# *** March Mummies *** 29 Boys, 34 Girls, 8 Team Yellow! 46 babies born!!



## readynwilling

ive just got my :bfp: today , EDD - 4.3.2010 :cloud9:
Are there any other March Mummies about ?

:hugs:

E.T.A - Since there is no March mummy group i thought we could use here as our little get together chat thread, just post ur name and ur edd and i will add u to the list xxxxx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*March Mum's Awards: 

1st Baby Born - Matilda January 27th 5lbs 9oz CONGRATS RAZORHIPS *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:crib::baby::blue::baby::pink::baby::yellow::crib:

27th February 2011
:blue: Kns - Baby Boy 15th March @ 1.38am, 7lb 6oz

28th February 2011
:blue: Mel - msarkozi - Kash Robert Patrick Born Feb 24th 7lbs 
:pink: April - razorhips Matilda born at 35+3 on 27th January, 5lb 9oz

1st March 2011
Rainbowpea
:pink: InvisibleRain
Elly2u
Lilybelle
Becky - Beckster30
Teej543

2nd March 2011
Jenean - Wyatt'smama
:pink: Bronwyn- Tanikit - Kirima born Feb 17th @ 15:03 weighing 8lbs 7oz
Laura - Laural11
haras86
Linda - CuriousCat
Danuta
Willjulia
Amylou1992
Bexbexbex
Daisyvonstarr
:pink: L82 - Maci Victoria, 13th March, weighing 9lbs 
M&S+bump

3rd March 2011
Emily- maybemum2be
jojo2605
:pink: courtneybg - Baby Girl born Feb 20th 6lbs 2oz
Babytora
Cherylanne
K4t1e2
20andpregnant
Emsy26
holly2234
Sarbo
:pink: Sara- Readynwilling - Jadyn Elizabeth March 7th, 8lbs 6oz 
Leopard Print
Luckyme1122
:blue: Kelly - Kelly Brown - Ryan Shaun born Feb 20th @ 6:38am 
:blue: Siobhan (Von) - Shrimpy
Bretherbetty
Pippasdvision
:blue: Babyharris201 - Benjamin Wade. Born March 6, 2011 at 6:21pm. 8lbs 11ozs and 19'' long

4th March 2011 
:blue: Loren -James Anthony Leo, 7th march 11.56am, 6lbs 8oz
:pink: Rach - Nixilix - Phoebe born Feb 24 @ 15:22 7lbs 11oz
:blue: Eirian - Aunty E
Jeeplover2 - Birthday Baby! :cake:
BreCon
Gravesendgirl
Bodacious
Eclipse_x
Rach - Loolabear :angel: :hugs:
Zoefromsussex
Wifeymommy
Cryingtrying

5th March 2011
2ndtimer - Baby boy Feb 9th, Taken from us too soon. :hugs:
:blue: Nat - Natty1985 - Ethan born Feb 18th 3pm 6lbs 9oz
LegallyErin
Emzi
K30nya
:pink: Allyk
:blue: Cathryn - MumtoJ - Lyndon, March 15, 8:09pm, 9lb15
Lauray_22 
:pink: Donna-C-86

6th March 2011
:blue: kazharry - Ethan Thomas, 17th Feb, 6lb 9oz Mrs Dubs
Jo.Fo
Bellalaross
:blue: Shelley - Shell'sAngels - Mason Lucas born Feb 27th 8lbs 8 oz
MrsH1980
:pink: PinkyCat - Baby Girl Born Feb 18th at 11:11 5lbs 11oz 
:pink: mommy23

7th March 2011
mommybug77
kelly1979
Army_Wife426
Le_annek
Jesstula
Ladymuckly 
Scarlett316
Dink_90
:blue: Meghan
:blue: babytime1992 - Jonah Robert, March 11th, 4:57 am, 7lbs 3oz 
8th March 2011
Mama_Jess
DueMarch11
HopefulMi
Bubbalicious
:blue: Melissa - blessedmomma - Nathon born Feb 21st 1:44pm 6lbs 13oz
:blue: Zoya
Bex and Bump
:pink: Rosie06 - Eva, 19th March, 8lb 3oz
:blue: Terri - Codegirl Eric James born March 2nd @ 3pm 7lbs 14oz

9th March 2011
JaniceT
lola13
Bobo5901
Babyziborg
Mel90
Meagan - Zoesmommy
Kelliemssw
Mummybear2011

10th March 2011
Pixie2320
:pink: 2nd Time - Annissa Vittoria Raj born March 6th at 8:32pm
:pink: Prettygeek
:pink: Rebel_Fairy30

11th March 2011
Siobhan87
Vickieh1981
Pumpkin
CarrieB007
Shell121
:blue: Juste3boys - Thomas Robert Kirkland, 25th February, 7lb 4oz by 
Lola16
:blue: Janinexo - Baby Boy, 11th March, weighing 6lbs 1oz
:pink: Kyronsmom
:pink: Annunakian - Baby Girl 10lbs 6oz 22in born March 8th at 7:01pm
:pink: Natalie Flynn - Ritchie born 6:32am on 12 march weighing 9lb 11oz 
12th March 2011
Lilo
Mom2daniel
:pink: Chippsylady
:blue: someoldgirl - Henry James on 25/03/2011 - 6lb6oz
Dramafreemama
:blue: Roonsma - Harry george, 20th March, 8lb 1oz at 8.38 pm
Peril
:pink: Crazyfrog
:pink: Mini_me_x
:boy: momconfused

13th March 2011
:blue: Angela - Rottpaw - Ethan Daniel born March 2nd
:pink: Gemma_xX
:blue: Susan - Chimpette 
Ang31
Natalie Flynn
Algeria - Seren Isobel, 12th March at 2.11am, 8lb8oz
Kninham
:pink: Emsie

14th March 2011
Rosie123
Cloberella - Gabriel Alexander, 26th January 2011, 4lb 1oz
Kerry - Kezziek
Tasha -Tasha
Surreysharon

15th March 2011
Tigs
Charliesmommy
Tracy - Tay
:blue: Tickledpink - Zachary, 4th March, weighing 6lbs 5oz 
Natsby
Jademommy75
:pink: Sarah - Twinminator
:blue: Claireb86 - Jacob Michael Gibson,23rd March,9:05pm, 6lbs 10oz
Lynzlogan

16th March 2011
:blue: Brenna - Squat18_02 - Jase Hunter was born February 28 at 1:50 pm via c-section and weighed 6lbs 6oz
Tickledpink
Posh
LaurenFreya
EllaS
Bobbi - Skynurses
Sezrah
Lynzlogan
:blue: Chellepot
Babysnowie
:pink: Rockabillymom

17th March 2011
Mazee71
:blue: Linzymarie123

18th March 2011
Yumsymumsy
Namahh
Kerryneann
:pink: Lady-K - Lucy Anne, 7.28pm April 1st, 7lbs13
:pink: Doublemints

19th March 2011
:blue: SmileyShazza - Jack William Feb 25th 6lbs
Mommyo2girls
Katieb07
Franki
Flipsy

20th March 2011
Happydaze
MrsSixx
Poppy144
Leesa73
Emilyjade
Kayleigh88
Rainbowgroove
:blue: cupcake momma

21st March 2011
Saija77
Tiddles24
MUmmywilty2b
KenziesMommy :baby::baby:
Ljaydow
:blue: Tigerlass
:pink: Membas#1 - Olivia Dawn, 3:36am march 30, 7lbs 8oz, 18.5 inches long

22nd March 2011
TCGS
KandiKinz
Rebecca - Reebo
Megan - Runnergrl
:blue: Braijackava - Maxwell Grant Shirts born at 408pm 8lbs 7oz 
SP1306
Tsalagi
Lucbumpy10
Nyxxie
:blue: Yazz_n_bump

23rd March 2011
Buena
Gemm 
Foxybabyhg3
Aquarius24
Dragonfly26
Maya23
Amommy2be
HoolenT

24th March 2011
:pink: Simone - Anababe -Lydia, March 26th, 11:03 am, 7lb10oz
Heavenly Day
Bride2be
Josie123
Koromaru
Amygdala
My_First
Jilly

25th March 2011
Kalvinsmummy
:blue: Savannah1
:yellow: Bumble b

26th March 2011
DTor26
Ellieb31
Armywife
Marnie89
Shannon30
Bexie
Trisha1402
Kristen1005
Stickylizard
:yellow: My_First

27th March 2011
Kiwimama

28th March 2011
Sarah+3
Amore28
Littlemissy1
:yellow: LuckyD
Cloud9
Kittenattacks
BRog107
Honey84
cMac
Newbie Mommie
jkj767

29th March 2011
Goldimama
:pink: Alynn6758 - Avonlea Mei Smith, March 28th at 3:06PM, 7lb7oz 20.5" 
yogi77
Lout_rampage
:blue: S_a_m_m_y - Jonathan Michael, March 27, 3:40am 9lbs 7oz 21.5in
Munchykins
Bellablu
Hippietea
Kiwimama
:pink: Rocru
:pink: awaiting3 - Kiana, March 28th 

30th March 2011
:pink: Lilly12
Hollie&bump
Olivias_mum
:pink: Bonjo808 - Allegra Rose, March 20th, 7lbs 3 oz
:pink: Mumj18

31st March 2011
Georgeygal
Jamie83
Shimmy
Fifemum85
:pink: Tokyo_c - Shuri, 11.34am on March 21st, 7lb6oz
April 2nd 2011
Stephwiggy

April 3rd 2011
:blue: Evian260 - Mason Christopher, March 20th, 7 lbs 5 oz

4 April 2011
:blue: Lea - x-Rainbow-x - Benjamin March 7th 1:00am 5lb 2oz 

Early April 2011
CharmedKristy

March 2011 Angels
_Gone but not forgotten_
:angel:Carly- Barbiebaby
:angel:Tesharika
:angel:Lea- Pinksnowball
:angel:Heart Tree
:angel:Chaos
:angel:Fitzy79
:angel:Ttc Bubby No2
:angel:Boothh
:angel:Tayna86
:angel: Fairybabe
:angel:AfricaQueen
:angel:WiccanRachel
:angel:Whitbit22
:angel:Honey08
:angel:Reversal
:angel:Mibebe
:angel: Dan-o
:angel:MrsLQ
:angel:Emily - Embo78
:angel:Marnik

heres the march mummies badge if you would like to use it xx

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg[/IMG
add the ][/CENTER]​


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome hun i am a Feb Mummy, I see nob March thread has been created yet for all the March mummies to chat so maybe you could create one ?. xxx . Gl happy and healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## pinhams

Hi

I got my bfp on the 17th but i dont know my edd yet as i fell pregnant 1st month ttc after i stopped taking cerezette so i only had withdrawl bleed and not af. So im going to the docs tonight to see what canbe done. I stopped pill on may 3rd but i took preg test on 4 june and it was bfn but then took another on 17th and was bfp, took few more over the days and all been bfps.

Congrats on your great news and im hoping i will be able to shed some light on edd very soon x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mummymadness said:


> Welcome hun i am a Feb Mummy, I see nob March thread has been created yet for all the March mummies to chat so maybe you could create one ?. xxx . Gl happy and healthy 9 months to you xx

:happydance: that would be great!

alex was born early so i could be jan fab or march mummy this time :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

Hey I got my BFP yesterday with a EDD of March 5th!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:

congrats xxxx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to all the new BFPs. I also got mine today and estimated due date is 2nd March though I will give birth in February as I'm diabetic and not allowed to go beyond about 38 weeks.

Look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## readynwilling

Tanikit said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs. I also got mine today and estimated due date is 2nd March though I will give birth in February as I'm diabetic and not allowed to go beyond about 38 weeks.
> 
> Look forward to getting to know everyone.

CONGRATS!! I didn't know that about being diabetic. Is it due to the increased risk of gestational diabetes??? Hope you have a H&H 9 months!

Oh and i like March Mummies for the thread title!! or March Munchkins...


----------



## Tanikit

Where I live they are more strict about inducing/C-sections early - it has to do with placental failure - basically to prevent stillbirths. It has nothing to do with gestational diabetes - that is another problem all its own which I can't get cause I am already diabetic (type 1)


----------



## readynwilling

Tanikit said:


> Where I live they are more strict about inducing/C-sections early - it has to do with placental failure - basically to prevent stillbirths. It has nothing to do with gestational diabetes - that is another problem all its own which I can't get cause I am already diabetic (type 1)

Oh see - you learn something new everyday. :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Maybe u could add ur own March tickers and every ones edd on the front page so you can all enjoy your thread, GL all of you i am soddin off to the feb thread now lol. xxx

p.s i was in march 09 thread and we were all so close mummies and still are x


----------



## Tanikit

Yes it would be great to know everyone's EDD.

Did you know you were pregnant before you tested and if so what made you suspect it?
I thought I wasn't to be honest.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

if everyone lets me know i can add it to the front page no problem :hugs:

i knew i was pregnant just felt i was and my boobs felt massive - but i knew the last times i was pregnant aswell i also knew what i was having the last two times too will be interesting to see if i can get it right this time too x


----------



## readynwilling

My EDD is March 5th!

I was soooo sure it wasn't this cycle. FF didn't detect a proper OV, my temps have been low, and i didn't think we BD enough! It wasn't till i got SORE boobs 4 days ago that i thought maybe... Did a FRER yesterday (fathers day) and got a bfp!

My name is Sara (you can call me by that if you prefer) I am 27 and live in Canada. This was our 2nd cycle of NTNP/TTC (hubby didn't want to TTC, but i did so he didn't realize we were TTC'ing). We are married almost 3 years. We have 2 adorable Furbabies and this is our first human baby lol!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Im Lea , 27 this is my 9 month ttc number 3

Phoebe is my Angel baby :cry:
Alexander is 14 months old (born at 35 weeks)

here is my ttc journal
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/236043-making-another-baby-snowball.html

my EDD is 4th March 2011

:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Lea - Alex is so cute!! My best friend has an 18th month old and is about 21 weeks with her 2nd so she will have a close age gap as Alex and your :baby: 

:hugs: for Phoebe!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks he's a absolute cutie, sooo good xx


----------



## destinyfaith

congrats all those who got there bfp :D little march babies already cant believe it!! XX


----------



## whoops

destinyfaith said:


> congrats all those who got there bfp :D little march babies already cant believe it!! XX

I know! Time is flying by!

Congrats to all the March Mummies! xx


----------



## Ley

Congrts all the March mummies. 
the 3rd is a good day for a baby. It's my birthday lol or the 15th which is my daughters.


----------



## Wyatt'smama

hello all!! I got my BFP last thursday (9dpo) and my EDD is March 2nd...H&H to all the mommies!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Wyatt'smama said:


> hello all!! I got my BFP last thursday (9dpo) and my EDD is March 2nd...H&H to all the mommies!!!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Wyatt'smama said:


> hello all!! I got my BFP last thursday (9dpo) and my EDD is March 2nd...H&H to all the mommies!!!

congratulations xx


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome March Munchkins! U should make your own March glittery thing too. Like the February lovebugs.


----------



## Tanikit

My name is Bronwyn, I'm 31 and this is my second pregnancy - I'm due March 2nd.

Hi Wyatt'sMama - that was a nice early BFP.


----------



## maybemum2be

Hi, I'm Emily and this is my first pregnancy- got my BFP on Saturday and am due on 3rd March (fingers and everything else crossed!)


----------



## Wyatt'smama

Tanikit said:


> My name is Bronwyn, I'm 31 and this is my second pregnancy - I'm due March 2nd.
> 
> Hi Wyatt'sMama - that was a nice early BFP.

Welcome Bronwyn, and congrats!!!

Yes, it was early! I tested positive at 9dpo with my son, too!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls

ive made a march mummies badge :blush:

if any one thinks they can make a better one feel free xxxxxx

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg[/IMG

(add the ] to the end)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tanikit said:


> My name is Bronwyn, I'm 31 and this is my second pregnancy - I'm due March 2nd.
> 
> Hi Wyatt'sMama - that was a nice early BFP.




maybemum2be said:


> Hi, I'm Emily and this is my first pregnancy- got my BFP on Saturday and am due on 3rd March (fingers and everything else crossed!)

:hi: girls congratulations xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Bronwyn & Emily - Congrats :yipee: 

Love the badge :cloud9:


----------



## hodbert

March babies!! :happydance: congrats and welcome to first tri!


----------



## 2016

Congrats to the new March Mummies thread!!!!! As a December/January mummy it is so exciting when the next thread starts. You will know how I feel when you see the april thread! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Im quite tired tonight! I felt tired about 3pm but then got a second wind.. but its 8:30 now and im tired again my eyes are tired but my brain is going a mile a minute!! 

I keep doing hpt's (and probably will till i get in to see the dr) so i made side by side images - im so lame!

I think its bed time!


----------



## laural11

Hi Ladies

Glad a march thread is up now :)

I'm Laura, 23. This was out firth month ttc. I tested at 11 dpo yesterday. MY EDD is March 2. this is our first child.

So excited to go through the next nine months with you ladies


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome Laura!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Laura and congrats!

Love the banner - will have to spend some time figuring out how to fix my signature later on today. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations laura welcome to the march mummies thread!!

I feel sooooo tired this morning an my hayfever is driving me crazy! I'm at work this afternoon need to drop alex off at nursery before i go x


----------



## maybemum2be

Hi all, I am so excited and obsessed with this pregnancy. 

This is my first one and we haven't told anyone at all. My OH is being great and has overnight become a doctor (!) but I don't want to tell my mum or his until we have seen the real doctor and that is SO hard! Hence at 4 o'c this morning I was doing yet another pregnancy test (BFP)!

Only got to wait til Friday for Doctor, AF due tomorrow.... 

Congrats to you all x


----------



## Tanikit

I can't keep secrets, so I have told. I'm off to my psychiatrist today to find out about stopping my meds safely and then I've been told to get a quantitative pregnancy test at a path lab so they can make a gynae appointment for the right time, but I may hold off on that for at least a few days as it is still so very early. AF due today and there is no sign of her - yay!


----------



## readynwilling

Im holding off on telling my parents and Dh's parents until the doc has confirmed it. But i just took my 7th positive HPT :rofl:

I was up at 6:15 today! Not sure this is the third day in a row i got up really early??? Maybe just adrenelin.


----------



## maybemum2be

Ha ha- exactly same here- I have been awake three days in a row to 'check' OH is complaining that I need to do it when he is awake too but I can't wait so I just keep waking him up with another positive test stick!

I am using Clearblue digital and they say 1-2 weeks which is fine as I reckon I concieved 2 weeks ago today (probably). My doctors appt is Friday and I am going to TRY and not test again until Friday am but when I do, it should have changed to 2-3 weeks yes?!


----------



## readynwilling

maybemum2be said:


> Ha ha- exactly same here- I have been awake three days in a row to 'check' OH is complaining that I need to do it when he is awake too but I can't wait so I just keep waking him up with another positive test stick!
> 
> I am using Clearblue digital and they say 1-2 weeks which is fine as I reckon I concieved 2 weeks ago today (probably). My doctors appt is Friday and I am going to TRY and not test again until Friday am but when I do, it should have changed to 2-3 weeks yes?!

Yes i would think so! I guess it depends on your hcg but if its risen like normal than i don't see an issues. My CB Digital is going to be my test tomorrow evening. Tomorrow is 28 days from my last af - although i have never been very regular and it varies between 28 and 40 days... but if i am preggo enough to show a positive hpt already i figure it would be due tomorrow. I did my first FRER on sunday so if they are good for 4 days prior then wed would be the 4th day.

Gonna make a dr appt today! Did i say that already:dohh:


----------



## maybemum2be

Yes tomorrow is my day 28 too- so that would be I think when period due?! I have never paid a huge amount of attention before as we weren't really 'trying' (although now I want this more than anything!)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im due on on thursday, i have ad some spotting but did with my last two pregnancies too so i know its not abnormal for me

i was straight up this morning and done another frer :bfp: then was checking to see if it was stronger than yesterdays - it does actually look a bit stronger :happydance:

im not sure what sensitivity my CB digi was as it was the one we had left from when i was pregnant with alex, so its not a conception one

i have told my best friend (lollylou1) and my little sister and sworn her to secrecy (i have 4) and OH has told his mum and dad

is everyone doing a pregnancy journal?? i think im gonna start one thurs/ fri when i know AF is definately staying away - if anyone is put the link in here i like stalking :haha:

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## maybemum2be

I have had spotting too- from Saturday to yesterday- seems to have gone today so am happy. I don't know what is normal for me but I know I do generally have more discharge etc than other people (TMI) something to do with funny cells that are ok so I think (fingers crossed) is ok...


----------



## readynwilling

No spotting here. My boobs were insanely sore but now they are much better so that symptom is going away - i assume it does because no one wants sore boobs like that for 9 months :rofl:

Gonna switch my journal over to a preggo journal today. No point in waiting. I have sooo much PMA! I also decided im gonna make a scrap book of my pregnancy. I have a TON of scrapping stuff but havent done any scrapping in a couple of years. Do one for the pregnancy then start a new one when baby is born.

Its really sinking in now. I was thinking in the shower this morning about who's gonna get called what. My dad was born in england so my grandparents on his side are Nana and Poppa (is that common over there??) anyway my poppa died a year ago and i miss him terribley. Im gonna ask my Dad if he wants to be the babies Poppa. But his girlfriend can't be the Nana cause my Nana is still well and kicking! I can't wait to tell them!!!!!! They are comming down July 17th for a bbq. I was thinking of making baby back ribs, baby carrots and baby quiches and something else "baby" and see if they pick up on it :haha: I will probably tell my mom & in laws this weekend :happydance: Goodness - i don't know if i can make it that long!!


----------



## maybemum2be

I am in England and had a Nanna and Poppa- don't know anyone else with though!

I am loving the sore boobs as they are constant reminder! x


----------



## laural11

I've told my mother (there's no way I could keep any secret from my mother,lol) but no one else. Made my mother swear to secrecy. We will tell my inlaws after we get a confirmation from the Dr. then we'll tell everyone else. Probably will call some close friends today to tell them. Waiting to tell every is killing me!! I was excited to call insurance yesterday and notify them of my pregnancy, just cause it gave me a chance to tell someone I'm pregnant:haha:


What symptoms are you all having? I've got none yet, except cramping a ton! Af would be due today or tomorrow, will be so relieved when tomorrow passes with no AF


----------



## maybemum2be

Hi Laura, now I just have very swollen and sore boobs but last week (from probably only a week post conception) was very weird- I felt sick, had a weird taste in my mouth and totally went off booze (unheard of for me!) We were'nt actively TTC but I knew straight away that I was pregnant even though I have never been before.

Have had four BFPs now and providing no AF tomorrow and Doctors ok on Friday, we will tell our parents...


----------



## readynwilling

I've got some mild cramping today. But thats it really. 

Is that for life insurance you called to notify them?? 

Im dying to tell my mother and In laws. But i will wait till 12 weeks to tell anyone not family. My bff only told me at 12weeks and i was :saywhat: cause i wouldv'e told her the second i found out! so im gonna make her sweat it out for 12 weeks to :haha:

Im dying for lunch time to make my dr's appt. Its only 9:50am here... gonna be a long day!


----------



## laural11

readynwilling said:


> Is that for life insurance you called to notify them??

No my health insurance. They required pre-notification for maternity before I could make the Dr's appointment. 


Just finished making my Dr's appointment. They say I can't come in until July 21!! They don't see patients before 6weeks and to see the Dr I want it means an extra 2 weeks. Is that normal? I thought you were supposed to get a blood test as soon as possible after getting a positive hpt.


----------



## maybemum2be

That is rubbish! A month to wait! I thought supposed to go to Drs ASAP too but am in UK so maybe different system...


----------



## readynwilling

I forgot about the medical insurance in the US. Because its free to visit your doctor here we don't have to notify our employer medical untill baby is born so that any prescriptions and stuff are covered. So much to think about!!

Im wondered about that in Canada too. Im not sure if my dr will see me soon or ask me to wait. I'll let you know!


----------



## Tanikit

So many BFP tests - I only have one more test in the house so will use it tomorrow.

Seems there is a lot to consider when first pregnant. I have been told to go to a lab and get a quantitative pregnancy test so that the gynae can decide when to see me, but I will wait til Saturday as I still need to get a form to have another test done (T4/TSH)

Went to the psychiatrist today and she said I must stop only one of the meds I am on and do so over the next 2 weeks and then if there are problems I can either stop both or go on a different drug. Neither of them gives a lot of problems, but rather safe than sorry. My endocrinologist is on leave for a week which is very frustrating as I could do with some help - seem to be getting insulin resistance early.

I'm sure we will all feel better with good results (scans/blood tests etc)

Pinksnowball can you put ***** in front and behine the March Mummy thread name so its easier to spot when looking for it?


----------



## readynwilling

i called my dr today and they said they don't see till 8 weeks. So i have an appt for July 19th. I guess there isn't that much they can do before then anyway. The hpts are as good as the tests they use in the dr's office. Just have to relax, but thats gonna be hard! How the heck am i gonna last 4 weeks! lol. 

I was gonna suggest that about the thread title too. Actually my suggestion was going to be to replace the ?? with !! :haha:

Bronwyn - thats good to hear about your meds :hugs:


----------



## mwahxx

iyaaaaaa if everything goes ok my EDD is 1st of march :D got my :bfp: on friday just about got in ther lol xxxxxx

i'm Loren, i'm 22 this is my 2nd pregnancy as i MC'd with my first in january so hopefully this is a little sticky 1!!! congratulations girls :D xxx

oh and my AF is due today or tomorrow :| stay awayyyyyyyy xxx


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: Hi Loren Congrats :happydance:


----------



## aob1013

My god, can't believe there are March mummies :shock: ... this year is flying by!


----------



## mwahxx

thank uu sara :D congratualtions hun H&H preg!!!r all u ladies waiting for AF to pass?xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Hi Loren and congrats!

AF was due for me today but luckily no show and I am very regular usually.


----------



## mwahxx

iyaaaa and thanx hun!!!ooooh gdgdgdggdgdgd mines either due today or tomorow latest AF is 30days just hope to gos she stays away!!!but its 14days today since i aparently conceived :S xxxx havent tested today as am too scared lol been having faints sincce friday but had a pregnant 1-2weeks so hopefully this 1s for keeps!!congratualtions hun!!!!H&H pregnancyxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mwahxx said:


> iyaaaaaa if everything goes ok my EDD is 1st of march :D got my :bfp: on friday just about got in ther lol xxxxxx
> 
> i'm Loren, i'm 22 this is my 2nd pregnancy as i MC'd with my first in january so hopefully this is a little sticky 1!!! congratulations girls :D xxx
> 
> oh and my AF is due today or tomorrow :| stay awayyyyyyyy xxx

Hi Loren congratulations xxxxx


----------



## mwahxx

iya lea thank u hun!!! congratulations sweety xxxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hello ladies! Can I join in please, got my BFP this morning. EDD 1st March. My name's Carly. 

x


----------



## maybemum2be

Congratulations Carly! I am due on 3rd March x:happydance:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ah congrats maybemum! :happydance: 

I am truly on cloud 9 at the moment! 

x


----------



## mwahxx

congratulations girls!!!carly am due the same day as u!!! :D xxxxx


----------



## readynwilling

:yipee: Congrats Carly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Carly! It is so exciting.


----------



## Barbiebaby

You girls are lovely! Thank you. I can't tell you how excited I am! If it wasn't for the frequent urination already, I'd be peeing myself!!! 

Mwah that's brilliant - the time is going to fly by!


----------



## readynwilling

Barbiebaby said:


> Mwah that's brilliant - the time is going to fly by!

I hope so :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Barbiebaby said:


> Hello ladies! Can I join in please, got my BFP this morning. EDD 1st March. My name's Carly.
> 
> x

Hiya carly congratulations xxxx

will update list when I get in from work xx


----------



## mwahxx

i hope sooooo!!!!ppl say the erlier u find out the mor it drags but as alot of my friends say u say it drags but make the most of having the baby inside and ur bump because once u have the baby yer its the most amazing thing a woman can ever do and feel but in months/yrs to cum ur gna want that bump back haha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

It's funny when Id had my DS although I loved him implicitly from the moment I saw him I still missed rubbing my bump! I think the first few weeks will drag until the scan and then it will whizz by!!!


----------



## Tanikit

I hear it goes faster the second time round - mainly cause you're busy with a toddler - I'm exhausted today and last time round I would have slept the afternoon away but this time round I have a sick toddler who will keep me up most of the night.


----------



## readynwilling

Carly I hope so!! Have you booked a dr/midwife appt yet????

Bronwyn - Hope your LO feels better soon so Mummy can get some rest!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi, Can I join? EDD 1st March. suffered a missed miscarriage last time so hoping this one will be ok xx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats and :hugs: Rainbowpea - im sure this one will be just fine!!


----------



## mwahxx

congratultions rainbowpea!!!!! :D u due AF today?or tomorrow?xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

is anyone having headaches? im not sure wether its because my hayfever is really bad or wether its hormonal ?


----------



## readynwilling

No headaches... some cramping today im pretty sure its associated with all the gas...


----------



## Barbiebaby

Rainbowpea said:


> Hi, Can I join? EDD 1st March. suffered a missed miscarriage last time so hoping this one will be ok xx

Congrats Rainbowpea! We are due the same day! x


----------



## Barbiebaby

readynwilling said:


> Congrats and :hugs: Rainbowpea - im sure this one will be just fine!!

I'll prob make Dr's appointment when I'm 6 weeks. x


----------



## Rainbowpea

Thanks girls, have short cycles so was due AF on Sunday. Booked in with the midwife yesterday so can try to be booked in for an early scan keep me sane! X


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Well done another free this morning and it's getting stronger :happydance:


----------



## maybemum2be

My NOT pregnancy testing is not going well... Was awake at 6am today and did another First Response (my now 5th BFP!) I first did FR on Saturday (5 days before AF due) and line was very faint, then on Monday and was stronger, then today (AF due day) and line nearly as strong as control line. 

This is my first pregnancy and I don't know a lot about this, I am thinking a strengthening line is good news but I did have some brown discharge (sorry TMI) on Sat and Sun- tiny bit, Monday- quite a bit and yesterday- little bit. Not today so far. I know only a doctor can really tell me but if brownness was bad news (not just implantation) would my lines keep getting stronger?

AF due today and Doctors appt on Friday.

I have never been so neurotic! x


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Rainbowpea and congrats!

Lea glad the line is getting darker - I also did another today and the line came up immediately and is a lot darker. My DH says he still doesn't believe that I am pregnant. And yes, I have been getting headaches and feeling more and more tired.

Maybemum2be a strengthening line is good news (although a positive is a positive even if it stays faint) Spotting is very common early in pregnancy and seldom anything to worrry about - my sister had it and her baby is now 4 years old, although I have never had.


----------



## readynwilling

Did my 8th hpt this morning. A FRER nice dark line here too. I have on clearblue digi left thats for tomorrow. I don't know how im gonna make it from now till mid july without testing once a day lol


----------



## mwahxx

hi girls how u all feeling today? just waiting 4 OH to come home so i can go buy sum more tests absoloutly scared of how the lines going to look :( havnt tested since monday which was another faint line.so FX'd todays is darker!!!if i go by a 30 day cycle, todays CD30 am i due AF tomorow??xxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i did another frer and IC this morning and lines def getting darker

i have my scan booked for the 15th July because i need accurate dating because i need refering to a special hospital for scans so they need my dates asap

my hayfever that bad because i cant have antihystamines that my nose has bled 3 times sneezing :wacko:

i have told my family today :happydance: i couldnt keep it secret much longer lol


----------



## laural11

Good Luck Loren. hoping your line are darker today


----------



## readynwilling

Yay Lea! Thats exciting. 

Good Luck Loren!


----------



## laural11

I think I'm having my first symptoms today! woke up this morning with sore boobs and was super excited!!

I did have cramping last night, after peeing. It hurt so bad I was sure I was going to wake up with AF. I was crying. But I woke up with no more cramps, no AF (and when she come, she always come first thing in the morning) and sore boobs. yay!


----------



## laural11

ya Lea for telling you're family and how exciting to get get an early scan


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i know what u mean laura it panics you dosent it ! :hugs:

i sent rob out to get some white toilet roll last night so that i could clearly see any spotting or anything how bads that :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

congrats to all the march bfps!!! :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im gutted my battery on my Digi has ran out !!


----------



## readynwilling

awwwwwww lol they only last an hour or something no?? did you take pics?? i've taken pics of all 8 of mine!! :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

its lasted since monday so a couple of days, gonna get a conception one on monday i think:blush:

took lots n lots of pics :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

heres my preg journal for all that wanna say hi

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ksnowballs-pregnancy-journal.html#post5874225


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

what pre natal vitamins are we all taking?

im taking pregnacare

i got a load when i went to the baby show at the nec last month x


----------



## mwahxx

thanx girls lines r darker :D not super but darker than fridays-mondays!!! :D :D :D so excited now!!!!yayyy 4 new symptoms!!u been in a car or on a bus yet, u dont realise how sore ur boobs r until ur going down a bumpy road haha ouch!!i'm taking folic acid 400mcg and 15mg of zinc xxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:

yey darker lines xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hello ladies, I did another FRER this morning and it was much darker, almost darker than the control line, still got a digi but may keep that. 

I'm taking sanatogen mother to be, have been taking them for months whilst ttc. I feel so queasy especially before and after food, boobs still feel ok though yay! I hate sore boobs. 

X


----------



## Tanikit

I'm taking a number of things: Omega 3, folic acid 800mcg (this is higher than I need but I need it to prevent problems from the drugs I am trying to stop over the next 2 weeks), and staminagro which was the vitamin I took when ttc. I'm also on Eltroxin 0,15mg and Apidra/Lantus (multiple daily injections of insulin), Molipaxin which I may lower and Seroquel which I am in the process of stopping. I don't think I could remember any more than that - I feel like a walking pharmacy.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im confused over my edd

some things say 3/3 some say 4/3

af due tomorrow?


----------



## readynwilling

Im taking Centrum Materna for my multivite. It has 1mg of folic acid.

Im confused about mine to lea. The way a lot of sites do it is take your last menstrual period and assume a regular 28 day cycle with a 14 lp... but my cycle was far from normal. If i pick a 28 d cycle then i get 03/05 but if i pick a 30day its 03/03 but my cycles have been known to be even longer. And i can't go by ovulation/conception cause i don't know when it was lol. I figure anytime the first few days of march!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive just bought another two digi's with the conception indicator :blush:

£7.50 for two from ebay :thumbup:


----------



## mwahxx

thank u lea!!!! :D

am totaly confused myself i'm getting either 28th feb, 1st march, 2nd and 3rd  wth suppose just have to wait till scan really wont we lol.i wish them blumn clear blue digi conception indicators wud last a little longer they run out of battery 24hours after uve pee'd on it!!!xxxxxxxx got a banging headache!!!xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

yay for darker lines girls :happydance:


----------



## Wyatt'smama

readynwilling said:


> No spotting here. My boobs were insanely sore but now they are much better so that symptom is going away - i assume it does because no one wants sore boobs like that for 9 months :rofl:
> 
> Gonna switch my journal over to a preggo journal today. No point in waiting. I have sooo much PMA! I also decided im gonna make a scrap book of my pregnancy. I have a TON of scrapping stuff but havent done any scrapping in a couple of years. Do one for the pregnancy then start a new one when baby is born.
> 
> Its really sinking in now. I was thinking in the shower this morning about who's gonna get called what. My dad was born in england so my grandparents on his side are Nana and Poppa (is that common over there??) anyway my poppa died a year ago and i miss him terribley. Im gonna ask my Dad if he wants to be the babies Poppa. But his girlfriend can't be the Nana cause my Nana is still well and kicking! I can't wait to tell them!!!!!! They are comming down July 17th for a bbq. I was thinking of making baby back ribs, baby carrots and baby quiches and something else "baby" and see if they pick up on it :haha: I will probably tell my mom & in laws this weekend :happydance: Goodness - i don't know if i can make it that long!!


OMG, so WEIRD!!! My dad lives in North Carolina (US) and I live in Pennsylvania, so my dad is coming up to see us on July 17th and that's when we're telling him!!!! Oh, what a happy day!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

whhop whoop can i please join!!! I did join december dreams but sadly had to leave. I hope I remain a March mummy!!!! Im rach and EDD is 4th March! arghhhh im so scared yet sooooooooooooooooo excited! cant wait to get to know everyone

Hey tanikit!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Bronwyn.... is that your nam tanikit? I love it! I cant believe ive never asked it. Right im going to read the whole thread to get to know everyone!

Im rachel, im 25 been with fiancee for 6.5 years, trying for 6 months with one ovary and tube. Other ovary and tube removed when i was 18 cause of cyst. Got bfp in april, started bleeding within a week. now 3 months later im here again!!!
xxxxx


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: Hey Nixilix!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Nixilix said:


> whhop whoop can i please join!!! I did join december dreams but sadly had to leave. I hope I remain a March mummy!!!! Im rach and EDD is 4th March! arghhhh im so scared yet sooooooooooooooooo excited! cant wait to get to know everyone
> 
> Hey tanikit!!!!!!!

:hi:

same edd as me !!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

whoop whoop sara you too!!! The days are going to drag! I dont want to ring my doctors cause they were so rude last time. he refused to test and told me "you will either have a baby in 9 mths or you wont" I might just call and tell them i had + test and book staight with midwife, i dont think our doctors do the confirming anymore.

This is the first month i haven't used opks or temps and now i dont know when i o'd or when af due. My shortest cycle was 25 days and longest 28.. the 28 day one had a 16 lp which is so long for me, that was when i have chemical/early mc

So today is cd 26.... could have been due yesterday or anytime til friday so still scared!


----------



## Nixilix

Pinksnowball said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> whhop whoop can i please join!!! I did join december dreams but sadly had to leave. I hope I remain a March mummy!!!! Im rach and EDD is 4th March! arghhhh im so scared yet sooooooooooooooooo excited! cant wait to get to know everyone
> 
> Hey tanikit!!!!!!!
> 
> :hi:
> 
> same edd as me !!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Wahoo!!! Im so excited and scared.


----------



## ducky1502

Wow march babies already. I remember being one of the babies of the forum and now I'm nearly 4 months!! 

Enjoy your pregnancies! First tri is such an amazing rollercoaster :)


----------



## laural11

Hooray for the ladies with darker lines!!

my prenatal vit is Rainbow Light Prenatal One. I highly recommend. I can't tolerate most vitamins, but this one is a gentle formula I could take it on an empty stomach and be fine.
Also taking 400 mcg folic acid


----------



## readynwilling

I TOLD MY MOM :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

She was so excited. Of course she wanted to tell her bf right away. I told her no but i wouldn't be suprised if she can't keep it a secret - especially if she gets a beer or 10 in her. 

Just waiting for my inlaws to stop by now!


----------



## rai

I'm a November Sparkler. Just stopping by to wish you ladies plenty of sticky dust :dust: and a safe & healthy pregnancy!


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Rai!


----------



## Tanikit

Lea I find the gynaes will probably make me 4th of March for EDD rather than 2nd March as they have a different way of working it out here, but it doesn't matter either way - only 4% of babies are born on their DD anyway so as long as its within a few days it is fine - and if they do an early scan they are likely to change it too.

Rach hi! Yay, so glad you made it over here - also never knew your name before!

Had a hard time sleeping last night (DD is sick and was up about 6 times last night, I needed to go to the bathroom and my sugars were not behaving so needed to sort that out too) - I'll be exhausted soon I bet.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my hayfever is driving me nuts today!

and ive been having trouble sleeping the last few days

but HPT's darker :happydance:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pinksnowball my hayfever is driving me nuts too. It also makes my asthma worse! I'm a wheezing, snuffling, itchy eyed mess! 

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awful isnt it !!


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning girls. Did test today and got darker line. Well it was fatter too!! Starting to get excited. When is everyone doing a digi?!?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i done a digi on monday , just a normal one though
already used 20 IC's 4 FRER 1 CB 1 CB digi :blush:

ive just ordered two digi's with conception and there gonna be my last tests :haha:


----------



## Aunty E

Tentatively add me please! Today should be the first day of AF, so I'm still on tenterhooks :) March 4th according to fertility friend!


----------



## Rainbowpea

So peed on another frer today, lines much darker, came up instantly and darker than control line woop! Spoke to midwife today, she won't refer me for an early scan as I've 'only' had one miscarriage. She said the gp might agree to refer me but not holding out too much hope as they wouldn't last tine when I was bleeding. So prob will pay for a private one :-(


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: to everyone that needs sleep! I don't mean to brag but i've been sleeping fantastic! But i have no LO's to keep me up either.

Rainbowpea - awww sorry hun. Stupid MW. Don't they know that "only" one MC is one to many!!!! :hug:

Welcome Aunty E. Hopefully we can solidify your spot as a March Mummy soon!!!!!!!! :dust: 

I did my Digi today. Said 1-2 weeks. I want to do another in a couple of weeks to see the 3+ :haha:

I am sneezing occasionally but i don't know if i would call it hayfever. Although there really is no other explanation. Boobs are still sore and i've got lots of mild cramps.


----------



## mwahxx

thanx rai!!!! :) 

i done a digi wen i was having faint lines rach but u do 1 wen ur redy to babe but i really do think u wud get pregnant 1-2 weeks babe or maybe even 2-3!!!!love ya chick!!!xxxx

well ive just found out if u wer to get a reassurance scan which is what i was promised just like the rest of u ladies who have had a loss and ive just been told thers a possibilty if i was to take the reassurance scan thers a gd chance i wouldnt get my 12 week scan!!!  they dont tel u that wen they promise u that scan do they!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

My digi said 1-2!!! It took a while and I was sure it was going to say no! I did a little dance in the toilet on my own hahaha!! Then took it to j desk!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Lots of cramps here too, more than I had with Mog I think, although ever since I had her I'm more aware of feelings in my tummy (like phantom kicks) so I'm not too worried. Will feel better in a week I expect!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Aunty E said:


> Tentatively add me please! Today should be the first day of AF, so I'm still on tenterhooks :) March 4th according to fertility friend!

:hi: congrats xx ur due same day as me xx


----------



## Nixilix

Look at my avatar!!! yay!! How are we all?

I got sore boobies at the sides, weird type mild cramping but just "there" not af like. Other than that, im all good with symptoms!

Im off out with a friend tonight.... i MUST keep quiet! arghhh!!


----------



## Tanikit

Hi Aunty E - unlike you I am actually having far fewer cramps this time - last time I had a lot early on and this time I haven't really had any.

Rach love the digi - wish we got those here. I used up the only two pregnancy tests I had in the house, but went out to get DD meds today and couldn't resist buying another one :) 

Went for a bHCG quantitative test along with T4/TSH and thyroid antibodies - they got my vein first time so I was impressed. Hoping to get the results tomorrow and then find out when I can go for an early scan.


----------



## readynwilling

Here's mine from this morning :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I want my digi :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Shrimpy

hey, can I join please. Got my faint BFP today at 10dpo :) Due March 7th Sticky babydust to all!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome SHrimpy and congrats!


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: hi Shrimpy!! Congrats :happydance:

Guys i love being some of the first in this thread cause there is gonna be a whole whack more of march mummies and we won't have to try to go back to learn about everyone AFTER :rofl:


----------



## jojo2605

Ooo me me I'm a March Mommy! EDD 3rd March but that could change when I get scanned,etc, and I had my first 2 weeks early so could end up being a Feb Mommy! 

Congrats you you all!


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Jojo!!!! Congrats :yipee: I think in theory all of us so far could end up Feb mum's. Welcome!!


----------



## haras86

Hey everyone! I had a missed miscarriage at 20 weeks on 12 May....took a test today (6 weeks later) and got a BFP....only had my six wk check up today and all tests came back clear..Obviously am reallllly nervous of this happening again, just wondering if anyone else here got preg so soon after a miscarriage?? :)


----------



## mommybug77

Me. I just found out today at 10DPO. I will be due March 7th though I will have a c-section so it will be about a week earlier.


----------



## haras86

Congrats!! How are u feeling? Did u conceive long after m/c? Im feelling so anxious...hope im not going to stressed out for the next 8mths, eeeek!


----------



## Shrimpy

mommybug77 said:


> Me. I just found out today at 10DPO. I will be due March 7th though I will have a c-section so it will be about a week earlier.

Ooo we're on the same cycle :) I however will have to wait it out untill the bitter end and my body decides it's time for an eviction :haha:

I hope we all have uber sticky beans!! I'm terried of getting AF on Monday. I used pre-seed this month and have heard of some people having early miscarriages using it. :cry:

:af::dust::dust::dust::af:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Lots of March Mummies on this thread now, congrats to all! 

x x :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## haras86

ill have my fingers crossed for you shrimpy!! but a line is a line so hopefully AF wont visit for another while!! Anybody having some slight cramping?? I am getting very slight cramps since getting my BFP I think I remember getting cramps the last time but the last few months have been a bit of a blur, and my symptoms and niggles feel all new!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congrats to all the new march mummies , just on way back from work will update when I get in


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Haras86 and mommybug77 :wave:


----------



## haras86

Hey readynwilling! how exciting is all this?! its great to have others in the same boat to go through the next few months with! hopefully all the little beans will last to the bitter end!! :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

haras do you know roughly ur edd so i can add u to the list? :hugs:


----------



## haras86

hey pinksnowball i make it to be the 2nd March...going by numerous tests i have taken, miscarried at 20wks 6 weeks ago and af never came...got a neg hpt 3 days ago and 2 pos hpts toda -whipeeee!! :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks hun will add u now xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Haras sorry for your loss and contests for your new bfp :) xxx

Welcome to all the new march mummies! There will be loads more cause we are all early march!

I'm having lots of dull mild cramping like diherria but not like af. Hope this is normal. Did ic this morning and got darker line! holding out to do last superdrug this weekend and last digi next wkednd! 

Anyone having and early scan?


----------



## Rainbowpea

hi haras, I am here after a MMC at 11.5 weeks (baby died around 7). That was in November though, taken me all this time to fall pregnant again. I was coping ok then yesterday the midwife said I couldn't have an early scan and then felt funny pains in tummy and lots of discharge so kept thinking I was bleeding. Just took myself off to bed to stop me stressing and all ok this am. going to be rocky few weeks I think until I pay for a private scan at 8 weeks. 

but mega sickness this morning which I suppose is good! How is everyone feeling? x


----------



## Shrimpy

Nix: I plan on waiting until next Saturday to confirm that AF is not about to appear then I'm going to book a private scan for when I'm around 7.5weeks. SHould hopefully see a little heart ticking away which would ease my anxiousness ALOT! :) Found a place that only charges £25, so it is VERY worth it! Are you going for one?

I did another 3 tests today :blush: Woke up at 3.30am and they were very very faint, then did them again at 8am and they were darker. This happened with my last 2 aswell, my afternoon/mid morning tests were always darker than my FMU. I have an odd body :)

xxx


----------



## haras86

Hey rainbowpea, congrats!! its such a great feeling to be pg after a m/c isnt it!? I too am having some cramping but I can also vaguely remember having some cramping last time too, i think it is quite normal at this stage and everything is getting ready to stretch! I am having a scan at 8 weeks and thereafter every 4 weeks considering I had a late loss the last time and it cant come quick enough!


----------



## maybemum2be

Went to Doctors today- to tell him I am pregnant! Not sure what we expected but he didn't even test me?! I have done 9 BFPs myself and this morning my digi had moved onto 2-3 weeks but I kind of wanted it confirmed by a professional!

Anyway, have booked in for private 7 week scan on 15th July- can't wait! x


----------



## Tanikit

Lots of early scans - that is exciting. I am still waiting to find out what they want to do about me but the doctor has got the results of the blood tests - he's just too busy to phone - maybe I should phone that lab myself, but I think I'll wait. Gynae receptionists are not the most polite people I have found. 

I think cramping early on is very normal - I had it with DD a lot, but haven't had any this time (and am wondering if that is normal)

Good luck to everyone going for the early scans - let us know as soon as possible.


----------



## Tesharika

I got my bfp and my edd is march 2nd:)


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Tesharika - you have the same EDD as me!

Got my blood tests back and hcg was 642 which the doctor says is consistent with a 5-7 week pregnancy and I'm only 4 weeks - maybe its twins. He said I must book a scan for 2+ weeks so I will go on 14 July (I could go earlier, but last time I went at 5 weeks and couldn't see anything, so I'd rather go later this time)


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats tesharika :happydance:


----------



## Aunty E

Trying to work out if I'll be on holiday at eight weeks - I waited until eight weeks last time because I didn't want to have a trans-vaginal scan, but I'd rather go to the place I went to last time for my gender scan again than somewhere I've never been before, so I might go a little early.


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for early scans!! I'm going to giv the place a ring and try and get in wk beg 12th. Got midwife on 13th so not sure if I should wait till seen her.

I've got wind, pooping a lot and am sooooo tired!! How's everyone else feeling!!

Yay for twin possibility! I wish they did bloods here.... I'd love to know my levels. Might dp my superdrug one in the morning xx


----------



## readynwilling

Nixilix - my symptoms right now are exactly what you describe!

Im not sure if they do private scans in canada... going to investigate!


----------



## Chaos

Here I go again! Due 6th March :shock:


----------



## maybemum2be

I am due 3rd March and I feel kind of sick early morning- like I am really hungry and I am ok once I have some toast. I'm getting headaches and wind and my boobs are really sore. Nothing terrible but I do feel pregnant....


----------



## readynwilling

Yay Chaos - Congrats!! It will be fun for you with a newborn and a 18mth old!! 

Maybe mum to be - i get the sick feeling too occasionally, and pulling in my abdomen, and wind and sore boobs!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations

Tesharika + Chaos
:happydance:

maybemum2be i know what u mean about that sickly hungry feeling, im never hungry in the mornings but have been for the past few days x


----------



## maybemum2be

Yep, no more making it to work on an empty stomach here- I was up eating toast at 6am today!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Chaos!

Maybemum2be, I've also had to adjust my eating due to the diabetes but seem to slowly be getting it right - wonder what will happen when MS hits though. Toast sounds like a good idea now!


----------



## maybemum2be

When do people tend to start being actually sick in the mornings?


----------



## readynwilling

whenever it is its too soon! :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:rofl:

mine was about 7 weeks last time x


----------



## Chaos

maybemum2be said:


> When do people tend to start being actually sick in the mornings?

I've actually had really out the ordinary heartburn this week and also nausea. I put the nausea down to my IBS playing up as I've had an upset tummy. Um ... I guess it's not THAT! :blush:


----------



## kazharry

I'm due 6th March :o)


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Kazharry! Welcome :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations kazharry xx


----------



## readynwilling

Look how quickly the first post is growing :happydance: LOVE IT!


----------



## Shrimpy

Congratulations to everyone who has just joined, how exciting!!!

I have been so moody and emotional, boobs sore on and off, hot flushes, period like cramping and the odd bit of nausea but I am loving every single symptom. Im terrifed of not having a sticky bean, as probably most of us are.

Tanikit, that's awesome your hcg levels are so high, can't wait to hear about your first scan and how many little beans you have in there :)

Maybemum2be: I was the same as Pinksnowball around 7/8ish weeks before i was actually sick, thankfully it didn't last very long!

Oh, if people are still buying preg tests *cough, me, cough* then Boots have First Response on BOGOF just now.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Shrimpy that made me laugh! I went out and got, ahem 6, at the weekend! 

I'm really nauseous in the morning and so burpy and get sicky feeling after I eat, even though I'm only eating little and often. Taking some gingernuts to bed tonight so I can chomp on them when I wake up feeling sick! 

xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

readynwilling said:


> Look how quickly the first post is growing :happydance: LOVE IT!

i know and we are only a week through march just think how mahy we will have in a few weeks !!




Shrimpy said:


> Oh, if people are still buying preg tests *cough, me, cough* then Boots have First Response on BOGOF just now.

:thumbup:


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Kazharry and congrats!

I took my last pregnancy test today and I really must stop buying them now! I started nausea at 5 weeks last time, and while I have been a little nauseous this time I am still blaming the bloating for it as it doesn't feel the same as the nausea I had last pregnancy.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im still waiting for my digis to come , hopefully they will come tomorrow


----------



## maybemum2be

Shrimpy- that made me laugh- am glad it's not just me (9 BFPs so far)!

The man in the chemist wished me luck as I walked out the other day- made me smile...


----------



## Shrimpy

I am addicted to poas. I have 10 internet cheapies left at home as well as 1 tesco test(have already used 5 of ic's, 1 tesco, 1 cheapo brand from bodycare, and 2 clearblue digitals) and still felt the need to order 2 more digi's from ebay and buy another cheapo from bodycare .... this was after taking a wee break in the shopping centre to poas just to "check" OBSESSION much?!?! 

My poor hubby thinks I'm insane, I feel he may very well be right!


----------



## Nixilix

I have done numerous ic tests, 3 superdrug (number 4 tomorrow!!) and 1 digi. Holding out for a week for digi number 2!!!

I have that sicky feelin now. It's kinda hunger pangs in the mornings but tonight it is just sicky. Maybe it's the pregnacare? I slept for a couple of hours an now I'm in bed to top it up! Speak tomorrow march mummies :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i am soooooo looking forwards to having a lie in tomorrow , alex will still be up at 6am but da-da off work to get up with him :happydance:


----------



## Chaos

Pinksnowball said:


> i am soooooo looking forwards to having a lie in tomorrow , alex will still be up at 6am but da-da off work to get up with him :happydance:

Same with Autumn lol. Daddy takes Saturday shift ;)

Shesh, 5.45pm and I'm ready for bed :sleep:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

its 22.50 pm here so im well ready for bed !


----------



## readynwilling

Chaos you must be in the same time zone as me!! where abouts are you from (you can give general area or not at all if your not comfortable!)


----------



## courtneybg

I got my :bfp: on Tuesday and will be due March 3rd


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats courtneybg!

Hope everyone had a good night. I have to work this weekend but will have a quiet week next week so hopefully can sleep. DD, DH and I are all sick now and I don't think Panado (paracetamol) is going to help much.


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry your feeling sick bronwyn! Hope the family the better soon.

I keep waking up so early! It's only 615 here! I dd superdrug test this morning and the line came up a bit quicker but still no as dark as control line. I feel like I'm constipated today too. I hate the way constipation cramps are similar to af. I keep checking my knickers!

I'm sure I've got past my longest cycle so I should start believing it!

How are we all! Hello new additions!!! Xxxx


----------



## maybemum2be

Congrats Courtney- you are due same day as me!

I just did a Clearblue digital which said 3+ weeks and I know it is only 2 and half since I conceived- maybe more than one in there???


----------



## Nixilix

im so tempted to do my other digital but i only did one on thurday!


----------



## maybemum2be

I did one yesterday and got my first 2-3 weeks then the other this morning and was up to 3+! It is sooo dangerous, I don't think UK doctors do routine blood tests this early on but I would absolutely LOVE to watch the HCG rise every day (hopefully!)


----------



## Nixilix

me too, i was so paniky this morning that my superdrug test should be darker but just looked a wednesdays test and its way darker! might do digi at lunch time ( i seem to get darker lines at lunch)

feel so hungry/hungover (obviously im not hungover) this morning.... could this be the beginning of ms?! arghh!!!


----------



## maybemum2be

Oh no! I told my mum yesterday and she asked if I was being sick in mornings yet? I said, no- far too early and she said not for her it wasn't... oh dear!

She also said she knew straight away when she was pregnant- just like I did only about a week post conception- I have never been pregnant before or even thought I was but I knew this time...weird 

Nixilix- are you due the same day as me- 3rd March?


----------



## Nixilix

4th i think... had a relaxed month cause was away at the beginning so not even sure what dpo i am!

Going by lmp its 4th march. I love the way my ticker changes at lunch time so in a few hours ill be 4+1!!!!
Im rachel by the way :)


----------



## Nixilix

oh i already am 4+1 maybe ill be 4+2 whahoo!!!


----------



## maybemum2be

I'm Emily! Am 31 and this is my 1st!


----------



## maybemum2be

Oh and how did you get the March Mummies badge?

I tried posting https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg into my signature but just came up as text...


----------



## Nixilix

try this... just take out the star at the end :)

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg[/IMG*]

this is my 1st too. i had an early mc in april so im still really worried!!! so excited! im going to add you to my siggy!!! if you dont mind!! xxx


----------



## maybemum2be

Done it I think- thank you!

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## Nixilix

my pleasure!

My OH just said his parents are expecting us for dinner tonight and his brother and family will be there too..... Even though i do think it is too early to tell i also think its a very convienient way of telling them all together :)


----------



## maybemum2be

Only told my mum so far but OHs mum and dad coming for lunch tomorrow and we'll tell them. That's it though!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Morning ladies! God I feel rough! Feel sick even after I eat! Don't think the hot weather is helping. I've told mum and dad but going to keep it quiet this time around if I can! I hear you get bigger quicker second time round? So maybe difficult to hide, we are having a BBQ tonight and I've got to think of a good excuse as to why I'm not drinking or I think people will ask questions! 

x


----------



## Nixilix

ooooooohhhh i want to tell them but its so early!!!!!!!! OH wont give in i dont think! Everytime we go over they get Brie in for me cause i love it... they might think its strange that im saying no thanks!!! hahaha


----------



## Nixilix

tell them you are on antibiotics!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Yeah may use the antibiotics excuse but then they'll prob ask what's wrong with me! I'll tell them not to be so bleedin' nosey! 

x


----------



## Nixilix

ear infection... tooth ache... ive been thinking about this cause got 4 bdays and 2 weddings before 12 wks!!


----------



## maybemum2be

I am saying kidney infection and no booze allowed at moment- no sure that will last another 7 weeks though!


----------



## Chaos

Alright, who told my 9 month old that 530am is a fabulous time to be awake? :sleep: Daddys downs stairs feeding her, Mama is back in bed :)

I forgot to say, I booked my first OB appointment yesterday, made for the 27th July. 

*Readnwilling *~ NC .. moved here from England a few years ago now. I'm missing the cool breeze of England, it's hitting 101f at the moment with 100% humidity. Urgh! (about 38c for the Brits)

*Courtneybg *~ Congratulations :) :happydance:

*Tanikit *~ Hope the MS subsides for you!

*Nixillix *~ You're gonna send your self broke buying all these digi tests ;)

*maybemum2be *~ Nah not too early for MS, I had it from week 3 with lil button, and I've actually had it for the last 7 days this time (I actually just thought it was my IBS playing up cause that makes me queasy thru out the day also.)

Re telling family ~ We've already told people cause last time I lasted 6 days before I burst with excitement lol.


----------



## readynwilling

Hi everyone!

Congrats Courtney :wave:

Choas - Love NC! We drive through it on our way to miami. (im chicken to fly). We always say how nice it is! Did your LO go back to sleep??

Hope everyone with MS is feeling better!

Today is 4 weeks for me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## readynwilling

And i just read my ticker... silly baby doesn't it know i've already done 8 and have talked myself out of doing more... don't be an enabler :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

Readynwilling lol - but its a good excuse - just blame it on the ticker!

Nixlix I just tell people - its far too complicated for me to keep it to myself and explain why I can't eat anything with sugar in it, anything white (bread rice etc) and also why I am so tired. Pregnancy is a good excuse for a lot of things - mostly my mood swings - for some reason people are far happier about me being moody when I am pregnant than moody when AF is about to arrive.

Today I think MS has arrived and its very early - I have felt sick all day today - half the problem is that when my sugars are on the higher side I feel I daren't eat and when my stomach is empty I feel horribly sick - I took to eating cucumber today as that can't have too many nutrients in and feels like food which water doesn't do.


----------



## Nixilix

I rang to tell my sister but she didn't answer! It's her wedding in 5 wks and I want her to be prepared but also don't want to steal any thunder from her big day so want her knowing now. 

I think I am getting ms. Ate cheese and onion panini, vie had so many this week but today did not sit well. Now I'm worried bout what oh parents are cooking for dinner!!


----------



## maybemum2be

Am v tired today and got sort of bloating pains... 

The food thing is strange- I want to eat but not the things I usually love! 

I wasn't going to tell my mum yet but then decided to yesterday and she didn't answer, she must have had about 10 missed calls from me in about 5 minutes!


----------



## Nixilix

I have niggling pains on my right side slightly. Not sore jut there. It worries me cause I only have one tube and ovary left and that is the side they are on!

I did have this feeling last yr ad they took ou my appendix but that wasn't the issue.... They never knew what it was. Wierd!

I' napped for 2hrs, defo worth it!!


----------



## courtneybg

Thanks Ladies!!! I'm so excited, but also nervous.. I still can't believe it's real! I'm also glad that i'm not the only one that feels like taking tests EVERY morning.. LOL..


----------



## Nixilix

well we told them and they are so pleased and excited!!!!!

I started a preggo journal today - I hope i get to post in it for a long time to come


----------



## Shrimpy

evenin' ladies!

Sorry that some of you are feeling rotten, but, see it as a good sign that everything's coming along nicely :)

We had hubby 30th BBQ from 1pm today and people have only just left I am KNACKERED!!! We told MIL we just found out we were pregnant and she just said, "Oh, right" and carried on talking about something else :( That means she's not overly pleased and thinks we have enough on our hands with the 2 we have. Am totally gutted as for some reason I crave her approval. My mother on the other hand is very pleased for us as she knew we were trying so that was good.

Is anyone else getting a really sharp ovary pain? I've had a niggly pain on and off for a couple of days but tonight it's a really sharp pain which shoots down into my leg. I'm wondering if it's because I've been standing up most of the day?

What are everyone's plans for tomorrow? Hope you're all having a fantabulous weekend!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

i have ovary niggling feeling but not pain.... im hoping its nothing serious.... no bleeding or anything and my boobs are killing!!!


----------



## maybemum2be

Glad it went well Rachel- so exciting! I can't wait to tell OH`s parents tomorrow!

Shrimpy- I think I know what you mean by shooting pain, probably is just from standing up all day. And don't worry about MIL`s reaction, it is fab news x


----------



## Nixilix

ooohh emily im ecited for you cause they were so happy!


----------



## readynwilling

Had a 2h nap today! It was fantastic. Now i have to go my mom's for a bit and trying to talk hubby into go to the casino for an hour or so... i just want to do something fun.

I bought a scrapbook album today. Gonna start my pregnancy scrap book :happydance:

My house is a DISASTER and i have zero motivation to clean it :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Readynwilling I know the feeling about the house - I worked this weekend and so that means I always leave teh house a bit - it is in a shocking state! 

I am not getting enough sleep - I was taking meds for bipolar that I am gradually stopping, but both of them used to help me sleep and now they aren't there and I have to get used to sleeping by myself again. I am exhausted enough from the pregnancy. Besides the sleep though stopping the pills is not turning out to be bad.

Shrimpy sorry you MIL didn't show much excitement. DH told mine so not really sure how she feels about it.

No shooting pains, or cramps or anything - in the mornings though I can feel my bladder pressing on my uterus and really need to go :)


----------



## Mrs Dubs

hi ladies, congratulations to you all!

Looks like I'll be joining you here in march mummys, my edd is the 6th

I found out yesterday and it's not really sunk in yet x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi mrs dubs congratulations xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Congrats Mrs Dubs and welcome! 

It's still not sunk in for me yet and I found out nearly a week ago now!


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats mrs dubs!!

I think the feeling I'm getting is constipation. Tmi girls sorry! And when I get hungry I quickly feel like I haven't eaten in weeks.

Two girls on Facebook had their babies yesterday. One went to the hospital at 12 and gave birth Standing with no drugs by 1420! So jealous :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Congrats Mrs.Dubs, It's so exciting isn't it?! My period is due tomorrow so I think if I safely make it past that it'll start to sink in a bit more. I did get the strongest positive I've had this morning though :happydance: there's no denying there's a line!!

Really glad all of your families are excited about the news! 

That woman on facebooks story brought back memorys. My last labour was only 1hr 40 mins long. Made it to the hospital and gave birth 28mins later. Was fantastical. Certainly hoping for the same again this time :thumbup: although, in saying that, I hope I make it to the hospital in time :haha:

Has anyone had any thoughts about the birth yet? Or am I just getting WAY too ahead and need to settle down a litte? Speaking of settling, that other cheapy test I bought didn't work, you should have seen my tantrum yesterday morning ... all my hubby said was "settle petal" :haha: sadly it didn't have the desired effect and just pissed me off even more :blush::blush:

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday :kiss:


----------



## Nixilix

I haven't thought bout anything yet case I'm so worried. Just want to relax and enjoy!! Everytime I eat I get hiccups! Just having tea and toast on this glorious morning! 

How are we all feeling?? Xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Also would like to buy a pregnancy book... Anyone recommend one? Will post this in the thread section too incase anyone else interested xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Carly your on your second box on your ticker :happydance:

I have the nhs pregnancy book which is ok, I signed up to a site that sent me emails every week to tell me about the development of the baby each week x


----------



## Tanikit

I have "What to expect when you're expecting" although my version is a little old now already and I have another Australian Pregnancy book which I enjoy more (its funnier) but the information in What to expect is pretty much everything you'd need to know.

Today I went shopping and found that the summer baby things were on sale (its winter here now) - since babes is due in mid summer I bought some - so cute and so tiny!

I'd lie if I say I haven't thought about the birth, but for now I think I'll wait til second trimester for most things and I know last time no one would discuss birth options with me til I was 32 weeks +. I am also going to need to do some furniture moving as many of DDs baby things are at my parents-in-law and we'll need a bakkie to move them but that can wait too. Right now I am just looking forward to first scan.


----------



## maybemum2be

I have 'What to expect when you're expecting to'- seems quite good x


----------



## Chaos

Happy Sunday,

Urgh I had morning sickness. I aint thrown up yet thank God, just feel like Ima hurl. I did NOT miss this aspect of pregnancy!!

*Readynwilling *~ Nah she pretty much gets up at that time. Ya I like NC too, I just wish there was a bit of a breeze with this heat.

*Tanikit *~ cucumber is actually one of the nutritious foods you an eat lol. Absolutely packed with vitamins ;) LOVE cucumber!

*Nixilix *~ Hope the niggles go away! My Dr gave me a list of medications I can take turning pregnancy for certain aliments. Here are the ones for constipation. I don't know which ones of these we have back home in the UK, but it's worth a look. On a side note I take the last one Citracel for my IBS .. It's a soluble fibre. It works really well. It's the same as Benifiber. 
Re pregnancy book, to be honest a waste of money cause there are so many pregnancy information sites out there that show you everything a book would.

*CONSTIPATION*
Milk of Magnesia
Dialose +
Metamucil
Hydrocil
Fibercon
Citracel

*Shrimpy *~ Sorry your MIL is being a bit of a cow over the announcement :( 
Re Birth, I went for 40 hrs at home last time and got to 7 cm, I went to the hospital and they gave me an epi and she was out 3 hrs later. They just need to hit me up with an epi from the first contraction this time cause I was exhausted!

*Mrs Dubs* ~ Congrats Chica :)

Got a busy day today. I have to take a new mum a meal (I'm the co-organizer of a local mums group here, we have 72 members (9 are pregnant lol!) and when a Mum gives birth, we organize 7 days of meals for them for when they come home from the hospital so they aint gotta worry about cooking.)
Then we have a 1st Bday party at a local kiddies activity gym


----------



## Nixilix

Good idea bout new mum meal!! Thanks for the tips. I've managed to go but feels like I need to again!!

It's so hot here!!

I went to tell my parents and they were in they were a church. My mum came home and I told her she was so excited! She's trying to decide if she wants to be nana or granny! Had to go into town and dad hadn't cone home so I phoned and told him and he was so proud. He can't wait. He said he prayed for me to get pregnant at church bless! And my little brother who is 11 is so excited! 

I hope everything goes well :)

Told my sister too cause of the wedding and she is so happy! But we've decided I don't want anyone to know cause I don't want fuss at the wedding.

Xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive been looking for pregnancy apps for my i phone this morning

My OH is off to play cricket and i can hear next door getting ready for a BBQ for the england match, i just hope they dont make to much noise when i am getting alex ready for bed tonight last time all i could hear was them on his monitor !

im looking forwards to my scan - 18 days to go!!


----------



## Mrs Dubs

Thanks for the conrgrats messages ladies! Just been to get some pregnacare vitamins, it's all feeling very real now, eek!

I soo want to tell someone, anyone really, I want to shout it from the roof tops to be honnest but dh won't let me, he's such a worrier bless him. 

Is difficult because a couple of my friends know we were ttc, two of them were there when I bought my pregnancy tests so I'm gonna get questioned when I see them at work tomorro, what do you think I should say? That they were negative?


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Mrs Dub :happydance:

When people ask me about how the baby stuff is going - i just say "we're letting nature run its course." Its not lying but not telling the truth... However if they know you were testing that won't work. Maybe say that the test was defective and you need to get a new one and try again... I really regret telling people... cause now its much harder to keep it quiet.

Im having some cramps and sore boobs. but no MS so far!! so :yipee: for that.

My book is "Your Pregnancy Week by Week". But i also signed up for the weekly emails from babygaga.com which i like.


----------



## Nixilix

I only told family cause I'd need their support if anything were to go wrong.

I didn't get a book in the end, I couldn't decide!! 

I have an achey top of my leg and still niggling going on inside but I'm thinking bout it all the time so don't know if that makes me notice it more!

I'm still so frigging excited!!!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pinksnowball said:


> Carly your on your second box on your ticker :happydance:
> 
> I have the nhs pregnancy book which is ok, I signed up to a site that sent me emails every week to tell me about the development of the baby each week x

Wahoo! 2nd box along! Did you sign up to babycentre? They send weekly emails that are very good. Got myself a couple of phone apps. 

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yup signed up to baby centre and got two i phone apps x


----------



## 2ndtimer

hey all, my due date is march 5th but went 28 days early on both my boys so could be a feb baby.... x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: hi 2ndtimer! Congrats!


----------



## natty1985

Hiya we got our BFP a few days ok with a due date of 5.3.10 however i suffer from OC in preg so might deliver in feb unsure so ill still class myself as a March Mummy xxx


----------



## Nixilix

wat i phone apps.... share share share!!! xxxx


----------



## kelly1979

hi i am a march mummy, i am due 7th march 2011. happy 9 months to me and you all :thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

added some pictures to my journal xxx


----------



## Nixilix

welcome Kelly1979 congrats !!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

natty1985 said:


> Hiya we got our BFP a few days ok with a due date of 5.3.10 however i suffer from OC in preg so might deliver in feb unsure so ill still class myself as a March Mummy xxx




kelly1979 said:


> hi i am a march mummy, i am due 7th march 2011. happy 9 months to me and you all :thumbup:

congratulations girls !! both added to list xx



Nixilix said:


> added some pictures to my journal xxx

oooh will have a look :thumbup:


Nixilix said:


> wat i phone apps.... share share share!!! xxxx

i just got the free ones for now i got the my baby lite and pregnant pregnancy one

if u find any good ones let me know i love new apps:thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

me too i love my iphone!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have no idea what i would do without mine :rofl:

the photobucket app is fab for on here too !


----------



## Nixilix

omg i dont have that either... im in love with tapstore at the minute! must add some!


----------



## Barbiebaby

I'm in love with my iPhone! I've got pregnancy tracker what to expect and baby pregnancy tracker lite. Both free! 

x


----------



## Nixilix

i just downloaded what to expect and its great! i ordered the book from ebay too for £2.69!


----------



## Nixilix

barbiebaby - you are on box 2 already!


----------



## mariposa31

hoping for 2nd March 2011! all the best!


----------



## L82

Hi I got my BFP on Friday and m EDD is the 6th March!!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats and welcome Natty1985, Kelly1979, Mariposa31 & L82 :happydance:

I want an iphone but my dumb provider wont let me upgrade from my bb till Oct... but the new iphone should be out in canada by then.


----------



## maybemum2be

Urghhhh insomnia!!! Why do I now wake up every morning at 5am???

Told OH's parents yesterday and they are over the moon! So nice to be able to tell them and talk about it!

Have just posted on big forum but we were thinking of getting married before the baby comes and I don't want to do it when still worried about baby (i.e very early) so we thought 4th December- I'll be 27 weeks. Any idea how big my bump might be- am 5ft 1 and size 8 at moment....

Happy Monday ladies! x


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats and welcome to all the new people!

My DH had all that on his iphone, but I think he got frustrated cause I couldn't give him all the info he wanted for the charting as I wasn't temping then. I need to stay away from iphones else I won't get anything done ever!

Maybemum2be - you will definitely have quite a bump at 27 weeks. Sounds like a good time to get married though - exciting! 

Feeling really exhausted these days - had an afternoon nap yesterday and went to bed early, but still tired this morning.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive had some bleeding last night :cry: still here this morning but only when i wipe , gonna ring the EPAU when it opens at 9


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Lea. Early bleeding is so scary - usually if there is no pain and no clots then it is fine. Let us know what EPAU says. Thinking of you.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Can't do anything till tomorrow 11:15 when I have a scan booked but she seemed to think that if I got a pos test on fathers day then I'm 5+1?? dunno what that's about


----------



## maybemum2be

Let us know how it goes tomorrow, am sure its fine if no pain xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

fingers crossed pinksnowball for you. xx


----------



## Tanikit

Lea, I think they think you tested when AF was late - so if AF was due the day before Father's Day then you would have been 4 weeks 1 day which would make you about 5 weeks 1 day now - did you test early?

Good luck with your scan - remember that at 5 weeks they are likely only to see a gestational sac so you will probably get a second u/s 2 weeks later too.


----------



## Shrimpy

THinking of you pinksnowball! Early bleeding is very common so as hard as it is TRY not to worry too much *hugs*

Maybemummy: I got married end of July and I was due end of September (I'm too sleepy to work out the week-age I was (is that even a word?!) ) Anyhoo ... because of the style of dress I had you could barely see a bump unless I was side on, even then it wasn't hugely noticeable. I had a pretty big bump too. If you want to see pics, just should and I'll post a couple for you :) It's great your inlaws were so excited, wish I could say the same about mine (bah humbug!)

I told my dad yesterday and he looked at hubby and said "you know what causes that don't you?!" I just looked at him and said "you can talk!" (I have 3 brothers and a sister) and he just replied with "good point well made, congratulations!" :o) I love my dad!!

Well it's Monday, the sun is shining here so hopefully it'll be a lovely day. Let's hope we all have a fantabulous week!!

xx


----------



## Nixilix

Pinksnowball - I have everything crossed for you. No pain is good. 

I am extremely worried today as hav a constant dull pressure type niggle.


----------



## maybemum2be

Hi shrimpy, I think that would have made you about 30 weeks or so- would love to see pictures if you don't mind? 

Glad your dad was so pleased- love his comments! X


----------



## maybemum2be

Hi Rachel, I know its worrying but I do think we probably feel everything a lot more as we are thinking and worrying about it- little things we wouldn't have even thought about before are massively exaggerated (for me anyway). This is coming from the girl who runs to the toilets every 2 minutes to look at her knickers (sorry tmi) but try and think that the niggle is to do with all the amazing changes that are taking place and not anything sinister x


----------



## natty1985

Hiya Pinksnowball... just thought i would lt you know when i was pregnant with my 1st child i bled at 4wk2 and i was booked in for scans and they kept telling me as long as there is no pain not to worry alot easier said than done i know and i would worry again and again if it was me but all turned out fine with my scans and there he was no problems oblivious lol at 9 wks i went to the toilet and bled through to my knees on my jeans it was as if someone had turned a tap on luckily i was with my dear mum who sat with my waiting for ambulance through tears and tears and having goine through a misscarraige before my mum said it was defo one there was just so much blood you wouldnt have believed it.. ANYway to cut a ling story short i went for a scan a few days later to check everything had gone or i would need a D&C and again to much amazement there was my little beauty and it turned out to be a hemorage area which was by the side of him... so keep the faith and think positive even the worst case can end in positive outcomes you just have to keep thinking pos :) good luck hun xxxx


----------



## natty1985

Racheal, I know how you feel im having the exact same thing as you and i had all the exact same symptoms as you ive rang my dr this morning and they have stated it possible could be a water infection as apparently its quite common in early preg (which i heard before tbh)i think alot of people at our stage seem to be having these pains which makes it a little more reassuring although still worrying ill let you know what the drs say about them xxx


----------



## Tanikit

The majority of the niggles ar probably ligaments strething as our uterus' expand - and sometimes it can be quite painful rather than just a niggle. Like you Rach I also worry about every little thing and also go and check for bleeding all the time. If stress was bad for pregnancies I don't think anyone would ever have a baby! I'm trying to concentrate on worrying about things I can do something about - like eating the right food, remembering vitamins and other meds and getting enough rest.

When is the first u/s in this thread? Looking forward to hearing all about them.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks everyone xx


----------



## natty1985

Tanikit when are you due? x


----------



## Shrimpy

Maybemum: I can't figure out how to upload pics ... if you PM me your email I'll send them on over :)


----------



## Nixilix

I've calledmy doctors also just waiting on call back. As I onl have one tube and ovary left I am so scared bout ectopic. I need to calm down!! Maybe another test will help ;)


----------



## maybemum2be

Am sure another test will help!- I did another one this morning and still says 3 weeks + since conception which by my calculation is impossible (LMP 27th May). Have convinced self and OH we are having twins!

Tanikit- I have 7 week scan on 15th July- day before my birthday- will either be best or worst birthday ever! x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Nixilix said:


> barbiebaby - you are on box 2 already!

I know, I think it flicked over at 4+5, you'll be on box 2 soon, I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow! 

Pinksnowball hope everything is ok. x


----------



## Tanikit

I'm due 2nd March (although I tried a few due date calculators and they vary between 01 March and 05 March) 

Maybemum2be - I'm sure it will be a great b-day present. Mine's 14 July.

Yay for box 2 - think I need to go and get one of those tickers!


----------



## Shrimpy

well i thought i'd do another digi for good measure and was soo excited when it said 2-3weeks, last one said 1-2 so I'm taking that as a good sign. I'm going to phone on Friday and book a scan for 23rd July. Littlest DD's 2nd birthday and hubby and I's anniversary is on the 22nd so I'm hoping it will be another lovely anniversary present, just like giving birth to our dd on that day :)

Thinking of you pinksnowball!!


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for digi!

Get a box ticker bronwyn!!

Well doctor called and due to st medical history he wants the epu to scan me. He said they won't do it for a few weeks which is fine. He then calle bk and they want me
In tomorrow at 10.30. Now I'm crapping myself. They know how early I am too :/


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well I am going to take lil button to the Dr this AM. She has this horrid nappy rash that I just can't totally get rid of. Its been going on a month now and I'll get it to the stage that it will just about be gone then it will come back really bad. Its like the skin just comes up in a big deflated blister and then that part just slouths off leaving big red angry patches. She was absolutely screaming at the weekend any time I went near it. Blah.

*PSB *~ Sorry you've had a bit of bleeding :hugs: Hopefully it's nothing and everything is fine.

*Maybemummy *~ Hmm 28 weeks I was 40 inches around my belly (I started at 32) but I was pregnant all thru summer in 100f heat and most of that was swelling and water retention because of that. I couldn't get my rings or shoes on from 3 months! :shock: This is a pic:

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/28Weeks.jpg

*Shrimpy *~ Aww what a lovely reaction from your dad :)

*Tanikit *~ You're right about the niggles. My last pregnancy I was calling the OB about every twinge lol. I was near neurotic. He said that the round ligaments that hold the womb are stretching and growing. I feel a lot more relaxed and less obsessed over twinges and niggles this pregnancy.
I'm hoping the Dr can give you some good news and the pains are normal. Sorry you're feeling so upset about this :hugs:

Ok I need to hop in the shower and get ready to take miss red butt.


----------



## maybemum2be

WOW! That is a big bump!!! My mum (who is same frame as me) is telling me I will be fairly huge but to 'go for it'- although she wouldn't ever say it I think she is concerned about a baby out of wedlock- ha ha!


----------



## Chaos

haha that's nothing! I finished like this!:

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/39Weeks.jpg

My poor lovely flat belly didn't know what hit it! No stretch marks tho, so I have that to be thankful for :)

ps: I got some awesome E boobs tho! (Started at B lol)


----------



## maybemum2be

WOW!!! Did you have a boy? x


----------



## Chaos

Nah, 8lb girl ;) haha


----------



## maybemum2be

Ha ha- I am not good at bump game!


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all!

Thats a beautiful bump chaos!! 

Lea - fx everything is ok :hugs:

Some mild cramping ( i think its constipation setting in though :wacko: ) and sore boobs and tiredness. but other than that all is well here. 

21 days till dr's appt - wish it was today :hissy:


----------



## Tanikit

Nice bump Chaos - scary to think we'll be heading there in less than a half year.

Readynwilling like you I am also so tired - tried to lie down this afternoon, but my DD will have none of it. Also tried lying down while she watched a movie but that didn't work either.

Rach good luck for the appointment tomorrow - hope it goes well. Will they scan you - it will probably be a bit early to see much. Maybe they'll get an hcg which can make you feel better.


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah they want to scan me which is strange cause it's so early. I'll keep you updated. Lovely bump!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo I wanna join the huge bump game ... how do I add pics here? :)


----------



## natty1985

You have to go on go advanced instead of quick reply then it brings up and option xx


----------



## Shrimpy

i think i figured it out??

This was me at 36 weeks with daughter number 2 'scuse the undies :blush:

https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af90/VonzoWonzo/sidebumpresize.jpg


----------



## Barbiebaby

Shrimpy that's big! Good pic though! I've only got pics of me clothed, think I'll take more this time round. Did you find you got bigger more quickly with your second?


----------



## Tanikit

That is a big bump Shrimpy! I think I also only have clothed pics and not sure where they are - too many computer changes since then - will have to ask DH.

Rach good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you - I suspect though that if they scan you they will suggest doing so again in 2 weeks - more opportunities to see babes though. Do let us know how it goes and what they do.


----------



## Chaos

phew its hot out there. 97f right now. Back from the Dr and lil button has a yeast infection on her butt :( Well we have ointment for it now at least.

Fab bump Shrimpy!!


----------



## Shrimpy

I'm not sure, I was bigger with number 2 but that's because she was a bigger baby. My first daughter was 7lb3 and the one in there was 8lb14 so quite a bit of a difference in weight. At 8 weeks with #2 I had a bump but it was all bloat (obviously seeing as the baby would have been the size of my finger nail :) ) We thought Summer would be our last baby so that's why I took pics like that. I wanted to remember it. Hubby and I had a change of heart though :blush: :) I love looking back and seeing my big ol' bump!!

Here's me in the same pregnancy at 12 weeks very bloated :(:
https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af90/VonzoWonzo/12weeks.jpg


----------



## Shrimpy

oops, scuse the gigantasaurus picture, not sure how to get it smaller :blush:

Feel like a post hog now


----------



## laural11

Hello ladies. Congratulations and welcome to all the new march mummies.

How was everyone's weekend. It was a busy one for me. Was at a three day, all days doula conference this weekend. It was an intense bit of training that quite wore me out! But it was so fun to talk about birth all weekend and dream about my baby. We watched probably 20 birth. Had me in tears at some points. So happy


----------



## laural11

Lea, how did the scan go? Praying for you that all alright


----------



## natty1985

Well ladies im very happy ive just progressed to 2-3 with my digi :)))


----------



## Shrimpy

Woohoo Natty, it feels great doesn't it :)


----------



## natty1985

Yeh it sure does :) i think there comes a time when i need to stop though lol id be happy to carry on testing all day long to ensure its all going "ok" so to speak were going to have a shite month for finances i can tell haha xx


----------



## blessedmomma

congratulations march mummies!:happydance:

i would like to join your march group, i am due march 12 with #5 :yipee:

hope all your pg are going well. im not even late til july 1st, but got :bfp: yesterday and today.

whoop! whoop!


----------



## natty1985

Ahhhh congrats happy and health 9 months hopes all goes well xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome Blessedmomma :wave: 

#5 how exciting!! you will be us first timers ultimate mommy of experience lol.


----------



## Nixilix

Good evening girls. 

Bronwyn, thanks for you thoughts xxxxxxx

Went for a swim this evening. Really annoyed myself earlier, i thought i needed a wee so took my CB digi to the toilet. It turns out i only had a dribble so the test was invalid!!! So annoying!!!!


----------



## natty1985

awww Rach thats pants i wee in a cup to save the hassle lol how did you get your ticker rach ??


----------



## Nixilix

if you click on my ticker it will take you to the site i used xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I so wish i did use the cup, I ALWAYS do usually!!


----------



## natty1985

hey i went on it and it says to copy the link thats fine but where do i paste it after?x


----------



## Nixilix

if you go into your user CP then click edit signature and past the code in there. make sure you copied to BB code xxxx


----------



## laural11

congratulations blessedmomma. I like your due date. it is my birthday :) haha


----------



## natty1985

i think im lost lol


----------



## natty1985

ahhh its done it yey thanks xx so rach when will you do your bext cb xx


----------



## Nixilix

well i just did another one and it still says 1-2?!?!?!??!??! i should have waited for FMU as im drinking so much but it could mean something more sinister ??????


----------



## maybemum2be

Hi all, 

Question for UK ladies, when you told doctor you were pregnant did they test your HCG levels then? We were so excited about doctors appointment as a mile stone but he just said congratulations, the midwife will be in touch, I want my HCG tested and daily if possible! Ha ha. 

Rachel- everything I read says CB digital are not accurate- mine was saying 3 weeks plus at a time when 3 weeks prior I pretty much had my period! Google it and there are loads of forums saying they don't go up etc. 

My OH is thinking of launching a pregnancy testing kit to make his millions! X


----------



## natty1985

Yeh i had read on the internet as well about them being really well whats the word SHITE lol.... Nah Rach i wouldnt worry really i wouldnt the fact its stayed at 1-2 and pregnant is a good sign and if you have drank loads then thats y i havent drank alot all day today my wee was really really strong xx


----------



## natty1985

Rach does your digi come up pregnant first and then the 1-2 or did it all come up together ? xx


----------



## Nixilix

im such a panicker!!! thanks girlies. How we feeling? my boobs are killing!


----------



## natty1985

Maybemum2be i went to the drs today and i was excited but it was like she was just too bloody busy for my story lol i just told her i was having a few pains and she said yeh its normal its stretching and i said do you want to do your own test she said nah you have done them no need for me to just put your name in with the midwife on the way out i was like oh ok thanks then xx


----------



## readynwilling

I think thats why here they don't see you till 8 weeks. I called her expecting an appt to confirm and got told they would see me July 19th. Not too much they can do i guess :shrug:

I did my first digi last thurs FMU it said 1-2 weeks, then i did my second yesterday (sunday) afternoon time said 2-3 weeks.


----------



## natty1985

Yeh i did mine fri and it was 1-2 and today it was 2-3 i think i ovulated 2 weeks yesterday so im happy with that result but i really expected to stay on 1-2 until the end of the week x Are you going to do anymore digi's readynwilling? x


----------



## readynwilling

I might do another next weekend just to see 3+ :rofl:


----------



## natty1985

LOL i need them locking up you see i want to do one the next day and the next day all the time its not good lol xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

i want a 2-3 grrrr!


----------



## natty1985

Rach the only thing i noticed is when i first did it it took three mins to come up pregnant and the 1-2 bit came up at the same time .... the last few days before my 2-3 i got pregnant within a minuite and the 1-2 within about three as if the hormones were defo higher because it was recognising it iykwim....it happened a few times then today again pregnant came first and i waited and waited for the 2-3 x


----------



## Shrimpy

im obsessed with the digi's too! I have one left for next Monday, I want a 3+ too lol

In Scotland you don't see the Dr anymore. When you find out you're pregnant you phone up and arrange an appt to see the midwife directly when you're around 8 weeks. A friend of mine is a student midwife which is awesome, she's telling me all the new stuff :)

I forget who's said they've booked an early scan? I wonder who will be first to see their little bean ... oo exciting stuff!

ETA: I've had the same thing happen with the digi tests as Natty.


----------



## Nixilix

i hope i see SOMETHING tomorrow!!!!!!!

Yeah the preg came up loads quicker than the first time. i shit myself the first time it took like 3 years!!! thats how it felt!

When i called the doc they confirmed over the phone and booked me with the MW on 13th July. I'll only be 6+4.


----------



## natty1985

yey shrimpy it freaked me out at first did it you?? lol i thought oh god whats going on here haha xx when did you get your 2-3 x im really going to try hard to wait and see if i can save this last one until monday aswell costs a fortune its like a daily cycle thing do one when i get up then do another when i feel a bit bored ..... batteries dont last v long in them either do they ? x


----------



## natty1985

God Rach i have to wait for my MW to call me ill still be waiting at 39 weeks knowing my shit drs haha 6+4 hey how we all can not wait to see that week hopefully we will all have a little bit of reassurance xx


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and im still a frequent knicker checker. A lot.


----------



## natty1985

tell me about it it says something when you usually buy peach toilet roll and now ive resulted to white lol easier to inspect xxxx


----------



## maybemum2be

OMG, I am so obsessed with checking my knickers. I have worn only black underwear for about 10 years and on Saturday I went out and bought loads of white pants- I need to be able to check my knickers far quicker than looking at black allows!! 

Am also still in pregnancy test cycle- I can't get out!


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> Welcome Blessedmomma :wave:
> 
> #5 how exciting!! you will be us first timers ultimate mommy of experience lol.

lol! honestly each time was so different i dont really know what to expect. 

hopefully not like my last pg, i had morning sickness every day, even the day my water broke and i had him!


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL! i am doing the same thing ladies. but i am not late til thurs so i cant stop checking for af. and will be testing for weeks...

my dh just laughs at me :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

Blessedmomma - were you ttc'ing or just letting nature run its course?? You've got built in babysitters!! I was about 9 when my lil bro was born and i remember making bottles and changing diapers etc etc


----------



## blessedmomma

my girls are from a previous marriage and yes they are great babysitters!:happydance:

my oldest son i got pg with while i was engaged, needless to say had to have a december wedding instead of april. 

was ttc for 5 mos with my little one who is now only 6 mos! we had a condom break last month and thought we were pg for sure. turned out we werent so we decided we wanted at least one more and it took 5 months last time so we thought we better start now and could be pg by around his 1st birthday. i am 32 years old so i thought it might take even longer than last time. ha, joke was on us. first try. our littlest ones will be 15 mos apart:haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Wow - isn't that cool. An "accident" is what made you decide you wanted another one. Well im glad that it didn't take too long ttc. Your LO's will be really good friends i bet being so close in age.


----------



## cryingtrying

hi everyone!!! i just found out that i'm pregnat last thursday.. me and my husband have been ttc strong for about 15-16 after taking a test on thurs night and not finding the "not" pregnant part of the test i scheduled a doctors appt on fri. In which they confirmed that i had a BFP .. I'm going in tomorrow to do more blood test tomorrow to make hormone is rising properly!!!.. On friday we tried seeing the baby,but with no luck because i'm so early!!! my edd is march 13th 2010!!! Its faboulous to see other women as early as i am!!! 

Take care hope to talk to everyone soon!!!

becky


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Becky :wave: Congrats :happydance: So exciting i think you are the first one who gets to see their HCG rise at the doc's!!


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> Wow - isn't that cool. An "accident" is what made you decide you wanted another one. Well im glad that it didn't take too long ttc. Your LO's will be really good friends i bet being so close in age.

im glad it didnt take to long too! how long did it take you? we actually knew we wanted one more but we were gonna wait a while. it is weird how all that worked out though.


----------



## msarkozi

I haven't been given an EDD yet, but I think it is March 1st. I managed to conceive again right after my miscarriage, so I am not really sure what to go by for dates, other then my ovulation date. Way too many months to go yet......


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry about your loss. Congrats on your new pregnancy!!!

Well it's 6:18 and I can't sleep. I really hope all goes swimmingly at the scan. Xxxx

Girls have a wonderful day and I will update you later

Pinksnowball.... Fx for you at yourscsn today xxxxxxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Good luck for the scan Rach, can't wait to hear all about it. 

I'm 5 weeks today! Yay! 

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think its definately over , i did a FRER and there was barely a line :cry: devistated is a massive gigantic understatement

but i am very grateful for what i have already some people arnt even lucky enough to have even one baby! so it looks like im gonna have to wait a little longer x


----------



## Nixilix

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you babe.... you have your scan in a few hours right? I'll be thinking of you hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natty1985

Hiya ,, pinksnowball im so sory to hear that but i feel im in the same boat tbh..... got my digi 2-3 last night decided check it this morn with fmu and got 1-2 did another an hour later 1-2 again xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pinksnowball I'm sorry to hear that Hun, fingers crossed for your appt at 11.15. 

xx


----------



## Nixilix

Everyone throw away the CB digi now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Natty, I thought there was lots if stuff on google about them not being very accurate with the weeks thing? I still have a digi but scared to use it now. 

x


----------



## natty1985

haha Rach i was at asda this morning buying more.... really pissed off i am OH thnks im stupid because i did one but i would prefer to know you no!! Barbiebaby yeh we have googled it and apparently so but still doesnt make you feel any better lol im trying to get bloods done but dr just wont have any of it and its too early for a scan isnt it xx


----------



## Nixilix

Im so nervous about today. I am having cramps now but i think its nerves. 

I dont think you'll get a private scan this early however if your doctor refers you to EPU they will decide when to scan you. Last time when i was bleeding the wouldnt scan me til 5+3. This time im not bleeding and they are seeing me at 4+3?!?!?!? Bizarre


----------



## natty1985

dont worry yourself hard to say but im sure everything is fine i think they are probably looking to see if your womb lining is thicker so they no its a baby in your womb not a tube if you know what i mean ... please let us no how you get on xxx


----------



## maybemum2be

Rachel and pinksnowball- massive good luck for today and let us all know how it goes Xxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

good luck rach and pink, keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

natty1985 said:


> haha Rach i was at asda this morning buying more.... really pissed off i am OH thnks im stupid because i did one but i would prefer to know you no!! Barbiebaby yeh we have googled it and apparently so but still doesnt make you feel any better lol im trying to get bloods done but dr just wont have any of it and its too early for a scan isnt it xx

Yeah I know, just trying to offer a little reassurance. x


----------



## natty1985

awww barbiebaby sorry yeh i know i think i typed that as it didnt sound if you know what i mean lol well i have just been on the website of clearblue and it states they are only like 75% accurate in picking up 2-3 results but with 1-2 and 3+ they are nearly 100% xcxxxx

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/clinical_study_2.php


----------



## Barbiebaby

natty1985 said:


> awww barbiebaby sorry yeh i know i think i typed that as it didnt sound if you know what i mean lol well i have just been on the website of clearblue and it states they are only like 75% accurate in picking up 2-3 results but with 1-2 and 3+ they are nearly 100% xcxxxx
> 
> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/clinical_study_2.php

Don't apologise I didn't mean that to sound sh1tty, it's just so difficult to know what to say sometimes and I dont want to be seen to be ignoring people. 

x


----------



## natty1985

I know what you mean xxx wish i had never trusted those bloody clearblue digi shite things xx


----------



## natty1985

GIRLS im officially never using these twatting things ever again ...... third one today that i have done held it in my wee bit longer you can imagine what came up cant you 2 to fricking 3!!!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

fingers crossed for those with scans today xx


----------



## Boothh

can i join? :)

I am becki, 20years old and i have a 10month old little boy call jesse, who was born in august last year :) he was concieved while i was on the pill lol, 
i had a mmc in april this year, the baby was concieved in our first ever month of trying, 
we had a break in may, and decided to ttc this cycle and iv been getting faint positives since saturday,
iv done 6 tests so far all have faint positives and are slowly getting darker, i am guessing i am 4weeks pregnant today, so i am terrified AF is going to arrive any second, especially after mc, 
i have bloods being taken on friday, :) 

symptoms so far are uti, cramps, tiredness and constipation!! 

FX that everything goes well this time, i am very nervous and hardly letting myself think i could be pregnant yet, but i feel in limbo stuck between ttc and first tri so i decided 6faint positives are still 6positives and thought id move over :) 

are anybody elses positives still faintish? at first they were squinty positives now they are still faint but can see them holding the test at arms length! xx


----------



## natty1985

Hiya congrats H&H 9 months .... i was using frer and ic and they were still faint so i went on to digis wont be doing that again useless pieces of shite lol i think its completely normal to be faint when i was prego with number one i tested 15dpo and line was soooooo faint xxx


----------



## Boothh

with my son i was about a week late and line wasnt much darker than these im getting so maybe i just dont have good enough pee for a good line lol, i guess ill know for sure when they do bloods to confirm, so by this time next week ill have a definate answer im sure 6tests cant be wrong though! xx


----------



## Tanikit

Natty lol, your urine is probably not concentrated enough!

Welcome Becky! 6 positives are definitely 6 positives no matter how faint. You are still very early - give it a few more days and they should darken up (but even if they don't it usually just means you have more dilute urine)

Rach and Pink been thinking about you both lots today - let us know how it went. 

I just got a call from my endo who now wants me to change insulin - great! I am not sure that is the best thing to do when pregnant as that tends to take some getting used to, but they tell me what I am on is not registered for use in pregnancy - which is crazy. I'm diabetic whether pregnant or not! I can only have appointments one day a week (car issues and also work issues) and must see a gynae, an endo, a psychiatrist and a psychologist - I think I will have to decide for myself what is most important and tough luck about the rest (hey I can change my mind when things change) So tomorrow is the psych, 7 July the endo and 14 July the gynae. Oh well something to keep me busy.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Welcome Becki. :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Scan confirmed the babies gone :cry:


----------



## razorhips

Hello - My name is April and I got my BFP 24th June so EDD is 3rd March 2011....exciting!:happydance:


----------



## razorhips

OMG PINKSNOWBALL!! Please don't think me insensitive. I clicked reply to post on page 1 and it wasn't until it added it that I saw your post above! So sorry to hear about your loss. Bigs hugs xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pinksnowball I'm so so sorry, my heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## maybemum2be

Oh Lea, am so sorry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boothh

:hugs: leanne, nothing we say will make it better for you :( i know how your feeling if you want to talk xxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

I'm so sorry Pinksnowball *big hugs*. I know nothing I say will make you feel better but just want you to know that you're in my thoughts! *bigger hugs* xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: pinksnowball xx


----------



## Nixilix

I'm sosorry to hear that pink snowball. Don't know what to say. Nothing I say will make you feel any better but I'm thinking of you. Xx

Well for me, I had an external scan 1st and she could see the thickening of the lining. 
She then scanned internally and confirmed that it's defo thicker but to early for bean. 

She was happy with ovary that was good size. She sent me for bloods so will have the next set on Thursday and have to call Friday morning to find out results.

If they go up more than 60% they will be happy. If they stay the same or go down then they will get me in to discuss options.

Please pray for me till Friday girls :)


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Lea - sooooooooo sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have my fingers and toes crossed everything goes well for you Rach!

Welcome Boothh & Razorhips :wave: and congrats


----------



## maybemum2be

Fingers crossed Rach- am sure you will be fine x 

I am majorly stressing and emotional today- just did FRER test (why oh why oh why) and pregnancy result line came up immediately and very dark and the control line slower and much fainter. Almost like test was upside down but I have done enough to read them properly (lol). Obviously now obsessing about the meaning of this... 

I SO need to step away from the pregnancy tests...


----------



## Tanikit

Lea :hugs: so sorry to hear that.

Rach good luck with the tests - can be stressful waiting for results so Fx they go up well.

Congrats Razorhips and welcome.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry about your loss pinksnowball:hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Pinksnowball im so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laural11

Lea, So sorry to hear about your loss. You are in my prayers

Rach praying all goes well for you


Congratulations and welcome to Booth and razorships


----------



## Boothh

anyones boobs NOT hurting? they didnt with my son with mmc though they killed and they dont hurt at all now i dont really feel any different abit crampy and really tired and lost appetite but nothing that screams YOUR PREGNANT! should i be worried! (more than i already am!)


----------



## natty1985

no hun how far gone are you? i dont feel pregnant at all really to be honest just more tired thats all x


----------



## Boothh

think i am exactly 4weeks today AF shouldve been due yesterday or today, dont dare to put a ticker up yet until i get bloods back from the docs next week :/ x


----------



## readynwilling

Boobs are more sore at times then others. There are times when i have to push on them just make sure they are still tender... and yep they always are. Then there are times when they just ache. The water in the shower hitting them is also painful sometimes lol.

Very tired here! I read an interesting fact that your heart is beating an extra 15x a minute due to the pregnancy and that is why we are all fatigued.


----------



## cryingtrying

my boobs are soo sore!!!! thats how i got the ideal that i might be pregnant...my husband ( like most husbands ) went to touch one last week.. I did everything in my power to take his arm out of the socket!!!! lol 

i'm about 4 wks give or take. i'm having mild cramping and i'm exhaused all the time...lol only 9 months to go lol


----------



## msarkozi

Boothh said:


> anyones boobs NOT hurting? they didnt with my son with mmc though they killed and they dont hurt at all now i dont really feel any different abit crampy and really tired and lost appetite but nothing that screams YOUR PREGNANT! should i be worried! (more than i already am!)

mine aren't hurting this time. I still don't feel pregnant at all either, other then being tired and frequent urination. I don't think you need to be worried, as every pregnancy is different


----------



## Boothh

i keep pressing on mine to see if they hurt but they dont, well the didnt at all yesterday but if i press my palm down on my nipple now its uncomfortable and can feel it abit for a while afterwards! 

i didnt know that that is a good fact! 

does anyone know if they will be having a section yet?

i was advised not to go natural again after tearing badly with jess when i brought it up last time i was pregnant (mmc) they said id be having a section, so i think thats what will happen this time too!! xx


----------



## Boothh

with my mmc the first sign before i even poas was my nipples went really brown, they havnt this time yet though, but like you say every pregnancy is different so ill try not to worry!! x


----------



## readynwilling

I really really don't want a c-section. I want a baby so whatever i have to do have one obviously but im hoping that it happens naturally. My mom had all 3 of us naturally no drugs!


----------



## Tanikit

I had natural last time which was a miracle (the hospitals C-secion rate for low risk pregnancies was 85%) and I was told I can only have natural this time if my baby is measuring smaller than the last one (she was 3.8kg or 8 pounds 3 ounces) It is likely to be an induced natural though if I get that far.

My boobs never hurt last time and are only occassionally sensitive this tiime. I am incredibly tired (and ideas for what to do with toddlers so I can rest?) and getting low back ache easily. I have been carrying my daughter to school every morning (its probably 500m walk, not sure) but find I am out of breath now doing so, so she's back in a pushchair from tomorrow - its too much of a rush to get her to walk (we'd be late as she drags her heels)


----------



## Boothh

labour with my son was great i started getting contractions on 14th august (day before his due date) and ignored them went for a meal and to cinema with OH we jokingly told the waiter it was our last supper before being parents (it was lol) 
got home about 11pm and pains were getting more uncomfy, still didnt tell OH and we :sex:!
then bout 1pm started hurting abit more so i got up n started timing them, then bout 4am i went into hosp and was examined and was 5cm!! 
had pethadine and gas and air and he was born at 4.01pm on his due date :) i wasnt even in hardly any pain til 10cm when my waters were broken by mw, the consultant asked for me to be examined again cus he kept saying i should be in more pain for 8cm at the time lmao, 

jesse had cord around his neck when his head came out so MW ripped him out of me, i had 3rd degree tear and had to have spinal to go to theatre for 3hours!! 

consultant said cus of how i tore he would advise me to have c section in future pregnancys because i have a high risk of being incontinent otherwise, and they would struggle to sew me up again cus of all the scar tissue now, 

bit gutted really cus id love to give birth naturally again it was amazing i loved it! but its not a risk i want to take being 20 and incontinent is not something i want to risk!! x


----------



## Boothh

tanikit - id love to know how to get my LO to calm down abit so i didnt have to chase him around when im knackered! hes not even one yet but god he isnt half fast, i miss a baby that couldnt move!! i was trying to picture having 2 babies earlier tryna imagine his bedroom with 2 cots in etc, 

anybody else got a baby under 1? how are you with the idea of 2 under 2? xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Becky that is quite scary - how was your little one? Did he get a good Apgar score? Sorry about the tearing. I always said: "just do what is best for the baby and me" I am even more high risk this time round than I was last time, so I am expecting a C-section. My DH is desperate that I have a C-section cause I had to push for 1.5 hours and they used the ventouse about 10 times - my DD had to go to ICU for the night and had a huge hematoma (blood swelling) on her head from which I think she also got bad jaundice later. They were worried they wouldn't get her out cause by then it was too late to get her back in and do a C-section. So yeah, I won't fight a C-section although if baby is the same size it still should be easier the second time around.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Rach fingers crossed for you. x 

Trying not to think of the birth, my son was an episiotomy and forceps birth, he was 10 days early and a healthy 6lb 13 oz.


----------



## Boothh

he got perfect apgar score and he is completly fine, right on target or ahead development wise, he didnt cry straight away though which was damn scary, but i would never complain about it, they got him out safely for me im glad, i dont care if i had to have a million stitches as long as hes safe thats fine by me!! id do it all again in a second! he was 8lbs 9oz so bigger than average!

im not really looking forward to c section but at the end of the day i just want my baby here safe and if i can help it my bits in one piece ;) so im happy! xx


----------



## Nixilix

My boobs really hurt. It's so sore when I take my bra off at night. I have an abundance of cm and I'm sweating more than usual. 

Also I'm starting to get waves of nausea if I let myself get hungry. Which is allll the time!!!

I can't wait to move up a box tomorrow. I'm gonna wish so hard that my numbers double. I hope I hope I hope xxxxx

I'm having baked potato and beans for dinner yum!


----------



## Boothh

i could eat baked potato actually struggling to find anything i fancy, feeling a tuna sandwich though i really am haha x


----------



## Nixilix

I've been eating cheese and onion toastie a lot until the onion made me queasy!


----------



## Tanikit

You've moved up a box already Rach! :) Signs sound good - I'm also craving things (like milk which I normally hate and yoghurt with no fruit in) Based on your signs your results should increase - do you know your first value cause if it is over 1000 then it is allowed to double more slowly though 1000 would be very high for this stage.


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for moving up a box Rach!! :hugs: to all the mommies who had a hard go their first labour.

I find that i get queezy if i let myself get hungry otherwise im fine... so i've been eating every couple of hours even if its just yogurt and a fruit. Just got back from a 1/2 hour walk. I need to try to get one in everyday! But i get sooo lazy.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!
just caught up on thread, im so sorry snowball:cry:

i had two miscarriages, there is nothing worse. im praying for you :hugs:

i am having no big symptoms yet, usually have terrible morning sickness so cant wait for that to kick in. my boobs are huge but not sore yet.

felt sick this morning but ate and felt better

oh, and def more tired already


----------



## Aunty E

So sorry Snowball :(

Hi Boothh! You know I have one under one - you've met her :haha:

I had a pretty alright first delivery, aside from the forceps and aspirated meconium, so I'm hoping to just shell this one right out (if all goes well and she sticks). Mog had an apgar of 5 at birth but was up to 9 by five minutes, just had to have some antibiotics in her little IV :(

I didn't really have any symptoms last time, although I did have a touch of antenatal depression and I was pure evil to be around the whole way through my pregnancy really. The irritability is here alright, as is the inappropriate weepiness.


----------



## Barbiebaby

I feel queasy before I eat then really bloated and full after even if it's just a little light snack. My boobs just feel a bit sore when I take my bra off, my main symptom is my heart palpitations, getting them loads already, that is what gave me an inkling I might be pregnant. I had to be monitored during my last pregnancy as I was getting them so frequently.


----------



## Boothh

aunty E - it feels weird to be back on the pregnancy board together, mild case of dejavu! 

cheese and onion is one of the things i can stomach actually, just had a cheese and onion sandwich from asda and some coke, not had full fat coke in ages cus of dieting so thought id treat myself lmao!

i am completly knackered! jesse has ran rings around me all day, and hes showing no signs of stopping, so think im gunna put him in the bath then get in myself and have an hours peace while OH puts him to bed! xx


----------



## Tanikit

Aunty E, like you I was very miserable last pregnancy - terribly irritable. I started the pregnancy happy but got terribly horrible later on. This pregnancy will hopefully be the other way around as I started out very grumpy and irritable before I got my BFP but since then I have been ok.

DHs turn to bath DD and get her to bed so I will get some rest now. We spent some time with DD looking at photos of her when she was a baby - can't believe how much she's changed. It was weird looking back over the last few years and remembering things - especially when all the memories are right in front of you in one go. DD really enjoyed it.


----------



## Boothh

well nice warm bath has stopped my cramping pretty much, feel loads better, LO in bed so gunna relax now :) and eat pizza lol x


----------



## laural11

Tanikit said:


> I had natural last time which was a miracle (the hospitals C-secion rate for low risk pregnancies was 85%) and I was told I can only have natural this time if my baby is measuring smaller than the last one (she was 3.8kg or 8 pounds 3 ounces) It is likely to be an induced natural though if I get that far.

Wow 85% cesarean rate. Impressive you had a natural under those conditions!! Godd luck for a natural this time around


----------



## blessedmomma

Boothh said:


> aunty E - it feels weird to be back on the pregnancy board together, mild case of dejavu!
> 
> cheese and onion is one of the things i can stomach actually, just had a cheese and onion sandwich from asda and some coke, not had full fat coke in ages cus of dieting so thought id treat myself lmao!
> 
> i am completly knackered! jesse has ran rings around me all day, and hes showing no signs of stopping, so think im gunna put him in the bath then get in myself and have an hours peace while OH puts him to bed! xx

lol- i have a 3 yr old and 6 mos old. i know what you mean, there is never a minute of rest!


----------



## Tesharika

Pinksnowball said:


> Scan confirmed the babies gone :cry:

I'm so sorry Hun :cry::hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Blessedmomma how do you cope? The only thing I have found that helps is to put a movie on and lie on the couch with my DD when I am really exhausted, but there is still no chance of sleeping like that. I also sometimes take her out in the garden and sit with my back against the wall and just let her play - then I don't have to do too much.

Laura - yey, apparently South Africa private practice has one of the highest C-section rates in the world. I actually know very few people who have given birth naturally - most had C-sections so I feel pretty lucky especially with the diabetes.


----------



## Boothh

I'm terrified :/ just took another frer line came up slightly darker but when I wiped there was abit of pink on the toilet paper, when I wiped again to see if there was more wasn't! I have a uti though, should I be worried it a
was less smaller than a pin head! x


----------



## Barbiebaby

I think you are probably worrying over nothing tbh, especially if it was only a weeny bit. 

x


----------



## Boothh

thanks i think i need someone to tell me to stop being pathetic lol! just been loo and nothing there when i wiped (tmi) OH has stayed off with LO today though and told me to stay in bed and rest just in case, normally it wouldnt worry me but my mmc was only just 2 months ago so im more paranoid than normal right now xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

I don't think you are being pathetic at all, I think it's nice you OH is letting you rest. 

Try not to worry, it won't do you any good, easier said than done though. 

x


----------



## Boothh

these first few weeks are just the complete worse, theyve got up and left me in bed but im already worrying about the state its going to be in when i get up :dohh: just can never relax haha x


----------



## Barbiebaby

I know what you mean, my DS makes such a mess with his toys, sometimes I wonder why I put them all away again every night!


----------



## natty1985

awww it sounds just like implantation bleeding hun i read somewhere it can be the size of a pinhead xxxtry not to worry i bled with my first from 4wk to 26 xx


----------



## Boothh

mine is the same our living room looks like a toyshop! when we go down in the morning he tips all his boxes of toys on the floor sort of glad i dont have to chase him round all day though i am really tired!! it makes a nice change to still be in bed at this time normally up before 7 with him!!
x


----------



## Boothh

thanks natty, its just anyone pregnants greatest fear though isnt you can help but panic if you see anything slightly pink/brown/red when you wipe :( still cramping too but i have been pretty constipated (tmi) and the cramps seem to be abit higher than were id think baby would be so im thinking its more to do with that than anything, i wish i could be 13weeks already i hate single weeks haha x


----------



## Aunty E

:hug: Boothh. I'm totally paranoid now as well, but I did spot in my first pregnancy and it was all fine. 

Finding it hard to resist the urge to take more tests.


----------



## Boothh

its so hard cus theres nothing you can do, not like they could even really see anything if we were scanned now or anything, hpts are the only thing we can go on atm, my lines are still not dark enough for my liking, but getting slowly darker, still faint though :/ which is making me paranoid! x


----------



## Boothh

been loo again so twice now since the spotting and nothing either time, so relaxing slightly, thinking it could just be down to uti x


----------



## Chaos

Morning Girls!

We finally had a storm here last night. Hopefully it will cool it down to 80 or so.

*PSB *~ sorry for your loss :hugs:

*Boothh *~ I feel you on a LO that can move. Lil button is now pulling up on everything, I have a feeling isn't far off. I'm quite lucky tho in the fact, she will entertain her self and play if I'm feeling a bit sick and need to chill on the sofa for a lil bit. 

Thats lovely of the OH to stay home with you.

Re my last delivery, 37 hours at home going to 7cm, went to hospital, had an epi, she was out 3 hours later with a cut. Didn't have any problems with that tho and it healed real well.

*Barbiebaby *~ I aint put my LOs toys away in days. She pulls them ALL out and goes from toy to toy, I just can't be bothered right now!

Ok gotta run, it's my LO's 9 month check today. Excited to see how long she's grown as she's in fricking 1 year old clothes at the moment. She went from 6 month clothes to 12 month, totally skipping 9 month clothes :shock:


----------



## Tanikit

Becky I also got one tiny area of spotting last time - I think it was from sex though :) It is tough since its too early to know anything for sure or see our babies - not too long now though til we can. (in th greater scheme of things that is)

Chaos hope the check up goes well. Its amazing how fast they grow.

Went to the endo today and got the new insulin - its pretty much like the older one so hopefully I won't have too many problems. I have to see him again in a week so hoping I will have got things pretty stable by then - my sugars have been a little up and down lately, which is apparently also what happened last time.


----------



## Shrimpy

guys, I'm feeling like a bit of a weirdo. I have the most irrational fear of miscarrying. I have been in tears on and off all day because of it. I'm about to book a scan for 8 weeks to easy my mind but it literally took me 45mins to decide on whether to book on a Friday (i'd be 7+4) or the following Monday (I'd be 8weeks) I was in complete turmoil trying to weigh up the pros and cons of having one earlier, or waiting so I would be sure it was as accurate as possible. I wasn't like this with my last 2. I want this baby soooo much and I am TERRIFIED of it being taken away.

Anyone else like this or do I need shipping off to a loony bin :( 

(sorry this post is all me, me, me. I really do care about how others pregnancies are coming along too!!)

xxx


----------



## Boothh

shrimpy i feel exactly the same, if my bloods come back okay nxt week im going to ask for an early scan if they wont let me have one im going to book one for about 7+4 my last baby stopped growing at 6+5 so i want to see my baby soon after that and know its growing! i am soo scared something is going to happen, but worrying isnt going to change the outcome so im trying to relax, if anything does happen we cant control it, we just have to wait and see (which is the hardest thing in the world!) xx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: shrimpy. It is scary but im sure everything is fine :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I moved up a ticker box!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Everyday that passes i get less and less paranoid. Hopefully that will be the way with all the new mummies to be in here.


----------



## Nixilix

It is so scary these 1st few weeks!! 

I can't wait til friday to find out if bloods doubling but also would rather it didn't come round cause o the possibilty of bad news. Let's keep the pma girls xxxxxxx


----------



## Tanikit

I have a scan for 2 weeks time - I'll be 7 weeks along. It feels like forever to wait and yes I am worried, but try to give myself only a certain amount of time to worry and try to do whatever else I am doing when I am doing it - that seems to help else I'd be a non stop nervous wreck. Nonetheless I think pregnancy hormones have something to do with it cause I am also close to tears now about nothing in particular - maybe the exhaustion has something to do with it.

Rach good luck with your tests - what time do you get the second one drawn tomorrow?


----------



## Nixilix

I'm going to go at midday. I will get the results Friday at 10am. I'm not gonna sleep!!

So excited for your scan!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Im excited for all your earlier scans. They don't do them in Canada. In fact health canada advises strongly against anything but necessary scans. You are not supposed to have ANY extra scans as they claim the ultrasounds are hard on the babies (YEAH RIGHT - they've only been doing them for how many years and tonnes of times for high risk pregnancy!!!!) So if you want a 3d scan you need to book your 20week as a 3d scan and pay for it. 

So i will be here waiting for 12 weeks while all u lucky ladies get to see the bubs early :cry: SOOO JEALOUS


----------



## Shrimpy

readynwilling, we don't get a first scan until 12 weeks either. I've booked a private one just for peace of mind. Do you not have any private scanning places near you?


----------



## readynwilling

No thats what i mean - In canada they don't do private ones because of the health canada warnings. You can't even book a private 3D scan. You need to choose to have your 20 week scan done as 3D. You are not allowed to do any scans that doesn't have a warrented medical reason.


----------



## Aunty E

OK, that's a bit nanny state-ish! I'll book one for eight weeks to put my mind at rest but I'm going to try to resist the urge to have one at ten and then have my twelve week scan, a gender scan at sixteen and the NHS one at twenty. We did kind of regret not having a 3D scan (translates to my OH said I couldn't then complained just before she was born that we didn't have one. sigh) at 26-32 weeks.

Took another digi just after my last post - got 2-3 :) Phew.


----------



## msarkozi

I live in Alberta, and I have an early scan scheduled (I'll be 7 weeks). The doctor wants to monitor me after my miscarriage to make sure everything is ok.....My mom also had problems in her pregnancies and required to be stitched at 4 months, so he said he needs to watch that as well. I will definitely be booking a 3d scan later on, just so i can see more details:)


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> I live in Alberta, and I have an early scan scheduled (I'll be 7 weeks). The doctor wants to monitor me after my miscarriage to make sure everything is ok.....My mom also had problems in her pregnancies and required to be stitched at 4 months, so he said he needs to watch that as well. I will definitely be booking a 3d scan later on, just so i can see more details:)

They consider anyone who has had a MC higher risk i think... this is my first time being pregnant and i have asked around to book an 8 week ultrasound and was told NO. They want to make sure your LO is ok so its medically necessary to do an early one.


----------



## Boothh

well no more pink for me, everything looking fine since this morning, my mum has offered to have jess tonight and tomorrow night then sunday night so with that and weekend i have til tuesday to rest up in peace!! i feel guilty leaving jesse but i i dont want to bleed again or anything to go wrong so wanna rest as much as possible and not really gunna happen with mr super crawl, i suppose i should tale the help while i can get it!!

iv felt sicky today but fancied a burger so were gunna get mcdonalds later, and god iv been tearful jesse stuck his hand under the door and screamed and i burst into tears for ages, 
he wasnt even hurt just had a little mark and wasnt bothered at all but i was soo upset!!

xx


----------



## Boothh

my date is wrong on the main page, :/ im just wondering is anyone taking the first post over? pinksnowball wont still want to do it will she? xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Boothh said:


> my date is wrong on the main page, :/ im just wondering is anyone taking the first post over? pinksnowball wont still want to do it will she? xxx

I spoke to her via PM and she was going to request to admin to make me the author of the thread. I don't want to hassle her about it. I will leave it today and then ask her again tomorrow if i don't hear anything. Is that ok??


----------



## Boothh

fine with me :) was just thinking when more people joined it probably wouldnt get updated, ill remind you to change it for me when it gets changed over :) xxx


----------



## Tanikit

That is crazy about the scans - I did hear that too many scans can increase the risk of dyslexia, but that is about it - and my DD is almost 3 and she doesn't have dyslexia - she recognises all her letters fine already. I had 9 scans last pregnancy - suspect it will be slightly fewer this time round, but here in South Africa they scan you every time you see a gynae high risk or not and we all see gynaes if we are in private practice on medical aid. The medical aids only want to pay for 3 scans a pregnancy, so how it gets through I am not sure, but it does.


----------



## readynwilling

Im pretty sure there isn't any real risk with the mulitple ultrasounds - but in canada all health care is paid by the government (funded by our taxes of course) and im pretty sure they just want to scare us out of getting more scans so they don't have to pay for them!


----------



## Boothh

the nhs pays for your 12 and 20 week scans plus any you might need for various reasons such as growth scans, early reassurance scans etc but you have the option to pay for more scans in between! 

i had 3 in last pregnancy and will be having 4 at least if everything goes well this time, 

early scan, 12 week scan, 20week scan, and 4d one x


----------



## Mama_Jess

im Due March 8th!! estimited! im now 4 weeks 1 day :)


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Mama_jess!! Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

rach i have asked for thread to be changed to your name sweetie xxx


----------



## Boothh

Mama_Jess said:


> im Due March 8th!! estimited! im now 4 weeks 1 day :)

me too x


----------



## Vickie

changed the OP of this thread as requested


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Vickie!


----------



## readynwilling

Boothh said:


> fine with me :) was just thinking when more people joined it probably wouldnt get updated, ill remind you to change it for me when it gets changed over :) xxx

Whats your correct date hun?

NM - i see you posted it under Mama_Jess - will correct it now :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks for taking over xxx hugs to pinksnowball xx


----------



## readynwilling

Oh no problem - i feel soooo bad for Lea but didn't want any new mom's to be left out either. :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

thanks hun, i know what you mean thats the trouble with first tri cus you say goodbye to so many people, in november thread they still kept the name of the person under there EDD but put a lil angel at the end of it so that might be a good idea, 

just really hope there isnt one on the end of mine this time! xx


----------



## Boothh

woo 2000 post!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think the angel beside my name is a good idea, it still recognises then that i was suppost to be a march mummy


----------



## Boothh

yeah i think its a nice idea, we dont want to forget anybody!, i checked the november mummies thread in 2nd tri and my name is still up with an angel! :) :hugs: leanne xxxx


----------



## readynwilling

Yep i have seen it too. I added :angel: to Lea's name. You will always be a March Mummy to us :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs:


----------



## army_wife426

congrats everyone=] i got my BFP on june 24 and my EDD is march 7th


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Army_wife426 :happydance: Welcome!!


----------



## L82

Hi can you add my name to the 4th March pls :)


----------



## Boothh

welcome you 2 xx


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats army wife!

and thanx for taking over ready:hugs:

i hope all you ladies r havin a great pg so far. i know i havent lost all my baby weight from last one but i swear i already have a pooch!

any preferences on boys or girls ladies???


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome l82! and all new marchies!:friends:


----------



## natty1985

Welcome guys hope it all goes ok for you. blessedmomma i have a 3 yr old boy so we would love a little girly what about you ? xxx


----------



## L82

I already have one of each, so i dont think i would really mind, my son is 10 now so he wont really care but my daughter is 4 and i think when we tell her (not until the 12 week scan) she will really want a little sister!!


----------



## natty1985

Ahhh i dont mind at all if we have another boy to be honest as long as they are healthy but a girl wud be lovely xx


----------



## blessedmomma

well i already have 2 girls and 2 boys so it doesnt really matter, but my girls r older, 10 and 11 so another girl would be nice after my baby boys. of course if its a boy i already have tons of clothes! 

its win win either way but would love to get more pink around here


----------



## readynwilling

Hi L82 Congrats :happydance:

I would LOVE a girl but my gut says boy...


----------



## Boothh

i knew straight away with my lil boy he was a boy, its rare in my family for the women to have boys so everyone kept saying girl but i knew he was a he, 
id love a little girl this time, never ever wanted boys but i was happy when i found out jess was a boy! i really would love a little girl but we are planning 4babies so not too fussed as long as i get one eventually!!
OH wants another boy cus they will only be 18months apart and he wants them to play together etc lol!
i dont have a feeling yet, cus im trying not to get to involved and havnt evn thought about fact i might be having a baby properly! xx


----------



## laural11

congratulations and welcome armywife and l82


----------



## laural11

readynwilling said:


> I would LOVE a girl but my gut says boy...


Same here I think a girl would be great but feel like this is a boy


Twins, one each could be my ideal though lol


----------



## courtneybg

readynwilling said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> I live in Alberta, and I have an early scan scheduled (I'll be 7 weeks). The doctor wants to monitor me after my miscarriage to make sure everything is ok.....My mom also had problems in her pregnancies and required to be stitched at 4 months, so he said he needs to watch that as well. I will definitely be booking a 3d scan later on, just so i can see more details:)
> 
> They consider anyone who has had a MC higher risk i think... this is my first time being pregnant and i have asked around to book an 8 week ultrasound and was told NO. They want to make sure your LO is ok so its medically necessary to do an early one.Click to expand...

I"m from canada too. i was soo upset when my doctor told me that i would have to wait until 18 weeks for my scan.. they will only do them early if you dont know when you conceived, if multiples run in the family, or if your high risk..


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats l82 and armywife!

I have a little girl but wouldn't mind which the next is - my DD decided it was twin girls the other day! If I was guessing what this one I'd probably guess girl right now, not sure why.


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning girls!! Today is d day or should I say b day (blood day).

I had a dream last night that my numbers didn't double. But I gotta be positive and hope they will.

Hello new march mummies! Welcome to you all. Hopefully we will be seeing a lot more of each other xx

This is my first so no idea about labour... All I know is it frigging scares the he'll outta me!! 

We would be happy boy or girl. I'm first one to have baby on my side but OH brother has too girls so mayve a boy would be nice. But girls clothes are so cute!!!

I didn't want to find out but looking at clothes there is bot much option for neutral! And as soon as it was born I'd want it to wear blue or pink hahaha!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Welcome new march mummies and congrats!

Rach hope it all goes well today, will be thinking of you. 

I don't have a preference a boy would be excellent because I already have DS, I have an inkling it's a boy anyway. 

I caved and did my cb digi that I had been saving, it came up 3+!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for the new digi!! I daren't buy another one!


----------



## Barbiebaby

No, I'm not buying any more, I've done all the tests I have left. 

What time is your appointment Rach?


----------



## Nixilix

Well I just gotta go to pathology so no actual appt. Had last one done at 11.30 Tuesday so gonna go around the same tome today. I then call tomorrow at 10 for the results. Xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

It's such a shame they can't give you results within a couple of hours, it's the all the waiting that's such a pain in the arris! 

I haven't made dr appt yet, can't remember when I went with my Son, not that they do a lot anyway, was so shocked the 1st time that they didn't test to make sure I was pregnant! 

x


----------



## razorhips

Ooooo I really always wanted a girl but now I am actually pregnant I just want it to be healthy! We are hopefully going to have 2 anyway so one of each would be perfect! My OH keeps joking and saying it's twins - l:yipee:


----------



## Barbiebaby

I think my husband would have a heart attack if it was twins! Twins the first time around wouldve been perfect but a toddler and twins......?!! Oh my gosh!


----------



## Nixilix

I know! Can't believe I have to wait a whole 24 hrs!!!


----------



## JaniceT

Someone just taught me how to use this part of the forum :) Could you please put me up for due date 9th March 2011 please? Many thanks!


----------



## L82

Congrats and welcome JaniceT x


----------



## natty1985

Rach fingers crossed :::) will they not let you call this afternoon being as you went so early xx


----------



## Boothh

hope everything goes well nixilix and labour is not as bad as some people would have you believe! i actually really enjoyed it, it is painful but its a bareable feeling cus you know whats gunna happen at the end, best thing is to be calm cus adrenaline counteracts labour hormones and makes it longer and more difficult! xxx


----------



## Boothh

im getting pissed off with faint lines now, this mornings frer was the 8th test iv done, and its still faint! not mega faint as you can see it straightaway but compared to the control line it is! 
8 tests arnt wrong are they?

AF was due on tuesday so surely they should be getting darker now! (they are getting darker just slowly) i want a dark line!! 
and i dont dare to do a digi incase it says im not pregnant!! x


----------



## Tanikit

Rach so you don't even have the results of the first test yet? Good luck for today (not sure what time zone you are on) Hoping tomorrow will give you some peace of mind.

Carly yay for 3+ weeks! I think my DH is also scared of me having twins since I am one myself - I'd be quite happy, but scared, but quite happy, but really one is such a blessing!

I'm exhausted - despite being so tired I am not sleeping well (mainly cause DD keeps getting in the bed and then DH is wide awake and wants to chat) so I'm off to nap now before I go to fetch DD from school.

Congrats Janice and welcome!


----------



## Legally Erin

Hi all

I am hoping to be a March Mummy too. My estimated due date is March 5th 2011.

Bit of an intro - I got my BFP when I was a few days late for AF. Shocked to say the least as I'm single and the father is my best friend and Australian, I'm a 22 year old trainee lawyer, and I was on BC with no mistakes in taking it. Tough decision but I've decided to keep the baby couldn't bear it any other way - this must have happened for a reason.

Now I'm attached I'm terrified of losing the baby. Just trying to chill a bit and let nature take its course.

Erin xxx


----------



## Boothh

hi erin! your situation sounds like mine with my son, me and OH wernt together and i was on BC when i got pregnant, things have worked out for us now we live together, are getting married next year and expecting #2, xx


----------



## Legally Erin

That's fab Booth - we've a long way to go yet and who knows maybe my friendship with father with develop into something more.


----------



## Tanikit

Erin congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to the March Mummies - I'm sure it is all for a good reason.


----------



## Boothh

my OH was not happy at first but after first scan he really came round and now i couldnt ask for a better partner or daddy to my son, hopefully things will work out for you x


----------



## DueMarch11

Hi All,

Can I join? Got my BFP on Monday, EDD 8th March


----------



## JaniceT

Thank you ladies for your warm welcome :)

Boothh, don't worry! It's possible to have a false negative but almost impossible to have a false positive...and 8 tests! You're sooooo pregnant. When are you going in for blood tests?

When I pee'd on a stick yesterday, it was a rather faint line on one of those cheapy dip sticks and was cautious until I got back the blood tests this morning with high readings.

Don't stress, it's no good :)


----------



## JaniceT

I'm craving for fried fish everyday since 8DPO. Is this even normal? Doc said pregnant women would normally start hating fish and seafood due to the smell. Confused.


----------



## Boothh

janice - thanks i have blood tests tomorrow, my doctor told me im not pregnant and hcg is from my mmc in april.. i tested last month before AF though and got stark white negatives, so this would be a new pregnancy wouldnt it! im scared!! 

and also the only thing iv fancied to eat recently is tuna sandwiches! so its not just you lmao! 

one thing thats funny though is that i ALWAYS drink pepsi max i get through about 5 bottles of it a week, but all of a sudden it tastes soo weird to me! it makes me shudder if i drink it just tastes really funny!! iv had to go buy different types of pop cus i suddenly can not stand it!! x

and welcome duemarch11 !! my EDD is 8th march too xx


----------



## JaniceT

Boothh.... ooooh you might just be extremely pregnant by turning away Pepsi Max. The body has a natural way of rejecting anything that's not good for the baby, including caffeinated drinks. Best stay away from most pop (although you can have up to several cans per day) until you get your test results :)

My doc is ok with caffeine intake of up to equivalent 3 cups of coffee per day however I've switched to decaf and cut off pop and chocolate.

All the best to you!

(just had more fish to eat LOL)


----------



## Boothh

with my son my craving was full fat coke, drank tonnes of it 
funnily though not fancied a cuppa tea either which is normally the other thing i drink!

i do have a horrible taste in my mouth though and it gets even worse when i eat or drink anything tastes like i have a 2p stuck in my drink horrible metallic taste like licking a spoon lmao x


----------



## Aunty E

OMG. I think I might have morning sickness. I don't DO morning sickness :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

Aunty E said:


> OMG. I think I might have morning sickness. I don't DO morning sickness :dohh:

:hugs: like sicky? or actually throwing up! i feel abit sicky but not enough to throw up like :/ dont fancy eating anything really lost my appetite! xx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats DueMarch11 and welcome to the thread.

Coffee started tasing horrible to me at 9dpo so I haven't had any since then I don't think. I've switched to rooibos tea but am still drinking Pepsi Max and Coke Zero - trying to cut down, but water is so boring and there aren't terribly many more options for a diabetic.

I haven't had any MS yet - are you sick Auntel E or just nauseous? Last time I started with nausea at 5 weeks so keep expecting it, but I'd rather it stayed away thanks.

My DD asked: Are you tired Mom? I said yes, will you let me sleep and she said: No, you have to play with me! So I guess we will be playing.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hi Erin, Janice and Duemarch and congrats! 

x


----------



## Aunty E

Nausea but I'm deffo not going to be sick. Just queasy and burping and I haven't got pain in my tummy, but a feeling like an ice cube is in there or something. 

I lost my appetite last time, but would have these occasional moments of utter ravenous hunger where I would demolish food in a scary way! I'm at the appetite loss point right now, I think I hit scary hunger at about ten weeks last time.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Tanikit - bless your DD asking if you were tired! I'm shattered but luckily my DS is just about to have a nap so I'll be taking full advantage! 

x


----------



## MrsH1980

Hi, can I join you?:flower:

Got my BFP on Tuesday (and another on Weds) :happydance:

DH and I have been trying for #1 since October last year, was starting to give up hope.

Been to the Doc's this morning; took my blood pressure and pulse, weighed me and filled out a load of forms - no blood test or anything though? He put me at 5 weeks on the dot with an expected due date of 3 March 2011. He also booked me in the see the midwife on 21 July @ 8 weeks and that I'll be contacted for my dating scans/bloods/tests etc around 11 weeks (around 12th August).

I have to admit I am absolutely crapping myself at the moment - don't get me wrong, I am really excited but also very frightened and overwhelmed. 

The only real 'symptoms' I have are very very sore BBs and Im maybe a bit more tired than normal. Should I keep testing every week until I see the midwife? 

Hope your all OK xxx


----------



## Boothh

just took another test, a first response one test test (less sensitive than frer) it came up positive but fainter than the frer line i got this morning, would that be because its a less sensitive test? worried now!


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome MrsH and congrats!

I have stopped testing now, but I did have a blood test at 16dpo so maybe that is why. Test as much as you like, but its more for your own peace of mind. Glad you get in and see someone so soon.

Becky the third test I took was the faintest of teh lot but I think a lot of it has to do with how concentrated your urine was - as that one was taken when I already knew my hcg levels were high. I have very little confidence in the darkening of the lines - its too variable.


----------



## Boothh

im so paranoid its just because of mmc, with my son i just took 2 tests on the same day then that was it just assumed im pregnant and i was but now just cant relax about it going to get some digis tonight x


----------



## blessedmomma

hi new ladies and congrats!:wave:

booth im sure everything will be fine, that many tests your surely preggers!:happydance:

good luck ladies, so cool to know we are all gonna have babies around the same time. 

i have no idea what im having, not even gonna act like i have intuition this time, have had 4 and been wrong every time. maybe i should just think opposite of what i think it is. :dohh:

praying for you all!


----------



## laural11

Congratulations and welcome new march mummies.

Good luck Rach with the blood work

I think I have a UTI i guess these are pretty common in pregnancy? So I need to avoid suagrs and refined foods. Normally that would be fine, but right now nothing appeals to me but sugary food!!! Actually not much of anything appeals to me, too queasy. bleh


----------



## Boothh

i have a uti too, its clearing up with antibiotics x


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls!!!!! Had my second blood test but wont find out results til the morning Boooo!!! They didnt give me my first numbers?? 

Couldnt resist doing another digi although i was so scared cause monday got 1-2.... really prayed for 2-3 but i got 3+ yay!!!! its now my new avatar.... I hope this is a good sign!!!


----------



## Boothh

congrats hun im gunna get a digi tonight x

hope your results come in good tomorrow im so nervous for mine now x


----------



## Nixilix

im praying they do... i hope yours are good tooo xxxxxxxxxxxx fingers crossed for us :)


----------



## Boothh

im holding off having a ticker etc til i get the results next week, just cant let myself be excited til then! then im going to book an early scan! 

im sure yours will be fine with a 3+ im scared mine wont even be positive!! x


----------



## Nixilix

Well at the moment im pregnant despite what happens in the future so I just HAD to get the ticker :)

We will both be fine! How far are you? Im defo booking an early scan (i wasnt expecting to go so early at 4+4 ;))


----------



## Boothh

im 4+2 today AF was due tuesday, i keep thinking im coming on and running to the loo but i just have loads of cm (tmi) its ridiculous im getting through quite a few pairs of underwear a day :/ gunna have to get some pantyliners i think, the neighbours are gunna think i keep weeing meself amount of knickers on my line lmao! 

my sense of smell is got really strong the last 2 days, i had this with ds, when i walk upstairs i can smell pee in the toilet room its horrible making me wretch i only cleaned it on tuesday and we arnt dirty but i can just smell it really bad, iv just poured nearly a full bottle of bleach down it!
and just painted my nails and thought i was gunna pass out how strong i could smell the nail varnish!! x


----------



## readynwilling

Morning Ladies!! You guys are like 5hrs ahead of me so its only 9:30am here now

Good Luck with the results! I've got fingers and toes crossed for you!!

Welcome JanceT, LegallyErin, DueMarch11 & MrsH1980 :wave: CONGRATS :happydance: I will go update the first post now!

No morning sickness here. Just tired and sore boobs. And my weight is fluctuating like CRAZY im up 3 lbs this week - impossible cause i've been eating good... so i figure its bloat. I wore a cute dress to work today with an empire waist.... I look 6 months preggo in it lol.. i hope no one says anything cause i hate lying :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I just found this thread. I got my BFP on Sunday and EDD is March 4. Could you please add me? I've had two mcs and I'm hoping this will be the one I get to keep! I feel like the more pregnant women I'm associated with, the better off I'll be. I look forward to this journey with all of you!

Congrats to everyone!

xoxo


----------



## Nixilix

good morning!! I went up 5lbs in a day then back down.!!!!!!!
Ive had a bit or waves of nausea but no sickness.

but my gosh my boobs are sooo sore and heavy! And im always tired!!! And i have sooo omuch CM!!!

Bronwyn - so cute "no you cant sleep" hahaha!!!! 

Im working from home today and really want to sleep :)


----------



## Nixilix

Hey heart tree - i think i was with you on the TTCAL thread. Congrats hun!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boothh

hey heart tree think iv seen you on PAL part of forum :) welcome xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Nix and Boothh, I've definitely seen you both. Nice to see some ladies who have had losses, get pregnant again! It's so exciting and scary. Nix, I'm 4+6 today too!

I'm so happy to be here, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Nixilix

This thread is really growing!


----------



## Nixilix

yay heart tree - due date buddy!!


----------



## heart tree

Just like our bellies will be growing soon!!


----------



## Boothh

i know what you mean, i hope we get to see this thread through to the end! x


----------



## Nixilix

My belly is already growing...... but that might be wind :) hehe


----------



## Boothh

i already look 3months pregnant with bloat! i havnt lost all my baby weight from DS though well 13lbs of baby weight i have from him still!! 
i got all my maternity clothes out before but i wore them soo much that i cant bear to put them on again!! ill need winter stuff anyway though cus i was pregnant through spring summer last time cus he was born in august so my stuff wont really do for november december jan feb etc lol x


----------



## Nixilix

I refuse to buy a winter coat that i wont be able to wear again (providing all goes to plan)!


----------



## Boothh

my winter coat is a size too big for me now, but the front of it is pretty baggy so it should zip up til probably around christmas,
we will just have to wear big jumpers and scarves over our bumps if we cant zip up our coats lmao! xx


----------



## Boothh

one of those types of coats were you wrap around and belt it might be good, cus you wouldnt look bad in it if you wernt pregnant either x


----------



## Nixilix

Thats true!!

Well I cannot wait to be at 5 wks tomorrow!!!! Im really thirsty today.


----------



## blessedmomma

lol ladies! welcome heart tree:wave: and congrats!:happydance:

all the joys of pregnancy. this is my favorite time, til baby get!s here. no symptoms yet, had morning sickness entire last preg, hope that doesnt happen again.

lol i feel ya on the pee smell. i about gagged last night in the bathroom before my shower!:friends:

so much fun to get to go thru this all together!:hugs:

:baby:YAY MARCH BABIES:baby:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Heart Tree :happydance: Welcome to our home!! lol


----------



## heart tree

Nixilix said:


> My belly is already growing...... but that might be wind :) hehe

:rofl: ha ha!

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I want this to be home for the next 9 months! Yeah, I think I'll refrain from buying a coat quite yet. I can't wait to be 5 weeks tomorrow too! Every day is a milestone!


----------



## Boothh

how far were you when you mc last time heart tree if you dont mind me asking?

i went for scan at 8+3 but baby had stopped growing at 6+5, i want to have a scan about 7weeks for reassurance, xx


----------



## JaniceT

It's summer all year long where I live but I'm heading for two weeks to Australia for Spring. Am a little concerned as I have only 2 winter jackets which would be too hot for Spring and nothing else. Would most likely be about 4 months at that time. Any suggestions? Or do I need to buy a thick cardigan?


----------



## Nixilix

im not from that side of the world so cant help.. im sure one of the other girls can!!

I need to start stalking journals... come on girls, get writing!


----------



## JaniceT

LOL Nixilix.... ok will try to start on my journal. Actually, I was looking for some sort of download-able baby diary/journal but couldn't find any that looked nice (for free). Have you seen any around?


----------



## Nixilix

no i didnt even think of that. i just been writing in on a post in the journal section! Im gonna have a look now though.

Oh and girls i got what to expect when your expecing and i like it. I got it from ebay for £1.00!!


----------



## readynwilling

Rach - gotta love a 1 dollar (or pound.... sorry lol) book! I feel like im growing too but its defo bloat!


----------



## Nixilix

I think i could be a midwife now ive read that!!! I probably should just read a bit a t a time. Any question... come to me hahahahahha


----------



## Boothh

im going to start my journal next week when its confirmed im actually pregnant lol! i have quite a few pregnancy books but i hae read and re read them so many times think im going to get some new ones :)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rough-Guide-Pregnancy-Birth/dp/1858287650

i highly recomend this book though its brilliant, it was has little thing at begining of every week showing you how big your baby is on a tape measure i loved it its worth it!


i thought austrailia was always hot :rofl: lmao, is it cold? im so uneducated! x


----------



## heart tree

Boothh said:


> how far were you when you mc last time heart tree if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> i went for scan at 8+3 but baby had stopped growing at 6+5, i want to have a scan about 7weeks for reassurance, xx

I don't mind you asking at all. My last pregnancy, I had complications from the very beginning. I made it until 6 weeks, but even at 5 weeks I was told there was something very wrong. They thought it was a molar pregnancy, but luckily it wasn't. I never had time to have any joy with that pregnancy. The one before that, I made it to 10+5. The baby was growing fine, I had a heartbeat. But I also had a blood clot that knocked the baby out of place and I lost it. I'm getting a scan at 6+4 this time, July 13. I think I'm going to throw up from nervousness when I go. I'm bringing DH with me for support. 

Do you have your scan booked yet? I highly recommend doing it for peace of mind. 

Nix, I know what you mean about feeling like you could be a midwife! I feel like I know so much more than I should about getting pregnant, hormone levels, etc! I could be a doctor! Now I want to be an expert in staying pregnant and having a baby!!

Janice, (that's my mom's name!) where do you live that it is summer all year round. I'm jealous!


----------



## heart tree

Oops, just saw your info Janice. I would love to have summer all year!


----------



## Nixilix

oooohhh scan on 6+4!! So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks. Are you getting an early scan? Anyone else getting an early scan? I need a scan buddy LOL! I'm so nervous about it!


----------



## Nixilix

I will be!!! I might even get it done that day too cause i have midwife in the morning so sould be great to do it in the afternoon!


----------



## jeeplover2

readynwilling said:


> ive just got my :bfp: today , EDD - 4.3.2010 :cloud9:
> Are there any other March Mummies about ?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> E.T.A - Since there is no March mummy group i thought we could use here as our little get together chat thread, just post ur name and ur edd and i will add u to the list xxxxx

My due date is also March 4th! Which happens to be my birthday!!!

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8f87e.aspx


----------



## natty1985

Hey guys how are you all today ?? how are your symptoms coming along? i feel really blah just gone really sick for the past few hours :( going to have a baked potato and cheese and beans for tea nom nom nom then a nice warm bath and bed early xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

hey to all the new march mummies :)

I booked a scan yesterday for the 24th July I'll be 7+5. Keeping everything crossed that we find a little heart beating away!!

I'm not too bad with the bloat in the mornings but come 3pm I swear I go up a dress size.

How are everyones symptoms/cravings doing?

I'm trying hard to be more positive today after my major meltdown/freakout. IF something is wrong then it is. Nothing I can possibly do about it so I just need to chill out and wait until my scan to find out. (If I tell myself this enough maybe I will believe it hehe)

Hope you're all feeling fantabulous!! *hugs*

ETA: OO Natty we posted the same questions at the same time :)


----------



## heart tree

Nix, let's get our scans together! 

Jeep, you're the same EDD as me! What a lovely birthday present that will be.

Natty, I'm jealous of your symptoms. I don't have any yet. (I know I'll regret that statement later!)


----------



## natty1985

haha shrimpy i feel the same IF something should happen it is beyond our control we just need to do everything in our power to ensure we tried our best so to speak.... 

i cant say as i have many symptoms still get the odd niggle in my abdomen, my boobs are super sore and heavy in the morning but after a while they go away and its just my nipples that are well ahem ... very sensitive. Although i have just gone really sick and thats really the first time ive had the sickness feeling . however i could sleep on a washing line xxx


----------



## natty1985

heart tree you will really regret that in a few weeks when your head is permanently in the toilet lol i dont think i started any symptoms with Finley until i was about 6 weeks. and the sickness today is the first i have had its nice but you always doubt it dont you maybe its something i ate etc. Does make me feel better that we are all in the same boat symptom wise.. i was weeing alot but then dr found i had a UTI :( xxx


----------



## heart tree

Shrimpy said:


> hey to all the new march mummies :)
> 
> I booked a scan yesterday for the 24th July I'll be 7+5. Keeping everything crossed that we find a little heart beating away!!
> 
> I'm trying hard to be more positive today after my major meltdown/freakout. *IF something is wrong then it is. Nothing I can possibly do about it so I just need to chill out and wait until my scan to find out.* (If I tell myself this enough maybe I will believe it hehe)
> 
> Hope you're all feeling fantabulous!! *hugs*

Shrimpy, I was just telling myself the same thing today. That needs to be our mantra. This is basically out of our hands at this point. We've done all we can do. There is nothing more to do except stay relaxed, be healthy and stay positive! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes on the 24th!!


----------



## natty1985

hey girls i think i have all my very earl can pics from my little boy was thinking i may post them later so you can all see how our little sticky beans are looking xxx


----------



## heart tree

natty1985 said:


> heart tree you will really regret that in a few weeks when your head is permanently in the toilet lol i dont think i started any symptoms with Finley until i was about 6 weeks. and the sickness today is the first i have had its nice but you always doubt it dont you maybe its something i ate etc. Does make me feel better that we are all in the same boat symptom wise.. i was weeing alot but then dr found i had a UTI :( xxx

My last 2 pregnancies I had sore boobs right away and didn't start feeling sick until 6 weeks. It was awful! I'm going to eat my words about wanting symptoms when I start feeling like that again. (Well, probably won't eat them as I'll feel too sick!)

Isn't it lovely when we think we have a symptom and it is really a UTI or a yeast infection?? LOL! I ate some fried food last night that made me feel sick. I thought, "finally, a sypmtom!" But now, nothing. Oh well!


----------



## natty1985

haha yeh i know how that feels i had a cheeseburger from Mcdonalds the other day and i couldnt eat it as it smelt horrible but now i feel i could probably manage about 20 lol xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

post them!!!!!

Ive god an annoying noise in my ear like a butterly or something purring. apparently its quite normal in early pregnancy. Could be just blood vessels. Its weird!

I agree, we have done all we can. we cannot change the future so lets be positive. im off out now!! talk later girlies!!!!


----------



## natty1985

i shall dig them out before he goes to bed as they are in his little baby box and we can drool over them lol... Rach have a nice night speak later.xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Can I join in EDD 10/3/11

Congrats to everyone else and big hugs to those with angles


----------



## jeeplover2

heart tree said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> heart tree you will really regret that in a few weeks when your head is permanently in the toilet lol i dont think i started any symptoms with Finley until i was about 6 weeks. and the sickness today is the first i have had its nice but you always doubt it dont you maybe its something i ate etc. Does make me feel better that we are all in the same boat symptom wise.. i was weeing alot but then dr found i had a UTI :( xxx
> 
> My last 2 pregnancies I had sore boobs right away and didn't start feeling sick until 6 weeks. It was awful! I'm going to eat my words about wanting symptoms when I start feeling like that again. (Well, probably won't eat them as I'll feel too sick!)
> 
> Isn't it lovely when we think we have a symptom and it is really a UTI or a yeast infection?? LOL! I ate some fried food last night that made me feel sick. I thought, "finally, a sypmtom!" But now, nothing. Oh well!Click to expand...

Actually I thought I had a bladder infection, but I didn't. I got a :bfp: a couple of days after the lab work came back negative. 


https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8f87e.aspx


----------



## heart tree

Natty, post them babe!! Would love to see them!

Nix, I'm calling you Rach from now on. That is a strange symptom. I want it! Have a good night (so strange for me to say as it is only 9:45 in the morning here in California!)

MumtoJ, congrats! I just joined today too, but will say welcome even though I'm new here too!


----------



## heart tree

jeeplover2 said:


> Actually I thought I had a bladder infection, but I didn't. I got a :bfp: a couple of days after the lab work came back negative.

Wow! That's quite a way to find out your pregnant! So much better than a bladder infection!


----------



## natty1985

heart tree will do :) just about to tackle the ironing whilst little one is having his tea hes got fish in breadcrumbs chips and mushy peas he is only 3 bless him he loves fish . xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies... i am cautiously joining this thread as my story is a bit odd to say the least! lol.
I had masses of symptoms 2wks ago but then went on to have a BFN on the 19th june and af to arrive bang on time on the 20th june... she was heavy and lasted 4-5 days like normal. 4 days later i noticed pink when i wiped and 2 days ago i poas just to "reassure" myself and got a strong BFP straight away! shocked was not the word! lol.
I convinced myself it was either tubal or mc and had bloods done 2 days ago which were 371.3 and then today they have risen perfectly and are 682 so confirmed as probs a uterine pregnancy!!  I am overjoyed but nervous as hell intill my scan on wed. So as yet i dnt knw my edd but i assume it will be early March so hence the reason i am "cautiously" joining all u ladies 

I am scared but joyful all at once here! Wishing us all a very happy and healthy 9mths xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Wecome Jeeplover2, mumtoJ and Africa Queen! Congrats :happydance:

Africa Queen - sounds very very positive hun :hugs: do you want to give me an EDD and i'll add you to the front page or if you want to wait a bit PM me with your info when you get it (and i have my fx you will) and i'll add it to the first post :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

readynwilling said:


> Wecome Jeeplover2, mumtoJ and Africa Queen! Congrats :happydance:
> 
> Africa Queen - sounds very very positive hun :hugs: do you want to give me an EDD and i'll add you to the front page or if you want to wait a bit PM me with your info when you get it (and i have my fx you will) and i'll add it to the first post :happydance:

I am thinking my edd will be some point in the first wk of March so u could put me down for the 1st march and then when i knw more i can update u if thats ok
Thank u xxx


----------



## readynwilling

africaqueen said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Wecome Jeeplover2, mumtoJ and Africa Queen! Congrats :happydance:
> 
> Africa Queen - sounds very very positive hun :hugs: do you want to give me an EDD and i'll add you to the front page or if you want to wait a bit PM me with your info when you get it (and i have my fx you will) and i'll add it to the first post :happydance:
> 
> I am thinking my edd will be some point in the first wk of March so u could put me down for the 1st march and then when i knw more i can update u if thats ok
> Thank u xxxClick to expand...

No problem!!


----------



## Shrimpy

I don't want to steal Natty's thunder by any means but I have a fair few scans from my last pregnancy (suspected ectopic) so if anyone would like to see them I'd be happy to post. I have 6wks, 7wks, 9+5, 12+1 and 20wks.

xx


----------



## heart tree

Yay, AfricaQueen is in the first trimester forum!!

Ready, thanks so much for starting this thread. It gives me a lot of hope!

xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Shrimpy said:


> I don't want to steal Natty's thunder by any means but I have a fair few scans from my last pregnancy (suspected ectopic) so if anyone would like to see them I'd be happy to post. I have 6wks, 7wks, 9+5, 12+1 and 20wks.
> 
> xx

In my eyes, any scans are lovely.


----------



## Shrimpy

just didn't want anyone to think I was being a post hog :blush:

6weeks
https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af90/VonzoWonzo/6weeks.jpg

7weeks
https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af90/VonzoWonzo/7weeks.jpg

9+5
https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af90/VonzoWonzo/95.jpg

12+1
https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af90/VonzoWonzo/121.jpg

20
https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af90/VonzoWonzo/20weeks.jpg

20 - legs
https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af90/VonzoWonzo/20wkslegs.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, those are making me cry (and I'm at work!) They are BEAUTIFUL!!! Thank you so much Shrimpy!

Natty, can't wait to see yours too honey.


----------



## africaqueen

Heart tree- i was gonna wait till wed, and then allowed myself to believe i am actually pregnant and so here i am  delighted to be here!!

Shrimpy- awww ur scan pics are amazing! cnt wait to see our bean on that screen, god willing xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Shirmp - scans :cloud9: I LOVE the last one with the feet (and if they are not feet then i am out of the scan reading business lol)


----------



## readynwilling

heart tree said:


> Yay, AfricaQueen is in the first trimester forum!!
> 
> Ready, thanks so much for starting this thread. It gives me a lot of hope!
> 
> xoxo

Thanks Hun. I didn't actually start the thread PinkSnowball did. But very sadly she lost her bean. :cry: I just took over the first post so that no one got missed. Im glad regardless it gives you hope.


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome to all the new people - only been gone a few hours and there are 3 new people already so this thread is moving fast now!

Also waiting for symptoms to start properly - I am eating far more healthily now and my sugar levels have dropped a lot - into the hypoglycaemic level so having to keep a close watch now. Everything still smells really strongly - especially at work. Hate to think how I'll cope there when the nausea starts.


----------



## Boothh

shrimpy those little legs just made me burst into tears!! soo sweet, im pretty traumatised about scans after last time, im requesting to go to a different hospital for my early scan as i thought i was badly handled throughout my mmc, 

welcome to all the new people!!

well still have a weird taste in my mouth, felt abit sicky walking round sainsburys before, and cramps havnt been half as bad as a few days ago but still had a few today, i dont feel like im about to come on though now, though still scared every time i go to the loo, my sense of smell has gone up alot, and im knackered all the time, plus lots of cm, oh and a uti! haha, didnt think i had many symptoms but when i listed them there seems more than i thought!!

still got no appetite at all, dont fancy anything!! x


----------



## laural11

Shrimpy lovely pics thanks for sharing


----------



## heart tree

Boothh said:


> shrimpy those little legs just made me burst into tears!! soo sweet, im pretty traumatised about scans after last time, im requesting to go to a different hospital for my early scan as i thought i was badly handled throughout my mmc,
> 
> welcome to all the new people!!
> 
> well still have a weird taste in my mouth, felt abit sicky walking round sainsburys before, and cramps havnt been half as bad as a few days ago but still had a few today, i dont feel like im about to come on though now, though still scared every time i go to the loo, my sense of smell has gone up alot, and im knackered all the time, plus lots of cm, oh and a uti! haha, didnt think i had many symptoms but when i listed them there seems more than i thought!!
> 
> still got no appetite at all, dont fancy anything!! x

:rofl: Boothh, you have TONS of symptoms!!! I love it!

I get the cm in the afternoon and am convinced it is blood. I hate that feeling but am pleased when it is just an abundance of cm!


----------



## Boothh

yeah but my boobs dont really hurt, and they did with my other pregnancys so im still worried! x


----------



## heart tree

I'm the same hon. No boob pain and I did with my other 2 pregnancies. But in my case, neither of those went on to be full term. My acupuncturist said every pregnancy is different so not to worry. It is still so early.


----------



## Boothh

they dont hurt but i am 'aware' of them i dunno, i can sort of feel them generally and do get like the odd throb but last time god even getting dressed hurt! x


----------



## pinkycat

Ladies can i join you please?
I got my BFP on sunday after loads of BFN;s. Im not really sure when AF was due cos i have very irregular cycles but I *think* my EDD is 8 march. 
congratulations to you all on your BFP's 
chrissie xx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats and welcome Pinkycat :happydance:


----------



## natty1985

shrimpy that one of the legs is brilliant i cant believe how clear they are!!!!well ive lost my 6 and 7 week one so i shall take photos of the others which are 8 weeks 9 weeks 10, 12, 20, 32,35 i shall post later how exciting i love the 6 week one especially as we are all so close to that one xxx


----------



## heart tree

I know, those legs are AMAZING! The 6 week one is also very encouraging. I can't wait!


----------



## heart tree

pinkycat said:


> Ladies can i join you please?
> I got my BFP on sunday after loads of BFN;s. Im not really sure when AF was due cos i have very irregular cycles but I *think* my EDD is 8 march.
> congratulations to you all on your BFP's
> chrissie xx

Congrats Chrissie! We got our BFP's on the same day!! Welcome, welcome!


----------



## pinkycat

Thank you :flower:
Have any of you done the Cb digital tests with conception indicator? I'm getting a bit stressed as I got pregnant 1-2 weeks on sunday night but I did another this morning with my 2nd morning urine and it was still preg 1-2, I was really expecting it to have gone to 2-3 by now although Im trying (and failing) not to stress out over it.


----------



## africaqueen

I cnt wait till my 1st scan on wed! pray we get to see some sign of bubs in my womb this time around  omg this wk is gonna drag! xxx


----------



## heart tree

I know what you mean AQ. My scan is not until July 13. The day before my wedding anniversary. I'll be a wreck until then. We'll get to the next milestone soon enough. My advice is to enjoy each day as a pregnant woman. We know today we are pregnant and we should be allowed to revel in it. Today, we should be allowed to feel every ounce of hope for the future. Today is today and things are ok. Just focus on each day as it comes and try to stay positive. I'm going to try to follow my own advice, though it will be hard LOL! 

Say it with me...I got my BFP and I am PREGNANT!!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

welcome new bfps and spesh africa queen - was following your story on the other thread, yay! xx


----------



## Boothh

woo lots of people for 8th march so far :) welcome pinkycat!
i havnt done a digi yet but bought some for tomorrow morning!! scared it will be negative!! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome newbies!:hugs:

cant wait to compare symptoms with you all and grow our sprouts together!:hug:


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> I know what you mean AQ. My scan is not until July 13. The day before my wedding anniversary. I'll be a wreck until then. We'll get to the next milestone soon enough. My advice is to enjoy each day as a pregnant woman. We know today we are pregnant and we should be allowed to revel in it. Today, we should be allowed to feel every ounce of hope for the future. Today is today and things are ok. Just focus on each day as it comes and try to stay positive. I'm going to try to follow my own advice, though it will be hard LOL!
> 
> Say it with me...I got my BFP and I am PREGNANT!!!

U are sooo Right Heart tree!!! None of us know what tomorrow brings at such a early stage, but we are all pregnant right now and we should be happy with each day:winkwink: Afterall without hope, what do we have? ooooh im actually getting a lil excited over here!! hehe xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Boothh

i just dont dare to be excited yet, after the weekend and i get my bloods and its been a week since bfp ill start to relax slightly even more after first scan x


----------



## MumtoJ

I know what you mean - I don't really believe it yet - saying that whilst I'm soooo happy to be pregnant I was so ill with my first I am also dreading it. If I could press a button and make the next 9 months disappear I would.


----------



## natty1985

pinkycat..... i had a bloody nightmare with CD digis, i did mine last friday 1-2 came up i did another monday and thought it will still say 1-2 but it said 2-3 then i did another tue monring to check the 2-3 and it said 1-2 aghhhhh...... so i did another a few hours later still 1-2 by this time i was so upset ..... anyway calmed down bought some more and in the afternoon i did another one and held it in my wee a bit longer and it came up 2-3 i did do alot of research on the net and on the clearblue website it does state that basically its very easy for them to come up with a 1-2 or a 3+ bu it cant differentiate between the 1-2 and the 2-3 xxxx


----------



## Boothh

my mum just had a go at me on the phone for buying digis, she said why am i wasting money when im having a blood test tomorrow, and 'if it happens it happens' tests wont change the outcome, 

she does not get it!! 

how can i relax after mmc only 2 months ago, do i not have a right to be scared?!!


----------



## heart tree

Yes Boothh, you do have a right to be scared. Any of us who have had a loss are scared. There is no way around it. Your loss was so incredibly recent as well. Barely enough time to grieve and you are pregnant again. I've found that if you haven't experienced what we have, it is very hard to understand how we feel. I totally support your decision to buy a digi if it makes you feel better. Do what you need to do. Good luck with the bloods tomorrow.


----------



## pinkycat

natty1985 said:


> pinkycat..... i had a bloody nightmare with CD digis, i did mine last friday 1-2 came up i did another monday and thought it will still say 1-2 but it said 2-3 then i did another tue monring to check the 2-3 and it said 1-2 aghhhhh...... so i did another a few hours later still 1-2 by this time i was so upset ..... anyway calmed down bought some more and in the afternoon i did another one and held it in my wee a bit longer and it came up 2-3 i did do alot of research on the net and on the clearblue website it does state that basically its very easy for them to come up with a 1-2 or a 3+ bu it cant differentiate between the 1-2 and the 2-3 xxxx

I txt my friend this afternoon who is just about to qualify as a midwife and she just rang me.She said to ignore the 1-2 2-3 thing as it's not reliable, she gets lots of pregnant women upset by it apparently so I think we can stop worrying (yeah right :winkwink:) xx


----------



## Boothh

thats what i dont iunderstand cus my mum had a mc herself, she isnt a worrying type of person though she had my youngest sister after her mc and didnt tell anybody about it til she was 20weeks cus she was scared but cant understand why id want reassurance! x


----------



## natty1985

Yeh i think the same lol all you ladies who have suffered losses i really hope that this is the month 4 u . We had a chemical preg in february , we only really found out a day or so before it happened so now time to get used to the idea at all so it was sort of very quick, fingers crossed we reach the home stretch with no complications xxxx


----------



## pinkycat

Bothh- I think you should do a digi, if it gives you reassurance then it's worth it and im sure it will be positive :hugs:
AQ :happydance: I had my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Boothh

im doing it in the morning with fmu done 2 today already haha x


----------



## natty1985

i did notice that it was more accurate when i did it around lunchtime when i used FMU it was always a bit naff xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Me too, i keep saying i wont but i know i will :haha: xx


----------



## readynwilling

I did them every day the first week i got my :bfp: then it started to sink in and i don't feel the need to do them everyday. I've almost gone a whole week without doing one. Early pregnancy is very scary and we all need to do what we need to do to relax a little.


----------



## heart tree

If they sold them in the US, I'd be doing them too! I agree, we all need to do what we need to do to relax a little. Boothh, I don't know why your mother would say what she said given she experienced a loss too. The only thing I can think is that she is so scared for you that she doesn't want to get too excited yet. I've been experiencing that with people recently and I don't find it particularly helpful. That's why we have each other to talk about it with!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh booth hun you can feel however you need to and do what ya gotta do to get thru it all. i had two mc around 7-8 wks before i had my babies, that was in 1997 and i still get nervous around that time with each pg. first one i bled for a week real bad second time was a mmc. had no idea anything was wrong til scan. its heartbreaking:cry:

got pg with my oldest dd and didnt let myself celebrate til 10 weeks! hang in there sweetheart and dont put too much emphasis on what people say.... easier said than done when its your mom and you need her support i know! we r all here for ya too though:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh, blessedmomma, I know you were writing to Boothh, but it helps me too! I've had 2 losses and haven't had a baby yet. I hope my luck turns around like yours did!


----------



## africaqueen

Heart tree- we are in this together all the way, no matter what ;-)
I just feel lucky to have u ladies and although sad we have endured losses and this heartache of being childless etc, that we knw what eachother are going through an can support eachother. I am going to buy a pregnancy magazine tomorrow and start being hopeful and seeing light at the end of the tunnel ;-)

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah it turned around... and around... and around...and around...:winkwink:

and my dh talked me into another!:kiss:

cant complain i love em all, each their own lil person.


----------



## readynwilling

I know its early and all.... but any of you given thought to how much "natural parenting" you want to do??? 

I want to breastfeed/express until 1 year :flower:

I can't wait to be a babywearing momma! I see ladies with their over stuffed strollers (prams :haha:) in the grocery store and lugging around a basket and i think "if she was wearing baby she could be pushing a regular cart!!" :thumbup:

and i want to use cloth diapers (nappy's for my british friends lol). Im looking at the pocket ones :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Ready, I'm so not there yet! I'm so looking forward to the day when I can feed my baby from my breast! I used to be a nanny for a newborn and I LOVED wearing her when we took walks, so I know I'll want to do that too! Cloth diapers are preferable for me too. I also would like to make my own baby food with organic veggies. I don't think I'm mentally ready to get ahead of myself too much though. I'm still trying to envision having a bump!


----------



## blessedmomma

love my baby sling and my 6 month old jaxon loves it too. i wish i would have had it with the other 3 too! makes everything so much easier and he sleeps so well in it. im very thankful to whoever invented it


----------



## Tanikit

Readynwilling I breastfed my first til 26 months of age and would love to do the same with the next one but will wait and see what happens - every baby is an individual and it may not work out how I plan.

As for sling wearing - my DD would NOT let me - she wanted to be carried in my arms and no other way helped. She also refused a pacifier for which I was quite grateful. So I guess its wait and see what this little's ones personality will be.

I'm up at 04:30 thanks to severe hypoglycaemia - woke up sweaty and ice cold and as usual very stressed about it, but I think I have sorted it out ok now - I know temp rises are bad for babies, but what about temp drops like that? (Never mind the low sugar levels - that is another story) I know this will happen a good many more times, but had forgotten how scary it is.


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome to all the new people and congrats!


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies, just found out I'm pregnant yesterday! So I'm joining the March ladies thread. I am so overjoyed to be on this side of the forum!

My estimated due date is March 18, 2011


----------



## Nixilix

The edd are get later and later! Congrats to the new mummies!

Morning bronwyn! I woke up at 5.30 I don't start work til 8.30!

So glad Africaqueen came in!! Hello!! Xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Rach you get your results today - good luck, hoping they will be fantastic!

Sent DD off to school (usually I keep her home Fridays, but I am so tired I need a bit of a break)

Welcome MiBebe and congrats! Did you get an early BFP?


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks hun! I'm hoping lots too! Have a nice day of rest today!! At least it's the weekend! Then only problem is I have 3 brats over then next 3 wkends then my sisters wedding! I hope ms stays away! Gotta think of my excuses quick for no drinkies!!


----------



## Tanikit

I am not drinking ummm, cause I am having lent very late this year.... or I am feeling sorry for my liver.... ummm, I had a nightmare that the cops pulled me over and I had high blood alcohol so have taken that as a sign not to drink - oh they will know you are pregnant if you use any of my excuses!


----------



## Nixilix

I know! Esp the fact I've given up smoking too... Hmmm!!


----------



## Tanikit

Maybe just tell them you are doing an experiment to see if you can quit for a day (or a week or whatever you decide to tell them - its not the truth anyway, so it doesn't matter) - tell them you have a big bet on it and if you succeed then you win big (you win a baby so thats at least true) They don't have to know how long you have already stopped for.

When do you get your results today?


----------



## Nixilix

10am so in 2 hrs and 46 mins!!


----------



## Tanikit

Not too long then - will be thinking of you.

MS is definitely on its way - I could barely swallow all those pills I need in the morning today and have been feeling rather sick since then. Can at least still eat though else I'd be in trouble with the sugar levels.


----------



## Shrimpy

Keeping everything crossed for you Rach, can't wait to hear your results :) Oh as for the no drinking, just say you have a urine infection and that you're on antibiotics. :thumbup:

I loved my baby sling with my youngest. It was a life saver, she was such a whiny, clingy baby and I loved being able to get on with things hands free :) We used real nappies with her too but her wee must be like battery acid because she kept getting blisters on her girly bum :( Changed her every hour and a half - 2 hours but it made no difference :( Not sure if we'll try again this time? I didn't manage to bf either of my babies and I am so upset about that. I tried and tried to get help but all of the midwives were too busy. I even asked to be readmitted to a midwife led unit for a few days so I could get into the swing of things but they had no space. I am determined not to give up this time!!! I will moan and whine and whinge until I get the help I need. I'm gonna be loved :haha:

I broke and did my last digi today, still says 2-3weeks. I was hoping for 3+ but I am only 4+4 so I'm being greedy :)

What are everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## Boothh

right i dont know what is going on at all, 9positive tests, 
did another this morning though still faintish, positive,
did a digi,

BFN.

i am gutted just dont understand what i going on, i feel like a faker being in here now :cry:
i have bloods at 10.10am so i will know either way for sure soon :(


----------



## Shrimpy

the digi's aren't as sensitive so maybe you're just using them a bit early? What dpo are you? Don't give up just yet. Those digi's can be tricky blighters :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

im between i thought i was 17dpo but could be 15dpo at the least from what i thought, but i was thinking before i stayed at my friends and got ewcm (only way i notice) most of that night and dtd the morning after when i got home..sooo could at the LEAST (this seems unlikely) be 12/13dpo ffs i just dont know what to think
i was doing sensitive tests and they were getting darker did a less sensitive one and that had a line but fainter than the sensitive tests of the same day, 
i just dont know whats going on, id be cd39 now if im not pregnant and just waiting for AF, just soo fucked off with it all and what makes it better is i cant even smoke cus i COULD be pregnant! :dohh: 
its just scaring me cus if im not pregnant but have hcg in my body.. might that mean i have something wrong?


----------



## kns

hi my partner and i are exoecting our 1st baby either 2nd or 3rd March, Doctor said 2nd March and midwife said 3rd March but wont know for sure until the dating scan.
i have no idea what all these DPO, BFP and EDD what the hell do all these mean??
she has already had 2 miscarriages and fingers crossed this will go full term.
every twinge and spot of blood sends us into a panic but trying not to let each other know how petrified we are.
can't believe so many pregnant women in one place!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Rach- Ooh not long now till ur results are in!! Good luck hun! sure they will be fab x

Boothh- I am sorry hun. Just wait and see what happens. I hope your blood test is more promising than the test ((hugs))

Well ladies, i had a huge wave of sickness when i woke up this morning, but had a cuppa and it went within 10 mins  My nose is also mega stuffy today and i feel so hot all the time. Im off out to buy a pregnancy magazine now. I want to savour every moment of being pregnant, just incase the scan is not what we prayed for... silly i knw.

Hope we are all doing ok xxx


----------



## Nixilix

OMG ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My first bloods were 440 and yesterday they were..... Wait for it...... 1072!!!!!

That's a 143% increase!!! The nurse is very happy. Not ad much as I am though!!!!!!

Got scan in 2 wks. 16th at 0930!!


----------



## Aunty E

Boothh :hug: I hope the doctor has some good news for you. If you weren't doing OPKs or temping, you may well have ovulated later than you thought. I'm not sure whether I was CD14/15 or CD16 and I was using OPKs, so if you were only going on CM you can't be certain at all. I often have fertile CM around times I'm deffo not ovulating. And I had a negative digi just before my positive.


----------



## pinkycat

Nix thats fantastic news. :happydance:
Bothh I think them digi's are really tempremental (sp) All them BFP's cant be wrong :hugs:

Im stressing out over them again, got up at 4am feeling:sick:
so did the digi with fmu and preg 1-2 still :wacko: I think i will wait till sunday to do another xx

can someone tell me how you put the march mummies badge in my siggie please?


----------



## JaniceT

Boothh, hang in there. You're always one of us gals and loved here. You may have gotten the dates a bit messed up, don't worry. Also if it's any consolation, I took a pee test at 14DPO on cheapies and the +ve came out very faded (even though I was around 225 beta blood, clinically very pregnant). Don't worry too much.


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all - I've already lost the taste for coffee and am now on Lemon & Ginger tea to try and settle my stomache.

Hows everyone else this morning.

Fx for everyone having test.

Waiting for 11 am so I can phone the dr and make a MW app.


----------



## Boothh

just had bloods done and was told results will be 5days!!!!!!!!!
then said well ring on tuesday might be here then :(


----------



## Tanikit

Yay Rach - that is fantastic! 

Becky that is a long time to wait! 

Still battling with my sugars - they are 1.6mmol now which is crazily low so I'm off to eat yet more chocolate. (Normal is 4-8) So glad I am not at work this weekend! At least those tests I can do myself and get the results immediately.

Janice when is your scan - aren't you scared for multiples?


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls!

5 days is a long time. Fingers crossed for you xxx

I thought that bronwyn bout multiples for Janice!


----------



## natty1985

pinkycat how many dpo are you


----------



## le_annek

Hi got my bfp 0n 28.06 and baby is due on March 7th can you add it for me please :) xxx


----------



## pinkycat

natty1985 said:


> pinkycat how many dpo are you

Im not 100% sure but either 15 0r 17 going by CM, first got BFN on digi but faint BFP on tesco test on sunday then BFP on digi on sunday night after holding wee for hours.


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Le-annek and welcome!


----------



## kns

Natty
we are from north Staffs and due 2nd March, are you due around same date and same location?
regards
stacey


----------



## Aunty E

Five days? FIVE DAYS? Oh FFS. Sorry you've got to wait for so long Boothh :( All those BFPs can't be wrong, maybe the digi is taking its own sweet time.


----------



## Boothh

Just an FR use from day of missed period test and got a line (faint though) gunna go get some more superdrug ones and use other digi on Monday x


----------



## Tanikit

So many positives Becky - maybe your urine was just dilute on the digi - its really crazy they make you wait so long for results!

I feel like I have been run over by a truck - these hypoglycaemic episodes are knocking me very hard at the moment and I cannot function properly - I am shaky, sore and very very tired and ice cold and of course worried about what little one is doing in there with too little sugar. It also means that the sleep I am getting is not worth anything cause its more comatose stupor rather than sleep. Phoned the endo but they are not terribly sympathetic and its such a balancing game that they are guessing as much as I am. I need to cry for a bit - maybe that will help.


----------



## Nixilix

Awww pls don't cry x 

I don't know how you cope with diabeties. Its such a hard thing to control. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## natty1985

Rach,, your news is fantastic !!!!!! i bet you are over the bloody moon arent you thats such a nice increase xxxx

Pinkycat i didnt get my 2-3 until monday night which made me 16dpo so dont worry and even then the following morning it went back to 1-2 for 2 tests then eventually back up to 2-3 where i am hovering at the min so dont worry its a known fact clearblue are rubbish at picking up 2-3 it says so on their website!!

Stacey ,, hiya yeh im from staffs im from stoke due roughly 5.3.11 although i deliver early so probs be feb :0 how you doing xx


----------



## tigs

I got a BFP yesterday - and am due on March 15th ...

I'm looking for a bump budy


----------



## natty1985

Welcome Tigs :)))

Congrats on your BFP xx


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Tigs and congrats on your pregnancy!

This thread is really taking off now. Got a call from the sister at the endo clinic and she was more sympthetic and caring - I know it'll be a battle, just need some support so caring people are always better. Sugars up again now so feeling a little better.


----------



## africaqueen

Rach- Fab news hun! hope the next 2wks go fast for u! its all a waiting game isnt it?

Boothh- aww i hope u get some answers soon hun. I have heard that chemical pregnancy has similar patterns but just wait and see what happens. Fingers well and truly x'd for u hun x None of this early pregnancy lark is much fun is it? :-(

Tigs- welcome hun and congrats on the bfp 

I have sick on and off since i woke up, but seems to settle when i eat something.
I didnt sleep very well last night with the heat and worry so will probs have a nap soon.

xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Morning!!!

FX for you today Rach!! Bronwyn thats a good idea about why your not drinking... i could tell people i bet my DH $100 i could make it the whole night without drinking... makes us sound like alcoholics though :rofl: better say the whole week.


----------



## Boothh

i thought chemicals were when you got a bfp but got AF at right time?


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, that is what a chemical is, but I am not sure up to how far after AF cause if AF is only a few days late then they also classify it as a chemical. Also not sure anymore when the embryo becomes a foetus.


----------



## africaqueen

I found this online.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/positive-negative-pregnancy-test.html.html

Maybe that will give a few answers... a chemical is basically a very early mc and can bleeding may come after a negative test as the levels have dropped enough by then according to a site i looked at. I truly hope its not that Boothh, but it may be a possibility. Lots of sticky vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## heart tree

Good morning from sunny California where Im so much further behind in time zones than you are! So much has happened!

MiBebe, congrats on the BFP and WELCOME!

Rach, those numbers are brilliant! So pleased for you! We both made it to 5 weeks today!

Boothh, I cant begin to think whats going on luv. I agree with the other ladies. Your pee might have been diluted, your levels havent risen enough yet, you might have Ovd later than you thought. I cant believe you have to wait 5 days for the results! If it helps, I know exactly when I Ov because I temp and do OPKs. I got a BFN at 13dpo. Even at 16dpo I still had a very very faint line on an IC. Im sending all my sticky bean energy your way. xoxo

kns, Congrats to you and your partner! Ive also had two losses and am hoping this will be my baby to keep. I understand the fears you both have. If you want to catch up on all the lingo, you can do so here

DPO = days past ovulation
BFP = Big Fat Positive (pregnancy test)
EDD = estimated due date

Africaqueen, you sound like a proper pregnant woman with all your sickness and such! Im so very pleased for you! I agree, savor every pregnant moment you have!

Pinky and all the others using the CB digis, they dont even sell them here in the US. The reason is because they arent very reliable. I wouldnt worry too much about how many weeks it tells you you are. 

Tanikit, I hope you feel better. I cant imagine what you must be going through. 

Le-annek, Congrats and welcome!!!

Tigs, Congrats and welcome!!!

AFM, I have a bit of sore boobs and some pulling in my uterus. Not many other symptoms. Just trying to enjoy this ride as much as I can and not stress about my first scan. Im going to find a yoga class this weekend. Made it to 5 weeks! Every week is a milestone!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Rach congrats, that's brilliant news!! x 

Welcome to all the new march mummies. x 

Boothh I'm sure it was just a dodgy digi and everything will be fine, 5 days is a long time to wait. x

Tanikit, sorry your feeling so poorly Hun. x 

Sorry I can't remember everyone, have terrible memory, think babybrain has kicked in extra early!! 

x


----------



## jeeplover2

Hey everyone! We've had a lot of people join since I last posted. Congrats to everyone who got a :bfp:! There are lots of great stories on here. So far I'm enjoying being pregnant. No morning sickness so far!! YAY!

I do have a question. Is anyone else having mild AF-like cramps everyday? Sometimes I feel like AF is about to start. Sometimes I have gas cramps too, but I can tell the difference. It's starting to worry me a little, & my doctor's appointment isn't until Tuesday. I hate waiting. :( I want to see my baby now! :haha:


https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8f87e.aspx


----------



## heart tree

Yay for baby brain Barbie!!! Oooh, that's fun to say!


----------



## heart tree

jeep, we're both at 5 weeks today, congrats!! I have mild AF like cramps on and off. They are normal in early pregnancy. Your uterus is stretching and the lining is getting thicker. As long as they aren't sharp, stabbing pains, and as long as there isn't any bleeding, you don't have to worry. That being said, it is always good to err on the side of caution and talk to a doctor. Try not to worry too much until then. xoxo


----------



## Boothh

I think I'm just going to believe it was a dodgy digi cus I got a positive the next time I peed with a test that has the same sensitivity? This stress
is making it worse, sorry for constantly dampening the mood ladies xx


----------



## jeeplover2

Heart - Thanks! That makes me feel a bit better. I just get a little paranoid when I start cramping. Sometimes it feels just like AF. No sharp pains yet though, but I never got sharp pains with AF. I'm gonna do my best to relax & enjoy this. :)

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8f87e.aspx


----------



## heart tree

Is this your first pregnancy? For my first, I was also paranoid about those cramps. I talked to my doctor and she assured me they were normal. Sadly I didn't carry the baby full term, but not because of those cramps. In fact, the baby was growing quite nicely. Don't worry about it. Try to enjoy this ride as much as possible. Think of those cramps as your uterus building a fortress to protect your bean!


----------



## jeeplover2

Yes, this is my first pregnancy. I'm so excited, but nervous at the same time.

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8f87e.aspx


----------



## heart tree

It is a time of mixed emotions, that's for sure! All you can do now is enjoy every moment of it. Take good care of yourself. Eat healthy foods. Take walks. Enjoy fresh air. Do things that make you happy. That's the best you can do for yourself and your baby.


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: Welcome Le_anneK and Tigs!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## MiBebe

Tanikit said:


> Rach you get your results today - good luck, hoping they will be fantastic!
> 
> Sent DD off to school (usually I keep her home Fridays, but I am so tired I need a bit of a break)
> 
> *Welcome MiBebe and congrats! Did you get an early BFP?*

Thank you Tanikit! Yes I got a very early BFP. AF isn't due until July 9th and I was somehow able to get a positive pregnancy test. I am going to take a second test next week. :baby: Then I will call my doctor and set up an appointment.


----------



## readynwilling

Mibebe - you are waiting A WHOLE WEEK :rofl: i did like 9 of them in my first week. I got an early :bfp: to. AF was due approx June 26 (had very irregualar cycles) and i got my bfp on June 20th.

My longest cycle was 41 days so that would put AF due at July 5th at the latest - Im 100% sure shes not comming but still it feels weird to have known about a pregnancy for almost 2 whole weeks when i could've still been waiting for the :witch:


----------



## Tanikit

Becky yay for the next positive - must have been a dodgy one scaring you like that!

MiBebe are you really going to wait a week? I would also do them every day or at least every second day!

Jeeplover2 I also had a lot of cramps in my first pregnancy - none so far this time round though. I think a lot of it is ligaments stretching and your uterus stretching as the baby grows and since you are not used to that it is more noticeable than second time around. I know I had really painful cramps at 11 weeks and even then everything was fine - DD is nearly 3 now!

Well my sugars have been much better this afternoon thank heavens - couldn't have taken 3 hypos in one day! I'm having to eat every couple of hours at the moment to keep them stable and also lower the insulin dose - hoping I'll get into things soon and find the balance I need.


----------



## blessedmomma

hiya new marchies! congrats:happydance: welcome home!

behind in the time zone so a lot to catch up on. hoping and praying for you all:winkwink: 
heart tree you said everything i wanted to say to everyone!:friends: thanx hun

did quantitative hcg today and will do them once a week, cant wait for results, thank heavens i dont have to wait 5 days though!


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck for your results blessedmomma - when will you get the first lot?


----------



## heart tree

blessed, what time zone are you in? Pacific time zone for me!

Good luck with the tests! Hope you get your results back soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

im on central time. im in wichita, kansas. its 10 here now. i think results will be back tues since mon is holiday. then will have tests every wed and get results thurs.

i need to research what it means and how much it should increase so i know what to look for


----------



## fitzy79

Hi all...am so excited to be joining this thread!! Got my BFP on 28th June with EDD being 6th March:happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Fitzy and welcome!


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Tanikit! Did you just copy and paste link for March Mummies pic into the edit signature in user CP. I tried that but picture wouldn't come up...all I got was the link repeated in words:wacko::shrug: Am not very computer literate at the best of times!!:winkwink:


----------



## MumtoJ

fitzy79 said:


> Thanks Tanikit! Did you just copy and paste link for March Mummies pic into the edit signature in user CP. I tried that but picture wouldn't come up...all I got was the link repeated in words:wacko::shrug: Am not very computer literate at the best of times!!:winkwink:

If you go to the first page with all the dates on - theres the code there but you need to remember to put the ] at the end


----------



## fitzy79

I'm in business now...thanks for that MumtoJ!


----------



## MiBebe

Tanikit said:


> MiBebe are you really going to wait a week? I would also do them every day or at least every second day!
> .




readynwilling said:


> Mibebe - you are waiting A WHOLE WEEK :rofl: i did like 9 of them in my first week. I got an early :bfp: to. AF was due approx June 26 (had very irregualar cycles) and i got my bfp on June 20th.
> 
> My longest cycle was 41 days so that would put AF due at July 5th at the latest - Im 100% sure shes not comming but still it feels weird to have known about a pregnancy for almost 2 whole weeks when i could've still been waiting for the :witch:

I am going to get dressed and buy a few tests. I did buy a second test that same day. The electronic test, which mind you I took in the afternoon without drinking water all day, came out negative. Then I took another test in the morning and it came out negative, but I still wasn't drinking water all day (infact all I drank that day was Sprite.. I know I know). So I guess a part of me is scared to get one more negative. I'm holding on to my positive! I bought some water and I'm drinking water all day, will not do #1 before going to bed :wacko: and tomorrow morning I will take another test.


----------



## africaqueen

Boothh- If u have had a positive after the neg digi, i would not be worrying hun! it is obviously a dud test ;-)

Blessed- good luck with your results. Im sure they will be fine.

Heart tree- i am loving the way i felt sick today! hope its a good sign as i had no sickness with my ectopic.

Fitzy- welcome to the thread and congrats!

I am exhausted today. I napped for over a hr on the couch before! lol.

Hope everyone is feeling fine and managing to cope with the wait for bloods/scans etc

xxx


----------



## heart tree

Congrats fitzy and welcome! 

Blessed, my DH is from Kansas City, Missouri. Why are you getting so many bloods taken?


----------



## natty1985

Afternoon ladies or in heart trees case i think it may be morning? forgot who asked about the cramps now but im getting them everyday too sometimes they feel like af and sometimes they feel like gas its not nice but all thats going on in there im not suprised tbh!!

Im in a bit of a pickle i bought some more digis i know before anyone says i think i need to remortgage lol!!! so got my first 2-3 monday night and then tue morn took 2 and got 1-2 made me paranoid did one in the afternoon and got 2-3 so was settled again. I have been getting 2-3 so far even this morning soooo this afternoon OH bought me 4 tests naturally they had to be done didnt they ? lol first one came up 3+ fantastic :) second and third came up 2-3 all done with the same wee in the same cup tmi .....

I ripped the tests apart after looking on cb website and the 3+ test line is darker than the 2-3 why the hell would they be different from the same wee?? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Natty- i would not read too much into the digi's as they are known to be dodgy with the conception indicator. They dnt even sell them in the states!
They seem to struggle with the diff of 2-3 and 3+ the most, so i really would not worry and i would save my money for buying baby stuff in the near future, not those things ;-)

xxx


----------



## L82

Hi Natty1985, i dont trust the digi's they never seem to say the same thing!!! i took my first asda cheapy test and go a faint line (12DPO) then took another 2 days later and got a very slightky darker line. Took a Digi the following day and got 3+ (15DPO) then a few days later i took my last Digi (19DPO) and got 2-3!!!!! in the end i too cracked it open and all the lines were the same dark shade, i redone my final asda cheapy today (just to put my mind at rest) and the line came out straightaway as dark as the control.

Therefore i wouldn't trust the digi's "prediction" too much and as long as you have nice dark lines its all good x


----------



## Nixilix

Everyoe needs to put the digis down!


----------



## natty1985

lol rach i should have stuck with first one id have known no diff lol


----------



## LoolaBear

i might end up being a march mummy! i had an early scan today and pip meassured 3.4mm which works out at roughly 5 weeks 3/4 days and if thats the case then my due date will be the 1st march instead of 22nd feb! got to wait until my 12 week scan to be certain so i will be dropping in here every now and then to see how everyone is.
oh and after an early scan today they cant rule out identical twins for me! pip was seen, pips heartbeat, pips yolk sac and then just above pips 'head' just to the left there was another white blob inside the gestational sac which could possibly have been another yolk sac with another pip hiding behind pip with heart beat. i will be happy with one but really liking the idea of two again.
always thought i would have more girls than boys and since finding out i was pregnant again ive only had two baby dreams and both involved identical twin girls! the latest one was last night and i was dressing them in matching pretty little purple and green dresses with matching hats ready to leave hospital but they only looked about 24 weeks gestation but were living thriving babies lol. 
how is everyone and i hope you dont mind me popping my head in every now and then as im not officially a march mummy until i know at my 12 week scan in 6 weeks. xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome!!! Omg I just opened the cupboard to make some sausage rolls and I swear THE WORLDS BIGGEST SPIDER was frigging sat there staring at me. I've never been so shocked in my whole life!!


----------



## africaqueen

Nixilix said:


> Everyoe needs to put the digis down!

Here Here!:thumbup: we are pregnant, thats all we need to knw for now:happydance:

Loola- welcome hun! i dnt knw my proper edd yet either so we are in similar situations! i figured i would be more likely due in march than feb tho, based on my hcg levels xxx


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: Hi Loolabear. Sounds very exciting - cant wait to hear about your scan in 6 weeks!!!!!


----------



## natty1985

its just so bad you can get two diff results from the same wee!!!


----------



## pinkycat

When i did my digi at 4am this morning :blush: it came up pregnant straight away but flashed 1-2 3+ and 2-3 before staying at 1-2 so I think they do what they like. My line on my tesco test was really dark with the same wee:shrug:

My midwife friend did say she gets lots of women ringing upset cos the digi says 3+ one day then 1-2 the next.


----------



## readynwilling

ok all this talk of bad digi's - i've decided im NOT doing the one on sunday! No way am i paying $15 to MAYBE get a 3+. The other 2 did what i expected them to do, thats enough for me.

17 days till dr's appt :grr: just want it to be here NOW!


----------



## Tanikit

Readynwilling I also want my appointment (and scan) to be here now - 12 days to go.

We don't get digis here and its probably a good thing - need to save money. 

Also been exhausted today, so hopefully will get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## natty1985

its a pile of shit thats what it is lol im trying to think positive really as it did after all come up with 3+ so im thinking hormones may just be nearly there anyway im leaving it now no more xxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

I had my Dr's appt on Thursday and it was rubbish! Complete waste of time. She's put me 1 week ahead of where I am because she's basing my dates on a 28 day cycle. I specifically told her I have a 35 day cycle and told her when I had my + OPK's but she wasn't interested and insisted I was a week further on than I am:growlmad: I'm hoping when I see my midwife for my booking in appt she'll be a bit nicer and actually listen to me.

I'm so jealous of everyone who has their scans in the next week or 2. Mine is 3 weeks tomorrow and it seems forever away :cry: I'm still terrified somethings up so I would love to get some reassurance.

Anyone else feeling rough in the evenings? I'm fine first thing and during the day but come 6pm I start feeling sick and turn into a pyscho hose beast!! :grr: Luckily for my little bratfinks they go to bed at 6.30 so they don't feel my wrath. Hubby on the other hand ... :blush: :haha:

These digi tests seem to be the bain of our existance at the moment, I think we should boycott them we could be the WACK's (literally :winkwink:) Women Against Clearblue Kits :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

heart tree said:


> Congrats fitzy and welcome!
> 
> Blessed, my DH is from Kansas City, Missouri. Why are you getting so many bloods taken?

kansas city is fun :thumbup:

i had some spotting pretty early on. it could have been implantation spotting but want to make sure. they are not too concerned with it cuz i had a leep procedure done in feb and it can make the cervix really friable and soft. it bleeds really easy and is really sensitive. shouldnt effect pg but its good to make sure everything is ok. 

will also have early scans but thats cuz of my 2 mc. even though they were over ten yrs ago my ob is really good. she will do whatever to put my mind at ease.


----------



## readynwilling

Shrimpy said:


> I had my Dr's appt on Thursday and it was rubbish! Complete waste of time. She's put me 1 week ahead of where I am because she's basing my dates on a 28 day cycle. I specifically told her I have a 35 day cycle and told her when I had my + OPK's but she wasn't interested and insisted I was a week further on than I am:growlmad: I'm hoping when I see my midwife for my booking in appt she'll be a bit nicer and actually listen to me.
> 
> I'm so jealous of everyone who has their scans in the next week or 2. Mine is 3 weeks tomorrow and it seems forever away :cry: I'm still terrified somethings up so I would love to get some reassurance.
> 
> Anyone else feeling rough in the evenings? I'm fine first thing and during the day but come 6pm I start feeling sick and turn into a pyscho hose beast!! :grr: Luckily for my little bratfinks they go to bed at 6.30 so they don't feel my wrath. Hubby on the other hand ... :blush: :haha:
> 
> These digi tests seem to be the bain of our existance at the moment, I think we should boycott them we could be the WACK's (literally :winkwink:) Women Against Clearblue Kits :thumbup:

WACK's :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol ladies! i would be so addicted if they had them here in the states:wohoo:

i already have my oh going crazy gettin me my fix of regular tests!


----------



## MiBebe

Went to Fresh City and got myself a veggie wrap. It's delish and healthy. By the time I finished I was sick and nauseous. I notice that I get MS in the afternoon. I was like this with my youngest daughter.


----------



## fitzy79

Totally agree about the digis...think the conception indicator does more harm than good..the word *Pregnant* is all that matters at the end of the day eh?!:winkwink:

I've been totally off my food last few days and then get hungry in the late evening but only for specific things and I find it hard to pinpoint just what those specific things are!!:dohh: My trips to the supermarket this week have consisted of me wandering aimlessly up and down aisles trying to find something that appeals to my tastebuds:haha:

I have my early scan on 29th July so ages away yet. I'll be 8+4 then. Could have gone in earlier but want to be sure that will def see heartbeat so decided to wait extra cupl of weeks!


----------



## Beckster30

Hi, My name's Becky, I'm 30 and found out yesterday we're expecting our fourth baby. 

Came as a complete shock as we though our family was complete but 6 positive tests including a pregnant digi today showing 3+ it's slowly beginning to sink in! My EDD is 5th March. Really looking forward to getting to know you all!!


----------



## blessedmomma

hoping everything goes well fitzy!
welcome beckers! im working on #5 so im with ya
:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Shrimpy, I ovulate late also. My first pregnancy was CD28, second one CD22 and this one CD26. I have charted temps and done OPK's for years so I really know exactly when I ovulate. They didn't listen to me either and based me on a 28 day cycle. It was so frustrating. So this time I lied and told them I had my last AF 14 days before my Ov date so they will date me properly. I figured there is no way they'll find out and even if they did, what are they going to do, arrest me? I find it very annoying that given how much we know about women's cycles they still base dating on a 28 day cycle with ovulation on CD14.


----------



## natty1985

Hey Becky welcome we have the same due date :))


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Becky! Welcome and congrats!! We have the same date too!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Becky, welcome and congrats!

Heart tree- I dnt blame u for telling a lil white lie! I will have to do the same if i want to be scanned before wed. I am so terrified that i will have to be scanned monday latest. I am not coping very well and all im doing is worrying that the baby might be in my tube again... i have heard some women say their hcg levels doubled within 48 hrs with their ectopics so i am not feeling very reassured today :-( Pray im not one of the 13% that doubles during ectopic and that i have a lil miracle in my womb. I am praying so hard xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Aww sweetie we can't worry about it anymore. The nurses wanted to see at least 60% and they saw way more! Yes there Will always be an exception to every rule but the exception isn't us. We have wonderful little mini me's growing in out tummy not tubes. 

Do we ever stop knicker checking haha! I can't control myself! In always having a peek!!

My mum is so good. She came round with a congratulations mum to be card, a magazine (which I had already) and some cocoa butter stretch mark cream! She is so excited! She is trying to decide if she wants to be nana or granny (my granny is granny and she's still alive but in northern Ireland, where we come from but don't live, that's what everyone calls their nan)

She's also offered to buy the pram and the mil wants to buy a Moses basket but my oh brother has kept theirs that she bought them so I'd rather have that and she can treat us to something else!!

I'm so glad my BFP waiting to make me a march mummy, I think it knew that I'd meet all the bestest people in the march thread :)

Also i am so glad in early march as I'd be so annoyed seeing everyone I've shared the experience with give birth and I was last!! Although I've jinxed that now and am going to be two weeks overdue!'n


----------



## Tanikit

Thats sweet of your Mom Rach - so glad you can share excitement with her. Mine's worried this time more than excited cause she's worried about the low sugars and my toddler I must look after. Nonetheless I know she's also excited.

Africaqueen doubling levels are great - I know you are anxious and will be probably til the end of the pregnancy, but try to give yourself a bit of time to revel in it and enjoy it - at least til your scan. Yay for good levels. And like you I pray everyday that my little one is on there and will be healthy and that I'll be holding my baby in another 8 months time or less.

Hi Becky and congrats! I'd love to have a big family like that.

Heart tree like you I am also considering lying about last AF - I have short cycles and then they say I am further than I am and when the little one looks too small for that stage then they get worried - silly them! I mean really if we know when we ovulated just add two weeks to that rather.


----------



## Nixilix

Bronwyn I'm so glad you have the factual ticker on as I've got the humour one so we can both have a read of each others. It's weird that it flicks over each day early morning!!


----------



## Nixilix

Hope your sugar levels behave today :)


----------



## Tanikit

Yeah I also like reading your humourous one - can't have a third ticker on there, would take up too much space! Mine seems to flick over a bit later in the morning (else I am waking up too early - yeah definitely that lol)

We are off to the urban market today with DD if I can get DH out of bed. What does everyone have planned for the weekend (besides peeing on more sticks that is)


----------



## Nixilix

I AM waking up to early but it still is early morning when it changes :)

Im going to lunch in a pub garden with my friends today. Nominated driver suprise suprise! there are a few weddings we all have invites to, some are not too close so im nominated driver for those too!!
And of course wimbledon is on this weekend. I might also take a drive over to toys r us :) just to have a nosey!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Good morning all - my nose is soo stuffy this morning driving me potty. 

My tastebuds have already gone to pot - everything tastes wrong.

Everyone sounds quite perky this morning and for those of you waiting on tests / scans sending you lots of PMA.

Have a good day all


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning ladies.

Rach- i kwn the numbers look good, but i cnt stop thinking the worst :-(
I would not be thinking this way, if i had not had a full 5 day bleed previous to bfp. It was so heavy like af always is, that i dnt knw how a tiny lil beanie can survive it... i am going to call the EPAU today and tell them im going outta of my mind and ask can they scan me today, cos if my numbers are increasing as they should be, my levels would be around 1200 today and they said they can usually see at least a sac after 1000... i pray they will see me. If not i will see how much it is to go private for a early scan.

Last night i had bad heartburn and today too! seem to have a ton of saliva aswell if that makes sense? lol

Sorry for being so negative girls. I am just scared out of my wits xxx


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies, I'm removing myself from the March Mummies. 
I had a positive pregnancy test on Wednesday, took my 50,000 IU prescription of Vitamin D, then after that haven't had a positive test since. I think I may have accidentally hurt my fetus somehow when I did this, maybe a vitamin overdose. I am devastated and will go see my doctor next week. Take care.


----------



## Natalie Flynn

Hiii Got my bfp a few days ago may I join you all? edd to my calcs is 16th march :) x


----------



## africaqueen

MiBebe said:


> Hello ladies, I'm removing myself from the March Mummies.
> I had a positive pregnancy test on Wednesday, took my 50,000 IU prescription of Vitamin D, then after that haven't had a positive test since. I think I may have accidentally hurt my fetus somehow when I did this, maybe a vitamin overdose. I am devastated and will go see my doctor next week. Take care.

Was it u that got a bfp at 3wks hun?? cnt rem sorry. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Natalie Flynn said:


> Hiii Got my bfp a few days ago may I join you all? edd to my calcs is 16th march :) x

Hi and welcome hun. Hope af stays away for you xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Morning all.
AQ I think you should ring the EPU and see what they say. :hugs:
MIL had full AF for 3months with DH, she went to the docs cos she felt so sick and found she was 4 months along.

Well I have a really strange taste in my mouth and I feel sick on and off. It's 9.45 and i haven't POAS I'm so pleased with myself :haha: my addiction is getting a bit expensive xx


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin Pinky 
Well i called the EPAU and they said they are closed over the wkend so i will have to wait intill at least monday , but if i get any pain or bleeding to get myself to A&E.
So looks like its gonna be a looong wkend and even then they may not be able to fit me in on mon :-( I will do my level best tho!

well done on not poas pinky!! i did this morning but only with a IC and of course i got my lovely dark 2nd line again 

I am getting real achy pains around the side of my head this morning and it happened yesterday. Anyone else??

xxx


----------



## JaniceT

MiBebe said:


> Hello ladies, I'm removing myself from the March Mummies.
> I had a positive pregnancy test on Wednesday, took my 50,000 IU prescription of Vitamin D, then after that haven't had a positive test since. I think I may have accidentally hurt my fetus somehow when I did this, maybe a vitamin overdose. I am devastated and will go see my doctor next week. Take care.

I'm so sorry MiBebe :( HUGS to you.


----------



## MumtoJ

:hugs:MiBebe - I'm so sorry hun - let us know how you get on at the dr's.


----------



## MumtoJ

africaqueen said:


> I am getting real achy pains around the side of my head this morning and it happened yesterday. Anyone else??

Yes - Me - have had to take a couple of paracetamol the last couple of days - think its related to my nose getting all stuffy - a bit of pressure build up. Using my Haymax every 10 mins - seems to help a bit but I know its not stuffy from pollen but from being preg.

I'm also finding I'm having to snack to keep the queasy feelings at bay - which my son is loving he doesn't ususally get so many snacks between meals - trying to keep them as healthy has possible. 

Hope everyone is keeping well and sane.


----------



## natty1985

Hiya everyone how are we all today ?? my boobs bloody killed me this morning when i woke up does anyone else find tha they hurt more when you first get up? well did my last digi and got my 3+ so thats it now officially stepping away from them lol.... cant say as ive felt really sick as of yet which is good but worrying also.... i do have that horrible metalic taste in my mouth about 5 times a day...im still getting pains like where my ovaries and tubes are does anyone else have them ?? xx


----------



## Nixilix

Yip I have them niggles by my ovary :)

Been for my swim and feel great!


----------



## africaqueen

Mumto J- glad its not just me then! lol. I worry about every single ache an pain.

Natty- yes! i have been having lil pulling sensations where my tube an my uterus is and its been making me nervous as im so scared of another tubal. Glad its not just me having it!

Been trying to think of how my bean could of survived that bleed without it being ectopic and seen something about decidual bleeding. Apparantly that could cause a neg test intill later on and also cause af style bleeding as its when there is a hormonal balance and the placenta has not attached enough to the uterine wall so the wall sheds some but the baby survives. This would make sense to my situation. I am hoping it was that anyway.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i am sick of being so bloody negative when i should be enjoying the moment and hoping for the best, so i have added a ticker ;-) I might be out on my dates by 2-3 days but its pretty much right i think. 

Right, have a good day ladies. I am going to my parents for a few hrs and maybe do a bit of shopping. Just ate a blueberry yogurt and feel soooo sick again! xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for the pma! It's understandable why your worried but love the pma :)


----------



## Tanikit

So sorry MiBebe - still hoping you just had concentrated urine that first day and diulte since then. Its still early days - when is AF due? 

Yay for the ticker Africaqueen - let yourself enjoy it a bit - we are all going to worry til the end anyway.

Welcome Natalie and congrats!

I have been so sick today - no vomiting yet, but I am starving yet as soon as the food is in my stomach I want to hurl. Its very frustrating. Trying to snack a lot both to keep my sugars up and ward away the nausea. Trying to get DH to take over for a bit so I can get a nap in now - I am so tired. Had a good morning out with DD today though - she really had fun.


----------



## emzi

Hi all, please add me on i'm due March 5th woohoo!!! how did you guys get the March mummies ticker?


----------



## Tanikit

On the first post the code for the March mummies ticker is there - just add a ] to the end when you put it in your signature.

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## emzi

got it thank you!!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All!!

Welcome Natalie and Emzi! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Feel pretty good today. Sore boobs but thats it!

Hubby got home from work yesterday at 7pm and decided he needed a nap. I joined him... well nap blended into bed time.... lol got up at 10:30 to have a drink, lock the door and turn of the tv. Just got up at 8am! Thats 13hours lol. Im gonna have to look back at this in march when i've gone 13 days no sleep :rofl:


----------



## mwahxx

hey girls my net has been off!!!! how r u all?have i missed anything? i had my midwife appointment on tuesday :D my due date is 4th march!!!i have a reassurance scan not this week but next week when i'm 7-8weeks and then i have my dating scan and proper appointment on the 30th of july at 11am :D sooo exciting!!got a 2-3weeks on digi last friday and got 3+ on wed nyt :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkycat

I have got the niggley pain in my sides on and off. I remember it from my other 2 pregnancies aswell. The midwife said they were pulling pains.
I just got 2-3 on my digi (my free ones came through the post cos i bought 1 the other day and it came up error, so i rang to complain :blush:)
I WILL wait till at least wkend to do it, honestly :haha:
AQ :thumbup: for PMA 

Congrats everyone who just got their BFP 
chrissie xx


----------



## natty1985

Hi pinkcat i bet you feel alot better dont you :) im going to ring and complain about clearblue aswell as the other day i had two diff results from same wee got my 3+ again this morning but still they shouldnt be allowed to sell them i thin we should all ring and complain and maybe they would get the hint that they are rubbish !!!! My midwife hasnt even rang me yet for an appointment boo hoo x


----------



## pinkycat

Natty - yes i do feel better even though i know them things are crap, especially with you and your diff results with same wee.
I haven't heard from the midwife either, i had booking app at home with my 2yr old at 5wks xx


----------



## heart tree

Good morning everyone. I just caught up with all your threads. I know I'm going to forget some of the posts, forgive me.

Congrats to the new joiners! Yay!

AQ, I feel your fear. I'm glad you are going to try to enjoy this until your scan. I'm sorry you have to wait to get some answers. I had a lot of excess saliva in my last 2 pregnancies. It was actually very annoying because it made me sick to swallow it. I had to spit it out constantly. Very inconvenient and disgusting! 

Nix, Natty, Pinky and AQ, I've also had a strange sensation in my right ovary/tube area. I had it in my last pregnancy too, but it hurt last time. They thought it was an ectopic for a while, but then saw that it wasn't. I'm worried that I feel this again. It doesn't hurt, but I notice it. Especially when I sit down. I had a hysteroscopy after my last mc and they couldn't find anything. They never saw anything on the ultrasound either except that my right ovary is a little bigger than my left. I'm just praying that my right ovary is just a little irritated by all the new hormones and everything else is fine.

Sore boobs for me, but mild. I POAS today too! An IC and it was super dark. I also did an OPK for fun and it was more positive than I've ever had! LOL. That was my last IC so I'm done POAS. I'm glad we don't have those CB sticks here in the US. They really sound like they cause more anxiety than they are worth.

Having a little BBQ today with friends. The weather is beautiful today. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!! xoxo


----------



## natty1985

same here with my 3 yr old hun i had my 1st app at home at 5 weeks ,, i think i will call in a few weeks if i havent heard from her xx


----------



## natty1985

Heart tree mine is worse when i sit down too and sometimes its on the left and sometimes the right hmmmm... i know nothing is wrong cyst wise etc as i had a scan not long ago to check all is well how very stange but comforting that everyone has it lol

im done POAS also lol ive had enough of them im so glad they dont sell them over your way they are somewhat addictive xxx


----------



## heart tree

Natty, do you feel any other symptoms or just sore boobs and that weird sitting down feeling in the ovary area? That's all I'm feeling. I want more! LOL!


----------



## emzi

Hi all,

This is my first baby so as you can imaine the questions are flying round my head!!! Got my first midwife app on my Birthday...8th July when I will be 5+5 will she offer me a reassurance scan?

How does it work x


----------



## natty1985

no hun i dont feel much at all lol my sore boobs only really hurt in the morning to be honest ,, i do get a metal taste in my mouth now and again but is going alot now like i cant remember having it at all today and its now half 3!! i feel slightly sick now and again but i cant say as to whether its when im hungary and i would usually feel like that hmmm unsure lol what about you xxxx ive never wanted morning sickness to kick in so much in my life xx


----------



## natty1985

emzi, unfortunately she probably wont offer you one unless you have had some sort of bleeding or a previous MC usually the first scan appt is between 10-12 weeks xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome natalie and emzi!

so sorry mibebe, hope it still turns out ok :hugs:

good luck on scan mwahxx and hope you get in touch with mw pinkycat.

africaqueen- hope this puts your mind at ease a lil...
my first son i didnt know i was preggo at first cuz we werent trying and i had a full 4 day period the first month i was pregnant with him. when i missed my next period i went to dr and they gave me dates for july based on what i thought was my period. at first scan he measured way too big and they changed it to june a whole month earlier. i asked why that would be and they said it was implantation bleeding. i looked it up online and all the sites said it should be only spotting and a day or two, but it was very much more like a period to me! my dr said it just happens like that sometimes. never had it happen in any other of my pg. he measured with june dates at all his scans and was born june 21. hope this helps relax you!:friends:


----------



## heart tree

Emzi, I agree with Natty. The ladies on here who are getting early scans have all had at least one mc or some other issue. I hope your appointment goes well!

Natty, my boobs are sore throughout the day, but not to the point where they are killing me like in my last 2 pregnancies. No MS at all but that never kicks in for me until 6-7 weeks. I'm going to try to enjoy life without it! 

Ladies, I have to tell you I love this thread because it is so full of hope! Thanks everyone, you help get me through each day!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Emzi  yes unless u have had a previous loss/ ectopic etc u will not be offered a 6wk scan. They are only done when u have bad history.

Heart tree- i have the same pains and it has been making me nervous but seems to be normal. I spoke to my GP yesterday and he said its the softening of the pubic bones etc that cause the pains. Even at our early stage! i have a funny taste in my mouth too.
I still cnt stomick coffee so sticking to decaff tea 

I went out before an stocked up on fruit and milk as i want our lil beanie to be getting the best chance  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

blessedmomma said:


> welcome natalie and emzi!
> 
> so sorry mibebe, hope it still turns out ok :hugs:
> 
> good luck on scan mwahxx and hope you get in touch with mw pinkycat.
> 
> africaqueen- hope this puts your mind at ease a lil...
> my first son i didnt know i was preggo at first cuz we werent trying and i had a full 4 day period the first month i was pregnant with him. when i missed my next period i went to dr and they gave me dates for july based on what i thought was my period. at first scan he measured way too big and they changed it to june a whole month earlier. i asked why that would be and they said it was implantation bleeding. i looked it up online and all the sites said it should be only spotting and a day or two, but it was very much more like a period to me! my dr said it just happens like that sometimes. never had it happen in any other of my pg. he measured with june dates at all his scans and was born june 21. hope this helps relax you!:friends:

wow! that has sooo gave me more hope!:happydance:
It just starts getting to u when the nurses say its impossible to have a period during pregnancy! makes me think im crazy at times. probs am a bit with all this stress!:haha: That is a really inspiring story though. Thank u so much for reassuring me :hugs:

Heart tree- I dnt knw what i would do without this thread! i LOVE it and all u ladies are amazing. I pray we all go into 2nd and then 3rd tri together:hugs:

xxx


----------



## natty1985

africaqueen i bled from 5weeks to 17 weeks or 18 i cant remember and it was thick bright red blood ,, i alsom thought i had a MC at 9 weeks as i lost ALOT of blood i had paramedics out and it was so bad within seconds of going to the toilet and seeing a bit of blood on my knickers, my jeans down to my knees on the outside were covered in blood it was terrifying ,,, hospital told me that night i had had a mc i was gutted and went for a scan 2 days later to see whether i needed d&c and there was my 9 week old baba all safe and snug. Its extremely surprising just how tough our little beans are :) im very sure you will be seeing every one of these lovely ladies at 3tri and even after when you are so sleep deprived you cant speak to us all lol ...

Heart tree its a pleasure to be going along this journey with you and i wish you all the luck in the world you sound like you would make a fantastic mama :)

jesus i think i had a bit of a soppy moment there


----------



## Beckster30

Thanks for the warm welcome girls, nice to see some of us share a due date :)

As for the aching in the ovary some of you are experiencing, I've had that a lot too. I've had it in all my previous pregnancies and I'm sure I read it's the corpeus luteum, usually the side the egg was released from and it provides nutriens etc until the placenta takes over, something like that anyway!

AQ, just to try and reassure you my MIL didn't find out she was pg with my BIL until she was 4.5 months pregnant as she was getting her normal monthly AF. Went to the Dr's because she kept getting wierd spotting mid cycle and found out she was very pregnant!

Symptoms wise, I'm absolutely shattered, I walk around feeling like I've been drugged! already had one nap today and could quite easily have another now! sore boobs, especially when my little boy gives me a cuddle and jabs them with his elbow-ouch! Terrible insommnia, mega thirsty, raging hormones am having a major humour bypass at the moment! Irritable, weepy ah the joys of pregnancy ha ha!

Starting to feel quite sicky at times especially eating my yoghurt at lunch eurgh! Go my sickness bands ready tho.

Anyone else not had or made a Dr's appt yet? I don't think I'll go till around 6 or 7 weeks, don't feel it's such a hurry this time around, usually won't have booking in appt with midwife till around 10 weeks anyway.


----------



## africaqueen

Natty thank u so much for sharing that. The more i am hearing, the more encouraged i become  i am obviously still scared intill we see our healthy lil bean on that scan, but i can now envisage seeing he/she so thats gotta be a good sign 

Beckster-Thank u too for reassurance ;-) ooh we have tons of the same symptoms! i have a mega thirst, insomnia and im shattered and zombie like too. haha. the joys! im loving every moment tbh and want more symptoms! lol.
I woke up at 5.45am today wide awake! yesterday it was 3am, then 6am! and believe me i am shattered so cnt understand it. Must be increase in hormones.

xxx


----------



## natty1985

i know the feeling i feel like i could sleep on a washing line yet im awake at every hour??? im really thirsty all the time too i thought nothing of that though. Positive thoughts ay girls. AQ i can still totally understand how worried you are,, the worry never goes and even when they in that cot lying next you a whole new worry starts lol xx


----------



## heart tree

Uuughh, I had insomnia last night too! Was up at 4:30 and 5:30. Finally got up at 6:30. I had it terribly in my first pregnancy. I read that it was due to the hormones.


----------



## Boothh

hey guys just had a quick read through cus iv missed loads with not keeping up the last day or so!!, welcome all the new guys!! :)

im tryna put things to the back of my mind til i get my bloods so tryna step away from first tri for a while, OH wont let me get any more hpts though cus he said iv done enough but gunna get some tomorrow for monday mornings fmu 

hope your all good, my appetite is still lost and iv been verrry snappy! but other than that good! :) xx


----------



## heart tree

Boothh honey, I don't blame you for wanting to get more tests. I just used my last IC and I did an OPK today! I know the confusion you've been having which makes it even worse. If you do test again, you don't have to tell your hubby. I don't. He would think I was mad! 

I hope you are doing ok. Please let us know how the bloods come back. xoxo


----------



## Nixilix

Hello my favourite wonderful ladies ;)

Just been out with some girlfriends, bout some White knickers so I can spot andthibg suspicious hahaha!! Primark 2.50!!!

I'm going out with the girls tonight and I'm designated driver! I suppose I should get used to it hhaha! 

Well I'm off to have my din din, doll myself up whilst I still can get in my clothes and go party :)

Also I bought a maxi dress today and it has room to grow in :) I also said to myself this morning "I'm pregnant" wahoo!!


----------



## africaqueen

Heart tree- yes the insomnia must be that cos i can usually sleep through with no prob! lol

Boothh- i think its best u just wait for your blood result now hun. It seems that hpts vary so much that they are not reliable to go on, where a blood test is pretty acurate ;-)

Rach- I am loving our new found PMA ;-)

Well i am gonna make baked potato with fish and veggies for tea. I cnt keep snacking as i want bubs to have a balanced diet 

Just read my pregnancy magazine and cried at a pic of a newborn asleep! haha. Those hormones must really be kicking in! had heartburn on and off all day too xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Hi everyone. Like a lot of us, I am exhausted all the time and going to bed early seems to have me up by 04:00am - crazy!

Today DH and I were discussing the new baby. He has decided its a boy to which my DD said: "No, I want a girl!" So I said: "Well how about if we have one of each then?" So she puts her hands out and says: "And what will I do then? How will I get them down?" (How will I get them to sleep at night?) It made me laugh - what does she think her role is as big sister?


----------



## heart tree

Tanikit said:


> Hi everyone. Like a lot of us, I am exhausted all the time and going to bed early seems to have me up by 04:00am - crazy!
> 
> Today DH and I were discussing the new baby. He has decided its a boy to which my DD said: "No, I want a girl!" So I said: "Well how about if we have one of each then?" So she puts her hands out and says: "And what will I do then? How will I get them down?" (How will I get them to sleep at night?) It made me laugh - what does she think her role is as big sister?

Oh my god, that is hilarious! How old is your DD? That is one of the cutest things I've ever heard!


----------



## kelly brown

hi i got my BFP friday as was 4 days late for af it says 2-3 weeks on cb digital come up within seconds i am roughly due 10th march but going doctors monday to see what he says xxx congrats to you all xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL- thats so adorable. my girls were 7 and 9 when we had their first brother. they were all about changing diapers and feeding, til they saw how much work it really is. they didnt even mention it when their second brother came!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome kelly:hugs:
my due date from af is march 12 but from ovulation is the 10th. will have a better date after scan


----------



## kelly brown

snap i am going to ask for early scan as had 2 mmc xxxxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi to anyone new welcome to the "club".
Tanikit your daughter sounds fab - my son has definately worked out that something is going on he has been so naughty today. Probably not being helped by me being short tempered at the moment - so tired and such a sore head - paracetamol not touching it at all. Have tried to say that there is another baby on the way but he doesn't seem keen.

Hope everyone gets some sleep tonight - I could drop into bed right now!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Kelly and congrats 
Yeah im sure your EPAU will scan u early as u have had 2 losses.
I had a ectopic in jan so im gettin scanned on wed when il be 6wks xxx


----------



## Zoesmommy

Just found out! I'm 5 weeks preggo TODAY! I took a test last night (I am 1 week late for AF today) and the test line came up before the control line. Definitely preggo!! Due March 5th :)


----------



## natty1985

Hiya hun welcome and congrats were due the same day xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Kelly and Zoesmummy and congrats!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome zoesmummy! congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Zoesmummy and once again congrats 

Well ladies, i just went to change into my nightie cos im sooo bloody hot, and OMG talk about a explosion of veins on my breasts, tops of arms and across my chest!! was really suprised cos they seem of came from nowhere! lol. I am starting to feel proper preggo now!

Anyone else got the same??

xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Kelly and Zoesmommy :wave: Congrats :happydance:

Went to the market today and got some fruits and veggies. Gonna make portobello mushroom pizza's on the bbq later!

Also done some laundry and dishes - just about ready for that nap now lol


----------



## Boothh

meee AQ i look like a road map!! x


----------



## africaqueen

Boothh said:


> meee AQ i look like a road map!! x

:haha: me too!! even dh said my feet an legs look veiny! lmao

xxx


----------



## Boothh

i have a huge one going right across my chest and i even have them running through my nipples, just a big bright green line, looks like iv drawn on myself with felt tip! haha xx


----------



## Beckster30

Welcome Kelly and Zoesmummy and congratulations on your BFP'S!!! 

Ha ha, yes I'm very veiny too, like you my arm and across my chest dowm to my boobs lol, even the veins on my hands are really raised. It's a good sign, fingers crossed, all the extra blood being pumped around.

I really noticed how sore my boobs are tonight when I took my bra off to put my PJ'S on-OUCH!!! XX


----------



## africaqueen

my boobs arent sore but they are really veiny and my nipples are even veiny and a lot darker! i went a bit dizzy before too and i feel super shattered right now.
Gonna watch 'the long kiss goodnight' soon. One of my fave films  lying on couch and just got no energy at all. Going for a roast dinner tomorrow with my mum and dad so looking forward to that and should make my day go quicker by being out for a few hrs. Just want monday to come quicker so i can try and get a earlier scan! grrr xxx


----------



## natty1985

thats one thing i especially noticed today was a massive vein running from my chest bone through to my nipples cant believe how clear it was !! and beckster im with you on that one my boobs are esp hurting today x


----------



## fitzy79

I have few prominent veins in (.)(.)s but nothing too traumatic!! Also, they're still sore but far less tender and swollen than they were at the beginning of the week...should I be worried?? TMI here but last cupl of days I've had some yellowy CM too - anyone else have this??


----------



## Boothh

fitzy i have had so much cm that i keep having to change underwear, xx
boobs arnt sore, but keep feeling faint and/or sick,
dunno if its just me though x


----------



## MumtoJ

My veins havent popped yet but i think I'm a couple of days behind you guys.

Night all March Mummies - I'm off to bed.:sleep:


----------



## blessedmomma

Just got back from buying my first two maternity shirts!!!! :cloud9:

thought we werent having anymore so i got rid of all my maternity clothes right after my last was born. 

im gonna wear one tomorrow to church and a cookout just cuz i can, dont care if im not showing yet!:blush:

lol- my whole last pg i said im gonna enjoy this to the fullest since its probably the last time... i guess i get to say that for another 9 months :haha:

yay symptoms! i know what you ladies mean, im starting to get some symptoms, just hit today all at once. was at the zoo and smells about made me gag, have noticed aching cramps this evening, and boobs just got extremely sore. not to mention im exhausted and yet am still waking up extremely early:dohh:


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Kelly and Zoesmommy! Congrats to you both!

Wow, listen to all of those symptoms. You all sound like proper pregnant women! No veins for me, but I never seem to get those. My veins are so deep that when they go to take blood, they often can't find mine!

Waiting and waiting for more symptoms. 10 more days until my scan.


----------



## CharliesMommy

Could you add me for March 15 please. I definantly wont make it that far as Charlie was born at 32 weeks, but one can hope.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome charliesmommy and congrats 

I am sat here watching tv and i am having twingy pains low in my uterus. There are sharp twinges but not overly painful just a little worrying... anyone else have this??

xxx


----------



## mwahxx

ive been having it africaqueen!!! sum days can b quite painfull others days ther just slight twinges!!and congratulations!!!ive seen a few of ur past posts on diff threads and i dont no y but always tought awww she seems lvly i hope she get hers and look ur here :D congrats hun xxxx and wer the same amount of wks days :D xx


----------



## Nixilix

Alrite lady :) good to see your tinterweb back :) bed time now!


----------



## mwahxx

RACH!!! we have the same EDD!!!!haha thanx chick, ni nite xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah going By last af but you are 5 wks 4 days?!?! We have our scans soon that should tell us! Mines on the 19th midwife on 13th. Whoop whoop! My boobs are so sore. Still have to carry them to bed when bra is removed! 

Right I'm in bed and just about to drift off. Love love!! Msg me your mbile if you want hun xxxx


----------



## mwahxx

ino thats y i was like :S 4th march wen the midwife sed but hey ho ur rite we'll find out at the scans huni!!got reassurance on the 13th/14th of july and my proper dating scan on the 30th of july :D :D ohhh its all exciting!!haha same here my boobs r aching!!trry reaching up to the ceiling!!!!ouch they hurt more haha dnt ask y i did that but ino not to now haha.okey doke hun sweet dreams!!! xxxxx i havnt any cred at the min but al giv u my mob num nw anyway xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

mwahxx said:


> ive been having it africaqueen!!! sum days can b quite painfull others days ther just slight twinges!!and congratulations!!!ive seen a few of ur past posts on diff threads and i dont no y but always tought awww she seems lvly i hope she get hers and look ur here :D congrats hun xxxx and wer the same amount of wks days :D xx

Thank u hun 
I am not exact on my days cos of how weird the whole of my last cycle was but im thinking its roughly right. lol. Will probs find out more when i get my scan this wk:happydance:
congrats to u too!

I am tired but cnt sleep, hence the reason i am on here at 1am! lol xxx


----------



## mwahxx

awww thanx hun :) yerrr u will i'm going to local EPU next week 4 reassurance scan.cant wait lol.same here!!!i'm tired but cnt sleep, then when i get in bed i'm tossing and turning and then i cant sleep in i'm up at the crack of dawn feel ill for hours then i'm tired again by 3pm haha xxx


----------



## africaqueen

mwahxx said:


> awww thanx hun :) yerrr u will i'm going to local EPU next week 4 reassurance scan.cant wait lol.same here!!!i'm tired but cnt sleep, then when i get in bed i'm tossing and turning and then i cant sleep in i'm up at the crack of dawn feel ill for hours then i'm tired again by 3pm haha xxx

omg same here! lol. I feel exhausted, take ages to manage to get asleep and then im awake at stupid o clock! it was 5.45 this mornin i think! madness.
I sooo wish my scan was tomorrow but the EPAU is closed over the wkend so no chance :-( im creased with heartburn now aswell so that makes sleeping a bit harder too xxx


----------



## mwahxx

horrible isnt it!!!but take a little comfort when the midwife sed last week that wen u feel ill or actually vomit thats the hormone increasing so as much as i dislike the nausea aslong as this is a sticky beanie then al deal with it lol.silly isnt it!!!the erlier i wake up the better i feel but i make myself go bk to sleep then i wake up about 10am and feel overly ill!!!!booooo our EPU is open 24/7!!!but i think they only scan mon-fri with emergency scans being an exception of a wkend.awwwwww booooo awful thing to have preg or not!!!ive just got veryyyyyyyyyyyy veryyyyyyyyy sore boobs!!!nausea has passd now thank god!!xxxx


----------



## Tanikit

The sleep issues - glad to hear its fairly normal - I battle to get sleep too and toss and turn (DH asked me what was botherig me last night cause I kept doing that) and then up at about 04:00am. But so tired all the time - I'm also battling to nap and not sure why.

Nausea definitely here and I need to eat the minute I get out of bed. I think those are my major two symptoms right now - getting slightly bigger bbs that hurt occassionally. I think the absence of AF right now is the sign that makes me happiest though.

Africaqueen let us know when your scan will be. 10 more days til mine so not too much longer now.


----------



## Twinminator

Wahoo, just got my :bfp: ten mins ago and came straight on here! 

Can you please put me down for 17th March 2011? Thanx so much.

:happydance: <that's me, that's my husband > :happydance:

and that's the bank manager > :nope: LMAO


----------



## Tanikit

Lol, congrats Twinminator! Its so exciting isn't it!


----------



## babytora

Hi everyone! I am a March Mommy too! Could I join?:hugs: I am due 3rd March 2011 and currently 5/6 weeks pregnant. I got my :bfp: on the 25th June:happydance:
Only symptoms so far are cramps/twinges in the abdomen that come and go and big sore boobs, which actually aren't feeling so sore anymore as of this morning, making me a little worried.
I am an Australian living in London so new to the NHS system and I wont get my first scan till week 11! Assume this is normal? any other way to get an earlier scan in the UK and pay for it? 
Thanks very much for starting this thread, sticky bean dust to all the March Mommies 2011!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## natty1985

Hey hun congrats yeh the only way to get a scan is to pay for it they usually got from about 7 weeks private but ive seen someone state 5 unsure though!! NHS usually do a scan between 10 & 12 weeks which is dating scan xxx


----------



## InvisibleRain

Got my :bfp: 28.6.1010
Due March 1st 2011 :hugs:


----------



## Shrimpy

Morning all!

Where I live you can pay for a private viability scan from 5-10weeks and it's £25 which is fantabulous :thumbup:. I think most people wait until nearer 7 weeks though as it's nice to be able to see a heartbeat and be able to relax without thinking the worst all the time :)

Glad to hear you're all having symptoms. Can't say I'm having too many. Yet another thing adding to my worry (can you say paranoid much?!). My boobs aren't sore but I'm very aware of them (as my husband says "of course you are they're there jiggling in front of your nose!" :dohh: Foolish man!). Had the ovary pain and period cramps but that seems to have subsided. Quite weepy and I'm a pyscho hose beast at times :grr: I didn't have huge symptoms with either of my girls so fingers crossed I'm just very lucky and don't get affected strongly.

Can't wait to hear about all of your early scans. I feel like I have forever and a day to wait. Mine is on the 24th of July and I should be 7+5. So until then I shall live vicariously through all of yours :)

Congrats to all of the new March Mummies :happydance::wohoo:


ETA: babytora, if you go to google and type in baby scanning London, or whatever area is closest to you a list will pop up of all the private clinics in that area :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Wow go to sleep and a whole heap more BFPs appear - congrats and welcome to all the newbies.

Feeling rough today - nothing specific but just blah. Had to eat as soon as i was up but everything turned my stomach.

Only been up 2 hours and could already go for a nap!

Hope all you lovely ladies have a fab day.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome twinminator, babytora and invisible rain and CONGRATS!:happydance:
We are getting rather busy here at march mummies which is fab cos it means loads of lovely spring babies:cloud9:

babytora- i asked how much a early scan is at a private hospital here in the north and its £150 for a early scan!! waste of money! i am getting scanned early anyway due to my history. If u have never had a loss before or previous complications with pregnancy, i would wait for the NHS scan hun. Its free and they will deffo be able to see a heartbeat and loads of stuff by then:winkwink:

Well another restless night last nite! got about 4hrs sleep in total, before thinking sod it and getting up at 7am:growlmad:
I woke at 2am, then 4 then 6 so when it got to 7 i just got up. 
Im shattered now tho! i dnt feel sick this morning but i have the yucky taste in my mouth and a ton of saliva. Plus i have heartburn again and feel very bloated.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

AQ are you taking anything for the heartburn?

How did you all get hold of the Mid Wives? I've been trying to phone then to make a booking in app and just haven't been getting an answer


----------



## africaqueen

I have not taken anything yet but if it gets worse i will get some gaviscon from the chemist or some rennies. 

I got hold of the midwives through my previous pregnancy ending so badly, they monitor me from a early stage. Usually you would wait till u are around 6wks to get booked in with the MW and its usually at around 10wks they would see you i think... cnt rem.

xxx


----------



## Tanya86

Hi everyone, got my BFP yesterday and EDD is 11th March :) 

First baby, very excited, cant wait to go through this with all of you. Feeling exhausted but cant sleep and getting the odd tummy cramp but I am happy to feel something. March babies is pretty perfect, maternity leave over Summer 2011?? Yes please!! 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Tanya and congrats!
Yes i agree march is a wonderful time to have our babies. Born in spring and all that warm weather to be taking them out in their prams etc... BLISS ;-)

xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats & Welcome Tanya.

Thanks AQ - last time MW worked out of drs surgery so I phoned there to find they don't do that anymore. Happy not to see them yet but would love to get a date for the booking in app - make it feel all the more real.

Right I better get my backside into gear and get on with the :laundry: & :iron: as it aint going to do itself.

Later all


----------



## Tanikit

I'm on the other side of the world - its midwinter here and baby will be born in the heat of the summer - totally the opposite of what happened last time (had a September baby which was spring) Spring was great going into summer though she was crawling in midwinter which was a bit difficult. Will be interested to see how different it is this time. 

Feeling really exhausted today - every day I think I can't feel more tired and then the next day I do :) Like you AQ I also feel like I have been up half the night - probably cause I was!


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome new march mummies. Well went to bed at 1.00 up at 6.00. Just napped on the sofa. Oh it's so hot!!

I so want a runny egg mmmmmm.

Hope you are all well. Xx


----------



## fitzy79

Welcome to all the new March Mummies...hope you all have happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## HopefulMi

Hi
I'm due March 8th with first baby...early scan booked for 22nd July,praying everyday that all is fine!


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> Lol, congrats Twinminator! Its so exciting isn't it!

Thanx Tanikit, it is, but I'll only stop worrying when i see :baby: on the scan... no, when I hold :baby: in my arms... no, when it turns 18!! LOL

Been SOOOO dizzy, is that low blood pressure? It's horrible whatever it is, wish i knew what to eat / drink / do to make that symp better!!


----------



## africaqueen

Twinminator said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Lol, congrats Twinminator! Its so exciting isn't it!
> 
> Thanx Tanikit, it is, but I'll only stop worrying when i see :baby: on the scan... no, when I hold :baby: in my arms... no, when it turns 18!! LOL
> 
> Been SOOOO dizzy, is that low blood pressure? It's horrible whatever it is, wish i knew what to eat / drink / do to make that symp better!!Click to expand...

:haha: soooo true! when we have our babies, god willing, we will have a LIFETIME of worry then! lol. 
I have been feeling dizzy too and felt a little faint yesterday. It seems to be better when i eat something? Must be all the hormones and extra blood pumping round our bodies 

xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Hi all :flower:
Lots of new BFP's- congrats.
I went to see eclipse last night and didn't get in till 1am and the kids woke up at 6am so im really tired today :dohh:
Im feeling quite sick and the strange taste in my mouth is back. 
It feels like ages till i have my scan it will be between 10 and 14weeks so ages away :wacko: xx


----------



## Nixilix

Mmmm waves of sckness in tesco. Yuk.


----------



## Tanikit

AQ I felt faint with my first pregnancy - it was the one sign that told me for sure I was pregnant. This time though I have been feeling just weird and shaky - not dizzy, not sure what that is. I think it is because there is a higher amount of blood circulating - maybe our hearts aren't used to pumping so hard to get it to our heads??? (I haven't a clue lol)

Still feeling sick a lot - seems like MS is getting a lot of us now and its still such early days.

Lol, I don't think the worry stops at 18 either, or 25 or 30 or even 60 if we are still around for that!


----------



## blessedmomma

good day ladies! congrats new :bfp:!!!!! :thumbup:

was up at 3:00 am wide awake, so silly when you get so tired all day :dohh:

lovely hormones i guess. cant wait to see whats in store for all of you today!
:hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I ran the "March Lambs" thread in third tri for march 2010 babies, I was due on the 2nd but induced on mothers day (14th) and Hunter didnt show up till the 17th!! I just think it is so strange to think that it has all come full circle and now there are march bubs due again! The time until 3rd tri... i wont lie... it draaaags but then 3rd tri goes quickly and once bubbas here, well, the time FLIES! i look back and think "wow was it 3 1/2 months ago i had him!" But i like to enjoy every moment so i dont miss a single bit of it so the time seems less like it passed me by iykwim. 
And for you first time mums- cherish all the morning sickness (mine lasted ALL THE WAY through :() and the aches and the anticipation because it is great to look back on pregnancy. You really get the chance to enjoy your first pregnancy (i cant speak for other pregnancies as i only have one baby) And the impending change on your lives is so exciting! SO dont just wish time away, it will all come soon enough and what i didnt realise was that you are getting to KNOW that baby. When hunter arrived, i noticed so many things in the first few weeks that reminded me of him as a bump, his hiccups at certain times, the way he got startled at dishes clanging together (he kicked me when i did dishes when he was "bump") the pattern of awake/asleep... all sorts! So enjoy it ladies and tbh March is a fantastic time to have a baby, it isnt too cold so you dont have to worry about icy roads and hundreds of layers on the baby and as for being pregnant, well you arent "big pregnant" in the hot months so that is a big big bonus! Enjoy the warm weather and drink lots of fluids girls! And congrats on your march bumps!


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks for popping by DueMarch2nd Congrats on Hunter - he sure is a cutie!!

Welcome and congrats to all the new march mummies :wave:

I feel pretty good. Lots of sleep, no MS, boobs are sore and heavy - worst when i take off my bra before bed. But im doing pretty good. We are off to the beach today :yipee: probably last time im in a bikini for a while lol.


----------



## HopefulMi

Do you feel pregnant ReadynWilling? I have boobs which get sore on and off and cramps but I don't feel pregnant!


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah i think i do. Its very mental with me. I suffer from the worst case of baby brain ever at 5 weeks LOL. and im constipated booooooo. So there is other stuff going on. Im glad i haven't gotten MS yet!!


----------



## HopefulMi

I def don't have constipation, not diarrhea either, but soft and almost black! Must be the iron in the preg vitamins I'm taking. It's weird how boob pain comes and goes though!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome to all the new mummies! The list keeps growing and growing!

I had a similar night to many of you. We had people over for a barbeque and it was fun to tell them all my news. It felt like a party for my bean! By 10pm I was exhausted but couldn't fall asleep until midnight. I kept waking up throughout the night. I wear an eyemask to sleep and refused to take it off to look at the time. I'm guessing I woke around 3:00 and 4:00. Finally got up at 6:30. Want to go back to bed, but wouldn't be able to fall back asleep. Boobs are definitely sore and big. Only 9 more days until my scan. I'm very nervous about it. 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Twinminator

HopefulMi said:


> I def don't have constipation, not diarrhea either, but soft and almost black! Must be the iron in the preg vitamins I'm taking. It's weird how boob pain comes and goes though!

Hi, I've been having "Spatone", little sachets of mineral water that is naturally superhigh in iron, which is absorbed naturally by the body. It tastes really metallic but I pop it into a cup of OJ (which helps absorb the iron better anyway cos of the vit-C) and you can't taste it at all then. I found it when vits and supplements were three for two in supermarket :thumbup:


----------



## pinkycat

HopefulMi- We have the same due date :happydance: Im feeling a bit sicky and dizzy, boobs were really sore but feel better today. When did you get your BFP? xx


----------



## HopefulMi

On Monday...how about you? Boobs were worse for me yesterday too. Phew was starting to panic that they were getting better! Had one dizzy spell today, some cramps in legs and abdomen and back slightly sore today but not very much.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
Well i had a yummy roast dinner before in a nice country pub and u should of seen the size of my plate!! haha. I am exhausted now due to lack of sleep last night. Think its my nerves aswell, thinking about if they will scan me tomorrow or not... very worrying times intill i see my lil beanie on that screen.

I have noticed im airing on the side of constipation aswell. Not major but deffo different than my usual ahem "toilet habits". I am hoping all these symptoms are good signs as the only symptoms i had with my ectopic was no af and a stitch in the same area all the time. So im loving my symptoms so far and want more! lol xxx


----------



## Boothh

well girls im thinking it might be over for me, woke up to some light bleeding this morning, not in any pain though but its still going, not very much but still, i have to wait for my results on tuesday and depending what they say i will have a scan to see whats going on, just praying that it stops soon but dont think it will, thanks for having me, and wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancys, i will update when i know for sure :hugs: good luck xxxx


----------



## pinkycat

On sunday but they were really faint. I remember with my 2 LO's my symptoms kept coming and going, 1min feeling rough the next feeling ok xx
Bothh - Im so sorry to hear that. Keep us updated, I hope its good news, im thinking of you xx


----------



## Tanikit

I never had iron at all my last pregnancy - they were worried it would make the nausea worse and my Ht (blood count) was always fine so I never needed it. I'm not on it now, but will see what the blood tests say later.

I seem to recover from MS by late afternoon and then I am starving - have been snacking on the roast potatoes we had for lunch. 

AQ glad the symptoms are easing your mind more - maybe you will wish them away in the second trimester instead.

Becky sorry to hear about the bleeding. Really hope you will get some good news after the weekend.


----------



## heart tree

Oh no Boothh. I'm so sorry this is happening love. I do hope you get some answers one way or another. :hugs: Hugs


----------



## heart tree

AQ, I think all of your symptoms sound very very promising. I also think you are more pregnant than you think. Honestly, I think you are a February mummy. I hope you get more symptoms too! I hope you are able to get that scan tomorrow.


----------



## MumtoJ

Booth - big hugs hun - fx you get better news than your expecting. Look after yourself


----------



## africaqueen

Boothh said:


> well girls im thinking it might be over for me, woke up to some light bleeding this morning, not in any pain though but its still going, not very much but still, i have to wait for my results on tuesday and depending what they say i will have a scan to see whats going on, just praying that it stops soon but dont think it will, thanks for having me, and wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancys, i will update when i know for sure :hugs: good luck xxxx

Hun, its is not over yet.
I bleed heavily for 5 days with clots and then 4 days later got my BFP :winkwink: Light bleeding is very common in early pregnancy but mine was as heavy as af and lasted 5 days and im still pregnant so dnt lose hope ;-)
How many dpo are u, and when was af due?? if its light it may well be implantation bleeding. I dnt knw yet what caused my bleeding but it could of been decidual bleeding, which occurs when the placenta has not attached prop to the uterine wall and sends mixed signals to the body xxx


----------



## JaniceT

Boothh, *hugs* I'm so sorry to hear that. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and many prayers too.


----------



## Zoesmommy

Thanks for all the sweet welcomes and congrats, girls! I'm sorry if I'm not on much. I work full time, and only get the time when I'm on my Blackberry or after the LO goes to sleep or naps. Right now she's down for a nap before church. So I'm eating breakfast and then it's a shower while I have a chance :)
So far, no real symptoms for me. I have had a little dizziness once or twice. Dizziness is very common in pregnancy, mostly just hormones. 
How many 2nd time preggos are there? It seems mostly first timers in here. Congrats!! I LOVED every aspect of pregnancy and labor (yes, I am telling the truth, even the 16 hours pre epidural!) with my first and encourage all of you to enjoy all the ups and downs, the good and bad. It's wonderful!
A couple of tips I learned from my first one: If you're getting queasy taking your vitamins, iron, etc. take them at night. That way you can sleep through the majority of the queasiness. For nausea, Ginger Ale, Gingersnaps, flavorless crackers, and bland foods. That's what we call them here in the states...not sure what the UK descriptions would be :) Full morning sickness usually kicks in about 6 weeks (sorry to all of you who are having it at 4 and 5 weeks) :( Mine, thankfully, went away around 12-14 weeks the first time. But not everyone's does. And it's not really morning sickness--it's round the clock sickness :growlmad: 
Fortunately, I don't have any ms yet. There will be 18 months between my kiddos. I'll have a Spring and an Autumn baby :) Yay! At least we still have almost everything we need! And if we have a girl, all we really need are diapers. That's the joy of having two so close together. 
Can you believe we're here? Am I the only one thinking this is so surreal? WE'RE PREGGO!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> AQ, I think all of your symptoms sound very very promising. I also think you are more pregnant than you think. Honestly, I think you are a February mummy. I hope you get more symptoms too! I hope you are able to get that scan tomorrow.

I pray so Heart tree 
If i am a little off on my dates and i was a feb mummy, it would be very end of feb anyway so will stay in march mummies as first pregnancies always go over dnt they? i am thinkin march 1st is about right tho... so hard to say.
My hcg level was about average for the stage i was at but we will knw more after my scan, which i pray is tomorrow! xxx


----------



## heart tree

I'm not trying to kick you out of March Mummies LOL! I just think you have a leg up on some of us! I'm also thinking you are past the point you were when you had your spotting last time. How great would that be? I'm really hopeful for you and your new bean.

Zoesmommy, thanks for all the lovely tips!


----------



## Zoesmommy

AQ, most 1st time mummies do go over. My baby was 3 days late. My doctor would have let me go longer. We had a perfect pregnancy all the way through, but on my due date I had slightly elevated protein in my urine and elevated blood pressure, both signs of pre eclampsia. So he scheduled an induction for the next morning. BUT very few mums give birth early. There are a few you will hear. And I was convinced mine would come early. Being in early labor for 3 weeks probably didn't help :) Early labor really means nothing except you're very uncomfortable with contractions and still not dilating Hee hee. Oh the things you are going to learn!! :) Exciting times!


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> I'm not trying to kick you out of March Mummies LOL! I just think you have a leg up on some of us! I'm also thinking you are past the point you were when you had your spotting last time. How great would that be? I'm really hopeful for you and your new bean.
> 
> Zoesmommy, thanks for all the lovely tips!

:haha: I knw u would never do that Heart Tree!! haha!
I sure hope i am past that point. Even according to my wacky calculations, i am 5wk 5d and i starting with the light bleeding at 5wk 3d last time... so far so good. I would not be so paranoid, even with my previous history, had i not had that 5 day "af" just before getting my bfp... cnt imagine what caused it.
How r u feeling? I just want to be excited! i am a little bit tho:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## heart tree

I hear you honey. That bleed does sound scary and concerning. But I've read so many amazing stories of women who bled throughout their pregnancies, so obviously it isn't as rare as it sounds! There is always hope which is a lovely thing.

I'm feeling ok. Not many symptoms. Very anxious for my scan. I keep having flashbacks to my last two pregnancies when I got bad news during my scans. I have to keep reminding myself that this is a different pregnancy. It is hard though. But, like you, trying to be excited and enjoy the moment.


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> I hear you honey. That bleed does sound scary and concerning. But I've read so many amazing stories of women who bled throughout their pregnancies, so obviously it isn't as rare as it sounds! There is always hope which is a lovely thing.
> 
> I'm feeling ok. Not many symptoms. Very anxious for my scan. I keep having flashbacks to my last two pregnancies when I got bad news during my scans. I have to keep reminding myself that this is a different pregnancy. It is hard though. But, like you, trying to be excited and enjoy the moment.

Aww i knw how u feel. When i picture having my scan, all i can picture is the sonographer's face looking concerned and the silence being deafening in the room... i cnt shake it. I am going to close my eyes and not even look this time, intill i hear the words 'there's your baby' please god. I hope we both get some peace of mind soon and are able to revel in our pregnancies xxx


----------



## heart tree

That's a good idea, I'm going to close my eyes too. I already imagine myself crying before I even hear the news. Oh, these hormones don't help the situation do they! I'm a mess! LOL! One day at a time is all we can do. Today is a lovely day here and I'm going to get some fresh air and relax. Hope you are relaxing today too!


----------



## Boothh

AQ i had my son on his EDD :) so mr punctuality! , bleeding is brown and not much more than spotting (tmi) i put a pad on to keep an eye on it and they arnt being filled before i change them, just a bit on the pad, i am trying to relax, but we are going to see eclipse later! i will be sitting down though so not running a marathon, 
i dont actually feel sad or anything though i actually feel optimistic if anything, just would love to know whats going on, my auntie told me she bled through all her pregnancys, and she has 3 healthy children, trying to put it to the back of my mind really, all will be revealed sooner or later x


----------



## Boothh

and with the scan thing i know what you mean, with my son straight away she said well youve got a wriggley little thing here, with my mmc they just kept whispering to each other and she said ;we will explain what weve seen in a minute' so i knew it was bad xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hope you get fab news soon booth xx

I've slept most ofthe day apart from trip to tesco! Just had a milkybar. Couldnot decide on lunch so had cereal!!

This time in 2 wks I'm going to be crapping myself as will have scan at 0930 next morning. It's soooo far away. But midwife in 9 days yay!

I am so constipated. So bad. And I'm eating lots of fruit and water. Not helping! And non of my bras fit. None!


----------



## africaqueen

Boothh said:


> and with the scan thing i know what you mean, with my son straight away she said well youve got a wriggley little thing here, with my mmc they just kept whispering to each other and she said ;we will explain what weve seen in a minute' so i knew it was bad xx

I think u will be fine;-) how many dpo are u?

Yes i just pray when i have my scan that there is no long period of silence like last time. I kept saying can u see it, and all she would say is 'there is nothing in the uterus' and then she went and got the nurse:cry:
Intill i have a happy scan experience i cannot get that from my mind xxx


----------



## natty1985

How do i start a new thread girls?x


----------



## MumtoJ

natty1985 said:


> How do i start a new thread girls?x

Click on the New Thread button in the section you want to post. Its near the top of the page. HTH

ZoesMommy - I'm also a 2nd timer


----------



## Boothh

god knows how many dpo i am could a range, im irregular and i only went off cm, x


----------



## msarkozi

Booth - my friend had bled early in her pregnancy, and they told her it was a threatened miscarriage.They did an ultrasound on her, and the baby had a strong heartbeat and the cervix was closed. She is now 16 weeks along and everything is going great. Bleeding definitely seems to be normal in early pregnancy, but I would definitely keep an eye on it as well. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Chimpette

HI ladies, just wanted to say hello and congratulations to you all.

xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey Hun thanks, I'm saving your spot here in 1st tri xxxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Would you believe it ... it looks like DS has come down with Chicken Pox - looks like a couple of spots so will know for sure by morning. Not what I need with how tired and grotty I'm feeling.

On a better note had a great tea of sausages and salad with some of the salad leaves coming from the garden. Yum can't get fresher than that - picked and eaten within the hour.

Hope you have all had lovely days today.


----------



## africaqueen

Oh No! isnt chickenpox dangerous when u are pregnant? hope ur ds feels better soon.
I had shingles(adult chicken pox) and i was sooo ill for 4mths!

Well i just had a lovely soak in the bath and i noticed that my tummy is like a lil pot belly! i am a big girl anyway(size 18-20) but my tummy has always been flat really.
I think its more bloat than baby bump tho! haha xxx


----------



## babytora

Natty1985, Africaqueen and Shrimpy, thanks very much for that information on the private scans in England. 150pounds for an early scan is pretty steep - I will google my options:wacko:

March mommies, look forward to hearing how your early scans go if you are having one

I am getting over a pretty awful cold (must have got it on the tube). I was really worried about the cold but have no fever which I heard is when things get serious. My week 6 is coming up and I am not looking forward to the possible MS and disturbed sleep that you guys have been describing especially since I work full time and long hours.....still only have big sore boobs and cramps on and off for now.
 



Attached Files:







march-1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## msarkozi

AQ - hope you will show us pictures of your baby bump:) Mine is slowly coming along


----------



## africaqueen

msarkozi said:


> AQ - hope you will show us pictures of your baby bump:) Mine is slowly coming along

I pray that il have a cute lil pick of whats inside my bump tomorrow or wed to show u all:cloud9:

I am feeling mega excited right now but that will change to fear within hrs! lol. Its like i have a split personality since getting my bfp! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Nixilix

That's how I go... So excited an think it won't be me that get bad news then I get scared and think I bet I'm the unlucky one! Crazy ladies!!

Anyone got any remedies to help me in the toilet department!?!?!


----------



## africaqueen

Nixilix said:


> That's how I go... So excited an think it won't be me that get bad news then I get scared and think I bet I'm the unlucky one! Crazy ladies!!
> 
> Anyone got any remedies to help me in the toilet department!?!?!

Tinned prunes are supposed to be good to get ya goin an also fresh orange juice should "loosen" u up a bit:haha: I have been the same, but increased my fibre intake and made it a lil better xxx


----------



## natty1985

syrup of figs rach take a spoon of that!!! or fig biscuits, prunes yakky but they really good, raisans and sults erm liqourice xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Nothing is working!!!! I just want to go!!

Well I managed to somehow knock the sky remote off the sofa into my glass of pomegranate juice. I couldn't do that in a million tries!! After some drying out it still works!

Just got in my pyjamas but can't move from the sofa as any movement of the boobs are deadly. Just said to OH "o I really hope giving birth doesn't hurt like these sore boobs" he said he doesn't think it's good news and it might be a bit worse!!! When I left the house last night he told me to look after our child!

I had a virgin cocktail last night. Felt like a 12 yr old hahaha!!


----------



## natty1985

god rach you really are suffering with the symptoms :( well if your sky remote plays up my OH is a sky engineer ill send you a new one in the post :) i dont really have that many symptoms im just getting to the stage where i feel sick if i leave it too long to eat xx


----------



## msarkozi

I have a cup of coffee every now and then, and that helps me.


----------



## africaqueen

msarkozi said:


> I have a cup of coffee every now and then, and that helps me.

Omg i am the reverse ! i used to enjoy my mornin coffee but last wk i had a sip and it tasted sooo vile i had to pour it away. That was my main sign i was pg.

xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I actually am not even a coffee drinker at all, and now I find I don't mind having the odd cup. I haven't yet found anything that my tastebuds don't like anymore, thank god! Definitely am loving the chocolate though :)


----------



## razorhips

Evening Ladies, well been away for the weekend and so many new March buddies! I think I had my first nausea moment today, travelling back in the car but not sure if it was a bit of motion sickness. Now I am feeling shattered and have acid! Good Luck to all the ladies having bloods and scans!:happydance:


----------



## jesstula

Hi ladies, just wanted to wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy! Please could I be added, i haven't got an offical due date but from my workings out it should be around 7th march! Got my first midwife appointment on the 29th, I'm really excited!! Anyway best wishes to you all. Xx


----------



## natty1985

Yey you made it :D XXXXXXXX


----------



## MumtoJ

AQ - if I come out in shingles (already had chicken pox) I have to go to dr's as it could cause complications but I can't change it so I'm not going to stress.

re toilet issues :loo: - I believe you can take fybergel when preg or if its causing probs go to drs they may be able to prescribe something like lactulose. Besides this eating as much fruit / veg / salad and drinking as much as possible. Have you started taking iron recently as this can make you constipated.


----------



## Nixilix

It might be because of my vitamin pregnacare. Right on to orange no 3 ;)


----------



## MumtoJ

Yeah it might be when I first started taking pregnacare when TTC I suffered real bad until my body adjusted - took a couple of weeks though and still have to make sure I have enough fibre or I suffer for it.

Make sure you drink plenty and go for a long walk - they say that thigh muscle contractions stimulate the bowels.


----------



## Nixilix

I've been swimming 3 times a week and drinking as much water as my poor bodycan take! I'll keep up with it.
Might take a walk at lunch tomorrow. Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

:sleep: Right off to bed for me - determined to go to bed around 10pm each night that way I might get a decent amount of sleep in between all the tossing and turning!

:sleep: night night all :sleep:


----------



## mazee71

Can I join you ladies - got my bfp yesterday at 10 dpo and did a clearblue digi today. Figure I'm due 18th march, hope this is a sticky bean as I've had 2 losses this year.


----------



## Pixie2320

I've been lurking for awhile awhile TTC, but I finally got my BFP and am due March 10 and would love some bump buddies :) Peed on about 10 tests then got in to have my HCG tested and all is going well!!


----------



## africaqueen

welcome and congrats to the 3 new ladies! 

I am slowly losing my mind here... nervous about my interview tomorrow and terrified about my scan too. How il ever sleep tonight i dnt knw :-(

I am sooo hot again too! hoping all these symptoms indicate a great result xxx


----------



## Pixie2320

I've been sleeping terribly the last couple days, completely exhausted but just can NOT fall asleep :( Blah! I'm still a little worried since I'm somewhat high risk, can't wait to get back in and have blood drawn again Tuesday.. I think as soon as I see my HCG going up I'll feel better :)


----------



## africaqueen

Pixie2320 said:


> I've been sleeping terribly the last couple days, completely exhausted but just can NOT fall asleep :( Blah! I'm still a little worried since I'm somewhat high risk, can't wait to get back in and have blood drawn again Tuesday.. I think as soon as I see my HCG going up I'll feel better :)

I think with a lot of us who have suffered from loss and ectopic, that we are so terrified of something going wrong again that we can barely sleep.
I am completely exhausted with worry and it wont change intill i get to see that my bean is safe xxx


----------



## Pixie2320

I'll keep fingers and toes crossed for everyone :baby:


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Jesstula, mazee71 & pixie2320 :wave: congrats!!

Had a great day at the beach, came home and napped and got up for trueblood and the new one is an hour delayed :grr: Oh well at least i can catch up on here :rofl:

Im very good about the fruits/veggies/oats during the week not so much oh weekends :blush: but even so the bathroom issues need help all around.

I think i had my first real wave of nausea on the way home from the beach. I got a decaf coffee and the smell of it made me :sick:


----------



## blessedmomma

congratulations new ladies!:hugs:

praying for all of you and your families.

we went to church this morning, then a bbq at my dads, then bbq at my oh dads. im so stuffed and exhausted!:dohh: wish i would have played the boo im preggo and tired card now and stayed home...

booth, so sorry. if it helps its brown blood which means old blood. so could have been implantation bleeding that is just now coming out. and i also heard they burrow for many days so could still be implanting deeper.


----------



## JaniceT

Congratulations to all new mummies :)


----------



## pea-in-pod

I really hope I am going to be joining this march mummies thread in a few weeks!! I OV'd today and have been BD'ing last few days so fingers crossed. More than ever just praying that the next one sticks!

See you soon march mummies, wish me luck! I'll keep you posted.... (if it's a go I should be due around March 24th...)

xoxo
Pea


----------



## natty1985

Morning Ladies,,How are you all ?? ive had a horrible night :( 

Pains in my right side all night they have made me feel sick like shooting pains :( and now i dont have a pregnancy symptom in sight at all i mean i didnt have many anyway but the only thing left is my nipples are slighty more sensitive but boobs dont ache blah blah blah x


----------



## MumtoJ

Pixie2320 said:


> I've been lurking for awhile awhile TTC, but I finally got my BFP and am due March 10 and would love some bump buddies :) Peed on about 10 tests then got in to have my HCG tested and all is going well!!

Pixie you've got the dame due date as me (well at least until the dating scan where they will all change) - would love to be bump buddies.


----------



## MumtoJ

natty1985 said:


> Morning Ladies,,How are you all ?? ive had a horrible night :(
> 
> Pains in my right side all night they have made me feel sick like shooting pains :( and now i dont have a pregnancy symptom in sight at all i mean i didnt have many anyway but the only thing left is my nipples are slighty more sensitive but boobs dont ache blah blah blah x


Big hugs hun - hope you feel better soon - try not to worry about preg symptoms too much they will come and go. If your worried phone the dr or MW.


I'm waiting for my DS to wake up so I can see if these chicken pox have come out or if they've settled down overnight - the fact that he's still asleep is telling me they have probably come out - he hasn't slept this late in ages - feels very odd to be up and him not running around.

Fx for everyone having tests / scans / drs apps today let us know how you get on. I must try and get it touch with MW's again today to sort booking in app.


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all, especially if you've just woke up with yet new symptoms... :wacko:

I'd been having dizziness, stiff neck, stuffy nose and now it feels like full blown flu. Yuk!

Don't want to take any meds for it, but not sxure how long i can put up with feeling like this, especially if it's going to be a long term symptom!! :shock:

Got 16mth old twins to contend with as well, so anyone know what's safe to take????


----------



## MumtoJ

Twinminator said:


> so anyone know what's safe to take????

paracetamol unless the dr prescribes you something - theres not a lot you can take. I've been using my haymax balm for the stuffy nose helps a bit but as for aches / pains its just the paracetamol and warm bath.:shower:


----------



## natty1985

Cheers hun :( ive called EPU and they have booked me an appointment at half 1 for bloods and same on wed then results on thurs pretty much like rach had x


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin ladies and beanies 

Natty- i am sure its just normal pregnancy pains but i understand your worry as i worry about everything! even when i sneeze i panic! lmao.

Well i called the EPAU and there is no way they would fit me in today for a scan, so they are doing it tomorrow morning at 9.15am. At least it's earlier than wed but still disappointed :-( just pray me fear can be shown, to be just that. Please god.

I am having a bit of a bad time at the moment as dh works miles away and is away 4 days a wk and he never called once yesterday to see how we are. There is no excuse as he has 2 mobiles!! We had a disagreement the night before and he ended up putting the phone down on me and then this :-( he is really upsetting me, as he knows i am terrified and is showing no support at all. He seems to be unable to "deal" with anything in life and its getting me down now. Sorry for moaning.
Anyway i have my entrance exam for the job im going for at 10am so im going to get ready and leave nice and early. Wish me luck!

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies! 

Hope I can join you? I just got a faint bfp yesterday and then a darker one today, so I'm not quite believing it yet as they were both 99p cheapies.

I'm 25 years old, a nurse and I have a beautiful 9 month old baby boy. We are a probrably crazy but we planned to have them close together, he will be barely be 18 months old if all gos well with this one- eek. I'm terrified about it all but my husband is excited and over the moon. 

Last time I had a horrible pregnancy was sick so much and hospitalised for dehydration so I'm really hoping this one will be easier (although I'm feeling sick already- lol). 

Looking forward to gettting to know you all. Does anyone else have a small age gap like me?

XxxX


----------



## MumtoJ

AQ good luck with the entrance exam I'm sure you'll do fine. Don't worry about your OH sounds like he's gone into his cave for a sulk. He'll come out and you'll also realise just how strong you are. 


Kezziek I was really ill last time too - also ended up in hospital and already feeling sicky but working really hard to make the most of the time before MS really kicks it. Not being made any easier with my DS having jsut come down with Chicken Pox.

He went to bed with 2 spots last night and we have 6 this morning so think I have to admit defeat and accept he has them. Hope he doesn't get them too bad. Just in the process of letting everyone know. Pitty I needed to do a food shop today. Will have to do an online shop and try and get it delivered. Often do but hadn't go it sorted this week - been a bit distracted with BFP and all...


----------



## L82

Well i have had brown spotting foe the last few days and then woke up this morning bleeding, im just hoping its not all over :( 

It wasn't really heavy but more than the last few days and more red, slight cramping last night too, so not looking good.

I called the NHS direct this morning, who told me to call me doctors, which i did. It is their walk in day today, so they couldn't give me an appointment and i explained to the lady on reception why i needed an appointment and i really didn't want to sit in a waiting room for hours in this situation.... now i am just waiting for the doctor to call me, but it could be anytime this morning :nope:


----------



## Shrimpy

Keeping everything crossed for you natty and l82. Alot of women have bleeding in early pregnancy and shooting pains and everything turns out fine. I know it's so easy for people to say that and much harder to relax about it when it's you.

Saying a little prayer for both of you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Girls sorry some of you are having a rough time ;(

Lb2 hope the doctors give you some answers I have my fingerscrossed.

Natty hope you are just being lucky losing symptoms and everything will be fine.

Sarah - boys are mean. He will snap out of it ;)

Love love to everyone! Welcome new mummies. Xxx


----------



## Twinminator

AQueen... know exactly how you feel hun, my dh also works away, and can't deal with relationship stuff like he used to, because he's living another life 5 dpw. :(


----------



## Twinminator

You know, it occurs to me more and more when I read these posts and see how fab and supportive you all are to each other, that women were just born with more than the fair share of kindness and supportiveness and empathy. I mean, I'm not dissing menfolk completely, they can be supportive (when it suits them...) and not all men (or women) are the same I know. But can you imagine men creating threads like this?? Don't think so!
This thread has helped me feel normal, not alone, thought about, etc etc so a B-F-THANKYOU to you all.

BTW, anyone out there whos got the "exception to the rule" perfect OH??
:winkwink:


----------



## jesstula

natty1985 said:


> Cheers hun :( ive called EPU and they have booked me an appointment at half 1 for bloods and same on wed then results on thurs pretty much like rach had x

Hun I hope everythings ok, thinking of you, keep us posted. Lots of luv. Xx


----------



## pinkycat

Welcome new ladies :flower:
Natty :hugs: Im sure everything is fine, if it makes you feel any better my symptoms are coming and going xx
L82 :hugs: 
AQ good luck. I have no dout that everything will be fine tomorrow.

I hope i havent missed anyone, this thread is moving very quickly


----------



## natty1985

I am possibly the most paranoid person in the world lol AQ you made me laugh with the sneezing i am the same i know there is such a thing as wrapping yourself up in cotton wool but jesus i have 100 layer and i need to snap out of it lol... thanks for all your kind messages rach how did you go through this wait lol i havent even had them taken and im being inpatient!!! Pinkycat i get up in the morning with no symptoms and convince myself im losing baba etc silly i know!!!! anyway i frantically went to the chemist and guess what girls yes i bought another 2 CB digis i am officially keeping them in business lol !!

I came back did 1st one and 50 seconds pregnant 3+ popped up at the same time so did the other and the same thing happened so im a bit more confident about it :)

Is headaches a symptom by the way ...

Oh and my midwife just called for my 1st appointment on 20th July how exciting xx


----------



## natty1985

oh and my OH is a tw*t!! :D


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo, I've made it to 5weeks :yipee: Fingers crossed I can make it to 6 weeks!!


----------



## Shrimpy

sorry didn't meant to be an insensitive twat what with a few of us having scary-ness. :blush:


----------



## natty1985

yey shrimpy :) xx


----------



## natty1985

dont be mad you cant keep your excitement to yourself its a thread for everyone now just for us xx


----------



## Shrimpy

I think I might have to cave and buy another digi, I haven't had a 3+ yet. Although if I don't get one I will probably have a mental breakdown!


----------



## natty1985

haha dont speak to me about them lol all i will say is as the test is progressing go to eye level with it and see which numbers flash up before the result comes up as i rang Clear blue today and they explained all the science to me 


thats right ladies i am officially in the know of clearblue digital even though i still think their shite xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo, care to divulge?


----------



## MumtoJ

yay natty @ 5 weeks

well I have finally finished the current :iron: although there is still more washing in the :laundry:.

Now need to get everything togeather to make pizzas :pizza: with DS for lunch which will be very yummy but struggling with the energy today.

Hope we start hearing some good news from all the scans / tests / apps today. FX for everyone.


----------



## natty1985

WELL,,,, lol she went on about all these antibodies stuff bla bla and i didnt get that bit im a bit dense lol 

i mentioned about doing two tests with same urine and getting diff results and she said there only has to be a 1miu diff in the wee for it to say 2-3 or 3+ and the test will always go to the lowest one obviously but in relation to the flashing when you go to eye level with the test which ever number its flashing is basically whats its trying to come up with if its flashing between 2-3 and 3+ your levels are just not there for a 3+ and if its flashing 3+ they are prob 1 or 2 miu off it but if it had more time it would go to 3+ but because it states on the test results within 3 mins it only has that time to do it xx


----------



## Scarlett316

Can i tentatively join your thread?

I'm 4 + 4 today, EDD 10/3/11, got my BFP last Tuesday, only just getting over the shock really. 

Scarlett x


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome Scarlett! Welcome to any new Mummies also! Congrats!!!

How was the interview Sarah?

Where is bronwyn? Xxx


----------



## L82

Well heard from my doctor at last (3hours after i called) and she called me into the surgery. She said try not to worry but she cant make any promises. I have a scan booked in for Wednesday morning and i have been told to call the hospital if it gets worse before then. so ill be keeping my fingers crossed until then x


----------



## Nixilix

I have everything crossed for you liz xxxx


----------



## Tanya86

Hi girls, my thoughts go to everyone feeling worried at the moment and fingers crossed for you all.

The nausea has hit me today, I've lost my appetite and the smell of coffee this morning made me heave. Told my boss the preggers news this morning and it was lovely to be congratulated, I dont want to tell anyone else but need someone at work to know whats going on. She recommended apricots for the dizziness as they are full of iron.

Also the consultant I've been seeing privately says we can sneak through an early pregnancy scan on my private healthcare yippee!! Looking at about the 22nd July so trying not to get too excited until I know everything is OK.

Love to you all, hope you have good days and feel OK

Tanya xxx


----------



## Beckster30

Thinking of all the ladies awaiting scans and tests, keeping my fingers crossed everything is fine and it's just your beans getting nice and comfy for the next 9 months.

I'm trying not to symptom spot today, boobs not feeling as sore etc but exhaustion has hit again while eating lunch so gonna go and try and get a kip on the sofa and hope little man will be happy enough to watch cbeebies and let me sleep!

I bit the bullet and made my Dr's appt today, it's next tues when I'll be 6+3, might make it seem a bit more real!

Anyway hope your all ok, will catch in with you later x


----------



## Scarlett316

Thanks Nixilix, it's been quite reassuring (i don't know if that is the right word) to read through all the posts and realise that there are quite a few people who are exactly as worried as i am. I had a horrible dream last night where i went to the doc's (appointment at 3.20pm today) and when i got in the room there were loads of people in there and they were all laughing at me and telling me not to be so ridiculous, of course i wasn't pregnant. I know it was just a dream but i can't help thinking about it. Anyone else had crazy dreams?


----------



## blessedmomma

crazy dreams r always my first pregnancy sign. have had them since before my bfp


----------



## Twinminator

Scarlett316 said:


> Thanks Nixilix, it's been quite reassuring (i don't know if that is the right word) to read through all the posts and realise that there are quite a few people who are exactly as worried as i am. I had a horrible dream last night where i went to the doc's (appointment at 3.20pm today) and when i got in the room there were loads of people in there and they were all laughing at me and telling me not to be so ridiculous, of course i wasn't pregnant. I know it was just a dream but i can't help thinking about it. Anyone else had crazy dreams?

Yup, sounds familiar,,, {also dreaming about being round friend's (with young kids) houses and they're really bad, like spawns of Satan!!! }

I've got nurse app 6pm to confirm my faint bfp, but paranoid it'll not have much hcg in cos it's evening time and I'm not sure if surgery tests are as sensitive as FRER tests and I've still got two days til my AF due date....

SOOO many things to worry about lol!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

For all the ladies waiting on blood results/scans, i pray we get fab results. This worry is terrible isnt it?

Rach- I did the test with 9 other ppl and i think i did well, but they will let us knw in writing if we have passed it and then we go through to formal interview stage, so i did my best and my fingers are crossed as its a lovely place to work, right in the centre of liverpool near some fab shops and a gorge baby shop... hahaha.


Welcome to any newbies and congrats!

I am almost at 6wks according to my estimates so its looking so far so good!

Talking of weird dreams, i had a dream 2 days ago, that i was stood up and in labour... when i pushed the baby out it slipped onto the floor, turned into a cat and ran off!!!
LMAO. Think im losing my lil mind! haha.


----------



## Nixilix

Glad it wen well hun. Fingers crossed! So excited for you about tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Nixilix

I'm about to attempt some tomato soup


----------



## msarkozi

Nausea has seemed to hit me this morning...I think it might be a rough day:( I had problems sleeping last night too. I had a dream that I lost the baby again, so I sure hope that isn't any indication of what is yet to come.


----------



## L82

Thanks everyone for the support, seemd to be slowing now and turning brown, so im gonna keep my fingers crossed.

Wow Africaqueen, that is one crazy dream lol what times your scan on Wednesday??

Nixilix how was the soup x


----------



## pinkycat

The midwife just rang my booking app is 2wks today so im pleased about that. I also mentioned crampiness and on off symptoms. She said symptoms come and go due to fluctuating hormones and cramps are bean burrowing so feel reasurred for now... xx


----------



## L82

Oh and welcome and congrats to anyone new x


----------



## africaqueen

msarkozi said:


> Nausea has seemed to hit me this morning...I think it might be a rough day:( I had problems sleeping last night too. I had a dream that I lost the baby again, so I sure hope that isn't any indication of what is yet to come.

Its not a sign of things to come luv. Its natural fear coming out through your dreams:winkwink: Hope dreams arent a sign of things to come or according to my dream, i will give birth to a cat!:haha:

L82- Hope everything is ok for u. As i said, i had a 5 day heavy bleed and was still pregnant after that, so dnt despair:winkwink:
My scan is tomorrow morning now at 9.15. Just cnt wait to hopefully get some peace of mind... god willing.

Pinkycat- glad u are feeling reassured now. When i called the MW this morning about those cramps etc, she said its perfectly normal too xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks AQ. Now that could be interesting, giving birth to a cat, lol! Good Luck on your scan tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how it went. I have my scan on the 14th.


----------



## L82

Oh good luck for tomorrow then africaqueen, at least it is in the morning too which is good, i think the worst thing is when it finally gets to the day and you have to wait into the afternoon x will you DH be going with you?


----------



## africaqueen

L82 said:


> Oh good luck for tomorrow then africaqueen, at least it is in the morning too which is good, i think the worst thing is when it finally gets to the day and you have to wait into the afternoon x will you DH be going with you?

I knw! Im glad its in the morning! No, dh cnt come with me as he works away 4 days a wk and is not hme intill wed. To be honest, for this one i am glad im going on my own. My parents will wait in the car but il be alone for the scan. God forbid if it was bad news, i would be better alone. Last time dh got some upset and worked up, it made me much worse tbh.
I am of course hoping and praying that i will walk out of that clinic with a beaming smile and some amazing news:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## natty1985

AQ i really hope you go on ok and any other ladies having a few scares :( Ive been to EPU they said my pain is probably the same side the egg came from and it can sometimes cause pain on one side interesting eh??!! Took some blood if the number are above 2000 tomorrow morning she will call and get me in for a scan if they are not i need to call in the afternoon and see what they are then i need to go in on wednesday and wait until thursday for the results then possibly a scan at the end of the week early next week depending on results so we shall see. LO has his taster day at school tomorrow hes only just gone 3 my baby is so grown up xx


----------



## heart tree

I hope you get that good news too AQ! Glad you'll be seen tomorrow!

Natty, I really wouldn't worry too much. Symptoms come and go, especially this early. And for many women, nausea doesn't kick in for another week or 2 if at all. It doesn't mean anything. I'm glad you are getting bloods done to be reassured, but I think you'll be fine.

L82, I hope you are ok hon. I know lots of women who spot and bleed and are ok.

It's so easy to have dreams that we aren't pregnant or the baby doesn't make it. I have those thoughts in waking moments, not to mention my dreams. This is a time of unknown. It would be so nice to have a little scanner where we could watch what is going on inside of us at all times. I would watch it constantly!

No major symptoms for me, except sore boobs and they keep growing. Nausea hasn't really hit me, but I haven't been very hungry. I ate a runny egg last night and then freaked out because I realized I shouldn't have. How dumb of me! It did make me feel a little yucky afterwards so I'll be steering clear of them for the rest of this pregnancy! I haven't been sleeping well at all. I was super hot last night and tossed and turned all night. It didn't help that one of my B&B friends is getting her bloods back today to tell her if she is pregnant. I seriously couldn't sleep because I want her to be pregnant so badly! I remember this insomnia from my first pregnancy. It is awful!


----------



## HopefulMi

I have been an insomniac, even when I go for a nap! I started the week sleeping great, liked it better that way!

Still cramping after a week...is anybody else the same?


----------



## msarkozi

Hopeful - I still feel crampy every now and then....one of my friends is 16 weeks along, and she still gets cramps as well. I'm not going to worry about them unless they are severe......


----------



## africaqueen

I was just going to prepare a ham salad and then read that u should not be eating deli meats when pregnant... sooo il have to make a egg salad(hard boiled). Good job i checked it online! xxx


----------



## msarkozi

that sounds yummy AQ, can you send one my way?? :)
Isn't it amazing all the things they they say you shouldn't eat?! I would have never thought about some of them.....


----------



## Nixilix

Prepacked meat is fine Hun. I had chicken roll
At
Lunch xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all! Welcome to Kenzik and scarlett316 :wave:. Kenzik - when is your EDD so i can add u to the first post??

Stayed up way late last night knitting a sweater for my best friends baby due in oct. I had to restart it 3 times... guess you should know how to knit before you tackle such a project lol.

FX for everyone with scares right now. I really hope it all turns out well for all of us!!

I also read no deli meats - except if you cook them! Its because they can contain listeria so if you cook them and kill the bacteria you can eat them. I love salami.


----------



## JaniceT

OMG ladies, you're making me hungry LOL


----------



## africaqueen

Rach, it is considered not safe to eat cold meats...

It's not safe to eat precooked meats such as deli meats, hot dogs, and pâté when you're pregnant unless they're heated until steaming hot. Pregnant women are about 20 times more likely than other healthy adults to get listeriosis, and newborns &#8211; not moms &#8211; suffer the most serious effects of infection during pregnancy

Got this frm a pregnancy site xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

AQ glad the test went well - when do you get the results.

Welcome and congrats to all the new March Mummies.

I am really struggling this afternoon. DS hasnt been too bad but a bit clingy - his Chicken Pox doesn't seem too bad and not many new spots today so hopefully a mild dose. But I am sooooo tired and the tiredness is making me feel sicky. We've just had some plain popcorn which has helped settle my stomach a bit.

Finally managed to leave a message for the MW after being re-directed about 7 times, she wont get it until tomorrow and I know its early days but I just want a date in the diary as I know once my MS really kicks it I will be useless.

Ready good on you for knitting - let me know if you decide to take orders ... I would love to do it but just don't have the patience for it.


----------



## africaqueen

MumtoJ- I have my scan in the morning and will hopefully knw, there and then.
Hope your DS gets well soon xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

With the cold meats, if you have any concerns about how they have been kept then don't eat them but if your confident that they have been kept properly then don't stress. If you think about how much you eat deli meats normally and then think about the last time you had listeria ... most of us have never had it ... your no more likely to get it when pregnant. But speak to the MW when you have your appointments as they usually have some good comensense advice. The one thing I would say with all of these things is a) use your own common sense and b) you need to do what you feel is right only you have to live with the outcome.

I become more aware of using left overs up and make sure food is fresh.


----------



## MumtoJ

AQ I meant the results of your entrace exam you did today sorry


----------



## natty1985

i always read you cant eat pate and i love pate and mayo unless its out of a jar heart tree i also loveee runny eggs i sneaked a few in with my pregnancy towards the end xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Listeriosis is very rare! Try not to fret lovely, I'm sure your LO is fine :hug:


----------



## africaqueen

MumtoJ said:


> AQ I meant the results of your entrace exam you did today sorry

Ah! sorry. Preggo brain kickin in fast!:haha:
I think i did well, but they are not marked intill after we leave so not tooo sure but hopeful ;-)
She said she will let us knw by letter within the next few wks. They have 70 more ppl to sit the test yet, so odds of getting the job are 20-1. Fx!

xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Gotta go do a wee sample to take to nurse appointment... TMI LOL!!

Funny how I'm telling this to hundreds of ladies i've nver met, when i prob wouldn't even tell my friends 

My stomachs doing somersaults. I'm just so sure she's going to say it's all in my head, there's no bean

Well, i better get on with it..!!!

Hope you're all feeling okay, :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Twinminator said:


> Gotta go do a wee sample to take to nurse appointment... TMI LOL!!
> 
> Funny how I'm telling this to hundreds of ladies i've nver met, when i prob wouldn't even tell my friends
> 
> My stomachs doing somersaults. I'm just so sure she's going to say it's all in my head, there's no bean
> 
> Well, i better get on with it..!!!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling okay, :dust:

Aww im sure u will get another BFP hun ;-)
My Dr never does a repeat test, he just takes your word for it. 

Good luck! xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

Just so you all know there hasn't been a case of listeria in a pregnant woman in over 40 years. Like someone else said (sorry can't remember who) pre packaged meat are fine, it's the ones on the deli counters which are left "open" are ones to look out for. 

This is the FSA (food standards agency) guidelines

https://www.eatwell.gov.uk/agesandstages/pregnancy/whenyrpregnant/

I'm afraid pate is a no no. :(

ETA: Can I eat cold meats and smoked salmon when I'm pregnant?
Some countries advise pregnant women not to eat cold meats or smoked fish because of the risk of listeria. In the UK, we don't advise women to avoid these products because the risk is very low. The risk of listeria is much higher with cheeses such as Camembert, Brie or chevre (a type of goats' cheese), and others that have a similar rind, or pâté, which you shouldn't eat during pregnancy. However, if you are concerned, you might also choose to avoid cold meats and smoked fish while you are pregnant.


----------



## africaqueen

Ah so its only cold meats from the counter that we should not be eating? but a packet of ham is ok then? cos i do like a ham salad sandwich so thats good. Plus im doing slimming world and i like ham with my pineapple 

Also one thing to deffo avoid at all costs is anything containing juniper berries, as gin is made with these i think and they can sometimes act as a natural abortion apparantly.
Its a mine field isnt it? lol xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

I'll just live off quavers and dairy milk for the next 8 months :D


----------



## MumtoJ

With all this discussion about food what is everyone having for they dinner / tea. We are having pork chop and roast veg with mushroom gravy.


----------



## MumtoJ

Shrimpy said:


> I'll just live off quavers and dairy milk for the next 8 months :D

:nope: Sorry shrimpy your not even safe with the dairy milk watch out for the cafine intake !!!!:winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

that's funny Mumto, I am eating a leftover pork chop for lunch right now:)


----------



## Shrimpy

My hubby made a delicious chicken korma from scratch! Accompanied by garlic naan and papdoms (sp?) Sadly he's crap at cooking my rice (I have to eat brown) so the bin got a lovely meal from that :)


----------



## Nixilix

I'm having ham and pineapple pizza with beer battered chips!!


----------



## Shrimpy

ppffffttt ... .stupid pregnancy eating rules grumble grumble :growlmad:

Well then, it'll have to be yoghurt covered rice cakes instead. Anyone dare tell me I can't eat them and I will have a hissy fit!!:cry:


----------



## Zoesmommy

AQ, juniper berries make amazing martinis! We have a martini bar here in Central Oregon and they make the gin out of the local juniper berries. Award winning gin. Also, the birds will eat the juniper berries and then fly into the windows because they're drunk. Both funny and sad at the same time. So you are quite right!


----------



## fitzy79

Good Lord...this thread had been busy!! had so much reading to catch up on:wacko: 

Welcome to all the newbies and wishing you the happiest and healthiest of 9 months. Hope all the scans and blood test results are really positive ones over the next few days. I've had some browny creamy CM today and have had some cramps on and off...terrified every time I go to the toilet. 

Havn't been sick but feel nauseous from when get up in morning til late afternoon and really off my food. I'm finding it so hard to decide what to eat as very little appeals! Made some fried rice for dins....figured at least I was getting some veggies into me:haha:


----------



## bobo5901

Hello to all the ladies. I am new to this forum and just wanted to say that I tested 2 on June 30 and both came back positive :) :). 

We have been trying for about 6 months and my husband and I are excited. I have an apt with my doctor booked this week, but I couldn't wait and went to a walk-in clinic where they did a urinary test and it came back positive! I am so excited. EDD is March 12. Congrats to all the ladies!


----------



## Shrimpy

OO that sounds yum fitzy. Im going food shopping on Wed, think I might stock up on those uncle bens microwave rice bag things, golden veg etc. All I want to eat is real proper savoury food right now BUT I'm too tired to cook :blush: hopefully those will do the job nicely and be relatively healthy. 

Does anyone have any good ideas or suggestions for healthy snacks/meals? I'm so sick fed up of eating the same things over and over again, I could do with some inspiration :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Congrats bobo and welcome to the march mummies :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone

Im due march 10th! Just hope im not joining this too soon, had a fair few loses and so hope this is a sticky healthy bean after my baby boy was born sleeping in feb this is our last shot. Fingers crossed!!!

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome bobo5901 and Shell'sAngels. :wave: Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats Shell's Angels and hope this Beany is nice and sticky...so sorry to hear about your little angel:hugs:

Shrimpy, I LOOOOVE those Uncle Ben rices and they would be perfect to have as quick fix in the cupboard..must stock up. I'm like you...when I feel queasy savoury foods seem to settle tum a bit. Crackerbread is my new friend. I also have a supply of carrot sticks in the fridge which I am eating with the tesco red pepper hommous(nice and healthy too!). I am a teacher and doing summer camp at the mo so this morning I put some almonds, raw cashews, pumpkin seeds and baked edamame beans(from Marks) in a ziplock bag and munched on them during the day when felt queasy...worked well(and again quite healthy!) Have been eating nectarines and grapes too....usually love strawberries but am a bit off them at the mo. Oh and have had some salt and vinegar snack-a-jacks in last few days and they went down ok.

If anyone has any other suggestions for healthy snacks do share!!


----------



## bobo5901

I know, its early for me, but I am curious to know how others are feeling lately. Only thing I noticed so far are the boobs. They are really sore and feel harder. Very strange. Also, I feel hungry so often, and when I start to eat, I quickly lose my appetite. At least, I am not feeling sick.


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> that's funny Mumto, I am eating a leftover pork chop for lunch right now:)

HA, me too! Pork chop, roasties and loads of veg :)


----------



## msarkozi

does anyone know if you can take gravol while pregnant?


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi there, I am hoping to join you too I bellieve i am due 11/03/11 but waiting for second blood tests as I have recently had a mc on 4/6/10. I really hope I am and have had a few negative blood tests before getting the positive and now the conception indicator has gone from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks in 4 days so I am fairly sure (just need to convince the doctor now). How is everyone feeling have oyu had any symptoms or cravings? I have been desparate for pickled onion monster munch poached fish and eggs. And anything lemony. I have felt very slightly nautious and my boobs ache on and off.


----------



## Shrimpy

Fitzy - Mmmmmm crackerbread. I love that stuff, especially piled with cheese, tomatoes and coleslaw. I think I may have to go food shopping tomorrow now as we're all out of cheese and coleslaw. ooo num num pigs bum! :pizza:


----------



## Shrimpy

Congrats Pippa! :dance: Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## mazee71

Well I'm not getting many symptoms, the odd twinge if I move too quickly - which is unlike my last 2 pg (which ended in mc) as I was cramping the whole time.

Seem to have pg brain tho - managed to sew through my finger (nail and all) with sewing machine last night - frightened the bejesus out of OH tho :D and it bloody stung pulling the thread out more than the needle :rofl: I'm better off locking myself up for next 8 months, it would be safer.


----------



## fitzy79

Oh mayzee...your poor finger...hope it's not too sore hun!!

I've been such a clutz since about 10 dpo...have bumps and bruises everywhere and they seem to be taking much longer to heal as I'm assuming my body is too busy making a baby to be bothered with my bruises!! I keep kicking over glasses of liquid as I forget they're on the floor...and I'm only 5 weeks...good Lord!!

MMMMMMMMMM....crackerbread...well it could be a lot worse Shrimpy!!!!:haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Well it would appear my sky remote it totally broken.... Apparently it doesn't like swimming in pomegranate juice :)


----------



## fitzy79

Nixilix said:


> Well it would appear my sky remote it totally broken.... Apparently it doesn't like swimming in pomegranate juice :)

:rofl: Can't imagine you'll be too popular with OH now!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just popping in to say :hi: girls hope you's are all well xxxxxxx


----------



## 2016

Africaqueen...just wanted to say I remember you from TTC and I am so pleased you are preggo again! :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Mazee that sounds very painful. Hope your finger feels better soon.

For a healthy snack I can highly recomend plain popcorn only takes a moment to make and v cheap.

On the flip side discovered I can no longer eat raspberries in my porridge - my stomach definately did not appreciate that this morning - wasn't actually sick but was given a firm warning !


----------



## MumtoJ

Pink hope your doing well


----------



## mazee71

Lol Nixilix - I am soooooo clumsy at the best of times. My parents were being ironic when they decided to name me Grace. I'm remembering some of the daft things I did when pg with my youngest - they make me cringe.


----------



## Twinminator

Paranoia, hormones, whatever, I'm doing another test when I wake up tomorrow. Faint positives aren't getting any stronger.... I want to see it scream off the stick the minute the wee hits it!!!! Just really doubtful tonight, just feel sooo crap :cry:

I need to get my head together for my beautiful girls, it's not fair on them that my brain is all consumed elsewhere.

Hopefully a good night's sleep will bless me and I'll be writing something super-jolly tomoro.

Night night ladies xx :sleep:


----------



## africaqueen

2016 said:


> Africaqueen...just wanted to say I remember you from TTC and I am so pleased you are preggo again! :hugs:

Aww thx  I rem u too. Glad to see u are past 1st tri! what a worry it is eh?!

Bobo , pippa and any other new march mummies, welcome and congrats!

Shells!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay:happydance::happydance::happydance:
So glad u found ur way over here:winkwink:

Twinminator- i am sorry u are feeling down hun. We all have doubts in this early stage and i hope they are all unfounded.:hugs:

I am sloooowly losin my marbles, waitin for my scan. Cnt wait intill the morning and finally get some answers. I pray they are GREAT ones:thumbup:

As snacks, i like the wholegrain ryvita with sliced tomato on top and i eat a ton of strawberries! yummy xxx


----------



## Elly2u

Hi Ladies, May i join you thread? Ill be 6 wks tomorrow :happydance:
and im due 1st of March.


----------



## msarkozi

me too Elly:)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Elly and congrats!

Girls, has anyone heard from Boothh? i just seen a post of her's on miscarriage support and im worried about her... xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I was wondering where she was as well.......hugs Booth if you are reading this!


----------



## Elly2u

Hi Msarkozi...fancy meeting you here...lol Thanks africaqueen...

I feel so excited to be pregnant tonight - its like the reality of it has just hit me and i feel everything is going to be fine! - 6 weeks tomorrow woohoo - :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

The 3 of us are 6wks tomorrow!! woohoooo.

xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I just got my HGC levels from my test last Wednesday, and they are 8044!!! I think everything is going to be ok this time :happydance:


----------



## Elly2u

Thats great news Msarkozi, its nice to have some sort of reassurance and some good news...it really makes a difference. Do you have an early scan?

Africaqueen - did i read somewhere that you have a scan wednesday?


----------



## africaqueen

Elly2u said:


> Thats great news Msarkozi, its nice to have some sort of reassurance and some good news...it really makes a difference. Do you have an early scan?
> 
> Africaqueen - did i read somewhere that you have a scan wednesday?

Fab news Msarkozi!! Those numbers are great:happydance:

Elly- I have my scan in the morning and i am so scared right now. I cnt pray hard enough for our beanie to be in the right place. The joy it would bring me, just to knw that is indescribable :cloud9:

God knws how i will sleep tonight! xxx


----------



## msarkozi

As far as I know, I have a scan on July 14th. So I am hoping it really will be one, as he said he wants to do an early scan.....

The numbers almost brought tears to my eyes! 

Good Luck tomorrow AQ:)


----------



## africaqueen

Right ladies, i am off to bed to attempt some sleep before my scan in the morning.
I feel so nervous i could be sick. Please pray for us tonight. Thank u!
Hope to be back in the morning with great news xxx


----------



## Elly2u

I feel for you AQ - i can only imagine what is going through your head! PMA!!! Im sending you some old fashioned Irish Luck x


Msarkozi thats early - epu wouldnt give me one till 27th!! Think i might book private one for peace of mind.
 



Attached Files:







leprechaun.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

congratulations new ladies! and good luck to everyone :happydance:

AQ praying your scan goes well tomorrow. 

hope everyone gets good sleep tonight and grows those little beanies big and strong :bodyb:

was supposed to get my first #s for my hcg bloodwork today but they did the wrong test so all they could tell me was that it came back positive that i am preggo. soooo they requested the right test and will have to wait to get it back. should hear soon and have blood drawn wednesday to compare it to. cant wait to see my #s!:bunny:


----------



## msarkozi

Elly - he told me he wanted to do an early scan to check on things, and told me to book an appointment with him in 2 weeks in High Level (the doctor comes to my Town twice a week, but the hospital is in High Level). So I have an appointment booked which will be my first prenatal, and I am hoping that when he said he wants an early scan, that that appointment is for that....crossing my fingers!! 

AQ - I am praying for you! Sleep tight.......


----------



## heart tree

Wow Mel, those are great numbers!!! Well done! And those were from last week, I can only imagine what they are now!

Africaqueen, good luck tomorrow my love. I hope everything is good news. Please let us know as soon as you can. xoxo


----------



## Pixie2320

readynwilling said:


> Hi Jesstula, mazee71 & pixie2320 :wave: congrats!!
> 
> Had a great day at the beach, came home and napped and got up for trueblood and the new one is an hour delayed :grr: Oh well at least i can catch up on here :rofl:
> 
> Im very good about the fruits/veggies/oats during the week not so much oh weekends :blush: but even so the bathroom issues need help all around.
> 
> I think i had my first real wave of nausea on the way home from the beach. I got a decaf coffee and the smell of it made me :sick:

So jealous! We didn't get a new true blood at all this week >:<


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, we didn't get a new True Blood this week either. What happened? I've seen the first 3 episodes of the new season. Where is episode 4?


----------



## Pixie2320

They just skipped a week :( 

AQ I hope all is well, I still have fingers and toes crossed for you:flower:

Im going back in tomorro for another blood draw to make sure my Hcg is rising like it should, and having an early scan to take a peek... I have a feeling I wont be sleeping well tonight :growlmad:


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck tomorrow Pixie....hope you get some sleep tonight


----------



## Pixie2320

Thank you :) Figures I was exhausted and ready to pass out at like 3pm, but now that its bedtime I'm wide awake and wired... :shrug:


----------



## Nixilix

Thinking of you all that hav scans and results etc today. Hoping for the most wonderful news :

My fried had her baby this morning, she's too cute!!!!!!


----------



## natty1985

Cheers Rach,,, just had my blood results back and you know the midwife said if she got over 2000 she will call me back in because of this scan but she said i doubt it will be anyway she just called they are nearly 5000 so she booked me an emergency scan for 10am to rule out ectopic i am so nervous x


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

Thank u for all good luck msgs and Elly i LOVE the luck of the Irish!! thank u x

Natty- we are both finding out if our buba's are where they should be this morning, so i pray we are both back here by lunch time, celebrating our wonderful scans, god willing.
I knw how scared u are right now, as i am terrified. I am having some toast and a cuppa and then its shower time and im off. The hospital is only 10 mins frm me.
Have u had a previous ectopic to make them worry about those numbers??

xxx


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> Cheers Rach,,, just had my blood results back and you know the midwife said if she got over 2000 she will call me back in because of this scan but she said i doubt it will be anyway she just called they are nearly 5000 so she booked me an emergency scan for 10am to rule out ectopic i am so nervous x

Try not to work yourself up too much hun, it is a good thing they are thorough and that they're checking out all possibilities. Will be thinking of you at 10am! FX :hugs:

Makes me feel a bit daft for worrying last night when I had little to worry about. And there's loads of you out there with real concerns. :shy:

So I resolve to be cheerful from now on!! :happydance:

Hey, how many of you have told people already? Only my dh knows... is that being ultra-cautious or ultra-sensible????


----------



## Twinminator

Oh and lots of sticky glue to you too AQ!!!


----------



## natty1985

AQ no i havent it was just some pains i went in with that she is trying to rule it out i think im unsure its all a bit of a haze . I really really really hope you go on ok and come out with some beautiful tears of joy well i hope we both do i feel sick to the stomach now how far gone are you ? she said aslong as she could see the sack she isnt concerned and will scan in 2 weeks so we shalll see xx


----------



## natty1985

twinminator thank you very much for your kind words xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Girls can you let us know how you get on, thinking about you and have everything crossed xxxxxx


----------



## Beckster30

Fingers crossed for you this morning girls, hoping you come back with wonderful news :happydance:

Congrats to all the new bfp's!! So exciting!

Natty, those are great numbers!! Hoping little bean is exactly where it should be. Think everything is going to be great, I have a good feeling for you and AQ X


----------



## L82

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies x x

Thinking of you AQ and Natty both your scans go well, ill be thinking of both of you x x


----------



## pinkycat

Just popping in to say im thinking of all of you ladies having scans and results today. I will keep checking for updates :hugs: xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Pixie, natty and AQ sending good vibes and prayers your way today. :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Hiya ,, 

The sac is there and well up high with water in but the yolk and baby are still not in it yet so looks like another weeks wait of hell for a scan next week!!! Rach how far were you when you had your scan ? i dont even know if the baby would be in the sac yet with only being 5wk3day from last lmp and 2wk 3d from ovulation if you know what i mean ?? they said that the blood cell is on my ovary and that basically stays there until a pregnancy has ended so its very hopeful... midwife says she just thinks that it is early days and i need to have more bloods tomorrow to confirm an increase xx


----------



## natty1985

3wk3 day since ovulation even lol x


----------



## pinkycat

natty- i think that sounds great :happydance: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Natty- that is fab they seen a sack! It is obviously too early to see anything else ;-)

Well i went for my scan and i am a lot earlier than i thought, as they could see nothing in the womb, other than the lining is thicker than usual. They scanned my tube for ages too and deffo nothing in there, so i am overjoyed at that! They said that i have a lil cyst with fluid on my ovary too and that this is a good sign as it stays there in early pregnancy to help bubs along  the nurse that seen me is the same nurse that dealt with my ectopic and she said all the signs are great and she highly doubts this will be another ectopic. She said ultrasounds are good but not good enough to pick up something so tiny at this stage. She said it seems to her that the bleeding which i thought was af was infact implantation bleeding, as she has seen many cases where women have bled heavy enough to believe its af. So she thinks im more like 4wks pregnant, hence the hcg level a few days ago. I am disappointed that im 2wks less than i thought but thankful my tube is clear and that the nurse has great confidence in this being a uterine early pregnancy 
So i will have to change my ticker, seeing as im nowhere near 6wks! lol.
I have another scan on the 15th and she hopes to see a tiny sac by then, but she said even then they may not see anything. Every pregnancy is different.
Sooo another 9 days to wait. Grrrrrrrrrrr

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh can my edd be changed to the 14th march please? lol. May change again in 9 days xxx


----------



## Boothh

can i have some angels next to my name please? :) 
had lots of heavy bleeding sunday night and all yesterday in abit of pain, bleeding seems to be easing off now, had my blood results from the docs, my levels were 18.. he thinks very early mc, wish you all the best ladies and thanks for letting me share your journeys for a short time, ill be checking in on you all and lots of good luck and sticky dust xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Boothh i am sorry chick :-(
At this early stage it is a waiting game for us all.
I am sure u will soon find yourself back in 1st tri with a sticky bean xxx


----------



## Boothh

think we are going to wait a while as a mmc and mc in the space of 3 months, i think my body is trying to tell me to wait a while, after all jesse is not 11months yet, think i need to give my body chance to recover from everything xx


----------



## Aunty E

Boothh :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Booth im so sorry :( AQ fantastic do you feel better ?? my midwife told me to still date from last AF as it you could measure correctly next week x


----------



## africaqueen

Natty- yes i feel a whole lot better. I am disappointed we couldnt see anything but overjoyed that it all appears normal for this early stage and my tube is clear 
I have altered my ticker for now, but hopefully after my next scan i can put a valid edd into the darn thing at last! lol. U feeling better hun? i would of loved to of seen a sac.

So what did they say about the fluid on ur ovary? xxx


----------



## lola13

Hi everyone - My EDD is March 9...can I join in?


----------



## natty1985

she said exactly the same thing as she said to you really she said its a good sign and it sits there and it wouldnt there if all wasnt well and funnily enough its the same side ive been having pain in ... they are still checking hormone levels tomorrow as they are extremely high but not ruling out twins until the yolks appear have another scan next week xx


----------



## L82

Congrats AQ glad your tubes are clear, cant believe your that early though, how far would you have been when you found out then??

And you too Natty, glad everything is showing ok so far, and all in the right place, have they given you your scan date for next week or do you have to wait for them to send you one?


----------



## natty1985

Hiya ,, i have bloods tomorrow morn at 8am results in the afternoon if they have increased by 60% ill have a scan next tuesday xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

so sorry booth :hugs:

congrats AQ and natty for good scans! 

AFM my boobs were less sore yesterday and completely not sore today which is making me stress out because of the mmc last time. trying to hold out another 2 weeks for a private scan as then will have most chance of seeing if things are ok. last two weeks gone murderously slow though so the thought of waiting another 2 is a nightmare! soooo stressful!


----------



## africaqueen

L82 said:


> Congrats AQ glad your tubes are clear, cant believe your that early though, how far would you have been when you found out then??
> 
> And you too Natty, glad everything is showing ok so far, and all in the right place, have they given you your scan date for next week or do you have to wait for them to send you one?

Well if the nurses reckoning is right, i would of found out around 9 days after implantation. Cos remember that although we count from last af for dating reasons, the bubs is only gonna start growing once implanted 
We just dnt knw yet but i am just so happy i am ok and i pray that continues and that our baby is healthy  Its such a looong wait intill next thursday tho! Grrrrr waiting and waiting all the time. Lol xxx


----------



## Legally Erin

Is it me or is March sooo long away? Even August for my 12 weeks scan is so long away!


----------



## africaqueen

Legally Erin said:


> Is it me or is March sooo long away? Even August for my 12 weeks scan is so long away!

Yes it is ages away an even longer for me now i have been put back two wks:dohh: Hope it goes fast into the 2nd tri, then i want to just relax an enjoy bein preggo:happydance: xxx


----------



## natty1985

AQ so they are expecting to see next thur what ive seen today then possibly?? xx


----------



## africaqueen

natty1985 said:


> AQ so they are expecting to see next thur what ive seen today then possibly?? xx

Exactly:winkwink: I will be more than happy with that:happydance:
When are u having more bloods done? xxx


----------



## natty1985

Tomorrow morning at 8am she said she will get the results back tomorrow afternoon so if they have increased good and a scan next tue if not increased , then referred to a specialist basically


----------



## Shrimpy

Boothh - :hugs: so sorry, keeping everything crossed that when you decide to try again you have a sticky little beany!

Natty & AQ - :happydance: yay for good news. Still keeping everything crossed for you guys, although I have a good feeling all will be OK :)

I went food shopping this morning and well and truly stocked up. Oinker is the word that springs to mind!! I also somehow found myself in the pregnancy test aisle and happened to notice that the clearblue digi's were on sale :blush: I don't know how it happend but one managed to leap off the aisle and into my trolley. I only discovered it when I was putting my stuff through the checkout. 

(alright, alright, I know it's a dubious shady story but that's what I've
told hubby and I'm sticking to it!!:winkwink:)

I got home and thought there was no point in wasting it so had a little widdle and within 56 seconds ( i wasn't counting, honest :blush:) PREGNANT 3+ weeks popped up all at the same time. :yipee::yipee: I ran through to hubby waving my urine soaked stick under his nose only to be met with "Honey, I love you, but please don't ever let me get that close to your wee again, I very nearly inhaled it!" :dohh:

How are we all doing today then? It feels like a positive kinda day! :kiss:


----------



## natty1985

hahaha shrimpy yey that sounds very promising same happened with mine its lovely isnt it xxx i have some free ones coming in the post im going to burn them before i use them i cant stand the pressure lol !!! im feeling pretty confident like AQ is too i think i will be better if blood levels increase though a nice 8000 would go down a treat tomorrow ;lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

Natty- Good luck. I am sure all will be fine but i have my fx for u and ur bean. It might be 2 beans ;-) hehe.

Shrimpy- u are keeping clearblue in business for sure! haha.
I also think today is a positive day! none of us knw what will or wont happen at these early stages, but we can take each day as it comes and today is fab 
I am just so glad i am sharing this happy and stressful journey with all u girls xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

sell them on ebay natty, get yourself some pennies :winkwink:


----------



## kelly brown

Shrimpy said:


> Boothh - :hugs: so sorry, keeping everything crossed that when you decide to try again you have a sticky little beany!
> 
> Natty & AQ - :happydance: yay for good news. Still keeping everything crossed for you guys, although I have a good feeling all will be OK :)
> 
> I went food shopping this morning and well and truly stocked up. Oinker is the word that springs to mind!! I also somehow found myself in the pregnancy test aisle and happened to notice that the clearblue digi's were on sale :blush: I don't know how it happend but one managed to leap off the aisle and into my trolley. I only discovered it when I was putting my stuff through the checkout.
> 
> (alright, alright, I know it's a dubious shady story but that's what I've
> told hubby and I'm sticking to it!!:winkwink:)
> 
> I got home and thought there was no point in wasting it so had a little widdle and within 56 seconds ( i wasn't counting, honest :blush:) PREGNANT 3+ weeks popped up all at the same time. :yipee::yipee: I ran through to hubby waving my urine soaked stick under his nose only to be met with "Honey, I love you, but please don't ever let me get that close to your wee again, I very nearly inhaled it!" :dohh:
> 
> How are we all doing today then? It feels like a positive kinda day! :kiss:

omg i done the exact same thing lol friday got pregnant and had to wait few seconds for 2-3 weeks to come up went up shop today and then thought sod it i am 5 wks tomorrow ill see if gone up went brought cb and within about 40-50 sec it come up pregnant 3+ at the same time :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: hubby was like what are you like darling lol when are you due i am 11th march got early scan 31/7/2010 9.15 mid wife 28th xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi girls - 

AQ & Natty so good to hear about the scans. 

Booth so sad to hear about you and your angel sending you big hugs, I hope when you do decide to try again you get your sticky bean.

Well we had DSs best friend over this morning (she also has Chicken Pox - its where he picked it up from) and he had a complete melt down so I took him up to his room problem is with all his kicking and thrashing about I've pulled my shoulder and am now in absolute agony cant raise my arm or move my head. so its going to be a fun afternoon I thinks - NOT.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Shrimpy

Kelly - Think i'll be due 7th March. Silly Dr has said 27thFeb-1st March but I have long cycles and know when I got +OPK's so I'll stick to my own dates (rebel without a cause :) ) I've booked a scan for 24th July so only 18 more sleeps, soooo excited!! I have no idea when I have my first mw appt. Just waiting to hear from them. My Dr's is old school so it'll probably be ages before I hear anything.

Ladies, I'm finally begining to get excited about this :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone today???

so sorry to hear booth. praying for you and your family :hugs:

thats great news natty and aq :happydance: hope you can see those LO soon on the screen.

cant wait to get my first numbers even though i dont have anything to compare them to, lol

hope you are all managing symptoms well!!! :baby:


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all!

Welcome Pippa, Elly2U & Lola13 :wave: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: boothh - sorry hun!! 

Pixie - i meant to update - i didn't get a new trueblood either. It was another repeat :grr: Must have been due to the July 4th holiday.

Feeling pretty good. Kinda crampy but thats gas/bathroom issues. 

13 days till my dr's appt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HopefulMi

I've had the same, loads of cramps today, managed to go do no.2 and it's eased up!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol shrimpy! i have short cycles so even though i ovulate early my due date is based on af. its the way the dr does it so i leave it til i get a scan then they are always amazed at how my babies are bigger than they should be and move up my date. its always nice for me though cus i leave my due date alone til i get a scan then its like i get to jump a few days up and suddenly im a few days to a week further along. moves things along nicely.

i also get to test early so when i went in to do the preg test at the dr office i should have been starting af that day based on a 28 day cycle but had known i was preg for a week. the dr couldnt figure out how i would have known for a week already, so silly.

i like your new test pic but i miss your shrimpy pic. was so cute it made me laugh every time i saw it!


----------



## kelly brown

Shrimpy said:


> Kelly - Think i'll be due 7th March. Silly Dr has said 27thFeb-1st March but I have long cycles and know when I got +OPK's so I'll stick to my own dates (rebel without a cause :) ) I've booked a scan for 24th July so only 18 more sleeps, soooo excited!! I have no idea when I have my first mw appt. Just waiting to hear from them. My Dr's is old school so it'll probably be ages before I hear anything.
> 
> Ladies, I'm finally begining to get excited about this :happydance:

yeah my doctor told me 4th march but it dont add up to my af so she must of got it wrong so ill no more when i have scan ill be just over 8 weeks when i have my scan 3 weeks to go and counting xxxxx


----------



## kelly brown

kelly brown said:


> Shrimpy said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - Think i'll be due 7th March. Silly Dr has said 27thFeb-1st March but I have long cycles and know when I got +OPK's so I'll stick to my own dates (rebel without a cause :) ) I've booked a scan for 24th July so only 18 more sleeps, soooo excited!! I have no idea when I have my first mw appt. Just waiting to hear from them. My Dr's is old school so it'll probably be ages before I hear anything.
> 
> Ladies, I'm finally begining to get excited about this :happydance:
> 
> yeah my doctor told me 4th march but it dont add up to my af so she must of got it wrong so ill no more when i have scan ill be just over 8 weeks when i have my scan 3 weeks to go and counting xxxxxClick to expand...

 you having many symtoms


----------



## Shrimpy

Kelly - not hugely. I get really tired around 2-3pm and try to have a nap (not feeling too bad today as my lovely kids let me lie in until 8.30). night times I can't seem to get to sleep before midnight which is soo unlike me! Have AF type cramping and a pulling if I move too quickly and I'm aware of my boobs, they ache a little but nothing horrendous. But all in all I feel good so I'm not going to complain :)

Blessed - I just hate how Dr's think that you know nothing. I applied to be student midwife so had to do ALOT of reading up before interviews so I do know a fair bit. I just get irked that they have such arrogance to presume that all women are the same and that they don't know their own bodies as well as a stranger does. OOOOoo excuse my rantings :) I LOVE midwives and respect them immensely, just pee's me off when Dr's who haven't specialised in that area think they know it all. But that's a rant for another day :D


----------



## kelly brown

Shrimpy said:


> Kelly - not hugely. I get really tired around 2-3pm and try to have a nap (not feeling too bad today as my lovely kids let me lie in until 8.30). night times I can't seem to get to sleep before midnight which is soo unlike me! Have AF type cramping and a pulling if I move too quickly and I'm aware of my boobs, they ache a little but nothing horrendous. But all in all I feel good so I'm not going to complain :)
> 
> Blessed - I just hate how Dr's think that you know nothing. I applied to be student midwife so had to do ALOT of reading up before interviews so I do know a fair bit. I just get irked that they have such arrogance to presume that all women are the same and that they don't know their own bodies as well as a stranger does. OOOOoo excuse my rantings :) I LOVE midwives and respect them immensely, just pee's me off when Dr's who haven't specialised in that area think they know it all. But that's a rant for another day :D

yeah i agree with you could not be bother to argure with her ill just speak to mid wife i had2 mmc so i am a little bit anxious hence the early scan but i am having loads of PMA its out my hands now ill just stay strong and healthy its good my cb went up shows my hormones have which is a good sign my boobs have been killing for about 3 weeks so must of been from conception i am like you cannot sleep at night or lay in just tired through out the day had metal taste in mouth even hubby can smell it had a few werid dreams but last night they left me alone lol today i am off work normally get up at like 9 half 9 was up at 7.50 lol xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Booth - so sorry :hugs:

AQ - glad everything went well. I bet you are feeling excited now :happydance:


----------



## L82

africaqueen said:


> Well if the nurses reckoning is right, i would of found out around 9 days after implantation. Cos remember that although we count from last af for dating reasons, the bubs is only gonna start growing once implanted
> We just dnt knw yet but i am just so happy i am ok and i pray that continues and that our baby is healthy  Its such a looong wait intill next thursday tho! Grrrrr waiting and waiting all the time. Lol xxx


Oh right, well that was early then, but you never know once you have your next scan your dates might change again. I guess were it is so small even the slightest difference could be a few days.

Well i hope the next week goes quick for you. i know what you mean i can't stand the waiting. I have my scan tomorrow and its driving me mad, i just hope there is something in there x

The first tri is always the worst though, once the 12 weeks are up and you have had your main scan, you will be able to worry less and enjoy your pregnancy. I remember with my first two the middle went really fast and then it slowed down again the last 6 weeks cause i was just so ready i wanted them out!!


----------



## Twinminator

Hi all, am reading all the posts with interest, and have so many "OMG that's just like me" moments, that i can't reply to them all... (particularly cos I'm just too tired to type, lol!!)


----------



## natty1985

hahah come on twinminator xx


----------



## pinkycat

Bothh Im so sorry :hugs:
I did another digi this morning,:blush: I really thought it would say 3+ but no its still 2-3 :shrug: It was flashing up 3+ for ages before it came up 2-3. Them things are driving me mad xx


----------



## natty1985

pile of shit!!!! ill post you my freee ones pinky cat x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Boothh so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you. :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Aunty E

I wouldn't worry, last time I didn't get a 3+ until 5+4


----------



## msarkozi

I thought I heard those clear blue digital ones aren't the best ones to be using?


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks natty you dont need to do that :blush: when (if) i get a 3+ im never touching them things again xx


----------



## pinkycat

msarkozi said:


> I thought I heard those clear blue digital ones aren't the best ones to be using?

They really aren't the best, but im addicted, im desperate to see a 3+ :haha: xx


----------



## natty1985

i was the same i wanted a 3+ lol i bet we have spent 200 on them this month no joke i had serious addiction xx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol pinkycat and natty, get your fix if you must!!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

I must be lucky I was really disappointed with the clearblue digital - results only show for 24hrs before disappearing, only did one to make it easier for OH to understand - its a bit more difficult for him to keep going "are you sure" when it says it in black and white but besides that wasn't fussed - from the sounds of it i'm lucky - the no af show has made it more real for me although im still knicker checking lol


----------



## msarkozi

Pinky - lol! I can understand being obsessed......they really need a POAS Intervention, as I would be there too


----------



## Shrimpy

I'm done with them now. I NEEDED a 3+ and I've had one, so all is right and just with the world once more :)


----------



## jeeplover2

I went for my first doctor's appointment this morning. I'm so excited! I have my first ultrasound on the 21st! I can't wait.

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8f87e.aspx


----------



## msarkozi

That's exciting! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound...are you counting down the days?? I have 8 more to go! seems like forever!


----------



## bobo5901

Quick question. When you went to your first doctor's apt when you found out, what did they do. I went to a walk in clinic yesterday to confirm the pregnancy and all they did was a urine test. I just want to prepare myself for Thursday, I am assuming a blood test most likely


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Boothh said:


> can i have some angels next to my name please? :)
> had lots of heavy bleeding sunday night and all yesterday in abit of pain, bleeding seems to be easing off now, had my blood results from the docs, my levels were 18.. he thinks very early mc, wish you all the best ladies and thanks for letting me share your journeys for a short time, ill be checking in on you all and lots of good luck and sticky dust xxxx

sorry sweetie xxxx you know where i am if u need to chat :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

bobo5901 said:


> Quick question. When you went to your first doctor's apt when you found out, what did they do. I went to a walk in clinic yesterday to confirm the pregnancy and all they did was a urine test. I just want to prepare myself for Thursday, I am assuming a blood test most likely

Basically the same thing. I went to the clinic and it was just a urine test, and then the Dr told me I had to do a blood test as well. Then he told me to book an appointment with him in 2 weeks. So my first prenatal appointment is on the 14th. 

In my first prenatal appointment last time, it was a urine sample, weight, and he checked me out as well. I believe I am having a ultrasound this time as well.


----------



## Shrimpy

Where abouts are you bobo? I think it's different procedures for different countries/citys


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Congratulations to all, and a happy and healthy 9 months. I got my :bfp: Not the Sunday just gone the Sunday before. Been lurking around on here for a bit before I posted anything. Been to the doctors today as this is my 1st, all they did was check my BP. I have to see the midwife in 3 weeks time. What is it they'll do? I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Oh I forgot to say, I'm due the 11th March


----------



## Shrimpy

.... I'm beginning to think I'm a bit of a freak of nature. In an overly organised obsessive compulsive kind of way. :blush: Have any of you guys got anything for your forth coming bean yet?


----------



## Shrimpy

Congrats Rach! The midwife will just have a chat with you, go through your medical history, get you to sign a few forms and answer any questions you may have and will book you in for your 12 week scan. Basically just an informal friendly chinwag :)


----------



## Nixilix

Yo girlies, only 6 days til midwife and 12 days til scan! Wahoo!

I wrote a huge long post earlier but it didn't post!

Sorry booth, hope to see u back soon. Thinking of you x

Sarah and natty - glad you both had good scans! I only saw thickening at 4+3/4.

Hello and congrats to the new mummies!! 

I haven't bought anything yet but OH keeps suggesting looking round mothercare or mama and papas! 

I'm feeling so tired in the afternoon and starting to feel sick during the day and can't choose food cause it all seems awful! Oh the joys! My boobs are still sooooo sore.


----------



## Tanya86

Hi ladies, been having a catch up on the thread and my heart goes out to all the ladies having issues xx

I am slightly worried, I am only 4 + 5 and today I have had some light brown discharge (sorry if TMI!), its not red and there are no clots which I think means its OK and its normal but other sites say its the start of a m/c. Regardless its so hard to stop worrying, anyone else had this? 

I wish I could just make sure everything is OK. Have an early scan booked for the 22nd July but thats aaaaagggeeeeeesss away!

xx


----------



## msarkozi

Tanya, do you have a healthlink number you can phone or anything? Or maybe just go into Emergency to get checked out?


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy said:


> .... I'm beginning to think I'm a bit of a freak of nature. In an overly organised obsessive compulsive kind of way. :blush: Have any of you guys got anything for your forth coming bean yet?

You'd do well to outdo The Twinminator on OCD stylee behaviour PMSL!!
I've already bought a pack of Pampers micro-nappies(!!), have worked out the wheres and whyfors of who will have my twinnies when I go into labour, etc etc etc!!!! :laugh2:

Was an infant school teacher B.C. (before children!), I think that's where I get it from. I even ask my OH if he's "had a try" in the bathroom before we go on long journeys!!! CRINGE!! :blush:


----------



## cherylanne

Hi hun, i had the same thing last friday, seemed quite a bit but it was dark brown and not happened again. I've had a mc before and it was bright red and completely different. It's so hard not to worry about every little thing though.

Can i be added to the list of March Mummies please. My edd is 3rd March 2011 xx


----------



## Twinminator

Tanya86 said:


> Hi ladies, been having a catch up on the thread and my heart goes out to all the ladies having issues xx
> 
> I am slightly worried, I am only 4 + 5 and today I have had some light brown discharge (sorry if TMI!), its not red and there are no clots which I think means its OK and its normal but other sites say its the start of a m/c. Regardless its so hard to stop worrying, anyone else had this?
> 
> I wish I could just make sure everything is OK. Have an early scan booked for the 22nd July but thats aaaaagggeeeeeesss away!
> 
> xx

Will pray for that that all is well. Look after yourself xxx :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol twinminator! i bet he loves that!!!


----------



## Twinminator

:rofl:


----------



## WiccanRachel

Got My :bfp: Two Days Ago With An EDD Of March 16th :D Xx


----------



## Tanya86

I think I will see how it progresses over the next few hours, I havent got any pain so I am hoping everything is OK.

This worrying is uncontrollable, sometimes I wish I didnt know I was pregnant so the time didnt go so slow and I didnt worry at every little twinge and what I am feeling/not feeling! 

Thanks Cheryl Anne, the majority of people say its nothing to worry about and its 'normal' but as girls we always are the first to think the worst!

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats rach! 
tanya sounds like old blood- maybe from implanting deeper and blood just now came out even though its been sitting there a while.
try not to worry too much!

when i miscarried the first time it was bright red blood, second time there was no blood

hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Shrimpy

Tanya, if it's not red and there's no pain that's great! Alot of women having brown spotting early on and everythings fine. When it's happening to you though I know it's very scary! :hugs:

Twinminator - I heart you! I thought I was the only one :) Hubby and I were TTC so when we've seen things on sale or for free we've just gone for it. After #2 we gave everything away as we thought we were done. Fast forward 2 years we decided 1 more would complete the family :). Before we even found out we were preg (actually before I had even ovulated) we had bought the nursery bedding (on sale 1/3 off), steriliser set with all the bottles we'll need (on sale 1/2 price) a pram system, bargain at £15 when it was only 3 months old and cost £800 new ( i love living in Scotland, noone can be arsed travelling up here to collect things), and I've just managed to get a maternity pillow, baby monitors and a moses basket on freecycle. I don't belive in jinxing things so I'm not worried about having got them early, I just feel like a bit of a weirdo :wacko:


----------



## Twinminator

I'm sure it might feel like everyone's telling you 'don't worry' when you rightly feel like screaming and tearing your hair out (more so because of raging hormones), but those who are giving you advice wouldn't give you false hope honey. What they're saying about the colour of the blood etc is very true. 

I know it doesn't help too much right now but we all really hope that you and bean will be just fine. And I'm sure you both will :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

LMAO Shrimpy!!!!!!


----------



## Twinminator

I'm going to be super dull now and go watch the second half... YKWIM :)


----------



## fitzy79

Boothh said:


> can i have some angels next to my name please? :)
> had lots of heavy bleeding sunday night and all yesterday in abit of pain, bleeding seems to be easing off now, had my blood results from the docs, my levels were 18.. he thinks very early mc, wish you all the best ladies and thanks for letting me share your journeys for a short time, ill be checking in on you all and lots of good luck and sticky dust xxxx

Boothh...so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: to you and hope to see you back with us really soon x


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo twinminator, you are a traitor to woman kind! hang your head in shame lol

im watching John and Kate + 8 and wondering how they're not in an asylum by now!


----------



## africaqueen

Tanya- I am sure u will be fine hun, but if it gets any worse, get yourself to the Dr tomorrow to get checked over ;-)

Shrimpy- haha! thought i was the only one that was desperate to buy baby things already! I will buy a few bits once we are lucky enough to have a scan with a heart beat  i wont get much just a few bits if they are on sale. I just LOVE looking at babies clothes cos they are sooooo beautiful and u can just imagine ur LO in them... aaahh cnt wait to be a mumm. God willing 

I am lying in bed cos im shattered! dh is home frm working away and he is disappointed that i couldnt see anything in the scan. Bless him. xxx


----------



## Zoesmommy

Yay! I scheduled my first appt. It's July 22nd. So excited!


----------



## fitzy79

AQ and Natty...great that scans went well for you both!

I have had some creamy brownish cm past couple of days. Today had some dark brown spotting too. No fresh blood and not in pain. Slight AF type cramps on and off but nothing too serious. I know it's prob just old blood and means Pip is snuggling in deeper but can't help but be worried. I've booked to go for bloods tomorrow to check HCG levels and then will have my early scan when 8+4 on 29th July. Hoping all will be well.


----------



## Zoesmommy

And I treated myself to a slice of cheesecake with lunch :)


----------



## blessedmomma

shrimpy i think its great you got your stuff early!

i love baby shopping and would be doing more but i still have a lot. im already replacing maternity clothes since like you i thought i was done. thank God that's all i got rid of!


----------



## Shrimpy

I just can't ignore a bargain, not helped by my husband either though, "just get it!", he's meant to be the voice of reason! 

AQ: I know what you mean, the clothes are gorgeous! That's one thing I won't be able to be prepared for. We don't want to find out the sex this time so it'll be a major shopping spree as soon as we get out of hospital. What better way to introduce a baby to the world than a major shopping trip LOL!


Zoesmum: Yay for booking your scan :) only 16 sleeps for you!!

Fitzy: Keeping everything crossed for you. I bet it is just your little beany getting all comfy in there :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi girls - not bought anything new for bean yet - need to go through DS's stuff and see what can be re-used.

Need to buy DS a bed so bean can have the cot and I'm sure there are some other bits we will need but not a lot so no big spending spree for me. Though saying that I will need to buy maternity clothes - I get sooooo big at the end that my clothes from last time weren't worth keeping so streched and mis-shapen.

I was hoping to hear from the MW today but nothing will leave it to next week and try again.

I am so tired and so sore and I keep sneezing which makes my neck and shouldedr pull and even more sore.

Have a lovely evening all.


----------



## natty1985

shrimpy thats brill your nearly done lol xxx I havent bought anything i recently (about 8 weeks ago) sold my mamas and papas murano nursery furniture set on ebay :( usually the case isnt it !!! i still have moses basket millie and boris from when i had finely and all the teddies to match the nursery and canvases, cot mobile etc i think we will pop to mamas and papas after the 12 week scan and buy the bedding and a few things that i threw as they werent worth keeping as millie and boris is in the sale then after that i will wait as we will be finiding out if all goes well FX ! so lots of blue or pink clothes :)


----------



## Tanya86

You are so patient waiting until the birth to find out the sex, I bow down to you and know I am far too impatient to do that!

AQ - so glad to read your news about your scan today, sending you lots of luck and hugs.

I was sitting here reading the replies about the discharge and all of a sudden got a massive wave of nausea, my first proper symptom of today so ive spent the last 10 mins sitting on the bathroom floor gagging but not being sick, I never thought I'd feel so happy to feel sick, I think its little claude (our nickname for the bean) telling me everything is OK :)

Ive only bought magazines and books so far, this morning I had my pregnancy and birth mag on the tube puffing my tummy out with the hope of someone giving me their seat but it didnt happen! The current P&b mag comes much recommended, there is a big section on birth for first time mums which is really interesting


----------



## Shrimpy

aww the millie and boris stuff is so cute :) This is the set I bought :blush: Thought it would be perfect for boy or girl. The bottom looks like its white with red spots but it's actually bright orange :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 8









nursery2.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Shrimpy

Tanys - YAY for feeling sick :) I haven't cracked out the pregnancy mags yet. Think I'll wait for my first scan. How ironic, I feel like I can buy baby items but not magazines ... I am a right weirdo :wacko::haha:


ETA: I am sooo not patient. We found out with both of our girls and since this is our last baby we would like to see what it's like to have a surprise. I've already tried to talk hubby into finding out but he's having none of it LOL I'm quite glad he's strong on that as I think it will be lovely to have a little surprise (God willing)


----------



## MumtoJ

Shrimpy they look fab. 

I've bought a couple of mags so far, just to make it feel "real"


----------



## readynwilling

I also bought my crib bedding - its baby sesame street :cloud9: 

Zoesmommy - YUMMMMM Cheesecake!

Congrats WiccanRachel & Cherylanne :happydance: welcome!!


----------



## natty1985

awww thats lovely hun is that mamas and papas? sure ive seen that before is it hodge podge? x


----------



## Shrimpy

It's eastcoast. I found it whilst doing random searches for unisex bedding (obsessed much!) was far too expensive on the website I saw but then found it on Sainsburys website cheaper and then when I looked again it had 1/3 off every item. I took that as a sign that it was meant to be :haha:

Aww baby seasame street sounds lovely!


----------



## natty1985

ahh its lovely that is very unisex :) i really wanted to go new but i just couldnt justify it all again when we had so much already and the fact millie and boris is on sale now in mamas and papas 20% off which to be fair its been a good seller for them they have had it for 3 years !! x


----------



## Shrimpy

If I had kept things I wouldn't be buying new. I literally got rid of everything, blooming typical. I blame the husband, it was all his fault he changed his mind and said we could have 1 more. It's always the man's fault. Saying that I've spent £150, but for what I've got I dont think that's too bad at all :)


----------



## natty1985

no you have done so well i have only kept a few outfits of Finley's the ones that people bought him i gave so much to my SIL when she was expecting my nephew as there is 1yr 1wk diff so everything fits him a year later xx Silly me i still have a baby bath also lol and i kepy my preggo books so i saved 50 squids there xx


----------



## Shrimpy

aww, we did the same. My youngest was born in July and my niece was born at the end of November a year later. They live over in New Zealand so although it was a different time of year the seasons were switched so we posted everything accross for them. Apparently it's really hard to buy baby stuff over there. They don't have places like Asda or Tesco where you can buy cheap baby things. Everything seems to cost a fortune. I love the baby books, I get all excited reading them, I used to always read a week ahead lol shock I gave them away too :dohh:


----------



## natty1985

haha i know how you feel about the week ahead your never reading whats actually going on with baby lol i think its your mind wishing you were one week ahead hahaxx oh thats really good you could also make use of your clothes when you keep them so nice you dont want them going in the bin do you :( fin was 6lb5 born and we had all stuff for newborn bless him he had next to no clothes until we came out of hospital and went to mothercare with my 82 stitches in toe tmi !!! i will ensure i take every possible size in with me this time xx


----------



## Aunty E

I won't buy anything unless this one turns out to be a boy I guess. I didn't buy anything for Mog until after the twelve week scan, but I did have a baby stash already. We won't need a bed for Mog until LO is ready to go into the cot, as we used a crib for the first five months or so with her. The only thing I'm considering buying is a double pushchair, but I'll wait and see how Imogen is walking by the end of the third tri. It might not be any use by then.


----------



## africaqueen

I am trying to imagine buying stuff and my baby actually wearing the clothes and i just cant! :-( what is wrong with me? i am starting to think it was a bad sign today that they seen nothing on the scan at all. Not even a sac :-( i was upbeat before and now im getting so scared. Surely if that bleed i had was a mc(what i thought was af) i would not of got a bfp 4 days later and then have my beta double, would i? what if they never find anything?? oh sorry ladies. Having a panic hr. xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Hi! Please add me if you will. EDD March 13, 2011. 

Thanks! I am also a March baby so I am SO hoping our little bean sticks and all goes well!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! Can I join? EDD March 16th :)


----------



## blessedmomma

hi new ladies, welcome! :hugs:

aq- im sure its all ok. my dr told me same thing about it being too early to show up on scan. she wont even scan til 8 weeks at least cuz it scares women into thinking something is wrong. your #s are going up thats a great sign hun! praying for you! :friends:

natty- look at your pic, your so adorable!


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: welcome Rottpaw and Whitbit22!!

Whit - so happy for you - we stalk some of the same journals. I'll defo stalk your preggo journal, if you do one... lol. 

Feeling pretty good tonight. A little crampy but ok. Its so freakin hot here!! Its 40 celcius with the humidex. The heat makes me even more sleepy!


----------



## squat18_02

Hello everyone! I just got my :bfp: this morning!. My edd is March 16!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats squat!

ready- it seems like i have cramps every night now


----------



## squat18_02

blessedmomma said:


> congrats squat!
> 
> ready- it seems like i have cramps every night now

I'm glad I'm not the only one cramping some!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies for the welcome! And congrats Squat!! :flower:


----------



## squat18_02

rottpaw said:


> Thanks ladies for the welcome! And congrats Squat!! :flower:

Congrats to you also!!:happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats everyone! I am also a little crampy. :flower:

Hi ready! :wave: So glad to see you!!


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats to the new girls!!!!! Xxx

Don't worry Sarah. They didn't see anything onnmy scan either so just gotta hope and pray that it was just too early. If they were worried they would be doing something sooner xxxxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Morning ladies! Hope we are all feeling nausea free and full of beans this morning! 

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies. 

AFM I'm feeling thoroughly sick after everything I eat, have my first doctors appointment Friday. Starting to get a bit of a gut on me, major bloat! 

Good luck for any forthcoming scans/doctors appointments. 

x


----------



## pinkycat

Morning all :flower:
Welcome all new ladies.

Im so happy i did my last digi and got preg 3+ in about 40seconds :happydance: I think its cos i usually use FMU even though its so weak it looks like water but today i used 2ndMU and it was sooo strong and came up straight away. Im NOT wasting any more money on them tests and i will stop going on about them :blush:

I hope every one is having a good day
chrissie xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats! march babies are gonna take over the world! haha. 

Rach- I knw i am probs sounding stupid, just a fear i now have. I would of bee happy to of seen a sac, but then again id probs be questioning why we didnt see anything in it... lol.It is a neverending mix of emotion and worry isnt it?
When are they scanning you again? Just a wk to go for me now, thankfully! 
Gonna try keep myself busy as i can so it goes quicker.

Does anyone else have sharp lil pains to one side? the nurse said its cos of the corpus Luteum cyst that i have on my ovary??

xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Well apart from my stupid CB digi experience this morning (there's a thread in the First Tri board) I'm fine. Stupid digis. STUPID.


----------



## natty1985

blessed thanks for the compliment :)) AQ i was told exactly the same thing about my pains its where the corpus Luteum cyst is and they checked it out and it was on the same side as my pains so rest assured all very normal!!! i also think we would worry even if we saw a heartbeat lol i am still worrying about nothing being in the sac so i know how you feel but believe me i dont think it would have made much difference lol like rach said that was all she saw aswell try not to frett xxx i had bloods done at half 8 this morning get the results at half 3 they are hoping for a hormone level of 7000 xx


----------



## Jo.Fo

Hi, 

New Marchie here! Getting close to my sixth week and not suffering with many symptoms, light cramps, nausea sometimes and that's it really.

Struggling to sleep but that's more because I am aware of trying to sleep on my side, which I dont normally do.

Other than that, noticed slight difference in my lower tummy, not picture worthy though!

Still losing weight but at a lower rate now, which I am fine with.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

can you change my due date to the 11th march im a numpty worked it out wrong lol...

Just been for my second lot of hcg bloods praying now that they are gonna double xx


----------



## Twinminator

pinkycat said:


> Morning all :flower:
> Welcome all new ladies.
> 
> Im so happy i did my last digi and got preg 3+ in about 40seconds :happydance: I think its cos i usually use FMU even though its so weak it looks like water but today i used 2ndMU and it was sooo strong and came up straight away. Im NOT wasting any more money on them tests and i will stop going on about them :blush:
> 
> I hope every one is having a good day
> chrissie xx

I've never used a cb digi (and don't intend to now having read aunt e's new thread lol!) but I too keep poas just to see if the line is getting any stronger day by day. Cept it isn't. Am drinking looads though. Keep telling myself "That's it. No more tests" but still find myself throwing them in the trolley like I'm possessed or something... :)

The only consolation to all this maternal angst and let's face it, mild battiness, is that in March 2011, there's going to be one heck of a lot of lucky, adored, healthy, happy babies being born! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Jo.Fo - when is your EDD and i'll add you to the first post :wave:

Hi Squat18_02 welcome and congrats :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

I WANT TO SLEEP! oh my gosh I'm so tired!!


----------



## Jo.Fo

readynwilling said:


> Jo.Fo - when is your EDD and i'll add you to the first post :wave:
> 
> Hi Squat18_02 welcome and congrats :happydance:

Hi, we are working on the 6th March although i am waiting for my first appointment to confirm!


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Jo.Fo. I'll add you! And if it changes just let me know! Congrats!

Me too Rach - and bloated and yucky...

And today i am offically closer to six weeks then to 5 :yipee: Just confirmed dinner with my dad, his gf and my nana on Sunday - SO EXCITED TO TELL THEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats 

Natty- i knw we will probs not be content till bubs is in our arms, but for now i would be more than happy to just have a confirmed uterine pregnancy 

Shells- Good luck with your numbers! sure they will be fine. Let us knw x

Well i have been shopping in asda and found myself lookin at the baby clothes and omg i wish i was past the 3mth stage, as there are some gorgeous outfits and loads at half price cos of the sale! aaah. 

xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator- Are you using fmu? Try using smu, iv always had better lines with smu or even later in the afternoon.

I love reading through this thread, all these babies are so loved and wanted it makes me :cry: 
Is any one else really emotional? iv cried 3 times today :blush: xx


----------



## heart tree

Pinky, I can't stop crying. My husband was joking around last night about wanting to see a bump and I started crying and got mad at him! I told him that was too much pressure and he shouldn't joke around since I've had mc's before I had a bump in the past. He tried to tell me he was joking and he meant it with love, but I was already bawling! I also cried at a movie where a horse died. Normally I would think this was sad, but I cried for 10 minutes or so. That was a little excessive!


----------



## africaqueen

Omg Heart tree- i am the same! VERY overly emotional at the moment!
I watched the season finale of desperate housewives the other day and cried virtually right through it!! esp the ending! i seem to be going waaaay over the top. I get teary when i see new babies in the shops etc too... haha xxx


----------



## msarkozi

AQ - I constantly look online at all the baby stuff too. I am keeping myself from buying anything until after the first trimester at least. But I do plan on finding out the sex of my baby as well, so as soon as I know, I am sure I will go crazy with the shopping!! It's so much fun shopping for babies:)


----------



## natty1985

Hi guys just had my blood results back and they have gone up by 67% the midwife said they were looking for them to go up by 60% but when i called i said so thats ok then is it and she said well they havent doubled i thought cheers love make me feel like shit now they said they were looking for 60% they got it whats the problem?? i also said monday i had bloods done at 1pm monday and 8am today and she said those hours wouldnt have made a difference :(


----------



## Nixilix

I still have that weird ache on the side I ovulated (i know what side as I only have one ovary) anyone else still feeling that ache stitch type niggle xx


----------



## Rosie123

.


----------



## natty1985

well thats what i thought ,, i read hormone levels double every 48-72 hours am i correct ? x


----------



## Rosie123

That's what I think as well xx


----------



## msarkozi

Natty - I read the same thing. Are you getting your levels checked again? If they are increasing, then I would think everything is ok. It would be if they aren't increasing that I would be worried. Hang in there, I am sure everything is going good :)


----------



## heart tree

Natty, I don't understand. Why would they say 60% then say 67% isn't enough. I'm really confused. Is there anyone you can talk to about this? And I would think the 5 hours would make a difference too. 

My friend in another thread had early bloods taken and they are making her wait 3 days to go for the second round to see if they've doubled. You didn't wait that long, so how could they go up that much?


----------



## africaqueen

Rach- Yes still have that ovary pain. Its the corpus luteum cyst that causes it. Thats what the nurse told me yesterday ;-)

Welcome rosie and congrats!

Natty- that nurse is being a arse. Some of them have the worst bedside manner!! Your numbers have risen just fine and are more than 60% so its all good. 

xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

Yeah Natty you're right. I would just ignore that midwife. If they said 60% you're over that so I don't know why she's being a moo about it. Some peoples HCG doubles in a different time frame, 48 hours is just the begining of the range. Silly woman! Did she book you in for another scan?

Congrats to the newbies :)


----------



## pinkycat

Glad its not just me crying at everything. 
Natty i thought it was 48-72 aswell, i also thought that when it gets over 2000 or something it rises slower xx


----------



## natty1985

I think staff nurse yvonne was having a bad day !! her words were this morning were looking for a rise of 60% if that happens we will scan next tuesday and its an indication things are ok then when she rang she said they have gone up 67% i said so thats ok then is it ?? she said well they havent doubled ... i mentioned the 5 hours and she said it wouldnt make the difference x i thought it would to be honest and if it is the case they double every 48-72 hours then i feel ok as a 67% increase in less than 48 hours is good to me xx


----------



## Aunty E

What a cow that nurse was. Sigh. I cry at everything too, I started snivelling because 'Beautiful' came on the radio. LAME.


----------



## Shrimpy

You are well within the range so I would try (as hard as it is) to ignore the mini hitler who you spoke to today:

Week since last menstrual period began Amount of hCG in mIU/ml

3 5 - 50 (less than 5 means you are not pregnant)

4 5 - 426

5 19 - 7,340

6 1,080 - 56,500

7-8 7,650 - 229,000

9-12* 25,700 - 288,000


----------



## natty1985

Pinkycat i also read it rises slower after 2000. Shrimpy they have booked me for a scan next Tuesday at 10am to hopefully see something more in the sac. i mean it wasnt even bang on 48 hours it was like 43 hours i dunno if im just clutching at straws x


----------



## natty1985

haha shrimpy my hormone levels are more than your chart they are about 8500 now xx


----------



## Shrimpy

not at all. 48 hours is the lower end of the range. The range is 48-72, you were under 48hours and nowhere near 72 so the lovely Yvonne was worrying you unneccessarily! Maybe someone wee'd on her new shoes?!


----------



## Shrimpy

natty1985 said:


> haha shrimpy my hormone levels are more than your chart they are about 8500 now xx


Well there you go then, someone definitely wee'd on her new Ward Walkers :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Natty - sounds to me like all is ok and the nurse was in a mood. Hopefully your scan goes very very well!!

:wave: Hey Rosies123! Welcome


----------



## natty1985

haha shrimpy that made me laugh well i will wait and see only 6 more days to go now hopefully something will show :)


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

I am going to be a March mummy too! 

EDD 11th March 2011.

So excited!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Natty - my levels were 8044 at 5 weeks, and the nurse told me I was right on target for the 5-6 week ranges. Don't stress yourself out, you are in perfect range!


----------



## natty1985

yh im glad they are high to be honest she just pissed me off ive been reading everywhere and they say they double every 48-72 hours then after 72 hours or just earlier they owuld have doubled sod her ill just wait for my scan next week x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Welcome Rebel fairy and congrats. 

Natty - I don't know a lot about levels etc, but what you e explained makes perfect sense, who knows why the nurse was being such an arse!


----------



## natty1985

i know what a prat !! if anyone has bloods taken in the next day or so can they note what the nurse says re: doubling ?? i have only read 48-72 x


----------



## Shrimpy

my friend is a student midwife so if I catch her online I'll ask her :)


----------



## africaqueen

Shrimpy said:


> my friend is a student midwife so if I catch her online I'll ask her :)

Ooh if u can catch her, can u tell her about my early scan and see how normal this is please? still need reassurance! lol xxx


----------



## natty1985

africa queen i started a new thread about my scan and a sonographer actually replied why dont you get in contact with her x


----------



## natty1985

and shrimpy you are the fountain of all knowledge thanks very much much appreciated :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh thanks natty i will take a look and msg her xxx


----------



## africaqueen

How do u knw she is a sonographer hun? that might jus be her user name xxx


----------



## L82

Hi ladies, need a bit of advice from any of you who have had blood tests and scans.

As you know i started bleeding on Monday and was booked for a scan today. The bleeding has slowed over the last 2 days and turned brown and at no point did i see any bits in it.

I went to the hospital today and they had the wrong information, they thought i was 15 weeks and said as i was only 5/6 they wouldn't give me an internal scan as it was too early!! (even though i know others have had them early) they did do any external scan but said that my womb tilts back and they couldn't see anything.... so they took bloods and explained that anything under 2000 would not show on a scan at all and that they would get me back in Friday for my second set... well just had the result and my level was 10733!!! 

Now i have been told that if it drops on friday (they will have my results back in 2 hours) i have missed, if they stay the same or go up i need to see the doctor for an internal. Why didn't they just do it today, now i have two more days of waiting and not knowing.... and is my level about right for this many weeks/days??

Sorry for the rant and any advise would be great :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Natty and AQ I will deffo ask :) I was going to be a student midwife too but i totally screwed up my interview. I was so nervous I froze and forgot everything I had researched :( there were 400 applicants, 70 were chosen for interview and there was only 7 places. Very proud that I managed an interview but pee'd off that I effed it up so royally. Ahh well, I can always try again after this bubs is older :)

L82 your levels sound VERY promising for the stage you're at. That's a bit poo that they wouldn't scan you internally :( Fingers crossed for you lovie, I hope you get a scan on Friday xx


----------



## africaqueen

L82- Your levels sound amazing! did they actually scan u and not see anything or did they not even try? 

This hcg level thing is what worries us most i think. Sooo many ppl say that by 2000 they should be able to see something, but if my levels have increased as they should, mine would of been over that yesterday and still we seen nothing, but the nurse was not concerned. I think as regard hcg there is so many variables that its impossible to say how much of a indicator for a viable pregnancy that they really are.
I think regardless of the number, as long as its increasing by at least 60% that is a step in the right direction. Geez i wish we had crystal balls that showed us our bubs whenever we wanted! lol. xxx


----------



## msarkozi

AQ - you are so right about the levels. I read that going by hcg alone is not a viable option as there are so many ranges and everyone is different. The only true thing is a scan. I don't think we should put too much worries in numbers, as long as they are in the range they should be in. But even so, a person could have a lower number, or higher number, and that is right for their body. I guess we need to quit thinking:)


----------



## Nixilix

Sarah I only saw thickening too. No sac, no nothing just thickening. My bloods were 442 and I was 4+3. xx

I was debating going for a private scan next week but nothing wil change between now and my epu scan in 12 days so just gets hold hope!


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> didnt your cb say 3+ which means you should be 5 to 6weeks did you tell them that x


----------



## Nixilix

No I got my 3+ digi at 4+5 and my hcg was 1072.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well i got my BFP today. I'm really nerves about putting my name in here! here is my pic of my test and you can decided for me! 

i worked out my EDD would be 16th March xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00210-20100707-1247.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## L82

africaqueen said:


> L82- Your levels sound amazing! did they actually scan u and not see anything or did they not even try?
> 
> This hcg level thing is what worries us most i think. Sooo many ppl say that by 2000 they should be able to see something, but if my levels have increased as they should, mine would of been over that yesterday and still we seen nothing, but the nurse was not concerned. I think as regard hcg there is so many variables that its impossible to say how much of a indicator for a viable pregnancy that they really are.
> I think regardless of the number, as long as its increasing by at least 60% that is a step in the right direction. Geez i wish we had crystal balls that showed us our bubs whenever we wanted! lol. xxx

Well i thought they would scan me internally, but they said because i was under 6 weeks there was no point, so they just did an external scan and said my womb tilts back and they couldn't see anything!!!! So back to waiting now, at least i can get the hospital by 9 on Friday and should get my results in 2 hours... if there is a rise they will scan me again friday.... i was so worried about today i was up at 4.10am this morning so i hope tomorrow goes quick, cause i need a good nights sleep!!


----------



## kelly brown

oh right yeah i got 3+ and i 5 weeks today got scan next friday should be 6wks 2 days so should see heart beat becci looks like a bfp congrats and welcome  x


----------



## Nixilix

I will be 7+3 on scan day :)


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome girls new march mummies :)

Anyone heard from tanikit?


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome girls new march mummies :)

Anyone heard from tanikit?


----------



## africaqueen

Well that's positive then Rach 
No point doing a private scan cos i looked into it and they dont do vag ultrasound so they said they rarely see anything before 7wks and not worth doing so early. I will deffo be booking a 3d scan with them when im further on, god willing  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi becci, i cnt see anything on that pic hun, have u got another pic?

xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Me too I think!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Wow! Anyone else with crazy bloating? I'm 5 +4. I don't remember it this badly with my first


----------



## kelly brown

Zoesmommy said:


> Wow! Anyone else with crazy bloating? I'm 5 +4. I don't remember it this badly with my first

i am bloated loads to mate and lots of trapped wind lol x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

if u look close there is a pink line there its very clear!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Becci- I can see the test line very clearly but no other line. Probs my eyesight hun. Hayfever playin me up 

Girls- I am bloated to bits too! very gassy. lol. I bought some branflakes today and going to start having it for brekky cos not going the loo quite as regular as usual xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

here u go hun xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00210-20100707-1247.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## africaqueen

Still cnt see a 2nd pink line hun. Maybe its clearer when ur looking at it rather than a pic. Id test again in 2 days and it will be darker then ;-) xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Can anyone else see the line?? xx


----------



## msarkozi

I think I can see a very faint line there


----------



## Shrimpy

I can see a faint line :) Just slightly to the left of the wee plastic ridge things ?


----------



## lilo

Hi all Had my doctors appointment today, got bloods done and my EDD is 12 March so I'm really excited now having proper conformation :happydance: :happydance: we even Phoned my mum to tell her and to our shock she was really excited about it!!!


----------



## Shrimpy

that's great lilo, congrats :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Becci, to be honest hun, it might be a evap line... I really hope its not but i just looked at the other pic and i got the same type thing last year. I would test again in 2 days and hopefully then u should see a nice bfp ;-) How many dpo are u? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats Lilo 

Does anyone else feel really hungry all the time?! good job im doing slimming world and can eat unlimited amounts of certain things! lol xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Its pink not grey tho! its defo not a evap! its on a superdrug test!!! Even hubby can see the pink and even tho its dried up abit now its darker and still got a pink colour 2 it!!!


----------



## Shrimpy

becci, my internet cheapy looked just like that :) My hubby couldn't see it but I was adamant it was there. I took a digi and it popped up with 1-2 so he had to believe me lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Its pink not grey tho! its defo not a evap! its on a superdrug test!!! Even hubby can see the pink and even tho its dried up abit now its darker and still got a pink colour 2 it!!!

Hun, u asked our opinion and mine is that i cnt see anything other than what looks like maybe a evap. The evap i had, actually had a hint of pink to it. That's not to say that it is a evap at all. I think its too light to see clearly on a pic thats all. Just test again in 2 days and it should be nice and darker.


----------



## lilo

thanks xxxx and yes i do feel really hungry the whole time but nothing at all takes my fancy !!! but the worst part for me is the tiredness its only gone 7 and I'm ready for bed, lol


----------



## kelly brown

lilo said:


> thanks xxxx and yes i do feel really hungry the whole time but nothing at all takes my fancy !!! but the worst part for me is the tiredness its only gone 7 and I'm ready for bed, lol

snap i was ready for bed at 3 pm lol x


----------



## africaqueen

lilo said:


> thanks xxxx and yes i do feel really hungry the whole time but nothing at all takes my fancy !!! but the worst part for me is the tiredness its only gone 7 and I'm ready for bed, lol

:haha: i knw what u mean! i have been exhausted for the past 2wks! but suffering frm insomnia so dnt manage to get much sleep when i do go to bed... :wacko: I seem to be wanting savory stuff rather than sweet the past few days. Mostly sandwiches and rice etc. xxx


----------



## bobo5901

africaqueen said:


> Congrats Lilo
> 
> Does anyone else feel really hungry all the time?! good job im doing slimming world and can eat unlimited amounts of certain things! lol xxx

Oh my goodness, the hunger keeps increasing. I have never been the type of girl that could eat a lot. I would always get full quickly. Now, I seem to be getting hungry often. Last night I ate more than my husband. I have never done that. I was kind of embarassed and didn't want to eat anymore, but I definitely wasn't full. Its so weird because sometimes I feel really hungry and I start to eat and I lose my appetite right away. I can't read my hunger!


----------



## Shrimpy

want to know something sad?! I am sooo excited about my 2 going to stay over at their granny and grandpa's tomorrow night so I can a) have a nap in the afternoon without having to keep one ear open for them, and, b) so I can have a lie in in the morning. I'm such a selfish mother right now but I'm just SOOOOO tired! I took them to the zoo today and had a picnic after and I am absolutely shattered. I feel like I could sleep for a week!

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## msarkozi

Shrimpy - I don't think you are a selfish mother at all. You deserve some downtime as well. And the zoo and picnic sound wonderful. I am sure they really enjoyed that. And I am sure they are going to enjoy time with their grandparent's as well tomorrow:)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

AQ ive been doing weight watchers i think thats still ok to do in pregnancy isnt it?.... altho last 2 days ive been more hungry too, had pick & mix yesterday and a macdonalds mcflurry today lol so not done too well .... all i wanna eat is sausages!!!!


----------



## lilo

Shrimpy said:


> want to know something sad?! I am sooo excited about my 2 going to stay over at their granny and grandpa's tomorrow night so I can a) have a nap in the afternoon without having to keep one ear open for them, and, b) so I can have a lie in in the morning. I'm such a selfish mother right now but I'm just SOOOOO tired! I took them to the zoo today and had a picnic after and I am absolutely shattered. I feel like I could sleep for a week!
> 
> :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

no your not selfish at all xx I feel exactly the same as you! the tiredness really gets to me, I look forward to the kids going to summercamp for a few hrs so that I can come home and lie down for an hour during the day, I feel guilty but I would rather do that than try keep going and ware myself out and not be able to do anything with the kids .


----------



## Aunty E

Hey Becci, that's just like my first BFP with Mog, first pic way better than second tho! Anyhoo, I got a digi the day after getting a line like that, so test again in the morning.


----------



## readynwilling

Becci - i defo see the line. thats not an evap. Congrats :happydance:

Welcome Rebel_fairy30, & lilo :wave:

had a big lunch - now i feel like crap again.... having a peppermint tea - i hope that helps!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats new march mummy joiners! :hugs:

lilo- we have the same due date :happydance:

shrimpy- you shouldnt feel selfish at all. in fact you should feel like you r doing the best for your children by resting up. i learned after the first two that if i didnt take a break from being supermom and rest a bit i would get grumpy with them. if i would just take a break though i could come back refreshed and have enough energy for a minute to enjoy them again. :thumbup:

i just got back my numbers from first hcg blood test and was 1592 for 4+3. we are very excited and have next blood test on fri.


----------



## MumtoJ

wow you girls have been busy today - been at work today so I had loads of catch up reading to so will probably missed loads of comments - its not personal just baby brain kicking in.

Can remember who asked but I haven't seen any posts from Tankit for a few days - hope everything is ok.

I'm not crying at all at the moment but I do seem to have had a humor bypass and get cross very easily.

Glad to see all the numbers are looking good for you ladies and fx for anyone still waiting on tests and results.

My neck and shoulder are still so sore can't turn my head at all in one direction made driving up to derbyshire and back intersting today.

DS is now pretty covered in spots - though he'd been lucky still only had 6 when he went to be but woke up with a load more and even more have come up during the day poor lad.

I have eaten so much fruit today that if I don't go there is something seriously wrong in there !!!!

Sorry to anyone I've missed and welcome to all the new March Mummies.

X


----------



## natty1985

africa queen she is a sonographer i think hun i saw alot of posts that lead me to believe it was her occupation which is good :) hope that ladies comments made you feel better its really lovely to see a light at the end of the tunnel :) cant remember who asked about blood tests now and the levels being really high at 6 weeks or nearly they will be very similar to mine in a few days and its ok apparently xxx OH took me and finley out for tea tonight how lovely i thought although the pub was HEAVING and i coouldnt bare it so we went to maccys instead haha soooo bad (slaps hand) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MumtoJ- I hope your ds feels better soon. Must be tiring for u too.

Blessed- your numbers sound fab!!

Shrimpy- that is not selfish. We all need a bit of me time and it must be difficult when u have LO's. Enjoy the sleep and let the kids enjoy the break too ;-)

Shells- I think ww is ok during pregnancy but u have to increase your points and need a letter frm the midwife. Slimming world is more recommended as they work along side the royal college of midwives and u can eat a lot more on sw.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

natty1985 said:


> africa queen she is a sonographer i think hun i saw alot of posts that lead me to believe it was her occupation which is good :) hope that ladies comments made you feel better its really lovely to see a light at the end of the tunnel :) cant remember who asked about blood tests now and the levels being really high at 6 weeks or nearly they will be very similar to mine in a few days and its ok apparently xxx OH took me and finley out for tea tonight how lovely i thought although the pub was HEAVING and i coouldnt bare it so we went to maccys instead haha soooo bad (slaps hand) xxx

Oh yeah i felt tons better after reading Terrri's post before:thumbup:
I am now feeling very excited and only a lil bit nervous. Nerves will probs kick in this time next wk... lol. When are u having another scan, the 15th like me?

xxx


----------



## natty1985

next tue its the hang on ill check ......OMG 13TH unlucky or what!!!! 10 am!!wowzers !!!

ill be so worried all week only 6 days to go though ay and OH is off now until monday so i only have a day on my own to frett about it and we hopefully pick our new car up next week mon FX so im hoping ill keep myself occupied xx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh we have not got long to wait now Natty. Tuesday and thursday will be here before we knw it  R u feeling more nervous or excited? right now im excited but that will no doubt change tomorrow! lol xxx


----------



## natty1985

im nervous at the moment i dont know why i think it was that battleax midwife earlier and you just cant imagine anything appearing in the sac im keeping fingers crossed but im really unsure and just taking every day as it comes really xxx what about you ? xx althought i have not many symptoms im finding life with OH very difficult at the moment he cant seem to do right and to be honest i keep wanting him go out i feel like ive gone off him aswell as choc xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

id like to try sw but im so fussy!!!! and with ww i can still eat my chocolate lol xx


----------



## jesstula

Shell'sAngels said:


> AQ ive been doing weight watchers i think thats still ok to do in pregnancy isnt it?.... altho last 2 days ive been more hungry too, had pick & mix yesterday and a macdonalds mcflurry today lol so not done too well .... all i wanna eat is sausages!!!!

hey shell, hope you don't think i'm poking my nose in, just wanted to let you know that i was told not to eat many mcflurrys (or any whippy ice cream) (boo!! lol)can't remember why, possibly because of raw egg. Hope i haven't worried you, just thought i'd let you know. Hope everythings going well for you and you not suffering with to many horrible symptoms (i had my first wave of sickness yesterday it was horrible!!).

Best wishes to all you lovely ladies. xx


----------



## jesstula

natty1985 said:


> im nervous at the moment i dont know why i think it was that battleax midwife earlier and you just cant imagine anything appearing in the sac im keeping fingers crossed but im really unsure and just taking every day as it comes really xxx what about you ? xx althought i have not many symptoms im finding life with OH very difficult at the moment he cant seem to do right and to be honest i keep wanting him go out i feel like ive gone off him aswell as choc xxx

Natty!! I didn't realise it was you chick! you changed you avatar!! lol. now trying to catch up on this thread to see whats been going on!! Hope you are ok. xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Natty- I knw how u feel as i cnt even imagine seeing a sac in my womb... its a fear from my ectopic i think. I will only believe its truly possible that i may be a mum when i see our bubs on that scan in some way. I pray in a few wks time we are both laughing over all this and looking forward to our midwife booking in appts ;-)

Shells- Slimming world is fab cos on top of all the stuff u can eat, you also get 70 syns per wk and so u can still eat choc every day ;-) that's why i love it! haha 

jesstula- i rem reading something about not eating mr whippy style ice cream when pregnant as it runs a risk of something... cnt rem what! lol

xxx


----------



## jesstula

It's pregnancy brain, blame it on the pregnancy brain!! lol xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

I think it's a risk of listeriosis from whippy ice-cream. 

x


----------



## Twinminator

Hmmm, can't say I've ever heard of anyone having pregnancy problems because of My Whippy......
....except perhaps Mrs Whippy....

:laugh2:

PS Am I the only one here whose plannig on keeping pregnancy secret from 99% of people until after dating scan? Do tell xx


----------



## africaqueen

Twinminator said:


> Hmmm, can't say I've ever heard of anyone having pregnancy problems because of My Whippy......
> ....except perhaps Mrs Whippy....
> 
> :laugh2:
> 
> PS Am I the only one here whose plannig on keeping pregnancy secret from 99% of people until after dating scan? Do tell xx

Mrs Whippy!!:haha::haha: love it!

xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

I've told 2 people OH and 1 other who I see all the time and would work it out anyway, besides that will see how it goes. If MS is too bad then may have to tell work before scan. If not will leave it until after.


----------



## readynwilling

i've only told my mom and my in-laws. I will tell my Dad this weekend and then thats IT till 12 weeks... is that 99% or more like 90% lol


----------



## Twinminator

AQ he's a bit of a fiend that Mr W! :haha:

I don't know whether it's a blessing or a curse but I developed a gluten intolerance last year after birth of my twins (HEARTBREAK, I LOVE MY SANDWICHES!!!) so I'm now used to having to check everything's labels before I let food pass my lips. :wacko:

It also means that at this time of the evening, when I might have thought "Mmmm.... supper.... mmmm... toast...!!", well now it's easier to think ah s*d it, I'll just have a banana. Or nothing. Boring, but it's working in my health's favour I suppose!


----------



## Twinminator

Yes, I only told OH and VBF. I think I'll wait til I can no longer blame my bump on weight gain til I tell anyone else, The interference and "Whose Baby Is This Anyway" syndrome was bad enough first time round...!


----------



## bobo5901

Twinminator said:


> PS Am I the only one here whose plannig on keeping pregnancy secret from 99% of people until after dating scan? Do tell xx



Man, I am terrible with secrets. I have told a few people and the way I see it is that worst case scenario if this pregnancy does not work, I won't feel bad about telling those people. I don't keep things internally very well.


----------



## africaqueen

I have told my parents, MIL and my 4 closest friends, who knw what we have been through and wont broadcast it. I will wait intill we hit the 12wk mark before i tell everyone else, all being well xxx


----------



## rottpaw

bobo5901 said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> PS Am I the only one here whose plannig on keeping pregnancy secret from 99% of people until after dating scan? Do tell xx
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I am terrible with secrets. I have told a few people and the way I see it is that worst case scenario if this pregnancy does not work, I won't feel bad about telling those people. I don't keep things internally very well.Click to expand...

Hi all! I'm just getting started participating here, but look forward to getting to know everyone! 

A bit about me - I'm 35 and 4w3d pregnant with our first! :happydance: Morning (or rather, all-night-long sickness) has already hit me with a vengeance, but this is not a huge surprise. I've never been able to take BC pills because the hormones (even at that low dose) make me so ill. So, I kind of knew I could be in for it with pregnancy. But :baby: will make it all worth it!!! I just need to take one day at a time.

So meanwhile, I saw the comment above and had to laugh! I, too am terrible with secrets, especially one this big. And the issues the MS has already caused me are bound to cause questions at work, so I have a feeling our little secret will be well and truly out of the bag here very soon, the way word travels among my friends, family and coworkers. I've only actually _told _my mom, BFF and two other friends (one who asked outright, and I am too tired to fib, LOL!). For me I think what will probably happen is that the MS is going to make the issue kind of unavoidable, so I might as well explain the truth and enjoy the sympathy LOL! At least people will know what's really going on, and in my case, in any social setting, friends will know quickly because I normally enjoy a glass of wine or two LOL!

I just realized I have written a novel. Look forward to getting to know everyone and celebrating! 

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## siobhan87

I'm a March mummy :) edd 11th march 2011 xxx


----------



## squat18_02

africaqueen said:


> Shrimpy said:
> 
> 
> my friend is a student midwife so if I catch her online I'll ask her :)
> 
> Ooh if u can catch her, can u tell her about my early scan and see how normal this is please? still need reassurance! lol xxxClick to expand...

Hi africa! I'm a sonographer, do you mind me asking what your numbers where at when you had your scan? Did you have a vaginal scan?


----------



## squat18_02

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Can anyone else see the line?? xx

I think I can see a real faint line Becci! Congrats and welcome! How many dpo are you?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi newbies! there is gonna b a ton of march babies! :hugs:

shrimpy i like your new avatar. you are so cute! and you too squat! i might have to change my avatar to a wedding pic some day, there are so many sweet ones on here.


----------



## CuriousCat

Lynda S - March 2nd, 2011


----------



## Nixilix

Morning. Will catch up later just getting ready for work :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all - Hello and welcome to all the new March Mummies that have appeared overnight (teach me for going to bed at 10). 

I am so tired - DS woke up at 5:30 so we have all been up since then - not a happy gal here! He is now covered in spots and getting worse - so much for the mild dose, coping well but starting to get itchy now bless him.

Hope you all have a lovely day - will pop back on a bit later take care


----------



## Twinminator

Nix / Mum2J, morning to you too, and morning to anyone reading!

I had the wiiiieeeerdest dreams last night. They're getting more and more like Grimms fairytales all the time, not quite nightmares but not quite pleasant either!

With keeping it secret, don't get me wrong I desperately want some people to know ASAP, but the few (sadly, key) individuals who will inevitably make me feel like sh*t, and will continue to do throughout the nine months, well they're my reason for such good willpower!!!! :(

Anyone doing anything exciting / scary / different today? I'm just going to visit my (adult) niece, who happens to be 20wks pregnant and is having her scan tomorrow. So I can get all excited about pregnancy and talk babies, but for her, lol! :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Morning ladies! Hope you're all feeling ok! Its after 3 am and I cant sleep at all!


----------



## Shrimpy

morning all!!

Blessed - I wish I still looked like that. My 2 babies have ruined my body. That pic was taken 4 years ago (well it will be 4 years on 22nd July) *sniff sniff* I WILL get my bod back .... 1 day ... maybe LOL!!

As for telling people, my whole family know and my inlaws know, my 4 best friends know and most of the toddler group I go to know as I had a wee funny turn when I was there. Actually there's not a huge amount of people left to tell LOL. The mum's at my eldests nursery will probably guess when we go back after the Summer holidays as I had a bump by 12 weeks last time round. After (if! please God) we hear the heartbeat we'll probably let the cat out of the bag to others. I am crap at keeping secrets and get really stressed about having to tell porkies etc.


----------



## natty1985

Shrimpy i am the same lol more or less everyone knows about baby family wise. i told everyone about Finley very early im not superstitious really xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies and beanies 

Welcome to all the new ladies an beanies 

Well i had yet another restless night. Woke up twice to go for a wee and then was up early this morning. I feel shattered, but just cnt manage a full nights sleep. GRRRRRR.
I am sooo (tmi) constipated aswell! have not been for 3 days and usually im every day! have just had some bran flakes for brekky and im gonna eat lots of fruit today.
Feel mega bloated now! Well i am off for a walk around the shops now and then later im meeting my friend for lunch so that's today taken care of. Just tryin to keep busy so next wk's scan comes around quick! lol.
Natty- How is the waiting going for u?

Hope everyone else doing ok xxx


----------



## Nixilix

The constipation is the worst! I ate so much fruit and it didn't work!

I'm feeling rough today, sleeping enough but still unbelievably tired it's crazy.


----------



## MumtoJ

I know what you mean I must have eaten my bodyweight in fruit / veg / salad yesterday and :loo: nothing. If I every speak to a MW I will be asking about the soluble fibre and whether its safe to use during pregnancy.


----------



## lilo

Morning ladies xxx

had a restless night myself (kids had 12hrs) but hubby was working night shift so that problie didnt help. so tired now, but i'm going to pull myself together and bring them off to the park for a while.

for constipation i have to swear by "tropican" orange Juice, it really is the only thing that worked for me, i get really constipated in pregnancy and had tried everything but for some reason that orange juice really worked for me. no harm giving it a try x


----------



## Beckster30

Morning ladies! Hope you're all feeling well today?

Congratulations to all the newbies!!

I can feel a headache creeping up on me this morning, I've been dreading this happening, I suffer from migraines and have always had horrible headaches in first trimester which paracetamol doesn't touch! Hey ho, shouldn't complain though!

How's everyone managing eating? I seem to be hungry all the time but nothing appeals! Very annoying. Mind you yesterday I had such a craving for a cheese and tomato roll with salad cream, it really hit the spot! Have had craving for tomatoes in all my pregnancies. 

I have been following slimming world since my DS was 6 months old, got to target and have been maintaining for over 20 months. I'm intending to stick to the plan as much as I can this pregnancy as I really don't want to gain as much as I have in all my other pregnancies. 

The insomnia is wearing off now thank goodness! Still exhausted most of the day but usually manage to get a kip on the sofa in the afternoon while DS watches cbeebies!!


----------



## Shrimpy

For those suffering with constipation, you can take fibogel (the orange fibre drinks) but you cannot have anything that contains senna in it as it can cause miscarriages. I have IBS and suffer from awful condtipation, I pass out due to the pain of the cramps I get and then have the most lovely poop explosion when I finally come too (sorry WAY TMI) so I need to watch the old #2 issues :) Another thing you can ask for is lactulose, it's a stool softner. It tastes absolutely rancid (too me anyway, very thick, gloopy and MEGA sweet) but is very effective.

Fresh brewed coffee can help too as caffeine is a natural laxative. A large latte and halfway through drinking it I'm normally good to go. 

OK you all now know WAY too much info about my toilet habbits, so I shall leave it there :)


----------



## MumtoJ

lol @ Shrimpy but that may explain it - been off the coffee for the last week so would coincide with the problems ...


----------



## Shrimpy

give it a bash MumtoJ and see if it helps. 1 or 2 coffees a week aren't going to harm anything. Infact I think you're allowed 1 or 2 mugs per day .... hmmm I shall go in search ....

t's important not to have too much caffeine. This is because high levels of caffeine can result in babies having a low birth weight, which can increase the risk of health problems in later life. High levels of caffeine might also cause miscarriage. It's best not to have more than 200mg of caffeine a day when you're pregnant.

The amount of caffeine in food and drink will vary, but as a guide each of these contain roughly 200mg or less of caffeine:

&#8226;2 mugs of instant coffee (100mg each) 
&#8226;1 mug of filter coffee (140mg each) 
&#8226;2 mugs of tea (75mg each) 
&#8226;5 cans of cola (up to 40mg each) 
&#8226;2 cans of 'energy' drink (up to 80mg each) 
&#8226;4 (50g) bars of plain chocolate (up to 50 mg each). Caffeine in milk chocolate is about half that of plain chocolate

tra da :D taken from the pregnancy guidelines on the Food standards agency's website

Yes, I am queen geek! :blush:


----------



## Aunty E

You can take lactulose, it really works. But is gross. Sorry. I had to take it for weeks at the beginning of my last pregnancy, and am quite keen to avoid it this time round I can tell you!

I have my first appointment next week - I was thinking about putting it off until after a private scan at eight weeks, but I'm on holiday for two weeks after that and I don't know how long it takes to book in for a twelve week scan, so I thought I'd better bite the bullet and do it sooner. 

I'd forgotten how awful the exhaustion was last time - I'm finding it difficult to work up the energy to do anything at all :(


----------



## MumtoJ

Shrimpy said:


> give it a bash MumtoJ and see if it helps. 1 or 2 coffees a week aren't going to harm anything. Infact I think you're allowed 1 or 2 mugs per day .... hmmm I shall go in search ....
> 
> t's important not to have too much caffeine. This is because high levels of caffeine can result in babies having a low birth weight, which can increase the risk of health problems in later life. High levels of caffeine might also cause miscarriage. It's best not to have more than 200mg of caffeine a day when you're pregnant.
> 
> The amount of caffeine in food and drink will vary, but as a guide each of these contain roughly 200mg or less of caffeine:
> 
> 2 mugs of instant coffee (100mg each)
> 1 mug of filter coffee (140mg each)
> 2 mugs of tea (75mg each)
> 5 cans of cola (up to 40mg each)
> 2 cans of 'energy' drink (up to 80mg each)
> 4 (50g) bars of plain chocolate (up to 50 mg each). Caffeine in milk chocolate is about half that of plain chocolate
> 
> tra da :D taken from the pregnancy guidelines on the Food standards agency's website
> 
> Yes, I am queen geek! :blush:

Thanks for the info - but is not that I'm not letting myself have the coffee :coffee: its the reaction I get from my stomach when I go near it :sick: - it doesn't seem very happy at the thought of coffee at the moment - had it with No1 as well early on - and then found I could drink it again later on.

Might be brave and try making a cup a bit later on once lunch has settled itself.


----------



## Nixilix

Well had to come home from work cause felt crappy and tired so will log on later and do some work. 

i want it to be scan day NOW!


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah im the same with coffee. That was the clincher that i was deffo preggo, cos i usually have a cup every morning and last wk i was nrly sick after one sip and it tasted rancid! I have got a btl of that super sweet lactoluse in the cupboard that i needed when i slipped a disc in my back last yr and couldnt go due to all the codine i was taking.
Might give that a whirl tomorrow if no joy today! lol.

Iv got no cravings as yet but really fancy a chicken stock cube!! lmao.
I added some to dinner last night and couldnt get enough of licking my fingers when id crumbled it! weird. Anyone else fancying something they usually wouldnt?

xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Im hungry but cant decide on food. Im going to make a cheese and onion toastie now then probably go to bed for a few hours. 

I managed to go to the toilet this morning and it felt so good (sorry TMI). 

Who is having a scan next?????


----------



## africaqueen

Rach- i hope u feel better soon hun.
Im not sure who is next for a scan, but this time next wk i would of had mine and i hope i will be very happy with the result  xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

I think Natty's next, think I read that she has one on Tuesday. I still have forever and a day to wait *sigh* ho hum. I did get excited this morning though when I opened the fridge and almost vomited there and then at the smell of the garlic sausage I had bought :thumbup:

What strange women we are, excited by feeling like utter crap :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Shrimpy said:


> I think Natty's next, think I read that she has one on Tuesday. I still have forever and a day to wait *sigh* ho hum. I did get excited this morning though when I opened the fridge and almost vomited there and then at the smell of the garlic sausage I had bought :thumbup:
> 
> What strange women we are, excited by feeling like utter crap :haha:

:haha: the more crap i feel the better i feel!! haha. Just wanting signs all the time that lil beanie is doing well:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## heart tree

Wow ladies, it is so hard to keep up with you all given the massive time difference! I'm still waiting to feel like crap LOL! I've been starving, but no nausea. I really want the nausea to kick in so I feel like this is real. The only real symptom is sore boobs that are bigger. 

Sometimes I get mild cramping, but not for several days and sometimes I get that strange right sided stitch near my ovary. I want to believe it is that cyst you are all talking about, but I've had this stitch since before I was pregnant, so I think it is something else that they haven't diagnosed yet.

My first scan is Tuesday. Fx'd that we see something. A heartbeat would be divine!


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all! (its only 9am here lol)

Welcome Linda!! Congrats :happydance:

If we want you can give me scan dates and i can add them to your username on the first post... 

Feeling much much less bloated today. Feel pretty good actually. I have had 1/2-3/4 cup of fiber one with blueberries for breaky the last 2 days and it *seems* to be helping. Along with drinking 3-4 liters of water a day. Unfortunately coffee is the one thing that is making me nauseous. So thats out for me lol.


----------



## africaqueen

Aww heart tree, i am so excited for your scan on tuesday!! I hope u see a lovely lil heart beat but just remember that its more likely u will see a sac and a yolk at this stage 

It seems a lot of us have scans coming up this wk! i pray we all get to see something positive xxx


----------



## heart tree

I hope everyone gets a positive scan!!! I know I might not see a heartbeat, but at 6+4 there is a good chance I might if the bean is growing properly.


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> Nix / Mum2J, morning to you too, and morning to anyone reading!
> 
> I had the wiiiieeeerdest dreams last night. They're getting more and more like Grimms fairytales all the time, not quite nightmares but not quite pleasant either!
> 
> With keeping it secret, don't get me wrong I desperately want some people to know ASAP, but the few (sadly, key) individuals who will inevitably make me feel like sh*t, and will continue to do throughout the nine months, well they're my reason for such good willpower!!!! :(
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting / scary / different today? I'm just going to visit my (adult) niece, who happens to be 20wks pregnant and is having her scan tomorrow. So I can get all excited about pregnancy and talk babies, but for her, lol! :)

twinminator- so sorry you cant just tell everyone and get a good response. i think there is always someone who is a butthead though. we are having #5 so we have already heard it from people. i realize that a big family isnt for everyone but we both love our big family and wouldnt change it for the world. it sucks though that some people cant just be happy that your happy at such a wonderful time. i feel ya on that. even some of our key people made rude comments about how much 5 kids was gonna cost us. funny thing is we are doing very well and our kids are very well taken care of. we have more than enough and even help out our other family members that were rude about it! so keep your head high and dont let it get to you too much.:hugs:


mumtoj i hope your LO is feeling better. had chicken pox when i was little but cant member how long it lasted.

hi new ladies!

hope everyone is having a great day. i have to join in on the insomnia. woke up at 3 to pee and couldnt fall back to sleep. grrrrr!


----------



## Nixilix

heart tree- i sill have that pain, and i had it before too. so in a way im glad i have felt it before cause im thinking it cant be pregnancy related

i just did the last digi i had (i bought a twin pack last week cause thought i'd get 2-3 but i got 3+) i wasnt going to use it cause if i didnt get 3+ id freak out. well i got pregnant 3+ in under a minute. im excited today. mum popped over and we looked at prams!


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies! 

I'm feeling much better this morning and actually starving for breakfast, so I'm having an egg sandwich (I microwave an egg with some herbs and then put it on cheese toast). Mmmm!! 

For all those struggling with :loo: issues, one thing that is helping me (so far, anyway!) is high fiber bread. I know not everyone likes a lot of bread or has the same brands we have here in the states, but Pepperidge Farm makes a 15 grain bread that has 4g fiber per slice. Right now I'm only up for one slice at a time because they're large, but I'm able to fit in several per day, maybe a piece of toast, then my cheese toast with my egg sammy, then maybe later a piece of bread with butter and jelly or garlic toast with dinner, something like that. I think that's helping a lot. However, like many others I have cut out my daily cup of :coffee: so we'll see how I do. That normally helps things along!

I am so excited for everyone's scans! :happydance: Everyone please update as you go and I'll be praying for you! 

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I have my scan on Wednesday. Hoping to be able to hear the heart beat and see my little bean, and that all is well.


----------



## Nixilix

Oooh the next two weeks are gonna be scan-tastic!


----------



## msarkozi

It sure is, and I hope/pray everyone has good news:)


----------



## kns

hi
partner is 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant and past 2 days have period like stabbing pains.
no bleeding.
midwife said if it continues tomorrow call again or if pain gets worse call again and we have to go the EPU.
anyone else with this pain?
my partners mum has really stressed her out by saying eptopic pregnancy so i had her crying last night coz she scared. i've told her that her mother isnt a doctor so she doesn't know and if doctor thought that then he;d have her in straight away for scan.
any ideas to the pain?

xxx


----------



## natty1985

kns are you the ones from stoke on trent ?? when i went in with my pains they had me in straight away there are brill up there they would have said if they were worries these pains are very common


----------



## kns

hi natty we are from north staffs/south cheshire way.
Alsager way?
yeah i'm hoping we can get to EPU in north staffs just to put our minds at rest.
are you from stoke?


----------



## Cloberella

Hey everyone, I think I'm due 14th March. I had my first Drs appointment today and my midwife appt is two weeks on monday. I'm so excited, this is our first baby and we're both so happy :)


----------



## natty1985

Yeh i went up to north staffs epu the other day have you called them to ask if they will see your girlfriend? x


----------



## blessedmomma

good luck on scans these next couple of weeks ladies! :hugs:

kns- natty is right, its very common and i hope she is ok soon.

i have to go in fri for my second hcg #s. should get results back monday to compare. 
also have my first appt on july 22 but not sure if i will see ob or just do paperwork. next appt will be july 29 and hopefully will schedule first scan, yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Cloberella said:


> Hey everyone, I think I'm due 14th March. I had my first Drs appointment today and my midwife appt is two weeks on monday. I'm so excited, this is our first baby and we're both so happy :)

Hi Cloberella! You are just one day behind me - I am 4&4, due March 13. It's so exciting and I am so glad to have ladies to share with! It's also my first and hubby and I are so happy!


----------



## kns

does the doctor have to refer you or can you contact them yourself?
so you from stoke or near?


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> good luck on scans these next couple of weeks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> kns- natty is right, its very common and i hope she is ok soon.
> 
> i have to go in fri for my second hcg #s. should get results back monday to compare.
> also have my first appt on july 22 but not sure if i will see ob or just do paperwork. next appt will be july 29 and hopefully will schedule first scan, yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi Blessed Momma! First, relating to another post I saw by you, you are indeed BLESSED to have a wonderful larger family, and don't let any naysayers tell you differently! I'd love to have that many myself. We've had so much trouble ttc that I am just grateful to be pregnant with our first, but I totally understand how amazing big families can be. So ignore anyone that rains on your parade! 

With regard to HCG, I get mine tested again tomorrow as well. I'll keep you in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Girls immso excited for each and everyone of us!! 

What shall I have for my din din. I fancy a carvery!


----------



## Shrimpy

You've done it now NIX!!! I had only just stopped craving a carvery and now you've put it right back at the forefront of my wee noggin! If hubby wasn't on nightshift tonight I'd be dragging him there now. 

I wanna carvery, roast beef, loads of onion gravy, a big yorkshire pud :cry::cry:


----------



## natty1985

KNS its open 8-4 monday to friday you dont have to be referred from your doctor i just rang at like 8:01 and they booked me in to see me that day they were really good and lovely ladies :) 

AQ its going veryyyy slow lol OH is off though so at least i have company!! what about you ?

My scan is next tue at 10am scared is an understatement really hoping i see something ...

Heart tree we scan the same day im sure you will see a heartbeat ive read alot about being sort of 6weeks and seeing one fingers crossed xxx

Im really hungry but i just dnt know what to eat i keep fancying ice lollies xx


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> good luck on scans these next couple of weeks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> kns- natty is right, its very common and i hope she is ok soon.
> 
> i have to go in fri for my second hcg #s. should get results back monday to compare.
> also have my first appt on july 22 but not sure if i will see ob or just do paperwork. next appt will be july 29 and hopefully will schedule first scan, yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hi Blessed Momma! First, relating to another post I saw by you, you are indeed BLESSED to have a wonderful larger family, and don't let any naysayers tell you differently! I'd love to have that many myself. We've had so much trouble ttc that I am just grateful to be pregnant with our first, but I totally understand how amazing big families can be. So ignore anyone that rains on your parade!
> 
> With regard to HCG, I get mine tested again tomorrow as well. I'll keep you in my prayers! :hugs:Click to expand...

well thank you sweetheart! we arent worried about it, we know that the same one who gave us this baby also takes care of us financially :friends:

its funny that the ones who had something to say we have helped out with money plenty of times, so its silly to us.:haha:

i will be praying for u too that ur numbers increase and thank you for your prayers! :hugs:
did i remember right that u r in the states?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi and welcome to any newbies and beanies 

Kns- I had a ectopic in Jan and my symptoms were light bleeding, which started pink and then turned bright red and a pain in one area in my left side, which gave me a stitch sensation down the top of my left thigh. Ended up having emergency surgery and lost our baby and left tube. Any pain that causes concern should be checked out.
If your OH is not bleeding though, that is a good sign. It is quite normal to have aches and pains in the first tri but any severe pain, and take her straight to the EPU or A&E.
Sure she will be fine 

Natty- yes scared is the understatement of the year! i am so worried after my ectopic, i cnt enjoy being pregnant intill i knw that our beanie is safe. I will still worry then, but it will be the same worry that anyother pregnant woman has and not terrible fear that i might lose my fertility aswell as another baby.

Good luck to the ladies waiting for blood results! Hope this wkend goes fast so we can all start posting news about our scans and beanie sightings ;-)

xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome Cloberella!!


----------



## MumtoJ

oooh a carvery sounds fab - not fair can't go out with DS being ill. We're having pasta for tea - made the sauce this morning, will freeze the rest for an emergency meal when feeling too sick to cook & OH will have to face the kitchen. Will have to pull finger out soon and do a big batch of freezer cooking so we don't end up living off takeaways (although saying that it was the only thing that stayed down last time!).

Everything is such an effort at the moment and poor DS seems to be getting the short stick at the moment, with not being well and me being tired.

Spent some time in the garden which made me feel better whilst I was out there and at least some of the weeds have now gone. But it started raining and now I'm back in the house I just want to curl up and sleep.

Hope you are all well and either enjoying your symptoms or don't have too many causing you problems.

Fx for everyone with scans / tests


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies,
I hope you all have had a good day. 
Im sooo tired today and feel really sick,my stomach is churning. :sick:
Its our 4th wedding anniversary today and we are meant to be going out for a meal but I just can't face it, so im going to my LO's parents evening and having a bath and going to bed xx


----------



## africaqueen

Pinkycat- Happy Anniversary! hope u have had a lovely day.
I feel shattered myself. Gonna get a nice bubble bath and read my book i think 

Does anyone else have a really bloated looking stomick? looks like its gone a size up in the past 2 days! lol xxx


----------



## msarkozi

AQ - I had to search in my closet for pants pre weight loss so I could be more comfortable! I don't know how I am going to survive 3 more weeks before I can go shopping for maternity clothes?!


----------



## africaqueen

msarkozi said:


> AQ - I had to search in my closet for pants pre weight loss so I could be more comfortable! I don't know how I am going to survive 3 more weeks before I can go shopping for maternity clothes?!

Its suprising at our early stages isnt it?!
If all i well with our beanie, god willing, i will deffo be buying some new underwear and resorting to wearing my clothes that fitted before i lost weight. lol. Just feel sooo bloated! xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

pinkycat- happy anniversary! our wedding anniversary is dec 30, but we are celebrating our anniv of our first date today, which is silly but special to us.:happydance:

lol aq and msarkozi- i am already wearing stretchy pants. i put on my jeans, but i like breathing soooo....:dohh:
and am wearing a small maternity shirt that im sure will be too small in second tri but works for now.


----------



## msarkozi

It's totally crazy to be needing bigger clothes already, but I think it is normal. My boss told me she needed them too this early. I think it is all the bloat that does it. I generally wear jeans to work, and then as soon as I get home I put on my yoga pants. But some of my jeans feel a little too tight once I get bloated (which is usually afternoon). I found a pair of dress pants I had, and this material feels so much better! 

I don't live near any stores either, and I am not going to a city for 3 more weeks. I was told about belly bands, but I don't think I want to try those


----------



## africaqueen

msarkozi said:


> It's totally crazy to be needing bigger clothes already, but I think it is normal. My boss told me she needed them too this early. I think it is all the bloat that does it. I generally wear jeans to work, and then as soon as I get home I put on my yoga pants. But some of my jeans feel a little too tight once I get bloated (which is usually afternoon). I found a pair of dress pants I had, and this material feels so much better!
> 
> I don't live near any stores either, and I am not going to a city for 3 more weeks. I was told about belly bands, but I don't think I want to try those

You could always order some stuff online if u dnt live near a town:winkwink:
Any excuse for shopping with me! :haha:
I cnt wait till im in 2nd tri and can go baby shopping! aaah bliss:cloud9:

xxx


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> good luck on scans these next couple of weeks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> kns- natty is right, its very common and i hope she is ok soon.
> 
> i have to go in fri for my second hcg #s. should get results back monday to compare.
> also have my first appt on july 22 but not sure if i will see ob or just do paperwork. next appt will be july 29 and hopefully will schedule first scan, yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hi Blessed Momma! First, relating to another post I saw by you, you are indeed BLESSED to have a wonderful larger family, and don't let any naysayers tell you differently! I'd love to have that many myself. We've had so much trouble ttc that I am just grateful to be pregnant with our first, but I totally understand how amazing big families can be. So ignore anyone that rains on your parade!
> 
> With regard to HCG, I get mine tested again tomorrow as well. I'll keep you in my prayers! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well thank you sweetheart! we arent worried about it, we know that the same one who gave us this baby also takes care of us financially :friends:
> 
> its funny that the ones who had something to say we have helped out with money plenty of times, so its silly to us.:haha:
> 
> i will be praying for u too that ur numbers increase and thank you for your prayers! :hugs:
> did i remember right that u r in the states?Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the prayers! Yes, I am in the States, in Georgia. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw- were u effected by all the flooding?


----------



## Twinminator

Blessed M - thank you for your kind words earlier, it can sometimes make you doubt yourself when others are so convinced they're right about your family planning "errors". :(

ALL YOU CARVERY CRAVERS - I went to the carvery with my prego niece this lunch time and TOTally out-ate her!!! :blush: Only £3.49 a head and it's gorgeous :munch:

Feel like I want to sob. Dunno why. Someone tell me a joke, quick! :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

africaqueen said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> It's totally crazy to be needing bigger clothes already, but I think it is normal. My boss told me she needed them too this early. I think it is all the bloat that does it. I generally wear jeans to work, and then as soon as I get home I put on my yoga pants. But some of my jeans feel a little too tight once I get bloated (which is usually afternoon). I found a pair of dress pants I had, and this material feels so much better!
> 
> I don't live near any stores either, and I am not going to a city for 3 more weeks. I was told about belly bands, but I don't think I want to try those
> 
> You could always order some stuff online if u dnt live near a town:winkwink:
> Any excuse for shopping with me! :haha:
> I cnt wait till im in 2nd tri and can go baby shopping! aaah bliss:cloud9:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Unfortunately, since I live out in the middle of no where, by the time I order anything and it reaches me, I will be about to drive down to the city. So I may as well save some shipping costs and hold off. I love shopping though!! And as soon as I find out what this baby is, let the baby shopping commence! :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Msarkozi- I LOVE shopping too! i think i will particularly enjoy shopping for tiny lil clothes 

Is there anyone else that cnt believe that they are pregnant? i dnt mean u are so excited u cnt believe it, more like, u cnt picture holding your own baby and havin a bump etc??
Or is it me just being weird? xxx


----------



## natty1985

glad its not just me who has been suffering with a fat tum lol im out of my jeans already just cant do them up at all :( ive had a ham and tomato sandwhich for tea and come to bed at half 6 feel really sick and i have already been sick and im getting a dull ache in my lower abdomen :( feeling sorry for myself so im watching soaps in bed xxx


----------



## natty1985

AQ totally with you hun.... felt like that with number one and rest assured he is healthy and v happy sleeping in the next room and he is 3!!! it will all become more and more real but i dont think you ever get used to being pregnant until your lying in bed with a baby in a cot next to you :)


----------



## MumtoJ

I really shouln't have eaten so much for my dinner - didn't have a massive dinner, but apparently too much - its threatening to make a repeat performance!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kezziek

Hi March Mummies! 

I came on here a couple of days ago to join in but i think there have been a hundred pages since then- you gals can talk and i like it cos there has been so much to read (i come on at least once a day but dont always get chance to post).

I'm due 14th March 2010 if all gos well :happydance: I was nearly two weeks late with my first so hoping it doesnt end up being more like the end of March. 

I hope all you girls having scans soon have your mind put at rest :hugs: This is such an anxious time and I just lay awake at night worrying about what will happen and I've already had one full term bubba so I can't imagine what it must be like if you've had previous losses :nope: But thinking of you all and reading this thread a lot to see your updates.

Symptom wise I have been nauseous on and off, little bit of heartburn and lots of dizziness and hot flushes. My boobs aren't sore which worries me a bit cos i think they were last time. I also had really bad cramping and back ache with my first, especially at night and i've started to have a bit of that today too. 

Oops i better go cos i just burnt my husbands dinner. He's not gonna be pleased cos I offered to make it after eating his dinner I made earlier for him :dohh: was hungry. 

Twimnator- i love those £3.50 carverys we have one near us and we often go, i was really craving one of those the other day. In fact its meaty things i want at the moment. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah i agree Natty. 
I wont be able to properly imagine holding our bubs intill i have a huge bump and feel lots of kicks every day. lol. I have been feeling pessimistic again today and thinking maybe there will be nothing there when i have my next scan :-(

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> Blessed M - thank you for your kind words earlier, it can sometimes make you doubt yourself when others are so convinced they're right about your family planning "errors". :(
> 
> ALL YOU CARVERY CRAVERS - I went to the carvery with my prego niece this lunch time and TOTally out-ate her!!! :blush: Only £3.49 a head and it's gorgeous :munch:
> 
> Feel like I want to sob. Dunno why. Someone tell me a joke, quick! :haha:

oh hun i havent planned all my babies either, but that doesnt make them any less precious to me. im convinced they were planned all along even if i wasnt trying to make them :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Hey KezzieK! Welcome. I think you posted a few days ago but didn't leave your EDD so i posted for you to let me know and i would add you!! I don't want you to think you were left out :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

aq- my heart goes out to you. hope you find some peace about everything when you see that little baby:baby:


----------



## Twinminator

Blessed M - Soooo true!! :)

AQ - I totally feel like I've made some huge mistake reading the tests and that my first mw appointment I'll be laughed out of the room...!!! :o

Kezziek - are you a jolly northerner then?? lmao (I'm actually not from Gy but love the cheap prices IYKWIM!!!!


----------



## kelly brown

africaqueen said:


> Yeah i agree Natty.
> I snap i the same to keep worrying when my boobs stop hurting and have to keep touching to keep checking i got my scan next friday just hope our baby heart it beating i have had 2 mmc so am i nerous wreck :( x x x


----------



## kelly brown

africaqueen said:


> Yeah i agree Natty.
> I wont be able to properly imagine holding our bubs intill i have a huge bump and feel lots of kicks every day. lol. I have been feeling pessimistic again today and thinking maybe there will be nothing there when i have my next scan :-(
> 
> xxx

when is your scan mate x


----------



## Twinminator

Oh by the way, does anyone know anything about group b strep? I vaguely recollect somebody hovering over me shortly after giving birth to my twinnies, telling me "You have Group B Strep. If you have another child, make sure you tell someone"!

I sort of forgot about it in my haze, then months later read an article in a mag about it, saying it is one of the biggest killers of new borns!!!! NOT a nice thought. 

Of course since then I haven't thought about it again.... til now. I was hoping for a home birth this time, but it looks like many hospitals are anti if you have GBS.

It's a long shot, but are there any first-hand experiences to share??? xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- my scan is on the 15th, so not long now but long enough to almost lose my mind... I have never felt so scared and worried in all my life.
With my ectopic in Jan, i didnt get chance to be scared cos i had bleeding at 6wks, had a scan and was in theatre within a hr of the scan as tube was about to rupture, but the bleed was really light and i had no pain, just a stitch so im terrified it could happen again.I just could not stand to lose another bean and my fertility too. But i have no choice in the matter really. Just need to hope and pray all is ok this time xxx


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw- were u effected by all the flooding?

Hi Blessed, you mean the Nashville floods? I was not, thank God, but Tennessee is my home state and my hometown is only a couple hours from Nashville. We have a lot of friends and family there so I know it was awful.


----------



## natty1985

AQ i am worried but i really cant imagine how you must be feeling :( we had a chemical preg in march we knew for a day then lost it and it was heartbreaking so all you mummies who have lost further along or had tubes removed i really dont know how you do it your very very brave !!

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

natty1985 said:


> AQ i am worried but i really cant imagine how you must be feeling :( we had a chemical preg in march we knew for a day then lost it and it was heartbreaking so all you mummies who have lost further along or had tubes removed i really dont know how you do it your very very brave !!
> 
> xxxx

Thank u Natty. Its not being brave, its being unable to fight the strongest desire to be a mother ;-)
I would do anything and go through anything to have our child.
I just pray i have gone through enough and this is it for us.

Has anyone else had mild af type cramps?? having them now and feeling panicky. Not painful just mild af type cramps xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Twin - I had a test for GBS done privately with my last as they don't offer it on NHS. I had it between weeks 34 and 37 I think? I know if your positive they have to give you some sort of antibiotics intravenously (sp?) as soon as you go into labour. 
Thats prob why they don't like homebirths as you'd need a drip. 
x


----------



## bobo5901

xxxx[/QUOTE]


Has anyone else had mild af type cramps?? having them now and feeling panicky. Not painful just mild af type cramps xxx[/QUOTE]


I do have the cramps from once in a while. They are mild and the come and go often during the day. It doesn't hurt, just enough to notice them


----------



## africaqueen

bobo5901 said:


> xxxx


Has anyone else had mild af type cramps?? having them now and feeling panicky. Not painful just mild af type cramps xxx[/QUOTE]


I do have the cramps from once in a while. They are mild and the come and go often during the day. It doesn't hurt, just enough to notice them[/QUOTE]

Oh glad it's not just me! a lot milder than af cramp but very similar.


I am over tired and starting to look on the bleak side of everything so time to dry my hair(just had a bath) and go to bed with my book i think. Take my brain away from all things pregnancy related for a hr or so. 

Nite all xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

AQ - I am having mild cramping today too, but it comes and goes, so I am not really worried about it. If they were severe, I would definitely go get checked out. They say it's pretty normal though because it's your liagaments and everything stretching out for the changes taking place in our bodies.


----------



## Zoesmommy

Cramping is normal! AF types at least. I called my dr early in my first pregnancy with them and he told me he doesn't know why we get them in first tri but we do. He said his wife drove him crazy with them their first pregnancy. As long as there is no bleeding!


----------



## tickledpink

Got a :bfp: today, after testing three days early so I'm a little nervous right now... [-o&lt; but my EDD is March 16th. 

I was convinced :witch: was on her way... I still am! Since Monday I've been having back cramps and I usually get that a day or two before I'm due on. The 'knicker watch' is even worse than before now :wacko: I still can't believe it :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Tickledpink!! Welcome!


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> rottpaw- were u effected by all the flooding?
> 
> Hi Blessed, you mean the Nashville floods? I was not, thank God, but Tennessee is my home state and my hometown is only a couple hours from Nashville. We have a lot of friends and family there so I know it was awful.Click to expand...


oh i thought i had heard there was some in georgia. so sorry to hear about your family and friends. thats horrible. :cry:


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats Tickledpink!

I went today to get my pregnancy confirmed at the health department so I might be able to get some sort of insurance, and they acted like I was crazy for coming in so early. Where the line was faint, they kept asking if it was FMU, et cetera.. And then I told them I was only 3 days late. They acted like they never saw people come in that were earlier than two weeks late! I am just thinking, WHO in their right mind WAITS THAT LONG?! It kind of irritated me.. ugh

I am also having the same type cramps! It's great to be able to talk about everything with you ladies its so reassuring. :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

tickledpink said:


> Got a :bfp: today, after testing three days early so I'm a little nervous right now... [-o&lt; but my EDD is March 16th.
> 
> I was convinced :witch: was on her way... I still am! Since Monday I've been having back cramps and I usually get that a day or two before I'm due on. The 'knicker watch' is even worse than before now :wacko: I still can't believe it :cloud9:

Congratulations!!! And I totally understand the "knicker watch." I got my BFP Monday and first HCG levels Wednesday. Second HCG tomorrow and am scared still because (get this) I *wasn't* sick last night. Trust me to find something to worry over whether I'm sick or *not*! Gah! All this makes me positively mental, so I totally understand. And I have been checking EVERY time I go to the bathroom, half expecting the whole thing has been a dream! 

Oh, how relieved I will be when levels come back good tomorrow. Please, God, let everything come back fine! 

Hugs ladies! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

africaqueen said:


> bobo5901 said:
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had mild af type cramps?? having them now and feeling panicky. Not painful just mild af type cramps xxxClick to expand...


I do have the cramps from once in a while. They are mild and the come and go often during the day. It doesn't hurt, just enough to notice them[/QUOTE]

Oh glad it's not just me! a lot milder than af cramp but very similar.


I am over tired and starting to look on the bleak side of everything so time to dry my hair(just had a bath) and go to bed with my book i think. Take my brain away from all things pregnancy related for a hr or so. 

Nite all xxxx[/QUOTE]


Not to worry! I get those cramps too. Very scary at first but I honestly think it's just that there's so much going on in the uterus at the moment. Everything is growing and changing and that's bound to produce mild muscle contractions (or that's what I keep telling myself!) 

I'm with others though - everything I've read says as long as there's no blood, it's all good! So relax and enjoy your book! I'm going to do the same, because spending too much time overanalyzing everything I feel is making me a little crazy LOL! 

G'night ladies! Everyone have a lovely evening! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> rottpaw- were u effected by all the flooding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blessed, you mean the Nashville floods? I was not, thank God, but Tennessee is my home state and my hometown is only a couple hours from Nashville. We have a lot of friends and family there so I know it was awful.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh i thought i had heard there was some in georgia. so sorry to hear about your family and friends. thats horrible. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me! We've not had any here in N. Atlanta, but we could do with some rain LOL! Hugs to you! :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## heart tree

Whitbit22 said:


> Congrats Tickledpink!
> 
> I went today to get my pregnancy confirmed at the health department so I might be able to get some sort of insurance, and they acted like I was crazy for coming in so early. Where the line was faint, they kept asking if it was FMU, et cetera.. And then I told them I was only 3 days late. They acted like they never saw people come in that were earlier than two weeks late! I am just thinking, WHO in their right mind WAITS THAT LONG?! It kind of irritated me.. ugh
> 
> I am also having the same type cramps! It's great to be able to talk about everything with you ladies its so reassuring. :flower:

Whitbit, they are idiots. I'm always amazed that we get questioned about these things. I agree, who waits that long? If you are ttc, you KNOW your cycle. No need to wait 2 weeks. I also get irritated by the health care system because they assume we all ovulate on CD14 and measure your progress by that assumption. I ovulate between CD22-28. They always think I should be further along no matter how many times I tell them that I ovulate late. I lied to them this time so they don't miscalculate how far along I am. I hope you can get some insurance. You are pregnant by the way. I saw your test!!! 

Cramping is very normal ladies. Don't read too much into it unless they are severe cramps with bleeding. 

xoxo


----------



## Nixilix

Wahoo for 6 weeks!

Boo for sickyness. went and ha my carvery but my gosh I thought it wanted to come back up to see me :)

Feel bit icky this morning too. Horrible snotty metallic taste is pissing me off!


----------



## Whitbit22

I agree that they are complete imbeciles! :rofl: I ovulated on cd 17.. and according to that am 1 or 2 days later but no big deal! Hopefully my OB will be smart enough to listen to me about that.

BOO for ickiness! It always seems like whenever I lay down to go to bed it is the worst! I'm really not looking forward to sleepytime :haha:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello ladies

I am tentively joining you if thats ok :)

So a little about us I'm 35 (36 in just under 4 weeks) and my hubby is 32. I came off bcp at the end of April 2009 and we have been trying since then. I got a bfp at the end of September but our last pregnancy (our first) unfortunately ended with an MMC at the end of November :( so I am a little worried second time around - especially as it's taken 7 cycles since then to fall pregnant again. 

We got our bfp on Wednesday evening, double checked yesterday before I started believing it. We are absolutely overjoyed but also a little cautious and wary - I've had such a mixture of emotions running through my head since we found out :wacko:

I'm only around 4 weeks so realise it is early days yet. Am just hoping and praying that this is a sticky one :)

Justt giving everyone on this thread a sprinkling of sticky baby :dust: :dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

STICKY VIBES HON!!! Congrats!!


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations SmileyShazza.

I'm 6 weeks today everyone. I know it's not very far along, but i'm half way to 2nd tri!! Maybe then i'll calm down a bit and relax. I'm also on knocker watch.

How's everyone feeling at the moment? xx


----------



## cherylanne

not knocker watch lol knicker watch lol xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

cherylanne said:


> II'm also on knocker watch.
> 
> How's everyone feeling at the moment? xx

Thats a strange synptom :rofl: :winkwink:

In all honesty I am absolutely crapping it - am too on knicker watch! At least the extra trips to the loo are upping the amount of steps I'm doing each day :haha:


----------



## Twinminator

Whitbit22 said:


> I agree that they are complete imbeciles! :rofl: I ovulated on cd 17.. and according to that am 1 or 2 days later but no big deal! Hopefully my OB will be smart enough to listen to me about that.
> 
> BOO for ickiness! It always seems like whenever I lay down to go to bed it is the worst! I'm really not looking forward to sleepytime :haha:

The first nurse I went to see (before my period was due but had a bfp from first response) had SUCH bad bedside manner, I was blubbing so bad I couldn't get out of my seat to leave the room. She basically thought I was imagining I was pregnant because it was 'impossible to "know" so soon'. (Like one of the other lovely ladies said, if you are ttc, or simply interested / aware of your own bodily rhythms, you KNOW. You feel it. I "knew" two days before implantation)
Then she was behaving like she'd never seen anyone cry before. :grr:

I'll be seeing her later today, can't wait to rub her silly nose in it :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay!! Congrats on halfway through First Tri!! I'm slowly getting past the paranoia!


----------



## Whitbit22

Twinminator said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> I agree that they are complete imbeciles! :rofl: I ovulated on cd 17.. and according to that am 1 or 2 days later but no big deal! Hopefully my OB will be smart enough to listen to me about that.
> 
> BOO for ickiness! It always seems like whenever I lay down to go to bed it is the worst! I'm really not looking forward to sleepytime :haha:
> 
> The first nurse I went to see (before my period was due but had a bfp from first response) had SUCH bad bedside manner, I was blubbing so bad I couldn't get out of my seat to leave the room. She basically thought I was imagining I was pregnant because it was 'impossible to "know" so soon'. (Like one of the other lovely ladies said, if you are ttc, or simply interested / aware of your own bodily rhythms, you KNOW. You feel it. I "knew" two days before implantation)
> Then she was behaving like she'd never seen anyone cry before. :grr:
> 
> I'll be seeing her later today, can't wait to rub her silly nose in it :haha:Click to expand...

Wow. I hope people that act this way really feel as stupid as they act! Gosh :haha:


----------



## L82

Good morning ladies 

I have my second set of bloods today (after bleeding monday) and then depending on the results possibly a scan this afternoon. My results Wednesday were 10733 so really i need them to come in over 20000, i'm keeping my fingers crossed.

In my heart i really dont think i have lost it completely just by how i am feeling (this morning bb's hurt, feel sick and have a horrid blood taste in my mouth) i hope these are all good signs (plus i only bleed monday and now nothing at all) I just hope im not wrong!!

Ill update you later x


----------



## Twinminator

fx for you l82 !!! xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Good Morning all

Welcome to the new mummies and congrats on the BFP!!!

L28 fx for you what time is your bloods?

my big news of the morning (TMI) i did a poo :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am such a happy girly and feel so much more comfortable. Must have been that cup of coffee I managed to drink yesterday afternoon.

Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Twinminator

MumtoJ said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> 
> my big news of the morning (TMI) i did a poo :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am such a happy girly and feel so much more comfortable. Must have been that cup of coffee I managed to drink yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day

Congratulations, er, I think!! :rofl:


----------



## Rainbowpea

welcome smileyshazza. I also had a mmc in Nov so know exactly how you are feeling :hugs: and some sticky :dust: back atchya! xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi Rainbow Pea - I recognise you from the TTCAL section :hugs:

Congratulations on your bfp :D 

How are you feeling? Nervous? Excited? Fancy being buddies? It's good to have someone who knows how it feels to be newly pregnant after an mmc :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Good morning ladies! is it ok if I join in? I just got my :bfp: yesterday so EDD will be March 11, 2011.

I'm Terri from Canada and I have one other baby, Edward is 17 months. He is also a "BnB baby" :thumbup:

I have my first Dr. appointment next Thursday :)


----------



## Jo.Fo

Ok guys, am I strange? 

Two weeks after my 20 BFPs (well not far off!) I have just done another test just to see a dark test line. All my were fairly faint to start with as it was early, I just really wanted a dark line! This time, the test line came up before the control line! Very happy!

Any of you guys done something similar or equally daft?!


----------



## codegirl

I actually was thinking of retesting. Not that my line was faint or anything the first time, it came up before the control line like yours, it's just that it all seems a bit unreal.

I have one test left so I might do it on the weekend to show DH.


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have done 6 tests since Wednesday evening! :blush: I think it's natural to want to see the line get darker and I know I will probably keep testing until it's actually sunk in that my lines are getting darker and the pregnancy appears to be progressing.

I'm going to do a CB digi on Sunday as OH never believes the IC's he likes to see those words come up. Am thinking it will probably say 2 - 3 weeks, then I will do another the week after just to see it change to 3+ weeks and then I will probably stop testing.


----------



## Jo.Fo

My husband thinks I'm crazy but each test puts a smile on my face!! It is the last one I promise (well cant guarantee that as I bought a twin pack, it would be rude not to use the second!!)

Mine were all faint as I tested really early but the one from this morning is ace!!


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning ladies!
Wow i go to bed and come on here and we have increased again! wooohooo.
March babies are deffo gonna take over the world!! haha.

Welcome to all the new ladies and beanies!

L82 - best of luck with your results. I am sure all will be fine as your numbers are great.

Lovin "knicker watch" and "knocker watch" LMAO!!! I have been doing both since day 1!!

I am feeling a little calmer this morning after a good night's sleep and have realised that what will be, will be and my non stop hysteria about it will make no difference at all, so i may as well carry on with life, be happy im pregnant right now and pray for positive news at the next scan. Seems there is no other option right now.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok. I am a lil crampy(very mild) and feel a lil sick but im doing ok xxx


----------



## Jo.Fo

africaqueen said:


> I am feeling a little calmer this morning after a good night's sleep and have realised that what will be, will be and my non stop hysteria about it will make no difference at all, so i may as well carry on with life, be happy im pregnant right now and pray for positive news at the next scan. Seems there is no other option right now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling ok. I am a lil crampy(very mild) and feel a lil sick but im doing ok xxx


This is how I am beginning to look at it now, there is nothing we can do apart from live and healthily. We are blessed to be pregnant! 

Plus, I'm enjoying all the cooking and housework my husband has decided to do!! Wish I could be pregnant all the time!


----------



## Shrimpy

Good grief, you go to bed early, wake up late and look what happens ... 4 pages to catch up on :)

Twinminator - I had GBS with DD #2 there are 2 ways of testing, through swabs or through urine. The best time to be swabbed is around 35-37 weeks I believe. It can come and go so if you were tested at say 16 weeks and it came back positive, that doesn't neccessarily mean you will still be carrying it at full term. If you have it at 36 weeks then it's more than likely you will still have it when you give birth.

They don't routinely test for it here but I had thruch for 6 LONG months with my daughter so had countless swabs taken and it came up then. I'm going to request it this time on the NHS as I've previously tested positive. They will feel my full wrath if they dare refuse!!

Anyhoo, having it once, doesn't necessarily mean you will have it again, but there is a higher chance you will. If you do have it you need to have antibiotics prefereably at least 4 hours before giving birth. If there's time they like to give you 2 doses. I didn't have time to get any as I gave birth 30mins after getting to the hospital. If you don't receive the antibiotics, they monitor the baby for 24 hours and take swabs from its' nose and I think ears just to check it hasn't contracted it. Because of the antibiotics you can't have a water birth and you have to give birth in a hospital setting rather than a midwife led or birthing unit.


UK Girls, if you want the test you can get the kit free here : 

https://www.medisave.co.uk/group-streptococcus-screening-test-p-7896.html?gclid=CIaj3_uN3qICFYIU4wodKikcyw

you just need to pay £32 for the lab to process it

Here's the group b strep website with loads of info. I think it's disgraceful that it's not routinely tested for in the UK!!

https://www.gbss.org.uk/


----------



## africaqueen

Jo- haha! I am loving not having to change the cat litter and dh has been doing the odd load of washing and he has been doing the hoovering! hehe. Love it.

xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

WOAH!! Scuse the essay, I was just totally freaked when I found out I had it so researched it to death :)

Anyhoo, I managed to have a poo too this morning :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Do my posts show up on here?


----------



## kns

hi
partner having severe pain and apparently nothing anyone can according to Triage nurse, doctor and pregnancy units are all fully booked until next week.
put doctor will see her this afternoon apparently.


----------



## lilo

Morning girls, 
once again i love getting up and reading all your posts, makes me feel normal again, that i am not the only one having all these thoughts , symptoms and of course my obsession with re-testing :blush: my biggest thing is trying to cut down on coffee, I try so hard but i think is because I know that i shouldn't drink it makes me want it so much more, am trying but have already had two cups and want more. still cant eat anything :cry:


----------



## Shrimpy

barbie - yes they do! :)

kns - do you know if you have any private scanning places near by? If you're that worried maybe it's worth getting a scan done privately to try and ease your minds? Big hugs to both you and your partner, I hope it's nothing serious!!

lilo - have you tried decaff coffee instead? Admittedly I am no coffee conoisseur but I can't taste the differance between caffiniated and decaff. Maybe worth a little shot then you can have the best of both worlds :)


----------



## Jo.Fo

africaqueen said:


> Jo- haha! I am loving not having to change the cat litter and dh has been doing the odd load of washing and he has been doing the hoovering! hehe. Love it.
> 
> xxx

I have also told him the smell of cat food is making me queazy so he is doing that as well! We got in last night and he said 'now put your feet up and i'll sort tea!' - cant complain at that


----------



## Jo.Fo

lilo said:


> Morning girls,
> once again i love getting up and reading all your posts, makes me feel normal again, that i am not the only one having all these thoughts , symptoms and of course my obsession with re-testing :blush: my biggest thing is trying to cut down on coffee, I try so hard but i think is because I know that i shouldn't drink it makes me want it so much more, am trying but have already had two cups and want more. still cant eat anything :cry:

Coffee is my biggest pit fall. I love the stuff, whether its in a cup, a chocolate, dessert, i love it. Gone from lots of cups a day to none which has been very hard, but im drinking more juice instead. 

Another good way to cut down is to use a smaller cup, that way you dont feel that you're depriving yourself but you are limiting your intake!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is ok 

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Shrimpy, Yaaaay on the pooing!! i went last nite!! woohoooooo. hahaha. Feel a lil less bloated so that's good.

KNS- If your OH is in severe pain, take her to A&E straight away. Don't wait for a Dr appts. It maybe the start of a mc or a ectopic. Not all ectopics have bleeding as a symptom. Dont take any chances./

xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks Shrimpy, I'd really hoped for home birth, or if in hospital, water birth, because the choice was taken out of my hands last time (prem twins and first pregnancy).

Will look up those free test kits.

I loathe hospitals, even more so since having the girls.... three weeks in special care... I reeeally hope I come up neg for GBS this time cos I don't want my options decimated before i start!! :(


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Chimpette! and a huge congrats x

Jo- I cnt drink coffee now cos it makes me wanna be sick! lol. It was the first proper pregnancy sign that i had. It tasted vile to me.

xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

Twinminator, I'm the same. I had my 1st daughter in a midwife led unit and it was fantastic!! With Summer I had to go to the big hospital and I hated it. The midwives were so busy that they nearly gave me antibiotics I was allergic to even after asking me if I was allergic to anything!!! I am desperate to go to a midwife led unit again and try a waterbirth (if I have time lol) but we'll just have to hope and pray! I think though, if I do have to give birth in the big hospital I'll ask to be transferred to the midwife led unit pretty much straight away as soon as they know baby is OK. That way I'll hopefully get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thanks for letting me know Shrimpy, good to know that they are appearing, sometimes I just feel like it's a waste of time posting as they get ignored anyway! I know it's a fast moving thread but I try and contribute where I can, I'm not having bloods or early scans so I'm sorry if I'm boring. 

Just had to get it off my chest. I do apologise.


----------



## kns

Africa Queen
hi she has been in severe pain for nearly 2 days.
pain started Tuesday but only now and again and its constant now. really annoyed doctor said to wait and nothing can do.
she has severe endrometriosis. wait to see doc at around 2ish hopefully. then hopefully he can see how much pain she is in.
didnt realise it was difficult to try and see someone about this.
think probably change doctors to bigger surgery with more available medical professionals.
regards


----------



## Shrimpy

aww barbie, sorry you feel like that!! it is a fast moving thread and to be honest if I have 3-4 pages to read through I end up forgetting who said what and sometimes the topic completely changes so I forget to comment on everything. Just muscle your way in :) If you've asked something and you don't get an answer just ask again and I'm sure someone will reply :hugs:

kns - if your wife is in that much pain perhaps you's be better taking her to a&e like AQ said. You'll get seen much quicker that having to wait for your Dr to refer you. If it's been happening for 2+ days then I would say that warrants going there and making a fuss until you're seen! best of luck!


----------



## kns

thank you, i will get her go in, she trying to catch an hours sleep at mo, i'm at work and she is on her own at home.
surely the triage nurse or doctor would of told her go to A&E?


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi all - can I join? I just got my BFP yesterday, and my EDD is around 20th March I guess! Just like the rest of you I am extremely nervous, constantly on knicker watch and so far I've done two tests - one last night and one this morning... i'm sure i'll be back to the chemist tomorrow to get another one too :) 

I am hating all these AF-like cramps, but I know it's normal... I have also been really tired today - slept for an hour at lunchtime and haven't really come round properly since. Could be because it's my first day without a coffee in a very long time.........


----------



## pinkycat

Barbiebaby- are you just having the usual 12 week nhs scan? I am and it seems like forever away :wacko: Reading trough this thread it seems most people are having early scans, Im so jealous :haha:

kns I hope everything is ok :hugs:
xx


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Well I rang the midwives yesterday to make my 1st a ppt with them. They don't see anyone till at least 9 weeks. So my a ppt with them is 5th August. Seems ages away..... I presume that's when they'll take blood etc?


----------



## Jo.Fo

Anybody else find themsleves to be colder? I constantly find myself being chilly even though it's fairly warm. Must be all the coffee I'm not drinking.

Can't wait till the baby is bigger to keep me warm!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pinkycat yes just the 12 week one, I'm so scared and would love the reassurance of bloods or an early scan but can't afford to pay for a private one. I'm jealous too and it's a horrible thing because I know why these girls are having the extra tests done but I just want to know my bean is ok. 
I went to dr this morning and she had referred me to the midwife so it's just a waiting game, which I'm no good at, I'm far too impatient!!! 

Have you been to dr or referred yourself to midwife yet? 

x x


----------



## Shrimpy

barbie - have you googled private scans in your area? I looked at a fair few and finally found a place that only charges £25 for an early scan which is a heck of alot cheaper than anywhere else I looked. If you really want one, maybe worth a good old hunt? :)


----------



## cherylanne

Jo.Fo said:


> Ok guys, am I strange?
> 
> Two weeks after my 20 BFPs (well not far off!) I have just done another test just to see a dark test line. All my were fairly faint to start with as it was early, I just really wanted a dark line! This time, the test line came up before the control line! Very happy!
> 
> Any of you guys done something similar or equally daft?!

I did another test night before last hun. Mad thing i know, but i just wanted to 'check'. In 9 months i think i'll be a raving looney :loopy: lol xx


----------



## lilo

Shrimpy said:


> barbie - yes they do! :)
> 
> 
> 
> lilo - have you tried decaff coffee instead? Admittedly I am no coffee conoisseur but I can't taste the differance between caffiniated and decaff. Maybe worth a little shot then you can have the best of both worlds :)

lol I had just got back from the shop where I bought some decaff and saw ur post. and yes have to agree no difference :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ooooo didn't realise they do them as cheap as that!! Will deffo look into it, thanks. 

x


----------



## Embo78

Hi everyone. This is my first post in first tri. I got my BFP's today and had confirmed at docs this morning. The nurse said my due date is approx 21st March 2011.
I'm a bit scared though. I've had these funny pains right in the bottom of my tummy for a couple of days now. Not painful so much but really strange pulling sensations. I don't know whether I'm explaining it right but I thought I'd ask you guy's advise. I'm making myself sick with worrying.
cheers
Em x


----------



## africaqueen

Barbie- Sorry u felt like that hun. I think with a few of us having issues and needing early scans etc, it kinda took over a few pages cos of our worry and fear. Glad u arent able to join in with early scan and bloods talk, as that means u are doin fine ;-)
Just be aware with a private scan, they rarely do a vag ultrasound and before 7wks it can be hard to see bubs with a normal ultrasound. U should be 7wks soon tho right? 

Girls, i drink decaff tea and i much prefer it to standard tea! much nicer taste. twice the price tho... lol. 

xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ah thanks AQ. I may leave it til closer to 8 weeks before I get a private one then. I know last time I looked with my DS it was close to £80 which was just too much, will have to check again. 

x x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Embo78 said:


> I'm a bit scared though. I've had these funny pains right in the bottom of my tummy for a couple of days now. Not painful so much but really strange pulling sensations. I don't know whether I'm explaining it right but I thought I'd ask you guy's advise. I'm making myself sick with worrying.
> cheers
> Em x

Embo I think my due date is around 19th March so I am just a little ahead of you and I am getting those exact same feelings almost like mini twinges/cramps? I think these are perfectly normal as it is where stuff is stretching inside to make that little beanie nice and comfy in there. If you read back a lot of the girls have been having them :hugs:

I switched over to decaff coffee and diet coke about four months ago and I cant taste any difference. I did notice that my energy levels increased, I have been sleeping better and I just feel a lot brighter and better in myself. I would rather go without a coffee now if I cant have a decaffeinated one although I only tend to drink one cup a day, sometimes two. I have tried to swap my afternoon cup over to a flavoured green tea though and I am drinking at least 1.5 litres of water a day too :)


----------



## Beckster30

Blimey it's hard to keep up, guess we're all a bunch of chatter boxes :haha:

Congrats to all the newbies :happydance:

Hope everyone is feeling ok and not too rough yet? I feel a bit sicky but it's usually cured for a while by eating. Still just sooo exhausted though!

Looking forward to my Dr's appt on tuesday to get the wheels in motion. Usually have booking in appt with m/w around 10 weeks, that's when it will feel really real! They normally scan here around 13 weeks, just seems so far away but am going to be really busy in a couple of weeks once the kids have broke up for school, so hopefully time won't seem to drag so much!

Am going to have a look for private scans around here but am pretty sure there's nowhere where you can get them for £25 in this area, you're really lucky Shrimpy!


----------



## Shrimpy

Embo - Welcome and congratulations :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Beckster - I know, I think it's the cheapest I've seen. it's only a 10 min viability scan but I am certainly not complaining. If it were £99 then there's no way we could justify spending that.


----------



## Shrimpy

Shazza - you're making me feel very guilty! You've changed such a lot, I feel uber unhealthy now :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for putting my mind at rest. I'll have a read back a few pages and atleast I won't feel I'm being paranoid!! It doesn't help that I haven't even seen my OH yet (he's working) 
Any way I'm going to go to my sons assembly now so hopefully that will take my mind off worrying
Thanks for the warm welcome girlies 
Em xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome and congrats Em! and its perfectly normal how u are feeling ;-)

Natty, and any other ladies waiting for scans- How are u doing? this waiting for our scans
is really exhausting isnt it?! roll on next wk! i need to try and make my wkend super busy and try do something for mon and tue and then we are almost there! Really wish i am working right now. The release of work and being busy would do me the world of good xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Wow another wave of March Mummies welcome and congrats.

Barbie sorry you have felt ignored it wasn't intentional, if anyone else who has post and not had a response we aren't ignoring you it just hard to answer everyone everytime. 

Well I am knackered today DS hasn't slept for more than 5 mins a time last night, I think the itching is keeping him awake poor thing, Put him in bed with us but his was kicking so much I came down stairs and slept on the sofa and OH stayed in upstairs but I could here them talking and getting up and down like yo - yos so we are a very tired house today, DS is refusing to have a nap as well won't even lie down on the sofa. Swaping tonight if he won't sleep again.

Its also OH's Birthday today but I'm struggling to get the energy to sort out his dinner.

Well I haven' yet heard from the MW will have to try again on Monday, I know she wont see me yet but I just want a date in the diary! Im not planning a scan until the 12 week one, I know each pregnancy is different but last time my sickness was always really bad after a scan so whilst I'd love some early pics I don't want any more MS than I have to.

Glad to see there has been plenty of :loo: poo in the last 24 hrs - hope everyone is getting back to normal (whatever that may be).

Sorry if i've missed anything or anyone


----------



## Shrimpy

hahaha I bet a bunch of women have never been so excited to hear about poo-ing LOL


----------



## Shrimpy

Oh, sorry you're so tired. I had a much loved rest yesterday and this morning and my bratfinks stayed at grannies :D Off to pick them up around 3pm so making the most of the peace and lazyness while I can :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Oh, and apologies for using separate posts, needed to get up to 250 posts so I can post something for sale on the board :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Shrimpy said:


> hahaha I bet a bunch of women have never been so excited to hear about poo-ing LOL

LMAO!! Sooo true! hahahaha.

MumtoJ- hope your ds is getting a little better xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Barbiebaby said:


> Ah thanks AQ. I may leave it til closer to 8 weeks before I get a private one then. I know last time I looked with my DS it was close to £80 which was just too much, will have to check again.
> 
> x x

Hi Barbie! I am sorry if all the talk about scans is making you feel the wait even worse! They are only doing them in my case because we're older (I'm 35, hubby 42) and we were already under the care of a fertility specialisty because we've had trouble ttc. So if you are not having to do them, I know the wait must be hard but it's probably a good thing!! :hugs: to you! 

I actually go for my follow up HCG test this morning. I'm a nervous wreck which can't be good for the LO so I am trying hard to relax! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Shrimpy

:growlmad: Well that was a waste of time and effort, didnt realise you had to have been a member for 3 months too :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MumtoJ

Shrimpy said:


> Oh, and apologies for using separate posts, needed to get up to 250 posts so I can post something for sale on the board :blush:

What are you selling?

Thanks girls - I'm sure he'll feel better soon he has spots in his ears, mouth on his lips, eyelids, all over his body and his bottom and his willy and the ones on his hands and feet are hurting him when he tries to play or run around. So he's feeling very sorry for himself (can't say I blame him) but was trying to get the house clean and tidy for the weekend.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Rottpaw good luck with your follow up. 

Sorry for sounding so dramatic! Just feeling quite emotional at the moment! As for the pooing thing I hadn't been for so long that I had an upset tummy this morning! Tmi!!! My bloat has gone down considerably now though although just above my pubic bone I'm a bit 'bloaty' could this be a mini bump already? It feels quite hard? 

x


----------



## Aunty E

Afternoon! What a lot of posts! I need to book our eight week scan soon - I haven't been able to find it cheaper than about £70 though :( Boo.

Took Mog to see Shrek last night, which she really enjoyed, but then she woke up at 5.30 this morning, so I had another morning snoozing on the sofa while she bounced away in the Jumperoo. I can't remember what I did with her before she was big enough for the jumperoo. It's a worry ;)


----------



## Barbiebaby

MumtoJ - poor little man! Fingers crossed he's better soon! I know when DS is poorly I do all I can but still feel so helpless! I'd take any pain/ailment away and have it myself in a heartbeat to make him feel better. 

x


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I couldn't read all the posts before work this morning, but wanted to say a quick note about early scans. Please, please don't be jealous or envious of those of us who are getting early ones. We are getting them because we've all had a loss (or multiple in my case) and/or we're older. I've had 2 mcs in the past year and I'm 35 and my DH is 41. We don't have any children yet. Having an early scan is more terrifying to me than comforting. If I could have a risk free pregnancy, I'd be thrilled to get scanned later. You will most likely be fine waiting to get scanned. Enjoy each day of this precious pregnancy.

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'll catch up later!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I really hope that this isn't bad news but I'm having some brown spotting :cry:

According to FF I am CD13 today. I've never got past 13dpo before :nope: I don't want to be here I want to go home and lay down :(

I know that it doesn't always mean bad news but I am starting to worry now :cry:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Smiley - I hope everything is ok, fingers crossed. I thought red blood was the thing to worry about (I appreciate any spotting is a worry) but I don't know for sure? Thinking of you. x


----------



## Barbiebaby

How old are we all? I'm 33 and will be 34 next march, my OH is 33 also. 

x


----------



## Jo.Fo

26, my husband is 30 in a few months, but that isn't mentioned in our house!


----------



## Jo.Fo

SmileyShazza said:


> I really hope that this isn't bad news but I'm having some brown spotting :cry:
> 
> According to FF I am CD13 today. I've never got past 13dpo before :nope: I don't want to be here I want to go home and lay down :(
> 
> I know that it doesn't always mean bad news but I am starting to worry now :cry:

Thinking of you Smiley! x


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All!!

Congrats SmileyShazza, Terri, Happydaze and Embo78. :happydance:

I don't want an early scan - as i realize they are for higher risk pregnancies but i just want 12 weeks to hurry up so i can get THAT scan :haha:

Barbie - To be honest i miss some of the posts that i can reply to because i skim... and i skim because there are a lot of girls on here who have had mc and mmc and express their fears and right now i can't read a lot of that as it scares me. I am pretty much staying out of a lot of threads simply because i get panicked. :hugs:

Tomorrow is 6 weeks!! and my Dr's appt is 10 days away :yipee:


----------



## pinkycat

Barbiebaby - yes im going 2 the midwife on 19july cant wait, makes it seem more real. Iv looked for private scans and the cheapest i can find is £75 but its quite a drive away so DH would have to take a day off work which would mean losing a days pay so i cant justify it xx


----------



## Shrimpy

thinking of you shazza and keeping everything crossed!! :hugs:

i am SO pissed off. Just drove to somewhere 40 mins away to pick something up from someone on freecycle and they weren't in!!!!!!! :growlmad: I very much appreciate people giving away free things and know they don't have to, but if you arrange a time with someone then it is just plain rudeness to not be in. Just spent the last hour and a half in the car feeling sick as a dog :cry: I got so annoyed and angry I cried all the way home (foolish trout that I am), I'm still in such a mood that hubby's gone to pick up the kids himself because I don't want to be in a foul mood at his folks house and make people feel awkward. :cry::cry:

Sorry girls, just feeling sorry for myself. *sniff sniff*


As for age I'm 27 going on 13 by the state of my raging hormones today, and hubby turned 30 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RacheyBaby198

I'm 25 and my husband is 26, no children this will be the 1st


----------



## pinkycat

Thinking of you smiley :hugs: Im sure all is ok xx


----------



## codegirl

I'm 37 turning 38 next month and DH is 8 months old than me. We have one boy, Edward who is 17 months.

So I will be having 2 scans before 12 weeks, one for dating and one for testing, then I will have the 20ish week one and then, if things progress like last time, I will have 2 or 3 in the 3rd tri. E grew so fast in the last tri that I got sent for extra scans to make sure nothing was wrong, but it was just a BIG baby :wacko:


----------



## codegirl

Sending you lots of sticky vibs, Smiley


----------



## africaqueen

Shazza- Tons of sticky vibes coming your way. It can be quite usual to spot in the 1st tri and brown blood is old blood so may be implantation bleeding. Beanie getting snug ;-)
Just keep ur eye on it and i hope everything is ok.

As regards ages, i am 29 and dh is 30.

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I finish work at 4pm and I think I'm going to go home and get into bed and listen to a relaxation CD and then maybe have a nap for a bit and then have a nice relaxing bath later with lots of bubbles :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Smiley fx all is well, brown spottin isn't too unusual so try not to worry too much, if you are in pain with it phone the dr's to see if they can check you out.

Age wise OH is 41 today, I turn 37 in about 5 weeks & DS is 2.5


----------



## africaqueen

Sounds like a plan Shazza and it will do u and beanie good to relax a little xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Shrimpy said:


> thinking of you shazza and keeping everything crossed!! :hugs:
> 
> i am SO pissed off. Just drove to somewhere 40 mins away to pick something up from someone on freecycle and they weren't in!!!!!!! :growlmad: I very much appreciate people giving away free things and know they don't have to, but if you arrange a time with someone then it is just plain rudeness to not be in. Just spent the last hour and a half in the car feeling sick as a dog :cry: I got so annoyed and angry I cried all the way home (foolish trout that I am), I'm still in such a mood that hubby's gone to pick up the kids himself because I don't want to be in a foul mood at his folks house and make people feel awkward. :cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry girls, just feeling sorry for myself. *sniff sniff*
> 
> 
> As for age I'm 27 going on 13 by the state of my raging hormones today, and hubby turned 30 a couple of weeks ago.

that doesn't sound like fun :hug:


----------



## Shrimpy

Oh guys, I was reading a thread on here the other day about a study showing that where the placenta lies can be a very good indication of the sex of the baby .... just thought seeing as a lot of us are going for early scans it might be fun to test the theory :) I'll see if I can find the link xx


here it is : 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/163620-interesting.html


can't argue with statistics :winkwink:


In short : Placenta on the right = Boy Placenta on the Left = Girl


----------



## readynwilling

Shrimpy - i saw that study the other day and read it... i like your short version better :rofl:


----------



## Shrimpy

lol i kept getting confused so had to simplify it for myself, don't get me started on swapping if it's an abdominal scan :wacko:


----------



## Jo.Fo

Shrimpy said:


> In short : Placenta on the right = Boy Placenta on the Left = Girl

Thanks for cutting the reading time down by about 10 minutes!


----------



## L82

Hi Ladies, just an update from earlier, i went to the hospital this morning fro my second set of bloods and an internal scan. The scan showed a sack and yolk measuring 6weeks 2days but no heartbeat yet :( Everything is in the right place (which is good) but they cant confirm that it is all ok till a heartbeat is seen. 

She said that there are a number of things in my favor, to try and keep me positive, firstly if my bloods come back and they have gone up then thats good and secondly as the sack is bigger (by 2 days) than what i expected it means that it more than likely has grown since i first started bleeding (which was monday when i was 5w 3d)

I just called for my bloods and the have gone from 10733 to 15552 in 46 hours, at first i freaked as they haven't doubled, by the nurse said not to worry as once they hit 10k they dont double anymore, and that as long as they go up it is all ok (she said she was heppy with my incease) So now i have another scan booked in for the 21st (how i am gonna get through the next 12days i dont know!!) to check for a heartbeat when i will be 7w 5d (8weeks by the first scan) SO fingers crossed its looking better...

so for going on lol and FYI im 27 (28 in December) and my OH is 31 (32 in October)


----------



## L82

Jo.Fo said:


> Shrimpy said:
> 
> 
> In short : Placenta on the right = Boy Placenta on the Left = Girl
> 
> Thanks for cutting the reading time down by about 10 minutes!Click to expand...

Oh and if thats the case, everything is over to the left, so girl if its right :)


----------



## Tasha

L82 it is normal not to see a hb just yet, and your bloods are good :thumbup:

Shazza, the bath and nap sounds like a good plan. Like someone else said it is red blood to worry about, although at this stage it could be implantation, I think.


I am reading the thread but have been unable to join in, too scared but wanted to try and reassure you so thought I should. 

I am Tasha (obviously :haha:), I am 25 and my dh is 27, we have four beautiful children; Morgan is 6, Naomi-Mae is 5 on the 21st of this month, Honey would be 3 she grew her wings due to medical negligence at 36+6 and Kaysie Blossom who is two. Since Kaysie Blossom I have had six miscarriages and so this time I am having pessaries twice a day (already started them when I got my bfp on Sunday), will be having baby aspirin and a daily blood thinning injection (had this with Kaysie too) and a vaginal stitch if I get that far. My due date is the 14th March. My first appointment is on Tuesday.

Congratulations to you all :kiss:


----------



## codegirl

:hi: Tasha I hope you have a very sticky healthy bean!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you codegirl, I hope you do too. Edward is just gorgeous :)


----------



## Aunty E

Hi Tasha, fingers crossed for your sticky bean and floaty kisses to Honey :kiss:

I'm 31 and OH is 36 and Mog is ten months old. We also have five cats and a variable number of chickens.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Aunty E, I hope you have a happy and healthy nine/eight months. :kiss: I love the name Imogen, it is very pretty.


----------



## Shrimpy

Tasha, sending you copious amounts of sticky baby dust :) 

I forgot to add my babies ages :( naughty mummy!! I have Amber who is almost 4 (September) and Summer will be 2 on the 22nd of this month, which coincidentally is also hubby and I's wedding anniversary :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Shrimpy and tons back to you too. 

Your girls have very pretty names too, Summer's 2nd birthday is one day after Naomi-Mae's 5th. Congrats on the wedding anniversary and happy birthday to Summer in case i forget between now and then :haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

Welcome Tasha sending lots of sticky baby dust in your direction.

Well I have had productive day today cleaned the house (although it seems to have taken all day) had the shopping delivered, and am about to sort out dinner - but if anyone came over they'd never guess that the house has been gone over top to bottom - it looks like a bombs gone off - looks like once dinners sorted i'll start again - boo hoo


----------



## Shrimpy

Well guys, wish me luck!! I'm about to brave a baked spud and cheese, all ive managed today is a packet of wotsits and a couple of pieces of toast with peanut butter and banana on.

Once more into the breach...


----------



## Tasha

Good luck, I love jacket potato, know what I having tomorrow now. Is your morning sickness bad? I only have nausea, dont eat regularly enough or enough I feel sick, eat til I am full and I feel sick :haha:


----------



## Shrimpy

I just have nausea, but it's putting me off pretty much all food. I had rice the other day and now the mere thought of it makes me heave. Meat is giving me the collywobbles, as is the smell of tuna. I have been living off peanut butter and banana on toast, quavers and wotsits. A highly balanced and nutritional diet :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Hi again - been gone a while - the internet cable that runs under the sea all along the East Coast of Africa got broken near Somalia and while they still haven't fixed it at least they have managed to get some bandwidth availability - apparently they need a navy escort to fix it because of the pirates in Somalian seas. Great!

Anyway, welcome to all the new people - sure I've missed tons of you and it will take ages to catch up.

I have bad nausea now and am never sure what to eat. First scan this coming week Wednesday so nervous and excited about that. 

Will try and catch up a bit now.


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Bronwyn! Glad to hear you are well!!! 

Hi Tasha :wave: I have my fx for you!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Tasha

Shrimpy, the thought of certain foods make me feel ill too, I thought I wanted a tuna sandwich though, one bite and nope. I hope you enjoy the jacket spud though, the diet might not be the most healthy but it does sound yummy :haha:

Hi Tanikit, am glad you have got some internet now. The first scan part of you doesnt want it to come and part of you thinks it cant come soon enough?

Thank you readyandwilling, my fingers are crossed for you and everyone else too :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Welcome Tasha and good luck. Hope everything goes ok for you sounds like you've been through more than enough already! x 

Going back to the placenta predicting the baby's gender, did anyone see the one about the veins in your eyes? I thought it was a load of tosh at first but it seems to have proved right for quite a few people! Just crazy!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Barbiebaby said:


> Welcome Tasha and good luck. Hope everything goes ok for you sounds like you've been through more than enough already! x
> 
> Going back to the placenta predicting the baby's gender, did anyone see the one about the veins in your eyes? I thought it was a load of tosh at first but it seems to have proved right for quite a few people! Just crazy!!!!

Whats the eye vein thing??


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Barbiebaby, I hope you have an easy time too.

I didnt read the article, what does it say about the eye veins?


----------



## blessedmomma

hey sweeties! congrats to new ladies!:hugs:

it took me all morning to catch up from last night-lol-this thread is blowing up! i started reading this morning, left to get second bloods run and came back home to make lunch, leftover pizza from dinner, and got back on only to find even more pages to catch up on.:dohh:

its a lovely day here. praying all your lil beanies r ok! :baby:

as for our overflowing family....
me-melissa 32
dh-jason 35
dd-alyana 11 (pronounced alee-anna)
dd-felicia 10
ds- peyton 3
ds- jaxon 7 months (pronounced jackson)


----------



## Barbiebaby

I think I got this right, if you look into the mirror then look up you should see veins in the White part of your eye underneath your iris you are looking for two veins that look like fish hooks, one in the 5 o'clock position one in the 7 o'clock position. If they are in your right eye it's s girl, if they're in your left it's a boy. If you have them in both it's twins, but if it's been confirmed you are not having twins then it means a girl anyway! 

I've looked and I have a definite hook in my right eye at the 6 o'clock position but only one, in my left eye I have two small straight veins, so if I'm going by just the definite fish hook looking one, then I suppose I'm due a girl? 

We shall see!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Omg bronwyn, there you are. I have been worried! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

barbie- thats so crazy! as soon as i lay my baby down im gonna b all over a mirror-lol


----------



## Barbiebaby

Here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone.html


Funny enough the posters name is Carly too!


----------



## Tanikit

Hey Nix - sent you a message :) Sorry - its been crazy with no access, but at least I got some sleep - no intrenet meant I went to bed by 20:30 and this morning I wasn't working so slept from 08:00 til 12:00 (just had to get up to take my DD to school) I WISH I could sleep like that every day!

The nausea is taking it out of me - I feel like throwing up all day and even if I wake in the middle of the night. My sugar levels are a lot better controlled now so at least I am winning there though I still get the occassional bad lows.


----------



## Nixilix

Did you year about tryforbaby2 - is it Julie? It's terrible :(


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Haha, I wonder how many people will look in their mirrors now. I jus did and I have two 'fish hook' veins in my left eye, so a boy is predicted. However I'm going to wait and have a surprise


----------



## lilo

Hi All xx fell asleep for the whole afternoon, still really tired, just no energy at all :sleep: your post abt the eyes, so funny.... I had the kids and hubby looking into my eyes, now they are convinced that we are having twin girls lol .


----------



## Tasha

I only have anything remotely hook like in my left eye.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Nixilix said:


> Did you year about tryforbaby2 - is it Julie? It's terrible :(

What happened?

I thought I might come and join you. I was trying not to join into anything as am really scared of jinxing anything but I guess that's silly.

I am due 11th March. xx


----------



## readynwilling

Im at work so when i get up to go pee (which will be shortly i can guarentee that :rofl:) I will look!

Welcome Vickieh1981 - Congrats :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

The 11th is winning for most popular EDD right now :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Yay! Vickie! I was waitin for you to join but didn't mention it cause wanted you to be ready. Congrats babe! Xxx

She had a loss, she was in 2nd tri, I know tanikit was in the same group as her but her internet has been down. It's so sad :(. Shed seen the heartbeat too :( so sad.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome vickieh!:hugs: ur due a day before me


----------



## blessedmomma

Nixilix said:


> Yay! I was waitin for you to join but debt mention it cause wanted you to be ready. Congrats babe! Xxx
> 
> She had a loss, she was in 2nd tri, I know tanikit was in the same group as her but her internet has been down. It's so sad :(. Shed seen the heartbeat too :( so sad.

so sorry to hear, how absolutely heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## Tasha

Vickieh1981 said:


> What happened?
> 
> I thought I might come and join you. I was trying not to join into anything as am really scared of jinxing anything but I guess that's silly.
> 
> I am due 11th March. xx

Hey Vickie, I was feeling exactly the same but I know that it wont make a difference either way. Been meaning to send a message back to you but had to rush to rush to my aunt yesterday.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to the newbies and congrats! 

L82- Your scan all sounds very normal for being 6wks ;-) they tend to see a hb at 6wk 5d earliest a lot of the time, so u will see it next scan 
I know what u mean about the waiting as i am going out of my mind waiting for scan next wk! soooo scared they still wont see anything. They should deffo see a sac at least at that stage, so im praying and hoping that we do.

Tanikit- welcome back 

Rach- How are u feeling? what happend to tryfor baby 2?

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Nixilix said:


> Yay! Vickie! I was waitin for you to join but didn't mention it cause wanted you to be ready. Congrats babe! Xxx
> 
> She had a loss, she was in 2nd tri, I know tanikit was in the same group as her but her internet has been down. It's so sad :(. Shed seen the heartbeat too :( so sad.

Oh I am so sorry to hear that :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry just noticed the post above mine.
How sad for her! luckily it is quite rare to have a mc in 2nd tri, so try not to worry ladies.

xxx


----------



## codegirl

readynwilling said:


> The 11th is winning for most popular EDD right now :haha:

Not that I'm bias but it's a pretty great EDD :thumbup:

So what was happening on June 18th? Was the weather bad :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Vicky welcome and congrats!

Nix yes, I have just caught up with everyone - its really sad about Julia, it is heartbreaking.


----------



## bobo5901

codegirl said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> The 11th is winning for most popular EDD right now :haha:
> 
> Not that I'm bias but it's a pretty great EDD :thumbup:
> 
> So what was happening on June 18th? Was the weather bad :haha:Click to expand...



Father's day weekend was coming up??


----------



## africaqueen

I just wish i had a clue how many wks pregnant i am! lol. went from thinking i was 6wks last wk(going by lmp) to being told by nurse i was 4.5 or there about... just want to be able to have a rough idea rather than being nrly 2wks out! lol. As long as our beanie is fine im not too bothered if iv mixed my dates up tho xxx


----------



## readynwilling

bobo5901 said:


> codegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> The 11th is winning for most popular EDD right now :haha:
> 
> Not that I'm bias but it's a pretty great EDD :thumbup:
> 
> So what was happening on June 18th? Was the weather bad :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Father's day weekend was coming up??Click to expand...


All those lucky Daddies to be got :sex: for an early Father's day and didn't even know it! lol


----------



## africaqueen

readynwilling said:


> bobo5901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> codegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> The 11th is winning for most popular EDD right now :haha:
> 
> Not that I'm bias but it's a pretty great EDD :thumbup:
> 
> So what was happening on June 18th? Was the weather bad :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Father's day weekend was coming up??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those lucky Daddies to be got :sex: for an early Father's day and didn't even know it! lolClick to expand...

I knw! my dh was a bit down on fathers day too, as i got what i thought was af and talk about bad timing! lol, but turned out our lil bean was already starting to come together  xxx


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, that is a good reason. When I was in hospital on the maternity ward in March 2007, they did say to me there is always a massive amount of babies born in March, I think it is actually to do with the fact that increased sunlight (as in hours) triggers all sorts of hormonal stuff and that in turn triggers ovulation, around the 18th is the longest day of the year so it kinda makes sense to me why lots would get pregnant then.


----------



## Shrimpy

excuse me for one whiny moment ...

I wanna bump buddie :cry:


...and I'm done!


----------



## readynwilling

Thats about when us Canadians come out of hibernation too :rofl:


----------



## bobo5901

readynwilling said:


> Thats about when us Canadians come out of hibernation too :rofl:

Well here in Sk its been raining so much that we were stuck inside all the time.....so ya nothing else better to do hahaha


----------



## Tanikit

Lol, we have a lot of September babies here due to it being holidays and warm weather over Christmas and New Year.

Our February-March babies are the result of wanting to keep warm and lie ins when its cold and dark in June :)


----------



## readynwilling

bobo5901 said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Thats about when us Canadians come out of hibernation too :rofl:
> 
> Well here in Sk its been raining so much that we were stuck inside all the time.....so ya nothing else better to do hahahaClick to expand...

I've heard the rain that way has been bad. Another member from SK on here farms and the rain has practically ruined the year for them. Very sad. Its been raining lots in ontario too but nothing like what you've been seeing. Its to hot in Ontario to :sex: right now :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Shrimpy said:


> excuse me for one whiny moment ...
> 
> I wanna bump buddie :cry:
> 
> 
> ...and I'm done!

Me too sweetie, you can be mine if you like?


----------



## Barbiebaby

I have a question about due dates, when I went to dr this morning and told her my LMP was 23rd may she said I was 7 weeks!!! 

Shrimpy, I'm not due same day as you but I can be your bump buddy if you would like? 

xx


----------



## readynwilling

Carly - is your cycle long or do you ovulate late?? cause the dr's pretty much go by a 28 day cycle with ov on day 14. When i called to make my dr's appt i told her my LMP was May 27 and she said 4 weeks even though going by ov i was only 3w+a bit...


----------



## Tasha

Barbie she must of miscalculated as I would make you 7 weeks on Sunday, but that depends how long your cycle is (thats based on 28 days).


----------



## lilo

still new to this , & i hate to ask silly questions but - what is a bump buddy ???:blush::blush:


----------



## Barbiebaby

It was my first month charting but I normally have 30 day cycle and fertility friend gave ovulation as day 17 which tied in with my EWCM and positive opk. She wasn't interested in my O day or length of cycle just purely went by my first day of last period??


----------



## readynwilling

Thats why. She's assuming you OV on CD 14 going by LMP. So it puts you further ahead then what the fetus is. Its no biggie - at some point you will have a scan and they will base the fetal age on the baby's size so it could put your forward or back... 

My doc doesn't see you until 8 weeks... and based on LMP i got an appt at 8 weeks - even though i'll only be 7 so i just ran with it cause i didn't want to wait an extra week. Some of the other girls here who have longer cycles just lied about their LMP so the dr would date them correctly.

Lilo - a bump buddy is someone who you share a close EDD with, so ur bumps will be at the same stages, and you be experiencing similar symptoms and someone to talk about it all with. This thread is like one giant bump buddies thread :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

lilo it is just someone that you share your pregnancy with a bit more in depth, usually keep in contact more often.

Barbie, they never do take into account varying cycles, I have had 60 days cycle got pregnant and they still wanted to base it on a 28 day cycle :dohh: Because your cycle is that bit longer you will be a bit behind the 7 weeks she said.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thanks Ready and Tasha, I suppose it's no biggy, the good thing is I may get my 12 week scan a few days earlier than I wouldve done. x


----------



## Shrimpy

Tee Hee, changed my signature now! What a child I am!

Barbie - My Dr is the same as readynwillings. I know I have a 35 day cycle and know when I got +OPK's which tie in perfectly with all my dates and + preg tests etc. My EDD could be a day or 2 out because I don't know the EXACT day of ov but pretty damn near it. My Dr has put me a full week ahead due to LMP. I'm hoping that when I eventually see a midwife she'll realise I know what I'm talking about and put me back a week again, also the scan should back up what I say too. Don't worry about it too much, your scan should give you a pretty accurate due date and will hopefully match up to what you think.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies just wanted to share I am super excited - got my 2-day beta (HCG) levels back. The first test on Wednesday morning was 356 at 17 dpo. Today's at 19 dpo was 842. They look for it to double every 2-3 days so this was great. Yay! something to celebrate in the midst of my (probably HCG-induced) dizziness, vertigo and nausea, LOL!

Hope everyone is having/had a great Friday!


----------



## Shrimpy

yay rottpaw, awesome news :wohoo:


----------



## Tasha

Hehehe Shrimpy will put you in mine now.

Yay rottpaw :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cherylanne

Anyone want to be my bump buddy? I'm 6 weeks today EDD March 3rd (i think) xx


----------



## Tanikit

Yeah in the end it is not such a big deal, but it can affect things in very early scans - when they see a baby smaller than their dates look like then they stress but they are just being stupid. My cycles are short and I ovulate early which makes them put me as less far than I am - I am considering lying about when my LMP is, but am having an early scan at what will be 7 weeks anyway, so they usually go by that date.

Yay Rottpaw on your results - that is fantastic!


----------



## cherylanne

Great news rottpaw xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Rottpaw that's brilliant news. :happydance:


----------



## cherylanne

Why do some have early scans and some not have a scan till 12 weeks? is it just different areas? xx


----------



## readynwilling

Awesome news on the HCG Rottpaw!


----------



## readynwilling

Cherylanne - some girls get them due to higher risk pregnancies and some girls pay for them because they want reassurance, and then some girls just have early complications so they get them. The standard is 12 & 20 weeks i believe.


----------



## Tasha

Shrimpy you are in there now :)

Cherylanne I will have one at just over 5 weeks because of my losses, I think some people are the same, others because of bleeds or their age, and it might even depend on what country they are in. I think the 'norm' in England is 12 weeks.


----------



## Tasha

Ooops sorry was replying when readynwilling posted.


----------



## natty1985

oooooooooo i feel left out now i want a bump buddy :( i have my scan tuesday im bricking it xx


----------



## cherylanne

I wasn't sure weather i can ask for an early scan? Can i have your opinions ladies?

This is my 3rd pregnancy. 
First was my daughter, had iron injections, 5 blood transfusions, scans every 4 weeks after 20 weeks and emergency section at 35 weeks (placental abruption) 

Second pregnancy was a loss at 8 weeks

This is my third. Brown discharge twice but no cramping.

Think i could ask for a scan? Plus history of twins and i'm a twin myself xx


----------



## cherylanne

natty1985 want to be bump buddies? I'm born 1985 to xx


----------



## natty1985

Cherylanne yeah :)))) woohooooo

how do i put it on my thingy majiggy?


----------



## Tasha

natty we can be as well if you like, I was born in 1985 too :)

cherylanne, yes I think your loss, brown discharge and complicated history means you should get one. Besides better to ask and know than not ask and wonder.


----------



## readynwilling

Cherylanne - I would ask. You have cause for concern - but im sure everything will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

yeah i would ask for a scan myself hun if id gone through that. I had haemorrhage at 9 weeks with fin and cholestatsis from 29 weeks (if anyone starts to itch on the palm of their hands or feet during pregnancy pleaseeeeee get it checked out cholestasis is just not talked about enough alot of midwives dont even know about it but it can kill your baby :() and we had a chemical preg in march and i got an early scan xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Cherylanne bearing in mind your history I think it's definitely worth asking. x


----------



## natty1985

:happydance: now i have 2 :happydance:


----------



## Tanya86

Hi girls, havent been on a for a few days as I have been bleeding. Anyway went to A&E on Wed and he said my cervix was closed and all was ok, took blood. Just got the results and my hcg is only 85 so ive lost the baby but havent miscarried yet. Feel a bit numb at the moment but wish all of you the best in your next 8 months, ill be back soon im sure with another bean, hopefully more sticky this time.

I am trying to accept that if it wasnt meant to be this time then it wasnt meant to be, I will be ok.

Big love xxx


----------



## Tasha

Will just add you in mine natty. To put it in yours, just go user cp, edit signature and write what ever you wanna write under your ticker.


----------



## Tasha

Tanya I am so sorry :hugs::hugs: If you ever need to chat just send me a message as I have quite a few miscarriages, also the girls in the loss section are so lovely and supportive :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Tanya I'm so sorry to hear that. Big hugs and thinking of you. xx


----------



## rottpaw

Tanya, I am so very sorry. Hugs and prayers coming your way. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

:hugs: Tanya im so sorry really hope to hear from you soon :hugs::flower:


----------



## lilo

Tanya
I really am so so sorry to here your news :hugs: xx


----------



## rottpaw

cherylanne said:


> Why do some have early scans and some not have a scan till 12 weeks? is it just different areas? xx

Hi CherylAnne, 

In my case it's because we were under the care of a fertility specialist for infertility, and with my egg supply there is going to be concern with each pg. So between that and my age (35-they actually call it "Advanced" - GAH!) they do some extra testing. I have beta levels for a week or so then a 6 week scan. 

:hugs:


----------



## honey08

:hi: i be a march mum ( all been well , very scared :cry:) 17th march :thumbup:


----------



## honey08

Tanya86 said:


> Hi girls, havent been on a for a few days as I have been bleeding. Anyway went to A&E on Wed and he said my cervix was closed and all was ok, took blood. Just got the results and my hcg is only 85 so ive lost the baby but havent miscarried yet. Feel a bit numb at the moment but wish all of you the best in your next 8 months, ill be back soon im sure with another bean, hopefully more sticky this time.
> 
> I am trying to accept that if it wasnt meant to be this time then it wasnt meant to be, I will be ok.
> 
> Big love xxx

just read this, really sry :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies I'd love a bump buddy too! Anyone else in their 30's and due around March 13?

Hugs all!


----------



## cherylanne

Congrats Honey08 xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Rottpaw I'm 33 but due on the 1st? x


----------



## Tasha

OMG honey08, congratulations sweetie :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

rottpaw said:


> Hi ladies I'd love a bump buddy too! Anyone else in their 30's and due around March 13?
> 
> Hugs all!

I'll be your bump buddie (36 EDD 10)

Honey08 & any other new arrivals welcome and congrats on your BFP

Tanya86 Im so sorry for your loss, :hugs: hope to see you back soon.

All I did was go and do my son some tea and do bath / bed time with him and there were pages and pages to go through when I came back - we are such a load of chatterbox's on this thread !!!:wacko:


----------



## honey08

Tasha said:


> OMG honey08, congratulations sweetie :hugs:




i know ......... thank u :flower:


----------



## Tasha

honey08 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> OMG honey08, congratulations sweetie :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know ......... thank u :flower:Click to expand...

I know you are going to be scared, you know where I am if you wanna chat :kiss:


----------



## Tasha

MumtoJ said:


> All I did was go and do my son some tea and do bath / bed time with him and there were pages and pages to go through when I came back - we are such a load of chatterbox's on this thread !!!:wacko:

Lol we do seem to be, think it is early nerves/excitement plus where nausea/morning sickeness and fatigue mean we dont really wanna go out or do the house work, lol.


----------



## africaqueen

Rottpaw- fab news on your numbers!!

Tanya- I am so sorry. I hope u are back here soon with a sticky bean. 


Honey- welcome and congrats hun x

Well girls, i am losing my mind now. Went from worrying about another ectopic to feeling more optimistic and now my latest one is, worrying that its a blighted ovum! aaaah i am going out of my mind waiting for this scan! :-( My emotions are everywhere and im up the wall. I cnt even have a bump buddy cos dnt knw when im due, or if i even have our beanie in there :-( xxx


----------



## kelly brown

rottpaw said:


> Hi ladies I'd love a bump buddy too! Anyone else in their 30's and due around March 13?
> 
> Hugs all!

i due the 11th ill be ya atop buddy if ya want how you feeliNg any symptoms x


----------



## codegirl

I must be so weird. In both pregnancies (so far) the only symptom has been the inability to eat eggs and being tired. This time around I just assumed I was tired cause I've been tired since I got preganant the first time :haha:

Oh, and my weird cravings for fruit... must eat fruit... lots and lots of fruit...


----------



## natty1985

Africa Queen you really make me wanna cry...... we are in the same position we shall be bump buddies ITS NOT A BLIGHTED OVUM your baby is in there just not big enough to see yet!!!! EVERYTHING will be fine so stop worrying ..... scan was normal everything will go just as you wish im feeling very positive for you x please do not worry you make me worry x


----------



## Tasha

africaqueen early pregnancy is sooooo tough especially when you have already had a loss, it is only a few more days until your next scan so hope it flies by. I think any one in here can be bump buddies with each atm really because we are all within around two weeks of each other and whilst that means quite a bit right now as we get further on we will all be experiencing similar things at similar times. If you want me as a bump buddy we can be too (yes I am greedy :haha:), I get lots of the emotions you are having. :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

tasha add AQ to your bump buddies list lets share the love in the march mummies room xxxx


----------



## readynwilling

Terri - Love the Siggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its funny im CONSTANTLY craving eggs or egg salad lol

Congrats Honey08! Welcome

Very sorry Tanya :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

tanya- soooo sorry to hear. my thoughts and prayers r with you. :cry:


----------



## honey08

thnx tasha xx


----------



## africaqueen

Natty and tasha, thank u both so much.
I am sorry for being like this when i should be so happy. Just very very scared right now.
I pray that thursday brings us some joy 

I am going to add ur names to my siggie as my bump buddies  thank u girls xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw- im due the 12th and would absolutely love u for a bump buddy. and anyone else too! PLEASE GIVE ME SOME BUMP BUDDIES!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

AQ dont apologise hun, you cant control your emotions and I dont believe any of us 'should' be feeling anything, what ever anyone's feeling are they shouldnt fight them, it is better in the long run.

Just off to add you now :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

aq- hang in there and dont apologize. my college degrees are in psychology and sociology. u feel how u feel. trying to cover it up and act like everything is ok is never good. thats what all us ladies r here for!:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

ohhh wanted to add my eye vein thing - I have 2 lines in both my eyes - however neither of them have distinctive "hooks" there are "kinks" in the lines but no hooks... so hmmmmm


----------



## lilo

africaqueen said:


> Well girls, i am losing my mind now. Went from worrying about another ectopic to feeling more optimistic and now my latest one is, worrying that its a blighted ovum! aaaah i am going out of my mind waiting for this scan! :-( My emotions are everywhere and im up the wall. I cnt even have a bump buddy cos dnt knw when im due, or if i even have our beanie in there :-( xxx

:hugs: you will be fine hun, try and not worry so much :hugs: I think i am just as excited about you having your scan, as with my own, I know you will be fine xx


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Barbiebaby, MumtoJ, Kelly and Blessed Momma! I'd LOVE to have you all as bump buddies! Am at work now but will update my siggie this evening! YAY! 

My symptoms so far are (primarily) nausea, some vomiting (n&v hits mostly at night), and a LOT of dizziness/vertigo. The vertigo is about the worst part, because it's so bad I almost can't walk. And have a constant ringing in my ears. Not sure what that means! 

How about you guys? How's everyone feeling?

Hugs and love!!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh, sorry ladies - this thread moves so fast I almost can't keep up - thank you! to all who responded on my numbers! It means so much to be able to share with others who understand. 

Hugs!


----------



## natty1985

rottpaw what were your numbers? x


----------



## Barbiebaby

My symptoms are nausea before and after I eat! Sore (.)(.) when I take my bra off and gravity takes over and incredible bloat! Am also addicted to salt and vinegar crisps!!!

x


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw- i cant believe u already got yours back! they are great #s by the way :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i have to wait til monday. but patience is one of my best traits so looking forward to it!:thumbup:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ready - if you have two sets in both eyes - could be a girl? Not sure how important the hook is? I have a hook but only one?!!


----------



## Nixilix

Who mentioned jacket potato! I just had one with cheese beans and coleslaw! Now I feel sicky! Gonna have ice-cream now :) rasperberry ripple. Mmmm.

3 days til midwife and 9 days til scan. Then i can worry until 12 wk one :) then worry til 20wk one!


----------



## blessedmomma

barbiebaby- i have one hook in each eye, so i guess girl???

oh and i am having cramps at night and starting to feel sick around dinner time. doesnt matter what my oh is cooking, he usually cooks dinner, it smells stinky and strong and after i eat i feel yucky.

had morning sickness with my girls from morning to about 1 in afternoon. all day long with my boys, so really weird to be having it at night. like they say though each pg is as unique as each baby.


----------



## msarkozi

Has anyone had leakage before? I was told it is amniotic fluid leakage and things don't look good, but there hasn't been any tests done to determine for sure. 

I have had leakage since the start of the pregnancy, and it is a clear fluid. I wear a liner all day, but it doesn't do enough that I need to change it throughout the day. I'm having a hard time believing it is amniotic fluid, as I am very early in my pregnancy. I just had blood tests again today, and I will find out the results tomorrow. So I am kind of a wreck and not sure what to think, and am just wondering if I really am going to miscarry or not?!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Blessed, yeah poss another girl then! x


----------



## natty1985

i have never heard of leakage before i cant say as i would believe it being amniotic fluid either tbh?? although when i had my scan she did say my sac was full of it x


----------



## blessedmomma

ms arkozi- could just be heavy cm. its very common and due to increase in hormones, estrogen i think to be exact... i always have it and is supposed to be a good sign actually.

barbiebaby- what eye is your hook in???!!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

It's in my right eye, right in the middle at the bottom. My left eye has two small lines but not hooky at all. x


----------



## Tasha

msarkozi it could just be normal increased discharge couldnt it, if there are no tests performed. I have known of people to have aminotic fluid leacking from about 10-12 weeks though, so it is possible.


----------



## lilo

I'm not sure about the early stage but On my first son my fluid kept leaking, i had to have complete bed rest from 6m + and it would come back and go again. they told me that I would have the baby at 28th wks , but he held in there and was born two wks over due !!


----------



## msarkozi

I'm not sure, but I am hoping it is just cervical fluid or something. I just notice if I don't wear a liner, that I will get a bit of dampness on my undies. it's not major or anything. The only thing the dr did last night was looked at me with a speculum and said I definitely have leakage. I asked if there was a test to see if it was amniotic fluid or not, and he said there was but he didn't think that hospital had it (he's a visiting dr). I have my ultrasound on Friday next week, but if I have any bleeding this weekend or before, I need to go in and have it done through emergency. 

At this point, I am just praying that my blood results come back with an increasing amount of HCG levels, and then I will feel somewhat better. I am on bed rest for the weekend as well.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: msarkozi! I hope it turns out well for you! 

I have gut feeling its a boy. And the chinese prediction calendar says boy too. Anyone else got a good gut feeling about the gender yet?


----------



## rottpaw

natty1985 said:


> rottpaw what were your numbers? x

Hi Natty, 

At 17 dpo my beta/HCG was 356. Forty-eight hours later, at 19 dpo, it was 842. So it more than doubled, which is what they are checking for. So good news! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## natty1985

wow rottpaw thats fantastic mine were shite they only increased 67% xx


----------



## blessedmomma

msarkozi- my cm is so watery and plentiful when im preg i have to always wear a pantiliner. i feel like i have peed my pants if i dont. in fact when my water broke with my last son it took me a while to realize it cuz i really thought it was just cm.

that being said, i still think if it worries u then u should demand someone test u. it only involves going in and they have you wipe a strip across yourself and they dip it in some stuff that changes color if its amniotic fluid. dont feel bad if your wrong, u have a right to know.

my water broke with my first at six months while having sex! i told my dr which was hard enough to tell her and she laughed and said i doubt that and told me i could go to the hospital and have it checked but i would be wasting a lot of peoples time cuz i would have contractions if it had broke. i felt stupid and didnt go but when i went into labor early she tried to break my water and got mad cuz i didnt tell her my water had broke that morning. i told her it hadnt and she didnt believe me. i guess she had forgot about before. anyways i had a really bad infection, im assuming from my water being broke for 2 mos and my daughter was very sick too.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw- i cant believe u already got yours back! they are great #s by the way :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i have to wait til monday. but patience is one of my best traits so looking forward to it!:thumbup:

Thanks Blessed Momma! I actually have been feeling sort of guilty that my clinic is so great. :blush: I feel badly that others have to wait forever for results (or it must feel like forever!) I know a lot of members here are in the UK where it sounds like it's much harder to get results back quickly, etc. On the beta tests, my clinic turns same day results. So I am forever thankful for that!

My 6 week scan will be Tuesday the 20th. So just a little over a week! YAY!

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> barbiebaby- i have one hook in each eye, so i guess girl???
> 
> oh and i am having cramps at night and starting to feel sick around dinner time. doesnt matter what my oh is cooking, he usually cooks dinner, it smells stinky and strong and after i eat i feel yucky.
> 
> had morning sickness with my girls from morning to about 1 in afternoon. all day long with my boys, so really weird to be having it at night. like they say though each pg is as unique as each baby.

Blessed - my nausea also begins/ occurs at night and makes me feel bleh after dinner. So far I have discovered at least one meal that "works" and seems to make me able to tolerate my prenatal and sleep a few hours before I awake again feeling sick. That's grilled chicken (only olive oil, salt and pepper) and oven roasted potatoes (again, olive oil, salt and pepper). It's bland, but filling, nutritious and stays down, LOL!

:thumbup:


----------



## Barbiebaby

I think I might be having a boy but I really don't have a preference. Will find out at 20 week scan though if we can. x


----------



## msarkozi

Blessed - thanks so much for that. It gives me hope that it really isn't amniotic fluid. I am going to see what my results are for the HCG levels, and when I see my doctor on Wednesday, I will be asking about an amniotic test for sure. I have to do blood work for the next week to make sure my levels are still increasing, so I pray that they are!


----------



## Elly2u

Hi everyone, I've only posted once in this thread so most of you probably don't remember me. Anyway popping back in to say hello and hope everyone is doing well..i read back a few pages and saw one lady *Tanya*? I'm sorry for your loss honey...its a difficult time, my thoughts are with you.:hugs:

Honey - twins? wow your so lucky!:happydance:

Lilo - Ive been a member of b&b since Feb this year and you are the first Irish person I've met!! Nice to see you here. It really is a great site.Are you from the top middle or bottom?

AFM - Well symptom's are back as i got a dip around 6w and it scared the bejesus out of me! Boobs are swollen, still Constipated, bloating is unbelievable in the afternoon and the sickly feeling is more intense than ever. Hopefully all good signs. Laters. 

Oh I'm due march 1st and i don't have any bump buddies.... anyone????? :blush:


----------



## rottpaw

natty1985 said:


> wow rottpaw thats fantastic mine were shite they only increased 67% xx

Thanks Natty! Don't worry though about yours. I read just yesterday (while I was busy obsessing over it LOL!) that they look for a double every 48-72 hours. So because they really only expect it to finally double by the third day, a reading of 66% increase after 2 days is perfectly normal. No worries!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Natty that is not shit, they dont tend to look for doubled in 48 hours any more as rottpaw says it is within 72, I read it is 60% in 48 hours, so you are over that which is great :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw- thanks for the dinner info. i will def try that tonight. it actually sounds good to me.


----------



## readynwilling

We have almost as many posts as Feburary Lovebugs ..... and we are a whole month behind them :shock:


----------



## surreysharon

Im a new joiner to your march club

due 14 march - i think


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome Surrey! You'll love it here!


----------



## Tasha

Lol readynwilling, we chat a lot :)

Welcome and congrats Sharon


----------



## Shrimpy

So sorry Tanya :hugs: I pray you get your sticky bean soon!!

Welcome Sharon, congratulations!! :happydance:

As for all of you other tarts, pimping yourselves out for more than 2 bump buddies .... shame on you! tsk tsk Ok, Ok I'm just jealous and feeling left out :cry:

Msarkozi - I'm sorry but can't remember now when you said you were getting another scan, but there's a test you can do at home to see if it's amniotic fluid. You'll need to buy some litmus paper. I'm pretty sure you can buy it online fairly cheaply. Put a cotton bud where the wetness is and then dab it on the litmus paper. If the litmus paper changes colour it is amniotic fluid. If not then it's just natural secretions (man I love that word!!). keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Tasha

Shrimpy said:


> As for all of you other tarts, pimping yourselves out for more than 2 bump buddies .... shame on you! tsk tsk Ok, Ok I'm just jealous and feeling left out :cry:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Elly2u I'm due 1st march too! I could be your buddy? x


----------



## Tasha

Ooops just realised that looks like I am laughing at you feeling left out shrimpy but actually it was the tarts bit :dohh:


----------



## Shrimpy

:cry: you are laughing at me Tasha, you're mocking me in my emotional, sensitive state :cry: 

But that's fine :coffee: I'm not bitter!





:rofl:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Shrimpy! Loving the new avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## Elly2u

Aww Thanks Barbiebaby...I am going right now to edit my signature :happydance: I really look forward to chatting over the next 8ish months - all my friends have babies already so it will be nice to chat to people in my situation now. x much appreciated.


----------



## mom2daniel

Hi just wanted to join.....Im due March 12th


----------



## Shrimpy

congrats mom2daniel!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Elly you are very welcome. x


----------



## Shrimpy

Barbiebaby said:


> Shrimpy! Loving the new avatar! :thumbup:

teehee, always cracks me up when I see it :)


----------



## codegirl

:hi: to all the newbies (not that I've been around that long, but this thread moves FAST)


Sara - I think I'm going to have a boy BUT I thought E was a 6 pound girl (who turned out to be a 9+lb boy :haha: so I'm not a very good guesser)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Congrats and welcome to the new mummies! :hi:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new mommies! :hugs:

alright, i have only one bump buddy and although she is wonderful i wanna pimp myself out too!
i wanna be a bump buddy whore!:dohh:
anyone??????


----------



## Tasha

Shrimpy said:


> :cry: you are laughing at me Tasha, you're mocking me in my emotional, sensitive state :cry:
> 
> But that's fine :coffee: I'm not bitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:

:haha: :rofl: 


Welcome and congrats mom2daniel


----------



## chippyslady

Hi All! I'd like to join over here too. I got BFP on 7/4/10 also and am EDD 3/12/11. Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Right girlies! I'm off to bed, shattered, and my arm is getting achey supporting my braless boobies! So sore..... Ouch! Sorry about my little precious moment earlier, just emotions getting the better of me! :cry: I think you are all lovely and am looking forward to sharing the next 8 or so months with you.

x :sleep:


----------



## Marnik

March 9th. !!!! I found out last week I'm so excited :) I'm only 18 so it be great to have some people to follow along with ^-^


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations chippyslady and Marnik.

Night Barbie x


----------



## Shrimpy

PPPsssstttt ... blessedmomma ..... look down ....
|
|
|
|
|
V

:friends:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats SurreySharon, Mom2daniel, Chippsylady & Marnik :dance:

Phew - and thats just in the 1/2 hour since i logged off at work and logged back on at home... Man i need a life!


----------



## blessedmomma

awwwww thanks shrimpy! :cloud9:

i know ready- i logged off to eat dinner and kaboom! a bunch new mommies!
congrats ladies and welcome home! :hugs:


----------



## mwahxx

i really need to cum on more often haha, congratulatons to the new mummys to beee!!!!!had my reassurance scan yesterday (8/07/10) cried my eyes out lol seen bby and bbys heartbeat!!! :D :D :D i thort i was 6weeks 2days but infact the bby was measuring at 6weeks 1day!!!:D xxxxxxxxxxxx babys name is now prawny lol.and i also have a corpus lutium its rather big and giving me grief in my side but it cnt harm me or prawny!!xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Look at that gorgeous scan MW!!! A little prawny and a little heartbeat. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mwahxx

thank u huni!!!! :D :D xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

mwahxx- awwww- booga baby shmoopy pooh, what a cutie!:dance:


----------



## mwahxx

heres prawny 4 u to c better 

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx123/Loren_c88/mybabyprawnxxxx.jpg

see the shadow next to the baby well thats the corpus lutium (basically a big cyst) 

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx123/Loren_c88/babyandcystxxx.jpg


----------



## mwahxx

awwwww thanx sweety :) am on cloud 9!!!just wish my lady garden wud stop spasming lol xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Holy crap that is a big cyst!!! May I ask what it feels like?


----------



## rottpaw

Barbiebaby said:


> Right girlies! I'm off to bed, shattered, and my arm is getting achey supporting my braless boobies! So sore..... Ouch! Sorry about my little precious moment earlier, just emotions getting the better of me! :cry: I think you are all lovely and am looking forward to sharing the next 8 or so months with you.
> 
> x :sleep:

Have a great evening! Don't worry about emotions - think we are all that way at the moment LOL! And wear a jogbra or something comfy to support the "girls" - don't want them getting strained at this early stage! I had to move up to two of my little stretchy (more comfy) bras tonight. I about died when I took my real bra off and gravity got hold of everything! 

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

mwhaxx - thank you so much for sharing this! It is so fun to see the actual scans! Congratulations and you heard the heartbeat? That is AWESOME!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay for baby prawny! GORGEOUS!!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw- my oh wants to know where your name came from? he is a sports freak and says it has something to do with georgia bulldogs


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw- my oh wants to know where your name came from? he is a sports freak and says it has something to do with georgia bulldogs

LOLOL! Well, I _AM _a Georgia Bulldog myself. :happydance: But that's not where the screen name comes from. My first dog was a Rottweiler and she was the most amazing dog ever. I've used that screen name for years and so I just sort of stick with it. Reminds me of my sweet Rottie baby but does not actually have anything to do with UGA - or as they're called around here, the "Dawgs." 

:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- how precious! i want a puppy or kitty so bad, we want to wait for a while after the kids get bigger though. i kinda have my hands full as it is! my lilest has a week til he is 7 mos old and with another on the way....


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> lol- how precious! i want a puppy or kitty so bad, we want to wait for a while after the kids get bigger though. i kinda have my hands full as it is! my lilest has a week til he is 7 mos old and with another on the way....

Oh my! That's wonderful that you will have two so close together, but I can imagine that is exhausting to be pregnant again while having a 7 mo and other children as well! 

I can totally understand not having pets at the moment! I'd say you've got plenty to deal with already LOL! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

hehe- we thought it would take a while to get pg cuz it took 5 mos last time so we figured our lilest would be about a year old when we got pg. of course it was first time trying! 

managing ok for now but im usually exhausted in third tri- things will get interesting then! thank heaven i have a great hubby. he takes over with household duties when i need him to and always bathes the boys and usually makes dinner, pg or not. :happydance:


----------



## Marnik

I wish I could take an ultrasound already :( I want to hear he baby and I want to make sure everything is normal but I don't have incurance so I can't till much much later it's way to expensive.. Good luck wit prawny ! :)


----------



## Whitbit22

I just thought I'd share the best laugh I've had in ages!! I'm on the phone with my mom, and my little sis is in her lap (she's 5) As I'm telling her about the neat little tickers that tell how big the baby is-- she tells my sis that she was once as big as a poppy seed. She says "Why? That's not very nice" LOL! It was sooooo funny and cute!!


----------



## blessedmomma

the things kids say r so adorable:laugh2:


----------



## Tanikit

That is so cute - kids are great!

We got a puppy just before I got my BFP and now I am wondering if that was such a good idea - DD is not even 3 yet and we already have 2 bigger dogs, but this puppy landed up at my work as a stray with its leg broken in 5 places and I fell in love with it while caring for it over the weekend, so amputated its leg and now its home with us - its going to be a handful once the baby gets here, but I figure the more the merrier.

My DH is pretty good about cooking occassionally and he and I take turns in bathing and putting my DD to bed, so at least that takes some of the pressure off. We also have a spare bed upstairs that we use when someone (whoever) is seriously sleep deprived - so far it has not been in use, but I see a time... :)

Mwah love the scan - and its so great you heard the heartbeat!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww how sweet! I also have two dogs and a cat.. the larger dog can be quite a handful and I still don't know how I am going to cope. :wacko:


----------



## lilo

Good morning xx

you lot really chat :thumbup: well i finally had a really good sleep last night (for a change), took me forever to wake up, but I have to say that I really do feel the better of taking it easy all day yesterday. Hopefully this feeling will last for a while !! :happydance:


----------



## razorhips

Good Morning Ladies, how are we all feeling today? I am feeling a little bit tired :coffee: but other than that looking forward to lazing around all day in the sunshine!!


----------



## natty1985

Morning girls i need to sit on here all night to catch up dont i :) Well i went to bed last convincing myself im going to lose beanie dont know what it is i just feel like i have a GUT feeling like i know something is going to go wrong :( woke this morning to absolutely no symptoms whatsoever ..... it feels such a different pregnancy than my previous ones does ahyone else feel like this


----------



## pinkycat

Does anyone want to be my bump buddy?:blush: im due 8 march.

Im already a march mummy, my youngest will be 3 on 13march.
I also have a DD who was 5 in may. I think this baby will be born at the end of feb (god willing) as I got pre eclampsia at the end of both my pregnancies.(Ellie born 35wks,Laura born 2wks early) 
Im chrissie im 27 and DH jamie will be 27 in august.

Welcome new mummies. 
Sorry for your loss tanya :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkycat

natty i feel totally different to my previous pregs and when i 1st wake up i feel normal. Its only as the day goes on i feel yuck. Its so worrying, i worry about everything :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

cheers pinkycat i worry about everything but i feel like i KNOW something is going to go wrong i cant wait until tuesday so i can have a clear cut answer x


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning Girls, and welcome to all the new mummies.

In order to keep up I think I'm going to have to give up sleeping !!!!

Fab scan pics glad shrimpy is doing well.

Well actally got some sleep last night and I feel much more human today.

Pinky would love to be your buddy my edd is the 10.

Natty sending big hugs in your direction try not to worry my symptoms come and go.

Well DS is needing attention so better go


----------



## pinkycat

Natty I bet you will feel better on Tuesday xx
MumtoJ- thanks that would be great.Will put you in my siggie when sorted the kids out xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning girls. WOWWWWWWW we can talk! went to bed early and came back this morning to around 6 pages to catch up on! lol.

Welcome to all the new ladies and beanies!

Mwah- FANTASTIC news about your scan!! prawny is a adorable name and the pic is beautiful ;-)

Msarkozi- I think that sounds like crap about it being amniotic fluid at this stage! the sac is only the size of your lil finger nail ;-)
I am very wet all the time and i have read its perfectly normal x

Natty- I feel EXACTLY the same hun, so u are not alone at all with feeling like this. For the past 3 days i am symptomless other than being exhausted and having twingy aches and it has made me question if i am even pregnant!
I dont think we are going to feel it is real intill we have our scans and see our beanies, please god. The only diff i notice now is needing to wee more often and a funny taste in my mouth now and again but that's not there all the time.


Oh btw, does anyone have a idea why i cnt use smilies on here anymore?
I could intill yesterday... very odd! lol 


Hope everyone else is feeling fine this morning


----------



## natty1985

AQ i cant help feeling negative i just dont know what it is i feel like i KNOW do you ?? quite frankily im shitting it !!! were going to go out for the day i think and try to keep my mind off things ive found an early scan place but its in kent !!! and it was 40 quid and they could scan at half 12 its like 4 hours away lol i cant seem to find one near here at all thing is i know i wouldnt see anything x


----------



## Tanikit

Just over an hour left at work and luckily it has been quiet cause I am feeling so sick!

Natty hang in there - symptoms do come and go - I sometimes feel I won't feel properly pregnant til I feel the baby move although I'm hoping the scan will improve things. When you look at statistics about losses in pregnancy try and focus on the bigger number of pregnancies that result in babies. First trimester is so hard we have to focus on the positive. This pregnancy also feels very different to me.


----------



## africaqueen

Natty, i have a feeling i just "know" something is not right too, but i am praying it is more fear than fact that is making me think this... I cnt stand the thought of losing this beanie.
s/he already means the world to me and dh and i cnt take another emotional trauma so soon after my last one and we have only been married just over 6mths... i pray the feeling we have is wrong and we both get very happy results this coming week.
My dh is back working away intill tuesday night now, so got 4 days of trying to occupy myself home alone, which is gonna make time draaaag so much! :-(
All my friends have plans too, except 1 which im meeting up with on sunday to watch the world cup final. So might get myself showered and go and vist my parents for a few hrs. See if daddy will take me for a drive somewhere. He is usually good like that, cos we dnt have a car yet.

These tummy cramps and lil bit of pain in my back are making me paranoid too! its not bad pain, very mild infact. Every movement makes me terrified lately xxx


----------



## natty1985

AQ ive had the back pain aswell for two nights on the trot the only sign i have left is my nipples feel sensitive and thats it !!! xx


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls. 

Try not to worry as we can't do anything to change the outcome. I'm crapping myself that they won't see anything but I'm just enjoying the moment.

Or not... This morning whilst brushing my teeth I really heaved and my mouth gushed with water!! Not good. But in kinda glad cause my boobies are less sore today so the sickness is another symptom :)

Woke up at 6 again. Been swimming, just gonna have some porridge then watch tele x

Sorry bout your loss tanya :(


----------



## africaqueen

You are right Rach, its just so hard. If i knew for sure that this baby was in my womb i would feel a lot better. Still be worried intill i have s/he in my arms but not terrified like this. Terrified of a ruptured tube and another loss. It is draining me now.
I originally told dh i wanted us to have 6 kids, but i think after this lil one(all being well) i will only be having one more! lol

I was sick of being so pessimistic yesterday so i went on ebay and seen a lovely little 2 piece newborn suit from blooming marvelous and in exc condition so i bidded on it, and now iv just had a email to say i won it! it is costing under £4 inc delivery.
I am forcing myself to have hope and it is very, very hard to do xxx


----------



## natty1985

cheers rach i really wish i could go with it and feel positive until something different :) thing is i go for a scan today at 6 weeks theyll see exatly the same as the other day and ill shit myself and worry even more lol hey maybe ill just do it ??"!


----------



## africaqueen

Natty- Are u having a scan today?? there is no hossy around here that lets u just have one. All the EPAU's are closed over the weekend which is crap! I wanted to have bloods done today and have not got a clue how to, when they are closed xxx


----------



## honey08

last time i was really worried aswell ( im even worst this time :?) but my docs wudnt do bloods, i did get a scan at 8wk tho ,hoping for the same this time aswell ,if not i will have to pay private just to make sure, b4 morgan i mmc, went for 12wk scan and baby hadnt grown past 5wk, but for those that are worrying i suppose wot wil b will be :hugs:


(so glad i didnt sell my doppler :haha:)


----------



## natty1985

AQ no im not i cant find one that does 6 weeks for a cheap enough price they are all bloody 90 pound im not paying that i think i will wait until tuesday like honey said what will be will be xx


----------



## Nixilix

I too worry bout it being in my tube, I fear losing my remaining tube... But I can't even consider that anymore cause I don't know how I'd cope. Gotta be strong :)

Turns out porridge makes me feel worse :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Ladies ... the Scottish way to cheer up and be optimistic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0sTNtWDiI


----------



## africaqueen

Rach, u are right, we have to be strong even though it is so hard ;-)

Natty- the clinics that do private scans rarely offer vag us so best waiting til tuesday. 3 more days is not going to make any difference and i am sure u will see ur beanie in there with a heartbeat ;-) 

Right im going to get ready and im going window shopping at baby stuff and try stop this negative streak! im sick of myself now! lol xxx


----------



## honey08

:rofl::rofl:Shrimpy


----------



## Nixilix

That's my girl Sarah!!! I love window shopping. Mothercare have a tommie tippie sterilising kit down from 40 to 20 quid. I'm so tempted :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Nixilix said:


> That's my girl Sarah!!! I love window shopping. Mothercare have a tommie tippie sterilising kit down from 40 to 20 quid. I'm so tempted :)

Try prima mother baby subscription they often have the steriliser as the gift with subscription.


----------



## Shrimpy

go for it nix!!! :winkwink: We bought our steriliser before we were even pregnant :rofl: It was half price in toys r us. Hubby said, "oh lets just get it, it will save us money in the long run" bless him.


----------



## Twinminator

Can't believe how long the list on page one is getting!!! I feel privileged to be amongst such loving, dedicated mummy company.

1. hope we are all enjoying good weather today
2. bought my first comfy maternity bra today (astounded the twin buggy fit in the changing room with me!)
3. feeling same as Natty, well, I know I'm pg but like it was never meant to be, like there won't be a baby at the end of this experience, for one reason or other
4. men are complete and utter thoughtless, self-centred, ignorant b*@$*@*ds.

Mini vent over, hope you all have a good weekend xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Loving points 1-4. Let me add 5...

5. Going out for a friends bday and LYING to them is not nice :(


----------



## Twinminator

Oooh, no, not good, poor you. I'm dreading anyone asking questions - avoiding the topic's one thing, eh....?
I'm managing to avoid people at the moment, anti-social it may seem but the way I'm feeling at the moment, I couldn't give a stuff! xxx


----------



## mwahxx

heart tree said:


> Holy crap that is a big cyst!!! May I ask what it feels like?

standing up i cnt really feel it, but b4 the scan i actually convinced myself i was having an eptopic!!!coz of the aching in my left hip!!wen i sit with my legs up or on my left side 4 2 long, my leg either goes numb or it aches xxxxxxxxxx i cn feel it asa ball wen my legs r up wilst sitting and it aches like i dont no what if i walk 4 too long xxxxx


----------



## mwahxx

just so u ladies no if uve had a previous loss ur EPU shud really giv u a scan now for reassurance for u so ur nt panicing till ur dating scan!!!xxxx and thanx girls :) :D and natty i really wish i ws u hun!!!!nausea is horrible!!!!sum woman dnt really get many symptoms hun!!but i bet once u hit 6-9 weeks u will wish u stil didnt have any lol thats usualy wen nausea sets in in some women or gets worse lol xxxxxxxxx dnt worry tho hun ur beanie will b ok!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Tanikit

So far I have managed to stay away from shopping - ah that's not true, cause I bought 2 little onesies on sale a couple weeks back - its mid winter here now and all the summer stuff is on sale which is what I'll need. I think next shopping spree will be for maternity clothes though - I already need a size bigger to be able to do up the buttons and I weighed myself today and have not put on any weight so its all bloat.


----------



## Zoesmommy

Celebrating six weeks today :happydance: Anybody else want to celebrate their milestone with me? :)


----------



## rottpaw

Zoesmommy said:


> Celebrating six weeks today :happydance: Anybody else want to celebrate their milestone with me? :)


Yay Zoe! I can't celebrate quite yet 'cause I am a week behind you (I'm 4+6 today) but I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning all! 

Well I slept much better last night (thank God for weekends, right?) and actually went back to sleep for an extra hour this morning. Feel MUCH more human but continue to have waves of sickness in the middle of the night, which is reassuring but annoying LOL. 

But for Natty and others worried about lack of symptoms - really and truly, lots of people (all moms) have told me that symptoms come and symptoms go. And you may be lucky and simply have no sickness, etc. and tolerate everything very well. It does NOT mean there's something wrong. So try to keep positive and know we're all sending you hugs!! :hugs:

For myself, as glad as I am to know things look as good as possible right now, I'm wishing the nausea could be postponed just a couple more weeks to get me at least halfway through the first tri before it really kicks in. Work is just crazy busy right now and will be exhaustng these next several weeks. But, I really think my nausea is due to the strong HCG levels and so I'm grateful for those, and if nausea comes with, so be it. 

Wow, I am really writing in run on sentences this morning, LOL! 

Okay, so I'm off to find some breakfast and then we have a nice, relaxing day till going over to friends' tonight. They have a 3 year old whom I just adore and can't wait to visit with them! 

Hugs all and happy day! :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Afternoon ladies, I don't know if it helps for those who are worried about lack of symptoms but with my son I never had one! No sore boobies, no sickness, no bloat nothing! Just loads of positive pregnancy tests! It was worrying but all ok. 

x


----------



## blessedmomma

hello ladies! 

natty and aq- i hope your itsy bitsies are ok. will be praying for ya.

i drink decaf all week but when my hubby is home on weekends i make it regular so i have all this extra energy. had a decent night sleep so feel pretty good today. 
starting to dread the end of the day as thats when symptoms kick in. i suddenly get crampy and bloated and feel sick off and on. after dinner i feel like i ate too much and am gonna get sick at any minute. 

mornings i dont even feel pregnant!


----------



## Shrimpy

My near 2 year old has turned into an answering back fiend today!

Me: "finish your sandwhich"
Summer : "No, I finish my (to)matos first"
Me: "Right, now eat a bit of your sandwhich please"
Summer: "I want (j)duce"
Me: "SUMMER EAT YOUR BLINKING SANDWHICH!!!!"
Summer: " I no like ham"
Me: "Yes you do"
Summer: "hmm, no fanks, you have it!"

I ran away before I locked her in a cupboard!!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> natty and aq- i hope your itsy bitsies are ok. will be praying for ya.
> 
> i drink decaf all week but when my hubby is home on weekends i make it regular so i have all this extra energy. had a decent night sleep so feel pretty good today.
> starting to dread the end of the day as thats when symptoms kick in. i suddenly get crampy and bloated and feel sick off and on. after dinner i feel like i ate too much and am gonna get sick at any minute.
> 
> mornings i dont even feel pregnant!

Hi Blessed! 

Mine follows a similar pattern. I feel fine (generally) during the days...not so much at night. You are going to laugh but honestly, I had two wretched nights of feeling awful after dinner and then through the whole night. I have eaten chicken or beef with potatoes each night since and taken my vitamin with that meal, and it is REALLY helping. I'm also eating a bit later (8:30-ish), so the food stays with me through the first few hours of the night. Then trying to get to bed by 10:30. Seems to help! 

Hugs!


----------



## mwahxx

shrimpy ~ hahahahahahahhahaha :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol shrimpy- 2 yr olds r so fun. that lil personality gets so big all of a sudden!


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw- morning sweetheart! yeah thanks for the chicken for dinner idea. i actually didnt feel as bad last night. i usually take my vitamin around 3 with a snack, maybe i should take it at night tonight. are you and oh hoping for a boy or girl?


----------



## leesa73

Hi ladies! :hi: Can I join?

I am on day 3 of my BFP (cant' stop POAS! Lol.) It's finally starting to be real, although it's VERY early. My EDD is 3/24 and I'd love some support. The spouse is freaked out (didn't think it'd ever happen) - even though I know he'll come around it would be nice to be around people that are not stressed right now. Lol. So - hi!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome leesa! :happydance: and congrats!

bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome new marchies!!
Well an afternoon nap doesn't stop sickness :)


----------



## leesa73

Aww, thanks! And yes, I am pretty stoked. I have a gazillion things running through my head and for now I'm just trying to enjoy this. I can figure out everything else in time, right?


----------



## mwahxx

yep u can leesa!!! congrats huni!!! H&H 9months lvly xxxxx

heyyyyy rach!!!!nauseas a fat bitch isnt it!!!!xxxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Welcome Leesa73 and congrats.

Shrimpy I so know where you are coming from - my 2.5 year old has been like that for what seems ages - you can laugh later but at the time you want to throttle them !

I've come in for 5 mins rest been out in the garden most of the day just pottering about but suddenly felt very tired.

So what is everyone having for tea tonight sounds like Blessedmommas opting for chicken? Im planning home made chicken chow mein any one else?

Is anyones OHs doing odd things now that your pregnant, mine has suddenly gone into "providing" mode and has decided we need to change the study into a bedroom, build and extension, have a new shed and rearrange the bottom of the garden so the greenhouse and shed fit better. We still need to finish the downstairs where we had to have concrete poured so been waiting for that to finish curing before we can put permanent flooring down, once that is down need to do all the skirtings we have no curtains down stairs at the mo all the doors need replacing and he just keeps adding to the list of the to do's. Had to gently remind him that in a couple of weeks at the most I am going to be pretty useless for a while (or the rest of the pregnancy if the last one is to go by).

Hope you are all having a lovely day and if I missed anyone or anything please yell.


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome Leesa!! And congratulations! 

And those having nausea - yes, it definitely makes things interesting! My breakfast (egg sammy) isn't going down quite as yummy as usual... had to bring in the ginger ale as backup LOL! I'm currently eyeing the rest of my sammy much like Shrimpy's daughter and thinking "someone else should eat this!" LOL! Any takers?

:haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

Rottpaw, 

Have you tried ginger, lemon or lime for the sickness some people swear by them, or the sea bands.

I'm living off Lemon and Ginger tea to keep my stomach a bit mroe settled it pretty much all im drinking, if it doesn't help it aint going to hurt. If it gets really bad then see the doctor - there is medication they can prescribe if its really bad.


----------



## MumtoJ

rottpaw said:


> Welcome Leesa!! And congratulations!
> 
> And those having nausea - yes, it definitely makes things interesting! My breakfast (egg sammy) isn't going down quite as yummy as usual... had to bring in the ginger ale as backup LOL! I'm currently eyeing the rest of my sammy much like Shrimpy's daughter and thinking "someone else should eat this!" LOL! Any takers?
> 
> :haha:

lol your post came in whist I was writing - so that would be a yes to the ginger then ...


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ha ha shrimpy! My son was the same, it must be the heat! I asked him if he was going to eat all his lunch, he looked at me put his finger on his chin as if pondering the question and went 'hmmmmmm no!' 

I have to try so hard not to laugh sometimes! 

X


----------



## Nixilix

Loren! How are you hun!


----------



## pumpkim

:wave: Hi Everyone, is it ok if I join you? I got my BFP today on 3 tests (I didn't believe the first 2!). My EDD is 11 March.

I'm in shock really as this was my first cycle after coming off the pill and I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon. I wasn't exactly sure when AF was due, I thought maybe last Friday but when it didn't show I assumed it was just that my cycles hadn't settled down :dohh:

I'm pretty nervous at the moment as the only symptoms I've been having are symptoms that made me think AF was on it's way but maybe they're pregnancy symptoms :shrug: as you can tell I'm a bit clueless because I've been in WTT rather than TTC so I've got a lot to learn!

I really want to be happy and excited but I daren't be :blush:


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Leesa!! And congratulations!
> 
> And those having nausea - yes, it definitely makes things interesting! My breakfast (egg sammy) isn't going down quite as yummy as usual... had to bring in the ginger ale as backup LOL! I'm currently eyeing the rest of my sammy much like Shrimpy's daughter and thinking "someone else should eat this!" LOL! Any takers?
> 
> :haha:
> 
> lol your post came in whist I was writing - so that would be a yes to the ginger then ...Click to expand...

LOL! Yep, the ginger ale definitely helps, but our commercially available ginger ale here is full of high fructose corn syrup, which I generally try to avoid. I may try to find a more natural alternative. And my dr. called in meds, but I'm trying to avoid them if I can. I'll try your suggestion of the lemon and ginger tea!


----------



## Nixilix

I am gonna try lemon and lime. Left my Ginger biscuits at work but I think my ms is more all day :)


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome pumpkim :) h&h 8 mths xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hi Leesa and pumpkin - welcome and congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Danuta

Can I join in? I'm Danuta, preg with number 2, EDD 2nd March. Gave birth to my daughter Dajana 9 months ago, so this is a little unexpected but very welcome! I feel like everything is coming on much quicker this time!
Anyone got any tips on how to manage pregnancy and a 9 month year old at the same time, lol?


----------



## MumtoJ

Welcome Pumpkin congrats on your BFP


----------



## MumtoJ

Welcome and congrats Danuta


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome pumkim!

sorry your so sick all day nix. i was that way with my boys. it gets old really quick. im thankful i at least have a break in the mornings.

i always want to tough it out and make it thru the morning sickness phase but got extremely ill with my first son, got dehydrated and ended up at the hospital.
no good. so although i will go as long as i can i wont have a problem with taking medicine again if i need to get some food down for my baby.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome danuta! and congrats! :hugs:
i have a 7 mo old and am pregnant so im with ya. one day at a time is all i can say!
my first daughter was 10 mos old when i got pregnant with my second daughter though so i have kinda been here.


----------



## lilo

afternoon all xxx 

I am so tired today, have tried everything from painting to making fairy cakes with the boys to keep them entertained in this horrible weather and they r still bored !!!!! running on false energy, so I have had to give in and let them play the xbox for 1/2 hr so that I can sit down for a while, cant wait for hubby to get home from work and take over :cry:


----------



## MumtoJ

Blessed, couldn't agree more, you don't take them unless you need to but if you need them then take them - I landed in hospital too cause I wasn't keeping any drink down either so became very dehydrated.


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Blessed, couldn't agree more, you don't take them unless you need to but if you need them then take them - I landed in hospital too cause I wasn't keeping any drink down either so became very dehydrated.

I agree, I prefer to hold off taking anything unless it becomes absolutely necessary, but I am glad to know the meds are there and my dr. said they are "completely safe." 

Blessed, did they give you Zofran? Do you feel it's safe?


----------



## Whitbit22

Welcome and congrats new Mummies!!

I think I can feel my cyst on my left side too! When I move a certain way its like a stitch feeling hope thats normal!


----------



## Danuta

Haha, thanks blessed! Nice to know it can be done!

I'm back at work now too, but I'm definitely not telling my manager just yet! 

I swear that all the symtoms are coming on faster and more this time... I'm getting horrible morning sickness, bloated, running to the toilet 24/7 and all the rest!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Danuta, I have a nine month old as well!! She was born September 24th. As far as how to manage them both, lots of help :) When was your daughter born?


----------



## Danuta

Wow, snap! :) My daughter was born on 2nd October, so pretty close! I'm agreeing with you about lots of help... I'm actually thinking about going back to Poland and begging my family to help me this time!


----------



## Danuta

When is your due date, btw?


----------



## leesa73

Hi to Pumpkim and Danuta! :hi:


----------



## Lady-K

Got my BFP 3 days ago. Overjoyed, but still in stunned disbelief! If it sticks my DD will be 17th March


----------



## Shrimpy

Zoesmommy - My eldest's birthday is 24th September too :) She'll be 4 this year. 

I feel absolutely shite (scuse French)!! Felt fantabulous this morning so cracked on with the cleaning and made a start to the big room swap ...

(hubby and I have the biggest bedroom but are swapping with Amber so that Summer can move in with her and share the biggest room. We'll have the 2nd biggest room and hubbys son (who's 10) can have the teeny room to himself until little Fredlet comes along)

... stopped for a coffee break then had to go to bed because I was so shattered. Got maybe 10 mins sleep before Summer decided it was fun to poke me in the eye and tell me to wake up. Couldn't get back to sleep cause the little blighter kept tickling my feet and shoving her slobbery face in mine. :( Now I feel sick as a dog and don't want to do anything :cry:

Congrats to all the new march mummies to be :happydance:

Hope everyone's feeling better than me!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Congrats, Shrimpy! How are you celebrating this year?


----------



## Zoesmommy

Danuta, I'm due March 5th. I had a c section with my first after 35 hours of labor, so I have to have a second section. They don't do VBAC's at my local hospitals :( I'm bummed, but at least we were both healthy :) When is yours?


----------



## Tanikit

Hi to all the new people - Danuta, Pumpkin, Lady-K and anyone else I've missed.

I got really grumpy this evening and I shouldn't have - I'm so tired, had a double work shift today and feeling as nauseous as can be without actually vomiting and on top of that I have been getting quite a bit of asthma recently, so when I had to chase the puppy round the car a few times to prevent it getting run over I just lost it - lucky I never caught the puppy, but I am feeling a bit guilty for getting so cross. My DD has also been very tired and defiant today and that has been irritating me. I think an early night is the only solution.

Shrimpy - yeah second pregnancies are another story aren't they - last time I could just collapse as soon as I was tired, this time DD will have none of it.


----------



## Zoesmommy

I've just been looking at some plus size bump pics and am starting to get excited!! Are there any other plus size ladies due in March?


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> Blessed, couldn't agree more, you don't take them unless you need to but if you need them then take them - I landed in hospital too cause I wasn't keeping any drink down either so became very dehydrated.
> 
> I agree, I prefer to hold off taking anything unless it becomes absolutely necessary, but I am glad to know the meds are there and my dr. said they are "completely safe."
> 
> Blessed, did they give you Zofran? Do you feel it's safe?Click to expand...

with my oldest son i used reglan. it was truly heaven sent. he was the one i got dehydrated with. one morning i counted 11 times throwing up by afternoon! i quit counting after that so dont know how many more, was in hospital a few days after that. 
with my last son i only threw up a couple of times, but was so sick to my stomach every day, all day. after a few months when it didnt clear up my ob gave me zofran. i took it out of shear exhaustion and not wanting to eat anything. it always amazes me at how much more drained i am just from being sick or feeling sick all day. i seriously lost weight cuz i could only stand to drink room temp water. i would say its safe, i took at least one a day from 4 months on with him. i had ms every day up to the day he was born. 
from my understanding reglan is used for people with digestion problems and heartburn, it empties the stomach out really quick. my hubby used it when he would eat too much-lol. zofran tricks the receptors in your brain that sense nausea into not sensing it, it blocks those receptors. 
my ob gave me a prescription for both just in case. since they do different things, if i need them, i will proly take reglan again if im throwing up a bunch and zofran if im just feeling sick. hopefully i wont need them though!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats lady-k! 
sorry your having such a rough day tanikit. :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

its tooo hot!!!! OH is tired so has gone for a sleep if only eh???!!! i cant say as ive done alot today though to be fair ive been to asda for the food shop , cleaned the downstairs toilet, done some washing and thats it just waiting for LO fish pie to cook and then its bath and bedtime :)) were off to Thomas Land tomorrow so up bright and early hopefully we will have more than last time as he fell off a slide and knocked himself out!!! The Monday we have a new car so all this time will hopefully go quickly until Tuesday morning :) 

Welcome all newbies

sorry for all you ladies feeling like shite honestly though id have it off you in a click of a finger xxx guess were never happy eh ?? x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Welcome to the newbies and beanies 
Shrimpy- LMAO at your dd!! haha bless her.
Zoesmommy- I am plus size too. I am a size 18-20. Have recently lost 16lb

Well girls, what a day i have had!!!
Went to my parents for a vist and something to do, and my dad, who is terminally ill, started having convulsions really badly which he has never had before so we ended up having to call a ambulance and spending all afternoon in the hospital! Turns out he has a viral infection that sent his temps through the roof, hence the "fits" he has been given strong meds and discharged. I am so glad he is ok! Well while i was up there, i started having stronger than usual cramps and back pain so i went the clinic and the Dr did a urine test and found that i have a bacterial UTI which can be very dangerous in pregnancy, so he gave me some strong meds to take too! So relived that i went with my instinct and got the meds! He also said that he thinks the EPU were wrong to not test my beta following tuesday's empty scan, so he has ordered more bloods to be done on monday morning, Which is a relief!
Then just to make today worse, i just got a call from my DH (he works away 4 days a wk in security) and he has been laid off!!! He is getting finished on monday as the work has dried up!! so that makes 2 of us out of work at the time we need cash more than ever! It dont rain but it pours huh? :-(

xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

tanikit, i wish I only had 1 to worry about. But I have 2 obnoxious toddlers who like to wind eachother up! :) There's 22 months between them and the littlest seems to be growing up much quicker than the 1st so they're on an even keel with eachother. Hubby's off until Tuesday though which is fantastic. He made sausage, mash and peas for tea tonight and it has made me feel sooo much better!!

Zoesmummy - Not too sure actually. Last year we went to Edinburgh overnight (manged to get a £9 a room deal) and took her to the zoo and the build a bear shop. We've already bought her present (a princess laptop, she's obsessed with disney princess) so we'll maybe take her out for her tea, she can pick! We don't tend to go too mad for birthdays, usually save that for Xmas :D What are your plans?

Natty - you should move to haggis-land, it has been peeing it down all day. We've been lazy trouts and have stayed in our jim jams all day :D It'll be bath time in 20 mins though then I can pass out like the vast sloth that I am and watch rubbish tv :thumbup: Hope you have a lovely day with Thomas Tank tomorrow :) Only 3 more sleeps then you can relax :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Africaqueen so sorry to hear about your day - hope you are both feeling better tomorrow - glad you got the antibiotics and good luck for the tests on Monday. Sorry about your DP getting laid off - that sounds very stressful. Will be praying that you get some work soon - my DH was without work for 20 months from shortly after my DD was born and it was incredibly stressful - I cried the day I heard he had another job - hoping your wait will be a lot shorter.

Shrimpy that does sound like a lot to deal with. Hope you can get some rest from the toddlers - they are totally worth it, but that doesn't stop the exhaustion does it?


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry to hear aq! sounds like u have a lot on ur plate today. hope your dad is ok now that they are taking care of him. and its terrible to have a uti but at least u r on meds now so it can clear up. :hugs:

praying ur oh gets work real soon!


----------



## Shrimpy

AQ- what a day you've had! I hope you're relaxing with your feet up now!! Hope your dad feels better soon too!


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah Shrimpy on a scale of 1-10 today has been pretty crappy.
I am lying on the couch chilling out now. Going to order a chinese and enjoy my last indulgance for a while cos frm this wk we are gonna have to really watch the pennies.
But i can cope with anything as long as our beanie is ok xxx


----------



## natty1985

AQ i cant believe your bloody luck !!!! whats the dr on about having bloods hope he has not worried you hun xxx Shrimpy we need some rain here lol!!! ive been a right lazy trout bag been in my new pjs since i got back from asda ( mazda )as my son calls it lol i love that shop but by god there are some smelly dirty creatures in there !!! I feel sick aswell i cant say as ive ever been so happy to feel sick lol xx but it feels like it goes when i burp sorry i sound like such a slob lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

Natty- No the Dr didnt worry me. He said he fully understands my worry and that the epu should of done another blood test after the scan showed nothing. He said he used to work gyne and has seen many cases of women having scans too early and nowt showing up, but he said given my history they should of made more a effort to check on things and to help calm me a little. He was really nice actually so im glad i went 
Yep my luck has never been particularly great, but ppl have a lot worse and if i can just knw my beanie is safe, nowt else matter right now.
Hope u are feeling better? I am pretty sure u will see a nice heartbeat at your next scan ;-) xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

Natty - I'll be Wayne and you can be Waynetta slob :rofl: Hubby leant over to give me a kiss and I burped in his face, poor man! I didn't even know it was coming, did make me feeel better though. The look on his face was like I'd just rubbed poo under his nose :blush: oops!!

:haha: Asda is great for chav spotting! I love going to look at the clothes and whatever other deals they have on but there is always at lest one smelly creature of doom standing right in the way of where you want to be, usually joined a few minutes later by their other half who is equally as repulsive. Ahh well, life would be boring if we were all the same, although it would be nice if everyone could share the same basic hygiene etiquette :haha:


----------



## natty1985

im ok i did another pregnancy test lol CB digi as always came up same old same old pregnant 3+ took it apart being the self obsessed pee stick watcher freak that i am and the line is stronger than the test line so feeling pretty positive for the next 30 minuites or so haha xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lol Natty. Whatever gives u a lil peace of mind hun. That is all i want, just some peace of mind. Hoping to god this week brings us that.
Just ordered myself a chinese seeing as im here on my own and cba cooking, so ordered bbq ribs, beef cashew nut with boiled rice . Yummy! should be delivered soon. I am lying on the couch with my gorgeous lil cat and its her 2nd birthday today, bless her 
I am watching Peter pan! haha. I am such a big kid xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hi march mummies!!
I'm panicking this evening. I told you bout those funny crampy feelings in bottom of my tum. That was yesterday and day before. Today I was relieved to see that they had gone. But this evening when I wiped, there was a brown discharge. Only when I wipe and not red, brown. I was really upset and completely bawled my eyes out but my OH was fantastic and said I should ask you guys what you think. Sorry to jump in guys.
Em x


----------



## africaqueen

Em, u are always welcome to jump in whenever u want hun ;-)
If it is brown it means it is old blood and is probs a bit of implantation bleeding as beanie burrows deeper into your uterus ;-) any bright red blood should be checked out and any blood than resembles prune juice too. If it is just brown, it is quite normal xxx


----------



## honey08

AQ :hugs: when wil u get bloods back ? did they give u another date for a scan ?x


----------



## honey08

Embo78 
hope all is ok x


----------



## pinkycat

Im no expert but it could be implantation bleeding,especially if its brown. Try not to panic too much :hugs: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Honey, needed that hug! lol.
I will have the bloods done at 10am monday morning and will have results by 4pm the same day thankfully. I am a bit scared though, as if they are really high, its a worry why nothing was seen on the scan but if they are lower than they should be, that is not a good sign either. But i have to face whatever the results are and im praying for our beanie. I am actually going to try and get to holywell(holy site in wales) on monday if i can. I am not overly religious but i do have a strong belief in god and although i dnt go to church, that place always seems to comfort me and my dad had a "experience" there a few yrs ago and his cancer was cleared with one operation and he has been in remission since, which was a miracle due to size of the tumor that it had not spread, so i really wanna get back there and drink the healing water xxx


----------



## natty1985

I would say it was implantation bleeding hun with saying it was Brown your quite early so its about right try not to fret xxx hark at me try not to fret !!


----------



## natty1985

AQ that sounds like a lovely idea xxx please dont worry about numbers hun mine were high and they couldnt see anything my MW was not concerned at it being high and not seeing it she said some peoples numbers are in the millionssss xx


----------



## africaqueen

LMAO Natty ^^ Its like me saying "be optimistic" ;-) hahahaha. At least we can laugh at ourselves so not all bad hun ;-)
That new pic is lovely. Your ds is a cutie xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks guys. I'll keep a close eye on it. Going loo every ten minutes!!
Hope everything works out for you AQ. I'll be praying for you. I'm the same. I believe in god but struggle with religion!!!


----------



## lilo

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Welcome to the newbies and beanies
> Shrimpy- LMAO at your dd!! haha bless her.
> Zoesmommy- I am plus size too. I am a size 18-20. Have recently lost 16lb
> 
> Well girls, what a day i have had!!!
> Went to my parents for a vist and something to do, and my dad, who is terminally ill, started having convulsions really badly which he has never had before so we ended up having to call a ambulance and spending all afternoon in the hospital! Turns out he has a viral infection that sent his temps through the roof, hence the "fits" he has been given strong meds and discharged. I am so glad he is ok! Well while i was up there, i started having stronger than usual cramps and back pain so i went the clinic and the Dr did a urine test and found that i have a bacterial UTI which can be very dangerous in pregnancy, so he gave me some strong meds to take too! So relived that i went with my instinct and got the meds! He also said that he thinks the EPU were wrong to not test my beta following tuesday's empty scan, so he has ordered more bloods to be done on monday morning, Which is a relief!
> Then just to make today worse, i just got a call from my DH (he works away 4 days a wk in security) and he has been laid off!!! He is getting finished on monday as the work has dried up!! so that makes 2 of us out of work at the time we need cash more than ever! It dont rain but it pours huh? :-(
> 
> xxx

what a day you have had :hugs: I feel bad now for complaining that the Kids were driving me crazy all day :blush:


----------



## natty1985

haha i knew as soon as i wrote it practice what you preach love practice what you preach haha!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lilo- Dnt feel like that! moaning about the kids drivin u mad is completely normal and nice to hear! Hope i am moaning in a few yrs too ;-) haha.
Hopefully tomorrow is a better day and a good week on its way with great news 

Natty- Easier said than done eh?! I seem to be good at helping others cope but struggle with coping myself... weird eh?! Ah well we will be put out of our misery this wk ;-)

xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

does sound like implantation bleeding, good sign is that there's no pain and it's not red :) Keeping everything crossed for you!!

And in summary of my evening... in the words of Dr. Evil, 

"Gonna vom!"


----------



## natty1985

exactly either way knowing will help us to focus on an outcome wont it xxx ive just sent my OH out for a chinese now you gave me the idea lol and then i think an early night is on the cards xx


----------



## natty1985

LMAO shrimpy quality film <------ quality film ??? chavtastic or what i really need to improve ones language !!! your girls are adorable xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

look at all these new pics of kiddies! they are all so adorable!


----------



## lilo

Natty now that u have mentioned Chinese i want one :thumbup:


----------



## Shrimpy

:haha: Pure quality man! :haha: you should hear my hubby talk, he's originally from Glasgow so when he talks to his family even I need a translator to understand him and his chavtastic ways :haha:

Awww man, You've put me in the mood for a chinese now. I literally live in the middle of a field and it would take WAY too much effort to get in the car and drive 20mins to get one. Damn my fat lazy bum!! Perhaps I could persuade hubby to bring one home tomorrow night? muahahahaha

And thank you Natty for the compliment. They are gorgeous, even if I do say so myself :) They are like chalk and cheese those. Amber is fair, skinny and blonde and Summer is tanned, mad dark fuzzy hair and solid. You would never think they were sisters!


----------



## honey08

im starving now :pizza: readin ur posts :lol:


----------



## natty1985

ahhhh i bet you wouldnt have them any other way .... i have been looking at baby photos of finley soooo cute i cant wait :) sorry girls for making you all want chinese but without being a grass it was ahem AFRICA QUEEN who started it lol xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol shrimpy- my girls r the same! aly is darker tanned with brown hair and brown eyes while felicia has blonde hair blue eyes and whiter than white. i thought mine were just weird!


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi gals,

Natty hope you have a fab time at Thomas Land, been thinking of taking my DS let us know what its like.

AQ - what an eventful day - doesn't sound like the day you planned but I'm glad everyones got what they need to get better and fx you & OH find more work soon.

Embo as the others have said brown blood should be a problem, if you have any sever pain with it, its worth getting checked out. Hope it settles down and stops causing you a concern, I had it on and off for a couple of days but it then stopped and so far hasn't come back.

Hope you have all enjoyed your chineses.


----------



## natty1985

yum yum mine was B-E-A-UTIFUL. Had preggo head and said to mine OH whilst chomping on a prawn cracker these taste like fishh??? in a really yukky suprised way thick or what!!!! now im noring through a smarties cookie before i go to bed xx


----------



## Embo78

Yay I had Chinese too!!
Beef n mushroom with egg fried rice and prawn crackers. Could only eat a small amount tho. I'm soooo bloated !!


----------



## blessedmomma

chinese sounds good- but its only 3pm here! still have time to talk oh into chinese for dinner:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay- oh says i get to go buy some maternity clothes right now! whoop whoop :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## honey08

i cudnt eat chinese :sick: im off 2 bed soon anyways so shall catch up with u soon x


----------



## lilo

Sorry for just leaving there but OMG my 3 yr old just broke the fish tank water everywhere :cry::cry: hubby walked in from work to me crying my eyes out with kids running around with buckets and towels. such a way to end the day......the joys of kids eh!!


----------



## MissBroody

Wow - I can't believe there are March 2011 prego mummies to be already! My baby was due and born in April this year and I remember being newly pregnant and seeing threads about babies due in March/April 2010 - it's crazy how time flies :cry:
xx


----------



## MumtoJ

lilo said:


> Sorry for just leaving there but OMG my 3 yr old just broke the fish tank water everywhere :cry::cry: hubby walked in from work to me crying my eyes out with kids running around with buckets and towels. such a way to end the day......the joys of kids eh!!

Fatalities or did you manage to sucessfully rescue the fishies??? Guess you know what your doing tomorrow - down the pet shop to replace the fish tank.

Hope normality has resumed and your OH has taken over to give you a break.


----------



## MumtoJ

MissBroody said:


> Wow - I can't believe there are March 2011 prego mummies to be already! My baby was due and born in April this year and I remember being newly pregnant and seeing threads about babies due in March/April 2010 - it's crazy how time flies :cry:
> xx

Aww hes lovely


----------



## africaqueen

natty1985 said:


> ahhhh i bet you wouldnt have them any other way .... i have been looking at baby photos of finley soooo cute i cant wait :) sorry girls for making you all want chinese but without being a grass it was ahem AFRICA QUEEN who started it lol xxx

LMAO Natty u graaaaaaaaaaas :-O hahaha!
I really enjoyed mine and didnt even have to leave our flat as it was brought to the door  Just watching erin brokovitch now and trying to chillax.
I am quite tired after a loooong stressful day, so i will probs have a early night with my book i think. Not just yet tho. 
Guess what?? I am feeling.... wait for it................. OPTIMISTIC!!!!!!!!!! wth?!! hehe xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Night girls - Im off to bed, hoping for another full night sleep. Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## africaqueen

Nite MumtoJ 

Lilo- sorry but your fish story just made me giggle. I can picture the kids with the buckets! lol. Hope u managed to save the fishies. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sleep well mumtoj!

hope the fishies r ok :flower:

aq- glad u r feeling better hun:winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Blessed. I just feel i owe it to my beanie to be positive unless proven otherwise. This negativity has been exhausting to be honest ;-)

Completely off topic question Blessed, but notice u live in kansas and wondered if u have a tornado problem where u live? I have always been fascinated with them for some reason!

xxx


----------



## Marnik

Its amazing to see how many march moms already :) question tho is anyone else really really exhausted like honestly I could sleep all day and night and still be tired it's getting rediculas


----------



## africaqueen

Marnik- In a nutshell- YES! lol. I am like a walking zombie lately and just cannot seem to get a decent interrupted sleep. Think most of us are suffering with insomnia tbh.
My temps have been up due to this UTI too so that makes it hard.

Right ladies i am just watching the end of a movie and bed for me cos im done in!
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Danuta

Zoesmommy said:


> Danuta, I'm due March 5th. I had a c section with my first after 35 hours of labor, so I have to have a second section. They don't do VBAC's at my local hospitals :( I'm bummed, but at least we were both healthy :) When is yours?

I'm due March 2nd! Wow, your first sounds that it was really tough! I will also be having a C section this time round, although I gave birth to Dajana naturally, I have to have a C section this time (and actually any future child I have will have to be delivered by C section). I agree it sucks but the main thing is that we and our kids are going to be healthy!


----------



## blessedmomma

africaqueen said:


> Thank you Blessed. I just feel i owe it to my beanie to be positive unless proven otherwise. This negativity has been exhausting to be honest ;-)
> 
> Completely off topic question Blessed, but notice u live in kansas and wondered if u have a tornado problem where u live? I have always been fascinated with them for some reason!
> 
> xxx

yes aq we do. there are usually a few starting in spring to summer. a few mos ago we had one that was right up the road from us. its not too scary to me cuz i grew up here, but i proly should be. my oh kinda freaks out but not sure if its cuz he mostly grew up in indiana or if he is just being protective. 

we have a basement though and that makes it safer. plus my lil sis lives next door and my brother too, so they come over and hang out when sirens go off. sounds stupid but its kinda fun :dohh:


----------



## Zoesmommy

Danuta, Want to be bump buddies? We already have so much in common! LOL


----------



## Zoesmommy

Am I glad you girls in the UK have an 8 hour difference from me! My friend Sarah lives over there. I just came home from grocery shopping and had like 6 pages to catch up on just in the last few hours. Zoe is sleeping, my back is killing me, and the non perishable food can wait :) I'm sitting on the couch with my feet up and a bottled water. Need some ice water for my feet too! I feel like I'm in the second trimester already. Oof! Sleep well, girls. Now by the time I'm back on in the morning I'll have another dozen pages to read :)


----------



## Marnik

Danuta said:


> Zoesmommy said:
> 
> 
> Danuta, I'm due March 5th. I had a c section with my first after 35 hours of labor, so I have to have a second section. They don't do VBAC's at my local hospitals :( I'm bummed, but at least we were both healthy :) When is yours?
> 
> I'm due March 2nd! Wow, your first sounds that it was really tough! I will also be having a C section this time round, although I gave birth to Dajana naturally, I have to have a C section this time (and actually any future child I have will have to be delivered by C section). I agree it sucks but the main thing is that we and our kids are going to be healthy!Click to expand...

I'm really scared to have a c section my mom had one with me and had complications with scar tissue sense i'm only 18 I'm hoping I won't have to but that's up to the baby and complications huh? Is there anything u can do to prevent them?


----------



## Zoesmommy

Unfortunately, there's not. I'm a big girl with wide hips. My daughter was head down. She was showing signs that she was too big to fit through the birth canal when I went from 100% effaced to 90% effaced. You can bounce on a birth ball all you want, but usually you can't prevent them. Although a good midwife might be able to help with the complications and preventing a section


----------



## Marnik

Zoesmommy said:


> Unfortunately, there's not. I'm a big girl with wide hips. My daughter was head down. She was showing signs that she was too big to fit through the birth canal when I went from 100% effaced to 90% effaced. You can bounce on a birth ball all you want, but usually you can't prevent them. Although a good midwife might be able to help with the complications and preventing a section

:/ i guess i'll just have to hope and pray my little one and my body are in sink lol and he or she comes out smothly well as smothly as possible lol


----------



## readynwilling

Good Evening Ladies... Its 10:30 here so its around 3:30 in the UK... 

Welcome to all the new mommies :wave: Congrats to you.

I was compeletly MIA today - i just needed a day to do real life stuff lol. I caved and told my SIL and aunt and uncle about :baby: they were all really happy.

I skimmed the last 10 pages or so... I am just exhausted but wanted to make sure i caught all the new mummies for the first post. And now i am starving. :haha:


----------



## squat18_02

Zoesmommy said:


> I've just been looking at some plus size bump pics and am starting to get excited!! Are there any other plus size ladies due in March?

I'm also plus size! Is this your first? It's my first!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

enjoy number 1 ladies! its so much easier to stop for a rest and even to just enjoy the pregnancy. i remember it taking forever to get to another week. now its like i turn around twice and have to read a couple weeks at a time in my books just to catch up to where i am. i know i will be looking back this coming march and say how did i get here so quick????


----------



## squat18_02

Aww man, after reading these post now I want chinese!! Take that back, I need chinese! lol


----------



## Marnik

Are any of ure ladies boobs aleaDy getting bigger?


----------



## Marnik

Also I'm 5 weeks three days I'm anlittle worried because I know u cramp at first from implantation but I've been crapming probably off and on for the three weeks is this normal??? I don'T want anything to be wrong !


----------



## HappyDaze

Marnik - yes I think it is normal for the cramps to last a while. I hate it - i just wish they wouldn't feel quite so much like AF cramps and then perhaps they might be comforting!! I haven't had as many today and now I am panicking that there is something wrong in that, however much I tell myself to chill out - that with the fact that my BBs aren't nearly as sore as they were at the beginning of the week !! :wacko:

I went and bought two pregnancy books yesterday - couldn't help myself :winkwink: I got 'Your pregnancy week by week' and 'Girlfriend's guide to pregnancy' - I've practically read them both cover to cover already! The Girlfriend's guide is ace, she talks about the cramps in the first few weeks, says how they are completely normal and how it's also completely normal for you to rush to the bathroom every half hour to check that you haven't just got your period!!!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Squat, this is my second. I also have a 9 month old daughter. Congrats on your first! :)


----------



## Awww

Hi March Mummies! Got my BFP at 9 DPO yesterday - so excited (but oh so early)! Just wondering if anyone knows a good website that gives week by week info on fetal growth and development - I want to know what's happening in there!

Thanks x


----------



## Whitbit22

HappyDaze said:


> Marnik - yes I think it is normal for the cramps to last a while. I hate it - i just wish they wouldn't feel quite so much like AF cramps and then perhaps they might be comforting!! I haven't had as many today and now I am panicking that there is something wrong in that, however much I tell myself to chill out - that with the fact that my BBs aren't nearly as sore as they were at the beginning of the week !! :wacko:
> 
> I went and bought two pregnancy books yesterday - couldn't help myself :winkwink: I got 'Your pregnancy week by week' and 'Girlfriend's guide to pregnancy' - I've practically read them both cover to cover already! The Girlfriend's guide is ace, she talks about the cramps in the first few weeks, says how they are completely normal and how it's also completely normal for you to rush to the bathroom every half hour to check that you haven't just got your period!!!

I wonder what causes that feeling? Is it increased cm? I never experience much in my undies but I notice it on toilet paper.. I keep getting this watery flowy feeling though like af is coming.


----------



## Whitbit22

Here you go! this is a good site.

https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/calendar/week7


----------



## Awww

Thanks so much x


----------



## Nixilix

Hey heart tree I see you hiding :)

Yeah my boobs are huge. And I just want to go for a number 2 (tmi) haha! Might mention it to midwife on Tuesday. Heart tree it's your scan Tuesday right??


----------



## heart tree

Hi Nix! Just got home and had to catch up! This is a chatty thread! Yes, my scan is Tuesday. I had some dull throbbing sensations in my right lower back and abdomen last night and convinced myself something was wrong. Almost had DH bring me to the hospital, but decided to wait to see if the feeling got severe. It never did and went away today. Whew! 

Boobs are killing me and they are definitely getting bigger.


----------



## Nixilix

Glad your feeling better. My boobs hurt so much when I get ready for bed. And in bed too! It's 7 am her I been up for an hour ready to vomit so just eating toast xx


----------



## Tanikit

Heart tree good luck for your scan - not too much longer now. Mine's Wednesday so also getting excited and nervous all at once.

For those of you with really little ones - how do you cope? My DD didn't sleep through til she was 26 months old and even now she seldom makes it the whole night - DH and I were both up with her last night and since I fell pregnant she has only slept through once (and that was only til 05:00am) I am starting to get cross with her as I am so exhausted - this morning she jumped on our bed and said: "Mummy I want to see your Face. Open your eyes, no don't shut them!" Its very hard to stay cross though when she has this cheeky grin on her face, but oh for some proper sleep!


----------



## Tanikit

Nix missed you yesterday - I've also been having to grab food in the mornings to prevent getting sick. Its middle of the night when dealing with DD that things are hardest as I don't want to run to the kitchen while trying to deal with her.


----------



## heart tree

Nix, that's when my boobs hurt the most too. Off comes the bra at night and OW! It's so funny, it's 11:15pm for me right now. I'm getting ready to go to bed on Saturday night and I'm talking to you on your Sunday morning! 

Tanikit, I can't wait to hear the results of your scan on Wednesday. I hope we all have lots of good news to share. Seems like a few of us are getting scans next week. Your DD sounds adorable. I can't imagine how exhausted I would be with a little one right now.


----------



## Nixilix

I don't envy you! I woke last night needing a wee and felt sicky. It's rubbish!! I can't wait for scans! Hearttree Tuesday and natty I think, you on Wednesday and Africa queen Thursday! Wahoo!! 

I think the toast has helped, but maybe the sip of water didn't x


----------



## Nixilix

Can we just sleep til 2nd tri??


----------



## heart tree

Yup, Natty is Tuesday too at 10am. I just had a peek at your journal and looks like you are only 8 days away for yours! 

I haven't had an sickness yet. A little heartburn and a little turned off by food, but can still eat anything I want. I really want it to kick in to make this pregnancy feel real!


----------



## Nixilix

I feel like I been spinning round for ages. Like sea sickness. It's strange. And I've got a headache from lack of sleep. I'm gonna sleep a lot today I think.


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and you should have seen my friends face last night when the penny dropped as to why I am not drinking smoking and why I'm movin house!!! It was hilarious but I had to deny it cause he was a bit tipsy and finds it hard to keep secrets :) I told him he was being stupid! I felt awful.


----------



## Tanikit

This will be a good week with all those scans - hope its all great news with heartbeats and fetal poles and yolk sacs.

Heart tree don't wish the MS on yourself - the longer it stays away the better (maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones who doesn't get it at all)

Well I am off to work again - can't wait for next week when I have a quieter week at work. I do NOT like working weekends.


----------



## razorhips

Morning ladies! Welcome to leesa73, pumpkim,Danuta, Lady-K, Awww and congratulations on your BFP's - it's exciting isn't it! I am still taking tests as I still find it unbelievable and get worried something's wrong but each day that passes I get a little more relaxed and more excited! Hope everyone has a good day today :happydance:


----------



## Beckster30

Morning ladies!

Hearttree, I was awoke last night by dull cramping in my back, very low down, almost like the back of my pelvis, is that what you had? It was quite a comfort to see you had it too as I was freaked out that something was wrong, I also see we're at the same stage, so perhaps it's normal?!

For the girls that feel they 'know' something is wrong, Natty and AQ, I had that in my last pregnancy, I used to wake in the middle of the night and sob because I 'knew' I was losing beanie, infact I had terrible anxiety throughout the whole pg was even prescribed medication to help me sleep from Dr because I would wake having panic attacks. But despite that DS Josh was born perfectly healthy. The mind is a powerful thing but as in my case just because you're convinced something's going to happen, doesn't mean it will! I'm going to keep reminding myself of that this pregnancy so I don't drive myself nuts like I did last time!

That turned into a bit of an essay- sorry!

Right gonna go and attempt a bit of brekkie, have no appetite though this morning! Catch up with you lovelies later!


----------



## Embo78

Morning march mummies!
I'm in a much more positive mood today. I hardly slept last night, so scared as to what I was going to wake up to. Anyway, after knicker check!! I have decided to TRY to enjoy my pregnancy. Otherwise I'll just ruin it for myself. Considering I have three children. DD 13, DD 12 and DS 9, this will probably be it for me!!
Just wanted to thank everyone for their support. This site is an absolute god send xx


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes and I took another tesco test this am and it was darker than two days ago so that's helped too!!


----------



## africaqueen

blessedmomma said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Blessed. I just feel i owe it to my beanie to be positive unless proven otherwise. This negativity has been exhausting to be honest ;-)
> 
> Completely off topic question Blessed, but notice u live in kansas and wondered if u have a tornado problem where u live? I have always been fascinated with them for some reason!
> 
> xxx
> 
> yes aq we do. there are usually a few starting in spring to summer. a few mos ago we had one that was right up the road from us. its not too scary to me cuz i grew up here, but i proly should be. my oh kinda freaks out but not sure if its cuz he mostly grew up in indiana or if he is just being protective.
> 
> we have a basement though and that makes it safer. plus my lil sis lives next door and my brother too, so they come over and hang out when sirens go off. sounds stupid but its kinda fun :dohh:Click to expand...


I was actually thinking that it would be quite exciting too! lol.
I have always been into watching Docu's about them. Think its amazing that nature can be so fierce  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning ladies 

Welcome to any newbies and beanies!

Hope we are all doing ok.
Well my cramps have subsided since i have taken 3 of my tabs now, thank god 
I am starting to get a few spots on my face which is unusual as i am blessed with a very clear complexion and the best thing is...my nipples are sooooo sore!! This has really made me feel better weirdly enough!! haha. Today i am going to do a few chores and then go and vist my dad and see how he is doing today. I might do a roast dinner later i think. Really fancy a roast today 

For the women who are worried about not having MS, i read that it is most likely to kick in from around wk7 and if your mum never suffered from it, there is high chance that u wont either as it tends to(not always) follow suit ;-)
I will be glad not to get it, but if i do, hey ho. I have had a few spells of nausea and funnily enough was sick a few days BEFORE my bfp but not since... weird! lol

For the ladies still not regular on the throne, i have found that having a bowl of branflakes each morning with some fruit has really helped me ;-)

xxx


----------



## pumpkim

Wow this thread moves fast! It's taken me ages to catch up and I'm sure I can't remember all your names and stories. Thanks for all the lovely welcomes!

It's comforting to read people are having similar feelings to me, the mild cramps have me convinced AF is coming so I'm an obsessed knicker checker, The only thing for me is that I have no nausea at all and I have a huge appetitie right now :pizza:

I'll be calling the Doctor tomorrow to see if I need to see the GP or just get an appointment for the midwife and when that should be etc... God I'm clueless :dohh:


----------



## Twinminator

Morning All! :thumbup: AND B.F.CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEWBIES!!!
You really really have made the most amazingly wonderful decision of your life (joining this thread that is, LMAO!!) :rofl:

I've been keeping up ladeez, but haven't posted, I figured if I didn't have anything positive to say..... :blush:

However, after a long, angry, loving, sad, excited, conversation with DH yesterday, we decided it'd help us if EVERYONE knew. So my beanie is now common knowledge :happydance:

It's really taken so much weight off my shoulders tbh. Am listening to the fantastic Sheryl Crow's "Wildflower" album and chilling (and trying not to cry, with happiness of course).

Seeing doc tomoro (ex-gyny) to see if he'll sort an early scan to check if it's one or two beanies :shock: <<:haha: and to ask about possibility of getting round strep B with waterbirth.


----------



## africaqueen

Pumpkim- My name is Sarah and i am a knicker checker! haha. I just feel so "damp" down there that i panic every time i go the loo! i wish we could fast forward to 2nd tri i really do!

xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

...has anyone located the whine on/off switch on their children yet? If so please let me know! :wacko:


----------



## Embo78

So glad to see I'm not the only obsessive knicker checker !!!!!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Morning! I found a superdrug test in a drawer last night and peed on it to see how quickly and darkly the line would come up - WOW. It was there in seconds and is practically black it's so dark :) teehee.

Super exhausted and my ten month old does not have an off switch. Added to which I'm doing an amdram show at the end of this month, and I really really should have listened to my friend last year when she said not to do a show when you're pregnant with a toddler at home. She was so right. :( I'm so tired I want to cry most of the time and I have to make the costumes yet!


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh I used to do Amdram too! Years ago, but i loved it.
What production are u doing? Sounds like u have your hands well and truly full! lol xxx


----------



## reversal

hi please could i join you march mummies im due on 17th of march exactly a year to the day my dh had his vasectomy raversed


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations to all the new bfp's :kiss:

I didnt manage to write yesterday because my aunt is dying and by the time I got home I was physically and emotionally drained, we live hundreds of miles away from her and so I am managing to get there around twice a week but the journey and seeing her so ill really takes it out of me at the moment. 

Today I am convinced that it is all over, I am trying to tell myself that it is normal for me to feel this way and that this whole journey will feel like this because of my six early losses and Honey growing her wings one day before induction. 

Sorry for the downer girls. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and I have my appointment and scan on Tuesday too, lots this week. Good luck girls x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome and congrats Reversal 

Tasha- ((hugs)) I am terrified and pessimistic myself most of the time and i have had one loss(altho very traumatic ectopic and loss of tube) so i cnt imagine how scared you are after what has happened to you. I am truly praying for us and i wish u all the luck at your scan on tuesday. This wk is scans galore isnt it?! hoping we all come back and post our wonderful news ;0) xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Reversal - what a wonderful story to be able to tell your LO in years to come! :)

The biggest :hugs: to to those with other emotionally challenging issues on top of pgncy, you are all inspirational xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Shrimpy said:


> ...has anyone located the whine on/off switch on their children yet? If so please let me know! :wacko:

Sorry no - but if you do find it share ! mine hasn't stopped this morning and I am feeling so tired and sick today.

Tasha sorry to hear you are so down today, hope everything picks up for you soon.

AQ hope you have a more relaxed day today with no repeat performances!

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## honey08

ive started bleeding 2day ladies, so looks like i be leaving u :cry: its like af anyways :cry: so so upset :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

Honey, i have responded to your post on the board. Have a little read ;-)
I know it could well be a mc, but it possibly may not be xxx


----------



## honey08

i know, thank u x so wot wud i do ? wait til bleeding stops then test? :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

honey08 said:


> i know, thank u x so wot wud i do ? wait til bleeding stops then test? :cry:

Yes i would wait intill the bleed stops and then test again. I was beyond shocked when i got a bfp after all that blood loss i had... i knw my story is quite unusual and im not trying to give u false hope, i am just letting you knw that it is possible you are still pregnant. xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

keeping everything crossed for you honey!! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to al the new bfps and joinees to the March Mumies :hugs:

Honey try not to think the worst - it doesnn't always mean you are mc'ing if you bleed. 

I can't realy talk as I have spen the past three days since getting my bfp on knicker watch as I have had brown spotting hich starts and stops. ast night it went red for a little while but it has gone back to brown so am hoping and praying that its just my body disposing of stuff (sorry if TMI)

I was going to do a CB Digi today but I'm apprehensive about doing one while I've got this stupid spotting :wacko: I think I might leave it a couple of days and see what happens with that first.

Hang on in there litle bean :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Fx crossed for you honey xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. :kiss:

Honey08 I am really hoping and praying everything is okay for you sweetie, like others have said a bleed doesnt mean a loss. I had heavy bleeds at 4 weeks, 7 weeks and around 14-16 weeks, there were with clots and right now I can hear the 2 year old result of that pregnancy blowing a whistle and trying to unlock my front door. I hope that gives you and anyone else who are having bleeds a little hope. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Oh Honey08, you must be devastated but do listen to the words of those who have been where you are and gone on to have healthy pregnancies. It will not be good for beanie if you don't keep faith he's still there. Try to stay calm. We're all thinking of you xxx


----------



## Danuta

Guys, stay strong! I cross my fingers for you..,
My morning sickness is kicking in really bad now. I'm at work and I already threw up 4 times. I can't even drink water without throwing up, eurghh...


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome new ladies and morning all! :wave:

honey- my thoughts and prayers are with you. hang in there sweets :hugs:

embo- its great to have older ones to help out, hope yours are as excited as mine are! they want to hold and cuddle and feed but i cant find them when a butt needs changed!

shtimpy- still havent found that switch yet, but if you find it let me know. it might be in an m&m bag, not sure.:haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Marnik said:


> Its amazing to see how many march moms already :) question tho is anyone else really really exhausted like honestly I could sleep all day and night and still be tired it's getting rediculas

Oh, definitely. Yesterday it really started to hit me. I'd slept fine so was surprised that by 3, I was SO exhausted I had to take a nap. Like, laid down and didn't move for an hour, nap. Then we went over to friends' for dinner and I yawned the whole time LOL. Left by 9:30! Even their 3 year old was still awake when we left; guess I am more tired even than the toddlers these day LOL! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

HappyDaze said:


> Marnik - yes I think it is normal for the cramps to last a while. I hate it - i just wish they wouldn't feel quite so much like AF cramps and then perhaps they might be comforting!! I haven't had as many today and now I am panicking that there is something wrong in that, however much I tell myself to chill out - that with the fact that my BBs aren't nearly as sore as they were at the beginning of the week !! :wacko:
> 
> I went and bought two pregnancy books yesterday - couldn't help myself :winkwink: I got 'Your pregnancy week by week' and 'Girlfriend's guide to pregnancy' - I've practically read them both cover to cover already! The Girlfriend's guide is ace, she talks about the cramps in the first few weeks, says how they are completely normal and how it's also completely normal for you to rush to the bathroom every half hour to check that you haven't just got your period!!!

Happy - I'm also having those cramps and I LOVE the Girlfriends' Guide. She is HILARIOUS and if anyone has not read that book, I highly recommend it. I can ROFLMAO just thinking about some of her statements. Too funny! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Nixilix said:


> I feel like I been spinning round for ages. Like sea sickness. It's strange. And I've got a headache from lack of sleep. I'm gonna sleep a lot today I think.

Hi Nix, 

I agree - that's exactly how I would describe it - seasickness. When my sickness hits, I also feel dizzy and have ringing in my ears. Almost exactly the same as seasickness (which I also suffer if out on the ocean). There's definitely a "head" component to the MS with some vertigo for me. 

The other day I went into the office and could have sworn my computer monitor was jumping around in front of me LOL


----------



## rottpaw

Tanikit said:


> This will be a good week with all those scans - hope its all great news with heartbeats and fetal poles and yolk sacs.
> 
> Heart tree don't wish the MS on yourself - the longer it stays away the better (maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones who doesn't get it at all)
> 
> Well I am off to work again - can't wait for next week when I have a quieter week at work. I do NOT like working weekends.

I agree Hearty - the MS is misery. Please don't wish for it too soon LOL! Hugs and prayers for your scan! Mine is exactly a week after yours. I can't wait to hear everyone's news from this week!! 

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

i think i better get that book! i have jenny mcCarhy's belly laughs and i crack up through the whole thing. its still funny every time i read it.


----------



## MumtoJ

honey fx everything works out for you. look after yourself.

Well my ms is really starting to kick in not been sick yet but my goodness do i feel like it and so tired today, just want to nap


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> i think i better get that book! i have jenny mcCarhy's belly laughs and i crack up through the whole thing. its still funny every time i read it.

Hi Blessed I saw that Jenny McCarthy book and thought it looked funny! Is it worth getting? I love things that make me laugh!


----------



## blessedmomma

i think so. she is so raunchy, so if you have a weak stomach or are offended by that kind of humor, i wouldnt get it. but i thought it was hilarious. i would just be reading it in bed and laugh so hard i couldnt breath. my hubby would want to know what was so funny but i couldnt tell him without busting up again. i just had to let him read it and he would say she is so gross


----------



## Zoesmommy

Not only do I have sore boobs but I'm also still bf my 9 month old. Ouchy!
Tanikit, My daughter sleeps through the night. We lay her down between 9 and 10, she cries for just a bit, flops down and she's out. Wakes up between 5:30 and 7:30. And my DH is a big help. Last night he said he could tell I was exhausted so he took our daughter upstairs to lay her down so I could have some alone time. Very nice! I spent that time on here of course LOL


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> honey fx everything works out for you. look after yourself.
> 
> Well my ms is really starting to kick in not been sick yet but my goodness do i feel like it and so tired today, just want to nap

Mum - hope you feel better - I've had more MS than I ever thought I would this early, but everyone keeps telling me it's a positive sign so I am trying to think of it that way, LOL! Hugs! :hugs:

Honey - I am so sorry, sweetie - please keep us posted. Hugs and prayers coming your way!! :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Hi ladies

Can i join you please, just got BFP today so im due around the 24th March. Although i dont know exactly when i ovulated thats just the date FF is giving me for now.

No symptoms yet really, but they didnt start til about 6 weeks with my youngest. 

Unlike my other two this baby wasnt planned so im still in shock and quite scared but im sure ill be fine! I just need a bump buddy now :lol:

xx


----------



## Embo78

Sorry to all the ladies I'm randomly "thanking" I'm on here on my I phone and keep accidentally touching 'thank' !!
Knicker check is successful so far. And is it too early to be experiencing MS at 4 weeks?? Cos I feel very green around the gills!!


----------



## heart tree

Beckster30 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Hearttree, I was awoke last night by dull cramping in my back, very low down, almost like the back of my pelvis, is that what you had? It was quite a comfort to see you had it too as I was freaked out that something was wrong, I also see we're at the same stage, so perhaps it's normal?!
> 
> For the girls that feel they 'know' something is wrong, Natty and AQ, I had that in my last pregnancy, I used to wake in the middle of the night and sob because I 'knew' I was losing beanie, infact I had terrible anxiety throughout the whole pg was even prescribed medication to help me sleep from Dr because I would wake having panic attacks. But despite that DS Josh was born perfectly healthy. The mind is a powerful thing but as in my case just because you're convinced something's going to happen, doesn't mean it will! I'm going to keep reminding myself of that this pregnancy so I don't drive myself nuts like I did last time!
> 
> That turned into a bit of an essay- sorry!
> 
> Right gonna go and attempt a bit of brekkie, have no appetite though this morning! Catch up with you lovelies later!

Hi Beckster, yes my lower back pain was very low, like you said, almost in my pelvis. I had it all night 2 nights ago, even when I was sleeping. It wasn't painful, just dull and kind of throbbing, but I definitely noticed it. The next day it switched from the right side to the left side. Today it is gone. So weird! I'm hoping it is a good symptom. I did read that even at this early stage, the joints are starting to loosen to prepare for childbirth and you can feel it in your lower back. 

Thanks for your lovely words about doubt. I've been feeling it too with Natty and AQ. You really helped put it into perspective. I'm feeling much less doubtful today. xoxo


----------



## honey08

thnx ladies i will keep u updated xxxxx


----------



## Marnik

HappyDaze said:


> Marnik - yes I think it is normal for the cramps to last a while. I hate it - i just wish they wouldn't feel quite so much like AF cramps and then perhaps they might be comforting!! I haven't had as many today and now I am panicking that there is something wrong in that, however much I tell myself to chill out - that with the fact that my BBs aren't nearly as sore as they were at the beginning of the week !! :wacko:
> 
> I went and bought two pregnancy books yesterday - couldn't help myself :winkwink: I got 'Your pregnancy week by week' and 'Girlfriend's guide to pregnancy' - I've practically read them both cover to cover already! The Girlfriend's guide is ace, she talks about the cramps in the first few weeks, says how they are completely normal and how it's also completely normal for you to rush to the bathroom every half hour to check that you haven't just got your period!!!

thank u u put my mind to ease I'm glad it's normal even tho it's so un comFortable. Those sound like good books to have o might try to find them


----------



## HappyDaze

Honey08 - sorry to hear what you're going through. we're all thinking of you x

Ok - so I know the cramps are normal... does anyone else get a sharp 'tug' when they stand up sometimes? it's almost like i've pulled a muscle in my lower abdomen - just up from my groin. I've had it a few times but earlier one was quite painful and I actually went a bit dizzy at the same time. I'm sure it's nothing, as it doesn't last long, but just wondered if anyone else has the same thing? 

Blimey - what a bunch of worriers we are!!


----------



## rottpaw

Embo78 said:


> Sorry to all the ladies I'm randomly "thanking" I'm on here on my I phone and keep accidentally touching 'thank' !!
> Knicker check is successful so far. And is it too early to be experiencing MS at 4 weeks?? Cos I feel very green around the gills!!


Definitely not too early! I have had it from 4w 1d. Try making sure you keep your blood sugar stable - that is really helping me. Eat frequent, small meals including protein.


----------



## Marnik

Happy daze I get that to especially if I turn to fast or something and I get really light headed when I stand up almost every time the dizzyjess I'm not sure about but I think the tugging feeling is


----------



## rottpaw

HappyDaze said:


> Honey08 - sorry to hear what you're going through. we're all thinking of you x
> 
> Ok - so I know the cramps are normal... does anyone else get a sharp 'tug' when they stand up sometimes? it's almost like i've pulled a muscle in my lower abdomen - just up from my groin. I've had it a few times but earlier one was quite painful and I actually went a bit dizzy at the same time. I'm sure it's nothing, as it doesn't last long, but just wondered if anyone else has the same thing?
> 
> Blimey - what a bunch of worriers we are!!

LOL Happy - yep, I've had that too. Almost to the point where I think, "should I just hold perfectly still," LOLOL? As if I could! But yes, that's definitely happened to me. Almost like my uterus protests any sudden movement or activity. :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Tasha, the doubt is a normal reaction and we all have it from time to time. Seeing your aunt in the dying process must bring up all sorts of emotions for you. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this on top of feeling uncertain about your pregnancy. Try to surround yourself with life and light as much as you can when you are not visiting her. You need the balance right now.

Honey and Smiley (and anyone else with bleeding or spotting) it could mean so many things. I would contact the doctor or midwife just to be on the safe side. But remember, like many people said, it doesn't necessarily you are losing this one. I have everything crossed for you all.

Ladies, I know I shouldn't ask for MS, but I had it with my last two pregnancies and really really want to feel it for reassurance. My mom didn't have it with me, but had it terribly with my brother. Maybe I'm having a girl??? 

Can't wait for all the upcoming scans this week. Let's see lots and lots of strong, healthy, baby heartbeats!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, I get that tug too when I stand up. It feels exactly like you are describing it. I also get head rushes when I stand up.


----------



## HappyDaze

Thanks marnik and rottpaw for putting my mind at rest! I can sleep happily tonight now :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you heart tree, you are right it is important to surround myself with life and light, cos it is very tough. 

I had terrible MS with my little boy, and not really anything with the girls unless I hadnt eaten in a while, then just nausea, so little though that I got to 20+ weeks with my third without knowing, so your girl theory might be right Heart tree.


----------



## Shrimpy

I had no ms with my 2 girlies, but this is whooping my ass!! :(


----------



## heart tree

Shrimpy, maybe it is a little man bean brewing in there!


----------



## Anababe

I had terrible morning sickness with my two, im hoping i dont suffer as bad this time!


----------



## blessedmomma

heart tree- i had morning sickness like text book with my girls. lasted from time i got up til one every day then just went away. was gone by four months.

with my boys had it all day long and very much worse. lasted til about 5 mos with first one and off and on the rest of pg. with second son i had it all day every single day from 5 weeks to the day he was born!

my aunt told me i was having a boy with him cuz she said boys give you worse ms but i thought it was just an old wives tale.... maybe its right though! she said the hormones to make boys are much stronger and thats why you get sicker. dont know if thats true, but she was right about him being a boy!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Blessed! I will take any healthy baby, but am secretly hoping for a girl. Honestly though, I really would be pleased with either at this point.


----------



## rottpaw

heart tree said:


> Thanks Blessed! I will take any healthy baby, but am secretly hoping for a girl. Honestly though, I really would be pleased with either at this point.

LOL me too Heart Tree! I joke that I really don't know what to do with boys (I only had a little sister, no brothers) but really would be delighted with either, just want a happy, healthy baby! All our friends have had mostly boys, so we need some little girls for balance.

I have always heard that girls actually make you sicker and they think it's because the female babies actually produce estrogen and other female hormones, so the mother's body gets a "double dose" and can make you sicker. But who knows. Whichever we're having is flooding my system with something, that's for sure! LOL


----------



## rottpaw

I have a funny story to share with you ladies. I thought we could all use a laugh! 

Last night we went to dinner at our friends' house. They have a 3 year old (well, he's closer to four, but anyway) and he is just adorable. Another couple that the four of us are friends with just had a baby, a little girl. So my friends were kidding around with their son, saying "you know, their little girl may be your future wife!" (these couples are close friends, so they kid about the children getting together when they're grown). And then they didn't think much else about it, till they took him to visit the family in the hospital to see the new baby girl. Little man waltzed right into the hospital room, looked at the new parents, and said "Okay, so where's my future wife?" 

:rofl::rofl: We all had tears running down our faces we were laughing so hard! Out of the mouths of :baby:!


----------



## Embo78

Aw what a lovely story. Kids really do say the funniest things !!


----------



## Marnik

O my gosh rotpaw that is so funny I can just picture that in my head :D what a laugh I showed it to my OH and he cracked up to lol thanks for the laugh :)


----------



## Shrimpy

:rofl: how funny rottpaw!!

heart tree I would love to have a little man beany in there. My poor husband is seriously outnumbered so he needs someone to have his back :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Blimey ladies you are a chatty bunch! Have only been gone a couple of hours and have had about 5 pages to read.

Thank to everyone who has sent good wishes. Am not worrying anymore have decided what will be will be and I need to keep as stress free as possible so I am just sitting back and seeing what happens.

I'm just looking forwarrd to getting the next couple of weeks out of the way so I can start feeling a bit more at ease that AF isn't going to play a nasty trick on me!


----------



## heart tree

Rottpaw, that is hilarious! LOL!!!

Shrimpy, your DH deserves a little testosterone! I hope it's a little man for you!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Rottpaw thats fab - its great what kids say.

Well today we have discovered just how far a single strawberry can go when its pushed around by a 2 year old and a vacuum, its taken me ages to clean up!


----------



## heart tree

MumtoJ said:


> Rottpaw thats fab - its great what kids say.
> 
> Well today we have discovered just how far a single strawberry can go when its pushed around by a 2 year old and a vacuum, its taken me ages to clean up!

:rofl:

That sounds awful!!!


----------



## Danuta

rottpaw said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I been spinning round for ages. Like sea sickness. It's strange. And I've got a headache from lack of sleep. I'm gonna sleep a lot today I think.
> 
> Hi Nix,
> 
> I agree - that's exactly how I would describe it - seasickness. When my sickness hits, I also feel dizzy and have ringing in my ears. Almost exactly the same as seasickness (which I also suffer if out on the ocean). There's definitely a "head" component to the MS with some vertigo for me.
> 
> The other day I went into the office and could have sworn my computer monitor was jumping around in front of me LOLClick to expand...

I didn't know that was usual, I thought I just felt dizzy cos I couldn't eat anything lol. It's really getting me this time! With Dajana, my first, I had hardly any morning sickness (I just felt kinda "yuck" first thing in the mornings, but nothing bad) and now I feel disgusting all day and can't keep anything down. Ugh.. At least I'm not going to put on that much weight this time but it kinda worries me cos I'm sure this isn't healthy for LO.


----------



## heart tree

Danuta, a lot of women lose weight in the first trimester. It is pretty normal. As long as you are able to keep some food down you and LO will be ok. Just make sure to eat nutritious foods and take your vitamins. You'll probably start eating more when you get further along. If you really can't keep anything down, your doctor can give you something for it. Sorry you feel so awful!


----------



## Danuta

heart tree said:


> Danuta, a lot of women lose weight in the first trimester. It is pretty normal. As long as you are able to keep some food down you and LO will be ok. Just make sure to eat nutritious foods and take your vitamins. You'll probably start eating more when you get further along. If you really can't keep anything down, your doctor can give you something for it. Sorry you feel so awful!

thanks for the advices :) It's just unexpected for me cos I had sooo little morning sickness when I was pregnant with Dajana. Last few days I literally can't keep anything down, even a few sips of water and I'm throwing up, :nope: My friend is freaking me out with all these stories about "what happens if you won't eat anything". That's why I'm worried, cos I am afraid abt if it's not good for LO if I can't eat anything...


----------



## Twinminator

I've had sickness today for first time, I never had any kind of nausea with the twins, just slept 20 hours a day!! Hope it's a one off.....!!!!


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: :rofl: Rottpaw that is sooooo funny and cute. And will certainly be a story that is repeated when he is older. 

:hugs: to the girls with MS.

I had an afternoon nap today, that was really need.

Oh and we have over taken the amount of posts that the Feb love bugs thread has :haha::haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Anababe and congrats 

Heart tree, if u had MS with your 2 previous pregnancies, and u have not had it with this one, maybe its a good sign ;-) We would still worry if we had MS, didnt have it, had too many symptoms or lack of them... we wont stop! lol

I am giggling at the strawberry story! i love when kiddies do odd lil funny things. hehe

As regards the sex of babies, i read that if u get a late bfp, there is more chance you are having a boy. So if that is anything to go by, i might be having a lil boy 
OMG!!!! I was just positive!!! Now wth is going on here???? hahahaha xxx


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha AQ, it is lovely to see your positivity :thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

Love pma. I'm so sick. Not vomit just nausea. Napped all day now feel sick still. Watching apollo 13 and winding up OH with questions.


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls, i thought it was about bloody time i got a grip and tried to actually enjoy being pregnant with our miracle beanie ;-) if god forbid, we get sad news this wk, i want to have enjoyed every moment while i can and if(pleeeeease god) we get wonderful news, i will be glad i stayed positive for our baby 

xxx


----------



## rottpaw

africaqueen said:


> Well girls, i thought it was about bloody time i got a grip and tried to actually enjoy being pregnant with our miracle beanie ;-) if god forbid, we get sad news this wk, i want to have enjoyed every moment while i can and if(pleeeeease god) we get wonderful news, i will be glad i stayed positive for our baby
> 
> xxx

That's the right attitude AQ! I am trying to do that as well. I keep trying to remind myself I'm just needlessly driving myself nuts by worrying. :hugs: Easier said than done, I know!


----------



## heart tree

AQ I've thought of that too. Since I had MS with my last two and they didn't work out so well, maybe not having it is a good sign. But yes, I'll find any reason to worry LOL!!!

Love your positivity babe! We all deserve to feel like pregnant queens!


----------



## africaqueen

We do deserve to feel the happiness we have RIGHT NOW ;-)
Anything could happen to any one of us at this early stage, so we have to enjoy every day that we are pregnant and hope and pray we carry to term and finally get to hold our babies in our arms  Believe me, it is sooo hard for me to feel positive but i am forcing myself. lol. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw- that is so adorable! 

aq- thats the way to be! enjoy every minute of it:winkwink:

i hope this is the one for you heart tree:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Im so confused now, ive had 3 positive tests, todays with FRER was quite strong and came up immediately. But ive tested tonight with CB Digi and it says not pregnant.

Do you think its too early or should it be coming up positive now if ive had +HPT with other brands.

Im somewhere between 10-13dpo not sure exactly when i ov'd. Maybe ive announced it too early i just assumed 3 tests couldnt be wrong :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Anababe- if i had a pound for every time i have heard this i would be loaded! lol.
In very, very early pregnancy digitals dont tend to pick up the small amounts of hcg. They tend to test at 40miu and the tests u have used would be picking up 10-15miu so big difference in the early stages ;-) xxx


----------



## Marnik

We all are gonna worrie no matter what Its our preciouse baby inside us that we want to be healthy in there. So stay sting girls and have faith!! 


And speaking of being worried an pecautious I have like a knot in my belly on the left side only down a little higher then where my ovaries normally are is this normal? Being pregnant for the first time is really gonna drive me crazy !! Not knowing what to expect I've done research and everything but nothing about a knot ? Am I over reacting ??


----------



## natty1985

Evening girlies...

what alot of catching up to do x For the ladies with bleeding i bled from 4 weeks to 26 weeks with finley AF type blood and he was very healthy :) in relation to losing weight with MS i lost 2 stone by the time i was 16 weeks dont panic the baby will take EVERYTHING YOU HAVE therefore its you thats being deprived. 

Well we went to thomas land me OH, finley and my extremely sore boobs what a lovely feeling it was haha. Had a lovely time we went when fin was 2 so a few things have changed came back and had a family bbq so we have just got back with our tummys full. Fins gone to bed and i think im going to shortly follow :) We pick up our new car tomorrow so hopefully it will pass the time until Tuesday x


----------



## heart tree

Glad you had a nice day Natty and some sore boobs! Hope Monday goes by quickly for you. Can't wait to hear about your scan on Tuesday. xoxo


----------



## Anababe

africaqueen said:


> Anababe- if i had a pound for every time i have heard this i would be loaded! lol.
> In very, very early pregnancy digitals dont tend to pick up the small amounts of hcg. They tend to test at 40miu and the tests u have used would be picking up 10-15miu so big difference in the early stages ;-) xxx

Thankyou :) and i thought thats the answer i get, ive had two children i should know better and I shouldnt compare pregnancies i know that, im just worried as i got my BFP's so early with my last, the digi showed positive at 11dpo so with me not knowing when i ov'd guess i thought it should be positive by now.

Ill be patient and just wait a few more days.. i wont believe it until i see the word 'pregnant' :dohh: lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol anababe! welcome :hugs:

you're one of us now, scary i know. its like a part time job keeping up with this thread. we should all get paid for the time we put in! :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Sounds like u had a lovely day Natty  I cnt wait for family days out with our LO... bliss.
I am craving mash potato and gravy so making some now whilst watching the footy.
Come on Spain!!  xxx


----------



## natty1985

Thanks Heart tree i really hope we all go on ok ive not really been thinking about it ive put myself in the frame of mind now that i have finley im so blessed to have him in every way xxx And if something does happen we are still able to try again even though it would be devastating. 

CB DIGI seriously hunni they are banned from this thred lol they have caused sooooo much trouble in us preggo obsessed peeing a stickers weve banned them lol no seriously dont worry the miu for it is 50 you may have been 49!! i found with them that i needed to hold the stick in my wee for ages x


----------



## Tasha

Welcome anababe, I got a BFN with digi at 14dpo, two days later I tested again and got BFP, I just tucked her into bed :kiss:

And I have to share this with you all, cos with me there probably wont be many moments of positivity, but right now I am crying happy tears. I just did a CB (not digital), all week I have just been using Superdrug's own brand, but my first last week was a CB and it came up with a big FAT positive in seconds, not only was it much stronger than last week :happydance: but it was also the darkest BFP I have EVER had, and believe me there have been a lot done :haha: So for the first time this pregnancy I have let myself believe I might just have a sticky one :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and Natty glad you had a good day, my LO's wanna go to Thomasland.


----------



## natty1985

Brilliant news Tasha xx If you do go i would advise to book online yo get it cheaper and can book the day before i thin you save about 15 pound per couple xx Also take a picnic i was going to but OH said it was too much trouble but OMG the food was shite no KFC or Maccy d's for the kids at all or even a nice restaurant to be honest they were all dives i wish i had taken a picnic now xx

AQ hope your well will catch up tomorrow good luck with bloods hun sending big hugs xx

Right girlies im off to bed as im exhausted speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies how is everyone???

My good god i cant keep up with this thread hahahaha so many pages  lovely to see so many lovely people! must be something about march mummies as my last birth board was march too and they are fabulous people!!!

Well i have a early scan on friday just praying they see bambino in the right place and going strong.

Has anyone suffered really bad with sinus problems? my nose is streaming like a tap and its driving me crazy cuse i cant even blow it, its completely blocked!! xx


----------



## Tasha

Thanks for the advice Natty, will look into it. Night night, sleep well x


----------



## bexbexbex

Im due on the 1st March, could change once i go to the dating scan tho. xxx


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> lol anababe! welcome :hugs:
> 
> you're one of us now, scary i know. its like a part time job keeping up with this thread. we should all get paid for the time we put in! :haha:

:rofl: If only!!! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> lol anababe! welcome :hugs:
> 
> you're one of us now, scary i know. its like a part time job keeping up with this thread. we should all get paid for the time we put in! :haha:
> 
> :rofl: If only!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

we would all be rich!


----------



## africaqueen

I have just had very sad news from Kelly Brown who was due on the 10th march.
She is in the process of miscarrying her 3rd baby. She is obviously devastated and i am sat here crying for her. So very unfair. xxx


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry Kelly :hugs:


:hugs: to you AQ x


----------



## Twinminator

Sooo sad for KB :cry:

It makes me all the more grateful for the tiredness and sickness i've been feeling...

Sleep well ladeez and beaneez :sleep: xxx


----------



## Marnik

God bless Kelly I am so truely very srrry


----------



## Beckster30

So very sorry Kelly, it's so heartbreaking.


----------



## kelly brown

thank you all for your kind thoughts good luck ladies happy heathly 9 months xxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

so sorry Kelly I wish there was something I could say to take the pain away! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

africaqueen said:


> I have just had very sad news from Kelly Brown who was due on the 10th march.
> She is in the process of miscarrying her 3rd baby. She is obviously devastated and i am sat here crying for her. So very unfair. xxx

Kelly honey I am SO very sorry. :cry: Sending you hugs, prayers and love! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry sorry hun xx


----------



## blessedmomma

so so sorry kelly. you and your family r in our thoughts and prayers. love and hugs honey :cry:


----------



## codegirl

:hugs: KB


----------



## readynwilling

Massive :hugs: Kelly Brown 

I hope things are going better for Honey tongiht. 

Welcome to the new mummies!! Congrats!!

Awww - When is your EDD and i will add you to the first page!


----------



## Tasha

Oh I just looked at the front page for the first time since I joined the thread, and it has my name on it :happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Lol Tasha! How are u feeling? Im still up the wall but glad i should get some idea of how things are progressing tomorrow with my beta levels 
I am roasted hot and my legs feel uncomfy and crampy too and my boobs are soooo tender and sore! that came out of nowhere this morning really! weird! lol xxx


----------



## Tasha

Right now I feel positive AQ, and really hopeful. I am glad you should know more tomorrow, I think the not knowing is the worst thing. Your symptoms are really good :) 

My breasts werent hurting so I poked the really hard, and that was not a good idea, ouch :dohh::haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

wow tasha inspired me to look at the first page, there are a ton of us!!!! whoop! march mummies are taking over the world :happydance:

aq- praying and hoping for your appt tomorrow sweets:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

There are loads, it is great :)

How are you sweetie?


----------



## africaqueen

Yep i think our babies are gonna take over spring for sure!! haha.
Tasha- LMAO at the poking! its mostly my nipples that really hurt even when i brush against them with my nightie! i am thinking its a great sign an my chest is like a vein map! such a massive difference today! oooh i am allowing myself to feel a lil bit excited, but sssssh dnt tell anyone ;-) xxx


----------



## Tasha

Okay I wont tell anyone, our secret :haha: Me too though. :cloud9:


----------



## Danuta

Glad to hear you're feeling better for things today AQ!
I finally managed to drink a cup of tea, haha, yay for me! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

Tasha said:


> There are loads, it is great :)
> 
> How are you sweetie?

i am just wonderful. hubby is in making dinner, fried chicken mashed potatoes and corn, and im watching birth day. no ms for me today, yay! how r u today hun?

aq- lol ssshhhhh!


----------



## Danuta

blessedmomma said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> There are loads, it is great :)
> 
> How are you sweetie?
> 
> i am just wonderful. hubby is in making dinner, fried chicken mashed potatoes and corn, and im watching birth day. no ms for me today, yay! how r u today hun?
> 
> aq- lol ssshhhhh!Click to expand...

Enjoy your dinner! :)


----------



## Tasha

Ohhhhhhh dinner sounds yummy, even better that hubby is making it. Glad you have no ms today. 

I am doing okay today, better than a long while.


----------



## blessedmomma

good tasha- have to stay positive to take best care of that baby!

how r u today danuta??


----------



## Danuta

Just been up again for a screaming Dajana, my LO, who's 9 months now. She is keeping me busy tonight, lol


----------



## Danuta

blessedmomma said:


> good tasha- have to stay positive to take best care of that baby!
> 
> how r u today danuta??

Not so good, I've got really bad morning sickness and I was throwing up all day. I couldn't eat or drink at all, even water :/ The funny thing is that the only time I could eat in the last 4 days was when I went to a dinner party, so maybe I will have to go to a dinner party every day ;)


----------



## Anababe

God this thread is busy! lol

Im so tired tonight, im off to bed now. Im very lucky my boys sleep so well through the night or i dont know how id cope! I know the tiredness got me quite bad with my last two pregnancies especially the first 12 weeks i could just sleep all day!

Anyway time i go to sleep.. night night.. :hugs: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i member u talking bout her. i bet your exhausted! that has to be rough even normally and now that your pregnant oh my. i am so momzilla when i havent gotten enough sleep.:grr:


----------



## blessedmomma

night anababe:sleep:

danuta- i know that ms really does me in too. hope its not too rough on you in the long run:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Well ladies and beanies, i am worn out now so off to bed for me an beanie 
Early start tomorrow and lots to cope with(dh coming home as last day in job an he will be very down) so sweet dreams everyone xxx


----------



## Danuta

She is great, and very lively. She doesn't need to rest much, that is sure! I feel the need to rest a little more... It is a shame you can't tell your 9 months year old daughter "Sorry, mummy isn't feeling well, please don't wake me up tonight 5 times!"


----------



## Danuta

blessedmomma said:


> night anababe:sleep:
> 
> danuta- i know that ms really does me in too. hope its not too rough on you in the long run:hugs:

It's funny, with Dajana I wasn't sick at all! I feel like I'm getting double morning sickness now as a payback!


----------



## Danuta

Goodnight Anababe and AQ :)


----------



## blessedmomma

night aq- tomorrow cant come fast enough!

oh danuta-i feel for ya hun. had that problem with my first son. was so rough. if it makes you feel any better he eventually grew out of it. cant remember how old though. i wish i had an answer but i just toughed it out. wasnt pregnant though!

saw a post with someone having the same problem a ways back and the person who answered said to just let the baby cry cuz if they dont need fed or changed then they are just trying to be comforted. i thought oh man that poor baby! when did being comforted become something not important? i bet when that lady needs comfort it seems important to her!


----------



## Danuta

blessedmomma said:


> night aq- tomorrow cant come fast enough!
> 
> oh danuta-i feel for ya hun. had that problem with my first son. was so rough. if it makes you feel any better he eventually grew out of it. cant remember how old though. i wish i had an answer but i just toughed it out. wasnt pregnant though!
> 
> saw a post with someone having the same problem a ways back and the person who answered said to just let the baby cry cuz if they dont need fed or changed then they are just trying to be comforted. i thought oh man that poor baby! when did being comforted become something not important? i bet when that lady needs comfort it seems important to her!

Thanks for the support and advice :) Tbh, I think most mothers have been through this! But yeah, I agree with you - if my baby needs comfort she's going to get it, within reason :)

And I can't believe it, I'm starting to feel sick AGAIN! Morning sickness at midnight?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh so sorry hun!


----------



## Danuta

Just had another bathroom trip, feeling terrible, so I might call it a night and try to get some sleep before little daughter wakes up again!


----------



## blessedmomma

probably a good idea. get as much as u can! goodnight:sleep:


----------



## Danuta

night, all the best to you! xx


----------



## heart tree

Kelly Brown :hugs: I'm so so sorry sweetheart. I know how awful this is for you. Sending all my love.

AQ, good luck tomorrow sweets. Hope you get great news. Sore boobs is a great symptom.

I'm excited to report that on top of my sore boobs, I feel some nausea today. Not like some of you poor ladies, but enough to make me feel like I don't want to eat anything for a year! Yay!!! Never thought I'd be so happy to feel this way! Scan on Tuesday can't come soon enough. 

I hope that everyone is well and taking care of themselves as best they can. xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

wow, this thread is hard to keep up with. 

I haven't founf out my HCG levels yet, but I do have to go into the clinic tomorrow morning. So while I am there giving more blood, I will find out what my levels are (praying that they are still increasing). I found out that the clinic also has the litmus test to see if the leakage is amniotic fluid or not, so I will also be doing that. I am very nervous about it (I really don't want it to be positive for amniotic fluid). Other then that, I have been feeling good. Started feeling a little nausea tonight too, and I will be returning back to work tomorrow from bed rest.


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Mel, I'll be thinking of you. Please let us know how you get on tomorrow.


----------



## msarkozi

I will for sure Hearty.....Thanks:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

AQ - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I'm due March 6 :)

I still can't believe I am even pregnant. If you look at my chart you can see I was so sure AF would arrive but I tested and got a BFP. I had some early spotting but blood tests showed my levels were rising nicely.


----------



## Tasha

I have been awake for almost an hour now, because I really needed to pee (never wake in the night) and since waking I feel sick, symptoms :happydance::happydance:

Good luck to AQ, Mel and anyone else who has an appointment today.


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning ladies 

welcome ttc bubby no2 

Good luck with your tests today Mel. I worked out before that by this stage and looking at my last beta on the 1st july, it should be well over 8000 now if everything is doing as it should...so got my appt at 10am and results in by 4pm. Gonna be a loooong day and i hope and pray those numbers are as high as they should be.
I am going to do a bit of shopping this afternoon so that should speed time up a little, then tonight my dh is home for good, while im sooo glad il be having him home every night, it is going to be tough for him to adapt to being out of work, so i hope he manages to find something else soon .

How are we all feeling this morning? I am sooo bloated and gassy! also my nips are even more tender today and feel like they are on fire! lol. No MS but glad about that! lol.
Oh and i am 5wks today according to how far along the nurse thinks i am, but i think im a lil later on than that... all will be revealed! xxx


----------



## honey08

goodluck, hope the day goes fast4u x im sure all's just fine x


----------



## Tasha

I hope the day flies by for you AQ, and shopping is a great idea. Glad you have plenty of symptoms :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

AFRICA QUEEN - really feeling for you and your OH, my hub works away too, and when I was 6m pg with our twins, his business basically collapsed with the recession; we had to move house, area (from south to north), and because there was no work, he had no option but to try and set up another business in a COMPLETELY different field (he likes being self employed - I think once you set down that route it's hard to imagine working for anyone else again). It was a bit of a :wacko: time!!!

It's been a veeery rocky road, financially and emotionally, and having more time with my dh when dh was feeling so bad about "failing to provide for his family" (his words not mine), well it was pretty tense at best. :cry:

Of course I'm not saying that'll be the case with you, every couple's different, but so long as you are mentally geared up for "hub at home" not being as idyllic as you think it might be, especially when emotions are already running high with everything else you have to contend with at the moment bless you, hopefully you'll both keep your heads and remember you're in this together.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## TCGS

Can I join? :D I *think* I'm due on March 22nd but haven't been to the doctor yet.


----------



## africaqueen

Well with my previous pregnancy the only symptom i had was heartburn really, so i am hoping all the symptoms i have this time are all pointing to great news.
I have never felt sooo scared tho! i have got a stomick full of butterflies!
Not long now and the blood will be done and then il keep busy all day and hope time goes fast. If everything works out well for us, its gonna be a looong 8mths isnt it?! haha

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

TCGS said:


> Can I join? :D I *think* I'm due on March 22nd but haven't been to the doctor yet.

Welcome and congrats:happydance:
Did u get your BFP today then? xxx


----------



## Tasha

Welcome TCGS and congratulations.

AQ I really hope the results are good, funny how you can care so much about someone when you have never 'met' and only been 'talking' a week or so. It will be a long eight months but so worth it.


----------



## Nixilix

Well it's my second day of morning vomit. And I'm so dizzy. Oh had to drive to work this morning as I felt iffy.

Hope all waiting for results get fabulous news!! 

Welcome to the new mummies!


----------



## Beckster30

Good morning girlies!

Congrats TCGS, you're due date is my birthday, lovely day for a birthday ;)

Good luck to everyone having tests done today!! AQ, I really believe you've got your sticky bean this time! x Hoping for really great numbers for you!

I've look like a road map too for all the blue veins and last night for about an hour I had really painful throbbing in my right boob and it's soo sore this morning, plus niggly pains in my armpits, which I remember from last time too. Hopefully all positive signs!

Sorry for all the girls really suffering with morning sickness :hugs: I get moments of feeling quite queasy but nothing too bad but since I didn't have any at all with my youngest daughter I'm not too worried.

For those suffering, have you tried the sea sickness bands you wear on your wrists? Really worked for me when I was pg with my little man.

Anyway got my little girl off school today because she was sick this morning from coughing so much, she's heartbroken she can't go to school so going to go and have a snuggle with her on the sofa and watch Princess and the frog :)


----------



## africaqueen

Tasha- Yes it is really weird how "connected" i feel with you girls on here and we have never met! I think when u are going through something so amazing and terrifying together it brings u closer ;-) 
Jeez this hayfever is drivin me mad! i have just sneezed for the 6th time since 8am! i usually get hayfever but never to this extent! maybe bein preggo enhances it?

I am leaving for my blood test in 10 mins. Wish they could just give the results there and then! lol xxx


----------



## natty1985

Good Luck AQ all will be fine i know it x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Natty. I pray u are right x

I am leaving now for the EPAU and will be doing a bit of shopping after that to try make the day go faster so see u girlies and beanies later. Il probs have 10 pages to catch up on! lmao xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Hey, that is a non-pregnant looking chart! Somehow this pregnancy feels less 'real' than Imogen. I don't know why...


----------



## Embo78

Morning ladies.
I've had to come home from work. I feel terrible. When I felt like I was gonna pass out I thought "time to go home"
Woke up to brown discharge when I wiped. Had some Saturday night, none yesterday and teeny bit this am. I'm so scared somethings gonna go wrong. It's been 10 yr since I was pregnant last and I can't remember if I experienced it before. Just so scared I'm gonna lose my beanie x


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Morning ladies.
> I've had to come home from work. I feel terrible. When I felt like I was gonna pass out I thought "time to go home"
> Woke up to brown discharge when I wiped. Had some Saturday night, none yesterday and teeny bit this am. I'm so scared somethings gonna go wrong. It's been 10 yr since I was pregnant last and I can't remember if I experienced it before. Just so scared I'm gonna lose my beanie x

snap i am having that like brown discharge like a start of a period i am off to doctors at 11.30am today cos i thimk i am having another mmc as my symptoms dont seem to be getting stronger so he might send me for bloods got scan friday might ask for it to be brought forward i am off work today as i wanted to rest xxx


----------



## Embo78

Got my fingers crossed for you KB. Hope everything goes ok at docs.
Is your discharge heavy or just when you wipe. I've had brown before AF plenty of times but mine at mo is much lighter than what it usually is.


----------



## Embo78

And only when I wipe x


----------



## kelly brown

mine come yesterday and it was when i wiped not heavy or falling on my kinckers then it went for ages went loo this morning and none just been and its ther but really light xxx


----------



## Embo78

That's how it is for me KB.
Going docs at half 11. Hopefully she'll put my mind at ease xx


----------



## Jo.Fo

Lots of positive vibes being thrown around, hope everyone gets the results they want today! x :D


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> That's how it is for me KB.
> Going docs at half 11. Hopefully she'll put my mind at ease xx

omg mine is at half 11 how freaky is that i no its going to be bda news i just got that feeling xx


----------



## pinkycat

Embo78 said:


> Morning ladies.
> I've had to come home from work. I feel terrible. When I felt like I was gonna pass out I thought "time to go home"
> Woke up to brown discharge when I wiped. Had some Saturday night, none yesterday and teeny bit this am. I'm so scared somethings gonna go wrong. It's been 10 yr since I was pregnant last and I can't remember if I experienced it before. Just so scared I'm gonna lose my beanie x

I had brown discharge when i wipe as well :cry: not on my knickers. I had it yesterday but it went away but its back this morning. 

I hope everything is ok with our little beanies and kelly brown Im thinking of you :hugs:
Good luck to everyone getting results back today xx


----------



## kelly brown

i going to get another cb on way back see if its gone down from 3+ weeks x


----------



## Embo78

Do you know what KB, I have a bad feeling too. Sounds weird but I have comfort in knowing I'm not going thru all this worry and upset alone. My OH is bloody fantastic but I find more comfort on B&B.
How weird that we have same appt time!!
Let me know how you get on chick xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Good luck at 11.30 ladies xx


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Do you know what KB, I have a bad feeling too. Sounds weird but I have comfort in knowing I'm not going thru all this worry and upset alone. My OH is bloody fantastic but I find more comfort on B&B.
> How weird that we have same appt time!!
> Let me know how you get on chick xxx

i will mate thing is though this is what happened last time i mmc so i am telling my self its that rather then being all positvie xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks pinkycat. I'll update when I get home xx


----------



## Embo78

This time last week I was an extremely positive person but the hour after I got my BFP I turned into a paranoid, worrying wreck. My OH is amazed at the change in me!!
All is not lost KB. I've read a lot about spotting and talked to friends and it's quite common in the early weeks so let's hold on to that. Or try to!! Xxx


----------



## kelly brown

ill try ill let you no how it goes xx


----------



## Tanikit

I have not managed to read everything - this thread moves far too fast! 

Good luck to those of you with doctors appointments, blood tests etc this morning - sending positive vibes your way.

I have had a hell of a morning. DD was sick last night - she came to our room and vomitied in our bed and then vomited through the night so the poor thing is white in the face and feeling awful. I took her to work with me this morning to see how she'd do, but she kept vomiting so I had to take her to a doctor who made us wait so long that despite taking her to the bathroom 6 times she still managed to vomit in the passage and by then I was running out of spare clothes for the poor child. On top of that I have no car and a friend had to drop us off so while I waited for her to fetch us I took her to the shops and chemist and she vomited in front of the shops too and I was sitting on the pavement with vomit down my clothes, crying and hugging her - think the pregnancy hormones got the better of me. Poor child is asleep now and I got some medication down her so really hoping she'll feel better soon but I have a pile of laundry now, haven't eaten anything and the MS is hitting hard because of that and I got about 2 hours sleep last night so not doing well. Sorry for the rant - needed to get it out.

Scan on Wednesday - I feel guilty for ignoring the little one inside me, but life on the outside is crazy busy for us right now. Hope he/she is doing ok amidst all this mess.


----------



## Nixilix

Oh dear bronwyn not good. 

Good luk for all getting tests today xxx


----------



## Anababe

Morning girls.

Wow i forgot how hard it is to keep up with these threads! lol 

Ive got an appt at the docs today to tell her im pregnant, i need them to confirm it before ill get referred to midwife. Also im on Fluoxetine (prozac) anti depressants which i stopped taking incase its not good for baby so need to see what she thinks about it. I stopped when i was pregnant last time but ended up with quite bad antenatal depression so she might say theres something i can keep taking or just see how i go..

Symptoms are starting now, my boobs are so sore this morning and im so tired, also getting cramps but i had this with both my others so not too worried. I do keep crying today out of the blue but i think its the realization that im pregnant finally hitting me. 

I think i might start a journal, it really helped through my last pregnancy :)

Off to doctors now, hope you all have a lovely day :D

xx


----------



## MrsH1980

Anyone know if its medically possible to survive on just Ginger Nut biscuits? LOL - feeling sick as a dog since Saturday but should be 7 weeks on Thursday (milestone 2) and got my first midwife appointment a week on Wednesday (milestone 3) so Im feeling good even though Im not feeling good (if that makes sense!)

Hope you ladies are all well x x


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry about the MS MrsH - you can survive quite a while on just ginger nut biscuits, but its not the best - hope you can find something that works a bit better and lets you eat a greater variety. :hugs:

I'm off to do laundry - now that I have made the beds and cleared the laundry out the bedrooms I feel a bit better, but its going to be a long day - I just want my little girl to feel better and my little bean to be fine and growing well.

Anababe a journal sounds like a great idea. Good luck with your appointment.

Nix, nah it wasn't great - food, sleep and a cleaner house and especially a healthier daughter who has had a sleep will hopefully make things feel a bit better.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies, how is everyone today?

Im looking for some more bump buddies to join me, already have the lovely africaqueen anyone else want me? lol xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hi girls. 
Got back from docs. She really helped put my mind at ease. She said that because I was only 4 weeks pregnant it's highly likely to be implantation bleeding. She said it's VERY common. Infact she'd already had one patient in this morning with the exact same thing. 
She's signed me off work for a week cos the diarrhoea I've been suffering with isn't pregnancy related, so atleast I can relax and try to start enjoying my pregnancy.
Hope KB's going on ok at docs xx


----------



## Embo78

I'd LOVE a bump buddy but I'm too scared to get one incase it jinx's me (or her!)
Does that sound silly?
X


----------



## MrsSixx

Look like shit.....feel like shit....hooray i'm pregnant!! :happydance:

EDD 20/03/2011 - eek!


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Hi girls.
> Got back from docs. She really helped put my mind at ease. She said that because I was only 4 weeks pregnant it's highly likely to be implantation bleeding. She said it's VERY common. Infact she'd already had one patient in this morning with the exact same thing.
> She's signed me off work for a week cos the diarrhoea I've been suffering with isn't pregnancy related, so atleast I can relax and try to start enjoying my pregnancy.
> Hope KB's going on ok at docs xx

hey babe i am ok lol i am back from doctors and he did say it could be inplantion bleeding but i also have a uti and his given me tablets for that i did a cb digital and it sais this 


https://i31.tinypic.com/2zyh6ch.jpg

https://i32.tinypic.com/1zyegl4.jpg inside test 

but still it dont fill right as fills like i am not pregnant no more i had no more spotting just rung scan unit and they said they will see me at 2pm today so least ill no either way wont i may not see hb as ill be only 5wks 5 days but least ill no if there is something in there and they may do bloods i been signed off work to as he said strick bed rest and i just got to wait and see but i aint hold much hope as i have been here twice with the same symptoms :cry:


----------



## kelly brown

glad yours is ok babe xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Embo78 said:


> I'd LOVE a bump buddy but I'm too scared to get one incase it jinx's me (or her!)
> Does that sound silly?
> X

No i know what you mean..... i was a wee bit like that but then i thought....THINK POSITIVE :happydance: im happy to add you hun, but understand if you dont feel ready xxx


----------



## Embo78

Ok Shell what the heck let's be bump buddy's. I'm trying to think positive and what a great way to start. With my very own bump buddy !!

KB that digi is such a great sign that you're ok. I'm well chuffed wi that buddy. Keep positive and I hope you see your lil bean at your scan.
I'm gonna go get a digi when OH goes to work. Think mine'll say 1-2 still but that's ok.


----------



## buena

my edd is march 23


----------



## kelly brown

why is is a good sign then mate i am a bit dumb with this baby stuff lol prob wont see much any way i didnt when baby was only 6wks and 3 days xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome buena and congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Embo78

It's a good sign IMO because it still says 3+. I wouldve thought that if there was anything wrong, your hcg levels wouldve dropped and it would read 1-2 or even not pregnant. I have a good feeling that you'll be ok. It's harder for you to stay positive though because of what you've been through.
Do as your doc says and rest and do nothing. Xx


----------



## Jo.Fo

Being dopey again, how does the bump buddy thingy work?


----------



## Embo78

Hi buena. Congrats on your BFP. You're only a couple days behind me. My EDD is 20th march xx


----------



## Embo78

Mrssixx we have the same EDD! Love your post by the way. Made me smile :thumbup:


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> It's a good sign IMO because it still says 3+. I wouldve thought that if there was anything wrong, your hcg levels wouldve dropped and it would read 1-2 or even not pregnant. I have a good feeling that you'll be ok. It's harder for you to stay positive though because of what you've been through.
> Do as your doc says and rest and do nothing. Xx

did you see inside test picture ill keep you posted on scan i am leaving in a minute drunk loads and dying for a wee lol xxx


----------



## kelly brown

Hi buena congrats xx


----------



## natty1985

KB embo is right this is a good sign and that line is sooooo dark FX hun i had a scan at 5wk3 day and all i saw was the sac i hope you see something and get your minds put at ease xxxxx EMBO hope your ok also hun xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks natty. Determined to remain positive. We've only known I'm pregnant for 4 days and I think my OH is sick of me already !!!!


----------



## 2nd time

Hi guys

i just joined this site i have a 22 week old daughter and found out last week i am 6 weeks pregnant lol. worried it could be more than one. i feel very different fromlast time my belly is big already and i am having crampping but no bleeding thank god.


----------



## Embo78

OMG KB!!! Just seen your inside test pic. That is soooo dark. Keep positive. I believe that even more now I've seen that!!!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome 2ndtime!
X


----------



## 2nd time

what does bfp mean i dont know any of these abbreviations lol am i thick???


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Guys 

Sarah (africaqueen) has just texted me ....

Its bad news im afriad its another ectopic, shes devestated and awaiting to hear if she needs surgery.

Im in tears here really had high hopes. Im so so sorry sweetheart like i said always here xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Oh no :( That's just terrible, poor love. I hope she can avoid surgery and losing the other tube :(


----------



## Embo78

BFP = big fat positive

I hope AQ is ok. That is so sad. I'm so so sorry Sarah xx


----------



## Jo.Fo

Shell'sAngels said:


> Guys
> 
> Sarah (africaqueen) has just texted me ....
> 
> Its bad news im afriad its another ectopic, shes devestated and awaiting to hear if she needs surgery.
> 
> Im in tears here really had high hopes. Im so so sorry sweetheart like i said always here xxx


Oh my, I am devastated for her, we were all so positive for her. AQ is in my thoughts, today especially x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Africa queen, I'm so so so sorry, I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling, I'm so upset for you. Big big hugs and thinking of you. x x


----------



## Shrimpy

:cry: Oh no, poor AQ. My heart is breaking for her. :cry: I hope she manges to pull through. She WILL get that sticky baby and hopefully soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Oh no so sorry to hear that AQ :( Thinking of you xxx

Welcome to all the newbies :D

Ok im all confirmed with the doctor now im definitely pregnant!! Ive told FOB its confirmed with doctor and he has said he wants nothing to do with it and wants me to abort.. so **** him! Ill do this alone and i think i might even allow myself to be excited now!

xx


----------



## natty1985

OH MY GOD i cant believe this has happened to her what a shit few days she has had please lord i hope she doesnt lose the other tube god thats so shit its so unfair


----------



## emsie

Shell'sAngels said:


> Guys
> 
> Sarah (africaqueen) has just texted me ....
> 
> Its bad news im afriad its another ectopic, shes devestated and awaiting to hear if she needs surgery.
> 
> Im in tears here really had high hopes. Im so so sorry sweetheart like i said always here xxx

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am so sorry to hear this, I too have just burst into tears, AQ is such a nice girl and her posts were always really helpful, I am so sorry. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilo

Shell'sAngels said:


> Guys
> 
> Sarah (africaqueen) has just texted me ....
> 
> Its bad news im afriad its another ectopic, shes devestated and awaiting to hear if she needs surgery.
> 
> Im in tears here really had high hopes. Im so so sorry sweetheart like i said always here xxx

OMG that is terrible :cry: i really had such hope for her :hugs: I had only come on to check how AQ had got on! I really wasnt expecting this, and am devastated by the news, cannot imaging how she is feeling x such a fantastic girl with advice and upbeat energy for every one xx :cry::cry:


----------



## cherylanne

Oh god no. I'm so sad and sorry to hear that, it's heartbreaking. All the best Sarah, thinking of you xx 
Keep us updated *Shell'sAngels*


----------



## Shell'sAngels

cherylanne said:


> Oh god no. I'm so sad and sorry to hear that, it's heartbreaking. All the best Sarah, thinking of you xx
> Keep us updated *Shell'sAngels*

I will do as soon as here anymore :cry: xxxxx

Just pray she doesnt lose her only tube, i think cuse im a one tuber myself this has hit hard cuse i have to go thro the same on friday and learn if beanie is in the correct place and now bricking it, i just pray to god she keeps her tube as she would be a fantastic mummy and a lovely lady xxx


----------



## 2nd time

bfp 1/07/10

edd 10/03/11

first daghter 8/2/10

it took 2 1/2 years to get my first an only 2 months to get the second on the way lol


----------



## msarkozi

AQ - I am so sorry for you! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am absolutely devastated for Sarah. I really hope they manage to save her other tube - such sad news :cry:

If you happen to contact her Shells Angels will you please pass on our love and best wishes to her.


----------



## pinkycat

OMG AQ Im so so sorry that just made me cry :cry:

Well iv had quite a bit off brown discharge this morning so i rang the EPAU and they said to come straight in. So i did and they scanned me and said im 5+2 and there was a gestational sack but nothing else. I must of found out really early cos i got my BFP 2wks ago yesterday. Iv got another scan on thurs 22 and i just hope there is a heartbeat then xx


----------



## rottpaw

Oh no! I am SO so sorry to hear about AQ. :cry:That is just devastating news. I will definitely pray she keeps that remaining tube. Bless her heart. Shell's, please let her know we are thinking of her and sending her our love!


----------



## MumtoJ

AQ i'm so sorry hun, wish there was something i could say or do.


----------



## MrsH1980

Oh AQ, so so sorry for your news :cry: my thoughts and prayers are with her xxx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: AQ. That is so sad :cry: :cry: You are in my prayers. 

Welcome to ttc bubby No2, TCGS, MrsSixx, Buena & 2ndTime!! Congrats!

MS may be kicking in... im not really sure yet - but i do feel :sick:


----------



## Nixilix

Sarah I'm so sorry. I really am. Don't know what to say. I hope they can save your tube. I'm so sorry hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I have one tube also and have my scan to see where it is one week today.

Life is so cruel. Thinking of you Sarah if you read this xxxxxx


----------



## Jo.Fo

readynwilling said:


> MS may be kicking in... im not really sure yet - but i do feel :sick:

Over the past couple of days I have started to feel, only occasionally, really light headedness, that I have to sit down, but then it passes. Only really get neaseous symptoms once in a while, I hope it stays that way! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Sarah, you are in my prayers sweetheart. I just don't understand how this could be happening. Sending you love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

hey ladies i am bac
with some real real real good news there is me thinking i am having a mmc as had some spotting well as you no went for scan at 2pm and i am 5wks 5 days and she was like why are you here i said i have had spotting and its to make sure i am not having mmc or eptopic so she did a internal and guess what

there was a baby and there is also was a heart beat whoop whoop on cloud 9 its still early days but here is my picture 

https://i32.tinypic.com/14c431t.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

yah Kelly!!! That is very good news! Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Beckster30

Sarah, I just can't believe this has happened to you again, I'm so terribly sorry. I'm just lost for words.


----------



## rottpaw

kelly brown said:


> hey ladies i am bac
> with some real real real good news there is me thinking i am having a mmc as had some spotting well as you no went for scan at 2pm and i am 5wks 5 days and she was like why are you here i said i have had spotting and its to make sure i am not having mmc or eptopic so she did a internal and guess what
> 
> there was a baby and there is also was a heart beat whoop whoop on cloud 9 its still early days but here is my picture
> 
> https://i32.tinypic.com/14c431t.jpg

YYAYYYYYYYY!!! I am so excited for you! This is great news!!


----------



## kelly brown

rottpaw said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i am bac
> with some real real real good news there is me thinking i am having a mmc as had some spotting well as you no went for scan at 2pm and i am 5wks 5 days and she was like why are you here i said i have had spotting and its to make sure i am not having mmc or eptopic so she did a internal and guess what
> 
> there was a baby and there is also was a heart beat whoop whoop on cloud 9 its still early days but here is my picture
> 
> https://i32.tinypic.com/14c431t.jpg
> 
> YYAYYYYYYYY!!! I am so excited for you! This is great news!!Click to expand...

thanks mate i was so so convience that was it but i have a little fighter xxxx :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Beckster30

Kelly, that is wonderful news!!! Now put your feet up and rest! 

Congrats to all the newbies xx


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear this, will be praying that they have caught it early enough to save your tube. :hugs:

2nd time - wow you are having your children close together - congrats on your BFP and wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

pinkycat will be thinking of you and hoping that your next scan will bring good news and that you will see more.

DD has developed diarrhoea and is still vomiting despite the medication - if this carries on I will have to take her to A&E tonight as she will dehydrate. I am not feeling at all well myself, but very unsure if mine is MS, pure exhaustion or what she has - I hope its the first two.


----------



## Jo.Fo

Congratulations Kelly! Now try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy! x


----------



## Tanikit

KB that is so great - are you measuring ahead cause that is very clear for 5 weeks +


----------



## kelly brown

so sorry africaqueen xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

thanks.

i thought it would take longer to get pregnant again guess i was wrong. took soo long first time having eary scan23rd so hope everthing ok


----------



## Gemma_xX

_E.D.D 13th March 

Good Luck all!!!_


----------



## kelly brown

Tanikit said:


> KB that is so great - are you measuring ahead cause that is very clear for 5 weeks +

5 weeks 5 days mate nest scan 26/8/10 am ill be 12 weeks xxx :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kelly brown

how do i get the march mummies badge it wont work grr xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

soooo sorry aq. how absolutely heartbreaking. my family will be praying for you and hoping you get to keep your tube. :cry:

welcome new ladies! :hugs:

kelly that is a beautiful baby pic! :happydance:

anababe you just keep your head high, you are making the right choice even if your oh isnt. :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly- copy and paste this:
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg[/IMG

then add a ] to the end and it will show up


----------



## emsie

Hello, can i join please, We have Just been to the Drs, I am six weeks pregnant EDD 8th March 2011 :baby:


I am so happy to be a march Mummy xxx:happydance:


:happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

its not working grr xxx


----------



## kelly brown

QUOTE=emsie;6099458]Hello, can i join please, We have Just been to the Drs, I am six weeks pregnant EDD 8th March 2011 :baby:


I am so happy to be a march Mummy xxx:happydance:


:happydance:[/QUOTE]

congrats xxxx and welcome :happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

i done it lol whoop whoop xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome emsie! yay kelly!


----------



## codegirl

:hi: to all the new Marchies and congrates


Lots of :hugs: going out to AQ


I'm just very tired today, thanks to our dog (and pregnancy hormones) I got a grand total of 3 hours sleep last night so I'm home from work today. Think I'll go back to bed pretty soon, just got DH and Edward off to work/daycare :)


----------



## kelly brown

its really weird as my dad died in november killed on m25 and his welsh and there flower is a daffodil and we wore them at the funeral and i gave him my one to keep with him and your using that flower on here so it means alot for me i also got a daffodil links of london charm xxxx


----------



## razorhips

So so so sorry Africa Queen! Cannot imagine what you are going througn and praying the other tube will be okay. Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## fitzy79

I just got the call from my doc and sadly my HCG levels have dropped over the weekend. My little Pip has put up the bravest fight but I've told him he can let go now...he's done his best to hang on and now it's time to join all the other little beans in the sky. FS reckons my bleed will start within the next few days. I am heartbroken... :cry: Can I have some angels beside my name and EDD please?

Wishing all the rest of the March Mummies all the very best for a happy and healthy 9 months. Your little Beanies are such a gift...cherish them every moment of every day xxx:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Kelly Brown, that is fantastic news! Just goes to show you that spotting doesn't necessarily mean something bad. YAY!!!


----------



## heart tree

Fitzy, I'm so sorry sweetheart. :hugs:


----------



## Jo.Fo

fitzy79 said:


> I just got the call from my doc and sadly my HCG levels have dropped over the weekend. My little Pip has put up the bravest fight but I've told him he can let go now...he's done his best to hang on and now it's time to join all the other little beans in the sky. FS reckons my bleed will start within the next few days. I am heartbroken... :cry: Can I have some angels beside my name and EDD please?
> 
> Wishing all the rest of the March Mummies all the very best for a happy and healthy 9 months. Your little Beanies are such a gift...cherish them every moment of every day xxx:hugs:

Thinking of you Fitzy, been a mixture of days today, some good, some bad. We are all here to talk if it helps x x :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: So sorry Fitzy. You're so brave to let your lil bean go :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

KB - that is the best news EVER !! 
You've given me so much hope with us having the same discharge.
I went and bought some FRER's and some digi's and my digi came back 1-2 and my Frer (my new avatar) is so dark. I then did a tesco test to compare with 2 days ago and it was much darker so I'm quite happy and positive my lil beanie is sticking with me !!
xxx


----------



## Nixilix

I'm now shitting myself that I have an ectopic. Sarahs numbers went up as they should and she had no symptoms. They say people that have had abdominal surgery are more at risk and I've had it twice. And I'm sooo dizzy and nauseous and these can be ectopic signs. Also still got the niggling pain in myright side. And have had rectul pressure, minimal but it's there. Maybe EPU can bring scan forward. I'll speak with midwife at my appt tomorrow.


----------



## codegirl

Fitzy - :hugs:


----------



## posh

Can I be added? I got my 3rd bfp on 9th July so EDD is around 16th March. I don't think I have ever been so scared - I lost my first son 8 hours after he was born (he was 10 days late) and had a MC in April at 6wk, so emotions are all over the place at the moment! Please stick lickle bean :kiss:


----------



## 2nd time

how many pregnancy tests is it normal to do once you have a bfp first time roung i did 4 this time i am on 5 already. I have had sooo many -s in the past i feel the need to even the score, plus i dont ever beleive them


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry fitzy- thats so rough. we will be praying for you and your family:cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

just got my beta numbers back. were 1529 for 4+3 and 3380 for 4+6. dr said its going nicely. have to go back in next monday for another check. we are so excited! :wohoo:


----------



## Jo.Fo

2nd time said:


> how many pregnancy tests is it normal to do once you have a bfp first time roung i did 4 this time i am on 5 already. I have had sooo many -s in the past i feel the need to even the score, plus i dont ever beleive them

I think I have done about 10! lol :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

Jo.Fo said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> how many pregnancy tests is it normal to do once you have a bfp first time roung i did 4 this time i am on 5 already. I have had sooo many -s in the past i feel the need to even the score, plus i dont ever beleive them
> 
> I think I have done about 10! lol :dohh:Click to expand...

lol super rug have clear blue dgital £6 for 2 half price i am so tempted


----------



## Embo78

already done 10! Got 8 left. 3 digi's and 3 FRER's and 2 tesco!!


----------



## Jo.Fo

2nd time said:


> Jo.Fo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> how many pregnancy tests is it normal to do once you have a bfp first time roung i did 4 this time i am on 5 already. I have had sooo many -s in the past i feel the need to even the score, plus i dont ever beleive them
> 
> I think I have done about 10! lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> lol super rug have clear blue dgital £6 for 2 half price i am so temptedClick to expand...

Blimey!! I paid £10 for one I think! I have done two first response ones, two tesco ones, four asda ones and loads of those cheapy strip ones! ha


----------



## heart tree

Nixilix said:


> I'm now shitting myself that I have an ectopic. Sarahs numbers went up as they should and she had no symptoms. They say people that have had abdominal surgery are more at risk and I've had it twice. And I'm sooo dizzy and nauseous and these can be ectopic signs. Also still got the niggling pain in myright side. And have had rectul pressure, minimal but it's there. Maybe EPU can bring scan forward. I'll speak with midwife at my appt tomorrow.

Rach, first of all, take a deep deep breath. One thing that is certain is that we are all unique in our journeys. Just because this was Sarah's fate, doesn't mean it will be yours. That being said, of course you are worried honey. After I read her news, I've been worried too and I don't have the same history. I think it is a good idea to talk to your midwife and possibly get more bloods done. If you can get an earlier scan, I would encourage that also. At this point in the pregnancy, they should be able to tell that something is forming in your uterus. Just keep taking deep breaths and try to relax. I'm practicing that myself today. It doesn't serve our bodies or our little beans to get worked up. Just keep trying to remind yourself that this is your own personal journey and it could all be fine. xoxo


----------



## blessedmomma

well said heart tree :hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

Jo.Fo said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> how many pregnancy tests is it normal to do once you have a bfp first time roung i did 4 this time i am on 5 already. I have had sooo many -s in the past i feel the need to even the score, plus i dont ever beleive them
> 
> I think I have done about 10! lol :doh
> i have done 8 lol xClick to expand...


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome Gemma, Emsie & Posh! Congrats :dance:

Sooo sorry Fitzy :hug:


----------



## kelly brown

so sorry fitzy x


----------



## Anababe

So sorry Fitzy :( :hugs: xx


----------



## 2nd time

Anababe said:


> So sorry Fitzy :( :hugs: xx

whats the age gap between your little ones.

i am expecting #2 am 6 weeks pregnant and have a little girl 22 weeks old:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

what does 22 weeks equal out to be in months? about 5 1/2 mos?

my last son was born dec 16 2009... so he is almost 7 mos. we thought it would take a while to get pg so started early. took 5 mos to get pg with him. we got pg first month trying :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> what does 22 weeks equal out to be in months? about 5 1/2 mos?
> 
> my last son was born dec 16 2009... so he is almost 7 mos. we thought it would take a while to get pg so started early. took 5 mos to get pg with him. we got pg first month trying :haha:

born 8/2/10 so 5 months


----------



## Shrimpy

Kelly - Absolutely fantastic news!! So, so so SOOOOO happy for you :)

Blessed - again awesome news, I hope you can relax a little now

Fitzy - I am so sorry lovie, again, I wish there were some magic words I could say to take away your pain! :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Fitzy so sorry to hear this :hugs:

Blessedmomma and Kelly so glad you had good news.

Nix if you can get an early scan that would be great cause even seeing a gestational sac in the right place (even if there is no fetal pole, yolk sac or heartbeat) can give you some comfort when you are worried about ectopics. Hang in there - when is your next scan.


----------



## kelly brown

i would dif push for early scan as i had brownish discharge and was sure our baby had gone but he or her is in there fighting seeing the hb beating away was the best feeling ever just hope it stays that way   x


----------



## emsie

fitzy79 said:


> I just got the call from my doc and sadly my HCG levels have dropped over the weekend. My little Pip has put up the bravest fight but I've told him he can let go now...he's done his best to hang on and now it's time to join all the other little beans in the sky. FS reckons my bleed will start within the next few days. I am heartbroken... :cry: Can I have some angels beside my name and EDD please?
> 
> Wishing all the rest of the March Mummies all the very best for a happy and healthy 9 months. Your little Beanies are such a gift...cherish them every moment of every day xxx:hugs:


:cry::cry: I am so sorry Fitzy :cry::hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

so sorry Fitzy :hugs: Thinking of you


----------



## anon21

I'm so sorry. Sending love your way. :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

WOW ladies we are chatty... I posted the other day that we had almost as many post as February Lovebugs... we are now beating them by 400 posts :shock:


----------



## fitzy79

Ladies..thank you ALL so much for your warm wishes..you all deserve every happiness your little ones will bring you.:hugs:

AQ...I'm so sorry to read about your sad news...am here if you need to talk:hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

yey x


----------



## Anababe

2nd time said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Fitzy :( :hugs: xx
> 
> whats the age gap between your little ones.
> 
> i am expecting #2 am 6 weeks pregnant and have a little girl 22 weeks old:dohh:Click to expand...

First born Oct 2007 second born Oct 2009 so exactly 2 years between them.

Youngest is just 9 months nearly so there will be 9 months between him and baby. xx


----------



## Beckster30

Fitzy, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Kelly Brown- I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad, it's lovely the daffodils have such a special meaning for you and am sure are a reminder that your Dad is always near by :hugs: I lost my baby brother on the 30th November 2009, he was 26 and travelling in Bali when he was killed in a motorcycle accident. He'd been travelling for 18 months and had just booked his ticket home for Christmas to come and see us. It's a loss and shock we're still trying to come to terms with. Finding out I was pg was so bittersweet because one of my first thoughts was he's not here anymore to tell :cry: But I know wherever he is, he knows and I'm sure our little babies have the most wonderful guardian angels watching over them :cry: :hugs:


----------



## honey08

fitzy79 
:hugs:


----------



## honey08

so so sad for AQ :cry: 


grt news for kelly, as for me im stil in limbo, still spotting bk at docs 2mro x


----------



## kelly brown

i 2nd that my dad died 15th november he was on his way home from work it was raining a drains flooded and push water on the motor way he aqua planed died of impact he must of been so scared i went to see a medium and she told me his got my little boy up there with him and he will be sending me a gift from him to me and i believe this baby is it she told me ill be having a girl so we will see sorry for your loss its so unfair right on top of christmas life can be cruel x x


----------



## natty1985

awww Kelly what a special little girl she will be im sure she would have been the apple of her grandads eye such a shame he is not here to see it through i just cant imagine your heartache ,,, im crying even thinking about it, im such a daddies girl x


----------



## codegirl

So I just HAD to poas one more time (had one test left) and the line came up long before the second window even had any liquid get to it.

Pretty neat how you guys get your blood checked so often. that doesn't happen here, don't even know if they will do a "pregancy" test this week when I go to the Dr.


----------



## Marnik

I'm so so sorry aq !!! It's absolutly heartbreaking god be with u.. 

I've been travelin alll day wit my oh from vacation going back home and what a way to end a vacation wit my first head strong bouts of MS. Can't keep hardly anything down ugh. 

Anyway good luck and god bless all of u ladies!!


----------



## msarkozi

I went to the clinic this morning for my results and to do more blood tests again. There was a mess up with the Hospital and so they are only running my tests this morning. So I won't know what my HCG levels are doing until late this afternoon at the earliest. 

The nurse also decided not to do the amniotic test as it is invasive and she didn't want to cause any bleeding, especially since I don't have any. So we are just going to see what happens with the blood results and go from there. If the results show the levels increasing, then all is fine and no worries. If they are decreasing, then they will run the amniotic test on me to see if that is the cause of the mc. So fingers crossed that the levels are rising!

I have ms now too, so she gave me something to take for the nausea. I hope it works! But she said the ms was a very good sign that everything is going well. I am feeling a little at ease now, but still want those first blood results!


----------



## Shrimpy

just a quickie to say please excuse my short and rubbish replies but I am feeling blooming rotten today and can't seem to string more than 5 words together :)

Just wanted to send warm squidgy hugs to all and their beanies :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks heart tree. I'll see why the midwife says tomorrow.

Tanikit I have my 2nd scan booked a week today, going to see if they can bring it forward to this week. 

Got my sea bands on. Hope they work!!


----------



## pinkycat

Fitzy - im so sorry im thinking of you :hugs:
Kelly brown-fab news. Im so hoping thats what i see at my next scan next week.
Natty- Can i ask you exactly what you saw at your scan please? Im 5+2 by the scan I had today and there was just a gestational sac cos she said it was too early but its so scary xx


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> awww Kelly what a special little girl she will be im sure she would have been the apple of her grandads eye such a shame he is not here to see it through i just cant imagine your heartache ,,, im crying even thinking about it, im such a daddies girl x

i no its heart breaking my hubby dont see his dad so our baby wont have a grandad which upsets me loads but i no if will be looking over us and keep our baby safe and his got his grandson up there with him x


----------



## MumtoJ

Fitzy I'm so sorry hun.

Like Shrimpy I'm sending my apolgies for being a bit absent - feeling awful at the mo. DS not sleeping well and MS much worse when tired. Still in a lot of pain from hurting my shoulder last week and paracetamol not touching it so that is making me feel ill as well.

So sad to see the sad news today has brought and so happy to see the good news, hope we get some more good news soon.

Take care


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Nixilix said:


> I'm now shitting myself that I have an ectopic. Sarahs numbers went up as they should and she had no symptoms. They say people that have had abdominal surgery are more at risk and I've had it twice. And I'm sooo dizzy and nauseous and these can be ectopic signs. Also still got the niggling pain in myright side. And have had rectul pressure, minimal but it's there. Maybe EPU can bring scan forward. I'll speak with midwife at my appt tomorrow.

I feel exactly the same hunni!! im shitting it, cuse my numbers have gone up like Sarahs did, and ive been sooo dizzy and nausous too, ive been having twinges and horrible sharpe pains to my side too, friday cant come quick enough for my scan im worried to death!! :cry:


----------



## Nixilix

I feel the same! Fx for us. I can't lose my last tube. I hope they bring it forward or i will get stressed over the weekend!

Surely the ms an sore boobs are good signs??


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Nixilix said:


> I feel the same! Fx for us. I can't lose my last tube. I hope they bring it forward or i will get stressed over the weekend!
> 
> Surely the ms an sore boobs are good signs??

well my boobs are killing but you cant stop worrying cuse sarah still had those symptoms herself.... 

Im the same i cant lose this tube :cry: i lost my lil boy in feb and i know he was in the right place but doesnt mean to say a ectopic cant happen again .... i keep on thinking ive got shoulder tip pain but im not sure if im just over thinking things!!! arggh i hate this waiting!!


----------



## Nixilix

I've never had an ectopic but apparently the shoulder tip pain is unmistakable.... I don't think I have that. My stomach is not tender to touch it's just this niggling dull ache on the right I've had for 2 wks. Surely an ectopic would have got more painful. I've had no bleeding. Oh how I am panicking!!


----------



## heart tree

Shell, can you ask for an earlier scan? I know you and Rach are freaking out because of Sarah's news, especially since you have both already lost one tube. I really think it is appropriate to ask for an earlier scan. In your case, you are still so early that they may not see anything even if it is a uterine pregnancy. But there is something to be said about doing as much as you can for peace of mind. If you are even thinking you are feeling shoulder pain, you should get checked out. I'm thinking about you ladies and have every hope that everything will be ok.

I'm also thinking deeply about Sarah. Honey, if you read this, please know we're all here for you. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Don't you all wish we had ultrasound machines at home and tests that you could pee on that told you exactly what your hcg levels were? It sucks having to rely on someone else for all of this!


----------



## readynwilling

:hug: to everyone who needs them. Take the time you all need to feel better!


----------



## Nixilix

Yea heart tree... I even googles to see how much they cost!!!!!

You have your scan tomorrow? It will be fabulous sweetie. What time here will it be? It's 9pm now xx


----------



## Elly2u

Hi ladies, 

AQ - so sorry to hear your sad news - I'm thinking bout you. :hugs:
Heart tree lots of luck tomorrow with your scan :thumbup:
Msarkozi - how did your test results go? 

I had the weirdest/scariest experience and i thought id share it.

We were at our friends house watching the world cup last night and just before we went home i was helping with clearing up the party food. I saw a cocktail stick on the floor so i bent down to pick it up and when i got back up again i got a severe pain in my left hand side, i mentioned it to my friend (who knows I'm pregnant) she suggested it might be a stitch so i ushered the hubby out and drove home, at this stage the pain was worse it was like a pulled muscle and the spasms were very intense - to try cut a long story short :dohh: I got to a stage where i could not get back up off the bed my hubby called the k-doc (late night doc on call) and no answer. I was petrified that it was an ectopic...then holding my knee to my chest for 10 mins the pain disappeared!!!?? I couldn't sleep i woke up and rang into work sick and went to the doc who then sent me to epu who gave me a scan ....eventually...bubba doing fine so far...doc said nothing to be worried about so far and to keep my original epu appointment on 27Th of this month...that's only 2 wks away!!:happydance: Such a relief to hear this at this stage as i really thought for some reason i was going the same way as last time..

:hugs: to all that are worrying at this stage, i hope your dreams come true...soon. x


----------



## heart tree

Nixilix said:


> Yea heart tree... I even googles to see how much they cost!!!!!
> 
> You have your scan tomorrow? It will be fabulous sweetie. What time here will it be? It's 9pm now xx

How much are they??? We all need one!

Scan tomorrow is 11:30am my time. So let's see, 7:30pm your time. You are 8 hours ahead of me. I have that scan and then if all looks good, I have an appointment with the nurse to do some other things at 1:30pm my time. I won't be near a computer until at least 3pm. Sorry to say, that will be 11pm for you. Hopefully you'll be in bed having sweet dreams by then. I promise to update my status as soon as I can. I'm practically throwing up I'm so nervous. Still have some of the right side niggling sensation too. Like you, it's been a constant feeling for weeks. I imagine it would have gotten worse if it was an ectopic. I also definitely had implantation bleeding at 8dpo and I've read it can't be an ectopic with IB. Fx'd!!!


----------



## heart tree

Elly2u said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> AQ - so sorry to hear your sad news - I'm thinking bout you. :hugs:
> Heart tree lots of luck tomorrow with your scan :thumbup:
> Msarkozi - how did your test results go?
> 
> I had the weirdest/scariest experience and i thought id share it.
> 
> We were at our friends house watching the world cup last night and just before we went home i was helping with clearing up the party food. I saw a cocktail stick on the floor so i bent down to pick it up and when i got back up again i got a severe pain in my left hand side, i mentioned it to my friend (who knows I'm pregnant) she suggested it might be a stitch so i ushered the hubby out and drove home, at this stage the pain was worse it was like a pulled muscle and the spasms were very intense - to try cut a long story short :dohh: I got to a stage where i could not get back up off the bed my hubby called the k-doc (late night doc on call) and no answer. I was petrified that it was an ectopic...then holding my knee to my chest for 10 mins the pain disappeared!!!?? I couldn't sleep i woke up and rang into work sick and went to the doc who then sent me to epu who gave me a scan ....eventually...bubba doing fine so far...doc said nothing to be worried about so far and to keep my original epu appointment on 27Th of this month...that's only 2 wks away!!:happydance: Such a relief to hear this at this stage as i really thought for some reason i was going the same way as last time..
> 
> :hugs: to all that are worrying at this stage, i hope your dreams come true...soon. x

Elly, wow, that is one intense story! Did you see your little bub on the scan? I'm so thrilled for you. It is so nice to hear these types of stories!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

heart tree said:


> Shell, can you ask for an earlier scan? I know you and Rach are freaking out because of Sarah's news, especially since you have both already lost one tube. I really think it is appropriate to ask for an earlier scan. In your case, you are still so early that they may not see anything even if it is a uterine pregnancy. But there is something to be said about doing as much as you can for peace of mind. If you are even thinking you are feeling shoulder pain, you should get checked out. I'm thinking about you ladies and have every hope that everything will be ok.
> 
> I'm also thinking deeply about Sarah. Honey, if you read this, please know we're all here for you. xoxo

I have a earlier scan on friday, they would do it b4 but said they wont see anything proper till 6 weeks. My HCG levels more than doubled but then im sure sarahs did .... we will see i think with just hearing such bad news it freaks ya out abit xxx


----------



## Elly2u

Yes i saw Bubs :happydance: and heartbeat too:happydance: and they gave me a pic....it gives me hope that all will be ok, i started keeping a baby diary two weeks ago it helps the pma and it will be a great read for him/her when they are 18. Best of luck tomorrow ill be up at 11pm waiting on your post i just have a feeling it will be great news for you. x


----------



## natty1985

Pinkycat i saw exatly the same just a gestational sac that measure 8mm no yolk in it or anything ... i go back tomorrow at 10am for a scan to see if anything has developed x


----------



## cherylanne

evening all, Quick question. How did you all calculate how many weeks you are? Is it first day of last period? xx


----------



## natty1985

40 weeks from last period xxxxxx


----------



## cherylanne

cheers hun. I used an online calculator, wasn't sure if it was right. Will now go and add it up lol.

How you doing Natty, little lad ios gorgeous by the way xx


----------



## reversal

Aq so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and yr dh at this time x


----------



## natty1985

haha i had a baby book that did mine whats the last date of your lmp and ill convert for you ..

Thanks hun he is lovely bless him such a caring boy x


----------



## cherylanne

natty- 28th may hun xx


----------



## Anababe

Aw good luck to you both having scans tomorrow :) xx

Im so tired tonight. Im going to have a coffee then bed i think. Been hacving quite a lot of cramp/aching in my right side today, still have it now. So hope its just bubs getting comfortable :)

I need a bump buddy.. does anyone have room for me :blush: hehe

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

natty and heart tree- i will be praying and thinking bout ya tomorrow at your scans:hugs:
and heart tree im only a couple hours difference so i will be up and waiting!

even though i never had problems with ectopic pg its scary to hear. it sounds horrible but i was actually comforted by you heart tree when you said it wouldnt be an ectopic if you have implantation bleeding. i had ib at 6 and 7 dpo so it makes me feel better.

cant imagine what aq is going thru right now. so many stressful things are happening to her right now, im so sad. :cry:

just talked to my ob and as soon as my beta goes over 6000 they are doing a scan. hopefully will be this week or next week


----------



## cherylanne

Anababe said:


> I need a bump buddy.. does anyone have room for me :blush: hehe
> 
> xx

I'd like to add you hun xx


----------



## natty1985

4th March hun x


----------



## Anababe

cherylanne said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> I need a bump buddy.. does anyone have room for me :blush: hehe
> 
> xx
> 
> I'd like to add you hun xxClick to expand...

Yey :D lol oooh and your in Lancashire too, where abouts? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

anababe- i would love to be your bump buddy!:happydance:


----------



## cherylanne

Cheers hun. I think my ticker is 1 day out? How you feeling?

I'm convinced i'm having twins you know. Never had morning sickness with previous 2 pregnancies - this time had it since 5 weeks ish, got bad cramping/aches and i've never been so tired! 

Probably just going mad though lol


----------



## cherylanne

Anababe said:


> cherylanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> I need a bump buddy.. does anyone have room for me :blush: hehe
> 
> xx
> 
> I'd like to add you hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yey :D lol oooh and your in Lancashire too, where abouts? xxClick to expand...

I'm in Lytham hun. Where are you? xx


----------



## Nixilix

Right I gotta go bed. Natty and heart tree pod luck with scans. Anyone else having tests or results, good luck also. Xxxxx

Natty what time will you be updating :)


----------



## natty1985

Your ticker is one day out yeh hun that really confused me then haha xxx im feeling ok tbh not feeling pregnant i went through the twins feeling myself lol someone in the thread has got to have them havent they ???Id be happy with a dozen :)

Rach,, i will come straight home after as mums having little man at my house so defo before 12 i would say xxx


----------



## cherylanne

Night *Nixilix* xx


----------



## blessedmomma

goodnight nix:sleep:


----------



## natty1985

Right im off to bed sooner i go the sooner tomorrow comes so my mum used to say haha xxxx

FX for my tomorrow girlies i will update as soon as possible xx

Good luck to anyone else having tests and scans xxx


----------



## cherylanne

Natty - Someone has got to have twins, maybe you !! you never know.

I'm off to bed now. Night all. Will come on tomorrow night and see how you got on Natty. All the best hun xx


----------



## Anababe

Goodnight Nixilix :) xx

Blessedmomma - ok :happydance: ill add you both in a moment lol :D

Cherylanne - Im in Darwen nr Blackburn :)


----------



## blessedmomma

goodnight natty- will be waiting to hear tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

good night cherylanne!

anababe- is your oh still being a butt


----------



## Anababe

yeah well hes come round tonight and just said he doesnt want another child, wants nothing to do with baby and says he still thinks i should terminate. Hes told his new gf and he said 'how do you think it looks to my new gf that your pregnant' Like i could care less what she thinks :growlmad:


----------



## blessedmomma

he should have thought about that before. apparently he wasnt too worried about that while he was getting his huh!


----------



## rottpaw

All - good luck to all having scans tomorrow! I wish I was, but still have a week to go  Have one more HCG check tomorrow morning, though. Hugs and I can't wait to hear everyone's good news tomorrow!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Shrimpy

Good Luck to everyone tomorrow!! I will be seding you all THE MOST postive ju-ju vibes tomorrow :)


----------



## blessedmomma

ah- rottpaw i will be thinking bout ya. hope your #s soar! i go in thurs for my next ones and hopefully they will be over 6000 and can schedule my scan.

thanks shrimpy!


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, I am so sorry for the girls who are going through a loss :hugs::hugs:

Welcome to all the new girls :kiss:


My aunt died this afternoon, my mum wanted to see her to say goodbye, not something I would choose to do but couldnt let my mum go through it alone, so I went and supported her. Such a hard day :cry:

And very scared about my appointment tomorrow too.


----------



## msarkozi

Anababe - that is a horrible thing for him to say! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy, and that you stick his sorry butt with child support! He doesn't deserve to even be a parent if that is his thoughts, but he helped create something so precious for you. I hope he doesn't cause you any grief.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry tasha! :cry: im certain you will see her again one day

praying for you to get thru it and that tomorrow goes well:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you blessedmomma :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Tasha. That would be hard.

Its funny we are saying good night to people - its only 5:45 here i just got in from work... 

Speaking of work - what a crappy day. SOMETIMES I COULD JUST SCREAM :grr: My coworkers can be big babies sometimes..... So i figured the only thing that would make me feel better was an hpt....



The first one is my BFP from June 20th. and the bottom is from tonight. My test line and control line switched places! The new test pic was taken before the 3 min's was up so the control line hadn't fully darkened yet! :dance:

Now i need a nap. :rofl:


----------



## codegirl

Sara - LOVE the stick picture. I did the same thing today :haha: It was a poas kind of day :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

I was doing good cause i hadn't done one in a couple weeks... but i caved. I feel better and no harm done so why not??


----------



## leesa73

Wow - I'm gone a day and have 30+ pages to read! I'd by lying if I said I got through all of them, lol.

I have had some LIGHT LIGHT brown spotting/cm yesterday and today, so I called the doc this morning. They had me come in to do a beta HCG just to be sure all is well. I haven't had one yet so I am hoping whatever comes back is just right. Until then, I am a tiny bit concerned...



p.s. I'm sorry about your aunt, Tasha...


----------



## leesa73

readynwilling said:


> Speaking of work - what a crappy day. SOMETIMES I COULD JUST SCREAM :grr: My coworkers can be big babies sometimes..... So i figured the only thing that would make me feel better was an hpt....

How sad - THAT'S when we know we are knocked up - the only thing that could make us feel better after a crappy day USED to be a margarita :drunk:, now it's POAS! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Hi all--very very new here to this section of BnB. Mind if I join you? I received my first faint BFP at 10 DPO, 2 days ago! I'm currently 12 DPO and due around March 23, 2011 :) Still taking morning HPTs and still temping...once I actually miss my AF this week, I'll feel more like it's real :) Tested early and wasn't expecting anything that early so was a little surprised :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome membas!:happydance:

lol ready- it is kinda funny i started telling people goodnight at around 3.

glad u had your stick there to make it all better:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

leesa- i had some too and dr said it was old blood from implantation. my numbers have been gloing up fine. hope yours do too


----------



## leesa73

Congrats, membas!

Toss that thermometer as soon as your comfortable. Take it from me - every tiny dip in your BBT will make you NUTS! I stopped 2 days after my BFP, my heart couldn't take it! Lol.

H&H 9 months!


----------



## Embo78

Hi guys.
My brown discharge turned bright red tonight. Got really bad cramps in tum and lower back. Think it's all over for me n my bean.
Phoned my GP out of hours and the nurse that called me back said that cos I'm only 4 weeks It wouldn't even be classed as a miscarriage. How very nice of her eh? 
Hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies. Take care and thanks for all your support over last few days.
Night night xx


----------



## KandyKinz

I just got my BFP this afternoon! I'm still in complete shock and disbelief. We had been trying for 6 months and not trying not preventing for 4 years! I really thought it just wasn't gonna happen again (I already have two kids aged 5 and 8). 

Anyways, I'm due on March 22.... (so weird to say....)


----------



## blessedmomma

might not be over yet embo. the baby implants deeper and deeper for a while. it could just be nestling in. i had brown and red blood off and on and my numbers r going up.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome kandy! im off to take kids to the library for a minute ladies


----------



## Embo78

Thanks blessedmomma !! I'll try to keep that in mind but these pains feel like really bad AF pains x


----------



## leesa73

Embo - no! I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is not what you think it is...


----------



## leesa73

Welcome and congrats, Kandy!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Leesa. 
I'm going to try to stay positive and hope I'm one of the women who experience this and go onto have healthy babies. 
Still hurts tho. I've cried so hard tonight my ribs hurt. Even my positive pregnancy test isn't giving me comfort cos I've read that you can get positive for quite a while after a loss.


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome Membas and KandyKinz! Congrats

Embo i hope its not over :hugs:


----------



## squat18_02

:hugs: to those experiencing a loss:( 
Welcome and congrats to all the newbies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to ALL the march mommies. I am so excited for everyone!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Embo, I'm thinking of you honey. I hope everything is ok.

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes tomorrow. I'll post as soon as I have any info. You are all such a lovely support. 

Good luck to the other ladies getting scans and bloods done tomorrow. We need some good more good news on this thread!


----------



## membas#1

leesa73 said:


> Congrats, membas!
> 
> Toss that thermometer as soon as your comfortable. Take it from me - every tiny dip in your BBT will make you NUTS! I stopped 2 days after my BFP, my heart couldn't take it! Lol.
> 
> H&H 9 months!

Thanks for the tip! Will do probably after I actually 'miss' AF and get slightly darker BFP! :)


----------



## membas#1

Embo, I hope things turn out okay for you :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome to all new ladies! 

Hugs and love to all experiencing or fearing a loss. I'll be thinking of you and praying for you! 

And hugs and prayers to all having tests or scans this week! Has anyone heard from Natty? Wasn't she having a scan today? Or did I miss it, which is entirely possible as this day just got away from me!?

Night night to all my US and Canadian compatriots. I think it's our bedtime now, LOL! 

Hugs all!


----------



## blessedmomma

i think nattys scan is tomorrow sugar.

i hope your numbers come out good tomorrow too. 

i woke up really early and had a lot of extra housework to do today that i didnt get done this weekend so im exhausted tonight. 

thankfully my hubby made dinner as usual and cleaned up tonight after. he even made cupcakes. 

our vacation bible school with church is coming up for our older girls and they need supplies. we have turned some things in but they need empty frosting cans for painting so he volunteered us, that means i will be putting on some quick baby pounds with all the frosted cupcakes and cookies about to be around here:dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> i think nattys scan is tomorrow sugar.
> 
> i hope your numbers come out good tomorrow too.
> 
> i woke up really early and had a lot of extra housework to do today that i didnt get done this weekend so im exhausted tonight.
> 
> thankfully my hubby made dinner as usual and cleaned up tonight after. he even made cupcakes.
> 
> our vacation bible school with church is coming up for our older girls and they need supplies. we have turned some things in but they need empty frosting cans for painting so he volunteered us, that means i will be putting on some quick baby pounds with all the frosted cupcakes and cookies about to be around here:dohh:

Thanks Blessed! 

I've been bummed about putting on what seems like some VERY quick belly fat (and I don't mean my waist is expanding due to the pg - this is just plain fat, GAH!) But I am trying to be philosophical about it and enjoy the fact that I can have a few extra indulgences the next 9 months. If I have to have MS surely I can have some ice cream, right? LOL! 

Have fun with the cupcakes! Hugs to you and your crew!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sweets. im trying not to stress about it either. i just usually lose the baby weight between preg but of course i only started to lose it and got preg this time. i gain about 50-60 lbs every preg but my ob is ok with it cuz im usually kinda petite to start with. of couse i only lost about 25 lbs from last time soooo.... here we go i guess

mine isnt just tummy weight either, i gain it everywhere. legs, face, arms, butt, you name it...:cry:


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: to everyone who is anxious about a possible loss - will be praying for you and hoping things turn out ok

Good luck to all those having tests or scans today.

My scan is tomorrow and after yesterday I have been so scared that I am getting what my DD had and will get a fever - everytime I feel like throwing up I think this and since MS is bad, I feel like throwing up all the time - at least I know its not a problem when I eat and feel better. Very scared for the scan tomorrow - much of the excitement disappeared yesterday, but hoping to get it back before tomorrow.


----------



## Embo78

Morning girls.
Bit of an update.
Woke up this am expecting the worse as felt quite damp (tmi) but wiped and nothing?? Took frer. It's darker than yesterday and my digi came up quicker than ever 1-2. I'm just hoping and praying this says my lol beans gonna stick. I'm so glad I don't have to go to work this week!
Tanikit - I hope your DD is feeling better chick. And that all is well with the scan xx


----------



## Tanikit

Embo so glad things are looking better and the line is getting darker - I think we all spend the first little while checking knickers (know I did and still do occassioanally) Enjoy your week off!


----------



## Embo78

I think the bright red really shocked me. I've read that lots of ladies go through some bleeding, particularly when they were due their AF (which I am) so I'm just holding onto that. With my other pregnancies, it was such a long time ago (ten yrs since last pregnant) I feel like a newbie again with LOTS more fears !!
How come you're up so early Tanikit? Is your DD an early riser? X


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls!! 

Got OH to bring me tea to bed this morning and my sickness bands are on already!

Hugs to all those experiencing losses. It's very hard. Thoughts with you.

Good luck to the tests and scans today. Looking for good news!! 

Tanikit, start getting excited for the scan again! Really hope dd is better soon. Hope you don't catch the bug.

It's midwife appt day for me! Gonna see if scan can be brought forward from Monday
Have a fabulous day. Xxxx

Rach xxxxx


----------



## honey08

Embo78 
:hugs: i know exactley wot ur going thro :hugs: so worrying

just popping in to say im so sry about AQ again :cry::cry:

goodluck to those with scans 2day, AFM im having my urine sent to the lab to check preg levels etc shud get results bk at 530pm 2day but im not hopeful , ive had no pain just this spotting but its the same as when i mmc :cry:


----------



## Nixilix

Fingers crossed honey xxx

Hope aq is ok, well you know what I mean xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Morning girls! Hope everyone is ok. Quite excited...... I'm celebrating 7 weeks today!!!! Wahoo! :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## lilo

Morning all :hi:

have been having a crappy few days, just hormonal I know, so havent really been on as I know I would just be moaning about everything !!!! 

but I was just wondering if anyone else Is feeling really bloated, I am not joking I look about 6mths, considering going to the doc, i'm not constipated so not sure what it is! any ideas what it might be????


----------



## 2nd time

lilo said:


> Morning all :hi:
> 
> have been having a crappy few days, just hormonal I know, so havent really been on as I know I would just be moaning about everything !!!!
> 
> but I was just wondering if anyone else Is feeling really bloated, I am not joking I look about 6mths, considering going to the doc, i'm not constipated so not sure what it is! any ideas what it might be????

my belly has got realy big already, wearing my mat clothes again, not sure if it bloting , the short gap between the pregnancies or twins lol


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Morning girls.
> Bit of an update.
> Woke up this am expecting the worse as felt quite damp (tmi) but wiped and nothing?? Took frer. It's darker than yesterday and my digi came up quicker than ever 1-2. I'm just hoping and praying this says my lol beans gonna stick. I'm so glad I don't have to go to work this week!
> Tanikit - I hope your DD is feeling better chick. And that all is well with the scan xx

your be fine mate just like me x:happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Morning girls.

Embo so glad things are looking ok for you :hugs:

I struggled to get up this morning im so tired and think MS is on her way!! :(

Im full of a cold and just feel pretty awful today lol on the plus side though i finally got the word 'Pregnant' 1-2 weeks, on a CB Digi :D xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies i had a text from sarah through the night, sadly couldnt save her tube, they removed her tube and huge cyst on her ovary and shes now recovering at hospital but should be home later today, shes obviously very sad and sore but remaining very strong and wanted me to thank everyone for there support it means the world to her xx

Im so sorry Sarah massive (((((hugs)))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

cherylanne said:


> Cheers hun. I think my ticker is 1 day out? How you feeling?
> 
> I'm convinced i'm having twins you know. Never had morning sickness with previous 2 pregnancies - this time had it since 5 weeks ish, got bad cramping/aches and i've never been so tired!
> 
> Probably just going mad though lol

When I was pg with my twinnies, I didn't have any kind of sickness or food aversion whatsoever or ANY symptoms til about 6 weeks (apart from craving steak and cheese lol) and then the only thing that really floored me was acute fatigue, I was literally sleeping for up to 18-20 hrs a day for a few weeks there. So now when I get tired I compare it to that and think "Nah, it's just the one this time!" O:)

Tasha, sorry to hear about your aunt :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi ladies i had a text from sarah through the night, sadly couldnt save her tube, they removed her tube and huge cyst on her ovary and shes now recovering at hospital but should be home later today, shes obviously very sad and sore but remaining very strong and wanted me to thank everyone for there support it means the world to her xx
> 
> Im so sorry Sarah massive (((((hugs)))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry to hear that :( Big hugs for her :hugs: xx


----------



## kelly brown

oh no no no poor thing my troughts and heart goes out to her and her family x x


----------



## Twinminator

Thinking of poor poor AQ :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

are you ladies who are having hgc tests n fertillity programes, i have never been offered such tests


----------



## Jo.Fo

Still thinking of AQ throughout last night and into today, such a shame :(

I have my 'booking in' appointment tonight after work with my GP, it will be nice to have it all confirmed even though I've known for a few weeks.

Symptoms seemed to have died down slightly over the last few days, but have started to have sicky feelings, especially when someone mentions food! Not been sick yet, which is good!

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## pinkycat

Natty and heart tree -good luck with scans today.
Embo- Iv had a very small amount of brown spotting again, its so worrying :hugs:
Tanikit -I hope your DD is feeling better today.
Im sure iv missed loads of you out -sorry this thread is so hard to keep up with xx


----------



## Beckster30

Natty, Heat tree and Tanikit good luck with your scans, looking forward to hearing great news from all of you.

Sorry for all the girls spotting and bleeding, really hope it your beans getting nice and cosy.

Funny I keep getting a wierd feeling it's twins, can't explain it, I think it's the severe fatigue but that might just be made worse from running round looking after the 3 I've already got!

I've got my Dr's appt this morning to confirm the pregnancy and get referred to the midwives, I'm sure it'll make it feel a bit more real.

Still sending my love out to Sarah and her DH this morning, just so sad :cry:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Big hugs to AQ, I'm so sorry about what has happened. xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Oh no :cry: poor Sarah!! Sending prayers and good thoughts her and her hubbys way! Life can so cruel sometimes :cry:



Good Luck everyone today! Praying that you all get fantastic news :flower:

Chin up to all those experiencing spotting/bleeding, all digits and limbs are firmly crossed for you all!!! :kiss:

Feeling like warm regurgitated sick today (nice, I know I have a way with words :wacko:) but I am going to battle on and try to take the sprogs out for a walk. My niece stayed over last night so she's here to help which is fantabulous!

Can't wait to hear some good news from you ladies :hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

morning ladies i am 6weeks tomorrow whoop whoop  well today i fill sick light headed had head ache for 3days still little bit of spotting my uti fills better today antibioics must of kicked in  midwife appointment 28th  x x


----------



## yumsymumsy

Hi March Mummies,

Well I got my BFP yesterday, which makes me one of you guys!

According to the Due Date calcs my EDD is 18 March 2011.

Looking forward to chatting with you in the coming months, very scared about these early weeks...

Sarah xx


----------



## Jo.Fo

Welcome Sarah! :D


----------



## Embo78

Hi girlies.
Booked a private scan this morning for four weeks time. Feel like I'm being proactive YAY!!
Congrats on 6 wks KB.
Welcome Sarah x


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Hi girlies.
> Booked a private scan this morning for four weeks time. Feel like I'm being proactive YAY!!
> Congrats on 6 wks KB.
> Welcome Sarah x

yay early scan :cloud9::cloud9: hope your feeling ok xxxx


----------



## kelly brown

yumsymumsy said:


> Hi March Mummies,
> 
> Well I got my BFP yesterday, which makes me one of you guys!
> 
> According to the Due Date calcs my EDD is 18 March 2011.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you in the coming months, very scared about these early weeks...
> 
> Sarah xx

welcome and congrats on ya :bfp:happy healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

AQ so sorry to hear the sad news. Thinking of you and your DH.

pinkycat sorry to hear you have still been spotting - hope it clears up soon - will you get it checked sometime? To anyone else spotting hang in there - hope you will get good news soon.

Embo yay for an early scan and feeling proactive - its always good to feel we are doing something.

Welcome Sarah and congrats!

My DD has been booked off school for a week - still not sure what to do tomorrow as I am not keen to take her to my scan (its still too early - maybe the 20 week scan would be ok) Hoping to find a babysitter. She is at least feeling better and I am relaxing more than yesterday.


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> morning ladies i am 6weeks tomorrow whoop whoop  well today i fill sick light headed had head ache for 3days still little bit of spotting my uti fills better today antibioics must of kicked in  midwife appointment 28th  x x

hey i just worked out my dates i am 5 weeks 6 days too lo


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies i am 6weeks tomorrow whoop whoop  well today i fill sick light headed had head ache for 3days still little bit of spotting my uti fills better today antibioics must of kicked in  midwife appointment 28th  x x
> 
> hey i just worked out my dates i am 5 weeks 6 days too loClick to expand...

is you due date the 9th mine is the 9th now we should be bump buddies as we going through the same how you feeling :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies i am 6weeks tomorrow whoop whoop  well today i fill sick light headed had head ache for 3days still little bit of spotting my uti fills better today antibioics must of kicked in  midwife appointment 28th  x x
> 
> hey i just worked out my dates i am 5 weeks 6 days too loClick to expand...
> 
> is you due date the 9th mine is the 9th now we should be bump buddies as we going through the same how you feeling :cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

yep thats me lol feel sick and vry tiered but guess thats coz of my 22 week old lol


----------



## kelly brown

oh cool yeah i dont fill to good been like it for few days now but i dont care i will take any symptom longs my mini brown is in there growing and getting stronger ill add you as me bump buddy this is my first baby xxx


----------



## 2nd time

thats brilliat congratulations you had any scans yet i have one on friday next week


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> thats brilliat congratulations you had any scans yet i have one on friday next week

your added yeah i had scan my picture is on here about page 207 ish i had some brown spotting was convience i had another mmc as already had 2 went for scan yesterday and there was a sac and she did a internal and saw the baby and the heart beating away she showed me i was on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :happydance::happydance: it so resaured me but still early days she told me every thing is where it should be and she checked my overiies and they where perfect next scan now is 26/08/2010 ill be 12wks 1 day :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

how do i add you as a bum buddy? gong baby group wit little one now but vwill check back later


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> how do i add you as a bum buddy? gong baby group wit little one now but vwill check back later

go to ya name at the top then go to custom profile then edit signture then type in box my name and preview then save xxx


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone

AQ and Fitzy - so sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you. :hugs:

Embo and Honey08 - Fingers crossed for you both that it all works out ok! :flower:

Good luck to all those with scans in the next couple of days - looking forward to some good news from you (and pics of course!)

I have a whole week to wait til I go see the docs and have a scan... I'm not sure whether I should've made an appt with my GP - basically I was on fertilitiy treatment and my FS will also be my OB, so I have phoned her office and have an appt for next Tues. I've only ever been to see this GP once (about not being able to get pg) and all he did was refer me to my FS, so I thought he'd prob just do the same - and now I have a relationship with her, it seemed like the right thing to do? what do you think? 

I was in town today and bought another test - a CB digital one - I've been very restrained and have only tested twice - last Thurs and Fri, so I thought it was about time for another one! :haha: I'm stupidly nervous about doing it though, think I'll wait til the morning... 

Sticky babydust to you all...


----------



## kelly brown

hope you get a bfp xx


----------



## Jo.Fo

2nd time said:


> how do i add you as a bum buddy? gong baby group wit little one now but vwill check back later

he he he - *bum buddy*

sorry it made me chuckle on a boring day in work! :haha:


----------



## tay

Hey all, 

I'm new and found out last week i ma expecting my first. 5 weeks today i think, Docs/MW dont seem very interested until i get to 8 weeks. 

So scared somthing will go wrong, i am annoying myself with it going around my head al the time. 

Thought my husband was going to kill me when i told him and instead he laughed at me as i was crying.

dying to tell people have told one friend and my husband thats it, but i've had 6 people ask me if i am pregnant, hard to lie to them when i want to shout from the roof tops!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jo.Fo

Hi Tay!

I was/am the same about telling people. Only my close family know. I'm not superstitous about telling everyone but i'd like to be a little bit further on before blabbing!

I hope you're feeling ok, you'll fit in nicely here!

Jo :D


----------



## kelly brown

hey tay congrats mate i am a wreck to lol had 2 mmc in 2008 its taken me 2 years to fall had some brown spotting sunday and went for early scan convience our baby had died but it was there she saw the baby and the heart beat i am still scared as still early days but trying to be postive xxx how you feeling xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome tay and congrats! 

First trimester is so scary isn't it? And it is so much waiting. I'm going to have a nap now - I'm exhausted.


----------



## kelly brown

i got a thing at the minute cheese and pickle sandwich yum yum munching on it now lol xxxx


----------



## buena

ha i had an olive and grilled cheese sandwich yesteday!


----------



## tay

Hey all, Thanks for the welcome.

I'm doing okay, had some sickness last week but thats it and only for 3 days. Convinced that is a bad sign!! Lol ever so tired and want to sleep all the time!!!

I'm convinced i must be letting off Preggers vibes as so many people keep asking, we were at a wedding on saturday and so many people we asking if i was!!

I am so excited it is unreal!! we were waiting to try so a bit unexpected but loved all the same.

Also craving pickled onions and salt and viniger crisps, surley to early for pregnancy cravings?

My Doc was really nice and gave me a ticket to go for a scan when i want to, Ummmm NOW!!!! But i dont want to waste the scan and want to be able to see somthing! anyone else have early scans? if so how early?

Thanks!!!


----------



## kelly brown

had mine 5wks 5 day saw baby and heart beat scan picture is on this post some where xx


----------



## rottpaw

2nd time said:


> are you ladies who are having hgc tests n fertillity programes, i have never been offered such tests

Yes, at least I am  We had been working with the fertility specialist the last month or so to check everything out. We became pregnant right before I was to begin meds, so am so grateful for that! But they seem to have me on the same testing protocol as any other fertility patient, so I'm grateful for the additional testing, even if I do go out of my mind each time waiting for the results, LOL!


----------



## tay

Just found that picture,. how cool is that!

No point in up seeing "Bug" (we've called it bug) at the moment, want to wait intill last week of the month then i will be nearly 8 weeks and it will be a great sight.

Also want to tell close family on the 2st august (family party) so want to be able to show them some proof!

Is it normal to be worried about everything i eat, drink and do??? I wnat this bug to stick sooo much!!!


----------



## Jo.Fo

tay said:


> Just found that picture,. how cool is that!
> 
> No point in up seeing "Bug" (we've called it bug) at the moment, want to wait intill last week of the month then i will be nearly 8 weeks and it will be a great sight.
> 
> Also want to tell close family on the 2st august (family party) so want to be able to show them some proof!
> 
> Is it normal to be worried about everything i eat, drink and do??? I wnat this bug to stick sooo much!!!

I think it's pretty normal. I worry about how I'm sitting or sleeping, how hot the shower is! stupid really :dohh:


----------



## natty1985

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

SAC, YOLK SAC, BABY AND HB 

So sorry AQ cant believe it :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kelly brown

me to me to they say your never stop worrying its the whole part of being a mother my nan worries about my mum and she 85 and my mum is 54 lol so its the whole process i guess welcome to mother hood  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

YYAAAAAYYYY NATTY!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you :)


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> SAC, YOLK SAC, BABY AND HB
> 
> So sorry AQ cant believe it :cry::cry::cry:

whoop whoop congrats x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

YAY congrats Natty thats great news!

Is it just me or is this the slowest ever 1st trimester? and im not even half way thro it yet im only 6 weeks on friday and its lasting forever and a day already!!!! GRRRR speed up already lol x


----------



## Beckster30

Wonderful news Natty!!

Had my Dr's appt, he was a bit of a dish actually :) He asked me if I had done a test, I said yes, he said "just the one?" ok so I didn't wanna come across a complete nutter and tell him I'd done about 10 lol so he offered to do one. Quite embarassingly I somehow managed to miss the pot so it was only quarter full. Anyway he said uh yes, most definately positive. Due date is 4th March and I should hear from the midwives in the next couple of weeks.

Are cravings the wierdest thing?!! I'm not even thinking about food and cravings pop into my head! It's all salty and savoury cravings for me at the moment. I've been eating potatoes like they're going out of fashion!

Kelly Brown- Cheese and pickle sandwiches were one of my first cravings in my last pregnancy, had to have them every morning for breakfast!


----------



## kelly brown

lol how funny yeah mine is potatoes to with salt and chicken flavor crisps or prawn cocktail lol x x


----------



## Nixilix

So happy for you natty xxx

Mw went fab. She's lovely. Filled in all the forms. Got prescription for lactulose. Got loads of books and leaflets. Sent off for scan. Took bloods. Got protein in urine so sending it off. She checked pain said it was ligament pain. She isn't worried. Xx


----------



## heart tree

Natty!!!!! WOO-HOOO!!! I'm so so pleased for you sweetie!!!! 

My scan is in 5 hours. I'm shaking I'm so scared.

AQ, babe, you are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Rach, also great news. I'm glad she did the bloods. That should help put your mind at ease. Were you able to move your scan up or are you keeping it the same day? I really hope my feeling is ligament pain also. Fx'd. I was feeling it a lot last night and have been feeling pretty doubtful about my scan. I hope it is just a ligament.


----------



## kelly brown

heart tree said:


> Natty!!!!! WOO-HOOO!!! I'm so so pleased for you sweetie!!!!
> 
> My scan is in 5 hours. I'm shaking I'm so scared.
> 
> AQ, babe, you are in my thoughts. :hugs:

good luck for scan your be fine x


----------



## blessedmomma

good luck heart tree and rottpaw. praying everything turns out good. and anyone else with betas and scans too! :hugs:

so so sorry aq your in my heart and im praying hard for you to be comforted thru all this :cry:

sounds like it went well nix :happydance:

and happy thoughts and prayers to all:thumbup:


----------



## kelly brown

just spent the last 5minutes over the toilet nearly throwing up just kept bringing wind up now sitting in bed bringing up hot acid nice lol x


----------



## msarkozi

Kelly - the nurse gave me Diclectin for morning sickness. You should see about getting that too. It works great! 

AQ - my thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm so sorry you have to go through this, and I know there are no words that can comfort you. Just know I am thinking of you at this time :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

natty1985 said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> SAC, YOLK SAC, BABY AND HB
> 
> So sorry AQ cant believe it :cry::cry::cry:

YAYYY Natty!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Heart tree, they don't take bloods or thy reason, it's for all the tests not hcg. But I'm just gonna have to trust that all is ok!! Fx!! Yay for your scan!! Mine is still Monday. Not long to wait now :) will try and get your update by staying awake :)


----------



## rottpaw

heart tree said:


> Natty!!!!! WOO-HOOO!!! I'm so so pleased for you sweetie!!!!
> 
> My scan is in 5 hours. I'm shaking I'm so scared.
> 
> AQ, babe, you are in my thoughts. :hugs:

HT - Hugs and prayers for your scan! Can't wait to hear!! 

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

i must have missed that. thats wonderful news natty! should put your mind at ease that the lil one is doing great woo-hoo!:wohoo:

makes me want to see mine!:happydance:


----------



## pinkycat

Yay natty thats fantastic :happydance:
Im hoping thats what i will see next week at my next scan xx

Also good luck heart tree xx


----------



## Shrimpy

msarkozi - is the diclectin for actually being sick or the nausea feeling? I am totally wiped out with nausea and my poor little bratfinks are suffering because of it. Hubby comes off in 2 weeks for 3 weeks holiday but I don't want them to have to amuse themselves for the next 2 weeks :( I can deal with it until around 1.30/2pm then the fatugue sets in and the nausea just gets worse.

Sorry for the woah is me post, I just feel sorry for my kidlets.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs::hugs: again to AQ, I am so sorry sweetie.

Welcome and congrats to the new girls.

YAY for all the good news.


I had my scan this morning, was seen an hour and 45 minutes late :wacko: But an early pregnancy was seen, the lining of my womb is really thick (very good news for me as this is usually part of my problems, so looks like the pessaries are working) and I am back for another scan in two days, on a better machine to make sure it is growing and to date me.


----------



## kelly brown

tasha congrats glad all went well not good about time x


----------



## kelly brown

got my hubby to go get me some polos to help with the acids x


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Tay - do you know your EDD so i can add u to the first post??

YAY Natty! Thats wonderful :hugs:

I feel pretty good today... bloated but thats pretty much it! Exciting to feel normal again for a day... and im not worried as i did that super awesome hpt yesterday :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

Tay I will have an early scan tomorrow at 7 weeks - hoping to see the heartbeat. Last pregnancy I had a scan at 5 weeks but that was far too early to see anything but a gestational sac, so I pushed the scan 2 weeks later this time to decrease the stress. 

I did have an hcg test, but that is cause my gynae won't schedule a first appointment til we have had one to prove pregnancy which I thought was very odd - because it was so high they didn't bother to do two.

Tasha yay for the good news and hope you see plenty at the next scan too.


----------



## natty1985

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages i will post my scan picture in a bit.

I cant stop thinking about AQ such a shame i cant believe life can be so cruel to her :cry:

Heart Tree fingers crossed your scan goes very well xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Shrimpy said:


> msarkozi - is the diclectin for actually being sick or the nausea feeling? I am totally wiped out with nausea and my poor little bratfinks are suffering because of it. Hubby comes off in 2 weeks for 3 weeks holiday but I don't want them to have to amuse themselves for the next 2 weeks :( I can deal with it until around 1.30/2pm then the fatugue sets in and the nausea just gets worse.
> 
> Sorry for the woah is me post, I just feel sorry for my kidlets.

I know it is for nausea, but not sure if it prevents being sick too? I googled the website yesterday, but then I got distracted and didn't look at it. I had asked her about taking gravol because of the nausea, and she said diclectin is the pregnancy safe thing to take instead. You take one pill in the morning, one in the afternoon, and two at night. It does cause a little drowsiness, but nothing that is going to put you to sleep. It does work though. I'm usually not able to get any food down until noon as the sight of it nauseates me more, but I was able to eat breakfast at breakfast time today! Worth a shot for you....


----------



## rottpaw

Shrimpy said:


> msarkozi - is the diclectin for actually being sick or the nausea feeling? I am totally wiped out with nausea and my poor little bratfinks are suffering because of it. Hubby comes off in 2 weeks for 3 weeks holiday but I don't want them to have to amuse themselves for the next 2 weeks :( I can deal with it until around 1.30/2pm then the fatugue sets in and the nausea just gets worse.
> 
> Sorry for the woah is me post, I just feel sorry for my kidlets.

Hi Shrimpy - 

I am so sorry you are having so much MS! I had a horrible first week, but have since found some things that really seem to help. My nausea gets worse overnight, while I'm trying to sleep, but I've found eating a "meat and potatoes" dinner and taking my vitamin with that meal really helps things. They say that the B-complex vitamins really help with MS and that has been true for me at least. Also, try to keep food in your system at all times. Even sipping ginger ale or similar to calm your tummy. Soemthing that keeps your blood sugar stable should help! 

Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Another thing the nurse mentioned was to have a protein snack before bed, and that will help the nausea in the morning......I prefer toast and peanut butter for mine


----------



## rottpaw

natty1985 said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely messages i will post my scan picture in a bit.
> 
> I cant stop thinking about AQ such a shame i cant believe life can be so cruel to her :cry:
> 
> Heart Tree fingers crossed your scan goes very well xxx

Can't wait to see your scan Natty!! We need all the good news we can get around here! :happydance::hugs:

I too have been thinking constantly of AQ. I am SO, so very sorry this has happened to her and my heart is just broken for her. :cry: Sarah, if you read this, we are so sorry and send you so much love!! :hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

she been in my thoughts to since i found out poor thing she did open her own thread this morning x


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry your so sick shrimpy. i feel for ya for sure. had terrible ms with last son for 8 mos.

rottpaw i saw you were talking about b complex for ms. i already knew about that and had been taking it with a womens multivitamin. my dr gave me my prenantal prescription though and said to quit taking the b-50 complex i was taking cuz it would be too much. i looked on the paperwork that came with my prenantals and it doesnt say what all is in it. funny thing is that last night i started on my prenantals and stopped the other vitamins and feel extremely sick today. are you taking b complex with your prenatals?


----------



## msarkozi

Blessed - my doctor had told me that the prenatals generally cause nausea. He told me I didn't have to take my Materna, as long as I was taking Folic Acid. I still take my Materna though, along with my Folic Acid. So maybe that is causing the nausea for you?


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish u all well.
I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x


----------



## Jo.Fo

Take care of yourself AQ, get yourself better and we are all wishing for a speedy recovery. Thinking about you x x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

aq- you did nothing to deserve it. rely on God. He will provide a way :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I wish you well AQ, and please know it's nothing you did to deserve this. Life is very cruel and unfair.:cry: I know it's not the same, but maybe adoption is something you can think of later on. Get some rest, and take good care of yourself. We are all here for you whenever you need a friend. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Shrimpy sorry the MS is so bad. I am also struggling with it especially early afternoon - my DD is sick now though and went to sleep this afternoon so we just slept together but she almost never naps in the afternoons - I try curling up on the couch so she can watch a movie or playing a quiet game with her on our bed. I've even tried blowing bubbles for her as then she runs around but I sit still, but even that can be exhausting. Getting her to colour in pictures also lets me just sit. And then I go to bed as soon as she closes her eyes (sometimes at 19:30) just to cope.


----------



## Nixilix

I'm so sorry hun. It's not your fault. I can't say anything to make you feel better. You are in my thoughts. Take care xx Xx


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> sorry your so sick shrimpy. i feel for ya for sure. had terrible ms with last son for 8 mos.
> 
> rottpaw i saw you were talking about b complex for ms. i already knew about that and had been taking it with a womens multivitamin. my dr gave me my prenantal prescription though and said to quit taking the b-50 complex i was taking cuz it would be too much. i looked on the paperwork that came with my prenantals and it doesnt say what all is in it. funny thing is that last night i started on my prenantals and stopped the other vitamins and feel extremely sick today. are you taking b complex with your prenatals?


Hi Blessed, 

I have actually not had a dr. give me a scrip for a prescription prenatal yet (which I found a bit surprising, LOL!). I had been taking folic only, and was taking that the first few days after our BFP. I'm thinking it's not a coincidence that my MS got so much better when I started taking a multi last week - I had hubby pick up the non-prescription "One A Day" Women's Prenatal formula. It has 800 mcg folic, so I think that is what they're most concerned with at this stage. But it also has a full B-complex in the same pill... I only take that one vitamin though. Not taking a separate B complex. Hope that hleps! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to wish u all well.
> I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x

Oh, honey, I am just so, so so sorry. :cry: Please know we are thinking of you and sending love and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> sorry your so sick shrimpy. i feel for ya for sure. had terrible ms with last son for 8 mos.
> 
> rottpaw i saw you were talking about b complex for ms. i already knew about that and had been taking it with a womens multivitamin. my dr gave me my prenantal prescription though and said to quit taking the b-50 complex i was taking cuz it would be too much. i looked on the paperwork that came with my prenantals and it doesnt say what all is in it. funny thing is that last night i started on my prenantals and stopped the other vitamins and feel extremely sick today. are you taking b complex with your prenatals?
> 
> 
> Hi Blessed,
> 
> I have actually not had a dr. give me a scrip for a prescription prenatal yet (which I found a bit surprising, LOL!). I had been taking folic only, and was taking that the first few days after our BFP. I'm thinking it's not a coincidence that my MS got so much better when I started taking a multi last week - I had hubby pick up the non-prescription "One A Day" Women's Prenatal formula. It has 800 mcg folic, so I think that is what they're most concerned with at this stage. But it also has a full B-complex in the same pill... I only take that one vitamin though. Not taking a separate B complex. Hope that hleps! :hugs:Click to expand...

PS Blessed - I also read in "What to Expect" the other day that some drs WILL allow you to supplement B6 specifically, up to 10 Mg a day... maybe ask your dr about just a B6 addition if you think it was helping you. I definitely wouldn't give up on the idea, as I really think it has been helping me.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks rottpaw- that does help. i eat a lot of vitamins in vegetables and fruit so i usually bipass the prenatals when ms kicks in and always have healthy babies, but thought i would try to stay on it this time.


----------



## natty1985

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







140.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> Kelly - the nurse gave me Diclectin for morning sickness. You should see about getting that too. It works great!
> :

Diclectin is only available in Canada sadly...


----------



## natty1985

top left hand corner baby is hiding up there x


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> :baby:

Wow what a clear shot! :happydance: Lucky you.. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## anon21

I've had cramps all day today, is that normal? They're like period cramps.


----------



## Twinminator

Hmm, depends how painful they are I guess...?? I've had horrid crampy pulling pains with lower back ache today, I know I've been overdoing it a bit but sometimes with toddlers it can't be helped... I'd take it easy anyway, that's what I'm doing now, it's our body's way of saying, "Hold up missy, you're preggers, just take it easy will ya!!" :)


----------



## natty1985

i know it is clear she was a good sonographer in all fairness to her xx i wanted her zoom in so i could see it bigger but thought not to be cheeky x


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> i know it is clear she was a good sonographer in all fairness to her xx i wanted her zoom in so i could see it bigger but thought not to be cheeky x

You're too nice!!! :)

Anon, I don't see you on the first page, when's your EDD? Readynwilling will put it in the list if you post it :)


----------



## bobo5901

Wow, I can't believe how fast this thread moves. I was off for a little bit and just can't keep up. Anyone else having lots of weird dreams? Mine are crazy lately and won't stop. I even dreamt last night that I gave labour and couldn't remember the pain (if only).


----------



## membas#1

Hi all...well I setup my appointments yesterday for my first visits. at 6 weeks (2 weeks from today) have nurse ed appointment--i think that's where they'll do test/bloods etc...no exam or scan. Then at 10 weeks (near the end of august) I'll have my first doc appointment to list to heartbeat (and i HOPE see my nugget!). Seems we have to wait forever....I'm sure it's all done a little differently depending on where you live. 

Major early symptoms for me have just been sore nips and some pulling/cramps--and what i think is an ovarian cyst, as I've had before and feels the same. nurse said if that pain changes to constant or sharp to come in for US...but otherwise will wait it out.

AQ--I don't know you, as I've just joined but I'm so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you must feel, but I can only offer you my thoughts and hopes for you.


----------



## elfpixie

hi all ...... i am very new to all this, have no friends yet and no idea how to use this! it seems a little like facebook? found out last week i am pregnant :o) due in march. hope you're all doing well ... if anyone else is due in march and know how to add me as a friend please do :D xx


----------



## Tanikit

Natty thats a great pic - very clear!

Welcome membas#1!

17 more hours til my scan (if they don't make me wait hours for the appointment) - counting the time left is a sign of WHAT?

Welcome elfpixis and congrats!


----------



## Twinminator

Membas... good luck with your appointments, having dates makes it all feel more real doesn't it!!

Bobo, don't get me started on the DREAMS. I had such a realistic dream/nighmare last night that when I woke up for a wee I was soooo relieved it wasn't real, then when I went back to sleep, I dreamt my husband was telling me that "going for a wee was actually the dream and that this was real" and I carried on the nightmare where I left off til I got up this morning... once again mightily relieved it WAS just a dream!!!! Wiiieeerd!!


----------



## Twinminator

PS welcome Elfpixie, there's no real wrong or right way with adding to the thread, just anything you want to say really but PLEASE note that it's not personal if you feel like you're not being 'heard', it's just such a busy thread that it's hard to comment on what everyone says.
Hope you find chatting here useful :) xx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats elfpixie. If you post your EDD i will add you to the first post! And sorry i missed your EDD Anon21. You can either post it or PM me :flower:


----------



## elfpixie

Tanikit said:


> My name is Bronwyn, I'm 31 and this is my second pregnancy - I'm due March 2nd.
> 
> Hi Wyatt'sMama - that was a nice early BFP.


hello, i am 31 and due in march too :o) not sure how to use this website yes as only joined today and have no friends yet :o(


----------



## natty1985

Tankit its very clear but i nearly wet myself when she started externally scanning as i had drank sooooo much everytime i looked at a bottle of water i wanted to be sick as a dog x im really craving a roast dinner :( OH wants a pizza tonight x


----------



## elfpixie

Twinminator said:


> PS welcome Elfpixie, there's no real wrong or right way with adding to the thread, just anything you want to say really but PLEASE note that it's not personal if you feel like you're not being 'heard', it's just such a busy thread that it's hard to comment on what everyone says.
> Hope you find chatting here useful :) xx

thank you :thumbup: it's good to chat to others at the same stage as it's early days yet so not told many people x


----------



## pinkycat

Im sorry ladies i think im leaving you all.
Iv just started bleeding heavily and its red with bad backache :cry:
Im so gutted, cant see through my tears. 
I truly hope you all have a H&H 9months 
chrissie xx


----------



## bobo5901

Twinminator said:


> Membas... good luck with your appointments, having dates makes it all feel more real doesn't it!!
> 
> Bobo, don't get me started on the DREAMS. I had such a realistic dream/nighmare last night that when I woke up for a wee I was soooo relieved it wasn't real, then when I went back to sleep, I dreamt my husband was telling me that "going for a wee was actually the dream and that this was real" and I carried on the nightmare where I left off til I got up this morning... once again mightily relieved it WAS just a dream!!!! Wiiieeerd!!

Geez, that does get really confusing. I find that those type of dreams are making me feel restless and sometimes I feel like I am not sleeping but yet I am. I know what you mean though


----------



## Tasha

pinkycat, I hope that it is not the end, try to remember a bleed doesnt necessarily mean a loss, everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry Pinky :hugs: I hope it turns out to all be ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Elfpixie - we just chat away in here...about anything and everything. Just post a question or answer one or make a comment at will! It is a pretty fast moving thread... its not really like facebook its just a general chatting area - i would say more like a chat room then FB. We are all your friends! But no need to add us all individually :hugs: Do you know what day you are due on??


----------



## natty1985

Pinkycat i really have ,my fingers crossed i hope everything works out ok why are all my friends leaving me on here :cry:


----------



## natty1985

Tasha your my bump buddy and i dont even know when you are due xxx


----------



## membas#1

pinkycat said:


> Im sorry ladies i think im leaving you all.
> Iv just started bleeding heavily and its red with bad backache :cry:
> Im so gutted, cant see through my tears.
> I truly hope you all have a H&H 9months
> chrissie xx

So sorry pinky :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

natty1985 said:


> Tasha your my bump buddy and i dont even know when you are due xxx

LOL, 14th March for the moment but I have my second scan on Thursday (first was today) and they will date me today.


----------



## tay

readynwilling said:


> Congrats Tay - do you know your EDD so i can add u to the first post??
> 
> YAY Natty! Thats wonderful :hugs:
> 
> I feel pretty good today... bloated but thats pretty much it! Exciting to feel normal again for a day... and im not worried as i did that super awesome hpt yesterday :rofl:

Hi Readynwilling, 

I think i am due March 15th - it feels like a life time away!!!

I can not belive how slow the last week has gone.

Can i ask if this is really sad.... I have just been out and brought another double pack of 2 clear blue digi with conception, just to see if i'd moved from 1-2 to 2-3 and i've gone to 3-4,anyone else do this lol??


Sooo happy as i started off with all day sickness and this week i've not been feeling very sick at all and assumed it must have gone wrong, if my levels are going up can only be a good sign.


----------



## Tasha

Tay not sad at all, I have done this, infact I have spent £80 on pregnancy tests since last Monday :blush:


----------



## readynwilling

Not sad at all Tay... I think most of us have done it. In fact i hadn't done and Hpt in a couple of weeks and i had a bad day at work - so i picked up a FRER on my way to do - just to make me feel better :rofl:


----------



## tay

LOL!!! so glad it is not just me, Not telling the husband he is at the "we must save all we can" stage. We got married end of Feb this year and have our honeymoon booked for september to egypt, can't wait to be led on the beach with my Bug Bump!!

Anyone else due on march 15th??


----------



## Twinminator

readynwilling said:


> Not sad at all Tay... I think most of us have done it. In fact i hadn't done and Hpt in a couple of weeks and i had a bad day at work - so i picked up a FRER on my way to do - just to make me feel better :rofl:

Now I don't feel so crazy!:rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

tay said:


> Anyone else due on march 15th??

I think there's a few others, check the first page of the thread, there's a list of users and their EDDs :)


----------



## Tanikit

Lol, readynwilling - maybe that was what I should have done yesterday when I felt down! Do you think when we are 38 weeks we could go to a chemist, buy yet another test and ask the person selling them if they thought we might be pregnant and would the test work? By then it'd be amusing rather than reassuring.


----------



## Twinminator

Chrissie, I know things may seem hopeless right now but don't give up just yet on your little pip. Yes bleeding is a bad sign but it isn't 100% definitely a sign of MC, not always. Here's hoping and praying it's not. Take care xxxx


----------



## Tanikit

pinkycat just saw your post - so sorry you are going through this :hugs: Really hoping it will turn out ok.


----------



## Shrimpy

aww pinky :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you're one of these ladies who just bleeds a little and bubs is perfectly fine!! :hugs:


----------



## Shrimpy

OK Guys, lets try to get to know eachother a little better. I feel really impersonal using screen names when trying to comfort someone so if you feel comfortable please post your real name and hopefully we can become a little closer :)

I'll go first, my name is Siobhan (shivon) but everyone I know just calls me Von :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Nice idea Von. :thumbup:

I am Tasha :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

Melissa, or you can call me Mel for short


----------



## tay

Hello... My name is Tracy and i am Pregnant... LOL


----------



## msarkozi

tay said:


> Hello... My name is Tracy and i am Pregnant... LOL

:rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Hello everyone. I'm Emily and I'm a paranoid pregnant lady !!!!


----------



## msarkozi

is it possible that the first names can be added to the first page? (to help those of us with pregnancy brain to remember:blush:)


----------



## Embo78

That's a good idea meg erm I mean Mel :rofl:
Seriously though. My memory is shot to pieces!!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: mine too


----------



## Nixilix

I'm Rachel and I'm a constant vomitter.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Rachel honey, I feel so bad that you are sick but I just about died laughing when I read your post!! Hugs and hope your tummy settles a bit soon! 

I'm Angela! 

:flower:


----------



## readynwilling

My name is Sara - I much perfer real names to usernames... but i do respect those who want to remain annonymus... If you want post your real name i will add it to you user name on the first page... But i am the WORST with names... :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Rachel you just made me :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wyatt'smama

I've just added my real name to my siggy :) This way, you can always see it!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

My names Carly and I am 7 weeks today! Yipee!!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Wyatt'smama said:


> I've just added my real name to my siggy :) This way, you can always see it!!!

Good Idea - I did the same :flower:


----------



## Twinminator

Hello to all, my name is ...
...
...
...
...
V
V
V


----------



## Twinminator

That would've been soooo confusing for you if my signature change hadn't worked!!! :rofl:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi my name is Shelley (or Shell to most) and i have a addiction to maltesers


----------



## Twinminator

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi my name is Shelley (or Shell to most) and i have a addiction to maltesers

Nowt wrong with that shell!!! :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

thanks for the great idea Jenean


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Twinminator said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Shelley (or Shell to most) and i have a addiction to maltesers
> 
> Nowt wrong with that shell!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

there is when my last pregnancy i gained 6 stone lmao!!!

Taken me 2 years to lose it and now preggers again.... lol roll on the pounds....:thumbup:


----------



## Twinminator

Better maltesers than mars bars tho eh.... or fudge... or fudge cake.... stop me now, I'm dribbling!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Oh my, its just taken me half our to catch up and now ive forgotten everything im replying to!! :dohh: lol

Anyway my name is Simone.. :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Twinminator said:


> Better maltesers than mars bars tho eh.... or fudge... or fudge cake.... stop me now, I'm dribbling!!!!!!! :rofl:

Well they say its the 'lighter' way to enjoy chocolate lol :happydance:

Mind you have cream buns for breakfast and chinese nearly every night last time might have a part to play in the weight gain:blush::haha:


----------



## Reebo

Hi ladies! I'm Rebecca and my EDD is March 22. :baby:


----------



## Twinminator

Tut tut Shell!! LMAO!! Doesn't sound too bad a pregnancy to me tho lol.

Hi Reebo / Rebecca, hope you can keep up with us lot, we're a fast moving bunch! :)


----------



## kelly brown

i am kelly but my user name gives it away lol x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i can barely keep up with this thread but still keep putting my nose in!! Dont always get answered mind as it moves too quick :-( lol


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Ladies! Got my HCG/Beta back and today's level was great - 2929! They confirmed my scheduling for next tuesday's 6w scan! Wahoo!! So everything's looking as good as it can for now. 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinminator

kelly brown said:


> i am kelly but my user name gives it away lol x

:rofl:


----------



## kelly brown

Twinminator said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> i am kelly but my user name gives it away lol x
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

has any one heard from heart tree and how her scan went x


----------



## membas#1

wow this thread does move fast...i log off for an hour and come back and have 4 pages to catch up on...this morning i had a good 20 pages to catch up on! i'll try to keep up but i doubt i will! ha!


----------



## Twinminator

Aching in the 3B's, so got to turn in early I think. 

(Boobs, back and belly!)

Looking forward to reading the dozen or so pages in the morning from our friends across the pond!! :)

Night night, sleep tight mummies and pips xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay angela! :happydance: that babies growing and growing!!! what great numbers

my name is melissa and obviously im a babyholic....


----------



## rottpaw

Well, I thought I was home free, then my dr's office called back. She said my progesterone dropped a bit (from 18 last week to 13 this week) and they want that to be above 15. So she is putting me on a supplement (the kind you use vaginally, not the oral pills). I've had lots of friends say the pills make you feel even worse, but not heard anything about the vaginal kind. Does anyone have any experience with this? She said it's called Prometrium. 

Thanks ladies for any advice! I'm a little worried now, both for beanie and because I was just finally getting to where I was thinking I can handle this while working. GAH! :cry:


----------



## Shrimpy

Ladies, not only have we overtaken the February Lovebugs .... we have also overtaken the January Jellybeans on number of posts :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- im using a natural progesterone cream called oasis serene. i just rub it on twice a day and i actually feel better than i have in any pregnancy at this time. dont know about prometrium but i have heard that babies born with progesterone supplements are bigger, healthier, and calmer


----------



## Embo78

Shrimpy said:


> Ladies, not only have we overtaken the February Lovebugs .... we have also overtaken the January Jellybeans on number of posts :happydance:

Woo hooooooo !!


----------



## natty1985

Hiya everyone my name is Nat but i figure you may have guessed that one lol how is everyone today ?? has anyone started thinking baby names yet? x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Angela I don't have any experience of the pills but pleeeeease try not to worry. x

Siobhan that's funny that we talk so much! I have trouble keeping up, can you imagine how busy it's going to get! We might start overtaking the December mummies too!!!


----------



## razorhips

Hello my name is April and I keep poas!!:shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

the first ones we thought of were BraeLynn Renae and Thomas William. but of course the names we usually like at first we end up finding something better later, so who knows. what about you natty


----------



## Shrimpy

I LOVE Ebony Meghan for a girl but hubby has told me under no circumstances can I use that :cry: Boys names I love Brady but again he's saying no :cry: Stupid man clearly has no taste!!! If naming SUmmer is anything to go by then the little blighter wont have a name until the bitter end even though we started discussing it the day we found out :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol von!!! how funny. i babysit my nephews and one is named brody. maybe he would like that?


----------



## msarkozi

we had Noelle Marie and Robert Patrick picked out for our first baby. I'm not sure if we are going to stick with those names, or if we are going to pick new names. I mentioned to OH that I would rather pick new names, and if anything, we can use Noelle and Robert as middle names.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> angela- im using a natural progesterone cream called oasis serene. i just rub it on twice a day and i actually feel better than i have in any pregnancy at this time. dont know about prometrium but i have heard that babies born with progesterone supplements are bigger, healthier, and calmer

Thanks Melissa! I am freaking out :wacko: just because I'm already dealing with several issues (nausea, a LOT of dizziness, etc.) and I am just hoping this doesn't make it too much worse. I will do ANYTHING to protect this baby, but would like to not lose my job in the meantime. :dohh: Please keep me in your prayers! They want me to start it tonight.


----------



## Shrimpy

:hugs: Angela, really hope you don't feel too poorly, must be horrible :( :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Shrimpy said:


> :hugs: Angela, really hope you don't feel too poorly, must be horrible :( :hugs:

Thank you Von! I'm just hoping it's not going to cause more upset LOL!


----------



## natty1985

All your names are lovely OH liked Izzy Mae for a girl obv short for Issabelle but i know someone who has it isnt it always the case :cry:

I like Neave for a girl but spelt the weird way not the easy way xx

Boys names we dont have a clue we liked Noah but going off that now x


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- if they want you to start it tonight then start it tonight!!!!! why do you think you would lose your job? are they talking bedrest or something? i will for sure be praying for you!! thats just a given!! if you were to lose your job for the health of this baby then God will surely provide. Just trust that He is the one who created this life and He is the one who will provide everything needed for it, that includes finances! Just keep your faith and believe :hugs:


----------



## kezziek

Hi Ladies, 

I last posted about 50 pages ago i think now..lol it's so busy in here. I just looked at the first page and can't believe how many march mummies there are.

I'm Kerry but nicknamed Kezzie anyway so you can call me that :thumbup:

Twinimnator- you asked ages ago if I was from up north (talking about those yummy cheap carverys) but I'm actually from south and we have the same ones i think. 

Have been paranoid and brought a clearblue with conception test to use in the morning as I'm not having the same sickness that i did with my boy and my boobs arent sore either. 
Last week i was feeling really ill and sick but it seemed it was probrably a tummy bug as there is one around.

I have to make some decisions about returning to work soon aswell as i'm still on maternity leave from my baby boy- they are sure gonna love me!
I had planned to go back part time but now i'm pregnant it makes sense to go back full time as it would only be for a few months and then get good maternity pay again. Although i know this is very cheeky and I'm feeling guilty about it. 

My baby is poorly today he has a high temp and abit of a runny bum. Made me cry holding him earlier as i've never seen him like this and I just want to make him better. He's had calpol and neurofen and is sleeping now but he is restless I can hear him turning and fidgeting on the monitor poor love.

Hope you are all feeling ok. Am so sad to read about the losses and AfricaQueen has me feeling blue all day cos its so unfair :cry:

My heart also gos out to all the ladies puking their guts out :hugs: its horrible. I'm hoping i can avoid it this time as I do not want to be in hospital attached to a drip again.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aunty E

hey Shell'sAngels - don't worry, it will slow down soon - everyone is just superexcited right now. 

I'm really Eirian. It's welsh and you pronounce it like Adrian, but without the 'd'. and that is why I'm Aunty E on forums.


----------



## natty1985

aghhhh i want to wait for Heart Tree to come on to see how she went on but i want to go to bed aswell xx


----------



## Shrimpy

me too Nat but I'm afraid I may have to give in. I have the kids on my own tomorrow with no car :wacko: so I need to try to sleep so I'm not Psycho mummy. My poor little bratfinks, I feel so bad for them. If anyone has any suggestions on how to keep them amused I would love to hear them :) they're almost 4 and very nearly 2.

Nuh Night all!!

Hoping to hear some good news from heart tree in the morning :happydance:


----------



## natty1985

Night Von xxx

I usually keep fin entertained by pritstick and glitter and cards and things anything messy does the trick xx


----------



## msarkozi

we are still impatiently waiting for Hearty to post in our other thread as well about her scan...hope all is well with her!


----------



## Reebo

Goodness this does move fast! 

My hubby has all sorts of boy names picked out, but the only one that I would consider (and like, but it's really popular now) is Ethan. All his other suggestions are names of famous basketball players. :wacko:

We have no idea on girl's names.


----------



## natty1985

Ethan is lovely that was a choice when i had Finley x Finley Ethan and Evan x


----------



## Embo78

Shrimpy said:


> me too Nat but I'm afraid I may have to give in. I have the kids on my own tomorrow with no car :wacko: so I need to try to sleep so I'm not Psycho mummy. My poor little bratfinks, I feel so bad for them. If anyone has any suggestions on how to keep them amused I would love to hear them :) they're almost 4 and very nearly 2.
> 
> Nuh Night all!!
> 
> Hoping to hear some good news from heart tree in the morning :happydance:

I used to make home made playdough out of flour salt water if I remember right. Google it. It's good fun that even the two yr old will enjoy. Although I think I enjoyed it more than the children :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

First blood results are in - 38,780!!!! an increase from 8044 a week before!! So much for the doctor telling me I was going to mc!!! Huge sigh of relief!!


----------



## Zoesmommy

My name is Meagan and this thread makes me nauseous. Wait, maybe it's the pregnancy making me nauseous :) I NEVER got this sick with my DD. And round the clock nausea didn't start until 8 weeks. I've had it for a week now :(


----------



## readynwilling

Meagan - :rofl::rofl::rofl: (not laughing at the fact you are sick... but you are funny)


----------



## squat18_02

It really is a part time job to keep up with this thread! I'm Brenna and I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow! Yay!:) Does anyone else feel like their boobs are getting bigger already?? We have picked Brooke for a girl and Hunter for a boy. Although I like Aubrey and Noah also, although I don't think they go with the last name Ward very well!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hey i really have always loved the name Summer for a girl but im not sure i can use it if this one is a march baby?....

However convinced it will be another boy im sure my hubby only spits out boys lol xx


----------



## Embo78

We like Isobelle for a girl and max for a boy.


----------



## membas#1

Is it odd that most of my symptoms from the past few days are kind of gone? or lessening? my nips aren't as sore, my fatigue is better today, my BBs don't really hurt...what gives?


----------



## leesa73

Embo - any update? Hope you (and beanie!) are on your couch somewhere taking it easy and watching trashy reality television...


----------



## heart tree

Hello everyone. I'm not going to get to keep this one. It isn't developing properly and my uterus has blood in it. I'm going in on Friday to terminate. No March Mummy for me. Good luck to you all. xoxo


----------



## membas#1

so very sorry heart :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - my heart breaks for you. I can't believe this is happening:cry:


----------



## HappyDaze

:hugs: Pinkycat & Heart Tree - sorry to hear your news, thinking of you x


----------



## Reebo

So sorry Pinkycat and Heart :cry::cry:


----------



## rottpaw

heart tree said:


> Hello everyone. I'm not going to get to keep this one. It isn't developing properly and my uterus has blood in it. I'm going in on Friday to terminate. No March Mummy for me. Good luck to you all. xoxo


Oh Hearty, no!! :cry: :cry: :cry:

I am so very, very sorry sweetie. Hugs, prayers and all our hope for better results VERY soon for you!! :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Whew, this thread does look tough to keep up with but Im going to try! Can I come in? My name is Megan (pernounced Mee-gan) and this will be our first. i'm 4 weeks today and absolutely thrilled! so nice to be a part of all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## HappyDaze

membas#1 said:


> Is it odd that most of my symptoms from the past few days are kind of gone? or lessening? my nips aren't as sore, my fatigue is better today, my BBs don't really hurt...what gives?

membas - I have been the same. Up until I got my BFP last Thurs I had REALLY sore/swollen BBs... they are now only mildly tender. I also had AF-like cramps for about 6 days last weds - monday, they have pretty much stopped now. I am totally paranoid too - I did a CB digi this morning though and it came up Pregnant 2-3 so I am feeling a bit happier about that. They do say symptoms come and go, so I think we just have to relax for now!! 

I have my first appt with OB on Tuesday,and I'll have a scan then so until then just need to try and chill out about everything!


----------



## runnergrl

ohhh no! looks like I came in at a very sad time! im so sorry heart:cry: So sad for you, bless your heart!


----------



## membas#1

HappyDaze said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> Is it odd that most of my symptoms from the past few days are kind of gone? or lessening? my nips aren't as sore, my fatigue is better today, my BBs don't really hurt...what gives?
> 
> membas - I have been the same. Up until I got my BFP last Thurs I had REALLY sore/swollen BBs... they are now only mildly tender. I also had AF-like cramps for about 6 days last weds - monday, they have pretty much stopped now. I am totally paranoid too - I did a CB digi this morning though and it came up Pregnant 2-3 so I am feeling a bit happier about that. They do say symptoms come and go, so I think we just have to relax for now!!
> 
> I have my first appt with OB on Tuesday,and I'll have a scan then so until then just need to try and chill out about everything!Click to expand...

would you mind PMing me with your scan results so I can rest easier! I don't have a doc appt for two weeks and no scan until week 10! If you don't mind and remember, i'd love to know how your scan goes. this board moves so fast i'd probably miss the post if you posted after your scan. GL to you and thanks for the reply...it's good to know. I think i'll feel better after I actually miss my AF--due Thurs (or not!) :)


----------



## rottpaw

:hugs:


blessedmomma said:


> angela- if they want you to start it tonight then start it tonight!!!!! why do you think you would lose your job? are they talking bedrest or something? i will for sure be praying for you!! thats just a given!! if you were to lose your job for the health of this baby then God will surely provide. Just trust that He is the one who created this life and He is the one who will provide everything needed for it, that includes finances! Just keep your faith and believe :hugs:

Thanks Melissa, :hugs: I'm trying, I promise! I know I need to just trust God, and he knows my situation and will take care of us. I am definitely starting it tonight, no worries there. I just don't know how it will affect me; everyone I've spoken to that's used it has had rough side effects, but that was oral (and I'm hoping the vaginal one has fewer sides). 

The issue with my job is just that there's a lot going on at our office right now - layoffs left and right, etc. and my boss is not the most understanding of needing time off here or there for a bad day or night with sickness. It's just got me worried because I don't want to let my team members down - but I'm not going to do anything that will jeopardize this pregnancy! Baby comes first! 

Thank you for your prayers, my friend! Every one is appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

runnergrl said:


> Whew, this thread does look tough to keep up with but Im going to try! Can I come in? My name is Megan (pernounced Mee-gan) and this will be our first. i'm 4 weeks today and absolutely thrilled! so nice to be a part of all of you lovely ladies!

Hi Megan, we are both 4 weeks today! Welcome! I hope for you a great 9 months! Look forward to having folks at the same progress as myself to chat with!


----------



## Marnik

squat18_02 said:


> It really is a part time job to keep up with this thread! I'm Brenna and I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow! Yay!:) Does anyone else feel like their boobs are getting bigger already?? We have picked Brooke for a girl and Hunter for a boy. Although I like Aubrey and Noah also, although I don't think they go with the last name Ward very well!

My boobs don't feel bigger they are bigger I almost need a new bra already!!! Which my OH is happy about lol especially sense I'm not gaining weight yet I get bloated a little but I'm actually losing weight sense I can't keep anything down which makes me nervouse...

We've picked breen Lea like Bree-n and lee-ay for a girl and geovanni tase for a boy. But I like breenlee for a girl to idk what do u think ? I've always liked the name aubry I wanted that one but OH doesn't like it


----------



## msarkozi

I think Aubry is a very pretty name. I haven't heard many with that name either


----------



## Reebo

I also like Aubrey.

Is anyone else afraid to get too excited? I was tempted to run to the bookstore tonight and buy baby planning books, but don't want to jinx anything. This is our first and the dr said I don't need to come in until mid-August for an exam and scan, since we're (relatively) young and healthy, but it's a little scary! I wish I could see into the future that everything will be okay.


----------



## Reebo

P.S. Welcome Megan! I'm also 4 wks today!


----------



## blessedmomma

heart tree- i cant believe thats happening to you. :sad2: im so completely sad for you and oh. i will be praying for you to find some comfort and rest. hugs and love sweetheart. my heart will be aching for you...


----------



## membas#1

Reebo said:


> I also like Aubrey.
> 
> Is anyone else afraid to get too excited? I was tempted to run to the bookstore tonight and buy baby planning books, but don't want to jinx anything. This is our first and the dr said I don't need to come in until mid-August for an exam and scan, since we're (relatively) young and healthy, but it's a little scary! I wish I could see into the future that everything will be okay.

Absolutely YES! I go throughout the day excited, then nervous, then scared...I change with every tick of the clock! HA. A little hormonal too--had a little breakdown with SO tonight--scared that it won't stay and scared things won't be healthy...I too don't get a scan till August 26! Seems like forever!


----------



## msarkozi

It's definitely hard to be excited when this is something we have no control over. I had a miscarriage in May, and I fell pregnant again right away. I have been terrified. I am starting to get more excited though, especially since I made it past the point I miscarried last time. 

I purchased two books (What to expect when expecting, as well as I'm pregnant a week by week guide) when we were TTC. I started reading them right away as there is some info in there prior to pregnancy, and it's good to read. It definitely doesn't hurt to have a book and to read it:)


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> heart tree- i cant believe thats happening to you. :sad2: im so completely sad for you and oh. i will be praying for you to find some comfort and rest. hugs and love sweetheart. my heart will be aching for you...

I am so sad for Hearty too. :cry: I spoke with her on our 35+ thread and she asked that I let anyone who asks know that she's unsubbed from this thread and please PM her if you'd like to get a message to her. She is facing a rough rest of the week and in the days to come. :cry:

Hugs and prayers all!


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> angela- if they want you to start it tonight then start it tonight!!!!! why do you think you would lose your job? are they talking bedrest or something? i will for sure be praying for you!! thats just a given!! if you were to lose your job for the health of this baby then God will surely provide. Just trust that He is the one who created this life and He is the one who will provide everything needed for it, that includes finances! Just keep your faith and believe :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Melissa, :hugs: I'm trying, I promise! I know I need to just trust God, and he knows my situation and will take care of us. I am definitely starting it tonight, no worries there. I just don't know how it will affect me; everyone I've spoken to that's used it has had rough side effects, but that was oral (and I'm hoping the vaginal one has fewer sides).
> 
> The issue with my job is just that there's a lot going on at our office right now - layoffs left and right, etc. and my boss is not the most understanding of needing time off here or there for a bad day or night with sickness. It's just got me worried because I don't want to let my team members down - but I'm not going to do anything that will jeopardize this pregnancy! Baby comes first!
> 
> Thank you for your prayers, my friend! Every one is appreciated! :hugs:Click to expand...

have you thought about asking your dr to put you on natural cream? might have less side effects???? i know im having none. then again you may have no side effects from the pills too.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> angela- if they want you to start it tonight then start it tonight!!!!! why do you think you would lose your job? are they talking bedrest or something? i will for sure be praying for you!! thats just a given!! if you were to lose your job for the health of this baby then God will surely provide. Just trust that He is the one who created this life and He is the one who will provide everything needed for it, that includes finances! Just keep your faith and believe :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Melissa, :hugs: I'm trying, I promise! I know I need to just trust God, and he knows my situation and will take care of us. I am definitely starting it tonight, no worries there. I just don't know how it will affect me; everyone I've spoken to that's used it has had rough side effects, but that was oral (and I'm hoping the vaginal one has fewer sides).
> 
> The issue with my job is just that there's a lot going on at our office right now - layoffs left and right, etc. and my boss is not the most understanding of needing time off here or there for a bad day or night with sickness. It's just got me worried because I don't want to let my team members down - but I'm not going to do anything that will jeopardize this pregnancy! Baby comes first!
> 
> Thank you for your prayers, my friend! Every one is appreciated! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have you thought about asking your dr to put you on natural cream? might have less side effects???? i know im having none. then again you may have no side effects from the pills too.Click to expand...

I definitely will try that if I have issues with the pills. I'm hoping it won't be too bad but I'm glad to know there may be a fallback position! LOL

How are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

im ok suga! i had a bit of morning sickness kicking in. having morning sickness flashbacks, i think i have post traumatic stress disorder from the past four pregnancies, lol! and im tired but i think thats expected with 4 kids and being pregnant, and also babysit my two nephews for my sis. above all i have jesus though, so not too shabby really. how are you?


----------



## braijackava

Just jumping in from ttc. Got my BFP July 9th, edd March 22, 2011. I have three kids, and had a miscarriage October of last year. It will be fun to chat with others going through the same thing! Only symptom so far is really painful (.Y.) and sore back.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> im ok suga! i had a bit of morning sickness kicking in. having morning sickness flashbacks, i think i have post traumatic stress disorder from the past four pregnancies, lol! and im tired but i think thats expected with 4 kids and being pregnant, and also babysit my two nephews for my sis. above all i have jesus though, so not too shabby really. how are you?

You have a great attitude and enough positive energy for both of us! Hugs my friend. I'm heading to bed to try my progesterone supplements, LOL. Will report back! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

night hun. heading off myself.. :sleep:

congrats new marchies! :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to the new Mums!

I've woken up vomiting this morning and I have a feeling its not morning sickness - think I've picked up what DD has had. I have my appointment at 12:00 today and a scan, but no babysitter for DD as the person I wanted to send her to has her own kids who do not need to pick up what DD has - so somehow, I will take me and DD to a gynae and hope neither of us throws up on the way there or while there. SIgh.


----------



## Nixilix

Oh dear bronwyn, not a good start. I hope you and your family get better. Yay for scan though!! Let me know how you get on hun xx

So upset for heart tree. This world is very cruel. 

Welome new marchies, excuse me while I go and chuck up xx


----------



## Embo78

Welcome braijavava (sp!)
We're in similar position. I have three children too and I got my BFP on July 9th too! Maybe we could be bump buddies once I'm feeling more confident about my pregnancy?? X


----------



## Embo78

Update for march mummies. Still having slight brown spotting but I'm trying to be positive. Took another test and still quite dark. My digi said 1-2 but that won't change for a good few days so I'm not that worried.
I have lost half a stone (7lbs) since I got my BFP tho. I mentioned this to my gp but she didn't seem too bothered. I'm not a skinny minny tho so I can afford it!! I just haven't been able to eat much. I'm off food ESP the things I used to like!! IE coffee, pepsi, porridge, chocolate basically anything! I just feel sick when I think of food. Last night I force fed myself roast chicken breast, new potatoes and salad. Barely ate half of it.
I'm taking it as a good sign that my bubba's sticking around (hopefully)
How's everyone else doing. Xx


----------



## Embo78

Hope you're not getting DD bug tanikit. 
Try to sip water throughout the day so you don't get dehydrated. Hope ur feelin better soon xx


----------



## Twinminator

Oh no, another bean taken before its time! :cry: Poor Heart tree...

Tanikit and Nixilix... I've been feeling sorry for myself because I ache everywhere but at least I'm not throwing up - you poor things.

Emily (fab name by the way, one of my twinny's names!!) I too have been panicking about going off my food, did they really tell you not to worry too much about it?? I can't even get excited about naughty food at the moment! 

On a funnier note, my (.Y.) have suddenly taken on a life of their own, particularly my nips (sorry if TMI!) ...it looks like I've got a pair of plastic comedy boobs from the jokeshop under my PJs!!! :haha:


----------



## Twinminator

And I'm not thinking baby names yet, simply because last time we struggled to agree on many and there's too many variables at the mo e.g. could be one girl or one boy, or two girls or two boys or one of each!! Think I'll wait til I know what's in there :wink:


----------



## Embo78

Hi Sarah. 
Yes my gp just didn't seem bothered at all. I am a uk16 tho so I can afford to lose a bit of my chub!!
Wow, it's so exciting, do you think it might be twins again?


----------



## honey08

:hi: marchmams, im still waiting for urine results i refused swobs, its to see for infection etc as ive been spotting since sunday, had a bit of pain last night and the spotting looked more red-er this morning ....i think, im not spotting thro the night tho:?

im hoping to get some sorta info, hate been stuck in limbo, not knowing etc:? ive no preg signs at all but then never did with morgan and its still very early days 

will hoefully have sumat to update u with 2day but i dnt think its guna be good news :cry:

sry for those that have had mc :hugs:

and welcome to new mams x


----------



## Twinminator

Embo78 said:


> Hi Sarah.
> Yes my gp just didn't seem bothered at all. I am a uk16 tho so I can afford to lose a bit of my chub!!
> Wow, it's so exciting, do you think it might be twins again?

I really don't know but I'm on Postman Watch waiting for an early scan date to arrive! My chances are highER not high... I _possibly_ ovulate two eggs a month (I certainly did in the month I conceived my twinnies anyway).

So it's a watch this space situation! :wacko: xx

I am thinking of you Honey08, you are due same day as me.... and we can't lose another beanie, it would be tooo much for this thread to bear :(


----------



## cherylanne

Morning All,

*honey* - i hope everything comes back ok darling xx

*heart* - so sorry for your loss

I hope everyone is ok. Not been on for couple of days. Had bleeding yesterday and not felt too great. It has stopped now, but i'm booked in for a scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed everything is ok xx


----------



## Tanikit

Honey hope you get some good news soon :hugs:

Heart tree so sorry to hear that :hugs:

Twinminator how would you feel with a double set of twins? I am a twin so always ask them to make sure when they scan that there is only one - I was really scared of twins last time, this time I think I'd be excited, but either way would make me happy.


----------



## Twinminator

TBH I don't think I'd worry so much as I did when I found out I was having twins first time. Simply because I know what I'd be letting myself in for, I know I'm capable of getting through it, and therefore I would be soooo much better prepared mentally this time!!

No matter how you imagine it's going to be, nobody can prepare you for being a first time mum of one newborn let alone two at once.

I know from experience that the first six months would be horrendous for my sanity!!, but more importantly I also know from experience that it gets easier. So if it's twins, it's twins, that's fine with me, although I'd love to know what it's like to just have one-to-one time with my newborn and to maybe enjoy some of the first few months without being a neurotic, COMPLETELY sleep deprived zombie!!! :wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

Embo78 said:


> Hi Sarah.
> Yes my gp just didn't seem bothered at all. I am a uk16 tho so I can afford to lose a bit of my chub!!
> Wow, it's so exciting, do you think it might be twins again?

with my firt pregnancy last year i lost a stone in weight in the first three months then gradually put it back on but after the birth i was 1 stone lighter that when i got pregnant, hoping same thing happens lol by third kid i might actually be slim.

weight loss i nothing to worry about as long as your belly is growing


----------



## natty1985

i lost 2 stone by the time i got to 16 weeks my MW said i was lucky!!

I really hope everyone goes on ok today with scans etc we cant lose anymore beanies like Sarah said x


----------



## 2nd time

I am so tired today, worrying about work due back from mat leave 6 weeks before baba #2 due . i am sure they wont pay me next time stressss


----------



## Embo78

So been to see gp. I explained my fears and said"is there anything you can do?" and she started shaking her head. I totally broke down crying and she said if it's going to miscarry there's absolutely nothing we can do. So I said it's the not knowing that's killing me so after a long pause she agreed to send me to get my bloods done. I go at either ten to 11 or ten past. Can't remember ha ha!! Gonna have to ring back!
I'm just relieved now. It'll be Friday late aft when I get my results back but I'll be able to see if my hcg is at a normal level for 5wks. X


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> I am so tired today, worrying about work due back from mat leave 6 weeks before baba #2 due . i am sure they wont pay me next time stressss

dont stress bump buddy :happydance: they should pay you they have to by law how you feeling god i fill rough but i aint complaining  x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Hiya everyone my name is Nat but i figure you may have guessed that one lol how is everyone today ?? has anyone started thinking baby names yet? x

we having shauna louise for girl as hubby name is shaun and mikey for a boy as dad who sadly passed away was called micheal x


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks for the kind words girls.
Heart tree -im so sorry :hugs:

I went to hospital last night cos my bleeding had turned red and was quite heavy. The doc did an internal and said my cervix was closed but im miscarrying :cry:I seem to have stopped bleeding now though :shrug: so the scan next thursday will be to check everything has gone :cry:
Hope you are all ok
chrissie xx


----------



## Embo78

Oh no pinky I'm truly sorry :hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

so sorry pinkycat lets hope its a false alarm like me x


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> I am so tired today, worrying about work due back from mat leave 6 weeks before baba #2 due . i am sure they wont pay me next time stressss
> 
> dont stress bump buddy :happydance: they should pay you they have to by law how you feeling god i fill rough but i aint complaining  xClick to expand...

feeling sick but everytime i feel rough i jut remember how many thousands of women would love to fel as sick as me. out of my two best friends one has pcso and the other earl menopause i really dont know how to tell them about this bump.


----------



## MrsH1980

Sorry Heart tree and Pinky, hope your both OK :hugs:

ASFM feeling sick as a dog :sick:


----------



## Beckster30

I'm so sorry Heart and Pinkycat, my heart really goes out to you, it's just not fair!

Honey and Embo, fingers crossed everything will be ok.

I've had a stitch in my side all morning, very bizarre anyone else experienced this? 

Anyone else feel hungry but nothing appeals? It's so frustrating especially when deciding what to make for tea! Although I'm now craving roast dinner, thanks Natty :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Heart and Pinky I'm so sorry, thinking of you both. Big Hugs. x


----------



## Shrimpy

Oh no, I hate it when I wake up to lost beanies :cry: Thinking and praying for you all!! :hugs:

Congrats all new mummies welcome to the busiest thread on here :flower:

Well I worked out that I only have 10 more sleeps until my scan :happydance: terrified but excited all at once. Praying sooooo hard that they see a little heart ticking away in there!

Nat - I think I remember reading you had an abdominal scan and they saw a HB is that right? Or did they switch to a transvaginal one? I know private scans don't do transvaginal so I'm hoping that I'll be far enough along for them to see something abdominally. I'll be 7+5 give or take a few days.

Hope all the poorly people are feeling better today. :friends:


----------



## yumsymumsy

Beckster30 said:


> I'm so sorry Heart and Pinkycat, my heart really goes out to you, it's just not fair!
> 
> Honey and Embo, fingers crossed everything will be ok.
> 
> I've had a stitch in my side all morning, very bizarre anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Anyone else feel hungry but nothing appeals? It's so frustrating especially when deciding what to make for tea! Although I'm now craving roast dinner, thanks Natty :)

Sorry to hear your news Heart and Pinkycat, sending you both best wishes.

Beckster, you're not alone, I have something like a stitch on my right side and generally have like a dull tummy ache, hope all's ok...

Sarah xx


----------



## kelly brown

i had both but she saw the baby and heart beat better through internal belly one she only saw sac etc internal she saw all of it and i was only 5wks 5days she said i was lucky to see that at this early stage x


----------



## Jo.Fo

Thinking of you both Heart and Pinky x:(


----------



## kelly brown

thinking of you heart x


----------



## honey08

heart n pinkycat so sry :cry:

as for me, went to docs, waste of time,been refered to EPU in the morning,not really sure why, or if anthing they will see :? bleedings a little worst now aswell :cry:

urine at docs came bk positive, the nurse told me at the time they wud check levels in it :? liar !! so angry and just wana know, i know i wont find out prob anything 2mro either :cry:


----------



## Shrimpy

aww honey that's rubbish! Is there no way of being seen at the EPU today? Even if there wont be a huge amount to see on the scan they may take bloods to monitor your levels? :friends: I really hope everything is fine!!


----------



## natty1985

Von i had same as Kelly i had a abdominal and there was nothing there just the sac i bloody shit myself sorry for the french and then when she did an internal she found it although she did say she didnt think she would see anything!! I find them really weird as she said to me i was 5 weeks to the day yet everyone says you cant see a baby or HB at this stage so im keeping my ticker where it is as i think im correct lol!! xx i know i ovulated on 13th so if she was going by this i would only be 4 weeks 3 days!! My friend went who was 8 weeks and they put her back to 5 and half aswell !!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hey girls a question does anyone keep getting like a popping feeling on to the side? im hoping its just a cyst but it hurts every now and then?


----------



## Shrimpy

Nat - so if you ovulated on the 13th then you would be 6 weeks exactly today? So she's put you back by a week? God this is so confusing :wacko: I don't know whether to put my scan further ahead or to just keep it. I know it's not costing alot but I dont want to freak myself out by not being able to see anything. I know that at 8 weeks you should be able to see baby, HB etc abdominally. I'll be 7+5 perhaps a couple of days further behind so I don't know if that's near enough to 8 weeks or not :wacko:

EDIT: No you'd be 6+3 I am a crazy loon


----------



## natty1985

YOUVE PROPER CONFUSED ME LOL~!!!!!

If you go by my LMP which is 29th May i am 6 + 4 today x 

If you go by when i ovulated which was 13th June i am 4 weeks + 3 today x

If you go by the sonographer i am 5 + 1 today !!!

ANY IDEAS??? lol 

It confused me because i asked people and goodled what i should see at 5 +3 which is when i went last time and they said just a sac nothing else which is what i saw so fair enough!!

Everyone says you cant pick a HB up until the end of five weeks begining of 6 they even said to Kelly it was early at 5+5 so how if im only 5 according to her can they see it ??

You see im just as confused so i thought stick to my LMP i dont know xx

What i do know is my dog is a little shit !! Weve just had Green Thumb out to do the lawns so he wasnt allowed out for half an hour (6 months old shih ztu ) so in his wisdom he decided to jump through the living room window and trot along the estate until someone bought him back , they have a puppy labradour so i spent 20 mins in the garden trying to get him as the other dog Harry was trying to bite him !!! hes had a smack bottom and put in his bed!


----------



## Shrimpy

Good grief!!!! Little dogs are very naughty!! We used to have a mini sausage dog and as much as we loved her, she was a naughty little thing :) Poor thing got knocked down when she was only 2 :cry: you'll have to post a pic of your doggy so I can be jealous :)

I'm not a stalker I promise but I put in a due date calculator that your lmp was 30th May as that would give you an ov date of the 13th June and it said your due date would be 6th March and you would be 6wks 3 days :wacko: (not sure if you remembered to add the 2 weeks on to the ov date? or perhaps I am just barking mad?!)

Anyhoo, yes a hb appears end of week 5 beginning of week 6 so I would say you are round about where you think you are. I read somewhere that to date after 6 weeks that they measure the fetal pole as it grows at 1mm per day starting at 6 weeks so if it measured 3mm you would be 6weeks and 3 days, if it were 5mm you would be 6weeks 5 days etc.


----------



## kelly brown

i saw heart beat at 5wks 5day every body body is diferent x


----------



## Tanikit

Just back from my scan - baby is measuring 7.5mm in size and heartbeat was 146 beats/min so everything was looking good (and there is only one :)) 

My DD threw up in the waiting room though and I nearly cried before I got to see the doctor - ah well this too will pass... The gynae gave me some meds for the vomiting and said I can get a prescription for other meds for the nausea once the gastro is passed and at least he said I was doing the right thing with the vitamins as I only took the folic acid today because I am feeling so sick.

Anyway, so excited to see baby and know everything looks good in there. It was an abdominal scan too and very clear.


----------



## Shrimpy

aww that's great bronwynn, another healthy beanie :friends:


----------



## kelly brown

Tanikit said:


> Just back from my scan - baby is measuring 7.5mm in size and heartbeat was 146 beats/min so everything was looking good (and there is only one :))
> 
> My DD threw up in the waiting room though and I nearly cried before I got to see the doctor - ah well this too will pass... The gynae gave me some meds for the vomiting and said I can get a prescription for other meds for the nausea once the gastro is passed and at least he said I was doing the right thing with the vitamins as I only took the folic acid today because I am feeling so sick.
> 
> Anyway, so excited to see baby and know everything looks good in there. It was an abdominal scan too and very clear.

congrats mate good to hear some good news x


----------



## Nixilix

Tanikit said:


> Just back from my scan - baby is measuring 7.5mm in size and heartbeat was 146 beats/min so everything was looking good (and there is only one :))
> 
> My DD threw up in the waiting room though and I nearly cried before I got to see the doctor - ah well this too will pass... The gynae gave me some meds for the vomiting and said I can get a prescription for other meds for the nausea once the gastro is passed and at least he said I was doing the right thing with the vitamins as I only took the folic acid today because I am feeling so sick.
> 
> Anyway, so excited to see baby and know everything looks good in there. It was an abdominal scan too and very clear.

The above post makes me very happy ;)

Not the bit bout dd and you being sick though xx

Fab news gun. So happy.


----------



## k30nya

Can you add me please? I'm due 05.03.2010:baby:


----------



## k30nya

natty1985 said:


> YOUVE PROPER CONFUSED ME LOL~!!!!!
> 
> If you go by my LMP which is 29th May i am 6 + 4 today x
> 
> If you go by when i ovulated which was 13th June i am 4 weeks + 3 today x
> 
> If you go by the sonographer i am 5 + 1 today !!!
> 
> ANY IDEAS??? lol
> 
> It confused me because i asked people and goodled what i should see at 5 +3 which is when i went last time and they said just a sac nothing else which is what i saw so fair enough!!
> 
> Everyone says you cant pick a HB up until the end of five weeks begining of 6 they even said to Kelly it was early at 5+5 so how if im only 5 according to her can they see it ??
> 
> You see im just as confused so i thought stick to my LMP i dont know xx
> 
> What i do know is my dog is a little shit !! Weve just had Green Thumb out to do the lawns so he wasnt allowed out for half an hour (6 months old shih ztu ) so in his wisdom he decided to jump through the living room window and trot along the estate until someone bought him back , they have a puppy labradour so i spent 20 mins in the garden trying to get him as the other dog Harry was trying to bite him !!! hes had a smack bottom and put in his bed!


My LMP was 29th May too:flower: I have a 'standard' 28 day cycle so going on that i think i'm due 5th March and i'm currently 6+3.

Hope that helps? x


----------



## 2nd time

just spoken to my union they told me i have to return to work or pay back themat pay i have already had so looks like i will have to find child care for my 22 week old an go to work sleep deprived and with morning sickness, unless work decide to suspend me lol how can you be suspended for being pregnant.

might just go back and then get signed off sick at least i will get paid, any suggestions


----------



## Twinminator

Oh Tanikit, it is so lovely to have some solid positive news on here today :hugs:

You must be on :cloud9:

I've just come on to say I've got an early assessment scan a week on Monday (26th), a week-early birthday present :)

Just wondered if any of you lot have had less than + reactions from family etc. It just feels like nobody's truly genuinely happy for me (bar one or two friends who stick by me no matter what) - :nope: - I'm not too young or too old (I'm 34!), I'm "in wedlock", all my children will be by the same father.... I don't understand what everyone's problem is :cry: Even my DH is lukewarm about the whole thing.

I adore being a mum to my twins and it hurts and angers me that people have such little faith in me that they don't think a third child will be anything other than a wonderful thing. :sad1:

I read about the poor poor souls who have lost their sooo-wanted beanies and I wonder, if that were to be me, who would I turn to? Or more to the point, who would I actually WANT to turn to? :cry:

Sorry to ramble but I'm feeling pretty lonely at the moment x


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> Oh Tanikit, it is so lovely to have some solid positive news on here today :hugs:
> 
> You must be on :cloud9:
> 
> I've just come on to say I've got an early assessment scan a week on Monday (26th), a week-early birthday present :)
> 
> Just wondered if any of you lot have had less than + reactions from family etc. It just feels like nobody's truly genuinely happy for me (bar one or two friends who stick by me no matter what) - :nope: - I'm not too young or too old (I'm 34!), I'm "in wedlock", all my children will be by the same father.... I don't understand what everyone's problem is :cry: Even my DH is lukewarm about the whole thing.
> 
> I adore being a mum to my twins and it hurts and angers me that people have such little faith in me that they don't think a third child will be anything other than a wonderful thing. :sad1:
> 
> I read about the poor poor souls who have lost their sooo-wanted beanies and I wonder, if that were to be me, who would I turn to? Or more to the point, who would I actually WANT to turn to? :cry:
> 
> Sorry to ramble but I'm feeling pretty lonely at the moment x


my mum just said oh, my mum in law went so quiet we thought she had hung up the phone my gran says i am cheeting my little one out of love, the only person who was posiive was my dad who nearly did a somersalt.

i guess its because they are worried that its too much for me too close together.

i was in tears the other day they made me feel like a 12 year old pregnant and not knowing who the dad is, i am married 30 years old so i dont understand y no one is happy or me

your not alone chin up hun


----------



## Twinminator

It means a lot, thanks. Just so angry cos they'll all want a piece of the baby when its born won't they? The human being they thought shouldn't even be here. Grr


----------



## SmileyShazza

:hugs: to those who need them and :happydance: to those who have had scans with good outcomes.

This thread moves too fast for me I can't keep up with it!


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All!!

Runnergrl - whats you EDD so i can add u to the first post?!?!?!

Congrats to the new mummies!

Yay Brownyn - its great to hear you had such a good scan. Very pleased for you.


----------



## 2nd time

twinminator

the will want a piceyour right ad you will let them coz we are just bigger than all the crap, best of luck whats your edd, i feel soo different ths time was wondering if it could be 2 lol some one told me the closer togeter the greater chance of twins


----------



## Twinminator

17th March; ...will hopefully find out at scan next Monday if it's one or two!! :)


----------



## Reebo

:hugs: to those who aren't finding support in your relatives. I wish they'd share the excitement with you.


----------



## rottpaw

natty1985 said:


> YOUVE PROPER CONFUSED ME LOL~!!!!!
> 
> If you go by my LMP which is 29th May i am 6 + 4 today x
> 
> If you go by when i ovulated which was 13th June i am 4 weeks + 3 today x
> 
> If you go by the sonographer i am 5 + 1 today !!!
> 
> ANY IDEAS??? lol
> 
> It confused me because i asked people and goodled what i should see at 5 +3 which is when i went last time and they said just a sac nothing else which is what i saw so fair enough!!
> 
> Everyone says you cant pick a HB up until the end of five weeks begining of 6 they even said to Kelly it was early at 5+5 so how if im only 5 according to her can they see it ??
> 
> You see im just as confused so i thought stick to my LMP i dont know xx
> 
> What i do know is my dog is a little shit !! Weve just had Green Thumb out to do the lawns so he wasnt allowed out for half an hour (6 months old shih ztu ) so in his wisdom he decided to jump through the living room window and trot along the estate until someone bought him back , they have a puppy labradour so i spent 20 mins in the garden trying to get him as the other dog Harry was trying to bite him !!! hes had a smack bottom and put in his bed!

Morning ladies! 

The counting is very confusing to me too, but here's how I understand it (for whatever this is worth LOL!) 

You count from the first day of LMP. Knowing the exact date of ovulation helps explain those who deliver earlier or later by a few days, but they'll still count you from first day of LMP. As you go along, you are said to be Xweeks and Ydays along (like for me, today is 5+3) - this is how many days/weeks you've _completed_. Then at any given time you are in (progressing through) week _____ - like for me, I'm 5+3 which means I'm in week 6. But I won't be "six weeks pregnant" till the end of this week. Make sense? 

On the scans, the way I understand it is the HB can be picked up transvaginally any time after that 6 (completed) weeks marker. Like in my case, my "six week scan" is scheduled next Tuesday, when I'll be 6+2 and actually in week seven. Hope this helps someone! If I'm wrong please let me know but this is the only sense I have been able to make out of the whole thing LOL! :dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

Tanikit said:


> Just back from my scan - baby is measuring 7.5mm in size and heartbeat was 146 beats/min so everything was looking good (and there is only one :))
> 
> My DD threw up in the waiting room though and I nearly cried before I got to see the doctor - ah well this too will pass... The gynae gave me some meds for the vomiting and said I can get a prescription for other meds for the nausea once the gastro is passed and at least he said I was doing the right thing with the vitamins as I only took the folic acid today because I am feeling so sick.
> 
> Anyway, so excited to see baby and know everything looks good in there. It was an abdominal scan too and very clear.


YAYY! So glad everything looks great! Sorry you are sick but hopefully will pass soon. Hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## gemm

Hi!! I am a newbie!! hehe! 

Took a pregnancy test yesterday, got my :bfp: 

Super pleased, have been trying for 23 cycles and finally got my pink lines!! I have done 3 tests just to make sure! haha!

This is my third baby, I have two beautiful boys already (5 and 3)

looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing this magical experience with you!!!

My due date is : 23rd March 2011!!!


----------



## 2nd time

gemm said:


> Hi!! I am a newbie!! hehe!
> 
> Took a pregnancy test yesterday, got my :bfp:
> 
> Super pleased, have been trying for 23 cycles and finally got my pink lines!! I have done 3 tests just to make sure! haha!
> 
> This is my third baby, I have two beautiful boys already (5 and 3)
> 
> looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing this magical experience with you!!!
> 
> My due date is : 23rd March 2011!!!

congratulations gemm 

i did 5 tests this is my second have a 22 week old girl.

i tried for 2 1/2 years with my first then my husband just looked at me and here we are again lol


----------



## Embo78

Bloods done. Nurse said they'll be back in a week but my doc said it'll be Friday so I'll hopefully be able to put my silly paranoid mind at rest!!


----------



## Embo78

Nurse said my due date is the 19th march. Please will you change it for me on front pg xx


----------



## codegirl

rottpaw said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> YOUVE PROPER CONFUSED ME LOL~!!!!!
> 
> If you go by my LMP which is 29th May i am 6 + 4 today x
> 
> If you go by when i ovulated which was 13th June i am 4 weeks + 3 today x
> 
> If you go by the sonographer i am 5 + 1 today !!!
> 
> ANY IDEAS??? lol
> 
> It confused me because i asked people and goodled what i should see at 5 +3 which is when i went last time and they said just a sac nothing else which is what i saw so fair enough!!
> 
> Everyone says you cant pick a HB up until the end of five weeks begining of 6 they even said to Kelly it was early at 5+5 so how if im only 5 according to her can they see it ??
> 
> You see im just as confused so i thought stick to my LMP i dont know xx
> 
> What i do know is my dog is a little shit !! Weve just had Green Thumb out to do the lawns so he wasnt allowed out for half an hour (6 months old shih ztu ) so in his wisdom he decided to jump through the living room window and trot along the estate until someone bought him back , they have a puppy labradour so i spent 20 mins in the garden trying to get him as the other dog Harry was trying to bite him !!! hes had a smack bottom and put in his bed!
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> The counting is very confusing to me too, but here's how I understand it (for whatever this is worth LOL!)
> 
> You count from the first day of LMP. Knowing the exact date of ovulation helps explain those who deliver earlier or later by a few days, but they'll still count you from first day of LMP. As you go along, you are said to be Xweeks and Ydays along (like for me, today is 5+3) - this is how many days/weeks you've _completed_. Then at any given time you are in (progressing through) week _____ - like for me, I'm 5+3 which means I'm in week 6. But I won't be "six weeks pregnant" till the end of this week. Make sense?
> 
> On the scans, the way I understand it is the HB can be picked up transvaginally any time after that 6 (completed) weeks marker. Like in my case, my "six week scan" is scheduled next Tuesday, when I'll be 6+2 and actually in week seven. Hope this helps someone! If I'm wrong please let me know but this is the only sense I have been able to make out of the whole thing LOL! :dohh:Click to expand...


Interesting! Because I have a really loooong cycle (34 days) if I go by my LMP it would change my due date by almost 1.5 weeks. I've got my ticker set up by ovulation date because that, to me, is more accurate. We'll see what the Dr. says tomorrow.

Oh, did I mention I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow :) The nurse said because of my long cycle they might send me for a date scan first and then for the other testing I have request to have done. The other testing has to be done between particular weeks so they need to know exactly how far along I am.

I think that's probably why my due date change by two weeks when I was preg with Edward. I had figured it out that I should have been due on Jan 6, then the ultrasound moved it to Jan 16 and then he was 2 weeks late! I was preg FOREVER :haha:


----------



## Reebo

Welcome, Gemm! Congrats on your :bfp:!!


----------



## kelly brown

welcome gem congrats xx


----------



## Zoesmommy

Sorry I've not been here in a couple of days girls. It's hard to catch up on my Blackberry. An interesting couple of days! My daughter got a staph infection Friday from a little hangnail. So I had her to the doctor. Her doctor said if it got any worse to bring her back in. So Sunday instead of going to church we had her at urgent care. He prescribed a cream in addition to the oral antibiotic.
Monday I stayed home with her because she could be contagious at daycare. I bent down to pick her up and pulled something in my back. I felt something separate and was in instant pain! I've never had back problems! It's feeling better now.
Morning sickness with DD didn't start until about 8 weeks, and I never vomited. I had nausea since Tuesday and yesterday was on the couch half of the day at work. Fortunately my mom and I work together. We left a bit early and were driving home. Let's just say I can cross "puking on the side of the road" off my To Do list. Ugh! This pregnancy is already worse than the first. Early!
Today I'm taking DD to a follow up appointment and I'm going to ask him if there's anything he can prescribe for the constant nausea. I stayed home from work today. And my husband's stress test is at 2 to see if anything is wrong with his heart. Anything else need to happen to us?! LOL I'm ready!! :)
So sorry to Africa Queen--you will be in my prayers!
Honey, praying for you and hoping everything still turns out okay!!


----------



## Shrimpy

codegirl said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> YOUVE PROPER CONFUSED ME LOL~!!!!!
> 
> If you go by my LMP which is 29th May i am 6 + 4 today x
> 
> If you go by when i ovulated which was 13th June i am 4 weeks + 3 today x
> 
> If you go by the sonographer i am 5 + 1 today !!!
> 
> ANY IDEAS??? lol
> 
> It confused me because i asked people and goodled what i should see at 5 +3 which is when i went last time and they said just a sac nothing else which is what i saw so fair enough!!
> 
> Everyone says you cant pick a HB up until the end of five weeks begining of 6 they even said to Kelly it was early at 5+5 so how if im only 5 according to her can they see it ??
> 
> You see im just as confused so i thought stick to my LMP i dont know xx
> 
> What i do know is my dog is a little shit !! Weve just had Green Thumb out to do the lawns so he wasnt allowed out for half an hour (6 months old shih ztu ) so in his wisdom he decided to jump through the living room window and trot along the estate until someone bought him back , they have a puppy labradour so i spent 20 mins in the garden trying to get him as the other dog Harry was trying to bite him !!! hes had a smack bottom and put in his bed!
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> The counting is very confusing to me too, but here's how I understand it (for whatever this is worth LOL!)
> 
> You count from the first day of LMP. Knowing the exact date of ovulation helps explain those who deliver earlier or later by a few days, but they'll still count you from first day of LMP. As you go along, you are said to be Xweeks and Ydays along (like for me, today is 5+3) - this is how many days/weeks you've _completed_. Then at any given time you are in (progressing through) week _____ - like for me, I'm 5+3 which means I'm in week 6. But I won't be "six weeks pregnant" till the end of this week. Make sense?
> 
> On the scans, the way I understand it is the HB can be picked up transvaginally any time after that 6 (completed) weeks marker. Like in my case, my "six week scan" is scheduled next Tuesday, when I'll be 6+2 and actually in week seven. Hope this helps someone! If I'm wrong please let me know but this is the only sense I have been able to make out of the whole thing LOL! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting! Because I have a really loooong cycle (34 days) if I go by my LMP it would change my due date by almost 1.5 weeks. I've got my ticker set up by ovulation date because that, to me, is more accurate. We'll see what the Dr. says tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, did I mention I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow :) The nurse said because of my long cycle they might send me for a date scan first and then for the other testing I have request to have done. The other testing has to be done between particular weeks so they need to know exactly how far along I am.
> 
> I think that's probably why my due date change by two weeks when I was preg with Edward. I had figured it out that I should have been due on Jan 6, then the ultrasound moved it to Jan 16 and then he was 2 weeks late! I was preg FOREVER :haha:Click to expand...


Ov date is more accurate than lmp for that very reason, cycle length :) I have a long cycle too, 35 days so the Dr has put me a week ahead of what I actually am, even though I know there's no way as I hadn't even ovulated yet :) Not everyone has the perfect 28 day cycle with ov on day 14 which is why due date is an estimate and can be up to 2 weeks either way, if only certain Dr's would remember this! Anyhoo I'll stop harping on :flower:


----------



## natty1985

so what should i go by then ? lol LMP or what scan says ? which like you all say HB isnt detected ? baby is 2mm yesterday


----------



## Tasha

Sorry to the girls with losses :hugs: it is so unfair, I am here if you want to talk.

Welcome and congratulations to the new Mum's (Mom's) to be.

Angela (I think it was you, sorry if not), I am on progesterone pessaries too, have been since my bfp because of my losses, I have not had any side affects apart from (tmi) it changes your discharge after having one). I have it twice a day.

I am so scared for my scan tomorrow, had one yesterday and he said all seemed well saw the early pregnancy and thick womb lining but I cant help but think two days is a really short time between scans, I know he said that it was because he needs to checking it is growing and two days is enough to check that, and that I need to be on heparin asap, that also it is cos he is interested in the early stages but I cant help but think he is hiding something from me and tomorrow there will be bad news.


----------



## Tasha

natty I read yesterday that at very early pregnancy it can be out by up to a week because a couple of mm's can change it by that much, it is much more reliable at around 10 weeks which is why they do 12 weeks, so for now I would go with LMP:thumbup:


----------



## tay

Hey all, it's taken me a hour to catch up on today! lol

So so so sorry to everyone who's little ones have not won the fight.

Today has been an odd day, i've only been at my new job for 7 weeks and today, my boss has offered me a promotion which is awsome!!!! However, it will mean lots of extra hours, lots of time sat in the car and travelling all over the UK.

So, this will all be fine before "bug" arrives, but once "bug" is here i will have child care problems.

anyway, i am on probation so have not told anyone about the baby (also its early) i'm worried if they find out (being sick often in work) they will take away promotion and will find a reason to get rid of me :(

Anyway.... Back on the baby names

For a girl we are having Amber-Lilli Ann (still arguing about the Ann part) I want lilli ann as it was my nans name, usband thinks it is too long.

For a boy Husband is choosing (he chooses boy i choose girl) Xander John or Xavier John. Not keen on either, i like Erin or Kallen.

What do you think Is Amber-lilli Ann too long??

Few.... This is a long post..... Sorry have no one else to talk to husband at work!!!


----------



## Shrimpy

Nat if you measured 2mm that would make you 6+2 yesterday so you'd be 6+3 today which is round about where you thought you would be give or take a day :) I would just stick with that. Not sure why they're saying 5 weeks ish?? Bit odd!


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Well I've decided to bite the bullet, come out the closet and join your March group... if you'll have me.

My name is Susan I'm 30, I already have a gorgeous 2 year old boy, and started my journey trying to have #2 in September last year. I've had 2 mmc since then, and we had decided to have a break until August so was a complete shock to get my BFP this month, but I couldn't be more happy and scared....!

I had my bloods done on tuesday when I was 5 weeks and 2 days and the results were 12504, having them re-done tomorrow and so i'm guessing that the figure I have been given today should double for a viable pregnancy.. is that correct..?

I think my EDD will be 13th March, i'm really hoping that this baby sticks...

Looking forward to getting to know you all better

Susan xxx


----------



## natty1985

hey shrimpy where does it say about the 2mm?? i know silly cow bag isnt she i was convinced she was wrong simply because we saw the heartbeat !!! i wish they would all stick to the same thing


----------



## Nixilix

Wahooo susan. So sorry I haven't report to your msg. Was going to do it whn I got on of but I am not feeling great and haven't turned it on yet.

Any suggestions for dinner when I'm feeling awful??


----------



## Chimpette

That's ok Rach, I thought it was best to just get on here and hopefully not jinx myself.... please please pretty please!

The only thing I know which is good for sickness is ginger biscuits and I'm sure you've been told that about 500 times by now.. LOL

xx


----------



## Nixilix

No such thing as jinxing xxxxx

Yep tried Ginger biscuits. You'd think having Ginger hair would help?! Well I am having sausage and mash or dinner. Sent oh out to get rich tea biscuits and digestives, bottled water, juice.


----------



## rottpaw

Tasha said:


> Sorry to the girls with losses :hugs: it is so unfair, I am here if you want to talk.
> 
> Welcome and congratulations to the new Mum's (Mom's) to be.
> 
> Angela (I think it was you, sorry if not), I am on progesterone pessaries too, have been since my bfp because of my losses, I have not had any side affects apart from (tmi) it changes your discharge after having one). I have it twice a day.
> 
> I am so scared for my scan tomorrow, had one yesterday and he said all seemed well saw the early pregnancy and thick womb lining but I cant help but think two days is a really short time between scans, I know he said that it was because he needs to checking it is growing and two days is enough to check that, and that I need to be on heparin asap, that also it is cos he is interested in the early stages but I cant help but think he is hiding something from me and tomorrow there will be bad news.

Hi Tasha and thanks! I started my progesterone last night and so far, so good. Thank God. I was really concerned just because it's already all I can do to get into work and work normally at the moment. :dohh: I'm hoping they will give little bean whatever he or she needs and we'll get great news at our 6 week scan! 

Hugs to you! I will keep your scan in my prayers! Please let us know how it goes. It sounds like they are indeed just checking so please try not to worry! Easier said than done, I know. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I am glad there seems to be no side effects for you either, I really have not noticed them apart from the first few times they just looked huge (even though they are not really), mine are cyclogest different brand name but same thing.

I hope you are right, I will let you all know but my appointment isnt until 2.40 so wont be back until late (ish).


----------



## blessedmomma

hello ladies! lets seeee.....
there is so much that goes on if you dont stay on here 24 hrs. 
sorry to ones with ms, and good luck to ones with scans coming up.:hugs:
tanikit- thats great news hun. sorry your so sick.
pinkycat- sooo sorry. will be praying for you.:cry:
hope all is well and everyone is enjoying this beautiful time. soon we will all have swollen feet and fat butts lol!

you are all in my prayers and thoughts for a h&h 9 er make that 7-8 mos :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

tasha- will be praying for you! im sure your scan will be wonderful, keep your eyes on the prize. where abouts are you at?


----------



## 2nd time

.kkjmmmmmmmmmmmmjg nt j kacc9ujjjj ... my 22 week old just sent you all her love lol


----------



## blessedmomma

almost forgot twinminator- dont let anyone steal your joy! this is the greatest blessing you will experience in this life. who cares what anyone thinks or says. we didnt have the best outcome from people when we told either but some people you just have to say, well i guess thats your loss. 

it might be that they are just not happy and joyful in their own lives to have enough to pour out to you. just forgive them so you dont become overcome with anger and unkindness like they are and let it go. :hugs:

hopefully your oh will come around when it becomes more real to him, the tummy starts showing and such. some guys take a while. my hubby is so thrilled, but we always pray for many children. some of my friends have dealt with oh coming around later in pg or not even til baby came! you just keep your joy no matter what!!!!! this baby needs someone to be overly thrilled about it even if thats only me and you and the ladies on this thread!:happydance:


----------



## Twinminator

Blessedmomma you have made me cry :hugs:

If only the world had more people like you in it. xxxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

TBH I am feeling a little better than I did earlier today, I hadn't been able to eat much and I could feel my energy levels drifting away from me, which wasn't helping me to keep my emotions in check. But have just had sausage and mash with veggies and gravy and I haven't had that for years, really enjoyed it :thumbup: It hit the spot!


----------



## rottpaw

Twinminator said:


> TBH I am feeling a little better than I did earlier today, I hadn't been able to eat much and I could feel my energy levels drifting away from me, which wasn't helping me to keep my emotions in check. But have just had sausage and mash with veggies and gravy and I haven't had that for years, really enjoyed it :thumbup: It hit the spot!

Glad you are feeling a bit better! It's funny what we crave or enjoy during these weeks. Yesterday i had to eat lunch in a hurry, so went to McDonald's (not a place I usually allow myself, but it sounded SOoooooo good). And it was heavenly. I ate an entire giant burger and all my fries and could have eaten more. It was soooo good! I thought the same thing - wow, that hit the spot! 

:happydance:


----------



## Zoesmommy

:growlmad:


----------



## kelly brown

my scan tied in with my dates i must just be the lucky one lol xxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

One of the first things I craved before I'd even had my BFP was a corned beef sandwich!!!! Used to have it when I was a little girl but would never think to have it now :) Funny thing the brain, lol!


----------



## Twinminator

Zoesmommy said:


> :growlmad:

???? :shrug: Whassup luvvy?? Do tell xxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

Kelly, thats great, means you dont have to stress :)

Nat, this is my ultrasound bible at the moment :) if you read the 6 weeks section it tells you there about measurements:

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## Shrimpy

I LOVE corned beef twinminator! I'm off shopping tomorrow so I may have to pick some up :)


----------



## Zoesmommy

For all you girls with extreme nausea, I saw my doctor today and he gave me some homeopathaic remedies, and others. He said try the first one first. I'm not sure if these are called the same thing in the UK, but here goes:
Ginger, 1 gram per day
Unisom, 1/2 tab as needed (will probably make you sleep)
and Vitamin B6, 10-25 mg 3x/day

I'm going to start with the ginger and then try to B6. I also clarified to take the B6 in addition to what's in my pre natal and he said yes!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Blessedmomma, Where do you go to church in KS?


----------



## happy02

hello ladies... omg! ther are loads of posts in this thread! i am due 3rd of march. wahoo me and all of you also due in march.

good luck everyone! hope you arent as sick as me ;0( xxxx


----------



## willjulia

Hey fellow March mummies!

Had early scan last week and my EDD is 2nd March.

Very new to all this forum malarkey, but great to see I'm not alone!

Look forward to speaking to you all over the next 7ish months if all goes well!

x


----------



## Anababe

Helllo
Had a busy day today, ive just caught up on everything best i can but my eyes are starting to refuse to stay open!

Im so so sorry for Heart Tree and Pinky, my thoughts are with you both :cry:

Good luck to all having tests/scans soon :hugs:

Welcome and congrats to all the new mummies :happydance:

Im exhausted tonight, been viewing a house this morning, ooh it was beautiful with my own stables and private land... just perfect so im hoping everything goes through ok and i can finally have my horses living at home with me! Ive only been wishing for it 10 years haha

But travelling there and back then going to the farm to see to my horses, picking kids up, making tea etc has just drained me. Ive had a nice bath and im going to go to bed now i think.. ready to do it all again tomorrow! lol!

Night Night :sleep: xx


----------



## msarkozi

I had my scan this morning, and looks like I am due one day earlier then I thought, and I will be a February mommy instead (February 28th). But, what is the chances of that actually happening?! I will probably be late. 

Baby's heart beat was 132 bpm, and is doing great. Apparently they don't print pictures for you there, so I had to take a couple with my camera. At this point, they really aren't very clear.


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> I had my scan this morning, and looks like I am due one day earlier then I thought, and I will be a February mommy instead (February 28th). But, what is the chances of that actually happening?! I will probably be late.
> 
> Baby's heart beat was 132 bpm, and is doing great. Apparently they don't print pictures for you there, so I had to take a couple with my camera. At this point, they really aren't very clear.

YAYYY!! Melissa! I am so happy for you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Danuta

Hi guys, how are you all this evening? Sorry I haven't been much around the last few days :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Zoesmommy said:


> Blessedmomma, Where do you go to church in KS?

hey sweets! we go to calvary chapel west in wichita. are you in KS?


----------



## Zoesmommy

Blessed, nope. I'm in Oregon. Just curious. We go to a place called Amazing Grace Bible Fellowship, home to Randy Demain and Michael and Angela Pimkston. They both do conferences. I like Calvary Chapel. My hubby loves the preaching on CSN


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome and Congrats WillJulia & K4t1e2 :wave:

Mel - i moved you to a feb 28th EDD but don't you dare leave us for February Lovebugs :rofl:

So glad there wasn't 100 million posts to catch up on. I guess we have lots of tired mum's tonight!

Got a mani-pedi tonight!!!!!!!!!! I figure in a few months we wont be able to see our feet so might as well make em pretty!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: sara


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa yay for a great scan! I will give birth in February as they don't let me go past my due date, but I prefer staying here with the March Mummies as then I am at the same stage as everyone and just give birth a bit early. 

Sorry would love to give ideas for food right now, but haven't eaten anything since yesterday - and even on nothing I was throwing up. Really hope those meds work. Its 03:00am and I cannot sleep - fell asleep with my DD at 19:00 curled up on the end of her bed and DH had to wake me to come to bed. DD is home for the rest of this week so hoping we will cope together today as looking after a sick toddler when pregnant and also sick is no fun. I am living on Paracetamol to prevent a fever which is dangerous to my baby - doc said its better to take loads of paracetamol than to have a fever.

Welcome to all the new moms - this thread is moving so fast now, but you'll settle in. Congrats on your BFPs.

Spent this early morning in the bath reading a pregnancy book up to the end of the first trimester. My next scan and appointment is only 25 August which seems forever away.


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi Everyone - how are we today? I woke up at 6am feeling like i had a bad hangover... how unfair is that? Give up drinking and still get a hangover!! lol. 

I'm still feeling slightly nauseous now, but not too bad.... i was hoping I had a few weeks til this started! I also didn't enjoy my dinner last night - nothing tasted right, not even the piece of chocolate I had afterwards!

Glad to hear the scans are going well... mine's not til Tuesday so 5 days and counting....


----------



## blessedmomma

Zoesmommy said:


> Blessed, nope. I'm in Oregon. Just curious. We go to a place called Amazing Grace Bible Fellowship, home to Randy Demain and Michael and Angela Pimkston. They both do conferences. I like Calvary Chapel. My hubby loves the preaching on CSN

i know they record and broadcast it, but it might not be the same church cuz we have a few sista churches that do too. our pastor is bryan smith. is that who you watch? he is really good and he is really cool. rides harleys and is pretty laid back guy.


----------



## Reebo

After my frer was positive on Mon, I asked hubby if we should keep it. He was like, "why would we do that?" :shrug: So I threw it away. Then I went back into the trash, pulled it out and hid it. Is it normal that I keep looking at it? I like the reassurance that this is for real!

Hi, I'm Reebo and I addicted to looking at my test.:blush:

And I can't wait to take another one (just to make sure!) but I told myself I'd wait until Friday.


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- that is great news! :happydance:
angela- soo happy no side effects yet, hope none come :hugs:
tanikit- sucks that your so sick, im praying for you. sad that when the bug leaves u will still be sick:cry:
happydaze- i have that same thing, nothing tastes right. kinda makes me not wanna eat. sounds stupid but i cant enjoy it. i love pepsi with dinner but its crap now:growlmad:
on a happy note, welcome newbies!:flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Reebo said:


> After my frer was positive on Mon, I asked hubby if we should keep it. He was like, "why would we do that?" :shrug: So I threw it away. Then I went back into the trash, pulled it out and hid it. Is it normal that I keep looking at it? I like the reassurance that this is for real!
> 
> Hi, I'm Reebo and I addicted to looking at my test.:blush:
> 
> And I can't wait to take another one (just to make sure!) but I told myself I'd wait until Friday.


LOL! Don't feel bad. I only tossed my test yesterday, when I noticed it was starting to turn kind of a gross shade of yellow in the window. :dohh: I didn't want to throw it out, but reminded myself that keeping stale pee around is probably not the most hygenic. LOL! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

well i have a new symptom to report and it kind of makes me laugh--i can't stand the smell of my own body! well let's just say to me it smells different than before--like my sweat or something. my SO thinks it's quite heavenly and won't leave me alone! :haha:

sorry to all the ms/nauseous ladies out there. i think i'm still too early to feel such...so far i just know when i get hungry i want to eat...used to if i got hungry i could be like 'okay i'm hungry i'll eat soon', whereas now i wake up HUNGRY and usually go to sleep feeling HUNGRY...although I do try to avoid the nighttime eating...I'm tempted though! And when I'm hungry it's like 'must eat now'...I sometimes run out of patience cooking the food! :haha: was grouchy tonight and feel really tired...sleepy/dry eyes.

~M


----------



## membas#1

Reebo! I do the same thing--although SO knows I kept them (the 3 FRER I've taken so far!). They are in the bathroom drawer and I look at them daily (multiple times :) ) :haha: I am taking another tomorrow, 15 DPO--AF due date.


----------



## blessedmomma

reebo- LOL!~ i still have mine and sometimes i still look at them too. 

angela- mine started to yellow and i put them grip side up in a cup and they went back to white. i only took them on 10,11,12,13 dpo so im not too addicted to taking them but cant stop looking at them

reebo- you hid them ROFL!!!!!:headspin:


----------



## Tanikit

Reebo I have mine from my first pregnancy still! And the line is still there :) I figure stale pee is a heck of a lot more hygienic than a lot of other things - lol, except there is a cover on all the tests I took!

The first test I took this time I couldn't believe was positive so put it in my pocket (as I said there is a cover on it) and looked at it every few seconds while walking to fetch my DD from school.


----------



## rottpaw

:dohh: So, I just typed out a lengthy message, and my computer burped. Poof! No more message! :-( Anyway, hugs to all and this tired mama is heading to bed! 

Melissa - that is awesome you've kept your tests! I took a photo of mine so I've got the image, anyway LOL! 

And I know what you mean about the Pepsi. I bit into my favorite chocolate today and almost spit it out. Didn't even taste like the same chocolate (or any chocolate, for that matter!) it's so weird what our noses and tasetbuds are up to these days! 

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

reebo- do u think u will make it to friday before testing again????????:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

off to bed ladies. im exhausted :sleep:


----------



## HappyDaze

Lol - I have my first two tests on my bedside table and I look at them every night before I got to sleep! Was gutted when I woke up this morning to see that my digi from yesterday morning is no longer showing anything - it did say the display would only last 24 hours, but still feel cheated!!


----------



## JaniceT

Hi March Mummies,

I just got back from my first U/S scan at 6 weeks. It went on very well! My Doc showed me my little baby in it's cosy sac. He wants me to go back for another scan in a week's time, though normally would be 2 weeks. Doc is determined to ensure everything is OK since he really worked hard to get my ICSI to succeed.

Am really happy at the moment :) Although today's scan didn't show twins, I am just very blessed to have one, a miracle in the making.

Wishing all March mummies and wonderful journey!


----------



## Tanikit

Yay for a good scan Janice and its nice you get to have another look in a weeks time.

Just need to rant about DH - I asked him to ask his mother to come and help on Saturday. I am so sick (gastro) and have been really battling to cope. There is no one else to help and I have DD at home with me all week as she has been booked off school. I should really be in bed sleeping. DH says he will help this weekend, but he is getting sick now too and despite me being sick last night it was me who had to put DD to bed last night and bath her and make supper (for them - I was too sick to eat) All I'm asking is for him to ask his mother to help - he thinks he can cope, but I can just see him having the same thing as us and curling up in bed expecting me to carry it all. Maybe I should just phone her myself. Ok sorry rant over - I was so cross!


----------



## BreCon

my EDD is March 4th 2011


----------



## SmileyShazza

:rofl: to those who have kept their tests.

I have seven tests on the side with the dates I took them written on them :haha: I was gutted when my digi stopped displaying and I had to chuck it away but I had taken a picture of it so I can look at that instead :winkwink:

My boobies are so sore and sensitive at the moment, when they brush against things I keep wincing!

Only a couple of days to get through till the weekend - thank goodness have had a really busy and stressful week at work :(


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> Yay for a good scan Janice and its nice you get to have another look in a weeks time.
> 
> Just need to rant about DH - I asked him to ask his mother to come and help on Saturday. I am so sick (gastro) and have been really battling to cope. There is no one else to help and I have DD at home with me all week as she has been booked off school. I should really be in bed sleeping. DH says he will help this weekend, but he is getting sick now too and despite me being sick last night it was me who had to put DD to bed last night and bath her and make supper (for them - I was too sick to eat) All I'm asking is for him to ask his mother to help - he thinks he can cope, but I can just see him having the same thing as us and curling up in bed expecting me to carry it all. Maybe I should just phone her myself. Ok sorry rant over - I was so cross!

Oh hun, men are just sooo insensitive at times :nope:
I'm sure like me, you love your man with all his foibles. But at times like you've described..?? I certainly could happily pack my bags and walk the walk. All we want is just once for them to say "Honey you just rest, don't worry about anything, I'll deal with it" AND MEAN IT!!! I totally empathise with you. I don't know why they have such a flawed sense of helpfulness!!! :shrug: 

Brecon, LOVING your avatar BTW!! :happydance:


----------



## Twinminator

And no you shouldn't have to ring her yourself, it's HIS mother! Dig your heels in girl! xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

morning ladies

hope all is well with you all was just reading about people who keep their bfp tests, just to gros you out i still have 3 from my first daughter ad have plans to keep these ones too i have put them in memory boxes for the kids when they grow up ( not sure they will want them though) i am a bit sentimental or should that just be mental lol. i even have pics of me having contractions lol


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls, how are we all today? I feel sick but that is nerves an not ms.


----------



## lilo

Morning all xx

hope everyone is keeping well xx have to admit that I am feeling a little bit better now, still really tired, with the worst nausea ever all day long but it seem to ease up a little in the evening time, so at least that is something :) Finally gave in and went to the doctors with my swollen stomach, and it is all perfectly normal and the sign of a healthy pregnancy, she did mention that my hCG (not sure if that is the right term :blush: ) were very high and that a scan will tell more, not really sure what she means by that but she said that it was nothing to be concerned about, but sometimes you cant help but worry !! 10 more wks to a scan, I will go crazy waiting !!


----------



## Embo78

Morning ladies.
We told MIL last night and she was over the moon! Was a little worried about the reaction but she seemed so happy for us.
Just telling her has made it so real for me. Feel really positive and today was D day. Because my cycle range from 28 to 34 days, today wouldve been the day for AF to show her face. Woke up and NOTHING and a positive test with a very dark pink line woooooo hooooooo!!
Hope everyone is good today xx


----------



## Nixilix

Morning


----------



## Nixilix

Tasha hope scan goes great!

Good luck to anyone getting results or tests today xx

Well the doctor thought I was basically an idiot asking for help with ms. I work 45 mins away and can't get there while feeling like this. Never mind. I'm sure it can only get better 

I hope my scan is ok on Monday. I hope the see what they should. I'm so scared about it!!


----------



## Tasha

lilo, it sounds as if she may suspect multiples due to your swollen stomach and high hcg, obviously I am not 100% sure and if she was suspecting that at this time it would be a guess, but it does sound possible.

Thank you Rach :flower: Is there another doctor you could see? Or have you tried what someone said earlier in the thread (cant remember who, sorry) about trying some sort of ginger, there was something else and a vitamin?

Em i am so glad there was nothing :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Yay yay got my midwife appt through the post. I'm shocked. Thought I'd have to chase them after reading lots of bad stuff on here. It's 19th august at 1. I'll be ten weeks then but I think that's pretty normal. My friend who lives in the next town didn't get hers til she was 12 weeks gone.
So happy xx


----------



## Tasha

:) That is great news, makes it seem a little more real I think. 10-12 weeks is normal, and not long away at all.


----------



## 2nd time

i had to chace for my first midwife appointment with dd didnt get antinatal classes either hospital went too is so bad.. not going there ths time i had to wait till 14 weeks for first scan and then 16 weeks for 1st mw


----------



## Embo78

It feels like forever tasha but I'm trying to break things down into little chunks. Like it's three weeks til my scan, two weeks after that MW appt etc. I'm letting myself to get excited now. I've been all over the place mentally. And now I'm past when AF wouldve been due I'm not testing any more. I've poas too many times ha ha!! As ifthats gonna change anything anyway!!


----------



## kelly brown

mroning ladies congrats on the bfp and also on the scans yeaterday and good luck for any scan due in the next few days xxxxx


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> i had to chace for my first midwife appointment with dd didnt get antinatal classes either hospital went too is so bad.. not going there ths time i had to wait till 14 weeks for first scan and then 16 weeks for 1st mw

hey bump buddy how you feeling today :haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi girls sorry not been on for a couple of days and its taken me two days to catch up with all the posts, but they do finally seem to be slowing down a bit.

I am so sorry to those who's beanies haven won the fight my heart goes out to you.

Welcome to all the new March Mommies and congrats on your BFP.

My DS is just not sleeping very well and the tiredness is making my MS worse, but have to say that the Sea Bands are having a definate improvement on the sicky feelings, smells are definately bothering me at the moment though.

Hope everyone with scans gets good news and everyone with MS feels a bit better soon. and really don't worry about loosing weight or not being able to eat, but if you are not able to keep fluids down please contact your doctor as they may be able to give you something. In the UK they don't like prescribing anti nausea drugs but if your not keeping fluids down they will I took them during my last pregnancy after landing in hospital with dehydration. 

Take Care and look after yourselves


----------



## MumtoJ

Also forgot to say my name is Cathryn, 36 born in Oz but live in the uk for the last 15 years.


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> i had to chace for my first midwife appointment with dd didnt get antinatal classes either hospital went too is so bad.. not going there ths time i had to wait till 14 weeks for first scan and then 16 weeks for 1st mw
> 
> hey bump buddy how you feeling today :haha:Click to expand...


tiered lol was having a nao till someone rang an it was wrong number .

how are you


----------



## Reebo

Glad I'm not the only one who wanted to hang onto her hpt! I'll take another tomorrow since it's the day AF was due.

So tired this morning. I just want to go back to bed!


----------



## rottpaw

Nixilix said:


> Tasha hope scan goes great!
> 
> Good luck to anyone getting results or tests today xx
> 
> Well the doctor thought I was basically an idiot asking for help with ms. I work 45 mins away and can't get there while feeling like this. Never mind. I'm sure it can only get better
> 
> I hope my scan is ok on Monday. I hope the see what they should. I'm so scared about it!!

Oh hun I am so sorry your doc was not more helpful! I know exactly how you feel about the issues with work caused by ms. Hope you are feeling a bit better very soon! 

I am nervous about my scan too, which is Tuesday. Everything has been good so far but am nervous because I have actually been feeling better the last couple days. I am losing it lol! I panic when I am too sick to work and then worry when I feel well, lol! Next week can't get here fast enough lol! Hope all goes well with your scan!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Nix so sorry your doctor is being so horrible - considering some people get hyperemesisgravidum you would think he would know that it needs to be treated quite often. Is there anyway you could speak to a more sympathetic doctor?

I went very low this morning (sugars were 1.6 by the time I tested) - was sitting trying to help DD with something and then I lost quite some time - next I remember I was luckily grabbing some food and then both of us went and slept for 4 hours - thank goodness. Feeling a lot better now, but its cause I still can't eat very well - at least fluid is staying down today.

Catherine, hope the MS improves and that your child will sleep better soon. Lack of sleep definitely makes everything worse.


----------



## kns

hi all
sorry been awhile
we were in a and e on friday suspected ectopic but sent for scan and everything is perfect so it may have been burst cyst but so amazing see the little blob on screen beating away.
xx


----------



## readynwilling

Thats awesome news kns. 

Congrats BreCon!

My sore boobs aren't so sore anymore and my symptoms are sorta dissappearing which worries me slightly... but oh well... I have my Dr's appt on Monday but she wont do a scan or anything so i'll just keep on keeping on.


----------



## rottpaw

readynwilling said:


> Thats awesome news kns.
> 
> Congrats BreCon!
> 
> My sore boobs aren't so sore anymore and my symptoms are sorta dissappearing which worries me slightly... but oh well... I have my Dr's appt on Monday but she wont do a scan or anything so i'll just keep on keeping on.

Hi Sara! 

I'm in that same boat. I'm feeling better, which has me worrying more, LOL! I started progesterone supplements on Tuesday night (and HCG was great as recently as Tuesday morning) so I am trying not to worry. I know I am doing everything I can. But I will feel SO much better if everything looks good Tuesday morning! 

Hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Ok ladies - no sooner did i type that then i was in the bathroom throwing up... and so the fun begins!


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I feel for you! I hope the ms isn't too bad for you. 

I am so tired this morning! I even got 8 hours of sleep last night (of course I had to wake up to go pee a few times during the night), but it was a good sleep. I feel like all I want to do is sleep. Anyone else want to sleep this much?


----------



## readynwilling

I was HUNGRY so i ate an apple... then i tossed the apple... and i have dranken almost 1/2 liter of water since and feel fine again. Maybe it was just the apple? Cause i bet im gonna be hungry again soon. Guess i should go get some crackers.


----------



## 2nd time

msarkozi said:


> Sara - I feel for you! I hope the ms isn't too bad for you.
> 
> I am so tired this morning! I even got 8 hours of sleep last night (of course I had to wake up to go pee a few times during the night), but it was a good sleep. I feel like all I want to do is sleep. Anyone else want to sleep this much?

sooo tired my self full nightsleep and still tired
guess thats how it goes


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> i had to chace for my first midwife appointment with dd didnt get antinatal classes either hospital went too is so bad.. not going there ths time i had to wait till 14 weeks for first scan and then 16 weeks for 1st mw
> 
> hey bump buddy how you feeling today :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tiered lol was having a nao till someone rang an it was wrong number .
> 
> how are youClick to expand...

lol typical ay yeah i not to bad sickness every now and again very bloated and tired funny dreams i keep having lol was saying to hubby on phone my boobs dont fill that sore today was going in to panic mode lol must of jinxed my self as they are bloody killing now doctor did say symptoms will come and go lol xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> i had to chace for my first midwife appointment with dd didnt get antinatal classes either hospital went too is so bad.. not going there ths time i had to wait till 14 weeks for first scan and then 16 weeks for 1st mw
> 
> hey bump buddy how you feeling today :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tiered lol was having a nao till someone rang an it was wrong number .
> 
> how are youClick to expand...
> 
> lol typical ay yeah i not to bad sickness every now and again very bloated and tired funny dreams i keep having lol was saying to hubby on phone my boobs dont fill that sore today was going in to panic mode lol must of jinxed my self as they are bloody killing now doctor did say symptoms will come and go lol xxxxClick to expand...



my boobs killed first time round but nothing this time lol

feel sick but no pain in the boob department have you noticed your little brown line appering on you belly, that was the most exciting first time lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!
tanikit- sorry your so sick and hubby wont help. i should be more appreciative of mine, he helps a lot even when im fine. im so spoiled, heaven forbid anything ever happen to him

yay for new march mummies, congratulations!:hugs:

hope everyone has a great day. im having ms off and on, buts its getting worse. was just in evening which is odd for me, but woke up feeling sick today. ate and felt better but feeling sick again now. today should be interesting :shrug:

hope everyone who has ms and sick babies is getting on ok and anyone who as scans coming up has good news


----------



## braijackava

So I found out yesterday I have strep throat. I feel horrible. Early pregnancy symptoms plus strep do not make me happy!


----------



## Embo78

Ooo what's strep throat? What ever it is it doesn't sound pleasant hun. Hope ur feeling better soon xx


----------



## Tanikit

Blessedmomma my DH does help quite a lot, but sort of in a routine where there is no space for sickness - if its not his turn then its my turn whether I'm ill or not. Trouble is it doesn't work like that the other way round - when he's sick he crashes. 

Feeling slightly better today - can eat a tiny bit and got 4 hours sleep with DD so that also helps.

braijakava - hope you feel better soon.

Hope everyone with MS will manage ok today and find something that works and get some rest.

Who is next with appointments?


----------



## codegirl

I was suppose to have an appointment today but it just got moved to tomorrow :(


----------



## readynwilling

Terri that sucks! If they move my appt monday after i waited almost a whole month for it :gun:


----------



## rottpaw

Terri, I am so sorry they moved you. That is so frustrating as the waiting is already hard enough, I know! 

Tanikit - that's how my DH is too - we take turns on a lot of chores and when it's my turn it's just my turn. Though I have to say, he has been GREAT since our BFP! But someone told me they are not so helpful after the first pregnancy. Hope your hubby will be a little more helpful for you! 

Braij - oh yikes! Strep? Yuck! Feel better very soon! 

Melissa (BlesseD) - hope your MS stays manageable! Mine hits more in the evenings too and I know you have so many little ones to care for right now. 

Melissa (Sarkozi) - yep, I'm feeling "face down in my plate" tired. And I slept fine. Every morning when the alarm goes off now, I just want 7 more hours. That so much to ask, LOL!? :haha:

Hugs all and everyone have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

just choked down a bowl of oatmeal--it was not good, but I had already taken my vitamins and vitamins on an empty stomach is bad bad bad for me. I haven't had any MS but my taste and smell is different.


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> i had to chace for my first midwife appointment with dd didnt get antinatal classes either hospital went too is so bad.. not going there ths time i had to wait till 14 weeks for first scan and then 16 weeks for 1st mw
> 
> hey bump buddy how you feeling today :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tiered lol was having a nao till someone rang an it was wrong number .
> 
> how are youClick to expand...
> 
> lol typical ay yeah i not to bad sickness every now and again very bloated and tired funny dreams i keep having lol was saying to hubby on phone my boobs dont fill that sore today was going in to panic mode lol must of jinxed my self as they are bloody killing now doctor did say symptoms will come and go lol xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my boobs killed first time round but nothing this time lol
> 
> feel sick but no pain in the boob department have you noticed your little brown line appering on you belly, that was the most exciting first time lolClick to expand...

 is that the line from your belly button down if yes i just looked and noticed that why do you get that x x


----------



## Nixilix

Just waiting for my chicken gravy pie with mash to be ready. Going to see a friend and her week old baby tonight :) better pop and buy something.

3 DAYS TIL SCAN ON MONDAY AT 0930!!


----------



## poppy144

Hi All,

I found out I am expecting on 20th March. Am super excited but also very very nervous! Do you ladies feel the same? Am I supposed to be a bundle of happiness because I feel more anxious than anything else??- I just want everything to be ok....
Congrats to all fellow March mummies xxx


----------



## kelly brown

poppy144 congrats yes its normal to fill on edge we all are here welcome this thread moves very fast  i got jacket cheese and beans tonight yummy fancied it  x x


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, I thought I would update you all. I had my second scan today, it turns out that the 'early pregnancy' he saw on Tuesday was a cavity and so it is a pregnancy in an unknown location, I just got the results and my HCG was just under 300, this doesnt make it any clearer if it is another miscarriage or ectopic so what happens next will depend on Saturdays results. I am beyond devastated. :cry::cry:

My iron is really low again at just 6, this happened before but the consultant said it needs to be investigated before we concieve again because my iron will get lower in pregnancy which could send me into heart failure.

This and my aunt dying this week has destroyed me and made me wonder what I did to deserve this.

Take care guys, I pray you all have a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## mommyo2girls

Hello Girls! I would love to join you as I am expecting after a loss. I am due March 19 2011!!!!! Congrats to all of you on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Can I have a bump buddy please? It's all becoming so real now with the MS and things. I'm currently on nights at work this week and next :nope: not nice as my MS comes at night. 
:hugs: to all those that have lost their beans


----------



## rottpaw

Tasha said:


> Hi girls, I thought I would update you all. I had my second scan today, it turns out that the 'early pregnancy' he saw on Tuesday was a cavity and so it is a pregnancy in an unknown location, I just got the results and my HCG was just under 300, this doesnt make it any clearer if it is another miscarriage or ectopic so what happens next will depend on Saturdays results. I am beyond devastated. :cry::cry:
> 
> My iron is really low again at just 6, this happened before but the consultant said it needs to be investigated before we concieve again because my iron will get lower in pregnancy which could send me into heart failure.
> 
> This and my aunt dying this week has destroyed me and made me wonder what I did to deserve this.
> 
> Take care guys, I pray you all have a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


Oh, Tasha I am so, so sorry. You have truly had a horrific week and my heart just breaks for you and the others who've had losses this week. Please know you'll be in my prayers, and I am sending you hugs! :hugs:


----------



## poppy144

kelly brown said:


> poppy144 congrats yes its normal to fill on edge we all are here welcome this thread moves very fast  i got jacket cheese and beans tonight yummy fancied it  x x

Mmmm jacket with cheese and beans - yum. We just had a chinese but just didnt fancy it - now I want cheese and beans!
I'll try and stop being so anxious - is v hard tho. :thumbup: x


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> i had to chace for my first midwife appointment with dd didnt get antinatal classes either hospital went too is so bad.. not going there ths time i had to wait till 14 weeks for first scan and then 16 weeks for 1st mw
> 
> hey bump buddy how you feeling today :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tiered lol was having a nao till someone rang an it was wrong number .
> 
> how are youClick to expand...
> 
> lol typical ay yeah i not to bad sickness every now and again very bloated and tired funny dreams i keep having lol was saying to hubby on phone my boobs dont fill that sore today was going in to panic mode lol must of jinxed my self as they are bloody killing now doctor did say symptoms will come and go lol xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my boobs killed first time round but nothing this time lol
> 
> feel sick but no pain in the boob department have you noticed your little brown line appering on you belly, that was the most exciting first time lolClick to expand...
> 
> is that the line from your belly button down if yes i just looked and noticed that why do you get that x xClick to expand...


its called a linier neegra (probebly spelt wrong ) you only get it with your first really they dont know why you get it . by the end mine was nearly at my boobs it hasnt even faided yet lol


----------



## Tanikit

Tasha so sorry to hear what you are going through - does sound like you have had a very rough week. Really hope you will get some good news at the next appointment.


----------



## Shrimpy

Oh Tasha :( I'm so sorry!! I hope it's not ectopic and that you recover quickly so you can start baby making again as soon as you feel ready :hugs: :friends: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tanikit

DH is sick now so apparently he thinks we should spend the day at the inlaws on Saturday - finally got him to phone. We can sleep there so that is ok. Trouble is DD is still vomiting badly with bad diarrhoea so I will have to take her back to the doctors tomorrow - am worried she is getting dehydrated now as it has been 4 days already and she's so little and the medication she's been on is running out. DH is keen to steal some of my vomiting medication now, but then I'll also have to get some more. Sigh.


----------



## natty1985

Tasha im so sorry hun i pray that its just the start of an early preg fingers crossed xx


----------



## Embo78

Tasha. I'm so sorry for the terrible week you're having xx


----------



## kelly brown

tasha so sorry for your loss its so cruel and un fair you rest up and take care well my dinner was yummy it went down well any one eles having hot flushes lol then filling cold god its weird lol must be me hormones  2nd time i never noticed it but i can see it clearly now hubby can see it  x


----------



## Embo78

I've just made my OH make me bacon, egg (very well cooked ofcourse!) tomatoes, beans and mushrooms. Yum yum !! It's the most I've eaten in a week !!


----------



## readynwilling

Have we heard any updates from Honey or Pinkycat??? I just hope everything is ok. I don't like to put :angel: beside anyones name till 100% for sure for sure. I feel like its a bad omen and i would :cry: if it happened to me...


----------



## blessedmomma

so so sorry tasha. my thougts and prayers are with you. makes my heart sad.:cry:


----------



## BeachPrincess

OH WOW!! There are already March babies on the prowl!!! :D WOW!! Congrats ladies! :D :D


----------



## dan-o

Hiya, can you add me please? EDD will be march 24 if this bean sticks xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

RacheyBaby198 said:


> Can I have a bump buddy please? It's all becoming so real now with the MS and things. I'm currently on nights at work this week and next :nope: not nice as my MS comes at night.
> :hugs: to all those that have lost their beans

Looks like we are due the same day :happydance: happy to add you to my bump buddies if you like x


----------



## laural11

Hello Ladies, not been on here in a bit.I've got a lot of reading to do to catch up with the march mummies. Been horrible sick with morning sickness. Last week was almost in hospital due to not keeping anything down. Went to doctor, got some zofran, helps a bit. I can keep food down now, still nauseaus all the time though. And I hate food! Going to try to force some soup down now. how are you all. anyone else suffering bady from morning sickness yet?


----------



## 20andpregnant

YAY I am! I'm due the 3rd but that's working it out from the date of my last period. When I have a scan they might say something else lol. :)


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies - for all who are not currently dealing with a ton of ms - is anyone else starving all the time? I am eating positively everything in sight!!! Help lol!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Dan-o & 20andpregnant :wave: congrats :dance:


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Angela, Yep HUNGRY all the time... its rediculous!


----------



## membas#1

Tasha...so sorry :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laurel! welcome back. i took a zofran today too and still feel a lil sick but better


----------



## bobo5901

Hello ladies. Just a quick update. No MS yet for me except last night I fell asleep just a little bit hungry, I woke up starving. Oh wow, I was so hungry I almost threw up. It was ridiculous. Also, no matter how much I ate this morning, it was not filling me up. I ate tons of carbs and still. I am not used to this eating all the time.

Also, I went for my first pre-natal apt. Everything looks good so far. She gave me a new DD of March 9 (my grandma's bd). I have no idea what my actual date will be until I go for my scan on Aug 27. Good luck to all the ladies and hopefully the MS for you doesn't last long.


----------



## readynwilling

Bobo - they moved u up 3 whole days thats kinda exciting!!!!!!!!!

So cause im nosey and silly i went looking in some other threads and it kinda hit me... it may seem like forever but i bet its gonna fly... The January thread is already in 2nd tri - some of those girls are already 16 weeks... and then the february girls are ranging 8-11 weeks some of them are sooo close to 2nd tri - then its gunna be US!! When you think of a baby born in January and one born in March it doesn't seem that far apart.


----------



## Embo78

It's so exciting Sara. I was thinking the other day "I wish I found out later so I didn't have so much worry" but today I'm feeling lucky to feel pregnant for longer! With my other pregnancies I found out between 8 and 9 weeks.
Just feels nice to feel so positive. PMA is great !!


----------



## msarkozi

rottpaw said:


> Terri, I am so sorry they moved you. That is so frustrating as the waiting is already hard enough, I know!
> 
> Tanikit - that's how my DH is too - we take turns on a lot of chores and when it's my turn it's just my turn. Though I have to say, he has been GREAT since our BFP! But someone told me they are not so helpful after the first pregnancy. Hope your hubby will be a little more helpful for you!
> 
> Braij - oh yikes! Strep? Yuck! Feel better very soon!
> 
> Melissa (BlesseD) - hope your MS stays manageable! Mine hits more in the evenings too and I know you have so many little ones to care for right now.
> 
> Melissa (Sarkozi) - yep, I'm feeling "face down in my plate" tired. And I slept fine. Every morning when the alarm goes off now, I just want 7 more hours. That so much to ask, LOL!? :haha:
> 
> Hugs all and everyone have a great day! :hugs:

I really don't think 7 more hours would be too much to ask for! lol!


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies :flower:
I haven't caught up with this thread properly but iv had a flick through.
Tasha -hopefully its just to early to see anything :hugs:

I have no idea what is going on with me, i bled tuesday night red blood i just put 1pad on and it didnt soak it, then it slowed down to brown but didnt need a pad just when i wipe :shrug: I feel a bit crampy but that is it.
Felt really sick today and i did a cb digi which still says preg 3+
Spoke to midwife and she said i will hav to wait till thurs to see if my precious bean has become an :angel:
chrissie xx


----------



## natty1985

Evening Girls, 

Im not suffering with MS luckily,, ive been the supermarket tonight and just didnt fancy anything at all and when i wake i feel soooo hungry i could be sick yak !!! 

xx


----------



## natty1985

Pinkycat sounds promising x


----------



## MumtoJ

Evening Ladies,

Tasha Im so sorry hun, hope you get some good news soon.

I have to say I'm craving protiens rather than carbs at the moment, MS not too bad today as long as i didn't let my stomach get too empty. Haven't been able to face my Lemon & Ginger tea though today - which is what had been helping the MS up to now.

And as for sleep, I could sleep all day and all night at the moment, as soon as I wake up I am yawning and wanting to go back to bed.

Have had to tell some people at work the news which was a bit scary as its so early on, but with the tiredness and MS I'd rather them know the truth than think I'm just out partying or something. So told my director and line managers who have all been really good about it so glad I told them now. 

Well I'm going to bed :sleep: shortly hope everyone waiting for scans gets good news and everyone with MS keeps something down.

Big hugs :hugs: to everyone fearing or suffering a loss.


----------



## Embo78

Pinkycat that does sound promising. Hope everythings going to be ok with your little bean xx


----------



## honey08

Tasha said:


> Hi girls, I thought I would update you all. I had my second scan today, it turns out that the 'early pregnancy' he saw on Tuesday was a cavity and so it is a pregnancy in an unknown location, I just got the results and my HCG was just under 300, this doesnt make it any clearer if it is another miscarriage or ectopic so what happens next will depend on Saturdays results. I am beyond devastated. :cry::cry:
> 
> My iron is really low again at just 6, this happened before but the consultant said it needs to be investigated before we concieve again because my iron will get lower in pregnancy which could send me into heart failure.
> 
> This and my aunt dying this week has destroyed me and made me wonder what I did to deserve this.
> 
> Take care guys, I pray you all have a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:



just seen this, so so sry , i hope and keep everything crossed for u :cry:


dan-o a grt :bfp: to see !! 

afm put a angel next to my name pls :cry:


----------



## Danuta

Tasha, so sorry about this. Thinking of you!

Others, how are you all today?


----------



## Shrimpy

I replied to your other post honey, but I just wanted to give you another hug :hugs:


----------



## 20andpregnant

Is anyone due on the 3rd of March??
I have no bump buddy but I would really like one as we would be going through the same thing at the same time :D


----------



## Danuta

Almost, I am due on 2nd :)


----------



## codegirl

For all of you that are keeping your pee sticks

pee stick keeper :haha:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sorry honey


----------



## blessedmomma

pinkycat- hope everything turns out ok...
honey- im sorry sugar.:hugs:
im sooooo tired ladies. and sick spells off and on today. hubby comes home for lunch and wanted tuna sandwich today:sick: i can still smell it when i go into the kitchen.


----------



## braijackava

I dont think I have very many symptoms yet. But I am still dealing with this strep, so I cant tell if they are symptoms from that or the bean. I know I have serious gag reflex, which doesnt help when taking my antibiotics. So sorry for those who have had a loss, I have been there and know how heartbreaking it is. I am pretty sure I am due March 22, but this could change once I go to the doc. They dont want me to come in until 10wks? Is this normal? It seemed kind of late to me.


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava - my ob usually schedules for 8 weeks unless there is a problem.


----------



## Sarah+3

BFP yesterday and March 28 EDD


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Sarah+3 :wave:


----------



## readynwilling

Melissa (blessed) - I love how you change your avatar all the time... i always go looking to see what it is now :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> Melissa (blessed) - I love how you change your avatar all the time... i always go looking to see what it is now :haha:

lol-DH and i have some pics for our desktop pics so i just go thru them and pick one, glad your amused!


----------



## readynwilling

ohhhhhhhhhhhh i went from Active to Chat happy today! :shhh: don't tell my boss!


----------



## Twinminator

It's taken me aaaages to catch up tonight (DH home today and has been a proper laptop-hogger!!, so had a whole day's worth to read)

Nothing much to report from Twinminator World; I am becoming more aware that I'm being moody... erm, well, swinging from elated to sad to bleeping angry... but other than that all's as well as can be expected (for those who know a bit about me!).

However, I go to bed this evening hoping and praying that I don't wake to more news of beanies who have drifted away. And I am crossing everything for Pinky cat, that her beloved bean is just giving her a little scare and nothing more xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

readynwilling said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh i went from Active to Chat happy today! :shhh: don't tell my boss!

Preeeetty impressive Sara!!!! Ha ha! :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

braijackava said:


> I dont think I have very many symptoms yet. But I am still dealing with this strep, so I cant tell if they are symptoms from that or the bean. I know I have serious gag reflex, which doesnt help when taking my antibiotics. So sorry for those who have had a loss, I have been there and know how heartbreaking it is. I am pretty sure I am due March 22, but this could change once I go to the doc. They dont want me to come in until 10wks? Is this normal? It seemed kind of late to me.

My OB doesn't see me till 10 weeks. I do get a 6 week nurse ed appointment where they discuss what tests there are, foods to avoid, appointments throughout the pregnancy etc....but yeah, no real appointment till 10 weeks. All my good friends have had the same. It does seem late to me too! But that's cuz we are anxious :)


----------



## braijackava

Yeah I guess I am just anxious. Last time I miscarried it happened during that window before the first appt. It was a blighted ovum though, so not something that is likely to happen again. Just anxious!


----------



## Embo78

Yay! My boobs have started hurting!! Never thought I'd be so happy to have swollen, painful breasts !!!! :rofl:


----------



## membas#1

Embo78 said:


> Yay! My boobs have started hurting!! Never thought I'd be so happy to have swollen, painful breasts !!!! :rofl:

:haha: me too!


----------



## Embo78

High five to sore boobies membas !!
Have you any other symptoms? I'm tired all the time, badly constipated and gassy (tmi) and really weepy. Keep crying at the silliest things!!


----------



## braijackava

My boobs have been sore since about 5dpo, so I am at the point where I want it to stop!!! Lol


----------



## Reebo

:hugs: to honey.

Fingers crossed for pinky - I hope everything turns out okay!

I think doctors in the US schedule the first appointment for later than those in Europe. Mine isn't until mid-August, when I'll be 9-10 weeks. I asked if I needed to come in earlier to get a blood test to prove I'm pregnant and the nurse laughed and was like, "if the test says you're pregnant, you're pregnant." Ok, I'll take her word for it!

I can't figure out if I'm super tired b/c of the pregnancy or b/c I didn't have coffee this morning. Normally I need a full cup to function normally but today it just didn't taste right so I didn't drink much.


----------



## membas#1

Embo78 said:


> High five to sore boobies membas !!
> Have you any other symptoms? I'm tired all the time, badly constipated and gassy (tmi) and really weepy. Keep crying at the silliest things!!

I have mood swings, my nipples are larger/redder/sore, and sometimes my stomach gives me an attitude, but nothing major. I also have AF like cramps and some ovary twinges. Last night had a couple bad cramps but they passed quickly. Oh and I am very tired sometimes!


----------



## msarkozi

so I got a call today and I have to see the gyno on the 29th. I'm a little nervous, as I don't know what to expect at this appointment. My doctor sent them a letter yesterday stating my mom's history, as well as mine, and they would like me to come in and see them. 

My mom had to be stitched up at 3 months in her first pregnancy, and then 5 months in her second one. Not sure if I am going to have the same fate or not, but I am glad to know they are taking precautions with me.


----------



## Embo78

Don't worry about the AF pains membas. Or try not to. I can't really talk cos I've been a bit of a nervous wreck. Apparently they're really common.

So glad your doc is taking extra care of you and bubs mel. It must put your mind at ease (slightly!)

Well I got up really early again cos it's a week since I got my BFP so I wanted to do a digi. I prepared myself for it being 1-2 cos I've heard so much stuff about them and this is what I got .................
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tanikit

Msarkozi its great that they are being proactive and taking precautions.

My next appointment is only on 25 August which seems forever away. I'll be 13 weeks by then and it will be the nuchal fold scan. Of course I still have to book appointments with the endo and I need to see a dentist so I'll still be running around like crazy.

Now the whole family is sick and I must take DD back to the doctor today as its been 5 days and she's not improving despite all the medication. DH is insisting he's going to work this morning, but he should have been up an hour ago and I am not going to tell him as he needs to stay home. As for me, I could at least keep some soup down last night, so maybe I am starting to get better. As I start to feel better I start worrying more about my little one inside me.

Embo wohoo for 2-3!


----------



## Embo78

So glad you're keeping something down Bronwyn (love your name btw) If you can get some strength I'm sure you could cope better with everything. I really do feel for you. I hope DD gets better soon. Is she managing to drink at all? Think your OH should defo be home helping!!


----------



## Tanikit

Hehe, he will not be helping if he feels like I have done - he'll be crashing on the bed and sleeping (well that is what I should have been doing - I wish!) But at least I'll have the car so can take DD to the doctor and get to the shops too.


----------



## Embo78

My OH is exactly the same!! If I'm poorly I'm expected to just get on with it. I remember one time picking the children up from school and actually having to pull over to throw up and he didn't bat an eyelid at this but a couple of weeks ago he had some bug and he literally didn't get out of bed for four days!! If only being ill for us girlies was the same as for some fella's!! I say some cos I know they're not all the same!!

I'm excited today. We're going over to my grandparents and my parents houses to tell them I'm pregnant. I hope everyone's happy for us. Then on way home, OH is taking me out for food. We haven't really sat down, just us and got excited together. I think OH is scared to cos of how I've been. Worried/paranoid/scared/etc!!


----------



## Embo78

How do I get the March mummies badge?? x


----------



## membas#1

Got a little sickly feeling tonight...not really nauseous but bloated and gassy and pressure...and just green feeling:sick: maybe i ate too much or ate the wrong thing...yuck. also had to wear a bra for 6 hours and i couldn't wait to get home and let my girls out! so painful...gonna have to do something about that sooner than later! hope all are well. :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Embo if you go to the first page of the thread the details are there. x


----------



## MumtoJ

Tankit - glad you've kept something down, hope your little girl feels better soon and you OH is not too cross you didn't wake him.

Glad some of you are enjoying your symptoms - I would like to feel human for a day rather than the zombie I currently have become.

Welcome to the new march mummies - someone (sorry can't remember who) asked about the badge, if you go to the first page with the list of EDD's you'll find how to do it.


----------



## 2nd time

morning ladies how we all feeling hope you all remembered to take your folic acid lol


----------



## Tanikit

Embo sounds like a great weekend - sure your parents/inlaws will be excited too - how many grandchildren do they each have?

Well have an appointment for DD today but have to see a different doctor (they are so fully booked) I don't care as long as she gets better now! DH did go to work (late) but I told him to phone me to fetch him if he can't manage. Now I am going shopping.

2nd time thanks for the reminder - would have forgotten lol.


----------



## SP1306

Morning Ladies :hi:

Well I got my BFP this week and went to the docs (who thinks I'm 8 weeks) but I think I am only 4 weeks and a few days as have had a weird cycle!!!

I have my first MW appointment on 2/8 and hopefully gonna ask for a scan just after that to work out dates etc!!!

Anyway, I have to admit I haven't read all your posts!! I'm sorry....I will get round to it!!!

Just wanted to say hello x

EDD 22/3/11

xxx


----------



## 2nd time

SP1306 said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Well I got my BFP this week and went to the docs (who thinks I'm 8 weeks) but I think I am only 4 weeks and a few days as have had a weird cycle!!!
> 
> I have my first MW appointment on 2/8 and hopefully gonna ask for a scan just after that to work out dates etc!!!
> 
> Anyway, I have to admit I haven't read all your posts!! I'm sorry....I will get round to it!!!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello x
> 
> EDD 22/3/11
> 
> xxx

congratulatios on your bfp


----------



## SP1306

Thanks!!!

Have just been reading through some of the past posts!!!!

Symptoms for me so far have been sore nipples, since about 8DPO, really tired, gone off coffee and really emotional ( I cried when Ben went to young offenders in eastendres last night, I don't even like eastenders!!!) And feeling hungry like every 4 hours or so- so I am eating as I am assuming my body must need this!!!!

Thats all for me so far, how about anyone else????

xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

SP1306 said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Well I got my BFP this week and went to the docs (who thinks I'm 8 weeks) but I think I am only 4 weeks and a few days as have had a weird cycle!!!
> 
> I have my first MW appointment on 2/8 and hopefully gonna ask for a scan just after that to work out dates etc!!!
> 
> Anyway, I have to admit I haven't read all your posts!! I'm sorry....I will get round to it!!!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello x
> 
> EDD 22/3/11
> 
> xxx

welcome & congrats


----------



## 2nd time

SP1306 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Have just been reading through some of the past posts!!!!
> 
> Symptoms for me so far have been sore nipples, since about 8DPO, really tired, gone off coffee and really emotional ( I cried when Ben went to young offenders in eastendres last night, I don't even like eastenders!!!) And feeling hungry like every 4 hours or so- so I am eating as I am assuming my body must need this!!!!
> 
> Thats all for me so far, how about anyone else????
> 
> xxx



whats your edd?
eastenders soo unrealistic he would not have gone inside for that long on a first offence its stupid, funny you cried though, baby clothes and nursey rhymes made me cry first time round, 

feel really tiered right now, keep an eye n what yor eating coz ou dont want to put lots of weight on i went off food with my first and ended my pregnancy a stone lighter than i started it lol. hope thatt happens again, i had a huge belly but only a 5lb 2 z baba dh said my belly was all food lol


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Morning ladies, MS has hit me with a vengence.... 

Scan this morning praying beanie is where it should be xx


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> Morning ladies, MS has hit me with a vengence....
> 
> Scan this morning praying beanie is where it should be xx

good luck with the scan hun, mine is next friday 7 more sleeps hoping i can get a phot but nit sure as it is at my dr surgery an not hospital


----------



## cherylanne

Morning all, I had my scan yesterday i'm 6 weeks and 4 days today. Saw sac and bub's heartbeat. Feel more reasured now as had some bleeding this week.
*
Shell'sAngels* Good luck for your scan hun xx
*SP1306* Hi and welcome. Wishing you health and happiness for the next 9 months xx


----------



## SP1306

Good luck with your scan!!!!

Thanks for the advise aboout food- to be fair I think it is making me eat more Fruit and veg!!!
I know its very unreaistic, thats why I hate watching it, but still sad! hahaha!!!

Can't believe you lost a stone!!!!!

My EDD is 22/3/11, 7 days after my own birthday!!

How about you????


----------



## 2nd time

SP1306 said:


> Good luck with your scan!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the advise aboout food- to be fair I think it is making me eat more Fruit and veg!!!
> I know its very unreaistic, thats why I hate watching it, but still sad! hahaha!!!
> 
> Can't believe you lost a stone!!!!!
> 
> My EDD is 22/3/11, 7 days after my own birthday!!
> 
> How about you????

my edd is10/03/11 2 weeks after my daughters 1st birthday lol 6 weeks 2 days pregnant with a 22 week old not too much fun, want to go to the shop now but thinking a shouldnt carry the baby that far in my condition lol


----------



## Embo78

My parents have 4 grandchildren. Thisll be the fifth !!
Same for grandparents. Thisll be fifth great-grandchild xx


----------



## SP1306

And 1 day after my b/day!!!

Wow you must be busy and yeah you probably should be careful!

This is my first so i'm not a pro at advice!! 

Enjoy your day, I need to get ready for work!!!

Will catch up later with all the posts!!!

xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Welcome to the newbies xx


----------



## razorhips

20andpregnant said:


> Is anyone due on the 3rd of March??
> I have no bump buddy but I would really like one as we would be going through the same thing at the same time :D

I am due on the 3rd!! I'll be your bump buddy but no idea how I do it l:dohh:


----------



## Twinminator

SP1306 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Have just been reading through some of the past posts!!!!
> 
> Symptoms for me so far have been sore nipples, since about 8DPO, really tired, gone off coffee and really emotional ( I cried when Ben went to young offenders in eastendres last night, I don't even like eastenders!!!) And feeling hungry like every 4 hours or so- so I am eating as I am assuming my body must need this!!!!
> 
> Thats all for me so far, how about anyone else????
> 
> xxx

OMG!!! I just come on here and I was about to say the exact same thing!!! I sobbed my heart out, while my husband kept saying "It's so unrealistic, they'd never make him go to that kind of court, how stupid" but it didn't stop me blubbing! (And, like you, I don't normally watch it). :dohh:


----------



## TCGS

^ Heh, I thought it was stupid too...didn't cry though...


----------



## Nixilix

I haven't been sick this morning YET!! an 7 wks today whoop whoop!

Scan on Monday arghhh!


----------



## Tanikit

Yay for a sick free day Nix! Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Feel like I am chasing food, sugar level adjustments and battling vomiting and MS all at once today - its like walking a tightrope and unsure what the real priority is. Anyway, definitely feeling a bit better today as I have managed to get out and not be sick (still taking the meds though)

Welcome to all the newbies. Look forward to getting to know you and congrats on the BFPs.


----------



## Shrimpy

oh my lord I feel horrific!! The actual vomitting has begun :( Just phoned the Dr but they have no appts today, I told the receptionist what was up and she said to phone the Dr back at 11.40 and speak to him and see what he says so fingers crossed he'll give me a prescription for something. My poor kiddos have been stuck in their room watching TV all morning :(


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies

Can I join you-got my :BFP: on Wednesday-been TTC for 10yrs.......

EDD-23/03/11


----------



## Embo78

Well my MS is in full effect. Feel terrible. Just been in tears because we lost my father in law passed away 2 years ago and this wouldve been his first grandchild, I was extremely close to him and wouldve loved to have shared this wonderful news with him. It's definitely a bitter sweet day today xx
Welcome foxybaby xx


----------



## Shrimpy

:hugs: Embo, I bet he's looking down on you all and keeping your beanie safe :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Shrimpy fx you get something, mine has started full force now as well, just had to bolt upstairs. Not fun. DS is also watching the tele today and has toys all over the lounge.


----------



## pinkycat

I hope you don't mind me still coming in here as i don't know if im still pregnant or not :blush:
I woke up at 4am feeling sick but managed to sort the kids out without being sick then took Ellie to school, walked through the front door and knew i was going to be sick so grabbed the 1st thing i could find- Laura's potty and threw up into it :blush:
She keeps saying *naughty mama leave my pop pop (her word for potty)alone* :haha:
Hope MS is being kind to you all 
chrissie xx


----------



## Tigerlass

Helloooo :)
Im new here and new to all of this! Found out yesterday I am 5 weeks pregnant and expected due date 18th March 2011! :cloud9: 
xxxx


----------



## natty1985

I think i am possibly the only one on this tread that still doesnt feel sick !!! My boobs hurt now and again and thats it.... ive gone off some foods and dont want to eat certain things but i just dont feel pregnant at all !!1 considering im 7 weeks tomorrow its v strange x


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> I hope you don't mind me still coming in here as i don't know if im still pregnant or not :blush:
> I woke up at 4am feeling sick but managed to sort the kids out without being sick then took Ellie to school, walked through the front door and knew i was going to be sick so grabbed the 1st thing i could find- Laura's potty and threw up into it :blush:
> She keeps saying *naughty mama leave my pop pop (her word for potty)alone* :haha:
> Hope MS is being kind to you all
> chrissie xx

i hope you are when do you find out. i heard that if you mc your morning sickness stops so this could be a posative sign lets hope so.


----------



## Shrimpy

nat - can we swap ... pretty please?!?!?!


----------



## Chimpette

I have my 2nd lots of blood results today and I'm so so so scared...!

Does anyone know if you can still have a MMC with rising HCG levels...?? I really hope they have doubled, keeping my fingers firmly crossed!

xx


----------



## razorhips

natty1985 said:


> I think i am possibly the only one on this tread that still doesnt feel sick !!! My boobs hurt now and again and thats it.... ive gone off some foods and dont want to eat certain things but i just dont feel pregnant at all !!1 considering im 7 weeks tomorrow its v strange x

I am 7+1 and I am the same, have the odd sore boobs moment but nothing too bad. Gone off some things and seem more peckish but so far she hasn't got me!


----------



## Ladymuckley

Hi Im due 7th March soo happy still cant believe it .
Congratulations everyone, hope to chat lots xxxxxxxxx:cloud9:


----------



## Shrimpy

If your HCG levels are doubling within 72 hours then I think the chances of a mmc are very very slim. Best of luck!! :friends:


----------



## Shrimpy

Ladymuckley said:


> Hi Im due 7th March soo happy still cant believe it .
> Congratulations everyone, hope to chat lots xxxxxxxxx:cloud9:

ooo snap, we're due the same day :flower:


----------



## Chimpette

Shrimpy said:


> If your HCG levels are doubling within 72 hours then I think the chances of a mmc are very very slim. Best of luck!! :friends:

Thanks Shrimpy,

I should be hearing after 4pm, so hopefully it will be good news. Thanks for passing on the info

xx :thumbup:


----------



## Beckster30

Natty and Razorhips, I'm the same, gone off certain foods, not always much of an appetite and have had very brief spells of feeling a bit ick but nothing major at all but then I didn't have any with my 2nd DD so that doesn't worry me. So I think I may be escaping MS this time round too. But my boobs aren't very sore at all today so that does worry me :(


----------



## Chimpette

Is it a good sign if you have sore nipples...? I don't remember having this with my last 2 pregnancies, so I'm hoping this is a sign that everything is swimming along nicely

x


----------



## MumtoJ

Pinkycat of course we don't mind you coming on. MS sounds promising.

Natt and others you are so lucky not having MS yet, I feel awful, have to take DS to his swimming lesson shortly, so not looking forward to it today hope I don't throw up in the pool!


----------



## Shrimpy

woohoo, the Dr was lovely and said he would see me at 3pm to talk about how we can deal with it. Hopefully drugs and lots of them lol j/k


----------



## Anababe

Hey

Just got a spare min so thought id nip on see how we're all doing! Not been able catch up on all 10 pages! lol but tried my best.

I got my appointment today for midwife, its 4th aug ill be 7+4 then :) Im not feeling too bad at the moment its just the fatigue thats getting me right now, but no MS as yet only little spells of nausea which seem to go when i eat something. It'll prob get me full on now ive said that though! hehe

Hope you're all ok, i finish work at 3pm so might have a nap before i pick kids up im so tired i feel like i could sleep for days! :sleep: 5 weeks tomorrow! :D

xx


----------



## Tanikit

pinkycat sorry you are feeling ill - though also hoping it is a good sign and that you will get good news soon. 

My DD has diarrhoea and keeps asking me to come and clean her potty (she won't let me be in the room when she uses it) and it is making me feel so ill. Still not sure what is the stomach bug and what is MS (think its mostly MS now though) Took DD to the doctor again and now she is on another course of meds which she promptly spits out when I give them to her. The joys. Really hope she'll be well by the end of the weekend and the rest of us too. 

Shrimpy glad the doctor was nice. Hope you get something that really helps.

Anababe hope you can get in some rest.


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Foxybaby, Tigerlass, Lady and anyone I have missed and congrats on the BFPs!


----------



## BabyZiborg

I am 6 weeks and due 9th March - what do I have to do to join your team, :)


----------



## Tanikit

Just say hi like you did :) Welcome Babyziborg and congrats!


----------



## codegirl

:hi: to all the new mommies and :hugs: to all those that need a little extra love


I'm 6 weeks today :dance: and have my dr appointment this afternoon. E also has an appointment this afternoon so we'll see how big my first little monster is :cloud9:

I feel EXACTLY the same as I did in my first pregancy... tired tired and more tired and all I want to eat is fruit. Chocolate actually made me feel :sick: the other day.


----------



## Reebo

Welcome new mommies! :wave:

Slept for almost 12 hours last night, feeling a bit better today. I'm trying to force myself to eat, as that makes the nausea better. I have a new love for yogurt and string cheese - two foods I never thought much of before.

Today was the day AF was due so I took another test with FMU. The "pregnant" line was darker than the other line! Now OH believes me. That and my BBs are huge.

Curious if there are any other ballet dancers in our group? I've been dancing for years and years and still take 3-4 classes a week. Tomorrow will be my first since finding out and I'm hoping my classmates don't notice how enormous my chest has become. It's hard to hide anything in a leotard! :blush:

Hope those of you with ms feel better soon!


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all!

:wave: To the new wave of new march mum's.

Nat - with the exception of the apple yesterday i have managed to avoid ms as well. So there are a few of us!! 

SO tired. Just want to nap. I have to help a friend tomorrow with a jack & jill party for her brother who is getting married in september so i will up early YUCK.. then i have to go to a bridal shower on sunday for another friend who is getting married in august... and i still have to do my housework! WHEN DO I SLEEP?? Oh well....

Im off tonight to get a maternity sleep bra as that seems to be when my boobs bug me the most. I also need some new 'loose' work shirts... I usually wear form fitting stuff and with all this bloat all my clothes are uncomfy!


----------



## readynwilling

PS - so far there are a total of 128 march mummies :shock:


----------



## Tanikit

Readynwilling - go and nap and forget the housework - priorities first :)
Wow, this thread is getting big and we haven't even reached the due March 31st yet.


----------



## 2nd time

life is so full of ups and downs, being happy about the bump and was hoping it would give my mum some strenghth. if she carries on likt this she wont be here for xmas let alone grand child no 2. i just wish she would eat somthing .


----------



## Embo78

Hi all. Got my results. They were 223. My doc is off today so I'm going to have to arrange for my next lot of bloods to be taken on Monday. Bit scared cos they seem low but I know it's whether they're doubling that counts xx


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time hope your mum perks up a bit soon - :hugs: your way

Embo glad your numbers are doubling - fx for the next lot.

Wow 128 March Mummies and counting

Sara definately opt for the nap - should be doing my house work at the moment, but just can't get motivated - DS prevents me from actually having a nap though !

Codegirl congrats on the 6weeks yay:happydance: I cant stomach chocolate at the moment either, but as of today fruit just isn't staying down resorted to McD it was one of the only things that stayed down last time as so far it has stayed put.

Welcome and Congrats BabyZiborg.

Shrimpy how did you get on at the doctors?


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Had my scan and we have a baby and heartbeat in the uterus woohhhooo!!! just pray now i get to the 12 weeks point and have a healthy bubba this time and take this one home xxx


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> Had my scan and we have a baby and heartbeat in the uterus woohhhooo!!! just pray now i get to the 12 weeks point and have a healthy bubba this time and take this one home xxx

glad to here it congratulations you can have a rexaling weekend now:happydance:


----------



## MrsH1980

Welcome to all the new March Mums-to-be and blimey, thats ALOT of March babies - will be great fun as we all move through the trimester's together.

Feeling tired and emotional and lost today - bah, stupid hormones :nope:

The thought of making DHs dinner when I get home makes me want to heave; I really just need to go home and curl up on the sofa in my joggers :sleep:.

Note to self; Houmous is out; has always been a favourite of mine but I was feeling brave earlier and tried some and it tasted like I'd licked an ashtray :nope: Back to the Ginger nuts for me.....

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and nuture those little March Munchkins


----------



## Embo78

That's great news shellsangels xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats ShellsAngels glad everything is looking good


----------



## Elly2u

:shrug: OMG!!!

Ive been bold and haven't been on since last Sunday!!That i tell you is nearly 100 pages to read - an awful lot of heartache and of course some really good news too. Ive been on b&b since 1.15pm today it went off for about 10 mins and i came back on. Its good to catch up.

Genuinely feel for all those who have lost their :angel: - especially AQ and Heart tree as i have been in the same forums as these two ladies as long as i have been on B&B nearly, we have gone from being happy to devastated and happy again, my heartfelt thoughts are with you both :cry::hugs:

Markozi - hope your keeping well?
Lilo -My Irish counterpart, haven't seen a post in a while from you hope all is well with you too?
Barbiebaby - my bumpbuddy how are you doing? 

Hello and Congrats to all the :bfp:'s 
AFM - Well feeling really good - too good really, Symptoms have taken a dip haven't been sick but intermittently nauses boobs are not sore unless i push on nipples ive put on two pounds but no real harm though. The only real symptom is bloating and gas - my work shirts are really bursting in the afternoon on holidays for two weeks in one wks time so think will have to buy some new preggo clothes..Anyone else at my stage and still wondering if this is for real and if its going to continue? x


----------



## Twinminator

MrsH1980 said:


> Feeling tired and emotional and lost today - bah, stupid hormones :nope:
> 
> The thought of making DHs dinner when I get home makes me want to heave; I really just need to go home and curl up on the sofa in my joggers :sleep:.
> 
> Note to self; Houmous is out; has always been a favourite of mine but I was feeling brave earlier and tried some and it tasted like I'd licked an ashtray :nope: Back to the Ginger nuts for me.....

From one Mrs H to another! - tired, emotional, lost, check. Making tea and heaving, check. Curl and and sleeeeep, check. Prepreg love houmous, nowpreg hate houmous, check. We were sep'd at birth!!!!! LMAO! :rofl:


----------



## Shrimpy

yay shells angles amd fingers x'd embo I'm sure they'll double :)

Well the lovely Dr gave me some anti nausea medication. He must have felt sorry for me and the state I looked lol I have one disolving under my lip right now so fingers x'd it will work! He also gave me some lactulose which will hopefully ease my discomfort :blush: Apparently I had a lot of protein and leukocytes in my urine so he thinks I may have an infection too but is holding off on the antibiotics until he gets the lab results back. Throughout both of my other pregnancies my urine tests always looked like I had an infection but always came back clear from the labs, very odd, perhaps I have weird wee? Anyhoo that's why he's holding off on the antibiotics.

About to google the medication he gave me as he said its not recommended for use in pregnancy but that's because of some random court case that happened 50 years ago that never had any evidence but it still made the company go bust so they are very careful about how they market it these days. He's known as an excellent diagnistician so I have faith in him but I would still like to do a little reading of my own too :)

WOAH, just written a novel sorry :) Im just pleased that I potentially may not feel like poo tomorrow :D

xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Twinminator said:


> MrsH1980 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling tired and emotional and lost today - bah, stupid hormones :nope:
> 
> The thought of making DHs dinner when I get home makes me want to heave; I really just need to go home and curl up on the sofa in my joggers :sleep:.
> 
> Note to self; Houmous is out; has always been a favourite of mine but I was feeling brave earlier and tried some and it tasted like I'd licked an ashtray :nope: Back to the Ginger nuts for me.....
> 
> From one Mrs H to another! - tired, emotional, lost, check. Making tea and heaving, check. Curl and and sleeeeep, check. Prepreg love houmous, nowpreg hate houmous, check. We were sep'd at birth!!!!! LMAO! :rofl:Click to expand...

 OOOO, I'm a Mrs H too. We could have our own elite club :haha:


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsH1980 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling tired and emotional and lost today - bah, stupid hormones :nope:
> 
> The thought of making DHs dinner when I get home makes me want to heave; I really just need to go home and curl up on the sofa in my joggers :sleep:.
> 
> Note to self; Houmous is out; has always been a favourite of mine but I was feeling brave earlier and tried some and it tasted like I'd licked an ashtray :nope: Back to the Ginger nuts for me.....
> 
> From one Mrs H to another! - tired, emotional, lost, check. Making tea and heaving, check. Curl and and sleeeeep, check. Prepreg love houmous, nowpreg hate houmous, check. We were sep'd at birth!!!!! LMAO! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OOOO, I'm a Mrs H too. We could have our own elite club :haha:Click to expand...

Okay but you have to start hating houmous if you don't already LMAO!!


----------



## Shrimpy

I normally love hummous, but the thought of it right now is not pleasant! Same with Coleslaw actually. Am I in? :)


----------



## Chimpette

Not sure what to think, my bloods came back and they have gone from 12504 to 18491 which is only a 47.5% rise....


----------



## Shrimpy

how many hours between the tests?


----------



## MrsH1980

Twinminator said:


> From one Mrs H to another! - tired, emotional, lost, check. Making tea and heaving, check. Curl and and sleeeeep, check. Prepreg love houmous, nowpreg hate houmous, check. We were sep'd at birth!!!!! LMAO! :rofl:

Ha ha ha , more than you know given that you are the Twinminator and I am a twin myself!! :shock:


----------



## MrsH1980

Shrimpy said:


> I normally love hummous, but the thought of it right now is not pleasant! Same with Coleslaw actually. Am I in? :)

Hee hee, sounds like we might have a winner here! :haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

ETA I don't know what my computers doing now lots of posts have appeared included the one I did earlier oh well its either the computer or preg brain kicking in!

oops my post seems to have disappeared - boo hoo

well done ShellsAngels glad everything is looking up fx for the next lot of results.


----------



## Chimpette

Shrimpy said:


> how many hours between the tests?

48 Hours inbetween, I'm scared and want to cry....


----------



## Tanikit

Chimpette that is a good rise especially since your numbers are so high - the higher they are the slower they start to rise.


----------



## Tanikit

Shellsangel yay for a great scan!


----------



## Chimpette

Tanikit said:


> Chimpette that is a good rise especially since your numbers are so high - the higher they are the slower they start to rise.

Hi Tanikit,

Thank you for the information, I really needed to hear that, my doctor wasn't worried, but he is just a normal GP so I wasn't too sure that I believed him, as he hasnt' got the best track record... you've honestly made me so so happy by saying that...! 

Thank you again! :flower:


----------



## MumtoJ

I thought numbers stopped doubling after 10k and slowed right down, what did the dr say?


----------



## Chimpette

Dr said it was ok as it was still rising, I've never had my bloods checked before so forgive me for being a little all over the place.

I guess I just read everywhere that it should rise by at least a 60% increase, and when it wasn't had a breakdown as I thought I was going to go through another MMC.... 

I really hope i'm just being silly, I've got a scan booked for the 28th... now I just have to try and stay calm until then..... grrrr easier said than done...!

xx


----------



## kelly brown

hi ladies i am moving tomorrow so i wont be on for about 4 weeks as i wont have internet so ill have loads to catch up on  speak to you all soon take care x x


----------



## Shrimpy

good luck with the move kelly!

chimp - like the others have said it rises slower after you get to 10,000 so I'm sure everythings perfect :)


----------



## braijackava

I also have not had any ms yet, fxed. Just the sore boobs and some heartburn. I have also had the af like cramps and painful twinges on the sides. Glad the hear that this is probably normal. EDD 3/22/11


----------



## braijackava

Also last pregnancy, that I miscarried, I did not have these pains. So I think they are a good sign. Baby never developed last time.


----------



## natty1985

Chimpette said:


> Dr said it was ok as it was still rising, I've never had my bloods checked before so forgive me for being a little all over the place.
> 
> I guess I just read everywhere that it should rise by at least a 60% increase, and when it wasn't had a breakdown as I thought I was going to go through another MMC....
> 
> I really hope i'm just being silly, I've got a scan booked for the 28th... now I just have to try and stay calm until then..... grrrr easier said than done...!
> 
> xx


Try not to worry mine increased 67% and i asked one nurse if it was ok and she said well it hasnt doubled has it and really worried me then when i went for my scan the other nurse said i dont know what shes on about she said there having viable pregnancies now with a rise of 37% then she said "what is normal?? we dont know". Honestly as long as they are rising all is well and i have read that once they go past 7000 they take 90+ hours xx


----------



## cherylanne

Good luck with the move *Kelly*


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck with the move kelly.

Braijakava stretching of the ligaments and uterus can lead to a lot of cramps which are normal.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! it has been a sleepy night and busy day so havent caught up til now. went to bed early cuz felt sick so i thought if i can just fall asleep i will wake up ok. woke up at midnight and about threw up. took a zofran and it calmed things down enough to sleep. sick off and on today but nothing like last night. our air conditioner broke so its screaming hot in here, makes for an uncomfortable day for me and babies. waiting on guy to get here now to fix it. :nope:

sorry for all having bad symptoms, i always tell myself it can only last nine months right! and the prize is worth the race.:hugs:

shells that is awesome news! yay!:happydance:

von- im right there with ya. actually i think u got it worse bump buddy. were you scribed bendectin? i heard it got a bad rap back in the day but a lot of tests have been run and its safe.

i got my new beta #s back and it went from 3380 to 12,123. but over 5 days so its still about 2.5 days like in the beginning for me. had to be over 6,000 for scan so i have my scan set up for tues at 3pm my time. could have had mon at 10:30am but hubby couldnt get off work to take care of kids til tues... so i guess i will wait lol:winkwink:


----------



## Shrimpy

I heart my dr, so far so good. Still feel a little bit sicky but nowhere near as bad as it was :happydance: I hope it stays like this!


Melissa - no it's called Buccastem 3, it's a different form of stemetil, you put it on your top gum under your lip and it disolves straight into your blood stream. It deals with the brain part of nausea rather than the gut part (does that make sense?). So far so good, i hope its not just a fluke!


----------



## MumtoJ

Kelly good luck with the move - wow 4 weeks without internet - think I'd go mad.

Melissa (blessed) Yay for the numbers - boo for the MS glad the meds are helping though. Fx time goes quickly for your scan.

Von glad the meds are helping what is it he's given you - I was on cyclizine (sp?) last time.


----------



## Shrimpy

Buccastem 3 , i dont think they're miracle workers but if I can function then it's all good :) I've heard good things about cyclezine, maybe if these dont work out I could ask for them?


----------



## blessedmomma

Shrimpy said:


> I heart my dr, so far so good. Still feel a little bit sicky but nowhere near as bad as it was :happydance: I hope it stays like this!
> 
> 
> Melissa - no it's called Buccastem 3, it's a different form of stemetil, you put it on your top gum under your lip and it disolves straight into your blood stream. It deals with the brain part of nausea rather than the gut part (does that make sense?). So far so good, i hope its not just a fluke!

that does make sense hun. my oldest son had teething really bad so we bought these things called teething tablets that are supposed to be all natural. they dissolve like that. i thought what a crock when i bought them, but they worked great, even better than baby orajel.


----------



## Chimpette

natty1985 said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> Dr said it was ok as it was still rising, I've never had my bloods checked before so forgive me for being a little all over the place.
> 
> I guess I just read everywhere that it should rise by at least a 60% increase, and when it wasn't had a breakdown as I thought I was going to go through another MMC....
> 
> I really hope i'm just being silly, I've got a scan booked for the 28th... now I just have to try and stay calm until then..... grrrr easier said than done...!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Try not to worry mine increased 67% and i asked one nurse if it was ok and she said well it hasnt doubled has it and really worried me then when i went for my scan the other nurse said i dont know what shes on about she said there having viable pregnancies now with a rise of 37% then she said "what is normal?? we dont know". Honestly as long as they are rising all is well and i have read that once they go past 7000 they take 90+ hours xxClick to expand...

Really...?? That's great news! I've been so worried, but have decided after ready the comments on it, that it's not bad news.. and I will HAVE this baby!!!!! Positive thinking brings positive things... so my new outlook is not to worry about it, I have a scan booked for 28th, so I guess we'll find out for sure then...

Thanks again, it really has reassured me. :flower:

xx


----------



## Shrimpy

OK, freaking out. I took my sickness as a good sign, and then of course I had to be an eejit and start reading about blighted ovums :( I have just announced to the world and his wife I'm expecting as I kept getting questions about why I wasn't going to this or that, and why I was always poorly. I hate lying so I just let the cat out of the bag. Now I'm terrified that it might be a blighted ovum and I'll have to tell everyone :cry:

I have a scan a week tomorrow but I'm seriously considering seeing if it can be brought forward. Am I being a total tool?


----------



## MrsH1980

Shrimpy said:


> OK, freaking out. I took my sickness as a good sign, and then of course I had to be an eejit and start reading about blighted ovums :( I have just announced to the world and his wife I'm expecting as I kept getting questions about why I wasn't going to this or that, and why I was always poorly. I hate lying so I just let the cat out of the bag. Now I'm terrified that it might be a blighted ovum and I'll have to tell everyone :cry:
> 
> I have a scan a week tomorrow but I'm seriously considering seeing if it can be brought forward. Am I being a total tool?

I feel exactly the same Hun - had to tell a couple of the girls at work as they had noticed a few odd things with me and no sooner had they quietly congratulated me was I googling blighted ovum, crapping myself.

Unfortunately nothing is guaranteed but the risks, although there, are low

Xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy said:


> OK, freaking out. I took my sickness as a good sign, and then of course I had to be an eejit and start reading about blighted ovums :( I have just announced to the world and his wife I'm expecting as I kept getting questions about why I wasn't going to this or that, and why I was always poorly. I hate lying so I just let the cat out of the bag. Now I'm terrified that it might be a blighted ovum and I'll have to tell everyone :cry:
> 
> I have a scan a week tomorrow but I'm seriously considering seeing if it can be brought forward. Am I being a total tool?

Oh hun, Mrs H, Von, Von Von Von. The internet is a wonderful thing but sometimes we can "know" too much. If you'd never read about blighted ovums, you'd simply think it was something that happened when your chucky eggs had past their sell by date. Don't get me wrong, I'm the last one to judge, I'm a Google-addict (I thought my dizziness before I got my BFP was down to a neuriological problem and that I was going to have a stroke any minute!!!)
Clearly your symptoms are much worse this time but every pg is different. Of course, ring the doc first thing in the morning if you still feel strongly there's something amiss, but in the meantime, just concentrate on relaxing and trying to feel as human as you possibly can. Hope you feel better soon xx :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Shrimpy said:


> OK, freaking out. I took my sickness as a good sign, and then of course I had to be an eejit and start reading about blighted ovums :( I have just announced to the world and his wife I'm expecting as I kept getting questions about why I wasn't going to this or that, and why I was always poorly. I hate lying so I just let the cat out of the bag. Now I'm terrified that it might be a blighted ovum and I'll have to tell everyone :cry:
> 
> I have a scan a week tomorrow but I'm seriously considering seeing if it can be brought forward. Am I being a total tool?


in a word yes - it hopefully will be fine and if the worst happens think of all the support you'll get with everyone knowing.


----------



## rottpaw

Shrimpy said:


> OK, freaking out. I took my sickness as a good sign, and then of course I had to be an eejit and start reading about blighted ovums :( I have just announced to the world and his wife I'm expecting as I kept getting questions about why I wasn't going to this or that, and why I was always poorly. I hate lying so I just let the cat out of the bag. Now I'm terrified that it might be a blighted ovum and I'll have to tell everyone :cry:
> 
> I have a scan a week tomorrow but I'm seriously considering seeing if it can be brought forward. Am I being a total tool?

I am with you! I am in that same boat of worry but, as others have said, try not to worry. If anything happens I too have told the whole world, but had to for the same reasons you mentioned. We will be fine I'll just feel better after my scan. Try not to sweat it - and back away from the Google LOL!!


----------



## Shrimpy

ahhh boooo! Sorry for my freakout. Hubby is home now and has chilled me out slightly (not like that you filthy minded people :winkwink:) hehe 

Anyhoo, I think we all need to take heed to my new Avatar :D


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy said:


> ahhh boooo! Sorry for my freakout. Hubby is home now and has chilled me out slightly (not like that you filthy minded people :winkwink:) hehe
> 
> Anyhoo, I think we all need to take heed to my new Avatar :D

Good for you hunnee, that's the spirit! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyZiborg

Yup I am at the stage of wondering if this is for real and if its going to continue? Just hoping everything continues to go well. Glad I am not the only one feeling this way.


----------



## Embo78

Brilliant avatar shrilly. Just shown my OH and he :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

I mean shrimpy!!!!! Damn iPhone !!


----------



## MrsH1980

Love the avatar Hun!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol von!!!!!!!!!! love the av. i honestly dont even know what i blighted ovum is.... dont make me wander, i'll google it! i'll do it!


----------



## Shrimpy

nooooo Just say NOOOO!!! :) It's where the egg fertilises and implants but something happens during fertilisation. The sac continues to grow and form and a placenta develops but a baby never forms. So when you go for a scan you will never see a fetal pole.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no! not good. i thought maybe it was what happened with my last mc but the baby didnt form right and it was a genetic issue. wow, that would suck. i hope i see mine tues!


----------



## Shrimpy

you will melissa :)


----------



## MumtoJ

night night ladies - going to bed before i start stressing obout blighted ovums or get tempted to google something


----------



## blessedmomma

i know suga. im not the least bit worried. how is the ms going? new med still working?

i took a zofran earlier and feel great for a minute. if i even feel the slightest bit sick at bedtime im gonna take one before i go to sleep


----------



## natty1985

i too had a freak on about blighted Ovums myself along with AQ when she was still in the thread :cry: 

now i know its not a blighted ovum and there is a heartbeat im googling and freaking out that ill go to the next scan and there will be no heartbeat !!

i dont really think how far we are along were always going to stress out about something ??!

Did anyone else seem to think their 1st was very stress free? x


----------



## blessedmomma

my first i think was most stressful. i had just had two mc though. lost first one at 8 weeks and second at 7 weeks so by 9 weeks with my first i felt ok and enjoyed it


----------



## natty1985

oh god every week feels like a milestone but when you hear stories like that they make you realise it can still happen cant it :(


----------



## blessedmomma

oh sweetums dont let that freak that you out. all will be ok. i wasnt being monitored at all with first preg so dont know how things would have went if they had checked bloods or done a scan. 

second one they did first scan at seven weeks and found out it never had developed into a baby. you have already had scans and all was well. that greatly increases chances of things being ok for your whole preg


----------



## blessedmomma

sweetums dont let that worry you.

with first i hadnt even made it to dr when i miscarried. if i had a scan or bloods i bet they wouldve found something was wrong

with second, dr knew i had mc before and ran scan at 7 weeks and found out baby never developed right. 

you have already had scan so chances are greatly increased that things will be ok for you :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

I have psorisis on my head terrible because i worry about EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING !!! i dont know what it is but im definitely a big worrier i just cant relax ever since i was little x I know a HB greatly increases chances i think its still 78% or something go on to have normal preggs with a baby with Hb AT 6 weeks then lessens every week i too like VON google wayyy to much lol ...xxx

What will be will be hey :) im off to bed now 

night girls xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry it wouldnt post first message so i retyped it. now i see it did post!


----------



## natty1985

im so so sad ive lost 2 of my bump buddies this week :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

goodnight rest well!:sleep:


----------



## natty1985

Thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Embo78

natty1985 said:


> im so so sad ive lost 2 of my bump buddies this week :cry:

Oh no nat that's so sad. Who were your bump buddies? X


----------



## bexbexbex

Ohhhh
Just rechecked my dates!
Its the 25th Feb 2011, not the 1st March.....
No doubt it'll change again. 
Ill pop over to the feb mums. 
xx


----------



## rottpaw

natty1985 said:


> I have psorisis on my head terrible because i worry about EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING !!! i dont know what it is but im definitely a big worrier i just cant relax ever since i was little x I know a HB greatly increases chances i think its still 78% or something go on to have normal preggs with a baby with Hb AT 6 weeks then lessens every week i too like VON google wayyy to much lol ...xxx
> 
> What will be will be hey :) im off to bed now
> 
> night girls xxx

I am the same way Natty! I try not to worrybut it is like I am hardwired to do so. I am trying to take Melissa (blessed)'s advice and chill lol! Will feel better after my scan.


----------



## blessedmomma

i guess its all in how you look at things. i know that something was wrong with the babies that i mc. so when it comes down to it im thankful that Gods mercy was greater for them than me. He certainly could have had more mercy for me than them and let them live here with me no matter what struggles they would have endured while alive here. 

but i love them so much that i would rather be the one to suffer without them being strong for them and knowing that they are in a place where they were made perfect and will hurt no more, than to make them suffer thru life here and be strong for me.

anyways they are not dead, but alive and really they are waiting on us to get there and be with them forever, me and their dad and their siblings.

im not saying that i wasnt torn up about it but in the same way that i know Jesus wraps His arms around me and comforts me about it and gives me peace from it, i also know that His same arms are holding them til i get there to love them up again. and life only seems long, i know i will be there in no time at all really.


----------



## Tanikit

Rottpaw apparently the chance of m/c after seeing the heartbeat (no matter when) drops all the way down to 2% (98% chance of success)

Blessedmomma you have such a good outlook - m/c is so so hard, but I really like how you think.

I want to say that my DH has surpassed all my expectations and I am the luckiest wife in the world. Hypoglycaemia started yesterday (its due around 8-12 weeks in a type 1 diabetic pregnancy) and it is awful - it makes me unable to function properly and I fight with DH when he tries to help me without even realising I am doing so. Despite him having my stomach bug he managed to see to DD who had got out of bed and was not asleep, get me juice which I think I tipped everywhere and messed in my hair and the bedding, give me a bath, change my clothes, change the bedding and get me back to bed with higher sugar levels all while I resisted and moaned and while he must have been feeling thoroughly awful and then he got DD to bed and has been looking after her ever since (I think he's asleep in her bed with her now) So he has done what I didn't believe possible and I am feeling terribly loved - love you DH!

On the hypoglycaemic note it is really scaring me now as I went low driving yesterday and that is incredibly dangerous - I couldn't pull off cause it was rush hour traffic (5 lane highway) and I was battling just to stay in the lane I was in let alone judge all the distances to get to the side of the road. I just praise God I didn't have an accident and that was despite taking as many precautions as I could. I was so scared and I am not keen to drive now til first trimester is up, but I will have to.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> i guess its all in how you look at things. i know that something was wrong with the babies that i mc. so when it comes down to it im thankful that Gods mercy was greater for them than me. He certainly could have had more mercy for me than them and let them live here with me no matter what struggles they would have endured while alive here.
> 
> but i love them so much that i would rather be the one to suffer without them being strong for them and knowing that they are in a place where they were made perfect and will hurt no more, than to make them suffer thru life here and be strong for me.
> 
> anyways they are not dead, but alive and really they are waiting on us to get there and be with them forever, me and their dad and their siblings.
> 
> im not saying that i wasnt torn up about it but in the same way that i know Jesus wraps His arms around me and comforts me about it and gives me peace from it, i also know that His same arms are holding them til i get there to love them up again. and life only seems long, i know i will be there in no time at all really.


Hugs my friend! :hugs: You have such a wonderful perspective and as always, your words remind me where my head and heart should be. :winkwink: I guess because we have been trying for so long, it feels like it would destroy both hubby and me to lose one so soon after we "received" it. But I understand what you're saying, and you're right. 

Hope you have a great night without too much sickness! I was feeling really :sick: this morning and around lunch, but by this evening I was starving again, and hubby took me for yummy pizza (something I've been craving since before I even found out I was pregnant LOL!) I had the most yummy Greek salad and pepperoni pizza and it was all divine...until i had to take my prenatal on top of it (it tears up my stomach unless I take it in the _middle _of the meal, and I forgot!).

And I am sorry about your A/C! I definitely feel for you. It was cooler here today, but only because it was setting up to storm. We've got quite a storm here now, but I think for once I can actually sleep through it. I'm super tired! Off to :sleep: Night!


----------



## braijackava

Feeling very......hmmmm lightheaded? Kinda out of it tonight? Not really tired. It is a weird feeling. I worry every night I will wake up in the morning with ms. Crossing my fingers it skips me this pregnancy.


----------



## bumble b

can you add me please. very early but due on 28th march :happydance: 

really scared after 2 mc so i'm not putting a ticker up just yet xxx


----------



## Embo78

Welcome bumble b xx


----------



## cherylanne

Welcome *bumble b* xx


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome bumble b and congrats on your BFP - wishing you a happy healthy 8+ months.


----------



## dan-o

Yay!!! Hi Bumble b, congrats!! :wohoo:


----------



## Shrimpy

morning all! Natty I've lost one of mine too :cry: I feel so bad for them. If you feel like you want another then I would be glad to have another to add to the mix :)

Not sure if the pills are working. I think I feel better but there is still a hint of nausea there so I'm feeling very cautious about eating and drinking still. They make me quite sleepy which isn't the best seeing as I'm exhausted anyway :) But I'll stick with them and hopefully they just take a few days to kick in properly. Hubby's off today and tomo which will be nice and then he's only in Mon-Wed then he's off for 3 weeks and I can't wait!!

What exciting things do we have planned for the weekend?


----------



## natty1985

cheers Shrimpy i shall add you now then im back up to my original 3 :) Im not up to much i was sick at 3:30am this morning :( then ive felt a bit queezy all day on and off !!! i have woken up to a puppy who has decided to just wee in his bed instead of going out and a 3 yr old who thinks he has gone back a yr today and is weeing in his pants typical eh!! They are both boys so very lazy !!Im still in my pjs just about to tackle the ironing again and strip the beds off then im hoping that will be it for me for the day lol hard life eh xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all,

Well DS finally slept through at got up 8 which was heaven, until I realised we had an 8:30 hairdressers appointment so bit of a mad rush, no breakfast and feeling very sicky! Got back home and managed a slice of toast but still feeling awful, then back out to go looking for a bed for DS. Had some lunch and now curled up on sofa feeling sick, tired and still no bed for DS.

MIL coming around in a bit so will need to perk up for that as she doesn't know.


----------



## Reebo

Morning ladies,
Last night I had a bit of brown spotting - not enough to fill a pad, just a few spots on my undies. Is this normal and should I be worried?? :shrug:


----------



## rottpaw

Tanikit said:


> Rottpaw apparently the chance of m/c after seeing the heartbeat (no matter when) drops all the way down to 2% (98% chance of success)
> 
> Blessedmomma you have such a good outlook - m/c is so so hard, but I really like how you think.
> 
> I want to say that my DH has surpassed all my expectations and I am the luckiest wife in the world. Hypoglycaemia started yesterday (its due around 8-12 weeks in a type 1 diabetic pregnancy) and it is awful - it makes me unable to function properly and I fight with DH when he tries to help me without even realising I am doing so. Despite him having my stomach bug he managed to see to DD who had got out of bed and was not asleep, get me juice which I think I tipped everywhere and messed in my hair and the bedding, give me a bath, change my clothes, change the bedding and get me back to bed with higher sugar levels all while I resisted and moaned and while he must have been feeling thoroughly awful and then he got DD to bed and has been looking after her ever since (I think he's asleep in her bed with her now) So he has done what I didn't believe possible and I am feeling terribly loved - love you DH!
> 
> On the hypoglycaemic note it is really scaring me now as I went low driving yesterday and that is incredibly dangerous - I couldn't pull off cause it was rush hour traffic (5 lane highway) and I was battling just to stay in the lane I was in let alone judge all the distances to get to the side of the road. I just praise God I didn't have an accident and that was despite taking as many precautions as I could. I was so scared and I am not keen to drive now til first trimester is up, but I will have to.


Hi Bronwyn, 

Thank you for sharing those stats! That is definitely good news! I will feel so much better if everything is good with my scan; it's just been hard to wait for it. This is our first so I'm super nervous about most everything LOL!

I am so sorry about your hypo. I have a touch of hypoglycemia normally - I'm not diabetic, but I do have blood sugar issues with reactive hypo. It sounds like your DH took great care of you and I'm just sorry you have had such a terrible week, with the gastro bug going through the whole house and now that scare. 

When you drive, can you keep a soda or something in the car with you so you can sip it? That seems to help me anytime I will be a while without food. I bring along the plastic bottle sodas (with a lid) so I can kind of take them wherever I need to as I run errands or whatever. Just something that gets into your system quickly but where you can control the quantity. I am so sorry you have to drive right now. Last week I was so dizzy (I think from all the progesterone) that I did not really feel safe driving, either. 

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome Bumble and other new March Mummies! 

How is everyone today?

Not much going on here. We have a low-key weekend in store which I desperately need. Looks like it may rain some today (or at least be cloudy) so I am planning to get a few things done in my home office today and just relax around the house. I slept till almost 8 (which, after getting up all week for work, feels like pure heaven!) 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## rottpaw

Reebo said:


> Morning ladies,
> Last night I had a bit of brown spotting - not enough to fill a pad, just a few spots on my undies. Is this normal and should I be worried?? :shrug:

Hi Reebo! 

There will be others who are much more experienced with this than I am, but from everything I've heard, brown blood is "old" blood and is nothing to worry over. FX'd everything's fine for you! :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Welcome all mummies and congrats!!!.... my god im so sick girls, i mean proper nausea all the time its miserable cuse i feel i cant go anywhere incase i chuck up in the street or something lol i will be pleased when my eldest breaks up from school tuesday so i can not worry bout puking up on the school runs hahahaha


----------



## codegirl

Good morning all you March Mummy Lovelies!!

So I had my first dr. appointment yesterday. It was 1 hour long We talked medical history. I have to go for the big GD test right away and then again in 2nd tri because of family history. And I'm getting a referal to a special clinic at the hospital that deals with Materinal Mental Health. I think that's pretty darn cool. AND I'm getting a referal to a nutritionist as we are going to attempt to make a slightly smaller baby this time 

I'm going for my nuchal Translucency scan in a few weeks and they are going to book my 20 week scan right away too.

And the dr. said we will talk about how to avoid some of the things that happened in my last birth once I'm a bit farther along.

All in all a good appointment I think


----------



## Marnik

Congrats to all the new girls and mommies to be :)

I feel absolutly horrible I can't keep anything down is there anything u all sugest? ? Nothing even sounds good


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well DS finally slept through at got up 8 which was heaven, until I realised we had an 8:30 hairdressers appointment so bit of a mad rush, no breakfast and feeling very sicky! Got back home and managed a slice of toast but still feeling awful, then back out to go looking for a bed for DS. Had some lunch and now curled up on sofa feeling sick, tired and still no bed for DS.
> 
> MIL coming around in a bit so will need to perk up for that as she doesn't know.


Hang in there Cathryn! I am sorry you have to pretend for your MIL! Hugs and hope everything goes fine while she's there! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Marnik said:


> Congrats to all the new girls and mommies to be :)
> 
> I feel absolutly horrible I can't keep anything down is there anything u all sugest? ? Nothing even sounds good

Hi marnik - 

What has worked for me so far is to start with ginger ale. Pour it over ice and just sip it; don't even think about trying to eat anything until your stomach feels a little better and something (anything) actually sounds good. If it sounds good, at least in my case, I'm usually able to eat it and it won't make me worse. From there add saltines and if that sticks, maybe a banana or some other fruit that appeals. Hope this helps! :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

rottpaw said:


> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well DS finally slept through at got up 8 which was heaven, until I realised we had an 8:30 hairdressers appointment so bit of a mad rush, no breakfast and feeling very sicky! Got back home and managed a slice of toast but still feeling awful, then back out to go looking for a bed for DS. Had some lunch and now curled up on sofa feeling sick, tired and still no bed for DS.
> 
> MIL coming around in a bit so will need to perk up for that as she doesn't know.
> 
> 
> Hang in there Cathryn! I am sorry you have to pretend for your MIL! Hugs and hope everything goes fine while she's there! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Spoke to OH and have agreed to tell her this afternoon, as we know things are going to get harder if last time is anything to go by, but here comes the 20 questions all in once that we wont have any answers to!

Glad you got a sleep in this morning.


----------



## leesa73

Reebo said:


> Morning ladies,
> Last night I had a bit of brown spotting - not enough to fill a pad, just a few spots on my undies. Is this normal and should I be worried?? :shrug:

Reebo, I had the same thing for two days last week - barely a few spots on my skivvies, and light brown. I have had a some light light pink when wiping (sorry if TMI) as well. I talked to the nurse yesterday and she said that's normal, and that I should worry if it gets heavier like a flow, is bright red, or is accompanied by cramps. Being the scientific girl that I am - I also polled a few women who were pregnant or recently pregnant and they had ALL had some spotting at some point.

Hopefully this puts you a little at ease...


----------



## leesa73

Welcome and congrats to the new Marchies! Man, you ladies are hard to keep up with! Lol.

And :hugs: :cry: to those who have lost their beanies.


----------



## MumtoJ

Marnik,
mine changes at the moment pressed apple juice settles my stomach or orange and passionfruit squash. And Protiens at the moment I can keep down, but fruit and veg are a complete no no - just go with whatever you can keep down don't worry too much about a balanced diet


----------



## blessedmomma

bronwyn- you are having the roughest time. it makes my ms seem so puny compared to your life. i cant even imagine what all you are going thru right now. its so wonderful that your husband is helping out. you guys are a team and u really need him now. you are in my heart today sugar. 

angela- what time is your scan tues? mine is at 3pm my time so 4pm your time. hope your dizziness goes away soon and you get used to progest.

mumtoj- glad you are finally getting some relief from a sick baby. when one of mine gets sick they all pass it around then me and DH get it last. a flu is just exhausting around here. 

shrimpy and natty- sorry your still sick ladies. it makes for a rough day. most of mine is middle of the night so its weird for me, and really sucks to wake up with and try to sleep again after.

congrats to new ladies and welcome :hugs:
and hope everyone with ms is still able to manage!


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well DS finally slept through at got up 8 which was heaven, until I realised we had an 8:30 hairdressers appointment so bit of a mad rush, no breakfast and feeling very sicky! Got back home and managed a slice of toast but still feeling awful, then back out to go looking for a bed for DS. Had some lunch and now curled up on sofa feeling sick, tired and still no bed for DS.
> 
> MIL coming around in a bit so will need to perk up for that as she doesn't know.
> 
> 
> Hang in there Cathryn! I am sorry you have to pretend for your MIL! Hugs and hope everything goes fine while she's there! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Spoke to OH and have agreed to tell her this afternoon, as we know things are going to get harder if last time is anything to go by, but here comes the 20 questions all in once that we wont have any answers to!
> 
> Glad you got a sleep in this morning.Click to expand...

Glad to hear you decided to go ahead and tell her; at least you won't have that pressure to deal with now when you see her. If there's anything worse than feeling ill, it has to be feeling ill while trying to act like nothing's wrong! :hugs:

Let us know how she takes the news!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> bronwyn- you are having the roughest time. it makes my ms seem so puny compared to your life. i cant even imagine what all you are going thru right now. its so wonderful that your husband is helping out. you guys are a team and u really need him now. you are in my heart today sugar.
> 
> angela- what time is your scan tues? mine is at 3pm my time so 4pm your time. hope your dizziness goes away soon and you get used to progest.
> 
> mumtoj- glad you are finally getting some relief from a sick baby. when one of mine gets sick they all pass it around then me and DH get it last. a flu is just exhausting around here.
> 
> shrimpy and natty- sorry your still sick ladies. it makes for a rough day. most of mine is middle of the night so its weird for me, and really sucks to wake up with and try to sleep again after.
> 
> congrats to new ladies and welcome :hugs:
> and hope everyone with ms is still able to manage!


Morning Melissa! 

I am so sorry you are waking up sick - that's what I had the first week. I keep ginger ale by the bed and whenever I wake up with nausea I sip that till my stomach settles. But I know how miserable that is to wake up and not be able to sleep again after. And you have so much to keep up with during your days. hugs!! :hugs:

My scan is Tuesday at 11, so 10 your time. I will definitely pray for you and please pray for me as well! I'm still so nervouse, but trying to remember it all belongs to God. 

hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Reebo

leesa73 said:


> Reebo, I had the same thing for two days last week - barely a few spots on my skivvies, and light brown. I have had a some light light pink when wiping (sorry if TMI) as well. I talked to the nurse yesterday and she said that's normal, and that I should worry if it gets heavier like a flow, is bright red, or is accompanied by cramps. Being the scientific girl that I am - I also polled a few women who were pregnant or recently pregnant and they had ALL had some spotting at some point.
> 
> Hopefully this puts you a little at ease...

Thanks, Leesa! (and Rottpaw for your earlier response). This does make me feel better. I also read that sometimes spotting occurs around the time you were supposed to get AF, which for me would have been yesterday.

Took my first ballet class since getting the BFP. My little bean is already throwing off my balance while turning! I also feel like I look huge, but I'm sure I'm the only one who notices that.

Have a date with OH today to buy preggo books. :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

Reebo said:


> leesa73 said:
> 
> 
> Reebo, I had the same thing for two days last week - barely a few spots on my skivvies, and light brown. I have had a some light light pink when wiping (sorry if TMI) as well. I talked to the nurse yesterday and she said that's normal, and that I should worry if it gets heavier like a flow, is bright red, or is accompanied by cramps. Being the scientific girl that I am - I also polled a few women who were pregnant or recently pregnant and they had ALL had some spotting at some point.
> 
> Hopefully this puts you a little at ease...
> 
> Thanks, Leesa! (and Rottpaw for your earlier response). This does make me feel better. I also read that sometimes spotting occurs around the time you were supposed to get AF, which for me would have been yesterday.
> 
> Took my first ballet class since getting the BFP. My little bean is already throwing off my balance while turning! I also feel like I look huge, but I'm sure I'm the only one who notices that.
> 
> Have a date with OH today to buy preggo books. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Reebo! Do you have specific books in mind? My good friend just dropped off 4 at my house and then she recommended 3 that I purchased online this week. I bought "From the Hips", "Birthing from Within", and "The Birth Partner" for SO to read :o) My friend brought over "Girlfriend's Guide to Pregnancy", "What to Expect", "What to Eat", and another one that I don't recall the name but is full of beautiful photos of baby along the way. I doubt I'll read them all (probably won't read what to expect or what to eat but will look thru them), but excited to have some different books to look at! 

I didn't read your previous post about spotting, but read one of the above replies. I hope you are doing okay and yeah, they say that spotting around the time AF would have shown is normal--

Have fun shopping :)


----------



## kelly brown

afternoon ladies well the move went well at my mums now having dinner so high jacking her computer lol so i have not read any of the last few post as only have a few mintues before dinner is served and mummy does not no i am pregnant didnt want to tell her as i think she been through enough this year with losing her husband and she was heart broken last time when mmc x2 so we not saying a word still 12wk scan so any way i still having the brown spotting which is so bloody annoying not much today so after a horrible night thinking i was losing our baby for the 3rd time i booked up and paid for a early scan at the hosptial i had a scan on monday and this is as follows

gestational sac (mean) 10.3mm
gestational sac volume 0.5ml
gestational 14mm x 10mm x 7mm
crl which is babiys size 3.8mm
embryo present and babys fatal heart action present
which made me 5wks 5 days

today scan 
gestational sac (mean 18.3mm
gestational sac volume 3.0ml
crl which is babys sizw 9.5mm
heat beat rate is 134 bpm
which i am 6wks 3 days 
her sizes made me 7wks but she said she wont change this as she will go by me last af and they may change dates at 12wks scan omg i was on cloud 9 was so expecting bad news the lady was lovely and said baby was fine and healthy and heart beat is normal and she looked every where for old blood as it brown not red and could not find it she did say it could be from my cervix and to montior it and go see gp if your still concerned but your baby is doing fine she said the baby as grown so much in 5 days what a relief got another one booked in on the 31/7/2010 9.30 ill be 8 wks it would be rude not to show pictures ;-) 
https://i25.tinypic.com/2wfiu52.jpg

zoomed in 

https://i29.tinypic.com/1zcpfdi.jpg


----------



## membas#1

Marnik said:


> Congrats to all the new girls and mommies to be :)
> 
> I feel absolutly horrible I can't keep anything down is there anything u all sugest? ? Nothing even sounds good

Maybe try some ginger tea. Ginger is really good for nausea. GL and sorry you are feeling so bad.


----------



## MumtoJ

rottpaw said:


> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well DS finally slept through at got up 8 which was heaven, until I realised we had an 8:30 hairdressers appointment so bit of a mad rush, no breakfast and feeling very sicky! Got back home and managed a slice of toast but still feeling awful, then back out to go looking for a bed for DS. Had some lunch and now curled up on sofa feeling sick, tired and still no bed for DS.
> 
> MIL coming around in a bit so will need to perk up for that as she doesn't know.
> 
> 
> Hang in there Cathryn! I am sorry you have to pretend for your MIL! Hugs and hope everything goes fine while she's there! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Spoke to OH and have agreed to tell her this afternoon, as we know things are going to get harder if last time is anything to go by, but here comes the 20 questions all in once that we wont have any answers to!
> 
> Glad you got a sleep in this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you decided to go ahead and tell her; at least you won't have that pressure to deal with now when you see her. If there's anything worse than feeling ill, it has to be feeling ill while trying to act like nothing's wrong! :hugs:
> 
> Let us know how she takes the news!Click to expand...

As it turned out she didn't turn up until we were about to eat and we didn't want to tell her and turf her out so we will have to tell her another time.:shrug:


----------



## rottpaw

kelly brown said:


> afternoon ladies well the move went well at my mums now having dinner so high jacking her computer lol so i have not read any of the last few post as only have a few mintues before dinner is served and mummy does not no i am pregnant didnt want to tell her as i think she been through enough this year with losing her husband and she was heart broken last time when mmc x2 so we not saying a word still 12wk scan so any way i still having the brown spotting which is so bloody annoying not much today so after a horrible night thinking i was losing our baby for the 3rd time i booked up and paid for a early scan at the hosptial i had a scan on monday and this is as follows
> 
> gestational sac (mean) 10.3mm
> gestational sac volume 0.5ml
> gestational 14mm x 10mm x 7mm
> crl which is babiys size 3.8mm
> embryo present and babys fatal heart action present
> which made me 5wks 5 days
> 
> today scan
> gestational sac (mean 18.3mm
> gestational sac volume 3.0ml
> crl which is babys sizw 9.5mm
> heat beat rate is 134 bpm
> which i am 6wks 3 days
> her sizes made me 7wks but she said she wont change this as she will go by me last af and they may change dates at 12wks scan omg i was on cloud 9 was so expecting bad news the lady was lovely and said baby was fine and healthy and heart beat is normal and she looked every where for old blood as it brown not red and could not find it she did say it could be from my cervix and to montior it and go see gp if your still concerned but your baby is doing fine she said the baby as grown so much in 5 days what a relief got another one booked in on the 31/7/2010 9.30 ill be 8 wks it would be rude not to show pictures ;-)
> https://i25.tinypic.com/2wfiu52.jpg
> 
> zoomed in
> 
> https://i29.tinypic.com/1zcpfdi.jpg


YAYY! :happydance: Kelly this is awesome news! I love getting to see everyone's pics, too. Hugs and glad the move is going well! :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Great pics Kelly - glad to read the fab news.


----------



## Reebo

I did some research on Amazon and think I'm going to get:

Mayo Clinic Guide to pregnancy
Girlfriend's Guide
Eating for Pregnancy
Expect the Best

I've heard that What to Expect can be really alarmist so I think I'll stay away from it!

Congrats Kelly on your good scan!


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> bronwyn- you are having the roughest time. it makes my ms seem so puny compared to your life. i cant even imagine what all you are going thru right now. its so wonderful that your husband is helping out. you guys are a team and u really need him now. you are in my heart today sugar.
> 
> angela- what time is your scan tues? mine is at 3pm my time so 4pm your time. hope your dizziness goes away soon and you get used to progest.
> 
> mumtoj- glad you are finally getting some relief from a sick baby. when one of mine gets sick they all pass it around then me and DH get it last. a flu is just exhausting around here.
> 
> shrimpy and natty- sorry your still sick ladies. it makes for a rough day. most of mine is middle of the night so its weird for me, and really sucks to wake up with and try to sleep again after.
> 
> congrats to new ladies and welcome :hugs:
> and hope everyone with ms is still able to manage!
> 
> 
> Morning Melissa!
> 
> I am so sorry you are waking up sick - that's what I had the first week. I keep ginger ale by the bed and whenever I wake up with nausea I sip that till my stomach settles. But I know how miserable that is to wake up and not be able to sleep again after. And you have so much to keep up with during your days. hugs!! :hugs:
> 
> My scan is Tuesday at 11, so 10 your time. I will definitely pray for you and please pray for me as well! I'm still so nervouse, but trying to remember it all belongs to God.
> 
> hugs! :hugs:Click to expand...

hey miss! i cant wait to hear how your scan goes! i know it will be just beautiful. i finally gave in and took a zofran. trying not to take too many but after a while i just need some relief. they seem to give me headaches. so i will need a couple tylenol here in a few. my hubby is so sweet, he saw i wasnt feeling good so asked if i wanted to get some maternity clothes later. he knows i gave all my old stash away. i said shoot lets go right now! he had to mow church lawn this morning and it took 2 1/2 hrs so im surprised he would want to go anywhere today. but yay anyways!!! :happydance:

we just got back so gonna enjoy a movie together and chill in the air. he loves that movie facing the giants so i think ill put it in for him.

i will pray for you sweetums! and thanks for your prayers, i need as many as i can get! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Reebo said:


> I did some research on Amazon and think I'm going to get:
> 
> Mayo Clinic Guide to pregnancy
> Girlfriend's Guide
> Eating for Pregnancy
> Expect the Best
> 
> I've heard that What to Expect can be really alarmist so I think I'll stay away from it!
> 
> Congrats Kelly on your good scan!

I've read Girlfriend's Guide and definitely recommend it. She's great! I have What to Expect but it's a lot more involved. Haven't yet had the energy to wade through it yet lol! But enjoy the week by week details.


----------



## Anababe

Evening ladies

My friend has been over for couple days so not been on much, caught up best i can though :)

Kelly - Thats wonderful news, great pictures i bet your so happy and relieved! :hugs:

MumtoJ - Sorry you didnt get chance to tell your MIL. Good luck for when the right time comes along xx

Reebo - Enjoy your books they sound good :thumbup: I had loads of different ones with my first pregnancy but now.. ive just got google :rofl:

Not much to update with me, no symptoms other than a little more tired than usual. 5 weeks today though! :)

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly- what fab news and baby is cutie pie!

reebo- hope you have some peace about the spotting. i had some too around that time. its normal and all but one thing you dont want to see when pg.

angela- i got my girlfriends guide!!!! havent had time to read anything yet but have it lol. also have week by week and what to expect. i also just visited used store and bought a few pg books for 25 cents each, cant beat that.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for 5 weeks anababe! i just realized a couple days ago i hit the 6 weeks mark. how did i miss it?


----------



## Embo78

That's great Kelly! Just answered on your "spotting" thread to. So chuffed for you xx


----------



## Twinminator

Evening ladies, glad to see everyone seems to be on track with their beanies, I know MS is flooring a lot of you and that's a bummer, but in a a month or two's time it'll be a distant memory and replaced with the joy of a wriggly jiggly baby kicking! :happydance:

Just a bit of research that you may or may not be aware of that I discovered today...
Obviously we all know the scary stats on miscarriage in the first trimester right?, well, if you have had a previous pregnancy that resulted in a live birth, your odds drop massively to just 5%!!!! That is of course if you haven't had any previous miscarriages either. 
But anyhoo, it made me feel a whole lot more confident :)

If you fall in this category, I hope it brings you some comfort :flower:


----------



## L82

Hey ladies, 

Have any of you been feeling extremely tired?? All week i have felt i could just fall asleep were i was, i went to bed last night at 9.30, OH got up with the kids and i stayed in bed til 10am, and then had to go back up for a nap at 3.30 for an hour and a half and i am still tired!!! Just wondered if anyone else is this bad??

Hopefully this is a good sign for my scan on Wednesday :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Sarah ... I love you!! You have just chillded me out immensley. I have 2 beaultiful live girls and although Summer tried to appear at 28 weeks we managed to hold onto her and the little booger was 2 days overdue eventually :) But apart from that we're good!


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy said:


> Sarah ... I love you!! You have just chillded me out immensley. I have 2 beaultiful live girls and although Summer tried to appear at 28 weeks we managed to hold onto her and the little booger was 2 days overdue eventually :) But apart from that we're good!

And I luv you too, Von De Shrimp :rofl:

Hope you don't mind me asking but are you really short??? (Hence the shrimp reference???) Or do you just love seafood??!! { Even more :rofl: !! }


----------



## blessedmomma

sooooo ladies.... are we finding out what we are having????????????

with my last i didnt want to know until they were scanning me and asked if i did. of course i caved under the pressure and had to know then. i told my dh i didnt want to know this time and he laughed and said we will see about that. he always wants to know. likes to know who he is shopping for.


----------



## cherylanne

I think i want to know this time. Grace was a surprise but i want to be able to tell her this is going to be her brother/sister xx


----------



## Shrimpy

lol I am pretty short 5"3 but I always think a baby at the early stage looks like li'l shrimp so I thought why not be Shrimpy :) Although this little bean has been named Fredlet as my husband has an obsession with the name Frederick :wacko: I am not a fan so we came to the agreement that we would call the bean Fredlet and not use the name Frederick. 

... And there is chapter 1 in my life story :rofl:


ETA: We're not finding out. This is our last bubs and we found out with the 2 girls so would like to do it differently this time and have a little surprise :)


----------



## blessedmomma

fredlet lol!!!!!!!!:wohoo: you are so funny von. almost everything you say i crack up at.

seriously dont let that man name that sweet innocent baby frederick! :rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

Aahh, Fredlet The Shrimp... you know, if we're still posting in 9 months time, I AIN'T going to forget that, LOL!
I've never had a dilemma about whether to find out the gender at the 20 week scan, I'm FAAAR too curious not to know. Besides which, when we were having the girls, we wanted to get well prepared mentally for anything and everything, not so much whether it was girl / boy but whether they were going to be the SAME gender.

This time round I'll want to know because I'm not hanging onto mountains of the girls' things if it turns out to be a boy (or boys.... oh eck!!)


----------



## blessedmomma

with your luck your gonna have twin boys and be about caught up to me twinminator! and in only two pg, im jealous!


----------



## Twinminator

blessedmomma said:


> with your luck your gonna have twin boys and be about caught up to me twinminator! and in only two pg, im jealous!

He wouldn't say so but DH is desperate for a son, but also convinced he is only capable of creating girls! And if I were a gamblin' gal, I too would say it is going to be a girl/girls again. I've read about how to "make a boy" or "make a girl" (you know, the timing of sex etc etc and because of the nature of sperm's behaviour and survival rate etc etc etc) and if any of it's true, it'll be another Miss H!! xxx


----------



## Anababe

I couldnt manage the whole pregnancy not knowing! I paid for a private gender scan at 16 weeks with my last.. i couldnt even wait the 4 weeks for my 20weeks scan :haha:


----------



## Twinminator

Anababe said:


> I couldnt manage the whole pregnancy not knowing! I paid for a private gender scan at 16 weeks with my last.. i couldnt even wait the 4 weeks for my 20weeks scan :haha:

Blimey!, and I thought I was impatient!!! :rofl:


----------



## membas#1

I think we've decided we'll find out this time around. Maybe if/when we have a 2nd we'll let that one be a surprise, but not the first time :) We've been going back and forth about what to call bean...i have been calling it nugget in my journal, SO has called it booger, but I'm not a fan, even tho at first it did make me laugh. So i'll keep calling it nugget until something else comes along ;)


----------



## membas#1

Reebo said:


> I did some research on Amazon and think I'm going to get:
> 
> Mayo Clinic Guide to pregnancy
> Girlfriend's Guide
> Eating for Pregnancy
> Expect the Best
> 
> I've heard that What to Expect can be really alarmist so I think I'll stay away from it!
> 
> Congrats Kelly on your good scan!

I've heard the same from what to expect and so i don't expect i'll read it...


----------



## Twinminator

Is my avatar too wierd?, is it freaking anyone out??? :)

I don't have any of me with my girls apart from in the special care unit and I look like SH........T!
Otherwise it's just me with one or the other and I don't want to be accused of favouritism lol..


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> bronwyn- you are having the roughest time. it makes my ms seem so puny compared to your life. i cant even imagine what all you are going thru right now. its so wonderful that your husband is helping out. you guys are a team and u really need him now. you are in my heart today sugar.
> 
> angela- what time is your scan tues? mine is at 3pm my time so 4pm your time. hope your dizziness goes away soon and you get used to progest.
> 
> mumtoj- glad you are finally getting some relief from a sick baby. when one of mine gets sick they all pass it around then me and DH get it last. a flu is just exhausting around here.
> 
> shrimpy and natty- sorry your still sick ladies. it makes for a rough day. most of mine is middle of the night so its weird for me, and really sucks to wake up with and try to sleep again after.
> 
> congrats to new ladies and welcome :hugs:
> and hope everyone with ms is still able to manage!
> 
> 
> Morning Melissa!
> 
> I am so sorry you are waking up sick - that's what I had the first week. I keep ginger ale by the bed and whenever I wake up with nausea I sip that till my stomach settles. But I know how miserable that is to wake up and not be able to sleep again after. And you have so much to keep up with during your days. hugs!! :hugs:
> 
> My scan is Tuesday at 11, so 10 your time. I will definitely pray for you and please pray for me as well! I'm still so nervouse, but trying to remember it all belongs to God.
> 
> hugs! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hey miss! i cant wait to hear how your scan goes! i know it will be just beautiful. i finally gave in and took a zofran. trying not to take too many but after a while i just need some relief. they seem to give me headaches. so i will need a couple tylenol here in a few. my hubby is so sweet, he saw i wasnt feeling good so asked if i wanted to get some maternity clothes later. he knows i gave all my old stash away. i said shoot lets go right now! he had to mow church lawn this morning and it took 2 1/2 hrs so im surprised he would want to go anywhere today. but yay anyways!!! :happydance:
> 
> we just got back so gonna enjoy a movie together and chill in the air. he loves that movie facing the giants so i think ill put it in for him.
> 
> i will pray for you sweetums! and thanks for your prayers, i need as many as i can get! :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't wait for BOTH our scans! Tuesday will be awesome! :hugs:

I've not had to take my zofran yet, but I'm just glad to know it is there. I'm planning to actually cook dinner tonight and get a couple dinners' worth of leftovers out of that so we don't have to cook every night this week.

That is so sweet your hubby took you shopping! What a great hubby! I love the moving Facing the Giants as well. So encouraging and positive! And I love that Mark Richt (UGA's coach) was in that movie. Fun! 

We're doing dinner and a movie as well - just hanging around the house. I've not got much energy for going out or anything. 

Thanks for the prayers and hope that MS gets better SOON! 

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

I think hubby and I will definitely want to know the gender as soon as it's possible. we're both planners and we're far too curious to wait for a surprise lol!!! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Twinminator said:


> Evening ladies, glad to see everyone seems to be on track with their beanies, I know MS is flooring a lot of you and that's a bummer, but in a a month or two's time it'll be a distant memory and replaced with the joy of a wriggly jiggly baby kicking! :happydance:
> 
> Just a bit of research that you may or may not be aware of that I discovered today...
> Obviously we all know the scary stats on miscarriage in the first trimester right?, well, if you have had a previous pregnancy that resulted in a live birth, your odds drop massively to just 5%!!!! That is of course if you haven't had any previous miscarriages either.
> But anyhoo, it made me feel a whole lot more confident :)
> 
> If you fall in this category, I hope it brings you some comfort :flower:

Was just going to bed cos I'm soo tired but had to say thanks for this post. I've had three successful births so I'm sure I'll be sleeping soundly tonight. I think I'm panicking this time cos it's been ten yrs since I was last pregnant so it feels like my first!!
Another couple of things today. Can't stop peeing and I discovered lots of hairs on my tummy!! I was like "babe! Come n look at this!!" OH was amazed by the length of them!!
Anyway sweet dreams march mummies xx glad everyones ok xx


----------



## DTor25

Add me! EDD 3.26!!


----------



## Danuta

Hi everyone! How are you all?

I have had an up and down day! I have still bad morning sickness but I managed to make it into work and Dajana (my 9 months old daughter!) was much calmer today. She has been so worked up and upset last few days that I really felt she knows that little brother/sister is growing in here :)

I am sooo bloated today, I look like I ate a beachball! I have so much wind as well, which almost led to some embarassments at work, heehee! I feel like if someone would put a needle in me, I would just burst! Anyone else got this?


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> with your luck your gonna have twin boys and be about caught up to me twinminator! and in only two pg, im jealous!
> 
> He wouldn't say so but DH is desperate for a son, but also convinced he is only capable of creating girls! And if I were a gamblin' gal, I too would say it is going to be a girl/girls again. I've read about how to "make a boy" or "make a girl" (you know, the timing of sex etc etc and because of the nature of sperm's behaviour and survival rate etc etc etc) and if any of it's true, it'll be another Miss H!! xxxClick to expand...

i hope he gets his boy anyhow! my oh was soooo excited when he saw his boys. not that he doesnt love the girls, but i think they see themselves playing ball and doing boy stuff with them. i cant say much cuz i was so happy about my girls. and we do all the things i used to dream of now. like paint our nails together and have "spa" nights as we call them. we do mud masks and deep condition our hair, and manicures, whatever.


----------



## Danuta

I would love to have another girl but I'm sure that OH wants a boy! I'll be happy either way though :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome dtor25 :happydance:

danuta- sorry your having so much ms. it makes for a rough day. im there too. im thankful im a stay at home mom so at least i dont have to drive in to work and stay there for 8 hrs. :hugs:


----------



## Danuta

blessedmomma said:


> welcome dtor25 :happydance:
> 
> danuta- sorry your having so much ms. it makes for a rough day. im there too. im thankful im a stay at home mom so at least i dont have to drive in to work and stay there for 8 hrs. :hugs:

Sorry to hear you are having such a bad time as well! You have my sympathies. Lol, the most worrying thing about work is that I'm sure my manager will guess if that carries on, and I don't want to tell her yet!


----------



## blessedmomma

i was worried about that at my last job i had. by the time i told people at work including my boss they already knew. then when i told him i was quitting to stay at home with my kids and babysit by nephews he thought it was a way for me to be manipulative and get more money. i had to convince him i was really quitting and he really needed to replace me soon! lol! :dohh:


----------



## Danuta

I can't believe your boss thought that! Stupid guy!

It's pretty funny, but I *swear* I'm already showing this time and I'm only 7 weeks. I'm losing weight cos of the morning sickness but my waist has spread and I've got a real proper baby bulge already! I am not going to be able to hide it for long if it keeps going like that!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol i caught a glimpse of the wind pressing my shirt on my tummy while going into the store and i look like i am 4 mos pregnant! i told my hubby by the time we are done im gonna look 12 mos pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all, am I really the only one on here on a Sunday morning? I doubt you're all :sleep: ... more like :dishes: :hangwashing: :iron: :laundry:

I'm feeling lazy just thinking about it!! :blush:

More research ladeez... I too am fairly bloated and of course I'm looking up EVERYTHING that might be a sign of more twins... but apparently it's high levels of progesterone that causes it, which is a very very good sign that all's well with the beanie :thumbup:

Apparently progesterone relaxes the muscles in the stomach area ready for things to be rearranged so-to-speak, which significantly slows down your digestive tract and therefore you get water retention, some gas, and the "early bump"!!! 

I feel like a walking google!! Not "Ask Jeeves" but "Ask Twinminator"!! :rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

If you're reading Pinkycat, how are you? xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator said:


> If you're reading Pinkycat, how are you? xxx

Sick sick and more sick.
Im trying not to get my hopes up till the scan on thursday but its hard not to when iv got my head down the toilet constantly.
Thanks for asking. I hope you are doing ok.
chrissie xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all, just had some toast and am now sitting very still in the hopes it stays put - its putting up quite an argument. DS (bless him) is playing with his train set quietly. He also stayed in his bed until 8ish but I woke up at 2:30 and struggled to get back to sleep.

I have so much housework to catch up on - hope my MS settles down a bit so I can try and get some bits done.


----------



## Twinminator

Pinky - just know we really are thinking about you in what is bound to be the longest week of your life so far :hugs:
I will look out for your post on Thursday xxxx

MumtoJ, the housework can wait surely? It'll still be waiting for you in a few weeks after MS has eased off... just take care of the absolute necessities for now e.g. YOUR BOD! x


----------



## SP1306

Wow ladies...I haven't been on here since Friday and there is sooooo much to catch up on!!!

Symptom wise...I seem to only have really sore and heavy (.)(.)s, and crampy stomach- so far so good!!!!

Hope all you ladies are ok and enjoy your sundays without too much MS!!!!
xxxx


----------



## pea-in-pod

pea-in-pod said:


> I really hope I am going to be joining this march mummies thread in a few weeks!! I OV'd today and have been BD'ing last few days so fingers crossed. More than ever just praying that the next one sticks!
> 
> See you soon march mummies, wish me luck! I'll keep you posted.... (if it's a go I should be due around March 24th...)
> 
> xoxo
> Pea

UPDATE: Hi ladies, you wont believe it but I am joining you here on the March mummies thread!!!! I got my BFP this afternoon, I think I am around 13 dpo (less than 4 weeks preggers). I think I did actually conceive the day I wrote the post above which is really freaky.
Anyway, please pray for me as I have had 3 MCs and I really really want this bean to stick around and make me and hubby's dream of becoming parents come true!

xoxo
Pea


----------



## MrsLQ

Please can I join, just got my BFP on Friday...so very excited.

I have worked out I am due 24/03/2011

This is mysecond pregnancy and symptoms appear to be coming on swiftly... I have a constant feeling on pressure on my bladder, which makes me feel like need to pee, already waking up in the night to pee. I also have weird tugging feeling in my pubic area....last night hubby could feel them, hoping this is a good sign...

So excited and soooooooooo tired....hoping it doesn't get worse, tiredness was really, really bad with my lo.


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats new mummies.

Still sick, but hoping that's good!! Having cramps this weekend but then really dodgy wind so I think they are toilet related.

Scan in 23.5 hrs so scared!! Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Pea in a pod, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! and welcome.


----------



## Embo78

Morning ladies. How is everyone doing?
I'm ok. Boobs really sore and I'm tired (no change there!)
I've got to go back to work tomorrow. Boo hoo. I've been off for two weeks. My manager doesn't like me and I'm crying at the silliest things. I hope I don't start at work. I think she would see me crying as a sign of weakness! My usual tactic is to do my job with a smile. Even if I don't feel like smiling. And her job is to try to stop me smiling! Battle of the wills!


----------



## kelly brown

congrats ladies your little beans will stick i got every thing crossed for ya 
thats really freaky pea about what ya wrote and i am thrilled it come true i no its hard as i have had 2 mmc and been spotting and worrying had 2 scans and baby growing well xxx


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Morning ladies. How is everyone doing?
> I'm ok. Boobs really sore and I'm tired (no change there!)
> I've got to go back to work tomorrow. Boo hoo. I've been off for two weeks. My manager doesn't like me and I'm crying at the silliest things. I hope I don't start at work. I think she would see me crying as a sign of weakness! My usual tactic is to do my job with a smile. Even if I don't feel like smiling. And her job is to try to stop me smiling! Battle of the wills!

hey mate hows you glad ya feeling ok i am off work for another week this is my 2nd week my manager is really understanding as she knows i have lost 2 babies and my dad in november so she like have as much time as ya like and i get full sick pay so not to bad xxxxx

how is every one feeling this morning i am feeling very posotive today dont no how long it will last lol lol xxx


----------



## kelly brown

just had my first ms in the toliet x


----------



## Embo78

kelly brown said:


> just had my first ms in the toliet x

Aw first physical MS!! I'm not lookin forward to that! 
I'm ok buddy. I get full sick pay but my manager is NOT as lovely as yours!!!
Still no spotting. Third day for me. Whoop de whoop!!
How're you feelin today? Bet you're still on cloud nine after your scan aren't ya xx


----------



## kelly brown

yeah and the spotting as gone since yesterday she did say could just be old blood or from my cervix but nothing in side me is showing a bleed so i am happy for that i never had ms with my other 2 mmc so hoping this is a good sign i did enjoy my cornflakes lol didnt like to see them again though lol
whoop whoop on the spotting side bet it was inplantation bleeding when ya next scan i want pictures and a full update lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

*MrsLQ *and *Pea-in-pod *welcome and congrats :happydance:

:hugs: to all with MS, i really feel fo you. If this is anything like my last two pregnancies it'll get my in about a week, an i suffered quite badly with hyperemesis so really hoping it skips me this time!!

Im not feeling too bad today, tired and very bloated, i also have a early bump lol having a lazy day today, need to go see horses but thats all im doing today im so tired.

Hope you all have a lovely day :) xx


----------



## MumtoJ

kelly brown said:


> just had my first ms in the toliet x

Oh no - thats going to make keeping it quiet from your mum a bit more difficult.

Welcome Pea & MrsLQ hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Well beds made, load of washing in machine and another in drier, dishwasher emptied OH still out with dog or at his mothers. Sitting down for 5 and then get going again by 12:30 I shall be dead on my feet again so trying to make the most of it.

So sorry for those with MS I hope you find something to ease it soon. Has anyone tried ginger capsuls yet, I haven't but was thinking of giving them a try.


----------



## Embo78

Got my early scan three weeks tomorrow so I'll defo keep you posted.
Wish I had as much energy mumtoJ. I'm just so tired and have zero energy. I'm nibbling on a Ginger biscuit right now. I've found the tesco's own ones of much more gingery than the others lol!!
KB that's a great sign that this is the first time you've had MS. I'm so excited for ya xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Energy no - but have found if I just do it a little at a time and then sit down for a while and then do a bit more I get some bits and pieces done otherwise nothing gets done, OH tries but will entertain DS but doesnt "see" the housework stuff.


----------



## Nixilix

I've stayed at my mums since Thursday as OH Been away. He's back today. 

I wonder how many sets of twins this thread will have? I'll find out tomorrow how many I have. I hope it's at least one. Xx


----------



## Embo78

Good tip. I'll have to try that at home and at work. I'm usually so full of beans and I do most of the running about at work. I'll just have to take my time and rest.


----------



## Embo78

Ooo good luck tomorrow Rach. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nixilix

I will do. I'm crapping myself that there isn't going to be a heartbeat. :(


----------



## Embo78

I know how you feel rach. I've got my early scan in three weeks and I'm secretly pooin my pants too!! I think it's totally natural. I'll be thinkin bout you tomoz. I'll try to get in here at work x


----------



## kelly brown

MumtoJ said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> just had my first ms in the toliet x
> 
> Oh no - thats going to make keeping it quiet from your mum a bit more difficult.
> 
> Welcome Pea & MrsLQ hope everything goes smoothly for you.
> 
> Well beds made, load of washing in machine and another in drier, dishwasher emptied OH still out with dog or at his mothers. Sitting down for 5 and then get going again by 12:30 I shall be dead on my feet again so trying to make the most of it.
> 
> So sorry for those with MS I hope you find something to ease it soon. Has anyone tried ginger capsuls yet, I haven't but was thinking of giving them a try.Click to expand...

i no tell me about it and at work lol lucky i have a week off every one at work thinks i am off cos a bad neck and back lol only my manager konws the truth well it was here idea to say about neck and back lol xx


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Got my early scan three weeks tomorrow so I'll defo keep you posted.
> Wish I had as much energy mumtoJ. I'm just so tired and have zero energy. I'm nibbling on a Ginger biscuit right now. I've found the tesco's own ones of much more gingery than the others lol!!
> KB that's a great sign that this is the first time you've had MS. I'm so excited for ya xx

thanks mate xx


----------



## Anababe

Do we have any smokers in this group or smokers trying to quit?? I suppose any smokers here would have stopped when TTC though, as i wasnt expecting to get pregnant its not so easy this time round!

I stopped immediately as soon as i found out i was pregnant wit my previous two but i wasnt smoking that much really. This time im going from smoking around 20 a day and found it really difficult to just stop so ive been cutting down everyday. Im on about 5 a day now and its take about a week to get down to that so hoping ill be able to stop completely soon!

Just wondered if anyone else is trying to quit or has done already. I didnt think it would be this hard! I feel so guilty for still smoking at all :cry: if i cant stop all together in another week or so im going to have to get some advice from my doctor i think..


----------



## cherylanne

Hi hun, quiting is the most difficult thing to do. I quite straight away when i was expecting Grace but it damn near killed me. I know how hard it is on you. Your doing fantastic by cutting down as much as you have. Well done xx


----------



## Anababe

cherylanne said:


> Hi hun, quiting is the most difficult thing to do. I quite straight away when i was expecting Grace but it damn near killed me. I know how hard it is on you. Your doing fantastic by cutting down as much as you have. Well done xx

Thanks hun, i wish id never started again after Logan id gone 2 yrs without dunno why i went back to it :dohh:


----------



## Nixilix

I quit the day I found out. The only thing I found hard is the times I really enjoyed a smoke, like on a nice day in the garden or in the car on a drive. But I haven't really craved nicotine. I just keep thinking how mug better it is for baby AND me. OH stopped also so a lot of money being saved.

It is hard though, and even one cigarette less a day is better. Xx

Well done an keep it up hun. 

I would vomit though with smoke and this morning sickness :) xx


----------



## Embo78

Anababe said:


> Do we have any smokers in this group or smokers trying to quit?? I suppose any smokers here would have stopped when TTC though, as i wasnt expecting to get pregnant its not so easy this time round!
> 
> I stopped immediately as soon as i found out i was pregnant wit my previous two but i wasnt smoking that much really. This time im going from smoking around 20 a day and found it really difficult to just stop so ive been cutting down everyday. Im on about 5 a day now and its take about a week to get down to that so hoping ill be able to stop completely soon!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else is trying to quit or has done already. I didnt think it would be this hard! I feel so guilty for still smoking at all :cry: if i cant stop all together in another week or so im going to have to get some advice from my doctor i think..

Anababe. Tried to press "quote" and touched "thank" again!! Grrr. Really shouldn't go on here on my iPhone !!
I know how you feel with the ciggies. Me n OH decided to stop trying in may and after not smoking for over a yr I started again. Nowhere near as bad as I used to be but all the same, I was smoking. As soon as I got my BFP I stopped and I'm lucky that I've found it quite easy. I don't think I had got badly addicted tho. I could go for two days without having one.
I think they have great support for pregnant ladies trying to quit so if you're struggling, I say go see your doc.
Good luck hun xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies,

I am so silly cuse i gave up completely when i was pregnant with Lucas (my loss) and never went back to it after i lost him, but then the month b4 i concieved this one i went out and had a few, then the sunny weather came and i loved a bottle of wine and a ciggy and gradually went back to a couple a day, nothing like the 30 a day i was b4 i litrally just smoked evenings when kids were in bed. Now im struggling to cut out that evening ciggy, its stupid really cuse i go all day without them?? yet when kids in bed its like a treat a kinda - oh stressful day need a ciggy kinda thing. I didnt have any yesterday but the night b4 i had a couple. I know it should be easy to give up with smoking so little but its actually harder than i thought, i just keep going on day by day thinking tonight i wont have any and if i succeed thats great if i dont, i wont beat myself up about it cuse i am barely smoking... but i think with my hubby being off for a week on tuesday is my time to NOT smoke any as he hates it with a passion so fingers crossed there behind me.
It sure is one of the hardest things to do so welldone all you who have quit or trying too. xx


----------



## 2nd time

Anababe said:


> Do we have any smokers in this group or smokers trying to quit?? I suppose any smokers here would have stopped when TTC though, as i wasnt expecting to get pregnant its not so easy this time round!
> 
> I stopped immediately as soon as i found out i was pregnant wit my previous two but i wasnt smoking that much really. This time im going from smoking around 20 a day and found it really difficult to just stop so ive been cutting down everyday. Im on about 5 a day now and its take about a week to get down to that so hoping ill be able to stop completely soon!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else is trying to quit or has done already. I didnt think it would be this hard! I feel so guilty for still smoking at all :cry: if i cant stop all together in another week or so im going to have to get some advice from my doctor i think..


the nhs has a dedicated pregnancy quit support number i have it if you want.


----------



## honey08

just popping in to say :hi: to embo, grt news bout ur scan hun bun x:hugs: im sure all will be grt :dance: did u get ur bloods bk?

bk to ttc for me ladies :hugs: i be bk soon with a sticky bean tho :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Hi honey. How you bearing up??
Got my bloods back they were 223 but my gp was off on Friday so I'll be arranging next set tomorrow. Have a telephone appt at 1. 
I'm feeling more positive tho. This is my third day of no spotting so not sure I'll need the second set doing. I'll see what doc says.
Hope you're ok and thanks for thinkin bout me. X


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Can I have a bump buddy please?


----------



## Embo78

Hey racheybaby. When you due? I'm due 19th march but I'll prob go over.
I'd love to have another bump buddy xx


----------



## RacheyBaby198

I'm due the 11th March, had slight scare last night though. Started a little bit of spotting, didn't really last long but it still worries you. None today though that iv noticed. Was only when I wiped. Just concerned me. I'm sure everything will be ok


----------



## Embo78

I had spotting every day last week. It's really common in early pregnancy. If you still feel worried tomorrow there's no harm in going to see your gp to put your mind at rest. I went three times last week!!


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Yeah I was googling it last night and it seemed quite common, I'll probably ring the midwife tomorrow and see what they say. Have you had any scans yet? I can't wait for mine. My mum has a feeling it's gonna be twins. We have none on either side of the family. However I went to see a fortune teller when I was 16 and so far everything she said has come true. Eg, I will have a partner from abroad (my ex was from new york), she told me the exact grades I would get for my GCSE's (all were correct). And that I'd have a job where I have to wear an official uniform (an I'm a nurse). Then she said children wise I'd have 3 children and one will be a set of twins lol. Haha looking back it's quite freaky. But at the time I thought nothing of it.


----------



## Embo78

Wooo that does sound freaky. When's your scan. That'd be so weird if it's twins!!
My scan is three weeks tomorrow. I'll be 8+3 so should get to see HB. I'll feel so much better when I've had my scan.


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Cool, good luck with your scan. I'm just having the one at 12 weeks, so another 6 weeks to wait. The wait is horrible, in just want to know now... I have no patience lol!! My mum told me to pay for a private one, but I'll see what the midwife/GP says tomorrow, I doubt they'll send me for one. Which I don't mind too much as I'm not too concerned by the spotting. Got to think positively :winkwink:


----------



## Embo78

Yea I crumbled and booked a private scan. I just know myself and I couldn't wait til 12 weeks!!
What do you specialise in. I work in a hospital on a ward. Orthopaedic ward. Have lots of lovely nurse friends!!


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Oooo an orthopaedic ward?? Ouch lol! heavy work. I work on a urology ward, but we get lots of lodgers esp at Xmas with all the #NOF :dohh:


----------



## honey08

Embo78 said:


> Hi honey. How you bearing up??
> Got my bloods back they were 223 but my gp was off on Friday so I'll be arranging next set tomorrow. Have a telephone appt at 1.
> I'm feeling more positive tho. This is my third day of no spotting so not sure I'll need the second set doing. I'll see what doc says.
> Hope you're ok and thanks for thinkin bout me. X

aww thats grt news !! even more so the spottings now stopped :thumnup: when u have ur scan and see little beans HB u will feel more positive than u are now , i had a 8wk1day scan with morgan it was grt :cloud9:
ur EPU shud scan u tho cos of the spotting ,not right having to pay all that money :? 

:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

RacheyBaby198 said:


> Oooo an orthopaedic ward?? Ouch lol! heavy work. I work on a urology ward, but we get lots of lodgers esp at Xmas with all the #NOF :dohh:

Yes the nurses work their butts off and it's the biggest ward in the hospital. 46 beds!!
If I had a penny for every time I've wrote #NOF I'd be a billionaire! Lol!


----------



## Embo78

honey08 said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi honey. How you bearing up??
> Got my bloods back they were 223 but my gp was off on Friday so I'll be arranging next set tomorrow. Have a telephone appt at 1.
> I'm feeling more positive tho. This is my third day of no spotting so not sure I'll need the second set doing. I'll see what doc says.
> Hope you're ok and thanks for thinkin bout me. X
> 
> aww thats grt news !! even more so the spottings now stopped :thumnup: when u have ur scan and see little beans HB u will feel more positive than u are now , i had a 8wk1day scan with morgan it was grt :cloud9:
> ur EPU shud scan u tho cos of the spotting ,not right having to pay all that money :?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't wait honey. I was hoping my GP would refer me for a scan but cos I've never had a MC I'm low risk apparently. Never mind. It's worth every penny for peace if mind!!


----------



## honey08

i know !! :hugs:


----------



## Gravesendgirl

Hello Ladies,

Please can I join in? I am 7+2 with our first which is due 04/03/11 by my calculations. We found out a week before our wedding at the start of the month which made it even more special. We started trying properly at New Year. I have felt fine so far with my symptoms coming and going which is really nerve wracking. Have my first appointment with the midwife on Wednesday so hopefully will get a scan date then as well. 

Does anyone want to be a bump buddy, mind you at the mo it is more flab and bloating than actual bump!!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome gravesendgirl. 
Congratulations on your BFP. I bet your wedding day was ultra special after you got your news.


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Welcome gravesendgirl, congrats on you BFP! I bet you had a fantastic wedding day which would have just made it that little bit more special


----------



## Reebo

Morning from the US, ladies! For some reason I couldn't log on last night and now I have lots to catch up on!

We're finding out the sex of the baby - I don't think I could wait 9 months to see if we're having a little boy or girl! In the meantime, we've been calling the bean Zanzabar. Don't ask me why. OH came up with all these ridiculous names when we were TTC and Zanzabar was one of them. Now every day he asks how Zanzabar is doing, or if Zanzabar is making me sick. I think he's a little nuts, but that's why I love him!


----------



## Embo78

Aw reebo. Your oh sounds as mad as mine ha ha!!
We've said we're not gonna find out but that could change by my 20 wk scan!!


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all!

Pea in a pod - I need your EDD to add you the front post! Congrats!

Congrats to the other new mum's too.

I wasn't on yesterday - super busy. Today i am wiped & have a killer sore back. I was supposed to go to a bridal shower - but i think i'll just drop off the gift and come back home.

We are defo finding out the sex. Im a little OCD at times. I NEED TO KNOW.

Dr's appt tomorrow (less than 24hrs) :wohoo:


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats Gravesendgirl

Honey good to see your doing ok, fx for your BFP soon.

Well went to go get DS some new shoes as he'd been complaining they were too tight - shop said they were fine so that has saved us some £££ had some lunch and franky and bennies and whilst it was nice whilst I was eating it I feel rough now.

Haven't made up my mind if we will find out the sex yet part of me wants to so we can get sorted, but as this one is highly likely to be another C-Section so we will know the date up front it would be nice to have one surprise.


----------



## codegirl

readynwilling said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Pea in a pod - I need your EDD to add you the front post! Congrats!
> 
> Congrats to the other new mum's too.
> 
> I wasn't on yesterday - super busy. Today i am wiped & have a killer sore back. I was supposed to go to a bridal shower - but i think i'll just drop off the gift and come back home.
> 
> We are defo finding out the sex. Im a little OCD at times. I NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> Dr's appt tomorrow (less than 24hrs) :wohoo:

Take it easy today, maybe have a bath to relax your back? I find that helps.

I guess I told DH and my mom that we were going to find out the sex this time (we didn't with Edward) but I have no recollection of that converstation :haha: I think a suprise is nice, specially since we have lots of "nutral" newborn stuff from not knowing with Edward.

I have a feeling it's a boy though :cloud9: I want another boy so that I can talk DH into one more (I really want 3 babies) and trying for a girl would be the perfect excuse :haha:

Have fun at the Dr. tomorrow. I had my appointment on Friday and it was wonderful! don't forget to give us a full report.\



I hope everyone has a great day and that MS stays at bay!


----------



## braijackava

Argghhh the computer wouldnt let me on this website yesterday for some reason. I would love to be suprised by the sex of the baby, but I just cant do it. I got to know who to buy for! I keep waking up every morning starving!!! So now I am off to make pancakes. Going to attempt to get the house clean today, even thought I am soooo tired.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## SP1306

*braijackava * Hello, we seem to have the same tickr dates so assuming you are due 23/3/11? (Think thats right...to many dates!!!)

I am hungry every morning too....but not sure if thats cos I have been going to bed early so wake up hungry!!! Thought I had some MS at lunch time today, but passed quite quickly so here's hoping I don't get it!!!!


I think I will wait for the suprise of the sex...but who knows what we will be thinking at 20wks!!!!

How is everyone????

xxx


----------



## RacheyBaby198

I'm gonna wait and have a surprise, adds to the suspense. There dont seem to be many clothes though for neutral.


----------



## tickledpink

Also a March Mummy but I think this is the first time I've actually posted in here. Due March 15th... me and DH were talking about finding out the sex. I think I'd like it to be a surprise but DH wants to know. Guess we've got plenty of time to think about it yet. :p


----------



## membas#1

morning march moms! hope you are all feeling well today! well at 18 DPO I'm finally getting increased creamy CM. I've seen where everyone talks about that as a pre-test symptom, but it wasn't for me....dry dry dry. I usually get it in 2WW before AF, but this time it took a while to come on...here now :) I don't know why I'm so excited about having excess CM, but I'm happy to see it :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Morning all! 

Welcome to all newbies! 

I'm feeling pretty :sick: this morning. I didn't sleep that well last night and so I got up a bit later than usual today, and I'm hoping it's just the extra hours with no food in my tummy, and not so much just week 7 MS coming on full blast, LOL. So far, I've kept lunch down, but really just want to curl up in bed and sleep some more. Can't even think about work tomorrow and this week at the moment!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Shrimpy

OMG, I went to bed last night atabout 9.30pm, didn't get up until 8.30am had to stay in bed because I felt that rotten then slept from 12pm-4pm and I can see myself going to bed very soon. I must have been extremely lucky with my 2 girls as I didn't feeling grotty at all, just very tired at night times.

I have to say though that I have the best husband in the world. He's had the kids all weekend and just left me to lie down/sleep/have some quiet time. He's done all of the cooking and even cleaned the kitchen. I feel extremely lucky to have him! He's back at work tomo for 3 days so I think I'll go camp out at my mums and then see if my niece fancies staying here for a couple of days to help me out. I feel so useless and I pray that this only lasts until week 10, I don't know how people cope having hyperemesis the whole way through. THey have my deepest sympathy!!

Hope everyones doing well today. This week is going to be a big week for scans, how exciting :)


----------



## msarkozi

OH and I want to find out the sex of the baby. Although it would be a nice surprise, I don't like shopping for neutral. I would much rather decorate the nursery for the gender of the baby, as well to do all the shopping. We also think it would be nice to call the baby by the name we picked, rather then calling it baby all the time. 

Feeling tired all the time. It's amazing as to how much a person wants to sleep when they are pregnant. Still no real cravings or anything. I haven't really been having ms anymore either. So glad about that.


----------



## Twinminator

My g-o-d Shrimpy, I'm soooo jealous.

If I didn't feed DH he wouldn't eat. Seriously. Like today, been feeling super-tired and what I'd call really icky rather than properly nauseous, but he still waited til I mustered the stomach to make something for myself to eat, expecting his as well (this was 3pm).

Bless him, in his defence, he wouldn't have a clue where anything was in the kitchen anyway.... :trouble:

Have just made his tea despite not being able to face any myself, so that it settle in time for him to get showered and go down the pub. Again. While I have battled with getting my newfound fussy-eating twins to eat, and get them ready for bed. As I sit here surveying the bombsite that is my kitchen, I sometimes wonder....

Where am I going wrong??????


----------



## amore28

Hi all! Can I join this thread? Just got my :bfp: today! Hubby and I will be celebrating our 1 yr anniversary on August 1st so we are thrilled at the news!


----------



## Embo78

My OH has turned into a super man since I got my BFP. Making me cups of decaf tea, sorting the kids out, every noise I make, he's panicking. Every two minutes saying he loves me. I feel very lucky to have him.
Feeling a bit poo this evening. Had a two hr nap and I woke up really shaky and feeling sick. OH has told me I'm not going in to work tomoz if I'm like this. My manager would just LOVE that!!


----------



## Embo78

Hi amore.
Congratulations and what a lovely time to get your BFP.


----------



## readynwilling

Amore28 - what is your EDD so i can add you to the first post!!


----------



## amore28

readynwilling said:


> Amore28 - what is your EDD so i can add you to the first post!!

it's March 28, 2011! THANKS :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Amore and welcome!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hi everyone, I've just had the worst day, feel really sicky, tired and been having constant nosebleeds, my asthma has been driving me mad and I just feel cream crackered! Told my DH I was going to have an early night and he thought that was code for getting his leg over!!! Are you serious?!!! Do you have no idea how cr&p I feel and how that is THE LAST thing on my mind? 

He then preceded to tell me I was neglecting him!!!! Men!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Barbiebaby said:


> Hi everyone, I've just had the worst day, feel really sicky, tired and been having constant nosebleeds, my asthma has been driving me mad and I just feel cream crackered! Told my DH I was going to have an early night and he thought that was code for getting his leg over!!! Are you serious?!!! Do you have no idea how cr&p I feel and how that is THE LAST thing on my mind?
> 
> He then preceded to tell me I was neglecting him!!!! Men!!!!


Barbie I am so sorry you've had such a rough day! Sometmes the men just don't get how involved this whole first tri is. Even on days I'm not nauseous there are four or five other things going on (or as you mention, just sheer exhaustion). :hugs: to you! Hope tomorrow is better for all of us! 

My hubby's been out golfing the whole day which was fine with me. :winkwink: I've been trying to talk myself into doing something, anything productive. So far my accomplishments are keeping three small meals down and watching both Bridget Jones movies (favorites of mine). I'm thinking of taking a nap next LOL!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Angela I love the Bridget Jones films, so girlie and Mr Darcy and Daniel Cleaver are easy on the eye too! 

He's been at work all day but he doesn't understand that I'm at home running around after DS, walking the dog, cooking him a roast and then all I want to do in the evening is just flake out! 

I wish men could be pregnant for just 1 day during the first tri, just to see how draining it is. 

x


----------



## Elly2u

:haha: oh barbie baby, men just dont have a clue sometimes


----------



## Twinminator

Barbiebaby said:


> Hi everyone, I've just had the worst day, feel really sicky, tired and been having constant nosebleeds, my asthma has been driving me mad and I just feel cream crackered! Told my DH I was going to have an early night and he thought that was code for getting his leg over!!! Are you serious?!!! Do you have no idea how cr&p I feel and how that is THE LAST thing on my mind?
> 
> He then preceded to tell me I was neglecting him!!!! Men!!!!

Thank g-o-d, somebody else with a DH like mine. Sorry to all those reading who may take offence, I mean no malice, but I'm getting tired of reading how blinking perfect everyone's partners are!!

My DH has almost reverted to a boy in the past few weeks, sulking if I get something for me without getting something for him, and watching me do household chores without him lifting a finger to help seems to almost reassure him that I'm still the same old same old, his castle is still my priority, etc.

The difference between you and me barbie is that my DH will not come near me IYKWIM now that I'm pg. :nope: He says "it doesn't seem right".
Perhaps I should've used that line more often in the past 12 years, e.g. "You're being a [email protected], so it doesn't seem right"!!!!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Elly2u said:


> :haha: oh barbie baby, men just dont have a clue sometimes

Don't I know it! I know it's a really personal question but have any of you girls fancied/had sex since you got your BFP?


----------



## littlemissy1

Hi, can you add me too? I got my first BFP last wednesday (at 9dpo) and my due date is the 28th March. I'm still waiting for my AF to arrive - still don't quite believe the tests!


----------



## Twinminator

Barbiebaby said:


> Elly2u said:
> 
> 
> :haha: oh barbie baby, men just dont have a clue sometimes
> 
> Don't I know it! I know it's a really personal question but have any of you girls fancied/had sex since you got your BFP?Click to expand...

Not now I don't LOL!!! Although I don't like being locked in a virtual chastity belt either :growlmad:


----------



## Barbiebaby

> Perhaps I should've used that line more often in the past 12 years, e.g. "You're being a [email protected], so it doesn't seem right"!!!!!!

 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## braijackava

I am getting March 22nd for due date, but havent been to the doctor yet. My othere 3 kids were 2-4 weeks early, so I doubt I will make it to then. My guess would be first or second week of March. 
Twinminator.....hahahahahaha so funny you said this. My husband is the same. All he cares about is he is not getting as much nowadays! He came home at 330am from work the other night and woke me from dead sleep to try. I was like are you serious! I know deep inside he cares.......I think? haha jusk kidding


----------



## MrsLQ

My Oh has been amazing since he found out I am pregnant! Love him so much!!!! I am already having symptoms at 4 wks 3 days....amd hoping osnt get much worse...seems that alot kick in around week 6....can't wait to be 6 weks...how exciting!


----------



## braijackava

I am also happy for those with "perfect" husbands. But personally, if my husband made me tea and told me to lay down while he took care of stuff I would be worried about him. haha


----------



## Elly2u

Barbiebaby said:


> Elly2u said:
> 
> 
> :haha: oh barbie baby, men just dont have a clue sometimes
> 
> Don't I know it! I know it's a really personal question but have any of you girls fancied/had sex since you got your BFP?Click to expand...

Actually - (don't laugh) we are abstaining from it till after 12 weeks....just in case...and at times its torture :cry:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thing is he sulked cause I was getting an early night and now he is downstairs playing on Call of Duty so he's happy as larry and I doubt he'll be coming to bed til the wee small hours! 

Sometimes it's like having two children already!


----------



## MrsLQ

I was just thinking today, that we haven't had sex since I found out...although it has only been 3 days..... I would quite like a little session, but am so tired!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Elly2u said:


> Barbiebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elly2u said:
> 
> 
> :haha: oh barbie baby, men just dont have a clue sometimes
> 
> Don't I know it! I know it's a really personal question but have any of you girls fancied/had sex since you got your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Actually - (don't laugh) we are abstaining from it till after 12 weeks....just in case...and at times its torture :cry:Click to expand...

No laughing here! I think if I felt human then I would prob be a bit more keen, but perhaps only once I was safely in 2nd tri!


----------



## msarkozi

My OH is the same way. He is getting better since we had a scare of losing the baby again, but I still do everything. The only thing I'm not allowed to do anymore is mow the lawn, or lift heavy things. He will carry the laundry down for me to do, but I still do all the cooking, cleaning, etc. 

We've had sex only a few times sine being pregnant, and I have to say, it is the most amazing sex I've had, lol! It's never felt so good. I'm one of those people that can't seem to O either, but I do now! I'm loving it!


----------



## Twinminator

braijackava said:


> I am also happy for those with "perfect" husbands. But personally, if my husband made me tea and told me to lay down while he took care of stuff I would be worried about him. haha

Depends what you meant by laying down while he took care of stuff!!!! :rofl:

I am genuinely pleased for those whose husbands/partners are looking after the temples of their offspring, and I say a big "THAT's GREAT" to all those families.
Sadly the Green Eyed Monster inside is shouting "SHUT UP" and drowning me out... :rofl:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Twinminator said:


> braijackava said:
> 
> 
> I am also happy for those with "perfect" husbands. But personally, if my husband made me tea and told me to lay down while he took care of stuff I would be worried about him. haha
> 
> Depends what you meant by laying down while he took care of stuff!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I am genuinely pleased for those whose husbands/partners are looking after the temples of their offspring, and I say a big "THAT's GREAT" to all those families.
> Sadly the Green Eyed Monster inside is shouting "SHUT UP" and drowning me out... :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too! And in fairness I only have myself to blame.... I knew he was a lazy sod when I married him!! :rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

Mel, I've heard O is easier when pregnant but I have to say that despite being perhaps the least scaremongery-myth-believing person on this thread, I would be petrified of O in case it squashed or exploded my beanie!!!! I KNOW it's stupid, but I'd still be too worried to let myself get that far. Luckily I don't need to worry about that, eh... sigh


----------



## Twinminator

And Barbie, oh god do I hear ya!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

You lot just made me :rofl:
As for bedroom stuff for us, I feel so awful and have so little energy, I just can't do it! My OH doesn't seem to mind!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

hi huns, ive just found out literally an hour ago im to be a March mummy, 31.03.2011 same month as OH which is lovely! still buzzing! x :hugs:


----------



## Elly2u

Congrats Georgeygal...its a scary but great feeling


----------



## Embo78

Congrats georgeygal.


----------



## braijackava

Haha I didnt even think of it that way. But yes he is so "deprived" as he put it, that he has offered to do everything while I lay there haha. My last pregnancies, the extreme horniness didnt kick in until the end of the second trimester. Right now sleep sounds much better =)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Yep!!! still excitedly waiting for OH to get home! i told him to drive slow after i told him tehee! he's trying to sell his house at the mo. so he's travelling back and forth, I dont know what id do without you guys to chat to, its defo alot less scary with all this brilliant advice and support on here!


----------



## Anababe

Hi georgeygal, welcome and congrats :happydance:

ooh all this talk of bedroom stuff.. i havent done anything since this baby was concieved :rofl: i dont suppose ill be geting anything for a good while now im single! oh well sleep sounds much better right now anyway! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

how do i get a ticker to work on my signiture


----------



## BabyHaines

Hi ladies :)

Sorry - couldn't resist popping in here, as I saw the thread as I logged on.

Massive congrats to you all. I got my BFP last year on 21st July and was due 5th March (he arrived on 18th Feb).

Enjoy your pregnancies - motherhood is the most amazing job you could ever do ;)

xxxx My boy is my world xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks Babyhaines, that's really sweet of you xx


----------



## membas#1

You know, I don't have a perfect SO by any means. Just this past week, I swear I was doing the dishes twice a day, cooking breakfast and dinner most nights...and getting really really pissed off! You see, I'm on vacation--but I finally told SO he's been slacking and even though I'm not working and on vacation, I'm not spending my vacation doing dishes and cooking. He knows he's dropped the ball this week and admitted so. He goes through these phases and I'm like "really"? WTF? Drives me mad. I'll give him credit that when I call him out on it, he agrees with me and tries to pitch in more--and I give him credit for starting to ask me more often when he's fixing lunch if I want anything (used to drive me bonkers that I always ask him if he wants something and yet he'd go make himself lunch and not ask me!). 

Since we found out BFP 8 days ago he has asked me more times than not "are you ok". I get really tired and sometimes light headed, so he sees me sort of spacing out sometimes...so that is nice that he's taking note :) My SO likes to play rough with me..wrestle, catch me off guard...I've gotten a little sensitive to sudden movements so he's trying to be better at that. 

As for sex--SO thinks I have new pheromones and would be all over me all the time if I let him :haha: we had sex a few times in the 2WW (but I was nervous those times and wouldn't O--:haha: didn't want to knock the little nugget out as it was trying to implant!). Then I got over it and we've had sex ~3 times this past week and yeah--the big O's are that much better with all the extra blood flow going on down there! :) :) For a good 3 or 4 days my drive was zero--now it's back up a bit, which is nice.


----------



## leesa73

'Sup ladies? :)

Completely OT, but do any of you watch "Teen Mom" on MTV? We're having a marathon of it over here (I'm in the US) and I am glued to the tv. These girls are something else...

Speaking of husbands, mine woke up today at 3 IN THE AFTERNOON. Oh, sleep now, my dear... Bwahaha.


----------



## Danuta

Unfortunately, my OH is away at the moment working in Poland, so I have no chance to find out if I feel like it or not :)

I think my Manager definitely suspects I'm pregnant... I felt sick at work today and had to take a few "bathroom breaks" to go and throw up lol. I caught Ms. Manager checking me out and probably thinking "she looks a little more chubby round the middle than usual"! :D I really seem to be popping out already! Probably I will look full term at 4 months!


----------



## MrsLQ

I can't wait tohave a bump!!! It is so exciting...only 4 weeks, but can feelthe changes happening. feels like constant pressure on my uterus, making me need to pee alot (like 10= times a day). Iam just so excited!


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> Barbiebaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I've just had the worst day, feel really sicky, tired and been having constant nosebleeds, my asthma has been driving me mad and I just feel cream crackered! Told my DH I was going to have an early night and he thought that was code for getting his leg over!!! Are you serious?!!! Do you have no idea how cr&p I feel and how that is THE LAST thing on my mind?
> 
> He then preceded to tell me I was neglecting him!!!! Men!!!!
> 
> 
> Barbie I am so sorry you've had such a rough day! Sometmes the men just don't get how involved this whole first tri is. Even on days I'm not nauseous there are four or five other things going on (or as you mention, just sheer exhaustion). :hugs: to you! Hope tomorrow is better for all of us!
> 
> My hubby's been out golfing the whole day which was fine with me. :winkwink: I've been trying to talk myself into doing something, anything productive. So far my accomplishments are keeping three small meals down and watching both Bridget Jones movies (favorites of mine). I'm thinking of taking a nap next LOL!Click to expand...

LOL angela! my DH is taking friday off to go play golf. i told him yours went today and he is so jealous. he said find out what his score was. i just laughed at him and he said dont make me get on there, im pregnant too!

ladies with not so nice OH, im soooo sorry. i wont say much about mine cus he is great... in there making dinner right now. thats after doing laundry and dishes today. BUT, i cant imagine having a hubby that is so self absorbed that he really doesnt understand how hard this is.

and congrats to new ladies! welcome to the busiest thread on earth!


----------



## MrsLQ

your not wrong there, this is the busiest thread, I can barely keep up!


----------



## Danuta

Haha, I understand about the bladder thing! I suffered from bladder urgency since after my first child and now I came off the medication I was taking for it because of being pregnant. Since that I keep having bladder spasms, which is like not a leak but a flood, and pretty painful as well! But that's something quite unusual (I had a lot of nerve damage from giving birth) so hopefully none of you has to go through that. And for myself I don't mind, it just happened like that and I knew it would be like that if I got pregnant again so I just have to put up with it :)


----------



## MrsLQ

ahh poor you!

I kinda like the bladder thing, makes me feel like I am pregnant, lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol mrslq! i liked it with first preg for same reason. after 5 pregnancies its just annoying. i pee before i leave and at every store we visit. then right as i get home. my hubby jokes that he knows where every womens restroom in town is


----------



## Danuta

Oh, that's just something I have to put up with :) We all have something to put up with and at least my "something" is not a very serious one, and it does not affect little bean in there either. Hopefully my bladder will calm down a little bit later on!
The first tri is normally bad like that, but in the second it will be much better, so don't worry abt it too much :)


----------



## Danuta

blessedmomma said:


> lol mrslq! i liked it with first preg for same reason. after 5 pregnancies its just annoying. i pee before i leave and at every store we visit. then right as i get home. my hubby jokes that he knows where every womens restroom in town is

lol, good to feel so positive about it! :thumbup: Next time I have an accident I'll say to myself "at least I feel pregnant" :D


----------



## Heavenly Day

I am soo happy. I just go my beta today and I am pregnant. It is nice to meet all of you and I look forward to sharing this journey with you.

My due date is March 24th.


----------



## amore28

Heavenly Day said:


> I am soo happy. I just go my beta today and I am pregnant. It is nice to meet all of you and I look forward to sharing this journey with you.
> 
> My due date is March 24th.

Congratulations!!! :happydance: we both got or :bfp:'s today then!

Nice to meet you too - I'm hopefully getting to the doc's this week but from what I can calculate my expected due date is 3/28/11.


----------



## Reebo

Welcome to all the newbies, and congrats on your :bfp:!

Amore, where in SC are you? I went to grad school at USC. :)

Had a bit of spotting again today so I'm going to call my doc tomorrow, just to double check that I shouldn't be worried. It was brown again and not even enough to wear a pad (tmi, sorry), but I want to make sure everything is okay! I'm jealous of you ladies who get tests and scans so early. My doc said they don't see patients until they're between 8-10 weeks unless it's a "risky" pregnancy. It's good that they don't think mine is, but I'd still like the reassurance that all is well.

We haven't BD'd since finding out I'm pregnant, but DH hasn't tried either. Even though everything I read says you can't hurt the baby by having sex, it still doesn't feel right to try yet. Maybe if he seduces me I'll change my mind!


----------



## namaah

hi all , dont know my date for certain yet but should be about the 18th of march


----------



## Zoesmommy

I'm so sorry I'm never on here, girls :( I just don't have time. I try to catch up as best I can. Can anyone update me in a few posts what I have missed? :)
I need a bump buddy. Anyone up for it? 
I feel a bit better as far as nausea, but on a scale of 1-10, with 10 being worst it's always at least an underlying 3. I have to eat what doesn't make me:sick: and eat it while I feel like it. For lunch I had a Reuben sandwich (yummy sauerkraut!) and a chocolate milk shake. Strange combo.
I see you all are talking about DH's now that we're preggo. Mine has been lovely! For once :haha: He's not helped this much with our daughter since she was born. Since I've been pregnant he's taken her to bed early and given me quiet time, took her to bed Friday night while my best friend was visiting from California, changes more diapers and is really helping me out since he sees I'm so tired. I like it! 
Okay, see you all in a week. Just kidding. I try to catch up periodically on my Blackberry as much as I can.


----------



## Heavenly Day

amore28 said:


> Heavenly Day said:
> 
> 
> I am soo happy. I just go my beta today and I am pregnant. It is nice to meet all of you and I look forward to sharing this journey with you.
> 
> My due date is March 24th.
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance: we both got or :bfp:'s today then!
> 
> Nice to meet you too - I'm hopefully getting to the doc's this week but from what I can calculate my expected due date is 3/28/11.Click to expand...



Nice to meet you too Adriana. It has been a good day, hasn't it!

Reebo - Don't be jealous of me for getting scans and tests early. I am only getting tests because I have been through a year of fertility treatments and this pregnancy happened as a result of an ivf treatment. I am thrilled now that I am pregnant, but it is not a fun journey. I would much rather get pregnant after a candlelight dinner and a bottle of wine. :winkwink:


----------



## amore28

Reebo said:


> Welcome to all the newbies, and congrats on your :bfp:!
> 
> Amore, where in SC are you? I went to grad school at USC. :)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm actually on the border SC/NC - near Charlotte... originally from NYC but have lived here almost three years now and loving it!


----------



## leesa73

Ready - can you change my EDD on the first page? It should be the 20th, not the 24th, because I ovulated early. Gracias!!! :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Barbiebaby said:


> Angela I love the Bridget Jones films, so girlie and Mr Darcy and Daniel Cleaver are easy on the eye too!
> 
> He's been at work all day but he doesn't understand that I'm at home running around after DS, walking the dog, cooking him a roast and then all I want to do in the evening is just flake out!
> 
> I wish men could be pregnant for just 1 day during the first tri, just to see how draining it is.
> 
> x

I do have to admit, Colin Firth and Hugh Grant make MS much less painful LOL!

I agree with you - if our men could just go through one day of this, they'd have a much better perspective! :winkwink:


----------



## rottpaw

Barbiebaby said:


> Elly2u said:
> 
> 
> :haha: oh barbie baby, men just dont have a clue sometimes
> 
> Don't I know it! I know it's a really personal question but have any of you girls fancied/had sex since you got your BFP?Click to expand...

Not me! Think hubby knows better than to ask at the moment, with all the other symptoms I've had, plus now I'm using the progesterone supps which just adds mess and ick "down there" (sorry if tmi!) so I am like, don't even look at me like that right now! LOL :haha:


----------



## leesa73

Colin Firth is yummy! I can't believe he's 49! Doesn't matter, I'd still... well, never mind. Lol.

Did anyone see "Love Actually"? I LOVE that movie - one of my very faves, especially around the holidays!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbiebaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I've just had the worst day, feel really sicky, tired and been having constant nosebleeds, my asthma has been driving me mad and I just feel cream crackered! Told my DH I was going to have an early night and he thought that was code for getting his leg over!!! Are you serious?!!! Do you have no idea how cr&p I feel and how that is THE LAST thing on my mind?
> 
> He then preceded to tell me I was neglecting him!!!! Men!!!!
> 
> 
> Barbie I am so sorry you've had such a rough day! Sometmes the men just don't get how involved this whole first tri is. Even on days I'm not nauseous there are four or five other things going on (or as you mention, just sheer exhaustion). :hugs: to you! Hope tomorrow is better for all of us!
> 
> My hubby's been out golfing the whole day which was fine with me. :winkwink: I've been trying to talk myself into doing something, anything productive. So far my accomplishments are keeping three small meals down and watching both Bridget Jones movies (favorites of mine). I'm thinking of taking a nap next LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL angela! my DH is taking friday off to go play golf. i told him yours went today and he is so jealous. he said find out what his score was. i just laughed at him and he said dont make me get on there, im pregnant too!
> 
> ladies with not so nice OH, im soooo sorry. i wont say much about mine cus he is great... in there making dinner right now. thats after doing laundry and dishes today. BUT, i cant imagine having a hubby that is so self absorbed that he really doesnt understand how hard this is.
> 
> and congrats to new ladies! welcome to the busiest thread on earth!Click to expand...


LOL! I'm not sure where the score came out because they got rained out. We had a massive downpour here this afternoon, but it's great because it's much cooler now. 

So glad your hubby is so awesome! Mine has been great in general; not sure how long it'll last LOL! I actually enjoy doing laundry and cooking, but hubby did the dishes tonight which was really sweet. 

Congrats and welcome to all the newbies! This thread is growing by leaps and bounds (and beans!) LOL 

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

leesa73 said:


> Colin Firth is yummy! I can't believe he's 49! Doesn't matter, I'd still... well, never mind. Lol.
> 
> Did anyone see "Love Actually"? I LOVE that movie - one of my very faves, especially around the holidays!


:rofl: I agree - I love Colin Firth and I don't care how old he is!! I enjoyed Love Actually as well. Awesome cast!


----------



## blessedmomma

he laughed, im sure he feels for him. he got rained out on fourth of july weekend here. was soooo excited to be going and then it rained all day. this friday is actually his "make up day". they were rained out at the first golf course they went to so they went to another one where his dad knows the guy who runs it. but i guess it is in a small town right outside of us and by the time they got there it was raining even harder there so it just wasnt gonna happen. poor thing.

i love to cook too, we actually usually cook together, im just too beat lately. i think its more from being sick but dunno. 

cant wait til our scans!!! yay!!!!:happydance: i have been looking up scan pictures of 6 weeks so i know what to expect to see.


----------



## Tanikit

Took the weekend off and went to the inlaws to recover and sleep - no one in my family is vomiting anymore thank goodness so now its just back to MS :) 

Good luck to anyone having appointments or scans today.


----------



## Bride2Be

I'm a March Mommy! I'm due on March 24th!


----------



## Tanikit

Hi Bride2Be, welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Bride2Be

Tanikit said:


> Hi Bride2Be, welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!

Thank you! :D

You, too!


----------



## bumble b

adriana, we have the same due date :happydance:

my symptoms so far are extremely sore boobs & the need to fart or burp but i just can't :blush: and i also feel more tired then usual.


----------



## MrsLQ

this is my second pregnancy and I got the same thing with my son, but not till later on. I am just happy, can't wait to tell people. Have you all decided whn you are ging to announce the news? I have told workand 2 lose friends (and everyone on here), hoping totellmy mum when Iam8weks and then everyone else when I am 12 weeks (such a long time a way....I have a count down my calander), that is if I can hide it for that long!!!!

Bride 2 Be: We have the same due ate, how exciting...congratulatins onyour pregnancy, how many DPO were you when you tested?


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning girls! Loads of posts last night! It's soon going to be April babies!!

So it's d day for me. Got my scan in 1.5 hrs. I still have all my symptoms but nownim worried that its a blighted ovum. Just want to go and get it done. Xx


----------



## Chimpette

Morning Ladies,

6 weeks and 1 day.... still have sore nipples, and feel sick on and off but not actually sick, tired, and still have back ache sometimes, so I'm hoping these are all good signs...!

My friend who is 20 weeks pregnant today is finding out the sex of the baby, can't wait to get that phone call and find out what she's having... I think it's a boy!

Susan x


----------



## MrsLQ

Nix....I think scan will be you good. Once you go an see bubs is all fine you can relax....just what you need.

Chimpette....6 weeks seems so far off to me..... Congratulations to you and your friend!


----------



## Embo78

Good luck rach.
Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Should I worry my ticker has not updated? It is late by one day....Hope it is just ticker that has stopped and not baby too. Silly how irrational you become when pregnant. Please bean...keep snuggling up in there, we have decided this one will be called Twink....hahahaha (whilst in the womb, not when it comes out....hahahaha)


----------



## Chimpette

Ahh that's a lovely name Tink of beanie baby...! x

Rach good luck with the scan, I'm sure everything is going to be perfect!

xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

***TMI***

Anyone else having problems pooping?? Suddenly appear to be constipated....was just wondering?


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone...I am (nervously) joining you...got my BFP yesterday!

My EDD is March 28th. I am a March baby too (the 2nd) so I am very happy!

Still in disbelief really, it's all pretty strange - got so used to seeing negative HPTs I almost fainted when I saw a line!

Look forward to 'meeting' you all xxx


----------



## Embo78

I'm suffering terribly with constipation. Lactulose is supposed to be good!

Well girls there's no point in me taking any more tests cos the line simply can't get any darker hehe!! It's been as dark as control line for two days now. TBH I'm a little bored of poas!!!! Phew, never thought I'd EVER say that :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Welcome LuckyD.
I know EXACTLY how you feel cos I was the same. I was in a daze for a week!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Good moring and congratulations Lucky D...and welcome :howdy:.

I too am a march baby....on the 2nd!!! Here's to not being able to :beer: , because we are about to pop out a :baby:. 

Yay!


----------



## MrsLQ

Embo...myline was quite faint, so waiting till Friday to do it again (1 week after last test) and then do the digital on Sunday ( I got 1-2weeks on friday, so hoping if I do it on sunday will have gone up)....so hard not to just do it...

Please grow bean...alhough I dont know what I will d...if does notcome out darker...I cant go to the doctors till next week or maybe the week after??? Cant get time off work.


----------



## Nixilix

Wahooooooooo luckyD! Xxxxxxxxxx

Susan, you are coming on well! X


----------



## MrsLQ

Ticker upated....yay (and moved up to the next picture \\:D/:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:)


----------



## Embo78

MrsLQ said:


> Embo...myline was quite faint, so waiting till Friday to do it again (1 week after last test) and then do the digital on Sunday ( I got 1-2weeks on friday, so hoping if I do it on sunday will have gone up)....so hard not to just do it...
> 
> Please grow bean...alhough I dont know what I will d...if does notcome out darker...I cant go to the doctors till next week or maybe the week after??? Cant get time off work.

You're so good MrsLQ. I have shown absolutely no restraint and have POAS every single morning!! 
I got my 1-2 on a digi on Friday 9th then exactly one week later got 2-3 so the final time I'll be POAS will be this Friday when I hope to get 3+ Athough I'll try not to get worked up if I don't cos I've read on here that someone got a 2-3 and then a 1-2 with the same pee!!!!!!!!
I'm sure you'll be fine hun. You're already having symptoms aren't you? I'll keep my fingers crossed that your lil bean is a sticky bean xx


----------



## Twinminator

Good luck rach... at 9.30 ish I take it?

Exactly a week til my scan then - and if I'm already building up to catatonic levels of nervous energy with seven days and one hour to go, I dread to think how you're feeling luvvy!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsLQ

Thank you so much, I love this thread....do not feel so alone in all this. Yup having symptoms...but feel like I am crazy,my one friend who I told, was like it is too early for symptoms (she has never been pregnant)...I just know what I FEEL...think maybe because I have been pregnant before....

Also do you have to limit how many eggs you eat (if cooked all the way through...eg....scrambled,it is all I want to eat in the morning..can't be bothered with cereal want something warm and filling...but not porridge)

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Embo78

I think there is a limit hun but I'm really not sure how many we can have. I'm sure a couple of scrambled eggs is fine for brekkie tho Hun.

I'm feeling terrible. Been up since 5 am throwing up. Every time I sip my water I'm heaving over loo. Sorry TMI. I'm so drained and exhausted. But apart from that I'm good cos even tho I hate puking, I'm just grateful to feel pregnant! Plus OH put his foot down and rang my work to tell them I'm not going in. Boss isn't gonna like it but I just can't go in like this.


----------



## Twinminator

Embo78 said:


> I think there is a limit hun but I'm really not sure how many we can have. I'm sure a couple of scrambled eggs is fine for brekkie tho Hun.
> 
> I'm feeling terrible. Been up since 5 am throwing up. Every time I sip my water I'm heaving over loo. Sorry TMI. I'm so drained and exhausted. But apart from that I'm good cos even tho I hate puking, I'm just grateful to feel pregnant! Plus OH put his foot down and rang my work to tell them I'm not going in. Boss isn't gonna like it but I just can't go in like this.

A big pat on the back for Mr Embo!! :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

He's got quite masterful since I got pregnant Sarah! He wouldn't dare "put his foot down" before pmsl!!!


----------



## Twinminator

Embo78 said:


> He's got quite masterful since I got pregnant Sarah! He wouldn't dare "put his foot down" before pmsl!!!

:rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

morning ladies

dont forget your folic acid now. lol

just worked out its 4 seeps till my first scan excited and nervouse. dh told his friend we are expecting again so he prompltly put it on my facebook wall aggggghhhh. we havent told people yet. got him to remove it but it was on 4 hours hope no one saw.


----------



## MumtoJ

Good morning ladies,

Welcome to all the new ladies congrats on your BFP's.

Thought I was feeling a bit better this morning and then suddenly found myself throwing up with no warning whatsoever. boo hoo

Need to go out and do the food shop in a little while, just waking for my stomach to settle back down.

Feel sorry for DS who isn't getting fun mum at all at the moment hoping he enjoys tumble tots this afternoon.

Good luck to anyone with scans / drs apps today looking forward to some good updates.

Take care all


----------



## Twinminator

MrsLQ said:


> Thank you so much, I love this thread....do not feel so alone in all this. Yup having symptoms...but feel like I am crazy,my one friend who I told, was like it is too early for symptoms (she has never been pregnant)...I just know what I FEEL...think maybe because I have been pregnant before....
> QUOTE]
> 
> I "knew" at 2 or 3 dpo!! And I wasn't even TTC or looking out for it, in fact I was trying to find other reasons why I might be having symptoms because I just didn't believe it. As the days went by tho, I was more and more convinced but knew I had a loooong wait til a test would show up positive. I did a First Response at 10 dpo and got a veeeery faint positive so went to see nurse the next day, who got a BFN with her test. She reduced me to tears saying I couldn't possibly know yet, insinuating I was making it all up. I took GREAT pleasure in turning up again the day my AF was due and getting a BFP!!!!!! :haha:
> The moral of the tale is: only YOU know your body, don't let anyone else tell you otherwise or make you doubt yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## MumtoJ

Well my MW just phone me to arrange the booking in appointment - I think I must have left an impression first time around - same midwife as I had with DS - first thing she said to me "has your sickness started yet?" - go to the drs and get some meds - bless her! so MW appointment next monday @ 4pm


----------



## MrsLQ

whoop for appointment!!!


----------



## Chimpette

9 more sleeps until my scan.... please stick lickle baby! xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

I just got a dr's appointment for friday....which means I should get it confirmed then.... thankfully someone cancelled...yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Have togoand doaurine sample in an hr or so, so they can send it off! I am super excited!


----------



## 2nd time

MrsLQ said:


> I just got a dr's appointment for friday....which means I should get it confirmed then.... thankfully someone cancelled...yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Have togoand doaurine sample in an hr or so, so they can send it off! I am super excited!

i got appointment friday too excited, will find out if there is more than one little bean in there, have the strangest feeling is more than one lol


----------



## SP1306

Morning ladies :hi:

How are you all feeling????

I am feeling ok, have slight crampings and heavy boobs still and gone off coffee but thats it for me so far!!!

Praying beanie sticks, feel reassured still having crampy feeling!!!!

2 weeks today until booking appoint!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## kelly brown

morning ladies how you all this morning well i rung doctors to see if my urine was ok has had uti and its all cleared up no further action so thats good news  x x


----------



## kelly brown

ms has kicked in but i lucky i only getting it in the morning had it yesterday and today x x


----------



## HopefulMi

Mine has been here about a week but it comes a goes. yuk! Booking in a week today woot!


----------



## Nixilix

Well.... We saw baby and heartbeat!!! I'm so happy! Measuring spot on for my dates so still 7+3 today. The heartbeat was 140. I'm so relieved! Got a little picture too. 

Got letter for 12wk scan, 4 wks tomorrow.


----------



## 2nd time

well so far so good as far as the faceook thing goes . looking orward to friday scan not sure what we will see though


----------



## Beckster30

Brilliant news Rach! Congratulations!!!!

The letter arrived this morning with the date for my booking in appt with the midwife, next tuesday :) Have always had my booking in appt round 10 weeks in the past and always heard the heartbeat for the first time but going to be a bit too early for that, but on the plus side hopefully I'll get the date for the scan sooner, didn't have it till 14 weeks last time. 

Congratulations to all the new girls that have just joined, look forward to getting to know you.

Anyone else found their symptoms are easing? I'm still exhausted, occasionally queasy but thats about it I think?


----------



## ellieb31

I got my BFP today!!!! My EDD is 26/03/11 so please can I join you all!


----------



## 2nd time

ellieb31 said:


> I got my BFP today!!!! My EDD is 26/03/11 so please can I join you all!

congratulations bet your on:cloud9:


----------



## natty1985

Rach , 

Thats fantastic news hun :) so happy for you !! I have MW tomorrow and were booking a private scan when were about 9 weeks (7 if you go by last scan) just to finally see which dates are right !! x

MS finally kicking in 3:30am and i defo feel it more if i havent taken my vitamins ?!!! strange 

OH has gone to the skip and taken Finley with him so i get some me time , we are in the process of selling our house so were going house hunting later for something to do x

Hope every one is well and all my bump buddies are doing ok ??!!! its so hard to keep up on here !!

Pinkycat how are you doing ? xxxx


----------



## emilyjade

good morning ladies i got my BFP today after a few days of wondering! my EDD is 20th :)


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> I just got a dr's appointment for friday....which means I should get it confirmed then.... thankfully someone cancelled...yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Have togoand doaurine sample in an hr or so, so they can send it off! I am super excited!
> 
> i got appointment friday too excited, will find out if there is more than one little bean in there, have the strangest feeling is more than one lolClick to expand...

good luck for friday let me no matey x


----------



## ellieb31

2nd time said:


> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today!!!! My EDD is 26/03/11 so please can I join you all!
> 
> congratulations bet your on:cloud9:Click to expand...

Still just in complete shock and going back and forth between tears and laughter!! We've been trying for 18 months and DH was booked in for SA this morning! I've had endo for 10 years and had surgery for it 7 times. About 5 years ago I was told that there is a high chance I can't have babies and now here I am, up the duff and without any assistance!!

My mind is officially blown!! xx


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Well.... We saw baby and heartbeat!!! I'm so happy! Measuring spot on for my dates so still 7+3 today. The heartbeat was 140. I'm so relieved! Got a little picture too.
> 
> Got letter for 12wk scan, 4 wks tomorrow.

 congrats thats fab news put ya picture up  x


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, this is a fast moving thread!

It's great to read how everyone is doing, what symptoms they are having etc...

When did you all start to actually believe you were pregnant? I got my BFP yesterday and it still hasn't sunken in! I guess when the morning sickness starts huh? :haha:



Embo78 said:


> Welcome LuckyD.
> I know EXACTLY how you feel cos I was the same. I was in a daze for a week!!!

Thanks Embo! If the 78 in your name means you were born in 1978 - me too! I know, I keep forgetting and then am surprised all over again when I remember!



MrsLQ said:


> Good moring and congratulations Lucky D...and welcome :howdy:.
> 
> I too am a march baby....on the 2nd!!! Here's to not being able to :beer: , because we are about to pop out a :baby:.
> 
> Yay!

Woo! I don't think I will have ever enjoyed NOT being able to drink so much! Yay for March 2nd! That's when Tanikit is due as well!



Nixilix said:


> Wahooooooooo luckyD! Xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Nix! Yay, I get to join you here!



Nixilix said:


> Well.... We saw baby and heartbeat!!! I'm so happy! Measuring spot on for my dates so still 7+3 today. The heartbeat was 140. I'm so relieved! Got a little picture too.
> 
> Got letter for 12wk scan, 4 wks tomorrow.

Congrats love, so glad that it all went well. How was it hearing the heartbeat? Must have been pretty special!



ellieb31 said:


> I got my BFP today!!!! My EDD is 26/03/11 so please can I join you all!

Congrats ellie! nice to see you here!


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi there ! Can I join this thread please, I am due 23 March xx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly is your pic your arly scan i so wow ou can see more than i thought


----------



## Armywife

Hiiii! Room for another? Just got my :bfp:today!!! Due 26th March! xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay nix! :happydance: having my early scan tomo at 1.50. Symptoms all but gone now so not too hopeful but at least will know tomo. X


----------



## ellieb31

LuckyD said:


> Wow, this is a fast moving thread!
> 
> It's great to read how everyone is doing, what symptoms they are having etc...
> 
> When did you all start to actually believe you were pregnant? I got my BFP yesterday and it still hasn't sunken in! I guess when the morning sickness starts huh? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LuckyD.
> I know EXACTLY how you feel cos I was the same. I was in a daze for a week!!!
> 
> Thanks Embo! If the 78 in your name means you were born in 1978 - me too! I know, I keep forgetting and then am surprised all over again when I remember!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> Good moring and congratulations Lucky D...and welcome :howdy:.
> 
> I too am a march baby....on the 2nd!!! Here's to not being able to :beer: , because we are about to pop out a :baby:.
> 
> Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Woo! I don't think I will have ever enjoyed NOT being able to drink so much! Yay for March 2nd! That's when Tanikit is due as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Wahooooooooo luckyD! XxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nix! Yay, I get to join you here!
> 
> 
> 
> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Well.... We saw baby and heartbeat!!! I'm so happy! Measuring spot on for my dates so still 7+3 today. The heartbeat was 140. I'm so relieved! Got a little picture too.
> 
> Got letter for 12wk scan, 4 wks tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats love, so glad that it all went well. How was it hearing the heartbeat? Must have been pretty special!
> 
> 
> 
> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today!!!! My EDD is 26/03/11 so please can I join you all!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats ellie! nice to see you here!Click to expand...

Thanks Lucky! I'm a 78er as well - seems to be loads of us about!


----------



## pinkycat

Hi girls 
Wow there are loads of march mummies now.
Natty- I had a bit more brown discharge yesterday (sorry TMI)
I have no idea what is going on. I'v had terrible sickness, not really keeping much down and cb digi still says 3+ but trying not to get hopes up too much after my bleed on tuesday. Thursday can't come quick enough so i will finally know if my bean is an angel or not xx
Hope you are all doing ok and that you aren't being too sick xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Rach congratulations that brilliant news! 

Welcome to all the new mummies! 

I got my midwife booking in appointment this morning, off to see her on Friday! Wahoo! 

x


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly is your pic your arly scan i so wow ou can see more than i thought

yes sure is mate she was dating me 7 weeks but she said i wont change it as they will adjust it at your 12 weeks scan so ill keep it as your dates of your lmp that was baby at 6wks 4days :happydance::happydance: ms is here every morning after breakfast :haha: but i am not complaing as only have it in the morning xx


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> he laughed, im sure he feels for him. he got rained out on fourth of july weekend here. was soooo excited to be going and then it rained all day. this friday is actually his "make up day". they were rained out at the first golf course they went to so they went to another one where his dad knows the guy who runs it. but i guess it is in a small town right outside of us and by the time they got there it was raining even harder there so it just wasnt gonna happen. poor thing.
> 
> i love to cook too, we actually usually cook together, im just too beat lately. i think its more from being sick but dunno.
> 
> cant wait til our scans!!! yay!!!!:happydance: i have been looking up scan pictures of 6 weeks so i know what to expect to see.

Exactly - it's hard to want to cook when food is unappetizing.

And I know I am SO excited for tomorrow! I was up at 5 this morning with ms but as long as everything llooks good tomorrow it's all for a good cause! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome to all newbies! 

I'm having my "breakfast" of ginger ale and saltines to settle my tummy so I can go in to work here in a few. Hope I can keep something a little more substantial down later this morning. I feel better when I've got food in my system, but it sure can be difficult to get the food down. Bleh. Nothing sounds good right now LOL!


----------



## kns

hi 
how is everyone.
im now getting excited every week thats passes, getting closer and closer to the 12 week mark!
as soon as we get there, thats it, the scan pic is going on facebook and time to announce to everyone yay!
hows peoples morning sickness?
x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> hi
> how is everyone.
> im now getting excited every week thats passes, getting closer and closer to the 12 week mark!
> as soon as we get there, thats it, the scan pic is going on facebook and time to announce to everyone yay!
> hows peoples morning sickness?
> x

one of my friends put my news on facebook i went mad hope no one saw it he has taken it off now thank god:growlmad:


----------



## Embo78

Hey guys. My boss is gonna love me!! NOT!! Docs signed me off for another week and next week I'm on annual leave so atleast I've got a couple of weeks to get rest. When I go back I'm in for a week, then off for three on annual leave!!


----------



## natty1985

KNS glad everything went ok and your nearly reaching 8 weeks very exciting:) 

Embo lol your name is going to be mud haha never mind enjoy the rest whilst you can x


----------



## kns

yeah its been a roller coaster week a and e scan ectopic surgery nearly!
but the little blob is perfect cant wait for another scan in few weeks.
my partner was signed off for a week after that herendious pain and bad morning sickness. i just hope it lasts just a few weeks!!???
having to set alarm in middle of night to have a ginger biscuit so she isnt sick when she wakes up is so tiring!
glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Reebo

Hi everyone!

Called my doctor about the spotting and she said to come in for blood tests to check hcg and progesterone. I'll go to the lab at lunch and she'll call me with results tomorrow. This is so stressful!


----------



## mazee71

Good luck Reebo hope all is well xx


----------



## Embo78

Hehe Nat!! Everyones gonna hate me!! The cats outta the bag though cos my doctor has put sickness due to pregnancy on my sick note!! Atleast my boss'll know what's going on wi me though!
Hi reebo. Hope it goes ok at docs. My doc took my bloods last week but she said she's not repeating them cos I'm quite obviously pregnant. If it's ok with her I'm accepting it. Been sick so many times today my throat is hoarse. Bbs are killing. On the plus side, my nails are beautiful. Growing really fast and are so strong. My hair seems fuller and shinier too!!


----------



## blessedmomma

hello ladies and kns! hope we are all doing well today 

congrats to newbies :happydance:

yay for people with scans this week.

has nix posted since hers today or did i just miss it?


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah it went fab! Saw heartbeat and heard it! 140! So happy. X


----------



## braijackava

Heartburn and soooo sore boobs. Not comfortable at all =(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## blessedmomma

yay nix!!!!!!:happydance:

what great news miss!:hugs:


----------



## kns

our next scan is prob 12 weeks but hoping for 1 a little earlier but doubt it as had scan at 6 weeks due to suspected ectopic.
when is eveyones scans and how are the symptoms?


----------



## Chimpette

Well my friend had her scan, and the naughty baby was hiding it's bits so she still doesn't know that sex it is.. haha!

I'm so hungry, need to eat...


----------



## Tanikit

Yay Nix - so glad your scan went well! 

Well the stomach bug is truely gone and now MS remains and severe hypoglycaemia that is affecting my work badly (and my home life) I hope it only lasts a few weeks, but that is anyone's guess. In the meantime I will have to change my plans daily to cope.

kns my next scan is only 25 August when I will be 13 weeks, but have been told if I am worried I can get another at 9-10 weeks - I'll see what happens with the hypoglycaemia - if it stays this bad, I am going to need a reassurance scan as it scares the life out of me. 

Congrats to all the newbies and welcome - soon there will be an April thread - that is quite scary!


----------



## mazee71

Nixilix said:


> Yeah it went fab! Saw heartbeat and heard it! 140! So happy. X

So happy for you Nixilix - must be so relieved xx


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all!

dr's appt was Fabulous today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get an ultrasound TOMORROW! Cause i told my dr i got my bfp on CD21 and my cycle was erratic. So she wants a dating scan ASAP. So the dr's office booked it for me and its tomorrow at 3pm :dance: 

Im hungry ALL the time. Im gonna gain 100lbs if this hollow leg of mine doesn't close up soon!


----------



## Tanikit

Yay readynwilling and how exciting for the scan tomorrow - let us know how it goes!

Lol, I craved a bacon toasted sandwich yesterday at 17:00 but our electricity was off til 21:00 and we had no bacon then this morning at work I phoned a place to deliver one but there machine has been broken for 4 months (thats nuts!) so finally at 12:30 today I made myself one but then felt sick after eating it. I still think it was worth the wait - MS is crazy!


----------



## reversal

hi ladies are any of you's using sea bands for sickness, do they work, I really need to try something i hate being sick


----------



## runnergrl

Luckily I dont have any MS yet.. trying to eat as healthy as I can and keep up the exercise as i have read that helps.. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow, 3 weeks till i get to see bubs!


----------



## saija77

hi,first post on here :) 
i got my bfp on friday (16th ) and im due on the 21 st of march :D so far im the only one (not sure if thats a good or a bad thing hehe)
anyway,best wishes rto all my fellow mums to be in march :) 
XX


----------



## cloud9

hey everyone congratulations on your bfp's i got mine yesterday :wohoo:
my EDD will be 28th March 2011 
best of luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

saija77 said:


> hi,first post on here :)
> i got my bfp on friday (16th ) and im due on the 21 st of march :D so far im the only one (not sure if thats a good or a bad thing hehe)
> anyway,best wishes rto all my fellow mums to be in march :)
> XX

Congrats and welcome.

My MS was around this morning and whilst I still feel sicky and the tought of food turns my stomach I don't feel like I'm going to hurl any second so a bit better this afternoon - the thing that seems to be helping (which I can't believe) is fanta, I don't usually drink fizzy drink at all but really fancied some yesterday and it seemed to help so bought some with the groceries this morning and have been drinking in throughout the afternoon and feel much better - so will have to see if this continues (and see if I turn orange as well).


----------



## MumtoJ

Cloud9 congrats and welcome - snuck in whilst I was typing the previous post.

Also Nix meant to say I am so pleased for your positive scan

Reversal - I am pretty much living in mine, some days they seem to do more than others, I actually find leaving them off for periods of time and then putting them on again has more of an impact than just leaving them on - but thats just me - other ladies live in them for months on end, a friend lived in hers for 4 months, shower, swimming the lot.

ReadyandWilling good luck for the scan tomorrow, how did you get on over the weekend with the various parties your were going to I know you were starting to tire did you make it through or drop the present and run?

Sorry if I've missed anyones news - got someone arriving any minute and trying to catch up before they do.

See you all later


----------



## readynwilling

MumtoJ said:


> Cloud9 congrats and welcome - snuck in whilst I was typing the previous post.
> 
> Also Nix meant to say I am so pleased for your positive scan
> 
> Reversal - I am pretty much living in mine, some days they seem to do more than others, I actually find leaving them off for periods of time and then putting them on again has more of an impact than just leaving them on - but thats just me - other ladies live in them for months on end, a friend lived in hers for 4 months, shower, swimming the lot.
> 
> ReadyandWilling good luck for the scan tomorrow, how did you get on over the weekend with the various parties your were going to I know you were starting to tire did you make it through or drop the present and run?
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyones news - got someone arriving any minute and trying to catch up before they do.
> 
> See you all later

Im a terrible person - i just called to say i was sick... i will have to drop the present off another day this week. I slept ALL day yesterday. I felt soo icky. I was exhausted from previous day and my back was KILLING me... so i just laid down for the entire day. My back is better but somehow i am still sleepy :shock:


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls.
I stupidly checked my cervix earlier and now I'm spotting pink. Could I have irritated it? 
Won't be doing that again!


----------



## membas#1

cloud9 said:


> hey everyone congratulations on your bfp's i got mine yesterday :wohoo:
> my EDD will be 28th March 2011
> best of luck to you all :hugs:

Congrats! I'm also a pregnant bride-to-be getting married in late November. Congrats all around to you :)


----------



## msarkozi

If you live in Canada, there is a prescribed pill you can get for MS. 

I am finding I am craving Mug's Root Beer. I just can't enough of it and want one at least every day. I work out of Town on the plant site, and I almost called someone at lunch time to bring me one back. I am also finding that foods are not satisfying me anymore. Things I normally like to eat, I could care less if I eat them now. Getting more into the fruits and veggies, so that is a good thing. 

Embo - the spotting could be from that for sure, so I would avoid doing that again. I know they say too intercourse can cause that to happen if they hit your cervix. It probably isn't anything to worry about, just an irritation.


----------



## cloud9

membas#1 said:


> cloud9 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone congratulations on your bfp's i got mine yesterday :wohoo:
> my EDD will be 28th March 2011
> best of luck to you all :hugs:
> 
> Congrats! I'm also a pregnant bride-to-be getting married in late November. Congrats all around to you :)Click to expand...


congratulations! how do you feel about being a pregnant bride?! i get married late december and i will be 6+ months!! i have bought my dress already and i just know it wont fit with me that far along :dohh: OH and I didn't expect it to happen first cycle!! - we are however over the moon!!:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

cloud9 said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloud9 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone congratulations on your bfp's i got mine yesterday :wohoo:
> my EDD will be 28th March 2011
> best of luck to you all :hugs:
> 
> Congrats! I'm also a pregnant bride-to-be getting married in late November. Congrats all around to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> congratulations! how do you feel about being a pregnant bride?! i get married late december and i will be 6+ months!! i have bought my dress already and i just know it wont fit with me that far along :dohh: OH and I didn't expect it to happen first cycle!! - we are however over the moon!!:happydance:Click to expand...

there are some fantastic mat gowns for bumpy brides google it you will be supprised , your dress shop might also be able to help out.

is it a church wedding


----------



## cloud9

2nd time said:


> cloud9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloud9 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone congratulations on your bfp's i got mine yesterday :wohoo:
> my EDD will be 28th March 2011
> best of luck to you all :hugs:
> 
> Congrats! I'm also a pregnant bride-to-be getting married in late November. Congrats all around to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> congratulations! how do you feel about being a pregnant bride?! i get married late december and i will be 6+ months!! i have bought my dress already and i just know it wont fit with me that far along :dohh: OH and I didn't expect it to happen first cycle!! - we are however over the moon!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> there are some fantastic mat gowns for bumpy brides google it you will be supprised , your dress shop might also be able to help out.
> 
> is it a church weddingClick to expand...

thanks for the tip hun! i will have a look i have been googling alot of mat stuff today lol 
the dress shop i got mine from dont stock any but im pretty sure i'd get mine sold elsewhere it is a stunning dress. 
the other option is to bring the wedding forward we would lose a bit of money that way too but i'd get to wear my dress and we'd have more time after the wedding to plan for the baby! at the moment we are getting married in a country house hotel both the ceremony and reception is to be held there 
i posted a thread in the bride & beyond forum about changing my date and most people have said not to but it seems whatever happens there are pros and cons either way
have you got your dress?


----------



## 2nd time

bringing it forward would give you more time and a chance to wear your dress but you will have to tell people possibly sooner than you want that your expecting. you could combine your hen with a baby shower that mght be fun


----------



## Nixilix

for anyone that might be interested xxx
 



Attached Files:







004 (2).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kittenattacks

Hi all, just found out i'm BFP!!!!! due 28th March


----------



## 2nd time

wow thats clearer than i thought it woul be my scan on friday will be 7 +2 so hope mine is that clear.

congratulations


----------



## Embo78

Aw rach that is so sweet!!
Bet you're chuffed to bits.
Can't wait for mine. Three weeks today. I'll
Be 8+3 so hopefully will see HB.


----------



## Embo78

Welcome kitten
Congrats.


----------



## readynwilling

Rach - i have mine tomorrow i hope its that good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Aww thanks girls! OH has named it smudge cause he said it could just be a smudge! I wish you could still see the heartbeating after you take the picture !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

And it was an internal cause I had to pee before hand (well actually i was so nervous i needed a poop and i couldnt waste the opporunity since ive been so constipated!)

She did say my uterus was tilted slightly but will correct itself for the 12 wks scan - which is 4 wks tomorrow! 17th! Its gonna go so slow!

Im also gonna buy an angelsounds doppler, not yet though. Also thinking if my uterus is slightly tilted i have less chance of hearing the heartbeat early x


----------



## rottpaw

Nixilix said:


> Aww thanks girls! OH has named it smudge cause he said it could just be a smudge! I wish you could still see the heartbeating after you take the picture !!!!!!!!!!!

YAYYYY Nix! Awesome and I am so happy for you!! I love all the beanie photos!

So Sarah, Melissa and I have scans tomorrow - anyone else?

:hugs:


----------



## amore28

kittenattacks said:


> Hi all, just found out i'm BFP!!!!! due 28th March

Yay! Huge congrats!!! That's also my EDD :happydance:


----------



## cloud9

amore28 said:


> kittenattacks said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just found out i'm BFP!!!!! due 28th March
> 
> Yay! Huge congrats!!! That's also my EDD :happydance:Click to expand...

me too :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

oooh busy scan day tomorrow!!!! cannie wait to see pics!!! My breasticles are hurting so bad! Going to get some proper bras at the weekend. 

12 days til my sisters wedding. Please can everyone pray that my morning (all day) sickness hides for just one day!!!


----------



## kittenattacks

amore28 said:


> kittenattacks said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just found out i'm BFP!!!!! due 28th March
> 
> Yay! Huge congrats!!! That's also my EDD :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!!!!!!!! Congratulations to you too!


----------



## kittenattacks

cloud9 said:


> amore28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittenattacks said:
> 
> 
> hi all, just found out i'm bfp!!!!! Due 28th march
> 
> yay! Huge congrats!!! That's also my edd :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :happydance:Click to expand...

congratulations!


----------



## MumtoJ

Great pic nix - can highly recommend the proper bras - much more comfortable - went and got some on the weekend as they felt like they were in a vice in the old ones!

Welcome to the new March Mummies - getting close to the end of the month now with dates, soon see a thread for the April mums.

Well I'm off to bed now - have tried taking my vits at night see if that helps with the nausea - feeling ill at the moment - hope I can sleep through it.

Take care girlies


----------



## Nixilix

night Cathryn. Hope you feel better in the morning. 

I swapped from pregnacare back to just plain folic acid as i think they made me sicker.


----------



## braijackava

So I am a little worried. I had some bad pains on my lower right side for about 2 minutes, made me feel like I would throw up. But now it is gone. Wondering if this is something I should worry about?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## readynwilling

BraiJackava - i would say you are probably ok. Unless they come back and continue... I have had the odd moment of pain and worried for a minute. But im sure its all ok.


----------



## L82

Congrats Nix, glad your scan went well x


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> So I am a little worried. I had some bad pains on my lower right side for about 2 minutes, made me feel like I would throw up. But now it is gone. Wondering if this is something I should worry about?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png

take a gental walk round your house and dring some warm water i bet f you do that you pump, pass gas it could be that


----------



## LuckyD

pinkycat said:


> Hi girls
> Wow there are loads of march mummies now.
> Natty- I had a bit more brown discharge yesterday (sorry TMI)
> I have no idea what is going on. I'v had terrible sickness, not really keeping much down and cb digi still says 3+ but trying not to get hopes up too much after my bleed on tuesday. Thursday can't come quick enough so i will finally know if my bean is an angel or not xx
> Hope you are all doing ok and that you aren't being too sick xx

Good luck pinkycat, hope you get some good news on Thursday xx sounds like you are still having good strong pg symptoms so that is good



Embo78 said:


> Hey guys. My boss is gonna love me!! NOT!! Docs signed me off for another week and next week I'm on annual leave so atleast I've got a couple of weeks to get rest. When I go back I'm in for a week, then off for three on annual leave!!

That sounds good Embo! I know it must be hard for youbut your boss is just going to have to cope! I am nervous about this as well  my ms hasnt kicked in yet, but I have a really weak stomach and am sure that I am going to be really sick. I only started this job 8 weeks ago and work in a huge open plan office so its going to be hard to hide it. Plus  I am the only person doing this job, I am setting up a new youth service, so if I am not there, there is NO-ONE that can do my job. Ah well, no point in worrying yet I guess!

Hope you get some rest over the next few weeks xx



Reebo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Called my doctor about the spotting and she said to come in for blood tests to check hcg and progesterone. I'll go to the lab at lunch and she'll call me with results tomorrow. This is so stressful!

Good luck!







kns said:


> our next scan is prob 12 weeks but hoping for 1 a little earlier but doubt it as had scan at 6 weeks due to suspected ectopic.
> when is eveyones scans and how are the symptoms?

Do you know, I am still deciding as to whether I want to have a scan? Of course I will if there is a medical reason to and if the Dr thinks I shouldbut am not sure I want to if I dont need to.does that make me a freak? I feel like everyone is going to think I am crazy now!



readynwilling said:


> Morning all!
> 
> dr's appt was Fabulous today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get an ultrasound TOMORROW! Cause i told my dr i got my bfp on CD21 and my cycle was erratic. So she wants a dating scan ASAP. So the dr's office booked it for me and its tomorrow at 3pm :dance:
> 
> Im hungry ALL the time. Im gonna gain 100lbs if this hollow leg of mine doesn't close up soon!

Yay, glad that it went so well! Good luck for the ultrasound tomorrow!



reversal said:


> hi ladies are any of you's using sea bands for sickness, do they work, I really need to try something i hate being sick

I am not using them (yet) as not sick yet, but I have read some threads on BnB that say they are great  I am definitely planning on giving them a try. I dont think they are too expensive  worth a try I think!





cloud9 said:


> hey everyone congratulations on your bfp's i got mine yesterday :wohoo:
> my EDD will be 28th March 2011
> best of luck to you all :hugs:

Congrats! Same EDD as me!



kittenattacks said:


> Hi all, just found out i'm BFP!!!!! due 28th March

Woo! Another March 28 baby! Congratulations!



Nixilix said:


> Aww thanks girls! OH has named it smudge cause he said it could just be a smudge! I wish you could still see the heartbeating after you take the picture !!!!!!!!!!!

So glad it went so well Nix, that is awesome! Smudge is a cute name!



cloud9 said:


> amore28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittenattacks said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just found out i'm BFP!!!!! due 28th March
> 
> Yay! Huge congrats!!! That's also my EDD :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :happydance:Click to expand...

Me toooooooo!!!


How is everyone doing? I am still in shock really, not quite believing it yet! This weekend we are going to tell our parents and some close friends  I cant wait! This will be the first grandchild on both sides so its pretty exciting.


----------



## membas#1

cloud9 said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloud9 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone congratulations on your bfp's i got mine yesterday :wohoo:
> my EDD will be 28th March 2011
> best of luck to you all :hugs:
> 
> Congrats! I'm also a pregnant bride-to-be getting married in late November. Congrats all around to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> congratulations! how do you feel about being a pregnant bride?! i get married late december and i will be 6+ months!! i have bought my dress already and i just know it wont fit with me that far along :dohh: OH and I didn't expect it to happen first cycle!! - we are however over the moon!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I have my dress too but it's not a traditional wedding dress...we are having a casual family affair, but the dress should still work given the material it is made of and the cut of it (high waist cut). We'll see :) It didn't cost much so I can always get another, but I really do love it, so I think it will work. I'll be 23 weeks, so I know I'll have a good size bump to show off! I was hoping we'd get PG this month...it was our first month TTC, and we targeted this month as the best month given our work schedules through the year.....we didn't start earlier because of travel for our wedding--I didn't want any travel restrictions, so shouldn't have any at 23 weeks :) I don't mind being a pregnant bride. I've lived with SO for 3 1/2 years now, my sis was 4 mo PG at her wedding...I don't think anyone in our families will really care too much. And if they do--they'll get over it ;)


----------



## membas#1

Reebo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Called my doctor about the spotting and she said to come in for blood tests to check hcg and progesterone. I'll go to the lab at lunch and she'll call me with results tomorrow. This is so stressful!

Reebo :hugs: hope everything checks out fine for you. Fx'd that everything is okay.


----------



## Reebo

Welcome new mommies and congrats to those of you with good scans!

Can I just say how much I love my doctor?? I called her at 8am, she called back by 10, I got my bloodwork done around noon and she called at 6:30pm with the results! She said everything looks "excellent" and she's "very pleased" with my hcg and progesterone levels. My hcg is 6600, which seems to be at the high end of the normal range for almost 5 weeks. :happydance: I forgot to ask about the progesterone number. She said no dancing or exercising until the weekend and to call again if the spotting gets worse. She said if it continues and especially if it worsens, she'll have me come in earlier for my ultrasound. 

I'm sad that as much as I love my dr, she doesn't do deliveries anymore, so once I start coming in for exams and scans, I'll start working with one of her colleagues. She reassured me that my new dr is great and very responsive. Good thing, b/c I'm needy!

I also have to give a shout out to DH, who came with me to have bloodwork done and started reading the Mayo clinic book so he wasn't freaked when I told him about the spotting ("the book says that's common and happens to a lot of women.") :)

How exciting for those of you planning weddings and babies! I'm sure you'll all be beautiful brides and the day will be even more special with your bump!


----------



## MrsLQ

Reebo I am so excited knew it would be good news. Take it easy. I am off to bed night night xx


----------



## braijackava

Really wish I could transfer my pregnancy onto my hubby anytime I feel like it. Boys suck sometimes!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Goodbye. Baby's fine. I'm fine. Just done here. If you're not here every day chatting you get ignored. Kinda pointless. Enjoy your 9 months girls!


----------



## membas#1

It's just a fast moving thread, with lots of posts--most of my posts don't get direct comment, but I like reading the thread when I can and piping in when I want. GL to you--sorry it wasn't the right thread for you.


----------



## Embo78

Zoesmommy said:


> Goodbye. Baby's fine. I'm fine. Just done here. If you're not here every day chatting you get ignored. Kinda pointless. Enjoy your 9 months girls!

Hi Zoe.
Sorry you feel like this. I know what you mean though.
It's not that people ate being rude and ignoring you, but it's just so fast, it's difficult to answer everything.


----------



## natty1985

How silly of me to think i would be skipping MS TUT TUT !!!!
Half 3 and Half 4 seems a regular time slot every morning so im shattered getting up at 7 with finley !!!

First MW appointment today i think ill be in there for a week i had so much trouble with fins pregnancy !!

Hope everyone is ok this morning and not too many heads down the loo 

Much Love 

xxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Zoesmommy said:


> Goodbye. Baby's fine. I'm fine. Just done here. If you're not here every day chatting you get ignored. Kinda pointless. Enjoy your 9 months girls!

Sorry you feel like that hun, to be honest your not the first, its a fast moving thread and when your reading multiple pages its hard to answer everyone.

Its not personal no one is deliberately ignoring you - most of my posts don't get a direct response, if your asking a question and it doesn't get a response yell, post it again. 

Hope you decide to stick around, if not hope you have a fab pregnancy.


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty poor you hun, have you tried having some plain biscuits next to your bed, I have had to start nibbling during the night so I'm not too bad in the morning. 

Have you tried Sea Bands - you can sleep in them it may help.


----------



## 2nd time

morning ladies

how are we all today?

i feel sick and soo exhasted


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all lovely march mums :)

Natty, I too have started with the MS although I think mine has a lot to do with the fact I can't ruddy POOOO!!!! :rofl:

Zoesmommy, such a shame. We are all hyper sensitive at the mo because of the hormones and I understand why you may have felt ignored. But I asked you how you were a few days ago and you ignored me, so it works both ways you know...

Perhaps this wasn't the thread for you. Good luck anyways x


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time, I think because most of us found out so early, we all thought the symptoms we had were going to stay as they were but sadly they're now kicking in with a vengeance as we get near 6 and 7 weeks!!! I tried to remember if I felt like this last time round but it's all a blur - I think we block out the bad bits and remember the good bits otherwise we'd never breed again and the human race would die out!!! LOL xx


----------



## kelly brown

mine ms starts 10am down goes the breakfast up comes the breakfast lol then it stops only have the sickness feeling x


----------



## Embo78

Morning girlies.
I'm so HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY today.
Here's why...................
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 2nd time

twinminator lol i remember quite a lot as it was less than a year ago but it does feel worse this time lol guess i am just a lazy cow just eating a strawberry cornto yum, got weighed this morning lost a lb (an so the circus begins lol)


----------



## Embo78

Been puking since 5am, boobies are on fire, so tired I could sleep for a week but it's all worth it cos I got my 3+ on my digi!!!!!!!!!!
Hope everyone's ok. 
It's so hard to keep up with everyone'\s news. By the time I've read all the posts and come to write something, I've forgotton what to comment on. I think my pregnancy brain has kicked in big time. My OH can't get over how dizzy I am.
We told out son last night, he's nine, the first thing he said was "it had better be a brother!!" Second "EW that means you've had SEX!!!!!" Not what we were expecting but it gave us a bit of a giggle. We were a little worried cos he's been the baby of the family for nine years but he was great!!


----------



## laurenfreya

hello everyone im heather my EDD is 16th March :)


----------



## 2nd time

Embo78 said:


> Morning girlies.
> I'm so HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY today.
> Here's why...................

good for you 

i want to do another test lol but its a waste of money i guess :cry:


----------



## Embo78

You can have mine 2nd time!! Bought two thinking I wouldn't get my 3+ til Friday!! Lo and behold got it today!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

thanks lol i just love getting bfps done so many bfns over the years lol i will redress the balance go go bfps lol


----------



## Embo78

Hi Heather Welcome to March Mummies.
Congratulations on your BFP XX


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Morning girlies.
> I'm so HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY today.
> Here's why...................

 whoop whoop mate i am smiling as its fab news  i been sick to had it 3 days every morning at 10am fill tired and only got up at 9 lol fill dizzy and heavy headed but i aint complaining i was every pregnancy symptom  x x


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Morning girlies.
> I'm so HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY today.
> Here's why...................

 whoop whoop mate i am smiling as its fab news  i been sick to had it 3 days every morning at 10am fill tired and only got up at 9 lol fill dizzy and heavy headed but i aint complaining i was every pregnancy symptom  x x


----------



## Embo78

Exactly. I must have had a million BFN in my 11 mths of trying!! That's how I justify it to my OH anyway. He thinks just one test is necessary to tell you you're preggers!!


----------



## kelly brown

welcome heather congrats on ya bfp x x


----------



## Embo78

kelly brown said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies.
> I'm so HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY today.
> Here's why...................
> 
> whoop whoop mate i am smiling as its fab news  i been sick to had it 3 days every morning at 10am fill tired and only got up at 9 lol fill dizzy and heavy headed but i aint complaining i was every pregnancy symptom  x xClick to expand...

You're that happy for me you've posted twice hehe!!
Every time I have my head over the toilet I'm thinking I don't care! This is a pregnancy symptom and that's what I need right now. If I hadn't had the spotting, I would absolutely hate it!!


----------



## laurenfreya

Thank you guys! Congrats on yours too :)


----------



## kelly brown

lol lol i no lucky i only have it in the morning so i am one of the lucky ones i just fill sick over the course of the day  x x


----------



## L82

Congrats on your BFP Heather x x


----------



## MrsH1980

So, my opening question, will this sickness ever go? will I feel like this for the rest of my life??? feels like it at the moment, spent the whole day yesterday with my head down the toilet - nice.

Back in work today as I cannot afford to keep taking days sick...nearly hurled on some poor woman on the train and nearly fainted on the tube :cry:

To be fair I have found a small piece of relief which seems to be helping and thats Fox's Glacier fruits (boiled sweets) - if I have one in my mouth pretty much constantly it seems to subdue the feeling of nausea. Not sure if that will help anyone but you never know xx


----------



## lilo

Hi All hope everyone is keeping well xxx I have been staying away from here for a few days because I have just felt terrible and I just didnt want to come on here and moan the whole time :(, witch i know is silly, because the whole point of this is to support each other..... I am just so tired the whole time and my stomach is so bloated, I'm worn out already. I phoned my mum in tears yesterday, thinking that maybe it was me being hormonal, but when she called over she could not believe how big my stomach is already. its not like I haven't done this before, its just so different this time round, I want to go back to the doctor but feel like i am being a hypochondriac if I do.... i really am sorry for moaning on here, but i'm hopeing that i might feel a bit more normal sharing it xxxxx


----------



## 2nd time

lilo said:


> Hi All hope everyone is keeping well xxx I have been staying away from here for a few days because I have just felt terrible and I just didnt want to come on here and moan the whole time :(, witch i know is silly, because the whole point of this is to support each other..... I am just so tired the whole time and my stomach is so bloated, I'm worn out already. I phoned my mum in tears yesterday, thinking that maybe it was me being hormonal, but when she called over she could not believe how big my stomach is already. its not like I haven't done this before, its just so different this time round, I want to go back to the doctor but feel like i am being a hypochondriac if I do.... i really am sorry for moaning on here, but i'm hopeing that i might feel a bit more normal sharing it xxxxx

have you had a scan could there be more than one little bean n there:blush:


----------



## LuckyD

Embo78 said:


> Exactly. I must have had a million BFN in my 11 mths of trying!! That's how I justify it to my OH anyway. He thinks just one test is necessary to tell you you're preggers!!


Ha ha, that's the opposite of my OH! He made me do a number of tests and go out and buy a digi just to make sure! He doesn't trust the pg tests!


Oh, so sorry that so many of you are feeling so rubbish...I guess that's to be expected at this stage of the pregnancy, but still - hope that it goes soon for you all!!

I am not looking forward to the ms kicking in....I am only 4 wks so in a couple of weeks I will be feeling your pain I am sure!


----------



## 2nd time

my dh dosent trust the tests either i knew a faint line was a posative but i humoured him for three day saying what if we are lol he was convinced we were not but i knew felt quite smug really sometimes men can be silly, 

told him yesterday that when baby comes we have to remember we are onl snapping at each other coz we are tiered you need to forgive eachother a lot in the first few weeks.


----------



## lilo

2nd time said:


> have you had a scan could there be more than one little bean n there:blush:

No scan yet, they dont do them over here until 16 wks :cry: that has been suggested to me even by the doctor, maybe that whats wrong with me ??? I want to know but because I have to wait so long to find out, maybe that is what has me so upset!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

2nd time said:


> my dh dosent trust the tests either i knew a faint line was a posative but i humoured him for three day saying what if we are lol he was convinced we were not but i knew felt quite smug really sometimes men can be silly,
> 
> told him yesterday that when baby comes we have to remember we are onl snapping at each other coz we are tiered you need to forgive eachother a lot in the first few weeks.

I know, I tried to explain the whole 'a line is a line' thing but he wouldn't believe me! I had to make him read peeonastick.com!!

What is also funny is that this month of TTC I asked my OH to choose the BD plan...I was sick of thinking about it all, and wanted him to feel involved in it. So of course that was the month we got pg, and now he is taking personal responsibility for it! Very proud of himself indeed.


----------



## 2nd time

try not to get upset have you done one of the internet quizzes "is it twins" mine came out 45% chance it was know its nly a bit of fun but twins would be great find out friday anyway lol, 16 weeks must feel like forever cant you get a private one


----------



## LuckyD

lilo said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> have you had a scan could there be more than one little bean n there:blush:
> 
> No scan yet, they dont do them over here until 16 wks :cry: that has been suggested to me even by the doctor, maybe that whats wrong with me ??? I want to know but because I have to wait so long to find out, maybe that is what has me so upset!!!!Click to expand...

I am sure there is nothing 'wrong' with you sweets! I can see why you are feeling upset, but remember everyone does develop differently. If the Dr has suggested that idea of twins to you, why can you still not get a scan? I can totally understand that waiting is really upsetting :hugs:


----------



## lilo

I am just looking at them now, I know even if i do go for a scan it wont take the tiredness away but it will give me piece of mind x


----------



## 2nd time

are they expensive over there

as for the tieredness try eating spinich and brocolli they are high in iron and folic aid you could be a bit anemic thats what i am thinking right now as soo exhauseted and as it is such a short time snce gave birth i could be a bit low on iron


----------



## ellieb31

Hi Ladies

This is my first BFP after 18 months of trying and I'm feeling a bit paranoid today. I've had sore boobs for about a week and, as I understand it, that's because of the increase in progesterone. Today they don't feel so sore so does that mean that my progesterone is dropping and AF might arrive? I thought that they would hurt for ages and I've got no other symptoms. I really hope that it's just me being a worrier (am seeing my docs this afternoon and will speak to them about it as well) but I wondered if any of you have experiences you can share on the subject. 

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Tanikit

There is only one thing that works for the exhaustion of pregnancy - non stop sleep! Take every opportunity you can - go to bed early, nap in the afternoon, doze in your bath (and if you shower put a plastic chair in there so you can rest) doze at work if its safe to, put movies on for your toddlers and laze on the couch, rest your head on the keyboard, lie on the floor in the sun, sleep by the swimming pool if its hot - gosh now I really do need some sleep!

Sorry for all of us suffering MS right now. I remember last pregnancy getting to the end of MS and thinking: 2-3 months of non stop nausea, most normal people would have had a laparoscopy by now!

Was supposed to tell work today but my boss wasn't there and I won't see her til next week. Oh well that is a relief.


----------



## Tanikit

Ellie, I think there is a big play between oestrogen and progesterone so sometimes they can cancel each other out - oestrogen rises 1000x during pregnancy and progesterone only rises much less than that. Don't stress too much about how sore you feel - I have had sharp twinges in my boobs, but they have not really been sore and those pains also come and go and everything is fine. Hang in there - you are bound to be paranoid. Good luck for your appointment and hope you get the reassurance you need.


----------



## ellieb31

Tanikit said:


> Ellie, I think there is a big play between oestrogen and progesterone so sometimes they can cancel each other out - oestrogen rises 1000x during pregnancy and progesterone only rises much less than that. Don't stress too much about how sore you feel - I have had sharp twinges in my boobs, but they have not really been sore and those pains also come and go and everything is fine. Hang in there - you are bound to be paranoid. Good luck for your appointment and hope you get the reassurance you need.

Thanks Tanikit. Part of me knows I'm worrying unnecessarily and the other part of me if convinced that something's going to go wrong (even though I have no real reason for thinking that). I'm sure most newly expectant women feel the same way though. 

I've been told not to google but I'm wondering if it might actually put my mind at rest to learn a bit more about everything that's going on with my hormones. I've always been a forewarned is forearmed kind of person.


----------



## Tanikit

I can't stay away from google but the advice is often conflicting so mostly you look for what fits your patterns and its not always like that. Percentages are also hard to comprehend - if your percentage chance of getting MS is 80% and you don't get it then theoretically for you your chance of MS was 0%. I think if you google you must maintain a positive attitude - read it and then look for the best outcome and think that is what will happen to you. But then worry is part of pregnancy (and the whole of motherhood for that matter) and no one will ever stop us worrying.


----------



## 2nd time

ellieb31 said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Ellie, I think there is a big play between oestrogen and progesterone so sometimes they can cancel each other out - oestrogen rises 1000x during pregnancy and progesterone only rises much less than that. Don't stress too much about how sore you feel - I have had sharp twinges in my boobs, but they have not really been sore and those pains also come and go and everything is fine. Hang in there - you are bound to be paranoid. Good luck for your appointment and hope you get the reassurance you need.
> 
> Thanks Tanikit. Part of me knows I'm worrying unnecessarily and the other part of me if convinced that something's going to go wrong (even though I have no real reason for thinking that). I'm sure most newly expectant women feel the same way though.
> 
> I've been told not to google but I'm wondering if it might actually put my mind at rest to learn a bit more about everything that's going on with my hormones. I've always been a forewarned is forearmed kind of person.Click to expand...

my boobs killed with my first and now no pain at all if you google remember that alot of that stuff is worst case senario if you can lok at it objectivly go ahead

how far are you when was af due


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi Everyone! So I had my first scan today - I'm only 5wk 2dy so there wasn't a lot to see - but we saw the sac and yolk sac so everything is as it should be for now. It was a bit of an anti-climax really, even though I knew we wouldn't see anything else...... but at least I can stop panicking about a) blighted ovums and b) ectopics. 

My next scan is 2nd Aug, 2 weeks away when I'll be 7wk 1day so should hopefully see HB by then... it's gonna be a long 2 weeks!!

Sorry to all of you with MS - mine hasn't kicked in at all yet - here's hoping it stays away! I do however have a bad case of SPOTS - omg, i'm like a teenager all over again, I've forgotten how to deal with them!!! OH keeps telling me that no-one else can see them, but I know he's just being kind!! 

ellie - my BBs were really sore from about 8DPO until I got my BFP, they haven't really been sore since - sensitive, but not as sore as they were a couple of weeks ago.

Ooh one question for you - at my docs appt, they didn't take any blood which i am very confused about..... I had to POAS, take my blood pressure and then had a transvaginal scan - that was it.... anyone else not had blood taken?


----------



## ellieb31

Thanks for all your comments ladies. I've got over myself a bit now!! If I'm going to get worried about such little things then I'll end up a bundle of nerves in no time. I did another test and the line looks darker to me so that shut me up a bit.....for now!

It's nice to hear from someone else who had sore boobs before AF was due and then they eased up. 

CD 1 was on 19/06/10 and AF was due on 17/07/10 so only a few days late so far. This was the first month when I didn't test obsessively from 10 DPO - I was a total POAS addict. 

What's the average amount of time until the first scan? I didn't realise they did them as early as 5-2 - I'd only have to wait until next week if I could get one that quickly! I'd love to have one done soon so that I can start believing that I'm actually pregnant!


----------



## kelly brown

HappyDaze said:


> Hi Everyone! So I had my first scan today - I'm only 5wk 2dy so there wasn't a lot to see - but we saw the sac and yolk sac so everything is as it should be for now. It was a bit of an anti-climax really, even though I knew we wouldn't see anything else...... but at least I can stop panicking about a) blighted ovums and b) ectopics.
> 
> My next scan is 2nd Aug, 2 weeks away when I'll be 7wk 1day so should hopefully see HB by then... it's gonna be a long 2 weeks!!
> 
> Sorry to all of you with MS - mine hasn't kicked in at all yet - here's hoping it stays away! I do however have a bad case of SPOTS - omg, i'm like a teenager all over again, I've forgotten how to deal with them!!! OH keeps telling me that no-one else can see them, but I know he's just being kind!!
> 
> ellie - my BBs were really sore from about 8DPO until I got my BFP, they haven't really been sore since - sensitive, but not as sore as they were a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Ooh one question for you - at my docs appt, they didn't take any blood which i am very confused about..... I had to POAS, take my blood pressure and then had a transvaginal scan - that was it.... anyone else not had blood taken?

i have not had any blooods taken your normally get blood form when you see mid wife i got have blood test done at 12 weeks scan for downs symdrome xx


----------



## kelly brown

ellieb31 said:


> Thanks for all your comments ladies. I've got over myself a bit now!! If I'm going to get worried about such little things then I'll end up a bundle of nerves in no time. I did another test and the line looks darker to me so that shut me up a bit.....for now!
> 
> It's nice to hear from someone else who had sore boobs before AF was due and then they eased up.
> 
> CD 1 was on 19/06/10 and AF was due on 17/07/10 so only a few days late so far. This was the first month when I didn't test obsessively from 10 DPO - I was a total POAS addict.
> 
> What's the average amount of time until the first scan? I didn't realise they did them as early as 5-2 - I'd only have to wait until next week if I could get one that quickly! I'd love to have one done soon so that I can start believing that I'm actually pregnant!

go doctors say that your not sure when your last af was as your dates are wrong and he will send you for a early scan he will refer you to scan dept i had one at 5wks 5 days and 6wks 3 days as had spotting both with baby and heart beat :happydance::happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

congrats on the scan sorry your a bit disapointed but we have to remember how lucy you are you saw your bean way before most people,

i bet it makes your presiouse secret even more real


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> congrats on the scan sorry your a bit disapointed but we have to remember how lucy you are you saw your bean way before most people,
> 
> i bet it makes your presiouse secret even more real

hey buddy how you doing :winkwink:


----------



## 2nd time

hi kelly 

not too bad thanks

dh best friend anounced our news on my facebook, that was a bit of a shock got him to remove it though hope no one saw,
my scan on friday looking forward to it lol.

hows things your end


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> hi kelly
> 
> not too bad thanks
> 
> dh best friend anounced our news on my facebook, that was a bit of a shock got him to remove it though hope no one saw,
> my scan on friday looking forward to it lol.
> 
> hows things your end

yeah not to bad having ms but luckly only in morning around 10am but then it goes and just fill sick had no brown spotting for 3 days so hoping it will stay that was think it must of just been old blood as could not see no cause of where it was coming from in scan got another private scan 31/7/2010 9.30am to see if baby is doing ok dont mind paying as it puts my mind at ease and got 5 weeks till 12 weeks boo hoo fills ages away lol
oh no that sucks about facebook lets hope every one was off line lol i cannot wait to tell every body its only me hubby and my manager at work that no so it will be hard trying to cover up ms next week ill be back to work next week as doctor said once spotting goes you can return on light duties been on bed rest for 2 weeks think thats why its fill like its dragging there is only a certain amount of day time telly you can watch lol xxxxx


----------



## 2nd time

day time telly lol ben on mat leave since december i have no life without uk gold lol


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> day time telly lol ben on mat leave since december i have no life without uk gold lol

lol lol :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Danuta

How is everyone today? Hope you are all good :)

I'm having a rough day... I can't wait until OH is back home, just feeling like everything's on top of me atm :(


----------



## kns

hi everyone, 

hows it going? what the morning sickness like?
anyone due on or near 2nd March 2010?
xxxx


----------



## Danuta

I'm due March 2nd :)


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hows it going? what the morning sickness like?
> anyone due on or near 2nd March 2010?
> xxxx

your over due by 4 months lol:blush:


----------



## kelly brown

kns said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hows it going? what the morning sickness like?
> anyone due on or near 2nd March 2010?
> xxxx

think you mean 2011 :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

hello ladies!:happydance:

hope we are all having the best day possible considering all that is going on with our bodies.

i have my scan today at 3 my time!!!!! absolutely on :cloud9: to see my baby later today. its only 8:30 right now

hoping other scans go well today for sarah and angela!:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck for the scan - so exciting blessedmomma!

kns I'm also due 2 March 2011.

Not feeling great today - just general sicky feeling and so tired - still trying to battle through the afternoon with DD and wishing DH would get home. DD has actually been quite good, but I am just so tired all I want is sleep!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Twinimator, I'm sorry. I must not have seen your response. You are quite right that it goes both ways. I do try to respond :(


----------



## Aunty E

Scan went great this morning, saw bubs and could make out a head and limb buds and a tiny beating heart :)


----------



## 2nd time

zoesmommy

hi there 

i was feeling just like you yesterday i suppose it is just so bisy somtimees


----------



## kelly brown

aunty e congrats glad all went well god i fill so sick time for deal or no deal  x


----------



## lilo

Hi All, just got back from doctors, so i am booked in for a scan next Tuesday to see weather it's twins. I felt like such an idiot going into her, but she was so nice and agreed that I was very swollen!!! thanks to you all for your advice xxxx id be lost without this place x


----------



## L82

Good luck lilo, i hope the next week goes quick for you, so that you know either way x x


----------



## Rainbowpea

Just to let you all know had my scan and everything was great! Such a relief! They dated me 5 days ahead so might be a feb mummy after all but will wait til the next scan before I change my ticker! Hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## Aunty E

Ginger beer is saving my life! A can a day keeps the nausea at bay for me :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Zoesmommy said:


> Twinimator, I'm sorry. I must not have seen your response. You are quite right that it goes both ways. I do try to respond :(

sweetums i think we all have a bit of the preggo brain going on. i know by the time i get on here and read 10 or so pages i have already forgotten everything i wanted to say on the first page i read. :friends:


----------



## codegirl

It is a hard thread to keep up on. I try and read but don't always post and maybe I should try harder to respond.

March is just a popular month :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay rainbowpea! thats wonderful news. hope mine goes as good today:hugs:


----------



## Reebo

:sleep: I am so tired I could fall asleep at my desk. :sleep:

But my baby has moved to be the size of an appleseed on my ticker. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey girls! Congrats to all the new mummies and those that had good scans today. 

I'm 8 weeks today!!!!!! Wahoo :dance:

Who was it that mentioned fanta? I haven't stopped thinking about it since it was mentioned!!

x


----------



## blessedmomma

Barbiebaby said:


> Hey girls! Congrats to all the new mummies and those that had good scans today.
> 
> I'm 8 weeks today!!!!!! Wahoo :dance:
> 
> Who was it that mentioned fanta? I haven't stopped thinking about it since it was mentioned!!
> 
> x

lol- i thought that too barbie! i have been drinking ginger ale, but fanta has sounded good since reading that!


----------



## bobo5901

Hi ladies, well I was super happy before that I wasn't feeling sick, well I have started the sickness. I haven't thrown up yet, but I feel awful. I get so hungry and I can't eat. Everything makes me want to throw up. It also feels like I have more acid in my stomach which is what makes me feel nautious. I hope this passes soon.


----------



## reversal

Aunty E said:


> Ginger beer is saving my life! A can a day keeps the nausea at bay for me :)

i didnt think of trying that but will now thanx


----------



## Barbiebaby

blessedmomma said:


> Barbiebaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Congrats to all the new mummies and those that had good scans today.
> 
> I'm 8 weeks today!!!!!! Wahoo :dance:
> 
> Who was it that mentioned fanta? I haven't stopped thinking about it since it was mentioned!!
> 
> x
> 
> lol- i thought that too barbie! i have been drinking ginger ale, but fanta has sounded good since reading that!Click to expand...

I've begged my husband to bring some home when he leaves work, I even dreamt about fanta last night! Weird!


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Ladies!

Glad all the scans have gone well so far!!!!!!!!!! I have mine in 2 hours :wohoo: I just want a pic to take home to hubby. Have all the ladies who have had scans so far get a pic?

Welcome to the new mommies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natty1985

Haha thats tickled me dreaming about Fanta !!

I went to see MW today she said she would love to offer me a homebirth of birth on midife led unit but she wont lol she was really nice :)

So i have scan 31st August and Consultant appointment beginning of September :) 

Blessedmomma hope your scan goes brilliant :)

everyone who has had scans congrats xxx


----------



## natty1985

Sara is it you with the scan then i thought it was Blessed ooops??!!!!

Yeh i had a pic it was free aswell xx


----------



## membas#1

Reebo said:


> :sleep: I am so tired I could fall asleep at my desk. :sleep:
> 
> But my baby has moved to be the size of an appleseed on my ticker. :thumbup:

Mine too! It was very exciting :) one milestone at a time!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Nat i think Blessed has one today too. Its too difficult to keep them all straight :haha:


----------



## Reebo

Bobo, I find that if I force myself to eat something I actually feel better. It's when my tummy is empty that I start feeling :sick:. I've found that dairy food with protein settles it the most - especially string cheese and yogurt! Chewing minty gum also helps. Hope it passes quickly! :hugs:

Fx'd for everyone having scans today! Hope we see pics of your little ones soon!


----------



## Reebo

membas#1 said:


> Mine too! It was very exciting :) one milestone at a time!!!

I know! I feel like time is CRAWLING!!! I just want to fast forward to Sept so the first tri is over and the bump really starts growing.


----------



## Nixilix

I want to see scan pics! Come on girls!!! Xx

My ms has turned up a notch. It's was vomit in morning then sickness all day now it would appear it likes to sneak in another vomit at around 530ish. Not happy! Just ha a bath hope it helps me relax xx


----------



## Tanikit

I love baths - they help me relax. Hope the MS turns itself down a bit Nix - its awful isn't it. (and then when it goes away we worry some more)

Blessedmomma how much longer til your scan now? ANyone else having one today or an appointment? Any more hcg levels being done? 

I am going to bed really early - have been so exhausted today and longing just to go to bed. My sugars may drop low again tonight though so will have to set an alarm or put my DH on duty to check for me.


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks hun, yeah I'll worry if I feel fab!! But I would like too!! I'm tired too so might go bed early also.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> hello ladies!:happydance:
> 
> hope we are all having the best day possible considering all that is going on with our bodies.
> 
> i have my scan today at 3 my time!!!!! absolutely on :cloud9: to see my baby later today. its only 8:30 right now
> 
> hoping other scans go well today for sarah and angela!:hugs:


Thanks Melissa! 

I am very happy to report, I had my scan this morning and it was perfect! So far, so good! :happydance: Baby is measuring 6+1 (so my ticker's off by a day) and heartbeat is 107 so far (she said as long as it's over 100 that's perfect for now). YAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

The pictures she gave us are not the greatest, but I think it was an older machine (surprising since most of my clinic's equipment seems very up to date LOL). I will post them tonight when I get home and can scan! 

Melissa and Sarah, hope your scans go perfectly and I can't wait to hear your news! You will both be in my prayers! 

And a huge shout out to all of us (me included) who are suffering with MS. Seeing my little bean and its heartbeat makes it all worth it and then some, so hang in there ladies!! It's all for a good cause!! :happydance::happydance:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## rottpaw

Aunty E said:


> Scan went great this morning, saw bubs and could make out a head and limb buds and a tiny beating heart :)

Congratulations! I had mine today as well. It's so exciting!! I was a nervous wreck, and dr. kept us waiting for an hour. I'm surprised I have any fingernails left LOL! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Rainbowpea said:


> Just to let you all know had my scan and everything was great! Such a relief! They dated me 5 days ahead so might be a feb mummy after all but will wait til the next scan before I change my ticker! Hope everyone else is doing good xx

Awesome Rainbowpea! And it has got to be nice to get to "move up" a week like that, LOL! That'll make that ticker fly along for you!


----------



## kelly brown

rottpaw congrats well i just had my dinner pasta bake it was yummy  hope it stays down  x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ahh Angela congrats! I'm really pleased it all went well for you. x


----------



## bobo5901

Congrats to the moms with great scan results! I am so jealous. I don't get mine until my 12th week.


----------



## Elly2u

Hi all, hope yer doing well? Just wanted to post as im so happy that my ticker changed today...looking more like baby everyday. x


----------



## MumtoJ

Evening Ladies, Just got the dinner on cooking, OH out walking the dog in the rain (poor thing) and DS is in bed Yay.

Sorry for mentioning the Fanta - haven't been able to drink it myself today need to find something else now (boo hoo).

So good to hear the positive scan results can't wait to see some pics up.

Zoesmummy - good to see your still with us, hope you hang around.

Good luck Melissa and Sara on your scans, probably be tomorrow when I see how you got on - I'm such an early bird at the moment, in bed for 9pm.

Hope everyone is coping with the MS, try and drink if nothing else as dehydration will make you feel even worse.

Sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies!:happydance:
> 
> hope we are all having the best day possible considering all that is going on with our bodies.
> 
> i have my scan today at 3 my time!!!!! absolutely on :cloud9: to see my baby later today. its only 8:30 right now
> 
> hoping other scans go well today for sarah and angela!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Melissa!
> 
> I am very happy to report, I had my scan this morning and it was perfect! So far, so good! :happydance: Baby is measuring 6+1 (so my ticker's off by a day) and heartbeat is 107 so far (she said as long as it's over 100 that's perfect for now). YAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> The pictures she gave us are not the greatest, but I think it was an older machine (surprising since most of my clinic's equipment seems very up to date LOL). I will post them tonight when I get home and can scan!
> 
> Melissa and Sarah, hope your scans go perfectly and I can't wait to hear your news! You will both be in my prayers!
> 
> And a huge shout out to all of us (me included) who are suffering with MS. Seeing my little bean and its heartbeat makes it all worth it and then some, so hang in there ladies!! It's all for a good cause!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to all!Click to expand...

yay!!!!!!!!!!yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i made sure and said a prayer when you were in getting it done today. i just knew it would just be wonderful! :happydance:

tanikit i hope your blood sugar stays where it should.:hugs: i cant imagine having those problems on top of all the pregnancy stuff going on. your in my prayers. my scan is at 3 my time, which is in about 1.5 hrs. excited as can be! 

hope all with ms are doing ok for a minute


----------



## braijackava

Not sure when I get a scan. I know my first appt isnt until 10 weeks. If this weird pain I have been getting on my right side comes back, I will be calling my doctor early. I have had the stretching ligament pain, but this is different. I was scared last night. I convinced myself I had an etopic. I might even just call the doc today and just ask. Maybe since I miscarried last time they will let me come in for an early scan.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey bump buddy! We're celebrating 8 weeks today! In my weekly babycentre email it said that the embryo becomes a fetus this week!! 

How you doing? x


----------



## Elly2u

Hey Barbiebaby...I'm doing just fine! ms is such a horrible feeling but thankfully I'm not physically sick...yet!! tired all the time and boobies every now and then flare up...
Happy eight week to you too!
I'm reading what to expect when expecting and that says that arms and legs start moving this week too but we cant feel them yet....pity...anyhow just holding on for my scan next Tuesday and that will be the icing on the cake nervous of what my results will be...:blush:


----------



## Elly2u

Oh and how are you? x


----------



## Barbiebaby

You'll be fine! I have every faith! I have what to expect when you're expecting iPhone app, I enjoy reading the daily updates. I have my midwife booking in appointment on Friday, hoping I get my scan date soon 

I too have a real bad sicky feeling most of the day but not actually chucking up...... Yet! Hope it stays that way! 

x


----------



## braijackava

Called the doctor, waiting for the callback. Hopefully she will get me in for an early scan to calm my nerves. Hate waiting for the doctor to call back. But I like being able to call and say I am pregnant. I always felt like they didnt think I was a important as the pregnant ladies when I called in with a problem. They would always say "Are you pregnant?" like with urgency. Then I would say no and they calm down right away and are like "ok hold one second......" Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## braijackava

Just got a call back. Going in for a blood test, as they think just 5 weeks might be to early to see anything on ultrasound. She said if it is a true ectopic, the hcg numbers wont go up like normal. So test today, results tomorrow. Then test again in a day or two. I am so nervous now. Last pregnancy thats how I found out about my miscarriage. So scared =(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## Barbiebaby

braijackava said:


> Just got a call back. Going in for a blood test, as they think just 5 weeks might be to early to see anything on ultrasound. She said if it is a true ectopic, the hcg numbers wont go up like normal. So test today, results tomorrow. Then test again in a day or two. I am so nervous now. Last pregnancy thats how I found out about my miscarriage. So scared =(
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png

Good luck with your results, will be thinking of you. x


----------



## membas#1

Well, my doctor just called. I do love how she follows up. Recall last week I had an US for what we figure was cyst pain (we didn't see any evidence of PG but they said it was way too early barely 4 weeks)--well my doctor was out of town for all this. I got a call from the nurse the day of my US that said basically "we can't see any reason for your pain on the US, call us if you have any questions" That's about it. So my dr. just got back in town and she saw I was in and reviewed my US and wants me to come in for a quantitative hcg to see if I'm at 2000 yet. She said if I'm not, I'll go back in 48 hours and see what the # is. Once I get to 2000 she said we could perhaps take another look at the US and see if peanut is there (she called it peanut). So--on my way to shower and into the lab for hcg. I hadn't really given it much thought since the US--they told me it was too early to see anything, so I didn't really worry....she was concerned I had been worrying myself since nobody really explained much to me...so she wants to be proactive and see my #'s. Sounds good to me. I all of a sudden just got really nervous though. :( I know i shouldn't be....So off I go to get some blood taken and she'll call me tomorrow. I do love her...she's being thorough.


----------



## Reebo

braijackava said:


> Just got a call back. Going in for a blood test, as they think just 5 weeks might be to early to see anything on ultrasound. She said if it is a true ectopic, the hcg numbers wont go up like normal. So test today, results tomorrow. Then test again in a day or two. I am so nervous now. Last pregnancy thats how I found out about my miscarriage. So scared =(

Fingers x'd for you! It's good that she'll at least do blood tests now. I hope they come back a ok! :hugs:


----------



## Reebo

membas#1 said:


> Well, my doctor just called. I do love how she follows up. Recall last week I had an US for what we figure was cyst pain (we didn't see any evidence of PG but they said it was way too early barely 4 weeks)--well my doctor was out of town for all this. I got a call from the nurse the day of my US that said basically "we can't see any reason for your pain on the US, call us if you have any questions" That's about it. So my dr. just got back in town and she saw I was in and reviewed my US and wants me to come in for a quantitative hcg to see if I'm at 2000 yet. She said if I'm not, I'll go back in 48 hours and see what the # is. Once I get to 2000 she said we could perhaps take another look at the US and see if peanut is there (she called it peanut). So--on my way to shower and into the lab for hcg. I hadn't really given it much thought since the US--they told me it was too early to see anything, so I didn't really worry....she was concerned I had been worrying myself since nobody really explained much to me...so she wants to be proactive and see my #'s. Sounds good to me. I all of a sudden just got really nervous though. :( I know i shouldn't be....So off I go to get some blood taken and she'll call me tomorrow. I do love her...she's being thorough.

Don't you love a thorough doctor? I was super nervous waiting to get my bloodwork done yesterday too. I hope you get great results and have nothing to worry about! :hugs:


----------



## cloud9

sounds like your doctor is on the ball! mine is pathetic. i had an appointment scheduled yesterday to let them know i was pregnant and basically told me to "come back in a few weeks and dont worry" i didnt think anything of it until i was reading up on the internet about antenatal check-ups etc. as its my first i dont know what to do! if i hadn't i would've missed my opportunity to meet with my midwife for the first time next month! i called the doctors office again and the lady i spoke with asked if i'd got my appointment time scheduled in and if i'd been given my pregnancy pack and i received nothing, no advice!! it was like i was talking to someone who was speaking a completely different language yesterday! 
i have posted on here about my doctors lax behaviour before and it makes me angry! i'm considering changing..


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: cloud9 - that would be frusterating. We don't see our Dr's here till at least 8 weeks so it is the norm. But i would hate being dismissed without answers.

Membas#1 - i am praying your little peanut is ok!!!

My scan was great! I got no pic :cry: but i did get to see the screen and saw the little heartbeat flickering away :cloud9: She said im about 8 weeks. Which is possible as i had a weird cycle (hence the early scan) and had a couple different possibilties for ov date. So it is quite likely im 7w + 6 and due on the 2nd but i wont change my ticker till its confirmed at my 12 week ultrasound.


----------



## braijackava

Your doctor sounds like a dream! I have only seen this new doctor once so far. We just moved across country so I had to find a new one. The first lady I saw was a complete......well you get the point. I like this new lady, but the 2 nurses I talked to today we less than friendly, so we will see. So I guess it doesnt really matter what my count is on the test today. A website I looked at said for 5 weeks anywhere from 18-7640 was normal. I will just have to hope when I go back next time it is almost double that.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## membas#1

Yeah, I feel fortunate to have a good doctor, which is why I've chosen to stay with her as OB instead of going to the midwife center we have. She knows me, I know her. She's been with me through finding the right birth control (I had 2 coils expel) and she did a lap surgery on me this year--so we have a relationship and I feel like she really does care and follow through. I thanked her several times on the phone for following up with me. She did say congrats and she did sound positive but there was that underlying "we need to check your numbers since we didn't see anything at 4 weeks, and you have left sided pains (they aren't like they were and they aren't constant)" overtone...so. I just got back from the lab...she said doctor ordered test 'stat' so they would have results back today so dr may even call later today or at least tomorrow. One of these days when I have a gorgeous baby, I'm gonna send her a big thank you card! :)


----------



## goldimama

Hi girls, wow this is a chatty group. Sounds just perfect for me! Don't know if I can catch up with everything tho, wow, 318 pages! So I just got my BFPs starting saturday the 17th. I'm due March 29, 2011! We are so excited. can't wait to share this experience with you all. This is our first pregnancy and we really hope it's a sticky one. 

membas- that comment in the ticker- "already has more brain cells than Paris Hilton"-- Hilarious, rofl


----------



## membas#1

funny and probably true :)


----------



## Lilly12

Hi girls

Mind if I join you?
:flower:

Had my first :bfp: yesterday @ what I believe was 12DPO.
Did some more today & a digi that said Im pregnant..

Happy to join you..my due date is March 30, for now :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

Welcome Lilly! Glad you are here!

Update on my hcg--doctor called back already--only 2.5 hours after I had the blood drawn..now that's fast service! My hcg is 2800 at 5 weeks. She said that's pretty well in line with where it should be ::happydance::happydance: She still wants to do an US this week, so am about to call and get my appointment. Might i get to see my nugget so soon? I hope so! Well at least I'd like to see the sac! I dont' know what to expect at 5 weeks plus a few days...She wants to just verify that things are where they should be and probably check out that left ovary of mine again. Yay! I'm so pleased with those numbers....happy birthday to me! YAY YAY YAY!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! scan went very well today. baby measured 6 mm and heart beat was 132 bpm... she moved my due date up but im gonna wait until a later scan to actually see if that sticks. got a disc with all the pictures on it but cant figure out how to get the pictures on here. been trying all afternoon but no matter what we do it just says its invalid. we are on :cloud9:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## HappyDaze

Hooray for more positive scans :happydance: Unfortunately I don't have a pic to share with you - but if you look at this link https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week5 
mine was pretty much identical to the one in the top left hand corner, so I'll just pretend that's mine! :haha:

Good luck to those waiting for test results - it's a horrible waiting game this first few weeks, try to stay positive! I just can't wait until my next scan at 7weeks to see the HB, then I think I will relax a bit more.

And whoever asked about why some people get early scans - for me it's because I went through fertility treatment to get where I am. Also as I already have a relationship with my OB, I never went to see my GP, just went straight to my OB, and she seems to love her US machine, I was having regular scans throughout my fertlity treatment too.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies! scan went very well today. baby measured 6 mm and heart beat was 132 bpm... she moved my due date up but im gonna wait until a later scan to actually see if that sticks. got a disc with all the pictures on it but cant figure out how to get the pictures on here. been trying all afternoon but no matter what we do it just says its invalid. we are on :cloud9:
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

YAYYY Melissa! I am so happy for you and all the others with great scan results! I had so much fun getting to see our little peanut but my pics aren't very good :cry: I think she just wasn't very careful when she took them, because we definitely saw some onscreen views that were better. But the good news is I get another scan in 2-3 weeks, so hopefully we'll get better pics then! 

Hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks angela! we are so thankful our littlest one is ok. :winkwink:

congrats to the new ladies on here :hugs: looking forward to getting to know u all.

to anyone with spotting issues... i had red spotting off and on since i got preg. my scan was to see whats going on. she found a small pool of blood next to the baby and said it was from implantation. she also said its extremely common and my body would absorb it as the pregnancy went on and shouldnt hurt the baby or preg at all. so hope this puts some of your minds at ease.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Goldimama & Lilly :dance: Welcome!


----------



## Zoesmommy

2nd Time, Thank you! The question is, how much is us and how much is hormones? LOL


----------



## Zoesmommy

Blessedmomma, how was your scan?


----------



## mel90

Hello, Im due march 9th 2011 ... 2nd pregnancy and first after miscarriage so im quite scared this time. I am praying it all works out well, first appointment is august 4th.


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Mel and Goldimomma and Lilly (adn anyone new I have missed) and congrats on your BFPs - don't worry to even try catching up, just go on from here - this thread moves so fast its hard to keep up with one day's worth let alone the last month!

Blessedmomma so glad your scan went well and baby is doing well.

I am feeling a bit down today - possibly the MS, the thought of sugar levels going all over the place like the last few days, the end of the stomach bug that hit me hard, not getting enough sleep, and DH telling me I am being grumpy with DD, but I am still a little worried as I stopped my anti depressants 3 weeks back and it could also be from that. Will try plenty of good food, some sun and lots of rest today and see how that goes before worrying further.


----------



## Embo78

I've managed to catch up on everyone's news but again there's that much I don't want to mention names cos I'll prob leave someone out!!
Welcome to all the newbies and big CONGRATS !!
So pleased for all who had successful scans. And it's good to hear an answer for spotting from Blessed's scan. Can't wait to see pics.

Bronwyn, I'm with you on how ur feeling. I've had to come off some meds because I'm pregnant and I'm sure they're contributing to the way I've been feeling so you're not on your own :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Morning, congrats to new mummies! There is gonna b an April thread any day now!!

Well ms isn't improving. I had to pull over today to be sick. Not impressed!


----------



## Embo78

I hear you rach.
Been up since 6 with my head over toilet!


----------



## Tanikit

Ah, sorry Rach and Embo - we long to fall pregnant so much and then we wish we had a better site than the toilet while pregnant. Also feeling thoroughly ill today and I know I should eat, but everything I think I might like makes me want to throw up.

Woohoo my ticker says 8 weeks now!


----------



## 2nd time

Zoesmommy said:


> 2nd Time, Thank you! The question is, how much is us and how much is hormones? LOL

its probably 50% 50% lol


----------



## Nixilix

Wahoo for 8 wks! I just can't find anything that makes
Me feel full!


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies.....thought i would jump on this thread im thinking im due on the 25th march after 10 month ttc after tubal reversal we are elated x


----------



## cloud9

josey thats amazing - congratulations!! have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

i wish my little one would have a napp i am exhausted


----------



## kelly brown

i am 7 weeks today whoop whoop x


----------



## ellieb31

Hi All

Congrats on all of the new BFP's and good scans!! Hope everyone is good today and not too sick.

I saw my doc yesterday and he was quite pessimistic about things. He basically just said go away until the end of next week and phone me if you're still getting BFP's. I know they don't want you to get your hopes up too much or assume that everything's going to be ok but it made me feel as though I shouldn't be excited at all. So I spent most of yesterday [email protected] myself that the worst was going to happen but I've woken up feeling much positive. I'd rather have PMA and assume that everything will go perfectly rather than assuming the worst and trying to protect myself. 

I've found a place near me which will do a scan at 6 weeks for £60 and I think I'll do that rather than waiting for 12 weeks like the doc suggested. I want proof of life sooner than that because I still find it so hard to believe! I know I won't be able to see much but just to hear a heartbeat would be amazing and well worth the cost. At the moment I even relish the idea of morning sickness just as proof that things are doing what they should be doing although I'm sure I'll end up regretting that!!


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> i am 7 weeks today whoop whoop x

we are lol i didnt even notice lol baby bran already


----------



## Nixilix

Can I interest anyone in my morning sickness? No need to get your own, mine is available to the first bidder FOR FREE.


----------



## 2nd time

ellieb31 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Congrats on all of the new BFP's and good scans!! Hope everyone is good today and not too sick.
> 
> I saw my doc yesterday and he was quite pessimistic about things. He basically just said go away until the end of next week and phone me if you're still getting BFP's. I know they don't want you to get your hopes up too much or assume that everything's going to be ok but it made me feel as though I shouldn't be excited at all. So I spent most of yesterday [email protected] myself that the worst was going to happen but I've woken up feeling much positive. I'd rather have PMA and assume that everything will go perfectly rather than assuming the worst and trying to protect myself.
> 
> I've found a place near me which will do a scan at 6 weeks for £60 and I think I'll do that rather than waiting for 12 weeks like the doc suggested. I want proof of life sooner than that because I still find it so hard to believe! I know I won't be able to see much but just to hear a heartbeat would be amazing and well worth the cost. At the moment I even relish the idea of morning sickness just as proof that things are doing what they should be doing although I'm sure I'll end up regretting that!!


wat town are you in if you have a hospital with an epu most are self refering, you could just pop down


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> i am 7 weeks today whoop whoop x
> 
> we are lol i didnt even notice lol baby bran alreadyClick to expand...

gone quick ay x :happydance:


----------



## ellieb31

Gosh, I'm so naive about all of this - I don't even know what an epu is!! I tried googling and it's best suggestion was the European Peace University which I doubt very much is what you meant!!

I'm in Southampton, Hampshire.


----------



## 2nd time

ellieb31 said:


> Gosh, I'm so naive about all of this - I don't even know what an epu is!! I tried googling and it's best suggestion was the European Peace University which I doubt very much is what you meant!!
> 
> I'm in Southampton, Hampshire.

lol epu is an early pregnancu unit princess anne hospital has one i just googeled it, give them a ring and ask for an appointment coz your really woried an thats not good for you lol 

dont ring the european place though international call charges lol


----------



## ellieb31

LOL

Cheers 2nd! Will definitely have a look into it. I'm not as worried as I must sound - it's just all so new and I know nothing about it. (and I'm a bit jealous of all these women having early scans! - but not their reasons for needing them!)


----------



## 2nd time

ellieb31 said:


> LOL
> 
> Cheers 2nd! Will definitely have a look into it. I'm not as worried as I must sound - it's just all so new and I know nothing about it. (and I'm a bit jealous of all these women having early scans! - but not their reasons for needing them!)

still best to tell them your worried i have a scan tommorow at my dr surgery just becase the dr booked it no bad symptoms.


----------



## ellieb31

2nd time said:


> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Cheers 2nd! Will definitely have a look into it. I'm not as worried as I must sound - it's just all so new and I know nothing about it. (and I'm a bit jealous of all these women having early scans! - but not their reasons for needing them!)
> 
> still best to tell them your worried i have a scan tommorow at my dr surgery just becase the dr booked it no bad symptoms.Click to expand...

How many weeks are you?

I've got to call my doc at the end of next week if I'm still preggers so I might say I've had some worry or pain. I've had some aching pains down there and I've no idea what is and isn't normal. It's not like AF pains, just sort of achy and heavy if that makes any sense. But I've also had LOADS of wind and it can be quite hard to tell the difference between that and womb aches and pains.


----------



## 2nd time

ellie

i am 7 weks today wth my second my daughter is 22 weeks old so everything is still very fresh in my mind, i had af like pains but not too ba and went ater a few days, wind is a problem try a gental walk then you can let it go lol


----------



## Aunty E

So last night I drank Fanta - it wasn't as good as the ginger beer ;)


----------



## MumtoJ

Aunty E said:


> So last night I drank Fanta - it wasn't as good as the ginger beer ;)

Lol - had so much ginger beer in my first pregnancy even the thought of it sends me running now - haven't been able to touch the stuff. But stick to what works for you - fanta's not doing it for me anymore either and today I feel so rough - considering go home sick - see how I feel after some lunch.

Welcome and congrats to all the new March Mommies, and I am so pleased to see the good scan results from overnight.

Has anyone heard from Shrimpy - she's been quiet for a couple of days, last time she was on she wasn't feeling well at all - If your reading hope all is ok.

Pinkycat if your reading good luck for tomorrow hunny fx you get some good news, or at least know one way or another for sure so you can move forward. :hugs:

At work so better go - will try and catch up this evening.


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time you must be excited about your scan - will be waiting to hear the results!

Pinkcat will also be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping things go well.

Are we giving away MS on here - I'd be happy to give mine to anyone who wants it too!

Ellie lol about European Peace University - what on earth do they teach there? Early scans are a blessing if done at the right time (too early and you land up stressing even more) Sorry your doc isn't being so great. I'm supposed to phone my medical aid and join their pregnancy programme but last time they told me they don't accept people til you are past 6 or whatever weeks it was so I have waited this time - bit silly really cause then they go and send you all sorts of things about how to cope in the first trimester and by the time it is in the mail you are past the first trimester already.


----------



## kns

good morning!! or afternoon!
8 weeks!!!!!
how is everyone?
x


----------



## laurenfreya

ooo im 6 weeks today seems ages ago i got my :bfp: but it was only last week


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> 2nd time you must be excited about your scan - will be waiting to hear the results!
> 
> Pinkcat will also be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping things go well.
> 
> Are we giving away MS on here - I'd be happy to give mine to anyone who wants it too!
> 
> Ellie lol about European Peace University - what on earth do they teach there? Early scans are a blessing if done at the right time (too early and you land up stressing even more) Sorry your doc isn't being so great. I'm supposed to phone my medical aid and join their pregnancy programme but last time they told me they don't accept people til you are past 6 or whatever weeks it was so I have waited this time - bit silly really cause then they go and send you all sorts of things about how to cope in the first trimester and by the time it is in the mail you are past the first trimester already.



thanks i am excited ll


----------



## Lilly12

my lines this far..

top = day b4 yesterday 5pm
2nd = day b4 yesterday 7.30pm
3d = yesterday morning FMU
last = this morning FMU

Getting darker right?
today im 14dpo , with a 13 day luteal phase.
(or i might be 11dpo, not 100% sure)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00054-20100721-0636.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kelly brown

dif darker  congrats x


----------



## natty1985

Lilly defo getting darker :happydance:

How is everyone ?? i went for my last scan with EPU today (hopefully)

Baby is measuring right where he/she is supposed to now so 8 weeks this Saturday and counting!! :happydance:

She didnt even do an internal scan which was brilliant all through and external one so hence the very blurred piccy
 



Attached Files:







027 [640x480].jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kns

wow thats really clear, ours was really blurred at 5 weeks and 6 days.
but just waiting for 12 weeks for dating scan now.
xx


----------



## 2nd time

Lilly12 said:


> my lines this far..
> 
> top = day b4 yesterday 5pm
> 2nd = day b4 yesterday 7.30pm
> 3d = yesterday morning FMU
> last = this morning FMU
> 
> Getting darker right?
> today im 14dpo , with a 13 day luteal phase.
> (or i might be 11dpo, not 100% sure)

do you know when af was due i really dont understand these post ovulation days . do you all use ovulation tests


----------



## Reebo

membas#1 said:


> Welcome Lilly! Glad you are here!
> 
> Update on my hcg--doctor called back already--only 2.5 hours after I had the blood drawn..now that's fast service! My hcg is 2800 at 5 weeks. She said that's pretty well in line with where it should be ::happydance::happydance: She still wants to do an US this week, so am about to call and get my appointment. Might i get to see my nugget so soon? I hope so! Well at least I'd like to see the sac! I dont' know what to expect at 5 weeks plus a few days...She wants to just verify that things are where they should be and probably check out that left ovary of mine again. Yay! I'm so pleased with those numbers....happy birthday to me! YAY YAY YAY!

Great news! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Reebo

Welcome to the new mommies, and congrats to good scans/tests! 

How's everyone feeling today? I woke up thinking I was gonna hurl but ate some yogurt and felt better. I also went to bed at 8:30 last night so feel remarkably more awake today than I did yesterday.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## membas#1

Thanks Reebo...still have my moments with 'what if'...but doc wants to make sure sac is there and in right place...and i figure if something isn't right we are going to catch it early...but here's hoping it's all just perfectly in place :) I'm supposed to call to get U/S appointment for this week, so in the next few days. I tried calling yesterday but the orders hadn't come through and they won't book without doctor's orders. So had a bit of a cry last night...my pendulum of emotions...and woke up at 5am today (couldn't sleep--probably thinking too much subconsciously)...going to keep the PMA today and book that scan. The good numbers help keep my pendulum on the positive side, but it does go to the other side sometimes--banning google today! ha


----------



## readynwilling

2nd time - Lilly was temping and charting so she knows what day she ovulated on (well it was unclear this month wether she ov on CD15 or CD17). So she knows how far past ovulation she is. 

Lilly - your line is defo darker hun!! Congrats!


----------



## Shrimpy

helloooooo! :hi: I'm alive :)

Have been very busy the past few days, trying to keep my mind off feeling so crap and it actually worked a bit. I;ve been able to get up and about and function. The meds the docs gave me actually made me feel worse so I've stopped taking them and have replaced them with cheese sandwhiches and fizzy juice. Highly nutritional and balanced but hey, whatever works right now :thumbup:

Welcome and congrats to all the new march mummies :happydance: YAYYY!!! For all the lovely, good news scans :kiss: (and a special :wohoo: for my gorgeous bump buddies Nat and Melissas fantabulous scans) BOOOOO for all of the yucky sick feelings :growlmad:.

Feeling a bit poo today but i think thats because I overdid things yesterday. My niece and I changed all the bedrooms around and built new furniture all day so I'm feeling properly puggled. Im still in my jim jams, lazy bugger that I am.

Hope we're all funky dory today :flower:


PS. 3 sleeps until my scan, soooo excited, but poo-ing it at the same time (lovely image there for you all :blush:)

xx

(oh and barbiebaby and mum to j, thanks for thinking of me x)


----------



## Koromaru

I'm joining! I'm due in late march!


----------



## readynwilling

Koromaru said:


> I'm joining! I'm due in late march!

Do you know what day so i can add you to the first post?? Congrats :dance:


----------



## kns

readynwilling said:


> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> I'm joining! I'm due in late march!
> 
> Do you know what day so i can add you to the first post?? Congrats :dance:Click to expand...

hi
can we be added to the 1st post?
we are due 2nd March 2011?
xx:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

kns said:


> hi
> can we be added to the 1st post?
> we are due 2nd March 2011?
> xx:happydance:

Hey hun! Sorry i thought you were already there!! I have added you now! 

If ANYONE notices i have missed them on the first post I appologize! I try my best but sometimes with 10 pages i miss a post. Please post it here or send me a PM and i will add you ASAP.


----------



## ellieb31

Tanikit said:


> 2nd time you must be excited about your scan - will be waiting to hear the results!
> 
> Pinkcat will also be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping things go well.
> 
> Are we giving away MS on here - I'd be happy to give mine to anyone who wants it too!
> 
> Ellie lol about European Peace University - what on earth do they teach there? Early scans are a blessing if done at the right time (too early and you land up stressing even more) Sorry your doc isn't being so great. I'm supposed to phone my medical aid and join their pregnancy programme but last time they told me they don't accept people til you are past 6 or whatever weeks it was so I have waited this time - bit silly really cause then they go and send you all sorts of things about how to cope in the first trimester and by the time it is in the mail you are past the first trimester already.

I've just had a look and they, literally, teach peace (and conflict studies). And in a medieval environment apparently! They sound proud of the fact that they've had 1000 students but in 20 years that's not very impressive if you ask me - 50 a year! They must charge a lot to still be running.

I'll have your ms but only if it comes with a 30 day returnable option! 

To be honest, I don't think it's my doctors fault. I actually really like him and he does treat me like a human being. I guess I just thought he would start balls rolling but instead he issued dire warnings which, I imagine, is what they're trained to do. If he doesn't offer me an early scan, I'm definitely going to pay for one at about 7 weeks. After hearing about another lady on here that she has a sac but no fetus, I don't think I can wait as long as they say you should. 

Can I expect them to at least take blood to check HCG levels or do I literally have to wait until 10-12 weeks before they do anything?


----------



## Koromaru

readynwilling said:


> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> I'm joining! I'm due in late march!
> 
> Do you know what day so i can add you to the first post?? Congrats :dance:Click to expand...

 
Thanks! I'm due March 24th :happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time if someone writes dpo then usually 14dpo is when AF was due (and also when they would say you were 4 weeks pregnant) so 11dpo means 3 days before AF was due.

Shrimpy welcome back and good luck for your scan - not too long to wait now.

Welcome Koromaru and congrats on your BFP and to any new mummy's I missed.

Ellie lol that sounds like a weird place. Umm, I'm hoping in 30 days the MS will be non refundable as in pretty close to finished! Trust me a week of MS is enough - knowing I still have at least another 5 weeks is exhausting. Just keep doing hpts for now - I would only request an hcg test if they did too early a scan and couldn't see anything - its not worth getting pricked for that if its not necessary. Its usually a thing they do when someone has had fertility treatment. If you can afford one get an early scan - it makes it feel more real and can also set your mind at rest somewhat, but I wouldn't do it before 7 weeks if you haven't had any problems and preferably 8 weeks (more to see)

I am getting very grumpy and taking it out on my DD a bit which makes me feel bad - admittedly she's being a right terrible two year old, but I have even less patience than usual and its not a good combination. Wish DH would come home and deal with some of it - she's tearing up calenders, throwing dried fruit on the floor and genarally making a mess and then crying when I get angry. I need sleep! And now I need to give her a cuddle cause I feel guilty.


----------



## Zoesmommy

2nd Time, I think you're right. I made a right arse out of myself though!


----------



## dragonfly26

Hi ladies, can I join? I haven't been to the dr. yet but should be due around 3/23/11.


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome and congrats dragonfly! When are you planning on going to a doctor?


----------



## Koromaru

In my case, I phone the doc who game my an appointment on Sept 1st. I'll be 10 weeks by then


----------



## Lilly12

:happydance::happydance:
Yay for all new mommies..

Im planning on calling the midwife somewhere next week, Im only 4 weeks today, maybe -3 days cause FF said I ov'ed CD15 but Im pretty sure I ov'ed CD12!
:happydance:


----------



## Reebo

:happydance: So many new mommies! I love it! :happydance:

dragonfly, your puppies are adorable!!


----------



## cloud9

congrats everyone! i recognise some names on this thread...im so happy for all of us!!


----------



## membas#1

:wave: hi dragonfly! glad you made it over here! it's a super busy fast paced thread :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Tanikit said:


> Welcome and congrats dragonfly! When are you planning on going to a doctor?

My appointment is for Aug 9th. It is taking forever to get here. I called the day after I found out, but they said they wait until your around 8 weeks before they see you. They do a scan on the first visit so I am super excited. Time is just dragging!!!


----------



## braijackava

Doctor called this morning and my levels were 2,072, which they said is perfectly normal for 5 weeks. Also my pain is gone. They said it was my choice if I wanted another blood test followed by a scan, and get this I said no! I think now that I know everything is fine so far, I dont want to worry when I dont need to. Last time waiting for the test results was hell. But then they knew there was a problem. So I will not! haha stress about it this time.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## membas#1

braijackava said:


> Doctor called this morning and my levels were 2,072, which they said is perfectly normal for 5 weeks. Also my pain is gone. They said it was my choice if I wanted another blood test followed by a scan, and get this I said no! I think now that I know everything is fine so far, I dont want to worry when I dont need to. Last time waiting for the test results was hell. But then they knew there was a problem. So I will not! haha stress about it this time.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png

Our numbers are pretty similar for 5 weeks, I tested yesterday and was 2800. My doc still wants the scan to see the sac, but that's because they scanned me a week ago at 4 weeks and saw nothing...she would like to see it now. (me too). I'm glad your numbers were good! It does have a way of making you feel better huh?


----------



## braijackava

For sure made me feel better. And at this point if the doctors arent worried, I am not going to be. I have a history of preeclampsia with all my other babies, so I am trying to stay calm and stress free to avoid that situation again.


----------



## membas#1

^^remaining calm sounds like a good idea. seems like you don't have any reason to stress so relax away! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

morning ladies and gent! hope ms isnt getting many of you too down :hugs:

zoesmommy- my scan went great!

tanikit- we all get grumpy sometimes and i have 4 and 5 if you count my hubby to be a poo to. dont be too hard on yourself. i can tell your a great mom. ar least you recognize it and make it right.

yay ladies we are pregnant!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Koromaru

dragonfly26 said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats dragonfly! When are you planning on going to a doctor?
> 
> My appointment is for Aug 9th. It is taking forever to get here. I called the day after I found out, but they said they wait until your around 8 weeks before they see you. They do a scan on the first visit so I am super excited. Time is just dragging!!!Click to expand...

Mine is only in a month and a half!! It's taking forever! I wanna hear its little heartbeat to make sure my bump is alive and well.


----------



## kns

4 weeks and we will be 12 weeks casnt wait for the scan to see it clearer and hear the heartbeat, we could see the heart beat but not hear it.
xx


----------



## kelly brown

when i went to the hosptial i never heard heart beat just saw it i was 5wks 5 days but when i went for my private scan at 6 weeks 4 days i heard it thorugh the scan machine it sounded amazing ill have another listern next saturday when we go for another private one so excited xx


----------



## blessedmomma

kns said:


> 4 weeks and we will be 12 weeks casnt wait for the scan to see it clearer and hear the heartbeat, we could see the heart beat but not hear it.
> xx

hey hun, will you be going in to dr before your next sono? im not sure about there but here in states they have dopplers that they use at every appt to listen to heart beat. i think they can pick it up around 8-10 weeks.

we even rented a doppler machine before so we could listen to it anytime we wanted, now i think they even sell them in stores for pretty cheap here.


----------



## lanaross

Just wanted to wish March mummies a very healthy pregnancy and give tons of hugs from the 2010 March mummy :) It's an amazing journey, enjoy every minute of it even when it gets super uncomfortable xxx


----------



## bexbexbex

Hey All!
Finally got my scan through. :happydance: 
On the 17th August :D So excited!!!! ill be exactly 12weeks then (or so we think) :) xxxxxxx

Im due the 28th Feb/1st March, thats why im still in this thread :D xxxxx


----------



## natty1985

Hey blessed in mine and KNS area they dont listen to HB until 16 weeks how shite is that ???!!!!and you dont even hear it at 12 week scan i think our mat hospital is v poor !! x

Von im glad your still alive ive missed you!!! Blessed did you manage to get your scan piccy on ?? Cherylanne where r u ??? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:



> Hey blessed in mine and KNS area they dont listen to HB until 16 weeks how shite is that ???!!!!and you dont even hear it at 12 week scan i think our mat hospital is v poor !! x
> 
> Von im glad your still alive ive missed you!!! Blessed did you manage to get your scan piccy on ?? Cherylanne where r u ??? xxx

wow i cant believe you all have to wait til 16 weeks!!! thats soooo long!!!!!!! i thought it seemed long to wait til 8-10 weeks, i guess i should be thankful.

i cant figure out how to put pic on here... it just says invalid no matter what i try. i will see if my hubby can print one and scan it later. i was looking at nix pic and one of mine looks just like it, so you could just look at hers, lol! 

shrimpy- i was just wondering about you and you popped back in. good to hear from you!


----------



## Nixilix

Bexbexbex that's the same day as my scan!!!! Less than 4 wks to go!

I sicked outside tesco! How classy! Now I'm having shepherds pie!!


----------



## Twinminator

Reebo said:


> :happydance: So many new mommies! I love it! :happydance:
> 
> dragonfly, your puppies are adorable!!

Whoa there reebo, you barely know the woman...!!! :haha:

Hello and howdyado to newbies, and how are the fellow veteran marchies??

I've been feeling my sanity slip over the past few days, which is a bit scary as I worked bloody hard to rebuild it over the past year and a half.

Sooo... I thought I'd look up some jokes to cheer me up. Here is one such offering...

Bill and Bob were chatting about their holiday plans for the summer.
"I think I'll do something a bit different this year" mused Bob. "Been going to Spain every year for the past three years. The first time, my wife Jean got pregnant. The second holiday, she got pregnant again. Then blow me down, last year, she got pregnant again!"
"So, what are you going to do?" asked Bill, "Try somewhere different?"
"No," replied Bob, "I'm going to take her with me!!!" :rofl:


----------



## bexbexbex

Nixilix said:


> Bexbexbex that's the same day as my scan!!!! Less than 4 wks to go!
> 
> I sicked outside tesco! How classy! Now I'm having shepherds pie!!

Awww cool, so bnb will have two sets of scan photos up here on the 17th :) Im meant to be 8w + 2days just now but my lmp was strange so i could be further than that....so we'll see on the 17th!!!
:happydance: This site makes me so excited for the scans and progressions of the bump photos!!!


I havent been sick only once, just nearly constant nausea. :) my time will come probably tho lol! xxxxxx


----------



## 2nd time

Zoesmommy said:


> 2nd Time, I think you're right. I made a right arse out of myself though!

dont worry about it we all feel the same thats the whole point of this thread lol


----------



## Reebo

Twinminator said:


> Reebo said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: So many new mommies! I love it! :happydance:
> 
> dragonfly, your puppies are adorable!!
> 
> Whoa there reebo, you barely know the woman...!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::haha::rofl::haha:

I didn't even think about it that way! Now I have boobies on the mind!


----------



## Reebo

braijackava said:


> Doctor called this morning and my levels were 2,072, which they said is perfectly normal for 5 weeks. Also my pain is gone. They said it was my choice if I wanted another blood test followed by a scan, and get this I said no! I think now that I know everything is fine so far, I dont want to worry when I dont need to. Last time waiting for the test results was hell. But then they knew there was a problem. So I will not! haha stress about it this time.

:happydance::happydance: Great news!


----------



## Embo78

Hi girls. 
Well I've finally stopped puking and I've made cottage pie for tea so hopefully I'll keep some down. I really do feel RANK !!


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> Zoesmommy said:
> 
> 
> 2nd Time, I think you're right. I made a right arse out of myself though!
> 
> dont worry about it we all feel the same thats the whole point of this thread lolClick to expand...

I have made a right arse out of MYself with that poooor holiday joke LOL

:blush: :haha:


----------



## Shrimpy

oooo its my little girlies 2nd birthday tomorrow *sniff sniff* they grow up so quickly!! It's also Hubby and I's 4th wedding anniversary so it's going to be busy busy busy! Have about 10 loads of washing to do :blush: I may have been ignoring it as I felt so rubbish but now I can't :(

Anyone got anything nice planned for the rest of the week?

xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Embo78 said:


> Hi girls.
> Well I've finally stopped puking and I've made cottage pie for tea so hopefully I'll keep some down. I really do feel RANK !!



I LOOOVVEEE cottage pie :pizza:


----------



## Twinminator

Hope your baby has a wonderful birthday, von de shrimp :flower:

(Don't ask why I've dubbed you that, my local bump buddy has become Wee Jim Flipflop McSniff.... I told you insanity was creeping up on me) 

Nothing planned for this week exactly, but over the next fortnight or so is my 6th wedding anniversary, my own birthday, 34 years young, plus the associated - ahem - "celebrations" that go with. Ha-de-ha, pretty hard to celebrate when you spend every spare moment dribbling unconscious on the bed. :sleep: And of course my scan this Monday.... bloomin eck, I just know they're going to tell me it's triplets. No wonder I'm going mad :wacko:


----------



## braijackava

Ha. Well my kids have named the baby lulucuddlypoop. So that was the highlight of my day!


----------



## Koromaru

I named mine Sharktopus.


----------



## Nixilix

Mine is smudge. It looks like a tortoise or something though. I'm sure it will look like a baby soon :)


----------



## amylou1992

*hey peeps, ive been told, imdue on 2nd march....but this is only a ruff due date until i have a scan....could be waiting ages tho 

funny thing is tho im estimated 8 weeks yet a feel like a whale!! i didn't even feel this big when i was 7 months preg with my 1st !!*


----------



## natty1985

hiya amylou congrats 

Twins maybe ?? or triplets ?? weve yet to have a twin preg on march mummies arent we ? x


----------



## membas#1

Hi all! Had a 5w1d scan today to verify location and we saw a tiny little sac right in the uterus where it belongs :) YAY. Will meet with DR tomorrow to discuss scan, but the US tech showed me where it was--she called it "tiny" but not sure it's supposed to be huge or anything right now! Will discuss all with doc tomorrow but I feel pretty confident and pregnant now :) YAY.:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## bubbalicious

Hi there, I'm 7wks today and EDD IS 8th March, can I join you? Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats to all the new march mummies and to all the great news about scans etc. Can't wait for mine. Two weeks on Monday! Yay!
Enjoyed my dinner and managed to keep it down yay!!


----------



## dan-o

Hi readynwilling, Just to let you know, I lost my pregnancy yesterday, so I'm no longer due on the 24th x


----------



## bubbalicious

Really, really sad news dan-o. Sending you my thoughts


----------



## membas#1

so sorry dan-o :hugs:


----------



## MrsLQ

Dan-O....

You are in my thoughts.... nothing more I can say.


----------



## emsie

Sorry Dan-O Sending you lots of love


----------



## Lilly12

So sorry dan-o :cry: :hugs:



I feel stupid typing this now cause i feel bad for dan-o :cry:
But I just made my first midwife appointment, its gonna be in exactly 2 weeks already!
Figured i'd have to wait much longer then that!


----------



## bubbalicious

Thats great Lilly!!:happydance: Its good to have something to count down to. Let us know what she does/says at your 1st appt. I haven't got a date for mine yet and can't remember what they did last time!


----------



## Lilly12

Well on the phone they said she'll do blood work, make me pee in a cup, fill out paper work etc.
They only do 1 ultrasound in the whole pregnancy (unless we really need another one of course), but we're gonna get a private 3 or 4d ultrasound too.
She sounded really nice...
O btw I didn't tell you girls yet... I'm gonna do a homebirth! (if everything works out) :happydance:


----------



## codegirl

:hugs: Dan-o


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: Dan-O :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry dan-o. your in my thoughts and prayers :sad2:


----------



## bubbalicious

1 scan??? Is that the 12wk, what no 20wk scan??


----------



## braijackava

I would love to do a homebirth, but all my pregnancies have been difficult. I was induced all 3 times due to high blood pressure. Which makes me laugh now, cause I am complaining about not being able to get a scan for a while. But if it goes like my other pregnancies I will get to see a lot of this babe. Lots of ultrasounds and non stress tests always happen towards the end of my pregnancies. I think since this is my last baby, I will also do a couple 3d/4d scans. Thats one thing for sure I am going to talk to my doc about at my first appt, which is getting the tubes tied the day after giving birth. A little nervous about that.
I keep getting a little bored with not much going on right now. But I know deep inside it is like the calm before the storm. In just a month the craziness will begin with doctor appts, kids in school, than the holidays and a new baby! I am trying to tell myself to calm down and enjoy this before everything gets crazy busy!
Also we told our parents last night and this morning. My mom said "Well congratulations, I guess" That was a little sad. I didnt expect much though. She thinks 1 or 2 kids is enough unless you are a millionaire. My dad was happy but worried about my health because of the problems with the last babies. He was the one who was with me through my whole first pregnancy when I was 15. And of course my MIL was exstatic. This will be grandchild #15 or so? She has 8 kids.
Wow guess I was rather chatty. Good to have you guys to talk to though.

Dano-So sorry. I know that doesnt cut it right now =(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## Lilly12

bubbalicious said:


> 1 scan??? Is that the 12wk, what no 20wk scan??

The scan will be around 18-20 weeks I believe.


----------



## bubbalicious

Lilly - wow! I thought most places did a 12wk downs screening. Great that you've got your midwife appt so early tho. I'm a scan queen, I get a bit addicted. I'm not sure if they make me more paranoid tho :dohh:

Braijackava - I had pre-eclampsia in my last pregnancy. Waters finally went at 33+1. Bit scary wondering if it might happen again. Did u get pre-eclampsia? How early did u have your bubs, how many have u got? Mothers heh :growlmad:, it sucks when they don't give you the reaction you would love, mine does that to me sometimes, but seems to be behaving herself so far this time


----------



## Lilly12

bubbalicious said:


> Lilly - wow! I thought most places did a 12wk downs screening. Great that you've got your midwife appt so early tho. I'm a scan queen, I get a bit addicted. I'm not sure if they make me more paranoid tho :dohh:
> 
> Braijackava - I had pre-eclampsia in my last pregnancy. Waters finally went at 33+1. Bit scary wondering if it might happen again. Did u get pre-eclampsia? How early did u have your bubs, how many have u got? Mothers heh :growlmad:, it sucks when they don't give you the reaction you would love, mine does that to me sometimes, but seems to be behaving herself so far this time

Well I'm in the US , and most midwives here only do 1 scan.. I mean you can get private scans as much as you like, but you gotta pay for those :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> I would love to do a homebirth, but all my pregnancies have been difficult. I was induced all 3 times due to high blood pressure. Which makes me laugh now, cause I am complaining about not being able to get a scan for a while. But if it goes like my other pregnancies I will get to see a lot of this babe. Lots of ultrasounds and non stress tests always happen towards the end of my pregnancies. I think since this is my last baby, I will also do a couple 3d/4d scans. Thats one thing for sure I am going to talk to my doc about at my first appt, which is getting the tubes tied the day after giving birth. A little nervous about that.
> I keep getting a little bored with not much going on right now. But I know deep inside it is like the calm before the storm. In just a month the craziness will begin with doctor appts, kids in school, than the holidays and a new baby! I am trying to tell myself to calm down and enjoy this before everything gets crazy busy!
> Also we told our parents last night and this morning. My mom said "Well congratulations, I guess" That was a little sad. I didnt expect much though. She thinks 1 or 2 kids is enough unless you are a millionaire. My dad was happy but worried about my health because of the problems with the last babies. He was the one who was with me through my whole first pregnancy when I was 15. And of course my MIL was exstatic. This will be grandchild #15 or so? She has 8 kids.
> Wow guess I was rather chatty. Good to have you guys to talk to though.
> 
> Dano-So sorry. I know that doesnt cut it right now =(
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png

honey my mom said the exact same thing. its hard to hear but just remember this baby is a blessing and as long as you love it with all your heart everything will work out great.:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Bubbalicious- I have three children. My first boy was 2 weeks early, in labor for like 28 hours. Second boy was 4 weeks early, in labor for like 8 hours. Than my girl was 3 weeks early, in labor for 3 hours. It was crazy with my daughter. I was not dilated or contracting with any of them when I was induced. I started getting iv induction medicine at 9am with her and gave birth at 1127am. So a little scared about how fast this one will go. Yeah my mom is always like that. I am glad I am at a place in life now, where I can stick up for myself and live my own life, regardless of what she thinks. She will come around. She did with the rest =)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## braijackava

blessedmomma-It is also hard hearing it from her because my brothers wife is also preggo. And she is to scared of him to say anything negative. So I felt like it was happy news when they were, but not for me?


----------



## membas#1

Lilly12 said:


> bubbalicious said:
> 
> 
> Lilly - wow! I thought most places did a 12wk downs screening. Great that you've got your midwife appt so early tho. I'm a scan queen, I get a bit addicted. I'm not sure if they make me more paranoid tho :dohh:
> 
> Braijackava - I had pre-eclampsia in my last pregnancy. Waters finally went at 33+1. Bit scary wondering if it might happen again. Did u get pre-eclampsia? How early did u have your bubs, how many have u got? Mothers heh :growlmad:, it sucks when they don't give you the reaction you would love, mine does that to me sometimes, but seems to be behaving herself so far this time
> 
> Well I'm in the US , and most midwives here only do 1 scan.. I mean you can get private scans as much as you like, but you gotta pay for those :winkwink:Click to expand...

Most of my friends in the US have had the one scan at 20 weeks if they've opted out of the downs serum testing/scan etc. You do get the option of having the downs screening--serum/scan at 12 weeks if you want it. But like Lilly, most of my friends saw their midwives for a scan around 20 weeks--as they didn't do the down's testing. We will do the serum/scan testing for Down's and go from there--I'm in the US too...


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> blessedmomma-It is also hard hearing it from her because my brothers wife is also preggo. And she is to scared of him to say anything negative. So I felt like it was happy news when they were, but not for me?

thats so crazy, and so hurtful. everyone was happy for us when we got pregnant every other time, but this time. my mom said the same thing yours did. his mom text him about how irresponsible it was for us to get pregnant again because of how much it will cost us and asked if we really thought things thru!!!!!!!!!!! its a baby for crying out loud, the greatest gift God gives in our opinion. its not like we ran out and bought a bunch of stuff we cant afford. its silly to us. his mom did finally say congrats after she found out we were trying.

i dont think these people think past themselves and how they feel about things. we have decided to just forgive them and not let their negative attitudes steal our joy. if we based our happiness on what everyone around us thought or felt we would never be happy and we would be living our lives for them, and not the Lord.

funny thing is we havent decided if we are done after this one or not. i sure know the ones were not telling right away if we decide to have more. gonna take a whole lotta praying first, lol!


----------



## Reebo

:hugs::cry::hugs::cry:
So sorry, dan-o. I hope you'll be back with a sticky bean soon. We're all thinking of you and sending you love.

Membas, I'm glad you had a scan and got to see your little bug!


----------



## membas#1

Talked with doc today and she said right about what she would expect at 5 weeks. So I don't have to go see her tomorrow since we talked tonight. Also she offered if I want to come back in a couple weeks and we can see the HB! YAY. So of course I'll do that. I have insurance, but still have to pay ~80 dollars for pelvic and TV combined, but it's worth it :) Seems like next time they could just do TV, as I think it's better anyways for seeing HB...but whatever. I'm game! :)


----------



## Zoesmommy

Twinimator, the joke was great! Reminds me of something my grandpa would tell. He's the king of jokes and usually dirty LOL He says a woman is the strongest person in the world because she can support two milk factories!


----------



## Tanikit

Morning everyone - hope everyone is well and welcome to the new people.

Blessedmomma and Braijakava - my mother was worried when I fell pregnant because of what happened last time and she's also worried about me carrying through the first trimester with DD to look after in case I become comatose again (it happened a few times last time)She wanted me to come and live with her - she lives 1000kms away! I think one day when my DD gets pregnant I will be worried too (and happy for her) and I hope it doesn't come out wrong. I love big families and wish I could have loads of kids, but pregnancy is rather rough on me so we'll probably stop after 2 or 3. 

Good luck to anyone having a scan or appointment today.

:hugs: for those of us with MS and any other symptom that can get us down (headaches etc)


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning!
As of today I'm 5 weeks and now have an Appleseed so I thought it's time to join you. I'm due 24th march. Haven't got my first mw appointment through yet but just made an appointment for a private scan week after next. :happydance: 
Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Rainbowpea

So sorry dan o :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Zoesmommy said:


> Twinimator, the joke was great! Reminds me of something my grandpa would tell. He's the king of jokes and usually dirty LOL He says a woman is the strongest person in the world because she can support two milk factories!

:rofl: we should start a joke thread, might lighten everyone's load a bit to have a giggle :)

Me, Blessedmomma and now Braijackava!!!! It makes me not just sad but MAD when anybody (let alone your own mother) could possibly feel anything but joy for you - that poor baby, that poor human being, having their very first welcome to the world so tainted. Sorry for ranting but I have felt so utterly insulted on behalf of my son or daughter by the complete lack of respect and love certain people have showed, and with no half-good reason for their self-absorbed attitudes. :growlmad:

Dan-o, we are all soooo sorry. Hope you are bearing up okay considering; if you're not and you need to let off steam, we are still here for you :hugs:

Welcome to all the newbies who popped up overnight, and very best of luck to you all (FX!!)

Good luck Pinkycat :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Morning ladies.
Can't believe I'm six weeks tomorrow. Didn't think I'd get here! Just looking forward to my scan two weeks on Monday.
Thinking bout you today pinky :)


----------



## Nixilix

Goodnluck to those with scans today. Hope those with ms are surviving. I am, just about. Can't leave the house until I've had my morning vomit. And now I'm vomiting when I get home from work after! 

I'm so tired too! 

I might book a scan for next week so I can tell people at the wedding - my sister wants people to know but I'm so worried bout mc still.


----------



## Twinminator

Rach, you must be what, 8 weeks now? and then some when the wedding arrives. Hopefully by that day, you will feel a bit more confident that all is going well with beanie and can happily announce it to make it a double celebration :)
I hope all does go well, it'll be a weight of your shoulders to talk about it openly, and will help you enjoy the day more, especially if symptoms are getting you down (plus the added bonus of nobody expecting you to stand for long periods, or shoving champagne in your hands, or thinking "What's up with her, she doesn't look too happy!" LOL!)


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> Zoesmommy said:
> 
> 
> Twinimator, the joke was great! Reminds me of something my grandpa would tell. He's the king of jokes and usually dirty LOL He says a woman is the strongest person in the world because she can support two milk factories!
> 
> :rofl: we should start a joke thread, might lighten everyone's load a bit to have a giggle :)
> 
> Me, Blessedmomma and now Braijackava!!!! It makes me not just sad but MAD when anybody (let alone your own mother) could possibly feel anything but joy for you - that poor baby, that poor human being, having their very first welcome to the world so tainted. Sorry for ranting but I have felt so utterly insulted on behalf of my son or daughter by the complete lack of respect and love certain people have showed, and with no half-good reason for their self-absorbed attitudes. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan-o, we are all soooo sorry. Hope you are bearing up okay considering; if you're not and you need to let off steam, we are still here for you :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies who popped up overnight, and very best of luck to you all (FX!!)
> 
> Good luck Pinkycat :flower:Click to expand...


i have been told i am irisponsble and that i am cheating my daughter out of love by having another so close, i thought i was gving her someone to grow up with

good luck pinky

good joke zoesmommy


----------



## Embo78

That's awful 2nd time 
I had my daughters very close together. There's exactly 11 months between them. It was hard when I first had DD no 2 but now they're 13 and 12 and are extremely close and have always had someone to play with.
Don't get me wrong they still argue, but now it's about hair straighteners and clothes!!


----------



## 2nd time

lo i knoe they will fight but having someone to play with will be goo their will be 54 weeks between mine, scan tommorow dh hopes its twins lol


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoesmommy said:
> 
> 
> Twinimator, the joke was great! Reminds me of something my grandpa would tell. He's the king of jokes and usually dirty LOL He says a woman is the strongest person in the world because she can support two milk factories!
> 
> :rofl: we should start a joke thread, might lighten everyone's load a bit to have a giggle :)
> 
> Me, Blessedmomma and now Braijackava!!!! It makes me not just sad but MAD when anybody (let alone your own mother) could possibly feel anything but joy for you - that poor baby, that poor human being, having their very first welcome to the world so tainted. Sorry for ranting but I have felt so utterly insulted on behalf of my son or daughter by the complete lack of respect and love certain people have showed, and with no half-good reason for their self-absorbed attitudes. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan-o, we are all soooo sorry. Hope you are bearing up okay considering; if you're not and you need to let off steam, we are still here for you :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies who popped up overnight, and very best of luck to you all (FX!!)
> 
> Good luck Pinkycat :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have been told i am irisponsble and that i am cheating my daughter out of love by having another so close, i thought i was gving her someone to grow up with
> 
> good luck pinky
> 
> good joke zoesmommyClick to expand...

OMG are you kidding me?? What is WRONG with people???? As if we need any MORE paranoid thoughts when our hormones are whizzing!!!! :growlmad:

What they don't realise is, is that we are already loving that tiny tiny human being with all our hearts already; that to them, it's a bundle of cells but to us, it is our precious son or daughter. I am as ferociously protective of this little child of mine as I am of my gorgeous girls and I just want to GROWL at anyone who dares be negative about any of them, PARTICULARLY when they have done nothing to deserve it. 
Sorry, I really really could rant about this all day, I'm not normally an angry person but this has really dampened the joy of the past few weeks :cry:


----------



## Embo78

My OH keeps saying that but I really would be scared if I found out it was twins!!
My gut says that I'm not though.

Has anyone got a gut feeling about what sex they're having. It's really weird for me cos with my other pregnancies I had strong feelings, got two outta three right, but with this one I'm getting nothing!


----------



## 2nd time

i have been told i am irisponsble and that i am cheating my daughter out of love by having another so close, i thought i was gving her someone to grow up with

good luck pinky

good joke zoesmommy[/QUOTE]

OMG are you kidding me?? What is WRONG with people???? As if we need any MORE paranoid thoughts when our hormones are whizzing!!!! :growlmad:

What they don't realise is, is that we are already loving that tiny tiny human being with all our hearts already; that to them, it's a bundle of cells but to us, it is our precious son or daughter. I am as ferociously protective of this little child of mine as I am of my gorgeous girls and I just want to GROWL at anyone who dares be negative about any of them, PARTICULARLY when they have done nothing to deserve it. 
Sorry, I really really could rant about this all day, I'm not normally an angry person but this has really dampened the joy of the past few weeks :cry:[/QUOTE]

sorry to dampen the feeling :cry:

twinminator i kind of knew with my dd just couldnt see me having a boy lol, guess we will see in 13 weeks lol, are you going to find out the sex, i know you can pay for private sexing scans quite early but not sure about wasting money, had a 4d scan last time and everyone said it looke like a puppy lol what a waste of money


----------



## pinkycat

Morning all 
Thank you so much for the well wishes, they are appreciated. 
Dan-o -:hugs: Im so sorry i dont know what to say xx

Im getting ready and leaving for hospital at about 10.15 to drop the girls of at my friends. I'm so scared, one minute i'm hopefull the next i'm sure it's all over. I'v told DH to prepare for bad news. I will update when I get home 
chrissie xx


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time- Not you hun, my so-called family :hugs:

I was totally convinced I was having a boy first time round, then when they said it was twins, I called my bump "My Boys", like the ruddy Krays or something!!! :rofl:

I was stunned when they said girls, I was so sure.

This time, although I suspect it's probably a girl again (cos of what I've read about how and when you conceive to get a girl or boy etc), I can't help thinking of the beanie in a male way, like "He is growing hands and feet this week" or "Got to give him a vitamin boost!" etc etc. So I really don't know. But Ill def find out at 20wk scan, I'm faaar too impatient to wait til 'he' pops out! Lol xx


----------



## Twinminator

HUGE :hugs: Chrissie xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

i just had a mystic meg prediction on facebook it said you and your husban will soon be expecting a new arival on a saturday spooky lol


----------



## HappyDaze

Dan-o so sorry :cry::hugs:
Pinky - good luck, FX'd for you.

So it is 2 weeks today that I got my BFP! omg feels like forever ago - can't believe it's only been 2 weeks!! And now it's 10 days to wait til my next scan to (hopefully) hear the heartbeat, and I know that's just going to go super slow too. Lol the weeks have been rushing by this year and then the last 2 weeks have been soooooooo slow.


----------



## L82

Good luck Pinkycat i hope everything turns out ok x x

I had my second scan yesterday and all is well!!! I am measuring right and the bubs had a heartbeat, so i can finally start to relax a bit and enjoy my pregnancy :)


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> Morning all
> Thank you so much for the well wishes, they are appreciated.
> Dan-o -:hugs: Im so sorry i dont know what to say xx
> 
> Im getting ready and leaving for hospital at about 10.15 to drop the girls of at my friends. I'm so scared, one minute i'm hopefull the next i'm sure it's all over. I'v told DH to prepare for bad news. I will update when I get home
> chrissie xx

best of luck i have everything crossed or you


----------



## Aquarius24

HappyDaze said:


> Dan-o so sorry :cry::hugs:
> Pinky - good luck, FX'd for you.
> 
> So it is 2 weeks today that I got my BFP! omg feels like forever ago - can't believe it's only been 2 weeks!! And now it's 10 days to wait til my next scan to (hopefully) hear the heartbeat, and I know that's just going to go super slow too. Lol the weeks have been rushing by this year and then the last 2 weeks have been soooooooo slow.

Congrats hun! Have you got any symptons yet? sore boobs? Im around same as you but nothing yet! Am a bit worried xx


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: Pinky :hugs:


----------



## Aquarius24

Embo78 said:


> My OH keeps saying that but I really would be scared if I found out it was twins!!
> My gut says that I'm not though.
> 
> Has anyone got a gut feeling about what sex they're having. It's really weird for me cos with my other pregnancies I had strong feelings, got two outta three right, but with this one I'm getting nothing!

Well with DD I thought she was a boy so I dont think im very good at guessing, we are not bothered what we get, I would love a sister for DD though but a little boy would be great too!x


----------



## HappyDaze

Aquarius24 said:


> HappyDaze said:
> 
> 
> Dan-o so sorry :cry::hugs:
> Pinky - good luck, FX'd for you.
> 
> So it is 2 weeks today that I got my BFP! omg feels like forever ago - can't believe it's only been 2 weeks!! And now it's 10 days to wait til my next scan to (hopefully) hear the heartbeat, and I know that's just going to go super slow too. Lol the weeks have been rushing by this year and then the last 2 weeks have been soooooooo slow.
> 
> Congrats hun! Have you got any symptons yet? sore boobs? Im around same as you but nothing yet! Am a bit worried xxClick to expand...

I had sore BBs right up until I got my BFP but now theyre' not so sore - sensitive though and a bit fuller. I am also doing a lot of afternoon sleeping! I work from home which is handy, as when i get to the stage when I can't keep my eyes open, I go and lie down for an hour! Also a few cramps and twinges, and horrible teenage-style spots! - thankfully no MS yet. 

I wouldn't worry too much (easier said than done I know I'm a queen worrier!) every pregnancy is differnet but I think a lot of symptoms tend to start around the 6 week mark.


----------



## HappyDaze

L82 said:


> Good luck Pinkycat i hope everything turns out ok x x
> 
> I had my second scan yesterday and all is well!!! I am measuring right and the bubs had a heartbeat, so i can finally start to relax a bit and enjoy my pregnancy :)

Hooray - great news. I can't wait to hear the heartbeat - like you say, i want to just relax a bit and try to enjoy my pregnancy. At the moment I am slightly in denial, trying not to get too excited so that I don't get my hopes up too much. it's taken so long to get to where I am, I'm just so scared it's going to get taken away again..... but at the same time i desperately want to enjoy the experience!! i am hoping the next scan will make a big difference.


----------



## Embo78

I feel the same HappyDaze.
I'm definitely more excited now but in the back of my mind I'm thinking "what if..."
I know that when I have my scan and see bubs heartbeat I'll be able to relax and let myself enjoy my pregnancy :)


----------



## Aquarius24

HappyDaze said:


> Aquarius24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyDaze said:
> 
> 
> Dan-o so sorry :cry::hugs:
> Pinky - good luck, FX'd for you.
> 
> So it is 2 weeks today that I got my BFP! omg feels like forever ago - can't believe it's only been 2 weeks!! And now it's 10 days to wait til my next scan to (hopefully) hear the heartbeat, and I know that's just going to go super slow too. Lol the weeks have been rushing by this year and then the last 2 weeks have been soooooooo slow.
> 
> Congrats hun! Have you got any symptons yet? sore boobs? Im around same as you but nothing yet! Am a bit worried xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had sore BBs right up until I got my BFP but now theyre' not so sore - sensitive though and a bit fuller. I am also doing a lot of afternoon sleeping! I work from home which is handy, as when i get to the stage when I can't keep my eyes open, I go and lie down for an hour! Also a few cramps and twinges, and horrible teenage-style spots! - thankfully no MS yet.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much (easier said than done I know I'm a queen worrier!) every pregnancy is differnet but I think a lot of symptoms tend to start around the 6 week mark.Click to expand...

Well yes I think I am worrying, but after reading on her about symptons not starting or starting then stopping and leading to MC, I am panicing. BUT I should just chill out and see what happens at 6 weeks...hopefully I will be moaning about beeing sick and sore boobies! LOL. I also work from home hun (well part out and part at home) as a freelance bookkeeper, what do you do?
Hope we can be bump buddies!xx:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Aquarious, your baby is GORGEOUS !!


----------



## L82

HappyDaze said:


> Hooray - great news. I can't wait to hear the heartbeat - like you say, i want to just relax a bit and try to enjoy my pregnancy. At the moment I am slightly in denial, trying not to get too excited so that I don't get my hopes up too much. it's taken so long to get to where I am, I'm just so scared it's going to get taken away again..... but at the same time i desperately want to enjoy the experience!! i am hoping the next scan will make a big difference.

Thanks .... I know what you mean but once you have had your scan, it will put your mind at rest x you should be far enough along to get a nice clear heartbeat as well x x good luck, what date is your scan?


----------



## Aquarius24

Embo78 said:


> Aquarious, your baby is GORGEOUS !!

AHH thank you !! She was one last friday and I cant believe Im going to have another next March, I feel blessed! Do you have any other children?x


----------



## Embo78

Aquarius24 said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Aquarious, your baby is GORGEOUS !!
> 
> AHH thank you !! She was one last friday and I cant believe Im going to have another next March, I feel blessed! Do you have any other children?xClick to expand...

I have three. DD 13 DD 12 and DS 9!!
It's been ten years since I was pregnant. I'm more scared with this one than I ever was. I think it's my age!!!


----------



## Embo78

Well girlies, looks like my tummys calmed down a bit. Been up since 4am puking yet again!!
Gonna try to get a nap while my tums settled.
Catch you guys later xx


----------



## mazee71

:hugs: for all who've had bad news xx

Well I'm 6 weeks today and boy do I know it, feeling sick almost all the time, didn't get any sickness with my boys and with my daughter I would throw up and go back to eating - maybe this caused my gigantic proportions with her.

Scan tomorrow at epu, I am so scared, I have major pulling pains going on and OH is convinced their is two in there, he even suggested moving our bedroom about to see where 2 cots would go!!


----------



## 2nd time

mazee71 said:


> :hugs: for all who've had bad news xx
> 
> Well I'm 6 weeks today and boy do I know it, feeling sick almost all the time, didn't get any sickness with my boys and with my daughter I would throw up and go back to eating - maybe this caused my gigantic proportions with her.
> 
> Scan tomorrow at epu, I am so scared, I have major pulling pains going on and OH is convinced their is two in there, he even suggested moving our bedroom about to see where 2 cots would go!!

my oh thinks its twins two lol i am big already but think thats coz it was only 22 weeks ago i gave birthd to dd lol whats your first name ( you dont have t say) ts just people call me mazy too


----------



## natty1985

Morning ladies!! 

Sorry for any losses nothing i can say will make it better :( 

Pinkycat hope you go on ok today im sure you will be fine xx

Anyone had sickness for like a week straight then none at all ?? Ive been having regular visits from the vomit fairy at half 3 every morning and last night i really struggled eating my tea and today ive woken up at 8am absoloutely fine no signs of pregnancy and managed to eat breakfast?? maybe i should enjoy it x


----------



## kns

dan-o said:


> Hi readynwilling, Just to let you know, I lost my pregnancy yesterday, so I'm no longer due on the 24th x

im so so sorry, i kn ow this is a difficult time but it will get better and there is hope.
xxx
it will happen!
xxx


----------



## kns

hi
ive seen many of you are getting appointments through for 12 weeks scan.
when should i contact doctor or hospital if dont receive appointment letter, how much notice do they usually give for appointments?
cheers
stacey
x


----------



## tiddles74

Hi,
This is my fourth baby and will be my third live birth if all goes well. My EDD is March 21st. Thanks


----------



## Tanikit

Hi and welcome tiddles and congrats on your BFP!

Dan - o so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Pinkycat thinking of you today :hugs:

Natty - signs can come and go - just enjoy it at least for today or for the few hours it may be gone. I have been waking up nauseous at 03:00 or 04:00am. For the first time I didn't feel sick at about 11:00am today but it seems to be back less than an hour later. I realised today I have been feeling sick now for 3 weeks straight and it could be another 5+ weeks to go. I have had enough!!!! But if it goes I'll probably be stressed and wonder where its gone to.


----------



## Emsy26

Hello Ladies xx
I'm Emma. 27. Mummy to 3 boys, 1 girl, and expecting bubs number 5 x
I'm going to be a March Mummy - EDD 03/03/2011

Praying for a little girly, but so long as bubs is healthy I'm happy x

Hope I'm welcome to join the ~March Mummies~
xox


----------



## L82

Hi Emma, congrats!!! Im 27 too, how old are your other children?


----------



## natty1985

Stacey have you contacted the dr yet who refers you to the midwife she books your 12 week scan x


----------



## Emsy26

Hi L82.
Sons are 9. 8 and 15 months.
My lil girl is 6 x


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Emma - wow you have a nice big family - lovely.


----------



## kns

hi natty

as of previous miscarriages we had booking in appointment at around 5 weeks so over 3 weeks ago so she would book it but we said we wanted to go north staffs but then when we went leighton for emergency as suspected ecpotic we wanted to go there as better unit.
so wondering if im just too impatient but when should i start to worry at 10 weeks?
then who do i contact?
xxx


----------



## natty1985

I would call North Staffs scan dept and give them your name hun and they will tell you if you have been made one ! I would defo chase it up just incase she has forgotten she probably hasnt but just to put your mind at ease i would chase it x I was meant to have mine at North staffs but now im going Haywood walk in centre as its meant to be an all in one clinic and they take bloods there etc and things xx


----------



## natty1985

which one are you wanting to go sorry Leighton or North staffs? North staffs looks really good its very new isnt it ? im not sure about Leighton as ive never been xx


----------



## kns

the midwife who we went to said north staffs very basic and leighton had all the latest equipment etc.
friends have said the only good thing about leighton is the maternity ward.
we said we wanted north staffs at our booking in appointment at 5 weeks then at 6 weeks we were in leighton with suspected ectopic had scan etc. and they were so nice and helpful so then kim my partner went to see the doctor the week after and said she wants to go to leighton now so we could be lost somewhere.
thanks for all your help.
will chase them up. kim is going doctors next week anyway so can discuss it then.
xxxx


----------



## natty1985

Yeh is possibly does sound like your lost lol im sure it will all come to light i would personally go with my closest hospital , the one you can get too quicker x


----------



## kns

yeah think it will be leighton as moving to crewe ASAP.
so you had your appointment through?
when is it?
xx


----------



## natty1985

My 12 week scan is 31st and i will actually be 13+3 then now 12 lol im going to see if she can move it forward a bit as were having a private one at 16 weeks to find out the sex so seems a little close x will you be finding out ? North staffs is pretty basic to be fair i was suprised when i went to the EPU how basic it all is x I was offered Macc as i had some scans there before i was pregnant as i had alot of bleeding but i dont really know how to get there on my own so i thought i shall stick with North staffs as with Finley i was in hospital alot so i need to know how to get there haha xx


----------



## kns

lol, 31st August? yeah would be ace if you could bring it forward. so when did you get your appointment through?
so can you hear the heartbeat at the dating scan?
xxx


----------



## pinkycat

I'm back from my scan with good news.
They did a normal ultrasound but she said she couldn't see a lot so I had to empty my bladder for a internal. She turned the screen away and spent ages looking and measuring i think ,then turned it to me and there was baby with heart beat measuring 6+6:cloud9: I can't believe it. She could find no reason for the bleeding so said it's probably implantation. 
I'm still scared but hopefull. 
Thank you all for the support, it means so much especially as no one really knows in RL xx

ETA 11 march is my new EDD


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> I'm back from my scan with good news.
> They did a normal ultrasound but she said she couldn't see a lot so I had to empty my bladder for a internal. She turned the screen away and spent ages looking and measuring i think ,then turned it to me and there was baby with heart beat measuring 6+6:cloud9: I can't believe it. She could find no reason for the bleeding so said it's probably implantation.
> I'm still scared but hopefull.
> Thank you all for the support, it means so much especially as no one really knows in RL xx
> 
> ETA 11 march is my new EDD

thats fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kns

pinkycat said:


> I'm back from my scan with good news.
> They did a normal ultrasound but she said she couldn't see a lot so I had to empty my bladder for a internal. She turned the screen away and spent ages looking and measuring i think ,then turned it to me and there was baby with heart beat measuring 6+6:cloud9: I can't believe it. She could find no reason for the bleeding so said it's probably implantation.
> I'm still scared but hopefull.
> Thank you all for the support, it means so much especially as no one really knows in RL xx
> 
> ETA 11 march is my new EDD

thats so fab!!!!!
good luck and bet its such a weight lifted and all that worrry seems to just disappear?
xxx


----------



## Twinminator

pinkycat said:


> I'm back from my scan with good news.
> They did a normal ultrasound but she said she couldn't see a lot so I had to empty my bladder for a internal. She turned the screen away and spent ages looking and measuring i think ,then turned it to me and there was baby with heart beat measuring 6+6:cloud9: I can't believe it. She could find no reason for the bleeding so said it's probably implantation.
> I'm still scared but hopefull.
> Thank you all for the support, it means so much especially as no one really knows in RL xx
> 
> ETA 11 march is my new EDD

:happydance: :flower: :thumbup: :hugs: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Tanikit

Yay pinkycat - that is so exciting and so great to hear good news! So happy for you.


----------



## Rainbowpea

yay pinkycat :happydance: xx


----------



## Katieb07

Hello all i believe i am due on the 19th March! x x x


----------



## Twinminator

Congrats Katie! :)
My aunt lived in chesterfield, now moved to matlock, lovely there xx


----------



## Embo78

Oh yay pinky cat. That's such good news. So so chuffed for you :hugs:


----------



## Reebo

Yay Pinky!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What wonderful news!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats to the new mummies!!

Yay Pinkycat! Very happy for you. I had a feeling you were gonna be ok :hugs:

Nothing new here today. Feeling pretty good, but im sleepy.


----------



## Zoesmommy

Twinimator. A joke thread sounds great! My grandpa also once told me that the best form of birth control is a paracetamol held tightly between the knees LOL
2ndTime, There will only be 18 months between my kiddos. Shame on people for telling you these awful things! Do they tell people that when they have twins? "You're cheating one out of love." I don't think so! You've enough love for a dozen!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Oh yes! We have our first appointment in just under 3 hours. Really excited and really scared! I never really let myself be pregnant until I see a hb, but I don't know if the doctor will do a scan :( I'll update you when we're done


----------



## readynwilling

Hope it goes well Zoesmommy!!


----------



## natty1985

Yay Pinkycat thats fantastic news i bet your so glad!!

KNS no not round this area, they may do at Leighton but ive never heard of it being done in North staffs from me or any friends :(

The rule is usually 16 weeks at your midwife appointment x


----------



## 2nd time

Zoesmommy said:


> Oh yes! We have our first appointment in just under 3 hours. Really excited and really scared! I never really let myself be pregnant until I see a hb, but I don't know if the doctor will do a scan :( I'll update you when we're done

zoesmommy hope your appointment goes well are you in uk or usa ?


----------



## blessedmomma

yay pinkycat! my new due date after scan is march 11 too :hugs:

zoesmommy- praying your scan goes wonderful! woo-hoo scan day:happydance:

2ndtime- please just ignore those comments as much as possible. we heard that too as my youngest is now 7 mos old, was 5.5 mos when we got pregnant. its so silly to hear, cheating them out of love????? did these people stop loving their other children when they had the next? if it were true, no one would have more than one. we feel as though a new baby brings more love in our home. it makes all of our hearts grow bigger, and nothing will ever change how much you love each one.:flower: someone said we really have our hands full and my hubby said we really have our hearts full. i love how he thinks. as long as you see your children as a blessing and not a burden, it doesnt matter how many you have, you will always find joy in them


----------



## blessedmomma

i think zoesmommy said she is in usa hun. where u at?


----------



## Twinminator

Zoesmommy said:


> Twinimator. A joke thread sounds great! My grandpa also once told me that the best form of birth control is a paracetamol held tightly between the knees LOL
> 2ndTime, There will only be 18 months between my kiddos. Shame on people for telling you these awful things! Do they tell people that when they have twins? "You're cheating one out of love." I don't think so! You've enough love for a dozen!

You know I've got to look up more preg jokes now!! I'm becoming a proper googleholic (Sorry Shrimpy!!) :dohh:

Brilliant point about love for twins BTW, so true.

Fingers crossed for your scan, I've got mine Monday and I'm already bricking it :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> i think zoesmommy said she is in usa hun. where u at?

london uk should have guess as mommy is american isnt it i am so dum lol


----------



## blessedmomma

good luck twinminator! yay!!!!:happydance:

thats so true about twins. i bet when you found out you were having twins u didnt think, hmmmm which one will i love..... lol! 

i will love as many as the good Lord gives me as often as He wishes! im thankful my children come from Him and not these people!


----------



## Twinminator

blessedmomma said:


> yay pinkycat! my new due date after scan is march 11 too :hugs:
> 
> zoesmommy- praying your scan goes wonderful! woo-hoo scan day:happydance:
> 
> 2ndtime- please just ignore those comments as much as possible. we heard that too as my youngest is now 7 mos old, was 5.5 mos when we got pregnant. its so silly to hear, cheating them out of love????? did these people stop loving their other children when they had the next? if it were true, no one would have more than one. we feel as though a new baby brings more love in our home. it makes all of our hearts grow bigger, and nothing will ever change how much you love each one.:flower: someone said we really have our hands full and my hubby said we really have our hearts full. i love how he thinks. as long as you see your children as a blessing and not a burden, it doesnt matter how many you have, you will always find joy in them

I love the way you describe things, you're so right. People see me with my twins and say stupid things like "Poor you, I bet they run you ragged". I love every minute with my girls, even when they're tired or teething or just plain grumpy. I NEVER feel burdened, occasionally tired but never resentful, just incredibly incredibly INCREDIBLY fortunate. 

I would like to know though what it's like introducing a newborn to toddler siblings, is it an unspoken hurdle, or is it a bit of a non-issue? I have no idea :blush:


----------



## EllaS

hi
i think my edd is march 16 :)
congrats to you all


----------



## blessedmomma

oh sweety thats not dum! i think its lovely your having your so close. my sis and i are 14 mos apart and grew up so very close. thats why its kinda funny my mom would not be excited for us. mine will be 15 mos apart. :shrug:


----------



## 2nd time

twinminator i there are lots of sites about introducing siblings just try to mak them feel involved throughout at least they have never experienced being an only child so they should breeze it


----------



## kns

wow congrats to those who are expecting twins. i cant see anything negative about having twins only all positive (apart from medical complications)
i was hoping for twins with partner but i think its just the one this time, twins run in my side of family anyway so when its my turn who knows!
x


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> Yay Pinkycat thats fantastic news i bet your so glad!!
> 
> KNS no not round this area, they may do at Leighton but ive never heard of it being done in North staffs from me or any friends :(
> 
> The rule is usually 16 weeks at your midwife appointment x

cool, thanks natty.
im far too impatient i want everything right now lol
i find all this very exciting all of you pregnant at similar stages of pregnancy.
xx


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> wow congrats to those who are expecting twins. i cant see anything negative about having twins only all positive (apart from medical complications)
> i was hoping for twins with partner but i think its just the one this time, twins run in my side of family anyway so when its my turn who knows!
> x

i told dh yesterday that if we were a same sex couple this pregnancy would be his turn, lol he didnt seem too excited about the idea lol, its great to be able to share your experiences,


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> wow congrats to those who are expecting twins. i cant see anything negative about having twins only all positive (apart from medical complications)
> i was hoping for twins with partner but i think its just the one this time, twins run in my side of family anyway so when its my turn who knows!
> x
> 
> i told dh yesterday that if we were a same sex couple this pregnancy would be his turn, lol he didnt seem too excited about the idea lol, its great to be able to share your experiences,Click to expand...

aaah wouldn't that be bliss... "You want another one? Well you [email protected]@dy well have it then!" :rofl:
Is that the plan then kns? That you'll have next one? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

well, im very lucky that i have never had to deal with the jealous issues so my toddlers have always went well. 

my girls were 19 mos apart and my oldest was so happy she had a sister.she always helped out. they were 7 and 8 when i had my oldest son so they were very excited.

and my 3 year old son was 2 1/2 when i had my last son and he just adores him. he calls him his baby and has since i was pregnant with him. now that we r pregnant again he says its his nother baby, trying to say his another baby. we brought a scan pic home and he carries it around everywhere saying its his nother baby, its so adorable. my 7 mo old doesnt understand yet, but we tell him he is a big brother anyways. 

i think the trick is to explain it to them all throughout the pregnancy and to let them help out with things after the baby gets home. my son is always bringing me a blanket or diaper or toy. makes him feel like a big helper instead of feeling pushed aside. we always pointed out babies on tv or at stores so he could see.

funny that when i was preg last time he would say it was his baby so anything i said i was feeling, he also felt. we would go to peoples houses and he would tell them he had a baby in his tummy or grab his tummy and say he had cramps. was so cute. i bet you will have even more fun with this preg just seeing how the older ones react

kids really love having a sibling, we always say its like they know its another one of them for their team. they outnumber us now


----------



## natty1985

So Stacey am i right in saying Kim is the pregnant one this time? Im confused or is it you ? how many kiddies do you want ? xx


----------



## kns

LOL Natty i am Stacey i am not pregnant my aprtner is Kim who is just over 8 weeks pregnant.
we didnt intend to have kids this quickly but due to Kims medical condition the doctor advised her in Jan last year if she wanted kids try now as she will be in fertile in 12 months so i will prob try in few years when settled a little more as i dont feel financially secure to have a large family i'd like 2 or 3 at most but im sure ill change mind either way after this pregnancy.
and yourself?
xx


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> LOL Natty i am Stacey i am not pregnant my aprtner is Kim who is just over 8 weeks pregnant.
> we didnt intend to have kids this quickly but due to Kims medical condition the doctor advised her in Jan last year if she wanted kids try now as she will be in fertile in 12 months so i will prob try in few years when settled a little more as i dont feel financially secure to have a large family i'd like 2 or 3 at most but im sure ill change mind either way after this pregnancy.
> and yourself?
> xx

i dont think anyone really feels financialy ready for kids but you will manage when they come along


----------



## natty1985

Ah i understand this now forgive me im a little thick LOL!!

I have Finley who i was a single parent with until he was 2 and a half when i met Tom and he had been so so fantastic everything he does is for fin (fin doesnt see his real dad he has never wanted anything to do with him) so Tom has become his daddy so to speak and Fin absolutely adores him in every way shape and form!!

Ive been with Tom since October last year we knew we wanted kids together from december and i have a liver problem which is a result from fins pregnancy that means i cant take the pill or any other contraceptive so we just decided to see how things went and never in our life did we think we would get caught this quickly as Tom never thought he could have children as he had a problem downstairs which resulted in alot of surgery and needles something to do with nerves basically so here we are !!!! :))


----------



## kns

wow.
kim tried in september just as we got together on her own and got pregnant on 1st cycle but lost it at 9 weeks then finally found a new donor in april and did the 1st cycle beginning of june and got pregnant!!! so fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky (kim lost 1st at 6 months years ago)
your lucky you have someone special alongside you this time.
xxx


----------



## natty1985

Ahhh what a shame she must be worried to death with this one then its so worrying i would say well when your past the 9 weeks she might relax but then she has the 6 month mark to get passed aswell xx

Im very lucky with Tom but sometimes i wish he would just sod off and leave me the hell alone lol then id want him bk after an hour x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> wow.
> kim tried in september just as we got together on her own and got pregnant on 1st cycle but lost it at 9 weeks then finally found a new donor in april and did the 1st cycle beginning of june and got pregnant!!! so fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky (kim lost 1st at 6 months years ago)
> your lucky you have someone special alongside you this time.
> xxx

i hope everything turns out ok for you both,


----------



## dragonfly26

braijackava said:


> Ha. Well my kids have named the baby lulucuddlypoop. So that was the highlight of my day!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Zoesmommy

You're not dumb, 2ndTime! I confused you when I said 'paracetemol' instead of Tylenol but I did that since it's mostly a UK site. So it's my fault :) I live in Oregon. 8 hours behind you all :)
Not sure if we'll get a scan today. But I hope so. 
Twinimator, I am the Google queen! It's my 3rd most common site on my Blackberry. Don't feel bad! :)


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Good morning!
> As of today I'm 5 weeks and now have an Appleseed so I thought it's time to join you. I'm due 24th march. Haven't got my first mw appointment through yet but just made an appointment for a private scan week after next. :happydance:
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

:hi::hi:Amyg! It's a fast moving thread! Glad to see you over here :)


----------



## Twinminator

JUST a random piece of info that someone posted in another thread that you may or may not know about (only applies to UK threaders, sorry)

Some young lady was having spotting at the weekend and incidentally had a really unhelpful / unapproachable gp practice, so someone advised her to ring NHS Direct. They not only put her on the line to a qualified midwife there and then, but they also arranged an emergency appointment to see someone locally (don't know the exact wheres and whyfors) first thing on the Monday morning.

Don't know about the rest of you but I didn't realise NHSDirect had that kind of "muscle". I was pretty impressed when I read that!


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to hear about your loss stacey. and i cant even imagine how hard it was for kim to lose one at 6 mos. that must have been terrible. praying this one sticks for you two:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Twinminator said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yay pinkycat! my new due date after scan is march 11 too :hugs:
> 
> zoesmommy- praying your scan goes wonderful! woo-hoo scan day:happydance:
> 
> 2ndtime- please just ignore those comments as much as possible. we heard that too as my youngest is now 7 mos old, was 5.5 mos when we got pregnant. its so silly to hear, cheating them out of love????? did these people stop loving their other children when they had the next? if it were true, no one would have more than one. we feel as though a new baby brings more love in our home. it makes all of our hearts grow bigger, and nothing will ever change how much you love each one.:flower: someone said we really have our hands full and my hubby said we really have our hearts full. i love how he thinks. as long as you see your children as a blessing and not a burden, it doesnt matter how many you have, you will always find joy in them
> 
> I love the way you describe things, you're so right. People see me with my twins and say stupid things like "Poor you, I bet they run you ragged". I love every minute with my girls, even when they're tired or teething or just plain grumpy. I NEVER feel burdened, occasionally tired but never resentful, just incredibly incredibly INCREDIBLY fortunate.
> 
> I would like to know though what it's like introducing a newborn to toddler siblings, is it an unspoken hurdle, or is it a bit of a non-issue? I have no idea :blush:Click to expand...

My friend had a 3 year old when her second was born and the day they came home from the hospital they gave the 3-4 year old a baby doll, stroller, carrier etc...to "take care of" just like mommy had a new baby. They also took the 3 year old on one of the hospital tours that was specially designed for older siblings of newborns. Otherwise it went pretty smoothly after they got home...a little bit of 'you have to be careful around the baby' talks, but pretty good transition.


----------



## Lilly12

hi girls

im stupid but i just took a test and its a lil lighter than yesterdays?
:wacko:
Could you check it out n tell me what u think??
Im paranoid :cry:

Top 1 from yesterday morning
bottom 1 from this morning
 



Attached Files:







IMG00057-20100722-1250.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

membas#1 said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yay pinkycat! my new due date after scan is march 11 too :hugs:
> 
> zoesmommy- praying your scan goes wonderful! woo-hoo scan day:happydance:
> 
> 2ndtime- please just ignore those comments as much as possible. we heard that too as my youngest is now 7 mos old, was 5.5 mos when we got pregnant. its so silly to hear, cheating them out of love????? did these people stop loving their other children when they had the next? if it were true, no one would have more than one. we feel as though a new baby brings more love in our home. it makes all of our hearts grow bigger, and nothing will ever change how much you love each one.:flower: someone said we really have our hands full and my hubby said we really have our hearts full. i love how he thinks. as long as you see your children as a blessing and not a burden, it doesnt matter how many you have, you will always find joy in them
> 
> I love the way you describe things, you're so right. People see me with my twins and say stupid things like "Poor you, I bet they run you ragged". I love every minute with my girls, even when they're tired or teething or just plain grumpy. I NEVER feel burdened, occasionally tired but never resentful, just incredibly incredibly INCREDIBLY fortunate.
> 
> I would like to know though what it's like introducing a newborn to toddler siblings, is it an unspoken hurdle, or is it a bit of a non-issue? I have no idea :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My friend had a 3 year old when her second was born and the day they came home from the hospital they gave the 3-4 year old a baby doll, stroller, carrier etc...to "take care of" just like mommy had a new baby. They also took the 3 year old on one of the hospital tours that was specially designed for older siblings of newborns. Otherwise it went pretty smoothly after they got home...a little bit of 'you have to be careful around the baby' talks, but pretty good transition.Click to expand...

we did that same thing too membas. we got some looks for giving our son some baby dolls and strollers, doll bottles and clothes, but it really helped. when he would play with them we would show him how to wrap up his babies and feed them. and how to e really careful with them. some people in our family frowned on it like a boy is not supposed to play with a doll, but thats ridiculous.


----------



## Tanikit

I may do something similar with DD who will be 3.5 by the time baby arrives - although she already has a puppy and we have taught her to pick him up correctly and be gentle and he's live and only has 3 legs so is perhaps even more of a challenge. Right now she pretends she is a tiny baby a lot and asks to be swaddled and given a bottle (of milk only - she knows nothing about formula) and pushed around and carried and pretends she cannot talk or walk. Its rather amusing watching her, but can get a bit exhausting. She talks about the baby inside me as "her baby" - when her baby arrives she will... "put nail polish on her sister" - mmmm.... "read stories to her sister" - that's better... "change her sister's nappies and put her down at night so she sleeps" - that will be nice lovie, but I think Mommy might do that else won't you get tired? Its such a long way off for her though but she's really interested - at least we have her birthday and Christmas inbetween to get her attention on something else.

Lilly stick tests are very dependant on how concentrated or dilute your urine is as well as how much hcg there is - I cannot see too much difference in your tests, but I'd say its probably just a concentration issue - wait a few days before taking another test.


----------



## blessedmomma

lilly12- i think there could be a whole mess of reasons why its lighter. more water in your urine, different time of day, etc. even tests from the same box can have different levels of sensitivities. i think i found that out on pee-on-a-stick.com. if it says it has a 20 miU test level for hcg, it just has to detect at or below that level. as long as its under the 20miU level they can be less sensitive. maybe you got one that was more sensitive yesterday.:shrug:


----------



## Lilly12

Thanks
Just did another test
Clearblue Easy Digital which detects 50 mIU.
only held my pee for an hour and i drank water in the mean time and it still said pregnant :thumbup:

Sorry sometimes I just get really insecure :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

lilly- happens to all of us sweets:hugs:

tanikit- how absolutely adorable! mine do the same thing. its so exciting i think to see how much they already love their lil siblings before they even know them. sooo very precious.

i have my first ob appt today. even though its only to fill out paperwork, its exciting to go in. silly of me, but cant wait. next thurs i have my first real appt, yay!


----------



## natty1985

Lilly dont worry i think i pestered all of the girls in this thread silly about FRER they are fantastic but mine seemed to get lighter also ill dig the piccy out for you and i panicked for days xxx

Melissa, 

My little man is 3 and i let him play with his cousins dolls and he wanted one from early learning centre one day so i just let him have it otherwise they will become (in my opinion) male chauvanistic pigs when they are older!! nothing nice than a sentimental boy is there!! :)

Twinminator i think you posted about the NHS direct i cant believe that im very impressed i didnt think they had the scope i thought they were just basic advice x


----------



## Embo78

Lilly. I'm the same as you. For reassurance I did a track test every morning with fmu. On two occasions they appeared lighter than the day before but I tried not to panic cos I know it's not an exact science. I was just pleased that on the whole (when I put the ten tests together side by side!) they got darker.
Hope this helps :)


----------



## Embo78

I honestly don't know what a track test is !!!! My iPhone likes to make up words sometimes !!!


----------



## Embo78

Oh just realised. Was supposed to say tesco !!!!!


----------



## natty1985

Lilly here are my tests when i first tested obviously 1 being the first 3 being the last i also found that they progressed the longer you leave them so tomorrow i think you will find todays will look darker than yesterdays if you know what i mean xx
 



Attached Files:







007 [640x480].jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natty1985

I have a BB i reallllyyyyyyy miss my iphone


----------



## Embo78

Don't think I'd ever have another phone nat :)


----------



## Lilly12

:hugs:
Thanks girls.
you 've made me feel better :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> Lilly dont worry i think i pestered all of the girls in this thread silly about FRER they are fantastic but mine seemed to get lighter also ill dig the piccy out for you and i panicked for days xxx
> 
> Melissa,
> 
> My little man is 3 and i let him play with his cousins dolls and he wanted one from early learning centre one day so i just let him have it otherwise they will become (in my opinion) male chauvanistic pigs when they are older!! nothing nice than a sentimental boy is there!! :)
> 
> Twinminator i think you posted about the NHS direct i cant believe that im very impressed i didnt think they had the scope i thought they were just basic advice x

LOL LOL LOL!!!! so true too. my hubbys brother saw our son with a stroller and said what are you doing with that, thats a girl toy. my hubby said its his, he can play with it whenever he wants. its gonna make him a good daddy some day. i just love my DH. he is such a great dad. and i agree, theres nothing wrong with a sensitive man. my Dh is a very big guy, but he is sooo sweet and very sensitive to women. i wouldnt have it any other way, and i want my sons to treat their wives the same way some day.


----------



## blessedmomma

how u feeling embo? i know you are very sick. hope it wears off in the afternoons and you get some energy back:hugs:


----------



## alynn6758

Just wanted to say hello, I'm new, EDD: 3/29/2011! My date might change at my first appointment. :) but I usually have my babies early so prob mid march! Good to meet everyone over here at last!


----------



## 2nd time

agggh men my dh is still not home hes down the field playing with model helicopter baby crying i feel sick trying to cook dinner aggggghhhhh


----------



## Zoesmommy

I'm back! Heading into work. My doctor did do a scan and our little peanut had a good, strong heartbeat! He changed our due date to March 9th. Everything looks great! We are soooo excited :)


----------



## Embo78

blessedmomma said:


> how u feeling embo? i know you are very sick. hope it wears off in the afternoons and you get some energy back:hugs:

I'm puking from about 5am (4am this morning) but it usually clears up by about 3. Then I just feel nauseous for the rest of the day.
I try to deal with it with a smile tho! I prayed when I was spotting to be shown a sign that I'm definitely pregnant!! And boy did He show me !!!!! 
How're you feeling blessed, I have to say I get so much comfort from your posts :)


----------



## Embo78

Welcome to march mummies alynn :)


----------



## Embo78

2nd time said:


> agggh men my dh is still not home hes down the field playing with model helicopter baby crying i feel sick trying to cook dinner aggggghhhhh

I hear you 2nd time! I've been so sick today and my lovely OH (who is off work today) decided to take a little nap right before dinner needed making!! His 1 hr nap has turned into three!!
So guess what I did........ ordered chinese!! Couldn't eat much but the kids were very happy! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry 2ndtime. tell him to get his butt in and help you out!!!!!!

congrats alynn! and any new mommies i missed!:hugs:


----------



## natty1985

My bb is well and truly shite id never have another i cant wait until my upgrade which is hmmm let me think 18 months lol i think ill have to buy another iphone before then :) 

Fin went to bed with his baby everynight for ages now he just takes a makka pakka with him he changes from day to day lol your DH is right melissa it makes them be a good daddy one day their girlfriends will thank us haha xx


----------



## blessedmomma

oh embo! my heart is so sad for your ms. i had it every day with last pregnancy. it was really rough. was sick from time i got up til i went to bed. im not too bad this time THANK GOD!!!!!! it would be really hard taking care of a 7 month old and being sick all day. makes me feel really bad for women who have it really bad like you though, it wasnt that long ago that i was in your shoes. YUCK! i would crave cereal then throw it up right after. it was a vicious cycle.

i also have decided to not be a hero this time. i have zofran and if i feel icky at all i take it. im not even playing. im a wimp this time round.

natty- i do thank my MIL for my hubby all the time! some day we will be thanked for our boys too. its so cute yours is the same age, its such a fun time. my lil boy is sooo funny. he got up this morning and shook his butt at me and said, look mommy, my butt! he catches me off guard with his silliness. i imagine you have the same lil silly boy jokes.


----------



## Embo78

What's Zofran Melissa?? Please tell me it's a miracle MS remover!! And that I can get it in the UK!!


----------



## natty1985

Oh Finley is so funny melissa he said to me today "mummy just you look at the state of this , its disgusting" on about the mess in the living room haha he comes out with so much his grandad said to him the other day "do you like this car fin" on about a car hes bought and Finley said "Grandad its very nice but its not for me" as if to say its nice but i dont like it lol sooo funny xx


----------



## Embo78

Aw Nat he sounds adorable. I loved it when my son used to come out with grown up sentences when he was smaller. So funny without even realising it!!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- im not sure if you can get it there or not sweetheart. its a miracle for me thats for sure. i take it and feel completely better within 15 minutes. it blocks the receptors in your brain that say, "feel sick, feel sick, feel sick" so it kinda tricks it. 

its also given to chemotherapy patients after they have a treatment so that when they go home they dont get sick from it. 

i used it last pregnancy since i had ms every day. i tried to tough it out as long as i could during the day and would finally take one. this time i dont care if i take it first thing in the morning. i figure this is my 5th pregnancy and maybe my last, im gonna enjoy as much as i can of my other kids and this preg! no grumpy sicky mommy for me!


----------



## Embo78

I'll have to see if we have a version. I've never heard of it but I'll try to get to the chemist tomorrow. Failing that I thought I could try the sea sickness bands, I've heard they're excellent.
Love the avatar by the way!!


----------



## blessedmomma

that is so cute nat!!!!! i could see mine saying that too. they are so funny and adorable without even trying.
mine has decided he doesnt want naps anymore. i think my girls had naps til about 4 yrs old. DH and i said well if you dont want them then thats fine, thinking he will be sooo tired he will take one anyways. no nap yesterday and he still went to bed at normal time! i dont know whats going on with him. i kinda enjoyed him taking a nap, it was so quiet with my two boys napping and my two girls playing quietly downstairs. is your son still napping? when is his birthday?


----------



## 2nd time

having a manc moment how will i cope , i feel sick and am in a stinking mod just sat in the bathroom and had a cry.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks embo- i try to change it when i think of it. i used seabands last time and it took the edge off. didnt completely make me better but it sure helped!

your older ones excited about the baby? they should be some good helpers. mine want to hold and play with the baby, but no changing diapers!


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> having a manc moment how will i cope , i feel sick and am in a stinking mod just sat in the bathroom and had a cry.

oh honey, if i had a dollar every time.... praying for you:hugs:


----------



## Reebo

:hugs: 2ndtime. I think we all need a good cry now and then.

Welcome alynn! I'm originally from VA, but from the other side of the state, near Roanoke.

Embo, hope your ms gets better soon.

Today they are doing construction on the roof of my office building - right above my office! For about three hours this morning my whole office was shaking with the pounding and lord knows what else they were doing. Even though it stopped, I'm still dizzy and have a headache!

I used to have a bberry and loved it at first but the older it got, the slower it became. It used to take me forever to bring up websites on it. I just got a new droid and love it!


----------



## 2nd time

jerk chicken rice and green lental stew that should cheer me up lets eat lol


----------



## Embo78

blessedmomma said:


> thanks embo- i try to change it when i think of it. i used seabands last time and it took the edge off. didnt completely make me better but it sure helped!
> 
> your older ones excited about the baby? they should be some good helpers. mine want to hold and play with the baby, but no changing diapers!

My DD's cannot wait to have a little baby in the house but DS is a little reluctant to get excited. He's been the "baby" of the family for 9 years but I'm hoping it'll be good for him being a big brother :thumbup:


----------



## natty1985

Melissa, 

He was 3 on 29th May (which was my LMP) who very strange ay ? he does still have a nap every now and again he wont but its rare he has dinner at 12 then nap at half 12 until about 2!! but he wakes in a stinking mood he goes to bed at 7pm wakes about 7:30am xx

I think im pretty lucky x


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- mine wakes up grumpy too. i started just making a bunch of noise to wake him up. if i wake him up he is extra grumpy, but if he wakes up on his own he isnt so bad. dont know why, so if i make noise he thinks he woke up himself and is ok. he was taking his naps at the same time as yours. he goes to bed between 8 and 9 and was getting up at 7 but he gets up at 8 now that he hasnt had a nap the past couple of days.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh natty- mine turned 3 on june 21 so they are pretty close in age! its kinda funny we were pg at the same time before too!


----------



## natty1985

yeh i think fin waking up on his own is best hes lovely in the morning he comes to his door opens it and shouts over the stairgate "morning mummy" morning daddy" and when you go in and say Hiya he says "Hiya its a lovely sunny day int it " lol even if its raining haha the whole perception they have on life is just amazing he thinks bubbles in the bath is snow , everything is free etc etc what a lovely life they lead x i just wish he would get the hand of weeing in the toilet not his pants every 5 mins x


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah my girls were potty trained by this age. but he doesnt want anything to do with it. when we bring it up he says its gross to use the potty. i heard its harder to potty train boys. im starting to envision myself changing his butt before his wedding someday, then his wife can lol!


----------



## natty1985

haha everyone i speak to with diff sex kids say the same boys are lazy and a bloody nightmare !! Fin just doesnt want to know at all !! when he has an accident we say to him why have you done it in your pants and he says should be in the toilet and thats it haha we will get there he starts school well nursery class in september i can see alot of accidents coming their way !!! some days he is brill gets on the toilet and does it flushes it done fantastic others just sits watching tv and does it !!!! LAZY LAZY LAZY but we still dote on them dont we xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

oh absolutely! are you guys hoping for a boy for him or a girl? or does it really even matter??


----------



## natty1985

of course one of each would be lovely and we have all boys in our family so a girl would be lovely but either way as the saying goes as long as its healthy my mum had a still birth little girl at 18 weeks and then lost twin boys at 29 weeks so any baby is a miracle in our family and were blessed to have whatever comes our way :) xx what about you xx


----------



## natty1985

Right then im off to bed now, work tomorrow and i need to catch up with my soaps im sooo behind xxx

speak tomorrow xxx

Much love x


----------



## braijackava

I feel like I am having a girl, but either works for me. I actually think boys are much easier to raise. I love my little girl, but one of her is enough. haha

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> of course one of each would be lovely and we have all boys in our family so a girl would be lovely but either way as the saying goes as long as its healthy my mum had a still birth little girl at 18 weeks and then lost twin boys at 29 weeks so any baby is a miracle in our family and were blessed to have whatever comes our way :) xx what about you xx

i wouldnt mind a girl since my last two were boy but i could see three boys growing up together too so it doesnt really matter. my girls want a girl for sure!
night hun!


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava- what does your name mean?


----------



## membas#1

blessedmomma said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> Lilly dont worry i think i pestered all of the girls in this thread silly about FRER they are fantastic but mine seemed to get lighter also ill dig the piccy out for you and i panicked for days xxx
> 
> Melissa,
> 
> My little man is 3 and i let him play with his cousins dolls and he wanted one from early learning centre one day so i just let him have it otherwise they will become (in my opinion) male chauvanistic pigs when they are older!! nothing nice than a sentimental boy is there!! :)
> 
> Twinminator i think you posted about the NHS direct i cant believe that im very impressed i didnt think they had the scope i thought they were just basic advice x
> 
> LOL LOL LOL!!!! so true too. my hubbys brother saw our son with a stroller and said what are you doing with that, thats a girl toy. my hubby said its his, he can play with it whenever he wants. its gonna make him a good daddy some day. i just love my DH. he is such a great dad. and i agree, theres nothing wrong with a sensitive man. my Dh is a very big guy, but he is sooo sweet and very sensitive to women. i wouldnt have it any other way, and i want my sons to treat their wives the same way some day.Click to expand...

The kids I just babysat today are so into "boys" vs. "girls" toys--it drives me nuts. Toys are toys. The little boy tried to explain to me that boys don't take care of babies/dont' play with babies...and I explained to him that lots boys will become daddies someday when they are older, and don't daddies take care of babies? He said 'yes'. I said well don't you think it's okay then if a boy wants to take care of a baby...he said "yeah". But then the little girl piped up "babies are for girls, not boys!". I love my friend and her family but I think in this case the parents put these thoughts into their heads....GRRRRR.


----------



## blessedmomma

i know what u mean membas. im nlot gonna tell anyone how to raise their kids but mine can play with any toys as long as it keeps them happy and isnt dangerous. having 2 girls and 2 boys we have quite a mix of toys and sharing is a rule in this house!


----------



## membas#1

yep--sharing is the way to go!


----------



## braijackava

blessedmomma- It stands for my kids names. Brai-Braiden Jack-Jackson and Ava-Ava. Just reading an article saying twins make all your symptoms worse. It scared me for a minute since my boobs have been soooo sore since like 5dpo and dont seem to be getting better. Actually worse. But my chance of twins is like 0%, haha so not to worried.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Hi all
Just letting you know I won't be continuing the journey with you lovely ladies. I wish you all the best for your pregnancies.


----------



## Tsalagi

Tsalagi edd March 22 2010


----------



## Tanikit

Zoesmummy glad you had a good scan yesterday - wonderful.

ttc buddy no2 so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Tsalagi welcome and congrats on your BFP and the same to Alynn

My DD will be 3 in September so also quite close to your little ones. She is potty trained and has been for a while so I count myself lucky - hoping to have her night trained by the time next baby comes too - she's close but the thought of changing too many sheets right now puts me off trying. I must admit I did tell my DD that she cannot put nail polish on a boy baby (and only a girl when its older) but in general I don't follow girls do this and boys do that at all cause I was such a tom boy and DH had a baby sisiter when he was 7 who he helped a lot with. DD is into dolls and Star Wars, fighting with swords and collecting bottle tops, healing her animals (who have numerous injuries and illnesses) and reading - we just introduce her to whatever is around. So she'll probably be into babies and being a helper when baby arrives.

2nd time so the MS is so bad. I am struggliong more this pregnancy than last and also thinking about maybe getting something for it.


----------



## 2nd time

morning ladies 

its scan day today lol


----------



## Embo78

Gooooood morning peeps! I'm in a really good mood today! Woke up at 8.30am, haven't been sick, sorry tmi but had a number 2 (phew!) and today is the day I am SIX weeks pregnant YAY !!

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats.
Good luck to all having scans, appts. Think that's you 2nd Time. Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## 2nd time

scan at 13.40 excited but also worried a bit lol sure everything will be ok yey for your poo embo78 and glad your not sick today


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck with scans today! I'm 8wks today!!


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> scan at 13.40 excited but also worried a bit lol sure everything will be ok yey for your poo embo78 and glad your not sick today

I will be Xing my Fs at 13.40, 2nd time!! :thumbup:

It's not TMI Embo78, I'm soooo jealous of your POO!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkycat

Welcome new ladies
Ttc bubby no2 :hugs: xx
:hugs: for everyone with MS, I was changing the bed yesterday while DH took the girls to the park and a wave of nausea came over me. We have a downstairs bathroom and I knew I wouldn't make it so I grabbed the bin and threw up into it :blush: yuck.
Good luck with the scan 2nd time xx


----------



## Embo78

I'm so worried. I have NO symptoms. No nausea, boobs only slightly tender, no tiredness. I feel so nervous things are going wrong.


----------



## kns

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Hi all
> Just letting you know I won't be continuing the journey with you lovely ladies. I wish you all the best for your pregnancies.

you ok?
im sorry
x


----------



## Embo78

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Hi all
> Just letting you know I won't be continuing the journey with you lovely ladies. I wish you all the best for your pregnancies.

:hugs: hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## kns

embo78 - im sure things will be ok, maybe your just having symptom free pregnancy?
i wish my partner didnt have morning sickness and dizzy spells and peeing through out the night right now but everyone is different.
good luck though if your worried speak to doctor or midwife?
xxx


----------



## Embo78

That's what I'm worried about hun. My symptoms have completely gone. Up until yesterday I was puking about ten times a day, really tired and felt generally icky. Today nothing. I'm scared.


----------



## pinkycat

Embo- Try not to worry. You will probably have your head down the loo later, or you might just be having a good day :hugs:
I wasn't sick on tues or wed after being sick since before I got my BFP but was sick yesterday xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks pinky. I've just had such a good run of days not worrying and keeping positive and now today I don't feel the slightest bit pregnant. My OH said to enjoy my one day that I haven't been puking but I can't cos I'm worrying so much!! I'm not helping myself googling missed miscarriages! So I'm banning googling for the rest of the day!


----------



## Tanikit

Embo, let yourself enjoy one day like that - if it goes on you could always ask them to check for you. I have managed to get the MS to disappear every now and then by eating ginger bsicuits (soft ones) and when I go and hour or two with none then I start wondering what is going on too.

Anyone with tips on how to get a nearly 3 year old to sleep? She was up between 2 and 4am this morning and its not the first night like this. She no longer naps and takes a while to go down at night - I think I need more sleep than my 2 year old!!!! (she's always been a bad sleeper - I'm hoping the next one will be a lazy wonderful sleeper)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks tanikit.
Have you tried a really regimented bed time routine. My daughter used to be like yours at the age of 3-4. I used to bath her with johnsons soothing baby bath. Then we'd get dry and put pj's on and dry hair. Next would be supper something like ready brek, then clean teeth. Finally story in bed and the whole time we kept it nice n calm. It took a while but we got there in the end. The routine was great for my DD.


----------



## 2nd time

just over an hour till scan


----------



## kns

2nd time said:


> just over an hour till scan

wow let us know how it went!
good luck
xxx


----------



## ttc bubby no2

kns said:


> ttc bubby no2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Just letting you know I won't be continuing the journey with you lovely ladies. I wish you all the best for your pregnancies.
> 
> you ok?
> im sorry
> xClick to expand...

I'm ok. We had a scan this week and discovered an empty sac so I had a d&c. I guess I had a feeling something wasn't right with this pregnancy but it was still so hard to accept. Anyway, I don't want to bring down this thead with my sad news.


----------



## Twinminator

Oh hun you're not 'bringing down the thread', it is such sad news but you've got every right to rant, let off steam, unload your thoughts, the same as the rest of us, so go ahead if you need to. :hugs:


----------



## kns

its fine hun, you wont bring anything down, my partner and i understand what your going through this is the 3rd pregnancy now and touch wood a viable one.
we are all here for you.
xxx


----------



## Twinminator

I don't know whether to laugh or cry today, it's silly really, but we've been waiting for a gardnener to turf our back garden ( which is just rubble at the mo) and he was meant to come last week, then he was meant to come today, but STILL hasn't turned up. Girls are going stircrazy with nowhere to run about freely. :growlmad:

Then I get the post and we've got a bill for housing benefit overpayment!! :nope:

THEN I get a grumpy phone call from Humberside Police because one of the girls had managed to reach the phone by using a toy as a stepping stone and rung 999 before I had realised they had it. No sooner had I put it back in the stand, they were ringing. SOOO embarrassing. :blush:

At any other time I would take these relatively small things in my stride but at 6 weeks pregnant, I just want to hide under a quilt until March!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Tanikit

Twinminator they say twins are double trouble :) You made me smile, but I guess if it was me I'd also be hiding. :hugs:

ttc buddy no2 so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I just phoned the endocrinologist and they have the weirdest ideas and I don't think he likes me to argue with him but what he is suggesting is just going to change the trouble from early evening to early morning - so how will that help? Then I'll get even less sleep trying to sort thinsg out at 04:00am in the morning! Sigh - feeling very down about the diabetes today.


----------



## Koromaru

Anyone else around here, near 5weeks with no symptoms? I'm starting to worry


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikiit, thank you for putting my non-issues into perspective, I can't imagine having those issues to deal with in top :kiss:

Koromaru, don't worry at all, I had no symptoms in my last pg til at least 6 wks.... then it hit me like a ton of bricks lol... AND I was carrying twins. This time they started much earlier, but so far - touch wood - aren't so extreme. And I'm 6wks.

Just enjoy the calm before the storm! :winkwink:


----------



## Koromaru

Thanks twinminator! I hope everything's fine in there!


----------



## Twinminator

Koromaru said:


> Thanks twinminator! I hope everything's fine in there!

Me too! (Of course... :dohh: ) Got a scan Monday to see if it's just the one bab this time :happydance: :wacko: :shrug: dunno what to think!!


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry today, it's silly really, but we've been waiting for a gardnener to turf our back garden ( which is just rubble at the mo) and he was meant to come last week, then he was meant to come today, but STILL hasn't turned up. Girls are going stircrazy with nowhere to run about freely. :growlmad:
> 
> Then I get the post and we've got a bill for housing benefit overpayment!! :nope:
> 
> THEN I get a grumpy phone call from Humberside Police because one of the girls had managed to reach the phone by using a toy as a stepping stone and rung 999 before I had realised they had it. No sooner had I put it back in the stand, they were ringing. SOOO embarrassing. :blush:
> 
> At any other time I would take these relatively small things in my stride but at 6 weeks pregnant, I just want to hide under a quilt until March!!!!! :cry:


hi twinminator i am a housing benefit officer (whe not on mat leave) check their calculations either on line with the council or a cab office. you may not have to repay if their was no way you could have known you were being overpaid, they can only stop £7.15 per week if your on other benefits and you can ask them to reduce that i its going to be a strugle. 

hope this helps


----------



## 2nd time

i really like the signiture a beautiful9 month journey but do feel it should be followed by 18 years of stress lol


----------



## Koromaru

Twinminator: I'll be 10 weeks when I'll go to my first appointment. It feels like years.


----------



## 2nd time

well off for my scan in a mo hope its alright


----------



## Embo78

GL 2nd time :)


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time, thanks for that.... PS: am not going to change my sig tho LOL!!!

Koromaru, it'll feel like years now but when you reach 3rd tri, you'll be like "Where the heck did THAT go??" :)


----------



## Twinminator

Good Luck!!


----------



## Koromaru

Twinminator said:


> 2nd time, thanks for that.... PS: am not going to change my sig tho LOL!!!
> 
> Koromaru, it'll feel like years now but when you reach 3rd tri, you'll be like "Where the heck did THAT go??" :)

 
Haha I hope so! This is my first pregnancy so I'm a bit scared of blyth ovum and Mc


----------



## rottpaw

Embo78 said:


> That's what I'm worried about hun. My symptoms have completely gone. Up until yesterday I was puking about ten times a day, really tired and felt generally icky. Today nothing. I'm scared.

Embo,

Try not to worry! My symptoms came and went the first couple weeks. Now they're more steady, but even now I have better days and worse days. Had a really bad night a few nights ago but the last two were reasonably okay...symptoms definitely come and go. The 6th week for me was especially scary because I had several periods where I really felt mostly okay. But then everything would come roaring back. 

I'm no doctor, but I do have a theory just based on my own experience the last few weeks. At least for my body, the hormone surges seem to come in waves. I'll feel like utter #[email protected]# for a day or so, then the next day will be better. If your symptoms only lessened a day ago, try not to worry! You'll soon be sick again I bet (sorry, not wishing that on you, but I know it would put your mind at rest right now! 

:hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Koromaru said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> 2nd time, thanks for that.... PS: am not going to change my sig tho LOL!!!
> 
> Koromaru, it'll feel like years now but when you reach 3rd tri, you'll be like "Where the heck did THAT go??" :)
> 
> 
> Haha I hope so! This is my first pregnancy so I'm a bit scared of blyth ovum and McClick to expand...

If this were ten years ago before google existed, you'd be in blissful ignorance about all these scary things, and would just be dead excited about being pregnant. Try to relax and enjoy it, it's over before you know it :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> lilly- happens to all of us sweets:hugs:
> 
> tanikit- how absolutely adorable! mine do the same thing. its so exciting i think to see how much they already love their lil siblings before they even know them. sooo very precious.
> 
> i have my first ob appt today. even though its only to fill out paperwork, its exciting to go in. silly of me, but cant wait. next thurs i have my first real appt, yay!

Yay Melissa so excited for your first appt! :hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

Twinminator: I know, right? Stupid google!


----------



## blessedmomma

good morning today!!!! or afternoon to some of you!!!!:hugs:

ttcbabyno2- so so sorry hun. praying for you and if you need someone im here.

braijackava- those are beautiful names! we have a jackson too except we spell it jaxon. his daddys name is jason so we changed it a little. and if this ones a girl we were thinking of brailynn or braelynn. which is supposed to be a combination of braiden and lynn. and ava is just adorable.

tanikit- i bet your DD is just adorable! my girls were potty trained early on. the second one even earlier than the first. she would see mommy and sissy go to the potty and she wanted to also. she was my easiest baby ever. i wish they could have all been that easy. we bought her some panties and didnt even try yet to potty train her, she came to me a few weeks later and said she wanted to wear her panties. i told her you cant pee in them you have to pee in the potty, she said ok and has ever since, no accidents!!!!! she has always been very strong willed.

2nd time- hope your scan goes well!

embo- i have days where i feel sick before i even get up and days that are ok so i know what you mean. just enjoy it today, it will be back soon! i felt good today and hubby is playing golf so he dropped off donuts this morning before he left, so i decided to eat one. bad idea. ms is kicking in and i dont want to see that donut again! happy 6 weeks sweetie!

kns- praying this baby is ok whole time suga. your oh must be so nervous losing one at 6 mos. a baby will bring you two soooo much joy!

angela- my dr appt actually got cancelled. have to go in on tues next week for paperwork and thurs for first real appt. next week will be fun! hope you are doing ok, dont work too hard!!!

welcome new ladies!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

been for scan seen little baba heartbeat and measuring 8mm lol guess we ar pregnant


----------



## Reebo

Yay 2nd time! :happydance: That's great news! How far along are you?

So sorry ttc buddy #2. I hope you're okay and the next bean is a sticky one. :hugs:

I slept for 12 hours last night and would still be sleeping if my crazy kitty hadn't woken me up wanting to play. I find that I have fewer symptoms if I get a lot of sleep. Maybe I'll just stay in bed for the next 7 weeks. :haha:


----------



## Koromaru

2nd time said:


> been for scan seen little baba heartbeat and measuring 8mm lol guess we ar pregnant

 
Congrats, girl!:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

7 weeks 2 days lol can see head an limb buds on pic yeh


----------



## kns

wow thats great news 2nd time.
so happy for you.
then its the 12 weeks can next not long now for many of us.
xxx


----------



## kns

blessedmomma said:


> good morning today!!!! or afternoon to some of you!!!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> kns- praying this baby is ok whole time suga. your oh must be so nervous losing one at 6 mos. a baby will bring you two soooo much joy!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome new ladies!!!!!

thankyou, it will! things are different his time, this is 1st time doing this together and so happy together.

thanks for all support.

xxx


----------



## Koromaru

Tomorrow i'll be 5 weeks. Happy 5weekes to my bump! (really small almost non-existent bump that is)


----------



## kns

koromaru - congratulations on getting to 5 weeks!
we have just passed the 8 week mark its very scary how fast time is actually going.
soon you'll be in labour and wont know where the time went.
xx


----------



## 2nd time

lol time goes so quick dosent fel like 5 months since i was in labour with number one


----------



## Koromaru

Haha thanks Kns! I can't for the bump to show!


----------



## leesa73

Hey, ladies! Just checking in... Welcome and congrats to all the new Marchies!

I am finally done with my betas - my poor arm will never be the same, I feel! In one week I went from 173 to 644 to 2870 so the doc is pleased. Plus it seems like all the spotting has stopped - CM is back to white thank god! 

I have an ultrasound scheduled on Tuesday - I'll be 6+2 so I'm hoping they find a heartbeat.

I told my parents this week, what a relief. I couldn't avoid my mom's phone calls any longer!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Koromaru

So what's up with that chinese prediction thing? Did it work for anyone? Was it right?


----------



## 2nd time

Koromaru said:


> So what's up with that chinese prediction thing? Did it work for anyone? Was it right?

i did two different ones on said girl one said boy lol thats how accurate they are lol


----------



## Koromaru

Yeah same thing here! At least one of the 2 I did will be right! :rofl:


----------



## kns

what chinese prediction thing hun?
x


----------



## msarkozi

I feel so crappy today. I didn't sleep very well last night at all. I find when I don't sleep well, that's when I end up being sick the next day. Was sick once already this morning, and now I am at work, hoping that I am done with throwing up for the day. I am drinking some peppermint tea, and eating mint mentos to try and help, but I think I could just really use some more sleep. It's going to be a long day:(

The chinese prediction said boy for me, so I am curious if it is right. I think it is really a 50/50 chance anyway:) It was correct for my friend though who was predicted a girl.


----------



## blessedmomma

kns said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> good morning today!!!! or afternoon to some of you!!!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> kns- praying this baby is ok whole time suga. your oh must be so nervous losing one at 6 mos. a baby will bring you two soooo much joy!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome new ladies!!!!!
> 
> thankyou, it will! things are different his time, this is 1st time doing this together and so happy together.
> 
> thanks for all support.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

its so great she has you for support and you two can go on this journey together. i had my miscarriages at 7 and 8 weeks. it was clearly the hardest thing i went thru in my life. after going thru 4 pg, and knowing what its like to be 6 mos pg, i cant even imagine how heartbreaking it would be to lose one then. and especially to lose it alone. i can tell you are very caring and she is very blessed to have you this time:hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

kns said:


> what chinese prediction thing hun?
> x

 
The chinese gender prediction calendar


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry your so sick mel, praying you make it thru ok and get some rest after work sweets.:hugs:

the chinese predictor thing said girl for me, now of course i put my other kids in to see what it said about them and it got two right and two wrong. anyone could guess 50% for crying out loud! theres only two options, i could have flipped a coin and gotten 50% correct!:dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All!

Chinese prediction calendar predicts a boy for me! And thats my gut feeling right now - so we shall see.

:hugs: ttc bubby no2 - sorry to hear your news.

Welcome Tsalagi! Congrats :happydance:

Im SOOO SLEEPY. That's all. :rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

the most accurate test for gender is childbirth lol


----------



## blessedmomma

https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/gender.htm

this one figures it for you


----------



## Koromaru

2nd time said:


> the most accurate test for gender is childbirth lol

 
Hahaha! I almost peed my pants!


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> the most accurate test for gender is childbirth lol

amen to that!!!!!!!:rofl:

my last son, they said girl during first scan. then at all later scans they said boy, so even that hasnt been 100% for us. i always trusted them before that. he is very much a boy!!!!! im glad i was too sick and busy with three others to go shopping, i would have had to return a lot of pink things.:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

this is gonna sound horrible, but i secretly very much want another girl!!!!!!! i would love a boy and know he would have so much fun with his brothers, but i want to buy something pink with a ruffle butt sooooo bad. i member dressing my girls up and putting bonnets on them or little dresses. and painting fingernails and putting barrettes in. its been a while. i very much wanted girls with my girls and boys with my boys so i hope i get spoiled again with what i want!:happydance: of course hubby says we can have more, but im getting tired, lol!!!!!


----------



## Koromaru

We want a girl as well. But we'll love him if it's a boy. I think I'll just buy green stuff and yellow stuff. That way I won't be screwed.


----------



## 2nd time

just followed the link and put in my daughters detail and it said girl


----------



## Koromaru

I tried it with my mom's info and according to it, I'm a boy. :)


----------



## Lilly12

Mine said it'll be a boy!
Cool! Either one would be great.


----------



## 2nd time

Koromaru said:


> I tried it with my mom's info and according to it, I'm a boy. :)

omg a pregnant man lol there is a god lol


----------



## natty1985

Embo im feeling your worries hun i havent felt preggers for 3 days now :(


----------



## Koromaru

I haven't felt pregger since monday. But i'm tired! So it's a good sign!


----------



## BRog107

Just got my BFP this morning and should be due March 28, 2011! I did miscarry at 5 weeks last time so just keeping all fingers crossed this time!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats brog107.

natty- im sure everything is ok hun. symptoms were on and off in most of my preg. i hope you feel some comfort! enjoy no symptoms a minute. soon we will all have giant butts and swollen feet


----------



## blessedmomma

here is another website and even gives you a prediction ticker if you want it.

https://www.justparents.co.uk/pregnancy/tools/gender-predictor.html


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all,

Welcome to all the new mommies, and big hugs to those who haven't had good news.

Sorry I'm not commenting on everyones posts but feeling very rough at the moment and DS is full of cold as well so a bit demanding bless him.

Will catch up properly another time.

Take care all


----------



## natty1985

Melissa, 

Did you have days where you just didnt feel pregnant and felt like you used to x


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> Melissa,
> 
> Did you have days where you just didnt feel pregnant and felt like you used to x

honey im having one today! i have been having to take my ms pills for a week and having headaches every day too and woke up today feeling great. hoping it doesnt kick in too much later, i may be speaking too soon. i actually ate a donut earlier and started to feel sick for about 5 minutes, then it went away. sweet stuff during preg usually makes me throw up. 

every pg has been this way for me, except last one. i think the hormones surge every now and then. after being very sick every day with last pg i will take any non-sick day i can now! maybe we are just very lucky this time and ms is done, i would love that!!!! enjoy it while it lasts, things could change in a skinny minute and we could be face down in the toilet!


----------



## blessedmomma

every time i have been pg i get worried when symptoms go away, but they always come back, or at least a new one starts...

take it from me ladies, everything is ok.

when i had my 2nd mc i had ms for a week after my d&c. you really cant base it on how you feel.

maybe its cuz i was so sick every day, all day with my last one, but i am determined to enjoy as much time as i can. i felt so horrible everyday with him, i just couldnt wait for it to be over. now i regret not taking ms pills more and enjoying the time more. i can never get that time back when my lil boy was growing directly under my heart. i wont regret this one, and i will treasure every moment i can while i can. i know women who cant have children or had to have hysterectomies due to complications and they would love to experience pg again. we get too, so i want every day to feel like the blessing that it is!


----------



## braijackava

Not feeling to hot today. Still on the antibiotics for the strep throat I had, and now I have a yeast infection. Blah! So off to the store to get something for that and some food I will actually want to eat. I weighed myself this morning and I have lost 8lbs since my bfp. And I havent even had morning sickness yet! I am ok with that though, I could stand to lose a few.

The names I really like right now are Bella for a girl, and Maxwell for a boy. We will see if I still like them in a few months though.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## goldimama

By each of the website links posted earlier, I'm predicted to have a girl! But by the chinese prediction chart I found in google, I'm predicted a boy, no matter how i play with the age. We'll see. I know I secretly am hoping for a girl and pretty sure DH is secretly hoping for a boy. Any healthy baby will be much appreciated though!


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi can you move me from the 11th to the 13th please had my scan today all is well just a couple of days out on my dates


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to the new Mums-to-be and welcome to this thread!

Everyone (except the chinese predictor site and my DD) says I am having a boy. My gut instinct when I first found out I was pregnant was that this is a girl, but I am not sure anymore. Either way I will be happy. I think most people in our families want a boy cause there are already 2 girl grandchildren and no others. Personally I want a healthy baby.

I have been in tears today - I phoned my endo to get help with sugar levels and what was suggested is a nightmare that would make my sugars far far worse. Even when I told them this they didn't seem to care - I know they just don't want the lows I have been getting, but running high has its own serious risks too. 

I sat and thought and cried for hours and then did what I thought was best which was not what the endo suggested. I went low again this afternoon, but have a feeling things should be better from now as it has brought things more into line. I think from here on out that this baby and my own body are my responsibility and while I need help I also have to trust myself because in the end I will be the one who will care if something goes wrong - not them. I will be the one with the consequences. I am the one who wants the best for my baby. So yes, it will be very very hard and very lonely and will result in a lot of big fights with doctors but in the end I am the one who will raise this baby and I have its best interests at heart and I will never do anything to hurt it. Why can't the doctors help? It feels like they are guessing as much as I am and since I have been diabetic 19 years and know myself I woud think my guess would be a little more accurate - it usually is.


----------



## blessedmomma

sooo sorry tanikit. that sucks they wont listen to you. it must be so horrible dealing with that while pg. im praying you get some better answers:wacko:


----------



## ethan amelia

Just wanted to say congrats to all the March mummies 2011. I am a March mummy 2010 and my little girl is 16 weeks old now. Its a lovely time of year to have a baby as i have all summer off work with my LO.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa (Blessed) - I have been meaning to ask you - does the Zofran knock you out? My nurse warned that it would help a lot with the ms but would knock me flat. What has been your experience?

Tankit - I am SO sorry about your sugar levels. I struggle with hypoglycemia normally, and can definitely tell it is aggravated right now. So far as I know i'm not diabetic but I definitely don't have really normal blood sugar behavior. I would say (at least from what I understand) having the lower sugar (so long as you don't faint or anything else dangerous to you and baby) is better than it getting too high. I totally agree with you - you have to be your own advocate and if you don't think what hte dr is saying is right for you, you go with your gut. They mean well, but they can't take the time to become personally familiar with each patient's case and history and so sometimes advice is not tailored as well as it should be. hang in there, and I will be praying for this to get better for you soon! 

hugs all!


----------



## 2nd time

my scan pic
 



Attached Files:







DSC00102.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Shrimpy

Hey guys!!

How we all doing today? I have felt like utter shite (scuse French) today. We had loads of people round yesterday for Summer's birthday and I think I overdid things. Hubby is off on holiday now for 3 week :wohoo: and he's been sooo nice. I feel truly blessed to have him! (I know, I know I'll pass the sick bucket round :) )

For those who's symptoms have disappeared. At 8 weeks the placenta begins to start taking over so you won't have such a strong surge of hormones which could be why you're feeling better. It takes over competely by 14 weeks (usually most people are better by 12) so there is an end in sight! Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) .

Has anyone put any weight on yet? I weighed my self this morning and I've put on 5lbs :cry: with the last 2 i weighed less after having them than when I fell pregnant ... clearly not going to happen this time :cry:

Trying to get Summer off her dummy at the moment and it's awful! She turned 2 yesterday and I was in no hurry to get her off it as she only ever has it at nap time and bedtime. Hubby is adamant she has to come off it now. The poor wee lamb screamed for 3 hours last night. Hubby and I had a HUGE fight and eventually I came up with a compromise, we chopped the tip off the dummy so hopefully she weans herself off it as she won't be able to suck it. Fingers crossed tonight will be easier.

Good Grief I feel like Michael Aspel in "This is your life". I'll stop muttering on a load of rubbish and let you all enjoy your evening :)

xxxxx

ooo scan at 11am tomorrow how exciting!! :dance:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats BRog107!

Glad your scan went well 2ndtime - great pic.

Von, im up 5lbs too and were close on dates... so im glad im not the only one!


----------



## Reebo

:hugs: to everyone who needs one! (Isn't that all of us?)

I went to a nutritionist today because I wanted to make sure I'm eating enough and being healthy for myself and the baby. She took a look at what I'd been eating and said she thinks my fatigue (and possibly ms) is because my blood sugar has been dropping and my body is pulling from my "reserves" (aka, my muscles!) to give the baby nutrients. I've also actually lost a few pounds b/c I stopped eating sweets (they make me feel sick) and she wants me to add more healthy fat to my diet. It was a really good experience and I'm going food shopping later to get some of the things she suggested.


----------



## 2nd time

i lost 14 lb with first prenancy and amalready down 1lb thistime

best diet onthe planet lol


----------



## Embo78

Woops! I've lost 10 lbs !! I've spoken to my doc and she wasn't one bit worried. I'm not a skinny Minnie tho. I'm a size 16 !!


----------



## Twinminator

Reebo, thank you for the one size fits all hug, it was well timed , I really needed it :flower:
Here's one back to you :hugs: and one for everyone else :hugs:

Feeling very needy and close to tears at the mo, like I'm five years old or something. So haven't got much to tell, exactly, just wanted to thank you all for being there when I need you xxxxx


----------



## Beckster30

Evening ladies! Hope everyone's well? Well this tiredness is totally kicking my butt at the moment! and I have so many food aversions it's so hard to choose something to eat :wacko: haven't actually been sick yet, though sometimes wish I would be to temporarily relieve the nausea, still can't complain! 

Have got my booking in appt on tuesday with midwife so hopefully I'll get the date for my scan through soon once she's got in touch with the hospital :happydance:

I'll try and catch up properly tmw, off to bed soon :sleep:


----------



## Zoesmommy

One hour left of work. Who wants to answer unemployment questions for me so I can nap? :)


----------



## membas#1

You are almost there Zoe! And it's Friday so a weekend ahead awaits you :)


----------



## bodacious

It looks like I'm joining you guys! Based on lmp, i should be 12 weeks, but after 2 ultrasounds, it looks like I ovulated super late, and we are only 8 weeks, with an edd of March 4!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Membas I was too tired to count. I had two hours left LOL But now one hour down, one to go. And you're right-thank goodness for Friday! :)


----------



## Zoesmommy

My doctor set my due date back a few days-I'm 7 weeks 2 days and due March 9th. Would anyone like a friendly(sometimes over emotional who says stupid things) bump buddy who lives in Oregon, loves the Lord and turns the big 3-1 in just over a week? :)


----------



## Zoesmommy

Bodacious, welcome! Congrats on your BFP :)


----------



## bodacious

I'm in Mo and still need a bump buddy! I'm just a few days behind you!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Bodacious sounds great! Based on LMP I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, but based on yesterday's scan I'm 7+2. Is this your first?


----------



## blessedmomma

zoesmommy- i want you for my bump buddy too!!!!!!! you have to join the bunch though!

angela- they dont make me tired at all, but ms sure wears me out! but that doesnt mean they wont do that to you or someone else. the only downside i have had is sometimes i get a headache. not sure however if thats from hormones or the pills since i have had them without the pills. and its highly unusual for me to have headaches normally, but it happens all the time during preg for me, so of course im a big baby about them.

congrats newbies and 
:hugs:to all!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

ok here is my lil one on tues:happydance:





and 2nd time, thats a good looking baby!:thumbup:


----------



## bodacious

Yep this is our first :)


----------



## membas#1

Zoesmommy said:


> My doctor set my due date back a few days-I'm 7 weeks 2 days and due March 9th. Would anyone like a friendly(sometimes over emotional who says stupid things) bump buddy who lives in Oregon, loves the Lord and turns the big 3-1 in just over a week? :)

<--just turned 34 a few days ago...that's almost mid 30's, but not quite! :)


----------



## Zoesmommy

Sounds good, Blessedmomma! I'll take the lot :) Good lookin baby :)


----------



## Zoesmommy

Happy birthday Membas!
Bodacious, this will be our 2nd. Our first is 10 months tomorrow


----------



## membas#1

blessedmomma said:


> ok here is my lil one on tues:happydance:
> 
> 
> View attachment 102010
> 
> 
> 
> and 2nd time, thats a good looking baby!:thumbup:

Nice scan! Good looking baby in there! :)


----------



## bodacious

Is this pregnancy going any different than the first?


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! we think she/he is cute!:thumbup:

zoesmommy- i will add you right now!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Zoesmommy

Thought I'd add our first picture of our "cashew"
 



Attached Files:







IMG00555-20100722-1055.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tanikit

Nice scan pics guys - they are really looking like such cute beans.

MS is treating me a little better this morning - I'm still nauseous but not as badly. At work today we are going to try to figure out ways to cope when I go low (hyopglycaemic) like yesterday - the people I work with have been so great and helpful but I think it scares them a lot. My sugars are far from great but much better than the last few days so I must have done something right - now just to tweak it a bit.

I cried half of last night and DH was so sweet and just held me - it was a really bad day emotionally yesterday so I am hoping today will be much better. I am also going to get another appointment at the gynae hopefully I can get in at 10 weeks as I need some reassurance after what has been happening.

Hi bodacious, welcome and congrats - your pregnancy may seem quite long if you have been put back 4 weeks although maybe you found out later???


----------



## jamie83

EDD will be 3/31/11 :happydance:


----------



## Shrimpy

Morning all! Loving all the scan pictures, mine is in just under 3 hours. I am a nervous wreck, please keep your fingers and toes crossed and say a little prayer that our little Fredlet has a heart beating away! I don't think I'll have any fingernails left by lunchtime :)


----------



## Nixilix

Well I'm so worried today. I had cramps yesterday but thought they must be related to constipation cause I haven't been in days. Also I had smelly wind which thought was to do with the constipation.

Well this morning, my boobs areless sore, and I haven't been sick yet. I don't even feel it.


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck with the scan.


----------



## natty1985

I think i spoke to soon the last few days my heads been down the toilet all night :( I booked a private scan today aswell oh well any excuse ay guys 

Rach dont worry i had 3 days of feeling non preggers enjoy it like they all told me x


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks hun, I have already sicked! Just the cramps freaked me out. But I have also just pooped so I thunk the lactulose I was prescribed helped!! I think I might book another scan! I'm just so excited and inpatient!


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all :flower:

Had dream about transporting a hive's full of bees in a purpose made canvas bag/case, but not sure where I was taking them, any ideas???????

Tanikit, I really hope you can get something sorted soon, it sounds like an awful way to exist at the mo :nope:

jamie83, welcome and congrats! :winkwink:

Shrimpy, got everything crossed for you hun, and leave those nails alone! :haha:

Nixilix, how's the cramping now? Constipation and digestive issues can cause wicked wicked pain. I hope it's just something like that... FX

Natty, dunno whether to :happydance: or :nope: at you having your symptoms back LOL!


----------



## Nixilix

You were taking them toothe honey shop! 

It's not constant cramping more when I move. I hope it's stretching pains/wind/constipation. 

Its my sisters wedding next weekend! I'm so excited! Just gotta make it down the isle without sicking! Ill be ok, only tend to vomit morning and late evening. I'm so excited for her! She is gonna look gorge. And I'm gonna cry!


----------



## Embo78

Morning everyone.
Still freaking out cos my sickness has still not returned. I am very tired tho so I'm taking comfort in that.
I ended phoning the midwife and she said there's nothing they can do but she advised me to take a test so I had one more tesco test left so I peed on it and the line came up before even the control line came up and it was darker than the control line. This helped calmed my mind (and OH's)
Just getting impatient for my scan now. Two weeks on Monday.


----------



## Embo78

Lovely pics 2nd time and blessed xx


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry Nat and Nix that MS is still giving you a hard time. I thought mine was giving me a day off but it returned in full force just as work was about to end - how kind of it to give me work off! Sugars have been good this morning and I'll take anything right now - afternoons are more of a problem, but I am trying to stay positive.

Twinminator - maybe you need to eat some honey... otherwise I could come up with weird theories about beliefs that you may get "stung" by someone/something or that you want to live in danger for a bit... ok I won't get carried away.


----------



## Embo78

Hope you have a great time at your sisters wedding. I'm sure you'll cry. I cried at Biggest Loser USA yesterday !!!!!!


----------



## Armywife

Hi ladies, i'm going to start trying to keep up in here now! I'm not very good at keeping up with a particular thread but think it's the way forward! 

I'm struggling a little at the moment as i feel strangely lost and alone. Probably sounds ridiculous but last time i was pregnant it was alongside a good friend of mine and i was very close to alot of girls on here but i kinda feel out of the loop now. It's probably only because i'm new to 1st tri again but i need a friend!

Hope you are all doing well and i look forward to getting to know you all a little better - if you'll have me that is! xxxxx


----------



## cherylanne

*Armywife* know exactly how your feeling hun xx


----------



## Armywife

I don't know, maybe its partly hormones at work but i'm going to stick with this thread and hopefully make some wonderful friends! 

Your dd is beautiful Cheryl! xx


----------



## Shrimpy

I have someone for you all to meet :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_VAG33fCr4


----------



## Armywife

Awwweeee! Shrimpy congratulations! That brought a tear to my eye! Off to look into booking one now!xx


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow Von. That's amazing :)


----------



## readynwilling

Thats soo cool Von!


----------



## pinkycat

wow Von thats fab xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone... so hard to catch up soooo many pages!!! lol...

Ive been away for a few days with the inlaws down but still about. 

MS is still AWFUL all i can keep down is bread and crisps - great diet!! and completely constipated too which is driving me insane!!

Midwife next week... fingers crossed she will get me in for another scan soon x


----------



## bodacious

Well we didn't find out for sure until what we thought was 8 weeks, but turns out was only 4. Ends up we have us a honeymoon baby!


----------



## blessedmomma

well... i pooped yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never thought id be so happy. told my hubby and he was so proud, lol!:haha:

shrimpy and zoesmommy- thats some cutie pies!!!:thumbup:

natty- i got my sickness back today too. :hugs:

sooo sorry to anyone having ms or constipation :nope:

welcome back army wife!!

tanikit- i hope you get it all under control sweets.

awwww- i feel like i have a whole bunch of sisters that are pregnant with me right now!!! booga boo to all of you:winkwink:

anyone have any ideas of names that end in lynn? my dad and sis have that for their middle name so want to use it if we have a girl but in first name, just not alone. we have thought of brooklynn, braelynn, gracielynn, shealynn, and some others


----------



## Armywife

I have a cousin called Roselynn and she is sooo cute! I've also come across an Ada-Lynn and Ruthie-Lynn. I like all of them as i am a massive fan of old names. No ideas for boys names though...will have a think on it xx


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> well... i pooped yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never thought id be so happy. told my hubby and he was so proud, lol!:haha:
> 
> shrimpy and zoesmommy- thats some cutie pies!!!:thumbup:
> 
> natty- i got my sickness back today too. :hugs:
> 
> sooo sorry to anyone having ms or constipation :nope:
> 
> welcome back army wife!!
> 
> tanikit- i hope you get it all under control sweets.
> 
> awwww- i feel like i have a whole bunch of sisters that are pregnant with me right now!!! booga boo to all of you:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any ideas of names that end in lynn? my dad and sis have that for their middle name so want to use it if we have a girl but in first name, just not alone. we have thought of brooklynn, braelynn, gracielynn, shealynn, and some others


what about katelyn evelyne


----------



## rottpaw

Shrimpy said:


> I have someone for you all to meet :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_VAG33fCr4


Oh WOW, Von, that is amazing! That's the 4D ultrasound, right? (3D plus the "time" dimension). VERY cool! 

I am super jealous! Our first scan was done at our dr's on about the oldest ultrasound machine I've seen in a while. And she wasn't very careful when she took our pics. I will post them but there's not a ton to see. 

LOVE yours! Very cool! :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Same old same old today. Boobs hurt and tired. Not much new here. Congrats on all the good news scans!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the ideas ladies! very cute names!:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

I like Analynn, my SIL is Terri-Lynn which i dont care for at all!


----------



## Armywife

Oh yeah i just though our name for this baby is Evelyn! Doh! I LOVE that name xx


----------



## bodacious

I am soooo sick of this morning sickness. Hopefully in a few weeks we will all feel better.


----------



## Tanikit

Bodacious sorry about the MS and I agree hopefully not too long til we feel better. Maybe we will all get a lovely boost of energy too in 2nd trimester - I am so tired!

Von love the scan - how did you manage to get a 4d so early?

Sugars were much better today so I feel a lot better - it needs a tiny bit more tweaking, but I am happy with what happened today and feel I made the right decision in the end.

Got to work two hours tomorrow and then get Monday off - since DD goes to school in the morning I am going to try to get plenty of rest as I will have the house to myself. What is everyone doing tomorrow?


----------



## membas#1

braijackava said:


> Same old same old today. Boobs hurt and tired. Not much new here. Congrats on all the good news scans!
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png

Same here---sore boobs and I'm sure I'll be tired later, as I just woke up and mornings I feel pretty darn good right now. Did have a rotten acid stomach yesterday but pretty sure that was due to the lemonade I drank--too much sugar and acid. but it's gone this morning. 

Von--that scan is really amazing. Thanks for sharing. 

Hope everyone is feeling okay today--sorry to all those with MS :hugs: Waiting in line for my turn with that, but not exactly welcoming it. I hate getting sick. I'm gonna keep running to the back of the line and hope that it doesn't catch me. A good day to you all...


----------



## Shrimpy

Thanks guys, I love my scan too :) It was a 2d scan I booked but they say that if they can get a 3d image you get a complimentary picture. The guy was soooo nice, we didn't expect a little movie so were really chuffed when we got home and found it on the cd. For £25 I am not complaining at all!!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Blessedmomma, I'm so glad you pooped! :rofl: I thought that post was pretty hilarious!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Well Zoe is down for a nap. I'm trying to find something for breakfast that sounds appealing. Not even my coffee tastes right :( Not much planned today. Watch some NCIS, try to stay cool, play with Zoe. She'll take anywhere from a 30 minute nap to a 2.5 hour nap so hopefully she sleeps long enough for me to eat breakfast and take a shower :) She's a good kid.
Any big plans for people today?


----------



## Armywife

Shrimpy said:


> Thanks guys, I love my scan too :) It was a 2d scan I booked but they say that if they can get a 3d image you get a complimentary picture. The guy was soooo nice, we didn't expect a little movie so were really chuffed when we got home and found it on the cd. For £25 I am not complaining at all!!


Where did you go for that sweetie?xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Armywife said:


> Shrimpy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I love my scan too :) It was a 2d scan I booked but they say that if they can get a 3d image you get a complimentary picture. The guy was soooo nice, we didn't expect a little movie so were really chuffed when we got home and found it on the cd. For £25 I am not complaining at all!!
> 
> 
> Where did you go for that sweetie?xxClick to expand...


A place in Perth called baby scan. Highly recomend them :thumbup:


----------



## MumtoJ

Evening ladies,

Von fantastic photo/video you lucky gal

Zoesmummy - hope you got to have a nice breakfast & shower before naptime finished.

Tankit - glad you are managing to control your sugar levels a bit better - fx it keeps improving.

Blessed - glad you pooped doesn't it feel good when that happens!!!

Sorry for those I've missed - short memory span at the mo.

Not much to report here - MS going strong - going to try dr's on Monday and see if they will give me something, can't afford to end up in hospital this time with a toddler to look after. Still V tired could easily sleep all day and in fact will be going to bed once this is written.


----------



## Maya23

Hi everyone,
I just found out I am pg on my husbands birthday What a lovely present he got
My EDD is 23rd of March 

PS: Congrats to all of you!!


xxMayaxx


----------



## membas#1

Hi maya, we have the same EDD! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## MrsLQ

Welcome Maya

Congratulations on all the wonderful scans....I want one NOW!!!!

Army wife, we are at a similar stage, if your looking for a bump buddy, let me know....more the merrier.

I am tired, bloated and boobies and sore on and off....my nose can smell things a million miles away! Then it all suddenly goes away. I keep worrying that my little bean is not growing..... This pregnancy is so much more stressful than my last. I just want to see my bean....... seems hormones are taking their toll....my Assitant manager today commented how snappy I have been and I nearly started crying....oh what a wonderful journey this is going to be x


----------



## Lilly12

Ive been extra snappy @ my husband too !!
These hormones are driving me nuts already!!!
8 more months to go :cry: :haha:


----------



## membas#1

^^


----------



## msarkozi

is anyone finding that you are dreaming really crazy dreams now that you are pregnant? I don't sleep well at night anymore, and I am constantly having these weird dreams. OH got home from work this morning and was sitting on the bed beside me, about to wake me up, and I had opened my eyes and screamed when I seen someone beside me! lol! I have never in my life done that before, and I think it's because of the dream I was having. Thank goodness OH just laughed at me.


----------



## braijackava

I think my little bean (aka foofoocuddlypoops) had a growth spurt today. Lots of muscle stretching and bloating today. Was one of those days I definately felt preggo.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Tanikit

Braijackava its nice to feel your baby move and know its there - hope you didn't feel too uncomfortable though!

MrsLQ the emotions of pregnancy are crazy - hope you feel better soon. Sorry you had a hard time at work.

Maya23 welcome and congrats on your BFP.

MumtoJ really hope they will give you something that works - 2nd pregnancies are harder in some ways than the first cause now there are two children to look after (for those of you on your 5th and 6th child's - does it get easier or harder?)

Shrimpy it is so great you got such a nice scan.

Zoesmummy hope Zoe continues to nap nicely through teh whole pregnancy - it makes such a difference to get some time to do something! She sounds really cute!

msarkozi glad your DH just laughed - he could have got a big fright lol. I had weird dreams very early on but they seem to have settled down somewhat now thank goodness.

Woke up with low sugar levels this morning so at least I know I have reached the limit of what my insulin should be now and luckily I woke up early enough to sort them out before work so feeling better now. I feel more in a routine now in the morning that helps the MS not be so bad. I am so looking forward to my day off work tomorrow but can't decide whether to do something or just sleep... at the moment sleep is calling very loudly!


----------



## Nixilix

Glad you are getting a bit of a routine :)

Ok so I've been sick everyday now for 2 straight weeks. Surely it's gotta calm soon!!!! OH is making mending tea and toast. 

I fancied a curry last night, OH made it for me, I took one mouthful, it was rank!


----------



## MUmmywilty2b

I'm due 21st March with my first (also happens to be my birthday too!!)
so excited but scared and nervous too roll on 12 weeks......


----------



## Twinminator

Congrats mummywilty2be! :flower:
I made a pot of curry the other day (usually my fave and thought it may help in the bathroom...sorry tmi!!!) but had to get dh to get rid of it as i couldn't even go near it a few hrs later, let alone eat it!
Mel, I've had really wierd dreams, that are getting more traumatic and leaving me on a low for the rest of the day... like saying bye to my girls in a crematorium etc. (The bees one I had the other day was just wierd!!)
Come on Tanikit, one more post and you'll be "chat Happy", not just "active member"!!! :)

I have got my scan tomoro am, ABSolutely terrified now (I'm telling you this and nobody else) because although I know I won't imagine life any other way in nine months time, I'm petrified how I'll cope with another set of twins. We've only recently downsized house due to financial necessity and we hummed and hah'd for ages whether this place would be big enough for the twins we've already got (2bed bungalow... get my drift now?) so unless we win the lottery I just don't know what we'll do. 
Something will work out I'm sure, and it's probably only one anyway, but my head's just spinning with the practicalities today.


----------



## Nixilix

Aww Hun, sorry your worried. I don't know what to suggest cause there is nothing you can do until you see the scan!!!!!! Even if it was twins again, you'll manage. You'll do it, and you'll wonder why you worried. Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Congrats to new Mummies- how exciting!!!


Twinminator - you will workit out, it is one of those thins where you just get on with it, there is no choice (if you know what I man).

Also my crazy pegnancy dreams....started last night....Horrific! ***TMI*** I dreamt I went to the toilet and bits of a partially formed baby fell out.... I didn't know it was a dream and couldn't believe it was my baby. Hopefully I will have a nice dream tonight.....

What iseveryone up to today....Iam off to work and then off for a meal @ Nando's....my leaving do, although I don't leave till next saturday...


----------



## Nixilix

I'm laying in bed! This time next week it's gonna be manic as it'll be wedding day! Arghh! The hairdresser is comin at 7 so everyone will be up and will ear me vomiting so no hiding it!


----------



## mazee71

Do any of them know alreay Nixilix??


----------



## Nixilix

My sister she's the bride and one of the bridesmaids. And my parents but don't want EVERYONE knowing!!


----------



## Armywife

Aaarrrrgh! I am starting to lose the plot! I have not slept properly in 2 weeks, i keep having really vivid dreams and wake up feeling like i haven't had any rest. I am constantly exhausted! I am not a person who copes well with lack of sleep so this is not good, poor hubby is suffering the wrath of a tired Kerri! It doesn't help that Poppy is the best sleeper ever, i feel like i'm so lucky but can't take advantage of it! Haha! She sleeps at least 14 hours a night then around 2-3 hours in one long nap in the day...Good Lord i hope the next one takes after her!

Hope you are all well ladies, i had my first bout of real sickness last night. I suffered terribly from 6w to 16w last time, i could only eat rich tea biscuits and drink apple juice so i am praying this time is different. Have a wonderful sunday!xx


----------



## Honey84

hi all im having a march baby got my :BFP: on 23rd july so estimated due date 27th march but with my last two children, my first daughters was 3 weeks early and my second daughters was 4 weeks early so garenteed to have a arly baby lol


----------



## marnie79

hi all, ive got a due date of 27th of march, baby no 4 for me lol x


----------



## Armywife

Congratulations ladies!xx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to all the new Mummies!

Nix maybe by next week things will be settling a bit - sorry you are having it so rough.

Twinminator it is rough trying to decide how to fir an ever expanding family in - but somehow we just manage. Don't stress too much - first wait for the scan and good luck for it!

Armywife like you I am exhausted - except for the opposite reason - I can sleep, but DD doesn't. She never has and I am hoping the next one will be a lazy baby who loves sleep, but genetically we could be in for another wide awake monster. This is what DD said last night - I got in the bath and she climbed out of bed to find me. "Mummy, I don't want to sleep. I am not sleepy." She never is!!!!

Woohoo for 1000 posts - thanks for pointing it out, I would have missed it. I've been around here too long lol.


----------



## Zoesmommy

Tanikit, I must say that Zoe is an almost perfect baby. She turned 10 months yesterday. She sleeps 9 hours a night and naps twice a day, usually for 1-2.5 hours per nap. She only cries if she's overly tired or hurt and rarely fusses. I'm kinda concerned. It's hard to get any better and telling the next one to be more like it's sister won't be okay LOL We've been spoiled!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Twinimator, I have a friend I've known most of my life who hasn't made the best choices. She has a set of twin boys, a singleton and a set of twin girls from 3 different fathers. Hopefully you get the singleton! Good luck tomorrow. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Armywife

Tanikit that is soooo cute! She sounds a little character! I can't wait for Poppy to start speaking! We're just at the crawling at lightning speed and _almost _walking, not quite there yet but i suspect it will happen in the next few weeks! She still doesn't have a single tooth though! A year old in 2 weeks and not one tooth!xx


----------



## Twinminator

Armywife, one of my girls cut her first tooth the morning after her first birthday, then two more the same week, poor thing! Both of them took ages really, still sprouting them now at nearly 17 months. And neither of them still say a single word reliably (they make the sounds ma, da, ba, etc but not in any meaningful way). Yet they seem soo bright in other ways, e.g. with toys etc. I'm sure your LO will have a mouthful of teeth in no time :)


----------



## Armywife

It's so true that they all develop differently! They always make up for things in other ways don't they?! Are your girls identical? My mum is a non identical twin as is my husbands dad so i'm guessing we have a chance? I was told by my consultant that it is non identical that runs in families as it is the ability to release 2 eggs? Tbh the idea petrifies me! :haha: xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Can i sneek back in here girlies???

ive just got my :bfp: !!! after my mc last month !

my edd will officially be in april but i had alex 5 weeks early so will very likely be back with my march mummies !!!!!

good to be back ladies :cloud9:


----------



## braijackava

Had a dream last night that I had twins. But they had to deliver them in 2 different c-sections on the same day. What a weird dream. And I am pretty sure my hormones are running rampant, I almost took of some guys head walking down my sidewalk. He did deserve it though. My dog barked at him when he walked by. My 10 year old son was out taking the dogs to the bathroom. He proceded to throw coffee on my dog, mind you a small very not scary dog, and tell my son "you better get your f%@&ing dog away from me before I hurt it." Seriously!?!? I was so mad. First off how nasty of a person do you have to be to say that to anyone, let alone a child. Plus you were in my yard you dumb man. I didnt say much to him though, because he looked a little not all there. I am not a confrontational person, but when it comes to my kids you better watch out! Haha Oh well not going to let it ruin my day.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Shrimpy

aww yay, welcome back pinky!!!! Sooooo pleased for you :) :hugs:


----------



## Armywife

Congratulations Pink! Thats wonderful news, i hope you have a very h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Yay Pinky so happy you have made it back and so quickly. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## natty1985

Waheyyyy pinky thats brilliant news you have a lot to catch up on now xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Armywife said:


> It's so true that they all develop differently! They always make up for things in other ways don't they?! Are your girls identical? My mum is a non identical twin as is my husbands dad so i'm guessing we have a chance? I was told by my consultant that it is non identical that runs in families as it is the ability to release 2 eggs? Tbh the idea petrifies me! :haha: xx

My two are fraternal ,so it's a multiple egg thing going on...
If there's non-id twins on your mum's side then yes, her mother was likely producing multiple eggs, which means it's possible that you could have inherited that biological phenomenon. Twins on the father's side don't have a bearing, so you're not doubly likely, don't worry. :)

Braijackava - what an @r$e. I would've lamped him one.


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi gals

Pinksnowball welcome back so happy to see you here again.

Braijackava - what a ***** how rude of him.

Well sorry to have a moan but ... I am so over feeling so blah, my little man is playing up as he's desperate for attention and whenever I try and give him some we end up falling out as I'm short tempered and hormonal, and he's going through the terrible twos, I know its not its not personal and I know by March Next year it will be well worth it but at the moment I'm just feeling sorry for myself and want to curl up in a ball and have a cry


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Hi gals
> 
> Pinksnowball welcome back so happy to see you here again.
> 
> Braijackava - what a ***** how rude of him.
> 
> Well sorry to have a moan but ... I am so over feeling so blah, my little man is playing up as he's desperate for attention and whenever I try and give him some we end up falling out as I'm short tempered and hormonal, and he's going through the terrible twos, I know its not its not personal and I know by March Next year it will be well worth it but at the moment I'm just feeling sorry for myself and want to curl up in a ball and have a cry


Cathryn, I'm sending you a big hug! I've been feeling more and more crummy by the day this last week, and this morning was the worst so far. It is hard to keep a leash on my temper, as most everything seems to annoy me when I feel sick to my stomach. My Dad is visiting (and says he's coming back next weekend too for hubby's birthday) - love seeing him, but not up to being a hostess right now. :winkwink: Hang in there. I think we all seem to have good days, bad days and worse days right now. On the bad days, I just find it exhausting to fight the nausea and I get emotional and weepy. I'm also struggling a bit with thoughts of this week coming up because both my coworker team members are out of the office this week, leaving me the only one to do the work (which is already piled up). I'm already keeping flex hours at work because of MS, so have no idea how the week will go. Everyone please send anti-MS thoughts my way, LOL! :hugs:

To end on a happier note, welcome to all newbies and congratulations on your BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Pinksnowball said:


> Can i sneek back in here girlies???
> 
> ive just got my :bfp: !!! after my mc last month !
> 
> my edd will officially be in april but i had alex 5 weeks early so will very likely be back with my march mummies !!!!!
> 
> good to be back ladies :cloud9:

Congratulations! That is fabulous news! xx


----------



## Koromaru

Woohoo! I reached 5weeks! Still no MS. I'm so lucky! Just diziness and fatigue, yay


----------



## Twinminator

Just a quick one ladies, just to say hi & howdyoodo to newbies and hi & howyoodooin to er, oldies.....?!?(Sorry! But I AM included in that LMAO!!!)

Am about to have some real dinner (big wow) and then I expect I'll spend a bit of time with DH who's off to London for 6 weeks as from tomoro am.

Scan 9.30am tomoro, so the next post I write will (god willing) be to announce either one little bean safe and sound, or TWO little beans safe and sound. Eek xxx


----------



## Embo78

Welcome back Pinksnowball. So happy for you :)


----------



## Embo78

Twinminator said:


> Just a quick one ladies, just to say hi & howdyoodo to newbies and hi & howyoodooin to er, oldies.....?!?(Sorry! But I AM included in that LMAO!!!)
> 
> Am about to have some real dinner (big wow) and then I expect I'll spend a bit of time with DH who's off to London for 6 weeks as from tomoro am.
> 
> Scan 9.30am tomoro, so the next post I write will (god willing) be to announce either one little bean safe and sound, or TWO little beans safe and sound. Eek xxx

Hope your scan goes great. Can't wait to find out whether it's twins again !!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

question for u ladies those who done digis when did u get your 3+'s???

ive got one left n wanna save it till i know there will b a move?


----------



## Embo78

I go my 3+ last Tuesday which made me 5+4 :)


----------



## Elly2u

Congrats Pinksnowball, fab news, so quick - i love it!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pinksnowball that's fantastic news, wishing you all the luck in the world, I was over 5 weeks when I got my digi 3+. 

x


----------



## rainbowgroove

Hi all,
Can I join you please? 
#4 due 23/3/2011 :)

Ceri xx


----------



## Embo78

Welcome rainbowgroove.
Congrats :)


----------



## rainbowgroove

Thank you :flower:


----------



## natty1985

I was about 5 weeks when i got my 3+ too xxx


----------



## Anababe

Hi ladies

Not been around for few days just been so busy planning our house move. Things coming along now hopefully should be moving in 6 weeks :)

Just a quickie tonight im just about to watch a film lol hope your all well i'll catch up tomorrow :hugs:

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats new ladies, and big hellos to everyone!:hugs:

im very sick off and on today:sick: hubby and i are gonna be teaching my 3 yr olds toddler class at church for a while. not sure how that will work out while feeling sick, but God willing...

so so sorry to anyone with ms, fatigue, hormone problems, and all the pregnancy things that are happening. :nope: can only last 9 months at most right???

yay pinksnowball!!!!! welcome back:happydance:

good luck on scans this week, cant wait to see results of those sweet babies.:dance:

wishing you all a great week. keep reminding myself of the wonderful joy in the end :cloud9:


----------



## Tanikit

Hi and welcome to all the newbies and congrats!

Thought the MS was calming down but it came back very strongly all last night and this morning - not that I will complain too much about it right now.

Twinminator good luck for your scan today! And for anyone else with scans or appointments today - will be thinking of you.

Blessedmomma - 3 year olds are great (and a handful lol) Have fun with the class - do you know how many children it will be?

Anababe good luck with the move and all the packing!

My sugars are much better now - tending slightly to lows so will have to watch it closely, but I am much happier now. Going to try to get another appointment with the gynae at 10 weeks but I have left it a bit late so may not get in. Can only try.


----------



## natty1985

Morning girls ive noticed a few weeks ago you would get up and there would be hundreds of posts to read but as the times going on and were all feeling more and more like shite were not writing as much lol !!

Twiminator good luck for your scan today xxxx

Im working from home today thank god but the housework is starring at me and the ironing so feeling sorry for myself !! Payday tomorrow thank goodness but Mum and Dad are paying to send LO to private school in September so the uniform is going to break the bank at our end im sure!! We have also started putting some money on a mothercare card and babies r us as we have pretty much decided what things were having now x


----------



## cMac

Hello Ladies!!

Cautiously saying hello, I am 5 weeks pregnant today. Got our positive last week after our first try at ivf and I can't tell you how grateful I am for that. We have had quite a long journey and we are both over the moon!

We shared the news with both sets of parents yesterday and it was amazing to see how excited they were by the news, they knew we would be doing ivf sometime this year but we didn't tell them when.

So our due date is 28th March which just seems forever away! Going to read back now and try and get to know you all!!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats and welcome cMac :)


----------



## cMac

Thanks Embo!! Congratulations to Rainbowgroove and Pinksnowball as well, thats as far as I've managed to read back, you girls can chat!!!

Good luck for your scan today Twinminator!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats cMac and welcome! 

Natty yeah it is getting quieter here - how is everyone doing?


----------



## CarrieB007

Hi all, I am new to this website and also new to pregnancy. I am 7+3 and due on 11th March. First baby! xxx


----------



## Embo78

Welcome and congrats Carrie :)


----------



## kns

hi guys,
over the weekend my partner has had awful pain all over her abdominal area yesterday morning has a pink spot and mid day red blood (few spots) then nothing yet but still in bad pain seeing doctor at 17:20 so hoping no more bleeding today how do i keep positive for my partners sake?
i'm telling her everything is going to be fine this time and she needs to slow down and relax a bit more.
we can't lose it again.
x


----------



## Embo78

Hi kns. You must be worried sick. All you can do is be there for her. Lots of cuddles and a shoulder to cry on.
Just to put your mind at rest (hopefully) I had spotting that turned red one day with cramps and I'm still pregnant. There wasn't much my doc would do but hopefully your OH will be sent for an early scan given her history.
I really hope everything goes ok. I know how you feel cos I've been there.


----------



## Twinminator

Of gosh kns, I'm so sorry for the anxiety you and partner must be feeling now, fingers crossed all is well, and that this is just a timely reminder that one should be resting a little more and letting everybody/thing else wait. Which I'm sure she knows and does already :hugs:

Well I had my scan and I can proudly announce that I have O N E beautiful beanie nestled in my womb :happydance:

A little ashamed to say that I'm MIGHTILY relieved, but I am. I can now excitedly prepare for a (touch wood) relatively straightforward pregnancy, perhaps a waterbirth, etc etc etc. 

My due date is now probably the 24th, (although I don't mind if it stays put or not, as I think the 12 week scan will be a bit more accurate anyways).

Just before I go, I would like to do one more :happydance: and perhaps a bit of :yipee: and a smidgeon of :wohoo: << :haha:


----------



## Elly2u

Hi to all existing ladies and big congrats to all new bfps and newcomers...

Has anyone had any issues with your teeth? I had a tooth that was half broken before i became pregnant and it was fine..i know that pregnancy effects the gums and teeth and i should have gotten it out beforehand...but hindsight is a great thing. Ive had this pain since Wednesday it got so bad i had to get an emergency appointment at the dentist on Saturday who gave me antibiotics i was fine for most of Saturday and Sunday until the evening the pain started..i had no panadol and no chemist open:dohh:...i went to bed at 1.30am and was back up at 4am with the pain and have been up since..the only thing that takes the pain away is swishing cold water around the tooth..ive tried everything from alcohol - only on the tooth- to teabags and salt water!!! I have panadol now and am hoping it will kick in but whats worrying is taking tablets at this stage, i don't normally take tablets at all!!


----------



## Twinminator

Is it at the back or a really visible one? I would have it yanked out rather than be in that much pain xx


----------



## Elly2u

Its a chomper!!! so cant see it really...I don't mind getting it out t all wish it were gone..but am stuck with it now for at least three weeks..don't know how I'm going to deal with the pain!


----------



## 2nd time

morning ladies

my prayers are with you and you partner Kns hope everything is fine.

missed a few days as felt so rubbish. 

going into work tommorow to tell my boss lol , lets see what they say


----------



## cMac

Twinminator, great news about your scan and great that its great news for you. 

Kns, I hope everything is ok with you partner, hopefully she will get a scan so that you can both be reassured.

Elly, there ain't no pain like tooth ache, oouchh!!

Carrie, congratulations on your bfp!!

Hi Tanikit and thanks for the welcome.

I've just gone and bought another double CB digi in the hope that I see the weeks change to at least 2-3 and hopefully 3+, might wait until I get home thought, there is something unsavoury about poas in work!!


----------



## kns

cMac said:


> Twinminator, great news about your scan and great that its great news for you.
> 
> Kns, I hope everything is ok with you partner, hopefully she will get a scan so that you can both be reassured.
> 
> Elly, there ain't no pain like tooth ache, oouchh!!
> 
> Carrie, congratulations on your bfp!!
> 
> Hi Tanikit and thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I've just gone and bought another double CB digi in the hope that I see the weeks change to at least 2-3 and hopefully 3+, might wait until I get home thought, there is something unsavoury about poas in work!!

thanks so much im sure everything will be fine but its really hard to keep positive when we have gone through this before.

x


----------



## Tanikit

kns that must be hard for you to go through - just keep supporting your OH - has she got an appointment date?

Elly I had tooth ache recently and still haven't got in to see a dentist, but it seems to come and go - I am using a mouth wash with topical anti inflammatory in it and that seems to help and when its bad I take Panado. Hope you can find something that helps, but if not try and get an emergency appointment - if you complain lots about the pain they can usually fit you in.

Twinminator yay for a good scan - I'm sure it will be quite different with just one in there this time around!

Carrie hi and congrats!

MS has been quite rough today and I have been craving fish today too which is weird. Just want to sleep now - DD wouldn't nap again today and is getting a bit ratty which is frustrating. Wish she would nap!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

tooth ache is worse than labour by far i had a bad wosdon tooth after my first child and even got the plyers on it was banging my head on the walll. give me childbith any day


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies!

Natty - think you are very right. We were a much chattier bunch before ms kicked in!! Feels like it's taking all my energy just to survive the days right now and try to keep up at work.

Sarah - SO happy for you on the scan! Great news and I understand your being thrilled that it's just one this time!

Welcome CMac!

Tanikit - would a low moan and a sniffle answer your question on how we're doing, LOL? My ms is worse by the day but I'm fighting it. Exhausting, but we get another scan this Thursday and I am excited for that!

KNS - I am so sorry you two are going through a scare, but hopefully that's all it is. Sounds like many have had some early spotting, even cramping and pain...hope it's nothing! 

Elly - I have not had toothache specifically, but all my teeth have become very sensitive since I have been drinking ginger ale 24/7 for the ms. Hoping I don't have a 2nd tri visit to the dental chair in store after drinking all this soda!

Well ladies, if I can get my tummy settled I need to try to do some work. Happy Monday to all and prayers for a happy healthy week for our beanies and mommies!


----------



## kns

Tanikit said:


> kns that must be hard for you to go through - just keep supporting your OH - has she got an appointment date?

she had midwife appointment when she was 5 weeks and had suspected ectopic when in a and e at 6 weeks and were preping for surgery sent straight for scan and baby perfect and in right place so going to doctors @ 17:20 today and see what happens now. fingers croassed. just want to get to 12 weeks and relax.
x


----------



## Shrimpy

Hi guys! thought I'd pop in while I feel half human. Good grief this pregnancy is whopping my ass! I feel guilty for ever complaining through my last 2 as they were a walk in the park compared to this. All I do is sleep and feel sick. Poor hubby has had to turn into little houswifey whilst he's on holiday.

Anyhoo, enough of my pity post :) Yay Twinminator, Glad you can chill out and enjoy your pregnancy now.

KNS - keeping everything crossed for you guys, hopefully it's just baby getting all comfy, or a tad too energetic and causing some cervix irritation and nothing serious :hugs:

Natty - Totally agree with you on the whole chatty thing. I log on to read up and by the time I've finished reading I feel like crap again so need a lie down. What a pathetic bunch we are :)

Congrats to all the newly pregnant ladies, how exciting!! It won't be long until we're old veterans at this and there's an April Mummies thread.


Sending you all tummy settling vibes!!! :friends:


----------



## blessedmomma

good morning ladies! congrats to new ladies, how many more could there be???

angela- i looked on my zofran and it doesnt say it causes drowsiness. my reglan, however, says it does. it would be worth a try on the zofran to get some relief, and its not like you would have to keep taking it if you had negative reactions to it.

tanikit- there are about 10-15 kids in his toddler class, which i just found out is 2-6 year olds. my hubby would actually be the teacher and i would be the helper so if i need to rest, it wont be so bad i guess. glad your sugars are getting better hun, hang in there!

kns- hope everything is ok in the long run. soooo hoping that baby is ok.

twinminator- glad its one healthy baby!!!!! yay to the good scan- any pics?

hope everyone is dealing with all the woes of preg as best as possible:hugs:
love ya all!!!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hopig everything ok kns, hopefully just stretching pains-I had them really bad in my first pregnancy and they can be scary. Let us know how the appt goes x


----------



## natty1985

Kim , fingers crossed for Stacey hope she goes on ok im sure she will be fine tell her she needs to rest !!!!!! 

My fridge freezer has broke stupid twatting thing £400 for another on ?!!!! im considering beans on toast for the rest of my life i could think of alot better things to spend it on x


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> good morning ladies! congrats to new ladies, how many more could there be???
> 
> angela- i looked on my zofran and it doesnt say it causes drowsiness. my reglan, however, says it does. it would be worth a try on the zofran to get some relief, and its not like you would have to keep taking it if you had negative reactions to it.
> 
> tanikit- there are about 10-15 kids in his toddler class, which i just found out is 2-6 year olds. my hubby would actually be the teacher and i would be the helper so if i need to rest, it wont be so bad i guess. glad your sugars are getting better hun, hang in there!
> 
> kns- hope everything is ok in the long run. soooo hoping that baby is ok.
> 
> twinminator- glad its one healthy baby!!!!! yay to the good scan- any pics?
> 
> hope everyone is dealing with all the woes of preg as best as possible:hugs:
> love ya all!!!!

THanks Melissa, 

Hubby said the same thing and I think I will try it tonight. I need to wait thru the day as I'm the only one available to be on call for work during the day, but I will sure try it this evening!
:hugs:


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> Kim , fingers crossed for Stacey hope she goes on ok im sure she will be fine tell her she needs to rest !!!!!!
> 
> x

lol im stacey and my preggers partner is kim. but thanks so much natty1985


----------



## Shrimpy

nat - try gumtree, pretty sure you'll get one for much cheaper than that. That place is my shopping haven at the moment :)


----------



## Chimpette

Only 2 more sleeps until my scan.... can't believe how nervous, scared and excited I am all wrapped up in one.....

Hurry up weds....!


----------



## yogi77

Count me in ladies! EDD is March 29! :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Yogi77 xxx


----------



## vitriolic_vix

i'm a march mummy too!!! wooo!


----------



## Koromaru

I booked a dating scan in a private clinic since my regular appointment is not before 5 other weeks. I wanna be told that my baby is well and alive. So dating scan on August 12th


----------



## Nixilix

2 days Susan!! Whoo!!

I'm still sick and I jut want to eat a nice dinner!! 

There is an April thread already!!! Arghhh!!


----------



## 2nd time

Shrimpy said:


> nat - try gumtree, pretty sure you'll get one for much cheaper than that. That place is my shopping haven at the moment :)

shrimpy

your scan looks like twins is their one or two in there


----------



## 2nd time

KnS i got a friend request from you , i dont have the foggest how to accept it lol but i do cheers


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- happy your gonna give it a try! hope it works really well for you too. im pretty much taking mine every day right now.

new mommies already! i was only off for a second! congrats ladies.

shrimpy- hope you are doing ok. maybe its a sign that its a boy this time.... my boys seemed harder on me. i was more fatigued and had way more ms, even had it longer during pg.

natty- sorry to hear about you freezer, that sucks. i hope you are able to get a new one. i know we use ours all the time feeding these 4 plus the two i babysit


----------



## Tanikit

Thats interesting blessedmomma - I have also had worse ms than last time, though I can't tell if I am more tired or not cause I have less opportunity to sleep this time round. Everyone (except my DD and I) are convinced this is a boy. DD says it is a girl and me... I don't know and will be happy either way.

MS has been bad today - nothing has seemed to help. Two days ago I was barely nauseous but it has definitely come back.

Natty hope you can get a new freezer - we don't have one and really could do with one so can only imagine what its like to be without one after being used to it.

Welcome Vix and Yogi and congrats!

Chimpette - not too long to go now - good luck!


----------



## membas#1

Twinminator said:


> Of gosh kns, I'm so sorry for the anxiety you and partner must be feeling now, fingers crossed all is well, and that this is just a timely reminder that one should be resting a little more and letting everybody/thing else wait. Which I'm sure she knows and does already :hugs:
> 
> Well I had my scan and I can proudly announce that I have O N E beautiful beanie nestled in my womb :happydance:
> 
> A little ashamed to say that I'm MIGHTILY relieved, but I am. I can now excitedly prepare for a (touch wood) relatively straightforward pregnancy, perhaps a waterbirth, etc etc etc.
> 
> My due date is now probably the 24th, (although I don't mind if it stays put or not, as I think the 12 week scan will be a bit more accurate anyways).
> 
> Just before I go, I would like to do one more :happydance: and perhaps a bit of :yipee: and a smidgeon of :wohoo: << :haha:

:thumbup: I would be feeling the same way if in your shoes hun! Glad you had a good scan!


----------



## blessedmomma

i really noticed the fatigue in my second tri with my boys. when i was pg with my girls i was tired in 1st tri from ms, felt great in 2nd tri, and tired from the extra weight i was hauling around in 3rd tri. with my boys i was tired in 1st tri, but chalked it up to ms. my ms was all day and much more severe. it didnt end in 2nd tri and felt even more tired. i never really got that extra burst of feeling great for a minute. by 3rd tri i was utterly exhausted with my boys. my hubby had to take over dinner and laundry. somehow i kept up and the general housework and dishes.

i was told that with girls they have the same hormones so its not as hard on your body, but with boys there is other hormones that our body isnt used to so its much harder for our body to deal with. dont know if thats true though, sounded like a wives tale when i heard it, had been true for me so far.


----------



## natty1985

thats why i think this one is a girl with finley i was so illl and this one so far has been great !!


----------



## Barbiebaby

I don't know what that says about me then..... I had no sickness or anything with my DS and yet am sooo sicky this time?? 

Twinminator I love your new picture - very cute! 

Welcome to all the new mummies and good luck Kns. x


----------



## Twinminator

blessedmomma said:


> i really noticed the fatigue in my second tri with my boys. when i was pg with my girls i was tired in 1st tri from ms, felt great in 2nd tri, and tired from the extra weight i was hauling around in 3rd tri. with my boys i was tired in 1st tri, but chalked it up to ms. my ms was all day and much more severe. it didnt end in 2nd tri and felt even more tired. i never really got that extra burst of feeling great for a minute. by 3rd tri i was utterly exhausted with my boys. my hubby had to take over dinner and laundry. somehow i kept up and the general housework and dishes.
> 
> i was told that with girls they have the same hormones so its not as hard on your body, but with boys there is other hormones that our body isnt used to so its much harder for our body to deal with. dont know if thats true though, sounded like a wives tale when i heard it, had been true for me so far.

Ya know that really does sound like it makes a lot of sense. I'd never thought about it like that. I was super tired with the girls but had no sickness at all. This time it's the nausea that's getting me down.
So am I in for a boy...? :shrug:
Food for thought anyway. Haha, food... :dohh:

If you all posted your official predictions, (your own, not OH's or whoever), I could write them all down in a notebook and then dig it out in 2/3mths time (for us impatient mummies!) or 7/8mths time (for the wait&see mummies!) to see who was right :winkwink:

Thank you for all the well-wishing well-wishers today, I did try to stamp a "Thanks" on all the posts, but sorry if I missed anyone :flower:

Had a look at the April mummies thread, I stunned myself by feeling all emotional and grandmotherly!!!!! :laugh2: I was like "Ah yes, I remember it well, the excitement of getting the BFP, the meeting new ladies who were possibly POAS at the very same time as me, bless them, they were the good old days..." :rofl:

A big wavy :hi: and congratulations to all newbies (has anyone else had people come up to you and say "well done" instead of "congratulations"?? I have to say I find it a bit wierd, like it's an olympic sport...


----------



## Twinminator

:sex:

6.0 5.8 5.8 6.0 6.0 5.9 6.0

The Gold Medal and a new Olympic World Record!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies....I am heading back over to TTC as I have been in hospital and I have lost my Twink.... Happy and Healthy 9months to you all xxx


----------



## Embo78

MrsLQ said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies....I am heading back over to TTC as I have been in hospital and I have lost my Twink.... Happy and Healthy 9months to you all xxx

I'm so sorry to hear this chick. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Lilly12

MrsLQ said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies....I am heading back over to TTC as I have been in hospital and I have lost my Twink.... Happy and Healthy 9months to you all xxx

:nope: Im so sorry !!!
:hugs: Hope you're ok.


----------



## Shrimpy

So sorry MrsLQ :hugs: I hope you move back over here super quick! Sending you much love!

2nd time - I asked that very same question as soon as the picture appeared on the screen :) The "blob" at the top is the yolk sac. They checked it for a heartbeat but nothing there and it's pretty spherical so definitely only one in there. I was going to freak the hubby out by telling him there were 2 as they took me in and gave me a quick scan over first before the main Dr dude came in with hubby but I thought that was being too cruel :haha:


----------



## Shrimpy

Oh Melissa, hubby and I were having that very conversation a few days ago. I was saying I must be very sensitive to testosterone which is why I was feeling so rubbish :haha: Wishful thinking.

I *think* I can see the placenta on the left hand of the pic just above the baby which means that if you switch sides as it was an abdominal scan it's lying on the right hand side which according to that study means boy! If you understood any of that I'll give you a "Jim'll Fix It" medal!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Hello Shrimpy how are you?

Could I be added to the front please I'm due on the 24th


----------



## Reebo

So sorry MrsLQ. :hugs: I hope you're ok.

Twiminator, so glad you had a god scan!

I've felt like complete poo the past two days. Had some spotting again today after a bm (sorry tmi) so am waiting to hear back from the dr. Hopefully this isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Shrimpy

Hellooo Kirsty! :) Congratulations :happydance: another March Mummy!!

Reebo- sorry you're feeling like pants too and fingers crossed the spotting is nothing! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

MrsLQ said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies....I am heading back over to TTC as I have been in hospital and I have lost my Twink.... Happy and Healthy 9months to you all xxx

so so sorry mrsLQ- praying for you and your family.:cry:


----------



## Shrimpy

Barbiebaby said:


> I don't know what that says about me then..... I had no sickness or anything with my DS and yet am sooo sicky this time??
> 
> Twinminator I love your new picture - very cute!
> 
> Welcome to all the new mummies and good luck Kns. x


it's obvious .... you used to be a man!!

JUST KIDDING :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Anababe

Evening Ladies

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:

So sorry MrsLQ :cry:

Twinminator - So glad you got the result you wanted at your scan :hugs:

I was soo sick with both my boys, the ms started just before i hit 6 weeks with them both so im waiting for it to arrive this time.. nothing yet. Well ive been a bit sicky today but ive had terrible heartburn so thats not helping!

Ive been soo tired today though, i had a 2 hour nap this afternoon but i still think ill need an early night tonight!


----------



## blessedmomma

natty, shrimpy, twinminator, tanikit- i hope its right! if it is im having a girl. my ms is no where near what it was with my boys. 

of course every pregnancy is different and unique in their own way, just like every person and baby is.

i cant wait to see this baby and get to know their lil personality and how they are gonna fit in our family:happydance: im sure all you ladies are feeling the same way


----------



## Shrimpy

at the moment I'd settle with it not making mummy feel sick :) lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol shrimpy- i hope baby gives you a break!:baby:

hi anababes!!!! hope ms skips you this time:hugs:

welcome kirsty!!! congrats


----------



## braijackava

If I had to guess I would say this one is a girl. It is a lot like my last pregnancy with my daughter. I was sooo sick with my boys. This time only slight feelings of nausea, but no actual throwing up. I am 6 weeks tomorrow, so crossing my fingers it doesnt hit me in the next couple days.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## MumtoJ

MrsLQ said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies....I am heading back over to TTC as I have been in hospital and I have lost my Twink.... Happy and Healthy 9months to you all xxx

Hun I'm so sorry for your loss, thank you for your well wishes, hope to see you back over here soon.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies. Just had my first scan and Im shocked. They said Im 5 weeks 2 days instead of 7 weeks. I know down to a day or two when I ovulated, so Im confused. Has this ever happened to anyone? Im really nervous now and I go back Wed to check my levels again and another scan in 2 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Rainbowpea

MrsLQ said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies....I am heading back over to TTC as I have been in hospital and I have lost my Twink.... Happy and Healthy 9months to you all xxx

So very sorry. I came from the TTAL boards and the girls on there are so lovely, when you are ready pop in xx


----------



## Elly2u

> Originally Posted by MrsLQ
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies....I am heading back over to TTC as I have been in hospital and I have lost my Twink.... Happy and Healthy 9months to you all xxx

I'm so sorry for your loss MrsLQ. :hugs:

Well ladies i feel i have a big day tomorrow...9wk scan...the last time i was told my baby was no more at 9 wks..so tomorrow is a mental hurdle to get over..fingers crossed x

My tooth pain is still a bother after two hours sleep last night i really hope tonight will be better. Nite Nite all x


----------



## msarkozi

Elly - good luck to you tomorrow with your scan, I am sure everything will be great this time

MrsLQ - so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Whit - is it possible that it is just too early on the scan? That at your next scan they will bump it up again? Maybe the baby is just measuring small?


----------



## Reebo

Welcome new March mommies! I can't believe there's already an April thread, and the January moms are moving into 2nd tri!

So I have an ultrasound on Thursday to check on the bean. I'll be 6+2 - do you think I'd be able to see the heartbeat, or will it be too early?


----------



## chippyslady

Elly - huge :hugs: for your scan tomorrow and let us know how it goes!

MrsLQ - so very, very sorry for your loss. Please be kind to yourself and do what makes you feel good. 

Reebo - I have heard that sometimes you can hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks, but sometimes not so please don't worry if you don't. I'll be excited to hear about you too!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

28th March 2011! :)


----------



## Lilly12

Am really happy today..
I tested again this morning after 4 days of not testing :haha:
Test line came up even before the control line did!
it's way darker than 4 days ago too!

YAY! 
It was my last test!
 



Attached Files:







july26fmu.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Evian260

Hi ladies! I am due March 25, 2011!!!!!! :) I am glad that so many people due in the same month are in this forum! :)


----------



## membas#1

Reebo--I have my next scan at 7weeks, and I was wondering the same. I almost booked it for 8weeks, but went ahead with 7 since doc wanted it 2 weeks from last one, which was at 5w. I hope it's not too early because then I'm gonna want another scan, or be worried! 

Do let us know! I've heard the heartbeat can be detected at 6-7 weeks. So I'm hopeful for us both!


----------



## rottpaw

Reebo and Membas - I had my first scan last week at what I thought was 6+2. They actually dated me 6+1, but the heartbeat was perfectly visible and strong at 107 bpm (they said it should be over 100 so was perfect). So it is definitely possible to see at that stage, but don't get discouraged if you do not pick up a hb at that stage - there is definitely some room for it to go either way even when things are perfectly normal. I can't wait to hear your scan results! I get my second scan Thursday and am excited for that as well.

Edited to add - if your dr's ultrasound machine has a doppler on it, they can also pick up the sound of the heartbeat, even if it's not quite visible... on our photos, they actually included a scan of the doppler "image" (looks more like an EKG or something similar).


----------



## Tesharika

Sadly I think I might be leaving you all, been spotting since I had an ultrasound on Thursday, found out today no heartbeat was detected at the scan, i would have been 8 weeks on the day of the scan. They tested my blood for hcg levels yesterday and go in tomorrow for a second blood test, hopefully will find out tomorrow the results.
Not expecting good news :(


----------



## Evian260

Tesharika said:


> Sadly I think I might be leaving you all, been spotting since I had an ultrasound on Thursday, found out today no heartbeat was detected at the scan, i would have been 8 weeks on the day of the scan. They tested my blood for hcg levels yesterday and go in tomorrow for a second blood test, hopefully will find out tomorrow the results.
> Not expecting good news :(


I'm so sorry to hear about this, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you..... try to think positive...


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Tesharika. I hope things turn out okay with you.


----------



## msarkozi

so sorry Tesharika :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

vitriolic_vix said:


> i'm a march mummy too!!! wooo!

Whats your EDD hun and i'll add you to the first post

Sorry i was MIA for a couple of days. Busy at the Zoo yesterday and moving offices today. My computer monitor now faces the ENTIRE office so it will be difficult for me to log on much during the day :cry: 

YAY Lea - sooooooo happy for you :dance:

:hugs: MrsLQ

I hope every thing is ok kns!!

Yay for ONE healthy bean Twinminator :hugs:

Whit - is it possible they gave u the fetus age instead of your gestational age... if that makes sense.. the fetus is 5w but you are 7w??

THERES AN APRIL THREAD :shock:

Welcome to all the new mommies :wave: 

This is the only thread that i have one tab open for reading the thread, one tab open with the first post in edit mode, and one tab open with my reply so i can type as i read and *hopefully* not miss too much - but i gotta skim when i come back to 10 pages... Sorry :flower:

:hugs: Tesharika - I hope its ok!


----------



## readynwilling

We have a membership total of 168 March Mummies!!!!!!!! INSANE!


----------



## membas#1

Readynwilling--That's what privacy screens were invented for :) Just come up with a good reason why you need one at work :)


----------



## membas#1

well, i think i've had my first few bouts with MS...although minor to some of the stories i've read on here...I hope it's not a sign of worse to come. :( Last night just a really upset gassy stomach--really really gassy...SO was looking at me with his eyes wide as if to say 'holy ___' then this morning got up, felt great....ate breakfast, felt good-ran errands, got home and at 1 pm, nausea. UGH. I hate that feeling! I went to lay down, as that helped--ate lunch around 2 even tho nothing sounded good...stomach was growling ,even though i was still a little nauseous, so I ate. Laid around for another hour or so--and have felt okay since, despite crying hormones and tired. But yeah, that was my first bout of nausea--and I'm sure it won't be my last. Had a dinner with lots of protein, so hopefully everything will be smooth tonight. 

For all of you suffering from MS, I am sooooo sorry :hugs: I'm a wimp and just had a couple bouts of it...just makes me want to lay in bed all day.


----------



## Lilly12

membas#1 said:


> well, i think i've had my first few bouts with MS...although minor to some of the stories i've read on here...I hope it's not a sign of worse to come. :( Last night just a really upset gassy stomach--really really gassy...SO was looking at me with his eyes wide as if to say 'holy ___' then this morning got up, felt great....ate breakfast, felt good-ran errands, got home and at 1 pm, nausea. UGH. I hate that feeling! I went to lay down, as that helped--ate lunch around 2 even tho nothing sounded good...stomach was growling ,even though i was still a little nauseous, so I ate. Laid around for another hour or so--and have felt okay since, despite crying hormones and tired. But yeah, that was my first bout of nausea--and I'm sure it won't be my last. Had a dinner with lots of protein, so hopefully everything will be smooth tonight.
> 
> For all of you suffering from MS, I am sooooo sorry :hugs: I'm a wimp and just had a couple bouts of it...just makes me want to lay in bed all day.

:hugs: Hopefully it wont get worse!!
Right now Im already gagging while brushing my teeth everyday :wacko: , I gag when I take my vitamins too.. I feel nauseas throughout the day but not too bad...YET!


----------



## membas#1

I'm going to walk to the store later and buy some fresh ginger root so I can make ginger tea next time...just waiting for SO to get home so he can walk with me :) Lilly, I have had a bit of the gag reflex issue, but not too bad, just sometimes. I hope you don't get bad nausea!


----------



## braijackava

I am also having a pretty bad gag reflex. Mostly when I eat. Nothing sounds good either. I make myself eat because I get on empty which makes me sick to my stomach. Sorry to those with bad news =( I am scared for my scan in 4 weeks. But not to worried yet since it still seems forever away. Thats about all today. Good luck to those with scans/appts tomorrow.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hey ladies, sorry to intrude, but I saw this in the recent posts and had to say congrats! It seems like just yesterday I was posting in the first tri March Mummies 2010 thread! Can't believe there is already a new group of March babies coming! 

Congratulations and I wish happy and healthy pregnancies to all of you!


----------



## lout_rampage

EDD March 29, 2011!!:cloud9:


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone - I haven't been on for a few days so forgive me if I don't read through all 50 new pages since I was last here!!

Firstly :hugs: ot Tesheika and MrsLQ - sorry to hear what you are going through. 

Elly - Good Luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Glad to see there have been a few more positive scans for the March Mums - let's keep 'em coming! I have my next one on Monday - I'll be 7weeks & 1 day so I'm hoping to see the HB... then I can hopefully relax a little, I hate this waiting game!

Overall I am feeling ok -no MS yet (FX'd it stays away) although i'm not feeling great today. Just been tired a lot more than usual, sensitve BBs and the odd mild cramping. Nothing too obvious - I'm hoping this isn't a bad sign. 

Roll on Monday!


----------



## Tanikit

Didn't have a good night last night - DH wanted to cuddle and I just wanted to be left alone - any movement just made me want to throw up. I feel like I am being very stand offish right now, but I really just need some space! Poor DH! 

Good luck to all of those with appointments and scans today.

Back to work today - still haven't told my boss, but we are never there together - if she's there I'll tell her, if not it'll have to wait til next week.

The scary thing about that April thread is that they are already at April 8th! There'll be a May thread before we know it!


----------



## membas#1

Tanikit said:


> Didn't have a good night last night - DH wanted to cuddle and I just wanted to be left alone - any movement just made me want to throw up. I feel like I am being very stand offish right now, but I really just need some space! Poor DH!
> 
> Good luck to all of those with appointments and scans today.
> 
> Back to work today - still haven't told my boss, but we are never there together - if she's there I'll tell her, if not it'll have to wait til next week.

I know my SO would like some lovin but I'm feeling particularly nauseous tonight as well, so I know how you feel. It makes me feel bad. It's been 5 hours since dinner and I started to get nauseous again, so eating high protein snack before bed. Hope it helps.


----------



## Twinminator

Morning from sunny Grimsby (well it's not raining anyway) :)

A couple of quick questions, Membas, you talk about protein in relation to MS, is that meant to help then? I hadn't put two and two together but I do feel less icky when I've had a bit of a chicken-fest :shy:

Secondly, somebody told Whit that scans sometimes date a beanie by its fetal age rather than gestational age, if so, why do they do that? It's sooo confusing, I think they did that with me (hence why I asked for my due date to be put back on first page) but working it out, she dated it EXACTLY from the day I ovulated. Should I still keep my original due date? :shrug:

Don't shoot me, i'm going to have to GOOGLE IT! :laugh2:


----------



## Whitbit22

Don't feel bad, I am still pretty lost. But I went on fertility friend where it says I am 7 weeks along, fetal age 5 weeks. (since technically you arent actually pg those first two weeks) If I change the due date they claim I need to be changed to of 3-26, fertility friend changes me to 5 weeks along fetal age 3 weeks. So that doesn't match up AT ALL. So despite what the nurses say I am going to talk to my doc about it if I ever get to see her (she's always MIA) and I am stubbornly keeping my original EDD as it's the only one that makes sense!


----------



## Twinminator

I agree with you, I'm going to keep my old due date because the one thing that can't be disputed is when you had your LMP! And I've just quickly looked it up and it says they rarely change your official EDD unless it's waaay out (e.g. you got pg in a different cycle) so I'm going to think no more about it. :)


----------



## 2nd time

morning march mummies 

hope all is well did anyone here from Kns i so hope things are ok for them


----------



## Twinminator

Ooh, no, not yet, let's hope they're too busy celebrating to post x


----------



## pinkycat

Morning ladies :flower:
I have looked through the last few pages and forgotten just about everything I wanted to say :blush:

Whitbit do you have long cycles? My LMP was 24 may which makes me 9+1 but I have looong cycles.
KNS I hope everything is ok :hugs:
Twinminator- Im so glad your scan went well and there was just one bubs :happydance:
Im so sorry for the ladies who are suffering losses :hugs:
:hugs: for everyone feeling rough, Im feeling dreadfull, Im living off cereal and toast and not much else. I cant even keep my vitamins down xx


----------



## Franki

Hi girls,

I've been holding off joining y'all until I felt (relatively!) sure of this pregancy sticking. I had a chemical pregnancy last month but fell pregnant on the very next cycle! I'm due on the 19th of March so I'm about six weeks along... :cloud9:

Congrats to the many March Mummies.


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Franki xxxx


----------



## Anababe

Franki said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I've been holding off joining y'all until I felt (relatively!) sure of this pregancy sticking. I had a chemical pregnancy last month but fell pregnant on the very next cycle! I'm due on the 19th of March so I'm about six weeks along... :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to the many March Mummies.

Welcome and congrats hun :D We have the same due date :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Congrats and welcome frankie. We have the same due date too !!


----------



## kns

HI ALL
partners spotting stopped yesterday but went to doctors and he wants to get her in to have scan this week but he said its prob going to be one of those pregnancies that when your doing too much you get pain and spotting prob every couple of weeks.
her best mate who is a little physic said last time she would lose baby but this one will go full term but is going to be a hell of a pregnancy, alot of problems. she said this before we had any problems.
how right is she (fingers crossed)
just hope everything willbe ok on scan, it was last time even though measures a little smaller than the date we inseminated.
godd luck to everyone.
xxx


----------



## Franki

Thanks girls! 

Feeling very grumpy and queasy. 

Hey Anababe, I have two boys as well. Are you hoping for a little girl? My sons would like another brother, they've announced, but I wouldn't mind another girl in the house! 

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all.


----------



## 2nd time

KnS good luck huns hope everything does go ok at scan maybe she needs to slowdown a bit.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome to any newbies  this thread moves so fast I cant keep up- with it so am just checking in now and then when I can.

Am feeling a bit icky today 6 weeks 3 days and I think this is definitely the start of my ms kicking in now. I just feel absolutely meh  tired but cant sleep for long when Im in bed as I keep waking up needing the loo :nope:

My boobs are so stupidly sore they are actually becoming extremely painful now :nope: I am rather large chested and even just walking at the moment can be painful I hope they arent going to be like this all the way through :nope: I cant bear to be touched anywhere near them and I feel so sorry for OH as we havent been intimate since the bonkfest when we conceived.

At least Im halfway through first tri  just wish the time would go a bit more quickly.


----------



## Tanikit

I finally told my boss I was pregnant today - she said congrats and asked if she'd need to get someone else to work from February next year - I said that was the plan, but I'd have to see - veterinary work gets very heavy towards the end cause of all the standing and December-January is the busiest time of the year. I'll just take it as it comes. Last time I was off from about 32 weeks and was struggling a bit with blood pressure, but it seemed to take forever with all that time off for baby to come.

:hugs: for everyone struggling with MS and pregnancy hormones and emotions. I felt like I wanted to cry this morning for nothing and was in a bad mood at the beginning of work, but have recovered somewhat now. Sleep would be good though but I need to fetch DD. 

9 weeks tomorrow - this pregnancy is going a lot faster than the last one cause I do not have as much time to think about it.

kns hope the scan goes well and hoping the pregnancy won't be too difficult (for both of you)

Congrats and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Twinminator

Congrats Franki and a big tentative "phew" to kns! :flower: :flower: (one each haha)

I really need to get motivated, I'm still in my pjs and dreading anyone knocking on the door, the girls are still just in their vests and there's washing up water going tepid as I speak.
Last pregnancy I was working for most of it and TBH I'm really grateful for that because despite carrying twins I stayed really physically fit (no lie I could do unaided squats at 7mths pg).
This time I'm at home with my darlings whilst DH works away 85% of time, in an area where I know few people. I find it hard to sit still normally, but can't be bothered to do anything this past week or so which is making me reeally anxious, like I'm going to grow roots and never get going again!
Petty moan over, hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Twinminator

:hugs: tanikit


----------



## 2nd time

twinminator 

iknow how you feeli can not b bothered to do anything, need shopping but dont want togoout, trying tokeep d entertained is wearing me out


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> twinminator
> 
> iknow how you feeli can not b bothered to do anything, need shopping but dont want togoout, trying tokeep d entertained is wearing me out

I do feel for you as at least with my twins there are times I can creep out of the room and they'll entertain each other (until one hits the other or steals their toy then it's time for Mummy-Mediator lol).

It's just I have had depression on and off for the past 15 yrs and one of the initial warning signs for me is when I don't want to dress or shower or see anyone. I know early pgy can give you similar symptoms but I'm just scared to let myself slip back to that place.

In a way, I wish I HAD to be somewhere or do something, other than be mum, just for a while so that I'd appreciate it when it stopped!! :winkwink:


----------



## Rosie06

Hi ladies ive been holding back joining you until id been for 1st scan. 
Me and dh had ivf and were very lucky in that we had success 1st go and we are so grateful for that.

Went for 7/8 scan and they have said my little bean was measuring 13.4mm not sure if thats about right? and im now 7w6d so edd is 9/3/2011 :happydance:

only symptom im getting is extrem tiredness during day i need at least one nap, but on a night even though im so tired i just toss and turn all night :growlmad:

hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## Shannon30

March 26th here!!


----------



## kns

im starting to get really panicky.
partner in pain and was spotting on sunday i know she has no signal in the house but i haven't heard from her all day as no signal, thought she might get signal when she takes the dog out.
her best mate cant get hold of her either.
x


----------



## Embo78

Welcome Rosie and Shannon.
Congrats :)


----------



## Bexie

:happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

kns said:


> im starting to get really panicky.
> partner in pain and was spotting on sunday i know she has no signal in the house but i haven't heard from her all day as no signal, thought she might get signal when she takes the dog out.
> her best mate cant get hold of her either.
> x

Oh no I hope everything is ok.

Is there anyone who lives close by who could maybe pop round to check on her for you?


----------



## Embo78

Welcome and congrats Bexie :)


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> im starting to get really panicky.
> partner in pain and was spotting on sunday i know she has no signal in the house but i haven't heard from her all day as no signal, thought she might get signal when she takes the dog out.
> her best mate cant get hold of her either.
> x

do you work far from home , i woul make an excuse and go home, you should get a landline even if just for the time of pregnancy


----------



## natty1985

KNS Sprry for the mix up theother day i told you im no good with names lol jesus i feel so thick

Im sure your partner (see im being safe here) is blissfully unaware with her feet up on the sofa watching jezza kyle :)

Try not to fret xx x

Well is anyone having leg ache ? both thighs are bloody killing me at the moment i feel 9 months gone with sciatica i dont know what it is but its worrying x


----------



## Embo78

I'm very happy today. Just found out my manager is taking early retirement in October. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> KNS Sprry for the mix up theother day i told you im no good with names lol jesus i feel so thick
> 
> Im sure your partner (see im being safe here) is blissfully unaware with her feet up on the sofa watching jezza kyle :)
> 
> Try not to fret xx x
> 
> Well is anyone having leg ache ? both thighs are bloody killing me at the moment i feel 9 months gone with sciatica i dont know what it is but its worrying x

are they hot or swollen, if so see gp 

it could just be muscle pain you might be carrying yourself differntly and your body needs time to adjust


----------



## Twinminator

One for Rosie06 :happydance:,
one for Shannon30 :happydance:
and one for Bexie :happydance:

Glad to hear about your er good news lol! I take it there's no love lost there then!!! :haha:

kns, any joy yet? She's probably zonked out asleep....


----------



## Twinminator

Embo that is, forgot to put your name in :doh:


----------



## Twinminator

Yes I certainly wasn't talking about the above three lovely ladies!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

well after scan on friday i announced our news on facebook lol 1/2 the planet thinks i am crazylol ha a moment the other ay while dd was screaming thinking how will i cope with 2 i cant even cope with the one i have 

is this a normal feeling?? or am i just being ungreatful my life has changed sooooooooo much in 5 months i am not sure i even know who i am any more


----------



## Evian260

readynwilling said:


> vitriolic_vix said:
> 
> 
> i'm a march mummy too!!! wooo!
> 
> Whats your EDD hun and i'll add you to the first post
> 
> Sorry i was MIA for a couple of days. Busy at the Zoo yesterday and moving offices today. My computer monitor now faces the ENTIRE office so it will be difficult for me to log on much during the day :cry:
> 
> YAY Lea - sooooooo happy for you :dance:
> 
> :hugs: MrsLQ
> 
> I hope every thing is ok kns!!
> 
> Yay for ONE healthy bean Twinminator :hugs:
> 
> Whit - is it possible they gave u the fetus age instead of your gestational age... if that makes sense.. the fetus is 5w but you are 7w??
> 
> THERES AN APRIL THREAD :shock:
> 
> Welcome to all the new mommies :wave:
> 
> This is the only thread that i have one tab open for reading the thread, one tab open with the first post in edit mode, and one tab open with my reply so i can type as i read and *hopefully* not miss too much - but i gotta skim when i come back to 10 pages... Sorry :flower:
> 
> :hugs: Tesharika - I hope its ok!Click to expand...


Could you add me to the first post please? EDD 3/25/11!


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time I think its normal - most people spend the 2nd pregnancy wondering how they will cope with 2 babies - 1st pregnancy we spent the time wondering what labour would be like and if we'd cope with that - I think that is because we had no idea what actually having a baby was like. 

Fact is, we will cope - and I am sure you are coping just great with the one you have - you are having them close, but that will be an advantage later on. Somehow everyone copes - through labour and through raising a baby and then a toddler and school age child all teh way through teenage years and into adulthood (and sometimes well beyond if we are still around) You'll be fine! :)

Natty I have had joint and mild calf muscle ache - one of the causes can be a calcium and magnesium deficiency - just make sure you take both and not just calcium if you do go on it. I know the aches I have seem to come at night and aren't there if I take Cal-mag at night. Not sure if what you have is the same?


----------



## Tanikit

kns sorry you are having such a worrying time - hope you can find out what is going on - let us know when you do.

Welcome to all the new Mums to be. Rosie its great you took on first IVF and by the sounds of things your u/s went really well - measurements sound good.

Twinminator - I don't think not wanting to get up and ready for anything is more than a sign of exhaustion which you are entitled to being pregnant and having twins - that must be so much work. Like you I have also had depression and watch very closely - I have been feeling very down, but I also know that low sugar levels and exhaustion can do that to me, so I am not too worried yet. I try to imagine what the average person going through the same thing would feel like - and if they'd feel down then I figure I have a right to too.


----------



## MUmmywilty2b

2nd time said:


> twinminator
> 
> iknow how you feeli can not b bothered to do anything, need shopping but dont want togoout, trying tokeep d entertained is wearing me out

So glad I joined here first time for me plus keeping it quiet so no one to talk to but I am shattered and thought I was mad as only just over 6 weeks, but I am conked plus ms has started not been sick but my god I feel it all day!! I feel like the excitement has gone and now I am just moaning so feel so much better to see others feel a bit like me too!! 

Roll on 12 weeks!!! 

Good luck to everyone too 
xxx


----------



## kns

i work 6 miles away and dont drive so id have to get a bus. i wont know untiol 5 o clock tonight whats going on, i know this new phone has been a nightmare but still doesnt help me worrying.
her best mate not texting me back either.
x


----------



## trisha1402

Hi I had a bfp last monday i arent sure of my edd but my doctor worked it out arround the 26th march x


----------



## 2nd time

trisha1402 said:


> Hi I had a bfp last monday i arent sure of my edd but my doctor worked it out arround the 26th march x

congratulations


----------



## Lilly12

trisha1402 said:


> Hi I had a bfp last monday i arent sure of my edd but my doctor worked it out arround the 26th march x

:happydance:
Yay congrats!!


----------



## cherylanne

Yey for all you new mummies to be. 

You ladies with EDD 26th March - That's my birthday!! Good day to have a baby lol

Kns - I everything is ok, keep us posted

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow. I've then got one at 10 weeks and one at 12 weeks!! A letter came the other day with the list of my first 3 appointments.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## rottpaw

Well ladies, I broke down and tried my Zofran last night, at Melissa (Blessed) and my hubby's urging. And...drumroll, please...This stuff is a miracle! I actually slept through most of the night, and woke up feeling mildly nauseous (it was wearing off) instead of with my head in the toilet. I took another one this morning to see if it will help get me back into the office and so far, I'm feeling okay (still mildly yucky but a WHOLE LOT better than before). Please keep fx'd that I don't have to be sick at the office when it wears off at 3!! I want to see if I can at least ride out the late afternoon/early evenings without it, which is when I usually feel most human.

Of course I worry if it's truly safe (especially if I find I need it every day) but Melissa has given me a lot of comfort there, and I have to believe our drs. would not prescribe anything unsafe. I'm going to try to limit how much I take it, but it sure does make a huge difference right now! 

Hugs and love to all!


----------



## cherylanne

*rottpaw* - so glad you've found something that works for you hun. Fingers crossed that it lasts as long as you need it to xx


----------



## bodacious

You guys are so much more talkative than the February thread! I was on there for 4 weeks before switching and the difference is amazing!


----------



## trisha1402

thanks 2nd time and lizzie im quite excited now x


----------



## kns

UPDATE
EVERYTHING FINE!!!
just proves im a drama queen, she had no signal the phone and sim broke and the dog spilt water over the laptop so now the laptop broke!
she had to drive to local libary and email me from there as she knew i was worried.
she has been rough and very emotional today but she is ok


----------



## Twinminator

trisha1402 said:


> thanks 2nd time and lizzie im quite excited now x

Congrats to you, you'd better have a :flower: seeing as I've been handing them out to newbies today lol!

It's funny how spilling your own anxieties to find some sort of comfort or understanding can in turn be a comfort to others. It's kind of nice.

2nd time, believe me, you WILL be fine, you will go into auto-pilot and it will be afterwards that you'll wonder how you did it! :hugs: When my girls were about 7 months old and were starting to get into everything, I genuinely thought I was losing the plot! But it doesn't last forever and things do get better.
Your next 7 months or so with LO will be a steep learning curve, as the past months have been, but it will be soooo much easier by that time too. Plus you will be 7 months more experienced, you'll have a semblance of normality back (okay, only to be turned upside down again by a new baby, but nevertheless you'll be starting from an level platform again) and you'll not be "learning on the job" so you'll do a lot more stuff without having to look everything up or worry if you're doing it right. The other advantage is that it won't be a case of "Oh my God, I totally forgot what having a little baby was like" because it'll still be a fairly recent memory. xxx


----------



## Twinminator

kns that's fantastic :) (er but not about the phone, lol)


----------



## Twinminator

Twinminator said:


> kns that's fantastic :) (er but not about the phone, lol)

....or the laptop!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> trisha1402 said:
> 
> 
> thanks 2nd time and lizzie im quite excited now x
> 
> Congrats to you, you'd better have a :flower: seeing as I've been handing them out to newbies today lol!
> 
> It's funny how spilling your own anxieties to find some sort of comfort or understanding can in turn be a comfort to others. It's kind of nice.
> 
> 2nd time, believe me, you WILL be fine, you will go into auto-pilot and it will be afterwards that you'll wonder how you did it! :hugs: When my girls were about 7 months old and were starting to get into everything, I genuinely thought I was losing the plot! But it doesn't last forever and things do get better.
> Your next 7 months or so with LO will be a steep learning curve, as the past months have been, but it will be soooo much easier by that time too. Plus you will be 7 months more experienced, you'll have a semblance of normality back (okay, only to be turned upside down again by a new baby, but nevertheless you'll be starting from an level platform again) and you'll not be "learning on the job" so you'll do a lot more stuff without having to look everything up or worry if you're doing it right. The other advantage is that it won't be a case of "Oh my God, I totally forgot what having a little baby was like" because it'll still be a fairly recent memory. xxxClick to expand...

lol thanks a lot i guess one of the female qualities is coping we just get on wth it, ok we moan a bit but its good to get things off your chest now an again especialy if your chest is as big as mine lol

36 g now how big will it get


----------



## Twinminator

my (.Y.) didn't get much bigger last time, but I've never been blessed with size in that department.... :shy: !!


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> my (.Y.) didn't get much bigger last time, but I've never been blessed with size in that department.... :shy: !!

blesse blessed lol by the time i am9 months i will look like i have three babies lol


----------



## shell121

my edd at the moment is 11 march according to yesterdays scan but got another dating scan in two weeks


----------



## bodacious

We had the same thing, and baby was spot on with size the second time. They can have growth spurts though so you could change a little.


----------



## Tigerlass

Corrrr! March mummies....Do any of you feel bloated already? Blegh I do...Nearly every night I get bloated and look about 6 months pregnant LOL!


----------



## Twinminator

Tigerlass said:


> Corrrr! March mummies....Do any of you feel bloated already? Blegh I do...Nearly every night I get bloated and look about 6 months pregnant LOL!

OMG yes, I'm almost worried about seeing people because those who know I'm only 6wks pregnant will think I've been eating all the pies when I really haven't!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reebo

Welcome new mommies!

Talked to my dr again since I've been so queasy and have lost more weight (I am underweight to begin with). She called in a prescription for zofran and DH is headed to pick it up now. I hope this works. She said if I don't feel better in a few days that I might need an iv. :nope:


----------



## Juste3boys

Can I be added please. My due date is 11th March according to my LMP. I am over the moon to be here but a little nervous as my youngest son is only 7mths old and my previous pregnancy ended in pre-eclampsia at 25 weeks causing my daughter to be stillborn! I also have two older boys aged 10 and 8. 

Very new to baby and bump so just wondering how i get a bump buddy etc etc

good luck to everyone and wishing us all a very peaceful 9 months

Juste xxxx


----------



## Tanikit

Hi and welcome to even more new March Mummies and congrats!

Reebo sorry you are losing weight - hope you don't need the IV. I have lost a little weight, but not much and I was normal weight to begin with so not worried yet.

Juste3boys sorry to hear about your loss - I imagine that will make you stressed through the whole pregnancy :hugs: Wishing you a healthy pregnancy this time.


----------



## Twinminator

Juste3boys, congrats and welcome. When you get to know some of us a bit better, you just ask someone to be your BB and then you can write it in your signature box ('edit signature' is in your 'personal options')
If you look on page one of the thread, you'll see the list of everyone's due date, sometimes it's nice to see who shares your EDD
Hope you find posting on here useful!! :flower:


----------



## maybemum2be

Congrats all new March mummies- I am so excited to see the April thread starting! X


----------



## Shrimpy

right ladies, You wont see me for 4-5weeks I have decided to go to sleep tonight and not wake up until about 12-13 weeks. Hopefully by then I won't feel like utter horse manure. If not at least I'll have lost some weight :thumbup: I've filled up the children's feeding bowls with scraps of meat and arranged for their dad to give them fresh water daily so I think I've covered everything!

GOODNIGHT! :sleep:


----------



## membas#1

good day all. hope you are doing well. shrimpy, your post made me laugh--hope you get some rest!

i had my nurse ed appointment today--it's the first appointment in the whole series of appointments, done at 6-8 weeks. full of info on diet, vitamins, hospital tours, appointment schedule, screening options, medical history, genetic history from both SO and myself, bloodwork and urine test for proteins, sugars, infection etc. fun stuff. i have a folder full of reading material should i get bored of lying in bed today--because that's where i went straight when i got home. wake up every night at 4 am to pee and don't go back to sleep till after the sun comes up...6 or 7 'o clock by then. trying to keep the nausea at bay today with regular snacks between meals. making sure to have protein with each meal and snack. they gave me a handout on how to deal with nausea--i may read that one first! 

i read the last few pages of today's posts, but now forgot who said what...ahh. well, hope you are all feeling well and Reebo, hope you feel better soon so you can avoid the IV.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi new ladies!!!!!:happydance: welcome

reebo- think that zofran will work wonders for ya! 
angela- glad u took it, dont worry its safe. i took it almost every day of last preg and he was my biggest baby, very healthy. :thumbup:

kns- glad everything was ok. 

Juste3boys- i am due march 11 and have a 7 month old too. and a 3 yr old, 10 yr old, and 11 yr old. we have a lot of similarities! when is your 7 month olds birthday? mine is december 16.

prayers for all and hope everyone is doing as good as can be today :hugs:

i have to be at ob in an hour to do paperwork and bloodwork


----------



## Juste3boys

Juste3boys- i am due march 11 and have a 7 month old too. and a 3 yr old, 10 yr old, and 11 yr old. we have a lot of similarities! when is your 7 month olds birthday? mine is december 16.

Wow we do have a lot of similarities! My daughter would have been 3 this year as well! My 7 month old's birthday is the 19th december. Glad I am not the only one mad enough to be doing it again so soon xx 

Juste xxx


----------



## shimmy

Im due 31st of March but i might be an April Mummy. Im hoping its after my birthday anyhow. I do bet it will end up on someones birthday there are 6 of us from the 13thof march to the 6th of april hehe


----------



## blessedmomma

Juste3boys said:


> Juste3boys- i am due march 11 and have a 7 month old too. and a 3 yr old, 10 yr old, and 11 yr old. we have a lot of similarities! when is your 7 month olds birthday? mine is december 16.
> 
> Wow we do have a lot of similarities! My daughter would have been 3 this year as well! My 7 month old's birthday is the 19th december. Glad I am not the only one mad enough to be doing it again so soon xx
> 
> Juste xxx

we have taken some crap for it, but i guess when it comes down to it we will be the ones up all night taking care of a newborn, so it doesnt matter what they think, lol!

sorry to hear about your daughter, i cant even imagine that. makes me tear up when i think about it. i had two mc but very early on. nothing like that:cry:


----------



## 2nd time

Juste3boys said:


> Juste3boys- i am due march 11 and have a 7 month old too. and a 3 yr old, 10 yr old, and 11 yr old. we have a lot of similarities! when is your 7 month olds birthday? mine is december 16.
> 
> Wow we do have a lot of similarities! My daughter would have been 3 this year as well! My 7 month old's birthday is the 19th december. Glad I am not the only one mad enough to be doing it again so soon xx
> 
> Juste xxx

lol i have a five month ol and am on number two yeh we are all mad lol


----------



## stephwiggy

hey my edd is 30th march altho i will have csection a few weeks early - coujld u add me pls


----------



## blessedmomma

we are the mad march mummies!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


or maybe just the worn out, overly exhausted, too many babies to get our chores done mommies! :crib:


----------



## Embo78

Wow Blessed! Your bump has reeeeally grown ;)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think im going crazy!!!

i actually like the taste of the pregnacare im taking :rofl: normally it makes me :sick:
i was contemplating chewing it :shock::rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

Pinksnowball said:


> i think im going crazy!!!
> 
> i actually like the taste of the pregnacare im taking :rofl: normally it makes me :sick:
> i was contemplating chewing it :shock::rofl:

Omg, Eurgh!!! :haha:

I've stopped taking them, and I'm taking individual supplements instead minus the iron... sorry if TMI but I can poooooo again! :rofl:

Worry ye not, I'm drinking spatone iron-ised water :thumbup:


----------



## Elly2u

Hi all...My God, every time i come on there are at least 3 new bfps...its fantastic! Best of luck everyone.

Anyhow, i went for my very cautious nine week scan and had myself so worked up by the time we had got there that i was convinced it was bad news:dohh: However...So far from it... Doc said everything was perfect very strong heartbeat and measured perfect too...I'm on :cloud9:!!!:happydance:

I now believe that i am pregnant and that i will see through nine months and have a (our) baby at the end...(well seven left)...i have never been so happy
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Barbiebaby hope your well bumpbuddy??


----------



## eclipse_xo

I'm guna go by my lmp, doctor never gave me due date but I calculated it to be March 4 2011. Please add : _


----------



## braijackava

I have never been so tired! And the heartburn is bad. I still need a bump buddy. Edd march 22


----------



## Embo78

Hi Braijackava.
I'll be your bump buddy. I have three children too. My due date is 19th march but I'll prob go over (as I did three times before!!)
Sorry to hear bout the heartburn, it's blummin awful. I haven't had it yet but did with my other pregnancies x


----------



## readynwilling

Hey all - got the first post updated *PHEW* Now i have no energy left to comment :rofl: 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## braijackava

I will probably be early by at least 2 weeks


----------



## blessedmomma

Embo78 said:


> Wow Blessed! Your bump has reeeeally grown ;)

lol embo! after 4 kids i wish i was that pretty!:haha:


----------



## kenziesmommy

well i get to join here now i was previouly in april sweet pea's but since i was spotting and cramping i went to the hospital tonight they did a scan and placed me at 6 weeks so now i am due march 21st oh and ITS TWINS!


----------



## membas#1

kenziesmommy said:


> well i get to join here now i was previouly in april sweet pea's but since i was spotting and cramping i went to the hospital tonight they did a scan and placed me at 6 weeks so now i am due march 21st oh and ITS TWINS!

Woo hoo! Congrats and twins to boot! My SO wants ours to be twins. Congrats to you! Glad the scan looked good and hopefully the spotting was nothing to be of concern.


----------



## kenziesmommy

they said my progesterone was low and gave me a shot and suppositories so hopefully that helps


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome to all the new March Mummies and congrats - wow there are a lot of us now.

Kenziesmommy - wow, congrats on twins - double trouble but also double blessing (I'm one myself so maybe a bit biased)

Can I ask if anyone thinks I am crazy - I meant to book an extra scan (medical aid pays here) because I have had a lot of sugar level trouble and was told by my gynae that low sugar levels can kill a baby and they have been very very low a lot. I never did book the extra scan though purely because I am just far too tired and actually don't want to drive a half hour to get there and wait for ages. Is it just because this is my second pregnancy (I went very low the last time and it was fine) or because the MS is so bad I figure baby must be ok or should I feel like I am neglecting my baby? My next scan is 25 AUgust and I may try to get it moved forward a week as a compromise.


----------



## membas#1

Tanikit said:


> Welcome to all the new March Mummies and congrats - wow there are a lot of us now.
> 
> Kenziesmommy - wow, congrats on twins - double trouble but also double blessing (I'm one myself so maybe a bit biased)
> 
> Can I ask if anyone thinks I am crazy - I meant to book an extra scan (medical aid pays here) because I have had a lot of sugar level trouble and was told by my gynae that low sugar levels can kill a baby and they have been very very low a lot. I never did book the extra scan though purely because I am just far too tired and actually don't want to drive a half hour to get there and wait for ages. Is it just because this is my second pregnancy (I went very low the last time and it was fine) or because the MS is so bad I figure baby must be ok or should I feel like I am neglecting my baby? My next scan is 25 AUgust and I may try to get it moved forward a week as a compromise.

I'm a twin too :) 

I dont' think you are crazy. If you feel reassured based on your past pregnancy turning out okay and the MS, then things are probably fine. There comes a point when too much worry is worse for you, so relax--there's no need to think you are neglecting your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Morning Ladies

I managed to read some of the posts but cant take it all in you talk so much hehe

Franki - Yeah im hoping for a little girl this time but chances are it wont be! lol I dont mind i love having boys :D

Welcome to all the newbies :happydance:

Kenziesmommy - Wow Twins! Congrats :D

Ok i spoke too soon other day.. i knew i could feel it coming on yesterday but im suffering with this ms now, ive been over the toilet since the min i got up today and bringing quite a lot of blood up (sorry TMI!), do you think thats just with heaving so much? Im going doctors today anyway see if theres any tablet i can take for it. I had hyperemesis with both my pregnancies and refused to take any medication, but theres no way i can cope this time with sickness that bad and 2 babies to look after on my own! Plus i cant work at the moment and im self employed so i need to work or ive no money to live on!

Sorry for the moan today im just feeling so awful and i really want to go back to work :( ive been off since monday!

Hope your all ok, i will catch up again later, think im going to go back to bed for a bit now, childminder has just picked the boys up cuz i couldnt trust walking that far away from the house right now :dohh:
:flower:xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Tanikit you moved up a box!!! Wahoo!!

I'm still sick, I'm bored of writing that same
Sentence hahaha!


----------



## Embo78

blessedmomma said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Blessed! Your bump has reeeeally grown ;)
> 
> lol embo! after 4 kids i wish i was that pretty!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Me too blessed. I had a gorgeous bump like that with my first but that pregnancy ruined my body!!!! I gained sooooo much weight. Think about four stone in total (56lbs) Oops!!


----------



## Tanikit

Anababe definitely go and see a doctor - vomiting up blood is never good - while it may just be irritation somewhere mild, its much better to be checked out. Let us know what they say. Thinking of you.

Nix - thanks for pointing it out - didn't notice. Looks more like a baby now :) Only 2 days til you move up too - does that mean we are in the 3rd month or something? Sorry you are still feeling ill :hugs:

Embo I doubt I will be posting pregnancy pics - stretch marks hit at 36 weeks last time (thought I might get by without them) and I also gained quite a lot of weight - I actually lost more than I originally put on but then being on meds the past 6 months made me put on quite a lot before I fell pregnant again. Was hoping I could lose that weight when I stopped the pills, but don't think it will happen.


----------



## MrsH1980

Wow, didn't realise so many March Mums-to-be were twins - I see Membas, Tanikit and myself - anyone else?


----------



## Twinminator

After a quick trawl through the archives, I've finally found an old pic of all three of us... okay, I'm barely in it but it's proof of my existence!!! lol!!

It's such a shame we all seem to feel so rough when we so want to be excited and full of enthusiasm. :nope: 

I'm sure it's accounting for the thread slowing down just a tad. But in a few weeks time when these pesky symptoms ease off a bit, we'll be right back up there as the chattiest thread on the planet :happydance:

Sending positive vibes to you all via this flower :flower:


----------



## Shrimpy

Woohoo! Just got my midwife booking in appt through, my antenatal appt and my scan appt. :dance: 19th and 20th of August. Won't quite be 12 weeks but just a couple of days out :)

Oh and I think you should all know that I heart hula hoops!!

:friends:


----------



## Shrimpy

...oh and my wonderful in laws are taking the kidlets overnight today :dance: :dance: :dance: There is a large soft spot on the sofa, just the right size for my humongous butt with my name on :D


----------



## Cheryl xx

Hope everyone is well. Sorry to hear few ladies aren't feeling at their best xx

*Shrimpy* - how exciting hun. I've got my first midwife appointment in 2 hours!! bit nervous actually.


----------



## Cheryl xx

oh and i want hula hoops now *shrimpy* :sulk:


----------



## Chimpette

Well ladies, I'm back from my scan where I burst into tears at the sight of our little one's heart beating away.... I can't believe that after 2 mmc I have finally seen a heartbeat on a scan....Woohoo!

xxxx


----------



## Anababe

So glad you had a good scan chimpette :D :happydance:

Im back from doctors now who has prescribed me some medication for the ms.. but ive been on this same stuff before, not for sickness but for anxiety, its from the anti psychotic family, i thought i recognised the name as she was doing the prescription. It is an anti emetic aswel but ive googled it and it doesnt seem to be safe in pregnancy, well theres no evidence to say its safe so i wont take it! Im just going to have to put up with it and do my best with my boys. Their childminder is on holiday for 2 weeks from Monday so im going to really struggle then :cry: Think i might ask my mum to come stay for few days.. as much as she interferes with EVERYTHING i do and say i really could do with the help at the moment.

Hope your all having a nice day... :flower: im off back to bed now :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

:coffee: morning ladies, and afternoon to some
congrats to newbies i may have missed and ones with good scans and appts...

yay chimpette!!!!!!:happydance:

shrimpy- enjoy that date with your couch!! not often that kidlets are gone, enjoy every minute

anababe- get some rest while kiddys are gone. hope you have some relief soon

embo and tanikit- im sure no one will be seeing my bare preggo tummy on here. with my first i got pre-eclampsia and gained 20 pounds the last week i was preggo. i got swollen up like a balloon very quickly. got some lovely stretchmarks outta that week. they havent gotten worse with the next ones but certainly arent going away either. they arent too bad but i sure wont be wearing a bikini either, lol


----------



## braijackava

I can feel ms coming on more and more everyday. Almost threw up this morning.


----------



## Tanikit

Ahhh, Chimpette - so glad your scan went well - there is nothing like a heartbeat on an early scan - congrats!

Anababe sorry they gave you meds that don't sound too great for a pregnancy - did you question the doctor at all? They may be worried about anxiety as bleeding with vomiting can be related to an ulcer which is stress related - but even so they should have given you the info you needed to decide for yourself or ask for another option!

Shrimpy enjoy your rest. My mother was suggesting I phone car companies about demo models as we really need a new car after the hijacking and preferably a cheap decent one, but I told her I was too tired to go for an extra scan (my priority right now) so how would I find the energy to find out about cars? Needless to say I moved my scan a week earlier (18 August now) and at a better time for DH to come so feeling a bit more positive about that now too.


----------



## SmileyShazza

braijackava said:


> I can feel ms coming on more and more everyday. Almost threw up this morning.

Me too hun! It's picking up a notch every day now - my desk is littered with ginger flavoured things to try and ward it off!


----------



## 2nd time

just been to soft play with dd am shattered now lol my friend just rang me to tell me shes in labour lol s excited for her that will be us in 7 months or so lol


----------



## Tesharika

Well sadly- I'm leaving you girls, it's back to TTC for me.


----------



## chippyslady

Tesharika - I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope you will be back here soon. :flower: :hugs:

Chimpette - YAY for a great scan!!!

This ms is starting to get a little out of control. Hubby doesn't think it is normal to throw up this much. I think I just have a bad case of it. Mornings are definitely the worst but I pretty much have it all day. I have gotten to the point of almost tears before I get up in the morning because I know what I will have to face AND go to work. This is tougher than I ever thought! I'm praying everyday that bubs is ok in there!


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry tesharika :( hugs. Thinking of you xx

Contests onthe scan Susan!! So glad you saw a heartbeat :)

Girls I ordered a Doppler today !!!!!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Tesharika. So sorry and hope you'll be back soon. :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

So sorry for your loss tesharika :hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

tesharika so sorry 
well went to first mid wife appointment today all went well going for bloods to check iron etc the normal checks they do then i am seeing her 10th august again to fill in all the proper paper work 
got another private scan saturday last time i saw mini brown was at 6wk 3 days ill be 8 wks and 3 days so there will be a big differance i hope 
embro how did your scan go and 2nd time whens yours is it this friday? 
ill try and update with picturs saturday as its hard as using my mummys pc and i have nit told her yet bursting to tell her and well the whole world lol ms is not to bad i have it every am never had it monday or tuesday then last night half way through eating my lovely home made dinner i decided to chuck it up gave it to the dog and ended up having a bowl of rice cripsies for my dinner at about 8pm which i keeped down had to send hubby up shop for the rice crispies as i really facncied them ;-) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> tesharika so sorry
> well went to first mid wife appointment today all went well going for bloods to check iron etc the normal checks they do then i am seeing her 10th august again to fill in all the proper paper work
> got another private scan saturday last time i saw mini brown was at 6wk 3 days ill be 8 wks and 3 days so there will be a big differance i hope
> embro how did your scan go and 2nd time whens yours is it this friday?
> ill try and update with picturs saturday as its hard as using my mummys pc and i have nit told her yet bursting to tell her and well the whole world lol ms is not to bad i have it every am never had it monday or tuesday then last night half way through eating my lovely home made dinner i decided to chuck it up gave it to the dog and ended up having a bowl of rice cripsies for my dinner at about 8pm which i keeped down had to send hubby up shop for the rice crispies as i really facncied them ;-) xxxxxxxxxxxx



mine was last friday glad yours went well


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> tesharika so sorry
> well went to first mid wife appointment today all went well going for bloods to check iron etc the normal checks they do then i am seeing her 10th august again to fill in all the proper paper work
> got another private scan saturday last time i saw mini brown was at 6wk 3 days ill be 8 wks and 3 days so there will be a big differance i hope
> embro how did your scan go and 2nd time whens yours is it this friday?
> ill try and update with picturs saturday as its hard as using my mummys pc and i have nit told her yet bursting to tell her and well the whole world lol ms is not to bad i have it every am never had it monday or tuesday then last night half way through eating my lovely home made dinner i decided to chuck it up gave it to the dog and ended up having a bowl of rice cripsies for my dinner at about 8pm which i keeped down had to send hubby up shop for the rice crispies as i really facncied them ;-) xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> mine was last friday glad yours went wellClick to expand...

mine is this satutday lol last time i had scan i was 6wks 3 days this sat ill be 8wks 3 days lol how did yours go xxx


----------



## Anababe

Tanikit said:


> Ahhh, Chimpette - so glad your scan went well - there is nothing like a heartbeat on an early scan - congrats!
> 
> Anababe sorry they gave you meds that don't sound too great for a pregnancy - did you question the doctor at all? They may be worried about anxiety as bleeding with vomiting can be related to an ulcer which is stress related - but even so they should have given you the info you needed to decide for yourself or ask for another option!
> 
> Shrimpy enjoy your rest. My mother was suggesting I phone car companies about demo models as we really need a new car after the hijacking and preferably a cheap decent one, but I told her I was too tired to go for an extra scan (my priority right now) so how would I find the energy to find out about cars? Needless to say I moved my scan a week earlier (18 August now) and at a better time for DH to come so feeling a bit more positive about that now too.

She just said the blood will be from being sick so much.. didnt seem worried and she did say 'i dont like to prescribe these in pregnancy as theres no evidence to say they are safe but you can try them if you want to stop the sickness" and gave me the prescription :wacko: She basically said its a risk we have to take if the sickness is so bad. But im not bad enough to be feeling i cant cope just yet so i wont be taking them unless it gets like it was last time where i was in hospital.

So sorry tesharika :cry::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hi Kelly.
Don't have my scan til a week on Monday. Can't wait!!
Glad you're ok, been thinkin bout you :)


----------



## Twinminator

Anababe said:


> So glad you had a good scan chimpette :D :happydance:
> 
> Im back from doctors now who has prescribed me some medication for the ms.. but ive been on this same stuff before, not for sickness but for anxiety, its from the anti psychotic family, i thought i recognised the name as she was doing the prescription. It is an anti emetic aswel but ive googled it and it doesnt seem to be safe in pregnancy, well theres no evidence to say its safe so i wont take it! Im just going to have to put up with it and do my best with my boys. Their childminder is on holiday for 2 weeks from Monday so im going to really struggle then :cry: Think i might ask my mum to come stay for few days.. as much as she interferes with EVERYTHING i do and say i really could do with the help at the moment.
> 
> Hope your all having a nice day... :flower: im off back to bed now :haha:

What's the drug called? It does sound like your ms is aggravated by anxiety, which itself is aggravated by the excess of hormones - I've been thinking lots about it as I've been having bad anxiety again and it's making me feel more nauseous, as well as the tight chest and rapid shallow breathing etc. I reeeally don't want to 'go back there' :cry: 
Plus it's my birthday on Tuesday and for various, very good reasons, I tend to get very low around this time. If only I could sleep through my first tri like I did last time round!!!


----------



## Anababe

Twinminator said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> So glad you had a good scan chimpette :D :happydance:
> 
> Im back from doctors now who has prescribed me some medication for the ms.. but ive been on this same stuff before, not for sickness but for anxiety, its from the anti psychotic family, i thought i recognised the name as she was doing the prescription. It is an anti emetic aswel but ive googled it and it doesnt seem to be safe in pregnancy, well theres no evidence to say its safe so i wont take it! Im just going to have to put up with it and do my best with my boys. Their childminder is on holiday for 2 weeks from Monday so im going to really struggle then :cry: Think i might ask my mum to come stay for few days.. as much as she interferes with EVERYTHING i do and say i really could do with the help at the moment.
> 
> Hope your all having a nice day... :flower: im off back to bed now :haha:
> 
> What's the drug called? It does sound like your ms is aggravated by anxiety, which itself is aggravated by the excess of hormones - I've been thinking lots about it as I've been having bad anxiety again and it's making me feel more nauseous, as well as the tight chest and rapid shallow breathing etc. I reeeally don't want to 'go back there' :cry:
> Plus it's my birthday on Tuesday and for various, very good reasons, I tend to get very low around this time. If only I could sleep through my first tri like I did last time round!!!Click to expand...

Its called prochlorperazine. I was on it years ago along with antidepressants for depression and anxiety.

I had sever MS with both my pregnancies so this is probably just going to be the same. See how the next few weeks go!

Oh i remember my first pregnancy being able to sleep whenever i wanted i think i was in bed pretty much the whole of the first tri! :rofl:

Sorry your feeling anxious hun. I dont seem to be too bad with that to be honest but who knows, i have recently come off my anti depressants which has affected my emotional state obviously as i still need them but refuse to take it :dohh: Oh the things we go through eh.. good job the end result is worth every bit of it :)

xx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly 

they said only one lol dh asked why i am so big then lol the poor women nearly fell off her chair


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Tesharika I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

EDD for me is March 29, 2011.


----------



## Twinminator

*Anababe*, the reason I asked for the name is because I really think something like that would be helpful, to me too, if it's for sickness AND anxiety, and have since discovered, specifically short-term anxiety, which implies you can take it as and when you need it, rather than having to wait for a regular dose to build up in your system, as this article says:

"Prochlorperazine is a very useful drug in the management of acute vertigenous symptoms. It is a vestibular sedative that can offer symptomatic relief of nausea, vomiting and acute vertigo during an attack. Used on an 'as required' basis it is extremely effective. But prochlorperazine should not be used as a regular medication for chronic problems. Indeed it has no role in preventing further vertigo attacks and can hinder rehabilitation by acting as a vestibular sedative."


I found another website about it that has a list saying "Do not take if you....etc etc", then a list that says "Make sure your doctor is aware if you....etc", then under that it just says "If you are pregnant or breastfeeding, check with your doctor that this medicine is suitable for you". 
It doesn't say not to take it, just to make sure it is 'suitable' (odd choice of word, but hey).
Knowing how these companies cover their back even with the tiniest of risks, if there were any risk they would've said so......? 
If I find out anything else on my googling (sorry shrimpy, slapped hands!!) I'll let you know xxx


----------



## Juste3boys

My doctor told me that the reason they can't say things are definately safe to take in pregnancy is because very few pregnant women would ever do a drug trial so you just have to weigh up the benefits of taking a drug compared to not taking it. Hope the ms and anxiety improves soon .

xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey Sammy.
Good to see you here. How's it going? Any symptoms yet? :)


----------



## blessedmomma

sooo sorry tesharika. :cry:

how are we all doing today ladies?

minimal ms for me today, so actually have some energy for a minute


----------



## Anababe

Twinminator said:


> *Anababe*, the reason I asked for the name is because I really think something like that would be helpful, to me too, if it's for sickness AND anxiety, and have since discovered, specifically short-term anxiety, which implies you can take it as and when you need it, rather than having to wait for a regular dose to build up in your system, as this article says:
> 
> "Prochlorperazine is a very useful drug in the management of acute vertigenous symptoms. It is a vestibular sedative that can offer symptomatic relief of nausea, vomiting and acute vertigo during an attack. Used on an 'as required' basis it is extremely effective. But prochlorperazine should not be used as a regular medication for chronic problems. Indeed it has no role in preventing further vertigo attacks and can hinder rehabilitation by acting as a vestibular sedative."
> 
> 
> I found another website about it that has a list saying "Do not take if you....etc etc", then a list that says "Make sure your doctor is aware if you....etc", then under that it just says "If you are pregnant or breastfeeding, check with your doctor that this medicine is suitable for you".
> It doesn't say not to take it, just to make sure it is 'suitable' (odd choice of word, but hey).
> Knowing how these companies cover their back even with the tiniest of risks, if there were any risk they would've said so......?
> If I find out anything else on my googling (sorry shrimpy, slapped hands!!) I'll let you know xxx

Thanks hun thats very useful. I do know from when i used to take it thats its an use as required drug, unlike my anti depressants which needed to build up. The doctor has prescribed to take one tablet 3 x day but said if i only need one then only take one etc so use as required.

I asked if shes prescribed it before to pregnant women and she said yes, but she cant say that its safe in pregnancy as its never been tested, its just a risk we'd have to take.

Im finding at the moment the sickness is at its worst when i first get up until around 2pm so maybe i should take one in a morning before getting up? :shrug: Im just scared of what effects it will have on baby.. i do worry too much sometimes :dohh:

With both my pregnancies i was in hospital with Hyperemesis, and the doctor said when i was in this is what they would have prescribed through my drip and it didnt do any harm then so i dont know why im so worried about taking the tablet form!

Im trying to avoid google it doesnt help with my worry!! :wacko:

Thanks for looking it up for me and def talk to your doc if you think it may help. I know it certainly helped for my anxiety and panic attacks when i was younger! But i wasnt pregnant then xxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> Hey Sammy.
> Good to see you here. How's it going? Any symptoms yet? :)

I have been really crampy the last two days other than than a little bit nauseous and mainly tired, how about you?


----------



## Lilly12

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sammy.
> Good to see you here. How's it going? Any symptoms yet? :)
> 
> I have been really crampy the last two days other than than a little bit nauseous and mainly tired, how about you?Click to expand...

Im a little crampy too... more on the right side though.. do you girls think this is normal?
It feels like little pinches.
But only on the right side? 
Also a dull backache , more on the right than left.
Other than that nothing, no bleeding..no pain..?


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Hi Kelly.
> Don't have my scan til a week on Monday. Can't wait!!
> Glad you're ok, been thinkin bout you :)

snap lol i was thinking i wander how my spotting buddy is :winkwink:
well had none do nearly 2weeks :happydance: let me no how is goes  good luck ill up date saturday just hope its good news again and bub has grown  x


----------



## bobo5901

Hello ladies, I haven't posted much in a while as I have been struggling with ms. I was really happy at the beginning of this pregnancy, but then at 6 weeks it all started. Nausea, now this week I throw up every morning. If I haven't ate, its dry heaving. Oh the joys of pregnancy. 

I have been sick at work and had to tell everyone I was pregnant because I couldn't hide the puking in the bathroom. Everyone has been telling me that at 12 weeks I should start feeling better...crossing my fingers. 

Good luck to all the others with nausea and ms.


----------



## holly2234

EDD March 3rd :)


----------



## Zoesmommy

Sorry I've been gone lately. Everything is great, just been busy and exhausted. 8 weeks today though :D


----------



## Embo78

kelly brown said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kelly.
> Don't have my scan til a week on Monday. Can't wait!!
> Glad you're ok, been thinkin bout you :)
> 
> snap lol i was thinking i wander how my spotting buddy is :winkwink:
> well had none do nearly 2weeks :happydance: let me no how is goes  good luck ill up date saturday just hope its good news again and bub has grown  xClick to expand...

Ditto. Haven't had any spotting for ages. Now I'm worrying bout my symptoms fading. They've come back but not like they were. I just feel nauseous and I'm not actually sick!
Can't wait to see your next update xx


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sammy.
> Good to see you here. How's it going? Any symptoms yet? :)
> 
> I have been really crampy the last two days other than than a little bit nauseous and mainly tired, how about you?Click to expand...

I was terribly sick for about two weeks. Couldn't keep anything down but now I just feel sick.
I'm shattered all the time and sore boobs comes and goes. I'm in a fowl mood a lot of the time too. Must be my hormones, I just get irritated really easily. My poor OH !!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay zoesmommy- im 8 weeks today too!:happydance:

holly2234- whats your tat say? i looked really close but cant see


----------



## kelly brown

my ms comes and goes had it every day didnt have it monday or today but was sick yesterday your prob not noticing them cos your body is used to them my boobs are killing me hubby reckons they are heavier lol my newest symptom is tension head aches brought some 4 head  it works a treat ill keep ya up dated your be fine your bub is all snuggled in your womb  x x


----------



## Embo78

Aw thanks KB ! You've been such great support. I've not felt all alone in my spotting (spotting buddy :rofl: )
My oh said my boobs are defo bigger and fuller. He keeps trying to cop a feel but he gets a slap cos they're so tender!!


----------



## Rosie06

girls is it unsusal for morning sickness to kick in at 8wks? only symptoms ive had so far are real bad tiredness during day even having at least one nap which is not like me at all and on a night i toss and turn all night im lucky to get 2hrs kip, but yesterday am dh put some dog biscuits out when i came down stairs the smell made me puke, just thought it was a one off but this morn as soon as i got out of bed and stood up i had to run to the bathroom to puke :S


----------



## blessedmomma

rosie- every person and every pregnancy is different. could kick in at any time or not at all. sounds like yours is starting now:hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Aw thanks KB ! You've been such great support. I've not felt all alone in my spotting (spotting buddy :rofl: )
> My oh said my boobs are defo bigger and fuller. He keeps trying to cop a feel but he gets a slap cos they're so tender!!

you to mate i no least we going through the same yeah hubby keeps grabing mine i am like watch the boobs lol x x


----------



## Lilly12

Lilly12 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sammy.
> Good to see you here. How's it going? Any symptoms yet? :)
> 
> I have been really crampy the last two days other than than a little bit nauseous and mainly tired, how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im a little crampy too... more on the right side though.. do you girls think this is normal?
> It feels like little pinches.
> But only on the right side?
> Also a dull backache , more on the right than left.
> Other than that nothing, no bleeding..no pain..?Click to expand...

Nobody? ^^


----------



## Twinminator

Lilly
Just logged on to reassure you, it's not unknown to have discomfort on your right side, I'm not sure why but think it's something to do with where all your rearranged organs etc have moved to lol. They say it's better to sleep on left side later in pg, but I'm already doing it out of necessity, cos it's reeeally uncomfortable on my right side xx


----------



## Twinminator

I have spent past half hour trying to find an online chinese takeaway or at least one that delivers to me, but no joy.
IF I DON'T HAVE CRISPY DUCK ROLLS SOON I MIGHT CRY! Masterchef's fault for merely mentioning duck which has triggered this...!!


----------



## membas#1

Twinminator said:


> I have spent past half hour trying to find an online chinese takeaway or at least one that delivers to me, but no joy.
> IF I DON'T HAVE CRISPY DUCK ROLLS SOON I MIGHT CRY! Masterchef's fault for merely mentioning duck which has triggered this...!!

Totally watched masterchef last night drooling....


----------



## Anababe

Twinminator said:


> I have spent past half hour trying to find an online chinese takeaway or at least one that delivers to me, but no joy.
> IF I DON'T HAVE CRISPY DUCK ROLLS SOON I MIGHT CRY! Masterchef's fault for merely mentioning duck which has triggered this...!!

hahaha! mmm duck! YUM! hehe

Ive been exactly the same only not with chinese.. but now you mention it..lol

My dad was saying on the phone earlier he was taking his OH to the chippy and ive needed chippy chips since! I cant leave the house though as kids are in bed so i been online trying to find somewhere that delivers.. now what chippy delivers.. not many! haha I totally found one though! its a proper chippy none of these 'fries' im very proud of my self, i wouldnt give up! :lol:

So fish chips and peas and a can of cherry coke is on its way to me :D never under estimate the lengths a pregnant woman with cravings will go to.. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## membas#1

you see, i'm afraid i'd go to all that trouble, the food would arrive, and i wouldn't want it anymore! i hope you enjoy your fish n chips!


----------



## Anababe

:shock::shock:

They sent a fish on its own and chips and CHEESE!!! :cry: i want peas :hissy: haha How can they make that mistake! 

Ive rang back and said (very politely!) they need to send out the right order as im pregnant and i need peas with my chips.. he was very sorry and will send it out right away :rofl:

Really.. fish chips and cheese?? I know im pregnant but come on! LOL


----------



## Nixilix

Hahaha cheese, that made me giggle. Ok, bed time. Wonder if Doppler be here tomorrow, do I dare try!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have a very high bmi and heard alex's Heart beat at excately 11 weeks , i made sure i had a super full bladder when i tried!


----------



## 2nd time

wow how many of us are 8 weeks today lol

can i just say the body pillow from argos is soooooooo good got it for my first pregnancy and its out again now, dont waste your money on the mothercare one the argos is fabidabidoze


----------



## Anababe

2nd time said:


> wow how many of us are 8 weeks today lol
> 
> can i just say the body pillow from argos is soooooooo good got it for my first pregnancy and its out again now, dont waste your money on the mothercare one the argos is fabidabidoze

oo, i never used one of these in my last pregnancies but i was just thinking last night how i couldnt get comfy at all in bed so i may invest in one of these :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

Anababe said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> wow how many of us are 8 weeks today lol
> 
> can i just say the body pillow from argos is soooooooo good got it for my first pregnancy and its out again now, dont waste your money on the mothercare one the argos is fabidabidoze
> 
> oo, i never used one of these in my last pregnancies but i was just thinking last night how i couldnt get comfy at all in bed so i may invest in one of these :thumbup:Click to expand...

best thing you will ever buy you can put one leg on it and you dont fel like you are squashing the baba.

ps my dh steels it lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oooh think i will get one of them never had one last time and was soooo uncomfy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lilly12 said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sammy.
> Good to see you here. How's it going? Any symptoms yet? :)
> 
> I have been really crampy the last two days other than than a little bit nauseous and mainly tired, how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im a little crampy too... more on the right side though.. do you girls think this is normal?
> It feels like little pinches.
> But only on the right side?
> Also a dull backache , more on the right than left.
> Other than that nothing, no bleeding..no pain..?Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody? ^^Click to expand...

Sounds like round ligament pain which is completely normal sharp pains in either right or left side I had pain in my back for a few days that has eased off its prob the womb doing its thing moving and growing hope that helps :flower:


----------



## My_First

24th March for me!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Kenziesmommy! Twins how exciting! I believe you are the first of the group :flower:

Glad you had a good scan Chimpette

Sorry to hear your news Tesharika :hugs:

Congrats S_a_m_m_y and Holly2234 & My_First :dance:


----------



## Lilly12

CelticNiamh said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sammy.
> Good to see you here. How's it going? Any symptoms yet? :)
> 
> I have been really crampy the last two days other than than a little bit nauseous and mainly tired, how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im a little crampy too... more on the right side though.. do you girls think this is normal?
> It feels like little pinches.
> But only on the right side?
> Also a dull backache , more on the right than left.
> Other than that nothing, no bleeding..no pain..?Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody? ^^Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like round ligament pain which is completely normal sharp pains in either right or left side I had pain in my back for a few days that has eased off its prob the womb doing its thing moving and growing hope that helps :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs:thanks!!!!
Makes me feel alot better..:flower:


----------



## Embo78

Sorry Lily didn't notice you'd asked this doh!
I know what you mean. I get the occasional pinchy/nippy pain. I'm not too worried about it tho cos I just think it's stretching and our bean's getting nice and comfy!!


----------



## Embo78

2nd time said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> wow how many of us are 8 weeks today lol
> 
> can i just say the body pillow from argos is soooooooo good got it for my first pregnancy and its out again now, dont waste your money on the mothercare one the argos is fabidabidoze
> 
> oo, i never used one of these in my last pregnancies but i was just thinking last night how i couldnt get comfy at all in bed so i may invest in one of these :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> best thing you will ever buy you can put one leg on it and you dont fel like you are squashing the baba.
> 
> ps my dh steels it lolClick to expand...

Must be really good cos I've just checked online and they're sold out boo hoo!! :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

i keep wanting to get one of those pillows but with each baby i say they might be the last so i dont get one. now that im on #5, it may really be the last one! dont know if i should get one or prop my pillows around me as usual??:shrug:

if i wouldve known last time i was gonna have this one i would have already bought it.:dohh:


----------



## Embo78

Ahh is that you n hubby on your avatar Melissa?
Lovely piccy. Nice to put a face to the name. Gonna go look for a pic of me n mine now :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thats us. cant wait to see you!!!! my hubby is a giant.


----------



## Embo78

Yea I'm 5ft4 and my oh is 6ft. I love it cos when he cuddles me I feel all snuggly and protected!
Tried to put my pic on but it's upside down ha ha! I'll do it tomoz when I can be bothered to go upstairs for the mac!! It's got all our pics on it.
Well I'm off to bed now. It's 1.30am and I actually can't believe I'm still up! Got terrible toothache tho. Dentist tomorrow.
Sweet dreams y'all :)


----------



## blessedmomma

awww we are almost the same. im almost 5'4" and hubby is 6'1". i know what you mean. good night sweets and hope your tooth gives up the fight:sleep:


----------



## Zoesmommy

Awww Blessedmomma I thought we were the same!


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all :hi:

Well I got my crispy duck rolls in the end, (my DH came home early, one of his jobs had been postponed so after a four hour journey just for one day home, I send him straight back out to the chinese!!!!) but boy do I regret it now!!!!

Being gluten intolerant I avoid bread like the plague (worst aggravator) but am usually alright with a tiny bit of wheat here and there, and stupidly thought "What harm can a few thin little pancakes do?"

Spent two hours in total agony, scary as I haven't had an "attack" for months and months. SILLY SARAH! :dohh:

My mum and step dad are coming up today to take us for a birthday lunch, but after last night I want to think about food even less than before! :nope:


----------



## pinkycat

Im sorry tesharika :hugs:
Welcome new ladies. 
Pinksnowball lovely to see you again.
Kenziesmommy -twins :happydance: so exciting.
Im going to get some housework done quickly before the sickness kicks in cos MIL is coming round and I'm ashamed of my kitchen floor :blush:

Embo- Iv just noticed your from manchester. Whereabouts are you? Im in Irlam xx


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> Im sorry tesharika :hugs:
> Welcome new ladies.
> Pinksnowball lovely to see you again.
> Kenziesmommy -twins :happydance: so exciting.
> Im going to get some housework done quickly before the sickness kicks in cos MIL is coming round and I'm ashamed of my kitchen floor :blush:
> 
> Embo- Iv just noticed your from manchester. Whereabouts are you? Im in Irlam xx

how funny i just thought my kitchen floor is discusting so just scrubbed it lol. does any one else sit by the loo being sick and thinking god i need to clean this bathroom


----------



## kns

Hi

went to midwife yesterday for 1 hour and 15 minutes!!!!
going for scan today or tomorrow yay but everything should be fine!!!.
xx


----------



## razorhips

Morning Ladies and congratulations to all new March Mummies! I have my first Midwife appointment today and am a little excited! Because we haven't told anybody this is the first time I'm actually gonna be recognised as a pregnant lady! Hope all the ladies are well and MS is not too bad! I seem to have been lucky so far, apart from weeing all the time and feeling I could sleep for days, I have only had the odd moment of nausea - touch wood it stays that way some of you girlies are really suffering! Big :hugs: to all xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

blessedmomma said:


> i keep wanting to get one of those pillows but with each baby i say they might be the last so i dont get one. now that im on #5, it may really be the last one! dont know if i should get one or prop my pillows around me as usual??:shrug:
> 
> if i wouldve known last time i was gonna have this one i would have already bought it.:dohh:

I would get one if I were you, Im expecting num 5 & last bub as well and want one you will use it after you have the baby for you when your feeding and latter use it as support for baby, plus they are so popular you may even be able to sell it on may be!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tanikit

Tesharika so sorry :hugs:

I bought a nursing pillow last time that I got a lot of use out of, but don't think I can use it to sleep - will try at the end and see, but will probably just prop lots of pillows around me.

I am SO tired today - work was quiet so I went and lay on the couch in the back room and fell asleep - wish I could do that everyday as I was considering fetching DD later from school just to get in a hour or so's sleep, but now I think I'll manage. They had just bought new blankets for the hospital cages so I stole one of those and the animals can have it after the first trimester (don't worry there are lots more lol)

2nd time - while my bathroom probably does need a good clean at the moment all I think is: get back into bed and try and get more sleep somehow - DD had me up 3x last night and doesn't nap so sleep is number one priority. Hate to think what will happen in nesting time towards the end though :)


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> Tesharika so sorry :hugs:
> 
> I bought a nursing pillow last time that I got a lot of use out of, but don't think I can use it to sleep - will try at the end and see, but will probably just prop lots of pillows around me.
> 
> I am SO tired today - work was quiet so I went and lay on the couch in the back room and fell asleep - wish I could do that everyday as I was considering fetching DD later from school just to get in a hour or so's sleep, but now I think I'll manage. They had just bought new blankets for the hospital cages so I stole one of those and the animals can have it after the first trimester (don't worry there are lots more lol)
> 
> 2nd time - while my bathroom probably does need a good clean at the moment all I think is: get back into bed and try and get more sleep somehow - DD had me up 3x last night and doesn't nap so sleep is number one priority. Hate to think what will happen in nesting time towards the end though :)


lol i am a sad cow lol mooo

my dh has been looking after dd alot at night thank god


----------



## Nixilix

Well can't find anything on the Doppler... Booo. I know it's early


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> Well can't find anything on the Doppler... Booo. I know it's early

they are a really bad idea coz somtimes you wont pick anything up and it can make you worry, other times you mght be listerning to your own heartbeat . how far are you i tried to listen in with a stethoscope last time and didnt hear a thing


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time I only picked my baby up on a stethoscope well after 20 weeks last time (possibly 24 weeks) 

Nix it is very early to get it on a Doppler now - keep trying but don't let it stress you!


----------



## Nixilix

9 wks tomorrow. I heard my own heartbeat and I heard wooshing too. I'm not gonna worry cause I know it's early and the nurse said my uterus was slightly tilted too so that might make it harder xx


----------



## maybemum2be

Hi all, sure you are all in the same boat but I am so tired of waiting!! 3 weeks today until our scan- I have NEVER known time to pass so slowly. I feel like I have already been pregnant for 100 years!


----------



## kns

hi
we had scan at 6 weeks due to suspected ectopic now we have got to go for scan probably tomorrow because my partner was spotting over weekend and bad pain again.
im sure everything is fine and cant wait see our baby again, and then the 12 week scan in approx 2-4 weeks. feel really bad that we are having so many scans i know its because its a troublesome pregnancy but feel bad on normal pregnancies as you will only get to see your unborn baby twice in 9 months.
congrats to all tjose getting there 12 week scan appointments through!!! 
xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies....

cant even attempt to catch up on posts hahaha its moves soooo quickly here.

got my 8 weeks scan 2moro and saw my midwife today. Got my 12 week scan in the 11th week due to what happened with Lucas in february so just awaiting the date for that and praying all is ok this time round

Im suffering something awful with ms and constipation still and alot of stretching the past few days might be a lil growth spurt! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Embo78

Last night was my second night without sleep. I'm shattered and grumpy!
I'm terrified of the dentist but I can't go on with this pain so forcing myself to go. Only half an hr to go. Eeek!


----------



## 2nd time

Embo78 said:


> Last night was my second night without sleep. I'm shattered and grumpy!
> I'm terrified of the dentist but I can't go on with this pain so forcing myself to go. Only half an hr to go. Eeek!

good luck just close your eyes an think of england lol


----------



## natty1985

KNS your lucky you went to Leighton at North staffs if you have a scan past 8 weeks at North Staffs they cancel the 12 week scan and you have to wait until 20 !! Rude or what !! This happened to my friend the other day stick to Leighton they sound the best option. 

Well ive been naughty ! 

We had all Millie and Boris for Finley and i kept alot of it (cot mobile, light fitting, cancasses, teddys etc) and threw bedding and things that had broken in the time away so i went to our local Mamas and Papas factory shop today and everything Millie and Boris was reduced so i replaced the things i threw!! I got the curtain reduced fro 85 to 21 , bedding reduced from 79 to 40 , nappy stacker was 25 now 12, cot blanket 12.00 instead of 25 , cot bumper was 50 now 21 so im all millie and borised ous also got the star lite swing from there reduced from 90 to 50 !! There is somethings i need from the website a new changing mat etc and i need to clean the rug but now i have pretty much the full collection so glad i did it x


----------



## kns

is that the factory shop in Hanley?
we went there a few weeks ago, can't wait to go buy loads of things from there, so cheap and quality things, we really like a pram from there.

yeah glad sticking to leighton

xx


----------



## someoldgirl

me me me! EDD - 12th March!!! x


----------



## Embo78

2nd time said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Last night was my second night without sleep. I'm shattered and grumpy!
> I'm terrified of the dentist but I can't go on with this pain so forcing myself to go. Only half an hr to go. Eeek!
> 
> good luck just close your eyes an think of england lolClick to expand...

Hehe! Dentist just gave me a prescription for amoxicillin. He said it's gonna have to come out when I go back cos it can't be saved. Gutted.


----------



## natty1985

KNS yeh its factory shop i cant believe how cheap it is when i had fin you can imagine it cost me a fortune for his nursery at full price ! im well chuffed mothercare have some good offers on too i bought steriliser and all our bottles today ill only have advent and they were on offer reduced from 17.99 to 10.00 for 4 so bought two packs and the newborn pack xx


----------



## Embo78

pinkycat said:


> Im sorry tesharika :hugs:
> Welcome new ladies.
> Pinksnowball lovely to see you again.
> Kenziesmommy -twins :happydance: so exciting.
> Im going to get some housework done quickly before the sickness kicks in cos MIL is coming round and I'm ashamed of my kitchen floor :blush:
> 
> Embo- Iv just noticed your from manchester. Whereabouts are you? Im in Irlam xx

I'm originally from Rochdale gtr Manchester. I now live in Blackburn lancs. Small world eh?
I've forgotten what housework is but I have been baking up a storm. Made some cupcakes for my sister and 2 yr old nephew and just done a gorge strawberry pavlova. I ate the left over strawberries with whipped up cream and my tummy does NOT like it!! Can feel the cream turning over in my tummy. I've turned a lovely shade of green !!


----------



## membas#1

get up at 9am, eat breakfast, work on projects for a few hours, start feeling slightly nauseous, head back to bed to lay down, think about a snack i could have to help curb nausea....these are my mornings. i am so thankful i don't have to work right now! i don't know how some of you manage much worse nausea and MS and kids and work! i feel like a wuss.


----------



## Tanikit

Embo glad you got some help - when do you have to go back? I still haven't made an appointment - just feel like there is too much to do right now and I am too tired!

Membas you are not a wuss - you are pregnant! It seems like we are all just surviving as best we can at the moment - in fact I said that to someone today - I'm just doing what I can to get by - sleep at work, rest as much as possible, pray for quiet days and curl up n my DDs bed when putting her down at night so I can get some rest and if she wakes in the night I crawl right back in her bed and sleep there til I wake and can get back to my own bed. Anything just to get some rest - anything at all!

Natty so glad you get some great bargains. One day I need to sort out all the stuff I got DD and see what is still useable and what needs to be replaced and washed and cleaned. I don't think I will buy anything til after first trimester though although DH took DD shopping the other day and they bought bath toys for the new baby cause DD was buying herself some toys and wanted to get something for the baby.


----------



## kelliemssw

I've been lurking for weeks. I'm joining you ladies with caution...I'm eight weeks right now. Due date is 3.9.11. I'm 34 years old and live with my husband of six years in Michigan. We are excited but nervous. I've had some spotting which lasted for two weeks, which finally went away the other day....whew! My GP is going to take care of me until the 7 month mark and then she is going to pass me along to an OBGYN. My next appointment is August 24th. She made no mention of scans at all so I'm totally jealous of you ladies. I feel kind of in the dark right now so I'm glad to have this resources.


----------



## Embo78

My dentist said to just keep the appt I already have in August but if I get any more pain after I've finished the antibiotics to phone in for an emergency appt.
Pain's already a little better phew!! Hopefully get a full nights sleep instead of 2-3 hrs tossing and turning.
Hope you're feeling better soon chicken :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

MS nausea is so hard to handle compared to most other types of nausea we've experienced, because it's relentless; normally a bug would be gone in 24 hours or at worst a week, but even then there's light at the end of the tunnel way sooner than this. It's the sheer length of time we face feeling rough that grinds you down mentally, plus the fact that you get more and more behind with everything if you don't try and keep going (can you hear the world's echo of "You're not ill, you're just pregnant!" ?!?) But there are men out there who would be off work and off duty generally!, if they felt like this.
I tried to act as normal as possible for my parents today but if anything this has been my worst day, feeling sick, and the bloat has got ridiculous, probably not helped by my gluten mishap yesterday, and because I ache everywhere I'm waddling painfully like I'm in my third tri already. I feel about 70 years old. It just doesn't feel right, I wasn't like this last time round. Has my body really aged that much in just two years??
EMBO - bummer @ tooth :nope:
NIX - put the doppler away for a week or two, it'll just be another thing that will drive you mad! :hugs:
TANIKIT - fancy nicking the poor animals' blankies, shame on you :haha:
NATTY - do you live in Hanley then? I spent three very happy years in that area (studied there), two in Shelton and one in Hanley. Used to work in the Hogs Head (going back 12 yrs now!!!) I left just as they built the big Wetherspoons virtually next door, with the big staircase up the middle - it was well flashy then, I'll bet it's a bit run down now...!
SHELLS - good luck tomorrow!
EVERYONE ELSE - wish my memory was sharp enough to remember what you've all written today but it's not so... Good Luck (scans), Big Hugs (MS), Congrats (newbies), Hello (general!!) :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good Afternoon Ladies, how are we all doing today?


----------



## Tanikit

Twinminator - the animals have plenty - I had NONE! :) And those new blankets are really nice - I am almost tempted to get one as a warmer receiving blanket for my baby as they are far nicer than the ones we get for babies in the shops - I know weird! Sorry you had a rough day today - hope the parents could help out a bit - that is what they should be there for!

Welcome kelliemssw and congrats! Ask your GP about scans because you should have at least one and preferably two well before the 7 month mark. You could always phone and ask if you aren't seeing the GP for a while.

Embo glad you are feeling a bit better already and hope the pain stays away - again you don't need that on top of the rest of pregnancy symptoms.

Twinminator I agree - it is the length of time that is killing - working out there are at least another 4 weeks or even more of nausea and MS feels like a lifetime - just hope it is about that and not another 7 months! And no men can never and never will get it. In fact they don't get the baby idea til the baby is outside us. I said to DH the other day that he needs to look after his two children and he looked all confused - I don't think he considers he has a second child til he can hold it and see it - he just has a sick, grumpy pregnant wife (geez no wonder they find it hard)


----------



## Embo78

Hey Sammy.
How're you feeling today ? Still POAS !!!!!
I can't say anything, I was poas for three weeks !!!!!! I might put all my tests on if the shame doesn't get the better of me!!


----------



## Embo78

Just been letting myself get excited. Been looking at the bugaboo prams. Soo cool. I want one!!!!
And the yummy mummy changing bags are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

No took my last one yesterday....lol :rofl: I am feeling good today feel very restless couldnt fall asleep until almost 2am this morning!


----------



## Reebo

Hi all!

Just back from my scan...saw a beautiful little blob with a heartbeat of 121 bpm! :happydance: We were able to hear it too! They dated me at 6 weeks, 1 day, so I'm pretty much on target.

I've also been taking Zofran and feeling sooooo much better. Still not 100%, but I don't feel like total death anymore. I knew I was feeling better when I saw a sign for Taco Bell today and thought that sounded delicious. I don't even really like Taco Bell!


----------



## Tanikit

Yay Reebo - such great news - the scan and the fact that you are feeling better!


----------



## membas#1

anybody else have random crying spells? mine seem to be more frequent over the last week. it can come up when SO just comes over and gives me a hug, or when I'm alone. they don't last long, and i usually feel a little better after the release...i know it's just hormones and the normal fears of being pregnant for the first time. i do tend to feel a little down with all this tiredness and what not. i'm sure some of it stems from wanting to do stuff but not having the energy to do it...argh! sorry ladies, just a vent after a crying spell..


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit - my parents? Helping? :rofl: Hang on a minute while I compose myself.

And I'm in agreement that all some people see is a grumpy poorly person (and I actually think I'm doing a darn good job of ploughing on as normal, sort of...!), they totally forget what's actually happening in there, if only there was a porthole! :)
The irony is everyone treats you different when you have the bump, but by then it's often when you're starting to feel human again. Such is life! (Such is men!!!) :rofl:


----------



## membas#1

Reebo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just back from my scan...saw a beautiful little blob with a heartbeat of 121 bpm! :happydance: We were able to hear it too! They dated me at 6 weeks, 1 day, so I'm pretty much on target.
> 
> I've also been taking Zofran and feeling sooooo much better. Still not 100%, but I don't feel like total death anymore. I knew I was feeling better when I saw a sign for Taco Bell today and thought that sounded delicious. I don't even really like Taco Bell!

:thumbup::thumbup:Yay! I'm glad you had a good scan! Can't wait for mine on Wed. I'm glad you are feeling better :)


----------



## kelliemssw

I had crying spells a few weeks back. It was horrible...I'm usually centered but it totally threw me for a loop. Hugs to you membas#1!


----------



## Twinminator

:hugs: membas, I'm sure you are not alone, by a long stretch :hugs:

YAY Reebo :)


----------



## membas#1

yeah, this spell isn't over--here we go again. i think yesterday i tried to stay busy to keep from getting too worked up--today i just feel like getting it out of my system. unfortunately it does NOT help with nausea....


----------



## Embo78

Yay Reebo. So glad it went well. FXed mine goes ok too :neutral:


----------



## Embo78

As for crying spells, I sat on my couch last week absolutely bawling my eyes out to Emmerdale of all things !!


----------



## kelly brown

i just did at eastenders lol how funny are we xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Ha ha. My OH is scared of even talking to me, I either cry or stress at him !! I'm not too worried bout the crying but is anyone else acting like a dragon?? I'm awfully stressed. It doesn't take much to set me off and then I feel really guilty for being such a cow bag !!


----------



## munchykins

Hi - this is my first time posting in a forum thingy and according to my docs calculations i am 5 weeks+2 days. I got a BFP on 20th, rang the doctor on the 21st to make appointment but he said he didn't want to see me as the home tests are pretty reliable. He asked when my last period was and calculated my EDD as the 29th March 2011. I had to go in and fill out a form with the receptionist to get a booking in appointment with the midwife on the 22nd but am still waiting to hear anything, although the midwife connected to the surgery is apparently semi-retired.


----------



## kelly brown

Embo78 said:


> Ha ha. My OH is scared of even talking to me, I either cry or stress at him !! I'm not too worried bout the crying but is anyone else acting like a dragon?? I'm awfully stressed. It doesn't take much to set me off and then I feel really guilty for being such a cow bag !!

snap lol hubby likes since you became pregnant your turned in to a right cow lol i said well you better get used to this as your got another 7 months left lol and if i was you i would perpare your self for thre giving birthing part of it lol you think i am a cow now you wait till i am in labour lol :haha::haha:he was like oh shit never thought of that lol pmsl xxx oh love the new picture by the way xxx


----------



## kelly brown

munchykins said:


> Hi - this is my first time posting in a forum thingy and according to my docs calculations i am 5 weeks+2 days. I got a BFP on 20th, rang the doctor on the 21st to make appointment but he said he didn't want to see me as the home tests are pretty reliable. He asked when my last period was and calculated my EDD as the 29th March 2011. I had to go in and fill out a form with the receptionist to get a booking in appointment with the midwife on the 22nd but am still waiting to hear anything, although the midwife connected to the surgery is apparently semi-retired.

welcome and congrats happy healthy 9 months :baby:


----------



## Embo78

munchykins said:


> Hi - this is my first time posting in a forum thingy and according to my docs calculations i am 5 weeks+2 days. I got a BFP on 20th, rang the doctor on the 21st to make appointment but he said he didn't want to see me as the home tests are pretty reliable. He asked when my last period was and calculated my EDD as the 29th March 2011. I had to go in and fill out a form with the receptionist to get a booking in appointment with the midwife on the 22nd but am still waiting to hear anything, although the midwife connected to the surgery is apparently semi-retired.

Welcome to March Mummies munchykins.
Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm an emotional wreck anyway. I cry really easily and I get really snappy. I see anyone noticing a difference.


----------



## braijackava

Havent had internet access except on my phone. So I havent been able to post things, catch up, or accept any friend requests. Get internet back on tuesday. Just been tired and having pains on both sides. I actually sneezed today and almost died from the pain. I have been taking zofran in the morning as soon as I start to feel sick, and it seems to help. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## munchykins

i feel so bloated and nauseas in the evenings. Also is it normal to get mild cramps and sometimes it feels like AF is still gonna arrive but thankfully there is nothing when i check (and i'm checking loads cos i'm peeing a lot)


----------



## membas#1

Thanks ladies for sharing your stories on the crying thing...makes me feel a bit more 'normal' I'm pretty emotional normally and crying has always come easy to me...but not this easy! Oh well, I'm off to go for a swim...that will surely cheer me up and use up some energy--hopefully leaving less energy for crying later! :)


----------



## braijackava

Have been really snippy with everyone lately. Feel like I am in a cloud lately


----------



## Tanikit

Believe it or not I am doing better emotionally since falling pregnant - I get severe PMDD every month when not pregnant and it results in me being like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde. That being said though I am now far more tearful than normal (usually its just irrtability and anger) - I want to cry at ridculous things like magazines and books and movies and sometimes just getting up in the morning. 

Last pregnancy I was a nightmare and DH and I fought badly every single weekend. This time he has only got moaned at once and I am quite proud of myself. I think its having DD to look after and also having her company and a little girl to chat to (don't worry not about pregnancy - just about her life) as DH is not talkative enough for me and I need a lot of company. Tears are easier to hide than anger so I hope it stays this way.


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator i live in Stockton Brook about 3 miles from Hanley middle of Hanley and Leek is best way to describe it ! Yes Spoons is a bit of a dive now to be fair lol but hey stoke is x


----------



## Juste3boys

I am so happy! Went to see my mw today for a booking appointment and she was very reassuring! Also yesterday I had a family view my house and we have agreed to do a swap which means all being well in about 6-8 weeks I will be moving back to my home town of Enfield and my oh will move in with me so we will get to be a proper family for the first time ever!!!!!! (I currently have a house in suffolk where my ex is from and only get to spend weekends with my oh) So very happy and it will mean he will really get to be a part of this pregnancy as with Sam he missed most of the scans and all of the appointments, baby moving etc etc plus it will make life so much easier for me as i will no longer have to do a two hour drive with baby and all the equipment every few days!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

munchykins said:


> Hi - this is my first time posting in a forum thingy and according to my docs calculations i am 5 weeks+2 days. I got a BFP on 20th, rang the doctor on the 21st to make appointment but he said he didn't want to see me as the home tests are pretty reliable. He asked when my last period was and calculated my EDD as the 29th March 2011. I had to go in and fill out a form with the receptionist to get a booking in appointment with the midwife on the 22nd but am still waiting to hear anything, although the midwife connected to the surgery is apparently semi-retired.

Do you want to be bump buddies? I am also Due March 29 so we have the same EDD...yeah, how have you been feeling?


----------



## bobo5901

Well its official, I popped a button on my pants today...hahaha. When I first found out I was pregnant, I weighed 136 and I am 5'8, so I guess I am pretty slim, but I can feel my fat coming on. Pants are tight, even my underwear feels tight. Overall, my butt got bigger. I even had to buy a different bra, not for the cup size, but for the chest. I went from a B34 (I know small) to a A36, even that I feel it too tight. I didn't realize I was going to change so soon. 

Anyone noticing a quick change?


----------



## holly2234

blessedmomma said:


> yay zoesmommy- im 8 weeks today too!:happydance:
> 
> holly2234- whats your tat say? i looked really close but cant see

Its my OH's name inside a heart made up of <3. His is the same with my name :)


----------



## readynwilling

Kns - hope the scan goes well!!

Hi someoldgirl, kelliemssw, & munchykins

Congrats on the scan Reebo


----------



## braijackava

Such bad dizzy spells today. Felt like I had the spins


----------



## blessedmomma

holly2234 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yay zoesmommy- im 8 weeks today too!:happydance:
> 
> holly2234- whats your tat say? i looked really close but cant see
> 
> Its my OH's name inside a heart made up of <3. His is the same with my name :)Click to expand...

awww thats precious! does the heart made up with a 3 have any significance to you or is that just how you made the heart?

hiya everyone! read today to stay caught up, lol, but had an ob appt so didnt have time to reply. have another scan tues.

hope everyone is getting on ok with ms, crying , and all other pg symptoms:hugs:

embo- you are just adorable!!!!!!


----------



## cryingtrying

Well scan last week confirmed that my new edd is march 7!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Morning everyone and hope we all have a good day today. Good luck for those with scans and appointments today.

Welcome to the new Moms.

I have to go in and help at work today as the boss will be busy with a disciplinary hearing - could be tense at work today so hoping we will all cope ok and that it will be quiet. Usually I am off Friday mornings. Hopefully the emotions don't play up as the tension with pregnancy might not be great - at least I am not involved, but there are few people at work so we all know each other very well.


----------



## Embo78

Well thank you very much Melissa !! :blush::blush:

Hope you go ok at work today Tanikit. There's nothing worse than a tense atmosphere at work :)


----------



## braijackava

So weird that some of you are waking up and I am just going to sleep. Well good day and good night to everyone


----------



## Embo78

Night night braijackava!!!
It's 6:45 am in the uk !!


----------



## munchykins

morning all - am feeling rather queasy this morning and still bloated, but am also feeling very happy and amazed that something is growing inside me


----------



## 2nd time

cheese toasty for breakfast yummy , still feel sick lol but eating helps, at least thats my excuse an i am sticking to it.

i need advice on double buggies any ideas whats good and whats not


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning! I went up a box!


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> cheese toasty for breakfast yummy , still feel sick lol but eating helps, at least thats my excuse an i am sticking to it.
> 
> i need advice on double buggies any ideas whats good and whats not

I've got a Jane tandem travel system, i.e. one that lasts from birth til about 3yrs and is one-behind-the-other style, loads better than side-by-side for getting in and out of shops, and has an impressive turning circle so can get round very tight corners in Mothercare!!!!!!

It's brill because you have the frame (chassis) then clip the car seats on top so you're not waking baby/s to get it in and out of a car. Then when they're too old for baby seats, you fold out the seat-parts of the frame and put the fabric covers over (don't need to keep taking them off once they're on) and voila, toddler seats. Importantly, you can do one at a time (i.e. baby seat nearest you and facing you, toddler seating at the front facing out) which will be essential for you. If you want any more details, shout me :flower:

My problem now is... will I cope with my double buggy and a sling? Or should I invest in a triple buggy (sooo hard to find a decent tandem one for differently aged children) and for what could be a very short space of time anyway? Or should I use the tandem for baby plus one twin, and alternate having one walking (with no option for the third child to rest if the others are asleep...? pleeease, nooo, too stressful, lol) OR should I never leave the house without another adult and just get a single buggy for the beanie?

ANY advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl xx

^^^ what about a buggie board hun? xx


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> cheese toasty for breakfast yummy , still feel sick lol but eating helps, at least thats my excuse an i am sticking to it.
> 
> i need advice on double buggies any ideas whats good and whats not
> 
> I've got a Jane tandem travel system, i.e. one that lasts from birth til about 3yrs and is one-behind-the-other style, loads better than side-by-side for getting in and out of shops, and has an impressive turning circle so can get round very tight corners in Mothercare!!!!!!
> 
> It's brill because you have the frame (chassis) then clip the car seats on top so you're not waking baby/s to get it in and out of a car. Then when they're too old for baby seats, you fold out the seat-parts of the frame and put the fabric covers over (don't need to keep taking them off once they're on) and voila, toddler seats. Importantly, you can do one at a time (i.e. baby seat nearest you and facing you, toddler seating at the front facing out) which will be essential for you. If you want any more details, shout me :flower:
> 
> My problem now is... will I cope with my double buggy and a sling? Or should I invest in a triple buggy (sooo hard to find a decent tandem one for differently aged children) and for what could be a very short space of time anyway? Or should I use the tandem for baby plus one twin, and alternate having one walking (with no option for the third child to rest if the others are asleep...? pleeease, nooo, too stressful, lol) OR should I never leave the house without another adult and just get a single buggy for the beanie?
> 
> ANY advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!Click to expand...

thanks i knew you would have some good advice.

sounds like you should just never leave the house again lol. or get your dh to quit work and leave him with the headache . their are some nice tripples on the net from the us


----------



## Twinminator

Cheryl xx said:


> ^^^ what about a buggie board hun? xx

Ooh yes, now I've heard about them, I may have to look that up, although I wonder if they'll fit a double... :shrug:

You've made me have to Google now, Cheryl!! I'll be in trouble!! :rofl:


----------



## Kalvinsmummy

I am due 25th march Kalvinsmummy
2nd timer.


----------



## Twinminator

Twinminator said:


> Cheryl xx said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ what about a buggie board hun? xx
> 
> Ooh yes, now I've heard about them, I may have to look that up, although I wonder if they'll fit a double... :shrug:
> 
> You've made me have to Google now, Cheryl!! I'll be in trouble!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Well I've googled and it seems compatibility is the main issue for me. Have emailed Jane Powertwin company to ask about it. Thanks again Cheryl :thumbup:

Going to go and find a baby shop to browse today, seeing as I have been paid yay. Saying that, I'm sooo rubbish at shopping, I always seem to put things back on the shelf or hanger, thinking "I might find it cheaper elsewhere" :dohh:
Will be on later to tell you what I haven't bought!! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Embo78 said:


> pinkycat said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry tesharika :hugs:
> Welcome new ladies.
> Pinksnowball lovely to see you again.
> Kenziesmommy -twins :happydance: so exciting.
> Im going to get some housework done quickly before the sickness kicks in cos MIL is coming round and I'm ashamed of my kitchen floor :blush:
> 
> Embo- Iv just noticed your from manchester. Whereabouts are you? Im in Irlam xx
> 
> I'm originally from Rochdale gtr Manchester. I now live in Blackburn lancs. Small world eh?
> I've forgotten what housework is but I have been baking up a storm. Made some cupcakes for my sister and 2 yr old nephew and just done a gorge strawberry pavlova. I ate the left over strawberries with whipped up cream and my tummy does NOT like it!! Can feel the cream turning over in my tummy. I've turned a lovely shade of green !!Click to expand...

ooh your just up the road im in Darwen :winkwink:


----------



## Juste3boys

How old are your twins?

I really like the Jane but am considering just having a sling and a single buggy although I suspect that some kind of double will be needed at some point as sam will only be 13 months old when this one comes along! I have no intention of getting the phil and ted though as I can't stand them and i don't care how comfy they are to push or anything else!


----------



## Juste3boys

Twinimator, have just been looking on ebay at the Jane's and it appears they do their own buggy board called a surfer if that helps!


----------



## 2nd time

just got my booking app 16th aug and 12 week scan 1 sep would fel like forever but already had one scan thank god


----------



## 2nd time

Kalvinsmummy said:


> I am due 25th march Kalvinsmummy
> 2nd timer.

how old is your first mine is 23 weeks an i am 8 weeks gone


----------



## Tanikit

Well we survived work - it was very quiet which gave us lots of time to chat!

Nix yay for the next box!

Twinminator enjoy the shopping - at least looking gives you ideas.

I weighed myself today and I have neither lost nor put on weight despite needing bigger clothes. I am hoping I can delay the weight gain as long as possible as once I start putting it on I think it will go up very fast.


----------



## lilo

Hi All, its been ages since I've been on, so I'm just checking in to let you know that all is well here , I have a lot to catch up on here xx I ended up in the A&E last Friday with really bad stomach cramps, but its fine, it seems that swelling my stomach is trapped wind and there is nothing that I can really do for it only watch my diet bla bla bla, still feel like crap, with morning sickness still lasting all day long. But I did get to have a scan and everything is going well (and there is only one bub in there). its going to take me ages to catch up with all that is going on here xx !


----------



## Twinminator

Juste3boys said:


> How old are your twins?
> 
> I really like the Jane but am considering just having a sling and a single buggy although I suspect that some kind of double will be needed at some point as sam will only be 13 months old when this one comes along! I have no intention of getting the phil and ted though as I can't stand them and i don't care how comfy they are to push or anything else!

Thanks for info on surfer board, I did see it but it looked enormous, I really need to see some in action, will try and find a biiiig baby store in one of the big cities one day.

My girls will be 2yrs1mth when baby arrives, so I really don't know what my travel needs will be. If they start pre-school a few sessions a week at 2.5yrs, then any shopping I need to do that's not do-able online, I can do when they're in nursery. For the first four months I can use a sling if I have to I suppose.
And for social outings, well, surely I'll have another adult with me to push a single...?
I may be as well to wait and see how I manage postbirth with the sling, and how well behaved my 2yr olds will turn out...!!! :wacko:

BTW, the "large baby store" that I ventured to today (which had a lovely website) had just one single door entry (I probably could've got in but past experience of embarrassingly getting stuck made me not even bother). So my sole purchase this morning was a lovely bunch of bananas!! :laugh2:


----------



## kns

hi all
just got back from hospital and had scan which shows a bleed but the baby is fine. 9weeks and 1 day according to the scan and should be back in 2-3 weeks with dating scan unless anymore bleeding, its 2.31 cm now it was amazing.
xxx


----------



## Embo78

Ooo Anababe. Where bouts in Darwen are you? That really is a small world!!

Kns that's fab news. Can tell your over the moon :)


----------



## kns

yay now just got wait 3 weeks then everyone will know!!!


----------



## Anababe

Embo78 said:


> Ooo Anababe. Where bouts in Darwen are you? That really is a small world!!
> 
> Kns that's fab news. Can tell your over the moon :)

Im just in town near the new Leisure Center :) Where are you?x


----------



## Embo78

I'm at brownhill in Blackburn Anababe.

Woo hoo I'm seven weeks today :)


----------



## blessedmomma

hello ladies! how are we all today? its a lovely friday here. yay for the weekend!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

yipeee for good scans and appts, and good luck with the shopping.:thumbup:

im actually not that sick today so far. its amazing how much easier that makes the day go


----------



## kns

EMBO78 - Hi how did you get the food sized ticker for pregnancy?
i have been on the website did the ticker and tried copying and pasting both options to my signature but it wont allow me to?
x


----------



## Embo78

I just did what you said. Think it was the second one I pasted. I'll have another look and tell you :)


----------



## Embo78

Yup it's the second one kns.
Make sure you're copying the whole code :)


----------



## kelly brown

going for my second private scan tomorrow at half 9 wish me lucks its been 2 weeks since we last saw baby brown so we will dif notice the size differance i was 6wk 3 last scan tomorrow i am 8 wks 3 cannot wait xxxx congrats to every one on there scans today xxx


----------



## RacheyBaby198

I'll be sadly leaving you lovely ladies. Have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Embo78

So sorry Racheybaby :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Shrimpy

so sorry Rachy :( :hugs: Hope to see you back over here very soon!


----------



## kelly brown

so sorry racheybaby xxx


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sorry rachey :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

sooo sorry racheybaby :cry:


----------



## MumtoJ

RacheyBaby198 so sorry hun, hope you get a sticky one soon


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all,

Not even going to try and catch up on all the posts other than to say

Yay for good scans

welcome and congrats to all the new mummies

And big hugs for all of those who need them.


Had my first MW app on Monday which went well but interesting keeping a toddler amused at the same time. Been to Dr and have my tablets to help with the MS now so on the whole much better, but they do make me even more sleepy, didn't take one at lunch today as I lost most of the morning drowsing which wasn't great when trying to also look after DS and am regretting it this evening, been sick every 20 mins since 5ish, have just managed to take my tablet so will probably fall asleep again soon.

Hope everyone is well - take care


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to hear that cathryn.:hugs:

maybe they can give you something else. it really isnt realistic to think you can sleep all day unless this is first pregnancy and you dont have a job. you have a little one, so you would think they would give you something else that doesnt cause drowsiness


----------



## MumtoJ

Thanks Melissa, it was difficult enough getting that out of them, but as I ended up in hospital last time they relented - will have to see how I go, weekend now so OH will be around bless him he tries really hard but cant "fix" it so gets frustrated


----------



## readynwilling

Hey all!

Hope everyones upcomming scans go well. 

Im really tired these days and don't feel so hot these days. I can really only stomach bland foods. But im never sick - just grossly nauseas.


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Hey, My EDD is March 29th! :flow:


----------



## Embo78

Welcome to march mummies BellaBlu xx


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Racheybaby - so sorry.

Welcome BellaBlu and congrats!

kns great news - so glad it went well and you know what is causing the spotting now.

I went severely hypoglycaemic today - I've known it would come sometime, but that doesn't make it any easier. I couldn't walk or talk and fought DH when he tried to help. DD wandered around the house alone for heaven knows how long before he got home. The lows are making me vomit which is weird cause that has never happened before and also is extremely unhelpful cause then my sugars can't come up again if I can't keep anything down. I know I yelled at DH to take me to the hospital but he never will and he's probably right but I get so scared. When I pray about this I say: please look after my baby inside me, look after DD when I can't and look after DH who is so tired and trying so hard. I almost forget about me. I begged my mother to come and visit for the next 3 weeks which will be the most difficult but she can't (she lives very far away) - I so need some help mostly for DDs sake. I can't prevent this - I am doing my best and it will still happen. I just hope my two children will be ok. Sorry for the long rant - it really was too much for me today - it kills me not to be able to do anything to help the people I care about and to cause them so much trouble and then add the worry and I am just a wreck.


----------



## braijackava

The sky is grey outside, which is pretty much how I feel today. Need to get over it though, I have it pretty easy compared to a lot of you. No ms yet at 6+3 so crossing my fingers it never comes! My first appt is not until august 24th, I dont know if they will do a scan then. Seems so far away. Hope the beanie is ok until then. I hope everyone who has been having a hard time gets a little relief.


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes tanikit! im sorry your having a rough time. i cant imagine how hard this is on you and your family, especially you! im gonna be praying for you:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sorry tanikit. i hope things get a little easier and hope you can find someone to help you in the meantime. that sounds very scary. take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

another day lazying around. no tears today, so that's a plus! i think i've just accepted that i may have many days right now that i just don't get anything done. i'm fortunate enough to be on summer break, so no work until i hit about week 11 of this pregnancy. i sure was hopeful that i wouldn't get the nausea, but it's here and i think to stay. it's only been a few days so i'm still trying to figure out what works best for me. i did go for a swim today and that's the best part of the day for me. i'm not nauseous in the pool when i'm swimming. go figure. so--no actual physical sickness for me yet, just the nausea and much food aversion. 

boiled up some brown rice with homemade chicken stock for dinner, so hopefully some nutrition in that, since it's not much of a dinner. i definitely do not feel well. ugh.


----------



## Tanikit

Braijakava hope you feel a bit better today and that the sun comes out too - I find going and sitting in the sun helps me feel better sometimes. Hang in there - 24 August does seem ages away, but time does eventually pass - hope you get a scan then too.

Thanks blessedmomma - spent the night in DDs bed last night as she kept waking up. Poor child woke up at midnight to me crying and said: "Mommy I can help you. Do you want an apple? Will that help your sugar levels?" I wanted to cry more hearing that. She's a darling but it can't be easy on her.

Membas pregnancy is hard on everyone (ok except the few who sail through through it - lucky them :)) Go easy on yourself and take it as it comes and never compare what you go through with others - there will always be someone having it harder oir easier, but you aren't them - you have to survive with what you have been given. MS is tough - hope you feel a bit better soon and find some nice foods that help - haev heard that mints and ginger help some people. My sister found milk helped her. Me I'm still out on what helps. Good luck for today.

Feeling a bit better this morning - still like I am living in a fog. We plan to take DD out to a restaurant today with play gyms for her and she's quite excited. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all

Tankit - so sorry your having such a tough time. fx it settles for you soon


----------



## Beckster30

Morning ladies,

Sorry haven't been on for a while, been crazy busy this week helping in our church holiday club, 80+ kids, great fun but totally exhausting!

Tanikit, sorry things are so rough for you at the moment :hug:

Welcome Bellablu and congratulations!!

Well I heard the sweetest sound ever yesterday, my little baby's heartbeat on the doppler, makes it feel a bit more real now esp as I haven't had a scan so sort of feels I've been imagining it! I didn't have a watch to time but the heartbeat was roughly 168bpm :) Tried to find it again later so DH could listen but the little monkey was hiding!

Anyway I had a fab booking in appt with my midwife (who I love!) on Monday. I feel really reassured she's going to look after me and as DS was such a big baby, she said we'll keep a close eye on baby's growth and will send me for a growth scan anytime I'm concerned. Though she said my chances of having a home birth are almost zero as DS was so big (10lbs 13.5ozs) and I had some issues after the birth. Also got to have the GTT test as I'm higher risk for GD because of his weight. 

My hospital now offer a free nuchal scan which has to been done between 11 and 13+6 weeks, as I'm going on holiday on 28th August when I'm 13 weeks it should be before then so I'm just waiting for a letter or phone call from hospital with a date, can't wait!!

Anyway need to go and get ready for my hairdressers appt, hope you girls have a fab saturday xx


----------



## Juste3boys

Tanikit! sorry you are having such a rough time, my oh is is type 1 and goes severely hypo without much warning which always worries me that it could happen when he is looking after our son! when I was pregnant last time my blood sugar kept dropping so that I would faint with very little warning and I found that the glucose tablets helped stave it off if I got any indicator that it was about to happen. don't know if they work for you? fingers crossed it starts to improve soon I can only imagine what a nightmare it is to manage in pregnancy. here if you ever want to talk xxxxx


----------



## natty1985

Morning Ladies

Tankit sorry your having such a rough time....

Beckster thats great ive ordered mine still waiting though :) 

Kellyb - Hope you go on ok at your scan remember pics 

KNS- Fantastic news on your scan :)

Shrimpy, Cherly and Melissa how are you all my lovely bump buddies? 

x


----------



## Twinminator

Hello all :hi:

Despite the thread slowing down a tad, still so much happens if you don't log on for while!

RachyBaby, sorry you've had to leave the thread :nope: I hope you get some good news again soon :flower:

All you MS people (and there's sadly too many to list! but I know who you are... :winkwink:) it's just horrible isn't it, I too feel like I've got a long term tummy bug. AND we've had the offer of a free baby sitter tonight as it's my birthday on Tuesday (and DH home for weekend in between his 6wk stint in London) BUT his idea of a night out is propping up the bar (no thanks) and ordinarily my idea of a night out is a nice restaurant.... the very LAST thing I need at the moment is to bring my dinner up in PUBLIC! :dohh: So looks like it's a thanks but no thanks. BU&&ER!!!

However, it pales into insignificance compared to some of your probs (Tanikit, you immediately spring to mind) so I put myself in perspective very quickly. Hope your DD is having fun in that play area today :flower:

Ooh, I've seen a really ace triple buggy/pram on Ebay, FX I'll win it, they're £800 new plus £140 shipping (only made and sold in Australia) but I'm up against 20 other bidders! Wish me luck!

Last but not least, welcome BellaBlu and any other newbies that I may have missed (or are lurking but haven't joined lol) xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Racheybaby - im so sorry :hugs:
Beckster -yay for hearing the heartbeat :happydance:
Kelly brown -I hope your scan has gone well (I think its today)
Tanikit- pregnancy is hard enough without added worries so have some :hugs: I hope things settle down soon.

I'm feeling so sick it's just never ending but Jamie (DH) is off work for 2weeks now so hopefully that will be easier.

Is anyone else feeling more *rounded*? My usual pants won't fasten anymore and a few people have commented on my rounded tummy. This is my 3rd baby though.
chrissie xx


----------



## Embo78

Morning girls.
Sorry to hear about peeps feeling terrible :hugs:
I've been having all day feeling sick but not actually being sick so I have much more energy thank goodness as I'm back to work on Monday. Looking forward to it actually. Never thought I'd say that!!


----------



## Tanikit

Agggh MS - sorry for all of us suffering with it. Twinminator sorry you feel you can't get out - throwing up in public won't be great. Could you maybe make it later when you feel a bit better? Mine actually disappeared when we ate out today but that restaurant makes really good easy to eat food - I haven't been able to eat so much in a while and feel ok. And good luck with the bidding - hope you get it!

DD had a wonderful time playing and didn't want to come home - they have child minders there who are great with the kids which gave DH and I some time alone for a bit too.

pimkycat I am wearing maternity clothes to work since I cannot fit into the majority of my clothes anymore and don't feel like wearing a size up for a few weeks. People are also starting to notice with me now.

Ate an ice cream today to keep my sugars up late afternoon and got DH to check on me so I could get an hours sleep without going low and so far so good. Been very shaky and down today which is normal after what happened last night. Hopefully if I can keep my sugars up all day today (preferably normal levels) then I will feel better and can keep going - the outing was an excellent idea to bring my mood up too.


----------



## kelly brown

evening ladies well today has been the best day of my life other than my wedding day of course lol 
well went for my scan first time hubbys been cos of work hence why i booked up for a saturday scan went fab whoop whoop baby has grown from 9.9mm to 24mm and he/she was moving he/she legs we could see it i was on cloud 9 and hubby was so thrilled was moving loads of course i canot fill it but she said he/her is getting used to moving there legs listerned to heart beat was 164bpm she siad up to 180 is normal so was so happy here is a little picture for you she is dating me 9wks 2 days but my dates are 8wks 3 days but she reakons they will dif change at 12wk scan as baby is alot bigger thaqn 8 wks 3 days ;-)
here is a little picture for you baby has turned around so head is down and legs are up towards my ribs you can see the sac and the little line which is how baby is getting the food etc never knew that good i am sooooooo happy bring on the 12wks scan xxx



https://i28.tinypic.com/kc16ye.jpg our little fighter xxx baby brown xx


----------



## pinkycat

lovely scan pic Kelly Brown :happydance:
That is so cute. You sound so excited xx


----------



## kelly brown

pinkycat said:


> lovely scan pic Kelly Brown :happydance:
> That is so cute. You sound so excited xx

i am lol :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: after 2 mmc and seeing our baby moving there legs and wrilggling there aint no better feeling than this :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## holly2234

blessedmomma said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yay zoesmommy- im 8 weeks today too!:happydance:
> 
> holly2234- whats your tat say? i looked really close but cant see
> 
> Its my OH's name inside a heart made up of <3. His is the same with my name :)Click to expand...
> 
> awww thats precious! does the heart made up with a 3 have any significance to you or is that just how you made the heart?
> 
> hiya everyone! read today to stay caught up, lol, but had an ob appt so didnt have time to reply. have another scan tues.
> 
> hope everyone is getting on ok with ms, crying , and all other pg symptoms:hugs:
> 
> embo- you are just adorable!!!!!!Click to expand...

Well we met on the internet and its made up of the < and 3 from the keyboard :)


----------



## braijackava

Doing ok today. Not any new symptoms, just same old same old. Woke up this morning feeling very pregnant, but now I feel the opposite. Just being very negative lately, telling myself something is wrong with the baby so as not to get my hopes up. Family get together tomorrow, so hopefully that cheers me up. Here is hopeing I dont spill the beans. Dont really want to tell anyone until we see the heartbeat.


----------



## bubbalicious

Hi all

Sorry I don't get chance to post much, still hanging in there tho (I think!!). My friend loaned me her doppler today, can't find our little peanuts HB yet tho, might try again in a few days or maybe in a week. Don't like not being able to hear it, paranoid enough as it is!!

Kelly - Love the scan pic, v cute hanging upside down!

Twinminator - I have twins too (20months), how old are yours? Have you decided to go for the ABC buggy? I've been looking at one of those too, either that or a T3, but like the idea of the reclining seat with the ABC so babe can face me. Good luck with the ebay bid! Fingers crossed I'll be looking too in a few months time.


----------



## Embo78

Ahhhh Kelly that is the best news EVER !!
I can't wait to go to mine now. I'll be 8 wk 3 dys I'd love to see bubs move!! So chuffed for ya xx


----------



## Twinminator

bubbalicious said:


> Hi all
> 
> Twinminator - I have twins too (20months), how old are yours? Have you decided to go for the ABC buggy? I've been looking at one of those too, either that or a T3, but like the idea of the reclining seat with the ABC so babe can face me. Good luck with the ebay bid! Fingers crossed I'll be looking too in a few months time.

My twins are 17mths, will be just turned 2 when bubs arrives :)

Yes, the buggy I'm looking at is an ABC, not heard of the T3, will have to do some googling on that!
Only trouble is, the ABC for sale has the toddler add-on seat, not the baby add-on seat, so have emailed seller cos I don't know if it is suitable for toddler and newborn side by side (i.e. if you have to have both of the main seats reclined together / upright together). If I bought the baby seat separately from Oz brand new, I'd be paying more for that than the buggy itself!!! These things are never simple are they.....


----------



## Anababe

Aww so glad you had a good scan Kelly how exciting :D i cant wait for mine in.. 5 weeks! Its too long lol

Ive been so ill this week, ive not been able to function just slept all day with the ms.. but today ive not been too bad just waves of nausea on and off, i went food shopping and managed to play with my boys all afternoon though so im happy :D Hope it stays away! lol

Im off to bed now, will catch up on everyone tomorrow :) x


----------



## Anababe

Oh and 7 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

I've also had a better day today than the past couple. Nausea seemed to just show a few times today--instead of lingering all day. It's been worse this late afternoon, but manageable. I"m exhausted and as SO said "you haven't even done much today" gee thanks. I know he didn't mean anything by it but you know--I cooked breakfast, lounged in bed with SO for a few hours, did a half ass job of sweeping the floors (SO went back and did it over thank goodness), brushed the dog, and then we ran a few errands. I think I did plenty! :) Now I'm resting and he's making homemade pizza for dinner. YUM. I hope it's as good as it sounds right now....sometimes my stomach can think differently than my brain. So all in all a good day and a touch more productive than the past few. Hope you are all well! We have our 7 week scan on Wed...so excited!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats on your scan Kelly! So happy for you.

:hugs: to everyone that doesn't feel well and needs them!

I got myself a shiny new Iphone4 today :happydance: I had to stand in line for 4 hours to get it (it only came out yesterday in Canada). 4 hours is a long time for a preggo women to stand in a line with nothing to eat or drink... but the guys around me were great.. let me leave to go pee or whatever i needed. 

AND - this is the first day i've logged onto this thread and not added a new march mummy... may we be approaching the final bnb march mum #'s? lol.


----------



## babyharris201

Hi everyone. My name is brandy,My EDD is March 4, I am 9weeks 4days pregnant! I have an almost 3 year old daughter, Kadence. In february I had a mmc at 8 weeks. It was very hard, and I am finding it hard to get excited about this baby just yet. I had my first DR. Appt July 27, I did a bunch of paper work had a glucose test and blood taken.I go back August 12. My insurance will only cover 1 ultra sound, and that's scheduled for Sept 28. I am hoping to hear the heart beat at my next appt, but the nurse told me it would be too soon, I'll be 11 weeks 2days by then. I am very anxious to find out that my baby is ok... But I guess given the fact that my boobs are still crazy sore, and I am sick all the time, and peeing all the time, I guess everything is A-ok!I am so glad I finally found a forum with other March mommies!


----------



## braijackava

Felt very not preggo today, so being the crazy hormonal obviously pregnant woman I am, I took 2 tests. Both had the very dark test line appear before the control line. And it actually made me feel better.


----------



## Tanikit

Kelly so glad your scan went well - great pic!

Braijackava I've been tempted to use more hpts at times - anything for reassurance :) Glad it did reassure you.

:hugs: for anyone suffering the dreaded MS. 

Readynwilling - think there will still be some more of us :) You've done a great job keeping up with us - thanks.

Woke up hypoglycaemic today and really have battled to get going - I really need to train DH to carry on as though I am away - in the hope he'll dress DD and get ready to go out cause its really hard to get up all in a fog and get everything done on time. Anyway, sugars are acceptable now and we can go out - hope they stay up this morning.


----------



## Twinminator

Babyharris201, congrats and welcome!

Er, yes Readynwilling, I think you spoke a little too soon! :haha:

How can I be so bored bored bored when I've got so much to do...???? :winkwink:


----------



## Natsby

Am I too late to join? I am due 15th March, one day before my birthday so no partying this year. I don´t feel pregnant at all which is a worry but I am so stick little bean and make me a march mummy!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome to the two newbies :)

Good afternoon to all. I've got the worst cold ever. Feeling VERY sorry for myself and feel terrible boo hoo !!
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Natsby and Babyharris and congrats!

Its one of those days today - MS, hypoglycaemia and exhaustion - wish I could sleep, sleep, sleep. Its very quiet on here today - is everyone else suffering too or perhaps managing to get in some sleep? :hugs:

Embo sorry you have a cold - hope it clears soon.


----------



## 2nd time

i feel sooo sick all the time i cant cope its so bad its making m e panic help, is there anything i can get from dr


----------



## pinkycat

Wecome to the new ladies- congrats.
sorry you have a cold Embo.
2nd time I would go to the docs,they can give you something to ease the sickness if it's really bad.:hugs: I think i might go tomorrow cos im struggling to do anything.


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> Wecome to the new ladies- congrats.
> sorry you have a cold Embo.
> 2nd time I would go to the docs,they can give you something to ease the sickness if it's really bad.:hugs: I think i might go tomorrow cos im struggling to do anything.

thanks its soo bad all the time i cant do anything i am even finding it hard to look aftr dd


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry you are having such a rough time 2nd time - definitely try and get a doctor to prescribe something.


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> Welcome Natsby and Babyharris and congrats!
> 
> Its one of those days today - MS, hypoglycaemia and exhaustion - wish I could sleep, sleep, sleep. Its very quiet on here today - is everyone else suffering too or perhaps managing to get in some sleep? :hugs:
> 
> Embo sorry you have a cold - hope it clears soon.

Hmm, yes very quiet, I think we've all got our little battles going on at the mo haven't we. :sad1: My DH has just set off for London, not before I had a mini meltdown, begging him not to leave, but of course he has to work. Didn't help that my more sensitive girl sobbed buckets at the window watching him go. They barely see him as it is :cry:

Welcome to the newbies, sorry you've joined at a time when most of us are not quite at our best, we do brim with maternal joy most of the time, honest! :)


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> Sorry you are having such a rough time 2nd time - definitely try and get a doctor to prescribe something.

i just dont know if anything is safe to take i keep thinking abut thalidamie and thinking i just got toput up with this. told dh i cant cope so he has taken dd to his mums for a bit napp time me thinks


----------



## Shrimpy

just to say I'm still alive but feeling rough as a badgers behind and reading off a screen makes me feel worse :sick:

Hope you're all fantabulous, or as fantabulous as you can be whilst feeling like you've been run over and then covered in warm vomit (I have such a way with words).

:hugs: :friends: :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Took my last zofran this morning. I am scared of what will come the next days without it


----------



## Anababe

I had a slight spell of nausea earlier on this afternoon and was tired but was up early with kids so thats probably why, other than that ive had another pretty ok day today.. its so weird as thse last week ive hardly been able to move out of bed ive been so sick and exhausted. Wonder why its stopped :shrug: Im certainly not complaining just curious!

Im not one for worrying about things unless im experiencing pain of course, so not worried about loss of symptoms or anything, infact im quite happy just hope it stays away! I'll be more than happy with just a week of MS :D lol Although saying that i did take a CB Digi today just to make sure it still says 3+ :blush: It broke though and the little error message came up :dohh:

Think i might book an early scan, again not because im worried im just impatient :rofl:

Hope your all ok and having a nice day :)

xx


----------



## membas#1

morning all--it's early for me yet, only been awake an hour so hard to say how the day is going. i have some slight nausea but that's about it....have had just a bit of a snack since waking and will make a proper breakfast soon and see how that goes. my biggest thing is as soon as i put one bite of food in my mouth right now, the belching and bloat start for the day--it's really uncomfortable. doesn't even matter what the food is. then the nausea will kick in and linger....i'm hoping today is like yesterday--where it comes and goes...at it's worst between 3-5pm. 

hope you are all feeling as well as can be. :hugs: to those that need it :hugs:

welcome new MMs.


----------



## kelly brown

god i fill rough today just having a lazy sunday with hubby x


----------



## reversal

hi ladies i've lost my pregnancy symptoms, yesterday and today i've felt like i'm back to normal and its worrying me, up to yesterday i was nauseous all day my (.)(.) were really tender and my stomach very bloated but now nothing, also when I pass urine It feels like I have cystitis but I cant drink anymore than I do :nope:


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry everyone is feeling so rough... I got off pretty easy - smells tend to bother me but no ms... I hope that most of you start to feel better soon! 

I think im past the eat everything in site phase too - im back to more normal eating the last couple of days. 

Welcome to the new mummies!!


----------



## rainbowgroove

Having a rough day today too - nauseous and crampy :( Going to watch Sherlock Holmes then go to bed :)
Hello to all the newbies - will be chatting more when I'm feeling a bit better!
Ceri xx


----------



## Embo78

Hi reversal. I think the placenta takes over a lot of the work at 8 weeks so this may be why your symptoms are subsiding. Also sore boobs can come and go. Mine certainly do!! Plus, I think our bodies kind of get used to being pregnant so the symptoms appear to be gone but they haven't, we're just dealing with it better (if that makes any sense!!)


----------



## kelly brown

good luck to all the ladies who have scans this week look forward to pictures  going for bath bed and top gear then sleep  x x


----------



## 2nd time

right thats dcided off to dr tommorow to get somthing for this sickness its getting silly now


----------



## Embo78

Hope you get it sorted 2nd time xx

Well I'm gonna try to sleep now cos I've got to go back to work tomorrow boo hoo!! Atleast my managers leaving in October yoooo hooooo!! I'm only in tomorrow, Tuesday, Saturday and Sunday then I'm off for nearly three weeks !!


----------



## membas#1

Glad you have a nice long break coming up Embo! That will be really nice!

Better day for me today--haven't laid down until now at 5pm for a rest, and have managed most of the day without nausea. Funny tho, I think laying down makes things worse for me....perhaps that's why i've felt like shit all week--too much laying around. I'm gonna have to try and stay a bit busier. Today worked on project, took dog for hour walk, did laundry etc...nothing too exciting but i haven't felt like shit, so that's a plus!


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome to any new Moms and good luck for all the scans and appointments this week.

:hugs: to everyone who is feeling bad and exhausted and possibly lonely too.

I woke up saying: I can't do this today - its something we are supposed to say in labour not at 9 weeks pregnant! Went hypoglycaemic 4x yesterday which takes it out of me - at least I could sort it out without help. MS is 24/7 - maybe like you 2nd time I should also go and get something. The house looks like a bombs hit it - I haven't done nothing, but I cannot keep up. Even DH suggested we get someone in on Friday to help so perhaps I must take him up on that. I am living right now for the end of first trimester :) - just hope it does get better after that, but I am sure it will.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks membas. I'm looking forward to it.

So sorry you're having a horrible time of it tanikit. I hope it gets better for you really soon.

I'm off to work in half an hr. My cold seems better thank heavens! I'll try to have a look on here later (if managers not lurking!!)

Week today til my scan. I'm actually a little scared how quick it's come around!! Hope everything will be ok :)


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi Everyone - well i had my 2nd scan today - and saw/heard the heartbeat... :happydance: 145bpm, it was sooooo amazing and I got all teary (and still do everytime I think about it!) I am so so so relieved. it was measuring spot-on at 7weeks 2 days. No scanner so I can't share it with you - but hey, it looks like all the others! :haha:

:hugs: to all of you suffering from MS - I seem to still be avoiding it, which I am very thankful for. still need my afternoon naps every day though... 

:cloud9:


----------



## mazee71

Hugs for all those that need them (( ))

I'm a little worried, the last 3 nights I've been struck by period pain which persists until I lie down, I am around the time my 2nd period would have been due - do you think its that?? I've not exactly been exerting myself as I'm off work for the summer hols - and its not stretching pains either.


----------



## 2nd time

mazee71 said:


> Hugs for all those that need them (( ))
> 
> I'm a little worried, the last 3 nights I've been struck by period pain which persists until I lie down, I am around the time my 2nd period would have been due - do you think its that?? I've not exactly been exerting myself as I'm off work for the summer hols - and its not stretching pains either.

i was woken up last night y period type pains , apparently if it goes off when you lay down their should be nothing to worry about . off to dr in an hour to hopfuly get somthing for the sickness as its still driving me mad


----------



## LoolaBear

im am now officially a march mummy since i have been put back exactly one week!
i was due 26th feb but now after an emergancy scan saturday night i have now found out im a week behind and now due 4th of march (which is my mums birthday!) so im joining the club!

got a feeling pip might arrive early though. anyone else got this feeling? i keep seeing the numbers 37+3 everywhere, i just got this spooky feeling lil pip is going to make an appearance at 37wks3days and its kinda a spooky feeling as my intuition tends to be quite on spot. like i had a feeling it was identical twin girls after major amounts of identical twin girl dreams onlyto find out at my emergancy scan at the weekend that it was on fact identical twins but only one heartbeat dectected so sadly one had turned into an angel. and now i keep seeing the image of 37+3 everywhere and even dream about it as well so think i might be due in march but have her february. anyone else get spooky feelings? how is everyone today? oh and suppose i best ask if its ok to now officially join the march mummies thread? xx


----------



## mum2beagain

Are there any other March Mummies about ?

:hugs:

E.T.A - Since there is no March mummy group i thought we could use here as our little get together chat thread, just post ur name and ur edd and i will add u to the list xxxxx

:crib::baby::blue::baby::pink::baby::yellow::crib:

28th February 2011
Mel - msarkozi

1st March 2011
Loren- Mwahxx
Rainbowpea
Carly- Barbiebaby
InvisibleRain
Elly2u
Bexbexbex

2nd March 2011
Jenean - Wyatt'smama
Bronwyn- Tanikit
Laura - Laural11
haras86
:angel:Tesharika:hugs:
Linda - CuriousCat
Danuta
Willjulia
Kns
Amylou1992

3rd March 2011
Emily- maybemum2be
jojo2605
courtneybg
April - razorhips
MrsH1980
Babytora
Cherylanne
K4t1e2
20andpregnant
Emsy26
holly2234

4th March 2011 
:angel:Lea- Pinksnowball:hugs:
Rach - Nixilix
Eirian - Aunty E
L82
:angel:Heart Tree:hugs:
Jeeplover2 - Birthday Baby! :cake:
BreCon
Gravesendgirl
Bodacious
Eclipse_xo
Babyharris201

5th March 2011
Sara- Readynwilling
2ndtimer
Nat - Natty1985
LegallyErin
Becky - Beckster30
Emzi
K30nya

6th March 2011
:angel:Chaos:hugs:
kazharry
Mrs Dubs
:angel:Fitzy79:hugs:
Jo.Fo
:angel:Ttc Bubby No2:hugs:

7th March 2011
Siobhan (Von) - Shrimpy
mommybug77
kelly1979
Army_Wife426
Le_annek
Jesstula
Ladymuckly 
Cryingtrying

8th March 2011
Mama_Jess
:angel:Boothh:hugs:
DueMarch11
HopefulMi
Emsie
Bubbalicious

9th March 2011
JaniceT
lola13
Marnik
Bobo5901
Babyziborg
Mel90
Meagan - Zoesmommy
Rosie06
Kelliemssw

10th March 2011
Cathryn - MumtoJ
Kelly - Kelly Brown
Pixie2320
2nd Time

11th March 2011
:angel:Tayna86:hugs:
Scarlett316
Shelley - Shell'sAngels
Rebel_Fairy30
Siobhan87
Terri - Codegirl
Vickieh1981
Pumpkin
PinkyCat
Melissa - blessedmomma
CarrieB007
Shell121
Juste3boys

12th March 2011
Lilo
Mom2daniel
Chippsylady
someoldgirl


13th March 2011
Angela - Rottpaw
Gemma_xX
Susan - Chimpette 
Pippasdvision

14th March 2011
:angel:AfricaQueen:hugs:
Rosie123
Cloberella
Kerry - Kezziek
Tasha -Tasha
Surreysharon

15th March 2011
Tigs
Charliesmommy
Tracy - Tay
Tickledpink
Natsby

16th March 2011
Natalie Flynn
:angel:WiccanRachel:hugs:
Whitbit22
Brenna - Squat18_02
Tickledpink
Posh
LaurenFreya
EllaS

17th March 2011
Sarah - Twinminator
Mazee71
:angel:Honey08:hugs:
Lady-K
Reversal

18th March 2011
:angel:Mibebe:hugs:
Yumsymumsy
Tigerlass
Namahh

19th March 2011
SmileyShazza
Emily - Embo78
Mommyo2girls
Katieb07
Franki

20th March 2011
Happydaze
MrsSixx
Poppy144
Leesa73
Emilyjade

21st March 2011
Saija77
Tiddles24
MUmmywilty2b
KenziesMommy :baby::baby:

22nd March 2011
TCGS
KandiKinz
Rebecca - Reebo
Megan - Runnergrl
Braijackava
SP1306
Tsalag
Emma King :happydance::happydance:

23rd March 2011
Buena
Membas#1
Gemm 
Foxybabyhg3
Aquarius24
Dragonfly26
Maya23

24th March 2011
Simone - Anababe 
:angel: Dan-o:hugs:
:angel:MrsLQ:hugs:
Heavenly Day
Bride2be
Josie123
Koromaru
Amygdala
Rainbowgroove
CharmedKristy
My_First


25th March 2011
Evian260
Kalvinsmummy

26th March 2011
DTor26
Ellieb31
Armywife
Marnie89
Shannon30
Bexie
Trisha1402

28th March 2011
Sarah+3
Bumble b
Amore28
Littlemissy1
LuckyD
Cloud9
Kittenattacks
BRog107
Honey84
cMac
Yazz_n_bump

29th March 2011
Goldimama
Alynn6758
yogi77
Lout_rampage
S_a_m_m_y
Munchykins
Bellablu

30th March 2011
Lilly12
Stephwiggy

31st March 2011
Georgeygal
Jamie83
Shimmy

5th April 2011
Lea - Pinksnowball

heres the march mummies badge if you would like to use it xx

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg[/IMG
add the ][/CENTER][/QUOTE]​


----------



## LoolaBear

Name Rach(loolabear) EDD 4th March - gut feeling pip will come 37wks3dys xx


----------



## kns

Hi we are due 2nd march 2011


----------



## kns

so how is everyone today?
how has the weekend been?
xx


----------



## Tanikit

Mazee I think I would also be a bit scared but some people do even bleed at the time of their periods and it can also be stretching of the uterus that is causing that. :hugs:

2nd time hope you get something that helps. I wanted to go to the chemist today but needed a lift so will go tomorrow and try and get something. I found out today that the nausea is actually an early warning sign of low sugar levels - I actually vomit if they drop below 2.0 so watching the nausea get worse is a good way to predict when to eat sweets and bring it up and that way I am catching the hypoglycaemia a bit earlier now - hope it stays like this in some ways.

Loolabear welcome. I don't have a feeling I will give birth early - I KNOW I will - they will induce or do a C-section at 38 weeks if I get that far because they worry about placental degeneration in diabetics. Will be interesting to see if you are right about your dates. My birthday is 21 February so I am hoping to have the baby a few days before so I can have our family together at home for my birthday.


----------



## kns

Tanikit - hi hun where you from is our baby due same day as you? 2nd March?
had scan on friday 25% bleed of sac.
bit scary but fingers crossed will be ok baby is developing right on schedule!
how has your weekend been?
xxx


----------



## kns

our baby at 9 weeks
 



Attached Files:







9 week scan cropped.JPG
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Tanikit

Awww, thats a great pic - baby is growing nicely! That is scary about the bleed - is your partner on rest now? Hope it will settle down soon.

kns my baby's due date is 2nd March, but they won't let me get that far so it will be born sometime before then - by the latest about 18 February if I get that far (could be earlier)


----------



## 2nd time

been dr got tablets yehh but only to take at night . bought sea bands omg they are working already thank god 

loolabear ha a feeling my first would be early but was 8 days late evryone with sickness go buy sea bands.


----------



## kns

how come you wont go full term?
can you see the black line underneath the sac going horizontally? thats the blood but hoping she will either expell it (bleed a little) or absorb it.
got another scan in 2 weeks they want to monitor it i think.
no they said go back to work so she is going work then home for a rest, 1 of her employers is making her life very stressful though.
x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> how come you wont go full term?
> can you see the black line underneath the sac going horizontally? thats the blood but hoping she will either expell it (bleed a little) or absorb it.
> got another scan in 2 weeks they want to monitor it i think.
> no they said go back to work so she is going work then home for a rest, 1 of her employers is making her life very stressful though.
> x

work is the last thing she should be thinking about i got my fingers arms an legs crossed for you both hoping everything goes ok.


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time glad they are working for you - think I might try them tomorrow then :) Hope the meds work even better.

kns in a diabetic pregnancy (I am a type 1 diabetic) the placenta begins deteriorating earlier than normal and so there is an increased risk of stillbirth in babies that hang in there til full term so to prevent that they induce us early (usually about 38 weeks if all is well) 

I see the black line - I hope for your sakes that the blood gets reabsorbed as that would be less stressful. Hope she can get some rest at home. Its nice you get to see your baby so often, but it would be better if less stressful.


----------



## 2nd time

tanikit are you in uk


----------



## kns

2nd time - thanks hun but doctor said she should be ok to go back to work, she does a physical job which i was a little concerned about her going back to work.
her boss said last thursday when my partner told her she had emergency scan its totally unreasonable and she cant go!
x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> 2nd time - thanks hun but doctor said she should be ok to go back to work, she does a physical job which i was a little concerned about her going back to work.
> her boss said last thursday when my partner told her she had emergency scan its totally unreasonable and she cant go!
> x

does your partner had a union. her boss sounds like a bitch. its against the law to refuse time off for antinatal care you should get dr to sign her back on light duties even if just to pea her boss off lol


----------



## Anababe

Hi ladies

Hope your all ok :flower:

Im so annoyed today :( I knew FOB was immature for the way hes reacted to this pregnancy but i never expected whats happened this afternoon!!

Ive had a visit from Social Services! Hes reported me for not looking after my boys, he told them they are left unattended often, one of them fell out of bed when he was here once apparently :shrug: and lots of other pathetic little accusations.

Im so upset and angry, my boys are wonderful and looked after the best i can provide. They are in a good routine and are both well behaved. The two ladies that came said after seeing us they have no concerns but they had to follow it up. 

This is all because he wants me to have a termination and i wont! Hes pathetic.

I refused to cry while they was here and i answered everything as assertive as possible, luckily my dad was here when they turned up - unappointed might i add! But i started crying the min they left its really upset me how anyone can say my boys are anything but looked after well :(


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time I am in South Africa (unfortunately) We may move after this baby is born when we can get it all sorted out.

kns her boss sounds ridiculous - how can going for a scan be unreasonable - its unreasonable for her to say that!!!

Anababe so sorry you are going through this and well done for holding it together while they were there. He is being pathetic and glad the social services were nice to you - I guess they are just doing their jobs (and probably feeling like your partner is wasting their time) Your boys look gorgeous and very happy.

So sorry so many of us are going through a hard time in so many different ways. :hugs: all around.


----------



## pinkycat

Annababe - that is terrible :hugs:

I went to mothercare today and ordered the my choice my 4 pram on the baby plan thing. I think it's probably a bit too early but she offered me £35 off and then another £20 discount so DH said I might as well do it so did it before he changes his mind :haha: It's not being delivered till feb but still worried that i'v somehow tempted fate. 

2nd time -glad the bands are working.
Hope everyone else is ok :flower: xx


----------



## zoefromsussex

Hi everyone, thought I'd myself to the list! I'm due on 4th March 2011. Best of luck to you all x


----------



## Embo78

Anababe that's awful. Do you want me to put a good word in? My cousin's a social worker in Blackburn with Darwen !!
Seriously though, your ex is acting like a royal ass. You just keep being strong, lookin after your boys :)


----------



## Embo78

Just caved and changed my scan to Saturday!! At 2. Just wanna see my lil jelly bean. I hope and pray everythings gonna be ok :)


----------



## 2nd time

Anababe said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope your all ok :flower:
> 
> Im so annoyed today :( I knew FOB was immature for the way hes reacted to this pregnancy but i never expected whats happened this afternoon!!
> 
> Ive had a visit from Social Services! Hes reported me for not looking after my boys, he told them they are left unattended often, one of them fell out of bed when he was here once apparently :shrug: and lots of other pathetic little accusations.
> 
> Im so upset and angry, my boys are wonderful and looked after the best i can provide. They are in a good routine and are both well behaved. The two ladies that came said after seeing us they have no concerns but they had to follow it up.
> 
> This is all because he wants me to have a termination and i wont! Hes pathetic.
> 
> I refused to cry while they was here and i answered everything as assertive as possible, luckily my dad was here when they turned up - unappointed might i add! But i started crying the min they left its really upset me how anyone can say my boys are anything but looked after well :(


your ex sounds like a real plonker. man aghhh.

i would like to see him look after two boys alone whilst pregnant he would want a medal just for coping.

dont let him get you down, you should be reasured realy about social services knowing that they take complaints seriously its good to know there are people looking out for kids. they are well trained people so will be ale to see that your boys are looked after. 

:hugs: and a well done for dealing with it in such a marure way unlike him :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

hello ladies!!! had a busy weekend so just now getting back up to date.

natty- im just doing great. we got a lot of shopping and cleaning done this weekend.

anababe- i cant even believe some people, how ridiculous. i hope he doesnt give you too many fits when baby comes. sounds like he needs to grow up a bit.

welcome new mommies!

glad some of you are getting relief from ms and hope everyone does eventually.

tanikit- hope your illness gets under better control. you have a lot to deal with physically, makes it really hard.

kns- i have a blood spot like that too by the baby. they told me same thing, i hope it just gets absorbed too.

hope everyone is getting along ok, keep your eyes on the prize!!! praying for all of you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Embo good luck for your scan on Saturday - it is great to see your baby isn't it? I'm counting the days til my 12 week scan - can't believe it has come this quickly this time round (first pregnancy dragged and this one is flying by)

Blessedmomma hope the blood gets absorbed for you too - have you had this before?

Doing ok today - the nausea has been quite linked to the low sugar levels which makes both more easily treatable now that I know. Got a lot of housework done today which has made me feel better (we have plates to eat off lol) And its DHs turn to wake up with DD tonight so hopefully I can get a full nights sleep (except for the bathroom runs that is :)) Work went fine today - neither too busy nor too quiet so in general remaining positive today - oh yes and I ate ice lollies out in the garden with DD today and it was nice and warm which was very nice.


----------



## babyharris201

Hi ladies. Just thouht I'd stop in and see how everyone is doing. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow, as much as I want to be excited, I'm still afraid there could be something wrong. The ms is getting the best of me. I feel sick when I don't eat, so I eat, and feel sick. Its a lose lose situation. I'm really hoping it subsides soon. My hormones are running my life also, I'm either mad all the time or crying over something. I am so ready to be out of the 1st tri already! Hope you ladies are feeling better!


----------



## blessedmomma

babyharris- hope you get some relief soon, second tri is around the corner, so maybe things will get better.

tanikit- no, this has not ever happened to me. i never had any spotting with my girls. thought i had a period with my oldest son but when they did his scan said it was him implanting. i bled relatively heavy for three days, thought it was a short period. no spotting or anything with my last son. so this is a new thing with me. when they did my last scan she said it looked like a pocket of blood where baby implanted and that it should bleed out or be absorbed. she said it was very common and they are usually absorbed. she didnt seem too concerned and said mine was a very small amount of blood. i read online, i know bad momma, that if they persist on later in the pregnancy it can pose problems like making the placenta pull away to early. yikes! hoping it just goes away on its own. :thumbup: how are you doing today???


----------



## blessedmomma

embo- i hope your scan goes well this weekend! mine is tomorrow, cant wait to see how the lilest one is doing. my hubby is taking our four kidlets and our two nephews who i babysit. he will have his hands full, but he is excited:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

babyharris201 said:


> Hi ladies. Just thouht I'd stop in and see how everyone is doing. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow, as much as I want to be excited, I'm still afraid there could be something wrong. The ms is getting the best of me. I feel sick when I don't eat, so I eat, and feel sick. Its a lose lose situation. I'm really hoping it subsides soon. My hormones are running my life also, I'm either mad all the time or crying over something. I am so ready to be out of the 1st tri already! Hope you ladies are feeling better!

get some sea sickness bands they seem to be working for me


----------



## bodacious

Had kinda a scary experience earlier. Had pain that felt identical to a ruptured cyst. Turned out it was just round ligament pain after over an hour of nearly unbearable pain. Oh well. Guess I won't panic next time.


----------



## reversal

What can I expect to see at 8wks scan, i've had lots of pains in my stomach some very much like ladour pains, stomach going hard ect so gp wants me to have a scan on wednesday which i'm really pleased about as i cant help thinking somethings not right, also I have had no peg symptoms for 3 days


----------



## braijackava

Silly me to think ms would forget about me this pregnancy. Dont know which is worse, throwing up or trying not to. Will definately be investing in some sea bands


----------



## membas#1

got sea bands today too--haven't really had to wear them yet....but will when i need to, or may do a preemptive strike and wear them regardless. had some nausea this morning but it did pass (before i went out and bought the sea bands). also had a touch later on, but went for a swim (for some reason this helps?). the lady at the store said 'oh those work so good!', and i read a bunch of reviews online for the sea bands...so i'm hopeful they'll help. supposed to go camping this weekend and would really like to go and enjoy myself (and not have to worry about coming up with some excuse as to why i'm not feeling well with my friends).


----------



## Zoesmommy

Stayed home today with severe nausea. Yesterday we had our church picnic and baptisms at the park and I was overheated and woozy all day. Felt awful. woke up the same. So I called out sick to work. Slept over half the day and was sick all day. Never threw up, thank goodness. But sometimes I think it would make me feel better. I want to eat but nothing sounds good :(
Last night my mom made a yummy pork loin on the BBQ grill and I couldn't even stomach the smell. I had microwave popcorn and watermelon instead LOL Ugh!
Can anyone tell me why this pregnancy is 20x worse with the hormones than it was with my daughter?


----------



## membas#1

maybe it's a boy Zoe? or just the simple explanation that it's a different pregnancy and they are all different and treat you differently. sorry you are feeling so crummy! try to stomach some protein, it will likely help--and perhaps increase B6? my doctor gave me a list of things to try and seabands and 25mg of B6 3x/day were on the list. I may get some B6 tonight and try that. hope you feel better!


----------



## blessedmomma

reversal- hope your scan goes well :thumbup:

zoesmommy- im sorry your sooo sick. like membas said could just be cuz its a different pg. i am so much more sick with boys too though. after having 2 and 2 i can safely say that about me. if it works out this time that way im having a girl. having ms, but not near as severe as with my boys. hope you get to feeling better. i think i will try the seabands. my zofran works great, but some days my ms isnt really bad enough to take them, but still want some relief. we had our church outing at the lake with baptisms last month and i know what you mean, its sooo stinking hot!:hugs:

braijackava- hope your ms gets better soon!:nope: silly you to think you were out of the clear sweetness

membas- how are you doing today????:flower:


----------



## Zoesmommy

Thanks Membas and Blessed. I have people at work telling me it's twins. Unless one was hiding behind the other at the 7 week scan, it's only one. It could be a different pregnancy or a boy. Aren't our body's funny?


----------



## readynwilling

Hey All! Congrats to the new mum's! 

Still feeling tired and yuck. 

Tanikit - i hope you start to feel better soon. I would hate for your sugar levels to be going crazy for the whole pregnancy. Im assuming the risk of it is higher when pregnant? Is it like other symptoms that will lessen over time? regardless :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

I"m doing pretty well today. Didn't get as much done as hoped but managed a swim, quick walk (will take another when SO gets home), had lunch with SO, ate a few more times :) ran a few errands and baked a chicken. was going to sew, but quite frankly i'm tired tonight...so now i'm just sitting in front of the fan as it's 85 degrees in our house. ugh. can't say my dinner is going down as well as i hoped...just feels like it is sitting there. will feel better after longer walk with SO--probably should not have laid down 20 min after eating--:nope:

already thinking about what i'm going to make to eat all day tomorrow. :haha: must admit i am tiring of thinking about food, but i really do get hungry every 2-3 hours and if i don't eat i regret it, so might as well plan in advance to have things easy on hand! i baked chicken for dinner tonight but made it at noon in case i got hungry early. good thing i'm on vacation and have no real schedule to meet!

hope everyone is feeling okay and getting a reprieve from the MS. i've got my seabands on now. please work!


----------



## membas#1

Zoesmommy said:


> Thanks Membas and Blessed. I have people at work telling me it's twins. Unless one was hiding behind the other at the 7 week scan, it's only one. It could be a different pregnancy or a boy. Aren't our body's funny?

SO keeps hoping our 7 week scan wednesday will show twins...there was only 1 small sac at 5 weeks but he's hopeful that the other one just wasn't showing...i don't know how i feel about that but i'm sure not sitting around wishing for it like he is. i mean if it were twins i'd be thrilled, right after i passed out :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

I've been offline for a week or so, so it will take me a couple days to catch up on everyone's news. 

Hugs to all, welcome to any newbies, and how are we all feeling? 

I've been struggling with the nausea and a crazy week at work last week. Glad to be moving into week 9, but really ready for these first few weeks of ms to move on, LOL!

We had another scan late last week and everything was great so far. Heart rate up to 153 (we were at 7+3 on the day of the scan) and we got a bit better photo this time, so I will post that on here as soon as I can access the scanner. 

Hugs and know that even if I'm offline, I'm thinking of everyone. Hope we are all hanging in and enjoying each day as much as possible! 

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

membas#1 said:


> I"m doing pretty well today. Didn't get as much done as hoped but managed a swim, quick walk (will take another when SO gets home), had lunch with SO, ate a few more times :) ran a few errands and baked a chicken. was going to sew, but quite frankly i'm tired tonight...so now i'm just sitting in front of the fan as it's 85 degrees in our house. ugh. can't say my dinner is going down as well as i hoped...just feels like it is sitting there. will feel better after longer walk with SO--probably should not have laid down 20 min after eating--:nope:
> 
> already thinking about what i'm going to make to eat all day tomorrow. :haha: must admit i am tiring of thinking about food, but i really do get hungry every 2-3 hours and if i don't eat i regret it, so might as well plan in advance to have things easy on hand! i baked chicken for dinner tonight but made it at noon in case i got hungry early. good thing i'm on vacation and have no real schedule to meet!
> 
> hope everyone is feeling okay and getting a reprieve from the MS. i've got my seabands on now. please work!

Hi Membas, let me know how those seabands work! I am seriously considering them! 

I am so with you on the food - if I don't eat at least every 3 hours (and sometimes every 2) I really do regret it - nausea comes back almost instantly. Bleh. So I've learned the hard way to eat even when I don't feel like it, because if I wait I'll feel even less like it later! I'm keeping frozen TV dinners at my office and eating several every afternoon, LOL.

Hugs!


----------



## blessedmomma

why is your house 85 degrees??? that has to be horrible. our air conditioner broke during my last pg and it was terrible. it seemed to aggravate my ms and make it so much more severe.

i notice with this pg if i go out into the heat too much i get sick right away and it stays around longer. im so glad im a stay at home mom. i love my natural habitat. its 72 degrees in here all day!!!!:rofl:

im the same about eating. it seems like i have to eat all day long. but not too much or that makes me sick too. tanikit said her dr told her when she feels sick thats the start of her sugar levels dropping. i wonder if its related even in a pg without hypoglocemia, cuz i feel better if i eat:shrug:


----------



## rottpaw

Zoesmommy said:


> Stayed home today with severe nausea. Yesterday we had our church picnic and baptisms at the park and I was overheated and woozy all day. Felt awful. woke up the same. So I called out sick to work. Slept over half the day and was sick all day. Never threw up, thank goodness. But sometimes I think it would make me feel better. I want to eat but nothing sounds good :(
> Last night my mom made a yummy pork loin on the BBQ grill and I couldn't even stomach the smell. I had microwave popcorn and watermelon instead LOL Ugh!
> Can anyone tell me why this pregnancy is 20x worse with the hormones than it was with my daughter?

Hi Zoe and sorry you are feeling so yucky. I understand completely - I'm not vomiting right now, so dr. wants me to hold off on taking the meds they gave me (zofran) unless I actually vomit. So I spend most of my time trying not to vomit but feeling like I'd feel better if I'd just go ahead and let it go. What a choice! Some days I just sit by the toilet and wait. :dohh:

I agree about the heat - it makes everything worse. I can't even be outside in the water right now; it's just too hot and magnifies the nausea. Watermelon is a great choice and I find it usually settles me espcially if it's cold. 

Hugs to all who are suffering MS; we only have a few weeks to go till there's some hope it will subside! 

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay angela, youre back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i missed you, was hoping everything was ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

and finally...:flasher: dont know what that one was for but always wanted to use it


----------



## membas#1

I live in an area that most places/houses don't have air conditioning. we could get a window unit but our windows aren't adequate enough....it's typically only this way a few weeks each summer---so i normally dont' mind. at night our temps get 50's outside so we open up all the windows and sleep great...it's just the 5-8pm time slot is pretty hot inside. i have a fan on me so it's not too bad. 

i don't know how well the seabands work for me yet--i'll have to wait and see. was getting nauseous at the kitchen sink washing dishes so came in to sit down and put them on. i know i probably need to eat something AGAIN. for some reason my chicken and rice isn't cutting it today--had it twice and within an hour of each hungry again. Typically i last 2-3 hours. Had lunch at 12, chicken/rice/sweet potatoes at 3:30, again at 5, and it's 6:15 now and the nausea and growly stomach. :nope: i don't want to eat again. too hot. perhaps an apple and peanut butter will suffice.....probably need some fiber


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> why is your house 85 degrees??? that has to be horrible. our air conditioner broke during my last pg and it was terrible. it seemed to aggravate my ms and make it so much more severe.
> 
> i notice with this pg if i go out into the heat too much i get sick right away and it stays around longer. im so glad im a stay at home mom. i love my natural habitat. its 72 degrees in here all day!!!!:rofl:
> 
> im the same about eating. it seems like i have to eat all day long. but not too much or that makes me sick too. tanikit said her dr told her when she feels sick thats the start of her sugar levels dropping. i wonder if its related even in a pg without hypoglocemia, cuz i feel better if i eat:shrug:

Hi Melissa! How are you doing this week?

You and I are a lot alike! I need it 72 or below in the summer. It definitely helps with the ms. And you are right that the ms is definitely tied to blood sugar, though I don't fully understand why. So I force feed myself even when food sounds appalling, because (ironically) it's the only thing that helps. 

Hugs and love! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> yay angela, youre back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i missed you, was hoping everything was ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> and finally...:flasher: dont know what that one was for but always wanted to use it


:rofl: You crack me up! There are so many cute emoticons to choose from. The :rofl: makes me laugh just to see it, and the flasher is hilarious!

Thanks for the welcome back, my friend! :flower: Everything is fine, just not enough energy to go around these days. I was the only one in the office last week so was super wiped out trying to cope with everything. Glad to be back! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

uuuuggghhhhh, hope our ms is gone soon ladies!!!

membas- at least it cools off at night. when our air broke we had to try to sleep with it about 85 degrees, yuck! it was just rough on me.

angela- sorry you had to handle all that yourself at work, been there done that, wasnt pretty. hb went up in your baby, thats awesome how it works. did you say you have another scan soon? we are having one tomorrow to get better dates my ob says. i'll take it, whatever excuse she has!!! i should be 8 wks 6 days i think.


----------



## Zoesmommy

Yes! It has been 80-85 in our house as well. membas I'm sure you know how it gets here. I survive with fans. Last year I was in my 3rd trimester in August, heat of the summer. Zoe was born September 24th. This year I'm in first trimester with morning sickness. Even though I was SOOOO swollen last year, hands down I'd take third trimester over first in the summer. The heat really does make the nausea worse.
I started feeling better about two hours ago. Stir fry sounded good, and I thought I could put extra ginger in it. So I made a great stir fry with fried rice, veggies, eggs, and a chicken broth/soy sauce/garlic/ginger sauce on it. It turned out really well. Now I'm starting to get nauseous again :( Hubby is on his way home and is bringing some soda. Maybe the carbonation will help settle my tummy.


----------



## Zoesmommy

membas, my sister in law in Chicago had twin boys in June. And I have another friend with twins. From what I hear you don't remember the first two years, and then after that it's great. I'm told I'm having Iris twins since they'll be less than two years apart. But DH is going to be 40, and I turn 31 tomorrow so we didn't want to wait too long to have our family. We've been married 2 years in October. I would love a large family, 3-4 kids. DH only wants 2. That's why I said our next one must be twins LOL


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> uuuuggghhhhh, hope our ms is gone soon ladies!!!
> 
> membas- at least it cools off at night. when our air broke we had to try to sleep with it about 85 degrees, yuck! it was just rough on me.
> 
> angela- sorry you had to handle all that yourself at work, been there done that, wasnt pretty. hb went up in your baby, thats awesome how it works. did you say you have another scan soon? we are having one tomorrow to get better dates my ob says. i'll take it, whatever excuse she has!!! i should be 8 wks 6 days i think.

Yep, we get another scan next week! Wahoo! I agree - I don't mind going every week, as it is great to have that reassurance that everything is going well! Can't wait to hear how yours goes tomorrow! What time is it set for?

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

zoesmommy- with my last pg i craved sprite and seven up. weird thing was that it had to be room temp or it would upset my tummy. i cant stand warm soda, but i loved it. really seemed to settle my ms down for a minute. i think you're right, its the carbonation


----------



## membas#1

I know the age thing Zoe--we want 2 as well (of course after this week, maybe just 1 :haha:), and I'm 34, but we want a good 2 years between the end of this pregnancy and the beginning of the next....so, on one hand, twins would get me done now :) on the other hand--I'd faint first. I'm a twin, fraternal. I think SO was just hoping I'd be so lucky to have my own set, since my chances are ever so slightly increased being a twin and my age. I think we have just 1 based on 1 sac at 5 weeks :)


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> uuuuggghhhhh, hope our ms is gone soon ladies!!!
> 
> membas- at least it cools off at night. when our air broke we had to try to sleep with it about 85 degrees, yuck! it was just rough on me.
> 
> angela- sorry you had to handle all that yourself at work, been there done that, wasnt pretty. hb went up in your baby, thats awesome how it works. did you say you have another scan soon? we are having one tomorrow to get better dates my ob says. i'll take it, whatever excuse she has!!! i should be 8 wks 6 days i think.
> 
> Yep, we get another scan next week! Wahoo! I agree - I don't mind going every week, as it is great to have that reassurance that everything is going well! Can't wait to hear how yours goes tomorrow! What time is it set for?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

ours is at one tomorrow my time. will likely be our last one til 16-20 wks when we find out the sex. with my last baby they said girl, then we went back in for another and they said boy. he is a boy. hope they get it right the first time this time!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

is anyone finding out the sex of your babies or not?????


----------



## blessedmomma

im exhausted ladies, and its only 9:30 here. lots of love, im going to beddy bye. hope all march mummies have great days tomorrow!!!!:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

we will probably be finding out....we talked about not, but now we talk more about finding out.


----------



## Lilly12

We're gonna find out!
Im way too impatient & curious! :haha:

Yeah I just took a nap , I do it everyday cause Im just too tired :wacko:


----------



## Skynurses

My EDD is 3-16-11. Please add to your list.

Thanks Bobbi


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Skynurses and congrats!

Membas like you I am also a fraternal twin and also want 3 kids while DH only wants 2 - also wanted this to be twins but I figure its just one - I ask the gynae to check properly at the 7 week scan. Next scan in just over 2 weeks now - can't wait to get out of the second trimester cause I am waking up with low sugar levels and will be late for work today as it is.


----------



## Embo78

Morning all. Didn't check in last night. Was soooo tired. It was a shock to the system going back to work!
Just one more day and I'm off for three days woop!
Hope everyones ok :)


----------



## reversal

blessedmomma said:


> is anyone finding out the sex of your babies or not?????

We are and because we have two boys people automatically think we want agirl but tats not the case x


----------



## natty1985

Hi Ladies, 

Unfortunately i think i will be leaving you and heading back over to the TTCthread.


----------



## Cheryl xx

You ok hun? xx


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Unfortunately i think i will be leaving you and heading back over to the TTCthread.

oh no hunny whats wrong:hugs:


----------



## LJaydow

Hello! joining as a march mummy!

Laura here, and EDD is 21st MArch 2011

:)


----------



## natty1985

Ive been passing alot of bright red blood and clots overnight with pain so im just waiting for the drs to confirm a miscarriage as my wonderful EPU wont scan me as they dont have the time


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> Ive been passing alot of bright red blood and clots overnight with pain so im just waiting for the drs to confirm a miscarriage as my wonderful EPU wont scan me as they dont have the time

oh hun i am sorry for you, nice epu somtimes these people make me mad ho can it be confirmed if they ont scan you?/:hugs:


----------



## Rainbowpea

so sorry natty :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

well its down to my dr to see what they can do to confirm it so god knows !


----------



## kns

natty no im so sorry can you go to crewe and go to leighton?
i thought i hadn't seen you around.
please go to leighton hospital a and e or something, dont know what else to suggest.
xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

oh no natty :cry: that's awful that they won't scan you! If you don't hear from your Dr I'd go to A&E, they normally send you up for a scan if they see you're bleeding. Although in saying that I know different trusts work differently :(

Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you that it's just cervix irritation or something :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh no natty. Are you ok?


----------



## Embo78

Sorry. Just noticed you'd explained natty. I really hope you're ok x


----------



## kns

:cry: just hope things are ok.
are you still bleeding?
x


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> well its down to my dr to see what they can do to confirm it so god knows !

so sorry sweetheart, i have my fingrs crossed for you. will be thining about you .


----------



## Tanikit

Natty so sorry :hugs: Hope you can find a place that will give you a scan so that they can really tell you what is going on - you must be so worried.


----------



## Nixilix

Thinking of you natty xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty hun I'm so sorry, hope you get an answer one way or another. Sending you all the Positive vibes I have that its good news.

Take care and let us know how you get on (when your ready).


----------



## razorhips

So sorry Natty :sad2:


----------



## natty1985

Hi, 

Well i couldnt manage to get a drs appointment in the end KNS i have tried leighton they wont take me as im north staffs patient!!! I can not believe im passing bright red blood and clots and no-one can do anything about it at all !! what a shit system we have !!!

I had this with Fin at 9 weeks although a hell of a lot worse and it was hemorraghe area everyone keeps saying it will be that but im in week 9 now whats the chances of that happening again on the same week ? ive had alot of pain aswell this time .

Thanks so much for your well wishes though ladies they made me very emotional (more than i already am :()

Weve managed to find somewhere that will scan at 6:45 tonight but its an hours drive from us so unless we find another in the meantime at least i will no one way or another by then but from what ive seen and how i feel im not holding out much hope at all x


----------



## kns

oh natty, can you not go a and e at leighton? they cant turn you away if your there ? a and e in north staffs shouldnt do that either.
it is an awful system we have natty.
i know there isnt much they can do but be nice put your mind at rest or help you deal with the worst case senario.
how are you feeling?
xx


----------



## Shrimpy

sending lots of positive vibes and prayers your way Nat!! Will be looking out for a post tonight saying that baby is all snuggly and well and just giving mummy a scare :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no natty. :cry: not the news i was expecting to see today. i will be praying for you today. i hope its just the same thing that happened with your son and all will be ok. please let us know as soon as you find out bump buddy


----------



## kns

:hugs:Natty
i pray and wish everything is fine you've been a great help on here to everyone especially me and want to wish you all the best with you and baby.
:hugs:


----------



## natty1985

The scan is at 6pm in Warrington so i shall update as soon as i get back x

The bleeding has turned into brown blood everytime i wipe now im really praying its the same thing as Fin. I kept on saying to Tom something doesnt feel right here as my symptoms have never been that strong from day 1. 

Thank you ladies for all your messages KNS did your girlfriend have this a few weeks ago ? x


----------



## Embo78

Natty you are in my prayers. You've always given me (and others) great advise. 
I really hope this is what you had with Fin. Got everything crossed xx


----------



## natty1985

Thank you Embo :))


----------



## kns

NATTY - no my partner just had spotting and bad pain last weekend had scan and baby looks ok but as you can see on the scan to the left there is blood which is the black line on the underside of the sac.
i dont really know that much about pregnancy as i have never been pregnant and this is our 1st baby, least by 6pm you'll know. warrington is just north of me, girl in my office lives there.
when my partner had her miscarriage she flooded a sanitary pad every hour and bled for over a week.
i dont recall it being brown though.
fingers crossed Natty.
xxx


----------



## Ang3l

I am due around March 13th I think. I thought I was due on March 22nd but I got my dates muddled up. I am 8 weeks and 1 day today!


----------



## reversal

Good luck for the scan natty fingers crossed its ok :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Fingers crossed for your scan Natty - thinking of you.

Welcome Ang31 and congrats!


----------



## Reebo

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been posting much lately. Just spending a lot of time resting, but I have been reading and thinking of everyone.

Oh, Natty, I hope everything is okay. :cry: You must be so scared and worried. We are all keeping our fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

So I was supposed to go away last weekend but decided not to b/c of the ms. I told my sister I wasn't going b/c I wasn't feeling well - that I had a stomach virus. Her response was, "Oh, that's too bad. Don't tell Mom or she'll start thinking you're pregnant." :haha: No one in my family knows (or even thought we were ttc) so this will be a fun surprise when we tell them at 12 weeks.


----------



## Twinminator

Just popped on to catch up a little as I'm away at my friends' house and it's my birthday today but wasn't going to actually log on but felt I must to send :hugs: to Natty..... :cry:

Will log on again this evening to see how things went for you nat xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Happy birthday Sarah xx


----------



## reversal

happy birthday twinmanator hope your gaving a great day
congratulations ang31:happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

Happy birthday Sarah!


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday sarah! congrats new expectant mommies :hugs: 

natty- im gonna worry about you all day. dont know what 6 your time will be for my time. i have a scan at 1 my time but will be back on here checking when i get home.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: natty--i hope your scan shows things are okay with baby. fx'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Happy Birthday Twinminator--enjoy your day!


----------



## MumtoJ

Happy Birthday Sarah - hope you've had a lovely day :cake:


----------



## Embo78

Happy birthday Sarah :)
Welcome Ang31 :)

Natty hope your scan goes ok. Let us all know how you get on, I'll be on pins til you get back big cyber :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Blessedmomma good luck with your scan too - let us know how it goes and hoping that blood will be gone now. Also losing track of what time zone everyone is in so will probably only see results tomorrow morning, but will be thinking of Natty and you this evening.


----------



## Zoesmommy

Happy Birthday Sarah! It's mine too!


----------



## Embo78

Aw happy birthday Zoesmommy :)


----------



## membas#1

Happy Birthday Zoe! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Tanikit

Happy birthday Zoe!


----------



## kelly brown

happy birthday  x


----------



## MumtoJ

Zoesmommy said:


> Happy Birthday Sarah! It's mine too!

Happy Birthday - hope you've had a great day :cake:


----------



## Shrimpy

Happy Birthday Sarah and Zoe, hope you both have fantabulous days!

Nat - thinking of you and sending good vibes your way xx


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling- my new due date is march 8.:happydance:

happy birthday zoesmommy!!! 

my scan went well. she moved my due date up so thats nice. heart beat was 183 bpm and baby looked good. i'll try to get a pic up later. the bleed was still there but is really small. hopefully wont cause any harm to baby or placenta.


----------



## Embo78

Aw Melissa that's great news :)
Has anyone heard from natty??


----------



## fifemum85

Hi! This is my 3rd pregnancy and will be my 2nd baby hopefully. My EDD is 31st March :D
How is everyone?
Congrats on ur :bfp: xx

:dust:


----------



## Tanikit

Blessedmomma yay on a good scan! Any pics? Its nice to have a due date moved up too.

Fifemum85 welcome and congrats!


----------



## Anababe

Oh no Natty im so sorry :cry: I really hope everything will be ok at the scan ill be waiting to hear how it goes :hugs:

xx


----------



## Anababe

Blessedmomma - Yey for your scan, you need to post pics if you got any :happydance: xx


----------



## fifemum85

Thank you Tanikit, congrats too! :D
:dust: x


----------



## blessedmomma

baby is an inch long. hb is 183 bpm


----------



## blessedmomma

i wish i knew what time it is where natty is...


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks Fifemum - when did you find out you were pregnant? Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. When do you plan on telling your DD - she's a nice age to share it with later.


----------



## Tanikit

Blessedmomma that is so cute and wow a whole inch already!


----------



## Embo78

It's 8.50 pm in the uk Melissa


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks for all your birthday wishes and happy birthday to Zoesmummy! :flower:

I see natty's not posted yet...? :?: Let's pray that no news is good news....

So glad you had a good scan Melissa, helps you cope with the yuckier parts of pregnancy when you see that little bloblette!! :winkwink:

Congrats to the newest march mummies, look forward to getting to know you all better :hugs:


----------



## Shrimpy

Hi Fifemum :hi: you're not all that far away from me :)

So glad you had a great scan Melissa!! Little beany looks fab, what's your new due date?

I keep hoping there'll be a fantastic news update from nat :(


----------



## blessedmomma

wow, its 3pm here. i hope she is ok. her scan was 3 hrs ago! hopefully she is just resting or something


----------



## Shrimpy

I know that she said the place was an hour away so they maybe went out for something to eat on the way home? Fingers crossed!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for all the sweet notes. my new due date is march 8th. :flower:


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo day after mine! Is your ticker based on your new date? Maybe I've messed mine up :wacko:


----------



## natty1985

You lot are the best anyone could wish for!! Your concerns have really touched me and made me cry actually !!!

Well the scan went really well she said she could not see the hemmorage area my hospital mentioned a few weeks ago so it seems the clotting and blood has come from there! Very strange it should happen 9th week of pregnancy again like Finley but all is good so :happydance: i shall just rest up until the blood seems to die down x

We saw babies heartbeat again and saw he/she moving and his/her legs :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Thanks girls for all of your concern again
 



Attached Files:







007 [640x480].jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## blessedmomma

yay natty!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

im not giving up a bump buddy that easy!!!

von- i just put the due date in and it figures it up on cafemom.com:shrug: matched what my scan lady said today though so must be right


----------



## Embo78

Yay yay yay yay natty. 
That is the best news EVER !!
So happy for you xx


----------



## Shrimpy

:dance: I am so so so so SOOOOOO happy for you! Take the rest of the week off work and try to relax!!! Dr.Shrimpy's orders :winkwink:

:friends:


----------



## reversal

great news natty i'm really pleased for you. :happydance: hope the rest of your pregnancy is a happy healthy one


----------



## fifemum85

Tanikit said:


> Thanks Fifemum - when did you find out you were pregnant? Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. When do you plan on telling your DD - she's a nice age to share it with later.

Thanks. I found out on 28th, was a shock cos wasnt sure if i'd OVd or not after mc. Trying to keep it frm my DD just now cos she'll tell everyone and we're keeping it quiet til scan Mon. I think she knows though cos she keeps saying my tummy is bigger etc. Bless. :)
Hope your pregnancy is a happy and healthy one too. How have you been feeling? x


----------



## Anababe

YEY Natty that fantastic new im so happy for you. Make sure you rest and look after yourself and bubs now :happydance: xxxx


----------



## natty1985

Thank you :) 

I work for my Dad luckily therefore i get any time off i want which is a bonus im very happy and defo going to rest up now xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Natty that is great news - so glad for you - and hopefully since they couldn't see the area you won't have any more bleeding. Get lots of rest now! 

Fifemum good luck for your scan on Monday then - yeah they do tend to tell everyone everything don't they? I'm ok - still a bit nauseous and battling with hypoglycaemia since I am also diabetic, but getting through the first trimester so just have to wait it out. My DD keeps me busy too so feel like this pregnancy is racing by.


----------



## fifemum85

Shrimpy said:


> Hi Fifemum :hi: you're not all that far away from me :)

Hi Shrimpy, where abouts u from?
Hi Natty, glad to hear all is well. U can rest better now at least :) I have my 6 week scan on Monday, gonna be a wreck til then :wacko: Hopefully there'll be a heartbeat :)

:dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome fifemom!!!!


----------



## fifemum85

Tanikit said:


> Fifemum good luck for your scan on Monday then - yeah they do tend to tell everyone everything don't they? I'm ok - still a bit nauseous and battling with hypoglycaemia since I am also diabetic, but getting through the first trimester so just have to wait it out. My DD keeps me busy too so feel like this pregnancy is racing by.

Yeah my DD keeps no secrets. She's keeping me busy too. Decided to pour Ribena in the bath today (not much fun to clean afterwards) lol! :haha: Kids will be kids eh? How old is ur DD? I can only imagine how much harder being a diabetic is. I hope your nausea settles too.
Have had nausea on and off but has settled today (touch wood) Heartburn, leg cramps and light headedness are my worst symptoms so far :(
U have appointments yet? x


----------



## Tanikit

Ah shame - no not much fun to clean - mine smeared moisturiser all over the windows and mirror the other day! My DD will be 3 in about 6 weeks time. My 12 week scan is 18 August - is your scan on Monday also an appointment and are you having a scan because of the m/c?


----------



## Tanikit

Ok bed time now - I have stayed up far too late but luckily only working afternoons tomorrow so can sleep most of the morning once I get DD to school.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> View attachment 104780
> 
> 
> baby is an inch long. hb is 183 bpm

Awesome!! So excited for you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Natty, so relieved everything is good and you just had a scare! Get lots of rest!


----------



## Reebo

Great news, Natty! :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: for natty :) glad all is well


----------



## Zoesmommy

Thanks guys! So far I've been pooped on, spit up on, and bitten. But the day is slowly getting better.


----------



## leopard print

i'm 27th march :) xx


----------



## rainbowgroove

Happy Birthday Sarah and Zoe!
Natty : Yay!! So pleased for you hun, rest up and take it easy xx
Welcome Fifemum and leopard print and anyone else I've missed!


----------



## readynwilling

Nat - YAY! I was so panicked... I hadn't read anything till now and i was desperately searching the posts for your update! :hugs:

Happy Birthday Sarah & Zoesmommy :cake:

Welcome to the group new mummy's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fifemum85

Tanikit said:


> Ah shame - no not much fun to clean - mine smeared moisturiser all over the windows and mirror the other day! My DD will be 3 in about 6 weeks time. My 12 week scan is 18 August - is your scan on Monday also an appointment and are you having a scan because of the m/c?

Lol! They're great at making a mess. Just noticed she has felt tipped the sofa. Great :) Aw she's a good age too, is she happy about having a brother/sister? Not long til ur scan either, u excited? The scan is because of m/c, Ive had v bad leg cramps and brown/yellow spotting so they're gonna check all is well. Its more a reassurance scan than anything else. Have GP appointment next Thursday then will see from there when MW appointment and Dating Scan will be :) Have Engagement Party the 20th so hoping we can tell ppl then. Can't contain myself much longer :haha::dance:

Hiya Rainbow Groove and all the new mummies! :hi: Hope yous are all well xx


----------



## Ang3l

There seems to be plenty of us due in March lol. Good luck everyone! :)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev071pf___.png


----------



## braijackava

Just logged in for the first time today. Internet is back!

Natty-So happy all is well.

My day was kept busy by taking DD to the childrens hospital. She poked herself in the eye this morning, and managed to make a 1cm long cut down the center of her cornea. So I have to take her to another eye doctor tomorrow. Other than that just trying to cope with ms and exhaustion. I have also had a lot of heartburn later in the day. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## membas#1

i had some serious acid reflux last night. i mixed a couple teaspoons of braggs apple cider vinegar with water and drank it--it was gone in a few minutes. didn't taste great, but really helped with the acid reflux. not sure if that's what you get with your heart burn but if it is, it really did help me.


----------



## membas#1

tired tonight ladies! whew. ms wasn't too bad today--kept nausea at bay with food--slowly getting the schedule down and am learning my body's cues on when i need to eat before the nausea hits. so that's good! still having to eat all the dang time tho it seems...every 2-3 hours...last night did not sleep well, tossed and turned till 3am and then finally slept til 8:30. so i'm tired tonight. 

i have my ultrasound first thing in the morning--8:45 my time, which means i have to work in breakfast and 24 ounces of water before 8:00--that's too much water these days! yuck. especially in the morning! oh well, i'll do my best. last time they told me 12 ounces and i did that and was fine, so i think i may stick to 12 (they always seem to say something different depending on which office i go to?). anyways--should see HB hopefully! that would be exciting and make this nausea a little more tolerable :) and worth it! hope you are all well.


----------



## Kristin1005

422 pages of replies! Yikes looks like Im late to join the march mummies!!!

Its great reading everyones posts! Got my BFP July 23rd and tricare is being ridiculous so I dont even know who my OB will be- my pcm wont even do a blood test to confirm! After 20 months TTC and discovering DH's LSP in addition to my irregular AF Im SO GLAD to be here!!!!!

after dozens of BFN even now all I can think is OMG! Heres to alot of happy healthy PGs!

EDD March 26! (Unless my LMP was really implantation bleeding? Only lasted a day... Im feeling HUGE for just 6w 3d. how are those bumps coming along??)


----------



## membas#1

Welcome Kristin! Sounds like it was a long journey for you, but you are here and that's what counts! Congrats and a healthy pregnancy to you. I'm due around March 23, so we are pretty close--got BFP on July 10 (early).


----------



## Embo78

Morning girls.
Just wanted to pop on cos I had a horrible dream last night. Well a nightmare really. I'll just say it wasn't good news at my scan. It's 6am in the uk and it's disturbed me so much I can't get back to sleep. Plus OH is snoring and grinding his teeth aarghh!!
Hope this isn't a bad sign about my bubs :(


----------



## Nixilix

I wanted to smother OH last night cause of snoring.


----------



## Embo78

Nixilix said:


> I wanted to smother OH last night cause of snoring.

:rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

Embo :hugs: sorry about the dream - pregnancy seems to make for very weird often miserable dreams. Sure your bubs is fine - he/she is making you have weird dreams so that should be a good sign!

Kristin welcome and congrats! Sounds like you might need a dating scan.

Membas good luck for teh ultrasound today - let us know how it goes. Last time I went they did an abdominal scan and I had thought it would be vaginal so I never drank anything and they could see fine - the equipment these days is much better than it used to be and the operator should know where to look!

Braijackava so sorry to hear about your DD - that is quite a bad thing to do to your eye - must be really sore! Hope you can get some rest looking after her. Like you I am also getting some heartburn and it feels really early for it. I am still not taking anything for it - just trying some milk for now.

Fifemum good luck for the scan then and hope it reassures you a lot. My DD talks all the time about "her babies" - she told me the other day in the bath that her baby "popped out of her" - must have got that from DH - when does a baby ever just "pop out!"

Lol Nix - hope you get some rest today.

10 weeks today - finally double figures!


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty so pleased for you - take it easy and rest up.

Well I have decided to work from home today as I've been up most the night with gastro - woke up doubled over in pain and of cause thought the worst - once I'd woken up a bit more and made it to the bathroom I soon knew what I was in for - not fun and very tired today but hopefully feel a bit better soon.

Good luck for scans today hope to hear more good news

Welcome to all the new mummies, how many of us now are there???


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for 10wks tanikit! Xx


----------



## Shrimpy

woohoo to 10 weeks tanikit :dance:

fifemum - I live halfway between Perth and Dundee. I've got a near 4 year old *sniff* (they grow up too fast) and a 2 year old both girly wirlies :) Good Luck with your scan today!!

Well, today is the last day we have my stepson here, we've had him since Saturday so we're trying to figure out somewhere to take them all. Poor blighter gets ignored when he's at his mums and just left to amuse himself. He's been on holiday for 3 weeks now and she hasn't done ANYTHING with him so we're trying to make up for that. Think we're just going to head to an indoor play place so they can all run around daft and tire themselves out :D

I cannot wait for tomorrow, my fantabulous MIL has asked to have the girls again overnight so they're getting dropped off at 10am and we don't get them back until Friday tea time :dance: I do love my girls to pieces but I am so so so grateful to have a break every now and then, even better as hubbys on holiday too and we barely get any time alone together. Better make the most of it as when this blighter comes along we can kiss goodbye to any alone time :lol:

Hope everyone's feeling better today, the last couple of day haven't been too bad for me so fingers crossed it's because the placenta's kicking in and reducing the raging hormones :)


:flower:


----------



## Nixilix

My sickness is getting worse!!! Come on placenta... Do your job!!


----------



## natty1985

Rach i think your defo having a boy! I was like this with finley i couldnt see the light at the end of the tunnel at all with my sickness !!

Thanks everyone for words i went to bed early and woke up at 9am OH sorting little man out and making breakfast so just trying to have some rest rest rest !!

Happy Birthday to the Birthday girlies :) 

x


----------



## 2nd time

i feel slightly human again i love sea bands


----------



## Tanikit

Shrimpy glad you are getting some help - get all the rest you can - and its nice you are taking the kids out - hope you all have fun!

Nix, that placenta has to take over some time (hope you feel better soon :hugs:) - trouble is I think its the placenta taking over that makes me hypoglycaemic - was staring at the screen this morning wondering why I was seeing double - have since eaten an entire packet of sweets and guess what - its no longer double! :) But geez I feel ill now. Maybe I shouldn't be on the computer when I could go low cause I ignore the early warnings.

Natty so glad you are getting some rest - hope OH looks after you well.

2nd time so glad the bands are working for you.


----------



## pinkycat

Morning all. 
Natty Im so so glad everything is ok :hugs:
I feel much less sick the last 3days which is lovely but worries me. 
I went to bed with a headache last night and woke up with it this morning, im trying not to take paracetamol but think i will have to.

I hope you are all ok xx


----------



## pinkycat

Embo :hugs: try not to panic over the dream. 
I dreamt the same dream over and over with DD1 that she had feet growing out of her head instead of ears (yes really!!!) :rofl: and clearly she doesn't xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Pinkycat - take the paracetamol, it won't do any harm and the better you feel the better it is for baby - no point suffering more than you have to!!!


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> You lot are the best anyone could wish for!! Your concerns have really touched me and made me cry actually !!!
> 
> Well the scan went really well she said she could not see the hemmorage area my hospital mentioned a few weeks ago so it seems the clotting and blood has come from there! Very strange it should happen 9th week of pregnancy again like Finley but all is good so :happydance: i shall just rest up until the blood seems to die down x
> 
> We saw babies heartbeat again and saw he/she moving and his/her legs :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Thanks girls for all of your concern again

thank god Natty
so happy and pleased.
we got our date through yesterday for dating scan 24th August 2010.
bet the relief when you saw your baby was unbelievable.
yay


----------



## Embo78

pinkycat said:


> Embo :hugs: try not to panic over the dream.
> I dreamt the same dream over and over with DD1 that she had feet growing out of her head instead of ears (yes really!!!) :rofl: and clearly she doesn't xx

Pinky, you just made me giggle :rofl: and clearly your daughter does not have feet instead of ears !! :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

Pinkycat hope you can get some relief - take the paracetamol it won't do any harm and will make you feel better! Lol about the dream :)

I went looking and discovered that from 10 weeks the embryo is a foetus - all organs have been formed though not functioning properly! That happened fast and I feel like I have a right to be exhausted then!


----------



## kns

just realised we are 10 weeks today!!!! YAY
oh my god the past few weeks have gone so quick, bank holiday weekend we have decided to tell all our friends and family as it will be a few days after scan so it will be 13 and a half weeks by then wow!!!
cant stop thinking how happy for natty i am so so pleased and i have never even met them.
think im addicted to baby and bump.
x


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks girls. I took the paracetamol before and then threw it up :growlmad:
I will wait till it's been 4hours then take some more cos i still feel rubbish and i know i look rough cos DH looked worried and said i must lie down.

Yay for 10 wks nixilix (i think) and kns xx


----------



## Hippietea

Hi, can I join March Mummies? :wave: My due date is 29/3/11 but will have my docs appointment on tuesday to get it confirmed.


----------



## 2nd time

bring on 12 weeks so i fee better lol. i think this thred has got a bit quieter probably as we are all being sick all the time lol


----------



## kns

:haha:


2nd time said:


> bring on 12 weeks so i fee better lol. i think this thred has got a bit quieter probably as we are all being sick all the time lol

:haha::happydance:
yeah lol hopefully in few weeks time it will be full of posts by mums 2 b full of energy and really starting to enjoy their pregnancies.

the next few weeks are going to go so slow i really wnat it to come now so i can tell every one!!!!!1
xx


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> bring on 12 weeks so i fee better lol. i think this thred has got a bit quieter probably as we are all being sick all the time lol
> 
> :haha::happydance:
> yeah lol hopefully in few weeks time it will be full of posts by mums 2 b full of energy and really starting to enjoy their pregnancies.
> 
> the next few weeks are going to go so slow i really wnat it to come now so i can tell every one!!!!!1
> xxClick to expand...

dont let us put you off your turn thoought kns lol it might be a bit crap but it is worth it, i know its still early ut have you concidered when you might have a go


----------



## kns

2nd time said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> bring on 12 weeks so i fee better lol. i think this thred has got a bit quieter probably as we are all being sick all the time lol
> 
> :haha::happydance:
> yeah lol hopefully in few weeks time it will be full of posts by mums 2 b full of energy and really starting to enjoy their pregnancies.
> 
> the next few weeks are going to go so slow i really wnat it to come now so i can tell every one!!!!!1
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> dont let us put you off your turn thoought kns lol it might be a bit crap but it is worth it, i know its still early ut have you concidered when you might have a goClick to expand...

have a go at what hun?

xx


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kns said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> bring on 12 weeks so i fee better lol. i think this thred has got a bit quieter probably as we are all being sick all the time lol
> 
> :haha::happydance:
> yeah lol hopefully in few weeks time it will be full of posts by mums 2 b full of energy and really starting to enjoy their pregnancies.
> 
> the next few weeks are going to go so slow i really wnat it to come now so i can tell every one!!!!!1
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> dont let us put you off your turn thoought kns lol it might be a bit crap but it is worth it, i know its still early ut have you concidered when you might have a goClick to expand...
> 
> have a go at what hun?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

the having a baby thing lol


----------



## kns

we have discussed it before we tried for the current one.
the reason kim was trying for a baby is that she was told 20 months ago that in 12 months she will be infertile so if she wants kids try now. which is what she did. so i will be trying in a few years when financial and housing situation better and we are more relaxed and prepared.
xx


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies (well morning for me :) ) having some breakfast and then off for my ultrasound. they always do pelvic and vaginal at my office so will try to stomach some of the water requirement but not going to worry too much as the vaginal will be a better read anyways probably. 

i'm excited. they told us we could take DVD and they'll record the ultrasounds for us...pretty sure they meant the exciting 20 week one, but i'm just as excited about this one, so i'm going to see if they'll do that. I sure hope we see the HB :)

hope you are all having a good day and feeling better. i've started sleeping like crap--i don't know what it is. i actually toss and turn and feel nauseous in my sleep, and can't get comfy--so i don't know. i try to eat a little something late before bed so i don't get hungry before i fall asleep (otherwise i'll never fall asleep)...so i'm not sure if i'm actually nauseous in my sleep or if it's hormones causing a bit of insomnia. i feel drained though. hoping to come home from scan and sleep some.


----------



## Lilybelle

I'm due 1st march wooohooo!


----------



## Shrimpy

guys, Im a bit concerned :( Just went to the loo and my CM was streaked with red blood :cry: not a huge amount but enough to see. Also been having cramps today. Never bled with any of my other babies and haven't bled this time either. I'm going to hold off and see how things go this evening but if it keeps happening I think I'll call the Dr or NHS 24 first thing in the morning. I'm all worried now.

Sounds stupid too but this time around I haven't really "bonded" with my beany. The last twice I've been soooo excited straight away and have spoken to it etc. This time something has just felt off, like I'm too scared to bond as I "know" somethings going to happen?!

Argh, I don't know I'm probably talking utter bollocks!!

Sorry to bring the mood down :cry:


----------



## babyharris201

Hello ladies! Natty that is such great news! Its so hard to think positive when there's bleeding in pregnancy, its a relief when it really was "nothing" and your baby is still healthy and moving! 
I've been feeling a little better the last few days, although I've had this pinching feeling in my lower left abdomin, has any one else had this? I am excited about my appt next thursday, I'm really hoping they try to hear the heart beat or something, just to give me some reassurance. I'm also hoping when I finally get my scan at the end of sept that we will be able to find out what it is! I know with my daughter I didn't find out till 2 months before she was born. They couldn't get a good look. Well I hope all you ladies are getting some relief from the ms.


----------



## Twinminator

Nat..... PHEEEEEEYOOOOOOO!!! :happydance:

Good luck Membas! :flower:

Just made the 3hr journey back from my friends' house and my girls are mighty relieved to be home (my friends' three kiddlies love them so much but won't stop picking them up and carrying them round!!) so we're all enjoying a bit of peace right now :coffee:


----------



## Evian260

Hi everyone,

My doctor's office/insurance only does 1 ultrasound at 20 weeks... I am super bummed, I wanted to see the progress from the beginning to the end... do any of you also only get 1 ultrasound??


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy, omg, you must be so worried 
Just remember it isn't a written-in-stone negative okay? But I would get med advice asap, no point sitting there worrying, or wondering if you're "being silly" or whatever. Just get it sorted hun xxxxxx


----------



## Natalie Flynn

Hiyyyyya :) I have posted before but it was quite a while ago. Anyways, I had a scan today and everything looks as though its growing perfectly :) I have my EDD as 16th on the front page but have had it changed to 13th today so could that be changed please? :) Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## 2nd time

shrimpy

ring nhs direct now dont wait you will just stress yourelf out more its not worth it


----------



## kelly brown

hi ya ladies congrats nat our baby was moving loads kept moving he or she legs and feet was the best feeling ever well had no ms yesterday thought it was on the verge of going woke this morning feeling a little normal again untill i carried the dogs dinner to the kennel and was gagging the whole way down the garden to then chuck up my breakfast in the garden lol hope next door was not looking lol x x


----------



## natty1985

KNS, thanks for the email i tried to mail you back but it wouldnt let me ? i think it was because i was on my phone xx ill inbox you my mobile number it may be easier ?! 

Shrimpy , honestly please go to get some advice. It was the best thing we did last night it may be something and nothing and probs is . i must admit i felt the same as you about bonding with it i thought something was never right but stay positive and go and get that peace of mind xx

Kelly we only saw he/she move their head a few times i think they are very sleepy lol and the yolk sac is bloody massive greedy thing.


----------



## Shrimpy

thanks for the support guys! I've been to the loo a couple of times and did something disgusting :blush: I rolled up some toilet paper and inserted it :blush: When I took it out there was no blood, the CM was yellowy/mustard colour so I'm hoping that it was just something random. I am having a few cramps but I looked in my diary and realised I would have been on my period had I not fallen pregnant so I'm wondering if that maybe has something to do with it? If there's any more blood tonight I will definitely call NHS24 but for now I'll just try to chill out. I hate feeling like I'm wasting resources as there are people out there (like Nat) who have full on proper bleeding and can't get seen. I think I might be a paranoid Pete and book another private scan for next week just to see how Fredlet is doing if nothing awful comes to light before then. They're only £25 here so it's not as if we'll be breaking the bank for it. Hubby will just have to do with my cooking for a full week instead of take away one night :)

Thanks again :flower:


----------



## kelly brown

ah baby was moving his hers head cute mine was wiggleing his hers legs lady kept moving the scan thingy and baby kept moving ours was not asleep so we was lucky as it was hubby first time seeing bub so was well happy i cried  and as we paid privately it was well worth the money x


----------



## blessedmomma

awww- yay on the good scans. mine was just sleeping too. little heart was just beating away.

von- your cervix gets very sensitive when pg, so could have just been from that. its not uncommon to have a tinge of blood, even from things like a bowel movement or being too active. i found that out when i was googling about spotting. i know, bad, bad, bad.:nope:
if you're not going to dr, at least take it easy please!

good luck on scans and appts today, and yay for my peeps who turned another week along!:hugs:


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Hello everyone :) New march mommy here! EDD is March 12th :D I can't wait to start reading all of your progress and start sharing my own!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats new mommies!!!!

good to see you here:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

hey all--home from scan--haven't caught up but wanted to post before i nap--scan went well...baby measured 7 weeks exactly...which i figured since i O'd 5 weeks ago today. HB measured 128 bpm. yay! she didn't want to use her doppler to listen because her doppler on the ultrasound machine is more focused than the one the doctor uses and they don't like to use them this early on, but she made me 2 short .avi movie clips of the HB and 2 nice photos on a disc for me to take home. here's our singleton at 7 weeks. :) my bladder was starting to fill causing the right end to narrow some....egg yolk to the right, baby to the left :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Juste3boys

Awww! I am loving seeing all the early scans! I won't get one till I am around 12 weeks but I will be getting them every two weeks from about 20 weeks so I can't complain too much! Hope everyone is starting to feel better! I still haven't been sick but still feel queasy on and off and very lethargic.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay membas!!!!!!

what a lil cutie pie!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Newbie Mommie

Is it too late to join? I have an EDD of 28 to 31 March, 2011. Baby and mommy will be sharing a birthday it seems. :)


----------



## braijackava

I seem to have a pattern going the last few days. Feel sick, eat, nap. Everytime I eat I get exhausted.


----------



## Anababe

Evening ladies

Im so tired today i have been on here to catch up but didnt have the energy to post sorry!

Hope your all ok :flower:

Ive had my booking appt with midwife. Was pretty straight forward really same as both my other pregnancies. Only difference is im referred for Consultant Led Care this time. Ive got my scan on 25th August :happydance: She phoned and booked it while i was there so that was good not having to wait for the date to be posted :yipee:


----------



## fifemum85

Welcome new mummies! :hi:
Membas ur scan is amazing! I hope my 6wk one is as clear as yours when I go Monday :) Ddnt know they took avi vids of heartbeat either Wow! How are you feeling?
Hi Newbiemommie! Im also due 31st March, hope you are well.
Hi Anababe, the 25th isnt too far away. Ull be counting down the days now eh? x

Baby Dust and Sticky Dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## membas#1

hey fife--today i'm feeling pretty good. i've started taking vitamin B6 to help with some of the nausea and i got a good hour nap in. i skipped my daily swim for a nap but it was so worth it. i feel like a new person from this morning! i'm actually processing some veggies from our garden and getting them ready for freezing for winter soup usage. have a slight disagreement going on in my stomach but tolerable. 

as for the avi videos she did--she told me she would just be putting still shots on the CD, as they can't do any streaming video but when i got home there were 2 avi clips, which were short (few seconds each) showing the heart beat. it's cute--it flickers :) i didn't know they were going to do that. Good luck at your scan Monday.

:)


----------



## fifemum85

Aww that was nice of her. How may times you watched them now? lol! It's good you're feeling better. A swim? Ur so much more active than I am. have been so tired, even doing dishes is draining lol! :haha: That's a good idea about the veggies, ull b thankful you did in the Winter :)
Thats so cute abt the vids. I hop we have a clear heartbeat, will be more at ease when I see baby and heartbeat.
I see you're predicted a girl. Where did you get prediction? I had a gypsy fortuneteller say we are having a girl too. Will be happy as long as baby is healthy tho :) x


----------



## membas#1

I did one of the Chinese calendar predictions by having it calculate my lunar age and then my conception date. I know when I ovulated, so that was helpful :) It was fun...I'm pretty sure we'll end up with boys because boys run rampant in my SOs family--there are very few girls in the cousins etc...so i keep teasing him that instead of being a 50/50 chance it'll be one or the other we are probably more likely 90/10 in favor of boys ;) 

I've been forcing myself for a 30 minute swim every afternoon at 1:00pm despite how I'm feeling because when I'm swimming I don't feel any stomach issues, and after the swim I feel better for a bit--so it's a reprieve from the symptoms almost. Then SO and I usually get a 30-60 min walk in each night....I'm home on vacation right now so those two things might be all I do some days! :) Chores wear me out too...:haha:


----------



## fifemum85

Hmm might try the prediction, have heard that some are accurate. U think it'll be a boy then? Thatll be nice. Think we're probably gonna have a girl but shall see :) think I'll find out this time around.
Wouldnt mind the swim but my DD wouldnt like it so its off the cards for now unless my fiance takes her for a few hours to let me go. Have an elliptical (think thats what its called) and exercise bike but Im v paranoid that doing too much can cause problems. Last time I was preg I was in agony after using it for 15 mins a night and then had bleed. Probably wasnt that but dont wanna risk it.
Off to bed now for a few hours anyway til I need loo stops (hourly), I hope you have a nice sleep. Take care :) Spk again soon x


----------



## membas#1

Well I'm not sure on the boy or girl...see I think SOs family is so boy predominant so I sort of think boy for that reason--but I've had 2 dreams since being pregnant that it's a girl--the only pregnant dreams I've had since my BFP. Then my twin just called me and says she thinks I'm having a girl (namely because of some of the things I'm experiencing stomach wise she experienced exactly with her girl, but not with her boy). So we shall see...guess we'll find out around 20 weeks :) One of my good friends is thinking boy...there's just a few people that know we are PG, and they all think something different :)


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome Kristen!! It is a fast moving thread - but its not too late!!

Welcome to the other new mom's too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Lovely scan membas - its great to see the heartbeat isn't it? 

Sometimes when I am thinking about my baby I think it is a girl or boy, but whichever I think at the time just pops into my head and I'll address it as though it is that one - and then I think, oh really? Is that what you are? Thing is I don't always think its a girl or always a boy :)

Feeling slightly better this morning but probably because my sugars are only slightly low (they have been so low each morning lately) and the higher they are the less nausea I have. Got a rough few working days ahead through the weekend and then hopefully some rest.


----------



## fifemum85

Well. It'll be a nice surprise for you the when you find out, especially if everyones telling you something different. Can u remember the site you went on for prediction?
Had a v strange night. Posted abt it. Long story short 5am I get up to loo, wipe and theres red/pink discharge. Up again at 7ish wipe and no red at all just clear. Not even dried! Im v confused! Thinking bcos my head is mixed up jus now - was it a vivid dream, did i jus imagine the red, etc. Its driving me nuts. Its away now, so Im taking tht as a good sign but going loopy cos it makes no sense lol!
Hi Tanikit, how are you today? Hello new mummies, welcome! :hi: xx


----------



## Tanikit

Fifemum hope it was nothing - I had some red spotting the other day and it was just from external tissue - no where near my cervix or even vagina but at first I did get a fright so there are a lot of causes for bleeding other than problems if it is just spotting. 
Let us know what happens.

Having a very long day and been so tired today. Just have to get through the afternoon/evening shift at work and get DD to bed then I can rest!

I do not believe in paying for predictions - I have a whole family of people and endless friends giving me hundreds of predictions - why would the people I pay who know me less than the people I am around and can't even see be any more accurate than them? :) Still its sometimes fun to read.


----------



## jkj767

They are saying March 28th....I think its more like March 15th, if I calculate off LMP. Next scan is August 31st, will know more than I hope.


----------



## 2nd time

have any of you heard of or tried baby can read system my dad just got t for my dd but a friend told me its a scam


----------



## fifemum85

Lol! I see your point Tanikit but I think its curiousity with predictions I guess. The fortune teller told me a lot of things. Stuff happening soon that she couldnt possibly have guessed (I dont answer qus to them I just listen) Will be happy as long as baby is healthy :)
Thanks for the reassurance hun, called EPU and the woman was so nice. She says everything should be fine (Ive had brown gooey discharge today) and baby is probably burrowing more into wall and knocking old blood. (strange) She has pencilled me in for scan tomoz so if anything changes I'll def get seen. Have just to rest and monitor the discharge for the nurse. Hopefully tonight will be dramafree :D Quite crampy and tired with nausea today but otherwise fine. U?
Ull b looking forward to the rest huh? Especially if ur on your feet. Looking forward to getting DD bathed, bed then I can put feet up too :coffee::happydance: Whats ur plans tonight? x


----------



## Juste3boys

2nd time said:


> have any of you heard of or tried baby can read system my dad just got t for my dd but a friend told me its a scam


Never heard of it but it gets mixed reviews on the internet, The ones on Amazon are pretty good for it though!

It sounds quite interesting will be good to hear if it works for your daughter.


----------



## fifemum85

Hi 2ndTime, cant say Ive tried it. Try puting it into Google because usually if theres a scam involved it is one of the first posts. Or even type it with the word scam in and see. That's how I check for bogus companies which tell me I've won stuff etc. Good luck! :) x


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> have any of you heard of or tried baby can read system my dad just got t for my dd but a friend told me its a scam

We have the system, but can't say I'd recommend it - DS wasn't interested at all and definately can't read. If your dad has it then try it but I wouldn't go and buy it again...


----------



## Tanikit

I do not have the system (Your baby can read) but I have heard of many people who do have it - many of whom have used it successfully with other things too). My own DD does know how to read a tremendous amount but we come from a family of early readers (my sister read at 2.5 years) I don't think you need a programme like that to teach a child to read - its just fun and less work for the parents than teaching them yourselves - you just turn a DVD on - and that is the problem because no set of DVDs can teach enough to get your child reading fluently - eventually once they have those basics you will have to get up and make sure they are really reading (and to me reading means: decoding a written message in order to understand what it says - whether that is look and say or phonics, I do not care - its the understanding that matters) And they have to WANT to which will only come if you read a lot to them and make it fun.


----------



## Tanikit

:cloud9::kiss::hugs::cloud9:

bn c v

Sorry that was DD typing - managed to actually post it somehow.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Tanikit said:


> I do not have the system (Your baby can read) but I have heard of many people who do have it - many of whom have used it successfully with other things too). My own DD does know how to read a tremendous amount but we come from a family of early readers (my sister read at 2.5 years) I don't think you need a programme like that to teach a child to read - its just fun and less work for the parents than teaching them yourselves - you just turn a DVD on - and that is the problem because no set of DVDs can teach enough to get your child reading fluently - eventually once they have those basics you will have to get up and make sure they are really reading (and to me reading means: decoding a written message in order to understand what it says - whether that is look and say or phonics, I do not care - its the understanding that matters) And they have to WANT to which will only come if you read a lot to them and make it fun.

It works pretty much like baby tv does. Its uses pictures and video and matches it to the sound of the word.

Just memorization.


----------



## Tanikit

DramaFreeMama - that is why there is such an argument about it - it is basically a whole word approach to learning reading - and in my mind there is nothing wrong with that up to a point - there are so many "sight words" in English that at least certain words MUST be read like that (and they are the most common ones in the English language usually - the key words) 

A baby who memorises its colours has done just that - memorise and yet people think its great when they can do it at 18 months. In fact most things a baby does is memorisation followed by practice - same with reading. And then the phonics debate which is why I said that I don't think your baby can read can teach everything - at some point you will need some phonics and more than a few nouns known off by heart. 

I think Your baby can read is great for introducing to a baby that: Printed words have meaning and are used to communicate ideas. It is possible for a baby to interpret the written word (when they see the word: clap, very often those babies will clap (whether it is on the DVD or a written card)


----------



## membas#1

fifemum85 said:


> Well. It'll be a nice surprise for you the when you find out, especially if everyones telling you something different. Can u remember the site you went on for prediction?
> Had a v strange night. Posted abt it. Long story short 5am I get up to loo, wipe and theres red/pink discharge. Up again at 7ish wipe and no red at all just clear. Not even dried! Im v confused! Thinking bcos my head is mixed up jus now - was it a vivid dream, did i jus imagine the red, etc. Its driving me nuts. Its away now, so Im taking tht as a good sign but going loopy cos it makes no sense lol!
> Hi Tanikit, how are you today? Hello new mummies, welcome! :hi: xx

Fife--I just googled "chinese gender prediction chart"--it was free and fun :)


----------



## blessedmomma

so how is everyone today????

hope you are all having a wonderful pg!!!!

:hugs:

tanikit- cute message from dd. they are smarter than we ever could think


----------



## Anababe

Ive had a pretty good day with sickness today.. just had some bad heartburn tonight which I hate so much! I only ever get it when im pregnant but it never started this early last time :( 

Cant complain though if the sickness is giving me a day off lol

Cant wait for my scan :happydance: Im counting down the days :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My jeans are already feeling a little tighter and I'm not even over eating or eating junk food.


----------



## fifemum85

membas#1 said:


> Fife--I just googled "chinese gender prediction chart"--it was free and fun :)

HI just took 2 of them, I'm predicted a girl woo! :) Have a feeling x


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Tanikit said:


> DramaFreeMama - that is why there is such an argument about it - it is basically a whole word approach to learning reading - and in my mind there is nothing wrong with that up to a point - there are so many "sight words" in English that at least certain words MUST be read like that (and they are the most common ones in the English language usually - the key words)
> 
> A baby who memorises its colours has done just that - memorise and yet people think its great when they can do it at 18 months. In fact most things a baby does is memorisation followed by practice - same with reading. And then the phonics debate which is why I said that I don't think your baby can read can teach everything - at some point you will need some phonics and more than a few nouns known off by heart.
> 
> I think Your baby can read is great for introducing to a baby that: Printed words have meaning and are used to communicate ideas. It is possible for a baby to interpret the written word (when they see the word: clap, very often those babies will clap (whether it is on the DVD or a written card)

i agree! I just wouldn't spend so much on it when i can make my own flash cards and flip on baby tv for much cheaper ^_^

Don't those kits run for a few hundred dollars?


----------



## DramaFreeMama

fifemum85 said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> Fife--I just googled "chinese gender prediction chart"--it was free and fun :)
> 
> HI just took 2 of them, I'm predicted a girl woo! :) Have a feeling xClick to expand...

i'm predicted a girl too XD I'm still crossing my fingers for a boy!!!:blue:


----------



## kelly brown

we are not bothered longs its healthy  x x


----------



## Tanikit

DramaFreeMama - I have no clue what they cost - I taught DD by making a few flashcards and since then she's learnt some phonics and I got her some basic readers. I also wouldn't spend money on that programme, but I also feel that doing it yourself rather than turning on a DVD actually makes your child learn more cause you are more aware of where they are at and what they are enjoying and so you are less likely to push and more likely just to have fun (if you do it at all)

CharmedKirsty I went into maternity clothes after about 9 weeks - they were more comfortable and my clothes weren't fitting anymore - I feel like I look pregnant and its far too early for that.


----------



## 2nd time

tankit i just noticd the pup in your photo omg how cute ps how slow am i


----------



## Tanikit

:)


----------



## fifemum85

HI Kelly we are the same but my OH feels hes the only guys so wants a boy lol! Theres me, my DD and 2 cats (both f) he feels outnumbered Bless :D I hv gut instinct its a girl again. 
Dramafreemama a girl too? Must b a month thing lol! It said my chinese age is 22 (i wish) and month is 5. Not sure how tht works. :haha: U may have your boy yet. Did u say uz are finding out?
Tanikit know what u mean. I just used flashcards and later would draw on chalkboard and she'd tell me what item was. Gives you more interaction with your child which is nice. She also used to repeat words from Mr Men books when I read them. Now she recognises names and certain words in books and writes them. Home learning is a lot better than DVD learning IMHO. Just my opinion tho :) Now she's 4 shes learning to use computer so Ceebeebies site is good for learning etc x


----------



## msarkozi

I am predicted a boy, so we will see if it is right. As long as the baby is healthy, I will be happy with either or. 

I think it is important to read to your child, and to get them to repeat things back to you. I am trained in early childhood education, and this is what I did with children. I also used flashcards, and would get them to repeat and associate items with it. The reading definitely helped though. I would sit with the child, and I would read a page of the book, and then work with the child to read it, and we would repeat the one page several times, and we would sound things out together. It really works. And children love reading books, so I think if you are doing something they enjoy, it's going to work a lot better.


----------



## fifemum85

Hi Msarkozi :hi: Hope you are well? Soz to hear abt MC how far along are you now? Any names? 
I agree, kids do love books especially if you make them exciting for them. My DD love the Hairy Maclary range because they rhyme. She repeats the words. My DD and OH have even memorised 2 of the books :haha: They do the barking sound effects and everything. So cute! :D 
Good luck with the reading pack and let me know how you get on :) x


----------



## readynwilling

Hey All. 

Its a million degrees here - and its a billion degrees with humidity... makes a tired women even more tired!! Ready for a nap now.


----------



## Tanikit

Fifemum I love Hairy Maclary too :) and so does DD. 

Readynwilling its freezing here still so can't imagine what it must be like to be in that heat. Hope you had a good nap.

Nausea was very bad last night - I thought I was going to throw up most of the night but managed not to. I didn't want DH near me poor guy. Its a little better this morning. I'm taking DD out this morning and DH suugested I get someone to clean the house today so we have got someone and it will be so nice to be able to be lazy today and just see to DD.


----------



## 2nd time

THANKS everyone for our tips aND AVICE re the baby can read course. it was a gift but i know it cost alot, i wil give it a try and see what happens as dd does seem to enjoy the books and cards she wont watch tv though, lol i am not complaining guess in 12 years time i wont be able to get her to stop watching tv


----------



## Nixilix

Double figures, double sickness!!


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> Double figures, double sickness!!

oh dear hopfullly only 4 more weeks of sickness


----------



## Zoya

Hi Everyone

I am gonna be a march mummy as well :happydance:
Please also add me on the list, I had my scan yesterday and was told that my EDD is 8th march but doctor will confirm it in my next scan.

I have a baby boy who will be 1year old tomorrow:happydance:

so making cake this evening :thumbup:


----------



## Twinminator

Congrats Zoya!
Just when we thought there couldn't be any more MMs...! :happydance:

I've got symptoms somewhere between a cold and the flu today, worse than the first but not as bad as the second.... still yuk though :sad1:

Trying to take my mind off it by thinking how we'll spend Christmas!!!! :wacko:
Am I crazy??? I'll be 28wks pg, but compared to my twin pg, I'll feel relatively small at that stage (both pgs were conceived at virtually the same time of year, give or take a week!!).


----------



## Nixilix

4 more weeks?!?!?! Pls no!! 

I can't wait til Xmas either!


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> Congrats Zoya!
> Just when we thought there couldn't be any more MMs...! :happydance:
> 
> I've got symptoms somewhere between a cold and the flu today, worse than the first but not as bad as the second.... still yuk though :sad1:
> 
> Trying to take my mind off it by thinking how we'll spend Christmas!!!! :wacko:
> Am I crazy??? I'll be 28wks pg, but compared to my twin pg, I'll feel relatively small at that stage (both pgs were conceived at virtually the same time of year, give or take a week!!).

christmas lol last chrstmas i was 36 weeks pregnant this christmas i will be 30 weeks lol might try to have a christmas 2011 were i can have a drinklol. i seem to get pregnant around the same time of year too


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> 4 more weeks?!?!?! Pls no!!
> 
> I can't wait til Xmas either!

have you tried sea bans they have been a life saver for me


----------



## Nixilix

Ive tried them and they don't seem to touch the sickness. I don't know how to feel better! And I'm probably going to be the person that has it for 9 mths!


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> Ive tried them and they don't seem to touch the sickness. I don't know how to feel better! And I'm probably going to be the person that has it for 9 mths!

cheer up sweetheart positive attitued. have you been to you r dr:hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Zoya!
> Just when we thought there couldn't be any more MMs...! :happydance:
> 
> I've got symptoms somewhere between a cold and the flu today, worse than the first but not as bad as the second.... still yuk though :sad1:
> 
> Trying to take my mind off it by thinking how we'll spend Christmas!!!! :wacko:
> Am I crazy??? I'll be 28wks pg, but compared to my twin pg, I'll feel relatively small at that stage (both pgs were conceived at virtually the same time of year, give or take a week!!).
> 
> christmas lol last chrstmas i was 36 weeks pregnant this christmas i will be 30 weeks lol might try to have a christmas 2011 were i can have a drinklol. i seem to get pregnant around the same time of year tooClick to expand...

oh yeh, if your LO is @5/6mths and mine are @17/18mths, then they're almost exactly a yr apart :)
It's kind of like deja vu isn't it, spending a summer feeling crap and a christmas with a Virgin Mary bump!!! lmao!!!

Nixilix, I'm totally sure that you'll start to feel better soon, when your beanie starts using its little placenta and your innards all settle themselves in their new living space for the coming months. It's bound to settle down for all of us soon :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls doctor won't give me anything. Just booked a scan for tomorrow cause got freaked out by a thread bout mmc and people having symptoms still.


----------



## Tanikit

Ah Nix, sorry you are not feeling great - I have also had the thought that this may not get better for quite a while - after weeks and weeks of nausea and sickness and exhasution I think it does begin to feel like it will never end. Try and stay positive that it will and also look for positive things to think about - like that at least the MS means the pregnancy is probably fine and when you see baby's heartbeat tomorrow then that will be super positive!

Also feeling really sick today - the nausea spikes when I get low sugar levels, but it is not getting better today - it still spikes, but there is this underlying feeling of being really ill and uncomforatble all day. Also the bloatedness is causing a problem today - its very uncomfortable and seems to be getting worse instead of better. Just wish I could sleep!

12 days til my next scan - am starting to count down to it now.


----------



## MumtoJ

Nixilix, is he doing Urine tests when you go? If not phone the MW and ask if shell do one as if there are ketones it shows dehydration and drs will usually act once that happens - a lot don't like to until the sickness is causing a medical problem.

I'm so sorry your doctor isn't being more helpful - luckily for me my MW was supportive as I was so bad last time - unfortunately the tablets are working for me very well this time and I'm actually better off when I don't take them, feel more sick and am sick more frequently but better able to function as the tablets knocked me out and I was a bit of a Zombie but different people react differently and if it gets too bad I will be trying them again. 

With the sea bands sometimes I don't think they are doing anything for me and leave them off, but find it does slowly gets worse and then I put them back on - not a miricle cure but every little helps. I struggle with drinking water unless it is ice cold, at the moment cant drink anything fizzy but can drink earl grey tea with a little sugar and no milk (don't usually have sugar but hey whatever works) and it has to be very weak but so far have managed to keep out of the dreaded dehydration category - and my objective is just to keep out of hospital.

I cant eat fruit, veg or pretty much anything healthy - I can eat Mcdonalds cheeseburgers, toast, simple sandwhiches plus cheese doretois and thats pretty much it. Have to go to bed by 9pm to get respite from the sickness and if DS wakes up in the night it takes me ages to get back off to sleep due to feeling sick.

Nix my advice is take one day at a time, be selfish when you can and do what ever you need to survive.

Hope it improves soon and keep on at the dr / MW if it doesn't


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls

i will be 25 weeks for xmas ! cant wait!!!!

i have just found out one of my sisters is pregnant too :shock:


----------



## 2nd time

Pinksnowball said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> i will be 25 weeks for xmas ! cant wait!!!!
> 
> i have just found out one of my sisters is pregnant too :shock:

lol xmas we are all wishing ou lives away. lets lookforwRD to august bank holiday lol

do they hav bank holidays in th usa


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies. :hugs: for those of you with MS, especially those of you with the bad MS that doesn't seem to let up. I hope for relief for you soon! I too have had a rough couple of days with it....i started taking Vit B6 to see if that helps as my doctor's office recommended it (25 mg 3x/day). not sure yet if it helps as only been doing it for a few days...but i hope it takes the edge off. i'm fortunate so far that mine is just to the extent of nausea and i can usually curb it by eating frequently...but by the end of the day i have the worse belly ache with serious BLOAT...probably because i'm eating more often than usual! i'm trying to eat smaller meals and snack on protein (apples/cheese, apples/peanut butter, crackers/peanut butter)...those are my standard snacks all day. i get VERY VERY VERY tired of eating....had a breakdown yesterday---hormones surged really bad and i cried hard a couple times...one time because i knew i needed to eat but didn't want to cuz i had so much bloat/uncomfortable. SO drew me a cool bath to relax in as I was getting too hot. 

well, i'll have some catching up to do after the weekend as I'll be away from internet. hope you all have a nice weekend and find some relief. Soon we'll be enjoying these pregnancies, I'm convinced of it! :)


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: for those having it rough at the moment. Really hope there will be some relief for us soon.

MumtoJ is that what ketones indicate? I didn't know that - I had some in my urine at the 7 week check and because I am diabetic they just presume its from that - that I am perhaps not taking enough insulin, but I know I am, so maybe I was dehydrated then. Thanks for the info.

PinkSnowball congrats to your sister - will be nice to have cousins so close together and also share some of the pregnancy with her. How far is she?

2nd time we don't have bank holidays though it is Women's Day here on Monday - and I have to work - sigh... but you are right we shouldn't wish this away - can't I just wish parts of it away though :)

DD took a nap this afternoon - I can't believe it, and I got to sleep - bliss! and then DH took us out for supper so I didn't have to cook either, so that makes me happy. Have been so sick today, so anything that decreases the amount I have to do makes me very relieved!


----------



## Nixilix

I wanna wish the sickyness away too :)


----------



## Lilly12

me three!

I am not wanting to eat anything except crackers, which i've been eating for days now and its starting to get old.
:wacko:
Think im gonna head to the store and get some cold food, like salad , maybe a potatoe salad, and maybe i can make a sandwhich with coleslaw or something on it.
Im scared im not getting enough nutrients.
:wacko:

The first weeks I ate like a pig, ever since 5,5 weeks the nausea kicked in and am not craving anything.. oh wait .. except chinese takeout! LOL


----------



## MumtoJ

Tankit, Im not sure if its the only thing they show, but I know from last time the MW sent me straight into the hospital when mine elevated last time (it registered the most extreme colour on the chart) to be put on a drip. And this time its the first thing she did when I saw her, and I know if I'm concerned to go see the nurse or contact the MW to have it checked. But am working so hard at trying to have as much fluids as possible, even at night every time I wake (which is pretty often) I have a mouthful of water, but know I'm still struggling as I go to the loo so infrequently and it is soooo strong when I do, but can only do my best and see how it goes. 

I know your struggling with MS as well so there is a good chance you may get dehydrated so if it shows up again make sure you mention to them your struggling to drink enough and MS is making it difficult.

Don't know how diabeties affects ketones so you may have a double whammy of issues might be worth a (shh) google ... sorry Shrimpy.

Hope everyone else is doing OK 

Membas have a great weekend

OMG I can't believe the topic of XMAS is already here - so much to do before that - will have to try and make is special though as it will be DS's last christmas that he doesn't have to share and the first one he really understands.


----------



## Tanikit

Ketones are in your blood when the body breaks down muscle in order to try to get energy that it is not getting from nutreints you eat (or in my case the insulin isn't enough to get the energy into the cells so the body thinks it is energy deficient and breaks down the muscle) If you are dehydrated you have less water in your blood so the concentration of ketones seems higher and that is why it is picked up. Unfortuantely with MS that is really bad you may really be breaking down muscle so its a double whammy. Diabetics get high ketones if they do not take enough insulin but usually then our sugars are high too. So probably I was dehydrated.

Christmas - haven't even started thinking about it. I know my younger brother wants me to fly to my family over Christmas but I am really not keen to do that so far pregnant when we have to do it again in August next year for his wedding. I have DDs birthday and DHs birthday in September to think about first.


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- it could have very well been that your insulin was low. i have to take my urine in at each visit. i never asked them why on my other four kids but i did this last week. the nurse told me that they check for proteins and keytones. she said one indicates if your getting an infection and the other indicates if your getting diabetic.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

blessedmomma said:


> tanikit- it could have very well been that your insulin was low. i have to take my urine in at each visit. i never asked them why on my other four kids but i did this last week. the nurse told me that they check for proteins and keytones. she said *one indicates if your getting an infection and the other indicates if your getting diabetic*.

I didn't know that. Thanks for that bit of info!


----------



## blessedmomma

no prob dramafreemama! i really just never asked but i thought i would this last time. its good to know were getting checked for that each time we go in. i dont know what i was thinking they checked, its not like we need a urine pg test every time, lol! i guess i just never thought about it, was a good patient and just did as i was told:haha:


----------



## Twinminator

Sorry everyone for mentioning Christmas so early and without wishing to start "the real meaning of Christmas" debate, I need to at least think about buying some gifts now, if not making actual plans for the day itself, as there are so many (children in particular) in our family that I simply couldn't afford to leave it much later to start shopping! Even if I were able to financially, I don't want to be waddling around in December with a twin buggy loaded down with numerous bags (and I like to see what I'm buying, hence reluctance to gift-shop online). And NOOOO, hubby provides no input in this area before you ask!!!! :)

I apologise in advance as I am feeling fairly sorry for myself today. I normally fight it, tell myself there are billions worse off than me, including close to home, and how lucky I am in many ways, but I just can't shake this heavy melancholy cloud over me today. I do have a chesty throaty thing going on too, and with the MS on top.... well it's not even a matter of wanting to escape, it's a case of wanting to disappear at the moment. Like many of you reading I expect, "SICK AND TIRED OF BEING SICK AND TIRED!"

My girls are my sunshine though, my rocks. They have been so so gorgeous today, smily, lovely, cooperative, from the minute they woke to the minute I put them down to bed again. I sobbed my heart out today when Ocean Drive by Lighthouse Family came on and Emily started dancing to it, she just looked so joyful, it was a perfect moment. I really don't know what I'd do without them :cry:


----------



## fifemum85

Hi girls! :hi: How are you all?
Have had the day from hell today! :( I took the nurse up on the earlier scan today (kinda wishing I hadnt) First I hadnt drunk enough water for clear scan so I had more til I felt sick. She scanned again and nothing! She then done internal one and said theres no sign of ectopic at all so she has no idea whats happening. I explained I got second confirmation of preg just Tuesday there and still have symptoms. According to hpts and Clearblue my hcg is rising! Got taken into another room for bloods to be taken (more on Sunday to compare) and she was like theres nothing there. My dates are either wrong, I've m/cd again and its out (doesnt explain no heavy bleed or hcg rising tho) or its ectopic and theyll have to find it... :( Oh and the other one is that there was never a pregnancy there which makes no sense. I was neg after mc, pos after 2 day bleed and been strong pos since! Soooo confused!
I'm keeping fingers crossed my dates are wrong. Its so strange but I feel preg still! When I mcd b4 I just knew. I think I ovd later on in cycle too but they dont have a strong lmp to go on so have no idea. Will kno nothing til Sunday! :( Has anyone else experienced this?? x


----------



## MumtoJ

Twinminator said:


> I apologise in advance as I am feeling fairly sorry for myself today. I normally fight it, tell myself there are billions worse off than me, including close to home, and how lucky I am in many ways, but I just can't shake this heavy melancholy cloud over me today. I do have a chesty throaty thing going on too, and with the MS on top.... well it's not even a matter of wanting to escape, it's a case of wanting to disappear at the moment. Like many of you reading I expect, "SICK AND TIRED OF BEING SICK AND TIRED!"


hun sorry your feeling so bad :hugs: glad your girls are keeping your spirits up though - hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## MumtoJ

fifemum85 said:


> Hi girls! :hi: How are you all?
> Have had the day from hell today! :( I took the nurse up on the earlier scan today (kinda wishing I hadnt) First I hadnt drunk enough water for clear scan so I had more til I felt sick. She scanned again and nothing! She then done internal one and said theres no sign of ectopic at all so she has no idea whats happening. I explained I got second confirmation of preg just Tuesday there and still have symptoms. According to hpts and Clearblue my hcg is rising! Got taken into another room for bloods to be taken (more on Sunday to compare) and she was like theres nothing there. My dates are either wrong, I've m/cd again and its out (doesnt explain no heavy bleed or hcg rising tho) or its ectopic and theyll have to find it... :( Oh and the other one is that there was never a pregnancy there which makes no sense. I was neg after mc, pos after 2 day bleed and been strong pos since! Soooo confused!
> I'm keeping fingers crossed my dates are wrong. Its so strange but I feel preg still! When I mcd b4 I just knew. I think I ovd later on in cycle too but they dont have a strong lmp to go on so have no idea. Will kno nothing til Sunday! :( Has anyone else experienced this?? x

Sorry hun I haven't but wanted to say i've my fx for you all the way one of the other gals who's had early scans maybe able to say more about what they could see when.


----------



## fifemum85

Thank you, judging by dates when I bdd and ovd I could be only 5 and a bit wks. Im also thinking I CB digi tested last thurs and got 1-2 wks and then again mon and got 2-3wks so theres gotta be a baby there. Keeping Fx but its gonna be a long day tmos.x


----------



## blessedmomma

fifemum- hope everything turns out ok with it. that would be so hard to hear from a dr. hang in there sweets!

twin- sorry your having a hard time. hope you get everything figured out. i cant wait til x-mas either. it makes me all giddy. we have to start buying gifts early too. with 4 kids, theres no way to wait til last minute anymore, lol


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you doing mumtoj?


----------



## Tanikit

Aw Fifemum - hoping it is just too early to see anything on the u/s - let us know when you get the blood test results back. If they look good will they scan you again? 

Sarah hope you can get some rest and feel a bit better soon - pregnancy hormones alone can make you feel down - never mind the exhaustion and MS too! Its so hard to feel so blessed to be pregnant and so terrible all at once - I find I can only process one emotion at a time and when I feel down the feeling sorry for myself helps. Its 21:45 here and DD is still awake! Thats how I pay when I get an afternoon nap. Sigh.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

fifemum85 said:


> Hi girls! :hi: How are you all?
> Have had the day from hell today! :( I took the nurse up on the earlier scan today (kinda wishing I hadnt) First I hadnt drunk enough water for clear scan so I had more til I felt sick. She scanned again and nothing! She then done internal one and said theres no sign of ectopic at all so she has no idea whats happening. I explained I got second confirmation of preg just Tuesday there and still have symptoms. According to hpts and Clearblue my hcg is rising! Got taken into another room for bloods to be taken (more on Sunday to compare) and she was like theres nothing there. My dates are either wrong, I've m/cd again and its out (doesnt explain no heavy bleed or hcg rising tho) or its ectopic and theyll have to find it... :( Oh and the other one is that there was never a pregnancy there which makes no sense. I was neg after mc, pos after 2 day bleed and been strong pos since! Soooo confused!
> I'm keeping fingers crossed my dates are wrong. Its so strange but I feel preg still! When I mcd b4 I just knew. I think I ovd later on in cycle too but they dont have a strong lmp to go on so have no idea. Will kno nothing til Sunday! :( Has anyone else experienced this?? x

I'm sorry your first scan went this way mama :hugs: Fx for you and it could have just been a mistake or miscalculation. I'll be watching to hear what the update is on sunday.


----------



## membas#1

Fife-sorry you are going through this. I hope your next blood tests gives you good results. Perhaps it was just too early on the scan if your dates are unsure. Keep positive.

Twin-hope you have a good evening. I'm glad your girls brought your spirits up today. I have those cloudy days too...I'm sure we all do....I think honor them and move forward :)


----------



## fifemum85

Tanikit - the way they explained it is if hormones are up theres a pregnancy and its early. (Fx) if they havent doubled but have risen its a mc waiting to happen or ectopic. For the digi to jump up a week and the doc to confirm again a few days later my levels must be rising surely? I think my fiance is expecting the worst, we've barely spoken since the scan. I just keep thinking why is my body doing this to me now? I had no probs with my DD.. x


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks Membas and Dramafreemama, I sure hope so :) I keep recalculating and going by the digi and bd dates i could b 5weeks... hope thats the case x
Hope you all have a lovely relaxing night! :dust: x


----------



## MumtoJ

blessedmomma said:


> how are you doing mumtoj?

Getting there - have stopped taking the talets and seem to be doing better off them than on - just couldn't take being so drowsy. Still being sick and hit a wall around 3ish each afternoon, but my spirit is doing well, making a real effort to try and spend quality time with DS and managed to catch up with a friend today and her DD and DS (who's just started crawling) so that was all good. 

How about you - are your tablets still working for you? and how are you getting on with helping the OH with the class he's doing?


----------



## Reebo

:hugs: to everyone who is sick. I hope we're all feeling better soon!

Fife, I hope everything is okay. Hopefully you were off on when you O'd so it's too early to see anything on a scan. Keep us posted!

I had to go buy new bras today because my old ones were getting too tight! I also got a belly band so I can wear my normal pants unbuttoned. Most of them still fit but are getting a little snug in the waist. My belly is starting to pooch a little and has gotten really hard. It's crazy!


----------



## blessedmomma

MumtoJ said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> how are you doing mumtoj?
> 
> Getting there - have stopped taking the talets and seem to be doing better off them than on - just couldn't take being so drowsy. Still being sick and hit a wall around 3ish each afternoon, but my spirit is doing well, making a real effort to try and spend quality time with DS and managed to catch up with a friend today and her DD and DS (who's just started crawling) so that was all good.
> 
> How about you - are your tablets still working for you? and how are you getting on with helping the OH with the class he's doing?Click to expand...

it has to be hard to be sooo tired anyways and then take something that makes it worse. i dont blame you for stopping, i would too. there are times i lay down for ten minutes on the couch and wish i could just nap a minute, so hard to get up.
thats good you caught up with your friend. i have a friend i have known since we were 12 or 13 that i am trying to catch up with. last summer we were supposed to get together for a cookout, but i had ms all through my pg, from march to december, so it just never happened. looks like even if my ms goes away by 2nd tri, summer will be over again.

my tablets are working great. it doesnt take away all the nausea all the time, but sure helps. too bad i cant just send you some! 

we only had one class, and he did fab! he is such a great dad that it doesnt surprise me that he is so great with the kids there. i really didnt have to help much, which was good with slight nausea and had a sick baby that day


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: all round - this thread has been pretty quiet so imagining that we are all surviving somehow and just keeping quiet.

I woke up this morning to hypoglycaemia, asthma, nausea and just general exhaustion because DD didn't go down til 22:00 last night and was up at least 3 times in the night. DH and I need a really good plan to keep her in her bed so she doesn't bother us as at some point she will pay for us being too exhausted and that isn't fair on her - anyone with any good ideas, please suggest something!!!! It is more the middle of the night wakings that bother us than the going to sleep - last night was an exception there.

I'm working this weekend and need to leave in 10 minutes - I think this will be a weekend of surviving. I wish I could get something for the nausea but right now it is the one sign that points to a hypoglycaemic episode more clearly than anything else, so I am scared I won't get a warning if I get rid of it.


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry your having a rough time. It must be hard with ms and diabeties xx

My scan is at 4.45 today. 

My OH just asked if I wanted tea and crumpets, my reply was... Yes pls when I've been sick :) haha


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all :flower:
Coldy fluey symptoms are halved today and feel much better in myself too. Even though my DH doesn't "do" an awful lot around the house etc, just having him home on a weekend makes me feel better. I suppose loneliness plays a part in intensifying those cloudy feelings.

Tanikit, this is probably a difficult one to do if you can't get time off work, but I find whenever I go away with my girls for several nights (somewhere with other kids is ideal), their sleep patterns can be molded into whatever I want them to be (with some effort of course!)
They're so disoriented by the long drive, the excitement of being somewhere new, around less familiar faces, etc etc, that their little brains get exhausted and out of their normal routine / comfort zones. The first night is normally a bit of a late night because of this, (hence why I wouldn't recommend just one night away, that'll just upset the applecart, not shift it to where you want it to be!!) but by day three you'll be calling the shots about sleep times because she'll be so stimulated and exhausted at the end of each day and will not be relating what's happening here to the bad habits she's gotten into at home. By the time you've got her home, maybe four/five days later, with a bit of steely stubbornness on your part, she should stay in the routine you've set for her whilst away. Hope that helps. :hugs:

Nixilix, the very best of luck with your scan today :kiss: Here's hoping the sight of your little beanie wriggling away will ease the hardship of those bloody awful ms symptoms!!! :)


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks Sarah glad your feeling better!


----------



## natty1985

Good luck for your scan today Rach xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Cheers sweetie! Xx

I really want a burger :)


----------



## pinkycat

Good luck with scans today girls.

I'm still here just reading mostly. I haven;t even got out of bed today I feel so ill with sickness and headache :sick:The paracetamol takes the edge off but doesn't take all the pain away. I feel drained of every ounce of energy. My house is a tip but it can wait.
Sorry to moan, I know it's all worth it.
I hope you are ok :hugs: for everyone that needs some xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone, still follow this thread moves dam fast hehehe...

Anyone tried using a doppler at home yet?...

I picked my boys up at 9 weeks and had a blast earlier but no joy, not panicing as sometimes i know its not easy to pick up till at least 11 weeks but my symptoms have started to ease and id be more reasurred if i picked it up lol

Nixlix good luck with ya scan today. xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Cheers hun. I tried Doppler with no such luckwhich also worries me. I think I have a tilted uterus which might not help xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

fifemum85 said:


> Hi girls! :hi: How are you all?
> Have had the day from hell today! :( I took the nurse up on the earlier scan today (kinda wishing I hadnt) First I hadnt drunk enough water for clear scan so I had more til I felt sick. She scanned again and nothing! She then done internal one and said theres no sign of ectopic at all so she has no idea whats happening. I explained I got second confirmation of preg just Tuesday there and still have symptoms. According to hpts and Clearblue my hcg is rising! Got taken into another room for bloods to be taken (more on Sunday to compare) and she was like theres nothing there. My dates are either wrong, I've m/cd again and its out (doesnt explain no heavy bleed or hcg rising tho) or its ectopic and theyll have to find it... :( Oh and the other one is that there was never a pregnancy there which makes no sense. I was neg after mc, pos after 2 day bleed and been strong pos since! Soooo confused!
> I'm keeping fingers crossed my dates are wrong. Its so strange but I feel preg still! When I mcd b4 I just knew. I think I ovd later on in cycle too but they dont have a strong lmp to go on so have no idea. Will kno nothing til Sunday! :( Has anyone else experienced this?? x

Hi ya I just wanted to offer some reasurance to you, I think it was to soon for your doc to see any thing! from experience and reading way to much on line LOL its when you are 6+5 days you see something for some people or even 7 to 8 weeks for others! it all depends on many factors, were baby is in womb if your womb is tilted equipment used. to just tell you nothing there is madness I mean there would have been signs! thickness of the lining of the womb, copus lituem cycst on the ovary! ( thats what could be seen on my scan at 6 weeks) if you did OV later and could really be only 5 weeks pregnant would explain why she saw nothing yet there its all so tiny, FX those HCG results give a lovely rise on Sunday and next scan you will see a baby bouncing around. go with your gut feeling out gut never lets us down:hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Totally forgot to say I've got first MW appointment at 3pm (just over an hour's time for those overseas!!!)

I suppose it's more exciting for first time mums but seeing as I've already had my first scan for this pg, and that this is basically just form filling and box ticking, I kind of haven't get myself excited or anything. BUT, if for any reason they test my wee and say "whoa blummin eck love, let's get you down to ultrasound this minute, we think you're having quadruplets", I'll be sure to let you all know when I get back!!! :rofl:


----------



## Shrimpy

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!

How are we all doing today? I have to say that for the last few days (apart from my scaryness the other day) I haven't been feeling too bad. The nauseas only gets unbearable in the evening/night-time so I can actually get out of bed and do things during the day which is great. Still absolutely shattered but I can deal with that :) Fingers crossed that I'll be very lucky and at 12-14 weeks I'll be feeling like my old self again properly.

How is everyone else doing? 

Fife - I know easier said than done but try not to worry. With my 1st pregnancy I thought I was about 7.5 weeks, went for a scan to be told there was nothing there :( , a few days later there was an empty sac, then a week and a half later everything was visible :) Fingers crossed you are only about 5 weeks as then you wouldn't really have seen anything :hugs:

I know it's early but has anyone been looking at prams/pushchairs yet? :blush: Hubby and I went to mothercare yesterday and he has decided he wants the spin. I've said we'll see as it has a pretty blooming hefty pricetag on it!!! Men and their gadgets!!

:hugs: to everyone, I hope within the next month we're all blooming and feeling fantabulous :)


----------



## Twinminator

What's "the spin"???? Sounds a bit swish!!! :)


----------



## Shrimpy

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Spin-Pushchair-Olive/dp/B0031K6BHW/sr=1-5/qid=1281187534/ref=sr_1_5/276-7435611-9361249?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core


:)


----------



## natty1985

ohhhh shrimpy i fell in love with that a few weeks ago when we went in lovely isnt it x


----------



## fifemum85

CelticNiamh said:


> Hi ya I just wanted to offer some reasurance to you, I think it was to soon for your doc to see any thing! from experience and reading way to much on line LOL its when you are 6+5 days you see something for some people or even 7 to 8 weeks for others! it all depends on many factors, were baby is in womb if your womb is tilted equipment used. to just tell you nothing there is madness I mean there would have been signs! thickness of the lining of the womb, copus lituem cycst on the ovary! ( thats what could be seen on my scan at 6 weeks) if you did OV later and could really be only 5 weeks pregnant would explain why she saw nothing yet there its all so tiny, FX those HCG results give a lovely rise on Sunday and next scan you will see a baby bouncing around. go with your gut feeling out gut never lets us down:hugs:

Thanks! Im staying positive. :) I still feel preg. So tired and dizzy today too. Went to loo twice today and there is light bleeding but v little on pad. Im clinging onto the hope that I am 4-5 weeks and its more implantation. Will hopefully have answers tmoz. On bedrest today - fiances orders lol! 
The scan yesterday she mentioned tilted uterus but the right size so nothing there and she said thickness is average. 11.3 or something. No idea what tht means. Still strong positive on hpts so Fx
Hope you are all well today! Shrimpy, thts a good one i hear. Its nice ur OH is getting involved in choosing pram. So cute :) x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Nixilix said:


> Cheers hun. I tried Doppler with no such luckwhich also worries me. I think I have a tilted uterus which might not help xx

me too mines rectroverted so i dunno why im even trying lol hoping for pot luck i guess, i didnt have a rectroverted with my boys it happened after my 2nd as he was a 10lber and kinda kicked it outa shape lol....

Lucas i couldnt hear it till 10-11 weeks so im guessing about 11 weeks with this one im hoping too!!!


----------



## natty1985

i cant hear bugger all on mine either yet we tried it on my friend who is 11 weeks and it was brilliant xx


----------



## blessedmomma

wow von-me likey!

we are looking at a double stroller. probably going to get it soon. we figure we can use it for ur 3 yr old and 7 mos old now, and when baby gets here, just the two little ones. we have two single strollers so our older one can use one if he needs it.

we found a double that is very versatile. a seat can be removed so you can attach a car seat, which will be good when baby gets here. also back seat can be removed and made into a stand or sit seat which my 3 yr old loves now.

i had a side by side with my girls so i dont know how it will work out with it being the other way, it seems like the baby in front is soooo far away. but maybe it wont seem so much when we start using it:shrug:

https://www.babytrend.com/sit_n_stand_double/SS76091.html


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo I had that pram melissa :) Had to buy it and get it shipped from the US though as they don't sell them over here. We didn't have the 2 seperate seat units though, just the one on the front then the seat bit on the back:

https://www.costsaving2u.com/index....id=877&zenid=5148f166a926a38f5d48073f91112f52

Was really good, but was a wee bit bulky. Of course any double is going to be bulky though isn't it :)

I love the spin, but the price is making me a tad nervous. Hopefully I can get one on ebay for cheaper nearer the time. The other one we've been looking at is a red kite one which will cost about half of the other one and it comes with a carseat so we'll need to wait and see what the pennies situation is nearer the time.
https://direct.asda.com/Push-Me-Storm-Travel-System/002665441,default,pd.html


----------



## pinkycat

Shrimpy that pram looks lovely.
We have decided on the mothercare my choice my 4 in black and i ordered it on the baby plan on monday :blush:

Which dopplers have you all got? I think I will order one xx


----------



## blessedmomma

my DH loves the spin one. he especially liked how the handle moves up too. he is sooo much taller than me that if i get one that fits me its too short for him. i can see why your DH would love it. its such a toy gadget and not just a stroller. seems like it would be fun to use

i rented a doppler with my first son and it was so expensive i wont do that again. i had to rent it by the month, ended up costing me about 100 dollars. it was silly cuz after he started moving a bunch i never really used it anymore. now they have ones here that work around 16-20 weeks that you can buy for about 20 dollars:dohh:


----------



## braijackava

So I only had ms for a couple days. I feel bad bragging about it for all you still sick ladies, but I deserve it haha. I was soooo sick with my last 3 pregnancies, one of them I threw up everyday from about 6 weeks until he was born! Hopefully I am not speaking to soon and it hits me again. It does worry me a little bit, but I still have other symptoms, so I am not going to worry unless there is something to worry about. Hope everyone who is still sick gets feeling better soon. Now to go shopping for school supplies, yeck!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Lilly12

Im getting this doppler, prolly ordering it next week.

https://www.amazon.com/Sonoline-Fet...ef=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1280092742&sr=1-4

:thumbup:


----------



## Shrimpy

I don't trust myself with a doppler. I'd end up getting myself all freaked out and stressed if I couldn't find the hearbeat. I'm a paranoid Pete enough already without causing myself more worry :) My friend rented one from about 8-16 weeks I think. After that she figured that she would feel the baby moving so she wouldn't use it. She's now 3 weeks away from having her baby, how exciting!! I think they're pretty cheap to buy now though so not sure if you'd be interesting in renting. I could ask her how much hers was if you like?


----------



## Nixilix

Scan went fab. Thanks for well wishes!! It's 3cm and the hb was flickering! She asked if I'd be sick cause baby moving loads! It waved and jumped!! It was fab!! Xxxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

aww that's great Rach!! Any new pics? :)


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah will post them when I get on my p c. Got tilted uterus so not great pics xx


----------



## Tanikit

Rach that is so nice - really glad it went well and that you have an active baby.

I think I'd spend too much time with the doppler if I got one and not get enough other stuff done. As for prams - I am just going to reuse the one I had for DD as it has lasted very well - will pull it all apart and wash everything well though, but right now I am actually still putting her in it!

As for MS - Braijakava it is great that you aren't having so much, you deserve a break from it after the other pregnancy.

Was feeling very sorry for myself this afternoon: This has been my pregnancy:

1. MS nausea (only vomited 4 times so far luckily) for 5 weeks already 24/7
2. Asthma for 5 weeks worst as soon as I lie down to rest and early in the morning
3. Hypoglycaemic episodes 3-4x every day for the past week and half and at least another week or two of it previously.
4. Exhaustion - DD has woken up EVERY single night since I fell pregnant at least 2-3x every night which means I have not had a full nights sleep once.

On a more positive note though: DH and I are doing a lot better this pregnancy, time is going faster than the last one, I saw baby's heartbeat at 7 weeks and not too long til the next scan and all the signs (even sign 4) are all positive for pregnancy and finally the first trimester is nearly over - a few more weeks and then hopefully things will get easier and hopefully I will feel the baby move even earlier than last time (and I felt DD at about 14-15 weeks, so not too much longer to go)


----------



## braijackava

So with all the pressure and bloat in my tummy, I finally relented and put my maternity jeans on today. My other ones fit, but were so uncomfortable on my belly. They feel sooo good, even though I keep having to pull them up as they keep sliding down. =)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Twinminator

Rachel - HAPPY HUGS! :hugs:

Tanikit - SYMPATHY HUGS :hugs:

Everyone else COMRADE HUGS!!! :hugs:

My MW appointment went really well today, I really wasn't expecting much of a 'special memory experience'... and tbh, it was what it was, form-filling and the like, but the lady was really lovely. Can't wait to read all the bumpf she gave me tonight, it's all familiar stuff but it's still nice to rip open that plastic Bounty bag to see what vouchers fall out!!! LOL!


----------



## Twinminator

Well done Braijackava, I'm not far off that myself... getting tired of looking like a muffin-top no matter how baggy my tops are!!


----------



## Tanikit

Braijakava I went into maternity pants at 9 weeks this time and they are comfortable - also have to keep pulling them up - I haven't put on any weight yet, but my abdomen is really big! 

Sarah glad your appointment went well - always great to open goodie bags!

DD is alseep so I will give myself an hour to myself and then head off to bed too - we told her that there was no more "Mommy, Daddy I need some comforting - she had to say: Teddy bear I need some comforting and give him a hug instead" Wonder if she'll remember - we have promised an outing for her if she stay in her bed and leave us to sleep for 5 nights.


----------



## Twinminator

Fingers crossed Tanikit!!! Power To The Teddy Bear :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Fx Tankit that teddy bear is good at comforting and you get your 5 nights of sleep.

Don't know how much Im going to get tonight its DS's first night in a big boy bed - he'd just been so good in the cot and only very recently climbed out but has stopped it but its definately time - but know with it all being very different he may be hard to settle and may not want to stay there if he wakes up in the night.


----------



## Twinminator

I'm sure he'll be fine, but you'll probably get woken with a little person crawling in your bed at silly oclock in the morning!! :)


----------



## Rosie06

had my 1st midwife appt today was really worried incase she was horrible and old school, but i was sooooo wrong she is lovely so im really pleased, got to do bloods n urine sample on mon, but she is saying i will be put under a consultant becaus my mam is diabetic and dad has high bp, also with me having ivf to concieve. 

she is goingto send request for scan off on mon but she said it will take 2-3wks for it to come through by then ill be over 12 wks i really hope it comes quicker it feels so long away ill be 14 wks by the time i get my scan :( i hope im wrong n it comes through quicker than that.

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## readynwilling

Hey all. 

Im so tired. Im getting about 9hrs sleep every night - and last night came home from work and had a nap from 6:30- 8pm and then went to bed at 11pm up at 8:30 and had breaky then fell back asleep till 11. Went out and did some shopping and was completely wiped by 1pm. Im resting now and watching some TV.

My DH's g'ma died today. I am waiting for him to come home from work. It wasn't unexpected she's been sick for a while and they removed her feeding tube earlier in the week - so we were sorta waiting. I think its the first close relative he's had pass away. So im not sure how he's feeling. I lost my grandpa april of 09 and one grandma Oct of 08 but it never gets easier. She was a lovely woman and will be missed dearly. 

Hope everyone still sufferering with ms feels better soon. 

I have a drs appt on the 16th - so less than 10 days. Just a couple more weeks and we can TELL PEOPLE!! :happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

is any one eles struggling with wanting to tell people we had a family bbq today and i really wanted to tell them all x


----------



## kelly brown

embro how did scan go x x 19 days till 12 week scan x


----------



## Nixilix

I have told my friends and family. My boss knows, just can't wait to be able to talk about it - 10 days till scan at 12 wk (well 11+4) but will tell everyone then!


----------



## Shrimpy

we've alresady told the world and his wife. I'm crap at keeping things to myself :lol:


----------



## kelly brown

i wanted to wait cos of my 2mmc this is the furthest i have ever got never got to see hb last 2 times so i am sacred to tell every one i am 6 days in front of my ticker from last scan so when i got for 12week scan ill be 13 weeks x  x


----------



## braijackava

I have told a random few people, but not gone as far as to post it on facebook yet. We have an appt on the 24th. As long as everything goes good and we hear a heartbeat, I will be telling everyone else on the 29th at a family get together. Also emailing out of town family and facebooking it! Very excited to let everyone know I am not just fat and lazy, but I am pregnant.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## blessedmomma

braojackava- i had a pg like that too with the ms starting about 5-6 wks and lasting til he was born. uuuggghhhh. it was so rough. i even was throwing up the day he was born and all through my labor. even for a couple days after he was born. i kept thinking all through that pg, which was my last one, that i would never do this again. well, here i am! and i have to admit, this ms is nothing compared to that

tanikit- im soooo sorry honey. i dont know what else to say, bless your heart. every time i read your posts i just cringe cuz i feel so horrible for you.

twin- your little twin baby girls are so adorable. they look just like my first daughter when she was little.

nix- thats great news sweetheart, yay dancing baby!

i know i missed some people, but am very tired. we ran around all day and my girls are having a friend spend the night so its hard to keep up with everything


----------



## squat18_02

I do ultrasounds, so I can take a peek whenever I want! Here is a pic at 8 weeks. Can't wait to see it moving around one of these days!
 



Attached Files:







0804001940.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tanikit

Squat that is so nice to be able to look whenever you want - next time we get the woman in who does our animal ultrasounds I may ask her to have a look for me.

Blessedmomma I guess I just get down sometimes - I want this baby so much and I know in the end it will all be worth it even if it gets a lot worse (and hey last pregnancy I was in hospital at least 3 times - this time none so far!) but the first trimester is trying probably because it doesn't always feel like there is anything there but the illness. I really don't know how you coped the entire pregnancy feeling ill - I am still clinging to the hope that the MS will die down!

I have told pretty much everyone who needs to know - family, friends and people at work cause if I go low I need to know they know what to do. 10 days til my 12 week scan and I am getting excited about it now.

And the teddy bear didn't work - DH slept upstairs so he could get some rest and I pulled DD into bed with me but she kicked me too much so I took her back to her room and she bothered DH this morning early instead. So we try again tonight :) I think that is why toddlers are so cute - you can't get cross with them when they say the funniest things and give you these cute little smiles - even at 02:00am.


----------



## Whitbit22

Sadly, we were so excited we told the whole family. I am just glad we have a great family support system, without them I'd be lost. 

My baby is with God now. H&H to all you ladies.


----------



## Tanikit

Whit :hugs: so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks hun. I dont even know how I'm functioning. I'll still be checking on my TTHFUTD ladies though!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Whitbit22 said:


> Thanks hun. I dont even know how I'm functioning. I'll still be checking on my TTHFUTD ladies though!! :hugs:

I left you a message on your page, Im just heartbroken for you :cry::hugs: keep posting though get it all out ,you are amazing :flower:


----------



## kelly brown

so sorry hun x


----------



## fifemum85

So sorry to hear that whitbit :hug: u ok?

Hi ladies, hope you are all well today??
I'm so scared and nervous. Have bn bleeding only when using the loo. Its calming down tho now. So far no clots so thats a good sign :) Getting second bloods done today and hopefully answers.. Im puting the bleeding down to the v rough pelvic exam they gave me. Keeping Fx all is ok and thinking positive this time. Appointment in an hour.. :D xx


----------



## Twinminator

So sorry Whit, you are in all our thoughts....

Well done Fifemum for being so positive about it, you're right it probably is the invasion that's caused some bleeding. Thank goodness you happen to be going in for something else anyway, you can ask them then. Good luck FX!!


----------



## MumtoJ

whit I'm so sorry hun, wish there was something i could say to make a difference


----------



## MumtoJ

fifemum hope everything goes well - look after yourself and take it easy


----------



## pinkycat

Whitbit - im so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hey guys i just found my babies heartbeat on the doppler  so excited wat a magical sound!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hey guys i just found my babies heartbeat on the doppler  so excited wat a magical sound!!

Fantastic - not brave enough to try a doppler - would worry myself too much when I couldn't find a heart beat.


----------



## natty1985

Hi all hope your all doing ok today ?

Ive found babies heartbeat on the doppler today also but when i tried this afternoon he or she was hiding lol i cant wait till OH hears it xxx


----------



## Nixilix

I might try but I think it'll be hard considering my tilted uterus... She had to press hard to get baby on screen :)


----------



## sezrah

March 16th :o) Hi March Mums x


----------



## cryingtrying

what kind of doppler are u ladies using??? i'm in the US where can i get one?? I would love to get one!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Would also love to use a doppler but it might drive me nuts if I can't find the heartbeat so will leave it - scan in 10 days time anyway. Fantastic for those of you who have found the heartbeat!

Welcome Sezrah and congrats!

We have a public holiday tomorrow so I only have to go to work for 2 hours and then we are hoping to take DD out somewhere (need to chat to DH) Have bought her a gift for if she stays in her bed the whole night without calling us as it is a more immediate reward, but I have my doubts she'll get it tomorrow - you just never know though! (lol ever hopeful - I heard about an 8 year old who has never slept more than 2 hours straight in her life - now that is bad!)


----------



## Evian260

I would love to know what doppler you guys are using too!!! In the US as well :)


----------



## Aunty E

Been on hols for two weeks, so sorry I've not been posting much! Found heartbeat really easily on my doppler today, but I have LOTS of experience of course from my last pregnancy. Midwife appointment in a week, anyone else in redbridge got experience of their midwives? I'm booked into Whipps Cross, guessing it can't be any worse than Homerton where I had my first.

I already told a bunch of people - I was on a holiday which would normally be a boozefest, so I didn't want to lie outright when people asked why I wasn't drinking, and a few had already guessed due to the pure EVIL that takes me over when I'm pregnant.


----------



## Twinminator

Aunty E said:


> Been on hols for two weeks, so sorry I've not been posting much!
> 
> I already told a bunch of people - I was on a holiday which would normally be a boozefest, so I didn't want to lie outright when people asked why I wasn't drinking, and a few had already guessed due to the pure EVIL that takes me over when I'm pregnant.

LMAO! I am normally really hard to make angry (or, I'm very good at biting my tongue... is that the same??) but I have found myself ever more often on my soapbox, or ranting when DH doesn't understand the ins and outs of what the hormones are doing to me, etc etc etc !!!!! The classic line I've used more than once this weekend: "Don't you know ANYthing about the first trimester????" :rofl: (Perhaps I should've first asked if he knew what a trimester was, outside of a school timetable...!!!) :)


----------



## Lilly12

Twinminator said:


> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> Been on hols for two weeks, so sorry I've not been posting much!
> 
> I already told a bunch of people - I was on a holiday which would normally be a boozefest, so I didn't want to lie outright when people asked why I wasn't drinking, and a few had already guessed due to the pure EVIL that takes me over when I'm pregnant.
> 
> LMAO! I am normally really hard to make angry (or, I'm very good at biting my tongue... is that the same??) but I have found myself ever more often on my soapbox, or ranting when DH doesn't understand the ins and outs of what the hormones are doing to me, etc etc etc !!!!! The classic line I've used more than once this weekend: "Don't you know ANYthing about the first trimester????" :rofl: (Perhaps I should've first asked if he knew what a trimester was, outside of a school timetable...!!!) :)Click to expand...

:haha:
I second this!
I keep telling my husband "I wish you didnt think i was overreacting" "this is all normal in first trimester" etc etc :haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

I know I am pure hell to live with at the moment, every time I move I want to be sick and I am bored of it now! OH is trying to help but his way of coping is to do projects (like take down and re-build the garage), today he offered to try and start doing the cooking as he realised I was taking breaks to go throw up and then carry on, but I just feel too guilty as he is trying to look after DS as well (entertain him), I am still doing the bathing, cooking for, laundry for etc etc but he is trying and that is all I can ask. May have to try taking my tablets again if I don't start keeping something down. Boo hoo.

Aunty E, hope you enjoyed your holiday even if you were being "evil" and hope everyone you told enjoyed your news.


----------



## Twinminator

Men :)

Can't live with 'em, can't bump 'em off.... :haha:

On a slightly different note, can I just attempt to post a photo of my "bump"? It looks worse in real life too. I'm normally size 10ish.

I'm only 8 wks pg and it's starting to look like it did with my twins... reckon there was a second bean hiding at my 6wk scan??? Or am I simply ballooning with hot air lol?


----------



## readynwilling

I feel your pain Twiminator... i have only gained 5 lbs but my MIL mentioned yesterday she thought i was starting to show... i think its just bloating... I have read you don't show till later with your first (assuming there is only one of them in there...)

Sorry for your loss Whit!


----------



## kelly brown

any one no how to change my ticker as i am further gone than i am  x


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator- thats a lovely bump. Are you in maternity pants yet? I had to start wearing mine last week. 
I'v got my midwife appt tomorrow morning, not sure why im so nervous :wacko:
Great news for those who have found HB. I was looking on ebay at dopplers before while sitting next to DH, you dont even want to know where he thought you put the probe :rofl: Im going to order one when I get paid xx


----------



## Tanikit

Twinminator and Readynwilling - I have not gained any weight, but my abdomen is huge and am wondering if I can show this early even in a second pregnancy - I suspect its just bloat though. 

MumtoJ sorry you are feeling so ill - hope you get something that helps. My DH is also trying - he does do the occassional cooking, though any cleaning and laundry etc is left to me and he does also entertain DD a lot and look after her putting her to bed some nights and bathing her sometimes so I can't complain


----------



## Barbiebaby

Whitbit so sorry for your loss. x 

Big hugs to anyone else that needs it, I have my first scan on Tuesday and I am absolutely BRICKING it! Losing sleep and generally a bit of a wreck! 

x


----------



## blessedmomma

sooo sorry whit :cry:

hope you ladies are doing ok today. im not having much hormonal stuff going on. but i am using natural progesterone cream this pg so that could very well be why. supposed to be the "happy hormone" cuz it makes you feel calm and serene. i will take it the whole pregnancy if this lasts. i have really never felt better while being pg


----------



## blessedmomma

barbiebaby!!!!! your back! i havent seen you on here for a while and was wondering if everything was ok:happydance:


----------



## Twinminator

pinkycat said:


> Twinminator- thats a lovely bump. Are you in maternity pants yet? I had to start wearing mine last week.
> I'v got my midwife appt tomorrow morning, not sure why im so nervous :wacko:
> Great news for those who have found HB. I was looking on ebay at dopplers before while sitting next to DH, you dont even want to know where he thought you put the probe :rofl: Im going to order one when I get paid xx

Not in maternity gear quite yet, but am living in my bigger jeans or leggings so the time is faaaast coming!! :) I too was nervous about MW app, simply because I'd read about so many women on here that had a disappointing time with it. But, surprise surprise, all was well. And as for your DH,... :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

twin- look at your bump!!!! how cute is that?!!! i have a tummy pooch but im hiding it as best as i can. i feel like i shouldnt be showing yet:dohh:

maybe i should just let it show


----------



## Hollie&Bump

Iam Gona be a march mummy!!! :happydance: Found out last sunday and iam 6 & half weeks now! doctor think baby due on march 30th! I have got a bump already!!! is that normal??? xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh i tried the doppler again this afternoon for hubby to listen and s/he was hiding away - typical!!! but got it pretty easy first time this morning was great, i had to press fairly firm and tilt slightly but was really easy to find, i had a superfull bladder im sure thats what helped!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Blessed I'm fine other than the panic which I think is only normal?? I too have bump/bloat which seems to be getting bigger daily! Glad I have my scan at 11 weeks, don't think I could hide the podge for another!!


----------



## kelly brown

17 days till 12 weeks scan whoop whoop xxx


----------



## cryingtrying

congrats kelly!!! i see my doc on tues!!! so hopefully we get to set up another scan very shortly!!! i can't wait!!!! 

On another foot....... My Dh already says he thinks that i'm starting to show a little... i mean i'm heavy anyway but all of my pants are starting to get super tight!!!! I'm soo excited for this will be my first one!!!


----------



## membas#1

hi all--haven't caught up with all the weekend posts, and probably won't at this point so just starting from here to say hi to all, :hugs: to all those needing it, and hope you are all feeling well. my MS has let up a bit, i was able to enjoy camping weekend with only slight nausea. i'm going to try taking my vitamins right before bed, instead of daytime--as i wonder if that's not making my MS worse. I hope that doesn't effect my sleep tho...but we'll see. i'm so tired from camping that i think i'll sleep thru whatever. Fx'd crossed!


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Hollie and congrats! 

cryingtrying yay for tight pants - or yay for pants that fit but are bigger :) My DH told me last night that I am getting "fat" - its a joking term he uses so he's not being rude - I haven't put on any weight anyway, but my abdomen is very large - can't wait for the bloat to disappear!

Hypoglycaemic again this morning - 1 unit change in insulin is too much and I can't change it less than that so I will either be high or low and I think tomorrow will have to be high as I cannot handle another morning like this - need to leave for work in 15 minutes and I am so NOT ready - could be late I suppose :)


----------



## Chimpette

2nd scan in 3 more sleeps.... can't wait!


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all :)
Good luck to those with appointments today, scan/MW/other, I know there's a few of you out there! Looking forward to all your good news!

Well I seem to be at a stage now (for the past 36 hrs or so and counting) where I don't feel 'nauseous like I'm going to be sick', but simply back to just not fancying anything to eat, everything sounds bad. Plus the not being able to touch certain foods or go near the bowl its been in, etc. I've been a bit like that throughout, but that is all that remains now. Could it be the beginning of the end?? :happydance:

I am however slipping on a downward spiral of doing less and less, I had been forcing myself to get out of the house once a day at least, to the swings or the local shops, but now I'm even avoiding bringing the milk off the doorstep! If I could literally grab my bag and go it'd be easier, but getting the twins sorted and timing it according to their routines, well it just seems like such an effort for something I don't actually neeeed to do. So not me. I bloody well hope it passes, I hate being stagnant :nope:


----------



## natty1985

Hiya, 

I rented the doppler from amazon i think its about ten pound a month as soon as i feel kicks ill send it back and rely on those like i did with fin x I had the heartbeat yesterday morning for about 20 seconds a few times but last night when i went to bed i got it and s/he stayed there for over 2 mins so OH could hear it was fantastic in the end i pulled the doppler off to go to sleep . This morning ive tried and they are playing hide and seek so i wil try before i go to bed x


----------



## kns

wow think we may try that natty its 11 weeks in 2 days so will look into it today.
how you feeling now?
our scan isn't until 25TH August will be 12 +6 i think, we will tell everyone bank holiday weekend when we go away with them all camping.
xxx


----------



## natty1985

Hiya im not feeling too bad thanks bleeding stopped the house is all sorted and decorated now so were in a better routine which in itself is good x My friend was 11 weeks when we first started trying it on her and we picked it up straight away and have done every day since xx


----------



## pinkycat

I have just had my first midwife appointment. It feels more real now i'v got my notes and everything. I should also hear about my scan soon cos they are doing the nuchal scan (i think thats what it's called) which has to be done at 11+4 - 13 wks :happydance:
Hope you are all ok and have had a good weekend xx


----------



## kns

where did you get your doppler from natty?
im going stoke pride at weekend so may tie it in with going mamas and papas factory store in hanley.
cant wait.
want to buy the whole shop, but with kim being made redundant we are going to struggle and looke like she isnt entitled to much job seekers allowance and the chances of someone employing a pregnant woman???????
we dont think we will be entitled to housing benefit either, i have never been on benefits and find it shocking how she was treated.
it makes it so hard no to hate people who get everything given to them and scam the system and claim hundreds a week.
x


----------



## MumtoJ

Glad the booking in app went well, have to phone my MW today as my scan dates haven't come through (she said to let her know if they hadn't by now). 

So so tired today was up and down last night from 1 - 4 with DS getting up out of his bed and with throwing up, I could just fall over. So far today I have managed to keep down 1 dried apricot, 1/2 cup of tea (just) and 4 cheesy doritos chips everything else has bounced.

Really need to do some Ironing as I have no work clothes for this week and DS has no clothes to wear to the Childminders.

Can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself today - really need to snap out of it.

Hope everyone else is doing well and big hugs to the girls who are having a tough time at the moment, I've tried to comment on all the relevent threads, if I've missed someone my apologies and I have FX for everyone and their beans.


----------



## Barbiebaby

pinkycat said:


> I have just had my first midwife appointment. It feels more real now i'v got my notes and everything. I should also hear about my scan soon cos they are doing the nuchal scan (i think thats what it's called) which has to be done at 11+4 - 13 wks :happydance:
> Hope you are all ok and have had a good weekend xx

Oooo I hope they can test earlier than 11+4, I have my scan tomorrow and I'll only be 11 weeks.


----------



## maybemum2be

My book says 11 to 14 weeks for Nuchal test so am sure you'll be fine.

My 12 week scan was originally booked for 11w 4d but I had bleeding and an early scan at EPU where the nurse told me to wait till 12 weeks. I have rescheduled it to the 19th (exactly 12 weeks), only 242 hours to go....


----------



## Barbiebaby

I'm both excited and nervous! Don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight, roll on tomorrow morning!!!! x


----------



## kelly brown

hey ladies 16days till next scan fills like ages away i am really debating what to do my last private scan dated me 6days in front so when i go for my 12 week scan ill be 13weeks so do i get me scan brought forward so i no i am out the danger zone and then i can tell people or do i wait till the 26th and get to see bub a bit bigger oh i am so in patience  x


----------



## maybemum2be

I saw my baby at 6w 6d at the EPU as I had bleeding (which has since stopped). I know how you feel about waiting, I am not a patient person and I am literally sitting on my hands to stop myself calling Baby Bond for a private scan NOW!

I am going to make myself wait though- I am telling myself it is good for me!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

I am hearing my bubba everyday now on the doppler its so reasurring got a great recording today of it for hubby as s/he plays hide and seek come evening only likes mornings and lunchtime lol.... 

For those asking bout dopplers i cannot recommend the Hi-Bebe ones enough ive had mine for years and years and passed to my sisters too and still never fails me, i got mind for about £50 on ebay x


----------



## Anababe

Hiya ladies

Hope your all ok. Big :hugs: to those suffering with MS :(

Ive not been on for a few days, ive been so ill. Yesterday was just constant nausea and today isnt much better although i can actually function a little today!

I dont think i can cope another 6 weeks of this :( The Sea Bands where helping a little but not sure they are making a difference now, im wearing them all day though just incase!


----------



## kns

just ordered doppler to hire for a month and delivered to my work tomorrow cant wait. havent told my partner yet dont know if she will want to use it.
she will be 11 weeks on wednesday you think we will hear anything?
xxx


----------



## braijackava

I think I slept about 18 of the last 24 hours! I was sooo tired. I figure the bean was having a growth spurt? My first doc appt is not for 15 days, it is driving me nuts. I dont even know if they will do a scan then, but we should at least be able to hear the heartbeat. Maybe I will request an earlier scan, because of what happened last time. We will see if that works haha! I am almost tempted to call the doctor with every little pain just so I can see the bub earlier.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Twinminator

kns said:


> just ordered doppler to hire for a month and delivered to my work tomorrow cant wait. havent told my partner yet dont know if she will want to use it.
> she will be 11 weeks on wednesday you think we will hear anything?
> xxx

I think a lot depends on how curled up beanie is and which way its facing, and also the shape and placement of the uterus. Dopplers are great when they work but a source of anxiety when (for very valid reason) they don't.

Try not to invest too much hope/worry on one little machine's success, but nevertheless I hope it does work for you :flower:


----------



## kns

cheers, no we wont worry if cant find it as had 2 scans already and everything good got another on 24th August and i know its difficult to find heartbeat early on but so excited if we do.
cheers hun
xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!! how are we today? im not having ms so far today so got most of my housework done already. of course i was lazy all weekend so i have 4 loads of laundry to fold still, but did a bunch of other stuff already.

hope everyone enjoys dopplers, i know we did on the one we rented it for.

and hope everyone is feeling ok, not too much ms, exhaustion, and other symptoms.

good luck on scans, appts, and such

:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Hi everyone. :hugs: to those of you who have had a rough few days lately. Yay for heartbeats on the Dopplers!

Had a rough day today - been hypoglycaemic a lot today and it is wearing down my self esteem as I cannot function properly when low - while I "get by" its not the standard I am used to and I tend to do odd things at times. Its Women's Day here today so DH made a nice lunch, but I landed up crying just before I ate it as I was low and exhausted. And then after I ate I was still low so I made a milkshake, but landed up putting the paper under the fruit in with it so then I had to strain it to get it out - in the end I made another fresh one and felt better after that. (see its that type of odd thing I am talking about)

After checking on the dog at the practice I went to the shops and bought a LOT of sweets - it is costing me a fortune in sweets this pregnancy - I do not even crave them, I just have to have them.


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes tanikit! hope you keep lots of candy around to keep your sugars up. i am starting to get headaches every now and then. i always get them with my pg, never any other times. my DH gets migraines sometimes so i feel like a wimp if i complain, but if anyone understands, he does! i think its just harder on me cuz its not normal for me to get them so it feels so much worse than it is


----------



## Zoesmommy

Sorry it's been so long girl. Busy, busy. I'm home sick today :( Well, we all are. My DD got sick Friday night. She vomited ALL over me. Sooooo gross! Bless her heart. Then she wasn't drinking much and yesterday her doctor was on call so we took her in. He said she was borderline dehydrated (she wasn't wetting diapers either) and he gave her something for nausea, put it right on her skin and rubbed it in.
Within an hour she was drinking and then had a wet diaper. Praise the Lord! If she didn't start drinking he said we needed to take her to the ER to get an IV going. But thank goodness she's well now.
Now I'm the sick one. It's disgusting!! DH and DD are upstairs napping. I know I should be but I feel too awful to sleep:(
I hope everyone is doing well!
Twinimator, LOVE the bump!! :)


----------



## Twinminator

If only it were baby and not hot air! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol twin!!!!:headspin:

im sorry your family is sick zoesmummy! i hate it when we pass something around. my oldest got sick around her first b-day and i felt so bad for her. had a similar experience as you i woke up and she barfed red kool-aid all over me and the bed. it was horrible. i had to take her to the emergency room a few days later and they didnt do an iv but she was mildly dehydrated. finally she started drinking again and got better, it was yucky though.

its so hard when one of us get sick, seems like its always one of the kids. then the kids all pass it around and i have to take care of them one at a time. my DH and i get it last when we are sooo worn out from caring for sick kids and have no energy to take care of ourselves


----------



## Tanikit

Zoesmummy so sorry your family is sick - its awful and so exhausting when that happens. Hope you all feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

morning all--hope you are all feeling better today, :hugs: to those who need it. Zoe, sorry that your fam is sick. I hope you all get to feeling better soon. Glad your DD is taking fluids now. Get some rest so you feel better soon. 

Slow start for me this morning--it's about 11:15 here now. I slept till 10! YAY! no getting up in the night to eat! yay! yay! my nausea has given me a break--i hope the break is here to stay. i still can't let myself get too hungry and i still am gassy as all get out, but i'm not having to force food down every hour or so to keep from feeling like total crap-so that's promising! i'll try not to be too over joyed at thinking i've passed the MS stage for myself, but I can't help but hope this is more what the 2nd part of the 1st tri will be like....fx'd!


----------



## Emsy26

Went for a private scan last thursday and my new edd is 25th feb......she told me to wait for my next scan 23rd august to be definate, so ill b leaving u ladies and joining feb mummies me thinks xx

Take care all xxx


----------



## natty1985

KNS i think you will defo hear something :) i didnt hear anything all day today though little monkey has been hiding i did hear it about 10 mins ago though very faint so i think s/he has been lying at the back xx


----------



## Elly2u

Hey Ladies, haven't been on in a while..hope all are doing well? I am a wee bit worried today.i got a scan at 9 wks and doc said all was perfect with strong heartbeat and said chances of loss at this point was quiet low and that if i experienced pain or bleeding after this point it would not be too concerning after what she had seen. 

Today i have gone back to work after two wks holidays, i had a very small bit of spotting (more so darkish blood colouring in cm).. last wk that stopped after an hour and it was only when i wiped (sorry tmi) but today again its been here since 11am! I came home from work at 6.30pm and it was still there but it was gone again at 8pm...do you think i should be worried?:shrug:


----------



## Zoesmommy

Thanks guys! I have a wonderful mom who came home early from work to take Zoe to her house so now I can relax and be sick. That may not happen when there's two :( But we'll see. Gonna take a nap.
Blessedmomma, red kool aid?! Yuck!! Thankfully my DH had just gotten home so he took Zoe straight up to the bath so I could clean up. It was on my shirt, bra, jeans, you name it. I was holding her and it was kinda projectile. How is it that as a mom we can get majorly puked on and not flinch because keeping our child safe is more important? LOL


----------



## Zoesmommy

Twinimator, isn't it funny that if we weren't pregnant we'd think we're just fat? At least now we have a really great excuse! :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Zoesmummy, glad to hear your little girl is on the mend - boo hoo that you've got it now - I had a tummy bug the other night but it passed quickly hope yours does too.

Tankit, I wish there was something I could do to make it easier for you and I hope things improve soon.

Emsy26 - glad your scan went well, sorry to see you go, but can understand wanting to be with people closer to your due date. I um & arrred when picking which group as although my EDD is 10/3 I know there is a high chance bubs will be born in Feb due to C-section.

Membas, glad your getting some respite from the MS, I've finally kept something down this afternoon though dinner is arguing with me currently.

Glad you ladies are enjoying hearing heartbeats.

Hugs to those who need them - take care


----------



## Shrimpy

Elly, I'm having the exact same thing and went to the Dr today as it was driving me nuts! He's booked me in for a scan tomorrow. I was worried about wasting their time etc, and he said if I were his wife or girlfriend he would have told me to get it checked out if only for my own peace of mind. A reassured mummy is a healthy mummy for baby to grow in!! :hugs: I hope it's nothing lovie!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Elly2U you must have posted whilst I was typing (taking me a while at the mo), if its not heavy and not clots I would try not to worry, but if your worried contact your dr in the morning and discuss.

Take it easy


----------



## kelly brown

when i spotted at 6wks i was told to put pillow under feet and have bed rest may be its your body telling you to slow down a bit x got my 2nd mid wife appointment tomorrow half 10 she is coming to my house should get all my pack etc i had bloods done last tuesday rung up today all is ok so i was happy with that  x x


----------



## Tanikit

Elly2u :hugs: - like Mum2J said if its not heavy or clotting then you are probably ok, but maybe ring someone and chat so they can check it out if necessary and take it easy for now.

Emsy I know I will give birth in February but will stay here as I prefer to be with people in the same stage of pregnancy and my EDD does remain in March whereas yours changes. When is your next scan?

Its cold here tonight - going to be -3C so I brought the dogs in and will get my bed nice and hot before getting into it. I'm hoping this is the last cold spell before spring, but I think that is being a bit hopeful - there's usually another early in September. Can't wait for spring now!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Elly, if you are worried then definitely get it checked out, it's prob ok, please try not to stress chick. Let me know how you get on. 

x


----------



## readynwilling

Hey All!

Feeling blech - but not sick and very sleepy. Story of my life these days... Only a couple more weeks i hope and we all start to feel a lot better!!!


----------



## babyharris201

Hi ladies,
It is exciting to hear about everyones scans and picking up heartbeats on the doppler. I have my next appt thursday, I'll be 11 weeks 2 days, and I am really hoping they try to hear the heart beat! When I booked my appt the nurse told me I would be to early still to pick up the hb, but I'm wondering if because I'm bigger, that's what the problem would be. My ms is getting under control finally I think, I still feel it sometimes after I eat, but not as bad as it was! I'm starting to get really excited about the baby. Still a little scared to get my hopes up, just wish I could get some reassurance that everything is ok. But I guess no news is good news, and I still have my symptoms and no bleeding this time, knock on wood, so hopefully all is well. Hope you ladies are doing good!


----------



## kiwimama

Hi, I'm another probable March Mummy here. I went for my first midwife appointment last week and from lmp, my due date is 29 March 2011. However I have had an irregular cycle, so am getting a dating scan next week to confirm things. :happydance:
How is everyone else feeling?? I've got to keep a full stomach otherwise I get horrid nausea, and I'm pretty exhausted but other than that, I'm doing ok.


----------



## WifeyMommy

Newbie here. Due March 4th. I have a huge bump and I've had such severe all day sickness that I was prescribed Zofran, which has barely helped. Hopefully the sickness will end in 3 more weeks when I enter the 2nd trimester.


----------



## kelly brown

god i cannot wait for this long wait to be over so i can tell every one lol 
my mum text me last night saying her friends daughter was pregnant only been trying a month and just come of the pill and she put your turn next god i fill so bad i hate not telling her but i no she will be so excited she wont be able to stop telling people and i would rather wait till 12th week scan cos then i can relax and start beliving i am going to be a mummy i have never got past the 6wks stage with my last 2 mmc and i am 11 weeks thursday so i am excited but still worrying which mid wife said is normal she will be here at half 10 today so i am going to ask her if i can have scan a little early as they dating me futher gone than i was so she what she says bet she says no wait grrrrrrr which then means another weeks lol xxxxx how is every one today i still got ms in morning and some times after dinner boobs killing still keep getting tension head aches so the fore head does the trick and i am in bed at like 8 half 8 lol and when its time to have a lay in i bloody cannot lol xxx


----------



## claireb86

Can you add me to the list please...EDD by my calculations 11th March....will see what they say at scan (when I have one booked)


----------



## Twinminator

Congrats Claire! :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

Should I tell??
So I'm 10+4 and have had a scan at 7+2 and one at 10+1 and all was perfect. My 12 wk scan is one week today. I am debatinging work friends. All my family know and it's not often all my team are in the office together.... Should I tell today or shall I wait till I've had the scan next wk??


----------



## Anababe

Hello :)

Welcome Claire and congrats :hugs:

Kelly - Aww not long now until you can tell everyone, you've been so good waiting, i couldnt wait that long i wanted to but its impossible for me lol i told everyone by 6 weeks!

Really ill again today. Ive got a doctors appt in an hour, im still bringing up blood when im sick and im just a bit concerned about the amount. Its probably nothing but id rather get it checked out. I cant keep anything down now, its only 10:45am and ive already been sick 4 times today :(

Have any of you other severe MS sufferers seen any blood when being sick?? :wacko:


----------



## kelly brown

wait i would i am only mmy manager knows when i wnet for my scan she said baby is fine your be fine this time still aint told no one not even family god i am waiting to burst lol xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Had my scan today, baby measured 11+5 but they said still too small to measure the nuchal thickness so I have to go back next week for another. 

I'm confused now, do I have a small baby for my weeks? 

x


----------



## kns

congrats on 11 weeks + 5 are you a feb mummy now?
maybe it just needs a few days so they can check.
we arent having ours until 24th Aug which will be 13 weeks.
xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Yes, never thought of that, initially it was 1st march, sonographer said she would definitely confirm the EDD next time. Only 7 days to wait, just too excited now and obviously really relieved that everything ok.


----------



## Shrimpy

Hi guys,

Just back from the EPU. They found a couple of pools of blood to the right of the sac where it has started to separate which is what has been causing the bleeding. Baby had a strong heartbeat and we saw him/her move and do tumbles which was awesome. I started crying because I was so relieved! I was certain there wouldn't be a HB so when we saw it wriggling away after a few mins the relief just flooded over me :) Midwife said there was nothing she was overly concerned about but to just keep an eye on things and expect a bit more bleeding. If I'm concerned or bleed more than I have been then I've to give the unit a call and they'll see me straight away. She was so lovely! She's dated me as a couple of days ahead which would have meant conception was the day I got my +OPK which is pretty cool so now have a due date of 5th March. The scan pics are pretty naff but I'll try post one later when I've switched the scanner on.


----------



## kns

Shrimpy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just back from the EPU. They found a couple of pools of blood to the right of the sac where it has started to separate which is what has been causing the bleeding. Baby had a strong heartbeat and we saw him/her move and do tumbles which was awesome. I started crying because I was so relieved! I was certain there wouldn't be a HB so when we saw it wriggling away after a few mins the relief just flooded over me :) Midwife said there was nothing she was overly concerned about but to just keep an eye on things and expect a bit more bleeding. If I'm concerned or bleed more than I have been then I've to give the unit a call and they'll see me straight away. She was so lovely! She's dated me as a couple of days ahead which would have meant conception was the day I got my +OPK which is pretty cool so now have a due date of 5th March. The scan pics are pretty naff but I'll try post one later when I've switched the scanner on.

CONGRATS HUNNY.

we had exactly the same and had no bleeding since.
bet you are excited about the next scan. we cant wait. 2 weeks today!
xx


----------



## kns

can i have bump buddies even though its my partner thats pregnant?
2nd/3rd MArch anyone? cheshire/staffordshire?
xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Glad all went well at scan xx

I told people at work. They are all very happy. My parter works here too and he told his team and I told mine :)


----------



## blessedmomma

hi everyone and congrats new mommies!

hope everyone is doing ok today:winkwink:


----------



## Tanikit

Shrimpy so glad things went well at the scan!

Hope everyone else is ok today. 

I have an awful day today and am actually not in a space to write about it. I imagine that baby is fine though - will find out in 8 days time - can't believe its just more than a week til the scan. Feeling very down today - have been throwing up and hypoglycaemic and just generally unable to do anything as the state of my house shows - esp since DD was left to her own devices again today. Have managed to get her bedroom into a sleepable state so maybe I must see that as today's positive :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Bronwyn my heart goes out to you! I really don't know how you manage, I'm sitting feeling sorry for myself and I'm lucky enough to be a SAHM and have had my hubby home for the last 3 weeks. I really, really hope that your symptoms ease off soon and that your diabetes becomes more managable :hugs:

KNS: Yeah I'm excited but i'm still worried too. Keeping having stupid thoughts that my whole sac is going to tear away from the wall, I know it's daft but I can't help it. I know I'm not due on the same day but I'd be happy to be your bump buddy :)

xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Rach - sorry forgot to add that it's great everyone's so happy for you. Must have been so exciting being able to finally tell people :)


----------



## Tanikit

Have decided that today I need to try and find the positive - I have been so down lately and so worn out that I am forgetting that many things really are great (and many suck, but hopefully they will improve) So here is my list:

1. I have a second little baby growing inside me for which I am very blessed
2. I have a darling DD who is so cute and sweet even when being a monster 
3. I have a DH who is really trying hard under very trying circumstances to help me the best way he can when he is stressed at work too and not getting the support he deserves from me.
4. I have a home and a car and a lovely comfortable bed when I get to sleep in it
5. I have a whole community of people online who are very supportive and sharing of their own experiences which helps too
6. I have symptoms of pregnancy which means things are probably ok no matter how hard they may be making life right now
7. I will get a scan in 8 days time which will hopefully relieve me and an appointment where I hope I can get a little help/support
8. I may not be functioning as well as I would like but things are still happening and those that don't are probably not the end of the world.

Ok now I feel a little better.


----------



## membas#1

Morning all, or nearly afternoon :) Hope you are all doing well and :hugs: to those who need it. 

I too am bursting to tell people. We are waiting a bit longer...we've seen the HB at 7 week scan and have 10 week appt where we hope to hear it on doppler. My folks will be here when we are about 11 weeks, so we'll tell them at that time, and I go back to work right about the same time. I hope to put off telling folks at work till 12 weeks but I just have to wait and see how I"m feeling and if there's any obvious changes in my body that would prevent me from keeping things to myself. We did tell a friend of ours this weekend on our camping trip--as I wasn't wanting to just say "i dont' feel well' all weekend....he was excited for us and SO was happy he finally got to tell someone :) I've told my sister and one of my best friends. That's it. It's hard to keep it quiet :)

Shrimpy--glad your scan checked out okay. It's good to have peace of mind. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies

Barbiebaby- When i spoke to my mw yesterday she said my hospital had only just started doing the nuchal thingy (sorry my brain is not working at the mo :haha:) and it is causing chaos cos it has to be done at a very specific time and they were having to rescan lots of women.

nixilix- thats nice you shared your news.

Tanikit- I can't imagine having diabetes on top of the usual pregnancy yuckiness. We are all here for you :hugs:

Shrimpy - great news about the scan :happydance:
Im going to have an early night as im really suffering with headaches. It seems to start at the same time everyday ,the same time as my sickness starts :growlmad:


----------



## kelly brown

pinkycat said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Barbiebaby- When i spoke to my mw yesterday she said my hospital had only just started doing the nuchal thingy (sorry my brain is not working at the mo :haha:) and it is causing chaos cos it has to be done at a very specific time and they were having to rescan lots of women.
> 
> nixilix- thats nice you shared your news.
> 
> Tanikit- I can't imagine having diabetes on top of the usual pregnancy yuckiness. We are all here for you :hugs:
> 
> Shrimpy - great news about the scan :happydance:
> Im going to have an early night as im really suffering with headaches. It seems to start at the same time everyday ,the same time as my sickness starts :growlmad:

snap buy some forehead you can use in pregnancy i ben using and it does help x


----------



## Twinminator

Hi girls :flower: 

Tanikit, you're so lovely, what a lucky beanie you have :hugs:

I am celebrating eating my tea, a proper tea i.e. was NOT a yoghurt and was NOT a bowl of cereal :happydance:

Hopefully I'll wake up tomorrow with a tad more energy, FX! :thumbup:


----------



## Rainbowpea

hey girls thought I would update you, had my scan today and all was well :happydance: dated me a whole week ahead so I am actually a Feb mummy after all. Will probably hang around here a bit though now as I feel that I have got to know you all a bit through lurking now!

hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pinkycat, thank you, I did have the nuchal screening with my DS but wanted it even more so this time due to my age. I suppose I'm really lucky that I get 2 scans instead of just one, I burst into tears when I saw the heartbeat!!! Just amazing. 

x


----------



## natty1985

argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i feeeel so fricking sick !!!!!!!! 

i really wanna eat but nothing seems nice!!!! 

shrimpy im so glad everything is ok on your scan !!

has anyone heard off cheryl ? blessedmomma how are you ? x


----------



## Elly2u

Hi guys, thanks for all your replies and reassurance..Tinge is gone today so think it was just the hassle of going back to work and getting used to early morning again..Hopefully it will stay away...I get my booking scan next Thursday so am holding out for that unless it comes back again...Thanks again girls...:hugs:

Shrimpy..good news...take care and be good to yourself

Nilix...I know how you feel about work ..i also told them and my hubby also works in same company and he did too...i think it has eased any anxiety i had in work trying to hide it.

Barbiebaby...its so great to see the heartbeat..it makes all that wonder feeling go..did you say they dated you 11+5? that's nearly a week more??


----------



## Shrimpy

just got hubby to scan in my scan, it's a bit crap but you'll see the general idea of there being some kind of creature in there :)

BUM didn't work ... need to find a new hosting site, I've run out of freebies on photobucket :(


try again ....

[IMG]https://i35.tinypic.com/1440gib.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## natty1985

i cant see it :(


----------



## Elly2u

I see it Shrimpy :wohoo:....wow quite big..how long are you gone?


----------



## Shrimpy

Can you see it now Nat?

Elly S/he is 34.3mm (bless) so the midwife put me at 10+3 weeks. Although you can't see in the pic s/he has arms and legs now, was so cool seeing them being waved about. S/he was doing a little head banging too :)


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i feeeel so fricking sick !!!!!!!!
> 
> i really wanna eat but nothing seems nice!!!!
> 
> shrimpy im so glad everything is ok on your scan !!
> 
> has anyone heard off cheryl ? blessedmomma how are you ? x

hi sweetheart. i have not been very sick lately, but woke up today feeling sick before i even got outta bed. i stopped by earlier but didnt write much. not feeling too good today. im making myself eat cuz that usually helps but its hard to force something down while sick to my stomach, nothing sounds good.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry to all those that are having a hard time with ms! That must be awful! I have been feeling great, and I am just waiting to find out when my next ultrasound is (waiting for the tech to phone and book my appt with me). The dr wants it to be at 17 weeks, but we will see if I can get in for then or not....hope so! I want to know what the gender of this baby is!


----------



## braijackava

Such a horrible stressful day, and not even because of the pregnancy =( Trying not to feel so horrible, cause I know it is not good for the pregnancy, but cant help it.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## leesa73

Hi ladies!

Sorry everyone seems to be feeling crappy these days. We are a sorry lot, aren't we? Lol.

I had my ultrasound (what you guys call a scan) today - saw the heartbeat and it was 177! :happydance:

Let me ask you ladies a question - I figure to be 8+2 given my ovulation date, but only 7+5 if you go by my last period. Baby is measuring 7+4 plus or minus 2 days. Should I be worried? Do I need to just let go of the ovulation/conception date thing and stop worrying over 3-4 days? I charted, so I know when I ovulated, plus we only BD'd one weekend that month (we were trying to lay low and not pressure ourselves.) Do I just go with my LMP and be happy?


----------



## membas#1

Hi Leesa, I wouldn't worry too much over the few days. Could have taken longer to implant etc...Glad you had a good U/S and a nice healthy heartbeat! :) 

Hope the March Mums are feeling better soon! I had a rare good day--I hope they are more frequent (had a good weekend too, just a poor Monday between the weekend and today). Would be nice if more good days started to appear. I stayed really really busy today and I wonder if that didn't help--I was out running errands and shopping for 5 hours! I purchased 2 pair of maternity pants (this bloat does not work well with all my pants and it's not comfortable so I decided screw it, I'm getting some more comfy pants). Also got 4 new shirts that I can start wearing now and they are not obvious maternity shirts, but they should also last me quite a while into the pregnancy. :) YAY for clothes on CLEARANCE! I paid $60 for all of it, pants and shirts :) Works for me! Also got a belly band to wear over my pants when I dont' want to button them. I'm gonna be comfy even if i feel like shit! :)

Here's hoping we all start to have more good days than bad! We are getting there!!!! :yipee:


----------



## msarkozi

I don't know what's come over me tonight, but just having a huge emotional breakdown...can't stop crying


----------



## leesa73

msarkozi said:


> I don't know what's come over me tonight, but just having a huge emotional breakdown...can't stop crying

Aw, Melissa...:hugs: No one cries alone here!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Lisa! :hugs: 

I haven't seen OH in 2 weeks, and I am just very lonely (he will be home tomorrow). I am also taking a course by distance learning, and I am just too tired to focus on it these days, but I gotta get it done somehow. I just have no energy to even clean my house. All I want to do is lay on the couch when I get home from work, watch tv and sleep!


----------



## membas#1

I've had some of those crying days too Melissa...hope it passes for you. :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Morning ladies, How are we all this morning?

I'm off to buy some new bigger bras this morning and one that I can wear to bed too, they hurt too much not to wear one. 

Elly - 11+5 is just crazy! The sonographer said she would give me a definite EDD next tues when I go back. So we shall see! Glad there is no more tinge, fingers crossed it stays that way for you. 

:hugs: to those with morning sickness, crying outbursts or just generally anyone that needs a squeeze. 

x


----------



## Tanikit

Braijackava sorry you had a bad day :hugs: 

:hugs: to everyone suffering emotionally and physically. And yay for anyone having a good day - hope they last!

11 weeks today and this is the time last pregnancy when I packed my bags and went to stay with my mom and sister for two weeks in despair. Maybe it was the hormones then too, but gee I feel bad today - I may need to go back on the anti depressants after all it was that bad last night. DH and I also fought and now he probably won't talk to me, so all in all I will have to pull myself together today and somehow cope - alone. Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary (our 4th) so this is not a great time for this. ANy ideas on what I can do fo the anniversary since I have no car and cannot get out anywhere today to get anything? Simple, homemade will be good :)


----------



## 2nd time

havent been on here for a bit as been feeling pants bit better now though thank god.

tankit make him a card with your littleone and you could watch your wedding video or somthing


----------



## Beckster30

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been around much recently mainly because I'm so exhausted all the time and any spare moment is spent on the couch! 

I had a big emotional breakdown last night too, perhaps there's a big surge of hormones around this stage lol.

Still recovering from a hen weekend away in Bournemouth, went to bed about 3am both nights, it nearly killed me especially as I'm usually in bed by 8pm these days, but it was nice to get away with the girls, oh and I had the best news waiting when I got back, my scan date has come through, next friday 20th at 3.20pm :dancing: So excited!!

Heard baby again on doppler last night and the heartbeat was stronger than I've ever heard it :)

Tanikit- how about movie night at home? and a nice, candlelit dinner?

Hope all Mummies and bumps are doing well :)


----------



## kns

natty1985 and shrimpy can we be bump buddies?
how do i go about that?
woohoo 11 WEEKS today!!
a week to go til 12 weeks!!!!
xxx


----------



## razorhips

kns said:


> natty1985 and shrimpy can we be bump buddies?
> how do i go about that?
> woohoo 11 WEEKS today!!
> a week to go til 12 weeks!!!!
> xxx

Can i be your bump buddy too! Meant to reply to you the other day but forgot! I am due the 3rd March!! no idea how to add you though lol!!


----------



## Nixilix

Tanikit hugs to you hun.... Have a smile for me ;)


----------



## kns

dont really know what else to do Razorhips i have just added you to my signature. xxxxxxxx


----------



## bellalaross

Pregnant with baby 5, due 6/3/11 :-D


----------



## kns

BellaLaRoss - Congraulations not long to go til we are in the 2nd trimester yay!!! 
xxx


----------



## Twinminator

And still the newbies are rolling in! :flower: Congratulations and hello :)

I'm afraid I'm yet another EBMM (emotional breakdown March Mummy) today.

To cut a long story short, the light at the end of the tunnel so far as finances are concerned, a position that DH has worked his @r$e off to get to, has been snuffed out when we were in touching distance of it.

Thoroughly, thoroughly, thoroughly fed up. Another day housebound awaits. :cry:

It's so good to come on here and read the good news people post to cheer me up a little, as well as to read the bad that reminds me I'm not alone. xxx


----------



## kns

twiminator - i know the feeling my partner is being made redundant and the she went to see the council for advice on housing and benefits as she has no idea about them and some nigerian basically said what right does she have to live in this area why cant she go back where she was born (Aylesbury) to her family! the reson she is up here is because the father abused and raped her from the ages of 3-21 she was a mess when i finished work that day, he sent her to Job Centre who were lovelt as she just broke down in tears as soon as she spoke to someone.
he was also homophobic, said she chose to get herself pregnant and why does she expect them to help her. He doesnt know anyhting about the situation!
so angry but will make a complaint
xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi, can i join? 
Just over 9 weeks pregnant with my first. DH and i just got married a few weeks back too. 
As for the above posts, well, i can join in there too....after 10yrs slogging my butt off got made redundant at the end of June. Timing eh? And all that lovely maternity package gone too.

But that aside, i think the pregnancy is going well so far, got my first midwife appt on Fri, bit nervous really! 

Thanks

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Aunty E

Oh dear :( So many sad pregnant mummies right now - it's ok to be miserable. Last time I spent most of my first trimester sobbing for various reasons. We had family bereavments and then my cat got run over (might not seem like a big deal, but it is for me) and I just cried and cried and cried. I'd sit on the sofa and cry, I'd be on the tube to work crying, I'd shout and scream at my OH and pick fights with him and I'd sit alone in the dark not wanting to see anyone. I'm certainly feeling miserable this time, but I'm trying really hard to see it as the worst case of PMT ever, and to remember that when coping with all the cr*p life throws at us.

:hugs:


----------



## razorhips

kns said:


> natty1985 and shrimpy can we be bump buddies?
> how do i go about that?
> woohoo 11 WEEKS today!!
> a week to go til 12 weeks!!!!
> xxx

Yeah! I did it! Feel like a real member now :happydance:


----------



## Twinminator

*Kns*, you make sure you do complain, it's easy to think "of stuff it I won't bother" when the shock of it wears off, but if it's not nipped in the bud then it's going to happen to someone else :hugs:

Congrats *fairy babe*, sorry if it sounds like we're all miserable at the moment, we WILL pick up honestly! :flower:

*Aunty E*, I am a big cat lover myself, I don't care if anyone ridicules me for saying this but when my cat Oliver was taken on the road about 5 years ago, it was one of the most awful times of my life. We had moved area, about an hour's drive from where we had been, from a lovely safe open area to an area with the same amount of fields but sadly right near a main road. He went missing for four weeks shortly after we moved and we were devastated as he was our little character who made coming home from work enjoyable. After the first week we were called by various ex-neighbours from our old address, saying they'd seen him in their gardens and tried to corner him. (He was well known and he was wearing the same collar so it was definitely him). I drove down twice looking for him, but nothing. Then after four weeks, our new next door neighbour said "Is your cat X, Y, Z...??" etc etc "..as we think he may be in our garage". And it was. A bit thin, a lot hungry, but it was him. OMG it was amazing. We had a few months with him before he got knocked down, it was a Saturday morning, the day before our first wedding anniversary but the day of our special evening we'd planned. He looked so perfect, like he was sleeping. (OMG I'VE JUST REALISED THAT IS EXACTLY 5 YRS AGO, IT'S OUR 6TH ANNIVERSARY TOMORROW.) Now I've REALLY gone and set myself off :cry: :cry:


----------



## maybemum2be

kns said:


> twiminator - i know the feeling my partner is being made redundant and the she went to see the council for advice on housing and benefits as she has no idea about them and some nigerian basically said what right does she have to live in this area why cant she go back where she was born (Aylesbury) to her family! the reson she is up here is because the father abused and raped her from the ages of 3-21 she was a mess when i finished work that day, he sent her to Job Centre who were lovelt as she just broke down in tears as soon as she spoke to someone.
> he was also homophobic, said she chose to get herself pregnant and why does she expect them to help her. He doesnt know anyhting about the situation!
> so angry but will make a complaint
> xxx

Maybe it is not how you meant it but the phrase "some Nigerian" is really offensive to me.


----------



## Twinminator

maybemum2be said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> twiminator - i know the feeling my partner is being made redundant and the she went to see the council for advice on housing and benefits as she has no idea about them and some nigerian basically said what right does she have to live in this area why cant she go back where she was born (Aylesbury) to her family! the reson she is up here is because the father abused and raped her from the ages of 3-21 she was a mess when i finished work that day, he sent her to Job Centre who were lovelt as she just broke down in tears as soon as she spoke to someone.
> he was also homophobic, said she chose to get herself pregnant and why does she expect them to help her. He doesnt know anyhting about the situation!
> so angry but will make a complaint
> xxx
> 
> Maybe it is not how you meant it but the phrase "some Nigerian" is really offensive to me.Click to expand...

Erm, why? Analyse the words. 
Some, i.e. "a", not one that we are familiar with and "Nigerian"... well, that's a real word, not a racist word such as "nigger" or "paki".

If she'd said "some woman at the bus stop" or "some kid outside the high school", would she be being offensive to all women or all kids? Nope.


----------



## kns

it wasn't meant in an offensive way, if someone referred to me as some english woman i wouldnt take offence.
but i have made a complaint to the council and put Nigerian looking to describe him as we have no name.
my partner is in no state to complain herself as way too hormonal.
sorry if this offended anybody.
x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> it wasn't meant in an offensive way, if someone referred to me as some english woman i wouldnt take offence.
> but i have made a complaint to the council and put Nigerian looking to describe him as we have no name.
> my partner is in no state to complain herself as way too hormonal.
> sorry if this offended anybody.
> x

if you want some advice on housing benefit ect i am a housing benefit officer so pm me if you need


----------



## membas#1

welcome to march mums Fairybabe :)


----------



## natty1985

KNS i shall add you as my bump buddy as soon as possible :) 

Sarah you do make me laugh lol xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi new ladies welcome:hugs:

natty, how are u today?

i have not been sleeping good, and last night was horrible. i think its a hormone surge or something. the ta-ta's are killing me and getting ms worse lately.

was up from 1:45 to 5:30. then my 7 mo old got me up at 6:30. im gonna be exhausted by tonight. bbblllaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Twinminator

Have we seen all your babies now Melissa? Put one on of all of them!
Another successful dinner kept down, but still icky.
Looking forward to bed now. Will it be bad dreams or good dreams??
6th wedding ann. tomorrow, but no card and no DH expected here. It's also my mum and step dad's on Fri too... 13th wedding anniversary on Friday 13th!!! Ouch!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol sarah- no there is one more. that is my second daughter felicia. still have alyana then i will put one of all of them. still have to take that picture on my phone

happy anniv!!!!! sorry about your finances and that your hubby wont be there to celebrate. kinda takes the joy out of it. i can imagine that you two need a break together with always taking care of two little twins.


----------



## natty1985

Melissa im ok thanks , felt v sick the last 2 days though i the up at the sight of coco pops this morning ? managed a bit of a cavery for lunch though and my little bro is over tonight and we are having pizza so i hope i can manage to keep some of it down :) 

Weve had a productive say thought to be fair we have changed the car for a 5 door Honda Civic which is nice realllly big boot for any pushchair we decide :) sorted a few things for baby out that we had up the loft and then we went to Dunelm and bought bedding for our king size bed we bought a month ago and never got round to getting the bedding so that looks lovely and im ready to get in it as we speak lol xxx 

Baby was good this morning found HB straight away then tonight its taken me a good 45 mins little monkey ay x


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like your little one is gonna be silly natty, you got a trickster on your hands! 

it feels good to get some things done early like that. now you wont have to worry about it when time gets closer to bring the LO home


----------



## kelly brown

12 days still 12 week scan xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

Hi :) I had a repeat ultrasound today,saw baby and heartbeat :) EDD 30th march!my daughter wa prem though and the high risk obs said last week that she would be giving steroids at 24 weeks and to expect delivery (I have a dodgy ticker!) in December!xx


----------



## Shrimpy

fingers crossed you can hang on a little longer than December Oliviasmum, or are they deffo making you have the baby then? Sorry if I'm being a nosey bugger, feel free to tell me to naff off :)

:flower:


----------



## Olivias_mum

She was doing alot of talk about viability at 24 weeks and tht in some circumstances they may have to deliver before the point if viability but that she was aiming to get to 24 weeks and then give steroids.I wa on labour ward from 22 weeks with Olivia and the consultant said that would be the same and they would do continous monitoring of babys heartrate and deliver by em c section as soon as baby shows signs of distress (the meds they have to give me to keep my heart working go through the placenta and affect babies heart rate!she said to expect 24 weeks as they may well deliver before baby has a chance to become distressed xx


----------



## msarkozi

i have such an itchy belly already. any suggestions on how to cure that??


----------



## blessedmomma

olivias mum- not good:nope: i hope that lil baby is ok in the end


----------



## Shrimpy

I'll keep everything crossed that the baby doesn't show distress until way after 24 weeks!! Hopefully never actually!! :hugs:


----------



## Shrimpy

msarkozi said:


> i have such an itchy belly already. any suggestions on how to cure that??

You're probably starting to stretch already, keep slathering yourself in an intensive moisturiser. I had pupps at the end of both pregnancies and it was AWFUL!! It really does make you miserable. If you can keep your skin supple and moisturised you should be fighting a winning battle :)


----------



## 2nd time

Olivias_mum said:


> Hi :) I had a repeat ultrasound today,saw baby and heartbeat :) EDD 30th march!my daughter wa prem though and the high risk obs said last week that she would be giving steroids at 24 weeks and to expect delivery (I have a dodgy ticker!) in December!xx

at what week did you deliver last time and ho much did baby weigh


----------



## Fairybabe

Natty, do you have a home doppler kit? What make is it, as i've heard a lot of the home ones don't work til after 20 weeks. I've got my first midwife appt on fri, at 9wks and 5 days, am really hoping that it's not too early to hear the heartbeat. What do you think? I just want signs that all is well in there!!
Fairybabe xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

29 weeks and she weighed 1lb 11oz,their saying they expect this baby to be more prem because my cardiac function is worst and my average bp at the moment is about 220/160 despite being on 63 tablets a day x


----------



## Olivias_mum

If you go on YouTube and search for Olivia Rose neeson that's my babies nicu stay!x


----------



## msarkozi

Shrimpy said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> i have such an itchy belly already. any suggestions on how to cure that??
> 
> You're probably starting to stretch already, keep slathering yourself in an intensive moisturiser. I had pupps at the end of both pregnancies and it was AWFUL!! It really does make you miserable. If you can keep your skin supple and moisturised you should be fighting a winning battle :)Click to expand...

Thanks Shrimpy! I will definitely try that.


----------



## 2nd time

Olivias_mum said:


> If you go on YouTube and search for Olivia Rose neeson that's my babies nicu stay!x

i am crying now what a beautiful baby:cry:

hormones lol


----------



## Olivias_mum

Thankyou :) it always makes me cry!everytime without fail!!x


----------



## 2nd time

Olivias_mum said:


> Thankyou :) it always makes me cry!everytime without fail!!x

you hae a heart complaint ? i hope your little beenie stays put for a good amount of time


----------



## membas#1

msarkozi said:


> i have such an itchy belly already. any suggestions on how to cure that??

Try some straight coconut oil--i put mine on right out of the shower or sometimes when i'm still in the shower. can also put a big spoonful (it' solid at room temp) in your bath water and soak in it. Good for your hair too as an overnight conditioner and washes out well the next day :)


----------



## msarkozi

membas#1 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> i have such an itchy belly already. any suggestions on how to cure that??
> 
> Try some straight coconut oil--i put mine on right out of the shower or sometimes when i'm still in the shower. can also put a big spoonful (it' solid at room temp) in your bath water and soak in it. Good for your hair too as an overnight conditioner and washes out well the next day :)Click to expand...

Thanks, another great idea! I just am starting to go crazy with the itchiness, and a long way to go yet!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Olivias mum I just watched your video, your daughter is beautiful and a little fighter, I cried my eyes out with happiness. 

x


----------



## Shrimpy

... you got me too, bawling like a baby :)


----------



## blessedmomma

olivias mum- what a lil angel! she was bron 1 day before my son. he was due dec 24, but came on dec 16, so a lot bigger than your lil one.

when are you due now? we will each have two lil ones that are the same ages, unless your next one does go really early again.


----------



## Anababe

Evening ladies :)

Ive been so ill past few days not had chance catch up... again! lol this thread moves quickly!

Doctor has given me a different anti sickness tablet now which seem to help a little just make me a bit drowsy but i dont care aslong as im not being sick constantly!! lol and also on some other tablet for reflux not quite sure why shes put me on that but if it helps im not comlplaining!

I have a little bump/bloat now its so cute hehe just wish is was actually bubs and not just the extra pounds im gaining :rofl:

Im off to bed now, so tired tonight :sleep:

Hope your all well :flower:

xx


----------



## readynwilling

Fairybabe said:


> Hi, can i join?
> Just over 9 weeks pregnant with my first. DH and i just got married a few weeks back too.
> As for the above posts, well, i can join in there too....after 10yrs slogging my butt off got made redundant at the end of June. Timing eh? And all that lovely maternity package gone too.
> 
> But that aside, i think the pregnancy is going well so far, got my first midwife appt on Fri, bit nervous really!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fairybabe xx

When is your EDD and i will add you to the first post! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## membas#1

So i sit here eating my taco soup and crying...crying over a bowl of soup. go figure. I think today has just worn on me...I have a few good days then I sleep like crap and have a bad day and feel woozy and spacey all day....makes me cry not to feel human sometimes. Had acupuncture today--I felt really good in there but got home and have felt really really spacey since....I know I just need sleep...and know the acupuncture only helped, but energy is sooooo LOW. okay, i'm done. had to get that out.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Membas, sorry you are feeling so tired and sad today. I hear you though, I had an emotional breakdown last night because I am just so tired and no energy to do anything. It's amazing how much these growing babies can affect our energy levels! Hope you are feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

After I dried my tears and finished my soup, took a cool bath (crying can really get me too hot and I have to cool off), then took a 45 minute walk with the dog. That helped quite a bit to get blood flow going. Probably won't do much the rest of the night....hoping for a good night's rest....I dunno 10 hours of sleep sounds nice :)


----------



## msarkozi

That must have been relaxing. That does sound so nice, and I hope you get a good night's rest. :hugs: Last night after my fit, I crawled into bed and read some more from my book that my BFF got me (it's called Knocked Up and it is hilarious! I love it - and it's not the same Knocked Up as the movie, lol).

Just remember it is ok to cry all you want. I find it is a good way to let stress out, and well, we are pregnant, so we can always blame it on that :)


----------



## membas#1

Thanks :) Yes, I"m pretty good at just getting the tears out--seems they come about once or twice a week and usually on a days that I'm not feeling well...probably hormone surge causing both! SO is pretty good about knowing when I need a hug and he tells me to just get it out and cry....so that makes it easy to just let the water works fall :) 

So tired I can't believe it. I could go to bed now but it's only 7! Gonna try to stay up till 10 so I sleep a bit later.


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone - and welcome to all newbies! :flower:

So i'm now 8weeks & 5 days, and OMG there have been a lot of changes this week! My BBs have had another growth spurt (which I am actually quite pleased about!) some of my shorts/trousers are starting to be too tight and for the first time in my life my stomach is no longer flat... i've always been a bit obsessed about doing pilates/yoga/sit-ups so this is totally new to me!! It's quite a shock! I wasn't expecting to notice much of a difference for another 4 weeks or so..... 

My tiredness has generally eased off this week and no afternoon naps since the weekend, although I didn't sleep well last ngiht and exhuasted today so will prob need one today!

any other 1st-timers notice same kind of changes around the 8-9 week mark?


----------



## lola16

HI! My EDD is March 11 2011-Congrats to all the March mommies!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower:
just want to say a HUGE congratulations :)
i was a march 2010 mummy was due march 8th n he was born march 19th (cheeky little thing lol) :haha:
hope u have a happy and healthy 9mths n if u have any questions, please ask, we dont bite n we have done it all before.
good luck :hugs:


----------



## laurenfreya

the foul taste is back this morning even brushing isnt getting rid of it :(


----------



## razorhips

Morning Ladies - well I took the plunge and rented a doppler, had a go last night and thought I could here something behind what I have found to be "Foetal movement/Placenta blood flow"....any tips on getting a clearer sound? Or just general tips? I know it's hard to locate at this stage so not worrying but would really like to find it if it is 'findable'


----------



## kelly brown

happy 11weeks to me whoop whoop 11 days till scan extra whoop x


----------



## kns

congrats *Kelly Brown *this next week and a half is going to fly by for all those with scans around then.
ours is 24th August we will be 12 + 6 weeks then! so excited. its telling people im excited about.


----------



## kelly brown

snap lol i canont wait to tell my mummy and family and every one  ill be 12wk 4 days mine is 11.15 on the 23rd x


----------



## rainbowgroove

I have an early scan this morning - got the phone call 20 mins ago and have to be there at 10.30! Convinced myself it's going to be bad news :(


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> happy 11weeks to me whoop whoop 11 days till scan extra whoop x

did they change your due date i thought we were the same along??


----------



## Nixilix

I still can't fond anything on the Doppler, could ot be becauseof tilted uterus? Hope so andhope eveything is ok.


----------



## 2nd time

rainbowgroove said:


> I have an early scan this morning - got the phone call 20 mins ago and have to be there at 10.30! Convinced myself it's going to be bad news :(

good luck hun


----------



## Twinminator

Good luck Rainbowgroove, just remember how many ladies on this thread have gone to their appointments convinced of the worst, then have come back on to post the most joyous messages with lots of :happydance: and general cloud9ness! I'm sure all will be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## kns

*Rainbowgroove* think positive we had the same we have had 2 emergency scans and both have turned out positive.
good luck hun
x


----------



## pinkycat

razorhips said:


> Morning Ladies - well I took the plunge and rented a doppler, had a go last night and thought I could here something behind what I have found to be "Foetal movement/Placenta blood flow"....any tips on getting a clearer sound? Or just general tips? I know it's hard to locate at this stage so not worrying but would really like to find it if it is 'findable'

Mine came yesterday and i can hear the placenta etc but no HB. I'm trying not to stress cos it's early. I'm going to leave it a few days and try again.
My friend heard hers at 10wks and she said have a full bladder, use lots of gel and move the probe really slowly and she said it's lower down than you would think xx


----------



## Nixilix

I just tried with the fullest bladder ever and no luck. Just gotta hold out till Tuesday for 12wk scan. Now I'm worried somethingswrong. I might throw it out! I'm still sick so hope it's a good sign


----------



## Tanikit

Yay for all the scans coming up - it will be nice to see all those pictures too. Not too long now for most of us.

Feeling slightly better today - DH and I moved our anniversary to Saturday so we can go out and enjoy it properly and I think that is better. Scan next week Wednesday. The nausea has calmed down a little over the last two days - still there, but not quite as intense.

Good luck with the Dopplers - I think its a bit of trick to get it this early still, but soon it should be easier. Since the uterus is in your pelvis still you will have to go really low down.

Good luck rainbowgroove!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my scan is a week today :happydance:

i booked in with the midwife yesterday! she seems to think that it is very unlikely i will go full term this time so looks like i will defo be a march mummy! 

i feel very queezy just about 24/7 with the horrible waves of sickness throughout the day and night ! i was in bed and about midnight it was awful!!

hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## natty1985

Rach, like pinky said a full bladder is better loads and loads of gel when i find it i can move the slightest bit and its gone !! one day its on my left the other on my right !! it is very low down just above your pubic bone and i find i always have to tilt the doppler !!

I cant remember who asked if they could get it any clearer but this morning when i found my little monkey it was behind the blood flow realllllly annoying that is but it will probably be gone by tomorrow morning mine is never in the same place xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi readynwilling! My EDD is 13th March 2011, add me to the list!

Re the dopplers, looked on line last night, and they more or less say they don't work until 12weeks plus, (the ones i looked at least), so gonna try and hold off a while longer.

Did any of your midwives find the heartbeat at 9weeks5days? Got my first appt tomorrow and really want to hear it!

Fairy xx


----------



## kns

we have one but decided not going to try until the next scan 24th August 2010 so if we dont hear anything we wont panic.
we shall be 13 weeks so touch wood should be able hear something.
we have been loking to move and everyone keeps asking why do you need a 2 bed etc. cant wait tell them why lol.
x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> we have one but decided not going to try until the next scan 24th August 2010 so if we dont hear anything we wont panic.
> we shall be 13 weeks so touch wood should be able hear something.
> we have been loking to move and everyone keeps asking why do you need a 2 bed etc. cant wait tell them why lol.
> x

did you get my message good luck with the move i sooo need to move live in a one bed house so when baba 2 comes their will be 4 in one room not ideal


----------



## 2nd time

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-10-to-14-pregnancy/

just veiwed this video , lol made me cry


----------



## squat18_02

HappyDaze said:


> Hi everyone - and welcome to all newbies! :flower:
> 
> So i'm now 8weeks & 5 days, and OMG there have been a lot of changes this week! My BBs have had another growth spurt (which I am actually quite pleased about!) some of my shorts/trousers are starting to be too tight and for the first time in my life my stomach is no longer flat... i've always been a bit obsessed about doing pilates/yoga/sit-ups so this is totally new to me!! It's quite a shock! I wasn't expecting to notice much of a difference for another 4 weeks or so.....
> 
> My tiredness has generally eased off this week and no afternoon naps since the weekend, although I didn't sleep well last ngiht and exhuasted today so will prob need one today!
> 
> any other 1st-timers notice same kind of changes around the 8-9 week mark?

Hi Happydaze! I'm 9+1 today with my first!


----------



## kns

2nd time said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> we have one but decided not going to try until the next scan 24th August 2010 so if we dont hear anything we wont panic.
> we shall be 13 weeks so touch wood should be able hear something.
> we have been loking to move and everyone keeps asking why do you need a 2 bed etc. cant wait tell them why lol.
> x
> 
> did you get my message good luck with the move i sooo need to move live in a one bed house so when baba 2 comes their will be 4 in one room not idealClick to expand...

yeah got your message im at work so a bit sparadic when im on and can reply hun.
thanks so much for your help will try and spend some time onhere with partner as poor thing hasnt even had time come on here and i keep going on about this baby and bump site lol.
xxx


----------



## 2nd time

omg the cancer research advert just made me cry i am officaly a wreck


----------



## Lolla

Finally got my scan date though - 26 August. Two weeks to go!


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for all the scans! Mines Tuesday!! Can't wait

Just making popcorn!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

once again I hop on and realize about a week has gone by since I've posted. I am just so exhausted and sick a lot of the time right now that work eats up any functional hours I have in the day. Sigh! I hope all are well and I will catch up as best I can. 

We had another scan Tuesday and got some great pics! I can't wait to post them; just have to get them scanned. All is well with our peanut and he/she was moving around for us on screen!

So right now I am just trying to make it thru the workweeks, keeping end of August and that magical 12 week mark in sight. 

Hugs and love to all!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi angela- good to hear from you again.

i know the feeling. getting more ms and its not helping that im not sleeping much. i think thats from the hormones too and the headaches. i get this every time im pg so i assume its that. makes a grumpy day

yay for scan and appt dates ladies!


how are we all today?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Rottpaw,
We are both 9wks and 4 days! Hurrah!
Fairybabexx


----------



## msarkozi

I hear you Melissa.....if I don't get sleep, then I am sick the next day and it makes for a long day! (like today for me). I only managed to get about 3.5 hours of broken up sleep last night. It was awful. I actually had to get up 11 times to pee!!! I couldn't believe it. Not sure what was going on last night, as I usually only get up 1 or 2 times max to pee each night.


----------



## Nixilix

I never have to get up in night.... But now I'm pregnant I have too all the time and it is so annoying!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh I agree, it's very annoying for sure. Apparently our bodies are prepping us for all those nights we will be waking up once baby is born. Is it too much to wish for a baby that likes to sleep all night?! :)


----------



## Nixilix

I wish everyday for that. ;)


----------



## Evian260

I've been waking up at night to pee too... ugh....


----------



## Lolla

Its so funny how bad I felt a few weeks ago form broken sleep and now the getting-up-in-the-night-to-wee thing just doesn't affect me at all - I'm sure I sleep walk to the toilet then straight back to sleep.

As someone mentioned above - preparing us for bubs waking us up in the night...


----------



## Twinminator

See now I've always woken in the night to go for a widdle and I'm a bit of a pro now - I do that semi-sleepwalking thing, eyes still closed, lights off, etc etc. Whereas now, or at least the past week or so, I've completely zonked out, not waking til the girls start grizzling. MY big problem though is that I wake like I've been asleep for 100 yrs, every muscle feels painfully wrenched and unready to work, my head pounds and my sinuses are all swollen. Then after half hour of being up, I'm all limbered up again. No idea if it's due to utter utter bodily closedown whilst asleep or if I'm tossing and turning and don't know it! :shrug:


----------



## Tanikit

Lol, thanks but I already have a nearly 3 year old who wakes me in the night (and has been doing so since she was born) - I definitely do not need practice for the next baby and on top of that I think one trimester's practice (that would be the third) is enough. Can't I get some practice sleeping for when they are 20 and hopefully out the house lol :)

Today has been better - only really nauseous around midday today. The rest of the day has been manageable even with hypoglycaemia to tend with, so maybe its more a hormonal issue lately.


----------



## Nixilix

Glad you had a better day. I don't think my ms has improved at all.


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> Glad you had a better day. I don't think my ms has improved at all.

:hugs: God it's awful isn't it :nope:

The saying goes that "You're not ill, you're just pregnant" and that's as may be, but it bloody feels a lot like it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyharris201

Hi ladies,
I am on cloud 9 today! I had my DR. Appt and I got to hear the babys heartbeat! It wasn't more than a few seconds, but that was all I needed to feel reassured! The DR. Kept telling me I'd be too early to hear it, but could try, and there it was! I'm so happy!! Now I am looking forward to my ultrasound at the end of next month, to find out if its a boy or girl. 
I feel like I got a second wind this week, the ms has subsided and my bbs don't hurt as much. I can say, that I am incredibly hungry all of a sudden, and its about every 3 hours. I go to bed around 11 every night, and I actually had to get up at 20 after last night because my stomache was growling, and had to eat.I am usually up by 8am, but I don't seem to wake up during the night to pee, or maybe I do, but fight it and go back to bed. I know I don't drink a lot of water, and I'm trying to drink at least 3 glasses a day now, but I think that's what the problem is.
I hope you ladies feel some relief soon from ms, and hopefully we can get some better sleep! Good luck to those with scans and appts this week, and hello to all the new march mummies!


----------



## kelly brown

evening went for another private scan to day they are dating me 11wks 3 days so i got to change my ticker but computer is down so once up ill had photo and change ticker baby heart was 162bpm and was moving legs and arms and wrigglering was amazing she said every thing is fine and perfect   my edd is 28 of feb now but ill stay here incase they put me forward at next scan my 12wks scan is 23rd but if dates are ok ill be 13wks on that date  x


----------



## msarkozi

Kelly, that's my EDD too :)


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> Kelly, that's my EDD too :)

wicked may be we could be bump buddies if ya want hows ya feeling  x


----------



## blessedmomma

great news babyharris and kelly brown!

my issue is that i get up to go pee still half asleep, but managing to get it done. then when i lay back in bed im wide awake.

i have tried to quit drinking so much at night, but i start to feel extremely thirsty before bed for some reason:shrug:

tanikit- glad to hear things arent so bad for a minute
how is everyone today???


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hiya could you move me from march 13th to March 7th please


----------



## bonjo808

Hi all. Could I join the March Mummies group? I've been stalking this thread for awhile but didn't want to officially join til I had seen my doctor. Had my first ultrasound yesterday and we got to see the heartbeat and my due date is March 30th. This is my first baby so its all still very weird for me and my DH.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome bonjo808!


----------



## msarkozi

kelly brown said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, that's my EDD too :)
> 
> wicked may be we could be bump buddies if ya want hows ya feeling  xClick to expand...

of course, but you might want to explain to me about bump buddies, lol! I am feeling great, just tired all the time. How about you?


----------



## Koromaru

Got my scan! Baby is alive and well, 142bmp heart beat yay!


----------



## braijackava

It is soooo hot today it is making me sick. And I havent really had much ms. I have been feeling sick every now and than, but not officially thrown up. But this heat and humidity is killing me. I am not even going to attempt to do anything else today. Going to go lay in bed and eat and watch tv all day! Haha I dont think I could get away with that if I were not preggo. 
Starting to get nervous, as we have officially passed when I had my last miscarriage. This should make me happy, but it makes me worried since I have not had an appointment or heard babys heartbeat. The only proof of pregnancy I have is a couple lines and no period. Oh and guess some of the wonderful signs of pregnancy. Last pregnancy I had zero symptoms, just thought I was having the easiest pregnancy ever. Than I bled a little bit. I was supposed to be 8 weeks, but at the scan was only measuring 5 weeks. Ended up having a blighted ovum. So my worry this time is going in and having the same thing happen. Even though I know the chances are slim. Still worried. =(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Shrimpy

I am a grumpy cow bag ..... just thought you should all know!


That is all :)


----------



## Aunty E

msarkozi said:


> oh I agree, it's very annoying for sure. Apparently our bodies are prepping us for all those nights we will be waking up once baby is born. Is it too much to wish for a baby that likes to sleep all night?! :)

Rubbish - my baby slept through after a few weeks, and frankly who needs practice, it's bad enough when it happens! Honestly, once your uterus comes out of your pelvis it'll all be much easier on the peeing front ;)


----------



## janinexo

Hey everyone, Im due 11th March, can I come in? :D


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats janinexo!


----------



## msarkozi

Aunty E said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> oh I agree, it's very annoying for sure. Apparently our bodies are prepping us for all those nights we will be waking up once baby is born. Is it too much to wish for a baby that likes to sleep all night?! :)
> 
> Rubbish - my baby slept through after a few weeks, and frankly who needs practice, it's bad enough when it happens! Honestly, once your uterus comes out of your pelvis it'll all be much easier on the peeing front ;)Click to expand...

lol, I agree.....I don't think anyone actually needs practice at not sleeping through a night! I think I am going to cut myself off from drinking anything after a certain time. I finished off my glass of juice before going to bed, and I'm not sure if that was what caused me to have to get up 11 times!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> great news babyharris and kelly brown!
> 
> my issue is that i get up to go pee still half asleep, but managing to get it done. then when i lay back in bed im wide awake.
> 
> i have tried to quit drinking so much at night, but i start to feel extremely thirsty before bed for some reason:shrug:
> 
> tanikit- glad to hear things arent so bad for a minute
> how is everyone today???

Melissa, 

I get thirsty before bed (and during the night) as well. I've been waking up about 1, 3 and 5 and the first two (1 and 3-ish) I'm always super thirsty. No idea why but I guzzle so much water that then I have to pee yet again. So far, I'm waking up every 1.5-2 hours every night. It's exhausting!

:dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

Shrimpy said:


> I am a grumpy cow bag ..... just thought you should all know!
> 
> 
> That is all :)

LOL Shrimpy, I feel exactly like that today as well! 

:hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, that's my EDD too :)
> 
> wicked may be we could be bump buddies if ya want hows ya feeling  xClick to expand...
> 
> of course, but you might want to explain to me about bump buddies, lol! I am feeling great, just tired all the time. How about you?Click to expand...

 you basicly chat about mid wife appointmens scan etc and chat about symptoms yeah i ok still got to ms in the mornings very tired sore boobs heart burn tension heads and trapped wind lol other than that i am ticker de boo x  x


----------



## msarkozi

thanks for explaining:) Oh my, you have almost every symptom there is don't you?! I feel for you. The only thing I have going on is the exhaustion, and every now and then I will get sore boobs. I feel very lucky compared to others for sure.


----------



## Tanikit

Its 02:30 and unfortunately the time of feeling good is over - went severely hypoglycaemic tonight and am still recovering - I think DH is going to need psychological sessions to recover from that one - its was very very nasty! And I hope I haven't done my DD too much harm because she heard the lot of it. Unfortunately its the neurological form of hypoglycaemia that makes it impossible to talk or walk or do anything needing even vague fine motor control (including swallowing) so it is very hard for DH to sort it out for me and then I start yelling nonsense at him that makes sense to me but isn't very clear to him. I am so scared of what I am doing to my entire family - little bean inside me, DD who hears the lot and DH who is exhausted and has been told by me tonight that he is "killing our baby" which is totally unfair since he was doing the utmost best he could under the circumstances. (I wanted him to call the paramedicas but he wouldn't and it was stressing me out severely - in the end he is usually right about that but my sense of time is bad when low and I feel like I have been low for longer than I have which is why I panic)

Scan on Wednesday and I am very anxious. I am not sure how much more of this I can take, but hoping with the second trimester almost here that it will calm down soon. Just hope babes is coping in there all by him/herself.


----------



## HappyDaze

squat18_02 said:


> HappyDaze said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - and welcome to all newbies! :flower:
> 
> So i'm now 8weeks & 5 days, and OMG there have been a lot of changes this week! My BBs have had another growth spurt (which I am actually quite pleased about!) some of my shorts/trousers are starting to be too tight and for the first time in my life my stomach is no longer flat... i've always been a bit obsessed about doing pilates/yoga/sit-ups so this is totally new to me!! It's quite a shock! I wasn't expecting to notice much of a difference for another 4 weeks or so.....
> 
> My tiredness has generally eased off this week and no afternoon naps since the weekend, although I didn't sleep well last ngiht and exhuasted today so will prob need one today!
> 
> any other 1st-timers notice same kind of changes around the 8-9 week mark?
> 
> Hi Happydaze! I'm 9+1 today with my first!Click to expand...

:wave: hi squat - how're you getting on? having any of the dreaded bloating? I will be 9 weeks tomorrow, another milestone... i live for saturdays at the moment so i can say i am an extra week gone!


----------



## Lilly12

guess what ladies?

got my doppler today and we found the umbilical cord!
@ 150bpm!
We also found the placenta..:happydance:
I did it earlier by myself on an empty stomach and a full blatter and it was around 130bpm, and tonight after dinner and full blatter my hubby found it @ 150bpm average.
:happydance:

I found this on the internet about it just for your info, since its hard to find!

"the placenta sounds like a wind tunnel, only with your pulse, not the baby's.

the umbilical cord sounds like a "whoosh whoosh" with the baby's heart rate.

the baby's heartbeat is more like a horse galloping."


----------



## kns

wow Lilly thats great.
we got one the other day rented, but we decided not going to try until the dating scan a week on tuesday and by then im sure we'll here something as my partner will be around 13 weeks.
i really want to try it i know it will be difficult finding a heart beat and my partner will panic if cant find one.
xxx


----------



## Twinminator

It's like a ghost town on here today lol!

Are we all tucked up in bed avoiding fri 13th?? Heehee.

I am sooooooo relieved to be having a bit of a break from ms, I'm 'making up for lost eating' while the going's good :)


----------



## Shrimpy

im too busy stuffing my face with pickled onion monster munch to type, om nom nom nom ...


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all glad some of you are having a break from MS mines bad today, even mints are making me sick.

Hope eveyone has a good weekend


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy said:


> im too busy stuffing my face with pickled onion monster munch to type, om nom nom nom ...

Mmm, zingy! I've had a bit of a thing for salt and vinegar crisps, it's the tang isn't it, feels fresh on the old tongue :)


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girlies!

I was really vomitty this morning BUT I managed to way more today... A subway and a doughnut are the highlights!!

I'm very constipated again so may take the lactose tonight.

Scan on Tuesday yay!!


----------



## 2nd time

chips sausage curry sauce , followed by haribo souper sour mix yummmmm


----------



## Fairybabe

Well now i'm really confused re the dopplers. Midwife wouldn't listen for heartbeat today. Says no point as it's too early and if it can't be found it will panic me. She also advised against home dopplers as she says no end of women end up in a panic when they can't find the heartbeat and end up with uneccessary scans and hospital visits. So there you go. 

My due date has changed too, puts we fwd a bit, but subject to change at first scan which will be some point in next 2-3 weeks. Hurah! So i still have to wait. But she said my complete emotional meltdowns and queasiness are signs that all is well. So that's someting at least.

Fairy xx


----------



## pinkycat

I'm Glad some of you are feeling better :hugs: for those who aren't. I seem to have a couple of bad days then a couple of good days. Today is a bad day :growlmad: my head is pounding and i feel sick.
My scan has come through for 26 august :happydance: I can't wait xx


----------



## Pippasdvision

OMG shrimpy that is what I craved for about a week and a half before moving onto red meat and chocolate milk (which even as I pour I heave at the thought (I really hate chocolate milk) but I have to have it). The red meat thing is totally nuts beef ham lamb has to not be processed tried a beefburger but could not eat it.


----------



## Shrimpy

pippa, we could be the same person :) I too am craving red meat, no wonder I'm so bunged up :blush: Chocolate is the only thing we differ on right now as it makes me feel horribly sick :sick: sour fizzy sweeties though and pepsi max are another story. I very rarely drink fizzy juice so it's really weird for me to crave it. I can't seem to like any other sweet things though, they make me feel all shaky and weird.

Twin : I think that's what it is, anything too sweet just makes me feel horrid right now, it needs to have a bit of a nip ... OMG I just remembered about real pickled onions and gherkins, they would be amazing right now!!


----------



## blessedmomma

laughing so hard reading your posts today.

yay to the cravings!!!!

so sorry your having a hard time tanikit, your in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

I craved sour sweets with both my boys.. i dont think i could stomach them this time though! Im craving oranges at the moment :wacko: and someone mentioned monster munch! Yum!! lol


----------



## CharmedKirsty

my craving is soup


----------



## Twinminator

Melissa, I'm assuming that this must be Alyana? :) She just looks like a slighter older version of Felicia!


----------



## membas#1

can't say i've had real cravings yet--i try to eat what i hope will settle easily...i guess i sometimes crave fruit like peaches...juicy and sweet...but i too can have an issue with sweets so sometimes fruit can be to much unless taken with other things. last night i melted some cheese in a wheat tortilla and thought it was the best thing ever. it was right before bed and held me overnight like a champ...no hunger for 9 hours while i slept..bliss! i have this cream cheese right now that is pesto/sun dried tomato cream cheese and i think it's pretty darn special :) guess that's it for me...


----------



## Fairybabe

I haven't had any cravings. I mostly just don't know what i want to eat. Which is unlike me. And i have gone off coffee. That's it really.


----------



## Lilly12

All I am craving is chinese food, beef & veggies with fried rice & an egg roll!
Been craving this for a couple of weeks now and still haven't been to the chinese place yet.
All I want right now is ham sandwhiches and thats it..

I just can't eat anymore like I used to, it sucks!
Nothing seems appealing to me, except those previous 2 I just typed.
:nope:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i have had my first cravings this week and its for jammy dodgers!!! my god im even dreaming about them... ironic thing is i cant have any cuse im doing slimming world lol and if i buy a packet i will eat the whole lot!!


----------



## squat18_02

> :wave: hi squat - how're you getting on? having any of the dreaded bloating? I will be 9 weeks tomorrow, another milestone... i live for saturdays at the moment so i can say i am an extra week gone!

:flower: Hello happydaze! I've been doing pretty good, ms on and off. Found that eating crackers before I get up helps alot! Some bloating but not too bad. Really, really tired! Wednesdays are my day of celebrating another week. Can't wait for next month, second trimester! Have you had any doctor appointments yet? My first is on Monday!:happydance:


----------



## membas#1

okay so someone mentioned chocolate milk in their craving post so i went out for lunch today to get out of the house and also get some groceries...well i had a veggie sandwich with avacado and chocolate milk...oh that milk was soooo good. it put me over the top full wise, and i'm a tad uncomfortable now, but the milk was oh so tasty! the power of suggestion runs strong these days :)


----------



## Shrimpy

ppppffffttt shellsangels, slimming world shwimming world. Go and get your jammy dodgers! If you can't indulge a little when pregnant when can you?! We still have another 6-ish months left of being healthy and good etc, go for it!! You have my permission :lol:


----------



## braijackava

Mmmmmm all this food talk is making me want double stuffed oreos and milk. Got to go get it now!


----------



## readynwilling

Hey all. 

No real cravings here... i actually hate the thought of food most of the time then all of a sudden i get STARVING and i can eat just about anything but there is always something that sounds "the best" lol

Re: Dopplers - my dr said at my 8 week appt that at my 11 week appt we would/should be able to hear the heartbeat on her doppler.


----------



## msarkozi

At my 11 week appointment, my doctor had a hard time finding the heartbeat, and then when he did, he lost it quickly both times. He said that at my 14 week appointment, I will definitely get to hear it. Hearing the placenta was pretty neat though.


----------



## Lilly12

Im sick of crying my eyes out while watching stupid tv :haha:

Anyone else over emotional?


----------



## membas#1

yeah i cry at the silliest things...and sometimes i don't know why i'm crying--nothing can set it off, anything can set it off. i usually have a good cry about every 3 days...and then i can tear up at about anything the rest of the time. fun hormones aren't they?


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> Melissa, I'm assuming that this must be Alyana? :) She just looks like a slighter older version of Felicia!

yes, thats her! im amazed anyone would remember their names. i never remember catching your little ones names???


----------



## Tanikit

Yesterday I burst into tears when a friend came round to take me out since the glass people were fixing the window and had arrived unannounced so I couldn't get out - she was so sweet and after the glass people had finished she picked me up and I spent the whole day with DD out at her house which was just what I needed - also it was such chaos there that I felt like my chaotic and hormonal life right now is maybe just normal. Plus after going so severely low recently I felt like maybe there was some help out there after all. 

Scan on Wednesday and I am quite anxious with all that has been happening. So hoping to see a healthy moving baby. The nausea is dying down though not totally gone and I am getting more second trimester symptoms right now - stuffy nose, bleeding gums and nose, very sore calf muscles that may be a Calmag deficiency (I thought I had fitted when I went so low the other night cause I was so sore yesterday, but its still there today)

Hope everyone is well.

Watching the April thread and I suspect in another week we may just have a May thread - that is quite scary!


----------



## Scarlett316

Could i possibly be very annoying and ask to be swapped to 7th March EDD? Had my private scan yesterday and got put forward 3 days!!!!

At the moment all i can think is that puts me closer to starting maternity leave!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Shrimpy said:


> ppppffffttt shellsangels, slimming world shwimming world. Go and get your jammy dodgers! If you can't indulge a little when pregnant when can you?! We still have another 6-ish months left of being healthy and good etc, go for it!! You have my permission :lol:

Ha Ha why thank you :thumbup:

I know what ya saying but this is baby number 4 for me and with each baby ive gained more and more 6 stone with my last and altho i know its the one time to enjoy what we eat i actually am enjoying it and im feeling great for it!! i will have my indulgances now and then not gonna deprive myself fully but i actually for once dont feel 6 months pregnant at 10 weeks like i did with the others lol. For me its a great feeling and babies getting so much healthy stuff :happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

You know what scares me is that I have not been eating what I would normally call healthy foods simply because my sugars go low so often that I am living on sweets (at least a packet a day most days) and despite that I have lost 2 pounds in the last 6 weeks. I also know that once baby arrives if I am breastfeeding my diet is going to have to change yet again to prevent problems with colic and indigestion in the baby. So it could be a nother 2.5 years til I get back to a fairly normal diet - ah well such is life.

And I agree - indulge while pregnant - I wish I craved things - then at least I would know what to eat to prevent the nausea. Right now the only reason I eat is to try to keep my sugars ok - oh and because the baby needs some food too I believe!


----------



## Nixilix

I caved and took lactulose. Had to mix with oj cause it's orrible! Well I am wishing the weekend away so scan on Tuesday is here quick. So worried somethings wrong. Heard squeaking on Doppler, think it's related to constipation haha


----------



## Tanikit

Hope the lactulose works. Also struggling with constipation but trying not to take anything til its really bad. Good luck for scan on Tuesday - mine's Wednesday and also worried, but at the same time excited to see baby again.


----------



## Shrimpy

oo we all seem to be having scans this week, mine is on Friday :dance:


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for scans! Anyone Monday??


----------



## Tanikit

yeah its going to be a busy scan week isn't it. Hoping to see lots of great pictures!


----------



## Twinminator

blessedmomma said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Melissa, I'm assuming that this must be Alyana? :) She just looks like a slighter older version of Felicia!
> 
> yes, thats her! im amazed anyone would remember their names. i never remember catching your little ones names???Click to expand...

I think it's having been a teacher that develops a special new area of the brain that soaks up children's names like a sponge haha.
Mine are Lauren and Emily :)

Touch wood, I am still able to eat without feeling totally sick, wahoo! Thank goodness, as we took a raincheck on my birthday babysitting offer and so we're going out for belated a meal tonight, and joint anniversary meal too. PLEEEEEASE let this break from MS last just 12 more hours!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Shrimpy

Enjoy your evening Sarah! Have an extra portion of garlic bread just cause you can :)


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy said:


> Enjoy your evening Sarah! Have an extra portion of garlic bread just cause you can :)

I wish!! :nope: I'm gluten intolerant, suddenly developed that little charmer after giving birth to the twins! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

It's a right royal *P I T A*

:growlmad:

But I'm gonna have the biggest steak they've got with double chips :thumbup:


----------



## kelly brown

god i fill so rough today been sick twice and fill sick constantly so so so tired of for a afternoon nap for me  x


----------



## blessedmomma

sarah- those are beautiful names, and some gorgeous girls! i think you're right about the teacher thing.
lol- my hubby had a hemmeroid, i know i spelled that wrong, and named it PITA! ahhh- special memories!!!:rofl:

i just wanna poop ladies, is that too much to ask???


----------



## Nixilix

i wanna poop too!!


----------



## Tanikit

The things we beg for when pregnant. :hugs:

Kelly sorry you are having a rough day. :hugs: for you too and hope you feel better soon.

I thought the nausea had gone today but it came back at lunch time and has stuck around all afternoon. DH is making supper - yay! And tomorrow we go out for our anniversary - we'll take DD with us though, so it'll be simple. Sarah hope you have/have had a good meal.


----------



## Nixilix

Just made shepherds pie, now gonna make sticky toffee pudding next. Might leave that til tomorrow actually.


----------



## membas#1

oohh, do you have a good shepherd's pie recipe? i love the stuff but have only tried making it once and it was okay, but i'm sure it could be better. wanna share? :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I think my dinner tonight will be oranges.


----------



## Nixilix

I use the colmans mix and follow instructions!! Xx


----------



## bexbexbex

Scan on Tuesday!!! 
:happydance:

So Excited to find out my proper dates!! :D


----------



## MumtoJ

Got my scan dates through - 31st Aug and 25th October feels like forever away.

Should be speaking to my Parents tomorrow so planning on telling them the news.

Been really ill the last couple of days but have finally kept something down so feeling a little better.

Hope everyone is doing ok and making through each day the best way they can.


----------



## sarbo

Just thought I'd jump in and say hi. It's about time I piped up cos I spend enough time lurking on here!! Anyway, I'm Sarah and my EDD is March 3rd. I'm jealous of all you having your scans this week cos mine is on the 23rd. Arrrgh...can I wait that long?!!! lol


----------



## Tanikit

Hi and welcome Sarbo! Not too long to wait even if it feels forever. The scans are coming thick and fast now and in less than two weeks we'll start moving over to second trimester!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Bexbexbex my scan is tuesday too! x


----------



## Bex and Bump

I think this is a lovely idea, 

I'm due on the 8th March 

Good Luck to all xx


----------



## bexbexbex

Barbiebaby said:


> Bexbexbex my scan is tuesday too! x


Awesome!! Im so excited just to see my baby. Makes it that bit more real for me! :) and then i will know my proper due date, if it is 1st March or earlier :) xxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

I'm Tuesday too!! Wahoo girls. I'm 930... When's everyones?


----------



## bexbexbex

I was meant to be 1.30pm but they have changed it to 2.15pm!! 
I know for a fact that day is going to go so slow. 

Can anyone tell me what will i expect on my first ever scan appointment?? Not had a appointment with MW yet so i know nothing and they know nothing about me.

x


----------



## Shrimpy

Membas, I'm making Shephers Pie tomorrow (yum yum pigs bum!) Here is my recipe for what it's worth:

1 large white onion diced
1 or 2 cloves of garlic (optional)
500g beef or lamb mince
1 beef stock pot (or stock cube)
1 tbsp marmite (don't say eww it brings the flavour of the meat out!)
generous squirt of tomato sauce (again brings the flavour out)
A few chopped carrots
handful or so of chopped mushrooms
6(ish) spuds
butter
milk

Preheat oven to 200C

peel spuds and put on to boil for 20-30mins
fry chopped onion and garlic (if using) in a little oil
when soft add the mince and brown
when completely brown add the stock, marmite and tomato sauce
then add the carrots and mushrooms and simmer for about 10-15 mins or until spuds are ready.

Place mince mixture in dish
drain and mash spuds with a knob (ooer) of butter and a few splashes of milk
Spoon over the mince mixture and place in oven for 20-25mins

If you like you can sprinkle some parmesan or grated cheddar on the top of the spuds in the last 5 mins of cooking.

YUM YUM!!


----------



## natty1985

Shrimpy thats a brill recipie made me chuckle dunno about marmate im a hate it person x


----------



## Shrimpy

bexbexbex, you'll go for your scan, they'll check crown to rump length, check for a heartbeat, have a look at baby's brain and give you an estimated due date. After the scan you sometimes go to the antenatal clinic (depending on your trust) and the Dr will have a chinwag with you about how you've been, discuss what happens at your 20 wk scan etc. Nothing huge really happens. When do you have your mw appt?

Is it Ninewells you're going to?


----------



## Shrimpy

natty1985 said:


> Shrimpy thats a brill recipie made me chuckle dunno about marmate im a hate it person x

Hubby hates it too but you honestly can't even taste it. He loves my pies :blush: It makes a gravy like sauce for the mince to cook in so makes the meat taste even meatier if that makes sense :) Kind of a bit like Bovril! :thumbup:


----------



## bexbexbex

Shrimpy said:


> bexbexbex, you'll go for your scan, they'll check crown to rump length, check for a heartbeat, have a look at baby's brain and give you an estimated due date. After the scan you sometimes go to the antenatal clinic (depending on your trust) and the Dr will have a chinwag with you about how you've been, discuss what happens at your 20 wk scan etc. Nothing huge really happens. When do you have your mw appt?
> 
> Is it Ninewells you're going to?

Hey!
Thanks, thats good to know what will happen when i get there :) My MW appt is on the 1st September, at my local GP surgery, which is strange as i thought i would be at ninewells for the MW appt, the first time anything is getting done!! Yeah im going to Ninewells. I need the scan to confirm it in my head that i am pregnant, just now im saying i believe it but i need to see it aswell.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Bexbexbex and Nixilix mine is 9am. Wondering if I will still be 1st march or end of feb! Only 3 more sleeps!

x


----------



## Lilly12

I get a scan wednesday, at 8 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## bexbexbex

Barbiebaby said:


> Bexbexbex and Nixilix mine is 9am. Wondering if I will still be 1st march or end of feb! Only 3 more sleeps!
> 
> x

im in the same boat as you. i figured out mines should be 28thfeb/1st march!! :) if it dont change then we'll be due the same day! cant wait to find out yours and mines!! heehee!! im so excited for everyone in here!


----------



## pinkycat

Hmmm shepherds pie. I'm making that tomorrow as well.

I'm so excited it's taken 3days but i finally found the heartbeat. It wasn't as clear as the whoosing of the placenta but defo there and was between 140-160 so wasn't mine. :happydance:
I must be starting to look pregnant cos I took DD1 to a party today and 2 other mums asked if im prego xx


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo what did you tell them Pinky? :)

Bex I think Dundee and Perth must do it differently even though there's only like 10 miles of a difference. When I had my 1st I was in Dundee and everything was done at the Gp's surgery. With #2 and this one I'm in Perth and the booking in appt is done at the "patients" home, which is nice, means I don't have to run around like a blue bummed fly :) Can't wait to hear how your scan goes. Remember all those £1 coins for the pics :)


----------



## bexbexbex

ohh yeh i know. i got told that there isnt a limit on how many you can have so we've got like 10ish requests for proper scan photos. even tho we told everyone we were going to take a photo of it and print it off at tesco. we both have 12 megapixel cameras on our phones so it will be good quality but they still want original ones!! 

Im so excited. I will be on here asap after my scan to put up a photo of my wee one!! (or wee ones, as everyone is convinced its twins  ) xxxx


----------



## braijackava

Getting jealous of all your scans........=( Just feeling sorry for myself today. Dont feel pregnant and hate that I have to wait another week and a half for my first appointment. Dont even think they will do a scan at my appointment. Sucky! Hoping for awesome results for everyones scans this coming week!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls

my sickness has been really bad the last few days , it has been alot worse if im up around midnight! so not looking forwards to night shift mon tues wed!!!

i have my scan on Thursday!!!!! yey cant wait, im nervous , excited and scared all at the same time :rofl: 

cant wait to see everyones scan piccies!!


----------



## Nixilix

Omg... Next door had a party last night, loud music, chatting in garden at 4am. I was so angry. It's now 8am and I'm gonna go and make as much noise poissible!!!


----------



## kelly brown

bexbexbex said:


> Barbiebaby said:
> 
> 
> Bexbexbex and Nixilix mine is 9am. Wondering if I will still be 1st march or end of feb! Only 3 more sleeps!
> 
> x
> 
> im in the same boat as you. i figured out mines should be 28thfeb/1st march!! :) if it dont change then we'll be due the same day! cant wait to find out yours and mines!! heehee!! im so excited for everyone in here!Click to expand...

when i went for my private scan wed she dated me 3days ahead my edd is 28but i wont change it untill i had 12cweek scan :happydance: i am 12 weeks tomorrow :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Omg... Next door had a party last night, loud music, chatting in garden at 4am. I was so angry. It's now 8am and I'm gonna go and make as much noise poissible!!!

pregant woman on revenge not good lol lol :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: they better look out lol :haha::haha:


----------



## pinkycat

Shrimpy said:


> ooo what did you tell them Pinky? :)
> 
> I would rather of waited a bit but because they asked i told them the truth xx


----------



## reversal

Hi ladies I havnt been on for over a week so I have some catching up to do.
Im looking for a little advice i'm 9 weeks and I had a big bleed yesterday morning after :sex: (tmi sorry) it was fresh bright red blood, I rang midwife who says to go to a&e which I did at 2pm I left at 7.30pm after blood and urine tests and swabs still not knowing why I had the bleed, I did a preg test and its still postive and I have a scan booked for tomorrow at 2.30 but i'm worried :wacko:


----------



## MumtoJ

Reversal sorry to hear your having a bit of a scare, it may be your cervix is can become irritated during sex and bleed. but they like to double check - when do you get the results of the tests


----------



## reversal

I have a scan tomorrow to check if everything is ok, I also had a scan two weeks ago and baby was fine and in the right place but the dr said you may have a period type bleed and unless it comes with pain then it's fine so maybe he could see something


----------



## CelticNiamh

bellalaross said:


> Pregnant with baby 5, due 6/3/11 :-D

Number 5 for me as well :happydance: although Im due 18 by my dates but expect baby to come earlier because of GD



braijackava said:


> It is soooo hot today it is making me sick. And I havent really had much ms. I have been feeling sick every now and than, but not officially thrown up. But this heat and humidity is killing me. I am not even going to attempt to do anything else today. Going to go lay in bed and eat and watch tv all day! Haha I dont think I could get away with that if I were not preggo.
> Starting to get nervous, as we have officially passed when I had my last miscarriage. This should make me happy, but it makes me worried since I have not had an appointment or heard babys heartbeat. The only proof of pregnancy I have is a couple lines and no period. Oh and guess some of the wonderful signs of pregnancy. Last pregnancy I had zero symptoms, just thought I was having the easiest pregnancy ever. Than I bled a little bit. I was supposed to be 8 weeks, but at the scan was only measuring 5 weeks. Ended up having a blighted ovum. So my worry this time is going in and having the same thing happen. Even though I know the chances are slim. Still worried. =(
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

AHHH hugs :hugs: I know how you feel, I felt the same after I had a MC I should have been 8 weeks as well but measured only 6, I lived to get past that milestone and near had a heart attack when I have spotting again at 8 weeks this time though baby was very heathy and dancing away, they could see no reason for the bleed either! no chance you can book a private scan just to put your mind at ease, although rest assured I say you are fine:hugs:



CharmedKirsty said:


> my craving is soup

So am I!



Tanikit said:


> Yesterday I burst into tears when a friend came round to take me out since the glass people were fixing the window and had arrived unannounced so I couldn't get out - she was so sweet and after the glass people had finished she picked me up and I spent the whole day with DD out at her house which was just what I needed - also it was such chaos there that I felt like my chaotic and hormonal life right now is maybe just normal. Plus after going so severely low recently I felt like maybe there was some help out there after all.
> 
> Scan on Wednesday and I am quite anxious with all that has been happening. So hoping to see a healthy moving baby. The nausea is dying down though not totally gone and I am getting more second trimester symptoms right now - stuffy nose, bleeding gums and nose, very sore calf muscles that may be a Calmag deficiency (I thought I had fitted when I went so low the other night cause I was so sore yesterday, but its still there today)
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Watching the April thread and I suspect in another week we may just have a May thread - that is quite scary!

Hey hun, you having a hard time still:hugs: your DH sounds great, try not to feel so bad when you recover and feel guilty for what you said when low, you can always tell him after how grateful you are he is there and looking after you, something small to remind him you care is all it will take I bet!
I was just thinking, would one of those syringes you use for meds the big ones help get juice in you if you are finding it hard to swallow so your DH can get the juice in easier may be? instead of a cup! might mean less spillage as well? I hope you have less lows now:hugs: have fun to night and Happy anniversary :happydance:

PS whats Calmag deficiency! my muscles in my thighs and calfs feel very sore the last few days as well! wonder is it related or am I way off LOL



Nixilix said:


> Omg... Next door had a party last night, loud music, chatting in garden at 4am. I was so angry. It's now 8am and I'm gonna go and make as much noise poissible!!!

oooh hun revenge is sweet, I would so be the same :haha:

I guess its time I introduced my self I have been lurking long enough now LOL
I have my first appointment on the 25th I guess I will have a scan, Im looking forward to it now, as hoping they can monitor my blood sugars and sort me out!


----------



## Tanikit

Today is a day I have wanted a lot os space - even dogs nosing around me have made me irritable. Luckily I got a nap this afternoon so feel better for that - can you be sleep deprived when pregnant if you are getting your normal amount of sleep but not more?

Celtic sore calf muscles are usually a sign of magnesium (and possibly also calcium) deficiency. I've been taking calcium and magnesium but so far it hasn't helped. I know I had this more in the second trimester last time.

Reversal good luck for your scan - your doctor may have seen an area of bleeding last time and the sex managed to loosen it - hopefully there will be no more, but I am sure you will not feel comfortable til after the scan :hugs:

Nix I also feel like doing that to our neighbours sometimes. If you do take revenge, hope its sweet :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Pull ups should not go through the washing machine - the outcome is not pretty!!!!


----------



## Twinminator

MumtoJ said:


> Pull ups should not go through the washing machine - the outcome is not pretty!!!!

:haha: How did THAT come about??? Ooops! :dohh:

I also have my dating scan on 31st Aug, what time's yours? Mine's 10am :)


Meant to be having the "nuchal thingummy wotsit test" then as well, but will be less than 11wks fetal age (I will be 12wks from LMP, but the scan I had some weeks ago said beanie was measuring a week or so smaller, which midwife didn't take into account when making the appointment with me).

Part of me thinks I should ring up to postpone the scan so that I'm sure they'll be able to do the test okay (has to be after 11.5wks, doesn't it...?) but then part of me thinks that purposefully trying to put my scan back a week is totally against all my impatient instincts!!! :winkwink:

What say you lot??? :flower:


----------



## MumtoJ

Twinminator said:


> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> Pull ups should not go through the washing machine - the outcome is not pretty!!!!
> 
> :haha: How did THAT come about??? Ooops! :dohh:
> 
> I also have my dating scan on 31st Aug, what time's yours? Mine's 10am :)
> 
> 
> Meant to be having the "nuchal thingummy wotsit test" then as well, but will be less than 11wks fetal age (I will be 12wks from LMP, but the scan I had some weeks ago said beanie was measuring a week or so smaller, which midwife didn't take into account when making the appointment with me).
> 
> Part of me thinks I should ring up to postpone the scan so that I'm sure they'll be able to do the test okay (has to be after 11.5wks, doesn't it...?) but then part of me thinks that purposefully trying to put my scan back a week is totally against all my impatient instincts!!! :winkwink:
> 
> What say you lot??? :flower:Click to expand...

DS being helpful and must have put it in the laundry basket when he got undressed this morning - in my current state I just grabbed a basket full of clothes from the pile and shoved in the machine. Wasn't until I was transfering to the dryer that I noticed that something was just not right. All fixed now thankfully.

With regards to the scan my understanding is that if you are too early for the NT they re-schedule another appointment. My hospital doesn't provide it so looking privately but it costs a bomb. My scan on the 31st is 11:45 then back to work so won't be able to update (probably) until I get home.


----------



## Nixilix

I think they'll put me bk 2 days which will mean I'll be 11+2 on NT scan so hope they can do it. And with tilted uterus may have to go internal.


----------



## Jilly

I am a little late in joining but I am due 24 March 2011- so please add me to your march mummies list - How do I get the link, I am 8 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> I think they'll put me bk 2 days which will mean I'll be 11+2 on NT scan so hope they can do it. And with tilted uterus may have to go internal.

Eek, hadn't banked on internal. Not that I'm particularly squeamish, (having already given birth twice in one sitting, and had countless smears after "abnormal" cells some time back, I'll nonchalantly drop'em for anyone with a badge now :rofl: ) BUT I'll make sure I'm wearing appropriate clothing IYKWIM.


Has everyone gone to a party I'm not invited to?? Scaaaarily quiet on here today... :shrug:


----------



## Twinminator

Jilly said:


> I am a little late in joining but I am due 24 March 2011- so please add me to your march mummies list - How do I get the link, I am 8 weeks and 3 days.

Welcome jilly :)
You don't need to worry, the lady who started the thread will add it for you :flower:


----------



## bexbexbex

Twinminator said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone gone to a party I'm not invited to?? Scaaaarily quiet on here today... :shrug:
> 
> Im here! OH is working so im best buds with this site for tonight :)
> 
> omg im so sad :blush: i just counted i have 48ishhh hours until my scan hehe!!!
> Soooooo excited, and getting slightly nervous now. at least ive got past the stage of thinking there is going to be nothing there on the scan. At least now i believe i am pregnant lol!
> So excited aswell to find out....
> 1. Proper due date/ how far gone i really am.
> 2. One or Two babies!
> 3. and when i can have my next scan!!!
> 
> hehe!!Click to expand...


----------



## membas#1

just stopped in for a read, but tired so gonna go rest with a movie...boy have i caught up on some movies lately--many are repeats for me, but i've been watching a movie a day for a while now during my rest time :) i might sleep today tho. it's hot here and no air conditioning means it's hot inside...3 more days and then we'll be back to low 80's which is manageable. hope you are all feeling well.


----------



## Chellepot

Hi Ladies,

EDD 23rd March here :)

First scan 07 Sep, can't wait!


----------



## Twinminator

Chellepot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> EDD 23rd March here :)
> 
> First scan 07 Sep, can't wait!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## razorhips

sarbo said:


> Just thought I'd jump in and say hi. It's about time I piped up cos I spend enough time lurking on here!! Anyway, I'm Sarah and my EDD is March 3rd. I'm jealous of all you having your scans this week cos mine is on the 23rd. Arrrgh...can I wait that long?!!! lol

Welcome Sarah, we have the same due date and the same scan date - how spooky!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey guys

Would real bad gas/constipation effect the doppler?? ive not er done a number 2 for 4 days and im soooo gassy its rubbish and last 2 days i cant find baby anywhere despite several attempts it worries me being so close to 12 weeks now but im hoping maybe its just cuse im too gassy to find it??


----------



## Shrimpy

Good Everning all! 

I had a lovely night, went to pizza hut with the family for din dins (num num pig's bum) then went on a little road trip to pick up a complete bargain I managed to snaffle on ebay earlier. A mamas and papas cotbed and changing station, very good condition for only £25!!!!! It had a buy it now price with best offer and I never in a million years expected them to accept that measley amount that I offered so I was mega shocked when they did. :dance: I would never normally bother with a changing station but for that money I wasn't going to grumble, and it's not just a shelfy unit one it has a cupboard with hanging rail and 2 good size cube shelves which I can put big storage baskets in. I am sooo in love with it :)


----------



## readynwilling

Great score Von!!

Welcome to all the new mum's over the last few days... i read but most of the time to tired to post - how sad is that.

I do cake decorating on the side and have a couple of cakes comming up so i have been busy doing some stuff for those, and napping :haha:

Feel good! I have a dr's appt tomorrow. Hopefully i'll get an appt for my 12 week scan.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay on the many scans coming up!!!

and yay on the bargain shopping von!!!

sorry to hear you had abnormal cells sarah. i had the same thing and had to have a surgery to remove them from my cervix. was only in feb of this year and 4 mos before this pregnancy so im a little scared about what it could do later on as baby gets bigger and puts pressure on my cervix. did you have to have the surgery or did it just go away?

welcome new mommies!


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck to everyone having scans today - can't wait to hear all the exciting news this week - think it will be a busy 4 weeks ahead for us with all the scans coming up!

Shrimpy yay for bargains!

Back to work today and if I don't leave now I will be late, so better go :)


----------



## braijackava

Anyone else wish they could just skip to the end of their pregnancy? I usually love being preggo, but myself wishing it was over.


----------



## kelly brown

happy 12 weeks to me x good luck every one with scans this week x


----------



## Twinminator

blessedmomma said:


> yay on the many scans coming up!!!
> 
> and yay on the bargain shopping von!!!
> 
> sorry to hear you had abnormal cells sarah. i had the same thing and had to have a surgery to remove them from my cervix. was only in feb of this year and 4 mos before this pregnancy so im a little scared about what it could do later on as baby gets bigger and puts pressure on my cervix. did you have to have the surgery or did it just go away?
> 
> welcome new mommies!

Oh gosh poor you, another added worry that you have! :nope: What has your doctor said about the possibility of it causing you problems in the coming months? 
Mine was a few years back now, plus I didn't need surgery - they snipped out some lining for lab tests (crossing my legs wincing as I write this!!!) but it was clearing itself. So just had to have lots of regular check-ups to make sure it definitely wasn't coming back. Which thankfully it didn't. :thumbup:
Yikes, you forget some of the things that women have to concern themselves with, don't you! :wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

got my booking in app at 11am strange was sooo excited last time an not s bothred this time guss its coz i know what to expect lol hope to hear hb though would be nice as dh birthday today


----------



## natty1985

shellsangels try standing up and listening , i couldnt find baby at all this morning or last night but when i stand up its there xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

natty1985 said:


> shellsangels try standing up and listening , i couldnt find baby at all this morning or last night but when i stand up its there xxx

Thanks i am gonna give that a try in a mo... altho my overhang of fat mighten allow it lol

Ive not opened my bowels in 4 days now its getting rather stupidly uncomfortable... rang the docs earlier and hoping they can give me something!!!!


----------



## kns

hi all, 
has an ace weekend, chilled and relaxed. went to Stoke Pride on Saturday wow didnt realise so many gay's in Stoke.
then lie in on sunday and nice leisurly walk around Brereton Quarry with Kim and the dog.
and chilled afternoon watching films.
its 12 weeks in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow a week til dating scan!!!!
how is everyone?
xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Morning - hope everyone is well.

Despite my scan being on Wednesday we called the sonographer in to work today to scan a cat so I asked if I could try scanning myself and got to see baby moving. The scanner is not neraly as good as the one's at the gynae's but it was enough to find the heartbeat, see the baby and it moving, so I am feeling a lot happier today and look forward to seeing clearer pictures on Wednesday. Baby is still very low down in my pelvis - had to almost point the scanner at the floor for all of those using a Doppler - its very low!

I have been worried lately with all the hypoglycaemia I have had, so it was a relief and I feel happier taking DH and DD to the scan with me on Wednesday now.


----------



## leopard print

could u change my due date to the 3rd pls :kiss: xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Could you delete my date please. Sadly am no longer a March mummy. Had a miscarriage last night at 10wks3days. Devastated. Wishing you all the best and happy healthy pregnancies. Fairybabe xx


----------



## kns

Fairybabe said:


> Could you delete my date please. Sadly am no longer a March mummy. Had a miscarriage last night at 10wks3days. Devastated. Wishing you all the best and happy healthy pregnancies. Fairybabe xx

i am so sorry hun.
you been to the doctors and hospital.
you must be in tremendous pain hun you ok?
xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks kns. Yes, been at hosp last night and this morn. Yes to physical pain tho that's easing. Emotional pain unbearable.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Fairybabe - so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Twinminator

Fairybabe, have just logged on to say how terribly terribly sorry I am for you :cry: You just don't expect to get that far and have this happen to you. Bloody bloody awful. Don't feel you need to be a stranger, if you want to spill any feelings, we're here. Plus there's plenty on Baby&Bump (and in this thread too!) that know what you're going through, so can and will be a good source of support for you.
Take care of yourself, big :hug: xxxx


----------



## kns

Fairy Babe - i know. my partner had a miscarriage early November, it was so hard, took awhile but we dealt with it better.
it will get easier in time. if you have a partner keep talking to them about everything your thinking. its going to be hard for them too but it will bring you closer.
all the best.
xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Fairybabe said:


> Could you delete my date please. Sadly am no longer a March mummy. Had a miscarriage last night at 10wks3days. Devastated. Wishing you all the best and happy healthy pregnancies. Fairybabe xx

so sorry :hugs: to read your sad news, take it easy and feel better soon, its so hard at first :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Fairybabe, so sorry to see your news... there are no words, I hope you have people that are looking after you...

xxxx


----------



## stephwiggy

Sorry - would it bo ok to remove me now due 2nd april after todays scan


----------



## Shrimpy

I am so sorry fairy, I wish there were some words I could say to take away your pain! :hugs: Thinking of you and your partner! xx


----------



## 2nd time

so sorry fairy.

just had my booking in app didnt listen to hb so bit disapointed apparently we are a special care risk this time so got tosee consultant, at least i feel like i am being looked after this time


----------



## Shrimpy

oh dear, I have just got on my soap box. I am normally so placid and easy going but a certain post on here got my goat right up ... the pregnancy hormones are raging and in full force :blush:


----------



## Shrimpy

2nd time said:


> so sorry fairy.
> 
> just had my booking in app didnt listen to hb so bit disapointed apparently we are a special care risk this time so got tosee consultant, at least i feel like i am being looked after this time

ahh boo, hopefully the consultant will try and listen in when you see them :) Glad you feel more secure this time :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

ahh boo, hopefully the consultant will try and listen in when you see them :) Glad you feel more secure this time :hugs:[/QUOTE]

thought i had upset you for a min pregnancy paranoa getting the beter of me lol . the care i had last time was really bad so just wanting better experience


----------



## maybemum2be

So so sorry Fairy xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Shrimpy said:


> oh dear, I have just got on my soap box. I am normally so placid and easy going but a certain post on here got my goat right up ... the pregnancy hormones are raging and in full force :blush:

I saw it LOL, I agree with you though! saw the thread ealier and though oh oh some one hormones are getting the better of them! 
I dont think your post is so bad though and lots agree with you.


----------



## Shrimpy

2nd time said:


> ahh boo, hopefully the consultant will try and listen in when you see them :) Glad you feel more secure this time :hugs:

thought i had upset you for a min pregnancy paranoa getting the beter of me lol . the care i had last time was really bad so just wanting better experience[/QUOTE]


Oh God no, why would you have upset me? Sorry if I said something to make you feel like that?


----------



## 2nd time

Shrimpy said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> ahh boo, hopefully the consultant will try and listen in when you see them :) Glad you feel more secure this time :hugs:
> 
> thought i had upset you for a min pregnancy paranoa getting the beter of me lol . the care i had last time was really bad so just wanting better experienceClick to expand...


Oh God no, why would you have upset me? Sorry if I said something to make you feel like that?[/QUOTE]

noo lol i a a plonker i read what you put under my post an thought i had said somthig lol :dohh:


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy, pats on the back girl :) If she's got the right to "rant" about people not being 100% precise in every post they write, then you have the right to say what you said. The poor woman who (i'm sure with every good intention) warned her that no ms was a worrying sign is probably gutted that she upset her so much. She only did what she thought was right, as we all do. Anyone who's genuinely worried about a symptom (or lack of) will research it, not sit and panic over the opinion of one solitary stranger on a chat site!
In said threadstarter's defense though, these hormones are a dang nuisance for making us start silly arguments, aren't they?! LOL

I have just made a batch of gluten free jam tarts, waiting for the lava-like jam to cool down then I'm "going in" nom nom!!!!!


----------



## natty1985

Going in lol its funny you say that Sarah i was in Chatwins today and saw a jam tart and mouth started watering but, i had already ordered an ice bun for after my sausage roll so i thought now now not to be greedy lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yay on the many scans coming up!!!
> 
> and yay on the bargain shopping von!!!
> 
> sorry to hear you had abnormal cells sarah. i had the same thing and had to have a surgery to remove them from my cervix. was only in feb of this year and 4 mos before this pregnancy so im a little scared about what it could do later on as baby gets bigger and puts pressure on my cervix. did you have to have the surgery or did it just go away?
> 
> welcome new mommies!
> 
> Oh gosh poor you, another added worry that you have! :nope: What has your doctor said about the possibility of it causing you problems in the coming months?
> Mine was a few years back now, plus I didn't need surgery - they snipped out some lining for lab tests (crossing my legs wincing as I write this!!!) but it was clearing itself. So just had to have lots of regular check-ups to make sure it definitely wasn't coming back. Which thankfully it didn't. :thumbup:
> Yikes, you forget some of the things that women have to concern themselves with, don't you! :wacko:Click to expand...

yeah, it sucked royally. i had first found out in 2004. they did the snip thing on me then too, which is a biopsy. i got scared and didnt go back in. when i got pregnant with my fist son in 2006 they did another biopsy after i had him as the pap came back abnormal again. they wanted to do the surgery then, but we wanted one more baby so i didnt get it. the dr i had back then wanted to do a cone cut where they take out a lot of cervix and u can miscarry if you get pregnant after. i got pregnant with my last son and had a new ob, she did the biopsy while i was pregnant with him, my third OUCH! she waited to do the surgery til after he was born, but only a leep and not cone. she said it wasnt bad enough for a cone. she is my ob now and said she didnt take out much so it shouldnt make me miscarry or have any problems. she will check me more often for complications though. my last pap was clear though so yay! glad yours cleared up on its own:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Blessedmomma so glad they will keep a close eye on you, but also that it is ok to be pregnant again after the surgery - sure everything will be fine, but its good to know they are watching. Sarah glad yours has cleared up.

I decided to bake coconut cookies today, but discovered after mixing everything that our oven has died a sad death - winder how long it will take to fix that? My house really needed cleaning today so I think I have overdone the workload now - from now on I'm on rest duty I think (yeah right - I wish!) At least my sugars have behaved somewhat today.

Shrimpy haven't seen the post, but sounds like things did get rather volcanic - just blame it all on hormones (hers, yours, theirs - it doesn't matter) Evereything will calm down again in 8 months time or so (or so they say) but sounds like you said the right thing.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. I've had quite constant cramping since Saturday which I thought was toilet related. I managed to go earlier properly. The cramping is still there. Not painful but mild. What do you think it is? Stretching or something more? I got my scan tomorrow and am now even
More panicky.


----------



## Shrimpy

your uterus starts to pop out of your pelvis at around 12 weeks so I'd bet that it's just everything stretching in preparation for this. If this is your first (sorry I can't remember) then it will be more painful than if you've had previous children as your uterus will have never been this size before :) 

Great that you have a scan tomorrow though so your mind can be put at rest :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Hi Nix, forst off try not to panic - there are a number of reasons for cramps. Firstly bowel issues is still number 1 even if you have gone as your entire intestine is moving more slowly than normal and can cause problems even further up. Stretching of your uterus (baby is growing faster now and the amniotic fluid starts to increase more rapidly too), ligament stretching - this one I felt very painfully last time at about 11 weeks but it was more a sharp pain. And even bladder pain (though this is less likely to cause cramping pains) Most likely its just your body adjusting to all the changes as the baby grows. :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks Hun. I hope that's what it is. Well will see tomorrow!! What's everyone having for dinner?


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Hey girls. I've had quite constant cramping since Saturday which I thought was toilet related. I managed to go earlier properly. The cramping is still there. Not painful but mild. What do you think it is? Stretching or something more? I got my scan tomorrow and am now even
> More panicky.

why are they scanning you cos of the cramping as i see your not quite 12 weeks yet xx


----------



## 2nd time

my midwife told me i might need an elective episiotomy boo hoo was hoping to avoid that this time. anyone had a baby after an episiotamy does it make a differance


----------



## Nixilix

It's my 12 wk scan


----------



## kelly brown

so why they doing it so early as your ticker says 11wks 3 days mines monday ill be 13wks x


----------



## Barbiebaby

kelly brown said:


> so why they doing it so early as your ticker says 11wks 3 days mines monday ill be 13wks x

I had my 12 week scan at exactly 11 weeks although they made me 11+5, I have to go back tomorrow for another scan for the nuchal thickness as they said baby was still a bit small to check, they weren't worried that baby was small though so that's good. Nixiljx you never know you may end up with 2 scans like me! 

x


----------



## Nixilix

It was the date they sent me. The NT scan can be done between 11 + 13+6


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

so sorry fairy xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my scan is on thurs!!! im scared nervous and excited all mixed into one!!

then my scan at the fetal medicine unit is the 23rd sept

the consultant agrees that its unlikely i will go to term this time too so look s like i will definately be a march mummy!


----------



## kelly brown

oh i see lol x


----------



## reversal

please could you take me off the thread as i found out today that my baby stopped growing at 8 and a half weeks :cry:
hope all you ladies have healthy pregnancies and healthy babies best of luck everyone


----------



## kelly brown

oh no so sorry x


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> It was the date they sent me. The NT scan can be done between 11 + 13+6

i had private scan at 11wks 3days but going for me nhs one monday x


----------



## Shrimpy

so sorry reversal :hugs: and prayers being sent your way!!


----------



## 2nd time

shrimpy when is your next scan i still think yours is twins lol


----------



## braijackava

Now I feel like a horrible person complaining I wish my pregnancy would go faster. Just me being hormonal and a tad depressed the last week or so. So sorry for everyone who has had a loss, I know how you feel. As for the little fight on here, I feel like I missed something? Hope it wasn't something I said.


----------



## Tanikit

So sorry Reversal :hugs: Will be thinking of you in the days ahead.


----------



## Shrimpy

2nd time said:


> shrimpy when is your next scan i still think yours is twins lol

Nooooooo! :) We had a scan last Tuesday and there was definitely only 1 baby :) 12 week scan is on Friday :dance: I can't wait to see the little blighter again. I hope the machine is better than the one last week, was really blurry and not very clear at all :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

Shrimpy said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> shrimpy when is your next scan i still think yours is twins lol
> 
> Nooooooo! :) We had a scan last Tuesday and there was definitely only 1 baby :) 12 week scan is on Friday :dance: I can't wait to see the little blighter again. I hope the machine is better than the one last week, was really blurry and not very clear at all :nope:Click to expand...

good lck i want to see some more pics lol


----------



## natty1985

Kelly, they do 12 week scans between 10-14 weeks madness i know ! Kind of defeats the 12 week mark doesnt it ! my friend had her dating scan at 10wk3 day and ill be having mine at 13weeks 3 days think its just when they can fit you in basically. 


Reversal just seen your message so so so so sorry :(..


----------



## 2nd time

last time i had my 12 week scan at 14+4 and my 20 week scan @ 24 weeks was so excited and mad i had to wait but didnt even see a midwife till 16 weeks . this time different hospital12 week scan at 13+2 but have already had an early one and seen midwife


----------



## blessedmomma

sooo sorry fairy and reversal. you are in my thoughts and prayers:cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you doing nattylicious???


----------



## roonsma

2nd time said:


> my midwife told me i might need an elective episiotomy boo hoo was hoping to avoid that this time. anyone had a baby after an episiotamy does it make a differance

Me too Hun, we can sit on our blow up rings together!!

On the bright side you could be lucky and get away without xx


----------



## Nixilix

Fairybabe and reversal..... So sorry for your loss. Nothing I say will make it better. Thinking of you both zxxxxxxxx


----------



## natty1985

blessedmomma i may sound stoooopid here but are you speaking to me? i dont know who is in this thread apart from the original ones lol

Rach , fingers crossed for tomorrow:) x


----------



## Shrimpy

I was going to ask the same thing as Melissa. Haven't seen you on much Nat, wanted to make sure you were OK :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

roonsma said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> my midwife told me i might need an elective episiotomy boo hoo was hoping to avoid that this time. anyone had a baby after an episiotamy does it make a differance
> 
> Me too Hun, we can sit on our blow up rings together!!
> 
> On the bright side you could be lucky and get away without xxClick to expand...

worried coz had soo many problems last time all the stitches faled had to call 999 ect three infections and 7 weekswith a gapping hole tmi i know lol


----------



## natty1985

oh god how nice lol I had alot of stitches with fin i wish i could have gone through labour 20 times instead of having them ! 

Von and Melissa im ok thanks , i dont come on that much anymore i think i was having OCD with this site haha. Im ok though thanks hired a doppler few weeks ago so its been keeping me entertained, How are you two x


----------



## blessedmomma

yes, i was natty. havent heard much out of you and was kinda getting worried. figured you were still pretty sick and dealing with pregnancy and a lil one can be tough. hope your feeling better sugar!


----------



## braijackava

2nd time ~ I had episiotomy with mt first son. My second son I had 4 years later and did not need one. Didn't need one with my daughter either. I had a very small tear with one of them though. For me it didn't affect me with the 2 deliveries afterwards. Not sure if that is what you were asking, but hope it helped.


----------



## natty1985

im oki coki thanks , still sick now and again but managed to scoff a full portion of chips peas and gravy so im getting there haha !!

Cant wait for my scan now its 2 weeks tomorrow will feel alot better then , feel likei can feel flutters alot recently x


----------



## msarkozi

ugh, I have to wait until October 7th for my next ultrasound!!! That's so far away yet! Thank god I at least had an early scan at 7 weeks, otherwise I wouldn't have had my first one until almost 20 weeks! I hate how the tech books his own appointments! They never end up being for when the doctor wants them.


----------



## blessedmomma

i do remember you got your doppler and was hearing the baby, yay!

ok ladies, your gonna love this story...

i had the worst, meanest ob ever with my first pregnancy that made it to delivery. she had 5 kids and was very proud of herself that she had never used an epidural or any drugs during labor. more power to her i guess... anyways, while in labor my water was broke and this makes labor very painful. i wanted an epidural. she denied me the first time but finally gave in and let me have it. when i got ready to push she turned off my epidural and i felt everything. was the worst experience of my life, will never let that happen again. i was in such pain i couldnt even hold my daughter the first night she was born. not to offend anyone who thinks its not "natural" to have a baby with an epidural, but i dont care if my baby is born by c-section, if God gets my baby out alive and safe i dont care how He does it, there is nothing more "natural" than new life coming into the world. anyways... after having my baby she proceeded to stitch me up. having no epidural i felt it all. on around the 7th stitch she told me i needed to just relax and quit clinching my legs up. i told her i couldnt and it hurt too bad and she said i shouldnt be feeling anything with my epidural. the nurse had to remind her that she turned it off. she decided she was close to the end so put two more stitches in me and left! needless to say she has never been my ob again.

just wanted to share my episiotomy story since it was brought up. had to have them with the first two but not the last two.


----------



## braijackava

So I am not sure if I am just being hormonal or what.....but I somehow feel like I said something that offended someone or I am just confused. With all that was said earlier and now I seem to be being ignored. Can someone please clarify if I did something wrong?


----------



## Tanikit

That is crazy blessedmomma - not so much turning the epidural off for the pushing - I told then to do so in mine as I could not feel myself how well I was pushing and the nurses were useless at telling me when to push, so I needed it off (or at least majorly turned down), but you do NOT stitch up anyone without either the epidural or a local anaesthetic - that is barbaric! Sorry you had to go through that - and glad you found a different OB.

And Brai - thanks for the info - I also had an episiotomy with my first and wondered what would happen if I don't have a C-section this time so its good to know it can be fine.


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> So I am not sure if I am just being hormonal or what.....but I somehow feel like I said something that offended someone or I am just confused. With all that was said earlier and now I seem to be being ignored. Can someone please clarify if I did something wrong?

yep that was my question thanks labour was fine it was just after that was hell as its soo soon after i am a bit woried even concidering c section


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry brai- wasnt trying to ignore you, just posting my episiotomy story. i think it wasnt a disagreement on this thread but a comment made on another one.

tanikit- i can fully understand wanting it turned off if thats what you decided. i can even fully understand if someone doesnt want one at all. i do think the patient should be in more control of pain mgmt or decline of it. i am a master pusher myself, lol! once they told me to push like it was a bowel movement i learned to do it just fine. i would rather be numb for the pushing and for an hour or so after. i wouldnt mind being numb til the next day honestly :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

Brai- no one is ignoring you xxxx


----------



## braijackava

Ok I figured it was just me being hormonal, thanks for clarifying. Last baby they put a cathater in without me being numb. Getting sewn up would be sooo much worse. My epidural for the last two didn't even work, so while I would love one, it seems pointless this time around if it doesn't work again.

Speaking of bad doctors. My last delivery I was induced. My epidural didn't work and I knew the baby was coming out. The nurse told me it wasn't and to close my legs and stop pushing as I had to wait for the doctor to get there. I promptly ignored her and minutes later she says oh never mind there's the head. Then there are nurses screaming into the hall for a doctor. My daughter was delivered by a student doctor. And the saddest thing was my doctor seemed angry at me for not waiting for her.


----------



## braijackava

Osorry don't know why that posted 2x


----------



## roonsma

2nd time said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> my midwife told me i might need an elective episiotomy boo hoo was hoping to avoid that this time. anyone had a baby after an episiotamy does it make a differance
> 
> Me too Hun, we can sit on our blow up rings together!!
> 
> On the bright side you could be lucky and get away without xxClick to expand...
> 
> worried coz had soo many problems last time all the stitches faled had to call 999 ect three infections and 7 weekswith a gapping hole tmi i know lolClick to expand...

Oh dear sounds like you had about as much luck as me.. after months of antibiotics and agony etc etc i finally had a repair done when my LO was nine months old, it turned out some of the very deep layers of tissue had been stitched together incorrectly after me giving birth and had formed a cyst, i really feel you fear of having another, i can't see me getting away with it TBH though, fingers x'd for you Hun xx


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> sorry brai- wasnt trying to ignore you, just posting my episiotomy story. i think it wasnt a disagreement on this thread but a comment made on another one.
> 
> tanikit- i can fully understand wanting it turned off if thats what you decided. i can even fully understand if someone doesnt want one at all. i do think the patient should be in more control of pain mgmt or decline of it. i am a master pusher myself, lol! once they told me to push like it was a bowel movement i learned to do it just fine. i would rather be numb for the pushing and for an hour or so after. i wouldnt mind being numb til the next day honestly :rofl:

numb for the first 18 years please lol


----------



## bodacious

12 week appt tomorrow. It's our 3rd one but I'm scared to death.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yay on the many scans coming up!!!
> 
> and yay on the bargain shopping von!!!
> 
> sorry to hear you had abnormal cells sarah. i had the same thing and had to have a surgery to remove them from my cervix. was only in feb of this year and 4 mos before this pregnancy so im a little scared about what it could do later on as baby gets bigger and puts pressure on my cervix. did you have to have the surgery or did it just go away?
> 
> welcome new mommies!
> 
> Oh gosh poor you, another added worry that you have! :nope: What has your doctor said about the possibility of it causing you problems in the coming months?
> Mine was a few years back now, plus I didn't need surgery - they snipped out some lining for lab tests (crossing my legs wincing as I write this!!!) but it was clearing itself. So just had to have lots of regular check-ups to make sure it definitely wasn't coming back. Which thankfully it didn't. :thumbup:
> Yikes, you forget some of the things that women have to concern themselves with, don't you! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, it sucked royally. i had first found out in 2004. they did the snip thing on me then too, which is a biopsy. i got scared and didnt go back in. when i got pregnant with my fist son in 2006 they did another biopsy after i had him as the pap came back abnormal again. they wanted to do the surgery then, but we wanted one more baby so i didnt get it. the dr i had back then wanted to do a cone cut where they take out a lot of cervix and u can miscarry if you get pregnant after. i got pregnant with my last son and had a new ob, she did the biopsy while i was pregnant with him, my third OUCH! she waited to do the surgery til after he was born, but only a leep and not cone. she said it wasnt bad enough for a cone. she is my ob now and said she didnt take out much so it shouldnt make me miscarry or have any problems. she will check me more often for complications though. my last pap was clear though so yay! glad yours cleared up on its own:hugs:Click to expand...


Melissa, I am so sorry you've been through all that - I had a colposcopy when I was 20 (not a cone, but supposedly the type that "won't affect pregnancy" later). Then just recently, during my HSG, my dr. asked if I had had anything done to my cervix. :-( That's got me worried about things like incomp. cervix, so that is definitely at the top of my list of questions for the OB when we see her the 25th. 

I am enjoying reading all the news and getting caught up, though sad to see we're losing some ladies and beanies! :cry: Fairy and Reversal, I am so sorry for your losses! I agree with others, it's especially cruel when you make it this far and start to feel like maybe you're getting out of the woods. Hugs to you both! 

Braj and Shrimpy, don't worry a bit about being hormonal. I had a major meltdown on Friday and could not stop crying for the entire day. The nice thing is, we can honestly blame it on the hormones. It's not us! :rofl:

Twinnie, the tarts sound yummy. I'm still unable to eat a lot of things, but for some reason a baked fruit tart sounds pretty good right now! Enjoy! 

Cathryn, so sorry about the pull ups. I find the strangest things in our wash lately. Though this weekend, I was so miserable poor hubby had to do most of the wash. All 7 loads (lots of houseguests lately!). He's been a rock! 

Kelly B, happy 12 weeks!! 

Hugs ladies! I'm hanging in there but not on every day. I will check in as often as possible. Love to all! :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Bodacious you'll be fine, in fact you'll come out on :cloud9: lol.

Sorry to hear your news Reversal :cry: It's almost more awful now because I'm sure we all felt like this kind of news must be coming to an end by this stage. Hope you are bearing up, we're all thinking of you :hugs:

I feel siiiiick :growlmad: It's my own fault, chasing the girls round the garden after dinner tonight, but it was their first time out there (our new lawn is now walkable on, yay) and they were really excited bless them. But three hours on and I still feel like poop. Groan.

Natty, the jam tarts I made were AWFUL! :rofl: I just replaced normal flour for gluten free flour in the pastry, but clearly it needs something else to prevent it from BREAKING YOUR TEETH!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Twinminator

Rottpaw, see above for jam tart disaster LOL!!!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Twinminator said:


> Rottpaw, see above for jam tart disaster LOL!!!!!!


LOL! so sorry they didn't turn out! They sounded great all the way from here!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay angela!!! i missed you! i hope everything is ok with your cervix. hope they monitor it good. i go in on the 23rd, will be discussing it with ob as well.:hugs:

brai and roonsma- thats some horror stories!!!!!:shock:

sarah- sorry your tarts turned out rocky:haha: 

2nd time-:rofl: 18 years would be nice!


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- did you have a colposcopy biopsy? where they take a pinch of tissue? you should be ok, but i would still have them monitor it.

i had 3 of those and a LEEP procedure in feb, where they actually cut off some of the cervix. i have heard with some people they just freeze part of the cervix off and its even less invasive.

my ob is great and if i express any concerns she is all over doing anything she can to calm my fears. i hope yours is too!!!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> yay angela!!! i missed you! i hope everything is ok with your cervix. hope they monitor it good. i go in on the 23rd, will be discussing it with ob as well.:hugs:
> 
> brai and roonsma- thats some horror stories!!!!!:shock:
> 
> sarah- sorry your tarts turned out rocky:haha:
> 
> 2nd time-:rofl: 18 years would be nice!


Thanks Melissa! I miss you too! I'm hoping I'll be past this ms soon and a lot more chatty! LOL!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> angela- did you have a colposcopy biopsy? where they take a pinch of tissue? you should be ok, but i would still have them monitor it.
> 
> i had 3 of those and a LEEP procedure in feb, where they actually cut off some of the cervix. i have heard with some people they just freeze part of the cervix off and its even less invasive.
> 
> my ob is great and if i express any concerns she is all over doing anything she can to calm my fears. i hope yours is too!!!


Thanks Melissa, 

This will be our first time with this OB, because my gyn does not do OB so we're having to find a new doc for this first pregnancy. But yeah, I had the pinch kind, but I think they took a lot of pinches :-( Seems like quite a few spots were checked. Not sure how big the samples were but I will be really glad to hear the OB's evaluation of how she thinks it will go based on whatever is actually going on down there, LOL. 

Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh wow hun, i hope its ok! i was knocked out for the surgery, which my sis had and was awake for all 4 times she had it done! i cant even imagine. but i was awake for the colposcopy, it was horrible, i never want to do that again. they took a lot off me too.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> oh wow hun, i hope its ok! i was knocked out for the surgery, which my sis had and was awake for all 4 times she had it done! i cant even imagine. but i was awake for the colposcopy, it was horrible, i never want to do that again. they took a lot off me too.

Yeah, I never want it done again either. But the colpo was livable - just hope I don't need a repeat. Paps ever since have been normal, thank God, so I am hoping that was a one-time experience!

How are you feeling these days? :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

i am actually doing good. i hate to say it cuz everyone is having such hard times, but this is the easiest pregnancy out of all of them. not as much ms as any of my other ones and havent gained weight yet. really not too bad anything yet. i guess with all the hard ones before im due for an easy one finally!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> i am actually doing good. i hate to say it cuz everyone is having such hard times, but this is the easiest pregnancy out of all of them. not as much ms as any of my other ones and havent gained weight yet. really not too bad anything yet. i guess with all the hard ones before im due for an easy one finally!

Hey, I for one would not wish this ms on anybody, and I am so glad you are getting to enjoy a relatively easy one this time! YAY! 

I'm hoping I turn the corner soon!

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

PS I am so excited to share our 9 week scan pic!! WAHOO!!!

:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 9 weeks web.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## membas#1

aww, so cute! :)


----------



## readynwilling

Great Scan Rottpaw :cloud9:

I had my prenatal physical today and got the results of my blood test and 8 week ultrasound. Im dated at 11+4 so i move up a couple of days. BUT i found out i don't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks :hissy: so i am glad i got the one at 8 weeks. 

Dr used the doppler and found something - im not convinced if its the heartbeat or the placenta... i recorded it with my iphone im gonna try to post it here and see what people think...

Sorry for the losses :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

cute baby angela!!!!!! are you still on progesterone? when do you stop it if you are?

ready- cant wait to see...


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Ladies! 

Melissa - yes, I'm still taking the prog even though dr said I could stop it last Friday. I just can't bring myself to stop it at 10 weeks till we talk to the OB. It can't hurt, right?

Hugs all!


----------



## blessedmomma

i would think not. someone told me to stop after the first tri, so i got to googling, i know i know, and lots of women said it caused them to miscarry when they stopped. now im afraid to stop using it. i will use it to delivery if i have to!!!! dont really know what to do now...


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> i would think not. someone told me to stop after the first tri, so i got to googling, i know i know, and lots of women said it caused them to miscarry when they stopped. now im afraid to stop using it. i will use it to delivery if i have to!!!! dont really know what to do now...

That's exactly what worries me! I have read so many tales of people stopping (even on dr's orders) and then they miscarry, or even have a mmc where it is later discovered the baby died right after they stopped. I definitely will feel better if I talk to our OB first. I am sure the FS knows what she's doing, but until we get on with the OB I feel "doctorless" and would just never forgive myself if I stopped it this early and something happened. Things are going so well I am afraid to upset the applecart


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> i would think not. someone told me to stop after the first tri, so i got to googling, i know i know, and lots of women said it caused them to miscarry when they stopped. now im afraid to stop using it. i will use it to delivery if i have to!!!! dont really know what to do now...
> 
> That's exactly what worries me! I have read so many tales of people stopping (even on dr's orders) and then they miscarry, or even have a mmc where it is later discovered the baby died right after they stopped. I definitely will feel better if I talk to our OB first. I am sure the FS knows what she's doing, but until we get on with the OB I feel "doctorless" and would just never forgive myself if I stopped it this early and something happened. Things are going so well I am afraid to upset the applecartClick to expand...

yeah thats exactly what i read about the mmc's that happened within a week of dr taking them off!!! im gonna keep on it til i talk to my ob too. might see if she can do a progesterone test to see how much im making in conjunction with what im taking. if its even safe to stop:shrug:


----------



## membas#1

hi all :hi:
made it through the entire work day without feeling bad :) yay! i went to work today to escape the heat...i'm on 8 week vacation but figured if i work a few days now i can take a few days off in september and extend that end of my vacation instead of going back on the 1st...it won't be as hot and my folks will be visiting...so yep, went to work and the AC is sooooo NICE! I think that helped me feel better. ate well today--i think when it's hot i don't want to eat so i end up waiting till i'm on the verge of nausea. so...yay for a good day. gonna go back to work tomorrow, then by wednesday it'll be cool again and i can be at home back on vacation :)


----------



## braijackava

Rottpaw your ultrasound pic made me tear up. I have been having such a hard time emotionally with my doctors appt coming up next week. Worried there will be no heartbeat like last time. I was just reminded what the reason was for all this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## readynwilling

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBLegSFEjoQ

Ok so it took me like an hour to make this work... i think you hear the hb about 15 seconds in... then you hear me and the doc talking then you hear it again for a second... Does it sound like hb or placenta sound??


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- i will be praying all is well and good with your little one:hugs:

ready- sooo adorable. my hubby is a cat man so he liked the pics too:happydance:

im off to bed ladies. its only 9 here but im so tired, i need to sleep:sleep:


----------



## rottpaw

Braij, I also will pray for your scan! Hang in there and know we'll all be thinking of you! 

Membas, glad you had a good day! 

Melissa, I'm off to bed as well. This girl is exhausted LOL!

Hugs to all!


----------



## Lilly12

Think i heard the hb there! 
Cool!!!


----------



## membas#1

I heard something but I don't yet know the difference between hearing the HB or the placenta...but I heard it :)

9pm and still feeling okay, a touch gassy/bloated but nothing like nights past. Had dinner a few hours ago and took a walk with SO--the swifts are out and about this time of year so they were chimney diving into a neighbor's chimney so we sat and watched them...it's very cool. The neighbor has his chimney cleaned and leaves it open for them to nest--neat :)


----------



## 2nd time

i think i head hb too. so tiered or ho ever you spell it lol. only just got up but want to go to bed


----------



## Nixilix

I'm sat in waiting area gonna pee myself!!


----------



## razorhips

Nixilix said:


> I'm sat in waiting area gonna pee myself!!

:haha: How exciting!


----------



## natty1985

defo the hb that is :) 

good luck rachy x


----------



## pinkycat

Im so so sorry fairy and reversal :cry:
Nixilix enjoy seeing your bubs.

I wish it would hurry up to next thursday for my scan xx


----------



## Aunty E

I had quite a big epesiotomy with Imogen as she was delivered with ventouse and forceps. I'd had a spinal as they wanted to be able to do a section if need be (oh the bliss of that spinal. bliss) so obviously I didn't feel it. I also couldn't feel it being stitched up. The funny thing was, I never had any pain from it at all. I was a bit bruised in the general area for a day and sat fairly carefully (on my vile hospital bed) but honestly it never gave me any trouble or pain at all. I took arnica before and after the delivery to help my recovery, and unless I was super lucky and had a brilliant doctor stitching me up, I think maybe it did help things along. So my top tip - take arnica! 

Mind you, it's hard to feel anything other than contractions in labour! I didn't notice them catheterising me a couple of hours into pushing either, or the enormous pre-med injection that got shoved in my leg before the spinal :haha:

I've decided not to borrow trouble against my next labour, what happens happens.


----------



## Tanikit

what premed did you have before the spinal? I have had both an epidural (during labour) and a spinal (before another op) and neither did I have any premed - I did have some local anesthetic before both though thank goodness! I know they gave me an oxytocin injection after the labour to get the placenta out and I never really noticed that either - was too busy staring at my baby.

Nix enjoy the scan - hope to see good pics soon. They really should have a bathroom right next to the scan machine so we can empty our full bladders - why do they need a full bladder? I scanned myself yesterday on a very old and bad quality machine and I found the baby without a full bladder - sure I might have got it easier and had a better picture, but I think it is an old recommendation for the ancient machines or else just to get the best quality available - or maybe they just like us to suffer and get a kick out of it!


----------



## kns

how is everyone feeling today?
may partner is off today as she has just been to the doctors and has a pregnancy induced migraine. poor baby.
xx


----------



## pinkycat

Kns - :hugs: I have been getting them a lot recently. They are really bad, I take some paracetamol and lie in a dark room with a cold flannel on my head and try and sleep if DH is here to look after the kids xx


----------



## kns

pinkycat thanks, i will tell her.
we are just worrying about money as she has had so much time off because of this pregnancy and she doesnt get paid for it.
oh my god 12 weeks tomorrow. its flown by. scan a week today. before we know it she will be in labour and wondering where all the time went.
xxx


----------



## Twinminator

God I HATE migraines, you poor things! I've only had a handful in my adult life and it is the worst ever thing.
My thing at the moment is heartburn; I've never had it before so it's a strange new experience for me (I've always had such a hardy cast-iron stomach!!!!) and I have also just discovered how powerful those little fruit antacids are, as well as being yummy and calcium rich! lol. So it really doesn't bother me too much because I know the antacids work fine (touch wood!) :)


----------



## Nixilix

It went fab but pics not great cause of retroverted uterus. But baby waving and jumping ;)


----------



## Twinminator

kns, that's the thing about pregnancy, in one respect it flies by super-quick, and in another (usually retrospect) it is the longest most eventful, emotional 9 months of your life* :hugs:
*of your life _thus far_ anyway, then of course you have children to give you the rollercoaster ride lol!


----------



## Twinminator

Yay Nix! Bet you're feeling better now (not least because you've had a wee LOL!)


----------



## Nixilix

The wee was the best!!!!


----------



## allyk

hiya,

My EDD is 5th March 2011, this is my 1st


----------



## Aunty E

I never get headaches - apart from when I'm pregnant. Lots of water, paracetemol and 4Head stick worked wonders for me. Hope she's feeling better!

Before the spinal I had a sedative and an anti-emetic injected into my leg. I didn't feel sick but I did get the shakes which was odd but ok. I had a local in my back before he did the spinal block. Didn't feel a thing, but that was probably the ruddy contractions. I didn't get a spinal headache either, woot! It took a couple of contractions for it to work, but when it did it was SO lovely. I went to sleep and had to be woken up to push. Mind you, it was more difficult knowing how to push under the spinal and I kept blacking out because I was pushing hard (and in a stupid position thanks to the legs strapped in the air).


----------



## kns

i wish i was pregnant right now!!
came on this morning (5 days early) so i haven't got my medication for my periods with me. complete agony but at least i can go to shop at luch and get paracetemol, taken paracetemol and ibrophrophen and hasnt even touched it, i dread this every month its unbearable.
wish my doctor would investigate i cant take time off every time unless i want the sack.
so me and partner arent in good way today but i will try make her feel better.
x


----------



## kns

congrats allik
xxx


----------



## braijackava

So was up all night with pretty bad cramps, chills, fever and very shakey? No bleeding so I am not incredibley worried. But slightly cause I googled all of the above and the first thing that came up was miscarriage. I think I will call the doctor to be safe. Heck I may even get a scan which will make me feel better!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## rottpaw

braijackava said:


> So was up all night with pretty bad cramps, chills, fever and very shakey? No bleeding so I am not incredibley worried. But slightly cause I googled all of the above and the first thing that came up was miscarriage. I think I will call the doctor to be safe. Heck I may even get a scan which will make me feel better!
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

Please let us know what you find out. Prayers that everything is fine! I've had some chills and a slight fever (I suspect ear infection, because a lot of vertigo has come with it). But not really any bad cramps. Hope everything is okay for you! :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Hope your feeling better soon braijakava :hugs:

Congrats and welcome allyk :happydance:

Im still suffering badly with this MS. So thats why im not around so much at the moment. Ill be back on properly when this passes im sure. I seem to spend my days either in bed or over the toilet lately, im so fed up of it now :cry:


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: for everyone with migraines, MS, shakes and cramps.

Nix so glad your scan went well!

Anababe hope the MS stops soon - mine is starting to ease off gardually now (I feel sick about 10 hours a day instead of 24 and I seldom feel sick now when I wake in the middle of the night. Sugars have also risen sharply today despite me doing nothing different so I guess it may soon be time to pack away the sweets and raise the insulin dosage - and I am not sorry at all!

Scan tomorrow at 09:00 - hoping we will get there on time as it may be through rush hour.


----------



## blessedmomma

hope everything is ok brai! i will be praying for you!

kns- sorry your dealing with af, and partner is having a rough time too.

allyk- welcome!!

anababe- sorry your having so much ms. hope it passes soon.

sarah- your twins are soooo adorable.

angela- hope you get some antibiotics soon.


----------



## blessedmomma

nix- yay on great scan!!!!

kns- good luck on scan next week!

tanikit- sooo happy to hear things are going slightly better!


----------



## babyharris201

Hi ladies, how are you all feeling these days? Yay to those that had scans! I can't wait for my scan at the end of sept! I'm 12 weeks today, and feeling pretty good! Ms has subsided and I just feel sick every now and then, which is better than all the time. BBs are not as sore as they were either. I do have 2 new symptoms now tho, headaches (which I've figured out are from lack of caffeine) and nosebleeds. I've had 3 in the last 2 weeks, last nights being the worse so far. Has anyone else had nose bleeds?


----------



## braijackava

Nurse was kind of rude. Told me nothing to worry about if no bleeding. I guess I will trust her for now?


----------



## Nixilix

i hate rude doctors and nurses. 

I had lots of cramps from sat til today - must have been stretching and toilet related. 

Thanks for the kind words.... my little smudge is now my avatar!


----------



## rainbowgroove

Hi guys,
I've not been around for a bit as I had a bit of a scare last week. I went for a scan last Thursday to be told they could see a sac measuring 8 weeks but nothing else :cry: They took some bloods on Friday and told me to come back on Monday for more. Well, one of the midwives from the EPU phoned me that afternoon to tell me my levels were "well over 100,000", therefore it wasn't ectopic and made an appointment to come back Tuesday (today) to discuss whether I wanted a D&C or to miscarry naturally :cry: I asked if I would be having another scan and she said there was no point, but did I want one? I said yes! 
I went away devestated. Since then I've done loads of reading and discovered the misdiagnosed miscarriage site. The sonographer had told me I had a steeply tilted uterus and I found out this could mean that there could be difficulty seeing the baby until 9 or 10 weeks. I spent the next 5 days alternating between hope and despair. I had my scan this morning with the midwife talking before hand about how they were going to book me in for a D&C, how it would be better with my levels so high. She did an abdominal ultrasound first, stopped, checked her notes, then said she wanted to do an internal one. She had a good look around and I could see something, so I asked her if there was anything there and she told me there was a baby with a heartbeat! :baby: I cried :happydance:
So the upshot is, they got it wrong! I just wish that I hadn't been put through hell :cry:
Sorry for the essay!
Hope everyone is doing great!
Love Ceri xx (and prawn!)


----------



## Tanikit

There is a May thread already - that means we are off to 2nd trimester very soon!

Sorry you had a rude nurse Brai - so unhelpful!

Babyharris I have also had nosebleeds, though not too bad - apparently your guns can also bleed quite easily in pregnancy but not seen that this time.

Rainbowgroove sorry you had to go through that - how scary and SO glad baby is doing ok. Its crazy that they will doom a pregnancy long before they should - so glad you went with your gut and had the next scan!


----------



## Twinminator

Rainbowgroove, what an emotional story!!!! Oh my gosh you must be OVER THE MOOOOON!!! :happydance:

Brai, I can't believe the nurse was so abrupt with you, they should take every concern seriously, even if their only possible course of action is reassurance!

Tanikit, I know, May babies already, it's sooo exciting! Like I said on their thread, it reminds us march mummies that we are now the veterans of the first trimester LOL :winkwink:


----------



## Nixilix

How terrible rainbowgroove. Glad you pushed for more!!

We are the oldies of 1st tri?? That's scary!!!!! Xx


----------



## braijackava

Oh on a better note 9 weeks today and my ticker picture changed! After some food tylenol and rest I do feel better. Never made it past 8 weeks last time. Rainbow that is horrible. My sister in law had the same thing happen and her daughter is now 5.


----------



## blessedmomma

rainbowgroove- wow what a story!!! and what a week you must have had!!! so happy you pushed for another scan. i know women that they said had empty sacs and had to have d&c's. i bet if they found anything doing the d&c's they would never tell the moms that they messed things up.

brai- i understand that sometimes people just have a bad day, but they need to leave that at home. and i dont know why they dont get another job if they are so rude and dislike what they are doing.

babyharris- i have had nose bleeds with every pg. havent with this one yet, but the fat lady hasnt sang yet, so i still might. i never have them except when pg.


----------



## membas#1

rainbowgroove--sorry you had to go through that hell, and i'm glad things worked out for you and that you pushed for another US. we sometimes have to remember that it's okay to seek more answers and not just take a doctor's word for it. it's okay to stand up and say 'i want you to do more', and if they don't there's a doctor/midwife that will. happy your story turned out well. :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Nurse called back to see how I was doing. She must have been in a better mood after lunch. Said next week I am not scheduled for a scan unless the doctor decides to. But will get to hear the heartbeat! So that will be good.


----------



## natty1985

Hiya girls, 

Just had a hot bath and totally forgot about the hot bath rule is anyone still having them ?x


----------



## Anababe

natty1985 said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> Just had a hot bath and totally forgot about the hot bath rule is anyone still having them ?x

Ive always had hot baths right through my pregnancies i dont like them any other way and when it starts to go warm i just put more hot water in :blush: I know your not supposed to but its never caused me any problems. I wouldnt worry you'll be fine :thumbup: xx


----------



## lynzlogan

Hey i'm new to this site.

I have a 3yr old son born 29/07/2007
one angel lost 31/05/2010
and BFP with Bean on 03/07/2010

I'm am Due on March 16th 2011.

Had naff booking in today and have my 12wk scan on sept 3rd xx


----------



## Anababe

Welcome Lynzlogan :) x


----------



## ummar

rainbowgroove - what a story!!


----------



## readynwilling

Hey All!

:hugs: Rainbowgrove. Im very pleased it all turned out for you.

Funny we are the vetrans of the first tri... haven't got it figured out yet and almost moving on :rofl:


----------



## braijackava

Ok so new symptom that I cant find anything about in early pregnancy. I am sooo itchy I cant stand it. Arms mostly, scalp, legs. Its driving me nuts! Am I ok to take allergy medicine?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- my ob says you can safely take benadryl. in fact when i had hardly slept a week she told me to take tylenol pm which has benadryl and tylenol


----------



## tokyo_c

Hello everyone! Just had it confirmed yesterday that I have a March due date - just! March 31st 2011. Going by my LMP I figured it would then but ovulated later in my cycle so the doctor thought I might be a bit later. Had a scan yesterday at 7w5d and measured bang on the average size for the date with a lovely little flickering heart beat to boot :D. I wonder if I'll actually end up in March or will go into April? This is my first pregnancy so who knows...


----------



## readynwilling

tokyo_c said:


> Hello everyone! Just had it confirmed yesterday that I have a March due date - just! March 31st 2011. Going by my LMP I figured it would then but ovulated later in my cycle so the doctor thought I might be a bit later. Had a scan yesterday at 7w5d and measured bang on the average size for the date with a lovely little flickering heart beat to boot :D. I wonder if I'll actually end up in March or will go into April? This is my first pregnancy so who knows...

Congrats!


----------



## HappyDaze

OMG Rainbowgroove, your story has given me goosebumps. Thank goodness you pushed for another scan - sorry you had to go through that but sooo pleased it worked out for you x


----------



## Loren

hey girls its loren :) i was down 4 the 1st of march but babys dating for the 4th now.how r u all!!!!???i havent been in 4 weeks!!!!!cnt bleev majority r nerly redy or have gon over to 2nd tri :O in a way its flying lol xxxxxx


----------



## Shrimpy

It's 6:00am .... eww! I should be in bed! The great thing is Amber goes back to nursery today :dance: bad thing is that because of this I have to take hubby to work as he's on earlies and I need the car :cry: I can hear my bed calling me!!


----------



## Twinminator

Gah! By the time you get that car home Von you'll not use it anyway cos you'll be :sleep: lol xx

Was laying in bed last night wondering how I'm going to lift the girls out of their cotbeds when I'm in third tri - Lauren in particular is heavy now, so in 6 months time, trying to lug her over the bars is a bit of a worrying prospect. It's waaay too soon for them to be having the bars off yet, so I'm not even going to consider that. DH works away all week so he can't do it.

I was thinking maybe getting DH to make some kind of removable platform ladder to allow them to get in (both of them have miraculously ended up "trapped" in their cots because they've climbed on something they've dragged over to the side of it!) but getting out...? I dunno :shrug:


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> Ok so new symptom that I cant find anything about in early pregnancy. I am sooo itchy I cant stand it. Arms mostly, scalp, legs. Its driving me nuts! Am I ok to take allergy medicine?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

my miwife told me if i itch i should call them dot know why thogh


----------



## kns

hi all im off work because of period pain had about 3 - 4 hours sleep and partner got pregnancy induced migraine and ay work feel awful but she is home soon.
so when do we move over to 2nd trimester? 13 weeks?
will march mummies be in 2nd trimester?

woohoo 12 weeks today!!!
xxx


----------



## Tanikit

I think second trimester starts at 13 weeks 1 day kns. Not too long now.
Sorry you have been having a battle sleeping and hope the pains ease up soon and that your partner also feels better soon.

Just back from my scan and it was great - baby is measuring slightly ahead now but it varied on the measurement they took - anything from 12 weeks 1 day to 12 weeks 6 days (he measured across the brain hemishpheres, across the abdomen and also CRL) but the doctor is keeping me at 12 weeks now so my EDD does not change. He showed me a lot of detail which I liked and everything was looking good. Nuchal fold measurement was 0,09cm or 0,9mm - they want less than 3mm so this was also fine. Baby was moving a lot - bet it will be as active as its sister! So I am very happy with everything today.

Next scan 15 September and they will try to predict the gender then if the baby will oblige. I'll be 16 weeks then. DH has taken the photos to work to scan them for me so hopefully can post some later.

Good luck for anyone else having scans today and this week.


----------



## Twinminator

A good and bad day today then kns :hugs:

The Feb mummies started a new thread in 2nd tri and abandoned the first tri thread, but not sure how they worked out when to do it, as those who are due at end of month aren't 2nd tri for a good few weeks after beginning-of-the-month mummies.
Like, I'm only 9+6 today so feels like ages til I need to go over to 2nd.

What say the thread creator, Readynwilling?? :)


----------



## Twinminator

Good news Tanikit! :flower:
Other than that, how's your bod feeling today? xx


----------



## Tanikit

Twinminator I think they moved over gradually starting with those due at beginning February - maybe those due at the end of the month got tired of a rapidly decreasing thread size lately and all moved over in the middle as at one stage they were actively posting in two threads and now it seems they are all over in 2nd trimester.

I am just tired and needed to wee after the scan - DD came with us and gave us a bit of a rough time. MS is slwoly disappearing now - yay! And I am hoping the sugars will settle more soon, but still a bit on the low side at the moment - we had muffins before the scan to wake both me and baby up :) How are you doing?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> It went fab but pics not great cause of retroverted uterus. But baby waving and jumping ;)

Delighted for you :happydance::hugs:


----------



## laurenfreya

im 10 weeks today.....time seems to be flying not long till dd is back at nursery and then the count down starts for her strating big school in January :( time is going by way to quick!


----------



## 2nd time

i have officaly fallen out with dd she just sneezed her lunch all over me, i dot need this today. agggghhhhh


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> hi all im off work because of period pain had about 3 - 4 hours sleep and partner got pregnancy induced migraine and ay work feel awful but she is home soon.
> so when do we move over to 2nd trimester? 13 weeks?
> will march mummies be in 2nd trimester?
> 
> woohoo 12 weeks today!!!
> xxx

my dh always suggests hovering for period pain lol yes he is still alive. I was thinking how strange it would be if you got sympathy symptoms for your partner it happens to some men when they are particlualy in tune with their partner so you might get them lol. :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Lauren time does fly doesn't it - especially with a second or more pregnancy as we watch the little ones grow.

2nd time - I would have too :) My DD has not been in my good books today either and she never did anything like that! Hovering for pain - I think if I felt like I have today I would hit my DH very hard and then hand him the hover if he said that :)

Wanted to write the stats from my scan today as I will forget them and can't find a pen right now: Baby's length CRL = 5,6-6,5cm (varied depending how straight he/she made her spine), weight = 52g, HB = 164beats/min


----------



## Twinminator

Wakey wakey March Mummies!! :winkwink:

It's raining heavily here but with bright sunshine, it's really pretty :flower:

Typical though as I've just bought the girls a Little Tikes slide for the garden in the sales. :dohh:

They've gone very quiet in the lounge, better check on them as that's never a very good sign!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Rosie06

Got my scan date today.....31st aug 9.40, excited, nervous, anxious!

Cant believe theres a May thread already time has gone quickly


----------



## Twinminator

Rosie06 said:


> Got my scan date today.....31st aug 9.40, excited, nervous, anxious!
> 
> Cant believe theres a May thread already time has gone quickly

Mine's 31st Aug, 10am! Look forward to comparing notes with you, LOL! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

the website i used to find out trimesters says there are three ways to do it. i have a ton of books from my many pregnancies:blush: that all say different things. this site tells you from lmp and ovulation day, but you will have to adjust these dates if you have a different due date from a scan. one way says it starts at 12 wks 0 days, so some of you would already be 2nd tri...

Development:
This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
Gestation:
With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide by three. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
Conception:
This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, and add two weeks. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d. 

https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html


----------



## Twinminator

Jeepers Melissa you've been busy :)

I really wanted to know how we were going to decide when to move over, because some of us are already 12 weeks therefore almost there, yet some of us aren't even 10 weeks yet, er, like me! :shy:

Not that it really matters, 'I'll follow wherever March Mummies lead me' :rofl:


----------



## Savannah1

Due 26-03-11
xx


----------



## Anababe

With my other pregnancies ive always moved over to 2nd tri boards when i hit 12 weeks but thats only because im not very patient lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> Jeepers Melissa you've been busy :)
> 
> I really wanted to know how we were going to decide when to move over, because some of us are already 12 weeks therefore almost there, yet some of us aren't even 10 weeks yet, er, like me! :shy:
> 
> Not that it really matters, 'I'll follow wherever March Mummies lead me' :rofl:

:bunny: me too! lead me march mummies!!! lol

i always figure the earliest date is the best, who wants to wait??? on sunday im considering myself a 2nd tri. but if i need to wait on some i will fo sho....


----------



## Twinminator

blessedmomma said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Jeepers Melissa you've been busy :)
> 
> I really wanted to know how we were going to decide when to move over, because some of us are already 12 weeks therefore almost there, yet some of us aren't even 10 weeks yet, er, like me! :shy:
> 
> Not that it really matters, 'I'll follow wherever March Mummies lead me' :rofl:
> 
> :bunny: me too! lead me march mummies!!! lol
> 
> i always figure the earliest date is the best, who wants to wait??? on sunday im considering myself a 2nd tri. but if i need to wait on some i will fo sho....Click to expand...

I've been dying to use that bunny!!! Never quite knew what it was for!! :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

Twinminator said:


> A good and bad day today then kns :hugs:
> 
> The Feb mummies started a new thread in 2nd tri and abandoned the first tri thread, but not sure how they worked out when to do it, as those who are due at end of month aren't 2nd tri for a good few weeks after beginning-of-the-month mummies.
> Like, I'm only 9+6 today so feels like ages til I need to go over to 2nd.
> 
> What say the thread creator, Readynwilling?? :)

Hey All,

Im not really the thread creator - more like the thread keeper LOL. 

Im gonna suggest that whoever is ready to make the move first go ahead!! Start the thread, post a link to our 2nd tri home in here, and and then as we become ready we will all move over as well. There are a few girls ahead of me. I personally was thinking at 13w +1 was when we were in 2nd tri, so some of us are quite close! I don't want to abandon all the girls who are still a little earlier they can choose whether they want to keep posting in here or join us in 2nd tri a little early. 

Feeling really good today!!


----------



## 2nd time

i hav a stabbing twisting paun in my abdomen anyone eles had this


----------



## kelly brown

its prob things stretching mate whens ya scan how many weeks are you you same as me xx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> its prob things stretching mate whens ya scan how many weeks are you you same as me xx

you moved forwRD i am 11 weeks today scan 1st sep


----------



## kelly brown

yeah i am further gone but will no more friday got me scan cannot wait to tell evry one glad i am out the danger zone even more so cos my mmc i only got to the 6wks stage
i have not had this pain could be the percenta or your uterus xx


----------



## Twinminator

Readynwilling is... "The Thread Keeper" 

No no, Readynwilling is... "The Keeper Of The Thread"

I will follow you, o Thread Keeper!!! :rofl:


----------



## membas#1

afternoon ladies :hi:

hope everyone is feeling good. I'm so far (fingers crossed, touch wood, and anything else that i can do) am on day 3 of feeling good! WOW! I'm eating a salmon burger for lunch that I just made and it's so damn tasty! Yesterday just small bouts of uneasiness around 8pm, but i was just soooo tired. This morning I had to get out of bed early and eat a banana as I began getting weird feelings, but all in all--a good few days! It's finally cooled off here some, expecting only low 80's, so that helps. SO and I have been spending a little more time together since I'm feeling better, so that's nice too...I'm beginning to feel HUMAN! and I'm finally enjoying being pregnant for the first time since like 6 weeks. I hope I continue to feel good. I'm dead tired but I'll take that over nausea and excessive belching any day! Off to get some sewing done :) Hope you are all well--and I'll probably just follow this thread as it moves on into the different trimesters...I'm behind a lot of you. But I dont' really care when it moves over :)


----------



## Anababe

Glad you've had a good day membas :)

Ive had a good day aswel today. First day in weeks ive had no nausea. I expect it'll be back tomorrow but im just happy to feel human again for a day! 

Im pretty tired tonight though so think ill go bed soon :sleep:


----------



## Rosie06

Looking forward to comparing Twinminator, ill be 12w6d if you go by dates from last scan!

11 weeks today too!!!!

Ive been getting back ache really low down the last 2weeks, not much stomach aches also getting trapped nerve in back aswell do you thing this could be downt to round ligament?? 

all these scans coming up! its come really quickly!


----------



## amommy2be

My name is Ann-Marie and I'm expecting March 23, 2011!!! This will be my husband and mines first child. I'm a little obsessed about knowing things about it too!!! lol


----------



## membas#1

Welcome Ann-Marie--we have the same EDD :) Hope you are feeling well! This is our first as well....


----------



## bexbexbex

hey im due 2nd march now, scan put me forward a few days. 

anyone else had sore hips?? achy hips?? 
i have had it now for past few days...? :shrug:
xxx


----------



## amommy2be

I have had sore hips. I drive 45 min to work and by the time I get out it feels like I just worked out. its crazy. I also developed a bit of a cold but other than that I seem to be pretty symptom free!


----------



## bexbexbex

yeahh its mostly my left hip but spreading over both.

when do we go to 2nd tri?? 
:) 
xx


----------



## Luckyme1122

Hi ladies! I am a long time lurker, first over at the TTC board and now here. I got my BFP on 6/23, had my first appointment on 7/27 where we got to see the baby and hear its heartbeat (coolest moment ever), and go for my first tri screening next week. I will be 12 weeks tomorrow - due 3/3/11. So excited!


----------



## readynwilling

Wowsa were talking about 2nd tri and still new mum's joining every day! 

Keeper of the thread :rofl:

Well im gonna move over at 13+1 which is Aug 27th (which is also my B-day!) so if no March Mummies thread then i will start it gladly! But please if you are wanting to go over first don't feel like you have to wait for me!!


----------



## blessedmomma

i will wait on you keeper of the thread!:haha:

awww its refreshing to hear some of you are on first babies. i remember it well. enjoy it to the max. you will never be able to have so much time to pamper and dream as now! i was in college for my first two, so it was nice to nap between classes and take long quiet baths, those were the days! my nails were never so beautifully painted


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Jeepers Melissa you've been busy :)
> 
> I really wanted to know how we were going to decide when to move over, because some of us are already 12 weeks therefore almost there, yet some of us aren't even 10 weeks yet, er, like me! :shy:
> 
> Not that it really matters, 'I'll follow wherever March Mummies lead me' :rofl:
> 
> :bunny: me too! lead me march mummies!!! lol
> 
> i always figure the earliest date is the best, who wants to wait??? on sunday im considering myself a 2nd tri. but if i need to wait on some i will fo sho....Click to expand...

LOL Me, me, me! Wait for me LOL! I'm not 12 weeks till Monday a week from now. Hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## Lilly12

So ladies
somebody donated my midwife an ultrasound machine.. she doesnt know how to use it yet though.
But my husband took a pic of the monitor. I swear I see a baby? :wacko:
Like a sideview of its head n stuff?
Am I nuts?
I pretty sure im 8 weeks pregnant, but a month before the :bfp: i swore i was pregnant but had a bleeding so i figured it was my period so i didnt test.
So I could be 12 weeks, although 8 most likely.
Am I nuts, seeing a baby in this pic?
For me its basically like looking in the clouds, I see all kinds of stuff ..like babies :haha:
Help me out pls!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## membas#1

definitely like looking into clouds :) I don't know what I see...hopefully she'll get used to her machine so you can get a proper scan next time.


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Jeepers Melissa you've been busy :)
> 
> I really wanted to know how we were going to decide when to move over, because some of us are already 12 weeks therefore almost there, yet some of us aren't even 10 weeks yet, er, like me! :shy:
> 
> Not that it really matters, 'I'll follow wherever March Mummies lead me' :rofl:
> 
> :bunny: me too! lead me march mummies!!! lol
> 
> i always figure the earliest date is the best, who wants to wait??? on sunday im considering myself a 2nd tri. but if i need to wait on some i will fo sho....Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Me, me, me! Wait for me LOL! I'm not 12 weeks till Monday a week from now. Hugs!! :hugs:Click to expand...

will wait on you sweetheart! how are you tonight? im afraid i wont be up for long. havent been sleeping good and a lil sick yesterday and today. seems to drain me more than just the lack of sleep. i did at least have my girls watch my boys for a minute while i laid down on the couch. was a good half hour break while i thought i was gonna throw up.


----------



## blessedmomma

lilly- im not sure what i see, but im not the best eyes for ya cuz im on baby #5 and until it gets big enough i still have to have it explained to me what im looking at :dohh:

hopefully she can figure out her machine soon and get some good pics hun!


----------



## Lilly12

I feel stupid cause nobody sees it ..
Maybe im just wanting to see baby too bad :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0063.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tanikit

Lily I can see what you are looking at but without being the operator of the machine its hard to know - usually a baby is in a gestational sac with black around it which is fluid, however it depends on what settings you had the machine on how big that black area will be. The very white area on the right of what you point at could be bone or calcified tissue, but there are a number of other things it can be too. Get your friend to figure out the size settings in particular so you can zoom and then fiddle with the trasnducer to get a number of different views. Have fun - hehe she should let you try often since she is learning - that will be fun. Oh and make sure you have a full bladder next time - then its one thing you can find easily that is easy to recognise.

Feeling very down today - just exhausted maybe but also taking stress at home. Trying to decide what is a good plan for today so I can cope - hopefully its just hormones that will pass.


----------



## rainbowgroove

Hi All,

Thank you for all your kind words, I'm trying to relax a bit now, but still very anxious. I'd be happier if I didn't spot brown everytime I'm on my feet for any length of time :wacko:

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:

Lily : I see something, but I'm not sure what :winkwink:

Tanikit : :hugs: Hope you feel a bit better soon :hugs:

Readynwilling (aka Keeper of the thread :happydance:) I'm at the end of the month, so will definitely be waiting for you to move over :winkwink:

Blessed : I'm with you there - baby no 4 for me and I remember the halycon days of napping when I needed to and not having to run around after 3 other kids! Wouldn't have it any other way though :blush:

Is anyone else really bunged up? I keep getting nosebleeds when I blow my nose so I'm sniffling all the time :dohh:

Ceri xx


----------



## Kayleigh88

hey im new here

im due 20th March xx


----------



## Twinminator

Welcome Kayleigh! :flower:
Glad you're okay rainbowgroove, you must be so shaken still though :hugs: 

Tanikit, I too am having a low day. Yesterday was such a good day physically and mentally, and then today I could just stay under my quilt and sob (in fact I logged on here to stop me doing just that).
It didn't help that I was out this morning in town and Emily had an almighty paddy, screaming and trying to bust out of the buggy. It is TOTALLY out of character (normally her sister who is tetchy) and even Lauren hasn't gone to those lengths in such a prolonged way. I thought she'd been stung by a wasp or something she was so distressed. So I abandoned trip and as soon as I got her back in the car she was fine. It really upset me that I couldn't work out what was wrong.
I suppose that's partly what's put a cloud over my head today, but I've lost my appetite again as well, when I thought I was getting past that stage now :nope:
*sigh*


----------



## kelly brown

my 12wk scan tomorrow whoo hoo xx


----------



## Tanikit

Kelly good luck for your scan!

Sarah sorry you had a bad day - tantrums are enough to make anyone upset never mind on top of a pregnancy.

I had a shocking day - work was a nightmare this morning with all these people making huge requests right at home time so I had to stay late then walked home to find I'd left my house keys at work - by the time I walked back to work to get them I just burst into tears when I got through the door and then this poor sweet receptionist of ours was worried so phoned DH and my boss (whoops about that one) and she offered me the afternoon off (sort of) but I still worked. DH came home early and made supper and bathed DD so I didn't have to do anything but put DD to bed when I got home so now I am feeling more loved and taken care of and think tomorrow should be ok.

Rainbowgroove you've been through a lot - must still be worrying. Will you have another scan soon? Get lots of rest - you deserve it.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

had my scan all perfect x


----------



## kelly brown

Pinksnowball said:


> had my scan all perfect x

yey x :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

So glad your scan went well Pinksnowball!


----------



## bexbexbex

Yay Figured out how to put up scan photo!! :) 

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f354/beckyinnes/17082010259.jpg
The baby at 12 + 2 
xxx


----------



## Alegria

Hi!
I know its quite late on but can I join this thread? I'm 10 weeks 4 days pregnant, my EDD is the 13th March. 
I still can't believe any of this is actually happening, and can't wait to get into the second trimester, I've had a bit of a scary week since I had some bleeding but they did a scan and everything was ok!
Sarah xx


----------



## Beckster30

Hey girls, Just got back today from a lovely holiday at my Mum and Dad's in Colwyn Bay, North Wales with the kids. Got our 12 week nuchal scan tomorrow, very excited. It's lovely to start seeing all the scan pics, can't believe we'll be moving to 2nd tri soon, the weeks seem to be flying by!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new mommies!!!!:hugs:

sorry your having a rough day tanikit and sarah. :cry: wish i could do something for you ladies

yay on good scan pinksnowball!!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

rainbowgroove said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Blessed : I'm with you there - baby no 4 for me and I remember the halycon days of napping when I needed to and not having to run around after 3 other kids! Wouldn't have it any other way though :blush:
> 
> 
> Ceri xx

lol-i agree hun. i wouldnt have it any other way, but i do miss the days when it was easier to take time for myself to just relax. even when i had my first she was still little and napping, so i would nap with her when pg with #2. if i could tell first time moms anything it would be to relax and nap when you want to. i think sarah might have missed out on that having twins right off the bat, especially if they dont nap at the same time now


----------



## Tanikit

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w1/Tanikit/12weeksbaby2.png

Here is a 12 week scan photo of my baby - he/she decided to turn over and stretch out his/her spine when they took the photo, so she/he's facing downwards. Baby had a habit of putting his/her hands up to his/her face during the scan - you can't see it quite so clearly here though.


----------



## Nixilix

Love the pics everyone! Mine is my avatar! I cant wait for 19th oct for next scan!!


----------



## 2nd time

lorly scn pics tankit and nix. nix yours looks like a litle bruser lol was it big for your dates.

feel really sick now but think it has more to do with the cornbeef an rice i just ate rather than ms lol i look about 6 months gone guess its coz its so soon but feel like i have ben pregnant for years


----------



## 2nd time

oh sorry good look with the scans tommorow too girls


----------



## maybemum2be

Had my scan today too- they put me forward to 12 + 4 so baby will be due 27th February. Was AMAZING!
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Shrimpy

oh good lord master chef is makin me queasy, Christine Hamilton butchering a pig's head!! :sick:

Anyhoo :hi: to all the newbies and congrats :)

YAY!! for all the recent scans, glad all babies are well and wriggling about in there.

I had my booking in appt today with the midwife which was nice, and I have my scan tomo :dance: I can't wait :)

I think today is demon child day. My 2 were awful in Tesco earlier, they manged to break me and I promised to buy them a McDonald's if they behaved. I would never normally do that but I just didn't have the energy.

Hope we're all starting to feel better!!

In the words of my youngest daughter ..." I luffs you all" :)


----------



## Nixilix

No my dates were spot on!! Why does my baby have no neck?? Does it look like a normal 12 wk scan. On my notes she did put "difficult scan due to retroverted uterus"


----------



## bexbexbex

maybemum2be said:


> Had my scan today too- they put me forward to 12 + 4 so baby will be due 27th February. Was AMAZING!

Hey my scan woman dated me exactly the same as you, but said my due date was the 2nd march... im 12+4 today aswell! i counted it on the calendar n it says 27th feb...she was wrong!! lol!


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> No my dates were spot on!! Why does my baby have no neck?? Does it look like a normal 12 wk scan. On my notes she did put "difficult scan due to retroverted uterus"

no your baby looks great i just think he/she looks big guess they zoomed for a better veiw dont worry sorry god i didnt mean to worry you.


----------



## Nixilix

Ha it's ok, they really zoomed in!! Xx my 20 wk scan should be clearer as uterus will correct itself!! Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Twinminator said:


> Welcome Kayleigh! :flower:
> Glad you're okay rainbowgroove, you must be so shaken still though :hugs:
> 
> Tanikit, I too am having a low day. Yesterday was such a good day physically and mentally, and then today I could just stay under my quilt and sob (in fact I logged on here to stop me doing just that).
> It didn't help that I was out this morning in town and Emily had an almighty paddy, screaming and trying to bust out of the buggy. It is TOTALLY out of character (normally her sister who is tetchy) and even Lauren hasn't gone to those lengths in such a prolonged way. I thought she'd been stung by a wasp or something she was so distressed. So I abandoned trip and as soon as I got her back in the car she was fine. It really upset me that I couldn't work out what was wrong.
> I suppose that's partly what's put a cloud over my head today, but I've lost my appetite again as well, when I thought I was getting past that stage now :nope:
> *sigh*

Hope your feeling better now:hugs: and I'm don't want to upset you further but did you know Paddy was used as a derogatory term for Irish people years ago and is kind of a little offensive when you hear it, as in a child is having a tantrum and its called a Paddy as unfortunately it was used as an ethnic slur when England was in control of Ireland.
I'm sure you don't know that's where it originated from, but just giving a heads up. :flower:

sorry now:blush: I'm running away in the hope I haven't upset you


----------



## Anababe

Wow all your scans are amazing, cant wait to have mine next Wednesday!! :happydance:

This is the second day now i havent been sick so thats great! I did feel sick this morning but was just nausea so i took my anti sickness tablet and went back to bed for a bit once kids had gone to childminders. Its nice to feel human again :haha:

6 days til i see bubs!! Woo :yipee:


----------



## Twinminator

CelticNiamh said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kayleigh! :flower:
> Glad you're okay rainbowgroove, you must be so shaken still though :hugs:
> 
> Tanikit, I too am having a low day. Yesterday was such a good day physically and mentally, and then today I could just stay under my quilt and sob (in fact I logged on here to stop me doing just that).
> It didn't help that I was out this morning in town and Emily had an almighty paddy, screaming and trying to bust out of the buggy. It is TOTALLY out of character (normally her sister who is tetchy) and even Lauren hasn't gone to those lengths in such a prolonged way. I thought she'd been stung by a wasp or something she was so distressed. So I abandoned trip and as soon as I got her back in the car she was fine. It really upset me that I couldn't work out what was wrong.
> I suppose that's partly what's put a cloud over my head today, but I've lost my appetite again as well, when I thought I was getting past that stage now :nope:
> *sigh*
> 
> Hope your feeling better now:hugs: and I'm don't want to upset you further but did you know Paddy was used as a derogatory term for Irish people years ago and is kind of a little offensive when you hear it, as in a child is having a tantrum and its called a Paddy as unfortunately it was used as an ethnic slur when England was in control of Ireland.
> I'm sure you don't know that's where it originated from, but just giving a heads up. :flower:
> 
> sorry now:blush: I'm running away in the hope I haven't upset youClick to expand...

No I didn't know that and no I'm not in the slightest bit upset.
You clearly felt a need to point it out and that's fine by me.
I will check carefully the origin of my vocabulary before I post in future.

SHRIMPY, I watched that too, dis-gust-ing!!! It always amazes me what posh people will eat! But then they'd turn their nose up at Tesco Value sausages, which is probably largely the same thing :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Twinminator said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kayleigh! :flower:
> Glad you're okay rainbowgroove, you must be so shaken still though :hugs:
> 
> Tanikit, I too am having a low day. Yesterday was such a good day physically and mentally, and then today I could just stay under my quilt and sob (in fact I logged on here to stop me doing just that).
> It didn't help that I was out this morning in town and Emily had an almighty paddy, screaming and trying to bust out of the buggy. It is TOTALLY out of character (normally her sister who is tetchy) and even Lauren hasn't gone to those lengths in such a prolonged way. I thought she'd been stung by a wasp or something she was so distressed. So I abandoned trip and as soon as I got her back in the car she was fine. It really upset me that I couldn't work out what was wrong.
> I suppose that's partly what's put a cloud over my head today, but I've lost my appetite again as well, when I thought I was getting past that stage now :nope:
> *sigh*
> 
> Hope your feeling better now:hugs: and I'm don't want to upset you further but did you know Paddy was used as a derogatory term for Irish people years ago and is kind of a little offensive when you hear it, as in a child is having a tantrum and its called a Paddy as unfortunately it was used as an ethnic slur when England was in control of Ireland.
> I'm sure you don't know that's where it originated from, but just giving a heads up. :flower:
> 
> sorry now:blush: I'm running away in the hope I haven't upset youClick to expand...
> 
> No I didn't know that and no I'm not in the slightest bit upset.
> You clearly felt a need to point it out and that's fine by me.
> I will check carefully the origin of my vocabulary before I post in future.
> 
> SHRIMPY, I watched that too, dis-gust-ing!!! It always amazes me what posh people will eat! But then they'd turn their nose up at Tesco Value sausages, which is probably largely the same thing :haha:Click to expand...

I love Tesco Value sausages i choose them over any of the more expensive ones :haha:

And its nothing to do with me really (sorry if im putting my nose where it doesnt belong :blush:) but just wanted to say on forums where theres so many members theres bound to be many a comment that will offend some people but you just have to overlook it as obviously everyone cant be worrying about what they say in every post. I use the word 'Paddy' all the time when talking about my children having tantrums i had no idea it was offensive to anyone and (im sorry!) i will probably continue to use it even after knowing that new info on where it originated, as its just a word meaning tantrum round here, in no way meant to offend anyone.

Hope your feeling better now twinminator :hugs: I know i sometimes get a bit down when my son has one of them moments. I was walking round the supermarket the other day and he was having a right outburst, everyone was staring at me as he threw himself on the floor.. i just gave up shopping and went home i could have cried my eyes out in the middle of Tesco! Hope tomorrow is a better day for you and your apetite comes back :flower:


----------



## Evian260

I was able to get an ultrasound much earlier than I thought! Here's my little one at 8 weeks 3 days! * Due date is still March 26! * :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







8weekscan2.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## readynwilling

Wow lots of scans posted today! They all look great! 

Congrats to the new mum's!!


----------



## babyharris201

hi ladies.
How are you all feeling today? Its so nice to see all the new scans! congrats with everything going smoothly thus far. I can't wait for my first scan... I still have 6 weeks left. But I have been feeling ok. Heartburn is killing me now, along with the nose bleeds. other than that, I am feeling pretty good. Me and my daughter just took a 3 hour plane ride to come see my mother and other family members. That was an experience. Getting 4 hours of sleep, then a plane ride, with a 3 year old..... wasn't the best combination, but it went pretty smooth. I finally made a signature! I am so excited! Good luck to those with scans this week, and welcome to the new moms!


----------



## braijackava

Only 4 more days until my first appointment. No scan schedules, but will at least get to hear the heartbeat. Even just the appointment will make it feel a little more real.
Love all the scans!


----------



## Nixilix

Right I'm 12 wks, why is ms still here!


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Nixilix - unfortunately MS can't be banished at 12 weeks (I wish it could) - try looking for small improvements though. Mine is gradually getting better - apparently 14 weeks is usually a better estimate for that (and even then we are all individuals)

Good luck for all the scans today.

My sugars are giving trouble again - I have been on relatively stable doses of insulin for the last few weeks despite the lows and suddenly now I am getting very high readings at night so have to change that dose, but every change takes some adjusting to get it right again, so will have to watch things closely again for a while. Guess baby is getting bigger.


----------



## Twinminator

Babyharris, wow, you're a trooper!! I'm a mess if I don't get a full night's sleep WITHOUT having to get organised for a plane journey too. Was there a time difference when you arrived to put the cherry on the cake??? Well done you!

Congrats to those with scans (not least because you know how to get your picture on the computer lol) and good luck to those who have them coming very soon.

Tanikit, spending your life trying to keep your sugars finely balanced must be like walking a tightrope 24/7 :hugs: 
I too have been thinking my (humble in comparison) regression into MS and melancholy must be down to little bean having a growth spurt. It certainly helps to think that way anyway. I feel like a bit of a prisoner in my own body and want to unzip me and run and play and skip, and leave the lethargic, sad, bloated me on the sofa. If only :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

ih twinminator sounds like your having a bad day. i feel like i have been pregnant for years lol. this time last year i was nearly 20 weeks so feel like i am behind myself lol its too werd . cant wait to find out what i am havigng this time


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> ih twinminator sounds like your having a bad day. i feel like i have been pregnant for years lol. this time last year i was nearly 20 weeks so feel like i am behind myself lol its too werd . cant wait to find out what i am havigng this time

Ha this time TWO years ago I was at virtually the same stage - last time my dating scan was on 1st Sept, and this time it's on 31st Aug! LOL.

Part of me wonders what it would be like to wait til the birth to find out the gender, but part of me wants to either bag up and neatly store some of the twins' girlier stuff if it's a girl, or finally get shot of a load of stuff if it's a boy, so for organisation's sake, I'm going to find out :)


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Right I'm 12 wks, why is ms still here!

mine is still here mate i am 12 + 4 it can last up to 16 weeks and some times the whole pregnancy xx


----------



## 2nd time

my little one
 



Attached Files:







08.08,10 013.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all, 

Sorry can't remember all the things to comment on ...

Twin I so know how you feel if only we could step out of our bodies for some respite.

Tankit hope things settle down - dont know how you cope - I'm struggling and don't have that to deal with.

Welcome to all the new mommies can't believe there are still new mommies (though we'll probably be saying that until the end of 3rd tri).

I am so hoping my MS settles this time with DS I had it all the way through to birth, fx it actually stops at some point this time round.

Loving all the scan pics can't wait to see more. I need to arrange my NT scan any recommendations - at the moment I'm looking at babybond


----------



## kelly brown

scan today 11.30 .........11.30 hurry up xxx


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> my little one

she is soooooooo cute xx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> my little one
> 
> his soooooooo cute xxClick to expand...

she isnt bad lol good luck with the scan


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> my little one
> 
> his soooooooo cute xxClick to expand...
> 
> she isnt bad lol good luck with the scanClick to expand...

lol thanks mate x


----------



## 2nd time

here her as a bridesmaid lol you can tell she is a girl in this one lol
 



Attached Files:







08.06,10 011.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> my little one
> 
> his soooooooo cute xxClick to expand...
> 
> she isnt bad lol good luck with the scanClick to expand...
> 
> lol thanks mate xClick to expand...

i expect to see a pic by 1pmlol


----------



## Twinminator

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> my little one
> 
> she is soooooooo cute xxClick to expand...

I agree! Let's have it as an avatar! :)


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> here her as a bridesmaid lol you can tell she is a girl in this one lol

lol i didnt blow it up lol she beautiful matey xxx


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> my little one
> 
> his soooooooo cute xxClick to expand...
> 
> she isnt bad lol good luck with the scanClick to expand...
> 
> lol thanks mate xClick to expand...
> 
> i expect to see a pic by 1pmlolClick to expand...

lol ill try my best get a ticker up on here girl :haha::haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

Good luck for the scan Kelly

Loving the photo 2nd Time (will see if I can put one of my monster up).


----------



## kelly brown

ill up date you when i am out on me phone lol and put a picture up when home
got to pop to my mums shop after scan xx


----------



## Twinminator

Soo exciting Kelly, good luck! x


----------



## MumtoJ

couldnt work out how to post the photo so made it my avatar instead.


----------



## kelly brown

MumtoJ said:


> couldnt work out how to post the photo so made it my avatar instead.

cute xx


----------



## 2nd time

elp i cant get a ticker on here tried three times am i thick or what


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> elp i cant get a ticker on here tried three times am i thick or what

It's dead hard, it took me aaaages, and I had to try two or three different types/websites before I could find one that'd work. No rhyme or reason to it, dead annoying. Trial and error my luv, trial and error :) xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anababe said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kayleigh! :flower:
> Glad you're okay rainbowgroove, you must be so shaken still though :hugs:
> 
> Tanikit, I too am having a low day. Yesterday was such a good day physically and mentally, and then today I could just stay under my quilt and sob (in fact I logged on here to stop me doing just that).
> It didn't help that I was out this morning in town and Emily had an almighty paddy, screaming and trying to bust out of the buggy. It is TOTALLY out of character (normally her sister who is tetchy) and even Lauren hasn't gone to those lengths in such a prolonged way. I thought she'd been stung by a wasp or something she was so distressed. So I abandoned trip and as soon as I got her back in the car she was fine. It really upset me that I couldn't work out what was wrong.
> I suppose that's partly what's put a cloud over my head today, but I've lost my appetite again as well, when I thought I was getting past that stage now :nope:
> *sigh*
> 
> Hope your feeling better now:hugs: and I'm don't want to upset you further but did you know Paddy was used as a derogatory term for Irish people years ago and is kind of a little offensive when you hear it, as in a child is having a tantrum and its called a Paddy as unfortunately it was used as an ethnic slur when England was in control of Ireland.
> I'm sure you don't know that's where it originated from, but just giving a heads up. :flower:
> 
> sorry now:blush: I'm running away in the hope I haven't upset youClick to expand...
> 
> No I didn't know that and no I'm not in the slightest bit upset.
> You clearly felt a need to point it out and that's fine by me.
> I will check carefully the origin of my vocabulary before I post in future.
> 
> SHRIMPY, I watched that too, dis-gust-ing!!! It always amazes me what posh people will eat! But then they'd turn their nose up at Tesco Value sausages, which is probably largely the same thing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love Tesco Value sausages i choose them over any of the more expensive ones :haha:
> 
> And its nothing to do with me really (sorry if im putting my nose where it doesnt belong :blush:) but just wanted to say on forums where theres so many members theres bound to be many a comment that will offend some people but you just have to overlook it as obviously everyone cant be worrying about what they say in every post. I use the word 'Paddy' all the time when talking about my children having tantrums i had no idea it was offensive to anyone and (im sorry!) i will probably continue to use it even after knowing that new info on where it originated, as its just a word meaning tantrum round here, in no way meant to offend anyone.
> 
> Hope your feeling better now twinminator :hugs: I know i sometimes get a bit down when my son has one of them moments. I was walking round the supermarket the other day and he was having a right outburst, everyone was staring at me as he threw himself on the floor.. i just gave up shopping and went home i could have cried my eyes out in the middle of Tesco! Hope tomorrow is a better day for you and your apetite comes back :flower:Click to expand...

All I can say is think about were it came from, it was used as a slur against Irish people years ago, yes it has changed to the reference that is your child is having a tantrum it is having a Paddy! (acting like an Irish person when having a tantrum?) you may think it is just a word, but to a lot of people it more than that and it belongs is the past. if you google it you will see its is in the same bracket as other slur words for black people etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

This is the third day ive not been sick oh its so nice to feel normal!! lol Im very tired but im making the most of feeling ok and going to see my horses today not seen them for weeks, me and one of my mares are due to have our babies around the same time hehe so thats going to be fun!! 

Hope your all having a good day :flower:


----------



## Twinminator

Niamh, are you for real? You're reeealyy going to get the hump about this? If so I don't and didn't mean to offend the Irish, let's make that clear, but I'm not apologising for a word that is widely, no virtually always, accepted as okay! Now you HAVE upset me, I was simply looking for a little comfort after a horrendous day, and this is what I get. :cry: :cry: :cry:

Honestly, I come on here for a chat with other mums about mothering issues, if I want a literacy lesson I'll ask for one. If you continue to harrass me on a this matter I'm de-registering. I don't need to be made like crap when i was not trying to upset anyone


----------



## Anababe

Twinminator said:


> Niamh, are you for real? You're reeealyy going to get the hump about this? If so I don't and didn't mean to offend the Irish, let's make that clear, but I'm not apologising for a word that is widely, no virtually always, accepted as okay! Now you HAVE upset me, I was simply looking for a little comfort after a horrendous day, and this is what I get. :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Honestly, I come on here for a chat with other mums about mothering issues, if I want a literacy lesson I'll ask for one. If you continue to harrass me on a this matter I'm de-registering. I don't need to be made like crap when i was not trying to upset anyone

Aww hun i think she was talking to me in that last post regarding what i said about it. Dont let it get you down and certainly dont de register! Chin up chic :flower:

Niamh - I chose not to reply to your last comment as i dont want to go on about something like this. Its a word like twinminator says widely used to mean tantrum.. no one should be made to feel bad for saying it. Im sorry it offends you but theres many words than have changed meaning over the years but we cant take offense to them all.

Lets just leave it now its going too far and causing unnecessary upset.

xx


----------



## 2nd time

twinminator cheer up i am irish an you dint offend me hormones hormones and more hormones lol


----------



## stephwiggy

Twin. Don't worry at alll hun. I lived in northern Ireland for a few years and even the health visitors used paddy meaning tantrums. Sorry u had a bad day. Chin up chickadee. Mwah.


----------



## L82

Woo Hoo 12 Weeks!!!!! :D


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats on 12 weeks L82! It is a good feeling isn't it?

Living down south I have been educated about the origins of certain words - and I don't even know when St Patrick's Day is and that depite joining a thread about it when ttc. I plan to remain ignorant. Hang in there guys (pregnant women) - we are all reaching the stage of hormones when the littlest of things upsets us - I could only get biltong kips today and not bacon :( but try not to overreact in type - rather go scream in the bathroom where only the neighbours hear - they are sure not to misunderstand (perhaps) whereas for some reason messages on message boards tend to be misread a lot and what someone says without vocal inflections and body language can only be read by the feelings of the reader and not the intention of the writer. Breathe in and out and let it be and then remind me of this when I am getting upset myself. Thanks :)


----------



## Nixilix

Wahoo 12 wks!! Xx


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> Congrats on 12 weeks L82! It is a good feeling isn't it?
> 
> Living down south I have been educated about the origins of certain words - and I don't even know when St Patrick's Day is and that depite joining a thread about it when ttc. I plan to remain ignorant. Hang in there guys (pregnant women) - we are all reaching the stage of hormones when the littlest of things upsets us - I could only get biltong kips today and not bacon :( but try not to overreact in type - rather go scream in the bathroom where only the neighbours hear - they are sure not to misunderstand (perhaps) whereas for some reason messages on message boards tend to be misread a lot and what someone says without vocal inflections and body language can only be read by the feelings of the reader and not the intention of the writer. Breathe in and out and let it be and then remind me of this when I am getting upset myself. Thanks :)

wise words indeed but i will remind you when your stressin abot somthing lol

were down south are you


----------



## 2nd time

i wana be the first person to post on page 500 lol i wana a wana


----------



## 2nd time

nooooo hat one didnt work lol


----------



## 2nd time

help i need a life lol lol


----------



## 2nd time

:happydance:i did it yehhh


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> :happydance:i did it yehhh

Lol you nutter :)


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:i did it yehhh
> 
> Lol you nutter :)Click to expand...

made you smile though job done :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

lol 2nd time - and thanks, please remember to remind me. I'm in South Africa.


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> lol 2nd time - and thanks, please remember to remind me. I'm in South Africa.

will do i forgot untill i posted that you were in sa silly me


----------



## natty1985

to be honest Sarah i was just thinking the same thing about de - registering , i think shrimpy had it on another thread the other day about what people say and now its starting in our thread!

There is some LOVELY LOVELY people in here and i really dont want to say goodbye to some of them but people really need to step back and calm the hell down !!

I use Paddy allll the time im from staffordshire i have never been to Ireland and probably never will i have nothing against them i now nothing about the Irish so why should we have to keep our traps shut about what we say ??? pure madness !!

The ones i want to stay in touch with im going to PM my email address and i shall leave it up to you ladies whether you want to stay in touch but for me im gone !!

Hope you all have a happy and Healthy 9 months ! xxxx


----------



## Anababe

Aww its such a shame though to lose good members because of the few that make it difficult :( I must admit i have left in the past due to other members but i decided its not fair to let them ruin it for us, ive been on here 2 years now and the support has been amazing plus ive made some lovely friends, just have to ignore the ones that try to spoil it.

:hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## natty1985

it actually made me laugh because i went onto the home page to see how i delete myself and there was a thread going and the headline something like " does your 8 months old have paddies" and loads of woman saying yeh mine has a paddy and mine has a paddy etc etc yeh it is a shame people go due to others making it difficult but hey ho xxx


----------



## Nixilix

I don't think what was said was meant in a nasty way, I think the comment obviously upset her. 

So girls, I've resorted to chewing gum to ease the nausea.... But this makes me hungry quicker. I'm gonna put on so much weight!!


----------



## Nixilix

Ooooh happy 5000th post...


----------



## readynwilling

Morning ladies!! Well its 10:04 am here.. lol.

Hope you all are having a great day! And good luck on any scans today!


----------



## 2nd time

dam i misse making the 5000 post lol dont goo natty i love reading your posts forget the people whoare upsetting you just ignore them


----------



## 2nd time

:blush::blush:well just went for a wee (pee) and as i sat down an started a bloody big spider ran down my thigh, i jumped up swore and ran on to the landing shame i forgot to stop weeing before doing that lol tmi sorry but funny:blush:


----------



## kelly brown

hey ladies scan went brillant she put me as 12wks 1 days edd is 3.3.2011 baby was alseep was not moving being stubbon like me lol :haha: so she could not get to the back of the babys neck to check the fluid so any way i had a wee and she tried again no stubbon baby she was like oh no dont do this too me lol so i then had to have a internal boo as soon as she put it in the little sod was awake lol moving arms legs lol :haha: think baby is camera happy lol like close ups lol she check the fluid and said all is good brain is fine arms and legs and bladder stomach fine heart beat was 154bpm had me blood test and now its time to tell people mums tonight for dinner to annouce it over dinner with my nanny being there to cannot wait roll on 6 pm ill pop some pictures up xxx next scan 19-10-2010 day before my birthday cannot wait what a lovely birthday present :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xx

https://i33.tinypic.com/28i4to6.jpg
12 wks 1 day 
https://i37.tinypic.com/2qwognr.jpg
12 wks 1 day x :cloud9:


----------



## kelly brown

can you change my edd please i am 3.3.2011 thank you xxx


----------



## Anababe

2nd time said:


> :blush::blush:well just went for a wee (pee) and as i sat down an started a bloody big spider ran down my thigh, i jumped up swore and ran on to the landing shame i forgot to stop weeing before doing that lol tmi sorry but funny:blush:

:rofl::rofl:

Oh my god!! I think i would just about die if a spider ran in front of me while i was stuck on the toilet nevermind run down my leg :shock::shock: Id have done exactly the same only i would have been stood screaming as well ha 

I hate spiders.. its so hard when my two yr old so calmly says 'oh look, its a pider mum' and i have no clue where hes seen it so im frantically searching the place looking for a spider that hes probably just made up or was a bit of fluff :dohh: im sure he does it on purspose :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Glad your scan went well Kelly :D Pics are lovely :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> hey ladies scan went brillant she put me as 12wks 1 days edd is 3.3.2011 baby was alseep was not moving being stubbon like me lol :haha: so she could not get to the back of the babys neck to check the fluid so any way i had a wee and she tried again no stubbon baby she was like oh no dont do this too me lol so i then had to have a internal boo as soon as she put it in the little sod was awake lol moving arms legs lol :haha: think baby is camera happy lol like close ups lol she check the fluid and said all is good brain is fine arms and legs and bladder stomach fine heart beat was 154bpm had me blood test and now its time to tell people mums tonight for dinner to annouce it over dinner with my nanny being there to cannot wait roll on 6 pm ill pop some pictures up xxx next scan 19-10-2010 day before my birthday cannot wait what a lovely birthday present :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xx
> 
> https://i33.tinypic.com/28i4to6.jpg
> 12 wks 1 day
> https://i37.tinypic.com/2qwognr.jpg
> 12 wks 1 day x :cloud9:

great scan babe thanks for being soo quickposting your pic i was waiting lo. ps if your edd gets any earlier you will have given birth bfore you got your bfp lol congrats enjoy telling people


----------



## kelly brown

thanks mate i no lol i cannot wait to tell the whole world he he xxxxx


----------



## 2nd time

have any of you checked out the nub theory to see what you are having i tried it with dd an was right.


----------



## kelly brown

got boy lol xx but think its a girl well i am 95% sure its a girl xxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Glad your scan went well - great picks Kelly


----------



## kelly brown

thanks chick xx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> got boy lol xx but think its a girl well i am 95% sure its a girl xxxx

did you check the nub or done any other gender pridictions


----------



## kelly brown

whats nub done one prodiction got a boy lol xx


----------



## Anababe

Going off the nub theory i would say boy for your scan Kelly. But im all new to that so i dont really know anything i just like to guess :blush:

Whats makes you so sure your having a girl? I hope i am!! hehe

Are you supposed to be more sick or less with a girl? I was sick all day and night with my boys til 18 weeks but this time its just morning/afternoon and seems to have eased off for now :shrug: hope its a sign of a girl lol


----------



## Nixilix

Glad scan was fab! Good pics! Your only 1 day ahead of me and we have 20wk scans on same day!!! I'm counting down up it!! Xx


----------



## 2nd time

the nub is the little bit between your babys legs looks like a willy if its pointing up its supposed to be a boy if straight or lower its supposed to be a girl or girls looklike hamburgers an boys hotdogs lol


----------



## kelly brown

Anababe said:


> Going off the nub theory i would say boy for your scan Kelly. But im all new to that so i dont really know anything i just like to guess :blush:
> 
> Whats makes you so sure your having a girl? I hope i am!! hehe
> 
> Are you supposed to be more sick or less with a girl? I was sick all day and night with my boys til 18 weeks but this time its just morning/afternoon and seems to have eased off for now :shrug: hope its a sign of a girl lol

been to see a medium been told a girl twice by to people she told me i have lost a boy and i am going to have a girl xxx :cloud9:


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> the nub is the little bit between your babys legs looks like a willy if its pointing up its supposed to be a boy if straight or lower its supposed to be a girl or girls looklike hamburgers an boys hotdogs lol

lol your so funny he he what do you reckon xx


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Glad scan was fab! Good pics! Your only 1 day ahead of me and we have 20wk scans on same day!!! I'm counting down up it!! Xx

oh cool yeah i no fills ages away lol sorry you still dealing with the ms i am to dont think my baby like cereals and milk lol and then a de caf tea but cannot eat to much bread as i got ibs makes me consiapted even more lol so when shall i stop taking folic acid xx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> the nub is the little bit between your babys legs looks like a willy if its pointing up its supposed to be a boy if straight or lower its supposed to be a girl or girls looklike hamburgers an boys hotdogs lol
> 
> lol your so funny he he what do you reckon xxClick to expand...

i think boy lol but the whole bottom end is pointing up so could just be the position he/she is sitting


----------



## kelly brown

hubby wants a boy lol he keeps texting me saying is my son still playing havox with you boobs and ms lol i am like yes your daughter is lol god i cannot go no where near the dog biscults or ill chuck how werid lol xxx


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> hubby wants a boy lol he keeps texting me saying is my son still playing havox with you boobs and ms lol i am like yes your daughter is lol god i cannot go no where near the dog biscults or ill chuck how werid lol xxx

i used to like eating winalot shapes yum dog biscuts


----------



## kelly brown

yuk lol i can smell them from a mile off lol xxx


----------



## Anababe

I really need to get some house work done ive been sat on BnB all day! 

Have we all got any plans for the weekend? My son is away all weekend at my friends so just me and my youngest at home, i forgot how hard work it is when they start crawling and furniture walking.. im up down up down stopping him climbing on things he shouldnt be! lol


----------



## Anababe

kelly brown said:


> hubby wants a boy lol he keeps texting me saying is my son still playing havox with you boobs and ms lol i am like yes your daughter is lol god i cannot go no where near the dog biscults or ill chuck how werid lol xxx

Im the same with the cat food :sick:


----------



## kelly brown

Anababe said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> hubby wants a boy lol he keeps texting me saying is my son still playing havox with you boobs and ms lol i am like yes your daughter is lol god i cannot go no where near the dog biscults or ill chuck how werid lol xxx
> 
> Im the same with the cat food :sick:Click to expand...

lol i have to get hubby to do it and leave at bottom of thge stairs as our dogs go out side whilist we are work in a heated dog kennel its massive lol they still chew they are 3 in feb yes still chew at 3 lol but they come in doors when we are home and when i have to take them down to kennel and run i gag the whole way down there some times when i get down there ill chunk up my breakfast a bit more lol and time i get to work i am starving lol xx :haha:


----------



## Anababe

kelly brown said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> hubby wants a boy lol he keeps texting me saying is my son still playing havox with you boobs and ms lol i am like yes your daughter is lol god i cannot go no where near the dog biscults or ill chuck how werid lol xxx
> 
> Im the same with the cat food :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i have to get hubby to do it and leave at bottom of thge stairs as our dogs go out side whilist we are work in a heated dog kennel its massive lol they still chew they are 3 in feb yes still chew at 3 lol but they come in doors when we are home and when i have to take them down to kennel and run i gag the whole way down there some times when i get down there ill chunk up my breakfast a bit more lol and time i get to work i am starving lol xx :haha:Click to expand...

lol aww! We used to have our dogs in a kennel and run but we moved into a smaller house so they live in with us now, not enough room in back garden for kennel.

My dads staying with me at the min to help out with the kids while im ill and i just get him to feed the animals.. i couldnt even attempt to empty the cat tray i think i would throw up :sick::sick: I havent even been to see my horses for ages.. so i must be ill cuz nothing stops me going there normally! lol


----------



## readynwilling

Great Scan Pic Kelly!


----------



## kelly brown

readynwilling said:


> Great Scan Pic Kelly!

we got same due date  x


----------



## Twinminator

Hope Kelly's surprise news over dinner is going well!!!!!! :)

I don't know where your willpower comes from Kelly, waiting all this time to tell, well done you! :)


----------



## kelly brown

Twinminator said:


> Hope Kelly's surprise news over dinner is going well!!!!!! :)
> 
> I don't know where your willpower comes from Kelly, waiting all this time to tell, well done you! :)

thanks mate not gone yet going at half 6 ill tell you how it goes when i come back lol god its been hard and i wanted to tell her at half 12 but hubby was like i wanna be there i was like omg i got to wait longer now his stuck in traffic lol and my tummy is rumbbering lol chips and salad cream  x


----------



## Anababe

Im getting really strong period type pains at the min, i hope thats normal, i feel like AF is about to arrive :( think my body is telling me it hates housework ive only put the washer n dryer on and hoovered lounge and kitchen :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Hope your meal goes well Kelly :) xx


----------



## kelly brown

Anababe said:


> Im getting really strong period type pains at the min, i hope thats normal, i feel like AF is about to arrive :( think my body is telling me it hates housework ive only put the washer n dryer on and hoovered lounge and kitchen :rofl:

have a cuppa and put ya feet up x


----------



## 2nd time

Anababe said:


> Hope your meal goes well Kelly :) xx

tell your other half hooering while pregnant is ilegal lol


----------



## Anababe

2nd time said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> Hope your meal goes well Kelly :) xx
> 
> tell your other half hooering while pregnant is ilegal lolClick to expand...

I would if i had an OH! lol If i was living on my own i wouldnt care but cuz my dad is staying with me i have to do the cleaning or he'll have a heartattack when he comes back and see's a cup is out of place :rofl: Its not funny really hes bloody hardwork to live with!! When you have lived alone for so long i wouldnt ever advise having your parents move in with you!!! :dohh:

Good job he's been such a good help with the kids or i may have kicked him out by now :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

whopps sorry forgot you were on your own its coz you changed your pic i keep thinking your new lol


----------



## Shrimpy

Hi!!!! Can I be moved to 3rd March please :dance: been put ahead again as Shrimp is measuring 12+1 now. S/he was a right wee wiggle bum it was fantastic :) A bit disheartened as the midwife yesterday and a different one today said that even though I had GBS with my last daughter it was only found on a vaginal swab which meant that even if I have it again this time I would still get to choose whether I want to give birth in the big bad hospital or a midwife unit. If it was found in my urine then I would have no choice and would have to go to big bad. Then the 2nd midwife went to check with the Dr and he said no :( If I have it again this time, no matter where it's found I have to go to the big bad hospital BOOO!! So I won't have a clue where I'm delivering until around 30+ weeks which is a bit rubbish! Anyhoo here is my gorgeous little Shrimp, nub guess welcome ;)

[IMG]https://i34.tinypic.com/330heyu.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i34.tinypic.com/2uo6otv.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 2nd time

Shrimpy said:


> Hi!!!! Can I be moved to 3rd March please :dance: been put ahead again as Shrimp is measuring 12+1 now. S/he was a right wee wiggle bum it was fantastic :) A bit disheartened as the midwife yesterday and a different one today said that even though I had GBS with my last daughter it was only found on a vaginal swab which meant that even if I have it again this time I would still get to choose whether I want to give birth in the big bad hospital or a midwife unit. If it was found in my urine then I would have no choice and would have to go to big bad. Then the 2nd midwife went to check with the Dr and he said no :( If I have it again this time, no matter where it's found I have to go to the big bad hospital BOOO!! So I won't have a clue where I'm delivering until around 30+ weeks which is a bit rubbish! Anyhoo here is my gorgeous little Shrimp, nub guess welcome ;)
> 
> [IMG]https://i34.tinypic.com/330heyu.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]https://i34.tinypic.com/2uo6otv.jpg[/IMG]

lookslike a boy lol have gbs too so will have to go hospital which i good for me coz want an epidural


----------



## Twinminator

May I be the first to congratulate you on your sweet little shrimp :) (provided I hit "send" before anyone else gets in there LOL!)

Looks like it's picking its nose in the first one lmao xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Darn it 2nd time!!!!! :rofl: Okay, may I be the SECOND to congratulate you !!!!!


----------



## Twinminator

I've got gbs too! Let's make a club :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Von! Cute lil one! Looks like a boy nub to me!!!


----------



## Twinminator

Twinminator said:


> May I be the first to congratulate you on your sweet little shrimp :) (provided I hit "send" before anyone else gets in there LOL!)
> 
> Looks like it's picking its nose in the first one lmao xxx

....or smoking a Cuban!!! :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Aww lovely scan pictures Shrimpy :happydance: Def looking like a boy nub to me :D xx


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> I've got gbs too! Let's make a club :winkwink:

yer we could call ourselves the strepcells lol


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> Darn it 2nd time!!!!! :rofl: Okay, may I be the SECOND to congratulate you !!!!!

i didnt congratulate her so you were first lol congrats by the way lol


----------



## Shrimpy

strepcells lol!! Well Im keeping everything crossed I don't have it this time but I won't hold my breath :( They nearly poisoned me with the wrong antibiotics last time because they were so busy!

S/he wasn't picking her/his nose, they were having a little sook on her/his hand!! My children don't do such vile things ... *cough*


----------



## kelly brown

omg just got back from my mums she went mad lol crying running around garden lol she rung every one in her phone booked and i aint joking i mean every one lol she was over the moon so was my nan god i am so happy x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

cute lil one von!!!!! 

hows everyone today?

yay on scans:happydance:

and yay your mom is happy kelly


----------



## cryingtrying

well just got back from doctors....doc uped my due date to march 4 she said i was 12 weeks today !!!! Thank god 1 more week and i'll be out of 1st trimester


----------



## Tanikit

Kelly that was nice - so glad your Mom is excited!

cryingtrying yay for being moved forward - can't wait to be out of 1st trimester!

Nice scan pics everyone. I got a dvd with last scan and now want to go and look at it and see if I can find an image I could check the nub theory on since the photos aren't useful for that. Better run - going to be late for work (again!)


----------



## kelly brown

my dog yesterday when getting him out the car he saw a cat but i never knew he had seem it i was looking other way and he pulled me so fucking quick and hard i had to drop the lead today i pulled all muscles in my arm and under boob god its sore just hope it aint hurt bubs x :( x


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Hello :D 

My EDD is March 2nd :D


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome ;)

So I'm off to a wedding tonight, how do I stat awake past 9?!!!


----------



## Anababe

Nixilix said:


> Welcome ;)
> 
> So I'm off to a wedding tonight, how do I stat awake past 9?!!!

I feel the same im at a birthday party tonight, setting off in half hour and im already wanting to go bed lol Hope you have a good night :hugs: xx


----------



## cryingtrying

kelly brown said:


> my dog yesterday when getting him out the car he saw a cat but i never knew he had seem it i was looking other way and he pulled me so fucking quick and hard i had to drop the lead today i pulled all muscles in my arm and under boob god its sore just hope it aint hurt bubs x :( x

Feel better...u must be sore after that!!! feel better sweetie


----------



## Tanikit

Kelly - ow, hope your arm recovers soon - get some rest!

Welcome Daisy!

Nix and Anababe enjoy getting out and try not to get too exhausted. 

DH's Mom came round today and babysat DD while I was work and I even got to have a nap this afternoon while she watched DD - bliss. DH is working this weekend too so its been great having some help and just generally some help.


----------



## kelly brown

cryingtrying said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> my dog yesterday when getting him out the car he saw a cat but i never knew he had seem it i was looking other way and he pulled me so fucking quick and hard i had to drop the lead today i pulled all muscles in my arm and under boob god its sore just hope it aint hurt bubs x :( x
> 
> Feel better...u must be sore after that!!! feel better sweetieClick to expand...

just hope my baby is ok :-( i am worrying now x


----------



## Tanikit

Kelly I am sure your babes is fine - he/she is very low down and protected in a big sac of fluid - so you take the strain and he/she just bounces - a bit like a goldfish in a bag of water - very safe from knocks. :hugs: Try not to worry and look after yourself.


----------



## kelly brown

Tanikit said:


> Kelly I am sure your babes is fine - he/she is very low down and protected in a big sac of fluid - so you take the strain and he/she just bounces - a bit like a goldfish in a bag of water - very safe from knocks. :hugs: Try not to worry and look after yourself.

thank babe just worry cos since then been having a belly ache on and off :-( god hope its just trapped wind or my ibs x


----------



## braijackava

Cant seem to get rid of the sick feeling today no matter what I eat or do. Blah! But yay for first appointment in 3 days.


----------



## braijackava

And had a good cry today, so feel a little better. This is so quiet lately =( Hope to many ladies didnt leave for good. I look forward to talking to all of you daily.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## LucBumpy10

Hello!
Found out I'm due on the 22nd March!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Welcome and congrats LucBumpy10 and any other new mommies I've missed.

Sorry I've been quite recently - really struggling for the energy to respond - been reading and trying to keep up to date.

Have my NT scan Tuesday morning so a excited and a bit nervous.

Hope everyone has stuck around and not left, would be a shame to loose you lovely ladies.

Sending big hugs to all who need it.


----------



## Beckster30

Hi Girls, hope you're all well,

Sorry not to update sooner, had our nuchal scan on friday, it went wonderfully! Baby is looking great, got some lovely scan pics of it playing peek a boo with it's hands over it's eyes. Was measuring a few days ahead so my due date has been changed from the 4th March to 1st March. It all seems a bit more real and we told the children who are absolutely thrilled! Got my 20 week scan on the 15th October, exciting times ahead!


----------



## Lady-K

Wow, I posted my dude date on here ages ago and occasionally I pop back to look at the first page to see how much the list has grown.

It's only today that I realised that that first page is followed by another *5000 *responses; chat and support by lovely ladies who are all due around the same time as me - exactly the kind of thread I've been looking for. I really did just think that everyone was just posting their due dates. 

Gosh I'm such a noob - need to open my eyes! Hopefully can pick up the thread from here-onwards.

So a belated introduction: HELLO! I'm just over 10 weeks along with my first babba. Got my first scan next Tuesday (24th). Very excited, seems like an age since I got my BFP. Have a gut-feeling I'm baking a boy, dunno why, but I just can't envisage it being a girl, and always refer to it as "he". I would be happy with either sex though - looking forward to employing the nub-guess skills of you all.

Happy 7-8 months! :kiss:


----------



## MumtoJ

Welcome again Lady-K - the thread is a bit quiet at the moment with all the MS and such like.


----------



## Tanikit

Hi to the new Moms and welcome to the thread proper Lady-K.

Have had a rough day with MS - sugars have been a bit low after a high level last night and I think that is affecting things as the nausea is supposed to be easing off now. 

DD decided she wanted to talk to the baby today so touched my stomach and said "baby, baby" It was so cute. She then decided that she had at least 5 babies of her own each with their own Winnie the Pooh character nappy which she changed herself and she gave them milk from both a bottle and her "boo-boos" She then told me when she took them for a walk they jumped out the prm and ran away and she had to catch them in a net and put them on her back and take them home and bath them and then bed. When I asked her where they slept she said: "some on the floor, some in my bed and some on the cupboard." She has a wild imagination. I'm just glad I am only having one!


----------



## MumtoJ

Bless her, all i get off my DS is when is the baby comming out - I thought I was impatient!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Ahh cute kids!!

Well I have had a 4hr nap today!! Well needed! Have no food in the house for dinner so debating what to have. Take out or go out? I can't decide on anything!!

I was so tired after my night out and I had cramps all night which are related to gas and constipation. Well I hope that's what they are ;)


----------



## MumtoJ

Rach, I'd go out then if you don't feel brilliant afterwards at least the house won't smell of the food.


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies. haven't posted in a while--feeling pretty good. a lot of my nausea/bloat has eased which is nice--still have some stomach issues but not all day. energy--now that's another story. where is it? i can lay around all day! i try not to of course, but every afternoon i can take a 2 hour break--even if i dont' sleep of just laying in bed. i feel lazy. i'm back at work in 3 weeks, so i hope the fatigue passes some so i can function! still some food intolerance but not really any food aversions. stuffy nose in the morning started a few days ago. and some flushing to my face in the mornings. that's bout it for now....hope you ladies are feeling okay and MS has began to subside for you. :hugs: to those that need it. :) :) :) to all


----------



## 2nd time

just been given a bebe listener cant get it to work ita either the battery or the heaphones bit disapointed lol wanted to try to hear bubs


----------



## 2nd time

was the battery lol tried again but cant hear anything guess its a bit soon


----------



## readynwilling

Hey all! Welcome new mum's and welcome back Lady-K!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a friends wedding yesterday it was nice. I also told our best friends about the baby, which was uber exciting. Feels a little more real now i can talk about it.

I also think im having a boy - thats my gut.. and what the chinese predicitor said... but i often catch myself refering to baby as "she"... so i dunno. It will be exciting to find out in a few months!


----------



## kiwimama

Think I'm the first one due on the 27th March 2011! Hope everyone is feeling ok, I'm so sick and exhausted at the moment!


----------



## membas#1

My chinese predictor says girl but with each passing day I think boy. SO asked me today "how long do we have to wait till we find that out?" And to think at one point we thought we wouldn't find out! Ha, who were we kidding! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Still no idea if we'll find out. Most likely will - our will power isn't the greatest!


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone - i had a scan today at 10+2 - it was awesome, little bubs was wriggling around and gave us a wave! My OB told me that having seen a strong HB at 10weeks we can be pretty confident going forward, so that has made me relax a little. 

I have my NT Scan next Thursday, at 11+5 - so looking forward to seeing bubs again! should get a clearer pic too as the machine she used today wasn't so clear. 

We'll def be finding out boy or girl - I'm waaaaaaaaaaayy too impatient not to! My instinct is boy and I keep calling it 'he' but obviously delighted either way - i do love little girls clothes!!!


----------



## kns

scan tomorrow yay.
13 weeks on wednesday
xx


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck for all the upcoming scans and yay for happy scans that have laready happened.

MS is very all over the place at the moment - had an awful morning with it but again its low sugar levels. I really can't stomach any more sweets so have switched to Lucozade and then want to just eat bland foods. I am seeing my endo this week and am really not looking forward to it.


----------



## 2nd time

i have been up all nght being sick soo tired want to cry . i wish my family were closer so i could call somone to look after dd while i puke and maybe sleep a little bit bo hoo wow is me


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> i have been up all nght being sick soo tired want to cry . i wish my family were closer so i could call somone to look after dd while i puke and maybe sleep a little bit bo hoo wow is me

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and more :hugs: so know how you feel, just went and got DS McDonalds as couldn't face preparing food for him.


----------



## 2nd time

i just feel so crap cant wait till dh comes home


----------



## HoolenT

HoolenT due 23 March 2011


----------



## 2nd time

HoolenT said:


> HoolenT due 23 March 2011

congratulations is this your first


----------



## readynwilling

HoolenT said:


> HoolenT due 23 March 2011

Congrats :flower:


----------



## razorhips

Hello all, had my scan today and all is looking good. They have listed my EDD as 28/02/2011 but I don't want to move and will more than likely be late anyway! Scan picture attached....good luck evryone else!
 



Attached Files:







23082010380.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kns

OH YEAH NEARLY 13 WEEKS WOOHOO!!!!!
CONGRATS to everyone having scans this time tomorrow will have a scan pic and will be telling everyone at work!!!!!!!!
will be a bit tricky with my ex but im sure she will understand.
xxx


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> OH YEAH NEARLY 13 WEEKS WOOHOO!!!!!
> CONGRATS to everyone having scans this time tomorrow will have a scan pic and will be telling everyone at work!!!!!!!!
> will be a bit tricky with my ex but im sure she will understand.
> xxx

when di you split with your x


----------



## kninham

March 13th for me!


----------



## braijackava

So I found out the other day my mother in law was telling people we were pregnant, when we had asked her not to! So we caved and emailed and facebooked everyone with the news. We wanted to tell everyone before she did! First appointment tomorrow to hear the heartbeat. Very excited! Maybe we can get an early scan, if not I have to wait 6 more weeks.

So I have been having a lot of fluttering/crawly sensations right where the baby should be. It has been a while since I was pregnant, so I dont quite remember the difference between gas and early fetal movement haha. So anyways I thought I was just wishful thinking, and there was no way I could feel baby move this early. But of course I googled it, and was suprised to find out that some women in their 3rd or later pregnancy have felt baby move from up to 8 weeks on. Still dont believe it and I probably has gas, but thought it was interesting. Also had a dream last night I was having a boy and I could see him moving in my belly.

Good luck for everyone with scans and appointments!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## kns

2nd time said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> OH YEAH NEARLY 13 WEEKS WOOHOO!!!!!
> CONGRATS to everyone having scans this time tomorrow will have a scan pic and will be telling everyone at work!!!!!!!!
> will be a bit tricky with my ex but im sure she will understand.
> xxx
> 
> when di you split with your xClick to expand...

we split from our relationship about April last year, the last time we were 'together' was this weekend last year.
we work together and are close as friends. our partners dont like it so we dont spend time together in our own time anymore.
she is moving to london in few weeks so my partner should feel better about that.
my life is so much better thanks to kim and wouldnt do anything to change it, kim is my world.
11 o clock tomorrow is scan yay.
x


----------



## amommy2be

congrats to everyone new!! I have been extremely exhausted lately. I have a hard time even getting all my work done at work. by the time I get home I dont want to cook. Poor hubby! lol


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hello ladies, I'll be leaving you, after having my first scan at 11 weeks and seeing strong heartbeat and being put forward to 11+5 had another scan a week later for nuchal testing and found out our baby had died, no warning, no bleeding, no pain. I had to have surgery on Wednesday, we are both devastated. The worst day of my life. 

Wishing you all health and happiness for the future.


----------



## msarkozi

I am so sorry Barbie :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Barbiebaby, I am so so sorry, I wish there was something I could say that would help, but words are just not enough, you are in my thoughts.

Look after yourself


----------



## readynwilling

So sorry Barbie :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry barbie! makes me nervous, i figured after there is a good hb and you have made it so far, everything would be ok. you are in my thoughts and prayers :cry: :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: barbie--so sorry for your loss. take good care of yourself during this time.


----------



## amommy2be

Barbie - I'm so sorry. You are in my prayers.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

So sorry to hear about your loss Barbie :hugs:


----------



## Lady-K

Devastating news Barbie. Can't imagine how you feel. So sorry for your loss and everything you must be going through :hugs:


----------



## Shrimpy

I'm so sorry Barbie, I wish there were some words I could say to take away your pain :cry: :hugs: Sending prayers your way!!


----------



## Tanikit

I'm so sorry Barbie :hugs: Will be thinking of you in the coming days.


----------



## Anababe

So sorry Barbie :cry:


----------



## Lolla

Sorry about your loss thinking of you...

I have my booking in appointment Thursday - not my scan - letter "got it wrong". So I will be 12+5 on Thursday to have first bloods whatsoever and then it could be 2-3 weeks from then when I have my first scan - rubbish system!


----------



## Anababe

I have my scan on Wed. Ill be 10+4. Im usually quite a positive person but for some reason im really worried about this scan. Im so scared about mmc i just cant wait to see my baby is healthy and hear a heartbeat, i just know tomorrow is going to go so slow! Least my scan is at 9am though so dont have to wait all day!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and those with ms are starting to feel better :hugs: mine started to get better few days ago now, i still take one anti sickness tablet in a morning as thats when its worst but seem to be ok rest of the day. Think thats whats got me worrying!

Anyway im so tired im going to go to bed now i think :sleep:


----------



## Rainbowpea

so so sorry barbie xx


----------



## Evian260

So very sorry for your loss, Barbie.... I can't imagine how hard this must be for you.... take care of yourself *hugs*


----------



## rainbowgroove

So very sorry Barbie :(


----------



## stickylizard

I WANNA JOIN!

26th March :D

Stickylizard

Baby no 1!

:D


----------



## braijackava

Welcome stickylizard and congrats!
So sorry barbie.....


----------



## 2nd time

12 weeks tomorrow yh cant wait ti;l scan already told people but wish i hadnt as it would b fun to have somthing to look forward too


----------



## rainbowgroove

Welcome Stickylizard and anyone else I've missed :thumbup:
Hope everyone is feeling tickety boo :flower:
I've got my first midwifes appointment at 10.15. Quite nervous about it, even though I have 3 kids already - you'd think I'd know the routine by now :shrug:
Ceri xx


----------



## membas#1

Hi all--it's 1:00am here and I'm up eating toast. I woke up hungrier than hungry and knew if I didn't eat I'd be miserable the rest of the night...so I"m eating in the middle of the night. Oh how my stomach runs my life right now. I hope this doesn't become a habit--I did a fair amount of mid-night snacking in week 7, I am not a fan. I could eat 2 pieces of toast, maybe 3, but I'll stick to 1 and half banana and hope to heck I'm back asleep in just a bit.

Good luck to those with scans. I have my first dr. appt on Thursday and am excited to hopefully (fx'd and all) hear the heartbeat! Told a few more close friends today--that's fun...but they know that we are not spreading the word just yet--until we can tell our families around labor day. YAY! I'm ready to tell people--it feels more real that way!

Have a good day all--I'm going back to bed when so many of you are starting your day :)


----------



## kns

im so so sorry bariebaby.
we have our 3rd scan today 12 weeks + 6 and we are both petrified that its not going to be ok. my partner is tryingf not to show me how scared she was until it all came out last night.
i have been panicking and just want everything to be ok as had a loss in november and dont know how we would cope if anything went wrong again.

barbie i just hope you are dealing with everything ok and talking to people. i wish you all the best for the future.
stacey
x


----------



## kelly brown

so sorry barbie is any one eles got ms when will it dye down x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> im so so sorry bariebaby.
> we have our 3rd scan today 12 weeks + 6 and we are both petrified that its not going to be ok. my partner is tryingf not to show me how scared she was until it all came out last night.
> i have been panicking and just want everything to be ok as had a loss in november and dont know how we would cope if anything went wrong again.
> 
> barbie i just hope you are dealing with everything ok and talking to people. i wish you all the best for the future.
> stacey
> x

good luck you two hope evrything is fine want to see pics as soon as you have them.


----------



## Nixilix

I'm still sick, it hasn't lifted at all!! 

Good luck with scans and appointments today xx


----------



## Anababe

Ive still got ms, not as bad as it was but its def there :( Scan tomorrow :happydance: cant wait!


----------



## kns

just got back from scan will upload asap
we are now dated 13 + 2 yay and due 27th Feb.
baby so active wiggling and flipping.
amazing
xxx


----------



## kns

this is our son or daughter due 27th Feb 2011 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13w2days.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

sooo sorry barbie :cry: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> this is our son or daughter due 27th Feb 2011 :happydance:

looks like a wittle boy how happy are you


----------



## kns

i know it looked huge compared to 3 weeks ago, it was amazing, kims parents are paying for 4d scan at 20 weeks 12th October we are putting the extra in for video movie etc.
can start to get excited now as we are in 2nd trimester yay
xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww lovely scan picture kns. I agree looks like a little boy :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> i know it looked huge compared to 3 weeks ago, it was amazing, kims parents are paying for 4d scan at 20 weeks 12th October we are putting the extra in for video movie etc.
> can start to get excited now as we are in 2nd trimester yay
> xx

i had a 4d with my dd it was a waste of money she looked like a puppy dog with 6 fingers could have been quite scary but lucky i have my head screwed on


----------



## braijackava

KNS I am in the same boat as you today. I had a loss in October, and today is my first appointment this pregnancy. So I am scared they wont be able to hear a heartbeat or there will be something wrong. I am a little excited to though, since the logical part of me knows everything will be fine. I feel a lot different this time around. Last time the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks, and I neverhad any pregnancy symptoms. This time I have had a lot and I actually feel preggo. So glad your scan went well and reassured you!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck braijackava. Great scan pics KNS.

Had first scan at noon today. Lovely to actually see Babba at last.  Pics in forum - nub guesses welcome!


----------



## 2nd time

Lady-K said:


> Good luck braijackava. Great scan pics KNS.
> 
> Had first scan at noon today. Lovely to actually see Babba at last.  Pics in forum - nub guesses welcome!

may be a boy looks like somthing more than a little nub lol


----------



## 2nd time

does anyone know f you get your bouny packs the second time round

i rang bounty you get a pack with each prgnancy yehhh they are really cool has anyone had their first one yet


----------



## kelly brown

lovely scan pictures ladies nothing to report still got ms went out today brought 6 pack of wipes tommy tipee bottles and new born nappies and a baby grow  x


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> lovely scan pictures ladies nothing to report still got ms went out today brought 6 pack of wipes tommy tipee bottles and new born nappies and a baby grow  x

lol thats so exciting isnt it lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! great scan news kns and lady-k:happydance:

i went to appt yesterday and baby is doing fine. heartbeat was 160 bpm. supposed to go back in two weeks but cuz of labor day holiday, will be two and half weeks. she wants to see how spotting is going and might schedule another scan to check on subchorionic bleed thingy. hopefully it will be gone. will get a scan for sure at 18 weeks to check brain development and sex.

kns- was your subchorionic bleed gone now??


----------



## Tanikit

kns and blessedmomma so glad your scans and appointments went well.

Braijackava let us know how things went/go.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to hear about last time brai!

praying for you that it all goes wonderful this time and you feel reassured that baby is ok.:hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all great to see the scan pics

Had my NT scan and bloods done today and came back Low Risk so am a happy girl also was very relieved to see all the bits where they should be etc.

View attachment BabyH.pdf


----------



## MumtoJ

Hope the above has worked - the only way I could get it to go on let me know if you can open it ta


----------



## pinkycat

Hi everyone. I have been away for a few days, im so glad to be back.
Barbiebaby- I'm so sorry for your loss :cry: xx
some lovely scan pics- im nervous and excited for mine on thursday.
mumtoj - such a cute pic xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Pinkycat have you been away somewhere nice??


----------



## Anababe

Aww lovely scan pics :)

Im usually quite emotional with films i always have been.. but im sat here crying like i havent cried in a long time after watching Marley and Me :cry::rofl: LOL Thats got to be the pregnancy hormones!!

Scan in the morning :D Wont have chance to come on before as we'll have to set off early to be there for 9am but will update with pic when i come home :D

Off to bed now. Night :) xxx


----------



## braijackava

Everything went good. They couldn't hear the heartbeat from outside so I got an ultrasound. Heartbeat was 176bpm and baby measuring exactly on schedule. So happy! Will put pics up when I get home.


----------



## braijackava

Here's the bub!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30881895&fbid=1376589650858&id=1115354016

Or not. Not quite sure how to put it on here will keep trying.


----------



## braijackava

Did it work?:blush::blush:

Yay!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## blessedmomma

what lil precious ones braijackava and mumtoj!:happydance:


----------



## rainbowgroove

Loving all the scan pics, congrats :happydance:
I found the hearbeat for the first time on the doppler this morning :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

12 weeks today yehh taking dd to get weighed an measured at health visitor bet she is 14lb plus


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> lovely scan pictures ladies nothing to report still got ms went out today brought 6 pack of wipes tommy tipee bottles and new born nappies and a baby grow  x
> 
> lol thats so exciting isnt it lolClick to expand...

 i no got loads now  x


----------



## pinkycat

MumtoJ said:


> Pinkycat have you been away somewhere nice??

We just went to wales for a few days. It was raining and very windy, so DD2 was terrified in the caravan at night. She didn't settle untill 3am on monday night and DD1 woke at 6am. I was so tired we came home early. Bit of a disaster really :haha:

How are you bump buddy?:)xx


----------



## kns

least you had a break pinkycat.
we are Feb mummies now:( been put up a week. but staying in this thread.
tried findiong heartbeat this morning then gave up, just kept hearing the placenta whoosing noise, will try later whne have more time.
any tips with the doppler?
x


----------



## Anababe

Scan went well today thwy put me back a bit im 9+6 now but baby was waving and jumping around :D Will put pic on later :)


----------



## kns

Anababe said:


> Scan went well today thwy put me back a bit im 9+6 now but baby was waving and jumping around :D Will put pic on later :)

WOW congrats cant wait see pic x


----------



## 2nd time

my dd is 28 weeks 14lb.2oz and 2ft 7inch tall ohh they grow so quick my buba is 12 weeks old about 2inch and weighes about 1 oz how strange


----------



## Anababe

Heres pic of bubs. S/he was measuring 3 cm and was very active. I went today expecting the worst so i started crying when i saw the little heart beating away :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kns

natty1985 please dont leave hun, ignore the comments, i havent offended anyone well the majority of people on here anyway!
xxx


----------



## kerryneann

hello i am kerry and i am due 18/3/2011


----------



## kns

wow ace scan congrats.
same here about expecting the worse.
x


----------



## Anababe

Welcome Kerry :)

Yeah kns its great to see them moving around isnt it :D I think it didnt help that i didnt know my dates exact. Ive used a donor with my last two pregnancies so knew exactly when i ov'd etc but this was all unknown to me, i had no idea i was pregnant so its nice now to have a proper date and have seen baby is healthy :happydance:

Got my next scan on 4th Nov but ill prob get a private one between now and then lol

xx


----------



## Tanikit

Anababe love the scan pic - so cute!

Welcome Kerry and congrats!

13 weeks today and I have been very down lately - worried its the depression again, but it may just be pure exhaustion. My psychologist wanted to phone my DH today to tell him I REALLY need sleep now - with DD up 2-5x a night and no chance of naps and all the hypoglycaemia the entire pregnancy it is really taking its toll now.

Went to the endo today and had an HbA1C done - not sure when I will get the results - shouldn't take too long. He's still worried about the lows and told me not to worry if they go slightly high (and I mean quite high as in 12) this week if I can just stop it going under 4. I am not terribly happy as going above 8 is bad, let alone 12, but at the same time low after low after low is taking too high a toll right now. Ah well, guess its back to the drawing board with the insulin yet again.

Second trimester starts tomorrow - yay!


----------



## kns

WOW how come you used a donr?
we also used a donor.
xxx


----------



## Anababe

kns said:


> WOW how come you used a donr?
> we also used a donor.
> xxx

Im gay hun. Long story about this baby i wont go into it all here lol but yeah i was with my ex gf when i got pregnant with first but she left at 7 weeks and i had my second on my own with same donor. This baby.. well, its just something that wasnt supposed to happen but now it has im really happy :)

xx


----------



## DramaFreeMama

I love all your scan pics!! I can't wait to get mine next week ^_^ I'm so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies and welcome kerry!!:hugs: to all

kns- when i was at dr mon, she had to put the doppler really low down. like just barely above my pubic bone. couldnt find hb til she pointed it down. maybe that will help hun.
was your partners bleed gone from inside?


----------



## MumtoJ

Welcome Kerry and congrats.

so so tired today - DS is at a different childminder for a couple of weeks normal one taking holidays - he went to sleep ok but woke at 2 and didn't settle properly until 4 so was up and down like a yo-yo. feeling it now - hoping he sleeps through all night tonight. Tankit I don't know how you do it every night with your DD - i need my sleep or I am not a pleasent person.

Tankit good luck with the sugar levels hope with moving into 2nd tri things start settling down.

Pinkycat, I'm getting there slowly MS still getting me down but finding the complete exhaustion worse this time. Still off the meds so thats go to be a good sign but in bed for 9 each night and if I don't get to sleep quickly dinner departs. How about you how are you getting on, any more energy? how are the headaches etc? Look after yourself

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok, Natty hope your still lurking if not posting and there seems to be quite a few that have gone quiet hope it cause they too busy getting out and about and not too down from MS etc.

Big Hugs to all


----------



## MumtoJ

Wow - just realised they've moved the thread to a new home wonder if thats why its been a bit quiet ????


----------



## Nixilix

Still can't find hb on Doppler stupid thing! Got midwife on Tuesday anyway, she said shell try then. 

Going on a barge on Friday... Sounds great with morning sickness hahaha


----------



## readynwilling

I think they just must have moved the threads today... i was noseing around yesterday to see what months were in what Tri and we were still in the first tri board. Makes sense though - we don't have to make a new thread for 2nd tri anymore.

So i was planning on rearranging the first post a bit for the 2nd tri thread (nothing major) and i guess as we start to have 20 week scans if you want to tell if its :blue: or :pink: or if you are on team :yellow: i can add those to your usernames.


----------



## pinkycat

MumtoJ said:


> Welcome Kerry and congrats.
> 
> so so tired today - DS is at a different childminder for a couple of weeks normal one taking holidays - he went to sleep ok but woke at 2 and didn't settle properly until 4 so was up and down like a yo-yo. feeling it now - hoping he sleeps through all night tonight. Tankit I don't know how you do it every night with your DD - i need my sleep or I am not a pleasent person.
> 
> Tankit good luck with the sugar levels hope with moving into 2nd tri things start settling down.
> 
> Pinkycat, I'm getting there slowly MS still getting me down but finding the complete exhaustion worse this time. Still off the meds so thats go to be a good sign but in bed for 9 each night and if I don't get to sleep quickly dinner departs. How about you how are you getting on, any more energy? how are the headaches etc? Look after yourself
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing ok, Natty hope your still lurking if not posting and there seems to be quite a few that have gone quiet hope it cause they too busy getting out and about and not too down from MS etc.
> 
> Big Hugs to all

Im sorry to hear the MS is still bad. I really hope it eases for you soon. I really hate to say it when your feeling crap but my MS is much better now. Still feel a bit sick but not been sick since last tuesday. Im with you with the exhaustion though, I feel like someone has taken my batteries out and headaches are still bad. 
My scan is tomorrow and im excited but very scared xx


----------



## pinkycat

Anyone seen anything of twinminator? I hope she is still around


----------



## braijackava

So my doctor yesterday gave me a couple insights that made me not to happy. First, since I have had preeclampsia with all my other pregnancies, she said my chance of not getting it and going full term are less than 10%. Also since my last 2 epidurals did not work, she said I probably have scar tissue in my back. And since they cant change where they put it in, it probably wont work this time around either. On top of that, if I get induced, which I have like a 90% chance of, my labor will probably go faster than last time and be more painful. So all that makes me very scared! I am planning on getting my tubes tied the day after I give birth. So all in all it should be an awesome hospital stay! Haha at least I get my baby! So the day I actually give birth will probably me more like the first week of March.

She also told me because I weigh more I shouldnt gain more than 10 lbs. Sad. Havent gained anything yet. Just hope I dont end up on bedrest or in the hospital this time. Hope everyone is doing well and starting to feel better. I am slowly feeling better. Been feeling really sick, but havent actually gotten sick once this pregnancy. But trust me I earned it from the last pregnancies. 

Hugs to everyone having a hard time. Sorry for the long post. Just sitting at home and bored.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Yay had my 12 weeks scan today everything looks great  so releived....

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374402.jpg


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh and they put me foward im now due 6th march


----------



## braijackava

Awesome scan! Its amazing how fast they grow at this point. I had a scan yesterday at 10 weeks and you couldnt even see legs. Just feet on stubs haha.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## readynwilling

Pinky - I recall seeing a post not that long ago... I hope she is just busy too!

Great scan Shell'sangels - i'll change your EDD. 

That is some scary news Braijackava... but it will be worth it in the end!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi all!! 

How is everyone doing? I've been offline for about a week (ms has been *killing* my ability to get absolutely anything done, including surfing and even reading online). I will go back and catch up as much as I can! 

I'm slowly starting to have a few good days with the ms, but then it will get worse again for several days. Bleh!

We had our first OB visit today, and the dr. said she thinks it is totally fine for me to take the Zofran daily if I need to. This is the first dr. to tell us that and I am SO grateful that (hopefully) I can now get back to work a bit more regularly, and just feel a bit better in general! I'm still hoping the ms will ebb completely over the next few weeks (I'm in 12th week now) but at least this should help get me back on track at the office. 

The baby looked great today, and I will post the scan pic as soon as I can. On screen, baby actually did a backflip for us LOL. It was so cute!! Baby was very active in there on the screen, and dr. said everything looks great. I'm still on target for my March 13 due date!

Hope all are doing well, and please check in when you can! I know I am not the only one who's only able to log in occasionally right now, but here's hoping we are all feeling MUCH better soon! 

Hugs!


----------



## rottpaw

Shell'sAngels said:


> Yay had my 12 weeks scan today everything looks great  so releived....
> 
> https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374402.jpg

Beautiful! So glad all is well! I'm only 11.5 weeks, but I'm getting close enough to that 12 week mark to feel safer, anyway!

:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

The dogs decided to go swimming in the duck pond on our walk today, and came out covered in duck poop! So gross! Hubby was at work so I had to wash them off all while feeling sick to my stomach already. I almost threw up, but held it in. Yeck!

Kids are all starting school on Monday!!!! Wohoo! It will be nice since I have felt soooo tired. The house will be so much easier to take care of too.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## rottpaw

Anababe said:


> Heres pic of bubs. S/he was measuring 3 cm and was very active. I went today expecting the worst so i started crying when i saw the little heart beating away :cloud9:


Yay Ana! So glad everything looks good! Ours was waving and jumping around today too, which just makes me smile! It's like they know we're watching! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies! great scan news kns and lady-k:happydance:
> 
> i went to appt yesterday and baby is doing fine. heartbeat was 160 bpm. supposed to go back in two weeks but cuz of labor day holiday, will be two and half weeks. she wants to see how spotting is going and might schedule another scan to check on subchorionic bleed thingy. hopefully it will be gone. will get a scan for sure at 18 weeks to check brain development and sex.
> 
> kns- was your subchorionic bleed gone now??

YAY Melissa! So glad all is well! We go back in 5 weeks, which seems long at this point ;-) How are you feeling?


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Hi all great to see the scan pics
> 
> Had my NT scan and bloods done today and came back Low Risk so am a happy girl also was very relieved to see all the bits where they should be etc.
> 
> View attachment 110912

Awesome, Cathryn! Great news! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Hi girls, hope everyone is feeling slightly better? Not me though!!! 

Congrats on scan shell! 

Got my letter from hospital that says Risk for downsyndrome is low so I'm pleased about that. I'm going on holiday for 5 days in 3 wks, I can't wait to get away.


----------



## Lady-K

Lovely scan pic everyone! Congrats!.


----------



## 2nd time

have we moved to second tri thread now then ii had to search for this page


----------



## kns

Anababe said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> WOW how come you used a donr?
> we also used a donor.
> xxx
> 
> Im gay hun. Long story about this baby i wont go into it all here lol but yeah i was with my ex gf when i got pregnant with first but she left at 7 weeks and i had my second on my own with same donor. This baby.. well, its just something that wasnt supposed to happen but now it has im really happy :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Anababe where you from?
my partner kim is pregnant for the 3rd time.
the 1st time was as a result of something not to discuss and then around 18 months ago her doctor told her if she wants kids try now as she will be infertile due to endometriosis, her partner then said she never wanted kids so kim didnt try then her girlfriend left her and kim decided do this on her own.
when we met she was just about to have her donation of a friend so she did it on her own and found out 8 weeks later she was pregnant but lost it at 9 weeks.

we thenm decided to try together, oh and her so called friend dropped out before she found out she was pregnant.

so we searched a place called tadpole forum for a suitable donor and found him then tried in May and it worked first time so here we are nearly 14 weeks pregnant.

x


----------



## kelly brown

i am moving over to 2nd trimster  today 13weeks x:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## kns

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies and welcome kerry!!:hugs: to all
> 
> kns- when i was at dr mon, she had to put the doppler really low down. like just barely above my pubic bone. couldnt find hb til she pointed it down. maybe that will help hun.
> was your partners bleed gone from inside?

yeah no blood anywhere so pleased, ok will try later with doppler.

xxx


----------



## kelly brown

ms is slowing down still being sick but just a little now x


----------



## kelly brown

i got a question looking at buying a doppler but it says use from 28weeks is this right x


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> ms is slowing down still being sick but just a little now x

i there a march mommies 2nd tri page how will i find you all when you move help i dont want to be left on my own


----------



## kns

i couldnt find march mummies in 2nd trimester but its moved into discussions i think so we dont move into 2nd trimester we all stay together yay :)????????
xxx


----------



## 2nd time

hop so i dnt want to lose you All


----------



## kelly brown

does this post go over automaticly or do we have to find the page  any one no about dopplers as the one i was lookin at said 28weeks :( x


----------



## Anababe

kns - I live in Darwen. Sorry to hear about everything your OH has gone through, fingers crossed everything goes well in this pregnancy :hugs: Where abouts in Cheshire are you? When i first got pregnant and i was with my ex we lived in Macclesfield i moved back over here when we split.

xx


----------



## natty1985

Kelly, it must not be a very good one you need one that says from 12 weeks x i went on amazon for mine x


----------



## Nixilix

This thread is now in the lounge area so it will stay here through all trimesters. At the top it shows where it is.

Off to make a cheese and coleslaw sandwich!


----------



## kns

natty yay, glad to see ya xxx


----------



## 2nd time

6 days till scan yehh


----------



## readynwilling

Yes yesterday at some point they moved all the "months" from the trimester sections to the lounge area. 

If you are still searching each time for the tread you can just click on thread tools, and then click subscribe to thread, and then if you click on USER CP when you log in all your subscribed threads with new posts will show up! So you don't have to navigate around the forum.

Don't worry 2ndtime - were not going anywhere :hugs: 

2ND TRI TODAY :wohoo::wohoo: :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Lady-K

readynwilling said:


> 2ND TRI TODAY :wohoo::wohoo: :yipee::yipee:

:wohoo: Congrats!


----------



## readynwilling

Lady-K said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> 2ND TRI TODAY :wohoo::wohoo: :yipee::yipee:
> 
> :wohoo: Congrats!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun! You'll be there soon too!


----------



## MrsH1980

Can you change me from 3 March to 6 March? Scan put me back a few days :)

Ta muchly xx


----------



## kns

congrats to all those hitting the 3RD TRIMESTER stage, never thought we would make it ourselves.
xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Hi there guys and gals... you have a few days away and they hide the ruddy thread from ya! :winkwink: Jolly good idea though, especially when it comes to trimester-crossing issues.

It's nice to see the tone of the posts becoming more and more chipper :flower: the ms must be easing eh ladies :thumbup: and of course all those reassuring scans and doppler successes.

Just when I think my nausea's getting better I prove myself wrong, I still can't face anything much more exotic than cornflakes for tea. And for some reason I'm missing DH more than ever, hormones are making the evenings alone sooo hard. :nope: Oh well, I'm 11 weeks (from LMP) tomorrow, can't last much longer can it..! And got my dating scan Tuesday so something to look forward to, but I'm fully expecting they'll put my due date back a bit. BUT FOR NOW I'M 11 WEEKS :haha: (...and probably will be for a fortnight lol)


----------



## pinkycat

Im back from my scan. I had a student sonographer which was good cos she was being shown everything and she was asking loads of questions. Then the other lady took all the measurements. Baby was being naughty though and was asleep in a ball so they weren't able to do the nuchal measurements. 
They also put me forward to 12+4 so EDD 6march.


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> congrats to all those hitting the 3RD TRIMESTER stage, never thought we would make it ourselves.
> xxx

3rd trimester lol wow time does fly lol:haha:


----------



## MrsH1980

Twinminator said:


> And for some reason I'm missing DH more than ever, hormones are making the evenings alone sooo hard

You poor thing :hugs:...tell me about the hormones though....I burst in to tears at dinner last night because I had cooked a roast and forgotten to buy cranberry sauce :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! great scan news kns and lady-k:happydance:
> 
> i went to appt yesterday and baby is doing fine. heartbeat was 160 bpm. supposed to go back in two weeks but cuz of labor day holiday, will be two and half weeks. she wants to see how spotting is going and might schedule another scan to check on subchorionic bleed thingy. hopefully it will be gone. will get a scan for sure at 18 weeks to check brain development and sex.
> 
> kns- was your subchorionic bleed gone now??
> 
> YAY Melissa! So glad all is well! We go back in 5 weeks, which seems long at this point ;-) How are you feeling?Click to expand...

hey hun! have missed you. i am doing good. have been having some trouble sleeping off and on, and some headaches every now and then. ms is really almost gone though, so yay to that. how are you feeling now??


----------



## blessedmomma

kns- so glad your oh bleed has cleared up. hope mine has too.:thumbup:

yay on good scans ladies and hope everyones ms starts going away soon.:hugs:

natty- soooo happy your back!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Anababe

So so tired today :cry: I have no energy at all just had to ask if childminder would drop boys off for me :(

When i saw midwife yesterday she said although my iron level were not too bad at 12.1 my ferritin level was very low (was 18 and should be over 30 she said) so ive been put on iron tablets 3xday. I expected this as i got quite bad anaemia with both my other pregnancies just thought it might be a bit later on.

Is anyone else on iron? Any idea how long it takes to start making you feel better? I just want my motivation back, i feel like such a bad mum with not being able to play with them like i used to do :(


----------



## Tanikit

Well I got my HbA1c back today for the first trimester - it was 7.2 (it was 6.9 with my DD for the same stage) They said they aim for 7.0 here so its close enough - I know overseas they aim for even less (I think 6.0) but I will never manage that and this will have to do - its well down on what it used to be and if I can keep it there all pregnancy it won't be too bad and also 1 month of that I didn't know I was pregnant so that would also push it up a bit (it measures the last 3 months)

Been very down and exhausted lately - my psychologist phoned DH to tell him he must let me sleep as I haven't had a full nights sleep all pregnancy for one or other reason. He let me sleep all night last night and I do feel slightly better today and hopefully can also nap all morning tomorrow.

Moving to the second trimester today and hoping things will sort out a bit now.

Yay for all the happy scans and hope people start feeling better soon.

Anababe sorry no idea - I know blood takes 3 months to turn over (red blood cells live 100 days but obviously some is replaced every day so I guess it depends how anaemic you are and how fast your bone marrow kicks out new cells - hopefully not too long but it won't be overnight)


----------



## Nixilix

Anyone had lower back pain? It's More like cramps...


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Anyone had lower back pain? It's More like cramps...

i get back ache its all ya liagments and muscle ajusting and loserning x


----------



## kelly brown

really fancy soup tonight minestrone lol with loads of toast xx


----------



## Anababe

mm i love minestrone soup though not sure id have it with toast! hehe


----------



## amommy2be

Congrats to all the ladies moving into 2nd tri!!! We are all getting there! I know I have finally started to get some energy back but now I'm not sleeping very well at night. Just toss and turn most nights.


----------



## Lolla

Well had booking in appointment today - urine and blood tests (terrified of blood tests managed to get through it - I'm so tough at everything but needles!)

Scan FINALLY booked for Sep 6th - she said she would scan me today as I'm 12+5 but FOB really wanted to be there (we're not together) so next appointment is Sep 6th, will be over 14 weeks then!

Hope everyones feeling okay and coming out of the early MS stages well - we'll soon all be in second tri soon xxx


----------



## L82

So happy today, had my first scan, all is well and measuring 2 days ahead so now official due date is the 2nd March!!

Little one was so cute and moving around so much..... roll on 18th October to find out if we are pink or blue!!!!


----------



## kns

12th october we find out if boy or girl yay!
going away to repston in morning cant wait!!!!
xxx


----------



## membas#1

hi all...just a quick check in. had 10 week OB appointment today and got to hear HB :) Sounded so cool. 171 BPM. so nice to hear it and know all is well :)


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! great scan news kns and lady-k:happydance:
> 
> i went to appt yesterday and baby is doing fine. heartbeat was 160 bpm. supposed to go back in two weeks but cuz of labor day holiday, will be two and half weeks. she wants to see how spotting is going and might schedule another scan to check on subchorionic bleed thingy. hopefully it will be gone. will get a scan for sure at 18 weeks to check brain development and sex.
> 
> kns- was your subchorionic bleed gone now??
> 
> YAY Melissa! So glad all is well! We go back in 5 weeks, which seems long at this point ;-) How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun! have missed you. i am doing good. have been having some trouble sleeping off and on, and some headaches every now and then. ms is really almost gone though, so yay to that. how are you feeling now??Click to expand...

Hey Melissa! I actually had trouble sleeping last night, as well. Hope it's not going to become a pattern. First I was too sick to fall asleep, then after a Zofran was too hungry! My ms is still going strong, but I'm hoping to turn the corner soon. Maybe in another week or so. And yeah, I get the headaches but think sometimes it's the meds. 

You're a week ahead of me, right? About 12.5 weeks so far? I'm 11.5 today.

Hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

i have ordered a doppler god i am bricking it i hope i find bubs hb or ill be a wreck lol x


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all - still feel sick but so far haven't actually been sick fx it last and gets better


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello everyone

Hope we are all doing well  second tri is getting closer for a lot of us soon :thumbup:

My sickness seems to have dwindled quite a lot and now I just get the occasional wave rather than feeling sick all day every day like I was doing which I am pleased about.

Am just counting down to our dating scan next Friday now and keeping our fingers crossed that its good news :)


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Ive got an appt at clinic in an hour, been hving really bad cramps all morning and when i just went toilet there was bright red blood on the toilet paper :( Im trying not be too worried i only saw baby on wed but best get it checked out.

I will update when im home :) xx


----------



## kelly brown

hope its good news x x


----------



## Tanikit

Anababe thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Anababe said:


> Morning
> 
> Ive got an appt at clinic in an hour, been hving really bad cramps all morning and when i just went toilet there was bright red blood on the toilet paper :( Im trying not be too worried i only saw baby on wed but best get it checked out.
> 
> I will update when im home :) xx

Hope all is ok - thinking of you


----------



## pinkycat

anababe - I hope all is ok. :hugs: xx


----------



## rainbowgroove

Anababe, keeping everything crossed for you ((((hugs))))


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi all had my nuchal results back 1 in 21485... thats good odds right??


----------



## natty1985

brilliant odds xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Keeping everything crossed for you Ana xx :hugs: xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Fab odds

Natty good to see you about - how are you doing? Also where abouts is the Mammas and Pappas outlet you were talking about ages ago? I live in Wolves so not a million miles from you was thinking of popping across to it one of the days


----------



## Anababe

Thankyou everyone :hugs:

Everything is fine. Baby is well, ive been sent home and just told to rest for a couple of days. If im worried i can go back in. But im feeling much better now and theres been no more bleeding xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Glad everything is ok, now take it easy and look after yourself


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls

I just wanted to stop by and let u knw that i wish u all the very best with the rest of your pregnancies and im so glad to see Kelly and Natty are going strong after all the worry xx
I am glad for u all of course.

I have recovered well but still have my sad moments. The first baby we lost would of been due this wk so bit hard this wk but have to get on with my life. What has happened has happened and there is no changing it sadly.

I start my new job at a contact centre on tuesday, i have a xmas shopping trip to Poland booked for Nov with my friend, Paris in Dec for our wedding anniversary and benidorm booked for june with 15 girls for a hen party 
We are looking to start IVF in july/Aug next year and the Dr seems to think we have a good chance as everything else is fine other than me having no tubes.
So we are very hopeful xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

AQ I am so pleased to see your getting on okay and are making sure you have lots of nice things in your calendar,

Look afteryourself and wishing you lots of luck for next year


----------



## 2nd time

aq its so nice to hear from you. I hope you enjoy all your travel plan and you new job, keeping yourself busy with lot of nice things sound like the best medicen you should be nice an rexald for when you start ivf. i really do wish you all the best your in my prayers xx


----------



## natty1985

AQ im so pleased you have nice things to focus on , you deserve all the happiness in the world :) Please keep in touch with us all from time to time to let us know how you get on on your holibobs im sure a few nice holidays before you start IVF will bbe lovely and i wish you every success xx

Ana glad everything isok now feet up and rest rest rest!!

Mum 2 j the factory shop is on the Octogon in Hanley stoke on trent do you know where the casino is ? where valintinos used to be ? next to the festival park ? xx


----------



## kelly brown

hi ya aq glad your doctor is feeling positive cor you got a few nice holiday ahead of you keep ya chin up babe x x


----------



## kelly brown

yay anababe glad all is ok x


----------



## babyharris201

Hi ladies,
Congrats to those with recent scans! It's so exciting! Anababe, glad everything is A-OK! AQ, I wish you all the luck next year! You seem to have a lot of nice things planned in the next few months, which will be nice to get your mind off things. Good luck!

I am starting to freak out.... I don't know why exactly.... maybe because 2nd trimester is right around the corner, and I have yet to see my lil peanut.... I did hear the heartbeat 2 weeks ago. I just wish I could see my baby! Sept 28th can't come soon enough! My ms has subsided now. Although heart burn has kicked in, and its just as bad as the ms was! I keep feeling these little pops in my lower abdomin too. I'm just going to let myself believe its my lil peanut, to keep me thinking positive. I'm still scared to get attached to peanut, it scares me still. When will the fear go away?!
I hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## 2nd time

babyharris201 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Congrats to those with recent scans! It's so exciting! Anababe, glad everything is A-OK! AQ, I wish you all the luck next year! You seem to have a lot of nice things planned in the next few months, which will be nice to get your mind off things. Good luck!
> 
> I am starting to freak out.... I don't know why exactly.... maybe because 2nd trimester is right around the corner, and I have yet to see my lil peanut.... I did hear the heartbeat 2 weeks ago. I just wish I could see my baby! Sept 28th can't come soon enough! My ms has subsided now. Although heart burn has kicked in, and its just as bad as the ms was! I keep feeling these little pops in my lower abdomin too. I'm just going to let myself believe its my lil peanut, to keep me thinking positive. I'm still scared to get attached to peanut, it scares me still. When will the fear go away?!
> I hope all you ladies are doing well!!

you worry youwill get af then that you wont make it to 12 weeks then that there might be somthing wrong , then about the labour then about feeding ,walking an talking, then about schoolan exams, college, ining the right partner then the grankids and finally about what they will do when your no longer around sorru to be a woory wort but thats life lol. it great fun too though, i keep saying a beautiful 9 month journy followed by yeas of worry lol:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! great scan news kns and lady-k:happydance:
> 
> i went to appt yesterday and baby is doing fine. heartbeat was 160 bpm. supposed to go back in two weeks but cuz of labor day holiday, will be two and half weeks. she wants to see how spotting is going and might schedule another scan to check on subchorionic bleed thingy. hopefully it will be gone. will get a scan for sure at 18 weeks to check brain development and sex.
> 
> kns- was your subchorionic bleed gone now??
> 
> YAY Melissa! So glad all is well! We go back in 5 weeks, which seems long at this point ;-) How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun! have missed you. i am doing good. have been having some trouble sleeping off and on, and some headaches every now and then. ms is really almost gone though, so yay to that. how are you feeling now??Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Melissa! I actually had trouble sleeping last night, as well. Hope it's not going to become a pattern. First I was too sick to fall asleep, then after a Zofran was too hungry! My ms is still going strong, but I'm hoping to turn the corner soon. Maybe in another week or so. And yeah, I get the headaches but think sometimes it's the meds.
> 
> You're a week ahead of me, right? About 12.5 weeks so far? I'm 11.5 today.
> 
> Hugs!! :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah im about a week ahead. we were a day apart i think but i got moved up at my last scan. it seems like when i drink pepsi, which is normally my favorite, i get headaches. i get a good night sleep about twice a week now. uuuggghhhh, hard not to be grumpy!!

anababe- glad your baby is ok

aq- sooooo happy your getting on and have plans for IVF for the future.


----------



## Nixilix

Anababe so glad all is well. And great to heat from you AQ xxx enjoy your plans wrote IVF and best of luck with that xxxx

I don't really feel part of 1st tri cause everyone is a but futher back but everyone in 2nd tri is really far ahead. I need a 1.5 tri!!

Still poorly, actually threw up AFTER dinner last night and that's rare, it's just mornings usually. Talking of which....here it comes :(


----------



## Nixilix

I heard babys heartbeat this morning on the Doppler yay!!!!!!!!!!

So happy!!!!!!!!!!!

Off to kiddiecare today to see what they got!!


----------



## kelly brown

i should get mine tuesday canont wait also i got my letter from hospital baby is no high risk of downs syndrome yay x x


----------



## natty1985

Yey Rach thats brilliant obviously he or she is getting bigger now :) it seems like your going to be the unlucky one out of us all with the MS carrying on until later :( defo a boy me thinks x Well i have my 12 week scan on Tuesday and im getting more and more nervous as the days go by convinced something is wrong :( 

Cant believe ive had to wait this long ill be making sure my 20 weeks scan is when im 20 weeks!!!!! x


----------



## kelly brown

still got my ms had it yesterday morning last night and 3 times this morning the last time i burped and gagged and chucked up on the landing lol then was gagging when cleaning it up lol theres me thinking it was wearing off lol x


----------



## readynwilling

I hope the MS subsides for you ladies soon. I don't think its uncommon to still have morning sickness around 14 weeks. Maybe just another a week or two. I'll keep my fx for you. 

Its barely 9am here and i have a load of dishes and laundry in. I am about to head to a maternity clothes story (my mom gave me a gift cert for my b-day yesterday) and i NEED work pants. I have 2 pairs that fit cause they are not button up waist bands they are the wide elastic "comfort" fit ones... but the waist rolls down LOL. So i think if i get a bella band and maybe a pair of pants i can make it through a while longer.


----------



## natty1985

Happy Birthday for yesterday Sara x


----------



## MumtoJ

Happy B'day for yesterday, my OH got me a couple of maternity clothes for my birthday the other week which I thought was sweet. But desperately need to go get some more.

Hope everyone has some nice stuff planned for the long weekend (UK).

Natty thanks for the info - I don't know where it is but from your description OH thinks he knows will try and get across over the weekend.


----------



## Nixilix

Ooh good luck or scan natty I'm sure all I'd perfect!!!! Xx 

I hope the ms subsides soon. I hate feeling shit and tired all day but it's worth it I suppose. It van only last another 27 wks ish max!!


----------



## readynwilling

Rach - im sure it wont be the whole 27 weeks! 

I got a pair of mat jeans that i can pass off as work pants and a pair of proper work pants! So comfy!!


----------



## Nixilix

I got trousers for work and found jeans in next sale 3 pound!!


----------



## natty1985

see why do i never find anything like that in the next sale !! Rach haha 27 weeks ish that made me laugh !!

Mum to J do you know where the old Brassingtons used to be in Hanley ? New Century Street its on x


----------



## readynwilling

Happy 2nd Tri Natty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

natty- after all you have been thru, that baby is a fighter, he or she will be just fine!

happy b-day sara!

i hope ms subsides soon nix and kelly. with my last pg i had it literally the entire pg. would not wish that on anyone. it takes a lot of the joy out of the pg


----------



## kelly brown

i keep feeling flutters this is 3rd day running  x


----------



## Lady-K

kelly brown said:


> i keep feeling flutters this is 3rd day running  x

Wow, fantastic! Can't wait til I feel them


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls, hope you are all well today :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Good Morning :)

Hope your all ok. Im not too bad today, a bit tired because next door had a party last night and were rather inconsiderate of my children. They woke them both up around midnight :growlmad: I dont begrudge anyone having a drink and some mates round on a weekend but think its a bit out of order when its so loud it sounds like they are in my house! Or am i just really boring :blush:


----------



## Nixilix

My neighbours had a party til 4 the other weekend.... I was so frigging angry!!


----------



## natty1985

thanks sara 2nd tri cant believe it , finally getting some of my appetite back , Melissa lets hope he or she is ay :)

Kelly thats lovely is it like quickening ?

All the ladies who have already had babes, whats the average time to feel a kick ? i was so sure i felt one the other day , like a popping sensation in my tummy but felt just like a kick if u know what i mean strange !! x


----------



## pinkycat

I felt my other 2 at 15weeks but the past 2days i keep feeling little flutters. It probably is bubs- how exciting :happydance: xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

officially in the 2nd tri too.... yay!

For all those who are possiblely 'feeling' bub's move ive had it the past week and put it down to gas but now im bloody sure it is, this is baby no.4 for me and last one i felt at 15 weeks so it is possible! xx


----------



## kelly brown

its like little rumbles and bubbleing i thought mine was wind or hunger but had it last night after i had eaten x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

mine feels like flutters, it almost makes me feel abit nauseated..... thats when i know its baby, if its bubbles its more than likely gas i get that too lol x


----------



## Nixilix

I feel the bubbles but mine is defo gas cause can feel it when input my hand on my tummy!!! 

I'm having Chinese tonight... Well that's what I fancy at the mo!!


----------



## natty1985

When i feel anything really strong i put the doppler in the same place to see if i can find hband usually i find it there which is a good indication its bubs !! Was sick again this morning that nasty sickness that you wrech and wrech like a frigging cat and bring nothing but bile up !!! I can feel my appetit coming back now though so something is defo happening :) 

Nix mmmm chinese sounds so good ive got lamb cooking were having lamb sunday lunch this week instead of usual chicken im sooo excited .... small things hey girls x


----------



## blessedmomma

for sure could be babies moving ladies! i think i felt my girls around 16-18 wks or so, cant remember exactly. my first son was like 24-26 wks, took forever and had me so worried. i rented a doppler just to reassure myself he was ok. with my last son i felt him around 12-13 wks and told myself i was imagining it as it was so early. did a scan and my ob said the way he was sitting and where he implanted, it was highly likely i was feeling him.

im already feeling little flutters every now and then and i know its baby!


----------



## readynwilling

I moved up a ticker box today!! YAY!

And i swore i wouldn't buy anything until our gender scan because i don't want a wardrobe of yellow... but i caved 


Anyone else doing cloth??


----------



## Nixilix

Whoo hoo! That means i'll move up a box tomorrow!!!!

Im prob gonna so disposible, i havent really looked into cloth though but not something OH is very keen on! 
Love that colour xx

We got our first baby outfit gift on friday - 2 sleepsuits - one that says i love mummy and the other one is i love daddy! So cute!


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and i added a bump pick to my journal (which i promise to keep more up to date!!)


----------



## readynwilling

Oh my DH won't be keen either... in fact i haven't even mentioned it. He will just have to get used to the idea LOL. I have been thinking about cloth since before i was preggo - and watched a bunch of youtube and read ton's of articles and I have decided its what i want to do... save a little $, save a little of the enviroment, and a whole lot of cuteness... I figure we will be in disposables part time when the baby first arrives because i will need to master one thing at a time!


----------



## natty1985

Rach, seen your little bump :) there is a definite difference isnt there :) xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Sara I used them with ds and found them ok until he got mobile, transferred to disposables then but know plenty of people who used them until potty training. The ones I used are made of bamboo fibre.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my bump is not so little im huge already! look 6 months its crazy cuse i havent put any weight on infact lost half a stone!....

Oh and on cravings.... nutella on toast is mine right now mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## braijackava

So I am a little worried. It is nothing serious,but today I had some brown spotting on my underwear when I went to the bathroom and since then brown tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I had my pap smear 4 days ago. Could it be from that? Just looking for a little advice. Think I will call the doctor in the morning just to be safe.


----------



## readynwilling

Yes the brown discharge is likely from the PAP smear. I had one a week ago and had a little bit. The dr told me it was ok.


----------



## blessedmomma

Shell'sAngels said:


> my bump is not so little im huge already! look 6 months its crazy cuse i havent put any weight on infact lost half a stone!....
> 
> Oh and on cravings.... nutella on toast is mine right now mmmmmmm!!!

lol honey! im huge too and have only gained two pounds! usually by now i have gained a good 10-15 pounds. doesnt matter that i havent, cuz i look like i have gained 30 easily!


----------



## membas#1

readynwilling said:


> I moved up a ticker box today!! YAY!
> 
> And i swore i wouldn't buy anything until our gender scan because i don't want a wardrobe of yellow... but i caved
> View attachment 112280
> 
> 
> Anyone else doing cloth??

We are definitely planning on it. We may do disposable the first few weeks and then a night time disposable but we are both really into the idea of using cloth as much as possible. We have a service here that is $50/month (i think)...they bring weekly cloth (i forget how many) and they pick up your dirty ones--so you don't have to clean yourself. If we decide to save that money we can wash our own, but my friend uses the service and loves it--and always has plenty of diapers in the weekly supply. we haven't yet purchased any covers, and i'm hoping to make some, but so far haven't. too tired right now :)

oh and we told 2 sets of parents tonight. i think there was a little shock and then excitement. we have 1 more set of folks and SO's dad to tell yet, which will happen this week later in the week. it's fun to tell some family finally. we decided after our checkup last thursday that we'd go ahead, especially since we have family coming this week to stay with us. i can't hide it if i'm tired and ill feeling. been doing okay tho for last few days. fx'd it stays. super gassy and uncomfortable in belly (pressure) but that's about it...oh and constipated. YUCK. that's why my belly is uncomfortable. just started getting the constipation in the last few days. not fun.

that's my news for now. hope you are all well :)


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry haven't been around much :hugs: to everyone and hope everyone is feeling ok.

I was in hposiptal Friday night with hypoglycaemia and it was a bit nasty, but trying to forget it now. Then on Sunday I fainted in the supermarket right at the till which was a bit embarrassing but seemed rather minor after Friday - at least I know my blood pressure is low rather than high.

My sister is staying with me for a few days and my mother arrives next weekend so will be a bit busy with everyone and hoping for some rest too.

See my ticker has moved into the fourth box now - yay!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

this is how big i am already, baby no.4 and look 6months lol.....

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374433.jpg


----------



## natty1985

awww lovely bump thats about the same as mine but i dont think i really lost much from finn lol xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Aww shell lovely bump! I have a big bump too but sadly I think most of it is just hard flab from all my organs moving about. :lol: I still have a flabby pooch at the bottom YUK!!

Kinda got myself freaked out earlier as I got a letter from the hospital saying I have Antibody E in my blood. Have made an appt for Thurs to speak to the midwife about it but from what I've read I've kind of freaked myself out. Fingers crossed the numbers don't go up and little Shrimp is A OK :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Lovely bump mines gone back down at the moment, but everything still feels tight.

Shrimpy, sorry dont know anything about Antibody E - hope the midwife gives you some re-assurance.

Well i've had a good couple of days, still being sick but have managed to get out of the house the last 2 days for a couple of hours each day. Been a nice change and DS has gotten out of the house.

Hope everyone is doing ok, and MS is at least manageable for everyone.

Take care


----------



## readynwilling

Morning!

Nice bump Shell's. 

I have gained 8 lbs. And i gain all my weight in my tummy... so it looks like 15 and just looks like fat not like baby bump :cry: hopefully the bloat will go away in a few weeks and a bump will be there and the flab will be not as noticeable. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today - especially Tanikit. Take good care of yourself hun!!


----------



## Lady-K

Gained 5 pounds. Don't think any of it is baby. Think it's more to do with all the cakes and puddings I've stuffed down me.


----------



## blessedmomma

lady-k :rofl:

i dont know why, but when im preggo, sweets become such a weakness.


----------



## membas#1

that's funny--i normally LOVE sweets...don't eat them too often but with PMS i CRAVE them, NEED them, MUST HAVE them....with this pregnancy--I've had 1 cupcake at a birthday party, 2 gluten free choc chip/pecan cookies over the last 2 weeks, and maybe ice cream about 4 times--vanilla and small amounts, like 1 scoop. I just haven't had a taste for it...although when i have some, i'm thinking "wow that was good" but i just don't crave it really. I thought for sure I'd crave chocolate/brownies/choc ice cream....just like PMS, but not at all.

i haven't put on any weight, but i think i have a little extra to start with, so baby already has some reserves to work with :)


----------



## blessedmomma

normally i am not a big sweets person, but love them when i get preggo. i have to be careful with it though, i have made myself sick before. how you feeling membas?


----------



## prettygeek

Hello! I'm due March 14 with my first. Can I be added?

Maybe it's just the first trimester, but so far I haven't wanted anything remotely desert or candy-like. The closest thing I've had is my gummy vitamins. I want tons of fruit though.


----------



## MumtoJ

I've gone off sweets as well and the thought of chocolate makes me heave, mints tend to help with the ms whilst i'm eating them but as soon as i'm finished i feel bad again.

Still struggling with fruits and veg but have been able to manage small amounts and have found I can eat cherries - but occassionally they fight back.


----------



## membas#1

blessedmomma said:


> normally i am not a big sweets person, but love them when i get preggo. i have to be careful with it though, i have made myself sick before. how you feeling membas?

I've been feeling pretty good--i get tired, and had an emotional weekend, but i'm feeling more human with each week...although had a couple bad days last week. a little nauseous this morning when i didn't eat enough breakfast, but i'm eating more now, so that should pass. oh--so belchy yesterday. gross.

You?


----------



## membas#1

i too have to be careful with fruits and vegs. i've found a few that seem to work--no apples, but bananas and half an orange at a time seem to work well and blueberries are good. veggies--i can cook zucchini, onion, garlic, etc into things and eat them. sweet potatoes are going down well, and i started eating salad this past week with red lettuce, tomatoes, shredded carrots and avacado--that's it on the raw veggies for me. no cooked broccoli or cabbage (my 2 faves normally). wayyyy toooo gassy!

otherwise i usually snack on cheese and crackers.

i'm hoping when 2nd tri hits i don't have to be so scared of trying new foods. oh--and salsa, my most fave condiment/food in the world--not so much. the mildest of mild will give me heartburn. how very sad :(


----------



## blessedmomma

i have had some rough days, but all in all this pregnancy has been easier and smoother than all of them, so far. so i guess i cant complain. hope your ms goes away for good soon!

i feel so horrible for some of you that have ms and other issues real bad. i had some rough pregnancies before and i know how hard it can be on you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## membas#1

I've been nauseous now twice today--yuck, but just means more eating....perhaps I'm not eating enough today, or it's the extra cal-mag i took a while ago--vitamins suck. going to get out for a walk here in about an hour, that will be good.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Im a March mummy. Due March 15th, 12 week appointment tomorrow :blush: Super nervous and excited!!!!!!! Anybody else hitting the 12 week mark this week or soon? :happydance:


----------



## squat18_02

JadeBaby75 said:


> Im a March mummy. Due March 15th, 12 week appointment tomorrow :blush: Super nervous and excited!!!!!!! Anybody else hitting the 12 week mark this week or soon? :happydance:

Hi there! I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday! I had my first appointment at 10 weeks and don't go back until 16. Is this your first?


----------



## rainbowgroove

Hi all,
Been really nauseous today and have just not wanted to eat anything. Dh made me a cheese toastie for lunch and I nearly threw up! :cry:
Then I get to this evening and I've eaten nearly a whole pot of cottage cheese with salted Doritos :blush:
So much for the healthy diet!
Dh just made me laugh though - I was telling him about the fruit tickers and he said "oh, fruit of the loin then!" :haha:
Ceri xx


----------



## readynwilling

^^ :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

:) - rainbowgroove 

Well I made spaghetti bolognaise last night and 2 small children and 3 adults ate it so even if it wasn't something I was craving the fact the kids actually ate it means it must have worked - and DD slept all night in her bed without a night nappy on so that's also a bonus.

:hugs: to all those MS is still affecting.

Blessedmomma glad your pregnancy is going more smoothly than the others. This one has been a lot rougher than my last one - DH keeps saying: This is the last! While I am tempted to agree with him now, I know once babes is in my arms there will always be space for another (and the pregnancy that has to come first)


----------



## Lady-K

squat18_02 said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> Im a March mummy. Due March 15th, 12 week appointment tomorrow :blush: Super nervous and excited!!!!!!! Anybody else hitting the 12 week mark this week or soon? :happydance:
> 
> Hi there! I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday! I had my first appointment at 10 weeks and don't go back until 16. Is this your first?Click to expand...

Ooh, some ladies near me. I'm 12 weeks on Friday! Due March 18th. And this one's my first. :yipee:

Had a scan at 10.5 weeks and it put me back a day so can I be changed to 18th on front page please?


----------



## 2nd time

scan tommorow not sure if i am excited yet lol


----------



## kns

14 weeks yay.
we are due in feb 27th now after scan last week but they are so far in front. i like it here :(
Natty someone else from staffordshire here?
anyone from cheshire?
x
kim had a funny turn yesterday. she felt fine then all of sudden she shot to the bathroom bad sickness and severe tummy pain and sat on toilet with her sick bowl. she felt all hot and sweaty and when felt her she was shivering and cold.
dont know what it was, lasted a few hours then ok this morning.
x


----------



## natty1985

KNS, funny turn then must have scared you both ? probs baby doing somersalts lol....

I have my 12 week scan today still pissed off ive had to wait this long lol 1:35 it is how shite is that x


----------



## kns

lol yeah i know hun, but thet say between 10-14 weeks for dating scan we were 13+2 when had scan.
only 6 weeks til 20 week scan.
how you doing Natty? x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

is anyone else getting really bad gas still? i hoped after the 12 weeks point and everything moved up out the pelvis area it would ease as not so 'squished' togther but nope its awful still :-(....

Bit tmi here too but finally put poor hubby out his misery and did the deed for the first time in 10 weeks lmao poor fella!!! i never feel right doing it in the first trimester or is that just me?? :-/


----------



## kns

lol, its my partner thats pregnant and its me that didnt want to do anything to harm the baby in the first 13 weeks but this weekend that all went out window lol, still cautious with her though, i feel guilty getting all the pleasure sorry if too much information.
stacey
x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol kns, i think its ok for her to get some pleasure ;-).... i certainly wasnt gonna let it be one sided pmsl! its me more than him just scared in the first trimester altho we are told its safe i feel everythings so 'low down' so to speak... Kns, 2nd trimester is awsome by the way sure many woman can relate to the sudden changes lol x


----------



## kns

YEAH my partner wasnt her usual high sex drive in first trimester and now she is more than ever not that im complaining.
least we havent got lesbian death bed!!! lol, which i was informed about last night, never heard of it before.
x


----------



## Tanikit

Shell'sAngels you are not the only one. DH and I have started dtd again now too and I am hoping to feel more enthusiastic as I move further into the second trimester. I think it was mostly the MS and exhaustion that made me anti.

MS is still around - not so bad though. I'm 14 weeks tomorrow (although last scan my EDD varied from 25 Feb to 01 March - they are keeping it 02 March though) so keep thinking things should feel better - guess I will have to hang on a few more weeks perhaps.


----------



## Nixilix

I dtd at the weekend for first time since baby was made!! 

Got midwife today, she's gonna try and find heartbeat. 

Tmi but I'm so constipated!!


----------



## 2nd time

i dont feel pregnant any more want to do a test but i know thats stupid


----------



## kns

2ns time why dont you see the doctor or try and speak to the midwife?
it may just be yu've got to that stage where you start to feel better?
x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> 2ns time why dont you see the doctor or try and speak to the midwife?
> it may just be yu've got to that stage where you start to feel better?
> x

thanks scan tommorow but not even excited whats wrong with me


----------



## kns

im sure everything is fine hun.
dont panic just enjoy.
why dont you feel pregnant anymore?
x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> im sure everything is fine hun.
> dont panic just enjoy.
> why dont you feel pregnant anymore?
> x

i cant explain it , when i was pregnant with aanya i was soo excited i felt pregnant al the time, and now i dont feel anything not excited or worried, dont know if i got a bit depressed i have cold so am ill , i might be that i just want to feel like i did last time


----------



## Chimpette

I have my scan on friday and i'm so excited and nervous all at the same time.... wish it was friday already!


----------



## 2nd time

Chimpette said:


> I have my scan on friday and i'm so excited and nervous all at the same time.... wish it was friday already!

good luck hon


----------



## kns

what time is your scan 2nd time?
x


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck on your scans Natty and 2ndtime. Have a massage today!! I need one sooo bad.


----------



## msarkozi

2nd time - I think it is very normal to get those "i'm not pregnant anymore" feelings. I have been feeling like that for over a week now, but I heard the heartbeat yesterday and all is fine. I really am not showing yet, so I think it's hard for me to believe there really is a baby in there. I have friends that said they got these feelings all the time too, and nothing was wrong.


----------



## 2nd time

thanks guys my dh is driving me mad aggghhh. that dosnt help lol scan @11.40


----------



## readynwilling

i keep having "i don't feel pregnant" thoughts too. Its been a couple weeks since i heard the HB and its driving me mad! Im tempted to buy a doppler. Not really $ i want to spend but i can't handle having an appt hearing hb then going 3 weeks without and with each passing day starting to worry more and more.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i so know what you mean.... i keep hoping that i will feel bubs alot soon so that reasures me lol i do have a doppler mind which helps but i often forget im pregnant now apart from the obvious huge bump infront of me and still tired i actually feel pretty much myself


----------



## Nixilix

Well I just had the fright of my life.

Mw couldn't find hb so sent me to drink lots then come back and she found it!! 146bpm! So releived. She said she could feel a very full bowel! Prescribed me fibregel and told me to take senacot until prescription ready. 

So all is fan, she guesses boy as does everyone else so It's gotta be a girl :)


----------



## natty1985

Hi Ladies, 

Scan went well not impressed with the photo ill post later , but baby is fine and snug saw fingers and toes and it has the cutest lil button nose !! HB is 159bpm ill post a piccy for you all to guess the sex xx


----------



## Tanikit

Natty yay for a good scan even if you aren't impressed with the picture - glad all is ok.

Nix glad they could find the heartbeat in the end - sure you were relieved.


----------



## natty1985

nub is defo very straight even though i dunno what that means lol


----------



## kelly brown

evening ladies i just had a message from embro78 she has asked me to let you all know she has lost her baby and she is not up to coming on here just yet she would like you to put a angel near her name i am so upset i no hows she fills as i have lost 2 babies just want to send my love and lots of hugs x x x


----------



## JadeBaby75

Lady-K said:


> squat18_02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> Im a March mummy. Due March 15th, 12 week appointment tomorrow :blush: Super nervous and excited!!!!!!! Anybody else hitting the 12 week mark this week or soon? :happydance:
> 
> Hi there! I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday! I had my first appointment at 10 weeks and don't go back until 16. Is this your first?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, some ladies near me. I'm 12 weeks on Friday! Due March 18th. And this one's my first. :yipee:
> 
> Had a scan at 10.5 weeks and it put me back a day so can I be changed to 18th on front page please?Click to expand...

Nope. Out here they give you an ultrasound at 7 weeks then ten days later. Im in TX :winkwink: Its so cool to see some ladies so close to me! Have any of yals symptoms let up? I haven't had many throughout this pregnancy but this morning has been the WORST! 

Heading off to my appointment! Will let yal know how all goes!


----------



## Twinminator

Had my scan this morning and it seems beanie has done an awful lot of catching up - early assessment scan had put me at 10+4, and although I thought this scan was rather early cos of that, I've now been put at exactly 12 weeks today. :happydance:

So Readynwilling, can you please change my due date to 15th March please, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Lady-K

Nice to hear that scans went well Nixilix and Natty.

How sad about Embo. Aww, I was so hoping to hear good news :cry:


----------



## membas#1

2nd time...i think i know what you mean. i get this blase feeling sometimes...and i wonder why am i not over the moon all the time about this...yeah, probably because i'm still getting used to having to nap, worry about everything that goes in my mouth, go to bed each night with a tummy ache. I was in a pretty serious funk the last few weeks--told SO i felt depressed....it's finally starting to wear off. I think it's a combo of hormones, feeling so down all the time, and just normal physiological stuff. I bet your scan will go great and you'll be feeling more positive around the corner :hugs:

RE: :dtd: we've been doing it since the get go. Only my drive was pretty low from week 6-8 and then just picked right up--we managed 5 days in a row during week 9! holy crap the only time we did that was when we were first dating and when we were TTC! :haha: slowed down some this past week due to hormones/emotions/some fighting...but starting to connect again--only time I was worried about dtd was during implantation time....don't know why....everything I've read says it's all good and doctor said do it as often as we want. So...OK! :) A little TMI here--but the hormones and sensitivity I now have down below--the orgasms are sooooo different and wowsers. :) We have pretty well stuck to mornings though this whole time cuz I usually feel pretty crappy by the end of the day--all bloated and very NON sexy feeling.


----------



## prettygeek

I' at 12 weeks and haven't had an ultrasound yet. I'm scheduled for September 8, though.


----------



## blessedmomma

sooo sorry to hear about embo.:cry:

take care of yourself if you read this hun and will be praying for you


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> nub is defo very straight even though i dunno what that means lol

straight nub = Girl
nub pointing up = Boy


----------



## Anababe

So sorry embo :cry: my thoughts are with you hun :cry: xxx


----------



## babyharris201

Its good to hear scans are good with you ladies! I'm so sorry to hear about embo... my thoughts are with you embo. 
I can't believe I'm officially in the 2nd trimester now! 14 weeks! I am still not over excited. I guess I really wont believe anything till my ultrasound at the end of next month. It's so hard to wait it out, I just wanna see my baby and know everything is ok! I have my next DR appt on the 9th. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I'm scared things wont be right. Everytime I go to the bathroom, I am terrified I will see blood. I haven't had any at all this pregnancy, but the mc I had in February is so fresh in my mind still, that I'm scared to get my hopes up, just in case. I really miss the feelings I had when I was pregnant with my dd. First pregnancy, and had no fears or worries. It was a breeze, a perfect pregnancy. I wish I could have the innocence back with this one. 
I caught a cold 3 days ago, I'm hoping it will be gone by the time we fly home saturday. It is not fun to fly with a head cold. Been there done that. It seems since i caught the cold, all my symptoms have vanished. no more morning sickness, no headaches, no bloating, no constipation. I feel almost normal. I hope at my next appt they get the heartbeat. They heard it at 11 weeks, only for a few seconds, so I am hoping now that i am further along, they will be able to hear it for longer and tell me the beats. I can't believe how fast this pregnancy seems to be going by! Oh, I do have cravings tho, all week I've been on a hot dog and speghettio kick, I just can't eat enough of them! So weird!!
How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## braijackava

I have been having crawly squirmy sensations in my pelvis where the baby is. Not gas feelings. This is baby number 4. Could I be feeling baby move already? Oh and I am 11 weeks.


----------



## natty1985

Anyone care to guess?? dont know if i can see it tbh x
 



Attached Files:







122 [640x480].jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## natty1985

ooooo i love that feeling ,, defo sounds like babe x


----------



## natty1985

Bubs
 



Attached Files:







125 [640x480] [640x480].jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## readynwilling

Natty i can see why your not thrilled about the pic. Sorry hun!


----------



## natty1985

6 quid for that privledge lol !!! Bad isnt it x i mean i know the reason you go isnt for a piccy bvut still xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

£6??? That's crazy!! We got 3 pics for £1.


----------



## natty1985

£6 each they are !! x


----------



## Anababe

oh my god £6.. i thought it was expensive here, we have to pay £3.

Ive not been on much last couple days, im feel so ill, full of a cold/sore throat/cough lol i feel awful.. and that on top of the sickness is no fun! :(

Yey to those who have hit 2nd tri now, i cant wait to join you.. :happydance:

My childminder took boys out yesterday and didnt put sun cream on them.. its common sense if you just look at how blonde/pale skinned they are and my youngest Logan has badly burnt his face, he was sick last night and really not well so im really tired today. Then woke up this morning and hes got blisters on his nose and cheeks :( He still keeps smiling though hes the happiest baby ive met, never complains bless him! lol


----------



## 2nd time

scan @11.30 not sure if i am looking forward toit though


----------



## Anababe

2nd time said:


> scan @11.30 not sure if i am looking forward toit though

Good luck hun im sure you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## kns

2nd time cant wait to see your pic!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> 2nd time cant wait to see your pic!!!!!!
> xxxx

hope its a good one they are£5 each


----------



## Rosie06

morning some great scans but £6 for pic thought mine was bad at £4!!
embo im so sorry thinking.

I had my scan yesterday and was put ahead so please can you change my date to 8th march, got 20week scan on 19th oct so on count down for that now! our pic werent fanasctic baby wouldnt keep still flipping all over lol!

We went baby shoppin yesterday and got loads of bargains wasnt planning on buying much but ended up with cot, mattress bottles steriliser and the bedding plus few other bits sooooo excited!


----------



## kns

i paid £2 per picture so 5 in total. £6 a bit excessive, glad we went leightin not north staffs now Natty.
Embo im so sorry.
Kelly Brown what happened?
x


----------



## pinkycat

Im so sorry to hear about embo :cry:
Natty- £6 a pic-bloody hell. Thought mine was bad at £3. My scan pic is terrible, I had to empty my bladder as it was too full and im not the thinest person so my pic is really bad.
2nd enjoy your scan.
Im at the not feeling preggo stage as well :wacko: xx


----------



## 2nd time

baby fine mum fine need to post pic but they arnt great cant see nub to guess lol


----------



## natty1985

seems like ive been robbed, KNS went to Haywood Hospital which is where they wanted me go cus its where the midwifes are , going north staffs for 20 week though x


----------



## Tanikit

Embo so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

2nd time glad the scan went well.

Natty can't see on the scan pic. We don't pay anything for scan pics here so anything seems too much for me - but it does depend where you go how many pics they will give you. The OB I am seeing now gives 3 pics/scan which is nice.

I am thinking I need a holiday to recover from this pregnancy and what has been happening the past few months also. I wish we could get away. Will try talking to DH and see if we could organise something but I have my doubts about it. Have been feeling very depressed lately which is the total opposite of what happened last pregnancy - 2nd trimester was fun last time.

Bought some maternity clothes today but they seem to made for people 38 weeks pregnant so they don't look right yet. Trouble is I don't fit into any of my tops from last summer and its getting really hot here already.

14 weeks today - 2 weeks til gender scan. Time is going fast.


----------



## braijackava

Tanikit-Wow cant believe you have gender scan already in 2 weeks. Time does go fast!

So was thinking last night how I wat to enjoy all of this pregnancy and right after since this is my last one =( So was looking at the hospital I will deliver at and they have a spa service for moms. So I decided I will pay a little more and treat myself after the baby is born. That and I plan to get my tubes tied the day after the birth. I swear to everything I have felt the baby squirming around a few times. Its only when I sit with my legs tucked up to my chest and right after I eat. This is my 5th pregnancy so I would like to think I know what it feels like, but still think I am a bit mad as I am only 11+1. 
Today is my first day home alone with all the kids at school and hubby at work. Still deciding if I should relax the whole time or get stuff done....
Hope everyone is doing well!



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## 2nd time

relax lol i havebeen a bitdepressed too wassooo excited last time now itjust feels like going through the motions oh wel chin up. i have vbeen chasing little one roun all ay soo tiered


----------



## kelly brown

hi ladies do any od you ladies now where i can buy a doppler from like from a shop as if crap i can take back xx


----------



## natty1985

kelly, buy the bebe one off amazon i think its 65.00 ive got it and itrs brilliant you wont need to take it back xx


----------



## kns

natty any advice on the doppler, tried last week but couldnt hear anything other than placenta.
xxx


----------



## kelly brown

kns said:


> i paid £2 per picture so 5 in total. £6 a bit excessive, glad we went leightin not north staffs now Natty.
> Embo im so sorry.
> Kelly Brown what happened?
> x

she just had some bleeding wnet scan all was well then few weeks later another bleed went for scan and baby had died i was cying when she told me cos we both had spotting early on in our pregnacy and all was going well but she went for emergancy scan yesterday she has got a post around may be find it xx


----------



## kelly brown

i cannot wait that long lol for it to come plus i ordered one on amazon and it aint come nothing but trouble so canceled order x


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> hi ladies do any od you ladies now where i can buy a doppler from like from a shop as if crap i can take back xx

argos buy it try it take it back 28 day money back i swear i have taken soo much stuff back i call it the hire shop lol


----------



## kelly brown

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies do any od you ladies now where i can buy a doppler from like from a shop as if crap i can take back xx
> 
> argos buy it try it take it back 28 day money back i swear i have taken soo much stuff back i call it the hire shop lolClick to expand...

thing with argos it dont say how many weeks you can use it from grrr x


----------



## natty1985

i had the argos one with fin and i never found his hb with it once even when i was 30 odd weeks so i wouldnt buy one from there ! Dont suppose the one u originally bought was from Ana wIZZ ON AMAZON? I dont know anywhere just buy one from xx

KNS plenty of gel , a full bladder just above the pubic bone and alot of patience lol once you find it once you wont struggle again .... its usually somewhere around the wooshing noise if you get me ? i always have had to tilt mine never lay it flat xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! 

i cant believe you all have to pay anything for scan pics. i get a ton and a cd that shows baby moving with hb and all for free. i have never had to pay for any with all my pregnancies. i have a ton from each scan with each baby in their baby books. 

tanikit- sorry your having such a rough time. i wish you well and will be thinking of you.

hope everyone is doing well as can be today


----------



## 2nd time

hope this worked
 



Attached Files:







24.08,10 002.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## L82

2nd Tri today Whoop Whoop :D


----------



## readynwilling

Cute baby 2nd time.

I rented a doppler for a month - i was just going crazy. I found hb within a minute.. i had empty bladder, laying down right at the underwear line. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrZpe73mzjQ

:cloud9:


----------



## natty1985

Awww i love that sound sooo cute ,, xx


----------



## kelly brown

i brought a doppler heart beat is 146 to 154bpm thanks natty lol any one eles got really veiny boobs mine are veiny and by my hips its common in pregnancy as all the blood being pumped around x


----------



## Evian260

My boobs are pretty veiny lol


----------



## braijackava

Even the veins in my arms and hands are huge. I think it has something to do with increased blood volume


----------



## DramaFreeMama

I have my first scan tomorrow!!! I'm so excited :)

...i don't think i've ever been this excited for a doctors appointment lol


----------



## prettygeek

Just had my first ultrasound and it was really neat. The baby was moving around a lot and I could really tell what everything was. At one point it looked like it was looking at us.


----------



## kelly brown

happy 14 weeks to me  x


----------



## kns

my partner has got really bad varicious veins and the further along in the pregnancy the worse they are getting, the veins around her nips are really obvious now and the areola is swollen TMI sorry.
x


----------



## Tanikit

I am starting to look obviously pregnant - DH woke up this morning and said: You really do look pregnant now! Its still a long way to go though.

Things here are not great at the moment - just about everyone is on strike - yesterday I couldn't get petrol so if DH can't today too then he will not be able to get into work tomorrow as the car is empty now. The nurses are on strike in every public hospital (luckily I use the private ones), all the public school teachers are on strike and all petrol attendants are on strike and the ones who try to work have to be careful for their lives. Home affairs was on strike (not sure about now) and my sister is stuck in this country and can't get back to Mozambique because they are rioting there too about rising prices and it is too dangerous to get back in - wish she'd stayed with us but she's closer to the border where she is. I must admit I am wondering what I am bringing this baby to - any suggestions on a good place to move to? :)


----------



## kns

where you from tanikit?
xx


----------



## Tanikit

South Africa (unfortunately)


----------



## kns

a few of my friends are from south africa.
what a sham hun.
kim my partner is in A & E she passed out and banged her head and has concussion. she had a nose bleed before leaving the house, then had a huge row with the boss, went to her first job had tingling a nose bleed then passed out and hit her head on furniture.
they are keeping her in to observe her i will go after work.
this is her bosses fault im so close to calling her to give her a peace of my mind.


----------



## readynwilling

Wow Tanikit - that sounds kinda scary. I hope your DH can find gas somewhere so he can go to work.

KNS - hope that your partner is ok!!


----------



## Tanikit

kns hope your partner is ok and gets some rest. I passed out on Sunday and its not great - sorry she hit her head. You guys are having it rough with this pregnancy.

If you know where to stay away from then things are ok here, but it is very frustrating. People have been volunteering at the public hospitals to get linen done and babies fed - things the nurses normally do. The schools are closed except the private ones and have been for a while now. The gas issue is the latest and not sure how long that will last. I am getting a car this weekend - doesn't help much if we can't get gas though :) The irony of it makes me laugh as I have waited a long time now for a car.


----------



## 2nd time

anyone heard of the hb theory were you can pridictthe sex by the heart rate, any one think this works my bubs hb was 165


----------



## readynwilling

I have heard it -but sorta thought it was only applicable in the 3rd tri... maybe im wrong. The HB i heard yesterday was about 150 bpm.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Hey, I'm supposed to have my first scan in a couple hours. Can anyone tell me how much water i should drink before hand?


----------



## rainbowgroove

Hi all,

Tanikit : Doesn't sound good there, hope things improve soon :flower:

KNS: Hope you partner gets out of hospital soon :flower:

Kelly Brown : Happy 14 weeks to you! :happydance:

AFM : I'm really stressed today. I've been waiting for my nuchal scan date to come through. When I had my midwifes' appointment, I explained to her that we're away from next Thursday for 2 weeks - which is right over the 12-14 week period (I'm 12 weeks next Thursday.) She said she'd mark it urgent etc etc. Well I got my letter this morning for a scan on the 27th September! :wacko: I had to phone them and say I'd be 14.5 weeks then! The only date they had free is next Thursday, so now I've got to try and pack the car ready to go away (for me and 3 kids), find someone to look after the kids as they're not allowed at the hospital and leave for holiday all on the same day :nope: I haven't got any help as dh is away from next Monday - we're actually picking him up on the way. I'm really scared that something will be wrong and then what will I do? No-one knows about this pregnancy yet and I really don't want to tell anyone until after this scan so I'm caught between a rock and a hard place :dohh: I really wanted the scan, because the blood tests will automatically put me at a higher risk due to my age (37); at the moment I'm just tempted to cancel the scan, but I know I won't be able to relax on holiday if I do :cry:
Sorry for the vent :cry:
Ceri xx


----------



## rainbowgroove

DramaFreeMama : I was told 2 pints an hour before the scan.


----------



## msarkozi

Has anyone had nasal congestion while they were pregnant? And how did you deal with it? The doctor told me I am not allowed to take any sinus meds, and I can't sleep at night, and I suffer all day long as well. I'm actually not sure if the congestion is due from an infection, allergies, or is the pregnancy related congestion.


----------



## 2nd time

can you get kalval capsuals you squeese them on the pillowand they will help you sleep they ARE really good that or olbus oil


----------



## msarkozi

oh i am not sure...i haven't heard of those before..i am going to a city this weekend, so i can look for it


----------



## claireb86

Hi everyone,

I have my first scan tomorrow, I'm excited but nervous at the same time.

Then after my scan I need to get my blood taken as the midwife couldn't get all my samples at booking in as I fainted.....so I'm worrying I'm gonna faint again!

Wish me Luck :)


----------



## BreatherBetty

Hi Ladies, 
I'm Rebecca but everyone calls me Betty.
I've been stalking the thread since day 1 pretty much but i've been too paranoid to pipe up! Anyways I had a surprise dating scan today (they called me with a cancellation) and everything was fine so I thought it was time to speak up as i'm on Cloud 9! I will post my picture once i've uploaded it. They moved me forward a week so my due date is now 3rd March 2011. could you add me please Sara? Thank ou.x

So sorry to everyone who's lost babies. I hope everyone is feeling better going in to 2nd Trimester and Kns that your partner is okay and out of hospital soon. 

x

P.S. I wanted to say a special 'Hello' to PrettyGeek as you're a newbie like me (and i'm a glamour-geek too. Horrah! xxx


----------



## Lady-K

Hey Betty - glad to hear all went well!


----------



## blessedmomma

kns- hope your partner is ok!! 

tanikit- i cant believe all your going thru. i had no idea all that was going on there. must be scary especially with a little one to take out with you and being pregnant also.

welcome new mommies!

2nd time- the hb theory is that if the heart beat is above 140 its a girl and below 140 its a boy. i never heard of the 3rd trimester thing, but maybe thats part of it?:shrug: my babies have all four fit into this theory. if its right this time im having a girl. i do have to say that even though mine have all fit into the guidelines, i have a sis in law that is having a boy, is in her 3rd tri and has a hb of above 150 all the time. so must not always work out. if its correct you are having a girl


----------



## prettygeek

BreatherBetty said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm Rebecca but everyone calls me Betty.
> I've been stalking the thread since day 1 pretty much but i've been too paranoid to pipe up! Anyways I had a surprise dating scan today (they called me with a cancellation) and everything was fine so I thought it was time to speak up as i'm on Cloud 9! I will post my picture once i've uploaded it. They moved me forward a week so my due date is now 3rd March 2011. could you add me please Sara? Thank ou.x
> 
> So sorry to everyone who's lost babies. I hope everyone is feeling better going in to 2nd Trimester and Kns that your partner is okay and out of hospital soon.
> 
> x
> 
> P.S. I wanted to say a special 'Hello' to PrettyGeek as you're a newbie like me (and i'm a glamour-geek too. Horrah! xxx

Thanks, Betty. Nice to meet you, I'm Shannon.

My scan yesterday was a surprise as well. 

We're going to tell my parents tomorrow, and the rest of my family Sunday at the family Fantasy Football League draft. So I know everyone is going to be there!


----------



## Tanikit

Rainbowgroove :hugs: sounds rather stressful - take it one day at a time (or even one hour at a time) and make sure you enjoy the holiday and the scan!

Claire sorry you fainted - hope it doesn't happen again. Seems there are a few of us passing out - when I used to read books about pregnancy in the old days and the people fainted I used to laugh and think it was a joke - apparently not!

Hi and welcome Betty and Shannon and congrats on the scans!

Well DH managed to get petrol today - seems it is only some of the garages that you can't get it at so he filled up just in case and that also means I will be able to get my car and drive it - yay!

Was reading up on last pregnancy and this baby has a slower HB than DDs but its still way higher than 140. The HB theory can't work very early on as the HB is correlated early on with the number of weeks gestation (this works especially well at 7-9 weeks apparently) Apparently the whole method doesn't work according to this study (it shows foetal heart rate at age of gestation for both boys and girls and there is total overlap) https://www.obgyn.net/medical.asp?page=/english/pubs/features/dubose/ehr-age


----------



## prettygeek

Tanikit said:


> Rainbowgroove :hugs: sounds rather stressful - take it one day at a time (or even one hour at a time) and make sure you enjoy the holiday and the scan!
> 
> Claire sorry you fainted - hope it doesn't happen again. Seems there are a few of us passing out - when I used to read books about pregnancy in the old days and the people fainted I used to laugh and think it was a joke - apparently not!
> 
> Hi and welcome Betty and Shannon and congrats on the scans!
> 
> Well DH managed to get petrol today - seems it is only some of the garages that you can't get it at so he filled up just in case and that also means I will be able to get my car and drive it - yay!
> 
> Was reading up on last pregnancy and this baby has a slower HB than DDs but its still way higher than 140. The HB theory can't work very early on as the HB is correlated early on with the number of weeks gestation (this works especially well at 7-9 weeks apparently) Apparently the whole method doesn't work according to this study (it shows foetal heart rate at age of gestation for both boys and girls and there is total overlap) https://www.obgyn.net/medical.asp?page=/english/pubs/features/dubose/ehr-age

Thanks, Tanikit!

I'm glad he was able to get gas. I saw your post earlier and it sounds like alot of stuff going on over there. I'm very thankful I live in California!


----------



## kelly brown

hi evening all brought doppler last night after an hour and a half i found hb it was 146 to one 156 then tonight had a full bladder and thought hey what the heck went to same place as last night and within about 1minute i found hb yay was 141 to 143 bpm x x


----------



## BreatherBetty

Shannon - Its exciting isn't it? but i'm a bit nervous as well. We told my Mam we were trying a couple of months back though so i'm sure it wont come as a huge shock. I've been really struggling to hide my bump at work too so I'm glad I can finally tell everyone. This is our first as well so we didnt want to tell everyone before we knew all was good.x

Who here is finding out baby's gender and who's having a surprise? We want a surprise.
xxx


----------



## kelly brown

i want to no gender so can be perpared x


----------



## readynwilling

Im a control freak - I NEED TO KNOW. I am so excited to find out and do some shopping! Only 2 more weeks till my appt when i can get my requistion form so i can book my ultrasound. Part of me wants to book it as early as possible 17-18 weeks but then part of me is like "if you hold off till 20 weeks you'll probably get better pictures and things will be easier to see"...


----------



## kelly brown

ill be 20 +5 when i have my gender cos we really wanna find out bet babys got legs shut lol x


----------



## Lady-K

Will probably find out gender. Got home today to find letter from hospital saying my next ultra-sound booked in for 6th Nov. I'll be 21 weeks. It seems AGES away.


----------



## blessedmomma

Tanikit said:


> Rainbowgroove :hugs: sounds rather stressful - take it one day at a time (or even one hour at a time) and make sure you enjoy the holiday and the scan!
> 
> Claire sorry you fainted - hope it doesn't happen again. Seems there are a few of us passing out - when I used to read books about pregnancy in the old days and the people fainted I used to laugh and think it was a joke - apparently not!
> 
> Hi and welcome Betty and Shannon and congrats on the scans!
> 
> Well DH managed to get petrol today - seems it is only some of the garages that you can't get it at so he filled up just in case and that also means I will be able to get my car and drive it - yay!
> 
> Was reading up on last pregnancy and this baby has a slower HB than DDs but its still way higher than 140. The HB theory can't work very early on as the HB is correlated early on with the number of weeks gestation (this works especially well at 7-9 weeks apparently) Apparently the whole method doesn't work according to this study (it shows foetal heart rate at age of gestation for both boys and girls and there is total overlap) https://www.obgyn.net/medical.asp?page=/english/pubs/features/dubose/ehr-age

that is very true! its just another old wives tale to play around with. just like how you carry and what you crave. none of it really is scientific, just for fun. its silly that all mine have worked out that way. my girls were in the 150's and 160's and my boys were 120's and 130's. my mom would tell you how true this really is, lol, but i think she just believed everything she was told back then. this was the only wives tale that actually worked out with mine, some sort of fluke. i carried high with 1 girl and 1 boy and low with the other two. had heartburn with all four, but only one had hair. there is so much you can look into but i dont think any of it really amounts to much.

i am for sure finding out what we are having. i think its a big enough surprise to see what they look like and every day adds a new little part to their personality to be surprised with. we feel like there are so many surprises after they get here, whats one before??? i really enjoy dreaming of holding a boy or girl and knowing who/what im buying for when i go shopping. not a big fan of yellow and green or cream colored:haha:


----------



## prettygeek

BreatherBetty said:


> Shannon - Its exciting isn't it? but i'm a bit nervous as well. We told my Mam we were trying a couple of months back though so i'm sure it wont come as a huge shock. I've been really struggling to hide my bump at work too so I'm glad I can finally tell everyone. This is our first as well so we didnt want to tell everyone before we knew all was good.x
> 
> Who here is finding out baby's gender and who's having a surprise? We want a surprise.
> xxx

Yes, it's very exciting. I didn't think we'd have a picture to show everyone yet when we told them, but we do. I don't know how my parents will react. Not sure my mom is quite prepared for the idea of being a grandmother, I'm the oldest, but I'm 27 and I've been married for two years. When she was 27 she'd already had all three of us, so it's not my fault if she feels too young. I think my dad's more realistic about it though. He actually said at my grandfather's funeral a few weeks ago "It's better to be a grandparent than a parent, they're Grand Parents." I'm totally going to use that!

I'm especially excited to tell my grandmother. I'm glad to be able to give her something to look forward to.

I am definitely finding out the sex if we can. I just pray that the baby will cooperate when the time comes! I don't really see the point in waiting if you can find out. It's still a surprise, and you still get to meet the baby and see what it looks like, etc, for the first time when it's born. I want to make stuff for the baby, but I don't know what color! I don't like yellow either.


----------



## pinkycat

I'm going to try and find out the gender (if baby behaves) baby was awkward at the 12week scan and couldn't get nuchal measurements so she/he better behave next time. Not untill 22 october, feels like forever away.

How is everyone feeling? sickness getting better? xx


----------



## 2nd time

seriously i need help still want to do a hpt gues i am a poas addict lol lol going to get onefrom supemarket lol


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time lol - you are pregnant - I think its normal :)

Today the lady who does our scans at work came again. I was in hospital on Friday for going low and last night DH said I was "drowning in the bath" when he got home cause I was again low (I don't remember but clearly I didn't drown) so I scanned myself again and baby was waving and kicking and has grown quite big so that made me happy as I have been so worried - those lows wack me for way more than a 6 and I keep wondering what they do to my baby - who seems to thrive on them!

MS has been quite bad today and I threw up last night again - my doctor told me it should stop at 14 weeks and I am beyond that, so I am not terribly impressed - it is getting better though now.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i so want to find out the gender too... half tempted to do a private scan again like with did with ds2 but its money at the moment we have just changed our car to accomodate 3 kids and its set us back just a wee bit to say the least lol... feels wierd driving a people carrier but love it!!

I am hoping for a girl this time after 3 boys however a footie team it may well be lol x


----------



## braijackava

Ok so I need some recommendations on a doppler that works well and isnt insanely expensive. Oh and I am in the US. Thanks!


----------



## Shrimpy

hi guys, sorry I haven't updated or kept up with everyone for the last little while. Needed to have a little break :)

Anyhoo a little update from me is that I managed to speak to my obstetrician this morning who explained to me all about the Antibody E thing they found in my blood and in a nutshell I'll probably end up a Feb mummy now. (i'm still staying here though so you can't get rid of me that easily :) ). He said if my antibody levels stay exactly the same throughout the whole pregnancy then he'll treat me as a "normal" pregnant lady and just leave me to go into labour on my own naturally. If they increase even slightly then I'll be induced between 38 and 40weeks, they will not let me go over and will more than likely not let me get to 40wks. If they rise significantly then I could be induced as early as 36 weeks. He eased my mind alot about the scary things I've read regarding blood transufions whilst still in the womb etc so I do feel more calm about the whole thing but obviously still concerned. Fingers crossed my levels don't rise too much and little Shrimp can be left until at least 38wks :)

Hope you're all doing fantabulously and that everyones rubbish symptoms are easing off and that you're all starting to bloom :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Shrimpy said:


> hi guys, sorry I haven't updated or kept up with everyone for the last little while. Needed to have a little break :)
> 
> Anyhoo a little update from me is that I managed to speak to my obstetrician this morning who explained to me all about the Antibody E thing they found in my blood and in a nutshell I'll probably end up a Feb mummy now. (i'm still staying here though so you can't get rid of me that easily :) ). He said if my antibody levels stay exactly the same throughout the whole pregnancy then he'll treat me as a "normal" pregnant lady and just leave me to go into labour on my own naturally. If they increase even slightly then I'll be induced between 38 and 40weeks, they will not let me go over and will more than likely not let me get to 40wks. If they rise significantly then I could be induced as early as 36 weeks. He eased my mind alot about the scary things I've read regarding blood transufions whilst still in the womb etc so I do feel more calm about the whole thing but obviously still concerned. Fingers crossed my levels don't rise too much and little Shrimp can be left until at least 38wks :)
> 
> Hope you're all doing fantabulously and that everyones rubbish symptoms are easing off and that you're all starting to bloom :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

I'd never heard of antibody E and for a fellow google-slave, I'm astounded by that! What a bummer. 
I don't know if I'm going mad but I swear I felt proper movement last night lying in bed, like a mouse dancing in my pelvis. Couldn't sleep after that, I was waiting for him/her/it to do it again!


----------



## readynwilling

anyone else getting headaches? I think its my punishment for not getting ms... Im on my 5th or so day of headache.. i have them at night, when i wake up, all day long.... Tylenol does nothing for it i have taken 2 this week on different days but i didn't notice much relief. I gonna just try to keep rested and hydrated but i have just about had enoough!


----------



## 2nd time

i have just been looking attwin buggies god i dont know were to stat lol


----------



## babyharris201

hi ladies,
I so want to buy a doppler, but I think it would just freak me out trying to use it,and not finding a heartbeat. I'm anxious for my DR appt on thursday! I'm hoping everything is still ok. I've been getting sharp pains in my inner thigh area, and my mom has freaked me out that I might have a hernia! Oh my. Good news is, as long as baby cooperates, we will find out this month of we are having a boy or girl. I can't wait! I'm starting to get excited, but feel i need to hear the heartbeat at my appt to get over excited. I'm such a worry wart! Hope you ladies are doing better!


----------



## kns

you having twins 2nd time?


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> you having twins 2nd time?

i wish lol i have a 6 month old who wont bewalking when newby is born so need a twin buggy although my little oneis now pulling herself up to stand she will prob be walking but not all the time


----------



## Anababe

2nd time said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> you having twins 2nd time?
> 
> i wish lol i have a 6 month old who wont bewalking when newby is born so need a twin buggy although my little oneis now pulling herself up to stand she will prob be walking but not all the timeClick to expand...

Yeah im the same, My oldest walks everywhere now but my youngest is only 10 months so although he'll be walking by then he wouldnt manage going very far so i will need another twin like i did when he was born.

Im getting the baby jogger city select.. a bit pricey but looks goood :D

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...aby-jogger-city-select-stroller---oynx-black/


----------



## 2nd time

Anababe said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kns said:
> 
> 
> you having twins 2nd time?
> 
> i wish lol i have a 6 month old who wont bewalking when newby is born so need a twin buggy although my little oneis now pulling herself up to stand she will prob be walking but not all the timeClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah im the same, My oldest walks everywhere now but my youngest is only 10 months so although he'll be walking by then he wouldnt manage going very far so i will need another twin like i did when he was born.
> 
> Im getting the baby jogger city select.. a bit pricey but looks goood :D
> 
> https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...aby-jogger-city-select-stroller---oynx-black/Click to expand...


just looked at that onethe pic with the car seat looks weird lol do you think its sterdy


----------



## amommy2be

ready - for the headaches there isn't much you can do for them. I get them now and they turn into migrains. I use a cold pack on my head and that helps relieve some of the pain but otherwise, they just have to go away on their own. Sorry =( I know what your going through.


----------



## Evian260

Had a bit of a scare last night... had some bright red bleeding... called the after hours doc who said to come in first thing in the morning for an ultrasound. They checked me out and everything seems to be fine, they did an ultrasound and I got to the see the baby and he/she was SUPER active, kicking around and everything! Heartbeat was good... I am so thankful everything's ok.... the feeling of not knowing was the worst. I didn't sleep at all last night. I have a two week restriction of no sex and taking it easy so I'm grateful. Phew.


----------



## Lady-K

Sorry you had a scare Evian, but glad to hear all is ok and you got to see babba!


----------



## Evian260

Thanks Lady K...how has your pregnancy been going?


----------



## BelindaB

Hey guys im gonna be a march mommy, ive just found out so im very exited lol
anyways i thought it would be much more fun if i shared my experiences with other march mummies lol so hows every1 in this form?

Belinda xx


----------



## Lady-K

Evian260 said:


> Thanks Lady K...how has your pregnancy been going?

Relatively painless thanks. Not much nausea, no complications (so far!) - been extremely lucky. Just want a proper bump now though - tired of looking fat and bloated!


----------



## Lady-K

BelindaB said:


> Hey guys im gonna be a march mommy, ive just found out so im very exited lol
> anyways i thought it would be much more fun if i shared my experiences with other march mummies lol so hows every1 in this form?
> 
> Belinda xx

Excellent Belinda - congratulations and welcome to the happy chatters


----------



## readynwilling

Belinda - when is your due date?? I'll add you to the first post. The support on here is fantastic. Its a bit of a quick moving thread (although it has slown down a bit) CONGRATS!

Glad to hear everything is ok Evian.


----------



## blessedmomma

how are we ladies?

tanikit- you cant get a break love. i would be scared to bathe without someone being there. or do much else for that matter!

ready- i get the headaches too. medicine doesnt help me either. i think its just hormones, not much can be done right now. i try to rest a minute and relax. i have noticed if i get one later in the evening, if i take a warmer bath or shower it seems to help a bit.

braijackava- i am in US too. i rented one with my first son but dont know what kind or from where, that was almost 4 years ago. just know i found it online. there are some in the stores, like walmart, but not sure how good they are or how early they work.

welcome new mommy!

hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Evian260

thanks readynwilling and welcome belinda b! lady-k, i hear you, i want a bump! my friend is 2 weeks ahead and she's got one, so I'm hoping mine is just around the corner!


----------



## kns

hi im back been abit mad as kim was in hospital yet again as fainted just after her boss lost her temper with kim and ended up falling and hitting her head on a table losing concsciousness so in hospital til last night as she had concussion.
been to doctors and low blood pressure 98/60?
things getting better though.
hows things with everyone?


----------



## braijackava

Yes I noticed just this morning my normal flabby stomach has turned to more of a round belly. Tad confusing as I know baby is not quite out of the pelvis for a few more days. Maybe everything getting pushed up and bloated. I have actually lost 7.5 pounds since I got preggo. Weird! Hope everyone is doing good!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Tanikit

kns your partners blood pressure is very low - its good in some sense but fainting isn't great. How's she doing now?

Welcome to the new Moms.


----------



## claireb86

Here are my scan photos, sorry for poor quality I haven't had chance to scan in yet, so just took a photo.

Baby was really active and I didn't faint with my bloods :thumbup:

I can't see any indications at all on gender at this stage.

Can you please change my due date to 15th March :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







100_1459.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









100_1458.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









100_1457.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lady-K

What a gorgeous set of pics ClaireB


----------



## 2nd time

talking about bumps i look 6 months gone already wearing mat dresses but guess its coz its so soon after dd


----------



## emsie

Hi Everyone, Had an AMAZING scan yesterday, Bubs was moving around lots! My due date has now been put back to the 13th March 2011, could you please change it? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time I also look very pregnant and its been a while since I was last pregnant but I started showing so early this time. I am also in maternity wear (both pants and tops) already.

Yay to everyone for great scans. Claire those pics are great and show up well.


----------



## readynwilling

Great pics Claire & Emsie.

Bought a couple of books yesterday - the girlfriends guide to pregnancy and eating well when you are expecting. I already had you pregnancy week by week and the girlfriends guide is written not from a doctor but from a mom of 4 and its pretty funny - had me in tears a couple of times last night. Bought the eating well book (its in the what to expect when you are expecting line) because i had a panic attack about have GD yesterday. I spent a good chunk of the day prepping healthy meals and snacks to make them grab and go - because otherwise i eat garbage. I lost 60 lbs last year and i have already gained 7, which isn't outrageous, but its a little scary.


----------



## Lady-K

readynwilling said:


> I spent a good chunk of the day prepping healthy meals and snacks to make them grab and go

Great plan. Might do this. I've made a huge dried fruit and nut mix which I take to work with me and dip into a lot when at home. What sort of things did you prepare? Need some ideas


----------



## readynwilling

I cut up strawberries and peaches, and i made meals of 1/2 cup whole wheat pasta with 1/2cup tomato sauce and 6 chicken meatballs that i can just reheat, and i cut up cucumber and cherry tomatoes to snack on with hummus, and i boiled 12 eggs. I also bought some yogurt and berries & high protein cereal to throw together parfaits. I also bought some low glycemic whole grain sprouted bread. And i chopped a zucchini, red pepper, onion & some mushrooms and put them in 1 cup portions so i can easy add to omellettes or whatever. I need to cut out a lot of the white sugar and white flour as they pack on the lbs the easiest for me.

I like the idea of fruit and nuts... except i can't take nuts to work.. but i could maybe do pumpkin seeds instead.


----------



## Nixilix

How funny was x factor tonight!! Haha!!

Well I saw a pram I like which is half
Price at the mo so going to have a look with my parent (they offered to buy). It's the linear pramette from mamas and papas but the switch 2-1 version. Get carseat, either way facing pram changing bag parasol etc etc. Looks like A good deal. If I like it then we may order even though it's early, it's a Bargin!!


----------



## Nixilix

My ticker stopped? I'm supposed to be 14+1?!? how strange!!


----------



## Tanikit

Its right now Nix - maybe they were having issues. Good luck with the pram buying - it gets exciting when the stuff starts arriving. I want to move DD to the next room in the next few weeks and then start doing the babies nursery. Its quite a lot fo work moving everything so need to do it before I become too heavy to do it :)

Its strawberry season here now so have been eating loads of them - at least they seem to agree with me. I also like the idea of fruit and nuts. Getting hungry reading your post readynwilling.


----------



## natty1985

Hey Rach , my OH liked that pram when we went into the shop, heather has it on eastenders at the min its lovely x


----------



## natty1985

Before i was a mum i never learnt the words to a lullaby. I never 
thought about immunisations i had never been sick on, pooped on, drooled
on, chewed on or peed on. I had complete control of my mind, my 
thoughts & my life. I slept all night, I never looked teary eyed 
...& cryed. I never got gloriously happy over a simpl......e
little grin. I never sat up for hours watching someone sleep. I had 
never felt my heart break into a million pieces when i couldnt stop the 
pain. I never knew something so small could affect my life so much. 
Before i was a mum i didnt know the feeling of having a heart out of my 
body. Send this to all the beautiful mums you know...Nothing will happen
if you dont, but its nice to hear that someone thinks your a beautiful 
mum x x &#9829;


----------



## pinkycat

morning ladies.
I'm so tired i could cry. DH is working all weekend :growlmad: and woke the girls up when he got up for work at 4.15am :grr:
I got some maternity jeans yesterday and i feel so much more comfy xx


----------



## pinkycat

Awww natty that lovely, made me cry lol


----------



## BreatherBetty

Hey girls, how are we all today? We told my fiancee's parents and they are over the moon! (phew) and are telling my mam today I know she'll be chuffed. Mean while I swear I'm getting bigger every morning. Everyone is saying I have a 'nice neat bump' but to be honest I feel like a big fat moo cow. Lol.x


----------



## 2nd time

moo from me lol i found last time i had big days ad small days lol this time cow dosent cover it unless you are refering to a female elephant lol


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok. 

Had a fab day yesterday took DS to the Zoo it was his best friends birthday and they both had a ball. Only thing is I am paying the penalty for it today and am so tired and feeling like Sh*t, curled up on sofa.

Had my dating scan last Tuesday they have adjusted my EDD to the 5th March, so looks like I'll defintely have a Feb baby (as probably a section). 

Next Scan has been moved forward to the 18th October, OH wants to find out Gender and whilst I would like a surprise I will probably let him find out.

Good to hear more of you are starting to feel a bit better, I have good and bad days but seem to be slowly having more frequent good days, so fingers crossed I dont go on having sickness for the how pregnancy this time.

Tankit - hows the new car?


----------



## readynwilling

Hi All,

Having a good day here. Went to see the movie Eat, Pray, Love.... bought some slipper type shoes for work :haha:, and looking forward to True blood tonight. 

Personal Question... Anyone else having AMAZING :sex:?? Man hubby is gonna have a hard time keeping me NOT pregnant if this keeps up LOL


----------



## BreatherBetty

Erm...yes we are havin some pretty awesome luvvin. I think I'm getting more sensitive in thatarea as I get further on in the pregnancy. Sorry if TMI : S hehe


----------



## Lady-K

readynwilling said:


> looking forward to True blood tonight.

Love this series. I'm up to date with you lot over the pond as I've been downloading them. Halfway through reading the books too which also rock. Eric <3 ;)



readynwilling said:


> Hi All,
> Personal Question... Anyone else having AMAZING :sex:??

Ohhhh yes!


----------



## braijackava

Yes the sex drive seems to be really picking up. Everything is also a lot more sensitive!


----------



## prettygeek

We told my parents on Friday night and the rest of my family today. It was pretty exciting, and it's a little weird now with everyone knowing! 

For the extended family, we were all together today for a prearranged family event (family fantasy football league draft) and I wrote them all little notes like "Due to your exemplary performance in the role of Aunt, you will be promoted to Great Aunt." 

My aunt Melodee was first to figure it out from the note, I think she's pretty excited! She's my unmarried aunt who's always been just a wonderful aunt and had "aunt" as her main family role. She even said the baby already has a car seat. She works at a high end baby store, so if she says there's a car seat, I'm sure there is one!


----------



## Tanikit

Got my car on Saturday and it is so nice to have one - I never realised though how used to walking I have got - will probably get lazy now. It makes a big difference asthe hill I must climb to get home seems to have been getting steeper and steeper as I have got more pregnant :)

My mother is also visiting now and that has taken some pressure off - I may even get to nap today, that would be nice. My Mom is pretty tired though already - she says DD never stops - I told her welcome to it :)

We bought a baby car seat to replace the one we lost in the hijacking so while we will reuse most of the things from DD its nice to get some new things too.


----------



## Twinminator

Girls are poorly and sobbing forlornly most of the day, benefit overpayment is three times what I thought it was, bank has charged me twice but different amounts for the same unauthorised overdraft so I'm close to the bone again with three weeks til I get paid again, DH having own nightmares at work and business has major cashflow probs... and I can't us getting out of this two-bed bungalow any time soon. I feel physically sick and it ain't morning sickness anymore. :cry: 

I wasn't going to post all this but then I thought, surely that's what it's here for? I'm sorry if it all sounds a bit self pitying but like I said, I have resisted posting about it for ages.

Plus I'm gaining weight at a rate of knots because my body's being fed properly for the first time in weeks and it's hanging onto every last calorie (mainly stored in the love handle area right now). Not that this is anywhere near the top of my priorities at the mo.

I tried watching the news to see what news stories could put my probs in perspective, but at the end of the day, what's happening to someone else is happening to someone else.


----------



## prettygeek

Tanikit said:


> Got my car on Saturday and it is so nice to have one - I never realised though how used to walking I have got - will probably get lazy now. It makes a big difference asthe hill I must climb to get home seems to have been getting steeper and steeper as I have got more pregnant :)
> 
> My mother is also visiting now and that has taken some pressure off - I may even get to nap today, that would be nice. My Mom is pretty tired though already - she says DD never stops - I told her welcome to it :)
> 
> We bought a baby car seat to replace the one we lost in the hijacking so while we will reuse most of the things from DD its nice to get some new things too.

Glad to hear you've got your car. We share a car as well, but since we both work at home right now, it's not usually a problem.



Twinminator said:


> Girls are poorly and sobbing forlornly most of the day, benefit overpayment is three times what I thought it was, bank has charged me twice but different amounts for the same unauthorised overdraft so I'm close to the bone again with three weeks til I get paid again, DH having own nightmares at work and business has major cashflow probs... and I can't us getting out of this two-bed bungalow any time soon. I feel physically sick and it ain't morning sickness anymore. :cry:
> 
> I wasn't going to post all this but then I thought, surely that's what it's here for? I'm sorry if it all sounds a bit self pitying but like I said, I have resisted posting about it for ages.
> 
> Plus I'm gaining weight at a rate of knots because my body's being fed properly for the first time in weeks and it's hanging onto every last calorie (mainly stored in the love handle area right now). Not that this is anywhere near the top of my priorities at the mo.
> 
> I tried watching the news to see what news stories could put my probs in perspective, but at the end of the day, what's happening to someone else is happening to someone else.

I'm sorry to hear about all your financial/business troubles. I can definitely relate! We had to leave our bank because no matter what we did we got a whole bunch of overdraft fees and half our money was gone when we were only making what we got from selling two iPhone games! Things turned around a bit, though. My husband got a new full-time job that he's able to do from home, and Apple started paying us for all the territories at once starting this month. I pray that things will turn around for you as well.


----------



## 2nd time

my tv broke an cant afford another ons i broke down an cried lol. i guess financial worries hit us all at some point during each year its just when your pregnant everything seems bigger, ps we live in a one bed house an need tomove but nomoney fairy here either money dust to all of you lol


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> my tv broke an cant afford another ons i broke down an cried lol. i guess financial worries hit us all at some point during each year its just when your pregnant everything seems bigger, ps we live in a one bed house an need tomove but nomoney fairy here either money dust to all of you lol

No TV?! Gutting! :nope: 

Money fairy, lottery fairy, bank-job fairy, I'll take whichever, lol :winkwink:


----------



## Nixilix

I want the poo and fart fairy to visit me daily please!!!!!! Tmi haha!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Oh guys so sorry your having such a hard time of it, money worries are never fun. Sending over positive vibes and hope some good luck comes your way soon.


----------



## readynwilling

Hubby and I put up a good front we both have newer vehicles and own our 3 bedroom house but we haven't seen a positive bank balance in years. We live in our overdraft. We make good money so i shouldn't complain and i have been NOT SPENDING a dime in order to climb out of the hole - but even when last week my DH asked where we were at and i told him i put aside $400 IN ONE WEEK to pay off some O/D he got mad cause it wasn't enough!!! I feel like a failure when it comes to handling the finances. 

We are very lucky to both have good full time jobs and to be able to live the lifestyle we do - we have just lived it too much and now we are stuck. We have lines of credit over $35,000 and no end in site to paying them off - but we can afford our groceries and gas in the cars so i shouldn't complain.

Twin - you are absolutely correct that someone elses problems are someone else's . Feel free to vent in here whenever you feel necessary. We are all understanding and here to support!


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator said:


> Girls are poorly and sobbing forlornly most of the day, benefit overpayment is three times what I thought it was, bank has charged me twice but different amounts for the same unauthorised overdraft so I'm close to the bone again with three weeks til I get paid again, DH having own nightmares at work and business has major cashflow probs... and I can't us getting out of this two-bed bungalow any time soon. I feel physically sick and it ain't morning sickness anymore. :cry:
> 
> I wasn't going to post all this but then I thought, surely that's what it's here for? I'm sorry if it all sounds a bit self pitying but like I said, I have resisted posting about it for ages.
> 
> Plus I'm gaining weight at a rate of knots because my body's being fed properly for the first time in weeks and it's hanging onto every last calorie (mainly stored in the love handle area right now). Not that this is anywhere near the top of my priorities at the mo.
> 
> I tried watching the news to see what news stories could put my probs in perspective, but at the end of the day, what's happening to someone else is happening to someone else.


The benefit overpayment isn't the tax credits is it? They totally messed mine up and i got nothing for over a year, it nearly finished us off :growlmad:
I'm with you on the weight gain too, since the sickness has gone (3weeks yay)im pilling on the pounds :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Lady-K

Nixilix said:


> I want the poo and fart fairy to visit me daily please!!!!!! Tmi haha!!

:rofl:


----------



## Lolla

I'm off to second tri, at 14+4 and just had first scan so feel confident enought to move over now.

See you there ladies


----------



## roonsma

Nixilix said:


> I want the poo and fart fairy to visit me daily please!!!!!! Tmi haha!!

You just made my evening!! I actually DID laugh out loud, Classic! :haha:


----------



## Evian260

My husband gets annoyed that he can't spend frivolously - he said for as much as he makes he should be able to spend more. We have between $400-500 left over each month after we pay for bills/auto fuel/groceries, etc, and he gets $200 outside of that $400-500 just to spend on himself, and he still complains! I want to kick him sometimes!! He acts like we're super poor and we're not, we're just living on a budget.


----------



## BreatherBetty

I didnt think there was a second tri thread anymore? 

Woke up without my partner this morning for the first time in a year and a half - he's got a job interview this morning in bournemouth (about 4 hours from here) so he had to stay there overnight...I cried my eyes out last night I missed him so much. Dont think the hormones helped either. But fingers crossed he'll have his first proper post grad job by the end of the week.X x x


----------



## BreatherBetty

Oops sorry girls didn't mean to post twice. Hope everyone's feeling good this morning.X x x


----------



## Twinminator

Breatherbetty, it only come up once, you alright? My DH works away so I see him from mid morning Saturday til tea time Sunday, or sometimes he leaves at silly oclock Monday morning if we're lucky BUT I'm not telling you that to make your prob seem little, not at all, I remember when he first went away, it was AWful, you just brought it back to me that's all, you forget how heart wrenching it is. 
In fact, when we'd only been together a few years, he had to go on a course for a couple of nights and I bearly held it together the whole time he was away. I'd forgotten how far I've come and how much I'd changed. 
I have my fingers crossed for you both, let us know how he gets on!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> I want the poo and fart fairy to visit me daily please!!!!!! Tmi haha!!

LM(F)AO!!!! :rofl:

Thanks you lot for making me feel better - I may not be able to control the crap that's going on, but I can at least alter the way I look at it... :flower:

Can I add The Chef Fairy into our list of most wanted fairies???


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah, the more fairies the better!!!! I have had the vomit fairy here for 8 wks 3 days.... She needs to pee off right now!!!!


----------



## Twinminator

...yeah and she can take indigestion fairy and paranoid fairy with her!!!


----------



## Tigerlass

*Hey

Can you change mine from the 18th to the 21st please 
Had my dating scan yesterday and was put back by 3 days hehe! 

 *


----------



## BreatherBetty

Thanks Sarah, I know lots of girls on here have partners that work away i feel bad about moaning im just used to allways having him around innit.x You can call me betty or becky btw i'll answer to both. Lol.

Can i also put in a request for the no more headaches fairy, and the backache-be-gone elf ;-)


----------



## 2nd time

from the poas addict fairy lol todays test guess what i am pregnant
 



Attached Files:







01.09,10.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nixilix

hahaha :rofl: love it!!!! 

i was gonna upload babies heartbeat but it doesnt support the file :( awwww well i'll just keep playing it to myself!!! 

All my muscles are stretching and tender and achey.. hopefully its a growth spurt. xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i need the poo fairy to visit me!! sick of being constipated, farting dont seem to be a problem tho .... poor dh! xx


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and the fairy that has set up home in my head with a hammer.... I hate headaches. I'm not a headache person but this is 3 in one week.


----------



## readynwilling

i was having bad headaches too. I find if i drink at least 2L of water everyday they are gone... Im not sure if that will help you ladies out or not.


----------



## Tanikit

Isn't pregnancy a joy - constipation, headaches, vomiting, exhaustion, gassiness - and yet we wouldn't give them away if it meant no pregnancy. Like you Nixlix I have also decided that MS must disappear now - I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow - I think my baby and its placenta didn't get the memo - MS must stop!!!

Other than that though I am now getting my energy back (at least after an afternoon nap) We drained the swimming pool yesterday (as in me and my 2 year old DD) and today we took the extra water out and once its all dry must clean it. I'm hoping to have it up and running in about a weeks time so I can swim - its really very hot here already and spring has only just started so it could be a killer summer. I overdid it a bit yesterday though - my feet were so sore after all that work.

My cousin had a baby boy this morning by C-section - he weighed 3.8 kgs (8 pounds 3 ounces) so quite big. They live far away so I won't see him - I think I'd be scared to see a newborn now and realise I have to get a baby out of me in not too long a time. Tomorrow will be one week til my gender scan.


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit, congrats to your cousin - I know how you feel about seeing a newborn though, my niece is 7 months pregnant and is due to have her little boy just a month before her 21st birthday. So I said that although she doesn't feel she'll be up to much "partying", I could look after the little mite for a while to give her a day to relax with her OH etc, saying it'd be good practice for me and to see what my twinnies make of having a baby around.... now I'm wondering what the heck I've done!!! :)


----------



## Chellepot

Hi Ladies,

A revised EDD for me, seems I am further along than we thought :)
I am now due 16th March - anyone looking for a bump buddy?

xx


----------



## braijackava

So according to some websites I am now in the second trimester. I will take it especially since I will be delivering early.


----------



## Twinminator

braijackava said:


> So according to some websites I am now in the second trimester. I will take it especially since I will be delivering early.

I'm 13 weeks today and I'd always thought that was the start of 2nd tri, but looking at the forum areas on here, first tri is 1 - 13wks and 2nd tri is 14+wks...

Although I'd like to be 2nd tri, the lethargy, nausea and indigestion are all telling me I'm still in the 1st!! :haha:


----------



## Lady-K

Hey lovely ladies, 

I am feeling so much *better *surprisingly. I've been back at work just under a week after a 5 week summer (teacher) and honestly I think I had too much time to dwell on every little symptom before. Being active seems to have sorted me out.

Which is nice.


----------



## roonsma

Hi can i join all you March mummies, 

My due dates 12th March 

I still feel POOP! although i have have the odd good day, musn't grumble though eh?

Hi to all x


----------



## braijackava

I am actually feeling very good lately. The only issue is the random pains on my sides. I am thinking it is just my expanding uterus bothering my scar tissue from my two previous surgeries in that area. I have read anywhere from 12-14 weeks is second trimester. Oh well we all end up being preggo about the same amount of time anyways. Went to the park today with the hubby, kids, and dogs. It is so nice out lately, no more hot and humid. It was fun and lots of laughs which always makes me feel better. I am with you guys on the financial woes. We had to claim bankruptcy a few months ago and just moved across country. We are still recovering from the moving costs. I too have been living in the overdraft, but things are slowly looking up. Our cars are paid off which is nice. Now just tons of medical bills and past due utilities to catch up on. Oh and the holidays and a new baby etc etc! Ahhh! So overwhelming. Hope everyone is doing well!!!!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## rottpaw

Hi all! 

I see a lot of ladies who are (like me) still struggling with the ms and other symptoms (despite being 13 weeks +). Here's hoping we ALL feel better SOON!!!

And Sarah - I think once you are 13 weeks (completed 13 weeks), you are in your 14th week and that's when 2nd tri begins. So I think we're there! Do we move boards, or what's the plan? 

Hugs and hope we all feel better quickly!


----------



## Nixilix

This thread isn't in a tri board so well stay through all tri's here.


----------



## Tanikit

15 weeks today - time is actually going very fast this time round - not really sure why as last pregnancy dragged. Its scary to think that in a week I'll know if this is a boy/girl, in 5 weeks its the big abnormality scan and in 9 weeks time this baby will be viable.

About half of us should be in the 2nd trimester now (taking it from 13 weeks 1 day) - yay for that! Have been looking at baby things on the internet now and thinking I really need to sort out what we do have from DD and then decide what we will still need - it shouldn't be as much shopping this time so I was hoping to be able to get some fun (but not essential) things too.


----------



## BreatherBetty

Hi Girls, hope everyone is okay this morning? I must say I'm feeling absolutely huge today (15 weeks tomorrow!) and a bit bloaty. We havn't heard from bournemouth yet but fantastic news is that my dear fiancee has been offered a fantastic job up here in Swansea. It means from October we'll have 2 incomes instead of just my measley wage. Takes a lot of pressure off.x


----------



## Twinminator

Betty that's fab news, what a load off! :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

hi girls i am 14weeks today I am so sa i think i am going mad please dont think i am an evil bitch but i have no feelings for my bump i dont even feel preg . i could ignore it but for the bump, i am not excited or anything i feel like such a freek an guilty so many prople on this site are dying to get preg an i cant even enjoy mine. i feel like dont deserve this special gift if i cant even get excited about it anyone know of any councling i could get


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time, don't beat yourself up hun :nope:

You have a lot on your plate with being a fairly new first-time-mum as it is, no wonder you can't be 100% over the moon right now, it's compleeeetely understandable.

I'm not "excited" either, I keep telling myself how fortunate I am and keep willing myself to be ecstatic but in the wee small hours, or when I'm alone (a LOT of the time!!) all I can think about is the juggling act I'm going to face, whether that be with time, money or space... or more frighteningly, all three at the same time and more besides that I probably haven't banked on yet :wacko:

It's easy to be excited with the first, you're in blissful ignorance of what's ahead, mentally and physically; this time, you still don't know how life will change eXACTly but you know it'll be damn intense, and out of self-protection, you start preparing yourself for worst-case scenarios and "what-ifs". HOWEVER, what we DO know, is the experience of going from "baby/ies-in-the-womb" to "baby/ies-in-your-arms" and how we fall head over heels in love so very quickly, from almost nowhere.


I think the big difference being pregnant second time round is, we *compare* how we feel about the child/ren we already have, to the feeling we have for this unknown bean in our pelvis.... and for many of us (like you and I) it is an awful guilt-ridden gigantic difference. But I for one hang onto the faith that I WILL fall in love with him or her, the day I hold him/her in my arms.

PM me if you want to vent, anytime xxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

On a lighter note, I got a letter from my bank, telling me they are refunding half my overdraft charges as a gesture of goodwill!!, (seeing as it was particularly bad luck / timing that the 2 days I went over, fell over two statements, thus incurring two sets of charges).

I also got my landline phone working again after months without - the girls had got hold of it and muted it and have just figured out how to un-mute it :)


----------



## 2nd time

thanks so much twin i amsure i will get excited eventually lol


----------



## 2nd time

lol muting the phone at least they werent ringing overseas at least not yet


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time and twinminator I also feel guilty that I am not as excited or attached to my baby as last time - its going so fast this time too and all I can think is: Oh heavens, how will I cope when baby arrives? And of course DD keeps me so busy that I do not have the time to think so much about this one.

Also hoping to fall in love the minute I see him/her, but I also know that there is more time to bond - while I have felt a little movement its not kicks yet, so hopefully that will also help make things more real.

Betty so glad your OH got the job. That is great.

And Sarah glad the bank is helping a bit and that your phone is working again.

My swimming pool is now drained (it was way more physical work than I realised) and we have to start cleaning it - only we seems to mean "me" Will be so glad if we can get it blue and swimmable in soon as it is really getting very hot here. Clearly in the 2nd trimester if I am trying to do tasks like that.


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> My swimming pool is now drained (it was way more physical work than I realised) and we have to start cleaning it - only we seems to mean "me" Will be so glad if we can get it blue and swimmable in soon as it is really getting very hot here. Clearly in the 2nd trimester if I am trying to do tasks like that.

You'll be so pleased at a job well done when you're easing your aching back floating on the cool water!!


----------



## Peril

Know I'm a lil late! lol... but been worried... now feel comfortable enough to add myself! 

I am due 18th March 2011! Woo hoo!


----------



## Twinminator

Congrats Peril :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

Hey everyone....I haven't posted in here for awhile, and I haven't gone back to catch up at all, so I'm not sure what I have missed. Hope everyone is doing well and that your ms has subsided now. 

AFM, I felt the baby move around a few times yesterday....was such a neat feeling. Just waiting to feel the kicks so OH can actually feel something too.


----------



## Lady-K

Peril said:


> Know I'm a lil late! lol... but been worried... now feel comfortable enough to add myself!
> 
> I am due 18th March 2011! Woo hoo!

Same day as me!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!! hope you are all ok.

2ndtime-dont feel guilty at all. you probably had more time to sit around and dream about your baby and focus on being excited for things to come. your just busier now, thats all. i usually at least follow my pregnancy books if nothing else and havent had time for that even. looked in my book the other day and realized i hadnt looked since 7 weeks! a lot has happened since then.

twin- glad your getting some of that back, that was awful nice of them!

lots in 2nd tri and still getting new mommies! congrats and welcome ladies!

hope everyone is doing ok and ones with ms, hope it clears up soon

we are looking to buy a house, so trying not to get too stressed about the process. its exciting, but i feel like im not gonna be much of a help moving while pregnant or possibly having a newborn if it takes us that long.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just popping in to say :hi: girls xxx

i had some light spotting yesterday so managed to get a scan this morning and seen baby :cloud9: everything was fine, scan took literally 2-3 mins but i saw baby was fine which was the main thing

i had the most awful headache yesterday , took paracetamol and it didnt budge at all!! 

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## prettygeek

Had my first real ob appointment this morning and everything looks good. Baby is measuring right for my due date.


----------



## Anababe

Hey everyone

Not been around much been so busy not got time to sit for a min during the day, then when kids go bed im just too tired! Ive got my horses back now they've been looked after while ive been ill last few week and im absolutely exhausted now im going yard everyday, i dont have the energy i had before lol

I wouldnt say im excited about this pregnancy yet, terrified - definitely! But i know it will come in time. It wasnt planned so suppose i still havent let it fully sink in yet. But my second son was planned and took 9 months to get pregnant and i still suffered antenatal depression, i couldnt bond with him, i didnt like him kicking me and i didnt step into a baby shop until i was 34 weeks pregnant! But soon as he was born i fell in love as most people do :)

Cant believe im 12 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

i am sort of happy that i am not the only one feeling like this only sort of happy coz i dont want anyone eles to feel so bad


----------



## membas#1

hi all,
just dropping by for a quick visit. i've been away due to having family visit. i went back to work today since June and i'm dead to the world at 6pm. i just want to eat dinner and lay in bed...what a bad habit/routine to get into, but it's just gonna take me time to get used to working again. 12 weeks now, and very excited. NT scan and bloods tomorrow, so we'll see baby but am nervous and hope all comes back good. hope you are all feeling well. i told all my coworkers, all our families know now, and some friends. It's nice to tell folks--makes it more real. :)
best to all


----------



## Tanikit

Membas I'm sure you will settle back at work soon - also 2nd trimester is coming and then you should have more energy - for now early bed is a great idea - I think I collapsed at 19:00 last night after doing too much yesterday.

Peril hi and congrats!

Pinksnowball glad everything was ok at your scan.

Last day at work today for a while - I am taking a week's leave, but it will turn out to be 10 days - I think I deserve it after this first trimester. Not going to want to go back afterwards though.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

would anyone else like to add me to there bump buddies? i have the lovely nixlix but i feel everyone has 2 or 3 lol 

I dont bite .... honest!!!  x


----------



## 2nd time

well woke up with bad cramp in my stomach last night still got them this morning going to ring epu in a bit hope everything is ok an this is not punishment for my rant yesterday


----------



## Anababe

Shell'sAngels said:


> would anyone else like to add me to there bump buddies? i have the lovely nixlix but i feel everyone has 2 or 3 lol
> 
> I dont bite .... honest!!!  x

I would :D xx

Morning everyone :)

Im feeling pretty sick this morning, think i need some breakfast, kids just gone childminders so ill make something to eat now then somehow find the energy to go see my horses :coffee:

Hope your all ok :flower:

xx


----------



## Anababe

Sorry your having cramps 2nd time, hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Sorry your having cramps 2nd time, i bet it's everything stretching.
Pinksnowball- im so glad all was ok at the scan.
shells angels- i will be your bump buddy aswell if you want, i have only got 1 and we have the same due date i think.

Im so excited- i was lying in bed this morning and i felt baby wriggle :happydance: im sure i felt movement last week but there was no dout this morning xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Cool i will add you both thank you! also got 2nd time i think 4 is plenty  yay!!!  xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

to behonest it feels like labour pain in front and back comming every 20 min getting worse oh i hope everything is ok cant ring epu till 11.30 they dont open till 1.15


----------



## Nixilix

hope all is well 2ndtime

I think my belly grew a little over night. not much, just a little. Will post a bump pic in my journal if anyone wants to peek :)

I can't believe I'll be 15 wks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my bump is proper huge!! i really do look 6months gone.... it just keeps growing!! quite embarrassing saying er im only (nearly 15 weeks) lol i tend to just say im 4 months sounds better lol


----------



## 2nd time

well has a scan an baby fine got knows what these pains are going to try to take a nap


----------



## Shell'sAngels

glad all is ok 2nd time.... 

i get pains but groin pains i suffer with spd in pregnancies i wonder if your experiencing spd pain?? just a thought xx


----------



## 2nd time

thanks will ask midwife when i next go feels like period pain still got it they said take paracetamol lol i wish could ram a paracetamol up their bums lol that stuff dont wok lol


----------



## rainbowgroove

Just a quickie as I'm supposed to have left for holiday already lol!
Had my scan today, everything looks fine, wriggly baby refusing to lie on it's back ;p
NT measurement was 1.4 mm which I think is good?
Best of all, they put my due date forward to 20 March, which makes me 12+4 today - yay!
See you all when I get back in 2 weeks :)
Love Ceri xx


----------



## natty1985

anyone heard anything of shrimpy and Kelly Brown ? hope they are ok x


----------



## kelly brown

hi ya all yeah i am ok ms still here on and off dif getting better yay i am 15weeks today listerned to baby hb today 146bpm got mid wife 22nd scan 19october how is every one eles  2nd time glad all is ok  x


----------



## Twinminator

Glad nowt's wrong 2nd time, could be stressing that's giving you probs...? :hugs:

This past week or so my ms had all but gone, just a bit icky if I eat too quick or get too tired, but today has been horrible, just sleepy, icky, tearful and lost motivation again.

AAAAGH!!!! Bugger off!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

still have pain in my tumm though guessits tapped gas or somthing might scare the oh later an fart like a builder lol


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time and rainbowgroove glad all was ok at your scans.

MS seems to have left me though I daren't say that as it has a way of reappearing when I think its gone. 

I am looking pretty pregnant now and with the heat I am having to wear maternity tops as they are the only cool thing I have that fits so its pretty clear I am pregnant now. Not sure what I will wear Dec/Jan/Feb as its so hot now and will only get worse - can't exactly go naked - though I might start wishing I could :)

Its been days now since I was hypoglycaemic and I have had to increase my insulin and have also started putting on weight so I know the second trimester is here - finally! Its going to be gradual increases in meds from here on til about 36 weeks so will just have to keep an eye on it. So glad I can function again though - it also helps lift my energy so I get a double bonust to being in 2nd trimester - people will think I am manic soon :)


----------



## readynwilling

Glad you are feeling better Tanikit!!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies- how are you all today???

2ndtime- i have been having cramps lately too, think its just things growing.

had my appointment today and scheduled my next scan. october 7th, will know if baby is a boy or girl, yay!!!!!!:happydance:

we are looking to buy a house so have to look at 9 houses tonight. wasnt able to get a sitter on such short notice (just found out today), so we are dragging our 4 kids to all of them. this ought to be fun...


----------



## 2nd time

i am hoping its ether things stretching or perhaps a uti going in to work tommorow to see boss about returning to work for 12 weks so i qualify for mat pay again


----------



## BabySnowie

Hi all March Mummies, can I join you?!

Got my EDD yesterday and our bean is due 16th March 2011 xxx


----------



## Lady-K

BabySnowie said:


> Hi all March Mummies, can I join you?!
> 
> Got my EDD yesterday and our bean is due 16th March 2011 xxx

Yay, welcome to the club!


----------



## BabySnowie

Thank you, gonna try go through some of the many posts on this thread, should keep me occupied!!

Congrats to all also xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

so i was wondering.... is anyone really really hoping for a certain sex??....

For me obviously after my last baby boy who didnt make it into this world i just wanted a healthy baby this time round as we all do im sure!!....

However i have got to say, after 3 boys i sooooooooooooooo want a little girl and knowing this is our last makes it even more so wanting to experience having a daughter. Just wondered if anyone else is in my shoes? xxx


----------



## braijackava

Well I have 2 boys and 1 girl, so a girl would make it even. Plus I never had a sister, so I would love my DD to have one to grow up with. Hubby and kids all want a girl. I am ok with either!


----------



## msarkozi

Melissa - our scan is the same day.....we too are going to find out if it is a boy or girl.....I have a feeling mine is a girl...what is your guess for yours?


----------



## babyharris201

Hi ladies. Yay on good scans! Glad some of you are starting to feel better.I had my DR. Appt today. I was so relieved after. My mid wife was so nice. Got babys heartbeat right off, and let me record it for dh. Its 160BPM. I can't wait till the 28th. I get my first and only ultrasound! I'm hoping lil peanut will spread eagle so we can find out if we'll have a lil Benjamin or Abigail! Mid wife told me to bring a cd with me and they can record the ultrasound! I'm over excited! I can't believe 4 months have gone by so quickly! My mom bought us a bunch of the rainforest theme nursery stuff, so this weekend, dh and I are going to start cleaning up our spare bedroom and turning it into a nursery! I'm so excited!! Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## membas#1

Hi all...just a quick sec to report that I had my NT scan today and bloods taken. Blood results will be in Monday but based on scan alone, all looked perfect they said. NT measured 1.4mm, which he said was great. Baby was all over the place--we got a few pics but I'm not that happy with the ones they gave us (well the waving one is cute) but the profile one I'm not even posting you can't even see a profile....she took a bunch of really good profile ones but this is the one we got. I guess it took her so long to get the NT measured due to a jumpy baby and a cracking up mama (I couldn't help it, the baby made me laugh) that she quickly took 3 photos for us to take home. Oh well...guess all in all that doesn't really matter. Here is the baby waving photo and the 3 d photo she took for us. Heart beat was 158. Had a dream last night baby was a boy. I saw nub but couldn't tell a thing and she didn't give us a full body photo, so no posting for guesses :( Here's 2 of the 4 we got.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5521.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_5522.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies- how are you all today???
> 
> 2ndtime- i have been having cramps lately too, think its just things growing.
> 
> had my appointment today and scheduled my next scan. october 7th, will know if baby is a boy or girl, yay!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> we are looking to buy a house so have to look at 9 houses tonight. wasnt able to get a sitter on such short notice (just found out today), so we are dragging our 4 kids to all of them. this ought to be fun...

LOL Melissa, *nine* houses with four kids in tow (plus beanie!) is super ambitious! Good luck with that and let us know how it goes! 

Our next scan is just a week earlier - Sept 29 (at least I *hope* it's another scan; they haven't said for sure!) and I'm also hoping to be able to find out what it is. I'm anxious to start planning because the way fall (& holidays) fly by, it'll be March before we know it! 

Hugs to all and happy almost-weekend! :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Anyone else breaking out like crazy?


----------



## msarkozi

I have been breaking out like crazy since day 1! I can't seem to get rid of them at all


----------



## braijackava

Just felt baby flipping around and moving like crazy! Most movement I have felt yet. And this time I am positive it was bubs! Just suprised I can feel this much at just 12 weeks! It must be a mixture of being preggo for the 5th time, where the baby is, knowing what it feels like etc. Best feeling ever! Anyone else feeling baby move yet?


----------



## membas#1

^^i wish. but first pregnancy for me and only 12 weeks--guess i'll be waiting a while..after seeing it bounce around at the ultrasound today now i wanna feel it :)


----------



## Twinminator

braijackava said:


> Just felt baby flipping around and moving like crazy! Most movement I have felt yet. And this time I am positive it was bubs! Just suprised I can feel this much at just 12 weeks! It must be a mixture of being preggo for the 5th time, where the baby is, knowing what it feels like etc. Best feeling ever! Anyone else feeling baby move yet?

I definitely felt mine squiggling last weekend, but I figure after having the twins, my body's stretched enough for it to have a ballroom to dance in! :rofl:
We also talked last weekend about waiting til baby's born to find out if it's a boy or girl!!!! It'd be amazing to have that kind of willpower and patience and to have it like the movies where they say "It's a ****!!!", but I just know that I'll have my anomoly scan and I will just have to ask! :dohh: I wonder if I can resist?? It's the day after DH's birthday and I'd love to tell him 'what he's getting' as a birthday present :happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

I will find out though I don't mind which it is - I always wanted three children and DH wants only 2 - I figure if this one is a girl I may have more persuading power to try for number 3. That being said though this pregnancy has been very rough and I may have to stop after this one - but either way a boy or girl would be nice.

I will find out - there are just too many scans not to - so while I could possibly tell them not to tell me at the 16 week one, I know by 20, 24, 28, 32, 34, 36, 38 weeks somewhere along the way I'd have to ask and find out. So I will find out in a weeks time if baby will cooperate.

I have felt baby a couple of times but only when I lie very still.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

braijackava said:


> Just felt baby flipping around and moving like crazy! Most movement I have felt yet. And this time I am positive it was bubs! Just suprised I can feel this much at just 12 weeks! It must be a mixture of being preggo for the 5th time, where the baby is, knowing what it feels like etc. Best feeling ever! Anyone else feeling baby move yet?

ive had flutters for a week or so, mainly when im stood up?..... feels like a sinking nausea butterfly like ya nervous feeling lol thats the best way to discribe it! but this is baby no.4 they say u feel it earlier as your more aware the more babies you have....

ive felt movements laying down but its hard to determind if its gas or baby :dohh:


----------



## Twinminator

Just found this on another website, very interesting, take a peek > > >

v v v v v v v v v

It's a boy if:
·	You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy
·	Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute
·	You are carrying the extra weight out front
·	Your belly looks like a basketball
·	Your areolas have darkened considerably
·	You are carrying low
·	You are craving salty or sour foods
·	You are craving protein -- meats and cheese
·	Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy
·	The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy
·	Your hands are very dry
·	Your pillow faces north when you sleep
·	Dad-to-be is gaining weight, right along with you
·	Pregnancy has you looking better than ever
·	Your urine is bright yellow in color
·	Your nose is spreading
·	You hang your wedding ring over your belly and it moves in circles
·	You are having headaches
It's a girl if:
·	You had morning sickness early in pregnancy
·	Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute
·	You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear
·	Your left breast is larger than your right breast
·	Your hair develops red highlights
·	You are carrying high
·	Your belly looks like a watermelon
·	You are craving sweets
·	You are craving fruit
·	You crave orange juice
·	You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy
·	You are moodier than usual during pregnancy
·	Your face breaks out more than usual
·	You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread
·	Your breasts have really blossomed!
·	Your pillow faces south when you sleep
·	Your urine is a dull yellow color
·	You hang your wedding ring over your belly and it moves from side to side


----------



## Teej543

Hi, lil bubba is due March 1st :D


----------



## kelly brown

i had a dream last night i had my scan and it was a boy  xx


----------



## Nyxxie

My little one is due March 22nd. 6 days before my birthday. What a present! :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

So for those of you who have had babies before, do you remember when you first felt your first one move? Like the fluttering movement? Just curious when I might feel that--I know all are different...but after seeing the baby kicking and flipping all over the place yesterday at scan, I can't wait to feel that. 

Just had the best glass of milk ever (not that it was any different than any other glass of milk, but it sure was the best ever!). :)

We will find out sex--we just booked our 19-20 week scan and we are set for Oct 28, our 4 year anniversary from our first date and 3 weeks before our wedding :) Perfect day.


----------



## blessedmomma

msarkozi said:


> Melissa - our scan is the same day.....we too are going to find out if it is a boy or girl.....I have a feeling mine is a girl...what is your guess for yours?

yay melissa!!!! we will get to find out the same day!!!! i want to say girl too, but im always wrong so who really knows:shrug: my hubby and kids all want a girl and my hubby is already convinced its a girl. he is always right so far, so i guess we will see!


----------



## msarkozi

going by Sarah's wives tales up top, mine seems more like a girl then boy to me. I love oranges and orange juice! I can't get enough of them. I already ate a big bag of oranges in 3 days! (I might turn into one soon). Well, we are down to 27 more days of waiting to find out! lol! 

Membas - I started feeling mine move around this week....haven't felt kicks or anything yet, but randomly I can feel the fluttery feeling of it moving.


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies- how are you all today???
> 
> 2ndtime- i have been having cramps lately too, think its just things growing.
> 
> had my appointment today and scheduled my next scan. october 7th, will know if baby is a boy or girl, yay!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> we are looking to buy a house so have to look at 9 houses tonight. wasnt able to get a sitter on such short notice (just found out today), so we are dragging our 4 kids to all of them. this ought to be fun...
> 
> LOL Melissa, *nine* houses with four kids in tow (plus beanie!) is super ambitious! Good luck with that and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Our next scan is just a week earlier - Sept 29 (at least I *hope* it's another scan; they haven't said for sure!) and I'm also hoping to be able to find out what it is. I'm anxious to start planning because the way fall (& holidays) fly by, it'll be March before we know it!
> 
> Hugs to all and happy almost-weekend! :hugs:Click to expand...

they actually did really good, i was surprised! dd very well at first, but by the 8th house they were getting restless. by the last one i had to do some time outs. they didnt think i would really do a time out at some house we were visiting, but they got so loud and out of control i had to do some time outs just to calm them down a bit. i hope you get to find out what your having too!!! yay!!!! cant wait to hear!!!! how have you been feeling? ms going away yet? mine is settled quite a bit, thank the Lord!

yay to everyone with good appts and scans!!! hope everyone is starting to feel better and get some energy back.


----------



## blessedmomma

i feel a random squirm every now and then, especially when i lay down.


----------



## Tanikit

I think with my first I felt random flutters from 14 weeks - but that was quite early apparently. This time I felt similar things at 12 weeks, but have only really felt baby since about 14 weeks and not every day and certainly not kicks - still just random movements.

Lol, I did the wive's tales ones and score 5 points on girl and 5 on boy - must be one or the other :) I do not know the answer to some of them though.


----------



## amommy2be

Had my 12 week appointment today and everything looks good. I have my first trimester testing on Monday. I would post a pic but its not very good.


----------



## braijackava

Such a lazy tired lump today! That and I have a headache.


----------



## membas#1

<----tired too. i took a nap in my office today--seriously laid down on a cot for an hour.


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls! Hope all is well! Haven't decided to find out sex yet!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Afternoon ladies, may I join?

I'm Saara, 26, and 15+3 with our first - due March 2nd!


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hiya there I am now due 3rd March which is cool. hope everyone is well


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome to the new mums! Up early today (i've been up since 8am) and got a busy day ahead of me! I think i might be getting a cold.


----------



## Twinminator

readynwilling said:


> Welcome to the new mums! Up early today (i've been up since 8am) and got a busy day ahead of me! I think i might be getting a cold.

My girls have had a lingering cold for over a week now, and the past day or so I think I'm getting it, not the runny nose bit but the eurgh / tired / more eurgh bit! :sleep:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

can someone take me off being due march 24th as I've had a scan and i'm due in April.


----------



## mummybear2011

I'm due march 9th 2011!! xx


----------



## braijackava

Hmm looking at finances and wondering if I can really go without maternity clothes and without buying any baby things until November? I have one pair of maternity pants. This will be interesting. Got to get bills caught up before all that, as we just moved over 1200 miles. Plus we need a new car before baby is born as we need a car that seats at least 6. Stressful!!! Oh and the holidays. Oh my. Hope everyone is feeling well emotionally as well as physically. Anyone have any baby name ideas yet? I have a few, but it seems like I really love them at first then it gets old? My hubby is no help as he wont even talk about it until we know boy or girl.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Twinminator

I could've written that post Brai!! ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## 2nd time

i haveone mat dress and on skirt did me ok last time might just get som £2 leggins in a bigger size if they make one i am already the size of a house


----------



## Shrimpy

Brai - I have 2 pairs of mat jeans and just bought cheap tops in bigger sizes. Maternity clothes are a complete rip off! I think for a whole "wardrobe" ( 2 pairs jeans I can wear now, 1 pair for when I'm colossal, 2 short sleeved tops, 2 long sleeved tops, a vest top and 2 baggy long sleeved tops) I've spent about £50. This is our last baby so I don't see the point in spending a fortune as I won't get the use out of them again.

Waiting until November for baby things is fine, still plenty of time before March and you might even manage to grab some great stuff in the sales :)


----------



## Aunty E

I've bought a few bits of maternity clothes - decided I wanted a proper coat this time, so got the £30 jacket from New Look. It's a bi big now, but I'll be glad of it come Christmas! I still had some stuff from Mog, but I bought some more work trousers from new look (£12) at the same time as the jacket, as I'm pretty large in the stomach area already. Last time I didn't wear maternity work trousers until I was six months gone, but I guess my stomach muscles are shot :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

i just felt my first propper kick lol guess this really is a baby an not just food or gas


----------



## Nixilix

Hey!

no movement here but I did go my first day since 6+2 without being sick!!! start of things to come? I hope so!!! 

One more week at work then Im off with a few friends for a mini break. Be good to relax! Gotta get a swimming cossie though, mines too tight!


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for a sick free day Rach!!!!!!!!!!!!! I picked up my car seat and stroller today. I asked my hubby if his mustang had the latch system and he said he didn't think so but he could install it if we decided to. And i told him it was up to him - and he said he was gonna sell his car come spring (he has 2) and just have the one... maybe baby is finally starting to sink in!


----------



## Anababe

Glad you've had a day with no sickness Nixilix - Hope it starts to ease off now :)

2nd Time - Aww its lovely feeling the first movements isnt it.. ive had a few flutters this last couple days cant wait to feel the first kick :)

Ive not got any maternity clothes, ill probably just buy cheaper stuff in bigger sizes as they are needed, ive never bought mat clothes in any of my pregnancies so still have some of the clothes i used with them. Im just starting to not be able button up my jeans now but tops will still fit for a while longer i think.


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls i hope so too!!!

I got some over the bump jeans in h&m as they had 10 off every pair of jeans so got them for 20.

My other maternity jeans were £3 from next sale. My work maternity trousers were £10 from mothercare sale! 

Bought some pyjamas but in a bigger size not maternity. Only £7 from tesco!

Going to try and start Xmas shopping this week. xx


----------



## Tanikit

Rach yay for a MS free day. I am still getting some nausea though not as bad as before - can't wait for it to disappear.

Last pregnancy I bought maternity jeans and pants which I still have, but no tops as it was winter and I coped fine in just bigger things - this time though it is already very hot and I have had to get some maternity tops too - luckily we have a store where the maternity clothes are pretty much the same price as other things - and considering we work in rands, not pounds you would all think they were ridiculously cheap.

2nd time - yay for kicks! Can't wait to feel them.

DDs birthday is tomorrow and we are having a party on the weekend which is DHs birthday too so this week will be very busy with planning. I also need to do something for her birthday for her school tomorrow and also for the Moms and Tots group she goes to on Friday. Scan on Wednesday and hoping to find out the gender. 

Right now my emotions are all over the place and I am feeling very stressed - had a good cry yesterday and feel a little better today. I am blaming hormones. DH at least was pretty decent about it - I made him drive an hour and a half late last night to pick up something I had forgotten at his parents - do you think I can blame hormones for that too???


----------



## Twinminator

Aaw Tanikit, yes you CAN blame your hormones hun! :winkwink: (If anyone can, you can! :hugs: ) Try not to stress too much about birthday plans, DD will be so excited whatever she does I'm sure. And grown men are rarely overly-fussed by the day that makes them another year older... :) The only ones who really scrutinise how smoothly these parties and celebrations go are the organisers, so try to enjoy it yourself, you deserve to kick back and relax and enjoy their days too xx


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies.

One of the mums at my daughters school gave me a huge bag of maternity tops this morning so i just need to buy a couple more pairs of pants. ( iv got 2pairs of stretchy pants and a pair of jeans already) im so glad cos like most of us im pretty skint at the moment and christmas is only round the corner.

I was lying in bed last night and felt a couple of little nudges. It makes it feel like there really is a baby in there xx


----------



## pinkycat

Nixilix - Im glad your feeling better :happydance: i hope it stays away from now on and Tanikit too :hugs: xx


----------



## kns

hi everyone
just back from wonderful holiday with my partner, she seems to have calmed down on morning sickness so fingers crossed she can start to enjoy the pregnancy now.
baby starting to grow quicker i think as she has had a lot of stretching pain and itching around her belly.
midwife on wednesday scan in 4 weeks yay. find out if boy or girl.
how is everyone been this past week?


----------



## Chimpette

Hello everyone, 

havent really got anything to say, just wanted to say hi.. haha

xx


----------



## Nixilix

The sickness came back!!! Dam!!!

Hi everyone hope all is well!!


----------



## Nyxxie

When will the lethargy go away?? I just want to sleep all the time. My DH is not impressed. :nope:

I've FINALLY managed to get a booking appointment with a midwife. 
I'll be 15 +4 when I have my booking in appointment. Does this seem late to any of you? I've had a nightmare with all the silly appointments the hospital are making for me...


----------



## 2nd time

Nyxxie said:


> When will the lethargy go away?? I just want to sleep all the time. My DH is not impressed. :nope:
> 
> I've FINALLY managed to get a booking appointment with a midwife.
> I'll be 15 +4 when I have my booking in appointment. Does this seem late to any of you? I've had a nightmare with all the silly appointments the hospital are making for me...

thats propper late they are supposed to bookyou in before 10 weeks nhs can be crap


----------



## Twinminator

Yes Nyxxie that's appalling that you haven't been seen yet! :nope:
and on the OH front, mine is starting to lie to make me feel guilty to push myself more than my energy levels will allow but today I'm wise to it and he can go f himself. I'm sick of being the nice guy who bends over backwards for everyone else when it seems nobody is prepared to do the same for me, or cut me any slack. :gun:
Think it's about time I started putting myself first :devil: God help anyone who says the wrong thing today.


----------



## Twinminator

Twinminator said:


> Think it's about time I started putting myself first :devil: God help anyone who says the wrong thing today.

PS I don't mean you lot on here LOL!!!


----------



## natty1985

MIL from hell free to a good home anyone want ???? additional extras :very opinionated and interfers alot :) message me for more details


----------



## kns

lol natty i know what you mean


----------



## Anababe

Nyxxie thats really late! I was seen around 8 weeks with all my pregnancies i cant imagine having to wait until 15 week! :shock:

Ive been pretty sick today, ive only been having one anti sickness tablet in a morning lately but had to have another this afternoon just so i could manage some dinner :( Hope it passes soon, im not feeling too bad now though. Just wish it would stop raining i have so much to do before picking kids up at 5!

Nearly in 2nd Tri :happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Second trimester tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## natty1985

kns said:


> lol natty i know what you mean

lol bitches arent we !! lol bloody does my head in she does soo annoying x


----------



## membas#1

So when does everyone consider themselves 2nd tri--at the end of 13 weeks or the beginning of 13 weeks?


----------



## kns

yep mine is coming to all the scans and the birth and if she had it her way i wouldnt be at birth but she will cover for me if i need a break!!!


----------



## 2nd time

my mil is indian an she sings( screams) at my lo which makes her cry lol i told her yesterday that she only crys when granma screams at her lol felt goo to tell her


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> my mil is indian an she sings( screams) at my lo which makes her cry lol i told her yesterday that she only crys when granma screams at her lol felt goo to tell her

:rofl: OMG that's hilarious, I've got this vision of an old indian woman screeching tunelessly into some poor crying baby's face! :rofl: 
Thanks hun, that is the first time I've cracked a smile all day!!!


----------



## roonsma

natty1985 said:


> MIL from hell free to a good home anyone want ???? additional extras :very opinionated and interfers alot :) message me for more details

LOL! Swap you, your own always seems so much worse! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> my mil is indian an she sings( screams) at my lo which makes her cry lol i told her yesterday that she only crys when granma screams at her lol felt goo to tell her
> 
> :rofl: OMG that's hilarious, I've got this vision of an old indian woman screeching tunelessly into some poor crying baby's face! :rofl:
> Thanks hun, that is the first time I've cracked a smile all day!!!Click to expand...

you got it lol


----------



## Anababe

membas#1 said:


> So when does everyone consider themselves 2nd tri--at the end of 13 weeks or the beginning of 13 weeks?

I usually move over to 2nd tri at beginning of 13 weeks, although i have been having a peek over there today lol Think on here though it says it starts at 14weeks?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm so jealous of all the girls feeling bubba already.

All I've got is wind! :blush:

My MIL is great - OH is the youngest of 7, and all his brothers and sisters apart from one already have kids, most have more than one, so this is all old news to her and she hasn't seemed interested in the least apart from to ask how I'm feeling whenever we see her (which isn't often)!


----------



## Twinminator

My MIL is okay... but just too close and too in my face - I live at no39, she lives at no57!! Can anyone beat that????


----------



## Anababe

Aw i feel for all you with MIL's to put up with.. guess being single i get out of that one! :winkwink:


----------



## braijackava

Everything I have read here in the US and from what my doctor says, second trimester starts at the beginning of week 13. So that is what I am going with. I would say weeks 1-12 are first trimester, weeks 13-24 are second trimester, and weeks 25-36 are third since 36 weeks is actually considered term. Thats how I understand it anyways?


----------



## natty1985

ohhh twin, thats baddddd lol!! Cant beat that one im very happy to say lol 

Roonsma , name a time and a place and ill meet you , MIL blindfolded, and gagged sounds like heaven :)


----------



## roonsma

natty1985 said:


> ohhh twin, thats baddddd lol!! Cant beat that one im very happy to say lol
> 
> Roonsma , name a time and a place and ill meet you , MIL blindfolded, and gagged sounds like heaven :)

LOL!!

You haven't met mine yet!! 4 foot 9, stilettos, BIG hair and even BIGGER opinions, are you getting the idea? Actually she can be very lovely and my LO thinks the world of her and her of him! shouldn't grumble? hum!!

I find i'm much less tolerant at the mo, i'm blaming the hormones! You can say what you like and blame yours! x


----------



## Aunty E

I feel sorry for my MiL sometimes, because I know I'm much touchier and grumpy and intolerant since I had Mog, but honestly, she's driven me nuts ever since I got pregnant the first time, and it's only gotten worse. I might have mentioned it before, but she left my baby in her pushchair, asleep at the bottom of the (very very big) garden, where the foxes play (and occasionally massacre our chickens). On her own. I wonder if she put a little sign on her saying 'yum yum'.


----------



## Twinminator

Aunty E said:


> she left my baby in her pushchair, asleep at the bottom of the (very very big) garden, where the foxes play (and occasionally massacre our chickens). On her own.

Bejeeeez! :wacko:


----------



## braijackava

Haha oh MIL stories. I have a million. One of the bad ones....hmmmm. When I had my DD she was upset that I had her so quickly and she didnt make it in time to witness it. Which was all fine. But when she got there and they asked everyone to leave the room so they could check my girlie parts from giving birth, she got very upset. She actually promptly left the hospital without ever seeing DD. She did not actually see her until she was 2 weeks old. Even though she was only about a 10 minute drive away.


----------



## Evian260

OMG how childish!!!!! I'm in my first pregnancy and I've warned everyone when I give birth they'll be in the waiting room for awhile because I don't want to be checked or anything with people in the room and I want some bonding time with us as a family.


----------



## Evian260

And my MIL and I use to HATE each other until I told her in 2008 that I'm not going anywhere and she's not going anywhere so we both need to grow up. It's been pleasant every since with some hiccups here and there... the most frustrating one as of yet was when we announced I was pregnant with a card and a bib that said "What Happens at Grandma's Stays at Grandma's" and she said "How did this happen with all of his travel?" (my husband travels alot for work) and "I'm not ready to be a grandma, I'm not done being a mom yet..." WTF?! I was livid, but my mom gave me the reaction I wanted - complete with screams and all! :)


----------



## Evian260

Twinminator said:


> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> she left my baby in her pushchair, asleep at the bottom of the (very very big) garden, where the foxes play (and occasionally massacre our chickens). On her own.
> 
> Bejeeeez! :wacko:Click to expand...


OMG I would have went OFF on her. :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

wowza bowza with the MIL madness!!!! i was partly cracking up and partly horrified. mine lives miles away and is pretty sweet so i guess i shouldnt take that for granted so much. 

how is everyone doing today??? hopefully good considering...

i didnt have to take a ms pill all day, so im lovely. hope it keeps up. not sleeping so good though so that makes things tough. might have found the house we are gonna buy, and i hope it works out cuz my energy level for all of it is about tapped


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone!

Hope all is well?

is anyone still taking there momomega/pregnacare?... im 15+ 2 and still taking it lol... i run out 2moro not sure if i will bother after than - i know you dont have to take it after 12 weeks.....


----------



## Twinminator

Melissa - good luck with the house :flower:

Shell - I had same dilemma, just run out but have bought a new box as I figure that even if the baby doesn't "need" the extra input now, I am still feeling *R*ough so I daren't do anything or change anything that might make me feel worse!! xxx


----------



## kns

Twinminator said:


> My MIL is okay... but just too close and too in my face - I live at no39, she lives at no57!! Can anyone beat that????

When i was a child my mother's MIL lived next door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
x


----------



## Twinminator

kns said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> My MIL is okay... but just too close and too in my face - I live at no39, she lives at no57!! Can anyone beat that????
> 
> When i was a child my mother's MIL lived next door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xClick to expand...

Yikes! :)


----------



## Twinminator

PS I'm 14 weeks today :) so now I can stop wondering which tri I'm in as by all theories' standards, I'm in 2nd tri now... yay!

(Now all I need is for my symptoms to follow me into 2nd tri as well!!! :winkwink: )


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Twinminator said:


> Melissa - good luck with the house :flower:
> 
> Shell - I had same dilemma, just run out but have bought a new box as I figure that even if the baby doesn't "need" the extra input now, I am still feeling *R*ough so I daren't do anything or change anything that might make me feel worse!! xxx

think i may stop 2moro, i never took them all thro with my boys... there not cheap are they either lol x


----------



## Nyxxie

Twinminator said:


> My MIL is okay... but just too close and too in my face - I live at no39, she lives at no57!! Can anyone beat that????

My MIL is next door. And my parents are 3000 miles away. It's hard going some days. :help:


----------



## 2nd time

15 weeks tommorow


----------



## Twinminator

Nyxxie said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> My MIL is okay... but just too close and too in my face - I live at no39, she lives at no57!! Can anyone beat that????
> 
> My MIL is next door. And my parents are 3000 miles away. It's hard going some days. :help:Click to expand...

:hugs: :flower: <<< There, I figured you need both of those! xx


----------



## kns

woohoo midwife tomorrow for 16 week appointment, what shall we expect?
what do they do?
x


----------



## natty1985

just take bloods for the downes test and a few others and listen to babies heartbeat, weight, general natter :) xx


----------



## natty1985

ohhh i liet rip on my MIL last night she keeps calling my OH crying saying she doesnt see him enough putting emotional blackmail on him..... makes me so angry because my OH works so hard and just wants to come home after work to chill out not go 10 miles to see someone who moans all the bloody time !!!!

I have my own issues with her and things she has said and done with finley and eventually i put a stop to the contact between me fin and her apart from special occasions , OH accepted this v well as he saw things what had been said as inappropriate but shes taken a whole diff approach recently and ive cancelled xmas with them completely she makes things worse !!


----------



## Twinminator

Sigh* I don't understand why, for decades and decades, MIL jokes have been about men with their wives' mothers - it's TOTALLY the wives who have the problems with their husbands' mothers, and wholly because they can't accept their little boys loving another woman more than their mummy :growlmad: 
I just hope if beanie's a boy, that I remember all this I've said and I let him grow up and live his own life...!!! :blush: lol xx


----------



## natty1985

my mum is brilliant with my brothers, can not fault her at all, she lets him get on with it and she sees him when she sees him , she respects he has a family now and its v difficult to juggle the time. there is being over protective then there is going out of your way to make your sons life difficult but they dont see that at all x


----------



## Evian260

Twinminator said:


> Sigh* I don't understand why, for decades and decades, MIL jokes have been about men with their wives' mothers - it's TOTALLY the wives who have the problems with their husbands' mothers, and wholly because they can't accept their little boys loving another woman more than their mummy :growlmad:
> I just hope if beanie's a boy, that I remember all this I've said and I let him grow up and live his own life...!!! :blush: lol xx


Couldn't agree with you MORE! My MIL sobbed at the counter on our wedding day saying she was losing her son!


----------



## natty1985

Evian260 said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Sigh* I don't understand why, for decades and decades, MIL jokes have been about men with their wives' mothers - it's TOTALLY the wives who have the problems with their husbands' mothers, and wholly because they can't accept their little boys loving another woman more than their mummy :growlmad:
> I just hope if beanie's a boy, that I remember all this I've said and I let him grow up and live his own life...!!! :blush: lol xx
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree with you MORE! My MIL sobbed at the counter on our wedding day saying she was losing her son!Click to expand...

What the feck ?!! see that would just annoy me id have to throw a blanket over her , good god how ridiculous are they ? xxx


----------



## kns

yeah im lucky that my MIL lives 120 miles away, even though she wants to plan our whole wedding! dont see why she should have any say its not like she is putting any money in, neither of our parents are so i think sod them and we do what we want as its our day!
x


----------



## M&S+Bump

Evian260 said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Sigh* I don't understand why, for decades and decades, MIL jokes have been about men with their wives' mothers - it's TOTALLY the wives who have the problems with their husbands' mothers, and wholly because they can't accept their little boys loving another woman more than their mummy :growlmad:
> I just hope if beanie's a boy, that I remember all this I've said and I let him grow up and live his own life...!!! :blush: lol xx
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree with you MORE! My MIL sobbed at the counter on our wedding day saying she was losing her son!Click to expand...

Should've pointed out she's not losing a son, she's gaining a daughter :)

My OH's family welcomed me with open arms cos it meant OH finally had someone to feed him properly and look after him :dohh: or so they thought.


I'm still taking my pregnancy vitamins every day (well, when I remember), and bought them on a 3-for-2 ages ago so have enough to do me til after the birth. I figure extra vitamins can't be bad for anyone, especially when all I want to eat is rubbish.


----------



## blessedmomma

the MIL stories are horrible. 

nattie i cant believe yours said things to finley. he is just a kid for heavens sake. 

i started taking my kids' flinstone vitamins. my prenatals just made me sick. might start taking them again after ms is gone completely.


----------



## Twinminator

Melissa, it could just be that those of you who don't have problems with MIL are the ones who are fab DILs and considered "good enough" for their sons, lol! :winkwink:


----------



## Twinminator

Hey all, I just come back on to ask what on earth you think may be going on with me... since girls gone to bed, I feel shaky, not visibly shaky, but I'm a bit clumsy, taking a few goes to pick something up, and I feel strangely nervy, just this past hour, nothing to be nervy about but all my muscles ache with tension... sort of feels like cold turkey or something! Knackered but restless at same time, feel like I want to go to bed now to sleep and wake tomorrow feeling okay again. I don't like it I don't like it :nope:


----------



## roonsma

Could you have low blood sugar hun? Have you anything sweet to hand?

Low bp perhaps? If your worried give NHS direct a bell

:hugs: x


----------



## Twinminator

Funny you should mention sugar - I've never had much of a sweet tooth but suddenly today fancied something so at about 5pm I had a bag of those Rowntrees Randoms jelly sweets. Normally one or two would be enough to satisfy me but they were so fruity and yummy I wolfed the whole bag.... so could it be I've just been "coming down" from my sugar rush? See it's a new phenomenon to me, I don't 'do' sweets!
Wow, if it IS that, a) I'm mightily relieved and b) I never realised the power of sugar!!!


----------



## Evian260

natty1985 said:


> Evian260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Sigh* I don't understand why, for decades and decades, MIL jokes have been about men with their wives' mothers - it's TOTALLY the wives who have the problems with their husbands' mothers, and wholly because they can't accept their little boys loving another woman more than their mummy :growlmad:
> I just hope if beanie's a boy, that I remember all this I've said and I let him grow up and live his own life...!!! :blush: lol xx
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree with you MORE! My MIL sobbed at the counter on our wedding day saying she was losing her son!Click to expand...
> 
> What the feck ?!! see that would just annoy me id have to throw a blanket over her , good god how ridiculous are they ? xxxClick to expand...

LOVE THAT IDEA! HAHAHA

Ok what exactly does OH mean??


----------



## readynwilling

I have a pretty great MIL. We lived with them for a few years before we got married and for 1 year after till we bought our house. Sure she can be annoying... asks questions and then doesn't listen to the answer and asks again the next day... but im a pretty lucky girl. 

I am still taking my prenatal as my dr recommends taking them before, during & after the pregnancy so i will. They aren't that expensive here.. $15 for a bottle of 100 tablets.


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> Melissa, it could just be that those of you who don't have problems with MIL are the ones who are fab DILs and considered "good enough" for their sons, lol! :winkwink:

:rofl: sarah! i wish that were true. actually i think its just the relationship my hubby already had with his mom. he lived with her til he was about 14, then moved in with his dad who lived miles away from her. he only saw her during the summers while on break from school. we still live where his dad lives and his mom moved even further away. how mean can you be when you only see your grandkids about once every two years???

hope your feeling better hun!


----------



## membas#1

I took folic acid for 4 months before TTC and for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, but I'm done. I know many docs recommend taking all through PG, but I've read many things out there and have seen people post that their docs say it's okay to stop. 

I haven't really ever done a prenatal--just the 800 mcg folic per day (did a multivitamin in the 4 months before TTC but they made me sick as soon as I got PG). But I do get DHA everyday still along with Vit D, and will continue that, in addition to extra cal-mag when I feel like I need it. 

I have my next OB appt next week and they'll probably want to know why I quit the folic. Oh well...just a personal preference. I covered all the pre pregnancy and first tri when neural tube defects take place, so unless I start noticing a vitamin deficiency in my system, I'll just try to get through diet. Iron my be an issue later, so I'll just watch myself on that.


----------



## Marnik

Hey lady's srry it's been so long it's been hard to get back on this site...I lost baby two weeks ago and I just wanted to tell everyone else good luck and have a happy pregnancy. I'Ll never forget the little one that was there...


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Marnik, sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Evian260 said:


> Ok what exactly does OH mean??

"Other Half" :)

Marnik I'm so sorry. :nope: You're brave coming back on here when you're going through such a horrible time - but thanks for keeping us in the know.
Look after yourself and hopefully your name will pop up in the first tri forums sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

So sorry for your loss marnik. Xx thinking of you.

Is it Friday yet? I can't be bothered with this work malarky. Aside from the fact I dont like my boss or job! Countin down til mat leave! Xx


----------



## kns

Marnik said:


> Hey lady's srry it's been so long it's been hard to get back on this site...I lost baby two weeks ago and I just wanted to tell everyone else good luck and have a happy pregnancy. I'Ll never forget the little one that was there...

IM SO SORRY all the best for the future.
xxx


----------



## Anababe

So sorry marnik :hugs: xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im so sorry Marnik xxx


----------



## pinkycat

So so sorry marnik :hugs: xx


----------



## Cheryl xx

So sorry for your loss Marnik. Thinking of you xx


----------



## kns

SORRY this isnt the right time to say but we heard the babies heartbeat for first time yesterday it was amzing but he or she was so active could hear it swishing around.
midwife today and gender scan in less than 4 weeks.
x


----------



## Tanikit

So sorry Marnik :hugs:

kns it is so exciting to hear the heartbeat - glad you could find it!

Had a gender scan today and everything was good. I am on team :pink: so DD was correct and will be getting a little sister. They also checked for cleft lip and cleft palate (all fine) and size wise she is still right on track - was measuring 2 days ahead. My 20 week anomaly scan is on 13 October - while I will ask them to check the gender again then I am pretty confident he was right - it was amazingly clear for 16 weeks.


----------



## Twinminator

Celebrating your lovely news kns and Tanikit :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Aww congrats on you :pink: bump Tanikit :D Cant wait for my gender scan in 3 weeks :happydance:

KNS thats great about the HB :D I havent heart mine yet, seeing midwife at 16 weeks so hopefully will then!


----------



## natty1985

So sorry marnik
congrats KNS and Tankit what lovelyyyy news :)

Cant wait for all the gender scans to start coming im so desperate for mine i feel like lying and booking one but knowing my luck they wouldnt see anything lol xx my ticker is wrong i was 15 week yesterday, i really need to change it x 

Well i didnt have an appointment to see the midwife but i do now in an hour as ive been having alot of pain in my lower abdomen but its like a sore pain IYKWIM, SOOO midwife going check me over as it could be a problem with my pelvis this SPD thing, its very painful :(

I have consultant tomorrow about my cholestasis in my previous pregnancy , im going be a big fat itching heffa by the time this baby is due .... im feeling very sorry for myself of course x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

sooooo sorry marnik xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey for team :pink: tanikit xx


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for team pink!!

We just decided on our new house. So moving in 5 weeks! Fun!! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

so so sorry marnik!!:cry: you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit and kns, yay both great news!

nattie- sorry your having so much pain hunny. hopefully it wont be too bad on ya!

nix- i will be moving right behind you. i think we just found our new house.

how is everyone today???


----------



## kns

naty- you ok?
whats up?
i havent got my phone but feel free to email.
x


----------



## braijackava

So sorry Marnik. 
Yay on the good news tanikit and kns.
I have a feeling we will not get our gender scan for another 5-7 weeks. Bummer. Hubby had a dream last night it was a boy. He got mad at me for waking him up, because in his dream he was holding the baby. I told him his real baby was making me sick and I needed help getting the kids to school! haha

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## kns

WE HAVE OUR GENDER SCAN IN LESS THAN 4 WEEKS YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 12TH OCTOBER @ 10AM
i said i didnt mind whether i wanted boy or girl but i really want my partner to have a girl. :(
x


----------



## Tanikit

Nix and blessedmomma good luck with the move - second trimester is not too bad a time to be moving. You both must be excited - how are the new houses?

Brai your OH is funny! Hope you feel better soon.

Nattie sorry you are in pain. That can't be great.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanx tanikit. we decided to look now for that very reason. we were planning to wait til feb next year, but after getting preggo and realizing we were due in early march, we decided that wouldnt work. our options became during 2nd tri or next summer. we just didnt want to wait all the way til summer and move in the heat, so here we go. here is the house we are gonna try to put an offer in on...


----------



## Twinminator

WOW Melissa, it looks wonderful!!! I've never even seen house like that in real life, it's ace! Fingers crossed they accept your offer! :)


----------



## Tanikit

That house looks great Melissa! Hope you manage to get it - when will you put the offer in and how long does it usually take til you know? Good luck with it.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! we have to wait til the beginning of october. we have to have our down payment of $5,000 ready before we make an offer and write up a contract. i dont know what that would be compared to in money where everyone is at. hopefully nobody puts any offers in first, i dont want to house hunt any more!

sarah- how are things going financially for you? any better?

tanikit- i was telling my hubby about all the things going on where you live and he was just appalled. how are things with your new car?


----------



## Twinminator

Melissa, October, that must feel like a lifetime away... like waiting for your first ever scan appointment! Good luck :flower: DH has got a bit of a sideline now (a legitimate one, not a dodgy one! haha) so hopefully things will financially come together in time... like you it's the waiting game, the limbo, the no man's land!, wanting to plan ahead but not yet knowing 100% what the future holds. Like many of us ladies on here I'm sure, just taking each day as it comes. :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for new houses and heartbeats and gender scans!! Mine is Oct 5th 20 days from now :yipee:


----------



## blessedmomma

sarah- i am so antsy for sept to end!!!! we get our house money sometime between oct 1-4 and find out babies sex on oct 7. it will be a exciting week for us

im glad things are getting better for you guys. i know things will work out for good. do you have your gender scan scheduled yet?

ready- yay for your scan coming up!!!


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck with the move's ladies 

I'm pretty sure my actual real bump, not bloat, is finally here. Tiny, tiny but definitely arrived! Doppler found heartbeat three inches higher than where it usually was last night. Woot!


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa the car is great - it gives me freedom - do need to get one of the brakes checked though - how it got a roadworthy like that I do not know, but the freedom is a big thing and I am less tired cause I don't have to walk everywhere. Hoping you will get the house soon.

As for the rest - the people are not striking anymore at least but now the matrics (people about to write their exams and leave school) have started rioting because they didn't get taught enough this year to pass their exams - the police were shooting at them yesterday (I presume with rubber bullets) and they are asking the government to give them 25% marks up front before they write their exams so they will pass. That is crazy and hopefully they will not even consider it (but who knows)

This doesn't really affect us much as we are more in the private sector, but it is concerning.

Felt some kicks last night - its the first night I have been able to laze around and do nothing which may be why I felt it so clearly - not just general movement but kicks.


----------



## kelly brown

hope every one is ok x


----------



## kns

HI Kelly, 

you heard from Natty? is she ok?

x


----------



## braijackava

I am with you on not being able to wait for October. Hopefully we get our gender scan, and I will start to have some money for Halloween costumes for the kids, Christmas shopping and baby shopping. Sitting at home all the time can get depressing! So it is nice to have some things to look forward to.


----------



## Aunty E

Squee! Gender scan time! Mine is on Tuesday morning, really looking forward to it :) Got my triple test results back, and my adjusted risk is 1 in 22,000. So that's nice. Still have stinking headaches though, I should buy shares in 4head sticks.


----------



## Anababe

Cant wait to start hearing all the genders :D I find out in 3 weeks ish lol

I had appt yesterday with my consultant to discuss a few things and how im feeling since coming off my anti depressants etc he was lovely. They even let me have a quick mini scan cuz the scan room next door was empty and i got a free picture.. was lovely to see bubs again even if it was only for a minute :happydance:

Hope your all ok! xx


----------



## Evian260

I find out October 18th!


----------



## InvisibleRain

I hopefully find out the sex tomorrow! Horray... let's hope i get some sleep! ;) and that Tiny let's us see ... :3


----------



## natty1985

KNS IM FINEEEEEE :)))

Sorry, been really busy, i went to midwife and she has diagnosed with SPD :(( boohoooo

In alot of pain at the moment but im surviving...

Been to see my consultant today about my Cholestasis and i asked what the chances of getting it again with this pregnancy was and he said 100% haha how lovely !! :)

So an eventful pregnancy for me hey ....

How are you ? 

We have booked a gender scan for Sat afternoon at 4pm ill be roughly 16 weeks ish give or take a day or so lol hoping bubs is good for the scan so excited :) x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

soo jelous at those finding out early, the gender scan lady here wont see you till 17 - 18 weeks! we find out the 12th october at my 20 week scan unless we can find the money b4 hand for a private one ;-)


----------



## Tanikit

Had a phone call from the lab today - they wanted to find out firstly if I have had IVF (no) and what type of diabetes I have and what I am on for it (insulin) - apparently it affects the results they give for the triple screen for Downs - I didn't know that. 

Good luck to everyone having gender scans soon - hope all the babies cooperate!

A moan about MS: MS please go away, its been more than 11 weeks now and its getting really boring now - the kicks are coming so its really time you left. You are getting old. Bye and thanks, it was not fun while it lasted, so please go away now!!!!


----------



## pinkycat

Im desperate to know the sex of baby but won't be finding out for another 5 weeks and its dragging.
Aunty E im suffering with headaches too :( i seem to have one every other day or so :hugs: xx


----------



## braijackava

I think my appetite might finally be back! Ate a lot for lunch, more than I have eaten even before I was preggo. And I am still hungry! Makes me feel good to be full, but worried the weight will start pileing on! I have lost 10lbs since I got my BFP.


----------



## Aunty E

I really try not to take painkillers much normally (I like to save them for when i really need them, like post birth for example!), but I just have these wretched headaches all the time. They're better if I drink lots of water, but not completely avoidable. I seem to remember they got better later on last time so fingers crossed!


----------



## kyronsmom

plzzz can u add me on this thread mi EDD is 11th march 2011 so i can see how boys and girls are being born lol


----------



## Evian260

Yeah I thought I'd have to wait until week 20 as well but my doc said 16-18 weeks was fine so I booked it the first day I could in week 16 - Monday, October 18 at 10am LOL. I am making blue and pink cupcakes and when we find out that's how we're telling people!


----------



## membas#1

Hi all. Hope everyone is feeling well. SO and I just went out to lunch, well we got home an hour ago--and I'm so full. I definitely overate, but I really needed that hamburger and soup! We went to a local place that does nice burgers from good meat. Oh my I should not eat so much--blah. 

Got our first tri screening results back...based on age alone i was 1/440 (I'm 34) and with bloods and scan I'm 1/550, so that's good (that's for downs, for trisomy 18 i was 1/10,000). We are satisfied with those numbers since risk ratio went down. 

Our gender/anomaly scan is currently set for Oct 28, our anniversary :) but I may change it if we can do it at my OBs office instead of the hospital where I had the downs screening done (they just went ahead and scheduled me, but i think i can have it at my OBs office where they use a CD burner for your photos :) Plus I like the U/S techs better at my OBs office! Seems like forever away to wait, but I guess I'll have to be patient. It'll be exciting to watch all of your gender scans coming up soon! 

Hope all are well :flower:


----------



## braijackava

Just got a horrible nose bleed that would not stop. I actually got scared at the amount of blood coming out. I have been getting them a lot this pregnancy. I finally got it to stop, but it was followed by a horrible headache and feeling very faint. Now I feel like I have run a marathon! All just in time for the kids to get home. Yay me!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Evian260

Oh no! Feel better!


----------



## Nixilix

Is anyone NOT Finding out gender? I don't think I want too but part of me does!! I can't decide! Xx


----------



## 2nd time

i keep thinking may be i wont find out the sex but being realistic i will lol


----------



## Twinminator

Nix I am exactly the same. I have my gender scan (funny how it's become dubbed that!!) on 27th October but will literally be on the couch that day that I'll decide whether I have enough willpower not to ask (so I'll probably find out LOL).
Got letter yesterday saying Downs is very low risk (1:12,000) so another hurdle passed.
Appointmant with the nurse today for possible UTI :nope: although since I made the appointment the symptoms have eased a bit! Been very stressful here so probably just tension pains anyway. Hope so! :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

anyone suffered something awful with trapped wind??? im sorry for the tmi but its ridiculous i have to get on all 4's and wiggle around abit to get it out - very lady like but it worries me the pain is awful :-(


----------



## kns

LOL
my partner has suffered terrible headaches and nose bleeds and low blood pressure and awful WIND!!!!!!!!!!!!! she has suffered trapped wind all the way through so far and nose bleeds and headaches is only tha past few weeks.
x


----------



## Twinminator

Shell'sAngels said:


> anyone suffered something awful with trapped wind??? im sorry for the tmi but its ridiculous i have to get on all 4's and wiggle around abit to get it out - very lady like but it worries me the pain is awful :-(

Ohhhhhh yeah, my hand is up :blush: :haha: More so with last pregnancy though... this is your first isn't it? Your body doesn't yet know where to put the spare air, your baby's taking up the only available space you used to have :hugs:

Luckily, having had twins, there's plenty of stretch in this old torso of mine now... I wake up with relatively flat tummy; by lunch time I'm rotund; by tea time, I look like I'm about to give birth. 

How I manage to stay so well inflated whilst burping and farting like a docker, I simply do not know...


----------



## Nixilix

I had painful wind in wk 13 very sore but it was accompanied by constipation which is awful.

Still vomiting. Last day of work now as off next week yay!!


----------



## Evian260

If you have some gas pain lean over the edge of a chair or the couch, it'll put pressure in your abdomen and help get it out!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Twinminator said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> anyone suffered something awful with trapped wind??? im sorry for the tmi but its ridiculous i have to get on all 4's and wiggle around abit to get it out - very lady like but it worries me the pain is awful :-(
> 
> Ohhhhhh yeah, my hand is up :blush: :haha: More so with last pregnancy though... this is your first isn't it? Your body doesn't yet know where to put the spare air, your baby's taking up the only available space you used to have :hugs:
> 
> Luckily, having had twins, there's plenty of stretch in this old torso of mine now... I wake up with relatively flat tummy; by lunch time I'm rotund; by tea time, I look like I'm about to give birth.
> 
> How I manage to stay so well inflated whilst burping and farting like a docker, I simply do not know...Click to expand...

Nope its my 4th lol... ive never had wind like this!!! its crazy, hubby bought me some peppermint tea and ive done some yoga in comprimising positions its eased a bit now!!! :happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

got private scan tomorrow for gender yay hope baby is not asleep like last time lol its at 10.40am not felt any kicks yet boo but mid wife said with ya first baby can take a while xx


----------



## Twinminator

Shell, yay! I celebrate your release! :rofl:

Good luck tomorrow Kelly :flower:

Don't have a UTI phew, and symptoms have eased right off. :)
I'm going to post a thread about caffeine though, if anyone has any thoughts / opinions / knowledge on the subject? Cheers!


----------



## Twinminator

OMG just went on 2nd tri board to start my thread and someone has discovered their baby has died, at 16 weeks :cry: :cry:

I am so totally not belittling those who miscarry in 1st tri, but it just seems so awful to lose your baby at 16 weeks, when you have seen it moving, you've breathed that sigh of relief that you're low risk at last, etc etc.

Jeez how totally heart breaking :nope:


----------



## Evian260

Oh my gosh how sad... :( :(


----------



## MumtoJ

Check with your midwife if your not sure but for wind fennel tea can work wonders but I have heard mixed reports regarding fennel & pregnancy, I was drinking it but currently cant stomach it the only thing I can currently drink is water and even that isn't appealing but doesnt instantly make me heave.

I do feel for the lady (and her partner) re the miscarrage it's horrible not happened to me but did to my sister around that time she was devistated.

Hope everyone is doing ok, I'm still feeling sick but not being sick too often now and compared to my first pregnancy the sickness is much more manageable this time, but this time the fatigue is my biggest problem.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Twinminator said:


> OMG just went on 2nd tri board to start my thread and someone has discovered their baby has died, at 16 weeks :cry: :cry:
> 
> I am so totally not belittling those who miscarry in 1st tri, but it just seems so awful to lose your baby at 16 weeks, when you have seen it moving, you've breathed that sigh of relief that you're low risk at last, etc etc.
> 
> Jeez how totally heart breaking :nope:

it is awful i lost my last bubba at 18 weeks :cry: he was very poorly tho, but i can never relax now, it is however VERY rare so please try not to worry girls i have this time a 1 in 24000 something like that chance of it happening again i feel devestated for the family xx


----------



## Twinminator

Shell'sAngels said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> OMG just went on 2nd tri board to start my thread and someone has discovered their baby has died, at 16 weeks :cry: :cry:
> 
> I am so totally not belittling those who miscarry in 1st tri, but it just seems so awful to lose your baby at 16 weeks, when you have seen it moving, you've breathed that sigh of relief that you're low risk at last, etc etc.
> 
> Jeez how totally heart breaking :nope:
> 
> it is awful i lost my last bubba at 18 weeks :cry: he was very poorly tho, but i can never relax now, it is however VERY rare so please try not to worry girls i have this time a 1 in 24000 something like that chance of it happening again i feel devestated for the family xxClick to expand...

:hugs: 
I just don't know how you ladies cope, whether it's a first child or a fifth they're all just as significant of course, but particularly when you're already a mother and have experienced the joy and love of motherhood - you really know what you're losing. I would absolutely fall apart :cry:


----------



## prettygeek

It was our second anniversary on Monday so my husband and I went away for a few days. 

I've got the weirdest headache on the side of my head. Hurts when I sneeze/cough!

I definitely want to find out the sex. I think it's the same surprise now as later, and I don't want to give myself one more thing to think about while I'm giving birth.

Did everyone else get those genetic/birth defect test things? I declined mine.


----------



## Aunty E

I had the blood test and nuchal fold scan - got a good result. Never quite sure what I would do if I got a bad one, the risk of MC with an amnio is really scary, but I would drive myself crazy worrying for the rest of the pregnancy if I didn't. Anyway, I was 1 in 22,000 so I'm pretty chilled.

Gender scan on Tuesday, SO excited. YAY! I listen to bubs' HB every night, as I'm always so terrified when I hear about the 'midwife couldn't find the HB/scan showed baby had no HB' tragedies. At least I'm not scared when I lay down on the couch!


----------



## Tanikit

Prettygeek I had the triple screen for Down's and the nuchal fold - while I would do nothing if anything came out as a risk (including no amnio) the nuchal was part of the 12 week scan anyway and they were drawing blood for all sorts of tests so what was one more vial (I think they drew about 8-10 vials of blood off me last time I went which is the most I have ever had taken) so I thought they might as well do the test.

Aunty E good luck for your scan!


----------



## braijackava

I think I would have had to pay extra for the extra tests? Either way I dont usually do them, because I am at very low risk based on my age. My next appointment is Tuesday. I have to fast for 12 hours before, since I have to get my glucose test. So no food or even gum for me from 130am-130pm. How horrible. I will not be a pleasant person to be around that day! I will be stopping at Taco Bell or something directly after. Haha I dont think my doc would like that. Just realized I moved up a box on my ticker. Yay!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## membas#1

I did the nuchal fold scan and blood work at 12 weeks (they follow up here in second tri with bloods). We chose to do it because of my age--34. We did not make any plans for "what ifs.." just took it one step at a time. We would have done amnio if we felt we needed to (if tests showed there was even greater risks), but we are satisfied with our test results (1/550--which is lower risk than just my age alone, which was 1/440). So we'll do the blood work in 2nd tri (at 16 weeks) and they'll give us a new risk number...but like I said, we just agreed to do the test and not really make out a plan for the different outcomes. Just see how we felt with each step.

Most of my friends and coworkers opted out of the testing, saying it wouldnt matter to them, but I would want to know, so that's why I did it. 

We also did cystic fibrosis, which turns out I am not a carrier of, so no need to test SO.


----------



## prettygeek

Thanks guys, just curious since I was seeing alot of people post results for those kinds of tests.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls.

I have to get rid of this mucus at the back of my throat/nose as this is what's making me vomit! The pharmacy won't give me a spray cause I'm pregnant! 

Holiday on Monday at centreparcs! Cannie wait!!!! Gonna try get a swim cossie today. I can't believe I've been pregnant for 4 months!!!


----------



## kelly brown

hey ladies had my gender scan this morning i am having a baby boy team blue whoop the scan was amazing he was playing with his willy to say like what is this he keeped hiding his face with his hands the gender was so clear i am off shopping  x x


----------



## Twinminator

Great news kelly, have fun shopping! :flower:


----------



## natty1985

awww Kelly Brilliant news hope you have fun buying lots and lots of Blue :)


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats Kelly!


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Kelly! I am very jealous of the shopping! Everytime I go to the store I browse the baby stuff, saying I wish I knew what we were having! Have fun!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## braijackava

Oh and I had a really weird dream last night. I was going to the doctor for my appointment. But the nurse thought I was mentally ill and woulnt take my blood or anything, so she had the doctor come in. He came in and said the nurse was wrong and sent me to my hotel room to wait for my check up. Then me and the hubby ended up having sex instead of seeing the doctor. It was very strange?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pr___.png


----------



## natty1985

Hi guys , 


Just got back from our gender scan and we are on :-



TEAM BLUE !!!!!!


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> 
> Just got back from our gender scan and we are on :-
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM BLUE !!!!!!

snap we are too :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## membas#1

Congrats to you both! I sort of think we'll be on team blue too...It's fun to see some gender scans rolling in!


----------



## braijackava

Congrats!!!! I have no idea what to think. All I look at is girl things, but think it will end up team blue.


----------



## natty1985

Yey Kelly :) have you been shopping then ? we went to mothercare how nice are the boys clothes :)) xxx

I was convinced it was a girl and so was OH x


----------



## 2nd time

anyone else lost weight i lost 14lb with dd and finshed off 14 lb lighter i have now lost 7lb with baby 2 if i keep going ike this by baby no 6 i will b a size zero lol ps i am not trying to ose being preg is the best diet for me plus i can afford tolose a stone or two dont hate me


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats Kelly and Natty :happydance:
I made DH promise that if we cant see the sex at 20wk scan we can get a private scan but i want to know now :haha: xx


----------



## kelly brown

i was so sure it was a girl i would of put money on it lol but i am so happy i got another little man in my life  x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Yey Kelly :) have you been shopping then ? we went to mothercare how nice are the boys clothes :)) xxx
> 
> I was convinced it was a girl and so was OH x

i brought loads lol to much he he i brought some blue booties one says 50% mummy another one says 50% daddy i love them asda got a good range in  x x x


----------



## MumtoJ

Nixilix said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> I have to get rid of this mucus at the back of my throat/nose as this is what's making me vomit! The pharmacy won't give me a spray cause I'm pregnant!
> 
> Holiday on Monday at centreparcs! Cannie wait!!!! Gonna try get a swim cossie today. I can't believe I've been pregnant for 4 months!!!

Which park are you going to we are going to longleat week on Monday.


Congrats to all on gender scans - out of curiosity did they agree or disagree with the prediction calenders?


----------



## kelly brown

mine agreed xx


----------



## braijackava

I have lost 10 lbs so far. But I am sure I will make up for it the next couple months =)


----------



## kelly brown

i have put weight on xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for team blue natty and kelly!!!!!! makes me antsy for my date to come. 

2nd time- i have lost 10 pounds. highly unusual for me by this time in pregnancies i have usually gained at least 15 by now. i usually start off a lot smaller though, but havent lost all the baby fat from last pregnancy so im sure thats why. 

brai- much like you im sure i will make up for it in the coming months.

come on oct 7th, i wanna know what im having!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Going to elevden, can't wait, jut to get away! Think I might be getting a cold. Not happy!

A house a few doors down is having a loud BBQ party. It's getting late! I'm so grumpy!!


----------



## Anababe

Aww congrats kelly and natty :happydance:

Ive got such bad indigestion tonight i wish it would leave me alone :(

xx


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for gender scans. I love adding the :blue: :pink: to the names on the first post :cloud9: Anyone staying team :yellow:????

My scan is Oct 5 - i know its only 2 weeks but it seems like FOREVER!


----------



## membas#1

2nd time said:


> anyone else lost weight i lost 14lb with dd and finshed off 14 lb lighter i have now lost 7lb with baby 2 if i keep going ike this by baby no 6 i will b a size zero lol ps i am not trying to ose being preg is the best diet for me plus i can afford tolose a stone or two dont hate me

I've just stayed the same. Some days I weigh and it seems like it's up a few pounds, but then the next day it's back down to my beginning weight. I lost 15 lbs in the 6-8 months before getting pregnant...I thought for sure it would come pouring back on and quickly--but so far it hasn't. The other morning I really thought 'ok, i've put on 2-3 lbs" according the scale, then i peed about 4 times an hour for 3-4 hours that night and the next day i weighed my normal weight--guess i was retaining some water :)

I'm sure the weight will start creeping on soon--I"d be perfectly fine if it wasn't a lot though!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Natty and Kelly on team :blue: 
The chinese predictor was correct for me, but a lot of the old wives tales were not. The heart rate one did work though, but I have been craving mostly salty foods.

I have started to put on weight now and am up 6 pounds already - will have to keep an eye on that though. I lost weight in the first trimester and despite not eating lots now I am just picking up weight anyway (I think I ate way more in the first trimester because of all the sweets I had to eat when low - which may also explain why I am craving salty foods)


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> I have started to put on weight now and am up 6 pounds already - will have to keep an eye on that though. I lost weight in the first trimester and despite not eating lots now I am just picking up weight anyway (I think I ate way more in the first trimester because of all the sweets I had to eat when low - which may also explain why I am craving salty foods)

I too have just generally put on weight, without really changing my eating habits (other than avoiding things in first tri due to MS but only being able to face cheese sandwiches - not very low fat!)
It's more a thickening round my middle (and bust!!!) than anything else, I put my coat on last night for first time since spring, and it's tight to zip up already. :nope: 
Yet another :pink: sign, if I needed any more convincing! Only 5 more weeks before I find outb if I'm right... :wacko:


----------



## Aunty E

We find out on Tuesday - convinced it's a girl again though, having started off thinking boy because I got morning sickness. I think I'd prefer another girl, but a boy would be a lovely surprise, so a nice place to be right now :)

I have a stinking cold suddenly. Hello delightful compromised immune system. I've missed you so. NOT.


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all - yep colds are definately doing the rounds - we are all snotty here.

I am so blah today - have loads to do need to give myself a kick in the arse.

dont know if ive put weight on we don't have scales in the house but i know i'm getting bigger - dont fit into anything non-maternity!!!


----------



## natty1985

The gender prediction was wrong for me it predicted a girl but to be fair all the old wives tales were correct, i felt like i knew it was a boy because i craved savory foods like i did with finley ! 

Kelly, i went to Asda after our 12 week scan we bought a black and white zebra baby grow thingy then when we got home realised it had blue on lol but were ok , i went to mothercare yesterday they have buy one get one half price on babygrows there is some lovely boys ones xx


----------



## kyronsmom

plzzzz can u add me to this thread mi EDD IS 11/03/11


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm looking for some late march journals to stalk


----------



## Anababe

Ok im past 12 weeks you can leave me now please MS :flower: lol Im so tired of it now :(

How is everyone tonight, im starving and no food in (well nothin i fancy) until delivery comes tomorrow.. im watchin x factor with a lovely hot chocolate though.. yum! 

Hope we're all well!

xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

Yay lovely to see the genders coming in congrats on team blues!! i cant wait to find out what we are, thinking blue but hoping pink after 3 boys... we will see!!  x


----------



## Anababe

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Yay lovely to see the genders coming in congrats on team blues!! i cant wait to find out what we are, thinking blue but hoping pink after 3 boys... we will see!!  x

When do you find out hun? Im hoping for pink too after two boys :D Thinking boy though lol Got a private scan in 2 weeks :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Anababe said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Yay lovely to see the genders coming in congrats on team blues!! i cant wait to find out what we are, thinking blue but hoping pink after 3 boys... we will see!!  x
> 
> When do you find out hun? Im hoping for pink too after two boys :D Thinking boy though lol Got a private scan in 2 weeks :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

12th October however MAY be having a gender scan privately too :happydance: just dunno if we can get in b4 then shes so busy and we cant afford it till payday lol so its touch and go so might be 2 weeks too! but if not then 12th october it is lol 

I think im more convincing myself its a boy cuse i cant imagine being told a girl but deep down cuse its my last id love to experience a girl, but a boy is just as welcome to join the team lol x


----------



## Tanikit

Seems like there will be a lot of gender scans in the next few weeks - its so exciting. Is anyone not finding out til the end?

Its 02:00am here and I am back from the hospital (A&E) for low sugar levels yet again. They have not been so bad lately but low the last two nights and tonight I vomited too which always makes things worse. The hospital was better this time - they brought the doppler and baby's heartrate was 130 and she was moving around just fine (I can feel some of it which also helps) I am supposed to go back to work again tomorrow, but will probably go in late as I am so tired. I don't know anymore if I have MS still or not - while I am forcing myself to eat, there is nothing I feel like eating and I often do feel nauseous and just generally unwell. All blood tests today were fine so its not like I am sick or anything. So frustrating. I'll be honest and say I will be glad when this pregnancy is over - I don't want it to end early, (I need to get to 37 weeks at least) but it has been really tough this time and I just want a healthy baby in my arms.


----------



## Evian260

I hope you feel better soon tanikit... it's no fun being sick :(


----------



## 2nd time

omg omg tmi sorry i thought ms had gone an then a suprise visit lol so shocking i puked n my coffee lol ps weed myself too how bad can this get lol


----------



## Anababe

2nd time said:


> omg omg tmi sorry i thought ms had gone an then a suprise visit lol so shocking i puked n my coffee lol ps weed myself too how bad can this get lol

Yep happened to me a little this morning whilst i was in the bathroom being sick.. joys of pregnancy eh! My 3 yr old has more control that i have at the moment :rofl: x


----------



## Anababe

Shell'sAngels said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Yay lovely to see the genders coming in congrats on team blues!! i cant wait to find out what we are, thinking blue but hoping pink after 3 boys... we will see!!  x
> 
> When do you find out hun? Im hoping for pink too after two boys :D Thinking boy though lol Got a private scan in 2 weeks :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 12th October however MAY be having a gender scan privately too :happydance: just dunno if we can get in b4 then shes so busy and we cant afford it till payday lol so its touch and go so might be 2 weeks too! but if not then 12th october it is lol
> 
> I think im more convincing myself its a boy cuse i cant imagine being told a girl but deep down cuse its my last id love to experience a girl, but a boy is just as welcome to join the team lol xClick to expand...

Yeah im the same and ive only had two boys so i could imagine you would be shocked with a little girl! Well 12th Oct isnt too long to wait really :happydance: id have to wait til Nov if i didnt get a private scan done its just too long! :dohh: xx


----------



## kns

we are 12th october too @ 10:25am yay. what time is yours?
x


----------



## Twinminator

If anyone's got a minute to advise, I'd appreciate it... :kiss:

(It is on the same lines as the latest threads, i.e. gender scans / private scans...)

I am finding the twins physically difficult to cope with at the moment, not extremely so, but enough to worry me as to how I'll cope as I get more heavy and tired. I find myself twisting and stretching in unadvisable ways when I interact with them, as I usually have one hanging off me when I'm trying to deal with the other! :dohh: Then this morning I had uncomfortable cramps low down and thought "Oh well, I've gone and done it now haven't I? I've overdone it and now I've hurt the bubba." But what concerned me more than anything was how matter of fact I was about it, that I've been expecting something of this nature to happen, like I had a deep-down feeling all along that this pg wasn't going to end happily and that I ought to prepare myself for not getting too excited about this third child :nope:

I know it's quite common to feel like something bad will happen, but it's not anxiety, or panicking about something going wrong, it's like if I had a scan tomorrow and they told me there was no heartbeat, I think I'd be like "I knew you'd say that" and not be shocked at all, just saddened. Probably reassuring the sonographer than the other way round. I don't know :nope: 

To cut a long story short, there's a private ultrasound clinic an hour away from me that does gender scans for £50 - no idea if that's cheap or not - and I just thought that if I went next week once I've passed 16wks, I would (a) be reassured that there IS a heartbeat and (b) be able to bond better with bubba if I knew what it was, could perhaps name him or her early.

My 20wk scan isn't until 27th October, another month away!, however, my friends and family think it'll fly by and I should wait until then and save my money... or indeed stick to my original plan of staying team yellow til the end: "There are precious few nice surprises in life, let this be one of them!"

I could find the money, but £50 is a lot to me and I would have to cut elsewhere to accommodate the outlay. And I would be totally gutted and kicking myself if I shelled it out only for them to get it wrong / not be sure / not be able to tell. 

HELP! :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## kelly brown

my ms has gone not had it for over a week yay x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

kns said:


> we are 12th october too @ 10:25am yay. what time is yours?
> x

Not untill 4.15pm!!! booo i like morning ones lol


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah I think I'd probably have the scan - it is easier for me to bond now I know the gender and I am not entirely sure why. If you go to a place with a good scanner then they should be able to tell - especially if they are not rushed and take their time.

Anababe lol, I feel the same about my 3 year old - better start with more Kegel's - I keep thinking I must but have been very lazy and I am paying the price.

2nd time sorry the MS is still there. I am tired of puking now and just want to feel well and like something tastes nice.

Took it easy at work this morning and coped ok. I need to sleep as I only got 3 hours sleep last night - I wonder if that is enough to make me feel ill? I am having a feel sorry for myself day today after last night - now if only I could think what would taste nice I might eat it at my pity party :)


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator Im feeling the same. My scan is on the 22 october and its seems like forever away. I found somewhere that does gender scans for £65 but DH thinks we should wait :wacko: Im also a bit worried cos DH is convinced this bubs is a boy (we already have 2girls) and i think if its a girl he will need to get his head round it :shrug: sorry im no help :blush: xx


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit - :flower:

Pinkycat, exactly the same here, two girls already and all my instincts say 'another girl', but it's almost like the only thing that's making DH show any kind of enthusiasm for this pregnancy at all, is his belief he may finally get a son... he's already said this isn't how he would've planned things i.e. didn't want any more children, so I already feel a gloom over it all already.
If I could just feel closer to bub, get to see him/her more clearly, know who he or she is... sigh.


----------



## 2nd time

twin

go o your local epu they will scan for free an tell you if bubba is ok they may also tel what flavour your havig if ou want to know now or wait my gender scan is on 27th oct we can freak out together.

to set your mind at rest a bit the advise about not lifting an stuff during preg is because YOUR ligaments are all stretchy and dont support your muscels as well, if you twist an lift you are more likely to pull a muscle or somthing so they say dont lift , it is very unlikely that looking after the twins would put your bubba at risk i know this coz i reserched it knowng how i carry dd around an play you should be fine


----------



## MumtoJ

Tankit, sorry your still having a rough time - lack of sleep will definately make MS worse - I still feel sick though haven't been sick for a little while, still no food really appeals or tastes nice or what does makes me feel really sick after 10 mins or so.

Sarah - I know I haven't really bonded yet, still don't really believe its happening, but I was the same with DS "knew" I was pregnant but didn't really believe it ifykwim. its pretty hard to harm bubs, but you could hurt yourself I have had a couple of good pulled muscles so far and they take much longer to heal so take whatever care you can. I personally wouldn't pay out for a gender scan (personal choice) as you will find out reasonably soon and still have over half the pregnancy to go. But if you think it will really make a difference to you then go for it - only you know what rights for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Sarah. Im not really in the same boat as my gender scan is only 2 weeks away - but the fear that they might not tell me the gender has me looking to book a 3d ultrasound (at a cost of $135 which is about 85 pounds). Private ultrasounds are illegal in Ontario unless they are a 3d ultrasound. I am afraid i haven't felt properly bonded to the baby and knowing and naming the LO will be what i need to do so. I don't know what to suggest to you as you know your situation, but i wanted you to know you are not alone in your feelings.


----------



## Twinminator

Thank you all. You guys are great :flower: :flower: :flower:

I did ring the place up, just to ask them a few questions, how long app would take, etc, and it seems that the £50 option is exactly same as hospital scan (i.e. same technology) so they have no better or worse chance of discovering the gender than the hospital will. To have the clearer 3D/4D scan, it's £99 :wacko: which I DEF can't stretch to. Plus a two hour round trip's fuel costs... 
I think I'll continue to think about it, rather than rush to make appointment or dismiss the whole idea - apparently you can get in fairly quick at this place and I'm not 16wks til a week tomorrow, so will see how my state of mind / physical state both progress over the next few days.
More :flower: :flower: to my lovely gals xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

if i can find my 3d pics of dd i will add them it was £80 at an nhs hospital they were raising funds . but the pics are rubbish my lo looked like a puppy wit 6 fingers needles to say she isnt fury an only has 5 fingers on each hand it really freaked me out and i would tell any of my friends not to bother waste of money sorry


----------



## 2nd time

this is the best pic out of 17 or so we got a dvd but havent even watched it and that was a year ago
 



Attached Files:







11.10.09 002.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time...
Um... am I allowed to smirk a little bit..? It doesn't look much like the ones they use on the adverts does it :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

here is a wore one smirk or laugh away lol does she look like the scan ?
 



Attached Files:







1 006.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









29.08,10 005.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> 2nd time...
> Um... am I allowed to smirk a little bit..? It doesn't look much like the ones they use on the adverts does it :haha:

just to warn you the pics they use in the adds look great but i think my pics speak for themselves


----------



## roonsma

2nd time said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> 2nd time...
> Um... am I allowed to smirk a little bit..? It doesn't look much like the ones they use on the adverts does it :haha:
> 
> just to warn you the pics they use in the adds look great but i think my pics speak for themselvesClick to expand...

OMG, you just reminded me, at one of our scans for our now four year old we got a picture where he looked like a cat and one where he looked like he had an enormous nose! NOT GOOD! Was v relieved when he arrived and was just beautiful! 

I don't think i've started to bond yet either but i'm starting to feel little movements and the MS and tiredness is getting a little better so i'm hoping that it starts to happen, i'm sure it will soon, we don't want to know the gender so we're staying on team yellow! x


----------



## Twinminator

OMG 2nd Time, how goooorgeous is your bubba!!!! You lucky thing, what a sweetheart :kiss:


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> OMG 2nd Time, how goooorgeous is your bubba!!!! You lucky thing, what a sweetheart :kiss:

tey do say the uglier the mom an dad the better looking the baby so guess what me an oh look like lol


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> OMG 2nd Time, how goooorgeous is your bubba!!!! You lucky thing, what a sweetheart :kiss:
> 
> tey do say the uglier the mom an dad the better looking the baby so guess what me an oh look like lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Lady-K

Lovely to see all the genders coming through girls. I still can't decide whether to find out. Next scan not 'til 6th November at 21 weeks so plenty of time to decide.



kyronsmom said:


> plzzzz can u add me to this thread mi EDD IS 11/03/11

Welcome to the thread 



CharmedKirsty said:


> I'm looking for some late march journals to stalk

I'm due 18th. Not late, late March, but later than most in this thread.


----------



## natty1985

awww i have to say i had a 3d scan done when finley was nearly 19 weeks and whilst yes the images didnt look like the baby i imagined before i went in, it was fantastic and the pictures and dvd were brilliant !! i think i must have picked a good scan centre and i only went with them because they were the cheapest ! They say from 28 weeks to 34 weeks dont they and i have seen some lovely ones of friends ones, Fin did look like an alien on some of his lol but it was a nice experience none the less lol x


----------



## Anababe

Aww your daughter is beautiful 2ndtime!

Ive just booked my private scan .. 1st Oct :happydance: Cant wait to find out the sex!!

I loved my 3D scan with my second son, and yeah he looked a bit funny in the pictures but i was only 15+3 (I know its supposed be 16 weeks, i lied and went early i was soo impatient! lol) so considering he wasnt fully developed i thought he was cute :D 

Ive just realised now actually hes sucking his thumb.. Logan and his thumb are something i dont think ill ever separate i wish he'd had a dummy now least id be able take it off him!! Shows his thumb was firmly fixed in his mouth even before he was born :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







3169_84020132675_573042675_2177100_4154871_n.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4









3169_84020112675_573042675_2177098_2022557_n.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5









3169_84020137675_573042675_2177101_8347259_n.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2nd time

i was 28 weeks with the puppy lol


----------



## Twinminator

Whether mine looked like a puppy, alien or potato, I'd love to see him/her on a decent scanner, but it's just such silly money...! :nope: (in terms of my own budget that is)


----------



## natty1985

i dropped on with mine and went to a place in Nottingham and it cos £85 brill it was x


----------



## lynzlogan

Hi there! :hi::hi:

New to this section Twinimator just directed me over :happydance:

Currently 14+6 with baby #2.

Have a 3yr old son, and one angel baby lost at 6weeks on 31/05/2010.


----------



## Twinminator

Hellooo Lynz :wave:

I've always been pretty good with directions :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Dink_90

Hello everyone room for another?

My Edd is 7th March :flower:


----------



## Lady-K

Hey Lynz and Dink :wave:


----------



## Dink_90

Hi Lady-K :flower:


----------



## roonsma

Hi Dink and Lynz! x:happydance:


----------



## lynzlogan

Hiya, Dink, roonsma, &Lady-K


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all!
Feeling loads better about the scan situation, although I'd love one I know I can't reeally afford £50 with so many other things I want to buy and that I'd feel much more fulfilled just being patient for my 20 week scan and then blowing £50 on pink or blue stuff lol! :winkwink: If I think about it that way, I can set aside that "scan money" now, and look forward to a mini spending spree after I've finished at the hospital. 

Anyone with scans / appointments / etcetc this week? xxx


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> Morning all!
> Feeling loads better about the scan situation, although I'd love one I know I can't reeally afford £50 with so many other things I want to buy and that I'd feel much more fulfilled just being patient for my 20 week scan and then blowing £50 on pink or blue stuff lol! :winkwink: If I think about it that way, I can set aside that "scan money" now, and look forward to a mini spending spree after I've finished at the hospital.
> 
> Anyone with scans / appointments / etcetc this week? xxx

glad your feeling better today like i said we have our scans on the same day yeh


----------



## kns

hi lyndz and dink


welcome and we are all helpful i have had so much help and advice from these guys, they are great
x


----------



## Anababe

Welcome to the new mummies :) 

I feel really sick today, ive just had a nap and ive woke up worse than when i went to bed :( So tired of this MS now!

Hope your all well and having a lovely day :flower:

xx


----------



## Twinminator

Anababe, I'm 15 weeks today, and this time last week I was writing on here how my ms wasn't going away, I felt dog rough, I feared I'd feel sick for the whole pregnancy, etc, then almost overnight (well it was, as I woke up one morning, Friday last week I think, and hey presto) I just thought "Hang on a minute, I'm getting on and doing stuff, I'm not nauseous, I feel un-pregnant!!"
Okay, yeaterday and today i feel tired and light headed, but importantly no nausea!!, but generally speaking I think I'm over the worst *touch wood*
From your ticker I see you're not 14wks til Thursday, so hopefully you'll see light at the end of the tunnel soon. I'll keep my pinkies X'd for you :) xx


----------



## Twinminator

I feel like I've got a question a day at the moment!! lol :blush:

Between the girls' cot beds they have a little pink table and chair but have recently discovered they can use it to climb on and get into bed! (We're in a bungalow.) I tried moving it away to a different part of the room but no, they're too clever, they drag them back!
I didn't think it was toooo much of an issue, as once they got in they couldn't get out, so I was hoping it'd teach them not to climb, as I would wait a minute til I "rescued" them, but it hasn't put them off.
Then this morning when I went in to get them up for breakfast, Lauren was on the desk, big grin on her face, so had obviously figured out a way to get out!!! I was hoping it was a one-off (yeah right) but when they had their day nap, Lauren was clearly keen to practise her new skill and was unwilling to settle. I went in to see what the commotion was about and she'd only gone and climbed in on her poor sleeping sister hadn't she :dohh:
If I take the desk away, she'll still get out, but perhaps fall as she lands and hurt herself, and will have no chance of getting herself back into bed if she decides she's too tired to muck about anymore - but if I leave the desk there, she's going to possibly climb in on her sister and wake her up/stomp all over her! :nope:

Any advice gratefully received! xxx


----------



## 2nd time

just tried tis its tooo funny https://www.thepregnancytester.com/


----------



## 2nd time

remove the desk and put some folded dvets at te side of her cot as for getting back in i guess she wil have to sleep on the floor. how old are they ? too young for beds?


----------



## kns

lol just tried it lol im pregnant expecting a girl yeah right!!!!!


----------



## kns

by the way its my partner thats pregnant not me lol


----------



## braijackava

Waiting for my appointment. Its at 130pm, so in 4 hours. I have been fasting since last night for this stupid glucose test. I do not feel good at all! Hopfully I will at least get to hear bubs heartbeat and make an appointment for the gender scan. Oh and 14 weeks today!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> by the way its my partner thats pregnant not me lol

who was the daddy lol mine said pregnat with a boy by arnold swaraniger (i cant spell ) lol 

the baby will have red air an blue eyes lol my dh would be supprised hes from trinidad if i have a white baby they might be some questons lol


----------



## 2nd time

so we woke up this morning an lo had a mole on r face me an dh got really worried thinking it was a blood bleb or that she hurt herslef , so i was going to take her to dr to get it cecked then i rubbed it with a wet wipe an whoops it was a bogie lol imagine if i had gone to the dr coz she got a boggie stuck to her face lol


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time, waaay too young for beds (I say anyway! lol) They're not even speaking yet so I couldn't explain to them "If you go back to bed you can have chocolate for breakfast" :rofl:
Tried your pregnancy tester *L O L ! !*
And the funniest darned thing is that the father is apparently Boss Hogg from the Dukes Of Hazzard... which my DH got nicknamed when he started up his own business!!!!! :wacko:
Mwah ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## kns

lol yeah arnold was my babies father who comes up with such a time wasting site?
some young kid bored at school lol
x


----------



## braijackava

Appointment went good. Heard heartbeat right away, which was nice since I had not heard it for 4 weeks. Gender scan not until november 2nd. Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> lol yeah arnold was my babies father who comes up with such a time wasting site?
> some young kid bored at school lol
> x

lol was funny though i put my dh details in a guess what he is pregnant too lol:haha:


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> lol was funny though i put my dh details in a guess what he is pregnant too lol:haha:

Aaaah, yeah but it was scanning yoouurr body wasn't it? LOL :haha: :rofl:

Glad app went well Brai :flower:


----------



## Awaiting3

Hi Ladies and Congrats to all of you!!! My name is Jessica and I'm new to the forums...I'm also due in March and would love to be a part of the group!! My due date is the 31st. We aren't sure what flavor we're having just yet, but I'll be sure to post as soon as we find out (hopefully at our next appointment on Oct.4)
I look forward to meeting and staying in contact with all you wonderful Mommies!!!
Hugs, Love and Baby dust for a healthy 40 weeks to all of you!!!


----------



## Twinminator

Welcome Jessica :flower: and congrats.
Your daughters are gorgeous by the way!
Your gender scan will be very early... fingers crossed for you that bubba is big enough for them to see the bits okay! :winkwink:


----------



## Tanikit

Lol 2nd time - apparently I wasn't pregnant til I retested and then I suddenly was - with a 16lb 8 ounce boy whose Dad is apparently Ralph Nader. That is all quite scary!

Lol, my DH is also pregnant with a baby boy and the "Daddy" is apparently Janet Reno - seems they switched gender roles, but at least there is a woman involved somewhere.


----------



## Awaiting3

Twinminator said:


> Welcome Jessica :flower: and congrats.
> Your daughters are gorgeous by the way!
> Your gender scan will be very early... fingers crossed for you that bubba is big enough for them to see the bits okay! :winkwink:

I thought it kind of odd when my nurse "Gigi" asked my doctor to tell us what it was at my 10wk ultrasound. The doctor said "it's too early I can't commit to anything and I don't even want to give a guess". Gigi seems to think that by Oct.4 Dr. Khan will be able to atleast give me a guess lol I think Gigi is just as anxious as I am! lol Well...we'll see I suppose. I'll still want another one around 16 weeks anyway just to be safe. I'm secretly hoping for a little girl that will make 3 for me, but everyone else seems to think Boy. I'll love whatever I'm blessed with :thumbup:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my hubby suprised me tonight ladies with a gender scan! - how lovely is he!!!

we are also team BLUE!! 

I gotta say i was a wee bit disapointed (wrong choice of words but cant think how else to put it) after 3 boys i did hope team pink BUT i shouldnt complain cuse after losing my last bubba i am so happy to have a healthy little man and he can join the footie team!! lol


----------



## membas#1

2nd time said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> by the way its my partner thats pregnant not me lol
> 
> who was the daddy lol mine said pregnat with a boy by arnold swaraniger (i cant spell ) lol
> 
> the baby will have red air an blue eyes lol my dh would be supprised hes from trinidad if i have a white baby they might be some questons lolClick to expand...

lol--mine said pregnant with a girl that will be born at 12 lbs 3 ounces! OMG i hope not! haha and Michael Jackson was the father


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Awaiting3 - your girls are cute. Hope you do get to find out early - would recheck later though if you are less than 16 weeks.

Congratrs Shell'sAngels on another little boy - you'll be the queen of the house with all these admiring boys around you. I think my DH needs some manly company as I had my mother and sister and niece visiting - 6 women and only one man in the house!

What exercise are you all getting? Since I got a car I am getting far less exercise - if I am not going to work I do try to walk a bit when I am not in a rush, but am realy not getting much.


----------



## kns

CONGRATS to all those finding out if they are having a son or daughter.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> What exercise are you all getting? Since I got a car I am getting far less exercise - if I am not going to work I do try to walk a bit when I am not in a rush, but am realy not getting much.

I've been fretting about my lack of activity too - I wasn't so bothered when I felt sick all the time, exercise was the last thing on my mind - but now that I am able to "do", my fitness levels have plummetted from spending the past ten weeks trying to get away with doing as little as possible.

I've decided I will try to go for a good brisk walk round the village everyday, I went yesterday afternoon before tea, but getting up to any decent speed is difficult when you have a double buggy to manoevre with half the contents trying to escape (daredevil Lauren at it again) and your body feels like 90 years old :nope:

But if I don't get fitness levels moving in the right direction soon, I can see a point of no return looming... :sad2: :munch: :sad2: :munch: :sad2: :munch: :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

i tried to explain to my oh the othr night that pregnancy is like aging 20 years every ten weeks you get slower aches an pain take over, you get incontinent, a little demencia sets in you get out of breath easer i guess all preperation for the walking dead you will be after a few weeks of no slep once lo is born lol i love being pregnant but feel like i have been for years ( oh hang on i guess this is like my 13th month of being pregnant lol)

girls if you can take a break in between your kids back to back pregnancy sorta sucks lol


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Here are a couple pics of my baby boy 

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/cap016.jpg

and he is waving

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/cap006.jpg


----------



## 2nd time

loverly shell its a great pic


----------



## rottpaw

2nd time said:


> loverly shell its a great pic

Awwww, so cute Shell's! We hope to find out what we're having next week (Wednesday). 

:happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Yes me and my friend were talking about peeing your pants when you sneeze! Haha so funny. Something our friends without kids would not understand!


----------



## Awaiting3

Tanikit said:


> Welcome Awaiting3 - your girls are cute. Hope you do get to find out early - would recheck later though if you are less than 16 weeks.
> 
> Congratrs Shell'sAngels on another little boy - you'll be the queen of the house with all these admiring boys around you. I think my DH needs some manly company as I had my mother and sister and niece visiting - 6 women and only one man in the house!
> 
> What exercise are you all getting? Since I got a car I am getting far less exercise - if I am not going to work I do try to walk a bit when I am not in a rush, but am realy not getting much.

Thanks for the compliment on my girls! And I'll be just shy of 15 weeks when I get my next scan, but regardless of whether the doctor gives me an educated opinion on the gender of my little bump or not...I'll definitely get it again next time :)
Also...you sound like me. Just got my car and now I feel like I'm getting no exercise lol I TRY to get my yoga mama video in from time to time lol


----------



## Awaiting3

braijackava said:


> Yes me and my friend were talking about peeing your pants when you sneeze! Haha so funny. Something our friends without kids would not understand!

Sneezing, coughing...heck...I peed my pants LAUGHING!!! literally, PEED MY PANTS! LMBO


----------



## braijackava

Any advice on how to find baby on doppler?


----------



## MumtoJ

Sorry no never used one - but I tend to find them in my tummy rather than a doppler ...


----------



## pinkycat

braijackava said:


> Any advice on how to find baby on doppler?

Use lots of gel, they say have a full bladder too and mine is usually 3 or 4 inches under my belly button. Turn the sound up and move the probe slowly xx

ShellsAngels- lovely pics, so clear xxx


----------



## membas#1

Haven't used a doppler before but my doc is a pro and found it in less than a second last time at 10 weeks. Hope tomorrow she finds it just a quick! Good Luck with using the doppler. 

AFM with exercise...SO and i try to get a walk in every night. They are getting faster and longer now that I'm not feeling so crappy but they really do help. Even when I'm in my PJs in bed and he comes home after work at 8pm, I get dressed and we go. I told him he had to push me on days I didn't want to. Also I walk to and from work--about 15 minutes each way, if I'm in a hurry I bike, but I try to walk as it's a little longer spell of exercise than a 5 min bike ride. Our nightly walks are 30-60 min (usually about 40 or so). I hope when my energy comes back a little more (if it does) i hope to go do some swimming at the YMCA after work--just a few laps you know. I will probably rely more on swimming when I get big since they say it feels nice to get that relief from gravity.


----------



## readynwilling

braijackava said:


> Any advice on how to find baby on doppler?

When i use the doppler i lay down on the couch and have an empty bladder. I use a good amount of gel but not gobs and im finding the baby is still really really low, like still right at my pubic bone. HTH :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Membas, I need you and your SO to kick my butt too!! Like my personal trainers! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Twinminator said:


> Anababe, I'm 15 weeks today, and this time last week I was writing on here how my ms wasn't going away, I felt dog rough, I feared I'd feel sick for the whole pregnancy, etc, then almost overnight (well it was, as I woke up one morning, Friday last week I think, and hey presto) I just thought "Hang on a minute, I'm getting on and doing stuff, I'm not nauseous, I feel un-pregnant!!"
> Okay, yeaterday and today i feel tired and light headed, but importantly no nausea!!, but generally speaking I think I'm over the worst *touch wood*
> From your ticker I see you're not 14wks til Thursday, so hopefully you'll see light at the end of the tunnel soon. I'll keep my pinkies X'd for you :) xx

Thanks hun. Glad your feeling better :hugs: Im 14 weeks today so hoping it passes soon!! It was around 16 weeks it stopped with my last, it got really bad like overnight and i was hopsitalised at 15 weeks then all of a sudden just went after 5 days in hospital lol was 18 weeks with my first and it came back in third tri so i was just really bad with him, doesnt seem that bad this time round but still ive had enough now :(

Feeling pretty rough this morning but im trying to see just how bad the MS is without taking an anti sickness tablet.. i want to know if they are actually doing anything!

14 weeks today!! :happydance: Find out next Friday what gender is. Ill be early only 15+1 but i always lie and go early im just too impatient to wait that extra week! No its my sons birthdays the week after so we'll be away which means id have to wait til im 17 weeks and i just cant do that :rofl:

ShellsAngels - Congrats on team blue hun. I understand what you mean when you say disappointed, im worrried ill feel the same if i find out this is another boy but either way i will love baby no matter what. Im sure 4 boys is going to be lots of fun for you!!

I havent really done alot of exercise, unless you count looking after my horses everyday or taking kids out :shrug: but i dont go to the gym anymore or go swimming as im too concious of looking fat at the moment. When i get more of a proper bump im thinking of doing the aquanatal classes at my gym, not something ive tried before but looks good and ill get to meet other pregnant women. Im not very good at going to classes and groups etc on my own but ive promised myself this time ill try and get out there more, especially when baby is born as i missed out on all that with my boys so will be good to meet other mums :)

Im off to the cinema with my friend today. Hope you all have a good day :flower:


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: for those with MS and any other pregnancy or non pregnancy related complaints - was hoping second trimester would be fun and full of energy, but not yet - there are still 9/10 more weeks for me to go though.

I could do with a trainer :) would also like to go walking with DH but he walks far too fast for me - I need a leisurely stroll not a race. 

Sugars dived very low again both last night and at work this morning which is a bit depressing - does it sound odd to be longing for insulin resistance to start? At least they came up with no trips to the hospital both times.

I have left DD at school all day today and am feeling guilty about it, but I really cannot take her to work with me anymore as she doesn't behave and I can't get my work done and it is becoming difficult anyway with the pregnancy and sugars. Its the first time I have ever left her all day though so feel very bad. Hopefully she has fun though.


----------



## kns

how is everyone?
time is just flying now, dont't you think?
only used our doppler once.
we moved house at weekend so been quite caotic to say the least, boxes piled up in every room, nursery has turned into miscalenious room lol
i love the house and its perfect for little one and dog.
xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Anababe, I'd like to do something aquanatal-y too, but they don't do anything locally here :nope: It's rubbish round here!

Tanikit, you mustn't feel guilty about DD, it was clearly a carefully weighed up decision and I guarantee you that she'll be having a whale of a time. She may be tired and tearful when you pick her up but that will purely be testament to how much fun and energy was going on with her :hugs:

kns, hope those boxes don't linger too long, I've moved 10 times in 12 years and the first few times, I was dead organised, packed efficiently, unpacked quickly etc - the past two or three times, we've moved unpacked boxes with us from the move before, I think we've got nomad-mentality now!!! "Don't unpack unless you're going to need it, like, today!" NOT a good way to live, don't follow in my footsteps! Lol xx


----------



## 2nd time

well my dd is crying all day today so getting strssed i suffer from panic attacks so the stress is not good an cant take my tablets coz of the bump aghhh need a break i might go mad.keep feeling like i cant breath an that i am going to die (why cant i be normal and enjoy life)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone!!!:thumbup:

I am coming round to the idea of another blue bump lol ive been out buying blue and its just so cute so now i feel much better, my boys are so made up there having another brother they keep carrying the scan pics the lovely sonographer gave them one each around and my eldest took his to school to show everyone lol bless!!! 

Hubby's family were a wee bit 'untactful' with there reactions, they really want a grand daughter and we are they only hope - his brother is errr.. well not into woman lol and well now they keep asking if we gonna have another go! i said NO!!! LOL - how awful tho i felt quite sad they felt this way as well after losing my little baby boy in feb id not care if this baby came out pink and blue with yellow spots he is HEALTHY! of course a girl would have been lovely i cant say i wasnt slightly disapointed at first but to actually react like they did really shocked me!! 

Nevermind!! otherwise im really starting to feel this bubba move this last few days its amazing!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

their reaction was nasty even if they do want a girl they should have had some thought for your feelings poor you :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

:hugs: for 2nd time and Shellsangels and anyone who needs one.
Shells angels- i cant believe how insensitive people can be :hugs:

A few people have said they will be disappointed if this bump is another girl but i spent nearly 2weeks at the beginning of this pregnancy thinking i had MC so im just pleased to still be pregnant. I can see myself with another girl but if its a boy it would be new and exciting.
The wriggling and tapping have turned into definate kicks now :happydance: xx


----------



## Anababe

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi everyone!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am coming round to the idea of another blue bump lol ive been out buying blue and its just so cute so now i feel much better, my boys are so made up there having another brother they keep carrying the scan pics the lovely sonographer gave them one each around and my eldest took his to school to show everyone lol bless!!!
> 
> Hubby's family were a wee bit 'untactful' with there reactions, they really want a grand daughter and we are they only hope - his brother is errr.. well not into woman lol and well now they keep asking if we gonna have another go! i said NO!!! LOL - how awful tho i felt quite sad they felt this way as well after losing my little baby boy in feb id not care if this baby came out pink and blue with yellow spots he is HEALTHY! of course a girl would have been lovely i cant say i wasnt slightly disapointed at first but to actually react like they did really shocked me!!
> 
> Nevermind!! otherwise im really starting to feel this bubba move this last few days its amazing!!!! :happydance:

Aw hun sorry they reacted like that :hugs:

My dad really wants a granddaughter but he keeps saying to me that we will love baby no matter what so i know he will be fine about it.

My mum on the other hand isnt quite as positive about me having another boy and seems to think its my fault if it is or that i can somehow choose :wacko: She said a while ago that she hopes its a little girl and when i said well me too but it could be another boy she said 'oh, do you really want another boy!' like i have a choice in the matter! and when i replied well theres nothing much i can do about it if it is she said 'well if thats what you want then fine' I dont understand her :dohh: Ive tried to get where shes coming from, i said to her look mum what do you suppose i do if its another boy its not a choice i can make, and she just avoids the question so i dunno if she has some crazy ideas i wouldnt keep my baby because its not the 'right' sex i dunno but i try not to argue with her its not worth the stress!

My grandma had five boys (one stillborn :( ) and one girl and her daughter had 3 boys and a girl so i think i have a high chance ill have another boy but who knows. I cant wait to find out :happydance:


----------



## Twinminator

I really can't believe I'm reading all this about people's reactions to the gender of your unborn babies, it's really quite alarming and very sad :nope:
I wish I didn't want to know so badly which gender mine is, because boy or girl, it's a BABY, MY baby, it should not and will not matter one little bit.

2nd time, I don't know how you cope with being pregnant and having such a little'un on top of that (particularly as she's your first therefore still fairly new mum), so don't think there's anything wrong with you for finding it hard, anyone would in your circumstances. There is light at the end of the tunnel I promise :hugs:

Pinkycat, your avatar is just toooo distracting, she's so CUUUTE!!! :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

i dont tink i do cope lol thats y i am winging to you lot lol b the way wtf is a navel orange lol


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> i dont tink i do cope lol thats y i am winging to you lot lol b the way wtf is a navel orange lol

erm..... pass! :dohh: Just a type of orange..?


----------



## readynwilling

what i don't get is that at 16 weeks baby's an avacodo - in canada our avacodo's aren't as big as oranges :shrug:


----------



## readynwilling

oh look now baby's an onion!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

exactly my point!!...

I beleive everyone can wish or desire a certain gender there is no wrong in that, after 3 boys the automatic reaction for me was id love a girl... id be lyein if i said i didnt!...

Anababe that made me laugh, not in a good way but cuse i get the same! its like we can chose, when in actual fact its the male who determind the sex, we cannot chose we are given what we are given and each and every life is a massive blessing!!! my hubbys side of the family is like yours there all boys however there is 2 girls but thats after 4 boys which is why his family seem to think it will go that way for me hahaha but personally again i think thats aload of codswallop! you get whatever spermie wins the race simple as! ive now had 8 pregnancies and lost a fair few babies so greatful to be where i am today and still have my lovely big family ive always wanted


----------



## 2nd time

i was sooo despreate to ave a girl i got dh to agree we would have as many kids as it took lol then #1 girl lol lets see what #2 will be i have a theory about the sex of your baby depending on your lifestyle i will post it if i am proved right with this bumplol


----------



## braijackava

The only reason I want to know what we are having is for planning reasons. We have 3 kids already in a 4 bedroom house, so this babe will be having a roommate. So would love to be able to plan that. Plus I want to go shopping! And the unisex stuff just does not do it for me. The main reason I want a girl, is so my DD can have a sister. I never had one and I felt kind of left out. Other than that I dont really care as long as the baby is ok!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## 2nd time

planning is the main reason i will find out although i bought alot of unisex stuff after dd was born was planning second right away lol


----------



## braijackava

Oh and I was going to ask if anyone has had problems with their sciatic nerve causing them pain? My lower right back is killing me. Doctor said the uterus is pinching the nerve. I guess I can get physical therapy for it according to my doctor. I might take them up on that, maybe it includes a massage! Haha

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## readynwilling

braijackava said:


> The only reason I want to know what we are having is for planning reasons. We have 3 kids already in a 4 bedroom house, so this babe will be having a roommate. So would love to be able to plan that. Plus I want to go shopping! And the unisex stuff just does not do it for me. The main reason I want a girl, is so my DD can have a sister. I never had one and I felt kind of left out. Other than that I dont really care as long as the baby is ok!
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

Im exact same. I just want to plan - even down to the curtain colours! The unisex stuff doesn't do it for me either!! I TRIED really hard to buy some stuff last weekend - and i ended up with 3 items - a monkey romper, and 2 sleepers cause i didn't like any of the unisex stuff and there wasn't a lot of it anyway :dohh:


----------



## codegirl

We won't find out, we didn't the first time either. We made the nursery "neutral" for Edward. At least, I thought so at the time, but now that I look at it it really is boyish so it's a good thing we had a boy.

I think we'll do the second room as African Safari so that should be pretty neutral. I already have "neutral" stuff to get us through the first few days and by then my Mom will have bought stuff for the baby (clothes and stuff).

the only thing about not finding out was that it kept my spending under control which made my DH very happy :)


----------



## 2nd time

look looki finaly got the march mummies tag yerrrrr


----------



## Twinminator

Well done 2nd time, yay clap clap!! Lol! And I've only just clicked why you mentioned the navel orange, just saw it on my ticker! God what a divvot I am!!!!!! Lmao!!


----------



## readynwilling

Codegirl - yeah i guess not knowing would defo curb my spending... to bad for DH im finding out come hell or high water :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

This is my second and since they are both girls I think my spending will be far less than if the second one had been a boy as we will be reusing most of the things. Actually even though I have known for more than a week now I have not gone shopping at all - I am just too tired to do much of anything - that and my paycheck only arrives tomorrow.

We also need to move rooms around and I am still feeling sick and totally exhausted so not sure when we will do that - I think I need some nesting instincts now as when I get them I'll probably be too big and heavy to be moving rooms around.

17 weeks and 2 days today and I have a feeling when my ticker registers that I should be in box 5 - if not then a few more days - I think the babies in box 5 and 6 are the cutest :)


----------



## Nixilix

Ey girls! Hope all is well. Had fun break. Went bike riding and on rapids but was careful. Hope baba ok xx


----------



## Twinminator

Welcome back Nix :flower:

If I have the gender scan and find out it's another girl, that in itself will curb my spending as I'm already overrun with girly stuff lol. 

I definitely posted somewhere on B&B but don't know if I mentioned it on here, that DH has got new job? Working for the big international company that was using his little company to do their installations (defector!!! lol!) So money will be just a little better but importantly it will be GUARANTEED!, REGULAR!, and of course paid holiday, illness, health insurance even!! :happydance:
But, me being the eternal child that I am, am most excited about the prospect of an all expenses paid christmas works do, with overnight stay in the posh hotel where it's being held! whoopee! (Those of you who may have to endure work do's a lot, and be bored by the same old faces and work-talk, just let me revel in the blissful ignorance for now of how dull it'll probably be, LOL!!)
My MIL has said she'll have the girls overnight, so that's sorted. There is however one rather sizeable snag.

I've just found the hotel details where we're meant to be going (to look it up and "ooh" and "aah" at it hehe) and it's overlooking the sea at Bournemouth, 5 hours 15 mins drive away!!!!! Now that's bad enough at 6 months pg if you're going for a mini break of 3 or 4 days, but just for overnight??? I really don't want to do what could be 11/12hr round trip with possible traffic (Fri/Sat in Dec), probable bad weather, gazillion wee stops, not to mention those which may have to occur in laybys or bushes if I'm desperate... and all in chilly winter. :nope:

I've looked at flights, and this is the nearest/best combination possible - 2hrs to nearest serving airport, X amount of time waiting at airport shrug:), 1hr flight, then 1hr drive (in hire car??) from Southampton airport to hotel - nearly 5 hours anyway. And a whole wad of cash. :dohh: BUT the 'wee stop' bit would be much less of an issue at least.

What would you do?


----------



## MumtoJ

Sarah, personally I would drive as then you have a bit more control and can stop when needed and if you 10 mins late its not the end of the world where as with airports 10 mins could mean you miss your plane ... the work may arrange transport if there are a group of people coming from the same area coach (inc loo) - you never know.

PS congrats to your OH for the job must be a worry off your shoulders. I know its "nice" to be your own boss and at some point in the future maybe he can again but in this climate to have that guaranteed montly income has got to be less stressful!

I thought I was getting over MS but its still lingering - DS has been unwell again he woke up screaming last night - went to him and he was dripping wet - poor thing - good thing was that his fever had broken and once I'd changed his PJs he slept through to 5:30 this morning - wish had been later but hey ho.

for me an exercise its just not happening, do a bit of walking when I can but I am sore tired and sore all the time. Off to Centre Parcs monday and have hired bikes so will get a bit then and will hopefully do a bit of swimming each day (have booked the tadpole sessions for DS) plus we will prob go each evening.

Nix sounds like you had a good time - how is the MS now did the break help with it?

Sorry for everyone I've missed I know there are a couple but can't remember the details.

Take care all xx


----------



## Twinminator

:hugs: < for you mumtoJ and :hugs: < for your little boy.
I'd never thought about the possiblity of a coach (WITH loo! even if I have to pay the extra myself to ensure it! LOL), but I think perhaps having our own car would be good as we can leave as early/late as we want etc. I've been researching services enroute, it may be nice to stop halfway for a few hours, have a nice chilled lunch somehwere and if I'm super-bumped by then, I may be offered a room for an hour e.g. in a Hilton or Holiday Express or something.... :)


----------



## kns

hi all
just moved and im desperate to sort the nursery. the room itself is rather large, could fit double bed and various cubboards and wardrobes around etc so we have already got a cot and a bureau which i want to strip down and paint cream colour.
we love the old childrens characters like tweety pie and winnie the pooh but really struggling to find things with classic children themes, as house is rented can't reallt wallpaper but landlord given the go ahead to paint whatever we want in whatever colour we want, we personally love bright stimulating colours, 

any ideas?
x


----------



## razorhips

kns said:


> hi all
> just moved and im desperate to sort the nursery. the room itself is rather large, could fit double bed and various cubboards and wardrobes around etc so we have already got a cot and a bureau which i want to strip down and paint cream colour.
> we love the old childrens characters like tweety pie and winnie the pooh but really struggling to find things with classic children themes, as house is rented can't reallt wallpaper but landlord given the go ahead to paint whatever we want in whatever colour we want, we personally love bright stimulating colours,
> 
> any ideas?
> x

Hi KNS - I love winnie especially the original drawings! I saw some lovely bedding in Mothercare! For my Nursery as I wanted it to be a neutral colour I have gone for sunshine yellow! I think it looks very warm and light! My gender scan is the day before yours and I am hoping for :pink: too!!


----------



## kns

wow razorhips yours on the monday then?
what time is yours?
so excited, will be 18 weeks on sunday!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

girls i need some insperation on boys names..... any suggestions welcome!


----------



## razorhips

kns said:


> wow razorhips yours on the monday then?
> what time is yours?
> so excited, will be 18 weeks on sunday!!!!!!!!!!
> xxx

Yes - Monday at 10 - I will be 18 Weeks on Monday! Can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: MumtoJ - hope your little boy feels better soon.

Nix glad you had a good holiday.

Good luck with all the gender scans next week and in the weeks to follow. We have still not named our new DD - gave DH a list of possible names but still haven't been able to decide. 

For those of you who have felt movement from your baby - once you felt it did you feel it everyday? As I started feeling flutters fairly early on but not everyday and since then I have even felt some kicks but I am not feeling them everyday and it is starting to worry me. Maybe its too early - I don't know.


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> For those of you who have felt movement from your baby - once you felt it did you feel it everyday? As I started feeling flutters fairly early on but not everyday and since then I have even felt some kicks but I am not feeling them everyday and it is starting to worry me. Maybe its too early - I don't know.

I KNOW I felt the baby a few weeks ago, everyone says it was too early but I was in no doubt whatsoever, it was totally incomparable to wind or gurgles, it was definitely another lifeform!! Lol.
Now I feel little rumblings, but it is similar to windipops, so I don't think it's the bubba, as I've been super gassy lately! Last time, it was so much like a little fieldmouse doing a short riverdance lowlow down in my tummy. And I've felt nothing like it since.

(You know I'm slowly but surely talking myself into that private scan aren't I..??)


----------



## Lauray_22

Hello! I'm new on here. Expecting my 1st child on 5th March. Congrats to all you expecting mummies!


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Lauray and congrats!

Lol Sarah - I am not going to try persuading you either way - you will do what you need to anyway whichever way that goes :) And I am hoping to have the ultrasound technician round to work this week as I want to scan myself even though my next scan is on 13 October which is not that far away but feels miles away right now!


----------



## msarkozi

has anyone else tried the string test at all?? I tried it this morning and it is predicting girl. I got my co-worker to try it as well (she already knows it's a boy), and it did predict boy for her. Just wondering if it correctly predicted for anyone else. 

I don't have my scan until October 7th, so I keep trying to do my own guessing......


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> has anyone else tried the string test at all?? I tried it this morning and it is predicting girl. I got my co-worker to try it as well (she already knows it's a boy), and it did predict boy for her. Just wondering if it correctly predicted for anyone else.
> 
> I don't have my scan until October 7th, so I keep trying to do my own guessing......

I have tried most of the wives tales but not that one, mainly I'm predicted a girl. I didn't know you could do that one this early in the pregnancy? 
Don't suppose you know the reasoning behind that wives tale, i.e. what in the gender makes it move one way or another? :shrug: There must be more to it than just witchcraft lol!


----------



## natty1985

i did the string test it predicted boy, my friend did i and predicted girl yet its a boy x

In relation to names:

George
Ethan
Evan
Noah
Lucas
Lewis
Connor
William
Harry 
Harrison
Finley 
Oliver
Addison 
Austin 

I think were going for Ethan George .......


----------



## msarkozi

No I'm not sure the reasoning behind it at all...maybe I should google it. According to the wive's tales, I am predicted a girl as well. And answering online quizzes to try and predict, I always have a higher percentage for girl on those too. 

Natty - I like the name Ethan. That one was on my list as well, along with Evan, Noah, and Lucas.


----------



## natty1985

yeh i toyed with Noah and Evan aswell how strange :) All very nice but Ethan seems to suit so it will be Ethan George Whiting we already have Finley Edward seems to strange writing it when its so far away x


----------



## msarkozi

OH doesn't like any of my choices though, and I don't like any of his....so if we are having a boy, we are going to be in a lot of disagreements again! 

Ethan and Finley....sounds good :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

nice names!! - we already have a William (altho we call him Billy) and our angel baby was Lucas ....

Im liking Leo too but hubby aint having none of it!


----------



## braijackava

I am really liking Maxwell Grant for a boy and Isabella Sue for a girl. Max and Bella for short.


----------



## msarkozi

we have Sophia Noelle for a girl, but nothing agreed on for a boy


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> we have Sophia Noelle for a girl, but nothing agreed on for a boy

I'm having the same 'trouble' with my DH, he wants very basic 80's names that would make LO sound like a mechanic (no offence to mechanics!! Hope you know what I mean!! :blush:) and my choices he dismisses straight away as "wayout" or "girlie" or "too posh"... and I'm only talking about such names as Lewis or Jake, not Tarquin or Bartholomew!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

I prefer a more traditional name, and he wants more old fashioned names....Mine get dismissed right away too. It's so frustrating. For our sake, I hope it's a girl so we don't have to try and figure out another name.


----------



## Nixilix

Break was good thanks but ms still there! Was sick in tesco car park after shopping today.

Doc gave me a steroid nasal spray to try and help with mucous but it's not helping although i will continue to try it!

Just ate too much dinner, now watching stepmom... So sad!

Got shooting pains in lady area today. Hopefully just growing pains.


----------



## 2nd time

cornbeef has brocolli an cauliflower u yum


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> cornbeef has brocolli an cauliflower u yum

Corr, reminds me of my childhood that :)

Is that what you had for tea or what you've conjured up in your latest food fantasy?? lol xxx


----------



## membas#1

braijackava said:


> I am really liking Maxwell Grant for a boy and Isabella Sue for a girl. Max and Bella for short.

:) Isabela is our girl name too :) we also like Alethea (but SO wants to spell it Olethea--I like with an A better) and we like Ophelia, but Isabela is our top. We don't have much for a boy--we like Ammon, but it doesn't sound good with the last name so :shrug:


----------



## braijackava

I really like eliana but hubby vetoed that one. I still really love it:-( maybe I will try and convince him ;-)


----------



## Evian260

Our boys name is Mason Christopher and our girls name is Sydney Isabelle :)
Christopher is my husband and Isabelle is my great great grandma's name!


----------



## msarkozi

don't you hate it when the spouses are so opinionated on the names?!


----------



## readynwilling

I have my fav names in my head but i don't want to get shot down a thousand times for both boys and girls names so i will just wait until the scan and then we can argue about 1 name not 2 lol.


----------



## MumtoJ

I've not even started thinking names ... maybey once we have the scan and a bit closer to the big day it will feel real enough.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

anyone got a bottomless pit right now? i swear this baby is having a growth spuirt cuse i cannot stop eating!! seriously i dont stop!!


----------



## natty1985

lol shells angels i wish i felt like that , i still feel sick !!! x


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> cornbeef hash brocolli an cauliflower u yum
> 
> Corr, reminds me of my childhood that :)
> 
> Is that what you had for tea or what you've conjured up in your latest food fantasy?? lol xxxClick to expand...

cooked and eaten yummy


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Evian260 said:


> Our boys name is Mason Christopher and our girls name is Sydney Isabelle :)
> Christopher is my husband and Isabelle is my great great grandma's name!

I am trying to talk my dh round to the name Mason i love it and funnily enough we had Isabella for a girls name hehehe similar taste! i like your style :thumbup:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

natty1985 said:


> lol shells angels i wish i felt like that , i still feel sick !!! x

oh no!!! poor you!! my sickness left me at 11 weeks i was quite lucky really!! i hope it goes soon did you have this last time? xx


----------



## kelly brown

my advatar is my 16 wk scan xx


----------



## Nixilix

Im so bored of MS now. It's this awful mucous in my throat. Stop taking the steroid the doc provided cause I read it caused birth defects and low birth weight in rats and mice.

No movement felt yet either. I'm a size 12 uk and 5'9 so quite slimish. I wana feel movement! Used Doppler yest and hb good.

Really wan a roast dinner.


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Im so bored of MS now. It's this awful mucous in my throat. Stop taking the steroid the doc provided cause I read it caused birth defects and low birth weight in rats and mice.
> 
> No movement felt yet either. I'm a size 12 uk and 5'9 so quite slimish. I wana feel movement! Used Doppler yest and hb good.
> 
> Really wan a roast dinner.

i aint felt kicks yet either is this your first they say with ya first you dont feel movement till about 20 weeks this is my first i just used my doppler all is well to x:thumbup: x


----------



## natty1985

Yeh i had bad sickness with Finley so i should of expected it really lol ! x

I didnt feel fin properly kick until 18 weeks , i have felt this one for the last week moving and kicking but i have days where he doesnt feel like he is moving it all depends where they are lying aswell x


----------



## kelly brown

he was moving loads in my 16 wks scan lol and i said tio the lady its mad i cannot fill that she said its cos his near no skin and his still small so ill just be patient i do fill flutters etc but not sure if i felt a kick as not to sure what i am looking out for lol i hear him kicking on my doppler xxx


----------



## roonsma

I didn't feel movement with my LO until around 20 weeks, at the time i worked with someone who was pregnant and due around the same time as me she reckoned she'd been feeling movement since 12 weeks, it was both our first pregnancies! I wanted to kick her quite often!

It'll be lovely when it happens girls x


----------



## natty1985

12 weeks ???!!!! first pregnancy !!!! she must of had alot of wind !!!!lol

Kelly you have probably felt it but pass it off lol they are so tiny the kicks are its like popping in your belly :D


----------



## natty1985

12 weeks ???!!!! first pregnancy !!!! she must of had alot of wind !!!!lol

Kelly you have probably felt it but pass it off lol they are so tiny the kicks are its like popping in your belly :D


----------



## roonsma

I agree! Her husband felt them too after a couple of weeks! Can laugh about it now but at the time she drove me mad!

Strange eh? x


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah tis my first so being patient. :)


----------



## Twinminator

I've been getting a wriggly sensation rather than a popping, when I lay flat on my back and let my tummy go flop, or if I'm laying on my tum (feels weird doing that now though) xx


----------



## babyharris201

I am pretty sure I've felt nudger kicking for 3 weeks now. Its not constant, or every day. But I know its nudger( whence the nickname we gave it) Tuesday is my first ultra sound! I am so excited that this week is the slowest week of my life!! I can't wait to see nudger and FX we find out if well have a lil Benjamin or Abigail! My daughter seems sure she's getting a little sister, but my instincts say boy... I really hope we find out! Anyone else have scans this week?


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck to all those having ultrasounds this week.

Still not feeling baby every day, but I read my journal from last pregnancy and found there was a stage this early where I didn't feel her for two weeks! And she's totally fine, so every few days will do for now - am starting to feel her a bit more now though and she seems to move when DD is talking more than other times.

My fridge died this weekend and I have had to throw everything away from the deep freeze this morning and clear out a lot in the fridge as it has been off a few days already. Tried to save as much as I could. DH wants me just to leave it as we have another fridge at his parents house - but then we'd have to wait til the weekend to fetch it - I cannot live without a fridge for a week especially in this heat as the milk goes off overnight! So I have called out a technician - he'll be cross but I'll be more cross if it doesn't get fixed.

Not handling crises well this morning - decided to walk DD to school and she weed in her pants halfway there so I had to bring her home to change her and then we were nearly late for school and I just wanted to cry which is silly. I am blaming hormones again. Least I do not have to work this morning!


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> My fridge died this weekend and I have had to throw everything away from the deep freeze this morning and clear out a lot in the fridge as it has been off a few days already.
> 
> 
> Not handling crises well this morning - decided to walk DD to school and she weed in her pants halfway there so I had to bring her home to change her and then we were nearly late for school and I just wanted to cry which is silly. I am blaming hormones again. Least I do not have to work this morning!

Either one of those would have tipped me over the edge, hormones or no hormones!!!!! You have the patience of a saint, Tanikit! :hugs: I was trying to get porridge sorted this morning and Emily was sobbing with hunger, Lolly was wet through too and wanted to sort that but Em saw me put the porridge bowl down which made her worse, but what made me want to tear my hair out was that Lauren would not stop blowing raspberries... now that's hormones lol! :winkwink:


----------



## Tanikit

:) Sarah - kids, what am I doing wanting a second one :) I just keep wondering how on earth I will cope once there are two if I am struggling with just one - how do you manage with two at once and a third on the way?

ANyway our fridge is now fixed and it cost nearly as much as buying a new small fridge which is totally crazy, but right now I do not care - least we will have milk and my DD will not cry tonight when I get her into bed and she wants some milk. Sugars low again this morning after the repairman left so I am pretty tired - think I will go grocery shopping with DD and buy myself a tub of diabetic ice cream and then eat the whole tub - maybe.


----------



## Twinminator

Don't fret too much, hunny. Our coping mechanisms naturally stretch to the demands on us at the time........... except when they incessantly blow raspberries. :rofl:

No maybes, get the ice cream!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Tanikit

lol, try blowing some back - might make you feel better :)


----------



## pinkycat

Morning ladies.
Iv just been to see the midwife. Has anyone declined the blood test for downs etc? I didnt have the nuchal scan either because baby was in an awkward position, I hope iv done the right thing :wacko:

I remember not feeling movements for a few days at this stage with the girls but i asked the MW this morning anyway cos i needed to hear her say its normal (which she did) although i seem to be feeling bubs a lot at the moment. 

I hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## pinkycat

LOL @ the raspberries :haha:


----------



## Twinminator

Pinky, it's a fairly new provision this downs testing, you probably didn't give downs a second thought in your previous pgs did you...? Just because you didn't have the test doesn't mean you're any more likely to have a downs child :hugs:
I had bloods taken for so many things I didn't give much thought to the fact that one was for downs if I were honest, and the sonographer got his nuchal fold measurements easily so I wasn't aware of him really 'searching' for that either. And when the letter came to say i was v low risk, I'd virtually forgotten about the whole thing already and wondered what the letter was for! xxxxx


----------



## Tanikit

I also had so much blood drawn - still haven't found out what my risk is - will maybe ask at next appointment. I really wouldn't worry about it - its rather vague anyway (I mean by how much does a risk of 1:300 vs 1:10 000 actually differ - chances are either way that your baby will not have Down's. Even with a 1:10 chance of downs there is still a 9:10 (90%) chance that your baby won't have it.


----------



## kns

pinkycat said:


> Morning ladies.
> Iv just been to see the midwife. Has anyone declined the blood test for downs etc? I didnt have the nuchal scan either because baby was in an awkward position, I hope iv done the right thing :wacko:
> 
> I remember not feeling movements for a few days at this stage with the girls but i asked the MW this morning anyway cos i needed to hear her say its normal (which she did) although i seem to be feeling bubs a lot at the moment.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok xx

we haven't had tests for downs or nuchal fold thing, as it doesnt matter what the outcome is, just a waste for us and nhs.
we are going to try and hear heartbeat tonight as partner worried, prob over nothing but im sure we will hear the little blighter!
scan in 2 weeks this is going so slow now!!!!!!!
want it now lol
x


----------



## Tanikit

kns I also have just over two weeks til my scan and it feels like it is taking forever - this is the big scan so will be glad to find out if everything is ok. I also need all my test results back - I presume if there had been something worng that they would have phoned me though (although that's not something I should presume)


----------



## braijackava

Anyone feel like their uterus is growing really fast? Haha I am probably just insane. But it seems bigger and more pressure every morning.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## 2nd time

any advice please i am soo ill fel weak head ach an vomiting thick mucus sorry tmi any ideas how to stop it


----------



## Twinminator

No advice I'm afraid hunny but I can give you :hugs:

Must be sooo hard with (gorgeous) LO while ill.... bad enough when not pregnant! :nope: xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my bump has shrunk?? wtf??....

im not kidding its gone right down but got firmer... maybe i just losing some of my bloat??

Or just needed a good shit lol


----------



## 2nd time

its prob gass lol


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh but gas for this long?? lol ive looked 6months from 6 weeks now i actually look like i am 4 months lol


----------



## 2nd time

go on admitt it lol you just let rip with a giant fart lol lol

no seriously h might have turned over or rolled round


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh true and yest i did let out one heck of a fart but i been doing that for weeks im like a walking trumpet lol


----------



## Anababe

My bump has shrunk too, well its just no grown for a few week. Im bit worried but got my scan on friday so fingers crossed all is ok!

Not managed post much over weekend. Im so tired, i never realised how hardwork it is on my own with a (almost) 3 yr old and 11 month old!! They have worn me out, my dad is having them tomorrow night for me and i hate to say i cuz i love them so much but i cant wait!! 

Think its just hitting me really that ive hardly had a break from being pregnant since 2007, by time his one is born ill have had 3 children in just about 4 yrs and i dont think my body is liking it too much :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

I think my bloat is going down too. So my bump looks more baby and less fatty. :hugs: to all of you with LO's to run around after - Im exhausted and i don't have to take care of young children.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Anababe said:


> My bump has shrunk too, well its just no grown for a few week. Im bit worried but got my scan on friday so fingers crossed all is ok!
> 
> Not managed post much over weekend. Im so tired, i never realised how hardwork it is on my own with a (almost) 3 yr old and 11 month old!! They have worn me out, my dad is having them tomorrow night for me and i hate to say i cuz i love them so much but i cant wait!!
> 
> Think its just hitting me really that ive hardly had a break from being pregnant since 2007, by time his one is born ill have had 3 children in just about 4 yrs and i dont think my body is liking it too much :rofl:

It sure is hard isnt it with 2 littlins to run after!!....

I have to get up and do school runs with my eldest and boy its hard work that walk every morning the madness in the morning getting them both ready and then i get back and do the preschool run 2 days a week which is the other end of town lol least im keeping fit but i treasure days like today OH is off work for a day off and doing the school run for me :thumbup:

Would be nice to have a nap in the afternoons but my 2 and half year old doesnt like to nap in the day anymore grrrr lol xx


----------



## 2nd time

i hate being soo sick think i have flu head ache being sick . everything hurts god i wish i had some help with lo


----------



## natty1985

Im feeling your pain shellsangels!! 

My 3 year old goes to school 3 days a week and thats my heaven sent days i take him for half 8 and i have until half 2 to lounge about but you never do do you ? i seem to get in and think ill just do that ironing or ill just clean the bathrooms grrrr!!!! we would be lost without them though x


----------



## 2nd time

just when your feeling down you lo turnes round an says Dad da her first word ahh that made mefel better


----------



## natty1985

o oH !!!


----------



## Nixilix

I go to box 5 at 17+6!! yay!!! 

I got back ache and pains in tummy so thinking it's growth spurt . hope so but my gosh it's getting bigger quick :)


----------



## babyharris201

Had my scan today! We have a healthy baby boy! Yay for team blue! Benjamin Wade is due 3/3/11! We are on cloud 9! My dd started crying and said she wanted to bring him back to walmart and get a baby sister, that she doesn't want a boy! LOL! It was sooo darn cute! She's over it now and very excited!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

congratulations on team blue babyharris!! - so cute about your dd, my boys were so excited to have another brother they didnt want sisters and got there wish lol....

Ok i keep getting a bad tummy and the runs now this is getting silly ive been like it for weeks with either bad gas and now its the runs? im sorry way tmi but whats going on??? i feel fine in myself so dont think its a bug!!


----------



## Nixilix

Very cute! The walmart comment not the runs!

I think I'm experiencing heartburn and indigestion! Never had heartburn in my life!

Think I might be feeling tiny flicks as no wind. Still vomiting ever day yuk!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! congrats babyharris on the blue bump! cant wait til october 7 for our gender scan.

i havent gained any weight yet, but certainly have a protruding preggo tummy. i dont think its gas by now, just nowhere else for baby to go but out when they get so big.

we bought a house this weekend so will close and move in on october 29. so excited to have our own house.


----------



## membas#1

congrats on team blue babyharris :) my scan seems SOOOO far away--Oct 28. i don't know how people wait it out...that would drive me crazy! :)


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats on your baby boy Babyharris!

Good luck to all those with scans coming soon - time is going fast - is there a due in June thread up yet cause we must be there by now?

We got a cat of ours back yesterday - he had been missing for 20 months!!!! Some man had seen him at the animal shelter and wanted him but couldn't take him so stuck notices up in the area he was lost and my DH saw them when visiting his mother (we live far from there now) - turns out he had been at the shelter 2 months - where he had been for the 18 months before that we don't know, but are very happy to have him back - he is easily recognisable cause I had to operate on both his ears before he disappeared so they look rather funny and his markings are distinct.


----------



## Tasha360

Girls, just popping in to say hi. Im an April mommy due on the 1st and the op off the April thread. Im expecting twins so have been told they wont let me go past 38 weeks so ill be a March mummy anyway. xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hi tasha congrats xx

Anyone decided on nursery theme? We are doing in neutral for either sex. Maybe jungle, that's my fav I love safari animals!!

We decided bout gender I think! We are going to tell everyone we are not finding out but we are going to then tell them all at Christmas what it is. Just need some creative ideas to tell them. Was going to bake a pink or blue cake. Or get some cards that say from you grand-son/daughter etc. Any other ideas? This will only work if I manage to keep it a secret!!


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> Hi tasha congrats xx
> 
> Anyone decided on nursery theme? We are doing in neutral for either sex. Maybe jungle, that's my fav I love safari animals!!
> 
> We decided bout gender I think! We are going to tell everyone we are not finding out but we are going to then tell them all at Christmas what it is. Just need some creative ideas to tell them. Was going to bake a pink or blue cake. Or get some cards that say from you grand-son/daughter etc. Any other ideas? This will only work if I manage to keep it a secret!!

how about wrapping a helium baloon either its a boy/ girl in a cardbord box an wrapping in christmas gift wrap then giving as a gift to your nearest aand derest


----------



## Nixilix

Love that idea!!! Cause then I only need 2 balloons!!! Love this!! Thanks!


----------



## Lady-K

Love the story of the cat's return Tanikit!


----------



## Chimpette

:blue:Hello ladies,

Introducing Fatty long legs..... and we found out we're on team.........:blue:

Woohoo I'm so happy...!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Fatty long legs.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twinminator

Yay Chimpette!! :happydance:
Great pics, whereabouts did you get it done? I'm 16+2 (I think, will see when ticker comes up lol) and really want to find out gender now I know I'm far enough along TO know. xxxx


----------



## Chimpette

I had it done in taplow, berkshire at a place called baby debut. It cost £85 and we got 2 free pictures with it.

I can't recommend these scans enough, the details of them, it was like watching a little movie with my fatty as the star.... really was amazing!

My husband enjoyed it so much that he has said he wants us to go back again at 26 weeks for another one, and I'm not about to complain about that.. haha


----------



## 2nd time

brill pics congrats


----------



## Tanikit

Those are great pics Chimpette - 26 weeks is a great time to have another one! And congrats on the baby boy.


----------



## Nixilix

Wahoo for team blue Susan!!!


----------



## Loren

congratualtions on team blue susan!!! gta feeling this little sausage is a boy to!!!find out 2 weeks tomorrow.rachhhh u ok my love? love the surprising every1 at xmas!!! my nan and sister r coming the scan with me, brads boss wont giv him the day off :( absoloutly fuming!!!how is every1 else? loved the story about ur lil kitty cats return hun!!xxxx


----------



## Anababe

Hey 

Ive just got out of hopital! Was admitted Tues night with severe sickness, i had been bad all day but the later it got i wasnt even keeping sips of water down so i went to the walk in bit at the hospital, i was dehydrated so they admitted me on a drip. Heard bubs HB and all was well with him/her.

Feeling much better now! They dont know what it was, just a bug of some sort. 

Im out just in time for my scan tomorrow! lol Cant wait to see baby again :cloud9:


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats on team blue :happydance: I think babyharris(?) too.
Im glad your feeling better Anababe :hugs:

Iv got a cold and im feeling sorry for myself. I love my kids loads but cant wait for bedtime so i can go to bed to xx


----------



## braijackava

Just wondering if anyone with older children has thought about them being at the delivery. I have a son who will be 11 when the baby comes, and he really wants to be there. I am not sure. He says he just wants to sit by my head. And he is old enough to go wait in the waiting room by himself if it gets to be to much. My concern is my epidurals never work and I am very loud crying and screaming when I give birth. He also gets upset when I am upset. Just wondering if anyone else is thinking about this option.

Oh and I think it would be an awesome experience for him, just wondering if the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> Just wondering if anyone with older children has thought about them being at the delivery. I have a son who will be 11 when the baby comes, and he really wants to be there. I am not sure. He says he just wants to sit by my head. And he is old enough to go wait in the waiting room by himself if it gets to be to much. My concern is my epidurals never work and I am very loud crying and screaming when I give birth. He also gets upset when I am upset. Just wondering if anyone else is thinking about this option.
> 
> Oh and I think it would be an awesome experience for him, just wondering if the good outweighs the bad.

i have seen some birth programmes were the older chilldren are at te delivery, its a bit of a selfish veiw but i think you will have enough on your hans dealing with the labour without having to worry about upsetting your boy if somene could wait in the waiting room so he can be first in after i think that migt be a good idea, blood guts and mummy screaming / bleeding might be a bit scary for an 11 year old. just my opinion but ope it helps.

as your midwifes opinion


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava- if you feel like he can understand enough to explain the whole process and that you will have pain, but its natural and normal, and he is ok with all that then i dont see why not. my girls are older and they wanted to be there so they watched some of those shows like birth day on discovery channel and a baby story on tlc and they were fine. they were only 7 and 8 at the time too. they knew what to expect and that there would be blood and pain and all that and were completely prepared. i think it really depends on the child and how the parents feel. i also had my mom and sister there to take them out just in case it got to be too much on them, i think its a good idea to have a backup plan, but like you said he could sit there himself in the waiting room if needed. 

i think its a wonderful experience that if he does see it, he will not only never forget, but will help him bond with his little sibling


----------



## Awaiting3

Woo hoo!! Finally in my second trimester!! And I'm getting soooo anxious for my scan on Oct. 4th. Any of you have an early gender scan? My sister said that Dr.Khan (also delivered my nephew 2 years ago) is pretty darn confident at giving gender even at 13 weeks. I'll be just shy of 15 so I'm hoping for the best, but will definitely have another around 18-20 weeks just to be sure (if there is such a thing lol)
Thought I'd check in with all of you and give you all the low down lol Hope everyone is feeling better than could be expected considering the circumstances lol


----------



## braijackava

Its nice to see everyones point of views. The funny thing is, it was him who brought it up and really wants to be there. I also watch all those shows on Discovery Health. So I think he knows more than a normal child. Haha I am a bit obsessed with the shows actually, as I have in interest in being a labor and delivery nurse. I think I will see if there are any classes around us for siblings who want to witness the birth. And when I say witness, he will just be sitting by my head and not getting the nitty gritty view. Also I am going to try to make sure there is an adult there who can take care of him if need be. We will see if he still feels the same way in 6 months. I do have a baby magazine they gave me at the doctor that has pictures of a baby coming out unedited. The only difference is they are not all bloody. I dont know if that is to much to show him, especially if I dont plan on him actually seeing the baby come out?


----------



## Nixilix

18 wks where has time gone!!


----------



## squat18_02

Has anyone else had any of their screening tests come back abnormal? My Neural tube defect screen came back positive. Looks like I will be getting an ultrasound sooner rather than later! My doctor wants to make sure my dates are on to see if we need to retest. Then I get to meet with a higher level obgyn. Wasn't quite prepared for all of this:(


----------



## kns

im sure everything is fine dont panic just wait and see what they say.
x


----------



## kns

woohoo 19 weeks this weekend oh my, its gone so fast, just over a week til find out sex
xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww nearly half way there kns :happydance:

I think its going slow for me, feels longer than 15 weeks, just cant wait to find out the sex, my scan today has been put back now to next Wed. Im not bothered though least ill be pretty much 16 week then so not too early :D


----------



## razorhips

kns said:


> woohoo 19 weeks this weekend oh my, its gone so fast, just over a week til find out sex
> xx

Me too - can't wait - woo hoo!:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

I find out on 19th if we dare to know! Everyone says boys as did midwife but I'm saying girl cause I gotta be prepared if they say girl!!


----------



## Nixilix

There is more team blue than pink in this thread!


----------



## Tanikit

Yes there are a lot of boys due in this thread so far. Everyone except my DD (and me though I kept fairly quiet about it) thought this baby was a boy and its a girl. Am definitely going to get the gyane to recheck next scan though.

Good luck to all those having gender scans soon - hope your babies cooperate.


----------



## 2nd time

their are generaly more men than women on the planet lol 3 to 1 last count.


----------



## readynwilling

I had the craziest day at work - im zonked. I was trying to book my vacay so i could be off at 38 weeks on vacay until i start leave (we get one year in canada). My boss has asked me to be flexible and he promises to be as well. Meaning if i decide im too tired to work full days in jan/feb i can use my vacay to work half days!

And then when i got home there was a new jogging stroller sitting on my back deck! I had no clue where it came from. I guess one of DH's coworkers/friends gave it to us as they bought it for their daughter/SIL and they didn't use it! so they gave it to us!


----------



## squat18_02

So I ended up with a scan today! Had to confirm dates with my quad screen coming back off. Baby's measuring 16+4 and as far as we could see so far all looks well! Ended up finding out we are also on team blue! Get to have another scan in a month to look everything over good. Not sure when I meet with my doctor yet to find out what the next step is.


----------



## membas#1

Glad all looks well squat18. :) and congrats on team blue! there really are a lot of baby boys coming in march!


----------



## natty1985

i think i read somewhere that auntye was team blue aswell ! Seems Tankits little girl will have to be everyones little princess :) xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey girls

There is alot of boys mines a boy too!!...

had my consultant appointment yesterday, i have been discharged from there care, well this i all providing the fetal medicine specialist is happy with my scan on the 12th ocotber but all seems to be looking well, i think i wont be happy till he is in my arms after last time but at least im greatful all looks good .... i will be back under consultant care on the 18th feb (38 weeks) and have a growth scan and decide if to induce me i carry big whopper babies so they tend to not let me go over, i dare say this one will be sharing a birthday with his brother in february!! x


----------



## Tanikit

Lol Natty - my DH will have to buy a gun or something to protect his two princesses from all the suitors unless some more of you decide to have some girls. He's already worried cause the first DD said that she was going to marry a boy in the class above her at school so she can have a baby too.

Congrats to all those who have found out the gender recently.

Have been very tired lately - what happened to second trimester energy - I have none! Still some mild nausea and waking up with odd pains and back ache often but I think mostly its ligaments stretching.


----------



## readynwilling

3 more sleeps till my 20 week ultrasound!!


----------



## MumtoJ

good luck sarah

anyone heard from Rottpaw I thought she was having a scan last week but haven't seen anything from her - hope all is ok.

I'm doing ok but wish the MS would leave now - tend to be ok during the day but feel rubish by early evening. Food still tastes yuck.

Had a good week away but have discovered that bike riding for the first time in 20 ish years when 17 weeks pregnant with DS on the back was not a good idea. some of the hills were 1:8 so quiet steep couldn't make it to the top and had to get of and push - my hips became very sore and I ended up giving the bike back as I couldn't use it - hips are still complaining - wouldn't recommend it. DS being supporting kept telling me that I was meant to ride not push ... he really enjoyed being on the bikes and we are looking at getting a kiddie seat for our ones at home and going for some gentle / flat cycle rides.

Hope all are doing well and congrats on all the gender results - mine is on the 18th Oct so not too long now.


----------



## Lady-K

Hello ladies - hope all are well.

Nothing to report because in that boring stage waiting for next appointment which isn't until the 13th, and '20' week scan not until 6th November, which seems an age away, but thought I'd better say heyho to be polite 

Still no idea if going to stay team yellow or not. Will probably decide on the day!


----------



## Twinminator

hi all , long time no write lol

Have been reading but not had much to report, like lady-k, just waiting very impatiently for my 20 week scan. VERY impatiently.

Any words of wisdom about pelvig girdle pain (PGP formerly known as SPD) ??
_Think_ I've got it, but not sure whether self-diagnosis / self management is enough.
Anyone with any experience/knowledge about it? :flower:


----------



## Twinminator

PELVIC not pelvig :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Twinminator said:


> hi all , long time no write lol
> 
> Have been reading but not had much to report, like lady-k, just waiting very impatiently for my 20 week scan. VERY impatiently.
> 
> Any words of wisdom about pelvig girdle pain (PGP formerly known as SPD) ??
> _Think_ I've got it, but not sure whether self-diagnosis / self management is enough.
> Anyone with any experience/knowledge about it? :flower:

sadly yes i have had this so bad last pregnancy and i think its rearing its head again now for me :dohh:

Have a word with your midwife and get refferred for some physio hun, it helps and there are support belts you can wear when you get bigger!... theres lots of exercises you can do to help too.
I was so bad with it towards the end its why they induced me i needed crutches - sorry not trying to scare you cuse most dont get it as bad as i had it i was bad. Accupuncture can help too. xx


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> good luck sarah
> 
> anyone heard from Rottpaw I thought she was having a scan last week but haven't seen anything from her - hope all is ok.
> 
> I'm doing ok but wish the MS would leave now - tend to be ok during the day but feel rubish by early evening. Food still tastes yuck.
> 
> Had a good week away but have discovered that bike riding for the first time in 20 ish years when 17 weeks pregnant with DS on the back was not a good idea. some of the hills were 1:8 so quiet steep couldn't make it to the top and had to get of and push - my hips became very sore and I ended up giving the bike back as I couldn't use it - hips are still complaining - wouldn't recommend it. DS being supporting kept telling me that I was meant to ride not push ... he really enjoyed being on the bikes and we are looking at getting a kiddie seat for our ones at home and going for some gentle / flat cycle rides.
> 
> Hope all are doing well and congrats on all the gender results - mine is on the 18th Oct so not too long now.


Hey Cathryn and all! 

So sorry I've been out of touch recently. All is well, I'm just trying madly to keep up with everything going on around me at the moment! Thank you for asking about me and yes, we did have our 16 week appt last week. 

Unfortunately, we did not get another scan, as we expected. Turns out our dr. refers us out to the hospital radiology group at 18-20 weeks for the next (anomaly or anatomy) scan. So that will be a week from this Wednesday and I'm waiting VERY impatiently LOL! 

We did get to hear the heartbeat and that was reassuring, but we were both hoping for a scan and I think our dr. felt bad because we were both so obviously disappointed that we would not get to see our little one as expected! 

Meanwhile, our AFP bloodtest came back negative (meaning low risk for neural tube defects) - so that was great news! We declined the 12 week ultrasound panel for that and Downs, but elected to have this one done bc it's blood test only. So as far as we can tell at the moment, all is well! 

I am also happy to report a lot of improvement with my nausea and ms. It's still present overnight and in the mornings, but a lot better than it was. I've actually made it through today without needing the anti-nausea meds, so i am very thankful for that! Cahtryn I am so sorry yours is still so rough. I definitely find that I have good days and bad days (and miserable days) but overall, it's getting better. Hang in there! 

Hope everyone is doing well and I hope to be able to check in a little more often here! 

:hugs::hugs: to all!


----------



## MumtoJ

Angela,

Glad all is well, sorry you didn't get your scan when expected. Fingers crossed the next 2 weeks go quick.

Sarah, had it last time but self managed, but used to end up in tears with the pain at time, think I'm getting it again (probably not helped by my attempts at bike riding), have a MW app today and planning on mentioning it to her and see what she says. When is your next MW app? Feels like ages since I've seen a MW last time I saw one was at 7 weeks.

Good luck to all with scans comming up and MW apps hope they all go as planned.

hugs and TLC to all.


----------



## Aunty E

Hallooo! All well here, waiting for 20 week scan and ECG trace for the palpitations. Completely unworried about it frankly, as I've had palpitations for years and never had any more bother than having to sit down occasionally. So much more round ligament pain this time though, did I totally trash them last pregnancy or something? And will the MS ever go away completely, or am I going to feel nauseous everytime I miss a meal :dohh:

Cycled part of the way to work today as there's a tube strike, SQUEE! Boris Bikes are fun!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm patiently waiting 20 wk scan 2 wks 2mora! Think I've let myself get constipated again and now with baby expanding there isn't much room!!!! 

I leave work 4 months exactly today!! Can't wait til Xmas.

Got a fair bit of stretching pains today, maybe it's a growth spurt. Still not sure if feeling baby. Maybe occasionly.


----------



## Tanikit

My scan is in 9 day's time - will be 20 weeks exactly. I am wanting to see my baby again. Still debating on names for her - this one could take a while to choose for.

Had bad asthma last night that wasn't responding to my usual pump but its been better today. Sugars went low again and baby was kicking as they rose so it doesn't seem to do too much to her. Like you Aunty E I am also wondering when the nausea will go away - so much for 12-14 weeks!


----------



## kns

8 days whoop til scan cant wait
x


----------



## Twinminator

MumtoJ said:


> Sarah, had it last time but self managed, but used to end up in tears with the pain at time, think I'm getting it again (probably not helped by my attempts at bike riding), have a MW app today and planning on mentioning it to her and see what she says. When is your next MW app?

I've managed to get in to see my regular GP this afternoon, I feel sick but not like MS, it's definitely linked to the shooting pains down my leg. And I've started falling asleep in the afternoons again too which I haven't done since mid-first-tri.. :nope: 

I know that pain and pregnancy _can_ go hand-in-hand and there is some humble teethgritting to be done here, but I really just want to be reassured that the level of activity I'm doing at the moment is okay, that I'm not doing to make anything seriously worse, particularly activities related to lifting / shifting twins and twin buggy around.

I just want to be as healthy as I possibly can for this pg (and more so for the birth), so if it means pushing through the tiredness/pain, I'll do it, or if it means resting more and not doing certain activities, I'll do that just as willingly. It's the not knowing which to do that I need to get clarified. xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Let us know how you get on, MW gave me a leaflet but as my MW is in one district and my hospital in another, I have to wait until my 20 week scan if I want to try and get physio so will see how I go and what the consultant says then. Hope the GP is helpful.


----------



## Twinminator

Will do hun :hugs: and thank you. :flower: xxxxxxx
It's really p***ing me off now, I can normally put mind over matter and get some perspective but I feel out of control of my own wellbeing, it's horrible. :cry:
Sorry to go on, there's ladies out there with much more pressing issues. I just desperately want to pull on the reins and get this pg moving in a straight line, if that makes sense. xx


----------



## Savannah1

25th March x


----------



## braijackava

I am for sure calling my doctor this morning about the pain I am having in my back. It is to the point where I cant walk or sit without a lot of pain, unless I am sitting in just the right position. Tylenol and icy hot do not help. Worried what this means as the baby gets bigger =( Hopefully they can get me in for some physical therapy.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## roonsma

Twinminator said:


> hi all , long time no write lol
> 
> Have been reading but not had much to report, like lady-k, just waiting very impatiently for my 20 week scan. VERY impatiently.
> 
> Any words of wisdom about pelvig girdle pain (PGP formerly known as SPD) ??
> _Think_ I've got it, but not sure whether self-diagnosis / self management is enough.
> Anyone with any experience/knowledge about it? :flower:

Hi Twinminator, i suffered from SPD in my last pregnancy and am feeling rumblings of it at the mo.

My pain was right in the center of my pubic bone and spread underneath and across the bottom of my bum and into my hips.

I bought a belt that i wore at work and that helped. My MW advised me to avoid all unnecessary walking, going up stairs etc 

Mine did improve slightly strangely enough towards the end of my pregnany and i gave birth no problem, it took a while afterwards to settle down and i'm hoping it doesn't flare up again this time, it started much earlier last time so fingers x'd.

Good luck Hunx


----------



## braijackava

So here is my rant for the day, since I dont have anyone else to complain to. We just moved into a new place that has a homeowners assoiciation. Last week my dog escaped the house without us knowing. He proceded to chase on of the teenage neighbor girls down the road barking at her. He never tried to bite her though. We were very upset and took it very seriously. We actually almost got rid of him. But after thinking about it, we realized this is not like him at all. So we took him to the vet and found out he has a horrible ear infection. So we are treating it, and also put a gate up so he cant escape again.
Well today our rental company called with several complaints on us. Like 20 to be exact. And only 2 were true. The first was about the dog getting out, I apologized and explained. The second was our kids leaving the bikes in the road, same thing. The rest was rediculous, like kids running around screaming outside after 10pm, um my kids go to bed at 8pm so ok? And a bunch of other untrue crap. Also realize just our block has about 20 kids who run around and play together. But I guess they narrowed it down to my 3? Anyways I was just sooo mad! Needed to vent. Thanks girls!


----------



## Twinminator

Brai, NOT a nice way to be welcomed into the neighbourhood! :nope: I suppose though (as much as you'd probably like to have nothing to do with backstabbing drama creators) it'd be best to grit your teeth, smile and bake cookies for all those "adorable" kids on the block, and weedle your way into the parents' affections..... just an idea!!

It would seem my doc isn't too worried about my pains as they're on one side and not dead centre like SPD/PGP is supposed to be, but it's still not nice to have to abort a short walk into the village - hardly exerting - because of the hot needles stabbing down your leg! Oh well.... when I'm on crutches and still in pain two years on I'll at least be able to say I told you so :winkwink: sigh!


----------



## roonsma

Twin, have you ever suffered from sciatica? My husband had it and that was shooting pains downs one leg, i wonder if the baby is pressing on a nerve?, poor you hun- any pain is not good. big:hugs:

Brai, thats a shame for you all, hopefully it'll all settle down soon :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Twin i was diagnosed with SPD 3 weeks ago sometimes its just a niggling feeling other times i can hardly walk , i didnt think it has to be in the centre of your pelvic bone like your doctor said, mine is there plus both legs and in my back and its like on the inside of my legs i would personally go to your midwife to get assessed xxxxx


----------



## braijackava

We tried to be nice and apologize. Their response was apology not accepted and they are going to shoot our dog. So I am going to ignore them and be happy about my life. We are moving in 8 months anywaysw.


----------



## Evian260

braijackava said:


> So here is my rant for the day, since I dont have anyone else to complain to. We just moved into a new place that has a homeowners assoiciation. Last week my dog escaped the house without us knowing. He proceded to chase on of the teenage neighbor girls down the road barking at her. He never tried to bite her though. We were very upset and took it very seriously. We actually almost got rid of him. But after thinking about it, we realized this is not like him at all. So we took him to the vet and found out he has a horrible ear infection. So we are treating it, and also put a gate up so he cant escape again.
> Well today our rental company called with several complaints on us. Like 20 to be exact. And only 2 were true. The first was about the dog getting out, I apologized and explained. The second was our kids leaving the bikes in the road, same thing. The rest was rediculous, like kids running around screaming outside after 10pm, um my kids go to bed at 8pm so ok? And a bunch of other untrue crap. Also realize just our block has about 20 kids who run around and play together. But I guess they narrowed it down to my 3? Anyways I was just sooo mad! Needed to vent. Thanks girls!

I live in a subdivision with a Homeowner's Association too and I HATE IT! Some idiot in our sub wrote a letter about how the sub is a downward spiral over the last couple years because people have wood piles in their yards, don't weed their flower beds and people have their boats and campers in their driveways! SO ANNOYING. And they put it in everyone's mailbox and didn't sign it like a coward! I hate HOA's.


----------



## readynwilling

My 20 week ultrasound is tomorrow WOHOO its a 9 am too so i don't have to wait all day.

Gonna get some cupcakes to take back to work after to celebrate.

I have sciatica. Lower back pain, Sharp stabbing pains in my butt that run down the back of my left leg. I mentioned it to my dr this morning and she said that it was sciatica. Nothing can be done except not lifting anything, moderate exercise, and massage or physio.


----------



## braijackava

Yes I have sciatica to and it is driving me nuts! I am actually going to try the physical therapy, since my insurance will pay 80%,


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah mine pays 100% up to $400 a year. I haven't decided if i should go now to prevent it from getting worse, or wait until i can't bear it anymore in case other issues come up that i want my insurance (benefits) to pay for lol


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks ladies :flower:
Brai, what a bunch of ****ing ****y *****ing *******s!!!!!

I mentioned the word 'sciatica' and it was dismissed, "You're no more or less likely to get sciatica in pregnancy than any other time, it's extremely rare for those pains to be sciatica, it's just normal loosening pains" blah blah blah. I thought, "You'd be banging your fists demanding some relief if it were YOUR body! I don't ruddy care what the condition's called mate, just do something!" But of course, I didn't. LOL.


----------



## MumtoJ

Sarah (twin),

That money you were debating on spending on a private gender scan could be used for an osteopath appointment when OH had siatica (sp?) he swore by it, it was what prevented him from having to have surgery.

Sarah (Ready)

get it now to prevent it getting any worse things may or may not crop up in the future and if you don't get it seen to it could worsen and end up taking a lot more treatment.

Brai so sorry your new neighbours are giving you a sh*t time, I've moved house in the past due to issues with neighbours leaves a bitter taste in your mouth doesn't it. Least you have an end date are you waiting on a house to be ready or something else in 8 months?

Sorry to everyone I've missed, hope you are all doing ok and time isn't dragging too much for you all.

Take care


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry some you girls having pains.

And poke those neighbours in the eye braij!

I'm at home today, working, my vomitting this morning was quite severe, was heaving to the point where I couldn't breathe and it really makes my head thump! But it's all horrible bile. My stomach felt achy this morning but this think I need the loo but might need coffee to assist :/

2 wks today til scan, just praying verything is well and no issues x


----------



## Twinminator

MumtoJ said:


> Sarah (twin),
> 
> That money you were debating on spending on a private gender scan could be used for an osteopath appointment when OH had siatica (sp?) he swore by it, it was what prevented him from having to have surgery.

I hadn't thought of that... good plan, will keep it in mind over the next week or two if it doesn't ease up :thumbup:

Nixilix I can't believe you're still so ill :nope: :flower:
I'd rather have sciatica than sickness any day :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

just took my lo to the child mnder for the first time I am going back to work next week after 9 months mat leave only back for a few weeks then mat leave again lol. i walkerd round asda talking to my trolly coz so used to having my princess with me


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> just took my lo to the child mnder for the first time I am going back to work next week after 9 months mat leave only back for a few weeks then mat leave again lol. i walkerd round asda talking to my trolly coz so used to having my princess with me

Oh honey you must feel a bit lost! :hugs: I went to tesco without LOs not so long back and was waiting in the queue, rocking the trolley!!!! :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

Scan in less than 1hr - Wish me luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Mines at the Childminders today as well - got builders in and its a day he would usually go (I usually work tues / wed / thur) so sent him, but keep looking for him as not used to being at home when he's not here. Barracaded into the kitchen at the moment as they are in the hall really should clean up but can't be arsed ...


----------



## MumtoJ

Good luck with the scan Sarah - any gut feelings or hopes?


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck I say pink!!

It's not so much sick it's the mucous in my throat and nose making me vomit. I cannot stop it!


----------



## natty1985

It has to be a Girl at the moment we have 7 boys to 1 girl :) x


----------



## MumtoJ

Nixilix - have you tried drinking water with fresh lemon in, I found that it really helped dry up my saliva and relieved the sick feeling.


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> Good luck I say pink!!
> 
> It's not so much sick it's the mucous in my throat and nose making me vomit. I cannot stop it!

i have tat too its horrid try raw garlic sliced with some cheese you get bad breth but it helps


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone.....

Seem to have had a big bump growth spuirt almost like overnight lol

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374615.jpg


----------



## 2nd time

shell is this your first bump coz thats nice and big mine is massive but it was only yesterday i gave birth lol ps if the stories about bump shape are rigt you def got a boy in there my bump is under my boobs


----------



## Shell'sAngels

nope its my 4th baby lol i only had my angel baby in feb this year so i have not had long between pregnancy! and yep its a boy!! x


----------



## msarkozi

that's a beautiful bump picture! I think I am having a girl, as I don't look like anyone that is having a boy! I have bump pictures in my journal if you want to look.....


----------



## Tanikit

Nice bump Shell'sAngels. My baby also seemed to have a growth spurt recently - I picked up 5kgs fairly rapidly and then for the last two weeks my weight has been pretty stable again so not sure what she is doing (or maybe its what I am doing)

I have bought my DD some Rescue tablets for kids as they are supposed to help with sleep but are totally natural - she has been going to bed between 21:00 and 22:00 the last two weeks and while she seems to cope with it (she wakes at 06:00) I am not - so hoping to manage to get her down sooner so I can get some rest. Not putting too much hope in it, but I really could do with some sleep now.


----------



## readynwilling

Well - little monkey was misbehaving already. head is down with the face facing into my back... so we couldn't see the face and its bum was sticking up so no "bits" either :cry:

So here is a nice photo of the baby's back and spine and back of the head.


They did say that she is missing a bunch of stuff cause she couldnt see the front so will request i come back for another one in a week or so. In canada you can't get 'private' scans, they have to be requested by the dr - so i can't just go get another... BOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nixilix

Oooh mischievous already!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

I will try lemon and water. As it's immediately when I wake up I dontthink I could do cheese!!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Sorry you didn't get the answers you were looking for Sarah, but hopefully they will call you back in week or so for another look.


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - do you have UC Baby where you live? It's a private 3d scan...I will be getting one done in Edmonton next month for $175


----------



## MumtoJ

Think I'm craving comfort food have cooked a beef, mushroom and redwine casarole with lots of bread and butter to mop up the juices for dinner and a rice pudding for desert. 

Just need to get ds to bed and get the dog walked!


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah maybe your baby is a shy one - either that or mischievous :) Hope they can get really great views next time - least it is only a week til you see your little one again.

I am 19 weeks tomorrow which for me is halfway since I am not allowed beyond 38 weeks. 

MumtoJ my comfort food was chocolate ice cream today - not great for a diabetic, but my sugars were low at the time and it has been so hot. Not that many of you can relate but temps are 32C here at the moment and no rain yet which makes it very hot and dry. Last pregnancy I lived in boots through winter and prevented the oedema that way - this time because of the heat and the fact I have my shoes off every chance I get, I will probably swell up a lot - luckily it hasn't started yet. I think I will spend January/February in a costume - better get a maternity one as those are the hottest months of the year here - if its 32C now, what will it be by then????


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> Sarah maybe your baby is a shy one - either that or mischievous :) Hope they can get really great views next time - least it is only a week til you see your little one again.
> 
> I am 19 weeks tomorrow which for me is halfway since I am not allowed beyond 38 weeks.
> 
> MumtoJ my comfort food was chocolate ice cream today - not great for a diabetic, but my sugars were low at the time and it has been so hot. Not that many of you can relate but temps are 32C here at the moment and no rain yet which makes it very hot and dry. Last pregnancy I lived in boots through winter and prevented the oedema that way - this time because of the heat and the fact I have my shoes off every chance I get, I will probably swell up a lot - luckily it hasn't started yet. I think I will spend January/February in a costume - better get a maternity one as those are the hottest months of the year here - if its 32C now, what will it be by then????

spend jan an feb in the nuddie lol didnt you say you have a pool , go skinny dipping


----------



## Tanikit

That sounds good - as long as the neighbours aren't around :) Late evening skinny dipping would certainly work - water is getting warm in the pool finally - another week or two of this heat and it will be just right!

And you guys will probably be in your snow suits shovelling snow (or watching OH shovel it)


----------



## 2nd time

yer yer dont rub it in lol last year we had bad snow wen i was 39 weeks preg with dd and my oh banned me from leaving the house he was scared i would fall dont want to be house bound again tis time. plus i went to see my mum for xmas and it was bad snow so my cab rivr left me 1/2 a mile in summer shoes from my mums i had to walk lol


----------



## blessedmomma

how are we ladies??? sorry havent written in forever and ten years, been busy with packing and preparing to move.

sorry to the ladies with sicky tummys still and sciatica, and all the other pregnancy ailments that could come along!:cry:

brai- sorry you have bad neighbors. makes life hard, glad you're moving though. my girls were the ones asking to be in the delivery room also, they enjoyed it. 

sarah- sorry your LO was being silly. sounds like he/she was mooning you! hopefully you will get to see again and baby will be turned around.

we have our appt this thurs and cant wait to see gender. hubby thinks girl, he is always right so will see if he is this time. i have no clue. i always just guess and am always wrong:dohh: you would think by #5 i would know right off the bat what i was having.


----------



## MumtoJ

when I'm not preg anything choc would definately be comfort food but I can't even stand the smell at the moment, just the thought turns my tum.

Trying not to thing about waddling around in the snow - cross that bridge when we come to it - at least with the internal heating system shouldn't feel the cold too much !


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- what time is your appt on thurs? and what time is it there now? 
ours is at 9:10am, and its about 1:30pm here now


----------



## pinkycat

i sorry some of you are still feeling rough with sickness and back pain :hugs:
Im still suffering with headaches, woke up with a bad one this morning :growlmad:
Sara? What a cheeky baby, i bet mine does the same when i have my scan.
Msarkozi- i had a quick look in your journal at your bump-its so cute. My vote is girl.
Shellsangels- lovely bump. nice to see someone at the same stage as me, cos mine is about the same size and its appeared from nowhere.


----------



## braijackava

Mmmm had sushi with the hubby for lunch today, nothing raw though. And the newest development in my saga, the neighbor supposedly said they tried several times to contact us about these issues and no one was ever home. Very interesting as I am a stay at home mom! Dim wits. Its driving me nuts!


----------



## blessedmomma

braijacava- sounds like they just want to argue. dont waste your time worrying about their lies. you know the truth. keep your eyes on the future instead


----------



## msarkozi

Melissa - were you asking me??? lol! My scan is at 3:15 pm on Thursday, and it's about 1:30 here....so I am an hour ahead of you

Pinky - I think it's a girl too


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- im glad i dont have to wait allllllll day! i read your journal about telling your OH later in the day, so when are you gonna update us????


----------



## msarkozi

It's awful having to wait so late in the day to find out! It's seriously driving me crazy, and I wanted to know over a month ago already! I wish there was some way of finding out for sure before an ultrasound! 

I can't access this webpage from my cell phone, so I won't be able to update on here until after I get back (which will be that evening sometime). I have to travel to another Town (over an hour away) for the ultrasound


----------



## blessedmomma

wow thats crazy. my appts are usually around 3pm. they scheduled this one early, but im glad. will be waiting to hear what your having!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! I can't wait to find out...I'm so hoping OH and I don't have to go back to arguing over names again, as we only have a girl name picked! lol! 

I noticed on the front page that team girl is a little outnumbered by those that are marked on there......


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> Sara - do you have UC Baby where you live? It's a private 3d scan...I will be getting one done in Edmonton next month for $175

We do have a UC baby here. I will strongly consider it if i don't get the approval for a second scan. I would rather wait till 28 weeks or so to do the 3d scan cause i hear thats the best time... but don't know if i can STAND to wait that long!!! And i don't really want to pay $175 to do it now. So i am keeping my fx that i will get the request for the 2nd scan approved and everything will work out. Otherwise i might call up a 3d place and see if its cheaper to get it done if its just a gender scan... i don't need video, audio, photos etc etc... just 5 minutes to see the gender and i will be happy!


----------



## msarkozi

yes it is cheaper to just get a gender scan...go look on their website for the pricing


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> yes it is cheaper to just get a gender scan...go look on their website for the pricing

Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## msarkozi

i don't know if it is much cheaper, but i noticed some places have deals as well


----------



## readynwilling

Wowza there is quite a June thread going already!


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> It's awful having to wait so late in the day to find out! It's seriously driving me crazy, and I wanted to know over a month ago already! I wish there was some way of finding out for sure before an ultrasound!
> 
> I can't access this webpage from my cell phone, so I won't be able to update on here until after I get back (which will be that evening sometime). I have to travel to another Town (over an hour away) for the ultrasound

how come you have to travel so far? Are you not right in Edmonton?


----------



## msarkozi

oooh, another Albertan!! lol! no, I am in Rainbow Lake...so I have to travel to High Level even just for my ultrasound on Thursday. I have to go out to Red Deer next month for the orthodontist, so I am heading into Edmonton to get the ultrasound done, see Grease, and do some shopping :) Where in Alberta are you from?


----------



## babyharris201

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. I changed my avatar to my 18 week ultrasound, if you look close enough you can see the little white arrow pointing to his whoha! Hope all you ladies are doing good!!


----------



## Tanikit

19 weeks today - and technically halfway for me since I am not allowed past 38 weeks.
I have my 20 week scan in a weeks time now and luckily its at 09:15 (don't think I could wait for afternoon appointments!) I am mostly excited for this scan but also a little nervous.

I have the day off work today and think I will take it easy this morning and maybe sleep some as I am still so tired.


----------



## Nixilix

Happy halfway hun!! 

Time to get up for work!


----------



## 2nd time

i just saw this and tought you lot might like it
The three basic ways to calculate trimesters 
There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by: 
Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method. 
I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women. 
Development:
This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
Gestation:
With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide by three. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
Conception:
This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, and add two weeks. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## braijackava

My stress and emotional levels are pretty sky high last night. I almost had a breakdown last night. Mostly financial stuff. It is like one thing after another to pay for. Way to much and not near enough money. I think I am going insane. And I know all this stress is not good for blobby and will probably make my high blood pressure come on sooner. =(


----------



## readynwilling

I had my first dream about the baby last night. I have had a couple where i was preggo but none where i had had the baby. I dreamt I took the newborn baby to the grocery store and had a ring sling and my stroller with me. I decided i wanted to bf in the sling so i put the sling on and the baby in the sling and realized i had NO SHIRT ON AT ALL :rofl: so i tried to get the sling to cover all the exposed parts lol. Then i put the baby in the stroller and it fell asleep right away - except 5 minutes later the baby was 6-7 months old and trying to get out of the stroller and grabbing things off the shelf. 

In my dream baby was boy.


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> oooh, another Albertan!! lol! no, I am in Rainbow Lake...so I have to travel to High Level even just for my ultrasound on Thursday. I have to go out to Red Deer next month for the orthodontist, so I am heading into Edmonton to get the ultrasound done, see Grease, and do some shopping :) Where in Alberta are you from?

I'm in Edmonton. There are a few of us from Alberta on the forum. We tend to hang out in the "Canadian Moms & Moms to be" thread alot :thumbup:

Rainbow Lake is quite a way from almost everything! I almost moved there in my early twenties. My first husband was a forest officer and that was one of the places he was going to be posted to, but then another officer wanted to move where we were so we got to go to Fort McMurray instead.


----------



## msarkozi

That is kinda funny that you almost moved here! It's a beautiful place, but far away from everything! 

I can't wait to go to Edmonton next month for the day/night. I love West Edmonton Mall!!!! and I am so looking forward to going and seeing Grease at the Jubilee.


----------



## Anababe

Hey ladies

Ive not posted much last few days, ive been reading but not had much to update! 

BUT today i have news... Been for my gender scan and i can say im on team......

PINK!!!!


Oh my god, im soo happy!!! I love my boys so much but i really wanted a girl this time (mainly because i dont want anymore after this lol), the sonographer was very sure, she said theres no doubts it was really clear! Baby was being a bit awkward at first and had her back to us but after wiggling my bump a bit she turned round to say hello :cloud9::cloud9:

Hope your all ok, will catch up properly later when boys have gone to bed :) :flower:

xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Anababe congrats on your baby girl - that is so exciting that you will get a girl now.

Brai :hugs: financial problems can seem so big and especially when trying to get everything for a baby. When you get out the other end though you will find you did manage somehow - my DH was without work for 20 months and I was without work for 4 months of that with a toddler to look after and somehow we made it through and no one starved. You'll manage - not saying it will be easy, but you'll manage. :hugs: again.

Readynwilling lol maybe your baby is a boy - keep the stroller away from the shelves next time :) your post made me smile.

Today is SO hot - it is terrible! I have no energy at all and have been in the pool and in the shower (on cold) and walking around in a cotsume that won't fit much longer and still nothing helps. I just want to sleep. I have been SO grumpy becaues of it and also hormones. Rain, we need rain....


----------



## Twinminator

Anababe, yay! Congrats :happydance: Enjoy your forthcoming pink sprees!!

Brai, I know exactly where you're coming from and there's not much anyone can say or do to improve things I know but we're always here when you want to vent :hugs:

Ready, I wouldn't go out tired when the baby's born if I were you, you might end up reeeally forgetting your top...!!! lol xx


----------



## membas#1

Congrats on a little girl Anababe! That's exciting!


----------



## pinkycat

Brai- :hugs: im worrying about finances too, with a baby and christmas round the corner.
Anababe congrats on team :pink: how exciting :happydance:

I have nothing to report, just getting bigger by the minute and getting very impatient for my scan xx


----------



## Nixilix

My foo foo is hurting with shooting pains. Got pain on side of belly too. Not sore but there. Got pulse on my side so annoying!!

My baby is a night baby, moves a lot in the evening :) I think it's baby anyway cause it's getting stronger!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay anababe!!! congrats on baby girl!!!!

i find out tomorrow morning and cant wait. my sis is being induced tomorrow morning too, so our family has a lot going on.

sorry its so hot tanikit!! its actually getting cold here.

sarah and braijackava- your both in my prayers and thoughts that your finances pick up and everything works out. :hugs:

ready- thats a crazy dream. i usually have crazy dreams, but havent really yet. im sure they will start soon...


----------



## membas#1

okay march mommies--a question for you all...anyone with past pregnancy experience or current have tailbone pain? it started about a week ago (15 weeks) and it's around some days but not all, but when it is, it's really getting more noticeable. I'm going to go to the chiropractor to see if he can do anything before it gets bad...I just wonder if this is pregnancy related and if so--how bad is gonna get since i'm only 16 weeks now, not showing, not putting on weight, except BBs have grown...so i'm a little scared of what's gonna happen when i do start to grow....i can feel my uterus under my belly button (about a few inches under) so I know my insides are growing and moving around, but tailbone pain? hmm...


----------



## MumtoJ

Membas, havent had it this time particularly but yep its just the pressure of eveything moving around, may depend on how bubs is lying hope the chiropractor can do something for you.

My news - completely off subject - I HAVE A FLOOR!!! yippee !!! about a year ago we had to rip out our floor have all the joists removed and concrete poured as we kept getting water under the house and it was rising up the walls, at the same time we took out the fire places to give us more floor space - had old 60's brick things that were massive and had just laid the old carpets (with the gaps) back down - we now as of today have a nice new wood floor with just the skirting boards to do. This is across the whole of the down stairs excluding kitchen so will be glad to be able to stop moving furniture upstairs in order for workmen to come and do things.

My other objective is to get out of my food rut as I am still not enjoying food I've been completely uninspired lately and have been living off ready meals or the good old basics. Have bought a magazine of one pot cooking and have ordered the ingredients for three of them, with the plan of those that we all like to do some batch cooking and start making a list so that before this bub is due I can fill the freezer and lighten the work load for afterwards. Any suggestions would be welcome.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## membas#1

I have a curried lentil soup that is really good--can make vegetarian or with chicken, your choice. But only good if you like yellow curry and lentils :) It freezes really well as I make it every few months in a large batch and freeze it by the quart. Most soups freeze really well--we also do Taco soup, White Bean Soup, chili, and Chicken Tortilla soup (although Ive never frozen this one). 

I plan to do the same and hope to have our deep freezer stocked with soups, maybe a few casseroles, etc...right now our freezer is full of our garden veggies, tomatoes and chicken stock--so will probably turn those into soup.


----------



## Evian260

I plan on making some extra dinners and freezing for when baby comes! At least for the first week or so :)


----------



## msarkozi

you ladies are smart thinkers!!! I never even thought of that at all! I think that is such a great idea to have the freezer stocked with those kinds of things. Thanks! :)


----------



## 2nd time

i am sooo sick still but at least i have worked out i only have to puke about 400 more times before baby is born lol. bet its a boy i was never this sick with dd


----------



## Anababe

I wish i cooked proper food more. We live of the easy stuff, mostly things i can throw in the oven. I just never seem to find the time to prepare meals, i should do though really, for the kids especially. I am going to try eat better soon as this sickness goes, at the moment i just eat whatever i fancy but its not always healthy food :dohh: 

aww you could be right 2ndtime, i was really sick with both my boys. Saying that i have been with this one and its a girl so thats no help really is it :dohh: haha


----------



## 2nd time

Anababe said:


> I wish i cooked proper food more. We live of the easy stuff, mostly things i can throw in the oven. I just never seem to find the time to prepare meals, i should do though really, for the kids especially. I am going to try eat better soon as this sickness goes, at the moment i just eat whatever i fancy but its not always healthy food :dohh:
> 
> aww you could be right 2ndtime, i was really sick with both my boys. Saying that i have been with this one and its a girl so thats no help really is it :dohh: haha

lol my dd keeps looking at me thinking why is mummy making funny noises its so not good ut 399 puke times to go now chin up


----------



## natty1985

I knew he was a boy because of the sickness its nasty :( but then people with girls have alot like anababe said !! Congrats on team pink by the way its about time we started having some pink :)

Well OH felt baby kicking his hand for the first time last night it was emotional to say the least god help me in the labour room lol !!! x


----------



## Twinminator

Stuck in a food rut! That's me too. I bit more so this pregnancy because I'm gluten intolerant now which I wasn't before (was triggered by birth of twins, weird but true) and I got MS this time which I didn't last time.... oh and we had a pub restaurant so I had access to just about any and every type of food I fancied at any given moment too LOL. All very different this time round! But I need inspiration, definitely, perhaps cooking things I don't normally ever have would help..? I find that by the time I've cooked something there's no way I fee like sitting down to a plate of it. I want to be EXCITED by my dinner again! lmao. I think I'm going to take girlies down the supermarket and pick up some ingredients I rarely/never cook with and see what happens. :winkwink:


----------



## Tanikit

Sounds like we need a nice recipe thread or something - I never seem to know what to make and am also sticking to the basics and with the heat now I have moved to cold food too as it is just too hot for cooked food even quite late at night.

:hugs: 2nd time. I don't know - I am on my second daughter and while my first pregnancy was not bad, this one has been far worse with the sickness. I am 19 weeks and still feeling sick almost every day.

Natty that's early for your OH to feel it - must have a really active little one in there.


----------



## msarkozi

Melissa - can't wait to hear about your scan today...mine is this afternoon, and I will let you know what team I'm on when I get home! Can't wait :)


----------



## natty1985

Tankit, i was only moaning last week i couldnt feel him that much aswell, ive felt him a few times and told tom to feel and hes felt nothing nada ! But then last night little one was really really low and it was strong for me to feel it so i shouted tom and he felt him quite a few times, probably wont for ages now lol x

Saying that my friend is pregnant and at 17/5 she said put ur hand here so i did and i could feel really strong kicks , must have some very boystorious boys ay xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies!!!! we are on team.....




:blue:!!!!!


we are so very excited! he will fit in our family so perfectly. my hubby says he is on a roll...:dohh:


melissa cant wait to hear about yours later!


----------



## babyharris201

Hi ladies,
Just had my appt this morning. Everything is going good. Babys heartbeat was 140BPM. I do have a question for you ladies tho, this is the second time in 4 weeks that I have had ketones in my urine. My midwife didn't seem too concerned about it, but I was just wondering if any of you have the same thing? I haven't been sick at all and seem to eat regularly, but I still haven't gained any weight. Trust me, I'm not complaining, as I am over weight already, so the less I gain the better. I was just wondering what the ketones could be from?


----------



## Twinminator

Melissa, AWEsome news hunny!!! :hugs: Can't wait to be telling my gender news :)

Babyharris, sorry I'm of no help... what are ketones..? Maybe it's called something else over here... or maybe I'm just super-thick :dohh:


----------



## Twinminator

Now we're just waiting on the other Melissa to share her team colour! Ooooh, this is SUCH a fun time in pregnancy!!! I'm making the most of it before we're all waddling 3rd tri mummies with pre-birth panics, breech-baby worries, feeling like we're going to explode and desperate for a Stannah Stairlift!!! :winkwink:


----------



## braijackava

Yay congrats on all the boys! So surely mine must be a girl right? There cant possibly be this many boys. One can hope =)


----------



## natty1985

is that about 8 boys to 2 girls now ? thinking about it i do see alot more boys you know lol is that a pregnancy fog statement x


----------



## Twinminator

Lol Natty! But I know what you mean :winkwink:

Well I'm predicting myself a girl, as I think I'm a girl baby brewer.

Is Readynwilling putting blue or pink storks by our names on page 1..? (Or yellow if we're waiting?) It's a dead cheeky thing to ask as it'd be fairly time consuming, but it'd be cool to see how it goes...!! :blush: :thumbup:


----------



## Twinminator

*D'OH* :dohh: I see she's already doing it. :blush:

You're a trooper Ready!!!! :flower:


----------



## Anababe

Awwww congrats on being on team :blue: Melissa!! :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

So many team blue!!!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi all and Congrats Melissa on the team BLUE! 

I cannot wait to find out - we go next Tuesday for the actual scan that we thought we were getting last week, LOL. I am still hoping team pink, but of course we'll love either one!

On the food - I am a huge foodie and LOVE to cook (and eat!) but am only just recently feeling up to it again. Like most, my first tri was basically "eat whatever would stay down". I'm slowly getting back into things like soups and salads and actual meals. And it does feel nice to enjoy food again (at least most of the time!) As I have time I will try to share a few recipes with you guys and particularly any that freeze well - we will all need to have freezers of meals ready to go when these babies arrive! 

We have not yet felt baby kick - I do occasionally feel things that make me wonder, but can't really truly distinguish them as kicks (it's our first, so I'm not quite sure what I'm expecting to feel). I can't wait for that day!

Happy almost-Friday!


----------



## readynwilling

I have been updating the :pink: :blue: but only putting :yellow: if like me you try to find out and couldn't or you know you want to stay on :yellow:!!! I don't mind doing it. Im glad the scan results aren't comming as fast and furious as all the people who joined up here back in June and July :rofl:


----------



## codegirl

I just checked the front page and if you wouldn't mind, my due date has changed to March 8th. Not that I'm going to make it that long but still :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

^^ All done! what a horrible bump buddy i am - i didn't even realize your dates changed :hugs: Are you going to find out the gender Terri??


----------



## codegirl

Sara - you are a better bump buddy than I am. I do check your journal but feel like I don't comment nearly enough :)

I don't think we'll find out. we didn't the first time and I kind of enjoy the anticipation. Besides DH and I both choose different genders to "argue" over for the 9 months :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Im DYING to find out... Its so just my luck i couldn't. I actually had a gut feeling we wouldn't be able to find out - so i am praying i get my 2nd scan or i will pay (even if i have to keep the $$ part on the DL from DH :rofl:) And don't feel bad Terri... I don't even post in my journal enough.


----------



## msarkozi

well, add me to team :blue: as well!! I think it is a year for boys....they seem to be taking over!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Melissa and Msarkozi on your baby boys. Team :blue: is definitely in the lead - so either there will be an awful lot of girls born towards the end of the month or boys really are trying to take over the world :) I still plan on getting my newest DD checked to make sure next week.

Getting a bit nervous for this scan - little DD has been very quiet lately - though I feel her every now and then its still not every day. So much for saying I won't worry - yeah right! 

Still really battling to breathe - I think its cause of the cat we got back - he has very long hair, but the asthma is really bad - will wait til next week to ask about it as I think I am likely to get passed from doctor to doctor because they never know what to do with me (the diabetes contradicts all the treatment I should be on for the asthma)


----------



## Twinminator

More boys!!!! It's quite uncanny! 
Don't worry, I'm likely to up the girls' side for us lol xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Tankit, sorry your having a rought time yet again. Hope you don't get passed around too much, have you tried haymax which may help stop the bits from the cats fur getting up your nose and may help a little.

Well today I'm trying the first of my new recipies quick chicken chauser (sp?) will let you know how I get on with it the other two I'm trying over the next couple of days is a rosemary chicken (using chicken thighs) and a cheats mousaka just need to find some grilled aubergine in olive oil for that one ... 

hope everyone is doing ok and starting to feel human again. How are the SPD symptoms going - mine are lingering but haven't gotten any worse the advice from the MW was to try and keep knees togeather when get out of car, rolling over sitting still etc and it soes seem to be helping.

Congrats to the Melissas on the boys 10 more days before I find out - OH really wants to and I'm not so sure but probably will as it may help him get a bit more excited.

Take care all


----------



## kns

rottpaw - when on tuesday is your scan?
we are at 10:25 on tuesday cant wait i secretly want a girl, well its not really a secret putting on here is it lol.
x


----------



## Tanikit

Well after really struggling to breathe today I did take myself to the doctor and told him I didn't care if he put me on cortisone and I'd battle the sugars by myself - so he did. Its just too bad to be without cortisone. I will take it this week and see how it goes and then ask the gynae when I see him next week as I don't want to be on it too close to labour. The cat will have to be banished to other rooms in the house instead of the whole house - doctor wanted me to rehome the cat til I gave birth, but that is very unlikely to happen.

kns not too long til your scan - mine is the day after yours at 09:15.


----------



## kns

so glad it in morning, we'd be a wreck by afternoon waiting if we had appointment then lol.
haven't you already had a scan for gender?
x


----------



## Twinminator

kns said:


> rottpaw - when on tuesday is your scan?
> we are at 10:25 on tuesday cant wait i secretly want a girl, well its not really a secret putting on here is it lol.
> x

I have caved and booked a gender scan for Tuesday afternoon! :happydance:
After Readynwilling's experience, I don't want to have waited "patiently" (haha) til the end of October, only to be sent away none-the-wiser.

O M G I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited 

:wohoo:​


----------



## Tanikit

Yes its the 20 week scan on Wednesday which is the anomaly scan, but will get the gender rechecked there - here we don't really have private gender scans - in fact all my scans are done by my gynae unless there is a problem and then they send us to a perineonatologist - no pregnancy scans seem to be done by sonographers here - they do other types of scans.

That is exciting Sarah - hoping you baby will co-operate and then you can get it rechecked at the next scan.


----------



## Twinminator

It must be great to have a vet scan now and again though eh :winkwink:

I think it's because I was scanned left right and centre with my twin pregnancy I feel a bit under-checked this time! :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

does anyone ave any advice on when to gt my dd shoes she is 8months today and has been walking round the furniture for about 7 weeks


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> It must be great to have a vet scan now and again though eh :winkwink:
> 
> I think it's because I was scanned left right and centre with my twin pregnancy I feel a bit under-checked this time! :blush:

twinny you naughty girl i thought we were going to wait till our scans together lol now i have to wait on my own lol:growlmad: lol


----------



## Twinminator

I'd go Clarkes for "cruiser" shoes, then when she's a bit bigger and walking fine, get her measured there and shop around elsewhere. Only thing I'd say though is, if she's got particularly wide or narrow feet, don't skimp on quality - my girls have got super wide feet so I wouldn't dare just get any old shoes. They do have Clarks every time.

I don't have a Startrite or anything near me, I think it depends what you have available to you. But Clarks or Startrite, as they measure width as well as traditional shoe length xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Sorry hun!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(It'll really be my come-uppance if bubba flatly refuses to open his/her legs when I'm paying to find out lmao!!)


----------



## kns

Wow when on tuesday is your scan????
Xxx


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> Sorry hun!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> (It'll really be my come-uppance if bubba flatly refuses to open his/her legs when I'm paying to find out lmao!!)

lol i was only joking but i do like the :growlmad: face think i might use it more often :growlmad::growlmad:


good luck tuesday will have my fingers crossed that bubs dosnt have theirs crossed


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah - I try not to scan myself too much as we already have so many gynae scans in this country, but yes it is great to be able to have a quick glimpse and see baby is ok - haven't done it in a while now - hoping we will have some scans at the practice soon and I will be there when she comes.

2nd time - here we do not buy shoes like you do there so I have no clue - I used to get my DD baby shoes (maybe like cruisers???) from very early on as she took her first steps at 8.5 months and was walking by 10.5 months, plus when she was crawling (from 6 months) it was winter and freezing even inside so I had to have her in shoes.


----------



## 2nd time

ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!Do not join the group currently on Facebook with the
title "Becoming a Father or Mother was the greatest gift of my life".
It is a group of pedophiles trying to access your photos. This was on
Fox News at 5. Please copy and post!!! Let's keep our children safe!!
......(please take ......just...... a minu...te to copy


THOUGHT THIS Was important


----------



## readynwilling

2nd time said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Sorry hun!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> (It'll really be my come-uppance if bubba flatly refuses to open his/her legs when I'm paying to find out lmao!!)
> 
> lol i was only joking but i do like the :growlmad: face think i might use it more often :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

kns said:


> Wow when on tuesday is your scan????
> Xxx

1pm! :) 
Not sure if being private you don't hang around long or even whether you get ushered straight in... but what WILL be nice is having a sonographer who's only aim is to answer your queries and look at the bits you WANT them to look at, and be all gushy alongside you (albeit fake!) lmao!!!

Will probably go for a little pink spree or a big blue spree after (seeing as we're majorly pink'd up here already hehe) so will post tea time I reckon :thumbup: 

Jeez kns, this is going to be the longest weekend EVER isn't it!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## roonsma

msarkozi said:


> well, add me to team :blue: as well!! I think it is a year for boys....they seem to be taking over!

Congrats Mel, that lovely news xx:happydance:


----------



## pinkycat

2nd time -another vote for clarks here for shoes for your DD

Twin- im so excited (and jealous ) for you. I will be looking out for updates on tuesday :happydance:

I feel so :sick: today and iv got headache again :growlmad: xx


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks pinky, I'm just wandering around with the biggest daft grin on my face now! :dohh:
It makes a change for me to be happy on B&B!! :haha:

Sorry you're feeling poop still, I had bad headache the other day all day, then the next day, fine. It's a funny old game this pg lark..... :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

2nd time said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!Do not join the group currently on Facebook with the
> title "Becoming a Father or Mother was the greatest gift of my life".
> It is a group of pedophiles trying to access your photos. This was on
> Fox News at 5. Please copy and post!!! Let's keep our children safe!!
> ......(please take ......just...... a minu...te to copy
> 
> 
> THOUGHT THIS Was important

this is actually just a hoax...i had checked it out on snopes.com at one point before and it said it wasn't true


----------



## 2nd time

msarkozi said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!Do not join the group currently on Facebook with the
> title "Becoming a Father or Mother was the greatest gift of my life".
> It is a group of pedophiles trying to access your photos. This was on
> Fox News at 5. Please copy and post!!! Let's keep our children safe!!
> ......(please take ......just...... a minu...te to copy
> 
> 
> THOUGHT THIS Was important
> 
> this is actually just a hoax...i had checked it out on snopes.com at one point before and it said it wasn't trueClick to expand...

thanks i just removed it from my fb there are some freeks out their why fake that


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I know eh?! It's not something that should be faked as it is a serious thing!


----------



## readynwilling

I found a place near me that does Gender Determination scans for $60!!! i have it booked for Oct 17th at 10:30am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## msarkozi

that's exciting Sara!!! can't wait to hear what team you will be on :)


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time, with the shoes its a bit of personal choice thing - I didn't bother with cruisers and waiting until DS was walking properly (saying that he was walking completely at 9 months) and had been for a while, I just think its easier for them to learn their balance and what things feel like with their feet - but it is funning when they do get their first shoes as they walk around like they have moon shoes on ...

On the recipe front have just made up the "Quick chicken chasseur" and its nice and suitable for freezing as well.

8 rashers streaky bacon chopped into large pieces
4 chicken breast cut into large chunks
200g baby button mushrooms (or similar)
1 tbsp plain flour
400g can chopped tomatoes with garlic (I just used plain and added a clove of chopped garlic)
1 beef stock cube
dash worcestershire sauce
handful parsley, chopped

fry off bacon about 2 mins (just starting to go brown)
add chicken & fry for 2-3 mins
add mushrooms turn heat up (if not already high) & cook for a couple of mins
stir in the flour until you cant really see it or its formed a paste
pour in the tomatoes & stir until everything is well coated and evely distributed
crumble in stock cube and stir until aborbed
bubble / simmer gently for 10 mins, 
ad dash of worcestershire sauce and handful of parsley & serve (they recommend crusty bread)

I also added a dash of red wine as I had some left over from a casarole I cooked earlier in the week.

I'm serving with some steamed veg, carrot, potatoe cabbage & asparagus and prob some bread as well. Recipe should serve 4 I'm hoping with the added veg I can 2 meals out of it for OH, DS & myself.

In total from start to finish didn't take more that 30 mins (the recipe said 5 mins prep & 15 mins cooking but hasn't taken toddlers into account)

Sarah (Twin) good luck for your scan, hows the SPD / Sciatica going?


----------



## MumtoJ

Sarah (ready) yours is now the day before mine but I'll have to go to work afterwards so probably won't be able to update until the evening


----------



## Twinminator

Ready.... that's FAB news, I know how the gender bug just will not let go once you decide you 'have' to know! :hugs:

Sounds yummy Cathryn, I've got all the ingredients for that - and was going to do something with my chicken breasts tonight (that sounds WROOONG!!! lol!) but then DH spotted a meat feast pizza in Tesco and has decided he's having that instead (he's out early evening for a pint for a mate's birthday)... and girls eat super early so I'll probably have naughty food now, Shame!!
Oh and hips feel better these past few days, it's more my lower back now, but am fairly sure it's not SPD/PGP thank goodness, just been overdoing it I think. Thanks for asking though :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

Your one day before me mumtoj!


----------



## Anababe

oo good luck with your scan Sarah cant wait to find out what your having :happydance:

Ive decided on a name now for my little girl, infact ive wanted it from beginning but nobody likes it :( i know its nothing to do with anyone else but it is nice when they actually like your childs name :dohh: lol


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks hun :flower:
Your baby, your name choice. End of. :thumbup:
My DD Lauren virtually never gets called that now, it's always Lolly or Lollipop, it just kind of happened, and everyone knows her as that.... but if I'd said I want to name my new baby Lolly, everyone (that I know anyway) would've said I was bonkers and I would've felt awful. But whatever your child gets called will naturally suit them the more people get used to hearing it :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Anababe it is hard isn't it - I know I can't please everyone with whatever I call my child, but it would be nice to get some positive comments - actually very few people liked the name of our first daughter but they seem to be quite happy with it now, so I am guessing the same thing will happen this time.

My baby has finally woken up - she has been so quiet for days but is busy right now and I am relieved - have been wondering if the asthma may have caused her to be quiet - I love cortisone (and I'll probably say I hate it in a few days when my sugars are high from it) - it is known as the feel better drug for a reason!


----------



## 2nd time

my grandparents were going to call my anut my name but grandad hated it soo much he legged it to the register office an called her joyce after my nonna funy though coz now i have it they hate the fact i shorten it most people call me Maz now but my full name iss






wait for it lol






mavourneen


----------



## rottpaw

kns said:


> rottpaw - when on tuesday is your scan?
> we are at 10:25 on tuesday cant wait i secretly want a girl, well its not really a secret putting on here is it lol.
> x

Hi Stacy! 

We are at 10:00 too but in the US, so probably about five hours behind you. I secretly want a girl too so here's hoping we can both add to team :pink: for this thread! I'll report back as soon as there is any news! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay melissa for baby boy!

and yay for upcoming scans!!! cant wait to see what everyones having. i cant believe you didnt find out readynwilling!!! my lady doing my scan said if she wasnt sure she would have me come back. she said one lady she had to have come back 5 times!!

how is everyone today? its lovely here, and so happy its friday. ready for this weekend


----------



## blessedmomma

almost forgot, here is my LO yesterday..


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone!!

We have picked a name for our little boy too however, i know the family will hate it as ive already mentioned it in the list of 10 names we liked lol.... and none of them liked it but for me it feels like its the one!! 
No one liked my second son's name (harvey) but we did and went with what we wanted, now... they all love it! just takes them time lol


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> almost forgot, here is my LO yesterday..
> 
> View attachment 124030

thats great congrats on tea blue


----------



## braijackava

Headache-check. Sciatica pain-check. Slept like crap last night-check. Not a great day. But at least we are getting finances figured out somewhat which is a load off. My 5 year old DD is being the biggest pain today! Dont know what her problem is, but I cant handle it today. Oh and my nasty neighbor said hi to me today. Dont know quite what to think of that. I cleaned my fridge today and am now so tired. Still need to do the rest of the house. Anyways enough complaining. Hope everyone is doing good. Congrats on good scans and good luck for those with appts etc...


----------



## Twinminator

Brai , maybe your neighbour sensed how fed up and stressed out you are feeling, it can often show despite best efforts to conceal it...? :hugs:

And children sense it too, I know my two are reeeally trying when I am not at my best :blush:


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa congrats on team :blue: - think I miseed your post yesterday - he looks like he is doing well! (nice photo)

Brai sorry you had a rough day - kids do seem to sense it and then play up too.

Finally got DDs bedtime back to around 20:00 and that will probably have to do - only thing is now she wakes at 05:30am so clearly she doesn't need much sleep, but at least I get some time to myself now after she falls asleep. I was so happy this morning when I woke up and could actually breathe - didn't realise it was affecting me quite as much but since I keep going on about it, it must have!


----------



## blessedmomma

hope all you ladies are having a great weekend!

i feel so much closer to my baby knowing he is a boy. been so busy with the other four i havent felt bonded too much, kinda sad. watching him on the scan though and being able to pick a name for him has def brought me closer. 

so i have heard some of you mention that you have a name picked, what are they????

we have only begun looking...


----------



## braijackava

Dont know what we are having yet, but we like Max for a boy and Bella for a girl.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## 2nd time

Back to woek tuesday after 9 months off but o the bright side only have12 weeks to work then mat leave again loli bet tey love me


----------



## Tanikit

nice 2nd time - 3 months will fly by (that is the scary part) I am ending work on 1 January simply because by then I will just be too big to stand all day and also it gets hard to operate on animals with a stomach in the way. Not sure what I will do all that time I am off - probably wish baby would arrive early.


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> nice 2nd time - 3 months will fly by (that is the scary part) I am ending work on 1 January simply because by then I will just be too big to stand all day and also it gets hard to operate on animals with a stomach in the way. Not sure what I will do all that time I am off - probably wish baby would arrive early.

yer it feels weird to e going back but on light duties too so should be fun, dd loves the child minder so no worries there. you wil prob relax enjoy the weater and clean your house like never befor thats what i did first time


----------



## blessedmomma

cute names braijackava!!!


tanikit- just try to enjoy your time as much as possible. hopefully you wont have too much asthma stuff going on. we really wanted to get a kitten since we are buying our own house, but just found out my youngest has bad allergies. dont want it to turn into asthma, so not gonna happen anytime soon.

2nd time- hope your work days will go really quick. im thankful to be a stay at home mom. of course it can be very busy around here since i home school my older two.


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> cute names braijackava!!!
> 
> 
> tanikit- just try to enjoy your time as much as possible. hopefully you wont have too much asthma stuff going on. we really wanted to get a kitten since we are buying our own house, but just found out my youngest has bad allergies. dont want it to turn into asthma, so not gonna happen anytime soon.
> 
> 2nd time- hope your work days will go really quick. im thankful to be a stay at home mom. of course it can be very busy around here since i home school my older two.

it sounds like you do more work than me at home lol i quite like the idea of home schooling


----------



## braijackava

So to add to our stress, my hubby is having issues with the guys he works with. He has worked with the same company for almost 7 years, which is long considering he is only 27. But we just transferred across the country. Now my husband is not uptight or anything, but takes the rules of his job very seriously. If they mess up, it puts peoples lives at risk. Anyways these guys he works with act like they are in a frat house. One guy came to their work drunk and beligerant, so my hubby complained. Now everyone at work is acting like he is the bad guy. Anyways end of rant. Thanks for always listening girls!


----------



## readynwilling

Thats awful Brai. :hugs: My hubby is the same - the rules are in place so people don't get hurt!! I pray everyday that the 'rules' are followed at my dh's work so i know he will come home to me in one peice at the end of the day. I bet the wives of all his coworkers greatly appreciate his work ethic.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai :hugs: - at least he is doing the responsible thing and hopefully they will see that in the end.

Blessedmomma I really want to homeschool my children as education here is really bad. Depending what happens with finances after this baby is born I may start working two weekends a month and homeschool the oldest during the week. I'd probably have to get a nanny for Friday afternoon and possibly Monday morning though. That would be the ideal - the reality however could be very far from it.

On the cortisone the asthma is much better - I read my journal from last pregnancy and without a new cat it was the same story though I went on to manage without cortisone, so its pregnancy related and should get better by third trimester I hope.


----------



## MumtoJ

making home made minestrone soup - its smelling good and should be done in time for lunch - yum yum


----------



## braijackava

Yum. Making pumpkin pie. Smells so good!


----------



## natty1985

god damn itching has arrived looks like i wasnt going to beat Cholestasis this time round !!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Oh no natty, what can they do to ease the symptoms? Hope it doesn't get too bad.

The soup was scrummy and ended up with enough left over for another 2 meals so they are in the freezer for another day. definately made it to the batch cooking list.

Made Rosemary Chicken in tomato for dinner (another new recipie) which was nice but not as good as the other two took about 45 mins, will probably make a batch for the freezer just to add to the variety but will tweak the recipe to suit our tastes better.

So now I'm looking for chargrilled aubergines in olive oil for a mousaka recipe I want to try but struggling to find it - any ideas any one ???

Hoping everyone is okay, and has had a good weekend.


----------



## Twinminator

MumtoJ, when I make moussaka, I cut the aubergines into slices, lay on kitchen towel and sprinkle with salt to get the bitter juices to seep out. After half hour, rinse off the salt, pat dry, brush with oil and either bake on an oven tray in a hot oven for 10 mins, or sear on a griddle pan on both sides for a few mins xx


----------



## natty1985

erm not alot really, just cream and some tablets and vit k , near the end, monitoring every 48 hours and bloods every 48 hours, need to go see midwife tomorrow , constantly itching on hands and feet so its the give away sign :(


----------



## readynwilling

That sucks Natty. Is that something that persists the entire pregnancy?? Its thanksgiving here so i just had my 2nd turkey dinner. My mom is doing thanksgiving tomorrow too... but she figured everyone would be sick of turkey so we are having steak.


----------



## natty1985

Yeh Sarah will have the itching now until 37 weeks and delivery :( need to go in assessment unit today as ive been leaking some water :( so along with my SPD, and OC i feel like "shoot me now" lol x


----------



## pinkycat

Natty that sounds crap :hugs: Hope all is ok today, let us know xx


----------



## natty1985

pinkycat it is crap ! lol i will let you all know what they say , feeling sorry for myself wish i could have a break but then there are people alot worse off than me so im not moaning xxx


----------



## kns

hey natty, 
long time no speak
how are you?
x


----------



## razorhips

Afternoon all, I had my 20 week scan this morning and not only pleased to report that all was well but we are officially on team...........................:pink:

Woo hoo! So excited!! Good Luck tomorrow with yours KNS xx


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> pinkycat it is crap ! lol i will let you all know what they say , feeling sorry for myself wish i could have a break but then there are people alot worse off than me so im not moaning xxx

you sure its no muscus how do you no its water then hope all is well xx


----------



## roonsma

natty1985 said:


> Yeh Sarah will have the itching now until 37 weeks and delivery :( need to go in assessment unit today as ive been leaking some water :( so along with my SPD, and OC i feel like "shoot me now" lol x

Hope you get the all clear hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats on the baby girl Razorhips.

Natty hope everything is ok and that you can relax once they have checked it all.

2 more days til 20 week scan - baby is getting quite active the last few days which has made me more relaxed about everything.


----------



## natty1985

its water kel i could just tell it was like when my waters broke with fin... anyway dr has done internal and confirmed it but all should be ok with baby so long as its trickling and not gushing


----------



## natty1985

KNS your scan is tomorrow then how exciting xxxx


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> its water kel i could just tell it was like when my waters broke with fin... anyway dr has done internal and confirmed it but all should be ok with baby so long as its trickling and not gushing

oh cool glad bubs is ok i have milky muscus more so in the morning stmi so i was just wandering if was the same glad all is well next scan next tuesday xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies! 

Natty, I hope all is well and please let us know what the drs. say. You are dealing with a number of different things right now and have every right to moan! :hugs:

KNS - our scan is tomorrow too, will be thinking of you ladies! I am just nervous about mine but praying all will be well. 

Cathryn, you are on quite the cooking kick! Awesome job trying the new recipes. Is your nausea getting a bit better lately? 

Everyone have a super day and I will report back tomorrow after our scan! 

:hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Good luck to Angela and to kns & partner for scans tomorrow, mine's at 1pm (private) but will then have to go from there to local hospital to visit DH to tell him how it went...
I haven't mentioned it before as we were hoping it was nothing but he's been having some weird head symptoms. Then spent all yesterday (Sunday) in A&E, his bp was 225/135. Was sent home on the proviso he went straight to GP this morning to sort some hypertension meds. So thought it was going to be sorted. He saw GP this lunch time, he said she was unhappy that they had put all his symptoms down to the bp, and told him he'd have to go to admissions at hospital with a recommendation to get brain scan. Plus of course, regularly monitoring bp to get any medication levels right. No idea how long he'll be in for.

Part of me doesn't want to go tomorrow now, I wish I hadn't been so dramatic about "needing" to know the gender, so what, it's such a minor issue in the scheme of things. But at the same time I want to be able to go in and give him some positive news.

I may or may not get to posting it tomorrow, but I will as soon as I can xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkycat

natty- im so glad it will be ok xx
Congrats razorhips on team pink :happydance:
Twin - :hugs: im sorry your going through all that. I hope dh is ok xx
Kns and rotpaw -enjoy your scans tomorrow xx


----------



## pinkycat

Meant to say i cant wait to see if your bump is pink or blue twin xx


----------



## Lady-K

Wow - lots of scans tomorrow - good luck ladies! Looking forward to seeing the updates 


(Still feels an age 'til mine on 6th Nov :/)


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty, glad the dr said bubs was ok - you have every right to moan your going through it at the moment.

Twin - Sorry your DH is poorly hope you get some answers soon I always find with those types of things its the not knowing thats the hardest.

Good luck to all with scans tomorrow - slowly counting down to mine on the 18th.

Well I'm feeling very sorry for myself today, DS hasn't been sleeping very well, last night he did well and went from around midnight through to about 6am but I woke up at about 3 with the worse sore throat I can remember got up and took some paracetamol finnally got back to sleep only for DS to wake up, been taking paracetamol every 4 hours today and can only have "soothers". But think that DS may have this aswell hence the not sleeping poor thing.

Angela - sickness not too bad during the day if I get some sleep but kicks in of an evening, but was finding that the ready meals were making me feel awful as well so trying to find some meals to batch cook so that on bad days we can just grab something out of the freezer. I usually always cook from scratch with the odd takeaway but since MS kicked in just haven't been able to face it so now trying to get back on track (also noticed that DS was getting used to the junk too much)

Back to work for me tomorrow after two weeks off - I just so don't want to!


----------



## Nixilix

Enjoy the scans tomorrow xx


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Natty, glad the dr said bubs was ok - you have every right to moan your going through it at the moment.
> 
> Twin - Sorry your DH is poorly hope you get some answers soon I always find with those types of things its the not knowing thats the hardest.
> 
> Good luck to all with scans tomorrow - slowly counting down to mine on the 18th.
> 
> Well I'm feeling very sorry for myself today, DS hasn't been sleeping very well, last night he did well and went from around midnight through to about 6am but I woke up at about 3 with the worse sore throat I can remember got up and took some paracetamol finnally got back to sleep only for DS to wake up, been taking paracetamol every 4 hours today and can only have "soothers". But think that DS may have this aswell hence the not sleeping poor thing.
> 
> Angela - sickness not too bad during the day if I get some sleep but kicks in of an evening, but was finding that the ready meals were making me feel awful as well so trying to find some meals to batch cook so that on bad days we can just grab something out of the freezer. I usually always cook from scratch with the odd takeaway but since MS kicked in just haven't been able to face it so now trying to get back on track (also noticed that DS was getting used to the junk too much)
> 
> Back to work for me tomorrow after two weeks off - I just so don't want to!

I totally understand not feeling up to cooking and having to eat ready meals and things, then feeling blah because I ate that. I too had that same problem with the nausea. It is finally tapering off (for the most part) so i've been able to eat things like veggies again  

Twinny - I am so sorry for what your hubby is going through; please keep us posted and will be thinking of you too as/if you go for your scan tomorrow!

Thanks all for the well wishes on tomorrow's scan, and I will report back!


----------



## braijackava

Twin-hope everything turns out ok with your hubby
Good luck to everyone with scans tomorrow
Felt some little wiggles today. Would of thought I would of felt a lot more movement by now since this is #4. My guess is that my placenta is right in front, making it so I dont feel as much. I can hear the swishing from the placenta with the doppler right front and center. Plus I am pretty sure I felt implantation right there to if thats possible?


----------



## Tanikit

Thinking of all of you having scans today and can't wait for the updates!


----------



## Nixilix

I want updates too!!

My OH had an arthroscopy on his knee this morning and when he went to theatre I forgot I didn't tell him I love him. But he's back now and awake so will go and get him later :) 

This time next week I'll have had my scan too!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

got my 20 weeks scan at 16.15pm!! yay!


----------



## Twinminator

Shells, I've logged on too late to say good luck so hope it's going well xxx

I'm on team :pink: .... no surprises there! :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## pinkycat

Shells anels - i hope you enoyed your scan.
Twin - congrats on team pink. Im sure i will be joining you next week xx


----------



## roonsma

Congrats on team pink twin!! hows your hubby doing hun? x:hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

roonsma said:


> Congrats on team pink twin!! hows your hubby doing hun? x:hugs:

Many thank yous for asking :kiss: but none the wiser really. Had a horrible horrible time in his hospital ward this afternoon, would really rather not relive by writing about it. Spoke to him on phone a little while back, but he had to go as he heard his name mentioned in the corridor and thought perhaps he was finally getting taken for the cranial CT scan he's been waiting for all day. So just waiting :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah congrats on team :pink: - having three little girls should be a lot of fun. Hope your hubby can get some answers soon and feel better too.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

Congrats Sarah on your :pink:!! 

We had our scan this morning and are officially on team :blue:! Hubby is *beyond* proud of himself LOL! We are so happy that all looks normal and healthy with our baby boy!!

Hugs to all! Has anyone heard from KNS yet?

PS I will share photos later, as soon as I get home! They were great!


----------



## Twinminator

Many congrats on your little son Angela!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roonsma

Twinminator said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on team pink twin!! hows your hubby doing hun? x:hugs:
> 
> Many thank yous for asking :kiss: but none the wiser really. Had a horrible horrible time in his hospital ward this afternoon, would really rather not relive by writing about it. Spoke to him on phone a little while back, but he had to go as he heard his name mentioned in the corridor and thought perhaps he was finally getting taken for the cranial CT scan he's been waiting for all day. So just waiting :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...


Ah bless you hun, don't be upset, i'm sure they'll get him sorted and home soon- i'll be thinking of you sweet xx :hugs:


Congrats on your little man Rottpaw! x


----------



## blessedmomma

angela congrats on your lil boy!!!!:happydance:

sarah congrats on your lil girl!!!!:happydance:

yay on great scans today. awaiting some more updates...


----------



## rottpaw

:cloud9: Thanks all! 

I am actually just SO excited now that I have a specific direction to go in, LOL! I have been going crazy waiting to know for sure what we're having, so we can start buying cute stuff! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

1st day back at work went well my lo cried when i picked her up frm child minder isnt it supposed to be the other way round


----------



## pinkycat

Sarah - i hope DH gets some answers soon and gets to come home xx
Angela - congrats on team :blue: :happydance:
I wonder how KNS and shellsangels got on ?


----------



## Tanikit

Angela congrats on your little boy!


----------



## blessedmomma

angela i feel the same way. do you have any names picked out? we were waiting til we knew what we were having, so have just started looking. nothing pops out to us yet. it really feels good to know huh. i cant wait to shop this weekend!


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> 1st day back at work went well my lo cried when i picked her up frm child minder isnt it supposed to be the other way round

Aww, I'd be exACTly the same!! Remember, there's hormones at play here too... :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

any names yet sarah???


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> angela i feel the same way. do you have any names picked out? we were waiting til we knew what we were having, so have just started looking. nothing pops out to us yet. it really feels good to know huh. i cant wait to shop this weekend!


Hi Melissa! 

No names yet; like you guys we were waiting till we knew what we were having. We are starting to toss around ideas now but (unless we want to name after hubby, which is possible) nothing jumps out at us yet, either. Think we are going to have to make a list LOL!

I definitely love that we now know, and I can't wait to start shopping!! :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Congrats on the scans girls :)

Ive had a 20 week scan today we went private after all this fluid loss and baby is fine measuring 19w6d , sucking his thump yawning , moving seemed really content. 

She said the fluid was good but if she was being critical it is below average which is to be expected at the moment keep an eye on it and rest up but apart from that he looks brilliant xx she went into 4d for a moment for us it was amazing x


----------



## Twinminator

Well we had several girls' names we liked, so when DH in a position to think names we'll narrow it down to a favourite :thumbup:


----------



## Twinminator

Natty, great news, finally something for you to smile about this week :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Yeh so it seems, really happy he is content just need to see my consultant now about the fluid and get that monitored and then get this physio sorted for SPD and my bloods back for itching and ill feel alot better when its all under control x

Hope your hubby is ok twin. :) xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hope your OH is doing ok sarah. mine is on medicine for high blood pressure and has migraines from it when he is off his medicine.


----------



## braijackava

Congrats on the scans! I have my first physical therapy appt next Monday for my sciatica. Not quite sure what to expect? Then my 18 week appt next tuesday. Cant wait to find out what we are having on nov 2nd! Had a dream last night it was a girl. We will see.
One quick questions. My right foot was swollen last night. I have had swollen feet during pregnancy before, but not this early. It is on the same side as my sciatica pain. Wondering if that could be causing it? Or should I worry that my blood pressure is getting high already? Guess I can use the machine at the store tomorrow to see what it is. Hope to hear from the other girls who had scans today soon!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Tanikit

Natty glad to hear your baby is content in there and hopefully you can get the rest of it sorted out or at least manageable til the end.

My scan is tomorrow at 09:15 and I really should go to bed now - it is very very hot here and I am spending the afternoons in the pool, but by night we are still too hot to sleep. Thunderstorms coming in the next few days so hopefully it will cool down a bit. Can't wait to see baby again.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for scan tomorrow tanikit. always good to see baby.

natty glad to hear your baby is ok. you have a lot going on. so sorry your going thru all that. your in my prayers hun!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls

Sorry for late response, the scan was a nightmare lol we were there for 2 hours!! waiting for 1 hour and a 1 hour scanning - i know it was a detailed scan cuse of my last baby but blimey charley i thought i was gonna pass out was so hot and horrid and my kids were with my friend and that worried me cuse we were taking so long it turned out to be quite stressful! and to top it off we have to go back in 3 weeks cuse baby was so akward!!!

However was not akward in showing the 'bits' we didnt even have to ask the sex to confirm he is all boy! lol 

All seems ok though she wasnt concerned but likes to be thorough so thats why we go back in 3 weeks! 

Congrats on team pink and team blue guys today that had there scans


----------



## msarkozi

It's funny how the boys like to show off their parts already! Mine was definitely not shy about it either!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol melissa! mine was grabbing at his! awful early to be showing off:dohh:


----------



## membas#1

Twinminator said:


> Shells, I've logged on too late to say good luck so hope it's going well xxx
> 
> I'm on team :pink: .... no surprises there! :thumbup: :winkwink:

Congrats :)


----------



## membas#1

Congrats on the new boy additions to March babies too! 2 more weeks for me to wait--and I have no gut feelings, nor do I lean one way or the other...I go back and forth, boy then girl, then boy again...today i say girl! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

howdy ladies....anyone feeling any movement yet?


----------



## msarkozi

blessedmomma said:


> lol melissa! mine was grabbing at his! awful early to be showing off:dohh:

:rofl: that is too funny!


----------



## membas#1

S_a_m_m_y said:


> howdy ladies....anyone feeling any movement yet?

Yes, let's talk movement--so 3 nights over the last week while i'm laying in bed, before i fall asleep i've felt these little feelings--they feel like when you have an involuntary muscle twitch/spasm...i feel it right at the top of my uterus, and it's quick--just a couple quick ones and it's over till the random next time. 

Think that's baby or is my uterus playing mean tricks on me? Guess there's no way to tell--my coworker said she recalled that with hers and she thought it was movement. It's always a little to the left (but almost centered) and below my belly button some. Who knows. :shrug:


----------



## braijackava

Some wiggles, but nothing huge.


----------



## readynwilling

yep a few wiggles and the occasional thud almost everyday :) It took me a few days to decide that what i was feeling is baby and not something else lol.


----------



## rottpaw

i am pretty sure I can't feel anything yet, but after the scan today, the sonographer said my placenta is anterior (in front) and so that can cushion things at first. She said not to worry, I'll definitely feel things soon LOL! And I had been worried about not feeling anything yet, but today I could clearly see baby kicking and moving around fine, I just couldn't feel it, so I'm glad he's doing well in there! Can't wait to feel that first kick! 

Hugs to all! It's been a busy day and this tired mama is off to bed! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I am feeling kicks randomly, but I was told I have a dense layer of stomach fat, so I'm not sure I will be able to feel it from the outside at all...hopefully in time, as I feel bad that my OH can't feel anything


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

its crazy how you forget and still have to wonder if what your feeling is your baby or gas....lol feel little random pops every now and then and sometimes twitches mostly around my right side below bellybutton(2-3")


----------



## natty1985

im feeling him every day and even laying my hand on my tummy now i can feel him kicking i dont need to push on if you know what i mean lol 

But i guess this is now down to not having much fluid, its all baby! can those of you remember what it felt like when your waters had gone and was just baby in there and thats all you can feel ?? it feels like that so he must also be up at the front . My OH felt him kick last week aswell, ive been very lucky i guess in some respects x

Anyone heard off KNS? x


----------



## Twinminator

Natty, my two were bundles so tightly in there I didn't feel anything off them after about 28 wks lol! Just had Emily's head wedged under my ribs, I remember THAT!!! :rofl:

This one wriggles every evening when I'm sat watching TV, wouldn't call it kicking, just a proper little jiffler.

I hope kns is just celebrating and that nothing's wrong.........???????


----------



## Nixilix

I think I'm feeling movement but sporadic not regular and seems to be at night.

6 days til scan x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yes! feeling him loads now even as im typing this he dont like me sitting cross legged lol he was so low down tho even the sonographer said i was defo carrying low all my kicks are dead low and his head was buried down by my pubic bone lol


----------



## pinkycat

Msarkozi- no way! i was convinced you were having a girl. Just shows you can never tell. Congrats on team blue. :happydance:

Natty in so glad all is ok with bubs.

Im feeling lots of wriggles and kicks now especially at nigh when in the bath. Also when i lie on my side in bed bubs kicks like mad 

Shellsangels- im sorry your scan was stressfull xx


----------



## natty1985

awww my little one must be quite high sonograopher said his head was right behind my belly button :) she was litterally digging into my ribs with the probe thingy to get a good look so his feet must be near the bottom thinks he is using me as a human trampoline x


----------



## Twinminator

I think my daughter (lol :happydance:) likes being over to the right! Sometimes when I wake in the morning it's like a grapefruit sticking out of the right side of my stomach, veeerry weird, and sometimes it's sunk below my pelvic bones again... when I saw doc last week about possible spd/pgp, he had a little feel while I was there (!) and smiled and said it was off to the right a bit, but wasn't concerned about her trying to escape out of my stomach thankfully :haha:. Sonographer didn't mention it, think she was buried in the proper place yesterday :winkwink:


----------



## kns

NATTY - how are you?
you found out if boy or girl?
havent been on here much since work blocked internet and now can only use 12-2.
x


----------



## natty1985

Hey hun , we found out at 16 week scan its BoY ! im not too bad thanks we had a private scan last night and everything seems fine with him just fluid is a little lower than average but we will see how it goes xxx

Dont keep us all in suspense how did your scan go ?? xxxx eeeeeekkkk x


----------



## Tanikit

Had my 20 week scan this morning and everything was normal and looking good. Baby weighs about 329g (11.6 ounces) which the doctor said is fine (though diabetics babies only tend to get big towards the end) She's still a she and was active the whole scan - still sitting just below my belly button which is about right for 20 weeks so the kicks I feel are quite low. She is very active and I feel kicks both night and day even when I am busy.

I am starting to feel some pressure from this gynae to have a C-section and I am not ready to commit either way - its far too early. She could end up breech or even transverse and then I'd have no choice and we do not yet know what she will weigh in the end. I want what is best for my baby but feel there is still plenty of time to decide and I will not be pushed into anything until right near the end when I know better. 

kns wondering how things went? Good luck to anyone else due scans today and the rest of this week.

Oh see you posted kns - how did it go?


----------



## 2nd time

kns congrats on the team blue


----------



## kns

LOL WE ARE HAVING A BABY BOY TOO, LEWIS JOSEPH!!!!!
everything perfect as far as she can see.
we have got to have another scan at 28 weeks 7th December as Kim is on Epliepsy medication, a few things that are needed to check like growth, missing digits, lung, heart defects etc.
he is normal but at the lower end of scale for size.
whats been happening with you Natty?
xxx


----------



## Cheryl xx

*Tanikit* - Great news on the scan. If it feels to early to make a desicion on delivery, i think your right to wait and see how things go. 
*
Kns*- Congrats on team blue

We've got our 20 weeks scan at 2:45pm today. A little nervous if i'm honest xx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats on the baby boy kns!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay kns! congrats on baby boy!!!!! beautiful name too:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Congers on scans :) team blue still going strong! X


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats Tanikit and KNS on your scans! And Cheryl, try not to be nervous. I was, too, but as soon as you hear the heartbeat again you'll feel better!


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you feeling angela? have any names yet? we just started looking, but nothing that sticks out yet


----------



## msarkozi

Pinky - I was convinced I was having a girl too, so it shocked me for sure! 

Wow, more boys!! Congrats!


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats on all the scans ladies - so lovely seeing all the 'its' becoming hes/shes! Having to wait 'til 21 weeks for mine - counting it down!

Just had '16' week midwife check up though - clean bill of heath from bloods so relieved about that.

Never felt any flutters at all but have definitely felt daily prodding lately. Usually when I have a class full of kids in front of me - have to try and hide my surprise! Love it though :)


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> how are you feeling angela? have any names yet? we just started looking, but nothing that sticks out yet

Feeling okay these days, thanks! Still taking my zofran once a day so that I can sleep without so much nausea and have better early mornings without so much sickness. With the meds, I generally feel pretty good. Was hoping to stop them in 2nd tri but so far, I still have a fair bit of nausea without them. 

No progress on names just yet - we have set ourselves up a sort of domino game at the moment with several household projects - we will be recarpeting the upstairs, painting several rooms and (of course) getting the nursery ready! And then we are trying to buy a few final pieces of furniture (we never really completed decorating/furnishing this house when we moved in 4 years ago :haha:). So with all that, we are now in a position where we've selected the carpet, but need the painters to come first before the carpet goes in. I've been telling hubby, I can't choose paint for the nursery till I know :pink: or :blue: and, now that we know, it's like he thinks I can make an instant decision on nursery theme and paint, etc. So I think he is trying to steer me to keep all my thoughts on nursery themse before names, :haha:!!

How are you feeling these days?

And for all of us having boys - do you have themes in mind for your nurseries yet?


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- feel guilty but honestly havent thought about that either. i am usually all over these things while im pregnant. seem so much more busy this time. maybe its the 10 month old baby to take care of still, lol???

i am sick a lot less often. still take my zofran every now and then but have some days without it. havent taken one yet today, but its not over either! yesterday i got sick right after waking up, had to run to the sink while holding my baby. was awful. usually i have a minute before even feeling sick.

we are going baby stuff shopping this weekend and absolutely cant wait. we thought we were done so gave away all our baby clothes. will be nice to actually have some clothes for the little booger to wear when he gets here. he is starting to move a lot more which makes me take time to bond better, its nice


----------



## msarkozi

I love frogs, and so I am doing a frog theme (CoCaLo "Sunny" nursery set)


----------



## blessedmomma

that will be so cute melissa! my son has his own bathroom, soon to share with his little brother. its done in frogs, very cute


----------



## msarkozi

OH tried telling me frogs were for girls, and I argued with him on it...I explained to him that it doesn't matter what the nursery is done as now as it only lasts so long, and then you can change it to something else (he really wants a sports theme - which we will do later)


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah mine was all over a sports theme for our son. has been that way since he was born. my hubby is a sports fanatic, will watch practically any sport any time. its ridiculous. i think its cute your doing frogs. we have blue and green in his bathroom and it very much looks like a lil boys bathroom. there is so much sports nursery stuff for babies, i bet a ton of boys have it. ours turned out really cute though i have to say. and i couldnt really complain since i got to do the girls' rooms


----------



## Tanikit

Its nice hearing the nursery ideas - I have no clue yet what I will be doing. We are considering calling our little DD "Kirima" (wanted something unique since our first DD is also a unique name) trouble is it doesn't really go with the second name we had in mind (based on family traditions) but I'll probably change the family tradition first.

Oh yes, got my blood test results back - the glucose was at least good and normal (it isn't always) and the Down's was a 1:7000 risk which is fine - its a higher risk than last time but that is probably cause I am older now. Rest of it was all good.

After the chat with the gynae today I am stressing about the birth and better keep telling myself it is far too early to stress now, but up til now I haven't considered it much and don't really want to yet.


----------



## msarkozi

melissa - sounds cute! 

i try to not think about the birth too much, otherwise it stresses me out as well. OH keeps telling me he won't be in the delivery room with me, and well, it's not something i can do on my own! so if he isn't in there with me, i don't know what i will do!


----------



## readynwilling

My dr's office called. They are requesting a repeat of my ultrasound!! So i am cancelling the private one i had booked and the new one is booked for Oct 19th at 2pm. Hopefully i will not only find out gender but get a picture of the baby's face!


----------



## msarkozi

good luck with the scan Sara!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

msarkozi said:


> melissa - sounds cute!
> 
> i try to not think about the birth too much, otherwise it stresses me out as well. OH keeps telling me he won't be in the delivery room with me, and well, it's not something i can do on my own! so if he isn't in there with me, i don't know what i will do!

Try not to stress, is this your first? I was terrified to go into labor and its not half as bad. I was in labor for 24 hours, only thing I would change was I wouldnt have gone to hospital as soon as my water broke, took me 14 hours to get dilated to 3cm but who knew right, you'll never know how long it will take you to dilate. I am already ready for D day and not stressed or scared.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Sammy. This is my first......I think I am worried about having a huge baby and trying to push it out. I will be taking the drugs though for sure, as I know I can't do it without. 

I have to travel 138 km to get to the hospital (during winter), so I am not sure how long I will wait. We have a friend that has a house there we can stay at though, so that is a good thing.


----------



## 2nd time

funny thing this giving birth thing i had so may complications back in feb with dd but got prego within 12 weeks to do it al again and am not afraid either, so to all you first timers it is not that bad dont worry its natural and there are always a few drugs if you fancy Just ask Blessed mom shes onn nmber five so she either likes pain(kinkylol) or its not too bad. hope i didnt offend you blessed . Ps whats a nursery i live in a one bed house lol and soon to have 4 in one room whoops


----------



## msarkozi

glad to hear it's not as bad as what i am thinking it is! thanks


----------



## 2nd time

1st time mums spend 9 months worrying about the birth, 2nd timers worry about how thy will cope with 2 or more babies lol their is always somthing to worry about


----------



## MumtoJ

With DS with had a jungle theme for the nursey and had a mural painted on one wall from a book called the Monkey puzzle, so its babyish but will do until he's a bit older.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

2nd time said:


> 1st time mums spend 9 months worrying about the birth, 2nd timers worry about how thy will cope with 2 or more babies lol their is always somthing to worry about

ahaha that gave be a good laugh but soo soo soo true, we planned this pregnancy but WOW how freaked out I have become thinking about two running around....lol too funny


----------



## msarkozi

2nd time said:


> 1st time mums spend 9 months worrying about the birth, 2nd timers worry about how thy will cope with 2 or more babies lol their is always somthing to worry about

:rofl: I am truly looking forward to my 1 yr off of work!! I am actually a little stressed about that as well, worrying about someone else looking after my job for a year!!! I just have a feeling they are going to screw it all up!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

msarkozi said:


> Thanks Sammy. This is my first......I think I am worried about having a huge baby and trying to push it out. I will be taking the drugs though for sure, as I know I can't do it without.
> 
> I have to travel 138 km to get to the hospital (during winter), so I am not sure how long I will wait. We have a friend that has a house there we can stay at though, so that is a good thing.

Just a word of wisdom too I was uncomfortable in early labor and took some pain meds, once you do this they wont let you get out of bed, BIG mistake, here I thought if baby wasnt here I would have like to go for a walk to help baby get in correct position. But was stuck and that slowed down labor and if your doing epidural I hear its better to get after you dilate to at least 4cm or it can slow you down too.


----------



## msarkozi

ugh! that would not be fun at all!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

But because I labored for 24 hours doesnt mean you will, my best friend was only in labor for 3 hours with her first, man was I jealous!


----------



## Tanikit

I think birth differs for everyone - and yes being on the second one I am also more scared of coping with two than with the actual birth - its just I don't really want to have to think about giving birth now - rather stay wrapped in my concerns about having two lol.


----------



## msarkozi

wow, 3 hours!!! I hope I am that lucky!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hope we all are that lucky.


----------



## braijackava

The hospital I went to with my first gave me a walking epidural, is was wonderful. No pain and I could walk around. I was terrified with my first. I was 16 and so scared of all the pain and needles. But, the first thing I said after I had him was "that wasnt bad at all!". So dont worry to much. I am more scared for labor this time, because I have scar tissue in my back, and my last 2 epidurals did not work at all. Luckily my last baby only took 3 hours from arriving at the hospital for induction to being born. Someone once told me 2 is no harder than 1, its when you reach 3 and are outnumbered it gets hard. I totally agree. My two boys were no harder than when I just had one. But our 3 now are much harder. We will see what 4 brings.
I know I always get to a point during pregnancy where I get really scared when I realize this baby has to come out one way or another! Haha That or when you get to the hospital and have the first contraction and go "Oh god I dont want to do this again. Can I go home?"


----------



## blessedmomma

lol 2ndtime! no way am i offended. i think after you have been thru it once you kinda know what to expect with labor. i mean they are all different and there is no promise that things will go smooth, but i agree with thinking more about how to cope when baby gets here. labor only lasts so long, so even though its painful it wont last forever.

since i am on #5 i dont even really think to much about how hard all of it will be. i expect that the first 2 months or so will be hard with lack of sleep, but i also know that it only gets easier with time. there are a lot of tricks i know to help them sleep or eat, etc that i have learned with the other ones, so things get smooth pretty quick.


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa - i am so glad you are not feeling so sick as much! I have not had any more vomiting, so glad for that!

And yeah, I am just beginning to noodle ideas for nursery theme. I agree with others that it's only temporary, but I still want it to be cute and I want to put some thought into it. I can tell hubby is chomping at the bit for me to at least choose a paint color, but I need to know what I'm doing in there first, LOL. Gah!!! Hubby has already done his "part" in this little 9 month odyssey; can't he wait patiently while I figure things out? :haha: :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol angela!!!! you poor thing, these things cant be rushed!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> lol angela!!!! you poor thing, these things cant be rushed!

I agree! He finally agreed the nursery can be painted later. He's learning! :haha:


----------



## natty1985

i had my epidural at 9cm with Finley, she was trying to convince me to not have it but jesus i was glad i did with my stitches ..... i would say the labour is the easy part give it me again anyday but the stitches oh my days !!! x


----------



## Twinminator

I'm now getting serious flashbacks the closer I get to labour again - there's so much I'd blocked out. Like afterwards being desperate to be discharged but my BP was slightly up and they also thought I was in no mental state to be going home on my own with DH away. I tried to explain to them that because I'd had a seriously bad experience in a hospital ten years ago, I was now petrified of long stays in hospital and that my BP AND mental health would fair much much better outta there. At one point they were about to let me go, I'd gotten properly dressed, bag packed, shoes on, waiting for my MIL, then they took my BP one last time and changed thir minds. That totally tipped me over the edge, they sent in their psychologist who was asking whether I thought I might harm my babies once I got them home... WTF??? :hissy: :cry: :wacko: :nope: :cry: JEEZ LOUEEZ That broke the last of any spirit I had. I'm welling up now remembering.

Thankfully between my MIL and DH (on the end of a very distant phone call) they managed to convince them to let me go. I felt like a freak there, that because I couldn't stop sobbing (despite the fact I was facing going home without my babies, at that point believing it would be six weeks PLUS my phobia of hospital stays... fairly understandable I think!) meant I might be a danger to myself or my children. That was the most devastating part.

I'd go through a thousand labours before going through that aftermath again. I really want a home birth, or at least an out-of-hospital birth, but I just can't see it being a possibility :nope:


----------



## Tanikit

Natty I had one at 7cm dilated and also very glad I did even though they never needed to top it up at all and let it wore off during the pushing so I had to have local for the stitches. 

Sarah like you I also wanted to leave - I had to stay an extra day cause Laurana got jaundice and then they sent her home as the levels were down a little, but they went straight back up and I was so scared that she would be readmitted with me at home this time - we got a light monitor and treated her at home which I think kept me sane though it was really hard and she hated lying on that stupid machine with bandages over her eyes!

I think its good we forget else maybe we wouldn't do it again - its quite surprising how we remember all the good things though - glad we don't forget those.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!
tanikit lovely name for your dd and the new name you picked for next one.

my mom used to tell me that after you had the baby you would never remember how much it hurt. let me tell you, i remember with each of them, lol!

sarah- sorry you had such a horrible experience. there is something i would change with each of them. my only real extended stay was a ridiculous situation. with my 3 year old we kept asking when we could go home and they just kept saying not yet. finally we got a nurse who said she would call our dr to ask and would let us know when. we waited a whole extra day before asking again cuz we thought for sure our dr would tell them when we could. finally my hubby couldnt stand it and asked another nurse who said very quickly we could have left two days ago! happy to get to go home, but not happy they didnt have their staff together on it. 

wasnt my worst birth experience but very frustrating!


----------



## readynwilling

HALF WAY DAY! :wohoo: 140 days down... 140 to go.

Oh and im sleeping like crap! Mother Nature should NOT prepare us for being mothers by making us light sleepers before baby is born! I have no one to listen out for now... i need my REST!


----------



## Twinminator

readynwilling said:


> HALF WAY DAY! :wohoo: 140 days down... 140 to go.QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats Sara :flower: Can't wait to be able to say I'm in the latter half too!


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I sleep like crap too! although, the last part of my dream was awesome last night.....I totally had sex with Chad Kroeger and he was DAMN GOOD!!!! and he has a tight ass! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

^^ :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

as crazy as the pregnancy dreams are, some of them leave you with a smile when you wake, lol! and I am so glad no one has asked me who Chad Kroeger is yet!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Im Canadian Melissa - so i know LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

too funny, I too have not been sleeping well, I think its because I am a belly sleeper and I feel like I'm sleeping on a softball. and the weather is crazy over here had 80's monday and all the sudden its 40's at night


----------



## msarkozi

I'm expecting all the non North American people to ask me who the hell he is, lol! 

I end up laying on each side and back all night long, just tossing and turning...I go to bed with a heating pad each night, as laying on my back with the extra weight is a killer!


----------



## MumtoJ

I'm not sleeping. either but mine is more DS getting me up numerous times each night at the mo - I could sleep for a month at the mo - also I'm full of cold so once I'm awake I can't get back to sleep.

Have ordered an Indian Takeaway for dinner - just waiting for OH to go pick it up - he's out walking the dog at the moment.

Hope everyone is well

Sarah (twin) any updates on your hubbie? hope your making progress we all have our fingers crossed for you.

Sarah (ready) your scan is the day after mine - I would like them to say pink but think its going to be blue so we shall wait and see - i'm not particularly fussed either way but if I could walk into a shop and choose I'd choose pink only because then it would be one of each.

Take care lovely ladies xx


----------



## membas#1

msarkozi said:


> Sara - I sleep like crap too! although, the last part of my dream was awesome last night.....I totally had sex with Chad Kroeger and he was DAMN GOOD!!!! and he has a tight ass! :haha:

LOL that made me smile. I don't have any good dreams--I dream about fighting with my coworkers and saying all the things i don't ever say to people that irritate me. Strange...guess i'm experiencing the grumpy side of hormones in my dreams....because i feel pretty okay during the day not really too grouchy at folks. but drivers piss me off--i hate driving right now.

I fall asleep fine, but don't sleep as long as i want to--always waking up between 3-5am and lay there for a while. frustrates me when i don't go back to sleep til 6 or so and my alarm goes off an hour later. grr. i agree--we need our sleep now as it's our last chance!


----------



## membas#1

oh and i googled chad kroeger, so now i know who he is :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I cant wait for my next ultrasound, still not sure when it will be havent been given a date yet :shrug:


----------



## Tanikit

msarkosi like you I also toss and turn all night - and then get up to see to DD for the rest of the night til I give in and let her get in my bed with us - it does now feel like 4 in the bed though what with baby too so that isn't good for sleeping either. :) Not sure I get a chance to dream anything - or else I just don't remember.

We are having a big storm tonight finally and its been cooler today so I am quite happy. Can't believe rain is making me happy.

Been starving today - I bought chocolate brownies and took them to work, but the girl I work with was also hungry so we shared them which was probably good else I would have had too many - they were so nice!


----------



## msarkozi

membas#1 said:


> oh and i googled chad kroeger, so now i know who he is :)

:haha: 

my dreams range from all over the place...it's crazy! not too many sex dreams, but when I do have them, I don't think it is every with my OH. I had a dream once where there was all these naked men laying on the ground, and I was actually testing their "parts" to see which one I liked better!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

I have to say, it is so much easier to keep up in this thread now as it doesn't seem like many people are posting anymore! I could never keep up before so it was just random posts.......glad I can keep up now! :)


----------



## readynwilling

I agree - the thread is much more "fluid" now... like a proper conversation!


----------



## msarkozi

it's funny to see how many people are on the first page, but I am guessing most of them don't even hang around anymore


----------



## codegirl

I actually check this post out more now that it's slowed down. I know that I still don't post very much, but I'm here.... watching.....

:rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

^^ Lurker :rofl:

I figure we'll know who's still around based on who gets :pink: or :blue: beside their names.


----------



## msarkozi

I can't wait to see more girls added....boys are taking over!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

LOL I agree, it is definitely much easier to follow and participate here now that the thread has slowed down a bit. I am trying to participate more as I enjoy chatting with everyone, I just felt so crummy the first few months I could hardly do more than read!


----------



## codegirl

unfortunatly, you won't know what team I'm on until the big day. We are sticking to team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

that is why I am back, I didnt have the time to read 5 pages to get caught up, I am glad it slowed down. we can all get close and follow each others progression during the rest of our pregnancies! YAY Comon March!


----------



## rottpaw

PS to my earlier posts - here's one of this week's ultrasound photos - we were so happy to see our little guy waving!

@ 18 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## msarkozi

beautiful Angela!! 

It was like Christmas today! My crib arrived!! OH had it put together before I got home from work, and so now I have the bedding on it.....It feels so much more real now! There are a few pictures in my journal.....


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> beautiful Angela!!
> 
> It was like Christmas today! My crib arrived!! OH had it put together before I got home from work, and so now I have the bedding on it.....It feels so much more real now! There are a few pictures in my journal.....

Thanks Melissa! And your crib and bedding are adorable! 
We have not even gotten to the nursery furniture part yet; still working on the house itself for the next month or so. But once we get done with all the carpeting and painting, we'll start with the nursery furniture. I can't wait!


----------



## msarkozi

thank you! I have to wait another month before my dresser and change table arrive...but it is definitely fun to get started on it! Is this your first as well?


----------



## rottpaw

It is our first, so we need everything, LOL! Friends have given us several items, which is awesome, but we'll be buying the furniture from scratch. It will be fun to shop and set up though!


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls. I'm half way today!! Xx


----------



## natty1985

Morning Girls, hope you are all well :)

Below is Ethans scan pics from Tuesday he was measuring 19w6 so few days infront but thats a good thing in my opinion :)
 



Attached Files:







001 [640x480].jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 15









002 [640x480].jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 15









003 [640x480].jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 13









007 [640x480].jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 14









008 [640x480].jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats on halfway Nix!

Nice scan pics everyone. Its so nice to see all our babies growing well and finding out what they are.

I think we lost some people in the move to the discussion threads as there have been some posts on 2nd trimester about March Mummies and many of them no longer/never posted here.


----------



## Nixilix

Your late posting today!! Can't wait for my scan. Just had a big kicking fest and watched my belly move! How strange. OH felt it too!


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

Nix, happy halfway day!

Natty, beautiful pics and glad all is well! 

Tanikit - I do think we lost some people - never see Shrimpy here any longer, but I do see her on other threads. 

I am SO glad it's Friday! Though it will be a busy weekend for us. We are going to the football game tomorrow over at the university where hubby and I went. We're going with another couple who are pregnant, so at least I won't be the only one moving slowly, but will be interesting to see how much of the game I miss making bathroom runs LOL!


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for halfway Rach! Hope you are feeling better!

Great pics Natty!!

Melissa - just went to your journal and checked out your crib :cloud9: and all the stuff you bought! My hubby is gonna die from shock when i do my first spending spree! Roll on TUESDAY!


----------



## Loren

hey girls just thort i wud let u no i'm on team blue :D :D :D :blue: :blue: yayyyyy xxxx


----------



## rottpaw

Loren said:


> hey girls just thort i wud let u no i'm on team blue :D :D :D :blue: :blue: yayyyyy xxxx

Congrats Loren! We are as well, and there are a lot of us on :blue:!


----------



## msarkozi

lol Sara!! It's definitely not cheap when you are first starting out. Everyone I know is pregnant right now, so no where for me to get 2nd hand stuff from, or it was all girls.....oh well, it's fun:) 

I love looking at the scan pictures...they are so cute!

I found this store online - Just Kids Store - and I have been shopping on there as well. I love it! I bought 19 outfits the other day!!!!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

loren- yay on :blue:!!

melissa- adorable stuff

nix- yay for half way thru! i just realized im almost there too. it feels like its going very fast for me.

glad the thread has slowed down also. was a lot to keep up on. sometimes by the time i finished catching up, i was too tired/sick to post or forgot everything i wanted to say to everyone but didnt want to read through it all again.

sarah- hope your hubby is getting better.

natty- ethan looks adorable and such a cute name!

afm- took my boys to the dr today as they had been sick. thought they had the flu and wasnt going to find anything they could do for them. turns out they have strep and lil one has an ear infection too. glad i took them in now!


----------



## readynwilling

Hope the boys feel better Melissa!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sarah- you only have 4 days to go to find out the gender!!!!!!:happydance:

i bet you are so excited. i just cant sit still when it gets close. i dont know how people can wait, would drive me crazy!


----------



## msarkozi

I don't know either....it's gotta be a lot of willpower (that I totally lack, lol). I HAD to know :)

Hope your little ones feel better soon Melissa


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Wow Lots of boys in this thread! Congrats Loren. How exciting.

Natty Lovely u/s pics.

Msarkozi~ Isnt is so much fun to get baby's room started, sure does make if feel so much more real than it did before the crib right. Just picture a little baby in it now.

Blessed~ Hope your boys feel better really soon, my son is trying to get over a cold atm.


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Morning Girls, hope you are all well :)
> 
> Below is Ethans scan pics from Tuesday he was measuring 19w6 so few days infront but thats a good thing in my opinion :)

love the pictures mate got my scan 19th tuesday yay xxx


----------



## braijackava

I do a lot of reading on here, but only post so often. My life has just been boring lately!
Wish I could say I could add one to team pink, but I am pretty sure this one will be a boy. No real reason, just everyone keeps saying he and him. I call the baby he all the time now. I guess it will be a shock if it is a girl. I need to buy everything new for this baby, besides the crib. My youngest is 5 and we didnt keep anything but the crib, didnt know if we would have another. We did get a dresser off craigslist for pretty cheap, but thats it so far. I put aside $200 for the day we find out the gender, just so we can get a couple things and a few mat clothes. I am already a bigger girl, so I dont think I need very many new clothes. My biggest worry was a good mat coat. We just moved to Minnesota, and it gets really cold here. Cant wear my regular coat and let my tummy hang out! Luckily my cousin is mailing me her mat coat she used last winter.
Other than that stuff, I am not getting anything until after the holidays. Still need to pay for Christmas, winter wear for 3 kids and we are getting a minivan in the next couple weeks since we only have 2 small cars and we need one to fit all 6 of us once baby comes. Not getting a lot of furniture for the baby though. We live in a 4 bedroom house and will have 4 kids. So the babys crib will be in my bedroom, and the dresser in my daughters room. We are planning on moving from our townhouse to a real house when the baby is 3 or 4 months old. I had a changing table with the first 3 but rarely used it. 
Anyway just enjoying the calm before the storm. Enjoying life being boring right now, as the next several months will be crazy. In the next 2 to 3 weeks we have 2 family parties, a baby shower for my sister in law at my house, halloween and our ultrasound. Then the holidays and birthdays and all that!
Sorry for the long post. Need to talk to some adults to keep sane! Hope you are all doing well!
Christina


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Christina~ sounds like alot of planning going on...haha I posted to your other post in other thread, so I found the answer myself...lol so #4 for you, now I am embarassed about you know what.....lol I am so ready for my ultrasound OB left me hanging, still dont have a set date for ultrasound, unless its second tri screening I think that is Nov. 18 for me I think but not sure...hope not that would put me at 21 weeks. I Found out the sex of our first at 18 or 19 weeks


----------



## Lady-K

Hey ladies 

I lurk on here quite a lot but only post every now and then. I've really got nothing to report at the moment. 20 week scan not for another 3 weeks, undecided whether staying yellow or not (will probably decide on the day!).

But I do follow the thread with interest as it's my first and I don't know any pregnant women in 'real life'.

So 'bout time for a proper introduction I suppose so I can join the cosy fold of the March Mummies. I'm Kate, 30 years of age, married just over a year and I'm a teacher. I'm having a very smooth pregnancy so far *touch wood*. I'm addicted to BnB. I love fillums, diving and Marmite.

I have no other kids, just two bonkers cats.

That'll do for now. Looking forward to being less of a lurker and more of a sharer over the next 6 months x x


----------



## 2nd time

i cant decide weather to stay team yellow or find out lol what shall i do


----------



## Flipsy

Hello ladies I'm due March 19th .. I don't know what flavour yet but bod wants to know.. think we both want pink though as girls names is alllllll we have talked about lol


----------



## Nixilix

I think I'm gonna find out and try not to tell!! Just bought some things in asda.

-bottles (Fiver for 5 tommie tippie starter kit with dummy)
-bouncer with vibrations 7.50
-travel cot 12.50!

Mum got a highchair for her house 12.50 graco!

And a rattle for a quid. Scan in 4 days!!! Arghhhhhhh!


----------



## mommy23

due march 6th :) hopefully finding out sex on wednesday...would like to keep it a surprise but i jst cant i'm sooooo excited lol


----------



## msarkozi

2nd time said:


> i cant decide weather to stay team yellow or find out lol what shall i do

I'm a pusher, so I think you should find out :haha:


----------



## kelly brown

got my scan tueday but i found out sex at 16 weeks lol i just could not wait lol xxxx


----------



## natty1985

Hi Kelly ,

How you feeling ?

Any movements yet ?

My pics are ood but pretty scary lol Fins looked very similar very alien like bless !! We ended up paying for a private anomoly scan as i felt i needed someone to go into more depth, we have the NHS one next thur 21st i still cant wait as they weigh the baby at our hospital and id like to know what he weighs ::)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies! how are ya all?....

My bump is worrying me its growing at a rapid pace i look huge now!!


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Hi Kelly ,
> 
> How you feeling ?
> 
> Any movements yet ?
> 
> My pics are ood but pretty scary lol Fins looked very similar very alien like bless !! We ended up paying for a private anomoly scan as i felt i needed someone to go into more depth, we have the NHS one next thur 21st i still cant wait as they weigh the baby at our hospital and id like to know what he weighs ::)

hey natty yeayh i am all good thanl you yeah feeling a little movement i wished it was more lol but with ya first i no it can take long my cousin is pregnant with her first and she 2 weeks ahead than me and she is starting to fell more movement now no kicks though so not worrying to much nurse said his still to small to feel so dont worry she said he will be size of ya hand when ya have ya 20 week scan which is still small how are you how you feeling i like your name we thought of ethan but we still cannot decide :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

Yay to new March Mummies and upcomming scans! 

I totally wanted to find out the sex. But here you can't really book private (except i found one place that does gender) So i waited till my 20 week scan... and then baby WASN'T telling! So i am VERY lucky that the dr's are sending me for a repeat scan because baby's position was so poor. So FX for the 19th it will be exactly 2 weeks since my last scan and im praying baby co-operates.


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - have some sugar about an hour or so before your scan, and it will get the baby moving. I had two glasses of pepsi at lunch, and when I had my scan, he was one very active baby! But it did the trick, and I was able to find out what he was:)


----------



## readynwilling

Thats my plan Melissa. Also my first one was at 9am so i had gotten up and had some breakfast (cereal) then drank all my water and a cup of tea on the way to the scan. So this time i booked it at 2pm so i will have had all day to eat lots and drink lots and i will drink some coke or pepsi or whatever before hand. I figure if i do every thing opposite maybe baby will to :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

:haha: I actually wasn't aware that a person should have some sugar before their scan, until I booked my 3d scan for next month. They tell you to make sure you have some. Makes sense though, especially if you are going to pay for a scan and you want to see the baby moving around, and not just sleeping away!


----------



## codegirl

So far we won't be finding out the gender. We have our 20 weeks scan booked for next friday. Because I was diagnosed GD I'll be having an ultrasound every other week so I bet if I change my mind I can find out.

DH and I love to play the gender game. We did with the first, I was convinced it was a girl and he was convinced it was a boy. He was right so now it's my turn :haha: This time he's voting team pink and I think it's another boy.

Only a few more months to find out :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

It's hard to believe that we will have our babies before we know it!!! I'm so excited :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

to all the ladies on Team Yellow, I give your :thumbup: I dont think I could stand waiting and not know, that takes alot....I mean ALOT of patience


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all, DS finally slept through from 7:30 - 6am after 16 nights of broken sleep which was great, however I woke at 11:30 when OH came to bed and again at 3 am didn't get back to sleep until 5ish so I'm still knackered.

Still full of flu and feeling sorry for myself hope it goes soon.

Hope everyone is doing well and good luck with all the upcomming scans.


----------



## pinkycat

Morning ladies.
Some lovely scan pics, im so jealous, my 12 wk scan was the worst pic i have ever seen. My 20wk scan is on friday and i will drink a can of coke before and eat some chocolate in the hope baby co operates and they can do their measurements and we can see the gender.


----------



## Twinminator

DH out of hospital last night, I was kind of hoping the scare would kick him up the backside to make some changes, (even just the thought of laying there for a week again would be off-putting, surely) ...but no.


----------



## natty1985

Hi Kelly, 

Yeh i remember with Fin feeling my 1st Kick at 18 weeks then nothing until 22 weeks oh god it was worrying ! In a few months we will be moaning we cant sleep because we have a foot in our ribs lol ....

Hope everyone else is well :)

Fin stayed at mums last night and had gone out with her for the mornin so me and OH had a lovely night together it feels so different when you know they are not in the house ?? even though fin goes to bed at 7 and sleeps through it still felt like a nice break for us x


----------



## Nixilix

happy half way natty

for you uk ladies, asda have a breast pump for 20 instead of 80. elctronic one. I bought it even if i dont get on with it, its only 20 quid.


----------



## Nixilix

scan in 3 days!


----------



## Lady-K

Morning ladies. 

First weekend in a while of having nothing to do. Kids off timetable next week so no planning, no family to visit. Only thing I've got booked is a haircut this afternoon.

I am relishing it - will be quite a different story this time next year. Dreaming all last night about what baby would be like.

Was a boy in the dreams. DH wants to remain team yellow. I'm still on the fence.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## MumtoJ

Rach, I've bought it too and the stroller, I have one but its on its last legs (got it second hand from NCT sale for a £5 a couple of years ago) so thought a new one for £12.50 was fab - if I sell it for a £5 when I'm finished it'll cost me £7.50 for the duration - bargin. Bought some other bits and bobs as well all getting delivered next Friday.

Trapped upstairs at the mo as builders are in fitting skirting boards, OH just gone to butcher to pick up some bits for lunch, butcher makes his own pies, pasties etc.


----------



## MumtoJ

Happy official half way point for me-yippee on the count down now and as I will have my section at either 37 or 38 weeks I have either 17 or 18 weeks left. OMG I still have to get the extension built - must get builders in ...


----------



## Nixilix

Happy halfway Cathryn xxxx


----------



## Anababe

Hey ladies

Ive not been able get online for few days, been switching internet providers so i had no net while its changed over.

Congrats on finding out the genders those who have had scans! Boys are def winning so far eh!! lol

Nothing new here really, i expected to start feeling more movement by now with it being my third but nope, just the odd wriggle at night but to be honest i dont even know if its actually her or not! Just want to feel her moving properly now! Guess ill have to be patient ill soon be wishing she would keep still for a while so i can sleep :haha:

xx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to those reaching the halfway point.

Have had an awful weekend so far - work has been crazy and emotionally stressful (never mind physically too), my sugars have been going low again so I can't think straight and DH has disappeared to a gaming session for 2 days so I also have to see to DD who also has a cold and is not feeling well. Ah well, I figure it can only get better. At least she is having a sleep right now.


----------



## braijackava

So I think I got most if not all of my mat clothes shopping done yesterday. Got a few things at Target and ordered the rest from Old Navy. Also managed to get some Christmas toys for the kids on clearance, and put some other Christmas stuff on layaway. Feel like I actually accomplished something. But still a long way to go.
Cant believe I am almost 18 weeks! 19 weeks should be halfway for me, since I wont go past 38 weeks. Having another odd day this morning where I just dont feel pregnant. I have felt like this the last couple days, but everytime I listen to the heartbeat its really strong.
Family party today, so it will be nice to get out of the house! Hope everyone is doing good!
Christina

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Lady-K

I get those "non-pregnant" days too Brai. I would panic without my doppler!


----------



## Nixilix

I would panic without my Doppler too xxx


----------



## readynwilling

I've been having non pregnant feeling days too. But im lucky enough i am starting to feel movements almost everyday - so thats my reassurance. If i lay on the couch and put my laptop on my tummy the baby kick quite a bit... either doesn't like the pressure or the heat! 

Im baking some lemon merangue drop cookies for my DH and some chocolate caramel bites for a baby shower tomorrow. My BF is 39 weeks with her second little girl. I got her a gift card to walmart (cause who can't use that) and a cute snow suit (3-6 months) for Selena (new baby) and CUTE sweater for Alyssa (her 2 year old). I feel bad cause when she was preggo with Alyssa i bought her SO MUCH STUFF... and now with baby #2 i have bought only a couple of onesies and now a snowsuit. And im still buying stuff for Alyssa :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

I am also getting kicks every day now which is very reassuring - last night DH came home at 03:30am and baby was kicking even then so I am guessing I am missing the night time kicks at the moment when I am sleeping - this baby doesn't seem to sleep much though. At least the kicks are still low down and not uncomfortable yet.

Good luck to everyone having scans this next week.


----------



## pinkycat

Yay half way day for me :happydance: Even though i will be having a c-section at 38 wks i think. 
It seems quiet in here today, i hope your all having a good day xx

ETA the heartburn has started yesterday, so ate a reenie then had to run to the bathroom to throw up!


----------



## readynwilling

Happy 20 weeks pinkycat! I have never had heartburn in my life... so im not sure if i should be expecting it or not :haha: I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Tanikit

Pinkycat yay for halfway (or even further). Sorry to hear about the heartburn - last pregnancy I only had it in the third trimester, so I am guessing it will be back eventually but so far not. I couldn't handle rennie's so just took Gaviscon last time.


----------



## MumtoJ

happy half way Chrissie - I've had the odd heartburn moment but nothing too bad so far, last time I didn't get it until about 32 weeks when bubs wash pushing my stomach so far up it had no where else to go.

Well the last 2 weeks seems to have been a money weeks, floor, skirting boards, bits off Asda Baby Event and no to top it off IKEA shop, bought a rugs for Lounge, hall and a play mat for DS, lighting for the lounge and some other odds and ends - too scared to add it all up - most of it we've been saving for as we've slowly been doing the house up since we moved in 6 years ago but still too scary.

My Braxtons have really kicked in and really quite painful - I'm sure I didn't get them this early last time.

Nervous about my scan tomorrow but think its probably just the normal nerves.

Take care


----------



## natty1985

Cathryn thats really early isnt it ? i dont know alot about them i never had one with Finley at all i was v lucky ! x


----------



## MumtoJ

Going to mention it to the consultant tomorrow see if they say anything about it.


----------



## pinkycat

Im finding sipping milk is helping the heartburn a bit but its horrible at night, im getting some gaviscon tomorrow.

Cathryn - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, im also nervous for mine on friday.
I had braxtons from 18wks with Laura and this bubs has been the same, docs said it was fine xx


----------



## Nixilix

I don't want BH cause I'll crap myself! I'm so scared for scan on Tuesday incase they find something wrong. My friends felt it kick last night and it felt really real that I'd hate for my baby to be poorly :( I don't know if that makes sense?


----------



## Lady-K

Makes sense and perfectly natural to worry.

But don't! You'll leave the scan on :cloud9: because everything will be fine:)


----------



## Nixilix

I hope so! I'm really nervous bout finding out gender. Going to tell everyone we didn't find out then surprise then all


----------



## 2nd time

heart burn tick constipation tick barxton (bit early i hope) and dd is sick so not too good today still not decided on findng out sex but got till 27th to think


----------



## pinkycat

Nixilix- thats exactly how i feel :hugs: xx


----------



## Tanikit

Nix I was also nervous - think its perfcetly normal and then when they tell you its all fine you feel relieved at least for a little while til teh next worry rears its head. Not too long to wait now.

Hoping this next week will be calmer - at least I do not have to work the weekend again. Wanting to start moving rooms soon before I get too big and out of breath to do so - need a plan though to get started as we need storage room for a lot of things we aren't using really. Think I'll look into it tomorrow.


----------



## Nixilix

It's scary eh? It's not so much plain sailing this pregnancy lark. Worry after worry! 

When's your scan xx


----------



## Tanikit

Wow pinkycat and Mum2J that does seem early for BH - I had them from sometime in the 20 weeks (probably about 25 weeks) last time and really strong from 32 weeks.


----------



## pinkycat

Nixilix said:


> It's scary eh? It's not so much plain sailing this pregnancy lark. Worry after worry!
> 
> When's your scan xx

Were you asking me?:blush:
Its friday. Im excited and nervous at the same time. Are you going to find out the sex? xx


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah sorry! I do wantto find out and I don't! But I think we are going to so I can start shopping and my OH really wants to know :)

I think it's a girl but everyone else thinks boy but there is so many boys here that probability is girl! 

Are you finding out gender? Xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi guys 

Half way today!!! yay!!!

Just wondered how everyone was going with weight gain??...

despite best efforts to eat healthy i seem to be gaining something stupid like 1-2lb a week this last 4 weeks ive gained 6lbs!!! does that seem normal???


----------



## Nixilix

Happy half way! I have gained about half a stone in total. Maybe a pound less. I need to find a substitute for sweets and chocolate. Just ha grapes instead. 

Baby so active tonight :) I told OH I hope baby likes sleep like me :) it appears not!


----------



## kelly brown

happy 20 weeks xxx


----------



## readynwilling

I think i win for most weight gained...at 20 weeks im almost up 20lbs... while im glad i missed out on MS... I ate through most of first tri... and i've still got halfway to go. They say 1-2 lbs per week is normal in 2nd tri... i think it slows down after 35 weeks again.


----------



## braijackava

I have only gained, maybe, one pound. But that is good for me. Because I am already bigger, my doc said only to gain about 10 lbs. So I figure 1lb is a good start at almost 18 weeks. I tend to gain a lot of weight the last trimester. Most of it is water weight from high blood pressure, I dont know if that counts?


----------



## blessedmomma

i think i have gained about 2 pounds. lost some at first from ms. didnt lose all the baby weight from my ten month old though so im sure thats why. usually by now i have gained about 20 or more pounds. 

hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## msarkozi

Sara, I got you beat....I was up 24 pounds already....and that was a few days ago. :( I have always put weight on so easily though, and then struggle to get it off!


----------



## braijackava

I just found out today that the child that sits next to my son in school has whooping cough. My son has all the symptoms and so is now on antibiotics and we are waiting for the test results to come back. If its positive we all have to be treated. Going to be a fun week!


----------



## Annunakian

I'll loose 2 and gain 2 or so. I'm kind of heavy so I'm not minding not gaining a ton of weight. Been staying active since I'm fluffy as is.

ETA - BTW I'm due 3/11/11 for the list. :bunny:


----------



## membas#1

I think I've added about 4 lbs at nearly 18 weeks. At 14 week checkup I hadn't even gained a full pound, but I think I've put on 4 over the last 4 weeks. I have a checkup Tuesday so I'll know for sure. and yay for another chance to hear heartbeat on Tuesday--excited for that!


----------



## codegirl

I've lost some weight. I'm early diagnosis of GD and am having trouble eating all of the food they want me to eat because of stress.

uck! Luckly I'm a bit fluffy to start so the dr.s aren't too worried yet. More worried about my lack of eating then my lack of weight gain.


----------



## Tanikit

I've put on about 12 pounds already but in the last 4 weeks I seem to have put on nothing - think my mother coming to visit made me put on a lot and then I didn't eat so much after that :)

I am really really thirsty these days so suspect water retention is just around the corner - it could be the heat and the diabetes though too, but I am drinking water all the time now.


----------



## Nixilix

Morning! 1 sleep til scan!


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all, I don't know how much weight I've put on but will probably get weighed at clinic today after the scan so will be able to update then but feel like I've put on a tonne of weight so not looking forward to being getting on the scales (we don't have any at home)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i think im just gutted cuse i am overweight to start and ive followed slimming world all through and i lost half a stone in the 1st trimester and now gained it all back in the 2nd!! in theroy at 20 weeks i have only gained 3lbs from beguinning weight so i guess thats not bad but its just so frustrating when im trying to be so good, for 3 reasons, prone to get preeclampsia and being overweight doesnt help, also at high risk for GD and i gained 6 stone with my last baby and it took a year and half to get off i was so miserable so decided this time im gonna be so good, i guess the bigger picture though is im not heading the '6 stone' route now so im just gonna carry on and hope at least i will know the weight gain is all baby!! lol


----------



## pinkycat

Nixilix said:


> Yeah sorry! I do wantto find out and I don't! But I think we are going to so I can start shopping and my OH really wants to know :)
> 
> I think it's a girl but everyone else thinks boy but there is so many boys here that probability is girl!
> 
> Are you finding out gender? Xx

We are going to ask, i just hope they can tell us. I think its a girl i already have 2girls but everyone else thinks boy.

Everytime i see your scan pic i think boy, but everytime iv guessed so far iv been wrong!

On the weight front im 16lbs up :cry: I lost 75lbs on WW then another 7lbs on SW so watching the scales go in the wrong direction is hard but, everyone keeps saying i could be 82lbs heavier and still be 16lbs up xx


----------



## Nixilix

Well done with the weight loss!!!


----------



## Annunakian

Morning ladies! 

I have 1 more sleep 'till scan, too, Nix! Tues morning needs to get here already! :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

I second that!! It's going too slow today! Although I'm moving house on Friday so can pack to keep myself occupied.


----------



## Aunty E

Well I'd forgotten how bothered they were at 20 week scans. I suppose it's all about the measurements and less about showing you the baby. Bubs is fine, still a boy (sigh) so we'd better get working on a name. At least I have a posterior placenta this time, so might get a better birthing position and no ridiculously long second stage. 

I haven't weighed myself but my BBs are MUCH bigger this time, and my milk came in already so they're quite uncomfy. I think I'm about the same as last time, but my bum is deffo flabbier than with Imogen. I guess they'll weigh me at my next appointment (no idea when that will be, as nobody seems to want to see me ever again) and I'll know. Or I could buy some scales - when we moved, I threw out all of our bathroom scales. It's surprising how often I've regretted that since when needing to weigh parcels, the cats and the baby :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for scans today and tomorrow (mines at 2pm here - so like 7pm in england). I lost a bunch of weight last year around 40 lbs so i started at 145lbs and this morning i weighed in at 162. but it fluctates between 162-165 everymorning (i think yesterday was 164) so i was up 17lbs as of today and i figure the fluctuation is water... but i agree with pinkycat - when you work so hard to take a bunch off watching it climb the other direction is HARD, worse when its climbing QUICKLY!


----------



## Twinminator

Aunty E said:


> I haven't weighed myself but my BBs are MUCH bigger this time, and my milk came in already so they're quite uncomfy. I think I'm about the same as last time, but my bum is deffo flabbier than with Imogen. I guess they'll weigh me at my next appointment (no idea when that will be, as nobody seems to want to see me ever again) and I'll know. Or I could buy some scales - when we moved, I threw out all of our bathroom scales. It's surprising how often I've regretted that since when needing to weigh parcels, the cats and the baby :haha:

I could've written that paragraph lol, all apart from the milk coming in, chance'd be a fine thing, not holding out much hope after last pg boob disaster. 
Only this morning, I was trying to picture where I may have seen scales, i.e. in supermarkets where you stick in your 50p, get a printout, then wander back to your car with a face like a wet weekend. My scales got ceremoniously slung when we moved, but it was probably a bit rash...! xx


----------



## msarkozi

I weighed myself this morning, and a total of 27 pounds!!! I too had lost 50 pounds before I was pregnant, and then it slowly starting coming back. Then I gained with my first pregnancy and when I lost the baby, I never did lose the weight. So now I am at my heaviest that I have ever been. I am going to try and change eating habits to see if it helps, as I have a feeling I will have GD when I have to do the test (which will probably be soon). 

I have my doctor's appointment in a week, and I can't wait to hear the heartbeat again. The little guy was being pretty active last night when I was trying to go to sleep; it actually made me laugh. I put my hand on my stomach and pushed a little, and I could actually feel one of the kicks. Almost made me cry! 

Good luck with the scans :)


----------



## L82

Had my 20week scan today, everything is well and the dates are right..... we are having a girl!! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats l82!

and welcome new mommies! i cant believe we are still getting new people...

cant wait to hear updates on scans this week. hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## msarkozi

congrats on the girl L82!! I heard from someone in the February group that it is all mostly girls for them.......seems to be one gender that is taking over each month, lol!


----------



## Rosie06

i know i dont post on here much but just wanted to say im sooooooooo excited for my scan 2moro its at 9am so hopefully wont have to wait just hope baby behaves itself and lets us find out what he/she is!!!!!

as for wait gain think ive put on 8lbs so far which i dont think is to bad seem as tho im at 20wks 2moro although i am really concious as i lost over3st in the last year


----------



## 2nd time

well so far i am down 7lb last time lost a total of 14lb during my pregnancy then the baby and water ended up a lot thinner than i started and hre goes for the 2nd time best diet i ever had lol


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats on your baby girl L82!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Rosie and hopefully baby will cooperate - let us know when you get a moment.
Good luck for all the other scans tomorrow too - I think there are a few!

Does anyone have a cure for bad back ache - its not contractions but I get bad back ache every time I wash the dishes and there is no one else to do it (well DH won't and if I don't we will have to use paper plates - hey that is an idea lol) Still have to cook though. Its probably the way I am standing though so any ideas would be good. I also get back ache when sleeping and we have a great bed so not sure why - I fixed that one by putting a very large pillow behind my back but sometimes it slips off the bed or I roll over.


----------



## msarkozi

try a heating pad. I use mine every night. I was also told you can take tylenol for that as well, but there really isn't a whole lot to do. It was also suggested by the pharmacist to keep moving around, as if you don't move enough, then you will get stiff and sore (although for me, the problem comes from doing too much)


----------



## mommy23

Good luck for every1s scans! i have mine wed, i cant wait!! :)


----------



## 2nd time

so had to go a and e today wit chest pain possible blood clot but they wanted to do a chest xray i said NO isnt it dangerouse when pregnant ?


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, I also get back ache from doing too much - I stand a lot at work too and am very seldom resting or sitting down. Will try the heating pad - thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time that sounds dangerous - hope you are ok. What did they say when you refused cause I would imagine they would only suggest it if they thought the benefits outweighed the risks (then again you never know - some doctors don't think straight about pregnancy) Get lots of rest!!!


----------



## 2nd time

re back pain while washing the dishes , short of telling dh to get off his but and do it lol make sure you have a good well supporting bra it can do wonders and dont forget your boobs will have grown and be hevvvvvvy


----------



## 2nd time

forgot to say prob only will work if upper back pain try a pregnancy belt for lower


----------



## babyharris201

hey ladies,
I know i dont post much on here, but i check in everyday to see how everyone is doing. I have to use my cell phone, and sometimes it just wont et me post. 
Congrats to those with scans, and those who have found out what they are having. I hope everyone starts to feel better soon. 
At my last Midwifes appt on the 7th, I was weighed, and happy to report no weight gain yet! I cheer everytime I am told this, because that was the one thing i was terrified about this pregnancy. I gained 60lbs with my daughter, and have yet to get the weight off, so knowing that I haven't gained (or lost) weight for 3 years now, makes me feel some what good. Even tho I know I could stand to loose a bit! lol
I also have a lot of back pain from doing too much, and also when I wake up in the mornings. I second using the heating pad! They work wonders! 
Quick question for you ladies, does stress affect LO still at this stage? I got married almost 4 months ago, and I have been dealing with a lot of issues with my photographer. Everytime I get an email from her, I feel my blood pressure go up. She is causing me so much stress lately! Does anyone have any tips on what to do when stressed out?
Good luck to those with scans this week!


----------



## msarkozi

if you can still do it, yoga is a great stress relief. Also, reading or taking a walk. Maybe listening to some music?


----------



## Nixilix

I get back ache too near my kidneys. And my foo foo has shooting pains in tonight. And my foo foo bone at the front is tender ?? How bizarre. 

Can't wait to do nursery, only 3 days til the move. It's gonna be tiring! Scan in 14 hrs!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Lady-K

readynwilling said:


> I think i win for most weight gained...at 20 weeks im almost up 20lbs... while im glad i missed out on MS... I ate through most of first tri... and i've still got halfway to go.

This is me too. Heavier now than I've ever been in my life. Eating non-stop and doing little to no exercise. Although I do stand all day in my job. Oh well. I guess I'll just start walking a little more :)

Congrats L82 on your little girl! Good luck other ladies with your scans tomorrow x x


----------



## Aunty E

I've been using stick-on heat pads from Boots. I damaged my back last week and it was great to have one under my clothes at work.

I'll start with pregnancy yoga in a couple of weeks - OH is working every Thursday night for a few weeks, and then it's worth me signing up when he's done. I loved it last time and it kept me fairly supple.


----------



## msarkozi

are those special heat pads for pregnancy? I asked the RN about using some heat patches, and I was told it wasn't safe to use in pregnancy....otherwise I would totally be doing the same thing at work. I rush home to my heating pad after work! :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Well had my scan today and am another one on Team Blue

Been feeling really sick and headachey all day, and now DS has started throwing up, so looks like on top of the flu we are now going to get stomach bugs as well. Yippee!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

conrats on the boy! hope you all get over the flu quickly!


----------



## braijackava

Oh my the physical therapy made my back feel worse I think! Kids are home sick and cant go outside to play, so they are going nuts! Hubby isnt home until tomorrow night and I feel crap.


----------



## Evian260

Hi ladies! I found out I'm on team :blue: as well! :) :)


----------



## membas#1

I am continually blown away by all these boy babies coming in! I've pretty well decided we are probably gonna have a boy ;) Find out in 10 days--but who's counting ;)


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Well had my scan today and am another one on Team Blue
> 
> Been feeling really sick and headachey all day, and now DS has started throwing up, so looks like on top of the flu we are now going to get stomach bugs as well. Yippee!!!!


Congratulations Cathryn on Team :blue:! That is so funny to me that there are so many of us with boys for this "month" group. Wow. Must have been something in the phase of the moon LOL!

Hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- i agree on the heating pad idea. i never used one until my last pregnancy, but loved it when i did. i noticed after folding laundry and doing dishes my back would be so sore. i started putting it in my fave chair and after a while i never moved it. recently its made its way back to my chair, im sure to stay til march or april.

yay on recent baby boys on scans, there really are a lot!


----------



## msarkozi

I find I giggle every time there is another boy added to the group. I wonder what the ratio would be if we knew everyone's?!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

had a scan today too and was told by ultrasound tech that she thought we were going to have a BOY :blue: but was 100% sure due to the umbilical cord being in between baby's legs guess we will have to wait for 20 week scan.
 



Attached Files:







2-7-08.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my godness there is a load of blue bumps in march!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Loads of blue! I'll be shocked if they tell me blue today!!! 

Have a fab day girlies and good luck to those also with scans :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Well ds has been sick all night, as soon as he'd have a sip of water he'd start back up again - both ends, finally kept some water down about 5 and finally slept for about an hour at 6 and is now on the sofa, very weepy and clingy but at least he hasn't thrown up for nearly 4 hours although the other end is still going .

Good luck with all the scans today


----------



## Nixilix

Hope ds is feeling better soon xxx


----------



## mommy23

hope scan goes ok nix x


----------



## pinkycat

Cathryn and sammy congrats on team blue :happydance:
Im sure my bump is pink to help even things up :haha:

Cathryn i hope your little boy feels better today.

Nixilix good luck with the scan xx

Ellie my eldest(she is 5) came home from school with a letter in her bag yesterday. Her havest assembly is on friday at 9.30 and my scan is at 10.25 on the other side of town. DH has booked the day off to come with me.
She is so upset, she asked why i have chosen the baby over her :cry: I feel so guilty.


----------



## Aunty E

The instructions said that they were fine during pregnancy - I might have avoided it during the first tri, but honestly, they're not that hot! My back massager gets hotter.


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to Sammy, Cathryn and Evian on the boys! 

Good luck to those still at the scans or going to have them today.

Last night after sorting out my back I started moving rooms - it will be more work than I realised and DH will have to deal with the heavy stuff, but at least I started. It is a full 3 rooms to move and there is so much junk in those rooms, but at least when I am done DD will have a new room and baby will have a nursery.

pinkycat sorry about your DDs assembly - is there anyone else who could go to it - grandparents or anyone?


----------



## MumtoJ

Chrissie, sorry about the assembly try not to feel guilty there will be plenty more assemblies to go to, is she performing in it? is there any way you could get back for the end of assembly?


----------



## Nixilix

Wow all is fabulous and we are team........ PINK!! 

I knew it!! She is right on scale and is gorgeous!! And it's weird calling it her!!!! 

Hope everyone had as fabulous scan as I did xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry bout the scan clash with assembly... Can anyone else go ? Xx


----------



## kns

hi how is eveyone?
lots of scans?


----------



## Annunakian

Scan today!!! I shall be back later to dish about what team I am on, if the babe cooperates. :D


----------



## Nixilix

Wahoo for scans. I'm so happy today! Just looking at girlie clothes!! Xx


----------



## natty1985

has ready n willing been for her scan ?

Congrats Rach are you keeping it a secret still ?

Congrats everyone else i darent look at the front page its all BLUE X


----------



## Nixilix

Not telling the folks at work cause they'll ask every day for a name!! But telling family only. But they were suprised cause we said we weren't finding out so when I called it her my mum was so shocked!!


----------



## Nixilix

Shrimpy is a boy too!! So many blue bumps to keep my little girl from!! Haha


----------



## natty1985

awwwww im glad shrimpy is a boy she had two girls didnt she ? aww did you slip up or decide to tell everyone in the family ? its so much more personal isnt it when you know the sex x i wonder if anyone has been told the wrong sex sorry just to throw a spanner in the works lol x


----------



## pinkycat

Evian- congrats on team blue-sorry i missed you before.

I rang up to try and rearrange my scan, but they cant fit me in for another 3weeks which would make me 24 weeks which they said is a bit late.
Granny and grandad are both working, so i will have to keep explaining to her why we cant go xx


----------



## natty1985

awww Chrissie thats such a shame :(


----------



## Loren

congrats rach!!!!little princess 4 u!!!congrats too all who i'm guessing are majority on team blue haha i found out myself on friday that i'm on team blue!!!i cant get on much bcause my laptops broke so i can only use DF's pc wen hes at work :( xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Aunty E said:


> The instructions said that they were fine during pregnancy - I might have avoided it during the first tri, but honestly, they're not that hot! My back massager gets hotter.

The ones I was going to use (maybe made different being in Canada) has an ingredient in it that should be avoided. I was glad I asked before using them


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for the :pink: Rach! And Shrimpy and her boy! Where is she?? She has not posted in some time. 

Mines at 2pm (which will be 7pm in england) so a late night suprise (I HOPE)

I edited the thread title to reflect the # of boys and girls.... I will try to keep it updated LOL


----------



## natty1985

oh ready i thought it was yesterday lol x


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats on your baby girl Rach!


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - are you 1 hour or 2 hours ahead of me in Ontario?? It's 8:50 am in Alberta right now


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa it might be the chemicals it uses to heat it up and not the actual heat:shrug:

yay on gender announcements today! and still more to come...

natty my last son they said girl. his placenta was really low and i had to go back in for more scans til it moved up. found out he was a boy and was completely surprised. hope they have it right this time! thankfully i hadnt went shopping yet last time.


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I think it's the chemicals for sure. I had googled that chemical as well (thank goodness for google!). 

I like how we have the ratio now in the thread title. Girls are totally getting outnumbered....but good news for the girls is that they will have more then one to pick from, lol!


----------



## Annunakian

Just got back from breakfast. We're on team PINK!!! :cloud9: :happydance: Well, the lady said it was 70% but she said there was nothing sticking out at all. So it's either a very unfortunate boy or a girl. lol She must have been trying to sleep because she refused to move and kept trying to suck her thumb. :baby:


----------



## Gemma_xX

_Haven't posted on here since only having my edd!!
Im due the 14th March..having a little lady _


----------



## Evian260

Very cool - congrats Annunakian!


----------



## Annunakian

Thanks! Yay to all the ladies finding out their teams. :D


----------



## msarkozi

congrats on the girls ladies! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Woohoo - congrats girls on adding some pink to the mix.

I'm thinking of staying team yellow now. I hope I can keep it up 

Got 'til 6th Nov to make up my mind for sure.

Have a lovely evening girls x


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Annunakian and Gemma on the baby girls.

Annuna - get them to check again if you get the chance - they should be looking for the three lines that show its a girl and not just the absence of male organs. Nonetheless I am sure its a girl (even if you base it on statistics - we have to get more girls sometime lol)

I want to get started on the nursery but first have to move two other rooms before I can start - we have started moving the first of the rooms and it is so much work I am sure I will be too tired to do the nursery by the time I get there - oh well, maybe nesting instinct will kick in then :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Just popping in to say hi girls xxx

congrats to all the team :blue: and :pink: :happydance:

my scan isnt until nov 22nd when im 21 weeks because of my bmi they need baby slightly bigger

my sister is having her scan the same day she will be 19+5 she is defo finding out what she is having , im still undecided

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## readynwilling

ok - scan in 35 minutes... have to PEE! :rofl: 

Melissa - you are 2 hours behind :)


----------



## msarkozi

good luck Sara! Can't wait to find out what team you are, and hope baby cooperates with you this time!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on the girls! we need some around here!:happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

had my 20 week scan she comfired a boy as we had a private at 16 weeks he was playing with his top lip and keep flicking his lip lol was so funny his the right size and his growing fine my placenta is fine and all his oragns are perfect she said so that was our last scan wont see him now till his in my arms cannot wait xxxxx congrats to all you having scans xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

when I was having my scan done, I was so focused on the heart and making sure the 4 chambers were there. As soon as I seen they were, I relaxed a little. It's great to know the babies are healthy! 

I will be having a 3D scan done on November 13th, and I can't wait to see my little guy in more detail! 

Congrats on the boy :)


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats on the girls ladies xx
Enjoy your scan Sara xx

3 more sleeps until mine :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

:pink: for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I sorta don't beleive him! or it doesn't feel real yet... not sure. I didn't get the potty shot picture to go over with a magnifying glass - and im a little OCD :wacko:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats on us team pinks!!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, congrats on the girl Sara!


----------



## natty1985

congratulations sara :)


----------



## Annunakian

Tanikit said:


> Congrats Annunakian and Gemma on the baby girls.
> 
> Annuna - get them to check again if you get the chance - they should be looking for the three lines that show its a girl and not just the absence of male organs. Nonetheless I am sure its a girl (even if you base it on statistics - we have to get more girls sometime lol)

Yeah she said she saw the 3 lines, but I think she was trying to make me feel better by saying the nub wasn't there and I suppose that was a double check. I saw the lines too (or as much as I could understand lol) and didn't see a nub either. :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats for the baby girl sara! good to see some girls popping up on here


----------



## msarkozi

someone else told me the same thing, that if it is a girl you will see 3 lines, and if it is a boy it will look like a turtle. I was very scared that mine is just a picture of the umbilical cord, so I have been asking everyone if it really is a pecker or not?! lol!


----------



## Annunakian

I wish I would have asked for a picture of the privates but by the time we checked the sex it was at the end and all I could think about was "Yay, it's a girl, now let me pee NOW!" lol


----------



## msarkozi

oooh, I see you have a name already - Zoe Noel - very pretty!


----------



## Annunakian

Thank you. :) It was the only girl name hubby and I could agree on. :blush:


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah our tech said 'there is no penis, so i think girl' just didn't sound convincing... at the end i said "so a girl?" he said "yep, i think" and i said "so i can buy pink" and he said "i wouldn't". But i think they say that to be safe? Or maybe i should stick to team yellow leaning towards pink? I dunno. I think if he didn't see 'bits' then i can assume girl... but maybe not?


----------



## msarkozi

lol, that doesn't sound so promising does it Sara?! I've read that techs don't like giving a 100% on a girl, but since you are almost 21 weeks, they should have been able to tell for sure by this stage.....are you going to have another scan at some point?


----------



## readynwilling

Im gonna look at 3d places around here, everyone keeps telling me the tech wouldn't say girl if he didn't really think girl and to just go with it. And the tech said himself its easy to say for sure boy, but he doesn't like to say for sure girl... I can't believe im being such a whiner about this.


----------



## msarkozi

well I can understand for sure. A person wants to know for sure before they start buying all one color.


----------



## Annunakian

Exactly, ms! If I hadn't of seen the lines for myself I wouldn't have been convinced on just a simple "there's no nub".

You're not whining! The tech shouldn't have said that if he wasn't sure, or at least in that way. He should have said that he wasn't sure and to have another scan done. We need more girls around here so I hope you get it figured out. :hug:


----------



## membas#1

Congrats to all the boys and girls! Can't wait to find out for us...1 week and 1 day left :) 

Did get to hear HB today--had doctor's checkup--HB 145, baby very active--moving about so OB had to chase him/her around to keep finding HB :) and I've gained 3.5 lbs since my first visit at 6 weeks to today at 18 weeks. All good stats!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just to forewarn you my best friend had her baby on the 8th and at her 20 week they said girl, we talked about how sure the tech was and she said 100% but when she went into labor she asked for another scan to be double sure, they did the 2nd scan and also confirmed girl. She ended up having a 7lb 3 oz 21" BOY....Yeah she was very upset, but happy she had a healthy baby. Cant always trust the ultrasounds.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats a good point sammy - im worried about a tech thats not 100% sure but even if they were 100% sure it could still be wrong! And if the tech was 100% sure i wouldn't be sitting here being whiny about it... I would be getting excited and buying stuff. So i think i should be happy with what the tech said and just be cautious that he might be wrong!


----------



## msarkozi

I'm so glad I am having the 3d scan done in 3 weeks!!! I should really stop opening the boy clothing that I have purchased, just in case, lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

ready- they told me girl and later found out at another scan he is a boy. hope they are right for you!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> ready- they told me girl and later found out at another scan he is a boy. hope they are right for you!

I am sure hoping they are right about ours, because we're going with it in terms of buying and decorating decisions LOL! But our ultrasound picture was VERY clear. The tech was absolutely certain and we can actually see it very well ourselves, so we're pretty sure. :haha:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hear they get the boy correct more often than the girls, easier to see something between the legs.

I was told boy but she wasnt sure and told me to just wait for 20 week scan so I am not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## Tanikit

I think there will always be some that are wrong - even at 20 weeks there is only a 95% chance of being right which would mean based on the almost 200 people on our March list 10 of them could be told wrong - but usually they are right - 190 of us would have it right. If at all possible get it checked - we are lucky here and can get it checked multiple times since we have so many scans.

I'll still say congrats on the girl though ready :)

Is anyone else really thirsty - I was so thirsty last night that I thought my sugars were high as it is a classic sign of high sugars - I even got my insulin out to take more only to discover that my sugars were really low (they were 1.8) and I hadn't even known - good thing I tested before taking any insulin - in the end I had chocolates instead.


----------



## kelly brown

i was told boy at 16weeks and she confirmed yesterday he was a boy xx


----------



## Twinminator

Having read all those posts about getting gender wrong, I keep studying my two potty shots - one of which is really at the best possible angle, yet I can't see anything...!
But I suppose one or two 'stills' aren't necessarily representative of all the opportunities the sonographer had of telling it was a girl... he _said_ he was very sure :shrug:

Luckily I've still got my nhs one a week today so will have a 2nd opinion.


----------



## mommy23

I have my scan 2day :) excited but nervous, had a dream i am having a boy, i guess we will see!
I have been really thirsty too tanikit! its been so long since i was last preg i cant remember if I was like it with my other 2.
xx


----------



## kelly brown

mommy23 said:


> I have my scan 2day :) excited but nervous, had a dream i am having a boy, i guess we will see!
> I have been really thirsty too tanikit! its been so long since i was last preg i cant remember if I was like it with my other 2.
> xx

i thirsty to was saying it to hubby last night xxxx
off out later cos its my birthday to day just had a lovely beautifull bunch of flowers delivered to my door from hubby :happydance: xx


----------



## Twinminator

Many happy returns kelly xx


----------



## rottpaw

Happy birthday Kelly! 

Good luck to all with scans today. I am having so much fun watching the :blue: and :pink: votes come in! Still can't believe the boys are outnumbering the girls two to one! 

As for us, today our master bedroom and bath get painted and I am sooooooo glad to get rid of the color that's been in there the last almost 5 years. It was there when we moved in and I hate it LOL. Can't wait to get rid of it! We're taking the opportunity to do some redecorating upstairs, while we'e at it in the nursery!


----------



## Savannah1

I'm on team :blue:


----------



## rottpaw

Savannah1 said:


> I'm on team :blue:

Congratulations! There are a bunch of us there with you! :haha:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Tanikit said:


> I think there will always be some that are wrong - even at 20 weeks there is only a 95% chance of being right which would mean based on the almost 200 people on our March list 10 of them could be told wrong - but usually they are right - 190 of us would have it right. If at all possible get it checked - we are lucky here and can get it checked multiple times since we have so many scans.
> 
> I'll still say congrats on the girl though ready :)
> 
> Is anyone else really thirsty - I was so thirsty last night that I thought my sugars were high as it is a classic sign of high sugars - I even got my insulin out to take more only to discover that my sugars were really low (they were 1.8) and I hadn't even known - good thing I tested before taking any insulin - in the end I had chocolates instead.

First pregnancy I used to keep four water bottles next to the bed, I dont know why but I was especially thirsty at night, and stayed that way until I stopped breastfeeding.


----------



## readynwilling

i booked another gender ultrasound for sunday at 9:45am. Its just a quick peek between the legs, no pics. but if they cant tell you, you don't pay. now i realize they may still tell me wrong. but if they say they are fairly sure girl, and the lab tech thought girl i will feel much better about picking out a girls name :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

omg jus realised i am 1/2 way today lol


----------



## msarkozi

woohoo for being half way!!!


----------



## natty1985

Happy Birthday Kelly :) 

I have my NHS 20 week ultrasound tomorrow hopefully she will confirm Boy then it will be 3 scans they have all said Boy , watch her say Girl now and throw a bloody spanner in the works lol!


----------



## mommy23

:cloud9: I'm on team pink!! yayyyy gotta go bk in 2wks for another though because they couldnt see heart properly xx


https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff191/spunkyvee/SP_A0272.jpg
feet :)

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff191/spunkyvee/SP_A0271.jpg


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> Happy Birthday Kelly :)
> 
> I have my NHS 20 week ultrasound tomorrow hopefully she will confirm Boy then it will be 3 scans they have all said Boy , watch her say Girl now and throw a bloody spanner in the works lol!

Unless it fell off in the meantime, I reckon you'll be okay buying blue, lmao!

But I too won't be 101% satisfied I've got a :pink: til NHS scan confirms it (and even then I'll probably wonder...)


----------



## kelly brown

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> I think there will always be some that are wrong - even at 20 weeks there is only a 95% chance of being right which would mean based on the almost 200 people on our March list 10 of them could be told wrong - but usually they are right - 190 of us would have it right. If at all possible get it checked - we are lucky here and can get it checked multiple times since we have so many scans.
> 
> I'll still say congrats on the girl though ready :)
> 
> Is anyone else really thirsty - I was so thirsty last night that I thought my sugars were high as it is a classic sign of high sugars - I even got my insulin out to take more only to discover that my sugars were really low (they were 1.8) and I hadn't even known - good thing I tested before taking any insulin - in the end I had chocolates instead.
> 
> First pregnancy I used to keep four water bottles next to the bed, I dont know why but I was especially thirsty at night, and stayed that way until I stopped breastfeeding.Click to expand...

snap i so so so thirsty at night then spend all night getting up for wee :haha:


----------



## kelly brown

mommy23 said:


> :cloud9: I'm on team pink!! yayyyy gotta go bk in 2wks for another though because they couldnt see heart properly xx
> 
> 
> https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff191/spunkyvee/SP_A0272.jpg
> feet :)
> 
> https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff191/spunkyvee/SP_A0271.jpg

love it xx


----------



## kelly brown

https://i52.tinypic.com/jzd74i.jpg its a boy xx

https://i53.tinypic.com/mwb51j.jpg 20wks 5 days xx


----------



## Lady-K

Huge congrats on all the scans!

Had a funny day today. Really achy belly, dizzy and tired. Have been feeling great so knocked me for six :(


----------



## natty1985

Awwww kelly brilliant piccs can even see his fingers and thumb :) Twin yeh i think i will be satisfied when NHS have confirmed it lol x

Were trying to decide on what colour car seat to have now can someone please look at the maxi cosi pebble in red for me and tell me what they think is it too girly? i like the emerald green but OH hates that colour and we really wanted to keep it a unisex colour just incase we had more in the future as i really dont want to be doing it all over again for the third time so its either brown , black or red ?? but he has said i can have the green footmuff so i was thinking brown ? then i saw red oh god someone please help me x


----------



## rottpaw

kelly brown said:


> https://i52.tinypic.com/jzd74i.jpg its a boy xx
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/mwb51j.jpg 20wks 5 days xx

Great pics Kelly! And LOL, our boy was about that obvious, too. I need to post our pics this weekend, but hubby says, "there's no mistaking that!" :haha::haha:


----------



## readynwilling

I took a peek natty - i think the red is pretty unisex, in fact id be tempted to say its more boyish then girly.... I got the maxi-cosi mico in chocomint (brown with teal edging), but i don't even see the cosi listed on the UK site.


----------



## Nixilix

Has anyone else had an aching shoulder pain? In in a lot of pain!


----------



## readynwilling

I have an issue with left shoulder - i think from sleeping on it so much - im a back sleeper so my shoulder is starting to hurt and pop a lot. But that doesn't sound like what you are describing Rach.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

great scan pics ladies


sorry Nixilix your having pain in your shoulder, hope you feel better really soon!


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> Has anyone else had an aching shoulder pain? In in a lot of pain!

i have had pain in my shouldr and back best go dr as mine thought it might be a blood clot dont think it is though thank god but dont know for def as refused chest x ray


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks xx

It's at the front like a nerve pain. Like a stabbing ache. Grrr. Got hot water bottle on it.


----------



## 2nd time

oh mine was across the back and achey i think mine is muscular


----------



## natty1985

Ready, ive just googled yours its looks realllllly comfy but yeh it does seem they dont do it in the uk :( I had the maxi cosi cabrio fix with Finley id definitely stay maxi cosi they are brilliant x


----------



## Rosie06

didnt get chance to post yest but had scan yest and everything with baby was perfect :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::happydance: although not ttoally convinced as been so sure it was a boy all along! Got 4d scan in 5wks so chould get it confirmed then! Also i have a slightly low lying placenta and need to go for a scan 4 wks before due date to check not overly worried as i know its quite common.

congratrs to all those who are boy or girl its sooooo exciting!


----------



## Twinminator

I wanted the red version of the car seats I have for the girls, but ended up with plain black as they had them instore and would've had to wait two weeks for red ones to be delivered (had to have new ones immediately, on insurance, as someone went into the back of my parked car in the ice this christmas).
I actually like the fact that they blend into the car's interior, I didn't think I'd take to the black... BUT by gawd it shows every soggy biscuit smear lol!! 

btw, I had the crushed shoulder syndrome after trying to stay on my left side sleeping - it feels like my skeleton's made of lead and I've been slung in a tangled heap, and I can't help but slump mis-shapen, and end up aching badly. I slept on the sofa when DH was in hospital... the back rest was brill for stopping me roll onto my back and it's softer too so didn't feel like a crumpled heap on a solid surface (does all that make ANY sense? I'm having trouble expressing myself lately..!!)


----------



## Twinminator

yay Rosie! :hugs: more girlies xxx


----------



## natty1985

so twin would you go for red or black ? im edging towards red just dont want people to think oh thats girly if you know what i mean lol x


----------



## Twinminator

Oh no, I liked the red precisely because it WAS unisex, in case I had more kids lol. So you go for it, it's what I would've had, boy or girl :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont think red is too girly. i dress my son in it sometimes and its adorable on him. in fact, he had a blue seat when he was born and people would always come up and tell us how cute our daughter was! our kids have really long eyelashes and i guess it makes my boys look like girls. besides his seat being blue he was always dressed in blue, but it still happened a lot.


----------



## Twinminator

I think unless you dress your baby boys in a tux and draw a moustache on their lip with eyeliner, and your baby girls in shocking pink taffeta dresses and spangly head bands, people will always make errors of judgement when admiring your beautiful princess (boy!) or handsome little man (girl!)


----------



## natty1985

LOL i think i will go for he red it was the name of the colour that was putting me off though as its called Ruby Red. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol sarah! my oldest daughter had long hair from the time she was born so i had to put barrettes in since she was a couple months old. my second daughter was so bald i felt bad for her so i always put headbands on her to make her look more girly.

my sons wear shirts with sports balls and ones that say daddys boy and are still mistaken. :dohh:


----------



## Twinminator

Forget the eyeliner-moustache then, go straight for scrawling "BOY" on the boys' foreheads and "GIRL" on the girls!! :rofl:

Natty, you'd think the marketing department would be more careful naming the colours of their products so that they are as broad as possible and that unisex colours can relate to girls as well as boys. "Rich Red" would've been better than "Ruby Red"! Tut. *I* should have their job.


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> Forget the eyeliner-moustache then, go straight for scrawling "BOY" on the boys' foreheads and "GIRL" on the girls!! :rofl:
> 
> Natty, you'd think the marketing department would be more careful naming the colours of their products so that they are as broad as possible and that unisex colours can relate to girls as well as boys. "Rich Red" would've been better than "Ruby Red"! Tut. *I* should have their job.

:bunny:


----------



## membas#1

Congrats on the recent scans and slowly the girls are creeping up in numbers!


----------



## Tanikit

Its been busy on here - congrats to everyone who found out what team they are on!

Nix sorry to hear about the shoulder pain - hope it feels better soon.

Work was shocking this morning - so busy, but I am learning to sit down now in consults so managed ok even though I was on my feet most of the time. Is anyone with a toddler/preschooler having them reverting to acting like a baby - at my DDs school the teachers are complaining about all the kids whose parents are pregnant - one little boy started wetting himself again and was being really difficult, my DD talks like a baby a lot and wants to be carried all the time and apparently another child wouldn't sleep til very late for a few months when his mother was pregnant - what are they picking up on? I find it very frustrating when DD does this.


----------



## Nixilix

My avatar is my little girl :)


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit, my girls are only 20 months but they have become so much more difficult and irritable since I've been pregnant, and I really feel like I'm trying super-hard not to short change them in terms of keeping a smile on my face, being patient with them, etc.
A strange phenomenon indeed.


----------



## natty1985

Afternoon girls, 

20 week scan today and was told baby has a problem with his brain the ventricles measure 11mm and should be under 10mm have to go back and have a consultant scan monday but i already have an appointment for this afternoon about other problems so going to see what he says :(

im so fed up all i want is for my baby to be healthy ive googled it and i know i should not but i just wanted some answers


----------



## Nixilix

I don't know what that is, sorry if I sound ignorant. I hope all is ok with your lil man xxxx


----------



## rottpaw

natty1985 said:


> Afternoon girls,
> 
> 20 week scan today and was told baby has a problem with his brain the ventricles measure 11mm and should be under 10mm have to go back and have a consultant scan monday but i already have an appointment for this afternoon about other problems so going to see what he says :(
> 
> im so fed up all i want is for my baby to be healthy ive googled it and i know i should not but i just wanted some answers

Oh Natty, like Nix I'm not sure what that means but I pray all is okay with your little guy!


----------



## readynwilling

Huge :hugs: Natty. I hope it all is ok


----------



## Twinminator

Natty, hope you don't mind, I did a bit of googling myself. Here's praying that they are just being ultra-thorough and that it will turn out to be just a mild exception to agreed textbook perfection in development, not all babies develop in exactly the same way do they :hugs: Sort of like some babies kick a lot and some don't - can be a sign of something, or can be that they're just not very energetic. But all cases are dealt with seriously, as it should be. At least they're not brushing it off as nothing :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

And I would totally be *way* more than fed up if I were in your shoes, especially as you've been through so much with this pg already xxxxxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty, sending you the biggest hug and loads of positive vibes. Hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## razorhips

Natty - google scares me too much so haven't tried. Big :hugs: and I am sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## Lady-K

:hug: Natty - All will be fine I'm sure. Over-caution better than indifference :)


----------



## natty1985

thanks guys, what did it say on google sarah ?


----------



## Annunakian

Aw, that would drive me bonkers. :( I hope everything is ok and he comes out perfect!


----------



## Meghan

Hey everyone, I haven't talked much on here but I follow every once in awhile. I'm due March 7th and had my 20 week scan today and add me to the Boy group! We're super excited :) 

Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## Lady-K

Hey Meghan!

Congrats on Team Blue :)


----------



## pinkycat

Natty I hope everything is ok :hugs: Hopefully they are just being cautious xx

My 20week scan is tomorrow at 10.25. Im excited but very nervous. Im thinking i will be adding to team pink. 
Will update when i get the chance xx


----------



## blessedmomma

natty- im praying for you and your little guy. hopefully everything will turn out ok.:hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Afternoon girls,
> 
> 20 week scan today and was told baby has a problem with his brain the ventricles measure 11mm and should be under 10mm have to go back and have a consultant scan monday but i already have an appointment for this afternoon about other problems so going to see what he says :(
> 
> im so fed up all i want is for my baby to be healthy ive googled it and i know i should not but i just wanted some answers

so sorry your having to go through this just keep postive i hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> My avatar is my little girl :)

love picture :baby: xx


----------



## kelly brown

rottpaw said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/jzd74i.jpg its a boy xx
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/mwb51j.jpg 20wks 5 days xx
> 
> Great pics Kelly! And LOL, our boy was about that obvious, too. I need to post our pics this weekend, but hubby says, "there's no mistaking that!" :haha::haha:Click to expand...

i no he was playing with it to lol he kept pulling it omg it was so funny that was at 16 weeks lol xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Hi natty, sorry, been offline, well the website i saw was one where a man had written to the website ('ask an MD' dot com, or something like that) saying his wife had a 20 week scan and they told her the brain ventricles were slightly enlarged; and that they were waiting on a follow-up appointment but in the meantime, should they be panicking or what, and the doctor/expert who responded basically said there are loads of reasons why the ventricle may be larger... but most times if it's only slightly enlarged, it has righted itself by the time it's scanned again and could also be partially down to sonographer's skill at measuring a moving fetus or the quality of the scanning machine itself. He didn't however say what the worst case scenarios would be, but i suppose those things are more likely to be true if the measurements are way above average... whatever 'way above average' is classed as :shrug:

I hope you get some positive answers soon xxxx


----------



## natty1985

Done so researching and it does seem a few people have gone back after 4 weeks and all is well and back to a normal mm im really hoping this is what happens, don't think we can go through this heartache i really dont


----------



## braijackava

Hope everything turns out ok natty. Got my minivan today! No more shoving 3 kids in the back of a 5 seater! And now once baby comes we can all fit in one car.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats Awesome Brai!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoCru

Due March 29th!!! Expecting a baby girl!!! :)


----------



## Tanikit

Natty sorry you are going through all that worry and hoping everything will be perfcet at the next scan - it really is very close to the cut off measurement so should be fine, but anything slightly outside "normal" makes us worry so much.

Brai great news on the van - will be so nice.

Congrats to those who have found out what team they are on now - girls are definitely catching up.

DH and I are fighting only he's gone all silent on me - very reminiscent of last pregnancy. Its probably my fault. Feeling very down today. Hopefully we can sort this out this weekend, but its very hard when he won't talk.


----------



## Twinminator

Natty, I know this is going to be the longest weekend ever for you, but try to focus on Finlay and do something relaxing to make it go faster xxx

Good luck for this morning Pinky :thumbup: You'll have to change your nickname to Bluey if it's a boy lol xx

Tanikit, going silent on you is no way for DH to behave, whether you or he believe matters are "your fault" or not. He's a husband and father, he owes it to his family as a whole to get any tension resolved as quickly as possible. Particularly as you should not be having to dwell and worry in your various conditions. I agree it's hard for men too when their OH is pregnant, but we dislike the negative changes every bit as much as they do, it is out of _every_one's control. I hope you can get that through to him somehow, perhaps in writing if he won't listen :hugs: xxx


----------



## natty1985

i googled it alot last night its all i seem to be doing and im taking some peace in the fact that some people go back and it has gone down to completely normal x


----------



## Zoya

hey girls
hope you all are doing good.....I just got my gender scan yesterday and I was desperately was looking for a girly news as I already have a boy and wanted to have a girl but I am in team blue.
a bit disappointed but now started to loving my lillte boy , he is kicking a lot and would be a g8 company to his big brother.looking forward to meet my little boy who is gonna to complete my family...:flower:

so please add me in blue team.:hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Zoya said:


> hey girls
> hope you all are doing good.....I just got my gender scan yesterday and I was desperately was looking for a girly news as I already have a boy and wanted to have a girl but I am in team blue.
> a bit disappointed but now started to loving my lillte boy , he is kicking a lot and would be a g8 company to his big brother.looking forward to meet my little boy who is gonna to complete my family...:flower:
> 
> so please add me in blue team.:hugs:

Congrats on team blue - know what you mean I was the same would have loved to be team pink but now that we know we are team blue love the bubs just the same and am looking forward to all the brotherly activities


----------



## pinkycat

Im back from my scan and all looked ok. As i thought im on team:pink: :happydance: I can go shopping now :haha: xx

ETA the sonographer said the computer software was saying it was 96% sure baby is a girl! I have never heard of that before has anyone else? xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats on team pink - have fun with the shopping.

I am so fed up with being ill - just got over the flu to get a stomach bug that knocked me flat for 36 hrs to wake up to be full of cold again.

Oh well off to DS's swimming lesson - fun ...


----------



## Twinminator

So you really are *Pinky*! Lol, like me! :happydance:
Blimey, Manchester City Council must invest a lot in their hospitals if they've got software like that, much applause! Never heard of that before.
Zoya / MumtoJ, I think there is a lot to be said for the research about some men who simply produce one gender sperm more successfully than the other gender; my Dh also has a daughter from his first marriage, so that'll bring him up to four (that he knows of LMAO - only kidding).
Natty, I'm glad that for once google is providing someone with reassurance rather than terror!, you in particular deserve a bit of good pg news. 

I'm feeling so much better this morning, I just couldn't pull it together at all yesterday, but my bump has ballooned overnight I swear, and I mean the bump, not the wind LOL. I can feel it well above my pelvic bones when I lie down now, and that is VERY sudden. I suppose I was having a hormone spurt whilst bubs was having a growth spurt!
xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats pinky on the baby girl and Zoya on your second baby boy.

Sarah glad you are feeling better today - hehe maybe mine is having a growth spurt too since the hormones seem to be swinging today. Its very hot here today again - should be moving the rooms around, but I think I need to find a fan first else nothing will get done.


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all! Congrats Pinkycat and zoya. I can't wait for sunday to confirm (for the 3rd time lol) baby is girl and then its SHOPPING TIME. My dh is dreading it :rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

Ready-, I'm pleased I'm having a girl, but having two very young girls already with PLENTY of their hand-me-downs in perfectly good condition, I do feel like I've been robbed of my spree by having a third girl! Groan... :winkwink:


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Congrats on team pink - have fun with the shopping.
> 
> I am so fed up with being ill - just got over the flu to get a stomach bug that knocked me flat for 36 hrs to wake up to be full of cold again.
> 
> Oh well off to DS's swimming lesson - fun ...

Oh Cathryn that is a lot of sickness and misery! I am so sorry! Feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

I understand when people want a certain sex dont get me wrong i would have loved one of each who wouldnt ?! But when we found out he was a he we were fine and still elated. Now im going through this i can honestly say does it REALLY matter? chances are ill get my head bitten off here but for some i hope they understand what im saying ?!!

Im not referring to anyone in here before anyone says but i know someone with 2 boys who wanted a girl and was absolutely distraught when they found out it was another boy i secretly wanted to punch her in the face lol x

A baby that is healthy and happy and in your arms at the final hurdle whether it be blue or pink to me is a blessing is it not ? x


----------



## readynwilling

I agree Natty! I was convinced (and quite happy) that baby was a boy, but now that we are thinking girl - I am equally as happy :) It was never that i wanted one over the other but that i just wanted to KNOW... and seeing as baby has so far been uncooperative, Im just excited to hopefully get an answer (whatever it may be) :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

I think it will be a girl to even the numbers up :) i must admit i was very worried yesterday when she told me our little man was a girl i nearly choked looked at OH and said can you look again only for herr to say oh yes sorry its a boy !! so easily mistaken arent they x


----------



## pinkycat

I totally agree Natty! I would have been happy if she said boy this morning, it would of been a whole new blue adventure IYSWIM but after the trouble i had at the beginning, a healthy baby is all i ask for and im thrilled with my pink bump.

Natty-I hope this weekend goes quickly for you and that Monday brings good news xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Oh I agree, I'm not disappointed by another boy and the fact that all looks good is the most important thing.

Angela - thanks for the well wishes, when I see what others are going through I can't really complain, its just getting me down a bit now.


----------



## codegirl

Gender disappointment is quite normal and most people only feel it (if they feel it at all) for very short time.

I have my 20 week scan in a few hours but I already know what team we'll be on......




:yellow::haha:


----------



## natty1985

Good lick codegirl , there is gender disappointment then there is pure selfishness from this girl i know i honestly think she would swap one of her boys for a girl silly as it sounds she is v annoying x


----------



## Twinminator

I am definitely thrilled, whatever the gender. Just wish I had a bit more spare cash so I could spree for the new bubba that's all. A boy would've meant I'd _had _to shop, lol.

But of course I'm happy, it's my flesh and blood. End of xx


----------



## Nixilix

Moving day tomorrow :)

I don't know why i put a smiley face cause I'm too tired to move! I just cleaned the bathroom of our old how so that's now out of bounds! Let's hope I don't need a pee in the night!!

So kitchen next. Ive done the cupboards and doors and oven so just hob sink and surfaces. I can't be arsed! The inlaws are coming to help, maybe MIL will fancy a spruce :)

Oh and all boxes are in kitchen so gotta get take out. Desicions decisions! 

I bought some cute Girly outfits today!


----------



## Tanikit

You sound very busy Nix! I don't think I could manage all that. The first room I have to clear is almost cleared and then will have to get the carpets cleaned - first need to get DH to move the last of the heavy stuff out of there. Will probably also air the room and sort out the decorating before moving my DD in - maybe by next weekend it will be ready to move. Have decided to leave the room upstairs for DH to sort out and once DD's room is clear I can start on it as the nursery.

At least no work this weekend!

As for gender disappointment - I wasn't disappointed at all - I did wonder though what others would think and that worried me cause I just want everyone to love this one just as much as my first DD and not to keep going on about a boy - they haven't, but its sort of an unspoken thing since there are no boy grandchildren either side yet.


----------



## 2nd time

does anyone on here have a boy and a girl lol it feels a bt like your ether a boy mommy or a girl mommy might prove that wrong on wed though lol.

oh yeah sorry forgot about you blessed but you are obviously a baby mommy lol


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, its lovely that we're at the stage of finding out genders etc, HALF WAY THERE TOMORROW!! 

Good luck for next week Natty, from the other comments its sounds very reassuring for you hun:hugs:

20w scan on Wed, staying on team yellow though! Hoping all is well with baba.

I've been really poorly last couple of weeks and ended up being admitted to hosp with pneumonia on Monday- it was awful, i'm getting there now though, just have a pile of antibiotics to get through and i should be sorted. My poor body just couldn't fight off the infection on its own despite already being on high strength antibiotics. They said its just my lowered immunity due to being pregnant, baby fine though so all is good.

Hope you're alldoing well :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

I had 2 boys than 1 girl. I didnt care then and I dont care now what we have. 10 days until we know! I figure whatever happens is meant to be. Feeling lots more movement, but also lots more pressure and crampiness.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Gender disapointment is very common just people dont care to admit it, im a mum to my 4th boy and i lost my lil man who was born sleeping in feb and agree with Natty it seems so irrelevent the gender when something like that happens your just thankful for a healthy baby!.... however! preference is a better word maybe i gotta admit id have loved a girl, i long for a daughter but dont mean id love this one any less and hes more than welcome to join our boy clan  lol


----------



## msarkozi

I see the girls are catching up to the boys now! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> Gender disapointment is very common just people dont care to admit it, im a mum to my 4th boy and i lost my lil man who was born sleeping in feb and agree with Natty it seems so irrelevent the gender when something like that happens your just thankful for a healthy baby!.... however! preference is a better word maybe i gotta admit id have loved a girl, i long for a daughter but dont mean id love this one any less and hes more than welcome to join our boy clan  lol

:( how old was your little man if you dont mind me asking x You are very very brave even the thought at the moment makes me break down x


----------



## readynwilling

Ummmmmm they are starting a July thread :shock:


----------



## msarkozi

already?!


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> does anyone on here have a boy and a girl lol it feels a bt like your ether a boy mommy or a girl mommy might prove that wrong on wed though lol.
> 
> oh yeah sorry forgot about you blessed but you are obviously a baby mommy lol

:rofl: you might catch up to me really soon at the rate your going sweets! 

i cant say i have ever been disappointed. i have felt i was having one gender and then found out it was the other or was told at a scan it was a girl only to find out at the next scan it was a boy, but that was more shock than anything.

for me as soon as i find out the gender i start dreaming of them and how they will fit into our family and feel so much more bonded.


----------



## Tanikit

Roonsma sorry you have been sick - sounds awful. Hope you will be feeling better soon - get lots of rest.

Yes I think I would be pretty shocked if they told me my girl is a boy - especially after 2 scans already. Gender does provide some identity even if the only thing it tells you for sure is a bit about what the baby will look like (personalities differ so much) 

DH and I are talking again, but I am very irritable - he has still not got up and as usual I am having to sort everything out while he sleeps - I don't even get every weekend off and sure while I work he must look after DD, but I am also very tired and also need some sleep - why does he get to sleep til 09:00 every weekend while I need to be up at 05:45 because that is when DD wakes? Sorry just hormonal and moaning and irritated and tired.


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> Roonsma sorry you have been sick - sounds awful. Hope you will be feeling better soon - get lots of rest.
> 
> Yes I think I would be pretty shocked if they told me my girl is a boy - especially after 2 scans already. Gender does provide some identity even if the only thing it tells you for sure is a bit about what the baby will look like (personalities differ so much)
> 
> DH and I are talking again, but I am very irritable - he has still not got up and as usual I am having to sort everything out while he sleeps - I don't even get every weekend off and sure while I work he must look after DD, but I am also very tired and also need some sleep - why does he get to sleep til 09:00 every weekend while I need to be up at 05:45 because that is when DD wakes? Sorry just hormonal and moaning and irritated and tired.

Don't apologise! I woke up thinking the same thing of my DH :dohh:
I could hear Lolly grizzling and grumbling and I knew it was time to get up, but my body just was not playing ball at all. I just wished that for once, _once_ in my girls' life that someone else could get them up, change their night nappies, make their drinks and porridge, feed them and then bring _me_ some tea and toast. HAHAHAHA.

I know DH goes out to work, and that he's been in hospital recently etc, but he has always slept in until silly oclock on a weekend, and I would really just like to hear the girls grizzle, roll over and be able to think "DH will take care of that today" but he wouldn't have a clue what to do.

It really doesn't bother me at all most of the time, but I think being pg, and as I get into 3rd trimester, I'm going to yearn for someone just to take over, even just for one morning or one bath time or something. I love doing it all, that's my problem, I've never wanted to delegate if I were honest, but now my body's telling me to!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

natty1985 said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Gender disapointment is very common just people dont care to admit it, im a mum to my 4th boy and i lost my lil man who was born sleeping in feb and agree with Natty it seems so irrelevent the gender when something like that happens your just thankful for a healthy baby!.... however! preference is a better word maybe i gotta admit id have loved a girl, i long for a daughter but dont mean id love this one any less and hes more than welcome to join our boy clan  lol
> 
> :( how old was your little man if you dont mind me asking x You are very very brave even the thought at the moment makes me break down xClick to expand...

Hi hun it was discovered half way through my pregnancy at my scan, he was serverely poorly! i mean proper brain damage, hernias and had a sydrome called Pataus, i continued the pregnancy till i knew more and they told me the way he was id have not carried to term, i made the heartbreaking descion a few weeks later after many bleeds and the lil mite still holding on, to end his poor life as it was torturing us both. Worse thing i ever went through, ive had loses, ectopics and many other things but this was awful. I gave birth to him in February this year, we buried him named him and he will always be part of our family. I did the right thing cuse when he was born, they did say he is serverly deformed but i had to hold at him and look at him made me realise that i made the right decision.
Sorry im sure this is last thing all you wanna hear, please bare in mind though Natty my lil boy was so bad it was obvious on the scan and i dont know much about whats going on with your lil man but i would try and stay calm till you know everything. I feel everything will be ok for you and hope you a good outcome. Here i am now with a perfectly healthy lil man and im sure Lucas was looking over this one :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Gender disapointment is very common just people dont care to admit it, im a mum to my 4th boy and i lost my lil man who was born sleeping in feb and agree with Natty it seems so irrelevent the gender when something like that happens your just thankful for a healthy baby!.... however! preference is a better word maybe i gotta admit id have loved a girl, i long for a daughter but dont mean id love this one any less and hes more than welcome to join our boy clan  lol
> 
> :( how old was your little man if you dont mind me asking x You are very very brave even the thought at the moment makes me break down xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun it was discovered half way through my pregnancy at my scan, he was serverely poorly! i mean proper brain damage, hernias and had a sydrome called Pataus, i continued the pregnancy till i knew more and they told me the way he was id have not carried to term, i made the heartbreaking descion a few weeks later after many bleeds and the lil mite still holding on, to end his poor life as it was torturing us both. Worse thing i ever went through, ive had loses, ectopics and many other things but this was awful. I gave birth to him in February this year, we buried him named him and he will always be part of our family. I did the right thing cuse when he was born, they did say he is serverly deformed but i had to hold at him and look at him made me realise that i made the right decision.
> Sorry im sure this is last thing all you wanna hear, please bare in mind though Natty my lil boy was so bad it was obvious on the scan and i dont know much about whats going on with your lil man but i would try and stay calm till you know everything. I feel everything will be ok for you and hope you a good outcome. Here i am now with a perfectly healthy lil man and im sure Lucas was looking over this one :hugs:Click to expand...

You really are so brave! I have opened a thread on here and someone has been really helpful posting back and told me her situation which ended wonderfully with a beautiful baby boy ready to be born in 27 days :) 

However someone emailed me to say that her little angel , she let go at 36 weeks as things just became so severe. It really is a 50/50 chance with Ethan at the moment and will be until he is born as it could go either way :( NEED to stay positive x


----------



## codegirl

Twinminator said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Roonsma sorry you have been sick - sounds awful. Hope you will be feeling better soon - get lots of rest.
> 
> Yes I think I would be pretty shocked if they told me my girl is a boy - especially after 2 scans already. Gender does provide some identity even if the only thing it tells you for sure is a bit about what the baby will look like (personalities differ so much)
> 
> DH and I are talking again, but I am very irritable - he has still not got up and as usual I am having to sort everything out while he sleeps - I don't even get every weekend off and sure while I work he must look after DD, but I am also very tired and also need some sleep - why does he get to sleep til 09:00 every weekend while I need to be up at 05:45 because that is when DD wakes? Sorry just hormonal and moaning and irritated and tired.
> 
> Don't apologise! I woke up thinking the same thing of my DH :dohh:
> I could hear Lolly grizzling and grumbling and I knew it was time to get up, but my body just was not playing ball at all. I just wished that for once, _once_ in my girls' life that someone else could get them up, change their night nappies, make their drinks and porridge, feed them and then bring _me_ some tea and toast. HAHAHAHA.
> 
> I know DH goes out to work, and that he's been in hospital recently etc, but he has always slept in until silly oclock on a weekend, and I would really just like to hear the girls grizzle, roll over and be able to think "DH will take care of that today" but he wouldn't have a clue what to do.
> 
> It really doesn't bother me at all most of the time, but I think being pg, and as I get into 3rd trimester, I'm going to yearn for someone just to take over, even just for one morning or one bath time or something. I love doing it all, that's my problem, I've never wanted to delegate if I were honest, but now my body's telling me to!Click to expand...

Is there anyway you can take turns on the weekend with your OH's? DH and I each sleep in one day on the weekend and the other one gets up. We've been doing that since E was weaned and it works very well. We both have to get up 6 days a week since even when I'm not working someone has to get up with E so why shouldn't each of us get one sleep in day?


----------



## kelly brown

keep strong nat xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

natty1985 said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Gender disapointment is very common just people dont care to admit it, im a mum to my 4th boy and i lost my lil man who was born sleeping in feb and agree with Natty it seems so irrelevent the gender when something like that happens your just thankful for a healthy baby!.... however! preference is a better word maybe i gotta admit id have loved a girl, i long for a daughter but dont mean id love this one any less and hes more than welcome to join our boy clan  lol
> 
> :( how old was your little man if you dont mind me asking x You are very very brave even the thought at the moment makes me break down xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun it was discovered half way through my pregnancy at my scan, he was serverely poorly! i mean proper brain damage, hernias and had a sydrome called Pataus, i continued the pregnancy till i knew more and they told me the way he was id have not carried to term, i made the heartbreaking descion a few weeks later after many bleeds and the lil mite still holding on, to end his poor life as it was torturing us both. Worse thing i ever went through, ive had loses, ectopics and many other things but this was awful. I gave birth to him in February this year, we buried him named him and he will always be part of our family. I did the right thing cuse when he was born, they did say he is serverly deformed but i had to hold at him and look at him made me realise that i made the right decision.
> Sorry im sure this is last thing all you wanna hear, please bare in mind though Natty my lil boy was so bad it was obvious on the scan and i dont know much about whats going on with your lil man but i would try and stay calm till you know everything. I feel everything will be ok for you and hope you a good outcome. Here i am now with a perfectly healthy lil man and im sure Lucas was looking over this one :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You really are so brave! I have opened a thread on here and someone has been really helpful posting back and told me her situation which ended wonderfully with a beautiful baby boy ready to be born in 27 days :)
> 
> However someone emailed me to say that her little angel , she let go at 36 weeks as things just became so severe. It really is a 50/50 chance with Ethan at the moment and will be until he is born as it could go either way :( NEED to stay positive xClick to expand...

I think when your faced with this, you have to stay brave and hope for a good outcome! there is so many things these days that can be done and you will have the best care and help now.
Just keep strong and do what ya doing think positive :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Codegirl, good set-up :thumbup: But I think because DH had just started a new business when I was heavily pregnant, that kept him away from home for weeks at a time, and maybe only came home for a day to sort a load of paperwork out then he was off again, he's never been able to be very hands on with them, and it is different with two at the same time - you have to be more confident and organised as a dad stepping in part time. Weekends when he was home, he just slept til midday with mental/physical exhaustion and I never questioned it really. It's only been the last six weeks of their life that he's actually coming home at nights, but still usually after they've gone to bed BUT he's more likely to be here weekends and have more time, so I suppose I'll eventually broach the question about sharing this new found time off he's got. Once I get my old bones rolling in the morning though, I don't mind really. At least I know where the girls "are at" if I'm in sole charge... help is nice but only if it's truly helpful iykwim.

Hoping you're all having as good a day as circumstances are allowing at the mo xxx


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Nat, we're all rooting for your little man :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Lots going on here - Shell's Angel - wow that is brave and must have been so hard.

Natty hang in there - when is your next scan - hoping and praying you get some good reassurance then.

Twinminator - that is exactly how I feel about my DH - today I was absolutely dead on my feet - I am also trying to clean the room DD is moving to and it has really been a lot of hard physical work - I asked DH to help me but he just wouldn't reply and I am tired of calling - it expends about the same energy as moving the heavy stuff myself, so I just moved it. My mother is stressing I will go into early labour but I guess now is the safest time to be doing this and it has to be done. By the way does anyone know if using a LOT of bleach is dangerous to a baby as I have been doing that too and the fumes from it are disgusting - am taking some precautions, but again - no one else to do it and it must be done.


----------



## readynwilling

Hey All!! Im super sleepy today. We did some shopping and i am contimplating doing some cleaning... 9:45am is my gender scan... so thats like 2:45pm in the UK... WOHOOO

:hugs: Natty. Stay strong hun. Lots of PMA. You have a lot of people praying for Ethan.


----------



## prettygeek

I haven't been here for a while, but my due date has moved to March 10(was March 14) and I'm having a girl!


----------



## rockabillymom

Im Due March 16th! Got my BFP on July 10th.


----------



## membas#1

The girls are catching up with the boys....


----------



## blessedmomma

shells i cant believe you went through that. i was heartbroken just reading it. i have no idea how you lived it.:cry:


----------



## membas#1

^^agreed. Can't even imagine.


----------



## linzymarie123

Due March 17th (st patricks day!) with a little boy!


----------



## readynwilling

Both my little brother and my FIL birthdays are on st. patty's day... my MIL is secretly (well not so secretly cause she keeps mentioning it :haha: ) that i go 2 weeks overdue so baby can share grandpa's b-day. I hope not cause a: I want my baby to have its OWN birthday and b: I dont WANNA go 2 weeks over :rofl: My little sister was also born on my Dad's birthday, and my DH and mom are 3 days apart so most of the birthdays i care about are multiples... and i don't need anymore of that LOL


----------



## codegirl

I went 2 weeks over with E and truthfully I was so scared about becoming an actual parent that I wouldn't let them induce me until I hit 42 weeks :haha:

No luck this time with THAT, I will probably be induced at 38 weeks :cry:


----------



## Tanikit

There's no chance of me getting even close to full term - probably also 38 weeks and that would put my next DDs birthday 3 days before mine. My first DD was born 4 days before DHs birthday (he wanted them the same day and I said no - luckily so did the gynae) so we will also have two sets of close birthdays in this family (but I am a twin so used to that) I am also hoping that I can have this baby early enough that both she and I can be home for my birthday, but will have to wait and see what happens.

Linzymarie congrats on the baby boy.
Prettygeek congrats on the girl.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Aw thanks everyone, wasnt after sympathy lol just hoping that Natty's lil man is all ok and know how the waiting can be even this time round we are so on edge (understandabley) and have to go back for a follow up detailed scan on 11th November, i just wanna know he is ok now for sure! it was a very very emotional and tough time that i am still paying the price for beleive it or not i didnt get the support i hoped for from some people but me and hubby got through it the best we could and still having councilling for our loss.

On another note, is anyone getting bleeding gums??? its driving me crazy!!!!!! every time i brush my teeth i spit out blood!


----------



## natty1985

Yes me, using corsodil does really help


----------



## pinkycat

shellsangels Huge :hugs: i cannot imagine what you have been through xx
I went to the hygienest (sp) the other day and my gums poured with blood. She said it was due to preg hormones and increased blood flow xx

Natty- I hope and pray tomorrow brings good news. I will be thinking of you and your OH xx


----------



## natty1985

I have been doing so much research and for once google has eased my mind with peoples stories. I think there is something like a 95% chance of it being nothing so to speak but it sounds like we will not know until sort of 28 weeks ! I spoke to the sonographer last night who did my private scan and she works for the NHS warrington in the day and said 11mm was not so bad if its isolated and stays the same but tomorrow is D day and we should sort of know whether it is isolated or any other defects are there x She also said she has seen up to 12mm in boys and it be ok x


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> I have been doing so much research and for once google has eased my mind with peoples stories. I think there is something like a 95% chance of it being nothing so to speak but it sounds like we will not know until sort of 28 weeks ! I spoke to the sonographer last night who did my private scan and she works for the NHS warrington in the day and said 11mm was not so bad if its isolated and stays the same but tomorrow is D day and we should sort of know whether it is isolated or any other defects are there x She also said she has seen up to 12mm in boys and it be ok x

It's good you've been able to put your mind at rest just a little bit, but I'm sure you're still dreading tomorrow. Hope all goes well xxx


----------



## natty1985

yeh i am defo dreading tomorrow half 2 is the app but i bet we dont go in until after 5 they are that terrible up here . 

Heres hoping she measures them both at something like 8.4 eh girls now thats wishful thinking :( lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Natty. I'm keeping your little guy in my thoughts and prayers.

:pink: :pink: :pink:
Baby is a girl - Team Pink for me!!!!!!!!! Had an awesome gender scan this morning... best 5 minutes/$60 of my LIFE


----------



## codegirl

Sara - :dance: So glad you know now. Now for some serious shopping :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

You bet!! Just waiting for noon for the mall to open :rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

Yay Sara, welcome to team pink! :happydance: (we'll catch up _yet_! LOL)


----------



## readynwilling

Team Pink is definately gaining lol!!


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats Sara- we are catching up!


----------



## codegirl

Could we add a tally for team yellow (for those of us chosing not to know?) I'm feeling a bit left out :cry:

If not, just tell me to stop whinning :haha:


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats to all the new mummies that joined the thread and welcome.

Congrats to all the people finding out genders. Seems the latter half of March is prone to girls! 

Still 12 days until my '20' week scan. Gosh, it's dragging.

All the best for your follow up tomorrow Natty :thumbup:


----------



## prettygeek

Congrats on the girl, Sara. Your mall doesn't open till noon?


----------



## roonsma

:hugs:Good luck for tomorrow Nat, you'll be in my thoughts x


----------



## readynwilling

Prettygeek - Yeah - most stores here are open 12-5 on sundays SUCKS!! Mon - Sat stuff is open 9-9


----------



## Twinminator

Hey, was just thinking ahead, Mothers Day this year (in th U.K. that is) was March 14th, and I thought "Ooh, I wonder whether I'll have a mother's day baby next year..."
But for some random reason, despite it normally being in March, Mother's Day is on April 3rd in 2011! (I wonder how they work it out..? :shrug: )
Don't think my bub will hold on _that_ long, hey ho!

It's May in the U.S. isn't it?


----------



## prettygeek

Twinminator said:


> Hey, was just thinking ahead, Mothers Day this year (in th U.K. that is) was March 14th, and I thought "Ooh, I wonder whether I'll have a mother's day baby next year..."
> But for some random reason, despite it normally being in March, Mother's Day is on April 3rd in 2011! (I wonder how they work it out..? :shrug: )
> Don't think my bub will hold on _that_ long, hey ho!
> 
> It's May in the U.S. isn't it?

Yes, it's May in the U.S. Maybe yours has something to do with Easter? I don't know how they figure it. Ours is always a Sunday in May but I don't know how they decide. Second Sunday in May, perhaps?

Wikipedia says "In the UK and Ireland, it follows the old traditions of Mothering Sunday, celebrated in March/April." Of Mothering Sunday, it says "As the Roman Empire and Europe converted to Christianity, this celebration became part of the liturgical calendar as Laetare Sunday, the fourth Sunday in Lent to honour the Virgin Mary and the "mother church"." I guess it does have to do with when Easter is.

Also from Wikipedia, "The United States celebrates Mother's Day on the second Sunday in May."


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah Mothers day is mid may in the US. I can always remember cause its only a week or so after my mom's b-day.


----------



## Lady-K

Gosh, Team Pink is really catching up isn't it!


----------



## crazyfrog

Am i posting in right place to be added to the list ? I'm due March 12th. Xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Yep Crazyfrog - ur in the right place!!


----------



## blessedmomma

how are we today ladies???

i am moving the end of this week so probably wont be on much til end of next week.

natty- will be checking in to see how things went sweetheart. praying for you:hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty hope your appointment has gone well been thinking of you all day.


----------



## Twinminator

Welcome Crazyfrog! :thumbup:

Can't remember if Natty's appointment was morning or afternoon.... hope all's well :shrug: xxx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: good luck today Natty. I hope everything is ok!!

My best friend just got to the hospital - she's been having contractions since 5:30 YAY... her baby is due today and might actually come today!


----------



## msarkozi

wow, the boys aren't outnumbering by a stretch anymore! Congrats to everyone! 

I just had a doctor appointment this morning, and he did a fundal measurement....his comment to that was "this is no small baby by any means"! lucky me!!! I hope if he is a big baby, they will give me a c section!


----------



## kelly brown

god any one eles having horriable heart burn god i have it every day every night early hours of the morning its waking me up i have never had heart burn in my like this pregancy is dif making up for it milk and extra strong mints are my best friend if the wife take is ture i am in for one hairy baby lol got doctors 15th nov going to get her to prescribe me something xxx


----------



## msarkozi

no heartburn for me. I was told though to take tums or maalox, and you can take up to 12 a day. and if that doesn't help, they would prescribe something. hopefully they can help you out!


----------



## natty1985

Hi girls, 

Been for follow up scan and his vents are now measuring 7.8mm !!! Well within the parameters !!! Have a scan tomorrow morning for my liver but that should be just routine !! Lots of blood to see why they WERE enlarged and she said he has a lemon shaped head but this can be a mrker for spina bifida but she has had a good luck and can not see anything to suggest it so she thinks its just the way he is :) Re scan at 28 weeks and if all is ok she will refer me bk to anti natal clinic so brill news. Scan was fantastic i was sooooo worried as she was a fetal medicine specialist she looked at EVERYTHING and so far he seems perfect ! x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Been for follow up scan and his vents are now measuring 7.8mm !!! Well within the parameters !!! Have a scan tomorrow morning for my liver but that should be just routine !! Lots of blood to see why they WERE enlarged and she said he has a lemon shaped head but this can be a mrker for spina bifida but she has had a good luck and can not see anything to suggest it so she thinks its just the way he is :) Re scan at 28 weeks and if all is ok she will refer me bk to anti natal clinic so brill news. Scan was fantastic i was sooooo worried as she was a fetal medicine specialist she looked at EVERYTHING and so far he seems perfect ! x

yay yay yay i knew it would be brilliant news bet you was so relieved ay glad all is ok with ethan hun i did private messgae you as was worried but glad your lilttle man is ok :baby: xxx


----------



## codegirl

Nat - :dance:

Haven't got heartburn with this baby (yet) but had it nasty with Edward. Had to get meds for it. So worth it, took a pill every morning and it made it so much better untill about the last month, then his foot in my gut just made everything worse.


----------



## natty1985

cheers girls, kelly just read your message think i was bit over excited and just came in here lol :)) Really pleased but god that has been 4 days of hell x


----------



## pinkycat

Kelly - iv had terrible heartburn for a few weeks now, really fed up of it. Drinking milk and rennies help.

Natty- im sooooo happy for you :happydance: I have been thinking of you all day xx


----------



## Twinminator

nat PHEW! :happydance:


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty, so glad everything looks ok. Fx for a less eventful rest of pregnancy.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay natty!!!!!! im sooooo very happy ethan is ok!!!!!! i have been praying for him. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Natty--very happy for those new scan results :dance:


----------



## 2nd time

so glad thigs are ok natty 

my scan is wed afternoon still cant decide weather to stay team:yellow: or not


----------



## Shell'sAngels

natty1985 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Been for follow up scan and his vents are now measuring 7.8mm !!! Well within the parameters !!! Have a scan tomorrow morning for my liver but that should be just routine !! Lots of blood to see why they WERE enlarged and she said he has a lemon shaped head but this can be a mrker for spina bifida but she has had a good luck and can not see anything to suggest it so she thinks its just the way he is :) Re scan at 28 weeks and if all is ok she will refer me bk to anti natal clinic so brill news. Scan was fantastic i was sooooo worried as she was a fetal medicine specialist she looked at EVERYTHING and so far he seems perfect ! x

FANTASTIC!!

so pleased everythings ok Natty :hugs::happydance:


----------



## prettygeek

Glad your appointment went well, Natty.


----------



## readynwilling

Yay Nat! Very happy for you. We were all very worried. :hugs:

2nd Time - did you stay :yellow: with your first? Obviously im a big fan of knowing (3 scans to figure it out LOL)


----------



## codegirl

gooooo team yellow!!! :dance:


:haha:


----------



## Rosie06

glad every thing went ok natty x

girls are def catching up now!!!!

im super super excited ordered my pram yesterday and should be here 2moro things seem much more real and my lil princess has a pretty full wardrobe already!!!!

anyone else ordered there prams yet?


----------



## natty1985

Rosie06 said:


> glad every thing went ok natty x
> 
> girls are def catching up now!!!!
> 
> im super super excited ordered my pram yesterday and should be here 2moro things seem much more real and my lil princess has a pretty full wardrobe already!!!!
> 
> anyone else ordered there prams yet?

Eeeeeek what have you had? Were ordering car seat and footmuff tomorrow i think and then pram in november x taking it a bit steady after my v eventful pregnancy i think xx


----------



## msarkozi

2nd time - I am all for finding out :)


----------



## readynwilling

I picked up my stroller and had one given to me a few weeks ago. I have big stuff (stoller, car seat, crib, dresser, change table) but no little stuff. i have like 3 sleepers and thats it lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Long story short I just found out in Sept. that I have a biological sister that I was separated from at 5 years of age through adoption. come to find out she has a chromosome abnormality that caused her to be mentally slow, so I was referred to a genetic counselor and got my blood work analyzed and found that I have a Balanced Inversion of my Chromosome #8. genetic counselor recommended an amniocentesis, well got my results back today and baby is perfectly normal and doesnt even carry the inversion so he wont have to worry about testing in the future when and if he decided to have children of his own.......and yes we are having a *BOY*!!!! no second guessing it!


----------



## readynwilling

Good to hear that your little man is healthy :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thank you! I was worried sick when I found out but just gave it to God and prayed daily on it and knew in my heart all would be fine and it turned out great. No one want their children to struggle or have some kind of birth defects. Adding another healthy boy to our family so excited!


----------



## prettygeek

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Thank you! I was worried sick when I found out but just gave it to God and prayed daily on it and knew in my heart all would be fine and it turned out great. No one want their children to struggle or have some kind of birth defects. Adding another healthy boy to our family so excited!

Glad to hear your baby is healthy. That sounds like a great story about your sister(not that she has an abnormality, but that you found out about her).


----------



## msarkozi

that is definitely every parents dream, is for a healthy baby! glad to hear your little guy is healthy! And that is great about finding out you have a sister!


----------



## roonsma

Great news Natty, really chuffed for you hun!! x:happydance: Hope your liver scan is as good xx

Sammy thats great news, you can relax and enjoy now!! x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks ladies, I am so ready to enjoy the rest of the pregnancy, it had definitely not been an easy go this time around. Bring on the blue!!!...lol

I have recently contacted and spoke with my biological sister, hoping we can meet sometime this summer and she will be able to meet her first nephews. we have alot of catching up to do, 16 years worth, it will be awesome.


----------



## braijackava

19 weeks today! Ultrasound in one week. I got really dizzy and sweaty at the store today, actually had to sit down. I hope this isnt the start of preeclampsia already! I was hopeing I wouldnt have to deal with that for another 10 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow sammy- thats great news!!!

2nd time- i feel sooo much closer and bonded with mine when i find out.


----------



## 2nd time

i found out with dd but still dont know about this one guess i will decide tommorow on the table lol


----------



## msarkozi

do it :)


----------



## blessedmomma

if you do find out 2nd time, i wanna know!!!! do you have any feelings on which you think it is??


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, 20w scan tomorrow-looking forward to it mostly- i really need the re-assurance all is going well in there, i'm sure you all know what i mean!! xx

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## msarkozi

good luck tomorrow Roonsma (by the way, we haven't seen you for ages in the disco thread)


----------



## roonsma

Hi Mel, i know!! I still keep up with you all but don't feel i've alot to add most of the time!! Its funny i now feel awkward in the TTC threads, it was the other way round not so long ago, i like to stalk now:haha:

Take care hunxx


----------



## codegirl

Anyone elses hips killing them? I didn't expect this pain this early. I'm walking like I'm 80!


----------



## readynwilling

Yep - feel you on the hip pain... if i walk for more that 20 min's or so my lower back/hips ache :wacko: Can't wait till were 38 weeks and REALLY have something to complain about :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

roonsma said:


> Hi Mel, i know!! I still keep up with you all but don't feel i've alot to add most of the time!! Its funny i now feel awkward in the TTC threads, it was the other way round not so long ago, i like to stalk now:haha:
> 
> Take care hunxx

I hear ya! I do a lot of stalking on that thread now too and just post where I want. I hate any of the girls feeling awkward because I'm pregnant and their not kind of thing. 

No hip pain for me, but my back and ribs totally ache, all on my right side! I find I have to avoid laying down on my back or laying on that side at all, otherwise it really hurts. Sucks, especially when you want to lay down on the couch!


----------



## MumtoJ

Codegirl - yep definate hip pain here - much earlier than last time - am going to give it a couple more days to see if it'll settle a bit, if not will have to see if I can get referred for physio.


----------



## Twinminator

I had a dream last night that I had to leave the hospital after the birth in a pair of high heels but my hips still felt like they were partly dislocated (from the birth) and the high heels made me walk with an exaggerated wiggle, but my DH thought it was sexy...despite it being veeery uncomfortable. Odd.
I like Mel have had strange rib pain, well, side pain. No rhyme or reason, some evenings sitting still makes it happen, but tonight for instance, sitting still, no problem :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

it makes me wonder if a part of the baby is under the ribs, and they are pushing on it or something?!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

To everyone who knows the sex of their baby, have you started thinking of any names yet?


----------



## msarkozi

we are naming our little one Kash Robert Patrick. OH picked the name, and it eventually grew on me


----------



## readynwilling

I want to name my little girl Jadyn, im not sure if hubby will go for it yet. I love it and don't want him to say no so i haven't told him yet :rofl:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

msarkozi said:


> we are naming our little one Kash Robert Patrick. OH picked the name, and it eventually grew on me

Beautiful Name!!

DH picked our first, we originally made a deal...lol boys he would name and girls I will name. but since this might be our last pregnancy, I fell in love with the name Jacob Michael but he's not so fond of, hoping it will grow on him.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

readynwilling said:


> I want to name my little girl Jadyn, im not sure if hubby will go for it yet. I love it and don't want him to say no so i haven't told him yet :rofl:

Thats a beautiful name too. How exciting, definitely ready for March to be here so we can hold our little babies!


----------



## msarkozi

I had a list of names that I liked, but he wouldn't agree on any of them. We only ever agreed on a girls name, so of course it had to be a boy! lol!


----------



## pinkycat

Good luck with scans roonsma and 2nd time.
2nd time -i just had to find out the gender, i couldnt wait.

We cant agree on names again. With Laura she was gong to be called Abbey till the day she was born, then we decided she didnt look like an Abbey so settled on Laura when she was 2days old :dohh: 

Iv got to see the consultant at hospital tommorrow :wacko:
I had severe PE with Ellie (in hosp from 31 wks but started at 29 i just didnt realise) she was born at 35 It started at 30 with Laura and she said it will happen again its just catching it when it does and getting the meds xx


----------



## Twinminator

Fingers crossed Pinkster :hugs:

I have my 20wk scan at 3.15pm today too (good luck roonsma & 2nd time BTW), but haven't been toooo excited as I had my private one a fortnight ago, plus she's kicking like mad* so I'm neither excited nor worried iykwim.

(* If you're familiar with the scene in chitty chitty bang bang where the childcatcher is finally cornered by the children in the palace and gets scooped up in the net and is going ballistic above eveyone's heads.... well that's my bubba every evening. Lol.)


----------



## roonsma

Thanks everone, good luck 2nd and twin for your scans today xx:hugs:

Pinky, hope the PE stays away for you hun, good luck with the appt xx:hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

well i think i will find out he sex ecied last night need to pick a name and knowing will help. i have a theory on which sex it s but will tell more later when i know if i am right lol


----------



## MumtoJ

Pinkycat - hope all goes well - sorry for my ignorance but what is PE?

Good luck with all the scans


----------



## Nixilix

I'm thinking pre eclampsia?


----------



## MumtoJ

Thanks Nix - that would make sense.


----------



## readynwilling

Have fun at the scans! 2nd Time - when is ur's again?? 

Seems like we had a whole rush of scans and its died down some... 

had a very emo night last night - but i slept better than i have in a while. I really think i need a vacay from work.


----------



## pinkycat

Twin sorry didnt mean to forget you. I know what you mean about the bouncing around, mine goes mad in the morning.

Yes nixilix is right its pre-eclampsia.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

For second timers, have you ever been told you have a low lying placenta and being watched for placenta previa at 18 weeks and had it not be a problem later on in pregnancy?


----------



## msarkozi

good luck with the scans today


----------



## membas#1

my scan is tomorrow morning 9am US time. so excited! only one more day and if baby cooperates, we'll know what team we are on! :) :dance:


----------



## MumtoJ

S_a_m_m_y said:


> For second timers, have you ever been told you have a low lying placenta and being watched for placenta previa at 18 weeks and had it not be a problem later on in pregnancy?

I had preveria last time, in most cases the placenta moves up as the uterus stretches, in my case it didn't but the majority do, have they offered you an additional scan to check it out (usually around 36 weeks?) even though mine was very low and I had to have a c-section I only had 1 very minor bleed during the pregnancy.


----------



## Lady-K

membas#1 said:


> my scan is tomorrow morning 9am US time. so excited! only one more day and if baby cooperates, we'll know what team we are on! :) :dance:

Very exciting! Can't wait for update x


----------



## Twinminator

Good luck tomorrow membas :thumbup:
Mine DIDN'T play ball, so have to go back for a re-scan as she was all curled up :dohh: and they can't fit me in again til Fri 12th November.
So glad I had the private gender scan now, I would've burst if I'd had to wait til 23+ weeks! :winkwink: :haha:

Sara, hearing you on the emo front. So much whizzing round my head the past few weeks, one little thing is bursting my floodgates. (I say 'little', but they're not little - it's just I'd take things a little more in my stride normally).

It's amazing what us ladies have already been through together, and our bubs aren't even born yet..! :hugs: xxx

PS come on appointment ladies, where's our updates?? :winkwink:


----------



## 2nd time

well i gave in and found out the sex we are on team :pink: but she wasnt 100% sure but they never are lol


----------



## 2nd time

so thats 20 boys and 18 girls we are catching up, ps my theory is a bit stupid but everyone i know who smoked prior to getting preg has had a girl its not very sientific but that was my stupid theory


----------



## msarkozi

congrats on the girl! :)


----------



## readynwilling

yay for the girl 2nd Time!!

Twin - last night i was ticked that i got home from work and made dinner (homemade mac& cheese) and when hubby walked in the door - he gave me a kiss and headed back out the door to his garage. I told him dinner would be 15 min's - well he didn't come in until after 10pm :grr: and i had already gone to bed by myself (again). I was in tears over the fact he couldn't take 15 minutes to come in and eat dinner with me and left me all alone in the house all night. Its kinda dumb, but kinda not!


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I totally get ya on that one!! OH hasn't been busy at work, so he has been home a lot during the day. I come home from work and still have to make supper, and then pretty much right after we are done eating, OH leaves the house and doesn't come home until sometime after I am in bed! It gets very frustrating.


----------



## roonsma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> For second timers, have you ever been told you have a low lying placenta and being watched for placenta previa at 18 weeks and had it not be a problem later on in pregnancy?

Yes, i had a low anterior placenta last time, i had a re-scan at 36 weeks and it had moved up(which i think they almost always do) x

AFM- Scan went well, baby perfect but same prob as twin s/he was all curled up but eventually co-operated! It was nice because the scan lasted longer waiting for the baby to move, s/he likes to keep an arm curled round his/her tummy, s/he kept patting on his/her tummy-it was sweet, as you can tell we're still on team yellow!!

Thanks for all the well wishes xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MumtoJ said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> For second timers, have you ever been told you have a low lying placenta and being watched for placenta previa at 18 weeks and had it not be a problem later on in pregnancy?
> 
> I had preveria last time, in most cases the placenta moves up as the uterus stretches, in my case it didn't but the majority do, have they offered you an additional scan to check it out (usually around 36 weeks?) even though mine was very low and I had to have a c-section I only had 1 very minor bleed during the pregnancy.Click to expand...

I have my 20 week scan on Nov. 18 so they are going to check placenta position again, and then they said the will keep monitoring it throughout the rest of the pregnancy. I only had bleeding from 6 weeks to about 11 weeks but they said it was due to subchorionic hematoma.its not covering cervix but right there on the edge. I guess all I can do is wait it out and hope it moves upward


----------



## rottpaw

S_a_m_m_y said:


> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> For second timers, have you ever been told you have a low lying placenta and being watched for placenta previa at 18 weeks and had it not be a problem later on in pregnancy?
> 
> I had preveria last time, in most cases the placenta moves up as the uterus stretches, in my case it didn't but the majority do, have they offered you an additional scan to check it out (usually around 36 weeks?) even though mine was very low and I had to have a c-section I only had 1 very minor bleed during the pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on Nov. 18 so they are going to check placenta position again, and then they said the will keep monitoring it throughout the rest of the pregnancy. I only had bleeding from 6 weeks to about 11 weeks but they said it was due to subchorionic hematoma.its not covering cervix but right there on the edge. I guess all I can do is wait it out and hope it moves upwardClick to expand...

Hi Sammy, 

I too was told that I have a low-lying placenta. The dr. said it was right on the borderline of where he recommends a follow-up check, so we too are hoping it migrates as the baby grows, and we'll be rechecked around the end of November. So far, so good though. :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I guess it doesn't matter either way since I have and umbilical hernia that will need to be surgically repaired after baby's arrival I just want to recover at the same time iykwim and preferably vag. delivery


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I just remembered that my best friend ended up delivering right at 37 weeks due to placenta previa her water broke and she was bleeding so she ended up having an emergency c-section.


----------



## rottpaw

I think they will probably check me at the end of November or early December, as scheduled, then if there is remaining concern, they will check again after that. I've been told we'll get another scan at 35 weeks anyway, to check the baby's position. guess they can also check placenta at that point again? :shrug:

I definitely understand wanting to combine recovery times! 

So meanwhile, today, baby has been kicking up a storm! :haha: I told my husband - on Monday I started to feel more regular kicks; on Tuesday I felt them even more strongly, and then today it's like there is a football game going on in there! :haha::haha: I have not been able to feel a lot of kicks except in the last week, supposedly because my placenta is also in the front (anterior) and cushions some of the early kicks. But man, I feel them now!! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

rottpaw said:


> So meanwhile, today, baby has been kicking up a storm! :haha: I told my husband - on Monday I started to feel more regular kicks; on Tuesday I felt them even more strongly, and then today it's like there is a football game going on in there! :haha::haha: :happydance:

Me too!!! This baby has been kicking the crap out of me all day! Its a nice feeling :cloud9:


----------



## msarkozi

mine likes to pull on the umbilical cord a lot. I tried asking him to stop doing it last night, but as soon as I said it, he did it again, lol! It's such a weird feeling in my belly button each time, and it kinda tickles.


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy and angela- i had placenta previa last pregnancy and mine moved up. they looked every week to see until it did. i wasnt worried because we prayed about it, but i liked to get to see him every week, lol. hoping everything turns out ok for you two!

on the other hand, my SIL who just had her son mid-october, had a lot of bleeding during labor. there was no problems with the placenta before but they had to do an emergency c-section and found out it was placenta abruption.


----------



## LuckyD

Hi all,

wow, it's been such a long time since I posted here. Most of first tri for me was a blur of vomitting and struggling to get to work. I became very anti-social and have hardly been around!

However, last few weeks are much better, growing by the day, no more nausea and feeling lots of little movements and even some kicks!

Just wanted to say congrats to all those that have found out they are having a boy or a girl - how exciting! 

We are not planning to find out the sex - so I guess that makes me another one for Team Yellow.

I hope you are all doing well - isn't time flying! March doesn't actually seem all that far away....!!

Best wishes to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

So nice to hear happy scan news, many congrats, and although it's nice to see the girls catching up, it was kind of nice being part of an elite group for a while lol :winkwink:

Mel, Sara, my DH is just the same, but always hs been. But with the sudden hospitalisation and with me being pregant, him behaving 48 going on 20 (health-wise, like he's invincible, plus the never wanting to be home if he can help it) is driving me to absolute distraction. I'm barely talking to him at the mo, because the only things I have to say are either (a) not very pleasant!!! or (b) what I've said over and over, but goes in one ear and out the other. He's very good at making the right noises and telling me I'm right, then it's torally forgotten two minutes later. :nope:
I really am despairing at the moment, I'm full of so much anger and sadness and there's just nowhere for it to go.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

msarkozi said:


> mine likes to pull on the umbilical cord a lot. I tried asking him to stop doing it last night, but as soon as I said it, he did it again, lol! It's such a weird feeling in my belly button each time, and it kinda tickles.

Is the placenta anterior? Just so you know I did a little research cause I always thought the baby's umbilical was somehow connected to mine or us pregnant ladies, well it turns out its a wives tale about your bellybutton being connected to the baby, maybe your placenta is anterior and umbilical cords near your bellybutton. :shrug: either way feeling baby move is awesome, felt the baby last night with hiccups felt like consistant little taps on my cervix :happydance:

Found this online, The Umbilical Cord: Your Unborn Child's Lifeline
During your pregnancy, the umbilical cord is your baby's connection to you. This thick cord connects your precious little one with the placenta, so that it can receive nutrients and oxygen to grow big and strong. Your belly button is a reminder of your own umbilical cord connection with your mother.


----------



## msarkozi

honestly, I have no idea. I was never told. They were supposed to measure my cervix to find out if I need to be stitched up or not, but I don't think they even done that. I think my baby is definitely lower though, as when he kicks, they are low. Sometimes it feels like I am going to have a foot or hand coming out of me! 

I was getting OH to feel the kicks last night, and I got upset because he told me he couldn't feel them. They were strong as well, so I don't know how he couldn't have felt them....I can when my hand is there.....


----------



## membas#1

One hour til scan :dance:


----------



## pinkycat

I went to hospital today to see the doctor and my BP is 160/95 so they have put me on tablets for it. This is very early even for me. midwife every other week for BP checks. Im worried about the tablets cos the doc said they can slow babys growth. I feel sick from worrying about baby :cry: xx


----------



## msarkozi

what is a regular BP level? I don't think I have ever known....I know mine was 123/66 the other day

Do you have to stay on the tablets for the duration of the pregnancy? I hope they will monitor to make sure there are no effects on the baby


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Pinkycat

So i had my 22 week drs appt today. They covered the report from my ultrasounds.

My first ultrasound showed a chromosomal abnormality... so thats why they sent me for the 2nd one.

She said that with this abnomality there is a 1 in 200 chance of the baby being born with a facial defect. 

At the second ultrasound, the tech said every thing looked normal and he was able to define all the parts of the face.

So i think everything is ok... but im really not sure. Im kinda upset, but don't think i should be. Of course i don't remember the technical jargon that the dr used so i can't really google it - and if i google chromosomal abnormality its all about downs and babies dying and stuff - and if that were the case the dr would have said that right?


----------



## pinkycat

Its around 120/70. They said i will need growth scans to monitor babys growth.
I think i will be on them till baby is here.

2nd time congrats on your little girl xx I think team pink will over take blue


----------



## 2nd time

well saw consultant today i am igh risk apparently . have anothe 8 scans coz dd was so small 

anyone eles been put on asparin


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: 2nd Time


----------



## pinkycat

Sara- if they said all was well at the 2nd scan i would take it that its all good. Must be very worrying though :hugs: xx

2nd time- im on apirin from 12 weeks til birth to prevent Pre eclampsia.How big was your DD?


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry some of you are having rough pregnancies or having a rough time.
Xxxxxxxx thinking of us all. Bring pregnant is hard.


----------



## Tanikit

Hi again - our modem died when a huge lightening strike hit the line recently and we have only got back online today.

Sorry to hear about all the worries with the pregnancies. Pregnancy is worrying even if its perfectly normal, never mind with all the troubles we all seem to be having. Really hope we can get some good news soon and that the meds people are o work. Thinking of you all.

Congrats to everyone who has found out what team they are on.

I have put on no weight since I was 16 weeks pregnant which is a bit strange and I am wondering why. I know my bby is growing because she is kicking me higher now than she was and my insulin doses have increased rapidly which is correct, but I am just staying at the same weight (shouldn't complain I guess)

I am on a cortsisone inhaler for the asthma now since it is supposed to be safer than the oral one I was on, but I am still not stable - hoping that will happen once in third trimester. My sugars are a little unstable too, but not too bad and I know when I am low before I pass out which is always good.

Still moving my eldest DDs room and have a lot of sorting out to do, but while sorting I have also found a lot of our baby stuff which is good and will make sorting the nursery out easier. I do still need to get the rest of the things before deciding what I must buy.

Hormonally I have been irritable lately especially with DD, but some of that may also be the very frustrating things that have been happening - like a car that doesn't want to start and a modem getting struck by lightning and a daughter who is still awake at 21:20 and a bill from a doctor who didn't get my medical aid number right. Sigh... whoever I am irritable with will have to put up with it then. :)

Sorry for the long update.


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> Sorry some of you are having rough pregnancies or having a rough time.
> Xxxxxxxx thinking of us all. Bring pregnant is hard.

^^^ What Nix said!!! :kiss: So so tough at times. xxx

Wonder how membas got on...??
(Hope you're not worried to post your happy scan news in the midst of others' suffering, it's the good news that cheers us up hey ladies :hugs: )


----------



## readynwilling

Twinminator said:


> Wonder how membas got on...??
> (Hope you're not worried to post your happy scan news in the midst of others' suffering, it's the good news that cheers us up hey ladies :hugs: )

I agree :hugs:

Glad to hear you ok Tanakit!! I am pretty emo these days as well - easily in tears, and have very little to no patience. 

And i have put on 16lbs in 6 weeks :shock: i don't even know how :wacko: I mean i eat pretty good, not eating that many excess calories though. Dr didn't seem too worried. Told me to start thinking about my food choices, and getting out for walks, and gave the form to go get my GD test done at 24 weeks. I booked the day off work to do it as i hear some people feel unwell.


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> Sara- if they said all was well at the 2nd scan i would take it that its all good. Must be very worrying though :hugs: xx
> 
> 2nd time- im on apirin from 12 weeks til birth to prevent Pre eclampsia.How big was your DD?

dd was 5lb 2 oz and over due by a week i have low blood pressure so not sure about the asprin


----------



## 2nd time

i got a gd test on 14th december hope it dont make me ill lol had enough of that [email protected]


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I have my form to get my GD test done at 24 weeks as well. I've had to do this before for regular diabetes, and it wasn't so bad. Just bring a book with you! The orange drink they give you isn't the best tasting, but waiting around for the time after is boring...and then it's just blood they take. I will be completely shocked if mine comes back negative, as I am fully expecting it to be positive since I was chunky to begin with.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

RE Blood Pressure:

From the US Institute of Health:
Optimal: Systolic Less than 120, Diastolic Less than 80 
Normal: Systolic Less than 130, Diastolic Less than 85 
High-normal: Systolic Less than 140, Diastolic Less than 90 
Mild Hypertension: Systolic Less than 160, Diastolic Less than 100 
Moderate Hypertension: Systolic Less than 180, Diastolic Less than 110 
Severe Hypertension: Systolic 180 or more, Diastolic 110 or more


and as for being Emotional....I cry so much with this pregnancy but not my first. For example last night my son woke up crying.....going through growth spurt, so went to fix a bottle (currently weaning off of bottle) and ended up spilling the whole bottle off the side of the counter and in between the fridge where I hide my recycled grocery bags....I bawled...how stupid is that....talk about way emotional this time......lol :dohh:


----------



## roonsma

readynwilling said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how membas got on...??
> (Hope you're not worried to post your happy scan news in the midst of others' suffering, it's the good news that cheers us up hey ladies :hugs: )
> 
> I agree :hugs:
> 
> Glad to hear you ok Tanakit!! I am pretty emo these days as well - easily in tears, and have very little to no patience.
> 
> And i have put on 16lbs in 6 weeks :shock: i don't even know how :wacko: I mean i eat pretty good, not eating that many excess calories though. Dr didn't seem too worried. Told me to start thinking about my food choices, and getting out for walks, and gave the form to go get my GD test done at 24 weeks. I booked the day off work to do it as i hear some people feel unwell.Click to expand...

Hi ready, i had a GTT whe i was having my LO, i felt ok for a while afterwards but then later went all faint and crappy, i'm prob going to book the day off just in case x



2nd time said:


> pinkycat said:
> 
> 
> Sara- if they said all was well at the 2nd scan i would take it that its all good. Must be very worrying though :hugs: xx
> 
> 2nd time- im on apirin from 12 weeks til birth to prevent Pre eclampsia.How big was your DD?
> 
> dd was 5lb 2 oz and over due by a week i have low blood pressure so not sure about the asprinClick to expand...

I'm on aspirin as i had high BP with my LO and the start of PE, all i can say is take it with food as it can irritate your stomach, seems its the norm now to give it to poss PE sufferers x


----------



## membas#1

Twinminator said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Sorry some of you are having rough pregnancies or having a rough time.
> Xxxxxxxx thinking of us all. Bring pregnant is hard.
> 
> ^^^ What Nix said!!! :kiss: So so tough at times. xxx
> 
> Wonder how membas got on...??
> (Hope you're not worried to post your happy scan news in the midst of others' suffering, it's the good news that cheers us up hey ladies :hugs: )Click to expand...

Hi ladies--taken me forever to get online today--i got to work and between family phone calls/text messages, emails at work, phone ringing and meetings--well it's been a long but exciting day!

We are on team...................................................................................

PINK

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

Thrilled and surprised :) SO was a touch more surprised than me, but thrilled nonetheless. So we are adding to the girls :) and happy to do so! Here are some pics. All measurements are good and they moved us up a bit to EDD 3/21 based on measurements. The tech said 95% sure girl and then the doctor came in and did another quick ultrasound so he could look at images himself and he also said girl...so pretty confident with this one :)

I am sorry to hear about the folks having problems. My thoughts are with you :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5









Scan 2_2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5









Scan 3_2_2.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5









Scan 4_2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## braijackava

So will aspirin help prevent you from getting high BP during pregnancy? I have had it the last 3 pregnancies and even thought I have a 90% chance of getting it again, I would love not to! 
According to my BP machine
Category  Systolic/top number Diastolic/bottom number
Normal less than 120 less than 80
Prehypertension 120-139 80-89
Hypertension stage 1 140-159 90-99
Hypertension stage 2 160 or higher 100 or higher

My doctor always considered it to be bad enough to go into the hospital if my blood pressure was ever over 140/90. I think the highest I got was 160/105 or something like that. Pretty much if you get a blood pressure over 140/90, they will monitor you more closely, and if you keep having high numbers they do other tests. They check the level of protein in your urine and ask about symptoms like spots in your vision and headaches. If they diagnose you with high blood pressure, if it is before 20 weeks they put you on meds, and if its after 20 weeks it is preeclampsia and usually it is bedrest. With my first son bedrest did not work very well so I had to get steriod shots and be monitored in the hospital for 6 weeks. All three of my kids were delivered early due to it.


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for team pink Membas!!! And i moved your date up! Congrats


----------



## braijackava

Yay for team pink catching up!


----------



## blessedmomma

membas- yay for pink!

so sorry to the ones having a hard time right now :cry:


----------



## Twinminator

braijackava said:


> So will aspirin help prevent you from getting high BP during pregnancy? I have had it the last 3 pregnancies and even thought I have a 90% chance of getting it again, I would love not to!
> According to my BP machine
> Category Systolic/top number Diastolic/bottom number
> Normal less than 120 less than 80
> Prehypertension 120-139 80-89
> Hypertension stage 1 140-159 90-99
> Hypertension stage 2 160 or higher 100 or higher
> 
> My doctor always considered it to be bad enough to go into the hospital if my blood pressure was ever over 140/90. I think the highest I got was 160/105 or something like that. Pretty much if you get a blood pressure over 140/90, they will monitor you more closely, and if you keep having high numbers they do other tests. They check the level of protein in your urine and ask about symptoms like spots in your vision and headaches. If they diagnose you with high blood pressure, if it is before 20 weeks they put you on meds, and if its after 20 weeks it is preeclampsia and usually it is bedrest. With my first son bedrest did not work very well so I had to get steriod shots and be monitored in the hospital for 6 weeks. All three of my kids were delivered early due to it.

^^^^^ ...which is why I've been so mad at my DH this week, who was in hospital with a blood pressure of 220/135 and was told he was lucky his organs didn't start packing up, but has continued to smoke, skip meals and go to the pub despite having to go on the max amount of Perindopril, which has still only brought his BP down to the 170-180's over 120 :nope:

But to cut a long story short, I scared the bejeezus out of him yesterday afternoon and so far as I know, he hasn't had a cigarette since (judging by his mood anyway...) So I'm watching this space to see if a leopard really can change its spots :shrug:

On a happier note *WELCOME TO TEAM PINK MEMBAS* :happydance:


----------



## Lady-K

Huge congratulations on your pink bundle Membas!


----------



## MumtoJ

Sarah (twin) - how did you scare him - still trying to get my OH to quit as well.

Membas - congrats on team pink

Slowly on the mend here after all the bugs we've been getting - still exhausted as DS still not sleeping very well but am now off work on hols until the 9th November. DS's birthday on the 6th so will be making a cake this week - when asked what type "strawberry" so looking for ideas now.

Hope all are well


----------



## Twinminator

Cathryn.. it's been a catalogue of things since he got out of hospital, and we'd talked calmly and at length about what needed to change, all of which he agreed with then ignored. 
But the last straw (out of a veritable haystack this week) was that he had yet another hospital appointment yesterday at cardiology which they said could take quite a while, into late afternoon, yet his preparation for it was several cigarettes, no breakfast/lunch despite my offers to make something, a pack-up, anything ("No, I'll be fine, I'll have something when I get home...")
I snapped. I was meant to be taking him but refused. I told him their was no shame in failing to stick to the guidelines, but to not make one ounce of effort other than making the right noises, was an insult and embarrassment to the family that loved him and that by the time I was his age (he's 14yrs older than me) all I had to look forward to was the heartbreaking questions of three impressionable, hormonal teenage girls who had lost their father far too soon.
And why should I stand by and let me and my girls watch him deteriorate when he's made absolutely no effort to help himself? I said unless he at least showed us we mattered enough to give a healthier lifestyle a whirl - not asking for miracles, just a little effort - we would NOT stick around to see the inevitable.
I think he really believed I'd have packed my bags and disappeared by the time he got back from the hospital. But since he got back yesterday, he's finally picked up the gum, the inhaler, used sugar free sweets, etc etc. He had breakfast before he left for work and took a packed lunch with him.
FINGERS CROSSED xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

fingers crossed he makes an effort and a good one. good on you for giving him an earful


----------



## rottpaw

S_a_m_m_y said:


> RE Blood Pressure:
> 
> From the US Institute of Health:
> Optimal: Systolic Less than 120, Diastolic Less than 80
> Normal: Systolic Less than 130, Diastolic Less than 85
> High-normal: Systolic Less than 140, Diastolic Less than 90
> Mild Hypertension: Systolic Less than 160, Diastolic Less than 100
> Moderate Hypertension: Systolic Less than 180, Diastolic Less than 110
> Severe Hypertension: Systolic 180 or more, Diastolic 110 or more
> 
> 
> and as for being Emotional....I cry so much with this pregnancy but not my first. For example last night my son woke up crying.....going through growth spurt, so went to fix a bottle (currently weaning off of bottle) and ended up spilling the whole bottle off the side of the counter and in between the fridge where I hide my recycled grocery bags....I bawled...how stupid is that....talk about way emotional this time......lol :dohh:


Don't feel bad, Sammy. Last night I could not sleep between 4-7 a.m. because hubby was snoring. I have to go to work today (exhausted) and was so frustrated and emotional by about 7 that I was crying as I tried to go back to sleep. Normally, I might be angry LOL, but not cry about it. I'm all emotional too, and over the strangest things. :wacko: But it's all for a good cause! Baby was kicking while I was awake, letting me know I was keeping him awake too! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

readynwilling said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> So meanwhile, today, baby has been kicking up a storm! :haha: I told my husband - on Monday I started to feel more regular kicks; on Tuesday I felt them even more strongly, and then today it's like there is a football game going on in there! :haha::haha: :happydance:
> 
> Me too!!! This baby has been kicking the crap out of me all day! Its a nice feeling :cloud9:Click to expand...

It is fun! It doesn't hurt yet, so I still enjoy it LOL! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> sammy and angela- i had placenta previa last pregnancy and mine moved up. they looked every week to see until it did. i wasnt worried because we prayed about it, but i liked to get to see him every week, lol. hoping everything turns out ok for you two!
> 
> on the other hand, my SIL who just had her son mid-october, had a lot of bleeding during labor. there was no problems with the placenta before but they had to do an emergency c-section and found out it was placenta abruption.

Hey Melissa! 

I'm hoping when they recheck, it will have moved to a safer position. I'm not overly concerned with the idea of c-section if it becomes necessary, as long as everyone comes thru safely  As you said, we'll pray about it and leave it with God. Meanwhile, I am really enjoying all baby's kicks! :haha: 

How is the move going? We've been moving furniture and stuff around for the painting and carpet, and i've been thinking of you because that's too much for me right now - I can't even imagine trying to move the whole house at this moment. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> honestly, I have no idea. I was never told. They were supposed to measure my cervix to find out if I need to be stitched up or not, but I don't think they even done that. I think my baby is definitely lower though, as when he kicks, they are low. Sometimes it feels like I am going to have a foot or hand coming out of me!
> 
> I was getting OH to feel the kicks last night, and I got upset because he told me he couldn't feel them. They were strong as well, so I don't know how he couldn't have felt them....I can when my hand is there.....

Hey Melissa! 

They check your cervix during the 18-20 week scan (which I believe you've already had, right?) I was concerned about that too, and specifically asked our doc because I was thinking they might need to do a pelvic or something to see. But our perinatologist (who did our 18 week anatomy/anomaly scan) showed me on the screen how they can see your cervix during the ultrasound. He said mine was fine and if they did not say anything to you, yours is probably fine too. But I would not hesitate to ask next time you go in, just to be sure. :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: Pinkycat
> 
> So i had my 22 week drs appt today. They covered the report from my ultrasounds.
> 
> My first ultrasound showed a chromosomal abnormality... so thats why they sent me for the 2nd one.
> 
> She said that with this abnomality there is a 1 in 200 chance of the baby being born with a facial defect.
> 
> At the second ultrasound, the tech said every thing looked normal and he was able to define all the parts of the face.
> 
> So i think everything is ok... but im really not sure. Im kinda upset, but don't think i should be. Of course i don't remember the technical jargon that the dr used so i can't really google it - and if i google chromosomal abnormality its all about downs and babies dying and stuff - and if that were the case the dr would have said that right?

:hugs: Sara, 

Try not to worry. I would work with the information provided by the second ultrasound, which sounds like it was normal. And yes, I think if they had meant Downs or anything like that, they definitely would have told you. Maybe as you get farther along you can get a 3D ultrasound and feel more certain, but if the second one looked good, I'm betting evrything is fine! :hugs:

And sorry, guys, for all the posts from me. I don't know how to quote multiple posts in one reply!


----------



## rottpaw

Twinminator said:


> braijackava said:
> 
> 
> So will aspirin help prevent you from getting high BP during pregnancy? I have had it the last 3 pregnancies and even thought I have a 90% chance of getting it again, I would love not to!
> According to my BP machine
> Category Systolic/top number Diastolic/bottom number
> Normal less than 120 less than 80
> Prehypertension 120-139 80-89
> Hypertension stage 1 140-159 90-99
> Hypertension stage 2 160 or higher 100 or higher
> 
> My doctor always considered it to be bad enough to go into the hospital if my blood pressure was ever over 140/90. I think the highest I got was 160/105 or something like that. Pretty much if you get a blood pressure over 140/90, they will monitor you more closely, and if you keep having high numbers they do other tests. They check the level of protein in your urine and ask about symptoms like spots in your vision and headaches. If they diagnose you with high blood pressure, if it is before 20 weeks they put you on meds, and if its after 20 weeks it is preeclampsia and usually it is bedrest. With my first son bedrest did not work very well so I had to get steriod shots and be monitored in the hospital for 6 weeks. All three of my kids were delivered early due to it.
> 
> ^^^^^ ...which is why I've been so mad at my DH this week, who was in hospital with a blood pressure of 220/135 and was told he was lucky his organs didn't start packing up, but has continued to smoke, skip meals and go to the pub despite having to go on the max amount of Perindopril, which has still only brought his BP down to the 170-180's over 120 :nope:
> 
> But to cut a long story short, I scared the bejeezus out of him yesterday afternoon and so far as I know, he hasn't had a cigarette since (judging by his mood anyway...) So I'm watching this space to see if a leopard really can change its spots :shrug:
> 
> On a happier note *WELCOME TO TEAM PINK MEMBAS* :happydance:Click to expand...


Oh Sarah, how scary about your hubby's situation. PLEASE don't give up trying to make him take it seriously. He needs to get that BP under control and you should not have the stress of worry about that on top of everything!! Pleaes keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Twinminator said:


> Cathryn.. it's been a catalogue of things since he got out of hospital, and we'd talked calmly and at length about what needed to change, all of which he agreed with then ignored.
> But the last straw (out of a veritable haystack this week) was that he had yet another hospital appointment yesterday at cardiology which they said could take quite a while, into late afternoon, yet his preparation for it was several cigarettes, no breakfast/lunch despite my offers to make something, a pack-up, anything ("No, I'll be fine, I'll have something when I get home...")
> I snapped. I was meant to be taking him but refused. I told him their was no shame in failing to stick to the guidelines, but to not make one ounce of effort other than making the right noises, was an insult and embarrassment to the family that loved him and that by the time I was his age (he's 14yrs older than me) all I had to look forward to was the heartbreaking questions of three impressionable, hormonal teenage girls who had lost their father far too soon.
> And why should I stand by and let me and my girls watch him deteriorate when he's made absolutely no effort to help himself? I said unless he at least showed us we mattered enough to give a healthier lifestyle a whirl - not asking for miracles, just a little effort - we would NOT stick around to see the inevitable.
> I think he really believed I'd have packed my bags and disappeared by the time he got back from the hospital. But since he got back yesterday, he's finally picked up the gum, the inhaler, used sugar free sweets, etc etc. He had breakfast before he left for work and took a packed lunch with him.
> FINGERS CROSSED xxx

I hope he realises how lucky he is to have you and your girls, big :hugs: xx


----------



## Twinminator

Bless your heart Angela :hugs:

And I don't know how other people quote loads of posts in one go either, otherwise I'd do it more often! :thumbup: Hope everyone's having a better day today... Thank-Crunchie-It's-Friday :flower:

On a slightly different note, those of you who have children old enough to have lost some milk teeth already... Lolly has got a few crooked milk teeth, in particular one of her top front teeth has stopped growing because of the diagonal angle it's at! Just wondered if there's any chance this will impact on the way her adult teeth may turn out, or if it's nothing to worry about? Thanks in advance if you've got any wisdom for me xxx (No pun intended lol)


----------



## Twinminator

Cheers Roonsma :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

rottpaw said:


> Hey Melissa!
> 
> They check your cervix during the 18-20 week scan (which I believe you've already had, right?) I was concerned about that too, and specifically asked our doc because I was thinking they might need to do a pelvic or something to see. But our perinatologist (who did our 18 week anatomy/anomaly scan) showed me on the screen how they can see your cervix during the ultrasound. He said mine was fine and if they did not say anything to you, yours is probably fine too. But I would not hesitate to ask next time you go in, just to be sure. :flower:

yes, I had my scan at 19.5 weeks....I thought they had to do it the other way though, with the probe? They never did say anything to me at all, so I would hope everything is ok. I don't know if they actually sent the results off to the gyno too, or just my dr?! The tech pretty much never said a word to me during the whole scan. He was having such problems getting everything he needed from the baby as he was too active. He told me that at the end, and that he almost gave up! Glad he didn't! I have a 3d scan coming up in 2 weeks, so I might question them as well (just not sure if they tell you that kind of stuff, as it is a scan just for the fun of it).


----------



## Lady-K

https://images.cooltext.com/1820288.gif 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MumtoJ

Twin, do you take them to the dentist yet? if your worried just take them up and let the dentist have a look they will be able to advise if there is anything to worry about - I know its an issue if there is any decay as this can affect follow on teeth but as to how they are positioned I'm not sure as there are only 20 milk teeth but 32 adult teeth so ?????


----------



## Twinminator

I could do that, thanks, will keep googling for now wink! (naughty twin, lol)

Lady-K, how DID you do that?? :)


----------



## Lady-K

Twinminator said:


> Lady-K, how DID you do that?? :)

The 'half-way' picture? Just Googled "cool text generator". It's something the kids at school showed me, lol.


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Hey Melissa!
> 
> They check your cervix during the 18-20 week scan (which I believe you've already had, right?) I was concerned about that too, and specifically asked our doc because I was thinking they might need to do a pelvic or something to see. But our perinatologist (who did our 18 week anatomy/anomaly scan) showed me on the screen how they can see your cervix during the ultrasound. He said mine was fine and if they did not say anything to you, yours is probably fine too. But I would not hesitate to ask next time you go in, just to be sure. :flower:
> 
> yes, I had my scan at 19.5 weeks....I thought they had to do it the other way though, with the probe? They never did say anything to me at all, so I would hope everything is ok. I don't know if they actually sent the results off to the gyno too, or just my dr?! The tech pretty much never said a word to me during the whole scan. He was having such problems getting everything he needed from the baby as he was too active. He told me that at the end, and that he almost gave up! Glad he didn't! I have a 3d scan coming up in 2 weeks, so I might question them as well (just not sure if they tell you that kind of stuff, as it is a scan just for the fun of it).Click to expand...

Well, our scan was done by a tech and then the perinatologist (doc) actually repeated portions of it himself, I guess to double check the tech's measurements. I asked him about the cervix and he showed me on screen how he could tell that mine should be fine. Be sure to ask your doc, just because it sounds like your doc will be the one actually reviewing your scan results. But I would not worry in the meantime! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I definitely hope there is nothing to worry about. My mom said that she only discovered she needed to be stitched up by her doctor appointments. But at any of my doctor appointments, it's just been the urine analysis, swelling check, weight, listening to the heartbeat, and on the last one a fundal measurement. I had read in the pregnancy books that they generally check out things down there for you, but I haven't had any of that. Have you?


----------



## braijackava

Strawberry cake shouldnt be to hard compared to what my daughter asked for. At first it sounded normal chocolate cake, chocolate frosting, cherries.....then she added bacon! So we did chocolate cupcakes with chocolate frosting and cherries on top, and chocolate covered bacon. She loved it! Haha

My daughter actually had her two front baby teeth come in brown with no enamel on them. She had to have them both capped when she was about 1 or 2. The dentist never said anything about her permanant teeth being affected. She has only lost her 2 front bottom teeth so far, and the one that grew in looks perfectly normal.

3 days until half way and ultrasound!!! Soooo excited!
One quick question for anyone from the U.S. Last Halloween we lived in Utah, where if Halloween lands on a Sunday they do trick or treating on Saturday. I know stupid right? Anyways this year we are in Minnesota, so do they just do trick or treating on Halloween or do they change it to Saturday to?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## msarkozi

wow, that is different! I have never heard of them switching the trick or treating like that. We definitely don't do that here in Alberta.....can't wait to carve my pumpkin tomorrow!


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats membas on your little girl xx

2nd time - 5lb 2 bless her! Will you have a growth scan with this one as DD was on the small side?

Sarah- Ellie 's bottom 2teeth were crooked but her *big* teeth have grown fine xx


----------



## MumtoJ

I am doing a midnight walk for a charity (Compton Hospice)tomorrow night - I'm sticking my cap out - but please don't feel obligated - if you would like to donate the link is 

https://www.justgiving.com/Team-Tarmac 

Thanks in advance to anyone who does. xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> sammy and angela- i had placenta previa last pregnancy and mine moved up. they looked every week to see until it did. i wasnt worried because we prayed about it, but i liked to get to see him every week, lol. hoping everything turns out ok for you two!
> 
> on the other hand, my SIL who just had her son mid-october, had a lot of bleeding during labor. there was no problems with the placenta before but they had to do an emergency c-section and found out it was placenta abruption.
> 
> Hey Melissa!
> 
> I'm hoping when they recheck, it will have moved to a safer position. I'm not overly concerned with the idea of c-section if it becomes necessary, as long as everyone comes thru safely  As you said, we'll pray about it and leave it with God. Meanwhile, I am really enjoying all baby's kicks! :haha:
> 
> How is the move going? We've been moving furniture and stuff around for the painting and carpet, and i've been thinking of you because that's too much for me right now - I can't even imagine trying to move the whole house at this moment. :hugs:Click to expand...

i will be praying for you and your baby boy hunny! we are boxing up everything today and moving everything tomorrow. hubby is putting in carpet tonight. painting next weekend. we have so much to do! just taking it all one step at a time right now. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

braijackava said:


> Strawberry cake shouldnt be to hard compared to what my daughter asked for. At first it sounded normal chocolate cake, chocolate frosting, cherries.....then she added bacon! So we did chocolate cupcakes with chocolate frosting and cherries on top, and chocolate covered bacon. She loved it! Haha
> 
> My daughter actually had her two front baby teeth come in brown with no enamel on them. She had to have them both capped when she was about 1 or 2. The dentist never said anything about her permanant teeth being affected. She has only lost her 2 front bottom teeth so far, and the one that grew in looks perfectly normal.
> 
> 3 days until half way and ultrasound!!! Soooo excited!
> One quick question for anyone from the U.S. Last Halloween we lived in Utah, where if Halloween lands on a Sunday they do trick or treating on Saturday. I know stupid right? Anyways this year we are in Minnesota, so do they just do trick or treating on Halloween or do they change it to Saturday to?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

I think it's safe to say halloween for you in Minnesota will be Sunday. The likely reason for the switch in Utah is the large population LDS/mormon religion. They do not partake in certain activities on Sundays. I think with Utah becoming more diverse it's likely not that way across the board in the state, but left to the neighborhoods or communities. 

Have fun on your Sunday Halloween!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats on half way Lady-K!


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> Congrats membas on your little girl xx
> 
> 2nd time - 5lb 2 bless her! Will you have a growth scan with this one as DD was on the small side?
> 
> Sarah- Ellie 's bottom 2teeth were crooked but her *big* teeth have grown fine xx

having 8 more scans lol


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Everyone!!

Im feeling MUCH MUCH better today.

Sarah (twin) - Im glad something you said got through to hubby (or seems to have). You and your girls deserve for him to be getting his crap together and getting healthy :hugs:

Lady-K - HAPPY HALFWAY!!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> I definitely hope there is nothing to worry about. My mom said that she only discovered she needed to be stitched up by her doctor appointments. But at any of my doctor appointments, it's just been the urine analysis, swelling check, weight, listening to the heartbeat, and on the last one a fundal measurement. I had read in the pregnancy books that they generally check out things down there for you, but I haven't had any of that. Have you?

I've not had any pelvics since my first OB appt (which was around 12 weeks). They told me all the rest will be basically what you described, just weight etc. but no real exam. I would say definitely ask your dr. and make sure you are comfortable that they have actually checked in whatever manner is needed, just so you feel safe.


----------



## msarkozi

I'm just worried that if something was to happen, it might be too late to fix it kind of thing. But so far, everything has been good, so I am hoping I am ok.


----------



## membas#1

My doctor also does not do internal exams--just weigh in, question/answer, HB check and soon measurements. She did a pelvic internal exam at my 10 week visit as I hadn't had one in 9 months and it's common to have one on your first visit if you haven't had one recently--at least at my clinic.

Oh and my baby girl is moving more now :dance: go baby go! love to feel it...today she startled me with a kick near my belly button


----------



## msarkozi

It's a great feeling eh?! :)

I haven't had anything at all, so I thought it was kind of weird......


----------



## natty1985

Hi Girlies , 

Hope everyone is ok :) Blessed Good luck with the move tomorrow, Pinkly, everytime you comment i just have to smile your daughter is GORGEOUS SOOOO CUTE :)

On my 20 week scan they said i have an anterior placenta but to be honest it really hasnt changed anything in the way that i feel him move, if anything he is more active than Finley ever was, i feel majority of my kicks above my belly button , they are really strong for 22 weeks :)

We bought his car seat and foot muff for the car seat, moses basket and some other bits and bobs this week, seems alot more real :)

Cant wait for our scan in december really wanna be referred bk to routine antenatal care not under a fetal medicine specialist :( Baby has a lemon shaped head apparently which is a very big sign of SB but consultant said she has checked EVERYTHING and can not see anything to make her think SB could be the case, he seems a healthy baby and has wrote in my notes the lemon shaped head is a normal variant ?!

Can someone please offer some words of reassurance lol i know it in black and white but how would you feel if you were told this and whats everyones perception of a normal variant ?

Sorry this is sooooooo long x


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Natty. Im sure that the dr's are right - they can't find anything else to suggest SB, then thats what i would go with. :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Double post sorry


----------



## Tanikit

Natty glad that your scan was good - I know I would worry like you are too, but I guess you will just have to trust that things are ok based on what you know now - sure its all fine - they usually are more cautious about these things and would rather say there is a problem that turns out ok than that there isn't and then find out later they were wrong.

Membas congrats on the baby girl - the girls have managed to catch up it seems! Wonder what the final result will be.

Someone asked me when my baby was due the other day and I said in 4 months time - that is pretty scary - trouble was they thought I was much further than that - I am feeling quite big and think I will be huge when baby is born even though I haven't put on that much weight (yet)

My car went in because it wasn't starting and I nearly cried after they phoned me - what had been a very small quote based on what they thought was wrong suddenly went to an enormous quote (more than 10x higher than they had said originally) - I cannot afford to fix it at all if it is that price. So now we are going to take it and get a few more quotes because I do not trust that these people tell the truth about what is wrong with a car and I am hoping it might be simpler.


----------



## Nixilix

Up another box tanikit!! Hope car gets sorted. Xx


----------



## Twinminator

I just wrote a long post, then hit return to start yet another paragraph but the curser had moved out of the box so by hitting it, I somehow deleted everything! AAAGH! :brat:

Anyway, to briefly get the girst of what I was saying...

Natty, nhs do tend to err on the side of caution these days, so I'm sure if there was any doubt in their mind, they'd treat it as such. FX'd for you xx

Tanikit, bummer about the ruddy car!!! I'm a believer that it's largely down to the original manufacturing of a car that dictates whether it's going to cost you dearly all its life or not... but there's no harm in shopping around, what might seem like a big job to one garage may be something another garage does day in day out, therefore they may solve it quicker and therefore more cheaply...? Here's hoping anyway xx PS I had a cashier in the supermarket say to me the other day, simply: "When's it due? December? January?" My initial affrontedness made way for embarrassment and I actually lied and said February, so I didn't have to endure the :shock: look on her face!!! :blush: But then, someone else I know who I saw a day or two later was telling me "Aw, it's so small and neat!" So I'm confuddled! :shrug:

Hope you all have a fab weekend, a good halloween (and by 'good' I mean 'fun' if you're partaking, and 'unexexpectedly yet blissfully quiet' if you're not lol)

PPS anyone else got a best friend who loathes your DH? My friend and her DH keep saying they don't understand why I'm still here iykwim, and are super-supportive when they think things are going wrong, and then last night when I texted her to say DH has kept up the no-smoking, etc, she barely acknowledges it and is almost huffy, which is upsetting, because I thought it was a good thing that he was finally proving he is putting his family first...? What's it all about?? :shrug: I'm trying not to let it get to me today though, the sun is shining, I don't feel hormonal yet (touch wood) and it's the weekend :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Twin,

Some people just love misery and only want to be involved when things are going wrong. tend to be the people who feel superior and want to "help" you. They don't mean any malice and won't even realise they are doing it.

So glad your OH is sticking to the no smoking, its a hard slog - can recomend the Paul McKenna disc / book.

Tankit - so sorry about your car what a bummer - hope you can get it sorted within your budget.

Natty - keeping everything crossed for your December scan and that you get passed back to normal antenatal care. How did your liver scan go (sorry couldn't recall or find how it went) and how's the itching?

Hoping everyone is doing well and enjoying the first movements (before they get too strong and we start cursing them lol)


----------



## natty1985

thanks everyone , i think i sound thick but what does Normal Variant mean ?

My liver scan was ok they could not see a problem with it :) anyone would think i was an alcoholic x


----------



## MumtoJ

natty1985 said:


> thanks everyone , i think i sound thick but what does Normal Variant mean ?
> 
> My liver scan was ok they could not see a problem with it :) anyone would think i was an alcoholic x

Normal Variant really just means within normal range eg someone having a blue & brown eye isn't "normal" but is a normal varient - nothing to be concerned about.

Glad the scan went well do you have to go back for any more or have you been signed off?


----------



## natty1985

ah i get you now :) delighted she could not find anything to suspect SB or any abnormality and she was a fetal medicine specialist she is supposed to be a really good consultant so sort of feel at ease and his ventricles were ok and seem to have resolved just worried really. Liver wise, she is dealing with it at the same time as my 28 week scan on 20th December but i can go and see them whenever i want for some extra reassurance but i think im going to just wait until 28 weeks to give him a chance to grow x


----------



## Twinminator

Natty - Yes I too had thought a normal variant is like some people being born tall, or broad shouldered, or with small hands etc etc etc.... something that varies you from everyone else, but within a normal range. 

Cathryn, there is a bit of that going on with my friend I suppose, it's tough tho when we are godparents to each others' children, we used to teach together for years (job-shared in the same class at one point), we've been to the same sort of counselling sessions, our upbringings are very similar, she's like an older sister and very protective BUT yes, she seems happier when I'm in a mess, because she can step in and take over, and feel helpful. I've only realised it in the past year or so, and it would really hurt her if I said anything. Oh for a simple life eh?! Lol


----------



## Tanikit

Normal variant doesn't actually mean much - they will use that term for anything that is normal - so besides the blue vs green issue or a baby having hair vs having none when being born, a normal variant could also be a patch in the heart at a scan (apparently quite normal usually) or anything else that is "normal" but not necessarily seen in most babies. Sounds like you have a good scanner and things should be fine.

Nix I didn't even notice today about the new box - to be honest the 5th and 6th boxes have the cutest pictures I think :) Next box should be around the third trimester stage - its coming fast and now that the 20 week scan is behind most of us there is really only viability day left as a milestone before third trimester.


----------



## Twinminator

When's viability day? I feel like I need another milestone to work towards other than the birth!!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Twin,

Viablility is 24 weeks....only three more weeks....Yay!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Twinminator said:


> I just wrote a long post, then hit return to start yet another paragraph but the curser had moved out of the box so by hitting it, I somehow deleted everything! AAAGH! :brat:
> 
> Anyway, to briefly get the girst of what I was saying...
> 
> Natty, nhs do tend to err on the side of caution these days, so I'm sure if there was any doubt in their mind, they'd treat it as such. FX'd for you xx
> 
> Tanikit, bummer about the ruddy car!!! I'm a believer that it's largely down to the original manufacturing of a car that dictates whether it's going to cost you dearly all its life or not... but there's no harm in shopping around, what might seem like a big job to one garage may be something another garage does day in day out, therefore they may solve it quicker and therefore more cheaply...? Here's hoping anyway xx PS I had a cashier in the supermarket say to me the other day, simply: "When's it due? December? January?" My initial affrontedness made way for embarrassment and I actually lied and said February, so I didn't have to endure the :shock: look on her face!!! :blush: But then, someone else I know who I saw a day or two later was telling me "Aw, it's so small and neat!" So I'm confuddled! :shrug:
> 
> Hope you all have a fab weekend, a good halloween (and by 'good' I mean 'fun' if you're partaking, and 'unexexpectedly yet blissfully quiet' if you're not lol)
> 
> PPS anyone else got a best friend who loathes your DH? My friend and her DH keep saying they don't understand why I'm still here iykwim, and are super-supportive when they think things are going wrong, and then last night when I texted her to say DH has kept up the no-smoking, etc, she barely acknowledges it and is almost huffy, which is upsetting, because I thought it was a good thing that he was finally proving he is putting his family first...? What's it all about?? :shrug: I'm trying not to let it get to me today though, the sun is shining, I don't feel hormonal yet (touch wood) and it's the weekend :thumbup: xxx

Regarding woman loathing husband, everyone seems to...lol his FB account he only has 4 guy friend request and 30+ woman. and with woman friends that were mutual we ended up leaving a church due to other women being mean to me and all over DH. After that we kinda isolated ourselves, we were newly weds then, doesnt bother me anymore because I know he's all mine.


----------



## Twinminator

Sammy I hate to admit it but the saying is true... "The female of the species is more deadly than the male..." !!!! I'm obviously not tarring all with the same brush, but it does seem that when men err, it's because of a lack of willpower; when women err, it tends to be far more calculating and pre-meditated. 
(Gosh, that sounds really horrible doesn't it?? Didn't realise I'd gotten so cynical in my old age!! :winkwink: )


----------



## readynwilling

Hey All!

Almost just had to post to check my ticker to see if im up a box too LOL

Twin - Some people just perfer to muddle. Im sorry your friend isn't supportive of your DH.

Going to the USA to pick up the crib, dresser & change table tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

:yipee: for new ticker box :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

Vaibility day is actually not an issue here in Souh Africa - if you give birth in a public hospital they will not even give your baby an incubator if it weighs less than 1kg (2.2 pounds) as there are not enough incubators and if you give birth in a private hospital then they will try to save your baby if your medical aid will pay or if you have enough money - I dojn't know what happens if your baby is born at a certain age gestation though as I have never heard of anyone giving brith in a private hospital before 24 weeks. Nonetheless I will celebrate it anyway :)

Have been reading articles on C-sections in South Africa - apparently throughout private hospitals here the C-section rate is 70% (some hospitals go as high as 90%) so how can I persuade my doctor that I want to try natural or induced natural if baby is not huge? And how can I persuade my husband the same thing? Heck I did it last time, but that was under a different doctor and if the rate is 70% for a normal pregnancy and I am high risk what is the chance they will listen?


----------



## readynwilling

70 -90% :shock: I hope that you are able to convince your hubby and dr's.


----------



## 2nd time

thats so bad SA doesnt sound like a very nice lace to live , sorry but with all you strikes and money leading the care you get thank god for the NHS


----------



## readynwilling

I agree 2nd Time... im in canada and we have a similar system to nhs. And yes we pay lots of taxes, but i have never known any different, and thank goodness everytime i hear of someone talk of how expensive their medical care is!


----------



## Nixilix

I've gone up a box!!

Is anyone else having chronic back ache. Is really low and dull and it's been all weekend now. Usually I get it at the end of the day but I've even woke up this morning with it. So sore.

Also the front of my lady garden is tender. The bones hurt. 

She's still kicking so she's content in there!!

Also tmi but my discharge is getting more and more. Some days I wonder if I'm leaking fluid but I think it's just discharge. 

Also I am still vomiting every morning.

And my boob have gone from 34D to 34GG. Stretchier everywhere!!


----------



## pinkycat

Nixilix - i could of written that post ^ my back hurts and im waddling around. My bump seems to have got huge the last few days, my boobs are a 36gg from a 32dd and iv got tons of discharge. I mentioned it to the doctor on thurs and she took swabs but said she thinks its normal xx

ETA midwife tomorrow for BP check. They want to see what my BP is doing on these tablets


----------



## Nixilix

Shit isn't it!!!!! I think she must be having a growth spurt.

Hope your bp behaves xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning Girls,

I don't have the backache at the moment but my hips / groin is in so much pain. Did the mid-night walk only managed half way 4.5 miles and have woken up hardly being able to move, OH has woken up with an upset tummy, the dogs been throwing up and DS got up at 4 am (I didn't get in until after 1am).

Nix sorry your still being sick, I know how horrible it is from last time, has it settled down to just being in the morning or do you still feel ill through-out the day?

Sarah - good luck with the purchases

Tankit - that is a high rate for sections, have you got a specific consultant looking after your care? what is their opinion the fact that you did it last time should provide you with a good case for trying again.

Hope everyone is ok - take care


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all.

Wow, some big *(.Y.)* on this thread!! :haha: I thought I was hard done by going from a B/C cup to a very full DD, so I'll not complain now! :blush:

Happy Hallowe'en To You All by the way
:witch:​


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> I've gone up a box!!
> 
> Is anyone else having chronic back ache. Is really low and dull and it's been all weekend now. Usually I get it at the end of the day but I've even woke up this morning with it. So sore.
> 
> Also the front of my lady garden is tender. The bones hurt.
> 
> She's still kicking so she's content in there!!
> 
> Also tmi but my discharge is getting more and more. Some days I wonder if I'm leaking fluid but I think it's just discharge.
> 
> Also I am still vomiting every morning.
> 
> And my boob have gone from 34D to 34GG. Stretchier everywhere!!

i get loads of discharge and i worry to lol told m,y mid wife she said its fine its the hormonres increasing and it stops infection getting up to baby :thumbup:


----------



## kelly brown

Twinminator said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Wow, some big *(.Y.)* on this thread!! :haha: I thought I was hard done by going from a B/C cup to a very full DD, so I'll not complain now! :blush:
> 
> Happy Hallowe'en To You All by the way
> :witch:​

i have gone from a g to a h lol xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah the sickness has calmed it's just vomit in the morning then usually goes away. Occasionally I get a bad day but they are rear. 

I'm getting kicked lots and felt a lump on my bump so think that may have been a body part!!! 

I told the mw too bout discahrge she just said if it gets smell or itchy then get it checked or if it looks like fluid get it checked at l+d xx


----------



## codegirl

Tankit - not sure how I would "convince" anyone. Here in Canada they can't force you to do anything. When I was pregnant with my first they wanted to induce me at 40 weeks and I said no, I ended up going almost 42 weeks before I allowed induction.

I found having a birth plan and discussing it with my DH was helpful (also my Doula but I don't know if you have those in SA) so that everyone in the room understood and supported what I wanted to happen (drug free as long as possible, medical intervention only has a last resort etc) so that they could support me in my decisions. I also shared it with my Dr. so they understood what I wanted but I didn't discuss it, just shared it.

I'm pretty sure the doula shared it again with the dr. while I was in labour because most of the questions they ask about drugs etc weren't even mentioned.


----------



## Lady-K

Also getting back ache, 'specially if laying on sofa - that'll teach me to be such a lazy bum.

Also need to pee increased tenfold. I think baby is literally stamping on my bladder. Going about 2-3 times/hour.

Just thought I'd share ;)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone!!

god the cravings are setting in good and proper now i got a proper sweet tooth and i am piling weight on like no tomorrow!! arggghhh!!!


----------



## claireb86

I need to get my scan photo on the computer, but just to let you all know that we are on team blue :thumbup:


----------



## courtneybg

Hi everyone, 

I get on here and see how everyone is doing, but i haven't posted since the beginning. Just wanted to update I found out were on team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

OMG lady-k, I second your whole post! I nap on the sofa and backache gets worse and I'm peeing all the time. Like every 15 mins. What's the best position to be in when weeing to get out as much as
Poss??


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats on the blues and pinks!! Just thinking about labour and them telling menita Wrong it's a boy!! Poor thing will wear a lot of pretty clothes!


----------



## membas#1

Nixilix said:


> OMG lady-k, I second your whole post! I nap on the sofa and backache gets worse and I'm peeing all the time. Like every 15 mins. What's the best position to be in when weeing to get out as much as
> Poss??

Lean forward :) It will put pressure on the bladder...and wait a few minutes after you think you are done...sometimes more will come out after a short few minute break :)


----------



## membas#1

Are bra sizes different between US and UK? I've only gone from a C to a D cup (and some days i can still wear my C cup bras), and have not changed in the inches around.....:shrug: slow to develop bump and slow to get enormous BBs :haha: Got plenty of veins in those BBs now...but not a huge change yet. I would like to see more :) 

Does size increase or lack thereof indicate anything about breastfeeding? Hope not!


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks! The house we've moved to is bigger but doesn't have a downstairs loo. Oh what if give to have a loo downstairs!!!

I suppose it'll help work off the sweets and chocs!

I'm watching The Witches!


----------



## braijackava

See now I am a little worried my boobs havent grown at all! Haha

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Twinminator

I'm weeing like there's no tomorrow too, I just thought it was cos my pelvic floor is shot therefore I can't hold it as long :nope: but now hoping it's madam's fault, lol!! (...who incidentally has been named today - when DH was in hospital I told him he could have 100% decision on it, and he's told me he'd like to call her Chloe :flower: )

PS sorry I don't have any answers on the boobage queries...! :shrug: xxx


----------



## 2nd time

i think i like annisa as a name but w already have aanya so could be confusing ??


----------



## pinkycat

Some ladies boobs dont grow much during preg. They say it doesnt affect BF your milk will still come in so dont worry girls xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my boobies havent grown much still in same bra!.... everything else seems to be growing tho and im eating so well so not too impressed by that lol....

How anyone can still wear there own size jeans with a belly support band i will never know? i tried mine on last night couldnt get them done up at all!


----------



## readynwilling

We just got back from the states. Picked up the crib, dresser, change table, matteress & a bunch of CUTE clothes. Its a been a good day, but a long one!!

My boobs are getting bigger.. i bought some nursing/maternity bras at 8 weeks or so when they were killing me... and they are all i wear now. But im on the last hook and my boobs are sorta spilling out of them, and i have red lines on them from the bra being snug.. but im cheap and don't wanna buy any more right now!


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time, they're very pretty, the only thing I'd say is (and it really is a very trivial consideration, but one we've set our name-choosing-rules by!), when you've got two people in the household with the same initial, particularly of same gender, then when they get mail e.g. exam results, doc appointments, christmas cards, etc etc, it'll get really confusing (only a handful of friends and family will bother writing the full first name, official stuff will just put the initial).

Shell, my belly is also like the tardis at the moment. I'm trying to be good but if you're famished just an hour after a big dinner, what are you to do?? Seriously?? :shrug:

Sara, glad you had a good day shopping! SUCH a good therapy :thumbup: I'm not in that camp of having to go shopping to cheer myself up, I've never really "got it", but when I DO go shopping and it happens to be a successful trip (soooo rare lol!) that's a really good feeling :)

Couldn't find the sports bras I've been wearing (must all be in the wash) so went back to one of the 'normal' bras I bought when my boobs first starting growing and BY JINGO my poor pair were killing at the end of the day!!! :nope: The miracle of a well fitting and most importantly supportive bra is NOT to be underestimated! That's my moral for the day ladies!!! :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

Love new Avi Twin - hold old were the twins in that pic :cloud9:


----------



## kns

hello everyone, 


not on here much anymore, seemed to get so busy last few weeks.
how is everyone?
xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Hey KNS. You moved up your Ticker box too! 

I wish it was next weekend already lol


----------



## Twinminator

Hadn't long had them home at that point, they look deceptively old because Em's got her eyes open and Lolly's got wind!!! :rofl: As they've gotten older it's getting harder and harder to get photos of them (a) together and (b) STILL! So in the absence of an up-to-date one of them, I thought I'd get my 'newborn-head' on and stick a newborn piccie on. Strange to think they're going to be my big girls soon :cry:

This is Lauren in the same hat in hospital, so you can see how ickle they were. :cloud9:


----------



## Nixilix

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/450893-tmi-discharge-waters-help.html

Can you have a read of my post? What do you think I should do girls?


----------



## Tanikit

Very cute twin - they were tiny but you can't see it but for the next photo :) Its scary to think our March babes will be here pretty soon and be so tiny - my 3 year old will seem enormous!

Hi kns how is everything going?

After not picking up any weight between 16 and 22 weeks I suddenly picked up a lot in the last week - a good few pounds even, so I am guessing my growth will be very uneven. Baby has got bigger and is kicking higher up.

I met a man at work today whose wife has a baby on Thursday (also C-section though that is nothing unusual here) and he said he is trying to get used to no sleep. I wonder how my DH will cope the second time round.


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I am the same as you...I bought a nursing bra around 8-9 weeks, as I had already gained 6" in my boobs, and it's the only bra I have worn now too.....except I need a bigger one...I have been using a bra extender with mine for a few weeks now, but plan on getting a new bra when I am in Edmonton next week. I kinda think I need a new cup size as well!


----------



## Tanikit

Nix I would get it checked if it is worrying you - increased discharge is very normal in second trimester, but can be thrush too and its always best to be checked - hopefully then if its something that needs treating you can get it done and if its just normal then yo'd be reassured.


----------



## Twinminator

Rach, I agree with the others that it sounds fairly benign, and probably quite common - I know it happens to me on and off. I had proper full blown thrush last time round, it was unbearable when the treatment started wearing off and it was for the whoooole pregnany :nope: NOT nice; but just a bit leaky now&again now :blush: I didn't realise it could still be thrush if it wasn't itchy though, you learn something new everyday. 
Mine tends to _noticeably_ happen in tesco :dohh: dunno why, I'll be browsing the aisles and it'll feel like i've started AF :blush: :blush: but a wipe later I'm all good again :blush: :blush: :blush:
(Can't believe what we'll openly discuss on here that would never leave our lips in a million years!!!! :haha: )


----------



## Nixilix

Hahahaaha so true! Although I did ask my mum!!!!! Thanks girls. Gonna give them a ring later :)


----------



## pinkycat

Sarah -your twins are soooo cute xx

Nixilix- as you know iv had the same thing, i had swabs taken last week and urine sample sent off cos i have lots of discharge. When i saw the MW this morning she said all was ok and that increased discharge is normal and a good thing. I would ring your MW and see what she says.

BP was 138/68 thats fab for me :happydance: the tablets are working


----------



## Chellepot

Hi Ladies!

Just an update I have joined team :blue:
Didn't really mind either way but over the moon none the less. Can't wait to meet our little man!:happydance:


----------



## Twinminator

Pinky, great news about BP, have you got a home BP monitor? I got one for my DH, it's pretty nifty. You can get them on Ebay if you don't want to pay for new..

Congrats Chellepot :)


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls. I rang my mw, she's on long term sick! So called labour ward and they've old me to pop a pad in and ring them again in an hour. So will do that. X thanks xx

Yay on the BP x


----------



## braijackava

20 week ultrasound in about 24 hours! So excited to find out what team we are on!


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator said:


> Pinky, great news about BP, have you got a home BP monitor? I got one for my DH, it's pretty nifty. You can get them on Ebay if you don't want to pay for new..
> 
> Congrats Chellepot :)

Yes you just reminded me, i bought one while i was preg with laura and lent it to FIL, will ask to borrow it back :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

Half way today!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Rach - i was gonna say call the dr to be sure... but you already did! Im sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Congrats on 20 weeks Membas!!

I got 5 cloth diapers in the mail today :wohoo: but i had "visitor" from our head office, so i had to work all day GASP - and now im beat LOL


----------



## readynwilling

Oh yeah - have a great ultrasound Brai!!


----------



## 2nd time

so just for fun i have food poisoning been sick about 30 times had to go dr an get injection aghh lo is sick an so s oh wish i had family near to help


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls.

Went up to labour ward after they suggested I go in. They checked me
And baby over and then took swabs and urine. Possible water infection as a little bit of protien in urine.

All ok though. Glad I went. Hope all is well good luck for
Scans!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

glad all is ok Nixlix


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> so just for fun i have food poisoning been sick about 30 times had to go dr an get injection aghh lo is sick an so s oh wish i had family near to help

Oh no - there is a really nasty bug going around at the moment, we had it about 2 weeks ago, and still not quite right it could be that. Sick about every 20 - 30 mins and after a couple of hours the other end joins in just to make it even more fun ... if that is what you all have the sickness should stop after approx 12 hours (ish).

Hope you all feel better soon - where abouts are you?


----------



## 2nd time

havent been sick since dr gave me injection bu feel like i been run over lol it could be the bug


----------



## natty1985

Hi Girls , 

Hope your all feeling ok anyone else get really uncomfy ? never felt like this with finley and im not big at all i have a really tiny bump anyone else not v big? i think we should post some piccies x


----------



## 2nd time

i wa big but after my bug my bump feels small can still feel her kicking thank go or i would be worried


----------



## Shell'sAngels

theres lots of bugs around both my boys have had it im waiting for my turn now lol


----------



## roonsma

2nd time said:


> havent been sick since dr gave me injection bu feel like i been run over lol it could be the bug

Get better soon hun, everything seems to knock us out when pregnant, its crappy xx


Nixilix said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Went up to labour ward after they suggested I go in. They checked me
> And baby over and then took swabs and urine. Possible water infection as a little bit of protien in urine.
> 
> All ok though. Glad I went. Hope all is well good luck for
> Scans!!

Glad all is ok for you x


natty1985 said:


> Hi Girls ,
> 
> Hope your all feeling ok anyone else get really uncomfy ? never felt like this with finley and im not big at all i have a really tiny bump anyone else not v big? i think we should post some piccies x

Really uncomfy and kind of tender all around my lower stomach, its odd??

Good luck for scan Brai! x

Yey for half way membas!! x


----------



## Aunty E

We've had it too - Imogen came back with it from the childminder and gave it to me, it really really hurts my bump to be sick, and poor Newbaby was not impressed at all. Stopped being sick after 12 hours though. We thought it was food poisoning too - so we went to visit some friends after it had cleared up. Big mistake - now they have it :(


----------



## 2nd time

i guess thats what i have had hope dd dont get it coz she is really small anyway a sick bug will set her back


----------



## Twinminator

Oh buggerations, is this just a southern england thing or ought I be on the lookout too??

My girls already had a mild bout of diarrhoea, I don't want them let alone me getting sicky.... :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> Oh buggerations, is this just a southern england thing or ought I be on the lookout too??
> 
> My girls already had a mild bout of diarrhoea, I don't want them let alone me getting sicky.... :nope:

keep an eye on them i was sooo sick got worried about baby thats why the dr gave m injection of stemitill and electrolite powders to make sure i dont get too dehydrated i think its a bug going round everwere but i am in surrey so south endland could be te place to avoid lol


----------



## pinkycat

I hope everyone feels better soon. There is a bug going round here too.

Brai- i hope you enjoy your scan.

Im due to have the flu jab on Thurs. Not sure if i should have it, got flu last year and it was terrible so im keen to avoid it this year but dont want to risk baby in any way. Anyone got any thoughts on it?

Nixilix - im so glad all is ok xx

Have you seen the gas explosion in Irlam manchester on the news? Its 2mins from my house :cry: It's put my worries into perspective


----------



## Twinminator

No pinky haven't seen news but will look. Sounds bad.........??


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator said:


> No pinky haven't seen news but will look. Sounds bad.........??

Yes, houses totally flatened (sp) with children trapped :cry:its awfull watching the news and seeing people you know on there


----------



## pinkycat

I moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

pinkycat said:


> I hope everyone feels better soon. There is a bug going round here too.
> 
> Brai- i hope you enjoy your scan.
> 
> Im due to have the flu jab on Thurs. Not sure if i should have it, got flu last year and it was terrible so im keen to avoid it this year but dont want to risk baby in any way. Anyone got any thoughts on it?
> 
> Nixilix - im so glad all is ok xx
> 
> Have you seen the gas explosion in Irlam manchester on the news? Its 2mins from my house :cry: It's put my worries into perspective


Pinky I'm supposed to get my flu shot too - want to discuss it one more time with the dr Thursday, because this year (at least here in the US) it is the triple vaccine for Swine Flu, H1N1 and (I think) H2N3. That's a lot of different bugs for my immune system to work on at once, even if it is a killed virus vaccine. I just want to be sure she swears that it can't hurt the baby!! I definitely do not want flu but also don't want to do anything that could harm baby. Anyone else in the States had the vaccine here, while pregnant?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Angela - were the same in Canada i think... I didn't get the flu or the H1N1 last year - i think im going to skip them again (my dr suprisingly hasn't mentioned it).


----------



## 2nd time

last year i was offered the swine flu jab but didnt take it as not enough research into what it could do my opinion is that i wont have the jab but it is prsonal coice and i am paranoid


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies! I worry too, but I also worry about flu :-( I work in an office environment where I am almost guaranteed to be exposed to it this season, and with three different strains going around it's sort of like roulette. Also, my Dad is currently on chemo and there is always the possibility that, with his immune system even weaker than mine at this point, he could pick something up from me or give something to me when we visit with him... I will discuss carefully with my doc, but I suspect I'll end up getting the shot. A necessary evil but one I think I'd probably better go for this year. I read that, as long as you get the single-dose vials, they are all thimerosal free, so that is one issue that is easy to avoid.


----------



## braijackava

Its a boy!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats on the Boy Brai :hugs:


----------



## Lady-K

Happy halfway Membas!

Sorry to hear you're unwell 2nd Time :(

Congrats on your son Brai!

And yes, I'm getting uncomfy too. Woke up every hour last night and couldn't drift off again for about half an hour, so was awake half the night, with these fitful naps to keep me going. Just couldn't get comfy, and my bump is tiny too. Poor kids at school got an earful in every lesson today cos was so tired and crabby that the cheeky behaviour that I can normally cope with really irritated me. My patience evaporated. Early night tonight!


----------



## rottpaw

Yayyyyy! Brai congrats on the boy!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay Braij Congrats on Team Blue :blue: !!!


----------



## Twinminator

:happydance: @ :blue: Braijackava


----------



## membas#1

natty1985 said:


> Hi Girls ,
> 
> Hope your all feeling ok anyone else get really uncomfy ? never felt like this with finley and im not big at all i have a really tiny bump anyone else not v big? i think we should post some piccies x

I'm not very big at all. Somedays I wonder where baby is hiding...except I have big hips a little extra weight in mid section to start with, so guess she's hiding behind what was there before her :blush: I would love to see some pics of other march mommies--i'll have to take one and post as well!


----------



## membas#1

rottpaw said:


> pinkycat said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone feels better soon. There is a bug going round here too.
> 
> Brai- i hope you enjoy your scan.
> 
> Im due to have the flu jab on Thurs. Not sure if i should have it, got flu last year and it was terrible so im keen to avoid it this year but dont want to risk baby in any way. Anyone got any thoughts on it?
> 
> Nixilix - im so glad all is ok xx
> 
> Have you seen the gas explosion in Irlam manchester on the news? Its 2mins from my house :cry: It's put my worries into perspective
> 
> 
> Pinky I'm supposed to get my flu shot too - want to discuss it one more time with the dr Thursday, because this year (at least here in the US) it is the triple vaccine for Swine Flu, H1N1 and (I think) H2N3. That's a lot of different bugs for my immune system to work on at once, even if it is a killed virus vaccine. I just want to be sure she swears that it can't hurt the baby!! I definitely do not want flu but also don't want to do anything that could harm baby. Anyone else in the States had the vaccine here, while pregnant?
> 
> Thanks ladies!Click to expand...

I'm in the states and was offered flu shot at my 14 week checkup--I declined, doctor said okay...she recommends it but doesn't push it. The main reason I didn't take the shot was because I've never had a flu shot before and didn't want to start out while pregnant. Also, I'm not convinced or sold on the flu shot in general. That's just my personal feelings tho. Everyone should do what feels right for themselves. The US version is 3 strains all in 1 shot, which includes the H1N1. I work at a university so I'm around a lot of folks, but I just try to be careful and wash my hands a lot.


----------



## membas#1

congrats Brai on boy!


----------



## msarkozi

I received my flu shot last week. In Canada, it was 2 strains and not 3. I never received my H1N1 shot last year as I didn't really believe it in, but apparently I had no choice in getting it this year. I have asthma, and I had pneaumonia 5 years ago, so ever since that, I HAVE to get one. Ever since I started getting it, I have only become sick with a cold maybe once a year now, where I used to be sick all the time. I also heard that if you get it while pregnant, it helps your baby as well for their first 6 months as it stays in their system. If that is true for sure, it is great, especially since they have no immune system at the start


----------



## InvisibleRain

I was wondering where this thread had gotten to! lol! yay Found it! ^_^ btw i'm having a Baby :pink:!!!!!!


----------



## razorhips

Congratulations Brai on a boy! 
Congratualtions InvisibleRain on a Girl!

We really seem to be evening out now!:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All! 

Congrats on the girl Invisiblerain :dance:


----------



## braijackava

Appointment went really good yesterday. I ate some pixie sticks from the kids Halloween candy hoping it would get the baby moving a little bit. Bad idea! He was moving sooo much they couldnt get the heart and spine measurements. So I have to go back for another ultrasound in 4 weeks. I guess thats a good thing though, as I get to see him again! The lady said 110% it is a boy. He was spread eagle and seemed like a very well endowed little boy! I have 2 other boys, and have never seen such a big (um dont know the proper terminology to say haha) but you know what I mean it was really obvious. We are going to name him Maxwell Grant. Blood pressure is still good and only gained 7 lbs so far. My doctor did give me some medication for the migraines. It has tylenol, caffeine, and barbiturates in it. Has anyone ever taken these before, I have no experience with them. 
We thought my daughter would be so angry it was a boy. She seemed excited at first, but about 2 hours later got really mad and said "I am supermad! I wanted a sister!" She is ok though.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## braijackava

Oh and I forgot to add I felt the baby kick my hand for the first time last night! It was awesome!
And congrats on the girl invisible rain!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on the gender scans ladies!!!!:baby:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats on gender scans girls. xx

I've added bump pics to journal if anyone is interested :) xx


----------



## msarkozi

oooh I love bump pictures. Heading over there right now :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

My bump is huge!!!......

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374622.jpg


----------



## SmileyShazza

Just wanted to update after our 20 week scan yesterday.

All was well bubs gave us a wave and was moving about loads, all the measurements were spot on and the sonographer said "what a perfect little baby".

Even though she asked if we wanted to know the sex we said no and so we are staying Team Yellow - if someone can update the front page it would be most appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats on the scans girls.
Shellsangels- thats such a perfect bump.
Nixilix- i will go and look at yours now xx


----------



## alynn6758

Just wanted to update, I'm having a GIRL :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

heres my 19 week bump shot
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

alynn6758 said:


> Just wanted to update, I'm having a GIRL :)

Yay for the Girl, I thought for sure I would be right the with ya, but nope we are adding another Boy to our family, dont get me wrong we are very excited for him!


----------



## membas#1

OMG I have bump envy! Let me find a recent one of my barely there bumpness...little girl is hiding out I guess....Anyone else 20 weeks with not much to show for it?


----------



## membas#1

okay here's a few shots...i guess it's not completely NON existent but sure isn't bumpish--more fat-like. Oh well....SO gets SOOOOOOOO mad when i complain about looking fat instead of pregnant...but I can't help it--hormonal Membas is not reasonable at times! 

Anyways--gray pants, black top--14 weeks, blue shirt/jeans (yeah, those are my normal non maternity jeans) 20 weeks, green bottoms/cream sweater--just now at 20+3 or whatever I am at tonight....

Lots of growing pains/stretching/ligament pain the last 2 days---maybe I'll grow outward a bit soon? Might I add that movement/kicks etc. around my belly button--oh man is that weird. I HATE having my belly button touched...SO loves to torture me that way. I even asked my OB/GYN when she performed a pelvic lap on me last year to please not go through my belly button because I feared having any kind of incision there/healing/having to clean it a lot etc...so I have a scar 1/2 inch below...she was so nice! :) sorry rambling...here's pics
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_5691_2.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3









22-3.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I envy you Membas#1....lol having a bump early is nice, but I feel like I'm going on 30 weeks with the back pain and lower pressure...lol I cant even imagine what 30 weeks is going to feel like this time around....lol.


----------



## membas#1

I guess that does put it into perspective doesn't it? :) I'm not ready for the backaches and what not--so I guess that's the silver lining for me right now. Thanks Sammy! I needed that :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I should be in bed but cant sleep, anyone else having troubles getting to sleep or staying asleep?


----------



## membas#1

it's late for me too--i'm usually out by 10:30, it's after 11 now and I typically wake up long before my alarm and toss and turn. been doing that for weeks on end now...some days worse than others.


----------



## Twinminator

Morning all! Thanks for the bump pics and congrats on the scans! :flower:

Was going to try and get a pic of my bump on but having seen your lot of bumps, tbh mine is a lot like Sammy's. Perhaps a smidgeon smaller, but not much.

Lugging my toddlers around (or dragging them kicking and screaming away from mischief :nope: ) is getting really draining now.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i agree i love my bump however having one so big so early im forever getting the questions.... how many weeks are you now? and whenever i say 22 they say WHAT? you look 30 weeks lol so id be happy with a smaller bump intill about 5 weeks time when we hit the 3rd trimester lol....

Maybe its cuse me and Sammy are having boys and they do say 'boy bumps' stick out more?? lol


----------



## natty1985

Ill now go and take a photo of my bump its so lovely to see everyone delvelops so differently saves me from worrying i think i have had a growth spurt in the past few days though be right back guys x


----------



## natty1985

My 22 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







031 [640x480].jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## roonsma

Nice bumps ladies!! x


----------



## emsie

Girl for me!


----------



## razorhips

Lovely Bumps ladies!

Congrats on team pink Emsie!


----------



## natty1985

oooo does this mean we are even keal at the moment 23 of each ? x


----------



## Nixilix

i think it might be! I bet girls end up taking over after the huge run the boys had!!!!


----------



## braijackava

So mad today. Woke up to an email that the maternity coat I ordered off old navy for half off is out. It was a $60 coat for $29! Now I have to keep looking.


----------



## readynwilling

That sucks Brai! I have a light weatherproof jacket of my hubby's i will wear with a sweater underneath. I have given up on a coat. So im going to old navy to buy some nice warm hoodies!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Natty are you having a boy?


----------



## msarkozi

I am still wearing a spring jacket right now, but I have given up on doing it up. I will just make do with what I have, as I can't justify spending a lot of money on a jacket that I will only use for a few months. A hoodie will be my solution as well (and thank you Sara for calling it a hoodie and not a bunny hug, lol! must only be those in saskatchewan that call it that)


----------



## natty1985

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Natty are you having a boy?

I am having a Boy Sammy how did you guess? x


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> I am still wearing a spring jacket right now, but I have given up on doing it up. I will just make do with what I have, as I can't justify spending a lot of money on a jacket that I will only use for a few months. A hoodie will be my solution as well (and thank you Sara for calling it a hoodie and not a bunny hug, lol! must only be those in saskatchewan that call it that)

A bunny hug?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

anyone I know from saskatchewan always calls them bunny hugs! It's like no, it's a hoodie!!! :)


----------



## kelly brown

https://i52.tinypic.com/2l89liw.jpg

me at 23 weeks we are having our first baby and its a boy xxxxxx sorry about size lol cannot make it small bloody thing lol xxx


----------



## Twinminator

I too have got to the stage where my light jacket is groaning worryingly if I try to zip it up... but likewise I don't want to spend out on a special mat coat, (a) because to be big enough to last til the end of pg, it'll be too gaping and drafty now; (b) how often will I reeeally need to go out in super-cold weather... I don't have school runs or a job to go to, just two toddlers who are about as keen as I am to be out in the cold unnecessarily; (c) I do like to go for walks to stay active, but I think I'm more likely to traipse round the shopping centre on colder days, to soak up the festive atmosphere / check out the January sales :thumbup: ; (d) I've been warm enough in a chunky cardigan on chilly days, and my central heating system is only gonna get bigger lol; and last but not least (e) I just haven't seen any I like that would warrant me spending the money.
So I think I've convinced myself there I'm not going to bother! :haha:


----------



## Twinminator

Gr8 bump kelly! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkycat

Lovely bumps girls- i would put mine up but cant figure out how to put a pic in a post. I can do my avartar thingy but wont let me put it in a post :wacko: I will try again when the kids are in bed.

Cant believe girls and boys are even as the boys were so much ahead a few days ago xx


----------



## Lady-K

alynn6758 said:


> Just wanted to update, I'm having a GIRL :)




emsie said:


> Girl for me!

Congratulations on your daughters to be ladies!




S_a_m_m_y said:


> I should be in bed but cant sleep, anyone else having troubles getting to sleep or staying asleep?

Completely. My nights have become a series of utterly pointless fitful spells of sleep wrought with annoying dreams where I have to achieve something impossible within a set time limit. Wake up more exhausted than before I went to bed.

Also my toilet roll bills have shot up - peeing all the time! /rant ;)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know how that is, ran out to grab tp and totally forgot what I went out for :dohh: got home and remembered, now rationing out the last roll until DH get off work and pick some up on the way home...lol


----------



## msarkozi

pinky - you click on "go advanced" and then click on the papercllp for attachments...and then you browse your computer for the file you want to add, click upload, close window and then post :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Just remembered about this group! Hi girls. :)

Can't believe since I first joined the group my date has changed to the 22nd March (minus 6 days previous :)) and on team :blue:!
How is the rest of the march mummies? :)


----------



## 2nd time

sorry about my face lol
 



Attached Files:







05.11.09 001.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 2nd time

ye the girls caught up


----------



## braijackava

Yeah i was not wanting to get a winter coat, but going to the bus stop and taking the dogs out plus running errands in the below zero weather of minnesota didn't sound so fun without a warm coat! Found one on ebay though.


----------



## msarkozi

I always laugh when people think it's cold when it's slightly below 0, only because where I am from, that's still warm. Although, we have been having +11 degrees temps still right now, which is odd for Northern Alberta.....usually we are about -10 or so by now.


----------



## pinkycat

Dont think this pic has worked!

Yay it has, that is at 16weeks. Will do recent one when iv taken pic tomorrow.
Thanks msarkozi
 



Attached Files:







Image0171.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## readynwilling

its only +4 here today. Which is a little on the colder side of normal. I am so close to the Smog hole that is toronto that i think we get warmer temps year round :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

Yes it did Pinky! Fab bump!


----------



## msarkozi

you're welcome, and great picture! :)


----------



## Tanikit

I don't know how you survive in weather that cold though I must be honest that we are really battling the heat here - its about 32C. Today I fetched my daughter in a thunderstorm and I had to walk since my car was in for repairs and the rain was welcome relief - I certainly wore no rain jacket or anything long sleeved. 

My car is fixed and it cost less than I expected so I am very happy after the shock last week - went somewhere else and they did it much cheaper. Also have moved DD into her new room and she is happy there. Have cleared out the nursery too (just a few more things need DH to move) and I started cleaning the walls and carpets though it will still take a while to get it all done. I am a lot heavier than a few weeks back when i did DDs room, so this time I'll have to go slower and take more breaks but I am glad it is getting done now. Less than a week til baby is viable and since I will give brith around 38 weeks I am also about to go into double digits soon (when my ticker reads 114 days left)


----------



## readynwilling

:haha: Tanikit. We're not sure how you survive in weather that HOT. It does easily get to 32 degrees here in the summer (and we have high humidity so often 35 + humidty) but fall temps are a welcome relief after a hot summer... but the -20 -25 and snow storms i could do without.


----------



## kelly brown

love the bump picture  x


----------



## msarkozi

Sara, I could take your -20/-25 winters over my -40/-45 winters!! lol!


----------



## rottpaw

Lovely bump pix ladies! I will try to upload one this evening. Lately, I have spent all evenings exhausted from running around trying to get the house picked up from all the renovations. The carpet went in last week and we spent all weekend (plus every night this week) getting the house back to normal. I agree with tanikit - it is harder to move around (especially getting up and down from the floor) these days, and I have to let hubby haul me up when I've been sitting in the floor :haha: 

Saw the OB today and all looks great, but she did say she definitely wants me to get the flu shot. Booooo!! But I dont' want to get sick, so I'm going to stop by tonight and see if I can get that done. Unfortunately, my dr's office does not give them. 

Can't believe how fast the weeks are going by, now that we are (mostly!) feeling better, and with everything I've had going on at home, the holidays are creeping up quick! I am going this weekend to try to round out our baby registry, before giving that out to family who are asking about Christmas shopping LOL.

As far as coats, I recently bought one at Banana Republic that I love, and it's trench style so has some room for me to "grow." I probably won't be able to fasten it toward the end, but as we are due in March, hopefully by the time I "outgrow" it temporarily, we'll be heading into spring here in the southern US. 

Meanwhile, my OB said next visit I will get the dreaded glucose check (bleh!) and she will check my cervix. Does anyone know what is involved in the cervix check? Is it like a regular pelvic? More/less ouchy? I hope it's not uncomfortable. 

Thanks ladies and happy almost-Friday!!


----------



## rottpaw

PS for all the Canadians, I have family up that way (Ontario and Saskatchewan; Ottawa area and Saskatoon, respectively). When we last visited Ottawa in June several years ago, for my cousin's wedding, there was a heat wave on :haha: When we first arrived it was in the 60's (F), but by the wedding day it was about 87 (F) and my cousin's house has no A/C. She reminded me that you guys rarely need air conditioning that far north, LOL! We could not survive without it here in the south! If I have to be too hot or too cold, I always prefer too cold. I can always put on more clothes, LOL. I am so glad most of my pregnancy will be during the cooler months!


----------



## braijackava

Yeah not saying its the coldest place ever, just cold enough to need a coat.


----------



## readynwilling

Angela, I'm about 8 hours south of Ottawa and we need a/c big time! Our summer this year, there was barely a day under 85 and sweltering humidity. We used to have heat waves now it's just HOT! but we are quite a bit more south. It's amazing the difference a few hours north or south will make :)

Last year DH and i drove to miami. We were stuck in a snow storm in buffalo and when we hit North Carolina 8 hrs later we still had snow on the car - the old people at McDonalds were AMAZED LOL.


----------



## readynwilling

Bump Pics





And my side by side - 4w vs today


----------



## msarkozi

I am far north in Alberta, and during summers, we could definitely use AC as well....I end up praying for rain just so the house cools off, as we don't have an air conditioner....but you really only would need it for a couple months, if even, so it's hard to justify getting one. 

It seems like everyone else's bumps are bigger then mine....when I do my 24 week picture on Sunday, I will post it in here as well

I have to go for my glucose test soon as well. He told me anytime after 24 weeks, so I am going to wait until after my trip out to civilization before doing it. I can give myself a little extra time before drinking that nasty crap!


----------



## codegirl

We have a window A/C for the few months that it can get hot here. Last summer I felt to guilty to put it in though, Edward doesn't have one for his room so it felt "wrong" to be that comfortable when he did anything for his room.

I think we're going to put in ceiling fans for next summer.

My bump is HUGE compared to some of you, but I was really big early last time too. It's mostly fat :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

readynwilling said:


> Angela, I'm about 8 hours south of Ottawa and we need a/c big time! Our summer this year, there was barely a day under 85 and sweltering humidity. We used to have heat waves now it's just HOT! but we are quite a bit more south. It's amazing the difference a few hours north or south will make :)
> 
> Last year DH and i drove to miami. We were stuck in a snow storm in buffalo and when we hit North Carolina 8 hrs later we still had snow on the car - the old people at McDonalds were AMAZED LOL.

LOL Sara! I was shocked at how cool it was there when we first arrived - here in Atlanta, any afternoon in June is bound to be miserably warm. But it was actually chilly the day we arrived. A day later we were all sweltering! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Really nice to see all the bump pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

heartburn anyone??? yuk!!! bub's is gonna have lots of hair me thinks!!!


----------



## kelly brown

Shell'sAngels said:


> heartburn anyone??? yuk!!! bub's is gonna have lots of hair me thinks!!!

omg i get heart burn day night early hour of the morning like 1am milk and extra strong mints are my bestest friends  think our baby will be as hairy as a monkey lol x


----------



## roonsma

Shell'sAngels said:


> heartburn anyone??? yuk!!! bub's is gonna have lots of hair me thinks!!!

HEARTBURN!!!!!!!!!! Holy cow- the last two nights have been awful, i'd forgotten how bad it is, acid rising in my throat and the lot, lots of sympathy for fellow sufferers!!

Loving the bump pics, i must get one done and on here, think mines still a bit bloaty and definatley chunky too! xx


----------



## pinkycat

22weeks bump.Feel like its getting huge now!
 



Attached Files:







Image0197.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Twinminator

Great bumps, keep them coming! :thumbup: but why so shy about neck up, eh??? :winkwink:

PS what is it about the term "ripe bananas" that the tesco delivery shopper fails to understand??? I mix deliveries with going into store myself, and I know there's always different stages of bananas instore, yet despite the fact I have expanded the "ripe bananas" note to read "ripe bananas, don't mind over-ripe", they still insist on sending me bright green ones :growlmad: Is it like their little rebellion? Or are they just stupid????? GRRRR. At least my bread wasn't squashed this week, but I am getting paranoid there's a shopper out there who has something against me!!!!!
How do they always manage to spoil my day? They should put the name of the shopper on your bill so if there's a regular problem with them, you can ask for someone else to do your shopping. And for the other to be sacked and thrown in jail for crimes against groceries.
Okay rant over.


----------



## Tanikit

Like the bump pics - maybe I will take one (I haven't taken any so far - probably just too shy to do so) 

No heartburn yet though I know last time also started quite late.

Twin next time maybe write RIPE means YELLOW!!!! 

Had a quiet morning at work and could sit down lots but this afternoon may be busy and tomorrow will be crazy - it is Devali (how do you spell that) and Guy Fawkes tonight which means loads of fireworks - since I only get home late I have locked my dogs inside already as they get so scared and with thuinderstorms today too it has been bad - maybe it will pour with rain and they won't be able to have fireworks - ever hopeful.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh, I get near constant heartburn lately. I think it is because my bump is pretty high now and I can pretty much feel where my uterus is starting to crowd out things like my stomach, LOL! I told hubby, it is extra cruel that we are feeling better and hungry, only to find that eating more than a few bites brings on hours of heartburn. Bleh! Milk doesn't really help with mine (causes it, actually) so I just keep a lot of ice water handy. I need to take some tums to work with me today.


----------



## readynwilling

Im pretty lucky - so heartburn here - i've never had it in my life so im thinking its gonna be shock when it comes!! either that or i have an esophagus of steel LOL

After all the talk of hot in ontario last night - its snowing today :dohh: just a little, doesn't stay on ground but still!

twin - :rofl: about your rant. Sorry it was funny. I'd be frusterated too though. We don't have online grocery shopping here really. I mean its around, but its not common and $$$ i believe. Maybe attach a picture of a yellow banana?

And i left out my head in my shot cause im in desperate need of a hair cut and some make up :haha: i have a hair appt on tomorrow... maybe i'll brave a neck up shot.


----------



## Twinminator

It's not just the bananas, they've almost purposefully ignored my shopper's notes on several occasions. I suppose it's the straw that breaks the camel's back. I was going to email tesco to give them some "feedback" (hoho) but I only just did that last week to complain about how all the double childseat trolleys have something wrong with them, so I have to pull nearly every one out before I find one I can use.... PLUS I rang to complain about my squashed loaf of bread last week... they'll just think I'm a trouble maker. Or worse still they'll put two + two together, realise I'm 'that pregnant twin-mum', and put it down to my hormones! :haha: Cue a change of supermarket methinks..! (I have GOT to get a life! :rofl:)

Aside from my gluten intolerance, I have a gut of steel too, tummy bugs never make me sick, in fact I usually resist those kinds of illnesses, and I also have never suffered from heartburn in my life. Morning sickness (and the bouts from gluten ingestion before I realised I was intolerant) were the only times in as long as I can remember that I've had stomach pain. I can only imagine how yuk it must be for you heartburners! :nope: :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Twin -im sorry to laugh at your banana rant but it made me LOL
I gave up to online shopping ages ago when i asked for always sanitary pads and they sent me Brillo pads :rofl:
I did take a full length pic but when it came up on my laptop i deleted it quick :blush:

Another 1 with heartburn here, iv had it for weeks.


----------



## Twinminator

pinkycat said:


> Twin -im sorry to laugh at your banana rant but it made me LOL
> *I gave up to online shopping ages ago when i asked for always sanitary pads and they sent me Brillo pads* :rofl:
> I did take a full length pic but when it came up on my laptop i deleted it quick :blush:
> 
> Another 1 with heartburn here, iv had it for weeks.

:rofl: That could've been a real :shock: moment!!!!!!!!!!!! You would've been squeaky clean though LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I've been lucky so far and haven't had heartburn. I do find if I have orange juice, it will bring it on, so I just don't drink it. I've been scared to try eating an orange again though, so I don't know if those will cause it too. However, the Christmas oranges are out now, so I am going to find out real soon! I LOVE Christmas oranges!


----------



## Twinminator

This is going to sound really dense, but what exactly IS heartburn, i.e. symptom wise? I know you get spitting acid, but do you get nauseous too? I get the odd tiny bit of nausea, but it's at the top of my tummy, I just figured it was Chloe doing 360 degree turns or something... 
Besides which, if it was heartburn, by the way you ladies are describing it, it ain't that!


----------



## msarkozi

heartburn is when you get a burning sensation in your chest...can be mild or strong and painful. some people get the acid in their esophagus, but that is more so acid reflux then heartburn.


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> heartburn is when you get a burning sensation in your chest...can be mild or strong and painful. some people get the acid in their esophagus, but that is more so acid reflux then heartburn.

Yeouch.


----------



## msarkozi

yeah, it's not really fun if you have it constantly or painfully. the doctor can give you a prescription for it if you do, but otherwise you are allowed to take up to 12 tums a day. I had it once before in another pregnancy and it was awful....I thought I was going to die!


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator said:


> This is going to sound really dense, but what exactly IS heartburn, i.e. symptom wise? I know you get spitting acid, but do you get nauseous too? I get the odd tiny bit of nausea, but it's at the top of my tummy, I just figured it was Chloe doing 360 degree turns or something...
> Besides which, if it was heartburn, by the way you ladies are describing it, it ain't that!

I think the sickiness is part of it. When my heartburn is really bad (especially at night) i get the burning thing then the sick feeling starts.

Msarkozi- i hope you can still eat your oranges xx


----------



## readynwilling

oh christmas oranges *drool*


----------



## Aunty E

I've been drinking GALLONS of milk to stay on top of the heartburn. I never got it last time, grumble grump.


----------



## Tanikit

Does the milk help Aunty E - I was on gaviscon last time and it helped, but milk tastes a lot better :)

I want Christmas watermelon here (oranges are going out of season now but there is plenty of summer fruit - still early season though but by the time baby gets here I will probably be living on fruit.


----------



## readynwilling

Tanikit said:


> I want Christmas watermelon here (oranges are going out of season now but there is plenty of summer fruit - still early season though but by the time baby gets here I will probably be living on fruit.

You must have pretty good access to local fruit year round tanikit. That would be awesome. I mean we can get lots of fruit in the grocery store year round... but its all imported (not that thats a HUGE deal). 

I just bought a case of clementines (xmas oranges) :dance:


----------



## msarkozi

mmmm, eat a few for me Sara! :)

my friend drinks chocolate milk to help with her heartburn


----------



## braijackava

I drink tons of milk and chocolate milk just cause I like it so much, and sometimes it is all I can stomach. Actually before I was pregnant, if I had a hangover I would drink like half a gallon and it made me feel better. Maybe that is why I havent had to much heartburn.


----------



## msarkozi

chocolate milk was always my hangover cure before! I think milk coats the stomach though and it helps with the heartburn???


----------



## 2nd time

ye sorry girls i put my face in the shot probably bring your morning sickness back lets hope my baby dont look like me lol


----------



## Lady-K

No heartburn yet but I'm sure I won't escape it.

Just wanted to say SCAN DAY TOMORROW! SCAN DAY TOMORROW! SCAN DAY TOMORROW!

Finally. Phew.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

msarkozi said:



> yeah, it's not really fun if you have it constantly or painfully. the doctor can give you a prescription for it if you do, but otherwise you are allowed to take up to 12 tums a day. I had it once before in another pregnancy and it was awful....I thought I was going to die!

hahah...not that this is funny but I have a small container of tums in my purse and a container next to my bed...and they have calcium in them too


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I have a whole container of them in my bag to go to work with me, but I've never really needed them.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh ladies with the heartburn, im right there with ya! OUCH!!!:nope:

i notice with my pregnancies that are really high up its so much worse. this one is really high and i get it every day. worse at night though. never have it when im not pregnant, but my hubby does so we always have tums around.

much like you, angela, the milk brings it on for me.

luuuuuuuuuv the bump pics ladies, all so adorable. mine is bigger at night, dont ask me why. has been that way for every pregnancy for me. i will try to get a pic up soon.

hope you all have such a great weekend:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

my cousin just found out she is pregnant again with their 3rd, and she said she has really bad heartburn. She's never had it in her life before, so she was scared and thought something was wrong with her. I feel for her! I can't imagine having it this early already...she might have a very long pregnancy ahead of her


----------



## Twinminator

Congrats to your cousin Mel and Good Luck with your scan Lady-K! :flower:

Can't believe I'm on here early enough to be the first Brit to say good morning lol! :winkwink:

Tried to get DH to feel Chloe moving this morning (he claims he never felt the twins but I think that has something to do with his bump-phobia :nope:) but despite the fact I could feel her going mad through his hand!, he said he couldn't feel it then rolled over with his back to me. :cry: So I got up. But you ladies get me early instead........
Right, the girls porridge won't make itself. Talk later xxxxxx


----------



## Lady-K

Twinminator said:


> Good Luck with your scan Lady-K! :flower:

Cheers Twin. It's in 45 mins. Well excited.

DH felt some proper kicks last night. I think it actually freaked him out a bit!


----------



## pinkycat

Enjoy your scan lady k, you should be having it around about now xx

DH has felt baby move a few times but he prefers to watch my bump move. Men they are strange :wacko:


----------



## Lady-K

Scan great. Perfectly healthy little one with all its fingers and toes and no anomalies picked up. Said it's got a large stomach which she just said means it's a good eater. Explains why I'm knackered all the time! If it's like that when it's born it'll be permanently attached to my nipple. 'Gimme more milk...nom nom.'


Team:

Spoiler
As you've probably gathered from the fact I keep saying 'it', we have remained on team :yellow:!! Didn't know whether we'd go through with that until the moment the sonographer asked me. So I guess we'll find out whether it has a winky or not in 19 weeks!


----------



## Twinminator

Congrats on your scan Lady-K! I'll not say anymore, or it will spoil your spoiler for other readers lol!!! :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

Twin - your first post this morning read 3:49am my time!! LOL. In fact Lady-K had gone for her scan and come back and posted results before i even logged on (and its only 8:30am here :haha: )

Have a couple of appts today. Working on a gingerbread competition entry (im attempting a pirate ship) and tomorrow will do some shopping! Unless of course DH hides my credit card :wacko:


----------



## natty1985

readynwilling said:


> Twin - your first post this morning read 3:49am my time!! LOL. In fact Lady-K had gone for her scan and come back and posted results before i even logged on (and its only 8:30am here :haha: )
> 
> Have a couple of appts today. Working on a gingerbread competition entry (im attempting a pirate ship) and tomorrow will do some shopping! Unless of course DH hides my credit card :wacko:

LOL i love this, this is exactly what my OH would gladly do :) Im nearly finished though just the pushchair and furniture to buy everything else is all done even down to the nappies x


----------



## Twinminator

Wow, gingerbread creations.... fab!!!

I too have pretty much got everything now for the bub, she's already got her own wardrobe with hanging space, so at on end are a handful of early baby vests and gro's, in the middle are the newborn vests and gro's and the other end (you guessed) 0-3mth vests and gro's. :) My mum likes knitting so is doing various sized cardies and hats.

Stacks and stacks of the girls outgrown clothes too - poor mite will be the hand-me-down queen once she reaches aroung 6mths lol xxx


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator said:


> Wow, gingerbread creations.... fab!!!
> 
> I too have pretty much got everything now for the bub, she's already got her own wardrobe with hanging space, so at on end are a handful of early baby vests and gro's, in the middle are the newborn vests and gro's and the other end (you guessed) 0-3mth vests and gro's. :) My mum likes knitting so is doing various sized cardies and hats.
> 
> Stacks and stacks of the girls outgrown clothes too - poor mite will be the hand-me-down queen once she reaches aroung 6mths lol xxx

Blimey she is going to have such a big wardrobe FOREVER oh how i would love to be in that girls shoes 2 of everything thats one lucky teenager x


----------



## readynwilling

I've gotten a lot of stuff! I have 2 strollers (one was a gift), car seat, crib, dresser, change table, crib sheet set, some clothes, some cloth diapers, and a breast pump. Im still need a monitor, bath time stuff, bassinet for downstairs, swing or bouncer and more clothes LOL. I feel pretty organized though. I mean i still have 17 weeks or so to accumulate stuff and i will have my shower (i know their not popular in the UK, but its almost unheard of to NOT have one here). My MIL says they are probably gonna buy us the video monitor i want :dance: and the rest is gravy!!


----------



## msarkozi

I have some stuff as well....crib, bedding, dresser, change table, bath tub, safety kit (which has all the thermometers and stuff in it), some teddy bears, nursery decor, clothes, soothers, closet organizers, diaper genie, diaper bag. I am heading down south in a few days, so I will be getting my car seat, stroller, pump, diapers, more clothes, and anything else that I can fit into my truck at that time. 

So I was on american eagle last night, and they have a poncho on there, so I decided to order that to get me through the winter. Definitely won't have to worry about it not fitting being a poncho! :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well i cant stop frickin eatin today whole box of jaffa cakes accidently slipped in my mouth along with 3 biscuits whoops!


----------



## braijackava

I only have the crib, some clothes, and a swing so far. Most of my shopping wont be done until after the holidays, since i have to pay for christmas. My husband is the only one who works, and we don't do credit cards anymore. So i have to wait, but that's ok. This is day three of having a headache\migraine


----------



## 2nd time

i havent bought anything yet but gues i still have alot from dd


----------



## codegirl

We have stuff from #1. Our big delima is bedding. do we move E to a "big boy bed" and use his crib for the baby, or do we buy a second crib, or do we convert E's crib to a bed and buy a second convertable crib???? what to do, what to do.....


----------



## Twinminator

Natty, it's Lauren who's got the best deal, I think she's always going to be bigger built than Emily, so she'll get the new stuff, then Emily will have it second hand, and poor Chloe will have it third hand! :dohh:

Jaffa cakes are part of your five a day, surely?? :winkwink:

Boo to migraines :nope:

I've more than earned my bournville tonight. My girls are poorly and VERY badly behaved with it. Hate seeing this side of them, they're possessed!! Why can't they be subdued, clingy-huggy, sympathy-inducing patients???? Lol xxx


----------



## Lady-K

Shell'sAngels said:


> well i cant stop frickin eatin today whole box of jaffa cakes accidently slipped in my mouth along with 3 biscuits whoops!

I can't stop eating either. Blaming little one.

Went to an NCT nearly new sale today - gosh it was mayhem. Really had to fight between all the preggo women and families with 27 kids to find the bargains.

Got a travel cot and playmat for cheap as chips though, so worth all the elbowing.


----------



## readynwilling

Melissa (msarkozi) - by down south you mean southern AB, or crossing into USA?? Only cause i believe there is a big NO buying car seats out of country rule. I could be wrong... but something to consider. 

Im sure my DH will be much happier when we are on #2 and don't have to buy near as much stuff. 

Terri - my bf had her little girl in her toddler bed and used the crib for new baby. And thats what im hoping for, but only you can decide if E is ready for that kind of step :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

My 2 youngest are 2 years and a week apart. We decided to buy a second crib since my son slept soooo well in his crib. We didnt want to jinx it! We just ended up selling the extra crib on craigslist a year later. So I think it was a good investment.


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I am just heading to southern Alberta for a week (Red Deer and Edmonton for a day/night). So I will be hitting Babies R Us in Red Deer, and then checking out the stores in West Edmonton Mall for anything else I might like

I hear ya! Getting everything for the first one is so much more expensive. But once you are on the 2nd one, it will be so much less expensive as you will have everything already, minus some stuff. I am trying to stay gender neutral with most of my stuff so it can be used again if I have a girl next. 

Codegirl - how old is E? I'm not really sure what I would do either. I bought a 4-1 convertable crib, but once I have the second child, I will be faced with the same as you....do I convert the crib and use it for the oldest, or is it better to just buy a toddler bed?! Tough Choice!


----------



## 2nd time

with moving older kids into to beds i tink its best to do it well before baby arrives so they dont feel pushed out of their bed by the baby. i was hoping to put dd in a bed before we had another but with the gap of 54 weeks that wont work so need a second crib i bought a mothercare bedside crib so no side on till baby can roll its fantastic wen baby is small so need a new cot for dd before baby comes.

dd fell over today i thought she was fine but when i picked her up her little moth was covered in blood nearly called 999 but thankgod it was just a little split lip my poor baby i cried more than her


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> dd fell over today i thought she was fine but when i picked her up her little moth was covered in blood nearly called 999 but thankgod it was just a little split lip my poor baby i cried more than her

Did the same thing with Emily a few months ago, it was the first time either of them had ever bled, and by god she made a good job of it bless her! I was blubbing well after she stopped :dohh: Not nice is it hun...? :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

no its pants was dd first time too but coz it was mouth there looked like pints of blood glad she ok now even gave her icecream coz i felt bad for her


----------



## Twinminator

Typical that the first time they bleed, couldn't be their knee or elbow or somewhere you can easily clean up and put a plaster. It's a real panic cos you don't know straight off where the bloods all coming from :nope: Horrid horrid!! :hugs: xx


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> Codegirl - how old is E? I'm not really sure what I would do either. I bought a 4-1 convertable crib, but once I have the second child, I will be faced with the same as you....do I convert the crib and use it for the oldest, or is it better to just buy a toddler bed?! Tough Choice!

Edward is 21 months. He'll be 25 months when the baby comes. I always assumed he would be in a bed by then but he's sleeping soooo well in the crib and doesn't try to get out of it on his own (getting in is a different story) so I hate to mix him up if I don't have too.

<history - E didn't sleep well AT ALL for the first 12 months so I'm a bit pariniod about messing his most excellent sleep up>


----------



## Twinminator

codegirl said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Codegirl - how old is E? I'm not really sure what I would do either. I bought a 4-1 convertable crib, but once I have the second child, I will be faced with the same as you....do I convert the crib and use it for the oldest, or is it better to just buy a toddler bed?! Tough Choice!
> 
> Edward is 21 months. He'll be 25 months when the baby comes. I always assumed he would be in a bed by then but he's sleeping soooo well in the crib and doesn't try to get out of it on his own (getting in is a different story) so I hate to mix him up if I don't have too.
> 
> <history - E didn't sleep well AT ALL for the first 12 months so I'm a bit pariniod about messing his most excellent sleep up>Click to expand...

My twins will be exactly same age as Edward and I agree, I reeeally don't want to mess up their sleeping routines, particularly when their lives will be different having a little baby around too - the last thing any of us will need is yet another change, they're doing so well where they are - so things like big girls' beds and potty training can wait til the initial newborn shock is over! :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

tough choice! I'm really not sure what I would do


----------



## Nixilix

OMG some babies have been born in the jab and feb thread! Scary!


----------



## Twinminator

No Way!!! :shock:


----------



## Tanikit

That is very scary - esp about the Feb thread!

DD was in a big bed by 18 months since she kept trying to climb out the cot so glad I don't have that to deal with, but we have moved her into a new room early since baby will be in her old room. I spoke to a man who had a second child 4 months back and they have just kept all of them in their bed (they got a king size bed to cope so now they have a 21 month old, a 4 month old and two adults in one bed!) I guess each to their own)


----------



## donna-c-86

never come across this thread before, my little girl is due on march 5th (same as ds bday) but i am booked in for a csection on march 1st! its certainly coming around quite fast now! :)


----------



## Lady-K

donna-c-86 said:


> never come across this thread before, my little girl is due on march 5th (same as ds bday) but i am booked in for a csection on march 1st! its certainly coming around quite fast now! :)

Welcome to March Mummies! And wow, we've hit 700 pages now.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Donna-c-86 :wave:


----------



## kelly brown

its 24 boys 24 girls  xxx


----------



## msarkozi

wow, that is so early for those babies to be born already!! I actually had a scare last night. Shortly after going to bed, I woke up with a stabbing pain in my lower left side, and all I could do is cry. I thought I was going into labour. I don't know what caused it, but it went away about half an hour later.....


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> wow, that is so early for those babies to be born already!! I actually had a scare last night. Shortly after going to bed, I woke up with a stabbing pain in my lower left side, and all I could do is cry. I thought I was going into labour. I don't know what caused it, but it went away about half an hour later.....

That's awful! :nope: I only have to get a bit of trapped wind and I'm in a flap :dohh: despite knowing what it is, I always think "Yeah but what if, what if!!"

Am looking into getting Lolly seen about possible mild autism, without going into it too much, does anyone have any experiences with it? Thanks :flower:


----------



## msarkozi

I am wondering if it was maybe braxton hicks?! I was thinking that if that is what labour is like, I'm not doing it!!! :nope:

I taught a kindergarden class that had 3 autistic kids in it, and there is one autistic boy in Town where I live. I only know a tiny little bit about it though. Sorry to hear that you are looking into testing.


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> I am wondering if it was maybe braxton hicks?! I was thinking that if that is what labour is like, I'm not doing it!!! :nope:
> 
> I taught a kindergarden class that had 3 autistic kids in it, and there is one autistic boy in Town where I live. I only know a tiny little bit about it though. Sorry to hear that you are looking into testing.

Twin, what about speaking to your Health Visitor ? 

Msarkozi - i could have written your post , i woke in the night to griping pains , if anyone has had a baby before im talking about the latent stages of labour pains, excuse my french but i nearly shit myself i was so scared, i was on the verge of calling 999 i thought he was coming i was in so much pain sweating , passing out, i sat there thinking jesus i forgot it was this painful ouchh, they kept coming for half an hour thick and fast and then out of nowhere came projectile vomiting like the exorcist it was everywhere, then i started with the good old runs, on the toilet with a bowl on my lap , give or take 3-4 hours of shaking after i felt almost ok, i can tell you though im not looking forward to labour again last night bought it all back !


----------



## natty1985

natty1985 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering if it was maybe braxton hicks?! I was thinking that if that is what labour is like, I'm not doing it!!! :nope:
> 
> I taught a kindergarden class that had 3 autistic kids in it, and there is one autistic boy in Town where I live. I only know a tiny little bit about it though. Sorry to hear that you are looking into testing.
> 
> Twin, what about speaking to your Health Visitor ?
> 
> Msarkozi - i could have written your post , i woke in the night to griping pains , if anyone has had a baby before im talking about the latent stages of labour pains, excuse my french but i nearly shit myself i was so scared, i was on the verge of calling 999 i thought he was coming i was in so much pain sweating , passing out, i sat there thinking jesus i forgot it was this painful ouchh, they kept coming for half an hour thick and fast and then out of nowhere came projectile vomiting like the exorcist it was everywhere, then i started with the good old runs, on the toilet with a bowl on my lap , give or take 3-4 hours of shaking after i felt almost ok, i can tell you though im not looking forward to labour again last night bought it all back !Click to expand...

Forgot to add , Braxton Hicks are just the tightening if i remember rightly they wouldn't bring you that much pain , could have been a good old stretch maybe your in for a growth spurt? x


----------



## msarkozi

oh Natty, that sounds awful! I hope you are feeling better today! 

OH asked me if I wanted to go to the hospital last night, and I told him no (it's an hour and a half drive away). But I promised him that if I had the pains again today, I would go in. I see my doctor tomorrow, so I will mention it to him. If that was a stretching pain, dear god!!!


----------



## natty1985

Yeh as soon as i pressed reply i thought actually that doesnt sound like a friggin stretching pain when i read the post back and thought shall i write again but then id done 2 already thought id look like an idiot lol !

Im in agreeance with you there though if you get it again its better to be checked out, i definitely will be , plenty of rest for a few days x


----------



## Tanikit

I had painful Braxton Hicks by 32 weeks pregnant last time but certainly not this early - a stabbing pain is very unlikely to be Braxton Hicks - could be ligaments stretching though - that can be very painful. Rather get it checked though i it happens again and get some rest!

The thought of early labour is scary - DH dreamed last night that I gave birth to twins - 1 boy and 1 girl at home but he said everything was ok (great to know lol) Its a bit scary though also cause I also dreamed I gave birth at home a few weeks back - in all the details too of who would get what and where I would need to be and what on earth I would do with DD. Thanks definitely hospital for me!


----------



## msarkozi

I'm totally freaked about early labour. I know there isn't much a person can do if it happens, but I am going to keep praying it doesn't. I will feel much better if my baby is born as close to the due date as possible!


----------



## codegirl

natty1985 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering if it was maybe braxton hicks?! I was thinking that if that is what labour is like, I'm not doing it!!! :nope:
> 
> I taught a kindergarden class that had 3 autistic kids in it, and there is one autistic boy in Town where I live. I only know a tiny little bit about it though. Sorry to hear that you are looking into testing.
> 
> Twin, what about speaking to your Health Visitor ?
> 
> Msarkozi - i could have written your post , i woke in the night to griping pains , if anyone has had a baby before im talking about the latent stages of labour pains, excuse my french but i nearly shit myself i was so scared, i was on the verge of calling 999 i thought he was coming i was in so much pain sweating , passing out, i sat there thinking jesus i forgot it was this painful ouchh, they kept coming for half an hour thick and fast and then out of nowhere came projectile vomiting like the exorcist it was everywhere, then i started with the good old runs, on the toilet with a bowl on my lap , give or take 3-4 hours of shaking after i felt almost ok, i can tell you though im not looking forward to labour again last night bought it all back !Click to expand...

I had (have) that same tummy bug. Started last Wed. the pain was so bad that I even went into labour&delivery to get checked on Thursday. They confirmed it was just a flu, pumped me full of fluids and sent me home. I'm still sick though, no vomiting but still have a little bit of the runs.

Oh and because it's making eating even harder than before I've lost 2 of the 4 lbs I gained. I'm going to get wacked (again) at the GD clinic this week. ugggg!!!


----------



## Twinminator

Natty, I asked HV to come round a few months back (they were about 19 months) as both girls' speech is slow for their age but Lolly has no words or baby-babble at all which concerned me a bit. She completely shrugged it off, said it was too early to tell anything, just told me to do things that I already do, felt a bit patronised really. So I'm very reluctant to ask her back now.
I've always thought Lolly was a bit aloof and detached, but as they get older and Emily is slowly progressing, it's really highlighting how Lolly has made no social or lingual progress at all.
Have done a CHAT assessment that GPs do as a first line of concern (CHecklist for Autism in Toddlers) which I found online, and she ticked most of the boxes on that.
I don't think I'll rush into anything but despite trying to chill out about it a bit, I'm watching and analysing every move she makes "Is that a sign? Is that a normal thing to do?" I can't help it but it's draining me out.


----------



## pinkycat

Going into prem labour is my fear at the moment aswell.
I hope your feeling better natty, msarkozi and codegirl. Very scary :hugs:

Twin- Ellie(my 5 yr old) has ASD. We are waiting to have her assessed (sp) to see exactly where on the spectrum she actually is.
I *knew* from about 18mths and mentioned it to my HV who dismissed everything. She started playgroup at 2 and they agreed with me so i went to my GP who suggested speech therapy and reffered her to the paediatrician who confirmed my fears.
I would see your GP. I really believe that a mothers instinct is rarely wrong xx


----------



## Aunty E

Got woken up yesterday by braxton hicks or indigestion - frickin painful either way and was seriously worried about preterm labour. There's no reason for me to be at risk, but my sister had two preemies and a second tri loss, so I'm paranoid. Apparently BH are supposed to be worse second time around - I didn't have them last time, and this did feel just like the start of my last labour. Anyhoo, I've had the vomiting bug (thanks to Mog) and I was a bit 'backed up' and later that day I managed to go for the first time since the bug, so hoping that it was just trapped wind and constipation.


----------



## msarkozi

wow, sounds like quite a few of us are having those pains. It's sad it makes us worry about preterm labour. I hope no one has to deal with that.


----------



## blessedmomma

twin- i hope your lil girl turns out to be ok. you probably have an instinct about whats going on, but i hope she is ok anyways. mine have all developed skills at different stages so it could just be her on her own schedule. i learned a ways back not to compare too much.:hugs:

ladies who are getting sick and having pains, i hope you are all feeling better really soon.:cry:

i know bh arent supposed to hurt but every pregnancy i have had after my first, they have been painful. by about 30 weeks on they will double me over when i have them. i just started having them recently, maybe a week or so. i always forget how much it hurts til im pregnant again. BOOOOO


----------



## rottpaw

Yikes on all these sicknesses and pains! Scary! Hugs and prayers for all to be well for each of us. So much to worry about and it never lets up, does it? 

I sometimes get sharp, stabbing pains, but I think they are ligament (at least per my doctor) and they rarely last long. Baby kicks a lot (which makes me smile!) but thankfully no contractions so far. 

Hugs all! Can't believe we are already heading into a new week!


----------



## blessedmomma

round ligament pains are no fun either hun! i think after all my kids, my tummy muscles are pretty much shot! 

i used to think i was fat, but when i look at my old pics before kids, or even after 1 or 2, i was so skinny. still had abs back then. now i will forever have a pooch no matter how much i work out. worth it in the long run of course, but my body has taken a beating!


----------



## braijackava

I am all for tummy tuck and boob job for myself in a couple years.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls
Just wanna say i feel ya on the pains ive had them for 2 days now and after a big spout of runs and cannot shift them its like god awful gas pains and its driving me mad im sure my bump has dropped abit too and he is less active! - still feeling him but last couple days its hard to get past the painful tummy to feel the wee man!! im guessing its abit of a growth spurt too as i hear they do go more quiet when that happens???


----------



## Twinminator

I'm not sure if it's the same or not, probably not, but around this stage last pregnancy, I was late getting to school as I had a lot of sharp stomach pain, I remember being in the kitchen and it suddenly flooring me, literally, I slid down the fridge, curled up in a fetal position, crying out in agony. I was petrified. Five minutes later, I was in the loo.

For a month or so, I had this pain whenever I needed to 'go', it was awfully debilitating, but at leasty i knew what it was after that, so could get mind-over-matter and not panic. I've had a similar kind of pain this time, but not like back then. It must depend on where the baby/ies are laying and whether the colon is twisted/pinched/squashed.

There's so much that pregnancy books and websites don't tell you, probably because it doesn't happen to every single person. But it'd be good to have a book (or even a thread!) of 'lesser known symptoms of pregnancy'!! xxx


----------



## kelly brown

my tummy feeling sore bruise to touch around belly button cramping a little bit think its from all the growing etc his kicking a moving his heart beat is fine on doppler and got i been going toilet every day and for me its a miracle as normaly i canont go due to ibs and then ill get horribe horrible trapped wind :( x x


----------



## Tanikit

Hope the pains subside soon for everyone or don't last too long. I have definitely been having a few Braxton Hicks lately but they are not painful and do not last long or happen very often at the moment.

I am very tired lately cause working full time til Wednesday and I am not used to those hours and being on my feet for so long - trying to rest and even consult sitting down when I get tired. Next scan is on Thursday so looking forward to seeing how baby is doing - I am a bit scared they will tell me she has grown too big already as she has had a big growth spurt recently I think.


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> I am a bit scared they will tell me she has grown too big already as she has had a big growth spurt recently I think.

Me too, I look huge, I've been pretty much wearing outsize or baggy clothes rather than the clingy maternity styles, but this morning I popped on a clingy/stretchy pre-preg vest that barely covered the bump, DH was stunned, I think he'd thought I was just fat up to now :growlmad: My own fault for keeping well covered at all times I suppose. But it definitely looks huge this past week.


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All!! 

Sorry to hear about pains and things. I've been really lucky (knock on wood) that my pregnancy has been really quite low key. No real pains (had sciatic never pain for a while, but that has gone away) or any thing. 

Tanikit - Good luck at your scan.


----------



## msarkozi

On Saturday, I experienced my first bladder control issue....I sneezed and it made me pee a little! lol! I was like oh boy, it's starting!


----------



## codegirl

My first pregancy ruined my bladder so I've had to wear pose pads since pretty much conception :haha: They work way better than period pads, pads for periods don't seem to absorb quick enough for those sneeze leaks :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

I have panty liners, but I had stopped wearing them at one point.....I think it might be time to start again.....you never know what that sneeze is going to bring! lol!


----------



## codegirl

ya, even if I don't think I'm at risk, I wear a pose liner all the time now. WAAAAAY simplier than trying to fix a leak too late :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa and codegirl- it will never be the same, lol! after my first two i was fine, but from the third on my bladder is junk. even after that pregnancy ended i still pee a lil when i sneeze. my hubby laughs when he sees me sneeze and run to the bathroom, cuz he knows:rofl:


----------



## natty1985

blessedmomma said:


> melissa and codegirl- it will never be the same, lol! after my first two i was fine, but from the third on my bladder is junk. even after that pregnancy ended i still pee a lil when i sneeze. my hubby laughs when he sees me sneeze and run to the bathroom, cuz he knows:rofl:

There really should be a like button the same as facebook x


----------



## codegirl

blessedmomma said:


> melissa and codegirl- it will never be the same, lol! after my first two i was fine, but from the third on my bladder is junk. even after that pregnancy ended i still pee a lil when i sneeze. my hubby laughs when he sees me sneeze and run to the bathroom, cuz he knows:rofl:

My DH laughs cause I sneeze and say "damn" (if E isn't in the room) and then run to the bathroom. I must say that after E was born I still had the occasional leak, he really ruined my bladder, but now that I'm preg I have no shot at control.

Let's not even talk about what happened last week when I was :sick: :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> melissa and codegirl- it will never be the same, lol! after my first two i was fine, but from the third on my bladder is junk. even after that pregnancy ended i still pee a lil when i sneeze. my hubby laughs when he sees me sneeze and run to the bathroom, cuz he knows:rofl:
> 
> There really should be a like button the same as facebook xClick to expand...

I always thought that should be an "Yup same here" button rather than a "Like" button, cos if someone says they're having a bloody horrible day, if you just want to say same here, you could use it for that too, without sounding like you're glad they're having a bad time!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> melissa and codegirl- it will never be the same, lol! after my first two i was fine, but from the third on my bladder is junk. even after that pregnancy ended i still pee a lil when i sneeze. my hubby laughs when he sees me sneeze and run to the bathroom, cuz he knows:rofl:
> 
> There really should be a like button the same as facebook xClick to expand...
> 
> I always thought that should be an "Yup same here" button rather than a "Like" button, cos if someone says they're having a bloody horrible day, if you just want to say same here, you could use it for that too, without sounding like you're glad they're having a bad time!! :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

Yeh it can get confusing sometimes when people like my status i feel like saying ohhhhhh right so you like the fact i feel like shit do you well hmmm we all know who our friends are dont we lol x


----------



## kelly brown

any one got a ichy belly god i am trying not to scratch it cos of strecth marks but god i can not help but do it lol xxxxxx


----------



## natty1985

Give it a good old scratch kelly, they will come whether you try and prevent them or not ! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: ladies!!!

its crazy what pregnancy does to us. well worth it, but it would be nice to have everything go back to normal when the 9 months are over:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> Give it a good old scratch kelly, they will come whether you try and prevent them or not ! xx

true that!!! no sense suffering twice, not scratching and stretch marks anyways


----------



## kelly brown

my sister in law had a baby 7 weeks ago and as not got one strech Mark and i mean not one BITCH LOL I WAS LIKE WTF XX


----------



## Twinminator

I didn't have any dark stretchmark line things when i was actually pregnant, but months and months later I noticed silvery lines on my lower back that only showed up when I got a suntan. So she may yet get her come-uppance lol!!!!


----------



## kelly brown

Twinminator said:


> I didn't have any dark stretchmark line things when i was actually pregnant, but months and months later I noticed silvery lines on my lower back that only showed up when I got a suntan. So she may yet get her come-uppance lol!!!!

lol i hope she does lol then ill be like ha see you never got away with it :haha::haha:


----------



## kelly brown

2 more days and baby will be visable yay not long girls and we will be hitting the 3rd trimster xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Im with you girls on the bladder trouble. Third baby = zero bladder control.

:happydance: Kelly only a few more days xx


----------



## blessedmomma

my sis used i think cocoa butter and she has none. i didnt have any til the very end of my first pregnancy. i got pre-eclampsia and blew up an extra 20 pounds the last week i was pregnant. it made me retain water like crazy and i swelled all up like a balloon. i couldnt even move my ankles they were so big.


----------



## razorhips

kelly brown said:


> any one got a ichy belly god i am trying not to scratch it cos of strecth marks but god i can not help but do it lol xxxxxx

Oh mine's the same, I just want to lift up my shirt and give it a good scratch but I don't think work would appreciate it! :haha:


----------



## kelly brown

razorhips said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> any one got a ichy belly god i am trying not to scratch it cos of strecth marks but god i can not help but do it lol xxxxxx
> 
> Oh mine's the same, I just want to lift up my shirt and give it a good scratch but I don't think work would appreciate it! :haha:Click to expand...

lol i no keep putting coco butter and bio oil but still wanna scratch  x


----------



## natty1985

it said in mother and baby mag dont waste your money on the creams, i used bio oil and one from the body shop and now i look like an AA road map 
;0

And Kelly you just have to think these people who dont get them they are like stretchers there made for being fatties and us that get them well were obviously meant to be size 6 at heart :)

P.S I know its bullshit ;)


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: 

I read in my pregnancy book that stretch marks are in your genes....so that will determine if you get them or not....don't know if it is actually true. I have marks all over my body already from high cortisol levels, so it makes no difference to me. 

So I seen my doctor this morning, and I mentioned the pain to him. He told me next time I get it, I must go to emergency. He said it could have been an ovarian vein, kidney pipe might have been crushed, or most likely it was a kidney stone! :(


----------



## Tanikit

My stretch marks from last time are getting very visible now and they were all obtained in the last 2 weeks of the pregnancy so chances are I'll get new ones this time. As for bladder control I think I also better go back to liners - at least being on here I know I am not alone.

2 more days til baby is viable and 3 days til next scan and appointment and also 3 dasy til I can have a rest from work - I am so looking forward to it since it is summer here it gets dark much later which means everyone arrives at work just as we are closing and then we land up closing very late which makes for a very long day. But soon I can get some rest - yay!


----------



## 2nd time

stretcmarks are in your jeans untill they popo up over the waist band lol.

i go sneez "peed myself" sneeze "peed myself oh god " lol its all good fun we gota laugh but pref with our legs crossed


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: oh the joys of pregnancy! :)


----------



## rottpaw

I am so glad others are having the peeing issue too (not glad ANY of us have it, but glad I'm not the only one if that makes sense!). That just started for me like a week ago and I was blown away. I was like, already???? Yikes! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

I was thinking the exact same thing Angela. I told my mom about it today and she laughed and was like just you wait!!! lol!


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing Angela. I told my mom about it today and she laughed and was like just you wait!!! lol!

:haha: I have a feeling I am in for it on both the heartburn and bladder fronts. I already am prone to issues with both and can only imagine it will get worse before it gets better!! :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

:coffee: Man im sleepy!! Its probably 2:30am where most of you are - so you are likely more sleepy than me LOL. 

Im not sure its possible but my bladder issues are better now?? I used to have a very weak bladder... like i'd be ok one second and the next practically peeing my pants. Its not an issue i've had since i've gotten pregnant :shrug: im sure that will change soon enough LOL


----------



## Twinminator

You lot should read my pelvic floor exercising reminder thread ("Are we all being good and remembering...")

I bump it up daily, as it helps some people at least to do their pelvic floor exercises when they see the title pop up to the top of the list again. And if you're not sure if you're doing it right, some of the posts address that issue too. Even if nobody posts on it anymore, I know it's helping me remember to do them if no-one else lol. xxx


----------



## kns

hi everyone
how is everyone getting on?
im also on feb mums as found out at 12 week scan due 27th feb but like it on here.
one of feb mums has had her baby!!!! Katie and from what i can gather everything is going to be ok, she is breathing on her own now.
xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

kns said:


> hi everyone
> how is everyone getting on?
> im also on feb mums as found out at 12 week scan due 27th feb but like it on here.
> one of feb mums has had her baby!!!! Katie and from what i can gather everything is going to be ok, she is breathing on her own now.
> xxxx

Sorry to be lazy (i.e. not count it myself), but how many weeks did that make her when she was born? xxx


----------



## msarkozi

should be 24-28 weeks, depending when due in February I believe.......


----------



## kelly brown

any one got any cravings GOD mine is milk which is good but god i cannot get enought of it i had to buy a pint today whilst at work :haha: and then i was up at 12.22am this morning sneaking in to the fridge for a quick fix lol it helps with my heart burn which is good i also put in the milkshake powder to strawberry and i love that to lol any thing with milk but before i became pregnant i never had milk only in tea and cerals hubby says we need to fo see a local farmer and buy you a cow we are going through 16-20 pints a week lol and theres only 2 of us :haha::haha::haha::haha: xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

god its days like today i need a bloody cigerette!!!! dam my husband he is useless! all i ask is for him to keep the loft orginised and tidy, i go up there today cuse i think to myself we need to fit a bed up there soon so wanted to make sure theres room and i get up there and OMG WHAT A MESS!!!! i have been up there luggin boxes around and sorting everything out, i know i shouldnt be doing it but hes so flippin useless im so fuming that he let it get that way and now all i ask him to do is load the car with the massive amount of things to take to the dump and he starts screaming at me saying that i have chucked things he wanted and now has to go through it all again! by this rate the dump will be closed and guess who will have to flippin deal with it all! i could just cry seriously anyone else got any useless men out there???


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> how is everyone getting on?
> im also on feb mums as found out at 12 week scan due 27th feb but like it on here.
> one of feb mums has had her baby!!!! Katie and from what i can gather everything is going to be ok, she is breathing on her own now.
> xxxx
> 
> Sorry to be lazy (i.e. not count it myself), but how many weeks did that make her when she was born? xxxClick to expand...

Was it sugarkisses? If so i think she was nearly 27.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Kelly! no real cravings for me at all. I used to crave oranges earlier on, but now it just seems I might get a craving for something, eat it, and then I'm done with it. I think I have the issue of not really knowing what I feel like eating.....

Shell - mine is totally useless as well, so I totally understand! I work full time, and he can be at home all day long, and yet I still have to come home and cook supper, do all the clean up, and then do all the other cinderella duties! Once in a blue moon he might do something for me, but I am constantly nagging him to just take out the damn garbage!!! And same thing, he doesn't want me to lift anything, but I get tired of waiting, so I just do it myself. I find that with pregnancy, I get even more irritated with him and the fact that he doesn't do anything...


----------



## readynwilling

pinkycat said:


> Twinminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kns said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> how is everyone getting on?
> im also on feb mums as found out at 12 week scan due 27th feb but like it on here.
> one of feb mums has had her baby!!!! Katie and from what i can gather everything is going to be ok, she is breathing on her own now.
> xxxx
> 
> Sorry to be lazy (i.e. not count it myself), but how many weeks did that make her when she was born? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Was it sugarkisses? If so i think she was nearly 27.Click to expand...

Yes it was Sugarkisses... she was 26 +6 actually 3 hours from third tri. I am soo happy that Katie is doing ok, after everything that SK has been through!

Have a rough day at work! its insane here :wacko:

Hubby is :sick: Im actually hoping its food poisioning cause i can't deal with whatever it is he has. I will be looking after him, and no one looks after me when im sick, and i have to take care of the baby inside me.


----------



## Twinminator

Hugs to you Sara!!!! :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well update, just got back from prenatal appointment, told Doctor about contractions and the next day having pink tinged discharged, so he checked my cervix and said it is still long but didnt say if it was or wasnt dilated or not. said he's a bit worried so he wants me to come back in two weeks instead of the normal 4 weeks. told me to call if I have 4 contractions in 1 hour, kinda scary to think I was 1 contraction away from calling this last time, I really hope it was just because I was dehydrated. So now I have 20 week scan on Nov. 18 and next prenatal appt. on Nov. 23. so thats that


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Anyone esle either having painful BH or Contractions and has already been moved up to every two week prenatals appointments....feeling a bit worried after my appt today.


----------



## Twinminator

Oh sammy that's horrible, sorry you're having this worry :hugs:
I haven't had any BHs but I know many people do at this stage, not common but not uncommon either. 
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Twinminator said:


> Oh sammy that's horrible, sorry you're having this worry :hugs:
> I haven't had any BHs but I know many people do at this stage, not common but not uncommon either.
> Fingers crossed for you xx

Thanks Sara, I guess I am just really worried because he said he was worried and every two weeks already! This doesnt mean I'm a a high risk for preterm labor does it?


----------



## Twinminator

I think he would've said so if that were the case... but it must be 'significant' for him to want you to be seen fortnightly. THAT SAID, it is great that they're erring on the side of caution rather than shrugging you off, and if it were very serious, they'd just have admitted you to hospital there and then. In the meantime, the best thing you can do is to stay calm for the sake of your LO, allowing yourself to be eaten up with anxiety will only perpetuate any problems. Easier said than done I know, but you really must chill out as best you can :hugs: xxxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks that makes me feel so much better!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Sammy. I think sarah summed it up pretty good. I would say he probably wants to keep an eye on you so he knows soon than later if you will need bed rest or whatever. I hope thats not the case, but I agree, its better than being blown off.


----------



## Lady-K

Hpe all's ok Sammy. As others said, it's better that they're over-cautious rather than indifferent. Just means any problems (not that there'll be any) will be spotted and sorted sooner.


----------



## rottpaw

Hugs Sammy! As others have said, try not to worry and just be sure to report any changes to your dr. I know it is scary any time they tell you there is an issue. Try to take it easy and rest as much as you can!


----------



## membas#1

Sammy--:hugs: my guess is they are being cautious...better to check you out every 2 weeks than once a month just to make sure all is progressing as it should be. If docs were really worried about anything immediate, like someone else said, you would have been under stricter suggestions. :hugs: I know it's stressful and hope all turns out perfect for you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thank you everyone for all the replies! I am just going to take it a day at a time and try not to worry until there is something to worry about. I am glad that they didnt back burner anything and keeping an eye out for whatever could go wrong iykwim


----------



## msarkozi

Hope everything is ok Sammy. Make sure you try to kick back your feet as much as you can and just relax and rest.


----------



## natty1985

:hugs: Sammy , sounds to me like they are just beng over cautious , i think they HAVE to with pregnant women these days , try not to worry like Twin said. 

Im sure everything will be just fine and baby is all snug in there wondering what all the fuss is about xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Sammy, it does sound like they are just being cautious - its better to be checked more often for safety sake though. I am also getting BHs now and have been for a little while, though very irregularly - will ask about it at my next appointment.

24 weeks today which makes it viability day and I also believe I have less than 100 days to go even though my ticker shows more than that - will also ask about that when I have my appointment tomorrow as I am not sure what this gynae's policy is regarding early C-sections/inductions of diabetics.

I am having a few days off work after today as I have been filling in for my boss - so looking forward to the break. I need to get a move on with the nursery in that break as I have got very big lately and it will be a strain if I leave it much longer.


----------



## Nixilix

Happy v day!


----------



## kns

Twinminator said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> how is everyone getting on?
> im also on feb mums as found out at 12 week scan due 27th feb but like it on here.
> one of feb mums has had her baby!!!! Katie and from what i can gather everything is going to be ok, she is breathing on her own now.
> xxxx
> 
> Sorry to be lazy (i.e. not count it myself), but how many weeks did that make her when she was born? xxxClick to expand...

IM NOT SURE EXACTLY BUT I THINK ABOUT 26 WEEKS.
its amazing.


----------



## Twinminator

I'm not deaf kns, no need to shout! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kns

lol sorry, was in middle of doing somw work and left cap lock on sorry.
so how is everyone?
natty?
x


----------



## Tanikit

I think she was close to 28 weeks as she was due on Feb 1st - except I am not entirely sure when the baby was born (she would have been at 28 weeks gestation yesterday I think) That is amazing if she is breathing on her own.


----------



## natty1985

KNS, i am fine thanks what about you 3? how are things? xxx

Physio app was today been given a tubigrip and crutches its taken a while but finally think i may have this SPD under some sort of control well i hope so anyway lol go back to see her in 2 weeks xx


----------



## roonsma

Aw Nat, don't envy you with the spd hun :hugs:. Is the tubigrip to tie round your hips? I found this hurt as it digs in so i bought a pelvic band and it was great, hope your getting plenty of help at home hun xx

Hi to all xx


----------



## readynwilling

Hi All!

Hope everyone is doing great!

Happy V day Tanikit! Mines Tomorrow!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

V-Day envy.....Congrats ladies who have made it to V-day!


----------



## natty1985

roonsma said:


> Aw Nat, don't envy you with the spd hun :hugs:. Is the tubigrip to tie round your hips? I found this hurt as it digs in so i bought a pelvic band and it was great, hope your getting plenty of help at home hun xx
> 
> Hi to all xx

Hiya , 

The tubigrip goes over my bump under my boobs and sits like a mini skirt (a very mini mini skirt)


----------



## kelly brown

my v day is tomorrow to yay xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

I had my first prenatal class last night......way too much information in a couple of hours! I am never going to remember any of it!


----------



## readynwilling

I was gonna sign hubby and I up for our class in December, but they are booked, so will wait for January. It will be better for us to do it after the holidays anyways... Hopefully they go over some of the same stuff again for you at the next class. I find it sinks in better if im told twice :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

I wasn't ready to take the classes yet, but I don't think there is another class scheduled before I am due. I had to drag OH there last night, as he didn't think he needed to go. I found that she has a lot of information to say, but she kept jumping from place to place, and I was getting distracted to the point that I started tuning out.....the most I took away from last night was that I can request a c section, and as long as my doctor is ok with it, then I can go ahead and go that route without trying labour first. :thumbup:


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> I wasn't ready to take the classes yet, but I don't think there is another class scheduled before I am due. I had to drag OH there last night, as he didn't think he needed to go. I found that she has a lot of information to say, but she kept jumping from place to place, and I was getting distracted to the point that I started tuning out.....the most I took away from last night was that I can request a c section, and as long as my doctor is ok with it, then I can go ahead and go that route without trying labour first. :thumbup:

Do you want a c section then msarkozi x


----------



## natty1985

kelly brown said:


> my v day is tomorrow to yay xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

I honestly think I do want a c section. I am completely terrified of going into labour and then wanting to quit part way through it...or finding out that I can't actually do it and then need to have an emergency c section instead. I am going to talk to my doctor about it anyway and see what he says. They say the hospital where I will be delivering is one of the best in Alberta for doing c sections. They use dissolving stitches as well and there is barely even a scar there when they are done. They also remove the scar tissue as well (and maybe I could convince them to suck out some fat while I am at it, lol). The people that had c sections there were all happy with it and no one had any problems healing or anything.


----------



## allyk

I'm on team pink :happydance::happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

congratulations on team pink! the girls just took over the boys!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats AllyK!

Melissa - im am the opposite - TERRIFIED of C-section. But not sure why LOL.


----------



## Twinminator

Me too Sara, I was open minded to anything before I had the twins, but I was in enoughdiscomfort just from the few stitches I needed from giving birth, I dread to think what it would've been like with a casarian cut. Shudder. You're so needy yourself in the physical sense, I don't think I could've coped with nursing myself after what is essentially an operation, whilst caring for a newborn too...


----------



## Lady-K

And the girls are in the lead!!!


----------



## readynwilling

have any of you noticed around the forum the ladies from the August 2010 club did "awards" like biggest baby, smallest baby, most popular birthday etc etc... and they have blinkies in their signatures.

Are any of you interested in doing this? And if so we should put together a list of catagories... and somone else will have to make blinkies cause i don't know how :rofl:


----------



## Lady-K

readynwilling said:


> have any of you noticed around the forum the ladies from the August 2010 club did "awards" like biggest baby, smallest baby, most popular birthday etc etc... and they have blinkies in their signatures.
> 
> Are any of you interested in doing this? And if so we should put together a list of catagories... and somone else will have to make blinkies cause i don't know how :rofl:


Super idea - I can't make blinkies either. But will think of some categories for sure.

Shortest/longest labour
Brave Mama of the month (no pain relief!)
Didn't make it to hospital...
Most original name
Longest name
Name most likely to get mispronounced/mispelled
Most dramatic birth story
St Paddy's Day babies


erm...nope....that's it.


----------



## msarkozi

oh please don't let me be the one to not make it to the hospital!!! lol!! I have 140 km to drive to get to it! :(

I am way less terrified of having a c section then natural. I know a lot of people that had c sections, and they all recovered quickly with no problems. They say as long as you aren't just laying around for the recovery time, and you actually get up and moving, it's a lot easier on you. The bonus side to a scheduled c section as well is that you know the date the baby is going to be born, and generally you get to pick it :)


----------



## readynwilling

Stole this from the August thread....



> August 2010 Awards!!
> 
> PM me details of any category you'd like to enter!!
> Also please suggest any other categories you think we should include...
> 
> -first August baby (determined from list on front page)
> -earliest August baby (determined from list on front page)
> -last August baby (determined from list on front page)
> -most overdue August baby (determined from list on front page)
> -heaviest baby (determined from list on front page)
> -lightest baby (determined from list on front page)
> -biggest loser (for dieting mums!) - PM me your weight loss since giving birth!
> -baldest baby - PM me a photo and i'll compile them
> -hairiest baby - PM me a photo and I'll compile them
> -youngest mum - PM me your age and birthday (even if you already mentioned it on here)
> -oldest mum - PM me your age and birthday (even if you already mentioned it on here)
> -baby who looks most like daddy - PM me a photo and I'll compile them
> -baby who looks most like mummy - PM me a photo and I'll compile them
> -smallest sibling age gap - PM me birthdays
> -biggest sibling age gap - PM me birthdays
> -mummy of many - PM me how many kids you have
> -longest cling on stump - PM me how long cord stayed put!
> -shortest labour - PM details
> -longest labour - PM details
> -most knowledgeable mum - PM your vote
> -longest baby (at birth or 14 days) - PM length
> -shortest baby (at birth or 14 days) - PM length
> -most popular birth date (determined from list on front page)

They didn't decide to do it until mid september by the looks of things - so they were submitting pictures for people to vote on the hairiest or baldest baby etc etc.


----------



## Twinminator

Yes, the pre-selected timing is definitely a lure... particularly now I have the twins to think about. I was SOOO lucky last time that my waters broke at 9am on a Saturday morning, how's that for timing! This time, it'll be sods law it'll be middle of the night, when DH is working away, like he is this week. My MIL is 69, only drives in broad daylight, and LOVES her sleep. Nobody else can drop everything and be there in good time if this LO comes quickly. (And considering my first labour was only a matter of a few hours, this one might come flying out!! :nope: )
Thanks Mel, you've got me panicking now! ( :winkwink: ) But seriously, I need to discuss all this with MW at next appointment. :thumbup:


----------



## braijackava

My recovery from my vaginal births was soooo easy. But the two abdominal surgeries i had, the recovery was soooo painful. And that was just with a few stitches from laproscopic surgery. No pain at all after the last two babies, just mild cramping. So no c section for me thanks! Haha i am wimpy when it comes to surgery, would rather do natural childbirth.
i think i might be in the running for fastest birth if this one goes like last time. Less than 2 hours from start of being induced, not dialated or effaced, to baby being born.


----------



## braijackava

My recovery from my vaginal births was soooo easy. But the two abdominal surgeries i had, the recovery was soooo painful. And that was just with a few stitches from laproscopic surgery. No pain at all after the last two babies, just mild cramping. So no c section for me thanks! Haha i am wimpy when it comes to surgery, would rather do natural childbirth.
i think i might be in the running for fastest birth if this one goes like last time. Less than 2 hours from start of being induced, not dialated or effaced, to baby being born.


----------



## Twinminator

So how many of you know exactly what will happen when you go into labour? What I mean is, plan of action for getting to hospital, day or night, who will have the children (for those of you who have them), etc etc etc?
I don't yet have a plan, my DH could be absolutely anywhere in the country.... so so so much depends on what time of day / what day of the week I go into labour.
Oh dear, I'm going to fret about this now....!


----------



## readynwilling

Im lucky that my husband just works about 20 min's away and we live about 5 min drive from hospital. My plan is to stay at home AS LONG AS POSSIBLE. I am going to rent a TEN's machine from a local MW, and try to stay at home until i can't take it anymore. Hopefully i won't only be 1-2 cm dialated when i get there LOL.


----------



## 2nd time

lol love the ideas for catogries i will put my self forward for the shortes gap lol should be 54 weeks lol is any one as mad as me


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haven't even begun to think about who will be watching my son, don't really have a good relationship with the in-laws really hoping my mom can fly out before and stay with our son until baby is born. But on a good not my DH only works about 15 minutes from home and I live a block from the interstate and only have to drive 3 exits to hospital about 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## codegirl

I love the idea of awards but can't help with the blinkies :(

I'm not 100% sure of the plan for Edward but I might ask my SIL to come and stay here while I'm in labour. My Mom wants to be in the room for the birth (she was there for E too) but could take over looking after E after the baby is born. Otherwise Mom will watch E for the whole thing.

For those tempted with scheduled c-sections. I would just encourage you to research the healthy hormones that are released during labour. Specially if you are thinking about bfing. Letting yourself even do a bit of labour can make some post partium things easier.

Don't get me wrong, we are all different and you need to do what is best for you and your baby but it's good to get all the info. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikit

I have the option of an elective C-section and it probably will go that way though not really through choice - simply being high risk and with a pushy doctor who thinks I should have a C-section for whatever reason. Nonetheless I will delay all decision making til much nearer the end - there are pros and cons to both, but I had an induction that worked last time so would far rather have another induction or even better a natural birth than a C-section.

If I go into early labour I imagine we will wake my brother-in-law and his gf and take DD there since they live very close. Could call in my mother-in-law if there was time but she lives quite far away. But if all goes according to plan then my own mother will be here and will look after DD and it will probably be scheduled so we will know what is happening when and DH will have organised his leave. It will depend what happens - with a C-section I'd have to go to the hospital early and I would expect to be close to first on the list because of the diabetes so the insulin levels could be better controlled. If it was an induction it would probably also be early morning. Natural labour - well I can always wish but it would probably have to be between 37 and 38 weeks and what is the chance of that?


----------



## Twinminator

Good points codegirl :thumbup:

I know I definitely don't want a c-section, but I do really want to have some sort of control over when it all happens. I think because the twins were so prem, I have absolutely no idea whther that will impact on how long this LO hangs on :nope:


----------



## msarkozi

I haven't thought of anything yet. My biggest fear is it will be the middle of the night as well, and I won't be able to get ahold of OH. Being that winter time is the busiest time of the year for oil and gas companies, he works very long hours, and out in the middle of the bush where there is generally no cell phone reception! So I have no idea how I am going to deal with that. I was wondering what kind of reception a pager has, and if it would work in the middle of nowhere, then I think I will see if I can get a pager for a month or so, just in case. 

Since I have 140 km's to drive to get to the hospital, as soon as my water breaks, or I start contractions, I will be heading to the hospital. The nurses here will assess me, but I'm not going to stick around here not knowing how quick/long it can take....I don't want to deliver my baby on the highway, lol!


----------



## Twinminator

I think for some of us, we're going to have to be really bold and insistent. I know I'm not very good at asking people to put themselves out for me, but only having a Plan A is no good, especially with other children at home. 

Better start cogitating a solid Plan B and Plan C......!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have already started thinking about my birth plan. Luckily we don't have any other children so no need to worry about that.

My plan is to try and stay at home using paracetamol and a TENs machine for as long as I can, probably using baths as a way to ease the contractions if I can. Then when I get to the hospital I'm going to try and cope on gas and air and then I'll see what happens - am not ruling out an epidural but think I'd want that as a last resort.

Really want to think about all my options and so that I am informed before I sit down and write it though :)


----------



## codegirl

I had a great birthplan. We are using it again this time. Of course, nothing really happened the way I had planned but I was also prepared for that (plan b and c) so I think I'm even more ready for whatever happens, happens.

I do agree with trying to go as long as you can without and epi. The more you can move the better your labour can progress (gravity is your friend :thumbup:)


----------



## Twinminator

codegirl said:


> I had a great birthplan. We are using it again this time. Of course, nothing really happened the way I had planned but I was also prepared for that (plan b and c) so I think I'm even more ready for whatever happens, happens.
> 
> I do agree with trying to go as long as you can without and epi. The more you can move the better your labour can progress (*gravity is your friend* :thumbup:)

My *(.Y.)* beg to differ on that one :rofl:


----------



## codegirl

Twinminator said:


> codegirl said:
> 
> 
> I had a great birthplan. We are using it again this time. Of course, nothing really happened the way I had planned but I was also prepared for that (plan b and c) so I think I'm even more ready for whatever happens, happens.
> 
> I do agree with trying to go as long as you can without and epi. The more you can move the better your labour can progress (*gravity is your friend* :thumbup:)
> 
> My *(.Y.)* beg to differ on that one :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

:haha: Maybe we should amend to say gravity is BABY's friend, LOL! It's definitely no friend to any other part of me! :rofl:


----------



## braijackava

My oldest son who will be 11, wants to be there in the room. So i need to find someone willing to sit at the hospital in case he changes his mind. I will be induced most likely 2 to 4 weeks early, so hopefully enough time to plan and get my mom and mil flown out to watch the other 2 kids. If not i have grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins and my brother out here. Just playing it by year. As for birth plans, i am all for pain meds and epidural, but my last 2 epidurals did not work so.....


----------



## Twinminator

Nope, it's one day out of my life, if miners can spend 70 days in isolation underground, I can give birth. (NB, that is, bearing in mind I'm one of the lucky ones who hasn't got issues causing me to need intervention, I know many of you do!! :thumbup: )

That is NOT to say pain relief is wrong NOT AT ALL, I'm no martyr, if things go a bit pear-shaped, then I'll accept the drugs, any drugs!, believe me. :haha: But the less intervention, the quicker i can just get back on with life post-birth. Touch wood, I don't expect any complications, I intend to keep as active as I can, up to and during, and just get the job done. Gas and air, yes please, but other than that, i just want to grit my teeth, push through, and get back to my 'big' girlies :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Had my 24 week appointment today - baby is measuring about a week ahead which is not too bad - they guess she weighs about 730g (1.6 pounds - I suppose that is about 1 pound 7 ounces???) now. She's been pretty active. The one good thing is that my gynae seems to be coming around to the idea that I'd rather have a natural birth - maybe because there was no glucose or protein in the urine test and my blood pressure is also still low (100/60) He said if she is not breech then I probably can try and since he's been so anti up to now I do feel a bit better. Booked a 4d scan for 18 December so that will be a nice early Christmas present - its part of the hospital package so we don't need to pay for it. 

My sugars are still running a bit low though manageable but it is making me tired and a bit irritable - my DH managed to lock me out the house today so I had to break a window to get in as he couldn't get back to let me in - not too sure about our security now since it was rather easy to get in. He will probably be cross with me for breaking it but I couldn't sit outside in the boiling heat with no food and then later with my DD and he wasn't being much help - I could have driven to get the key from him but that is an hours drive there and back and my sugars were low at the time so it was safer to break the window. This did not help my irritability though.


----------



## Twinminator

Bloody hell tanikit, is there anything that _doesn't_ happen to you?? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Go girls!!!!!!!!!!! In the lead!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Im with you twin... keeping an open mind about the pain relief but my plan is just to "grin and bear it", its one day right! I saw my bf recover from a c-section with her first, and a natural birth with her 2nd... and from what i saw, i'd much rater have the recovery from natural birth. But thats just me and what i want, not for everyone thats for sure!

Tanikit, I hope Dh doesn't get to upset about the window. i would have done the same. :hugs:

Oh and its my V-day :yipee:


----------



## Twinminator

Yay to V Day Sara :flower:


----------



## kelly brown

happy v day to me yay  x


----------



## readynwilling

happy V day kelly!


----------



## Awaiting3

FINALLY...my 4th gender scan has revealed what I'm having!! Couldn't wait to get here to tell you all!!! I'm now a VERY proud member of..

https://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m458/maingirl78/Scan_Pic0001.jpg

TEAM :pink:!!!!
WOO HOOOO:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

Had my rescan today ironically on 11th of the 11th month at 11 am lol my 2 mins silence was spent in the scan room lol....

All seems great, and have had the all clear that this buba is looking perfect! so reasurring after my last angel baby Lucas. He was weighing in at 1lbs 9oz which is just above average - no suprises there i carry big bubbas and was sooooo LONG!! she was up near my ribs at one point lol 

Now time to relax and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy!! huge releif xx


----------



## natty1985

Awaiting3 said:


> FINALLY...my 4th gender scan has revealed what I'm having!! Couldn't wait to get here to tell you all!!! I'm now a VERY proud member of..
> 
> https://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m458/maingirl78/Scan_Pic0001.jpg
> 
> TEAM :pink:!!!!
> WOO HOOOO:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations how come 4 ? was she being a madam xx


----------



## natty1985

Happy V day to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## 2nd time

not to put a dampener on the one day idea but my DD took76 hours to get here so just 3 days out of my life lol needless to say i did gass and air on the friday pethadin on the sat and an epidural on sunday she was morn monday morning at 00.47am thank god


----------



## Awaiting3

natty1985 said:


> Awaiting3 said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY...my 4th gender scan has revealed what I'm having!! Couldn't wait to get here to tell you all!!! I'm now a VERY proud member of..
> 
> https://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m458/maingirl78/Scan_Pic0001.jpg
> 
> TEAM :pink:!!!!
> WOO HOOOO:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congratulations how come 4 ? was she being a madam xxClick to expand...

Thank you very much! And yes, QUITE a madam!!! LOL legs crossed every time!


----------



## pinkycat

Happy V day girls.
Im so happy all is ok with your little man Shellsangels.

Congrats on scans :happydance:

Im pretty sure i will be having a c section again. Ellie was born at 35wks after severe pre eclampsia and 20hrs of labour as she was distressed. I was induced with Laura again cos of PE and attempted a VBAC but as soon as they broke my waters her HB went down to 60BPM and stayed there so they had to get her out by section. 
When i mentioned trying to go natural again i got a very firm 'No chance' off the cons. She even said if i went into labour on my own they would still do a section :shrug: At least i can arrange for the kids to be at mil's etc 

xx


----------



## rottpaw

It is so interesting to hear everyone's birth plans! This is our first, so I basically have no prior experience except stories from friends and family. I am planning to try vaginal delivery because I hear much better things about recovery time, but I am no hero, so I am planning on epidural for sure! :haha: When my nurse asked if I plan to have an epi, I said "I think so" and she said, "say yes!" LOL I actually love my dr's office! They are so friendly and they seem to strike a good balance of telling me what I need to do versus having a laundry list of "do's and don'ts." Her list of "don'ts" actually only includes like three medications and a few food items, plus a few lifestyle things around travel and exercise. Everyone has their own philosophy, but I love my doc!

Meanwhile, I've also heard from friends not to rush to the hospital with your first, as you can end up waiting a loooong time. I would definitely be more comfy at home, but we live about 20 miles from our hospital and the route is very subject to changes in traffic pattern. So a lot will depend on time of day, etc. as to when we leave for the hospital. 

I am also very interested in what other moms have found helpful while in the hospital. Anyone have any recommendations for items to definitely include in your hospital bag?


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time said:


> not to put a dampener on the one day idea but my DD took76 hours to get here so just 3 days out of my life lol needless to say i did gass and air on the friday pethadin on the sat and an epidural on sunday she was morn monday morning at 00.47am thank god

OMG poor you! Well considering 2nd labours are meant to be quicker, you may be a little quicker... but I'm hoping that my first labour of three hours is only reduced by a little bit, if any!!!! Seeing as I've got to sort the muppets out first.

Rottpaw, I don't know what facilities that hospitals over the pond have, but I spent much of my idling time watching the Patientline TV. I needed very little whilst there (didn't have the mental focus to read, so my books laid untouched!), just very basic overnight essentials inc. maxi-pads (bear in mind, wards tend to be super-warm, so you can leave the fleecy dressing own at home!), loose change (you never know when a visitor will be caught short with parking fees lol, plus you may want a newspaper or snack from the hospital vending machine), your own healthy snacks and drinks but again, bear in mind they will become warm very quickly, and a fully charged mobile phone - generally speaking it's okay to make the odd call or text so long as you're not a nuisance with it, lol.
And of course, some nappies, wipes and outfits for the bubba. 
Last but not least, YOUR MATERNITY NOTES! So many people forget those.

If I think of anything else, I'll post it, that was just off the top of my head. Best advice though, is don't pack loads in case you're there longer than you expected - travel light and if the worst comes to the worst, extra things can be fetched to you by OH or other visitor :thumbup:


----------



## Doublemints

We are expecting ANOTHER lil PRINCESS!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Twinminator said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> not to put a dampener on the one day idea but my DD took76 hours to get here so just 3 days out of my life lol needless to say i did gass and air on the friday pethadin on the sat and an epidural on sunday she was morn monday morning at 00.47am thank god
> 
> OMG poor you! Well considering 2nd labours are meant to be quicker, you may be a little quicker... but I'm hoping that my first labour of three hours is only reduced by a little bit, if any!!!! Seeing as I've got to sort the muppets out first.
> 
> Rottpaw, I don't know what facilities that hospitals over the pond have, but I spent much of my idling time watching the Patientline TV. I needed very little whilst there (didn't have the mental focus to read, so my books laid untouched!), just very basic overnight essentials inc. maxi-pads (bear in mind, wards tend to be super-warm, so you can leave the fleecy dressing own at home!), loose change (you never know when a visitor will be caught short with parking fees lol, plus you may want a newspaper or snack from the hospital vending machine), your own healthy snacks and drinks but again, bear in mind they will become warm very quickly, and a fully charged mobile phone - generally speaking it's okay to make the odd call or text so long as you're not a nuisance with it, lol.
> And of course, some nappies, wipes and outfits for the bubba.
> Last but not least, YOUR MATERNITY NOTES! So many people forget those.
> 
> If I think of anything else, I'll post it, that was just off the top of my head. Best advice though, is don't pack loads in case you're there longer than you expected - travel light and if the worst comes to the worst, extra things can be fetched to you by OH or other visitor :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah! I am only just starting to make lists and things, but I am a relentless list maker (if I could only DO everything on the lists, I'd be all set :haha:). So I am starting to get suggestions from friends and family. Seems each hospital has its own rules etc., so I'll need to check with mine as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nixilix

Girls are racing ahead! 

I don't really post anywhere but here. I read all the posts in here but don't always have time or patience with iPhone to reply! It's dead windy here tonight. I'm tired and feel a bit poorly sick or maybe it's cause I'm tired. 

V day tomorrow.... That seemed a life time away when I had bfp!

Got my test sticks out and they are still + haha.

Baby squirms a lot now and can see her moving in my tummy easily. Lots of kicks and nudges too. Uterus is an inch or two above belly button which is still in tact!!

Had oh reading the partner section of my books... They all say tell you OH she is wonderful and buy her gifts!! Wahoo!!


----------



## Juste3boys

Finally feeling brave enough to come back on here so thought I would say Hi and give you all a quick update on whats been happening to me over the past two months. 

Have moved house and am now living with my partner which is a big change but has been the best decision I ever made! Unfortunately it does mean I am two hours away from my oldest two boys but I know they are happy with their dad!

with regards to this pregnancy it has been incredibly stressful as my bp is higher than they would like so am on methlydopa and asprin plus at the 20 week scan they found out the baby has talipes in both feet and a problem with one kidney. although both these problems are common they are a bit concerned that the two together means it may mean that the baby has a chromosone disorder so they have offered us an amnio but as I have previously lost my baby girl at 25 weeks due to pre eclampsia I have decided not to have the amnio and just hope for the best.

baby is very active though and so far the meds are keeping my bp under control so just hoping for a positive outcome.

Hope everyone else is doing well??

Juste

xxx

ps we are team yellow!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry you are having a stressful pregnancy. Xx congrats on being strong and staying on team yellow :) xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Doublemints.. your avi is very very cute! What is your due date? i guess the 18th by your ticker, but i can't count :haha:

Happy V day to you tomorrow Rach!!

Im peeved that my fruit ticker doesn't go up everyweek anymore! :hissy: Its not a fun ticker if it doesn't change every week!


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry to hear you've had a rough couple of months Juste! Glad you have stayed strong :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Happy v day Sara, Kelly and everyone else for today :) xxx


----------



## readynwilling

I signed up for the prenatal classes. 2 hours every tuesday for 6 weeks starting Jan 11th. I also emailed about a free breastfeeding workshop that is held around here, that the hospital recommended. I feel like im getting prepared LOL


----------



## membas#1

:hi: all 
Haven't had much of a chance to write much but have been following and reading. Happy V day to those that have reached it and glad there have been more successful scans.

Juste--I hope all goes well with bubs and the rest of your pregnancy. 

As for our birth plan--hopefully we'll labor at home as much as possible, then go to the hospital. We have hired a doula and she lives nearby, which is nice. The hospital is about 20 min drive depending on traffic. Our doula will be able to help us determine the best time to head to the hospital I think. Once at the hospital we are hoping for no intervention and a natural/drug free birth. We'll just see how it all goes--that's our ideal situation. Once baby girl is born we hope to stay for the minimum amount of time and then come home. That depends a lot on the time of day she is born and when they can check us out. I don't think we are required to stay overnight if all goes smoothly, but we are required to stay X amount of hours--unsure of exact. 

2 weeks til:wedding: after a 1 year engagement

very exciting time for us this holiday season :)


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats on your wedding Membas!! You must be getting very excited. I was engaged for about 4 years - so i know how exciting it can be after you are waiting for a long time!!!


----------



## membas#1

Exciting times but I'm exhausted! I work each day and then come home to work on plans, travel arrangements, christmas shopping etc....all the while hitting a growth spurt I think--finally starting to get a bump that's worth writing home about (okay it's really not that impressive but 22 weeks and just starting to show) so I'm happy about even a smaller showing. So yea Sara, I'm really excited, but really really TIRED! and most of the work is still yet to be done once we get to our families' place....we are cooking thanksgiving for the whole family--all 45 or so people! Well when I say "we" I mean lots of family members cooking for the group....exciting, anxious, fun.


----------



## kyronsmom

i found out im having a girl whoop whoop so cant wait


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats!

Its v day for me today yay!!!! Xxx


----------



## kelly brown

congrats on v day girls and scans any one paying for a 4d scan we are the 8th december 18.00pm yay xxx


----------



## tokyo_c

I haven't posted here for ages (always forget cos it's not in the 2nd tri thread!) but I found out today that we're most likely having a girl! Got a good view and there definitely didn't seem to be any boy parts. So excited! :)

Congrats to everyone hitting the viability mark - must feel great!


----------



## kns

whats all this happy v day?
what is v day?
oh and is everyone ok?
partner been having really bad stomach pains and extremley volitile. anyone else like this?


----------



## kelly brown

visablity day means if baby is born now he can be resuscitated and chance he will survive on there own xx


----------



## kns

thanks kelly
wow thats amazing.

x


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah V day is 24 weeks - Its when you are classed as "viable". So its Happy Viability day" - They say a baby could survive with medical intervention if born after 24 weeks. There are some hospitals that won't "work" on a baby if born before 24 weeks. 

Lets hope we dont see any babies being born well until February!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

I think i can class myself as an hormonal pregnant lady. My OH and I lay in bed last night, something was hilarious so we were really laughing then all of a sudden i burst into tears!!!! I cried for 5 mins then went to sleep!


----------



## kns

i really struggled yesterday, we were having a chat then out of nowhere she exploded, shouting crying and it was so scary, its not the first time but i'm struggling coping with it.


----------



## Nixilix

it must be hard for the partners, my OH didnt know what to do, he just rubbed my back! I'm sure things will get better :) 

Here is my 24 week pic.... i think its shrunk since last time!!!!

The pink top is 22+5 and the other two are today :)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









002.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









001 (4).jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nixilix

Im always in the same trousers!!


----------



## kns

my partners belly isnt that big yet :(
im hoping things are ok, im sure i felt him move in her belly the other day, is it too soon for me to feel him in my partners belly?
x


----------



## Nixilix

no, my OH can feel her move but she does go shy when he puts his hand there!!! People keep telling me my bump is small for how far I am.... everyone is completly different. Im sure he's snug in there... I think my bump has shrunk... must be the cold !!!


----------



## Twinminator

My bump can be huge or barely there, I think it's whether she's curled up or not.... belly seemed at its biggest when I went for my scan, and she was curled up tight little minx. Got my re-scan at 3pm today :)

Despite him being home a lot more now, I texted DH this morning to remind him it was today (we hardly ever talk about the pg, he's jsut not interested :nope: ) so I just said "Scan's today at 3pm, hope you're having a good day, love you" and he still hasn't replied. I don't know why I bother I really don't :cry: [email protected]

I'm so sorry kns you're having all these worries still. I think considering that things like movement will be playing on your partner's mind too plus throwing in your previous history, it's a lot for anyone to take let alone with pesky hormones flyying around. I'm sure she is as stunned by her outbursts as you are, after the event xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats on the girls!!!

Happy V day Rach!! Your bump looks Great! mine just looks HUGE. probably cause i've gained 25 lbs already :wacko:


----------



## pinkycat

That bump looks like it's grown a lot to me nixilix.
Sarah- hope bubs behaves for you today.


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks pinky :hugs: I was in and out like a shot!!!!! Nobody else around! All's absolutely fine, nothing more to report than that :) xx


----------



## readynwilling

Twinminator said:


> Thanks pinky :hugs: I was in and out like a shot!!!!! Nobody else around! All's absolutely fine, nothing more to report than that :) xx

Those are the best kind of reports! :thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

Did dh behave? Glad all is fabulous! 

I've got a roaring headache some reason x


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!

how are we all today? hope everyone is having a great friday!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies....

how is everyone?....

Anyone keep getting a bad belly? ie the squits! sorry tmi! but best way to put it lol its driving me mad one minute im fine then i gotta get to the loo and quick!!!


----------



## membas#1

argh HORMONES!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Tanikit

Wow, I had a lot to catch up on - seems this thread is moving fast again. Congrats to everyone who has reached V day and congrats on all the baby girls (andany baby boys I missed when reading)

Took DD with me to buy baby a blanket - she had one as a comfort object and insisted her sister needs one (no two) also - in the same colours but at least different pictures. I found her shoving her own blanket in the baby's cupboard today and when I told her the baby would get its own and she could keep hers she looked at me very crossly and said: "But I will SHARE with my baby."


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- how perfectly precious! mine love to take care of each other too. melts my heart!

membas- what happened??????

shells- im having more constipation issues in that department, but i hear both are normal. course, you could be passing a bug too


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> *Did dh behave*? Glad all is fabulous!
> 
> I've got a roaring headache some reason x

Wasn't sure if you were talking to me or not....? But will answer anyway! :winkwink: :haha:

Erm, no, in fact it all got worse (but air cleared now, in a fashion). About five minutes before I was due to leave for the hospital, he came pulling into the drive and I thought "Oh bless him, he's gone one better than replying to my text, he's rushed home early to come with me!" :kiss:

So I gave him a sunny greeting, got the girls settled with MIL etc etc, and said, "So... I'm ready to go..." (he looked at me bewildered) so I said "...you not coming?" To which he rolled his eyes at me and said "Sarah, I've just this second walked through the door! I haven't had a coffee or anything..." at which point i just thought 'You complete [email protected][email protected]', and headed for the door saying it was fine, I had planned to go alone (again) anyway. :cry:

He tried to follow, saying 'No I'll come' in that sighing voice that actually means he was under sufferance. I replied "Well okay, but I don't want to force you" and he blew up at me, said he'd had a long day (erm, what, up to 2.45pm? Not a bad working day if you can get it!!) raah raah raah. So I just ignored him and rushed to my car and left him behind. I very nearly texted him to ask him whether he was going to ignore this LO once she was born too, but thought better of it. Even though he deserved to hear it.

When I got home, something and nothing set Lolly off and she had an almighty tantrum (burst a blood vessel in her eye screaming so hard), MIL told me to walk away so I laid on the bed and cried. He came in and patted my leg. Grand gesture. I just thought, no wonder he feels justified in not taking an interest in this child when we could potentially be facing big issues from Lolly the bigger she gets :nope:

To cut a long story a little shorter, I couldn't be bothered to make an issue of what DH should or shouldn't have done earlier in the day. I just dried my eyes and got on with being normal again. 

He's now gone to the pub 'to support a friend' who works for a company that's just gone into administration, therefore could face the chop. I'm glad he can find it in himself to be a shoulder for somebody else but not for me :shrug: Am I flogging a dead horse here...???


----------



## Twinminator

Took me so long to write that between sorting twins out that I'd missed several posts....!

Hope you're okay membas...? :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes sarah!!!!!!

i consider myself a pretty forgiving and patient person, but that would probably really pi$$ me off! if my hubby was too tired and overworked to go to the appt with me for our baby, he sure as heck aint going to hang out with his friends after!!!!


----------



## natty1985

O totally agree with blessedmomma Sarah you are v brave I would have killed him x 

Your girls all three of them have an amazing mummy if only you could go to the pub for some time wihlth a friend at x what he fails to see is your full time job never ends x


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah sorry you are having to go through that - I would have said something (or maybe also just have stormed off alone) It sounds like he just doesn't get it - its not like its a lot of work to sit in a car to come to an appointment. Although my DH does also disappear for a while when he gets home - I find giving him a half hour or so before trying to bring up anything helps, but nonetheless there are times when I need him to do something immediately when he gets home - same as I have to at times too and he must either understand or just do it and not understand and wait for later for rest. 

Hope you guys can work something out soon and feel better. It sounds like he is not very involved at all and that is so frustrating!


----------



## Nixilix

He defo needs a poke in the eye :)


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> He defo needs a poke in the eye :)

^^^^ :haha:

VERY good idea.


----------



## braijackava

Haha give him the wrath of all the pregnant ladies on here! Went and bought a few baby outfits today. Almost put one back as it was a preemie outfit and looked way to small, but got it anyways since all my kids wore preemie clothes for at least a couple weeks at first.


----------



## membas#1

oh i'm better ladies, thanks for asking--i'm just worn out--we leave in 9 days for our wedding and i'm just worn the f* out. between getting ready to head out of state for a week of family and wedding bliss (which will be great but a TON of work once we get there)--choosing to have our wedding on a holiday and thus providing a holiday meal for everyone (well let me say that we have very generous family members who are all pitching in to make this meal so not like we are cooking for everyone, but nonetheless we are planning thanksgiving for 45 people)--it's stressful. we seem to have a list of things to do everyday and we aren't even there yet! i'm tired and woke up really hormonal--so i cried, went to work, got off early and came home to rest today--just doing laundry and cooking tonight...that's it.

so nothing is majorly wrong, i'm just exhausted and was getting to a bit of a breaking point...


----------



## roonsma

Twin, big hugs to you hun-you're doing a grand job, he'd be under my patio by now! :hugs:

Membas, hope you get some rest hun-take it easy :hugs:

Hi to all you other ladies xx


----------



## Twinminator

It's unusually quiet on here today... are we all Christmas shopping?? :)

Membas, hope you got to chill out a bit. Celebrations are only celebrations if you enjoy them, including the planning, so try to pace yourself or force yourself to delegate as much as you can :hugs:

Hope all's well with everyone xx


----------



## Nixilix

Xmas shopping? I wish! I'm too lazy! Going to write a list of what I'm getting and do it all in one go- I hope! There is a lot of sport on today so in sofa bound (after making shortbread and cookies) waiting til 7 to get dressed for friends coming round for x factor!


----------



## readynwilling

Im working on my gingerbread pirate ship today.. but i am stuck waiting for my dough to come back to room temp from the fridge - so i think im gonna go run a couple errands. I have baked lots this morning though and seem to be making progress.


----------



## Lady-K

What a hormonal 24 hours. Was like Rachel from friends last night "Oh yeah great Ross...just breathe louder...that's great. How will you ever annoy me?!" Honestly, everything DH did irritated me, and he wasn't doing anything bad. 

Then today I've spent all day crying. Getting a bit scared about loneliness on mat. leave. I don't know anyone else that's currently pregnant. I know I'll meet people at antenatal classes etc. but, you know, we may not like each other. Just because we have babies in common doesn't mean we'd get on. I know I'm being daft, but that's hormones isn't it!

Anyway, thanks for letting me have that strange stream of consciousness.


----------



## Nixilix

OH annoys me most of the time! Not his fault! 

You still have us when your on mat leave. Well all be jut sat on bnb willing each other to start labour!!!!


----------



## Lady-K

Nixilix said:


> You still have us when your on mat leave. Well all be jut sat on bnb willing each other to start labour!!!!

Oh yes, true that :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

anyone got any cravings i really want to eat a whole blackforest gatuax but not sure if thats just me being a pig lol


----------



## Lady-K

2nd time said:


> anyone got any cravings i really want to eat a whole blackforest gatuax but not sure if thats just me being a pig lol

CAKE for me today. Big time. Have eaten 3 doughnuts, an apple pastry and a rhubharb tart. 


Oink, oink...


----------



## membas#1

had the craziest release of emotions today--SO and i were cuddling and I said something I thought was pretty darned funny--so I was cracking up--like hysterical laughing, and tears starting streaming out--laughing tears....and then I burst into crying tears...like sobbing crying. How's that for hormonal for ya!

Lady-K :hugs: I feel ya! these hormone rides are pretty crazy.

On another note--I gotta go bra shopping again. Went up a cup size in first tri sometime, now those are tight--and SO is ogling me every chance he gets:holly:


----------



## pinkycat

Oooh cake. I really want cheesecake.
Hubby is in the doghouse so much lately. mil had the kids for a bit this afternoon so i had a soak in the bath, DH came and sat in the bathroom to talk to me and he said 'aw look at you , aren't you getting all big and fat now' :grr: Im still sulking.

V day tommorow :happydance:

Thanks for the friends request sarah xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahaha my birthday was yesterday so Yep out shopping today! :rofl: Hope your all doing well today....anyone else feeling like their goin


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahaha, my birthday was yesterday....so today I was out shopping.... :rofl: Hope you all doing well today. Anyone else feeling like their gonna POP?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry for double post


----------



## readynwilling

Hope everyone had a great day. :hugs: to everyone with crazy hormones!! Im headed to a baby show in toronto tomorrow - i'll try not to spend too much $$ LOL.


----------



## membas#1

got a little shopping in today too--SO and I both needed new white shirts...it's a family photo thing we do every few years. Also found some cute earrings on sale to wear for wedding and holidays. I don't own a lot of earrings, nor do I ever really wear them, but figured for wedding and all. I don't wear makeup either and haven't for years and years, but i did buy some natural eye powder stuff to add a touch of color if I want..such sensitive skin I don't dare do anything more than that (plus SO has NEVER seen me in an ounce of makeup :haha: ) he probably wouldn't know what to think if I showed up in a bunch of makeup and he surely wouldn't kiss me if I had lipstick on! :) funny man.

no new bra as i thought i might get--hoping i can just last in what i have for a while longer--a little snug but not uncomfortable. 

it is quiet on this group today--I can actually keep up!! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! happy bday yesterday sammy. my bday is today, yay!

im soooo tired i can hardly enjoy it :sleep:

hope your all having a great weekend. i have gained 2 pounds, but look like 20. i all of a sudden have a huge tummy on me. run out of breath going up and down doing the laundry in the basement. bedtime for me...


----------



## membas#1

happy birthday to you both!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AWWW thanks...Happy B-Day Blessedmomma! I know I actually didnt do much on my b-day but decided to get out today since DH was working.


----------



## Twinminator

Birthdays? And you kept them so quiet..?? Lol. I'm sure when it was mine in August i was saying "week til...." / "two days til...." / one day til...." etc etc!! :haha:

Well, I kind of just let things go with DH. Yesterday he was like Eeyore, could almost touch the little black cloud hanging over his head, which is NOT like him. The eternal workaholic, he uttered words I never thought would pass his lips... "I just can't face my paperwork today" :shock: So perhaps the events of the past month or so have finally hit him...? :shrug:

However, despite trying to put myself in his shoes when he rarely gives me the same courtesy, I was hurt yet again by his insensitivity - I try to tell him things about the bump, not longwinded stuff, just like "Wow, she's really kicking me at the moment" and it's like I haven't spoken, he doesn't acknowledge the fact I've even opened my mouth. But, without the strength to start any more arguments, I just let it go. In fact, I made a point of saying how worried I was about him for appearing so sad today, and made a bit of a fuss of him.
When he came to bed, he snuggled up behind me, spoon-like, for the first time in months and months... but ordinarily, like most people would, he'd put his arm round me, or at least drape it across, but he scrunched his arms up and put his hands on my shoulders so he didn't have to touch my bump :nope: He would NEVER normally hold me like that. :cry:
So as soon as he dropped off I got up and slept on the sofa. I just couldn't sleep next to him when he is so blatantly trying to deny the fact we're having another child. I know I must confront him with it all, but the timing's so bad.
I'd arranged some time back to go visit my best friend and her family this coming week, but she already hates him and needs no ammunition to do him down. I've tried to pretend to her that since he came out of hospital he's a reformed character etc but is she going to buy it when she sees me face to face..

Sorry ladies, I've run on. Wish I had something more cheerful to post, to lift you all! :flower: xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Happy birthday girls xx

It's V day today for me :happydance: xx


----------



## Lady-K

Aw Twin, what a horrible time. I suppose it could be anything that's depressing hubbie but it's a shame that it's manifesting itself on the pregnancy when you need his support. It does sound like you made some headway yesterday by making a fuss of him. Maybe he's jealous in a twisted way - that it's a time that you should be getting lots of attention, but he's resentful of that so is refusing to show any. I really don't know, but at least you got support here. I hope he gets out of this rut. He certainly will when bubs is born I have no doubt, but would be nice if he could snap out of it before. :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Twin im so sorry your feeling like that :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

happy v day too me!!


----------



## Twinminator

Happy v day pinkster!! :hugs: (and thanks lady-k xxx)
I cannot WAIT for that day, even though I know it's no guarantee, it's just nice to celebrate the fact that your LO has the full support of medical intervention from that day forth. A load off, definitely. :thumbup:
Plus, I think that will make it all the more real for DH, who is clearly in denial that my growing belly = his child!, so if I can say "she could be born tomorrow now and end up fine" (okay, a very broad statement that omits certain details but at least more true than not), it might yank his head out of the sand a bit. One hopes! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks nat and happy v day to you too shell


----------



## Tanikit

Happy Birthday Blessedmomma and Sammy and happy V day pinkycat.

Twin hope things will get better - men are hard to understand. My DH was evry depressed when I was pregnant the first time and it was also very hard for him to acknoweldge anything. Sometimes it seems like their whole world falls apart - maybe there is something going on he doesn't feel like he can share with you. Then again maybe he is just anxious about the baby coming. Good for giving him some time and hopefully he will give you some time soon too.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

aww Twin that must be so hard, i really dunno what to say, he must have a awful lot on his mind and not sure how to approach the situation cuse it sounds like he has a wee bit of depression maybe? i guess sometimes we dont think the dad's will be like this we expect it from ourselves.
I hope you manage to sort it out and he snaps outa it cuse you need him. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## Twinminator

You ladies are wonderful, truly life savers, you know that don't you? I hope you do. xxxx

I'd like to try and suggest a topic of march mummy conversation that will lift our spirits today - I'm very very fortunate that my hormones are not causing me extra grief, I do feel fairly pro-active at the moment (LOOONG may it last!!!) and have been for a long walk with the girls this morning. I'm also going to sort through the christmas presents I've got so far and see what needs wrap / gift boxes / gift bags / etc etc and figure out exactly what else I need to purchase. It all helps to keep in control of body and mind and the more I make the most of it on days where I feel up to it, the better I'll feel when lethargy and general lowness sets in.

Anyone else having a pro-active Sunday?? :flower: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readynwilling

Happy B-days! and V-days!

:hugs: Sarah

Im off to Toronto to the baby show! It should be fun. Im also gonna visit my dad who lives near there and come home and then take the crib and furniture out of the boxes to make sure nothing is broken (think i can convince DH it needs to be assembled to make sure its all in working order :rofl: )

I also have to do my GD test in the morning and i took the day off work so i can work more on my gingerbread. Hopefully i make good progress with it tomorrow. 

As for xmas shopping - i made my Wish List - does that count :haha: I have no clue what im getting anyone, but i do know im gonna try to do it on a budget this year :wacko:


----------



## pinkycat

Twin :hugs: I wish i could say something that would make DH more interested in your pregnancy :hugs
:My DH is a bit distant, when she kicks he will have a quick feel then says it freaks him out :shrug: he is also still disappointed that this baby is a girl if im honest. He hasnt actually said it but i can tell :cry:
As far as being pro-active, i just walked to lidl and bought wrapping paper, tags and bows to wrap presents as i buy them. Does that count? :haha:

Happy v day shellsangels xx


----------



## Nixilix

Happy v days and birthdays.

Sarah - I told you, poke him in the eyeball. :)

I'm watching the f1. Tried to write a Xmas list this
Morning but not a lot came of it! Least I can add to it! We made stew today so that is dinner sorted for 2 days! 

Got midwife Thursday, hopin to get hip form. Then off too see my sister on Friday and watching Harry potter followed by a curry on sat!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

pinkycat said:


> Twin :hugs: I wish i could say something that would make DH more interested in your pregnancy :hugs
> :My DH is a bit distant, when she kicks he will have a quick feel then says it freaks him out :shrug: he is also still disappointed that this baby is a girl if im honest. He hasnt actually said it but i can tell :cry:
> As far as being pro-active, i just walked to lidl and bought wrapping paper, tags and bows to wrap presents as i buy them. Does that count? :haha:
> 
> Happy v day shellsangels xx

and to you my dear :happydance:


----------



## natty1985

I have been pretty pro-active, ive sorted Finleys toy room out and thrown some toys, put some dvds and books up for baby and in general gone through it so i feel better x

I couldnt face the thought of making a sunday roast today so for a change were having sausage mash and beans :) x

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLESSED XXXXX


----------



## Lady-K

Happy V-days!

Fairly proactive, but only with work. Done all my marking and reports, and planned all my week's lessons. That's pretty organised for me.

We break up early this term (17th Dec) so will probably do all my xmas shopping after then.

My Mum's 70th next week (although she looks 50 - gosh I hope I have inherited though anti-age genes). Going to take her to a Spa for a treat. Might indulge in a pregnancy massage. Mmmmm.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Aww twin...I am sorry DH is being so insensitive, my DH is kinda worried about the whole pregnancy thing due to a MC he delt with in a previous relationship. He doesnt want to get hurt, if something were to go wrong iykwim. I feel a bit cheated because I want to be able to talk to him about how I am feeling or what I am feeling and he's pushes it to the side like is not important. I think its just instinctive for men to not be so involved because they just cant relate, they dont know what its like or feels like and just dont know what to do. I hope things get better for your hun.


----------



## Tanikit

Wow, a lot of you have been active. I think I overdid it a bit today as I had very sharp abdominal pain later today and yelled for DH to watch our DD so I could get some rest since it was really sore - he put on a movie and ran back upstairs to be by himself - sigh! Men!

So I lay on the couch and rested while DD watched the movie but I have been a bit unimpressed with DH since then. At least the pain did go away.

Have been cleaning carpets in the nursery and trying to get the house manageable again (weekends are awful as far as housework goes for some reason) DD has been wanting me to play the gingerbread man (its a running game) and I wrote a letter to my love (another running game) with her and I just can't! WIsh DH would get off the computer and do something very active with her. I am hoping to mostly finish the nursery tomorrow so I can start decorating and moving the furniture in.


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies! happy bday yesterday sammy. my bday is today, yay!
> 
> im soooo tired i can hardly enjoy it :sleep:
> 
> hope your all having a great weekend. i have gained 2 pounds, but look like 20. i all of a sudden have a huge tummy on me. run out of breath going up and down doing the laundry in the basement. bedtime for me...

Happy birthday Melissa!

We are just back from a weekend at my mother in law's, where there is no internet and - get this - no cable. :haha: Hubby and I are both in technology withdrawal, LOL! We went over to celebrate the US Thanksgiving holiday a couple weeks early, and came back with yummy leftovers we'll enjoy for at least a few days! I will need to catch up on all that has happened but, in the meantime, happy birthday Melissa and Sammy and :hugs: to all who are struggling with hormones or insensitive other halves! 

:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

hi all--yep, been a productive proactive day with wedding planning...can't say it's been enjoyable. why is it that men don't really listen? i hear SO on the phone saying to his mom 'well we've got X item on the list done', and I'm thinking 'what planet is he on? NO we don't!' and then he's on the phone with his uncle saying I (me) am putting a document together to send out to everyone with a bunch of details--who's getting in when, phone numbers etc...ummm...NO i am not. I'm putting document together so we have all the information WE need in 1 place...where the florist is, who to call for our table rentals etc...

I hate having to interrupt him and say 'no, that's not true', but he's pulling stuff out of his ass. 

Now he's working on the few things i've asked him to find out for the past week, cuz i basically got frustrated so he was like 'well what else needs to be done?' so i've gotten the two answers i've wanted for a week now, in the last 5 minutes. see--was it really that hard? 

sorry-rant.
yay for productivity--boo for wedding planning with someone who's attitude is 'we'll be able to take care of that when we get down there'...i'm a planner, he is NOT! 

hope you all had lovely weekends, and hope the weeks go well.


----------



## Tanikit

Membas your post made me smile - men do just think things happen - I am not sure quite how they are supposed to and they do not realise all the running around and stress that goes into it. Plus I think they listen with an idea already in their minds of what we are going to say and then that is apparently what we have said. Ok I am generalising, but still. Hope you can get it done and have a marvellous wedding soon.

I have the day off work today and need to get my hair cut, clean the house a bit and I may go and get a new bra (or two) as the ones I am wearing just aren't working. Trouble is DD comes home at lunch time so I actually have limited time to do all this but should fit it in.


----------



## pinkycat

Well i had a rubbish night. Laura woke up at 2.30 so i got up and sorted her out i was in her room for about 30mins and in that time i could feel i was having a lot of BH :cry:i went back to bed and they kept coming so after about an hr i woke DH up and he could feel them too. Went to hospital and was seen straight away. They examined me down there and said all is fine but my uterus is very irratable. (when i touch my bump it contracts) but it does seem to have settled down now and they sent me home. They said if i have any more problems they will give me steroids for baby's lungs. Very scary :cry:

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## natty1985

pinkycat said:


> Well i had a rubbish night. Laura woke up at 2.30 so i got up and sorted her out i was in her room for about 30mins and in that time i could feel i was having a lot of BH :cry:i went back to bed and they kept coming so after about an hr i woke DH up and he could feel them too. Went to hospital and was seen straight away. They examined me down there and said all is fine but my uterus is very irratable. (when i touch my bump it contracts) but it does seem to have settled down now and they sent me home. They said if i have any more problems they will give me steroids for baby's lungs. Very scary :cry:
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok xx

Oh pinky so sorry to hear this :(((( hope she settles for you x Have you had these in previous pregnancies this early? x


----------



## Twinminator

Oh pinky, I'm soooo sorry you went through all that :nope:

I really hope you have peaceful sleep tonight, and no more scary episodes :hugs: xxxx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: pinky. Hope the bh stay settled.


----------



## pinkycat

natty1985 said:


> pinkycat said:
> 
> 
> Well i had a rubbish night. Laura woke up at 2.30 so i got up and sorted her out i was in her room for about 30mins and in that time i could feel i was having a lot of BH :cry:i went back to bed and they kept coming so after about an hr i woke DH up and he could feel them too. Went to hospital and was seen straight away. They examined me down there and said all is fine but my uterus is very irratable. (when i touch my bump it contracts) but it does seem to have settled down now and they sent me home. They said if i have any more problems they will give me steroids for baby's lungs. Very scary :cry:
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok xx
> 
> Oh pinky so sorry to hear this :(((( hope she settles for you x Have you had these in previous pregnancies this early? xClick to expand...

No. This pg has given me the most problems early on. Had probs with Ellie but not till 30wks ish(and that was ^ BP) no contractions or anything. Hubby has taken today off and has taken the kids to school and nursery so i am having an easy day xx


----------



## Twinminator

Good for you pinky :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx

(And good for your DH taking a day off... although I am slightly jealous lol) :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Ok so either im an idiot or my doc is an idiot... I get to the lab at 8:45ish. Only to be told the dr has asked for a 75mg glucose test not the 50mg test. So i have to make an appt (was told just to go) and fast for 12 hours (was told no fasting was necesssary) and that its a 2hr test. I was pretty sure that it was only a 1 hr test. So looks like i get to work on my gingerbread a little sooner


----------



## rottpaw

oh pinky how scary! Glad all is well for the moment. Hopefully the day of rest will calm things down. 

Sara, so sorry your dr crossed communications with you. That is so frustrating when you take time to go in and then they say sorry, you'll have to come back again! Like we're not already going to the dr. enough right now LOL!

AFM, we had life insurance physicals this morning. The lady that came to do the physicals was all congested and breathing heavy. I managed to work in a polite inquiry about whether she is sick and she promised it is "just allergies." Here's hoping! I have been soooo careful trying to stay well during cold and flu season (well, whole pregnancy really!) and if I get sick because this woman came to work sick I am going to be so mad! :-(

How is everyone feeling today? It's bleary, cold and rainy here in the southern US. It's been an unusually long summer and warm fall, but it looks and feels like fall out there today!

Happy Monday! Everyone stay well!


----------



## Twinminator

How poo, Sara! :dohh: < to your doc! :winkwink:

Fall/autumn is pretty cold already here, but sunny in my part of the country. Just seen a grouse or pheasant or something (I'm rubbish with that sort of thing, sorry!!) strutting across my back lawn...I crept out there to get a closer look but blimey those things fly off fast for a big bird!

I texted DH today, calmly setting out exactly how I feel about him at the moment (as well as apologising for the format of communication, but it's only way I can clearly say what I think without getting angry or upset). Hours went by before I got a text back saying "Will talk tonight. Home about 6.30". I expect he thinks it will be me chewing his ear off, him making the right noises to appease me, and then carry on as if nothing's happened from that point forth. But he's mistaken, that's what we've done on and off for 12 yrs.

So I intend to just sit back with my ears open and mouth shut. You never know, he may tell me my suspicions are correct, he doesn't want this baby at all, he may even tell me he doesn't want me either. But I'd rather both of those, than for him to just pretend I'm paranoid, just so he doesn't have to deal with reality.

Whatever happens though, I don't think I will ever forgive him for making this (which ought to be a joyous time) a bloody miserable start to our unborn daughter's life.


----------



## Tanikit

Glad you are getting some rest pinky - take it easy now!

readynwilling sorry you have to go again - that is so frustrating! Hopefully in the ed you will be rewarded with good results.

rottpaw hopefully you won't get sick and it was really allergies. Here it is hot and humid - keeps looking like it will rain, but so far nothing.

Had my hair cut today so I am feeling better and have finished the nursery floor and walls though it will have to stand for a while to all dry etc til I move the furniture in. I also bought some underwear and a couple of newborn outfits for the baby. Back to work tomorrow but it has been a nice break up til now and we have confirmed that we are going away - I think teh first week in December so that should be nice too.


----------



## Tanikit

Twin goodluck for tonight - hopefully he will say something useful that will enable you guys to get on with looking forward to your new baby. Can feel your pain as I am about to ask DH to spend every night discussing 3 things - a request of the other person, an arbitrary detail of our day and one other thing because I feel like we barely talk let alone actually communicate - in fact all we ever do together if anything is watch a TV series. Hope it works out.


----------



## Twinminator

Thank you Tanikit :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Big hugs to Pinky, hope it all settles again for you hun, big :thumbup: to your hubby for helping you today :hugs:

Twin, let hope you can resolve some issues tonight, i'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

AFM, after 6 weeks off work with whole pneumonia thing i should be starting back on Mon, i actually feel ready. So over the weekend what happens-my bloody back starts giving me grief. Its gotten so bad now i can't bend at all and to put weight on my right leg sometimes makes me cry out in pain. Has anyone any idea what it could be? I had SPD with my DS and i don't think it feels like that. Its mostly in my right bum cheek(!) and it feels like a toothache almost? I'm going to have to see the Dr again, the amount of times i've been there its getting embarrasing!:nope: Any ideas? xx

Happy birthday Blessed!!:flower:

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, you are all so sweet! you have to be the most caring people on the planet!!!!

sarah- i hope everything works out ok with you and your hubby.

sara- hope everything goes ok your second time around at the dr:dohh:

angela- praying you dont get sick. 
im still debating on the flu shot. anyone got it while preggo and got sick???

yay for anyone who made it to v-day!!!!! mine is tomorrow:happydance:

tanikit- hope you can reconnect with hubby. we get that way sometimes and realize that the only time we are spending together is watching tv. its nice to get out of that rut.

hope everyone is doing great this week!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Sarah - im guessing its getting close to 6:30 where you are. I hope you are able to get stuff sorted with DH.


----------



## Lady-K

Thinking of you Tanikit :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed I got the flu shot with both pregnancies but have never gotten sick, I work in our church nursery and all my friends that I spend time with have children, dont think I could handle getting the flu and being pregnant all at the same time.


----------



## Doublemints

readynwilling said:


> Congrats Doublemints.. your avi is very very cute! What is your due date? i guess the 18th by your ticker, but i can't count :haha:
> 
> Happy V day to you tomorrow Rach!!
> 
> Im peeved that my fruit ticker doesn't go up everyweek anymore! :hissy: Its not a fun ticker if it doesn't change every week!


Awww..Thank you. Yes, you're right on...I'm due March 18th. I can't wait to have this little girl...I feel much bigger with her then I did with the twins...wierd, I know...lol


----------



## Twinminator

Stuck to my guns and thought 'No, I must just be the ears tonight', after all the ball is firmly in his court right?
We've just sat in silence for the past hour so I thought I'd come on here. 

Hope you had more luck with your DH Tanikit :hugs:

Roonsma, sounds like you may have twisted or trapped something without knowing it, perhaps in your sleep? Ligaments and nerves are so easily put out at the moment. A sciatic nerve maybe. Do you have any appointments coming up where you could ask someone? If it hasn't righted itself in a few days, get it looked at :flower:


----------



## pinkycat

Twin- He wasn;t going to take today off until i pointed out the kids were in school/nursery and we could have a day watching tv in bed :winkwink:

I hope things have gone ok with you and DH. I think he owes it to you and the girls (all 3 of them) that he is honest with you :hugs:

Roonsma- is it sciatica? mine was in my right bum cheek and down my leg and that was exactly how i described it to my doctor. Like toothache in my bum :haha: Extremely painful though :hugs:

Sara- thats a bit rubbish. Hope they get it right next time xx


----------



## pinkycat

Sorry took so long to type as had to answer the door so didnt see your post. I hope he starts talking soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Lady-K

Doublemints said:


> Awww..Thank you. Yes, you're right on...I'm due March 18th. I can't wait to have this little girl...I feel much bigger with her then I did with the twins...wierd, I know...lol

Due the same day!


----------



## Twinminator

Well hopefully this is the last I mention of it... :blush: DH just blurted out "There's nothing sinister about it all, i just find it weird, like it's an alien or something" :dohh: I told him it was a shame, but was absolutely fine to feel that way, and also reasonably common.... and was he sure that was all he had to say on it? Nothing else eating away? To which he said 'No, other than being more desperate for a cigarette as each day passes rather than feeling better'. I told him just to share it with me and not suffer in silence, but I know he won't. Old school.

So I guess that's that. I can only work with what I'm told, if there's more, he can't say i didn't ask :shrug:

Doublemint, I finally have another march-mummy-twin-mummy to talk to! There was another lovely lady (twins + bump) who sadly miscarried some weeks back :nope: so thought I was only one again. Mine will be just turned two when their baby sister arrives :) Look forward to comparing notes with you! :thumbup:


----------



## Doublemints

Lady-K said:


> Doublemints said:
> 
> 
> Awww..Thank you. Yes, you're right on...I'm due March 18th. I can't wait to have this little girl...I feel much bigger with her then I did with the twins...wierd, I know...lol
> 
> Due the same day!Click to expand...

Awwwww...That's awsome. I'm so slow...I didn't even realise that...lol We can be Buddies!! I hope all is going well with your pregnancy...


----------



## Doublemints

Twinminator said:


> Well hopefully this is the last I mention of it... :blush: DH just blurted out "There's nothing sinister about it all, i just find it weird, like it's an alien or something" :dohh: I told him it was a shame, but was absolutely fine to feel that way, and also reasonably common.... and was he sure that was all he had to say on it? Nothing else eating away? To which he said 'No, other than being more desperate for a cigarette as each day passes rather than feeling better'. I told him just to share it with me and not suffer in silence, but I know he won't. Old school.
> 
> So I guess that's that. I can only work with what I'm told, if there's more, he can't say i didn't ask :shrug:
> 
> Doublemint, I finally have another march-mummy-twin-mummy to talk to! There was another lovely lady (twins + bump) who sadly miscarried some weeks back :nope: so thought I was only one again. Mine will be just turned two when their baby sister arrives :) Look forward to comparing notes with you! :thumbup:


Awwww...I didn't really catch your whole story, but I hope all is well with you and DH...:hug:

Your babies are just too cute. It's so hard to take care of two babies with a big ol stomach...haha. But I wouldn't trade it for the world. My babies will be about 22 months when their little sister is born.


----------



## Twinminator

So you're going to have three girls too? Excellent! 
And yes, lugging my heavier girl around is getting hard work, luckily one is a little skinny mini though haha (but eats well, just a fidget bum!! :haha: ) xxx


----------



## Doublemints

Yes, three girls!!!...I'm glad it's another girl, don't have to worry about buying anymore clothes...lol Awwwwww...I hope the twins welcomes their new sister with open arms.


----------



## Twinminator

Doublemints said:


> Yes, three girls!!!...I'm glad it's another girl, don't have to worry about buying anymore clothes...lol Awwwwww...I hope the twins welcomes their new sister with open arms.

Ditto on both counts! :winkwink: sooo much can be 'recycled'! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Sarah - Sorry your hubby feels your baby is "an alien or something"... My hubby is still in denial there is a baby in there :haha: And if he really has quit smoking, then perhaps it is nicotine withdrawl causing him to be so cranky :hugs:

Im sitting down for a nice long break - i did something really dumb and now have to make up a couple more batches of gb dough... so it takes a couple of hours in the fridge to cool. There definatly is something i could be doing... but i've been working on it pretty much since 9am so I am just about ready to be done for today. Except that i need to do more stuff or i wont be done for friday :dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, you are all so sweet! you have to be the most caring people on the planet!!!!
> 
> sarah- i hope everything works out ok with you and your hubby.
> 
> sara- hope everything goes ok your second time around at the dr:dohh:
> 
> angela- praying you dont get sick.
> im still debating on the flu shot. anyone got it while preggo and got sick???
> 
> yay for anyone who made it to v-day!!!!! mine is tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> tanikit- hope you can reconnect with hubby. we get that way sometimes and realize that the only time we are spending together is watching tv. its nice to get out of that rut.
> 
> hope everyone is doing great this week!

Hey Melissa! Go get your flu shot! You can't get sick from the shot, only the nasal mist (which they won't give to pregnant women). The shot is (at least in the US) killed virus. I went to Kroger and got my shot and never even felt bad. Just had some soreness at the injection site. I was a little worried just about the vaccination while pregnant, but I'm glad I got it. Now I don't stress so much every time I am around someone who is sick. 

happy week! :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

I think it must be very different for men - my DH phoned me the other day shortly before I went to fetch DD from school and said: "Don't forget our daughter at school" and I said "Why would I?" and he said "Because you have another one to think of now" and I said "yes, but you also have two but that won't make me forget the first" A lot of what he says seems to point to the fact that he thinks I have two children and he (until she's born anyway) only has one. Its quite weird but probably quite common.


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning girls! Might get pram today! Wanted the sola but going to try zoom cause you get carrycot included! Might buy today.... Well my parents might :) xx

How's we all on this very cold cold winter uk morning!!


----------



## kelly brown

we have ordered our pram comes end of the month my mum and nan went half its the i candy peach its lovley cannot wait for our little man to be pushed around in it i am off work today as got a skinky cold and sore throat going doctors at 3.40pm to see what i can and carnt take xxx xxxx


----------



## braijackava

So a little advice would be appreciated on something i have been thinking about. We will be moving when the baby is about 2 or 3 months old. A long move, 1200 miles away. My thought is do i set up a crib at all, or do i just use the portable crib until we move? The baby will be in our room anyways.


----------



## readynwilling

I would probably just use a portable crib Brai... Thats just me. I know its not quite a fun. 

Is your crib set up already.. I mean if you don't have to set it up and have to move it assembled anyway then i might use the regular crib. And i think its probably good to get the baby used to the crib right from the start... but i don't know. Hows that for advice LOL.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the flu shot advice ladies. i have never had the shot, and neither has my hubby or any of our kids. we were thinking of starting them though. have heard only bad stories so that has kept us from getting them. my aunt just recently got one and said she was sore and exhausted. maybe she got the mist though. worried me to get one while pregnant. especially since we dont get the flu ever, praise God! but, now that my family is about to be 7 of us, we were thinking we might start. good to know people who have gotten it and not gotten sick. i was due with my last son in december last year and they were all over me to get it, but i didnt. 

sarah- i have to say i was pretty upset that your hubby was treating you and your kiddies like that, but now i have some sympathy for him. i used to smoke and it was the absolute hardest thing i have ever done to quit. took several attempts and several months to actually get it done. maybe you can reward him somehow for not starting again? and hopefully he will start to come around about the baby. some men are just like that, its hard for us to understand being the ones who think about it all day long.


----------



## braijackava

The crib is in storage and not set up. This was why I was thinking of just using the portable one for now. I think that is what I will do. Thanks for the advice! Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Tanikit

Brai you should manage fine with just a portable one - my daughter was in a Moses basket that functioned as a carry cot as well for the first 6 months of her life before we moved her to a cot - admittedly it was bigger than most of the normal portable cribs which is why she could stay in it so long - guess it depends how big your baby gets and how fast.

Blessedmomma I have never had a flu shot either and that is despite being told to because of the diabetes but I never get the flu and don't want my immune system busy with something in the vaccine while I get a normal cold and then battle to fight that. But then I live in South Africa which is a bit back of beyond and so we may not be getting the vicious flus that are in those vaccines.

Exciting news about the prams :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

rottpaw said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, you are all so sweet! you have to be the most caring people on the planet!!!!
> 
> sarah- i hope everything works out ok with you and your hubby.
> 
> sara- hope everything goes ok your second time around at the dr:dohh:
> 
> angela- praying you dont get sick.
> im still debating on the flu shot. anyone got it while preggo and got sick???
> 
> yay for anyone who made it to v-day!!!!! mine is tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> tanikit- hope you can reconnect with hubby. we get that way sometimes and realize that the only time we are spending together is watching tv. its nice to get out of that rut.
> 
> hope everyone is doing great this week!
> 
> Hey Melissa! Go get your flu shot! You can't get sick from the shot, only the nasal mist (which they won't give to pregnant women). The shot is (at least in the US) killed virus. I went to Kroger and got my shot and never even felt bad. Just had some soreness at the injection site. I was a little worried just about the vaccination while pregnant, but I'm glad I got it. Now I don't stress so much every time I am around someone who is sick.
> 
> happy week! :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, soreness at injection site and a bit drowsy, it reminds be of the tetanus shot, not bad at all.


----------



## Nixilix

I did it! Chose a pram, bought it, put it together and test drove it round the house! I love it! Such a good deal. Its the mama and papas zoom 3 in 1. 

I love it!


----------



## readynwilling

YAY! Mine is still in the box so my cat doesn't use it as a scratching post :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks tanikit and sammy! im sure we will pray about it and go from there. since we moved, my girls started school instead of staying homeschooled. i know that increases the risk of illness being brought home greatly so we will probably get it done.

yay on the prams nix and sara! we just got a double stroller to use for our 3 year old and 11 month old. of course it will be used for my youngest and the new baby after he gets here. my 3 year old will be 4 in june and he will probably have to walk around then. im sure the new baby will be in his sling til then. and we still have a single stroller and an umbrella stroller if we need them.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- if it were me i would just use the portable. baby will be so little still by then it probably wont matter. even though its so much fun to put together all the baby stuff, it will still be a lot of fun doing it after you get your new home.


----------



## membas#1

:hi: all....
Blessed--I opted out because I had never had one before and didn't really want to start now, but it's definitely a personal decision and you should do what's best for you and your family.

Had my 22 week checkup today--all is going well...good heartbeat (135) and baby girl was very active. Uterus is measuring about 3 fingers above the belly button...she said I'm just growing up and not out (I'm barely noticeable in the bump region and everyone keeps asking me where I'm hiding the baby)...so she said all is good and everyone is different and I'm just gonna fill up first and then maybe out :)

Gained 1 pound this month for a grand total of 5 pounds. I'm actually quite pleased with that number for now. 

Hope you are all well. 

Twin--glad you got to talk to your DH some...I was sad that you had to go through those feelings. I'm sorry that it's not perfect, but I do hope things get better and communication lines open up a bit. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

PS...I'm eating french fries for the 2nd time since being PG...they are so freaking good!


----------



## kns

hi everyone
hows things?
it was my partners 30th yesterday and she said its the best one she has had so far.
i suddenly thought this morning sh*t the next few months are going to fly by and before i know it little lewis will be here and we loads to still get.
arghhh...................
x


----------



## blessedmomma

lol kns! dont freak out too much hun. somehow things all end up getting taken care of before the end. just try to relax and do things one step at a time...

yay for good appt and french fries membas!


----------



## Tanikit

Time is going fast - I supposedly have 15 weeks left though it will probably be 13 weeks which seems even closer and I have a LOT to do still. 

Have been in a fair amount of pain today _ my skin feels like it will stretch in two and I think its from being bloated rather than just the pregnancy - I am also very constipated and my back is very sore and stiff from my shoulders down to my lower back. I think this means I need to rest more, but that is almost impossible.

Yay for a nice appointment membas.


----------



## pinkycat

im sure everything will come together in the end for all of you worried about getting everything done in time. Thats what i keep telling myself anyway :haha:

i had my mw app today. My BP is 130/60 :happydance: i dont think its ever been that good. She kept asking about my dates and measuring my tummy. When i asked why she said my tummy was measuring 27-28wks eeeek.My next app is a week on monday so she said she would see if its grown loads again and if so i will have the GD test.

I hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Anababe

Hi!!

Ive not been here for ages, i moved house and my internet been down for about a month now, its been awful!! lol 

Hope everyone is doing ok, its impossible to catch up since i been away! 

All is well with me, i hardly notice im pregnant some days, apart from having alot of heartburn and being ready for bed by 9pm (lol!) i feel normal, my bump isnt as big as last two and she hardly kicks really. Had my 20 week scan and all is fine with her, shes just not as active as my boys were.

I havent bought anything at all yet, just moved house so can start getting things ready for her soon :D

Its good to be back anyway!! Ive been lost without BnB haha


----------



## Nixilix

Hen I saw you'd posted I thought there is a face haven't seen in ages!! Glad the move went well xx

I have my 25wk mw appt tomorrow at 24+6. hope she gives me my hip form. Apparently some won't until you are actually 25 wks. Well see!!

How is everyone? I keep watching the dec jan and feb threads to see if tveount of babies born increases!!!


----------



## Natalie Flynn

Hi another march mummy due 11th March and Im having a little girl :) x


----------



## Lady-K

Natalie Flynn said:


> Hi another march mummy due 11th March and Im having a little girl :) x

Congratulations and welcome to the thread :) It's warm and cosy here.


----------



## Twinminator

Good to see we're still attracting new ladies this far down the road, and seeing some old ones reappear!! :thumbup: :flower: xxx

I'm staying with my best friend / godfamily this week (I'm godmummy to her three, she's god mummy to my two and will be to no3). Despite visiting for 3/4 days every month to 6wks, Lauren is struggling with all the extra noise and fuss bless her. And all the climbing temptations! :dohh: At least BF's children are school age, so the middle of the day is quieter for her at least.

My niece is 39 weeks today, has had a few "scares" or false alarms, she's getting really freaked out now bless her. Hoping she'll hang on til I get back to Grimsby tomorrow!

There's so much going on at the moment, too much to post really, but it's safe to say my head wants to pop... it never rains but it pours hey!! Things are meant to come in three's, but the past month or two things have come in 7s and 8s... oh well, yet again I'll be sitting thinking on new years day, hoping this year will be kinder to my loved ones. And maybe this time it WILL happen! xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Sarah you are having a poop time at the mo! :(


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> Sarah you are having a poop time at the mo! :(

You noticed? :blush: :wacko: :haha: :dohh:

I think it's only fair to briefly say that my DH issues pales into insignificance now that my stepdad saw doc last week and was referred to a throat specialist on Tuesday after he lost his voice and didn't really get better - he has what they strongly suspect is a cancerous growth in there, so they did a biopsy and pre-op assessment yesterday and the actual operation next week. I'm glad I'm at my friend's, DH is struggling to be supportive of anything or anyone else other than controlling his cravings (NB understandably so, I'm not knocking him) but *I need* at the moment and at I'm definitely in the right place to feel cared about right now. :hugs::hugs: Now I really need to :sleep:


----------



## Nixilix

Oh dear, I hope he is ok - your stepdad I mean xx


----------



## pinkycat

Twin -:hugs:
Nixilix- i asked when i would get my HIP form at the MW yesterday at 24+3 and she said she will give it to me next time when i will be 26+1. I hope they give you yours as its only 1 day xx

ETA i *think* we have agreed on the name Niamh. We are just unsure of a middle name. Any ideas girls?


----------



## Nixilix

I suppose it depends on the midwife, I'll prob have to wait for another 4 weeks!!

I watched my belly moving last night and I thought that was more strange than feeling movement!! 

Love the name Niamh although OH isn't as keen cause he isn't sure about names that don't read how they are spelt... He is an idiot though :)

Here is my current list of like names

Phoebe
Maisie
Erin
Payton
Matilda
Madison
Madelyn
Sienna
Isla
Sofia
Scarlett
Erica


----------



## natty1985

Twin, hope things start looking up for you soon x I had my HIP form yesterday she just dated it next week so it cant b sent till 25 weeks ( my ticker is few days behind) 

Pinky i LLOVE Niamh we were having that for a girl its lovely xx


----------



## kelly brown

i got mine at 24 + 3 and she posted it 22/11/2010 so i am going to post mine today time it gets there it will be 22nd lol x


----------



## kns

whats a hip form?
is that the grant?
our midwife said the grant stops next month how lucky are we?
x


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah health in preg grant. You have to be 25 weeks by 1st jan to get it as they stopping it so we uk march ladies are all ok xx

Any views on any names?


----------



## kns

nixil what names you got???


----------



## Nixilix

Phoebe
Maisie
Erin
Payton
Matilda
Madison
Madelyn
Sienna
Isla
Sofia
Scarlett
Erica


----------



## kns

i really like these:


Payton
Madelyn
Sienna
Isla
Sofia
Scarlett


if we were having a girl i wouldnt know where to start thinking of names.
youve picked some real nice unusual names, love it.


----------



## Nixilix

It's so hard!!!! Thanks though!! Xx

I see another feb baby has been born???


----------



## kns

is that 2 now?
thats really scary, think thats why im freaking about not being organised, this is our 1st, kim has had 1 still birth and 1 miscarriage so im worried its going be early.
x


----------



## natty1985

kns DONT PANIC LOL. I got freaked out alot about prem labour but then i thought well they wont be allowed home straight away anyway so you will have plenty of time :~))) 

Nix i like:-

Madison 
Isla
Sofia 
Maisie 
Sienna
Scarlett

Scarlett reminds me of little red head for some reason 

Maisie is also lovely v girly x

Another feb baby? is he/she ok x


----------



## Anababe

wow cant believe a feb baby been born, hope he/she is ok!

I love the name Maisie, very girly :D Its on my list but to be honest i dont really have a clue with girls names, im struggling to find one i love, theres loads i like but none that really stand out to me where i just have to have it! 

Im so tired today, kids were up at 5am.. Caeden hasnt stopped all day and im exhausted! Be glad to get in bed tonight!


----------



## pinkycat

Nix- i like the names
Maisie
Sofia
sienna 
Erin
in fact all of them really. Sofia is my favourite though.

I hope the feb baby is doing ok.

One of the neighbours left a huge bag of baby clothes in my porch before. They are so cute and tiny it's made it all seem more real


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies im loving the name choices!!!

Scarlett we had picked out for my 2nd if he had been a girl

I LOVE Sienna!!!!

Maisie is cute i prefer Macey though.

My fave girls names are Summer, Eva, Rosie and Isabella if we had had a girl.

No one comments on our name choice for this one as we havent told anyone i have mentioned it on here a few times accidently on purpose but no responses :-( i think its defo a love or hate it name but we love it! xx


----------



## msarkozi

Shell - what is your name choice? 

I am finally back home and trying to settle in again....I'm thinking I'm not going back to read what I missed out on in the last week, sorry. I do see the girls took over the boys though! Congrats to everyone!

I had a 3d scan while I was out, and here is a link to my pictures I put on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=308200&id=593866392&l=34179646e1


----------



## braijackava

Cute pictures! Hopefully my little man will hold still long enough to get a good 3d picture next ultrasound. Laying in bed right now, trying to make myself a little nest so i can be comfortable.


----------



## msarkozi

For all the sugar I had, I'm surprised mine wasn't bouncing off the walls. I had a pepsi before I got there (as I was told to), and then they kept giving me suckers to try and get him more active. She said that my little guy is a pretty calm baby and I should expect that until he starts crawling (I really hope so!).


----------



## braijackava

Haha i ate pixie sticks before i went in and he would not stop moving!


----------



## pinkycat

Aww them pics are lovely.

Iv got a banging headache again today :growlmad: xx


----------



## Nixilix

I will have a look at pics when not on phone.

Boo to the headache. I've got a slight one so trying to wash it out with water!!

I have red hair so Scarlett would be nice if she has red hair! Love discussing names!! 

I'm off to see my sister tonight for the weekend and going to see Harry potter together!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

msarkozi said:


> Shell - what is your name choice?
> 
> I am finally back home and trying to settle in again....I'm thinking I'm not going back to read what I missed out on in the last week, sorry. I do see the girls took over the boys though! Congrats to everyone!
> 
> I had a 3d scan while I was out, and here is a link to my pictures I put on facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=308200&id=593866392&l=34179646e1

Mason Lucas 

Really like Mason when i heard it and its not that common, Lucas is after our angel we lost in feb. No one in my family liked it (they have no idea we have chosen it anyway lol) but we love it x


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Shell - what is your name choice?
> 
> I am finally back home and trying to settle in again....I'm thinking I'm not going back to read what I missed out on in the last week, sorry. I do see the girls took over the boys though! Congrats to everyone!
> 
> I had a 3d scan while I was out, and here is a link to my pictures I put on facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=308200&id=593866392&l=34179646e1
> 
> Mason Lucas
> 
> Really like Mason when i heard it and its not that common, Lucas is after our angel we lost in feb. No one in my family liked it (they have no idea we have chosen it anyway lol) but we love it x[/QUOTE
> 
> Awww i have never heard you mention Mason before or i would have commented on this for sure, I love Mason i suggested it to OH but he has his own ideas (which are awful may i add) I love Lucas however like yu i know someone who lost an angel called Lucas and i didnt want to have it and upset them IYKWIM ? Both are lovely names and really rolls of the tongue :)
> 
> Nix, sounds like you have a lovely weekend coming
> 
> Brai your little chappy looks adorableClick to expand...


----------



## Nixilix

Love Mason!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls!!  i think its a required taste, glad some people like it hahahaa my familly will get used to it they will have too lol x


----------



## readynwilling

Mason is very nice. I really like Chase for a boy too. 

We are calling our LO Jadyn. She will be Jadyn Elizabeth (Elizabeth is both my Mom and MIL's middle name). I keep refering to her as J-bean as we aren't telling anyone IRL her name (well i told 2 people - but they are sworn to secrecy :haha: )


----------



## Evian260

We are naming our son Mason Christopher! :)

Just had our 20 week ultrasound, he's still a boy! LOL


----------



## natty1985

readynwilling said:


> Mason is very nice. I really like Chase for a boy too.
> 
> We are calling our LO Jadyn. She will be Jadyn Elizabeth (Elizabeth is both my Mom and MIL's middle name). I keep refering to her as J-bean as we aren't telling anyone IRL her name (well i told 2 people - but they are sworn to secrecy :haha: )

Awww ready did your other half like the name in the end then ? must admit we have some lovely names floating about i think we will be the best named month , if u understood that lol x


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> Shell - what is your name choice?
> 
> I am finally back home and trying to settle in again....I'm thinking I'm not going back to read what I missed out on in the last week, sorry. I do see the girls took over the boys though! Congrats to everyone!
> 
> I had a 3d scan while I was out, and here is a link to my pictures I put on facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=308200&id=593866392&l=34179646e1


Awesome pics Melissa! I love the 3d's. It is just amazing what we can see in there these days. So cool!


----------



## readynwilling

natty1985 said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Mason is very nice. I really like Chase for a boy too.
> 
> We are calling our LO Jadyn. She will be Jadyn Elizabeth (Elizabeth is both my Mom and MIL's middle name). I keep refering to her as J-bean as we aren't telling anyone IRL her name (well i told 2 people - but they are sworn to secrecy :haha: )
> 
> Awww ready did your other half like the name in the end then ? must admit we have some lovely names floating about i think we will be the best named month , if u understood that lol xClick to expand...

Yep Natty - he did like it. I think so too. Its nice to not see quite as many of the more common names floating around like you see on the baby board.


----------



## msarkozi

Mason Lucas is a good name! There is a little boy here where I live that is named Mason, and he is just the cutest little thing! 

It's nice to hear everyone's names. We are name ours Kash Robert Patrick. I think Kash is one of those names that have to grow on you (at least it did for me). OH really wanted to name him that, so I finally agreed after months of thinking about it.


----------



## blessedmomma

adorable names ladies!!! 

shell- i really like mason lucas. i have always liked lucas, have a cousin who just named her son that so i cant use it now, BOO. Mason is on our list of possible names too. i really like it since my name is melissa and my hubby is jason, it seems like it would be a name that combined both of ours. i know cheesy!!!:haha:


----------



## braijackava

Maxwell grant is the final decision for the name of our little one.


----------



## Tanikit

Nice to hear all the names. While we have come up with a few I have yet to settle on anything specific - problem is my DD has a pretty unique name so we want something else unique but then because they are unheard of names (mostly) they take a little while to get used to which is why I am still thinking. (and they also tend to get bad reactions from family members who want very common older names)

Today was a bad day for me - I went very low driving DD to a Moms and Tots group and landed up getting thoroughly lost (in my head more than actually) and so drove the wrong way down what was fortunately not too busy a street. The security company that does a lot of work in this area pulled me over and I managed to give them DHs number so he could tell them what was wrong and they drove me to a parking garage where I could eat and recover but it has hit me hard for the rest of teh day (probably more emotionally than physically) Pregnancy seems to be dangerous for both me and my children and while I would love a third child, maybe its not such a good idea to put everyone in danger again - and that has depressed me a lot.

I wish DH would help though - he's just come home and I have really battled to entertain DD this afternoon especially after what has happened - I still feel sick and a bit out of it. I wish he would at least spend some time with her and give me a rest as I am so tired. Sorry for all the moaning - I guess this on a very poor nights sleep will never go down well.


----------



## natty1985

Hope your ok Tankit : )

Brai i love Maxwell also !!! I liked Maddox but this is also a no go in our house i think we should just name him John and have done with lol

No my foot is staying firmly down and sticking to Ethan x 

He is kicking me now and its really hurting think i have done something to annoy him x


----------



## MumtoJ

Loving all the name choices, we're really struggling neither one of us has found something we really like never mind love ...

Hope everyone is well and looking after themselves.

xx


----------



## codegirl

Love all the name choices!!

We have a couple options for girls names that we came up with when I was preg with Edward. We are struggling with boy names and DH is giving me a hard time about discussing it as "we are having a girl" according to him. :haha:

Sometimes I wonder if I want another boy just so that he's wrong :rofl:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Evian260 said:


> We are naming our son Mason Christopher! :)
> 
> Just had our 20 week ultrasound, he's still a boy! LOL

ahh yay!! another Mason!! :happydance:

Oh i feel so much better now with all you lovely ladies comments!! its crazy how so many here really turn there nose up at it! not that thats changed our minds we loved it regardless!!:happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

oh wow Tanikit - I hope you are ok!!! Please make sure you get some rest if you can! :hugs:

OH was so sure it was going to be a boy, that I ended up hoping it was a girl just so he was wrong as well, lol! He was right though! 

I am getting kicked more and more every day, but thank goodness they aren't hurting me at all (yet!). I don't get woken up at night with them either, so I am quite enjoying it.


----------



## membas#1

Tanikit, hope you are feeling better. That must have been scary :hugs:

I like the name Mason too :)

We had a hard time coming up with any boy names--we really both love Ammon, but it didn't sound great with the last name. But we found out we were having a girl, so we've been running through girl names and have a VERY short list so far of Alethea Dawn and Evelyn Dawn, but we are still waiting to see if others pop into our head. We thought about Ophelia, but there's no cute nicknames with that, and we thought about Isabela and it was top of our list, but it's too popular for us now. I like that Alethea and Evelyn both break down into cute nick names. And Dawn is my twin sister's middle name. Alethea is the top of my list, with Evelyn second and Evelyn is top of SOs list and Alethea second :) figures! We'll probably come up with something completely different before she arrives :)


----------



## kelly brown

we like logan and jayden xx


----------



## braijackava

I literally have to pee every 10 minutes. I dont remember it being this bad, especially not in the second trimester. It makes me wonder if there is something wrong with me, or maybe its because this is my 4th?


----------



## msarkozi

I'm going to say it's because of your 4th. But it very well could be just the way the baby is positioned as well. I know I have to pee a lot too, and they said he is actually sitting on top of my bladder, so that would be why. I am sure he sits there bouncing up and down on it, lol!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

anyone weighed? or do you darent not stand on the scales?? ive put 1 blinkin stone on now!!!!!!! its piling on thats 6lbs gain in two weeks!!


----------



## readynwilling

Ohh shells... last i weighed i was up 25LBS! im hoping it slows down, but im sure the pizza i had for lunch doesn't help :dohh:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

readynwilling said:


> Ohh shells... last i weighed i was up 25LBS! im hoping it slows down, but im sure the pizza i had for lunch doesn't help :dohh:

lol the most depressing thing is ive followed slimming world throughout this pregnancy and still gained that!! i have had a bad couple weeks but not super bad just the odd chocolate cravings ive given into and im a wee bit addicted to tolberone! - my one and only craving!!! and look what happens!! 6lbs in 2 weeks!! :dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

36 pounds!!!! :(


----------



## braijackava

Kids are driving me nutso right now. Just breathe........


----------



## membas#1

I was weighed on Tuesday at the docs, at 22 weeks--+5 pounds total, but the holidays and wedding next week are sure to pack on at least that many more if not triple! We'll see how I do....I am definitely EATING more these last few weeks, and that could be pregnancy or wedding stress...or BOTH! :)


----------



## codegirl

I was eating WAY more this last week after getting over the tummy bug. I was sure that I'll be up at my next dr. appointment but then I went and got sick again today. <sigh>

My mom says that all my bum weight is going to the baby :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovin the names ladies!!!

we like too many names to settle on one. its gonna be a minute...

i had gained 2 pounds by my last appt. of course we moved and ate fast food for a week... now im eating everything in sight, so im sure with all that and the holidays, the pounds are gonna pack on...:dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

how did you handle moving and being pregnant??? I have to move out of my place due to black mold, and I'm finding it stressful. I have been doing some of the packing, but someone is going to come help me tomorrow, and they are also supplying people to move me....but I'm still finding it stressful :wacko:


----------



## readynwilling

For anyone interested...

heres the thread in the photo gallery of my Gingerbread pirate ship
https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/466888-gingerbread-pirate-ship.html#post7842077


----------



## membas#1

Nice job on the gingerbread! I love it!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my god i could eat shortbread right now lol


----------



## Twinminator

I just checked about five different pregnancy weight gain trackers on the internet which all say i've put on an average amount of weight for my pregnancy stage/pre-pregnancy weight/ height etc etc. So despite thinking I was a bit bigger than I should be I'm actually the lower end of the normal range they predicted for me :thumbup:

That may well change with Christmas coming up..... lol x


----------



## kelly brown

Shell'sAngels said:


> my god i could eat shortbread right now lol

me to i have been buying in gregs shortbread biscult with a christmas tree on the front in jam OMG they are heaven i have had 5 this week lol glad there only around for christmas :haha: lol xxx


----------



## Anababe

Id gained about 15lb when i weighed myself (at the vets haha) 3 weeks ago, not weighed since but its probably doubled in that time with the stuff ive been eating! I moved house couple weeks ago, been living on take away and junk food since as i still dont have a cooker! Its driving me mad lol Need to buy one this week just everything is so expensive moving house!!

I love the name mason its very cute :) My dad didnt like Logan when i told him thats what i was calling my second son but it grew on him eventually, infact i dont think he liked Caeden either but everyone loves it now lol

At the moment my choice for a girl is Tayla or Maisie with Jayde as middle name, but that could change many times before shes born!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im tryin to be soo good now till xmas but dam its hard lol... i want shortbread now booo!!!!!!.....

My family didnt like Harvey - my 2nd son but they soon grew to like it and now love it! so im sure they will be the same with mason!


----------



## Tanikit

I think I have already put on 22lbs - most of it within a short period of time recently and I think the majority is water retention as I am much more swollen than I was a few weeks back. This is a bit scary since I know I have quite a lot more weight to put on as the insulin increases and the baby grows faster now.

Went low again today and this time it landed up in a huge fight between DH and me - I get aggressive and make irrational decisions when low and neither he nor I realised that was what was happening so I left him at the shops and he didn't come home for 4.5 hours and he isn't talking to me now - even now he doesn't know I was very low and got lost and that the car broke down on the way home too so DD and I had to walk home with me low (luckily by then I was very close to home) I really wish I could just pack up and go home where I know I will have the support I need til this baby is born because DH just doesn't get it and I think he thinks I am out to get him or that I do it cause I don't like him and its not true at all - why would I put me and my kids at risk just because I don't like him - THAT makes me dislike him! Anyway, I'll give him the night to cool off and probably the rest of weekend since he is going out all day tomorrow and then I guess we will have to talk. Trouble is that by doing that I get no support right when I need it - not that I would have got any anyway. Luckily we have a holiday coming up beginning of December because we both need it very badly.


----------



## Twinminator

I can understand it must be equally as frustrating for him as it is for you when you have these lows, but for goodness sake, he also knows you can't bloody well help it! :nope:

My DH has opened up and said he feels really depressed at the mo, and is struggling to do normal daily things, and I'm (happily, not resentfully) waiting on him, looking after him, reassuring him. However, a tiny bit in the back of my mind thinks about the times when I've really struggled with depression and how a little support wouldn't have gone amiss, but he acted like your DH is acting - "What about meeee" syndrome. Just a teensy bit galling don't you think...? :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey ladies, just wondered if any of you had thought about cot mattresses?... im having a right song and dance trying to pick one didnt realise there was so many!!! lol i have a budget and didnt wanna spend over £100 on one but want a good sprung one not a cheap foam one as my last son had flat head syndrome and i wanted something abit more softer this time..... any ideas? ive been scouting ebay they have some great offers on new ones but unsure just how good they are! x


----------



## pinkycat

I haven't weighed myself since i realised i gained 16lbs! I dont want to know :wacko:
Tanikit- That sounds really bad :hugs:
Twin- :hugs: 
Shellsangels- I got a mattress from mothercare for about £90. It's a really thick one not just foam and has a cover you can take off and wash xx

Omg sara that is AMAZING


----------



## 2nd time

I am now down 8lb but did this with d too finished 21 lb down


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Tanikit and Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Mini_Me_x

Hey there!

Im expecting my 1st baby - a little girl on the 12th March xxx

Anyone wanting a buddy??xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome mini-me :hi:

tanikit and sarah- so sorry you are having to deal with all this extra stress from your OH while dealing with pregnancy all at the same time. :hugs: hope things turn around pretty soon!

melissa- it was exhausting moving, thankfully my hubby did pretty much all of it by himself. the only issue with that was that i really didnt have even a momentary break from the kids. managed though...


----------



## msarkozi

well day 1 of moving went not too bad. The people they supplied to help me are being really great and don't want me doing anything except telling them where things go in the new place. They are going to come back tomorrow morning to finish packing up and moving the stuff that is left. It's making it less stressful for me with them being so good about it all.


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time I have no idea how you manage to lose weight while pregnant - do you have hyperemesis (don't remember reading that and hope not)

Msarkozi glad the moving is going ok - that is a lot of work to have to do so glad they are good about it.

Feeling rather depressed today which is understandable. I doubt I will see much of DH today so will have to manage my time with DD somehow to get some rest. Now if I can just keep the sugars reasonable so nothing more bad happens... sigh


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry you are feeling so down! Wish there was something I could do for you :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

I know a lot of people (who have never used sites like this, me included pre-B&B... :blush: ) snub forum websites, saying that they're unhealthy, you should be out there talking to "real people" (WTF? You're not cyber-robots, you ARE real people LOL!!!)......but I'm sure I speak for Tanikit as well as myself when I say I'd be in a much sorrier state and perhaps sinking back into depression-proper myself, if it were not for hearing kind reassuring words from the ladies on here. So thank you, from the bottom of my heart xx


----------



## Anababe

Msarkozi - Glad the move is going ok! I know how stressful it can be, im glad is all over now and we'll pretty much settled in our new house, just need to find the motivation now to finish unpacking :dohh:

Tanikit - Sorry your feeling down hun :hugs: Hope you get some rest today, and feeling better soon x

2ndtime - How do you manage to lose so much weight!! Oh my i had Hyperemesis until 18 weeks and ive still managed to gain over a stone since then :rofl: Hope your ok!

Twin - I agree the forum is great support and i know ive not been around much these last few weeks but i was here right throughout my last pregnancy and i know i would have been in a much worse state depression wise than i was if it hadnt been for the support from the girls on here. xx

Ive just spent a fortune last night on Mamas and Papas and ebay.. i got carried away buying things for nursery... oops haha Its the first real thing ive bought in this pregnanacy though so it was nice to do some baby shopping :) Still got to buy furniture, i wish i was in the US sometimes i love the ranges of furniture over there and none of them ever deliver to uk :( I always want what i cant have :rofl:

Has anyone else started to buy things for LO?

xx


----------



## Twinminator

Anababe said:


> Ive just spent a fortune last night on Mamas and Papas and ebay.. i got carried away buying things for nursery... oops haha Its the first real thing ive bought in this pregnanacy though so it was nice to do some baby shopping :) Still got to buy furniture, i wish i was in the US sometimes i love the ranges of furniture over there and none of them ever deliver to uk :( I always want what i cant have :rofl:
> 
> Has anyone else started to buy things for LO?
> 
> xx

Me!Me! I think all I have left to get is a few early baby sleepsuits for back-up in case she comes early, and that's it :blush: but of course I had plenty of recycled stuff from the twins already.
PS Ebay should come with a public health warning, "regular and habitual use may severely harm your bank balance"....!!


----------



## natty1985

LOL twin , i do love ebay they do alot more personal things for nursery than mamas and papas and some hand made its wonderful isnt it xx 

I have to buy my pram and isofix for the car and furniture but im undecided what to do maybe you guys can help??

My mum has a beautiful chester drawers and wardrobe pretty modern and excellent condition both the same colour although they are not from the same range although i never noticed till she pointed it out anyway she said we can have them and we both fell in love with them do we go and try to buy a cot to match it and potentially save £400 or go and buy a complete new furniture set that matches? i had a new matching set with fin and to be honest im a bit OCD and like things to match but for the sake of £400? its not like £40 is it . I have bought all Millie and Boris from mamas and papas for the interior what would everyone else do? 

Also bear in mind the house is up for sale so we could potentially be moving anytime after he is here or before and depending where we go the furniture may not fit in another room or it may have fitted wardrobes therefore again if we bought it would be wasted but on the other hand the house could not sell for another 18 months x


----------



## Tanikit

Twin I agree - the support on here is great and besides it is hard to get a group of people around who understand or are going through pregnancy (let alone the rest of the stuff) Hope things are alowly settling down.

Nonetheless I did get out and spend my timne with people today - took DD to a support group for adults which I used to go to and we had a Christmas lunch and swam - the pool was so nice and cool - was a bit worried baby might get too cold and she did stop moving when I was in the water, but she's doing fine now. DD had a wonderful time and got some exercise so while she hasn't napped we shouldn't have too much trouble getting her to sleep tonight. Just getting out my house does seem to improve things a bit. At least no lows today (well I treated one before it was out of control)

Hoping to pull the cot out of storage soon and then must decorate the nursery and decide what needs to be bought. Have bought some clothes and nappies already and all the hospital things and am going to reuse a lot of stuff, but do need to check things fairly soon to make sure it is all in order before baby arrives.


----------



## Anababe

Twin - you are so right i think ebay should def come with a warning, i spent nearly £200 in about half an hour last night its unreal :rofl:

Natty - personally i would prob save the money but i understand what you mean about liking things to match! I will be buying a set but ive been looking for 2 days now and cant find anything i like, im not sure what colour to go for lol

Ive gone for the M&P Once upon a time range for nursery but wont be getting my furniture from there, its a bit out of my price range!!


----------



## Twinminator

Natty, if you really think a move is on the cards sooner rather than later, I'd make do for now then get a nice new matching set of furniture once you've moved, that fits the nursery perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

I would probably take the set from your parents and try to find a similar cot Natty. But that being said i bought a new matching set, but J is my first and my Dad paid for most of it. I *think* when i have baby #2 I will probably get J a new/used set and give this set to the new baby. 

Glad to hear you got out Tanikit and glad you didn't have any more sugar swings that you couldn't manage :hugs:

I agree Sarah - this forum is fantastic. Not having kids - i probably tend to get out more than those of you with them, but having the support in here is awesome.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

Whew, it has been a busy weekend for us, though I'm sure not as hectic as those of you who are dealing with moving right now and dealing with significant others who are being difficult! :hugs: to all!

Yesterday we went to a baby shower for a friend who is about 8 weeks ahead of us (she is 32 weeks). I think the UK ladies have mentioned that you don't have showers (gift parties thrown by friends or family, where everyone brings something you will need). I am so thankful we do have them here, because this being our first child, the list of things needed is truly overwhelming! And DH and I would have endless fights about what is truly "needed", if we had to buy it all ourselves. 

Last night, we went to the store and picked up the crib bedding for our little guy. I want to have it on hand as we choose paint colors for the nursery, and DH was pretty good about that purchase. But on our way out of the store, he said "we're going to register for everything else and hope, between Christmas gifts and showers later, we get what we need!" :haha: Of course, he has not really processed yet that we are going to need to buy the furniture ourselves and possibly the other bigger-ticket items. :haha: He is going to have some sticker shock from that for sure, but it can't be helped. We've gotten a few things (like an exersaucer, a bouncer, and a cradle swing) from a friend whose youngest is about 9 months. So that has been awesome. But I think hubby is struggling a bit with all the expenses, considering the holidays are right in the middle of when we need to be buying nursery stuff. I'm the more spendy one of the two of us, so I'm more concerned with picking out what we want LOL! But honestly I'm starting to panic a bit as time ticks along, and I'm wanting to get the nursery done in the next month or so. We'll see how I do! :happydance:

On the weight gain issues, I've put on 13 lbs so far. The doctor is very pleaesd, because by her count I've only gained 10 (but for me, I started tracking before my first visit with the dr at 11 weeks, so I'd know the whole total). I've done okay so far, but the holidays are looming. During the holidays I generally eat EVERYTHING so I'm expecting to pick up another 5 lbs quickly, :haha:. For the UK ladies who are sad that you can't get certain things (sounds like certain furniture lines, from Simone's post?) from the US, I'll trade you one. I'm extremely jealous of anyone who has ready access to the cookies (biscuits?) that are made by Fox's at the holidays. I've had them several years running thanks to gifts from family, and MAN are they awesome. I've been hunting for them online and the store I usually get them from is not carrying them (yet, anyway). They are SOoOOoooooo good! But if I do find them, just one tin will be good for about another 5lb gain. They'll go directly to my butt! :rofl:

Well, I see I have written a novel while I'm sitting here eating lunch (yet more food - scampi leftovers from last night that are soooo good!) :hugs: to all and happy Sunday!


----------



## readynwilling

Glad you had a great day shopping Angela!! My hubby is kinda the same about the "stuff" that we need. I am very lucky my dad gave us most of the $$ for the furniture set (walmart has storkcraft stuff for very good prices). And i purchased our travel system very early on - so the shock from that has long worn off. My IL's are hopefully picking up our monitor (i want a video one $$$) and the rest we will wait till afer xmas and the shower to see whats left.

I've been cleaning (im a slob, and my husband is even slobbier) so im hoping this is the beginning of nesting kicking in cause I really have a LOT of cleaning to do before LO comes. My baseboards all need to be washed down, along with my windows, and window frames & sills - they are SO dusty :sick: I vacummed up an equivalent of a whole cat today in fur, and didn't even vaccum the upstairs which is the only floor with carpet :rofl:


----------



## Lady-K

Hello ladies!

In total agreement about how supportive this forum can be.

Have also just spent evening on eBay. Just bought a second hand Mamas & Papas cotbed for £26. Well chuffed. Means we can spend more on a decent mattress and bedding for it. I'm addicted to the site. I like using this too https://www.auctionfinal.com/ as you can search within baby category on eBay for all auctions ending soon with no bids. Have got some real bargains that way.

Had a bit of a downer weekend, but baby shopping cheered me up. The power of retail therapy.

Hugs to all!


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Sara! We have definitely been nesting here, and it's good, because it's forcing us to clean and organize some parts of our house that really need it! 

As far as furniture, we've not really started looking yet, but that's coming up soon! I'm hoping this week to finalize the nursery color scheme and get the painters out soon to paint there, then we can begin organizing the closet for that room and furnishing the nursery. So exciting!

And Lady K, shopping is definitely therapeutic! LOL


----------



## 2nd time

sorry ladies but the weight just comes off when i am pregnant i eat what i like and have been sick but not bad, i guess thats just what i do baby was really small last time so having tests an gestra scans this time but as far as we know i am heathy


----------



## readynwilling

as long as you and babe are healthy 2nd Time :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my ass is evil today/tonight... seriously embarrassing cuse it slips out and stinks - sorry not ladylike but highly embarrassing when in a supermarket or somewhere i cant hold it in!!


----------



## Twinminator

Like when you used to burn sulphur in chemistry lessons?? Yep, I hear that :blush:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol exactly!!!


----------



## Nixilix

My ass is always like that. 

I'm eating a big bar of Cadburys mmmmm. Just ran down to get the house phone an it stopped and had to run back up to get mobile !!!!


----------



## pinkycat

Hope you dont mind but thought i would post 25 week bump pic. Think it's getting big quick now!
 



Attached Files:







Image0206.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









Image0208.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twinminator

Pinky, are you actually holding a wooden plank in front of your face to prevent us seeing you????? :rofl:


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator said:


> Pinky, are you actually holding a wooden plank in front of your face to prevent us seeing you????? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: That made me spit my tea all over my laptop :haha:
It's a mirror with a wooden frame, and iv got the wood bit at the top. You really make me LOL xx


----------



## Nixilix

Sooner or later we will all have to post our ugly mugs! I might do mine after my haircut on Thursday! I'm going to a blunt fringe so it's got time to grow between now an baby time!! Don't want a curly fringe while in labour!!


----------



## Evian260

OMG! LOL that made me laugh too!

We should show our pretty faces!


----------



## Twinminator

Noooo Nix! :) We've got to keep some air of mystique about us, besides which, I'm a toned tanned size zero 6-footer, with an uncanny resemblance to Heidi Klum. Honest. There, you don't need a photo of me now, I've set the scene for you perfectly. :haha:


----------



## pinkycat

Just for you girls! Here is a pic with my mug in. I had to prop the mirror up on the bed to get bump and face in pic :haha: I can really see all the weight iv put on :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







Image0209.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twinminator

Oh Chrissie, now you've gone and started something, and I'm going to have to get my slap on and best pants and brush my hair and..... and STILL not take a photo of myself! :rofl:
(But like I said, just google Heidi Klum and that'll do. :rofl: )


----------



## Nixilix

Hahaha well I don't want to show everyone up as people Do confuse me with Cheryl Cole... 

I just went for a wee TMI alert and I had a wet patch all over my underwear like sweat? I've got a panty liner in but it was infront and behind it?? Surely that must just be sweat??


----------



## Nixilix

Love the bump pinkycat!!


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> Hahaha well I don't want to show everyone up as people Do confuse me with Cheryl Cole...
> 
> I just went for a wee TMI alert and I had a wet patch all over my underwear like sweat? I've got a panty liner in but it was infront and behind it?? Surely that must just be sweat??

First paragraph - LOL

Second paragraph - :shrug: wouldn't you know if you'd been feeling hot, and surely you'd feel sweaty in other areas too..? I'm ruddy freezing today, I'm _never_ freezing when I'm pregnant, :growlmad: me no likey!!


----------



## pinkycat

:haha: I best stop LOL cos my bladder is a bit rubbish.

I think i will go back to the plank of wood hiding my face. It looks worse on the laptop than it does on my phone :haha:

iv also put a pic of pinky on, named by Ellie cos she has a pink nose.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here is my bump/face shot from 21 weeks
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks Bump and Face Shot.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shell'sAngels

excuse the blurry pic i can never seem to work the settings out on my camera but ive had one heck of a growth spurt here is my bump at 25 +1 

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374698.jpg


----------



## Tanikit

Love the bump pics and its nice to see faces too - I still haven't even taken one - haven't got up the courage - my stretch marks from last time have gone from that silvery fine colour to flat out purple now though there are no new ones (yet) so you are highly unlikely to get any shots of my stomach with no clothes on.

Today I crashed my car into the school gate - it was pouring with rain and the gate appreaed open but really it is an electric gate and was shutting as I reversed - the entire gate came down on the car and I didn't think that was possible especially since I was barely moving at the time. Luckily no one was injured (I had our small dog and my DD in the car with me at the time) and the car is a bit bashed but not too bad - they got the gate back up and it seems fine too just not sure about the motor but I was highly embarrassed and in a bit of shock - I cried a lot and have been very depressed since. DH tried to be nice when he did finally get home but has disappeared upstairs again - he has not put the car on the insurance even though I asked him to a while back so this could be costly too.

On a better note I did get the baby's cot inside and just need to put it up and I think I need to spend some time in her room sorting it out soon as it is therapeutic and makes me think about her more.


----------



## Twinminator

Jeepers creepers Tanikit! Bad fortune follows you round like a lost puppy at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:nope:


----------



## Anababe

Awww no tanikit, glad no one was hurt! :hugs: xx


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, I am beginning to think the same thing - though that would not be taking responsibility since I was driving - sigh...

I see my ticker is on 100 days to go - yay - tomorrow is into double figures!


----------



## msarkozi

Nixilix said:


> Hahaha well I don't want to show everyone up as people Do confuse me with Cheryl Cole...
> 
> I just went for a wee TMI alert and I had a wet patch all over my underwear like sweat? I've got a panty liner in but it was infront and behind it?? Surely that must just be sweat??


Nix, I get it all the time too. I don't know if it is just sweat or just the increased vaginal fluids. I'm not concerned about it though, but there are times I have to change my underwear because of it.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Tanikit said:


> Love the bump pics and its nice to see faces too - I still haven't even taken one - haven't got up the courage - my stretch marks from last time have gone from that silvery fine colour to flat out purple now though there are no new ones (yet) so you are highly unlikely to get any shots of my stomach with no clothes on.
> 
> Today I crashed my car into the school gate - it was pouring with rain and the gate appreaed open but really it is an electric gate and was shutting as I reversed - the entire gate came down on the car and I didn't think that was possible especially since I was barely moving at the time. Luckily no one was injured (I had our small dog and my DD in the car with me at the time) and the car is a bit bashed but not too bad - they got the gate back up and it seems fine too just not sure about the motor but I was highly embarrassed and in a bit of shock - I cried a lot and have been very depressed since. DH tried to be nice when he did finally get home but has disappeared upstairs again - he has not put the car on the insurance even though I asked him to a while back so this could be costly too.
> 
> On a better note I did get the baby's cot inside and just need to put it up and I think I need to spend some time in her room sorting it out soon as it is therapeutic and makes me think about her more.

I am glad to hear it was just a gate and not a serious car accident. Glad you and DD are safe and doing well. take care hun hope you start feeling better really soon....Yay for double digits tomorrow too!


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha well I don't want to show everyone up as people Do confuse me with Cheryl Cole...
> 
> I just went for a wee TMI alert and I had a wet patch all over my underwear like sweat? I've got a panty liner in but it was infront and behind it?? Surely that must just be sweat??
> 
> 
> Nix, I get it all the time too. I don't know if it is just sweat or just the increased vaginal fluids. I'm not concerned about it though, but there are times I have to change my underwear because of it.Click to expand...

Mel I thought you meant the Cheryl Cole thing at first! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

beeeeeauuuuutiful pics ladies!!! it will be a while before you see mine. i will have to remember to do it on a day when i have taken time to do my hair and make-up and put on something other than my hubbys sweats:dohh:

...hopefully that will happen before baby gets here.....


----------



## pinkycat

Bloody hell tanikit. Im glad you are all ok. :hugs:

nix- im very sweaty down there :blush: i defo need pantyliners as i have lots of discharge and my bladder is not good. I think it must be the weight of bubs and with it being my 3rd baby xx

Nice bumps girls xx


----------



## Lady-K

Shell'sAngels said:


> my ass is evil today/tonight... seriously embarrassing cuse it slips out and stinks - sorry not ladylike but highly embarrassing when in a supermarket or somewhere i cant hold it in!!

Mine too - could NOT hold one in today. And I was teaching. In a class of 30 teenagers. At least it didn't make a noise. I just blamed them. :muaha:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Twin


----------



## braijackava

What is up with these men when we are pregnant? I think they are all just jealous of the babies. My husband has been a complete jackass lately. He stays up till all hours of the night for no reason, which leaves me getting the kids off to school on my own. I can deal with that, but then when he gets up, he goes on a cleaning spree and gets mad when i don't do the same. I told him i am sick in the morning plus tired due to the fact i get up 5 times a night to pee and have to get up alone with the kids. I said i am not a morning person to begin with, much less so when i don't feel good. So he told me i am not a any time of day person. So i told him off and now he is pouting around the house avoiding me. Oh well i am to fed up and mad to play his games.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lady-K said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> my ass is evil today/tonight... seriously embarrassing cuse it slips out and stinks - sorry not ladylike but highly embarrassing when in a supermarket or somewhere i cant hold it in!!
> 
> Mine too - could NOT hold one in today. And I was teaching. In a class of 30 teenagers. At least it didn't make a noise. I just blamed them. :muaha:Click to expand...

lady-k its so horrible and yet soooooo funny. my LO is napping so im trying to get a snack quietly for my 3 year old, read that and burst out laughing....

brai- if making my hubby angry made him shut up and clean, we would be arguing every day:winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

blessedmomma said:


> brai- if making my hubby angry made him shut up and clean, we would be arguing every day:winkwink:

Amen to that!:rofl:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Lady-K said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> my ass is evil today/tonight... seriously embarrassing cuse it slips out and stinks - sorry not ladylike but highly embarrassing when in a supermarket or somewhere i cant hold it in!!
> 
> Mine too - could NOT hold one in today. And I was teaching. In a class of 30 teenagers. At least it didn't make a noise. I just blamed them. :muaha:Click to expand...

ahaha this made me chuckle...I didn't have this problem until delivery with my first how embarrassing literally passing gas in doctors face during delivery...I had no control whats so ever... :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just popping in to say hi girls xxxx

had scan today baby wasnt playing need rescanned for face views and kidneys , so we still team :yellow: 

i have another scan on friday then tues so hopefully will find out then xxxx


----------



## codegirl

I'm so fortunate. My DH is terrific. Of course, he usually is. He's not perfect by any means but he's a really great guy.

I like to think I used up all my "jerk" time in my 20s (first marriage) so now I just get "nice" :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

i really cant complain either, but had my share of jerks too.

my hubby is the greatest. not perfect either, but truly a great guy.

sammy- you poor thing. im always afraid of that. havent had it happen yet though, thank God!!!! it did happen with my last labor after i got my epidural though. not while i was pushing, but while i was waiting to dilate. had my hubby, my mom, his dad, and his dads girlfriend in the room and i was passing gas in front of everyone..... couldnt feel it to stop it. not a good memory about that labor by any means. his dad just kind of chuckled, it still embarrasses me to think about:dohh:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> i really cant complain either, but had my share of jerks too.
> 
> my hubby is the greatest. not perfect either, but truly a great guy.
> 
> sammy- you poor thing. im always afraid of that. havent had it happen yet though, thank God!!!! it did happen with my last labor after i got my epidural though. not while i was pushing, but while i was waiting to dilate. had my hubby, my mom, his dad, and his dads girlfriend in the room and i was passing gas in front of everyone..... couldnt feel it to stop it. not a good memory about that labor by any means. his dad just kind of chuckled, it still embarrasses me to think about:dohh:

I know isnt horrible you cant even fore warn anyone either cause you dont even know its coming...lol


----------



## braijackava

Ok misunderstood, my husband is not a jackass all the time, just every now and then. Otherwise he is an awesome hubby and father.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

S_a_m_m_y said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> i really cant complain either, but had my share of jerks too.
> 
> my hubby is the greatest. not perfect either, but truly a great guy.
> 
> sammy- you poor thing. im always afraid of that. havent had it happen yet though, thank God!!!! it did happen with my last labor after i got my epidural though. not while i was pushing, but while i was waiting to dilate. had my hubby, my mom, his dad, and his dads girlfriend in the room and i was passing gas in front of everyone..... couldnt feel it to stop it. not a good memory about that labor by any means. his dad just kind of chuckled, it still embarrasses me to think about:dohh:
> 
> I know isnt horrible you cant even fore warn anyone either cause you dont even know its coming...lolClick to expand...

Forgot to mention it also lightened the mood but also distracted me, trying to push but also fearful what else might come....lol


----------



## blessedmomma

it has also been a huge fear of mine that i would poop on the delivery table. as far as i know, i havent yet. but of course they might not tell me if i did either. i was there when my SIL was delivering and no one told her that she did.


----------



## readynwilling

if i do - i'd rather not know!!

Got my crib assembled :yipee: As soon as i get my replacement part for the change table i can finish assembly and hopefully get the nursery a little more set up!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> it has also been a huge fear of mine that i would poop on the delivery table. as far as i know, i havent yet. but of course they might not tell me if i did either. i was there when my SIL was delivering and no one told her that she did.

We lose so much of our dignity having a baby, I mean everyone and their mother was in my delivery room (think about 12ppl in all) only two people I chose DH and MIL, other than that all hospital staff, I'm sure they wouldnt tell us, it would only make us feel even more embarassed....lol


----------



## blessedmomma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> it has also been a huge fear of mine that i would poop on the delivery table. as far as i know, i havent yet. but of course they might not tell me if i did either. i was there when my SIL was delivering and no one told her that she did.
> 
> We lose so much of our dignity having a baby, I mean everyone and their mother was in my delivery room (think about 12ppl in all) only two people I chose DH and MIL, other than that all hospital staff, I'm sure they wouldnt tell us, it would only make us feel even more embarassed....lolClick to expand...

i know, its horrible.my first three i was talked into letting students come in to "learn". the room filled up in seconds with people i didnt know staring at me in stirrups and everything out there for everyone to see. im pretty modest so not good for me. my last one i told them absolutely no extras and held my ground. will be no extras this time either. i was afraid of being mean before. by #4 i could care less who's feelings i hurt:haha:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> it has also been a huge fear of mine that i would poop on the delivery table. as far as i know, i havent yet. but of course they might not tell me if i did either. i was there when my SIL was delivering and no one told her that she did.
> 
> We lose so much of our dignity having a baby, I mean everyone and their mother was in my delivery room (think about 12ppl in all) only two people I chose DH and MIL, other than that all hospital staff, I'm sure they wouldnt tell us, it would only make us feel even more embarassed....lolClick to expand...
> 
> i know, its horrible.my first three i was talked into letting students come in to "learn". the room filled up in seconds with people i didnt know staring at me in stirrups and everything out there for everyone to see. im pretty modest so not good for me. my last one i told them absolutely no extras and held my ground. will be no extras this time either. i was afraid of being mean before. by #4 i could care less who's feelings i hurt:haha:Click to expand...

Had the same issue, I not going to be so nice this time around MIL isnt even invited, Just going to be Me, DH, OB, and 2 pediatric nurses and thats it. PERIOD! unless an emergency comes up and they need more but there wont be any problems so I am not worried about that.


----------



## Twinminator

^^ :haha:
I really really don't remember how many people were around me, if I suspected other bodily functions going on, etc etc.... ! There must have been a few as they tend to have more when delivering preemie twins, but none of it occurred to me at all, it all happened so fast. I think in the last week I'm going to avoid any food that I know might cause me wind! Dry toast all the way! :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

I think it was just me, DH, the gynae and 2 midwife/nurses - but then where I was was not a teaching hospital - if I was going to have students in there I think I'd ask that they limit it to a certain number (like 2 max) I would have preferred to have a paedetrician in there too as I knew DD would need one almost immediately after birth but I think she saw one as soon as she got to the ICU.

Feeling a bit better today - got some rest as work was very quiet and have spoken to the woman about her gate and my own car should be fixed on Thursday (not the damage - it has trouble starting) Baby has felt happier since this morning - DH put his arms around me early this morning and she kicked him a lot and quite violently (almost like this is my space, now go away)


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit said:


> DH put his arms around me early this morning and she kicked him a lot and quite violently (almost like this is my space, now go away)

LO showing its united front and support for mummy no doubt! :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- i hope everything works out with the gate and your car. :hugs: glad you and dd were ok!

lol ladies! they tricked me with the first three. they brought in one lady who was a student and wanted to be present, and had me sign something saying that it was ok that she be there. but when it was pushing time all of a sudden students started pouring in!!!! was kinda humiliating for me as its hard for me to sit there with my junk out in front of the dr anyways. with my last i told everyone of them who came in that i wanted no students, at all, period!!!!! thats what i will be doing with this one as well, now that im on to their game.:haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All!

My coworker, the girl that does the other 1/2 of my job (we split all the tasks in half and each do half to keep job seperation) so the person who covers for me directly, just announced shes 8 weeks along :haha: so i will be off beginning of march, and she is due end of June!


----------



## braijackava

My DD was actually delivered by a student. She was coming out fast and furious and my doctor didnt make it on time. Once she started crowning, they just yelled out the hall to the nearest resident doctor who could come in asap. I dont know if I would of rather had him, or the nurse deliver. She pretty much delivered herself, just plopping out onto the bed.


----------



## codegirl

I only had DH, My Mom, and my Doula and then the dr and a couple nurses but then things went bad and I ended up with so many nurses, some for me and some for Edward. I was so thankful at the end though. The NICU nurses came right into the room and did their work on E and you would NEVER think that we had such a scary start! So I'm ok with lots of people now :thumbup:

Of course, by the time all of the "extras" showed up I was pretty busy trying to get that big o' baby out so it's a bit of a blur anyways. I didn't really notice until I didn't get E right away.


----------



## kelly brown

when does 3rd trimster start is it 26 weeks or 27 weeks x


----------



## blessedmomma

i wasnt sure either hun. my book says 27 weeks. my SIL said her dr said 28 weeks! i have heard 26 weeks too. let me know too ladies!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I believe it is 27 weeks according to everything I have read.


----------



## readynwilling

im pretty sure its 27 weeks as far as BnB is concerned.


----------



## kelly brown

i am laying here and i am watching my belly move loads where his kicking me i love it amazing  x x


----------



## msarkozi

it's awesome to see it move! They say too if you put a piece of paper on your belly, you can see it moving as well. And now is the time to do the flashlight trick (still have to try this).....if you shine a light on your belly, the baby will move to get away from it. It's a way to get them to move around.....

I noticed my little guy is now kicking me on my left side, so I think he has finally moved around from being squished all up on my right side....


----------



## Tanikit

Think my DD might like to try the light trick with the baby although she wouldn't know what was happening inside me - she keeps trying to yank up my top (even at her school today) so she can give the baby raspberries or talk to it.

Yeah I think third trimester is at 27 weeks - just over a week to go for me.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: at her lifting up your shirt in public. That is so cute though that she talks to the baby. 

OH has been working lots and I never see him, so when we talk on the phone, he will get me to put the phone to my belly so he can talk to the baby.


----------



## Twinminator

I think Emily has just about started to notice that my tummy is protruding, she kind of looks at it oddly like it's in her way when she's climbing on me. Lauren noticed my enlarged *(.Y.)* months ago, bless her she likes burying her head in there!! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! My OH was so proud of my new bra size, that he was telling his buddies what it is!!!!! OMG!! I could have killed him....and to make it worse, he even told my dad!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> lol! My OH was so proud of my new bra size, that he was telling his buddies what it is!!!!! OMG!! I could have killed him....and to make it worse, he even told my dad!!!!!! :blush:

^^^ :rofl:
Funny creatures, men!!


----------



## msarkozi

totally!!!! It's not like us women go around to our friends telling the size of their package.....men is right!!


----------



## braijackava

Oh bother. That is funny. I am a little bummed my boobs have not grown at all. I think they might have shrunk if thats possible? I have only gained 3 pounds though, so it makes me wonder if I have actually lost some weight in my boobs. Its always the first place it goes from me. My nipples are way bigger, but thats about it. I am a little depressed about it. =(


----------



## Tanikit

:rofl: - I'd be very surprised if my DH did that - I think he gets more embarrassed by it than I do.

Brai give your boobs a chance - by the time the milk comes in they will get bigger and then you'll probably want them smaller again. Mine haven't changed much actually and didn't last time either except when I was breastfeeding (and I fed for a long time and missed it when I stopped)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am noticing this time around they are feeling more heavy now than when they did with my first...nothing like the bf engorgement just heavy atm. and more sensitive to the touch, never had that problem with first until I started bf and not this pregnancy in first tri.


----------



## readynwilling

mine have been sensitive/sore the entire pregnancy. They are a little bigger but not a ton. I worry about my left one though for BF... it doesn't look like the nipple sticks out the same as the right??


----------



## Nixilix

I went from 34d to 34g


----------



## Twinminator

34B to 34DD here... so far.... thinking a new bra fitting may be on the horizon soon! :dohh:
I'm quite pleased that I've managed to keep relatively active this trimester, I do instinctively feel like the weight I've put on is "right", iykwim. I don't think the average pg woman can help bum- and thigh-thickening to a certain extent, but I do look in the mirror and feel okay about where the weight's going.

Dunno if it's the flu jab I had yesterday, but I just had my lunch then promptly fell asleep on the sofa, only to be awoken by the grumblings of my post-nap girlies, wanting lunch themselves.... that's the first time I've zonked out like that since middle of 1st tri. Maybe it's the start of a new phase, coming out of the "honeymoon period"??? :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

omg!! do you girls have a lot of back pain now? I went from a 40D to a 46E


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> omg!! do you girls have a lot of back pain now? I went from a 40D to a 46E

:shock:

No wonder your DH is impressed! :rofl:

No overall back pain, just lower back xxx


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I've had upper back irritation for over a month now (it's not really pain, but it's very irritating).


----------



## kelly brown

i gone from 34g to a 34 h lol xx


----------



## msarkozi

omg Kelly!!!! do your boobs still stick out bigger then your belly?? I think my belly has finally outgrown my boobs! lol! Congrats on double digits!! :)


----------



## kelly brown

thanks yeah they do the belly is dif beating the boobs lol i pick my pram up saturday how exciting  its going to my mums untill a week before his borns saves it sitting in my hall mum will just store in one of the spare room well in fact its all there lol crib moses basket clothes nappies etc etc the only thing we have here is the car seat as we brought sunday which will be going to mums saturday with the pram lol xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

My backs been sore for weeks! But lower not upper. Going physio next week for SPD. got Birth ball too!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! My stroller and car seat are still located in the box of my truck (which has a cover, thank god)....and my dresser and change table are located in a friends truck, as he had to go pick it up for me:) 

I heard about birthing balls in my prenatal class...do they really help?


----------



## rottpaw

I've only gained a cup size in the bra department, thankfully! I think hubby is still hoping for further improvements in that area! :rofl: 

Speaking of phases, I've had horrible heartburn recently and have been completely unable to sleep most of the last two nights. I am a zombie today after two straight days of only 2 hours (between like 11-1 a.m.) then another two between 5-7 a.m. and no sleep in between. Thank the Lord it is a holiday weekend here, or I would never make it through the rest of this week! I am hoping, like many other things I've experienced so far, that this "sleepless" phase goes away quickly!


----------



## kelly brown

2 weeks today untill our 4d scan xx


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> I heard about birthing balls in my prenatal class...do they really help?

They are actively encouraged by our midwives here as a gentle way to engage baby in the last weeks of pregnancy - my niece is 40 weeks tomorrow and was upset to find out at her appointment today that her LO is back to back with her and because of this, is still no where near engaging. She's been told to gently bounce on the ball to let motion and gravity do its thing.


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- that happens to me every now and then. after a couple days of it i take tylenol pm's before bed for a couple nights. that usually works for me.:thumbup::sleep:


----------



## msarkozi

good to know Twin. I think I will be starting to do anything I can around 37 weeks to try and get the baby to come out, lol! I am just waiting the results of my GD test as well, and if I am positive for it, I was told they would probably induce early.


----------



## Twinminator

The more active you can stay in those last weeks, the better - a lethargic mummy means a lethargic bubba! :flower:


----------



## msarkozi

I am really hoping for that burst of energy at the end, as I still haven't gotten any back yet.


----------



## braijackava

Snow storm outside, and I have been running errands all day. So glad to be home. My plan is to wrap presents and snuggle up in bed. I did finally get the flu shot today, since my doctor keeps bugging me. I couldnt face her on Tuesday without having it done!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## Twinminator

Snow here too this morning! DH is coincidentally working from home today and I have nowhere I need to be - yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

No snow here. I hope it just skips my town lol i really hate it! Especially if its anything like last winter! I was trapped in house, pushing a pram in deep snow is not fun! :nope:


----------



## Nixilix

I want snow!! Send it down south!!


----------



## kns

i dont want snow for another week at least.
my poor horse is still out at night in this weather.
how is everyone?
we had another trip to hospital yesterday, severe pain and couldnt feel baby move, but everything is ok, baby fine and hospital dont know what was causing the pain.
oh and they checked to see if she was going into early labour.
x


----------



## razorhips

kns said:


> i dont want snow for another week at least.
> my poor horse is still out at night in this weather.
> how is everyone?
> we had another trip to hospital yesterday, severe pain and couldnt feel baby move, but everything is ok, baby fine and hospital dont know what was causing the pain.
> oh and they checked to see if she was going into early labour.
> x

Oh dear, your poor Partner! Glad to hear everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Glad all is well x

Im down to double figures!!!!


----------



## Twinminator

Our snow's already gone :nope: ...darned sun. :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

No snow in Ontario yet! Glad to hear everything is ok KNS.


----------



## kelly brown

any one eles paying and having 4d scan done xx


----------



## natty1985

Hi ladies hope your all well,

KNS hope your partner is feeling a bit better :)

Scan yesterday to check the fluid around my little man revealed he is head down already bless him however he is back to back also, i can feel a big indent under my belly button which apparently means he is back to back any idea what the indent is?

Here is a piccy he currently weights 1lb11oz
 



Attached Files:







154278_1596390583711_1054356652_31659004_2056218_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## braijackava

Happt Thanksgiving to all the US ladies. It is 7 degrees here and I am not looking forward to running around to families houses today. That and the hubby got in from work at 4am and will not be awake to help me cook or with the kids anytime soon. Oh and there is a storm coming, so more snow! Yay..... Thats ok, its Thanksgiving, so I will be thankful for what I have!


----------



## kelly brown

love the picture how many weeks are you now natty xx


----------



## readynwilling

Happy US thanksgiving!!

I asked for a 4d scan for christmas :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful baby natty!

kns- i bet you two will be so happy when this pregnancy is done, it seems like one thing after another for you! glad she is ok :hugs:

brai and all US ladies- happy thanksgiving!!!!!! i will probably gain 10 pounds today, but well worth it. :winkwink:we cook here instead of running around. will have family over in a while, yay! we save our family trips for xmas. my hubby named our turkey gertrude this year, he always names it so its not a stranger when he has to stick his hand in its butt to prepare it. he starts dirty talking it when it goes in the fridge to thaw :dohh:


----------



## natty1985

Thanks girls, 

Kelly my ticker is wrong by a few days , i was 25 weeks on Tuesday so this scan was 25+1 , the piccy was better on the screen before she printed and it looked brilliant we were really impressed with the pic x


----------



## Tanikit

Natty love the pic!

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating it.

Kelly we get a free 4d scan when we book in at the hospital - mine is booked for 18 December so I need to make sure I have paid the hospital fees for the registration before then.

Today our electricity was out all day (08:00am til 19:30) It meant I had a quiet if boring day and a bit frustrating - had to stay at work all day as our electric gate only opens from the inside when its like that unless I jump the wall and there is no ways I can leap over that wall as far pregnant as I am now. At least I got some rest and didn't have to cook :)

Still getting quite bad rib pain. My sugars have been quite good the last few days - will have to keep a very close eye on them now as they are changing every week and need adjustments to the insulin a lot, but I am reasonably happy. Just over a week til I get to go on holiday - yay!


----------



## Tanikit

Hmm, see there is an August thread now - that is quite scary as our babies will already be 5 months old by the time those babies are born!


----------



## 2nd time

happy thanks giving. my child minder called me to collect dd early today she has a bad tummy so she cant go tommorow i have to spend my birthday knee deep in dirty nappies lol


----------



## Anababe

kns said:


> i dont want snow for another week at least.
> my poor horse is still out at night in this weather.
> how is everyone?
> we had another trip to hospital yesterday, severe pain and couldnt feel baby move, but everything is ok, baby fine and hospital dont know what was causing the pain.
> oh and they checked to see if she was going into early labour.
> x

My horse is still out too and shes in foal :cry: I hope shes ok, not much i can do at minute as shes on full livery at the stud, they say shes fine but i want her to be nice and warm in a stable :( What do you have? Mine is a TB.. not exactly built for living in this weather shes a right baby! lol!

Hope your OH is ok and resting! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> beautiful baby natty!
> 
> kns- i bet you two will be so happy when this pregnancy is done, it seems like one thing after another for you! glad she is ok :hugs:
> 
> brai and all US ladies- happy thanksgiving!!!!!! i will probably gain 10 pounds today, but well worth it. :winkwink:we cook here instead of running around. will have family over in a while, yay! we save our family trips for xmas. my hubby named our turkey gertrude this year, he always names it so its not a stranger when he has to stick his hand in its butt to prepare it. he starts dirty talking it when it goes in the fridge to thaw :dohh:

LOLOL Melissa this cracked me up! We did not cook at our place as we usually do; my Dad is not feeling very well so we went to his place today to visit and had catered food so no one had to cook. I missed the cooking though - I love to cook and it seemed odd to have everything reheated!


----------



## Twinminator

Where's my bump gone? :shrug:
Apologies for the bits on show that perhaps shouldn't be, :blush: but I took this for DH (not like that you dirty girls!!!) because every evening I'm huffing and puffing after a long day, with an almighty bump that starts right under my bust and protrudes further than my *(.Y.)* do!!, and I look ready to give birth already... but this morning, she must've gone shopping or something, or laid flat against my back like she's trying to hide... VERRRRY ODD!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey thats odd you put that Twin, mine dropped too?? it was huge yesterday and today its really dropped and more worryingly movements are very few and far between, maybe there going head down??.... eeek godness knows!

PS... would kill to look like that in underwear hahahaa im all flab and cellulite ;-)


----------



## Twinminator

If I turned a little more away from the camera, my bum would expose a multitude of sins, believe me! :rofl:

Chloe's been positively beating me up in there still though, so I'm not worried, i reckon she must just have found herself a better place to park :winkwink: Although she's back today, i.e. bump in my way lol...


----------



## 2nd time

happy birthday to me i need to go pee , i have a big fat tuum that moves like jelly


----------



## Twinminator

Happy birthday 2nd time! :cake:
And clearly, being a birthday girl does wonders for your creative/rhyming skills! :rofl:


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well,
> 
> KNS hope your partner is feeling a bit better :)
> 
> Scan yesterday to check the fluid around my little man revealed he is head down already bless him however he is back to back also, i can feel a big indent under my belly button which apparently means he is back to back any idea what the indent is?
> 
> Here is a piccy he currently weights 1lb11oz

thanks natty kim is still in pain but at least its bearable now.

we have another scan on 7th december the day after my birthday!
your scan pic is so clear.
he loks huge and perfect!!!
xx


----------



## readynwilling

Happy b-day 2nd Time!!

Sarah - you look FAB for having twins. I find if i lay on my back for a few minutes my bump settles back into my body and looks smaller - its always HUGE by the time im ready for bed.

I know were not supposed to sleep on our backs (and i don't i usually sleep on my side) but in the mornings - seeing as i wake up at 5:30 on my own now :grr: i like to lay on my back for that hour - till i get up. I don't feel funny or anything, do you think its doing any harm? I read somewhere that if you cut of the circulation from the artery in your back you will feel very uncomfortable before any damage is done :shrug:


----------



## membas#1

:hi: ladies! got :wedding: yesterday! no time for catching up and reading all that has gone on, but wanted to jump in for a quick hello and hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

CONGRATS MEMBAS!!!! Hope it was a fabulous day!


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats on the wedding hun!!!!!!! 

Happy birthday 2ndtime.

Xxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Membas - MANY congratulations to you both!!!!!!! xxxxx

Sara, firstly thank you :blush: :happydance:
Secondly, there was a long thread on here a good few weeks back about sleeping positions and someone put a link to an article about it, basically exploding the myth that back sleeping was bad for you - the myth started as a comment about how women who were paralysed by drugs during labour shouldn't be left just laying on the bed in one position, because they would not feel if they were getting pins and needles / cramp / etc., and that they should be encouraged to move around... but it got taken to mean that laying on your back in pregnancy = bad. It's rubbish, any position would be bad if you were in it for any length of time in paralysis, because you'd not feel your limbs going dead! Lol.
I have slept sooo much better since I've stopped trying to make myself stay on my side - on my back all night doesn't suit me either because of the weight, but to be able to lay how I like without guilt is great :thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

OMG will is back in home and away! This makes me happy!!


----------



## Tanikit

Happy birthday 2ndtime!

Congrats on the wedding Membas!

Lying on your back can't be that bad for you since during labour that is the position many women are in - not just with epidurals but also with just general monitoring. I think if you feel faint though then change position. I do lie on my back but only for short periods of time more to relieve the back ache (I change positions constantly)

All alone tonight since DH is working late and because I am working this weekend we sent DD to spend the night with my MIL for the first time. I hope she will be ok - its weird to have the house to myself and nothing much to do so hopefully can get some rest now.


----------



## pinkycat

Lovely scan pic natty -so clear.
Happy birthday 2nd time.
Congrats on the wedding membas :happydance:

Natty- Do you itch all over with O.C or is it just hands and feet? xx


----------



## readynwilling

:coffee: sooooo sleepy :coffee:


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all 

Congrats Membas hope it all went well
Happy Birthday 2nd time, hope you treated yourself to something nice
Great scan pic natty

Hope your LO and MIL have a fun time, they will be fine as its novel to them both

AFM - nothing to report, same ole same ole here.


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry, I need to moan - DH said he is working late tonight - I told him it was Friday night and since he has been up since 02:00am last night (worrying about work apparently) that it is not wise to work like that - that he cannot possibly be being productive and that it is getting dangerous for him to drive like that too. I said this to him early this afternoon.

DD is at my MIL's house quite far away from me and I am not so happy about that either but I have to work tomorrow and cannot have her at work with me and DH says he will work too. SO tonight he phones to say he has decided not to come home at all today and finish the work tonight and go and pick DD up at his parents house which is a long drive. I spoke to his Mom recently and even she has tried to persuade him to come home here. He is also not eating - he told her at 20:00 that he had had lunch today (no breakfast, no snacks and maybe 4 pieces of bread for lunch and I'll bet he has has nothing for supper) I told her to not allow him to drive my daughter back here until he had had a sleep as it is not safe for either of them.

But I am so angry - I know he is stressed about his work but he is being terribly foolish as he cannot possibly be working properly like this and he is putting himself in danger and therefore also us by being like this. I know he wants support but how can I support him if he is so intent on harming himself? And why can't he see it and get some help! What am I supposed to do. I am heavily pregnant still battling with low sugar levels every few days, struggling myself to sleep and getting increasingly worried about high blood pressure and other complications - I could also do with some help and support.

And then the hormones hit and I say: What type of man is at work ALL NIGHT on a FRIDAY? Am I being stupid and is he hiding something from me - it doesn't fit his personality and he does seem to be depressed since he is barely sleeping (going to bed late and waking very very early) which points more to depression and anxiety, but I aslo don't want to appear foolish either. Feeling very down tonight about this and there isn't much I can do either.

Sorry for the rant. This is just like de ja vu though as this is exactly what happened last pregnancy except that I showed more anger to him about it and have left it more this time.


----------



## Twinminator

Oh tan that sounds just like my DH before his BP probs and his hospitalisation :nope: I really don't know what to say, other than he needs to reach his own conclusions as frustrating as it is for you - the more you 'nag' (for want of a better word, you know what i mean) the more he will feel under pressure, and the more he'll go into himself....

It's a lose lose situation until something makes him snap, and from experience, it will be anything or anyone but you that will make him see it :nope: :nope: :nope:

All you can do in the meantime is just concentrate on you, bump and dd, because your efforts to care about DH's welfare is clearly a wasted drain on your precious resources.
:hugs: to you hun xxx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Tanikit. I hope he comes to his senses soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: tanikit!!!

congratulations membas :wedding: yay!!!!!!

happy bday 2ndtime:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

well dd is in bed aand just had a curry takeaway as a treat oh bought me maternity tights yeh was bare legged in this weather berrrrrr


----------



## braijackava

I am so stressed out and i think my depression is making a come back. I haven't had any issues with it for the last couple years. Just found out i might not qualify for my unemployment anymore. Its not the end of the world, but it feels like it. I don't even know for sure if i wont get it anymore, yet i am already thinking the worst. I know it is probably just the hormones, but it doesn't make me feel better. Just worried about getting everything for christmas and having everything we need for baby. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats Membas! :wedding:

Happy birthday 2ndTime :cake:

Lots of :hugs: Tanikit and Brai


And....Happy V-day to meeee


----------



## readynwilling

Happy V-day Lady K!


----------



## Tanikit

Happy V-day Lady K!

:hugs: Brai that does sound stressful whether it is hormones or not.


----------



## Nixilix

Hugs all round to those who need them xx

Happy vday ladyk!!!

I'm off to do xmas shopping today! Little excited! Mite get cot! 

Got my jungle family bedding from mothercare, bath, Moses basket, stand, changing mat in the week so starting to get organised! Xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone

HUGS all round from me too xxxxx

I feel so unorginised i havent done very much at all yet, i still need to buy bottles etc for baby and hoping i can nab my sisters steriliser lol i have got plenty of clothes for him though hahaha from my other 2 boys!

I dunno whats wrong with me ladies, im gonna say something now that i hope no one will judge me for cuse i seriously dunno whats come over me!... i gave up smoking when i found out i was pregnant like i did with with the other 2 i went right back to it after though - go figure! anyway i met a friend last week who smokes like a chimney and i kid you not i was taking it all in and was craving nicotine i was trying so hard to resist and i managed too (baring in mind ive not smoked 6 months now) and anyway two nights ago i had a row with dh and i stormed out and all i could think about was ciggerrettes - well silly me went and bout a packet and now have not stopped smoking in 48 hours i know its daft but its like a craving for the smell more than anything - which normally repulses me! anyway im addiment to stop cuse i am not doing my bubba any good and hubby keeps telling me to stop beating myself up ive done so well and he knows i will get off them again... but WHY??? why did i do it :-(


----------



## Twinminator

Oh hunny, you're only human! :hugs: Many women don't even try to stop, you at least know what's best and have strived for the best by quitting before. It's the hardest thing to do, Blessedmomma will tell you too, she was totally empathising for my DH who's given up recently.
DON'T beat yourself up, you have done a grand job so far and you will do a grand job again. The more you tie yourself in knots about "failing", the more down you'll feel, which will make you feel like one even more! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks hun i think im just angry at myself cuse now its like im back to square one and that first week of quitting is the worse and now i gotta put myself through that again i felt guilty everytime i had one too which is the ironic thing! i just keep thinking what im giving my baby by smoking and hate it! i will do it again.... silly me *slaps my wrists* lol x


----------



## Twinminator

Shell'sAngels said:


> thanks hun i think im just angry at myself cuse now its like im back to square one and that first week of quitting is the worse and now i gotta put myself through that again i felt guilty everytime i had one too which is the ironic thing! i just keep thinking what im giving my baby by smoking and hate it! i will do it again.... silly me *slaps my wrists* lol x

I know what you're saying about being back at square one, but it's not going to be _exactly_ the same, I think you'll get to square 5 again much quicker cos you've only started again for a little while, and have not smoked for weeks and weeks.... believe it will be easier this time round and it will be. And I'll keep kicking you up the @r$e to if you like, I'm good at it now, I've been doing it to DH for the past two months :rofl: xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ha ha oh my dh will keep kicking me up the ass if i continue, hes not a smoker however he always oddly has loved the smell of it - maybe he is pregnant too hahahaa... but no seriously he really hates me doing it when pregnant i was so hopin this time to kick the habbit for good but i get that one taste or whiff and im craving for some again! its been alot easier since over here they have banned smoking in restuarants etc i will be back at it 2moro, just trying to take on too much me, trying to eat healthy stop smoking and feel deprived of what i enjoy i seriously need to turn to chocolate though rather than a fag lol


----------



## natty1985

pinkycat said:


> Lovely scan pic natty -so clear.
> Happy birthday 2nd time.
> Congrats on the wedding membas :happydance:
> 
> Natty- Do you itch all over with O.C or is it just hands and feet? xx

All over with me not just hands and feet pinky any itching is worth checking its a blood test and would save your babies life :) I went in with itching with Finley and they said it was hormones until very last minuite they decided to check x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Sara were on Team :blue:can u update please xxxx 

oh and edd 4.4.11 

thanks xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats pinksnowball!!!!:happydance:

:hugs: braijackava, shellsangels and natty :hugs:

shell- i smoked for a few years. quit when i was pregnant with my first two but went back to it both times after they were born. when i got pregnant with my third, i quit so many times, but kept going back to it. i slowed down a lot, but still didnt completely quit til i was almost 6 months pregnant with him. i havent smoked since then, that was about 4 years ago. i do have to say though that it was the hardest thing i have ever done. i can completely understand what your going through. i hated that smoking had such a hold on me, and yet i kept giving in. then i would feel so guilty. it didnt make it any easier that most of my friends and my family smoked and always offered it whether i was pregnant or not. i seriously had to avoid my moms house for about 6 months. thank God my hubby has never smoked. some day you will look back at all of this and be soooo happy you finally beat it though! if you need to you can pm me :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Shell - don't be so hard on yourself. I think they say most damage is done in the first trimester. As long as you minimize it, then everything should be ok. 

Natty - I'm going to have to go back and find you talking about the OC. It has me intrigued, as since I've become pregnant, my thighs are totally dried out and have a rash. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## msarkozi

ok Natty, I didn't find it. Can you tell me what OC is?


----------



## braijackava

Thinking i am going to start buying binkies and small packs of diapers everytime i go to the grocery store from now on. Then we will be all stocked up when maxwell arrives.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls i know some people really dont get it and are very opinonated on it (which in a way i am myself cuse i hate seeing pregnant woman smoking!), its just so odd cuse i managed to quit fine with other 2 never even tempted to have one, My hubby dont smoke makes it easier has to be said but i swear its some kinda craving to the smell? normally the smell makes me gag, maybe thats what you had with your 3rd too Melissa? lol... god knows!! i will not be touching anymore 2moro i have decided to get this horrible habbit gone again! i did it so easily b4 godness knows why im struggling this time!! xx


----------



## Tanikit

Brai I have been doing that and buy soem nappies fairly often but in 3 different sizes as I have no clue how long the newborn ones will actually last and the bigger ones seem to last for longer periods of time.

Still frustrated with DH - he's gone to his brother's for the night to play games so this will be the second night in a row he is not home. DD is back now and didn't go down til after 21:00 and I have been in such pain lately - my ribs are killing me - its a very sharp pain on the right side and whiel it comes and goes it has been nearly constant today despite me taking some paracetamol. I have a feeling my ribs are being expected to stretch before the hormones really allow them to as this happened last pregnancy too (in fact I was in hospital for it as the pain was so severe)

I was so angry with DH this morning and now I am just too tired and sore to care.


----------



## blessedmomma

Shell'sAngels said:


> thanks girls i know some people really dont get it and are very opinonated on it (which in a way i am myself cuse i hate seeing pregnant woman smoking!), its just so odd cuse i managed to quit fine with other 2 never even tempted to have one, My hubby dont smoke makes it easier has to be said but i swear its some kinda craving to the smell? normally the smell makes me gag, maybe thats what you had with your 3rd too Melissa? lol... god knows!! i will not be touching anymore 2moro i have decided to get this horrible habbit gone again! i did it so easily b4 godness knows why im struggling this time!! xx

shells- i think it was harder for me cuz i was taking morning sickness meds with my third. with my first two i didnt take anything and that sickness i had with them pretty much made it impossible to smoke and very easy to quit. it did make me gag with them. with my third i was even more sick and got dehydrated. my ob gave me ms meds so that i wouldnt get dehydrated again. since that was early on in my pregnancy and i hadnt really quit but maybe a week, i started smoking again. the cravings werent all the way gone, and the ms meds made it easy to keep smoking.


----------



## pinkycat

natty1985 said:


> pinkycat said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan pic natty -so clear.
> Happy birthday 2nd time.
> Congrats on the wedding membas :happydance:
> 
> Natty- Do you itch all over with O.C or is it just hands and feet? xx
> 
> All over with me not just hands and feet pinky any itching is worth checking its a blood test and would save your babies life :) I went in with itching with Finley and they said it was hormones until very last minuite they decided to check xClick to expand...

I will mention it on mon when i see the midwife. Im an itchy sort of person anyway but its got really bad the last week or 2.I didnt think it was O.C cos I had it in my head it was just hands and feet for some reason xx


----------



## Twinminator

Shell'sAngels said:


> thanks girls i know some people really dont get it and are very opinonated on it (which in a way i am myself cuse i hate seeing pregnant woman smoking!), its just so odd cuse i managed to quit fine with other 2 never even tempted to have one, My hubby dont smoke makes it easier has to be said *but i swear its some kinda craving to the smell*? normally the smell makes me gag, maybe thats what you had with your 3rd too Melissa? lol... god knows!! i will not be touching anymore 2moro i have decided to get this horrible habbit gone again! i did it so easily b4 godness knows why im struggling this time!! xx

I remember when I liked a cig with a pint (in my uni days over 12 yrs ago!) and even after I thought the craving had gone, if I walked past this particular pub that had an extractor fan blowing it's nasty stench into the street, I thought the smell of stale beer and cigarette smoke was the most glorious thing EVER! :blush: I LOVED walking past that pub! :haha: I'm weird!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Lea!


----------



## Tanikit

Had to work this morning but since then have finally got some rest and had a DH around all day finally. Everyone is tired including DD so we have just rested an watched movies together.

Congrats Lea

Good luck to all those trying to stop smoking - it is very tough so when you manage you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> ok Natty, I didn't find it. Can you tell me what OC is?

Its to do with your liver when the bile salts get too high they attack the placenta which can result in stillbirth therefore they induce at 37 weeks.

Only symptom is itching they say if the itching is on the palms of your hands and feet but i can remember itching all over with finley i used to draw blood at 4am in the morning and end up sitting in a cold bath its really not pleasant. 

Its very serious though and they monitor it religiously , (every other day you have bloods and fetal monitoring).

Worth getting checked in my opinion as any itching could be linked to it x


----------



## msarkozi

wow, is that ever scary!!! Do you have this again?

sorry for the TMI, but I have had a pain in my left pubic bone area for about 2 weeks now. Does anyone else get that? It affects everything I do, including sleeping! At first I thought it was because I was in the city and shopping and thought I over did it, but it hasn't gone away at all.


----------



## Twinminator

Mel that's similar to what I was feeling about a month ago, mine felt like hot stabbing, doc couldn't find anything wrong other than maybe ligament pain. I wasn't convinced as I didn't think I'd pulled anything or overdone anything in that area. But it righted itself after a few weeks of being careful with how i moved. :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

I was just starting to wonder if it is my sciatic nerve at all?! I hope it goes away, as it is painful and annoying!


----------



## Twinminator

That's what i said to my doc, felt more like a trapped nerve or something. But thankfully it passed! :flower:


----------



## msarkozi

I'm glad it passed for you. Pregnancy is really not that fun at all, lol! I'm just so glad the end result is worth everything our bodies have to go through for these 9 months. I am thankful though that I only have 13 weeks left (praying I do not go over due!)


----------



## natty1985

I am just starting with it again , i start to go for the monitoring next wed and then have an appointment with the consultant the week after to put a plan into place, i only have 11 weeks to go now though max because ill be induced so this is nice to know x Have scan on 14th dec to hopefully get discharged from fetal medicine because of the fluid problems he had on his brain x


----------



## Twinminator

I'm going to do my very very best not to get hung up on the official due date - I know it's hard not to get excited by it, after all, we've been counting down from the day we got our BFPs!, but I also want to try to remember it's a guideline not a rule, and just let bubba come when she wants to come, without calendar watching too much. Not that i WANT to go overdue, but my niece got so tense and anxious around her due date, and i tried to keep telling her that it wouldn't help her, baby, or labour if she was agitated when it all kicked off... so hopefully i will be able to take my own advice when the time comes!!! :)


----------



## msarkozi

I hope all goes well for you Natty! Glad you only have 11 weeks left. Time is really ticking down! 

lol! It's always hard to listen to our own advice. My mom was early with both of her pregnancies, so I am really hoping I will follow her as well.....just not too early...a couple of weeks is fine though


----------



## natty1985

Twin i darent remind you of your own advice when your overdue and cant walk lol xxx

Melissa thanks :) 

xx


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> Twin i darent remind you of your own advice when your overdue and cant walk lol xxx
> 
> Melissa thanks :)
> 
> xx

^^^^^ :haha: thanks mate! :winkwink: Although I was pretty big with the twins as you can imagine, despite them being a tad early. I have no idea if being prem with them will mean I'm prem with this one even though it's just the one? I'd love to know more about 'singleton after twins' statistics, but there's virtually nothing out there... :shrug:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies
Natty hope all goes ok on the 14th 
I normally have stubburn babies that dont wanna come out so cant see me being early however i prob will be induced this time with the size of my last baby i have a growth scan at 38 weeks so im thinking its gonna be a feb baby!....hoping to avoid the 25th as thats my sons birthday and under strick instructions to not have the baby till after the 18th feb as my parents are on a cruise lol - i hope i dont as i have no one else to have the kids if i go into labour lol
Oh and no ciggies today! eaten like a horse but im over that moment of madness! - hopefully lol x


----------



## readynwilling

Hey All! 

Im with Sarah - im due Mar 3 but this baby is gonna come when its gonna come. Thats how i want it to be.

Massive nesting going on here - last weekend i scrubbed clean my kitchen and living room, then did odd jobs during the week, yesterday i got new dressers and night tables from Ikea and scrubbed the bathroom, and built all the furniture and organized my bedroom. I still have to vaccum the upstairs, organize the nursery and scrub my baseboards and windows.. but i feel A LOT BETTER.


----------



## Nixilix

I think I overdid the walking and shopping this wkend cause my
Bump is sore now. She's not bothered cause she's jumping away in there!! 

Hope all is well!! Gonna take a pic of nursery soon to show! 3rd tri on Friday!!


----------



## chippyslady

I haven't checked this thread in a long time so I apologize for that. I hope everyone is doing well! You can add me to team :pink:!


----------



## msarkozi

congrats on the girl!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats ChippyLady!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats on the baby girl Chippy.

Twin my mother had us twins at 38 weeks and then had her next child at 37 weeks thoiugh she may have been induced with the last one at 37 weeks.

I am not sure when this baby is coming - I really want her to come during the week as the weekend nursing staff at our hospital's can be very bad for some reason (I think most of them are moonlighting so its not their regular job) and I am am 38 weeks on a Friday which would not be good - they didn't like me to go beyond 38 weeks last time but won't want it to be too much earlier either. Last talk was 20 February if I get that far and that is the day before my birthday which is not so great either. I am hoping baby makes up her own mind to come early possibly sometime around mid February. (No pressure babes :))


----------



## readynwilling

I want baby to come when she comes... but im actually hoping she comes in march. I don't want to be 14 days overdue or anything - but i don't mind waiting. Something about a march baby just appeals to me :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats chippyslady!

yay shells! great job!:happydance:

natty- hope everything is ok in the end and baby is healthy!!!

i want to say i would love baby to come when he comes. of course i know all too well how rough those last couple of weeks are. my 1st was 15 days early. 2nd was on her due date. 3rd was induced 11 days late though. that one was rough. i started to think i would be pregnant forever.... with my 4th i was planning on being induced 7 days early for two reasons. he was due on xmas eve, ob wouldnt be working that week. also he was getting big and i didnt want a repeat of my last one. of course my water broke the day before induction so he still came on his own. with this one my ob has already offered induction a week early from due date. havent decided what i will do yet. it might sound weird, but the thought of having things planned with 4 other kids to worry about while im in labor is pretty appealing.


----------



## msarkozi

I am just hoping that if I do go early, it's not on Valentine's Day! OH said that's what he wants so that he only has to remember one day that month, lol! I told him I would get ripped off though if it was that day, as I would be in a hospital instead of going out for a nice dinner or something! :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

My bday is day b4 valentines so I'm always ripped off!


----------



## Twinminator

My twins were valentines babies!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## kelly brown

got my pregancy grant this morning only took 8 days that includes weekends x x


----------



## Twinminator

kelly brown said:


> got my pregancy grant this morning only took 8 days that includes weekends x x

I'd made a 25wk midwife appointment for tomorrow, purely to get my HiPG and MATB1 forms, but if some of this thick thick snow doesn't shift, I won't be going anywhere! D'oh.


----------



## Nixilix

That's good news Kelly. I sent mine last mon so hopefully it'll come this wk!!


----------



## readynwilling

Whats the pregnancy grant??


----------



## kns

you get 190 quid grant from goverment which stops next month apparently. you get in once you get to 25 weeks.
we sent ours off 2 weeks ago. not heard since.
how is everyone doing?
x


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> I am just starting with it again , i start to go for the monitoring next wed and then have an appointment with the consultant the week after to put a plan into place, i only have 11 weeks to go now though max because ill be induced so this is nice to know x Have scan on 14th dec to hopefully get discharged from fetal medicine because of the fluid problems he had on his brain x

natty, 
i have missed loads.
whats been happening?
we have scan on 7th to check growth as kim is on epilepsy medication which can casue growth defects.
whats fluid on brain you mentioned?
how come you will be getting induceD?
xxxxx


----------



## pinkycat

Im sending my HIP form today, i hope i get it quickly.

Mw this morning BP is 140/80 didnt help having Laura running round (her pre school is shut cos boiler isnt working :growlmad: )
My fundal measurement is 31wks :shock: she said i might have to have a growth scan. She also said my itching is just excema xx 

I hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## natty1985

pinkycat said:


> Im sending my HIP form today, i hope i get it quickly.
> 
> Mw this morning BP is 140/80 didnt help having Laura running round (her pre school is shut cos boiler isnt working :growlmad: )
> My fundal measurement is 31wks :shock: she said i might have to have a growth scan. She also said my itching is just excema xx
> 
> I hope everyone is ok xx

I hate this ! Wouldnt have taken her 2 mins to draw blood and send it off would it just to make sure ! x


----------



## Tanikit

Can't believe you are freezing with snow trapping you inside - it is BOILING hot here - went to DDs Christmas party at her school - we had it outside in the heat with a water slide in the garden and all the children were in their costumes and all the parents were allowing themselves to get soaking wet on purpose because we were so hot - would have gone down the slide except I think I am too big and heavy! I have to have cold baths or showers when I get home from work as I am just so hot.

Pinkycat when will you get a growth scan and did they give you something for the excema - if it works that is one thing, but otherwise I would really push for the blood tests.

One more proper day of work for a while - I will be working weekends and not the week til mid December and then there are all those public holidays and only a short time til I start maternity leave - which in this heat I will either spend in the pool or in a cold bath/shower!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls!

Pinkycat i have echzma too apparently?!? never had it in my life but i have a rash all over my legs and belly and she said its echzma very odd, also have it in my scalp! itches like crazy!!
I dont seem to be having much of a growth bump wise for a few weeks normally im alot bigger so maybe this one may be a wee bit smaller than me others? i can live in hope hahaha! or might be cuse this time im watching what i eat lol...
Its so dam cold here i hate it :-( could do with hibernating this xmas lol
Oh and i hope i get my grant soon i sent it off last tuesday so i may get it by end of week fingers crossed! x


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit, it's equally as funny hearing you talk about the sunshine and heat LOL!
I'm watching the snow continue to fall, and DH being DH still went to work, halfway across the country, despite many local people not risking going up the road! It took him two hours just to get to the motorway (which was clear, otherwise hopefully at that point he would've about-turned!!!) which ordinarily only takes 20 minutes. No wonder Lauren is obsessive about things, her father can't give in once he's set his mind to something either, no matter how big or small, important or trivial! :dohh:

I think my glands are up in my neck, I feel rubbish and achy... I thought I was just seizing up because I've been stuck indoors, I hate not being able to get up and get on and go out, but it's getting more and more concentrated in my neck as the day wears on. Yay. :(


----------



## pinkycat

natty1985 said:


> pinkycat said:
> 
> 
> Im sending my HIP form today, i hope i get it quickly.
> 
> Mw this morning BP is 140/80 didnt help having Laura running round (her pre school is shut cos boiler isnt working :growlmad: )
> My fundal measurement is 31wks :shock: she said i might have to have a growth scan. She also said my itching is just excema xx
> 
> I hope everyone is ok xx
> 
> I hate this ! Wouldnt have taken her 2 mins to draw blood and send it off would it just to make sure ! xClick to expand...

I know, that's what i thought. I need to see my GP this week to get more BP meds so i will show her. The MW said cos its not on my hands and feet its ok. I would feel better knowing for def though.

ETA Tanikit -no she didnt give me anything for it. She also said to wait for my hospital app where i will see my consultant who will arrange a scan if still measuring big.
Shell - excema is crap (hugs) xx


----------



## natty1985

Tell her you bloody know someone who didnt have it on there hands and feet at first oh they annoy me I think start a cholestasis awareness group just to piss them off haha x


----------



## pinkycat

Twin-Did you get the flu jab in the end?


----------



## kelly brown

i aint getting flu jab never had it in my life wont start now i cannot wait till the 21st jan my last day at work ill have 5 weeks annual leave hoilday with full pay that will take me up to 9th of march his due 3rd if he does come early then i get my annual leave back and if i go over it will be up till the 16th so i wont get paid for them days but ill be doing every thing in my power to get him out before the 9th lol  xx


----------



## 2nd time

anyone any idea ow much a 9 month old should weigh my lo is 16lb shes tiny eats like a horse though but runns round all te time too


----------



## msarkozi

2nd time - I think my BF's 9 month old daughter is about the same weight if I remember correctly


----------



## Twinminator

2nd time, your red book has the graph in it for ideal weights / heights etc, check in there hun xx

Pinky, yes I did, it was a tiny injection, barely felt anything when she did it, felt a bit groggy that night but could've been coincidence, then had a bit of an achy arm in the morning, only on that spot though and nothing major at all, and that was a week ago. xx


----------



## Tanikit

Well done for getting the flu jab - I've also never had it - too scared.

The heat has been killing here today and I think I swell more in the heat than the cold - having to drink so much even to keep hydrated.

As for excema - can you try to get a cortisone cream over the counter as it could help - you still need to get things checked though cause OC is nasty.

See I have moved up a box - yay! Third trimester is very very close now.


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit I'm already over there in part, I see myself as caught between two worlds like Patrick Swayze in "Ghost" :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

Twinminator said:


> Tanikit I'm already over there in part, I see myself as caught between two worlds like Patrick Swayze in "Ghost" :haha:

lol sarah! i went over there for a minute the other day. wasnt much i wanted to read on though. came back to 2nd tri pretty quick


----------



## Twinminator

That's the trouble isn't it, but i find the same with 2nd tri now also. :shrug:


----------



## readynwilling

Im back and forth between tri's too.. I don't post in 3rd yet though..

Tanikit - i love it when you reach a milestone (like your ticker box) cause im right behind you!!! :haha:

Do ladies remember me getting some info at my 20 week scan and not being sure about it?? well i asked dr to clarify today...

Spoiler
Bascially my first ultrasound was at 18 weeks. And she saw some choroid plexus cysts (CPC) but because of baby's position, could not see facial features to indicate further if there was a problem or not. So i got sent for a second u/s at 20 weeks. The 2nd tech didn't even comment on the CPC's and said all of the body parts that were identifiable looked normal.

I did some googling on CPC's - and it says that they are sorta common and that they often dissapear on their own by 32 weeks. BUT they are a soft marker for Trisomy 18 (edwards syndrome). And that 1 in 300 babies with CPC's will have E. Syndrome... however MOST of the babies with CPC's have another identifiable abnormality that can be seen during the u/s. 

So if the first tech saw only CPC's.. and the 2nd tech didn't even comment on CPC's and said everything he saw looked normal - then i FEEL much much better. 

And the dr was super good about it. She really is a good dr. I wish she delivered babies!


----------



## Doublemints

**Oh myyyyy...I am sooo sleepy!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Nixilix

I'm catching up on allthe soaps! Just ate
Loads of sticky toffee pudding.

Baby is trying to escape I swear!!!!! Might have a bath before I'm a celeb is on!


----------



## pinkycat

Tanikit- i got some oilatum to put in the bath before and some cream from the chemist. I must say i feel much more comfy now but will still ask the doc for a blood test.

Twin- i sort of wish i had it now. Too late for me now though.

ready- :yipee: That sounds like good news to me.

DH has come home from work early which is totally unlike him and he has sat on the bathroom floor for the past 2hrs throwing up. The other end is going now as well. I hope the kids dont get it and i hope i dont either, iv got to much to do xx


----------



## kelly brown

god i am on my 4th rocket lolly i love them lol and also addicted to artic roll lol xxxx


----------



## kelly brown

Tanikit said:


> Well done for getting the flu jab - I've also never had it - too scared.
> 
> The heat has been killing here today and I think I swell more in the heat than the cold - having to drink so much even to keep hydrated.
> 
> As for excema - can you try to get a cortisone cream over the counter as it could help - you still need to get things checked though cause OC is nasty.
> 
> See I have moved up a box - yay! Third trimester is very very close now.

you are 1 day in front than me but your in a different box how weird lol


----------



## Lady-K

Tanikit said:


> Last talk was 20 February if I get that far and that is the day before my birthday which is not so great either.

O/T but 21st Feb is my birthday too!

Hope everyone's well :flower:

I'm counting the days, nay the HOURS until school breaks up for Chrimbo. Need a rest; these 12 hour days killing me!


----------



## braijackava

Got my flu jab last week. I was scared to get it to, but it wasnt so bad. Had a bit of a depressing weekend, so yesterday I bought a ton of junk food and rented some chick flicks and laid in bed all day. Made me feel a lot better. Went to the doctor today and found out I have bronchitus. I have been wheezing and coughing. The did an oxygen flow test? Apparentley I should have scored 408 but got 225. So not to good. Got some antibiotics and an inhaler. Big snow storm coming tonight, so I am making my husband drive me to the doctor in the morning for my big appointment. I have to do the GD test tomorrow after a 12 hour fast, followed by an ultrasound to measure the heart and spine that they couldnt get last time, and then see the doctor. I think I will make my hubby get the flu shot also. The doctor recommended me and him both get it before baby comes home.

Hope everyone is doing well!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## readynwilling

Brai - did you fail the non fasting test?? how long is your GD test? Im curious cause im getting mixed reports about fasting for the 50mg glucose test (the first one hour non fasting test) - my dr accidently gave me a rec form for the 75mg test (2hr fasting test), but at my appt today she gave me a new rec form for the correct test but im unclear on whether i should fast because the guy at the lab said to fast :wacko:... wow if you made it through that i appreciate LOL


----------



## braijackava

I actually passed the first fasting one. I guess cause I have a higher bmi I have to do it 2x. They were all confused when I had mine done to. But I had to fast for 12 hours and it was the one hour test.


----------



## readynwilling

Sounds good. I decided that my appt is at 7am so i ate at 7pm and will fast for 12 hours just in case.


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I did mine last week, and I was given the wrong req to begin with as well. So they phoned to confirm with the doctor as to whether he wanted me to do the 1 hr test, or the 2 hr test. The 1 hr test, you don't have to fast for, but you do for the 2 hr test. Being that we are both in Canada, I think we would be the same????? In the end, I didn't have to fast. And as I haven't been called back into the clinic, I am assuming I passed it.


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Melissa. I would imagine it should be the same. The dr said it was a non fasting test - i think the csr at the lab was just confused.


----------



## msarkozi

I really hope that it works out for you. There is nothing worse then fasting to find out you did not have to. I did that the first time, as I went for my test and fasted for it, and then I was told they were not drawing blood that day. So I was a little frustrated at it, and they phoned to confirm and found out I did not need to fast. I was so hungry though!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

On the GD test, my dr. actually recommended that I eat something that morning before coming in, but something small and not sugary (like two eggs and one piece of plain whole wheat toast). I think because we are pregnant they do not want us completely fasting unless it's necessary (at least that is the feeling I got from what she said). 

Hope we all pass! Mine comes up next week at our next visit, but first we get a follow up scan this Friday. Can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## msarkozi

awe, enjoy your scan! I don't think I get another one again at all :(


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im not offered one of these tests? whats that all about? x


----------



## kelly brown

i aint offered one of them yet well mid wife aint mentioned it yet is this to check diabetes i got to have a blood test next week to check anti bodies as i am o neg got to have they injection xx


----------



## natty1985

KNS, 

We had a prob with 20 week scan we went and he had enlarged ventricles basically meaning fluid on the brain so went for the consultant scan and she said this had resolved but he has a lemon shaped head which can be a marker for SB ,but she didnt think that this was the the case, anyway go back to fetal medicine specialist at 28 weeks to see what happens if all is well with baby we can get discharged from their care. 

In relation to being induced, i had a liver problem with finley which attacks the placenta if the levels get too high so they try to get you to 37 weeks and then at 37 weeks induce you and im starting with this liver problem again by the looks of it so the plan will be to induce again probably around valentines day x


----------



## Twinminator

Hi all, I HATE having to fast for a test, it makes me panicky!!! So to have to do it in pregnancy when food is so central to your thoughts...... OMG I don't know how you do it!!!! :flower:

I had a rubbish evening last night, painful BHs followed by intolerance pains from some egg I ate in homemade egg-fried rice - normally if i cook it really really well I'm okay, but it's the first egg I've eaten in months and months and my pregnant body clearly didn't appreciate it :nope:
Jeez that taught me anyway.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai sorry you are feeling sick - hope you feel better soon. Be careful getting a GTT test when sick as sugar levels can be falsely high when you are sick and also falsely low if you take paracetamol - it shouldn't affect the test too much, but if you were to get a borderline measurement then I would ask for a retest.

I never get offered a GTT test - bit pointless since I am already diabetic :)

Today is not as hot as yesterday and I am very grateful - everyone is getting grumpy from the heat. Feeling very disorganised lately with December about to start - does anyone else not have a clue how they will fit everything in. Also the pregnancy brain is not helpiong - went to buy bread and milk today and forgot the milk lol :)


----------



## codegirl

Had my first GD ultrasound today. Baby measured around the 55 percental for gestational age so that's good. Hopefully I have a smaller baby this time around :haha:


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> KNS,
> 
> We had a prob with 20 week scan we went and he had enlarged ventricles basically meaning fluid on the brain so went for the consultant scan and she said this had resolved but he has a lemon shaped head which can be a marker for SB ,but she didnt think that this was the the case, anyway go back to fetal medicine specialist at 28 weeks to see what happens if all is well with baby we can get discharged from their care.
> 
> In relation to being induced, i had a liver problem with finley which attacks the placenta if the levels get too high so they try to get you to 37 weeks and then at 37 weeks induce you and im starting with this liver problem again by the looks of it so the plan will be to induce again probably around valentines day x

Jeez, 
i had no idea hun.
fingers crossed for the 28 week mark.
you having a scan?
our scan is on 7th december.
.

we are in 3rd trimester now! and if born from now onwards a very good chance of survival.

woo hoo




x


----------



## readynwilling

I fasted ( ate dinner at 6:30) and I was here at 7am. It's only the 1 hr test thank goodness and I'm just waiting (45 mins to go :haha: ) I didn't need to fast she said, but I couldnt afford anymore time off work to get it done.

They makes everyone in Canada do the gtt. But it's much less common in the UK I believe.


----------



## Twinminator

readynwilling said:


> I fasted ( ate dinner at 6:30) and I was here at 7am. It's only the 1 hr test thank goodness and I'm just waiting (45 mins to go :haha: ) I didn't need to fast she said, but I couldnt afford anymore time off work to get it done.
> 
> They makes everyone in Canada do the gtt. But it's much less common in the UK I believe.

I'd never even heard of it til it was mentioned on here...!

I've just been posting on a thread in 3rd tri about UK care for us preggo ladies... our national health service is lots better than other countries in some ways, but much poorer in others - it's quite shocking (and envy-inducing lol) what other places are offered, particularly continuity of care xxx


----------



## natty1985

kns said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> KNS,
> 
> We had a prob with 20 week scan we went and he had enlarged ventricles basically meaning fluid on the brain so went for the consultant scan and she said this had resolved but he has a lemon shaped head which can be a marker for SB ,but she didnt think that this was the the case, anyway go back to fetal medicine specialist at 28 weeks to see what happens if all is well with baby we can get discharged from their care.
> 
> In relation to being induced, i had a liver problem with finley which attacks the placenta if the levels get too high so they try to get you to 37 weeks and then at 37 weeks induce you and im starting with this liver problem again by the looks of it so the plan will be to induce again probably around valentines day x
> 
> Jeez,
> i had no idea hun.
> fingers crossed for the 28 week mark.
> you having a scan?
> our scan is on 7th december.
> .
> 
> we are in 3rd trimester now! and if born from now onwards a very good chance of survival.
> 
> woo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, yeh i have a scan on 14th December with the consultant fingers crossed i wont have to see him again after this date.

Does anyone think i am small for 26 weeks ? have a panic on
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twinminator

NO! You look amazing and your bump is definitely not too small :thumbup:

But you've now made me paranoid that _mine'_s too small.... :wacko: lol...


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> KNS,
> 
> Thanks hun, yeh i have a scan on 14th December with the consultant fingers crossed i wont have to see him again after this date.
> 
> Does anyone think i am small for 26 weeks ? have a panic onClick to expand...
> 
> 
> your not small at all, i'd say kim is smaller so dont you worry, no need honestly.
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## Tanikit

Natty you look great for 26 weeks!

kns congrats on reaching the 3rd trimester!


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> KNS,
> 
> We had a prob with 20 week scan we went and he had enlarged ventricles basically meaning fluid on the brain so went for the consultant scan and she said this had resolved but he has a lemon shaped head which can be a marker for SB ,but she didnt think that this was the the case, anyway go back to fetal medicine specialist at 28 weeks to see what happens if all is well with baby we can get discharged from their care.
> 
> In relation to being induced, i had a liver problem with finley which attacks the placenta if the levels get too high so they try to get you to 37 weeks and then at 37 weeks induce you and im starting with this liver problem again by the looks of it so the plan will be to induce again probably around valentines day x
> 
> Jeez,
> i had no idea hun.
> fingers crossed for the 28 week mark.
> you having a scan?
> our scan is on 7th december.
> .
> 
> we are in 3rd trimester now! and if born from now onwards a very good chance of survival.
> 
> woo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, yeh i have a scan on 14th December with the consultant fingers crossed i wont have to see him again after this date.
> 
> Does anyone think i am small for 26 weeks ? have a panic onClick to expand...

you look massive for 26 weeks lol :haha::haha: ill post mine and your see differance i think i am small to think its cos we are looking down mind you this is my first xxx


----------



## rottpaw

I've heard that, in the US, the gestational diabetes screening is required for certain higher-risk groups. For others (considered lower risk) it may only be offered, or may not be mentioned at all. For any UK ladies, it may be that your NHS only prescribes the test for certain high risk groups. 

So like for me, because I am 35 I am considered high-risk due to age. I also have a family history of preeclampsia (I was born at 27 weeks, because my mom had it terribly with me). 

But yes, I definitely find the differences in care surprising, even here in the States sometimes. 

Natty, I think you look great hon! I think my bump is a bit smaller than yours, but then I'm a week or two behind you. I hope everything looks good when you go back to the fetal care specialists and they can release you to relax for a while! 

Tanikit, glad the weather is cooling off a bit for you. I am thankful that most of my pregnancy is during the cooler months here, but even so, hearing you talk about the heat is so funny when it's freezing cold, rainy, gray and foggy here LOL! Once the leaves fall here and everything looks like winter, it seems I quickly forget how warm sunny days even feel! LOL

KNS, glad you ladies are in 3rd tri! I can't wait to graduate myself. We get another scan soon as well, a few days before yours. Hope both our scans look great! 

Melissa, hopefully you at least get another scan toward the end, to check baby's position for birth (?) My Dr. said she does one at 35 weeks for that purpose. Hopefully you'll get at least one more! 

Well ladies it's a very gloomy and messy day here in the Southern US and to make things more annoying, my husband gets to work from home, while I trudge into the office. Bleh! It's so yucky out I didn't even want to get out of bed! Oh well. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## kelly brown

what do you ladies think i am 26 weeks 5 days nearly in 3rd trimster :happydance::happydance: sorry about size it wouldnt go small lol xx 

https://i51.tinypic.com/28kkj9w.jpg
me 26 weeks 5 days xxx :happydance:


----------



## Twinminator

rottpaw said:


> I've heard that, in the US, the gestational diabetes screening is required for certain higher-risk groups. For others (considered lower risk) it may only be offered, or may not be mentioned at all. For any UK ladies, it may be that your NHS only prescribes the test for certain high risk groups.
> 
> So like for me, because I am 35 I am considered high-risk due to age. I also have a family history of preeclampsia (I was born at 27 weeks, because my mom had it terribly with me).

I don't know if I'd get more "attention" if i were a year older (I'm 34). I have so many questions about prematurity for this LO seeing as the twins were 6 weeks early but I suppose they just figure it was because they were twins... nevertheless it'd be nice to not have everything shrugged off (just to get rid of me and rush the next appointment in), and to actually get some professional feedback and explanation/reassurance, that's what they spent years at college for surely - my own mum or BF could tell me to stop worrying and have a mars bar, I don't need the professionals to bat me away in the same way!


----------



## natty1985

Twin, its really hard for you wondering whether its something thats going to happen in your pregnancies or whether it was because the girls were twins?! id be feeling the same as you its very difficult to try and relax when your head has so many qs!!!

Thanks girls , i have one of those friends who likes to worry you about EVERYTHING and everytime i see her its oh arent you small i was your size at 15 weeks and then i get a panic on :(

Kelly your bump is lovely although your pic kinds of draws attention to your boobs more than anything lol where did you find those from lol :happydance:


----------



## natty1985

kelly brown said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> KNS,
> 
> We had a prob with 20 week scan we went and he had enlarged ventricles basically meaning fluid on the brain so went for the consultant scan and she said this had resolved but he has a lemon shaped head which can be a marker for SB ,but she didnt think that this was the the case, anyway go back to fetal medicine specialist at 28 weeks to see what happens if all is well with baby we can get discharged from their care.
> 
> In relation to being induced, i had a liver problem with finley which attacks the placenta if the levels get too high so they try to get you to 37 weeks and then at 37 weeks induce you and im starting with this liver problem again by the looks of it so the plan will be to induce again probably around valentines day x
> 
> Jeez,
> i had no idea hun.
> fingers crossed for the 28 week mark.
> you having a scan?
> our scan is on 7th december.
> .
> 
> we are in 3rd trimester now! and if born from now onwards a very good chance of survival.
> 
> woo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, yeh i have a scan on 14th December with the consultant fingers crossed i wont have to see him again after this date.
> 
> Does anyone think i am small for 26 weeks ? have a panic onClick to expand...
> 
> you look massive for 26 weeks lol :haha::haha: ill post mine and your see differance i think i am small to think its cos we are looking down mind you this is my first xxxClick to expand...

It must be because were looking down on them because i think you look about the same as my bump shape wise aswell x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Twin, its really hard for you wondering whether its something thats going to happen in your pregnancies or whether it was because the girls were twins?! id be feeling the same as you its very difficult to try and relax when your head has so many qs!!!
> 
> Thanks girls , i have one of those friends who likes to worry you about EVERYTHING and everytime i see her its oh arent you small i was your size at 15 weeks and then i get a panic on :(
> 
> Kelly your bump is lovely although your pic kinds of draws attention to your boobs more than anything lol where did you find those from lol :happydance:

i no they are massive lol already gone from a g to a h lol xx


----------



## msarkozi

oh my goodness, not at all Natty. You look awesome!!! I think our bumps are about the same size.


----------



## natty1985

i feel better now and looking back on a few weeks picture and i can tell there is a difference i just get paranoid dont know if you had noticed? :haha:

Kelly your going to be like Jordon if you carry on lol x 

I have always been blessed with big boobs being a 34H even when im not pregnant but both pregnancies i have actually lost weight and dropped a bra size and a dress size since being pregnant so i think all in all i have put a whopping 2lb on :happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> i feel better now and looking back on a few weeks picture and i can tell there is a difference i just get paranoid dont know if you had noticed? :haha:
> 
> Kelly your going to be like Jordon if you carry on lol x
> 
> I have always been blessed with big boobs being a 34H even when im not pregnant but both pregnancies i have actually lost weight and dropped a bra size and a dress size since being pregnant so i think all in all i have put a whopping 2lb on :happydance:

i no what with them so big and my bump my back will be broken :haha::haha: lol i have had to by bigger bras lol but the hubby aint complaining lol :haha: x


----------



## natty1985

i didn't meant to thank i meant to quote lol i bet he isnt but yeh your back is going to be in two at 30 weeks lol x

Have you thought of a name yet Kelly? 

Anyone else starting to feel heavy? ive not struggled with my bump at all until the last few days where i have noticed it feels a little heavy if you know what i mean x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> i didn't meant to thank i meant to quote lol i bet he isnt but yeh your back is going to be in two at 30 weeks lol x
> 
> Have you thought of a name yet Kelly?
> 
> Anyone else starting to feel heavy? ive not struggled with my bump at all until the last few days where i have noticed it feels a little heavy if you know what i mean x

we like logan jaiden ryan or kieron but we will decide when his here we keeping his name a surpise cos i am sick of people saying dont like that what about.... its annoying lol so every one knows his a boy so the name bit will be the surpise 
your calling your little man ethan aint ya or you changed lol i am not stugglering with the weight of my bump just the bending when i drop something lol got me 4d scan next wednesday at 6pm cannot wait xxx :happydance: xxx


----------



## natty1985

Yeh we decided on Ethan at 16 weeks when we found out he was a boy and have called him Ethan every since so picture the scene the day OH says "you know i dont know if i like Ethan" :growlmad:

Anyway i told him were having it and thats that because ive referred to him as Ethan to have something different would feel like Ethan is not Ethan ,,,, <----- this sounds so right in my own head but probably makes absolutely no sense whatsoever lol x

I saw someone on fb who had a 4d scan at 27 weeks + 2 days and they were lovely piccies im still undecided whether to have one, we had one with Fin but at 18 weeks x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Yeh we decided on Ethan at 16 weeks when we found out he was a boy and have called him Ethan every since so picture the scene the day OH says "you know i dont know if i like Ethan" :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway i told him were having it and thats that because ive referred to him as Ethan to have something different would feel like Ethan is not Ethan ,,,, <----- this sounds so right in my own head but probably makes absolutely no sense whatsoever lol x
> 
> I saw someone on fb who had a 4d scan at 27 weeks + 2 days and they were lovely piccies im still undecided whether to have one, we had one with Fin but at 18 weeks x

yeah my friend had one done at 30 something weeks and pictures were not to good cos not alot of room in there when i rung she said 26-29 is the best time so we pick 28 weeks my SL had one done and they were lovely she got dvd computer disc with all the picture and about 20 photos and we going to same place and we have been there twice for private scan so hopefully we will have same lady and she will give me lots of photos lol i understand what you mean about the name though i think once you decide it will be horriable to change it xxx


----------



## natty1985

I have looked into it and everywhere has recommended about 28 weeks also because not too big and not too small it does make me want to go and have one done when i see or talk about them but they are so bloody expensive arent they x


----------



## msarkozi

I had mine done at 25 weeks. And yes, I am feeling heavier as well, in more ways then just the bump! lol!


----------



## natty1985

yes yours were good melissa i remember now, can you post the link again please so i can have another nosey :) x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> I have looked into it and everywhere has recommended about 28 weeks also because not too big and not too small it does make me want to go and have one done when i see or talk about them but they are so bloody expensive arent they x

yeah we got the gold package and that was 140 but this is our first and we lost 2 babies so his a little mircale after being told hubby sperm was not that good then 3 days before we went to fertilty clinic this little man had already made his way to the womb :haha::haha:


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> I had mine done at 25 weeks. And yes, I am feeling heavier as well, in more ways then just the bump! lol!

and me lol xx


----------



## natty1985

kelly brown said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> I have looked into it and everywhere has recommended about 28 weeks also because not too big and not too small it does make me want to go and have one done when i see or talk about them but they are so bloody expensive arent they x
> 
> yeah we got the gold package and that was 140 but this is our first and we lost 2 babies so his a little mircale after being told hubby sperm was not that good then 3 days before we went to fertilty clinic this little man had already made his way to the womb :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Awww what a little fighter has it been a good pregnancy so far would you say ? x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> I have looked into it and everywhere has recommended about 28 weeks also because not too big and not too small it does make me want to go and have one done when i see or talk about them but they are so bloody expensive arent they x
> 
> yeah we got the gold package and that was 140 but this is our first and we lost 2 babies so his a little mircale after being told hubby sperm was not that good then 3 days before we went to fertilty clinic this little man had already made his way to the womb :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww what a little fighter has it been a good pregnancy so far would you say ? xClick to expand...

yeah been fine never got past the 6 weeks mark i do have my paranoid day like something will go wrong but i just get my doppler out or feel him kick which always puts a a smile on my face :happydance: yeah the pregancy is fine to be honest had some implatation bleeding at 5 weeks 5 days had none since had a scan done and there was a HB :cloud9: she was surprise as she said i wont see HB untill 6-7weeks all my bloods have been fine and urine etc had urine infection at 5 weeks and that was clear with tablets but other than that its going hunky dorey apart ffrom really really bad heart burn but got the gavison now morning sickness went at 16weeks lol and on come the heart burn :haha: hows yours 2nd time around i am o neg so got to have and injection at 28 weeks 15th december to kill off my anti bodies and another injection after given birth xx


----------



## Nixilix

I got my anti d injection too at 28 wks, mines on 10th dec. Hate needles!!


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> I got my anti d injection too at 28 wks, mines on 10th dec. Hate needles!!

are you o neg to or different neg i heard your muscles in your arm/leg will hurt for a few days xx


----------



## msarkozi

Kelly - it's so natural to feel paranoid after a loss. I am still scared of losing mine. I didn't even make it to 6 full weeks last time, so it's amazing to be where I am now. I am so scared though that something is going to happen at the birth, like the cord being wrapped around the neck or something. I just think it would be such a cruel joke to let someone go through a whole pregnancy, just to take the baby away at the end. I know I am going to feel so protective of this little guy too for all of his life. I have already been worrying about what if someone kidnaps him or harms him kind of thing?! I don't think I would survive!


----------



## Nixilix

B neg! The midwife told me only 2% of poulation are b neg so I should give blood after preg. My hospital does it in the arm but I might beg to get it in the bum!! Haha that made me laugh!!


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> Kelly - it's so natural to feel paranoid after a loss. I am still scared of losing mine. I didn't even make it to 6 full weeks last time, so it's amazing to be where I am now. I am so scared though that something is going to happen at the birth, like the cord being wrapped around the neck or something. I just think it would be such a cruel joke to let someone go through a whole pregnancy, just to take the baby away at the end. I know I am going to feel so protective of this little guy too for all of his life. I have already been worrying about what if someone kidnaps him or harms him kind of thing?! I don't think I would survive!

i no how you feel i get paronoid of every pain or twinge i get lol then you read about lilly allen and other people losing there babies at 28 weeks or 30 weeks and you think omg thats going to happen to me i dont think i could go back to the whole ttc stage it took me 2 years to fall after our 2 mmc and i really hope his a little fighter in there and hangs on in there i worry about cord or him not breathing or ill die after giving birth and ill never see him grow etc i always say to hubby if some thing happens to me please tell him i loved him and wanted to be with him so much and ill be here every day watching over him my hubby just says ill say no such thing cos your be here to do that ya self lol i always get the doppler out and listern and still worry lol think its the whole part of being a mummy :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> B neg! The midwife told me only 2% of poulation are b neg so I should give blood after preg. My hospital does it in the arm but I might beg to get it in the bum!! Haha that made me laugh!!

ha ha :haha: you wont be able to sit for a week :haha: lol yeah i am going to give blood to cos one day i might need it my midwife doing mine 15th december xx


----------



## Nixilix

I won't tell you if it's awful then!

I'm going pilates tonight and got an antenatal class tomorrow to
Help with possible SPD. it hurts man!!


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> I won't tell you if it's awful then!
> 
> I'm going pilates tonight and got an antenatal class tomorrow to
> Help with possible SPD. it hurts man!!

whats spd we got our antenatal class saturday the 8th of january we decided to do a full day its a saturday as at night i am so tired and hubby works werid times so the all day was the best option xx


----------



## msarkozi

kelly brown said:


> i no how you feel i get paronoid of every pain or twinge i get lol then you read about lilly allen and other people losing there babies at 28 weeks or 30 weeks and you think omg thats going to happen to me i dont think i could go back to the whole ttc stage it took me 2 years to fall after our 2 mmc and i really hope his a little fighter in there and hangs on in there i worry about cord or him not breathing or ill die after giving birth and ill never see him grow etc i always say to hubby if some thing happens to me please tell him i loved him and wanted to be with him so much and ill be here every day watching over him my hubby just says ill say no such thing cos your be here to do that ya self lol i always get the doppler out and listern and still worry lol think its the whole part of being a mummy :happydance::happydance: xx

I said to OH that if I have to make a choice between my life and the babies life when I am giving birth, that I will choose his life over mine. OH got upset and told me that will never happen. I'm glad to know I am not the only one with such paranoid thoughts and worries. Being a mommy really does make you worry about a whole new different thing then before....they become the focus of our lives. It's wonderful!


----------



## msarkozi

I have my last prenatal class tonight :)


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> i no how you feel i get paronoid of every pain or twinge i get lol then you read about lilly allen and other people losing there babies at 28 weeks or 30 weeks and you think omg thats going to happen to me i dont think i could go back to the whole ttc stage it took me 2 years to fall after our 2 mmc and i really hope his a little fighter in there and hangs on in there i worry about cord or him not breathing or ill die after giving birth and ill never see him grow etc i always say to hubby if some thing happens to me please tell him i loved him and wanted to be with him so much and ill be here every day watching over him my hubby just says ill say no such thing cos your be here to do that ya self lol i always get the doppler out and listern and still worry lol think its the whole part of being a mummy :happydance::happydance: xx
> 
> I said to OH that if I have to make a choice between my life and the babies life when I am giving birth, that I will choose his life over mine. OH got upset and told me that will never happen. I'm glad to know I am not the only one with such paranoid thoughts and worries. Being a mommy really does make you worry about a whole new different thing then before....they become the focus of our lives. It's wonderful!Click to expand...

i no tell me about it i am just trying to enjoy my pregnacy roll on the 3rd of march hope he arrives safely xxx


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> i no how you feel i get paronoid of every pain or twinge i get lol then you read about lilly allen and other people losing there babies at 28 weeks or 30 weeks and you think omg thats going to happen to me i dont think i could go back to the whole ttc stage it took me 2 years to fall after our 2 mmc and i really hope his a little fighter in there and hangs on in there i worry about cord or him not breathing or ill die after giving birth and ill never see him grow etc i always say to hubby if some thing happens to me please tell him i loved him and wanted to be with him so much and ill be here every day watching over him my hubby just says ill say no such thing cos your be here to do that ya self lol i always get the doppler out and listern and still worry lol think its the whole part of being a mummy :happydance::happydance: xx
> 
> I said to OH that if I have to make a choice between my life and the babies life when I am giving birth, that I will choose his life over mine. OH got upset and told me that will never happen. I'm glad to know I am not the only one with such paranoid thoughts and worries. Being a mommy really does make you worry about a whole new different thing then before....they become the focus of our lives. It's wonderful!Click to expand...

I too would unblinkingly throw myself under a moving truck for my girls, and would've done all along, not just because I've had them nearly two yrs now. Your life, mortality, soul, etc is no longer your own, it all belongs to your kids. And it's magical :cloud9: :cry: :cloud9: :cry: (<<< It called for a bit of both!)


----------



## pinkycat

It's been busy in here today! fab bump natty. People keep telling me im huge/tiny. im prob about the same as you.
Iv got my anti D on 9dec cos im A neg. Cant wait :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

The two halves of your pelvis are connected at the front by a stiff joint called the symphysis pubis. This joint is strengthened by a dense network of tough, flexible tissues, called ligaments. To help your baby pass through your pelvis as easily as possible, your body produces a hormone called relaxin, which softens the ligaments. 

As a result, these joints move more during and just after pregnancy (Kristiansson 1997; Bjorkland et al 1999; Bjorkland et al 2000), causing inflammation and pain, known as symphysis pubis dysfunction or SPD. 

A related condition is diastasis symphysis pubis (DSP), in which the gap in the pubic joint widens too far. The average gap between the bones in a non-pregnant woman is between 4mm and 5mm, and during pregnancy it's normal for this gap to widen by 2mm or 3mm. If the gap is 10mm or more, DSP is diagnosed. It's rare, and can only be identified by X-ray

My mw suggested I go to physio but they recommend this class first so it must be more excercise related. 

My actually antenatal classes I will start in Jan.


----------



## msarkozi

Praying for safe arrivals for everyone! I think this third trimester is going to bring some more emotion, just because we are so much more closer to the reality of holding our babies in our arms. I know I can't wait for that moment, and I can't wait to have my baby at home with me. I just feel like my life is now complete. I couldn't imagine it any other way. I am sure when he is a teen and telling me off, I am going to be like WTF, but it will still be worth it! lol! :)


----------



## msarkozi

Nix - that sounds exactly like what I have going on with my pelvis region! I am going to the clinic tomorrow to get it checked out, and I think I am going to mention that to the nurse. One person keeps trying to tell me it is round ligament pain, and I have finally given up on the arguement, because I know it's not. But this totally sounds like what is going on with me.


----------



## Nixilix

It's horrible. I feel like I've done a 5 day bike ride and someone punches me in the groin! I think they can give support bands and maybe resort tocrutches. We shall see. Walking obv makes it worse. And turning in bed is sore.

Well pilates will be fun with this big belly!!


----------



## msarkozi

That's exactly the same as me. I am so glad you mentioned it! I waddle when I walk because it hurts so much, and I hate sleeping because like you said, turning hurts as well. 

Enjoy pilates :)


----------



## natty1985

Nix I went to this class at 22 weeks and I was suffering like you to the point u could walk one day and my legs kept giving way with pain anyway cut a long story short the class is shit and doesn't help I've been on crutches and a band since 23 weeks x 

Melissa if it's anything like the pain I'm in with it I think I would have slapped them lol x


----------



## Nixilix

Great!! What happened after the class? Did you self refer again or just tell your mw? Xx


----------



## msarkozi

lol! The pain is definitely not great, and I don't know how I am going to survive the last 13 weeks with it.


----------



## codegirl

I had that pain during my first pregnancy and I was so fortunate. My cousin is an amazing masage therapist and is also studying otheopathic medicine so she was able to fix it right up. In one session I went from needing a wheelchair to shop to being able to do squats. I had to go back regularly to keep it under control but totally worth it. :thumbup:

I've already started seeing her again even though the pain hasn't gotten that bad. I figure an ounce of prevention......


----------



## msarkozi

good to know about the massage therapy. I have to get a doctor's note before the one in Town will do a prenatal massage on me. Kind of a pain in the ass, but I can understand her point as well.


----------



## braijackava

Ultrasound went ok. Good news is they measured everything they needed to and it was all normal. Bummer was he was head down and facing my back and would not move, so no face pics again. I threw up on the way to the doctor because of this cough and the fasting combined. First time ever throwing up this pregnancy. Blood sugar and blood pressure were good. And the doc gave me some good cough syrup to help me sleep. Yay i don't have to go back until after christmas now.


----------



## msarkozi

good news Brai! too bad he wasn't playing well for you. Do you have another scan at all?


----------



## rottpaw

Twinminator said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that, in the US, the gestational diabetes screening is required for certain higher-risk groups. For others (considered lower risk) it may only be offered, or may not be mentioned at all. For any UK ladies, it may be that your NHS only prescribes the test for certain high risk groups.
> 
> So like for me, because I am 35 I am considered high-risk due to age. I also have a family history of preeclampsia (I was born at 27 weeks, because my mom had it terribly with me).
> 
> I don't know if I'd get more "attention" if i were a year older (I'm 34). I have so many questions about prematurity for this LO seeing as the twins were 6 weeks early but I suppose they just figure it was because they were twins... nevertheless it'd be nice to not have everything shrugged off (just to get rid of me and rush the next appointment in), and to actually get some professional feedback and explanation/reassurance, that's what they spent years at college for surely - my own mum or BF could tell me to stop worrying and have a mars bar, I don't need the professionals to bat me away in the same way!Click to expand...

I definitely agree it is so frustrating when the docs brush you off. I have been really worried about the preeclampsia issue, and asked my dr if there is any genetic connection. She gave me a vague answer like "we don't think so, but anything is possible" but elsewhere I've read there is a definite connection. :shrug: Who knows?! So I get frustrated when I don't feel like I'm getting a straight answer, but we have a blood pressure monitor at home for hubby anyway (they thought he might have high BP but fortunately not) so I use that to keep an eye on things!


----------



## rottpaw

I am so sorry for all who are struggling with pain at the moment. So far, so good on that front for me. My biggest problem at the moment is continual heartburn that even Tums don't really touch. Everything I eat feels like it is coming back up my throat and especially if I try to lay down. Ack! I've had to start eating another tums (these are like chewable antacid tablets) about 3-4 in the morning or else I can't get back to sleep for the heartburn. And that's hours and hours after I've eaten!


----------



## natty1985

Well i was in a right state that day and i couldnt walk into the room where the class was being held without bending over so when we went she pulled me to one side and said she noticed the pain i was in and she would do something there and then. 

The class is basically bend like this, sit like this, walk like this, they tell you to sit on a garden chair with a towel rolled up behind your back, a pillow between your legs at night which doesn't work and then they say go home try all of this and if it doesnt work come back in 4 weeks , its all basically common sense which we have already been doing x


----------



## Twinminator

rottpaw said:


> I am so sorry for all who are struggling with pain at the moment. So far, so good on that front for me. My biggest problem at the moment is continual heartburn that even Tums don't really touch. Everything I eat feels like it is coming back up my throat and especially if I try to lay down. Ack! I've had to start eating another tums (these are like chewable antacid tablets) about 3-4 in the morning or else I can't get back to sleep for the heartburn. And that's hours and hours after I've eaten!

Not sure if that's what I've been starting to get, but I've started feeling really icky not nauseous exactly, but general discomfort and like I'm going to be sick... but I end up getting pain all round my tummy and my back too because the discomfort makes me tense my muscles all round there til they start to ache. Don't know what's going on... :shrug: ... and it tends to only happen evening time, food or no food...


----------



## msarkozi

yuck Rottpaw!! can they give you a prescription for it at all? I know my dr told me you can have 12 tums a day, and if that didn't work, he would give me a prescription. Luckily, I haven't had heartburn


----------



## kelly brown

rottpaw said:


> I am so sorry for all who are struggling with pain at the moment. So far, so good on that front for me. My biggest problem at the moment is continual heartburn that even Tums don't really touch. Everything I eat feels like it is coming back up my throat and especially if I try to lay down. Ack! I've had to start eating another tums (these are like chewable antacid tablets) about 3-4 in the morning or else I can't get back to sleep for the heartburn. And that's hours and hours after I've eaten!

snap i have had bad heart burn since 16weeks sickness went heart burn come :-( i went doctors he pricribe me gavison which only helps for about half hour mints and milk help to x x


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies - I can't take the prescription acid blocker meds because I have actually had a bad allergic reaction to them before. So I can only take the antacids that are the chewable calcium kind. Not very tasty but they usually help (I have chronic gastric/acid reflux anyway, even when not pregnant). However, now with the pregnancy, I think the baby is starting to push on my stomach and I think that's aggravating the heartburn and reflux, especially at night. I can sleep okay on my left side (thankfully) but not the right. It's yucky alright! 

Sarah, I've had something similar to what you describe if I try to take prenatal vitamins, so I take childrens chewable vitamins instead (smaller dosage at one time). Does yours happen when you take your vitamin? For me that pain is something I started to notice with vitamins even before I got pregnant; hubby sometimes even has the same issue if he takes his vitamin with dinner. We've learned to "sandwich" the vitamins we take with food, like eating half your dinner, then swallowing your vitamin, then eating the other half of your meal (though even that does not help me tolerate the prenatals LOL!)

Someone mentioned starting to feel heavy recently. I definitely have that LOL! Lately, when I go to turn over or sit up in bed, I really notice the extra weight around my middle :haha: and I do have trouble bending at the middle these days. Yesterday we finished decorating our Christmas tree. This year hubby has placed it in a corner of our living room between two chairs (the chairs are sort of at right angles to each other, if you can picture this) and I laughed and told him there was no way I'd be able to scoot between the tree and the chair, then do the deep knee bends he was doing :rofl: to water the tree. I said, "if you put it there, you'll have to do all the watering yourself, because I'm beyond that kind of manuevering these days!!" :rofl:

I don't notice the weight so much when I walk, just more that I'm unbalanced a bit.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: I was wrapping christmas presents a couple nights ago, and I have no idea why I used the floor to do it on!!! It is getting so hard to get up from the floor! I have issues with bending over and putting on my socks as well. When OH calls me, I am always out of breath by the time I answer the phone, and he's laughing on the other end.


----------



## Twinminator

Angela I take my pregnacare vits with my breakfast so it's not that, but something must be upsetting me :shrug: I am finding the whole tea time/ bed time routine with the twins a bit trying now, it could be that my body's just had enough by the time they've gone to bed but in an indigestional sense rather than a tired sense.... if that makes sense!! Plus little Chloe is waay more active in the evenings, probably knows it's her turn for some attention when the twins are asleep, lol!


----------



## 2nd time

just got in from work 9pm left work @ 3pm what is going on


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa - I know! You would think my hubby would get a clue from all the times he has had to help me up from the floor recently (we've been trying to put the house back togethr after the upstairs was recarpeted) before he put the tree where I can't get to it. I think he thinks it is funny, like your OH but he won't think it's so funny when he has no help :rofl:!

Sarah - I definitely have times where my body feels like it's just had enough. I typically try to sit down and put my feet up but I know that isn't easy for you with the twins! Hopefully, whatever it is will pass quickly. Except for the nausea and heartburn, most of my other symptoms sort of come and then go within a week or so. It's interesting, it's like the "symptom of the week" each week. Not sure if my body just gets used to things as I go along or if they just go away. 

In a few minutes I get to leave work and try to drive home in the miserable rain storm we're having. Oh goody, LOL. I even need to run errands on the way, which figures!


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry ladies i totally skimmed - I have had a long day (but a good one) GTT was good. I actually don't think im gonna fail - the first time this pregnancy i haven't been convinced i have GD :haha:

I am pretty lucky i have no pain, no heartburn, no sickness. I have had a very easy pregnancy (knock on wood).


----------



## codegirl

Sara - glad you had a good day. Chances are you don't have GD so I'll keep my fingers crossed (and toes).


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- so sorry your having such bad heart burn. i had it really bad with my first. lived on tums. i know what you mean about having it hours after eating. i have it like that now. its not as bad as with my first, but i have it practically all day. doesnt matter what i eat, even when i drink milk. 

sarah- i hope you find out whats going on with you :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time did it take you 6 hours to get home??? :hugs:

Rottpaw sorry to hear about the heartburn - I found it bad in 3rd trimester last time at night, but so far have only had it a few times and it can be nasty.

Readynwillin glad the test went well - sure you did pass!

Hormones (or else the festive season) have hit hard now and with December here I am really starting to stress as there will be a lot extra to organise - DDs last day at school is Friday this week and then she is off for good (we cannot afford to have her back in there next year with me on maternity leave so I will be homeschooling (with a newborn - must be mad) Our maid who cleans the house once a week goes on holiday from next week so she won't be coming in either, my sister and her child will be arriving soon, DH and I still have to work so we need to get his Mom to babysit and we are going on holiday for a week next week and sometime I need to fot in gynae appointments, a 4d scan, buy Christmas presents and not burst into tears. I'm blaming the hormones! 

Getting really irritable but it may be from lack of sleep because of still severe rib pain and back ache. On a more positive note I am off work for 3 days now so can hopefully get some rest. And today is my first day in the third trimester - about 11 weeks til baby should arrive if she does happen to come as early as the last one.


----------



## Nixilix

Hormones eh? Why did we get them!

Well my HIP grant came through today, posted last monday and got in back today! Very quick! Pilates was good. Will defo go again. 

Gave myself a headache with vomiting this morning, feel like ive burst every blood vessel in my head!


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit, take it easy, do NOT be tempted to use those three days off with christmas prep, it can bloody well wait.

The snow is about 15 inches here this morning, i can't even get out in welly boots as it'll be above the tops, and we're severely short on perishable foods, thank goodness I have plenty of cupboard stuff in, we'll be having some weird and wonderful combinations for the next few days if it doesn't shift soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Im jealous!!!!!!


----------



## Twinminator

I'm petrified!

Haven't seen snow like this since I was a little girl and back then we had an open fire etc, whereas now everything is electric and the lights have been flickering this morning..... :nope: :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

Yes 6 hours sat in a ca r trying to get home and needing a wee aghh


----------



## Nixilix

Ok maybe it's fun for me cause I have lots of food and no need to leave the house!! Hope everyone stays safe xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

we havent had snow had a wee bit yesterday but mainly ice! thats what scares me the most is the ice, the school runs take ten times longer cuse i try and not ski to school!!


----------



## kelly brown

we got about 4-5 inches i aint compiaining been snowed off happy days reakon i will be off tomorrow.
then i go back ill have 2 weeks work left the 2 weeks hoilday for crinmbo then back for 2 weeks then off on 5 weeks hoilday full paid that will take me up to 9th march and his due the 3rd march then maternity will start xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Well after crimbo I have 5 weeks left then taking 4 weeks leave and surging maternity pay on due date. Counting down to 4th feb for some rest!!


----------



## Twinminator

Our garage and the girls' slide....





PROPERLY KNEE DEEP! :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

Twinminator said:


> Our garage and the girls' slide....
> 
> View attachment 142191
> 
> 
> View attachment 142192
> 
> 
> PROPERLY KNEE DEEP! :nope:

looks great


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Well after crimbo I have 5 weeks left then taking 4 weeks leave and surging maternity pay on due date. Counting down to 4th feb for some rest!!

i was going on the 4th to but then i had extra hoilday to take from this year so going on the 12st jan i wont get my maternity pay untill the day he comes so i hope he comes before the 9th of march other wise after that ill wont get paid till he is born which can be up to the 16th of march and if he comes whislt on hiolday ill get that back as maternity will start xx


----------



## natty1985

Aghhh twin that looks brilliant but its diff when you need food ! Well my OH is a sky engineer and they wouldnt let him have time off if it was chin deep im sure !! So he has gone out fitting sky in peoples homes so they can sit and watch the box all nice and cosy lol x We did food shopping at the weekend with asda delivery as it was snowy then but i think were going to risk a trip to tesco when he gets in to stock up on a few things as i cant get my car out but his van will do it xxx

I was meant to have physio today but i know i wont make it to the hospital in this as its pretty far from my house :( Ive just ordered my other half an xbox and xbox kinect honestly i told him when baby comes it will sit gathering dust ! x

Hope everyone is well


----------



## kelly brown

lol my hubby love his ps3 his got a shock when baby comes lol no ps3 time or not enough lol think thats why his making the most of it he he we done a shop at weekend so we should be ok i aint risking going out incase i slip over i struggle wehn letting my dogs out for a wee lol xxx love the snow pictures  xx


----------



## Tanikit

Love the snow pics - though I must admit being snowed in would have me scared and probably frustrated - does the snow mean it should be better or worse in February/March when the babies are due or is there no telling?

I have an physician appointment tomorrow - need to get more insulin as I keep raising the dose and then run out before the month is over. At least they could fit me in - also need an HbA1c to see how well the levels have been controlled as the trimester is at a end now.


----------



## Twinminator

I ventured out this morning, I was going stir crazy so offered to do it. Oh man it was mad, it was like wading through water, so tiring, going way over my wellies! But it's oddly awe-inspiring seeing the world at a standstill and not recognising your own village.
There's abandoned cars from yesterday all over the place, a lorry just left on the mini roundabout, it's sooo weird, like armageddon! Luckily the village shop was open and I managed to get malt loaf and banana Yazoo milk for my girlies if not real bread and real milk. And a bag of spuds so I can do jacket potatoes, until i can get some gluten free bread...


----------



## Nixilix

Kelly how come they don't start maternity pay til he is born?


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> Kelly how come they don't start maternity pay til he is born?

cos they dont class you on maternity till his born its silly i no thay said if i did want to go on maternity early il get govement money but ill have to come back a month early hence why i used my annual leave and ill be working next christmas and i aint doing that as it will be his first christmas they are crafty x


----------



## Nixilix

That is crafty!!


----------



## kelly brown

Nixilix said:


> That is crafty!!

i no i said to them i might be pregnant but i aint silly :haha::haha:xx


----------



## Doublemints

Twinminator said:


> Our garage and the girls' slide....
> 
> View attachment 142191
> 
> 
> View attachment 142192
> 
> 
> PROPERLY KNEE DEEP! :nope:


Twin that looks Gorgeous!!! I wish it snowed here.


----------



## kns

good morning.
how is everyone?
my partner kim has yet again had her work cancelled due to snow!
thats 2 days pay down already. i'd rather that that have an accident like last year on way to work.
cant believe in 3rd trimester its gone so quick.
once christmas is out the way thats it before you know it, all the babies will be coming along!!!!
xx


----------



## kelly brown

where the like button kns cannot wait to hold my little man 4d scan in 6 days and 24 days till christmas xx


----------



## pinkycat

That looks lovely twin. Frustrating when you cant go out though- im going a bit loopy :wacko:

We have only had a couple of inches of snow but everywhere is at a standstill. Its taken ages to walk to school and pre school this morning as the snow has frozen over night and is now like an ice rink. Im not risking going to tesco cos i nearly fell before but managed to save myself. We are having random food combinations though as fresh things run out :haha:


----------



## Tigerlass

*I forgot to update this...*:dohh: 

*I'm on team* *blue!! * :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

Tigerlass said:


> *I forgot to update this...*:dohh:
> 
> *I'm on team* *blue!! * :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

:blue: congrtas :happydance: same as me xxx


----------



## kelly brown

i was speaking to a lady at work the other day and her daughter is pregnant for the 2nd time her friend is also pregnant and she said she got 170 pounds for fruit and veg not sure if it was in vouchers or 170 money so any way she then mentioned it to her midwife who gave her this card and she also got 170 for fruit and veg so i am dif going to mention it to my mid wife on the 15th just wandered if this is true and any one who got this card from midwife its worth a ask cos she never knew nothing about it untill here friend mentioned it to her 
oh and just got a phone call our prams ready to be picked up :happydance::happydance: so going saturday i wanna go today but snowed in :growlmad: so not happy about that xx


----------



## readynwilling

I can't believe all your snow! Its been raining here for 2 days!! Im sure we'll get our fair share eventually.


----------



## 2nd time

kelly brown said:


> i was speaking to a lady at work the other day and her daughter is pregnant for the 2nd time her friend is also pregnant and she said she got 170 pounds for fruit and veg not sure if it was in vouchers or 170 money so any way she then mentioned it to her midwife who gave her this card and she also got 170 for fruit and veg so i am dif going to mention it to my mid wife on the 15th just wandered if this is true and any one who got this card from midwife its worth a ask cos she never knew nothing about it untill here friend mentioned it to her
> oh and just got a phone call our prams ready to be picked up :happydance::happydance: so going saturday i wanna go today but snowed in :growlmad: so not happy about that xx

the veg is a voucher you are entiteled to if you get benefits, cn also get 500 pound grant for baby things


----------



## msarkozi

kelly brown said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Well after crimbo I have 5 weeks left then taking 4 weeks leave and surging maternity pay on due date. Counting down to 4th feb for some rest!!
> 
> i was going on the 4th to but then i had extra hoilday to take from this year so going on the 12st jan i wont get my maternity pay untill the day he comes so i hope he comes before the 9th of march other wise after that ill wont get paid till he is born which can be up to the 16th of march and if he comes whislt on hiolday ill get that back as maternity will start xxClick to expand...

Kelly, we don't start our maternity pay until after the baby is born either. I put in my notice for work as of February 21st, but I am going to request medical leave in January (which I will still get paid for from the company). Our maternity pay kicks in the day the baby is born, or my due date, whichever comes first. Once the baby is born, I have to file for unemployment, as it is the government that pays us for the maternity pay. Our company will top off our unemployment for the first 6 weeks, but we don't get that until we receive our first unemployment pay (which can take up to 8 weeks!!!). So it could be a stressful time if I don't get paid for 2 months after the baby is born, especially with bills due!


----------



## braijackava

Oh this cough is killing me and not helping with the pregnant bladder issues iykwim. I feel like crap.


----------



## msarkozi

hope you feel better soon Brai!! I definitely know what you mean.....I was blowing my nose yesterday, and of course it caused me to pee a little :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol melissa- i was feeding and rocking my 11 month old to sleep and sneezed. of course peed a little and had to sit in it as he was almost asleep and didnt want to start over. :dohh:

im sooooo jealous of you with snow. its gotten cold here, but no snow yet. hopefully by xmas. our december is very busy. hubbys bday is 10th, youngest will be 1 on 16th, of course xmas 25th, and our anniversary is 30th. busy, busy, busy!!!! not to mention my appt on the 6th and his work xmas party this weekend. will also start my every 2 week appts after this one, so will have 2 more visits scheduled this month.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai hope you feel better soon.

Can't believe you guys are battling with the snow - I spent the afternoon spraying myself and my daughter with a hosepipe and chasing a very muddy dog around trying not to let him in the house. It is so hot here now that I just want to pass out in the afternoons and have decided if at all possible not to leave the house between 10:30 and 15:30 cause it is just too hot.

I have a lot of appointments coming up - one tomorrow with my physician, 14 December with gynae and 18 December a 4d scan. Not sure when it goes to every 2 weeks. I know some diabetics have twice a week towards the end but I am not sure I could keep up with that.


----------



## codegirl

I will be going to my Baby Dr. every two weeks starting pretty quick. I also go to the GD clinic every two weeks which will drop to weekly if I have trouble with my sugars at any point. Not to mention the ultrasounds and non-stress tests that are every two weeks (alternating) that I started on Monday.

Oh, and I also go to a reproductive mental health clinic and will be seeing a specialist at the end of December.

I feel like my medical care for this pregnancy is a full time job some days :wacko:


----------



## readynwilling

Yikes - lots of dr's appts. I have my next one Dec 29th then i see my OB on Jan 6th and i BELIEVE i see the OB every 2 weeks after that (will be 32 weeks at that point) but im not 100% sure. 

I am attending a free breastfeeding clinic next thurs and i have a ton of social stuff going on in Dec. Hopefully it will fly!


----------



## Lady-K

2nd time said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> i was speaking to a lady at work the other day and her daughter is pregnant for the 2nd time her friend is also pregnant and she said she got 170 pounds for fruit and veg not sure if it was in vouchers or 170 money so any way she then mentioned it to her midwife who gave her this card and she also got 170 for fruit and veg so i am dif going to mention it to my mid wife on the 15th just wandered if this is true and any one who got this card from midwife its worth a ask cos she never knew nothing about it untill here friend mentioned it to her
> oh and just got a phone call our prams ready to be picked up :happydance::happydance: so going saturday i wanna go today but snowed in :growlmad: so not happy about that xx
> 
> the veg is a voucher you are entiteled to if you get benefits, cn also get 500 pound grant for baby thingsClick to expand...


Quick google and :https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/HavingABaby/AfterTheBirth/DG_4002854


----------



## blessedmomma

i think most dr's here start the 2 week checkups around 30 wks. my SIL had hers start at 32 weeks i think. my dr starts hers at 28 weeks.

i will have my next reg appt on the 6th. my GD on the 13th or 20th and every two weeks after that. my dr also starts her weekly visits earlier than most here too. i think they start them around 36 weeks usually here. mine will start about 34-35 weeks. not sure why my dr starts hers early.

ttanikit- its so weird hearing you talk about how hot it is there!!! i hope it cools off for you soon:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I went to the clinic today about that pain I have been feeling, and she said it is definitely hip and pelvic pain. I have to go see a physiotherapist next Thursday and get assesed and he will make a plan for me, and he will be ordering me a stork belt as well. Until I see him, and he does his assesment, they won't know how my pelvis is and if it will affect labour or not. If this doesn't help the pain, then they are talking about putting me off work earlier. 

Thanks for telling me about the SPD as I had never heard of it before, and she said it's about right. She checked my hoo hoo out too to make sure it wasn't from a clogged gland or anything like that. So I am really hoping the physio works, otherwise she said I won't survive my last 3 months.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry your in so much pain melissa. :hugs: hope something she does for you works out


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! I hope so too! I was telling her I end up sleeping on my back every night because I can't lay on my left side without it causing more pain. And told her I try my best to not get up at night either as it hurts to get out of bed. She showed me a way as well that I should be getting out of bed to make it easier on me too, so I will try to remember to do that all the time. 

But at least I got to hear the babies heartbeat again while I was there. She was like do you want to hear it, well of course I do:) 144 bpm! Oh, and it sounds like I passed my GD test too!!! WOOHOO!!!! it wasn't in my file, but she said she remembers signing off on it and she wasn't alarmed about it. So she was going to look and phone me to let me know for sure.


----------



## blessedmomma

awesome sweets! i take mine in a couple weeks. not looking forward to it. i always leave feeling sick for a few hours, yucky stuff!


----------



## braijackava

My doctor said I come back in 4 weeks, which will be 28 weeks, then after that every 2 weeks. This will be the first pregnancy ever where I make it to every 2 week appts at the same time as normal pregnancies! The last 3 pregnancies I always had to go to every 2 weeks before the normal time.


----------



## msarkozi

good luck with your test! I am glad I don't have to do it again!! I even had a tiny drop left in the bottom and they made me tap it out, lol! 

I think I start my 2 week appointments after my next one as well. Since my doctor is on vacation right now, I don't see him again until the 13th, and I will be 29 weeks then. I was supposed to see him already, but I refuse to go to his fill in doctor.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay brai! maybe you wont have this one as early as the rest!:thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

I love that we are talking about biweekly appts! It doesn't seem all that long ago we were all wondering when we were gonna get to see the dr for the first time LOL.


----------



## Tanikit

I am also only seeing my doctor at 29 weeks this time but that is because WE are going on holiday so I had to move it - going to try to get my blood pressure checked at the endo appointment today as I am getting very very swollen now with water retention. 

Melissa sorry you are in so much pain and hope they can find something that works to help it.

From the list I have from my doctor every second week appointments only start at 32 weeks and weekly never happens - will have to wait and see what he says about me though.


----------



## msarkozi

it's amazing all the different things that pregnancy can bring! No wonder why mothers are always cursing us and going back to the "when I was pregnant with you" or "I was in labour for this many hours" stories, lol! 

Hope everything is ok and you can get rid of the swelling.


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> I went to the clinic today about that pain I have been feeling, and she said it is definitely hip and pelvic pain. I have to go see a physiotherapist next Thursday and get assesed and he will make a plan for me, and he will be ordering me a stork belt as well. Until I see him, and he does his assesment, they won't know how my pelvis is and if it will affect labour or not. If this doesn't help the pain, then they are talking about putting me off work earlier.
> 
> Thanks for telling me about the SPD as I had never heard of it before, and she said it's about right. She checked my hoo hoo out too to make sure it wasn't from a clogged gland or anything like that. So I am really hoping the physio works, otherwise she said I won't survive my last 3 months.

hope the pain eases xxx :hugs: xx


----------



## kelly brown

we have had another 2 inches of snow last night so we must have appox 7-8inches now happy 27 weeks to me la la la i am officially a 3rd trimester girl  whoo hoo xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats kelly and wow there seems to be a lot of snow falling where you all are - be careful in it!

Melissa yes, it is crazy what pregnancy can bring.

Went shopping this morning and spent far too much money but at least I feel like I accomplished something. Bought a blood pressure monitor too as I have been stressed about that lately - my BP is still fine (114/74) though this is up on my last measurement (110/60) but I feel better that I can keep an eye on it myself - I think it became a problem after 32 weeks last time. 

Now I need to go to the physician.


----------



## Twinminator

We've had a bit more snow overnight but it's the wind that's caused the bother - it's drifted up our drive and because we have a fairly well enclosed back yard, it's unnaturally thick there, about thigh high in places, no way the girls can go and play in it, I'll lose them! Lol.

I feel like December is just one appointment after another too, but that's shared between me (MW, growth scan) Lolly (paediatrician, hearing clinic, nursery nurse home visit) and DH (diabetic dietitican blood tests, weekly doc for blood pressure). Emily's the only one in the family a picture of physical and mental health bless her...! :)


----------



## Nixilix

Figitety baby today!!! Hope all is well with everyone xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Im so sorry that some of you are in pain. It sounds awfull :hugs:
i have been seeing the MW every 2weeks since 20wks cos of my ^BP.

we didnt have much more snow but what was already on the ground has frozen so even more slippy.

Ellie has got the sickness bug now and my tummy isnt feeling too good either. 

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## natty1985

Melissa, im glad some good has come out of us telling you about SPD its really shit <--- this is the nicest possible word lol !!!

I feel like a right pleb on my crutches so i only use them when im realllly struggling but i know i should be using them all the time as i walked around tesco last night for an hour and all night then i was in sheer agony trying to sleep i was wimpering like a cat haha.

Happy 3rd Tri Kelly :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

december is all apointmenst for me too have gdtest on 12 16th i have a scan and consultant app then scans every two weeks followed by consultant every two weeks and midwife apps lol i will be busy


----------



## kns

HAPPY 3RD TRIMESTER KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW ITS GONE SO QUICK.
HAPPY 3RD TRIMESTER EVERYONE!

we have scan then appointment then another appointment oh and my birthday and christmas in between!!!!

busy december for us!
xxx


----------



## rottpaw

December seems like it will be crazy for all of us. We have a scan tomorrow (yay!!) then next OB appt next Thursday. That's also the GD test for me and a possible cervical check (depending on what ultrasound tomorrow shows). Hubby has a hernia that needs to be repaired so he is going to see the surgeon for that while I see my OB. We are expecting to schedule his surgery around Christmas (eek!) but at least my mother in law should be able to help us with everything and possibly stay a week or so to help out. She is about 73, but she is a registered nurse, so that's always great to have around!

Happy 3rd tri to Kelly and anyone else "graduating!" I have about 10 more days to go!

Wish we would get snow here, but so far it's just freezing cold. We had rain earlier in the week for days on end, now it is clear but frigid. Brr!! 

We also have a lot of social stuff that goes on in Dec, but I'm thinking it's a good thing. Should make the month fly by, and then we'll all be one more month closer! 

Natty and Melissa, I am so sorry about the SPD! Scary!! I hope they can get both of you some pain relief! 

AFM doing well at the moment. Looking forward to scan tomorrow and just trying to stay well as my boss is sick and always insists on bringing his germs to work. GRR.

Happy almost-Friday!


----------



## braijackava

Just went to the grocery store and have started to notice if I walk to long my pelvis gets really sore right front and center. Also when I roll over in bed at night or lay on my side to long. My last baby I was in so much pain at the end. I would cry literal tears just rolling over in bed at night. I hope this isnt the start of that again! Its so weird how little I remember from having my DD 5 years ago. This is the 4th time I have been pregnant, you would think I would remember. Is this possibly the SPD you guys have been talking about? I didnt know it had a name. I just dealt with it last time, didnt even mention it to my doc.


----------



## readynwilling

Happy third tri Kelly - its 3rd tri for me today too!! And im pretty sure Rach is tomorrow :happydance:

It started to snow here - but we barely have ground cover :haha: Im sure we'll get our fair share.

Hope everyone feels better today. Gonna see if i can book a 3d can for next week!


----------



## kelly brown

happy 3rd tri readwilling and every one eles who is coming up to this mark this time next week ill be 7months omg xxx


----------



## kelly brown

snow is pouring here it has not stopped xx


----------



## Tanikit

Does sound like December is pretty crazy for all of us! 

Saw my physician - he says I am still wheezing and it could be from heartburn (not that I have noticed any and never knew you could get wheezing from heartburn) Anyway, need to increase the Seretide again for now until the pregnancy is over (and I had thought it was getting better - sigh) He said the sugars don't look too bad - personally I would have hoped for better, but I think he is more worried about the lows. I complained about the rib pain and also carpal tunnel and he said: "well ask your gynae to take the baby out at 34 weeks" - he's clearly not a gynae now is he - I told him I wanted my child to be able to breathe properly when it was born to which he said: "They can give them something" I am so glad this guy is not my gynae. Anyway, will wait til the HbA1c comes back and see what that says - I just hope I have enough insulin til January as I told them the dose was increasing rapidly and I would need more but they weren't very interested - I swear if I run out I'll phone them Chritsmas lunch time!!!!

Not had a great day - lost my parking ticket at the hospital after paying for it so had to pay a lot more to get a "lost ticket" one so I could get out and then my dog scaled our wall (its about 6 ft) cause she is scared of the thunder so found her (luckily ok) in the road on the way home. DH and I had a big fight this morning so no doubt there won't be much support there and the rib pain is back earlier than usual this afternoon. Tomorrow must be better :)

Congrats to all those moving into third trimester - feels like the final countdown.


----------



## blessedmomma

happy 3rd tri ladies!!!!!! :happydance: i will be joining you next tues

tanikit- i got pre-eclampsia with my first but was already 37 weeks. swelled up like a balloon retaining water and bp shot up. i could barely walk cuz my ankles were so swollen i couldnt move them at all. was not good:nope: i hope you dont get it this time. i think its easier to get after you have had it in pregnancy. glad you are keeping an eye on it! i havent had it with any more, but my ob always keeps a good eye on my bp and swelling just in case.

brai- i just assumed that when you have had a few babies it just gets like that. i noticed with my last, 4th pregnancy, it seemed much worse. and now its starting with this one. hurts to turn over in bed. and when i do too much walking, which isnt much, forget it. im down for the day. have more braxton hicks and a lot of pelvic pressure. maybe it is spd?? i have been told that with each pregnancy the pelvic muscles wear out more and more and thats why it hurts more.

angela- hope you hubby gets well really quick after his surgery :hugs:

hope everyone is having a great day, friday is almost here!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no tanikit!!!! hope things get better today, or at least before the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

Got one active baby to day and i LOVE IT :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

we have some snow here, but nothing compared to what we normally have. We have only had a couple really cold days as well where it was -30, but it's been hanging around -11 and warmer. I am guessing we are really going to pay for it come January. We will probably be -45 and 6 feet of snow!!! :( 

It's hard to believe that the 3rd trimester is already here. It's going to go so quickly, especially with the holiday season in there. I can't wait!


----------



## razorhips

kelly brown said:


> Got one active baby to day and i LOVE IT :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Me too, she's been dancing all day!! :happydance:

Happy 3rd to all - how exciting!!


----------



## Lady-K

razorhips said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> Got one active baby to day and i LOVE IT :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Me too, she's been dancing all day!! :happydance:
> 
> Happy 3rd to all - how exciting!!Click to expand...

Me too! I'm just sat here watching my belly jump about all over the place. Must be something in the air.

Happy third Tri to everyone. Still two weeks to go for me, but gosh I can't believe how far we've come and how close it's getting to all the births. I think I'm still kidding myself that it's ages off.


----------



## natty1985

Ive been really naughty and gone against what i said and booked a 4d scan for tomorrow , if i dont go tomorrow ill never go x


----------



## kelly brown

yay natty look forward to pictures mines wednesday hope snow clears x


----------



## readynwilling

Cant wait to see the pics Natty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did i say i booked mine for next sat?? i forget :dohh:


----------



## braijackava

DD has an ear infection. The pharmacy messed up and took 2 hours and a call from the doctor to finally fill it. Poor girl was crying in pain the whole time. Of course we walked around and looked at baby stuff the whole time, after I got some ibuprofun in her. So I ended up spending $120 on candy and baby stuff and a movie for hubby for Christmas. I got 2 baby outfits, a pair of booties and a blanket. Home now and not wanting to go anywhere for a long while.


----------



## natty1985

I am excited to see all the pics come in of our little beauties :) oh persuaded me to have one and then I went and looked bad mistake and 165 pound lighter but I know when I see him I'll be glad x


----------



## braijackava

I am glad I didnt pay for one, because my OB does them in office. And when we went for our ultrasound, he was facing my back with his head buried in the placenta and wouldnt let us see him no matter how much she shook my belly. I guess he is shy and we will have to wait and see him when he is born. I hope you have better luck and get some awesome pics!


----------



## natty1985

Oh god now I'm worried lol well they do say if he doesn't play ball we can go back x I am sure he is back to back so should get some ok pics x


----------



## braijackava

Thats good they will let you come back. I would say it is well worth it then!


----------



## msarkozi

you will enjoy it Natty! I really enjoyed mine. I was told to make sure I have a can of soda before my appointment so it would get the baby going, and then they kept filling me with sugar there too so he would keep being active :)


----------



## braijackava

Yeah that was probably my problem. I had to do the 12 hour fast for GD test at the same time as ultrasound. I am guessing that is why he was so sleepy.


----------



## braijackava

Well this is kind of big news, to me anyways. We were watching a movie the other night and my daughter looks at us and says I wish I had a sister like that. Me and my hubby just looked at each other a little sad. So anyways, the official plan was for me to get my tubes tied the day after this baby is born. I asked my hubby about the look he gave me, and he confirmed he was having second thoughts on it since it is so permanant. So our official decision is to not do the tubal ligation. And it made me so happy making that decision, which really shows me that it is the right decision. The plan is to make the big move back to Utah next summer. Get settled, lots of money saved and I want to lose a bunch of weight. Then we will revisit the thought. I think the main reason we said no more, was because people always give us crap for having so many kids. I dont think we have that many! Plus my hubby comes from a family of 8 kids, so it is normal for him. I do not want 8 though! Any thoughts?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## codegirl

If I was younger I would DEFINATLY have lots of kids. I had no idea what joy they are until I had E. If you aren't 100%+ sure that you are done then I sure as heck wouldn't do anything permanent.

I think that's why I (secretly) hope for a boy. I think I might be able to talk DH into another one with the excuse of trying for a girl :haha:


----------



## codegirl

Oh, and other people should be quiet about # of kids. The "right" number is different for everyone!


----------



## Tanikit

I still want 3 children, but DH is adamant that this is the last and to be honest I would have to think very very carefully about doing a pregnancy again like this as it has just been too rough on everyone and it is dangerous for my children to have their mother passed out so often. Could always adopt I suppose, but there is something about having my own. So yes, the right number varies a lot.

DD has chicken pox - I thought yesterday it may be starting as it has been in her school for more than a month now. We are supposed to be going on holiday with my inlaws next week and they are quite old.As far as I know we have all had chicken pox, but there is a risk of shingles then and I'd feel very bad if DHs parents got shingles - besides which not sure how DD will be feeling. So now I need to decide what to do. Sigh - DH and I are still fighting so won't get much help there either.


----------



## msarkozi

we said that we are definitely having 2 kids, but if they both end up boys, then we will try for a girl with the third one, but that is all we are having. But like codegirl said, the right number is different for everyone, so it's whatever you feel like is right for you :)


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> Oh god now I'm worried lol well they do say if he doesn't play ball we can go back x I am sure he is back to back so should get some ok pics x

eat sweets and drink cola before you go that will get littleone dancing lol. my 4d scan last time was rubbish but i am the only person i know who had a bad one


----------



## kns

NATTY
when are you having your scan?
kims mum offered to pay for us to have one but we went against it.
so have you any names for your son to be???
xxx


----------



## readynwilling

I kinda want 3... i think DH wants 2. We get to 2 and decide from there! I will NOT be having my tubes tied. I have 2 friends with horror stories about it and im the biggest chicken on the planet - no surgery for me. If DH wants to do something more permanent he can get snipped. Otherwise i will have an IUD until menopause :haha: thats just me... you can also note: i don't fly and have pretty much refused any surgery i've ever been told i needed - im a scaredy cat!


----------



## braijackava

Yeah i don't know for sure i want anymore. I just want to be able to make that decision down the road still. So nothing permanant for now, plus i am only 27! I don't know what i was thinking.


----------



## 2nd time

i bwant 6 kids but am open to change my mind after 4 lol


----------



## blessedmomma

i always joked that i wanted 5, but now that im there i really had no idea that i actually would. i cant stand the thought of anyone telling me i cant have anymore either. if i dont have more, i will be very fulfilled. and if i do have more, i will be very fulfilled. so i guess either way my joy is complete! only time will tell if there are anymore that the Lord plans for us.

i wont ever have my tubes tied and hubby wont ever get snipped. just personal choices we made. i have some friends that had it done and it threw their hormones all out of whack.


----------



## msarkozi

OH told me that once we are done, he will get snipped since it is a much easier procedure for him to do it, versus me getting tubes tied. I am completely fine too with just using birth control until menopause after though, so it doesn't really matter to me. Like you say, it's always nice to have the option there still if we change our minds later. So I am pretty sure I will tell him that I want to stay on birth control (which I will be on regardless to control my periods).


----------



## kelly brown

i would be happy with 2 boy and girl but i dif want one of each so may end up with 6 boys lol unitll i get my girl lol lol xx


----------



## msarkozi

lol, that's the way it seems to work. My cousin and his wife have two girls and she is pregnant again right now and they are hoping for their boy. We all think it will be a girl again :)


----------



## kelly brown

lol always the way my sl has 5 and she got 1 boys lol i would like one of each my bro has one of each i dont mind having another boy as i have not got a sister me and my bro are the only children and i would like my little man to have a bro to hang out with and grwon with longs there heathly and well ill be happy  xxx


----------



## natty1985

Hiya, 

We have decided to call him Ethan KNS. Well we went for the scan and Ethan decided he was having none of it, he was asleep and staying that way, i jumped about and drank a can of cola walked around prodded and poked and he was fast asleep dreaming lol they have booked for us to go back in a week but in the meantime she has very kindly printed 4 pics off for us to show the family and a 5 min dvd the pics are in black and white and we will get colour on the day we choose which we want. They were fantastic i could not fault them especially for letting us go back as he was so snug into my placenta it just wasnt clear, although they are by far the clearest we have seen its brilliant , i will post them later, little monkey was chomping away and sucking his finger !! x


----------



## msarkozi

can't wait to see the pictures Natty!! all my little guy did in his u/s was kick himself in the head, and try to get his toes in his mouth! lol!


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We have decided to call him Ethan KNS. Well we went for the scan and Ethan decided he was having none of it, he was asleep and staying that way, i jumped about and drank a can of cola walked around prodded and poked and he was fast asleep dreaming lol they have booked for us to go back in a week but in the meantime she has very kindly printed 4 pics off for us to show the family and a 5 min dvd the pics are in black and white and we will get colour on the day we choose which we want. They were fantastic i could not fault them especially for letting us go back as he was so snug into my placenta it just wasnt clear, although they are by far the clearest we have seen its brilliant , i will post them later, little monkey was chomping away and sucking his finger !! x

i hope my little man will behave did you drink or eat before hand i am going to drink coke lol and eat penny sweets ill will wake him up our appoihntment is at 6pm and his normaly awake then but i bet his not just on that day :haha: look forward to the pictures xx


----------



## kelly brown

we going to call our little man ryan still deciding on a middle name but i think ryan brown is such a cute name for our little man it nice cos i can refere to him as ryan rather than him or baby just got to be carefull when around family and friends that i dont slip up lol no one will no untill his born other than you guys  xxx


----------



## natty1985

Will post the few we have in black n White in a bit but until then we have to wait bummer hey x Kelly I drank two cans of coke and a cheeseburger all rubbish to wake him and now he is active think he isn't a morning person x


----------



## msarkozi

It is nice to be able to call them by their names already. At times, I still find myself calling him baby instead of Kash, but we tend to always call him by his name. My OH's last name is Coggar, and so at first I didn't want to name the baby Kash, as I thought Kash Coggar sounded like a stripper name, lol! My mom was like do you know of any strippers named Kash, and I said no, so she said there you go. His full name is Kash Robert Patrick Coggar. I like it :) 

It's funny, because a girl in another thread told me they were naming theirs Kash Robert as well. I thought that was kinda funny, especially being a more unique name, and even one of the middle names is the same!


----------



## msarkozi

Natty - did you do it just before, or did you give it about an hour to settle before the scan?? They told me to have the sugar about an hour before. I think it's kinda funny that he is active now.....trying to show mommy who is the boss! lol!


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Will post the few we have in black n White in a bit but until then we have to wait bummer hey x Kelly I drank two cans of coke and a cheeseburger all rubbish to wake him and now he is active think he isn't a morning person x

lol ryan been moving loads now in morning and then starts about 4ish to about 6 then stops and then again about 10pm but you no he will be sleeping when we go just you wait and see waited 7 weeks for this so no doubt ill have to go back and wait another week lol xxx


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> It is nice to be able to call them by their names already. At times, I still find myself calling him baby instead of Kash, but we tend to always call him by his name. My OH's last name is Coggar, and so at first I didn't want to name the baby Kash, as I thought Kash Coggar sounded like a stripper name, lol! My mom was like do you know of any strippers named Kash, and I said no, so she said there you go. His full name is Kash Robert Patrick Coggar. I like it :)
> 
> It's funny, because a girl in another thread told me they were naming theirs Kash Robert as well. I thought that was kinda funny, especially being a more unique name, and even one of the middle names is the same!

i love your name i love hearing every ones name it feels more real xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im so jelous i really want a 4d scan but hubby wont justify spending out again for another :-(

As for the subject of kids, well its a tough one here, i thought this would be my last, ive had 4 boys in a row im telling ya i feel like i wont have a girl so no point trying lol however having said this my eldest needs alot of care recently have had some news and problems he has a disability so i feel having more would be unfair on him, but i still cant quite make that big descion im not ready for hubby to have the snip just yet! as much as i know my parents would like us too lol i cant make it which tells me im not ready and that one day i may change my mind and try again!.... so for now we are leaving it but way i feel at the moment this one will be our last!


----------



## rottpaw

:happydance: hi ladies! We had our scan this morning and all looks great! :happydance:

Our little man looks perfect and is actually measuring about 10-14 days ahead of my current due date. they did not adjust my date because this is the perinatologist instead of my OB, so it will be interesting to see if my OB moves us up any. But the best news is the placenta has moved and the dr. is pleased about that; no more placenta previa. Yay! :thumbup:

I will post a few pics as soon as I can get them scanned. We did not get as many this time as last time because little guy was moving around too much and did not want to hold still at all :haha: But we did get to see him and I'm so happy he's doing well!

Natty sorry you did not get to see more! our scan was right after breakfast so our little guy was moving about quite a lot. 

I am so jealous of everyone who's already selected names. We are still nameless and I just can't get hubby to really get into the naming issue yet. :growlmad:

ETA: Meanwhile, the dr. said the baby is lying sideways right now, probably because of the placenta still being (while higher up) in the front. He said that makes the space where the baby would be (if head down) a little too small for our baby's current head (he's growing so fast!) So he thinks the baby will either hang out sideways or breech for a while until the placenta moves some more, creating enough space down low for his sweet little head! I guess we'll know how that situation shapes up by about 35 weeks, when my dr. does the last planned ultrasound.


----------



## msarkozi

That's great Angela! Can't wait to see some pictures from you as well :)

at about what time to they actually turn their head down at?? When I was at the clinic on Wednesday and we listened to the heartbeat, she said he was already head down. I didn't know if that was a sign of early labour maybe, or if it is about this time they do that, or if he will switch yet again?!


----------



## kelly brown

yay for scan x


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa - We asked the dr. about how they are usually positioned and he said by this point, about half of babies are already head down in the normal birth position (though it definitely does not mean early labor if they are). He said by 35 weeks or so it's more like 90 percent. He said they can continue to move around, but once they settle in after about 35 weeks they don't move much after that. He did say our poor little munchkin has probably tried to rotate that way only to find he is too cramped that way for now, so he thinks that's why the baby is lying sideways at the moment. Hope that helps!


----------



## msarkozi

it does for sure, thank you for filling me in. I always forget to ask questions at the time!


----------



## rottpaw

Me too! 

Totally unrelated, but thought I would share this - our weather channel has been showing photos of the UK/European snow storm. There is a neat slideshow on this page and I really feel for all our UK ladies stuck in all that snow! 

(Still, I wouldn't mind some here to get us out of work for a few days, LOL!) 

https://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/slideshow-europe-snow_2010-11-30


----------



## Tanikit

Yay for great scans and rottpaw glad to hear the placenta has moved - that must be a big relief.

I'm pretty exhausted - DD has quite bad chicken pox for a three year old (its supposed to go easier the younger they are. At least she did sleep this afternoon so I could get some rest in and I managed to clear out the nursery a bit more. Thank heavens I have had chicken pox - just scared of shingles now since I don't think there is any treament when pregnant and it can be nasty but hopefully I am ok and won't get it (or any of the others of us around her either) Apparently its only chicken pox itself that is dangerous to an unborn baby and more before 20 weeks or if you have it when you give birth so this is probably a good time for DD to get it.


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- yay your placenta moved up!!! i had that problem last pregnancy. my babies usually move quite a bit til they are due. with one we almost had to have a c-section and he moved at the last minute. phew, close call. i wasnt about to try to push out a breech baby with all that could go wrong. 

tanikit- im soooo sorry your dd has chicken pox. my brothers and sister and i had it when we were little and i dont remember much about it. just that while i had it i couldnt go out to play with them. my girls had the chicken pox vaccine shot and boys will be getting it when they are old enough. so hopefully if they ever get them it wont be so bad

we dont have a name yet either. we have kicked around some names but nothing has come of any yet... i do have to say by now we usually have one picked. and lately im missing being able to call the baby by name instead of just saying baby. think i will bond all the more when we come up with something...


----------



## Nixilix

Mmmmmm cheese cake and subway xx


----------



## Tanikit

:) Nix - sounds good 

Blessedmomma I think I will get the vaccine for the next DD although most of the kids in DDs school who have had chicken pox recently were vaccinated - so it doesn't prevent it but maybe has made it easier for them. DD didn't get it since it is not a state vaccine so we have to pay extra and it was at a bad time for us - apparently they have added three vaccines to the state vaccines since DD was born so the next baby will be getting a few more.

We are consdiering calling our next DD Kirima but not too sure about a middle name - DH wants Elizabeth but I think its too long - I was thinking more Jane or Anne as they are only single syllable. Based on the family tradition the second name should be Mary but that really doesn't work. Oh well there is still time - except this baby has been jumping on my bladder today like DD did at 36 weeks - think I better remind her that there are still about 11 weeks to go and she should move upwards!


----------



## msarkozi

Nix - that was mean!!! now I want cheesecake!!! lol!


----------



## natty1985

Ethan x
 



Attached Files:







132 [640x480].jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13









133 [640x480].jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 13









134 [640x480].jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12









135 [640x480].jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## msarkozi

OMG!! look at how cute he is!!! those are amazing pictures. You must be one proud mommy! :flower:

out of curiousity, am I the only one that counted all the fingers and toes already when I had my 3d scan???? lol! I felt like a dork searching for them, but I felt relieved seeing them all.


----------



## natty1985

LOL, we havent had chance to count them yet as he was so blooming still , i think i will though when we go next saturday hey its only natural lol, 

They are good pics and she said they were nowhere nr as good as what they can be which is why she advised to go back . 

I drank coke from mcdonalds at 10:40 and we went in at 11:35 so that was an hour but to be honest i think Ethan moves more at night.

He now weighs 2lb and he has very chubby cheeks haha x


----------



## msarkozi

he is a cutie for sure! I love when they have chubby cheeks (mine does too). Those pictures turned out amazing. It's hard to believe that they say they can be even better yet.


----------



## natty1985

I know, i am amazed that they can get better aswell but as long as he turns his head away from the placenta they should be fantastic, we did do research on this place we went though as the one we usually go to the pictures were nowhere near as good quality which is why we tested this one out :D

Just posted the video on fb if anyone wants to add me ?


----------



## msarkozi

i would love to add you natty.....what is your email or the way to find you on there?


----------



## natty1985

the email will be easier i think melissa it is [email protected] my picture should be a picture of Ethan :D


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Ladies! Great pictures Natty!


----------



## braijackava

Cute pics Natty! Those are great and you even get to go again! My little man was so skinny in the face on the few seconds we could see part of his face on the 3d. Hopefully we can get another when he is a little bigger and see his cute face.
Kash is one of the cutest names I have heard!
Took DD to see Tangled at the mall today instead of school. We woke up to find her ear drum had burst. I think she feels better now without all the pressure though. I swear malls are evil! Went in Gymboree for 10 minutes waiting for the movie to start and spent $100 on baby clothes! Oh my. Huge snowstorm here that I had to drive home in.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## tokyo_c

Tanikit said:


> Yay for great scans and rottpaw glad to hear the placenta has moved - that must be a big relief.
> 
> I'm pretty exhausted - DD has quite bad chicken pox for a three year old (its supposed to go easier the younger they are. At least she did sleep this afternoon so I could get some rest in and I managed to clear out the nursery a bit more. Thank heavens I have had chicken pox - just scared of shingles now since I don't think there is any treament when pregnant and it can be nasty but hopefully I am ok and won't get it (or any of the others of us around her either) Apparently its only chicken pox itself that is dangerous to an unborn baby and more before 20 weeks or if you have it when you give birth so this is probably a good time for DD to get it.


Sorry to hear about your daughter, Tanikit! Hope she gets over it soon and everyone else stays healthy. Just wanted to say you don't need to worry about catching shingles - it is a re-activation of the chicken-pox virus in someone who's already had it and can't be caught either from someone with chicken pox or shingles. It usually only happens when your immune system is run down for some reason. I got it when I was in university studying for my final exams and super stressed out! Someone with shingles can give chicken pox to someone who's never had it before though.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- i hope your dd is better soon! that sounds painful. :hugs: to her!!!

tanikit- my two had to have two separate shots and the dr said they could still get a mild case of them if they came in contact with them. hope she is better soon.

natty- that is a good looking boy! those are good pics too, makes me think i should schedule one even though i wasnt going to.


----------



## membas#1

Natty--Great Pics! I wont have another scan until 32 weeks or so and probably won't be 3D unless she sends me back to the genetic center for ultrasound since they do 3D....

I've barely had time to catch up on BnB since getting back from our wedding and heading straight to work, so I'm glad the weekend is coming up so I can catch up on here and lots of other things around the house.

I hope you have all been doing well. My little girl is always moving up a storm. Sometimes at night she keeps me awake (already!) and today she's been moving all day (perhaps she'll sleep tonight?). I let two work friends feel her move today...that was fun. My sister and her kids, and my stepmom all got to feel her move over the holiday/wedding week. They were super excited...but everytime my dad tried she quit moving--poor pawpaw. I hope she'll move for him at Christmas....her movements are getting stronger each day too so hopefully over the course of a week he'll get to feel her at some point. I like that i can feel her moving when i stand now too and not just when i lay down...although laying down is the best. 

Not much else news for me...Just between holidays/vacations and trying to get a few things done during the break between travels. 

:flower: to all


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Ethan x

love the pictures :haha: x


----------



## Lady-K

Lovely pics Natty.

Good to have you back Membas


----------



## Tanikit

Membas hope all went well and that you can settle back into real life (that sounds bad) after the wedding :)

Working this weekend though it has been ok so far. DH and I are fighting very badly at the moment so getting to work is a relief, but with DD with chicken pox I am worried she is not getting the care she needs from DH - he has put her to sleep with no lunch now and I hope she has had enough to drink. I tried to get her up to eat something but she is too fast asleep so will wait til she wakes - maybe she is not hungry.

Kirima is doing fine and has been quite active despite my sugars being low again this morning. I am starting to feel parts of her through my abdomen - if I was guessing (and I have no experience) then I would guess she is transverse cause I thought I could feel her head on my right side.


----------



## Twinminator

I swear when I'm in bed, the bed shakes when LO kicks, I feel like I'm shoved about sooo much.


----------



## razorhips

Wow! Great pictures Natty! We had ours today and she was not behaving, she kept her arm and eventually her leg in front of her face! Here is one of the better pics though....very cute!
 



Attached Files:







BABY LATHAM_14.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pinkycat

Them pics are fab natty.
I hope you DD feels better soon Tanikit.

My LO is feels like she is getting big quickly. She woke me up in the night going mad in there. DH turned the light on to see my tummy moving all over the place. His face was a picture :haha:
Iv got a right cold :growlmad: and all the coughing and sneezing is not good for my bladder :blush: xx


----------



## msarkozi

Twin - I can see the blankets moving when I am in bed. As soon as I lay down to sleep, he goes crazy!

Razor - beautiful! She has chubby cheeks too, love it! 

Pinky - sorry, but that made me laugh....I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lady-K

razorhips said:


> Wow! Great pictures Natty! We had ours today and she was not behaving, she kept her arm and eventually her leg in front of her face! Here is one of the better pics though....very cute!

She's gorgeous!


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful baby girl april!!!!


----------



## Twinminator

Oh pinky, if it's any consolation to you hun, every time I see your avatar i break out into a grin - I LOVE cats, particularly those with an attitude, and yours just looks SO unimpressed it's hilarious :)


----------



## SP1306

How is everyone feeling...I am looking forward to moving over to third tri in a few weeks!!

Have midwife c/up on Wed so looking forward to that!!
Have also been doing some shopping....although I still don't know how much I actually need of differemt things...clothes wise!!!

Anyone else on Team Yellow....what colours are you buying???/

xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Lovely pics Natty and April :)

SP1306 before I knew I was having a daughter I did buy some outfits mostly in beige and cream. I would definitely stay away from yellow and orange because if they get jaundice it can look awful if they are dressed in yellow or orange.


----------



## membas#1

I also have a lot of gender neutral clothes to start--greens, tans, creams, yellows and some light blues that would work for either...and lots of brown cuz it's my fave color :)

Mostly these are hand me downs from friends, we don't yet have much in the way of "girl" stuff...but I know it's coming from friends and family :)


----------



## Lady-K

SP1306 said:


> Anyone else on Team Yellow....what colours are you buying???/

Creams, greens, whites. To be honest, I've only got a couple of bits; staying team yellow has stopped me buying lots of clothes. Which is good, cos I would have probably bought too much, and then you get given loads too.


----------



## pinkycat

Twin- :haha: the little madam bit me after i took that pic too. Iv got another cat but she is very shy and nervous. I took her to the vet and after him checking her over etc his diagnosis was, she is suffering with depression:roll:

April- your LO is gorgeous- little chubby cheeks.


----------



## Twinminator

pinkycat said:


> Twin- :haha: the little madam bit me after i took that pic too. Iv got another cat but she is very shy and nervous. I took her to the vet and after him checking her over etc his diagnosis was, she is suffering with depression:roll:

OMG no way! That's bonkers!!! And what did he prescribe for that...? Some me-time and a the odd bar of Galaxy?? Oh bless that's sad but funny too, poor cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## kelly brown

we picked ryan pram up yesterday and we love it  xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

whoop whoop happy 3rd trimester to moi!


----------



## kelly brown

Shell'sAngels said:


> whoop whoop happy 3rd trimester to moi!

happy 3rd trimester :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## natty1985

Hey kelly whats its like? do you have a teddy in it ?

Ive done alot of the nursery this weekend, both baby boxes are done, wardrobe and dresser is up just waiting for the cot to arrive, border is going up Saturday with light fitting , sorted all drawers out and been to mothercare and bought him some new outfits :)


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Hey kelly whats its like? do you have a teddy in it ?
> 
> Ive done alot of the nursery this weekend, both baby boxes are done, wardrobe and dresser is up just waiting for the cot to arrive, border is going up Saturday with light fitting , sorted all drawers out and been to mothercare and bought him some new outfits :)

its the i candy peach its lovely no teddy in it its back in the box as its stored at mums but we got it out last night put it up and its lovely :happydance::happydance: we got a crib which has a teddy bear in as thats up and it looks lovely just cannot wait to meet him the teddy bear we got in it its blue and its got a book around its neck and when babys born you cut the cord you go on line and name a star after the baby you pick the star ans where it is and you print off the cerifcate which we will put in a frame and put in his room xx


----------



## natty1985

kelly brown said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey kelly whats its like? do you have a teddy in it ?
> 
> Ive done alot of the nursery this weekend, both baby boxes are done, wardrobe and dresser is up just waiting for the cot to arrive, border is going up Saturday with light fitting , sorted all drawers out and been to mothercare and bought him some new outfits :)
> 
> its the i candy peach its lovely no teddy in it its back in the box as its stored at mums but we got it out last night put it up and its lovely :happydance::happydance: we got a crib which has a teddy bear in as thats up and it looks lovely just cannot wait to meet him the teddy bear we got in it its blue and its got a book around its neck and when babys born you cut the cord you go on line and name a star after the baby you pick the star ans where it is and you print off the cerifcate which we will put in a frame and put in his room xxClick to expand...


Awww that teddy sounds adorable i want one !!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Twin -yes he said to give her lots of TLC to bring her out of it :haha: I shouldn't laugh really. she is tons better now.

3rd tri for me today :happydance: Happy 3rd tri to every1 else too, think there is a few of us.

I just bought some baby clothes and washed and dried them and put them all away. Im a bit sad that i dont need to decorate a nursery as baby will be going in Laura's room when she is old enough, which is already decorated etc xx

Kelly- LOVE the i candy peach- good choice xx


----------



## kelly brown

babys r us do them natty xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

awww my mum just texted me shes bought baby a new moses basket  so cute it is too!!!

Im really starting to think its soon now isnt it?? once xmas is over it will soon be here, i have my growth scan through for the 17th feb they will decide wether im gonna be induced at the same time (not that day but soon after) so i am thinking thats only 10 weeks and 4 days away!! wow!!!

Oh and i think i may have talked hubby into a 4d scan!! im so hoping we can get in though thats the issue now cuse shes soooo busy up till xmas!!


----------



## kelly brown

yay for 4d scan i got my wednesda 6pm canont wait to see our little ryan  x


----------



## msarkozi

well looks like I have to try and see the nurse again tomorrow. I think I have a cyst/abcess caused from a blocked gland, so I need to get it checked out. I all of a sudden got it last night, and it's a large lump under the skin, near the very top and inside of my thigh.....it's very painful.


----------



## natty1985

Kelly, whats its called?


Melissa - Sorry your going through this aswell as SPD i really feel for you !!

Shells - i was thinking to myself earlier only 10 wk 2 days to go its going to fly !!

Pinky - hope your ok :))


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Kelly, whats its called?
> 
> 
> Melissa - Sorry your going through this aswell as SPD i really feel for you !!
> 
> Shells - i was thinking to myself earlier only 10 wk 2 days to go its going to fly !!
> 
> Pinky - hope your ok :))

not sure lol my mummy brought it ill ask her :thumbup: xx


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> well looks like I have to try and see the nurse again tomorrow. I think I have a cyst/abcess caused from a blocked gland, so I need to get it checked out. I all of a sudden got it last night, and it's a large lump under the skin, near the very top and inside of my thigh.....it's very painful.

hope your ok xx


----------



## msarkozi

thanks....I don't know how I am going to survive the last trimester at this rate....just wondering what will be next?!


----------



## natty1985

Keep smiling Melissa he will b worth all the pain we promise :) 

Kelly thanks :)


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Natty! I just hope they will get me into the clinic tomorrow so I can get it looked after. 

My one cat is obsessed with the Christmas tree....he is laying on top of presents underneath it right now. If he's not under it, he's laying on presents in front of it. You would think after almost 7 years, he wouldn't care about it anymore.......but it does look rather cute :)


----------



## readynwilling

Im very excited to get my tree next weekend!


----------



## msarkozi

oh my goodness, no tree yet???? Mine has been up for a week already :)


----------



## readynwilling

No i always wait till december and i am now waiting for DH to have the time to go pick one out. If he doesn`t work all day next sunday i hope we can go chop our own this year!


----------



## Evian260

My tree went up on Thanksgiving! But then again my husband travels alot and I wanted to put it up together since it's our first Christmas in our new house.


----------



## msarkozi

I wanted to put mine up earlier this year, and OH said I had to wait until after Rememberance Day out of respect....so I was going to do it the weekend after, but had to move instead....I have a fake tree, so it is much easier then having to go out and find out! But I do love the smell of a real one!


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa, hope you feel better soon! You have been dealing with a lot lately! 

Kelly, the pram/stroller looks neat! We picked ours up today as well and I am SO excited. It feels so much more real to have picked up one of our major necessities. We're getting the Chicco Keyfit travel system and we love it! Hubby said, "you're going to push it around the house and play with it, aren't you?" Of course! :haha:

We put up our Christmas tree (and outdoor wreaths) last week, and I am so glad that chore is done. They are lovely to look at but a lot of work! 

I'm 26 weeks today - one more till 3rd tri! It definitely is flying by now.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for one more week angela!!! :happydance:

hope you can get in to be seen melissa :hugs:

we have had our tree up a while... we always put it up on nov 13th, my bday. its a lot earlier than most people, but i enjoy it as part of my bday celebration. then we send our christmas cards out on dec 10th, my hubbys bday.


----------



## membas#1

I just filled out a ton of wedding thank you cards...the thought of filling out christmas cards seems daunting now. I know I'll do it--but I may not write as much as I have in the past given the thank you cards took quite some time to fill out.

I need to get on it though, we leave for our holiday travels at the end of this week already! Yikes.

We never do a tree because we are always traveling for family. Last year I did a small table top tree and some decor in the living room but this year we are gone so much...I'll look forward to all my family's decorations! :) Guess we'll change that tradition when are kiddos are old enough to want their own tree :)


----------



## natty1985

Happy birthday melissa (msarkozi) kept that quiet didnt you>!!

Have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Hi all, hope third tri (or almost) is being a bit kinder than 2nd tri has been for some of you!

Well after the "no bump/hiding bump" or a week or two ago, I felt Chloe on the move, so took some pics of my bump last night..... think she was having a party in there! With ten friends! Man it was tight in there! :)

The weird bit is, the two photos below, were only taken ten mins apart, the bigger bump first, then the smaller bump 10mins later. It's not even my first pg but it never ceases to amaze me what the pregnant body gets up to!!!!!!

&
 



Attached Files:







Bump1before.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5









Bump2after!.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twinminator

Stupid thing, I wanted to edit and delete the sideways ones but it wouldn't let me :nope:

Hey ho!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

guys is anyone really struggling yet? i feel im ready to pop! walkin with a waddle already feel the size of a house, breatheless and tried to to my yoga this morning and i just didnt have the balance, energy or breath to do it! i am huge now too everywhere im hopin to god its fluid retention! arggghhh i got 11 more weeks of this im not sure why i feel so big and like this so early!!


----------



## Twinminator

Could be the LO is lying awkwardly..?? :shrug:


----------



## kns

hi all
how is everyones emotions?
my partner is 28 weeks pregnant now and she cant stop crying or gettting panicy.
im having a really bad day and its my birthday! feel so down im really struggling coping and being strong when my partner is like this,

x


----------



## Twinminator

Happy birthday hun :hugs:

I know a little bit of how you feel, my DH isn't weepy but he's disintegrating mentally before my eyes at the moment, it makes you feel so helpless, as well as scared. Plus who do you turn to when you want someone (them preferably) to lean on when _you_ need... so I empathise xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Happy Birthday kns!!

Nope i dont think he is laying akward ive just woke up and blown out like a balloon all of a sudden im just HUGE!! im trying to get back into slimming world cuse i seriously am stressing as to where this fat ass and huge thighs has just come from all of a sudden!!


----------



## Lady-K

Poorly sick today. Woke up this morning and felt so rough that I really thought I should not go into work. Trouble is, my lessons were already planned, and in such a way that no one else could have done then for me (I teach French). So the thought of setting cover work was even worse than just going in and getting on with it.

Big mistake though, I only lasted two hours and was on the verge of tears the whole time cos I felt so bad. Set cover for this afternoon and am now home in my dressing gown.

Feel much better already for being at home, so now I feel like a fraud. Ho-hum.


----------



## kelly brown

happy birthday maarkozi xx


----------



## Twinminator

Lady-K said:


> Poorly sick today. Woke up this morning and felt so rough that I really thought I should not go into work. Trouble is, my lessons were already planned, and in such a way that no one else could have done then for me (I teach French). So the thought of setting cover work was even worse than just going in and getting on with it.
> 
> Big mistake though, I only lasted two hours and was on the verge of tears the whole time cos I felt so bad. Set cover for this afternoon and am now home in my dressing gown.
> 
> *Feel much better already for being at home, so now I feel like a fraud*. Ho-hum.

But you know deep down that you feel better precisely _because_ you've eliminated the doing/thinking part of your day and that if you were there right now, you'd feel exactly like you did this morning again!
I remember when I was off for over a week once during my NQT year and at home I felt "fine" or at least much improved, but you underestimate how hard it is to be around kids and hubbub and everything else in the school environment when you're not well, I went back too soon, had a staff briefing meeting before school commenced and my head was all over the place just trying to take in what the others was saying... and I got sent home again!

Don't feel bad, or even feel pushed into feeling bad, for not being there. It's one of those things and you are not just a poorly lady, you're a poorly pregnant lady!, the child inside must take precedence over the children at school hun :hugs:


----------



## Lady-K

Thanks Twin, really helps. I hate being the cause of cover, everyone's got such a lot on as it is. But you said just what my husband and a few colleagues said - health and baby has to be a priority.

Bed now, have a good day ladies.


----------



## rottpaw

Lady K, feel better! You definitely need for the baby and your health to come first right now. If anyone doesn't understand that, it's their problem and not yours! 

Sarah, your bump changes crack me up! I feel like mine is always huge these days, but then doc basically told us our little guy is currently limited to a couple different positions right now based on where the placenta is, so no telling what I'd look like if he had a little more manueverability in there LOL!

Blessed thank you and hugs!! 

Melissa S and KNS happy birthday!

Shells - I am feeling mostly okay, but think I overdid it a bit yesterday trying out strollers (folding up and lifting them) and last night could barely hobble around with pain in my back and hips. Hope I'm not starting up with the SPD others have had. Then overnight I had a massive leg cramp in my calf (THAT was nice to wake up to!) and now it feels like the muscle itself is bruised. Every step hurts. And it's my right foot which is the one I drive with. Bleh! Hate Monday LOL!

Overall, we had a productive weekend. We actually went to look at furniture at one place that, it turns out, offers free design consultation in-home. So they are coming to our place next week to give us some advice on finishing out our bedroom and sitting area (needs certain furniture, plus curtains and then I want the bedding to match). That is a relief, to know we'll have some help there. This week we're planning to finalize the nursery color choices, and we'll get the painters back out soon to finish that, then we'll work on furniture for that room. So much to do!


----------



## natty1985

Twin what the heck is happening with your little one is she off shopping again ? it absolutely fascinates me its like 2 different people !!! Just shows you how small they can get themself to!!

KNS, sorry your feeling like this, its so difficult for you both, im very hormonal this week to the point that we have a wreath on the front door with a little snowman sitting in it and last night i burst into tears and had to bring him in as i felt so sorry for him because it was so cold - yeh thats correct a toy SNOWMAN!!!!!!!

On the other hand i was deadly serious about this and really upset yet Tom was laughing his head off and just couldnt understand and thinking about it now the more he laughed the more upset and angrier i got, its not our fault our hormones make us do these silly things and say silly things but equally this is not fair on you either as you probably hate seeing your partner like this so half is thinking helllooooo why take it out on me and piss off and the other half feels horrid for her :( In some ways i am glad i am the oblivious pregnant hormonal one rather than the one putting up with it all x


----------



## natty1985

Oh and happy birthday KNS i would use this as an excuse to go and drown myself in a bottle of vodka lol 

Oh now i am thinking a vodka red bull :(


----------



## kelly brown

rottpaw said:


> Lady K, feel better! You definitely need for the baby and your health to come first right now. If anyone doesn't understand that, it's their problem and not yours!
> 
> Sarah, your bump changes crack me up! I feel like mine is always huge these days, but then doc basically told us our little guy is currently limited to a couple different positions right now based on where the placenta is, so no telling what I'd look like if he had a little more manueverability in there LOL!
> 
> Blessed thank you and hugs!!
> 
> Melissa S and KNS happy birthday!
> 
> Shells - I am feeling mostly okay, but think I overdid it a bit yesterday trying out strollers (folding up and lifting them) and last night could barely hobble around with pain in my back and hips. Hope I'm not starting up with the SPD others have had. Then overnight I had a massive leg cramp in my calf (THAT was nice to wake up to!) and now it feels like the muscle itself is bruised. Every step hurts. And it's my right foot which is the one I drive with. Bleh! Hate Monday LOL!
> 
> Overall, we had a productive weekend. We actually went to look at furniture at one place that, it turns out, offers free design consultation in-home. So they are coming to our place next week to give us some advice on finishing out our bedroom and sitting area (needs certain furniture, plus curtains and then I want the bedding to match). That is a relief, to know we'll have some help there. This week we're planning to finalize the nursery color choices, and we'll get the painters back out soon to finish that, then we'll work on furniture for that room. So much to do!

i am getting the cramp to x


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> Twin what the heck is happening with your little one is she off shopping again ? it absolutely fascinates me its like 2 different people !!! Just shows you how small they can get themself to!!
> 
> KNS, sorry your feeling like this, its so difficult for you both, im very hormonal this week to the point that we have a wreath on the front door with a little snowman sitting in it and last night i burst into tears and had to bring him in as i felt so sorry for him because it was so cold - yeh thats correct a toy SNOWMAN!!!!!!!
> 
> On the other hand i was deadly serious about this and really upset yet Tom was laughing his head off and just couldnt understand and thinking about it now the more he laughed the more upset and angrier i got, its not our fault our hormones make us do these silly things and say silly things but equally this is not fair on you either as you probably hate seeing your partner like this so half is thinking helllooooo why take it out on me and piss off and the other half feels horrid for her :( In some ways i am glad i am the oblivious pregnant hormonal one rather than the one putting up with it all x

this has put a smile on my face natty will tell kim about this later as i have urged her to speak to other pregnant women in 3rd trimester about emotions etc.
toy snowman love it.
xx


----------



## Twinminator

kns - Would she not like to chat with us lot perhaps? Log on as you or summink?

Natty I was watching a film where some bloke was being bad, and I got all tearful and DH was like :shrug: and my only explanation was that he was someone's baby once, and he had a mum who would be so disappointed at the way he turned out.... :dohh: :rofl: 

Suffice to say (kns hope you're listening!!) that hormones are VERY NAUGHTY lmao!!! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Happy birthday Melissa :cake: 

Very tired and very thirsty... would very much like to be at home.


----------



## natty1985

lol, thing is though i could understand if it was santa or something that is meat to be warm and inside but a snowman is meant to live outside or he would melt so surely i should have thought oh well thats his home ...... i think i am getting too involved with this snowman haha Better shut up or ill be petting my piece of beef in the fridge rather than putting it in the over lol x

Twin - yours seems as mad as mine lol 

The past week i could cry at the drop of a hat and i have never been like that !!

Tell you what i did watch though last night Nine months with hugh grant jesus i had to pause it one min to get the tissues and then the nxt min because i couldnt breathe for laughing it was really good x


----------



## Twinminator

OMG not a pregnancy film natty?? 9 months? I'd never cope, I'd cry myself dry!!!!!!!! :rofl:

Sara - tired, thirsty? Where are you? xx


----------



## natty1985

yeh it was a pregnancy film , i was flicking through sky and saw it and the title kind of gave it away so thought id have a mooch for five mins and ended up watching the lot it looks pretty old id say 8 years old , never heard of it before but yes it was good but you would defo need the kleenex there ! lol x


----------



## pinkycat

Happy birthday girls.

Im feeling huge all of a sudden, bump and boobs are huge, breathless, leg cramps in bed got major heartburn, pregnancy is so attractive :growlmad: DH was laughing at me propped up in bed last night swigging out of a bottle of gaviscon :blush: Will be worth it when our bundles are here.

Twin - That bump of yours is fab!

Kns- The hormones are crazy. I keep crying and when i start i cant stop (usually over something stupid)

Natty- LOL at the snowman thing 

Lady k - you have defo done the right thing. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Twinminator

That bloody cat! :rofl: She's staring me out!!!


----------



## pinkycat

Twinminator said:


> That bloody cat! :rofl: She's staring me out!!!

:rofl: I will change her so she can't terrorize you anymore :rofl: oh no my bladder cant take all this laughing :blush:


----------



## Aunty E

I have a disappearing/reappearing bump too. I remember last time that Mog would often go transverse at around this stage, which was incredibly uncomfortable, so try some downward facing dog pose if you're feeling especially full to the gills!


----------



## readynwilling

Im at work BOOOO only 86 more days! I plan on working till the end. 

Im tired cause i ran around like an idiot all weekend... and then am up in the middle of the night drinking water :wacko:

And i can't shake the thirst! Its insatiable. its 10:30 am here and i have had 1L + of water, a cup of tea and a glass of milk!


----------



## kelly brown

this is our pram we got for our little boy ryan cannot wait to push him around in his new tready pram  xx 
i candy peach sweet pea xx

https://i53.tinypic.com/2cxdjsy.jpg


----------



## natty1985

Drooling much kelly !!!!

I love this !!! x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Drooling much kelly !!!!
> 
> I love this !!! x

:haha: its nice aint it i love it it costed enough lol xx


----------



## kelly brown

hers picture of stoller 

i candy peach sweet pea stroller you can have it faceing you or like this ill have baby facing me :happydance: 


https://i52.tinypic.com/34t1ie9.jpg 

and me umbrella

https://i52.tinypic.com/jpivye.jpg


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

kelly brown said:


> this is our pram we got for our little boy ryan cannot wait to push him around in his new tready pram  xx
> i candy peach sweet pea xx
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2cxdjsy.jpg

wow love it !!


----------



## natty1985

i wanted this pushchair as soon as i saw it in a shop by us but OH didnt like it because he doesnt like the colours they do it in !!!! he has absolutely no sense whatsoever ! They are very expensive arent they but ive heard all good reviews about it, with my first i had a quinny and at the time they were 700 now you can get one for 315 so i think were having another one as tom wont pay out a fortune again because i had ahem 7 pushchairs with fin in the end lol x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> i wanted this pushchair as soon as i saw it in a shop by us but OH didnt like it because he doesnt like the colours they do it in !!!! he has absolutely no sense whatsoever ! They are very expensive arent they but ive heard all good reviews about it, with my first i had a quinny and at the time they were 700 now you can get one for 315 so i think were having another one as tom wont pay out a fortune again because i had ahem 7 pushchairs with fin in the end lol x

lol we was going to go for the red tomato but then we knew we was having a boy so changed to this colour this is out first baby and we have goone a bit mad with every thing think you do with ya first then hold back when its ya 2nd or 3rd i no we will be cutting back next time round my mummy and nanny brought this for us :happydance:


----------



## kelly brown

we got maxi cosy car seat carbio fix so it will fit on here to had to buy adatpors xx


----------



## natty1985

i had cabrio with finley because it went on quinny, this time ive bought the pebble as this will also go on the quinny - when we actually buy the quinny lol x 

God you do go mad with number one i can remember my nursery cost a litrtle over two grand for the furniture and all of the interior jesus i couldnt do that now, this time weve chased for the bargains and used things from 1st pregnancy , i wouldnt have thought twice with fin to go and pay 100 for the steriliser but this time i was like no im having a budget of fifty !! its amazing really, the best advice i can give is to save EVERYTHING lol, i didnt save anything apart from 4 outfits and a few pictures and a few teddy bears!!!! its just a good job that the mamas and papas shop by us has turned into a factory shop to everything is cheap as chips ! x


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> i had cabrio with finley because it went on quinny, this time ive bought the pebble as this will also go on the quinny - when we actually buy the quinny lol x
> 
> God you do go mad with number one i can remember my nursery cost a litrtle over two grand for the furniture and all of the interior jesus i couldnt do that now, this time weve chased for the bargains and used things from 1st pregnancy , i wouldnt have thought twice with fin to go and pay 100 for the steriliser but this time i was like no im having a budget of fifty !! its amazing really, the best advice i can give is to save EVERYTHING lol, i didnt save anything apart from 4 outfits and a few pictures and a few teddy bears!!!! its just a good job that the mamas and papas shop by us has turned into a factory shop to everything is cheap as chips ! x

:haha::haha: lol yeah think we will cut back on the 2nd unless she a girl of course :haha::haha: but ill kepp clothes etc we wont be inthe postion next time as ill be part time and atm i am full so we have to fuill time wages coming in once we cut down to pt ill be on a budget xx


----------



## Nixilix

Oh my I can't contemplate being pregnant again!!!! It's hard work!!

Pinky - what you described is me down to a tee. typically pregnant woman.


----------



## rottpaw

Kelly the pram is lovely! If I can find a picture of ours I will post it.

Sara, I know what you mean about running around all weekend. I was up drinking water all night last night too, and STILL got a horrible leg cramp (Kelly, sorry you have them too! THey are awful!) I think I just overdid it yesterday.


----------



## rottpaw

PS I just noticed I am officially into double digits! 98 days to go! WAHOO!!!!!


----------



## natty1985

I know what you mean kelly, i was part time for my dad until i got this SPD, physio said under no uncertain circumstances am i working and tried to stop my from driving but my little boy goes to school 8 miles or so away from here and its 3 buses so i need to drive , i have no choice. So from about 23 weeks i have been a lady of leisure, i really didn't think i could bleach my downstairs toilet 20 times a week lol ! x


----------



## kelly brown

lol how funny xx


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, and Happy Birthday to you as well KNS! 

So for my birthday, I got an infected boil the size of a golf ball!!!! And she couldn't get it to drain at all, so I have to try and get all the pus to surface so it will start draining. I am on antibiotics for it as well, so hopefully that will help get rid of this quicker! 

I just read through a lot of pages, and the most I remember is pregnancy hormones, lol! Sorry I can't remember much else.....pregnancy brain! :wacko:

Oh and I too am drinking like a fish.....I can't seem to get enough fluids to satisfy me.


----------



## natty1985

https://www.portablenorthpole.tv/watch/guest/T1GlvvYVeXIfsr5EDtTGXQ

Check out what i made for fin !! He has been brilliantly behaved since he has watched it lol x


----------



## Nixilix

Appy birthday girls celebrating! Yay on prams!

Natty, could you come clean my house? 

Talking of house, we moved in 5 wks ago, heating is crap and loud so asked to leave early before April and they agreed. Now they want us out now but they can't cause we haven't done anything wrong. But hopefully we will find somewhere and be able
To move before end of jan cause want to be settled for when baby comes xx

I think I feel feet or elbows or something in my belly :)


----------



## Twinminator

Natty that is AMAZING! How on earth did you do that?? No wonder he's being a good boy LOL!! Suupercool! :thumbup:


----------



## natty1985

Type portable north pole into google twin and you go from there !!! 

Nix wats the adress lol give me something to do x


----------



## Twinminator

And my house natty, and mine!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## natty1985

You should be warned I will start re arranging t spoons lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

lol natty!!!

happy bday melissa and kns :cake:


----------



## Aunty E

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/db44b117.jpg

Bumpage - think I'm bigger this time :)


----------



## blessedmomma

how absolutely adorable aunty e!!!!

went in for my appt today and found out i will have another scan at 32 weeks, yay!


----------



## pinkycat

Such a cute bump aunty E

I finally got in the docs this morning for my BP tablets. i mentioned all my itching and she did a blood test straight away, she was really annoyed that the midwife didnt do it. She thinks its exzema but said its definately worth checking.

I hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Nixilix

Glad they checked. Xx

My groin and pelvis is so fricking sore I can hardly walk after being sat down. It's soo sore. Should I wait for next me appt or go gp? Also will I get my 28 wk apt when I have my anti d injection at the hospital because I'm
Not booked to see midwife until 32 wks now


----------



## Aunty E

I've found that they seem to not bother with midwife appointments if I'm going to the hospital. I've only had one, this morning, since I booked in. Otherwise, they seem to have decided that so long as I see the consultant it's ok. He checks the heartbeat, my urine and my BP, but he doesn't measure my fundal height or check where the baby is lying. My next consultant appointment is in January, at 32 weeks, and then I see the midwife two weeks later, which I think is fairly standard for later pregnancy. So I would go see your GP - when I had carpal tunnel, I mentioned it to my midwife, who then told me to go to my GP. You could try calling your midwife and seeing what she thinks?


----------



## natty1985

Nix , did you go to the back class? what did they say from there is you really struggling? 

Also yeh same with me i dont really see MW because im under a consultant and same as aunty e they never measure fundal height or check where he is ! x


----------



## Nixilix

Cheers girls.

They didn't really say a lot tbh just to do everything we were told like take stress off it, get in and out of bed like this. I can hardly walk though sometimes. It's horrible. I'll be annoyed though if GP says just put up with it cause this is only going to get worse!!


----------



## natty1985

if its any consolation the crutches and the band dont help either :( ..


----------



## natty1985

i go next week again to see what else they can do but you need to see the GP !!!! my physio signed me off work and tried to stop me driving so they do take it v seriously x


----------



## Nixilix

Cool. Was your pain like mine? I thunk yours is worse but don't want to
Get real bad!! What does yours feel like. Excuse my typin I'm on iPhone!! Xx


----------



## Nixilix

Now I'm double posting oops.


----------



## kns

Natty.
how long have you had the pain fro and will you have it for the rest of your pregnancy?
im so sorry your in constant pain.

we have just been for 28 week scan and he is growing fine thank god! with kims medication there was a chance of growth defects.
as she is high risk the consultant wanted her have another cann so we are back there at 34 weeks OH MY GOD its seroiusly not long til the birth!!!!

we have bought 2 prams off ebay, nothing like what we planned and looked at for months.
its the mamas and papas ultima excel 9 in 1 will upload pics if get chance.

xxx


----------



## kns

this is a pic of part of our pram system apart from the material on half of ours is beige and brown and the other is navy and burgundy check.
we have also got the mpx base which has small swivel wheels.
and a stand so will also be a high chair and moses basket.


love it
 



Attached Files:







ultima.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rottpaw

I'm also starting to have some of the pain like I'm hearing others describe. Mostly when I turn over in bed, walk, or sit for any length of time (then try to walk). I just keep trying to remind myself it's only about 12 more weeks (14 if I go all the way to 40 weeks). 

On the bright side, only about 65 more work days for me till baby!! Possibly less; that would take me right to our due date.


----------



## natty1985

KNS how organised are you !!!!


Ive had spd from roughly 18 weeks i started feeling it and finally got diagnosed at 22 with physio giving me a band and crutches to use (i admit i dont use them in the snow its an art)

Nix- The pain you describe is exactly the same as mine and you cant describe how intense it is !! I can get up of the sofa even after only being there for 15 mins and my right hip will just give way and i really struggle to walk , the longer you sit or lie i find the worse it gets ,,, i can only describe turning over in bed as if you have a ton weight resting on your pelvis you think its going be easy but when you try its almost like impossible and to be honest i do have a good pain threshold i shrug most things off but this has me wimpering all through the night ! Sometimes i feel sore in my private parts TMI but its like i have been riding a horse constantly for 3 week!!!


----------



## Twinminator

I feel really fortunate that I'm not having the SPD problems that many of you lot are having, I had that spell at about week 16 but nothing major since, just the usual growing pains etc.

However I must say I am getting *B-A-D* cabin fever being housebound with the weather, as are the girls, it'll be a fortnight on Friday they've set foot outside the house bless them, which wouldn't be too bad if we lived in a bigger house, but they're pretty much confined to the one room (lounge) too - being two of them into everything, all hell would break loose if they could get into e.g. the bedroom with all the drawers etc so lounge only it is :nope:

When DH was home I could at least truss myself up and waddle down to the corner shop, but being the wally he is, decided he'd risk it yesterday in his 4X4, and took 6 hours to get an hour down the road before getting stuck and is now cosied in a Premier Inn :dohh: With no overnight stuff :dohh: :dohh:

A week of Winter Wonderland is okay, but to still see nothing but thick snow and ice into week two, with no thaw in sight, can't get car or buggy moving, well it's doing my head in now.

And now I'm getting paranoid that I'm starting to boredom-eat whilst sitting around and it's making me sluggish and achy. I just wanna get OUT!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator said:


> I feel really fortunate that I'm not having the SPD problems that many of you lot are having, I had that spell at about week 16 but nothing major since, just the usual growing pains etc.
> 
> However I must say I am getting *B-A-D* cabin fever being housebound with the weather, as are the girls, it'll be a fortnight on Friday they've set foot outside the house bless them, which wouldn't be too bad if we lived in a bigger house, but they're pretty much confined to the one room (lounge) too - being two of them into everything, all hell would break loose if they could get into e.g. the bedroom with all the drawers etc so lounge only it is :nope:
> 
> When DH was home I could at least truss myself up and waddle down to the corner shop, but being the wally he is, decided he'd risk it yesterday in his 4X4, and took 6 hours to get an hour down the road before getting stuck and is now cosied in a Premier Inn :dohh: With no overnight stuff :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> A week of Winter Wonderland is okay, but to still see nothing but thick snow and ice into week two, with no thaw in sight, can't get car or buggy moving, well it's doing my head in now.
> 
> And now I'm getting paranoid that I'm starting to boredom-eat whilst sitting around and it's making me sluggish and achy. I just wanna get OUT!!!! :growlmad:

oh dear Twin sounds like a right nightmare!! The snow here is really cleared its just -12 so very very cold but still managing to get to places x How are you getting on with food shopping ? 

xx


----------



## Twinminator

Luckily we were fairly well stocked up and I'm using some of my christmas standbys, plus the Spar in village is pretty darned good so we're lucky in that way, but it's just my gluten free bread I struggle to get as it's fairly specialist and I do love me toast in the mornings... but rice crispies I've had to 'suffer' lol.
Ruddy milkman (poor bloke, not his fault!!) actually brought milk yesterday but because we hadn't had any for over a week, I didn't even check so by the time I spotted it out there they'd frozen solid and the foil tops had erupted off!! :dohh: Then today, nothing again :shrug: Dunno how he managed it, but he obviously thought it was faaar to hairy to attempt twice lmao!!!! xx


----------



## natty1985

LOL thats a pain in the backside !!! i hope it starts to clear for you soon x


----------



## blessedmomma

sarah- i hope your able to get out and get those babies some fresh air soon. my kids would go nuts!!!

natty- sucks that your in that much pain. wish they could do something

:hugs: to both of you

i was woken up at 1 and 4 by a teething baby this morning so im tired today. gave him medicine and he went back to sleep, but of course i was then wide awake. so have been up since 4. it makes a long day...


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yay i am gonna see baby Mason on sunday!!! sooooooooooo HAPPY!!! managed to convince hubby to let me have a 4d scan after alot of weeping lmao - oh i am cruel but i wanted one so bad and said i didnt want anything else for xmas and hes agreed!! cant wait now


----------



## Twinminator

Aw Shell, fabby Christmas gift! :happydance:

xx


----------



## natty1985

Awww yay shell x Kelly goes tomorrow I go bk saturday :) going have loads of baby pics this week :) x


----------



## readynwilling

what do hiccups feel like? every few days i get a very gentle, rhythmic, poking sensation fairly low in my right pelvic area. I think her head is down to my right and her feet up to my left cause my strong kicks are on my left just above my belly button... but im not sure if im just having a muscle spasm or maybe its hiccups... they last for 5 minutes or more sometimes...


----------



## Twinminator

Sara, I'd thought I'd felt hiccups, but mine was more like regularly-timed kicks, didn't feel any different to all the other kicks I felt anyway.
Is it a different sensation to an ordinary kick then? Maybe mine _are_ just kicks after all then, and she just has good rhythm, lol! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sara and sarah- that both sounds like hiccups to me.

i start 3rd tri today, yay!!!!:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Sarah - Mine feel like well timed kicks too... but just more gentle then some of the obvious kicks... 

Thanks Melissa! Welcome to third tri :yipee:


----------



## Twinminator

Well how remiss of me, I only just noticed that I'm in double not triple figures now! :dohh:

You wait for these things for ages and ages then miss them lol!!! :haha:

Probably because it happens in the middle of a week rather than at the end of a week, so when I realised I was at 26wks on the dot last night, that's when I looked at my ticker.......


----------



## natty1985

Hi all 

Its really scary to think but that lady had her little one at 28 weeks in the feb thread , 

xx


----------



## Nixilix

I know! I hope the earliest we see a birth announcement in this tread is mid feb. Who's going to give birth on my bday 13th feb?!?!


----------



## Twinminator

Wow, that IS scary, I'm only two weeks away from that stage :shock:

Sorry guys to be doom and gloom, but I'm just so gutted today, DH got back from his stuck-in-a-premier-inn travels, and announced he's started smoking again. I know worse things happen at sea, but I really thought after two months he was over the worse, he's struggled with depressive feelings related to all the new medication he's had to take for this that and the other since his hospital stay, and I've done my utmost to be upbeat and supportive and generally make his life more comfortable, despite feeling pretty needy myself. I dug a path out of the snow to the garage while he sat back and watched, I've sorted Lauren's appointments out alone, gone to all my antenatal appointments alone, I've batted off criticism of him by his own mother and defended his not lifting a finger or meeting me halfway. He has after all been through a lot too.
Now I feel like it's all been for nothing, we're back at square one, he's barely left the study because it's by the back door so he can have a smoke, I've got Lolly's first of three appointments on Friday to check her for possible autism (if I can get there that is) but I really don't have the energy for a fight if they say I'm imagining things. Right now I'd love to just bury my head in the sand and not face that one.

But the straw that's broken the camel's back is that I'm trying to fill in my HiPG form, and it wants bank details, so I look for my purse and it's not in the house, I've turned the place upside down. i realise now I haven't seen it since I waddled to spar two or three days ago, whereby I was stuffing shopping in my handbag because I forgot to take a bag and they'd run out :dohh:
I've rung them but they haven't seen it. I can't remember all the cards that were in it, ther were some personal, some DH's business, everything. I give up, Life, you win. Can I please just concede defeat and crawl under a stone now?


----------



## Nixilix

Holy crap you arehaving it rough. Cancel all the cards you can, check your account too.

Don't know what to say about the smoking. Me and oh gave up when we found out but I know he has had the odd one since cause I've smelt it. He denies it which winds me up more. I know those first weeks were hard on you both so I feel sorry for you having to go through them stages again. 

And to top it off your weather is shit. Sorry hun x


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks nix. :hugs: I'm not mad or anything, he was honest with me and I know it's been tough on him. I just can't shake this gutted feeling, like he's climbed a ladder and got almost to the top, then missed the last rung and ended up at the bottom again. He says he now knows he can do it, and will do it again as soon as the side effects of his new meds are ironed out and business picks up again, etc. But from square one, it's going to be so hard on us all again. Then again maybe not, if he hasn't got the additional stress of the medication side effects next time round..? We'll see i guess.
xxxxxx


----------



## Lady-K

Exciting news about the scan Shell, can't wait to see the pics.

Aw Twin, definitely check your bank account. If anything's been spent you'll get it refunded by the bank. As for the smoking, well good on him for not hiding it from you. I smoked for 10 years and stopped, without trouble or regret, after reading this book. It kind of brainwashes you into not wanting to smoke any more. It's an easy and interesting read too 

I'm still off work, not going back 'til I'm 100% better. Got over feeling selfish now, babba is more important.

Oooh, and 100 days to go!

Been researching films about pregnancy for my Christmas download list. Found this, going to get them all, even the ones I've seen loads.


----------



## Twinminator

Bad news, snow is coming down by the bucket load AGAIN :dohh: I'll never escape...
Good news, my purse has been FOUND! :happydance: One less worry, thank heavens!!!

Well done lady-k for ditching the guilt about putting bubs first, and I have to say you are extremely brave watching THAT top 10!!! :wacko: :shock: :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Sarah


----------



## msarkozi

Nix - I am aiming to be a couple weeks early, so I will try for your birthday :)


----------



## Nixilix

Yay!! I don't want to have mine on my bday or OH or my bro so that rules out 13/24/27 feb. As if I'll be that lucky, I'm having mine mid march hahaha


----------



## codegirl

I've been told that they will probably want me induced 2 weeks early which will put me in the week of Feb 22nd. not happy about that at all though :(


----------



## braijackava

I have never gone past 38 weeks, but the earliest was 36 weeks. So that puts me somewhere between Feb 22nd and March 8th. But you never know I could go full term this time! Heres hoping. I dont want another baby in the NICU!


----------



## Twinminator

braijackava said:


> I have never gone past 38 weeks, but the earliest was 36 weeks. So that puts me somewhere between Feb 22nd and March 8th. But you never know I could go full term this time! Heres hoping. *I dont want another baby in the NICU*!

I second that brai!!!! :thumbup:

Plus I want to get my twinnies' second birthday outta the way (valentines day) before I start having to think about labour...!!! :flower:

I'll be 36 weeks by then, eek!


----------



## msarkozi

OH wants me to have the baby on Valentine's Day so he doesn't have to remember 2 days in that month, lol! I am thinking I will be early, but with my luck, I will probably be overdue!


----------



## natty1985

Twin, you go through some shite with your OH really respect you for being so brave i would have stabbed him by now :o

Well ill be induced at 37 weeks so roughly 15th Feb nix so im pretty close but not quite there ! x


----------



## pinkycat

Im waiting for the blood test results from my test for OC yesterday. They said they would only ring if its bad so FX i dont hear anything.

Twin- :hugs: at least he was honest about it. I cant believe your still snowed in, thats rubbish xx

I feel like the time is going really quickly now.


----------



## blessedmomma

sarah- my heart just goes out to you!!!!! :hugs:

i had 1 at 38 weeks, 1 was on her due date, 1 was 11 days late- had to be induced, and last at 39 weeks.

i know i wont be overdue with this 1 cuz my ob i have now i had with my last 1. she offers induction at 39 weeks. so i will probably induce around the beginning of march if i havent already went into labor. with 4 other kids induction doesnt seem like a bad choice. at least i could make plans for them easier while in labor.

of course my last was scheduled to be induced on dec 17 last year, went into labor on dec 16. had him at 11:59 pm. he obviously didnt want his bday on dec 17:dohh:

i guess time will tell how this one goes. happy to know i wont be overdue again though, that was horribly miserable.


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> Twin, you go through some shite with your OH really respect you for being so brave i would have stabbed him by now :o
> 
> Well ill be induced at 37 weeks so roughly 15th Feb nix so im pretty close but not quite there ! x

lol natty- i was thinking the same thing. i would have a hard time not spinning out.

i would say glad he was honest sarah but being that i used to be a smoker a few years ago i can say HE HAD NO CHOICE BUT TO BE HONEST!!!!!! he wasnt being admiral for you. he wants to be able to smoke when he wants to and thats more important than anything else with an addiction. he is snowed in and it would be hard to come up with excuses to leave and sneak a smoke while its pouring snow down. i tried to hide it from my OH a couple of times when i was quitting. its too hard to hide something you want so much. much easier to just give in and tell them you started again than to hide it. as long as they know you can at least smoke again when you want to


----------



## Twinminator

I suppose I just feel like it's a pointless waste of my energy getting cross or making ultimatums like I did in the first place to get him to look after himself (not just to give up smoking, but to take ALL the doctor's advice seriously), but it's like trying to shift a mammoth boulder, I know I've got no strength, no control over it, and no help, so what's the point :nope:

He's seen that I've been miserable today (particularly for those few hours I thought my purse had disappeared for good) and although he's being dead nice, it's pretty galling that we've emotionally swapped places - I'm finding it hard to keep it together and he's back to his old self, chatting away to work colleagues on his mobile in the study, not a care in the world. I ought to be happy he is happier, and I am, but at what cost..?

Anyway, I don't want to keep harping on about it and boring you all, it's nice to come on here and talk about our bundles and when they might arrive and being excited etc :flower: Thank you cyber-counsellors!! Don't know what I'd do without you :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Twin - your more than welcome i just feel bad that your not getting the emotional support you need at home but as long as you are ok then thats all that matter :)

Sooo, hospital have rang about my bloods taken on sunday and i have to go back at 7pm tonight to have them repeated as they are abnormal (could have predicted this ) so therefore i am seeing consultant tomorrow about the results , in the meantime im making spag bol and having it with some jacket potatoes and cheese for tea yum yum whats everyone else having ? x


----------



## braijackava

Blessedmomma_i want a planned induction too. It makes it a lot easier when you have several kids and in my case two dogs to find someone to watch over. Plus my mom and mil are both out of state, so i want to have enough time to hopefully get them out here.
twin_i feel for you. Having troubles with your spouse along with everything else we have to deal with right now makes life seem really shitty


----------



## natty1985

Have we thought about the awards we were talking about a few weeks back like biggest baby etc etc ......


----------



## Twinminator

We're having a roast dinner, had a pork joint in the freezer that cooks from frozen and had plenty of veg that needed using up.... had jackets yesterday, cor they hit the spot, you'll enjoy that natty :thumbup:


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator said:


> We're having a roast dinner, had a pork joint in the freezer that cooks from frozen and had plenty of veg that needed using up.... had jackets yesterday, cor they hit the spot, you'll enjoy that natty :thumbup:


I know i cant wait for them now but Tom wont be in for a while :( Kelly has her 4d scan tonight :)

Must admit i could eat a roast dinner cooked by someone else, they never ever taste nice cooked by yourself do they? x


----------



## rottpaw

All this talk about food is making me hungry! I put a beef roast in the crock pot (slow cooker) today, so that may help cheer me up. Feeling a bit down worrying about my Dad right now :-( He did not sound very good last night when I spoke with him and I am really starting to worry that he won't make the baby's birth. :cry:

Sarah, am thinking about you especially with all you are dealing with. You and I are only a couple days apart on our tickers so it will be interesting to see when we end up delivering! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## blessedmomma

sarah- at least he is being nice now. maybe you will get some support for all that your going through!!!

you ladies are making me hungry. i got up and got some spaghetti for lunch, and wish i had a roast to make for dinner now!


----------



## blessedmomma

angela i hope your dad is there to see the baby! my hubbys grandma passed away shortly after our 3 yr old was born. was so happy we got pics of her holding him. will see her again one day...


----------



## natty1985

rottpaw said:


> All this talk about food is making me hungry! I put a beef roast in the crock pot (slow cooker) today, so that may help cheer me up. Feeling a bit down worrying about my Dad right now :-( He did not sound very good last night when I spoke with him and I am really starting to worry that he won't make the baby's birth. :cry:
> 
> Sarah, am thinking about you especially with all you are dealing with. You and I are only a couple days apart on our tickers so it will be interesting to see when we end up delivering!
> 
> Hugs to all!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

rottpaw, big hugs to you & thanks :hugs: And we're only a day apart!, but i bet it'll be more than a day apart in labour though :winkwink: Just got this feeling mine is going to end up being another feb baby for me... I'm not convinced that the twins being 6 weeks early was purely down to them being twins, I think I'm an early popper! :haha:

Hurry up Tom, natty's staaaarving!!! :)


----------



## pinkycat

Iv not heard anything from the docs so think im ok :happydance:

Natty - i hope all is ok with your bloods.

I keep wondering when this baby will arrive. Ellie was born at 35wks (severe PE) and Laura 37 or 38 PE again but not very bad so i think 37 or 38 for this one too. I sort of hope she will be born on 27feb as that is the day my mum died :cry: it will be 6yrs this yr and it would be sort of nice IYSWIM. Although they dont do planned sections on a sunday so i doubt it


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls

Twin, wow it must be hard for you, i can relate a little to the giving up smoking a couple weeks ago i put a post on here saying how angry i was at myself cuse i went through a patch of taking it back up again... only for 48 hours?!?! - go figure!! i beat myself up so much cuse of the baby and id given up when we found out, i did however see sense and gave it up again it was a 'blip' i had a strong craving for nicotine or more the smell - it was odd to be honest but anyway thankfully i can sit here and say not had one since!! yay! but it was hard for a couple days again abit like going back to square one but it wasnt even half as bad as the first time for obvious reasons... i just hope your hubby comes to his senses too, but i can see how easy it is to get back it!! its not easy thats for sure.

Well my growth scan is 17th feb and will be induced soon after that if it proves that bubba is gonna be a biggin like me last! but i cant have this baby before the 18th cuse my parents are on a cruise and i have no one to have the kids eeekK!!! lol so hoping he stays put till the get back! i also dont want him on the 25th feb thats ds2's birthday id like a week between there birthdays if possible lol

I am really feeling pregnant now i mean proper tired, big and boobs are defo getting milk in, i walked round town and was outa breath after a couple minutes lol my backs proper arched now cuse of the weight of my bump etc... i cant remember feeling 'this pregnant' so soon... are you guys with me on this one??? xx


----------



## Twinminator

Pinky, sounds promising @ bloods.... and it may be a blessing in disguise not being able to have planned induction for that day, I do see where you're coming from but it will be easier foryou emotionally not to have to celebrate your LO's birthday every year always tinged with the grief of your sad loss :hugs: 

Shell, I feel at popping point too, don't know if it's a growth spurt, or if she's found a new permanent position that is just plain uncomfortable, or if it's just because it's been nearly two weeks stuck indoors apart from a few waddles to the corner shop, but jeez I've noticed a difference this past few days (since her little rumble I posted pics of!!) xx


----------



## kelly brown

evening ladies well ryan was being a little git lol he would not have none of it natty must be something in the air :haha: i run up the stairs jumped and shaked i weed lots lol i drunk loads of cold water but no no no he just wanted to sleep lol i was like omg his always awake this time i had packet of black jacks chocloate oh no our boy was playing games he started off really well and rolled over on his belly and would not budge lol so natty we got to go back next tursady 11.30am but going to try change time as hubby is working that day and he would like to be there but his growing well every thing is fine his dif a boy :happydance::happydance: he kept putting his hands over his eyes face and lip and kept falling asleep is was funny but i said to her i am not happy as this had cost us 140 and not realy had many good pictures she was not going to scan us again but after a good old moan i was aloud to go back to right i no babies bahave but the first time they should scan you again for free if baby is laying funny etc and it states it on the website so i got my own way so we have a good hour scan with dvd and lots n lots of pictures and we still get to go back for another free of charge RESULT i am hoping he will behave this time round here few of the good pictures xx
ryan brown 

https://i52.tinypic.com/21mw781.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/2w36nvr.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/4hpl01.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/1juskn.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/21az2bq.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/919eeo.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/25ivm03.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/2isz6nr.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/292tr35.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/hrboxx.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## msarkozi

cute pictures!! :)


----------



## natty1985

Hi, 

Been for bloods, Dr reckons its the start of my Cholestasis will no more tomorrow with the consultant though, listened into baby and did the fundal measure and he is a lil fatty measuring 29 weeks bless him :>)

Here are some 27 week bump piccies :)
 



Attached Files:







024 [640x480].jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 8









025 [640x480].jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## msarkozi

awe! love the bump


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful bump natty!!!!!

and yay for you shells!!!!!

and very cute baby kelly!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Cute baby Kelly

Nice bump Natty.

Man im tired. I need a break from work. I need them to hire a replacement so i can start cutting back my hours.

Someone asked a page back about the awards... i haven`t though too much more about them, but i will repost the catagories and we can pick which ones we like and i`ll add them to the first post!


----------



## rottpaw

Adorable pics Kelly and Natty! 

LOL Sarah - I hope I am at least a week or so early, just because I feel so huge right now that 13 more weeks is a daunting proposition. 

Shells, I'm definitely starting to get some aches and pains and just "feel" huge. As Natty was describing, all of a sudden when I go to turn over in bed it feels like a boulder is sitting on my abdomen and I can't lift myself up to "flip" onto my side anymore, I have to sort of roll and scooch around and even that is not comfy. I can only imagine that it gets worse from here! 

I also can't wait till I can cut back my hours a bit more, because even though I'm only working about 35 hours a week now, it's still long days. I go in a bit later so (for example) I'm here today until 6:30 which will put me home close to 7:30. It makes for a really long day. Bleh! 

Blessed I will save you some pot roast LOL! I had been thawing this one in the fridge and just realized this morning that it needs to be cooked or else! And since the highs here are only in the 30's this week it seemed like a good night for a crock pot meal. 

Thanks to all for the sweet notes about my Dad. I am hoping he sounds a little better when I speak to him this evening. Last night he sounded so awful it really got me worried. :-(


----------



## msarkozi

I don't get to cut back my hours at work :( If I can't get my doctor to give me medical leave, I am stuck here full time right until February 21st!!!!! I am praying for medical leave so I can quit in January sometime


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa S that is no fun! I am not actually expecting to work right up till my due date, but probably will not take off any earlier than 4 weeks before. And that will be if I can convince hubby LOL since I would have to take it unpaid or else start disability (our maternity leave) if my dr. will sign me out.


----------



## msarkozi

Basically, that is the same reason why I put my stop date as a week before my due date. I could stop earlier, but then I have to start my maternity leave. The more money I can bring home first, the better. The company tops me up for 6 weeks, but I don't get that lump sum payment until I receive my first unemployment payment (which can take up to 8 weeks to receive).


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah - i don't want a lump sum payment from my work for my vacation time (3 weeks) because then i have to wait 3 addtitional weeks for my first EI payment (so 5 weeks in total) and the last check from work would be around $4200 gross and i might take home $2500 of that and $2500 is not gonna last me 5 weeks!! so i have to take my vacay time in Jan/Feb (short weeks or short shifts) so that my last pay is a normal paycheck and then i wait 2 weeks and EI will kick in - but may take a month or so before i see any money (better than 6-8 weeks though). I do intend on working up till the end. Im sorta planning on the 4th to be my last working day (due date is the 3rd) but who knows. I dont' wanna work short days in jan & feb and then come march 4th not have a baby and not have any vacay left and have to come in full time - so i will probably start Mat leave march 7th if she's not here yet.


----------



## Twinminator

Thank goodness I don't have to go through the benefits/allowances minefield again, already being a SAHM and working part time for DH's company.

I am pleased to announce I LEFT THE HOUSE TODAY :happydance: DH and nephew spent two hours digging out my car and the drive and I precariously inched to the bottom of our street - very bumpy with compacted snow and ice, and VEERY hairy!!! But then once on the main roads, it was all fine :)

But then I got stuck wheel-spinning on our street on the way home though :dohh: luckily only a stone's throw from our house so got DH to come and push me into our drive... double-luckily nothing was behind me lol!!!! xxx


----------



## msarkozi

oh that sucks Sara....our vacation just gets carried over to the following year if I don't use it all. My vacation gets prorated for the amount of time I am actually here, and also includes the 6 weeks after birth....so I only get 48 hours out of my usual 224. But I am scared to use it all as well, in case the baby comes early...I don't want to have to pay any of it back. 

I am kinda bummed about receiving the 6 weeks as a lump sum. Like you say, by the time it gets taxed, it is so much less. I will only get $1600 a month from EI, so I think my 6 week top up should be around $3600 and then taxed yet. The nice thing is that come April/May, I will receive my income tax back, and that will help give me some additional money when I am off. And the company does their raises/bonuses in April, so if I receive a bonus I will have that as well. EI pay sucks!!! They seriously need to make it a percentage of what your annual income is, and not have a set amount, as those of us that make more, it hurts us in the end. 

Twin - we are getting snowed on here too......I put my truck in 4x4 this morning as some of the roads were slippery. I used to have a car, but I had to get rid of it about 5 years ago as I was always getting stuck in my driveway, lol! Cars are just not made for the winters where I live....I honestly don't know how any of these people survive that have cars here......There was a large truck stuck in the ditch this morning too, blocking the road. Thank goodness there was a way to get around him. I guess he has been there all night.


----------



## kelly brown

any one no normal bpd (biparietal diameter)size for scan mine if of scale she said all his fine just wander as its 76.9mm and was 51.6mm at 20 weeks scan xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I don't even know what mine is :shrug: Sorry I can't help you Kelly. 

Is it true that when they do the fundal height measurements, that the length coincides with how many weeks you are?


----------



## readynwilling

Melissa - My boss insists on paying out owing vacay with the ROE. Normally it would carry forward but seeing as i will not technically be an employee i get kinda screwed. I am lucky we get bonus in January, and its a % of my salary not a set amount... but i never thought of how EI might hold that against me. Im gonna stick it in my RRSP in Jan and maybe pull it later if we need it. That might not show as extra paid out $$ then, but im not sure.

Not much snow here... about an inch? but when it all melts for you guys in the UK you can bet it will be our turn!


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I asked about how the bonus would affect EI as well, and my HR people in Calgary told me that it wouldn't affect it as the bonus was earned for the year 2010 and not 2011 when I am off work. So basically, don't even claim it on EI and just let it come out at tax time :) I think I like your bonus system better. Ours is based on our goals we had set for the year, and what the manager wants to give us, and not everyone gets one. One year I had an $8000 bonus, but another year I had a $2000 bonus do to the economy. So it really all depends. I'm just hoping I get a big fat raise to come back to in 2012 :haha:

I will glady send you our snow. The forecast is calling for it almost everyday for the next 2 weeks!!! UGH!!! at least it isn't -40 though (yet!)


----------



## Nixilix

I want the snow! 

Got my anti d tomorrow and I'm going to ask then to take blood pressure cause I got swollen ankles and have had stars in my eyes a couple of times. BUT both times was when I was doing something so I'm sure all is well. Xx


----------



## msarkozi

hope all is well Nix!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> I want the snow!
> 
> *Got my anti d tomorrow* and I'm going to ask then to take blood pressure cause I got swollen ankles and have had stars in my eyes a couple of times. BUT both times was when I was doing something so I'm sure all is well. Xx

What's that hun? In my world, anti d means antidepressant, but that wouldn't make sense in that sentence..
I had those sorts of symptoms last time and went to hospital for monitoring and I was dehydrated, I couldn't believe it as I thought I drank plenty but sometimes even plenty isn't plenty enough! xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Cheers hun, I'm sure it will be. No swelling elsewhere but can't check protien or BP so hope they do that tomorrow x will ask if not x


----------



## Nixilix

It's the jab they give if you are neg blood group xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

nix i hope everything is good. i swelled up like a balloon with my first, gained 20 pounds in a week! had pre-eclampsia. 

sarah- yay for getting out today!!! that should help with your mental stability. 

i want some of your snow ladies, share dang it!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls. I'll keep you updated. Also got physio on Monday so hopefully they'll help!!!!


----------



## kns

hi guys
quick queastion.
kim my partner (pregnant one) has been hving severe pain in back and then abdomen every 10-15 mins, sounds like braxton hicks but the pain is quite bad especially the back pain.
anyone know if should call doc or midwife.
x


----------



## rottpaw

Just back from Dr's and all is well so far! Had to do the glucose test (REALLY hope I don't have to drink that again). That stuff is gross!!!

While I was seeing my doc, hubby went in for a consult with the surgeon who will do his hernia repair. The good news is he does not have to have general anesthesia; they can do it with - lol - an epidural. I said, hey, look at that! You'll get one before I do! :haha:

Twinny, glad you got out for the day! Last time it snowed/iced here, I made it halfway up my (steep) driveway before the car started sliding back down. Scary!


----------



## Nixilix

Ring labour ward if having contractions xx


----------



## braijackava

I have a question for anyone who has had experience with preeclampsia, as i don't remember much. I haven't had any high readings yet, but had trace protein in my urine last doctors appt. They didn't say anything about it, so does it mean anything?


----------



## natty1985

is she having tightenings? bit early for painful braxton hicks ! Ring and get checked out x


----------



## pinkycat

Lovely pics kelly

Nice bump natty.

Yay for going out Twin :happydance:

Brai- they dont tend to worry about a trace its if its ++ they start to worry, especially if BP is ok. I always have a trace of protein.

Hospital antenatal for me today- bloods were ok Phew and so was my BP. My fundal height is now 33cm but she said baby is stretched right out and she seems a good size and long so they arent worried xx

KNS defo ring hospital and see what they say xx


----------



## Nixilix

Protien could be from discharge or bottle as not sterile. They should send for analysis to check what is showing. I ha lots in urine but the sample that went to lab was clear so I
Must have got discharge in 1st sample.

Live corrie! Love it!


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- i honestly dont remember anything with protein in my urine. i went in for a normal appt and my bp was high and was starting to swell up. my ob said she would just keep an eye on it. was scheduled to come in a week later, but didnt make it. i blew up like a balloon and went into labor. was 38 weeks though so wasnt too concerned as long as they got baby out. after having her everything went back to normal.

kns- i would def go in and get checked. i have always had painful braxton hicks. every pregnancy has been that way for me. around 30 weeks they feel like contractions to me. if im walking i have to stop and always have to breath through them. i know its not labor for me though cuz they dont keep coming in any pattern. sounds like a pattern is forming with hers though. better safe than sorry!

angela- yay for good appt, and how funny that OH would get an epidural!


----------



## claireb86

I had my 4D scan today....but little Jacob kept hiding his face!
So I am booked in again for the 6th of January.

Here are a couple of photos from today, can't wait till the next one to see him again.

The lady doing the scan seems to think he is going to be a snuggly baby as he had to have something touching his face, be it is hands, feet, cord etc
 



Attached Files:







1_30.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6









1_8.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7









1_1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









1_3.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nixilix

Cute pics xxx


----------



## Lady-K

Lovely photos Claire.

Hope all you ladies are well.

Just wanted to pop in and say d-d-d-d-d-d-d-double digits! :yipee:


----------



## readynwilling

Great pics Claire!

Yay for DD Lady-K. 

Hope all is ok KNS. I had to :haha: a little when i read your post cause the way you worded it almost sounded like you have another partner who`s not pregnant. But we know better :hugs:

Melissa $8000 :shock: WOWZA... mines only 5% of my salary so unless i get raises it sorta stays the same... and i wont ever see $8000... But good to hear your HR said it wont impact EI!


----------



## kns

thanks everyone
couldnt get hold of midwife as usual so called out of hours who told us to call labour ward.
got there and she is having contractions but not in labour as yet but they could set her off, she is in pain and they are getting worse and quicker, baby is fine.
she is being kept overnight and has been given meds to stop pre-term labour if there is a chance.
will find out more in the morning.
feel lonely and scared.
x


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no kns!!!!! i will pray for her. i hope those contractions stop, its much too early.

if it makes you feel any better i went into labor at 6 months with one of mine and they gave me something that knocked me out of labor. went home that same day, although i was put on bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy.


----------



## readynwilling

KNS - i hope that your partner is ok. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

kns - I am glad you got your partner in to be checked out. When I read how frequent the contractions were, I was thinking those are not braxton hicks from what I just finished learning in prenatal class. I hope all is well!!!! Please keep us updated :hugs:

I went to physio today, and it doesn't sound like he is really going to be able to help me. He thought the pain I was experiencing was in my back, but since it is in the front, he's kinda stumped. He was checking his books while I was there, and all it kept saying was to wear the maternity belt (which I have to order tomorrow). He taped my back for now, but it only lasts 4-7 days. So far, it isn't making any difference. But I did learn from him that I have a lot of swelling going on (he showed me how to tell and I was like OH!). So now I have to work on putting my feet up more often then what I actually do (it's going to kill me to learn how to relax!).


----------



## readynwilling

M - Hope that the maternity belt helps you feel better. Are you able to find a place that specializes in prenatal? Not to far from me there is a clinic and they specialize in prenatal massage/physio & chiro (i think chiro anyway).


----------



## msarkozi

ummmm, I don't think there is Sara. The closest place might be 6 hours away if there is someone there. The guy told me that if I was close to Vancouver, he would send me to the lady of the book that he was looking at, as she specializes in pelvic pain during pregnancy. Basically, he said delivery will probably be the only thing that helps me out......not what I was looking to hear since that is still 12 weeks away!!!


----------



## kns

Thanks so much guys. I knew from looking at her they weren't braxton hicks and didn't want worry her so just asked her check with midwife put your mind at rest. Luckily she isn't in labour yet. Just contractions. May be some kind of infection first night been apart since november last year when she had miscarriage x


----------



## natty1985

Kns can you go and see her today ? Xxxx


----------



## kns

Visiting hours are at 11 depends on if she is discharged this mornin. They said contractions prob won't stop til anti biotics have kicked in. X


----------



## natty1985

Awww what have they give anti biotics for ? You pair have no luck poor things x


----------



## kns

They think they may be caused by an infection. Doesn't look she will be out til this afternoon if they kick in x


----------



## Tanikit

Been gone a while - we had a nice if exhausting holiday, but it was good to get away.

kns sorry your partner is having contractions - hope they will settle down soon.

DD is slowly getting over the chicken pox and seems to be feeling better - she managed to get a cold on top of it poor thing and then I picked the cold up from her and so there was no sleep for anyone on this holiday. At least things are clearing up now though and maybe we can get some sleep now.

28 weeks and I am hoping this pregnancy won't go on more than 10 weeks more, but not terribly much less than that either. I am still battling with bad rib pain and now getting sharp pains down in my pelvis too and my back aches at night but luckily not during the day. Thanks to the cold the asthma came back qute badly and so I am very breathless but hoping that will settle this week. Next appointment is Tuesday so will see how my little one is doing and how much she has grown (I think its a lot)


----------



## natty1985

:( lots of love and cuddles when she gets home then hun I bet it scared u both x


----------



## readynwilling

KNS - i hope that the anti-biotics help and she is able to come home today and rest :hugs:

tanikit - :hugs: try to take it easy!!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh tanikit- try to get some rest hun... 

kns- glad to hear. hope she comes home today


----------



## Twinminator

Wow I miss a lot when I haven't been on for a day!

Kns, breathing a sigh of relief for you and Kim that it's not labour and that they seem to have a handle of what/why/how and will hopefully sort her right out :hugs:

I've just got back from Lauren's appointment, an hour and a half with the head paediatrician, who says without a shadow of a doubt that she is autistic. I really wasn't expecting that - worst case scenario I thought they'd tell me it was just a part of terrible twos or something, best case scenario I though they may say they'd keep an eye on her for autistic tendencies as she got a little older.... I didn't expect them to be so definitively YES, she's a classic case :nope: I suppose I've gotten so used to her ways that even *I* stopped thinking it was that bad. So more appointments in the pipeline, lots to read, DLA forms to fill out, etc. I'm still a bit in shock but generally trying to see it as a step in the right direction, but DH cried when I told him. Don't think he'll give up smoking any time soon now.

Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry sarah! :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah :hugs: that must come as bit of a shock and a lot to deal with all at once. Hopefully they can give you some really good steps to deal with it more easily.


----------



## kelly brown

i wander who will be the first on here to have there baby xx


----------



## natty1985

:hugs: Sarah, one good thing is that you spotted it very early and being the wonderful mummy you are you got your head around it and sorted an appointment , alot of people (me included) would have buried their head in the sand and convinced themselves nothing was wrong so you have done a good thing getting it sorted x 

At least now you have a reason as to why Lauren does the things she does now and again and it must feel in some ways a little more comforting that there is a reason for it , but i cant imagine the shock you are in being told that YES thats defo it like you say i wouldnt have expected it to be so cut and dry like that :( 

Kisses for Lauren xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Shock has made way to guilt and grief now. Just feel like this is not okay for _my_ baby. And not okay for Emily if she has a twin sister who is a burden to her rather than a best friend (I don't feel that but Emily might). I feel like I should've taken it more easy so I didn't go into prem labour. my poor baby. I don't want her to struggle. :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh hun, my heart is sad for you. you know what though, there are a lot of things you can do. and being a teacher you are probably more qualified and knowledgeable than most to do them. i saw a show on tv where they were practically curing autism in kids with new therapies. dont remember what all they used but i was amazed. dont feel guilty you didnt do anything wrong!!!! and emily will love her sis no matter what!!!! dont let her be defined by a diagnosis, she is much more precious than that.

things could be much worse, she will surely be ok. she is not terminal and she has you, you are a great mom! turn that guilt into something positive for her and start finding out some ways to help. and never underestimate the power of the Lord. Nothing is impossible for Him!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Twin--really sorry to hear this, but please know you didn't do anything to cause this. There are so many resources out there for you and your family. My best friend is an autism specialist in early childhood development. Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions on where to start. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Twin - I'm sorry to hear that! The good news is that now you can find ways to work with her to help her out. I hope all goes well! :hugs:

kns - hope she can come home soon! you must be stressed! :hugs:

AFM, the damn antibiotic I am on has now given me a yeast infection! So not happy!!! First one I have ever had in my life........I wanted to stop the antibiotic, but they won't let me, so now I have to go get something else for the infection


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry melissa. i guess they are easier to get during pregnancy and especially with antibiotics. i have only had one and it was during my last pregnancy. never want to deal with that again :nope:


----------



## msarkozi

oh me either!!! I didn't take the antibiotic this morning, and the itching is getting better.....thank god!!! It would be kinda awkward to be at work and trying to scratch and get busted doing it!!! :rofl:


----------



## Twinminator

Thank you all. I'll do what I do best and put my academic research head on. I've read somewhere that a gluten free diet is meant to be really beneficial, and now I'm wondering if there's a link between that and me developing gluten intolerance after the birth...? So something to find out about. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

lauren really has the best mummy ever to be by her side through this!


----------



## Twinminator

That's very sweet, thank you :hugs: xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i love their pics up there for your avatar. they look just like my oldest when she was little. soooo cute

have you been starting a bit of research then?


----------



## Twinminator

I did start looking but got baby brain and couldn't take it in, there's no one simple easy-to-understand website. Will have another go tomorrow when my head isn't battling against me! xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

good for you hun. dont get too overwhelmed with all of it. you have all the time you need really to research as much as you need.

in my opinion the most she needs is love anyway and you have an endless supply for her.


----------



## pinkycat

Sarah-massive :hugs: I understand how your feeling. I also didnt expect them to tell me anything on the day and was shocked when they confirmed what i already knew. I cried buckets and still do sometimes. please remember you have done nothing to cause this. PM me if you need me :hugs: xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi Sarah,

Just want to say i feel your pain at the moment, im going through a similar thing with my eldest (5 year old) Billy he has ALOT of problems its something i find really hard to talk about and ive known and pushed for years however finally now after a few terms at school they are just as worried as me, he has yet to be diagnosed with some things, but he has dyspraxia and 'global delays' hes nearly 6 and at the level of a 3 year old its been a very very tough few weeks recently with appointment after appointment and the school have statemented him (or hope too) and he has to attend a special needs school one day a week too in the new year... and theres more.... 

I felt like you! guilty, today when i picked him up from school i just wait for the teacher to come and tell me about something else thats happened that day, and sure enough she came out with dirty pants and trousers his tolieting is still very few and far between he cant help this its all part of his problems. I have cried so many tears and kept blaming myself that i should have taken it easy in his pregnancy too i had so much stress with his dad cheating on me and me moving the other end of the country on my own to be single mum and i smoked! i did all the things i shouldnt, but ive had so many people drum it into my head even his paed and consultant that it is NOT my fault or anyones some children just have this its nothing that can be done they are born this way and its not from anything in pregnancy its just the way it is. 

My point is please dont feel guilty as hard as it all is to take in - espeshley with these extra hormones - boy i am crying now just writing this lol and feel free to pm me anytime i know just what you are going through ((((huge hugs )))))


----------



## blessedmomma

wow shells! you about made me cry! 

my heart goes out to you hun and your son. I will be praying for you and sarah :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Chrissie and Shell, I feel so fortunate to have come across you ladies who really know what it feels like.... even before today's appointment, when I knew deep down something was not right, I could never have predicted my emotional reaction to being told 'yes, this is what's up'. It's truly like being hit by a truck. Ifel so unwell this evening. I suppose I may probably have handled it all better if I didn't have my hormones working against me, and everything with DH. But at least now I can move forward by learning as much as possible before she starts pre-school etc.

I'm so proud to call myself a b&b march mummy, I'm in such lovely, kind and considerate company :flower: xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hun the good thing is they have found it early and thanks to you being a superb mummy you have noticed it and pushed for her to be assessed thats great cuse now theres so much more can be done to help her...

I noticed with Billy from 2 and half years old something wasnt right, he was always in his own little world and he has his mouth open alot and drools (part of his dyspraxia) has had speech and languagae therapy since he was 3, but im angry cuse i was always classed as one them 'worrying parents' and im sure there eyes kept rolling everytime i rang and demanded more assessments etc... i even started convincing myself i was overreacting cuse i kept being told he was ok...

Well i was right all along and finally hearing it set off 2 sets of emotions, relief cuse finally i was being listened too and he was getting help he needed but upset cuse actually hearing it and hearing just how concerned everyone was was heartbreaking.

Sorry not meaning to harp on about my problems lol just trying to let ya know ya not alone and also i worked with autistic children before i had kids so may be able to share some knowledge if you needed to know anything. 

xxx


----------



## Twinminator

You sharing your experience is really helpful Shell, you're not harping on at all! :hugs:

What made it sink in that bit quicker as well was coming home to DH and telling him and he really cried. I can count on one hand when I've seen that happen before. Shocked me a lot.

Hey this is a motherhood quote that someone else posted about, darn near made me start again...

"No one else will ever know the strength of my love for you. After all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside. " :cry: xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Night all, thanks again to all who have been so kind xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Love that quote!! 

Night hun sleep well x


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: sarah and shell's. Your LO's are so lucky to have you both!


----------



## msarkozi

Sleep well!! and I agree, great moms!! :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: shell and sarah - you guys are great Moms - we say we want healthy children and we do, but in the end I guess what really matters is giving any child we have the best we can give them and you are both clearly doing that.

I am debating whether to take myself to hospital today - I think I have picked up bronchitis from the cold I have and I am totally unable to breathe - have taken Seretide (a cortisone inhaler), ventolin and even oral cortisone which really should have helped and still I can't breathe and probably need an antibiotic. On top of that I have to work this weekend so will see how it goes this morning before deciding. My sugars on all that cortisone are also terrible - they have gone high despite numerous increases in the insulin.


----------



## Nixilix

Thinking of you girls having rough times xx

I had a shit night sleep.... Got leg cramp real bad, tooth ache, swollen ankle and sore throat. Not impressed .


Going to look at a house this morning cause need to move cause this house is shit.


----------



## MumtoJ

Haven't posted in ages, but thought I'd send big hugs to all the ladies who need it. 

My heart goes out to you but know that you will do what ever is needed to provide the best opportunities for your lo's.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

aww thanks girls... we all do what we were meant to do - our best for our kids, its sure not easy when it doesnt go completely the way you want would expect but what keeps me going is i always think 'things could be worse' ...

This year has been the toughest of our lives its been one emotional rollercoaster i can tell ya and im looking foward to 2011 hoping it will be a better one!! 

We lost our baby Lucas in feb he was born sleeping to Patau Syndrome (yet again something i tried to blame myself for but ended up being proven it was purely a 'cock up' of chromozones nothing could have been done) and now this with my eldest i sure do feel like if there is someone up there he aint been too kind on my heartstrings this year lol... altho i do have Mason growing away inside me who i am so thankful for  just wont be happy untill he is in my arms too now! surely i cant have anymore bad luck my way!?! i keep telling myself anyway!! xx


----------



## Twinminator

Shell I said the same to my DH, we seem to have had one crisis afrer another for the past 4 or 5 years and I said, When am I going to wake up on a Jan 1st, and say "Hope this year is hearbreak-free" and it be true? Just one year with no drama would be SOOO NICE!!! :hugs:

Morning all by the way, I feel for you ladies who have woken with bad chests and throats, I can barely breathe this morning, knotting pains from centre of my chest right to the top of my throat. Thought it came on last night due to tension, but it woke me in the night and is worse this morning, with much sneezing. Oh well, great excuse to go on strike I suppose! Weather much better but still looking hairy on our street so not inclined to go far unless absolutely necessary xxxxx


----------



## natty1985

Hiya :hugs: to those who need it :)

Here are some more piccies from today of Ethan , finally behaved himself and let us get some decent shots :)
 



Attached Files:







ethan_1_1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8









ethan_1_6.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9









ethan_1_14.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10









ethan_1_16.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9









ethan_1_27.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Shell'sAngels

gorgeous pics Natty the 3rd one looks like he is smiling hehehee!!

Cant wait for my 4d scan 2moro  xx


----------



## Twinminator

Wow that first photo reeeally gives you a good view of what your little man is going to look like!!!! If I had the money I'd love to see Chloe, so I could get an idea of who I'll be meeting come March... :) 
xxx


----------



## Twinminator

PS three days left of 2nd tri.....

PLEASE can someone remind me to change my Swayze-signature on Tuesday if I forget lol!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

:hugs: to all! I am sorry for all who are dealing with difficulties. I didn't sleep great last night but at least I'm feeling okay otherwise for the most part. At lesat it's the weekend!

Natty, awesome pics! I LOVE how clearly we can see their little faces in these 3d scans. Very cool! I'm trying to talk hubby into one; we'll see if he'll go for it!


----------



## Nixilix

Love the pics! Dreamt I had one last night! Strange!

My tooth is so sore, well it's my swollen gum where mynwisdom tooth is break free... It's been flaring up every few months for 3.5 years! It needs to make it's mind up!

Had anti d. I'm measuring 2 wks ahead. Told me to call labour ward if I get stars in eyes again.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i cant stop eating today im addicted to nutella and breadsticks - like giant choc dips!! mmmmm


----------



## pinkycat

OMG them pics are so good.

I had a bad night last night. Laura slept through but i had heartburn and leg cramps. Ellie also has started sleep walking the last month or so, last night she came into our room totally asleep looking for the bathroom and weed all over the floor. I cleaned her up and changed her pj's with her still asleep. This morning she wants to know why she is wearing different pj's as she cant remember a thing. Im getting quite worried about it :cry:

Nix- my wisdom teeth are the same. My dentist says mine are *partially erupted* and they start coming through every now and then and then stop :shrug: been like that since i was 22 and im 27 now xx


----------



## kns

Hi glad to report kim is allowed home but if contractions get to how they were then go back but is on bed rest :(. Work were really arsy about me leaving friday lunchtime and she went in thursday evening. Shouldn't of gone in at all. Thinkin we may have get hospital bag ready and maybe some prem clothing just in case x


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry for everyone having aches and pains. 

kns- i hope she lasts til baby is ok to come home without staying in NICU.

tanikit- i hope you get better soon.

pinkycat- i wouldnt worry too much about it. i was a sleepwalker when i was young. i have pretty much grown out of it. we learned all you can really do is make sure she is not stressed too much and that she is getting enough sleep. she might get angry if you wake her up though so just redirect her back to bed. i used to throw things at people who woke me up, dont remember a thing of it though


----------



## pinkycat

KNS cant believe work were like that with you :growlmad:
I prob would get some early baby sleep suits, vests etc if they arent needed (hopefully not) they will change them for bigger sizes

Thanks blessedmomma- makes me feel better xx


----------



## msarkozi

Natty - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :cake: I am glad you got to see Ethan for your birthday


----------



## natty1985

Thank you Melissa it was a lovely Birthday present, i think he knew it was my birthday so he behaved lol x


----------



## Twinminator

Oh! Happy Birthday!! 

(Is it me being dense not knowing that, or is Melissa just really good with remembering birthdays??? Lol!) xxx


----------



## Lady-K

Happy birthday! Lovely pics.

Dreamt baby crawled out of me the other night. That was weird.


----------



## msarkozi

lol, it is because of facebook Twin!! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

happy bday natty!!!:cake:

very cute pics :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

I got up early - wanted to go get some cake supplies,realized i didn't have gas, get gas, realize my front tire is flat, go to get air, air machine broken, drive to another gas station, get air. Go to drive thru bank machine, realize i can't find bank card (had it to pay for gas), rip truck apart looking for bank card, go into bank get new bank card :dohh: so it took twice as long to get my supplies cause it took me almost an hour to get to the place thats 20 mins away!! 

Then we had our kids xmas party. Everyone was late... i skipped out 1/2 hour early. 

I went to ultrasound, which was great! She kept her hands near her face, but tech said she was getting pretty snug in there. She is head down now, which is nice too, but i realize she can still move around.


Spoiler











The one with her hand spread out in front of her face is special to me, because of what i wrote about before with the chance of trisomy 18, one of the visual signs are overlapped fingers... well hers are spread WIDE open :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

great pictures Sara!


----------



## Tanikit

Great pics Sara - she looks very sweet! Sorry you had such a frsutrating time of things yesterday.

Happy birthday Natty.

I managed yesterday without a nebuliser though still wheezing some, but it seems to be getting better. Still can't take DD out anywhere where there are people which makes us a bit stuck, but she should be clear by the middle of the week and hopefully we have enough food in the house.

Yesterday DD made me feel like everyone is growing up too fast - she is only 3 but said: "When I am not living with you anymore..." to which DH said, "you must stay with us forevere, else we will miss you." "But I can't cause I want to be a Mummy one day then I must live somewhere else and have a baby." She's obviously been thinking this whole thing through and despite being 3 it hasn't put her off wanting a baby herself. :)


----------



## Nixilix

Soo cute !!


----------



## kns

Belated happy birthday natty.
Sorry haven't been on much.
X


----------



## pinkycat

Happy birthday natty xx


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> KNS cant believe work were like that with you :growlmad:
> I prob would get some early baby sleep suits, vests etc if they arent needed (hopefully not) they will change them for bigger sizes
> 
> Thanks blessedmomma- makes me feel better xx

i was a realy bad sleep walker when young child psycologist sugested my mum put a wet towel at the side of my bed then as you put your feet down you get cold wet feet , it wakes you up gently so you can go back to bed with no trauma


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- very cute baby!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well ladies no pictures to share sadly our little man was not playing ball at all!!!....

He was breech and had his legs, cord and hands over his face lol so depsite jumping up and down, chocolate and laying on my side he was firmly not moving!!...

He is however doing good, looks like im gonna have another whopper he was measuring 30 weeks his tummy proper fat lol and he is weighing in already at 3lbs!! im only 28 weeks today so i expect it will be like ds no.2 who was 10lbs 2 weeks early!! oh dear lord lol

Going back tuesday night to try again!! xx


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Hiya :hugs: to those who need it :)
> 
> Here are some more piccies from today of Ethan , finally behaved himself and let us get some decent shots :)

love the pictures matey xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Oh my word Shell, 10lbs?????? :wacko:

My twins weren't even 8lbs rolled together, AND I got to give birth to them in two halves LMAO!!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh i blame dh, he was 9lbs 14oz and his brother 10lb 9oz so runs with big babies his side!! argghhh! and normally they get bigger!! hense why im booked in for a growth scan at 37 +5 weeks lol


----------



## Twinminator

Good luck with that..!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## msarkozi

oh Shell, you are scaring me! Mine was already 2.5 lbs at 24 weeks!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol ladies!!!! my babies have all been between 7-8 lbs, but my 8 pounder was the hardest to deliver. he had his head sideways til the last minute. 

im glad mine dont take after me, i was 9 lbs 10 oz and so was my sis. one of my brothers was 11 lbs 10 oz!!! i cant imagine. my moms tailbone was broken while delivering him, no he was not c-section, and no epidural or drugs!!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well im not takin no risks lol they booked me in for growth scan and he is gonna be induced if he looks big - i gave birth naturally with Harvey (ds2) but he was hard work his head alone was 38 cms circumfrunce! ouch!! i dont want a section would rather natural so i will take being induced over that lol


----------



## blessedmomma

i would too!!!

my mom said when my brother was born they didnt induce much and thats why he was so big. he was due dec 5, born jan 22. she went into labor once around xmas while out of town on vacation, but contractions stopped before she got back home.

nowadays they would be monitoring things more closely and certainly would have induced. especially knowing what they know about the placenta giving out after a while and other complications


----------



## Shell'sAngels

msarkozi said:


> oh Shell, you are scaring me! Mine was already 2.5 lbs at 24 weeks!!!!! :wacko:

at 24 weeks are you sure??????:wacko:

@ 23 weeks this one was 1lbs 10oz she said that was big and on higher end of scale you sure you got your dates right??? lol


----------



## msarkozi

yep, 24 weeks......they told me that's how big he was at the 3d ultrasound. But yet they said he would only be about 7.5-8 lbs when born. I am hoping she messed up when she said that, as I just recalled at my 19 week ultrasound, he was only 11 ounces then.....that would be way too much weight to gain in just 5 weeks!!!


----------



## readynwilling

I think that weight estimates from ultrasounds need to be taken with a grain of salt. Similar to the heart rate method of predicting gender. Very hit or miss...


----------



## rottpaw

Yikes Melissa (Blessed) I really think I just passed out a little reading about your mom's delivery of the 11 pounder! Egads!

And yikes, Melissa S! Ours was estimated at 2lbs 4 oz at 25+5 (this was the perinatologist's measurement with high-res ultrasound, so I'm guessing pretty accurate). They said he was measuring ahead of 27 weeks then, too. Hopefully your US tech was just a little off!


----------



## msarkozi

when they did the fundal measurement a month ago, he had said I was measuring ahead that way, so we will see what he says at tomorrow's prenatal appointment. But since I got pregnant right after the miscarriage, I think it means I am just going to have a big baby, lol!


----------



## readynwilling

Put up my xmas tree today!!







My hubby is sweet - he said it doesn't look like a real tree... looks like one from a catalogue (my iphone photo doesn't do it justice :haha:) We got lucky and bought the tree at the local grocery store not picking from a tree farm, and its a great tree! No gaps or holes or bare spots!


----------



## msarkozi

your cat loves to lay under the tree too, lol......mine are constantly under there!


----------



## readynwilling

Yep he was under there before i was done setting it up. Hopefully they'll both crawl under for a nap and i can snap a picture. My 2 kitties cuddle all over the place LOL.


----------



## msarkozi

I got a picture of mine the other day.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC02568.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## readynwilling

I saw this posted in 3rd Tri... had to share :rofl:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/58969933/boobie-beanie


----------



## pinkycat

Lovely pics sara.

My cats are nibbling my tree :growlmad:

I wouldn't worry too much about weights at scans. I had a scan 2days before DD1 was born to check blood flow (cos of the PE) and to get an estimated weight cos they were worried she was small. They said she was just over 3lbs at 35weeks exactly. she was born 2days later (35+2) at 5lbs so totally out.

Anyone else swelling up? my ankles are and my fingers too.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol love the beanie!!!

Ah who knows girls maybe we are all gonna have giants lol....

Na seriously wasnt shocked when she said he was measuring big cuz i am expecting another whopper!!

I wish i could stop gaining weight girls im gonna be size of a house after this bubba but i cant stay away from the chocolate!!!


----------



## Nixilix

My bro and sister were both 10lbs plus. Now I'm measuring two weeks ahead I'm worried I'm going to have a whopper! I started at 11st5 (I'm 5'9") and now I weigh 12st12 so or put on 1.5 stone so far..... Still got 11.5 wks to go!!

I'm hungry today too!!


----------



## Twinminator

Aww _aww_ _*aww*_ to all your pets cats! (Even the naughty ones... Pinky!!)

I've got a growth scan a week tomorrow, but for the opposite problem. If she IS measuring small, I hope she stays put til term x


----------



## codegirl

I think it will be interesting to see how big this baby is compared to E. Last time I put on 30 lbs, went 2 weeks late, was borderline GD but untreated and had a 9lb 6oz baby. This time I've put on 4lbs (so far), am being treated for GD and have been told I'll be induced at least one week early.

Hopefully that means an easier delivery and faster recovery :thumbup:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ive decided to not weigh any more! its getting me down too much i pile it on way to much and ive eaten so well too (minus the chocolate outbursts occaisionaly) and with xmas coming up... i give up! last time i weighed (3 weeks ago) id gained 17lbs! i gained loads with my 2nd but i did eat crap all throughout! hoping to god i dont get too much bigger cuse i was over a stone overweight before i got pregnant cuse hadnt lost all the weight from our angel baby in feb!!! i am 6ft and was 14stone at start of pregnancy im guessing im near 16 stone now which is worrying!!! i am normally 12 and half stone but like i say didnt lose all the weight b4 eekkk


----------



## Tanikit

I am not convinced the scale I am using is accurate - I weighed myself yesterday and it said I had lost 6 pounds in two weeks and I suspect I have just stayed the same though I know baby has grown a LOT! I also know that my insulin needs are continuing to rise and rise and that is usually a sign that I am putting on weight - maybe I must go and try a different scale.

I also have a growth scan tomorrow - Kirima was 1 week ahead on weight measurements at the 24 week scan but I have a feeling she may be 2 or more weeks ahead now (not sure why I feel like that - I just do)


----------



## kns

hi guys
thanks for all your support.
kim is resting in bed and fingers crossed little lewis stays put for at least a month!!!
we are going get bag sorted this week and get a few prem clothes just in case.
our friend told me that she has had loads of dreams he is going be prem but i havent told kim that.
im sure im going have a warning for leaving work as kim was taken to hospital with high risk preterm labour and contractions.
i dont know if my boss is just a cow or homophobic.
x


----------



## rottpaw

KNS, hope that baby stays put for at least another month! I am sorry that work is not being easy on you about all this. 

Interesting morning here. It was 19 degrees (F) overnight here. Apparently, our heat chose not to run at all last night. When we woke this morning it was 51 in our bedroom, 36 in our master closet (it's a small room sized closet and 36 is four degrees above freezing on the F scale!) and some scary number in between in our master bathroom. Soooo, I guess I will be getting ready for work in the guest bathroom. And hoping it gets fixed by the end of the day, because tonight's low is 11 (for us on the Fahrenheit scale that is 21 degrees below freezing). Yeesh!! At least I know little guy is all snuggy and warm. Now, to keep me snuggy and warm! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

kns i hope bubba stays put for you for abit longer!! must have been scary and stick 2 fingers up to work, this is more important and if they give you a warning take them to the cleaners! - i had a awful situation with work when i lost a baby! you would think they would be so supportive and tell me to come back when i am ready - nope they actually gave me a warning and found anything they could to try and sack me, this failed for them and in the end i left cuse i was fed up with the treatment but i do wish id fighted cuse they had no right what so ever to treat me like that. Hope your work come to there senses from now on x


----------



## msarkozi

I just weighed myself this morning before I go to my prenatal appointment, and I have put on 44 pounds!!!!! and I still have 11 weeks to go!!! :(

I have quite a bit of swelling going on as well.


----------



## readynwilling

KNS - hope Kim is ok :hugs: 

At last weigh in i was up 35lbs and i ate garbage all weekend so thats good for another couple of lbs. 

We finally got some snow last night. People forget how to drive :dohh:


----------



## Twinminator

I don't have any scales at home, last time I weighed myself at my friend's house I was on target, but what with having been housebound with the weather, and raiding the christmas provisions early, etc, I'm glad I don't have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## braijackava

Yay double digits today! We got almost 2 feet of snow over the weekend within 24 hours. Luckily we had no place to go and a ham to eat. Celebrated Christmas early with my parents while they were in town. I seem to be addicted to clementines lately. I ate 9 of them before bed last night. Hope everyone is doing good!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## msarkozi

I used to be addicted to them earlier in the pregnancy...now it is more like I don't know what I want to eat!!


----------



## natty1985

You ladies are gonna have some whoppers LOL.....

Ethan was 1lb 11 at 25 weeks and then at 26+4 he was 1lb15 then at 27+4 he was 2lb7 so he has gained 8oz in a week fatso lol but i think he will be the same as finley was 6lb5 at 37 weeks pretty average really.....

Hate to gloat but i have put about 3lb on in this pregnancy lol......

I have a growth scan tomorrow with the consultant so this should be more accurate, also we will find out if we have been discharged from fetal medicine tomorrow, they will look at his head again and hopefully fingers crossed the fluid is still not there and his head is the correct shape and they are happy with him, it would make my bloody year if we get discharged be an amazing xmas present........

KNS i really hope your little buba behaves and stays in for at least another month and best place for prem baby clothes is mamas and papas on the octogon with them being a factory outlet its all stupidly cheap and prem baby is always always left over !!! 

Ive been there today and seen a pushchair i love its 149.99 reduced from 550.00 ridiculous or what ? were going to have it i think just the lady said getting hold of the adapters for the car seat are a nightmare as we already have the maxi cosi pebble so we need to get them on order first before we go in and buy it but finding them is a swine :( 

xxx


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> You ladies are gonna have some whoppers LOL.....
> 
> Ethan was 1lb 11 at 25 weeks and then at 26+4 he was 1lb15 then at 27+4 he was 2lb7 so he has gained 8oz in a week fatso lol but i think he will be the same as finley was 6lb5 at 37 weeks pretty average really.....
> 
> Hate to gloat but i have put about 3lb on in this pregnancy lol......
> 
> I have a growth scan tomorrow with the consultant so this should be more accurate, also we will find out if we have been discharged from fetal medicine tomorrow, they will look at his head again and hopefully fingers crossed the fluid is still not there and his head is the correct shape and they are happy with him, it would make my bloody year if we get discharged be an amazing xmas present........
> 
> KNS i really hope your little buba behaves and stays in for at least another month and best place for prem baby clothes is mamas and papas on the octogon with them being a factory outlet its all stupidly cheap and prem baby is always always left over !!!
> 
> Ive been there today and seen a pushchair i love its 149.99 reduced from 550.00 ridiculous or what ? were going to have it i think just the lady said getting hold of the adapters for the car seat are a nightmare as we already have the maxi cosi pebble so we need to get them on order first before we go in and buy it but finding them is a swine :(
> 
> xxx


ryan is 2pounds 10 ounces at 27+6 days going back next wednseday ill be n29+ 6 days so should she what he weighs then xx


----------



## pinkycat

I told DH to hide my scales, got really upset the last time i weighed myself and i know iv gained loads since then.

I have no idea how much baby weighs but feels like she is getting big quickly.She is still kicking but mostly feel rolls and wiggles now.

Natty- I hope you get discharged tomorrow :hugs: xx

KNS if you get in trouble for leaving early to be with your pg partner who was in hospital then i think you would have a case against them.


----------



## natty1985

kelly brown said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are gonna have some whoppers LOL.....
> 
> Ethan was 1lb 11 at 25 weeks and then at 26+4 he was 1lb15 then at 27+4 he was 2lb7 so he has gained 8oz in a week fatso lol but i think he will be the same as finley was 6lb5 at 37 weeks pretty average really.....
> 
> Hate to gloat but i have put about 3lb on in this pregnancy lol......
> 
> I have a growth scan tomorrow with the consultant so this should be more accurate, also we will find out if we have been discharged from fetal medicine tomorrow, they will look at his head again and hopefully fingers crossed the fluid is still not there and his head is the correct shape and they are happy with him, it would make my bloody year if we get discharged be an amazing xmas present........
> 
> KNS i really hope your little buba behaves and stays in for at least another month and best place for prem baby clothes is mamas and papas on the octogon with them being a factory outlet its all stupidly cheap and prem baby is always always left over !!!
> 
> Ive been there today and seen a pushchair i love its 149.99 reduced from 550.00 ridiculous or what ? were going to have it i think just the lady said getting hold of the adapters for the car seat are a nightmare as we already have the maxi cosi pebble so we need to get them on order first before we go in and buy it but finding them is a swine :(
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> ryan is 2pounds 10 ounces at 27+6 days going back next wednseday ill be n29+ 6 days so should she what he weighs then xxClick to expand...


Awww Ryan is a little fatty too lol better when they have chubby cheeks eeeek i cant wait ladies im sooooooooo excited !! x


----------



## msarkozi

I had a rough prenatal appointment this morning.......instead of typing it all out, I will copy and paste the email I sent to my family this morning

_Well, I had my prenatal appointment this morning, and I walked away feeling very scared and nervous. 

I have a lot of water retention, swelling, and my blood pressure was 140/65. The doctor said I am in the process of pre-eclampsia 

( https://www.babycenter.com/0_preeclampsia_257.bc )

He said that they will continue to monitor me, and if they need, they will put me on blood pressure pills. There is also a possibility that I will be induced around 36 weeks. 

The baby's heartbeat this morning was slower then before, but the doctor said it is still viable and healthy. He didn't actually tell me what it was, but when he typed it in, I seen it. I didn't see the complete number because of the cursor being in the way, but I know it was 130 something. I told him I was feeling nervous because it seems like the baby is moving less then what he usually does in the last few days, to which he said whenever I feel the need, to go to emergency in High Level and they will run a test on the baby to make sure he is ok. 

So he wants to see me again on Monday next week, and we will talk more. He had me do a bunch of blood work today, and he is arranging for a consult with Dr Walsh, as well as another ultrasound. 

I also asked about having to go on medical leave from work, and he said that it is likely to happen. He will discuss that more next week, but he also said that if I don't feel like going into work kind of thing, that he has no problem with me not going and will write a letter for me. I spoke to Jo-Ann as well when I got to work, and she said the same thing, that if I don't feel like coming in, just to say I am sick. 

So we will just keep hoping that everything is going ok, and we will know more next week. And I will just have to wait to hear back as to when the consultation and ultrasound are. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks! _


----------



## kelly brown

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Join Asda Baby Club via the link below, fill in your details then
it gives you a link to click on to print a voucher for a free
Huggies newborn starter kit, Which contains a full size pack
of huggies newborn nappies, Huggies travel pack of wipes
a baby hat and some money off vouchers. 

https://www.asda.com/baby/babyJoin.html
do this ladies i just have lol its on the free samples sites get some good deals on there xx


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are gonna have some whoppers LOL.....
> 
> Ethan was 1lb 11 at 25 weeks and then at 26+4 he was 1lb15 then at 27+4 he was 2lb7 so he has gained 8oz in a week fatso lol but i think he will be the same as finley was 6lb5 at 37 weeks pretty average really.....
> 
> Hate to gloat but i have put about 3lb on in this pregnancy lol......
> 
> I have a growth scan tomorrow with the consultant so this should be more accurate, also we will find out if we have been discharged from fetal medicine tomorrow, they will look at his head again and hopefully fingers crossed the fluid is still not there and his head is the correct shape and they are happy with him, it would make my bloody year if we get discharged be an amazing xmas present........
> 
> KNS i really hope your little buba behaves and stays in for at least another month and best place for prem baby clothes is mamas and papas on the octogon with them being a factory outlet its all stupidly cheap and prem baby is always always left over !!!
> 
> Ive been there today and seen a pushchair i love its 149.99 reduced from 550.00 ridiculous or what ? were going to have it i think just the lady said getting hold of the adapters for the car seat are a nightmare as we already have the maxi cosi pebble so we need to get them on order first before we go in and buy it but finding them is a swine :(
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> ryan is 2pounds 10 ounces at 27+6 days going back next wednseday ill be n29+ 6 days so should she what he weighs then xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww Ryan is a little fatty too lol better when they have chubby cheeks eeeek i cant wait ladies im sooooooooo excited !! xClick to expand...

i no i sooooooooo cannot wait where you live natty xx


----------



## Nixilix

Boo about the pre eclampsia. I'm worried bout my BP. It's never over 110/60 ish and it was 136/68 and I have swelling but she wasn't concerned cause no protien in urine??!! 

Least they found this early as it's very dangerous xx


----------



## natty1985

kelly brown said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are gonna have some whoppers LOL.....
> 
> Ethan was 1lb 11 at 25 weeks and then at 26+4 he was 1lb15 then at 27+4 he was 2lb7 so he has gained 8oz in a week fatso lol but i think he will be the same as finley was 6lb5 at 37 weeks pretty average really.....
> 
> Hate to gloat but i have put about 3lb on in this pregnancy lol......
> 
> I have a growth scan tomorrow with the consultant so this should be more accurate, also we will find out if we have been discharged from fetal medicine tomorrow, they will look at his head again and hopefully fingers crossed the fluid is still not there and his head is the correct shape and they are happy with him, it would make my bloody year if we get discharged be an amazing xmas present........
> 
> KNS i really hope your little buba behaves and stays in for at least another month and best place for prem baby clothes is mamas and papas on the octogon with them being a factory outlet its all stupidly cheap and prem baby is always always left over !!!
> 
> Ive been there today and seen a pushchair i love its 149.99 reduced from 550.00 ridiculous or what ? were going to have it i think just the lady said getting hold of the adapters for the car seat are a nightmare as we already have the maxi cosi pebble so we need to get them on order first before we go in and buy it but finding them is a swine :(
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> ryan is 2pounds 10 ounces at 27+6 days going back next wednseday ill be n29+ 6 days so should she what he weighs then xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww Ryan is a little fatty too lol better when they have chubby cheeks eeeek i cant wait ladies im sooooooooo excited !! xClick to expand...
> 
> i no i sooooooooo cannot wait where you live natty xx[/QUOT
> 
> SUNNY STOKE ON TRENT KELLY !! LOVE IT !!1 NOTTTTTClick to expand...


----------



## msarkozi

The doctor was a little confused because I have glucose in my urine, but yet I had a normal glucose test. My OH is scared to death now about all this.


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> The doctor was a little confused because I have glucose in my urine, but yet I had a normal glucose test. My OH is scared to death now about all this.

Im not very good at things like this so forgive me for sounding thick but what does that mean ?> x


----------



## msarkozi

Natty, I honestly have no idea. I don't think you are supposed to have glucose in your urine though???? He was a little confused by it, especially since my glucose test came back normal. Maybe I am getting diabetes??????? I honestly don't have a clue


----------



## kelly brown

msarkozi said:


> Natty, I honestly have no idea. I don't think you are supposed to have glucose in your urine though???? He was a little confused by it, especially since my glucose test came back normal. Maybe I am getting diabetes??????? I honestly don't have a clue

hope your ok xx


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa S - :hugs: I know it is hard but TRY not to stress over all this. Any added stress is just going to push your BP up more. DEFINITELY take off work as needed, put your feet up, just watch TV or read and relax as much as you can. You are probably already doing this, but watch your salt intake carefully. 

Don't hesitate to go in and have baby checked as they mentioned and don't let anyone make you feel bad about anything - work or others. You do whatever you need to do to take care of both of you. Work and anything else can wait! 

On the glucose - did you have something sugary for breakfast before going to the dr.? I was once checked for diabetes because I had sugar in a urine sample - glucose test was normal. Turns out I'd had frosted flakes for breakfast! :dohh: I got all worried for nothing! 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## msarkozi

I had strawberry shredded wheat for breakfast. Would that do it??? Maybe I need to change my cereal. 

OH just told me he asked his mom to come stay with us until the baby is born. So thoughtful of him. I don't know if she will though. My parents will be here next week for Christmas as well, and then I am also off of work for Christmas holidays from the 23-3....so I will definitely get lots of rest then. 

The doctor told me to have lots of clear fluids. Do you think I caused the swelling because I drink mostly juice?? I am going to change to water


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa sugar is only supposed to go over into your urine when your sugars go over about 10.0 which is pretty high, however it seems in pregnancy that it can how up in urine more easily - your breakfast and also the juice could have done it. My sister had glucose in her urine a lot during pregnancy and she is certianly not even close t having diabetes and she had a normal pregnancy - try not to worry. As for me, well I am diabetic and its more normal to get some glucose in my urine than not get it.

Nix apparently blood pressure usually reaches its lowest levels at 24 weeks pregnancy and then can go up even in normal pregnancies, but it is best to keep an eye on it. I am measuring mine because it went high last pregnancy and check about twice a day - it has varied between 114/65 and 135/81 so for now I am just watching it but it is slightly higher than my normal (also usually 110/60-70)

Feeling very sick tonight and wondering if I ate something wrong - also mixed with heartburn its hard to know. Think I will go to bed early and hope all is ok for the night. Next appointment is tomorrow and I mut also book into the hospital - wonder if I will get a tour or not yet.


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> I had strawberry shredded wheat for breakfast. Would that do it??? Maybe I need to change my cereal.
> 
> OH just told me he asked his mom to come stay with us until the baby is born. So thoughtful of him. I don't know if she will though. My parents will be here next week for Christmas as well, and then I am also off of work for Christmas holidays from the 23-3....so I will definitely get lots of rest then.
> 
> The doctor told me to have lots of clear fluids. Do you think I caused the swelling because I drink mostly juice?? I am going to change to water

Well, shredded wheat has good fiber in it, but still has a large carbohydrate load. And most juices have a very "sugar intense" impact on your body. That can aggravate any tendency toward diabetes, but I am not sure if it would impact swelling. Did you drink juice with the cereal, by chance? 

My understanding is that (contrary to what it might sound like) usually drinking plenty of water actually helps alleviate swelling. Maybe avoid the juice and any other simple sugars for a few days and see if just drinking water or milk helps at all. Milk at least has some protein in it to balance the naturally-occuring sugar in milk. I am not diabetic, but have always had a tendency toward hypoglycemia, so I've learned over the years to avoid eating both simple sugars as well as meals that are mostly simple carbohydrates, which cause my blood sugar to fall too low once my body processes the food. I do better if I always include some protein in anything I eat (and, ideally, drink). 

That is sweet that your OH's mom will come stay with you! It might help just to have extra hands around the house. My hubby is having minor surgery next week and his mom is coming to take care of him. I will LOVE having her around for a few days and coming home to ready made dinners LOL! :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

I just had my bowl of cereal this morning, and I took a sip of juice to swallow my antibiotic down. I did drink 2 diet pops last night as well.....think I am going to stop with that from now on too. 

I guess she hasn't responded back at all yet. I know she told us that she wouldn't come when the baby was born as she doesn't want to travel during winter (even though we would be flying her). She lives on the East Coast, so it's not like she could really drive anyway. I have never met her yet either. OH said if she won't come, we will find someone. I could always go and stay with my parents as well, but I would rather be at home. So if we can just find someone to come help me out a couple times a week, that would even be beneficial. 

I told everyone that I was going to take lessons from my fat cat on how to be a couch potato, seeming how seems to be so good at it :haha:


----------



## kns

hi natty which pram you getting?
we have been there half a dozen times and really liked the skate and herbie but the adaptors put us off as we have a very naughty 8 month old collie cross and have visions of her nicking them and hiding them lol.
x


----------



## Nixilix

Hope you feel better soon tanikit. Xx


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> I just had my bowl of cereal this morning, and I took a sip of juice to swallow my antibiotic down. I did drink 2 diet pops last night as well.....think I am going to stop with that from now on too.
> 
> I guess she hasn't responded back at all yet. I know she told us that she wouldn't come when the baby was born as she doesn't want to travel during winter (even though we would be flying her). She lives on the East Coast, so it's not like she could really drive anyway. I have never met her yet either. OH said if she won't come, we will find someone. I could always go and stay with my parents as well, but I would rather be at home. So if we can just find someone to come help me out a couple times a week, that would even be beneficial.
> 
> I told everyone that I was going to take lessons from my fat cat on how to be a couch potato, seeming how seems to be so good at it :haha:

LOL! If you like eggs at all, you might see if a breakfast like eggs and whole wheat toast with fruit (not juice) makes any difference in how you feel. That usually works well for me. I make little egg sandwiches (sort of like the ones you would get a fast food places, only healthy LOL) by toasting whole grain bread with some cheese on it and topping with an egg that I microwave (only takes minutes to make the whole thing from start to finish). They're pretty yummy and quick to grab while you're running out the door. :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for the great idea! I think I will give that a try for sure! 

The good news is, the baby has been moving a lot this morning now, so he is really putting my mind at ease!


----------



## roonsma

Hi Mel, big hugs to you hun :hugs:.

I would try and take things easy hun, don't get too worked up if you can, there is lots they can do to help you before things get too bad. Your BP sounds not too bad at all to me and if they have corncerns there are lots of medications that can help. Drink plenty fluids to help the swelling as the others have said, get those kidneys working- flush it all out! There are some exercises that help to, google it and see what comes up.

I'm not much help with the glucose i'm afraid, it could just be a one off, i tested positive for ketones in my urine once and we had no idea why, but never again?

Take care of yourself hun xx


----------



## 2nd time

what does spd feel like i have a bad pain between my legs fels like thetendons on either side


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks so much for the reassurance everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey Melissa

Hope you feel ok soon, to put your mind at ease i was under watch for ds2 for pre-eclampsia i gained so much weight and blew out like a balloon, my sugar levels were madness - mind you they should have been for the crap i ate lol... anyway everything turned out fine and i had my baby at 38 weeks (induced for spd and size no other reason) so fingers crossed you will be ok, does pre-eclampsia run in the family do you know? im under watchful eye due to my mum getting it bad with her pregnancies.
Also to say my boy has been sooo quiet too!! particually last few days i think there just getting so big now its hard for them to move about, hes abit more active today though and could have done with him being like this for the 4d scan lol sods law!!! x


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Shell! I am hoping everything turns out ok too. I contacted a friend at the clinic and asked if she can book me in for twice a week to have my blood pressure monitored, as well as the baby's heartbeat. I just want to make sure I stay on top of things. I did read in my weekly newsletter today that baby will have fewer movements now with it being cramped in there, so that helped put me at ease some too.


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies!

melissa- hope everything turns out ok!!! keep that baby safe and healthy:baby:

i usually gain about 60-70 pounds with pregnancy. by now i usually have gained a good 30 pounds. have only gained 4-5 but its cuz i just had a baby last december. hadnt lost all the weight from him yet. i usually lose it all, get back to being skinny and get pregnant again shortly after :dohh:

:hugs: to all and your LO's


----------



## rottpaw

Well, I just found out that I failed my 1 hour glucose test. :growlmad: I now have to take the 3 hour version, but at least they will let me take that at a lab closer to my house, so I do not have to drive all the way to the hospital in rush hour traffic (without breakfast!). I am not thrilled about this, especially because my nurse said "oh, everyone has been failing the one hour but almost everyone passes the 3 hour; I think it's the lab" and then she laughed. So....it has not occurred to them to switch labs?! :growlmad::dohh:

Yeesh!


----------



## braijackava

I have had preeclampsia with all three pregnancies. As long as you and doctor are aware and stay on top of it, everything will usually turn out fine. I was told do reduce soda and sodium intake to help with swelling. And just take it easy and try to not get stressed out, that's makes it much worse. Worst case scenario they will induce you early, but if you have a good doctor they will make sure baby is ok to come out first.


----------



## msarkozi

Angela - sorry to hear that! I hope the 3 hr one comes back good! Like you say, I would be thinking about changing labs if everyone is failing the 1 hr test. Seems a little odd!

Thanks Brai! It's helpful to hear other stories of pre-eclampsia. I am definitely ok with being induced early. Did your baby's heartbeat slow down at all too? That's the part that scares me.


----------



## braijackava

I don't recall it making a difference with the heartbeat. Did your doc mention anything about that?


----------



## msarkozi

no he didn't. He just told me the heartbeat was viable and healthy, but when I seen him type in the number, I noticed it was 130 something, instead of the usual 144.......I have been on an antibiotic for a week, do you think maybe that is drugging him and making him sleepy???


----------



## braijackava

I wouldn't worry about it as long as the doctor says the heartbeat is good. It can fluctuate a lot and still be perfectly normal.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! I wish pregnancy could be a non stressful experience......I am going to go get my blood pressure checked on Wednesday morning again, and listen to the heartbeat then as well. I am hoping for good results and then I can stop worrying!!! The little guy has been moving a lot, so I keep telling myself he knows how stressed out he was making mommy and is making up for it now :)


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Melissa. I hope that everything is ok. But its better that they find out now so you can be monitored. 

Hope everyone had a good day.!


----------



## codegirl

I had a super busy day and boy did little noodle told me alllll about it tonight 

I got some fudge made for DH, birthday presents purchased for DH and a couple other stores stopped at too. Oh, and I had an ultrasound today too :thumbup: things are still looking good, baby is estimated at 2.5 to 3 lbs which, if he/she gains .5 lbs a week until induction then that puts him/her at ~ 8 to 8.5. I'll take that after delivering a 9lb 6oz baby already :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Had a 29 week appointment today - I was a bit out of it as my sugars were a bit low, but baby is fine, looking good and weighing about 2 pounds 12 ounces (1.25kg) which is slightly less than 1 week ahead (based on a 3.5kg baby at 40 weeks) so I am happy with that. 

My HbA1c which measures average sugars for the past 3 months was 7.0 which is exactly what they aim for in a type 1 diabetic on insulin while pregnant so I am happy (normal people would get a lower value, but it would be dangerous for me to try for too much lower than this)

Hope everyone lse is well.

kns hope they are giving you a break at work - they really don't know how to treat you right. Hope your partner is hanging in there and that baby stays put for a while yet.


----------



## codegirl

Good job on the sugar control :thumbup: My brother had type one so I understand a bit about the balancing act and now that I have GD I respect his (and your) struggle even more. I've been given a similar blood sugar goal with my GD.


----------



## pinkycat

Msarkozi- Try not to worry. The docs will keep a very close eye on you and bubs. They will put you on BP meds if needed (iv been on them since 20weeks)
My DD1 was born at 35wks due to severe pre eclampsia. It started at 29wks and i was admitted to hospital at 31 wks. She was born at 35 and was fine, no special care or anything (the steroids helped her lungs) :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh girls i was up all last night in agony and tears, this acid burning in my throat and gas its just so so bad :-( i didnt know what to do with myself im puking up acid its awful, im trying to stick to toast and things that i can keep down!! its agony :-( anyone had this? i had to get my husband to take my eldest to school i couldnt move :-(( feeling sorry for myself with a naughty 2 year old here and feeling crap!


----------



## Twinminator

Shell I didn't have acid last night but I was in agony alongside you, it killed to breathe then when I laid down I had to sit bolt upright asap as it was like someone had laid an extra tonne weight on my chest and I seriously couldn't breathe. Thought i was going to have to sleep sitting up. Then I must've dropped off, woke up slumped with a cricked neck but on my back, so I straightened my neck lol, went back to sleep and this morning the chest pain's all but gone!! :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: Veeerrry odd!!

Diabetes is a ruddy minefield isn't it? I can't get my head round it, it's one of the things DH has been diagnosed with and on the surface it seems simple, but his new diet isn't making him feel any better and now I'm wondering if he's not getting enough sugar...?? I really don't get it, even after having read the leaflets. Some evenings he's talking gobbledeegook, or if he texts me it's unreadable, and I know he must be having some sort of episode, but he doesn't realise it himself. I suppose everyone's different and it's finding your own unique balance with it and that reading up can only help you so much, but it's not easy learning about it all! Any tips would be good :thumbup:

Lauren has a home visit at 2pm with the health visitors, I'm dreading it because one of them was the one who as good as told me I was worrying for nothing when i called her round a few months ago. I'm sure she was tempted to tell me the paediatrician was wrong when I spoke to her on the phone this morning... til I told her the diagnosis came from the top paed! :winkwink: I just have a paranoid hormonal feeling that she'll try to make out Lauren IS fine, or that Lauren will be uncharacteristically extrovert and playful! lol :dohh: xxx


----------



## kns

oh im sorry for everyone in pain and suffering i hope you all feel well very very soon.
i havent been pregnant and seeing what my partner has been going through really puts me off.
im sure i will change my mind when liitle one is here.
x


----------



## rottpaw

Shell's I've had the acid reflux like that as well, so bad some nights I can't even lie down. All that helps me is to eat Tums (antacid tablets). Sometimes it takes two at once. Yuck!


----------



## babytime1992

I get acid reflux really badly some nights as well, I just sit there spitting up acid and I just want to cry :(. Still don't know what makes it better some nights vs worse other nights...very unpleasant

btw. just found this thread haha I was wondering where it went!


----------



## babytime1992

oh, I'm due March 7th team blue, my names not on the original list


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i feel for you all my god i was in so much pain, just mentioned it to midwife shes gonna try get me some tablets to help. Midwife went well, bump is measuring 29 weeks so not bad! although scan said he was a biggin lol... baby was still breech and he was laying to one side heartbeat was nice and strong!!....

Hi babytime and welcome back!.... im due day before you team blue also  xx


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah you are dealing with a lot! It does sound like your DH is going low (hypoglycaemic) - all you can do is try to get him to eat or drink something high in sugar (fruit juice works well) but if he is writing things you can't read there is a big possibility he won't understand your reply - rather phone him then! He will probably only realise he has been low well after he has recovered (in fact well after his sugars read normal on the machine as the brain seems to take longer to react) 

kns when we are pregnant we moan a lot, but in the end it is all worth it - and that is what you will hopefully see at the end (even when we complain about the breastfeeding and sleepless nights and it seems hard, having the baby is far more than worth it)


----------



## Aunty E

I've had nasty heartburn with this one - gallons and gallons and gallons of milk is the only thing that's helping me. I'm drinking pints of the stuff a day.

Twin - is your OH taking medication or controlling through diet alone? It doesn't sound like he's managing it all that well, and a diabetic with low blood sugar is NO fun to be around. You've mentioned his mood swings before, and honestly his diabetes might have a lot to do with it.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for all the support. I am feeling somewhat better about things today. I'm hoping tomorrow for my blood pressure to be back to normal, and the heartbeat to be back up to 144 as well. Baby was moving a lot yesterday. It was like he was trying to apologize for scaring the hell out of me and his daddy. It reassured me that he is doing well :)


----------



## natty1985

bk from scan, ethans ventricles and head shape are completely normal, consultant is really happy with the way he is growing. Another scan in 5 weeks time to check on him and bloods taken every 2 weeks to make sure liver problem is under control.

All in all one happy bunny i can finally put the last 8 weeks of sheer hell behind us , seems like the sonographer mis-measured his ventricles at first and then the "lemon shaped head" he supposedly had, they dont know why the other consultant said that !"!!!

xx


----------



## msarkozi

glad to hear the scan went well Natty! now you can breathe some relief! :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> glad to hear the scan went well Natty! now you can breathe some relief! :hugs:


defo, ive made a vow now if i have anymore to go completely private with my scans , weve had pure hell since 20 weeks being told he has fluid on the brain etc etc totally lost all confidence in the nhs now, apart from the consultant i am under and was under with finley he has been fantastic he is brill x


----------



## msarkozi

it's amazing how they can stress us out so much during pregnancy. I still can't believe I was told I was miscarrying again, when I clearly wasn't. If I could punch that doctor in the face, I totally would!!! I'm glad you have your great news, and I hope the last 11.5 weeks go smooth for you!!


----------



## blessedmomma

natty- im sorry you have had to go thru so much crap this pregnancy. i guess to find out all is well is great, but it seems like a lot of stress could have been avoided. :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all dealing with aches and pains and especially the diabetic issues. my grandpa had diabetes and i remember every day seeming like a struggle for him. 

sarah- i hope you dont have to hear to much bologna out of your worker.

melissa- i wouldnt worry about heartbeat fluctuating too much. anywhere between 120-160 is normal. your baby was probably just a little calmer than usual at that time

hope everyone is having a good week so far!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Melissa!!! I thought 130's was too low....but now that makes me feel so much better!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe he was getting ready to nap or something:shrug:

my girls usually had hb higher than my boys, dont know why. was always between 150-160

my boys always stayed between 130-145

this one usually stays between 130-140


----------



## blessedmomma

anyone still having problems sleeping? i got about 3-4 hours last night. took forever to fall asleep, was about 12:30. then i woke up at 3:30 and couldnt fall back to sleep. fell back to sleep at 7:15 til 8 when my boys got up.

its gonna be a long day....

think im gonna take some tylenol pm's tonight before bed so it doesnt happen again:nope:


----------



## msarkozi

I googled it, and you are totally right.....120-160! I am going to breathe a huge sigh of relief!! 

I still have problems sleeping too.....I would love to have a decent sleep for once!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well im off for another attempt that baby M will play ball this time at the 4d scan! this will be our last chance so keeping everything crossed!! just not looking foward to her pressing on my tummy im full of gas and integestion still :-(


----------



## rottpaw

I hear you on the sleep issues! I seem to have several okay nights, then a couple really bad ones. I've learned that if I wake up hungry, I will not be able to sleep again until I eat something. But if I eat then try to lay down, I get horrible acid reflux. Those nights just turn into a catch 22! The last couple nights have been really cold here and I've slept better then; I think I am one who sleeps more deeply when I am not the least bit too warm. Once I start to get a little warm I sleep restlessly, and if I'm too hot I can't sleep at all. We actually turned our heat down last night because we slept so much better the first night it was really cold.


----------



## Twinminator

Natty, I have to admit my faith in the NHS has gone. I don't know if I've said this before but I've always been really wary of criticising them, not knowing the behind the scenes etc etc etc, but all my adults experiences, my family's recent (past five yrs) experiences, it's just been one fiasco after another. 
Then there was that stuff in the news recently about the highest ever statistics of old people dying in hospital of malnutrition because nobody is bothering to check if they need help eating, etc. I've seen with my own eyes situations like this happening, when i was in for chest pains a few years ago, and when DH was in last month. Older patients are treated with no respect or dignity whatsoever, it's appalling.

The worst (for me anyway, and I know you'll be horrified too) was when my girls were in special care, and I had a really important question to ask about one of their machines, and I went to the desk but the nurses were huddled round a computer ignoring me so I stood there patiently, thinking they must be discussing something really important and didn't want to interrupt, then I heard one saying whilst pointing to the screen "..and those are the shoes I'll be wearing at the reception..." They were looking at her f***ing wedding outfit, I was absolutely fuming. I didn't dare say anything at the time but that's why it was hell leaving my babies there, anything could've been happening to them, anyone could wander into the ward, they weren't in the slightest bit vigilent, not every danger is alerted by an almighty bleeping machine, they should be spending spare time looking in on their patients, not on the freaking internet :growlmad:


----------



## Nixilix

Sarah - no longer inbetween 2nd and 3rd tri!


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator said:


> Natty, I have to admit my faith in the NHS has gone. I don't know if I've said this before but I've always been really wary of criticising them, not knowing the behind the scenes etc etc etc, but all my adults experiences, my family's recent (past five yrs) experiences, it's just been one fiasco after another.
> Then there was that stuff in the news recently about the highest ever statistics of old people dying in hospital of malnutrition because nobody is bothering to check if they need help eating, etc. I've seen with my own eyes situations like this happening, when i was in for chest pains a few years ago, and when DH was in last month. Older patients are treated with no respect or dignity whatsoever, it's appalling.
> 
> The worst (for me anyway, and I know you'll be horrified too) was when my girls were in special care, and I had a really important question to ask about one of their machines, and I went to the desk but the nurses were huddled round a computer ignoring me so I stood there patiently, thinking they must be discussing something really important and didn't want to interrupt, then I heard one saying whilst pointing to the screen "..and those are the shoes I'll be wearing at the reception..." They were looking at her f***ing wedding outfit, I was absolutely fuming. I didn't dare say anything at the time but that's why it was hell leaving my babies there, anything could've been happening to them, anyone could wander into the ward, they weren't in the slightest bit vigilent, not every danger is alerted by an almighty bleeping machine, they should be spending spare time looking in on their patients, not on the freaking internet :growlmad:


Thats disgusting i belt it killed you to leave them there , your just a number with the NHS and they dont care either, they have put someone through 8 weeks of pure hell and upset because they dont know how to train their staff!!! even a private sonographer i spoke to said she left the NHS because there was too many people being allocated to one sonographer and they dont even measure everything like the thigh bones they measure one and ASSUME the other is the same well assumptions can be dangerous things IMO!!!!

Melissa, Ethans hb is rarely above 130 x We have seen him practising his breathing on the scan today which was sooo cute and made it seem really well real lol !

Blessed - im with you here i have been getting a few hours the past few nights just generally feeling uncomfy to be honest and this spd is really beginning piss me off !!!!!!!!!! excuse my french


----------



## Twinminator

Thanks NIX!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

will change it now!


----------



## Nixilix

Love it!!


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa I think the later it is in pregnancy the more stable the heartbeat becomes and so you can have much lower values and still be fine - 130 sounds good. Hopefully your BP will stabilise very soon.

Natty yay for a great scan - hopefully the rest of your pregnancy will be smoother. How many more scans will you be having?

My sister arrives tomorrow or the next day and I am looking forward to seeing her - need some close emotional support and also just a chance to chat as I don't see her all that much.

:hugs: for everyone with heartburn. I had it bad last night, but not too bad since or before then - have started gaviscon now and needed a fair amount to improve things - I think I must stay on it every night now.

I went very low again today - its been a while since that happened but I think I ran around doing too much today. I think I scared my MIL a lot and also my DD - my MIL has never seen me low before and with the pregnancy too I think I was pretty difficult (but I never remember what happened when I am that low) In some ways I am glad she now knows this pregnancy is not a walk in the park, but at the same time I also feel a little embarrassed as its usually something I try to keep hidden as much as possible as I am not myself when low and I don't like who I become.


----------



## pinkycat

Natty - im so happy for you :hugs: 

I hate the NHS, my mum had cancer (myeloma) she was having chemo and doing really well. She was in isolation, while her white blood cells? or something went to 0 so litterally no immune system before having bone marrow to build her back up. I had to drop her clean clothes off but not really go in, sterilized cups etc,filtered air into the room.
I go one day and there was a cleaner there propping the door open with a chair, FULL of a cold :gun: Yes you guessed it 2days later it hits her like a ton of bricks and she is gone within 24hrs :cry: :cry:

Sorry rant over. I didnt realise how angry i was till i started typing :blush:


----------



## Nixilix

Chrissie thats awful :( 

Im having issues with sleep also.

Went to the dentist today.Got an antiseptic mouthwash and somegel for my poorly wisdom tooth.

I just looked through some photos from the past couple of years.... OMG i miss my skinny jeans... i look so slim!!! And i miss beer!


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- im sorry you have so much going on. you have the hardest pregnancy ever!!!! your a trooper for getting pregnant and going through this again. im a wuss, i probably wouldnt do it again after all you go thru each time. :hugs:

sarah- i would have been mortified to leave my babies in those kinds of hands. its a miracle your girls came out ok in the end. i hope your baby this time doesnt have to stay in NICU at all. what horribly selfish nurses.


----------



## natty1985

Tankit - Just another one at 33 weeks with consultant again on 18.1.10. I said to OH today this will be the last time we see him now before he is born then they keep booking them in for us,,, im not complaining it means i get to see him , i have been blessed x


----------



## blessedmomma

oh for heavens sake chrissie!!!!!! how terrible :nope:

rach- how funny! i used to think of myself as slightly chubby. even though everyone told me how slim i was. now when i see pics of myself i think man i was so tiny!!!:dohh: i hope after 5 kids i can lose this weight...


----------



## msarkozi

lol Rach!!!! I miss beer too, and my prepregnancy clothes!!!! I keep thinking about how much weight I have to lose after the baby is born, and it's like oh my god, seriously?! I just hope it comes off without a struggle!


----------



## kelly brown

yay nat xx


----------



## Nixilix

me too!!! I can't believe the difference!!!! 

When the dentist asked me today if i knew what i was having, I said "yeah just a check up" then i realised she meant boy or girl!!!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: oh that just gave me a good laugh! thanks! :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey girls back and he was being a sod again!! im so gutted he really dont wanna play ball....

we got a few of his hand etc but he was covering his face and im so full of gas (dont i know it!) that it made it a wee bit blurry! first of all he wouldnt stop moving! so hard to get a pic then he decided enough was enough turned round and no word of a lie put his finger up at us!!! lol
Cheeky sod!!! i am gonna have a akward one here aint i?!...

The good news is she did feel for us and said we can come back again! so we are having to leave it till after xmas now but least we get another shot!


----------



## Nixilix

Hes a cheeky one... but least you get to go back :) xxx


----------



## codegirl

We're having trouble getting the 3D ultrasound picture too. I have such a great one of E that I would really like one of this baby too.

They are going to try again at my next ultrasound (in 2 weeks)


----------



## kelly brown

it must be naughty baby :haha::haha::haha: week ryan was the same we going back next wednesday 8pm xx


----------



## msarkozi

lol!! I think you might have your hands full with that one! I'm glad you get to go back again, and I hope he cooperates the next time!


----------



## Twinminator

Chrissie!!!!! :nope: :hugs: We've become a nation too scared to criticise the NHS, we're all meant to feel sorry for those in apparent difficult working conditions and the being under pressure, but it doesn't cost ANYthing to do your job properly and with basic human consideration for the patients, the very reason you're employed in a hospital in the first place. :growlmad: xxxxx


----------



## braijackava

Anyone have a good list of what to pack for the hospital? I havent a clue as its been sooo long since I had a baby. Well 5 years, but it seems like forever!


----------



## readynwilling

Thought i'd post some bump pics...


Spoiler


----------



## msarkozi

Brai - this is the list I was given in prenatal:

- robe & slippers
- 2-3 comfy nightgowns 
- warm socks with no slip bottom
- massage oil
- journal, pen, list of phone numbers
- lollipops, water bottles
- nipple cream for nursing
- oral hygiene - toothbrush, etc
- body wash and washcloth
- disposable facial cloths
- extra large maxi pads
- magazines/books
- music on ipod
- credit card and cash for unexpected expenses/purchases
- list of questions for doctor/nurses

then for the baby:

- baby blanket
- take home outfit
- baby hat
- baby undershirt
- car seat


- camera
- snacks
- change of clothes
- change for vending machine


----------



## braijackava

Got the crib all set up and the car seat put together. Also started a pile for baby for hospital. Makes me feel a little more ready. The crib set i really wanted was on clearance at target so i had to get it!


----------



## readynwilling

Thats awesome Brai!! I still have to build the change table then vaccum the room and organize. And yay for getting your crib set!


----------



## cupcake momma

I'm due with a boy on the 20th :]


----------



## msarkozi

I have my nursery all together (just needs my rocking chair), but I have to wash everything yet. I want to do it closer to. And I want to get the carset installed in my truck as well in January. 

I should start putting a bag together as well....I noticed one thing I don't have is undershirts. I have some onesies, but they are thicker then what an undershirt is. 

Oh I am getting so excited....I can't wait to hold my boy in my arms!!!


----------



## 2nd time

i still live in a one bed house and there will be 4 of us in there soon aghh havent even bought second cot car seat or pushchair yet let alone set anything up guess the change table is alrady set up for my dd though


----------



## Nixilix

I need the car seat and changing table but that's all the big things got. The for came but haven't put it up cause were moving again but I really want to!!! 

Can't beleive it's nearly Xmas!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Im a little scared to to take tags off stuff and wash in case J turns out to be a boy LOL. Although at my 3D scan she confirmed she was all girl... so maybe i should relax. Thats 3 ultrasounds confirming a girl. I don't know about a chair in the nursery... im stealing my FIL big lazy boy recliner for the living room. 

Im considering getting a second cheaper change table for the bathroom (main floor) so i don't have to lug stuff up and down the stairs. Ikea has them for $40 or so.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai here is the list I got from my hospital:

disposable nappies x44
surgical spirits 50ml
baby wash
baby shampoo
cotton wool roll 
baby wipes (optional)
barrier cream
nipple cream
breast pads
maternity pads
disposable panties
linen savers x10 (I am not sure why this hospital does not provide these)
telament drops (optional - for colic)
gripe water - also optional
baby oil
black pen
night clothes and toiletries for 4 days
baby clothes and blankets for 4 days
dummy (this is required if baby is in ICU but optional on the normal ward)


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I bought a playpen that has a napper station and change table area on it as well, so that I can leave it set up in the living room.....will be handy to have the changing station right there, so like you say, I don't have to go up and down the stairs every time babe needs to be changed, or napping for that matter.


----------



## readynwilling

Heres the link to what my hospital recommends

https://www.grandriverhospital.on.ca/pdf/What_to_Bring.pdf


----------



## Twinminator

Anyone whose still not sure e.g. what you are expected to provide and what your hospital will freely provide, maybe it's worth looking on your specific birthing hospital's website? I know it can differ from hosp to hosp what they will not give you like nappies for instance (ours did).
My hospital website gives a good list, not just of the things you'll need but also the things that they provide, etc etc.


----------



## msarkozi

I have a different list from the gyno as well.....but I know our hospital doesn't give diapers either, so I have to make sure to bring those. We are often released the next day, so a whole lot isn't needed, but better to have extra just in case. It is definitely worth checking with your hospital maternity ward to see if there is a specific list they can provide you.


----------



## braijackava

We are doing a little class at the hospital next month for the kids, and then we get a tour of the hospital. So I suppose I could ask then. I will do some research online. I am hoping to only stay at the hospital for a day or two.


----------



## Twinminator

braijackava said:


> We are doing a little class at the hospital next month for the kids, and then we get a tour of the hospital. So I suppose I could ask then. I will do some research online. I am hoping to only stay at the hospital for a day or two.

..or less! :thumbup: xx


----------



## codegirl

The thing that I took that really sticks in my mind from birthing Edward was CROCKS. I know it sounds crazy but when my waters broke and flooded my shoes I was so thankful that we could just wash them out and I could put them back on. Waters are GROSS between your toes :haha:


----------



## natty1985

my hospital provides nothing at all no nappy, no bottle, no milk, have to take it all in with you !!! Morons or what , im suprised they provide the pigging midwives they are that tight!! x


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

stop it natty- i almost blew milk out my nose


----------



## natty1985

its true, lol,,,, can you imagine going into labour without anything oh hang on hubby need to call at Tesco first to get my own pissing milk !!!! shocking i tell you !!!


----------



## natty1985

the other day my maternity unit shut for the night as there was no room at the inn if you were in labour you had to travel 20 miles to the next hospital !!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my! i asked my hospital what they would do if their labor unit was full. the nurse said they would have you in another room in the hospital until a room opened up. 

they seriously closed it down!!!!???? glad you werent there in labor, huh. maybe you should keep their number on hand for when you are in labor. not a good time to find out they are shut down:nope:


----------



## Tanikit

Heavens how can you shut a labour ward - at least there was somewhere else to go - I know here they sent a woman away from a clinic and she landed up giving birth on the street and the baby died - it was a big news story at the time and I was shocked that if they couldn't help at the clinic they didn't just call her an ambulance and wait til it came.
That is the least a person in the general public would do!

Had a rough day today - was singing Christmas carols to my 3 year old at 04:50 this morning to try to get her back to sleep and have been up ever since. DH is pulling his usual stunts of not coming home so I had to put her down by myself again tonight and she didn't go to bed til 21:00 so its been a long day and heaven knows when DH will be home again - my psychologist wants to see him with me as this is out of hand now and I am getting very depressed. My DH also wants me to have a C-section and this is depressing me as if that is how he feels and I go for a natural/induction then what kind of support will he even provide when I am in labour? Also had very low sugars yesterday which does make me depressed the next day and have had a huge run around with a lot of driving today.

At least I got some Christmas presents and also booked in at the hospital so I can have my 4d scan on Saturday.

Sorry for the miserable post - just down today. Trying to find the positive and at least baby is dong well and is very active.


----------



## natty1985

:hugs: Tankit


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> :hugs: Tankit

^^^^^^ and from me too!!!
If I hug you will you hug me back..? :blush: Lauren had an appointment yesterday with health visitors who assessed her in play - they clearly saw why she was diagnosed. Then today she went for a hearing test and failed, she just ignored the sounds as is very common in autism. I proved she could hear by crinkling her biscuit packet behind her and she couldn't whip round quick enough!, but she didn't pass because she didn't do the specific things on their tick-list :dohh: so now she's got to have an ABR hearing test (electrical sensors on her head) at the hospital under sedation. Why couldn't they just take my word for it?? I know it can make or break the kind of support she'll get (indeed even whether she'll get any) and that they have to have professional proof, but I could give them a million anecdotes of when she's reacted to sounds and songs and words. I could show them, but it's bloody lists and scores and box ticking, if you don't fit their box that's it :growlmad: Sorry rant over. I know all these invasive things will be for Lauren's better good in the long run, it's just hard with everything else that's going on to see her get distressed in unfamiliar environments etc. So hugging is welcome right now! :hugs: :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## natty1985

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:TWIN 

So sorry poor little Lauren is being messed about and you too for that matter :( Its all textbooks these days all theary and no practical so frustrating for mummies xxx


----------



## braijackava

Hugs twin! I was told my middle son had autism at about 3 years old. They told me he had the mind of a 12 month old. I refused to believe it, because although he was very hyper and didnt want to sit still to do or learn anything, he was very loving and a completley different kid around us. He has had special ed classes since then. After they decided he wasnt autistic, they changed it to aspbergers syndrome, or however you spell it. Then it was changed to ADHD. And they put him on meds. He acted so weird and out of it on meds, and I hated them. We switched a couple times and eventually ended up moving. He is in a much better school now that gives him his one on one time, and I have stopped giving him any meds. He is in the 2nd grade with all kids his own age, he is actually the yougest, and he is top of his math and on target for everything else.
I tell you all this because, even though there may be an issue that needs to be treated, it is not always as bad as they say it is. I think us as mothers know way more about our children than their doctors. I think doctors are way to fast to put a label on kids nowadays, and drug them up. So dont be to negative about everything. She may just need some extra help to get going in the right direction. I know the heartbreaking feeling of your child not being "normal" it is very hard. I hope things start to look up for you!


----------



## Twinminator

Thank you Brai, always good to hear others experiences xxx

And Natty, when I opened the page and saw all those hugs... then saw they were for me... well you made me :cry: !!!! :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator said:


> Thank you Brai, always good to hear others experiences xxx
> 
> And Natty, when I opened the page and saw all those hugs... then saw they were for me... well you made me :cry: !!!! :kiss: xxxxxx

awwww :) i wish we all loved close together so we could all come and give you a big group hug and Little Lauren xxxxxx 

You are a brilliant mummy to the girls and i am sure the HV do believe every word you say but i bet they see cases where people dont want to believe the things they are being told therefore they just say things to try to convince themselves. You are very diff on the other hand as you approahed this with Lauren yourself off your own back however im sure some people out there dont and dont believe it which is why the HV seems like they are not taking your word for it, but they should appreciate that you only want to do the best for Lauren x


----------



## Twinminator

I can see both sides, like, why people push for a diagnosis, esp when behaviour is a real issue and you just want/need outside support, and also I see why people want to pretend like it's not happening, because it's so bloody painful, it completely shatters your heart :nope: I had no idea I'd feel like this xx


----------



## natty1985

i cant imagine how u are feeling i really cant, but then i try to put into words that i cant imagine how you are feeling and i dont want it to sound like i think ohh thats a problem if you know what i mean because she is still Lauren and still your baby and i would hate anyone to talk about Fin like he is a problem or has a problem !! Am i making sense?

I went to his nativity today and he completely ignored what he had to do and sat and cried and played up, i was so angry i just burst into tears because its always "my child" i sort of predicted that this would happen and it made me feel like everyone was looking at him thinking what a horrible child , i get upset over things like this so god knows how i would feel if i was you ! <- again not meaning to sound like she is a problem 


Ill shut up now 

. .
.

.......

that was meant to be a picture of my mouth zipped but didnt work


----------



## Twinminator

natty1985 said:


> i cant imagine how u are feeling i really cant, but then i try to put into words that i cant imagine how you are feeling and i dont want it to sound like i think ohh thats a problem if you know what i mean because she is still Lauren and still your baby and i would hate anyone to talk about Fin like he is a problem or has a problem !! Am i making sense?
> 
> I went to his nativity today and he completely ignored what he had to do and sat and cried and played up, i was so angry i just burst into tears because its always "my child" i sort of predicted that this would happen and it made me feel like everyone was looking at him thinking what a horrible child , i get upset over things like this so god knows how i would feel if i was you ! <- again not meaning to sound like she is a problem
> 
> 
> Ill shut up now
> 
> . .
> .
> 
> .......
> 
> that was meant to be a picture of my mouth zipped but didnt work

LOL now you've made me :laugh2: xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Not about Fin, about the zip............. :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

oh i laugh about fin now little sod, his excuse was "im just too tired" too tired to walk around the class with a chicken hat on i ask you !!!!! typical man !!!!!

Yeh the zip didnt work, i have seen it on this site though where someone has a little man with a zipped mouth, ..... obviously i knew that wouldnt look quite the same , i bet your all glad i didnt have to make fins chicken costume arent you lol !! Art was never my strong point x


----------



## Twinminator

Did you make the hat tho?? Maybe that's why he wouldn't do it :rofl:


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator said:


> Did you make the hat tho?? Maybe that's why he wouldn't do it :rofl:

No school did lol if i had made the hat it would have turned out like a ******** rat lol !! x


----------



## msarkozi

Tanikit - I'm sorry if this is out of line for asking, but why doesn't he come home? I would be super pissed! :hugs:

Twin - :hugs: for you too!


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks for all the hugs.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Twin - I don't know how you are coping with everything you are dealing with right now - you'll have to give it time and also remember she is very very young still and you know early so can give her all the help she needs. In the meantime take care of yourself too.

DH came home probably around midnight though I don't know - this is very similar to what happened last pregnancy and I think he is running away - something is bothering him though he says it is all work. Tonight he says he will be out with his friends til late so I'll be alone yet again. I don't even have the energy to fight with him and if I do I know I'll see him even less. He says he does not want to go to the psychologist cause he will just land up "in trouble" but if he knows that then why doesn't he try to fix it?

Its a public holiday here today and pouring with rain . I have to work, but hopefully it will be quiet because of all the rain. Our pool will overflow soon so need to ask DH to put some of it on waste and drain some out before our house floods from it. Hope he will listen as I am not strong enough to turn that switch and drain it anymore.


----------



## Twinminator

TBH Tan, my DH was a bit like that, til all his diagnoses sunk in, and Lauren's etc, then it was full on depression..... so what you said in another post/thread yesterday may well be right..? :hugs: xxx


----------



## 2nd time

just had my 28 week scan baby is 90% a girl lol wighes about 2lb. and is transverse so hope she moves before she runs out of space anyone know the weight of there baby right now


----------



## natty1985

2nd time i went bang on 28 weeks on tuesday and he was 2lb7oz at the lowest 2lb12 highest x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my lil man was 3lbs at bang on 28 weeks last sunday x


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> my lil man was 3lbs at bang on 28 weeks last sunday x

that really is going to be a big baby !! x


----------



## braijackava

Count your blessings ladies. A friend of mine's nephew passed away yesterday from cancer, he was only 9 years old. So sad. I am feeling very sad, but very thankful for my 3 healthy kids and the healthy baby growing inside me.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## 2nd time

do you know what centile your babies are in mine seems small already


----------



## natty1985

2nd time said:


> do you know what centile your babies are in mine seems small already

how do we find that out ? x


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry to hear that brai that's very sad xx thoughts with you xx

Just had mcdonalds. Now eating a box of roses! And I'm out for din din tonight! Fatty!!

Had the sharpest pain on right under side of bump which stopped me getting up stairs. Gone now. Strange.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry to hear brai :cry::cry: just a baby still

nix- sounds like round ligament pain:shrug:

wont know a weight for mine til around 32 weeks for my next scan. should be early january.

my little guy is 1 year old today!!!!:cake:


----------



## 2nd time

it says the centile on my ultrasound report hoping that this one is a good size as dd was tiny. i also hope she moves as tranverse means c section which i ont want


----------



## natty1985

2nd time, my little man is still breach they dont seem worried about him though and i regulary feel him go from breach to head down and back little monkey hang on ill look on my scan report now where abouts does it say something and what am i looking for x


----------



## msarkozi

Brai - sorry to hear about your friend's nephew! What an awful thing.......

Nix - sounds like round ligament pain to me as well. 

I am supposed to have another ultrasound because of the pre-eclampsia, but I don't know when. I am very interested to know what the weight of my baby is. Oh, I forgot to tell you guys......I had my blood pressure checked yesterday and it was down to 128/78!!!!! yah!!!!! I think I was just stressed out on Monday when I had my appointment. I still have glucose in my urine, but he's not concerned as he did a random glucose test and it's still normal. So it's just spilling over for some reason. I go back on Wednesday again, and so I will see what it's all like next week.


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> 2nd time, my little man is still breach they dont seem worried about him though and i regulary feel him go from breach to head down and back little monkey hang on ill look on my scan report now where abouts does it say something and what am i looking for x

the centile min was 36.9 which means in the bottom 40% you can see if they put the little line graph on your report the center line is 50% or avarage so my litte girl is just below tat


----------



## natty1985

2nd time said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 2nd time, my little man is still breach they dont seem worried about him though and i regulary feel him go from breach to head down and back little monkey hang on ill look on my scan report now where abouts does it say something and what am i looking for x
> 
> the centile min was 36.9 which means in the bottom 40% you can see if they put the little line graph on your report the center line is 50% or avarage so my litte girl is just below tatClick to expand...

Where it says est fetal weight? the lottle dimond on that line?


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 2nd time, my little man is still breach they dont seem worried about him though and i regulary feel him go from breach to head down and back little monkey hang on ill look on my scan report now where abouts does it say something and what am i looking for x
> 
> the centile min was 36.9 which means in the bottom 40% you can see if they put the little line graph on your report the center line is 50% or avarage so my litte girl is just below tatClick to expand...
> 
> Where it says est fetal weight? the lottle dimond on that line?Click to expand...

yeh mine actualy says centile but the line and the dmond are whatwill tell you left of center less than avarage right of center above average


----------



## Tanikit

I get the percentiles from the ultrasound pictures they have been giving me but they do vary depending on the measurement they happen to be taking - I think mine vary around 75% (my baby was 2 pounds 12 ounces at 29 weeks) but I have seen values of lower than 50% and some as high as 95% - then again some of the percentiles were for things like the nuchal fold which she scored very low on and that is good. I am just worrying about the weight right now and also the abdominal circumference percentile compared with the head percentile as that gives me my risk for shoulder dystocia which diabetics are prone to.


----------



## 2nd time

they are keeping an eye on me coz my dd was so tiny but going on what you guys have been saying this one might be bigger


----------



## natty1985

they measured ethan between 2lb7 and 2lb12 and put 2lb 7 on my form and its still below average at that !! I had fin at 37 weeks and he was 6lb5oz so not massive just average so im not expecting a massive baby . 

Tankit my friend went at 29+1 and her baby was 2lb12 aswell :) 

My other friend went at 28 weeks and he was weighed at 2lb13 and they said he was over average ..... 

but then again what is normal?

Ethans head is nearly off the graph thingy majiggy along with his abdominal measurement x


----------



## natty1985

question for you ladies...

what do you drink ? i dont like tea and coffee i drink cold drinks, i love coke but im trying to drink more water and juice instead what does everyone else drink? x


----------



## braijackava

I have been drinking tons of milk! Also some diet soda every now and then. I need to drink more water!


----------



## Twinminator

Evenin' all.

I drink full caff tea (my vice) and warm water :blush: DH thinks it's disgusting, i call it a "half'n'half", basically a pint glass with half cold tap water and half from the kettle when he's having a brew. I can't stomach chilled-cold drinks, even in summer! (Apart from a beer of course... mmmmm, beer.... I miss beer!!!) xx


----------



## natty1985

Twin i love your 3rd n bird sentence how very clever of you :)


----------



## braijackava

I was never a big beer fan, but I sure do miss me some vodka and cranberry juice, or vodka and orange juice, or vodka and anything! Haha


----------



## natty1985

braijackava said:


> I have been drinking tons of milk! Also some diet soda every now and then. I need to drink more water!


I hate milk :( wish i liked it for the heartburn !!


----------



## braijackava

I love milk for some reason. I have to buy skim milk, or otherwise I think I would have gained 20 pounds from the milk alone. 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> question for you ladies...
> 
> what do you drink ? i dont like tea and coffee i drink cold drinks, i love coke but im trying to drink more water and juice instead what does everyone else drink? x

diet coke ( i know its bad) and sqash well diluted so its nearly water i dont like water


----------



## msarkozi

I drink a lot of the frozen juice that you mix with water, and I usually have one diet pop a day (which I want to quit). I usually have a glass of skim milk a day, chocolate milk often, and I have been starting to drink a lot more water as well. I also have one mocha every morning when I get to work. I drink over 2 litres a day, and I still can't quench my thirst. So so thirsty all the time!


----------



## natty1985

2nd time diet cola is ok you can have 4 cans diet cola a day obv if u dnt have any other caffeine but saying this I still feel so guilty drinking it !!! I hate water also so I'm trying weak juice but I like fresh orange is this ok ? X


----------



## rottpaw

I drink mostly water, not because I like it but because I already struggle with low blood sugar most of the time, so anything sugary just aggravates that problem for me. I also can't stand to drink anything fizzy with a meal, so that helps eliminate soda LOL!

I drink a lot of hot chocolate this time of year (make my own using milk, cocoa and brown sugar) and then I buy chocolate milk to keep at work for during the day. 

Natty orange juice is great for its nutritional content, but just remember that your body basically treats it like straight sugar. So if you have some try to have it with a meal or some protein to balance the sugar. The acid in it can also aggravate heartburn, if you are having that issue. I definitely am LOL!

Melissa S - I was glad to see they are checking you for the glucose issue, because extreme thirst can be a sign of diabetes. But you are probably just like me. It's been so freaking cold here that all the indoor heat is drying me out!! I am having more trouble staying hydrated this winter than I do in the summers! 

As for me, I am happy to report that I passed my 3 hour glucose test! :happydance:! It was NOT fun so I am glad it was worth it and I got good news!


----------



## readynwilling

Im drinking 1 green tea in the morning, 1 pop (soda) in the afternoon and the rest of the time its water. I put milk on my oatmeal at breaky. I have the occasional glass of juice.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Angela. It does seem weird that I have some symptoms of diabetes, but yet my glucose is completely normal. For my glucose test, it was 6.5, and yesterday when they did the random one, it was 7.3. I am thinking it might be the dry winter, as my skin is so dried out too right now.


----------



## braijackava

Oh my this dry winter is killing me. I thought the antibiotics kicked the bronchitus out, but i am still coughing and all snotty. Yet i can't sleep at night because my nose is so dry it hurts to breath. I got 3 hours of sleep last night and that was with a humidifier and nasal spray. Not looking forward to tonight.


----------



## msarkozi

try a sinus rinse. The doctor told me to use that when I was all congested, and it actually helped. I did mine for about a week....I think once or twice a day....


----------



## braijackava

Thanks maybe i will have to run to walgreens tomorrow if i don't feel better.


----------



## msarkozi

I warn you though, don't accidentally swallow any of it!!! I ended up throwing up, lol! It's just a saline solution, and it does so not taste good at all!!!!!


----------



## codegirl

I drink a LOT of crystal light. I use to just put lemon in my water but then with Edward I got such bad heartburn I had to stop and I got on the habit of crystal light. Now that's pretty much all I drink.

And it's GD friendly :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

that's a good idea....I should switch to that instead of drinking the mccain frozen juices.


----------



## rottpaw

I too have had to stop putting lemon in my water (which I love) because over the day it will really contribute to my heartburn. I try to drink at least 32 oz of water while I'm at work during the day, and I'm going to have to step that up because like Brai my nose feels so dry it hurts to breathe. It finally warmed up here a bit today (55 degrees feels positively balmy, after 11!) So that may help. We also had to bring out the humidifier in the bedroom at night. It's leaking and driving hubby crazy, but I told him no way can I live without it right now LOL!


----------



## kns

HI
what have i missed?
i havent been on in few days.
found out yesterday that there is a redundancy in my department.
only 4 of us as it is, and 3 are at risk with 1 redundancy including myself.
the other 2 have been here for between 10 and 20 years so looks like its me going.
im still in training and dont know the job aswell as the others.
so i'll be made redundant 31st Jan 2011 and lewis is due 27th Feb but think he will be early, just dont seem to be having much luck recently

how is everyone else?
x


----------



## natty1985

kns said:


> HI
> what have i missed?
> i havent been on in few days.
> found out yesterday that there is a redundancy in my department.
> only 4 of us as it is, and 3 are at risk with 1 redundancy including myself.
> the other 2 have been here for between 10 and 20 years so looks like its me going.
> im still in training and dont know the job aswell as the others.
> so i'll be made redundant 31st Jan 2011 and lewis is due 27th Feb but think he will be early, just dont seem to be having much luck recently
> 
> how is everyone else?
> x

oh KNS your work are shit !!!! :hugs
do you have everything for Lewis now? i had a dream the other night you had had Lewis and posted on here telling us all it was v real x


----------



## kns

wow natty lets hope its just a deram and not a preminition.
looking at benefits today it looks like id get more on benefits than i do working full time thats before lewis is here.
but wont know until 31st jan when i go to the jobcentre unemployed!!! thats something i have never been since i was 12!!!!
how are you getting on natty?
x


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: KNS. Sometimes when people are in their jobs for a long time the new person is more valuable to them (the person who was there 20 years). Are you sure they are letting you go. Maybe they will offer a nice severance package to the 20 year person.


----------



## natty1985

Im ok thanks KNS yes i hope its just a dream too how is little Lewis? xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone!!

Hope ya all well??...

Had a strange call today from the midwife to say i had to go and get some iron tablets as my bloods were very low in iron and im anemic?!?! very strange as ive felt ok... anyone had this? xx


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> Hope ya all well??...
> 
> Had a strange call today from the midwife to say i had to go and get some iron tablets as my bloods were very low in iron and im anemic?!?! very strange as ive felt ok... anyone had this? xx

i dont, but my friend does has done in every pregnancy and you cant tell and she cant tell either yet she has to have them v strange isnt it lol its really common apparently x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

it is strange lol, i mean i was feeling ill last week and im tired alot but hey thats pregnancy right??!!?? lol 

Ah well i just hope it dont play havic with my ibs last thing i need!! xx


----------



## natty1985

i think if it gets bad the signs are literally tiredness? but yeh nearly hitting the 30week mark i think were all starting to feel a bit shattered so suppose you didnt notice, its not a bad thing really if you cant tell you have it lol xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Oh girls imnso poorly. I have the most painful chest cough and ache all over. Think I might have a fever but can't check til I get home as at my mums for some tlc. I vomited earlier all over the bed. I never suprise vomit and it really snuck up on me :(


----------



## kns

Shell yeah we had same don't know why. 

Natty he is just causing mummy pain x


----------



## Twinminator

Nixilix said:


> Oh girls imnso poorly. I have the most painful chest cough and ache all over. Think I might have a fever but can't check til I get home as at my mums for some tlc. I vomited earlier all over the bed. I never suprise vomit and it really snuck up on me :(

:hugs: Poor Nix!!!!!

(Although I'm glad I can just give you a smiley hug and not a real one, just in case you surprise-vomit again... lol)

Get well soon, keep drinking water, don't be worried to in case it makes you vomit more, it's vital plus you'll absorb some if not all. xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Cheers babe got blood and protien in urine so got penicillin from docs and more paracetamol. Gonna keep drinking xx


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Nix - sounds awful. Hope you will feel better soon.

Definitely feeling exhausted again these days - went Christmas shopping today and we weren't even out all that long and I needed to wee 5 times while out and also to just sit down and drink juice. I decided that Christmas shopping might be a good thing to try when around 37 weeks as a way to bring on premature labour - the BH were bad during the shopping. Anyway, I did actually get quite a bit done so that was good.


----------



## Lady-K

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/9732/c73e5b08692aba2e45a9377.gif

Almost didn't notice! Crept up quick. Joining the rest of you on the downhill slope now


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Lady-K - won't be long before we are talking labour and shows and so on - although I am still not ready for that yet - I know this baby has to come out sometime, but somehow I haven't got around to really thinking about it much.


----------



## blessedmomma

rach- does not sound good, take care of yourself hun!

tanikit- im the same way. i even notice if i leave and just do a little shopping im exhausted the rest of the night. sometimes even have backaches, hipaches, lower tummy pressure, or my feet swelling. my hubby does pretty much all of our grocery shopping...

lady-k- yay for 3rd tri!!!!


----------



## natty1985

Morning Ladies 

Its snowingggg :) 

I just managed to brave it to go to the shop to get some essentials and now were staying in until Monday when i have to go for bloods its just not worth risking going out x

Nix hope your feeling better x


----------



## natty1985

kns said:


> Shell yeah we had same don't know why.
> 
> Natty he is just causing mummy pain x

Awwww bless him, how is mummy ? x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

its snowing here too!! we are having a lazy day have 2 snotty boys who are overtired too arggghh so its abit of a non lazy day for me with these 2 keeping me on my toes lol


----------



## Twinminator

We've had more snow but not settled thank goodness, just subzero temps and paths still bumpy-rubbly with frozen solid slush and piles of shovelled snow and ice from people's drives etc. 
Poor Em hadn't been out of the house for 3 weeks! (Lolly had been out to appointments but Em stayed behind) so I got the buggy out and braved a walk into the village, bloody good exercise, pushing a buggy the size and weight of a full shopping trolley over ice-rubble and up&down hills! :thumbup:
(Deserved my two chunky cheese and chutney sandwiches when I got back lol!) xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Snowing here too - DS & I are full of cold so having an indoor day today. Yesterday was the kiddies christmas get togeather which foolishly I had agreed to hold at my house. 

Hope everyone has everything they need in order to enjoy the snow.


----------



## Twinminator

Long time no hear, Cathryn! :hugs: Hope all's well (aside from the germs lol) xx


----------



## Tanikit

Hope everyone is well - can't believe the weather you guys are getting. We had flooding with rain a couple days back, but today is hot and we are back in the swimming pool. 

I am feeling thoroughly exhausted - part low sugar levels and part lack of sleep.

Went for a 4d scan today but my baby was facing backwards and would not turn no matter how hard we tried to get her to - so didn't get any good shots - wh well she'll be here in not too many weeks now anyway.

Also saw the maternity ward today and it seems nice enough - at least the rooms are all small (two beds max though there are private rooms) and the labour ward has big rooms which is nice. So at least I know where to go now and have met some of the nurses.


----------



## Twinminator

Naughty Tanikit Junior! :winkwink:

Seeing where it's all going to happen is great for focussing the brain on what's to come, don't you think?? makes it all seem real xx

Please allow me this mini rant: what kind of idiots give a 22 month old toddler, with or without autism, an _afternoon_ appointment for a procedure that means nil by mouth for six hours prior to it????????????????

Because she failed her hearing test (common practice to rule out deafness when diagnosed autistic, but is a nonsense because it's part of their condition that they ignore) she's got to have a more invasive hearing test at the hospital that involves her being sedated. Got the appointment letter today, it's scheduled for 5th Jan, but now have to stew in my own hormone-fuelled juices til Monday before anyone's available to rearrange the appointment for her. No doubt putting her back another fortnight or something in the process! AAAGH! :brat:

Deep breath* aah. I'm fine now. Thank you for listening. :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## natty1985

Twinminator said:


> Naughty Tanikit Junior! :winkwink:
> 
> Seeing where it's all going to happen is great for focussing the brain on what's to come, don't you think?? makes it all seem real xx
> 
> Please allow me this mini rant: what kind of idiots give a 22 month old toddler, with or without autism, an _afternoon_ appointment for a procedure that means nil by mouth for six hours prior to it????????????????
> 
> Because she failed her hearing test (common practice to rule out deafness when diagnosed autistic, but is a nonsense because it's part of their condition that they ignore) she's got to have a more invasive hearing test at the hospital that involves her being sedated. Got the appointment letter today, it's scheduled for 5th Jan, but now have to stew in my own hormone-fuelled juices til Monday before anyone's available to rearrange the appointment for her. No doubt putting her back another fortnight or something in the process! AAAGH! :brat:
> 
> Deep breath* aah. I'm fine now. Thank you for listening. :thumbup: :winkwink:


I meant to quote not thank !! 

Are they for real ?


----------



## MumtoJ

Sarah, I know what with work and one bug after another I've just been in self presevation mode, work eat sleep, but am now off work until the 4th Jan so hoping to be a bit more socialble ... Sorry to hear everything you are going through, whilst I've not been through it myself, my sister has special needs that now requires 24/7 care it took my mum years before anyone listened and she had it confirmed that there was a problem so although its overwhelming at the moment the fact it has been recognised that there is something to look at means that your on the right path. But also as others have said, if you slow down the process for a while it may do you the world of good so you have time to take breath and stock, so phone on monday and don't worry if it delays things by a while as it may be just what you need to give you the breathing space. With regards to your OH unfortunately you can't "make" him do anything only support him when he is ready to move forward and until then you may need to be a bit selfish for your own, your DD's and your bubs sake. Does he have a good relationship with any of his family members, could you bring them up to speed and see if they could offer some support to him in the short term?

Tankit, also sending you big hugs and hoping you get some respite from both the lows and lack of sleep / support soon - whilst my OH shows no interest in the actual pregnancy I know if I need him to do anything I can ask and he will do it.

And to everyone else hello, big hugs to those not feeling great whether it be SPD or one of these bugs doing the rounds.


----------



## braijackava

Random question. Is anyone else planning on doing weight watchers and nursing after baby is born?


----------



## msarkozi

I'm counting on breast feeding to help me lose the weight quickly, and spending time going for walks when the weather is nice. 

Here is another random question - does anyone else find that their fingers are going numb??


----------



## pinkycat

Hello ladies :flower:
My laptop broke the other day so iv borrowed MIL's for a few days and i havent had chance to read what iv missed. I hope everyone is ok.
Brai- i intend to BF and do WW when baby is born, i know iv put on loads of weight on :cry: but im determined to get it off again


----------



## braijackava

Random question. Is anyone else planning on doing weight watchers and nursing after baby is born?


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, don't plan on doing ww but will breastfeed and if this one is anything my last my diet ends up so restricted that I end up loosing most of the weight that way, mine is more of an issue of muscle tone so lots of walking in store for me.

Melissa, the numbness sounds like carple tunnle syndrome, if it is it should clear up after bubs is here, its to do with the ligiment softening

Maybey Santa will bring you a new Laptop Pinky


----------



## msarkozi

good thinking Cathryn. I never even thought of that. That totally makes sense. So looks like another 10 weeks of CTS, lol!


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa yes, my fingers have been going numb for a good few weeks already - I think it is carpal tunnel - mostly in my right hand at night, but has happened in my left hand.

No I will not be doing weight watchers - I am hoping the breastfeeding (and the severe drop in insulin that accompanies birth) as well as looking after a baby and a toddler will get the weight off - it worked last time and I lost more than I had gained.


----------



## msarkozi

I have been finding it happening at night too, but today it keeps happening throughout the day....it's rather annoying. I will be glad when it goes away


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Sarah!!

Sorry to hear you ladies are getting more snow! 

I finished up the baptism cake for my bf's little girl:





I lost about 60 lbs using Jenny Craig last year. I will start by just hoping bf'ing and getting some activity in when the snow melts but when i get down the last 20 lbs i will likely do the jenny craig 20 lbs for $20 cause i know the program works for me.


----------



## msarkozi

that is gorgeous!!! awesome job Sara!!! I wish you lived closer so you could make me cakes!! :)

I lost 56 pounds on UWeightLoss last year, but it was friggin expensive! I had gained a little of it back, and now with all the weight I have gained from pregnancy, I am over what my highest weight ever was. So I am praying to god that breastfeeding removes all the pregnancy weight, and even some extra! I am determined to get back to what I was before from the diet!


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah me too! I got down to 135 and was around 140-143 when i got pregnant. I want to get down to 140 again, im sitting around 180 right now :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

oh I wish!!! I was down to 170 on my diet, and then I crept up to about 185. Then when I got pregnant, I gained quite a bit of weight right away, and then I mc'd and never lost the weight. Then I was pregnant right after again, and boom 15 pounds right off the bat again! So now I'm 242!!! I feel disgusting, but I'm thankful I don't look my weight at all. So I want to get back down to 170 or even lower!!! I just hope it's not a struggle!! The doctor told me that my weight is all the water retention, especially since I have quite bad swelling, but it doesn't make me feel better at all.....


----------



## braijackava

I am looking at losing about 100 pounds after baby. I want to get back down to 140. Breastfeeding alone did not work for me with daughter. But breastfeeding on weight watchers works wonders, doesn't even feel like a diet and it is soooo cheap. So i think i will try that again.


----------



## msarkozi

Brai - I will be looking about the same too.....so you are going to have to keep me motivated :)


----------



## braijackava

Its a plan! I hate losing weight, it is soooo hard! I havent been 145 since I was 17, when my son was 1 year old. He is now almost 11! My ds2 and dd where really close together and my body did not like it. Since then I have no excuse, but poor motivation. So maybe if I have a couple people to talk to with the same goals, and the extra calories burned from nursing, I can do better this time.


----------



## msarkozi

I agree, it's really hard! I've always been chunky, and this is one time in my life where I want to be in good shape so I can be active with my child.


----------



## MumtoJ

Sarah, that cake is fab - I wouldn't want to cut into it.

With the weight loss, I am happy to take it slow, I'd rather lose the weight over a long period of time than try and do it as soon as bubs is here, but last time I had a section so needed to allow my body to heal first. But I am also quite lucky I don't know what I currently weigh (MW tomorrow so will ask) but don't think I've put on much other than baby but time will tell. With DS they pumped me so full of fluids due to blood loss that I ballooned from a UK10 to a UK16 and was having to wear OH's track pants etc but I eventually wee'd and breastfed all the fluids out so who knows what'll happen this time.

On other news, DS and I are still full of cold but at least he is sleeping ok and taking some paracetamol to help with the aches etc without any fuss. My MIL is down south visiting reletaves pre Xmas and was planning on catching the coach back today but it looks like its been cancelled, so just waiting for the 8am update (at almost 9am) online to see if they have started operating again or if we are going to have to go get her so fingers crossed they start running (selfishly I don't feel up to a 5 hour return journey today).

Hope everyone else is doing well and not suffering too many 3rd tri symptoms

xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls...

with weigh loss i plan on joining back at slimming world after, i dont plan to breastfeed this time, i have so many problems with my boobies i am gonna do straight to formula... i am gonna get the slimfast out the first couple weeks though, this isnt for a quick fix its cuse i always find after having a baby my appetite increases something stupid as we have eaten so much when pregnant that jumping into just a cutting down diet i find hard, ironically a more stricter less food diet like slimfast just gets my body 'used' to not so much food and theres no way of 'cheating' well unless i completely fail and empty the cupboards of course hahaha!! that will shrink my tummy a wee bit ready for a 'proper' healthy eatin diet!  im already dyein to go back to the gym but know i have to wait 6 weeks post natal for that!!


----------



## Aunty E

I had rank CTS last time - it's actually much better this time, I think because of the weather. Last time I was in the third tri during a really hot summer. Lots of water is the key, and it does go eventually after the birth. It took me a few months to get the feeling back completely, but I hadn't been able to feel anything in my hands for the last two months of pregnancy at all. So it was pretty bad!

Last time I put on more weight while BFing than during the pregnancy (if you don't include the baby and the placenta). But that's because I pigged out on chocolate, I had a massive sweet craving when I was feeding her. I didn't really bother losing the weight, because I knew we'd be having another soonish, but I'll make the effort this time. I'll just cut out chocolate though, that normally does it for me ;)


----------



## 2nd time

going by my past record i will prob be pregnant again within a few weeks so might use tat as my weightloss lol 9lb down this preg already.


----------



## Tanikit

I have a feeling I lost weight both with breastfeeding and all the exercise I got last time rocking my daughter to sleep - I used to pace the house (and we had a very long passage) and also go for walks around the block a lot. How I will manage to do that with a preschooler who needs to sleep too I am not sure - also can't imagine even walking around the block with my oldest and certainly not at the pace I used to when it was just her in a pram. Then again maybe looking after a preschooler and a baby will be enough - who knows?

Very tired today again and work starts again tomorrow though I really am counting the days now til I stop work. I think I only have 5 working days left with gaps inbetween because of all the public holidays.


----------



## braijackava

A few weeks! :wacko: I would go bonkers. More power to you! I want to be not pregnant and lose the weight, save some money, get settled again after we move etc.. before we decide if we want one more. I really dont think my body could handle another pregnancy right away in the condition it is in.


----------



## Twinminator

Tanikit, just a thought but a buggy board attached to the back of the pram for your DD may help you go for a decent walk with both children? xx


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> A few weeks! :wacko: I would go bonkers. More power to you! I want to be not pregnant and lose the weight, save some money, get settled again after we move etc.. before we decide if we want one more. I really dont think my body could handle another pregnancy right away in the condition it is in.

i was joking lol been pregnant for 18 months already lol want a break now so i can have a xmas drink nextt year lol


----------



## braijackava

Yeah i have thought about just having one more straight away after this one, but i don't think i could handle it.


----------



## Aunty E

I have to say, I'm not convinced my body was ready for another pregnancy so soon after Mogling. I've not felt as well this time, although I think that is largely to do with not cycling to work or fencing anymore. Before Mogling I got a good ninety minutes exercise every day, and three hours of fencing every week. I can't imagine finding the time to do that now with a toddler, so maybe there was never a chance of having as easy a pregnancy as the first time...


----------



## Twinminator

_Mogling_. That's so cute! Poor Lauren has so many nicknames, can't help it, it went from Lauren to Lolly, then Lollipop, then I accidentally said Pollilop one day so now it's sometimes Polly, and more recently she's been called Polly Pocket. :dohh: I do try to address _her_ by her proper name tho, the less confusion for her the better :thumbup: just try to use them now when talking about her. :)

Ladies, advice if you can, I've got my 28 week growth scan tomorrow to make sure she's big enough (I know I know, sorry, there are some of you who'd probably prefer a _slightly_ lighter baby than a whopper....! lol) and I just wondered what they will or _can_ do if she is measuring small (when she's curled up she gives me a decent sized bump but today for instance, she's all but disappeared again :dohh: ) ..??
I know if a baby is measuring particularly big, they can help you have it a bit early if needs be, but too small? What's the procedure? 

I'm asking you lot rather than waiting for tomorrow, so if it's not a pleasant answer I won't break down in front of a total stranger LOL!! After this past week especially, I can't cope with the tiniest things right now! :dohh: xxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Twin,

If she is measuring small they will monitor to see if she is still growing, they will try and check the bloodflow from the placenta to bubs, but if she has stopped growing they will discuss early delivery as she may be better out than in but if she is just a little dot and still growing they will leave her put, also bump size isn't always a good indicator of baby size as she just maybe good at hiding in there. Hence why they want to do a scan, that way they can check development, size, fluid levels etc.

Don't worry about crying in front of strangers with everything going on in your world maybe its what you need to do, you might even get some dishy dr giving you a hug ...


----------



## MumtoJ

Just rang for my 28 week blood results - been told I need Iron tablets which I really want to avoid, I remember someone mentioning a natural iron that you mix with water or something, if anyone remembers it can you let me know - ta. HB was 10.1 which would explain why I am so so tired


----------



## Twinminator

Dishy doctor... hmm, don't think I'd be that lucky LOL!!! :winkwink: The only male sonographer I've seen has knuckles to the floor and an ape-like expression to match, and the consultants are too old even for me :rofl:

SPATONE! I use it, I swear by it. It's sachets of naturally iron-rich spring water that is best mixed with fruit juice for efficient absorbency (iron and vitC complement each other). You can get it from Tesco definitely, in an orange box, £4ish for 14 daily sachets, but you can take two a day if you're low. AND they've had _3 for 2_ for ages on all their supplements, sod's law it'll be over now, but it's worth looking! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkycat

mumtoj- think its called spatone or something like that. They have it in boots
got to pick lamb (yes twin EVERYONE calls Laura lamb) up from her xmas party. poor kid she never gets called by her name :haha:


----------



## pinkycat

sorry twin posted at same time. 
Iv got a new laptop thingy, its a little pink netbook from santa :happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

Twin I don't think they should decide anything based on one scan - so don't let them! Bascially they will just want to check if she is small or not - if she is they should schedule another ultrasound to see if she grows adequately in the time they give her relative to what she weighs now. There are certain things that cause babies to stop growing and then they do get them out early, but maybe she is just small or maybe you are just small and she is normal size.

MumtoJ that is a low Hb reading - hope the iron will help and you can get more energy soon.

Twin thanks for the advice - will look and see if they sell buggy boards here or not as it should help a lot. 

I am very very tired too though it may just be the heat and this time of year and perhaps also the stage of pregnancy. DH is trying to be a bit more emotionally attached though I am not sure he understands what that means - at least he is trying and I am noticing. Just hoping he won't be working late on 24 December since they have moved their project deadline to then which I think is really really stupid. Oh well.


----------



## Twinminator

Ha, I sometimes call one or t'other of them "little lambie" LOL. 

Emily quite often gets called Emelina, and we sing the Thumbelina song to her (but replacing Thumbelina with Emelina), as she's such a little dot. :cloud9:


----------



## MumtoJ

Thanks Twin / Pinky will have to go on a mission later and see if I can find some - have to go out to the MW later anyway. If not OH can try on his way home from work

Tankit HB is the red blood cell count and mine is registering as anemic (sp?) which I was pretty sure of I think for women it should be around 12, and I've always struggled with maintaining that type of level, I tend towards anemia and low blood pressure normally and they get worse during pregnancy.

Jacobs only real nickname is monster or monkey or trouble, he quite likes being called monster and recenlty had his face painted as one I will try and put it as my avitar as whenever I post pics it never works.


----------



## Twinminator

Jacob looks so much older on that photo! Did you do the face? Very artistic, looks good!

Tan, men and work :dohh: don't get me started LOL :dohh: :dohh:

I'm not toooo worried about tomorrow, but just didn't want any more nasty surprises that's all. Forewarned is forearmed and all that :thumbup:


----------



## MumtoJ

Twin, wish I was that artistic - he had it done at one of his friends birthday parties.

I so wish these BH would go p*ss off for a while they are really bugging me.


----------



## Twinminator

Are you drinking enough fluids? I seem to be getting dehydrated recently, my wee is mucky brown it's so concentrated (sorry tmi) but despite knowing and trying to remedy it, I either can't physically swallow that much liquid, or i make a drink and get waylaid by the twins or something, etc etc. I drink loads in the night, I refill my pint glass with water at least once, if not twice, in the wee small hours. It seems to be the only time I can really chug a good drink. But still not enough. And I get tired / BHs / constipated, you name it, when dehydration is at its worst. 

I got taken to hosp a few weeks before twins were born with pre-eclampsia symptoms but it was just dehydration, it's astounding just how much you have to drink to stay afloat...


----------



## MumtoJ

Probably not drinking as much as I should - really struggling to find something to drink that I find palatable, oj gives me heartburn, milk makes me feel sick, the taste of all the squashes just doesn't taste right, water is ok but I need it to be ice cold, drinking peppermint tea but it does give me terrible wind, fennel tea is good for wind but can't stand the taste at the mo, anything fizzy makes me bloated and then when I burp anything else in my stomach comes up as well.

So currently today I have had 1 cup of coffee and 5 cups of peppermint tea and a pint of apple and blackcurrent squash.

need to go pee in a bottle and head out to the MW - back later


----------



## Tanikit

Apple and blackcurrant squash sounds nice - they have put so much lime in our water that it looks vile when it comes out the tap and though it settles clear I hate to drink it now. 

I have also been getting a lot of BH but have probably just been doing too much - they were very strong when I tried to remove the pool net today and also when I stood too long at work and I know they get worse if I get stressed. Maybe I should also drink more especially in this heat.

Is anyone really struggling to sleep? I keep thinking I should go to bed early but I land up in a lot of pain in bed and then it seems pointless and I am always up by 05:00 anyway because by then I can't stand the pain. Any ideas to make it better would be good though I have tried quite a few already.


----------



## msarkozi

I have the same issues with sleeping! It hurts!! I try to keep on my left side, but since that's the side I have the pelvic pain on, it doesn't last long, and then I am in quite a bit of pain. So I end up going to my back and right side, but it's hurting for the rest of the night. I even tried sleeping sitting propped up last night, with the heating pad on my back, but it didn't help. It was as if my bladder was being pushed on more that way. I don't know what else to do either.


----------



## MumtoJ

Well back from MW and OH doing story time with DS so have a quick 5 mins. It started snowing again just as we were putting on coats, drove down as too far to walk which was a bit of a nightmare. Did manage to get the Spatone (thanks girls) boots had it for 3 for 2 for box's of 28 so got three box's and managed to have enough advantage points to pay for it - bonus!!!

First fundal height mesurement taken today and I'm measuring 33 weeks based on my "customised" chart from DS's birth weight... MW not worried but will be interesting to see how it progresses, I know last time they ended up scaning me and were happy but then I was scheduled to have a section anyway. Heard heartbeat which always makes DS smile, he knows its the baby and gets all cooey and soppy. Weighed myself and have put on 10kg so quiet a bit but I think it is mainly bump & baby as things like my bra size have stayed the same (cup gone up but band the same).

I'm okay sleeping at the moment but wake up about 4 am and struggle to get back to sleep, with DS I used to resort to having a bath during the night and falling asleep in it (not highly recommended) but it worked for me. I am usually in bed between 9:30 and 10:30 and up around 6ish.

Hope everyone else is doing well, and not getting even more snowed in...


----------



## Twinminator

Glad you had a good appointment Cathryn, but 33 wks?? Yikes, you're only about 29 and a bit... is that right? Hope the Spatone works for you, I know OJ is giving you heartburn at the mo, but if you can stomach it, it'll help you absorb the iron loads better :thumbup:

Re sleeping, I am having to alternate sleeping in bed and sleeping on the sofa - too many nights in a row in bed and my left hip/pelvic bone gets reeally sore from where I'm laying on it (our bed is too hard for me); our sofa is so comfy for falling sleeping on (and nuzzled into the sofaback, it stops me rolling onto my back), but perhaps a tad tooo soft, because if I sleep more than a few nights on there, I get backache during the day because it hasn't supported my weight well enough. I always struggle to get off it in the morning too, as I've gone stiff :dohh:. 
I don't think there's any simple answer sadly... softened ligaments + additional weight + other pregnancy discomforts = rubbish sleep! Sigh! xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I think giving birth is going to be our only solution to getting a comfy sleep again! Sigh is right!!


----------



## Twinminator

msarkozi said:


> I think giving birth is going to be our only solution to getting a comfy sleep again! Sigh is right!!

Yeah, and no sooner are we physically able to get comfy and sleep well again, we'll have a newborn determined not to let us!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

oh yes! I am so hoping my little guy is a sleeper! Although they told us in prenatal class that we are to feed every 3 hours, and if they are sleeping, we are to wake them to feed. I am not too sure about that part. Did you do that?


----------



## Twinminator

They need the nutrients and it's up to us to ensure they get it, and not let them go too long without milk, it is very very common to feed every 3 to 4 hours. For the first month or two anyway. Then they'll gradually start taking proportionately more in their day feed and sleep longer at night. Some people believe it's better to 'feed on demand' i.e. when they cry for it, but then you run the risk of having a baby who gets into a habit of 'snacking', and you'll be feeding on and off all the freaking time then. With the twins, I was strongly advised to get them into a 3/4 hourly routine and it was great, because I could sort of plan my day better, e.g. going out, I could think "Right, they fed at 2pm, so I've got til about 5-5.30pm to do X,Y or Z before I need to get ready to feed again" and they got used to the regularity. xx


----------



## Twinminator

PS any more than four hours between feeds is generally thought of as too long a gap for a newborn xx


----------



## msarkozi

Good to know. I've heard people saying that if they aren't waking to be fed, then they aren't hungry. So I was like well which do you do?! I think they told us they want to see the baby feeding 8 times a day, and more if they need to gain weight. My friend had her baby 5 weeks early, and had to feed every 2 hours, and of course the baby would take almost an hour to feed, so my friend was only getting an hour of sleep at a time. 

I keep thinking about it, do you set an alarm to go off every few hours? or do you rely on yourself waking up on your own? I'm guessing I will need to set an alarm for myself.


----------



## braijackava

I think having a schedule is a fabulous idea. For me though i never had one. I breastfed my daughter for 12 months, no bottles or pumping or formula. I did it all on demand. It was easy for me though because i wasn't working and didn't mind her snacking if the wanted to. The weird thing is she kind of put herself on her own schedule. So i think it is up to you. Obviously if you miss a feeding by an hour or two, your baby will not starve. But again you know what's best. Do what works best for you.


----------



## Twinminator

If you need the alarm you will be lucky lol. Even if it's not milk they want, they'll wake for something else, nappy, boredom, etc etc. Even if they are pretty content and aren't constantly hungry like some babies can be, it will take them a while to know the difference between night and day, and to be more restful in darkness than in daylight.
It's so easy to forget the first few weeks, and those people who are telling you about longer gaps between feeds in the night time hours are likely remembering things from e.g. two week old baby onwards. 
Even if your baby settles at night really quickly compared to other babies, I'd be stunned if you actually DO need an alarm, besides which, every sniff, snuffle, cough, or lack of noise! will have you on wide-eyed red alert :flower: xx


----------



## msarkozi

oh great, no sleep!!! lol! 
I don't plan on having the baby sleeping in my room, as the nursery is right next to us, so I will hear anything. I want him to be used to his crib right off the bat. I will have the baby monitor right next to me though, just in case. I just hope I don't screw him up kind of thing!!! :wacko:


----------



## braijackava

Yeah twin those first few weeks are very easy to forget! I can't imagine how you did it with two! What a woman!


----------



## Twinminator

Blissful ignorance is a wonderful thing! Once you're at home on your own with these two tiny bleeting creatures, it's too late to change your mind or put one back LOL! :rofl: But despite it feeling like the slowest weeks of your life at the time, it IS just a matter of weeks before they get a sense of night and day, then things do get better. 
And Mel you won't be screwing anyone up hun!!! :hugs: If you think of the hundreds of thousands of babies born every day, all with mothers doing things their own way, as per their own ideals and own cultures, faiths, upbringings, circumstances, etc etc etc, and there's no one way that's best, billions of well rounded people roam this earth, all with very different upbringings. Love is the universal key to being a happy child,( regardless of whether they got milk every hour or every four hours LOL!) :flower: xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

I honestly could not imagine what it would be like with twins, or even other multiples! I like how you say though it's too late to put one back, lol! I guess it is something you learn to manage though. 

awe thanks!! I just want to make sure he is going to be given the best to my ability. I think I am going to be scared for a bit at first, especially with the whole waiting for the cord to fall off, bathing, and his soft spot. Either that, or it will be a natural instinct once he is here. 

My OH is getting nervous and scared as the days are winding down. I'm feeling pretty calm about it, but I have a feeling that will change once my water breaks!


----------



## MumtoJ

I just remember being on Auto for those first couple of weeks as my DS was such an eater and not a sleeper and just sleeping down stairs so OH could get some sleep as he was working.

DS didn't sleep through until he was over 1 hoping this one does a bit better with sleep


----------



## msarkozi

oh my goodness, I couldn't imagine them not sleeping through the night for that long. I am praying for that to happen sooner rather then later. Otherwise it's going to be pretty hard on me when I return back to work after the year off. No wonder why coffee was invented!! :haha:


----------



## Twinminator

I was so scared I'd be rubbish at mummihood, but like Cathryn says, you go into autopilot, honestly, you just don't think about your insecurities again until you're looking back on it! Before the event and after the event are the only times you'll analyse it and pick your skills apart, LOL! :hugs: xxx


----------



## msarkozi

lol! good to know! I am glad I have experience people to help me out :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

E did night feeds until he was 12 months old :wacko: He was a HORRIBLE sleeper though and now he's fantastic.

I didn't do a schedule with him, he just ate when he was hungry (which was at LEAST ever 4 hours) I will do the same thing with this one, unless he/she isn't gaining I'm not going to worry about it.

I also plan to bf so supply and demand is important so I will definatly feed on demand (just like with E).

I'm actually way more comfortable to sleep than I was with E. I don't sleep for lots of reasons, but being uncomfortable isn't one of them.

Baby has been a wild child since 4am. Wonder why he/she is partying so hard today :haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

With Jacob I fed on demand until BF was established then slowly moved more to a routine, using the EASY (Eat, Activity, Sleep, You) method so not clock watching just using the same pattern over and over can't remember the name of the author - will look it up in a bit but that worked quite well for us, plan on doing similar but with a bit more of a clock shedule just because with already having one that needs to be in certain places at certain times I can't drive and BF at same time so need to establish a structure that allows normality to remain (as much as possible) for Jacob.


----------



## kns

hello everyone?
how is everyone getting on?
anyone heard from natty?
x


----------



## natty1985

kns said:


> hello everyone?
> how is everyone getting on?
> anyone heard from natty?
> x

Hiya, im hereeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## kns

hey natty, 

how have you been feeling? u ok?
i had a dream last night that kim had emailed me telling me she was 5cm dilated in hospital.
31st jan is the day i find out if i get made redundant and thats the day i will leave.
:(
x


----------



## Twinminator

kns said:


> hey natty,
> 
> how have you been feeling? u ok?
> i had a dream last night that kim had emailed me telling me she was 5cm dilated in hospital.
> *31st jan is the day i find out if i get made redundant and thats the day i will leave.*:(
> x

You have to leave the same day as finding out?? :shock: OMG, stressful :nope: xx


----------



## kns

yeah its fine, im quite calm now i was a little upset on thursday and friday last week but i know things will be ok, i was just over minimun wage anyway and if i went on benefits prob better off. and hopefully find a better job within a few months off work. it means i get to spend time with kim and the baby for a few months if i have a break. feel i would be more useful at home.
x


----------



## Twinminator

My growth scan went FINE! :happydance: I'm 28 weeks today and she measured at 27 + 6, so virtually bang-on perfect :) BP and urine all fine, looks like me and LO are a picture of physical health, I'm SOOOOO very grateful for that. :cloud9:

But the consultant that saw me afterwards though has set me up with fortnightly appointments anyway, because he said from looking at my notes and with info from my HV about all that's going on at home, I am "more than 50%" likely to get PND again, and wants to monitor my mental health. It's all well and good, and again I'm really grateful that mental issues seems to be taken seriously in this county, I really am, but all these different types of appointments for Lolly and me, well it's pressure to find childcare so often. If it were a fantastic 'mother & toddler' group, or something else I looked forward to doing, it'd be genuinely helpful and worth the stress of getting organised to go. Oh well, we'll see, it may be for the best in the long run. :shrug:

And Cathryn, you were right, I DID have a dishy doc!!!!!!! :thumbup: He noted that we were born in the same month and year, and also commented with a knowing glint that I had managed not to mention my DH for the whole chat lol! Maybe these seemingly casual/informal appointments might not be so bad after all!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Twinminator

kns said:


> yeah its fine, im quite calm now i was a little upset on thursday and friday last week but i know things will be ok, i was just over minimun wage anyway and if i went on benefits prob better off. and hopefully find a better job within a few months off work. it means i get to spend time with kim and the baby for a few months if i have a break. feel i would be more useful at home.
> x

Sometimes these things happen for a reason, a dark cloud with a silver lining and all that. I hope it all works out for the best for you, you could do with something working out well!! :hugs: xx


----------



## kns

TWINMINATOR THANKS

Yeah im glad mentall health is being looked at now.
so glad everything perfect with you and little one, congrats, not long now!!!!


----------



## natty1985

awww well seems like it may fall into place KNS, spring is the time jobs start picking up at least a few months with kim and baby would be lovely bonding time for u all :) xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Sarah, glad the scan went fine and the consultant was easy on the eye. I know its a pain having all these appointments especially with very little support but its better that than no-one showing any interest or concerns.

I have to say a big thumbs up to my community MW & support worker, saw her yesterday and during our app mentioned that I'd never had my Bounty pack, just come down the stairs to find one had been dropped off at the door !!! can't complain at service like that now can you.

I really need to pull my finger out and find some motivation I have loads to do and am still sat here in just a towel from having my shower about 2 hours ago - DS is at childminders today so I can try and rest and get over this stupid cold!


----------



## MumtoJ

KNS, sorry meant to put in previous post, sorry about your redundacy threat, but is it formal that your being made redundant or have you assumed you are? Have they told you, you will need to leave on the day of the announcement or is that your plan?

The reason I ask is there some very specific legislation around redundancy and what an employer has to do and what they are not allowed to do, so it may be worth looking at the direct.gov website for more information.

If you are made redundant and stay at home for a while at least you will have plenty of time to bond with baby and give Kim support and take your time looking for a better job, if you don't mind me asking what type of work is it you'd be looking for?

I appreciate its all very unsettling, as our leadership team was restructured last week and from past experience this means that its likely that the whole company will be re-structured so I may well have to re-apply for my job whilst on Maternity leave, the last time I had to do this was 2 weeks after finishing my Mat Leave for Jacob having just made the decision to go Part-Time I was convinced they'd take the opportunity to get rid of me as it would be cheaper than if I was full time etc but they didn't. 

So I guess what I am saying is unless you've been formally told your being made redundant try not to assume you have - plan yes - but dont assume as you just never know.


----------



## pinkycat

Mumtoj-your little * monster* is so cute.
KNS - im sorry to hear of your possible redundancy,sounds like it will all work out for the best though.
Twin- im so glad everything is ok and they are looking after you. Mental health is just as important as physical health. Always good when the doc is dishy too :winkwink:

Hospital app for me this morning. BP is normal, Blood taken and anti D given ouch. My fundal height is also 31weeks which is the same as last time (i think will check notes) MW said it's cos she has changed position.

Im finding it hard to sleep, cant get comfy with heartburn and feelimg huge etc and laura has decided to wake every few hrs through the night. Also got banging head and cant shift this cold :growlmad:


----------



## MumtoJ

Big hugs Pinky, I have to keep a pack of rennies next to the bed and am sleeping with a pillow between my knees at the mo just to get comfy but wake every time I need to change positions. 

Works xmas dinner tonight, dont really feel like it be he ho of to work we go ....


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- im sure you have nothing to worry about. its daunting at first, but you will get into a routine and figure everything out. you already love your little one, and thats worth more than anything. you will be a great mommy!

kns- hope everything works out for you. i would almost be hoping for the chance to get another job if i were you. i know its stressful to be out of work, but your employers have never really sounded very good.

sarah- im glad they are taking good care of you. your mental health is important and should be a primary concern. glad your little one is measuring good too.

we finally decided on a name for our little guy. he will be Nathon Daniel. it only helps us in the bonding process already to dream of him before he gets here and call him by name. we are so excited!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Melissa! I am sure I have nothing to worry about either, but I think it comes with being a first time mom, lol! I have everyone around here to talk me down when I get afraid :hugs:

I wanted to name ours Nathan as well, but my OH wouldn't have anything to do with it. So I love your name! :)


----------



## Tanikit

Wow, this post has been busy and I caught up backwards.

As far as breastfeeding goes I breastfed on demand for ages - in the end I stopped at 26 months and obviously as she got older I wouldn't find a bathroom at a shop to breastfeed in and just told her to wait, night feedings however were on demand til 26 months which meant she never slept through til then and in actual fact she was awake 4 times last night - luckily it was DHs night to see to her! I am betting we will not get a good night's sleep for another 3-4 years after this baby is born based on past experience but who knows? Maybe this next one will be the best sleeping baby ever (I can dream lol)

Sarah sounds like they are looking after you - glad the appointment went well. All these appointments must feel a bit like a full time job.

kns hoping something good will come from your job situation and that you can find a much better job soon.

Blessedmomma I like the name you have chosen - it does help to call them something other than baby before they are born doesn't it?

Had to take DD to work today - she was better than last time and there is only one more day she will have to come in on til I am on leave so feel like I can get through this now. It still crazy, but it is coming to an end. 

Had very bad contractions last night that were spreading to my back - I didn't time them or anything as they didn't seem in any pattern but went and lay down and within an hour or two they calmed down. I had the same thing at 34 weeks last time but this feels a bit early. I probably need to relax a lot more than I am.


----------



## natty1985

Tanikit said:


> Wow, this post has been busy and I caught up backwards.
> 
> As far as breastfeeding goes I breastfed on demand for ages - in the end I stopped at 26 months and obviously as she got older I wouldn't find a bathroom at a shop to breastfeed in and just told her to wait, night feedings however were on demand til 26 months which meant she never slept through til then and in actual fact she was awake 4 times last night - luckily it was DHs night to see to her! I am betting we will not get a good night's sleep for another 3-4 years after this baby is born based on past experience but who knows? Maybe this next one will be the best sleeping baby ever (I can dream lol)
> 
> Sarah sounds like they are looking after you - glad the appointment went well. All these appointments must feel a bit like a full time job.
> 
> kns hoping something good will come from your job situation and that you can find a much better job soon.
> 
> Blessedmomma I like the name you have chosen - it does help to call them something other than baby before they are born doesn't it?
> 
> Had to take DD to work today - she was better than last time and there is only one more day she will have to come in on til I am on leave so feel like I can get through this now. It still crazy, but it is coming to an end.
> 
> Had very bad contractions last night that were spreading to my back - I didn't time them or anything as they didn't seem in any pattern but went and lay down and within an hour or two they calmed down. I had the same thing at 34 weeks last time but this feels a bit early. I probably need to relax a lot more than I am.

Tankit, slow down you need to relax a bit more we dont want ANY early babies in this thread yet :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

have to agree with natty tanikit. your over doing things sounds like. take some rest and put your feet up. relax as much as you can.... 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. Haven't read bk sorry, just got outta hospital. They thought I had water infection but all clear. On iv anti biotics Sunday til Monday and now oral. Just got home. So tired! Saw so many newborns! Baby is fine which is main thing and stil got my flu. Got msg from docs offering flu jab.... 1 wk too late!


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes rach! hope everything gets better and that baby stays well


----------



## 2nd time

how can i tell if i am leeking fluid tmi sorry but my pad is wet and i think its pink on it


----------



## msarkozi

ummmm, you might want to go in and get checked out. I don't think your increased vaginal fluids should be enough to cause your pad to be wet. And the pink worries me a little. I would maybe just phone and mention what you said and see if you can get checked to make sure your water didn't break or anything like that. Just to be on the safe side......and I hope I'm not scaring you and totally apologize if I am! :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

msarkozi said:


> ummmm, you might want to go in and get checked out. I don't think your increased vaginal fluids should be enough to cause your pad to be wet. And the pink worries me a little. I would maybe just phone and mention what you said and see if you can get checked to make sure your water didn't break or anything like that. Just to be on the safe side......and I hope I'm not scaring you and totally apologize if I am! :hugs:

you didnt scare me dont worry i am not one to stress about things will prob ring dr in the morning if i see the same bit worrying though i googeled it and i dont think my symptoms are serious


----------



## msarkozi

oh good! I'm always scared about my water breaking at any point now (but of course praying it doesn't). Thank god for google!!! How would be ever survive without it?! :haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time sorry cant remember if your UK or US but I know there is a test they can do (like a litmus - sp?) that says for sure but people say it smells sweet if that helps

Blessed - love the name, still haven't even started thinking names yet

Rach take it easy hun hospitals are never restful, look after yourself hope your feeling better soon.

Tankit, try and take it easy, I know its not easy with a toddler but you need to try

Sorry if I've missed anyone, take care


----------



## msarkozi

yes, there is definitely a test they can do to see if it is amniotic fluid or not. They were going to do it on me at 7 weeks, but then didn't. Almost forgot about the test, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## braijackava

Getting very nervous now as I am pretty sure my high BP is starting up again. And what a dayto start, right when I hit 3rd tri. Been very sleepy and dizzy the last 24 hours, which is sooo not like me. I usually have to take something to fall asleep. I dont remember from the last 3 times I had preeclampsia if that was a symptom? But the rest I have been having, I do remember. Headaches, floating spots in vision, and took my bp today and it was 148/80. So not horrible, but it has been slowly rising the last few weeks. So I am telling myself here we go again! I have a doctor appt next tuesday so we will see what they say.

Went and got stocking stuff for the kids today and could not resist getting a little baby stocking and a couple things to put in it. Hope everyone is doing well physically and mentally. I think we all are starting to get to the difficult part.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## msarkozi

Brai - I was wondering if the sleepiness was a symptom too, as I am just feeling completely exhausted again. I have my prenatal appointment tomorrow morning, and I am hoping that my blood pressure is back down. I have my consult with the other doctor on the 30th as well.


----------



## Tanikit

Nix :hugs: hope you feel better soon - did seeing all those newborns make you feel excited or scared or both?

2nd time I would get it checked out - even if it is urine they should check for a urine infection because of the pink colouring. Hopefully all is well.

Brai get plenty of rest. I did also start to feel dizzy as 3rd trimester started and when I did my BP was usually low (I usually run low but mine has been creeping up as well though not to preeclampsia levels) Headaches and floating spots need to be watched very carefully.

I have just found out that the clothes I was relying on to dress this baby in have been given away (my sister had most of them and moved so gave them away) and while I still have some things from my DD it means I can go shopping and get some new things so may do that today since I need to get the last of the Christmas things too and I want to get something for this baby. While it is boiling hot here it is an air conditioned hospital and quite cool in there so will need warmer clothes anyway - hope they are available in the shops.

30 weeks today!


----------



## kelly brown

any of you had flu jab done i had my swine flu jab done before i was pregnant but never had flu jab done so do i really need it 
tanikit happy 30 weeks i am 30 weeks tomorrow yay going back for our 4d tonight i just hope ryan behaves and shows us his face rather than half of it lol xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Kelly,

I had the invite but haven't followed up - I've been so full of cold I don't think they would give it to me at the moment anyway. I've never bothered in the past with the flu jab and the MW just mentioned it and then moved on when I saw her on Monday, its really up to you what you do and whether you want it, it covers seasonal flu as opposed to swine flu.


----------



## Twinminator

I was told when I had this year's NHS flu jab (as opposed to in previous years) it's a combined flu jab anyway...? :shrug:


----------



## razorhips

kelly brown said:


> any of you had flu jab done i had my swine flu jab done before i was pregnant but never had flu jab done so do i really need it
> tanikit happy 30 weeks i am 30 weeks tomorrow yay going back for our 4d tonight i just hope ryan behaves and shows us his face rather than half of it lol xxx

I had my seasonal flu jab done at about 19 weeks. I had the swine flu one last year as I have it every year for my asthma. I suppose it is up to you really whether to have it. I had no bad affects from it apart from a sore arm.


----------



## Twinminator

Re weight gain...
I hadn't weighted myself since 23 weeks, but even though i've been virtually housebound this month, I've actually lost weight not gained it :nope: No wonder I'd thought LO wasn't growing, thank goodness I had the successful growth scan BEFORE I weighed myself, I would've had a panic on otherwise.
I don't really understand it as I feel like I've been eating well, (not super-scoffing, but not skipping anything either). Perhaps any muscle I had from getting out and about has turned to jelly being indoors? :shrug: It's not meant to weigh as much is it..?? I dunno.


----------



## kns

Nixilix said:


> Hey girls. Haven't read bk sorry, just got outta hospital. They thought I had water infection but all clear. On iv anti biotics Sunday til Monday and now oral. Just got home. So tired! Saw so many newborns! Baby is fine which is main thing and stil got my flu. Got msg from docs offering flu jab.... 1 wk too late!

least ecerything is ok.
we were in the same boat few weeks ago.
water infection that caused contractions for 2 days very scary, midwifews telling us high risk of going into labour! got to see so many women going into labour and coming back with babies so sureal.
x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls sorry ive been abit quiet lately...

Its been a stressful few days, me and dh have been argueing - right before xmas too! i just feel so deflated ive hardly slept and keep crying and he just plods off to work like nothings happened and leaves me with no adult company to talk it over with but 2 lively kids and a huge bump, we were up till 3am talking this morning so had very little sleep again, we just seem to go round and round in circles and hes said some hurtful things. We have had a super tough year with losing our baby boy Lucas in feb and ive been depressed and seeking councilling since, had alot going on with my eldest son too and ive in theory been pregnant over a year and feel full of hormones so ive prob not been the most upbeat and happy person but im trying to get through this and i 'thought' we were coming out the other end! .... 

I do everything for him i cook, clean, sort the bills, take care of the kids, buy him lil bits as a nice gesture and often do thoughtful things for him and i feel like im just taken advantage of abit and he is married to his job and he even admitted he prefers it there sometimes cuse its less stressful than home! - charming! i just dont know what more i can do for him, and the whole 'sex' thing came up too , he hasnt tried to dtd with me for a long time i thought maybe me being pregnant might be why but he said its not its cuse its got 'boring' - charming again! so i guess its another thing he expects me to work on alot more! i have tried getting him to go docs for a while now cuse he is ALWAYS and i mean ALWAYS falling asleep! even when im talking to him which i find so rude! its like i turn round and hes alseep and he does it with his laptop on his lap etc and cant seem to control it, i worry that he will be holding the baby and drop him or something but he insists its just cuse he doesnt get much sleep and he is in control of it - the reason may i add he doesnt get much sleep is cuse he stays up till early hours playing computer games! i am in bed for 10pm - exhausted and always go alone. 

Sorry im harping on just feel really i dunno what to do, i love him so much and want a brill xmas but i worry what the outcome will be, we cant agree he says im wrong i say he is and we go round in circles.

Hope you dont mind me venting on u, dont really know who else to talk too. sorry for the long one! x


----------



## Tanikit

I have never had a flu jab before even despite being diabetic and I have not had flu since 1999 - did see that this year they combined the swine flu and normal flu jab. Luckily our flu season is over and will only start again well after baby is born.

KNS and Nix apparently bladder infections are one of the things on the list of risks for premature births so be careful and get treated as soon as possible.

As for me I am still getting BH quite a bit - it seems to be worst in the evenings though definitely carrying too heavy things also makes it worse - today the lift was not functioning at the shops and there is a barrier to prevent you taking a trolley down the escalators so I had no choice but to carry everything - I gave DD a string talking to before going down there as I had no hands to carry her all the way to the car - she was good, but by the time I got to the car the BHs had started again. Luckily once I rest they do stop. My mother told me I should have offered to pay someone to carry the stuff for me, but people are not terribly friendly here at this time of year and I am not the type to ask for help.

Does anyone know what a normal amount of BHs is at this stage - over a day perhaps? I see to get bouts of them and then nothing for a long while.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Shell's Angels - see you posted while I was doing so. My DH and I sound very similar to you - the only difference is that we have been through marriage counselling and that as soon as things start heading that way again I tell him so and then if they get worse then I try to get him to come to counselling with me - he came recently in fact and things have improved a lot since then. Men and their games - really there are studies that show men who are married live longer than those who aren't and it seems rather obvious - as for women, we seem to suffer more.

Possibly partly it is the pregnancy, but it sounds like your DH might just blame you rather than looking at what he might be doing wrong and taking responsibility for his own choices. :hugs: again. I do not have the solution I am afriad as I am in a very similar position at the moment - I told DH that if he puts so much effort into his job and neglects his family he will lose both his job and his family as no one can be so tired and do both a good job and be a good father and husband. I am hoping one day it will sink in before he does really lose both and he seems to be trying now.

I am going to work on just forgetting everything and making Christmas itself about our DD and just relaxing with my DH when we get the chance (which isn't often) As for sex - no idea. My DH and I have not had sex almost the entire pregnancy - am trying to forget that too probably til well after the baby is born - since entering third trimester it has been easier as I have far less of a sex drive now than I did in second trimester. The joys of marriage.


----------



## MumtoJ

Tankit, Try not to worry too much about the BH's I get loads as well and if I listened to the advice I'd been down the hospital every day, if its normal for you to have lots of BH's and they settle down after you rest then thats fine, but also take it as your body telling you to take it easy. Your patterns sounds similar to mine, more in the afternoons / evening as I'm getting tired. the cold brings on mine as well - which is fab as its sub zero at the moment, and heavy lifting.

Shell, sorry your having such a shitty time firstly please carry on ranting here it does help, secondly massive hugs its not what you need just before Xmas & with babies arrival getting ever closer. My advice *(which you are more than welcome to ignore)* would be to try and hold fire and step back, it sounds like you both have been going though a lot this year with Lucas and everything, men aren't natural talkers and tend to go into their "caves" when they are having emotional issues which is what it sounds like your OH is doing with work / computer games etc My other suggestion would be to sit yourself down and look at what you do currently and decide what of those things you are happy doing, eg cooking, washing etc and what you only do to try and "please" him. with the things that you only do to try and "please" him stop, they are taking energy away from you (that you desperately need) and from what you said he's not "pleased" anyway. As for the sex aspect what he said could have been put differently and sounds defensive to me, if he's bored then he should try and spice it up, its not up to you to solve everything he is more than capable of coming up with some ideas too. I know the above is a bit jumbled - I'm still full of cold so my head is a bit fuzzy but hopefully it helped.


----------



## natty1985

Shells i could have written your post word for word it bought it a tear to my eye reading it its just like us , so i have no answers or even advise just wanted to send you a hug :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Shells and tanikit. The holidays are always stressful and can bring out a lot of tension. I really hope that things get better when they are over :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Shells, Natty, Tanikit, it's uncanny, you all being married to my miserable DH too!! :winkwink:

We should start a club, I don't know what we could call it, but one of you had better name it, my suggestions wouldn't be all that polite! :haha:

:hugs: to you all. I am just now thinking of me. If nothing else is working, I know at least _THAT_ WILL! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Good advice Sarah! :hugs: to you and Natty too!

Look after yourselves girls! You need to be #1 right now. Of course easy for me to say it when im not fighting with DH. I don't get any support from him pregnancy wise, but he loves me and we dont fight.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: and Sarah your idea made me smile - also won't be listing any names though. I now feel the need to defend my DH too - that's cause he has actually been trying lately and things have improved somewhat - he was in the kitchen the other day making a sandwich while I was washing up and wanted to know if watching a TV programme with me would meet my emotional needs - I told him that being there helping with supper met them better. I am guessing men just don't get women - nonetheless we did still watch the TV programme and I tried to explain to him why just watching seldom works, but watching and getting a cuddle at the same time might. Its too complicated to explain my own needs right now let alone get him to understand - he has been trying and getting more and more confused as time goes by lol.

:hugs: to everyone who needs them. And Sarah I agree sometimes we do have to make it about ourselves.

MumtoJ thanks for the reassurance - will try to stop worrying. Didn't know cold could do it - it is boiling hot here and I am still getting loads - mmm, wonder if jumping in the pool could stop them too or start them up worse - wrth experimenting with :)


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry about the DH problems ladies!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

cant say i have to deal with all your going through, my DH is the sweetest most caring person. he is very sensitive to my needs and seems to ask before i even need anything. he jumps in even when i dont need help. it does make me feel even more appreciative of him and all he does for me hearing your stories. i feel like i need to call and thank him now....

but i was married to someone for 6 years a few years before i met my now DH. he was a ripe turd and still is. reminded me of him hearing what some of you had to say. tanikit im glad yours is at least willing to try, that says a lot. my ex wouldnt hear of counseling, called them quacks. mind you this was when i was going to school to be a psychologist:dohh: he never helped out with the house, our relationship, or anything. tv and video games were supreme in our home and nothing else mattered. i had no say over anything, money, how time was spent, anything. everything was so self-centered on him, its no wonder it didnt work out. we went for weeks at a time not saying a word to each other. im so thankful i have what i have now. my heart goes out to all you ladies and i hope things get better!!!!


----------



## natty1985

i dont think our hormones help really, especially in my case i know i have my faults which is why i tend to shut up lol x

Ive just made some homemade pickled onions jesus my house stinks !! x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls

Im sorry that some of you are experiencing the same!... he annoys me cuse he says to me ' you always get like this when pregnant' - when i think personally he gets like this when im pregnant!!
I could agree more with the sex side of it, he said we are so 'routined' about the only thing i agree on with him, but again as said... why should i be the one to think of ways to spice it up?? i do just about everything bloody else!! grrrr.... excuse the tmi here but yes i am very hard to please in that area hes known this since he met me and we always had a very healthy sex life cuse to be honest we had to do things to spice it up for my sake, hes quite the oppesite - if ya catch my drift lol.
I guess we will just talk again tonight im just tired! tired of going over the same things and not sure if anything will ever change. I do look at his 'good points' he is by far ten million times better than my ex husband and he does have his 'moments' of being very soppy and affectionate and he does tell me he loves me alot which i never had before, hes also a fantastic father and loves our kids. Just sometimes i feel neglected and like im more his mother than his wife if that makes sense?
Big hugs all round think we all need it xx


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: all around! 

In Canada, I know they combined the flu shot with the swine flu shot this year. I've received the flu shot for the last 5 years (as I had pneumonia and they make me every year now, plus I have asthma), but I never did care to receive the swine flu shot. Apparently we had no choice in the matter this year if we wanted the flu shot, tricky little buggers!! I would say it is personal choice if you want it or not. I've heard that it actually helps the baby out after being born, as it stays in their system for awhile yet. If you are prone to the flu, I would probably get it, just to help make sure you don't end up sick.


----------



## codegirl

Flu shot - My whole family got it this year. DH got a sore arm, DS got a red arm and I was fine. I've been getting it for years since my brother was very fragile medically so it was encouraged and then it was just habit after that. Never had a problem with it.

As for DH's that aren't being so great, all I can send is some :hugs: I was with a really horrible man for 8 years before this DH so I understand some of it, but I can't even imagine what it would be like pregnant. I am so blessed with this DH, we had a long talk last night as I have some mental health issues and he is just so stink'n supportive. I saw a specialist on Monday so we finally had some time to talk about her opinion and my treatment options last night. Ended up being a late night but for all the right reasons.

Lots of :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## msarkozi

Just had my prenatal appointment. HB is back up to 148 bpm, BP was 133/78, and fundal measurement is 32" (which is 3" more then last week, lol). Baby is sitting breech right now, and so the doctor said if he doesn't turn in the next couple of weeks, it will be a c section for sure. I have a consult appointment on the 30th, so I will know more as to what is going to happen then. I am all smiles though, knowing that the little guy is doing great. His heartbeat was just so loud and strong that it totally made my day!


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> Just had my prenatal appointment. HB is back up to 148 bpm, BP was 133/78, and fundal measurement is 32" (which is 3" more then last week, lol). Baby is sitting breech right now, and so the doctor said if he doesn't turn in the next couple of weeks, it will be a c section for sure. I have a consult appointment on the 30th, so I will know more as to what is going to happen then. I am all smiles though, knowing that the little guy is doing great. His heartbeat was just so loud and strong that it totally made my day!

Dont worry mel they cant turn as late as 37 weeks :)


----------



## msarkozi

no worries, I am all for a c section anyway, lol! He told me today you can actually request one on demand, and that a woman's tears are very powerful, lol! I want to see what the size of the baby is next week, and then OH will have a decision to make. For him, I know he really wants me to have the c section, because he works out in the bush and works crazy hours. So if we at least know when the baby is scheduled to come, he can make sure he is around, instead of me having to track him down, or risk not being able to get ahold of him


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> no worries, I am all for a c section anyway, lol! He told me today you can actually request one on demand, and that a woman's tears are very powerful, lol! I want to see what the size of the baby is next week, and then OH will have a decision to make. For him, I know he really wants me to have the c section, because he works out in the bush and works crazy hours. So if we at least know when the baby is scheduled to come, he can make sure he is around, instead of me having to track him down, or risk not being able to get ahold of him

this is a good idea to ensure that OH will be there then i think i would opt for that too :) 

We can opt for c section as i had alot of stitches with finley but i decided against it simply because i have finley to get to school every morning and i have to drive 3 buses would just be too much with a newborn :(

Ordering my pushchair tomorrow :)


----------



## msarkozi

Yeah I am leaning towards the planned day, just to make it easier on OH. Then he is able to request the time off and what not. And if it turns out this is a big baby like I keep getting told, there is no way I am pushing it out!!! lol!


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> Yeah I am leaning towards the planned day, just to make it easier on OH. Then he is able to request the time off and what not. And if it turns out this is a big baby like I keep getting told, there is no way I am pushing it out!!! lol!

Lol I dnt blame you ! X


----------



## msarkozi

do you have a picture of the pushchair at all Natty?


----------



## codegirl

it's pretty amazing what we women can push out (speaking as one that pushed out a 9lb 6oz baby the first time) :haha:


----------



## braijackava

Ouch! My biggest was 6lbs 6 oz and that hurt like crazy!


----------



## msarkozi

I have such little faith in myself :( If the baby is as small as I was, then I am pretty sure I could do it, but I just don't know.....


----------



## Aunty E

Hi ladies - off for my flu jab later. Bit worried about it, but I guess better safe than sorry eh? 

Have some bump pics for your delectation - with clothes and without. I'm looking pretty big in these, but only because bubs was transverse last night. He's shifted around now, and I'm a bit more discretely pregnant today.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/04b74b6c.jpg
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/94e62c17.jpg


----------



## pinkycat

Aunty E- Thats a fab bump. I want to put mine on but i dont think my new netbook thingy has bluetooth to get pics off my phone.
I have also got my flu jab at 2 30 today,im still not sure about it but my dad and DH really want me to have it.

Had a really bad night with my back and hips hurting :growlmad: xx


----------



## kns

wow nice bump lol.
so perfectly round.
we have a scan at 34 weeks, so thats in about 3 weeks. will see how he is then and check his growth.
kim really wants a natural birth, so many obstacles, still birth, donors, miscarriagle, then so many probs with this preganacy she would be gutted to go through all this to be told she needs a c section, but all depends on whats safe for both of them.
only just watched the last natalie cassidy show and really felt for her.

natty what pushchair you getting?

brai sorry about your blood pressure but hopefully it will come back down.

x


----------



## MumtoJ

Nice bump Aunty, should really do one of mine but not sure Im that brave, might go and have a go now.


----------



## natty1985

Hi girls, 

Pushchair is as follows as is 29 week bump x
 



Attached Files:







black_main_1_1_2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7









165232_1630383113503_1054356652_31732427_8237000_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kns

this is the first pram we liked natty but think the price put us off and ended up getting one we hadnt even looked at reviews of and now have the 2 frames a car seat a carrycot and 2 toddlers chairs to go in.
getting excited now as nursery reallt coming together.
just got to get a moses basket, kim wont let me go and get one, she is hoping to get one from ebay after christmas, suppose i can wait!
nearly finished getting things now, just need get terry nappies and moses basket oh and mattress for cot then we are done.
just got take down the pink border from nursery and put one we like up.
we haev gone for a bright winnie the pooh theme, bright orange, bright green, blue and purple.
x


----------



## natty1985

awww KNS such a shame you dont live near me as i have a moses basket you could of had i only used it for fin for a few weeks about 6 and then never bothered again and ive bought a different one for Ethan :( 

Regarding pushchair i had the same one with fin but diff colour, this one is a limited edition one and i got it so cheap it cost £330 for the cosy toes and footmuff , i couldnt rate it enough with finley so i thought we would play safe . We are nearly done just the cot and matress to get which my mum is buying then its a matter of oputting curtains up and border etc x


----------



## kns

well kim is in stoke with work a few days a week, its south of staffs you live isnt it?
which moses basket have you got?
x


----------



## natty1985

no im not very good with directions haha, i live in stockton brook which is about 3 miles from hanley going towards leek if you get me ? lol 

Its mamas and papas millie and boris ive found a link to the same one on ebay 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mamas-and-Pa..._Cradles_GL&hash=item1c17f05d46#ht_500wt_1156

dunno what that chair is they have though but its the same moses basket


----------



## kns

wow thanks natty will show kim tonight and maybe text you later.
we go hanley every few weeks anyway, addicted to the factory mamas and papas shop.
x


----------



## natty1985

kns said:


> wow thanks natty will show kim tonight and maybe text you later.
> we go hanley every few weeks anyway, addicted to the factory mamas and papas shop.
> x

haha tell me about it its lovely . i think i have had a new number since so ill message it to you on here x 

I have a brand new matress aswell which you can have with it, it came wit this new moses basket we bought but we have bought a different one (dont really know why to be honest ) lol so you wont need to buy anything for it xx

Show Kim see what she thinks it was brill with fin but he just didnt settle in a moses basket full stop , ive bought the same one for Ethan but just a different theme x


----------



## kns

yeah message me.
how much do you want for it as we are not having anything without giving you some money for them.
will show kim these posts as i will only forget the features lol.
x


----------



## natty1985

nothing at all honestly i was only going to throw it after xmas or put it up the loft and leave it there , id prefer someone be using it x


----------



## kns

just wondering if it comes with stand doesnt matter if not just so can llok at stands etc.
ohh im so excited, seems you spent a fortune natty.
x


----------



## natty1985

it does come with a stand hun its the mamas and papas deluxe stand in the brown colour, ive bought the white one for ethan because the moses basket is white what we have bought (sad or what) when writing this i understand why Tom says i waste money haha x


----------



## kns

yeah maybe he is right so we will give you some money if kim wants it.
wow, i think we have been lucky with so many things.
havent spent that much, i'd say between 100 & 200 for everything for lewis. 
x


----------



## natty1985

here is pic i was on about kns and im not taking ANY money so dont bother :) !! 

ill be more offended if you try and give me money, like i told you it would satisfy me knowing Lewis was making good use from it ! Tom will be happy its not got to go in "his" loft haha...

This is all of course if Kim likes xxxx
 



Attached Files:







4474_1142277031156_1054356652_30418693_6461167_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natty1985

Just think ladies, were all going to have one of these soon ................................................
 



Attached Files:







n1054356652_30147819_7235.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kelly brown

wheres the like button when you need one xx


----------



## msarkozi

love the bump pictures!! This is my 30 week one.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MumtoJ

Hoping this works - 29+5 with "monster" in the background - hence the stern face
 



Attached Files:







29+5.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Anababe

Lovely bumps ladies!

Im 27 weeks today, does that mean im in third tri now? :shock: lol

Not been posting much but been checking on you all everyday, nothing much to report on me. Saw midwife on Monday, she took bloods, listened to HB and said come back in 6 weeks.. so not much happened there really! lol

Apart from being exhausted looking after 2 toddlers pregnancy going ok, loads of BH but nothing painful so i can cope with them.

Ive got to go pack all my presents now, wish i didnt leave things until last minute :dohh:

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

precious bumps ladies!!!!

here is today my 29 + 2 ...


----------



## Tanikit

Nice bumps everyone. I need to take another one sometime - still too shy (and lazy) to post them.

Baby has been quite quiet today though it may be because my sugars have run lowish today (for me - they have been in the 3s and 4s only which looks like a normal person's but is fairly low for me) 

We had a whole lot of furniture delivered today which made me happy - some of it has been being stored at my inlaws for ages and the diswasher is new (hooray!) I got the compactum back for the baby and the lounge suite was replaced as the other one was falling apart and we wanted our old one back from our in laws so our house feels pretty new now but lots to move and set up now and its all too heavy for me to do alone. Its been a busy day but I feel happy about it.

Welcome to third trimester Anababe!


----------



## msarkozi

um Melissa, that is a tiny bump! lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol melissa, i think this pregnancy is very low and it makes it look smaller. i have noticed when they are higher i look much bigger. he is already starting to drop too. i can tell cuz i can breath a little easier and have been having cramps lately, plus less heartburn. i would be worried, but this is my 5th pregnancy and i assume it might happen earlier cuz of that.


----------



## msarkozi

I thought I might have dropped a little too already, but I'm not totally sure. I have a feeling I am going to go early for some reason. I just feel like he doesn't want to stay in there the whole time, which I don't think bothers me too much, but I want him to wait until about 37 weeks first! :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Mine changes day to day - but seems to creep up during the day as by the end of the day my heart burn really kicks in.

On a more positive note, made boiled fruit cake today, a big one for Xmas day and some "mini" ones in muffin cases to have today & tomorrow. very yummy


----------



## readynwilling

Hope everyone had a fab day!

I am off work for the holidays and LOVING it!

welcome to third tri Anababe!!

Great bump pics!

I bought 3 sleepers today :blush: 2 newborn (5-8lbs) and 4 0-3m (8-12lbs) I just feel like i don't have enough sleepers!


----------



## msarkozi

I think I have about 8-10 sleepers, but I feel like I don't have enough onesies/diaper shirts, so I want to get more of those yet. 

My friend offered me to go through her son's clothes, so I am going to do that next week sometime. Her son is 7 months now, so I just keep eyeing up all his outfits and telling her which ones I want when he grows out of them, lol!


----------



## readynwilling

Im worried a onesie isn't going to be warm enough in march... so i don't really have any... guess i probably should though. My shower is Jan 29th so i will just wait to see what i get before i buy too much more. 

My best friend had her little girl Oct 27th... so she is just about 2 months now... im *hoping* the offer comes to go through her 0-3 month stuff around my due date when her baby should be starting to outgrow them - but im not sure if she's sharing or not :wacko:


----------



## braijackava

My brother had his baby about a month ago and he was a big boy. I was not shy about asking them for hand me downs of whatever they don't want anymore!


----------



## msarkozi

I basically have onesies because they told us to dress the baby in one extra layer then what we would wear, and said that they would be good to use under a sleeper. Most of my onesies are for 3+ months. 

I won't be having a shower until after the baby is born. I am sure I will get an abundance of clothing then, as that's what most people tend to buy. My mom told me to quit buying stuff because I would get it at the shower, but I'm not going to rely on someone else getting something, so I like to have some stuff on hand.


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> I won't be having a shower until after the baby is born. I am sure I will get an abundance of clothing then, as that's what most people tend to buy. My mom told me to quit buying stuff because I would get it at the shower, but I'm not going to rely on someone else getting something, so I like to have some stuff on hand.

I feel exactly the same way. My mom and MIL keep giving me crap for buying stuff (furniture, playpen, stroller, car seat, etc etc) but i really don't want to rely on someone buying us something. If its an essential item, and we have the $ (or i find a good deal now) then i feel we should pick it up. That way when my shower rolls around there isn't a bunch of $$$$ stuff on my registry and it looks like we "expect" it to be bought for us. I would like nothing better than a shower where the only gifts to open were cute clothes! Inexpensive for my friends and family and way cuter!


----------



## msarkozi

totally agree Sara!! We have purchased everything ourselves, with a couple exceptions. My parents bought us the crib, mattress and rail conversion kit. They purchased the crib for my brother a couple years ago, so they did the same for me. Everyone keeps asking me what I need, and I just say books or toys kind of thing. I have a registry on Babies r Us, and I think most of the stuff on there is little type things. I am mostly using it as a list for myself as well, so if I buy something, then I just delete it all together.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats the same with us. My dad bought the furniture for us... and i use my babies r us registry as my list kinda... and when i buy things i just delete it. I do have a bouncer and a swing and the non-infant car seat on there, if someone bought them i wouldn't be sad... but just as happy if they buy the receiving blankets and stuff that is on there!


----------



## msarkozi

I had stuff on a Sears wishlist as well, and OH went on there and started buying me the items I had on there as part of my Christmas gift. 

Only a few people know I actually have the registry right now, and I ask my friend to go on there every now and then to check to make sure I am not missing anything that I might need. I think I pretty much have everything now, except a pump, formula, and diapers and some other little items. 

I got my travel system from Babies R Us as well. I got the Graco Ben Travel System. It wasn't my first choice, as I wanted the Chico Discovery one, but they didn't have it in stock (and I live 10 hours away from the closest store - and S&H to here is insane from that store). But I did quite like this one too.


----------



## readynwilling

i basically used my registry as my christmas wish list! I hope i haven't missed anything. The way i look at it is i have everything I NEED right now, the rest is just gravy! 

Im kinda scared to remove tags and wash some of the clothes i have bought so that it is returnable if need be.... I figure i'll wash a few things and leave the rest with tags - and wash them after she is born.

Im pretty sure i need more crib sheets too :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

I took the tags off of everything, but haven't washed anything yet. Going to do that next month some time, and hope he doesn't arrive that early before I have it done! 

Yeah I only have the one crib sheet. My friend told me to get another set just in case, so I will get a couple more. Same with change pad covers. I picked up what I thought was my cover today for it, but it turns out it is a patterned change pad :dohh: So now I am seeing if another friend wants the other change pad!


----------



## braijackava

My pelvis hurts soooo bad today and is just getting worse. I have been taking it very easy today. Now my back hurts very badly. Almost like muscle contractions or spasms? Pretty sure not contractions as my tummy is not getting hard or hurting. Should i be worried?


----------



## msarkozi

hmmm, not too sure Brai...hope all is well!


----------



## braijackava

Took some tylenol and relaxed and feel a little bit better. Now worried i might have a bladder infection. Have the constant urge to pee and the kidney pain. Hope not, don't want to be sick over christmas. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## msarkozi

oh that sucks. I hope you don't! 

Merry Christmas! Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season


----------



## Tanikit

Brai hope it is not an infection and that you are well for Christmas.

Hope everyone has a good Christmas Eve - do you celebrate Christmas on Christmas Day itself or on Christmas Eve? Today I am not going to do much - we do everything on the day itself as everyone is still working today.


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all, 

Brai - hope you feel a bit better soon if you think its a water infection try drinking acidic drinks for about 2 hours then switch to alkaline drinks the shift in PH should help kill the bacteria - just keep switching back and forth every couple of hours, drinking as much as you can will also help flush it out. 

Melissa / Sarah - we don't really do baby showers over here and as its No2 for us we have most things but I'm waiting on the Jan Sales before getting anything else left off the list, and after Christmas will start sorting things out from the loft to see if we are short on anything - but with clothing they grow so quick in the first couple of months you don't need a huge amount of clothing - and you can always go out and get more.

Tankit, we celebrate on Christmas day and alot of people are still working today OH has today off, he told me last night so that was a nice surprise so planning on doing all my normal Saturday chores today so that tomorrow is a bit easier.

Hope everyone else if doing well, Nixilix hope your starting to feel better hun


----------



## natty1985

Hiya, 

For those in the uk, i ordered my pushchair off the internet yesterday morning about 9am from teeny tots, not only did i get it cheaper than anywhere else in the uk by far , its just turned up on my doorstep this morning !!!! Im so gobsmacked amazing customer service !!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Nat must be the day for it, ordered some sale stuff from Sainsbuys yesterday expecting it in the new year and its turned up this morning - was so impressed I had to give it its own post lol 

Its great when things turn up faster than expected - except I hadn't told OH that I'd ordered anything oops ... :blush:


----------



## natty1985

MumtoJ said:


> Nat must be the day for it, ordered some sale stuff from Sainsbuys yesterday expecting it in the new year and its turned up this morning - was so impressed I had to give it its own post lol
> 
> Its great when things turn up faster than expected - except I hadn't told OH that I'd ordered anything oops ... :blush:

oooops lol something always gives it bloody away lol 

I cant genuinely believe it, ive emailed the company to say how impressed i am i thought they would like to hear positive feedback as so many are leaving bad at the moment - understandably with the big freeze and xmas !!

Just amazes me as i ordered some items from play on 9th december and still havent see any of them !!! Amazing how such a big item can get here overnight yet a few poxy dvds cant make it through my letter box!!! 

Toms working, cant wait for him to come home so we can try it out and get the car seat down from the loft make sure it all fits and works and then its going to my mums until he is here:)


----------



## Tanikit

Well DH arrived home just before lunch time - I got a bit of a fright as wasn't expecting anyone at that hour (and the police are everywhere to prevent break ins) so now we are all going to relax together this afternoon which is nice.


----------



## MumtoJ

Nat - I know - so many people with Christmas presents not turning up - I've been lucky everything I ordered has arrived. And then this happening - bizzare - wonderful but ...

Anything we've bought for bubs has stayed here - haven't bought much new (yet - waiting for sales) but too much hassel to move stuff around.

Tankit glad you're having a lovely afternoon - enjoy and RELAX!!!!


----------



## natty1985

Tom doesnt want to put the pushchair at mums he says he doesnt believe in the superstition but i dunno something tells me i have to lol x everything else is in his room x


----------



## kns

hey sorry my work internet cuts off at 2pm and couldnt see til just and didnt get chance look last night as babysitting then christmas shopping (FOOD) til 2am im shattered.
any looks fab natty,
everyones bumps look great not long now.
oh my god we have our first antenatal class on 4th jan, just over a week away, jesus its going so quick!


----------



## kelly brown

went sainsbury they have half price sale got so much stuff for ryan it lovely 

https://i54.tinypic.com/w13gxx.gif

every one merry christmas


----------



## kelly brown

:cloud9:my 30 week bump :happydance::happydance:

https://i52.tinypic.com/15wtxs.jpg


----------



## braijackava

Feeling much better today. It is amazing what a good night sleep can do. We are going to my grandmas to celebrate Christmas with my family tonight, then tomorrow just staying home and having Christmas with the kids. I do have some shopping to do today, not real excited about the crowds today...


----------



## Lady-K

Merry Christmas Eve Ladies! x x


----------



## msarkozi

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## readynwilling

Hope everyone is having a fabulous christmas eve! I just picked up the couple last minute gifts and wrapped what i needed to wrap for tomorrow. I still have to do xmas with my father next week so i STILL need to get a couple more gifts but they can wait till next week! 

I have a few chores to do this afternoon and im not sure what to do about dinner - but its only 1pm here so i have LOTS of time.


----------



## MumtoJ

Hoping everyone is having a fantastic Christmas eve, we've just left mince pie & drink out for Santa and a carrot for the Reindeer, just story time and getting Jacob to sleep to go and then we can breath and enjoy a quiet night (yeah right!) He is soo excited it isn't funny ...


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone

Merry Christmas to you all! hope you all have a fab day 2moro, i already feel fat as a pig with all the xmas treats!! lol
Hubby and i had a long talk and things 'seem' a wee bit better, we will see, but for now we just wanna make sure kids enjoy xmas! he is a typical man was out today in the mad rush buying my xmas presents lol


----------



## Anababe

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow :)

Ive just got my son off to bed, gonna relax for couple hours now then get all presents out and arranged around the tree for when kids get up tomorrow :D

xx


----------



## rainbowgroove

Haven't checked in for ages so just popping by to say Merry Christmas to all mums and bumps.


----------



## pinkycat

Merry christmas mummies and bumps. 
Iv put all the presents around the tree and DH has assembled their kitchen (it's the ikea wooden one,it's lovely) Early night now as i'm sure we will be up early xx


----------



## blessedmomma

merry christmas tomorrow ladies!!!!!!:happydance:

hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!:bunny:


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.lovestory.exeswiss.ch/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/merry-christmas1.jpg

Hope you and your bumps have a fantastic Christmas :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Merry Christmas all! Just home from travels--have been gone practically since November 21, short of a 9 day period when i came back home between travels. We are all done traveling now and have a quiet weekend ahead of us. YAY! Hope you are all doing well. I have read very little on BnB the last few weeks, and won't likely find time to go back and read all, but I do hope this finds you all doing well and enjoying the holiday season!


----------



## braijackava

What a lovely time for this to happen, and i am sure no one is on here right now, but i will ask for advice anyways. We were coming home from my grandmas, my hubby was driving, i was just sitting in the passenger seat. I looked at the clock, then looked up and everything was spinning. It was like my eyes were rolling around in my head. My eyes started rolling up in my head and my lips felt a little numb. I started to say something to my hubby because i thought i was going to pass out, then it went away. It scared the crap out of me, i have never felt like that before. I have been dizzy on and off since then, but not as bad. I don't want to overreact and be in the hospital tonight or tomorrow and don't want to call the doctor. Tokk my bp when i got home twice. First was 169\79 the next was 132\72. So nothing horrible. Just confused now?


----------



## readynwilling

Hmmmm Brai.... until you mentioned your blood pressure i was going to suggest a blood pressure drop. I have read that sometimes your blood pressure can drop suddenly (baby laying on a vein, or blood all directed to the wrong place) and it can lead to dizziness or even fainting. Is 169/72 normal for you? the 169 part seems a little high to me... Sorry im not much help, but its only 11pm here so i am probably one of the few still awake!


----------



## Tanikit

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Anababe

Merry Christmas everyone!! Kids have opened presents, got bored of playing now and watching tv :dohh:

Of course my youngest isnt interested in any presents and is having lots of fun with the paper and empty boxes!

Hope you all have a lovely day :) xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Merry Christmas all - hope you are all well and enjoying the day. 

Brai, hope your still feeling okay, does sound like a BP drop as Sarah said maybe baby was pushing on a vein or nerve that caused it. if it happens again see the dr


----------



## braijackava

Still pretty dizzy and not feeling well. Nothing as bad as yesterday,I can still function. I have tried everything, laying on my left side, drinking fluids, eating, sleeping etc... Not sure if I should just think it is normal pregnancy related, or call the doctor just in case?


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, call the dr better safe than sorry


----------



## braijackava

Called the doctor and going into L&D just to get everything checked out. Hubby and kids are not thrilled about going to the hospital on Christmas, but better safe then sorry I guess. Thanks for the advice ladies. Will update hopefully in a few hours that everything is good when I get home.


----------



## rottpaw

Merry Christmas all! We're having a quiet day at home (have already visited, hosted, or will be visiting our extended family). Made a yummy Christmas breakfast, and now snuggled in front of the fire to watch movies and wait for our white Christmas to arrive (supposed to snow later this afternoon). Yay!

Brai, I hope all is well and so sorry you have to visit the hospital on Christmas! But yes, definitely better safe than sorry!


----------



## Anababe

Hope everything is ok Brai. Glad your getting checked out hun x

We've been hospital as well today, unfortunately my Grandad fell from the top of his stairs last night after getting up to go toilet. He fell to the bottom and was there for some time before he somehow got the strength to get up and phone his daughter. He's been in hospital, had x rays and scans, not broken anything!! He is so lucky, it could have been so much worse, hes 80 yrs old! Hes badly bruised and got cuts on his head :( Hoping hes going to be ok, they have sent him home tonight and i do worry about him being in the house on his own :(

We've just got home from family dinner now and picking grandad up from hospital so been an interesting day. Im quite looking forward to kids going bed then i can relax and watch some TV, im pretty exhausted.

Hope you've all had a lovely xmas day xxx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Brai and Anababe

We had a nice xmas morning. Next year we'll have a 10 month old crawling around :cloud9: Hubby got me remote start for my truck :wohoo:


----------



## Anababe

oh and can you believe how bloody daft my dad is!! He brought a kids juice bottle in from the car to give to my son this afternoon, was a fruit shoot bottle. Well it was all frozen from being in the car door.. so i took it off my son and crushed it up a bit, i thought ooh i could just drink some freezing cold juice.. took a big mouthful of it. IT WAS NOT JUICE!!! I ran upstairs cuz was going to be sick, dad then told me 'oooh i forgot id put screen wash in it for the car windows!' OMG!! It was disgusting, im so glad my little boy didnt drink it, made me so sick :dohh: Bloody men!!!! :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

Anababe said:



> oh and can you believe how bloody daft my dad is!! He brought a kids juice bottle in from the car to give to my son this afternoon, was a fruit shoot bottle. Well it was all frozen from being in the car door.. so i took it off my son and crushed it up a bit, i thought ooh i could just drink some freezing cold juice.. took a big mouthful of it. IT WAS NOT JUICE!!! I ran upstairs cuz was going to be sick, dad then told me 'oooh i forgot id put screen wash in it for the car windows!' OMG!! It was disgusting, im so glad my little boy didnt drink it, made me so sick :dohh: Bloody men!!!! :rofl:

OMG! I hope you are ok!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh my gosh Anababe that is so scary!! I am so glad you tasted it first (though I am sorry anyone had to taste it! MEN!! They just do not think!!)


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai hope you get the all clear quickly,

Anababe, sorry about your grandad, hope he feels better soon. So sorry you had a mouthful of screenwash, makes you really understand why they advise against using drinks bottles for such things as if your dad who did it forgot what chance to kids have???

We've had an uneventful christmas which has been lovely, got to do the visiting tomorrow and our slow roast pork (sage & garlic) and roast veggies was very scrummy and just had christmas pudding with custard, Jacob very rarely scrapes his bowl but its almost clean !!! think he liked it ...

Hope everyone else has had a good day


----------



## membas#1

Merry Christmas all. Hope the day has been lovely. We are making some blueberry pancakes and eggs for brunch right now. It's just the two of us today and that has been really nice. All travels done and families visited early this year...so we are enjoying our very first (and last I guess!) christmas just the two of us! :) 

Hope you all have a great day and Brai, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## braijackava

Went in and got everything checked out. Good news is they couldn't find anything seriously wrong. Bad news i am still dizzy and they don't know why? Very tired too. Just been relaxing all day since. Hopefully they can find out more when i go to my doctors appt on tuesday. Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## readynwilling

Glad they found nothing wrong Brai. Try to get lots of rest :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Brai glad they found nothing wrong - hope you feel better soon and can get some rest this weekend.

We had a good Christmas - DD had great fun. It was boiling hot here so we swam a lot. My sugars ran low all day which is a bit of a concern because based on what I was eating yesterday I would have expected to have been high all day - its normal to go low at about 36 weeks as the placenta starts to mature but not at 30 weeks so will ask them next appointment to check babies placenta and will start dropping the insulin if this carries on - its been a couple days now - not low that I can't cope but enough to make me exhausted.

Boxing Day (26 December) is a public holiday here so because it is a Sunday we get tomorrow off too, then I work Tuesday and Thursday and then maternity leave starts - so excited as there is a lot I have to do at home and can finally start that.


----------



## Anababe

Glad everything seems ok Brai, make sure you get plenty rest now :)


----------



## Nixilix

Merry crimbo xxxxx


----------



## pinkycat

Im so glad your ok-maybe you just have a virus.

I had a lovely christmas day but think i did too much. I had lots of BH last night so went to bed early and they went away. They are quite painfull though when i get them xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi all

God anyone else eaten like prob a whole years worth of crap this last few days??? lol we had a lovely day yesterday for the 1st time ever we eat out for xmas day! the kids were superbly behaved and all the family around was lovely not to cook!!, mind you having said all this im now sat here cooking a mini turkey for a boxing day lunch for them all, hubby is a big fan of my roasts so would be very disapointed without one lol...

Kids were spoit rotten and today we plan on a nice lazy day and playing with all the toys!

Pregnancy wise ive been not so good, up crying last 2 nights in so much agony with this acid relflux its keeping me up and its so horrible im even being sick with it now!!
Also sorry if tmi but now im losing alot of vaginal discharge anyone else??


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Shell and Pinky - Pinky glad they stopped when you rested. Shell's sorry about the acid reflux - can you sleep more upright and are you taking anything for it? 

I took 9 less units of insulin this morning (this is a massive drop - we are usually told not to change anything by more than 1-2 units at a time) and still ended up going low at church so that someone had to drive me home for safety sake. I phoned the on call gynae but he didn't seem to want to deal with it now and just told me to phone my physician and also to see my gynae next week rather than wait two+ weeks and get to maternity if the movement stops - except it always does when I am low and comes back as my sugars rise. Will have to wait to get an appointment and get them to scan the placenta - I wonder how long my placenta can last if it is starting to age and if it isn't then what is going on?


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, glad they didn't find anything serious but sorry they weren't able to give you an answer. Hope you start feeling better soon.

Shell glad you had a lovely day, sorry your suffering with the reflux, have a word with your dr I know they can prescribe some stuff.

Pinky glad the BH's settled, Im having loads today so you have my sympathies

Tankit, hope you get things checked out soon for your own peace of mind. Hope the lows become manageable.

ASFM off to MIL in a mo for some lunch, skyped with my sister this morning which was fab and hoping to take easy today


----------



## Lady-K

Shell - I'm getting reflux too. It's nasty. So far have only found Gaviscon (safe in pregnancy) give temporary respite, but only for a couple of hours. Better than nothing though. I feel your pain.


----------



## Aunty E

Tanikit, WTF? Your consultant sounds like a lazy-ass prick. Honestly, if you keep having lows, you should kick up a big stinky fuss. Is there a main clinic you could go to, or a different doctor you could ring?


----------



## Tanikit

Its Christmas and New Year so everyone is on leave - I rang the emergency doctor but he just said make an appointment as soon as they open again and get to maternity if movement stops or decreases. Baby appears to be ok as she is moving a lot when my sugars are ok and I have also read that if cord blood is ok then I can have up to two weeks to be ok if the placenta is aging - and I don't even know that yet.

Sugars still going low all day now and it is making me very tired - I am scared to drop the insulin too much as all my life I have been drilled to drop only a little and then reevaluate but that is not working now so will have to drop it more. Will have to hang in there til Tuesday or Wednesday as soon as I can get an appointment because no one can do the tests I need til I can get a proper person to scan - they can check baby but she is fine right now - I just need to know how long she will be ok for and what to watch for. Have also had strong BHs again today and nausea with soft stools (sorry TMI) but I don't think I am getting sick as still feel fine and illness usually pushes my sugars up not down. Am feeling frustrated as I have a feeling the doctors will try sending me from one to the other without telling me what is going on.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

been taking gaviscon, peptac (priscribed by docs) Rennie and none of them do the job :-(....i think its certain foods that trigger it off but im yet to discover what!! i just pray i get some sleep tonight!! its wearing me out! with 2 little ones under 5 its not easy! also now me washing machines gone on the blink and i have loads of washing so gotta go up me mums do a load of that 2moro argghhh!!!! one thing after the other hey!


----------



## natty1985

feel for you shells my washing machine is my best friend i thought mine had broke last week and i was nearly in tears!!!

Ive been really violently sick about 6 times in the last half an hour :( so im off to bed for some sleep x


----------



## pinkycat

Tanikit- i really hope you get everything sorted :hugs: must be very worrying

Shellsangels- I have loads of discharge too,iv been swabbed twice and both came back normal. Doc said as long as it doesnt smell yuck and isnt itchy it should be ok. im with you on the heartburn too :growlmad: DH didnt believe it can make you sick untill i jumped out of the bath the other day to be sick.

Natty-poor you :hugs: hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Tanikit

Natty :hugs: hope you will feel better tomorrow.

Shell's that heartburn sounds very nasty - I have only had to use Gaviscon - not sure what I'd do if that didn't work. :hugs: Sorry to hear about your washing machine - that was the appliance I bought before anything else cause it is so essential. Hope you can get it fixed soon.


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty, hope you feel better soon 

Shell, I know its frustrating, I've worked out so far that anything with sugar, or acidic like OJ triggers mine I was surprised about sugar triggering it though. Hope you get the washing machine fixed or replaced soon.

Tankit, glad your little one is giving you re-assuring kicks - sorry the drs are giving you the run around.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

argggh seriously what a week!!! we had a burst pipe now and half the house is flooded!! can i really take much more stress?? this poor baby i swear to god i feel sorry for him cuse mummy is so stressed and i have paid no attention to him/bump/movements nothing lately just hope hes ok in there!!


----------



## braijackava

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone who needs them now. Going to the hospital yesterday and seeing the baby warmer did two things to me. One, it made it a lot more real and exciting! Two, it made me want to get the hell out of there and now I am scared for when I go back and actually give birth! Also took tags off the baby clothes and washed them today. That made it a little more real too. Figured depending on if I get induced early or not, I have at the least 8 weeks and at the most 12 weeks before I have him. I would be shocked if I went to 40 weeks though.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: to all...sounds like hugs are needed

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

i finished setting up our changing table today--made me feel a little better and accomplished. it's already full of clothes but had to clear off the top and make room for the changing pad, and wash up the cover and put it on--bought the cover today, just a terry cloth green cover. have a yellow one too. anyways--one small step and can check that one off the list! also got a new winter coat today--got it 70% off in the after christmas sales. It should work for me through this winter even if I can't button it all the way it'll keep me and bump warm and then should work for several more winters. yay! $230 and i only paid $49.99! :)

fire in the wood stove, lots of rain outside....typical winter day for us.


----------



## readynwilling

Membas - i FINALLY assembled my change table today too. I had already done the crib and dresser... then i draged them all over the room trying to decide where they live LOL. I still have the matteress put away and all the other stuff in boxes. I figure i'll do the washing of bedding and some of the clothes around 36 weeks. I'll probably start to pack my hospital bag around 35 weeks. I think im going to go over so i don't want to do it too early or i'll just sit around looking at it ready to go!

Some nursery pics

Spoiler


----------



## membas#1

Cute nursery Sara! I've got the 0-3 month clothes in the dresser/changing table, ready to go (I can't remember if they've all been washed, so I'll probably wash them all again over the next few months as they are hand me downs and I'd like to make sure they are washed and rinsed well in our laundry); I still need to get more cloth diaper covers too.

We aren't doing a nursery for the first year or so (we are in a 1 bedroom house for now--it's a large 300 sq. foot bedroom, so the room is big enough for all we need) but I do sometimes wish we had a 2nd bedroom for some of this stuff we are accumulating! It does keep us from getting too much stuff! We still need to get the co-sleeper crib up (we are borrowing from a friend until we decide to transition to a crib or to co-sleeping in our bed--which is too scary for me at first), and we need to purchase a few more sheet sets for that, and we need to figure out a stroller--I think we are getting one from a friend who is done having kids, but not sure. Otherwise I think we have what we need to get started...alot of borrowed and 2nd hand stuff, so we haven't had to spend much yet. Our big purchase so far was the Ergo Carrier for $80.


----------



## membas#1

Finally getting around to updating a bump pic--here's my 27+6 bump taken today in various maternity tops, and my 14 week for comparison :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6097.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6093.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6090.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_5604_2.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinkycat

Sara- nice nursery. 

You can see a big difference in the bump :thumbup:

Im going to have my hospital bag ready and everything ready for baby by 35wks, only because Ellie was born at 35wks so wouldn't be able to relax if everything wasn't done. That isn't far away eeek :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

I plan on getting my bag ready even earlier - maybe by 32/33 weeks simply because I have read too many stories of premature births.

Going to finish our nursery after my work ends (so early next year) Just a little more decorating to do and I need to get a new mattress and sort out the cupboards a bit better. I think I should be alright for clothing, but a shop I bought at gave me a voucher so I can get some more - just need to sort out what exactly I might still need.

Have got my sugars better today at least though it will still take some adjusting - we are having the laziest day of the year and just watching movies and sleeping - not so great for my DD but she seems quite happy and will get DH to take her for some exercise later today - its not like we have done this the entire year, so I don't feel too guilty.


----------



## rottpaw

Morning all! 

Sara - VERY cute nursery! We have stalled out a bit on the nursery itself while we got through the holidays and entertaining family here while hubby had surgery last week. Am exhausted LOL. But we'll get back to finishing that room after this week - I am starting to panic that we haven't even chosen furniture yet! We will also have our showers coming up in Jan and early Feb so I am so excited for that. Think all that baby gear will make it even more real! 

We did get our stroller put together this weekend, and it looks great!


----------



## MumtoJ

Lovely nursery Sarah, our little one will be well and truely here by the time we do his room. having an extension built and they will be starting in the next couple of weeks and wont finish until after he's born. DS1 will be getting the new bedroom, DS2 will get what is currently the study and what is currently DS1's bedroom will become the study / guest room.

Brai, hope your luck changes soon


----------



## MumtoJ

Sorry needed to go bath Monster,

Hearing about all the nursery activities and now that Christmas is over makes it all feel much more real and not that far away. Now planing on getting my hospital bag sorted and start getting down clothes from the loft to sort and wash and re-arranging our bedroom to put bubs in, though I will probably end up co-sleeping again depending on bub's temprament - with Jacob he was pretty strong from the get go so if he felt crowded you knew about it with kicks and pushes and he was pretty good at self serve during the night.

As long as I go to term I have between 8 & 12 weeks and if I have a section then probably more like 8 weeks which isn't long at all - getting scared now ...


----------



## braijackava

Put the swing together today, and started folding the baby clothes I washed. I really need to get a diaper bag, so I can pack babies hospital bag. My bag will probably wait until last minute, since most of the stuff I will bring I use everyday. My husband says its all to early to do everything. I told him if I get put on bedrest again I am not going to be able to help him. And with him working so much he wont have much time to do it by himself. I think he will be suprised how fast it goes. I have my 28 week appt tomorrow. Hopefully they can figure out why I am so tired and dizzy. After that I have to start going every 2 weeks. So maybe 5 or 6 more appts until baby? Woah!


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Sorry needed to go bath Monster,
> 
> Hearing about all the nursery activities and now that Christmas is over makes it all feel much more real and not that far away. Now planing on getting my hospital bag sorted and start getting down clothes from the loft to sort and wash and re-arranging our bedroom to put bubs in, though I will probably end up co-sleeping again depending on bub's temprament - with Jacob he was pretty strong from the get go so if he felt crowded you knew about it with kicks and pushes and he was pretty good at self serve during the night.
> 
> As long as I go to term I have between 8 & 12 weeks and if I have a section then probably more like 8 weeks which isn't long at all - getting scared now ...

I agree! It is all starting to feel much more immediate now that Christmas is past, and it's just a matter of "how much else can we cram into the next 8-12 weeks?" I'm 29 weeks now, so only 11 more to go max (and I have to keep reminding hubby that I can't leave a bunch of things undone until, say, week39!!) Even if I go over 40 weeks, I don't want to have anything left that has to get done at that point; just waiting impatiently with our bags packed LOL!

Hubby had hernia repair surgery last week and has been moving slowly around the house ever since. I keep laughing because between the two of us, we are a pair! If we drop something into the floor, we have to argue over who has to try to bend down and pick it up! :haha: Thankfully, he'll be completely recovered before baby arrives.


----------



## Tanikit

Yes it is scary to start counting weeks now - I could be down to 7 weeks now since they like to induce diabetics at 38 weeks, but it does depend on the growth and the placenta - I'd guess max is 8 weeks for me and I'd be surprised. Will need to phone tomorrow and see what I can do about these sugars - they are taking a while to sort out and not only that I am still worried about why I am having to sort them out - it should just be a steep rise in insulin to 36 weeks, not this funny dropping of it. Have been taking the movement counting more seriously now because of it but she's been moving just fine.


----------



## msarkozi

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! 

It's hard to believe I am back into single digit weeks again! When my parents left this morning, they said the next time they see me, I will be a mommy!! :shock: It's going to come quickly I am sure. I have a consult doctor appointment on Thursday, so I am interested to see what he says. He might want to induce me early, or book me for a c section. 

OH and my dad put together my rocking chair last night, as well as the play pen, and swing. It just makes it seem so much more real.


----------



## readynwilling

I never thought about that - single digit weeks :shock: on thursday i will be 31 weeks, which is 9 weeks to go! I like counting down how many working days i have left LOL 10 weeks x 5days = 50 days - today, NY day, and the feb Stat holiday = 47 days less my 15 holiday days = 32 days left :wohoo: :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: I can't count down my work days yet, as I don't know when I will actually leave. Technically, my notice says February 21st, but I might request medical leave at some point so I can stop working sooner.


----------



## readynwilling

Unless the baby comes before hand, my last day is March 4th... 1 day after my EDD!


----------



## msarkozi

yikes! I thought I was bad for taking off only a week before I was due, lol!


----------



## readynwilling

I have 15 holiday days to use - so i will use them to either work 1/2 days for 6 weeks or short work weeks... haven't decided yet. They haven't hired anyone to replace me yet... so i will have a couple weeks of training before i can take advantage of my vacation time. My boss asked me not to use it to take the 2 weeks before my due date off. I figure if i only work 10am-2pm i will be able to stick it out to the end.


----------



## msarkozi

oooh, I like those hours! I wish I could do that! Good for you! :thumbup: My replacement is starting on January 4th already, which I don't agree with, because I'm not tecnhically leaving until February 21st. And this girl isn't actually going to be doing my job (just doing some of the petty reporting and what not for a year, and my other coworker is taking on my duties instead). So she is going to be completely bored out of her mind, and won't even have an office until I am gone. My boss is so sure I am going to be gone by the middle of January though, even though I said I wouldn't request medical leave until at least February!


----------



## readynwilling

My coworker was supposed to replace me and we would hire someone or train the payroll girl to do the AP so that my coworker would have more time to take on my duties and the rest would be spread out between the other 3 girls in the office. But it turns out my coworker is 15 weeks! :haha: so they have to offically hire someone. I actually think he/she should have started already because a lot of my duties are done once a period and so there will only be one full period potentially before the baby comes and thats not really enough for a proper training :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! well I guess that didn't work :haha: My coworker is thinking of applying to a different job somewhere else :wacko: So if she leaves while I am off for the year, they are going to be in big trouble. It's going to be bad enough with me gone, as my coworker has only been there for 2 years, and really doesn't know what she is doing. 

Your job sounds much like mine. Once my month end starts, then all the reporting gets done, and you are done until the next month. It's a once a month thing, with payroll every 2 weeks. My coworker got trained in November and has been doing my work since. So I'm not even really doing anything at work anymore...it rather sucks! The new girl is going to get trained by my coworker, and it should be interesting. Glad I won't be there for all the messes that are going to happen!!


----------



## readynwilling

Yep thats pretty much how my work is. We do 13 x 4week periods a year rather than 12 months. I spend a week closing the period and then week 2 is slow, then week 3 i do a costing report and pricing announcment, then week 4 is slower again. But i also do all the bank stuff and we have a massive payment system which i prepare every 2 weeks. But i am also trained to do almost everyother job in the office. I started on the front desk, doing customer service, moved into accounting and started with AP and moved into the ledger accounting, then i did some purchasing when our purchaser quit :wacko: oh yeah... im unofficial in-house IT too :haha: And they think it wont be so bad for people to cover my job.. true enough... how about everyone elses jobs that i do too! I don't think im irreplaceable by any means... but i do do a LOT around there that i don't think they've thought about. I anticipate a call once a week at least for the first little while!


----------



## msarkozi

I totally feel the same way as you Sara. I have a lot of knowledge that I am taking with me, that no one else has. They keep threatening to phone me while I am off, and I said to my boss that there is to be absolutely no phone calls to me, as I am not on the payroll and not obligated to answer. I even told them I will change my phone number if they start calling :) I do so much around the office as well, that I think they might appreciate me a lot more once I do come back, or at least I am hoping so. It's going to be a very interesting year for them for sure....and I will be enjoying my year at home with my little man :)


----------



## Tanikit

I now only have one day left at work and that will be Thursday. I am still not sure what will happen once I leave - I have a feeling they are hiring someone who worked there before so she should know what she is doing, but she won't agree to work the same hours I have been which means the boss is not so happy (here because there are few vets, when we are hied we get to dictate a little about what we want and will/won't do) 

I am quite relieved I am stopping as had a rough time with sugars going low (not too badly) and feeling terribly faint and like I wanted to throw up at work this morning - luckilymanaged not to, but it wasn't pleasant. Phoned my gynae today (mostly about the sugars) but he has yet to phone back. If I haven't heard by early afternoon I will try again.


----------



## readynwilling

Tanikit - i didn't realize you were a vet! Thats very cool. Im way jealous of your last day!! Hopefully not working and getting some extra rest in will help with your sugars (not sure if thats even logical/possible, but i can hope :haha: ).


----------



## Tanikit

Well I have an appointment now for early tomorrow morning and the doctor said he would check the placenta and just make sure things are alright there. Having lowered the insulin things are a little better - still going low but not as badly or as often, but I need to know the reason why it is happening as if it has anything to do with baby then I need that checked.

Hehe, wonder how much rest I will really get with my preschooler at home all day and plenty to do, but it should make it easier to sit down a bit more which must be good.


----------



## rottpaw

I think any form of rest for us is a good thing at this stage! I am starting to feel more tired all the time, more like first tri fatigue coming back. Yuck! Even when I rest well (or reasonably so) at night, i still get up and feel like I could sleep another 5 hours. Then by evening I'm completely wiped out. I guess as the baby gets bigger, he has greater needs for nutrients, energy, etc.

ETA: I've got about 45 more work days, assuming I work right up till delivery. It's nice to have a countdown! We are not yet sure when or if I'll go back. We may play that by ear and decide once we get the baby home and see how things go.


----------



## readynwilling

I have a stupid cold and its causing most of my sleep problems right now... i just cant stay asleep cause im so congested :grr: last night was a little better, but not much!


----------



## braijackava

I have what i am guessing is a stye right by by eye. Its this lovely huge red bump and then my whole bottom eyelid is swollen and the bridge of my nose. I don't want to go anywhere looking like this, but of course i have to go grocery shopping, doctors appt, and we are celebrating my sons 11th bday tonight so having people over. How sad.....


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Brai and readynwillin and anyone else not feeling great today.


----------



## Anababe

Aww :hugs: to everyone who needs them today! 

Im not feeling too great myself. Just so tired and achey. I dont like to complain about the kids but im really finding it hard at the moment on my own looking after two toddlers, running a house and being 7 months pregnant and i hate admitting that im struggling :cry: Im only 28 weeks and i know people must wonder why im moaning so early on when ive still got nearly 3 months to go! But my 3yr old gets up at 5:30am every morning and then is non stop all day til he goes bed at 6:30 and im just exhausted!! :sleep:

Anyway sorry, thats enough moaning for one day i think.. do ignore me its just been one of them days today!! :dohh:


----------



## braijackava

Went to the doctor. I have an infection around my eye and i am anemic, which might explain the dizziness.


----------



## membas#1

I had my gestational diabetes screening today--my OB does them for everyone around the 28 week mark. Pretty sure I'll be taking the full on 3 hour test soon. I had a blood glucose home meter in my car and tested my blood right after they did the blood draw--it read 149, for whole blood glucose. They'll be measuring plasma glucose in the lab and it'll be a higher number as the conversion from whole blood to plasma is. Since the cutoff is 140 for the screening, I'm pretty sure they'll call and say I failed the screen and require the diagnostic test.

I'm sad. I can hold out hope that my meter was faulty but I seriously doubt it. I feel like I eat well, don't' eat refined carbs (well the holidays were another story!), don't eat excessive sugar, do a lot of walking (again, the holidays were an exception). I wonder if the past month of wedding, thanksgiving and christmas celebrations (no exercise and more food/sugars) could negatively affect my screening? Or am I just grasping here....

Nonetheless--now I wait for the doctor to call...she said if I don't hear anything then it's fine, but after seeing my own test number I am expecting a call sometime next week.

Bummer.

I was also measured today and before she measured my uterus she said "you aren't going to have a small baby" I measured 29cm but she said that was well within acceptable limits (1-3cm off is acceptable), but she'll keep an eye on it. She'll do an ultrasound at 32 weeks as well to check growth.

Sorry for the dumpy post. I'm just hormonal and sad and feel like I did something wrong.


----------



## readynwilling

You did nothing wrong hun. You could still pass the 3 hr test. I feel the same way, eat to much junk and not enough exercise. I need to get my food back on track and maybe go to the gym to use the treadmil (just walking) a couple of times a week.


----------



## membas#1

and then when i tried to talk to DH about it he told me that i'm over reacting and assuming the worst. everytime i try to talk to him about something he says this--i'm tired of it. why can't he just listen to me and say something kinder like 'well maybe you won't have to take the 3 hour test afterall, or even if you do, it'll probably be fine'...instead he takes one thing i say out of context and then i'm all of a sudden assuming the worst and blah blah blah. i wanted to throw something at him. i had just finished saying "85% of women pass the 3 hour screen and it's probably fine, it's just a bummer that i have to potentially deal with it". he says i said "I have GD"...and I NEVER uttered those words. he thinks i should have probably not worried about my own test number and just wait to see if the doctor calls...well duh, that's what i have to do, but that doesn't mean i can't process what a call from the doctor might mean--i.e. the 3 hour test. i hadn't really even gone past that in my mind much.

he's back at work for 2 hours and he'll come home and i've got to decide what i need to say to him because i'm fed up with feeling like i have to consider every word i say to him or else he's going to find a way to criticize me for over reacting, being too dramatic, caring too much etc....

i think i'm better off calling my sister when i really need to talk and just keeping him informed as needed. what a shitty way to feel about your new husband. at least my sister recognizes that sometimes we have to talk things out verbally and say a lot of stuff in between just to get some emotions out and be done with it. that's all i was doing--verbal processing. i really want to throw something and break it. now that's the hormones i remember when i was 13! :) hormones are NOT helping me keep this under control


----------



## readynwilling

:hug:

I think you should defo call your sister and vent. Hormones do not help and sometimes men say really dumb things. You know you wont take it out on your sis, so im sure it will help to talk it out before DH comes home.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: membas. Sorry you got a high reading on your machine - machines are slghtly more inaccurate than the blood tests on purpose (but its usually so you don't go too low) Reading what you said about your husband made me feel like I really understand that part - women want their emotions heard and a bit of caring and sympathy - basically to hear that someone understands them and when men come out with comments like that they have no idea how unhelpful they are being. I tend to phone my mother these days when I am feeling down but even she is not great at just saying: Shame - and I have tried to teach her even! I don't think teaching a man that is possible! (I am still hoping I am wrong)

When do you expect to hear back from the doctor?

Well I have my appointment today to check baby and placenta and make sure things are ok. My sugars were really high last night and I think I forgot one dose of insulin as even with the boluses they didn't come down that easily - but of a contradiction since I am going to the doctor because they have been low - sigh. Have to take DD with me and its pouring with rain and will be driving through rush hour to get there on time so not really looking forward to it. Hope the news will be good though to set all that off.


----------



## membas#1

Good luck at your appointment. I'm feeling better now and appreciate your comments. DH and I talked and we'll see. He's gonna try to be a little more supportive and I think I'm going to try and process my thoughts a little before dumping on him, as he gets the raw stuff and automatically goes into damage control (so he says). So we'll see if we can meet in the middle somewhere. He did admit he automatically things 'oh no' when he can tell something is wrong with me...so he goes to the negative space immediately. I may utilize my sister a little more when things are raw so that when he gets the version it's a little more processed...at least for now. Doesn't seem fair to me, but whatever--guess I can't expect him to be everything.

Regarding the number, I don't know when the doc will call back. She said if I don't hear then it's all fine...so here's hoping i don't...but I suspect after new years. I'm not looking too far past the next test for now--but it's the part i don't want to do--the 3 hour with fast etc...But if i do, then so be it. 

Can't wait for sleep tonight. It's 10pm here and I've been awake pretty well since 4:00am. Hoping tonight i sleep well. Just had some tuna fish and cheese, hoping some protein will keep me asleep a little longer!


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, glad you've got some answeres, hope you feel better soon.

Tankit, hope your appointment goes well and you get some reassurance or at least some answers.

Membas, I find with my OH if he can't "fix" it then he struggles, and tend to download to girlfriends or my sister if I need to "talk" then on the occassions that I can't do that and need to use my OH for the "talk" bit I pre-warn him that thats what it is so he puts the right "hat" on. Its not perfect but does mean that we don't get too cross with each other as we understand what each is after and what each persons limitations are.

Anababe, we are all entitled to have bad days, don't appologies for your comments, I know how hard it can be just with one toddler never mind the 2 on your own. Hope you have a better day today.

Hope everyone else is doing well and those who have gone quiet over the last couple of days is because they are having too much fun with family and friends and all is ok XXXX

AFM just plodding along at the moment, had a big tidy up day yesterday so the house feels much more friendly, OH got stuck in as well so got loads done, either more visiting or out to the shops to start looking for fixtures and fixings for the extension which should start soon. 

Been getting the odd twinge which is annoying, think OH is getting a bit stressed by it as he is a planner and doesn't really like surprises, I think he is hoping our scan at the end of Jan makes me choose a section so he knows when things will happen.


----------



## Tanikit

Back from my appointment and things are still looking good - the placenta had some stippling on it which is an indication of calcification but it was within normal limits for 31 weeks pregnant. Cord blood flow was good too and my baby has been growing a lot! She now weighs nearly 1,9kg which is actually 2 weeks ahead (just over 4lbs) so clearly the placenta is working. As far as the sugars go I must just keep watching them and adjusting as necessary. I am now on every second week appointments so feels like this baby will be coming fairly soon.


----------



## MumtoJ

Glad your appointment went well, hopefully with finishing work and this news you will be able to relax a bit which should help with allowing your sugars to settle a bit.

Look after yourself


----------



## Nixilix

It's getting close girls! Can't believe I'm going to be 31 weeks on Friday! Moving house again next Friday! Oh dear not what you want at 32 wks! Never mind hopefully we will settle quick! 

Started getting itchy now but it's not so bad it keeps me awake or anything and it's not concentrated in one area it's all over. So annoying!


----------



## readynwilling

Morning all!

Glad the appt went well and your little girl is growing good tanikit.

Booo to moving Rach - but im sure it will be great when you are all settled.

I actually was thinking this morning, what would i do today if i didn't have to go to work. I need some days off (even though i just had 4, and this is only my 3rd working day back). I think i want to take wednesdays off for a while.


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: to all who need it!

sorry about all the physical and emotional stuff everyone is dealing with. it will all be over soon and we will be sleep deprived and grumpy. or i will anyways...

hope everyone had great holidays and has a happy new year! my anniversary is dec 30, so end of year is kinda fun but still a lot going on. hubby and i are having dinner together and hopefully a movie. probably will be the last for a long time.


----------



## rottpaw

membas#1 said:


> I had my gestational diabetes screening today--my OB does them for everyone around the 28 week mark. Pretty sure I'll be taking the full on 3 hour test soon. I had a blood glucose home meter in my car and tested my blood right after they did the blood draw--it read 149, for whole blood glucose. They'll be measuring plasma glucose in the lab and it'll be a higher number as the conversion from whole blood to plasma is. Since the cutoff is 140 for the screening, I'm pretty sure they'll call and say I failed the screen and require the diagnostic test.
> 
> I'm sad. I can hold out hope that my meter was faulty but I seriously doubt it. I feel like I eat well, don't' eat refined carbs (well the holidays were another story!), don't eat excessive sugar, do a lot of walking (again, the holidays were an exception). I wonder if the past month of wedding, thanksgiving and christmas celebrations (no exercise and more food/sugars) could negatively affect my screening? Or am I just grasping here....
> 
> Nonetheless--now I wait for the doctor to call...she said if I don't hear anything then it's fine, but after seeing my own test number I am expecting a call sometime next week.
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> I was also measured today and before she measured my uterus she said "you aren't going to have a small baby" I measured 29cm but she said that was well within acceptable limits (1-3cm off is acceptable), but she'll keep an eye on it. She'll do an ultrasound at 32 weeks as well to check growth.
> 
> Sorry for the dumpy post. I'm just hormonal and sad and feel like I did something wrong.

Try not to worry! :hugs: I failed the 1 hour but passed the 3. My dr actually said "everyone here has been failing the 1 hour..." apparently that is quite common. I read that what has basically happened is they've lowered the tolerances on the test (to catch more potential cases of GD) so many more people who actually do not have GD will fail the first test but pass the diagnostic (3 hour). Try not to stress! The 3 hour was not my favorite day but the worst of it only lasts the first hour and a half. Just take plenty of things to do to keep you occupied!

Blessed, happy anniversary :happydance: and Cathryn, you are my hero if your house is getting clean LOL! :haha: Mine is a wreck. This weekend we will put away Christmas and focus on cleaning it up but lately I just haven't had the energy. :dohh:


----------



## Lady-K

readynwilling said:


> Unless the baby comes before hand, my last day is March 4th... 1 day after my EDD!


Oh, we start mat leave on the same day!


----------



## readynwilling

Had my last appt with my Family Dr today. Next thursday i have the first of my appts with the OBGYN. They will be biweekly. My dr is such a sweetheart - i wish she delivered babies!!! She said that she saw no reason for me not to work up till my due date, so im sure my boss likes her to :rofl:


----------



## braijackava

So sick of money problems! Hopefully we can sell our third car soon, or else i don't know how we will make it through the next month. Trying to not be to down as it is my sons 11th bday today.


----------



## Tanikit

Happy Anniversary for tomorrow Melissa! Hope you have a good day.

Brai sorry about the money problems and hope you can sell the car.

I think I have just gone low as my DH called me for something and I just realised I have lost more than an hour of time - who knows where it went and I am so tired. DD has just fallen asleep and DH is trying to help me with some of the heavy moving - have spent the whole day cleaning the house and doing heavy work which I probably shouldn't done and now I am trying to figuire out what I did the last hour - nothing is coming to me, but DH does not get it and still wants me moving pipes and helping him when I am still trying to get my brain to work. Sigh - if only he would understand.... and if only I wasn't so stupid as to actually try to help him when I haven't a clue what he is asking me to do. Definitely time for bed once I have eaten something. Sorry if this makes no sense - I have not quite recovered yet.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Brai and tanikit. 

Brai - we were just talking about $ the other night too. Its gonna be tight when im on mat leave and my DH talks about selling his car, but i dont want him to as he loves it. 

tanikit - please have a snack and take a nap if you DD allows. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Money is going to be tight for us too while I am on mat leave. We are trying to save as much as we can right now to help us get through some of the slower work months for OH. I am sure we will all find a way to make it work though :)


----------



## braijackava

Now to add to my stressful day, i just threw up everything i ate today. Only the second time this pregnancy. Feeling pretty sorry for myself right now.


----------



## msarkozi

it's kinda odd, because I have been feeling nauseated in the third trimester. I only ever threw up a couple times in this pregnancy, and I am hoping it stays that way. 

Brai - :hugs: go lay down for a rest hun


----------



## braijackava

I am sure it has something to do with the antibiotics i am on and the medicine i took for my migraine.


----------



## msarkozi

that is not good. I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, hope its nothing serious and you feel better soon. Hope you son had a fab Birthday.

Big hugs to those who need it


----------



## rottpaw

Everyone feel better soon and :hugs: all around! 

I have heard the nausea can return in the last tri, as hormones continue to ramp up to their final peak. I'm still on my nausea meds because mine never really went away, so I have not noticed it as much, but I have had several spells lately where I just haevn't felt well. At least we are in the home stretch!


----------



## msarkozi

oh thank goodness to the home stretch! I am ready to evict my little guy!!! I told OH earlier today to get him out of me already, lol! I can't sleep at all anymore because it hurts too much. Going to speak to the doctor about it tomorrow to see what he suggests.


----------



## Loren

hey girls just got bk from my 4D scan and anyone who is thinking shud i shudnt i, i think it was well worth it!!!i'm 30weeks 5days but babys measuring at 31weeks 2days and weighs 3lbs 11oz :D :D :D

here is little Mr James Anthony.........



https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/baby_5.jpg



https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/baby_10.jpg


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Loren!! Great pics!


----------



## Loren

thank u sara!!!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

oh my goodness...look at those pictures!! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## blessedmomma

cute baby loren!

hope the money concerns work out for everyone :hugs: i already am a stay at home mom so im thankful i dont have to work out maternity leave and how we will make ends meet. 

i also hope everyones aches and pains and lack of sleep get better soon too. i have a couple days a week i wake up at 4-5 am but for the most part im sleeping ok lately. my hubby is off work til tues next week and kids wont have school til wed so enjoying some family time lately.


----------



## Loren

thanx girliess!!!!well worth the muny xxxx


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> oh thank goodness to the home stretch! I am ready to evict my little guy!!! I told OH earlier today to get him out of me already, lol! I can't sleep at all anymore because it hurts too much. Going to speak to the doctor about it tomorrow to see what he suggests.

LOL Melissa, I have another friend who also refers to delivery as "baby eviction day!!" :haha: 

I hope they can get you some relief to sleep! I wake up 3-4 times a night, but at least I typically do sleep several hours toward the end of the night. Don't give up till they find you some answers. I've had to work out a routine where I take my antacids (tums) at bedtime, then again about 1:30, then take my nausea meds about 2:30 or 3... then get up one last time to pee around 4-5. But after that I can usually sleep a couple consecutive hours. Whatever works at this stage! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Awesome photos, Loren! I love all the 3 and 4D scans!


----------



## Evian260

loren i just had a 4D scan today too and it's now my avatar! SO worth it! we also got a dvd of the whole thing - and he sucks his thumb, yawned a few times, and was smiling!


----------



## Tanikit

Loren your baby is so cute! And Jackie Mason's picture is gorgeous too. Love the 4Ds.

Last day at work today though it is a long day - start at 07:30am and end at 18:30 but then it is over! DD was up twice last night and both DD and DH are sick so its been a bit of a night - just hope I don't get it too.

:hugs Brai and anyone else who needs it. We really are in the home stretch now - I think tickers will be in the second last box within a week from now. The home stretch is a bit of a paradox - want babies out but still want them to be safe and so they need to stay in a bit longer despite our discomfort.


----------



## msarkozi

exactly what you said Tanikit - want them out, but still want them to be safe! I told OH that at 37 weeks, he can get out, lol! It will totally be baby eviction day! 

sleeping wouldn't be so bad if the pain wasn't there. My back kills me, and my whole pelvis hurts. I can't get comfortable at all. And then some of the nights, my hands go numb as well. The pelvis is the worst of it, and it takes every effort to move around due to it.


----------



## braijackava

Thankyou everyone for the kind words, they really helped me get through the day.


----------



## membas#1

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better :hugs:

Copied from another thread because I'm too lazy to retype this all, but here's what my last hour was like at home:

i just about burned my kitchen down...yikes! first i put brown rice on with some chicken stock. i was planning to make homemade soup. well, i must have put the stove way too high cuz the stock cooked off in 15 minutes and left me with a black pot of rice--my good stainless steel pot is completely blackened and on the underside too! so while i'm cleaning that up, i don't notice that there's smoke building in my kitchen. i was using hot water so just had steam in my face from the sink...all of a sudden the smoke detectors are going off and i look up and the house is so smokey! i look at the stove and i hadn't turned it off and i had a 8X11 magnet on the fridge (those kind you can print in your printer) with all my family's birthdays etc..calender and it had fallen off the fridge (probably the moisture from the stove caused it to fall off), and fell right onto that hot burner! there was black stuff all over my stove and the white stove knobs are blackened.

i went into oh crap mode with the dog whining because the smoke alarm was hurting her ears and the bird squawking at me, just trying to get the smoke alarm to shut up!

DH is at work of course.

So here I sit 35 degrees outside and I have every window and door in my house open with the fans blowing the air out one side of the house and pulling clean air through from the other end. Needless to say--it's chilly. I also tried 4 times to get a fire going in the wood stove whilst all this happened and finally just got it going....so at least i can stand by the fire and be toasty warm....

Called DH and he of course was very adamant that I not breath in the toxic stuff from that magnet melting--but by the time i noticed what was going on, too late. I told him the windows and doors are open, the smoke is gone, and to bring something home for dinner cuz i'm not cooking.

Could have been worse....


----------



## membas#1

In good news--I talked to my supervisor and got permission to cut 5-7 hours off my work each week (by going in late on Tuesdays and leaving early on Thurs or Fri/both) in exchange for work at home. So I'll still be working 40 hours a week until I decide I need to cut back, but I don't have to be at work all those 40 hours! YAY! I'm hoping this will help me extend my time I am able to work through as I hope not to get as tired as I would with 40 hours on campus....


----------



## Evian260

that sounds like a good plan membas :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Membas - glad your ok and whilst stressful as you say it could have been worse. I know from my first weeks of being a mum the number of stupid things I did like burning dinners etc due to lack of sleep so look at it as good practice ... 

Fab scan photos ladies your little ones look wonderful.

For sleeping I'm finding if I stretch my back out by leaning against my birth ball kneeling on the floor, and putting a pillow between my knees and having my ant-acids just before going to bed and keeping some next to the bed just in case, means I can usually get about 4-5 solid hours before I wake up, but once I wake then I just lie there usually drifting off just as I need to get up ...

As for the cleaning slowly getting there, think its a combination of nesting and desperation - if we didn't tackle it soon it just would have been un-manageable and whilst we both have time of work we tend to keep each other going, but I do pay the price by the end of the day and the BH's and aches / pains really kick in.

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today, and big hugs to those who need them

xx


----------



## pinkycat

:hugs: to all who need them.
Girls those pics are great.

Im also counting down till end. My hips really hurt in bed and find it really hard to sleep.

DH is off work till tuesday so im trying to tidy up and get organised while he is here.

i just realised twin (sarah) hasnt been on since 23rd dec, i really hope she is ok.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: membas - that does sound scary! Glad you were alright and that you had a smoke detector!

I see my ticker has moved into the next box now - only one more box to go!

Talking of sleep I have been up since 04:30 this morning as I was too uncomfortable to sleep, but I did get some before that. Hope everyone can manage to get some sleep and rest before babies arrive.


----------



## Nixilix

Mine should change on saturday then!! Yay!!!!


----------



## kns

howdy everyone.
been off here for a bit as been chilling over christmas and not been on the computer.
how is everyone?
now christmas is over i just realised its so near.
midwife appointment yesterday everything seems good and he had his head down!!!
got another scan on 18th jan (34 weeks) another midwife @36 weeks to do the birth plan!!! yikes!
seems Kim now has SPD on top of everything else that she seems to have got through this pregnancy.
xxx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Membas - thats scary about the fire but YAY about being able to do some work from home

Tanikit - Yay your ticker box moved up one! that means mine does tomorrow :wohoo:

Sorry to hear Kim has SPD KNS. :hugs: to everyone suffering with it. I'll knock on wood cause i feel pretty darn good, aside from lack of energy.

At my drs appt yesterday the dr said i was slightly anemic... # was 118 and they like to see at least 120. She said not enough to double my maternity vitamin, but i should try to increase through a healthy diet... however she didn't mention the 40lbs i have gained while mentioning this "healthy diet" :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: to Kim and everyone else with SPD. 

Well work is over now and I am partly a bit down about it - while I am glad it is over from a pregnancy point of view it was a nice place to work and I think my pregnancy hormones may also just be making me feel a bit empty. I am sure once I start getting things ready for next year then I'll feel fine again. They gave me a cute present for my baby today which was sweet of them.


----------



## braijackava

Oh i was sooo sick yesterday. My hubby just laughed and said that's what you get for bragging about not being sick this pregnancy. Feel better today. I am also dealing with the msp and anemia right now. The food list they give you for the anemia does not look appetizing at all! Laying in bed since i just took my antibiotics again and i don't want to get sick. Also waiting to hear back from my family because my uncle had a heart attack this morning. If you are religious, please pray for him...


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Brai - sorry to hear you still aren't feeling well. Take it easy. And sorry to hear about your uncle, I hope he is able to recover :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

There are September 2011 mum's to be now in first Tri! First tri seems such a distant memory now.


----------



## Nixilix

It seems ages away!! We bought our carseat today, I really hope she doesn't have a willy when she comes out cause it's very pink!!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

HAHAHAHA Rach! My car seat and stroller are pretty unisex but the pack&play with bedside sleeper is ALL GIRL. But 3 ultrasounds said girl so im not tooo worried.


----------



## 2nd time

i tried to buy al the big stuff unisex last time asknew i wanted lots of kids lol but this time its a girl again so coul have bought pink first time lol


----------



## braijackava

That was supposed to say s p d, but my phone likes to change things.


----------



## kns

thank you everyone for your support, well...
as midwife suggested kim went to the doctor today as she is struggling to walk. he asked her to climb on the bed and she couldnt so he asked about the pain stuck his finger on the bone and said there thats defo SPD and got an emergency referral for physio and unfortunatly they are the guys that give you your band and crutches usual wait is 6 - 8 weeks but she would of had baby by then!!! so hoping they get back sides into gear.
i now can understand what the rest of you are going through.
x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi guys!

Well baby Mason was not playing ball im so disapointed feel my money was wasted :-( 3rd attempt today ata 4d scan, and im not convinced it was my baby being akward to be honest i think it might have been her equipment cuse he was facing us lovely today and was breech, got great views, placenta and cord were not in the way either so god knows!
I guess what matters is he is doing well though, he needs to turn but got a few more weeks for that so nothing to worry bout, he looked huge compared to 3 weeks ago cant beleive how much hes grown, he was measuring at 32 weeks so a little ahead but still a steady pace and hoping it stays that way so i dont end up having a 12 pounder this time lol.... he flashed his willy again defo wanted to let us know he was a boy lol... so i guess in all im greatful to see him again but feel alot of money was wasted... nevermind!

Absolutely love the 4d pics girls!!! - altho slightly jelous lol na seriously there gorgeous! just what you expect for ya money! 

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Shell's. If you pay the $ you should get some pics. Did you get any pictures at all? 

Sorry to hear Kim is in so much pain KNS :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I had my consult appt today with another doctor. He is making me do the 2 hr glucose test, just to answer once and for all if I actually am diabetic or not. If that comes back normal, then he said they are just going to ignore the glucose that keeps spilling into my urine. 

Baby is no longer breech either. His spine is on my right side and legs to the left, and he is looking left as well. His hb was 140 bpm, and he is measuring right on. No idea what his weight is though. 

My blood pressure was perfect as well, so it just proves to me once again that it is work that is causing the high blood pressure. I imagine it is going to spike again next week once I return from the Christmas break.


----------



## readynwilling

Hope the 2 hour test goes well Melissa. Good to hear your little guy is turning! When do you go for the GTT?


----------



## msarkozi

I am doing it tomorrow morning. I see my regular doctor on the 5th, and so they would like to have the results for then.


----------



## braijackava

Good luck on the glucose test.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai sorry to hear about our uncle and hope you will feel better soon too :hugs:

Shell's sorry you couldn't get the views you wanted :hugs: especially after so many tries.

Melissa glad your appointment went well -please take it easy at work if its spiking your BP. When do you finish work? Good luck for the glucose test today.

New Year's Eve - so hope everyone has a good last day of 2010 - can you believe we have spent aboutg half this year growing a baby and next year we get to meet them?

Woke up with the start of a cold this morning so not feeling that well - DH and DD already have it so I guessed it was coming. Just hope it doesn't stay around too long.


----------



## msarkozi

Brai - I'm sorry about your uncle as well. I hope he recovers quickly!! :hugs:

Tanikit - I am technically not done work until February 21st, but if the doctor tells me to stop sooner, then I will. If I find I am getting too stressed out at work, then I will ask my doctor to put me on medical leave as well. 

It's definitely that time of year...I'm not feeling so great myself


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, your uncle is in my thoughts, hope he makes a good recovery. Glad your feeling a bit better hope you continue to improve.

KNS hope Kim sees someone soon, I've been lucky recently with my SPD it has actually settled down alot still have pain across the front but can walk small distances and move around as long as I'm careful.

Melissa, fingers crossed for the 2hr test, with DS1 I kept getting glucose in my urine but was negative on all the GD tests, its just my body was dumping sugar out. This time I haven't had any high glucose readings in my urine but anything sugary makes me feel really ill - prob is I still crave it.

Tankit, hope your cold gets better soon, its miserable having a cold and not being able to take anything for it. sending virtual Hot lemon & honey your way.


ASM - Everyone in the family has given DS1 their old scalectrix (SP?) and OH spent last night cleaning it up and laying out a track - and adding DS1 track to it - IMO it is more for OH than DS and I now have no dining room as everything has been pushed to one side to make room for the track.

I've been feeling really ill again lately, everything I eat seems to make me feel really yuk and I'm eating loads of rennies to try and keep my stomach settled but its wearing me out and makeing me grumpy. Just want to go back to bed but once I wake in the morning even though I'm tired I just can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Tanikit

Well after having no plans for tonight we have been invited out and I think we should go - need to get out and get some company. DD went to bed very late last night so has been a terror today and I had to do a huge grocery shop with her. Not sure what time DH is coming home from work but still think we must go - DD can sleep there if necessary. Next year can be for routines instead :)


----------



## kns

MSARKOZI thats great news about everything is perfect.

thanks to the lovely Natty we are getting moses basket this weekend hopefully if Kim not too bad with SPD.

things just clicking into place now.

how is everyone's pains today?

x


----------



## rottpaw

Hi all and happy new year's eve! 

Brai, I hope your uncle recovers quickly. I will say a prayer for him!

Cathryn, I am so sorry the sickness is back. Will they not even consider letting you take anything for it? I have been taking the Zofran every night since 2nd tri started, and it's made ALL the difference in being able to sleep and not waking up sick all the time. Maybe ask your dr., if you are comfortable with the thought. 

Tanikit - enjoy your evening out! I was not really pushing for us to go anywhere this evening, as it's been a long week at work for me and hubby is still recovering from his surgery. But we might go out for dinner; have a free gift card for a local restaurant that I won in my company's Christmas raffle. 

Melissa S - hope all is well with the glucose test. I had to do the 3 hour but was cleared after that. 

Tomorrow we will drive up to my hometown to visit the rest of our family that we did not get to see last weekend (snowed here). Once that is done we'll come home and take down all the Christmas stuff on Sunday. It's my favorite time of year, but this year i'm ready to put it away LOL!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

we got black and white ones but nothing much in 4d just his hands etc.... so disapointed nevermind hes healthy and happy 

Just wanted to say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone too and hope that 2011 will be a fab one with our new bundles xxx


----------



## 2nd time

happy new year to all the march mummies hope its a good one


----------



## pinkycat

Happy new year girls and bumps :kiss: xx


----------



## MumtoJ

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL

Angela, thanks I have anti sickness drugs but they knock me about too much, its not that bad but does make me tired and grumpy. I have a feeling if I could just work out what it is that triggers it I'd be fine problem is everything I know that makes me feel sick I also really crave so my body seems to have become its own worse enemy.

Have a safe drive, we're also hoping to take down the christmas decorations this weekend but DS keeps begging us not to - bless him.

Shell, sorry you didn't get better pictures but as you say at least you know all is ok.

Tired today, and won't get an early night as the dog hates fireworks and there is bound to be some with in beign NYE so we will be up until she calms back down.

Have a good one all.


----------



## msarkozi

I am almost thinking I might fail this one. When he tested my sugars at first to see if the test could be done, my fasting sugar was 7.0. I had actually been fasting for just over 12 hours, instead of the 8 hours required. All my non fasting tests were lower then that. So I am thinking having a higher level while fasting isn't going to be good news for me. I will have the results back by the time I see the doctor on Wednesday, and so I will know for sure. I said to myself that if I do fail it, at least I might be induced early :thumbup:

Happy New Year to everyone!!


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry to skim... 

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2011 is gonna be FANTASTIC :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Happy New Year ladies! I am so excited about all of our little ones arriving in the new year!!


----------



## braijackava

These round ligament pains on my left side are killing me... Thinking of taking some tylenol and going to sleep before midnight? 
Happy New Years ladies! It seems like just yesterday we were talking about Christmas, and now its almost the New Year!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## blessedmomma

happy new year ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

babies will be here in no time now.....:cloud9:


----------



## Tanikit

Happy New Year! Both DD and little one inside me were up at about midnight (well my next baby was up most of the night actually) Can't believe all our babies will be here this year and in the next 3.5 months too.


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> I am almost thinking I might fail this one. When he tested my sugars at first to see if the test could be done, my fasting sugar was 7.0. I had actually been fasting for just over 12 hours, instead of the 8 hours required. All my non fasting tests were lower then that. So I am thinking having a higher level while fasting isn't going to be good news for me. I will have the results back by the time I see the doctor on Wednesday, and so I will know for sure. I said to myself that if I do fail it, at least I might be induced early :thumbup:
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone!!


I failed fasting as well. It's been my struggle all along. The most frustrating part about it being fasting is that you can't really fix it with diet and excercise in the middle of the night so I ended up on long acting insulin fairly early. uck.

I have been told to expect to be induced at 39 weeks.

If you need to talk or vent, you can always PM me :thumbup:


*Happy New Year Everyone!!!*


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks code! I will find out on Wednesday for sure. I think it is is odd though that I was passing all the other tests, but then the fasting one was a higher start to it. The guy taking my blood was trying to make me feel better by saying it was just Christmas and I probably indulged...but not that bad! Oh well. Whatever will be, will be! And if anything, I might get to evict the little guy sooner! lol!


----------



## Tanikit

I have trouble with my fasting values if I eat breakfast and take my insulin too late in the mornings - apparently right in the morning there is a cortisol peak (the stress hormone that helps you get up and get going) and that can affect sugar levels - if you have a normal blood glucose after the GTT test but still have a high fasting then it is probably due to that and I don't see why they should worry about that so much - it would be better then for you to test yourself at say 05:00am and see what value you get then. Also you may actually be going a bit low from fasting too long and then your liver decides that you need more sugar so pushes out glucagon and your levels go up - again you would find this out if you test yourself earlier (at 05:00am usually)

Good luck with the test and hope you do pass it.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks, I am hoping I pass too. Just in case, I am indulging now :haha: at least if I fail, I only have 8 weeks left to go


----------



## pinkycat

I hope you pass it msarkozi xx
Today I can say i will have a baby next month :happydance: Im excited and terrified at the same time.

TMI but my boobs are leaking loads the last few days,im going to get some breast pads today :blush:

I hope everyone had a good night xx


----------



## kns

Happy new Year everyone.
we can now say our baby is due next month!!!!!!
x


----------



## Tanikit

Pinky and kns - yes I am also one who will give birth in February -sometime between the middle and end if everything does go according to plan.

Have had endless Braxton Hicks again today and not really felt well - this cold seems to have gone straight to my lungs and I have been battling to breathe even with both types of pumps for about 24 hours now - its not bad enough yet that I have thought of seeing anyone, but will just keep an eye on it. 

Hope everyone has had a good New Year - I decided now was not the time for resolutions - maybe about 6 weeks after baby is born, but not before!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy new year! Moved up a box!


----------



## msarkozi

sounds like there are a few of us in February....can't believe how quick it is coming! Is everyone ready for it?


----------



## pinkycat

Bump at 30+5
 



Attached Files:







Image0232.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MumtoJ

Hope everyone had a fab night, we had a quiet one, OH stayed up with the dog as she's terrified of the fireworks, he made it to bed around 1:30 am, so let him have a lie in this morning. Took Jacob down stairs but managed to trip and go A over T and land at the bottom poor J was so scared he ran back up to try and wake OH, but I managed to call him back and tell him I was ok, at which point he gave me a cuddle and then sternly to get up, couldn't help but laugh. Luckily all okay just a bit sore and shaken up.

Just hoping it isn't a sign of things to come this year.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry about your fall Cathryn! Glad you are ok. And yes, hopefully that isn't a sign of things to come this year! Let's make it a good luck sign instead! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikit

Cath :hugs: sorry about the fall - hope everything is ok. I find my balance is quite out now so maybe that was it with you?

Nix yay for the next box!

Melissa not sure I will ever be ready - the nursery needs final touches still, I really really want my DD in a better sleeping and nap/rest time routine before baby arrives and I need to wash all sorts of baby things and pack my bag and... oh help this list is already getting longer than I had imagined lol :)


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I too have to wash all the baby stuff yet and pack my bag. I want the carseat installed in the truck as well. Hopefully I will have this all done by the end of the month. There are still a few items I have to buy yet as well, but I think I am mostly ready


----------



## MumtoJ

thanks all

Pinky forgot to say in my last post - fab bump pic, haven't got around to doing one will try and post one tomorrow.

I still need to get DS's clothes down from the loft and go through them, pack hospital bags, pack bags for DS so if he has to stay at nannys she can just grab it, get a moses basket, get a swing / chair for bubs, car seat / carrier (although worse case can use DS's if we get caught short), get an extension built - just a short list really ... lol good job I'm pretty laid back and don't get too stressed about these things


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!! 

i have usually started my bag by now but havent yet. i hope ours makes it to march. we have a lot of feb birthdays in our extended family and no march birthdays at all. if he does come in feb thats ok of course as long as its not too early. would like him to be 38 weeks, 37 at the earliest. 

we know already that even though he is due on march 8th, we have the option to be induced march 4th or 5th. im sure we will agree to be induced by then if he is not here earlier.


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks Cathryn. It is a bad pic but did it on BIL's computer as i cant figure my laptop out at all.

We were talking about names and MIL guessed it (it's Niamh and it was meant to be a secret,only you lot know) well everyone pulled a face but im not changing it to please everyone else.

We tried getting 3 car seats in the car, it's not really happening but we really can't afford a new car so might have to look at different car seats xx


----------



## msarkozi

Pinky, there is quite a few in Gord's family that don't like our name either, but we don't care. It's our choice as to what we name our children!


----------



## Nixilix

I can't choose a name!!!! Everyone thinks I've chose it and am keeping it a secret but I haven't !! I wish I had!! It hard!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

prob another feb baby here too, got growth scan 17th feb will find out from there!! oh its so exciting!!! ))


----------



## MumtoJ

Rach, don't worry we haven't got a name yet either - struggling to find any that I really like and OH isn't really playing ball, will say no to most suggestions or sometimes a maybe but so far hasn't offered any suggestions.


----------



## rottpaw

We're nameless as well so far. We went through a list this morning and narrowed some possible choices, but still...not really feeling like any of them is "it."


----------



## rottpaw

PS yikes Cathryn I am glad you are okay after that fall! Be careful!


----------



## readynwilling

I have a short list with my nursery really... curtains, supplies (diapers/wipes/cream) etc. I don't know if im putting a chair in there or not. Then washing her clothes and packing my bag. I start prenatal classes in a week. Im sure as a first time mom im missing SOMETHING, but i feel like i got it together and if she was to come sooner i would have everything i need. However i REALLY hope she is a march baby and not a February baby. Dunno why :shrug: just do LOL.

I finally changed the vinyl lettering in her room - had done it in blue when i did it before i was pregnant, but now i know shes a girl - i redid it in purple.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

just took the plunge and weighed myself ive gained 2 stone!! i mean dont get me wrong thats great compared to my last pregnancy however ive been following a healthy eating plan the majority of it! and i was a stone overweight still from previous pregnancy im gonna have my work cut out lol x


----------



## braijackava

Ok i feel like everything worries me. But today i feel so sick and like something is off. I had an upset stomach last night, i figured i just ate something bad. It got better and i went to sleep, even though i did not sleep well. This morning i got a horrible stomach ache, like going to the bathroom every 2 minutes. Usually i lay down and i feel better, but that seems to be making it worse. It keeps coming and makes me feel like i need to sit on the toilet, but nothing happens. Sorry tmi. I was getting really worried as it kind of reminded me of labor. I am laying down now and seem to be feeling a bit better, but what should i do if it comes back?


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Brai - just keep an eye on things and if you start contracting dfinitely call in - perhaps drink a lot of water and see if that helps. Hope you feel better soon.

I haven't been having a great day emotionally - just been so tired and grumpy. The BHs have started up again badly this evening and that also makes me exhausted. Just hoping for a good nights sleep tonight (lol, what is a night's sleep let alone a good one?)

Am starting to connect with my baby a bit more now - not sure why really, maybe its just cause we are getting near the end.


----------



## braijackava

Have had more stomach pains, but took a shower and that made me feel better. Now i am going to lay down and see if they come back. The funny thing is i have had 3 other kids and don't know if i would remember what a contraction feels like.


----------



## natty1985

Hiya, 

Feel so low girls my grandad passed away at 7:45 this morning, we were up the hospital from half 8 last night so drained now but im missing him so much already !


----------



## 2nd time

been and bought my phil an ted double buggy guess its realy now lol recomend my uk buddies try Jhon lewis tey are reallt cheap


----------



## kelly brown

natty1985 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Feel so low girls my grandad passed away at 7:45 this morning, we were up the hospital from half 8 last night so drained now but im missing him so much already !

so sorry for your loss hun i no how your feeling i lost me day 1 year ago he got killed on the m25 i miss him so much my thoughts are with you and your family xx


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Natty - so sorry to hear that.


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty, so sorry for your loss, sending you lots of hugs and emotional strength.

Brai, take it easy, it could just be a bug, but if it doesn't settle down its better to get checked over.

Tankit, try and take it easy, know what you mean by the connecting thing - feeling more real for me as well these days think its things like being able to identify what limb it is thats sticking out and hicups and starting to notice some personality.


----------



## msarkozi

Natty - :hugs: sorry for you loss!

Brai - I hope it's not early labour! hope some rest helps


----------



## braijackava

So sorry natty...

Shower made me feel much better, thanks ladies. I was really worried for a minute. Call me nuts but it feels like my bump is lower now and the kicks are more by my belly button then my ribs. But way to early for him to drop? I am confused. Feeling dizzy and tired now.


----------



## msarkozi

my babes is sitting pretty low, but I think he might have always been low. His kicks have never changed from where they were, and in the scan I had on Thursday, it was showing how he was laying. I am hoping it means he is ready to come out at 37-38 weeks :)


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Natty - very sorry for your loss.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: natty--sorry for your loss


----------



## readynwilling

Just about had a panic about my RRLT. I was out and went to the store to get more, and they don't have it anymore - I found 4 boxes at a health food store... i bought all 4 and will look for a couple of more. I was trying to do the math - if i need one a day for x # of days, and 2 a day for x # of days etc etc how many will i need LOL. 

Sorry i know its a pretty insignificant problem in the grand scheme of things :hugs:


----------



## Lady-K

Wow, you miss two days and this thread goes manic - got pages and pages to catch up on! Not read through but wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year!

Baby movements have definitely changed this week. Got a lot stronger and feels like my innards are being tied in knots most of the time. Takes my breath away sometimes!


----------



## readynwilling

Are any of you planning on using evening primose oil?? I have read to take 1000mg orally from 34-37 weeks, then you can go to 2000mg orally as well as 1000mg vaginally after 37 weeks. It is used to help ripen the cervix - has the same good stuff as :spermy: to soften and ripen the cervix. Im just not 100% sure....


----------



## braijackava

I have never gotten far enough to consider it or anything? Usually I am induced early. It will be interesting to see if I get far enough this time to consider any of the things to induce labor.


----------



## readynwilling

I don't actually think it brings on labour. It just ripens the cervix so when you go into labour you are more "ready". I hope you do get far enough Brai :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

I might use in Sara. I used it extensively in the months leading up to TTC and the month we conceived as well. I love the stuff. I have to read up on it though and find out if there are any other considerations with taking it. 

On your RRLT, can you order bulk from somewhere. That's what I do--I have about a 1/2 quart jar of loose tea left and will have to get more, but they carry it down the street in bulk so I just take my jar there and fill it up. Hope you can find more!


----------



## rottpaw

Natty, I am so very sorry. We went today to my hometown to visit my Dad (whom we could not actually visit after all because he was having too rough a day) and my grandmother (93 and not doing well, either). I am afraid for both of them and just hope they both make it to see the baby born. 

hugs to you!


----------



## rottpaw

PS does anyone have any way to check on Twinminator backchannel? I'm getting worried about her!


----------



## readynwilling

rottpaw said:


> PS does anyone have any way to check on Twinminator backchannel? I'm getting worried about her!

I was just thinking about her today... i haven't seen her post in a couple of days....


----------



## Tanikit

Also been wondering how Twin is getting on.

Melissa like you my baby has also always been low - she is head down but I only ever feel kicks just above my belly button and she feels pretty low but my bump still does not look like its dropped.

Have been very uncomfortable lately and battling to sleep (which has been for ages) but I am getting grumpy with it probably as I have a bad cold still. DH and I are fighting again - I moaned at hom for not sorting out his and DDs medical aid (something I have been asking him to do since April) since now I am on maternity leave I really can't afford to keep paying for DD. He just got cross and he knows it is his fault. I wish he would help with meidcal stuff but so far I have covered all the costs for this baby too and I cannot afford much more.

Do you think when hormones make you grumpy that you can change your attitude and feel better - I plan on trying today but seems that it doesn't work too well - stupid hormones!


----------



## braijackava

Hopefully she is just to busy with the girls and the holidays!


----------



## kns

Natty again i'm so sorry. You know where I am if you need to talk. 
I don't know how i'd be when mine passes away I don't want think about it as he has been my dad. 
You'll find a way to grieve in your own way.
There is no right way or wrong way to so deal with it how you want to.
What is taken away in one hand is given in the other. Look at your tummy...........
I hope I haven't upset upset you or annoyed you. X


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry to hear that natty x


----------



## pinkycat

I have also been worrying about twin.

Natty- im so sorry :hugs:

DH is back to work tomorrow, im not looking forward to it xx


----------



## codegirl

Natty - :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im so sorry Natty xxx


----------



## natty1985

thank you everyone, thanks KNS, i have to keep soldiering on although i feel awful , we had a puppy last wednesday and she cries all night bless her so 31 weeks pregnant + new puppy + grandad passing away = yeh you guessed it NO sleep :( 

I got a grand total of 3 hours last night when i wasnt thinking about him i was dreaming about him im trying to keep my mind off things because if i dont i just cry and i know this isnt good for the baby.


----------



## Anababe

So sorry Natty :hugs: My grandad fell down the stairs xmas eve and hes been in a bad way, its been so scary. What puppy you got? I got another one on Friday, a boxer pup, been pretty lucky at nights with him thankgod! Think my other dog has helped him settle so not much crying. 

My back is really hurting today, i could do with a nice bath but had no hot water since xmas day :( someone finally coming out to fix the boiler tomorrow! Cant wait, had enough of having to go round my grandmas to have a shower lol

Hope everyone had a lovely New Year, i couldnt do much had to stay in with the dogs with all the fireworks.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry natty :cry: you will see him again one day.:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

hope sarah is doing ok???

sorry to everyone having trouble sleeping. i had a bed few days and finally got a decent nights sleep last night. by night 2 or 3 of not sleeping good i am a very grumpy mommy! last night though i was only up for about an hour and was able to get back to sleep.


----------



## Tanikit

Anababe hope you get the boiler fixed soon - must be awful to be without water. Hope your grandad feels better soon.

Natty :hugs: again. Also hope your pup settles down soon so you can get some sleep.

Haven't had a great day - this cold is at the horrible sneeze all the time stage which with a pregnancy bladder is not great :) Then tonight we had a horrific storm right overhead and I stuck my hand in a pot in the sink while the tap was running (we were trying to cool down boiled eggs) and I got shocked and at the same time the lightening struck and all our electricity plugs went off. Luckily it was a very light shock - my hand was a bit sore after, but it didn't feel like it went beyond my elbow. I was worried about baby so sat and rested and ate something and she's been moving fine. While I have been told this can happen I never believed it so now I am a bit scared to bath/shower or even wash my hands in a storm. Definitely going to try for an early night tonight.


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes bronwyn!!!!!

im glad baby is ok, but how scary :nope:

simone- hope your boiler does get taken care of soon! we had our hot water heater broken for only a couple of days and it took forever to get caught up on washing laundry and dishes. i cant stand going without a shower but also dont like to shower elsewhere. what a pain, and that was only 2 days!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Ouch, that sounds painful hope your hand feels better soon.


----------



## rottpaw

Yikes! Storms always frighten me because of the lightning. I am so glad you are both okay!


----------



## blessedmomma

just got back from ob appt. baby is head down and has dropped. she says he is in pelvis, but not all the way down. so i guess i have worse cramps and back aches to look forward to until its over. from what she told me the baby can drop earlier with each pregnancy. since im on number 5 its not unusual for it to start this early. 

will have a scan on jan 18, so excited about that. here is my bump from today. had to take a pic for mom and MIL. i have gotten bigger just from last week!


----------



## braijackava

I think the stupid antibiotics i was one gave me a yeast infection. Grrrrr


----------



## msarkozi

ugh! I feel for you Brai! I had that a month ago! 

Melissa - you look great! I wonder if that's why I have so much back ache and pain?!


----------



## rottpaw

Blessed, you do look great! My bump sticks out a lot more and I'm thinking that's why my back is killing me. I know my little guy is either breech or trans almost all the time still, so it's killing my back LOL!


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa you do look great - I didn't know that about later pregnancies (in fact had heard they drop later, but I guess everyone is different) My baby is much lower and certainly not engaged as when she hiccups I feel her just above my pelvis and her head moves to the right or left depending which side I am lying on.

Brai :hugs: hope you can get it cleared up soon.

Rottpaw hopefully your baby will turn soon enough and give you a bit of a break with the back ache.


----------



## msarkozi

It's kinda odd feeling when my baby hiccups, as I feel it in my fanjita as well.


----------



## pinkycat

msarkozi said:


> It's kinda odd feeling when my baby hiccups, as I feel it in my fanjita as well.

That made me LOL, but i do too,it's a very strange feeling.

my hips and back are sooo sore i dont know why i bother to go to bed anymore. I know there are people much worse than me though so :hugs: for those that need them.

blessed momma- thats a lovely neat bump xx


----------



## Nixilix

I just poked and prodded baby cause hadn't felt her move for a while. Got Doppler out and now she's kicking me lots for waking her up!!

2 mnths exactly today til due date. 1 mnth til mat leave. So excited and scared haha!!


----------



## kns

GOOD AFTERNOON
how is everyone?
Natty how are you?
so what puppy have you got?
how old is he or she?
our puppy is 10 months old but she is still a puppy in our minds.
how is your bump and fin?
x


----------



## natty1985

Hi, 

Im ok thanks hun, fins fine, went bk to school today i miss him but the break is nice x 
Bump is ok, had bloods this morning and got flu jab this afternoon :(

We have had a Labrador puppy , chocolate one , she is 9 weeks tomorrow and beautiful in every way but cries alllllll through the night, certainly preparing me for another baby ! 

She has been a blessing to be honest these last few days as she has taken my mind off things, not completely, i still think about him 23 hours of the day but for a moment when im sorting Millie out its almost like the world is normal again x


----------



## blessedmomma

pinkycat said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> It's kinda odd feeling when my baby hiccups, as I feel it in my fanjita as well.
> 
> That made me LOL, but i do too,it's a very strange feeling.
> 
> my hips and back are sooo sore i dont know why i bother to go to bed anymore. I know there are people much worse than me though so :hugs: for those that need them.
> 
> blessed momma- thats a lovely neat bump xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: me too ladies, but would have never admitted it without someone else saying it first.

tanikit- my 3rd baby didnt drop until i was in labor having been induced for the 3rd time at 11 days overdue! of course he was 7 years after my 2nd, so dont know if that matters. dont remember exactly when the others dropped. this one is definitely lower though, thats why i asked her if thats why my back was so achy and why i was so crampy. she checked me and said he has dropped lower than usual by now, but that it wasnt unusual after this many pregnancies. she said he is low enough that its unlikely he will move from head down before labor, but that he will still be getting a bit lower. i didnt ask what station he is, probably wont find that out til she checks me at 35 weeks. its good to know for me that he is low enough to likely stay put. with one of my pregnancies the baby kept flopping breech and transverse up until i had him. i almost had to have a c-section while in labor and he flopped into head down at the last minute, phew!


----------



## msarkozi

Pinky - I am like you and wondering why I even bother going to bed....it's so painful!

lol!! I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels it down there :haha: It feels so weird...it's like it's popping, lol!


----------



## Tanikit

Can a baby engage and then disengage at this stage cause I keep getting the sharp feeling down below that last pregnancy were only there well after 36 weeks, but they go away and don't come back for hours or even til the next day. My baby is also very low but I don't think she is engaged as her head still seems to be moving - so why those sharp pains that feel cervical?

:hugs Melissa and Pinky - I give up on bed every morning at about 05:00 and its 23:30 nearly how and I think its pretty pointless going to bed as it is so painful. While I really need rest I don't think its going to happen (well not the sleep kind)

Anyone have any ideas how to persuade DH to actually help when I am low - while he was reasonably good in the 1st trimester he is NOT getting it now and it is getting dangerous for me and baby. I know it is essentially my responsibility, but a little help would really be appreciated - I can't always get it right. Tonight he handed me a cup of juice and then went to sleep upstairs - it took me a further hour to recover all by myself and I have probably only seen him for a half hour today as it is. I need some emotional support from him too, but that is a bit impossible when he's not here when he is. Sigh. I didn't have lows in 3rd trimester last pregnancy so I am finding them very hard to deal with and get right.


----------



## msarkozi

It would be so nice to get a good nights sleep without being woken up to go pee or from pains!! 

:hugs: Tanikit! I wish I knew some solutions for you, other then beating him until he listens. He really does need to be there for you physically and emotionally, and I could just imagine how draining this is on you, especially to feel like you are all alone.


----------



## Nixilix

I don't know what to suggest hub. My usual suggestion is a poke in the eye. Try it!

Baby is really stretching out tonight!!! It's weird! Really moving my belly. I've been reading a Booklet called birth to 5 testing OH on stuff like nappies and feeding and washing. We don't have a clue! But we will get there. My little brother was born when I was 14 so I remember a lot from that but pbviously never had my own! We have a lot of love so surely that matters most. And food and sleep!


----------



## Nixilix

Does anyone get kicks, pokes or headbuts in cervix? It really hurts and makes me think she's breaking out! She was head down at 28 wks so I'm assuming it's her fists?


----------



## Tanikit

Maybe that was what I was talking about Nix - it is my cervix that is sore, but I have no clue :)

Mmm, don't think hitting him or poking him in the eye will help - he'll just disappear some more. I told him that he better be on call from here on out as it is also very hard to get hold of him on the phone and I would hate to go into labour and not be able to get him - in fact that could happen in our house since he seems to be deaf when I call up the stairs (headphones ahhhh!!!) and I am not trudging up those stairs when in labour to get him! Will try taking it up with him tomorrow sometime - just how to do it without pushing him further away...


----------



## msarkozi

I don't think I have that Nix, but I can tell you, he has hiccups again right now! lol! It's almost like pop rocks going off in my fanjita! :wacko:


----------



## membas#1

I have had some sharp/stop dead in my tracks shooting pains in my cervix...doc said probably baby moving around and hitting a nerve...doesn't last long for each instance, but when it's happening it seems to happen often in a day and then let up-so i guess baby is lower on those days and using my cervix as a punching/kicking bag...nice


----------



## membas#1

2 nights ago she was more transverse with head near one hip and feet near the other...she used my ovary as a kicking bag and it was very sore that night....not nice baby, not nice


----------



## rottpaw

Nixilix said:


> Does anyone get kicks, pokes or headbuts in cervix? It really hurts and makes me think she's breaking out! She was head down at 28 wks so I'm assuming it's her fists?

Is THAT what it is? Periodically lately I get terrible pains "down there" that feel almost like baby is stepping on my urethra (maybe it's just bladder) but I guess could also be cervix. Not anything I've ever felt before while not pregnant... they really really hurt!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm glad I'm not alone. Maybe it's not my cervix maybe it's something else but it hurts! I have to figit her around to get her to move but then She does it again!!

Been waking up with numb hands and pins and needles in hands and feet but goes after an hour


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- i dont know if they can engage and disengage right now or not. mine has his head really low and man i feel it when im on my feet for a minute. i have been feeling sharp pains too along with being crampy. about a week ago i had a sharp pain, felt like on my cervix, then got all crampy. went to pee and had a very light bit of blood. i told my ob about it and she said he is so low there is a lot of pressure on my cervix so thats what the blood was from. she said it could have just been from pressure of his head or he could have had his hand up by his head and poked my cervix. hurt like heck, i know that for sure.

anyone know if by baby being so low or even being engaged means you will go into labor early or something? i guess i should have asked my ob, but didnt think of it and she didnt seem concerned about anything. i hope not. would like to make it to march and induction date would be even nicer.


----------



## membas#1

i also get stretching pains sometimes when i stand or am walking that go straight from my lower uterus to my clitoris...oh my does that HURT, i usually have to stop walking and let it pass (i walk to work and stopping on my walk to and from work is becoming a regular occurrence due to cervix pain and other very sensitive nerve shooting pains...I've added 5 minutes onto my normal 12-15 minute walk) not very nice feelings


----------



## rottpaw

I agree - whatever it is, it does NOT feel good when it happens. I think it is connected to baby kicking or punching because it will happen a few times and then stop for a day or so. Ow!!


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry you ladies are all feeling pains!! I really haven't had any. I get what i think are ligament pains if i move to quickly at night but thats it. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

the round ligament pains for me are different. i can tell its from me moving too quick or getting up, twisting, etc. and they actually last longer than these. this for me is like a sharp quick pain that only lasts a moment but is horrid. can bring me too my knees!


----------



## braijackava

I dont know girls, feeling rather depressed and teary today. I know it is just hormones and me worrying to much, but it feels so bad.... Hubby doesnt understand.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Brai. I hope you feel better.

If anyone is looking for a good laugh
https://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/

Iphone uses will most appreciate :rofl: I just had to wipe my tears and blow my nose i was laughing so hard!


----------



## msarkozi

OMG!!! that is friggin hilarious!!! :rofl: :rofl: I so have to send this out in an email to my friends! 

:hugs: Brai


----------



## readynwilling

I forgot to mention about my bra shopping yesterday... I have been complaining that my 2 bras i bought at 10 or so weeks were to small (they were 34c's). It was so bad that when i took my bra off at night i had deep red groves where it was digging in and my boobs were spilling out the side. So i decided i had enough and was going to walmart to get some cheap no underwire bra's to get me through the last 8 weeks. when i would get some better (proper sized) nursing bras. I had a measuring tape at work so i quick measured myself in the bathroom at work - my correct bra size 38DD :shock: :shock: anyway i found nursing bra's by George (walmart brand or whatever) for $15 :wohoo: I bought 3 of them... let me tell you how much happier the girls are today :holly:

And the biggest loser season premier is tonight! I <3 TBL :yipee:


----------



## membas#1

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: Brai. I hope you feel better.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a good laugh
> https://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/
> 
> Iphone uses will most appreciate :rofl: I just had to wipe my tears and blow my nose i was laughing so hard!

I just about laughed til I cried....I had to stop myself--so funny


----------



## membas#1

glad your ladies are feeling better in their new and roomier home Sara!


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Membas!! I finally undressed my christmas tree... now i need hubby to take it outside!


----------



## rottpaw

braijackava said:


> I dont know girls, feeling rather depressed and teary today. I know it is just hormones and me worrying to much, but it feels so bad.... Hubby doesnt understand.

:hugs: sweetie. It has been a long and emotional evening here as well (everything is fine with baby, just a lot going on with my Dad, who's not well). I'm exhausted.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Angela.


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all, Brai / Angela big hugs sounds like you both need them.

Just a quick one as back at work now so don't have so much time, will try and keep up to date and post when I can but am just soooo tired by the time I sit down in the evening not really up to replying.

Does anyone have Twin (Sarah) on facebook, as still no sign of her.


----------



## 2nd time

just got a cataloge in the post for first birthday hats plates ect for dd made me cry lol dh sad whats up ad i said she will only have one 1st birthday , but then agan she wll only have one 2nd 3rd 21st lol am i going to cry every year


----------



## pinkycat

Cathryn- im sure she said she didnt have facebook. I hope her and baby and girls are ok, she hasnt been online since 23dec :shrug:

Im sure my sickness has come back (it did with the other 2 at the end) i cant really eat and when i am hungry i dont know what i want like in 1st tri xx


----------



## kns

natty1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im ok thanks hun, fins fine, went bk to school today i miss him but the break is nice x
> Bump is ok, had bloods this morning and got flu jab this afternoon :(
> 
> We have had a Labrador puppy , chocolate one , she is 9 weeks tomorrow and beautiful in every way but cries alllllll through the night, certainly preparing me for another baby !
> 
> She has been a blessing to be honest these last few days as she has taken my mind off things, not completely, i still think about him 23 hours of the day but for a moment when im sorting Millie out its almost like the world is normal again x

at least she is keeping your mind occupied for part of the day.

have you got facebook?
if so im on there a bit, well more than here.

thats if you want add me up to you just let me know if you do and ill give you name or email address to search.

hope millie isnt causing too much grief! 
we may be able help you with your new dog, give you some tips?

x


----------



## MumtoJ

pinkycat said:


> Cathryn- im sure she said she didnt have facebook. I hope her and baby and girls are ok, she hasnt been online since 23dec :shrug:
> 
> Im sure my sickness has come back (it did with the other 2 at the end) i cant really eat and when i am hungry i dont know what i want like in 1st tri xx

Thats a shame, I know she is usually on pretty regular I have sent her a private message just in case she is looking but not able to reply.

I sympathise with the sickness, whilst I'm not being sick, lots of things are making me feel ill, finding a combination of rennies, peppermint tea and sticking to protine based meals is working ok, but really crave sweet but it just doesn't agree with me.

ASM - finally got an appointment for my flu shot - today at 1:40 I hate needles so not looking forward to it. Also been having a lot of BH's to the extent I was contemplating phoning L&D last night but eventually fell asleep and they had settled down this morning, have started up again this afternoon so will have to keep an eye on it. they are not regular, just pretty frequent and painful and annoying.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls!!

wow really feeling big today think i expanded overnight!?!?!.....

anyone losing there appetite abit? feel like theres no room in there to keep it all down!! yet im still growing... kicks and movements are proper hurting now, i got a feeling he may have turned head down yesterday after my alien belly movements and pressure on the pelvic area today!


----------



## rottpaw

pinkycat said:


> Cathryn- im sure she said she didnt have facebook. I hope her and baby and girls are ok, she hasnt been online since 23dec :shrug:
> 
> Im sure my sickness has come back (it did with the other 2 at the end) i cant really eat and when i am hungry i dont know what i want like in 1st tri xx

I'm worried about Twinny as well. I too sent her a PM days ago but have not heard anything. I was hoping someone has a way to reach her backchannel off the boards, but nothing so far. 

Pinky I hope you can find some things that agree with you! I'm still feeling sick overnight/early morning but okay otherwise.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- hope your feeling better:hugs:

angela- im so sorry:cry: such a hard thing to deal with :hugs:

starting to really worry about sarah. i hope she didnt go into early labor or something


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Brai and anyone else needing them.

Yes, also wondering about Twin now - was hoping she was just on holiday or something, but it has been quite some time now.

Pinky :hugs: - its not great feeling sick. I am not eating as much now as I have little room but at least not feeling sick on top of it.

MumtoJ I have 5 injections a day and am still too scared to get a flu shot so hope yours went well. (I think it has something to do with someone else giving them to me vs me giving them to myself)

32 weeks today and I decided with only 6-7 weeks left that it was time I started getting ready - still didn't pack my bag though. I did decorate the nursery a bit more and bought a cot mattress so at least baby has somewhere to sleep now (still need a mattress for the Moses basket but my mother is doing that one so will have to wait almost til D-day til that arrives) Also bought a sling and then ran a huge load to wash receiving blankets and bedding - will try and do clothes tomorrow if it stops raining and then at least I can cope if she arrives early. Mmm, must pack my bag... must pack my bag (don't know why I am so reluctant to do this)


----------



## msarkozi

I just got back from my prenatal appointment, and I failed the second GD test. I knew it was coming, but it still sucks. At least I only have 7.5 weeks left to go.....and they might be inducing me early. I have to see the doctor every week to be monitored, and he is sending me back to see the other doctor again too in a few weeks. 

So if anyone has any suggestions on diet and what not for the GD, please help me :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

wish i could help melissa, can only offer some prayers though. i would assume they are gonna put you on some medicine til you deliver :shrug:

tanikit- i am floored you have to do 5 injections a day!!!!! i was in hospital a few years back for pneumonia and got tired of them taking blood and redoing my iv every day really fast. i can remember thinking i couldnt wait for it to end. i cant imagine doing 5 injections every day for the rest of my life!!!!! my heart and sympathy to you:hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

The flu jab was fine - the needle was so fine and she was real quick, so far a little tenderness if I touch it but no redness or anything

Melissa sorry you failed the GD test, did the dr not go through with you what you can and can't eat? I don't know what you can and can't eat sorry. Hope someone can give you some advice though.


----------



## codegirl

I was given an eating plan from the GD clinic here in Edmonton (at the Royal Alex). Wonder if they can do something for you long distance? I know that my dr. has offered to let me fax in my sugars if I really couldn't see him face to face.

I'm suppose to eat 3 meals and 3 snacks a day and test one hour after each meal as well as first thing in the morning. I have a carb, protein and fat "exchange" amount that I'm allowed at each of these. It's kind of like weight watchers and points :haha:

I found the most important thing was to cut out anything obviously sugary (junk food, fruit juices etc). Also to try and eat whole wheat foods as much as possible when having breads, pastas ect.

I can share more later, but I have to get ready to head off to the GD clinic this morning.

:hugs:


----------



## codegirl

here is a quote from the FAQ off of a website that my GD dr has recently created



> What should I do if I have gestational diabetes while I wait to see the diabetes team? There are some simple things that will get you started on the right path. Firstly use water for thirst, cut out any sugary pop drinks and reduce juice consumption. Juices may be natural but they are high in glucose or fructose and should be kept to a minimum. Avoid sweet things and try to keep fat intake down. Spread out your calories over three meals and take a mid morning, mid afternoon and a bedtime snack. A 10 minute walk within an hour after meals will help to use up sugar. Doing these simple things will go a long way to being on the right track. If there is going to be a long delay getting into the diabetes clinic, check if your pharmacist can get you started measuring your blood sugar using a meter. Test before breakfast and either one or two hours after a meal, one hour is most common, so that when you see the diabetes team you will have blood sugar numbers to show them.

You might find the website helpful

https://diabetes-pregnancy.ca


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa S I am so sorry about the GD but at least you are nearing the finish line and will only have to cope with the diet, etc. for a few more weeks. I was worried about failing mine too but was pleasantly surprised when I passed. She said I failed one of the four blood draws (the one after 2 hours; our test here is 3 hours so they draw 4x). But she said that was still a "pass." 

I agree with others - I'm not an expert in diabetes but I do know that anything sugary is the first to go; even some fruits (like eating really sweet things by themselves, pineapple, oranges etc) can be a problem if eaten alone. Basically try to make sure you always eat a little protein, healthy (whole grain) carbs and healthy fats (nuts, olive oil) at each meal/snack. THe balance of carbs/protein/fat has a huge impact on how your body processes the sugar and can make all the difference. 

Hugs!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for the help! I appreciate it. I have to go into the clinic weekly, and I was talking with the nurse on my way out, and she said she would phone me later to talk to me about testing and what not. I will maybe send her an email so she doesn't forget about me. 

I think I remember someone saying that drinking crystal light was still ok? All junk food and soda will be cut out for sure (thank god christmas is over!!!). I will try to eat a lot more fruits and vegetables. I think I am just not sure about sugar levels in foods and what to watch out for.


----------



## Tanikit

Hey Melissa sorry to hear you didn't pass the test - did you get your results at all? If I were you I would look up low GI diets on google - they should list an enormous amount of foods that you can eat from all categories and also if you look up high GI foods then you know what NOT To eat. High GI makes your sugars go very high very fast whereas low GI foods keep them more stable. Not everything that you think is sugary necessarily needs to be cut out, but the majority of sweet things will (eg no grapes and no watermelon, but apples often drop sugars rather than raise them even though they supposedly sweet)

Good luck - you don't have too much longer to go - another reason to look forward to baby's arrival.


----------



## msarkozi

no he didn't actually tell me my levels this time, just said they were too high. Come to think of it, I think I have a diabetic cook book at home, so I will have to take a look at it tonight when I get home. OH is going to have to change his diet with me for awhile, as I am not going to make separate meals for us......


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Melissa - i was gonna say that Codegirl might have some good info - but she already posted! At least you got the the call after xmas :hugs: And i beleive you said you wanted to go early anyway :haha: JK. I hope you and babe are both alright!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: yes I do want to go early, so it's not completely a bad thing that this happened. According to the doctor, the baby is sitting pretty low already, and it sounds like I am going to be early anyway. He said if I have any abdominal pains, I need to get into the clinic right away, so now I have to pay attention to where my pains are. I think we are going to be looking at the beginning of February instead of the end.


----------



## braijackava

Wow beginning of feb! That is soooo close! I guess it is starting to sink in that we will all be having babies soon!


----------



## readynwilling

You might be the first Melissa!! As long as its when its safe for him to come :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

It is VERY soon!!! :shock: I agree, I want it to be safe when he comes and healthy. I will be 36 weeks starting on the 31st, so if he could hold off until February, I will be happy!


----------



## braijackava

This is not meant to worry you at all, more to inform you. I would feel bad if I didnt say anything. I was induced with my son at 36 weeks, and was shocked when he had to be put on a breathing machine and stay in the hospital for 2 weeks. If they will let you hold out until 37 weeks, try to get there. That and make sure you discuss steriod shots for the baby's lungs. I did neither with him, and regret it soooo much. He is perfectly fine now, but it was a lot of heartache I wish I could have skipped. I would have rather been on bedrest for another week and gotten painful shots. On the other hand my nephew came at 35 weeks and was completley fine. Just wanted to make sure I said something.


----------



## msarkozi

oh no worries at all Brai. My friend just had her baby in November at 35 weeks, and amazingly there was no problems at all. I've known babies to be born a month early as well and have CP because of it.....it's just crazy what can happen from being born early. I just want my little guy to be healthy


----------



## blessedmomma

it seems like such a gamble being born early. i hope none of us have any issues like that:nope:


----------



## readynwilling

I think were doing pretty good. Our last due dates are 28 weeks along or so and no signs of any unplanned early labours yet. Lets keep our FX that it stays that way!


----------



## blessedmomma

AMEN sara!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

My DH is predicting I go over a week and a half:dohh:

Let's hope not! 

He's also predicting our girl will weight 10 lbs 2 oz! :ignore::ignore:

I keep telling him she'll be between 8-9 and hopefully not a week and half late!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: I love the ignore icons there membas!! I hope no one goes overdue, nor they have large babies!!


----------



## readynwilling

I know im out to lunch but i keep hoping i go over by a week but only have 7 pounder :rofl::


----------



## membas#1

Well my twin sister went to her dates both times, perhaps a few days over, got induced and her girl weighed 8.2 and her boy weighed nearly 10....DH is crazy to wish upon me over 10 pounds of non-drugged vaginal birth. I told him that if I'm a week and half over due, i'll be miserable and so will he :haha:

I dont' mind going to date or a bit over either really...she can stay in there as long as she needs too, but really, over 10 pounds? I have friends that had over 11 pounds and one friend was over 12 pounds, at home birth, drug free, and pre pregnancy--she was maybe 110 pounds sopping wet...tiny thing. I'm going to channel her when I'm in labor!


----------



## braijackava

For some reason i am seeing 6 lbs 12 oz on march 19th. But that would be the farthes i have ever gone. It will probably be more like the first week of march and probably around 6 pounds.


----------



## braijackava

In other words i have no clue! Haha


----------



## readynwilling

:rofl: Brai - neither do the rest us... its just fun to guess :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

im guessing between 7-8 pounds, just cuz all 4 of mine have been between there. we will be induced on march 4 or 5. would like to make it to then or at least march.

would love to be induced since my hubby will have 4 to worry about while im in labor. we have someone to keep my girls if we need to, but my boys are little and since i stay at home with them they arent used to being away from us for that long. if i could go into labor in the morning or be induced in the morning and have him during the day some time, it would work out great for our family.


----------



## membas#1

I can understand that Melissa--with 4 kiddos, having a little more control over when things are going to happen definitely makes sense. Since this is our first, we are going to try to avoid induction, even if late--unless there's a medical reason why we would need to induce. We'll see how that goes. 

Our doula dropped off a worksheet for us to fill out to help us get started on our birth plan. It's a lot to think about and consider--but I think we have a pretty good idea now of what our plan will entail in our ideal situation--obviously not all plans go accordingly so we'll have to be flexible but we are going to write out our plan as if it will all go smoothly...


----------



## braijackava

My smallest was 5lbs 14oz and my biggest was 6lbs 6oz, so i would guess in between there. I have been induced every time so will probably be again, but that is ok with me since we have 2 dogs and 3 kids to find someone to watch. Plus i would love to plan it out as much as possible.


----------



## Tanikit

Mine is pretty sure to be over 8 pounds but I am hoping she won't be much more than 8.3 which is what DD was. f I had my ideal situation then baby would com naturally between 37 and 38 weeks - my mother is arriving around Valentine's Day so it would be ideal between 14 and 18 February before they start talking induction or C-section - lol, no pressure babes! 

Melissa why would they induce you at 36 weeks? They seems very early if its only GD related - if its something else too then it might make sense though. Mine was induced at 38 weeks last time and because of the diabetes they were scared her lungs might not be ready so took xrays to check and treated her like a prem baby for the night in NICU but she was fine. 

I have left talking about birth with my gynae for a long time but perhaps its time to start asking what he thinks - next appointment is in a weeks time so may bring it up then. I have no birth plan at all - its all just wait and see.


----------



## braijackava

Ok someone tell me i am over reacting. My hubby is going out of town for work for 4 days. That part is all fine with me. He wanted to go out a day early so he can go snowmobiling with his friend. I told him that's fine, he works a lot and deserves it. But now he calls and said he is going to go one night and see our other friends. They are a couple and have a little girl who is one and she is one of my best friends. I was ok with that too. Maybe even a little jealous. I miss all our friends too. The part that made me mad is him and my friends husband are now planning on getting completley wasted from drinking this night he is going to visit. This made me really mad for some reason. He is doing this the night before he has to go in for training at work too. Am i just jealous i have to stay home or do i have a right to be mad? I think i am just hormonal.


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, if you feel mad then you have the right to feel mad, just remember he will have to cope with the sore head the next day and if he is at work training at least you won't have to deal with it ... could you arrange a treat for you while he looks after the kids in return if he is getting a couple of nights with friends while your at home looking after the kids?

ASM - I have a scan on 29th and will make decision re section or VBAC depending on what that shows - so that will have an impact on when we will expect this one either Late Feb or Early March, as long as these Braxtons dont progress into anything more.

Have just had an email off OH saying he's worried and doesn't think I'm very well which as surprised me - I'm a bit tired but am now worrying that I'm not seeing something else going on ???? Have asked him to say whether he wants me to go to Dr or if MW on Monday will do just waiting for answer - with having low blood pressure and being anemic I know that I can become a bit dazed - who knows.


----------



## pinkycat

Msarkozi- :hugs: im sorry about the GD, at least you are near the end.

Ithink feb 19th 6-7lbs baby for me by c section but i have no idea really :haha: Ellie was 5lbs at 35+2 and laura was 6.6.5 at 37wks.

MW tomorrow, im going to put a few things in a bag today just incase i need to go in. I have been feeling a bit *odd* the past couple of days, i hope my BP is ok


----------



## Tanikit

MumtoJ hope everything is ok - if you are worried then definitely go in and get checked - and yes sometimes your SO can pick up things you can't.

Pinky hope you don't need to go in and that there is nothing to worry about and you feel better soon.

Brought up labour and insulin with my physician today and now wish I hadn't - last time I was on a drip with iv insulin and glucose as needed but I went very low for half of labour. This time he says just take your normal insulin and add if you go high - but what is my normal insulin and especially since I am not ever allowed to eat during an induction in case I need a C-section! And then after birth e gave me a sliding scale that says if this... then take x units extra/less, but less than WHAT - when I asked about the basal they just looked all confused. I hope they go and read up on it or something and figure it out else I will have to do the research and then it will be a fight with teh nurses in hospital. And I cannot remember exactly what happened with DD but I know I cannot take the same insulin and lose about 12kg in one day - I will go low and I cannot afford that with a tiny baby to look after. Sigh, thanks heavens there are more weeks to sort this one out.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls

waiting for midwife to ring me back, i was so ill last night throwing up and getting tightnings i really thought at one point i was in early labour with a blinking good clear out too down that end - sorry tmi, anyway i went to bed early and it stopped - think i overdid it or have been overdoing it, sure gave me a shock though!! 
Anyway i woke up this morning got outa bed and i kid you not i felt like id gained about 20lbs overnight, i put my wedding rings on and yesterday they were lose i mean proper lose today they wouldnt go on so ive swelled up overnight! im abit worried although ive never had pre-eclampsia its in the family and we are off away for the weekend 2moro so im dreading the midwife saying i have to stay in!... hoping she will check my BP and all will be ok! - we will see fingers crossed!! x


----------



## Nixilix

Fx for you Hun hope all is well xx


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> Thanks for the help! I appreciate it. I have to go into the clinic weekly, and I was talking with the nurse on my way out, and she said she would phone me later to talk to me about testing and what not. I will maybe send her an email so she doesn't forget about me.
> 
> I think I remember *someone saying that drinking crystal light was still ok?* All junk food and soda will be cut out for sure (thank god christmas is over!!!). I will try to eat a lot more fruits and vegetables. I think I am just not sure about sugar levels in foods and what to watch out for.

That would have been me :thumbup: Love the stuff!!


----------



## Anababe

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi girls
> 
> waiting for midwife to ring me back, i was so ill last night throwing up and getting tightnings i really thought at one point i was in early labour with a blinking good clear out too down that end - sorry tmi, anyway i went to bed early and it stopped - think i overdid it or have been overdoing it, sure gave me a shock though!!
> Anyway i woke up this morning got outa bed and i kid you not i felt like id gained about 20lbs overnight, i put my wedding rings on and yesterday they were lose i mean proper lose today they wouldnt go on so ive swelled up overnight! im abit worried although ive never had pre-eclampsia its in the family and we are off away for the weekend 2moro so im dreading the midwife saying i have to stay in!... hoping she will check my BP and all will be ok! - we will see fingers crossed!! x

Hope everything is ok hun. FX your BP is fine :hugs:

29 weeks today! Cant believe how close were all getting now. Im bored of being pregnant now but i want her to stay in there as long as she need too. I hope i dont go overdue im worried about size. My first was 7lb8oz, second 8lb3oz so dont want to go much bigger than that :nope:

Im so tired and i know i should be taking my iron tablets but they make me so sick :( going to go doctors this week see if i can get something else to help with my low iron that wont make me ill. Dont know why its affecting me i took them in both my other pregnancies no problem :shrug:

Going to finish unpacking today, ive been here 2 months should be done by now! :dohh:


----------



## Tanikit

Shell'sAngels will be thinking of you - hoping it is not pre eclampsia - let us know what they say. Maybe drink a lot of water in the meantime - it apparently can help preeclampsia and all those tightenings you were feeling.


----------



## kns

Anababe said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> waiting for midwife to ring me back, i was so ill last night throwing up and getting tightnings i really thought at one point i was in early labour with a blinking good clear out too down that end - sorry tmi, anyway i went to bed early and it stopped - think i overdid it or have been overdoing it, sure gave me a shock though!!
> Anyway i woke up this morning got outa bed and i kid you not i felt like id gained about 20lbs overnight, i put my wedding rings on and yesterday they were lose i mean proper lose today they wouldnt go on so ive swelled up overnight! im abit worried although ive never had pre-eclampsia its in the family and we are off away for the weekend 2moro so im dreading the midwife saying i have to stay in!... hoping she will check my BP and all will be ok! - we will see fingers crossed!! x
> 
> Hope everything is ok hun. FX your BP is fine :hugs:
> 
> 29 weeks today! Cant believe how close were all getting now. Im bored of being pregnant now but i want her to stay in there as long as she need too. I hope i dont go overdue im worried about size. My first was 7lb8oz, second 8lb3oz so dont want to go much bigger than that :nope:
> 
> Im so tired and i know i should be taking my iron tablets but they make me so sick :( going to go doctors this week see if i can get something else to help with my low iron that wont make me ill. Dont know why its affecting me i took them in both my other pregnancies no problem :shrug:
> 
> Going to finish unpacking today, ive been here 2 months should be done by now! :dohh:Click to expand...

HOPE YOUR FEELING OK.
MY PARTNER IS THE SAME
she is meant to take '3 a day or as many as you can tolerate' but she cant tolerate any but midwife told her take one in morning and one at night but they are making her so ill, but she has been so tired and hoping the tablets will settle down in the end.
we are 33 weeks on sunday and its flown by! just so many complications we both just want it to be over now.
we also have a problem with water pressure to our boiler in our rented house and have the water board over tomorrow to check the pressure and if it is the water pressure then it means we need new pipes all under the house which the landlord said he wont pay for so he will just sell the house! we arent alloed to live there if no hot water :( hoping its just a part in the boiler as we cant move this far along and so close to going into labour aswell as the fact we LOVE the house.
:(


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell, hope she gives you the all clear, and look afteryourself.

With the Iron I refused to take the iron tablets but have been taking Spatone (double dose) which was recommended by some of the other girls - got it from boots and I think Tesco do it as well which is safe in pregnancy and is iron water you mix it with juice or water. Hasn't made me ill or bunged up the other end like the tablets can - may be worth a try. I cleared it with the MW as well she would have liked me to still take the tablets due to being anemic but was happy for me to have the Spatone.


----------



## kns

ahh we had that free at the baby show just 2 sachets but kim said they seemed better even if they tasted disgusting lol.
may try and get that then thanks.
x


----------



## MumtoJ

kns said:


> ahh we had that free at the baby show just 2 sachets but kim said they seemed better even if they tasted disgusting lol.
> may try and get that then thanks.
> x

Mixed with Fruit juice I can't really taste them. But also didn't mind the taste too much when taken neat. taste a bit metalicy


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls 

Been to see midwife, BP is ok - thank god, and she said yes i have swelled out abit but she isnt worrying too much as yet, she said it might settle and i prob got myself all worked up last night etc, babies fine, protein fine, just told to take it easy - easier said than done with 2 under 5 lol but im ok for going away the weekend but was advised to take my notes - just incase!! x


----------



## Nixilix

Good news xxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Glad she's given you the all clear, enjoy your weekend away hopefully the change of scenery will let you relax and feel a bit better.


----------



## 2nd time

well my DD was 1 week late and weighed 5lb 2oz so god only knows when and how much this DD will be


----------



## msarkozi

I am thinking the inducing would be around 37-38 weeks. They just have to monitor me each week and take it from there, as there is the GD and pre-eclampsia. So if I start getting bad, they will want to induce earlier. I am thinking I will make it into February for sure, but don't know how far into. Maybe I will end up being overdue :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time did they ever mention IUGR with your first DD? it seems like it might have played a roll with it considering you actually lost weight instead of gaining or at least maintaining it and with her being so little even though she was late, it makes me wonder


----------



## codegirl

Melissa - I was told with GD that if you are diet controlled then they will "let" you go to your due date but if you are insulin controlled then expect 39 weeks. Going over is not an option because of early degridation of the plesenta. (thus the reason I'm having a billion ultrasounds and NST :wacko:)


----------



## readynwilling

Had my OB appt this morning:

Blood pressure 110/70 :thumbup:
Weight: 190lbs :wacko:
Baby's HB was good :thumbup:
Measuring exactly 32cm at 32 weeks :thumbup:
baby is head down and engaged :shock: Her bum was on my left and feet and arms on my right which explains all the kicks on my right side! :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

interesting....they said up here that they induce early with GD. I don't know if it is because we are further away, so if there is any complications during delivery, then they might not be able to deal with them here?! We'd have to get medi-vacced to Edmonton if they can't deal with something here :wacko:


----------



## codegirl

I'm sure our care will have to be a bit different because of location but I'm sure they won't let you go late :thumbup:

do you have access to weekly ultrasounds and NST? That could also be a reason for you to be induced earlier, if they can't monitor as closely.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay sara!!!!:happydance:

mine was laying with his butt on right side which explained my left ovary getting punched like a punching bag, lol!


----------



## codegirl

mine is laying right... exactly like E so the same pressure, punches and abuse are happening. I don't know if my bladder can survive another one :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

nope, I don't have access to anything like that unfortunately. My doctor wants me to see another doctor in High Level in a couple of weeks (which is the hospital baby has to be born at), so I am hoping to know more then. But the really dumb thing is, I can't phone until the 17th to try and get in for the 24th!! They only book this doctor one week in advance! I tried explaining the situation and saying how far I am already, but was told to phone back on the 17th! 

mine is laying with feet on the left, and spine on the right....so every time I lay on my left side, I am getting the feet pushed into my ribs! Not pleasant! My bladder is definitely feeling the pressure too


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: codegirl! why do they love to beat up the bladder???

the worst is the poke, kick, or punch on a full bladder, OUCH! i have doubled over before. after my 3rd pregnancy my bladder was just never the same. even when im not pregnant i pee when i sneeze sometimes now :dohh:


----------



## codegirl

blessedmomma said:


> :rofl: codegirl! why do they love to beat up the bladder???
> 
> the worst is the poke, kick, or punch on a full bladder, OUCH! i have doubled over before. after my 3rd pregnancy my bladder was just never the same. *even when im not pregnant i pee when i sneeze sometimes now *:dohh:

that happened to me after Edward, my FIRST! I think I'm going to need surgery or something to repair all the baby damage to my bladder once I've decided I'm done having kids. It's crazy :wacko:


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, my poor bladder too - actually it is never ever full anymore since I keep needing to go from all the abuse to it before it even has a chance to get full.

Melissa hope you can get an appointment soon enough. I guess your induction date will depend on your BP firstly and the GD secondly then. Not too long to go though either way.

Shellsngels glad all was ok at your appointment.

Anyone else feeling really grumpy? I am getting so easily frustrated and losing my temper and this only started the last two or three days - hope it is hormonal and not something else. Of course it also could be pure lack of sleep and stress too. I told my D maybe I needed a time out rather than her.


----------



## Nixilix

Nixilix said:


> whhop whoop can i please join!!! I did join december dreams but sadly had to leave. I hope I remain a March mummy!!!! Im rach and EDD is 4th March! arghhhh im so scared yet sooooooooooooooooo excited! cant wait to get to know everyone
> 
> Hey tanikit!!!!!!!

It seems so long ago since I wrote this!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

yes Tanikit, I am completely grumpy today!! well all week so far.....no sugar, idiot of a co-worker that is stressing me out, and my OH giving away our money to his friends when I am about to go on maternity leave!!!!! I'm in need of a time out too!!


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> 2nd time did they ever mention IUGR with your first DD? it seems like it might have played a roll with it considering you actually lost weight instead of gaining or at least maintaining it and with her being so little even though she was late, it makes me wonder

whats iugr


----------



## 2nd time

i just googeled it not sure really the term hasnt been mentioned but i am concidered high risk becase she was so small and am now having scans evey 2 weeks to check growth


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time- not sure what you found out about it, its intrauterine growth restriction. i think it can be caused by many different things. from my understanding its when the baby isnt growing as fast as they normally do for one reason or another. i only heard briefly about it when i was pregnant with my third. he was always measuring small and they kept moving up his due date. then they started asking me if i was eating good and things like that. they checked the placenta all the time to make sure it was working ok cuz that can be one thing that causes it. they finally said it might be IUGR but never said for sure. i felt guilty cuz i smoked the first couple of months when i was pregnant with him and found out that could be one thing that causes it. i also had hypermesis or whatever its called at the start of my pregnancy with him and found out that could have caused it too. i had so much morning sickness that i counted 11 times i threw up just in one morning. i ended up getting dehydration and had to go on some medicine to keep anything down. if your not keeping anything down the baby isnt getting much nutrients ya know. in the end though he was barely 7 pounds and was 11 days overdue. not saying that its what is going on with you, im sure there could be many reasons for a small baby. did they not tell you will you were considered high risk?


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> 2nd time- not sure what you found out about it, its intrauterine growth restriction. i think it can be caused by many different things. from my understanding its when the baby isnt growing as fast as they normally do for one reason or another. i only heard briefly about it when i was pregnant with my third. he was always measuring small and they kept moving up his due date. then they started asking me if i was eating good and things like that. they checked the placenta all the time to make sure it was working ok cuz that can be one thing that causes it. they finally said it might be IUGR but never said for sure. i felt guilty cuz i smoked the first couple of months when i was pregnant with him and found out that could be one thing that causes it. i also had hypermesis or whatever its called at the start of my pregnancy with him and found out that could have caused it too. i had so much morning sickness that i counted 11 times i threw up just in one morning. i ended up getting dehydration and had to go on some medicine to keep anything down. if your not keeping anything down the baby isnt getting much nutrients ya know. in the end though he was barely 7 pounds and was 11 days overdue. not saying that its what is going on with you, im sure there could be many reasons for a small baby. did they not tell you will you were considered high risk?


they said i was high risk because Aanya was so small they are keeping an eye onthis ons growth but 3 weeks ago she was 2.2lb


----------



## blessedmomma

so they never really came up with a reason why she was so small? its good they are keeping a better eye on you. i hope this one is bigger. was there any other health concerns with your first besides being small? 

like my son who they thought might have had IUGR was 11 days over due and while he didnt need oxygen or anything like that, and at 7 pounds he was a decent weight, i noticed some other things with him that i havent with my others. he was very sensitive and it took a long time for me to get him to suckle. he could only eat out of preemie nipples. he took forever to gain any weight and is still barely in the normal category for kids his age. he had a hard time sleeping for very long. just little things like that. he would seriously only sleep if i held him the whole time. i guess thats stuff that could have happened to any baby though...


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> so they never really came up with a reason why she was so small? its good they are keeping a better eye on you. i hope this one is bigger. was there any other health concerns with your first besides being small?
> 
> like my son who they thought might have had IUGR was 11 days over due and while he didnt need oxygen or anything like that, and at 7 pounds he was a decent weight, i noticed some other things with him that i havent with my others. he was very sensitive and it took a long time for me to get him to suckle. he could only eat out of preemie nipples. he took forever to gain any weight and is still barely in the normal category for kids his age. he had a hard time sleeping for very long. just little things like that. he would seriously only sleep if i held him the whole time. i guess thats stuff that could have happened to any baby though...

shes ten months now weighes 16lb so is still small she is walking , eating solids and saying daddy 4 million times a day she as slept through since 6 weeks lol so i have no probs with her maybe i just make tiny babies as long as shes healthy i wouldnt mind another little one


----------



## blessedmomma

she does sound healthy. maybe its just genetic or something????

my 3 year old, who is the one i was talking about weighs the same amount as my 12 month old, lol! they are both 30 pounds


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time - my baby was the opposite - she was born big but then never picked up much weight and they kept worrying and I told them that genetically she wasn't supposed to be on such a big growth curve. She's just over 3 now and about 32 pounds and she's not short either. Hope they do keep a close eye on you and baby and that you do just have small babies rather than IUGR.

Having a very rough day hormonally today and just want to cry all the time. I am exhausted and lonely and battling with the fact that I can't manage all the stuff I want to do with ease (things too heavy or I get too many BHs when trying hehe or I can't even reach my feet properly to get my shoes on) Just feeling a little depressed today and hoping I can get some sleep tonight and feel better tomorrow. In need of a little support from DH - hoping he got the message when I asked this morning.


----------



## pinkycat

tanikit- i hope your DH offers some support :hugs:

MW this morning. All was ok :happydance: was worrying about it, but BP was normal etc.

Hope everyone else is ok, it's very quiet in here xx


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit i hope he helps out and i hope you get sleep and feel better soon!:hugs:

how is everyone today?

im very crampy today. has been really bad the last few days. sometimes i cant even stand up. i feel bad for my 12 month old. he wants to be held so bad, but can only hold him while im sitting down. it puts too much pressure to walk around with him. and even sitting down if he starts to move around a lot i have to put him down or i get even crampier. baby is moving a lot too which makes it more uncomfortable. ok rant over...

pinky yay for good appt!!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Tankit hope you got some support sounds like you really need a bit of a break. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself to do things - break it down into little bite size chunks - I've also not done half of what I intended - it will still be there tomorrow - whats worse is that I'm still in my PJ's once I decided we weren't heading out today - started snowing earlier but is now rain.

2nd Time glad they are keeping an eye on you, a friend of mine had IUGR with her first but this time around has gone to term with a "normal" sized bubs so even if it was it doesn't mean it will repeat itself. As you say you may just grow them small - good things come in small packages.

Chrissie - glad the MW went well and you didn't need the hospital bag. I am determined to pack mine this weekend and at least see what is missing so I can get online and start ordering or if something does happen early OH knows what to run around like a headless chook getting (or in reality get his mum to do). Also need to do an emergency bag for DS so that if something happens I can either send him to the childminder or MIL depending on what time of day / night - have arranged childminder for days and MIL for nights as I don't think MIL would manage full time esp if I ended up in for a couple of days.

Melissa - (Blessed) hope your cramping settles down I know I find the pain / uncomfortableness really tiring, especially with a LO who can't really understand whats going on.

Natty - hope your doing ok and that your puppy is distracting you as much as possible. 

AFM been awake from 1:30 due to OH's snoring and then sever leg cramps that have left my legs feeling bruised all day. Had loads I'd intended on doing but with the weather and tiredness about half hasn't happened. But have put up the moses basket and stand, emptied a set of draws from DS's room and put them in mine and started packing away the 0-3 clothes that i've been washing this week - I don't bother with new-born as DS was 8lb 11oz at 37 weeks so expecting this one to be pretty much the same (as I was measuring 33 weeks at 29, so expecting this one to be bigger than DS - as it was a customised chart based on DS). 

Still getting loads of BH's, really bad wind (even making bub jump on occassion), back pains but no patterns and tend to ease off when I go to bed at night.

Sorry to everyone I've missed (blaming lack of sleep) and hugs to those who need it


----------



## braijackava

So we have 2 people coming to look at our car today. I will be one happy mama if one of them buys it! All my financial stress will be over. Did to much running around yesterday and had bad msp pain and back and hip pain last night. Hugs to everyone who needs one. I might need one later today if we don't sell our car.


----------



## msarkozi

Melissa - I am tired and grumpy! :( It was one of those nights you were awake every hour! And much like Tanikit, I have been feeling very grumpy lately....

I am going to start washing all the clothing and bedding this weekend so that I am at least ready in case I need them. I think I will start packing up the bags as well. 

A dietician is supposed to be calling me sometime today (wish I knew when), so hopefully it will be helpful. I think I am going through sugar withdrawals right now....


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: both Melissas and MumtoJ - sounds like we could all do with a break. I was so happy when DH walked in the door today so I could just get some rest and he has taken over with DD to put her to bed. I also feel bad about DD - she keeps asking me to pick her up and while I don't mind doing that briefly, I am finding she keeps tugging at me and trying to jump on my back when I am sitting down or pushing my abdomen and it really hurts! and then I get cross with her and its not her fault. I actually don't want to be touched by anyone right now.

Brai hope you sell the car!

Melissa hope the dietician helps you and gives you some advice.


----------



## braijackava

Someone here looking at it right now. I am crossing every possible part of my body they take it!


----------



## MumtoJ

ooooh good luck Brai fingers crossed


----------



## blessedmomma

good luck brai!!! hope it sells

thanks ladies. i try to be strong when it comes to my kidlets and pregnancies but sometimes its just too much.

feel like a turd now cuz i got a hold of my hubby at work and complained about how i was feeling. he took half day vacation and came right home, started cleaning and doing my chores. im very blessed to have him, but im sure all i needed to do was ask. instead i throw a big fit. im surprised i didnt bawl or something. i have been pretty emotional from not sleeping, then sleeping ok but feeling like poop all day. it does tend to wear ya out after a while. i am officially ready to have my body back to normal!


----------



## Anababe

Good luck Brai :thumbup:

Melissa - its ok to have a moan now and again. Im the same with trying to be strong with kids and pregnancy but sometimes it does get a bit much! Its hardwork, and i only have 2!! Hope your feeling a bit better soon hun :hugs:

Tanikit - You know im the same with not wanting to be touched and my son keeps wanting to jump on me, not only does it hurt but it makes me feel smothered, not sure thats the right word but you know when you just dont want anyone round you. So i shout at him and its not his fault :( today i pushed him off me as he was really hurting me and he said in the most sad innocent voice 'but i want a cuddle' which made me feel so bad i could have cried myself :(

My friend has just picked up BOTH my boys and took them for the whole weekend!! I hate to say it as i love having them around but its a much wanted break and im so relieved!! Boiler just been fixed finally so i can have a bath now too :happydance: Think i might even treat myself to a takeaway.. thats naughty cuz ive put enough weight on but oh well one night wont hurt :blush: lol!


----------



## Tanikit

So relieved to hear I am not the only one. I am thinking though that I really must get my DD into some group - was thinking she could do gymnastics or ballet or something - was originally going to hold off til the second term when baby would be a bit bigger for driving around with me, but right now I need to get out - schools go back next week so at least the rest of things I can go to should start and then I can have more of a social life - it gives me some rest and company. Will phone next week and see if I can get her in somewhere. I think having a break from me will do her good too since I am often grumpy with her.

Melissa your DH sounds sweet. I phoned mine and cried to him - he didn't come home early but has been nice since he got home and has tried to help with a good few things. I feel a bit sorry for him as the last few weeks of pregnancy are really tough on both of us (and thats from past and present experience)

:hugs: to everyone. We will have our babies soon enough.


----------



## MumtoJ

So know where your all comming from with not wanting to be touched, DS asks for cuddles and I try but he's a solid boy 19kg (sorry don't know pounds) and doesn't really sit still for a moment so once he's on my lap its wriggle, wriggle, wriggle and I have to ask him to get off, I've tried putting him next to me and arms around but he's not really satisfied with that so we both end up unhappy.

We have also introduced a new "star chart" to help us focus on praising him, as with tiredness I'm finding it too easy to chastise and OH isn't a natural praiser so it helps on both fronts, have put some things on the list he does well so at the end of the day there is always something to praise him for and also some things on the list that have become issues like brushing his teeth to try and encourage better behaviour on those. We've just done the list all but the last 2 and he managed to get 3 out of the 4 potential stars so he was pleased the last 2 brushing teeth and going to bed without fuss are hard for him so I'm hoping having seen the others go on the chart will spur him onto trying to get the last 2 FX, also hoping OH having just seen him be given the 3 stars and knowing there is 1 he can grant or refuse will put him in a more positive frame of mind and help keep the atmosphere more fun. will wait and see. (so far it has sounded like a more relaxed story time ...)

Tankit - glad to hear your OH has helped out when he got home today, hope it gives you some respite. I agree with finding some activities to take DD to, I know my DS goes stir crazy without his activities, we have stopped swimming lessons this term but have been going as a family once a week since then, so at the moment Fridays are a free day but I will be looking around for something for us to do to get out of the house. I plan on keeping him going to the Childminder whilst I'm off but on much reduced hours just to keep the relationship there so that when I return to work he is still used to going there and I just need to increase the hours back up. He doesn't do nursery yet as he's a November baby and the cut off for the one we would like him to go to was September, with no Jan intake - oh well.

Melissa (Blessed) your OH is so sweet comming home to take over, mine has been trying real hard but would never come home early like that but would just tell me to leave things if they are too much and he'll do them later (doesn't usually do them though ... but has been trying much more recently). On weekends he tends to be the one to entertain DS as DS is his shadow when he is at home which gives me a break, and we have agreed to make a big effort in going through each of the rooms and getting them sorted before this one gets here.

Better go as they are almost finished upstairs


----------



## rottpaw

:hugs: to all who need them; I'm right there with you! 

It has been a very emotional few days with some things going on with my Dad, and this morning hubby and I disagreed over it and I got even more emotional :cry: I have not cried that often during this pregnancy, but once I get started crying about something it's like I can't stop for anything. Really did not think I'd be able to get a grip on it this morning to get out for the day, but finally was able to calm down and get to my dr. appt this morning (good news is all is well with baby!) I even got an extra hour to chill out, becuase as soon as I arrived they said the dr. had left to deliver a baby (hospital is next door). LOL so I and some of her other patients got an extra hour to sit around this morning, but honestly I was grateful for it today. Now at work and just want to go home; my eyes are sore from crying and I am always exhausted by getting so emotional. 

Am so glad it's the weekend!! We need to shop for baby furniture! It's starting to feel like everything is happening really fast, so I know we will all be holding our babies soon! 

Blessed, I'm so sorry about the lack of sleep, but your hubs sounds AWESOME! What a sweetie! 

Melissa S, I can only imagine the sugar withdrawal. I do not do well when I try to cut out any particular "forbidden" food and I know it is just as hard mentally as phsically. Just a few more weeks for you! 

Brai, I hope the car sells!

Cathryn, I have had one episode with the leg cramps and it was the scariest thing to me! I too felt like I'd been beaten black and blue that whole day! :hugs:!

Tanikit hope your hubby continues to be more helpful. It definitely makes all the difference, and mine has been pretty good which I think is why I got my feelings hurt this morning when he sort of surprised me with a more confrontational attitude.


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: all around! 

I think I am starting to get over the sugar withdrawal....but I do hate being told I can't eat something, and it makes me want it! I could so go for a pepsi right now!!! 

Brai - did you sell the car?


----------



## braijackava

Nope not yet. Kind of a bummer. We have gotten a lot of calls about it though so hopefully this weekend. Now i am all depressed about it again. It would have solved all of our financial problems.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai :hugs: hopefully one of the other people who called will buy it soon.

Melissa - yup the forbidden fruit thing, hang in there :hugs:

MumtoJ - I think I need to start a star chart as it is also getting easier for me to moan. My poor little girl sat watching us make supper tonight and said: "Mom, I am TRYING to be good." I felt so guilty - she's being 3 which is not easy, but she's not being THAT bad and I am getting so easily frustrated. I have tended to be very patient with her up til the last few days so it is probably a big shock to her system to have a grouchy mother. Will get out the stars :)


----------



## msarkozi

that is pretty cute that she said she is trying to be good. She will love you no matter what, and even when you are short with kids, they tend to forgive you not long after. Maybe a hug will work for you as well? Can you have a cuddle time with her, and just relax?


----------



## 2nd time

Any news from twin yet


----------



## kns

thanks to Natty we have now got a brill moses basket. its huge! (the moses basket!)
sounds like everyone not having such a good time at the moment im sorry to hear that. not much longer now.
x


----------



## blessedmomma

cathryn that is a fab idea to make a star chart for your DS. i watch supernanny and the nannies and get ideas for my kids all the time, lol!


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry ladies i skimmed :blush:

Hope you all are well. I overly emo these days... I am sick of tears. I am also just about sick of work.


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I am totally sick of work too!! Can't wait to be done!


----------



## rottpaw

Me three! (on both the tears and work LOL!)


----------



## membas#1

This week at my work made me question my sanity about working right up til LO comes...I wonder if I can do it some days--thursday on my feet all day busy busy busy on concrete floors, people in my office every time i sat down--ate lunch in 10 minutes...days like that make me really question my decision. i can always change my mind as i see fit, but don't want to burn time off before LO gets here....gotta find a balance tho. :hugs: to all


----------



## braijackava

Its after midnight and i am waiting for hubby to get home from work. The plan is to dtd, but sleep is starting to sound more appealing. Good night ladies.


----------



## msarkozi

OH is still working too Brai, and I agree, sleep is definitely more appealing right now, lol! I am heading up to bed myself. Good night :hugs:

Membas, I totally agree. I am actually debating if I should change my date, as I can't stand being at the office anymore. There is just too much stress there, and I can't deal with idiots without getting mad....so I am thinking it might be time to decide to shorten how long I have left to the end of the month instead......


----------



## membas#1

I'm gonna give it a go at sticking around until the end...I've cut some office hours in exchange for work at home, so that helps, but it's still a long week....


----------



## Tanikit

I must say I am glad I am not working anymore especially feeling like I am - it was just too long on my feet all day and then I still had the same amount of work to do at home that I have now when it was done but I think I might have started getting really cross at work which would have been a battle too. Hope you can manage to sort out the maternity leave so it works well.

DH took DD this morning and showed her a movie so I could get a bit extra sleep which was nice - I feel like I need 2 weeks to sleep, but 2 hours extra will do for now :)

Is there anyway to find out about Twin - does anyone know if she is on anywhere else besides here?


----------



## Anababe

Glad you got some extra sleep Tanikit :hugs:

I also got a lie in today, i havent felt this normal for ages!! lol


----------



## rottpaw

I don't know of any other way to contact Twinny, but I am definitely worried about her. :-(


----------



## blessedmomma

i left her sarah (twin) a pm and it said on her profile she hadnt posted since dec 23rd


----------



## MumtoJ

I know I've PM'd her as well and hear nothing, I'm hoping its something silly like her computer breaking and not getting it fixed yet or something else just as innocent.

But if any one wants to friend me on FB here is my link https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/cathryn.hunt1

hope that works ...

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> Membas, I totally agree. I am actually debating if I should change my date, as I can't stand being at the office anymore. There is just too much stress there, and I can't deal with idiots without getting mad....so I am thinking it might be time to decide to shorten how long I have left to the end of the month instead......

This is me 100% - i know i am mad right now, and will likely stick it out because i like my job and im proud of what i do... but :grr: some days they do tick me off!


----------



## pinkycat

I keep thinking about twin (sarah) i also hope it's just computer probs/internet connection and nothing bad.

Cathryn- i just sent you a friends request (Im chrissie O'Brien) xx

ETA if anyone else wants to add me you can, i have no idea how to do links though


----------



## readynwilling

I checked to see when Sarah's last post was last week too. I hope everything is ok!


----------



## MumtoJ

pinkycat said:


> Cathryn- i just sent you a friends request (Im chrissie O'Brien) xx

Accepted it


----------



## braijackava

My email is [email protected] if anyone wants to add me on facebook.


----------



## msarkozi

mine is [email protected] (Melissa Sarkozi)

I am going to start washing baby clothes, blankets, etc today. I'm starting to feel like I have so much to do yet!


----------



## braijackava

I keep trying to change my avatar picture and it just keeps saying upload of picture failed? Anyone have any idea why? 
So we did not sell our car yet, but had more people come look at it and email and call us. Hopefully soon. When we do I am going to try and get hubby to pay for a 4D ultrasound. I really want to see him again!


----------



## msarkozi

It could be the file type Brai. I've had that happen before...the picture I was trying to upload was a .bmp instead of a .jpeg

Hope you sell the car soon!


----------



## Anababe

Link to my facebook https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=573042675 :)

Brai hope your car sells soon hun!


----------



## rottpaw

Brai, it could also be the photo size; they have to be below a certain filesize. 

We ordered our nursery furniture today! YAY! One more item off the list!


----------



## msarkozi

any pictures Angela?

today was day 1 of following the plan the dietician has for me, and so far so good. I am actually enjoying it and finding it easy. I am eating constantly it seems, but I guess it's the way a person should be eating anyway. I'm thinking this is going to help me get the weight off quicker in the end too, and I am hoping to stick with it after as well. Time to get myself healthy!!


----------



## membas#1

hi all--i too hope all is well with twin. 

not a great day here--i did get some baby clothes/blankets etc. washed up that were gifted to us by family, and managed to fold them, but still have to put them away in storage (some of them are sizes we'll use later so I gotta get the storage bins out). DH and I are barely speaking today--long story but he's frustrated at me, and I'm frustrated at him..couple that with my hormones and I've cried too much today (which likely annoys him more)...so now i'm trying to stick to myself and if and when he has something to say then he can say it--what a shitty saturday...

at least we got some chores done cuz we are both irritated and trying to avoid each other--so we are doing things around the house...i feel exhausted...been annoyed/crying/frustrated for 6 hours now...


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Membas!! You know what they say - never go to bed angry!! The hormones are crazy now! worse def than 1st or 2nd tri


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- yay on the furniture!!!!! you will have so much fun arranging everything in its place and dreaming of things to come :cloud9:

melissa- good job on the new diet. it takes a lot to change a diet completely around :thumbup:

membas- sorry you and DH are fussing. i am not having it out with mine but i am with you on the crying thing. im glad mine refuses to argue with me or we probably would. he would rather apologize for doing nothing wrong than fuss about things. i woke up at 2am this morning and have been wide awake all day. cried all morning, very emotional and cant control it. he was at his mens group at church and when he got home he told me to take a nap, prayed over me, and started the dishes. i laid on the couch for about half an hour and couldnt fall asleep. i dont understand how i could be so exhausted and not be able to fall asleep, its ridiculous. it makes me angry. have been achy, crampy, and im sure a pain in the butt to deal with all day.... im not sure how he keeps his patience with me and stays calm and happy when im being such a butt. i wish i could bottle his peace sometimes.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Melissa, your hubby sounds fantastic! I can't even get mine to help me out very much. It's not helping my hormones at all. I think I am more like Membas....I haven't been crying, but I sure what to kick things!! I am just so bitchy this week. I get into a good mood, but then there is always something to put me back into a bitchy mood. 

:hugs: Membas

my lower back is killing me today...hoping the heating pad will do the trick tonight!


----------



## braijackava

Can't sleep latley. Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come or the start of sleepless nights. I still have at least 7 to 8 weeks left, i want to sleep!


----------



## MumtoJ

Hugs to all who need them, I've also been more moody lately and know its lack of sleep and being uncomfortable, OH keeps checking he hasn't done anything wrong - bless him. I'm trying not to nag but I really want him to quit smoking before this one arrives - the smell is really bothering me at the moment so I find myself trying to avoid him. He has said "tomorrow" but we have had quite a few " tomorrows" so will wait and see. If he admitted he wasn't ready to quit I'd leave him alone - as an ex smoker I know that unless your ready it aint happening but the thought of him trying to comfort me in labour and the smell making me feel sick doesn't sound appealing!

Brai - hope the car sells soon

Anababe -tried your link but there was no add as friend button?? If your interested send click on mine - ta

With sleep I manage to get about 4 hours, need a wee and then take ages to get back to sleep and if I'm lucky get 2 more before having to get up. Currently find I have to fold a pillow in half and put between my knees - seems to take some pressure off my bump when on my side, also been putting lavender on a cotton pad next to the pillow and taking rennies (ant-acids) just before going to bed.

Melissa well done on the diet, hope it carries on going well.

Sorry for those I've missed - take care


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies! Here's the furniture we decided on:



https://www.babyappleseed.com/davenport-crib.htm

I really love it, but of course it is backordered. Story of my life LOL!

It will be a race to see if the furniture or :baby: arrives first!!
 



Attached Files:







davenport-room.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## braijackava

More people coming to look at the car. I know you guys are probably sick of hearing it, cause so am I. To make matters worse my unemployment was cut off today, a month before it was supposed to. And that was the rest of my rent money, which I was told I have to pay by tuesday or else. sigh......


----------



## MumtoJ

Fx Brai, hope one of them buys it - is there anything you can do about the unemployment


----------



## readynwilling

Very cute furniture angela!! My crib is similar shaped.
 
Hope someone buys the car Brai!


----------



## braijackava

Woot Woot sold the car!!!! I dont know about the unemployment, I need to call tomorrow when they open. I am going to celebrate selling the car by buying a diaper bag and going grocery shopping! Haha sounds great......


----------



## msarkozi

Angela - that furniture is beautiful!! I love it! 

Brai - way to go on selling the car!! 

Cathryn - OH keeps telling me he is going to quit smoking before the baby comes as well, and well, time is winding down. We just got him a prescription for champix again, but he hasn't started taking it. I am guessing he won't ever quit smoking. I can't stand the smell of smoke either, and to make matters worse, OH smokes in my truck, even though I asked/told him a million times that there is to be no smoking in my truck! So my truck reeks of smoke, and I can't stand getting in there....but he thinks that by rolling the window down, the smoke smell doesn't get in there.....yeah, right!!


----------



## kns

I can't believe he still smokes let alone in your vehicle. I quit in feb last year and my partner at the same time as she would be trying for a baby. I would never smoke around kids or in someone's car that didn't smoke. I felt bad havin I sneaky one on way to hospital when kim went in having contractions. Hope he quits soon for the sake of the child and you x


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks kns. He used to sneak smoking in the house as well, and I totally flipped my lid on him. Now that I have been pregnant, he knows it's an absolute no to smoking in the house, and he goes outside. But he thinks if I'm not in the vehicle, then it's ok. It's annoying as hell! My truck has always been smoke free, and I would like it to stay that way.


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- that furniture set is just gorgeous!!!!

ladies- i dont blame you about the smoking thing. although when i smoked i honestly felt the same way that if you rolled the window down in the car it doesnt stay in. now that im not a smoker i realize how ridiculous that is. when im even around someone who smokes outside i can smell it on them. i cant believe i used to walk around smelling like that while thinking that since i always smoked outside it didnt get on me. i cant even stand to walk by someone smoking now, it stinks so bad. i honestly dont think they realize how much they stink. im sure it doesnt help being pregnant and sensitive to smells either.

we just bought a new house and the neighbor lady has a daughter that is my girls age. when they go play over there i have to have them shower cuz they stink so bad. we usually like to open our windows in the evening and let some cool air in, but cant cuz she smokes inside and outside and it will come right in our windows, YUCK!!!!!

im soooo glad i kicked that nasty habit :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

My dh keeps telling me that having a baby shouldnt make me tired lol will someone tell him its exhausting espesily with a 11 month old to chase


----------



## codegirl

hmmm..... your making a whole other human being. If that's not hard, tiring work then I don't know what is!


----------



## readynwilling

My husband doesn't complain too much - but i was getting a look from him today at home depot cause i was waddling along too slow behind him LOL. But i am def more tired. Going to bed at 10-10:30 and getting up at 7 and i am still wiped.


----------



## 2nd time

yerh poor men it must be hard for them watching us get fat lol


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: 2nd time! OH constantly asks me what is wrong...I keep telling him he should try being pregnant and then you tell me! 

Sara - I am so jealous!! seriously, you get that much sleep?! I fell asleep around midnight last night, was wide awake at 3:30, fell asleep somewhere after 5:30 again, and awake by 9:00! I'm exhausted today, and a huge list of stuff to do.......


----------



## 2nd time

tmi but has anyone eles got milk in yet just noticed i am leaking a bit think this baba might come early


----------



## blessedmomma

it must be just getting to that time in 3rd tri when sleep disappears. after being up by 2am yesterday i thought for sure i was gonna crash out all night last night. i laid in bed til after midnight wide awake. slept ok after that besides the ten trips i had to get up and pee. it amazes me how i can be soooo exhausted yet not fall asleep. and how i can drink nothing all night yet pee a billion times!!!! i heard its the amniotic fluid refreshing itself but i dont know if thats true???

if you cant tell, definitely getting grumpy dumpy these last few days...


----------



## msarkozi

is it a pregnancy thing, and it's normal to get bitchy near the end? I've totally changed in the last week......

I am busy cleaning house and doing laundry today, and I seriously have to pee every 20 minutes...I'm getting annoyed....I am guessing it's because I am up on my feet though?!


----------



## readynwilling

I barely can make it till 10:30 - nevermind midnight :rofl: I do get up briefly around 4 to pee (only started in the last week or so) and i toss and turn from 6-7 but the rest is sleep, unless my DH is snoring :grr:

I find i def pee more if i am up and moving around.

I've also lost all patience (read became a bitch :haha: ) in last couple of weeks. 

Is it creepy i kinda want my boobs to leak a little... i soooo want to breastfeed and i know that lots of ladies don't leak, but if i was leaking a little i would know they are working HAHAHA. They are up from a 34c to a 38DD... but no leakage.


----------



## 2nd time

38 ff here lol big as melons and weigh more lol .

dont laugh but the 1st timers need to hear this lol

when my milk came in propperly for my dd my boobs were soo heavy my chest felt tight ended up calling 999 thought i was having a heart attack lol abut thre days after you give birth your boobs get really heavey and swolen it feels rubbs for a few days dont call 911/999 you feel a right prat when they tell you whats wrong lol noone told me about the pressue of milk lol


----------



## Anababe

Ive become really grumpy and defensive in these last few weeks. My dad told me today im starting to annoy him with how my mood is at the moment.. thanks dad! lol He's the only support ive got and sometimes i think he could try to understand how im feeling a little bit more. Hes so negative and dismissive about all my decisions, its quite a shock as he was so positive and great with my other two.

Been really emotional today, just crying on and off since this morning. Think its all starting to become real now and planning/thinking about the birth is making me nervous!

Anyway, off to bed now im soo tired i dont know how ive managed to stay up this late!!


----------



## readynwilling

Good to know 2nd time!! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

no milk in for me yet, but it has happened early with one of my pregnancies. i was so paranoid that i would leak at the store or somewhere that i wore breastpads for the last few weeks of my pregnancy. didnt know if i would hear a baby crying and start leaking all over the place or what like after you have the baby, lol!!!


----------



## readynwilling

And there is a september babies thread.... Everytime there is a new "month" group it suprises me. Our little ones will already by 6 months when these babies are born.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies about the furniture! I'm super excited and glad to cross that item off the list; now we just wait for it to arrive LOL!

I hear you on the sleep. Every few days I manage a really decent night (like last night I think I only woke up 3-4 times). But mostly i'm awake every hour and a half, which is not so restful ;-)

Hugs to all, I think we all deserve them!!


----------



## membas#1

I try to be asleep by 10:30/11 and wake up at 7, but I don't sleep all that time--wake up a few times to pee and often end up tossing and turning alot of the night and often times awake for an hour or two each night around 4am. I feel tired ALOT! DH is fairly understanding 98% of the time...but yesterday when we weren't getting along so well...he was a little less patient with me...he told me today that he knows i'm only going to get more tired, so at least he is aware that the fatigue isn't going anywhere anytime soon!


----------



## msarkozi

11:00 is usually my latest, but it could be a lot earlier that I am in bed as well. I'm not usually in bed past 11:00 very often. I have to get up at 6:00 to get ready for work on weekdays, and on weekends, it's whenever my fat cat starts bugging me to feed him! Much like you Membas, I toss and turn all night long, wake up 2-3 times to pee, and often lay there staring at the ceiling/wall/clock. Once I am done work, it won't bother me as much, but it makes it really difficult to go to work on a lack of sleep. Especially when I have to deal with idiots there and you just want to hit them! 

I am off to go put away laundry and make my bed back up and crawl into it now! Good night ladies!


----------



## Anababe

I was so restless last night, lay awake for hours just thinking about stuff. So im really tired today :( id give anything to be able to go back to bed now for couple hours :sleep:

Rottpaw your furniture is beautiful, wish we could get something like that over here! I cant decide on anything i like yet :dohh:


----------



## pinkycat

Angela- that furniture really is lovely.

2nd time- that really made me LOL mine were so HUGE and painfull with both girls im so not looking forward to that.
My boobs are leaking quite a bit, i held my friends baby the other day and she was hungry and rooting around and i had 2wet patches on my top :blush:

Im desperate for new bras, mine are digging in and leaving marks, i will make that my mission today.

Im so grumpy, very snappy and hormonal. DH says he remembers it well from last preg xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i actually got a good night sleep last night. my hubby has mondays off so i usually get to sleep in while he gets the kids around. since i actually slept ok i wasnt able to stay asleep. plus we all have colds so i sat there in bed for 45 minutes trying to fall back to sleep but sneezing instead....boo!

is there anything i wont grump about lately????

i guess i am happy we finally got our first snow this season. woke up to all white outside. hubby is taking kids sledding today, so should have a quiet minute with my 1 year old

my BH are getting really painful lately. anyone else?


----------



## msarkozi

I am so glad to know that I'm not the only one feeling grumpy. Makes me feel so much better!


----------



## braijackava

Oh I am way grumpy lately! Sometimes I just tell hubby I need to go sit in my room for a few alone or else. Haha. He usually lets me go. He is obsessed with playing Call of Duty on Xbox 360 with his friend lately, it is driving me mad!
On a good note, I got some baby stuff done yesterday. Got a portable swing for our room, and a few new outfits. Also got a diaper bag and put the pile of stuff I have for him for the hospital in it. I got my nursing pillow on clearance the other day too. Only a few more things to get!
Hope everyone is good, besides the not sleeping, achey pelvis and backs, and pure bitchiness!


----------



## msarkozi

My OH has been working many hours again, so luckily I have a lot of alone time. But that makes me bitchy too because I want him to do stuff around the house and he's not there to do it.....I don't think he can win...if he's home, I don't want him there.....if he's not home, I want him there :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

msarkozi said:


> I am so glad to know that I'm not the only one feeling grumpy. Makes me feel so much better!

lol- happy i could help! im trying not to take it out on my hubby and im glad he is understanding when i do. just feel like poop lately...

brai- im glad you got some baby stuff. feels good to get some things done, im sure. 

i usually have all i need and bag packed by now. feeling a bit guilty that i barely have done anything. i have a bag in my closet ready to be filled for hospital but not much in it. havent got new bottles, coming home or picture outfit, baby book, or much of anything yet. my boys and i got him some mittens and his baby blanket the other day, thats it though. its kinda silly considering i dont need much. have the stuff from my boys still, so dont have to make any major purchases. i think i will have my hubby take me shopping today, maybe it will bring me out of my funk :shrug:


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

We're enjoying a rare snow day here (one where the office is actually closed, LOL!) and having fun watching it come down out there. 

I am sleeping okay the last few nights but REALLY having trouble with the hip and back pain; yesterday it was almost unbearable, but I have noticed it is worse on weekends. I think I am much more active on Sat and Sunday trying to get things done, when normally during weekdays I am at my desk most of the day. Today it's a little better. 

For those who have experience, what all do you need to take to the hospital for the baby? I would like to start getting those things together but have no idea what to take. Our baby showers are still upcoming, so we don't yet have a lot, but I do have his diaper bag!


----------



## codegirl

some stuff for the bag depends on the hospital so you might have to contact them. Ours uses cloth diapers so I only had to bring in our own cloth to take Edward home.

Food and drink for your SO (and possibly you) is important. And my most important item is my crocks! They broke my water during labour and the water leaked into my shoes and I was SOOOO thankful that I had shoes that could be rinsed out right away and reworn cause that stuff... well... it's just gross! :haha:

Camera, comfy clothes for you and LO, are a few of the other things.


----------



## msarkozi

the only thing I have set aside so far is the take home outfit, scratch mittens, booties (just in case), and hats. I want to get my bags packed this week, or at least by the end of next.....hopefully if I forget something, someone can just go buy it for me (can't go home and get it since I will be in another Town at the Hospital)


----------



## pinkycat

I think things are a bit different in the uk but here is what will be in my bag when i get my arse in gear and pack it.

Baby:
6 vests
6sleepsuits
nappies
cotton wool
nappy cream
muslin cloths
snowsuit for coming home in
home outfit and blanket
car seat will be fitted in the car
scratch mits and hat
formula (i intend to BF but my hospital doesnt provide formula if things dont work out so will take some)

For me:
2 nursing bras
2packs huge knickers.(2 go over c-section scar)
pads
breast pads
3pairs pj's
slippers
home outfit
bath towel 
phone and charger
hair brush
wash bag with shampoo, shower gel, toothbrush and paste etc
a book or some mags (lots of waiting around)

seems a lot but will be in for 3days. Anyone think iv missed anything?


----------



## natty1985

pinkycat said:


> I think things are a bit different in the uk but here is what will be in my bag when i get my arse in gear and pack it.
> 
> Baby:
> 6 vests
> 6sleepsuits
> nappies
> cotton wool
> nappy cream
> muslin cloths
> snowsuit for coming home in
> home outfit and blanket
> car seat will be fitted in the car
> scratch mits and hat
> formula (i intend to BF but my hospital doesnt provide formula if things dont work out so will take some)
> 
> For me:
> 2 nursing bras
> 2packs huge knickers.(2 go over c-section scar)
> pads
> breast pads
> 3pairs pj's
> slippers
> home outfit
> bath towel
> phone and charger
> hair brush
> wash bag with shampoo, shower gel, toothbrush and paste etc
> a book or some mags (lots of waiting around)
> 
> seems a lot but will be in for 3days. Anyone think iv missed anything?


Dont forget your camera !! x


----------



## 2nd time

cant wait to see one born every min tonight on channel 4


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone!!

back from the inlaws - im exhausted!!! was not a great idea to travel that far this far pregnant with 2 kids in a house so small with old inlaws who got stroppy cuse the kids made too much noise, broke a couple things -as they dont realise that a 2 year old should around means make your house abit childfriendly not havin all your best china out for show!, my husband almost punched his dad lol he was getting wound up with our 2 year old having a tantrum before bed cuse he was in a strange place and abit outa sorts - as kids tend to be! - and he came upstairs and told him to 'shut him up' - lets just say im glad i wasnt there at the time!!! but otherwise was nice to have a break we visited friends too which was lovely! I did however get no sleep! i am catching up with posts and see you are all having sleepless/restless nights etc im the same im getting very limited sleep!!its frustrating
Im piling on the pounds too and its getting me down! just keep reminding myself - not long now!!
Also baby movements are really hurting now!!! i feel theres no room in there at all!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

well that was a funny episode lol one girl screamed soooo much lol


----------



## Anababe

That girl screaming like that was awful!! The other women in labour must have been terrified! I know i was just watching her :rofl: She really should have got off the bed though, im sure it would have helped :dohh:

So happy im having a home birth this time, i dont think i could deal with being in hospital again!


----------



## readynwilling

I've sorta got my bag packed in my head. I ordered maternity pads and mesh underwear online, cause you can't buy them at our drugstores here. And then PJ's for me, going home clothes for me, breast pads, chapstick, personal care items, food and drink for DH, camera, cell phone etc, baby clothes (a few sleepers), diapers, blanket, car seat (well not in the bag :haha: ) and my pillow!

I've also read a thread on here that a lady took a 1.5 liter bottle of frozen water so i will probably take one of those.


----------



## rottpaw

Hmmm. I really need to research what our hospitals provide. US ladies - do US hospitals typically provide diapers, formula (if needed), and that kind of thing? 

Thanks all!


----------



## membas#1

I'm not sure about what I need to pack. We have our hospital tour and birthing class in Feb, guess that'll help me decide. 

Angela--my friends that have given birth in hospital and planned to breastfeed but couldn't--they had formula for her at the hospital. I don't know about diapers...we'll bring our own because we are picky about brands (we are both allergic to latex and most diapers have latex in them so we have to be a bit picky), but I know hospitals have diapers, I just don't know how many they provide you vs what you should plan to bring. 

I'm going to just pack a small bag and assume I won't be staying long. If I need to stay longer than expected, I'll make a list and send DH home for things. But good thought on the Pillow! I'm picky about my pillow! :)


----------



## msarkozi

I am doubting I will be staying long either, so I don't want to pack too much. They release you the next day, or will keep you an extra night if it is a c section. I have no clue as to how many diapers I need, but at least I can always send OH to go buy more if I don't bring enough....I wish they could give you a complete list of exactly what you need!


----------



## readynwilling

I have been told that hospitals don't provide diapers, and if you plan on bottle feeding expect you to bring your own formula, but if you plan on breast feeding and it doesn't work out then they have some.


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- here they provide disposable diapers, wipes, formula/disposable bottles, a diaper bag, baby beanie caps, baby shirts, receiving blankets, mesh panties so you dont ruin yours, giant sanitary pads (afm i wont bother bringing my own-you'll need the giant ones, lol), one pair of non-slip socks, and some small bottles of baby shampoo and baby lotion etc for baby. i think thats about all that they will give you. sometimes there are videos they give you on baby care and lots of brochures about it.

of course thats the things you can keep, but you will also be able to use their gowns if you dont want to bring yours.

and im sure that all hospitals even here in US are different, but thats my experience from the two i have used here. they also let new mothers eat for free from the cafeteria in the hospital here, but i dont know if they will do that there or not.


----------



## readynwilling

Wowza they provide you with A LOT, but i suppose you pay for it. With the NHS in the UK and coverage in Canada, the probably don't provide seeing as you're not paying for it. Either that or our hospitals just suck LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

membas- here they provide one bag of newborn diapers. i think they are huggies, but may be pampers. they also used to give pacifiers but with the last baby i had they said they didnt provide that anymore. someone told me a few months after he was born that babies were choking to death on the kind they use to give out, so maybe thats why they dont provide them.


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- i know they just have a flat amount that the hospital charges for childbirth, but maybe they assume in that charge that you will take these things. you dont have to take any of it, but they always told me to take as many receiving blankets, beanie caps, and baby shirts as we wanted... so i sure do, lol! my hubby has really good insurance on us so we dont pay much, but im sure if we didnt it would be pretty expensive.


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah just from talking to some of the girls on here from the US the amount the hospitals charge if you don't have insurance can be pretty scary. Its something we here always take for granted.


----------



## msarkozi

wow Melissa, you guys are lucky that you get all that. I was told we don't get anything in the hospital, except for my meals (which aren't very good, so OH will probably have to get me food), and they have formula as they try to push you to bottle feed instead of breastfeeding...I think I am just going to try and be as prepared as I possibly can, and if I forget something, then deal with it at that time...


----------



## readynwilling

https://www.grandriverhospital.on.ca/pdf/What_to_Bring.pdf

Melissa - thats the link to what my hospital says to bring.. not sure if it helps you or not. My hospital is part of the "baby friendly inititive" by the World health organization (WHO) so they 100% support (and probaby try to force) breastfeeding. Im very happy for that!


----------



## msarkozi

Our community health nurse is the head of the board for the breastfeeding thing in this region, and she is trying to get the nurses in High Level to change their attitude. The issue is that they are all mostly from different countries, and their religions believe that breastfeeding is a sign of being poor, and so they try to get you to bottle feed. Our nurse here said that we will have to be strict with them, as they will tell us that our baby isn't getting enough milk and is starving and keep trying to give us the bottle. I don't think I will have the patience for that, so hopefully they don't try it with me! 

I got called in to go see the consult doctor tomorrow, so while I am there, I am going to see if they have a specific list of what I should bring.


----------



## blessedmomma

it always sounded like a give and take thing to me. i had a friend from canada and she always said how horrible it was. she compared it to the free clinics here, which are not so great. but hey, they are free!!!

whats nice about here is that if you dont have insurance and are pregnant you can get a medical card that only covers the pregnancy/birth but it works like insurance so you can see pretty much who you want and its all free. after you have the baby, if you still dont have insurance you can get the same card to cover your child to age 18.


----------



## msarkozi

that's kinda neat! sometimes it is better to have private then public for sure. It takes us forever to get into specialists! I couldn't even imagine what it would cost if we wanted to pay for someone private instead. I guess like everything though, there is benefits to both


----------



## readynwilling

I think it really depends on the situation with the free health care in Canada. Dr shortages are EVERYWHERE but i happen to have a FABULOUS family dr (and thank my lucky stars all the time for it!). So for a lot of people to see the dr they need to go to a clinic.. which aren't great. But as far as hospitals go - they are all pretty good i think. Where i live we have 2 and one is known country wide as having the best cardiac facility, and when my MIL had her heart attack last year, they were awesome! I know the Mat ward at the hospital is new and fancy... lets hope the care i receive is just as good!


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> that's kinda neat! sometimes it is better to have private then public for sure. It takes us forever to get into specialists! I couldn't even imagine what it would cost if we wanted to pay for someone private instead. I guess like everything though, there is benefits to both

Exactly!!!

And its not exactly free. I have a US friend who was in :shock: when i told her how much $$ comes off my paycheck to "pay" for these free things LOL.


----------



## msarkozi

I've actually been told by many too that the hospital I am giving birth at, gives you way better treatment then bigger places. It's just a small Town, so there is a little more one on one care involved, which will be nice.


----------



## msarkozi

You guys pay in Ontario?? Alberta took that away a year ago, that we don't have to pay for our Alberta Health Care anymore...it wasn't really all that much that came off our cheques though


----------



## readynwilling

Its all part of the provincial taxes we pay. the $$ has to come from somewhere right? We don't specifically have a health care amount we pay but just the general tax deductions.


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- i have always felt that you have to stand up for yourself in a hospital. of course there are some things that you just have to be flexible on when its the best for your baby. i think most mothers, even brand new ones, know what those things are though. i have dealt with pushy nurses who thought they knew it all and could say what i could or could not do with my baby. just remember that this is your baby, not theirs. they may have experience with newborns and its ok for them to give you their opinions but its not ok for them to decide what you should do or how you should parent. and believe me parenting starts on day 1.


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont think i would mind paying into my taxes for health care. we already have to pay taxes for everything else, lol! having a big family like mine though we are always in the dr's for something ya know. if one of us is not sick for a while there are still regular checkups and shots, etc. it seems like the money just comes from a different source. instead of it coming out of my hubby's checks it would come on our taxes. 

just to have this baby i will have 3 bills. one for the hospital, one for using a specialist (obstetrician), and one for the anesthesiologist. i will be having the epidural so that one is very needed, lol!!!! i could have used our family dr and not had the specialist bill, but i chose a family dr that doesnt do pregnancy care. i suppose i could change, but i really like her for our kids, she is a great family dr.


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - and here I thought all of Ontario's money came from Alberta?! :haha: 

Melissa - I have a feeling I will be a very protective mother, so the nurses will probably have a hard time with me. We were told they will try to prey on us when we are weak and tired though, which isn't really fair.


----------



## membas#1

I'll also have the OB bill and hospital bill (no anastheologist bill on our current birthing plan but if I were to end up going that route, I'd have that too). I have good insurance, state benefits, so my out of pocket expense for just myself for each year is $1000, so I won't pay over that for everything this year. Baby has her own out of pocket expense and I can't remember what it is ($1000 or 2000 for dependents)...but all in all my friends who I work with and have recently had babies have paid about $1200-1300 total for OB care and hospital fees for mama and baby expenses. 

I've been asked to pay my OB up front before birth, so we'll pay $650 or so on Wednesday when we go in for appt. They like to be paid beforehand if possible or you can setup a payment plan--I just assume pay it now. 

I do recall now my coworker saying our hospital has as many of the blankets, caps, pack of diapers, etc...they will also give you supplies for your breast pump if you need like extra tubing etc, according to my coworker. Now I'm going to go look up on my hospital website to see what they say on there....if anything.


----------



## membas#1

I found the link for my hospital that says what to bring, and yep looks like they do provide some of those items for baby 

What to Bring From Home

For mother:

* Cotton shirts or gowns, suitable for breastfeeding
* One comfortable daytime outfit that fits at 6 months of pregnancy (for going home)
* Robe, slippers and two pairs of socks
* Toiletries, including toothbrush and toothpaste
* Cotton underwear and nursing bras
* Cotton shirts or gowns, suitable for breastfeeding

For birth partner:

* Comfortable shoes
* Change of clothes that are comfortable to sleep in
* Toiletries, including toothbrush and toothpaste.

For baby:

* Sacred Heart provides baby with long sleeved t-shirts, diapers and receiving blankets for use in the hospital
* Cotton gowns or sleepers
* One outfit for going home
* Baby blanket
* Car seat

Snacks You May Want To Bring From Home

Sacred Heart provides meals and snacks to the mother around the clock

For mother:

* Gum or breath mints
* Sour hard candies or lollipops
* Electrolyte (sports) drinks
* Popsicles

For birth partner:

* Jerky, nuts and power bars
* Bagels or crackers
* Other finger foods

Optional Items

* Favorite pillows (two to three)
* Lip balm
* Massage oil and tools
* CD player and favorite CDs
* Pictures, flowers or other visuals (for a focal point during labor)
* Video camera and videotapes
* Long-distance calling card and a list of phone numbers
* Camera, film and batteries


----------



## Tanikit

Hi, just caught up (but read everything backwards) Hope everyone is well. Have also been thinking about Sara and wondering how she is doing - I am also a bit worried about her husband after what she posted - maybe it is something to do with that? Wish we could get hold of her.

DH and I had a huge fight on Saturday - I do not know why it got out of control so rapidly or so badly, but since then I have been staying with my inlaws as us together is not a good thing right now. My BP rose to 140/90 after the fight and took a few days to come down - it is still hanging around 130/85 now which is too high but will do. It is weird to be with the inlaws since their son and I have been fighting, but it has still been much better for me - I have company (and I have been terribly lonely) and rest and someone to babysit when I need to sleep and far far less work that I need to do. Yesterday we made curtains for the babies room which I could not have done at home. I have to go back probably tomorrow as I have a doctors appointment on Thursday and it is very very far from here. I am partly dreading going back - that was a very very bad fight.

On top of that the first night at my inlaws I got very bad asthma that wasn't responding to my meds and I landed in the ER for 3 hours. I am now on even more meds for it and it has been better though not perfect. Baby is getting very big and I am also breathless, leg cramps have been very bad lately and I am not sleeping well. Emotionally I have been grumpy but I mostly very sad which I suppose is understandable. I really need some support and DH cannot be that support. My mother is considering coming up early (beginning of February possibly) as I am not able to keep up this pace and this type of loneliness with no support. I am still debating though as to what I need. If I get preeclampsia baby will have to come even earlier so will have to wait and see what my BP does and what the doctors have to say.

Right now I am very high risk for premature labour since I have asthma, diabetes and rising BP and apparently stress (particularly emotional) can also be added to that list. Hehe - watch baby decide to be late or need an induction.

Will not be on that much in the next few days. 

:hugs: to everyone who needs them and hope things go well in the next few days.


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> Our community health nurse is the head of the board for the breastfeeding thing in this region, and she is trying to get the nurses in High Level to change their attitude. The issue is that they are all mostly from different countries, and their religions believe that breastfeeding is a sign of being poor, and so they try to get you to bottle feed. Our nurse here said that we will have to be strict with them, as they *will tell us that our baby isn't getting enough milk and is starving and keep trying to give us the bottle*. I don't think I will have the patience for that, so hopefully they don't try it with me!
> 
> I got called in to go see the consult doctor tomorrow, so while I am there, I am going to see if they have a specific list of what I should bring.

I fell for that the first time. This time there is no way I'll be giving my baby any formula. I'm actually going to start pumping in Feb to see if I can collect some cololstrum so that if I have trouble with the latch again I can give the baby something. (they said they wouldn't release us from the hospital until Edward ate so I ended up giving in to giving him formula)



msarkozi said:


> Sara - and here I thought all of Ontario's money came from Alberta?! :haha:

:rofl:


Tanikit - :hugs: Sounds like it might be good to have your mom come early. You need support were you can get it. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- im so sorry your going thru all that. i cant imagine being away from my hubby right now. he is my biggest support though. im very thankful to be married to such a gentle man, couldnt ask for more. i hope you and DH work things out. its good that your in-laws are there for you too! :hugs:

melissa- i dont think there is anything wrong with being over protective. just my opinion though. im told by many relatives and friends that i am way too much. but i figure if i cant stop every bad thing from happening to them, so im gonna at least stop what i can. and in the end if something happens it wont be because i was slacking.

i cant believe that in this day and age the hospitals still push women to go one way or another. i dont know about all of them in the US, but the two i have used pretty much just asked what i wanted to do and provided me with what i needed for either BF or FF. they have different diaper bags for whatever you decide. some have a can of formula from the formula companies you choose and some other supplies and coupons. the other one has some info on BF and resources for support. i myself cant BF so its not a concern or issue. i know already what i will be doing and have done it 4 times now so i pretty much know what to expect. i have heard of some women being treated badly for not choosing to BF here. just really getting the its the best thing for them speech. if you cant or choose not to though, its not the best thing for them obviously. it has never happened to me, but i wont put up for it anyways. having loving parents who take care of their baby is the best thing for them. and you will still completely bond with your baby feeding them formula if you love them. my childrens health comes from the Lord and He has always provided all i need for them. they have never had allergies, asthma, or any of that. have all been very healthy. im sure if i could BF i would do that though and wouldnt take any crap from nurses on that issue either, LOL!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

Had midwife i have to go in for a gtt on monday, she agreed id blown completely out so abit worried, just waiting for a consultant appointment at 37 weeks too! god i hope it comes back ok, im still on iron levels are low too! x


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- i hope your LO is ok!!!

i have a scan next tues and keep having dreams and feelings that something is wrong. i keep telling myself im sure he is ok


----------



## pinkycat

Shellsangels- i hope everything settles down for you :hugs:

Tanikit- Im sorry to hear that. I hope your problems can be resolved,this is the time when you need your DH most :hugs: xx

Iv spent the day shopping for my hospital bag with Laura (think major stress) so iv been on my feet all day. Im sooo tired now and my feet,hands and face have swollen up. I have rang DH at work and asked him to come straight home (he usually goes to the gym) so i can lie down. I feel selfish but i dont want to end up in hospital again this early.

:hugs: to anyone who needs one xx


----------



## braijackava

Went to the doctor today, and my BP is still good. I talked to her though, and she says with my history I have a 95% chance of getting preeclampsia again. So she said plan on induction at 37 weeks, which would be March 1st!!! Eeeek that seems sooo close! I have to do a 24 hour urine collection starting tomorrow morning which isnt very fun.... But glad all is ok with baby.

Sorry you are having a hard time tanikit. I had a big fight with hubby last night too. No fun and worse with hormones involved. It is nice his family is so supportive.


----------



## braijackava

Oh and I forgot.......30 weeks today!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai / Tankit - sorry your having such hard times at the moment, OH and I are having to work real hard at not getting cross with each other - about to start building works and OH has finally realised they WILL NOT be complete when this one arrives unless we are very over due and the build goes perfectly smoothly with not a single delay !!! but now that he has accepted this at least we are having conversations about how to manage it...

Pinky hope your OH came home so you could rest and the swelling has gone down.

AFM - really uncomfortable at the moment and tired, starting to really look forward to D day but want this one to stay put until safe to come out - I know this is definately mother natures way of making labour seem like a good thing!!!

Sorry for those i've missed, finding it difficult to focus today.


----------



## membas#1

codegirl said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Our community health nurse is the head of the board for the breastfeeding thing in this region, and she is trying to get the nurses in High Level to change their attitude. The issue is that they are all mostly from different countries, and their religions believe that breastfeeding is a sign of being poor, and so they try to get you to bottle feed. Our nurse here said that we will have to be strict with them, as they *will tell us that our baby isn't getting enough milk and is starving and keep trying to give us the bottle*. I don't think I will have the patience for that, so hopefully they don't try it with me!
> 
> I got called in to go see the consult doctor tomorrow, so while I am there, I am going to see if they have a specific list of what I should bring.
> 
> I fell for that the first time. This time there is no way I'll be giving my baby any formula. * I'm actually going to start pumping in Feb to see if I can collect some cololstrum so that if I have trouble with the latch again I can give the baby something*. (they said they wouldn't release us from the hospital until Edward ate so I ended up giving in to giving him formula)
> 
> 
> 
> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Sara - and here I thought all of Ontario's money came from Alberta?! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Tanikit - :hugs: Sounds like it might be good to have your mom come early. You need support were you can get it. :hugs:Click to expand...

Will that work? DH and I were trying to figure out a plan for if we have issues right away for breastfeeding as we will not do formula, or it would take a lot to get us to use formula. I may have to look into that--any cons to doing that too early?


----------



## codegirl

#1 - from what a read our body starts making colostrium before the baby is born so I figured I might as well give it a try. Between nipple stimulation being one of the ways to get "ready" for labour, wanting to avoid formula, and working the nipples early so that they aren't so tender at the start of bfing I figure it won't hurt to try.

I'm pretty sure that the hormones needed to actually make milk won't release until there is no placenta, I don't see any risks, BUT these are all assumptions on my part. I have done no research.


----------



## readynwilling

codegirl said:


> I'm actually going to start pumping in Feb to see if I can collect some cololstrum so that if I have trouble with the latch again I can give the baby something. (they said they wouldn't release us from the hospital until Edward ate so I ended up giving in to giving him formula)

I read about hand extracting (that doesn't sound right, but im lost for the term) some colostrum after 37 weeks and storing it in the freezer in Ina May's guide to breastfeeding (a really good book!). That way if your baby has latching issues or something right away you can feed them the colostrum by dropper She recommends freezing it in a sterile container, and i kept contimplating stealing a urine sample cup from my drs office, but always chickend out :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Tanikit and Brai! Happy 30 weeks Brai!!

I had my first prenatal class tonight - i was the furthest along (one lady was one day behind me). And the latest EDD was April 16th, so we are all getting to the end! It was a good class. And DH cooperated!


----------



## Tanikit

Brai :hugs: these last few weeks are so difficult - I am almost glad that I know baby will be here early - I doubt anyone would survive around me til 41 weeks pregnant (let alone me myself) My BP is rising slowly but should be fine for a while yet I hope - last time it rose at 36 weeks. I'm 33 weeks today.

Still at my inlaws though tomorrow I will go home (should have been today) I am still very miserable about the whole thing and know I will be in trouble with DH when I get home which is why I need to go sooner rather than later as we cannot be fighting when I go into labour - I do need him and he needs me, but we need to fix some stuff so that we are both being supported appropriately.

As for breastfeeding - my DD was fed formula in hospital a few times - she needed it the first night for low sugars and then the nurses took over and I was very cross the second night. At home I had to express and give it to her with a bottle by day 5 as she was starving, but I called a consultant and managed to get it right - I think it depends how important it is to you whether you breastfeed or not and how much work you are willing to put in - I will definitely call a consultant early this time if I have any issues as I benefitted a lot from the breastfeeding even though the first six weeks were very tough.

33 weeks and I have another appointment tomorrow. Baby has grown very big and I am constantly breathless. I have about 4-5.5 weeks left depending what happens from here on out.


----------



## pinkycat

You can defo hand express colostrum and freeze it. There will prob only be a few drops of it but it's meant to be very good for bubs :thumbup:

Im not having a good day, i was waiting outside playgroup and felt really sick and dizzy before 1 of the mums grabbed hold of me. I know i should get my BP checked cos i feel rubbish in general but DH work are being arsey with him finishing early and MIL is the only 1 in work so cant finish early and kids need picking up etc 

Tanikit-i hope things are ok when you go home. My baby also feels really big and her movements are hurting me now.Not too long left now though xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Pinky, most chemists will offer a quick BP test and then if there is an issue you can phone Dr, MW or hospital as appropriate

I have had a couple of dizzy / sicky spells but my BP is fine, think mine is bubs pushing on a vein / artery

Hope you feel a bit better soon


----------



## 2nd time

my baby girl is 11 months old and she just got her first tooth she cant wait to meet her sister. she points at my tummy and says baby their then blows rasberries on my belly lol


----------



## pinkycat

cathryn thats a great idea, thanks for that.
2nd time-your DD sounds so cute


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time - bless her that is so sweet - DS gets a bit freaked out by my tummy at times with all the movements, but then gets cross when he puts his hands on it and baby refuses to kick!

Chrissie - hope you got on ok and have been feeling a bit better.

Tankit - hope your going home has gone more smoothly than you anticipate. Good luck with getting the relevant supports set up.

Brai, now you have your car money did you get the 4D scan? Did you have any luck with the unemployment?


I'm tired again today but did have a better nights sleep - didn't wake up for a wee which was good but meant I was fit to burst this morning, almost couldn't sit up without wetting myself I was so full!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I think I had the worst sleep ever last night...I am soooooo tired today! I went to bed around 10:00 and finally fell asleep some time after, and then OH phoned and woke me up at 11:00. Once I fell back to sleep, I was up again before 1:30 and it took me awhile to get back to sleep....then I woke up around 2:30 for a quick pee, and then I have been up since just before 4:00! I couldn't get back to sleep at all....work is not going to be fun today!! 

I'm cranky at OH. His friend flew here yesterday and is going to be living with us for a bit (which I am totally pissed about over this whole situation), and OH was done work around 9 pm last night.....well he never came home at all...when he phoned at 11:00, he said him and his friend and another guy were at the bar (he wasn't drinking though)....then I was texting him around 1:30......then he texted me around 4:15 to say where they were at then, and I told him to not bother coming home nor talking to me today! He has to work this morning as well, so I am sure he is already gone to work. 

I am totally mad because when his friends wanted to go to the bar, he should have said he was going home instead of staying with them. And I don't know this guy that is going to be living with us at all, and I told OH that he isn't off to a good start with me liking him. He knows I am pregnant and ready to have a baby soon, and he needs to show me a little respect as well.......it's going to be a very long day!


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa :hugs::hugs::hugs: - hope he makes it up to you tonight.


----------



## msarkozi

thanks Cathryn. He just texted me asking if I was still mad, and I said yes. He asked me to please understand, and I said no and that he could have come home blah blah blah. He said it won't happen again, and I am just not bother responding.......

the thing is, he is going to come home tonight and just sleep all night since he hasn't slept yet....so he won't make it up to me....


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- im so sorry hun. the last thing you need is stress on top of everything pregnancy already throws at us. :hugs:

2nd time- she sounds just adorable. i didnt think my 1 yr old would understand much but he just loves babies. my 3 yr old has seen his daddy put his hand on my tummy to feel baby kick, so he comes up to me and puts his hand on my tummy and says the baby kicked him-even though he didnt.

tanikit- i hope everything is ok when you get home. and i hope you are able to BF this one too. if you stay on top of it it should work out.

afm- i cant BF. my sis and i have physical problems and knew from pretty young that we wouldnt be able to. it used to hurt my feelings when women would make comments about it, but im no longer condemned. it has always been funny to us how some women can claim to be more nurturing and natural by BF, but then be completely rude and heartless to someone who cant or chooses not to. there are people in my own family who even treated me like that. i dont think its their concern what is wrong with me, so i dont go into details. i guess they think i just choose not to BF and try to bully me around about it. i have an aunt who said one time, its the way God intended. it was hard not to be rude back. it apparently was not the way God intended for me to do it. its not an issue of me trying and giving up or something, or just not trying at all. some women can be very cruel and judging about things. i just know i am completely thankful God made formula. back in the day women who couldnt BF had to have someone else feed their babies. i would have missed out on all the bonding that comes from feeding my babies myself. He provided a way for me to still have the most important part of all of it and im forever grateful. i rarely ever have propped a bottle up- i can count on one hand for all 4 of them combined- and i completely enjoy feeding them and rocking them to sleep. my hubby even has probably only fed them a handful of times. its my time with them. it has given me a softer heart for women who just choose not to or try and cant do it. i have a SIL who was making comments about me not BF. she just had a baby and after several infections had to FF. im glad i didnt treat her the way she did me and even helped her out when she had questions about FF. 

im glad i have you ladies to vent this to. i have heard some very cruel things in the past for not BF and because i dont care to explain why i cant (my body and its issues are really no ones business but my husband and myself imo) women can be very horrible about it. im glad i have an understanding/loving hubby that is very supportive though, and you ladies to listen as well!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## braijackava

We actually decided not to do the 4d scan yet. If my high BP comes back, they will do a couple more scans before baby is here, and they have the 4d at the doctor. So I am hoping I get a free one! I called unemployment for 2 days and it was busy, but this morning my money is magically in my account?! Not going to complain, but still a bit confused.


----------



## braijackava

Nothing wrong with FF. I dont get why people think it is their place to say anything? I had my first son when I was only 16, and couldnt do the BF even though I tried. My second son was in the NICU for 2 weeks, so he had formula and expressed milk and then did formula and BF until 8 months. My daughter was strictly breast, just because its what worked with her. I dont notice any difference in any of them. The main reason I chose BF was for cost reasons. I dont think there is any huge difference in the long run between the two, oh except my saggy boobs....hahaha


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> Nothing wrong with FF. I dont get why people think it is their place to say anything? I had my first son when I was only 16, and couldnt do the BF even though I tried. My second son was in the NICU for 2 weeks, so he had formula and expressed milk and then did formula and BF until 8 months. My daughter was strictly breast, just because its what worked with her. I dont notice any difference in any of them. The main reason I chose BF was for cost reasons. I dont think there is any huge difference in the long run between the two, oh except my saggy boobs....hahaha

thanks hun!!! believe me after 4 of them being on formula i dont want to know what we have spent!!!! i always thought it would make things easier with money and night feedings. i wish it worked out for me that way, but it just didnt. i used to feel guilty like my body wasnt good enough. i used to cry to my hubby about it especially when women were rude about it. when i got pregnant with this one i felt guilty about the cost of formula. my last one was 5 months old when we got pregnant so there will be no break between buying formula for at least 2 years. my hubby is sweet though and money doesnt concern him. he is very laid back and says things like, we will manage-we always do. i hope you get your 4d scan free!!!!! i have a regular one next tues, cant wait to see nathon again


----------



## msarkozi

I think it is a personal choice as to whether someone wants to breastfeed or not, and I don't think it is anyone else's right to have an opinion on it. I personally am not comfortable with it, and I only decided to give it a try because I found out it helps get the weight off quicker. So I have a selfish reason for trying, but I don't really care. In the end, it's your own choice as to what you want to do. As long as the baby is healthy, it doesn't matter how he/she is getting their nutrients! :)


----------



## readynwilling

I don't think its anyone elses business about BF vs FF! I want to BF very badly. And im actually scared i won't be able to cause its so important to me. So if someone is trying and having issues i will always offer encouragement, but i would NEVER say anything bad if they decided to go the FF route :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

I agree - while I want to BF very much and it was very important to me last time and is again this time, people differ and as long as baby gets love and food (in some form or other) and all the basics then it is no one else's business. But then I have come up against opinions about why I should and shouldn't have any children at all with all the problems the pregnancies cause let alone how I should feed them and bring them up.

I need to go and make a list of all the things I want to ask tomorrow. Have had low sugar levels tonight though so battling to concentrate - every time they go low I bother my poor baby and try to get her to move as I am getting anxious they are affecting her worse now than in first trimester.

:hugs: Melissa - hope you and DH get some time together and that you will feel supported.


----------



## msarkozi

I can't get my sugars to go down!! :( The doctor mentioned that I might need insulin....so he might decide that next week once I see him, and he sees my sugar log book for the week. 

Thanks! OH is sucking up, but not enough. He asked me if I was still mad, and I said yes. Then he asked if I still loved him and I said yes but I don't like him right now. So he asked me how long it would take before I liked him again, and I said it won't be today. So we will see how he does tonight when we are both at home.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies!

tanikit- im sorry you have to deal with so many issues let alone listen to what people think about how many children you want to have. in my opinion thats really yours and DH's business too. we have heard our share of comments about that as well and i dont have any health issues that would effect that, obviously-lol! i hope your little one is ok in there with your sugars. do you have a D day set up yet or are they still monitoring???

i have noticed my lil guy is not moving as much during the day as he was. had me a bit worried, but hubby prayed over him. he still goes nuts at night especially when im trying to fall asleep so i guess he is just day sleeping. which will be really nice when he gets here and still has his days and nights mixed up :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- at least you get some butt kissing out of it :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

morning all--just had OB check and all is well...measuring 2 cm ahead (last time was 1 or 2 ahead as well) so that's about the same, GD screen came back just fine! If you recall I was upset cuz I used a home meter and tested myself right after they took blood and it was over the limit at 145 according to the meter, but her test result was 116 (acceptable being 110-140), so yay! iron is good, yay! (was questioning that one as well since I don't take iron supplements and get all trough food). BP is good, 120/78, 2.5 more pounds gained, for total of 15--guess my goal of 20 total for pregnancy is shot at this point with 10 weeks left to go--oh well. so all is well, yay! ultrasound in 2 weeks for advanced maternal age (i won't quite be AMA when she's born but within a few months)...happy to see baby again anyways :)

As for FF v. BF--everyone has to do what is best for them and their child. There are definitely reasons why some women cannot BF, and they should not be judged or faulted for those. I too worry about something getting in the way of my strong desire to BF, but we all do what we have to do ultimately for our children :)


----------



## codegirl

Melissa - Please don't get to upset about insulin. It's your placenta that is causing the diabeties so if diet doesn't totally control it, insulin is a good thing. insulin doesn't cross the placenta so the baby won't get any of it, but sugar does cross so you don't want your baby eating in a candy store for the next month or so (that's how my dr. described it).

Trust me, I had the HARDEST time with insulin and getting my head around it, but it's for a short time, you can do this.

:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

My doctor also told me that all the braxton hicks i have been having could be due to my uterus being stressed out since it is getting bigger and my muscles are pretty much shot from the last three pregnancies. So i buckled and bought a support belt on amazon today. Hopefully it will help with the msp too. Hubby is going out of town for a week starting saturday, and went back to work today and works everyday until he leaves. I am a little worried about my mental state while he is gone! So if i am on here a lot and emotional you guys will know why.


----------



## braijackava

Grrrrr everytime i right s p d my phone changes it to msp. Sorry


----------



## braijackava

Write.......i give up haha


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- hope you make it through ok sweets! i know how hard it will be for you being 8 months pregnant and 3 kids to take care of... :hugs:

melissa- im sorry you may have to take insulin. at least you can tell yourself you did what you were supposed to, its not like your on a diet of candy bars and tootsie rolls. you made the changes for your baby and if this is another change you have to make for baby to be healthy then you are strong enough to conquer that too!!!:hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

thanks i a trying to plan dds first birthday but everytime i look at birthday stuffi cry lol she is so wonderful to me at least wish i knew how to put a video up could give you all a laugh


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks...I just don't like needles!! I am a pansy when it comes to them (but yet I have tattoos, go figure, lol). I hate poking myself to test the blood sugars, so if I have to do insulin, then I am going to have to give myself huge pep talks before doing it, lol! 

where's Natty? is she mia now too????


----------



## MumtoJ

Membas, glad your appointment went well and it was good news all around.

Melissa, if you do need insulin you only have a couple of weeks left really and if its going to be whats best for baby you'll grit your teeth and get through it. I'm glad you OH is at least admiting you have a reason to be mad at him, would be worse if he couldn't see that he'd done anything wrong. Maybe he just needed to have one more mad night before baby came as he's not really going to be able to do that once he's here ???

Brai, come on here as much as you need we will all try and give you what ever support we can, sorry we can't be there with you to offer physical support too. Let me know how you get on with the support belt, I've looked a couple of times but not gone through with the purchase.

Tankit, hope the lows settle down and you get all your questions down, are you back at home now? how is it going?

Pinky, any update - hope your BP was ok


----------



## codegirl

Melissa - I have to have that self talk every time I give myself the shot and I've been doing it for months now. :hugs: You can do it :hugs: and you can always vent to us :thumbup:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh god girls im soooooooooooo tired :-( my 2 year old is going through a god awful phase since we been away to get our attention hes decided to wake up in the night and try and get in with us, he keeps on screaming headbutting things going mental and its so bad hes waking up the neighbours! i just dunno what to do i wont give in to him cuse i refuse to have him in with us as he will think he can get away with it and with baby due im gonna have him in my room for the first few months, i just am at my wits end and so so tired i just want to sleep and he screamed last night from 1.30 till 3.30 am woke his brother up too, praying its just a phase!


----------



## MumtoJ

Oh Shell you have my sympathy, J was playing up a while back, getting us up 5-6 times a night and just not sleeping well, luckily we are detached so he'd have to make a mamoth amount of noise in order to wake the neighbours. But it was such hard work while it lasted.

We currently are using a star chart and bed is one of the things on it, its working pretty well but bed stars have only had about a 50% success rate but some of the misses have been him playing up with going to bed rather than not staying there once in. With J I think its often his bladder waking him up but he's too lazy to go to the loo and then can't get back to sleep / keeps waking up.

Hope he calms down soon for you.


----------



## msarkozi

Cathryn - thanks! It was because his friend is here....my OH said he would not drink anymore, because he used to do this to me all the time and it was causing major fights between us. And I voiced my concern to him last night, that now that his friend is here and living with us, I asked if he was going to go back to drinking again, and he said no. He just phoned and he is still sucking up. I told him that he and his friend can kiss my ass!! :) Apparently his friend is scared that I am going to yell at him when I get home from work :haha: I was like good!! I've never met the guy before, so he isn't off to a good start....

Code - do you have a pattern to your sugars at all? I have a couple readings now, and it kinda looks funny to me. My one after supper last night was 9.2. Then before breakfast this morning it was 7.8. After breakfast it was 7.4 (it was a 2 hrs to test instead of 1 since I was in with the doctor). Before lunch it was 4.2, and now after lunch it is 8.1. I find it weird that it would go to 4.2, especially since I had a snack between breakfast and lunch. But it seems to spike up after eating again......as long as I can stay under 10, they won't put me on insulin, but the doctor said he wants to see me under 8........

Shell - :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Blessedmomma- You have no reason to feel guilty :hugs: some mums can be very cruel about the whole FF/BF thing. 

Cathryn- I went to the pharmacy but they wouldn't check my BP cos im prego but the pharmacist went next door to the docs and said i needed to be seen there and then as i looked dreadfull (thanks mate :haha:) and BP was fine and bubs HB was ok. Think it's avirus cos my dad rang to say he wouldn't be coming round as he was feeling sick and dizzy with a headache, same as me. Thanks for asking :hugs: xx


----------



## codegirl

Melissa - I only test first thing in the morning and then one hour after each meal, so 4 times a day. I'm not sure what my sugars look like before I eat.

My fasting is always above 5.3 without insulin so I have to give myself a shot at night. My specialist has tightened up my criteria so now if I have two mornings higher than 5 I have to increase my insulin by 2 units.

I'm able to keep my sugars below 7.7 for post meals which means I currently don't need to take any insulin at meal times. But it would only take two days in a row for one meal (so two breakfasts, or two lunches) to start requiring insulin for that meal. I'm usually between 6 and 7 for post meals IF I follow the appropriate diet they gave me.

Don't know if that help or not :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

I was doing the ones before meals today, just so we could see what was happening. Otherwise I just have to do the morning and 1 hour after meals (2 hours max). The doctor this morning didn't like when I told him the fasting one was 7.8 :nope:

hmmmmm! I wonder if the diet the dietician gave me is going to have to change?! The doctor will see my numbers on Monday, and the dietician will be here on Tuesday, so I asked to have an appointment with her as well.


----------



## codegirl

The fasting sounds high to me. That's my problem too. Insulin isn't toooo bad once a day, I'm really trying hard to watch what I eat so that I don't have to add the meal insulin too. I think the only thing you could do for the fasting number is maybe take a walk after supper? 

I got a preloaded pen needle and the needle part is really small and fine so it's not to bad if I change sites regularly. Still have to prep talk myself and can't watch myself give myself the needle, I focus on the TV :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

yeah, he was concerned about that fasting one as well....Maybe I will need insulin like you do?!

lol! I only seem to have one finger right now that likes to give blood for some reason....so it is getting poked a lot....

and are you kidding me?! I live North from you, where it's a lot colder....I'm not going for a walk!!! :haha:


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> yeah, he was concerned about that fasting one as well....Maybe I will need insulin like you do?!
> 
> lol! I only seem to have one finger right now that likes to give blood for some reason....so it is getting poked a lot....
> 
> and are you kidding me?! *I live North from you, where it's a lot colder*....I'm not going for a walk!!! :haha:

I was totally thinking that while I typed the whole "go for a walk" idea. I wouldn't do it either :haha:


----------



## natty1985

Hi girls hope your all coping ok been checking in and seems lots are hAving prob so big hugs xxxx

Gramps funeral tomorrow been to see him at chapel of rest today very weird and upsetting I must say :( really miss him wanted so much for him to meet Ethan xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Code - :rofl: more like it will be go for a nap tonight! :)

Natty - :hugs: he will be watching out for Ethan from above and will be smiling down on him....


----------



## MumtoJ

:hugs::hugs: natty hope everything goes smoothly :hugs::hugs: 

hope your doing ok, he might not meet Ethan here but he'll see him every day.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: natty


----------



## blessedmomma

hugs and love and prayers for you and your family natty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Natty

The girls at work threw me a shower today! It was so sweet! They all chipped in and got me https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3357524

So sweet! And a couple cute outfits and a snuggli carrier and some other bits (i sound so british LOL).


----------



## braijackava

Thinking of you Natty. I know how that is...

Very nice Ready! My friend sent me a little package of baby things today, and it made my day. Nice to know people care about you.


----------



## braijackava

So if I take the 3 weeks away from the number of days on my ticker it only leaves 48 days! Eeeek!


----------



## blessedmomma

thats the same swing i have sara!!! its so great:thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

almost time brai!!!! i have been washing all my baby clothes that i didnt give away. also have made a list of all that we still need, which isnt much. also have gotten out the bouncy seat, swing, and car seat to wash them all up. got the baby's bag packed up except for a few things. also got mine packed and my kids packed. will pack up my hubby when its closer. 

we will have to change around our living room to fit the bouncy and swing. havent decided if we are getting out the playpen/changing table/bassinet. it does all that so it was nice to have with my boys but have to find a spot for it.

feel like im starting to nest. having a little more energy the past couple of days. could just be that i know i have a lot to get ready though and getting decent sleep


----------



## readynwilling

Wow you are so organized Blessed!! While i want to start washing, setting up and packing... its like putting gifts under the christmas tree - looking at them with anticipation will KILL me :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i feel like im way behind since i just got started. usually i have so much done by now if not everything. i just kept telling myself ive got time and now im realizing im running out of time.

youre really gonna love that swing. it was the 4th one i have ever owned and i just love it


----------



## msarkozi

I just have to wash a few more things that I bought recently, pack my bags, and install car seat!! yah!!! I am so ready for this!! :)

I am freezing tonight though for some reason.....might have to crank the furnace some more! I think it's getting pretty chilly outside....


----------



## membas#1

Sara--really cute swing! That was nice of your work group. My work group is throwing me a shower next week as well. Really nice of them.

As far as prep goes--i still have clothes to wash and diaper covers to wash, but we have our changing table and dresser setup and the dresser is full of 0-3 mo clothes, just need to wash them (can't remember if i already did?); carseat and swing is coming from a friend so need to get those and clean them up...we put our cosleeper up this weekend to make sure it was going to work well for us, and it was so easy to setup we decided that we'd take it back down and wait until right before or when we get home to put it back up. have a pack n play but not setting it up for a while- so it's in storage--we'll use it outside during garden season mostly anyways as we will be outdoors working hard on the garden within the first few months after she's born (hopefully!) i guess i'll start thinking about hospital bag soon enough but definitely don't have anything even remotely ready or thought about for that. 

I guess I figure it'll all fall together, but I feel like Ive done what i need to for now? Until i start really nesting! 

We do still need to fill our deep freezer with meals/soups for after the birth so we don't ahve to cook..but that'll happen in Feb sometime....


----------



## rottpaw

Awesome Sara, that is the same one that a friend gave us except we have the "rainforest" one. 

Natty, :hugs: to you. I know exactly how you feel because my grandmother just passed away yesterday :cry:. We knew she was ill, but I just saw her a week ago and she did not seem that fragile. It was a bit of a shock to me how fast it happened. 

Melissa S - I hope you get things worked out with your OH! I can't believe he's moving someone into your place on you like that just before baby. I don't blame you for wanting to kick them both out! 

Hugs to all of us!


----------



## msarkozi

The guy is actually scared of me due to last night's activities, so this is working out well! lol! He did say he hopes to be out of here next week, but I am sure it will be a couple. He told OH that he will look after himself and I don't have to do anything....I am sure I will survive the time he is here, as long as no more nights like last night happen.


----------



## 2nd time

got scan today so that will give me an idea if i need to take my tiny baby, newborn or 0-3 month cloths out of the loft i dont have a cot pram nappies oreven a bag to pack since the last one was all but destroyed last time . i now want a pink weekend case lol


----------



## MumtoJ

Ready, that swing looks lovely, weve just bought this one https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...4417556|Baby+bouncers+and+swings|14417557.htm as for DS we were lent one, and have since given it back.

In reality I still have some odds and ends still to do like wash the re-useable nappies and covers, but I don't plan on using them for the first couple of weeks, from experience I'll use disposables until back into a routine and then move onto re-useables, so will probably leave washing them until last minute or after bubs is here. But if he were to turn up today we have enough to cope, moses basket, 0-3 clothes all washed and packed away, most of the hospital stuff is in a box rather than a bag and still need to add toiletries but have gone through everything with OH and told him what would need to be done just in case. Don't know why but I'm convinced this one is going to make an early arrival - you wait I'll end up being induced at 42 weeks!!

Natty - thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> got scan today so that will give me an idea if i need to take my tiny baby, newborn or 0-3 month cloths out of the loft i dont have a cot pram nappies oreven a bag to pack since the last one was all but destroyed last time . i now want a pink weekend case lol

Good luck with the scan


----------



## 2nd time

MumtoJ said:


> Ready, that swing looks lovely, weve just bought this one https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...4417556|Baby+bouncers+and+swings|14417557.htm as for DS we were lent one, and have since given it back.
> 
> In reality I still have some odds and ends still to do like wash the re-useable nappies and covers, but I don't plan on using them for the first couple of weeks, from experience I'll use disposables until back into a routine and then move onto re-useables, so will probably leave washing them until last minute or after bubs is here. But if he were to turn up today we have enough to cope, moses basket, 0-3 clothes all washed and packed away, most of the hospital stuff is in a box rather than a bag and still need to add toiletries but have gone through everything with OH and told him what would need to be done just in case. Don't know why but I'm convinced this one is going to make an early arrival - you wait I'll end up being induced at 42 weeks!!
> 
> Natty - thinking of you today :hugs:

funny you should say you think your going to be early as i think bubs might be here in about three weeks only coz i got milk threeweeks before dd and i got it again now interesting to see if we are right lol


----------



## codegirl

MumtoJ said:


> Don't know why but I'm convinced this one is going to make an early arrival - you wait I'll end up being induced at 42 weeks!!

We were so convinced that E was going to be early, we had everything ready to go before Christmas....



He turns 2 Jan 26 :rofl:


----------



## MumtoJ

I know, I think cause I've had such a lot of BH's going on for hours at a time (10 am - 2 am) for a couple of days in a row I was convinced that it would turn into something - freaked me out a bit and now have enough ready to cope if we did have an early arrival, but obviously hopign he stays put for a couple more weeks at least (32+5 today).

What was E's due date?


----------



## codegirl

MumtoJ said:


> I know, I think cause I've had such a lot of BH's going on for hours at a time (10 am - 2 am) for a couple of days in a row I was convinced that it would turn into something - freaked me out a bit and now have enough ready to cope if we did have an early arrival, but obviously hopign he stays put for a couple more weeks at least (32+5 today).
> 
> What was E's due date?

At first it was Jan 6th, but the dating ultrasound moved it to Jan 15th then he was uber late. Felt like I was pregnant forever :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Rottpaw :hugs: about your grandmother - sorry to hear that. 

Blessed sounds like you are doing well with the preparation. I hung the curtains I made today - well actually my inlaws did since I am so out of breath I need help with just about everything. It is nice to have them here now as they are helping with everything that needs fixing - DH just seems not to be able to do anything either for some reason - he's perfectly capable, but won't.

Had another appointment today and I asked a lot of questions and feel a lot happier about things now - my gynae will look after the sugars in labour and it will be done the same way as with my DD - I also asked him to leave instructions about what will happen if I go low and he said if there is any discussion they must just phone him. Baby is now weighing 2,26kg (about 5 pounds) which is just over a week ahead again so that is fine. He said he would induce at 38 weeks if all goes fine regardless what baby weighs (well if she is huge then it would be a C-section but she is right on target right now) He doesn't want her earlier than that because diabetic babies lungs mature slower than other babies lungs so it is safer to wait, but not leave her too long either else the placenta begins to fail. So basically I am looking at 2 maybe 3 more appointments and then baby will come. Still hoping for labour between 37 and 38 weeks though :) - the same story applies then. They also start inductions at 04:00am so the gynae can check at 08:00 and put a second pessary in if necessary so at least I can have a second one if the first isn't working.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Tanikit! :hugs: It will be a roller coaster weekend for me. We currently have a baby shower scheduled for Saturday (if weather here cooperates) but then the funeral on Sunday. 

It sounds like your docs have things well in hand, so try not to worry about the blood sugar issues (I know, easier said than done!) 

I see many of us here are expecting to go or be induced early. I'm hoping little guy stays put until it's safe for him to emerge, but I would not mind if he comes a couple weeks early! ;-) I've had lots of BH recently that seem to last a while; my abdomen will be rock hard for what seems like forever until I lie down. Then as soon as I stand up the BH start again. they don't hurt, just sort of feels like everything is tight.


----------



## MumtoJ

Rottpaw, I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother - :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

angela-sorry about your grandma :cry: you do have a busy weekend sweetheart. have you got your furniture in yet?

tanikit- i know what you mean about being out of breath. sometimes i have to just sit and relax a minute cuz im huffing and puffing. all from folding laundry or doing dishes. hopefully your OH will help out soon with things. 

2nd time- yay for scan today! i hope things are just great! i will find out tuesday about what mine weighs and how he is doing. 

melissa- hope your evening went well with all that was going on!

membas and mumtoj- sounds like you have a lot done


----------



## 2nd time

well baby weighs about 3lb and is now head down she is still a girl lol and is in the 26th centile so guess i will be getting my tiny baby things out lol


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry to hear about your grandma Angela :hugs:



> from experience I'll use disposables until back into a routine and then move onto re-useables, so will probably leave washing them until last minute or after bubs is here

this is me exactly - except as a first time mom, im sure my routine will take a little longer :haha: but i have about 24 cloth diapers so enough for sure to get going!

I think im the only crazy one who hopes she's a little late. I don't want her to be so late i need induced... just a week or so. I want to feel that "i've been pregnant forever" feeling... or maybe i just want to procrastinate getting everything done :rofl:

Glad your scan went well 2nd Time!

So i drove to work on a flat tire today :wacko: I actually scared myself a little... and im usually good with car stuff. I just kept thinking what if i had J with me and my tire blew! Why was i so dumb to leave it so long :dohh: Anyway so i got to work at 8:45 and its now 9:30 and i've got 2 new tires on order, an appt to go get them installed tomorrow and i pulled the $$ from my savings to pay for it. And the guy at the tire place said to bring my truck by at lunch and he will fill them properly for me to get me through till tomorrow.


----------



## membas#1

readynwilling said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandma Angela :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> from experience I'll use disposables until back into a routine and then move onto re-useables, so will probably leave washing them until last minute or after bubs is here
> 
> this is me exactly - except as a first time mom, im sure my routine will take a little longer :haha: but i have about 24 cloth diapers so enough for sure to get going!
> 
> I think im the only crazy one who hopes she's a little late. I don't want her to be so late i need induced... just a week or so. I want to feel that "i've been pregnant forever" feeling... or maybe i just want to procrastinate getting everything done :rofl:
> 
> Glad your scan went well 2nd Time!
> 
> So i drove to work on a flat tire today :wacko: I actually scared myself a little... and im usually good with car stuff. I just kept thinking what if i had J with me and my tire blew! Why was i so dumb to leave it so long :dohh: Anyway so i got to work at 8:45 and its now 9:30 and i've got 2 new tires on order, an appt to go get them installed tomorrow and i pulled the $$ from my savings to pay for it. And the guy at the tire place said to bring my truck by at lunch and he will fill them properly for me to get me through till tomorrow.Click to expand...

Are you using prefolds and covers, or all in one cloths/inserts? We are using prefolds and covers and we have several types of covers since we don't know what will work for us and what won't--I've picked up some 2nd hand ones to cut costs until we know what we really like...how do you decide when it's your first and you don't know what will work? I just purchased a couple more online last night because they were being sold as "seconds"--discounted because of blemish--but still 100% functional...hope at least one of the types we have works for us! We'll start with disposable until we get home and into a routine....but want to be using cloth as soon as we can.


----------



## membas#1

Angela :hugs: sorry about your grandmother


----------



## MumtoJ

membas#1 said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grandma Angela :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> from experience I'll use disposables until back into a routine and then move onto re-useables, so will probably leave washing them until last minute or after bubs is here
> 
> this is me exactly - except as a first time mom, im sure my routine will take a little longer :haha: but i have about 24 cloth diapers so enough for sure to get going!
> 
> I think im the only crazy one who hopes she's a little late. I don't want her to be so late i need induced... just a week or so. I want to feel that "i've been pregnant forever" feeling... or maybe i just want to procrastinate getting everything done :rofl:
> 
> Glad your scan went well 2nd Time!
> 
> So i drove to work on a flat tire today :wacko: I actually scared myself a little... and im usually good with car stuff. I just kept thinking what if i had J with me and my tire blew! Why was i so dumb to leave it so long :dohh: Anyway so i got to work at 8:45 and its now 9:30 and i've got 2 new tires on order, an appt to go get them installed tomorrow and i pulled the $$ from my savings to pay for it. And the guy at the tire place said to bring my truck by at lunch and he will fill them properly for me to get me through till tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using prefolds and covers, or all in one cloths/inserts? We are using prefolds and covers and we have several types of covers since we don't know what will work for us and what won't--I've picked up some 2nd hand ones to cut costs until we know what we really like...how do you decide when it's your first and you don't know what will work? I just purchased a couple more online last night because they were being sold as "seconds"--discounted because of blemish--but still 100% functional...hope at least one of the types we have works for us! We'll start with disposable until we get home and into a routine....but want to be using cloth as soon as we can.Click to expand...


This is a modern version of what I have, when I bought it 3 years ago it was only white wraps.

https://www.littlelamb.co.uk/itemdetl.php/itemprcd/BNK20


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you so much ladies! I was so hoping my grandmother would live to see her first great-grandbaby born :-(( But I am glad she is in a much better place now! 

Blessed - no furniture yet; it is unfortunately on backorder till mid-Feb. At this rate it will be a race to see if baby or furniture arrives first LOL!


----------



## readynwilling

I am using all in ones and pockets. I bought 2 small bumgenious, 1 small fuzzibun, 5 one size kawaii, and 18 WAHM (work at home mom) used from a friend on BnB (she sold me 18 diapers for $80 :wohoo: ). The patterns on the WAHM ones are SOOOO awesome, i have hello kitty, carebears, pink skulls :haha:

I have met 2 people on the canadian moms thread who CD (actually quite a few of them do) and both have been really helpful in suggesting, selling, and giving me their opinions of products and where to get them.


----------



## codegirl

CDing rocks!!! Can't wait to be able to do it more (daycare requires disposables).


----------



## pinkycat

Rottpaw- im so sorry to hear about your grandmother :cry:
Natty- i have been thinking of you today :hugs:

2nd time- im glad your scan was good. Did they say how much she might weigh at birth?

I got a few more bits for my hospital bag, think im nearly done now. Im going to pay for the pram on saturday :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

pinkycat said:


> Rottpaw- im so sorry to hear about your grandmother :cry:
> Natty- i have been thinking of you today :hugs:
> 
> 2nd time- im glad your scan was good. Did they say how much she might weigh at birth?
> 
> I got a few more bits for my hospital bag, think im nearly done now. Im going to pay for the pram on saturday :happydance:

i think she will weigh about 6lb so will still be small


----------



## braijackava

Am i crazy to wait to pack my hospital bag a day or two before my induction?


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, no last time when I knew I was having a section I think I packed the night before


----------



## membas#1

I don't think so Brai--I was kind of thinking I'd wait to pack it when I first feel/think labor is coming on..you know, early labor--just to give me something to do at home while I wait for things to progress. But....i probably won't wait that long...at least i'll have a list made and the stuff ready (already washed etc...) before then!


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont think so brai. especially since you know you will be induced a few weeks early.

it might be good to have a list though so you grab everything thats important to you


----------



## braijackava

So i started having some pain on my lower right side in front last night. I thought it was just ligament pain. But it didn't go away and hurt a lot last night, like woke me up. This morning it got a little better and i didn't mention it at the doctor this morning. Then it started to get worse again today so i called the doctor and never heard back. Now the pain is worse and my back on the same side hurts. It is like a constant pulsing pain. Anyone have any idea? I feel really tired and just blah too. Trying to decide if it is something i should worry about.


----------



## MumtoJ

I sometimes get really sever pains in my hips that migrate across my front sides & back, sometimes actually lying on the side thats hurting helps. For me I think its a trapped nerve where bubs pushes down on a particular bit (whatever that bit is) and by lying on that side bub gets uncomfy and moves.

The other thing that has helped in the past is taking paracetamol and then a bath to help any muscles spasms relax out.

Hope you have either already found some relief or one of the above help.

xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Is it bed time yet??? I am so so tired today - sure I'm anemic again, must be better at taking my iron supplement - it just so many things are making me feel ill at the moment I just struggle to face it.


----------



## blessedmomma

hope you ladies are doing well!!! brai- i hope you find out what it is and that its nothing serious.

i get a couple of good nights in then have a couple of bad ones. was sleeping really good lately so i should expect it to go sour. last night was up for a while in the night. gonna be tired today i can already tell. hope tonight isnt worse :sleep:


----------



## rottpaw

Unfortunately I think we are all getting to the "uncomfortable" stage (and many have been there a while already!) I know I have something new every day, it seems. The last couple days I have had a pain on the right side of my back, about mid-level. It feels like a sore muscle, but then normally those shake out overnight and this one hasn't gone away the last couple nights. Not sure what I'm doing (or what baby's doing) but it hurts! Throw in being barely able to walk by the day's end and it's just all fun and games LOL! I don't know how I'll do this for 8 more weeks, but guess I'll manage!! I'm trying to keep my sense of humor about it. I actually waddle now, which must be hilarious for others to watch! :haha:


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa hope tonight is better, I so sympathise with the being tired - I am a very grumpy mummy, tried to have a little lie down but J has just nagged and nagged until I've given up and got back up. Been trying to keep busy to avoid just falling asleep but about fit to drop. :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Angela, I have been waddling for ages now, my section scar gets real sore and I struggle to walk everyone at work just makes fun, its either laugh or cry and luckily I've decided to laugh. the only way I get the pain out of my back is to lean against my ball and sway / rock / bounce and eventually it eases off. I also get a burning sensation on my tummy that I'm sure is bubs pushing against a nerve, that can last days at a time so if its bubs pushing on a nerve for you theres little you can do unfortunately.

Also hoping this weekend goes smoothly for you will be thinking of you and your Grandmother :hugs::hugs:

Chrissie - hope your feeling a bit better today :flower:

Natty - hope yesterday went smoothly, and that your son & puppy are offering plenty of distraction. :hugs::hugs:

Brai, hope your pains have now settled down

Everyone else - hope your all well


----------



## blessedmomma

i think your right angela. how are you holding up by the way? its good to know you will see her again, but hard to say goodbye for now...

i will be praying for you!

mumtoj- i think it makes it so much worse to have little ones when we are tired. it makes the day more stressful all the way around. my boys got up early today so for me that means my 1 yr old will be cranky later and my 3 yr old will want a nap. he is a booger when he has to get up from his nap, and will be impossible to put to bed at a decent hour tonight. my hubby will probably have to stay up and get him to sleep, after no sleep it will be hard to find patience for him that late.

i have fond memories of napping when i was pregnant with my first DD. or at least being able to lay around a bit with my feet up, it was nice. what i wouldnt give to enjoy that again....


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa you are so right, J tries so hard, hes 3 as well and refuses to have a nap even when he really needs one. We've been up since about 6 but I think mine is more anemia as I feel tired right into my muscles. 

Hope your 2 aren't too much hard work today, and doesn't try to stay up too late. I'm pretty lucky with mine regardless of what happens during the day he goes to bed 7:30ish.


----------



## blessedmomma

mumtoj- mine both usually go to bed at 8ish. they usually get up at 8ish too, but got up about an hour early today. my 3 yr old will fight a nap all day, but since he got up early he will crash between 4-5 for a nap. i think if i could get him to nap earlier it wouldnt be such an issue. he will stay up til 11 easy after a nap that late! your very lucky J will go to bed either way! 

it must be your anemia. i cant imagine coping with extra health issues while being pregnant and dealing with all that comes with it anyways. your a strong lady!!!:thumbup: and on top of that a little one to keep up with...:shock: i dont even want to think about how i would cope!


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa - thanks but I've only the one you've 4 to manage.

Bless him hes just eating his dinner, chicken & veg. We've just finished putting all the dried fruit togeather for a double batch of boiled fruit cake which is now on the cooker boiling away, will let it cool down over night and finish in the morning. Planning on doing them muffin size and putting most in the Freezer for when bubs is here for quick energy - they are 90% fruit (for almost 3kg of dried fruit there is only 3 cups of flour) and they are scrummy.


----------



## braijackava

Thanks everyone! I took some tylenol pm last night and just woke up feeling much better. Hope everyone feels better and gets some sleep.


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai - glad your doing better


----------



## mumj18

hi everyone!
i have just found this section of the forum today
i'm due on the 30th with a little girl, i'm so excited and would love to share it with other march mummies :)


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Blessed and Cathryn! We ended up rescheduling the baby shower for a couple weeks from now, which helps calm the hectic pace of the weekend. Funeral will be Sunday but we'll get to see lots of other family and 2 new little ones (a good friend's two new grandbabies) so that should help cheer us up. 

I hope you both are able to get some sleep!! I woke 4x last night (and actually had to get up to pee each time, which seems to cause a lot more sleep loss than just waking and turning over) but I at least feel reasonably well rested. I can't imagine how you ladies do this with other little ones to take care of, who won't let you sleep past 6!! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

cathryn- i have 4 but my girls are 10 and 12 so they can really step up and help out a lot. they are able to do laundry, dishes, and even keep the boys busy playing for a minute. i dont have them do all that every day, but when i absolutely need it they love to help. they are really good girls. and lately they are even asking to learn how to cook. i keep telling them soon they will be running this house and im gonna kick back, lol! it was much harder to manage with them 2 when they were little than now that they can help out. even if they can just take the boys to play for 1/2 hour to an hour it makes a huge difference to have that break. when you have to do it all yourself exhausted and with health issues and no break, i can see things quickly getting overwhelming!!!

angela- glad you got things worked out with the shower and funeral. i would think that would be too much all in one weekend. what an array of emotions to go through within a day or so. hope you get a better nights sleep too!

brai- glad you got some rest. im thinking im gonna take a tylenol pm tonight before bed to get some rest too. 

hubby and i just went shopping and got everything we still needed for the baby. it feels nice to have everything here that we will need. i just need to sort through it all and get our bags done. he is gonna paint this weekend and move our living room around to fit in the swing, bouncy, etc. its starting to get real!!!!

welcome mumj18!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I think I will be trying tylenol tonight before bed. I wanted to start crying in the middle of the night as I was hurting so much. The end needs to hurry up already......this pelvic and back pain is just not any fun.....


----------



## MumtoJ

Hope everyone got a decent nights sleep - very quiet on here today hope thats due to everyone having a life rather than there being any problems.

Been to mothercare today and got a new infant carrier, ended up with the display one so got 10% off, a new seat for J as he needed to go up to the high back booster - he's too heavy for the other one now and some little bits, also had a 10% off voucher so not too bad. Went out for something to eat at Frankie & Bennys so feel very full at the mo.

Been awake since 4 am OH's snoring woke me up and I just couldn't get back off to sleep - just as I did DS woke up - boo - so yawning my head off at the moment, at least OH is here so I'm not is sole charge of small child !


----------



## msarkozi

I had to get up bright and early this morning. The guy that is staying with us has a course to attend today, and so I had to drive him to the course, which is an hour and a half away....so now I have to try and kill off the day until he is done. Thinking I will be napping on the couch tonight!


----------



## pinkycat

im sorry for those of you in pain :hugs: I just feel uncomfortable and huge. Baby feels like she has dropped right down and when she moves it hurts.

litterally no sleep for me last night :growlmad: Laura is very unsettled at the mo (prob cos of baby) and didnt go to sleep till 9pm i didnt fall asleep till 11.30 then laura was up again from 1-4am and ellie was up at 6. im so tired i could cry.

iv been to mothercare and paid for my pram :happydance: iv gone for the mothercare my4.

Cathryn- are you taking anything to help with the anaemia?

Lets hope for some sleep tonight ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey. Haven't posted for ages but reading every post and thinking of you all xxx I'm getting uncomfortable now as she feels so big when I lie down she is sooo active!


----------



## Aunty E

Very uncomfortable here and Mogling woke up at 6.30 this morning with a tummy upset, so had puked and pooped on everything in her cot. So she had to go in the bath with OH while I dealt with all the laundry. Thankfully no more puking, but she's had a nice quiet day, and we had a lovely snoozle on the sofa with Mog wrapped round the bump.


----------



## MumtoJ

Nixilix said:


> Hey. Haven't posted for ages but reading every post and thinking of you all xxx I'm getting uncomfortable now as she feels so big when I lie down she is sooo active!


Good to hear from you, hope the sickness has calmed down or become manageable.

Don't be a stranger xxx


----------



## braijackava

Hubby is leaving today for 5 days. What will i do! I might go nuts, but i will survive. Worried my bp is slowly creeping up too. I guess i will see what it is at the doctor in a week and a half.


----------



## MumtoJ

Aunty E said:


> Very uncomfortable here and Mogling woke up at 6.30 this morning with a tummy upset, so had puked and pooped on everything in her cot. So she had to go in the bath with OH while I dealt with all the laundry. Thankfully no more puking, but she's had a nice quiet day, and we had a lovely snoozle on the sofa with Mog wrapped round the bump.

Hope she feels better soon, and doesn't share the bug. Hope your well other than that


----------



## Nixilix

Sickness has ramped back up!!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: to everyone that isn't sleeping or in pain!! Luckily for me i suffer from neither at this point. 

Im gonna start working on some wall hangings for the nursery today :wohoo: but my house is a mess - i should probably start that but im not motivated to clean today.

Welcome Mumj18 - i added you to the front page :hugs:

And my Hubby is installing my remote start today :yipee:

And i just had to go seperate my cats in the middle of a huge battle :grr: they are so bad!


----------



## braijackava

Ouch my s p d is acting up today. Can't even walk without it hurting. And hubby is gone for 5 days now..... hopefully laying down and taking it easy tonight will make it better.


----------



## rottpaw

Hope you feel better soon Brai. Mine acts up much worse on the weekends, when I'm much more active (we were out and about all day today, then home and cooked dinner and now I can barely walk!) On days where I work in the office (at a desk 8 hours a day) I am much more comfy with the hip pain but the back pain is worse :wacko:

Drives me nuts! I told hubby I am definitely ready for baby to arrive LOL! He's getting too heavy to carry around in my belly! LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to all with aches and pains!!!! im not really to uncomfortable right this second, but i have my moments. if im up and around much my pelvis and hips hurt. if i lay around too much my back kills me. am still pretty crampy but nothing like my other pregnancies at this point.

nix glad to hear from you! sorry your sick again. i can truly sympathize. with my last pregnancy i was sick every day. i even was sick the day my water broke and while i was in labor threw up again. right after having him i did it again. that had never happened to me while in labor of after. i even felt sick a while after i had him. i hope yours goes away soon.

baby has been very quiet today. has me kinda worried. i sat on the couch earlier and drank some juice and he wriggled a little but not like usual. i have felt him every now and then but not much at all. 

i forgot to take tylenol pm last night before bed so was up half the night wide awake. wont forget tonight and hopefully will get some good sleep.

hubby is nesting. has been running around like a maniac taking care of the house and getting our living room painted and organized for the baby. YAY!!!


----------



## braijackava

The remote start is really nice, especially in the cold. Just a warning though, if you park in the garage. We had a remote start on our old car, and one day we parked in my parents garage to run in the house for a few minutes. Our sone had fallen asleep in the car so we left him in there since we were only going inside for a minute. After a few minutes we heard a noise and went to the garage. The car had turned itself on in the closed garage with my son in the car. Everything was fine since it was only a few minutes. I don't know if the button got pushed in my hubbys pocket or what, but just wouldn't feel right without mentioning it because i never even thought about the possibility. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## MumtoJ

Why did I decide making pancakes was a good idea this morning???? seems to have taken me forever.

must be one of those days - OH decided to wash his car to find out that the outside pipe had burst - so he has just spend 45 mins fixing that ...

I'm tired but not as bad so think the iron is starting to kick in.

Melissa hope bubs starts moving around a bit more for you, I have noticed my bubs patterns have changed and I'm still getting used to the new ones - times at which he was active before he's now quiet which always freaks me out but I am slowly learning his new pattern. Also the nature of his moves have changed more rubbing sensations that actual kicks now. If ever I get a bit spooked I lie on my side as he tends to like to move so his side or back is along the firm surface - makes my tummy look very odd.

To everyone in pain, discomfort or just not having a nice day BIG HUGS


----------



## Shell'sAngels

omg that made me laugh ive had the most mad craving (my first proper one) for pancakes, however with lack of supplies in not even flour i chose the lazy way and got dh to bring me some bought ones home in his lunch hour and omg there almost all gone!!! im making the most of eating sugary things today cuse as from this evening i have to fast to do this gtt test 2moro morning - im dreading it i so hope im not diabetic! would explain my big babies and why i carry so much weight despite best efforts to be good! x


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks cathryn! i know they usually start to slow down after a while just because they run out of room to move, i just dont remember it being this early. i dont think i have ever had one drop this early either though, maybe thats why??? its exactly like you say though. he is still moving just not the big kicks that he was. he is nudging and things like that still, not moving a lot though. i guess i wont worry about it. i have a scan on tuesday, so i will have her check amniotic levels and the placenta to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## msarkozi

Shell - I hope you pass the test! It's sure not fun to be on the diabetic side and watching everything you eat. I seem to be having a hard time controlling mine, and I think I will be put onto insulin tomorrow when I see the doctor. And with all the Valentine's chocolates coming out right now, it's so not fair! lol!


----------



## readynwilling

braijackava said:


> The remote start is really nice, especially in the cold. Just a warning though, if you park in the garage. We had a remote start on our old car, and one day we parked in my parents garage to run in the house for a few minutes. Our sone had fallen asleep in the car so we left him in there since we were only going inside for a minute. After a few minutes we heard a noise and went to the garage. The car had turned itself on in the closed garage with my son in the car. Everything was fine since it was only a few minutes. I don't know if the button got pushed in my hubbys pocket or what, but just wouldn't feel right without mentioning it because i never even thought about the possibility. Sorry for the long post.

Thanks Brai!! I don't have a garage to park in... my DH has a huge shop, but thats mustang parking only :haha:


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> Shell - I hope you pass the test! It's sure not fun to be on the diabetic side and watching everything you eat. I seem to be having a hard time controlling mine, and I think I will be put onto insulin tomorrow when I see the doctor. And with all the Valentine's chocolates coming out right now, it's so not fair! lol!

it is hard, and it sucks big time, but at least we only have another month and a bit of it. :hugs:

I keep having to remind myself that this is how my brother lived for 30 years (he was type 1). :wacko: so it's not so bad.


----------



## msarkozi

yes, I am fortunate that this is not a lifetime thing, and will be gone in a short amount of time. I only seem to have a couple fingers that like to give blood, so they are starting to hurt and look like a pin cushion :wacko:


----------



## codegirl

what meter did they give you?


----------



## pinkycat

Nixilix- nice to *see* you. I was starting to worry about you.
Shell-i hope your GTT is ok.

Iv had a mad burst of energy today, iv worn myself out. Got loads of BH now and swollen ankles


----------



## Nixilix

Hey Hun! Still on numerous times a day but via my iPhone so don't oftennpost :) how are you? I don't think I've had any BH?!

Get heartburn a lot! But I cannot do gaviscon! It's awful!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls, i have a question for those who have done the test, im now fasting - boo hoo!! i can drink water though right???......

Also i feel for you guys who are diabetic i am worried to death how im gonna cope cuse im such a fussy eater and i am craving sweet like you wouldnt beleive, ive stuffed myself full of chocolate today just incase lol 

Also- ive been told its normally a pregnancy thing and only temporary is this correct? xx


----------



## codegirl

GD is caused by hormones created by the placenta, so once you have no more placenta you will have no more GD.

They do usually recommend here that you go for blood work 6 weeks post birth just to make sure that your sugars have stabilized and that you don't actually have type 2 but that is pretty rare.


----------



## msarkozi

Code - I have the one touch meter

Shell - yes you can have water. I did the same thing. I had my test done on a Friday, and I was going to see the doctor on Wednesday for the results.....so between those days, I indulged in whatever I could because I knew it was going to come back positive :haha: 

I was told the same thing, that a month to month and a half, I will have to repeat the test to make sure the diabetes is gone.


----------



## codegirl

I have the Accu-chek. the lancing device allows me to change the "depth" of the poke. For for the longest time I had to use 2.5 on all fingers but now some are at a 2 and some are at a 1.5. Does your "poker" thingee have any depth adjustment?


----------



## Shell'sAngels

howcome u girls had the test if u dont mind me asking? x


----------



## msarkozi

Code - mine goes from 1-7. He said the usual is about a 5 (or maybe it was a 3), but it wasn't really poking. So I have it on a 6. I think I keep hitting some of the same spots over and over again to make it hurt. 

Shell - I passed my first test almost 2 months ago....but then shortly after that, I kept getting glucose in my urine at all my prenatal appointments. My doctor ordered more blood work and everything came back normal. He did a random test on me as well while I was there another day and it was normal. Then he had me see another doctor for the pre-eclampsia, and he asked me to do the test again just to see if I really did have GD or not. This time it came back positive for it.


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- im glad he re-checked you for your baby's health!

i have heard that having GD can be a indicator of developing diabetes later in life, but cant remember who told me that so dont quote me on it.


----------



## codegirl

I had the test super early because I was borderline with Edward and he was BIG (9lbs 6oz) as well as my brother was Type 1 and I have a lot of family that areType 2 so lots of risk factors.

Yes, having GD can indicate a increased risk for type 2 later in life. That's because it shows that our pancrease isn't perfect (my GD dr likes to call it "lazy") so we have to watch risk factors etc to avoid it.

I've taken it as a serious wake up call to lose some extra weight after the baby is born. After w00ching my brother with type 1, and experiencing testing and insulin first hand, I sure has heck don't want to get Type 2.


----------



## msarkozi

I'm heavier now then I have ever been in my life, due to being pregnant. I had lost a bunch of weight before, so I am really hoping I lose it all and then some after the baby is born. I don't want to be a diabetic!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Hi again and :hugs: to everyone who needs them. We all seem to be uncomfortable and seems there are a number of people now dealing with a good many issues.

Thursday night I went terribly low again with the sugars and my DH tried to cope with it and it got very ugly - in the end when I could talk again (but before I could walk) I told him to call the paramedics as I was getting desperate and was worried about both my DDs (inside and out) I have just got out of hospital today and am very very tired and feeling quite unwell. They have tried and tried to stabilise the sugars and have had to drop the insulin dose by about 50% which is a really massive drop and worries me as it should rise til 36 weeks and I am not quite 34 weeks. At least in hospital they monitored baby frequently (3x/day) and she was always fine. I also found out that she is LOA positioned which is correct for easier delivery. They never did get the sugars quite right and so it is going to take a huge amount of adjustment and watching. It is no longer safe for me to be by myself so I am again staying with my inlaws til my mother can arrive either this weekend or the beginning of February.

I am feeling very depressed as I rate my independence as very important and right now I am reliant on a lot of people - at least there are people who can help. I am missing my DH terribly despite being hurt by him over a number of things and I am also worried about him, but right now baby must come first and so must my other DD who was very traumatised by me going low and also the stay in hospital. I am trying to decide whether to let her visit me at all in hospital after the baby comes as she was so distressed when she had to leave and I wasn't coming home.

As for the rest of the pregnancy it is still pretty standard with all the usual aches and pains and my blood pressure at least behaved while I was in hospital. It was also nice to see what the ward was like and meet a lot of the nurses who all seemed to give good care, so I am pretty confident it should be fine when baby comes. 

Have tried to catch up but couldn't reply to everyone now, so just wanted to say have been thinking of you all and hoping you are all doing ok.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls 

Yeh i carry big babies and despite how good ive tried to be during this pregnancy i have gained loads its like i have a couple bad days and its always eating sugary things and i gain 6lbs or something stupid like that it really sucks so GD would be a answer for this.

Well i did not make it to my appointment for the gtt test, 2am i got up and was violently sick and errr the other end too i was not sure what to do with myself it wouldnt stop!! and then set myself off contractions i thought i was in labour it was that bad, had to wake dh up as i was rolling on the birth ball trying to stop these contractions yet had to get to the toliet cus inbetween i was throwing up!so he went and got me a bucket and a cold flannel i was sweating so much, he phoned midwife who said not to panic as yet cuse sometimes sickness can set off contractions but they will most likely ease, this went on till 6am and then finally they stopped.... the sickness however has not and all day ive been wiped off my feet, not had anything to eat either cuse i just cant keep it down, not even able to keep water down at the moment so im keeping a eye on that cuse i cant get too dehydrated. Thank god my hubby was off work today on a day off and hes taking 2moro off too cuse im in no way ready to be getting up doing school runs etc, im still being sick to non exsistant acid -yuk and this baby sure is hurting me - he is not helping cuse when he moves it makes me nausious again. Just hope it dont last too long i hate being ill :-(.... ive rebooked the gtt for weds but will see how i feel.


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa - hope your dr appointment goes / went well today

Tankit - Wish there was something I could do to make this journey easier for you, but I'm glad to here your with your in-laws and that they are giving you some support. I hope things sort themselves our between you and DH. Its scary for kids when we get ill but they get over it quickly, I know when I fell down the stairs J was really freaked out but we just talked it over a couple of times (over different days) until he was fine with it. We've been having big discussions recently about me going into hospital to have the baby and driving past it so he doesn't get too much of a surprise when it happens. Is this an option for your DD so she can start preparing for you going into hospital??

Shell - hope you start to feel better soon, I know the last bug I had knocked me for six and that only lasted (actively ifkwim) for 12 hours, so you must be exhausted. Hope it at leasts settles enough for you to get some sleep and start keeping water down. They say to keep drinking even if it keeps coming back up as even in the little time its in your stomach you do absorbe some.

Hope everyone else is ok, and people got some sleep and a finding ways of relieving discomforts.

xx


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Cathryn. The doctor wasn't too concerned about the spikes at all and said I don't need insulin. So we will see what the other doctor says next week when he takes a look at the sugars. The other doctor will be delivering the baby for sure, as this baby is big. I was told I am looking at 10 lb +!!!!!!!! FM!! He is healthy though, and doing well.....have to find out if they are going to induce me early or not next week when I see the doctor. It's killing me that they haven't made a for sure decision if they want to induce or give me a c section, and when it will be.


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa, glad your doctor was happy with your levels. If it makes you feel any better I'm anticipating this one being a bigun as well. Jacob was 8lb 11 at 37 weeks and had been forcast at 10lb at term, this one is measuring 4 weeks ahead of the customised chart based on his birthweight so heaven knows how big this one will be. Its funny but size isn't bothering me but then I haven't yet decided whether Im having a VBAC or another section, but I'm hoping that the scan at the end of the month gives me the all clear for the VBAC


----------



## msarkozi

so they induced your early then? was it because of the size? I am hoping that next week they will at least tell me they won't let me go to term. If they aren't willing to give me a c-section, then at least help take me out of my misery and let me be early.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my last was 10lbs at 38 weeks im dreading what this monsters gonna be!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Sorry no - had prevaria last time so there was no other route out other than the sunroof ... so had a section but due to his size they did it a bit early to ensure I didn't go into labour as it could have been catastrophic for both of us.

But thats not an issue this time. They wouldn't generally induce due to size over here.


----------



## msarkozi

omg!! did you have natural with that big? I am worried about being ripped really bad if I have to give natural. I don't want to deal with all those stitches....it frightens me


----------



## Meghan

Hi all, I just had a question about how some of you know the babies are measuring large? Is it from the tape measurer they use on your belly at the dr. appointments? I have a dr who never explains anything and I've asked how the baby is growing because I assume he will be big as both my husband and I were big babies but the dr. just says he is growing "fine". Does any of your Dr.'s feel around on your stomach and can tell that way? Or did they tell from your 20 week ultrasound? Thanks to anyone who can answer, I'm so confused!! Lol


----------



## codegirl

With Edward I was sent for an extra ultrasound after 30 weeks as my "bump" measurement went from +2 to +6. Then they estimated the weight from the ultrasound.

With this pregnancy I go for an ultrasound every two weeks and they growth chart the fetus. It's based off of head, belly and femur measurements.


----------



## msarkozi

Meghan - mine is from the fundal measurements (the tape measure on the belly). They say normal is within 2 cm's of what week you are at....so for me being 34 weeks, it should be 32-36, but I am 40 cm instead. The doctor does feel around my belly as well to make sure that he is in the right position. And with having the GD, you are going to have a bigger baby....at your next appointment, I would ask to know your fundal measurement.


----------



## MumtoJ

Just about to go to bed, but I've just been told that Sarah (Twin) is okay, she won't be back on BnB for personal reasons, but she is fine and well. I've had this 3rd hand so don't have any further details but thought I'd pass the message on.


----------



## readynwilling

Good to hear she's doing ok!


----------



## blessedmomma

glad sarah is ok, hope the rest of her pregnancy goes well!

hope everyone is doing ok and hugs to all with aches and pains:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks for the update on Sarah - glad she is doing ok.

Shell's :hugs: hope you feel better soon and can also get your test done - gastro is awful especially in pregnancy. Look after yourself.

Meghan I am having scans every two weeks at the moment to measure babies growth - my first was actually not that huge (8 pounds 3 ounces at 38 weeks) but they still watch closely cause of being high risk. I will not be allowed beyond 38.5 weeks not so much due to size but also because the placenta is likely to deteriorate after that - its a bit of a fine balance between lung development and placental function. If my baby is over 8 pounds 3 ounces at 38 weeks then I will be persuaded to have a C-section I think - but that is because we have elective C-sections here.

As for my DD she has had me in hospital a couple of times but finds it hard to see me and then leave if I have to be there a few days. She has been in the maternity ward too and is fine with that and asks a lot of questions - it is just a separation issue right now and also being passed around from Mom to Dad to grandparents - life is a bit unstable for her right now. I am hoping things will stabilise a bit when my mother comes and we are all back at home before the baby comes. She has also seen her mother on oxygen and also on a drip and that seems to scare her a bit - she's quite awake to what is going on and speaks about sugars all day long (as in Mom I need some sweets my sugars are low - right before breakfast :))


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks Tankit xxx

Yes i had him naturally! its why i already have a growth scan booked at 37+4 to check on bubs size they will then decide wether to induce me but i tell u now i will be fighting for them too lol cuse i am fed right up already with the pain, spd and everything to be honest!! im just so ready to meet this lil fella now.
Wondering if anyone has had worries with the position of there babies?... im possitive mine is still transverse and causing me this pain in my ribs - his whole back and head seem really high up, he was breech last week, wether he is on his way round i do not know!? but i was looking at the spinning babies website (great for getting baby in right postition) and it says that transverse is not so good at this stage less chance of turning? so now im panicing i may not be able to have a natural birth, i know he has another couple weeks to turn but with the size of him... will he??? hes already measuring 2-3 weeks ahead of dates!! lets hope he makes a last minute flip!

Im glad to hear Sarah is ok xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Im so glad sarah is ok.

Im finding my girls are a bit unsettled at the moment. Ellie keeps asking if im ok and seems to be worrying about me going in to hospital and Laura is very unsettled at night. She keeps coming into my room to check im still there.

I wish i was having a growth scan. The kept mentioning it a few weeks ago but no mention of it since. I want one :haha: I feel like this baby is much bigger than my other 2 but Laura was only 6lb6oz so logic tells me this 1 isnt going to be huge but who knows :haha:

:hugs: for all that need them xx


----------



## rottpaw

Shells I am in the same boat with the transverse lie. I can tell when he flips to breech because he starts doing a little dance on top of my bladder and cervix which HURTS! Most times he is content in transverse, which is at least a bit more comfy on the bladder, but as you mention, it's more uncomfortable for the ribs and heartburn issues, etc. I've developed a pretty constant pain on the right side of my back, about middle height (under my ribs). By day's end I'm almost in tears with it. I am guessing he is lying with his weight more to one side or the other and that's what is pulling unevenly on my back, but I dunno. Like you, I'm just READY though I don't want him coming out till it's safe! 

We get another scan at 35 weeks and I'm curious to see if they move my due date or talk about inducing, because at 25 they already warned us he'd be a big baby. We shall see. 

Hang in there!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Cathryn, I am so relieved to hear Sarah is okay!


----------



## msarkozi

I'm not sure how you can tell Shell.....I didn't even realize mine flipped from breech to head down. All I know now is that he likes to kick my boob!!


----------



## Tanikit

Your girls sound cute pinkycat! I guess the end of pregnancy is very unsettling - my poor DD will occassionally be allowed to jump on my lap and then the minute she hurts me she gets into trouble and its not totally her fault.

Wow Shell's that is a big baby to have naturally - surely that means that if he is the same size then you should manage ok this time (maybe not bigger though...)

I know my baby is not moving around much anymore - she kicks but it always feels in the same place. I don't think this one will change her position from here on out (maybe cause she is big - about 35 weeks size if not 36 weeks by now)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh he took a couple hours to push out mind hahaha we all didnt know why he was taking so long then it all became clear! he was a beast lol.....

I can feel the babies head under my ribs Melissa, its the hardest part - normally id not be able to tell but the shape of my bump says it all when he goes transverse cuse i have this overwhelming pressure on the top of my bump right in my ribs and my bump widens, i also have no pressure at all down below i always know when head down cuse i feel like im walking with a bowling ball between my legs and i cant cross them lol x


----------



## msarkozi

lol!! at least we are all nearing the end.....the thought of a bowling ball between the legs is not really pleasant! I know I waddle all the time now.......but since I measure full term already, I guess it can't be helped :wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

I'm definitely waddling these days, both because of size and hip pain (think it's sciatica). The hip pain is almost constant now, even on days where I'm in the office at my desk all day. Bummer!


----------



## natty1985

Hi ladies hope your all well, 

Ive had my final scan today and he is measuring bang on 5lb 33 weeks today , something tells me hes going to be a biggy for me !!

Have to go back in 2 weeks for one more blood test and if its still abnormal then we will have an induction date for 37 weeks x


----------



## msarkozi

I feel ya! My hips don't bother me, but my pubic bone KILLS me!!!! I can't sit or anything without being in pain. I have to sleep on my back at night too, as the moment I lie on my side, it's like someone is pinching me down there with really sharp nails. Not sure if baby is hitting a nerve or something?! It's painful though......


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies--sorry so many are in pain with back, hip, pubic pain. Sucks. I have my days too, although I've been fairly lucky I think. I worry in just a matter of a few weeks I'll be singing a different tune! 

Met with our doula last night again. We gave her our wish list for birth plan and she's going to write up a draft and send it to us to look over. Really nice of her...I really do like her. 

Work is throwing me a baby shower in a few hours. Should be fun but I'm pretty introverted and not relishing in being the center of attention, but I'm grateful and thankful they are being so nice. We are doing a potluck lunch with my fave ice cream for dessert--so lots of yummy foods.

Rode my bike to work today! I haven't been on my bike since early December...felt funny with my belly but didn't hurt and baby didn't seem to mind. I usually walk every day to work (too expensive to buy a parking permit on campus so I can't drive to work), and I got tired of walking so today the streets were dry and it's not raining so less fear of slipping...so went for it. It was nice. It's a short ride, about 5-7 minutes (ahem, used to be 4, but I guess I ride slower now). My walks used to be 13 min to work and they are now 17-20 min...slowing down some :) Anyways--felt good to get on my bike...I was worried about getting off, trying to get my leg up and over, but I did okay with the help of a small curb to stand on :)

Hope you all have a good day and hope some of the aches and pains let up a bit.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! sorry for all the pains everyone has. hang in there, we are almost done. :hugs:

i just got back from my appt. had a scan and baby's amniotic fluid is low. they did a non-stress test right then and he seemed ok. she told me that its why he is not moving as much as he should be. it could mean that the placenta isnt working properly and he is not getting enough fluids and nutrients. he does weigh 4 lbs 4 oz though so she said his weight is perfect for 33 weeks. i will have to go in now every week for my appts which will include a scan and a non-stress test to check up on him. if his fluid goes down lower or if he seems stressed or if he doesnt gain enough weight they will induce. his fluid level is at 8 right now and she wants it to be 10. if it gets close to or at 5 they will induce right then. i dont want this baby to be early and ill when he gets here.


----------



## msarkozi

hope baby hangs in there for a bit yet Melissa!


----------



## kelly brown

any one got swollen feet got mid wife tomorrow so going to get her to check me blood pressure hope its not preclamsia x


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you me too! she said she wants me to make it to 34 weeks at least. im 33 weeks today so thats next week!!! i cant imagine having him by next week.

i am supposed to be on semi-bedrest for now. have to decrease my activity level. also have to increase my fluid consumption, especially water. hopefully it will work and wont have to induce early at all!


----------



## rottpaw

Blessed I hope he can hang in there another couple weeks for you, at least. It is good though that they are watching carefully. I am a little frustrated that we do not get another scan for 2 more weeks (well two and a half) but I am trying to be patient. This baby feels like he is huge already and I want to be sure everything is okay in there!

Hey Kelly, just the swollen feet does not really mean PE. With PE you get more like swelling everywhere, especially hands and face... I have read that swollen feet and ankles are "normal" for late pregnancy. I could hardly get my shoes on today! LOL But yes, definitely have them watch your BP.


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty - good to hear from you, glad your scan went well and baby is a good size. Hope you get the results you want regarding the induction @ 37 weeks. Been thinking of you and sending cyber hugs your way, hope your little men and puppy are still providing some distraction for you.

Melissa - have you tried a pillow between your knees? I have to fold one in half and put it between my knees some nights in order so sleep on my side, it seems to help take the pressure off my pubic bone.

Melissa (Blessed) - hope your fluids stay stable and that your little man can stay where he is until he's good and ready to come out, at 8 he should still have plenty of fluid for his lung development so thats good, also levels can vary alot depending on how much you've drunk and how much is in babys system at any one time, so you may go back next week and they are back up to 10 you just never know.

Membas - glad you've found a doula you like - I thought about getting one but OH wanted it to just be us, but I may still reconsider if we decide on a natural over section.

As for me - I definately waddle now, and getting sore really feels like this one wants to engage. Getting tired very quickly and getting out of bed is hard work in the morning, really struggle to get comfortable on the sofa and am spending more time kneeling against my ball.

Sorry for those I've missed, hugs to all that need them - not long now before we start symptom spotting all over again.


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> Blessed I hope he can hang in there another couple weeks for you, at least. It is good though that they are watching carefully. I am a little frustrated that we do not get another scan for 2 more weeks (well two and a half) but I am trying to be patient. This baby feels like he is huge already and I want to be sure everything is okay in there!
> 
> Hey Kelly, just the swollen feet does not really mean PE. With PE you get more like swelling everywhere, especially hands and face... I have read that swollen feet and ankles are "normal" for late pregnancy. I could hardly get my shoes on today! LOL But yes, definitely have them watch your BP.

you can still see your ankles??? i wouldnt even know they are swollen, havent seen them for weeks!


----------



## kelly brown

rottpaw said:


> Blessed I hope he can hang in there another couple weeks for you, at least. It is good though that they are watching carefully. I am a little frustrated that we do not get another scan for 2 more weeks (well two and a half) but I am trying to be patient. This baby feels like he is huge already and I want to be sure everything is okay in there!
> 
> Hey Kelly, just the swollen feet does not really mean PE. With PE you get more like swelling everywhere, especially hands and face... I have read that swollen feet and ankles are "normal" for late pregnancy. I could hardly get my shoes on today! LOL But yes, definitely have them watch your BP.

my fingers a bit swollen took my rings off boxing day but bp was ok last mid wife appointment i just thought i was cos how hot it was in sil and i have put weight on but took me socks off earlier and bit swollen text mid wife cos not seeing her till 2-2-20011 she got me in tomorrow to check bp so fingers crossed my bp has been fine all through so hopefully just another pregnacy symptom ill put feet up when in bed tonight aee how it is tomorrow xxx


----------



## kelly brown

blessedmomma said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Blessed I hope he can hang in there another couple weeks for you, at least. It is good though that they are watching carefully. I am a little frustrated that we do not get another scan for 2 more weeks (well two and a half) but I am trying to be patient. This baby feels like he is huge already and I want to be sure everything is okay in there!
> 
> Hey Kelly, just the swollen feet does not really mean PE. With PE you get more like swelling everywhere, especially hands and face... I have read that swollen feet and ankles are "normal" for late pregnancy. I could hardly get my shoes on today! LOL But yes, definitely have them watch your BP.
> 
> you can still see your ankles??? i wouldnt even know they are swollen, havent seen them for weeks!Click to expand...

lol i only see them when layin down :haha::haha: xx


----------



## braijackava

My BP has been slowly creeping up. At the beginning of pregnancy it was usually around 120s over 60s. Lately its been 130s and 140s over 80s. So after what my doc said, i am just waiting for it to go up. I haven't had any swelling yet, my rings are actually loose from the cold i think. I just realized my doctor hasn't taken my fundal measurement yet? Haven't had an ultrasound sisince 24 weeks. I guess i will have to ask her about it next week.


----------



## rottpaw

kelly brown said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Blessed I hope he can hang in there another couple weeks for you, at least. It is good though that they are watching carefully. I am a little frustrated that we do not get another scan for 2 more weeks (well two and a half) but I am trying to be patient. This baby feels like he is huge already and I want to be sure everything is okay in there!
> 
> Hey Kelly, just the swollen feet does not really mean PE. With PE you get more like swelling everywhere, especially hands and face... I have read that swollen feet and ankles are "normal" for late pregnancy. I could hardly get my shoes on today! LOL But yes, definitely have them watch your BP.
> 
> my fingers a bit swollen took my rings off boxing day but bp was ok last mid wife appointment i just thought i was cos how hot it was in sil and i have put weight on but took me socks off earlier and bit swollen text mid wife cos not seeing her till 2-2-20011 she got me in tomorrow to check bp so fingers crossed my bp has been fine all through so hopefully just another pregnacy symptom ill put feet up when in bed tonight aee how it is tomorrow xxxClick to expand...

Keep us posted! Hopefully it is just the "regular" swelling; I have had the ankles and feet problem for weeks now but no BP problems (thank God!)


----------



## rottpaw

kelly brown said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Blessed I hope he can hang in there another couple weeks for you, at least. It is good though that they are watching carefully. I am a little frustrated that we do not get another scan for 2 more weeks (well two and a half) but I am trying to be patient. This baby feels like he is huge already and I want to be sure everything is okay in there!
> 
> Hey Kelly, just the swollen feet does not really mean PE. With PE you get more like swelling everywhere, especially hands and face... I have read that swollen feet and ankles are "normal" for late pregnancy. I could hardly get my shoes on today! LOL But yes, definitely have them watch your BP.
> 
> you can still see your ankles??? i wouldnt even know they are swollen, havent seen them for weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i only see them when layin down :haha::haha: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: I have to put my feet up to see them!!


----------



## msarkozi

Cathryn - I have tried, but it doesn't seem like anything helps....I will keep trying the pillow again now though

Melissa - :shock: next week is sooooooo close!!! Wow! 

I can still see my ankles, but don't ask me where the hell I am shaving when I am trying to do my bikini :rofl:


----------



## membas#1

Melissa (Blessed)--hope your LO stays put for a while longer and hope your fluids stay high enough. :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone! 

Blessed - i hope he hangs in there a while yet!

I broke out my ball last night so trying to sit on it for 1/2 hour every night now. Also drinking 2 cups of RRLT tea a day now. Just trying to get all my prep work in... an a week and a bit i will start perninum (sp?) massage and EPO.

I do have to mention to my OB about the sweating! I am going through deoderant and shirts like crazy :wacko:

I had a pedicure yesterday (best hour of my life LOL) and i think the swelling in the ankles has actually gone down.


----------



## msarkozi

I have a pedicure tomorrow evening Sara :)


----------



## braijackava

So i had to do a 24 hour urine test last week, you have to save your pee for 24 hours then bring it to the doctor. They had me do it so they would have a baseline on the amount of protein in my urine for when my BP gets high. I never heard back so i figured no news was good news. I found out today they didn't have my new phone number, they had my sons which used to be mine. They had left like 3 messages. The first said they had my test results and the doctor has some recommendations for me. The second said that my protein was elevated, but not to the preeclamptic level yet and they would talk to me at my appt. I don't know which one they left first, so i guess i will need to call them tomorrow. I wonder if this means the high BP is just around the corner, or if it simply means I normally spill more protein in my urine if thats possible? They took my blood too, but didnt say anything about those results. I think that one had something to do with my liver function. Either way it is all getting really real and scary now.....


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- :hugs: hope you and baby are ok through all this.

sara- i have heard about RRLT a couple of times but was scared to use it. i was told it could make contractions start??? if its good to use, i might this time. what do you know about it and how much do you use? i know i wont use epo. i have heard that epo has stuff in it that does the same thing as sex. so we just do that instead:haha:


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> brai- :hugs: hope you and baby are ok through all this.
> 
> sara- i have heard about RRLT a couple of times but was scared to use it. i was told it could make contractions start??? if its good to use, i might this time. what do you know about it and how much do you use? i know i wont use epo. i have heard that epo has stuff in it that does the same thing as sex. so we just do that instead:haha:

I worry about the RRLT too, Blessed. My sister gave me some and my dr. said she "thinks it's fine" but she did not examine the box or anything (and it has more ingredients than just red raspberry leaf). I'd like to try it but I am so paranoid about things! I'm going to see a different doc in my same practice tomorrow (they do that so you meet everyone before you deliver) and I will ask her too.


----------



## readynwilling

blessedmomma said:


> brai- :hugs: hope you and baby are ok through all this.
> 
> sara- i have heard about RRLT a couple of times but was scared to use it. i was told it could make contractions start??? if its good to use, i might this time. what do you know about it and how much do you use? i know i wont use epo. i have heard that epo has stuff in it that does the same thing as sex. so we just do that instead:haha:

Melissa - it is a myth that it starts labour and contractions. I find that sometimes i get a bh contraction when i drink a cup. But i started at 27 weeks with a cup every other day... then at 30 weeks i started 1 cup a day, now at 33 i am doing 2 cups, and at 36 weeks i will do 3 cups. It prepares the uterus for the second stage of labour, but requires time to "build up" in your system. But i would obviously check with your midwife or dr before you make any decisions.


----------



## membas#1

Sara, I too plan about the same regimen that you are doing--although I'm 31 weeks today and haven't started the RRLT. I was planning to start that at 33 weeks and build up to 2 cups a day towards the end. Guess I didn't think about doing 3 cups--hmm....perhaps. In the end I wanted to add/swap out some of the RRLT for Nettle Tea, as nettle tea is known for it's high vit K levels which help reduce risk of hemmorage in mom, as well as increasing the milk supply and richness (also high in iron etc...although not heme iron but iron nonetheless). But I think I can start nettle tea anytime as well...It's all on my list to really start in the next week or two. 

I told DH that in addition to sex I wanted to use EPO to help ripen cervix...my question Sara--do you take it orally or just open a capsule and place oil directly on cervix (I've read both ways would work--seems topical is most direct way). Not sure when to start EPO though....is there a point when it's too early to start, or if I wait til 36-38 weeks for that will that be okay? Gotta do some research! 

Went for a swim after work--okay, I didn't really SWIM really, but a friend and her 14 month old and I all went and walked around/floated around in the pool chatting--it was a 92 degree salt water pool and felt SOOO good to have relief from gravity! :)

Hope all are feeling well


----------



## pinkycat

Blessed - i hope the fluid increases for next week and he can stay put for a while longer :hugs:

Kelly- my ankles are swollen by midday and i took my rings off a while ago, so far my BP has been ok. I hope yours is ok today.

I *think* iv had a show this morning (never had 1 with the girls) do you think i should ring the MW?

Sorry if iv missed anyone, iv had a terrible night with Laura and cant really think xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Pinky, try not to worry about the show, it can happen weeks before anything starts, and it can reform, but if you start getting regular tightenings (SP?) I'd call L&D and see if you should go in for monitoring.

Kelly from my knees down my legs are quiet puffy by the end of the day try and spend some time of an evening with your feet elevated.

I'm sure this one has his hands over his head poking at my cervix, and its not nice Im sat at my desk pulling fantastic faces when he does it (and its open plan) - must be providing some great entertainment for people. (dont think anyone is brave enough to mention it to me though).

I've been having the RLT but prefer the tablets, doesn't seem to have the same effect on my BH's as the tea does and as my BH's are frequent and painful anyway I'm eager to avoid anything that sets them off. I know it won't bring on labour but still - Im all for avoiding un-necessary pain. Not planning on doing EPO but am planning on doing Arnica for the healing/swelling - need to get to the health food shop and get some.


----------



## Tanikit

Natty my baby was also at 5lbs at 33 weeks - but if you are being induced at 37 weeks then the size shoudn't be too big hopefully. Not much longer to go then.

Blessed hope your fluid will increase and let you keep baby is a few more weeks.

Pinkycat yes, you should call your midwife and let her know - especially if there was blood in it. Hope you can get some rest.

Went shopping today - I bought some tracksuit pants as all my smarter maternity clothes have become terribly uncomfortable and I am just hanging around at home. They were not maternity clothes but so stretchy that they fit better than the maternity clothes and are more comfortable. I also bought a few more things for the baby. 

I still do not have a hospital bag packed but that is because I am not at home - not sure who will be able to find everything I need if I went into early labour - DH struggled even to find the few things I needed last time I was sent to hospital so I really must get it done as soon as I can get home to find everything.

34 weeks today - only 3 weeks til full term.


----------



## kelly brown

went to see mid wife today as you no i have had swollen ankles and fingers were swollen on boxing day so had to take rings off and i have left them off and as my mum had preclampsia so i had to be check i texted her last night she said come in tomorrow so i went and saw here blood pressure fine no protein in wee baby hb was 141 his head down not engagged and she said its NOT preclampsia yay :happydance::happydance::happydance: so i was well happy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: so just got to put feet up and elevate my legs when i can which its come at right time as i finished work monday no work for me till jan next year so i am going to relax she did say if it gets worse go back but she is not concern so wont see her now till 2-2-20011 at 10.45am xxx


----------



## kelly brown

any one no where i can but a big bag holdal as i cannot get all my bits in the bag i got lol xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls

Just had my gtt test - man that drink tasted like sh*t!!!... yuk yuk. i felt proper giddy after though and just come home to a get a nice beef sandwich and a cake mmmm foodddddd!!!! lol havent eaten since yesterday cuse of fasting!. i get the results friday if not before.
Also on the RLT subject im not bothering this time!! i took the tablets with my 2nd and drank the tea with my 1st and it sure didnt help me lol i was pushing for 2 hours plus with them both lol 
Hope everyones well...? im sorry i just skimmed past the posts in abit of a rush but wohoooo not long now!! im getting so excited about meeting my lil man!!
OHHH and i have a appointment 2moro with the docs regarding this grey discharge im getting its very odd !!


----------



## kelly brown

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi girls
> 
> Just had my gtt test - man that drink tasted like sh*t!!!... yuk yuk. i felt proper giddy after though and just come home to a get a nice beef sandwich and a cake mmmm foodddddd!!!! lol havent eaten since yesterday cuse of fasting!. i get the results friday if not before.
> Also on the RLT subject im not bothering this time!! i took the tablets with my 2nd and drank the tea with my 1st and it sure didnt help me lol i was pushing for 2 hours plus with them both lol
> Hope everyones well...? im sorry i just skimmed past the posts in abit of a rush but wohoooo not long now!! im getting so excited about meeting my lil man!!
> OHHH and i have a appointment 2moro with the docs regarding this grey discharge im getting its very odd !!

did you ask for this test or was there a issue in your urine etc so they wanted to check i have not been asked it but not complaining if it taste like s**t :haha::haha: xx


----------



## kns

Hi
we went for another fetal wellbeing scan yesterday (which we thought would be the last) and he is ok apart from he has measured small (1228 grams) @ 34+2.
so we spoke to consultant who must of been in room less than 2 minutes saying baby is small and come and have scan in 2 weeks. so kim wanted to ask lots of questions but she walked out and we were trying to ask questions in corridor.
we have no idea what all these measurements mean.
he isnt generally small all over.
femur is larger, 
abdomen very small
biparietal diameter large
head circumference average
est weight small.

doctor just said could explain more in 2 weeks.
we were left very confused and worried .
so went to antenatal class last night and spoke to midwife who was very helpful and said its fine some babies are small then she said before we could say anything, as long as the measurements ABOVE were all about the same then nothing to worry about.
now really confused.
x


----------



## blessedmomma

so RLT really just helps with the pushing????

i probably wont bother with it then. the shortest time i have had to push was 20 minutes and the longest was just over an hour. the one that took an hour was due to babies head being sideways. after he turned, he came right out. have never had any issues with recovery or bleeding after so i guess my body is doing ok without it


----------



## braijackava

My doctor called back and said that i can't wait until my appt next week, and to come in tomorrow. So i guess that is the plan. Just took my bp at home and it was fine. So hopefully they will see that tomorrow and not make a big deal about it. Hubby is still out of town until tomorrow night so hopefully they don't make me go to hospital or do bedrest yet. I don't think they will since bp is still good. Apparently my kidneys are getting leaky which is a sign that preeclampsia is imminent.


----------



## natty1985

KNS is that roughy 2lb 10? x


----------



## blessedmomma

kns- thats so tiny! i hope your OH is ok and baby too :hugs:

natty how are you doing?

brai- good they are keeping an eye. one more night til you DH gets home to make it through

im on day 3 of only a couple hours of sleep a night. so grumpy here. just want to go back to bed


----------



## natty1985

Melissa,

Im doing ok thanks v much for asking, how are you ? xxx

Tankit, 

I really didnt expect him to be that big i was thinking 4lb5 mark really, what weight would i be looking at for full term then ? my consultant says he will induce at 37 weeks due to liver but to be honest im not reading alot into it as he does tend to change his mind like the weather xxxx


----------



## Tanikit

Natty you would probably be looking at just over 9 pounds at full term, but that of course depends on why he is so big now because if he continues to grow fast then he could be even bigger. Size I guess is all relative though cause I still think 8 pounds will be fine for me even if my baby is early.

kns that is very small for 34 weeks. Hopefully they will answer your questions next time - it sounds a bit like IUGR, but I think that is why they want to scan again in 2 weeks to see if the baby is growing at all (ie just small) or if the growth is not happening in which case there may be a placenta issue or somthing else and then they might want to take the baby out early - it is better though to wait and see right now as on one scan you cannot tell if the baby is growing or not. Good luck - hopefully your baby is just small. Abdominal measurements are the least accurate of the lot usually so the baby may look bigger next time.

Brai glad your BP is still good. Hopefully you can remain at home now for some time still.

Blessed hope you get some sleep tonight - this lack of sleep does make us grumpy. I was lucky and had a nap this afternoon so feel better now.


----------



## natty1985

Tanikit said:


> Natty you would probably be looking at just over 9 pounds at full term, but that of course depends on why he is so big now because if he continues to grow fast then he could be even bigger. Size I guess is all relative though cause I still think 8 pounds will be fine for me even if my baby is early.
> 
> kns that is very small for 34 weeks. Hopefully they will answer your questions next time - it sounds a bit like IUGR, but I think that is why they want to scan again in 2 weeks to see if the baby is growing at all (ie just small) or if the growth is not happening in which case there may be a placenta issue or somthing else and then they might want to take the baby out early - it is better though to wait and see right now as on one scan you cannot tell if the baby is growing or not. Good luck - hopefully your baby is just small. Abdominal measurements are the least accurate of the lot usually so the baby may look bigger next time.
> 
> Brai glad your BP is still good. Hopefully you can remain at home now for some time still.
> 
> Blessed hope you get some sleep tonight - this lack of sleep does make us grumpy. I was lucky and had a nap this afternoon so feel better now.


Ouch !!!


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you tanikit? sugars ok today???

natty- im good just tired. a nine pounder, yikes! my biggest was 7lbs15.9 and was the hardest pregnancy and labor ever for me


----------



## Nixilix

Yay on no pre eclampsia Kelly! 

Hey natty. Long time no speak! Hey everyone else too. 

I got a wriggly baby in here! Worries bout size as my siblings were 10lber but I was only nearly 9 :)

Did hospital tour and saw pool. It looks lovely so hope it's free when it's time! When shall we remove the pink and blue from the title ready for 1st baby born?!!! We have all had relatively behaved babies with no early appearances yet fingers crossed 

Chicken and mediteranian roast veg tonight.... Yum! 2 wks left at work. Scary! 

Bit of question... Hospital dont allow kids under 16 into visit unless your own kids. But my bro is 12 and I want him to visit.... What do you think they'll say? It's not like it's a friends kid he is my bro and we are close xx and plus parents will have to bring him when they visit!!


----------



## blessedmomma

rach- maybe you can discuss it with them beforehand??? thats kinda ridiculous in my opinion to have a rule like that....


----------



## Shell'sAngels

kelly brown said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> Just had my gtt test - man that drink tasted like sh*t!!!... yuk yuk. i felt proper giddy after though and just come home to a get a nice beef sandwich and a cake mmmm foodddddd!!!! lol havent eaten since yesterday cuse of fasting!. i get the results friday if not before.
> Also on the RLT subject im not bothering this time!! i took the tablets with my 2nd and drank the tea with my 1st and it sure didnt help me lol i was pushing for 2 hours plus with them both lol
> Hope everyones well...? im sorry i just skimmed past the posts in abit of a rush but wohoooo not long now!! im getting so excited about meeting my lil man!!
> OHHH and i have a appointment 2moro with the docs regarding this grey discharge im getting its very odd !!
> 
> did you ask for this test or was there a issue in your urine etc so they wanted to check i have not been asked it but not complaining if it taste like s**t :haha::haha: xxClick to expand...

I had to have it cuse ive gained loads of weight despite eating well and i have alot of fluid also my last baby was 10lbs @ 38 weeks so they thought now my bmi has gone over 30 i should have it just to be safe. It is vile stuff lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Hey all! Hope all is well.

:hugs: KNS hope you get your answers soon!

RRLT - its not for pushing stage, its for the active phase of labour (dilating between 5-10cm) its supposed to make your uterus more effective so you can dilate faster. It also needs to build up in your system - so you really should start it around 30-32 weeks or you wont see any benefits and you need to increase the quantities. I've done a good amount of research on it, but this being my first baby, i have no first hand experience. 

Membas - im going to start taking EPO orally 1 a day at 36 weeks, 2 a day at 38 and at 39 i will insert one cap vaginally at night. You don't need to break it open (from what i have read) just insert the capsule up high before bed, it will disolve and be absorbed... however i have read you should wear a pad for leakage.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh i see! thanks sara, that makes sense. i guess its too late for me to start it. i usually dont have any issues with that anyways. i always get the epidural around 5-6 cm and it goes really quick from there. dont know if its the epidural or if my body just does a good job naturally with it. of course im usually dilated between 2-4 cm a good week or two before i go into labor anyways so it doesnt take long for me to get to 5-6 cm. my labors are pretty short and sweet. 

i actually get effaced for a while before i start to dilate, which my OB tells me is a bigger indicator of impending labor than dilation. it tends to make you dilate quicker if you are already effaced.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats what the nurse who teaches my prenatal classes said. That you need to be effaced before you can dilate.. so you can really only get to 3 or so cm until you have completely effaced then you can continue to dilate the rest of the way. And she said that muscles have memory - and your uterus is a muscle - so it remembers... so each baby gets a little faster and easier. Im sure thats not always the case, but lots of times it is!


----------



## blessedmomma

that makes sense. my first was about 14-15 hours which isnt bad for a first. the last 3 have been around 7-8 hours. i would have to say that each one gets more and more painful after the baby is born. it seems like it takes longer for the cramps after the baby is born to let up and they seem more intense, for me anyways. im not looking forward to after this one gets here, my last one was pretty painful after he was born. i wish i could just keep my epidural on for a day or two after the birth :haha:

it definitely makes the labor part easier knowing a little of what to expect. you cant ever really know everything to expect since every labor is different, even for the same mom. but knowing kinda what it will feel like takes away that fear of the unknown and knowing how to push already definitely helps a lot. 

you have done your research girlie, good for you! you ready for this labor then?


----------



## braijackava

That statistic kind of scares me since my last baby wwas 3 hours from start of induction to birth! Is it possible to go faster then that? Haha


----------



## Tanikit

Rach our hospital also has a rule like that but its related to health safety - except if my own child is allowed in there then what is the difference? The last hospital was so strict it was NO ONE except the partner and grandparents - any aunts/uncles/children had to visit in the visting area outside and the babies were not allowed out - they could see them through a window in the nursery only. That was also to prevent babies being stolen. That is why I am in a different hospital this time as I want my DD to come in.

I am not sure I will take anything to help labour - I am too scared of setting it off prematurely with all the risks. I really want baby to come home with me when I leave the hospital. Also first labour was 12.5 hours which is standard - I am hoping it will be about 8 hours this time, but I know that isn't guaranteed. 

My sugars seem to be better now though far from perfect - at least the lows are only slightly low (in the 3s) and I can cope and I have only had two readings over 10 since coming home (I am measuring a LOT!) 

Am I ready for labour? Ummm, its more am I ready for baby that is worrying me not that I have much control over either. Hoping to go home this weekend and be able to feel more settled if my mother can make it here. Its been nearly two weeks away from home. 

Its flooding here too now though not affecting us too badly - apparently over 40 people are missing/drowned and there are 32 disaster areas in the country. I am tired of rain but very grateful it has not affected our house - my dog ran away yesterday but we know where she is and will pick her up today (scared of storms)

Brai wow that is fast - yes it can go faster but that would be super fast!


----------



## readynwilling

I am actually pretty ready for labour. It really doesn't scare me - probably cause i don't know any better :haha:. I really wish i had of went with a midwife now, instead of an dr - but thats ok. I just think a midwife would be better for me and the kind of birth i want. I am doing all sorts of visualizing, relaxing, and journaling preparing for "the big day". 

Melissa - i bet your after birth cramps are stronger with every baby because you uterus is remembering it has to shrink down to its original size (the whole muscle memory thing) and does it faster (which makes them more intense).


----------



## kns

thank you everyone.
i think its about 4lb 11oz so far so just hope he grows a bit by 2nd feb.
its small but it could be worse fingers crossed.
x


----------



## msarkozi

is it normal to lose weight during the last trimester? I keep saying it's because of the sugar free diet, but I don't know if I should be concerned at all. I'm down about 7 lbs now in 2 weeks.


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa, it probably is due to the change in diet and also if your like me bump is taking up so much space you get fuller quicker. Whens your next dr app you could always mention it, but if your still feeling baby move around etc I wouldn't worry. I haven't weighed myself recently but will do and see if its gone up or down.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Cathryn. My next appointment is on Monday, so I am thinking he will notice the loss as well. I will be sure to ask him if it is a concern or not. I kinda like the idea though that the weight loss is already starting....now I only have 43 pounds to lose!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- weight does usually level off at the end. you might be losing from your diet too. might as well enjoy it hun!

sara- i have always been told that the uterus, although a muscle, actually gets worn out with each pregnancy. that its strongest at the first pregnancy and is easier to contract back down that first time. mine seems to follow this cuz with each pregnancy it expands quicker and after the baby comes it takes longer to contract back down. when you have had many pregnancies come to term it increases your chance of postpartum hemorrhage due to this. my labors dont get easier with each one by any means. my last 3 have taken about the same time, but definitely hurt more. the epidural seems to help less and less with each one too, so who knows?:shrug:

i am ready for labor and delivery, but what i dread is after the birth. that manual massage thing they do is absolutely horrible. with every baby i have they do it longer and longer to make sure everything comes out. it hurts so bad i always think im gonna end up bruised up! not looking forward to that part at all. the medicine they give you after can only do so much and mine hurt more with each one.


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa and cathryn how are you two lovely ladies today???


----------



## msarkozi

doing pretty good thanks Melissa. Although I could have very easily stayed in bed this morning instead of getting up for work! I am looking forward to being able to sleep in this weekend. It's snowing here today, and a cool wind. Makes you want to stay in and cuddle with a nice blanket. 

How are you today Melissa?


----------



## blessedmomma

i am ok. got a little better sleep so not grumpy today, yay! im sure that makes my family happy. cant wait til this weekend either. when do you start your leave??

i have been drinking so much water it just tastes nasty now. im not a water fan anyways. i love tea but think that would defeat the purpose of drinking the water to get my fluid up. i need to come up with something else that will help besides just water. i thought i was peeing a lot before :dohh: 
i might as well live in the bathroom now...


----------



## Tanikit

kns 4lbs 11oz is about 2kg I think which is normal size for 34 weeks - maybe check your measurements as 1,2 and 2,1kg could just be figures switched around.

It is boiling hot here - I nearly fainted in the shops today and I think its more the high humidity than anything. Would love some snow here now (perhaps)

Melissa apparently from about 36/38 weeks it is normal not to pick up any weight or even lose a little so the extra loss may well be your diet. I have not picked up any weight in quite a while either, but haven't lost any.


----------



## blessedmomma

thats good to know about kns baby. 2 lbs something at 34 weeks is teeny tiny! how are you today tanikit??


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I am using the crystal light in my water, as I find water quite boring and don't get enough if it is just plain. 

Yah for a good sleep!! Mine was decent last night as well. I am not really sure when I am going to start my leave. When I see the doctor on Monday, I am going to see if he will give me a note to go on medical leave. If he will, then I am going to start it February 1st. If he won't, then I will have to ask my doctor the following week after that.


----------



## blessedmomma

feb 1st would be real nice. especially since you will have to induce early. will give you a minute to relax before baby gets here. 

i used to drink the cheap brand of crystal light before i was ttc so i could lose weight but quit when i got pregnant cuz i thought it had aspartame or maybe something else in it that wasnt good for the baby??? maybe i was misinformed though... everybody has different ideas about whats ok and not ok when preggo. its like a minefield out there!


----------



## msarkozi

It will be. I am getting fed up at work. My supervisor is being ignorant to me because I am going on mat leave for the year, and I am about ready to punch her out....so it's better that I leave soon before I end up fired instead! :wacko: I am still not sure they are going to induce me early.......hoping on Monday the doctor that will deliver me is going to give me a final answer, because this waiting around and not knowing isn't working for me! 

yeah it has aspartame in it. I haven't been told that I couldn't have it. I still have diet pop every now and then too...in fact, I have a diet pepsi in my lunch bag for today:)


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa that would be nice to start 1 Feb. Hope you can get it arranged. I ended early and the doctor was quite happy to give me medical leave even though it was my decision - to be honest I shouldn't really have been working the entire pregnancy though as working when low is not safe.

My mother will come on Saturday and I am glad as it means I can get home and settle DD before baby arrives. Still going low about once or twice a day which is also tiring me out. I think these changes in sugars though make me more ready to get this baby out - about a month left now, maybe a bit less.


----------



## msarkozi

I am thinking it will be pretty easy to get a doctor note as well. At least I am hoping it is, and then I am almost done!! I could definitely use some rest at home before baby comes. 

So will your sugars go back to normal once baby is out? Glad your mom will be there soon to help you out


----------



## natty1985

has anyone packed their hospital bag? x


----------



## blessedmomma

mmmmm pepsi.... i am addicted to pepsi when im not pregnant. with my first two pregnancies i made sure and drank none. then with the last two i still had 1 a day. with this one i still have 1 or 2 a day. never liked diet pepsi, but i do love my pepsi. not really drinking much of it now that i have to get more water in me...

think im gonna get some crystal light tonight when DH gets home. it sounds so good. anything besides plain water for crying out loud!


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> has anyone packed their hospital bag? x

my bag is practically done. i need to get some slipper socks and bottles in there. DH needs to be packed up too, but that will be last minute. how about you natty? you all ready to go?


----------



## natty1985

blessedmomma said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone packed their hospital bag? x
> 
> my bag is practically done. i need to get some slipper socks and bottles in there. DH needs to be packed up too, but that will be last minute. how about you natty? you all ready to go?Click to expand...

Hiya, i have put the border up and light fitting in the nursery today, just awaiting for the cot which has been despatched from the supplier so the next week it should be here then were waiting for some blinds to be made for his room which should be next week and then all done,

I have all things for my bags but didnt no whether to pack them ? Think ill do it tonight now i know someone else is packed lol xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

nope, but I am hoping to pack my bags this weekend so it is done and ready to go! 

I love pepsi!!! I used to drink so much of it...but then I tried cutting out pop. Because I am pregnant, I am going for the diet versions of any pop I have, but I do love a pepsi max! :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Sounds like everyone is having a pretty good day today, I'm well but very tired - managed to get OH to agree to a takeaway - but in return I walked the dog.

I have a little bit of plain water but mainly have fruit squash, peppermint tea, 1 coffee a day and if its plain water I tend to have hot water rather than cold.

KNS that sounds much better re babys weight, fingers crossed next week you get the answers your after.

I've got pretty much everything I need for mine and babys hospital bag(s) but haven't actually packed it yet - its in a box in the dinning room. OH's bag isn't done yet - told him he'll have to sort that - then it can't be my fault if somethings missing. Scan is a week on Saturday so will then be able to make a decision and finalise the bags to suit what our plans are - I understand that best laid plans and all of that but will feel more confident about what and how much to put in the bags.

I am hoping to work up until the last minute, would suit me for labour to start when I'm at work, and then at some point during the night progress for me to go to the hospital and by morning have my bubs - in my dream world but we shall see what reality has in store ...

Got to go tuck the little man in ...


----------



## msarkozi

you are brave Cathryn! I so don't want to go into labour at work, lol! I have to drive an hour and a half away to get to the Hospital, so the moment my water breaks, I will be phoning our clinic to get assessed, and then driving to the Hospital. Then if they think it is going to be awhile, we are just going to get a hotel room and stay put until we have to go back into the Hospital. In my dream world, it's going to be quick!! But I guess if I do get a scheduled date, then my dream world will be somewhat true :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

wow cathryn that is brave of you!!! 

lol melissa i would like mine planned too. 

my OB will induce starting at 39 weeks if i want her too. that would be my ideal situation. i was planning on being induced with last baby but he came the day before. i have been induced with one of mine who was overdue and went soooo smooth. was induced in the morning around 7ish and had him at 1:53pm. if i cant make it to be induced at 39 weeks, would like to at least go into labor in the morning. that would be my second dream situation. having 4 others to worry about and limited places they can go makes it a rough situation.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

sounds like most are feeling pretty well today and I am thankful for all of us having a reasonably good day. 

KNS, I hope they find that baby is perfectly well; hopefully as others have mentioned it may just be a numbers error or similar. 

Blessed, I need to hear more about this whole massage thing. Now I'm scared!! What is it and why do they do it!? Yikes!! 

Melissa S - I would think the weight loss is just the change in diet. Sugar can also cause you to retain fluid, so it could partly just be water retention going away. I could do with a lot less fluid in my feet and legs LOL!

Cathryn, like you I'll probably work till I can't anymore. Will be interesting to see if I can go all the way. I don't want to, but I do want the 3 months (job protection but half of that is unpaid) on the back end, so I'm trying not to take it on the front side. 

I've packed absolutely nothing. But, my hubby is pretty good about being able to follow directions so I figure if something happens before I get a chance to make a list, I can just send him home with the list (we're 1/2 hour from hospital and he'll have to come home anyway to feed and walk the dog LOL). For some reason, that's one thing I'm actually not stressing about. I'm stressing about everything else!!

As for me I am REALLY hoping our little guy comes a few weeks early, just not too early. I am feeling enormous (and enormously uncomfortable) and each day to struggle into work (even just to walk, at this point) is a challenge. I have got one of those "beach ball" looks going on where all the weight is front and center. My back and hips hate me a little more each day LOL!

Hugs ladies!


----------



## MumtoJ

I am having pretty much constant BH's anyway and they are uncomfortable bording on painful, I work 3 days a week and DS is at a childminder those days and work is only 10-15 mins drive from home so if it becomes too much I can always come home. If after the scan I am booked in for a section then I will work until my last normal day before.

May change my mind as it gets closer as I am also very uncomfortable.


----------



## braijackava

So the doctor appt went totally fine. The guy I saw actually looked at me like why are you here? I dont know why the nurse wouldnt let me go to my normal appt next tuesday? BP is still in the normal range, though they said it is the highest it had been for me. They said just watch for symptoms and come back in a week and a half. Very relieved. Now to go clean the house up since my kids will be home soon and the hubby is coming home from being out of town for a week tonight!


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- after you have the baby and have pushed out the placenta they run their hands from the top of your tummy/uterus downward to the bottom several times to make sure that everything has come out ok. if you retain some placenta or tissue it can cause infection. also it helps to get your uterus contracting back down. it just really hurts cuz your still having cramps and contractions to get everything back to normal and they come in like every hour and repeat it for a while. usually after a few times i am almost in tears and ready to beg them to stop. im sure some women are tougher than me and maybe it doesnt hurt, but to me its torture. its really the only thing that has me terrified of labor every time. i can handle the contractions leading up to my epidural, as long as i know its coming i can keep it together, lol. i breath through them very well and most nurses try to talk me out of getting the epidural cuz they say i do so well without it, i just know its coming though. i thought with my first baby i would do it without anything, boy was i wrong!!!! it doesnt really matter how much you read, nothing compares to experience. and if they break your water forget it, OUCH! 

this is your first though, i dont remember it hurting so much with my first as the rest of them. maybe time has just erased that though, it was 12 years ago!


----------



## 2nd time

my last day at work tommorow yeh i think i have really enjoiyed being back and will miss them all plus having to do 7 days straght with dd will be really exhausting


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you doing 2ndtime???


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Melissa! That sounds like fun (NOT)!! So I guess this is all after the epidural is taken away!? My husband just had one for hernia surgery and his took hours to wear off. Maybe I can hope that all that "massage" will be done while I'm still numb?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh yeah its after the epidural wears off. they will come in about once an hour after the baby is born to check your blood pressure and give you the massage. they will also wake your baby up and check them out too. i think they listen to their heart and stuff. its real nice. i realize they are just making sure you are both healthy and better safe than sorry, but it gets old real quick! thats my experience anyways. then they have to poke their heels and fill up these five circles with their heel blood, so they just keep pushing on it making them bleed til they have enough. its pretty rough to see all this happen to your tiny newborn. and then theres the circumcision if you choose to do that. im the mom who doesnt let my baby go to the nursery and goes with the baby every time they take them out of the room so i get to watch all this. we circumcise so thats a joy. i cant stand to be there but i will be danged if my baby is going to go through it alone. i would be ok with them not getting the circ, but its really my hubby that wants it so i am by babies side the whole time...


----------



## codegirl

Edward never went anywhere without DH while we were in the hospital. I was VERY clear with DH about that. Edward only went to the nursery for a few minutes, other than that, they did everything they needed too in the room.

They did the blood prick tests the day we came home. We have nurses here that come to your house to do testing and check the baby. Probably so that they can send us home faster :haha:


----------



## Doublemints

codegirl said:


> Edward never went anywhere without DH while we were in the hospital. I was VERY clear with DH about that. Edward only went to the nursery for a few minutes, other than that, they did everything they needed too in the room.
> 
> They did the blood prick tests the day we came home. We have nurses here that come to your house to do testing and check the baby. Probably so that they can send us home faster :haha:

Same here. I had my twins via C-section and while they were putting me back together, they took my babies to the recovery room and I basically SCREAMED at my husband to follow them and don't EVER leave their side...haha. So after the doctor was all done with me, I was able to go to the recovery room where my hubby and babies were waiting for me.

From that point on, the babies were in our room with us 24/7 until we were released from the hospital.


----------



## membas#1

MumtoJ said:


> Sounds like everyone is having a pretty good day today, I'm well but very tired - managed to get OH to agree to a takeaway - but in return I walked the dog.
> 
> I have a little bit of plain water but mainly have fruit squash, peppermint tea, 1 coffee a day and if its plain water I tend to have hot water rather than cold.
> 
> KNS that sounds much better re babys weight, fingers crossed next week you get the answers your after.
> 
> I've got pretty much everything I need for mine and babys hospital bag(s) but haven't actually packed it yet - its in a box in the dinning room. OH's bag isn't done yet - told him he'll have to sort that - then it can't be my fault if somethings missing. Scan is a week on Saturday so will then be able to make a decision and finalise the bags to suit what our plans are - I understand that best laid plans and all of that but will feel more confident about what and how much to put in the bags.
> 
> I am hoping to work up until the last minute, would suit me for labour to start when I'm at work, and then at some point during the night progress for me to go to the hospital and by morning have my bubs - in my dream world but we shall see what reality has in store ...
> 
> Got to go tuck the little man in ...

I too am hoping to work right til the last minute--we'll see! I may do more work from home if I find I'm getting too tired to be in the office all day but I'd like to not cut my hours back until things are starting to really happen. Going into labor at work--well if it was early labor and manageable, it would surely keep me occupied, but I think I'd rather be at home when that happens so DH could be with me :)

I walk or bike to work and do not have driving/parking privelages on campus so I worry that having to walk to work will become my limiting factor--but hopefully not! DH can take me to work on some days if need be...


----------



## membas#1

I told DH and our doula that DH is to go with LO at all times...doula can stay with me. I don't expect that LO will have to leave the room, but he's to stay with her and monitor the care she's receiving. We don't intend to do much of the routine baby care (Hep B, Vit K, eye ointment etc) stuff, so I want him with her to make sure they don't forget and do something we've requested them not to do. We are also going to ask for early release 6-24 hours from birth--if all goes well and according to plan. Depends what time she enters the world but we'd like to not stay at the hospital except for the minimum necessary. We'll let them do the vitals checks/hearing tests etc...but I think we'll wait until 2 week checkup for PKU test/pricks. 

That's of course all in our ideal birth plan--here's hoping it's ideal :)


----------



## rottpaw

I definitely will instruct hubby not to let the baby out of his sight!! That will be his job just in case I am flat on my back from a c-section or something. but otherwise I hope they can do most anything while he's in the room with us, and he won't need to go anywhere. We have our hospital tour this weekend, so I will be sure to ask what the story is on that.


----------



## blessedmomma

codegirl- i was the same way. DH and i had that discussion long ago. if he wants to continue being a man in its most specific sense, then our babies will not go out of his sight. i was there for both of my boys circs though. i felt like i needed to be there for them. with my last baby no children was allowed in labor/delivery due to H1N1 stuff going on. my DH missed the whole birth cuz we had no one to watch our now 3 year old over night. since birth happened at midnight thats how that went. i didnt care how much pain i was in i got off my butt for the heel prick and circ myself since he couldnt be there.

i had to stay til the next day with my girls and two days with my boys. i wish i could go home the same day after. you ladies are lucky! with my last they were even trying to get me to stay another day, i just wanted to go home!


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> I definitely will instruct hubby not to let the baby out of his sight!! That will be his job just in case I am flat on my back from a c-section or something. but otherwise I hope they can do most anything while he's in the room with us, and he won't need to go anywhere. We have our hospital tour this weekend, so I will be sure to ask what the story is on that.

yours could be very different from mine here. and im going to a new hospital that has a new birth care center, so it may not be like the other two i have went to. but the ones i have used they take baby out to do PKU heel test- i think they make you do it within 24 or 48 hours here- and the circ if your having it. other than that they do all their hearing tests, reflex tests, and even pictures in the room with you. they ask a lot if you would like baby to go to the nursery, but they dont get forceful about it. i guess i should make sure this birth care center is like the others i have went to...


----------



## rottpaw

I'm definitley looking forward to having the chance to ask questions, etc. about our hospital and how things are handled. I think after that I can formulate a plan and I will make sure hubby has his marching orders LOL!


----------



## codegirl

blessedmomma said:


> codegirl- i was the same way. DH and i had that discussion long ago. if he wants to continue being a man in its most specific sense, then our babies will not go out of his sight. i was there for both of my boys circs though. i felt like i needed to be there for them. with my last baby no children was allowed in labor/delivery due to H1N1 stuff going on. my DH missed the whole birth cuz we had no one to watch our now 3 year old over night. since birth happened at midnight thats how that went. i didnt care how much pain i was in i got off my butt for the heel prick and circ myself since he couldnt be there.
> 
> i had to stay til the next day with my girls and two days with my boys. i wish i could go home the same day after. you ladies are lucky! with my last they were even trying to get me to stay another day, i just wanted to go home!

We didn't do circ so that was a non-issue for us.

I figured that I had a doula and my Mom with me, I could "afford" to have DH go with Edward.

Of course, it gets tricker when you have kids at home. Looks like my Mom is going to have to watch E this time but I'll probably still send DH with the LO. Hate the idea of one so little not being with a parent.

I know we'll have a longer stay in the hospital too, since they will want to monitor sugars in the LO. uck!


----------



## blessedmomma

codegirl said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> codegirl- i was the same way. DH and i had that discussion long ago. if he wants to continue being a man in its most specific sense, then our babies will not go out of his sight. i was there for both of my boys circs though. i felt like i needed to be there for them. with my last baby no children was allowed in labor/delivery due to H1N1 stuff going on. my DH missed the whole birth cuz we had no one to watch our now 3 year old over night. since birth happened at midnight thats how that went. i didnt care how much pain i was in i got off my butt for the heel prick and circ myself since he couldnt be there.
> 
> i had to stay til the next day with my girls and two days with my boys. i wish i could go home the same day after. you ladies are lucky! with my last they were even trying to get me to stay another day, i just wanted to go home!
> 
> We didn't do circ so that was a non-issue for us.
> 
> I figured that I had a doula and my Mom with me, I could "afford" to have DH go with Edward.
> 
> Of course, it gets tricker when you have kids at home. Looks like my Mom is going to have to watch E this time but I'll probably still send DH with the LO. Hate the idea of one so little not being with a parent.
> 
> I know we'll have a longer stay in the hospital too, since they will want to monitor sugars in the LO. uck!Click to expand...

i dont blame you one bit hun. i would ten times rather have my DH go with baby than stay with me.

if it were left up to me i wouldnt do the circ, but DH says he will be a freak in gym class without it. apparently the boys that arent circumcised are made fun of here. you would think it would be the other way around. but since he felt so strongly about it, i agreed. 

your poor LO! what all does it entail for them to check the baby's sugars?


----------



## codegirl

more heal pricks :(


----------



## membas#1

you could check into having PKU prick at 2 week appt. my friend had hers at he hospital but it was inconclusive so they did it again at 2 week appt, and her pediatrician said it was more accurate at that point anyways..so that's what we are going to ask for...not sure if it's a possibility--or not. ultimately i guess you don't have to do PKU test if you dont' want to--my cousin has PKU so i want it checked out...but not sure if they do it in room or out of room--i'll be sure to ask!


----------



## codegirl

not sure how a prick 2 weeks later will help, my understanding is that they want to make sure that the baby doesn't have a sugar crash. This crash can be caused by GD... if the baby has been dealing with more sugar (through me) and then suddenly doesn't have to deal with it (post birth), they can go low. They keep GD patients for at least 24 hours for monitoring of this.


----------



## blessedmomma

codegirl- that poor baby!!! hope baby is ok in the long run though. i guess i thought it was something that would effect moms until birth then all would be ok. never thought that it could effect the baby so much after they were born but that makes perfect sense. its so hard to see them go through so much pain. i would rather take it on myself, im sure most moms would...

membas- here they have you do it within i think the first 24-48 hrs for most accurate results. thats so weird how it varies. with my first she came back inconclusive and had to have it again at her first checkup. then when she went in for her next check-up at two months and they wanted to do it again, said it was inconclusive again! i asked if it was completely necessary and dr told me that it usually is inconclusive when its done after a couple days past birth. i thought you butts, why did you do it again then!!!! of course i didnt have her do it again after that. she was really sick right after she was born for like 3 days so i wonder if thats why it came back inconclusive in the first place??

of course that was 12 years ago, so things could be different now


----------



## msarkozi

so, because I have GD, the baby is going to have to get tested too????? :( I've never been told anything like that and now that breaks my heart.....

we are circumsizing as well. OH said he wanted it done, and because I don't have that part, it's more his decision to make. But after seeing an illustration of an uncirumsized one, I told OH we were definitely doing it, lol!


----------



## membas#1

codegirl said:


> not sure how a prick 2 weeks later will help, my understanding is that they want to make sure that the baby doesn't have a sugar crash. This crash can be caused by GD... if the baby has been dealing with more sugar (through me) and then suddenly doesn't have to deal with it (post birth), they can go low. They keep GD patients for at least 24 hours for monitoring of this.

I was specifically speaking on PKU which is testing for a specific enzyme that breaks down specific amino acid needed for growth and development...it's a heel prick as well, but online resources and other indicate it's more accurate after the baby has been consuming milk or formula for several days--which is why it can be inconclusive in the first 48 hours, and more conclusive within 2 weeks. Most hospitals do this test as routine within in 24-48 hours, and often recommend at 2 weeks. My thought is that if it's more accurate at 2 weeks then why not just wait? From what I read they say that not all babies get a 2 week check and this way they can make sure all babies are tested. I don't feel strongly about not doing it at hospital...just thinking why not wait if first one is less conclusive. Blessed--I guess we have different info on which one is more accurate?


----------



## blessedmomma

membas- when i was told that it was over 12 years ago too. so maybe they have better research now. :shrug:

does anyone know if they will be getting immunizations?


----------



## membas#1

they offer hepatitis b after birth, but we are declining. not sure what if anything else they offer right then in the hospital vaccine wise? we won't be doing anything at that early stage, and we aren't sure what if anything we'll do at all. we are going to read up on each vaccine and go from there. my guess is we won't be doing many....


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa no my sugars will be a mission to control for a good many months after the birth - the insulin needs drop dramatically after birth which needs to be sorted out (apparently the doctors have been looking up what to do about that) and then the breastfeeding means more lows if I don't eat fairly high carbs during that time (at least til the hormones change about 6 months after the birth) and also with the weight loss that goes on for a few months or more that also needs changes, but it is far less dangerous than with a baby inside me.

I am also concerned about all the pricks baby has to get - I know they will do one or two for the sugars (DD went low after birth despite almost perfect-low sugars during labour) and then there are the jaundice ones too and birth vaccines. DD was on a drip which this one might need too so that isn't nice either. I will stay out the way for all of this though as I couldn't handle it last time and just cuddle her afterwards. DH must go with her regardless - its a rule in this country that the baby may not go anywhere without a parent until the labels are on and even then only to the nursery which is part of the ward anyway.

Melissa they do not test GD babies for diabetes - if your sugars are a bit high in labour and also before labour then the baby's pancreas knows how to produce extra insulin (that is actually the reason they get big as insulin is a growth factor too) and then after birth they have too much insulin and go low which needs to be corrected - they should drink from you or have some formula or in a bad case glucose water or be on a drip for glucose soon after birth - usually it fixes itself very soon after birth, but can take a day or two in some cases.

Going home tomorrow and I am glad. While I appreciate greatly all the help and rest I have had here it is still very unsettling and I want to sort out the rest of the nursery, settle my DD down who is going to bed very very late now and also pack my bags so I know what I have with me. Plus I haven't seen my mother in a while and am glad to have her help.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies!!!

Hope everyone is well!

Im getting all orginised, babies clothes washed and ready, hospital bags packed and nesting like theres no tomorrow!! 
Feel like ive had a MEGA growth spuirt and look like it too!! over last few days!! and im sure baby is stil transverse/breech - really hoping he shifts i want to avoid a c-section if possible!!!
I have some good news, my gtt results came back fine! so i dont have GD, just fat and carry big babies lol!!!!


----------



## kns

Hi
we have everything to pack in the bag next to the bag its just not IN the bag, trying to decide which baby clothes to take is a nightmare, we will have to wait 2 weeks to see which size to put in as may be small baby, just see how he grows in next 2 weeks.
i hopefully find out monday/tuesday if its me being made redundant, if so i can pretty much leave as soon as i find out.
cant wait for some time off with kim and help look after her in last stages of pregnancy, can't beleive he is due in less than 6 weeks. well more like 5 weeks now!!!!!!!!
how is everyone!!!
xx


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> Hi
> we have everything to pack in the bag next to the bag its just not IN the bag, trying to decide which baby clothes to take is a nightmare, we will have to wait 2 weeks to see which size to put in as may be small baby, just see how he grows in next 2 weeks.
> i hopefully find out monday/tuesday if its me being made redundant, if so i can pretty much leave as soon as i find out.
> cant wait for some time off with kim and help look after her in last stages of pregnancy, can't beleive he is due in less than 6 weeks. well more like 5 weeks now!!!!!!!!
> how is everyone!!!
> xx

dont forget you should qualify for paid paternity leave , i know your not the dad but you can still get it


----------



## kns

even though i will be unemployed next week? i thought you had to be in employment when he is born?


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> even though i will be unemployed next week? i thought you had to be in employment when he is born?

will check for you but i think you build the entitelment for 26 weeks prior give me a min i will see for you


----------



## 2nd time

sorry you still have to be working for the employer oh well was worth a try


----------



## msarkozi

Tanikit - I'm sorry it's going to be a struggle for you still with the sugars. I really do feel for you. I hope it all goes ok and you are well looked after.


----------



## blessedmomma

membas#1 said:


> they offer hepatitis b after birth, but we are declining. not sure what if anything else they offer right then in the hospital vaccine wise? we won't be doing anything at that early stage, and we aren't sure what if anything we'll do at all. we are going to read up on each vaccine and go from there. my guess is we won't be doing many....

i think here they will do the hep b and maybe a vit k after birth. our family dr does the first hep b during the 2 month shots so ours wont be getting that. i will probably let them do the vit k and eye ointment. we are still deciding if ours will get any immun shots at all. my girls, who are 10 and 12 were completely vaccinated. my oldest son only got his shots til he was 1 yr old. my youngest son has only gotten up to his 4 month shots. they seem to make my youngest son very ill after he gets them. we are contemplating not getting any with this baby. if anyone has any info, websites, or opinions on it, would be great to know. they kinda make you feel like your not a good parent and dont want to protect your child from diseases here if you dont vaccinate. 

tanikit- you have a rough time hun. i hope your little one does ok after she gets here!!!

shells- congrats lady!!! im just fat too!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's I also feel pretty big now - not sure how much baby is growing but will find out on Thursday this coming week.

kns :) yes I am still not too sure about this bag and have just found more baby clothes we used with DD that will need sorting and cleaning and my mother is bringing more (all the 0-3m clothes got sent there for some reason) so lots of washing still to do. Sorry about the job but I must say it will be nice to have time off with your partner.

Melissa what happens with GDs after birth - does it all just go away or how many tests do they do to check later? And have you noticed a drop in sugars yet as I know we can get it at 36 weeks normally (mine has been a lot earlier this time at 30-34 weeks which is why I am on close watch now with the placenta) but apparently it can happen with GDs too.

Blessed my DD also only had up to the 4 month ones except for a measles one at 26 months because there was an outbreak here slightly north of here. I will get the second measles when I take the next DD for her earlier ones. If DD is at home with me most of the time then a lot of them are unnecessary I feel as most of those diseases we vaccinate for here are picked up in day cares.

This has been a rough pregnancy and I am so looking forward to having my baby with me and in my arms - its no wonder after going through this that I do not really want anyone else near her at least for the first little bit - then again many of them have had a hard time with me too so maybe I should reevaluate that :) Its definitely getting to the last stage now though - just a few more weeks now.


----------



## msarkozi

you know, I am really not too sure. I was told I would be tested about 4-6 weeks after birth to see if it has gone away or not, but that's all I know. I'm hoping it does. My sugars had a few really good days, but then I have been getting some high numbers again for the last couple days. My doctor said he thought they were fine though, but the doctor on Monday might say different. He wanted me to be under an 8.0 and said if he sees 10's, he was probably going to put me on meds/insulin. Well, I have quite a few numbers that are 10 and over. I haven't gone higher then 13 though. 

I'm so glad that we are all getting so close to the end....it's really not that far away now. I can't wait to hold and snuggle my little man in my arms. My life will never be the same again, in a good way!


----------



## kns

Thanks for info on paternity leave. 
But the time off with baby is more valuable than money to me. X


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> Thanks for info on paternity leave.
> But the time off with baby is more valuable than money to me. X

too true you will be great parents i finished work today feel bit sad but will start getting houseready now i guess


----------



## membas#1

I think we over vaccinate as a whole and it's going to lead to some real problems some day. Blessed, I know what you mean about people making you feel like a bad parent if you don't vaccinate. I'm sure we'll run up against this in our own family with our choices as well as general society...but we'll make whatever decision is right for our family. Like I said before, right now we are leaning more to not doing any or just a few once we read up. It's unfortunate in this day and age we do not let our immune systems do what they were made to do--work! Now don't get me wrong..vaccines have done some really great things in history--but we have at least 14 common vaccines recommended and it's not like those are each 1 shot--they are multiple boosters, that's a lot over the first few years of life, we have gone overboard IMO. There's a lot of money to be made my convincing parents that they should vaccinate their kids against chicken pox.:nope: don't like. 

I am sorry if I'm offending anyone, just feel quite strongly on the subject.


----------



## braijackava

Ok here is the question. I am deciding if i want to take the effort to shave down there for delivery day. What's everyones take on this?


----------



## membas#1

I have no plans to do so...too much effort!


----------



## braijackava

That's what i was trying to decide, if all the effort would be worth it. I can't see a thing and would probably end up with patches and cutting myself....haha


----------



## membas#1

haha...me too--i told DH that I couldn't trim a thing right now if I wanted to--and don't really care honestly!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i will be attempting too shave or may be requiring dh to help lol only reason being this is gonna sound like WAYYYY TMI and i do appoligise, but with the bleeding after and hairs all i can say is knots and yuk lol


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> i will be attempting too shave or may be requiring dh to help lol only reason being this is gonna sound like WAYYYY TMI and i do appoligise, but with the bleeding after and hairs all i can say is knots and yuk lol[/QUOTE
> 
> PMSL, i do agree with you thought and this is what i will be doing xx


----------



## pinkycat

Had major pains before, mostly in my back but going all round my bump. Honestly thought i was going to have a baby in tesco :haha: i had a bath and feel a bit better.

Im defo going to tidy up down there soon for reasons shell and natty said :blush:

I hope everyone is ok. Not long now, some of us will be full term in 3 weeks eeeekk!


----------



## readynwilling

I haven't stopped my brazillian waxes - so im good to go. I personally can't see to take care of it down there - so its easier to pay someone to do it for me :haha: I don't know if J would have been concieved if i hadn't of started getting the hair removed :rofl: so i figure i might as well keep it up.


----------



## codegirl

GD is caused by hormones that are created by the placenta. This means that GD "resolves" as soon as the placenta is delivered. Also a reason why, if our sugars drop low without a good reason, it can be a warning sign that placental degridation has begun and it's time to get checked.

They do encourage GD patients to have their sugars checked post birth as in rare cases we might develop Type 2 but that's really because we have "lazy" pancreases in the first place (and that would be why our pancreases couldn't keep up with the hormones the placenta made) and so are at a higher risk for developing Type 2. GD is just a "heads up" and not a cause of women developing Type 2.

I can't even imagine how hard this must be as a Type 1 diabetic. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> I haven't stopped my brazillian waxes - so im good to go. I personally can't see to take care of it down there - so its easier to pay someone to do it for me :haha: I don't know if J would have been concieved if i hadn't of started getting the hair removed :rofl: so i figure i might as well keep it up.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you are a brave woman!!!! i had that done once as a practice run for my wedding. needless to say it was never done again, not even for my wedding. OUCH!!!!

from past experience i agree with shells and natty. will be doing some cleaning up from 35 weeks on. thats when my OB will start checking me every week. its bad enough my DH see's everything like it is now, thank heavens he doesnt care. he already knows i will have to enlist his help to fix everything up, he doesnt mind though. as it is now i hardly even shave my legs, cant hold my breath that long for it to be worth it :blush:


----------



## msarkozi

I have still been shaving down there....I try to hold my belly up so I can peek down there and see what is going on, but at this stage, I really don't care if it is perfect looking or not. I maybe shave my legs once a week. OH doesn't care, so it works out perfectly :)


----------



## braijackava

I think i will attempt to clean up a little before induction day just for the cleanliness factor. I usually shave, but it is just so hard now especially with the pelvic pain.


----------



## natty1985

Seems like we all took shaving for granted then ? Lol x 

I'm really proud of our march mummies were all approaching the full term Mark now really and not one premmie to date yet !! Doing really well fingers crossed all our beauties stay in there until it's safe x


----------



## readynwilling

I agree Natty! :hugs:

For whatever reason im able to shave my legs without too much trouble. But i never do HAHAHA. So i have a clean "lady" area, but hairy legs LOL


----------



## braijackava

I was thinking that the other day, no early babies in here (knock on wood). Thats pretty cool. I am sure we will all be begging for them to come out in a few weeks though.


----------



## blessedmomma

at least something is decent sara! :winkwink: more than i can say for myself...

natty i hadnt even thought of that, it is awesome no one has went early!

afm- my appts are weekly now that my fluid is low and will be having scans every week. this tues i will go in for my next appt and the tues after that my OB will start checking me for effacement and dilation, when my appts would have went to weekly anyways. hopefully i will have more fluid or at least the same amount and baby wont be stressed so he can stay in another week. i really want him in til march. 

my LO has started walking without help too yesterday! im so proud of him, such a big boy now!!! :cloud9:

how is everyone else feeling????

anyone have guesses at how much your baby will weigh at birth, or what day they will come, or any other statistics???


----------



## readynwilling

Blessed - thats very exciting about your Little guy walking. Must be kinda crazy with one just learning to walk and one just about to be born :hugs:

I have an u/s next wednesday to check and make sure she is still head down, and then i start my weekly appts. Do they check for effacement and dilation at every weekly appt?? I thought they just did more frequent "check ups"... but as this is my first i have no clue. Not looking forward to someone poking around in there once a week!


----------



## braijackava

I dont think they check women as much as they used to, due to the risk of infection from being checked to much. That is just what I have heard, since I have never made it far enough to be checked except in labor.

Had a million little black floaters in my vision this morning before I even got out of bed, which is another symptom of preeclampsia. So I took my BP and it was 140/77. Higher then its been before even with running around doing things. I really hope it doesnt get worse until I am closer to 37 weeks. I dont want to have to be on bedrest for 5 weeks with 3 other kids. No good that would be.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## membas#1

I have an ultrasound as well on Wednesday this week. Haven't had one since 20 weeks so will be nice to see LO. This is for my Advanced Maternal Age growth check. Nothing like that phrase to make you feel old...:haha:

But I'm excited to see baby girl and see how she's grown...

As for guesses on weight/arrival date etc...
Well I'm due about 21st or 23rd (depends who you ask), and DH thinks I'll be about week or week and half late, sigh. I think she'll come around 26th of March and weigh about 8.5. DH thinks she'll come around April 1-3 and weight about 9.5 or so. I hope I'm more accurate on weight than him :) Neither of us see her coming early, so we'd be surprised if she did...although you never know!


----------



## braijackava

For me I am going to say March 1st and 6 lbs 2 oz


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- my OB will check me every week to see if im progressing with dilation and effacement starting at 35 weeks. not all of my OB's have done this with every baby. i only know she will because i had her for my last pregnancy and thats what she did. plus i asked her last week at my appt to make sure cuz i would like to shave my legs first :haha: not sure how they do things there. and even the other 3 OB's i have used have all done things differently. im not looking forward to getting in the stirrups or getting checked, but i do want to know if im dilated or effaced at all, so i guess its worth being uncomfortable for a minute. 

brai- i hope your bp goes back down and baby can stay there a while longer and your pre-eclampsia stays at bay. would be nice if you could make it farther with this one! you dont have to worry about infection when getting checked unless your water breaks. hopefully you will make it that far!!!

membas- it will be nice for you to see her next week, yay! i hope your closer on your stats than your DH. thats a big baby he has you down for. i bet you will be ready to be done before then too!

i think mine will be about 7lbs 5oz and march 1st has been stuck in my head from the start. although if i make it to the 4th or 5th i will be induced.


----------



## braijackava

So took my BP again after taking a little nap. Walked to the bathroom then took it, so no strenuous activity or anything. First time was 145 over 83, took it on other arm and 165 over 63. So don't know quite what to think. Doctor never gave me any guidelines on when to call. I really don't want to call since it is weekend and they will just want me to go to l and d to get checked out. What to do, what to do?


----------



## readynwilling

Im gonna guess March 7th and 8lbs. 

Thanks Melissa (blessed) i will have to ask when i see the OB in a couple weeks. Its good to be prepared :haha:

:hugs: Brai. I hope you pe stays away :hugs:

My blood pressure was 100/70 on friday. Its actually lower than it has been (previous appt it was 110/70). Do they watch for it going too low? Im guessing they would, but not sure if that is a "condition" or not.


----------



## readynwilling

Brai - i would at least call! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- thats pretty high!!! my DH has a bp cuff here since he has gained so much weight and his bp went up enough to have to be on meds. his doesnt even get that high. i agree with sara i would at least call!!! better safe than sorry, baby might not be doing too good in there??? have you noticed any swelling or other symptoms?


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- just saw you had vision problems this morning too.....


----------



## braijackava

Its gone down since i have been laying on my left side for a bit. No swelling or anything else besides the spots this morning. Trying to decide if i should go to bed for the night and take it again in the morning, or call. I just have a feeling they will have me go in and i don't want to! I know i sound like a big selfish baby.


----------



## braijackava

Yeah the last couple times i have taken it it is pretty good. I am going to go to bed and see what it is like tomorrow. If it stays down i will call during regular office hours on monday, if it goes up again tomorrow i will call then.


----------



## blessedmomma

you dont sound selfish hun. if you call they will surely tell you to come in. they cant really give advice over the phone without checking you out. i have learned that from previous experiences. you know how you feel better than anyone, trust your instincts. i hope your ok though. if your previous track record says anything you will probably end up delivering early. i hope your bp comes down and stays anyways though...

:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Thanks! My old ob always said to call if its over 140 over 90 and it doesn't go down after laying on your left side for a while. It has gone down and stayed there the last couple times i took it, so i am not to worried. From my past experience at this stage they would just have me come in for a few hours and monitor me then send me home. If it was higher i would call for sure. I will call by monday for sure just to give them the heads up. I just have really bad timing. Last time i had to go in was christmas day. And now tomorrow is the day we are going to celebrate my sons birthday at the mall of america with his friends. I am thinking i might have hubby push me around in a wheelchair. Haha


----------



## Tanikit

Brai I would probably call in when it suits you (but please don't let it get higher and get lots of rest!) You should always use the same arm to take blood pressure as it can differ quite significantly from one to the other - which one does the doctor normally use? That is pretty high - check fetal movements all the time too!

My baby dropped last night but seems to have disengaged again this morning - I thought second pregnancies dropped later so got a bit of a fright last night when it happened. Can they keep dropping and coming back up a few times? Seems a bit strange.

Brai hope your son has a good birthday. 

Ready they will not worry much about low blood pressure unless you are fainting with it and even then they can't do much - the girl next to me in hospital was at 95/52 and she was as far pregnant as we are now and while they commented on it they didn't worry at all.


----------



## braijackava

Baby is wiggling away, so that is a good thing!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls

I have 21st feb in my head for mine! im guessing 8lbs 13 oz - small for me maybe wishful thinking lol ....

Girls i have my first 'proper' craving i thought i was odd cuse not really craved much bar chocolate lol this pregnancy this morning i woke up i had to have pancakes! i mean HAD too its nuts and thank god we had everything in to make some lol just sat here and eaten 4 mmmmm!!!!! just thought id share lol anyone else had cravings??

34 weeks today wooohhoooo!!! i still think baby is transverse he does not wanna drop into my pelvis which is worrying me cuse he has 2 weeks to turn otherwise they will look at c-section and i do not want that! x


----------



## Tanikit

Brai glad your baby is moving well.

Shell's no cravings at the moment - though pancakes do sound good.

I am guessing February 18th weighing 8 pounds 2 ounces though earlier and lighter would also be good.


----------



## Anababe

mmm pancakes yum!! Ive not really had any proper food cravings. My biggest craving has been for sponges.. yes as in the bath kind LOL! First it was just smelling them but now I just sit and chew them, i even have extra baths during the day just for 'that' sponge smell :rofl: weird!

Shells how come they are only giving you until 36 weeks for baby to turn? My first was breech until 38 weeks and he turned on his own. Theres things they can try though to turn them before opting for c-sec, if you really dont want one they cant make you do anything you dont want :flower:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ah na they just said that if he hasnt turned by 36 weeks will get me up to see the consultant to discuss trying to turn him however i do not wanna have that procedure done i keep reading how painful it is! i think its more cuse hes transverse mainly not breech and baring in mind im measuring a couple weeks ahead with big babies they will prob take that into consideration... at the moment im just on all 4's all the time trying to get him to move its soooooooooo uncomfortable!!! normally mine have engaged by now its a very sereal thing having such a high bump at this stage!


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

Just checking in - I apologize to write and run but i'll have to read back over the last few posts later today. I finally convinced hubby and we're going for our 3D today at 12:30!! I'm so excited to see our little guy!! I will report back! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## rottpaw

braijackava said:


> Ok here is the question. I am deciding if i want to take the effort to shave down there for delivery day. What's everyones take on this?

:rofl: I don't usually do more than trim down there, but for the birth (based on recommendations of other moms) I plan to trim it more closely so it's no so messy. Hubby is *ecstatic* to help with this project :haha: :haha: and keeps asking when he will be allowed to do so!!! :rofl:!!!


----------



## braijackava

140/89 this morning straight out of bed..... I know I know I need to call the doctor. Which I will do promptly on my way home from DS's birthday tonight.
Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, sorry its high again, hope the dr can help you get it back down so bubs can stay put for a bit longer.

So tired at the moment, I did read everyones posts but can't for the life of me remember apologies. Went for a bath earlier and promptly fell asleep - kept waking myself up snoring though (lol).

Hope everyone is doing well, take care


----------



## membas#1

i had a craving last night for ice cream...i mean i've wanted ice cream before, but i made a 10:30pm run to the ice cream parlor (which thankfully is open til 11pm), and got strawberry and vanilla scoop. ice cream lady commented that those flavors were not my usual :haha: i have a usual at the ice cream parlor....we have been going there 4 years, at least 2 times a month, and she's right, typically my usual involves some sort of chocolate but baby wanted strawberry and mama wanted vanilla :)

might be reconsidering my decision to not trim down below--after hearing all talk about the mess etc...DH will be glad to help, but he'll go overboard, I know it....always wanting me to take a little more off....i'll have to keep an eye on him if I let him help....


----------



## membas#1

Brai, sorry your BP is high again. Probably best to get it checked out--good luck


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! hope everyone is as well as can be today :hugs:

brai- i hope everything works out. sorry your bp is going up again. mine is always low. but like tanikit said, my OB doesnt seemed concerned at all so im not worried. hope you can keep us updated.

shells- thats funny about the snoring. i never snore but have awoke making weird noises when im pregnant. like im humming in my sleep or something? hope you get some rest

angela- that is soooo funny. my DH is the same way. like a kid in a candy store. 

tanikit- i honestly dont know if they can engage and disengage. i guess anything is possible. mine is even lower than he was. it hurts so bad. i cant walk without waddling all the time now, used to just be at the end of the day. i can barely walk at all without getting a back ache and a ton of lower pressure in my pelvis. forget going up and down the stairs. my DH had to take over laundry duties til LO gets here.

sorry if i missed anyone.... preggo brain is really kicking in. im sure that not sleeping much is not helping either.


----------



## braijackava

I gave in and called the doc. She said its not urgent enough where i need to go in now, but they want to see me tomorrow. So i am relieved.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai good luck for tomorrow then - hope they can sort it out so baby gets a bit extra time inside.

Blessed, yup I am also waddling a lot now and feel so slow. Overdid it again today and then landed up just crying cause I was sore and emotional and hormonal - then everyone thinks its the sugars that are low (which it is often but not always)

Finally started packing my bag today and found out there are a couple more things I need and then I went low half way through so didn't finish anyway. Will try and do the rest tomorrow and then I think I will feel a bit better. Also need to sort out the last few things in the nursery so that I feel more organised.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Brai!

I think they can engage then disengage if they have enough room to move, as OB was sure she was engaged 2 weeks ago, but now wonders if shes breech and sending me for an u/s :dohh:

I started my bag too. I had bought some Maternity Pads and disposable underwear a couple weeks ago. I put it in my suitcase today. I was also at Walmart looking for travel size toiletries... and i found a womens and a mens travel set for $5 each!! Each one has toothbrush, toothpaste, mouthwash, shave cream, razor, shampoo, conditioner, body wash, & body lotion in it!! They were perfect! So i put them and a 2 pack of chapstick in the suitcase too. That is as far as my bag packing is going for now... Im on a hunt for some cheap pj's for the hospital. Just a cotton set with the top that buttons (for easy bf access) one set will likely be garbage when im all done with it, but i also want a set for after the birth.


----------



## rottpaw

membas#1 said:


> i had a craving last night for ice cream...i mean i've wanted ice cream before, but i made a 10:30pm run to the ice cream parlor (which thankfully is open til 11pm), and got strawberry and vanilla scoop. ice cream lady commented that those flavors were not my usual :haha: i have a usual at the ice cream parlor....we have been going there 4 years, at least 2 times a month, and she's right, typically my usual involves some sort of chocolate but baby wanted strawberry and mama wanted vanilla :)
> 
> might be reconsidering my decision to not trim down below--after hearing all talk about the mess etc...DH will be glad to help, but he'll go overboard, I know it....always wanting me to take a little more off....i'll have to keep an eye on him if I let him help....

Membas my hubby is EXACTLY the same way and I am still plotting how I can control him when I can't see what he's doing LOL!


----------



## membas#1

anyone else do much crafting? i've crafted a few things for LO, and decided today to get started working on her quilt...this is what i decided to do--bought this lovely material this summer and thought it would be perfect for boy or girl...just bright colors, and lovely looking fruit and veggies! :) makes my mouth water a bit....still need to sew together the pieces and cut more to make it bigger, but this is the start. Not sure of this arrangement in particular but just put it together quickly to see what it would look like....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6190.jpg
File size: 74.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6195.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

membas- that is lovely!!! i wish i was craftier...

sara- i hope your LO isnt breech! if it makes you feel any better i had one that was breech at 41 weeks. when they went to induce at 41+4 he was head down and ready. barely missed a section that day. wasnt my first either though, dont know if that mattered


----------



## readynwilling

Very cute Membas - i do crafty stuff... i made some baby blocks yesterday for the nursery... but most of my craftiness is in the kitchen LOL i decorate cakes! I love the fabric you picked.


----------



## blessedmomma

those are adorable sara


----------



## membas#1

super cute sara! i want to take the extra material i have and make her some fabric blocks--stuff them with pillow filling or something...


----------



## readynwilling

Thats a good idea Membas!


----------



## blessedmomma

that is a good idea membas. the most i have made was some stuff for my wedding back in the day... and some pillows for my kids. i wish i had more time to learn some stuff. i used to knit and crochet before i had my first, but havent done that for years.


----------



## readynwilling

i started to knit a sweater for my bf who's little girl was born in oct 27. I started it in june... knitted 1/3 of the sweater... and its still only 1/3 of the way done, and she is 3 months old so i doubt it would even fit if i finished it LOL. I get frusterated when knitting cause my cats play with yarn :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies, I'm late to the 3D party, but we got our 3D done today and I am so excited to share our first pics of little guy!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







4D Ultarasound 010.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8









4D Ultarasound 004.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7









4D Ultarasound 014.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

awww i bet its adorable to watch them though. i love cats, they are so funny and ornery. we had 2 when we first got married. they were the only cats ever that were afraid of mice :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh angela he is an angel!!!!!! look at those cheeks!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Blessed! That was the first thing I noticed too - hubby's family tend to have round cheeks and I told hubby the baby looks just like his side of the family! So sweet! I love his little face!


----------



## readynwilling

So cute Angela! I wonder why there is such great details in the nose and lips and not the eyes... none of my 3d pics have eye detail either!

I get that they are closed, but they all seem almost blurry to me.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Sara! I'm not sure, either. I asked if they ever catch them with their eyes opened, and she said yes. We actually saw a quick moment on our video where our little guy had his eyes open, but it was very brief, and I didn't see a lot of clear detail then either. Not sure if it's just because the closed eyes are pretty smooth surfaces, or what. 

I love the 3D's though. So fun!!


----------



## msarkozi

beautiful Angela. I love his chubby little cheeks:) 

speaking of cats, anyone know how to remove cat hair from my blanket?! I just washed/dried it (including on air fluff), but there is still a bunch of cat hair on it......my one cat seems to shed pretty badly


----------



## braijackava

Such a cute 3d pic! Our little man would never cooperate to let us see his face on our two ultrasounds. Hopefully we get one more at the doctor so we can see his face.


----------



## membas#1

really cute angela! i love his cheeks!


----------



## pinkycat

Beautifull pics Rottpaw.

I love the things you are making girls, i so wish i was creative.

MW this morning, BP is on the way up 140/85 but not enough to go hospital she said :shrug: 

My pram is coming a week on wednesday and im so excited :happydance:


----------



## Aunty E

Use a window squeegee or the sticky side of duct tape for cat hair. We have a special cat hair squeegee thing, it's great for carpets :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all, 

Brai - hope your dr app goes well and your BP has settled or is at least managable

Chrissie - glad the BP isn't high enough to go to hospital for but sorry its on its way up hope the rest of your MW app went well.

Rottpaw, great pics, we have a scan next Sat but not expecting any pics at the end as its to see if we can locate the umbilical cord

AFM - also had a MW app at 11:30 everything fine, not seeing her again until 38 weeks which is a bit scary, gut instinct is that I won't make that appointment so we shall wait and see.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls!!

I was just sat here thinking.... ive got a few bump buddies here and i dont have any mobile numbers to text for when little one appears lol.... i assume thats what most do? i understood that as bump buddies?.... so someone can announce the birth etc....
Anyway if one of my bump buddies would like to private message me - oh and im UK by the way not sure if all of you are Uk or not? lol


----------



## 2nd time

rottpaw said:


> Okay ladies, I'm late to the 3D party, but we got our 3D done today and I am so excited to share our first pics of little guy!! :happydance::happydance:

they are fantastic pics what a peaceful baby but not for long i bet


----------



## 2nd time

just got phil and ted explorer double kit and rain covr for 300 pound thanks to my friend who works for a big chain store got 25 % discount yehhhh


----------



## pinkycat

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi girls!!
> 
> I was just sat here thinking.... ive got a few bump buddies here and i dont have any mobile numbers to text for when little one appears lol.... i assume thats what most do? i understood that as bump buddies?.... so someone can announce the birth etc....
> Anyway if one of my bump buddies would like to private message me - oh and im UK by the way not sure if all of you are Uk or not? lol


I was thinking the same thing. I will PM you now if i can figure out how :wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies! I love the pics and can't wait to meet him!!


----------



## blessedmomma

think my LO is even lower today... guess i will ask tomorrow at OB appt.

it keeps feeling like i seriously need to pee constantly. but i go and barely pee or nothing at all. my lower back is aching so much i can barely walk. its going to be an uncomfortable day i can already tell


----------



## MumtoJ

Rottpaw / Chrissie

Have just sent you my contact details, would love yours back.

If anyone needs a bump buddie please let me know as I'd be happy to have some more.

Would be interesting to go through the list on the front page and see who is still around. We've said that theres not been any early arrivals but maybe we've just missed them ...


----------



## braijackava

Mumtoj i have no bump buddies. I would love one, but i am in the us. Don't know if that matters.


----------



## natty1985

i dont think i have any uk bump buddies that are still around :(


----------



## natty1985

apart from KNS of course :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, shouldn't matter - may just be a time lag if you "pop" in the middle on my night before I get the message onto here ... will add you to my sig and send across my details

ETA - Sorry Natty your message must have come up as I was typing - will add you too.


----------



## kns

Yeah natty how could you forget us lol. Yeah not heard of anyone due in this group had theirs yet. 5 have been born I think in feb mums group and they were a while ago x


----------



## blessedmomma

i wonder what will happen after we all have our babies????

does this thread keep going as we talk about our LO's growing up or is that just it and we run into each other on the baby messages?

if anyone wants to pm me with info i will send mine back. im in US, but if that doesnt matter to someone...


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> i wonder what will happen after we all have our babies????
> 
> does this thread keep going as we talk about our LO's growing up or is that just it and we run into each other on the baby messages?
> 
> if anyone wants to pm me with info i will send mine back. im in US, but if that doesnt matter to someone...

i know what you mean it feels like you are all my friends and shortly we will be leaving school or somthing lol we should set up a march mummies 2011 graduates thread


----------



## kns

Yeah do we all move to another thread as can't just stop can it x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> Yeah do we all move to another thread as can't just stop can it x

there is a parenting thread we could move one everyone has had baby thats my suggestion any way


----------



## pinkycat

2nd time said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> Yeah do we all move to another thread as can't just stop can it x
> 
> there is a parenting thread we could move one everyone has had baby thats my suggestion any wayClick to expand...

That's what I was thinking! We could go through the colic, sleepless nights etc with our LO's are here, together.

Iv been reading through the beginning of the thread, we all sounded terrified LOL we were all so worried and praying for sticky beans.
I was laughing at Natty and my obsession with them digi prego tests :haha: seems like so long ago

If anyone wants to add me as a bump buddy feel free xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks pinky got ya info sent you a pm back...

I think when we have had the babies we move to the parenting section i dunno if admin do it or we make a new thread godness knows? .... i was part of aug 10 but lost my bubba but i still get updates the threads still very much active just been put over to the parenting section now.

Anyones babies prefer one side? my baby is driving me mad he likes it over the left and i feel everything over that side and he feels soooo squished!!!


----------



## membas#1

Brai and Blessed--I too am in the US, if you want to exchange info for text messages for when the time comes let me know....

Lady-K is still on here and she's my bump buddy, but we haven't exchanged any info but keep in touch through journals, and the other person listed on my sig as my bump buddy, haven't seen her around.


----------



## mumconfused

Hey, wow only just discovered this thread. Im due 12th March with a little boy :) Cant wait!


----------



## braijackava

I will pm personal info when i can get on my computer instead of my phone. As for the signatures, i am brain dead on how to do those. I am on my phone now. Went into the doctor and my BP was not too bad, so they just said keep and eye on it and come back next week. On the other hand my hip is killing me! Going to a basketball game tonight with the fam, would rather lay in bed but i am sure it will be fun. I don't know if you guys remember me bitching about my husbands horrible new boss? Anyways i guess he was out driving drunk and rolled his truck and broke his back and his neck. I feel bad for his wife, but he is a miserable man and karma is a bitch.


----------



## rottpaw

mumconfused said:


> Hey, wow only just discovered this thread. Im due 12th March with a little boy :) Cant wait!

Welcome! You are one day different due date than me! :happydance:

We're all getting close!


----------



## MumtoJ

Welcome mumconfused


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome momconfused!!!! we are still getting new people, thats crazy! 

membas- i have a limited time frame each day to take my shower while DH keeps the kiddies busy so i need to get in there. but when i get out i will pm you. i didnt know you were in the US! i never hear from some of my buddys either.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Everyone. I think we can keep hanging out in here until everyone has had their LO's then we can all move over to the parenting section together.


----------



## msarkozi

I have been crampy all day :( 

I had my weekly prenatal appt this morning, and all I know for now is that he will induce me at 39 weeks due to the diabetes. He said that he was rushed and didn't have time today to get the proper measurements, so when I see him again in 2 weeks, he will actually do it instead of guessing :wacko: So in 2 weeks, he might change his mind and bump up the induction or decide it is a c section. 

He said baby has dropped though, and my fundal measurement has gone from 40 last week to 37 this week. He said it could be from the baby changing positions or dropping.....I had the swab this morning as well, so we will see if that comes back positive or negative at my appointment next week with my regular doctor.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry I have been missing so long! hope all you ladies are doing great!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Sammy there you are! 

Melissa I am sorry about the cramps. My last visit to my doc was similarly rushed. This most recent visit we saw a different doc (in case she is on when we deliver) and she was great, but yeah, for a couple weeks there I felt kind of ignored by my docs!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats how I felt today at my appt. doctor was in and out in 10 minutes didnt even get to talk to him about my visit to L&D


----------



## msarkozi

cramps seem to be better now, thank goodness. I hate feeling rushed at the doctors....I have been constipated now too, and I didn't get to talk to him about that at all. I was debating about making an appt on Wednesday with my doctor when he is in Town again, but I figure I may as well just wait until Monday since I have an appt then


----------



## Tanikit

Hi again Sammy.

Welcome mumconfused!

We pay quite a lot to see our doctors so they daren't appear rushed but I do find I need to write down the questions if I want to slow him down. This next appointment probably will be quite quick as it seems to be just a wait now til they can decide what day to induce on. So Melissa you have 4 weeks or less now too?


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi Sammy nice to see you around here again!

Quick question just realised the MW has put 5/5 engaged on my notes, does that mean he's fully engaged?? - was juggling DS who was cranky as full of cold at the appointment so wasn't really listening to it all maybe as carefully as I should...


----------



## Nixilix

I think midwives use different ways of engagement - it could be that there is 5/5 palpable still with 0/5 means she can't feel any so it's engaged. Or it would be 5/5 engaged and 0/5 means it's not engaged at all.... Depends which way she phrases it!


----------



## Nixilix

They say if it's your 2nd baby they tend not to engage until labour begins... But I'm only on baby one so not sure!! Xx


----------



## 2nd time

silly question 

can you baby move too much 

mine has been running around in there constantly for over 18 hours i mean like 30 plus movements per min its crazy my belly looks like its full of aliens and its making me sick


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> silly question
> 
> can you baby move too much
> 
> mine has been running around in there constantly for over 18 hours i mean like 30 plus movements per min its crazy my belly looks like its full of aliens and its making me sick

A lot of people say no - but if your worried give your MW a call, I know mine says any significant change in movement - especially lack of - but doesn't discount a significant increase. Worse case they say its nothing.


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- thats how mine goes. i dont feel rushed but i have all these questions that if i dont write them i forget to ask. i usually go over all my questions i have been thinking of with DH before i leave. i have to remember to take his paternity leave paper work in today. 

with the scan getting my OB concerned due to low fluid, minimal movements, and erratic heart beats, then having a non-stress test on top of that i completely forgot. now i have to go in every week for scans and non-stress tests, as of this week if anything goes wrong she will induce immediately. hopefully he will be ok. i have sat on my butt and drank plenty of water just as she asked.

2nd time- it cant hurt to call or get checked out. i was told if baby starts to move a ton it could be in distress, just like with lack of movements.

cathryn- i bet you are engaged. they say its less likely to engage til labor with subsequent pregnancies, but not as rare as some think. my baby was almost completely engaged at 30 weeks which surprised me. he even feels lower now, like he is gonna fall out. i have so much pressure lower down i want to cry sometimes


----------



## MumtoJ

Definately feels like bubs is engaged, there is so much pressure and it's very tender, was nearly in tears when the MW was checking bubs position. Have a scan on Sat so will be able to see then although I know he can dis-engage as well at this point so who knows.

Hope your app goes well Melissa, and that bubs is still nice and happy in there.


----------



## readynwilling

The way i was told was that if baby is 5/5 engaged that means the dr can feel 100% of the head out of the pelvis. when they are 3/5 engaged they can feel 3/5 of the head out of the pelvis (so 20% engaged) and at 0/5th the baby is down there and the dr/mw cant feel baby's head at all out of the pelvis (100% ready to go) But if they mean palpable its the opposite. So 1/5 would mean only 20% of the head is in the pelvis, 3/5th would be 60% in the pelvis and 5/5 means 100% in the pelvis. 

I would think its more uncommon for a dr to use palpable stats rather then engaged stats but i dunno :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah i dunno either. my OB's have always used station to explain it to me how low baby was, but maybe they did and i just never paid attention?

how are you doing today sara?


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

Based on the discomfort you are describing, I am hoping my little guy stays head down (which he finally is, thank God) but doesn't engage till a bit later LOL! 

All I need is something else uncomfortable right now! I only slept an hour at a time last night from reflux. It was a "three tums" night and even with that I was still awake at 4 with heartburn and reflux. Bleh! 

Anyway, it's a rainy and cold Tuesday here so I'm off to shower and haul myself into work for what is sure to be a crazy day. I am SO thankful I am on countdown to a break from work!! 5 weeks and four days to go at most!


----------



## braijackava

Blessed hope all goes well at your appt and baby stays put for longer!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks brai- im thinking he will. my biggest concern is that i have had some times when i have gotten up and felt wet in my drawers. i know i hadnt peed myself and it didnt seem like cm or anything. hopefully i dont have a small tear or something. i hate to go in to l&d and feel like an idiot if it was nothing though. want to tell my OB today, but i dont know if she will make me go or if she can check at her office. i would think that if i had a tear i would start contractions or get an infection or something though and havent had any of that so dont think they are. what the heck is it though???

had my water break with my first dd at 6 months and got an infection. she was born at 38 weeks very ill. only other experience i have had with it was my last pregnancy when they broke at 38+6. they had to start contractions in hospital. both times had a big gush though so dont know what it would be like to leak out.


----------



## braijackava

Its probably worth mentioning. I am sure she can either check, or if you have to go to L&D it would probably be pretty quick. I know if your like me thats the last place you want to go, especially with other kids to take care of. But it might make you feel better to know for sure.
I am going to go back to bed for a bit, now that my boys are at school and my DD is still sleeping. Had really bad pelvic pain last night everytime I rolled over. Later today grocery shopping, and I have to go pick up a Christmas tree someone is giving us and look at my shower invite!


----------



## msarkozi

Tanikit - yep 4 or less weeks for me now :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i think im gonna look into finding a way to check at home. i will still tell her since i have to go in today anyways, but would rather check at home if possible. the other kids are my issue. if its quick i dont mind. just dont want to sit in there for hours and get told nothings wrong, seems like a waste..

melissa- its good to have an end in sight. i know if i get to 39 weeks my OB will induce if i want her to. its nice to know i have 5 weeks or less now. although i want him in there til march and would be easier to induce with 4 others to worry about, planned would be nice...


----------



## msarkozi

I totally agree, planned would be much nicer! Then I don't have to worry about trying to track down OH from work (especially if he ends up in an area that there is no cell service!). I asked the doctor yesterday how the inducing would work as I wasn't really sure. So he told me it would most likely be a vaginal suppository, they would keep me in the hospital for a few hours to see how it is progressing. If it is coming along then they will keep me there.......if not, then I have to go get a hotel and wait things out (as it is an hour and a half drive back home and they don't want me going home). So, I am praying that it progresses quickly so we don't have to bother sitting around a hotel doing nothing but waiting......I wish he would have told me a date though that he plans on doing it, instead of just 39 weeks.....


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> I totally agree, planned would be much nicer! Then I don't have to worry about trying to track down OH from work (especially if he ends up in an area that there is no cell service!). I asked the doctor yesterday how the inducing would work as I wasn't really sure. So he told me it would most likely be a vaginal suppository, they would keep me in the hospital for a few hours to see how it is progressing. If it is coming along then they will keep me there.......if not, then I have to go get a hotel and wait things out (as it is an hour and a half drive back home and they don't want me going home). So, I am praying that it progresses quickly so we don't have to bother sitting around a hotel doing nothing but waiting......I wish he would have told me a date though that he plans on doing it, instead of just 39 weeks.....


I was induced like this ! x


----------



## Tanikit

I will be induced at 38 weeks and this hospital has a different policy to the last hispital - they insert the pessary at 04:00am and then leave us for 4 hours at which point the doctor comes to check - if nothing has happened then I can have a second pessary which will be checked again at 12:00 - if nothing happens by then then its time for a C-section as they don't waste time here and there is no time to sit around and wait. The baby must also be born by 20:00 that night giving time for a 16 hour labour if necessary and obviously they watch for signs of fetal distress too.

My other hospital was more strict - it was a 08:00am insertion of the pessary with 5 hours to show signs of progress (C-section if no signs, no second pessary given) and then 12 hours from start to baby being born (again baby had to have arrived by 20:00) Part of this is convenience for the doctor and hospital but it does fit in with the average time to dilate to 10cm and I gave birth in 12.5 hours last time (1.5 hours of pushing) so should be fine this time too. Either way if I go in a certain day for an induction then baby will for sure be born that day. I am still hoping for natural labour but baby better start getting ready then since she has to make an early arrival then :)


----------



## msarkozi

did you progress quickly Natty? or was it a long wait? I am guessing I am going to be a long wait.....just so many different things with this pregnancy, that I can see it being a long drawn out labour just to torture me! :(


----------



## msarkozi

ooooh, I want to come to your hospital instead!!! :)


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> ooooh, I want to come to your hospital instead!!! :)

My hospital is 8am first pessary, check in 4 hours , then second pessary then check in 4 hours then third then check in 4 hours if nothing has progressed then c section. 

Melissa i was v v lucky with finley i was 37 weeks with baby no 1 and told he would be here until Thursday (this was a tuesday) had the gel about 12 and she didnt check until roughly 6pm but at 3pm i was contracting in the restaurant of the hospital nothing major but i could feel it,, by 6pm i was 4cm and she broke my waters and sent me down to labour ward, fin was born by 10:33pm xx


----------



## msarkozi

I think I am going to inquire about receiving multiple pessaries, as that seems better then only receiving one and then waiting it out to see what happens. You would think that minimizing stress would be a good thing.


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa yes ask about multiple pessaries as at least then it feels like they are doing something - last time I had only one pessary and my waters broke 3 hours after insertion by themselves - I had a bit of back ache before that happened and then things moved fast from then. At 39 weeks the chance of it working is higher than earlier too so you should be fine.

Have been having quite uncomfortable BHs tonight - they haven't been so evident for more than a week now. Not much else going on though.


----------



## msarkozi

I am cramping pretty good again now....I'm going to go home from work at noon and then go get checked at the clinic after lunch


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> I totally agree, planned would be much nicer! Then I don't have to worry about trying to track down OH from work (especially if he ends up in an area that there is no cell service!). I asked the doctor yesterday how the inducing would work as I wasn't really sure. So he told me it would most likely be a vaginal suppository, they would keep me in the hospital for a few hours to see how it is progressing. If it is coming along then they will keep me there.......if not, then I have to go get a hotel and wait things out (as it is an hour and a half drive back home and they don't want me going home). So, I am praying that it progresses quickly so we don't have to bother sitting around a hotel doing nothing but waiting......I wish he would have told me a date though that he plans on doing it, instead of just 39 weeks.....

With Edward I was given Cervidel on Friday to help "ripen" the cervix. Then I got another insert on Saturday. On Sunday they broke my water and E was born @ 4:56 on Monday morning.

It was a loooong weekend :haha:



msarkozi said:


> I am cramping pretty good again now....I'm going to go home from work at noon and then go get checked at the clinic after lunch

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## msarkozi

ugh! I do not want a long weekend like that! I will be a complete mess!

Thanks, I am wondering if it is very painful braxton hicks?! I had the Strep B swab yesterday, but I wouldn't think that would cause all this cramping now?! Hopefully it didn't start anything.......It's starting to make me worry now, because I don't have my bags packed or the car seat installed! :wacko:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Wow its interesting to see how different inducing is....with my first my water broke around 9pm , went into labor and delivery around 11pm and was asked how often my contractions were...I didnt even know I was contracting. they left me in my labor suite would only come in to check bp every hour and got my IV fluids started. around 7am they started me on pitocin. I labored for a total of 24 hours, fully dilated by 9:00pm the next night and only started pushing around 930 baby was born at 9:51pm


----------



## braijackava

My first i was given the cervidil at about 8pm and left to sleep at hospital overnight. I started contracting that night and they started pitocin that morning. I had him aaround 4 pm that day. The second and third my cervix must have been ripe already cause no cervidil. My second they started pitocin i want to say around 10am? Had him at 7pm i believe. Haha i swear the more kids you have the less you remember. My third i started contracting very painfully about 2 min after they started pitocin and she was born at 1130am


----------



## braijackava

oh sorry the pitocin with my daughter was started at 830am, so 3 hours from start to finish. They say some women can just smell the pitocin enter the room and go into labor. I guess that is how i am. That is why i am glad for the induction this time. Otherwise i might end up giving birth at home!


----------



## Tanikit

My baby has dropped again - wonder if that was from the BHs or not - it has been quite sore but the BHs seem to have calmed down again now and baby is still low. I think this little one is going to play me now since this is the second time she has dropped so not expecting her to stay where she is - has anyone had babies drop and then disengage again and how long can they keep this up?

Wow induction stories do differ a lot - seems to be a lot of ways of doing it.


----------



## codegirl

Induction also depends on how "ready" you are. I was 41 +5 with an unripe cervix. There was a lot of "pre work" (Cervidal) just to get my cervex to a point that a v birth could even have a chance of success.

I was sent home after each insertion of Cervidal which was nice, what I didn't know was I actually start labour friday night. I had back labour and wasn't expecting that so I thought I was just having some "lower back pain". Even went for a massage on Saturday :haha: Sunday morning I wasn't coping so well and my doula says "honey, your in LABOUR" :shock:

I did get a "drip" at some point during active labour after I got the epi but I don't remember that much.

They broke my water to induce me because I refused the drip. I was attempting to have as "natural" a birth as I could.

Thus the reason why I'm stuggling with the planned induction at 39 weeks.


PS It was worth EVERY SECOND... E is such a light in my world!:cloud9: :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, my sister was induced at 41 weeks and it took a lot longer to start working than mine at 38 weeks. My mother however was induced at 37 weeks with her final child and it also took a while to work (there was no medical reason for this one) I don't have a choice with the diabetes since it becomes too dangerous to wait longer - else its C-section at the same time anyway and I want to try for more natural.

What I want to know is how would I know if I went into labour naturally since I have only ever been induced - how much can you miss before you HAVE to know?


----------



## blessedmomma

the one time i was induced i was 41+4 and was started on pitocin at about 7-7:30am. he was born at 1:53pm. wasnt long at all, but was walking around dilated to 3cm and 80% effaced for two weeks. on top of that had my membranes stripped 3 times, or sweeps done, whichever you call it depending on where your from.

just got back from OB and my amniotic fluid is down from 8 to 5. im officially diagnosed now as some weird diagnosis for it. got sent to the hospital to get a NST done to check on baby and get checked to see if my waters were leaking. baby seems to be doing ok, just not moving much. waters are not leaking. if they had been i would have been given steroids for baby's lungs and induced in 3 days. since my fluids are low though i will be induced at 37 weeks, or 3 weeks from now.


----------



## natty1985

Blessed so sorry your going through a rough time :( xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun! im so nervous about having him in 3 weeks, but thankful it wont be this friday!!! at least he will have a better chance of having his lungs done in 3 weeks


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AWW Blessed~ Glad to hear you waters arent leaking and you dont have to be induced this Fri....scary. Hopefully the next three weeks go smooth...will be keeping you in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well little Jonathan has definitely taken a nose dive this last week here is my 25 week bump shot and today's 31 week bump shot
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1









31 weeks dropped.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rottpaw

Melissa honey I am so sorry the fluid is still declining; do they know why, or where it's going if it's not leaking? 

As long as they are keeping an eye on him he should be fine. Seems like someone else on here (maybe Natty?) had an issue early on with low fluid levels, but baby has been fine. 

Hugs!!


----------



## blessedmomma

wow sammy! looks like he is dropping!!!! and thank you for the prayers!

thanks angela- she said she isnt sure why its dropping. even said that sometimes it just does that for no reason. never happened to me before. they checked everything about him and only thing that doesnt look ok is his fluid, his movements, and sometimes his heartbeat. he isnt moving much, but hopefully he is just calm. and his hb was up and down but she said it wasnt too much of a concern to her for now. just really his fluid. they checked everything that could effect it, his cord, kidneys, bladder, size, breathing movements, etc. she cant explain it. i just have to keep going in every week for scans.

they did check me at the hospital and i am dilated to 1 cm and 20% effaced already. she said my cervix is very soft too. this is usual for me though, and after 4 other pregnancies probably normal for anyone! im usually dilated to 3 or 4 and quite effaced by the time labor starts...


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa / Blessed - sorry to hear the fluid has dropped again, but pleased they are letting your little man cook for a bit longer yet. 

Sammy - nice bump, definately dropped though

Natty - how did your app go did they give you results there and then or do you have to wait?

Melissa - how did you get on at the clinic? has the cramping settled down?

Im off to bed as in lots of discomfort tonight so can see it taking me a while to fall asleep.

take care all


----------



## braijackava

Blessed my daughter was induced at 37 weeks, and she was just fine. Hopefully the next 3 weeks go smoothly as well as the delivery.


----------



## membas#1

blessedmomma said:


> the one time i was induced i was 41+4 and was started on pitocin at about 7-7:30am. he was born at 1:53pm. wasnt long at all, but was walking around dilated to 3cm and 80% effaced for two weeks. on top of that had my membranes stripped 3 times, or sweeps done, whichever you call it depending on where your from.
> 
> just got back from OB and my amniotic fluid is down from 8 to 5. im officially diagnosed now as some weird diagnosis for it. got sent to the hospital to get a NST done to check on baby and get checked to see if my waters were leaking. baby seems to be doing ok, just not moving much. waters are not leaking. if they had been i would have been given steroids for baby's lungs and induced in 3 days. since my fluids are low though i will be induced at 37 weeks, or 3 weeks from now.

:hugs: blessed, sorry your fluids have dropped more. i am glad to hear baby is doing ok and that they'll be keeping an eye on you.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Cathryn. I just got home from the clinic not too long ago. I was hooked up to the machine for a couple hours to be monitored. She said I am having contractions, but she doesn't know if they are true or not. I might also have a UTI which could be causing it. The doctor is here tomorrow morning, and she wants the doctor to take a look at the readings and possibly hook me up to the machine again for a bit in the morning. I inquired about getting a doctor note as well to stop working, and they agreed it was a good thing. So I have to monitor the cramps tonight, and if they become worse or starts to have a pattern, I need to phone tonight. So I guess we will see what the doctor says tomorrow morning........

Melissa - just take this time to prepare for the 3 weeks......your little man will be fine :hugs: and take the positive in knowing that you are going to be snuggling him right away :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks girls! its good to know he should be ok at 37 weeks. we have been making plans all night about what day to shoot for, what to do with kids, etc. will be 37 weeks the week of valentines day so probably gonna ask to schedule for that weekend. its all of a sudden very real...

melissa- i hope your contractions settle down and you dont have a UTI. i got checked for one today too, even though i know i dont have one. when will you be 39 weeks?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

msarkozi said:


> Thanks Cathryn. I just got home from the clinic not too long ago. I was hooked up to the machine for a couple hours to be monitored. She said I am having contractions, but she doesn't know if they are true or not. I might also have a UTI which could be causing it. The doctor is here tomorrow morning, and she wants the doctor to take a look at the readings and possibly hook me up to the machine again for a bit in the morning. I inquired about getting a doctor note as well to stop working, and they agreed it was a good thing. So I have to monitor the cramps tonight, and if they become worse or starts to have a pattern, I need to phone tonight. So I guess we will see what the doctor says tomorrow morning........
> 
> Melissa - just take this time to prepare for the 3 weeks......your little man will be fine :hugs: and take the positive in knowing that you are going to be snuggling him right away :)

Msarkozi hope the contractions stop soon for you keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you feeling sammy?


----------



## msarkozi

I have about 25-27 days left until I hit 39 weeks. I would rather they induce at 38 weeks though, seeming how they say it's about half a pound per week that they gain. Inducing one week early won't make much of a difference in size, and that's the reason they are inducing.....


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> how are you feeling sammy?

I feel like my stomach is going to rip open....lol cant believe I have 6 weeks till I'm considered full term but maximum 9 weeks...yikes I cant picture getting any bigger, i have no more skin to stretch....lol. But I think little Jonathan is having fun he was quiet most of today and now he's having one of the "Alien" moments where he fills like hes going to pop out my stomach....lol

How are you feeling?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anyone else hate having clothes touching their bump? the last couple of days I have literally been walking around with my shirt under my breast off the bump cause I cant stand having it covered


----------



## blessedmomma

i am ok sammy. was all wound up earlier, but my DH is very calm all the time. he is so peaceful that it rubs off on me. i guess one of us needs to be right? so after praying with him and talking about things, im calm now.

at night i cant stand my pajama pants touching me sometimes. makes me all itchy, its so annoying.

melissa-i hope they do you at 38 weeks. still no clue as to whether they are gonna section you or not? 

i have been googling things for a minute to see how much lungs are mature at 37 weeks. seems promising, so im not gonna worry.


----------



## membas#1

I think at 37 weeks LO will be fine blessed as far as lungs go. I've known lots of 36 week babies that didn't get steroid shots and were fine. I'm glad DH was able to calm you some and you are feeling more peaceful now. Beware of google though, sometimes you read things that can really make you more anxious. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Sammy--I get tired of clothes too touching my belly...it doesn't yet drive me nuts or itch but waistbands etc...are annoying to me...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

glad to hear I'm not the only one with clothes touching belly issues....rubbing baby oil on bump to see if that will help with the itching


----------



## membas#1

pure coconut oil works wonders. i use it each morning or night in the shower right when i'm about finished...it really helps with the itching! and smells really really good :)


----------



## blessedmomma

membas#1 said:


> Sammy--I get tired of clothes too touching my belly...it doesn't yet drive me nuts or itch but waistbands etc...are annoying to me...

LOL- i cant stand waistbands either! i have to wear my pants under my tummy or i just cant stand it and they cant be too tight still yet...
i cant even wear those big maternity panties that cover your tummy. i had to buy some low-rise panties that were a couple sizes too big to wear.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

membas#1 said:


> pure coconut oil works wonders. i use it each morning or night in the shower right when i'm about finished...it really helps with the itching! and smells really really good :)

where do you buy pure coconut oil at? I'll have to give that a try


----------



## membas#1

see i like the over the tummy pants if they are the nice really elastic stuff...i have some of both and i find the low waist/under belly ones drive me nuts if i'm sitting at my desk because LO is constantly hitting at the band...it cuts right across where some part of her is and she doesn't like it! but when i get home i quickly put on my comfy pants that have no waistband, just a draw string, and i barely tie it...DH thinks it's funny because he can walk by pretty easily and pull my pants down because they are so lose! :)


----------



## membas#1

i get pure coconut oil at one of our local grocery stores--it's easier found at more natural food stores..it's in the food section/oils. it's a solid at room temp, so you scoop some out and rub it in your hands and it turns liquid. i also put a chunk in my baths and it's so nice...you can wash your hair in it too (apply and rinse well) and your hair will be super oily until you wash it again (i do it overnight) and then wash in morning and so shiny and soft! :)


----------



## msarkozi

Melissa - no word yet. When I see that doctor again in 2 weeks, he will do the proper measurements and make a decision then. So I have to wait until I am 37 weeks along before he decides :wacko: Hopefully this baby doesn't come on his own before then!

I have the maternity pants that have the band that goes over my bump, and I am ok with those. But when I come home from work, I like to change into my pj pants instead, which are a little more comfortable :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

membas#1 said:


> i get pure coconut oil at one of our local grocery stores--it's easier found at more natural food stores..it's in the food section/oils. it's a solid at room temp, so you scoop some out and rub it in your hands and it turns liquid. i also put a chunk in my baths and it's so nice...you can wash your hair in it too (apply and rinse well) and your hair will be super oily until you wash it again (i do it overnight) and then wash in morning and so shiny and soft! :)

Thats funny I was watching Dr. Oz this am and they were talking about coconut oil and how it was solid and really good for the skin....I completely forgot until you wrote this...pregnancy brain...lol I will have to try the natural food store near me. Thanks


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: to everyone!! You guys were very chatty today and while i have read everything - its hard to retain it all :haha:

Melissa (blessed) - Sorry to hear your waters are low. I think he will be ok at 37 weeks, thats what they consider full term. 

Melissa (msarkozi) - Hopefully he stays put a while yet :hugs: 

Sammy - quite the bump drop! I should take some to compare LOL - just too lazy.

I think i will try to get some coconut oil tomorrow! Im going to the health food store for almond oil (for perinum massage) anyway.

I had a LONG day - i was out the door by 9:30 and drove to toronto (which is about an hour) and went to a cake supply shop. Then i picked one of the girls on the forum and her dd and we went to the art gallery of ontario for a meet up with a few of the girls from here. We were there till almost 4. There was kinda bad traffic on the way home, and when i hit the area thats usually 45 mins from home.. i got a cramp REALLY BAD. And it was very down low. And i couldn't get comfy. And it didn't go away!! It took me 1h and 15 mins to get home and I had the cramp the entire time!!! I actually felt a little :sick: and started to worry. But i got home, had a pee, stretched my legs and relaxed for a bit and it was gone. Then i went to my prenatal classes. So when i got home i grabbed my laptop and crawled right into bed. So i think thats gonna be the end of the long drives down the highway by myself! Except i want to go visit my grandma in a week or so and its an hour and a few to her house.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Sara. I am actually feeling not too bad tonight. There has been the odd cramp, but nothing like this morning. I am guessing the doctor tomorrow is going to say it was just braxton hicks.


----------



## Tanikit

Went to bed and suddenly there was a lot to catch up on.

Melissa (blessed) sorry the fluid dropped further but glad to hear you will be checked often and that baby can get to 37 weeks - seems like we will be having a lot of February babies here.

Sammy does seem like he has dropped a lot and quite early too - does it make it easier to breathe?

Melissa (msarkozi) hopefully the contractions are just BHs and will calm down a bit.

Ready that does sound you like had a long day - I am finding driving is still ok but walking around shopping malls even for a short time (especially with a toddler in tow) is too much for me. Hope you can visit your gran - can you take breaks along the way and get out the car for a bit?

35 weeks today. Its pouring with rain again. DD was coughing and wheezing very badly last night - she only went to bed at 22:00 and was up since 02:00am and I was trying all sorts of things to get her to breathe better. She sounds lot better this morning but its been a very long night for me and she will be very tired today so think we can all just take it easy today. Next appointment is tomorrow afternoon and I want to know how much baby has grown.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Tanikit said:


> Went to bed and suddenly there was a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Melissa (blessed) sorry the fluid dropped further but glad to hear you will be checked often and that baby can get to 37 weeks - seems like we will be having a lot of February babies here.
> 
> Sammy does seem like he has dropped a lot and quite early too - does it make it easier to breathe?
> 
> Melissa (msarkozi) hopefully the contractions are just BHs and will calm down a bit.
> 
> Ready that does sound you like had a long day - I am finding driving is still ok but walking around shopping malls even for a short time (especially with a toddler in tow) is too much for me. Hope you can visit your gran - can you take breaks along the way and get out the car for a bit?
> 
> 35 weeks today. Its pouring with rain again. DD was coughing and wheezing very badly last night - she only went to bed at 22:00 and was up since 02:00am and I was trying all sorts of things to get her to breathe better. She sounds lot better this morning but its been a very long night for me and she will be very tired today so think we can all just take it easy today. Next appointment is tomorrow afternoon and I want to know how much baby has grown.

Yes alot easier to breathe for sure but with one new relief I have found I have a new pain....lots and lots of pressure and shooting pain in/on cervix.


----------



## membas#1

Ready--we use the coconut oil for perineum massage as well--works great--just run the jar under some warm water to liquify and then pour in a small bowl and you can use it just the same as almond oil :) Both are excellent choices!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

when do you start perineum massage? I tore all over the place with my first I will do anything to try and prevent that from happening again


----------



## membas#1

I've read various reports that indicate anywhere between 30-35 weeks you can start doing it daily. Some reports say doing it once or twice a day in the last 2 weeks of pregnancy, and some reports say starting about 34 weeks. I think as long as you are not currently at risk for preterm labor then it's safe to do anytime in those ranges. We plan to start soon, and have done it once just to see what it's like.


----------



## pinkycat

Blessed - im sorry your fluid has gone down again. I think at 37 weeks bubs should be fine though :hugs:

Msarkozi- i hope the cramps are gone today.

Sammy- wow that bump has dropped loads.

I think my BP is going up again cos in all 3 of my pregnancies towards the end when my BP goes up my right eye starts twitching (yes i know it sounds stupid) but its happened each time and its doing it all the time now :growlmad:


----------



## MumtoJ

Chrissie, when is your next check up? better to get it checked out sooner rather than later.

I am feeling very sorry for myself today I have such a sore throat and sinus's and just want to go back to bed. but builders are at the house today so its actually quieter at work!

Melissa, hope those contractions settle down, if it gives you any comfort I get strong frequent BH's that can go on for up to 17 hours, settled down overnight and then start up again the next morning for days at a time but haven't progressed into anything so far.

If you do have a UTI it can cause contractions so once treated should calm down.

Hope all is well otherwise with everyone.


----------



## natty1985

Cathryn , i got my results there are all fine yet the itching is still driving me insane?!! Consultant a week tomorrow who decides whether to induce but i dont think he will to be honest as my liver has been good for the last 3 tests so fingers crossed xxx

Melissa, Fin was born at 37 weeks and he was perfect i had him at 10:30pm and we were at home for 11am the next day xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls whats perineum? and if it helps tares i wanna know bout it hahaah had 2nd degree with both mine!

Anyone doing RLT this time? im not sure wether to bother it didnt help with the other 2.

As of next week though i shall be requiring hubbie's semen lol i am addiment if they induce me that i will be 'favourable' so they wont have to use the gel just break my waters.

Well i think its safe to say my baby has gone head down and boy has he!!! i could barely walk earlier hes proper in my pelvis now which is great but also dam uncomfortable and spd has returned!!


----------



## 2nd time

perineum is the bit between your vagina and your bum the massage is supposed to make the skin more strechy so it dosent split there are some good instrucyions online lol i was cut last time and hope thati wont be this time


----------



## blessedmomma

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi girls whats perineum? and if it helps tares i wanna know bout it hahaah had 2nd degree with both mine!
> 
> Anyone doing RLT this time? im not sure wether to bother it didnt help with the other 2.
> 
> As of next week though i shall be requiring hubbie's semen lol i am addiment if they induce me that i will be 'favourable' so they wont have to use the gel just break my waters.
> 
> Well i think its safe to say my baby has gone head down and boy has he!!! i could barely walk earlier hes proper in my pelvis now which is great but also dam uncomfortable and spd has returned!!

shells- i feel the exact same way about making sure my body is ready to be induced. my DH told me when i got home from hospital yesterday, maybe we should just abstain til after nathon gets here. i said your crazy!!!!! we gotta kick it up! want my cervix ready to go so hopefully i will just need pitocin to get things started. when i was overdue that was all i needed and things went really quick. will have the epidural too so if they break my water they will wait til im good and numb, yay! 

needless to say, he was all about that. he said just give me the look and its on... my 36 year old DH is like a teenager when it comes to it, LOL!


----------



## rottpaw

:rofl: Blessed! I think they are all like that. My hubby is 42 and he hasn't lost any of his...momentum in that department! 

:hugs: to all! It does sound like we'll have a couple of February babies! I don't know what to expect myself. No one at my dr. has said anything about expecting our little guy to come early, but he is consistently measuring a week ahead on scans (first at 25 weeks then at 33). We get another scan at 35 and I will ask then if they think he might come at least a week early because of that. And Lord I hope so because I'm alraedy so huge I can barely move!! I swear I can see him getting bigger every single day. And I don't mean I'm getting bigger - he is! Even coworkers comment on my belly getting bigger every day LOL!

I'm REALLY hoping I don't go past 38 or 39 weeks. I'd feel safe then just becuase I know he's ahead of the curve on development.


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope you make it to 38-39 weeks angela! i know they are all different, but my last one always measured a week ahead and i started to lose my plug with him at 37 weeks. my water broke and had him at 38+6. i wanted this one to make it to 39 weeks, but after hearing all the stories of 37 weeks being ok, im coming to grips with it. i think i watch too many of those baby story shows where they do an amnio and lungs arent done yet at 37 weeks. maybe its more rare than they show though. gotta keep my faith!

to the ladies in their pj's after work, i live in mine. go everywhere in them. for a while i was at least getting dressed for church and my appts, but last couple weeks i just wear them everywhere. i have 3 pair of the stretchy drawstring ones and since i stay home and laundry is done every day i always have a pair to wear.


----------



## readynwilling

membas#1 said:


> Ready--we use the coconut oil for perineum massage as well--works great--just run the jar under some warm water to liquify and then pour in a small bowl and you can use it just the same as almond oil :) Both are excellent choices!

Thanks! I'll give that a go and save the trouble of keeping 2 different oils. I read to start about 35 weeks. so thats why im starting now... im not sure how its gonna go i haven't attempted it yet :wacko: but i figure anything i do is better than nothing.


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> Ready--we use the coconut oil for perineum massage as well--works great--just run the jar under some warm water to liquify and then pour in a small bowl and you can use it just the same as almond oil :) Both are excellent choices!
> 
> Thanks! I'll give that a go and save the trouble of keeping 2 different oils. I read to start about 35 weeks. so thats why im starting now... im not sure how its gonna go i haven't attempted it yet :wacko: but i figure anything i do is better than nothing.Click to expand...

cant you just spray some pam on there right before delivery? just kidding, anyone seen the movie baby mama?


----------



## msarkozi

Cathryn, that sounds pretty much like what I have going on....feeling great still right now...it wasn't until mid morning that it started yesterday....so we will see how today goes! I go see the doctor in half an hour.


----------



## rottpaw

Cathryn and Melissa S, hope you both feel much better soon! 

Blessed, thank you! I will defer to my doc of course but I feel pretty good at the idea of him being born anytime 37+, because if he's already a week ahead developmentally, his lungs should be too. Last appt I told my dr. he's having hiccups all the time and she said that's great sign, his lungs are already pretty strong. Yay! Did your little one have any issues being born at 38+? 

Mostly I just feel huge and can't imagine going another 6 full weeks. I know it's probably possible, I just intuitively don't think I'll get quite that far. We'll see!


----------



## readynwilling

i didn't know hiccups were a sign of good lung development! thats good to know, because she gets them almost everyday (sometimes 2x a day). I really hope i go to 40+ weeks. I know that everyone is ready to go sooner, but im not in pain, i don't feel huge, im not waddling, i have no crappy symptoms - i just feel like myself with a belly. So i really want to hold out as long as possible.


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- good luck at dr's today! hope things settle down too. :hugs:

angela- he had no problems, but was at the end of 38 weeks, 1 day before 39 weeks. he almost weighed 8 pounds even already. i did have one at 37+6 weeks and she was very sick. maybe thats why i have such reservations of going so early??? :shrug: they had all these pediatricians in to see her and she had to stay for 3 days. they commented i might have had either an infection or pre-eclampsia though so maybe that was why. they never gave me a good answer as to what was going on with her, or me.


----------



## blessedmomma

i saw my baby doing the practice breathing actions on his scan and asked if that meant he was gonna have good lungs already and the sonographer told me it wasnt an indication at all. she said it just meant he was able to do the breathing action when he was born, but his lungs could still be underdeveloped. i didnt ask about hiccups though. i hope that is right cuz mine has hiccups all the time.

since his fluid is low they cant do an amnio to check before he comes to see if he is making surfactant yet


----------



## braijackava

My msp was horrible last night, i barely slept. Don't even know if it is worth mentioning to my doctor. Is there even anything they can do?
i think i will go with the spray pam idea, haha. I waa cut with my first but no problems with the other two so not to worried.


----------



## codegirl

readynwilling said:


> i didn't know hiccups were a sign of good lung development! thats good to know, because she gets them almost everyday (sometimes 2x a day). I really hope i go to 40+ weeks. I know that everyone is ready to go sooner, but im not in pain, i don't feel huge, im not waddling, i have no crappy symptoms - i just feel like myself with a belly. So i really want to hold out as long as possible.

I did the same with E. At 40 + weeks my dr. started to do the induction paperwork and I was like "slow down". She looked at me totally suprised and said that she didn't think to ask me cause most women are begging for induction by 40 weeks. :haha: I was enjoying the last bit of pregnancy and was scared of parenting so keeping him in sounded like a good idea.

E was born on exactly 42 weeks.


----------



## braijackava

Once again stupid phone, was meant to say s p d


----------



## readynwilling

I guess a lot could change in the next few weeks and i will change my mind. LOL. I really feel for everyone who are at their wits end with the pregnancy and thank my lucky stars i've had it so easy. I just want everyone's bubs to come safely regardless of when it is :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

braijackava said:


> Once again stupid phone, was meant to say s p d

Have you seen the site damnyouautocorrect.com :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> My msp was horrible last night, i barely slept. Don't even know if it is worth mentioning to my doctor. Is there even anything they can do?
> i think i will go with the spray pam idea, haha. I waa cut with my first but no problems with the other two so not to worried.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i was cut with my first two, but dont know if it was even needed. nothing with my last 2 so im not worried about it either. dont remember it being such a horrible thing healing from the episiotomy with the first two so if i need one, i need one. with everything else your healing from, it was probably the least of my concern

i hope you get some better sleep too hun. might as well mention it to them. i got a good nights sleep for once and i am full of energy today. i thought i was gonna miss out on nesting this time, since mine usually kicks in around 38 weeks but maybe not. i am all over getting bag finished and making a list of things still to do last minute. maybe something psychological since i know its coming soon?


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> I guess a lot could change in the next few weeks and i will change my mind. LOL. I really feel for everyone who are at their wits end with the pregnancy and thank my lucky stars i've had it so easy. I just want everyone's bubs to come safely regardless of when it is :hugs:

amen to that hun! i wanted this one to stay in as long as possible. im not too uncomfortable since i stay at home and can sit on my butt a lot and might be the last one for me, so wanted to enjoy the pregnancy a bit longer...

you are gonna be a great mom!


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa, J was born at 37 weeks as was fine - he was 8lb 11oz though so in no way under-developed.

I think it just depends on each bub, as they say there is no such thing as normal so some at 40 weeks still have breathing difficulties and others at 33 weeks don't you just never know til they come out.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun! i love to hear the stories of women who had one at 37 wks and was fine. each one encourages me that he will be ok! im gonna try not to worry about it. even if he does have any problems it shouldnt be too bad i am starting to think. i really didnt want to leave him in NICU with breathing problems, that was my main concern. even if he has to though i know it would be for his good and all will be ok. at least 37 weeks is a lot better than 28, 30, 32 weeks, etc. even with any small complications that MAY occur. i am thinking he will be just fine, at least it wont be this friday! at 34 weeks, he would have surely had to stay.


----------



## blessedmomma

mumtoj- are you feeling any better today????


----------



## msarkozi

well I made out good at the doctor's. He said I definitely had contractions, and when I asked if they were just bad braxton hicks, he said yes. He said I did the right thing by going in and that I am to go in whenever I have pain like that. He said they need to watch me closely, especially since my blood pressure is going up again. So I have to go back tomorrow for another check. 

He did put me on medical leave from work as well, so I need to talk to my boss about that, but she isn't in the office today.......I'm not quite finished my work yet, so I am not sure what is going to happen with that?!


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- im glad your on medical leave. you need to take care of that baby as much as possible! does rising blood pressure have anything to do with GD or are they thinking you might be heading toward pre-eclampsia?


----------



## msarkozi

I'm honestly not too sure. Back in December, it was high and he said I was in the process of pre-eclampsia....but then my blood pressure returned to normal....although this week, it's been going high again. He was saying too that once the other doctor does the proper measures at 37 weeks, he thinks he will decide to induce me a bit earlier then 39 weeks. 

I think I am going to go pack the rest of my bags now before I head back to work, since I have a bit of spare time......need to get that done!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa (Blessed) - I'm ok very tired and my throat feels like razor blades are hiding in there. Came home from work a bit early and had a bath - had hoped the builders would have finished by the time I got home, but they hadn't so couldn't relax completely... Will be off to pick up DS in a couple of minutes who will be very excited as its Nanny's birthday today, I had planned to take him around this evening but she has been taken out to dinner by a friend so she's going to pop over here on her way home so will have to try and manage his disappointment.

Melissa - glad the dr confirmed they were BH's and he's signed you off work.


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry cathryn! i hope you feel better soon, and that J doesnt get too upset. i know mine can throw quite a fit if he is expecting something and plans change. they are fun at this age huh! i bet it doesnt help any that the baby is so low now too, only adds to everything else being so uncomfortable. my hips and back hurt by the end of the day so much its hard to walk to bed. :hugs:

try to take a load off and get some rest, even if its just sitting for a minute. your a great mom and J and baby need you to take a minute to be at your best for them!


----------



## msarkozi

hope you feel better soon Cathryn!


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa (msarkozi) glad they could confirm it was BH and that you are on leave now - look after yourself and your baby first and try not to worry about work.

Melissa (blessed) it does sound early if you are used to getting to 40 weeks but I am sure your little one will be fine. I hated having mine in ICU even one night though and this one will be the same story so I do understand it can be stressful. Will pray that his lungs work wonderfully when he comes.

MumtoJ hope you feel better soon.

Had a fairly busy day today and have pretty much finished packing my bag (just a few things left that will have to go in at the last minute cause I need them everyday) Also almost finished sorting out the nursery - I have one more load of washing to do and then must check the cupboard is properly packed and that will be it.

Baby is still low today though she seems to drop lower in the evenings regardless now. Have been in a bit of pain from her movements and the BHs are definitely getting stronger slowly. 2 more weeks til full term.

DH is still not home and it is after 20:00 - he never told me he'd be late today and I can't reach him which is frustrating me. He knows I want him to at least be available in case I need to call him.


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- sorry about your DH tanikit. he really should be able to be reached as far along as you are. glad you got everything ready to go. thats what im doing today. my DH just left from lunch and told me to get back on my butt. i was told to be on bedrest til induction date to keep baby with as much fluid as possible. i was sitting on the floor folding laundry:shrug:nothing strenuous. if he saw me earlier finishing up packing our bags, he would have lost it. he is doing the dishes after he makes dinner at night. and started doing laundry in the mornings as of yesterday. i had my oldest DD bring up the laundry from the basement so i could fold it, so it wasnt like im overdoing it. he is too overprotective sometimes, but i know its only cuz he cares. 

i hope your DD is feeling better today! do you have an induction date or a good idea of when they will do it? and are you getting a section or not sure yet?


----------



## membas#1

bedrest would be very difficult...perhaps you could lay in bed and fold laundry :) that's bed rest, right? i'd be doing the same though....


----------



## blessedmomma

membas#1 said:


> bedrest would be very difficult...perhaps you could lay in bed and fold laundry :) that's bed rest, right? i'd be doing the same though....

back when i worked i always thought man i wish i was on bedrest to just get to lay down a minute when i was in my 8th and 9th months. im seriously on day 1, barely half way through and i am so restless! i guess i should try to be thankful that i only have to do it for a few weeks. some women have months, i cant even imagine. maybe if i had a job i would appreciate the break??? when they said bedrest, i thought oh yeah right. but my kids are unusually quiet today, even my 1 and 3 year olds.... what is going on around here???


----------



## Tanikit

No date yet, though I suspect it will be 18 February - our hospital is not very busy so they can fit me in anytime. Still set for induction unless baby gets too big so I suspect the date will only be decided at the last minute so they can get a good scan and estimate the weight closer to the time.

Don't think I could manage bed rest - I suppose I could get DD to curl up with me and then just read stories all day but I wouldn't trust anyone to do anything in the house and would hate not knowing what was going on. Good luck with it and enjoy the forced rest if you can.


----------



## blessedmomma

i will be 37 weeks feb 15, but we are gonna try to get my OB to let me go to feb 18 so that i can have him on a friday. it would be better for my hubby to take vacation that day and start paternity leave the following week than in the middle of the week. im actually gonna see if she can do it on saturday, feb 19, but not too sure if she will do it on a weekend.

we could be having our babies on the same day!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

so girls would something like this be suitable for a perineum massage? im intreaged to try this this time but dont wanna buy the wrong stuff lol

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=479&prodid=687


----------



## braijackava

Just found out they are airing one born every minute in the us next week. I am so excited. Oprah took over discovery health and now there are no baby shows!


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> Just found out they are airing one born every minute in the us next week. I am so excited. Oprah took over discovery health and now there are no baby shows!

i think its airing on feb 1st where im at. dang that oprah! there are still some on TLC


----------



## braijackava

I know i am excited i already have it set to tape.


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> I know i am excited i already have it set to tape.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: there have been some threads talking about it on here i avoided so that it wont ruin it for me...


----------



## membas#1

Shell'sAngels said:


> so girls would something like this be suitable for a perineum massage? im intreaged to try this this time but dont wanna buy the wrong stuff lol
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=479&prodid=687

I'm not sure--it says external use only--you'll be getting some inside your vagina with the massage...i would stick with 100% oil, you can do almond oil, coconut oil, olive oil...something without fragrance, essential oils etc...I could be wrong but that's my advice.


----------



## membas#1

Hey all--so had a good 32 week ultrasound and OB check today--all measuring right on. just a few days ahead. she is still a she :) and weighs approx 4.5 lbs (based on estimates so could be plus or minus 10 ounces she said...so 3 lbs 11 oz to 5 lbs). i figured she was about 4+ pounds. she was yawning a lot, she was sleeping the first half (in all these videos) but then i rolled to my side and she was all over. we never could get a good profile shot but we got to see her full face a ton and that was great! she has what appears to be full cheeks and tech said when she rolled over once she could see some fat folds (that's my girl...the babies in my family are chunks the first few years). the tech took 4 video clips for us and i've merged them into 1 clip. i love how she's moving her little lips in the 2nd part of the clip...and here's a pic of her hair :) i was surprised the scan picked up her hair!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-uzV8W9huE
 



Attached Files:







baby hair 32 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

awwwwwww membas she is gorgeous!!!! you can see her face really good too. bet you are :cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Very cute Membas! I love these videos and seeing all our little ones as they are growing! Very cool!


----------



## readynwilling

great video and pic Membas :hugs: Just had a great ice cream sundae with banana's, crushed oreos, vanilla ice cream, caramel sauce and whip cream... yummmm probably all the calories i need to consume in a day not in one snack LOL.


----------



## membas#1

i just watched some birthing videos online of unmedicated childbirth--that's the route we want to try. normally i watch them and i'm just like 'okay' i can do that...tonight i'm watching and my anxiety level went up a notch...i'm sure it's normal to feel this way but literally i thought i might cry for a second thinking 'whoa, i can't do that'. better step away from the computer and check on dinner.


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> great video and pic Membas :hugs: Just had a great ice cream sundae with banana's, crushed oreos, vanilla ice cream, caramel sauce and whip cream... yummmm probably all the calories i need to consume in a day not in one snack LOL.

yum girlie! i was sitting here enjoying my strawberry banana yogurt and it looks like junk now! i want some ice cream!


----------



## readynwilling

HAHAHAHA Melissa - i blame my DH... he insists we keep ice cream stocked in the house - if it wasn't here i couldn't eat it!


----------



## membas#1

<----thinks the world of ice cream :)


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: ladies! i read it to my Dh and he is ready to go get ice cream now. he says dang, you preggos know how to hook it up! i try to keep it stocked but my kiddies hit it hard when we have it... 


membas- i wouldnt let those videos get to you! you may be able to handle it like nothing. i bet i could make it through if i wanted, but i feel like i just enjoy the process more with the epidural. i feel like i can relax and save my energy for afterwords. i can breath through my contractions like nobody's business til i get the epi. i actually took lamaze a couple times and use the breathing techniques and always have a focal point in the beginning.

has anyone taken any kind of classes to prepare for labor?


----------



## Tanikit

Ready ice cream is sounding good and I am not supposed to have it unless my sugars are very low. Everytime my DH asks me what I am craving I tell him choc nut sundaes - still haven't had one this pregnancy though lol.

No preparations for labour this time and I must say I have thought I should quickly read up on it especially if I am to be induced. Although... last time everything was sort of either out of my control or just happened how it should have.

My appointment is at 14:00 today - much later than normal but that was the only spot they could fit me in. I think fetal monitoring starts today but not sure since they did so much of it when I was in hospital. Baby is still pretty low and I am getting sharp cervical pains every day now and the BHs are building up. Want to spend the day doing things with DD as I feel she has been a bit ognored lately and I am running out of alone one on one time with her.


----------



## membas#1

we have a class in feb--8 hours on a saturday. it was either that or 5 weeks for 2 hours a week...and that didn't work with our schedules. hopefully we gain something from it, and i'm also reading or plan to read more of 'birthing from within' to try and learn some coping techniques....we'll see. it's one of those things that i don't feel like you can really prepare for, which is scary to me sometimes....but other times i'm fine with it.


----------



## 2nd time

i am in shock what do you mean no baby programes on discovery i live for those we still get them in the uk but for how long my dh will be happy he is sick of seeing other womens bits lol


----------



## 2nd time

i had the strangest ream last night i drept that i had my scan today and they told me i was having twins one of each flavour lol that would be a shock lol started washing tiny baby stuff yesterday anyone else cry at baby grows lol


----------



## Tanikit

I've just washed the last load of baby stuff and everything seems so tiny - my DD is in age 3-4 year old clothes now and they seem huge in comparison. I think she will suddenly seem so big when the baby arrives and at the moment she is still my little baby so not sure how she will cope with big girl status overnight.

Trying to recover from low sugars again in time to get to my appointment - I am so ready to get this baby out as this sugar level fight has been exhausting - I will probably eat all that ice cream once baby arrives just to keep them up with the breastfeeding.


----------



## 2nd time

well baby has stopped growing or a best slowed right down so got to go back tonight for steriods as i might have to be induced soon oh well now got ctg test at 4pm steroids at 8pm then 8am then 8pm then 8am omg i am going to live at the hospital have to have ctg twice a week as well as all appointments


----------



## Nixilix

I have midwife today which is a good things cause im having a very strange day... I feel really lost or confused, like dizzy too... I can't explain but struggled to string a sentence together earlier?!! Very strange. Will see what she says.


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> i am in shock what do you mean no baby programes on discovery i live for those we still get them in the uk but for how long my dh will be happy he is sick of seeing other womens bits lol

LOL 2ndtime! my DH used to come home from work for lunch and i would have those shows on. he would make me turn it while he was here. said he couldnt eat and see that, cant blame him really.

nix- i hope everything turns out to be ok at your appt

tanikit- after all you have been through i hope these last few weeks goes fast and you get to eat a ton of ice cream when your done!


----------



## Tanikit

Well back from 35 week appointment and baby was doing fine - they did a heart rate monitoring session which was all good. The scan though said she weighed 3,3kg (7 pounds 5 ounces) and when I questioned this he looked at the measurements from two weeks back and said that one of them must be wrong because the baby cannot have grown by 1kg in two weeks. He says she may be about 3,0kg now rather. Who knows?

Next appointment is only in 2 weeks time on 11 February and then they must set a date, but my gynae is not on the weekend of the 18th so I want to get him to move it forward to the 16th othewise it may just land up on 21 February which is my own birthday and I am not keen on that. Come on baby, rather come on your own before 18 February. (Lol, no pressure little one)

Nix hope everything is ok - let us know how your appointment goes. Sounds like it could also have been low sugars though - did you eat ok today? Maybe baby had a growth spurt?


----------



## 2nd time

my baby is in the 8th centile weighing less than 2kg right now at 34 weeks


----------



## natty1985

2nd time said:


> my baby is in the 8th centile weighing less than 2kg right now at 34 weeks

my word 2nd time tiny tiny..... thinking of you hope everything goes ok tonight xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

2nd time i hope everything goes ok and fingers crossed your baby stays put a wee bit longer and feeds some miraclegrow soon!!!....

Wow you all have loads of appointments etc i feel a wee bit left out hahahaa, i have midwife on tuesday at 35+2 and consultant on 10th feb but thats it for me now, mind you may not need anymore all depends if they induce me, i have a feeling they will do it on the 21st feb and i will be 38+1 ... if they dont induce me, i may actually cry lol seriously starting to have enough now, i feel drained and exhausted with my other 2 being so needy too!! i just wanna avoid the 25th feb as that is my 2nd son's birthday!!
Oh we could have a couple of us in the same day and sharing birthdays!!!

P.S ice cream is a craving here too and i dont normally care for it much... baby must need the calcium! lol... i went to macdonalds yesterday for a lion bar mcflurry it had to be done!!


----------



## blessedmomma

2ndtime- how much is that in pounds?

tanikit- i hope you get the 16th so your not in the hospital on your birthday giving birth! and she is gonna be a very big baby if she IS over 7 lbs already!!!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## blessedmomma

my OB wants to induce on feb 15th, when im 37 weeks. gonna try to talk her into friday 18th, or saturday 19th so everything works out more smoothly for us. my step-moms b-day is on 18th and my SIL b-day is on 19th, dont think someones can be avoided for us. my sisters boyfriend is on the 20th, and we have a ton of other ones scattered in feb.


----------



## msarkozi

Melissa, it sounds like we should be induced around the same time. I haven't been given a date yet, but that is the general area they are looking at.


----------



## braijackava

I know i should comment on everyones posts, but i have had the toothache from he'll for almost 24 hrs now. I am miserable. I will be back on when i feel better. So i will just say i hope everything goes well for everyone. Sorry i am such a cow right now!


----------



## codegirl

ouch! I hope your tooth gets better soon


----------



## Tanikit

Brai :hugs: hope it will calm down - otherwise shouldn't you get it checked out - toothache can be really bad.

2nd time it seems your baby and mine want to make sure they are on opposite sides of the growth curves. Hopefully yours will pick up weight now and mine will slow down slightly (or come early) Did they check your placenta?

Melissa (blessed) seems there are a lot of February birthdays in your family. I would prefer mine NOT over a weekend. Its weird being able to choose days for induction though I am not sure I will get my choice - there seems to be something about 38 weeks here - as in they will not do it before then and this doctor has my due date as 4 March rather than 2 March (my cycles were always 26 rather than 28 days which is why I always have a 2 day discrepancy) He did say though that if I went into labour from here on out there would be no stopping it or even trying to - so babes if you want to come feel free but please make sure you are ready when you do decide to.


----------



## 2nd time

in lbs its between 3.5 and 4lb ctg was fine just got to go for steriods at 9pm anyone eles getting steiods whos being induced still hoping to avoid induction


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time- if my water would have been leaking i would have had to have steroids tuesday and gotten induced tomorrow. since they arent im assuming i wont be getting them. she hasnt mentioned it anyways. i read online that they can really help though. i hope your LO gets bigger and is ok!

tanikit- i know that if my pregnancy was still healthy she wouldnt induce before 39 weeks. that was gonna be an option of mine if everything was ok. im not sure why she is doing it so early. im sure there can be complications, but im not sure what all can happen. when i was looking it up it was talking about the baby getting stressed and prolapsed cord during delivery with low fluid. i guess i should ask why she is choosing 37 weeks, would be good to know. it is weird to think about what day would be best to induce. i never thought about it before, was only induced after being well over due and was anxious for any day by then! i hope your LO is ok!

melissa- would be cool to have our babies the same day!

brai- toothaches are the worst, hope it quits hurting or you get it taken care of soon!


----------



## Nixilix

Sent to hosp at bp high and protein in urine. On monitors now having half hour bp check x


----------



## blessedmomma

nix- i hope everything is ok! they think your getting pre-eclampsia??? im glad you went in today and they are keeping a good eye on you! :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Ooooh i want some ice cream now.

Brai- i hope the toothache gets better soon. 
2ndtime - :hugs: I remember having the steroids with my 1st.
Membas- amazing scan
nixilix- i hope all is ok.
Blessed- Hang in there with the bedrest, its boring though


Iv had a very stressfull day, this morning i felt so faint and dizzy i couldnt stand so rang MIL who took me to hospital. The BP meds have been making my BP too low would you believe. It was 90/50 so no more tablets for me. They also booked a growth scan (at last) for next thurs and they will give me my C section date :happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

Nix glad they are keeping you to check and hopefully your BP will come down - have they given you any idea what they plan or is it just monitoring for now?

Pinky low BP can make you feel awful so hoping it rises a bit and you feel better - but not too high either!

Wow, at the rate we lot are going there will only be February mommies on here with all the inductions and C-sections. Babies - you need to all stay healthy even if you all want to be early! Seems we have a bunch of over achievers!


----------



## 2nd time

i think i am going to refuse induction as long as ctg is ok but guess that depends on what dr says by the time i have finished running back and fro to hospital i will be skint have lost weight and prob have high bp lol but wat can ou do


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi ladies, still feeling really yuck, cold is really comming out today so apolgies for my lack of detailed comments

2nd Time I hope your lo has a growth spurt and the dr's are happy to let things go on a bit longer.

Brai - go get your tooth checked out, you really don't want an infection to deal with as well

Pinky / Nix - hope everything settles down

To everyone I've missed sorry & big hugs.


----------



## blessedmomma

cathryn- im sorry your still feeling like poop. hopefully not too much longer before you start to feel better hun! 

pinky- hope your bp levels out and you get a good section date!

2ndtime- i hope it all works out for you and LO and she can stay in a bit.

got on google and found out all kinds of problems low fluid can cause. i need to turn it off now as i have already called my husband at work all upset telling him the complications. club feet, problems with kidneys-heart-lungs-urinary tract, cord prolapse, placenta, on and on and on. even can cause problems with labor and delivery. cord can get pinched and cut off oxygen to baby, and there is a greater chance of having a c-section. i dont want a section, but im all for it if it gets him out safe. time to quit reading up on it and have some faith...


----------



## natty1985

hugs to everyone who is going through a rough time at the moment :((

Can someone help me, is a blood pressure of 90/60 normal ?


----------



## membas#1

I believe 90/60 is considered borderline low, but some people run lower in general as a norm for their body. my friend does...but it is borderline according to charts.


----------



## natty1985

membas#1 said:


> I believe 90/60 is considered borderline low, but some people run lower in general as a norm for their body. my friend does...but it is borderline according to charts.

ah thanks v much :) ive been feeling a little light headed wondered whether it was due to this x 

Hope nix is getting on ok anyone heard from her since the last post ? text buddy or anything ? x


----------



## Nixilix

Just been moved to the ward for overnight observation but blood test ok but bp still high x will keep updated when I can x


----------



## braijackava

Hopefully they get it sorted out nix! Too early for little miss to get here.
i am waiting for my doc to call back. My tooth is still killing me and can't get into dentist until next week. They told me no ibuprofun so i called to ask what i should do since tylenol is working worth crap and i am in agony. BP is slightly high today, which i think is just from being uncomfortable. Might end up calling again since they close soon and still haven't heard back.


----------



## 2nd time

we are all having a rubbish day to day hugs all round


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah hugs all round from me too! Not checking bp for another 2 hrs so sleep for me x thanks guys xx


----------



## braijackava

Well i have true sympathy for you now nix. Doc just called and its off to labor and delivery i go. They want to see if my high BP is from the pain or is my preeclampsia kicking in. Luckily my dad is in town so he can watch the kids since hubby is at work for 6 more hours. Leaving in a minute for the hospital.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no, everyone is falling apart!!!!

nix- thinking about you, get some sleep!

brai- hope everything is ok and your tooth settles down!

natty- doesnt sound good with it being so low and having light headedness with it. mine is generally low, but not that much by any means! hope you are ok and baby too!


----------



## readynwilling

Huge huge :hugs: to all

Rach & Brai - I hope you both are ok :hugs:

I have felt yucky today too. Very tired, got some laundry and dishes done, but don't have any motivation to finish.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: to all...sounds like a rough day for some of the March mommies. I'm doing okay but am off to the chiropractor after work to see if he can help some with my back--as i developed some wicked back pain (along spine mid back one sided) 2 days ago...DH says it's the main muscles in the back compensating for the front load. it hurts no matter what i do. so have taken 4 walks today to keep loose and had some ice cream to make me happy :) i'l go to chiropractor and then sit on my exercise ball tonight--when i lay down i feel pretty good so will get some lounging time after the day is done!

hope all headed to hospital are doing fine and hope those dealing with yucky days at home feel better too.


----------



## rottpaw

membas#1 said:


> :hugs: to all...sounds like a rough day for some of the March mommies. I'm doing okay but am off to the chiropractor after work to see if he can help some with my back--as i developed some wicked back pain (along spine mid back one sided) 2 days ago...DH says it's the main muscles in the back compensating for the front load. it hurts no matter what i do. so have taken 4 walks today to keep loose and had some ice cream to make me happy :) i'l go to chiropractor and then sit on my exercise ball tonight--when i lay down i feel pretty good so will get some lounging time after the day is done!
> 
> hope all headed to hospital are doing fine and hope those dealing with yucky days at home feel better too.

Yikes all - I spent the day at work incommunicado and missed the news that we are all having a crazy day! Everyone feel better!! Hugs to all! 

Membas, that back pain is exactly what I've had; mine's been the right side and it KILLS me. OW, ow, ow! I think your DH is right, it's because we're carrying all the weight in front. Sigh.


----------



## braijackava

On my way home. Tests all came back good, bp a little high but not horrible yet. Got a prescription for some vicodin for my tooth so going to go home and take some and get a good nights sleep.


----------



## membas#1

angela, mine is right sided too--chiropractor helped...he did some massage and then some light stretching out of my spine...and he had a pregnancy recession (belly/breast recession) pad for the table so I got to lay on my stomach comfortably! OMG i want one! it was so nice...LO was kicking under me as I'm sure she could tell her space was slightly impeded upon, but i was not squishing her and it felt good. he told me i could like recreate that at home with a blanket rolled up and put into a horseshoe shape as long as my hips were supported and that my belly had some support but not getting squished. I'll be trying--he also told me to have DH help with stretching my spine out some (hand at bottom along sacrum and hand at mid/upper back on spine and just gently pulling in opposite directions) felt really good. TOmorrow i have a 1 hour massage---he said that when the back muscles are trying to compensate for the front load (he said men with beer guts have the same thing), they tend to shorten and shorten until they spasm out...and muscle spasms won't just go away without some amount of massage or other type of therapy--so i'm glad i went before it got bad bad.

brai, glad you are on your way home and hope you get some rest tonight!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Oh Ladies so many of us are having such rough day today....took me a bit to read all but Cant remember names with issues...pregnancy brain. I hope you all feel better soon and babies stay put a bit longer! Hope to hear some good news in the am.

Going to try and sleep the last two nights have been completely restless and very uncomfortable :hugs: too all....keeping all march mommies in my prayers for healthy mommies and babies! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Membas! I may have to look into massage for these last few weeks. I have never been to the chiropractor but just about ready to try anything that might help!


----------



## blessedmomma

membas im glad you got some relief hun! so thats why my lower back hurts. i have seen those tummy cut out tables on tv, i wish i had one to sleep on at night

angela- sorry your back is hurting sweets! hope you can do something to get some relief. 

brai- happy everything is ok for now

:hugs: everyone. hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## 2nd time

well its 3am and with ddon one side of the bed snoring and dh on the other snoring i cant sleep plus i think i am worrying about my litte baby i realy dont want indction or special care so hope she is still happy at next ctg


----------



## braijackava

BP was 139\90 when i got to the hospital, but went down when i rested. Luckily no bedrest yet, but we will see if it stays that way when i see my actual doctor on tuesday. Luckily hubby starts his new shift tomorrow, so he will be home before the kids get off school everyday. It was exciting to see the nursery and the baby warmer in the room, just hope i don't end up back in there before he is born. I have a horrendous stomach ache. They said it is probably from not eating or drinking much all day since my tooth hurt. I think it is just a ton of trapped gas. It hurts! At least the tooth feels better. Oh my a massage sounds wonderful. I will take one please!. Nix hope you are out soon too! And hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: to everyone and hope Friday is better than Thursday was. Hope everyone's BP behaves better today (Nix, Brai, Pinky and anyone I am forgetting)

Going to take DD out today and try to stay out the house a bit today as that seems to improve everyone's mood here. DH has a cold so I am wondering how long it will be til we all get it, but so far so good.

Was also feeling very down after the appointment yesterday because the doctor went on about how shoulder dystocia is more likely with diabetic babies and all the risks of having a big baby but then said induction was still fine and the measurements are probably wrong. I just don't want to make the wrong decision - I just want baby to be healthy and fine.


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> :hugs: to everyone and hope Friday is better than Thursday was. Hope everyone's BP behaves better today (Nix, Brai, Pinky and anyone I am forgetting)
> 
> Going to take DD out today and try to stay out the house a bit today as that seems to improve everyone's mood here. DH has a cold so I am wondering how long it will be til we all get it, but so far so good.
> 
> Was also feeling very down after the appointment yesterday because the doctor went on about how shoulder dystocia is more likely with diabetic babies and all the risks of having a big baby but then said induction was still fine and the measurements are probably wrong. I just don't want to make the wrong decision - I just want baby to be healthy and fine.


yeh i hear you i just want a healthy bayby preferably in 3 weeks at least had my second steroid shot so back to hospital at 9pm then last shot tommorow at 9am really hoping they dont want to induce straight after i am in the dark about when they plan to bring her which is stressing me a bit been told to rest up but with 11 month old that is not easy


----------



## pinkycat

I hope we all have a better day today.
Nixilix- i hope your BP is ok and your allowed home :hugs:
:hugs: to all that need them xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh my big hugs to everyone from me too!!! sounds like everyones falling apart here!!

I had alot of problems with my last pregnancy but i guess i should be very greatful this one *touch wood* has been kind to me so far.... she has said that and prob cursed it now lol... 

I am feeling very tired and dizzy though but think thats the anemia.

Anyway lots of love to everyone fingers crossed our babies all behave and stay put a wee bit longer xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- i hope your anemia isnt too rough these last couple of weeks

brai- glad you are home and all is well

tanikit- i hope your LO is ok now and during birth too. its scary thinking about how much you try to do the right things to take care of them for 9 months just to have all these added risks during labor.

2ndtime- i hope yours stays put for a while and is healthy when she gets here.

nix- you still in the hospital???

hope today is better everyone! im feeling water logged lately. drink so much i feel sick sometimes and do nothing but pee all day. hopefulyy some of it is getting to baby. some research says it doesnt help and others say it does...


----------



## codegirl

tanikit - I had shoulder distosha with Edward. I've already talked with my Dr. about it and although they keep saying that the size is a major factor, according to my reading, giving birth on your back is also a major risk factor. Your pelvis is the smallest when flat on your back. See if your dr would be willing for you to birth squatting or best yet, hands and knees. I am fortunate that my Dr. said she'll catch the baby from whatever position I want during the actual labour so that is making me feel a bit better (as well as all the testing and blood sugar work to try and keep the baby a bit smaller this time)


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's hope you can get some improvement on the anaemia - are you on lots of iron? I measured anaemic in hospital a couple weeks back but its pretty mild so I have not treated it as I don't like the side effects from the iron.

Codegirl - what happened with your birth? How did they get the baby out - I am trying as much as possible to find out what is likely to happen if I did have one - last time they did a huge episiotomy to prevent one but I was told this time they would only do one if they saw things weren't stretching enough - apparently they can do a double episiotomy if things are not working but that scares me even more. I am also scared that they will give me a lot of pitocin with the induction to try to make things go faster and I will then need an epidural which would mean on my back - if I go into natural labour I will definitely try to limit the pain killers so could give those options you mentioned a try - thanks for the info.

Melissa (blessed) yes, it is scary to do so much and then have additional risks at birth and it seems a lot of us on here now are dealing with those risks in various forms. A little bit of faith though will hopefully go a long way.

Spent the day crying and angry too and I am not sure why - I feel like a person who gave birth 3 days ago whose hormones have gone haywire. Just want to be alone. I am seeing a psychologist tomorrow for an emergency appointment as I have not been able to get in this year so far because of the pregnancy and having DD with me all the time so hopefully can sort something out but it really is probably just hormones and stress.

This evening I spent the time making cupcakes with DD and colouring in with her and playing with play doh - its therapetic I decided and I should do it every day lol - I think she and I have not had enough time together lately cause she is also in a much better mood tonight.


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- i hope it all goes well for you and baby!!!! good your getting in some time with DD now, soon you will only have a second or two...


----------



## codegirl

tanikit - Edward was 9lbs 6oz. I did end up with an epi because of back labour but it was a lower dose so I was able to squat for most of the birth. At the end they had me lay on my back and I was able to push his head out without any tearing/cutting... then his shoulder got stuck.

I was fortunate as the Dr was able to get her finger in there and pop him out while I pushed like crazy. I tore pretty bad though, but I was thankful that I didn't need to be cut. E was fine, he did need a little bit of work from the NICU nurses but they never ended up having to take him out of the room and you would never guess now that we had a bit of a stressful birth.

Everything worked out fine but I would rather not do that again. I now think that I had undiagnosed GD so I'm very glad that we caught it early this time. Hopefully between controling my sugars for the whole pregnancy, inducing earlier than E (I went 42 weeks with him) and trying different position I won't have to relive that experience.


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes codegirl!!! im glad he ended up so healthy and you are ok now. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

blessed are you on bed rest now. i have to go hospital tonight at 9 for 3rd dose of steroid cant help thinking that they are not telling me somthing wold the give me all these drugs and then not induce as soon as pos i have no idea when the are planning


----------



## Tanikit

Codegirl - glad everything turned out ok in the end - I think here they are more likely to cut than to allow us to tear - not exactly sure why. Hopefully this one will be smaller and sooner - when will they induce if they do? I must admit I am now wondering if they hadn't cut if I would have had a shoulder dystocia or not.. hard to know.

2nd time :hugs: hopefully they are just being cautious and making sure that baby is ready in case they need to get your baby out sooner - it would be far better if they can keep baby in longer as long as she does grow some more.


----------



## blessedmomma

2ndtime- yes i am. it sucks. from my understanding i will be on it until 37 weeks, which is about 3 weeks from now. if there are any more complications to go along with the low amniotic fluid though they will induce immediately. thought it was low from my water breaking so they were gonna do steroids tues and induce today but it hadnt. if his hb goes anymore erratic, if he doesnt gain enough weight, fluid goes much lower, shows signs of stress, etc, etc, etc they will induce. not sure if they will do steroids or not if they induce now. i have to keep going in for non-stress tests and scans to check on him til then.

i read a little about steroids online since they were thinking of doing it and its suppose to be very beneficial if they have to come early. i hope they arent just not telling you something, but they may just be staying on the safe side in case she needs to come early. it wont hurt her if they give it to her now and she doesnt come til later, so better to be safe i think. i also read that if they wait too long its not as beneficial but cant remember when they have to give it by.


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- they cut before a tear here too. i have heard its because its easier to repair a cut thats straight than a tear thats jagged, but not sure where i heard that. 

i know i would rather be cut or tear than have my baby get shoulder dysplasia either way though! i hope neither of you have to have your babies go through that


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girlies. Got out earlier, bp dropped still got headache but all bloods are normal. Gotta see my mw in 3/4 days. No early baby here although i am bored leaving that hospital without a baby!!! She can cook some more first. A work friend gave Birth whilst I was in but didn't get to see her as she was Stil on labour ward.

Hope everyone else has good news.

I promise promise promise that when my broadband is up next week and when I'm on leave I'll be more talky! I usually post just bout me cause I'm always on mob. But soon you won't be able to get rid of me!! Haha!! 

So shall we change the title ready for the first birth?

Don't forget girls my bday is 13th if anyone wants to have their baby share that special day!! Xxxx I'll be 37+2 but I don't want to give birth on my own birthday!!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol nix- im glad you and baby are ok. :hugs:

sarah's (twin) girls were born on feb 14th i think she said. i hope she is doing ok. wonder if she is close...


----------



## Tanikit

Nix glad they let you out but more importantly that your BP dropped - hope it stays down - take it EASY! I'd be happy to have 13 February as my baby's birthday - like you I do not want a birthday baby and mine is 21 February when I will be 38 + 5 (or 38 + 3 according to doctor)

I read up about shoulder dystocia specifically in diabetics and it made me feel slightly better since they said the normal rate is 0,3-0,5% and in diabetics it rises 2-4 times that - that is a 2% rate at most - or 98% chance that I do NOT get that - here's hoping.

Baby has been very quiet today - she is still moving but may just be getting very squashed in there. If she is just as quiet tomorrow I will go in and get it checked but I did have it checked yesterday and they said everything was fine then.


----------



## codegirl

I actually requested not to be cut unless there was no other option. The thing with being cut is that then your risk of tearing more is greater as you've weakened the tissue already. Like if you want to rip a piece of paper, it's harder to start a rip then if you cut the paper first and then ripped it. Does that make sense??

E's shoulder was fine actually, he was very closely checked for that after the birth. His big problem was that he swallowed/breathed some meconimum during the birth (not related to the shoulder dystosha).

I really should learn how to spell that :haha:


----------



## braijackava

I actually received steriods with my first son. They did an amnio at 36 weeks and his lungs still werent mature so they didnt induce until 38 weeks. He was just fine. My doctor said they dont usually do steroids after 34 weeks, as they dont benefit the baby at all? I dont know that is just what I was told. My baby shower in on Feb 13th!


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> I actually received steriods with my first son. They did an amnio at 36 weeks and his lungs still werent mature so they didnt induce until 38 weeks. He was just fine. My doctor said they dont usually do steroids after 34 weeks, as they dont benefit the baby at all? I dont know that is just what I was told. My baby shower in on Feb 13th!

yay for baby shower coming up in a couple of weeks!!!:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for baby shower!!

Mine is 5th! OH is scouring the name book cause we haven't decided. It's too hard.


----------



## readynwilling

My shower is tomorrow YAY! Im looking forward to it!! 

Baby has been much too quiet today - looking forward to going home and laying down... hopefully she'll start kicking.


----------



## 2nd time

readynwilling said:


> My shower is tomorrow YAY! Im looking forward to it!!
> 
> Baby has been much too quiet today - looking forward to going home and laying down... hopefully she'll start kicking.

i want a baby shower but my dh doesnt even know what one is lol


----------



## rottpaw

My shower is tomorrow too, Sara. We actually have a couple (friends and family in different cities) but the first is tomorrow. I can't wait! I need something positive going on right now!

Hugs to all!


----------



## rottpaw

2ndtime I've heard you guys don't do showers in the UK, is that right? I'm so sorry!


----------



## readynwilling

I had one a couple weeks ago at work too. I just like getting together with friends and family. Its a nice day and nice to celebrate the baby.


----------



## 2nd time

rottpaw said:


> 2ndtime I've heard you guys don't do showers in the UK, is that right? I'm so sorry!

yep we dont have them very often some people are starting to have them though


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the showers! i had a fab one with my first. some family wanted to throw me another one for my 4th but i already had so much stuff it just seemed silly. i had to talk my aunt out of it.

angela- whats wrong hun? are you ok?


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Blessed - I'm doing okay, thanks but not having my best day. Not sure if I have told you guys, but my Dad is very ill with prostate and bone cancer. You'll recall we just lost my grandmother a few weeks ago, but the situation with Dad has been a lot harder for me. He's been sick for several years, but only really ill (bedridden) for the last few months. Today, I got to work and my husband called to say that Dad's wife called to see if we can come home this weekend and see him. We are scheduled to go home next weekend anyway, but even knowing that he is asking that we come home this weekend too. I don't know if there is something they are not telling me or what, but I am really concerned that he thought it could not wait five more days (we'll go up this Sunday now, then back next Saturday regardless). I have been concerned for a while that they are not really telling me everything; I think he worries about my blood pressure becaues my mother had PE with me. So I know he does not want to worry me, but by not telling me things it actually worries me more. They've been telling me for the last few weeks that he is basically stable and as comfortable as possible, but then to get this phone call saying we really need to come home "right now" really threw me for a loop today. I started crying at work and of course could not stop crying :cry: - that is how I am these days with all these hormones. Once I lose my grip I can't stop the tears. So I had to come home from work and now I am just worried about everything. 

Thanks for asking and I will keep you guys posted. In the meantime I am going to try to enjoy my shower tomorrow and try not to stress about Sunday.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Angela


----------



## blessedmomma

oh angela- i do remember you saying something. i guess i just thought he was doing better now. im so sorry hun. that has to be lot on you. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies. I am SO thankful to have the baby to give us something positive to focus on; it's just such an emotional roller coaster right now. Thank you for the prayers and love!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: angela that is a lot to deal with and to throw hormones in there makes it really tough. lots of :hugs: to you and best wishes for your dad


----------



## membas#1

I've had a couple showers already--one with my family at christmas time, which was super early but since we live out of state it was their only opportunity to throw us a shower and it was a surprise and lots of fun. the second was with my coworker group...which was a nice potluck lunch and shower. both were fun. i got lots of baby clothes and books, and some gift cards (which will be handy when i need to buy the rest of the stuff like sheets etc!).


----------



## readynwilling

Yes, im actually hoping to get some sheets tomorrow!! I really just need some sleepers (babygrow's) and some sheets. I need to buy some curtains for the nursery but other than that i think we're pretty much set.


----------



## blessedmomma

my hubby's work actually threw him one for us with our first son almost 4 years ago. i was still working at the time so i couldnt go, but it was cute to see him bringing home all this baby stuff from work. i asked him how razzed he got on his way out of work carrying all this baby stuff. he works at a place called bombardier, where they build and sell learjet airplanes. so there are a lot of guys there who would make fun of something like that.

with our last son we were due at the same time as two other guys that worked with him and had went to school with him while he was growing up. so that was kinda cool. i think they just had a party for them all


----------



## braijackava

Yes i am ecstatic about mine. My first son i had when i was 16 so my mom didn't think it was appropriate for me to have a shower. My second son i did have one. My daughter i didn't have one at all. So this will be only my second baby shower, but my fourth baby. So that is why i am so excited. It will only be small and a couple people, but it is nice to feel cared about.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats nice Brai - i threw a small baby shower for my Best friend when she had her second - i think each baby should be celebrated. It might not be the big shindig the first one is - but all babies are equally as exciting and loved!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Membas! I am definitely feeling wacko these days. Just trying to take one day at a time!


----------



## braijackava

If i had to guess, i would say babies head is much lower now. I am having a lot more pain and pressure when i walk. Its that whole bowling ball between the legs feeling. Can't walk correctly anymore. When do they start checking your cervix and do the strep b test at the doctor? I have my 33 weeks appt on tuesday. Just wondering if it will be the same old same old or if they will do something new?
also i think my husband has a pregnant fetish. He is normally very ummm i guess the best word is horny. Haha he is just like every other 27 year old male. But the bigger i get the more he wants it! Not a problem really, but i prefer sleep most of the time! It was never a problem the last 3 pregnancies cause i always wanted it a lot towards the end. But this time i am not as interested.


----------



## braijackava

Sorry double post


----------



## readynwilling

Brai - my 34 week appt was the same as the rest... but im sure each dr/mw does things differently.


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> If i had to guess, i would say babies head is much lower now. I am having a lot more pain and pressure when i walk. Its that whole bowling ball between the legs feeling. Can't walk correctly anymore. When do they start checking your cervix and do the strep b test at the doctor? I have my 33 weeks appt on tuesday. Just wondering if it will be the same old same old or if they will do something new?
> also i think my husband has a pregnant fetish. He is normally very ummm i guess the best word is horny. Haha he is just like every other 27 year old male. But the bigger i get the more he wants it! Not a problem really, but i prefer sleep most of the time! It was never a problem the last 3 pregnancies cause i always wanted it a lot towards the end. But this time i am not as interested.

LOL brai- i dont think my hubby has a fetish but he definitely is not put off by the pregnant belly and swollen ankles.

my OB does her first cervical check and the strep b swab at 35 weeks. i have heard of some doing it earlier and some later though. im antsy to get checked again cuz at the hospital tues they checked and said i was 1 cm dilated, 20% effaced, and very soft. would like to see this wed if he weighs more and if i have progressed. not that i have to since im being induced, but every little bit helps things go smoother when they start. do you know when you will set a date?


----------



## braijackava

No idea yet. I haven't seen my normal doctor for a couple weeks, it is always a different doctor. I see my normal one on tuesday. I don't think they will set anything in stone for a couple weeks at least. But with my blood pressure already borderline, i don't think they will let me go past 37 weeks. Like my doctor said there is no benefit to waiting after 37 weeks especially with mt blood pressure and history.


----------



## blessedmomma

when did you have your other ones? did you make it this far?


----------



## braijackava

Yeah my earliest was 36 weeks and the latest was 38 weeks. I don't think i will go before 37 weeks unless something severe happens and it happens fast. In the past i have always been able to control it with bedrest and hold out until baby is ready or close to. How is your bedrest going?


----------



## blessedmomma

im pretty bored. i cant really do anything to relieve feeling restless. my hubby is painting the kitchen right now- its 10 at night here- he is full on nesting. i want to help so much, but cant. 

to top it off it seems like im starting to lose my plug. lost it for over two weeks before my water broke last time. i know it doesnt really mean anything. im cramping and my back is killing me, think from sitting here so much. its harder than i thought it was gonna be. i know that a lot of women have it much worse with aches and pains and complications though so shortly after i gripe about it i feel like a punk...

i was thinking you had yours much earlier than that. i hope you make it good and far this time. did any of yours have to stay in NICU?


----------



## braijackava

My son was born at 36 weeks and had trouble breathing. He was on a breathing tube for 24 hours and then in nicu for 2 weeks learning how to eat and breath correctly. The other 2 came home with me. I was only on bedrest with my daughter for a couple weeks, and not at all with one of my sons. But my first son i was on bedrest for 6 weeks. It was horrible and i didn't even have any other kids then. I feel for you. Everytime i see the doctor and i don't get put on bedrest i am so relieved!


----------



## membas#1

my DH definitely has not minded the pregnant belly, boobs and everything else. He has a high libido and it has not slowed much at all--if anything it's higher...or perhaps that's my perception because he wants more than me right now. i still have a pretty good interest in sex, but we are getting to the point where i'm limited on how i can ummm...move around, so it's a bit limiting and sometime a little frustrating. plus having to stop because of a cramp or something gets annoying...but we still manage 2-3X per week, especially on weekends when i'm not working full time and have some time to rest up :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all, just got back from my scan and as far as they can tell baby is tangle free from the cord, so it looks like we are heading for a VBAC so whilst excited also very nervous.

Our little one is still a boy and currently weights 6lbs 7oz based on HC, AC and FL.

Still full of cold and feeling a bit miserable, been awake since 3 am so very tired.

Hope everyone is doing well today and BPs, twinges etc are all behaving themselves. 2nd time hope your injections have gone well and bubs is staying put for the moment.


----------



## blessedmomma

cathryn- yay for chance of VBAC!!! baby sounds good and healthy too. how much did j weigh? i cant wait til next wed to find out how much mine weighs now. it will have been about 2 weeks since they checked his weight so hopefully he has gained a pound or so. i think they are supposed to start gaining a half a pound a week somewhere in here

get better hun! you have been sick long enough, that cold needs to find a new home now... :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Thanks Melissa, J was 8lb 11oz @ 37 weeks so this one looks like it will be about the same at term.

Yeah on average they should put on 1/2 lb a week now, good luck for your scan this week.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun. im really looking forward to it. getting checked too so will get to see dilation/effacement and fluid levels :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

I had an ultrasound on Wednesday - i hope my dr can guess at her weight with the measurements!!! I just want to know if she weighs 5lbs or 7 lbs now cause thats gonna mean the difference between a 7lber and a 9lber :haha:

I finally set my last day at work. I am taking off Feb 7th, 18th & 21st to make 4 day work weeks (with a 4 day weekend!!) and then im taking vacation from Feb 28th - March 4th. Meaning my last work day will be Feb 25th. And i will have 9 remaining vacation days that he will roll into 2012 so when i go back to work i will almost have 2 whole weeks accrued in case i need/want to take time off.

My shower is in a couple hours. Looking forward to it. My dad's GF sent me an email that her and my Nana wont be making it cause my dad got called into work and took the car because of the subway is under construction. So that sucks, but its ok!


----------



## braijackava

They haven't been to interested in checking the size of my baby? Do you think its cause most of my kids were under 6 and a half pounds so they don't worry about it? Sometimes i wonder if my doctor is just lazy.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- i dont know why they wouldnt check the weight. maybe they just arent concerned with it or maybe they just didnt tell you what it was. my OB has the ultrasounds/scans in a room at her office so the ultrasound tech works there. their machine they use automatically figures the weight by the measurements they take and she told me at the end of it what he weighed based on that.

i know some dr's dont think the weight from a scan is reliable because it can be off by a certain amount either way. maybe your dr doesnt believe its reliable?:shrug: 

there are websites that you can put in the measurements of your baby and it calculates the weight based on that too if you know the measurements.


----------



## msarkozi

The doctor put me off of work on Wednesday, so I have been done work since Thursday.....I've been enjoying my time at home so far, but it is a little boring as well. At least I am able to get some rest though. 

I am wondering how far off labour is for me?! I have some of the early labour signs going on already....the biggest change too is that I had been constipated, but now last night and the night before, I had to go running to the washroom! I know in the books, it says early labour can be hours, days, or weeks before active labour, so I just have to keep an eye on myself. 

I have an appt on Monday, and then I will have one the following week with the other doctor....he is then supposed to make a decision about when and how this baby is going to come! I wish I knew that already instead of having to wait so close to finding out.....


----------



## Tanikit

Possibly Brai although I know last time they kept checking but never told me til the end - maybe if you get another scan ask them to tell you. Although its strange how it works in the UK that you have to wait for the doctor to tell you what someone else saw - here the doctors do the scans so we see and get told at the same time.

Cathryn that sounds like a good weight for now. Hope you feel better soon.

I am really struggling emotionally (probably hormonally) Saw a psychologist today, but with so little time til the baby comes I must just see it out now. I want this baby out soon (now would maybe be good - if she's ready, but I don't think she is yet.)


----------



## 2nd time

well been and had my last steroid injection they did my bp 90/62 and baby is 3/5 head down so prob comming early regardless of the drs had another trace on baby she is fine had a ecg on mummy and i got ventricular ectopics just going to google it now as al i know is my egc was weird


----------



## 2nd time

note to self dont google stuff it freeks you ot lol


----------



## pinkycat

Angela- im so sorry your going through this :cry: sending :hugs: and love your way xx

2nd time- have they said they are going to induce? when are you next going in? :hugs:

I have no idea how much my bubs weighs they dont do routine growth scans here, so im really excited to have one on thurs (cos of my tablets) im going to ask them to check the fluid cos i dont feel like i have much :wacko:

Tanikit - i feel like i want baby out the very second she is ready too :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

no news on induction next in on monday god i feel like i am living at the hospital now, not too happy about m extra heartbeats but just googeled it in pregnancy and apparently its very common so touch wood i will be ok everytime i go to hospital at the moment this pregnancy gets more complicated wednesday i was fine now i have all these tests a small baby and a potential heart condition i might just stay home from now on lol feeling a bit sory for myself right now


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Angela - your baby does sound like it wants to come early. Glad all the steroids are in now and his lungs can get the surfactant they need. Hopefully your ecg is just pregnancy related - what other tests will they do?

Can we start talking very early labour signs yet? My baby has dropped and I am less breathless, I am not constipated anymore, I get sharp cervical pains often and the BHs have increased greatly and baby can only squirm rather than kick violently but that is it for now.


----------



## msarkozi

Tanikit, I think we have the exact same thing going on!


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> :hugs: Angela - your baby does sound like it wants to come early. Glad all the steroids are in now and his lungs can get the surfactant they need. Hopefully your ecg is just pregnancy related - what other tests will they do?
> 
> Can we start talking very early labour signs yet? My baby has dropped and I am less breathless, I am not constipated anymore, I get sharp cervical pains often and the BHs have increased greatly and baby can only squirm rather than kick violently but that is it for now.

no plan to do anything about the ecg and as far as baby is concerned i will keep going for ctg twice a week untill next scan 10th feb will be 36 weeks then 

as far as earl labour signes 3ths in was me today and having bh and shooting pain in cervix. also noticed some cm change and toco reading is starting to move when having trace

Maz


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- im glad you will get some rest from work before baby gets here cant wait to hear what day they are gonna induce! we might have the same day. mine is wanting feb 15th, but im planning on asking for feb 18th at least.

pinkycat- its worth asking about fluid. it only takes a scan to find out. i know there are also signs that come along with it. like less movements from the baby, mine seems very very calm. but when he does move it can be very painful, even squirms and turns feel rough. online it says they can actually feel the baby's outline better from the outside. 

2ndtime- im glad your done with your shots. hopefully baby will stay put anyways!

tanikit- its the same way here with scans. my lady is not my dr who does it, but she explains everything to me and if i want her to check anything else out she does. she also gives all the info to my OB so if i have more questions she can answer them too. 

i am definitely having some early signs. my back constantly has sharp pains when i move around, i have cramps on and off all day, and my hips just kill me. it could i suppose be from the baby being so low, and he could even be so low from having less cushion from the low fluid levels. i have also started to lose my plug though. and definitely having more BH and more painful BH


----------



## msarkozi

I will definitely be anywhere from February 14th - 28th.....I am guessing around the 21st will be the max they will let me go though, as that is 39 weeks already. 

I got the rest of the baby stuff (bottles and such) sterilized yesterday, so it's all good to go. I have a few things left to get for my bag, but that's about all, other then getting the car seat installed.


----------



## 2nd time

msarkozi said:


> I will definitely be anywhere from February 14th - 28th.....I am guessing around the 21st will be the max they will let me go though, as that is 39 weeks already.
> 
> I got the rest of the baby stuff (bottles and such) sterilized yesterday, so it's all good to go. I have a few things left to get for my bag, but that's about all, other then getting the car seat installed.

dont bottles only stay sterile for 2 hours?? or am i being dum


----------



## msarkozi

I have no idea?! It didn't say that in the instructions at all......


----------



## 2nd time

msarkozi said:


> I have no idea?! It didn't say that in the instructions at all......

my steraliser is a tommy tippee electric one and it says it keeps sterile for 2 hours as long as not opened , worth checking


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls!!

not much to report here!

Labour signs.... not much really, apart from a big change in cm! im getting alot now so much so im having to wear panty liners and its creamy in colour... and babies defo dropped but i feel he keeps changing posisiton still i dont think hes staying put, he also likes to stay to one side of my body is anyone else finding this?.....oh i seem to be errr clearing out alot too lol but thats it!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

cant see that being correct about 2 hours sterile cuse you would be sterilising one bottle at a time for each feed... i always bung all mine in and they stay in there over the 24 hour period and grab them as i need them, i know you shouldnt keep the bottles going once made up for anymore than 2 hours though


----------



## msarkozi

I have sterilizer bags that go in the microwave. My bottles actually said not to boil or microwave sterilize, and just to use the dishwasher or soap and water.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ah i see... i have steam sterilisers, not sure about them sorry!


----------



## blessedmomma

we specifically bought a dishwasher that has a sterilizer button on it. so everything in there gets sterilized when we have bottles in there. mine i just boil for about 4-5 minutes each before using the first time and about once a month until 6 months old even though they get sterilized in the dishwasher anyways.

melissa- i think the 21st would be the last day my OB would induce me too. i only say that though because the 22nd i would be 38 weeks and she said she was inducing at 37 weeks. we could very well be having ours on the same day, that would be awesome!!!:happydance:

shells- mine has been laying on my right side for at least 2 weeks now. i know we are supposed to lay on our left side as much as possible, but i cant. he starts punching and kicking around and makes it soooo uncomfortable i have to turn back over


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Melissa mines the same on my right side, and if i lay on my left its not so comfortable?!?! i always end up laying on the right


----------



## msarkozi

that would be exciting Melissa. I am glad to know that I'm not the only one that sleeps on my right side. I try to switch to the left every now and then, but it's always my right that I end up on....baby doesn't seem to mind, even though he is on that side.....or I end up on my back as well.


----------



## blessedmomma

i love sleeping on my back or my tummy. cant do either right now. tummy is obvious why i cant lay on it now. if i lay on my back to long he starts poking at my bladder and makes me feel like i have to pee. and if i lay there too long my back will hurt all day long. cant wait to sleep on my back or tummy after he gets here....


----------



## readynwilling

I can sleep fine on either my left or right... but if i put a pillow between my knees i end up on my back. I am also now getting up twice a night to pee - and consider myself lucky cause i know some of you ladies have been doing that for a while. 

Had a great shower - totally spoiled. 

I caved and did a load of baby clothes - because a very cute hooded towel i got today fell out of the truck as we were unloading and got dirty :cry: so i put some stain remover on it and picked out a few items to wash to make a small load.


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- only twice to pee, is that all??? you are VERY lucky. im up a good 4-5 times a night. maybe even more now that im downing water all day.

didnt you want to get some sheets? did you get some?


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Pinky and Tankit for the hugs! 

Sara, glad you had a great shower! I did too. Really fun and tons of great baby gear. And a yummy cake that we'll be eating all week! (urp!)


----------



## rottpaw

Blessed, I'm with ya. I'm up 3-4 times to pee at least. Then I also wake up several times where I don't actually get up. Sigh. Exhausting.


----------



## blessedmomma

it really is exhausting!!!! the worst is when you wake up for no reason, or to pee and cant fall back to sleep for hours! its so frustrating...:nope:


----------



## rottpaw

It really is exhausting, and now I feel bad because hubby said I (accidentally) woke him on my 5 am trip this morning and he never got back to sleep. Poor guy


----------



## blessedmomma

poor guy. i figure if my hubby has to take one for the team when i do it every day though, he will live, lol!


----------



## rottpaw

I agree! I feel bad for him, but not too bad LOL. He's snoring through the first four or five times I'm up!


----------



## blessedmomma

so is mine, doesnt even phase him that im up. sometimes im so frustrated i purposely make a big fuss tossing and turning just to wake him up too. im a butt like that though. if he knows i have been up a bunch he will get up with the kids in the morning and let me sleep in. so its really his fault im a turd


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Melissa (blessed) I did get one crib sheet... and i have 2 so i think i need a couple more. I got a TON of clothes. LOL. It was nice because i have a lot of NB-9m stuff and i got a lot of bigger stuff so that was good. 

Im on ebay - looking for a diaper bag... one of the last NEEDED items.. almost all else is a want. LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> Thanks Melissa (blessed) I did get one crib sheet... and i have 2 so i think i need a couple more. I got a TON of clothes. LOL. It was nice because i have a lot of NB-9m stuff and i got a lot of bigger stuff so that was good.
> 
> Im on ebay - looking for a diaper bag... one of the last NEEDED items.. almost all else is a want. LOL

LOL those wants can easily be passed off as needs hun! im glad you got some good stuff :happydance:

angela- didnt you have yours today??? what did you get?


----------



## readynwilling

Yes im pretty good at justifying wants as needs LOL. My husband doesn't think its such a great skill :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

I generally only have to get up once or twice a night...depends on how long I sleep for. I remember one night though it was 11 times, and that was just way too much! 

I have a heating pad that I sleep with all night, so I think that helps my back when I end up sleeping on it. With the pelvic pain, the back seems to be the most comfortable, other then the right side. When I am on my sides though, I am mostly on my stomach. I'm surprised he doesn't kick the crap out of me for doing that :haha:

OH rarely evers sleep in the bed with me for the last 6 weeks or so....he sleeps on the couch instead :thumbup: I just take up way too much space on the bed these days trying to get comfortable, so he took it upon himself to let me have the bed until after the baby is born......thank goodness, lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol sara!

melissa- my aunt suggested sleeping in a recliner when i told her i missed sleeping on my back. it doesnt sound like a bad idea, but now that im on bedrest i sit in one all day so cant imagine sleeping in it all night too.


----------



## msarkozi

people keep telling me to do that as well, and I just can't be bothered.....I love my bed, and I just can't see me being more comfortable in my glider......now maybe if it was a lazy boy or a massage chair, then I might consider it :) 

I feel for you on the best rest. There is no way I would be able to do it. I was put on bed rest back in July for 4 days, and I couldn't even do it then.....it's sooooooo boring!!! And you just want to be up and doing stuff. Thank goodness the end is near for you, so not much longer to go!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks. its harder than i thought, but could be much worse. i sympathize with you ladies who have to do shots every day, or check levels by being pricked all the time, or have to change your diets. that would probably be much harder for for me than this. 

i have a lazy boy, and its comfy enough during the day, but like you said i want my bed at night. i just sit here all day with the heating pad on my back. by night time i want to lay down...


----------



## membas#1

i get up once or twice a night--usually if i can go right before i fall asleep i can manage just once in the night--unfortunately i usually don't fall back asleep from that one trip around 4am-5am and i just end up dozing until my alarm goes off at 7 for work. ugh. i sometimes wake DH up with my tossing and turning but i really don't concern myself too much with it--he's not working full time right now (he's doing some transitioning in his self employment, which is fine but sometimes i'm a little envious as he has twice as many days off as i do right now and i'm the preggers one). needless to say i haven't had to cook much or do dishes/etc...as often, so that is a positive to the situation.

Gosh I wish i could lay on my back. I get horrible hypotension syndrome when i lay on my back more than 5-10 min...i get dizzy/nauseous/light headed--just really low blood pressure after a period of time. At my ultrasound the other day i had to request to turn over to my left side...i thought i might pass out. she showed me on the ultrasound what the vena cava does when you lay on your back (compresses due to weight of uterus/fluid/baby) and when i rolled to my left side it opened back up again...allowing blood back to my heart. it was really cool to see that...but i do love to lay on my back and stomach! i miss them both and have gotten used to left side but favor the right.


----------



## membas#1

yeah, i would likely go pretty stir crazy on bedrest after the first day--i'm sorry blessed that you have to be on bedrest, but i'm glad it won't be for an excessive amount of time (although I'm sure it feels like it!)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun. i think its rougher if your a busy body and i am. i really just feel restless. and now that it has been a couple of days im getting really achy, crampy, yucky. 

my DH does the laundry in the am and dishes in pm. so going in to the kitchen to get something to eat and seeing some dishes in there drives me crazy. i emptied to dishwasher out one day though and he about lost it. so here is sit on my hiney, with it only getting bigger. i feel like a lazy bum


----------



## membas#1

sounds like you have a good hubby there. mine would likely do the same if i was ordered on bedrest and got up for more than just a bathroom break. he'd probably make me pee in a cup instead of getting up to go to the bathroom :haha: okay, probably not...i bet he'd get tired of waiting on me but he'd do it!


----------



## msarkozi

at least everything we are doing, as much as it is driving us crazy, is going to be worth it in the end. Giving up sugar is definitely hard, but I have to keep telling myself why I am doing it. The other night, I was actually debating about cheating, and after about 10 minutes, I finally talked myself out of it, and I felt better about not doing it. I think I am having an easier time though without the sugar, now that I am off of work and able to get some extra sleep. It doesn't seem to make me cranky anymore :thumbup:

I have a cleaning lady coming tomorrow morning (I used her once a month ago but then decided to do it myself again)....OH told me tonight that I am to get her to come every week from now on, and for at least 3 weeks after baby is born. I think I will actually give into him this time and listen! :blush:


----------



## Tanikit

Seems like there are a lot of us who will go on or before 21st February - I want it earlier, not on my birthday though I think if they force me to I won't care by that stage - I'll just want her out! I am wondering whether to try any of those things that can start labour after 37 weeks although I may frustrate myself if I do try them.

Melissa (blessed) :hugs: I think I'd go mad if I was on bed rest - I'd really rather inject myself multiple times a day (probably cause I am used to it - wonder if someone can get used to bed rest) I usually sleep on my side but am rolling to both left and right at the moment as I am just too uncomfortable. 

DD is sleeping through the night in her own bed now and that helps some - she is up by 06:00am but I am so sore by then from lying in bed that its ok to get up then. 

If I was on bed rest, my mother or mother in law would have to come and look after both me and DH and DD.

Melissa glad the sugars are behaving better. Mine have gone a bit high again and am upping the insulin yet again (up and down up and down) and have warned those with me that they will go low again - 36 weeks is a big milestone and usually the time when more drops occur but will have to wait and see. Should be on the last box of my ticker today when the thing finally registers that its day here lol.


----------



## msarkozi

It would be kinda funny if some of us all end up on the same day :) It's amazing how close the end actually is!


----------



## Nixilix

Omg I'm so excited about going to the last box!!!! Come on Tuesday!!


----------



## codegirl

Labour signs - lots of BH, painful lower down, etc etc... the things that's getting me right now is that for the last four nights I've woken up so sick to my tummy that I thought I was going to :sick: BLA this SUCKS!!!


Sara - I forgot to mention in your journal that I didn't get a diaper bag until about 7 months AFTER E was born :haha: We just used a backpack for a long time. Now I have 2 that I like but it took me forever to decide on what I wanted.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls

I cant stop peeing through the night either and im sure my hubby is pregnant too cuse every morning 4am he needs to go! hahahaa...

35 weeks today!! i have started taking the primrose oil and still waiting for the RLT to arrive, and i requested dh sperm this morning lol!! he was only too happy to help! well its suppost to help right?!?! lol... id love to get labour started in 2 weeks (37 weeks) on my own but cannot see it happening i will prob still be induced at 38! x


----------



## Tanikit

Well now it has moved to the last box. 

I have become severely depressed lately - I knew it was coming, (for the last month or more) but was hoping it would stay at least reasonable til the baby arrived when hopefully it will end. Burst into tears at church today and again a few times at home. DH has run away to his brothers house and won't be home til evening - wasn't even here for lunch. Unfortunately I seem to get mixed mania-depression which means there is a lot of anger with it - so while I want to curl up and sleep all the time I also am furious. I have no clue how much is hormones and how much is depression but I know this is not only hormones and that I am in trouble only I am not able to get help yet since baby is due so soon now - by the time any meds began working I'd be in labour. 

On DHs side he did try to have a family day yesterday - or at least I think that is what he wanted, only I had to go to the psychologist so he went out with my mother and DD instead and then sat on the computer the rest of the day. He hears on Monday if he will still have a job so probably that is stressing him although it doesn't seem to be really. He is just totally withdrawn and I feel like I may as well not have a husband. It is worse because my mother is here - I think he thinks she must take over so he is even more absent. I am scared to make any decisions right now as I am so depressed and angry that I may decide I do not want him with me when in labour. 

Sorry just needed to get that out. I wish there was some help for this - I guess that's what comes of going off medication for 7+ months.


----------



## pinkycat

Yay for last box Tanikit :happydance:
Im sorry your feeling depressed :hugs: don't make any big decisions about anything while your not feeling yourself.

Im so uncomfy. Baby feels like she has dropped right down and im peeing constantly. iv also got period like pains that go right into my back today :wacko:


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all - my cold is still going strong but think I'm comming out the other side as I don't look as awful as I have the last couple of days. Took MIL out for lunch as it was her birthday during the week and also to look at the caravan she's bought so that was a nice morning.

Although I have read through all the posts between my baby brain and cold I can't remember most so apologies for not commenting.

Angela - glad your shower went well and I hope your visit to your Dad today has gone as well as it can. The rollercoaster ride of emotions must be exhausting, my only advice is go with whatever your feeling at any point in time everyone will understand.

Tankit - try and let your mum take over as much as possible it sounds like you need to focus on you and do what ever you need to, to get through each day. You've moved to the last ticker so the end goal is in sight. It sounds like your DH is just not coping with the world at all, and no matter how much you'd like him to it sounds like he's just no able to. I wouldn't make any "decisions" at the moment as it sounds like neither you or DH are yourselves. but if there is something you need to do to get through the next couple of weeks then do it, it sounds like that is what he is doing.

Early symptoms for me, pretty much constant BH's day and night which when not too bad are across the top of my bump, but when being really nasty are across the bottom and round my back and sting my cervix something rotten. Had a couple of days where I had much more BM activity but that seems to have settled down yesterday and today. Bubs has definately dropped down as I'm not consuming quiet as many Rennies as usual.

Actually got some sleep last night and was surprised when I opened my eyes and the clock said 7 instead of the 3 am i've been seeing lately, so actually feel a little human today.

Big hugs to everyone who needs them and even if you don't.

Take care


----------



## kelly brown

hi ladies got my baby shower tomorrow cannt wait be such fun xxx NOT LONG NOW LADIES XXXXX


----------



## msarkozi

Tanikit - :hugs: hun

Hope everyone feels better soon.....we are in the home stretch now! 

I have a cleaning lady coming right away this morning. It will be nice to not have to do it myself this week.....just trying to finish off the laundry instead....it seems like it keeps multiplying!!


----------



## 2nd time

o more injections for me today thank god still got o go to hospital tommorow for ctg trace and get house ready for baby and rest and look after dd and make her irthday cake lol dont see the rest bit getting done ohwell


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I don't really see the rest in there for you either 2nd time, lol! I hope you manage to find some time for yourself though....


----------



## 2nd time

yep well at least this week i only have 2 hospital apps for ctg and so will get chance to take lo to soft play next week is mental have ctg monday dd birthday tuesday midwife wed and dd 1st year check up scan and consultant and ctg on thursday and dds booster jabs on friday anyone want to swap weeks lol


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time, yeah for no more injections, could you cheat and buy a cake? to give yourself a break and as long as baby has somewhere to sleep, wear, nappies and food then thats really the essentials covered other things can happen later. So try and put rest high up on your list.

ETA - sorry your 2nd post came whilst I was typing, no with that going on I can't see much of a break in there either, but yeah for the soft play session - hoping to take mine to one on Friday for a treat.

Melissa - hope the cleaning lady went well, I love mine it is the one luxury I really insist on although it was OH who first mentioned it when we were both working full time and long hours, but for what it costs and how much it allows us to focus on family time on a weekend we've decided to keep it.

I'm really sore this evening, went for a bit of a walk today and my hips and back are not overly impressed with me at the moment, hoping they settle down so I can get some sleep.


----------



## blessedmomma

codegirl- i have been waking up feeling sick the past couple of days too. whats with all that? 

melissa- glad you are getting a break from cleaning. my DH and my 2 DD are pretty much doing everything around here.

2ndtime- you are a busy lady!!!! are you taking time in between all that to breathe???

cathryn- im glad your cold is going away finally. i hope your hip and back pain settles down soon.

angela- i hope you are doing ok this weekend with your dad. prayers coming your way.

tanikit- im sorry your having such a rough time. lots and lots of hugs and prayers. hopefully your mom being there will help and your DH will come back around and help too.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## msarkozi

I keep getting lightheaded and have some nausea each day.....I'm hoping it's signs that the end is near. 

Cleaning lady is going really well. OH wants me to get her to come every week and for at least 3 weeks still after the baby is born. I just feel so guilty not doing it myself, but if I can get over that feeling, then I might keep her on longer then that. She is currently on mat leave herself and has to go back to work in a couple months, so I am thinking she won't be cleaning for much longer anyway.

2nd time, there is no way I am swapping you weeks, lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

you shouldnt feel guilty about it hun. just enjoy the help while you have it. im sure it will be even more welcome after baby gets here. your gonna be exhausted from feeding a baby at maximum every 2-3 hours day and night. all in between changing diapers/nappies and clothes spit on, etc., all on very little sleep while also recovering from childbirth.

LOL- its a beautiful experience :cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

well me thinks its bed time willenjoy my less than hectic day tommorow and prepare for the maddness


----------



## msarkozi

thanks Melissa.....I was feeling bad, and I wanted to try and stay out of her way, so I have been rebuilding my farm on farmville :haha: She is done now, so I am going to go watch a movie I think. And :wacko: to what you are saying about when the baby is here, lol! 

goodnight 2nd time! Hope you find some time for yourself tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Blessed, that made me laugh!


----------



## braijackava

Hope everyone is doing good! As for me I have been tired and had a headache and been throwing up all weekend. I think it is probably from the pain medicine they gave me for my tooth. It is not that bad anymore, so I am not taking it anymore in hopes I will feel better.
My son has strep, so I went to get his prescription from Walmart today. I took my BP at the machine there and it was 149/85. I took it again at home after my nap and it was 145/68. I thought about calling the on call doctor, but dont think it will do much good. I am just going to take it easy until my appt on tuesday to see my normal doctor.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Tanikit - sorry you are feeling so sad. Im very glad you are on the last box - cause that means i hit it tomorrow!!

Hope you have a great shower Kelly!

I really want a cleaning lady to come and do a once over.. maybe around 38 weeks... not too early, it will just get dusty again LOL

Sorry you are feeling sick Terri and Brai :hugs: 

Brai and 2nd time - try to get some rest!!

I bought an awesome diaper bag today... it was pretty $$ though. I just got my bonus from work and it was double what i was expecting so i splurged. I actually snuck it in the house so DH wouldn't see it :blush: But we have just about everything we could want/need for the baby. Just need to set it up, put it away, etc etc.


----------



## membas#1

Tanikit :hugs: hope your day is better tomorrow. So sorry you are feeling this way. 

Sorry for all those feeling sick. It's bad enough having aches and pains but throw in being sick to the stomach and colds, double yuck! Hope everyone is feeling as good as possible soon! 

I had a pretty good day--did some cleaning (no cleaning person here unfortunately). But I didn't mind--was even on the floor dusting the foot of the dining table and chairs! They were dirty! Having hardwood floors and a dog that sheds like mad--whew, lots to sweep up, so did that too after dusting. Organized LOs dresser a bit more, and did some sewing--made more reusable wipes--I have 20 now...I wonder how many I need? We probably won't use those for the big blow out poops but will use them most of the time, so I have no idea how many to make. Had some old prefold diapers that are really small (too small to use as diapers) and plan to use for burp rags etc...but cut two of those and hemmed them and made 4 wipes, then also used flannel and velour to make several more double sided wipes. So soft :) I have quite a bit of leftover fabric to still use up so I could easily make 10-20 more. Perhaps I will between now and then.

Also went to a friends house and went through 3 bags of clothes--brought home at least 7 pairs of jeans and cords for 12M age (we really don't need anything for 0-6m at this time), also got several other things--onesies, tops, cute pants, couple dresses etc...mostly for 9 mo or 12 mo. So am washing those things now and gonna store them til we need them. Also picked up car seat and swing from same friend. So we have all we absolutely need at this point! YAY! Car seat was the last must get soon item, so now we have that and I've got the covers to those in the dryer. I'd say I had a productive day--and now I'm just rambling all to you ladies about it. Sorry :haha:

Tomorrow--work. Blah


----------



## membas#1

oh and my friend, she has 4 year old twins and one of the twins is my little shadow when i'm there...we just connect very well and always have (I've known them since the day they came into this world), well she just couldn't get enough of feeling for baby--she just rubbed my belly all night (even had me pulling my shirt up so she could feel my belly and skin not just through my clothes). was very cute..and baby got the hiccups which was really a perfect time for the kiddo to feel the baby a lot. So fun.


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- yay for the new diaper bag! sometimes you just have to splurge.

since i have two young sons i really didnt need much. i did get to buy a double stroller. using it now on them. will probably use it on the youngest two, but not for a while. i have a sling that i'll use for the newby until he gets bigger. that will look awesome im sure. pushing my 1 and 3 year old around with the new one in his sling. of course my 12 and 10 year olds will have to walk with me or push the cart behind me. we already get comments at the store about ALL of our tons of kids. i also bought a new diaper bag. it was the biggest, cheapest, sturdiest diaper bag i could find. i seriously made my DH take me to several stores before i would settle on one. between sippy cups, bottles, diapers, blankets, and everything else i have to carry around i hardly even carry a purse. its easier to just throw my wallet in the diaper bag and go. also got some new clothes and such because i thought we were done having kids and gave away all ours up to 9 months.

membas- sounds like you got a lot of good stuff today, yay! and that sounds adorable about your friends kid. that is such a cute age. i bought a pack of cloth diapers with my 3rd that i have always used as burp rags too. works really good:thumbup:


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa don't feel guilty about having the cleaning lady - its an excuse to have more time for your baby. My DH wants to stop our cleaning lady from coming here and my psychologist said that under the circumstances we should definitely not tell her not to come even if it means going into debt as without outside help neither of us will cope right now (in South Africa almost everyone has someone to clean, many have people who live in and clean simply because our houses are so big and most people with toddlers have someone 5 days a week - we have one person once a week and only since May last year)

Thanks for all the hugs. I spent yesterday making pictures fro baby's room which was therapeutic. I didn't realise the walls in there were so bare compared to my other DDs so may make some more today. If anyone has any prayers they can spare please will you pray that things go as they should at my DHs work today - he should hear if his contract is being extended or not today. He has already been without work for 20 months (2008-2010) and I am not sure either of us could cope with another run like that right when a new baby is due.

2nd time hope you do get some rest - sounds like you are very busy!

Brai :hugs: sorry you have been sick and hope you feel better today and that your BP behaves.

Ready thats great about the diaper bag - you get good use out of them so great to have a nice one. And Blessed lol I have been wodering if mine will be big enough since I still have to pack a whole bag for DD when I go out and I would rather have them both in the same bag - but maybe I will make her carry her own. You literally have 3 babies to pack for!

Membas glad you had a good day and have got some nice new stuff.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: tanikit--hoping all goes well at DHs work today--lots of positive thoughts for you guys.


----------



## 2nd time

well sending aanya to childminder for a copule of hours tida so i can go hospital and possible havea litle rest lol dont know what i would do without her she is fantastic and also said she will take dd while my sister in law gets her when i am in labour which is a weight off my mind


----------



## pinkycat

Tanikit- :hugs: and prayers your way for Dh's job xx
Brai-keep an eye on that BP. I hope it behaves itself.

I think my BP is on the way up now iv stopped my meds :growlmad: I cant win


----------



## blessedmomma

lots of prayers coming your way tanikit! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

pinkycat- you cant win hun! i hope they dont go too high or cause any problems with pregnancy or baby. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Lots of prayers coming for all of us! We visited my Dad yesterday and I think he had basically asked us to come a week early so he could say goodbye :cry: :cry: We'll be going back home this coming weekend regardless and I really hope he is still with us, but I just don't know. He's SO weak and frail and I think he is just ready to go. the will to keep fighting is simply not there. :-( :-(

It was an emotionally devastating day for both me and hubby (he is close to my Dad and they are good friends). I'm just exhausted and now facing a full workweek ahead. I'm really starting to wish I'd already taken off work at this point. As I told hubby, I can deal with craziness at work, being 30-odd weeks pregnant and losing my father, but not all three at once. It's just too much. We'll see how things go but I may take off earlier than expected. Which is fine, as we only have a few more weeks to go. To top it off I had some swelling in my hands yesterday while at Dad's, so I took my BP with their home machine and it was 151 over 84!! I am hoping it was just their machine, but it scared me to death. My own home machine read normal when I checked it yesterday night (like 118/78). So I really, really hope it was just a fluke of his machine and I'm not going to get stress induced PE. If it's not one thing, it's another, it seems!

Hugs and love to all today. These are challenging days all around.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my angela!!!! i hope your not getting PE. and im sorry about your dad. at least you were able to say goodbye if he does go home. 
that is too much. you should take time off if it gets to be too rough on you. nothing is as important as taking care of that baby right now. i will be praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Angela, that is a lot to go through right now. Sorry about your Dad - glad you could see him recently and hope he hangs in there a little longer - it would be so nice if he could see your baby.

As for the BP mine seems to be rising too but also systolic and not so much the diastolic - I have been gtting a lot of readings especially in the evenings of about 135-140/80-85 but it may be because of stress. Angela maybe just test again at home and also after resting and hopefully it will have come down. They tend not to worry til the diastolic is over 90 I think. Really hope it is not PE starting.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Angela


----------



## Tanikit

Well DH is home but he hasn't said anything about the job and I have not yet asked - mainly cause my Mom and DD are around. Will have to wait and see later.

Have been having a LOT of pelvic pressure at times today and then it disappears. I don't remember this one with DD.

Have had a better day today - made it about me and DD only and dropped all expectations of anyone else which means I didn't get upset when DH didn't say hello tonight or didn't stay at the dinner table til we had all finished and silly things that have been bothering me lately. When I expect nothing then I get surprised when he does pay attention and that is good too cause then I can say thanks and don't get annoyed at all - after all I can look after myself and my DD all alone and my mother is here to help too. Thanks for all the support - I think if I can keep my expectations of both myself and others at a minimum then things will be ok til the end.


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope everything works out for you tanikit! hang in there, sounds like your doing better :thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

tankit hope you feel better. Praying everything is okay with DH job!

Rottpaw...sorry to hear about your father not doing so well. Hope you can find strength and peace to get through this difficult time :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls 

hugs to all those that need them!!! hoping everything works out ok

Ive been in so much pain today im not sure whats going on its like he is trying to engage maybe? but then im still not convinced hes head down i have had braxton hicks all day too and god i feel so 'full' i cant see how theres anymore room in there! even me boobs are killing i feel like im really starting to prepare for labour now im hoping he stays put abit longer though!!! i wonder if its the evening primrose oil i started taking sunday??


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks guys. Yes i was able to splurge on a pretty diaper bag as its my first. I can imagine if i needed to pack stuff for 3 little ones like blessed i would be looking for biggest, strongest, cheapest bag too :hugs:

Sounds like you got lots done Membas!! Wanna come over :rofl:

Huge hugs Angela. So sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I ignored my housework all weekend - so after work i made dinner (an accomplishment in itself :haha: ), did 3 loads of laundry, 2 loads of dishes and baked 3 layers of cake for the cake i have due on the weekend. I then finished decorating the bottom layer of the cake. Its a fake so i am able to do it early. And while cake dummies are way easier to decorate then real cake i am very happy with it!!



Then the top layer is going to be a tiffany box with a giant diamond ring in it!


----------



## codegirl

Gorgous!!!

I think I have the same brand bag as you. Took me a long time to finally buy one (E was 6 or 7 months old) and now I have 2 (of the same brand) :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone tonight????

i was talking to someone tonight who had low amniotic fluid like i do and she tells me that preterm labor is a complication of it. i was just getting used to the idea of 37 weeks being ok and apparently i could go anytime. also found out that cerebral palsy and stillbirth are complications during labor with it to because there is no cushion for the cord and contractions could stress baby out. it seems like when you feel like all will be ok a curve ball is thrown. i already heard that c-sections are highly likely because of the stress and cord compression that can happen, and although that is scary to me just cuz i havent went that route, i am willing to do what it takes to get him out safely. i had no idea that cerebral palsy or stillbirth could occur from it, i guess it makes sense. im trying to stay calm about things and im sure after i talk to DH i will have some peace about all of it but my goodness, what other risks could there be???? i feel like im doing all i can with being on my butt all day and drinking tons of water til i feel sick and in the end it might not even make a difference cuz labor is a whole other story

sorry ladies, im just blowing off some stress...


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Melissa. Keep resting - it is best :hugs: I know it must be hard. QUIT GOOGLING - always comes up worse case scenario. I can't imagine how worried you must be though.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry sara- that cake, fake or not, really is beautiful. i was thinking that when i saw it and in my own selfish rage forgot to tell you that. i used to work in a bakery for a while and loved to decorate. it was so relaxing and therapeutic


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: Melissa. Keep resting - it is best :hugs: I know it must be hard. QUIT GOOGLING - always comes up worse case scenario. I can't imagine how worried you must be though.

thanks hun. i actually was talking to someone on a thread here. but your right, after i got off i goodled the poop out of it again thinking she must be wrong cuz my OB didnt tell me any of that. but she was right. my DH has already got me calmed down. i really should talk to him before i write half the stuff i do. he has a lot of wisdom and his peace rubs off on me.


----------



## rottpaw

Sara, gorgeous cake! 

Blessed, I agree - NO MORE google LOL! You are scaring you and me both LOL! :hugs: Seriously, the way they monitor labor these days I can't imagine they would not pick up on baby's heartbeat dropping, etc. if the cord becomes compressed. Don't stress about that. One of my friends had not one, but two C-sections because as soon as she started to push, both her kids' heartbeats dropped and the doctors did not even let her continue to try. They don't even take chances if there is any indication the baby is in distress. Try not to worry! 

So here's a couple photos from our shower to cheer you up - the "diaper cake" (made of diapers and toys, etc. - so fun!) and the real cake. I loved the edible cake with its frosting "booties!" So adorable!
 



Attached Files:







Diaper Cake.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10









Cake.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## readynwilling

Very cute cake and diaper cake Angela :hugs: My shower cake had icing booties too - but it was a sheet cake, not a 2 layer stacked cake! But they didn't want to ask me to do my own shower cake LOL.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow that is adorable angela!!!! :thumbup:

im glad you didnt have to do your own cake sara:haha:

i know to stay off google. curiosity gets the best of me and then i get the poop scared out of me. like my DH says, there are risks in the healthiest of pregnancies too and we cant dictate our own future or our childrens. we just have to have faith that all will be ok and pray for healthy and happy kids. i love him so much...:cloud9:


----------



## Tanikit

Lovely cakes Sara and Angela!

Well my DH does still have his job which is a huge relief - he told me at 01:00am last night. He seems less stressed knowing that and even though there are issues there he can at least look for another job if he wants without the stress of not having one.

DH asked DD when we are having the baby and she said "today" - I doubt that but we are at least into February now so the countdown is on for real.

Melissa - try not to worry too much. I went and looked up a site about type 1 diabetic pregnancies and it scared me like anything - was trying to find out about shoulder dystocia as this is the one the gynaes like to scare me with - it had about 20 terrible things that could happen on it - many of which I had known nothing about. I think in the end all I can do is pray and hope and trust - after all I asked for this baby for ages and it does say that if you ask for bread, you won't get a stone (sorry am not quoting properly - pregnancy brain and laziness this morning)


----------



## Nixilix

Glad he Stil has job. Love the cakes girls!

My baby has hiccups ALL the time! I read it could be cause of knew in cord and now I'm panicking about a cord accident. Got a home Visit with midwife today to check bp etc and prob have to see her weekly til delivery. Got antenatal class tonight too. 1st of 3. They bring a baby to the third! 

I think I should be on the last box when I click "post" ! Yay!!


----------



## 2nd time

cleaned the cooker already and its only 9am lol baby fed gas man been to do service just got to wait for pram to be delivered and then off to soft play


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- glad he still has his job, what a huge relief for both of you! an answered prayer for me... i know i need to stay off google. i was mad that my OB didnt tell me all this, but i guess they probably dont want to tell you everything that could happen just to make you worry and panic all the time. 

nix- i hope you dont have a knot! dont know what can come of it or anything about it, but doesnt sound good. if its any comfort to you mine has hiccups all the time. and someone mentioned on here that it meant their lungs were developing good. so could really be a good sign instead of a bad one.

2ndtime- do you ever take a break???

i have an appt tomorrow for another NST and scan. i cant wait to see how much weight he has put on and if the fluid level has increased. last time they said he was very low and still engaged, im assuming from the low fluid around him, and that he had a bunch of cord in front of his face. i hadnt thought about it being an issue until i read yesterday that the cord can get compressed without enough fluid. now im really scared to lay on my left side at all, which was really uncomfortable anyways. he is laying on my right side and facing left, so dont know if i lay on that side if it will pinch the cord between me and his face. i know that he starts freaking out- kicking and poking around- being all erratic when i do, so im trying to not at all now.

should also be getting checked again so will see if i have progressed at all in dilation an deffacement since 2 weeks ago. since i could go into preterm labor on my own it would be good to know.

how is everyone else today???


----------



## rottpaw

Blessed, I am so sorry you have all this stress, honey. Try not to worry and just take things a day at a time. :hugs: 

Nix - on the hiccups, my dr said once or twice a day is totally normal. They are actually a good sign of lung development (because the lungs have to be a certain strength before a hiccup can even occur). Like you, I have heard that "constant" hiccuping can be a sign of low oxygen, but if it's just off and on a couple times a day I would not worry. 

So meanwhile at our house, it's always something! Like we don't have enough going on - last night, about 2 we were awakened to the sounds of an animal scurrying around in our wall. Right behind our bed. Oh, goody. I sincerely hope it does not get stuck in there and die. I can only imagine trying to survive the months of dead animal smell *right* in our bedroom while adjusting to a newborn in the house! We might all end up sleeping in baby's room just to get away from the smell! :wacko:


----------



## braijackava

My BP was 117\67 this morning. Yay! I am glad it is behaving better, but also worried about what that means for induction. I am scared if she wants me to go to 39 weeks, i have never delivered a baby that has had that much time to grow! But then again my BP could shoot up anytime between now and then, and my doctor seems to think it will. I see mt real doctor today, so i am excited and nervous to see what she has to say. I haven't seen her since my BP started to go up.
tanikit hope things are getting better for you! You have had such a hard time with this pregnancy.
blessed hope your appt goes good tomorrow!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks angela- im just gonna talk to my OB about all of this tomorrow and like you said take it one day at a time.

wonder whats behind your wall??? that doesnt sound nice. wonder how you would go about getting it out. would you have to tear up the wall? how crazy.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- im glad your bp is going down again. what a roller coaster ride...
hope your appt goes good today!


----------



## rottpaw

Blessed - I am not sure how we can get whatever it is out. I am so afraid it is stuck in there and will die and smell. Yuck! Some friends had that happen and she said it was just awful. It's right behind our bed, so I can't imagine the smell. Ewwww!! I am just hoping it can either get out on its own, or maybe migrate to some other part of the house. Hubby stayed home today to try to investigate, but if it's in the chimney (or between the chimney and the wall) I'm not sure he can see anything. Sigh.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls

Had midwife today... baby is oblique still and i have alot of fluid more than last time, i have a growth scan on the 10th she said that i will be able to tell from that if he is still in that position and if he is then i will need to discuss trying to move him or a c-section, but she didnt seem concerned - now ive been reading everywhere allsorts that at my stage they should be head down and espesh with big babies (like i carry) and extra fluid its doubtful he will move, and it can cause cord prolapse?? i knwo i shouldnt read things but its worrying me now cuse she didnt mention any of this.
Oh and with regards to the hiccups i am the same mine hiccups a couple times a day at least! im worrying myself to death about all sorts now but my husband keeps saying - if she was that worried about his position/growth/fluid id have been sent to hospital, trouble is i dont have much faith in the medical profession since losing my lil boy last february cuse alot could have been avoided. 
I think to make it worse the scan is on my lil boy Lucas's birthday and now im getting worked up that that is a sign!! arggghhh!!!


----------



## 2nd time

well soft play was brilliant best on i have been too dd really enjoyed herself wish i haddent had to chase her accross a bouncy castle but hay ho . pram arrived yehh bought cot bed yesterday which is being delivered tomorow. when i got up this morning my dh had cleaned the kitchen during the night. i have a friend who has offered to comean help me get te house done so i will clean the bathroom and wash baby cloths and let her put them all away for me at least thats a nic job to help with


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- im sorry your LO is not head down. if its any comfort i had one at 41 weeks that wasnt head down. when i was induced at 41+4 he was. so hopefully you LO will turn. i have heard its pretty painful when they manually turn the baby but at least its better if you have more fluid to turn them. since having too much fluid is opposite of what i have, i have actually read up on that too. theres info about both on the same websites. there is a chance of cord prolapse, but it was my understanding that it would be due to waters breaking and the baby coming down to lay on the cord, i could have misread that though. i hope your LO is ok in the end! im worried about cord prolapse too, he could already be laying on it. i was getting worried about hiccups now too!!! i was thinking it was a good sign that he has hiccups all the time- to get his lungs prepared. but now im worried he might be getting them too much, which could mean cord prolapse and they arent getting enough oxygen :dohh: it just never ends does it...


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: to everyone that needs them! 

I want cake now that I've seen pictures of yummy looking cakes! :( Maybe I should just go make myself a splenda filled cake! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol melissa- i was watching a show where they were having cake and ice-cream and made my DH go get some right then. :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! a girl has to have what a girl wants, especially when pregnant! :)


----------



## braijackava

So I was on my way to take my sick DD to the doctor, then go to my doctor. Anyways we stopped to get gas. I brought my dogs in the car, since they bark if I leave to long. I left my keys in the car with my dogs while I went to pay. And one of the stupid dogs saw a ball on the dash he just had to have, and managed to somehow lock the doors while he was getting it! Hubby is at work and couldnt be here for a couple hours. So I had to walk home, only like 2 blocks, but with negative windchill, 8 months pregnant, and slush and snow to walk through it was not fun! Plus my coat was in the car since I was having a hot flash when I pumped the gas. So now have to wait for roadside assistance to call so I can walk back there and get in my car. Watch now my dogs will try to eat the guy who comes to help! I am sure this will not be good for my BP when I finally get to my doctor.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

blessedmomma said:


> shells- im sorry your LO is not head down. if its any comfort i had one at 41 weeks that wasnt head down. when i was induced at 41+4 he was. so hopefully you LO will turn. i have heard its pretty painful when they manually turn the baby but at least its better if you have more fluid to turn them. since having too much fluid is opposite of what i have, i have actually read up on that too. theres info about both on the same websites. there is a chance of cord prolapse, but it was my understanding that it would be due to waters breaking and the baby coming down to lay on the cord, i could have misread that though. i hope your LO is ok in the end! im worried about cord prolapse too, he could already be laying on it. i was getting worried about hiccups now too!!! i was thinking it was a good sign that he has hiccups all the time- to get his lungs prepared. but now im worried he might be getting them too much, which could mean cord prolapse and they arent getting enough oxygen :dohh: it just never ends does it...

Your right it never ends!! and yep now im worrying about the hiccups i seem to get them whenever i lay on my left side too which is near his head.... god sakes i need to stop googling stuff and try and relax just seems 10th feb is so far away!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone!

Brai - that sounds like a nightmare!!

I have decided that on top of my video monitor, i need the angelcare movement pad monitor :dohh: but im trying to find used cause i already have a $200 monitor, i don't need to spend that much on a second. I have emailed about 3 used that are fairly local to me all for under $50. Here's hoping they haven't sold them yet!


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - is that one of those ones that beeps if no movement is detected (or however it works)? If so, my friend had one of those, and she said it's not worth getting. They are only useful for a few months, and a lot of people said that it often beeped for no reason at all.


----------



## blessedmomma

Shell'sAngels said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> shells- im sorry your LO is not head down. if its any comfort i had one at 41 weeks that wasnt head down. when i was induced at 41+4 he was. so hopefully you LO will turn. i have heard its pretty painful when they manually turn the baby but at least its better if you have more fluid to turn them. since having too much fluid is opposite of what i have, i have actually read up on that too. theres info about both on the same websites. there is a chance of cord prolapse, but it was my understanding that it would be due to waters breaking and the baby coming down to lay on the cord, i could have misread that though. i hope your LO is ok in the end! im worried about cord prolapse too, he could already be laying on it. i was getting worried about hiccups now too!!! i was thinking it was a good sign that he has hiccups all the time- to get his lungs prepared. but now im worried he might be getting them too much, which could mean cord prolapse and they arent getting enough oxygen :dohh: it just never ends does it...
> 
> Your right it never ends!! and yep now im worrying about the hiccups i seem to get them whenever i lay on my left side too which is near his head.... god sakes i need to stop googling stuff and try and relax just seems 10th feb is so far away!Click to expand...

mine gets hiccups on my left side too and starts moving all crazy also! his cord was bunched up right in front of his face on the left last week at his scan so it scares the poop out of me now that im cutting off oxygen anytime i lay that way. i lay on my right side all night now and wake up with my hips and back in constant pain. a couple of minutes into the day and im all crampy also! when do you go back in to have baby and fluids checked?


----------



## Tanikit

Brai glad your BP went down and sorry about your day - hope you managed to sort it out and get your car and dogs back.

Melissa cake sounds good - I've only just got my sugars back down today though so better skip it, maybe if they go low again lol.

Shell's hope your baby will turn by itself - there is still some time - do you know how oblique the baby is - is there a long way to get it head down?

My DD has decided the baby is not coming today after all - now she is coming on Saturday. This could go on for another couple of weeks lol. I have been sleeping in the afternoons now but it is incredibly hot and I keep waking up from the heat - still very very tired - when will the nesting kick in?


----------



## msarkozi

lol! every now and then I am tempted to eat one of my Lindt chocolate balls that I saved from Christmas.......I am just waiting for the day that I can melt one of those in my mouth!!


----------



## 2nd time

well got really strong braxton hicks thinking it could be it but i guess it wont be lol my belly is so hard it eels like bay is about to fall out and on top of that i got dihoreea tmi sory guess i might have dont too much today bad girl cant make my mind up weather i should ring land d with theses contractions


----------



## Shell'sAngels

blessedmomma said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> shells- im sorry your LO is not head down. if its any comfort i had one at 41 weeks that wasnt head down. when i was induced at 41+4 he was. so hopefully you LO will turn. i have heard its pretty painful when they manually turn the baby but at least its better if you have more fluid to turn them. since having too much fluid is opposite of what i have, i have actually read up on that too. theres info about both on the same websites. there is a chance of cord prolapse, but it was my understanding that it would be due to waters breaking and the baby coming down to lay on the cord, i could have misread that though. i hope your LO is ok in the end! im worried about cord prolapse too, he could already be laying on it. i was getting worried about hiccups now too!!! i was thinking it was a good sign that he has hiccups all the time- to get his lungs prepared. but now im worried he might be getting them too much, which could mean cord prolapse and they arent getting enough oxygen :dohh: it just never ends does it...
> 
> Your right it never ends!! and yep now im worrying about the hiccups i seem to get them whenever i lay on my left side too which is near his head.... god sakes i need to stop googling stuff and try and relax just seems 10th feb is so far away!Click to expand...
> 
> mine gets hiccups on my left side too and starts moving all crazy also! his cord was bunched up right in front of his face on the left last week at his scan so it scares the poop out of me now that im cutting off oxygen anytime i lay that way. i lay on my right side all night now and wake up with my hips and back in constant pain. a couple of minutes into the day and im all crampy also! when do you go back in to have baby and fluids checked?Click to expand...

oh god sounds just like mine if i turn on that side (even though i was advised too cuse baby lays to my right all the time) he goes nuts! i mean proper nuts and hiccups like mad, im sat here now hes going nuts i worry cuse ive never felt such a active baby b4 that hes struggling in there! i mean i get everything poke out my right side and proper big too!! and yep when i wake up on my right side my hips ouch! and my pelvic bone like hes done pressups on it!... i wong have the fluids checked till 10th feb now this is why im worrying, and i have a funny shaped uterus (rectroverted) which is another reason why he may be oblique... argghhh i wish i had more faith in my hospital but sadly i dont, and my family keep telling me to chill out about it but i cant help it i wanna know all is ok! i wish they would give me a scan sooner!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh and.... im getting him what feels like playing with my cord all the time.... ive had this a while cuse it keeps poking in and out and now im panicing that thats the cord wrapped somewhere or a knot or whatever!


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Shell. I wish we had a window that we could peek in there and see what is going on whenever we wanted. I hope all is well!


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- after what you have already went through i think you have every right to feel any way you want to about the hospital or any emergency situation with your LO for that matter. your family just says to chill because they havent went through it themselves, or they might feel different. :hugs:

tanikit- i hope your DD gets her lil sis soon, she sounds so excited!

melissa- dont tempt me with chocolate :dohh: my butt is sitting here getting bigger by the minute with no exercise!

2ndtime- i hope she stays a bit longer, but if this is it at least you got your steroid shots and her lungs have a better chance!:thumbup:

edit:cant remember if i said so, but i hope everything works out with your car and your dogs, brai!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: well if you eat some chocolate, please have some for me too :)


----------



## blessedmomma

you and every other lady in march mommies!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

sorry girls i dont half worry, im in major panic mode now cuse i wont be happy till my baby is in my arms this time! i am over emotional with his birthday coming up and getting alsorts of horrible thoughts, hubby just said to me ring up ask for a scan 2moro but it aint that simple! wish it was!!


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> sorry girls i dont half worry, im in major panic mode now cuse i wont be happy till my baby is in my arms this time! i am over emotional with his birthday coming up and getting alsorts of horrible thoughts, hubby just said to me ring up ask for a scan 2moro but it aint that simple! wish it was!!

you dont need to be sorry , if you ring up i am sure they wil get you in for a scan, its only to be expected that your emotional worried and upset right now huggs you way


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey another question whilst im on a roll!.... anyone opening there bowels like ALL the time? after every meal i need to go, maybe cuse no room?? i got no idea been going on for a good week now!


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> hey another question whilst im on a roll!.... anyone opening there bowels like ALL the time? after every meal i need to go, maybe cuse no room?? i got no idea been going on for a good week now!

lol yep i seem to be going to the loo alot more dh thinks its lack or room squishing my bowls


----------



## braijackava

So DD had an ear infection. I went to my doc appt and was there forever! BP was good when I got there, but she is still concerned about my at home BPs and the ones in the hospital. So I am doing another 24 urine that I have to bring back tomorrow. Got my bloods done again. Oh and get this my stomach is measuring too big! I was shocked since all of my kids were under 7 lbs. So I have to go in for a growth scan on Thursday. She said it could just be him not being engaged at all, if that makes sense? Either way I get the free ultrasound I wanted, I am going to see if they will give me a 3d of his face! And weekly appts from now on since she says preeclampia is just waiting to go full blown. So 3 doctors appts in the next week. Blah! Day from hell today, glad to be home. Sorry to go on about me for so long.
Hope everyone is doing well and hugs to those who need it.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- it makes sense. my measurements went down by like 2 when mine started to engage. went down even further after, but dont know if he is lower or if its just the low fluid.

having some horrible BH tonight. not sure what its all about. has been going on for about 2 hours now.


----------



## msarkozi

Brai - mine has been measuring too big as well, and that's why I was told I am having a large baby. Now that baby is engaging, my measurements are starting to go down. I'm supposed to have proper measurements done on Monday so that they know exactly what we are dealing with. 

Melissa - I keep getting some groin pain today.....and a few BH......I think these little ones just want to torture us while they can :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Hope the BH are easing off for you ladies. Had my 4th prenantal class tonight. one more in class and the last week is a hospital tour. Kinda glad they are almost done, although i haven't learned anything i hadn't already learned from reading books or researching on my own. But i think its good for DH. Even though he is uber grouchy on tuesday's when we go.


----------



## blessedmomma

BH have went away. i poured on a bunch of water on top of my usual gallons i have nowadays and they settled down. was starting to get worried for a minute there.

sara- my DH had his wisdom teeth out the day before we went to our last lamaze class. we ended up leaving cuz his medication wore off and he couldnt take it anymore. poor thing.


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah DH got out of the class last week cause he had to work. So he needs to be at the rest of them. 

Glad the BH's have stopped! I actually would like to have a drink of water now, but i know i will be up peeing all night! I am at the point of dehydrating myself after 7pm to avoid waking at night to pee :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

I had 4 prenatal classes, and OH was at the first one and then had to work for all the rest......I honestly didn't learn too much more from what I have read either, and I don't even really remember what we talked about, as it was all in November!! Guess I will have to wing it! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i know how you feel sara! hubby and i are watching one born every minute right now. love it!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

I want to watch it but i don't get lifetime :grr:


----------



## blessedmomma

i have been to classes with two pregnancies. that along with what i have read and experiencing it 4 other times, i think im good. even though labor and delivery has never been the same with any of them, or pregnancy for that matter, i get the jest of it.

we are using a new hospital this time that has a unit in the hospital for birthing and also has a separate birth care center for birthing. we took the tour of the birth care center, but you can only have birth there if its expected to be uncomplicated. i dont know how things are gonna go now, so we are gonna tour the regular hospital birthing floor this weekend. will be nice to get out of the house for a minute. i have to ask at my appt tomorrow if its ok, so hoping it will be. even if i have to ride in a wheel chair i want to get out of the house!!!:thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

hello march mommies. sounds like some are having a rough few days. i just got caught up on posts. sorry for those going through issues such as low fluid, babies not being head down and high BP. :hugs: sorry to be so generic in my response. i read all your posts while in the tub for a soak and now i'm out and cant' recall all the specifics.

and yeah--google can make things worse stress wise, so best to just ask your doctors or midwives what types of concerns there might be. listen to your bodies and don't hesitate to call your dr/mw if you feel like you need to--that's their job! even if it turns out to be nothing, it's best not to sit and stress over things. :hugs:

not much news on my end. have another dr appt thursday. it's a week early as she was booked all next week for my normally scheduled 2 week check up, so they put me a week early. don't expect much as i was just there on wednesday for growth scan and checkup. 

made some homemade curry lentil soup tonight--thinking i may have oversalted, but it's good :) will freeze a couple containers for when baby comes...my goal is to make a new soup each week and freeze a couple containers--so when baby comes, we'll have yummy soups to eat without cooking. so far have turkey/rice, chicken/rice, oxtail/veggie, and now lentil. the others i only have 1 quart of, hoping to save back more of the lentils tho, as they are a fave (although easy enough to whip up for a quick meal).

went for a swim last night and DH went with me--he is an LMT and he worked on my hips and lower back in the water--just getting me into some relaxed full range motion--my hips never felt better this morning. it was so relieving! i also took my spare exercise ball to work and it now acts as my office chair--no issues today since i stayed out of my work chair...think i'm onto something! guess i'll be sitting on exercise ball for the next however many week are left!

take care all :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

i have never seen one born every minute. i should see if i can find it somewhere to watch online. i've just heard about it on BnB

I don't know how i feel about our 8 hour birthing class...i'm sure we'll be bored at times. i am looking forward to our hospital tour on monday! although i've been there before when my friends have had babies...will be fun to be on this end of the spectrum and maybe meet some other preggies :)


----------



## Tanikit

Seems like everyone was busy last night - sorry if I forget everything -have been reading while trying to hear about flying zebras and dodos from my DD - and with pregnancy brain multi tasking is becoming more difficult.

36 weeks today. About 2 weeks to go now and that sounds so little but last night was awful - needed the loo about 10 times, had DD in the bed with us and I was very sore and uncomfortable - strangely the BHs seem to start the minute I lie down now which is weird. Didn't get much sleep at all. At least the nursery is now ready - I could nest in there for weeks still but if baby were to decide to come then we'd be ok. Baby has been pretty busy - I am having an enormous amount of pelvic pressure but I still don't think this little one is getting ready to come out yet - was wondering if I wasn't being induced when she would decide to come.

Good luck with all the classes - I feel clueless. Hope everyone has a good day today and that babies behave.


----------



## Nixilix

Hugs to all! Spoke to my mw lat night and she said do not worry about hiccups as they are a good thing. Xx my movements are fab so that's the most improtant.

Ok I'm off for my morning vomit then off to work. 3 days left!!


----------



## 2nd time

membas#1 said:


> i have never seen one born every minute. i should see if i can find it somewhere to watch online. i've just heard about it on BnB
> 
> I don't know how i feel about our 8 hour birthing class...i'm sure we'll be bored at times. i am looking forward to our hospital tour on monday! although i've been there before when my friends have had babies...will be fun to be on this end of the spectrum and maybe meet some other preggies :)

you can watch one born every min on www.channel4.com/oneborn it works in the uk so cant see it being different for usa.


----------



## 2nd time

baby idnt come last night lol but still got strong bh's so dont realy know whats going to happen going to chill today thank god


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time glad baby stayed in - stay in still a bit longer baby.

I must admit I want this baby out now. I am irritable as can be, getting very easily frustrated and am fed up and sore - I wonder how much is hormones and how much is the fact that sleep seems to be a lost cause. I need to go and get some insulin and a filter for the vacuum cleaner, but both are in opposite directions and will involve long drives with a toddler in tow. I feel like I am losing the plot here - not sure what to do or not do anymore. Come on baby - you have permission to come now even if it is early!


----------



## pinkycat

Wow loads to catch up on.
Forgive me for not responding to everyone, my brain is too tired.

Blessed- Do you have an app today? If so i hope all is well :hugs:

Shell and nix and blessed- seems there is a few of us worrying about hiccups/cord/fluid etc you can add me to that list! im stressing out too.

Shell -:hugs: I can understand why your so worried. Would a trace of babys HB (CTG?) ease your worries at all? It seems a long time till 10th to be worrying.

Tanikit- Thank god your DH still has a job. Great news.

Yesterday was the day my DD1 was born at 35 +2, i find that so strange.
Iv got my growth scan tomorrow, DH thinks i will be kept in (wishfull thinking) :haha:
My pram has come today :happydance: and last bit of baby washing is done.
Oh iv got the runs too, especially yest and today 

I hope we all have a good day xx


----------



## natty1985

Hello lovely ladies 

Hope everyone is feeling ok and big hugs to those who arent especially shells xxx

Melissa dont you have a scan today ? hope all goes well xx

AFM been suffering with BH quite bad too and needing the toilet about 7/8 times a night !!! Consultant tomorrow to see if were being induced but normal bloods the last 3 times so doubt it very much but im really looking forward to the natural side of things this time :D

Weve been trying to get the nursery finished here is a quick peek so far , still need to get the blinds up though x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1171 [640x480].jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## braijackava

Very cute natty!!


----------



## rottpaw

Lovely nursery Natty!


----------



## readynwilling

Very cute Natty! I still need to do blinds and curtains too. Then i need a laundry hamper and diaper pail. And the unpack, wash and organize. Lots to do and running out of time to do it, yet i keep procrastinating LOL


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls

feeling abit better today, i tried to call and ask if they would scan me earlier and my hospital are useless and said no and that i was worrying so i just hope to god there right! i am gonna try not to stress about it but its hard going. 
Hubby took me out for lunch to cheer me up today which was nice he has had a few days off so ive had some much needed rest! back to normality 2moro of running around on school runs and have appointments for my eldest son again which seem neverending at the moment!
Really jelous as my friend has been taken in to be induced today and shes only 1 week ahead of me lol hoping this baby comes in 2 weeks 3 weeks max or i will be pulling my hair out lol


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies, yes i have a scan today. also getting checked for dilation/effacement and nonstress test. so far we are set to induce at 37 weeks, but if there are any problems with these weekly scans between now and then she will induce immediately. to me 37 weeks seems awful early, so dont want to go in today and have any issues. 

they are doing another biophysical profile so will include checking fluid, his weight, placenta, cord, hb, measurements, and movement. he can get a high score of 8 and has been getting 6 out of 8.

2ndtime- glad baby didnt come yet and that your taking it easy today:hugs:

tanikit- sorry your not sleeping good. i was up at 4am today so right there with ya hun :nope:

chrisssie- how did your DD do at 35+2??? hope your growth scan goes good tomorrow:hugs:

natty- that set-up is gorgeous, he is lucky to have a great mommy!:flower:

hope everyone has a great day today!!!!


----------



## pinkycat

Lovey nursery Natty.

Blessed- She was fine. She was in a heated cot for a few days and was a bit slow to feed but didnt need special care at all and came home exactly a week later. I hope it's good news for you today so bubs can stay put for a while longer :hugs: xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed praying you come back with great news with all your test today....keep the faith


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- sorry you werent able to get scanned. it would be nice if the medical community would do things to ease our mind instead of telling us we are being silly. i wonder how many times the mothers intuition is right and things go wrong because the professionals think they know best?? oh well, sorry rant over.

hope you have a good day and it isnt rough on you the rest of the time!:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's :hugs: sorry they wouldn't scan you. Hope everything will be/is ok.

Chrissie glad your baby was ok at 35 + 2 and that you are further now - hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Natty your nursery looks great.

Ready like you I have procrastinated a lot but with about 2 weeks to go I have had to make sure things are at least mostly ready. I am still getting some pictures for teh nursery though.

Blessed 37 weeks seems early to me too even though I say I want the baby out now I think I might get a fright if I were to go into labour now. Good luck with your scan and the tests - hope it goes well.

Things to do before baby arrives: get my hair cut, fetch insulin for February, fix the vacuum cleaner, stick up more pictures, pack last of bag/make sure those extras can be found, make sure DDs routine is in order and that DH and my mother know it, sort out a place for baby in our room for after the birth as she won't be sleeping in the nursery immediately, - better get started as I am still hoping this baby will come somewhere between 1 and 2 weeks from now before the induction.


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- i know exactly what you mean. at least if we delivered now, the babies would have an excellent chance of being ok. even if they had to stay in the hospital for a minute, they would be under great care with all they know nowadays. hope you get everything done and it all goes without any stress, or at least as little as possible...:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Blessed-hope everything goes good today!
I have a growth scan and biophysical tomorrow at 11am.


----------



## readynwilling

Hope all the tests and scans go well! :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

my dd walked for the first time today yehh yehh i am so excited for her 11 months 3 weeks and one day old and walking


----------



## readynwilling

Thats awesome 2nd time!


----------



## blessedmomma

home from scan and it went good. his amniotic fluid is still the same so i have to go back in next week again for another scan. i guess that part of it wasnt so great. but, he has gained a pound in two weeks. he was 4lbs 4oz, and today is 5lbs 6oz :happydance: as long as he is gaining weight she will wait to induce til 37 weeks. i am soooo very thankful he is gaining weight, and good weight too. they are supposed to gain 1/2 pound a week and he is right there. he is still laying on my right side and all of his cord is on the left. i have to be careful of laying on my left side to not compress it, but i can handle that for another 2 1/2 weeks. still on bedrest and have to keep drinking extra fluids, but ok to go to hospital tour. im very happy about todays results.

i hope everyone else had a good day and gets good results this week on scans and tests!!!!:hugs:

yay for your lil girl walking 2ndtime!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Glad to hear it went well Melissa :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Blessed, glad to hear your scan went well and that LO is gaining weight! yay!

2nd Time, that's great that DD is walking!


----------



## msarkozi

that's great news Melissa! :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Yay for good scan!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Blessed I am so glad the scan went well!


----------



## Tanikit

Thats great Melissa - so glad the scan went well and that baby is growing so well.

2nd time walking is such a great milestone - well done little one!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls

great news on good scans although very jelous! thursday cant come quick enough!! 

Anyone still gaining weight loads? i seem to have sprouted a extra ass now!!


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi girls
> 
> great news on good scans although very jelous! thursday cant come quick enough!!
> 
> Anyone still gaining weight loads? i seem to have sprouted a extra ass now!!

i think we both have a scan next week dont we hope we get good news about growth and everything. havent gained any weight but seeing as baby dosnt seem to be growing thats not a supprise. but on the Plus size if you pardon the pun lol i had two asses to start wth


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol i thought it slowed down abit now? and the baby was taking all the food so to speak.... i seem to be getting bigger arse and hips!! sucks! lol ah well couple more weeks left i keep telling myself! x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ohhh and just realised im in the last box too now woohhhooo!!!


----------



## 2nd time

as long as bubs is growing thats all that matters i got another ctg this afternoon makes me sleep laying in bed listening to baby heart beat lol wish i could take a nap


----------



## Tanikit

Yay for the last box Shell's!

Yup a nap would be great 2nd time - hope the ctg will go well.

Went to the park with DD and then the shops but I get so tired walking around - feeling like an invalid actually and can't wait to have at least some of my body back to normal again soon. Need to get out the hose a bit though so will get some exercise every now and then.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls , not said hello in a while :hi:

hope everyone is well

it looks like this baby is destined to be a march baby after all 
( feb baby if i keep misbehaving)

ive been in hospital for a few days because of my blood pressure
now on medication which isnt fun as the medication im on means that the baby will have to have his blood sugars monitored for 24 after birth

im also on medication which i have been told i cant breast feed with :cry:
we were planning on combi feeding anyway but its like the choice has been totally taken away from me iykwim
so im toying with the idea of refusing treatment after delivery and exploring the other options

they think i wil be lucky to get to term , i have already had steroids for babys lungs just incase 

i never had any bp problems with alex so who knows whats going on 

xxx


----------



## 2nd time

ctg went fine baby happy in there for a bit longer yehh


----------



## codegirl

Weight gain? Nope, I lost 4 lbs again at my last GD appointment so my total weight gain is under 10lbs so far (again). I just cant' seem to keep weight on during this pregnancy. Luckly the baby is growing nicely cause I'm not sure how they fix this kind of problem.


----------



## rottpaw

Tanikit said:


> Yay for the last box Shell's!
> 
> Yup a nap would be great 2nd time - hope the ctg will go well.
> 
> Went to the park with DD and then the shops but I get so tired walking around - feeling like an invalid actually and can't wait to have at least some of my body back to normal again soon. Need to get out the hose a bit though so will get some exercise every now and then.

I understand how you feel Tanikit! I feel like an invalid most days too. Can barely move around normally. Yesterday I felt surprisingly good on the SPD front and thought, "hmmm, my hip pain is improving, THAT would be nice." HA! I think I overdid it a bit. Just walking normally, without taking the usual precautions that I would (like hobbling everywhere VERY slowly LOL) caught up with me about 7 pm last night. I was too crippled to walk across the den!


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

Hi! Just a quick update. My EDD changed to 10th of March and I am expecting a baby girl! Yay! 

Almost there... 5 weeks to go.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

codegirl said:


> Weight gain? Nope, I lost 4 lbs again at my last GD appointment so my total weight gain is under 10lbs so far (again). I just cant' seem to keep weight on during this pregnancy. Luckly the baby is growing nicely cause I'm not sure how they fix this kind of problem.


Thats good right... are they concerned? I have gained 13lbs just in January, I didnt start gaining any weight until I passed 22-23 weeks and then January came and BAM! 13lbs. I eat healthy so dont know where that came from.

Glad to hear baby is doing well!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Wow what a night.... after having the pain on my left side last night while in the grocery store I came home and rested in a recliner for about 1.5hrs I tried getting up and literally hunched over couldn't even stand up straight or bare any weight on my left side and was crying in pain for DH help. the only way I can describe the pain was it felt like a cyst bursting on my ovary. noticed baby had hiccups and then wasnt moving, so I called L&D and told me to monitor for two hours and if you dont have 10 kicks within that time frame come in. so I tried drinking cold water, walking, flashlight and then drinking some juice. Eventually towards the end of the 2 hr he started kicking again....so I went to bed all night I felt like he was trying to fully engage but wasnt having contractions so didn't wake DH up. Now I have pain on my right side so I am guessing it is round ligament pain. Called OB just to let him know about our eventful night and the nurse said he will call back if he feels he wants me to come in to get monitored. Oh and to top it off I have a cold I feel like my body cant handle all the strain of being pregnant this time around feel like I'm falling apart.


----------



## readynwilling

Hope everyone is having a good day. I am still gaining weight, still getting bigger LOL. Purchased a diaper pail yesterday. I will use it with garbage bags for the first month or until i switch to cloth and i bought some cloth diaper pail liners as well. 

I found some new stretch marks today - on my belly (and i already had lots so im not really concerned.


----------



## Tanikit

Rainbow thanks for the update - hope your BP will behave and that baby stays in at least a bit longer. I have decided to leave the meds I can't breastfeed with after DD is born for now, but I guess it depends how safe it is to go without them - I should beok for a while and can get a more breastfeeding friendly version if necessary.

2nd time yay for a good ctg!

codegirl that sounds pretty good - is baby growing fine? I have not stood on a scale in a long while but have definitely not picked up close to what I did with my last DD.

Rottpaw :hugs: does spd disappear as soon as you give birth or does it take a little while? Sure you are also really hoping for the end then.

Rebel-Fairy congrats on the baby girl!

Sammy sorry you have had so much pain. Keep us updated and hopefully it is ligament pain - although that can be really sore. Apparently colds are quite common right before labour but you still have a way to go - hoping you feel better soon.

Ready I have also started getting new stretch marks - managed til 36 weeks with DD and then got loads, this one they have started slightly earlier.


----------



## 2nd time

readynwilling said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day. I am still gaining weight, still getting bigger LOL. Purchased a diaper pail yesterday. I will use it with garbage bags for the first month or until i switch to cloth and i bought some cloth diaper pail liners as well.
> 
> I found some new stretch marks today - on my belly (and i already had lots so im not really concerned.

my belly is one big strech mark lol i always think ever mark is a kiss from your unborn baby and sign or how amaing women really are yeh for the scars of motherhood lol who likes bikinis anyway


----------



## readynwilling

The first set of marks i have are from me being overweight - then i lost it all, so i ended up with lots of shink marks LOL.


----------



## Evian260

readynwilling love the name you have picked out - i spell jaclyn the same way!


----------



## codegirl

S_a_m_m_y said:


> codegirl said:
> 
> 
> Weight gain? Nope, I lost 4 lbs again at my last GD appointment so my total weight gain is under 10lbs so far (again). I just cant' seem to keep weight on during this pregnancy. Luckly the baby is growing nicely cause I'm not sure how they fix this kind of problem.
> 
> 
> Thats good right... are they concerned? I have gained 13lbs just in January, I didnt start gaining any weight until I passed 22-23 weeks and then January came and BAM! 13lbs. I eat healthy so dont know where that came from.
> 
> Glad to hear baby is doing well!Click to expand...

They aren't too concerned because my ultrasounds show consistant growth of the baby, although I did get the "if you lose that much AGAIN I will raise my eyebrows at you" from my GD doctor :haha:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i did the same gained weight in januaray a 15lbs just went on!! madness!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi girls
> 
> great news on good scans although very jelous! thursday cant come quick enough!!
> 
> Anyone still gaining weight loads? i seem to have sprouted a extra ass now!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: so funny!!! know exactly what you mean. i usually gain over 60 lbs with each pregnancy. have only gained 15 this time, but its only cuz i didnt lose all the weight from my last pregnancy. he was 5 months old when i got pregnant again, so wasnt much time. 

2nd time- im glad your test went ok.

brai- i think you said you had something going on today. hope its going well.

as for stretch marks, i had a great body before my first. i managed to make it til the last week i was pregnant with her without stretchmarks. i got pre-eclampsia and gained over 20 lbs in a week from all the swelling! got stretch marks real quick then. i never liked bikini's anyways so wasnt so bad for me. im modest with my body, of course during childbirth cant be too modest, lol!

i am remembering today how it is with a newborn. is everyone ready??? its amazing how different things become. i know that for me just getting a shower in is such a great accomplishment and getting a meal in while its still hot is miraculous! i dont know how single moms get along. i am so ready for my DH to get home so i can eat, shower, take a break, anything, i dont know what i would do without him. it takes so much physically and mentally to take care of a newborn i think i need to start preparing now! im not talking about the first couple of days, i mean a week or two into it when you havent slept and there are so many needs to be met all the time.


----------



## 2nd time

i keep remembering what it was likethis time last year the smell of new baby lol i am ready and so excitd just worried how i will feel not being pregnant after being up the duff for 2 years straight lol need to remember who i am and whos body i live in


----------



## codegirl

I'm ready for the baby cuddles but not for the lack of sleep :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

i feel propper excited today lol baby smells ahh i am so broody


----------



## Shell'sAngels

everyone keeps worrying me that im showing signs of labour approaching soon cuse ive had the pooing for england, the lots of discharge, the restlessness, the feeling of wanting to be on my own, bad braxton hicks and very snappy!... mind u ive just described most woman when pregnant hahahaa! but i still dont think this bubba will come early and on its own, i will be induced i just know it!


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's I have all those signs but also think this baby will come when induced.

Baby smells - I love it. There are certain things that are starting to remind me of having a newborn - some are great and some very scary. I know I used to put the carrier in the bathroom with me so I could have a bath and hope that I could lean over and comfort her if she cried - never worked, I always had to get out! As for the sleep - well that has started already and has been a thing since before DD was born, but there is a difference between waking and being able to go straight back to sleep or collapse in my DDs bed and waking and having to change nappies and get up every couple of hours.


----------



## blessedmomma

so very true ladies!!!

tanikit- i used to feel guilty that i had to go take a shower and be away from the baby, lol! heaven forbid something happen without me.:haha: the seat next to the tub idea is a good one i never thought of :thumbup:

shells i was reading your post and thinking same here exactly! and i think mine will surely wait to be induced. even though im only in my 35th week i feel like anytime he wants to come, im ready now! just started feeling that way yesterday, so weird... i have never felt that way til at least 37 or 38 weeks. maybe its all the drama with this pregnancy???


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i am the same... ready!... ok i gotta be honest id like him to stay put one more week, because i wanna get luca's birthday out the way first (next thursday) but then im more than ready! would be lovely if he came out on his own, i feel i have no room left in there seriously!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

i sat on my birthing ball last night for about ten minutes. not a good idea when baby is already very low. my hips, back and pelvic area hurt the rest of the night...

felt like i went on a long walk...


----------



## braijackava

Growth scan and bio went good. He is on the big side though. He is already measuring 5 lbs 9 ozs and two weeks ahead of time. Does anyone know if that means anything for when I will be induced? I dont talk to my doctor about the results until tuesday. Here is the best 3d picture we could get of his face. His hand is covering the side of it.
 



Attached Files:







img002.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Brai I love the scan pics! 

Tanikit - I sure hope the SPD goes away immediately, though I don't know. I am hoping that it will at least improve once we dont' have all this weight on the inside LOL! I am sure I'll be sore for a few days but hopefully it will resolve quickly. Anyone who has experience with SPD know how fast it goes away?

Blessed, I'm not even having a lot of drama (at least not on the baby front LOL) and I too am ready just any time baby is! I know I'm not 37 weeks yet but man, every day I"m like, I don't care what is still unfinished (nursery, name, etc) I am just ready LOL!


----------



## pinkycat

Yay for good scans.
We seem to be doing well ladies, no really early babies (that we know of)

i had my growth scan today. A student did it so it took ages but she turned the screen away so i couldnt see anything :growlmad:
Baby is still a girl and weighs around 5lbs 5 oz which sounds about right for my babies.

My BP was up and down so they made me stay and lie down for a while. It went from 170/100 but then settled at 140/70 but they let me go home as bloods and urine were ok.

My c-section date is 28th feb :happydance: they said that is the latest they will leave me, if BP misbehaves it will be brought forward


----------



## msarkozi

Shell - I've actually lost almost 10 lbs now...but I am chalking that up to the GD and sugar free diet.....I'm pretty sure none of it is lost from my ass though! I still have almost 40 lbs to lose though :wacko: 

I am so ready for this baby to vacate me......I can't wait to find out on Monday when they are going to induce me for sure.....I should probably start making up some meals to freeze down as well.....


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for great scans ladies!

chrissie- yay for an end date!!!!

ladies- im glad im not the only one ready to be done with all of this:friends:


----------



## codegirl

rottpaw said:


> Blessed, I'm not even having a lot of drama (at least not on the baby front LOL) and I too am ready just any time baby is! I know I'm not 37 weeks yet but man, every day I"m like, I don't care what is still unfinished (nursery, name, etc) I am just ready LOL!

Ditto!! :thumbup:


----------



## natty1985

Hey Ladies, 

Last scan and consultant appointment today we have been booked in for induction at 37 weeks on 16th Feb :D feeling really scared !! my ticker is wrong im 35 + 2 today really need to change it x

Baby weighs 6lb3oz x

13 days to go wahooooo x


----------



## rottpaw

Wow awesome, Natty - I think you'll be the first, then, or at least the first that we know of? 

Anyone else scheduled before Natty's date?


----------



## natty1985

rottpaw said:


> Wow awesome, Natty - I think you'll be the first, then, or at least the first that we know of?
> 
> Anyone else scheduled before Natty's date?

Im not sure, i think Tankit may be before me and Blessed? xx


----------



## rottpaw

Oh, a PS for those of us who've been discussing the hiccups issue and worrying - for what it's worth, today my dr said that "too many" hiccups is a myth. She said any hiccups are fine; even if they happen constantly. She did stress that the best indication of baby's wellbeing is movement, though. She said to look for at least some movement every other hour, and at least 6 movements from baby in any 1 hour where you're paying attention. 

At least it made me feel better about the hiccups question, because mine has had hiccups a lot the last few days! 

:hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Natty - how exciting!


----------



## msarkozi

That's great Natty. I will find out on Monday when my induction date will be....it will be nice to know the number of days I am counting down, instead of having a range!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yay for all these induction dates, im hoping to find out on thursday when mine will be too! im not thinking it will be that soon though im guessin between the 21st-28th feb


----------



## readynwilling

So many feb babies!!! Im excited for you all! I still want my march baby LOL.


----------



## braijackava

I am hopefully not until March 1st or around then. I dont think my doctor will change anything with him being bigger? I would still rather stick to my original due date and have him be bigger and hopefully more ready to come out.


----------



## membas#1

our group's babies will be coming soon! natty--glad you have a day to count down to! how exciting!

one question--i know i shouldn't fret over this...but just how does one go from gaining a total of 16 pounds from the beginning of pregnancy to 32 weeks and then between 32 and 33 weeks--a total of 4 pounds gained! I gained 4 pounds this week--i hope that's water weight and not a sign of what the next 7 weeks are going to hold. My ass is getting on the walking bandwagon even though i already walk to work, from work, all around at work--i'm not taking my nightly walks tho because i'm tired more. guess i'll be taking those each night again tired or not. i'll tell DH he has to force me to go regardless and that we have to go 30 min. 

wonder if i'm eating more--i feel hungry a lot. okay--i know this is not the end all and probably not a big deal, but i think 4 pounds in a week is a lot...doctor said 'it is, but overall your weight gain has been ideal'. wasn't my doctor as mine got called away to hospital...but i'm sure my doctor would have said the same...

okay--rant done.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for all the induction dates!!!!!

mine is supposed to be feb 15th, but we are hoping she will let us hold out til fri the 18th. so my ticker shows feb 18th since it has not actually been scheduled yet with the hospital and im pretty sure i can talk her into it.:thumbup: it would just be easier for us being a friday than a tuesday. my DH could take a regular vacation day that day and start his paternity leave the following next two weeks. its easier to have people help out with the kidlets over the weekend than in the middle of the week.

i wish i could have a march baby, but i have come around on the idea of a feb baby. really have no choice now, lol!

membas- i wouldnt worry at all about weight gain. we are almost finished now!:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Yay for a date and less than 2 weeks to go Natty!

I will get a date in a weeks time - not sure what it will be though - depends on a number of things actually and I suspect could be beween 15 and 21 February - last time I was told at an appointment to come back in 2 days time so things happen fast here after they decide.

Membas I find weight gain varies terribly at the end - my baby is also having huge growth spurts at various times (mine were at 30 weeks and 34 weeks when my sugars went low I think...) Try not to worry about it - at the end babies are supposed to put on about 1/2 pound a week.

DD now has a cold and I have been up with her a lot last night as she seems to have picked up asthma too now and I was worried. I am also getting it now - wish it was an early labour symptom. As for real signs, baby has definitely dropped though I am still unsure about engaging, I am starting to lose my mucous plug though I think it will be very slow (no bloody show yet), babies movements have slowed down tremendously and I just get slow "ripples" almost - no more kicks, the BHs are still very irregular though and actually seem to have decreased lately. Still no nesting just tiredness.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Membas i refuse to weigh myself now! i last weighed at 34 weeks a couple weeks ago and i had gained 3lbs that week and i know im gaining loads towards the end here i am however eating more but im so gutted cuse ive done so well and i hate it when it piles on at the end! i am trying to think though like everyone has said.... a couple more weeks now!... i will not weigh myself now untill outa hospital - im gonna have a good 40 pounds to lose!!


----------



## kns

Wow natty thats ace. We have also got to have cervical sweep on 16th feb if not already come by himself and if they don't work just before 40 weeks goin to induce. How you feeling now? X


----------



## Shell'sAngels

any mummies here still doing school runs?.......OMG i am so tempted to call my son in sick next week i cannot do this, i walk a few miles cuse its just so much easier cuse driving takes forever with the traffic but my god i come home in agony! i got no one to help me neither :-(


----------



## 2nd time

this is the cake i am trying to make for dd 1st birthday
 



Attached Files:







Elmo 1.jpg
File size: 99.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> any mummies here still doing school runs?.......OMG i am so tempted to call my son in sick next week i cannot do this, i walk a few miles cuse its just so much easier cuse driving takes forever with the traffic but my god i come home in agony! i got no one to help me neither :-(

KNS, i replied to you on fb hun xx

Shells im still doing school run but im driving cus its a 40 min drive in traffic to school as its about 8/9 miles away but its a pain x


----------



## Tanikit

Thank goodness I do not have to do a school run though I know i'd drive rather than walk - went walking in the shops today and it was agoy - never felt that kind of pain before -sort of pelvic-cervical pain - couldn't quite place it. It is still there but only when I stand up and I wondered if the baby had maybe dropped more or something.

2nd time that is such a cute cake!


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi guys, sorry have been reading but not up to commenting, still have my cold but it is getting better, but have just been feeling yuck - very non specific but just yuck.

Glad everyone's bubs have stayed put so far, realised we must be getting close to our turn when many of the posts in 3rd tri forum are getting repeatative

It exciting to start hearing actual dates for bubs arrival looking forward to actual birth stories.

2nd Time that cake is fab


----------



## readynwilling

Hugs to those in pain!! 

When i get home i will update the first post to list upcomming induction & sweep dates and stuff. 

great cake 2nd time!


----------



## 2nd time

well i havent made it yet this is just th pic from the net i am working with will post what mine turns out like lol fingers crossed


----------



## readynwilling

> babies movements have slowed down tremendously and I just get slow "ripples" almost - no more kicks, the BHs are still very irregular though and actually seem to have decreased lately. Still no nesting just tiredness

I meant to comment on this before Tanikit. I am having regular freakouts due to slower/ lighter movements. If i don't notice a lot of movement during the day i lay down to "count kicks" but shes not really kicking, cause she's out of room im guessing... and it freaks me out. I was up from 4:30 - 5:30am today (even got up to drink some OJ) needing just to feel any movements - nevermind 10 of them. And i can't relax until she's doing something. Its not so bad during the day now, i can feel her wiggle right now, but they are very light gentle movements.


----------



## blessedmomma

readynwilling said:


> babies movements have slowed down tremendously and I just get slow "ripples" almost - no more kicks, the BHs are still very irregular though and actually seem to have decreased lately. Still no nesting just tiredness
> 
> I meant to comment on this before Tanikit. I am having regular freakouts due to slower/ lighter movements. If i don't notice a lot of movement during the day i lay down to "count kicks" but shes not really kicking, cause she's out of room im guessing... and it freaks me out. I was up from 4:30 - 5:30am today (even got up to drink some OJ) needing just to feel any movements - nevermind 10 of them. And i can't relax until she's doing something. Its not so bad during the day now, i can feel her wiggle right now, but they are very light gentle movements.Click to expand...

sara- can you get your dr to do a scan for you? it might put your mind at ease. although it is normal for them to slow down around this time. they really are running out of room, so those kicks and punches will be more turns, twists, and nudges. i saw that you are 9 months now (36 weeks). my LO actually started barely moving at around 30 weeks and at 32 weeks found out at a scan about his low amniotic fluid. i knew it was way too early for him to start slowing down, just from remembering my past pregnancies. i did the same as you, laid down and drank oj to get him to move, but it was still minimal even doing that.

my OB does scans at 32 weeks anyways, so i waited to see what was going on then. thankfully he was already head down, i guess with low fluid they dont have as much room and if they arent head down when the fluid goes down they will usually stay in the position they are in til delivery.

i hope you are not freaking out too much. mine normally start slowing down at 36-37 weeks, so if i were you i wouldnt worry. maybe you can get your dr to do something to reassure you though.
:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Ready I am also just counting movements now - although I have been drinking ice lollies to try to get her to move. Don't worry about kicks - just wiggles and moving is fine.

I am really in a lot of pain today and tonight - have started with some form of contractions that hurt though they may just be sore Braxton Hicks. The pelvic pressure is incredible and I have barely been able to walk since this morning - can spd start this late or am I missing something? I am also feeling quite sick tonight but sugar levels are perfectly normal.


----------



## rottpaw

Tanikit - I notice my SPD pain gets worse when I have BH's. It's like with the contraction on top of the loose ligaments it REALLY hurts to move at all. I usually have to sit down. Hang in there! 

For all concerned about movements, mine has slowed down a lot too, but is settling into more of a pattern (which reassures me a little). I think they really are just running out of room. When I saw our doc yesterday she said at this stage, I should be looking for "some" movement (doesn't have to be 10 kicks) every other hour, minimum, and at least 6 movements in any one hour where you're paying attention. I find that my little guy moves most right after I eat, and I eat about 6 times a day so it's not too hard to keep noticing "some" movement, but I was glad to hear her say that "some" is fine and it doesn't have to be 10 at this point. 

So meanwhile, had our last scan this morning, and I couldn't believe my ears. Baby is 1 ounce shy of SEVEN pounds. See my ticker? I'm not even 35 weeks yet, and he's already measuring 37+. Lord help me! He's put on nearly two pounds just since our 3d ultrasound 12 days ago. The dr. just smiled and said "big baby!" I said ummmm, sounds like it!! Yeesh! But in other news, his fluid level is perfect, his development looks great and he's doing a lot of practice breathing (not just hiccups, this is actual breathing motions they go through). The dr. said that is also a very good sign of fetal wellbeing, because apparently if there is distress, the "breathing" reflex stops before other things like movement. So he was happy to see the baby breathing almost continuously. He said that's a good sign that all is well. 

So I am super thankful to hear that news, and now can just concentrate on trying not to drive myself nuts with worries over baby, my Dad, and all the stuff that has not yet gotten done LOL! 

hugs to all!


----------



## readynwilling

Glad to hear others are feeling the same about movements. She has hiccups right now LOL. I had a scan on the 26th (to check for presentation) but they did a full scan, and i will get the results on monday at my dr's appt. i will mention reduced movements to her - but it sounds like its pretty common, and i am nearing the end LOL.

Good to hear all is well with baby Angela :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

lol now my dh wants elmo cupcakes to go with the cake think i have been baking all day lol oh well guess its worth it 

going to make thai yellow curry for dinner yum yum i hope


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- sorry about the spd, but great news on the scan! :happydance:

sara- looking forward to hearing about your scan results :hugs:

tanikit- could be getting ready for labor?? i feel the same way and im trying to not look too much into it, but there is a lot going on. my BH are coming all the time lately and are very painful (mine are usually painful- but having to breath through some now), i wake up feeling sick every day, extreme pressure on my pelvis, and cant walk half the day. my back is so very sore when i get up in the morning its hard to get up just to pee. i have also started losing my plug, so there is more and more of that every day, wasnt sure at first but def sure now. last two days have been having diarrhea. never had so many "labor is coming" signs so early. hope you are not in too much pain and that she comes soon if you are! :baby:


----------



## msarkozi

that cake looks so yummy! please eat many pieces for me :haha:

I keep getting painful BH too. The end is near for all of us :)

Sounds like there are going to be quite a few big babies being born.....


----------



## codegirl

Just got home from my baby dr. appointment. I've been booked in to see an OB on the 18th to "discuss" induction. I so don't want to be induced but I really want this pregnancy to be over. <sigh> I'm so conflicted.

Everything looks good except my weight loss, I knew I was going to get in trouble for that again. :shrug: 

She asked that I stop wishing for the baby to come for another 10 days. I'm allowed to want the baby to just come after 37 weeks :haha:


----------



## braijackava

I think I will be ordering groceries from now on. I went to two stores and then brought the groceries inside, and I am dying. Dont even want to take my BP. My tummy kept getting tight and painful when I was walking around.


----------



## rottpaw

Brai I WISH there was a place in our town that delivered groceries! I'd be more than willing to pay them!


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa it probably is pre labour signs - don't remember having so many so early with DD either though. Hope your day goes well.

Brai :hugs: would also love to have groceries delivered as I am not managing much right now.

Its 12:45 and I am still unable to sleep. Have definitely picked up DHs cold now and hope it will be gone before the baby arrives - may try and get some meds for it tomorrow that are safe as this with the pain I have had today probably deserves some pain killers - maybe. Am wondering if I am changing from night to day sleep now - baby certainly prefers the night - mmm, now just to change my DDs sleep too so we can all function (Ok that isn't going to happen) DH however is up most nights too.


----------



## braijackava

I think I am getting a sinus infection....I feel like crap. And to add to that my DD has been having issues since this morning. She woke up saying her legs hurt and was crawling around the house. I thought she just had leg cramps or growing pains, but she is still having trouble walking. She is walking around on her tippy toes. The doctor said she needs to be seen, so I am taking her to urgent care in a minute. I so dont want to go sit in another hospital/doctor office. But I need to know its not something serious. Anyone else ever had this happen to one of their kids?


----------



## blessedmomma

my day has been ok tanikit. as well as expected almost 9 months pregnant right, lol??? hope you have a better one tomorrow!

i would love to have groceries delivered too... i have the next best thing though. my DH has went to get our groceries for at least 3 years now. he is quite a pro about it these days.


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> I think I am getting a sinus infection....I feel like crap. And to add to that my DD has been having issues since this morning. She woke up saying her legs hurt and was crawling around the house. I thought she just had leg cramps or growing pains, but she is still having trouble walking. She is walking around on her tippy toes. The doctor said she needs to be seen, so I am taking her to urgent care in a minute. I so dont want to go sit in another hospital/doctor office. But I need to know its not something serious. Anyone else ever had this happen to one of their kids?

never had anything like that brai but doesnt sound good. i would take mine in if they were doing that. hope its nothing too serious!


----------



## membas#1

brai, hope your DD is okay--probably best to get it checked out for sure.

just took dog on walk with DH and we walked to the grocery store and got stuff so he can make this really yummy chocolate cake with blueberries in it (cherries are best but the store is out of cherries). he's gonna make it for the super bowl party we are having. i've got to make enchiladas for that day too. took me forever to walk home from work today--i was just so tired...but feeling better now that it's the weekend...i love the weekends! rest time and another week done at work! YAY! countdown to 5 months off is getting smaller and smaller :) not feeling too bad physically--just tired...

tonight out to dinner to a new restaurant with DH and his coworkers. they said it was okay if i came along so i'm gonna :) DH going out into the woods tomorrow for man day and i'm gonna stay home and rest and clean up a bit, possibly run some errands. i'm pretty well wearing the same pair of jeans to work 3-4 times a week--i have other maternity pants but the low waisted ones are no longer comfortable...i need the over belly panel as the low waist line baby just punches at it all day--think it cuts right across her when i'm sitting at my desk. i am hoping something on sale and cheap so i can buy another pair of jeans....or i'll just keep wearing the same pair :)


----------



## blessedmomma

we are having a super bowl party also membas. who are you going for?

im exactly opposite on the pants. the higher it is the more he kicks at it. my belly is very itchy too lately so even my shirt bugs it sometimes. i have to wear drawstring pants loosely under my tummy to be comfortable.


----------



## membas#1

yeah, if i could wear my comfy at home pants to work, i'd be set, as i have at least 3-4 pair of those but not exactly work appropriate...i have 2 pair of pants that i really like but this week they really started not being comfy with the lower waist--have also been feeling more pressure lower in general so that makes sense that the pants would be bothersome there.

i don't really follow football--just like to have the superbowl party :) but i'll root for the packers just because :) this is our 3rd year having the party i think. it's fun cuz a friend from out of town comes every year--that's really the only reason we do it. but i'm not exactly looking forward to cleaning up the house and cooking...gonna try to clean tomorrow and cook sunday morning to break it up a bit--DH can help me clean sunday too! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

when i was pregnant with my girls i had to have the over the tummy panel, dont remember why, just liked them better. and of course was in college at the time so had to be presentable like you at work.

i hope you dont have to do too much cleaning up and cooking all in one day! you are gonna be an exhausted momma at the end of the day! my DH is a big football fan. his team is the colts though. my family always watched the steelers when i was growing up so i guess im going for them. have heard they are probably gonna lose though, lol. like you im not a big football fan. my brother is a big steeler fan so he is coming over and some others. i decided i would put out some crackers, cheese, and summer sausage. maybe a fruit tray and a veggie tray with some ranch. thats all they are getting from me! DH likes the super bowl even if his team isnt playing. he is a huge sports fan. i told him this is really his party, so he can clean it up. he dont mind though...


----------



## braijackava

I took her in and they took some blood. She has a virus that i guess can cause really bad muscle cramps. So they said just ibuprofun and rest and she should get better on her own.


----------



## blessedmomma

that poor baby. at least you know what it is and what to do. i hope she gets better soon!:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

I am getting really scared for labor and delivery! My last 2 deliveries were horrible and painful. I am afraid the same thing will happen again. Pitocin and an epidural that doesn't work!


----------



## blessedmomma

i know what you mean brai. i have had some experiences that werent so great. no turning back now!

when you have experienced labor a couple of times and it wasnt such wonderful experiences it makes it scarier i think. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

brai, glad you found out what was going on with DD--and hope she gets to feeling better soon! 

i have my moments of anxiety about labor, but i have been trying to remain calm about it for the most part. told DH tonight want to get some essential oils (like lavender) to put in my room and bath during labor...something calming for me. so need to make sure that goes into the hospital bag (whenever that gets packed). we said we wanted to have bag packed, car seat in etc...all by 36 weeks, so we have 2 more weeks til those things need to really get done--gosh, going by so fast now!

blessed, have fun at your super bowl. we usually end up with way more food than we need...with my enchiladas, someone is bringing a couple pizzas, chips/dips, DH is making a great chocolate blueberry cake, and there will be muffins and other stuff---way too much. perhaps someone will bring veggies or a salad, but i doubt it. i typically do a salad for parties but as the host felt like i ought to do a main dish. there will be room for salad the next day when we need a lighter food day after feasting on sunday! :)


----------



## Tanikit

Brai hope your DD is better soon.

I was getting scared about labour recently especially with an induction but I am also reaching the stage where I just want her out so the fear is disappearing relatively fast (they do say fear and desire - lol or is it desperation - can counter each other)

Hope you both have fun at the super bowl parties. They sound fun!


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai -Hope DD gets better real soon.

I'm nervous about labour / birth but as this is a VBAC i'm sort of in ignorant bliss as well.

DS woke up bright and early this morning, we've been out to see a friend who is due about 2 week after me and stopped at the supermarket on the way back as a couple of things didn't come in the shopping delivery yesterday (sorry to all of those who can't get shopping deliveries - couldn't survive without mine) and get a bite to eat. I left OH & DS finishing off lunch while I grabbed the shopping came back to find DS had been sick everywhere ... had to strip him off before putting him in the car poor thing.


----------



## SmileyShazza

:happydance: am on my maternity leave now - am so pleased about that!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for maternity leave smiley!

i was woken up with really bad BH contractions last night. they settled down but i am properly losing my plug now. yay! im so excited to see things going right along!!!! i know it is only pre-labor signs, but its still so exciting for me :happydance:


----------



## natty1985

Yey blessed ;)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls i 'think' this lil monkey may have made his way into my pelvis!! which is good! what i wanted cuse he was oblique... we had some ouch painful full body movements last night and today the pelvis pain is to die for!!! i am hoping he stays put now and dont pop out again!, ive had period dull aches around the pelvis area too since last night so fingers crossed on thurs at my scan they say hes head down and in there!!!....


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ps ive also had the nesting instinct come back with a vengance today, a sudden staight of panic and snappiness towards the kids and a good clearout... i dont think i shall be so lucky to see him here early id like him to stay put another week mind i like to get to 37 weeks!


----------



## 2nd time

well the cae looks fab thank god been out and got decorations for the party tommorow and now just got to cook some yummy nibbles for the grown ups


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa it is exciting to know baby is getting ready to come out. Also having some prelabour symptoms but it could still be a wait to see if induction or natural will win.

Shell's yay for head down and in the right place. It does cause more pain, but at least it is getting near the end. With only half a week til full term for me I really wouldn't mind if baby decided to come soon - almost wish I could be in labour at my last appointment on 11 February (37 + 2) - I guess that is cause of the induction.

2nd time enjoy the party!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im hoping for next weekend i know it wont happen though cuse my babies do like to stay put!! ive defo had enough now!! getting awful migranes too :-(


----------



## pinkycat

I hope Your DD is felling better soon Brai 
Yay for loosing your plug Blessed 
I hope Baby has turned Shell.
Enjoy your DD's 1st birthday 2nd time

I hope i go into labour on my own before my section date (28 feb) or they bring my section forward.
Im starting to swell up a lot, especially my hands and face, so took my BP.
It was 190/150 :shock: so i took it again and it was 140/85 think the 1st reading wasn't right but will keep an eye on it and ring hospital if i need to


----------



## Tanikit

Next weekend would be nice :) Friday or Thursday or Wednesday would also lol... I'm guessing though that 18 February may be most likely as I will fight 21 February (my birthday) for sure and I am not sure I can hold out til 22 February (which is my cousin's birthday anyway) Really in the end it won't matter that much even if it is 21 February - I'll just be happy to have her in my arms.

Pinkycat get some rest and test again and then rest some more and test again - that first measurement is crazy and I hope it is wrong!


----------



## blessedmomma

i know what you mean tanikit! i dealt with this for almost 2 weeks with my last pregnancy and then my water broke the day before my induction. he was born at midnight, i wished i could have went into labor that morning or just been induced the next day. i could very well be having these symptoms right up til induction day. 

i already have a higher chance of a section due to low fluid and distress the baby could experience during labor from that. so knowing my body is at least preparing for labor is a good sign. at least i might not have to have one cuz labor is stalled and the induction isnt working. dont get me wrong though, i am fully ready for a section if baby needs it for any reason. whatever i have to do to get him here safely!

i am feeling a sense of peace about things, like even if he came today he would be ok. its nice to not feel all stressed about everything for once lately.


----------



## blessedmomma

chrissie- i hope that reading was wrong!!! are you sure you shouldnt get checked out? with all your swelling and that reading you got, i would probably get checked just to make sure baby was ok. what is your instincts telling you to do? are you still off your bp medicine?


----------



## braijackava

Was it a home BP machine? I have gotten a couple outrageous readings on mine only to get a normal one a few seconds later.
i decided i am good to go to 42 weeks. Haha i don't want to do labor and delivery at all and for sure not until i have to. So you guys can all go ahead of me. That's my new view on things.


----------



## readynwilling

Hope everyone is doing well. Chrissy i hope the bp goes back to normal quickly! Brai im with you - good till the bitter end LOL. 

I picked up some cheapy pj's for my hospital bag today. So i am another step closer there. Not really packing it... just picking up the bits and peices.


----------



## msarkozi

I've started nesting now too.....getting anxious!


----------



## Tanikit

Went to church this morning and a good many people asked when baby is coming - I am sore and uncomfortable but luckily there is a couch at the back of our church as I can no longer cope on the chairs there - its too sore. Cept I am so tired I wanted to fall asleep! 

BHs have increased slightly again - mostly in the evenings but they are present during the day now too. I looked dropped a whileback and still am except now baby is so big that I am back to being breathless - she's taking up all available room I think - you can stop growing now babes.

DD seems to be getting anxious - its like she knows Mom will be going away soon and has become more clingy, back in bed with us at night and she cried when I tried to drop her at Sunday school this morning so DH had to sit with her there. Not sure if she is picking up on my anxiety - I don't feel all that anxious but she is sensitive.


----------



## pinkycat

Yes it's a home BP machine. It seems to be the1st reading that is totally crazy, this morning it was 220/160 before being normal the next time i took it.
I really think it's the machine. My swelling seems to have gone down a lot today but i will mention it to the MW tomorrow.

Dh has had a major arguement with his dad at work (they work in the same company but in different departments) MIL has taken FIL's side and wouldn't come and see the kids yesterday. I also think she is going to be awkward about having the kids when baby comes.

I decided to assemble my new pram last night. Im glad i did cos the chassis is faulty. I had to order a replacement which is going to take 2weeks to get here :cry: sorry for the rant, feeling stressed and emotional today. 

I hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## kns

Woo we are 37 weeks today! Having cervical sweeps from 38 and A half weeks to encourage things if he still not ire between 39 and 40 weeks then have to induce :( x


----------



## Tanikit

Yay for being full term! Baby can come any time now.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for full term kns! and hope the sweep helps! OUCH!!!! glad im not getting one.

chrissie-i hope things get better for you.

melissa- yay for nesting.

tanikit- hope your DD does ok. i worry about my little ones when i have another. its hard for me to be away from them even for a minute.

hubby took me to church today, yay! its so good to get out of the house for a minute. been on my butt so long.... got home and feel so much pressure on my thighs, like i have been walking a lot. even though all i really did was sit, its silly.


----------



## 2nd time

My birthday cake and the cup cakes my dh wanted
 



Attached Files:







06.02.11 005.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5









06.02.11 006.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## membas#1

super cute cake and cupcakes! :)


----------



## msarkozi

mmmm, those look great and yummy!


----------



## Nixilix

Love the cake! Well I am now on mat leave! No work tomorrow!!!! Ha a baby shower saturday and got some lovely gifts! I'm going to swim this week lots. Can't believe I'll be 37 wks on Friday!!

Hope everyone is keeping the bp down. We don't get offered a sweep until 41 wks here... Apparently a paracetsmol beforehand is a good tip :)

So anymore early labour signs? I don't think I'm going to get the nesting!! But I do poo like 3 times a day! And my ms has ranked up. Baby keeps swapping sides but staying head down. It's sore though cause got no room!!


----------



## Lady-K

Mmmm, those cakes look yummy. 
Pure torture as I'm currently on my 12 hour fast before GD test tomorrow :(


----------



## 2nd time

Lady-K said:


> Mmmm, those cakes look yummy.
> Pure torture as I'm currently on my 12 hour fast before GD test tomorrow :(

sorry lol


----------



## Lady-K

2nd time said:


> Lady-K said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm, those cakes look yummy.
> Pure torture as I'm currently on my 12 hour fast before GD test tomorrow :(
> 
> sorry lolClick to expand...

Haha. I might just have a cake for lunch tomorrow. Nothing else. Just cake. Mmmmm *drools*


----------



## Tanikit

2nd time great cakes!

Lady-K good luck for the GD test.

Rach yay for maternity leave - its getting very close now.

Prelabour signs now: still losing some mucous plug, still no bloody show though, BHs increasing (needing to breathe through some now), insomnia (is that even a prelabour sign - I just can't sleep anymore and its driving me crazy), lots of cervical pain and pelvic pressure still, BMs increasing a lot, bladder not able to hold anything anymore, unable to eat big meals, but was still quite hungry today late afternoon.


----------



## msarkozi

how do you know if you are losing your plug or not? I keep watching the toilet to make sure I'm not missing anything, but some of my friends told me they didn't notice they lost it at all. Not really sure what to watch for


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Tankit they sound like all my signs at the moment!!

Im losing sooo much watery discharge is that normal? ive never known so much!! soaking my knickers... sorry if tmi, and its not my waters....
I cant eat big meals im opening my bowels something stupid like 4-6 times a day, im feeling sick and picky with food, so tired yet cant stop nesting!, feel abit dazed - not sure if thats a sign, but i kinda have that feeling i wanna be on my own?!? and the headaches!!! arggghh!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I had to start wearing liners again because I was getting more then I was before too.....mine isn't my waters either, but I really wish it was!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- i could have written your pre-labor signs post myself.

melissa- TMI- you would know if you start losing it. its a lot of mucus usually in chunks. and can be tinged with blood. usually starts coming out as you start to dilate. sometimes you wont lose it until your in labor. i never lost mine in my first 3 pregnancies. lost it last pregnancy and now starting to this time.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Melissa. So when they talk about a "show" is that the same thing? I'm just praying my water breaks so I know that labour is starting....with all the painful BH I get, I am scared that I won't fully realize I am in labour until it's too late to get me to the hospital (1.5 hrs away)


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes! i would not want to be that far from the hospital. yes, thats what it is. but when it starts there can still be quite a while before labor actually starts. i was in my 36th week during my last pregnancy when i started to lose it and my water broke with him at 38+6. and it started in my 35th week this time. it can also start out as just a lot of cm. thats how mine started out this time and now its coming out in chunks, sorry tmi! last time there was blood with it, but none so far this time.

im sure you will know when labor starts. i cant really explain it, you will just know. it might start out as crampiness, or BH, or just back pain. but it doesnt go away and keeps getting more intense. or you might just start to bleed and then you know too.

i hope your water breaks like you said, but that you dont have real intense contractions right off the bat from it. when my water breaks during labor it makes contractions unbearable. but the only time my water broke to start labor it took a few hours for contractions to start. i would not want to have intense contractions on a 1.5 hour drive though, thats for sure!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone!! 

Great cake 2nd time!!

Yay for mat leave Rach - i have 3 more weeks (but they are 4 day weeks) left.

Im hoping that my water doesn't break to early cause i don't want to have to go to the hospital before i think the baby is actually comming. I have heard of some womens waters going and then the contractions starting... i would rather it be the other way around to know i have started to dialate or SOMETHING before i head to hospital - which is only 5 mins from my house.


----------



## readynwilling

I updated the first post with some of the sweep, induction & c-section dates that were given a few days back. Post or PM me if you want me to add a date to your name!!


----------



## msarkozi

with the drive that we have to get to the hospital, I will be going at the first sign. We are supposed to go to the clinic here first to be checked, and then if they think we are close, they will send us by ambulance. Otherwise, we go in on our own. And if we get to the hospital and they don't think we are close, then we are just asked to get a hotel and wait it out until it is time.


----------



## readynwilling

That doesn't fun Melissa :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

wow melissa- i wouldnt like those plans. but hey you have to do what you have to do. i hope you make it ok. hopefully its a normal first pregnancy birth and it takes hours. hope you are not one of those women that goes into labor and delivers shortly after. you might want to have a talk with your LO before labor starts, make sure he has read the books!:haha::baby:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: 

my neighbour was like that. She ended up giving birth 5 weeks early. Her water broke around 4 am, and they phoned the pager number and they told her just to come into the clinic at 8 am when it opened, and she was already 5 cm dilated by the time she went in! They sent her by ambulance (luckily the doctor was in that day as well, and he went in the ambulance too), and she gave birth immediately after they got her there. They were so afraid she was going to give birth on the highway. I so do not want that happening at all. :nope: The joys of living in a small rural town!


----------



## blessedmomma

dang how scary. i wouldnt want to be laboring on a big stretch of highway. its uncomfortable enough in a hospital! i hope thats not what you go through :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I hope not too, especially being winter time! That would suck!


----------



## Tanikit

Why do they send people away from the hospitals where you live? Here certainly in private practice they do not - they will always check and also do a NST or even keep you overnight. There is seldom a space issue and even if there is they can usually make a plan and move you to the labour ward (lol, so many C-sections that the labour rooms are seldom in use) I don't think they would ever dream of sending someone who might be in early labour to a hotel - that would be a way to get into serious legal trouble if baby arrived early. Public hospitals are another story altogether. However if you are in early labour and about 2-3cm dilated they also won't let you labour for the length of times I see on here - you need to dilate at about 1cm an hour or they will plan a C-section and then send you home after that instead.

Sounds like I am losing my mucous plug like you Melissa - last time I only had a bloody show the day before induction at 38 +1.

Is anyone having pregnancy insomnia and how do you deal with it - couldn't get to sleep til 03:00am last night and I am always up before 07:00am. I will be exhausted if this continues til labour. My mind is not racing - I just really can't sleep despite being so tired. Have tried reading and bathing and lieing in bed boring myself and nothings works.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

all im getting is runny wet discharge at the moment, i started losing my plug by this point with my other pregnancies and dont seem to be getting any clumps or anything as yet!.. hopin its not a sign that baby will wanna come later rather than earlier lol... i never lose the 'full' plug untill im in active labour but i do shed a some before


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Tanikit said:


> Why do they send people away from the hospitals where you live? Here certainly in private practice they do not - they will always check and also do a NST or even keep you overnight. There is seldom a space issue and even if there is they can usually make a plan and move you to the labour ward (lol, so many C-sections that the labour rooms are seldom in use) I don't think they would ever dream of sending someone who might be in early labour to a hotel - that would be a way to get into serious legal trouble if baby arrived early. Public hospitals are another story altogether. However if you are in early labour and about 2-3cm dilated they also won't let you labour for the length of times I see on here - you need to dilate at about 1cm an hour or they will plan a C-section and then send you home after that instead.
> 
> Sounds like I am losing my mucous plug like you Melissa - last time I only had a bloody show the day before induction at 38 +1.
> 
> Is anyone having pregnancy insomnia and how do you deal with it - couldn't get to sleep til 03:00am last night and I am always up before 07:00am. I will be exhausted if this continues til labour. My mind is not racing - I just really can't sleep despite being so tired. Have tried reading and bathing and lieing in bed boring myself and nothings works.

Me I havent been able to sleep well for the past week I am usually in bed around 11p-12a but lately cant get to sleep until 3-3:30am I am blaming it on the nesting! started washing baby clothes and I keep going through my hospital bag and re-packing and doing house chores....I hope I can get some normal sleep before baby comes :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

i have lumps of milky colored mucus comming thick and fast is this my plug?? sorry tmi


----------



## braijackava

My anxiety is through the roof lately, which is causing a total lack of sleep. I just feel like everything is going to go wrong all of a sudden. From finances to having baby. No real reason, so I keep trying to tell myself it is hormones. I am going to try to get out of the house for a bit today, and get some housework and bills done. I think that might make me feel better. But yeah I usually go to sleep around 12pm-1am, and wake up 4-5 times a night, then up again really early. 
Sorry 2nd time, I have always been induced and never noticed losing anything before then?


----------



## natty1985

Hoping everyone is ok :) i cant sleep properly at night either but i think thats because im meeting my little man in 9 days :0


----------



## Nixilix

How friging excitin natty!!! I can't wait for our first!! Scary!! Just been for a swim now off to get thank you cards for all my gifts at baby shower! Don't know what to buy the girls that did it? Maybe something pampery. Xx

Sorry 2nd time, first time for me so I'm knicker checking hoping to find some snotty plug too ;)


----------



## codegirl

Tanikit said:


> Why do they send people away from the hospitals where you live? Here certainly in private practice they do not - they will always check and also do a NST or even keep you overnight. There is seldom a space issue and even if there is they can usually make a plan and move you to the labour ward (lol, so many C-sections that the labour rooms are seldom in use) I don't think they would ever dream of sending someone who might be in early labour to a hotel - that would be a way to get into serious legal trouble if baby arrived early. Public hospitals are another story altogether. However if you are in early labour and about 2-3cm dilated they also won't let you labour for the length of times I see on here - you need to dilate at about 1cm an hour or they will plan a C-section and then send you home after that instead.
> 
> Sounds like I am losing my mucous plug like you Melissa - last time I only had a bloody show the day before induction at 38 +1.
> 
> *Is anyone having pregnancy insomnia and how do you deal with it *- couldn't get to sleep til 03:00am last night and I am always up before 07:00am. I will be exhausted if this continues til labour. My mind is not racing - I just really can't sleep despite being so tired. Have tried reading and bathing and lieing in bed boring myself and nothings works.

I have a prescription for Tryptophan. It is the enzime that is found in turkey that makes you sleepy. I like it because it is all natural and your body will use it for other things too. I've taken it in both pregnancies and dr. never have a problem prescribing it as it's natural an none addicting.

it doesn't work 100% like a real sleeping pill but I find the plus side worth the occasional failure.


----------



## blessedmomma

shells and 2nd time- i think that can both be signs of losing your plug. it can very well start out like that. as long as your not having any other symptoms with it, i would say thats what is going on with both of you. i know that if you have itchiness or pain it could be infection and sometimes could be thrush. but if thats all thats going on, imo your starting to lose it. thats how mine started a couple of weeks ago.

tanikit- not sleeping is just the worst. i get so frustrated when i cant sleep. i have a few bad days, then a couple good. after a day or two of not sleeping though i usually take a tylenol pm and get some sleep. it has acetominophene(sp wrong) and an allergy med in it. is safe for pregnancy so i dont worry about it. i know women who take it every night for pregnancy. i have always been told it was hormone levels changing. at the end of pregnancy progesterone levels (which keep the uterus relaxed at the beginning and middle of pregnancy) drop and estrogen levels (which help prepare the uterus for contractions) rise. i have even been told that a burst of estrogen helps the onset of labor and can be responsible for the nesting instinct also.

i hope you find a way to get some sleep soon! i had been not sleeping for almost a week now and finally took some tylenol pm's last night and slept for 6 hours, only getting up three times to pee! thats got to be a record for me... i feel so much better today

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i get movements down there that feel like my waters are gonna go lol its baby punching me i think....


----------



## Shell'sAngels

p/s i better not go into labour the next 2 days cuse my car has just decided to not start and is being sorted 2moro - great timing huh? lol


----------



## blessedmomma

i would be having a talk with my LO, lol! def want to have a ride to the hospital when its time!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone!! I hope everyone has a great day

I had my 37 week OB appt today. I had the gbs swab done and i got the results from my ultrasound on the 26th. I knew she was in the right position, but i got to sneak a peak and the estimated weight was 5lbs 13oz on the 26th. 

My BP was a little higher than normal - i usually run 110/70 and today i was 106/80 so she is sending me for bloodwork as i also complained of the swelling in my fingers (only cause its hurting - like arthritis). So after my mat shoot im going to have the blood work done. 

I think i've finally conceeded there is a chance she will be early. I am measuring ahead, shes a good size. I still want her to be on time/late - but it doesn't matter what i want, she's gonna come when she comes - and i am NO WHERE NEAR READY.


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's hope your car gets fixed soon - and that your baby stays put.

Ready you just never know what baby will decide to do, but yes there is a chance she will come before your due date :) 

Tried twice to nap today but didn't succeed very well - thanks for the suggestions - will see if that stuff is available here, never heard of anyone using it though the names are on boards all over the place (UK and USA though) 

Sounds like we are all slowly getting ready for labour. I think I am starting to nest though not 100% sure as I get these energy bursts and then exhaust myself and have to stop cause of the pain or contractions starting. Not sure what I am doing when nesting is very helpful though as its stuff that will just be messy again tomorrow - can you plan nesting behviour so its more useful? :)

Going to see the psychologist for the last time tomorrow - will be no chance of doing so after the birth unless there is a big problem and then last gynae appointment on Friday.

Natty wow only 9 days left - wonder if you will be the first on here - its so exciting! Ae you ready now?


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies, 

Hope all are well today. I woke up last night with a cold. BLEH! I hate being sick! And I made it this far through pregnancy without getting ill; can't believe it's happening now. Geez. 

Hope we are all well and getting ready! I am working on my hospital bag packing while home today. Then resting as much as I can.


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry angela, hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Blessed! Me too!


----------



## 2nd time

well had another ctg today baby is happy and bouncing around got scan, consultant and ctg on thursday midwife wednesday and lo has jabs friday buy busy bet this wek ends with labour on sat lol


----------



## 2nd time

dont forget one born is on tonight girls


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> dont forget one born is on tonight girls

:happydance: its on tuesday where im at, have it bookmarked on our tv so if my DH is watching some sports or something it will automatically turn when it comes on:haha:


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> dont forget one born is on tonight girls
> 
> :happydance: its on tuesday where im at, have it bookmarked on our tv so if my DH is watching some sports or something it will automatically turn when it comes on:haha:Click to expand...

i have the same thing set up here tv turns over on its own lol


----------



## braijackava

Watching a baby story and it made me realize all the crap i am stressing about is so not worth it. All that matters is the cute little baby coming, my other kids and my wonderful hubby.
going to see doctor tomorrow for 34 weel appt. I am curious to see what she says about him being big. Maybe i will get an induction date! Also starting to reconsider getting my tubes tied. I would love a dozen kids, but i don't think i can do this physically again and i know we can't afford anymore! So i might as well do it while i am in the hospital already and my deductible is already met. Plus i can't go back on bc it makes me a mad woman.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- im glad you got some peace about upcoming labor fears! :hugs: sometimes i feel ready and sometimes i feel really scared knowing whats coming.

i have had too many friends and my sister have adverse effects from getting tubes tied. it can really mess up hormone balances. im never getting mine done. of course everyone has to make the best decision for their self and their family. i guess only time will tell if we have any more:shrug: i hear ya about the bc too. that can really make some havoc on your body's hormones too. we will be NTNP. could have no more, could have 10 more, lol!


----------



## readynwilling

i am terrified of surgery (of any kind) and i wouldn't be able to handle the panic attacks that would come with it. If we ever go with some sort of permanant BC hubby will be getting a vasectomy. 

I hope everyone is feeling well. Im home from my photo shoot - hopefully in a few days i'll have some fun mat pics to post. 

I am just cleaning my house a bit - totally forgot to go get my blood work done :dohh: so i will go to the lab tomorrow.


----------



## natty1985

Tankit, yeh i am all ready now just babies blinds that are going up tomorrow then his nursery is completely done and all bags are packed. Going to use these next 8 days to sort things out , washing ironing, gut the house, want to move the living room around and clean alot of the carpets so a spring clean, OH is off until Saturday and then in for 3 days then of for two weeks so have plenty of helping hands, going to get all the little bits done so that when we come home from hospital its all spotless and lovely,. my friend is dogsitting and my mum is having my little man whilst we go in so i feel so much more organised that everyone has a place and job to do lol xxx


----------



## braijackava

Yeah i probably wont decide until the last minute. It just makes sense for us. I am watching this baby show and the ladies reaction when the baby came out was priceless. She said oh shit!


----------



## braijackava

Just ordered groceries for delivery for the first time! It was nice to not have to waddle around the store. It made me a little nervous for some reason though? They will be delivered on Thursday so we will see how it goes. Also ordered a present off of the internet since DD has a birthday party on Saturday. I even paid the extra for them to wrap it, as I dont want to be bothered! Doctor appt tomorrow, dentist on Thursday, DD going to party on Saturday and my baby shower is on Sunday! Should be fun. Then another doc appt the Tuesday after that, which will only be 2 weeks to go! It is getting too close!
Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling ok.


----------



## readynwilling

Busy week Brai!! I like busy weeks - they go by faster :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

For sure!


----------



## msarkozi

I had a crappy 37 week appointment today. I actually left in tears because I was so frustrated. My fundal measurement is 41 cm, and last week it was 39, so I don't know if baby is not engaged anymore, or if he is just growing lots?! 

2 weeks ago, this doctor told me that he was going to induce me at 39 weeks and possibly earlier, depending on what the measurements were when he did them at this appointment. Well nothing happened at this appointment!! He said he was tempted to induce me at 39 weeks, but next week when I go see him, he will do the measurements or get the hospital to do them, and then he will see. But he said that if I am not dilating or cervix thining or anything like that, then he is just going to leave me!!!!!!! So then I was like well what about the size of the baby?! And he asked if I meant too small, and I said no, too big and reminded him that I was told to expect 10 lb +! So he said if that is actually the case, then he will probably just offer me a c section, but he's not concerned about the size. I told him that I was!! 

So my appointment today was a waste of time! I had to drive the 1.5 hours today for this appointment, when I could have just stayed here and seen the doctor that was here today! I'm not impressed!

I am 3 weeks away from my due date, and I don't have a friggin clue about anything!!! Not once have I been checked for dilation, effacing, or anything!!! I've only had an ultrasound at 19.5 weeks (and 24 weeks when I paid for a private 3d scan).....how do they know if everything is actually ok or not?! What if I have low fluid, or the cord is around the neck, or something is wrong with the baby?! :cry:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Melissa. That sounds terrible. Sorry it was such a crappy appt. I would be concerned as well and it doesn't seem like your dr is listening. I hate being told one thing - and it not comming to life sucks.


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry melissa- that sounds very frustrating. i wouldnt have even known something was wrong except that they do a 32 week scan here where im at. i had started noticing that the baby wasnt moving like he should have been at 30 weeks on. but if it had been my first pregnancy i might not have been able to tell. i hope you get some answers soon:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I've never had a very active baby to begin with, so I have no idea what I am supposed to be looking out for. I've told them he's not very active, but I don't think they listen to that either?! I just wish I could know more, instead of having to keep on waiting. 

I seem to be leaking more fluids today too. Maybe it's a sign that he is going to come on his own soon?! 

Sara, your avatar is cute :)


----------



## readynwilling

I hope its a good sign Melissa. My OB says to lay on your side and you are watching for 6 movements (can be wiggles, kicks, punches, rolls etc) in 2 hours. If you don't get them, then get a drink of something sugary and try again... if you still don't get them get your butt to the hospital. I actually asked her about this today - because the movements have slowed down considerably in the last few weeks. She said the movements are going to be gentler, but still looking for same amount of movement. I hope that helps some.

Thanks - my new avi is one of the pics from my photo shoot today. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## rottpaw

Very cute pics Sara!

Melissa S, I am so sorry they left you feeling so frustrated and worried. Can you go see your local doctor that you mentioned and get a second opinion, maybe ask for a cervix check or an ultrasound? I definitely agree you do not want to wait and worry for three more weeks with no information! 

AFM I've been feeling like complete crud all day. This cold is making me miserable, and we received news today that my Dad has basically stopped eating :-((( Not sure yet what the rest of this week holds, but please keep all of us in your prayers!

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

looks great! 

Is it supposed to be every 2 hours?? I only notice him move select times throughout the day. There is no specific time or pattern to it, just basically whenever he decides he wants to.


----------



## msarkozi

I am debating about asking to see the doctor when he comes on Wednesday again, but we don't have an ultrasound machine here, so that part is out. I honestly don't know what he could do for me though?! He wants me to be delivered by the other doctor, as that's what that doctor specifically does. My doctor is the chief of staff at the hospital, but I don't know if he would actually go back to the other doctor and say to do more for me kind of thing?! Plus, by the time I see him on Wednesday, it's not much longer to Monday......so I guess just try to forget about it until then :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- you and your family will be in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Angela sorry to hear about your Dad :hugs: 

Melissa we were told just to go to the maternity ward if movement decreased (even if it doesn't stop) and they attach the fetal monitors and check the baby's heartbeat so if you are worried rather go in and check especially this late in your pregnancy. Sorry your appointment wasn't great - like you I am having to wait til the very end to get a date - I do know I will be induced but not a clue when and my family is annoying me cause they want to come for my birthday and see the baby but who is to say I won't be being induced on my birthday? I've told them all not to make any plans yet and just wait - hopefully will know on Friday.

I actually though things might be starting last night as I was very uncomforatble last night and then woke at 04:00am with a lot of painful contractions everything between 10 and 6 minutes apart with nausea. At 5am I woke DH and asked him to just make me warm as I was freezing cold and shivery - possibly low sugar levels with it. The contractions slowed down about an hour and half later so were obviously false and I got my sugars up when I stopped feeling so nauseous.


----------



## msarkozi

Thinking of you Angela! :hugs:

The freezing thing has got to be a pregnancy thing. I am so cold lately, and I am driving OH crazy because I keep turning up the furnace. Here's to hoping for real labour soon!!


----------



## 2nd time

lo is 1 today omg how time has flown i cant belive it, she can say mum dad and can walk all the things i hoped for by her birthday i am such a lucky girl


----------



## Tanikit

Happy Birthday to your little one 2nd time - they do grow up so fast don't they!


----------



## codegirl

Angela - :hugs:

Melissa - I agree with the girls about counting movement and if you are at all worried see if you can go in for a Non-Stress Test (where they hook you up to monitors to watch the baby's heartbeat and see if there is any movement with the uterus).

I think the standard of treatment here in Alberta is changing to do less internal exams. I had more internals to check for dilation etc with Edward than with this one and this one is "higher risk" so as frustrating as it is, I actually think it's better for us and our babies to have less "invasion" down there.

Gravity is your friend so try and move more if you can, that can help the baby engage and the pressure of the head can help ripen the cervix. Also some :sex: can help prep your body too.

Do you have a birth ball? Sitting on that can help as well as leaning over it to help the baby get in a good position.

The unknown is scary but I'm sure that if the dr. had any concerns AT ALL about your ability to push that baby out they would be talking induction or c-section. You are an amazing woman and you CAN DO THIS! I have lots of faith :thumbup:


I had my bi-weekly ultrasound yesterday and baby is estimated at 6 1/2 lbs (+-1 lb either way). Growth is right on the growth chart and fluid is still high side of normal so dr.s are still happy :dance: Induction avoidance here I come :haha:

Of course, if you take that estimate, add 1/2 a lb a week until 42 weeks (that's when E was born) then this baby would be the EXACT SAME SIZE as E. hmmmmm... all this work for a smaller baby??? I think not :rofl: Good thing I know I can push out a 9 1/2 pounder :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

I do have an exercise ball, so I could use that. I have a treadmill as well, so I think I am going to start walking on it everyday. I just want this to speed up. I am refusing to be overdue (I was told I wouldn't be allowed to go over, but I am guessing that is changing now too).

Thanks for the confidence. I am just scared because they don't actually know what size the baby is. So how do they know if there are any concerns or not?! :(


----------



## blessedmomma

its too bad they wont do anything to ease your mind melissa! i would think that it only adds stress to you and even if the dr thinks everything is ok, he should take into consideration that any stress you have effects your baby negatively. im so glad i live where i do. i love that they take into consideration any concerns or questions i have. i wish i could come and pick you up and bring you back to my OB :haha: im thankful that they check us here weekly. i want to know if im dilating or effaced at all and i know it doesnt do anything bad for me or baby. as long as your waters havent broke nature makes sure its safe. i wish they could at least do a scan or something to give you peace of mind. sometimes i think because dr's have seen it so much they are sure nothing is wrong, when they should really treat everyone as individuals with their own fears and thoughts. :hugs:
hang in there hun!


----------



## msarkozi

I totally agree with you. And that is probably the thought that the doctor has, especially since this is all he does, is deliver babies. You are right, and he really should be treating us as individuals. All I know is if I go there on Monday, and there is still nothing done, I will lose it! OH is planning on coming with me, so I will make sure he speaks up for me.


----------



## codegirl

:hugs: I wish I give you confidence that it is very rare to actually have a baby that is "too big". But I also remember fearing that the first time (I was huge and was measuring +6 from 31 weeks on). Sometimes I wonder if we get a bit too much information with all the medical stuff. 

Also, have you concidered requesting birthing in a position other than on your back. Squatting and Hands & Knees can really open you up and help with a bigger baby.

I've already communicated with my Baby Dr. that I will want to birth squatting if it feels at all like E. I was much more efficent when I was pushing squatting and didn't run into trouble until they made me lay on my back. Now I understand that they can't actually make me go into any particular position for birth and I'm going to listen better to my body and do what feels right.

:hugs: wish I was closer and we could walk together and talk :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

in prenatal class, she said we were able to try any position we want. I'm not totally sure what I want to do. I don't have a birthing plan either, as I don't want to get attached to it, knowing that anything can happen. So my plan is just get the baby out safely. 

I think being at home all day long is not helping me either. It gives me more time to think about things, and I have nothing to focus on to distract me.


----------



## membas#1

melissa--sorry you are having so many worries and a doctor that doesn't seemed concerned with helping you to ease those worries. i know the thought of delivering a big baby can be scary--i've got a feeling mine won't be small, but doctor doesn't think she'll match 10 pounds so i'm guessing between 8-9. i don't recall reading how big you are concerned with your baby being, but you will be fine. when i start to worry about how big baby will be, i think of two friends of mine--one gave birth at home to a baby that was 12 pounds some odd ounces, and before she was pregnant she probably weighed about 110 pounds and was about 5'5" in height--tiny thing. she had no pain meds and baby was delivered safely by midwife. my other friend gave birth to 11 pounds some odd ounces, again, she was average build and baby was born safely vaginally (and she's PG again right now so she's willing to do it again)! You can do this, we all can do this--regardless of your plan for pain meds, induction, c-section or otherwise...there's a lot that is out of our control--when things will happen, how things will happen, etc...but we are all going to do it in the best way we can and we'll be okay and our babies will be okay 

:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Just got back from the doctor. My BP was wonderful! I was a bit shocked. She said the best it has been all pregnancy. My belly is still measuring 37 weeks when I am only 34 weeks, and according to the ultrasound he is in the 90% percentile. So this is the plan. If BP stays good and everything else is normal, then she will start sweeps at 37 weeks to try and help things along and induce me at 39 weeks. If BP goes up like the last 3 pregnancies, then we will induce at 37 weeks. She is going to do my strep b test next week and start checking my cervix at every appt from then on. This is all so weird for me. Big baby, my biggest has been barely 6 and a half pounds. Stripping my membranes, I have never made it far enough to do that. I am a little worried to as she said if I go to 39 weeks he could be upward of 9 lbs! A little scary but I think I can do it.
Angela- my thoughts are with you.
Melissa- I would be mad too! I look forward to my doctors appts because they help ease my fears I have been having. I would be upset to be treated like that, especially how far you had to drive. And its not just a regular big baby, you have GD right? I hope next week goes better.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Melissa - I am also worried my baby is getting too big. We have issues in this country that probably sound weird in the UK - as in most gynaes do C-sections and certainly for any baby over 3,4kg (which is about 8 pounds I think) and also the hospital nurses said to me in surprise: "but you will have an epidural?" as though everyone who walks through the door just gets one. I am ONLY being allowed a trial induction because I gave birth to a 3,8kg baby vaginally last time - if this was my first pregnancy I would have been told to have a C-section as though I could not push out a big baby - and from what I read on here 3,8kg is NOT that big. Nonetheless I still have to get through next appointment on Friday and if she supposedlymeasures too big its unlikely I will win the fight to have an induction.

In the end though, what everyone wants is a healthy baby. Maybe your little one will decide to come early and be a good size.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone

Sorry ive been abit quiet, as you all know its abit of a tough week for myself and my family, thursday is the day this time last year we lost our little boy lucas and ive been abit withdrawn and it doesnt help that im really starting to struggle lately i mean proper am in pain everytime this baby moves is that normal? hes just 'all baby' my hubby and i have never seen anything like it he just moves my whole belly all the time and it hurts so so much!! i am looking foward to my scan on thursday cuse i need to know wether everything is looking ok in there!!... i cant even bend over or get up sometimes and the school runs are killing me im just really down, and why is it everyone is having there babies? 3 friends have just had there babies this past 5 days and im getting jelous cuse i just want mine now!! i want him here fully cooked but god im really getting to the point i feel proper fed up!! - sorry for the moan i hope everyones ok x


----------



## msarkozi

Shell - :hugs: I think most of us are getting at that point now. I just want mine out now too! Sorry about your loss. I am thinking of you

Brai - yes, I have GD. I thought that's why they were supposed to be checking things for sure when you have it...apparently not! Glad to hear your blood pressure is better. 

Tanikit - the doctor I have is supposed to be one of the best in Alberta for delivering babies, as well as for c sections. That is some kind of comfort, but I really think he is lacking the skills to treat as an individual. Even my regular doctor I see, says that this other doctor likes to make everyone try vaginally before having a c section. I personally think that if a c section is even in question, it should just be done, as you are only stressing out the baby and the mother by putting them through all those hours of labour first, before giving an emergency c section. I know they let you go through 24 hours of labour first before they move on to the next step...... :wacko:

Membas - OUCH!!! that makes me want to cross my legs :haha:


----------



## codegirl

Melissa - The hormones that are released when labour starts are important to you and the baby and that could be why the dr. wants you to at least start labour before.

And it's usually uncontrolled GD that causes really really big babies, so that could be why they aren't as worried now that you are being treated.

And yes, staying home and thinking can really increase the tension... too much time to think. do you have any projects that can get your mind off things?

Shell - :hugs: Of course you are having a rough week, my heart goes out to you!! I did notice that this baby is WAY more active than E ever was. Complete moves from one side to the other while E got himself in one position (foot in rib) and stayed there for a whole month. He was so wedged in there that his foot was crooked for the first 2 days after he came out :haha: And he was long enough that no matter how far he dropped, he's foot just stayed there.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone - i hope you all had a good day. 

Happy birthday to your DD 2nd Time :cake:


----------



## msarkozi

Nope, no projects to do. I am sure I could figure something out, but I am seriously lacking energy to even bother :dohh:


----------



## codegirl

I understand the "no energy" thing. Today I did prep work for doing up a bunch of freezer meals tomorrow. Normally I could have done all the work in one day but now I split it over three (did the grocery shopping yesterday).

tomorrow I'm going to make Chili, Spagetti Sauce, hamburger soup and some meat pies. I find that having easy meals in the freezer for after the baby comes is a big help. could you do some of that kind of prep work?


----------



## membas#1

^^agreed. we have started putting things into the freezer as well. a couple kinds of soup, lentils, pan of enchiladas. i still have chili to make up as well as more soups (we make soup often so i just freeze a portion each time), and i think maybe other types of casseroles that would freeze well. we'll get tired of soups! :)


----------



## membas#1

what are meat pies and are they easy to make? :)


----------



## msarkozi

I do have some stuff in my freezer already, but I do want to make more. If OH would stop taking the truck to work all day, I could get to the store and buy stuff I need :wacko: I need to try and empty some of my deep freezer out as well so I have room in there for it. 

I seriously have no energy today! I didn't get out of bed until almost 11:00am, and all I have wanted to do all day is sleep.


----------



## membas#1

<----wishes to stay in bed for a day! i am seriously struggling with that alarm each morning for work! i wake up each day from 3:30-4:30/sometimes 5:30 then fall back asleep only to have alarm go off at 7. Boo Hiss...


----------



## msarkozi

that really sucks. I am glad I don't have to worry about getting up to an alarm anymore. I wake up all night long, so I don't feel as bad staying in bed so late in the morning, lol! I actually did have a pretty decent sleep last night though, so I don't get why I am so tired today.


----------



## readynwilling

sorry everyone is so tired. I am doing ok - not a ton of energy - but i am getting some stuff done. My DH hates soups, stews and casseroles. So i don't even know what to cook and freeze. Maybe some speghetti sauce so that i just have to boil noodles.

Just got back from our last prenantal class. Next week we do a tour of the mat ward at the hospital. It was a good class and well worth the $. Not sure if it was worth all the complaining my hubby did though. I did feel a little bad for him trying to bathe, diaper and swaddle a doll tonight though. He just looked so awkward.


----------



## membas#1

I toss and turn most of the night from side to side getting comfy but i stay mostly asleep except for that 1-2 hour time period. i have this week and 2 more weeks to really get through at work before i can start working more hours from home, but i'll still be working full time--just more working from home than I do right now...depends how much work from home i can actually do--as much of my job has to be done on site. we'll see! i told myself if i can make it through until March 18 working mostly full time with some of that from home, then i would start using some vacation time March 21. IF i make it that long! :haha: otherwise vacation time will start getting used on the 14th!


----------



## membas#1

my energy at least does me well enough to get through work days and come home and do a few things, but by 8pm i'm toast. today i got off early at 3:30 and came home and paid bills, got tax papers together, pre-registered for hospital, hauled in a few loads of firewood & built a fire, put the baby swing and car seat back together (we had taken the fabric off and washed it), and now i'm headed for a warm bath (it's 6:30pm here)...then i'll heat some dinner and DH will get home around 8. I'll be comfy in my bed by 9 :) and asleep by 10:30/11.

i think for the most part my body is getting used to less sleep--but mornings are my toughest getting going is not as easy as it once was....i hit snooze for 30 min these days!


----------



## membas#1

readynwilling said:


> sorry everyone is so tired. I am doing ok - not a ton of energy - but i am getting some stuff done. My DH hates soups, stews and casseroles. So i don't even know what to cook and freeze. Maybe some speghetti sauce so that i just have to boil noodles.
> 
> Just got back from our last prenantal class. Next week we do a tour of the mat ward at the hospital. It was a good class and well worth the $. Not sure if it was worth all the complaining my hubby did though. I did feel a little bad for him trying to bathe, diaper and swaddle a doll tonight though. He just looked so awkward.

We did our tour of hospital last night...the L&D rooms are HUGE and the recovery rooms are smaller but private! Both have private bathrooms and the L&D rooms have jacuzzi tubs for laboring and large showers so partner can get in and help with shower massage or whatever. It's a nice hospital only 2-3 years old--they have squat bars on the beds, birthing balls, big picture windows that look out over trees, TVs with meditative channels/music, and if baby needs special care the have attached room that serves baby emergency...fully equipped, so baby doesn't have to leave area. They don't even have a nursery which I like--encourages family time and bonding time. 

Our birthing class is saturday--8 hours...:wacko:


----------



## codegirl

membas#1 said:


> what are meat pies and are they easy to make? :)

Super easy


Spoiler
I just fry up some hamburger and then drain and rinse it. Then put it back in the frying pan with mushroom soup, small chopped carrots, onion and celery and what ever spices tickle my fancy.

I buy weight watcher bread (because it's cut super thin) and cut off the crusts, roll it even thinner with a rolling pin and put some butter on the outside. I then fit each piece of bread in a muffin tin and fill with the above meat mixture.

Bake until the bread is crunchy and cool. Freeze and then I just warm in the microwave when I need a quick snack.



readynwilling said:


> sorry everyone is so tired. I am doing ok - not a ton of energy - but i am getting some stuff done. My DH hates soups, stews and casseroles. So i don't even know what to cook and freeze. Maybe some speghetti sauce so that i just have to boil noodles.
> 
> Just got back from our last prenantal class. Next week we do a tour of the mat ward at the hospital. It was a good class and well worth the $. Not sure if it was worth all the complaining my hubby did though. I did feel a little bad for him trying to bathe, diaper and swaddle a doll tonight though. He just looked so awkward.

My DH hates hamburger so everything I am cooking tomorrow is for me and E. I need lunch foods for both of us (and my Mom when she is here) so the food won't go to waste.

I think I might take advantage of a food assembly place to get more DH approved meals for suppers though. This one has a special deal for pregnant women so I think I'll call them.

Yaa for good prenatal classes. My doula is coming over tonight for a "refresher" as she was also our childbirth educater last time. So excited to see her, I really like her!

Oh and another thing that makes ahead well and freezes well is chicken parmesan :thumbup: that is also on my list of things to make in the next week or so.


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's :hugs: sorry you are having a rough time.

Melissa - I see your point - good doctors often do seem to need better training in dealing with people and their fears and concerns. Is there anyway you could just book another appointment so you can at least get some reassurance that your baby is ok?

Full term today, but feeling very down today - I think I am just totally overtired and probably hormonal - I asked DH today why God would design women so that when they most need support and a hug they are most grumpy. Lol, he did give me hug.


----------



## membas#1

i'm hormonal tonight too--DH is off to play games at a friends house, last night we had shopping after work and hospital tour and i worked 8 hours so i was really tired by the time i got home and had dinner at 8pm, tomorrow i have plans after work (and another 8 hour work day) and thursday he has class from 6-9pm. i asked him maybe if we could swing dinner together friday night. i just feel lonely in pregnancy sometimes. too tired to do much after 8/9pm but bored and lonely. sometimes both DH and i are taking advantage of these last few weeks of alone time and spending that time together and sometimes we are spending it doing our own things (we might be in the same room but we are both doing whatever and not talking etc...) which is all fine and dandy but sometimes i get lonely and he's in a mood to just zone out on his own...and sometimes it's the opposite--he wants to engage with me and i want to zone out. i just wish sometimes we were more in sync! seems we spend most of our weekend time together just the two of us but during the week it's a lot of alone time. sigh. sorry for the bitch session...just lonely and hormonal and pregnant


----------



## 2nd time

36 week today yeh for her still being in my belly only one more week till full term . has anyone eles got to the stage weree they dont want to be too far from home i think i am expecting baby to come anytime so dont want to travle too much lol


----------



## Nixilix

Hugs to those that need them. Had the labour part of parentcraft last nght. Holy crap I gotta get this baby outta my foof!!

So everytime I wake to pee at night I'm wondering if my waters are
Going to go! Im not fed up with the pregnancy I just want to meet her now!

Its my bday on Sunday but I don't think I'm going to entertain it! 

Full term Friday!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im like that nixlix i get up every morning 3am for my pee and everytime i get up i tighten up my whole belly and always feel like my waters are gonna go! infact everytime i stand up full stop i wonder if they will!! i am losing so much discharge like white cloudy runny/sticky stuff alot now... im hoping thats my cervix softening. All the bouncing on the birth ball, sex and walking must be doing its job!
Growth scan and consultant tomorrow, hoping i come home with a induction date!!


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies :flower: im still here just been mostly reading.
Shell- im thinking of you :hugs:
Happy birthday to your DD for yesterday 2nd time.

I had a crazy burst of energy yesterday and cleaned the house till i couldn't move anymore, today i just want to sleep.

Hospital again tommorrow, i always put clothes out for the kids for the next day and have my bag packed in case they dont let me come home. Although my BP has been quite good so far.


----------



## 2nd time

i have growth scan ctg and consultant tommorow lol looks like we are all busy women 

just been to clinic with dd shes 16lb the little monster lol right on track growth wise as she is only a tiny tot


----------



## Tanikit

Wonder if I should take my bag to my appointment on Friday - I am feeling a bit uncertain about things and very disorganised despite having pretty much everything ready. Probably just one of those days today.

There are quite a few things that I would like to do before going into labour but really do not have the energy to do anything - or maybe its more the physical effort and pain that even walking is causing as I do not feel so energy deprived as just can't manage.

I can't wait for baby to be here - definitely don't want to be pregnant anymore.


----------



## braijackava

I am going to treat myself to some starbucks and maybe get a movie to watch while the kids are at school today. Maybe that will raise my mood a bit. The prospect of maybe being pregnant for five more weeks is not sounding good to me. I was hoping it would all be over at 37 weeks, even though i am scared to deliver.


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: to everyone! 

natty- its very close for you now!!!!! next week you will have your baby in your arms, sooo exciting. i cant wait to hear how things went and see some pics of the handsome lil guy. hope you are doing ok this week. you are in my thoughts and prayers!:flower:

melissa- i hope you are feeling better! it would be pointless for me to cook and freeze things, my DH pretty much makes dinner every night anyways. and right after we have a baby he takes care of housework and everything for a while. :cloud9:

tanikit- i know what you mean about just being tired and in pain. dont know if its the lack of fluid in there or if it would be this way anyways, but there is so much pressure :nope:

membas- im sorry your going through a hormonal time. i think our hormones are shifting to prepare our bodies for labor and it just goes like that. im not a cryer, and i just felt like bawling last night. my DH is very supportive, thank God, and prayed with me. he knows how it goes...
i hope you and DH get more in sync and enjoy some time alone together before baby gets here, you will appreciate that you did!:thumbup:

2nd time- yay for baby girl turning 1! my youngest turned 1 in dec, they get so big so fast! :baby:

shells- it must be a hard time for you. my thoughts are with you and i hope its not much longer now.:hugs: hope you get your induction date soon!

pinkycat- i hope your bp stays in check :hugs:

brai- enjoy your day with your starbucks and movie. after baby gets here you wont have much time to relax for a minute:haha:

i have my appt tomorrow morning and should get my induction date then. hoping for friday. i think they can only schedule them the week before. also getting another scan to check baby and will be getting checked for dilation and effacement again, yay!:happydance: its an exciting appt for me, have a lot going on. i will miss out on the rest of my checks which is always a nice way to build up to labor for me, but i should have my baby next week, so its worth it!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh my god has anyone else had the rude comments about there weight????..... seriously im piling it on now towards the end... i always do! and i just picked my son up from childminder and she answers the door says 'wow you have really piled the weight on havent you this last few weeks' ... yes thanks for that! like im not fully aware and paranoid of it already :-(


----------



## blessedmomma

Shell'sAngels said:


> oh my god has anyone else had the rude comments about there weight????..... seriously im piling it on now towards the end... i always do! and i just picked my son up from childminder and she answers the door says 'wow you have really piled the weight on havent you this last few weeks' ... yes thanks for that! like im not fully aware and paranoid of it already :-(

im so sorry honey. some people seriously dont think before they speak. how absolutely rude can someone be??? i always get really big too. and i am usually very petite, so when people see me i have been told that i look like a completely different person. my step dad, with my 3rd pregnancy, said my your getting hippy... i was about 7-8 months pregnant. him and i dont get along too well, so i dont know if it was just ignorance for my feelings or if he was just trying to be a butt. most of the time i think people are just being ignorant about it though.. i bet you are absolutely beautiful though!!!:hugs: i wouldnt worry about what she said at all. your making the most beautiful creation in the world and doing the hardest job you will ever do! if we have to get a big fat butt to do it then thats the way it has to be done. some people just fail to see the beauty behind all the work we are doing! bet your so gorgeous to God sweetheart!:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

What a cow! I would have not been very nice. Especially today. I seem to be having a day where people are really agitating me. The people on tv, even my dogs. Anyone else have days like this? Good luck tomorrow blessed! I can't believe next week already!


----------



## blessedmomma

i have been feeling the same way lately. everything is getting on my nerves. i think its hormones, but could even be the fact that im tired of sitting on my butt!!!!!! at least tv was ok for a minute, but now its getting so BORING! i feel agitated about little things that shouldnt matter and never mattered before. :gun:


----------



## Nixilix

i have internet back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls, im ultra senstive at the moment - blaming hormones i guess! but argghh i really dont like it when people feel they have the right to say that i mean if werent pregnant and put on weight would they say 'wow you have piled the weight on'??... no they would not!!! boo hiss! lol 
xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

some people are so frigging rude. I would never tell someone they'd put weight on! My mw said its average to gain 11 kg.... im up 16 hahaha!! Never mind, kinda hoping I DO have a 10lb baby now to balance it out!!!

anyone started eviction process..... i would hate myself if i tried stuff, went into labour and something hppened cause it wasnt ready... not that i know what to try anyway!

my mw said sex is only really useful if women go on top, um no thanks!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies, 

Blessed and Natty, SO excited for you that you will have your little ones next week! Amazing that we are already to this point, though like everyone else I feel like pregnancy-wise we should all be DONE lol!

I'm also with you on being mad at the world in general. :grr: You guys know about the situation with my Dad - we expect he will not live more than a couple of days :cry: :cry: We are trying to get up there to see him and be with him when he passes, but I've had this horrid cold all week and have not been able to face traveling (we'll have to stay in a hotel and I just don't think I can do that while sick and running a fever etc.) I feel awful for not being there, and I feel awful in general. Slept only about 2 hours last night (mostly because of awful reflux, not even the cold!) and am so exhausted today I could just cry over everything. I am trying to fight that tendency becuase I know it will only make the cold symptoms worse and me more miserable. Meanwhile, as if things weren't bad enough, they're calling for snow overnight here, which makes me VERY nervous about getting out on the highway at 9 months pregnant. I just can't believe all these things are happening at once in our family and I am simultaneously overwhelmed, exhasuted and desperate that none of this affect our baby or this pregnancy. I feel terribly selfish for not just going up there and sitting with Dad this whole week, sick or not, but at the same time I'm desperate to get well and stay healthy for baby's sake and it's just a choice I feel like no one should ever have to make. I know Dad would understand if I could explain it to him but I still feel awful. 

Anyway, sorry to cry all over you ladies but everytime I think it can't get worse, it does! 

Love and hugs to all


----------



## Nixilix

Angela.... you are in my thoughts lots.... :hugs: to you x


----------



## Tanikit

Have definitely been irritable today - really just wanted to be by myself but how do you get a time out when you have a toddler and others around? Did get a nap this afternoon at least and have spent this evening doing weird mathematical puzzles - for some reason people leave me alone then :)

Shell's sorry they were so insensitive - what a thing to say! I must admit a car guard today took one look at me and said: "there'll be another baby very soon in your house, won't there?" I tell them I only have a week to go then even though due date is 3 weeks away as it just sounds better for how I look! 

I am having BHs at weird times now - it used to be mostly an evening thing but now they are spread throughout the day and sometimes for a while at a time. Have been in some pain since late afternoon though but no true contractions. DH and DD think this will be a Valentine's baby, but I think the induction will reach us first. I think they are just fed up with me being pregnant.

Angela, thinking of you at this difficult time :hugs:

Nix nope haven't tried anything - I have thought about it, but most stimulate contractions without softening your cervix which is why most of them don't work and the things that soften your cervix don't sound too safe.


----------



## Nixilix

I did have one cup of RLT and it was horrible... well the first couple of sips were fine then it was just blughhh

Might try bumping uglies with OH later but defo not on top!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Angela

Glad to see you got your internet back Rach! 

Im on 3 cups of RRLT a day, and taking 1000mg orally of EPO. Neither will start labour, but both are supposed to help it once it starts on its own. I will probably go to 2000mg of EPO at 38 weeks, and then do 1000mg internally as well at 39. 

I have only been taking the EPO for a week now, but i am noticing a lot more discharge, and maybe even some plug (no blood) in a urine sample i had to provide for some blood work yesterday.


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- you have so many stressful things going on at once. my heart goes out to you! i will keep praying for you and your family. i got about 4.5 hrs of sleep last night and i thought that was rough. you were practically up all night! blah! i hope things calm down for you soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

nix- yay for internet! i had never heard of the woman on top thing. we do our part, but there is no way it could go like that for us. i thought the whole point was for the stuff to stay in next to your cervix though. :shrug:


----------



## Nixilix

i think it was so the man bit irritated the lady bit! I'm like a 5 yr old hahaha


----------



## blessedmomma

that makes sense. i was told to make sure to have an orgasm and leave his stuff in with my legs up. honestly dont now how high they expect my legs to go with my belly in the way :haha:


----------



## natty1985

Nixilix said:


> i think it was so the man bit irritated the lady bit! I'm like a 5 yr old hahaha

This has made me chuckle lol!!!

Thanks girls 7 days to go !!! Cant believe this time next week we may have a baby boy :D

Started on the spring cleaning this week room by room and its taking longer than expected but its keeping me busy so i dont mind , have a few days off with OH he goes back saturday so ill see some family then sunday we have lunch at my parents and monday and tusday the proper fun starts when i need to start packing bags for LO, make sure the houswork is all done etc then wed is D day !


----------



## Nixilix

awwwww how exciting that you will have your baby next week!!!! I want mine next week too!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thats so amazing natty!!! im so happy for you. sounds like a couple of good days with OH then you are gonna be busy! rest for a minute if you can tues, as of wed you are gonna be a busy momma :happydance:


----------



## natty1985

blessedmomma said:


> thats so amazing natty!!! im so happy for you. sounds like a couple of good days with OH then you are gonna be busy! rest for a minute if you can tues, as of wed you are gonna be a busy momma :happydance:

Im going to spend all this time tiring myself out so i can sleep at night and make the time go quicker but then come wed ill be wishing i had nothing to do , i havent sat down to rest for a good few days i have been doing jobs and getting nowhere really, so friday i think we will stay at home with Finley as this is his day off school and play some games and rest up a little !

I cant wait now i think like someone else mentioned everyone seems to be having their babies, im super organised for baby to come bags are all packed and ive even bought Fin a present from Ethan and wrapped it and put it with the hospital bags, i just need to get his car seat down from mums probably tuesday and were all good to go.... it really is just the housework that horrible nesting instinct, im trying to refrain from doing it at the min as i know monday and tuesday will become one big mad cleaning episode , im making use of OH whilst he off though and getting him to do all the strenuous things lol !! 

Tomorrow will be a week since we found out we were being induced and this has gone so so fast !


----------



## Nixilix

I haven't had the nesting instinct... i'll be suprised if I do cause I hate cleaning!


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> thats so amazing natty!!! im so happy for you. sounds like a couple of good days with OH then you are gonna be busy! rest for a minute if you can tues, as of wed you are gonna be a busy momma :happydance:
> 
> Im going to spend all this time tiring myself out so i can sleep at night and make the time go quicker but then come wed ill be wishing i had nothing to do , i havent sat down to rest for a good few days i have been doing jobs and getting nowhere really, so friday i think we will stay at home with Finley as this is his day off school and play some games and rest up a little !
> 
> I cant wait now i think like someone else mentioned everyone seems to be having their babies, im super organised for baby to come bags are all packed and ive even bought Fin a present from Ethan and wrapped it and put it with the hospital bags, i just need to get his car seat down from mums probably tuesday and were all good to go.... it really is just the housework that horrible nesting instinct, im trying to refrain from doing it at the min as i know monday and tuesday will become one big mad cleaning episode , im making use of OH whilst he off though and getting him to do all the strenuous things lol !!
> 
> Tomorrow will be a week since we found out we were being induced and this has gone so so fast !Click to expand...

i am all organized too. everything is ready to go. i had my DH do all the fans and dirty work over the weekend and all the last minute dusting and odd cleaning that needed done. he is a busy body so he loves it when i ask him to do odd jobs. now its just maintaining the housework til we make it. dont know if my OB will agree to next friday. its supposed to be scheduled for tues, but we are still hoping. will find out tomorrow exactly when they will induce, should be actually scheduled during my appt. i cant blame you for wanting to be worn out. it will be hard for you to get any sleep tues night! when i had to be induced with my 3rd, i barely slept at all the night before. i was just too anxious. 

i have started nesting too and its making me feel agitated that im not supposed to get up and do anything. my Dh doesnt really get that i want to be busy doing stuff. he says to just tell him what needs done and he will do it. its not so much that i need something done, its that im getting all this energy and want to clean the fridge, or wipe down the walls, trim the tree outside, LOL! its becoming very frustrating to be on my butt anymore. i figure when im within a day or two of being induced i will do what i want to and go nuts:haha:


----------



## natty1985

blessedmomma said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> thats so amazing natty!!! im so happy for you. sounds like a couple of good days with OH then you are gonna be busy! rest for a minute if you can tues, as of wed you are gonna be a busy momma :happydance:
> 
> Im going to spend all this time tiring myself out so i can sleep at night and make the time go quicker but then come wed ill be wishing i had nothing to do , i havent sat down to rest for a good few days i have been doing jobs and getting nowhere really, so friday i think we will stay at home with Finley as this is his day off school and play some games and rest up a little !
> 
> I cant wait now i think like someone else mentioned everyone seems to be having their babies, im super organised for baby to come bags are all packed and ive even bought Fin a present from Ethan and wrapped it and put it with the hospital bags, i just need to get his car seat down from mums probably tuesday and were all good to go.... it really is just the housework that horrible nesting instinct, im trying to refrain from doing it at the min as i know monday and tuesday will become one big mad cleaning episode , im making use of OH whilst he off though and getting him to do all the strenuous things lol !!
> 
> Tomorrow will be a week since we found out we were being induced and this has gone so so fast !Click to expand...
> 
> i am all organized too. everything is ready to go. i had my DH do all the fans and dirty work over the weekend and all the last minute dusting and odd cleaning that needed done. he is a busy body so he loves it when i ask him to do odd jobs. now its just maintaining the housework til we make it. dont know if my OB will agree to next friday. its supposed to be scheduled for tues, but we are still hoping. will find out tomorrow exactly when they will induce, should be actually scheduled during my appt. i cant blame you for wanting to be worn out. it will be hard for you to get any sleep tues night! when i had to be induced with my 3rd, i barely slept at all the night before. i was just too anxious.
> 
> i have started nesting too and its making me feel agitated that im not supposed to get up and do anything. my Dh doesnt really get that i want to be busy doing stuff. he says to just tell him what needs done and he will do it. its not so much that i need something done, its that im getting all this energy and want to clean the fridge, or wipe down the walls, trim the tree outside, LOL! its becoming very frustrating to be on my butt anymore. i figure when im within a day or two of being induced i will do what i want to and go nuts:haha:Click to expand...

All the way through i have thought your OH sounds like a lovely lovely man so please can we swap now i no he does all this housework lol ill get him a one way ticket over here and you have mine !!!!

Nix, i hope you dont get this nesting instinct its like you open a drawer for a spoon see a crumb of dirt and have the whole lot opf drawers out and iots bloody frustrating !! x


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies. I think i'm partly so stressed just with the timing of everything. If we could take any one thing at a time it would be manageable (baby, Dad, illness, etc.) but all on top of each other it's just literally got me in a bit of a shocked state. I feel like I'm on automatic pilot each day, just trying to survive. Hubby even commented last night that once we make it through February and the baby arrives, things will be a lot simpler. Most people wouldn't think that with a new baby but I think for us, it really will be! 

I am in full nesting mode too except don't have the energy or time to do much. Was awake till 5 am last night before falling asleep (blasted reflux!) and that has made my cold symptoms worse today. But baby is kicking and moving fine so I am hoping all is well with him. We may be in my hometown all weekend with Dad's situation, so I'm trying to just get the house picked up and get some things together. I may also pack my hospital bag today just so I can keep it in the car with me (in case!) 

Hugs to all. I can't wait to see our thread's first baby pics!


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL natty! he is a very good man. i think he is nesting too:haha: he always gets that way at the end of our pregnancies. this time he has painted the living room and kitchen and has been doing everything since im on bedrest. im very lucky to have him. i always worry that things are gonna go haywire when i have another baby, but he is all over it. i dont know why i think no one can do all that needs done around here but me??? he is all over taking care of the other kids and the house, its pretty humbling to me that not only can someone else do it, but a man no less. im sure this time it wont be any different. i cant be more thankful.

i like your description of nesting, made me laugh. we just got a ton of snow and i want so bad to go shovel the driveway. i know how ridiculous it sounds, but every time i look out there it drives me crazy. and we have a tree out there that has branches kinda hanging over the sidewalk. he just bought a chainsaw and even though i dont know how to use it i was so tempted to call him at work and ask so i could get those branches down. because its really important to get it done before baby gets here! :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Well we bought a new vacuum cleaner today because the old one broke and I guess once I can get it up and running (there have been a few issues with electricity) then I will spend the time vacuuming. I have been nesting a bit but it is beginning to feel pointless as its never clean enough lol.

Seems like there will be a few babies arriving next week. I get my date and find out what the story is on Friday - its a very late appointment so hoping DH will be able to come also cause it will be through rush hour traffic and I am not so keen to drive through that. I know the induction is supposed to start at 04:00am but not sure what time I am supposed to be at the hospital as the doctor wanted to do a check before it starts, but if I arrive before midnight it counts as a day and we are limited in our time in hospital which the medical aid pays - not very keen on driving out there at midnight either. Will know either way on Friday.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

can i just say i read through all these posts and think what a lovely bunch of ladies you all are! theres just a few of us that regually post on this march bit now but everyone here is so supportive and thank you for listening guys when ive needed a rant - check me out all sentimental must be the hormones again ;-) xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for a date tanikit!!!!

awww shells :kiss:


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> can i just say i read through all these posts and think what a lovely bunch of ladies you all are! theres just a few of us that regually post on this march bit now but everyone here is so supportive and thank you for listening guys when ive needed a rant - check me out all sentimental must be the hormones again ;-) xxxx

Aw shells we all think your lovely too your a brilliant mummy and so lovely to have shared this all with you x it won't be long now till you have thT little beUty in your arms you just stY strong and keep smiling xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies, one of my accomplishments for today is that I packed the little one's bag for the hospital. He won't need a lot while there, because our hospital supplies everything except breastmilk (LOL) but I would like for him to have some of his own things while there, so I'm bringing some clothes and blankies, etc. Now, I just wish packing my own bag was as easy!


----------



## braijackava

So not quite sure what to think. My bp at appt yesterday and for the last week at home has been really good. But today after standing at the sink and doing dishes for about half an hour I wasn't feeling good. My stomach was really hard and painful. Not like contractions, more like a cramp. I took my bp 3 times in like 10 minutes. The top number was between 134 and 170 and the bottom was between 94 and 106. I don't trust that machine a lot, but I have never gotten that high on it 3 times in a row. My hubby took his on it and it was fine. So I sat down for like 20 min and took it a few more times and it went down to between 134 and 144 on the top and the 70s for the bottom. My doc said to call if it went above 140\90, so I called. The on call doc called back and said she wasn't worried and to not take my bp so much?!?! She said lay down for like 20 min before taking it everytime. This was not my regular doctor and usually in the past pregnancies they have been more worried about bps lower than this. I feel ok now, but not sure what I should do now? Maybe just keep and eye on it and call during regular hours to talk to my doctor if it gets high again. Otherwise I guess I can just talk to her on Tuesday.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai :hugs: - my doctor only ever takes my BP after I have had a scan and been lying down for about 5-10min as doing anything or being stressed can raise it. Nonetheless your BP does seem to be rising a lot and getting too high - maybe try just sitting down for 5 minutes before taking it (this is what most of the information packets on the BP machines say anyway) And they can't stop you taking it lots! (I do too) To be honest if you are getting those readings just from washing the dishes then perhaps you should really be resting more - try to do as little as possible!

Its 05:00am and I think I am getting paranoid and hearing things - I thought someone was in the lounge wandering around and sent DH to check - maybe it was the cat lol. I don't think he was impressed to be woken up so early. Really struggling to sleep these days and also waking to any cough or niggle from DD who's room is not that close to ours.

Angela yay for getting your bags packed!


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: to all! 

I had a bit of a freak out this morning. I was kind of an emotional wreck for awhile. I hadn't felt baby move in quite some time, and I was trying to get him to move, but nothing really. I finally went into the clinic to get checked out in the afternoon, and all is well. Still a strong and healthy heartbeat of 142 bpm. She said he was moving around a lot, but I just wasn't feeling it. She told me that can happens sometimes near the end. So I felt much better. She doesn't think he is engaged anymore though, so I am thinking I am going to end up overdue now :wacko:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> So not quite sure what to think. My bp at appt yesterday and for the last week at home has been really good. But today after standing at the sink and doing dishes for about half an hour I wasn't feeling good. My stomach was really hard and painful. Not like contractions, more like a cramp. I took my bp 3 times in like 10 minutes. The top number was between 134 and 170 and the bottom was between 94 and 106. I don't trust that machine a lot, but I have never gotten that high on it 3 times in a row. My hubby took his on it and it was fine. So I sat down for like 20 min and took it a few more times and it went down to between 134 and 144 on the top and the 70s for the bottom. My doc said to call if it went above 140\90, so I called. The on call doc called back and said she wasn't worried and to not take my bp so much?!?! She said lay down for like 20 min before taking it everytime. This was not my regular doctor and usually in the past pregnancies they have been more worried about bps lower than this. I feel ok now, but not sure what I should do now? Maybe just keep and eye on it and call during regular hours to talk to my doctor if it gets high again. Otherwise I guess I can just talk to her on Tuesday.

I use to work on day surgery and your not really suppose to take your bp several times as it can increase your bp and give you false bp#'s...rule of thumb wait 15 minutes before retesting. hope your feeling better


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have our third ultrasound follow up for LO's enlarged kidney's if there is no change then we will be referred to a specialist...feeling a bit anxious and cant sleep...appt is at 9:30am


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> can i just say i read through all these posts and think what a lovely bunch of ladies you all are! theres just a few of us that regually post on this march bit now but everyone here is so supportive and thank you for listening guys when ive needed a rant - check me out all sentimental must be the hormones again ;-) xxxx

thinking of you today hon hope your scan goes well i have mine in a little while too


----------



## 2nd time

going for scan now to check if baby has grown fingers x hope they dont want to bring her early but guess i have to wait and see. have ctg first then scan then app ith consultant busy busy day for me lool 

love to all who need it and good luck with the scans ladies we are nearly there


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck for scans today girls. I'm term tomorrow!! Baby kicking ribs bad thus morning... Trying to get out I reckon! Going swimming well floating this afternoon. Then going to bounce on ball.

Toad in the hole and mash tonight Mmmm. 

I want to lose plug or have a show! I'm excited!


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck to everyone with scans today - sounds like there are a lot of things everyone is having checked. Hope they all go well.

Lol Nix, yup floating/walking around in the swimming pool is as close as I get to swimming now. Enjoy it.

This baby of mine could be here within the week now or maybe a few days later than that - only realised that this morning and it was a bit scary but also very exciting. Can't wait to meet her. Did lose even more plug today though still not bloody - can you ever lose it all without blood?


----------



## MumtoJ

Good luck for all the scans and appointments going on. 

Its getting very close for some now.

Nix - sympathies with the ribs - I'm sure mine was practising the breaststroke yesterday!!!!

Although part of me would love bubs to turn up any time, with all the delays we've had on the building works, and the fact they have only just really re-started and how much noise they are making at the moment he can stay put for at least another week or so ! Childminder is sick today so DS has gone to nannys as they are "piling" at the house today (raming big metal rods into the ground to support the extension) so there is no way we could have stayed at home - it will be the first time nanny has had him all day OMG what will she be like when I pick him up????

My thoughts are with all of those going through hard times physically and emotionally although I've not been posting all that much over recent days I have been trying to keep up and am thinking of you all. 

xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls

2nd time hope your scan went well??....

Im off for mine in 1 hour

We have spent the day at the cemetery with my little man and then to the pub for a drink (soft for me of course) to toast his first birthday, its been a nice day so far just hoping now new baby plays ball and we get a induction date! will let you know later xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell, Glad your doing something special today, thinking of you at this time.




AFM: I'm really agitated today, I just cant settle I had it the other night as well, can't sit still, nothing is comfortable - its driving me potty!!!


----------



## braijackava

Good luck for scans! 
Hope your day goes well shells.
took bp once this morning after waking up and resting on the couch for a bit. It was 144\74. So i am only going to take it once a day and just tell my doctor on tuesday what they have been. Unless i get something outrageously high. Had my groceries delivered for the first time today. It was so nice! Next time i will have to have hubby me home when they deliver though, so i don't have to carry it all upstairs.


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck with all the scans today! 

I'm not sure if I am losing my plug or not?! I have been noticing little pieces in the toilet when I go to the washroom, but I don't know if it is the plug or not......I keep watching for any sign that this baby is coming :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> thanks girls
> 
> 2nd time hope your scan went well??....
> 
> Im off for mine in 1 hour
> 
> We have spent the day at the cemetery with my little man and then to the pub for a drink (soft for me of course) to toast his first birthday, its been a nice day so far just hoping now new baby plays ball and we get a induction date! will let you know later xx

good luck at the scan hope baby is playing ball


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Just got back from the third scan on baby's kidney's, one kidney has regulated itself but one is still measuring larger than it should, but not by too much. So we are being referred to a urologist at Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) still have to call and schedule appt. Will update when I find out more information.... oh and measuring 2 weeks ahead (35week 2 days and he weighs 6lbs 2 or 7 oz cant remember what she said as far as the ounces. said we are track for having a 9.5-10lb baby....yikes :wacko: they are having us come back in for growth scan in 4 weeks, also asked if I had GD test come back normal.....which it was normal at 27/28 weeks


----------



## Nixilix

Shells been thinking of you today xx

Been for swim, just had dinner, might make blueberry muffins now xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls

Scan went well, baby is 7lbs at the moment so im not carrying a massive whopper like last time which is lovely! however the 'too much fluid' has drastically changed to 'not much at all fluid' i did say that my movements had been killing me lately never had nothing like this b4 she said she could see why im 'all baby' very long legs too right in my ribs - she didnt need to tell me that one lol... the good news is baby is head down so all systems go for a natural birth which is great.... however the rythem of the cord was abit off track?!? i asked what he meant about that he said well its prob nothing to worry about just might mean cords being tugged alot by baby or around his neck but wasnt causing any harm. Anyway.... cuse of this he is gonna induce me rather than another scan and i am booked to go in next friday the 18th


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Scan went well, baby is 7lbs at the moment so im not carrying a massive whopper like last time which is lovely! however the 'too much fluid' has drastically changed to 'not much at all fluid' i did say that my movements had been killing me lately never had nothing like this b4 she said she could see why im 'all baby' very long legs too right in my ribs - she didnt need to tell me that one lol... the good news is baby is head down so all systems go for a natural birth which is great.... however the rythem of the cord was abit off track?!? i asked what he meant about that he said well its prob nothing to worry about just might mean cords being tugged alot by baby or around his neck but wasnt causing any harm. Anyway.... cuse of this he is gonna induce me rather than another scan and i am booked to go in next friday the 18th

Glad to hear scan went well, WOW next week you'll be holding your little bundle...:happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

I am so jealous at everyone having their babies next week already! I just want mine out!!!! lol!


----------



## Nixilix

Glad all went well.

It's ok Melissa.... We can hold out together!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell, glad your scan went well, and you have your induction date.

Nix - send over a blueberry muffin if you have a spare that sounds good.

Melissa (M) are you still having your cleaner come? hows it going?


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's glad to hear you have a date - just one more week to go. After what you posted I am wondering about my own waters as I have had far more pain with movements this time then I did with DD and my abdomen does feel just baby - will find out tomorrow I guess.

How many babies are arriving next week so far? It is a fair number I think - so exciting!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: to all - glad to hear scans have gone well. 

Full term today :wohoo:


----------



## Nixilix

Your not too far from me Cathryn, I think I can spare one! They taste good!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Tanikit said:


> Shell's glad to hear you have a date - just one more week to go. After what you posted I am wondering about my own waters as I have had far more pain with movements this time then I did with DD and my abdomen does feel just baby - will find out tomorrow I guess.
> 
> How many babies are arriving next week so far? It is a fair number I think - so exciting!

I was having the scan and he did a 'full body movement' she was like OUCH saw my whole belly just go so stretched it feels like hes gonna rip my skin i know that movements are painful at this stage for most but with less fluid and a active baby it can hurt 10 times more... i have certainly never had pain with movements like this i kid you not i practically cry everytime he goes mad like he is now as i type! :cry:


----------



## readynwilling

Shell's that aweful. Im sorry the movements hurt :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Shell i have been thinking of you today :hugs: im the same with movements,my other 2 never hurt me like this. Even my 5yr old can tell how baby is lying, you can clearly see the shape of her but the scan last week said the fluid is normal :shrug: yay for date- im soooo jealous lol

I hope 2nd time scan was ok.

I had app at hospital today. BP etc was fine :thumbup: I was having lots of contractions in the night and had more show this morning so not sure if i will make 28feb without starting off myself


----------



## Nixilix

Right girls thats enough...share the shows and plugs!! Not literally!


----------



## msarkozi

Rach - I agree, they should share!!! lol! If the doctor on Monday still says he isn't inducing me anymore, I am probably going to lose it!! People are predicting me to go March 2nd or 4th, and I am not liking that at all! And they are all predicting over 10 lbs!! :wacko:

Cathryn - I didn't have the cleaner come on the weekend; I just did it myself. I think I am going to do it myself this weekend as well, just to try and get baby to come out sooner!! :haha:


----------



## natty1985

Nixilix said:


> Right girls thats enough...share the shows and plugs!! Not literally!

LOL nix you make me laugh !


----------



## MumtoJ

Nix where are you - I'm on my way ...


----------



## Nixilix

They taste good! Haha! I'm in northamptonshire btw!

I bet im the one that gets the "longest overdue" award! 

OH said "why are you acting like you are overdue" to which i responded "look I just want to make the cervix favourable so its ready for when it wants to do something!"


----------



## braijackava

K i am jealous too. I am done with this whole pregnancy thing. Which is weird to say since i wanted so badly to get pregnant. I walk like i have a bowling ball between my legs, and it feels like it to. I am sick of my skin breaking out, and my hair being oily, and not being able to shave my legs. The pelvic pain is awful, and i can't do anything besides sit or lay down without painful BHs and my BP going up. I can't sleep, am always nauseas from being hungry but don't want to eat anything. And this baby is already as big or bigger than the biggest baby i have carried and he feels like he is going to break either my rib or hip bone. Arghhhh. Ok rant over i feel better. At least i have my baby shower sunday and doc appt tues to get my cervix checked.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ha ha, i am worried i will be in for days my friend has just been induced and was in there for a bloody week!!! i think i will be grabbing a knitting needle and blinkin breaking my own waters if that happens!!! lol


----------



## braijackava

You never know, it could go the other way. I was induced with my daughter at 37 weeks and had her 3 hours after i got to the hospital.
so is stripping your membranes and getting a sweep the same thing?


----------



## readynwilling

Yes Brai - thats the same thing. 

:rofl: Shell's and your knitting needle. 

Melissa - other than the 10lber baby, march 4th isn't so bad :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I refuse to be overdue, lol! I think I will take Shell's idea of getting knitting needles if I have to!


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- its the same thing. 

shells- :hugs:

got back from my appt and still waiting on an exact induction date, but looking like next friday. 
and found out i am now 2cm dilated and 70% effaced, yay!:happydance: all my husbands hard work is paying off, LOL!!!:haha:


----------



## 2nd time

my scan went well thanks for asking 

shells omg next week cant wait to hear your holding your baby


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im pouncing on hubby every night this week, addiment to have my waters broken and not have to have all the pessary tablets!


----------



## blessedmomma

Shell'sAngels said:


> im pouncing on hubby every night this week, addiment to have my waters broken and not have to have all the pessary tablets!

:rofl: my OB says i should be good and ripe for induction :winkwink: still gonna keep my hubby busy just to make sure lol! cant hurt to move things along as much as possible.

shells- we could be getting induced on the same day, yay!!!! i have a scan tomorrow to check fluid again. and one scheduled for next wednesday, but may not stand depending how tomorrows goes. i had one today, but the results got messed up so they have to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed what was your fluid levels at if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## blessedmomma

it was 5.9 two weeks ago, 4.8 last week, and today 5.5

but the scan lady erased some of the results today and it showed 6.4 after. she had already seen it said 5.5 before that so they have to redo it tomorrow. i guess there is no way to bring the results back up after they are erased.

there is so little fluid in there with him every time he moves its literally painful. sometimes he kicks his feet out on one side of me and his butt out on the other and my tummy looks so ridiculous. like a little alien trying to bust out. i have never had so much pain from a baby moving before. even his squirms hurt.:nope:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

my results were 15, it makes me so confused cause I am in so much pain too when he moves, I guess it because hes over 6lbs already


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe your really sensitive to his movements too? he is big already!

my OB is checking me for anemia again too. i guess i was borderline anemic at 28 weeks when they did blood work. i told her i have been having some headaches that are not going away with tylenol and i have been having dizzy spells and seeing stars lately. so i guess it could be anemia? dont know anything about it, but gonna wait til i hear if i have it or not before i look it up.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yeah they put me on ferro sequels 325mg two time a day along with prenatal vit. ugh it makes me so sick but I guess its really important...makes the red cells to provide O2 to baby.

hope you feel better.


----------



## blessedmomma

i wonder if there is any relation to low amniotic fluid? my Ob says that sometimes it can be caused from baby not getting enough oxygen. they still havent figured out why mine is low


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I talked with the specialist today and she asked me if 15 was good or not regarding the fluid levels I told her I'm not sure....the ultrasound tech said its right in the middle so I am guessing that is good....I wonder if anemia/low hemoglobin levels affect amnio levels I will have to ask when I see them....very puzzling


----------



## blessedmomma

it would be interesting to know. i dont know how long i have to wait to hear back about my blood work. i kinda was thinking its pointless to check it if im induced next friday. i mean how much of a difference will it make if i find out next week and start taking iron for a couple days at the most, then get induced? does iron levels go back to normal after the baby is born?

how are you doing with all your issues sammy? anything getting any better?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think it takes time to regulate but it should. they probably would put you on iron to help increase you blood count, if too low which in some cases some need blood transfusion but I dont think its too common.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well we had the follow up for kidney's today, I posted earlier, I think it some how it got missed. oh well anyways one kidney self regulated and on is still a bit larger than it should be (only increased 1mm) Maternal fetal medicine has referred us to CHOP- Children's Hospital of Philadelphia to see a urologist, basically it comes down to they are going to give Jonathan some round(s) of antibiotics and then rescan his kidneys 3 weeks later...they are just watching his weight now...got asked about my GD test if it had come back normal or what....6lbs at 33 weeks seems a bit big you think. I have to go back in at 37 weeks to check his size, my OB and I havent even talked but I am sure we will be talking at our next visit Feb 22. Sorry for being so long


----------



## blessedmomma

hopefully his other kidney will regulate itself too after the antibiotics. poor lil guy. already got problems to be dealt with :hugs:

how are you doing? anymore bleeding or cramps?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> hopefully his other kidney will regulate itself too after the antibiotics. poor lil guy. already got problems to be dealt with :hugs:
> 
> how are you doing? anymore bleeding or cramps?

no everything is doing well, just hurts when he moves actually he kicks more than rolls it just amazes me, I use to enjoy baby movement while pregnant with David and now I am so ready to be done...it hurt like heck and hes always awake. During our scan today we saw him yawning...funning thing is he's probably tired but always seems to be kicking away...little stinker


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL- isnt it amazing how they already have their personalities showing before they are born?!! yours sounds ornery already:haha:

mine is very quiet but when he does move, boy watch out- it hurts so bad! theres just no cushion in there. i hope mine is as mellow as he seems. 

i really used to love just watching and feeling my tummy wiggle all around when they move too. feel kinda jipped this time. he cant move without it just taking my breath away or doubling me over. really sucks that its taking away from all the last trimester touchy feely baby emotions i usually get


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know...its also pretty crazy how pregnancies vary one from another....my first was a breeze not complications or anything only time I went to L&D, no false labor.... 3 days later I left with our little david. this time around I have not only been to L&D several times but have been on bi-weekly's since 15 weeks and also monthly maternal fetal medicine appt monthly....this has been one busy pregnant woman :rofl:


----------



## membas#1

evening ladies...haven't been able to get on here for a few days so had some major catching up to do! sounds like we have a few babies coming next week! SO exciting! can't wait to start hearing about people's birth stories and little babies! 

i can't remember all I read but just thinking of all of you and wishing everyone a smooth rest of pregnancy...those on bedrest :hugs: and those dealing with BP, GD and others :hugs: as well. Well just :hugs: to everyone!

Special :hugs: to Shell and Sammy--hope LOs kidney will be just fine.

I've had a very busy few days and just want a decent night's sleep tonight--here's hoping...i'll be drinking some peace blend tea tonight before bed as that seems to help at least from 11-4/5am...better than nothing! Trying to stay awake til I have to pick DH up at 9pm from his class....could sleep now.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

membas#1 said:


> evening ladies...haven't been able to get on here for a few days so had some major catching up to do! sounds like we have a few babies coming next week! SO exciting! can't wait to start hearing about people's birth stories and little babies!
> 
> i can't remember all I read but just thinking of all of you and wishing everyone a smooth rest of pregnancy...those on bedrest :hugs: and those dealing with BP, GD and others :hugs: as well. Well just :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> Special :hugs: to Shell and Sammy--hope LOs kidney will be just fine.
> 
> I've had a very busy few days and just want a decent night's sleep tonight--here's hoping...i'll be drinking some peace blend tea tonight before bed as that seems to help at least from 11-4/5am...better than nothing! Trying to stay awake til I have to pick DH up at 9pm from his class....could sleep now.

:hugs: sleeping is definitely a challenge now, I find my mind racing all the time and cant get to sleep until about 3am and then back up around 7-8 with DS. We just moved in our new house in August and there is so much stuff to sort though. I just want to dump it all...lol Hope you get a great nice sleep tonight


----------



## membas#1

i keep waking up around 3 or 4 to pee and then my mind starts racing about what i need to do at work--i'm prepping for being gone and having someone take my place and it's a bit stressful cuz i don't want to forget anything, so i wake up a lot at night and start thinking "don't forget to do this or show this to so and so..." etc...i need pen and paper by bedside so i can write it down and go back to sleep instead of reminding myself for 2 hours while trying to go back to sleep!


----------



## membas#1

Sammy--your bump is so dang cute...i just love your avatar


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

man only this last week since lo dropped i have been waking up at 5 or 6 am to pee....this am I almost pee'd myself...seriously need to change sides with DH or move the bed so my side isnt against the wall....its hard enough to get up or wiggle down the bed to get out...lol I think I gave DH a heart attack this am :rofl: he was in a daze then I said you better get up quick or I'm going to wet the bed...lol

when does your mat. leave start? I bet you looking forward to some down time.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww thanks hun....I love it too, but man I wish it came with straps to take it off and put it on when I want....lol


----------



## membas#1

my side of bed is currently by wall as well so i have to shimmy down the bed to get out, it's a chore sometimes!

i dont' have a start date for maternity leave...going to work til i just can't or dont' want to anymore. i'm hoping to get through 2 more solid weeks at work full time and then try to balance some work at home time wtih my time in the office (still maintaining full time hours but hoping for 10 hours from home 30 from work or something like that). then after that we'll see--i'll be 38 weeks at that point....i'm due at a time when i don't have as much to do at work so the week before i'm due and the week i'm due i may work part time...unless my body tells me otherwise or if she comes early :) i have to walk or bike to work and home each day (3/4 mile one way) as they charge a ton to park at work (college campus), so i guess if i get to a point where that's too much on top of my work day then i'll drop back...dont' want to use a bunch of vacation time before she arrives but also dont' want to work myself sick either....would love a week before she arrives off work, so we'll see.


----------



## membas#1

my side of bed is currently by wall as well so i have to shimmy down the bed to get out, it's a chore sometimes!

i dont' have a start date for maternity leave...going to work til i just can't or dont' want to anymore. i'm hoping to get through 2 more solid weeks at work full time and then try to balance some work at home time wtih my time in the office (still maintaining full time hours but hoping for 10 hours from home 30 from work or something like that). then after that we'll see--i'll be 38 weeks at that point....i'm due at a time when i don't have as much to do at work so the week before i'm due and the week i'm due i may work part time...unless my body tells me otherwise or if she comes early :) i have to walk or bike to work and home each day (3/4 mile one way) as they charge a ton to park at work (college campus), so i guess if i get to a point where that's too much on top of my work day then i'll drop back...dont' want to use a bunch of vacation time before she arrives but also dont' want to work myself sick either....would love a week before she arrives off work, so we'll see.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yeah you sound like one active lady...try to enjoy some you time before baby arrives...sounds like your doing great though.


----------



## Tanikit

Sammy hope the urologist will be able to tell you what is going on and hopefully give good reassuring news.

Membas I have no clue how you manage to walk to work - there is no ways I could manage it now and I can't remember a couple weeks back either :) You must be pretty fit. We moved our bed against the wall so I could lie with my back against the wall in second trimester and now I need to get DH to move it back - I have stolen his side so I don't have to wake him every time I get out the bed now.

Last night I really wondered if this baby was coming - had very painful contractions in the night and they just never seemed to stop. I was at a point of waking DH at 02:30am but then decided to leave it and while I am pretty sore this morning the contractions have stopped so I don't know what is going on. Anyway, last appointment today so hopefully can get an idea of what is happening. Obviously there has been minimal sleep - also moved to DDs bed last night when she decided to invade ours.


----------



## membas#1

well it takes me a heck of a lot longer to walk that 3/4 mile walk to work than it used to! but i'm determined to keep after it as i hope it will help with L&D if i keep moving....i work at a university campus so i've got to walk across campus a couple times a day--i definitely get a lot of walking in...but I'm accustomed to it I guess...it's just getting harder and harder. I am not the most fit person--but I do pretty good. Definitely starting to feel very UNFIT these days--feel like weight is coming on fast right now and I want to eat a lot of sweets, i have a sweet every day now it seems...a cookie, a chocolate, something! i did manage to ride my bike to work twice this week and am glad i can still get on and off the thing--it's getting hard to get my leg over that bar tho! I have a guy's bike with a bar across the top. 

so i was playing with light and my camera (my computer camera) and took these photos tonight :) i like the red light (it was the glow from the TV making it red).
 



Attached Files:







Photo 124.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









Photo 125.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









Photo 126.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2









Photo 127.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2









Photo 128.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

tanikit are you getting induced? Almost done :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

lovely bump Membas


Well just wanted to say good night to the ones still on...130 is early for me...lol but I think this last week of nesting until 3-4am every morning has done me in. talk to you ladies later today


----------



## Shell'sAngels

blessedmomma said:


> it was 5.9 two weeks ago, 4.8 last week, and today 5.5
> 
> but the scan lady erased some of the results today and it showed 6.4 after. she had already seen it said 5.5 before that so they have to redo it tomorrow. i guess there is no way to bring the results back up after they are erased.
> 
> there is so little fluid in there with him every time he moves its literally painful. sometimes he kicks his feet out on one side of me and his butt out on the other and my tummy looks so ridiculous. like a little alien trying to bust out. i have never had so much pain from a baby moving before. even his squirms hurt.:nope:

sounds like you are just like me hunni! i have bits poking out either end its soo painful it feels like he is ripping my skin!! 
I hope we do go in on the same day how cool!... funny he said weds to me at first but i said no can we do friday cuse i wanted to wait cuse that day the kids are off school they break up for half term so soooo much easier to get someone to watch them!


----------



## MumtoJ

Wow seems to have been a busy night on here last night.

Those bumps are looking fab, must do mine as well.

Well I've come down with the sickness bug the childminder had so not feeling great today, managed to get some sleep but did think bubs was on his way out last night, but it must have just been spasms from the sickness bug. Still being sick now and trying to keep some fluids down (without much luck) and just hoping that things settle down soon.


----------



## Nixilix

Term today! Hope the sickness bug goes v soon

I just don't know what to do with myself!

Anyone having a baby yet?!!


----------



## Tanikit

MumtoJ :hugs: sorry you are sick - hope you feel better soon.

Nix yay for full term!

Membas those are great photos!

Melissa (blessed) I didn't know low fluid caused all those pains - I have also been in agony from baby's movements but wondered if it was just cause she is so big. They illbe checking today anyway.

Went out today to a Moms and Tots group but I have been so sore and uncomfortable and still contracting but not very regularly. Still I am sick of being inside so it was good to get out with people. DD has been very moody today and seems to be a bit anxious - not sure if its me she's picking up on or the whole house but she's quite sensitive. My appointment is at 16:0 so not too long to go now.


----------



## 2nd time

just took dd for her 12 month jabs , they wanted to give MMR vacine at the same time but i didnt go for it as still not sure how safe it is any opinions welcom


----------



## Nixilix

Not sure on jabs I'm afraid :)

Good luck at appt today tanikit, wonder what date you'll get!!


----------



## natty1985

Aghhhhhhhhh 5 more days!!!!!! 

Im starting to get really nervous ! 

Hope everyone is well 

Yey for induction shell xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Enjoy your last weekend of being pregnant!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

OMG my wonderful hubby has been sneaking around all week and he has just informed me to get ready for something this evening and to get to the train station for 4pm to pick up a suprise 'guest' ... i have no idea who it is and but have been told a baby shower is on tonight for me at my house! lol im glad he told me im cleaning now lol


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> OMG my wonderful hubby has been sneaking around all week and he has just informed me to get ready for something this evening and to get to the train station for 4pm to pick up a suprise 'guest' ... i have no idea who it is and but have been told a baby shower is on tonight for me at my house! lol im glad he told me im cleaning now lol

nice suprise shame about the cleaning


----------



## Nixilix

Aww how cute! Enjoy! I think I might get out of bed and have some
Lunch!!! It is 12.44! Might play xbox and bounce on ball.

And I WILL have sex this weekend!! Just subscribed to the baby programs on sky! 2 hrs til next one haha!


----------



## natty1985

Shell'sAngels said:


> OMG my wonderful hubby has been sneaking around all week and he has just informed me to get ready for something this evening and to get to the train station for 4pm to pick up a suprise 'guest' ... i have no idea who it is and but have been told a baby shower is on tonight for me at my house! lol im glad he told me im cleaning now lol

Oh god thats soooo nice what a lovely suprise :)

What a lovely night you have instore well you better enjoy it because its going to be your last Friday at home wahooooooooooooo xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats on term Rach!!

I hope it's a lovely shower Shell's!! 

Not much going on here today. i have a sick coworker who is driving me :wacko: but 7.5 more hours till i can get out here - then i only have 8 working days left.


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for finishing work Soon!

Anyone heard from shrimpy or twin recently?


----------



## blessedmomma

i tried to get a hold of shrimpy recently and here bnb acct is inactive. not sure why. hope she is ok. dont think twin is coming back

mumtoj- didnt you just get over a cold??? you need a break hun! :hugs:

nix- yay for term and baby shows, lol!

natty- i know what you mean. im getting nervous and not even locked in on a date yet. should be set next week. just thinking that baby could come at 37 weeks makes me worry. it seems so early. i am thinking of trying to talk her into one more week. dont know how well that will go over though. i would feel better about 38 weeks. of course if he is not thriving in there it would be selfish of me to want to wait. you only have a few days left!!! i hope you enjoy it as much as possible, you are about to be a very busy momma:flower:

shells- that is so flipping precious. what a sweetheart you married!

membas- lovely bumpage!

2ndtime- we have decided to stop vaccinating. my last one's throat swelled up enough he had trouble breathing every time he got his. also gave him tummy upsets and severe diarrhea. my first two were fully vaccinated. my last two have had some shots and this new one will be getting none. of course everyone has to decide whats best for their little ones. we took some crap from our dr about it, but i guess she can raise her kids how she wants, lol!

tanikit- same thing with me at night. i wake up with bad contractions at night. they are gone by morning. i have thought about waking up DH to but never do. wonder whats going on?

sara- lovely avitar pic, so very cute! yay for mat leave soon!


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's hope you have a great shower!

Back from my appointment - baby is doing well - its really hard to get a weight now as her head is deep in my pelvis, but they estimate between 3,4 and 3,7kg (up to 8 pounds 3 ounces) with a 10% variability either way so I suspect she will be pretty close to what my last DD weighed at 38 weeks. I will be induced on 17 February if she doesn't come earlier - so 6 days or less to go. I feel relieved if a bit anxious now that I have a date. Will be admitted on Wednesday evening - they just tell the medical aid we arrived later as it is dangerous to drive around here too late at night.


----------



## pinkycat

Looks like we are going to have a few babies in here next week, so exciting.
I cant believe we are nearly there!

Enjoy your shower Shell xx

Has anyone tried expressing yet? iv tried a few times and got quite a few drops (sorry if thats TMI) iv woken up with wet patches on my top too.


----------



## readynwilling

Glad you got an induction date Tanikit.

I hope Twin is ok... i read on here somewhere that Shrimpy was :ban: not sure why though.


----------



## natty1985

blessedmomma said:


> i tried to get a hold of shrimpy recently and here bnb acct is inactive. not sure why. hope she is ok. dont think twin is coming back
> 
> mumtoj- didnt you just get over a cold??? you need a break hun! :hugs:
> 
> nix- yay for term and baby shows, lol!
> 
> natty- i know what you mean. im getting nervous and not even locked in on a date yet. should be set next week. just thinking that baby could come at 37 weeks makes me worry. it seems so early. i am thinking of trying to talk her into one more week. dont know how well that will go over though. i would feel better about 38 weeks. of course if he is not thriving in there it would be selfish of me to want to wait. you only have a few days left!!! i hope you enjoy it as much as possible, you are about to be a very busy momma:flower:
> 
> shells- that is so flipping precious. what a sweetheart you married!
> 
> membas- lovely bumpage!
> 
> 2ndtime- we have decided to stop vaccinating. my last one's throat swelled up enough he had trouble breathing every time he got his. also gave him tummy upsets and severe diarrhea. my first two were fully vaccinated. my last two have had some shots and this new one will be getting none. of course everyone has to decide whats best for their little ones. we took some crap from our dr about it, but i guess she can raise her kids how she wants, lol!
> 
> tanikit- same thing with me at night. i wake up with bad contractions at night. they are gone by morning. i have thought about waking up DH to but never do. wonder whats going on?
> 
> sara- lovely avitar pic, so very cute! yay for mat leave soon!

Blessed, i do no what you mean about being so early but i think even at 38 weeks we would worry it was too early because we have all gone through these past weeks moaning and groaning chatting away and not looked back to think wow 37/38 weeks were full term, where did all that time go? 

Tankit, yey for a date, Hope we all have a lovely weekend then its time to let the babies commence !!! its so strange to think by the time the last march mummy has her baby we could have babies that are nearly 2 months old !!!


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- yay for date!!!! its so exciting and nerve racking at the same time.

natty- i think for me 38 weeks doesnt seem so early since i have had two about 38 weeks. i dont know why 37 weeks sounds early though. everything i have read says its full term and baby will be ok. maybe its just a lot to take in being induced. only time i was induced i was already 41+4 and soooo very ready. i dont feel like it should be over so soon this time. if i went into labor on my own at 37 weeks i would probably look at it differently. i guess i just have to not let it bug me and know he will be ok.


----------



## 2nd time

i am thinking about buyng a tens machine has anyone used one are they any good with dd i had a verry verry loooooong latant phase and needed some relife will a tens help


----------



## readynwilling

I have arranged to rent a TENS 2nd time... but i have no experience with them - other than for physiotherapy when i broke my wrist last winter. i am hoping that i will get some contractions put on the machine and i can stay at home a little longer.


----------



## braijackava

Not sure what is going on. Maybe baby is just getting bigger? My hips keep feeling like they are going out of socket and i can barely walk when it happens. Plus my s p d is so much worse. Nearly constant now, no matter what position i get in. I am also having a ton of pressure and pain way low down front of bump and my back aches so much more! Hoping when she checks me tuesday i am somewhat dialated or ripened. Maybe this is all at least doing something.


----------



## Nixilix

Omg it's allgetting so close! Yay for date tanikit! 

I'm so excited for us all!


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> Not sure what is going on. Maybe baby is just getting bigger? My hips keep feeling like they are going out of socket and i can barely walk when it happens. Plus my s p d is so much worse. Nearly constant now, no matter what position i get in. I am also having a ton of pressure and pain way low down front of bump and my back aches so much more! Hoping when she checks me tuesday i am somewhat dialated or ripened. Maybe this is all at least doing something.

could just be getting closer hun! i bet you are dilated/ripened some. its exciting to find out! i dont have spd but i know what u mean about the pressure and pain. my back constantly hurts. get sharp pains when i get up in my back and pelvis. my hips pop and crackle every time i sit to pee now. never had that happen in my other pregnancies. and my back ached before, but i think from all the extra weight. its different this time. its sharp pains. dont know if its his head from being so low or just that there is no cushion between him and i:shrug: doesnt feel pretty thats for sure!


----------



## braijackava

Yeah and i have started getting the sharp round ligament pains again and sharp shooting pains in my cervix and vagina. 
Oh and congrats on all the induction dates! Sorry i haven't commented on everything, i guess i am just a little miserable and self involved lately. Oh and blessed you are an angel for commenting on everything i post. Really helps me feel better. Hubby is very supportive, but not one to talk about all this stuff.


----------



## membas#1

Yay for more baby due dates! So exciting :yipee:

yep brai, sounds like LO is dropping down and things are perhaps moving into the next phase of getting ready--that would be exciting! :)

i don't have any experience with TENS but i'm thinking might be helpful...i should look into it..didn't realize you could rent them.

bake sale at work today--good thing i'm getting out of here early--could be dangerous!


----------



## membas#1

holy leg cramps last night (well actually 6am this morning) shot me right up--in both calf muscles...i screamed out...poor DH probably thought something was really wrong...he helped me stretch them out (he's a massage therapist which is mighty helpful at times like that) but i think it scared the crap out of him as he was deep asleep after not getting home until 2am (poker night). left calf (worst one) is so sore this morning now...i think i overdid it yesterday with too much walking--seems when i walk a TON in a day and am on my feet all day and evening that i get really bad leg cramps. gonna take more rest time today and sit on my butt at work time :)


----------



## braijackava

Yeah i think i ate a whole package of oreos and a gallon of milk overnight last night. Now good. I need to get this overnight snacking under control before baby comes, or i will never lose the weight.


----------



## braijackava

Sorry double post


----------



## Nixilix

I want Oreos!! OH just bought home an IOU for a shopping trip as bday pressie for hen I'm no longer preggers!

Brai-my SPD is getting outta control I struggle to get out of bed and the stairs are hard work. I can't swim cause it irritates it then I suffer the day after. 

Watching wedding programmes now in sky while this cheeky monkey slides its foot down my ribcage! 

I considered a TENS can hire in boots but I don think I'm going to bother.


----------



## blessedmomma

what is the deal with the leg cramps lately???? ouch! i woke up and stretched and it about brought some tears outta me. my goodness! i think your right about the activity level increasing it. have been on my butt and nothing. had an appt yesterday and it hit all at once last night

and i know what you mean about the late night cravings. im not usually a sweets person, but it seems like every day im hitting something. DH does the shopping and i asked him to get me something sweet. oh my... i have been chowing on cookies, rice crispie treats, coffee cakes, twinkies, you name it...

sitting on my butt all day isnt gonna help all these sugar attacks. now he is coming home half day cuz i have another scan and bringing long john silvers:dohh: im gonna gain more weight than the first two trimesters put together this time.


----------



## readynwilling

Ouch for the leg cramps. I have noticed since drinking the RRLT more that im not getting any - i think the RRLT has a good amount of calcium in it.

I eat treats everynight :dohh: last night it was hagen dazs pralines and cream ice cream... im not buying any treats today cause i am out at home - so maybe if i don't have them i wont eat it!

Im almost at 60lbs gained :cry:


----------



## Tanikit

Natty yes that is pretty scary - I am still thinking about managing a newborn and then they grow so fast - can't imagine her being 2 months old let alone a year or more one day soon.

Brai it probably is baby getting bigger or maybe dropping further - hopefully the pain will be manageable and won't ast too long :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont know what it is with the leg cramps got them really bad with my first pregnancy and the only thing that seemed to work for me was eating pickles....I hate pickles. but was told by a physical fitness trainer that pickles will do the trick...and it does. I havent had them too bad this time around only once so far, doctor gave me muscle relaxers for it but havent even used them. Hope everyone is doing well today....wow February is almost half over ....Roll on March! :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay Tanikit on induction date! How exciting


----------



## Tanikit

Have also had a good deal of leg cramps _ I found either bananas or calcium and magnesium help for it but I still get them every now and then.

As for sugar cravings - even with the diabetes I have been craving especially ice cream - my sugars started dropping again in the last two days (it tends to do that after 36 weeks apparently) and so I have been able to have some - lol, now I want some more having written that.


----------



## membas#1

DH has made me some magnesium oil to use during pregnancy so i rubbed some on my calves this morning--it should absorb and help those muscles relax some. I eat a banana every night in the middle of the night (i wake up hungry usually on my 3am run to the bathroom), and a banana has always been what I grab...and I've been drinking RRLT the past 2 weeks...so I don't know what it was but I think the excessive walking/standing yesterday is what did me in for sure. I haven't had any leg cramps in at least a month or so. My leg still feels really bruised and it's nearly noon. I injured this calf muscle too last spring by tearing the muscle which is why it's so sensitive to these cramps and doesn't recover as quickly--hoping to not get any cramps tonight--sometimes when i get a bad one like that i'll have residual ones for a few more nights...ouch.


----------



## msarkozi

I thought I was crazy for thinking that my round ligament pains have returned, and that I get sharp shooting pains in my area.....you just made me feel so much better Brai!! 

mmmm, bake sale! you should totally indulge :thumbup:

Wow, there are going to be a few babies right away. So exciting! 

I think I might have a lot of amniotic fluid, and maybe that is why I keep measuring ahead by so much. When I bend over, I can often hear/feel squishy sounds. If it feels squishy on the bottom and hard on top still, does that mean baby isn't dropping at all?

I keep thinking I am starting to lose my plug, but I think I am starting to lose my mind instead! From time to time I see little pieces of something in the toilet, as well as some discharge when I wipe. But then most other times, there is nothing at all. I don't think this baby wants to come out at all :(


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> I keep thinking I am starting to lose my plug, but I think I am starting to lose my mind instead!

Sorry Melissa but this made me LOL :haha: I had some chunky bits in a urine sample i did the other day and though "oh maybe its something... " but i haven't seen a THING since... so it must of been a fluke. Lots of discharge though - but i have had lots of discharge the whole pregnancy.


----------



## braijackava

I think i have just learned after being pregnant so many times, not to stretch my legs at all. That's when i get the charlie horses. That and someone once told me if you feel one coming on, hurry and jump on your feet and it will go away. Works for me every time.
starting to have some pain under my right breast. I know with preeclampsia that is a warning sign, buy also think it might be a cramp or something i ate. Going to take bp and see what happens.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai~ Hope your bp stays down!

round ligament pain is bothering me today....our poor bodies...but we are almost done...:happydance: soon we'll all have bouncing :baby:'s


----------



## braijackava

147\74. Not to worried. Just going to take it easy for now.


----------



## readynwilling

glad its not to high Brai. take it easy!!!


----------



## Loren

hey girlie goo's how r u all?17days til wer in march :| wth!!wer have these months gon haha. does anybody else have this.....every time baby moves my bumhole sorry tmi hahaha realy realy hurts!!!to the point wer am fidgiting and making noises haha.

ive also have very strong BH's since 3am ther not regular tho, thats how ino ther not reall ones and i dont think my bumps tightening xx


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Loren! Yay for full term today :wohoo:


----------



## Nixilix

Look what this little lady has done to my belly
 



Attached Files:







37 wks.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Loren

inoooooo happy full term day for yesterday :D how exciting!!i need an exercise ball, mia popd my last 1 :( she sumhow got it n attackd it because she couldnt get her mouth round it like a proper ball haha.little witch!!al show u my bump now rach and every1 else!!u think ur marks r bad jesus wait til u see mine!!loven the bump tho :D xxx


----------



## Loren

37weeks!

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/179822_491306106830_504031830_6525175_6444388_n.jpg


----------



## kns

Hi everyone. Kim my partner has had pain and tightening for over 24 hours did get regular after midwife messing with tummy. Now gone off but irregular tightening now. Head is 2/5 engaged now and well effaced I did the feeling not midwife so not too sure on effacement. Its so wierd feelin babies head! Midwife thinks things are starting to get goin x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> Hi everyone. Kim my partner has had pain and tightening for over 24 hours did get regular after midwife messing with tummy. Now gone off but irregular tightening now. Head is 2/5 engaged now and well effaced I did the feeling not midwife so not too sure on effacement. Its so wierd feelin babies head! Midwife thinks things are starting to get goin x

woo hoo exciting


----------



## Loren

oooooooh big hugs and good luck to u and ur wife kns!!!!how exciting!!! :D :D xx


----------



## msarkozi

here is a TMI question. I noticed this week that all of a sudden my labia is huge (and seems swollen). Does that have anything to do with labour at all? I've never had that happen before, and it kinda freaks me out being so big!


----------



## Loren

mines exactly the same melissa!!also feels heavy its that swollen!!its the pressure from baby being head down!!xx


----------



## readynwilling

Good Luck KNS...

Melissa - how can you see it to tell :rofl: I have no clue but thats what came to my mind.


----------



## Loren

sara get a mirror n go rooting hahaha.if i look down i cant see sorry to say this outright but i'm open i dont care but i had to get DF to shave my lady bits for me hahahaha i laid back in the bath shouting dont cut me!!watch wat ur doing!!hahaha it had to be done xxx its growing back now but atleast i dont look like i'm smuggling chewbacca in my underwer anymor haha xxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Loren said:


> sara get a mirror n go rooting hahaha.if i look down i cant see sorry to say this outright but i'm open i dont care but i had to get DF to shave my lady bits for me hahahaha i laid back in the bath shouting dont cut me!!watch wat ur doing!!hahaha it had to be done xxx its growing back now but atleast i dont look like i'm smuggling chewbacca in my underwer anymor haha xxx

Too funny this gave me a good giggle....probably going to have to talk to DH about this, the last time I attempted shaving I gave myself a good nic...ouch :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

Loren said:


> sara get a mirror n go rooting hahaha.if i look down i cant see sorry to say this outright but i'm open i dont care but i had to get DF to shave my lady bits for me hahahaha i laid back in the bath shouting dont cut me!!watch wat ur doing!!hahaha it had to be done xxx its growing back now but atleast i dont look like i'm smuggling chewbacca in my underwer anymor haha xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: my DH even cracked up at that loren!!!

we are a sad bunch ladies, LOL! i really needed all this silly talk getting back on here. 

just got done with my scan and my fluid has dropped to 4. will be induced some time next week by friday at the latest. was hoping it would be ok enough to make it to 38 weeks but looks like 37 will have to do:wacko:


----------



## Loren

oooooof sammy thats my bigest fear for shaven down ther nicking it!!wen he was shaving it i was like :| if u shave and remove my clitorus wer over u will ruin my life hahaha.how vile of me too say that on here but o wel haha.xxxx

hahahaha i aim to please hun hahaha.i new it had to be done because DF's mum came to my placenta scan and she pulld my underwer and jeans down that far u wud think the baby was in the popin out the top with little tufts of hair!!hahahaha i was mortified that DF's mum cud c it but i cudnt move my jeans!i tried blind shaving uno like feeling downther after each shave but wen i thought eff it thatl do i got a mirror and it lukd like i had a disease!!or i had alapeesha (cant spell it haha) on my lady bits!!thats wen DF came to the rescue!!ooooooh how exciting!!yerrr but ur full term at 37 weeks chick so dont worry all will b well :D xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

page 1000 yeh i wanta make the 10000th post


----------



## 2nd time

sorry


----------



## 2nd time

have


----------



## 2nd time

to


----------



## 2nd time

do


----------



## 2nd time

this


----------



## 2nd time

lol


----------



## 2nd time

yehhh 10000


----------



## msarkozi

Loren - thanks! The first time I felt it when I was wiping, I was like WTF?! I immediately grabbed the mirror and looked! It just keeps feeling like it is getting bigger and bigger. I am glad to know that baby is definitely head down though!

Sara - yeah, I grabbed a mirror and looked :haha: My belly isn't in my way a whole lot....people keep telling me I am small for being at the end :shrug:


----------



## codegirl

Good afternoon/evening everyone.

Had a dr. appointment this morning. I got some upsetting news (to me). We talked more about induction. This dr. really really wants me to start any induction process before 40 weeks. BUT she also added that once the induction started they would want to keep me in the hospital! :saywhat: Last time Cervidal took Friday and Saturday and they broke my water Sunday and E was born Monday morning and then they kept me till Tuesday afternoon. I was allowed to go home until Sunday.

I can't stay in the hospital for 5 DAYS! What about my son?? What about my husband???? What about my High Def TV and PVR :haha: Seriously though, I want to stay home for early labour, not spend the days before labour in the hospital.

I can't believe how upset about this I am. :cry::cry::cry:

for those that believe in the power of prayers, please please please pray that this baby decides to show up before 39 weeks.

Oh, and I'm "one finger, cervix is med, and thick"


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: I was thinking the same thing before, I am going to have to set my pvr so I don't miss any of my shows! :)

I'm sorry about the induction. I hope that baby decides to make an appearance before that happens.


----------



## braijackava

Hmm today has been an interesting day. First i took a shower, and this is a little embarassing, but my nails are really long and i think i cut myself or scratched myself down there while cleaning. I noticed blood on the floor of the shower and checked and it was coming from my privates. It was bright red and seemed to stop after a few minutes. I put a pad on and nothing else the rest of the day. So i don't think i need to worry about that. Then i just sat down and the top middle of both feet is really swollen all of the sudden. Don't know what to think. Usually my whole ankle and foot swells up, not just part of it?


----------



## msarkozi

isn't the red blood a sign of labouring soon?


----------



## blessedmomma

codegirl- i hope baby comes before then. sounds like you are about 1 cm dilated. maybe you can do something about getting effaced. every Ob i have had has said that effacement is a bigger indicator of impending labor. if you are medium and thick it might be a minute. maybe thats why it took so long last time? if it were me i would try to get some booty and lay there so it could start some prosteglandins at work. :winkwink: always works for me, even though its not very appealing right now. hope it works out hun! i wouldnt want to be in there 5 days with other kids either. its one thing if its your first. im gonna feel sad missing mine for 2-3 days:cry:

you doing epo or anything else to ripen things up a bit? i will definitely pray for you!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Brai - I was trying to do some reading online, and it mentioned if there is bleeding you should contact your doctor. So keep your eye on it, and if it happens again, I would probably call and ask them about it


----------



## braijackava

I don't know but i know for a fact i scratched myself, so i am not going to worry about it unless it comes back.


----------



## blessedmomma

ouch brai!!! you have to be careful hun, lol! i cant see what in the world is going on so i keep my nails cut:haha:


----------



## msarkozi

Hope it was just the scratch! I actually hate having nails, so mine are always short too.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai it could it just be water retention??? I have noticed when I eat more salty foods that I have slight swelling in my hands and feet, maybe talk to you doc about it and see what he/she thinks??? hope the swelling goes down...sorry to hear about the scratch down below..ouch


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Blessed! Sorry to hear you don't get to go to 38 weeks, but he will be just fine :hugs:

And :hugs: Terri!! I hope bubs shows up au natural very soon - i wouldn't be able to do 5 days either.

Brai - i hope it was just a scratch. BE CAREFUL DOWN THERE :haha:

I no longer have ankles and feet... just bloated stumps on the end of me legs *sigh*


----------



## braijackava

I don't know what to do with the swelling, which is new to me as of today, and the random burning pain i am getting in my upper right stomach. I should probably call, but either way i wont like the outcome. Either they will think i am nuts or make me go in. I am tired and want to go to bed. I also read that bleeding can be a sign of preeclampsia. But my BP hasn't been that bad. 140s over 80s. What to do, what to do.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai hope it was a scratch but maybe with the swelling and BP issues too you should get something checked.

Codegirl I hope your baby does decide to arrive soon before the induction - apparently though second inductions usually do go quicker. I am being induced in 5 days time now buthere we are not allowed to have an induction take days - it either works or it doesn't and then you have a C-section so unless there is progress in 6 hours you have a C-section. I also wouldn't want to be away from home for so many days with my DD - not too worried about the TV lol.


----------



## codegirl

blessedmomma said:


> you doing epo or anything else to ripen things up a bit? i will definitely pray for you!!!

Yup, I'm working the EPO this time around to try and avoid the Cervidal :thumbup: And thank you for the prayers. My Mom said today after the Dr. that she was going to call her prayer chain too and we were going to "pray this baby out" :thumbup:



Tanikit said:


> Codegirl I hope your baby does decide to arrive soon before the induction - apparently though second inductions usually do go quicker. I am being induced in 5 days time now buthere we are not allowed to have an induction take days - it either works or it doesn't and then you have a C-section so unless there is progress in 6 hours you have a C-section. I also wouldn't want to be away from home for so many days with my DD - not too worried about the TV lol.

It was the Cervidal that took the time. Once my cervix was actually ripe then they broke my waters and E was born in less than 24 hours from that.

Problem after that was I spiked a fever (risk when you have your waters broke) so I had to stay an extra 24 hours after for IV antibiotics.


----------



## Tanikit

Codegirl yes it is usually the cervadil that takes time - I was lucky last time and it only took about 3 hours to work but it depends how ready you are when they first put it in. Here they just decide if it doesn't work after 6 hours that it is a failed induction - I may get a second chance this time but will have to wait and see as they say baby must be out in 16 hours from the start. There are certainly no 3 day labours here!

Has anyone heard of bromelain for ripening the cervix - its the stuff in pineapples but you can buy capsules with a lot in it so you do not hae to eat 8 large pineapples lol.


----------



## pinkycat

Blessed -im sorry your fluid has gone down, but you will get to meet your LO very soon :hugs:
Codegirl- i will pray you dont need to be induced.
Brai- I would prob get checked out, just to be safe

I just picked up my pram again (1st 1 was faulty) going to put it together in a bit


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all, feeling a little better today, but eating isn't pleasent no matter what I eat I feel ill.

Pinky hope this pram is AOK have fun putting it togeather.

Blessed, sorry to hear your fluid levels have dropped, but am looking forward to seeing the pics and birth announcement

Codegirl, hope you start naturally and avoid your induction or if you do go down that road that it is smoother than last time.

Brai, trust your instinct, if you think it may be more than a self inflicted scratch go get checked out - better safe than sorry.

Tanikit, I've heard of the pineapple thing but not in cap form.

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone!!

Just dropped my good friend back to the station she travelled 4 hours to come and see me yesterday for the night and attended my babyshower!! was lovely to see her!
My husband did me proud bless his dear heart he really is one in a million. I had lots of lovely pressies and now i am extremely tired and gonna go have a nice bath with some clary sage oil - see if i can get things moving haahaha 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone. Glad you had a nice shower Shell's.

Now that you say it i have seen the Bromelain Tanikit. I have also read about eating all the pineapple :haha: I think i would rather take the supplement. Can't imagine the cankor sores from eating all the pineapple. Are you going to try it tanikit??

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: everyone. Glad you had a nice shower Shell's.
> 
> Now that you say it i have seen the Bromelain Tanikit. I have also read about eating all the pineapple :haha: I think i would rather take the supplement. Can't imagine the cankor sores from eating all the pineapple. Are you going to try it tanikit??
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

I read in third tri before I was even in third tri....well long story short I saw a thread in 3rd tri awhile back that stated its not actually the pineapple meat but the core that has all the bromelain in it to help ripen the cervix. Hope this helps...I am going to research it on google and see if its correct.


----------



## braijackava

Just went to sleep last night. No more bleeding or pain, and my BP is pretty good this morning. Just going to relax and mention it all to my doctor on tuesday. Thanks for all the comments though.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Glad to hear Brai! Hope everything stays the same...


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell, glad you had a fab shower, I've been using clarey sage & lavendar in the bath so let me know how you get on ...

Sarah, have you posted any more of your photos from your Mat Shoot? sorry if I've missed them but would love to have a look.

Brai, glad everything seems normal today (well what is normal for the moment ...) 

I think my OH is still in denial that this is all happening, keep prompting him that he should pack a bag especially as we've been asked to go in as soon as labour starts for checking due to being VBAC so he could have a long wait around. But has he - no !!! But saying that he has now on a very regular basis started asking "everything ok", "you ok" which I think translates into - do I need to start panicing yet ...

Tanikit, how are you doing these days? are you getting the support you need and has life settled down any?

Rottpaw, hope you are doing ok have you gone home this weekend?



Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## 2nd time

i want pinapple sooo bad its really nice with a little black pepper on it


----------



## braijackava

Has anyone else gotten random really bad throbbing lower back pain? Its like everytime i sit down. Today i have gotten it a couple times and one time i couldn't talk through it it hurt so bad. I keep feeling something is off or about to happen, but i think it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> Has anyone else gotten random really bad throbbing lower back pain? Its like everytime i sit down. Today i have gotten it a couple times and one time i couldn't talk through it it hurt so bad. I keep feeling something is off or about to happen, but i think it is just wishful thinking.

thats how my first labour started is your baby back to back


----------



## braijackava

I don't know, they didn't mention it at my ultrasound a week or so ago. My first was, so i guess he could be?


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- i have sharp pains in my back but think its from baby's head laying on it with no cushion.

cathryn- im glad your feeling better. hope your OH finally packs his bags, lol! sounds like he is worried about you though, so that is good. hope the clary sage and lavender works good

tanikit and natty- its almost time!!!! hope you ladies are ready for this!

:hugs: to all. read all i missed but cant remember everything that was said.
hope everyone is doing good


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> I don't know, they didn't mention it at my ultrasound a week or so ago. My first was, so i guess he could be?

one sign of back to back is if your belly buton had not poped out


----------



## readynwilling

No MumtoJ i haven't posted any more cause i haven't gotten them yet hopefully soon!!

Hope the back pain is nothing Brai.

I have lost my belly button (its not popped but was MEGA deep before i was preggo and is flat now) so hopefully thats a good sign that J isn't back to back.

After reading about pineapple last night i was craving it to :rofl:

Got mega work done in my basement :wohoo: that was the first step to getting all this baby stuff unpacked and assembled. I need to move stuff from my upstairs down to make room for the baby stuff.


----------



## Tanikit

Ready I only found out today that bromelain exists in capsules and I am not sure that they have them over here - also not sure how long you have to take them for or at what dose that is why I asked on here - if it was a once off I might try it the day before induction.

Brai glad things seemed better this morning - hope they stay fine.

MumtoJ hope your OH packs is bag - lol men. I am not sure what I want DH to bring with him or even when he will come since I do not expect him to be there at 04:00am - maybe around 07:30 would be good as things could have started by then - maybe I should just phone if they do. Things have settled somewhat here - DD is very nervous and clingy since she knows Mom is leaving - DH drew up a chart to tear numbers off of so she knows the latest baby will be here but it may be making her nervous.

Blessed not sure I will ever feel truely ready, but am getting more excited now. You are also getting very close - how do you feel about it?

Debating whether to go to church tomorrow as it was a bit of a battle last week, but I also want to get out the house every day so probably will go and just take it easy. We have the inlaws coming for lunch tomorrow - they wanted us to go there, but I feel its too far to drive now and would also be too far from the hospital if anything were to happen.


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> braijackava said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, they didn't mention it at my ultrasound a week or so ago. My first was, so i guess he could be?
> 
> one sign of back to back is if your belly buton had not poped outClick to expand...

this made me laugh! everyone i know has their belly button pop. mine never does. its kinda deep to start with so it just gets deeper. i think its so cute all popped out at the end on other women, wish mine would...:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- i am feeling more ready now. part of it is knowing that his fluid is getting lower despite my best efforts to lay on my butt and drown in water. i was thinking the same thing about church tomorrow. DH and i were talking about it and decided to just make up our minds tomorrow depending on how much sleep i get and how i feel. the kids love to go so he can still take them if i dont. i kinda want to just to get out of the house and actually be up. since bedrest isnt really working i was thinking of being up and about this week. my butt seriously hurts from sitting on it. i kinda feel grounded after having a baby for a couple months. i really dont go much of anywhere so would like to do something this weekend and maybe next week too. church would be good since i can go and not be on my feet the whole time. probably wont be going for a few weeks anyways after baby gets here.

would love to know if all the stuff everyone is trying works or not. think its too late for me this time, but would be good to know for next time if there is one


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> braijackava said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, they didn't mention it at my ultrasound a week or so ago. My first was, so i guess he could be?
> 
> one sign of back to back is if your belly buton had not poped outClick to expand...
> 
> this made me laugh! everyone i know has their belly button pop. mine never does. its kinda deep to start with so it just gets deeper. i think its so cute all popped out at the end on other women, wish mine would...:haha:Click to expand...

mine has never popped out either and i wouls like it to sp i can give it a good clean tmi soeey but blly buttons are hard to clean


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> braijackava said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, they didn't mention it at my ultrasound a week or so ago. My first was, so i guess he could be?
> 
> one sign of back to back is if your belly buton had not poped outClick to expand...
> 
> this made me laugh! everyone i know has their belly button pop. mine never does. its kinda deep to start with so it just gets deeper. i think its so cute all popped out at the end on other women, wish mine would...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> mine has never popped out either and i wouls like it to sp i can give it a good clean tmi soeey but blly buttons are hard to cleanClick to expand...

lol- and i think even harder to clean when its a deep inny


----------



## Tanikit

Lol about the belly buttons - mine does pop out - in fact it is so popped out it hurts sometimes now.

Melissa just be careful and don't be too much out and about as the bed rest may be doing more than you realise (as in the fluids could have dropped even further than they have) Nonetheless I know how you feel - I'mnot even on bed rest and really need to get out and I am sure once DD is born I will be taking her out fairly soon too else I will go mad (I took my first DD out very early on too for the same reason - need company lol)

Hoping for some sleep tonight but will have to see...


----------



## msarkozi

Mine hasn't popped out either, but mine is deep as well. I clean mine with a q-tip :)

I've been having a few contractions again and crampy today.....as much as I wish it was the start of labour, I just know it is all false labour again!! I just read on fb though that someone I know is in labour right now and she isn't due until the middle of March. I'm kinda upset about people having their babies when I am due so soon and still not having mine :( It's not fair! lol!


----------



## Nixilix

It's only going to get worse! But imagine being due at the end of the month I think That's worse


----------



## braijackava

My bellt button never pops. It is really deep too. Called doctor and they said the pain under my ribs sounds more like muscle pain and not my liver, so i feel much better about that. My baby shower is tomorrow! Very exciting!


----------



## kns

hey
finally in regular contractions.
gone to every 7 minutes, lasting between 1-2 mons so now looking good we hope so hoping when get to 5 minutes go to hospital.
been having irregular contractions since thursday evenng.
how is everyone else?
x


----------



## 2nd time

kns said:


> hey
> finally in regular contractions.
> gone to every 7 minutes, lasting between 1-2 mons so now looking good we hope so hoping when get to 5 minutes go to hospital.
> been having irregular contractions since thursday evenng.
> how is everyone else?
> x

yeh go for it girls you can do it


----------



## MumtoJ

fx KNS that tommorrow you'll be back on with an announcement. Hope things go smoothly for you two.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oooh good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## braijackava

Good luck KNS!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay kns!!!!! how very exciting!!! :happydance: cant wait to see some baby pics and hear how things go

tanikit- i wont overdo it. your probably right, it could be much worse. im trying not to be bitter that its going down instead of up, but its hard. i guess when you make changes you expect things to get better, not worse, or at least stay the same. my DH would be all over me if he thought i was doing too much. he is thinking of taking thursday off to do our grocery shopping early and have it done before induction. if he does i will probably get out and shop or something that afternoon. i figure it cant do too much harm the day before being induced. im gonna do the same as you with going in myself and DH can meet me at hospital later. he has a big job getting 4 kids around and taking care of them all day. dont want them to all get up early just to hang out at the hospital all day. you have to be there so early. i had to be there at 6 with my last induction. i dont know about this hospital yet, but hope its not 4am!!!! :hugs:

brai- yay for the shower!! hope you have a great time!:flower:

melissa- i have been crampy all day too. woke up last night for a couple hours and was feeling so sick. ended up having a lot of BH and cramps. i think if i go into labor before induction it will be at night. it seems like i have a lot of contractions at night.


----------



## msarkozi

that's great KNS!! wishing you luck! 

Melissa - OH thinks baby is coming tomorrow. I told him that most people's water breaks at night because they are laying down, and so he told me not to break it on the couch! lol! So I then informed him that most people just have a trickle instead of the full on gush! So we are just waiting to see if anything actually happens. I definitely have an increase in discharge as well, so I am hoping that is a good sign of things to come. 

I am so tempted to have some sugar today. I don't know why it's bothering me so much lately, but it is and I want some! I just have a craving for some chips and dip! :(


----------



## readynwilling

KNS - thats awesome i hope tomorrow you are posting about :baby:

Brai - i hope you have a blast at your shower tomorrow.

Ymmmm chips and dip. I must be hungry cause every thread i go on, whatever food is mentioned, i want :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

msarkozi said:


> that's great KNS!! wishing you luck!
> 
> Melissa - OH thinks baby is coming tomorrow. I told him that most people's water breaks at night because they are laying down, and so he told me not to break it on the couch! lol! So I then informed him that most people just have a trickle instead of the full on gush! So we are just waiting to see if anything actually happens. I definitely have an increase in discharge as well, so I am hoping that is a good sign of things to come.
> 
> I am so tempted to have some sugar today. I don't know why it's bothering me so much lately, but it is and I want some! I just have a craving for some chips and dip! :(

i hope he is right and you do go tomorrow hun!!! and i hope you dont get anything on the couch, lol! the only time mine broke it was a gush, but not a big one and had been losing a lot of plug so had a pad on. 

im craving sweets every day lately. maybe its just an end of pregnancy thing?


----------



## msarkozi

I find I am starving lately, and definitely want all the bad stuff! 

It would be so nice to go tomorrow. So far, the cramps aren't turning into anything.....


----------



## Tanikit

Yay kns - good luck and hope we will be hearing a birth story soon.

Melissa (blessed) I think its normal to feel disappointed especially after all that bed rest - hang in there - once baby arrives it will all be worth it. When will you get details about the induction? I am going to leave DH to come when he wants to but will take my phone and call him if things start sooner as I need him there to test my sugars if contractions take off - have at least got my mother to look after DD - will your kids come to the hospital all day?

Melissa (msarkosi) hope labour will start soon. If only you knew then perhaps you could have that sweet stuff - just don't do it just as you go into labour cause you need perfect sugars in labour - a once off before you go into labour probably wouldn't matter (and I didn't say that lol)

I am so scared now of waters breaking anywhere - the only reasonable place in our house is on the tiles and I doubt that would happen. Last time mine broke in hospital on the bed as I moved positions and labour had just started - they broke in a gush.


----------



## membas#1

Good luck KNS! Hope all goes well and can't wait to hear!

I've just read through the day's posts...we had our birthing class today from 9-5:30, went grocery shopping after for dinner stuff...made a steak, salad and potatoes...it was YUMMY! Long day with the birthing class being so long but I'm glad we did it and glad we did it all in one chunk like that. Learned some things, and was reminded of some things I read in books...needless to say I expect to forget it all in the throws of labor! :) DH will have to remember it all :)

Oh and my belly button is nowhere near popping out or even flattening out...i have a grand canyon type and it's gotten pretty shallow but DH is betting it won't pop :( kind of wish it would though...just so i could see what that looks like on me...and there's nothing wrong with proving DH wrong too :)

Gosh we are going to have some babies very very soon! How exciting :yipee:


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- so far the plan for induction will be me going up there early to get things started and he will get kids around in the morning and feed them at their normal time, 8ish. i cant see making them all get up early to sit around in a hospital bored for hours. he will bring kids to hospital until the girls leave to stay with friends for the weekend that evening. he will have to run back and forth between home and the hospital for naps/lunch/dinner/etc. until evening when he will have to drop off the girls and take boys home for bath and bed. its gonna be a very crazy day for him. he will have help from his dad and step-mom, but not sure what times until they figure out when they work. he will have more help on the weekend when family doesnt have to work. our girls can stay with friends, but our boys are just too little, so he will have his hands full. i cant even be sure he will be there for the birth, but hoping he will. i should get an exact time of induction on monday, and should be for friday. wont know what time until its actually scheduled, but they usually do them in the morning unless its a section. i probably wont sleep thursday night so its good its morning.

membas- glad to hear your class went well. it always makes it seem so close and more real when you do something big like that for baby.


----------



## msarkozi

Tanikit - I like your way of thinking, lol!!! doing it once probably won't hurt :thumbup: I didn't do it, mostly because OH forgot to bring me some home.....but it was probably best anyway that I didn't. I really should stick to the diet after pregnancy as well so I can lose all my weight......


----------



## Nixilix

Happy birthday to me! Come on girls, have babies today!


----------



## natty1985

Nixilix said:


> Happy birthday to me! Come on girls, have babies today!

Happy Birthday Rach !!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Happy birthday Rach! Have a good day.

This was my DDs comment today: "Baby sister, put your clothes on, and your shoes, pack your duckling and MOVE OUT!" - good idea, time to come out little one! It made us all laugh.


----------



## MumtoJ

:cake: Happy Birthday Rach :cake: fx there will be at least one bubba today (KNS)

Tanikit - your DD sounds fab, wonder if your DD2 will pay any attention??

Sorry to everyone I've missed, BH's have definately cranked up a notch today. Some of them are really quite burny in sensation. Also feeling a bit sick today but not like with the sickness bug more like my stomach is so squashed its not coping.

Not saying anything to OH as he will either just stress or run away, and not sure if it will progress into anything or if its just more practicing going on.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls

Im off up to the ward, it might be nothing but had some pink watery stuff in my knickers this morning it was not loads to be running down my legs but enough to soak my knickers, and with my low fluids and baby being quiet must go in to be monitored - fingers crossed i come home again but just incase thought id prewarn you incase im not about for a couple days i have a couple numbers so will keep them updated if i have to stay in... hoping he stays put a wee bit longer even though im 37 weeks today i still feel its early!!! lol


----------



## MumtoJ

Fx Shell that if he's ready to come he does so safely, or if not he stays put for a while longer, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Tanikit

Shell's good luck - 37 weeks would be fine, but let us know if you can. Will be thinking of you.

MumtoJ I'm also like you and don't tell DH much as I want to know it is for sure. Anyway I think induction will come first.


----------



## braijackava

Happy Birthday!
Good luck Shells!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

its ok im home! lol... thank god!! just reminded myself how much i HATE hospitals!!... anyway things are ok, speculum taken to be sure, fluid levels are in tact and still ok just gotta wear a pad and keep close eye on it... baby is fine too! phewww - stay put till friday wee one!! lol


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday rach!!!!!

wonder whats going on with kns??

shells- i thought for sure that was it for you... when i was in to check if my waters broke i felt the same as you. reminded me of my last times and just wanted to go home. i dont like hospitals either. my last two births i was there for 3 days!!! i can handle 2 pretty well, but that 3rd im ready to pull some hair out. i dont know how some women stay for 4-5-6 days or more, i would hurt someone im afraid!

cathryn- hope you feel better or deliver, whichever comes first! 

natty- you are so close now!!!! hope you are having a great weekend and staying busy to make time go quick. my OB was wanting to deliver me on tues, and i have convinced myself i can talk her into friday. i dont know what i will do if she says tues is it! or even wed or thurs! im not ready and have only barely prepared for friday mentally. i hope you get good sleep for energy on tues night, it will be hard to sleep with all the excitement. what time do you have to be at the hospital?

i took some tylenol pm and actually slept good last night. had been waking up feeling sick lately and having cramps/contractions has kept me up half the night lately. felt so good to sleep.


----------



## pinkycat

How exciting KNS.
Iv got pains on and off since this morning but nothing regular. I will mention to the MW tommorrow. It never comes to anything with me though :shrug:

I think im officially ready for baby as in clothes etc but cant get my head round it, was having dreams all night about the c- section etc. I cant wait to meet my bubs but im so scared.


----------



## natty1985

blessedmomma said:


> happy birthday rach!!!!!
> 
> wonder whats going on with kns??
> 
> shells- i thought for sure that was it for you... when i was in to check if my waters broke i felt the same as you. reminded me of my last times and just wanted to go home. i dont like hospitals either. my last two births i was there for 3 days!!! i can handle 2 pretty well, but that 3rd im ready to pull some hair out. i dont know how some women stay for 4-5-6 days or more, i would hurt someone im afraid!
> 
> cathryn- hope you feel better or deliver, whichever comes first!
> 
> natty- you are so close now!!!! hope you are having a great weekend and staying busy to make time go quick. my OB was wanting to deliver me on tues, and i have convinced myself i can talk her into friday. i dont know what i will do if she says tues is it! or even wed or thurs! im not ready and have only barely prepared for friday mentally. i hope you get good sleep for energy on tues night, it will be hard to sleep with all the excitement. what time do you have to be at the hospital?
> 
> i took some tylenol pm and actually slept good last night. had been waking up feeling sick lately and having cramps/contractions has kept me up half the night lately. felt so good to sleep.


Heya, 

I know it has come about so quickly, today i have kept busy, paying some bills in advance , ive done all of the ironing and cleaned all of the windows upstairs :)


----------



## blessedmomma

:hug: chrissie! im at higher risk for c-section if baby gets stressed out from the low fluid and it scares me to think about. i will do anything to get him out safe, but its still scary. i think shells will be at higher risk for the same reason.

i hope things go well for you and you get emotionally and mentally prepared for all that you will have to do!

what we do for our lil ones..... they will never fully understand...


----------



## blessedmomma

natty1985 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> happy birthday rach!!!!!
> 
> wonder whats going on with kns??
> 
> shells- i thought for sure that was it for you... when i was in to check if my waters broke i felt the same as you. reminded me of my last times and just wanted to go home. i dont like hospitals either. my last two births i was there for 3 days!!! i can handle 2 pretty well, but that 3rd im ready to pull some hair out. i dont know how some women stay for 4-5-6 days or more, i would hurt someone im afraid!
> 
> cathryn- hope you feel better or deliver, whichever comes first!
> 
> natty- you are so close now!!!! hope you are having a great weekend and staying busy to make time go quick. my OB was wanting to deliver me on tues, and i have convinced myself i can talk her into friday. i dont know what i will do if she says tues is it! or even wed or thurs! im not ready and have only barely prepared for friday mentally. i hope you get good sleep for energy on tues night, it will be hard to sleep with all the excitement. what time do you have to be at the hospital?
> 
> i took some tylenol pm and actually slept good last night. had been waking up feeling sick lately and having cramps/contractions has kept me up half the night lately. felt so good to sleep.
> 
> 
> Heya,
> 
> I know it has come about so quickly, today i have kept busy, paying some bills in advance , ive done all of the ironing and cleaned all of the windows upstairs :)Click to expand...

you sound like you are nesting a bit....
its funny how it kicks in early knowing they are coming early....

how are you feeling? are you ready physically, mentally, and emotionally?


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone!

Happy birthday Rach :cake:

Glad to hear all is ok and you are home again Shell's.

Today i am setting up a swing, pack n play, and MAYBE packing the babies bag and finishing my bag LOL. I might also unpack the stroller (to make sure im not missing parts or nothing is broken). We should also mount the monitor and test it out (its a video one) to make sure its working so we can return/exchange it if need be. 

Right now though im waiting for DH to wake up and take me for pancakes (its only 11am here :haha: )


----------



## natty1985

blessedmomma said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> happy birthday rach!!!!!
> 
> wonder whats going on with kns??
> 
> shells- i thought for sure that was it for you... when i was in to check if my waters broke i felt the same as you. reminded me of my last times and just wanted to go home. i dont like hospitals either. my last two births i was there for 3 days!!! i can handle 2 pretty well, but that 3rd im ready to pull some hair out. i dont know how some women stay for 4-5-6 days or more, i would hurt someone im afraid!
> 
> cathryn- hope you feel better or deliver, whichever comes first!
> 
> natty- you are so close now!!!! hope you are having a great weekend and staying busy to make time go quick. my OB was wanting to deliver me on tues, and i have convinced myself i can talk her into friday. i dont know what i will do if she says tues is it! or even wed or thurs! im not ready and have only barely prepared for friday mentally. i hope you get good sleep for energy on tues night, it will be hard to sleep with all the excitement. what time do you have to be at the hospital?
> 
> i took some tylenol pm and actually slept good last night. had been waking up feeling sick lately and having cramps/contractions has kept me up half the night lately. felt so good to sleep.
> 
> 
> Heya,
> 
> I know it has come about so quickly, today i have kept busy, paying some bills in advance , ive done all of the ironing and cleaned all of the windows upstairs :)Click to expand...
> 
> you sound like you are nesting a bit....
> its funny how it kicks in early knowing they are coming early....
> 
> how are you feeling? are you ready physically, mentally, and emotionally?Click to expand...

I dont think ill ever be physically ready this SPD is killing me but on the other hand could that be that i am physically ready? i need my body back now im really really struggling, mentally im not sure its kicked in im even pregnant let alone giving birth in 3 days time !! emotionally i think i am definitely ready to meet the little man after all this pregnancy has put us through im ready and waiting, its suprisingly gone pretty quickly seeing as it was 10 days ago we got the initial date ! 

Fin is at school tomorrow and i have my last Midwife appointment, im going to 
make a start on the spring clean i have in mind , so stripping bed covers and finishing washing n ironing and then tue im going to clean everywhere and set babies things out i think it will kick in a bit more then.... its the waiting to get everything organised than annoys me because i am such an organised person anyway so at the moment living with the house upside down because its easier for the spring clean is v v agitating lol !!

Im going to my mums tonight for Sunday lunch im so excited as she does the most wonderful dinners its going to be like a banquet however you spell it lol !!

My friends waters went this morning and she has been up the hospital and is being induced in an hour !!!! x


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck for your friend Natty!! 

I like making lists of cleaning to do too - except most of the time i don't have the energy to actually do any of it. In fact yesterday i bought a bunch of cleaning supplies in case the nesting kicks in LOL.


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- hope your nesting kicks in soon, lol! you really do get a lot done when its here. i always appreciate it cuz it seems like im so run down with no energy before hand. after, everything is organized and more is cleaned than needed. its nice. they had some brand of those video monitors being recalled on the news last night that 2 babies had already died from getting the cord wrapped around their neck and some other babies had been injured, so be careful! i told my Dh, how did the babies get a hold of the cords? my monitors plug in so there are cords on them but they are much too far from baby while sleeping for them to get a hold of them. he thinks since they are videos they have to be put closer to cribs or something, but we really dont know. i always wanted a video one, just never got around to getting one.

natty- sounds like you are ready as you are ever gonna be! i know what you mean about having everything strung out to be cleaned. my Dh was cleaning stuff the other day and it drove me crazy to see all of it out, lol! i couldnt complain though cuz i really wanted it all done. i will have to do something around here this week. im so anxious to get up and around. it makes a long day to feel nesting urges, yet not supposed to be up doing anything. im going mad!!!!

im off to church ladies, last time i get to go for a while! yay, i get to leave the house! i almost forgot what the sun looks like, LOL!


----------



## msarkozi

Happy Birthday Rach!

lol, Tanikit! That is so cute

Melissa - I received that email a couple days ago as well about the monitors being recalled. They are a brand from Babies r Us it said, and have been sold for the last 3 years I think it was. Scary stuff! I hate when stuff that you buy to protect your baby, ends up endangering them instead! It's just not right.


----------



## readynwilling

Yes i saw the recall - its because the parents installed the cameras with the cords hanging at the crib, and the kids are able to pull the cord through the rails. They aren't actually recalling the monitor - they are providing free install instructions. We are going to mount the camera and then use some plastic cord covers (like what you use with home theater stuff) so that there are no exposed wires.


----------



## msarkozi

that's the smart thing to do Sara! I don't really understand why parents wouldn't think of things like that to begin with?! If something is in baby's reach, they are going to grab at it, so you need to do what you can to prevent any harm.


----------



## blessedmomma

:thumbup: sara!

you ladies are gonna be great mommies!:hugs:

had a lot of pressure and BH at church. dont know if it was just from being up and around after sitting on my butt so long or what :shrug: and now am losing more plug. i feel like i ran around all day when really all i did was play in the baby room with jaxon for an hour or so. and even then just sat on the floor and played, nothing strenuous. BOO


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i thought it was it too Blessed!! lol i have had alsorts going on 'down there' but i bet you he stays put untill friday!!!... we being induced the same day? did u say u were friday too or thursday??.... its great your 2cms i havent got a clue what i am gonna ask midwife to check me tuesday when i go in for my appointment! hoping i am so they can just break my waters!! i heard a lady screaming next door for a epidural today when up the labour ward hahahaaha made me cringe abit thinking - arghh i got that to come soon lol


----------



## Tanikit

Natty good luck with the cleaning - I overdid it today with my inlaws here and have been sore ever since. It does sound like you are well ready though - only a couple more days really.

It is scary what can happen with products. I have a monitor from last DD but won't be using it this time since we are in a different house and I will never be out of ear shot of my baby - in fact lately I think I have supersonic hearing - I wake up for every tiny sound now even if it is coming from the other side of the house or upstairs.

Melissa (blessed) sounds like your body will be well ready for the induction - hope it will goes really well. Shell's it also sounds like you are getting ready too - good luck with it. Can't believe there are so few days left.

Had a very busy and emotional day today - just too many people here and too many demands on me (hmm, if I am honest it may be what I was expecting of myself) I did too much so will probably take it easy tomorrow.


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- you should take it easy after you get things ready to go. you only have a few days left!!!! hope you feel ready for everything. im sure you remember with dd1 how many demands are on you for a newborn. and this time you have even more with the demands of a newborn and 3 year old. it really is a lot harder. i hope you draw some lines and quit letting so many people make so many demands of you for the rest of this week! you only have a few days left to relax before things get crazy again! :hugs:

shells- my Ob said she wanted to induce at 37 weeks, which would be tues. i have convinced myself i can talk her into friday though for the sake of my family and my husbands sanity! he will have our boys no matter what, but if we make it til friday my girls can go spend the weekend somewhere and at least take a little pressure off him. i have to call her on monday to see what she wants to do, so hopefully i can schedule it with the hospital for friday. they wont schedule further than a week in advance and when i had my last scan it was friday after my OB's office was already closed so have to wait til monday to talk to her.


----------



## 2nd time

got dd set up in her new cot bed and her old cot ready for baby to go in lol 2 cots and a kingsize bed in one room were are we going to put number three lol


----------



## pinkycat

blessedmomma said:


> :hug: chrissie! im at higher risk for c-section if baby gets stressed out from the low fluid and it scares me to think about. i will do anything to get him out safe, but its still scary. i think shells will be at higher risk for the same reason.
> 
> i hope things go well for you and you get emotionally and mentally prepared for all that you will have to do!
> 
> what we do for our lil ones..... they will never fully understand...

Thanks for the hugs, i need them today! im in worrying mode :haha: I hope your induction goes smoothly ( and everyone else's ofcours) and your doc agrees to hold out till fri so it will be easier for your DH.

Going to be busy in here this week, cant wait to see birth announcements and baby pics.

Happy birthday Nixilix xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell, glad to see your back home and all okay.

Tanikit, try and take it easy as blessed said your not going to have any choice in being a mad women in a couple of days - take these last few to be kind to yourself.

It sounds like most of us who are due in the first half of March are pretty much sorted with the essentials, I would love to do some more "cleaning" but just dont have the energy, getting anywhere near the ground is almost impossible and extreemely uncomfortable.

My tightenings are still painful but have slowed down, got to about 6 mins apart but then calmed down again so looks like more practicing for me ... has made me realise I should write my birth plan down though .


----------



## blessedmomma

hubby is nesting again....
he has bleached down all 3 bathrooms, swept and steamed the kitchen floor and is now furiously making dinner. i gotta love him, but if he keeps this up i wont have anything left to do on thursday before induction. i planned on letting all my nesting out at once :dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

oh wow, can you send him my way to do mine too??? lol! I've cleaned my bathrooms and dusted my livingroom, and doing laundry....I am not finishing cleaning today though as I've had enough


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- i would if he wasnt folding our laundry right now! :haha:

dont overdo it melissa or you will regret it. how are you feeling?

i went through all the baby clothes we washed and have no 3-6 month clothes! its so last minute, how could i have overlooked that? :dohh: we got rid of everything after my last baby up to 9 months but thought i had done good about replacing it all. apparently all i got was newborn, 0-3, and 6-9. i wonder what i was thinking baby would wear for those 3 months he would be 3-6 months old???? must be preggo brain :wacko: i guess i have something to do this thursday to get out and about after all...


----------



## readynwilling

Oh thats funny about missing 3-6 month stuff Melissa. I don't have much 6-9. I have a few NB, a bunch of 0-3 and 3-6 i don't want to stock up too much on bigger sizes cause depending on how fast she grows and stuff it could be fall (which could still be a little warm or freezing) or winter and i don't want to buy a bunch of stuff that isn't seasonably appropriate.

Melissa (msarkozi) Def take it easy!! I did a bunch of work yesterday in the basement and it really wore me out. I did assemble the swing and pack n play today, but that wasn't hard work LOL.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! 

I'm trying to work this baby out of me, but not overdue it at the same time. I still have some stuff I need to get done, so I need to get my butt in gear this week and do it. I am feeling good, but getting pretty darn impatient! 

lol!! 3-6 months is what I seem to have the most of. At least you get to do some shopping. I love baby shopping :)


----------



## readynwilling

Baby shopping is fun and too easy... I find it doesn't matter where i go or why i end up with something baby related in my basket :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

its so silly ladies :dohh:

you are right though at least i get to go to the baby store. my DH is such a ball of energy right now, he wanted to go get it tonight after he takes our vehicle to the carwash. i had to tell him to back off and let me at least get out to do some baby shopping this week before baby gets here!


----------



## Tanikit

:) I also have the least 3-6 month clothes - it will be mid winter by then though and that stuff is only coming into the shops now so will have to wait a bit. Our clothes go to 6-12 months after that - its very hard to get any 6-9 month clothes and mine wore 6-12 months til she was 18 months old!

Sounds like everyone is getting ready - luckily I have the person who cleans our house here the day before my induction so I can clean if I want or just ask her to help if I am too tired and feel something really needs doing.

DD fell out of bed last night and has really grazed her nose. She screamed and cried like anything and I was trying to rock her back to sleep but she is so heavy now and my stomach is so in the way - I felt so bad for her. She was quite unsettled and couldn't decide who she wanted to comfort her - probably everyone. I musr admit I miss rocking her to sleep so it will be nice to have a baby to do that with again (and I'll probably have to do it for her once in a while too)


----------



## blessedmomma

awww i know what you mean tanikit. i still rock my 1 year old sometimes and even my 3 year old rarely- but every now and then. my boys never liked their swing or falling asleep in the car. i hope this one does. it was hard rocking them to sleep for literally every nap. its hard to rock them to sleep now with my belly in the way too. its so very nice to look down and see them all cuddled up on ya though. :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

anyone else picked out a name yet??


----------



## msarkozi

OH has had ours picked since October.....Kash Robert Patrick :) 

That's so sweet about rocking your little ones. It's such a precious thing.


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww i remember that melissa. thats an adorable name. 

there really is nothing more beautiful than cuddling up a sleeping baby. so peaceful and quiet. theres times when i dont even lay them down for the whole nap just because i want to savor it...


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! 

that sounds so sweet. I imagine I will want to do the same thing (except maybe in the middle of the night :haha: ). It will be heartbreaking when the day comes where they don't want/need mom anymore! Hopefully that won't be for a long time yet!


----------



## blessedmomma

it will take a long time hun. when they get bigger you cant cuddle as much, but they will need us forever. i know my girls still need me for stuff and they are 10 and 12.

and i still need my momma:haha: especially for stuff like births!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Jonathan Michael Cosden is our bun in the oven's name...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

My Little Baby David (17months) isn't so little anymore but finally got to the "I like cuddles" stage again....lol


----------



## braijackava

Baby shower was fun! Got the bathtub, stroller, and diaper pail i needed. Actually got an extra diaper pail so going to exchange it tomorrow. Got a lot of clothes too, even a baby fedora from baby gap. So cute! Going to put the stroller together tomorrow and go through the clothes. He has so many clothes, and not enough room for them. I am just going to get the newborn stuff on the shelf for now. 
Our baby will me Maxwell Grant. Max for short.


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww sammy- i remember yours too. absolutely precious! 

what is davids middle name?

i have alyana irene, felicia nicole, peyton michael, jaxon keely, and will be soon nathon daniel :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- yay for baby shower, sounds like you got spoiled!

and that is a beautiful name! grant was in our running too, i really like it:thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Glad you had a good shower Brai!


----------



## blessedmomma

love your name too sara. jadyn was in the running for my last one. we were told girl at his scan and later on at another one found out he was a boy :shock: glad we hadnt bought anything pink before we found out otherwise.


----------



## blessedmomma

well, its almost 11 here so im off to bed ladies, goodnight and happy valentines day! wonder if we will have any valentines babies???:baby:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! you are right Melissa, I still need my mom too! 

sounds like a good baby shower Brai!

I love all the names


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> awwww sammy- i remember yours too. absolutely precious!
> 
> what is davids middle name?
> 
> i have alyana irene, felicia nicole, peyton michael, jaxon keely, and will be soon nathon daniel :cloud9:

its David Christian


----------



## braijackava

I have a jackson too, jackson david. Then we have a braiden marques and an ava mae.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i love Jaxon was one of my choices, we also had Jenson but one of our friends just named her lil boy that lol..... we are still going with Mason Lucas for our lil man  x


----------



## natty1985

We still havent decided on this little ones name yet!! Its been Ethan all along but still very unsure i guess we will just have to wait and look at him to decide !!

Well my friend had her little one last night 38+5 he weighs 6lb10 bless him, her smallest yet and they have named him Mason he is so cute !!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

natty1985 said:


> We still havent decided on this little ones name yet!! Its been Ethan all along but still very unsure i guess we will just have to wait and look at him to decide !!
> 
> Well my friend had her little one last night 38+5 he weighs 6lb10 bless him, her smallest yet and they have named him Mason he is so cute !!

Your friend has good taste :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

just ben hospital for another ctg then marks and spencer for their meal for 2 deal then sainsburys and halfords, supposed to go to baby club with my friend now but i already have back pains comming and going and feel sick guess i did too much already


----------



## readynwilling

Hope you can get some rest 2ndtime!!

Im uber tired today. I layed on my ball while watching the grammy's last night, and man was my belly heavy after. I think she might be posterior... so i will try to lean over the ball every night and sleep on my left side and all that other good stuff - but i have read it might be too late. But i have also read that if babies are posterior the mom's have back pain during late pregnancy and i haven't had any, unless i do strenous activity.


----------



## blessedmomma

love the names sammy and brai- very adorable!

shells- mason was definitely a consideration for us, if we have another boy in the future it could very well be mason. i just love it! that would have been crazy if we would have been induced the same day with the same name! it was down to mason or nathon for us!

natty- love ethan too! hubby's best friend has an ethan though so we didnt want to use it also. they call him LIL E. so very cute.

2ndtime- take it easy, no sense in overdoing things and making yourself miserable

wonder how kns and OH is doing????


----------



## blessedmomma

its still worth a try sara! i had one that was breech and he turned within days of a section being done. i was already past 41 weeks!


----------



## Tanikit

Brai glad you had a good shower!

Natty will you see your friend's baby before you have yours? So little time left for you - very exciting!

Love all the names - soon all these little one's will be arriving.

Have had a good day with DD today - trying to give her a bit more time with her now as the stories she is telling now involve a lot of Mom being in hospital. Will put her to bed on Wednesday (DH and I take turns) and go in to hospital only after she is asleep - we will warn her though - just hope she won't stay up too late.

We have a weird tradition of take aways on Valentine's Day and then a proper meal either 13/15 February so this year we will do the proper thing tomorrow. At least I do not have to cook tonight :) - this works better for us as the restaurants are usually full and more expensive on the actual day.


----------



## 2nd time

didnt go baby club but did buy 2 matching dresses for my little ones one newborn and one 6-9 months my one year old still only weighs 16lb lol


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all, love all the names - still haven't worked out what we are calling this one.

Hope KNS is doing well hope we hear something soon ...

A friend has just offered me the use of her Tens machine, was umming and arghing about getting one so at least now can have one and give it a try.

Getting fed up now, stomach bug seems to finally be making its final exit and now I have a sore throat and cough - sick of being sick now.

Walked to and back for Tumble Tots today about 1/2 hour each way usually do it all the time but had gotten out of the habit, with J being out of the pusher now he sometime gets too tired on the way back and it can be a bit of a battle but he was as good as gold today, he really seems to have grown up in the last week or so.

Sara do you mean bubs is breach or back to back?

Tanikit I like your tradition, we don't really do either, I'm just working out what to cook had planned on making some heart shapped cookies but it just didn't happen - oh well next year.

2nd time is there any rest for you on the horizon?

Sorry to anyone I've missed

Take care


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww tanikit- we have little ones about the same age and he is doing the same. keeps talking about the hospital and even always asking questions about his baby brother in my tummy. he says he is gonna feed and rock him to sleep when he gets out. its so precious. he is also asking what he ate while he was little and in my tummy. its so adorable. :cloud9:

i am a little stressed today ladies. i just found out the sonogram lady who was supposed to let my OB know immediately that my fluid levels were dropping lower to dangerous levels never called to tell her because she thought i already had an induction date scheduled. the nurses assumed she was right too so they never checked to see if there was one or not either. when my OB didnt call over the weekend i assumed she wasnt too concerned so i shouldnt be either. just found out all this today. so she had no idea how low they are and hadnt scheduled anything since she didnt hear back. i feel like all these people who are supposed to have my baby's best interest dont even really know whats going on with him. :nope: i wish she did scans herself like some of my previous drs have so she would know the results herself immediately. i am waiting on someone to call me back and let me know whats going on now and trying not to stress too much. hopefully he is ok...


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh Blessed i do hope you hear back soon hun i dont blame you for being stressed, its neglagance!! keep us updated, and hey we do have similar tastes in names hey lol.... i think theres another lady on here too that is calling her lil boy Mason... its not the most common name where i am from at all but seems to be getting more popular on these boards!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh and guys ive had a big bump drop today!! baby really feeling low, have midwife appointment tomorrow hoping she might do me a sweep if she knows im going in friday... might get things moving abit!.... just off for another clary sage oil bath and will bounce on hubby later hahahaha... well it is valentines i guess!!


----------



## 2nd time

got antipasta rac of lamb mash green beans chocolate pudding an box of chocolates and a bottle of wine (for him) for £20 yeh for a good deal


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> awwww tanikit- we have little ones about the same age and he is doing the same. keeps talking about the hospital and even always asking questions about his baby brother in my tummy. he says he is gonna feed and rock him to sleep when he gets out. its so precious. he is also asking what he ate while he was little and in my tummy. its so adorable. :cloud9:
> 
> i am a little stressed today ladies. i just found out the sonogram lady who was supposed to let my OB know immediately that my fluid levels were dropping lower to dangerous levels never called to tell her because she thought i already had an induction date scheduled. the nurses assumed she was right too so they never checked to see if there was one or not either. when my OB didnt call over the weekend i assumed she wasnt too concerned so i shouldnt be either. just found out all this today. so she had no idea how low they are and hadnt scheduled anything since she didnt hear back. i feel like all these people who are supposed to have my baby's best interest dont even really know whats going on with him. :nope: i wish she did scans herself like some of my previous drs have so she would know the results herself immediately. i am waiting on someone to call me back and let me know whats going on now and trying not to stress too much. hopefully he is ok...

dont stress too much just ring them bac if you dont hear soon . eep us posted


----------



## codegirl

readynwilling said:


> Hope you can get some rest 2ndtime!!
> 
> Im uber tired today. I layed on my ball while watching the grammy's last night, and man was my belly heavy after. I think she might be posterior... so i will try to lean over the ball every night and sleep on my left side and all that other good stuff - but i have read it might be too late. But i have also read that if babies are posterior the mom's have back pain during late pregnancy and i haven't had any, unless i do strenous activity.

I met with my Doula last week and was talking about avoiding posterior presentation again and she said to sit on the birth ball as much as possible and avoid the couch. And the KEY to laying over the birthball is to do it _when the baby is active_. I didn't realize that, but I guess that's the most effective time to lay on the ball. :thumbup:

It's not too late because we even did some birth ball laying during labour to try and get E to turn over.


----------



## braijackava

Hope everything is ok blessed. Keep us updated.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks shells! my OB is such a great dr, but it sucks that there are so many people that are involved it makes things difficult. in a normal pregnancy its not an issue. i have to talk to nurses to get her messages and find out what she wants me to do, and they usually dont know whats going on with the pregnancy so i have to explain everything thats going on to each new nurse i talk to. i guess i should just quit griping though and wait to hear what she wants me to do.

yay for sweep shells! i hope it gets things going.... i have to say i have had them before and better you than me, LOL! they hurt like heck! it worked once for me though, was in labor that next morning at 3ish. the other baby they did it 3 times and still had to be induced in hospital at 41+4


----------



## msarkozi

oh Melissa, that is awful! I hope you hear something soon :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! i just heard back and the earliest they can book me now is moday, feb 21st. OB wanted me in there earlier, but this is what we have to work with now. i have to admit im kinda happy about it. that puts him at 37+6, almost 38 weeks. as long as he does ok between now and then im happy with that. was really wanting him to make it to 38, so its close enough. of course i have to go in for another appt on wed, and will have to do more non-stress testing between now and then. but at least they are gonna keep a good eye on him, so i wont worry about this next week. thank you for letting me rant ladies!

monday will be a hard day to work things out for my kids, but i guess if anyone can handle everything all at once, my hubby can. he is such a calm strong person- i think some men would stress. i think im more worried about how he is going to handle things than he is. he is in a meeting right now so i havent been able to tell him, but i bet he will just be like ok, we will work things out.


----------



## msarkozi

that's great Melissa. I am glad that they are going to monitor things this week still, and I hope there is nothing to worry about. February 21st seems like a great day as well :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Tankit, im not too sure ive bought him a little gift today, she has asked me to pop over for an hour tonight but it is valentines after all and i am cooking a nice meal for OH and i when Fin has gone to bed so i will see what time it is , it would be lovely to see him x

Its going veryyyyy quickly, been to see the MW today and she said babies head is still not engaged therefore she thinks they will have to get a dr to break my waters and manually ensure his cord doesnt come down with his head otherwise its a pessary for 12 hours to see if my contractions bring it down so bit disappointed but we shall see what the case is on Wednesday x

Im getting kind of excited now , less than 48 hours !!


----------



## Tanikit

Glad they called you back Melissa and will be monitoring things and also that you get to get to almost 38 weeks - should also help the induction. Your baby could be sharing my birthday :)

Ready hope you can get your baby to turn - mine was correct at the last appointment but I know she's been facing a number of directions at various time as they kept telling me something different. Am hoping she cannot turn anymore - I know you want yours to though.

I am beginning to accept that probably this baby will not come on her own - she only has two days left to make a move and while I have been having plenty of signs I have been having the same ones for about 2 weeks now and no real change. Just hope those signs have done enough to get the induction to work.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks tanikit- your birthday is a great day to have a baby! its gettiing very close for you hun!!!!

natty- you have like a minute or two left, hope you are enjoying all that you can of it!


----------



## braijackava

I am really tired, and somewhat dizzy and out of it today. Anyone else feel like this lately? Also the baby is really hurting my bladder everytime he moves. Sometimes it feels like it is going to burst?


----------



## readynwilling

Wow Melissa - im sorry to hear that the communication had been so bad there. Im glad you got your appt now. I hope LO is all fine until next monday!

Natty - so excited for you!

KNS - anxiously awaiting news!!

Tanikit - Yes i *think* she is back to back.. shes defo head down so at least i've got that. But i keep reading if you feel flutters down by your pelvis those are hands and that means baby is facing forward. Even though her bum is on my left. I looked at spinningbabies.com and they say to spend lots of time on hands and knees, and to do 30 second stair inversions, and as Codegirl said lots of time sitting on ball - so thats the plan!


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- i hope your LO turns. its amazing what can happen last minute. they told me mine wouldnt move and it was too late, but he did. thanks too, i am happy with what they are doing now. it was upsetting to find out what was going on this morning, but im glad he will be in there to almost 38 weeks. i had one where labor started naturally at 37+6 so i dont know why but it makes me more comfortable knowing it could have started anyways for me then. and they are gonna keep close watch doing non-stress testing til then so if he has any issues i will be induced immediately. it feels like a win-win now. i really dont feel like i have to worry about it anymore. except the complications that can come with labor, but will think about that when its closer.

brai- im sorry your feeling like poop. i was having headaches and dizziness and my OB took blood for anemia. i guess i was borderline anemic though when they checked me last time. still dont know if i have it yet. maybe you should let your dr know whats going on:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Brai :hugs: sorry you feel like that - I only get dizzy if I lie on my back too long, so hoping you will find out what is causing this.

Ready hope you can get your baby to turn soon.

Am contracting again quite a lot and have a sore back too - seems to happen every second night lol but has been a bit more than usual tonight - haven't felt like timing anything yet. 37+6 would be a good day Melissa :) especially with the induction looming - I mean for you and me.


----------



## 2nd time

one born every min comming on now i love this programme and dh is maing chocolate fondant and ice cream


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for reminding me 2ndtime, i need to bookmark it!!!


----------



## readynwilling

i was so excited to see "one born every minute" came to the US... but in canada we don't get the US network it is airing on :grr: so i keep hearing about this show and haven't been able to see it


----------



## 2nd time

readynwilling said:


> i was so excited to see "one born every minute" came to the US... but in canada we don't get the US network it is airing on :grr: so i keep hearing about this show and haven't been able to see it

channel 4 .com watch it on line


----------



## MumtoJ

Sara, mine is often side on, as soon as I go to bed at night and lie on my side (either) bubs turns to that side so he can lie on the bed ... he will go fully back out during the day and when I lean against my ball so I'm not worrying too much, I believe that until they fully engage (and even then they can pop back up) they can move around.

Brai, I get days like that but tend to put mine down to low blood pressure and anemia so make sure I up my spatone dose for a couple of days, would be worth checking with your GP / OB.

Blessed, thinking of you just remember that if at any point you get concerned just go & get checked. Hope your hubbie is coping with the Monday induction news...

To everyone else I've missed hope you are doing well and hugs to all who need them


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks cathryn! i have some appts this week and non-stress testing and i will go in and get checked if i need to. if he isnt moving good or i have any bad feelings about it i can go in for a non-stress test any time at the office or at the hospital if they are closed. maybe he knows something is going on cuz he is kicking a ton today.

hubby acted like nothing when i told him. said he was excited to be seeing and holding the baby on monday. i said but with all we have to change now and with how hard its gonna be on you with all 4 kids to drag around all week- arent you stressed???? he laughed and said oh no, it will all work out and will be worth it all in the end. :dohh: i feel like a turd for even worrying about all the details. he is good at putting things into perspective. i guess one of us has to be down to earth about things instead of spinning out when things go awry...

it does take stress off of me knowing he is not worried about any of it.
he just asked if i wanted to go get ice-cream so im outty, aint turning that down...:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Cathryn!! 

Blessed - i wouldn't be turning down ice cream either!

I got the interior of my truck cleaned today (it was my v-day gift from DH) its so shiny now... we can install the car seat. We might do that today but maybe tomorrow.

Anyone elses fav part of the day when they take off their bra :rofl:


----------



## membas#1

<--me me me (taking off bra being best part of day!) :haha: 

not only that but taking off my work clothes and putting on my comfy clothes! OH YEAH!


----------



## braijackava

I am so done! I feel like crap lately. Today i literally got to a point where i was like i can't do this anymore. My pelvic pain is relentless now. No position makes it feel better. I am now getting back pain and sharp shooting pains in my cervix and vagina all the time. I can't stand without my tummy being so heavy and painful, and i can't breathe good anymore. I am sure things will be better tomorrow, but today sucks!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol sara- unless i have an appt i dont even wear one anymore. i figure why bother, i have my robe on all day anyways now...


----------



## readynwilling

Jealous of bra-lessness LOL. I still gotta wear one to work - but only 7 more time :wohoo: 

Hope you feel better Brai. Feel for you :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

hang in there brai!!!! your almost there...:hugs:

lol sara- youre almost free!!! :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

well I had my appt this afternoon, and I will be induced on the 22nd. It would have been the 21st, but that is a stat holiday here for us. The scan showed he is only 6 lbs 4 oz, but the doctor didn't think that was right (he said he isn't perfect at using the machine, and it's so hard at this stage to get a clear picture to do the measurements). He said it is probably 1-2 lbs off, and figures the baby will be 7-9 lbs. When I asked about how the baby is laying, his back is to my front, so I was happy about that, but I guess he is more oblique laying. We are so excited about him joining us next week! I can't wait!


----------



## Tanikit

Melissa yay for a date - you also don't have much longer to wait now - these babies are going to be arriving thick and fast very soon.

Ready speaking of your truck I feel like cleaning my car today - last night I wished I had one of those big balls to bounce on and actually wanted to walk around for a change. Have been contracting most of the night and felt like my period was starting this morning which was weird. Still contracting this morning though they are BHs every 6-20 minutes (very irregular) Just hope this is making everything ready for the induction as its pretty uncomfortable.

DH is taking off work for the rest of this week from tomorrow - he needs to fetch the mattresses tomorrow as they are far away and I can't drive out there and then I think he wants a bit of family time before the induction - if baby does decide to come early though we'd have to change our plans.


----------



## natty1985

Oh shite I'm having a baby tomorrow !


----------



## Nixilix

I'm so frigging excited for you natty! Will you be able to update? Anyone heard from KNS?


----------



## natty1985

Nix I think I have cathryns number and I have Melissa on fb so I will update but anyone else who wants number or adding on fb then let me no x kns is fine I saw a post on face book last night no baby yet i think they are at home but can't b long for them x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

good luck for 2moro Natty cant wait to see pics of baby Ethan  xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Can't believe the babies are coming...! ?It seems to have gone so quick


----------



## Tanikit

Natty can't wait to hear how it goes and see baby Ethan.

I am still contracting though its not proper labour yet - just hoping it is actually doing something. Took DD to get her hair cut and had four contractions just on the trip out there in the car. Would love to be in labour when they are due to start the induction, but its still unlikely.


----------



## Nixilix

natty hope all goes fabulous and cant wait to read your birth story xx


----------



## pinkycat

Good luck with inductions girls (Tanikit,Shell and Natty this week i think, sorry im sure i missed people. I cant wait, we have waited so long for our babies.

Im so glad you got a date Msarkozi. They told me my bubs was 5lb 5 i think 2weeks ago but like you said they were struggling to measure and said it could be way off.

Tanikit -i hope the contractions continue, sounds promising.

Iv managed to get an oz of colostrum expressed over several sessions so iv put it in the freezer :happydance: DH thinks im a bit :wacko: lol


----------



## Tanikit

Pinkycat did getting that colostrum set off contractions - heard nipple stimulation can and have been tempted now, but not too sure yet :)


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Natty!
Yay for date Melissa!
Hope labor starts naturally for you tanikit!
i have a doctors appt today. Have to get strep b test and she is going to check my cervix, not looking forward to it. I am curious to see what my BP is when i go in. It has been so up and down lately. I feek like baby has dropped a lot. His kicks are much lower and he seems to be able to move more now. Plus all the added pelvic pain, pressure, back pain and sharp shooting pains. Maybe it is actually doing something to my cervix? I am also bringing my home BP machine into the doctor today so they can compare their machine to mine, to see if the high readings i have been getting are right.


----------



## braijackava

Good luck both Melissas for a set date i should have said!


----------



## Nixilix

hope appt goes well brai x

I want baby to come now cause I kee panicking bout all the things that can go wrong. being on mat leave sat watching tele doesn't help cause it gives me time to worry. 

I swear she is too big now for my belly cause she keeps hitting bones with her foot! and its very tight. everyone is telling me im so high too so she'll have to drop 1st. jus bored now... come out!!

im making cheesecake today and then vegetable pasta rataouille for dinner. that should keep me entertained for the day. we have the final parentcraft class where they bring in someones baby - it will just make me want mine more! most people in the class are only 30-32 wks so least im closer than them. OH clearly doesnt want to DTD but im too scared to try capsules up "there". dont know what else to do. if something went wrong i'd blame my impatientness!

Tanikit hows the contractions?

I want to have some - even if they are BH... i haven't had any!


----------



## razorhips

Hello Ladies

I haven't been on for A while thanks to the early arrival of Matilda at 35+3 on 27th January! My waters broke in the night and labour started about 9.30 am on the Thursday. I had it pretty easy as she was born at 15.46 and weighed a healthy 5lb 9oz. We stayed in hospital for a while as she needed some antibiotics for infection but we are now home and she is thriving! It's amazing! Good luck to all the other ladies, I'll look forward to reading the birth announcements! :cloud9:


----------



## Nixilix

CONGRATS hun!!!! glad you are both home now! What a suprise arrival!! xxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

razorhips said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I haven't been on for A while thanks to the early arrival of Matilda at 35+3 on 27th January! My waters broke in the night and labour started about 9.30 am on the Thursday. I had it pretty easy as she was born at 15.46 and weighed a healthy 5lb 9oz. We stayed in hospital for a while as she needed some antibiotics for infection but we are now home and she is thriving! It's amazing! Good luck to all the other ladies, I'll look forward to reading the birth announcements! :cloud9:

Congrats hun - glad you are both home and doing well now. any pics???


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

razorhips said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I haven't been on for A while thanks to the early arrival of Matilda at 35+3 on 27th January! My waters broke in the night and labour started about 9.30 am on the Thursday. I had it pretty easy as she was born at 15.46 and weighed a healthy 5lb 9oz. We stayed in hospital for a while as she needed some antibiotics for infection but we are now home and she is thriving! It's amazing! Good luck to all the other ladies, I'll look forward to reading the birth announcements! :cloud9:

congratulations xxxxx lovely name :hugs:


----------



## kelly brown

congrats xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Just on my lunch so thought'd I'd pop on and say good luck to everyone with appointments today and especially to Natty - looking forward to seeing pics of your new man ...

Glad a couple more of you have the dates you were waiting on for inductions or checks.

Tanikit, hope things progress for you so you can avoid your induction. Try and keep active to help things progress.

Anglea, not sure if your on BnB at the moment with everything going on but if you are just to let you know we are thinking of you.

Rach, I know how you feel with the feet thing - mine manages to run his feet up and down my ribs like a xylaphone (sp?) and then stretch out and stick them out my back .

Brai, hope you get on at drs ok and you find out one way or another if your machine is giving you accurate readings and hope the "checks" dont cause too much discomfort.

On a funny note - OH came to bed late last night after falling asleep on the sofa and apparently in my sleep I keep scratching my tummy and then sighing, it was making him giggle and stopping him fall back to sleep... not so funny is that I've been up since 3 am and am know very tired with meetings from 1 through to 5pm.


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats razorhips - that must have been a very big surprise - have you got any pictures we can see? Hope you are recovering well.

Contractions have not stopped - I had a bath and they seemed to calm down in there but it was a short bath and as soon as I stood up they started again. I have also now had very painful sharp spikes in my right hand side very low and a good many in my cervix that have made me have to stand still and lean against a wall, but I can still talk through all contractions and they are still irregular so not too sure - I just don't want to go and be checked and then sent home to come back the next evening. The contractions do not stop if I sit down or lie down either. I do not know what labour is like since I have only ever been induced with pitocin and that was a LOT more painful than this. Would love to know how I will know when to go in - I daren't wait til they are 5min apart and regular because of all the drips they need to set up with the diabetes and I really do not want a home birth with all the risks. Am also feeling quite nauseous today - not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## 2nd time

yay for the first marcj baby razor well jan but you now what i mean. i want mine now lol


----------



## razorhips

Thanks for all your messages, here is a pic of Matilda with Daddy.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00063.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 2nd time

razorhips said:


> Thanks for all your messages, here is a pic of Matilda with Daddy.

wow shes beautiful well done how was the labour


----------



## blessedmomma

awwwww congrats april!!!!:baby: she is absolutely adorable. and daddy looks so proud...

tanikit- two of my labors started out that way. had period pains and irregular contractions that eventually got stronger and more regulated. when i started to bleed thats when i knew for sure. a lot of women dont bleed though. i hope its the start of things!!:hugs:

yay for date melissa!

natty- TOMORROW!!!!! i woke up thinking about you today and that tomorrow you will be going in to see your baby:cloud9: cant wait to see some pics of the lil guy

hope everyone is having a great week-


----------



## Nixilix

SO CUTE!!! STUNNING!!!

Congrats, love the name too xx


----------



## pinkycat

Tanikit said:


> Pinkycat did getting that colostrum set off contractions - heard nipple stimulation can and have been tempted now, but not too sure yet :)

Yes it did, but they were irregular and didnt amount to anything. I did lose a lot of my plug on sun night after having lots of contractions after expressing every few hours on sun, not sure if thats connected. 

Congrats razorhips she is soooo cute :cloud9:

Baby is very quiet today, im trying not to stress out


----------



## Shell'sAngels

awww congrats razor she is gorgeous!!!

Ive just had midwife appointment, she has worried me that i may not be going in friday... she said i have to ring up in the morning check there not to busy first and its manic up there lately she said so i could be put off for days... but with 2 children and childcare and my husbands work this cant happen! im just praying they are ok for me to come up on friday. She said babies dropped right down in my pelvis now so thats all good


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats razorhips she is gorgeous!

Melissa hope this is doing something - good to know it can lead to labour - still rather irregular at the moment though.

Natty its so close now - thinking of you!


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- how disappointing! i know exactly what you mean about making plans for the kids. its so much nicer to have things planned and placed for them to be than last minute trying to figure stuff out. all 4 of mine will be in hospital with us :shock: my girls do pretty good about helping out at 10 and 12 yrs old so hopefully they will have good behavior and help. sometimes they just get the little ones all rounded up acting crazy. i hope you get to get in for friday and everything works out good for your family!!! :hugs:

every time i get up to pee today i get all crampy and run out of breath. i think im getting a lot bigger sitting around here. i have had a sweet tooth lately too and Dh does not help detour it. he spoils me so much if i mention anything he brings it home. i think i will be gaining more weight this last month than the rest of the entire pregnancy, yikes!


----------



## blessedmomma

my girls are planning a home spa day this weekend. they are gonna paint my toenails and fingernails, soak our feet, and do mud masks to relax before the induction on monday :cloud9: they have to be the sweetest girls. we are gonna have so much fun. dont know what else they have planned, but sounds exciting. we havent done a home spa day in so long. will be very nice.


----------



## Tanikit

That sounds nice Melissa - hope you and the girls enjoy it!

Shell's sounds like you are ready for labour/induction - really hope they will have space for you and that your kids will be organised. It is disappointing to hear it may be another day especially when you have been gearing up for it.

Decided to see if I could get things going more so climbed the stairs and it made the contractions more sore and the pelvic pressure also more. Then I went outside and pushed DD on her swing and wandered around and that also set them off more. Then my mother said Don't do that cause we all need supper and DH isn't home to take me to the hospital yet - lol, so now I am resting - maybe I'll do so in the middle of the night instead when everyone is asleep. Still contracting while resting, but they are not getting more or more painful now.


----------



## readynwilling

YAY RAZORHIPS - Congrats!!

Tanikit - hope this is it hun :hugs:

YAY Natty! Excited for you!

I updated the first post, if anyone is interested. 

I had my OB appt this morning:
blood work - Great
BP - 108/76
GBS Swab - Negative
Baby's HB - 145bpm
She is gonna do an internal & sweep next tuesday.
She also said im looking tired so she gave me some iron pills.
And she also thinks baby is not back to back :wohoo: so i will just keep sitting on my ball at night, and taking my EPO and RRLT.


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Razor! 

Natty - that is so exciting...not much longer now for you

Melissa - the spa day sounds great! I was just thinking last night that I should try and paint my toes again, lol! I had a pedicure done almost a month ago now, and well the polish needs changing.......

Tanikit - I hope this is leading up to labour for you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry havent been on in a bit, havent read through todays posts...hope everyone is doing well, just wanted to update you ladies on my crazy night last night....going to go take a shower after this post. will be back on later...sorry so long.

My crazy night....Wow where to start....last night at 9pm I ran to our local grocery store to pick up milk and a few other groceries along with dropping off our redbox rentals, not even in the store 10 minutes and started having what I thought was round ligament pain well took an easy and thought well I just get the milk and go home and have hubby pick up the other groceries tomorrow. the pain went from discomfort to excruciating to the point I was stopped in the middle of the aisle had one of the store attendants grab the milk and slowly made my way to the front checkout...I was in the most pain I have ever been in I had to have the check out attendant get my items out of the cart which at that point told her I cant bare the pain anymore and said I need to sit, they brought a chair for me to sit in and I broke out in tears of not only pain but embarrassment. called my husband to see if he could get our neighbor to watch our son while he came to pick me up..I had the only car with the carseat...neighbor didnt answer, so one of the store attendants offered to give me a ride home so he got my car keys and put the groceries in the car brought my car around and brought me a motorized cart...I couldnt even stand up, then they called the ambulance, not even 5 minutes went by and the ambulance was there, my bp was 160/102 felt dizzy and they brought me to my hospital, while one of the attendants drove my groceries home. I went from having one solid contraction that lasted for about 20 minutes to having then every two minutes and couldnt breathe. got hooked up to fetal monitors and given IV fluids they monitored me for three hours still dilated to 1cm and no change BP went down to 129/87 and contractions were spaced out to 10minutes apart. Got discharged at 130am got home around 2am and have in-laws watching David while I rest today. Following up the OB on the 22nd unless things change.


----------



## pinkycat

Wow sammy what a night. Im glad your home and ok now though :hugs:

Tanikit- i hope things are happening for you xx


----------



## braijackava

Wow sammy. That sounds like a crazy night. Glad you are home and still preggo for now.
just got back from the doctor. Baby is measuring 38 weeks, so another growth scan next week. I got the strep b test and she checked my cervix. I was 1 cm dialated and 50% effaced. I don't know if that is good or normal for 35 weeks? Don't remember. My BP was higher than normal, but nothing scary yet. They did some blood tests just to be safe. And she is going to strip my membranes next tuesday! Excited for that, mabye i will go naturally. She said she will not let me go past 39 weeks, so 2 to 4 weeks at the most.


----------



## MumtoJ

Wow Sammy, hope your feeling ok now how scary did the dr's have any idea what triggered it?

Tanikit, sounds promising

Well my cough and sore throat looks like its turning into proper flu - I ache from head to toe, nose is blocked keep coughing and my tummy and back hurt from coughing so much - so I'm grumpy - just don't seem to get more than a day or so of being well before getting ill again - just hope I'm well when labour starts otherwise its going to be even more hard work.


----------



## braijackava

Feel better MumtoJ!


----------



## blessedmomma

cathryn- your just not getting a break with the bugs! im so sorry hun, take care of yourself and get better! 

brai- thats great news!

sammy- your just not having a good time with this pregnancy. i hope you and baby are ok now and glad you have some help with david. hang in there hun, your almost done. hopefully the pegnancy wont be any indication of how the labor will go. maybe all the hard things you have went through will make it a smooth labor.

im seriously nesting today. am still supposed to be on bedrest til monday still but couldnt stand it any longer. i did two loads of laundry and two loads of dishes. also went through my bag and separated out the stuff i will need when i get to hospital. this way i can carry only a small backpack with some books, cd's and player, hard candy, and slipper socks into the hospital to be induced. should be all i need til my hubby gets there. so i figure he can bring in the big bag with all the other stuff like baby's stuff that i wont need til later. he is gonna go through the roof when he see's what i have been doing today, but i feel so good and have so much energy, its worth it. gonna sit and relax now and order pizza tonight for dinner so he doesnt have to cook. he will get a freeeby night with no cooking or cleaning for once.:happydance: feel like its a last minute present to him for all he does...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont know labor and delivery was crazy busy last night.... they gave me fluids which slowed them down thank goodness...left with high blood pressure for me usually I'm around 109-110/60's but left with 129/87 and still having contractions every 10minutes, their on call doctor thinks it was dehydraton....I dont agree only because I have been drinking lots of fluids due to being sick anymore fluids I feel I would drown myself... :shrug: still uncomfortable but not in excruciating pain...think I am going to take nap...feeling pretty nauseous atm.


----------



## braijackava

Wow sammy. That sounds like a crazy night. Glad you are home and still preggo for now.
just got back from the doctor. Baby is measuring 38 weeks, so another growth scan next week. I got the strep b test and she checked my cervix. I was 1 cm dialated and 59 effaced. I don't know if that is good or normal for 35 weeks? Don't remember. My BP was higher than normal, but nothing scary yet. They did some blood tests just to be safe. And she is going to strip my membranes next tuesday! Excited for that, mabye i will go naturally. She said she will not let me go past 39 weeks, so 2 to 4 weeks at the most.


----------



## membas#1

Sammy :hugs: glad things settled down and hope things continue to be okay. Sounds scary tho.

Razor--congrats, she's Beautiful! What a surprise at 35+ weeks! Glad she's so healthy!

Haven't had a chance to read through all posts from last few days but hope you are all well :hugs: 

I'm a bit uncomfortable today but I think because of morning activities with DH :blush: and at doctors appointment today she decided to do a swab as I was noticing a very strong ammonia odor from below so she wanted to check for any infection--although she said all looks fine and she'll call if there's anything from the swab...but the pressure of the speculum with morning activities with DH--things are just kind of irritated and feel a lot of pressure in lady bits now. 

Doc appt was good otherwise...HB is great, baby was moving all around for doctor--she verified head down and it's her butt that is always moving from one side to the other as she was doing today at appt. Measurements all good, blood pressure 118/72, and weight gain so far at 17 pounds. All in all good checkup! On week to week now :happydance: getting so close :)

Starting perineum massage this week...started last night--slightly uncomfortable, but bearable. Had tried it once before early on so I would know what it felt like but starting routinely now.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## natty1985

Hiya everyone, 

Thanks for all your lovely messages,

Razor congratulations she is beautiful what a lovely name :)

Shells i too have to call labour ward at 9am to see if they have a bed and if they dont its a waiting game until they do, i understand your pain ive organised every last little thing today cleaning, and babies things i literally have nothing to do if we dont go in tomorrow its so annoying when you have made arrangements with children aswell. 

Im off to bed now ladies and ill call LW tomorrow and ill update you on my phone as to whats going on and when i go in and then after that ill text mumtoj if thats ok and hopefully she will be kind enough to update xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay natty- good luck getting in and getting baby out tomorrow! its crazy to me that you would have to still call and find a spot after its scheduled. im just supposed to show up at 7:30am. i guess it makes sense in case they are busy. you will be in my thoughts and prayers hun. try to get a good night sleep even though it might be hard with all the excitement. the other time i was induced it was hard to sleep all night and was up at 4-5am just giddy. walked around my kitchen table til i went in trying to go into labor last minute on my own :dohh: wont bother being silly this time, will save my energy.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
cant wait to see pics of the happy healthy baby! :baby: and hear how things went for you!


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck tomorrow Natty :hugs: will be thinking of you

:hugs: Sammy - scary stuff, glad you are ok!

Brai - good to hear your appt went well. hopefully your sweep does something!

Blessed - Sounds like a productive day... now GET SOME REST :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Natty--good luck tomorrow!!!! So exciting!


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck Natty!! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck for today Natty - will be thinking of you - hope you do get in soon - I also think that is crazy - our hospitals here just have to make a plan with beds if they are too busy they are not allowed to turn us away if its scheduled, but maybe thats cause it is less busy here - not sure what happens in public hospitals where it is very busy.

Sammy :hugs: sorry you are having such a rough time. Hope your BP stabilises. I am sure you can't wait to have baby out.

Melissa glad you are feeling energetic but don't overdo it!

My contractions finally died down somewhat at 00:30 this morning and I managed to get some sleep - was exhausted after everything yesterday. They have started up again this morning though not as intense as yesterday. Only 14 hours til I need to go in anyway, so not too bothered. Going to do some last minute things today and then hopefully get some rest before a long night tonight - can't imagine sleeping in hospital.


----------



## natty1985

I really hope they do let me in at 9am!!!

I have been tossing and turning all night but then thats nothing new as of late i am awake every hour anyway needing to wee !!

Finally gave in and got up at half 6 come downstairs and had some breakfast and fed the dog but i have done all of the housework so its spotless and there is nothing to do lol. I am going to have a mooch about on here and wait for OH to wake up and little man x


----------



## membas#1

yeah there is no way i'd be able to sleep knowing i was going in to have baby the next day...I'd be up pacing the entire night.


----------



## natty1985

membas#1 said:


> yeah there is no way i'd be able to sleep knowing i was going in to have baby the next day...I'd be up pacing the entire night.

I am counting down , i just wish i knew whether i could actually go in because all this could be for nothing, i might call them at 9am and they say sorry we have no beds today so have to wait yet another day ! x


----------



## membas#1

that would drive me nuts. i'm glad we dont have that process here...and i hope you get in when you call at 9am! fx'd for you :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good luck Natty xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

I'm excited for you nat! Good luck sweetie! X 

not long for tanikit either! X


----------



## MumtoJ

natty1985 said:


> Im off to bed now ladies and ill call LW tomorrow and ill update you on my phone as to whats going on and when i go in and then after that ill text mumtoj if thats ok and hopefully she will be kind enough to update xxx

Text away hun, I will update as soon as I can.

Managed to get some sleep last night with this cough & cold but have been up since 4. "working" from home this morning but need to go into the office for 11 for meetings through to 5 pm again. BOO


----------



## Shell'sAngels

good luck Natty, hope you get in!!! im hoping the same for me on friday! friday is a full moon too so im not sure if im gonna hahaha dont they say babies come on a full moon??


----------



## natty1985

Just rang girls and there are no beds so I'm awaiting a phone call but it defo won't b before lunch and prob not today x


----------



## 2nd time

37 weeks today


----------



## Nixilix

Oh no natty, thats crap xx hope they call very soon xx


----------



## 2nd time

hope you get your call soon natty put some music on and dance around the room might get things started naturaly


----------



## Nixilix

Well I'm off for a swim and lunch. Come on baby, make an appearance.


----------



## pinkycat

Argh natty i bet it's driving you mad! :hugs:
I was addmitted with laura to be induced cos of my BP but there was no beds on delivery so i had to wait on the ward for 2days :growlmad: it was awfull you have my sympathy xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh natty :-( sympathy here i hope a bed comes free soon! x


----------



## Tanikit

Natty :hugs: hope a bed becomes available soon and that they call you - do you know if there is a waiting list for the calls too?


----------



## 2nd time

just read a news paper artical that says if you conceve this week your babies birthday will be 11/11/11 lol too late for us though ladies


----------



## natty1985

hiya 

its been rescheduled until tomorrow now toobusy x


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty, if I were you don't wait for them to phone, give them a call and chase up.

ETA - sorry Natty we posted at the same time, now go and get some sleep as you were too excited last night and will probably do the same tonight - try and get some while you can.

2nd time, I wonder how many people get busy in the hopes of getting that date ... lol


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> hiya
> 
> its been rescheduled until tomorrow now toobusy x

poor you , try not to stress too much as you have no cleaning you could take a bath and pamper yourself a bit or come over to min and clean if it makes you feel better lol


----------



## Tanikit

Lol 2nd time - are you going to aim for a 12/12/12 baby then?


----------



## 2nd time

Tanikit said:


> Lol 2nd time - are you going to aim for a 12/12/12 baby then?

actually funny you should say that as we plan on trying for number 3 in jan 2012 lol


----------



## Shell'sAngels

aw Natty get yourself a nice clary sage bath lovely and rest up today x

i just dont feel right today ladies im not sure whats up with me feel really spaced out and im worrying again this babies been so quiet!! might get checked out again later!


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> aw Natty get yourself a nice clary sage bath lovely and rest up today x
> 
> i just dont feel right today ladies im not sure whats up with me feel really spaced out and im worrying again this babies been so quiet!! might get checked out again later!

thats only natural for you to get worried give baby a poke or wobble your tummy that normaly mae my bump go mad


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell'sAngels said:


> aw Natty get yourself a nice clary sage bath lovely and rest up today x
> 
> i just dont feel right today ladies im not sure whats up with me feel really spaced out and im worrying again this babies been so quiet!! might get checked out again later!

Shell, are you finding the clarey sage doing anything???

If your at all not happy pop down to be checked, the stress of worrying wont do either of you any good. But mine definately has longer more distinct quiet times and then specific moving times but it can be hours when I don't really feel any movements, but I can usually find a bit of him and feel a pulse or get a sleepy response or practice breathing things that tell me alls ok.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Ladies, 

Well, we've survived the initial days after Dad's passing with I think as much grace as was possible. Thank you to ALL who sent prayers and good thoughts our way, each one is appreciated! I definitely feel God is carrying me through all this, even if at times I feel like I'm barely surviving  The funeral went well Sunday, my visiting aunt went home yesterday (it was great to see her and visit and talk about Dad) and now we are trying, as much as possible, to settle back into a bit of a routine for however many weeks we have left before baby arrives. We are 36+3 now, so hopefully it won't be long before our little guy appears! Hugs to each of you and I will catch up and post over the next few days. 

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- hope he gets to moving! it scares me too, but like cathryn said mine has hours where he doesnt. im supposed to go in for non-stress tests when he is not moving for a while, just dont know how long to wait. usually by the time i start to really worry, he goes nuts.

natty- thats just crap. i know just by having another one it must be hard to have constant "just in case" care set up for him. i hope you get in soon. and now your down a nights sleep thinking about whats to come and wondering if you will get in. hope you get some sleep tonight or your gonna be spent by the time you are able to go in and get started! maybe you can get a nap in today? 

2ndtime- yay for full term!

tanikit- i hope you either go into labor real soon, or at least all these contractions are making good progress for your induction.

i have an appt for a check today and a non-stress test on baby. will be going over induction too. i slept all of 3-4 hours last night, i guess whatever gives us energy to nest wasnt done with me by bedtime.:growlmad:


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- we must have been posting at the same time. im glad you are doing as good as could be expected. i will still be praying for you and your family. take some comfort that he is in good hands now and you will see him again one day! xoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

:blush:i have back ache yehh i thin hope it might be the start of somthing plus tmi alert my pants and trousers are wet hp i didnt just pee myself lol


----------



## Tanikit

Angela :hugs: think I missed your post about your Dad. Thinking of you and praying for your family.

Shell's like the others my baby also has busy and quiet times - if I am worried I will push her gently and she usually moves back - if it has been a long time then I will drink something sweet and very cold and she usually wakes up properly. I have got worried a few times but have always managed to get her going then.

Have found today very stressful. My mother and I have been fighting a lot - probably my hormones but also because if I mention anything about being anxious/nervous she says: And does worrying help? rather than being a bit more understanding. Some days I can deal with this, today I couldn't and have burst into tears a few times. Think I am more stressed than I realised and trying to remember that baby will be here soon so I stay excited too.

DH brought home a funny baby game on his phone and DD is having fun playing it so there are at least sounds of a laughing, crying, burping, drinking (though never sleeping) baby now - it will drive me nuts in time, but its cute now.

DH is cooking supper tonight then I must put DD down and then off to the hospital - will try to get someone to update for me, otherwise will write when I get back.

To all of you who are having a baby in the next few days good luck - will be thinking of you (tried writing everyone's name but kept forgetting one each time I tried so excuse me for not mentioning you all)


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- sorry your having a rough time hun. with everything going on with you having contractions and getting prepared for being induced you have every right to be as emotional/hormonal as it takes to get through all of it. my heart goes out to you. its not easy to be in pain and on top of that have so much else to think about. hang in there hun, will be over soon!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Best of luck tanikit for tonight! Xx

Angela sorry about your dad xx


----------



## msarkozi

Natty - that really sucks! I hope tomorrow goes quickly and smoothly for you!

Angela - :hugs:

2ndTime - I hope this is it for you

Melissa - good luck with your appt today. 

Tanikit - good luck tonight!!!


----------



## razorhips

2nd time said:


> razorhips said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your messages, here is a pic of Matilda with Daddy.
> 
> wow shes beautiful well done how was the labourClick to expand...

Thanks 2nd time! Labour was good, overall it was about 6.5 hours and I managed on gas and air. I had an episiotomy at the end to help out but no need for forceps/ventous so I was pleased.


----------



## 2nd time

razorhips said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorhips said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your messages, here is a pic of Matilda with Daddy.
> 
> wow shes beautiful well done how was the labourClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks 2nd time! Labour was good, overall it was about 6.5 hours and I managed on gas and air. I had an episiotomy at the end to help out but no need for forceps/ventous so I was pleased.Click to expand...

hope your healingwell and remembering to tae some time out for you


----------



## Nixilix

Well done April x


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone.

Sorry your appt was rescheduled till tomorrow Natty - will it be the same procedure where you have to call to see if there is a bed and potentially be told not today again? 

:hugs: Angela and tanikit! 

Im very tired today - i didn't sleep great. But other than that all is well.


----------



## natty1985

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: everyone.
> 
> Sorry your appt was rescheduled till tomorrow Natty - will it be the same procedure where you have to call to see if there is a bed and potentially be told not today again?
> 
> :hugs: Angela and tanikit!
> 
> Im very tired today - i didn't sleep great. But other than that all is well.

Yes im afraid so, i have to call again at 9am and same process again so they could potentially say no beds again today and do the same at 9am friday , basically have to wait now until they can fit me in.

Apparently they have a list of inductions to get through obv im at the bottom as i am today and they have a back log and have to prioritise and my consultant booked me in from 37-38 weeks so i could potentially have to wait until next week ! PANTS


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls 

Thanks!.... he has been super quiet all day, i was all ready to go up get checked when dh came home from work then he decided to wake up obviously and now wont stop moving!!! lol the monkey!!
I still dont feel right though feel really odd today god knows whats going on! hoping that i go in friday like planned although dreading it like Natty that we get put off! 
Clary sage - not sure if it is or isnt doing much but it is very relaxing and im feeling so chilled out after a bath!


----------



## msarkozi

has anyone been induced with cervidil before? I found out that's what they will be using on me


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> has anyone been induced with cervidil before? I found out that's what they will be using on me


Yeh i was induced the same way with number 1 x


----------



## msarkozi

how did it work for you Natty? the lady told me that it is inserted for 12 hours and it works for some people, and some people still have nothing happening after 12 hours.....I have no idea if I am even dilated or effacing at all because that has never been checked.....just wondering if I should maybe be doing something before Tuesday to help speed up the process of the cervidil?!


----------



## natty1985

msarkozi said:


> how did it work for you Natty? the lady told me that it is inserted for 12 hours and it works for some people, and some people still have nothing happening after 12 hours.....I have no idea if I am even dilated or effacing at all because that has never been checked.....just wondering if I should maybe be doing something before Tuesday to help speed up the process of the cervidil?!

It was good and worked for me i had it at half ten in the morning and by 2pm i was contracting , they checked me at 6pm and managed to break my waters as i was 3cm , heavy labour started about 8pm and i had Finley at 10:30pm x


----------



## blessedmomma

natty- that sounds pretty stressful on you. i know it will be hard to sleep every night your waiting to see and by the time they get around to you, you could be exhausted! i hope tomorrow is the day for you hun and that you dont get too stressed in the process. :hugs:

melissa- i have only been induced with pitocin. worked great though. i have heard cervidil works good too but have no clue as to how well. 

shells- i hope baby is ok! i had an appt today with a non-stress test and he wasnt moving. his hb was great though and my Ob told me if he doesnt move for 2 hrs straight to go to l&d immediately.

got checked today and am now 3cm dilated and 80% effaced. things are moving along nicely and OB says i might not make it to monday. if i do, she says it should be a pretty quick and easy labor. cervix is very very soft and she could feel my baby's head. he is right up against my cervix. she joked that by the time i get to 10 cm she will be in a hurry to get there cuz he will be out in no time, yay! have been having a lot cramps and BH since she checked me, OUCH!


----------



## 2nd time

well still got back ache getting worse i thin but still not sure anything is happening might just be wishful thinking


----------



## msarkozi

I hope I work like that too Natty. I really don't want to have to go stay in the hotel and hang out until something starts happening. She said I will be hooked up to the machine for half an hour before they insert it to make sure there is no stress, and then I will be hooked up for about an hour and a half afterwards as well to monitor. 

that's great Melissa. I hope he comes on Friday still :)


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- i hope it works out good for you. i have heard good things about how well it works. hopefully things will move right along and they can just keep you there til delivery.


----------



## msarkozi

oh god I hope so! I reserved a hotel room for OH for 2 nights, and we are hoping we don't have to stay any longer then that. It will be nice to vacate baby, everyone be healthy, and then to come home and start getting settled into a routine


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa-i agree hun! 

2ndtime- hope things are moving along for you. :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Hi guys just to update you the hospital called and asked me to go in so we have just arrived and I am waiting for a midwife to come and see me x


----------



## membas#1

Yay Natty--was sorry to hear you had to wait, but glad you are in now. Best of luck, and can't wait to hear!


----------



## readynwilling

Good to hear Natty!! Good Luck - were thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Is anyone else annoyed by this...

ME: "I'm really tired today as I slept like crap last night and I'm trying to put in a full day of work"
RANDOM COWORKER/PERSON: "Well get used to it, cuz you'll definitely be tired when baby comes" or "that's just baby getting you ready for when she arrives"

ME IN MY HEAD: No shit. That doesn't help me today though does it?

Argh! A little sympathy goes a long ways sometimes....

I just ate some peanut M&Ms...that helped :)


----------



## msarkozi

yah Natty!!!! Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Membas, I get so annoyed when people keep telling me that too! Like you were thinking, no shit!!


----------



## readynwilling

membas#1 said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by this...
> 
> ME: "I'm really tired today as I slept like crap last night and I'm trying to put in a full day of work"
> RANDOM COWORKER/PERSON: "Well get used to it, cuz you'll definitely be tired when baby comes" or "that's just baby getting you ready for when she arrives"
> 
> ME IN MY HEAD: No shit. That doesn't help me today though does it?
> 
> Argh! A little sympathy goes a long ways sometimes....
> 
> I just ate some peanut M&Ms...that helped :)

I hear this ALL the time! Some M&M's would be good LOL


----------



## membas#1

yeah--and today a guy that said it to me...he recently became a dad last year...but really--I could have done without his input....it was almost as if he was laughing at me saying i was never gonna sleep again, get used to BLAH BLAH BLAH....and i wasn't complaining to him really. He asked how i was, i said tired...he said you just wait, i said "i've had pregnancy insomnia on and off my entire pregnancy" and he just went on and on with laughter about how i was gonna have to get used to it...

yeah dude, you aren't growing a baby and not sleeping and working 40 hours a week (and still trying to be a good wife, friend, etc..to others around)...so THERE!


----------



## readynwilling

^^ Exactly!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay natty!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: cant wait to hear how it went and see some pics!

membas- i know exactly what you mean. sorry you had to put up with that at work:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Membas! I would have punched him!


----------



## membas#1

definitely took some self control to just walk away and go about my day--funny thing is i really like this person but men just shouldn't really try to go down this road with a tired pregnant woman--plain and simple. wonder if he didn't learn much when his wife was pregnant :haha:


----------



## braijackava

Sorry haven't had time to catch up. I have been sooooo annoyed and just in a bad mood today. I think it rubbed off on the hubby too. 
Good luck Natty!


----------



## blessedmomma

membas#1 said:


> definitely took some self control to just walk away and go about my day--funny thing is i really like this person but men just shouldn't really try to go down this road with a tired pregnant woman--plain and simple. wonder if he didn't learn much when his wife was pregnant :haha:

i feel kinda sorry for his wife already without even knowing her. my DH knows how it is very well staying up with a newborn and how hard that is, but still has sympathy for lack of sleep now, especially while we are 9 months pregnant and completely uncomfortable on top of not sleeping, having BH, pressure, aches, pains, heartburn, etc.


----------



## msarkozi

you said it Melissa. I know OH doesn't fully understand, but he has been pretty good. There are some things he still needs to learn though that would really make things easier for me. I was watching Bringing Home Baby yesterday, and he was watching it as well, and I think him seeing that made him realize just how much work this is going to be once the baby is here.


----------



## natty1985

Thanks everyone I've had my first pessary about two hours ago now soooo tired it's 2:45am here and I'm shattered so is oh bless him x


----------



## msarkozi

hope it works quickly for you Natty!


----------



## blessedmomma

msarkozi said:


> you said it Melissa. I know OH doesn't fully understand, but he has been pretty good. There are some things he still needs to learn though that would really make things easier for me. I was watching Bringing Home Baby yesterday, and he was watching it as well, and I think him seeing that made him realize just how much work this is going to be once the baby is here.

i hear ya hun! i dont think anyone man or woman fully understands how hard it is unless you have been here, but a little compassion goes a long way! im glad your OH got to see one of those shows, its an eye opener for sure.


----------



## msarkozi

I think that's why I have been watching them too in the last few days...just so I can get a better perspective. I know it's going to be rough, but I don't think you actually know until you are there yourself....


----------



## Nixilix

Push natty! Well not yet but you know what I mean! Hope all is goin well!! Xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yay good luck Natty, hoping i will be joining ya in the morning! ... well not literally with ya but in myself!! x


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> yay good luck Natty, hoping i will be joining ya in the morning! ... well not literally with ya but in myself!! x

good luc sweetheart hope they tae you in i still have pains every 5-7min irregular and not too painful yet, going to consultant at ten so might get checed out then


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty, so glad they have taken you in, shame its when neither you or OH have had any sleep. Hope things are progressing well & we have news soon.


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> yay good luck Natty, hoping i will be joining ya in the morning! ... well not literally with ya but in myself!! x
> 
> good luc sweetheart hope they tae you in i still have pains every 5-7min irregular and not too painful yet, going to consultant at ten so might get checed out thenClick to expand...

Hope you get some news at the consultant appointment & things are starting to happen for you


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck today 2nd time.

No movement cathryn? Non for me :(


----------



## MumtoJ

Nixilix said:


> Good luck today 2nd time.
> 
> No movement cathryn? Non for me :(

Still having regular painful tightenings but not progressing, bubs still moving happily so just letting things be for the moment. Hoping to get rid of this cold before anything progresses as I am so tired and grumpy. This morning I had a big sneeze and either wet myself or had a gush of waters, went to the loo and couldn't wee so it might have been some waters, have put a pad on to keep track. At work at the moment so if it was my waters and they do decide to go it could provide some entertainment for everyone lol...

Just taking each day as it comes - knowing my luck I'll go to 42 weeks and have to be induced!!!


ETA: - just had a text from Natty - she has had a couple of niggles but nothing serious yet - says the beds are very uncomfortable lol I will update as and when I hear anything.


----------



## Nixilix

Waters going at work!! Haha! Thatd be hilarious! X


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> has anyone been induced with cervidil before? I found out that's what they will be using on me

I had cervidal with Edward. I was still "thick" at 41 weeks so I had cervidil 2x. I went in on Friday, was monitored, have cervidil inserted, was monitored again, sent home. Back pain started that night (didn't know it was early labour). Went in Saturday, still wasn't ripe enough so had 2nd cervidil inserted, was monitored, sent home, more back pain.

Came in on Sunday, broke my water, true labour started. Had an epi sometime that evening and allowed them to start the drip to speed labour at that point, had E at 4:56am on Monday at exactly 42 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

thats quite a long labor codegirl! hope things go quicker this time :hugs:

natty- hope things are moving along, you are a trooper!

cathryn- i hope you are feeling better before labor is fully underway. sounds like you could be starting though. sooo hoping you dont have to wait til 42 weeks and be induced :wacko:

2ndtime could be starting for you!!

afm- i had contractions that were pretty painful for a while yesterday, then just stopped. i started to time them and they were very irregular and varying in intensity. woke up at 4am this morning, couldnt fall back to sleep. had some cramps so told DH to keep his phone close. he has two big meetings today, so hopefully if something does happen it wont be during those. its his last day for the next 19 days at least. his paternity leave starts at 4:30pm, yay! might take off some vacation days after that if we need to, but probably will save them.

was thinking of doing some acupressure, supposed to get things started within 48 hours. not sure if i want to do that or wait til monday though. this weekend my girls will be gone so might be good??? last time i did acupressure in pregnancy i did it all day and contractions started the next day.


----------



## 2nd time

still got pains but nothing happening for real lol oh well not to wory


----------



## braijackava

Wow all these babies being induced and people having labor symptoms! Weren't we all just 20 something weeks the other day? That's what it feels like anyways. Nothing going on here. Just rolled over and over all night and am very thirsty. Hubbys bday is tomorrow. Having dinner and cake with the kids, then going out alone on Sat. I suddenly feel very not pregnant, well as much as you can with all the discomforts i still have. Its like life has frozen?


----------



## 2nd time

midwife made me laugh she said if i get a bloody show or stong reg contractions to go straight in , nooo i was planning on staying home or going shopping like i need telling to go in if labour starts lol


----------



## pinkycat

Good luck natty.

Angela massive :hugs: 

Had a rubbish couple of days. Hospital last night with major headache and probs with my vision, was eventually let home as long as i went in 1st thing today. Bp is up and down and my legs up to my knees have swollen up and protein in my urine but they still want to do c-section on the 28th :wacko: They are going to send a mw to see me every other day, urrgh im sooooo ready to have this baby.

I hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## blessedmomma

chrissie- i cant believe they arent gonna do something! sounds like your getting pre-eclampsia, not good for baby or you! at least they are gonna see you every other day. maybe if things dont get better they will do something to get you in earlier. :hugs:

2ndtime- lol that made me laugh, so true! :lol:

i have started some acupressure today. supposed to take minutes to 48 hours to start labor. the only other time i tried it i did it all day and went into labor at 5:30am the next morning. im not gonna do it near as much as i did it then but i figure every now and then today and maybe more tomorrow.


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> chrissie- i cant believe they arent gonna do something! sounds like your getting pre-eclampsia, not good for baby or you! at least they are gonna see you every other day. maybe if things dont get better they will do something to get you in earlier. :hugs:
> 
> 2ndtime- lol that made me laugh, so true! :lol:
> 
> i have started some acupressure today. supposed to take minutes to 48 hours to start labor. the only other time i tried it i did it all day and went into labor at 5:30am the next morning. im not gonna do it near as much as i did it then but i figure every now and then today and maybe more tomorrow.

were do you press to start labour lol i need this


----------



## Shell'sAngels

whats acupressure? x


----------



## msarkozi

wow, there are going to be quite a few babies born soon. I can't believe all the labour symptoms everyone is having. I am not having any at all anymore :( I have a feeling I will be like Codegirl's labour! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm having NOTHING here too! I suppose I still have 2 wks til due date but still!! 

Have just discussed with OH that we will try jiggy tonight. Not that Im up for it! Then tomorrow will bounce.


----------



## msarkozi

I tried asking OH last night to help me out with speeding things up, but he refuses, so I am getting frustrated at it. I've tried explaining to him that his semen only helps to ripen the cervix, it's not actually going to make me go into labour, unless I am already at that point! I really want his help to speed up the induction, so I don't have to have an extremely long labour :wacko:


----------



## Nixilix

That's what I said! It won't make menage in labour if I'm not ready just help to make things a better environment! 

He said he will cause I've done all the hard work. 

Then he told me he is so proud of my baby cooking and he will be so proud I gave birth to his daughter. Arghhh.... Just get poking lol!!


----------



## Nixilix

P.s hope nat and bronwyn are doing well! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

https://ezinearticles.com/?Acupress...essure-Points-to-Help-Induce-Birth&id=1663384

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/acupressure-points-to-induce-labor.html

https://www.suite101.com/content/pressure-points-to-induce-labor-a11492

here are some sites that explain it better than i can. i used the one that is in the webbing between thumb and index finger. and a little bit by my ankle. i wouldnt start it til your really ready. i thought it would take a week or so even though it says minutes to 48 hrs. i started at 37+5 and went into labor and had my first at 37+6. i seriously did it all day though too.


----------



## blessedmomma

Nixilix said:


> That's what I said! It won't make menage in labour if I'm not ready just help to make things a better environment!
> 
> He said he will cause I've done all the hard work.
> 
> Then he told me he is so proud of my baby cooking and he will be so proud I gave birth to his daughter. Arghhh.... Just get poking lol!!

LOL LOL LOL i had to read that to my hubby, made him laugh too. i honestly believe that he is the reason why i am dilated to 3cm and effaced 80% already. but this isnt our first so he knows it wont start labor just get things ready.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Rach! I am glad you were able to convince hubby to give in. 

I think I am going to check out those articles Melissa! Maybe I can get something going from those. Thanks!


----------



## blessedmomma

good luck melissa! i have only used it once but it worked for me. i dont know anyone else who has tried it so i cant say it works every time or for everyone. but i am thinking it would be nice this time to get something started over the weekend while we are down to 2 kids instead of 4. of course im not going to focus on it like i did the first time since i already know that monday will be the latest for me.


----------



## Nixilix

Haha! I do have random back niggles but not hurting just a wave. Hope dtd helps. I'll be thinking I'm in labour all day tomorrow!!

Baby Is still so active so I take it that's a sign she's happy and not ready to come out... Does it slow down before labour


----------



## blessedmomma

i have heard that baby can switch whatever they had been doing as a sign of early labor, like if they are active- slowing down, or if they are quiet- getting active all of a sudden. i cant say i remember with any of mine if they have acted any different. not to say they havent, i just cant remember. 

hope dtd helps hun, it sure cant make things any worse! im glad i dont have to tell my hubby twice to get busy. ~ of course he knows that its about to be 4-6 weeks without too so he is trying to get all he can for now, LOL!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well im hoping im ready for induction tomorrow, the past 2 weeks me and dh have done the deed every other night sometimes 2 in a row if i was feeling up for it lol... evening primrose and raspberry leaf tea tabs since 35 weeks and bouncing loads on my ball.... just hoping im dilated and they can just break my waters in the morning!! 
Just praying we get in 2moro, kids are all packed to go to my sisters and im all shaved and ready hahaha.... just need to phone up at 7.30am now and hope they have a bed!
I have pinkycat's phone number so i shall update her with any news guys!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Shell'sAngels said:


> well im hoping im ready for induction tomorrow, the past 2 weeks me and dh have done the deed every other night sometimes 2 in a row if i was feeling up for it lol... evening primrose and raspberry leaf tea tabs since 35 weeks and bouncing loads on my ball.... just hoping im dilated and they can just break my waters in the morning!!
> Just praying we get in 2moro, kids are all packed to go to my sisters and im all shaved and ready hahaha.... just need to phone up at 7.30am now and hope they have a bed!
> I have pinkycat's phone number so i shall update her with any news guys!!

wow lady! you are more than ready, your my hero!!! :winkwink: i hope they have a bed for you, that would suck to wait. 

wonder how natty is doing???? hopefully contractions are well under way!!

and tanikit too!!! i hope things are moving right along for her too!!


----------



## pinkycat

Good luck shell. i will keep my phone with me.
Hope natty is doing ok aswell

ETA is tanikit being induced today?


----------



## rottpaw

membas#1 said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by this...
> 
> ME: "I'm really tired today as I slept like crap last night and I'm trying to put in a full day of work"
> RANDOM COWORKER/PERSON: "Well get used to it, cuz you'll definitely be tired when baby comes" or "that's just baby getting you ready for when she arrives"
> 
> ME IN MY HEAD: No shit. That doesn't help me today though does it?
> 
> Argh! A little sympathy goes a long ways sometimes....
> 
> I just ate some peanut M&Ms...that helped :)

I'm with you! :grr: if one more person tells me "Oh, sleep now and rest whenevr you can because you won't get much more time to do that" I am going to smack somebody. It would be great if I *could* rest, but hello... 36+ weeks pregnant, still working basically full time, acid reflux, hip/SPD pain, wacky weather (so it's hot one night in our room and then cold the next) and the list goes on...


----------



## msarkozi

All the baby pictures that we are going to be seeing in the next while are going to be great! 

I am hoping that is true Melissa....my little man has always been quiet, and now he is quite active. I still think he is going to be lazy like his dad though and not come on his own without the induction :haha: 

Good Luck Shell!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> well im hoping im ready for induction tomorrow, the past 2 weeks me and dh have done the deed every other night sometimes 2 in a row if i was feeling up for it lol... evening primrose and raspberry leaf tea tabs since 35 weeks and bouncing loads on my ball.... just hoping im dilated and they can just break my waters in the morning!!
> Just praying we get in 2moro, kids are all packed to go to my sisters and im all shaved and ready hahaha.... just need to phone up at 7.30am now and hope they have a bed!
> I have pinkycat's phone number so i shall update her with any news guys!!
> 
> wow lady! you are more than ready, your my hero!!! :winkwink: i hope they have a bed for you, that would suck to wait.
> 
> wonder how natty is doing???? hopefully contractions are well under way!!
> 
> and tanikit too!!! i hope things are moving right along for her too!!Click to expand...


Definitely good luck to all who are being induced or going in!! I am jealous LOL! 

:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Me too ange! I wana punch them!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Rach!


----------



## 2nd time

right blessed i am pressing my had like crazy how har to pinch and how long to do it for ?? oh well press press going to get dh to give me a service later lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

wow alot of inductions...cant wait for all the baby pics to start flowing in...:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol ladies! you would think people would be smarter than to cross a pregnant woman, especially 9 months along!
 
tanikit is getting induced today. we had three in a row...

natty-wed, tanikit- thurs, and shells- fri

cant wait to see pics too!!!!

lol 2ndtime! i think you do it for a few minutes and rest a few minutes unless you have contractions right away. then you rest during contractions. i did it a lot the day before my DD came, but she was my first and didnt have much else to do. i started some this morning but havent done much since. hope your DH gives you some "service" tonight :haha: im ok with a break for a minute. its not even fun anymore, starting to feel like work hehe!


----------



## MumtoJ

Evening ladies, I had a text from Natty a bit earlier but have been putting DS to bed. So sorry for the delay.

At about 5:30 UK time she was having niggles but nothing serious, if nothing really happening by 1 ish they were going to check her and see if they could break her waters, if not do another pessary & wait another 6 hrs. If they go with the breaking her waters they will give her time to start contracting on her own and then try a drip. If the do another pessary and nothing happens they will look to do a c-section.

I have just sent her another text as Im not sure if she wants things posting on Facebook so would ask until she says that no one comment on facebook in case she wants to announce things herself - thanks

ETA - just heard back from Natty, she would ask that we *don't *comment on Facebook.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

blessedmomma said:


> https://ezinearticles.com/?Acupress...essure-Points-to-Help-Induce-Birth&id=1663384
> 
> https://www.buzzle.com/articles/acupressure-points-to-induce-labor.html
> 
> https://www.suite101.com/content/pressure-points-to-induce-labor-a11492
> 
> here are some sites that explain it better than i can. i used the one that is in the webbing between thumb and index finger. and a little bit by my ankle. i wouldnt start it til your really ready. i thought it would take a week or so even though it says minutes to 48 hrs. i started at 37+5 and went into labor and had my first at 37+6. i seriously did it all day though too.

so literally you just rub that webby bit between your fingers?.... 
I cant reach my ankles for that other bit!!! lol


----------



## blessedmomma

yep shells that is exactly what i did with my first! i did it all day for a day, as much as i could remember to do it. i keep forgetting today, but am gonna do some tonight. and try to have hubby do my ankles tonight. i cant hold my breath long enough to find my ankles either:haha:

good luck tomorrow hun!!!! im gonna be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks im just praying they have a bed... its a full moon 2moro too so babies normally come out!!! lol


----------



## readynwilling

Excited for Natty, tanikit and shell's!!! 

I still don't want anything to happen till march 1st. I have a 4 day weekend now :wohoo: and then 4 working days, then im off!!


----------



## blessedmomma

i started doing some acupressure and then realized i want to be induced. my Dh missed the last birth cuz it was midnight and he had to go home to be with the kids. it was dec 09 and they had a big H1N1 scare and wouldnt let kids under 12 in l&d. this time he will have to take our little ones home to sleep so dont want to start contractions in the afternoon and chance him missing it. if i can wait to get induced at 7:30am i have a better chance of him being there this time. i dont think i want to do anything to jeopardize him missing it especially considering im at higher risk for c-section from low fluid. i think i might just take it easy til monday, LOL!


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies, I have a question. Am hoping some of you are still on this evening. Since about 6 this evening, I've been having what I'm guessing are contractions. I'm not positive, since it's my first and I don't really feel like I know exactly what they feel like. But I've definitely had BH's before and these are not the same. This is more like the tightening you get with a BH, but combined with period-like cramps/pain that comes and goes. Going on about 3 hours now. A warm bath felt great but has not stopped them (like normally would with BH). Could it be the beginning of labor? Should I just try to go to bed like I normally would and go by whether I can sleep through it? Any help is appreciated because I feel like I don't know exactly what I'm supposed to be watching for, but something is definitely happening that hasn't before. 

THanks in advance!


----------



## readynwilling

Angela - im here, but i don't know cause this is my first too.... Are the contractions consistant? or are they fairly irregular?


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Sara, 

They've been fairly regular and I would say last maybe 45 seconds to a minute, but then again I feel like I'm not sure what point I should start timing them (like what's the beginning and what's the end of the contraction). They don't feel like the tightness ever really relaxes completely, though the period-ish pain definitely comes and goes. There is also a bit of sharper pain (mostly on the sides). It was on the right kind of during each contraction but is now on the left. :shrug:


----------



## readynwilling

I would start timing the period pains from the start of one pain to the the start of the next pain. You are looking for them to be the same amount of time apart. Its not the length of the contraction that needs to be regular, more the amount of time between them.


----------



## rottpaw

Okay will try that. Thanks!


----------



## braijackava

Its weird that i logged on and this is what you guys are talking about. I have been having the same thing all day. They were really irregular at first, but i was laying in bed with hubby for about an hour and had three good ones. Same thing, BH like tightenings plus period like cramps and back pain. I have had three kids before, but i was induced each time and don't really remember the beginning contractions. Then me and hubby DTD, it was his bday present haha. And i had like one long rock hard tummy contraction right after that seemed to last like 3 min. Just relaxing now and drank a glass of water. We will see what happens.
but yes angela they sound like either contractions or painful BHs . I would just keep and eye and start timing them.


----------



## readynwilling

If you are worried go get checked hun. :hugs: Im off to bed, try to rest!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies. If I can't sleep I'll be on here while I clock them LOL! Brai if we are headed for the finish line then good luck to both of us! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Angela - and you were just saying earlier that you were jealous, lol! Now you might be in labour yourself...yah!!! 

It's kinda funny how quickly things change, as I have been feeling wet down there since this afternoon, and started getting crampy again myself. I have no idea WTF is going on, other then it is screwing with my head :haha: I noticed the fluid on my liner is different from what I normally have.......we are hoping this is the start of something happening, otherwise we are still waiting until Tuesday. OH swears I am going to go into labour tomorrow though because of the full moon......


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Melissa! Things can definitely change quickly! I'm going to finish packing my bag (just in case) and then I'll check back in. So far, as best I can tell, what I am experiencing is about 6 minutes apart. 

They told me to go in when contractions last at least 1 minute, and are 5 minutes apart, for at least 1 hour. I don't know what it means if they are 6 minutes apart but last a lot longer than 1 minute. :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

I have no idea either :shrug: I hope this is it for you Angela!


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you! Me too! I went ahead and finished packing my bag so we will be ready if things ramp up overnight. 

Are you just having cramps, or any contractions? I would think mine was just cramps except I can see and feel the contractions.


----------



## blessedmomma

angela sounds like it could be the start of something to me. but even having kids before you just dont know. i had that for over an hour yesterday and then it just went away. i did do some meditating and relaxing and thats when it subsided, but i would think with real labor it wont matter much how relaxed you try to get. since you took a bath and its still coming i would say it probably is. i would say to rest, but yeah right huh! i hope this is it and i will be praying for you! maybe you should go in and get checked??? if it were me i would. i never listen to the "rule" of when to go in. if you are in labor and change is being made, they will keep you. just know if you go in they will check you right away and make you stay hooked up for probably at least an hour to see if you are dilating.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Blessed! 

The one thing I have not yet tried is laying down. I think I will go ahead and get ready for bed and see if laying down for an hour or so makes any difference. I figure if it subsides I will probably be able to sleep and if not, maybe I can get a nap before things get really interesting  We'll be packed and ready so all we have to do is grab the bags and go, and we're 1/2 hour from the hospital if we go in the middle of the night. 

I'll take my iPod and keep you guys updated one way or the other! Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay i hope this is it! my sis had suggested to me once that her dr said to take tylenol and if it settles down it was false labor and if it keeps up its the real thing. i havent tried it, but i know i was having some cramps after having my membranes stripped once and went to bed anyways. when i woke up it was after 3 am and i was definitely having contractions and was bleeding. had my DD2 that morning.

i hope you are able to get some sleep. if its labor you will need the extra energy! 
:hugs2: cant wait to hear!!!


----------



## membas#1

I had a period of cramping yesterday--feels like period cramps. I've had them on and off for the last few weeks with increasing frequency and intensity at times...they don't hurt just kind of make me uncomfortable. If i wasn't pregnant though i'd be running to the bathroom looking for my period! I told my doctor i had been having those and then this week at my appt i reported to her i'd been having more, but for me nothing about them is regular--yesterday was the closest i got to noticing any kind of pattern and they were only happening about once an hour for about 4-5 hours...nothing major. Figure it's just things prepping and some BH stuff for me since nothing ever progressed. 

Today worked 11 hours on my feet--left home at 8:30am got home at 7:30pm. YUCK. It was a good day and I held up okay but my feet and legs are TIRED! I'm surprised I don't have swollen feet or ankles, but so far so good. Baby sitting a bit lower today so lots of sudden cervix vaginal pains, but fortunately they are quick--just take me by surprise! 

I setup a poll at expectnet.com for my family and friends to guess the due date and birth weight/length of the baby--most have guessed i'll be late, some guessed right on time and a few guesses of early--will be fun to see who is right! :)

Hope inductions are going well and hope those wondering if they are starting labor get their answer soon :) I personally don't want mine to come early--just cuz i kind of need to make it through a couple more weeks of work and am not quite ready at home :haha: but if i get more cramping episodes that develop any kind of pattern then I'll be high tailing it into gear to get some stuff finished up! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes i cant imagine working 11 hrs right now membas!! bet it feels good to be home getting comfy

im sure all those pains are doing some good. it all has a purpose.:hugs:

i really wanted mine to make it to march, but thats just not possible now. im glad we have pretty much everything ready. DH needs to get the rest of our groceries so we dont have to worry about it come monday.


----------



## codegirl

rottpaw said:


> Okay ladies, I have a question. Am hoping some of you are still on this evening. Since about 6 this evening, I've been having what I'm guessing are contractions. I'm not positive, since it's my first and I don't really feel like I know exactly what they feel like. But I've definitely had BH's before and these are not the same. This is more like the tightening you get with a BH, but combined with period-like cramps/pain that comes and goes. Going on about 3 hours now. A warm bath felt great but has not stopped them (like normally would with BH). Could it be the beginning of labor? Should I just try to go to bed like I normally would and go by whether I can sleep through it? Any help is appreciated because I feel like I don't know exactly what I'm supposed to be watching for, but something is definitely happening that hasn't before.
> 
> THanks in advance!

Here are some info from my cheat sheet from my Doula... maybe it will help


*Pre-Labour Phase*
Tightening or cramps
Fades with time
Length short or long
Can speak through them even if a bit painful
Can lose mucous plug

*Early Labour Phase*
Longer and stronger
Do not fade in bath
Audible breathing
Cannot talk thru
2+ in 10 minutes
30-45 seconds long

Go to Hospital if water breaks or regular strong contractions (2 in 10 minutes) or baby not moving or positive for GBS

*Active Labour Phase*
Regular and strong
definitely cannot talk thru contraction
3-4 in 10 minutes
60+ seconds long


Hope that helps a bit


----------



## membas#1

thanks blessed...it does feel good to be home...i'm in bed and comfy but kind of hungry but too damn tired to get out of bed...i'm sure i'll have to pee soon so figure that'll get me up and i can get a snack before i go to sleep...just hope i sleep well...

oh and have had some more period like cramps since i've been laying in bed tonight--and a few today have hurt in my rectum (ouch, not nice).


----------



## rottpaw

Well ladies I'm back up. I slept from about 11:15-1:15, but could not get comfy enough to go back to sleep. so I thought I would get up for a while and see if the timing has changed any. 

They are definitely still coming but I'm still struggling to identify the beginning, middle and end of each one. Once I figure out if they are any closer together I will call my doc. The good news is if we go to the hospital overnight we can get there pretty quickly, but if we wait till anytime after 5 am it will be about an hour and a half trip till rush hour ends around 10:30 am. The joys of living in the suburbs! So I am not inclined to wait past then unless the doc expressly says it's okay to do that. 

Code, thanks for the chart - that helps a bit. I do have most of the "early" signs except that I have not had any that I could not speak through. Hmm. Not sure if that means they just aren't that intense yet. They are nothing I can't tolerate so far, but it's the regularity and timing that makes me wonder. I definitely have never had any episodes of BH that were painful like this nor any that lasted this long. This has been going for 7 hours now. I'm hoping it's the early phase!

:hugs: all!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sounds promising rottpaw


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont know what happened to my ticker it metamorphsed (sp?) into webpage??


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls 

Just rang the ward and i have a bed! yay! so im off up there in a hour, wish me luck will keep pinkycat updated. 
Im nervous and excited lol bye for now xx


----------



## rottpaw

Good luck Shell's! 

Sammy, I am not sure what's up with your ticker, but I see what you are talking about!


----------



## Nixilix

Yourtickernwill fix soon, the web page has bad days :)

Good luck shell!! Keep us updated! So excited. 

Tanikit must have her baby cause they only let you got 16 hrs before they do c sect.

Hope natty has hers too! 

So jealous!! Haha ;)


----------



## Nixilix

Ange.... Can't help with the labour cause I've never even had a BH!! hope it's the start for you Hun!! 

Come on babies!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning ladies, - Update on Natty - still no bubba - she was checked in the early hours and nothing, so they have done another pessary and playing the waiting game, she should get checked again soon and they will either break her waters or prep her for a section. She isn't allowed any breakfast until they check her in case its a section.

AFM - my cold seems to be improving, not going though a box of tissues quiet so quickly but still coughing loads which is making my back and tummy very sore, so I'm not sure if the cramps I have are from that or from bubs pushing down.

Shell, wishing you a quick & smooth labour

Rottpaw, could be the start of something but I go through episodes like that am convinced its something so try and get some sleep, finally drift of in the early hours and then its gone in the morning. Make sure you have plenty to drink as sometimes dehydration can trigger contractions.

Tanikit, hope things are / have gone well and either your very busy or bubs is here now.

Membas, there is no way I could do an 11 hour work day at the moment struggling with a 8 hour day ...

Melissa (B) - don't blame you wanting to wait for Monday, at least its a known quantity rather than the mystery tour if it starts at anytime.

To everyone I've missed hope your all okay and getting enough rest etc

take care


----------



## MumtoJ

Just had a text from Chrissie / Pinkycat - her waters went at 4 this morning so she is at the hospital waiting for her section.

Its all happening today ...


----------



## 2nd time

everything has gone quiet for me boo hoo lol oh well going to try to get tens machine today perhaps taing dd to tesco will set me off


----------



## 2nd time

lol at blessed you cant imagin working 11 hours a day, how many kids have you got you already work 25 hour days lol


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck chrissie! Its all go!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Update from Shell - pessary in, couldn't break waters as bubs head in way so she is just waiting for things to start.

So currently a waiting game from all 3 - very exciting ...


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for all the updates cathryn!!! you are all over things, what a champ! 

angela- cant wait to hear if things are progressing...

yay for chrissie too, i was worried about her with BP rising and protein in urine.

hope its not too long for natty and tanikit should have her LO :cloud9:

2ndtime- lol! i know what you mean. its much funner and gratifying to be at home for 24 hrs a day with 5 kids than at work for 11 i think. i used to work my butt off at my job, so i can compare:haha:

afm i woke up at 5am with BH that have died down now, but very crampy. lost some more plug and had a horrible bloody nose.


----------



## MumtoJ

Update from Chrissie / Pinkycat

"she is here! 5lb 11 at 11 11 she is tiny"

can wait to see some pics ...

Now we just need news from

Tanikit, Natty & Shell


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

I hope all our inductions are going well. As for me, no news yet. I was able to sleep last night from about 11-1, then awake 1-3 to check timing again. Oddly, they were very regular contractions but seemed by about 3 to taper off pain-wise, so I tried to go back to sleep. Slept okay most of the rest of the night, waking periodically to more contractions but not so bad. I'm very glad I have already been scheduled to see my doc this morning and I'm looking forward to finding out if perhaps I'm starting to dilate or anything (I'm assuming she will check, if I explain about the night I had last night). i'll report back! 

:hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Melissa, hope you feel better soon, I've never had a nose bleed think I would freak if I had one...

Been an interesting day with the phone messages - also have found out that my work is merging with another company (sort of) so don't know if I will have a job to go back to after my Maternity Leave ??? no use stressing about it though it aint going to change anything.

Friend dropping off TENS later today so will have a play with that this evening, Have a skype planned with my Parents in the Morning so that will be nice they live in Oz so haven't seen them in almost 3 years, (well had a skype with them over christmas - 1st one) so will be nice and at least they see DS as well.

*Just had a text from Shell* - nothing happening yet, but feeling very heavy between her legs, she is doing lots of walking in the hopes of getting something started. The will check her after 24hrs & try again to break her waters if nothing happened before.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the update cathryn and angela!

i usually have small nosebleeds throughout my pregnancies. never any other time in my life. i have only had maybe one very small one this time so thought i got off lucky. it was really bad this morning. but has went away. dont know what causes it but it is a shock for a minute for someone who never has them except in pregnancy. 

im still crampy, but we also had mexican last night. i was hoping to clear things out before monday so i dont have to worry about pooping on the table. as far as i know hasnt happened yet, but i was at my SIL baby's birth and she did and the dr didnt tell her she did, so who knows if i have and just wasnt told:wacko:

anyways, hopefully all the cramps are just from the mexican doing its job.:shrug:


----------



## braijackava

So contractions died down last night. I slept really horribly though. Then this morning I woke up and went to the bathroom. I then walked downstairs and sat down for a few minutes. When I stood up my pants were wet? Not a ton of fluid, but enough to through my underwear and get my pants wet. Should I be worried and call the doctor, or should I just wait and see? It smelled like nothing, not sure what it was.


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats chrissie!!


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> thanks for the update cathryn and angela!
> 
> i usually have small nosebleeds throughout my pregnancies. never any other time in my life. i have only had maybe one very small one this time so thought i got off lucky. it was really bad this morning. but has went away. dont know what causes it but it is a shock for a minute for someone who never has them except in pregnancy.
> 
> im still crampy, but we also had mexican last night. i was hoping to clear things out before monday so i dont have to worry about pooping on the table. as far as i know hasnt happened yet, but i was at my SIL baby's birth and she did and the dr didnt tell her she did, so who knows if i have and just wasnt told:wacko:
> 
> anyways, hopefully all the cramps are just from the mexican doing its job.:shrug:

lol for tmi mexican lol lol


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> So contractions died down last night. I slept really horribly though. Then this morning I woke up and went to the bathroom. I then walked downstairs and sat down for a few minutes. When I stood up my pants were wet? Not a ton of fluid, but enough to through my underwear and get my pants wet. Should I be worried and call the doctor, or should I just wait and see? It smelled like nothing, not sure what it was.

i was told to put a pad on and if its getting propper wet after 30 mins to ring in , best to get checed out we could have lots of babies over the weeend yehh dontthink i will get mine though boo hoo


----------



## Nixilix

My baby isn't bothered bout coming out lazy monkey!


----------



## msarkozi

mine is lazy too Rach!! :(

Congratulations Chrissie! 

Good Luck Shell's!


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the update cathryn and angela!
> 
> i usually have small nosebleeds throughout my pregnancies. never any other time in my life. i have only had maybe one very small one this time so thought i got off lucky. it was really bad this morning. but has went away. dont know what causes it but it is a shock for a minute for someone who never has them except in pregnancy.
> 
> im still crampy, but we also had mexican last night. i was hoping to clear things out before monday so i dont have to worry about pooping on the table. as far as i know hasnt happened yet, but i was at my SIL baby's birth and she did and the dr didnt tell her she did, so who knows if i have and just wasnt told:wacko:
> 
> anyways, hopefully all the cramps are just from the mexican doing its job.:shrug:
> 
> lol for tmi mexican lol lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MumtoJ

Text message from Natty

"Brilliant Ethan is here 3pm dead on just waiting on weight"


----------



## msarkozi

Congratulations Natty!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay congrats natty!!!! cant wait to see him:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats natty!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to say congrats chrissie!!!!! yay for baby and so quick too!:thumbup:

hope you are recovering nicely:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

yey natty well done


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Natty and Chrissie!
I put a pad on and went back to bed, and nothing more. So I am going to say false alarm. Phew.... Not ready for that yet.


----------



## MumtoJ

Just heard from Shell, no progress yet ...


----------



## codegirl

Congrats Natty and Chrissie :dance:

I have an OB appointment this afternoon, hopefully get some answers on induction and how my cervix is "ripening".


----------



## MumtoJ

Good luck for your app this pm codegirl.


----------



## 2nd time

how many babies have we got now


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Natty and Chrissie!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats Natty and Chrissie...Cant wait to see pics!!! :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hope everyone is doing/feeling well today!

Feeling very anxious atm..... been having alot of painful contractions they are irregular sometimes two minutes apart and others 10+ I went completely nesting insane last night...wonder what this means, finally was able to got to bed at 430am!!! Craziness!!!....I was up vacuuming at 3am washing dishes, doing laundry, went through hospital bags and checked my list..have car seat and bags by the door. Oh and picked out coming home outfit for little Jonathan... made him a baby blanket and hat might make a few more hats just because I think its better than being up on my feet today....at least this will keep me on my butt for a few minutes. going to attempt to paint my toes today...this should be interesting.
 



Attached Files:







Baby's Coming Home Outfit 006.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









Ready for baby 001.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rottpaw

Code, I sure hope you get better news than I did this morning. Everything here is still locked up tight! :haha:

Congrats to Natty and Chrissy!

AFM, I'm shot down on all fronts. OB says cervix is still "long" (so I guess definitely not effaced much) and she doesn't feel any real changes there, so she thinks what I had last night was just a practice run. She also said that, while my BP is definitely rising, it's not "over the line" yet and for me to just keep watching it. :grr: so no bedrest or home rest orders for me. :hissy: I guess they just want me to be sitting at my desk when my water breaks! And so, here I sit!

She did say several times that I'm considered full term after this weekend (37 weeks), and she made a point to tell me who is on call this weekend (twice). So I am not sure if she actually thinks something may happen, or what. :shrug:

She also drew labs to check for any BP problems that would show up in bloodwork. Hopefully it's nothing serious, but at least if there is an issue I should get to be on bed rest (which would be welcome at this point!) 

At least now I sort of know what to look for in terms of what types of BH episodes I can have, without it meaning anything. And my consolation prize is that she wants us to have another scan at 38 weeks, because baby is measuring over the 90th percentile on growth. She did not specifically mention why but I am assuming it has to do with size. So I still have hope that after that scan they may decide to induce. 

Hope everyone else is well today! I have a mini crisis brewing at work and I arrived really late today due to my appt this morning, so I will catch up on everyone's news this evening. :hugs: to all!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations chrissie and Natty xxx


----------



## rottpaw

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Hope everyone is doing/feeling well today!
> 
> Feeling very anxious atm..... been having alot of painful contractions they are irregular sometimes two minutes apart and others 10+ I went completely nesting insane last night...wonder what this means, finally was able to got to bed at 430am!!! Craziness!!!....I was up vacuuming at 3am washing dishes, doing laundry, went through hospital bags and checked my list..have car seat and bags by the door. Oh and picked out coming home outfit for little Jonathan... made him a baby blanket and hat might make a few more hats just because I think its better than being up on my feet today....at least this will keep me on my butt for a few minutes. going to attempt to paint my toes today...this should be interesting.

Sammy, it looks like you are all set to go! I had similar contractions all last night but mine were more regular; basically 5-7 minutes apart for about 10 hours. Doc still didn't think it was anything serious because my cervix is apparently still unchanged. :dohh:


----------



## codegirl

Angela - are you taking any Evening Primrose Oil? I started at the begining of the month and am interested to see if there has been any change in my cervix since last week's "thick and long" (yet "1 finger", so I'm a bit confused). Hoping the EPO will help me avoid cervidex again :thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

rottpaw said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing/feeling well today!
> 
> Feeling very anxious atm..... been having alot of painful contractions they are irregular sometimes two minutes apart and others 10+ I went completely nesting insane last night...wonder what this means, finally was able to got to bed at 430am!!! Craziness!!!....I was up vacuuming at 3am washing dishes, doing laundry, went through hospital bags and checked my list..have car seat and bags by the door. Oh and picked out coming home outfit for little Jonathan... made him a baby blanket and hat might make a few more hats just because I think its better than being up on my feet today....at least this will keep me on my butt for a few minutes. going to attempt to paint my toes today...this should be interesting.
> 
> Sammy, it looks like you are all set to go! I had similar contractions all last night but mine were more regular; basically 5-7 minutes apart for about 10 hours. Doc still didn't think it was anything serious because my cervix is apparently still unchanged. :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh thats such a let down....when your in pain and nothings changed...I am curious to whats going on down there, I have a appt on tues so we shall see, just hoping to get to 37 weeks at least.


----------



## Nixilix

Might have myself a cheese and coleslaw sarnie. And some ice-cream. And a non alcoholic beer.


----------



## MumtoJ

Update from Natty - Ethan is 6lb 9 and induction was sucessful so she avoided a c-section. His temp is a little low so they are staying in for the moment and could be in for a couple of days.

Update from Shell - No activity yet, she has to wait until morning before they will check her and try again to break her waters so she is hoping something happens on its own.

Angela, sorry theres been no progress and they haven't signed you off on medical leave - have you asked outright if they will? Do you have a date for your scan? its funny looking at later scans as they are so squished up in there.

Sammy, hope the braxtons settle down for you, I've been having those types of episodes for weeks now - gotten bored of them and wish they would go away if they are not going to develop into anything. I could really do with one of your nesting urges though, with having been ill the last couple of weeks I have really gotten behind.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## blessedmomma

yay natty- thats a good size, and no section is great! :flower:

angela- im sorry you didnt make any change. that sucks. i had that happen a few times with my DD2. kept going into false labor and getting sent home from l&d. hopefully its still a sign that things are moving along. i have read that it could still be moving your cervix in the right position, from back to front, and some other things that have to happen besides effacing and dilating. :hugs: hopefully not long now!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies - 

Code, I have to admit I've never really looked into the EPO. What is it supposed to do? I guess I did not realize how desperately hopeful I was that I might go early, until I had a few symptoms. Now I am completely :hissy: at the idea that nothing much has changed LOL. I'm soooooo ready to have this baby, even though his room isn't ready for him yet! :haha:

Sammy, it definitely feels like a let down. I wish I was as organized as you! We are making progress but really, what I need to do if I am up at 3 am again is write thank you notes! I am way behind on those after our showers. 

Cathryn, thanks for keeping us all updated! I asked last time I visited the dr. if they could sign me out and she said not without an actual disability. :grr: I think the only way to get off early here is to have built up vacation time that you can take, but unforutnately I used all mine last year being sick with MS and then haevn't accrued any to speak of yet for this year. Sigh.

Blessed - thank you and thank you for your prayers! I am hoping you're right and things are changing from the inside out, LOL. Dr. seemed not to feel any changes from her side. Double sigh.


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- im sorry hun, its very frustrating to have all that going on and nothing come of it. i was in l&d like 4-5 times at least and sent home with DD2. it was horrible. i even had to leave a class in college to go in after having contractions for an hour straight. the class was a 4 hour class...
when i came back in the next week the teacher asked why i was still pregnant. i told him it was false labor and he acted like he didnt believe me :gun:


----------



## rottpaw

Men can be so clueless! Even last night, my husband said, well I'm going to bed, wake me if you need me. No problem! I'll just sit up and time these contractions myself, shall I? :grr: :growlmad: He said he needed his sleep in case we would be up all night! HA!! HE needs sleep? :grr: :grr: :grr: I almost took his normally sweet head right off his shoulders.


----------



## braijackava

Started leaking again. So am now in LandD getting it checked out. Hopefully nothing and i will be home soon with hubby for his bday.


----------



## 2nd time

well no dtd for me tonight dh is sleeping already no fair lol


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai hope all ok and your home again soon.


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> well no dtd for me tonight dh is sleeping already no fair lol

Can't you accidently wake him up


----------



## msarkozi

I just shovelled sidewalks in hopes it will start something! One could hope anyway.....


----------



## braijackava

Not my waters. Very relieved. But i might have a bladder infection. At least i get to go home!


----------



## braijackava

Still waiting for doctor to call back and let me go home. Now i am having contractions every few minutes though. So they have to decide if they want to stop it, or let me go home and see if i go into labor.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Chrissy & Natty :dance: :hugs:

Hope everything is ok Brai!!

Sorry to all who are getting false labour - must be frusterating!! 

I have been running errands all day - its been a beautiful day 7 degrees (celcius) sunny, snow is melting - feels like spring!! I bought a cute spring coat at walmart that i hope will fit when april rolls around and i will want to take J out for walks!


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- i hope everything is ok!:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Home now. Still feeling crappy and having random contractions. Gonna watch a movie with hubby and go to sleep. Hopefully everything will calm down.


----------



## rottpaw

Brai I hope you are feeling better soon! 

Sara, that sounds like fun! I feel like I need to just do something like that - buy something fun and new and cute for after baby arrives - something for me! We keep getting baby gifts, which is wonderful, but I feel like I want something fun to wear (like, oh, I don't know, shoes I can actually get on my feet! :rofl:!)

Hugs all!


----------



## codegirl

Angela - EPO helps ripen the cervix. It has the same hormone as :spermy: You can just google using it in late pregnancy for dosage etc. I'm currently taking 2000mg orally and 500mg internally.

AFM - Saw the OB. Can stay with my "baby Dr.'s" for delivery :dance: She has recommended induction at 39 weeks and explained why. I totally understand and will stop arguing but still hope the baby comes naturally before then. Had an internal and am now at 2cm but still thick. And she did a sweep to try and help things along too.

Then she sent me over for a NST because the baby's heart rate was low in her office. Everything was fine on the test but while we were their the BH started. It's normal after a sweep but they are starting to get really uncomforable now. As soon as DH is done bathing E and we get him to bed I'll have a bath and see if that helps.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Code, I will look into the EPO! 

I hope your little one comes before you need to be induced. I am hoping the same thing for myself!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Codegirl. I hope the BH either amount to something or go away. 

Angela - i have decided i need to get some leggings and long sweaters for when baby comes so i can dress everyday in stretch clothes that aren't mat clothes but are comfy but i don't look like i live in PJ's.


----------



## msarkozi

Sara - I have been living in my yoga pants ever since I stopped working....I only put something else on when I am going to a dr's appt or something :)


----------



## readynwilling

I have one pair of Mat work pants. I have been wearing them 5 days a week for 4 months or so now LOL. When i get home i put on flannel PJ bottoms and a tank top. I have a couple pair of mat jeans for weekends - but only wear them when i actually leave the house and change back into my PJ's when i get home :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I am a huge fan of my pj's as well. I only have one pair that I find really comfy right now, so I have to constantly wash them. I bought myself a new set from motherhood maternity for in the hospital and after, and I think I will be living in them once the baby is here :)


----------



## readynwilling

That was my thinking to Melissa. But i was actually reading a thread in baby club about little secrets to feel more human and A LOT of the mom's said to get dressed everyday - and i started to think about it... im worried living in my PJ's will lead to feeling like nothing gets done all day and worried about baby blues. I think getting dressed and trying to get out for a few min's everyday will do a lot to avoid feeling "cooped up" and help keep the baby blues to a minimum.


----------



## blessedmomma

i love my pj's too ladies. i have a few pairs that kinda just look like black pants so i wear them all the time. im sure they will still be the fave after baby gets here for a while. i have some black spandex pants that i could wear til about mid-pregnancy that i will move into eventually. 

sara- i have learned my way of feeling better isnt so much getting dressed every day, but i like to put my hair up cute and sometimes do my make-up. sometimes just painting my nails goes a long way too. of course i could see how getting dressed would fall along those lines and make someone feel better too. i just dont really want to get new clothes and will slowly get back into my old ones that have been sitting around. its kinda depressing to put on the old clothes and have them not fit yet, so i make sure i have lost plenty before trying them on. 

code- i hope the sweep does it for you. with one of mine i went into labor the very next morning. of course with another one i had 3 sweeps and still had to be induced. dont know what made the difference with them. i do know they work really well sometimes though.

im exhausted today ladies. on my 3rd day in a row of not sleeping good. have been having cramps off and on all day. took a shower and a nap since DH is officially on paternity leave and felt fine for a while. then they came back. are gone again now, but i think it has really run me down. going shopping tomorrow for some shoes for my 3 year old and some work pants for DH. yay for getting off my butt!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I've been the same way Melissa.....cramps have been off and on all day (I wish they would just amount to something already, instead of fooling with my head), and I am sleeping less at night. Having issues falling asleep at night, then the usual of waking up every 2-3 hours to pee, and then each morning seems to get earlier and earlier for waking up and not being able to fall back to sleep. I was able to have a nap this afternoon, and that was nice. Hoping for a better sleep tonight. My ankles have been killing me for the last few days too. The tops of my feet hurt, as well as my ankles and the lower calves. They start swelling up and throbbing......so can't wait for this to be over and I can get my body back, without all the aches and pains.


----------



## MumtoJ

Just a quick update from Shell - no movement yet, she's not had a lot of sleep so she is hoping bubs comes today.


----------



## MumtoJ

Update from Shell - labour ward too busy - being sent home & come back tomorrow,


understanably she is a bit upset.


----------



## Nixilix

Oh dear. I hope she's ok :( xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls 

thought may as well come update you myself seeing as ive been sent home, i cant stop crying im so angry!! my consultant is on holiday - great so didnt even have him there to back me up! Anyway went in yesterday morning, i packed kids off to my sisters and got there told that im barely dilated! - great! so pessery went in and was told that i have to keep it in 24 hours, walked lots bounced on balls tried to at least get me dilated for them to break my waters this morning... well this morning i was all set to go to labour ward try and break them when another consultant came in and said sorry the lady next to you (who may i add wasnt even there for induction) is going down and as its the weekend its not safe to have 2 of you down there with limited staff!... i cried and asked them please i have 2 kids at home we struggle with childcare and my OH work were also getting funny about this time off! its just been so emotional i swear im having the babyblues b4 ive even had the baby! ive just come home now with tightenings that are not progressing, had a examination this morning and not dilated and told to go back up 2moro, ONLY if they have a bed again! so im stuck on a limb really just dunno what to do with my kids!?!.... my oh is gonna go back to work 2moro to save his job! and im up there on my own, ive found someone to have them 2moro but if im not dilated enough 2moro to have my waters broken then i am gonna be having another 24 hour pessery! its just driving me insane! last time was so easy i was in and out the same day... OH has now stormed out the house cuse i keep crying and shouting at him i know its not his fault but im so upset and i had no sleep and now ive had to pick my kids up and wont get any sleep either! im just exhausted fed up and aching and want this baby out now!!
Sorry for the rant. X


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my shells!!! :cry: i just wanted to cry reading your post. i would be extremely frustrated too. the whole experience sounds so stressful. my heart just goes out to you. it makes me wish i was there to watch your kids so you could actually get some sleep at least. hopefully tomorrow they will have a bed for you and be able to get things going. :growlmad:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Shell's. I really hope they have a bed for you tomorrow :hugs:

Holy wind storm here. I was up from 4 - 5:30 listening to it... finally stuck in my ear plugs and fell back asleep till 7. But i couldn't sleep anymore. I tossed and turned till 8 - but it gets to the point where it hurts to lay in bed any longer. So i got up and im sitting on the couch - but im still half asleep. Im pretty sure i have developed carpal tunnel in my right hand. I have read its not uncommon in pregnancy - my whole arm aches and my hand is numb, tingely and sore.

Working on a cake and maybe doing a bit of cleaning today - unless this wind dies down i doubt i will be going out much.


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- sorry you had to get up. im the same way. if i lay there long enough my back and hips will hurt. of course any extra sleep would be good for me right now. my 14 month old got up at 4am this morning again, so here i am on day 4 with very little sleep. it wouldnt be so bad, but not being able to fall asleep at night doesnt help. DH just promised a nap later though so i guess i cant complain too much.

i am having cramps again already today which is real nice. :wacko: im just gonna take some tylenol and suck it up. getting out of this house today to do some shopping either way...

hope you lovely ladies have a great day and weekend!!!:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

readynwilling said:


> I have one pair of Mat work pants. I have been wearing them 5 days a week for 4 months or so now LOL. When i get home i put on flannel PJ bottoms and a tank top. I have a couple pair of mat jeans for weekends - but only wear them when i actually leave the house and change back into my PJ's when i get home :haha:

Oh, this makes me feel SO much better. I, too have only the one pair of work pants - basic black for all occasions LOL! - and that is what I've worn 5 days a week since like October! :rofl: Actually I will take that back; we get jeans day on Fridays so some Fridays I wear my one pair of jeans, but then those are getting tight, so now I often wear the black pants 5x a week. I'm glad I'm not the only one! 

At home it's flannel PJ pants. I hate the days where I have to wear something else while they wash! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

So sorry shells. What a shit few days. If only things were easy xx

Going for an all you can eat tonight. Think it's Indian. I'm gonna get the spicy stuff! Shoul be fun, going with the girls, might make it belated birthday for me! Starting to get hungry now so might have to have a nibble to tie me over. (and I wonder why I have two chins now)

Just napped since 1. How Bad that, I only got up at 12!


----------



## rottpaw

Blessed, :hugs: I hope you enjoy your outing at least! Is it nice there? It's like 70 here today and gorgeous. I am going to try to get out for a little sunshine today. 

Melissa S - I am SO with you on the swollen feet and ankles and calves! It HURTS for crying out loud! I find that keeping socks and shoes on keeps *some* of the fluid down, but not completely. Better than when I'm barefoot though. I'm like you. I'm just READY to get my body back. 

Shells, I am SO sorry honey. How aggravating and frustrating a process! After Natty's experience and now yours I am just shocked that NHS never seems to have a bed (or enough staff) for everyone. I am so sorry!! Can a neighbor or anyone help with the kids? 

Sara, I'm that way about getting up, getting dressed, etc. As much as I love rolling out of bed and sitting around in my PJ's, I need the mental "attitude adjustment" of getting a shower, dressing, makeup or hair or whatever. It's like then, I'm ready for whatever the day brings. 

That said, I think I'll get my shower now. :rofl: then tackle this disastrous house! 

:Hugs: all!


----------



## Nixilix

Here here to getting my body back. Before pregnancy I'd never had swollen feet. Oh my, I don't even have an ankle now! I don't care bout stretch marks o flabby belly just give me movement back! And I bored of morning sickness!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Shell :hugs: I'm so sorry for you...that sounds very frustrating for sure. I hope things start moving quickly for you, and that you are able to find some time to get some rest. 

I was lucky that we don't have a dress code at work. I had 5 pairs of jeans, and 2 pairs of cargo pants, as well as 1 pair of black pants that I bought for our christmas party. Unfortunately, a few months later, I was down to only 2 pairs of jeans that I could comfortably wear as well as my cargo pants. Then I ripped a whole in one of the pair of cargo pants, so then I was down to 3 pairs. It will be nice once I can have my old wardrobe back!! 

Angela - it totally hurts. I get some sharp pains in my ankle, and it's like seriously?! I end up in my slippers most of the time and only put on socks when I have to, as I notice it indents into me. I told OH that I don't want to do this anymore! He has to keep reminding me that it's not much longer now!


----------



## codegirl

Shell - :hugs: I hate it when they have "no room at the inn" I got sent home once with my induction with E and it was so hard and I didn't have kids at home that I had made arrangements for. :grr: for you!

For everyone with painful cramping (me included) - try to remember that even if it doesn't turn into labour it's helping your body get ready. it helps with dialation and ripening. So things are actually "happening" even if it's not fast enough for all of us and it's a pain (literally)

AFM - I cramped really bad after the sweep, thought that I might even go into labour. Bath didn't help but they didn't get so painful that I couldn't talk. Finally quit after around 2am. Then the charley horse cramping started :wacko:

Oh well, today we go shopping for E's "big boy bed" :dance:


----------



## Nixilix

im not even getting pretend ones! 

Everyone keeps saying "youre not overdue yet" They will get a thump soon.


----------



## msarkozi

lol Rach! My mom keeps telling me I need to learn to have patience and baby will come when he is ready. grrrrrrrrr! It's like, I am due in 9 friggin days, and there is no sign that he wants to come out, so if I wasn't being induced (which will probably be a long event as well), then I would probably end up being overdue :wacko:


----------



## natty1985

Hi girls thanks for all the lovely messages x shells I'm so so sorry to hear of your bad experience nhs has really dissapointed me this time I had 13 midwives from start to finish and I was fed up of hearing we don't have the staff to look after you etc etc x


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry to hear about the crap mw's Natty :hugs:

I managed to sleep for another hour on the couch. But now i have to get some work done. Once i have a cup of tea of course LOL. We are going for all you can eat chinese tonight. My IL's wanted us to go out as a family one last time before baby comes.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the all you can eat dinners tonight!!!! im craving bbq in a bad way so hubby is going to get it for dinner, yum! has been a great day so far. we got some baby clothes since i realized we didnt have enough, they are really cute. we have some more places to go today, so im ecstatic about getting out:happydance:

angela- its in the 60s here and smells like rain, yum. i love that smell. its really nice here too. sorry about your feet, and you too melissa. i had that with my first and really hurt:growlmad:

code- thank you hun! i know the cramps are doing some good, i think i would appreciate it more if i wasnt being induced on monday already. and if i wasnt already dilated and effaced as much as i am. they actually stopped while i was walking around shopping, i thought it would make them worse. i did start having some BH while out though.

natty- im sorry you had a hard time with the mw's. how is little ethan doing??? and is momma feeling ok???

my LO got up very early, he is teething, so he needed a nap. as soon as he wakes up though, its shopping time again, lol! im taking full advantage of this weekend.


----------



## Nixilix

Have a fab evening girls I'm off to eat a ton of spicy food!


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> oh Shell :hugs: I'm so sorry for you...that sounds very frustrating for sure. I hope things start moving quickly for you, and that you are able to find some time to get some rest.
> 
> I was lucky that we don't have a dress code at work. I had 5 pairs of jeans, and 2 pairs of cargo pants, as well as 1 pair of black pants that I bought for our christmas party. Unfortunately, a few months later, I was down to only 2 pairs of jeans that I could comfortably wear as well as my cargo pants. Then I ripped a whole in one of the pair of cargo pants, so then I was down to 3 pairs. It will be nice once I can have my old wardrobe back!!
> 
> Angela - it totally hurts. I get some sharp pains in my ankle, and it's like seriously?! I end up in my slippers most of the time and only put on socks when I have to, as I notice it indents into me. I told OH that I don't want to do this anymore! He has to keep reminding me that it's not much longer now!

Definitey - the socks do dig in and leave imprints, but my feet actually feel better once I've had shoes on for a while, as I think it forces some of the fluid out of them. I can actually feel my toes as opposed to when I just wear socks. Hang in there, we're almost done! :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls

Just about stopped crying and accepted things... still so angry and i hear you with people that say 'ure not overdue yet' i will seriously punch the next midwife/doc/nurse who says that to me after the last few days ive had i really have no patience left.
Just had a chinese and im gonna go bed in a mo - its only 19.25 here but i had very little sleep last night and hope there is a bed again 2moro, if there is hope to god that they can break my waters this time. Its ruined the whole experience for me now i dont even wanna go back on that ward cuse i didnt half cry and let rip at the poor midwife there!! whoops! ive had period type aches again but nothing regulating! and lost more plug but again that dont mean nothing!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh and p/s thanks catherine for updating people for me xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Natty are you back home? sorry you had such a crap time. - Hope you've enjoyed your first full day with your new man.

I'm glad you ladies can make use of an all you can eat - I can hardly eat anything at the moment, even struggled with a small bowl of soup earlier.

Bubs for me has been very subdued the last couple of days, not worried per-se but he's definately quieter than usual, not sure if he's resting up ... would be good - ready to have him here now.


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell'sAngels said:


> oh and p/s thanks catherine for updating people for me xx

Your very welcome hun, I'm just sorry you're being put through the mill.:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

what a roller coaster on your emotions shells. i cant even imagine. im glad all i have to do is go in. i think i would take it for granted that its just how it is here if i hadnt heard these horror stories. :hugs: to everyone who has already had to deal with stress during what should be such a beautiful time.

cathryn- is j ready to be a big brother??? hope things are gearing up for you

we just got back from shopping and i am so sore. you really cant lay on your butt for 5 weeks and expect it to not effect you after running around all day. everything hurts. my hips, back, tummy, even the tops of my thighs. strangely enough all my cramps and BH have went away completely. i have almost made it and its really setting in that monday i will be having this baby. its so weird to know when. was only induced once and only had 2 days notice. everyone i know is saying i will go into labor before, but i REALLY hope not. i want to go in and enjoy the whole process


----------



## msarkozi

hope you are getting some sleep Shell :hugs:

Melissa - get some rest! did you get your 3-6 months clothes?? I wish Monday wasn't a stat holiday for us, otherwise I would be going in on that day too. I like that number, and I have a feeling my little one will be born on the 23rd, and I don't really like that number, lol! So I am hoping it's the 22nd or 24th (not so much the 24th, as that means a long labour). 

Cathryn - are you still sick??


----------



## readynwilling

I hope you are able to enjoy it too Melissa!! 

I am almost finished the cake. I had a shower and now im resting while my clothes are in the dryer. Were leaving in an hour and bit for dinner.


----------



## MumtoJ

Blessed - J is definately ready - he's been handing me "lemonade" water from the shower telling me it will make baby come out for weeks now. He keeps saying he wants to give him a cuddle and knows I will go into hospital and nanny will either come here of it they let me labour at home go to nannys and sleep in one of nannys beds - he's helped pack an overnight bag and knows where it is just in case. He has a present for baby (baby also has one for him). 

I'm just trying out a TENS machine - have to say I'm finding it very odd - not unpleasant but odd. When OH first put it on me, one of the pads must have been too close to my spine and it was quiet sharpe but moved it out a bit and much better.

I'm going to go to bed and see if I can get a decent nights sleep.

Night all


----------



## MumtoJ

msarkozi said:


> Cathryn - are you still sick??

Unfortunately yes - cough and cold but the cough is making my bump so sore.


----------



## msarkozi

I hope you feel better really soon! I couldn't imagine being sick right now, especially without being able to take anything good for it. Hope you have a good sleep :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

bee and decided on a car seat now only have two things left on to do list

1. Clean kitchen
2. Have baby


----------



## readynwilling

LOL 2nd time. I wish my list only consisted of 2 things one as easy as the kitchen.


----------



## readynwilling

Finished up the cake - i think its really cute!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

readynwilling said:


> Finished up the cake - i think its really cute!
> 
> View attachment 171678

thats awesome!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- thats stinkin adorable. you are really good at decorating:flower:

melissa- lol we still dont have any 3-6 months clothes. we bought some sleepers that are 0-3 months cuz we only had 3 of those. i could only find the 3-6 month ones that are zippered but i am picky. i like the button ones so at night i dont have to unzip them the whole way. with the button ones you just have to unbutton the legs to change their diapers. im corny like that.:wacko: we have to go to baby depot or babies r us to get the 3-6 ones i like. will be going tomorrow to get that.


----------



## msarkozi

great cake Sara! I wish you could make me one :)

lol Melissa. To tell you the truth, I never even thought of that before. What you are saying totally makes sense though. 

I had a few strong contractions earlier, so I texted OH to alert him, and then nothing has really happened since. Some crampiness and one other contraction. When those contractions hit, it was kinda weird because all of a sudden I felt like puking, then they hit me. Then shortly after they stopped I felt fine again.


----------



## rottpaw

Sara, gorgeous cake! I am so impressed! 

Blessed, have fun with the shopping! We're off to Target tomorrow to swap a couple things. Someone got the baby the most adorable froggie onesies, but I can tell just looking at them they would not fit an 8 pound baby, and I want him to be able to wear them this summer. And it's funny you mention snaps vs. zippers. I hear from people who prefer each one - I can see your point though. I think we have some with both fastenings so I'll see which one works for us. 

Melissa S I hope that baby comes soon for you! 

I've been doing laundry and writing thank you notes all day. At least I'm being semi-productive. It's about all I have energy for.


----------



## msarkozi

oooh frog onesies?! that totally just caught my attention, lol! my nursery theme is frogs because I adore them! I am now jealous over your onesies :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> oooh frog onesies?! that totally just caught my attention, lol! my nursery theme is frogs because I adore them! I am now jealous over your onesies :haha:

They are so cute! :happydance: See if you can follow this link. I think you can probably get them easily in Canada, even if you had to order online...

https://www.target.com/Newborn-Boys-JUST-Carter-Bodysuit/dp/B004FN8TOC/ref=sc_qi_collection_item_0?ie=UTF8&altString=Newborn%20Boys%27%20JUST%20ONE%20YOU%20Made%20by%20Carter%20s%20%26%23174%3B%20Frog%203pk%20Bodysuit%20Set


----------



## msarkozi

OMG!! those are so cute Angela!!! I did hear that Target is coming to Canada, so I just might be able to get them :)


----------



## rottpaw

Hope you can get them! Can you guys not order from Target's US website? If not I can send you some if you like. Just let me know!


----------



## msarkozi

looks like it only ships to the US....I have someone that can get it for me though:) Thank you for the offer :hugs:

It's quiet in here tonight....it's almost as if people are off having babies or something! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Those froggy onesies are ADORABLE.

I don't even know how many of my sleepers are snaps and zippers... or if i even have both kinds - i never paid attention :dohh: i will have to look at it this weekend LOL 

Dinner was AMAZING i ate sooo much food. kinda a last hurrah i suppose :haha: Im just about ready for bed. 

Can't wait to see some of the baby pics from you girls!!


----------



## rottpaw

msarkozi said:


> ...it's almost as if people are off having babies or something! :haha:

Don't we wish! :rofl: 

No problem! I thought those onesies were so adorable. Someone gave me some for my first shower, but they are the newborn size and I am pretty sure our chunky monkey is not going to fit in those by summer!


----------



## braijackava

No baby here haha! But i did go out to dinner and a movie with the hubby for the first time in a couple years. My dad is in town and watched the kids for us. We saw The Eagle. It was pretty good and Channing Tatum is nice to stare at. It was a mix of Valentines Day, hubbys Bday, and a last hurrah before baby is here.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

readynwilling said:


> Finished up the cake - i think its really cute!
> 
> View attachment 171678

Amazing Job!!! So So Cute


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## blessedmomma

adorable frog onesies angela! i know what you mean about wanting them to fit for a while. target is where we went today to get sleepers. they have such cute clothes. we used the zippered ones on my 3 year old for a while. they didnt have those with my girls. its easier to zip them back up when your done, but we had issues with the zippers stitching tearing from the sides. and of course the night changes thing.

especially when their newborns they hate to be naked. i think they get cold real quick and just scream. you will quickly come up with ways to keep them warm while changing them like putting a blanket over their chest and arms to keep them warm. or when you give them a bath its helpful to put a wash cloth on their tummy and arms that has their warm bath water on it. so if i dont have to take off their top half of their clothes in the middle of the night to change their diaper i definitely dont, lol! 

i used gowns on my first 3, that works really well too. just lift their legs out, change, and pull the gown back down. was wonderful with them. my 4th is a giant though and grew out of the gowns really quick.


----------



## blessedmomma

sara- its probably good to have both if you do! im sure every mommy finds their groove of what works best for them and their baby.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Anyone else dealing daily with shooting sting/stabbing pains in/on your cervix....been getting then throughout the day for the last three days....doesnt change stop if I sit/stand/walk and it hurts like hell...please tell me I'm not alone


----------



## blessedmomma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Anyone else dealing daily with shooting sting/stabbing pains in/on your cervix....been getting then throughout the day for the last three days....doesnt change stop if I sit/stand/walk and it hurts like hell...please tell me I'm not alone

i get it sometimes but i thought it was baby poking at my cervix. he is very low and his hands are always right by his face and head in the scans:shrug:

could be from pressure of baby's head on your cervix too i would assume. pressing on nerves or something?


----------



## braijackava

I got that a lot like a week ago, and when i went into the doc i was 1 cm dialated and 50 percent effaced. Maybe it is your cervix changing? I though it was baby too, but he is apparently still high up. 1 cm isn't a lot, but i thought it was pretty good for 35 weeks.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I never had it with my first...not fun literally make me tighten all my muscles. Been having some pretty strong BH contractions tonight but not consistent or any pattern/regularity to them


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I guess we will see what changes if any have been made I have appt on tues


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- i had some of that cervix pain walking through the store today and it doubled me over. i know exactly what you mean. and like brai says it could be things progressing. i was having some painful BH today while shopping too.:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Also found out the only time my mom can make it out here is the 22-29 of March she will be here a week before my due date, but she thinks I am going to go early, I hope right so, right before she arrives 38 weeks FX


----------



## braijackava

I don't remember having them a lot with my other kids either. I think things hurt worse the more kids you have. I know the pain in my pubic bone is killing me this pregnancy. I hurt last pregnancy some, and not at all the one before. But this time it is soooo bad it makes me cry sometimes.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hear you on that....sometimes well alot of the times I want to cry and DH tells me "well thats what pregnancy is like" :grr: yeah like he would know :dohh:...told me to suck it up...I wanted to kill him


----------



## braijackava

I have been having a lot of contractions too. Nothing regular though. In the hospital they were every 2 min, but not anything horribly painful. They have gone to about every 30 min at the most and sometimes not at all. I am curious to see what happens at my doctor appt on tuesday. I have a growth scan and an appt. I am wondering if she sees baby is still measuring big and BP has been up and down, and maybe if i complain about the s p d enough she will still induce me at 37 weeks. That would be in 10 days. I know she is going to strip my membranes on tues to. Maybe with the contractions i am already having, that will just make me go into labor? I hate not knowing!


----------



## braijackava

Sorry double post.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I just want to know whats going on in there...lol and especially since he's measuring so big two weeks ago he was 5lb 15oz I have a growth scan on March 10 and I see a urologist on March 9 for his kidney's dont really know what to expect.


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies. Haven't had a chance to really catch up properly on posts, so I hope this finds everyone doing well today. DH and I took a day trip to the coast (it's an hour drive) and spent some time on the beach walking around, taking some pics, playing with the dog, harvesting some mussels for dinner tonight, and just enjoying each other's company. I wanted one last trip in before baby and it was a perfect day. Got some nice pics too--the weather was great for this time of year here. No rain except a touch on the drive home...lots of sunshine! 

Hope you are all well. Can't wait to start seeing some baby pics and hearing more birth stories.


----------



## blessedmomma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> I hear you on that....sometimes well alot of the times I want to cry and DH tells me "well thats what pregnancy is like" :grr: yeah like he would know :dohh:...told me to suck it up...I wanted to kill him

oh my sammy! what a poop! im surprised you didnt kill him, lol! there would probably be enough women on the jury that have been pregnant you would have gotten acquitted just for hormonal rage:haha: 

my DH is pretty sensitive, he cant stand to see me in pain. thank heavens! i dont cry much so when i do it really gets to him. he will do anything to make it all better.


----------



## msarkozi

totall wish Angela! 

I get those pains every now and then too. They hurt and are uncomfortable. I just cringe until they go away, which usually isn't too long. 

My mom informed me tonight that her water didn't break at all, the doctor had to break it, but once he did, she went fairly quickly. So I am hoping there is something good in there for me too. She said she was in labour for 12 hours first though before they broke her water......

I think I am starting to get nervous for Tuesday....It's more so the part after baby is here......what if I don't have a clue as to what I am doing?! Does natural instinct just kick in?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yes natural instinct kicks in, well for me it did at least....


----------



## msarkozi

god I hope so, otherwise I am going to be googling a lot to tell me what to do!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

The only thing I think that was difficult for me, was the waking several times during the night, but not too different from being big fat and uncomfortable during the last few weeks of pregnancy. You'll be a great mommy and so in love with your lo


----------



## msarkozi

I think that part will be hard for sure. I think for the first bit, I will definitely try to sleep when the baby is sleeping


----------



## braijackava

Trust me, if I was able to do it at 16 then you will be wonderful! My mom refused to help me with most things when I had my first son, so I did everything myself. There were a few rough times, but it all works out.


----------



## braijackava

Oh and I just noticed, last ticker box!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

membas#1 said:


> Hi ladies. Haven't had a chance to really catch up properly on posts, so I hope this finds everyone doing well today. DH and I took a day trip to the coast (it's an hour drive) and spent some time on the beach walking around, taking some pics, playing with the dog, harvesting some mussels for dinner tonight, and just enjoying each other's company. I wanted one last trip in before baby and it was a perfect day. Got some nice pics too--the weather was great for this time of year here. No rain except a touch on the drive home...lots of sunshine!
> 
> Hope you are all well. Can't wait to start seeing some baby pics and hearing more birth stories.

Yay for the day trip....wish I had the courage to take the drive...its about 1.5 hr drive for me. Glad you had a good time with DH


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well ladies I am actually feeling tired....this is early for me going to go to sleep before my body changes it's mind...lol have a great night ladies, talk to you tomorrow


----------



## membas#1

Sleep well Sammy!


----------



## Nixilix

Well curry and dancing hasn't evicted baby :) x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls - no beds again today, had to go up for a ctg though, seriously upset and boy did i tell them this morning, i dont think they want me up there again after what i said! must have listened though cuse consultant rang me a minute ago appoligising for the treatment i said to him - dont appoligise just get me in when you say your gonna and get more staff cuse i cant find childcare now from tuesday im buggered!... he said i was next on list and priority now... hmmm we will see! i still have to phone in again 2moro morning though and check on beds, lets just hope i have him quickly to save all this heartache! my poor hubby i have completely taken all this out on him and had a bloody anxiety attack this morning! been gettin pains for days and losing plug but not progressing! this happened with my other 2 i need the hormonal drip to get me going my body dont like getting geared up for it - 2 nights no sleep im exhausted so praying now my baby gives me a easy labour - doubtful tho!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell,

So sorry your going through this, childbirth is stressful enough without all the added crap.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks Catherine, i know its not the end of the world and this is life sometimes, but what they dont and people realise is last time i was on this ward i lost my baby boy and i have very raw and bitter memories as it is and was treated appolingly back then they were so neglectful and didnt read my notes and thought i was there for a termination!! honestly it was disgusting, and now this again i just feel like screaming its brought my anxiety attacks back and thats no good for baby! my bp was up this morning too - i wonder why!!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Shell's. I hope they have a bed for you tomorrow. I hope the consultant takes you very seriously now. 

9:30am here - went to bed at 12 up at 5:30 to pee and up for 9 for the day. One of the best sleeps i've had in while :wohoo: i doubt it will provide any extra energy though :haha: today i have to deliver the cake, want to go to the mall for a bit, and do some housework (well don't really want the house work LOL). I was supposed to pick up my TENS rental tomorrow - might try to see if i can swing by and get it this afternoon instead. Then i can spend all day at home finishing up baby stuff.


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- sorry you are dealing with so much stress right now. thats horrible how they treated you last time. i hope you can relax some today and that theres a bed tomorrow. :hugs:

cathryn- i hope your feeling better! :flower:

rach- i hope baby gets a move on soon, lol!!!:happydance:

melissa- your motherly instincts will definitely kick in, dont worry hun! :winkwink:

yay for all the last minute trips, dinners, movies, outtings, etc :happydance:

sara- i had a descent nights sleep last night too. after 4 bad nights i really needed it. DH got up with the baby so i could sleep in today, yay! :sleep:

we are doing a little more shopping today and relaxing for tomorrow. its very surreal knowing when your gonna be in labor. think it makes me more nervous knowing when than if it was a surprise.


----------



## braijackava

Hopefully my contractions don't pick up between now and tomorrow. We are supposed to get a ton of snow between now and then. 1 to 2 feet i believe. Don't want to have to go to the hospital in that!


----------



## rottpaw

Hugs Blessed, I will be praying for you tomorrow! So exciting though to know when, even if it adds to the anxiousness a little. I'm so excited FOR you! Please text or let me know when baby arrives and I'll update the list for you!

Shells, I am SO sorry about all you are going thru! :hugs: honey!

Brai, I hope you do get a break and don't have to go out in that snow! Scary! It's been 70 here yesterday and in 60's today - no snow for us but the weather is making me want to get out. If only I had energy! 

:hugs: all!


----------



## rottpaw

blessedmomma said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else dealing daily with shooting sting/stabbing pains in/on your cervix....been getting then throughout the day for the last three days....doesnt change stop if I sit/stand/walk and it hurts like hell...please tell me I'm not alone
> 
> i get it sometimes but i thought it was baby poking at my cervix. he is very low and his hands are always right by his face and head in the scans:shrug:
> 
> could be from pressure of baby's head on your cervix too i would assume. pressing on nerves or something?Click to expand...

Sammy I've had some of these and yes, they'll about knock you over. I think it is when baby's head or hands hit my cervix; each one only lasts briefly, but sometimes he just gets himself in the wrong position and keeps doing it. THAT'S always interesting! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Well you can imagine that doing cakes pretty much destroys my kitchen. I have managed to get it cleaned up YAY. Takes a lot of energy though. I might go out for a bit and come back before i tackle the living room... and leave the bathroom for tomorrow. I don't think its nesting cause i sure as hell DONT want to do it... it just needs to be done.


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

I don't know what my problem is today, but I am just in a funk! Bleh! I need to get cleaned up and get out and about a bit, and maybe that will cheer me up. But on a happier note... happy full term day to me! LOL!

:dance:


----------



## msarkozi

Shell - :hugs: I feel so awful for you....I really hope you get a bed

Melissa - last night!! how exciting! I will be thinking of you

Angela - :hugs: retail therapy always helps me :thumbup:

I actually got a decent sleep last night. Went to bed around 11:30, woke up every 2 hours to pee, and then woke up at 10:00 this morning!!! yah!!!! I really don't have anything on my list to do today since I had the cleaner here yesterday. I have to pack OH's bag for him, and I am going to add the last few things to my bags as well. The only thing I can't put in there yet is my blowdryer. Oh, should I be taking my prenatal vitamins and folic acid to the hospital with me too??


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks guys

hubby rang labour ward tonight to see if they had calmed down, nope! and said doubtful i will get in 2moro either, given up hope on being induced now just had a vindaloo - holy cow my mouth is burning but hoping it does the job! can but try!


----------



## MumtoJ

Sarah - fab cake wish you could do me one ...

Melissa (b) can't believe your going in tomorrow, wishing you a quick and smooth deliver. Yeah on sucessful shopping and trips out - must be nice after being on rest for such a long time.

Melissa (m) from memory you go in on Tuesday don't you? that seems to have come around quick (probably not for you)

Shell hope you've managed to get some rest today and get some sleep overnight. Fx they have a bed for you in the morning.

Angela hope your moods improved, I've been a bit like that though just grumpy - nothing specific but grumpy none the less.

AFM - took DS for a swim today - water was quiet cool, then grabbed some lunch out. Once we got home OH took him outside for garden time while I went for a nap in the bath (have been up since 4 am) managed to get a good hour asleep in the bath which has tided me over but I'm tired again now - think I will be trying to get an early night.


----------



## msarkozi

yep, I go in Tuesday morning. So we will see how long it takes...I am guessing I won't actually get inserted with the cervidil until around 1:00 pm. I am scheduled for 11:00 am, but she said I have to be hooked up to the NST for half an hour first, and then wait for the doctor to come see me (which he is also in the clinic all day long).......just praying that it works quickly and isn't something that is going to take days....


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck for tomorrow Melissa! Can't wait for update. 

Not long now Melissa for you, 2 nights! So jealous!

Shells - sorry it's been a crap weekend and you don't have baby here yet. Hope all them ladies in your hospital tonight hurry up so you have bed :)

Had an afternoon nap again! Just had dinner. Now watching tele. Everytime baby nuzzles into my pelvis I can feel pressure.... Just wish she would push harder and break waters!!


----------



## msarkozi

Rach - who was the one with the idea of knitting needles????? lol!


----------



## Nixilix

Oh I'm considering it! It's the only thing going up at the mo haha!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

I must say this baby is so squirmy though!!!!! She wants out! Im considering shining a torch up there so she can see the exit!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: I want to push my belly down, but I am guessing that's not going to work


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the well wishes ladies. i keep thinking about tomorrow and trying not to worry about things. 

angela- i hope you get to get out today, its beautiful here too and we are just waiting for jax to get up from napping so we can finish our shopping. it does brighten the day to get out in nice weather. got my snap 3-6 month outfits finally, yay! 

cathryn- except for the 4am wake up, it sounds like a nice day for you. sounds like a relaxing afternoon anyways. hope you are starting to feel better hun, and that sickness is done with you for a long time!

hubby is cleaning the kitchen and im just laying around til we go shopping again, so i cant complain! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Blessed--Good Luck for tomorrow in case I don't get back on here later to wish you well wishes! Everything is going to go great and you'll have your LO in your arms soon! Best of wishes...


----------



## Nixilix

If I eat loads then shell have no room and have to come out!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol rach! :haha:

melissa- i havent decided if im bringing my laptop up with me to the hospital yet. leaning towards not, so if i dont get the chance to tell you- good luck! i hope its not a long labor for you and you get to hold your baby on tuesday! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

A girl that I work with that is due on 1st march has gone into be induced cause waters went yesterday. Bitch haha


----------



## blessedmomma

Nixilix said:


> A girl that I work with that is due on 1st march has gone into be induced cause waters went yesterday. Bitch haha

:rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

I told OH to get in there... I push, he pulls!


----------



## blessedmomma

when i hit 41 weeks with my 3rd i asked one of my friends who is a nurse if she would come break my waters. she thought i was joking...


----------



## Nixilix

I suppose I should stop moaning until I go at least 1 min late. But I will be ten times worse so might as well just have it now!!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Melissa! Just focus on you and that little one of yours :)

Rach - It gets to be so frustrating when you just want them out and they won't come out. I am guessing in a couple years, we will be asking ourselves why we wanted them out, as they are running around screaming and telling us off! lol!


----------



## 2nd time

JUSTeaten fresh pinapple with tabasco on it yum yum but have heartburn now lol


----------



## Nixilix

Ooooh I'm gonna eat my pineapple!!

So true Melissa - I'll prob want it back in soon enough!


----------



## 2nd time

apparently to make you go into labour you have to eat about 7 fresh pinapples lol ot sure i can manage that but the chill has to help lol


----------



## Nixilix

I only have one... But it's better than nothing!


----------



## 2nd time

Nixilix said:


> I only have one... But it's better than nothing!

i think 7 might cause another side effect yuck loll:wacko:


----------



## Nixilix

Coffee did that Friday!


----------



## msarkozi

7 pineapples?! omg!!! I think my mouth would be raw by the time I was done eating that much


----------



## 2nd time

bought my dd a new car seat from halfords today, now i am worried i did my reserch and new what seat was fine for her but the guy in the shop told me that you choose a seat on EITHER weight or age, every other pice of advice says weight is the most important. i now my seat is fine but watch out the advice you get in store might not be right


----------



## msarkozi

I would agree with you that weight is the most important.


----------



## 2nd time

its just worrying that so called experts give incorrect advice i feel bad but i am going to ring the store tommorow and tell them that they might have training issues . i dont want the guy to get in trouble as he was really nice he was just wrong and i dont want to thin that somone will have an acident in the wrong seat


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time, unless he was trying to say you if you have an older child that is still within the previous weight range it may still be appropriate to go up a chair. But its not safe to have a child too heavy for a seat. (which oops is what happened to us - hadn't realised just how heavy DS had got...).


----------



## braijackava

Ventured out in the blizzard to Target and got the portacrib, baby gate, and the nail clippers and other grooming things we needed. Dont need anything now. Just a stop at the pharmacy after the hospital for meds and pads etc. Hubby is putting the portacrib together now!


----------



## 2nd time

its that my dd is still in her first infant carrier which goes up to 20lb the new seats start at 20lb or you can get a 1+ which goes from birth to 40lb ish my dd is 16lb so too small for anything other than 1+ seat and he was trying to say coz she is 12 months she can go in a group 2 seat which would mea forward facing and not weighing enough its a mine field


----------



## readynwilling

msarkozi said:


> I actually got a decent sleep last night. Went to bed around 11:30, woke up every 2 hours to pee, and then woke up at 10:00 this morning!!! yah!!!! I really don't have anything on my list to do today since I had the cleaner here yesterday. I have to pack OH's bag for him, and I am going to add the last few things to my bags as well. The only thing I can't put in there yet is my blowdryer. Oh, should I be taking my prenatal vitamins and folic acid to the hospital with me too??

I got good sleep last night too!! I went to bed at 12, woke at 5:30 to pee then slept till 9!!

I added a few more things to my hospital bag too. Its about 80% packed now. I think i will take a couple of vitamins loose maybe?

Happy full term Angela :dance:

I think retail therapy is in the cards for most of us. I picked up a t-shirt and sweater to wear home from the hospital - so those pictures that everyone takes i wont look like a slob in my pj's - even though most of the time i look like a slob in my pj's :haha:

Good luck tomorrow Melissa (B)!! 

Glad you checked into the car seat 2ndtime. I agree that weight is more important then weight and your DD shouldn't go into a FF 20+ lbs seat yet. 

We figured out the car seat. There was a lever to release a portion of the base so it was raised - and when we lifted it up it tightened right up. So thats done. 

The living room got tidy'd and swept. Laundry and dishes are done and my feet hurt LOL. And the video monitor is charging so we can install the camera and we bought some of the plastic covering for home theater wires - so that when we hang the camera there won't be any wires available to grab onto (there was a recent recall with them). My mom is comming tomorrow to help me go through, wash and organize all the baby stuff. And i need to clean the bathroom.


----------



## natty1985

Hi girls, as requested a few piccies of my beautiful little man !!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0128 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12









CSC_0156 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0066 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11









DSC_0110 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## natty1985

Little Man ....
 



Attached Files:







037 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9









044 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 9









051 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## codegirl

msarkozi said:


> Thanks Melissa! Just focus on you and that little one of yours :)
> 
> Rach - It gets to be so frustrating when you just want them out and they won't come out. I am guessing in a couple years, we will be asking ourselves why we wanted them out, as they are running around screaming and telling us off! lol!

I remember not worrying about going late last time because I was so worried about how hard it would be to look after him on the outside.

Now I can't wait to have this squishy baby to hold. They are WAY more fun on the outside... even in a couple years :cloud9: :thumbup:



2nd time said:


> its that my dd is still in her first infant carrier which goes up to 20lb the new seats start at 20lb or you can get a 1+ which goes from birth to 40lb ish my dd is 16lb so too small for anything other than 1+ seat and he was trying to say coz she is 12 months she can go in a group 2 seat which would mea forward facing and not weighing enough its a mine field

I would say that you definatly want to keep her rear facing for now. We kept E rear facing till he was 18 months, it's safe for them even once they are over 20 lbs. E's "big boy" carseat sounds like the 1+ you are talking about, and it freed up the infant carseat for this baby.


----------



## readynwilling

How sweet is he Natty!! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

codegirl said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> I remember not worrying about going late last time because I was so worried about how hard it would be to look after him on the outside.
> 
> This is me EXACTLY right now! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## codegirl

readynwilling said:


> codegirl said:
> 
> 
> I remember not worrying about going late last time because I was so worried about how hard it would be to look after him on the outside.
> 
> This is me EXACTLY right now! :flower:Click to expand...

I totally get it :thumbup: but I also know now that you will be amazing. It's not as scary as you think. It's is hard but you get way more laughs out of them once you can see them :haha: And the cuddles and snuggles... well... out of this world :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Terri :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

he's a handsome little guy Natty!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats Natty....wonderful pictures of your little man! I bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

natty- he is completely adorable!!!! :flower:

code- i totally agree with you! and its definitely worth a little lip out of them for all the cute things they do and all the hugs you get :cloud9: even that first smile or giggle makes all the hard newborn work you have to put in so very worth it.

2nd time- what the guy at the store said was not completely inaccurate. because of the differences in childrens weight/age it does really depend on one or the other. for your dd's weight i do agree she can be in the rear facing longer. i have a son that grew out of his rear facing very early on, 6 mos!, and could even flip his chair over on top of himself. like cathryn said about j, it was very unsafe for him to be in that seat anymore. my other son used that same chair for over a year. sounds like he wasnt saying that based on your dd but i think its just a general rule that some kids can move up before others.


----------



## membas#1

so handsome natty! congrats!


----------



## braijackava

So cute Natty!
Good luck tomorrow Blessed!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol it was me who had the knitting needle idea lol....

Blessed best of luck today hunni

Natty he is just gorgeous congrats!!

Well curry didnt touch me we also did the deed and some nipple stimulating a foot massage and nought! lol this baby wants to stay put obviously!! just waiting untill 7am now to ring labour ward see if any beds - my bet is nope!


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck Shell's. Hope you get a bed!


----------



## natty1985

Shells there is bound to be a bed because you've eaten the hottest curry going lol x good luck for inductions today ladies thinking of you all x


----------



## Nixilix

Very cute nat! Well done!!

Hope there is a bed shell fingers crossed!

I got pain across top of bump this morning but don't know when I will notice bump goon hard cause it's so tight anyway!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

pmsl your right Natty they have a bed!.. praying they can break my waters and no shuve me up on that ward for days on end again!.... and now the bloody vindaloo has taken effect and just burnt my ass! - lovely!!!! gonna be fun for them today - my revenge for mucking me around!! hahahaa


----------



## MumtoJ

Shell'sAngels said:


> pmsl your right Natty they have a bed!.. praying they can break my waters and no shuve me up on that ward for days on end again!.... and now the bloody vindaloo has taken effect and just burnt my ass! - lovely!!!! gonna be fun for them today - my revenge for mucking me around!! hahahaa

Shell - go give them what for - hope this time it much more smoothly - please feel free to text me with updates for the girls (if you want). Am sending you lots and lots of labour dust your way.

Blessed - good luck for today. - PS the image I have of your son turning himself over in a car seat has really made me chuckle.

2nd time - I agree keeping them rear facing for as long as possible - my issue was moving J from the 1st forward facing to the one that moves onto using the normal seat belt. J also worked out how to undo the 5 point harness at an early age. But he shouldn't have been telling you to move her up to the forward facing until she's heavy enough.

Sarah, I wish I had your energy to do so much if my list has more than 1 thing on it doesn't get completed.

Natt - love all the pics, enjoy those cuddles and hope you recover quickly.

Chrissie - hope you post some pics soon (hint hint).

Well - I don't know why but mentally I've convinced myself I'm going to go over and end up being induced - don't know if its just avoidance though ...


----------



## 2nd time

good luck to all the inductions today shells hope you get in about time after all the messing around


----------



## Nixilix

Well the girl from work had her baby last night. Where's mine!

Cathryn I think I'm gonna go 2 wks late and be overdue too. They don't do sweeps ere til 41 wks either. Boring. So I haven't even got out of bed yet. I'm watching Jeremy Kyle in bed. He's an idiot.


----------



## blessedmomma

shells- yay for a bed!!! :happydance: hopefully they finish the job today!!!

afm- its almost 4:30 am here. i have been up since 3am with a teething baby. hopefully he will go back to sleep soon so i can get another hour in before i have to be at the hospital. if not i guess i will nap after i get my epidural. wanting this to go as smooth as possible today. and hoping all you lovely ladies have a great day today!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck to those having babies today! So exciting!!!!


----------



## braijackava

Yay for bed shells!
Will be thinking of you and blessed today!


----------



## natty1985

Good luck blessed can't believe all these babies in the space of a week x


----------



## Tanikit

Hi again, I have a LOT to catch up on, but thought i'd update first since already one hand typing.

Had an induction on 17/02 - baby got distressed once I was about 7cm dilated so they took her out very fast by Caesarian. They also battled to get her sugar levels up after the birth and she has been in ICU til this morning though she did very well since Saturday evening. So today is my birthday and the best present I got was being able to bring baby Kirima home. She was born at 15:03 on 17/02/2011 weighing 3.84kg (8 pounds 7 ounces)

Now off to check everyone's updates - good luck to all of thse being induced/in labour today.


----------



## MumtoJ

After my comments earlier, I am not real crampy and just feeling not right. Have a MW app at 4:30 so will see what she says.

An update from Shell in case she doesn't feel like doing it herself ... She has been sent home again from the hospital - very understandably she is very upset so not sure if she will be on or be busy distracting herself.


----------



## MumtoJ

Tanikit, congratulations on your baby girl (photos please) and HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake:

Sorry you had to go through that stress but glad she is all ok now. what a lovely birthday present.


----------



## Nixilix

I was wondering how you were! Congrats on your baby girl. Sorry bout the c sect butglad she is well an home. Happy birthday!!!!!!! And Congrats! 

Shells so sorry they are messing you around. I hope it all gets sorted soon and you have a any in your arms very soon xxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

tanikit- how lovely of a bday present!!!! :baby: congrats and happy she is ok now :hugs:

shells- how absolutely frustrating! i hope they can get you back in today. so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Blessed, have a smooth and safe delivery and let me know when there's any news!! HUGS!

Shell's I am SO sorry they are running you around like this! 

Natty, gorgeous little boy!! So happy for you! 

Tanikit - yay for a safe delivery, and happy birthday! 

AFM - no new episodes of any regular contractions. baby seems quite happy where he is! Trying to make this my last week of work in the office. Wish me luck!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey. Baby hasn't movednmuch today. And isn't movin when poking. Heartbeat strong though but still worried.


----------



## MumtoJ

Nix if worried go get it checked - mine is also much quieter lately - am planning on mentioning it to MW today.


----------



## Nixilix

I've tried all the tricks. Poking, chocolate, cold drink, loud music. It's like she's tucked up really tight and doesn't want to move. No feet are escaping or anything?!! How long are you supposed to not feel anything before you go?


----------



## MumtoJ

Don't know of an actual length of time but do you have the number of day assessment unit on the front of your green notes? if you do ring them and have a chat - the worst thing that will happen is they will tell you to monitor for another x period of time and if nothing come in - worse / best that can happen is you go in and baby starts jumping around.


----------



## braijackava

Congrats tanikit and happy birthday!
so sorry shells, how horrible. I would be so mad!


----------



## pinkycat

Im sorry ladies i haven't really caught up with what iv missed, just flicked through last night.

Here is a pic of Niamah Megan (if it works) I will give details when i feel better. Lost lots of blood during section and need a transfussion but im trying to avoid it with iron tablets. She was worth every second of it though :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Image0252.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Pinky!
Does anyone else think it is weird my doctor is stripping my membranes at only 36 weeks? I am not complaining, but I wonder if it is because he is measuring 3 weeks ahead?


----------



## 2nd time

well went to hospital and had ctg baby is happy my toco reading was over 50% on a reg basis does this mean i am in labour or just that my uturus is twitchy


----------



## msarkozi

Congratulations Tanikit, and Happy Birthday! 

Chrissie, she is gorgeous.

Thinking of Melissa today...hoping that baby comes quickly


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Tanikit :yipee: Happy Birthday!!

Thinking of you today Shell's and Blessed :hugs: Im excited for you both!!

Sorry Shells, just read the update. Thats terrible they sent you home :hugs:

Rach - i was told 6 movements (any kind, any strength) in 2 hours.

Shes gorgeous Pinkycat :cloud9:

36 weeks does seem early brai - but if LO is measuring ahead, and there is really only a 25% chance of a sweep bringing on labour, maybe he is just trying to promote an early (but still full term) labour. I was told that it helps so you don't go overdue - and im having mine done tomorrow at 38 +5.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Tankit congrats on your little girls arrival...happy birthday too! Sorry delivery wasn't smooth but glad to hear she's doing well.

Shells sorry hope things work out soon...

Blessed thinking and praying for a safe smooth delivery of little Nathon...cant wait to see some pictures!! Take Care Hun!

Pinky....Congrats hun she's adorable!!!! Well done! Hope your resting and enjoying all the little cuddles and snuggles from LO.

And if I missed anyone...sorry alot of ladies to keep up with :flower: 

:happydance: Tomorrow I will Be 35 WEEKS with 35 DAYS LEFT :happydance:


----------



## MumtoJ

Fab pic Chrissie shes beautiful. I did the opposite went for the transfusion over the iron tablets - my body just doesn't process the tablets. Good luck, it may take some time to feel perky again so be kind to yourself.

Brai - that seems early to me but they won't give me one until 41 weeks and I'm really hoping not to go that far - wont even check to see if any dialation unless I go to L&D saying I'm in labour or waters gone !


2nd time - glad everything ok - don't know about the 50% thing whens your next MW app?

Not sure of the time over the pond but hope Melissa (b) is getting on ok and Melissa (m) is making the most of her last day before going in.

AFM - thought my MW app was 4:30 turns out is was 4 so was a bit late - she saw me anyway but a bit of a rush. everything fine, mentioned he was more quiet than normal and she just said that if worried phone the assessment centre but as long as I was gettin regular periods of movement his routine may have just changed but to phone assessment if worried. HB good and DS gets real coy when we listen to it. She said he's definately starting to engage, frustratingly he had wriggled up about an hour before I got there but hey ho he'll come when ready. Next app isn't until 40+2 and she wont do a sweep until 41 weeks I so hope he is here by then.

Hope everyone else is fine - sorry to those who I've missed I'm sure there are some.

xx


----------



## kelly brown

hi ya ladies thought id give you a litlle up date seems my edd was 3.3.2011
well my waters broke on saturday at 6.30am so went up hospital at 9am as i had not lost my plug they plugged me up to the machine and i was told i was in labour but my cervix was still tight shut so any way i came hiome and she said if nothing happens by the morning to come back ay 9am and they will induce me
so any way went home getting pains and they were getting tighter and more painfull bout 6ish mins aspart at 5pm i phoned up cos pain was killing me she said you might as well stay put we will only send you back home so ring back when they are 3-4 away so any way at 12am they were 2-3-4 mins long at the pain had got to the point where i had had enough i had been doing this for nearly 15hours in agony so i phoned up and i went in i had had a show of blood mucusy so i was hoping i had lost my plug well we got there i was asking for pain relief but no had to wait to be assessed she examined me and she went omg i was like what she said i can see the crowning i can see the head and his hair :haha: i was 8cm dilated 2 to go well from 1am i needed to push so from 1am to 6.38am i was puching NO pain killers or drugs other than gas and air i was being brave i thought i had got this far and i only had 2cm to go so i thought hey what the heck well any way the contactions got worse and were coming harder and stronger at one point she did say we will have to cut you if his not out within 2 pushes but i just went for it i was not being cut i glad i did i had no outer stiches and ony a few in side so was happy then at 6.38am 20/2/2011 the most beauitfull baby born ryan shaun brown was born with mops of black hair (EXPLAINS THE HEART BURN) 
i am so over wealmed i got discharge yesterday at 6pm and he passed all his test and is breast feeding well and doing well his so good he only crys when hungry and had me up twice last night one long feed and a nappy change he woke up at 7.30am mid wife said today his doing so well of to regester him tomorrow heres a pictures 
i just want to thank my hubby for the perfect and most beauitfull gift EVER 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://i54.tinypic.com/zwffh5.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/25zrtpd.jpg


----------



## MumtoJ

Congratulations Kelly - he's beautiful


----------



## kelly brown

thank you xx


----------



## braijackava

Congrats kelly! So cute!


----------



## msarkozi

Congratulations Kelly! He's gorgeous


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Kelly! Hes beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls

Catherine thanks for updating, i wasnt gonna come on today but ive calmed down a wee bit now, its been a absolute nightmare of a day and neglect again as i was told to come in there was a bed and i was priority but this morning they decided i wasnt and sent 2 other woman down even though i was there first! they left me in a room for 2 hours didnt even take my notes or come see me, anyway my husband (who had to go back to work cuse we have no lost 3 days pay) rang the ward like he was gonna and see how i was getting on and obviously when i was in active labour he would be there in a shot.... anyway turns out they 'forgot' i was there! i was mortified after everything thats happened, i kicked off girls - bigtime so much so i dont really know how i can go back there i told them i wanted to be transferred to another hospital (sadly the next nearest one is 1 hours drive away) but i didnt care this whole experience espeshly with what happened to us last year too and how badly we were treated then has just been a massive kick in the rear end and i am so so upset over it all, i know my baby is well and i am - well apart from stressed and suffering anxiety attacks this morning but i have had a nightmare with childcare, hubbies work and what not! 
I had a call this afternoon from the consultant scencerly appoligising and he really was trying all he could to get me on there today but it just isnt possible now cuse theres not enough staff! i have been told im priority - even though was told that yesterday and just pray that these woman have there babies tonight so i can yet again go in tomorrow, its just been one huge nightmare! im getting lots of contractions have been for days! even shown them on the ctg today just keep praying they progress and can avoid the whole induction process! im sorry girls ive not caught up on things i will do again i just wanted to say thanks and congrats to babies born xx


----------



## 2nd time

congrats bump buddy beautiful boy lucy you


----------



## 2nd time

one born every min 9pm c4 ladies


----------



## Nixilix

Wentto be monitored, baby good but high bp again so hav had pessary! I'm petrified! Nothing is happening down there so prob no baby til wednesday or Thursday but not leaving until baby here! Scary. 

Sorry can't read back much. Got low battery. Congrats kel! Good luck shells! Hope both melissas get on well! Xx catch up soon x


----------



## msarkozi

yah Rach!!!! Baby should be here this week then :)

:hugs: Shell!! That is just awful.


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Nix!


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck Rach :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Well ladies it's been a big day on here! Congrats Kelly and Chrissie!! Beautiful babies! 

I have not yet heard anything from Melissa (Blessed). I am hoping she will text and I will update as soon as I hear anything. 

AFM, my dr. called back today and (hallelujah!) now wants me on modified bed rest due to my BP continuing to be high. That lets me discontinue work (thank the Lord!) immediately and just rest. I am SO thankful for that. With all that has happened recently I desperately need a break, however brief, between baby and work, and it wasn't looking like I was going to get it. So I am soooo relieved and hopefully that alone will help with the BP. My dr. also wanted my next scan moved up to tomorrow (I think that issue is size related, to see how big he is 2.5 weeks after last scan). So we will do that tomorrow at 10:30, then she wants me to do a 24-hour urine test (I guess for preeclamspia). That will run from Tues-Wedns and then we go back to see her Thursday. She specifically mentioned that we might need to induce at 38 weeks, so we'll see how things go. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## msarkozi

oh wow, maybe only one week left for you now Angela! That is great!


----------



## rottpaw

Definitely! You go in tomorrow, right Melissa? We'll be thinking of you and can't wait to hear how everything goes!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats to all those who have recently had their babies...gorgeous pics from all! Really nice to see some babies coming from the March Mummies! We've all waited so long to meet our LOs and it's all starting to happen! I'm at the end of the month so I shall continue to live vicariously through all of you for now while I wait for things to start happening for me. 

Good luck to those currently getting started...can't wait to hear of more stories. 

Blessed--thinking of you
Rach--Good Luck! 

Will be checking on you all!


----------



## msarkozi

Angela - scheduled for 11:00 am tomorrow morning, and hoping things move along fairly quickly. Going to go for a soak in the tub as I have been crampy, and then I think I am going to try and get some sleep. 

Membas - your day is coming as well! :)


----------



## membas#1

good luck tomorrow melissa! hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## msarkozi

So far it's not working so well...maybe if I put my phone down, it will help :haha:


----------



## membas#1

There's no way i would be able to sleep if i knew i was going in to have the baby--probably better for me to just be surprised by labor otherwise i'll get anxious in anticipation!


----------



## Nixilix

Well I've manger 2 hrs sleep. They've induced me with propess which is a slow release pessary they check everything after 24 hrs. I think it's very much like cervidil. So they don't expect much in 24 hrs and will check me wed. Better get some sleep today then!! 

Good luck to those being induced today!! Xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hope shells is ok? Xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

still busy on the ward gotta ring back 9.30am to check again i tell ya i will be having this baby naturally at this rate sod induction lol


----------



## 2nd time

i want my baby now my body keeps playing tricks on me 4 really strong contractions this morning then nothing aggghhhhh


----------



## Shell'sAngels

been getting contractions since friday here when they put pessery in but no joy it sucks :-(


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> been getting contractions since friday here when they put pessery in but no joy it sucks :-(

you are really having a crappy time i feel for you were in uk are you


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies I've had an update from Melissa (Blessed) - baby Nathon born yesterday at 1:44, 6lbs 13 oz. Mama and baby doing well! She will update more when she can! 

:dance:


----------



## Tanikit

Shells :hugs: really hope things will get worked out or baby will arrive very quickly on her own.

Nix :hugs: hope things are going ok. Does anyone know what is in the pessary they are using since I had a gel and contractions started within 2-3 hours the first time and within 5 minutes this time so I don't think a gel and pessary are similar.

Good luck to all those in labour or being induced - thinking of you.

Kirima is doing well - my boobs are sore today but still ok, my eldest seems to be coping fine - she has visitors to play with. Have been very tired since I was up most of last night - this baby sleeps more in the day than the night so hoping that will eventually settle - she was always busier at night when I was pregnant too.

A sweep at 36 weeks does seem early - maybe ask a bit about their reasoning and also any complications that could occur. Good luck - its pretty soon now.

Cobgrats Melissa! Look forward to hearing your story.


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Melissa (blessed)!
And good luck other Melissa!
Glad baby is doing well Tanikit.
I hope they get you in for real today Shells.
I have been so nervous all night. All I dreamt about was getting my membranes stripped and going into labor. I am wondering if it is because the baby is measuring so big and my BP has been all over the place. They checked my home machine against their office one last week and it seems to be correct. I will get a reading of 168/106 one minute then 127/68 the next? It is confusing. It was even like that at the hospital and doctor office. So I have a growth scan at 1120am, then see the doctor at 130pm. It will be interesting to see what she says and if there is a plan yet. I plan on begging her to induce me next Tuesday.


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats Melissa (B) can't wait for pics and story

Good Luck Melissa (M) thinking of you today

Tanikit - glad things going well and DD1 is coping well. Try and rest when you can.

Brai - hope you have a good scan & app.

Nix - hope things run smoothly for you

An *update from Shell *- early pm Shell went back onto the ward, has had another pessary, still contracting but not dialiating. They will give her some more time to dialate but if nothing by Friday she will be looking at a C-section. Need to send lots of labour energy her way as Friday is her youngest birthday so she would like to be home for that (would also be nice if they each had there own birthdays).

AFM - at work today still crampy and uncomfortable, bad heartburn but have run out of rennies in my work bag (oops!). Very tired despite having a decent nights sleep, daren't go home as the builders sould be there so it's not very quiet but just want to go sit in the bath - oh well ...


----------



## 2nd time

MumtoJ said:


> Congrats Melissa (B) can't wait for pics and story
> 
> Good Luck Melissa (M) thinking of you today
> 
> Tanikit - glad things going well and DD1 is coping well. Try and rest when you can.
> 
> Brai - hope you have a good scan & app.
> 
> Nix - hope things run smoothly for you
> 
> An *update from Shell *- early pm Shell went back onto the ward, has had another pessary, still contracting but not dialiating. They will give her some more time to dialate but if nothing by Friday she will be looking at a C-section. Need to send lots of labour energy her way as Friday is her youngest birthday so she would like to be home for that (would also be nice if they each had there own birthdays).
> 
> AFM - at work today still crampy and uncomfortable, bad heartburn but have run out of rennies in my work bag (oops!). Very tired despite having a decent nights sleep, daren't go home as the builders sould be there so it's not very quiet but just want to go sit in the bath - oh well ...

you are woring late i gave up 4 wees ago good job as it happens coz consultant told me to quit 4 days after i left


----------



## codegirl

Congrats to everyone that has had their baby and here's labour dust to all being induced or needing labour soon!

I hope my baby comes quickly as this pre-labour is starting to suck BIG TIME!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Hoping to work until I pop - but they won't let me work past my due date which makes my last possible working date the 3rd March. have a conference to attend on the 2nd. But I only work 3 days a week, and as the builders have finally re-started the extension its probably better for me to be at work than at home ...

I'm also pretty lucky in that I can pretty much manage my own workload so if I'm too tired one day I can do stuff that doesn't take much brain power and also I'm handing stuff over to people.


----------



## 2nd time

it should have said working lol sory i can spell its just dd had stolen half the keys from my lap top


----------



## 2nd time

take care of yourself i guess at least you arnt sitting at home going mad like some of us everytime my belly feels strange i am convinced its started lol no luck though


----------



## readynwilling

Glad to hear all is well tanikit!! 

Big hugs to shells and Melissa (msarkozi)

Congrats Melissa (B) so happy for you!!

My appt went well - i am 80% effaced and 2 cm dilated. the OB did a sweep. I feel a lot more pressure on my cervix now then i did before - but its only been a 3 hours LOL. I still think i'll make it till the end of the week. Friday is my last day at work!! I'll be 39+1 LOL. Hopefully i can take next weekend to stock up on sleep.


----------



## Tanikit

Ready that sounds promising - hopefully your baby will arrive soon.

I landed up with a fever today - last night I was shaking and very sore in bed so that I cried but write it off to low sugar levels (my machine to test was missing) but today I started shaking again a few times like that and my sugars were not low when I tested and I had a headache so I took my tempreature and was running a fever. I phoned my doctor since I am on antibiotics and pain killers anyway and he said come in at 09:00am tomorrow. My fever has stabilised somewhat now after I took even more pain killers but I am still in pain all over so will have some blood taken tomorrow and see what is going on. I am feeling a little better now though still exhausted and headachy. Hope it is nothing to do with the Caesar. My boobs are sore but I am still feeding Kirima so I doubt its mastitis. Will have to see how tonight goes.


----------



## rottpaw

Tanikit hope you feel better soon! You have enough to deal with to be ill on top of everything! 

Ready it sounds like you are, indeed, getting ready for labor! Go girl! 

Cathryn honey you are my hero being able to work so late into things. If my doc had not written me out yesterday I was about to go crazy; too exhausted to deal with full time (or even part time) work and I think that is why it was beginning to show up in my BP. Hang in there!

Brai - I definitely sympathize. I'm in basically the same situation now. My BP is not quite as high as yours, but our baby is measuring huge for only 37 weeks (9 pounds as of this morning's ultrasound!) My OB sent us back for another U/S this morning and, while baby is perfect (though huge!) my BP was the highest it's been so far at this morning's reading; 144/91. Mine has been creeping up more gradually, but faster now. We will see what my OB says when she talks to the perinatologist. At least baby was doing fine, so that makes me feel better. But my dr. already mentioned possible induction at 38 weeks, so we'll see. I hope we get these babies here soon!


----------



## braijackava

I've only had the ultrasound so far, don't see the doctor for another hour or so. Baby is now about 7 lbs 3 oz at 36 weeks. Will update once I see the doctor.
hope you feel better tanikit!


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd Time - I know I think I would probably drive myself mad at home analysing every twinge. 

Angela - Don't get me wrong I'm knackerd but decided I'd rather get work to pay me for being knackerd and uncomfortable than spend the time at home with the noise and distruption of building works. Work are also being real good and have not put any pressure on me to "do" anything. Saying that though I feel like Sh*te tonight, headachey, crampy and could drop on the spot. Just hoping its not another twist in this bug I've got.

Sarah, sounds like your progressing well, hope you make it to the end of the week.

Brai, bubs sounds a good size hope the dr app went well.


----------



## braijackava

In labor and delivery since BP was high. Getting tests done. If they are good i get to go home for another week, if not will be having a baby today or tomorrow. A little mixed emotions right now. Will update when i can.


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck Brai!!


----------



## braijackava

I have a feeling it wont be today, but you never know!


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck Brai!

Congrats to Blessed! Can't wait to hear update and see pics :)


----------



## braijackava

I am home. No baby in the near future. Had a really bad night so will get on tomorrow.


----------



## membas#1

sorry brai--baby will come soon tho, can't stay in there forever :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry Brai. I know the frustration and hope we both get our LO's here soon!


----------



## rottpaw

PS anyone heard from Melissa Sarkozi? Hope all is well!


----------



## readynwilling

I saw a couple FB updates - it sounded like things are moving slowly for her :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

I just can't stop crying. I don't know why. I have a horrible headache too. Me and hubby are arguing over stupid things. It just feels like the end of the world right now even though i know its not. I am sure its just hormones, but that doesn't make me feel any better.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Sara!

:hugs: brai. I have been tired and crabby myself all day. Just jealous of everyone who is done with it I think lol.


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry you guys are having a down day. We are allowed to have down days. Don't worry our time is comming soon!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Sara. I've really enjoyed my first day home on rest, at least in concept. Gotten several small things done around the house, and our iPad came today (we ordered it on the recommendation of some friends who are using one to track their newborn's care, like "fed at x time, changed at y time" etc. - easy to share with family etc. who are visitng and helping out) so that has been fun to play with. But basically, aside from nesting I've just been driving myself nuts now worrying about how big this baby actually is, and how he's going to get out! :wacko:

Hope you are having a good evening! Please keep us posted on Melissa S if you have access to her FB page.


----------



## readynwilling

Have fun with your Ipad!! I use the babybump app on my iphone for pregnancy and really like it. If i see anything from Melissa i'll let you know! I think im off to bed - try to get a full nights sleep in. And by that i mean a full night of sleep with only 3 wake ups to go pee :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Sara! And I understand completely. I'm going to bed early myself this evening.


----------



## membas#1

you know i've noticed that i often get crabby and grumpy around the same time everyday--and poor DH--it's usually around 5-6pm, so that's either his break time at work when he's home or right when i get home from work....i'm trying to recognize it and not get so bent out of shape but i hate seeing stupid stuff that needs to be done around the house..like the recycling, or go pick up the milk, or build a fire...just makes me grumpy--and he's helping plenty...i barely have to clean house as far as sweeping, dishes etc...right now...but i still get grumpy when i have to do more than a thing or two. sounds silly--part of it is that he only works 2 days a week and i work 5 right now so i think i get grumpy when i have to do anything whatsoever...even tho that's not entirely fair. i don't expect not to do anything but right now i guess it just annoys me. i feel bad for DH cuz he's like "are you okay?" and he'll tell me i seem grumpy...so i know he's not enjoying me being around right now a lot :( 

you know today i stayed home from work cuz i was coming down with a cold. i wanted to stay in bed all day--instead DH and i stayed in bed til noon (getting some cuddles and :sex: in, which was great and really nice) but then he had to go to work so i ended up grocery shopping, working some, going to the post office, making dinner, picking up milk, building a fire, folding baby clothes, packing baby's bag for hospital etc. I did take a bath and now am in bed at 7pm...but you know i just wanted a WHOLE day in bed--don't ask me why, just feel like being lazy for one entire day. 

okay--rant done. sorry. 

brai, hope you are feeling better! sara, hope you get some good rest!


----------



## rottpaw

I know how you feel, Membas! I'm oddly grumpy myself these last few days. I wonder if it's too much to hope that it's a hormone shift that will signal my cervix to get this show on the road, LOL!?


----------



## membas#1

I don't know but it's one of the few things i do not enjoy about pregnancy--


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! hope everyone is doing as well as expected being 9 months pregnant. :hugs:

just got home and its really late so will only be on a minute, then im going to bed. have been up since 3am monday morning. :sleep:

my induction was a dream. i would have 10 more if they all ended up like that...

7:30 arrived
8:30 started pitocin, was 3 cm dilated 80% effaced.
10:30 they broke my water. found out it had blood in it. they figured placenta was pulling away a bit and may have been responsible for low fluid in first place.
12:00 checked me. fully effaced and only 3-4 cm dilated. i thought oh my, this will take forever!!!! only 3-4 by now??? upped my epidural.
1:00 checked me. fully dilated!!! was at 10 cm from 3-4 in one hour! had to wait til OB arrived to push. 
1:40 OB arrived. pushed twice, he was born at 1:44

was the easiest fastest labor ever for me. :cloud9:

well, im gonna get some sleep, but will update with pics tomorrow.


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Blessed! Can't wait to see pics.
I am getting ready to go to sleep. Hubby is grumpy and tired, so i just told him to go to sleep and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. I am going to take my own advice now. Night ladies.


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Blessed - sounds like it all went well. Can't wait to see pictures.

Brai :hugs: this stage of pregnancy is hard without any additional complications. Hope your BP stays down.

Rottpaw glad you are enjoying your rest - don't over do it at home - just rest!

Membas and rottpaw - I definitely got very grumpy before baby arrived. It does get better after the birth (although I did cry a bit 3 days on but not so grumpy)

Are we going to have a baby thread sometime? I think I have mastitis - after yesterdays fever I am showing signs of it now though thought it would be more painful as I am still feeding Kirima fine. Have an appointment early this morning so will see - I am very sore in other places so need that checked too.


----------



## membas#1

aww blessed...great to hear from you...glad everything went so well! can't wait to see pics. i bet you are tired--hope you get some rest :hugs:

brai, hope you are getting some rest too...

DH and i just had a bit of words--argh. i mean it ended fine but he just gets SOOOO frustrated at me because I get anxious about stuff--things i can't control anyways...but he doesn't understand someone like me who can't just brush it off and take things as they come...i don't need to control everything in life, and i'm not a control freak but i do get anxious and that drives him mad--so i asked one little question about his outlook on job situation (he's currently working part time and working on getting his business back up and running after 3 months away from that...and it worries me that it's taking more time than planned) and it led into much more of a discussion and frustration that i anticipated...doesn't help that my hormones (grumpy and emotional alike) are peaking--not only that but i try to explain to him that there's a lot of "unknown" right now with a baby coming soon...so this job thing on top of it adds more to that, and then you take the fact that i don't sleep at night, leaves me lots of time with things to creep into my head...and not sleeping at night while working full time with all these things on my mind and still trying to contribute around the house etc, some days i just have these break downs...(which is why he says i need to let go of some of the things on my mind that i cannot control because it's only exacerbated by not sleeping and the anxiety of a new baby etc. etc.). he says he understands with the lack of sleep etc...body changing, energy lacking--but i'm not sure he fully understands cuz let's face it--how can they when they aren't living it everyday. not only that but he can sleep til noon if he wants to 5 days a week. i told him i'm getting a bit resentful of that right now--even though i know he's making his contacts, doing his paperwork, checking his options etc...i just feel resentful when i am getting up at 7am to go to work. 

it's supposed to snow wed night and thur...i'm really hoping my work will close...but i doubt it--i work at a university and i only live about 3/4 mile from work so i walk each day--universities never close for snow days. and if you can get to work you are expected to--think i could use pregnancy as an excuse NOT to walk to work in the snow? :haha: then id' have a few days off!

sorry for my 2nd rant in one night...one of those days i guess...


----------



## membas#1

Tanikit--hope the fever and possible mastitis gets better...i love the name you chose for LO. so cute!


----------



## 2nd time

still getting mixed signels from my stupid body. wish someone could take dd today and let me veg out but no chance lol


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all just a quick one ...

Not feeling great today - been up since 2am as J not well (drowning in snot) poor thing, got him back off to sleep by about 4:30 but couldn't get back off myself. Been throwing up again this morning, not sure if its "clearing out" or another bug (obviously hoping for the former) but feeling awful and am at work.

Have had an update from Shell - still no movement, they haven't been able to break waters and she is on her 4th Pessary, they are very keen to avoid a section but think this is the last pessary they will give her. So she is very frustrated, especially with trying to sort childcare as well.

I will try and catch up properly this PM or tomorrow.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: MumtoJ and also :hugs: Shells. Hope you are not sick Mum2J and that things are moving, but if not then hope you feel better soon.

Shells, you have had such a rough time of it - really hoping you will have your baby with you soon.


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All!!

Melissa that sounds fantastic, Congrats :hugs:

Tanikit - i think you should head over to baby club (or where ever they allow the threads) and start a mom's thread... then we can move over as we need to - and still check up in here. Just a thought. 

I slept ok... tossed and turned a bit, up at 1:30 and 5:30 to pee. Thats pretty good in my books - but im still tired. And if i manage to actually get 7-8 hours and im tired now, my god what is my life gonna be like in a couple of weeks. I guess im hoping it will be different because i won't be getting up and going to work and i can function at home in a zombie like state that is not acceptable for the workplace.


----------



## braijackava

Yesterday was tough, but i was happy i was still pregnant and in the comfort of my own home this morning. Thanks for all the kind words yesterday!


----------



## blessedmomma

trying to get updated on all thats happened today.

sorry for all the trouble going on ladies!!!:hugs:

chrissie and kelly- babies are just gorgeous :happydance: great job ladies!


----------



## Nixilix

Not much news here! I'm on pessary 2 prob wil only allow one more then section.... Just gotta see what happens. Sorry can't really catch up xx


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Nix!


----------



## readynwilling

Hopefully you don't need the section rach :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Another _just quick one _- Not sure if Shell will come on later but she has been sent home AGAIN - OMG I can't believe what the hospital is putting her through.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies, 

Poor Shells!! I can't believe it. This has been going on for days and days for her. I really hope they get that baby out soon! 

Anyone heard from Melissa S?

Cathryn, I hope you feel MUCH better soon! That is a lot to deal with with your little guy sick and you not feeling well either. I'm so sorry! 

Blessed, glad to see you back on! Congrats!!!

Membas, so sorry you are arguing with hubby. It's really hard sometimes to not just knock their heads right off their shoulders, especially when they say "I understand all you're going through, but..." and you want to scream (or at least I do!) "you can't possibly know!!" :grr: Men!

I'm having a better day; got a good night's sleep last night (as good as they get these days anyway!) and slept in this morning. So that was nice. So far today have just been putzing around. Plan to finalize the packing of the hospital bags and list of things that can't be packed yet (pillows etc), make a list of the last items we need to pick up before baby (breast pads and nursing bra, etc.), pick up the house and my home office, and otherwise just relax! So far my BP is hanging in there. Hovering at the line but not quite as high as at yesterady's scan.

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## 2nd time

well just had a really hot chineese hope that works as i am fed up of feeling like an old woman


----------



## readynwilling

Im so ready to be done work!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it Friday at 5pm yet? :haha:

I saw a status update from melissa s... she's still waiting for her little man to make an appearance.

:hugs: Shell's


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck to all the inductions! Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

good luck with inductions ladies. 
:hugs: to everyone.

wanted to get some pics on. nathon has jaundice so have to go back in for some blood drawn to see if its bad enough for the uv lights tomorrow morning. dr said it seemed mild, but just want to make sure. he is such a quiet calm baby. got real lucky on this one, lol!


----------



## braijackava

So cute Blessed!
I have come to the conclusion I will probably be pregnant for at least 3 more weeks. You never know though.


----------



## readynwilling

So sweet Melissa :cloud9: 

:hugs: Brai - i will probably be pregnant 3 more weeks with you!


----------



## membas#1

Melissa (Blessed) he's sooo cute! Congrats again!

I'm promising myself an evening of rest...after DH and I had our words last night--we of course don't go to sleep mad or anything, so all was well by late evening, I went to bed tho and i had more of that hormonal induced insomnia crap...not the 'i can't sleep cuz i'm not comfy'...it was the 'i feel like i'm on speed/wired' cant' sleep--in my head i kept repeating the same song over and over again and it' wouldn't stop! so i was basically awake all night long. whew! then i got up and went to work--only managed 6 hours at work tho being so tired and still fighting a cold....so it's nearly 5 pm and the most i plan to do tonight is heat up some soup for dinner! laying in bed the rest of the time. i wish it didn't make me feel so lazy--i enjoy relaxing but it makes me feel really really lazy when i get into bed this early! oh well--gotta rest too

hope all is going well with inductions etc...sounds like shell is having a rough go at it. i can't believe they sent her home again. hope all others are doing good and feeling good.


----------



## membas#1

I'll likely be with you guys on the pregnant at least 3-4 more weeks (DH says 5 more as he thinks about 41 weeks)...we'll get through it together :)


----------



## readynwilling

Yep Membas!!

Some photos from my Mat shoot a couple of weeks ago:

https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/545789-my-mat-photo-shoot-37-weeks.html#post9336689


----------



## rottpaw

Blessed, he's adorable! So glad he is here and all is well! 

Sara and Membas and Brai, I will be with you on the pregnant for at least another few days, unless doc says differently tomorrow morning! I go in at 11:30 and will be turning in the 24 hour urine test (that will be fun to carry around till I get there LOL!) and then we'll see what she says. I'm hoping my cervix will show some progress when she checks it tomorrow!

:hugs: all


----------



## membas#1

Good luck tomorrow Angela! My 36 weeks appointment is tomorrow but likely to get canceled as we are expecting snow and everywhere will shut down. They already called to tell me to call in the morning first as they may not be open if weather is bad. That sucks--pretty sure i am supposed to get group b strep test done tomorrow--guess we can do it next week at my 37 week. wonder if they will reschedule me or just see me next week. 

When do OBs start doing internal exam to check cervix etc...? I'm in the US so that might be different than some of the UK experiences...not sure?


----------



## braijackava

Cute pictures Sara!


----------



## readynwilling

I think its as much dr to dr as it is country to country Membas. My dr checked this week at my 39 week appt (well i was 38 +5).

Hope it goes well for you tomorrow Angela :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies! My doc started cervix checks last visit (I was 36+5) and I expect another this week. I'm in the US as well. 

:hugs: all and everyone have a good night!


----------



## membas#1

not that i want an internal exam every week but i know i'm gonna get curious after the next week or so--so i kind of want her to take a peek starting around 37 weeks :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> good luck with inductions ladies.
> :hugs: to everyone.
> 
> wanted to get some pics on. nathon has jaundice so have to go back in for some blood drawn to see if its bad enough for the uv lights tomorrow morning. dr said it seemed mild, but just want to make sure. he is such a quiet calm baby. got real lucky on this one, lol!
> 
> View attachment 173268
> 
> 
> View attachment 173269
> 
> 
> View attachment 173271
> 
> 
> View attachment 173272

God Bless that precious BABY NATHON!!! he is so adorable Melissa!!! Congrats hun so happy for you and glad to hear things went very smooth for the both of you! :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

membas#1 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Angela! My 36 weeks appointment is tomorrow but likely to get canceled as we are expecting snow and everywhere will shut down. They already called to tell me to call in the morning first as they may not be open if weather is bad. That sucks--pretty sure i am supposed to get group b strep test done tomorrow--guess we can do it next week at my 37 week. wonder if they will reschedule me or just see me next week.
> 
> When do OBs start doing internal exam to check cervix etc...? I'm in the US so that might be different than some of the UK experiences...not sure?

Between being in L&D and OB appt every other week I have been getting checked since 30-32 weeks and some before that. Now on weekly appointments. Part of me like the fact that its done so I know if any progress is made but the other part of me doesn't due to the fact that I think it is causing uterus irritability and now I have painful BH everyday


----------



## membas#1

Yeah, I'd likely be tired of it at that point too Sammy--I can definitely understand that.


----------



## natty1985

just seen on melissa s status baby Kash is here !!! arrived by emergency c section but both are doing great, love to melissa she has had a rough time for all this to end in c section xxxxxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats Melissa.


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Melissa S! So glad all is well!


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Nat!! I was just popping on to post that myself LOL.

I think after months of me saying i was ok to go overdue etc etc... im ready to evict.


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies iv not caught up properly, seriously sleep deprived.

Congrats to you all who have had your baby's (iv had a quick look through)
I hope it goes quick for those still waiting.

I thought i would share Niamh's birth story.

I woke up on Fri morning, went to the bathroom, had a massive contraction and got into bed. A few mins later i had another big 1 and got out of bed and my waters broke. That has never happened before so i was shocked. Went to hospital with contractions every 3mins and 3cms dialated but cos of my 2 previous sections i went straight to theatre for a section. 
It was very straight forward, the only bad thing about it was during the surgery, as they were cutting me they cut Niamah's head in 2places. I heard the MW ask for the paed to come straight away as it was bleeding a lot and was quite deep. It was very scary cos i couldnt see anything just hear what they were saying and DH looked very worried :cry: but she is fine and was worth every min of pain xx

Shell - i just cant believe you have been sent home again xx


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Melissa!
As of today I am happy to still be pregnant. But who knows how i will feel tomorrow.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Pinky - sounds scary! Im glad you are both ok!


----------



## MumtoJ

Chrissie - how scary, glad its all worked out in the end.

I am seriously ready for this bubs to come out - I am so tired, grumpy and uncomfortable. I think my sickness is a "morning sickness" type must be a hormone surge.

On a positive note a week today work won't let me go in anymore, so I will be forced into having some rest if bubs hasn't made an appearance! Really hoping not to get that far though.

Anyone had an update from Nixilix - last one I recall she was on her 2nd pessary?

Natty, good to see you on here - hope you are settling down well and that Ethan is behaving for you.

Not heard from Shells today will text her later but didn't want to hassle her.

Hugs to everyone not sleeping or having a tough time - we are all on the home stretch !!!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations to all the new mummies

ive just got my induction date - 14th March :shock:

my bp just going up and up meds have just been increased xxx


----------



## membas#1

Congrats to Melissa! 

Pinky--sounds really scary--glad baby is okay...guess I've never heard a story of baby getting cut in c-section but I would imagine it happens. Glad baby is okay.

Had my 36 week checkup today--all is good. She did the group b swab--hoping for a negative test there cuz i don't want to take antibiotics...and DH really doesn't want me to either. SO here's hoping. Otherwise my BP is great she said (didn't see the number tho), weight gain is at 19 pounds total, and she asked if i wanted a cervix check and i said yes please :) Cervix is mid position, soft and a fingertip...which is just about a centimeter i think. 

We talked a bit about what happens if i go over 40 weeks and then again over 41 weeks (given my age). I told her didn't want to induce unless medically necessary so if I'm late we'll do tests to make sure placenta still doing its job a couple times a week...but she did say she doesn't think I'll go past 41 weeks based on position/condition of cervix. so YAY!
:) although she followed that up with 'i'm not good at predicting when babies will arrive but i don't think you'll go that late'

hope all are feeling well.


----------



## natty1985

Thanks Catherine, im getting there, Ethan is a little super star i can not fault him what soever hes ADORABLE , feeding well and sleeping even better , we havent been out the house yet , were going to pop tp pets at home tomorrow for some dog food and thats about it lol !! I can not believe he is a week old tomorrow its going tooooo quickly !!

As for me, stitches are really playing up at the minuite getting tighter which i know is a sign of healing but by god they are uncomfy, plenty of savlon baths is doing the trick i think ! Think i have bruised myself whilst pushing in labour because im in agony :( But writing this then looking at my little man makes everything all worth while <3


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> Thanks Catherine, im getting there, Ethan is a little super star i can not fault him what soever hes ADORABLE , feeding well and sleeping even better , we havent been out the house yet , were going to pop tp pets at home tomorrow for some dog food and thats about it lol !! I can not believe he is a week old tomorrow its going tooooo quickly !!
> 
> As for me, stitches are really playing up at the minuite getting tighter which i know is a sign of healing but by god they are uncomfy, plenty of savlon baths is doing the trick i think ! Think i have bruised myself whilst pushing in labour because im in agony :( But writing this then looking at my little man makes everything all worth while <3

get checked out i felt like that after dd and had an infection needed antiiotics


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to all the March mummies who have already had their babies - hope you are all doing well.

Well just over 3 weeks till EDD, am starting to feel like I've swallowed a football and today I think I started nesting as had a mad urge to start cleaning everywhere. Am not feeling too fed up, just excited and a little nervous but if baby decided it wanted to come a little early I wouldn't stand in it's way :winkwink:


----------



## natty1985

2nd time said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Catherine, im getting there, Ethan is a little super star i can not fault him what soever hes ADORABLE , feeding well and sleeping even better , we havent been out the house yet , were going to pop tp pets at home tomorrow for some dog food and thats about it lol !! I can not believe he is a week old tomorrow its going tooooo quickly !!
> 
> As for me, stitches are really playing up at the minuite getting tighter which i know is a sign of healing but by god they are uncomfy, plenty of savlon baths is doing the trick i think ! Think i have bruised myself whilst pushing in labour because im in agony :( But writing this then looking at my little man makes everything all worth while <3
> 
> get checked out i felt like that after dd and had an infection needed antiioticsClick to expand...

ive had them checked no infection , my stitches hurt but its not them causing the pain its in my groin bloody kills ,,,


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! Just an update from this morning's appointment. 

I think I may have mentioned to you guys that at last Friday's appointment, I took my home blood pressure monitor in to the doc's to show her the recent readings I've been getting (which were creeping steadily up). Because her tech had taken my pressure (over my shirt) and gotten something like 110/70, she thought my machine was malfunctioning and sent us home for the weekend with instructions to get a new monitor (even though the one we have is recommended by most docs as the best on the market). Those instructions came despite the fact that when the doctor herself took my pressure (on both sides), she came up with 130 somethings over 80 somethings both times. I couldn't believe that, despite her own readings, she still thought it must be my monitor, when the only "low" reading was coming from her tech (who does a very rush job and takes pressures over clothing, which I don't agree with). 

So fast forward to Monday of this week, and she must have second guessed that decision because when she called that day, she put me out on modified bed rest. She also sent us directly to the perinatologist for an ultrasound and, while there, they checked my pressure twice and got 140+/90+ both times. So now we know it's not my machine. 

The funny part (or would be funny, if it wasn't scary) is that, with all this background, today I went in and the tech got another 110/60-ish reading. So the doc comes in and asks how the readings have been the last couple of days and I said, the same as before, basically hovering high 130's, low 140's over 88-92. And she looked at the chart and said "but it was normal here this morning." I looked her straight in the eye and told her, the ONLY "normal" readings I've been getting in the last few weeks have been from her tech. So the doc took it herself again and came up (surprise, surprise) 140/80. I am just amazed (and a little scared) that she isn't wondering about her tech's ability to correctly take a pressure. If I hadn't been monitoring my own pressure all this time, I would not have known what was happening! Sigh. Just one more reason I believe you have to be your own healthcare advocate. 

So meanwhile, sorry for that whole long story, but that brings me to my update - we are now officially scheduled to be induced Monday night! EEEeeeeee!!!! It makes it all so real to have a scheduled date. When you know they could come on their own at any time (and still could) it's somehow not quite the same as when they say, show up at this time. Now I'm all nervous! The doctor did say that, based on baby's size and my BP, she will not allow us to try for a long induction. I will basically get one shot at it and then if that doesn't work, it will be a section. I'm hoping to avoid the section (and induction, for that matter) so please send prayers for baby to come on his own before then!! 

Meanwhile, have been up since 5:30 this morning (couldnt' go back to sleep) and about to take a nap. Whew! Lots to plan and get done over the next couple days, and I need some rest first LOL!


----------



## 2nd time

natty1985 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Catherine, im getting there, Ethan is a little super star i can not fault him what soever hes ADORABLE , feeding well and sleeping even better , we havent been out the house yet , were going to pop tp pets at home tomorrow for some dog food and thats about it lol !! I can not believe he is a week old tomorrow its going tooooo quickly !!
> 
> As for me, stitches are really playing up at the minuite getting tighter which i know is a sign of healing but by god they are uncomfy, plenty of savlon baths is doing the trick i think ! Think i have bruised myself whilst pushing in labour because im in agony :( But writing this then looking at my little man makes everything all worth while <3
> 
> get checked out i felt like that after dd and had an infection needed antiioticsClick to expand...
> 
> ive had them checked no infection , my stitches hurt but its not them causing the pain its in my groin bloody kills ,,,Click to expand...

glad you have been checked out if your bits feel bruised you can try putting pads in the freezer for a bit then wearing them or you canget special vagina packs for the freezer


----------



## braijackava

Angela I could have written your story about the BP thing myself. I always get high readings at home, so they had me bring in my home BP machine. And it was bang on correct. All the low pressures I get are from the tech at the doctors office, or when I have been laying on my side in a hospital bed for an hour. Obviously I am not laying down for extended periods of time at home when I have 3 kids. So I really dont understand why my doctor doesnt just schedule my induction for 37 weeks. It was the original plan if my BPs were not normal, which they arent. But she keeps putting it off! And this baby is huge. It is already bigger than any of the babies I have given birth too. I am worried if we wait much after 37 weeks, the babies size alone will cause problems. And I dont want a C section with all the epidural problems I have had. I am hoping if I point this all out to her on Wednesday at my appt, she will agree to induce.
On another note I went out today and got snacks for hospital, a couple things I still needed to pack in my bag, some pads for afterwards and a baby book and thankyou notes to fill out while I am in hospital. The only I couldnt find was birth announcements. I went to 4 different stores and no one had them?


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Brai I hope they will agree to induce you! I am just hoping my induction works and that they are overestimating the size of our baby, because they're saying he's already 9lbs and that will have been a week before we are induced :wacko: And I totally agree. They told me to take my pressure lying down as well, which is fine except I'm not lying down most of the day! But ironically we took it at the perinatologists office first when I'd been lying down for the whole time my scan was done, and then on my side, and on my side was actually higher. Go figure. It's so frustrating and I just feel bad because while my doc's tech is very sweet, who knows what she's missing in terms of high BP's in patients, when she rushes so much!

I hope we both get delivered safely and quickly! :hugs:

My sister is doing our birth announcements (if we ever settle on a name, LOL!!)


----------



## natty1985

2nd time said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Catherine, im getting there, Ethan is a little super star i can not fault him what soever hes ADORABLE , feeding well and sleeping even better , we havent been out the house yet , were going to pop tp pets at home tomorrow for some dog food and thats about it lol !! I can not believe he is a week old tomorrow its going tooooo quickly !!
> 
> As for me, stitches are really playing up at the minuite getting tighter which i know is a sign of healing but by god they are uncomfy, plenty of savlon baths is doing the trick i think ! Think i have bruised myself whilst pushing in labour because im in agony :( But writing this then looking at my little man makes everything all worth while <3
> 
> get checked out i felt like that after dd and had an infection needed antiioticsClick to expand...
> 
> ive had them checked no infection , my stitches hurt but its not them causing the pain its in my groin bloody kills ,,,Click to expand...
> 
> glad you have been checked out if your bits feel bruised you can try putting pads in the freezer for a bit then wearing them or you canget special vagina packs for the freezerClick to expand...

oh god that sounds like absolute heaven i never thought of that!! Im off to do it as we speak ! thanks x


----------



## readynwilling

I've also heard that putting witch hazel on the frozen pads helps healing Natty! hope you get some relief!


----------



## natty1985

readynwilling said:


> I've also heard that putting witch hazel on the frozen pads helps healing Natty! hope you get some relief!

i will have to get some tomorrow from the chemist i think id do the labour any day over the stitches !! x


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone got some sleep and has had good days (depending on which side of the world you are). Finally managed to get some sleep last night, still shattered but no worse thankfully.

Latest from Shell is that she is still pregnant, still having contractions but not really progressing, her normal consultant has given her some pain relief so she can get some sleep and they are hoping to see her again on Sunday if nothing happens naturally beforehand. So keeping FX that it all just happens and they have to take her in and bubs arrives.

Has anyone heard from KNS? I know they went in and then back home but don't remember anything after that (could just be baby brain though).

Natty hope you start to feel a bit more comfortable soon, also try lavendar in your bath water it is meant to aid healing (mix a couple of drops in with about an egg cup of milk) - I have also been know to add a drop of tea tree but it can be a bit strong and sting. The other thing I've not used but plan on is arnica tablets as they help bruising.

DS needs seeing to so will come back later...


----------



## 2nd time

has anyone ever been asked to see an anisatist prior to labour i just got a call asking me to go in an see them , then i get a letter telling me to do a urin sample as they thin i have infection aghhhhhhhh


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time, I did with DS as I was having a planned section and it was part of the pre-op. Sorry can't remember your history & birth plans to comment if it makes sense for your situation.


----------



## 2nd time

i am having a normal spontaniouse vaginal delivery assuming baby plays ball no plan or section or anything so i am stumpped


----------



## MumtoJ

If your first birth went smoothly then I have no idea - I'd question it really. 

You'd think they would phone re the UTI rather than send a letter!


----------



## 2nd time

MumtoJ said:


> If your first birth went smoothly then I have no idea - I'd question it really.
> 
> You'd think they would phone re the UTI rather than send a letter!

i have to go to the hospital three times a wee for scans and ctg monitering i have a scan and ctg later today so will ask them i just dont thin they know what they are doing , the lady who phoned about the anisatist said may be because i have a raised BMI lol its 30 not like i am the 2 ton woman or anything


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies

Thought is pop on say hi and congratulations to everyone whos had there bubbas, and thanks Catherine for updating people, this is the longest ever week, a whole week and still no baby! im currently 3cms dilated been contracting on and off for 48 hours and had a bloody show, but nothing is happening!, im booked in Sunday (lets hope!) to break waters and speed things up abit, all this providing we actually get in there this time! im drained to be honest ladies and so tired ive not slept and can barely walk, its my sons birthday today and im trying to put a brave face on between the pain and im just hoping after today he makes a apparence on his own so i dont get faced with the whole 'we are too busy' scenario, i mean how much longer can this go on???... feeling very sorry for myself! 
Lots of labour vibes to those still waiting and lots of cuddles to newborns xx


----------



## 2nd time

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Thought is pop on say hi and congratulations to everyone whos had there bubbas, and thanks Catherine for updating people, this is the longest ever week, a whole week and still no baby! im currently 3cms dilated been contracting on and off for 48 hours and had a bloody show, but nothing is happening!, im booked in Sunday (lets hope!) to break waters and speed things up abit, all this providing we actually get in there this time! im drained to be honest ladies and so tired ive not slept and can barely walk, its my sons birthday today and im trying to put a brave face on between the pain and im just hoping after today he makes a apparence on his own so i dont get faced with the whole 'we are too busy' scenario, i mean how much longer can this go on???... feeling very sorry for myself!
> Lots of labour vibes to those still waiting and lots of cuddles to newborns xx

i know you prob have other things on your mind but try to keep a record of everything that has happened i smell a law suit and if not that a claim for comp its discusting


----------



## readynwilling

Morning All!

:hugs: Shell's.

Slept pretty good. its my last day at work :happydance: but nothing going on on the baby front. I think sometime next week (or at least i hope :wacko: )


----------



## MumtoJ

readynwilling said:


> Morning All!
> 
> :hugs: Shell's.
> 
> Slept pretty good. its my last day at work :happydance: but nothing going on on the baby front. I think sometime next week (or at least i hope :wacko: )

Yeah for last day at work! do you think you will miss it or looking forward to time away from it? How long are you hoping to have off?


----------



## readynwilling

Im looking forward to it!! We get a year mat leave here. but only paid 55% of your wages to a max of $450 a week - so if we can afford it im taking the year... if we find we are struggling too much i will have to figure out if i need to come back. I do like my job - but im ready to be a mom for bit!


----------



## MumtoJ

Know what you mean - I am looking forward to a year away from work, I will finish next Thursday if bubs doesn't appear beforehand. MW won't do a sweep pre 41 weeks so its just a waiting game for me. Whilst I constantly feel that this one is ready to make an appearance I also have that dreaded feeling I'm going to go overdue as I've been getting practice contractions for such a long time, I can not longer consider them BH's when they hurt enough to grit my teeth but just don't become regular and will eventually stop for a couple of hours (this has been going on weeks now)

Hope your instincts are right and bubs shows up next week for you, how long will they let you go before interviening?


----------



## readynwilling

i already had a sweep (Monday at 38+5). I think they will let me go to 42 weeks before they induce. To be honust i am petrified of being induced. I get panicky thinking about a c-section - *I REALLY DON'T WANT ONE*. And i keep reading statistics that pitocin increases the c-section risk big time more so then the Epi, but even getting an Epi to early increases it enough to scare me. Kinda funny i'm more scared of a induced/pain free birth then i am of a spontaneous drug free one. I guess im :wacko:


----------



## braijackava

I am the queen of BHs lately. I get them all the time. From walking up stairs, picking something up off the floor, getting out of bed, and also just randomly. I get them so often, that the last two times i was on the monitor they showed up every 2 min. They are annoying, especially if they aren't doing anything.


----------



## membas#1

morning all--hope everyone is feeling as good as can be expected. i'm really really glad it's friday! the week went by fairly quickly so that's nice! oh i wish i was on my last day of work...but it's better for me to keep working and not be at home this early as i'll just sit around wondering when my baby is gonna show up :haha: so better to be preoccupied :) although it's tiring to continue on. sometimes i think if i didn't have to walk 3/4 mile to work and then home it wouldn't be so tiring, but the walking is good for me and i know i feel better for it. some days it's the only exercise i get cuz when i get home i'm tired tired tired.

shells :hugs: you've had a quite a time of it. i hope things go smoothly from here on out.


----------



## membas#1

you know, i don't know if i get BHs very often--i know i get them, but i think sometiimes i'm just not aware that i'm getting them...either that or i really don't get them very often. perhaps that will change as i get closer. sometimes i think i'm having one but then it's hard to tell if it's BH or baby moving around--she moves her butt sometimes in ways that makes everything feel tighter...so hard to say--perhaps it's both baby moving and BH. 

baby has hiccups right now. i just drank a cup of decaf coffee--oh man it was soooo good. i don't have it often and so when i do, it's like drinking liquid gold to me :) i love it so much! 

back to work....have a good day all


----------



## codegirl

I'm home from the Dr.s!! Still no action, cervix is soft but thick :cry: Scheduled for induction for March 1st but Dr. expects that I will need at least one round of Cervidel :cry:

I know I sound wimpy but I did the whole cervidel/induction last time and it took so long that I think I just have some hangups left from last labour. Guess I have a few days to get over it :wacko:


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai - I know what you mean, they are annoying I don't know if mine are doing anything as they won't do an exam. I have had to stop half up the stairs cause I can't move, I know they are worse if I need a wee - guessing the extra pressure agrevates them.

Membas - Im the same, using work to distract me, some women just don't feel BH's even though they are happening but in reality it makes no real difference if you have BH's or not at the end of the day.

Code - hope everything goes smoothly for you next week, how come they are inducing? 

Hope everyone else is doing well both those of us still waiting and those with babes in arms.


----------



## codegirl

Because I'm GD on insulin so they want to ensure that the baby is out before 40 weeks. guess the risk for placental breakdown is really high for GD patients on insulin after 40 weeks :(


----------



## notquitesure

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Thought is pop on say hi and congratulations to everyone whos had there bubbas, and thanks Catherine for updating people, this is the longest ever week, a whole week and still no baby! im currently 3cms dilated been contracting on and off for 48 hours and had a bloody show, but nothing is happening!, im booked in Sunday (lets hope!) to break waters and speed things up abit, all this providing we actually get in there this time! im drained to be honest ladies and so tired ive not slept and can barely walk, its my sons birthday today and im trying to put a brave face on between the pain and im just hoping after today he makes a apparence on his own so i dont get faced with the whole 'we are too busy' scenario, i mean how much longer can this go on???... feeling very sorry for myself!
> Lots of labour vibes to those still waiting and lots of cuddles to newborns xx

Found your thread... :) I have been thinking of you and how you've been doing this past week. Hope things speed up soon and you can soon hold your little man. So excited for you. BIG HUGS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Annunakian

codegirl said:


> Because I'm GD on insulin so they want to ensure that the baby is out before 40 weeks. guess the risk for placental breakdown is really high for GD patients on insulin after 40 weeks :(

I'm right there with you. I was diagnosed around 20 some odd weeks. Being induced on March 8th at 39+5 if she doesn't come before then.


----------



## 2nd time

well been jumping up and down dtd'd and had a bath come on baby i want to meet you


----------



## readynwilling

Just saw an FB update from Melissa S. They are on their way home :yipee:


----------



## membas#1

2nd time--hope your efforts pay off soon!

Congrats to Melissa S. I bet she's glad to get home!

I've just had acupuncture and feel great. I'll see her again on March 9 and March 15 and we'll start working some of those points that help get things ready to go! :yipee: I'll be 38 and 39 weeks then so figure if body is ready and it brings on labor then yay, if body isn't ready it'll only help get it ready! DH will also do acupressure points (he' a massage therapist so said he'd start that at 37 weeks with me). :) :) :)

Hope everyone is feeling pretty good today--it is the weekend! That's always a good thing :)


----------



## codegirl

Annunakian said:


> codegirl said:
> 
> 
> Because I'm GD on insulin so they want to ensure that the baby is out before 40 weeks. guess the risk for placental breakdown is really high for GD patients on insulin after 40 weeks :(
> 
> I'm right there with you. I was diagnosed around 20 some odd weeks. Being induced on March 8th at 39+5 if she doesn't come before then.Click to expand...

yup, and my early diagnosis (1st tri) makes them even MORE parinoid :haha:


----------



## braijackava

Having a lot more BHs today. Also had more sharp shooting pains in my cervix, and pressure in my tailbone. Babies movements are also not as crazy or free i guess i would say. Usually i feel his hands moving all over real low down. Now its just body rolls and random feet slowly moving around. I know he is getting bigger and its harder for him to move, but i am hoping it is also because his head is engaging.


----------



## membas#1

code--sorry you are facing induction and things aren't progressing on their own. i hope things go smoothly for you next week and it's an easy induction, labor and delivery :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Haven't been around so much lately - baby is keeping me busy - finally got some time to see to my eldest DD properly today - have been feeling a bit guilty about her lately although she is not getting ignored at all.

Codegirl, while inductions aren't great, I am never allowed to go beyond about 38 weeks and just try to see it as positive that I get my baby out early - they do worry about the placenta a lot. Hopefully your baby will decide to make a move before the induction though.

Melissa S. congrats and glad you will be home soon.

Membas glad the acupuncture worked well.

Congrats to any Mums who have had their babies that I have mised - off to catch up a bit again.


----------



## Tanikit

I have started a March Mummies 2011 thread here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/547670-march-mummies-2011-a.html#post9373168

I think it will be easier to discuss baby related issues there while still supporting those who are pregnant on this thread. Hope that is ok.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls! Phoebe was born 24.2 at 15.22 weighing 7.11. Natural delivery that hurt like hell but managed it without epi (wasn't allowed it haha) waters went at 930 and then went really quick from there! Will catch up and update proper in next few days.


----------



## MumtoJ

Nixilix said:


> Hey girls! Phoebe was born 24.2 at 15.22 weighing 7.11. Natural delivery that hurt like hell but managed it without epi (wasn't allowed it haha) waters went at 930 and then went really quick from there! Will catch up and update proper in next few days.

Congratulations hun


----------



## Shell'sAngels

congrats Rach!

Im not sure whats happening here today... im not sure if my waters are trickling or not... i got up at 6am this morning for my normal pee and i thought 'oh get there quick' as i had leaked about... anyway put it down to my bladder control went back to bed... then all throughout the day ive had the same thing happen and i dont think its wee! i will be just laying down or walking or getting up and a warm gush will come out but nothing thats alarmed me or gone 'pop' so to speak ive soaked a few maternity pads and rang labour ward who said as long as its not a funny colour which it is not its clear then not to worry cuse im in in the morning anyway but i wonder if they have been leaking gradually or if it is just a complete loss of bladder control! either way i thought if waters went you have to have baby within 24 hours as risk of infection? but i guess midwife didnt seem worried ....
Otherwise im just fed up felt abit off colour all day and tired.


----------



## MumtoJ

Shells, good luck for the morning, with waters going, they usually like to see you within 24 hours rather than having given birth within 24 hours, hence why as your in tomorrow anyway they've left it.

I am soooo hoping things happen tomorrow for you, after the last week or so you deserve the smoothest quickest nicest labours ever.

Things here are ploding on - still nothing regular but am in constant discomfort now, either burning sensation, contractions, pressure / pain in foo foo, back ache, heart burn - sorry for the moaning - think I'm ready for the end now.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Rach!!! 

:hugs: Shell's :hugs:

Im dying for something to happen - some BH, some leakage... ANYTHING. I have spent my day so far getting some work done. Bathroom cleaned, laundry, dishes, grocery shopping etc.


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Rach!


----------



## Annunakian

There needs to be a March Moaning club because most of us are feeling so horrible if we get through these last couple days/weeks it will be a miracle!


----------



## membas#1

Shells--sounds like waters to me!


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Nix!
Shells hope this is it for you. They better treat you like a queen tomorrow after what you've been through.
Nothing new here. BPs are sticking around the 140s over 80s all week. I don't know if that will be enough for her to induce me on Wed, but I sure hope it is. I am ready for little man to be here and to be back to some sort of normalcy.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations rach xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

congratulations rach!!!! 

shells i hope this is it, i cant imagine what all you have went through.

sorry i havent been on here so much, its hard to keep up with this thread with a newborn. i try to read as much as possible in the early hours while im putting him back to sleep, but when he goes back to sleep im in bed right away, lol! so not much posting out of me. it feels so nice to have my body back, cant wait for you all to be here!!!! :hugs: hope you all are finished soon and have very smooth deliveries and very healthy babies. my LO in is new outfit and swing...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwww how gorgeous xx


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa just saw, congratulations!!!:baby:


----------



## MumtoJ

Well ladies I'm off to bed in a mo - but asking for some labour dust my way - contractions definately more painful tonight and slowly getting closer togeather - part of me wants to stay up and try and get things going, but my sensible side says to go try and sleep so if it is it I have some energy to deal with it. Trying not to get my hopes up and trying to play it down so as to not stress OH.


----------



## 2nd time

MumtoJ said:


> Well ladies I'm off to bed in a mo - but asking for some labour dust my way - contractions definately more painful tonight and slowly getting closer togeather - part of me wants to stay up and try and get things going, but my sensible side says to go try and sleep so if it is it I have some energy to deal with it. Trying not to get my hopes up and trying to play it down so as to not stress OH.

i could have written that only i am staying up for a bit to see what happens


----------



## msarkozi

sorry, I haven't gone back all the way through yet, but congratulations to all of those who have had their babies. 

We arrived home yesterday afternoon, and are doing great. My labour was quite long and horrible, and ended in an emergency c section (which apparently they felt should have been one the whole time - baby was oblique transverse). It's all in my journal anyway......

Hope there are more babies coming soon :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

msarkozi said:


> sorry, I haven't gone back all the way through yet, but congratulations to all of those who have had their babies.
> 
> We arrived home yesterday afternoon, and are doing great. My labour was quite long and horrible, and ended in an emergency c section (which apparently they felt should have been one the whole time - baby was oblique transverse). It's all in my journal anyway......
> 
> Hope there are more babies coming soon :)

congratulations xx


----------



## courtneybg

Hello Girls, 

I had my lil girl (1st) on Feb. 20th (39 weeks) weighing 6 pounds 2 ounces. I wish everyone an amazing birthing experience and a good recovery. congratulations to everyone and if you have any questions i would be more than happy to answer.


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Courtney and Melissa S. Sorry Melissa that your labor and delivery turned into an emergency section. I'm glad you are home now and that is behind you--now you have your LO to cuddle and adore :)

Melissa (blessed)--Nathon is SO cute!

2nd Time and MumtoJ--hope this is it for you guys and things get rolling! 

Not much news here--no where near where any of you are with having the LOs, just sort of in that too early to wish for it to happen, but getting really close to wishing :) Have had some stronger menstrual cramping the last 2 days--randomly throughout the day....that's about it, but I've had those for weeks--they are just getting more intense when they happen. 

Have a good day all


----------



## msarkozi

It's kind of amazing....I had always said I was fine with a c section, and I still was with it, but when you hear the word "emergency", your heart drops. I am just glad that I am having a really easy recovery so far.......


----------



## membas#1

I'm glad your recovery is going well too--yeah, the word emergency definitely has a way of making things that much more intense....

How is LO doing?


----------



## rottpaw

MumtoJ said:


> Well ladies I'm off to bed in a mo - but asking for some labour dust my way - contractions definately more painful tonight and slowly getting closer togeather - part of me wants to stay up and try and get things going, but my sensible side says to go try and sleep so if it is it I have some energy to deal with it. Trying not to get my hopes up and trying to play it down so as to not stress OH.

Cathryn and 2nd Time, I'm right there with you. Had another false alarm here last night; long story short it was not labor, but it was sure scary. I seem to have caught a stomach bug on top of everything, so feeling kind of pitiful and REALLY ready for this baby to come. Trying to deal with GI symptoms plus contractions on top all night was NOT fun. I called the doc and they said i could come in to L&D to be checked, but I decided to try sleeping it off. I'm feeling slightly better today but really exhausted and still crampy/achy. Bleh!

Hope we all get these babies here SOON!

Blessed, ADORABLE pics of your little man! 

Congrats Rach and Courtney!

Melissa S, so good to hear from you and glad you are recovering well! I have probably 50-50 chance of C-section because I will be induced Monday night, but Dr. has basically said if it doesn't work quickly, we'll get baby out fast (like Tuesday) because she does not want to wait, based on his size and my BP. So I'll need to pick your brain for recovery advice if we end up with a section! Glad to hear you're feeling as well as possible; that gives me hope!

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Courtney and Melissa S!!

Melissa (b) - Nathon is SOOO sweet :cloud9:

Had a good day. Did lots of housework, had a nap with DH, made dinner, and now were just chilling watching TV. Still nothin'. Baby is super active, but the creamy CM i have had almost my entire pregnancy seems to have disappeared :shrug:


----------



## braijackava

Totally not baby related, but I am so mad I need to vent! My 5 year old daughter just told me there is an 11 year old boy on her bus that has been calling her a bitch and harassing her. Her brother is also 11 and when he tried to stick up for her he gets threatened by this boy. My ds is such a sweet boy, he wouldn't push it. I know this kids parents and they are just horrible parents. I know they wouldn't do anything about it or even care. So i am calling the school on Monday and demanding they do something about it, or I am picking them up from school from now on. I hate stuff like this. I get so emotional when people are mean to my kids. I want to protect them from everything bad, but i know i can't.


----------



## rottpaw

Sara, glad you had a good day! I did housework all day yesterday and think I overdid it. So i had to take today off LOL!

Brai, I am so sorry about your dd's situation. That is ridiculous that the parents don't care. I hope the school will do something for you!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Brai - Thats horrible. Kids are so mean. Im glad your son, tried to stick up for DD. He's a good brother. Its understandable if he is getting bullied by this kid too, that there is only so much he will do or say :hugs: I hope the school is able to help.


----------



## msarkozi

Membas - Kash is doing really good. My milk came in last night already (thanks to his eating habits on day 1! he gained 4 oz in his first day - the dr was quite impressed). I'm hoping that soon we can establish some kind of routine, but I don't know how soon to get one started?! 

Angela - my bp went sky high due to the contractions. It was kinda scary. I wish the recovery period wasn't as long, but maybe it won't actually take a full 6 weeks either. I rest, but I also walk around too. I say I am about 50/50 for being off my feet and staying on them. I hope you don't have to have a c section and that you have a nice smooth labour :)


----------



## molly85

Congratz Rach on and she has a name Brilliant!!!!!!! Why weren't you allowed and epi? lol I'll take a birth that quick


----------



## MumtoJ

Well no news here !!! carried on being woken up by contractions until about 4am and then stopped. Hope the other ladies who where having symptoms last night have had more luck.

Congrats on the births looking forward to some pics.

Have had a message from *Shell *this morning - her waters went on their own and she is now in labour so they hopefully they can't send her home without a baby this time!!!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck today Shell's :hugs: 

its barely 9am here - but i am up because i just had the crappiest night sleep. My hands are so bloated that all my fingers are sore. my shoulder is killing me. I have pains everywhere. I am SOOOOO Thankful i haven't had to put up with months of this, but it sucks. I felt so good yesterday. Almost there....


----------



## MumtoJ

Have just come downstairs after a soak in the bath to find a message from Shell ...


Mason Lucas born just after mid-day 2 hour drug free labour...

I think after the week she's had it was the labour she deservied !!


----------



## MumtoJ

readynwilling said:


> Good luck today Shell's :hugs:
> 
> its barely 9am here - but i am up because i just had the crappiest night sleep. My hands are so bloated that all my fingers are sore. my shoulder is killing me. I have pains everywhere. I am SOOOOO Thankful i haven't had to put up with months of this, but it sucks. I felt so good yesterday. Almost there....


Hope you feel a bit better quickly, did you do a bit too much yesterday??? Try drinking plenty of water that may help.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Shell's :hugs: :dance:


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah MumtoJ - i think i pushed it too much yesterday. Just gonna take it easy today.


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats Shells! 

Sara, do rest up today. I pushed it on Friday and really paid for it that evening. 

Cathryn, hope you can get some rest!! We are almost there! 

I slept okay last night, but had really weird and scary dreams. Not sure what that was about. 

Today hubby and I are in final countdown mode. The nice thing about being scheduled is you have a firm date to deal with (assuming nothing happens earlier), but then at the same time, it means we've only got so many hours left to get stuff done. Today it's beautiful out and tomorrow is supposed to be stormy, so I am hoping to get as much done as I can today as far as any errands to run. Tomorrow night we go in after dinner to start the induction, so tomorrow during the day I'll probably just try to do the last few things around the house and rest up. 

We're almost there ladies!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay shells!!!! finally!!!! :baby:

angela- good luck for induction hun! hope it goes smooth and quick for you:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

So my BP is really high today. I have also had a bad headache for about 30 hours that is not going away, swollen face and really nauseous today. Baby has also slowed down a lot over the last few days that is really worrying me. I called the on call doc and am pretty sure they will make me go in, and if it is the preeclampsia kicking in, will probably induce today. This is all just my thinking, will see what actually happens. Am a little scared....


----------



## rottpaw

Hang in there Brai. It does sound liek your pressure is going up; do you have a home monitor? Hugs and if today is the day, I will pray all goes well!!


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck for tomorrow Angela!

Congrats Shell's - so glad the labour went well.

:hugs: Brai - hope things get sorted out in the best interests of you and your baby - you could have him with you soon!

Have had a busy day today - went out to meet my brother at the airport who was returning from Hong Kong and then had the inlaws over - I don't do rest after operations well, but I also suffer when I don't take it easy and my pain killers are now gone so will have to slow down or get some more. Kirima was wide awake all afternoon which was nice - she's very alert when she chooses to be.


----------



## braijackava

I havea home BP machine. I took it after laying down for an hour, and it was still running 150s over 90s. I am at the hospital now, don't know anything yet.


----------



## readynwilling

Hope everything is ok Brai! 

I can imagine i wouldn't rest well either Tanikit.

I got my laundry done, dishes done, walked around the mall for a bit, came home had some lunch - so now im just watching some TV and sitting on my ball. Thats pretty much it for the rest of the day.


----------



## braijackava

So they took my BP at the hospital and it was 110\63. How is that even possible? I am so confused right now.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Brai.


----------



## 2nd time

no sign of baby here lol how many false starts can one girl get


----------



## braijackava

Baby is being lazy on NST so they are sending me for a biophysical profile. I am just hoping they decide to induce me after all this. I am an emotional mess lately.


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies and labour dust to everyone still waiting.

I keep checking up on you all xx


----------



## 2nd time

help my boobs are iching soo bad they loo red raw now from scratching what can i do


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> help my boobs are iching soo bad they loo red raw now from scratching what can i do

try oil / cream in case its dry skin, or see dr in the morning I know I'm more itchy now but think mines just a reaction to hormones surges

Well my body is playing its usual nightly tricks - getting ever so bored of it now !!!


----------



## 2nd time

MumtoJ said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> help my boobs are iching soo bad they loo red raw now from scratching what can i do
> 
> try oil / cream in case its dry skin, or see dr in the morning I know I'm more itchy now but think mines just a reaction to hormones surges
> 
> Well my body is playing its usual nightly tricks - getting ever so bored of it now !!!Click to expand...

snap every night i thin somthing will happen then nothing drives you mad doesnt it lol


----------



## braijackava

Going home for now. See doc again on Wed, hopefully she will set induction then.


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd time said:


> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> help my boobs are iching soo bad they loo red raw now from scratching what can i do
> 
> try oil / cream in case its dry skin, or see dr in the morning I know I'm more itchy now but think mines just a reaction to hormones surges
> 
> Well my body is playing its usual nightly tricks - getting ever so bored of it now !!!Click to expand...
> 
> snap every night i thin somthing will happen then nothing drives you mad doesnt it lolClick to expand...

I know - especially when your trying not to stress OH at the same time.

Brai - look after yourself


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Brai - I hope your appt on wednesday goes well!


----------



## rottpaw

:hugs: brai. I know that frustration because my doc's tech took mine and kept getting really low readings, when mine and the doctor's were all high. I could not understand why they put any faith in the lower reading when they're also getting high ones. Seems like better safe than sorry. Hopefully they'll set your induction when you go in Wednesday!


----------



## membas#1

2nd time--try some pure coconut oil if you can find it at the store--i put a couple tablespoons in my hot bath and come out quite oily and wonderfully soft all over :) then i use shey butter on any dry/problem/itchy spot. 

brai--hope you get what you are looking for on wednesday out of your appointment. sounds like you have been through a lot with the BP. best of luck

hope everyone's nightly tease of labor comes to something real very soon! :) still living vicariously through you all as I wait a little longer....ho hum. i don't mind since i'm not yet 37 weeks but you know, just at that oh so close but not quite there state--it's a bit boring :) but at least i am not having to struggle with many issues. 

sunday afternoon here--gearing myself up mentally for another week of work...each week i say 'okay i can do this' and then before i know it, it's friday again :) going to be lazy the rest of the day tho today while i can :)


----------



## readynwilling

Membas - the last few weeks at work are hard!! But for me having the mat leave when baby is here rather than sitting at home alone is worth it to me. If she is born this week, i will still be at home on mat leave for her 1st birthday. Had i left earlier, i'd miss it. I know you guys (USA) aren't as lucky as us in Canada in that dept. :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

That's why I technically am "working" until this baby's due date. did that with E too but he was 2 weeks late so I still ended up going back before his first birthday.

Nice thing about this one is that I know for sure my mat leave won't end until the Baby's first birthday cause I'm on LTDI until the baby is born.


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah im on "holidays" next week then technically my last day is March 4th. So i am hoping she is born around then so that i get the full year of Mat leave with her. If i go 2 weeks over i will have to go back 2 weeks before her b-day. But i gotta think positive LOL.


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Sara and Code, no, we're definitely not as lucky as you guys with your 50 weeks of leave!! I am SO jealous! We get 6 weeks paid at 60% at my company. Amazing difference, huh?

We had a nice day today for our last full day as "married with no kids" :haha: It was 75 degrees here (amazing for late February) and we had our last shower (hubby's coworkers). They were awesome and got us many of the things that were on my "last minute items" list; things we'd need for as soon as baby comes home and would have had to run out to buy otherwise. So that was wonderful. Then we went out for a nice dinner to our favorite steak place. Yum! I'm now settling in to make the final list of stuff to do tomorrow, and then we'll head to the hospital tomorrow night. I'm starting to get quite nervous about the induction, but praying it all goes well! 

:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

I hope you have a great day tomorrow Angela! As much as i want a spontaneous, natural birth - i wish i knew WHEN it comming LOL.


----------



## membas#1

Best of luck Angela! 

Yeah we don't get any paid time off. FMLA protects our jobs for 3 months, i work for a place that will hold your job for longer if you want...but it's not paid. Fortunately I have 12 weeks of vacation and sick time saved up which will get me through most of June if I wait to take off until later in March (instead of early like some days i'd like to!). I'm always off in July and August paid, so I will have 5 months paid off with LO when she arrives--with perhaps a bit of work at home/part time in June if I want full pay in June, or if DH and I decide I may take some of that month unpaid just to keep staying home. Either way--I will get 5 months paid which I know is really rare in the US--but it's only paid because I've saved a bunch of Vacation and Sick time up for this reason. 

This is why I keep pushing myself to stick with work as long as I can...I really dont' want to burn time before she comes...but I will take off a few days here and there for resting..


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Sara and Membas! 

I definitely understand wanting to save your time off. Unfortunately I burned all mine over the summer and fall with MS issues. So I'm heading into 2011 with basically none saved up. But oh well. I am just SO excited to get the little one here!


----------



## readynwilling

Thats awesome Membas!! We are paid for the 50 weeks - buts its only 55%. i competely get needing some rest days - i used some vacation days to make my last few weeks 4 day work weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! hearing all this maternity leave talk makes me very thankful im a SAHM. i dont have to worry about any of that. my DH is on paternity leave though and has to go back mid-march. he could use vacation time on top of that if he wanted, but we want to save some for just in case we need it later. he helps out so much im already not looking forward to him going back to work in a couple weeks now. what kind of paternity leave does others DH's get to take off with you?


----------



## readynwilling

In canada - the mom has to take 15 weeks maternity leave. Then they offer 35 weeks of parental leave (which can be taken by either mom or dad) most women take both (giving us our 50 weeks "mat" leave). So if I was a SAHM i wouldn't qualify for the first 15 weeks, but DH could take 35 weeks parental leave. It again is only paid at 55% (To a max of $450/week).


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning all - still here but very crampy today and very headachey / tired. DS was up at 4 as he'd wet the bed but my lovely OH got up and dealt with it all, even when I got up to wee he sent me back to bed. But it takes so long to get back off to sleep I think I would have been better off staying up...

He won't be back until late tonight as they are having to find a replacement accountant - the current one has resigned. He also has done his back in and has been seeing the osteophath (sp?) but is still in a lot of pain, and is finally trying to do something about his smoking - has been seeing a reflexologist - but I think he is hoping it will be a mirical cure and he won't have to put the effort in as well - which I understand but reality - he has to do it the reflexology will only help so fingers crossed he sticks at it long enough to have that relevation.

Here for paternaty leave its 2 weeks, but my OH is unlikely to take his full entitlement as he and another guy run the company he can't just leave him to it, and in fairness nor did the other guy when he had his kids so its a bit of give and take. But on the other side if I've needed him to take a day off (only 2 in 3 years) as I can't not go to work and DS is sick, he's been able to do it so can't complain too much.

Sara - hope your discomforts have settled down and taking it easy has reduced your swelling.

Angela - good luck with your birth am looking forward to hearing your story and seeing some pics.

Membas - Good luck with sticking at work - I know I'm finding it very hard now but am trying to be very selfish with my time at work and making it work for me.

Everyone I've missed - hope you are doing ok and these last few days / weeks go smoothly.


----------



## membas#1

my DH will take some time off but it's not paid or anything...we don't have a set plan, just see how that first week goes and go from there. he's self employed part time and part time with another company--so it's not hard to get some time off anyways.

no sleep, stupid cold--it's 4:30am, i've gotten 2 or 3 hours of sleep--just emailed into work sick so i can go turn off my 7am alarm. i don't want to use sick days but screw this.


----------



## MumtoJ

membas#1 said:


> no sleep, stupid cold--it's 4:30am, i've gotten 2 or 3 hours of sleep--just emailed into work sick so i can go turn off my 7am alarm. i don't want to use sick days but screw this.

Hope you feel better soon - its awful not being well this far into pregnancy


----------



## readynwilling

I've come down with a cold to Membas. My arm is still KILLING me - i took a tylenol, hopefully that will help. but other than that all is well here. The last 2 days my jaw is popping a lot - i googled, they said because of the hormones to loosen your joints your jaw can loosen... makes sense.


----------



## readynwilling

Also at a couple different times last night (while i was awake tossing and turning) i had period like cramps - definately not painful, and they lasted quite a while. They weren't cramps due to bowel movments (which i get frequently) i don't think cause they lasted more like 30-45 seconds.... but they weren't that painful... Its probably TMI but i have had at least 2 BM a day for the last few days.


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies, 

So sorry for those with colds. I had one a couple weeks ago and just wanted to cry! And I would have, too except it just would have made the congestion worse! :dohh:

Cathryn, glad you got a little sleep, at least. I woke up at 5:30 this morning and was awake a couple hours, then dozed from about 7:30-8:30. Now I'm up and trying to figure out the 800 things I want to do today before we go to the hospital. Last minute shower yesterday left us with a (wonderful) pile of gifts that now need organizing/washing/putting away. Then there are a couple errands I need to run and the house is a mess. Oh well, We'll see how much of that I can get done! It may help burn off my nervousness a little bit! 

:hugs: all!


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck today Angela. I hope the induction goes well. Whatever doesn't get done, will be OK. You got to rest up... i've heard having a baby is hard work :rofl:


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Angela!


----------



## rottpaw

THanks Sara and Brai and LOL Sara, I've heard that too!! :rofl:


----------



## MumtoJ

Good luck Angela, and hoping you got some rest before heading off to the hospital.

Hope everyone with colds is feeling well again soon.

Sara - sounds like your body is slowly ramping up with the ligament softening, the BM's and bits of cramping.

Brai, hope your having a better day today, take it easy (well as much as you can) and see what the dr says on Wed.

All tired here - DS is that tired he's pretty much unable to eat his tea - we had a play date after tumble tots and I think he's worn himself out. Unfortunately it will make bathtime / bedtime fun and OH won't be home in time to do his share of the routine so will have to do the lot myself - isn't usually an issue but I'm tired too and I get impatient when tired so going to have to do a lot of tongue biting or ww3 may break out...


----------



## braijackava

I am sooo tired lately. I went to bed like 13 hours ago and am just getting going. Well besides getting up to pee a million times, and getting my kids off to school. I have to go drop my 24 hour urine test off today too. Has anyone else had lots of pain in their teeth lately? It is weird cause it keeps switching teeth, and some of the teeth that are bugging me don't even have anything wrong with them?


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls ... we are home! had to stop overnight cuse my waters had gone the day b4 like i thought so Mason had to be monitored for 24 hours b4 we could leave...
So pleased and still shocked as to how quick things went labour wise and after the week we had im so pleased at least that was a blessing to us!....
Basically as said my waters were trickling on the saturday all day and i was due to go in be induced on sunday anyway, sunday morning about 7.30am i started contractions on my own and they were quite strong... by time i got to labour ward they were showing up on the ctg as big contractions and she examined me and said i was 4cms dilated and things were progressing nicely but my waters had gone and she wanted to get things moving quicker cuse the first gush of waters i had were 6.30am the saturday morning so she put me on the drip and my hubby was gonna go to work and come back when things progressed but these contractions were so strong that i really didnt want him to leave and had a feeling things were gonna progress quick! well i wasnt wrong! withing 20 mins i had progressed to 6cms and then 30 mins later i said i wanted to push! the midwife looked at me and said, dont be daft!! i said to her - im telling you i need to push i kept saying! she examined me and i just saw her dashing around for all the delivery stuff and somewhere to put baby lol anyway it took about hour of pushing but i finally got him out and no tares and he was perfect 8lbs 8oz and thank god hubby didnt go into work lol he would have missed the whole thing lol 
Mason's having a few problems feeding he is so full of mucus so im having abit of a time of it and very tired but he is gorgeous and the spit of my youngest there like twins!! i will post some pics shortly! gonna get something to eat now all kids are fed and watered! 
Havent read through yet but congrats to anyone i have missed thats had there bubbas  xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Shell's can't wait to see photos and so glad things went quickly.

This is my little one in NICU the day after she was born, my eldest with her little sister and one of Kirima at home 5 days old.

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w1/Tanikit/19022011247-1.jpg

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w1/Tanikit/22022011271-1.jpg

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w1/Tanikit/23022011275-1.jpg


----------



## Shell'sAngels

she is gorgeous Tankit!! congrats!!

Here is a couple of Mason

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/189738_10150104992648358_505553357_6413478_1672258_n1.jpg

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/184388_10150105243453358_505553357_6415924_3607427_n1.jpg


----------



## rottpaw

Great pics ladies! Can't wait to meet our little guy tomorrow. I'm just about to pack the last couple items and we'll head out in a few hours for the hospital!


----------



## readynwilling

Glad to hear all is well Shells!!

Great pic's of the babies - so sweet. 

Just had a 1hr nap... woke up to the sun shining... thinking of heading our for a little vitamin d.


----------



## MumtoJ

Shells, congrats again and lovely to see you back at home now. Hope the mucus clears up quickly. & Great pics

Tanikit - fab photos

Sara - go enjoy those rays - I would if there were any to be enjoyed!!!!

Brai - know what you mean I'm like a walking zombie at the mo no matter what time I go to bed I'm tired.

AFM - nightly tease has already started, started a bit earlier tonight at about 5, just waiting for OH to come back with dog and then have dinner will then do some ball bouncing to see if we can get this to progress!!!!!


----------



## braijackava

So jealous want to see my little man!
So cute Tanikit and Shells!


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- absolutely cant wait to hear how it goes and see some pics!!!:happydance:

beautiful babies ladies!!! shells and tanikit you both did a wonderful job on those babies:baby::flower:

shells- that sounds kinda like what happened to me. i was 3-4 at noon. got my epidural turned up even though the nurse said i shouldnt have needed it yet as i hadnt dilated only effaced. one hour later i was at 10 cm and ready to push. it only took me two pushes though and he was out. its amazing how fast it can go sometimes. happy to hear you and baby are ok!:hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

it was fab! i didnt even have time for the epidural though lol cant beleive i did it with no pain relief! was nice to get up and walk around right after and i didnt tare! trust me compared to my other labours this one was a breeze!! thank god too cuse i was exhausted after the week we had!
Ah i love him so much was well worth it xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies well we are off to the hospital in about half an hour. To add a little more drama to my day, we just spent the last hour in the basement taking cover in a tornado warning!! Yeesh! It's still rumbling out there and nasty, but it should clear up a bit before we have to leave the house. Of course, there's only one line of rain in the whole country right now and it's in my backyard when I'm trying to go deliver this baby! LOL 

:hugs: all, please keep us in your prayers!


----------



## membas#1

beautiful pics of some beautiful babies :) thanks all for sharing...i love to see all the new arrivals.

angela--best of luck to you! hope the storm settles too...

no sunshine here--rain rain rain. 

Full Term today! YAY! :) Well according to my EDD based on ultrasound. doctor still has EDD as 23rd based on LMP...either way--full term!


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck Angela!

<Lovely pictures of the babbas ladies - can't believe they're appearing now after all this time.

Chronic insomnia set in this last couple of weeks. Meant to be 'getting up' for work in 20 minutes, but been awake for 2 hours already. Grrr.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Lady-K - that insomnia seems to be a problem very late pregnancy - I worried it would make labour impossible but managed 10 hours of labour just fine on not one scrap of sleep the night before and about 2-3 hours for 2-3 weeks before the labour. Hang in there and hope you can get some rest soon.

Angeal good luck with the induction and I hope the storm moves on.

Its March today finally!

Shell's Mason is really cute - love all the hair he has!


----------



## L82

Cant believe March is finally here!!! Congrats to all who have had their babies already... im due tomorrow and hope this little one wont keep me waiting too long!!


----------



## braijackava

Full term today! Yay! I am so tired though, back to bed.


----------



## readynwilling

YAY its MARCH!!! Im so ready to have this baby!! 

My cold is bad today. Hopefully i feel better soon. Can't imagine giving birth while sniffling and sneezing :grr:


----------



## 2nd time

whos going to have the first real march baby woo exciting


----------



## roonsma

Hi Ladies!!

Is there any Mummies actually due in March still pregnant on this thread!!

Only me eh, just my luck!!

Good luck to those still expecting and its been great reading about those who already have their bundles!

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

roonsma said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Is there any Mummies actually due in March still pregnant on this thread!!
> 
> Only me eh, just my luck!!
> 
> Good luck to those still expecting and its been great reading about those who already have their bundles!
> 
> Big hugs :hugs:

still expecting too lol cant wait but cant belive the time has gone soo fast


----------



## roonsma

I know, its kind of weird, its sort of gone so fast but sooooo slow and getting even slower now...

I'm ready now to have this baba, can't sleep and its hurts now!


----------



## readynwilling

Im still here too! Waiting... not so patiently LOL


----------



## MumtoJ

Still here - contractions very slowly getting closer togeather.

They have become regular though - 2 days at every 40 mins, today at every 30 mins at this rate I'll still be going next year !!!


----------



## readynwilling

LOL MumtoJ.

I may have had a contraction a little while ago... but im guessing it was just a stronger BH... cause there have been no more.


----------



## 2nd time

started getting twinges last thursday and still here lol


----------



## braijackava

So i am thinking about staging a sit in at my doctor appt tomorrow if she refuses to induce me haha.


----------



## readynwilling

I hope the dr gives you an induction date Brai :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

This baby will not stop moving tonight. And it hurts. I wonder what is going on in there?


----------



## readynwilling

I had the same thing last night Brai - got worried she flipped herself around! I dont think she has, but there a lot of movement and because she's out of room quite a bit of pain.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai~how is your BP doing?

I am sure my little guy managed to flip into breech position and then back again last night....he had the hiccups and normally I feel them on my cervix/very low in the my pelvis but last night I felt them in my ribs....freaked me out but at todays appt doctor said he is head down so I am relieved.


----------



## braijackava

I swear i thought my water was going to break for sure when he was doing that!


----------



## braijackava

It has been going up and down like crazy. So much so that i have no idea what my doctor will say tomorrow. I am so uncomfortable right now though, to the point where it feels like something is going on? I don't know what to think.
How is everything with you Sammy?


----------



## membas#1

anyone else seen baby practice breathing? i've noticed this a few times and today got DH to see/feel. Can't really feel much but you can see it--her back and but is right in front of my stomach so I can see it moving up and down in a rhythmic faster pace than my pulse motion. It's not hiccups either cuz I can feel those down by my pelvic bone. I think I've read online that sometimes you can see babies practice breathing if they are in the correct position for such....it seems to fit in with her position since it's right along her backside and rear. just curious. if that's what it is, then i'm glad she's practicing :)


----------



## membas#1

sammy--lovely new avatar pic! :)

brai--hope your doctor is able to set something up with you and hope the bp stays down!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> It has been going up and down like crazy. So much so that i have no idea what my doctor will say tomorrow. I am so uncomfortable right now though, to the point where it feels like something is going on? I don't know what to think.
> How is everything with you Sammy?

currently timing contractions they are about 10 minutes apart usually ends up spacing out to about 15 min. Feel like my bump is going to fall off it hurts so much.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi lovely ladies! 

how is everyone? thought whilst i had 5 mins would come see how ya all doing... i wonder who will be next!?!? Catherine you sounds promising chick ;-) good luck!!!

Mason is just adorable im loving it even though hes a fuss ass eater and up every 2 hours! wants to pick little and often cuse hes still full of mucusy wind bless his heart! hes abit jaundice too but nothing to worry about just makes him really sleepy.
Anyway just a quickie to say hi and thinking of ya all xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

morning girls !!

im having a bit of a freak out this morning its weird to think that i was originally due on the 4th March , Lost the baby then got preg straight away and now due on 4th April but now going in to have baby on the 14th March!!

:wacko:

random post i know lol


----------



## Tanikit

Sammy sounds good - hope things will progress rapidly and smoothly.

Brai :hugs: hope you will get an induction date soon.

Shell's glad you are enjoying parenthood - hope the jaundice and mucous settles soon. 

Rainbow that is very soon - scary but also exciting. Will be thinking of you.

I can't believe Kirima is nearly two weeks old now - I had an appointment today with a doctor about tablets I am on, must get out to get insulin this week, then there is Kirima's 2 weeks check early next week and we are going out this weekend for a fete that Laurana loves so its going to get very busy - I am getting rapidly proficient at packing bags and loading two children into the car though have still not driven yet - may try that in a week's time but right now my left side is still too sore to trust with the driving and that's the side the clutch is on. Hehe, can even load one child while breastfeeding the other and get her in in time for her to pass out on the trip :)


----------



## Anababe

Hey everyone!

I havent posted in here over last few weeks, not been online a lot just so busy at home with my boys. I pop in every few days though see how everyone is doing!

I see we've had a few babies already! :D

Cant believe its March, this pregnancy has gone so quick! ill stick around a bit now to keep up with the arrivals of all our March babies :happydance:


----------



## Lady-K

Just been to MWs. Baby still not engaged, but moving LOADS now; it's like there's a party going on in there.

I've had no signs at all of labour, no twinges, no contractions, not really even BHs. So looks like it's staying put for a while longer. Hope so, because 2 more days of work before maternity leave! And I'm hoping I get a couple of weeks to myself


----------



## 2nd time

well just been to see mid wife baby is engaged lol bit early she not born yet. just had a tricle but not holding my breath i prob just wet myself again


----------



## L82

Had Midwife today, she did tried to do a sweep, but said even though my cervix is soft it hasn't started to dilate yet :( ... Was really hoping for some good news.. oh well looks like ill be pregnant for a little while longer!!


----------



## braijackava

Had some spotting this morning and BP was 150\94. Baby is still moving good and no more bleeding. I was really uncomfortable all night. I have a doc appt in 2 and a half hours. Hoping they just send me to be induced tonight. I have also had a massive headache all weekend until now, they gave me vicodin for it, but i can't keep it down. Hopefully my next post will be that I am going to the hospital for induction.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: to everyone!! 

I have a dr's appt tomorrow at 9:30am. Not my regular OB though - so im not sure if she'll do an internal or not... im guessing not... Im bouncing on my ball watching americal idol that i pvr'd last night... Im ready, now if only baby was ready!


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw- angela has text me and she has had her baby boy! she says he is doing great and she will update with some details when she can get online. 
:crib::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Angela!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Angela!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats Angela!!! Cant wait to see some baby pictures :happydance

well last night contractions like usual ended up going from 10 min to 15min and less painful to the point I was able to fall asleep.


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats Angela - can wait for the pics and details

Right now I am so tired, been at a conference all day today and with driving there and back I am ready for bed. Just cooking dinner so will eat that and then flake I think.

Contractions still roughly 30mins appart but have gotten as close as 10 mins before slowly spacing out again - made today interesting and some people were getting very stressed at the conference, they were worried I'd drop the baby there and then. Made me laugh - if only it were that easy!!!! I'd be in heaven - had to keep pointing out that I'd have plenty of time to make it to the hospital if things kicked off ... (my mum had v long labours so I'm expecting the same)

Brai / Sara I hope your dr apps goes well

Anababe - long time no see - good to see your still around - good luck with your home birth.

Lots of labour dust to everyone who's now due and wanting bubs out, lots of stay in dust to those not yet due and want baby to cook for a bit longer.


----------



## membas#1

congrats Angela! :yipee:

sounds like a lot of MW and OB appointments today--mine is at 3pm. hoping for negative strep b results and hoping she'll check my cervix to see if it's changed from last week. 

not much else news from me :) quiet still but still having some menstrual like cramps--getting more often but not every day, and more intense when they do happen. today some back type cramping--not like back ache muscle thing but just achy. i dunno...

:hugs: to all


----------



## braijackava

No induction for me. But I am ok with it since it means baby will be bigger and healthier. She did strip my membranes though. Have had a lot more BHs and lost a lot of mucous plug, but other than that nothing much. I was 2 cm dialated, stretched to 3 cm when she did the sweep. And 60% effaced. Baby is still at -3 station though. And lots of fluid, his AFI was 20. I go back in next Thursday for BPP and appt, and if nothing happens before then I am scheduled to be induced March 14th.


----------



## readynwilling

Sounds like a good appt Brai!! I really want to get checked at mine, but my OB is on vacay so i doubt the fill in OB is going to do an internal - i hope i can book an appt for monday with my regular OB so that if nothing happens by then i can at least get an update!


----------



## readynwilling

Codegirl had her baby today too!! but i haven't been informed as to what flavour the baby is!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## braijackava

Congrats codegirl!


----------



## membas#1

Aww congrats to codegirl. We are getting babies everyday it seems! Yay :)

I saw my OB today--she checked my cervix again...still soft, mid, 1cm (same as last week) but she said very soft...and offered to sweep membranes next week or the week after (38 or 39 weeks). told her i'd talk to DH and we'd decide...she said sometimes it can jump start things sometimes not. So we'll see. She felt of baby and said she thinks about 8 pounds and some change by the due date...so not a tiny baby but not huge. I'm okay with that---of course if we go over by 2 weeks then we are talking about at least another pound...so here's hoping we dont' go over much! :) acupuncture starts next week for getting some labor points done....points that help get cervix ready etc...

I'm cooking a meatloaf in the oven--damn it smells good. DH is bringing home potatoes and we are making homemade mashed potatoes, sauteed mushrooms and meatloaf. YUM and then i bought a pint of vanilla ice cream for us to share...double yum!

Brai--sound like you have a plan in place now...so that's good! Glad you are feeling okay with things. Baby will be healthier staying in a bit longer--you can do it! :)


----------



## readynwilling

dinner sounds great Membas!! We had ribs and mashed potatoes (but i use instant :blush: )

My sweep didn't do anything, even though i was 80% effaced and 2 cm dilated... just the luck of the draw i think.

My cold was better - but im uber mucusy now :sick: To be honest i wish it was mucus down below instead of in my head :haha:


----------



## braijackava

Sarah i had mucus down below today and it wasn't as exciting as i thought haha. I think i was just having a weak hormonal week. I am glad for him to stay in a bit longer. As of Tuesday, I will be the most pregnant i have ever been. Never made it past 38 weeks. All my babies were tiny and sickly. It will be fun to have a fat healthy baby this time. Does anyone know if I can donate the preemie clothes and diapers to the NICU at the hospital? Wasn't sure if they would take them. Also will an 8 or 9 pound baby fit in newborn size? Don't know if I should pack a 0 to 3 month outfit just in case.


----------



## membas#1

My doctor hasn't used the word effacement...and i guess i need to figure out what is the difference between effacement and soft cuz she just says soft or very soft--not any percentages etc...is effacement the thinning? and is that different than the hard vs. soft? i should have asked my doctor. 

sara, i was wondering where you were at when you had your sweep--i knew you had one...so yeah...i think if Dh and i agree we'll wait til 39 weeks before having. next week is too soon in case it does kick start things! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

My best friends little girl was 8lbs 13oz and she wore some newborn stuff - i think it depended on the brand (as they all fit differently). Not sure if thats any help :haha: sorry.

This whole pregnancy i have had a LOT of cervical mucus... but it seems to have dried up since my sweep. Also the acne i have suffered with for 9 months also seems be clearing up... i guess my hormones are changing. 

Also my bladder is leaking :blush: but that just started in the last few days - so i should consider myself lucky.

Sorry Membas we must have posted at same time LOL. Yes effaced = thinned out... not sure how that equates to soft though... sorry. I was happy when she told me that... then she did the sweep - and here i lay, due tomorrow, no sign of bubs. BOOOOO.


----------



## braijackava

As long as he can wear the newborn outfits for a little bit I will be happy! Just been to the bathroom and had more plug and this time it was bloody. But brownish like old blood. Does this sound like bloody show, or is it just from the sweep if that makes sense? Having some cramping but no realy contractions.


----------



## membas#1

sorry brai, i'm of no help since never been through this before.

sara--i didn't realize your due date is tomorrow! come on baby--mama wants to meet you! :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats Codegirl hope all went well.

Brai, glad you had a good app, I know what you mean about being the most preg you've been though DS was born at 37+4 so now at 39+5 I am very ready for things to kick off!!! DS was 8lb 11oz and fit into newborn for a short time, but I mainly put him in 0-3 we didn't buy newborn but had been given some as presents. 0-3 were a bit big but meant we got the wear out of them. From our 35week scan the estimate for this one at terms was around 9lb so hoping to do the same. With regards to your preemie clothes I think the hospital would be greatful for them, especially for women who have unexpected early deliveries and don't have anything for bubs to wear.

Happy due date for tomorrow Sara

Membas dinner sounds fab - ot sure what to do for mine tonight might have takeaway.


Hip Hip Horray - My last day at work today !!!!!! Yippee


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Angela and codegirl! :D

MumtoJ - Hope your contractions become more regular soon! Yey for last day at work! Not long to go now til LO makes an appearence :D

Brai - Good luck hun, hope something happens for you soon!

Not much happening here, had a practice setting up pool last night, weird to think next time we'll be putting it up ill be in labour!! Lost loads of my plug yesterday and this morning, but not holding my breath for anything happening as I know it doesnt necessarily mean labour is imminent! Im not quite ready for her yet so im happy for her to stay put another week or so! lol


----------



## readynwilling

its my d-day... no signs of nothin - boooo. i have a dr`s appt in 1/2 hour. I really hope i get another sweep, but im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## braijackava

Happy due date Sara!


----------



## MumtoJ

Happy due date Sara, I have deliberately made my due date busy ... Skype with my sister in the morning and a coffee & cake date with a friend in the afternoon.


----------



## Anababe

Happy Due Date Sara.. hope its not long for you now! xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Happy D day Sara!!!


----------



## membas#1

Happy Due Date Sara! Hope you got the sweep you wanted!

I had some light brown discharge last night around 9pm. I had my OB appointment at 4pm and she did a cervix check. I guess it was just a little old blood from her checking me? I don't know...it was kind of brownish and then a bit later more on the weird gray color and thick...but gone now...so guess it was nothing.

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Codegirl and Angela!

Happy due date Sara!

Brai my baby is still in newborn clothes and in fact my first daughter was in them for 6 weeks. They both weighed very close to each other - Kirima was 8 pounds 7 ounces and there is no ways the 0-3m clothes will fit her yet (I took some out today to check)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Very uncomfortable night last night O my word!!! But eventually around 230-3am the contractions spaced out and I was able to fall asleep. As soon as I stood up this am I started having some more even painful contractions. the contractions were so tight the top of my bump felt heart shaped....I could feel where his feet and butt were...craziness! Feel better while sitting but still getting contractions, also as soon as I stand up my stomach goes hard. I wonder if this little guy is going to come early or just making me hate the last few weeks of pregnancy even more....


----------



## MumtoJ

Oh Sammy that doesn't sound fun, sounds promising that they ease off when sitting down, sounds like it might be your body telling you to take it easy ...


----------



## braijackava

I lost all of my plug now! I know it doesn't mean a whole lot, but i was excited haha.


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> I lost all of my plug now! I know it doesn't mean a whole lot, but i was excited haha.

yehhh was it like a bloody bag tmi sorry


----------



## readynwilling

Im home. What a nightmare! :grr:

Basically i went into my regular 40 week checkup at my OB office. However my OB is on vacay so i saw a different OB (never seen her before ever). Her nurse took my BP. First reading was 110/90, so she changed the cuff (said it was maybe too small) and retook it, 138/90. OB did an internal told me i was 80% effaced and 2cm dilated (which i was last week) and that due to the fact my cervix is ready, and my BP is high, she was sending me to the hospital for an NST, blood work and induction :shock:. 

The hospital told her the induction would have to wait to tomorrow. So i went for the NST and guess what - BP was 122/83 (my norm is 110/70, but nurse said she wasn't surpised it was elevated due to the sudden stressors in my life). They monitored for 30 mins and did blood work. Baby is fine, my blood work is 100% NORMAL. 

So i asked the OB at the hospital and he said no medical reason for induction. So i refused it. The hospital OB asked i go in to repeat the tests tomorrow (which i agreed to) and as long as they are normal, no induction will be done.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MumtoJ said:


> Oh Sammy that doesn't sound fun, sounds promising that they ease off when sitting down, sounds like it might be your body telling you to take it easy ...

I feel stuck to the chair just for comforts sake! I feel like I havent been able to get anything done, I only started to fold a load of laundry and havent done anything else today :dohh:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

readynwilling said:


> Im home. What a nightmare! :grr:
> 
> Basically i went into my regular 40 week checkup at my OB office. However my OB is on vacay so i saw a different OB (never seen her before ever). Her nurse took my BP. First reading was 110/90, so she changed the cuff (said it was maybe too small) and retook it, 138/90. OB did an internal told me i was 80% effaced and 2cm dilated (which i was last week) and that due to the fact my cervix is ready, and my BP is high, she was sending me to the hospital for an NST, blood work and induction :shock:.
> 
> The hospital told her the induction would have to wait to tomorrow. So i went for the NST and guess what - BP was 122/83 (my norm is 110/70, but nurse said she wasn't surpised it was elevated due to the sudden stressors in my life). They monitored for 30 mins and did blood work. Baby is fine, my blood work is 100% NORMAL.
> 
> So i asked the OB at the hospital and he said no medical reason for induction. So i refused it. The hospital OB asked i go in to repeat the tests tomorrow (which i agreed to) and as long as they are normal, no induction will be done.

Wow that is crazy! Glad they gave you a choice! :thumbup: baby should be here soon :happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Sara i know how you feel about all the tests! I have had them all done like 5 times already.
My plug started with just a few snotty pieces on the toilet paper yesterday, then several brownish bloody pieces in the toilet later. But today it was a huge snotty looking thing with blood in it. Put mucus plug in google and it looks exactly like the picture it pulls up. I know it is TMI, pretty gross but I was excited. Never lost my plug with my other pregnancies.


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Sammy. I go back to hospital tomorrow at 1 for the tests, then i can make an appt with my regular OB next week. If i haven't given birth yet, we can talk about induction then - but i don't want to be induced "just cause"

Brai - The testing isn't so bad - its the automatic inducing that scares me. There was no reason for it. I would probably hate to have it done 5 times though. I haven't lost my plug yet.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hope ya all doing well girls, waiting for the next baby hehehe xx


----------



## 2nd time

braijackava said:


> Sara i know how you feel about all the tests! I have had them all done like 5 times already.
> My plug started with just a few snotty pieces on the toilet paper yesterday, then several brownish bloody pieces in the toilet later. But today it was a huge snotty looking thing with blood in it. Put mucus plug in google and it looks exactly like the picture it pulls up. I know it is TMI, pretty gross but I was excited. Never lost my plug with my other pregnancies.

thanks for the detail lol i just wanted to know as i have been having lumpy snot for about a week last time i got a big one like ou discribed things looking good for you best of luc


----------



## Nixilix

Who's next!!! Xx


----------



## 2nd time

me me please me lol


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to see who will be next!!!!:baby:


----------



## membas#1

Sara--that appointment sounds rough. I'm glad you had the tests done and found out no medical reason to induce. Seems to me that doctor rushed it a bit on that call--


----------



## membas#1

I had about 30 minutes of really bad menstrual cramps this afternoon. Anybody else get those like that? I can have them for half an hour to an hour maybe once, maybe twice, maybe more times in a day and then nothing for a few days. They can be a bit painful--I mean not debilitating but they dont' feel great! I'd be running to the bathroom expecting a full on period if I weren't pregnant.


----------



## braijackava

I feel like I am coming down with the flu or something. I keep getting random contractions too. Nothing frequent or very painful.


----------



## Annunakian

membas#1 said:


> I had about 30 minutes of really bad menstrual cramps this afternoon. Anybody else get those like that? I can have them for half an hour to an hour maybe once, maybe twice, maybe more times in a day and then nothing for a few days. They can be a bit painful--I mean not debilitating but they dont' feel great! I'd be running to the bathroom expecting a full on period if I weren't pregnant.

I've been getting the same thing. I had a hard time sleeping last night because of that. It was like I was having my period again, pain all on the right side and all down my leg. :cry: They used a vibrating thing to get LO to move at my NST today and she hit a nerve just right and it caused me to cramp up like that again. My ob didn't seem concerned, though. :shrug:


----------



## membas#1

yeah i have been mentioning the period cramps to OB and she just asks if any regularity to them timing wise--nope. she says based on cervix being soft and position the cramps must be doing something. my sister said that's how she felt her braxton hicks contractions--like period cramping in the front. my thighs were really achy yesterday when i had the cramps--just like when i get my heavy periods...the thighs just ache. well here's to hoping the cramping is getting something going :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Man what a rough day....had contractions which have finally spaced out to about 15 minutes apart now. but since about 230ish they were painful and lasting 45sec/longer and coming every 10 minutes. these contractions everytime I would get one I would get this intense shooting pain in my cervix....never had any pains like this with my first, literally had to breathe through them...man do I miss my last pregnancy it was super smooth but delivery was very long hoping this delivery will be smooth and shorter this time around FX


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Whew! I can't believe all that has happened in the last 72 hours. Feels like a literal lifetime has passed. We are just home from the hospital and I am going to need to try to catch up on rest for a day or so (wherever we can fit some in! :rofl:) before I can spend any major time catching up or posting our birth story (since at the moment I'm so tired I'm literally stuttering when I speak and can barely string sentences together), but I will definitely do so and HUGS :hugs: to everyone in the meantime!

We're all still well. Baby is doing great and we have finally settled on his name - Ethan Daniel. The first name Ethan is the only one we both liked and could agree on and his middle name Daniel is hubby's first name. We knew we did not want to name him as a junior, but hubby was looking to have his name in the mix so we settled on that as his middle name. We finally have a name we are both happy with! 

Sending many hugs to each of you and I hope all is well with all our March Mummies! Like Blessed I can't wait to see who will be next!! 

Okay ladies, I'll be back on in the next couple days to catch up. Can't wait to read up on all the news!

Love and hugs!


----------



## blessedmomma

rottpaw said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Whew! I can't believe all that has happened in the last 72 hours. Feels like a literal lifetime has passed. We are just home from the hospital and I am going to need to try to catch up on rest for a day or so (wherever we can fit some in! :rofl:) before I can spend any major time catching up or posting our birth story (since at the moment I'm so tired I'm literally stuttering when I speak and can barely string sentences together), but I will definitely do so and HUGS :hugs: to everyone in the meantime!
> 
> We're all still well. Baby is doing great and we have finally settled on his name - Ethan Daniel. The first name Ethan is the only one we both liked and could agree on and his middle name Daniel is hubby's first name. We knew we did not want to name him as a junior, but hubby was looking to have his name in the mix so we settled on that as his middle name. We finally have a name we are both happy with!
> 
> Sending many hugs to each of you and I hope all is well with all our March Mummies! Like Blessed I can't wait to see who will be next!!
> 
> Okay ladies, I'll be back on in the next couple days to catch up. Can't wait to read up on all the news!
> 
> Love and hugs!

what a beautiful name!!!!:cloud9: i bet your exhausted. i know i was. i hope you get some rest, you will feel so much better. cant wait to hear some details and see some pics of the little guy when you're up to it!:hugs: congratulations again!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay for being home Angela and what a wonderful name! Rest up! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Blessed and Sammy! And I will definitely send some pics shortly. My mom has taken plenty and I just need to upload some


----------



## Annunakian

Congrats. :D


----------



## membas#1

Glad you are home Angela and hope you get caught up on a little rest! :) Love the name as well--I have a nephew named Ethan :)


----------



## braijackava

Congrats again Angela!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy due date to me! (doesn't count really now tho!)

Hope everyone is well, come on babies, we need to meet you all!!!


----------



## Anababe

Congrats again Angela, lovely name! Look forward to seeing pictures :) Try to catch up on some rest now!

I was up from 3am this morning, couldnt sleep at all with backache then around 4am contractions every 10 mins, not painful but uncomfortable enough to keep me up. I finally fell asleep around 6:30am and nothing since so not sure what all that was about!

Finally bought my pram today, pick it up Sunday I cant wait :D


----------



## readynwilling

Happy Due Date Rach!!

Mine has come and gone... and thats ok by me. The hospital called this morning to ask me to come in for my induction :dohh: HOLY LACK OF COMMUNICATION. i bet if i went in now to be induced they'd be calling me at 1 to come in for the monitoring :wacko: i had to explain the situation and they were ok with that. But the phone woke me up... so i figure i might as well get up.

Gonna go for a walk around the mall today for a bit... and i think get a pedicure before i head into the hospital. Im definately taking a book with me to the hospital today. I waited 2 hours after being taken off the monitor to see the dr who took 2 seconds to tell me i was fine and could go home LOL.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope everyone is well

today was my due date with my :angel: :cry:

ive been in hospital with this LO all day with my BP , they cant induce early because hes breech :wacko:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: rainbow


----------



## braijackava

So I guess my DD decided I needed some more excitement in my life, so she tried to burn the house down! I was upstairs and saw and smelled smoke. So I "ran" downstairs as quick as I could waddle, and there was a whole pile of couch pillows piles in front of our gas fireplace smoking! I moved them all and there is a huge burnt hole in one of the cushions! There were a couple that were still smoking too. It sucks about the pillow, but I was more worried with A) Why didnt the smoke alarm go off? and B) We are renting, and now there is a big burn mark on the front of the fireplace glass. Well I guess it did work to get my mind off being pregnant!


----------



## Nixilix

glad you are all ok brai xx

:hugs: rainbow xx


----------



## Lady-K

I am now on maternity leave!! Woo! Made it! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Annunakian

Holy jeez, brai! Glad you could waddle fast enough to stop anything!


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, so glad your all ok, its so scary when things like that happen.

Lady K - yeah on starting your maternity leave, have you got any plans or just taking it a day at a time?


AFM - have had a pretty good day, DS has tried really hard today and been very good, entertained himself most of the day, watching the builders out of his bedroom window, tidied up after himself when asked. We then both had hair appointments so were both pampered - very nice especially when nanny turned up unexpected and took ds back to the house to "play" while I had my hair done.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## readynwilling

Im home from the hospital! The on call dr today (Dr. Ross) did a full blood test again, urine test, bp and temperature, and 30 mins of fetal monitoring. My BP was 135ish/80ish so yes its a little high... but not extreme. All the rest of my tests are normal. She let me go home asking me to make sure i get in to see my regular OB ASAP. So i am free until Monday at least. 

I have had some tightenings and cramping today - so im actually hoping that i won't be pregnant that long!! The dr i saw today is on call sunday night - after my experience with her today, i'd be very happy if she delivered my baby!! 

Brai - thats scary, glad you all are ok!


----------



## braijackava

Sounds like a good day MumtoJ!
Yay for mat leave lady K!
I thought I lost all my plug, but it keeps on coming. It is so gross. I can actually feel it making its way out, I thought for a minute today a gush of water was going to come out!


----------



## braijackava

Glad they are letting you wait with monitoring Sara!
I dont think I would be as patient.


----------



## Anababe

Glad your all ok Brai!

Sara - FX something starts for you soon!!

MumtoJ - Sounds like you've a good day, and that reminds me I really need to get my hair done this week! I dont want these awful roots showing on my lovely labour/birth photos :haha:

Ive been feeling pretty sick all day. Mild contractions coming on and off but nothing to make me think 'this is it' think shes staying put a little longer yet! Got appt at hopsital in the morning to do my bloods and a quick tour of hospital, just so I know what to expect in case of a need to transfer from my home birth.. hopefully wont happen but im nosey and want to see our new delivery suite since apparently its all changed since I was there 3 yrs ago! lol

Hope everyone is ok:) xx


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

Sorry to keep dropping in without reading back; we are still in survival mode LOL. But here is a cute pic we took this morning - here's our little guy! 

Hugs and more news soon, I promise! I can't wait to see who's next to deliver and I'm sending you all labor dust!!
 



Attached Files:







Ethan and Daddy.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## braijackava

Seriously I don't know what is up. Still losing tons of plug or whatever it is. I feel really wet too. No big gush of fluid or anything, just really wet. I have been wearing pads because of the plug, and they are always pretty damp when i change them. Should i be worried?


----------



## readynwilling

Im not sure Brai :hugs: I am wearing a pad too - but because my bladder is leaking LOL


----------



## braijackava

So cute Angela!
I just don't want to go back to hospital and get all excited. I already thought I was leaking once, and I wasn't.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

rottpaw said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry to keep dropping in without reading back; we are still in survival mode LOL. But here is a cute pic we took this morning - here's our little guy!
> 
> Hugs and more news soon, I promise! I can't wait to see who's next to deliver and I'm sending you all labor dust!!

HE IS ADORABLE!!!!!!! Congrats again love!


----------



## blessedmomma

angela- he is such a little cutie pie! what a precious lil guy :flower:


----------



## braijackava

I don't think I would be suprised at all if I went into labor soon. Something just feels off. Its probably just wishful thinking though.


----------



## MumtoJ

Morning Ladies,

Happy due date to me - would you believe everything has gone completely quiet !!!!

Brai, knowing how impatient you are I hope something kicks off soon for you, but remember the closer you get to term the better it'll be for bubs.

Hope everyone is doing well.

xx


----------



## Chimpette

I cant' believe I've only got a week left.... crazy stuff..!


----------



## roonsma

Chimpette said:


> I cant' believe I've only got a week left.... crazy stuff..!

Me to!! All getting exciting now.

Loving the cute babies, can't wait to give mine a snuggle now!

Hi to all xx


----------



## membas#1

happy due date cathryn!


----------



## readynwilling

Happy due date Cathryn!! I think stuff may be starting... lots of pressure when im up and about, a few cramps, a few BH, but nothing serious yet. I'll just keep going on with my day, not much more i can do.


----------



## Lady-K

readynwilling said:


> Happy due date Cathryn!! I think stuff may be starting... lots of pressure when im up and about, a few cramps, a few BH, but nothing serious yet. I'll just keep going on with my day, not much more i can do.

Good luck! Here's hoping it all starts progressing.


----------



## MumtoJ

Thanks all - had a lovely catch up with my friend up in town had tea and cake and then a little wander around the shops, picked up some yoga pants to use in the hospital some little cami tops with in built support for when my milk come in and everything is tender.
Also swapped some sleepsuits that work bought me that were 0-3 but we have so much stuff that size that I managed to swap it for the short sleeved bodysuits of the same design and then another set in a different design in 3-6 so have gone from 3 sleep suits to 6 body suits for an extra £1 so am well pleased.

Have had the odd twinge but nothing to get excited about and all regularity has disappeared so back to playing the waiting game (sort of hoping this is the calm before the storm as I actually slept through last night for the first time in ages.

Sara - hope things get moving for you - sending lots of labour dust your way

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## codegirl

Morning Ladies. I attempted to catch up but can't, sorry :(

congrates to everyone that has had their baby and lots of :hugs: to those near the end.

Baby Eric James was born on March 2nd @ 3:00am weighing 7lbs 14oz. He is sweet and lovable and everything a baby should be :cloud9:

The birth was a wild ride (in a good way) and I'm hoping to get my birth story online soon but I need to go and feed a little e right away. Big E is being a super big brother and is totally inlove with his "Baby Eric" :cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats Terri and happy due date Cathryn! Hugs and labor dust to all!!


----------



## kelly brown

congrats to you all i love being a mummy xxx


----------



## MumtoJ

After all my saying about it all being quiet and thinking the one day nothing will happen ... I'm having contractions every 7 mins for about 50 seconds each, so just seeing how it goes so please send me lots of labour dust ladies.


----------



## Anababe

oo good luck Cathryn!! :D

Angela - What a gorgeous picture! he is beautiful :hugs:

Nothing new here, oh apart from finally picking up my new pram today.. its so pretty and shiny, cant wait to have my little girl in there :happydance:

xx


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck Cathryn!!! Im JEALOUS LOL.

I just told hubby we're doing spicy for dinner, and made plans with a friend to meet at an indoor walking track tomorrow LOL. Now if only i can convince DH to :sex:.....


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Cathryn and Sara! Hope it gets going for both of you.
Congrats Codegirl!
Still losing plug and having random contractions. Don't think I have ever been as uncomfortable as I have been in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck Cathryn, hope this is it for you! Sara hope things get moving for you with your day tomorrow :) And yeah--get DH on the :sex:!!! Mine will be for sure! :)


----------



## braijackava

So the hubby told me today he doesn't want to have sex because the whole mucus plug thing grosses him out. While I completely understand that, I am a little bit hurt. He never says no.....


----------



## rottpaw

Oh brai I am sorry! Men! :grr:

Good luck Cathryn!! I hope this is it!! :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

oh well walking seems to work went for a mile to the park played on the swings with dd and dh and not contractions 5 min apart getting painful yehhhhh i am such a saidist


----------



## 2nd time

just rang land d guess this baby will be born today i hope labour dust needed this way


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck labour dust to you!!


----------



## 2nd time

now 3 min and getting strong lol dh and dd sleeping land d dont want me in yet boo hoo


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats codegirl! cant wait to hear how things went:baby::happydance:

2ndtime- sounds like its time for you! how exciting:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck 2ndTime :hugs: lots of labor dust!


----------



## MumtoJ

Well - I'm still here - boo hoo - went and got some sleep last night so that I had some energy if things progressed and whilst I was woken up on and off through the night with some painful contractions, its all currently very quiet so more waiting here.

Probably a good thing as OH discovered our drains (into the sewer) are not working properly and we have someone comming out this morning.

:dust:Good luck 2nd time hope this is it for you.:dust:​


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck 2nd time!

MumtoJ I think your baby just wants to be fashionably late. Hope you can get things fixed today.


----------



## kelly brown

bump buddy come on i wanna see pictures xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck today 2ndtime!! Im still waiting too Cathryn! I had some cramping through the night - but i think its gas, not contractions. I am bouncing on my ball now, and gonna head to an indoor walking track (we got more snow last night :grr: ) for 11 am. Hopefully i can walk this baby out today LOL. 

I am getting more and more impatient. Never thought i would. This whole time i've been "oh she can be late, no biggie" blah blah blah WHO WAS I KIDDING!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

wow what a night....well yesterday I had some af cramping all day with random bh, but last night they were regular and about 10 minutes apart...they never got closer last night but I went from being in bed all day yesterday to being up cleaning everything. so I was up cleaning until 330am and then hubby woke up and tried to get me to goto bed, well I got into bed and put on a movie fell asleep finally after about 35 minutes.

hope everyone is doing well today! Labor dust to all who need it :dust:


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: ready - I think its normal after being due to want baby out - it has to be sometime! Hope things wil start moving for you soon.

Sammy sounds like thing are gearing up - enjoy the nesting but don't overdo it.


----------



## 2nd time

8-32pm littlee girl no stitches yeh thanks for the labour dust right back at you all lol


----------



## readynwilling

Thats awesome 2ndtime!!!! Congrats!

i *think* things might be starting here....


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats 2ndtime and good luck Ready!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay 2ndtime!!!! congrats cant wait to hear how things went and see some pics!:baby::happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats 2ndtime! Cant wait to read birthstory and see some pics...get some rest hun :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats 2nd time and come on Sara and all! Hugs and labor dust!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I just wanted to let everyone know that our yellow bump was a boy! Jack William was born on 25th February 3 weeks and 2 days early at 36w 5d weighing 6lb.

We got off to a shaky start as he had problems feeding and lost more than 15% of his body weight, he also developed jaundice and so we were kept in hospital for a week but we came home on Friday and he is making steady progress and gaining weight slowly but surely.

A few pictures

https://i53.tinypic.com/6fy2d0.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/205ffrn.jpg

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sharon_curran/5499133157/


----------



## membas#1

Congrats 2ndTime and Smiley! Can't wait to read more about your birth 2ndtime! Smiley--glad LO is doing well now.

Sara--hope things are getting going for you! 

YAY more babies! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

SmileyShazza said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that our yellow bump was a boy! Jack William was born on 25th February 3 weeks and 2 days early at 36w 5d weighing 6lb.
> 
> We got off to a shaky start as he had problems feeding and lost more than 15% of his body weight, he also developed jaundice and so we were kept in hospital for a week but we came home on Friday and he is making steady progress and gaining weight slowly but surely.
> 
> A few pictures
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/6fy2d0.jpg
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/205ffrn.jpg
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sharon_curran/5499133157/

Congrats hun he is beautiful!!! Glad to hear you and your little Jack are doing well


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Smiley!! He's beautiful.

Still having cramps!! They started out just in the front but now are both in the front and the back... i think this might be it!! But i suck at timing them!


----------



## braijackava

Having contractions here too, with back pain. But nothing regular,,,,boo


----------



## membas#1

woohoo for contractions and what not! :) will be exciting to read who is next....

won't be me--figure i'll be here at least another 2-3 weeks. no worries tho, i'm feeling okay so i can wait it out....


----------



## braijackava

Congrats 2nd Time and Smiley!
I dont have any really good symptoms, just wishful thinking on my part. I will be here most likely until my induction date of March 15th. But I have a feeling it is going to go really fast once they start it.


----------



## 2nd time

basicaly the birth was a fantastic experience, i was well looked after felt in control and the pain was managed very well, i got a little freakedout at the end but hey w are only human.

first contraction 2am
established labour 5pm
delivery 8-32pm
pushed 3 times no stiches or anything 
total time 18h 32min
official time 3-32min

labour dust to youall gofora longwalk and play on the swings it works

forgot age gap 53 weeks 6 days


----------



## MumtoJ

Big Congrats to 2nd Time and Shazzy Smiler 

Good Luck Sara hope things progress for you.

I'm still here - boo - this one just keeps on teasing us - but have had another decent nights sleep, so will have to try and get some things done this morning while I have some energy.

Have a MW app this afternoon, and she will need to make a consultants appointment for me for next week boo - really hope I don't need it as I don't want to be induced - I just don't react well to hormone (eg can't do the pill) so I can't see how pumping me full of them is going to be pleasant.

Trying to keep busy and distracted and have a long list to try and do today so wish me luck or for labour to start up properly!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Cathryn I hope you go on your own before being induced. My induction wasn't a bad experience though but even so let's hope we see the new arrival very soon xx

Congrats smiley and 2nd time x

Who's next? It's bizarre to think I could still be pregnant - and could have been for another 10 days! Not sure if I could do the last 11 days again I've just done since birth - so mentally draining!! But I love her soooo much!!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats 2nd time and Smiley!

Good luck Ready and Brai and MumtoJ hope your baby stops teasing you and decides to make an entrance.


----------



## littleblonde

hi everyone. Just wanted to say good luck to all still waiting and congrats to all the new babys. i was a march mummy last year. my daughter was born on the 3rd. Feels like yesterday she was born. I came out of hospital on this day last year and the sun was shining just like today. Im a june mummy this year. hope its ok i popped in xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

congrats 2nd time and smiley!!! 

awww lots of babies coming now!! love it!! xxx


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats 2nd time and smiley :cloud9:
I cant wait to see who is next


----------



## rottpaw

Cathryn and all I hope you can avoid induction but if not don't worry about the hormones. I can't take the pill either but the cervidil and pitocin did not cause me any nausea or anything. Hugs!!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats smiley!!!!!:baby::happydance:

hope the ones getting teased get their babies out soon!:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

I haven't had a ton of food cravings this pregnancy, but i really like smells for some reason. The car wash and laundry aisle at the store make my mouth water.


----------



## roonsma

Hi to all the ladies still waiting!

Hoping we all get going soon! I've a crampy period like back today and had a few twinges, really hoping this is the start-i'm getting so uncomfortable now!!

Labour dust all round!! xx


----------



## braijackava

Headed to L&D to be monitored again. My hands and ankles are really swollen all of a sudden, to the point where my wrist and arm hurt really bad from the fluid retention. My home BPs were really high too. Best case scenario, they say everything is fine and send me home. Other scenario, not really bad, they induce me. I will be 38 weeks tomorrow so not to worried. Not going to get nervous this time, because they will probably just send me home like they normally do. Will update later.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good Luck Brai FX all is well!


----------



## membas#1

good luck brai...

did sara (ready) post again about how she's doing or has anyone heard? not sure if i missed an update or not but thought she had posted that perhaps things were starting for her. I'll have to go back and try and find any updates....


----------



## membas#1

Looks like Sara (ready) had her baby girl this morning from what I read in her Journal--although that was posted by other folks--I don't think she's updated yet except on her FB which I'm not on...but just thought I'd pass one what I read since I went snooping for details :) Congrats to Sara!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Sara! Congrats! 

Brai, hope all is well! 

Cathryn, Membas and Sammy, come on girls! :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

So i am in the hospital room, haven't seen anyone yet. But i can hear the lady in the room next to me yelling and crying and throwing up. Scary!


----------



## rottpaw

Yikes! Good luck Brai! Hugs!! Are you being induced then?


----------



## membas#1

good luck brai--will be checking to see what they decide for you

busy day today here--work from 9-4, home for a 30 min feet up break and some food, then off to run errands with DH, now we are headed out to go see a talk by an author I want to hear. busy busy--hope i last :) we are walking to the talk and home too--which is about 20 minutes each way...definitely getting my walks in today since i walked to work and back also (also each about 20 minutes). 

so i guess my hormones are picking up--i have a lot of the same stomach issues i had in first tri that are returning...anyone else get this? i never threw up in first tri with 'morning' sickness but i had a TON of belching and just uneasiness/nausea in first tri...mostly would hit at night--it's now back. YUCK. been this way for a few nights now. really don't want it to stick around for the next few weeks til she decides to come but if it is hormones then it'll likely stick around. blah


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls just to let u all know benjamin is here!!! 

Born at 01:00am weighing a tiny 5lb 2oz (2.350g)

Will update properly later when I can and post pics xxx


----------



## membas#1

wow, congrats rainbow! hope you and LO are doing well


----------



## braijackava

Home again. No baby yet. Appt on Thursday, then if I had to guess induction will still be a week from tomorrow.


----------



## membas#1

oh achy back tonight--haven't had one like this before. it's not contractions, it's just achy back like deep. i think i just overdid it today and my body is a bit tired. drinking some chamomile tea and in bed now. lots of stomach discomfort tonight too as mentioned in my above post--much like first tri--had a BM that just about cleared me out (TMI--sorry). 

gosh i'm just full of complaints aren't I? just a long day i guess :) it was a good day and the talk we went to tonight was excellent and gave DH and i alot of talking points for our walk home...

hope everyone is well.


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats rainbow!!!!!

Membas - I had Morning sickness the whole way through but severe in 1st tri and then it cranked up again toward the end. I think this is quite normal. I practically vomited every day for the whole 9 mths. I thought It was going to stay when she was here cause I couldn't imagine it would just go! It did. I hvent vomited once!!

Well keep these babies coming girls and labour dust to those that need it!

Sorry you being messed around Brai, hopefully little one will appear on it's own very soon xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Oh my word ladies I have so much pressure and just started getting some pretty painful bh/contractions. going to go shower and see if that helps any....starting to time bh/contractions


----------



## braijackava

Congrats rainbow!
I really hope this is it for you sammy, for your sake!


----------



## braijackava

One born every minute is on tonight! Hoping this is the last week I will be watching it at home. Hopefully next week I will be in the hospital holding my baby watching it!


----------



## membas#1

brai--i still haven't seen that show but i've caught a few clips online...sometimes it makes me cry sometimes it scares me about labor! :haha: Enjoy the show!

So I started losing the first of my mucus plug today--i know it doesn't mean much but I'm excited :) also lots of pressure low low low...and back pressure last night and this morning. Baby must be moving down....?


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Sara and Rainbow!

Sammy hopefully things will get moving properly now - best of luck.

Membas - losing your mucous plug is a good sign even if it varies how long it can be - hopefully your little one will be on the way soon.


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats all on progression!

I've had no signs of labour at all. Nada. I'll still be preggers in a month no doubt.


----------



## braijackava

Seeing the babies in the hospital nursery last night made me excited. But then hearing the lady screm bloody murder in the room next to me scared the crap out of me. I was then hoping they would send me home and not induce! I am starting to get scared of the pain.


----------



## braijackava

I am really trying to nest and clean stuff up. But it is hard when you have to sit down every few minutes cause of contractions and pain! Hopefully hubby appreciates the effort.


----------



## bonjo808

Anyone else feeling like they can't breathe normally?....all day long I feel like someone's been pushing on my lungs. She needs to move down not up!


----------



## Lady-K

bonjo808 said:


> Anyone else feeling like they can't breathe normally?....all day long I feel like someone's been pushing on my lungs. She needs to move down not up!

Me! Baby not dropping at all. After climbing a flight of stairs I'm panting! It's really weird, I feel so unfit.


----------



## bonjo808

stairs are not my friend...and I move at a snails pace now.


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai, hopefully all the activity will help progress things - I know I have been trying to walk and housework this baby out - walked around the shopping centre / mall for about 4 hours this morning, then came back to find the power had been turned off due to works in the road, but once on did the vacuming, sorted the freezer, washing, tumble dryer, dishwasher etc then walked the dog down to the childminder to pick up J and walked back again, and wilst I hurt like anything, and am having infrequent contractions they still seem far apart and not really progressing - also doesn't help when I get phone calls every day from MIL checking on progress !!!!




bonjo808 said:


> Anyone else feeling like they can't breathe normally?....all day long I feel like someone's been pushing on my lungs. She needs to move down not up!

Mine has dropped now but I did have it the other week, still hear my stomach rumbling from near my shoulder blade somewhere. But if it gets worse it may be getting it checked out just incase its a chest infection.


----------



## 2nd time

meet Annissa Vittoria Raj 6/3/11
 



Attached Files:







CIMG8581.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## braijackava

So cute 2nd time!


----------



## braijackava

One born every minute is a rerun! Nooooooo


----------



## membas#1

so cute 2ndtime! congrats!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats sara and rainbow!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Annunakian

Had my baby girl via induction today. 10lbs 6oz 22in born at 7:01pm! Very interesting and tiring day, will write my birth story when I return home. :)


----------



## babyharris201

HI all, been awhile since I actually wrote on here. Although I am reading everything everyone posts everyday!! I just wanted to announce the birth of my lil man, Benjamin Wade. Born March 6, 2011 at 6:21pm. weighing in at 8lbs 11ozs and 19'' long. I was induced sunday morning at 8:15am. Got an epidural but had to have it re done, as it was not working. After the second one was put in, I was in heaven!! I didn't feel a thing. At 4:30pm I was still only 5cm and 80% thinned out. Ben was not reacting very well to my contractions, so they decided to check me at 5:45pm to see how far I was dilated and to put an internal heart monitor on Ben. When the dr checked me, I was at 10cm and fully thinned out. Started doing practice pushes to get baby to crown, by 6:15 I was ready to pop him out! 3 pushes, and my beautiful son was born! It was very emotional, because he had the cord wrapped around his neck, hence the reason hiis heart rate kept decreasing with every contraction. He had a lot of mucous in his mouth also, so he had trouble breathing at first, but when I finally heard him cry, and 40 mins later got to hold him for the first time, I didn't realize how much more love my heart could hold!!! I am so blessed to have such a wonderful family. I send lots of delivery dust to all the march mummies who are still waiting for their precious ones to arrive. I am going to try and upload a picture of my lil man, not sure if it will work or not....


----------



## babyharris201

Benjamin Wade Harris
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3926.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## membas#1

congrats! benjamin is gorgeous!

Congrats to you too Annuna--cant wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## L82

Still waiting :(


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats to all the new mummies great pics and names.

L82 - me too - any symptoms yet? Hopefully you don't have too many people asking "here yet?" I know Im getting fed up of that question ...


----------



## L82

Getting loads of BH but hasn't turned into anything... i have the midwife in an hour for a sweep, hopefully she will let me know the SOMETHING is happening and the sweep will get things going..

I think i must get asked about 3 times a day if i have had the baby or if anything is heppening... must admit it is starting to get on my nerves!!! 

Well i hope things start soon for you too... as much as i dont want to be induced maybe ill get a rough day for that too today... im getting to a point where i dont care how it starts ... i am just ready to get her out lol!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Know what you mean - I have consultant & MW apps on Monday one to talk about what happens if baby doesn't make an appearance on his own (VBAC) they may not be willing to induce ... and MW if afternoon to do a sweep, hoping that he comes on his own before then, let me know how the sweep goes, It's not something I'm relishing the thought of ...


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time- she is gorgeous! good job momma!:baby::flower:

babyharris- soooo adorable, good job to you too! and congrats :baby::happydance:

annunakian thats a big baby! congrats hun!:baby::happydance:

:crib: lots of babies coming!!!!


----------



## L82

Well just finished at the midwife... things have progressed from last week..so now back on the waiting game :( ... if she doesn't come on her own i will be on the list to be induced any time from saturday, so i will just have to wait for the call.

So Mum2J will they make you have another c-section if you go too far over??


----------



## MumtoJ

Yeah looks that way - will discuss on Monday with consultant if nothings happened by then. 

Hope things happen for you after your MW app


----------



## readynwilling

Hi guys, sorry I haven't caught up. Jadyn was born march 7 at 2:50am naturally!!! She weighed 8 lbs 6oz. When I get a few mins I promise to catch up and fix the first post. A little overwhelmed at the moment :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats babe!! Well done!! Xx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats 2nd time and Babyharris - they are gorgeous!

Annunakian congrats! That was a big baby!

Congrats Sara - it is overwhelming isn't it?

Good luck to all those waiting. MumtoJ hope your little one makes an appearance soon then and that the VBAC is successful.


----------



## membas#1

well my dr appt was pretty much the same as the last 2 weeks. outside opening of cervix is dilating but probably still between 1-2cm, inside opening is still closed. baby is low but not super low (dr can feel her head but she's not sitting there waiting for the cervical gates to open :)) back cramps from past two days have subsided this morning but those and the period cramps are getting things ready--but we aren't having a baby this week.

I didn't really ever expect an early baby--so no HUGE surprise, but I'm getting excited and anxious and don't like playing the waiting game :) I'm too impatient..DH always says so! :) This will be a practice in patience for me. Is it bad that I just got out of the doctor's office and I'm already looking forward to next week's appointment? :) I just want to go in and have her say things are really changing :haha: impatient i told you!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Sara! I don't think anyone will blame you for not updating the front page right now :) you enjoy your new baby girl. Congrats on your natural birth. I know you were hoping it would go that way. I'm hoping for the same so that's encouraging for me to hear you were able to do it! Many congrats.


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Sara! And anyone else I missed. Sorry I have complete baby brain right now. Just realized I only have 5 more full days until induction! I am trying to get so much done. And with three other kids and 2 dogs it is not easy! I have my last doctors appt tomorrow where we will schedule my induction if everything still looks good! Very excited. I am glad it worked out this way, since it means I now have babysitters planned for all my kids, MIL will be able to be here in time, and hubby has work off already. Just starting to get nervous of his size. I watched A Baby Story this morning and it had a lady on it whose baby was thought to be large like mine. She had him and he was almost 11 lbs. That scares me!
Oh and today I am officially more pregnant than I have ever been. The farthest I went with any of my other kids was 38 weeks.
Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Anababe

Congrats to all the new mummies :happdance:

Mum2J - I hope things start for you soon! and anyone else who is overdue.. sending you lots of labourdust!!

Nothing to report here, lots of strong BH's and back ache but no signs of Labour starting.. still have a couple of week left yet though so I really should be a little more patient! :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

for all thoses that want to get started seriously go for a long walk to a park and play on the swings it worked for me i sware


----------



## membas#1

anyone else tired of sitting in doctor's office? i haven't even had to go that much but my OB has run late the last 2 times because she's been off delivering babies (which is a great reason to be running late!) but then today I had OB (late again) and we interviewed a pediatrician and she was a little late--not bad...but blah, doctor's office. DH was not impressed with the pediatrician and wants us to find a Naturopath doctor to have as a pediatrician vs. traditionally trained pediatrician...so now onto that hunt.


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai - good luck for tomorrows appointment.

2nd Time - don't think I can do much more walking I think I have walked for about 6 hours in the last 2 days, have been putting both clarey sage and lavendar in the bath and clarey sage in my bio oil on my tummy. Lots of bouncing and I'm having plenty of contractions but they just are not progressing, been down to 6 mins for a couple of hours but then they fade away.

Membas sorry your spending so much time waiting on drs for app - I've been lucky this time around and have only really had waits when I've had hospital consultant appointments but then hang around for a couple of hours each time. Good luck with the pediatrician search


----------



## squat18_02

Just thought I would pop in and update! Jase Hunter was born February 28 at 1:50 pm via c-section and weighed 6lbs 6oz! Everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







100_0436.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6









DSC00698.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## membas#1

Congrats squat18..he's very cute!


----------



## readynwilling

Hi All!!!

So quick birth story. The cramps were getting pretty bad at 7pm sunday night - and my IL`s came over to investigate. They timed them for me and they were 4 mins apart. So we headed to the hospital and arrived around 9pm. I was 5 cm dilated. I had to walk for bit as there were no labour nurses so i had to wait in triage. I ended up labouring till 9cm in triage as there were no nurses available. The triage nurse ended up being my nurse LOL. From 9-10 cm took FOREVER. At 2am the nurse said that the baby would be here very soon! Then my water broke about 2:30 in the middle of me trying NOT to push LOL... And it slammed her down into my pelvis pretty hard. They tried to get an IV started in case they needed to `help`... but they couldn`t get a vein. Finally i got to the `ring of fire` and they told me to hold it there while they got the dr! Dr came and i pushed her out. I ended up pushing for about 1.5 hours. Total labour was 12 hours from first cramps to delivery. I was very very tempted to ask for a drugs when i was told i was 6-7cm, but i held out!! It was a great experience.

We are breastfeeding and its taking work but we are getting there!!

Congrats everyone else!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats to everyone that has had the babies already. 

Sorry I don't get on here much anymore right now. I am feeding frequently to get rid of the jaundice, and so I've been quite busy and tired. I have to pump all the time, as the latching didn't go so well (I have flat nipples). It worked the first couple of days, but that is all.....the bottle is going great though, and he is still getting breast milk, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## braijackava

Your avatar is sooo cute! Is that your baby?


----------



## msarkozi

it sure is Brai.....

here is a link to the pictures I have posted on fb:
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=340393&id=593866392&l=7aefa3f73a


----------



## Nixilix

fab pics xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Melissa he is gorgeous! xx


----------



## braijackava

Those are some cute pictures!


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- he is just adorable!!!!:baby::flower:

sara- im glad it went well!:happydance:


----------



## membas#1

melissa--great pics...super adorable!


----------



## Nixilix

Finally got round to uploading a new avatar :)

Phoebe is starting to stay in her Moses basket a bit more which is good :)

So who is going next!!


----------



## msarkozi

thanks, I think he is adorable too. And he is such a good baby....he rarely ever cries.


----------



## braijackava

Hopefully my last doctors appt today. Have a BPP followed by seeing the doctor. Hoping everything looks good, then she will schedule my induction for Tuesday!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats ready and all the other new arrivals! xx

Beautiful photos Mel, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats Sara and great pics Mel and Nix!


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Everyone!!

Just checkin in to see if there are anymore babies!!! 

I got a few hours of sleep last night!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

were home !!

when alex is in bed i will post birth story and pics xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Sara - well done on getting some sleep hope you are enjoying being a mummy

Rainbow - looking forward to your story & pics

I am still waiting think this little man is way too comfortable - but I was too sore to do anymore walking today so took it easy. Have had a soak in the bath with some clarey sage and rubbed oil with clarey sage in on bump just hope one of these nights the contractions carry on rather than just fade away.


----------



## Nixilix

Been thinking bout you today Cathryn. Hope things get going and keep going soon!! 

Congrats rainbow xx

Yay for sleep Sara!


----------



## blessedmomma

cathryn- i hope its soon for you! i had one at 41+4 and i was so miserable by the time they would induce me. it was june and so hot. i walked every day, a ton! nothing was working. they even stripped my membranes three times. i was begging to be induced and finally my OB agreed. my lil guy from that pregnancy is still stubborn.:haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Cathryn hope it happens for you SOON! My little guy was definitely comfy where he was and my cervix held out at 1 cm till the last second lol. But thankfully our little guy is about as content on the outside as he was on the inside lol. Hope he stays that way! 

:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Aww Cathryn, I really hope something starts for you soon. Its so frustrating when you think 'This is it' then it all stops! Fingers Crossed for you :hugs:

Sara - Glad you've managed to get some sleep! 

Congrats Rainbow! :)

Ive been having contractions all day and just as I started to think this actually could be it, they slowly disappeared :dohh: I cant wait to have her now, Ive been pretty patient so far and been saying I dont really mind if I go over 'she'll come when she's ready' but now all the babies are being born I soo want to meet my little girl!


----------



## membas#1

Cathryn you should definitely be next! Hope the contractions pick up and stick around for you very soon!

I'm just waiting for anything to start happening--although I realize I'm still early. My pelvis hurts some when i go from sitting/laying down to standing--the first few steps are a killer sometimes. last night DH and i had a little/okay a lot of :sex: and i was so miserably uncomfortable afterwards...might have to take it easy in that department next time. :blush: bump was all tight forever and LO felt in a weird positions. All is fine this morning but it took a while to get comfy after that. otherwise nothing to report from me. i can tell baby getting bigger and moving less, but still feel movement througout the day--she's just not as rambunctious about her movements...

hope everyone is hanging in there for those of us still waiting and hope all the new mommies are doing well. this thread is quiet now that many of you have moved on to mommyhood...can't wait to join the mommies! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sorry I have been MIA had a crazy busy week with dr. appt's. Congrats to everyone that had their babies so Happy for all of you! Will have to catch up on the last couple of pages.

Okay so here is the update for the urologist/kidney appt. yesterday. Dr. is going to put Jonathan on 40ml of amoxicillin for 1 week immediately after birth and then we will have an ultrasound done after antibiotics are complete, so 1 week after birth, then another ultrasound 1 a month after birth, unless anything changes. Kidney's at todays scan measured 7.2mm and 9.3mm, so both are still dilated and bladder looked pretty full. So I was told this is the last ultrasound unless the urologist/kidney specialist at Children's Hospital of Philadelphia request another. Baby Jonathan is weighing 8lbs 8oz and has some good sized feet...lol Oh and I am starting to loose more MP this am that was sorry tmi...chunky +pink FX hopefully something happens soon.

first pic is kidney's on Feb.10 scan, middle is a pic of his foot and the last two are face shots sorry they are kinda blurry. Oh and they still havent changed the EDD on scans so I am actually +1 week ahead with him measuring two weeks ahead so we will see what happens

Lots of Labor Dust to all Ripe and Ready Babies :dust:
 



Attached Files:







March 10, 2011 006.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









March 10, 2011 009.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2









March 10, 2011 008.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









March 10, 2011 010.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## braijackava

So it looks like I am having a baby tomorrow. Baby is measuring 9 lb 5 oz, which my doctor doesn't think I can fit out normally. I am being induced tomorrow morning at 730am. The doctor told me she thinks I have a 80 percent chance of c section, which didn't make me feel to good.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ainbow-baby-benjamin-william.html#post9577872

birth story for those who fancy a read xx


----------



## msarkozi

that's great Brai! good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck Braijackava !!

I never post here cause I always posted in the other march thread, forgot about this one, while this one is way more active :haha:

Congrats to all the march mommies so far!!
Good luck to everyone still waiting.

I'm 1cm dilated, 30 % effaced and cervix is "mushy" and baby's head is stationed at +1 , the midwife said our baby is most ready to come out , out of all her women , (there's like 4 or so due before me).. she was surprised when she found her head this low..

So I'm bouncing on the ball everyday , hoping the pressure of her head on my cervix will help it ripen and dilate!
Also taking EPO and drinking RLT.
We can't wait to meet this little lady :cloud9:


----------



## membas#1

Good luck brai! hope you don't end up with a c-section. They told my good friend her baby was expected to be 9+ pounds based on ultrasound and he was born slightly less than 8, just so ya know...they can definitely be wrong by a pound or more..why does she think you can't birth a 9.5 baby? (if that's too nosy of me, disregard)


----------



## membas#1

Lily-i sat on my ball all day at work today :)


----------



## membas#1

congrats rainbow! you have beautiful boys! i love the pic of big brother :)


----------



## braijackava

I don't know why she thinks I will need a c section? Never had one before, but all my other kids were under 7lbs. So I think she just said that off of size alone.


----------



## membas#1

well if you don't really want a c-section i would try to birth that big baby :)...as i said--they can be off by over a pound, and i have two friends, one is about 115 pounds, 5'5 (petite thing) and she gave birth to a 12 pound baby at home, no drugs. Other friend of mine is of medium build, average weight and gave birth to an 11 pound no drugs. Your body can deliver a 9.5 pound baby if that's what you want to do, i say go for it! Not trying to say there is anything wrong with a c-section if that's what you and your doctor decide, but don't let your doctor deter you if you want to try. :hugs:


----------



## Lilly12

braijackava said:


> I don't know why she thinks I will need a c section? Never had one before, but all my other kids were under 7lbs. So I think she just said that off of size alone.

I know women who have birthed 10 lbs babies.
I think it's just easier for doctors to go ahead and do a c section since time is money.
Plus what membas said, ultrasound predictions on weight aren't very reliable!
I read they induced someone n told them their baby was going to be huge so they need to induce early (36 weeks) cause of that, and in the end their baby was like 6 lbs.

Anyhow, don't mean to be harsh or start discussion, just stating my mind..
Think it's kind of rude and unthoughtful of your doctor to say you have a 80% chance of c section , while there are no other "problems" other than baby measuring big on an ultrasound!

Whatever happens, you'll have your baby soon!
Good luck!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Oh I don't want a c section! I don't want the recovery and to stay in the hospital longer. I was kind of mad she said that too, since my other births were uncomplicated and quick. I told her I want to try vaginally, so that is the plan for now. I am not a small girl and I think I can do it. My mom had 2 10 lb babies.


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck tomorrow Brai!! Hopefully you wont get the c-section, i can't see you needing it with your past experience :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

I think you'll be fine Brai! good luck! Can't wait to hear how things go...


----------



## MumtoJ

Wow Brai you will be holding your bubs very soon now - whilst I'm real happy you'll have your bubs soon Im also a bit jealous - I know my turn will come but ....

Brai, my bubs is also likely to be well over 9lbs by now we were expecting just under at term so now I'm almost a week over who knows


----------



## Nixilix

Cathryn I am sending all the labour dust too you that I can find! Come on baby, we are all waiting for you.

Good luck Brai! 

Here is the mummy thread for those that havent seen it xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/547670-march-mummies-2011-a.html


----------



## braijackava

Well its 4am and I can't sleep anymore. I am nervous thinking about how bad my last 2 deliveries were. Trying to not let that ruin today.
Cathryn I hope you have your baby soon. I actually felt a bit guilty for being induced now, because of you guys who are already overdue! Sorry!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Nixilix said:


> Cathryn I am sending all the labour dust too you that I can find! Come on baby, we are all waiting for you.
> 
> Good luck Brai!
> 
> Here is the mummy thread for those that havent seen it xx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/547670-march-mummies-2011-a.html

oooh thanks rach i was just looking for this xx


----------



## braijackava

Called and L and D is full as of right now. I am on call for now, need to call them back in 3 hours.


----------



## MumtoJ

Brai - don't feel guilty we will all get there in the end ... hope they either call you or have space in 3 hours.

Wishing you all the smoothest labour dust I can find. xx


----------



## braijackava

No rooms yet. If they can't get me in in the next 2 hours, they will reschedule me for tomorrow. I am disappointed.


----------



## Tanikit

Brai hope they can find you a bed soon. Good luck with the induction - size is rarely an indication for a C-section so hopefully all will go well. Will be thinking of you.

Cathryn really hope your baby decides to make a move soon.


----------



## Anababe

Brai good luck with the induction. Hope they fit you in soon x

Cathryn, still no signs? Sending loads of labour dust. Will they offer you a sweep soon? (Assuming you want one of course).

Midwife called round today, she'd forgotten some bits for my homebirth pack she brought a couple weeks ago. While she was here I asked her have a quick feel of babys position, I have felt her drop so much lately to the point im struggling to walk she feels so low, so I was curious to know if shes engaged as she was completely free last week. MW has said she is fully engaged, her head is right down.. I dont know how imminent labour is once they are fully engaged but I hope its soon!! lol


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck Brai hope they get you in today :)

Labour dust to anababe and Cathryn :) xx


----------



## Lilly12

Anababe said:


> Brai good luck with the induction. Hope they fit you in soon x
> 
> Cathryn, still no signs? Sending loads of labour dust. Will they offer you a sweep soon? (Assuming you want one of course).
> 
> Midwife called round today, she'd forgotten some bits for my homebirth pack she brought a couple weeks ago. While she was here I asked her have a quick feel of babys position, I have felt her drop so much lately to the point im struggling to walk she feels so low, so I was curious to know if shes engaged as she was completely free last week. MW has said she is fully engaged, her head is right down.. I dont know how imminent labour is once they are fully engaged but I hope its soon!! lol

Unfortunatly some women are engaged for weeks .. my baby is lower than fully engaged and I'm not in labor yet..
It's a great sign that baby is ready to come though!


----------



## Anababe

Oh i know it could be a while yet.. not too many weeks I hope considering im due in 2wk! lol but im just happy everything is moving along nicely and as it should be!

Shes so active today, it feels like shes trying to escape! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay ladies!!! hope you are all very close!!!

brai- i hope they have room for you soon. maybe your dr noticed you have a small pelvis or something? the size of your pelvic bones are not reflected in how big or tall you are. she could also be noticing something else going on, and maybe in her background she has seen it go to a section. you should just talk to her and ask why she was thinking you have such a high chance of section.

my mom had two 9 lbs 10 oz babies without meds just fine, me and my sis. with that said though when she had my brother he weighed 11 lbs 10 oz. it broke her tailbone birthing him, she had to have re-constructive surgery and he was bruised from head to toe. she couldnt hold him right away because he was so covered in bruising. he really should have been a section, but since she had birthed big babies before they thought it would be fine. they really risked my mom and brothers health by not doing a section. im surprised he didnt have shoulder distocia or other problems. 

i know the thought of having to recover from a section with a newborn and many other kids is overwhelming. i have thought about it many times! it sounds like she is ok with letting you go vaginally, which is good. i guess i would be asking myself how much i trust her opinion. i would trust my OB completely, but i have a really good one who wouldnt do a section unless it was very needed.

for me, i always want to go vaginally. of course if it puts my baby at risk in any way, even if its just the dr's opinion of what could happen, i will gladly take a section for my baby:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

It's a boy!! Zachary was born 12 days early... 4th March, weighing 6lbs 5oz :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

tickledpink- yay congrats!!!!:baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tanikit

Brai I had an emergency C-section following an induction this time and while the recovery is harder than with a natural (my first was natural after induction) I have a healthy baby now and its 3 weeks on now and I am doing much better and coping ok with my eldest as well (and this was after a 10 hour induced labour too) I think ask as much as you can beforehand but mostly go in there wanting a healthy baby and hopefully you will get both the birth you want and the healthy baby, but if not then I'd always rather settle for a healthy baby.

Congrats tickledpink!


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all, its great to hear about all the new babies - congrats to the new mummies sorry I can't remember all the names cant wait to see some pics as well.

Well I'm still here and getting very fed up, walked to the shop, post box and back today and was almost in tears by the time I got back, hoping that its baby being low that is causing so much discomfort.

Tomorrow is my original due date based on Ov date so I'm hoping some action starts soon, have an app on Monday with both the consultant - to discuss options and MW for a sweep though I'm dreading that really hope I don't need one.

Hope everyone else is doing well and either enjoying the last few days / weeks of being pregnant or else if they are ready things are starting to get going for you.

Brai, hope you've either gotten a bed this evening or they have one for you first thing in the morning - will be thinking of you.xx


----------



## braijackava

Water broken and pitocin started. Starting to be in pain. At a 3 now.


----------



## Anababe

Good Luck Brai. Hope it all goes well :) x


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- yay!!!!! :baby::happydance:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

good luck Brai!! xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Glad you got a bed, hope it goes well xx looking forward to baby news and pics


----------



## readynwilling

Good Luck Brai!!

Congrats Tickledpink!


----------



## braijackava

Maxwell Grant Shirts born at 408pm 8lbs 7oz no csection needed!


----------



## Lilly12

braijackava said:


> Maxwell Grant Shirts born at 408pm 8lbs 7oz no csection needed!

Yay!!
Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats Brai cant wait to see pics and read birth story! what did the ultrasound estimate his weight at? mine yesterday they said 8lbs 8oz just curious how accurate it was for you.


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Brai--so glad you were able to have him without c-section!

I think i recall her estimate on baby's weight being 9.5lbs or so...


----------



## Nixilix

Congrts!!! Xx


----------



## braijackava

Yeah they said 9lbs 5oz on ultrasound yesterday. I will post pictures and birth story when i get home sunday.


----------



## membas#1

new bump pic from tonight...getting bigger and bigger
 



Attached Files:







Photo 143.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nixilix

I kinda miss my bump! (well I still have a lot of it!!)


----------



## membas#1

DH thinks I'll miss mine too--and I just might a bit :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats Brai - well done and Im so pleased there was no section.

Membas great bump pic

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats to all the new mummies!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay! Contests Brai!


----------



## rottpaw

Brai they told me I would likely be a section too as baby was measuring 9+ on ultrasound. When born he was exactly 7.5 pounds so they are definitely wrong sometimes. So glad u avoided a section.

Come on Cathryn, Membas and Sammy! Hugs!!


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Brai! :) xx


----------



## braijackava

My BP is actually higher now than it was when I was pregnant. Does anyone know what that means? It had been like 142 over 92 today.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi brai my pressure was up too and my doc said that can happen. It can go up a bit more after pregnancy before it comes back down. But FWIW she did say once the baby is born, you don't have to worry unless it is above 150/90. Hope that helps!


----------



## MumtoJ

hoping i might graduate today been up since 2ish and wilst not completely regular they are the most intense i've had so far about to wake OH to put on tens so fingers crossed and will update when i can.


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck Cathryn! I'll be checking back to see how you get on. Fx'd this is it for you! I know you are ready


----------



## Nixilix

Yay fx Cathryn! Keep coming pain!! haha!! Xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Still at home at the mo - but they are still going, up to level 3 on the Tens during a contractions and about 8 mins apart, but think this could be a long process as although they are getting more intense they are not getting any closer togeather. OH is out walking the dog and DS woke up as soon as put the kettle on and just wants to play with the buttons on the Tens.

Once OH comes back will probably rub some more Clarey Sage oil on tummy to see if we can move things along.

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Nixilix

I hope things speed up! Bless DS with the tens machine :) x


----------



## babytime1992

Hi, just popping in to let you all know my son Jonah Robert was born March 11th(4 days overdue) by emergency csection under general anesthesia at 4:57 am weighing in at 7lbs 3oz and measuring 21 inches long. He's currently in the NICU and will be for a while because of trouble feeding/possible infection due to a fever I had during labor and having such a rough start. I will be posting a birth story soon! Thanks to everyone for all their support :)


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats! Hope he is better soon and you get to go home xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

congrats babytime 

And wooohooo Cathryn lets hope this is it!!! cant wait to hear your BA  XX


----------



## Anababe

oooh good luck Cathryn, will keep checking back for updates :D xx


----------



## rottpaw

Hugs Cathryn and I hope this is it!


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck Cathryn!


----------



## MumtoJ

Thanks all - still here which I can't believe, contractions have spaced out but are still pretty intense been bouncing on the ball and have walked around the shops. Just wish they would start getting closer togeather


----------



## Nixilix

come on baby!!!

Here is my birth story... its very long hahah

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...le-24-02-11-very-honest-long.html#post9615535


----------



## Anababe

MumtoJ said:


> Thanks all - still here which I can't believe, contractions have spaced out but are still pretty intense been bouncing on the ball and have walked around the shops. Just wish they would start getting closer togeather

Awww come on baby!! Hope things get going soon.. keep bouncing on that ball! :D xx


----------



## kelly brown

congrats to us all new mummys whoop whoop i love being a mummy xxx


----------



## Natalie Flynn

My little boy was born at 6:32am on 12 march weighing a chunky 9lb 11oz :) x


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats!!


----------



## Lady-K

Natalie Flynn said:


> My little boy was born at 6:32am on 12 march weighing a chunky 9lb 11oz :) x

Congratulations!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Natalie Flynn said:


> My little boy was born at 6:32am on 12 march weighing a chunky 9lb 11oz :) x

Congrats....did your pink bump turn blue before delivery or found out when he was born? Congrats hun :flower:


----------



## Natalie Flynn

it turned blue at 28weeks luckily i had a 4d scan :) thank you girls x


----------



## Nixilix

I remember reading that at the time and it scared me a lot that mine would do the same haha!! xx congrats x


----------



## Anababe

Aww congrats to the new mummies :D xx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats to the new mum's!!!

Good luck Cathryn!

Hope your feeling well Brai!


----------



## braijackava

Here is a quick pic. More to come later.
 



Attached Files:







Max031111 007.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> Here is a quick pic. More to come later.

he's adorable! Get some rest hun and lots and lots of snuggles :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

congrats to the new mommies :)

gorgeous LO brai!


----------



## janinexo

Update for me, I was due 20th March but I was induced due to high blood pressure. So my lil girl came slightly early on the 11th March, weighing 6lbs 1oz x


----------



## Natalie Flynn

Ooo Just looked at front page and thats my first sons name! I forgot to mention what I called my new son oops!! His name is Ritchie :) 

xx


----------



## pinkycat

Congrats everyone.
Brai he is gorgeous.
I wonder how Cathryn is getting on


----------



## roonsma

Hey March Mummies, 

Congratulations to the new Mummies!!

I'm Still here, bouncing away!!Will this ever end?? Doesn't feel like it at the minute!!

:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Hope cathryn is holding her baby now!!!


----------



## Lady-K

roonsma said:


> I'm Still here, bouncing away!!Will this ever end?? Doesn't feel like it at the minute!!

I'm here with you. I'm pretty sure I'll be in here alone chatting to myself in a few days though!


----------



## natty1985

hiya, 

as of 7:40 this morning Cathryn hadnt had her bubs she went to L&D but they sent her home as not far enough along however the internal seemed to have started something as the contractions became alot more intense after!!! I wil update when i see anything more.

As for KNS they were induced yesterday morning at 14 Days past due date , the last i heard this morning was stacey was waiting to be called by the hospital to go in when they broke Kims waters therefore should also be a bubs here today from them :D x


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry Natalie - i just looked at your ticker (not very carefully obviously... saw a name and went with it... i have corrected it!

I can't beleive KNS's little guy is still not here, i thought FOR SURE they'd be one of the first!!!

Good luck today Cathryn! This has got to be the longest labour EVER!


----------



## natty1985

readynwilling said:


> Sorry Natalie - i just looked at your ticker (not very carefully obviously... saw a name and went with it... i have corrected it!
> 
> I can't beleive KNS's little guy is still not here, i thought FOR SURE they'd be one of the first!!!
> 
> Good luck today Cathryn! This has got to be the longest labour EVER!

i no kns was due 27th feb and they said they would induce her before then stupid eh x 

hope cathryn has a quick later stage x


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to the new Moms!

kns and Cathryn thinking of you and hoping you'll be holding your babies soon.


----------



## braijackava

Good luck to everyone in labor, and labor dust to those still waiting. Sorry not longer, trying to catch up while nursing!


----------



## Nixilix

cant believe KNS hasnt had their baby yet!!!! And cathryn! Come on babies, stop making mummies waiting... we want to meet you too!


----------



## MumtoJ

hi very quick still at home contractions just not becoming frequent enough stuck at 6 mins !


----------



## roonsma

OMG still? You must be tired now, big hugs to you sweetie :hugs:

I have a feeling i may follow in your footsteps, off and on here for days and nothing starting properly, bah :growlmad:


----------



## membas#1

Cathryn, hope things pick up for you soon!


----------



## rottpaw

Wow, I thought KNS would be one of the first as well. Good luck to both KNS and Cathryn! Come on ladies! Can't wait to meet those babies! 

:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

I am finally at that point that I'm sure everyone reaches at some point. Today I feel done..my pelvis/pubic symphysis hurts, lots of cervix shooting pains, feel like i have a 20 pound bowling ball in my belly, bitch bitch bitch, complain complain complain....sorry had to have that small rant. I guess i"m fortunate that it's just hitting now and didn't hit weeks ago. I've had my moments with the hormones and random physical thing but today i have felt just done. Come on baby! :) 

Hope everyone in waiting is still hanging in there and hope all the new mommies are doing well. I was wondering about KNS and am surprised they have not had LO. Glad to hear they are doing okay though. 

Rant over :)


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry ur feeling crappy. Hopefully baby will make appearance soon.

Come on babies, we are half way through march now :) xx


----------



## Lady-K

membas#1 said:


> I am finally at that point that I'm sure everyone reaches at some point.


I'm there too. Fed up now. I'm big and uncomfortable. My fingers and feet have swollen up and are all puffy. 

I'm a bit bored too. I've worked so hard over the past few years that I thought I'd love some time to myself, and for a week it's been wonderful to laze around not having to plan lessons or mark, or deal with obnoxious teenagers. But now...well I'm a little tired of daytime telly, I've bought everything I need from the shops, I've cleaned the house and filled the freezer full of scrummy food....what to do now? 

I'm a selfish being, who loves her 'me time', and didn't think I'd get there, but I just want to meet babba now.


----------



## membas#1

That's why i'm still working lady-k....i love my me time too but i'd be exactly where you are at after a week--and i'd likely get really impatient....although i'm still really excited to end work this friday--i'm hoping baby isn't too late! perhaps a few days to rest and clean house, then baby can come :)

We'll get through this part. I feel a bit better this morning after a decent night's rest..which always helps. Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: to those of you still waiting and especially those fed up - that is normal for pregnancy though so hopefully it means baby is close to coming.

Cathryn hope baby decides to come quickly now and not keep you waiting.

I have a baby shower on Thursday and can't believe that my own will be a month old that day!


----------



## natty1985

Tanikit said:


> :hugs: to those of you still waiting and especially those fed up - that is normal for pregnancy though so hopefully it means baby is close to coming.
> 
> Cathryn hope baby decides to come quickly now and not keep you waiting.
> 
> I have a baby shower on Thursday and can't believe that my own will be a month old that day!


where does the time go? its so scary !!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies any update from cathryn?


----------



## natty1985

rottpaw said:


> Hey ladies any update from cathryn?


Nothing as of yet, will give her a few hours and then ill give her a text xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks natty! I hope that all is going well with her and baby.


----------



## membas#1

Had another round of acupuncture today--quite intense so I hope it helps kick start something :) Have another round Friday if needed. Feeling better today with a good night's rest. Back at work for the afternoon and then home to get some cleaning done. Feeling good--acupuncture helps with that as well :)


----------



## bonjo808

congrats to all the new March Mummies! Way to go girls


----------



## Lilly12

membas#1 said:


> Had another round of acupuncture today--quite intense so I hope it helps kick start something :) Have another round Friday if needed. Feeling better today with a good night's rest. Back at work for the afternoon and then home to get some cleaning done. Feeling good--acupuncture helps with that as well :)

:thumbup: Hope it'll do something for you!


----------



## membas#1

well it relaxes me and gives me lots of energy--so even if it doesn't do much for kick starting anything...it's still good :)


----------



## L82

My little girl Maci Victoria was born on the 13th March (11 days overdue) weighing 9lbs :D

Good luck to everyone else still waiting x x x


----------



## braijackava

Congrats L82!


----------



## natty1985

Kns and Cathryn have both delivered their babies still awaiting weights etc x


----------



## geekgirl

congratz to all the new mummies...

im due today and going to get a sweep.

as much as i ache and want baby out, im kind of sad cause i love him/her being in there and will miss my bump and all the lil pokes and nudges.

my other babies were all prem so its nice to go full term and actually have a belly and a baby i can take straight home :)


----------



## roonsma

Congrats KNS, Cathryn and L82!!:happydance:

Hoping the accupressure works Membas! :thumbup:

Good luck for the sweep today Geekgirl!! xx

AFM, Still not much happening here, plug long gone, some period pains/backache/ mild contractions BUT THEN IT ALL GOES QUIET AGAIN!!:cry:

Hoping this won't be a reflection on my labour, any thoughts or advice ladies?

:hugs:


----------



## natty1985

Cathryn has text me baby hunt was born last night vaginal delivery at 8:09pm weighing in at 9lb15 !!! Mummy Is ok but v sore due to alot of stitches hardly suprising eh x


----------



## braijackava

Yay congrats cathryn!


----------



## pinkycat

I just got the same text off Cathryn. 9lb 15 makes my eyes water just thinking about it ouch. 

Congrats again Cathryn:happydance:

Cant wait to hear about KNS


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Cathryn.

Natty is his name Hunt? or is that an iphone autocorrect for something else LOL. I just want to double check before i add it to first post!


----------



## bonjo808

Wow there are some big March babies being born....9lbs 15oz...impressive!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Cathryn and KNS! And all other new mommies too!

Roonsma, hope your LO decides to come soon. I get a few period and back aches too--but mine are pretty few and far between...nothing regular about anything yet. I guess my only recommendation is to keep moving (walking), try some sex, and maybe the birthing ball bouncing....LO will come eventually! Fx'd soon for you!


----------



## natty1985

That's her surname sara as of yet I don't think there is a name xx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Cathryn, L82 and kns.

Labour dust and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Lady-K

Last MW appt today. She said my babs is lying sideways and instructed me to spend the next few nights on all fours (in the same way that most of us got into this situation in the first place - her words, not mine!) and to go up stairs like a child would - i.e. one step at a time, and both feet on each step.

Doing lots of bouncing too. I love my ball.

Kinda need babs to stay in for a little bit now. DH got a huge deadline next Tuesday. He would of course abandon all if labour started, but then he'd have to split his paternity leave, 1 week after birth, and another week later on. Better if he meets his deadline then can have a worry free two weeks off. Met him in town today and he instructed me to go home 'cos all the walking about might make baby come!" lol

Ramble over, labour dust to all!


----------



## roonsma

membas#1 said:


> Congrats Cathryn and KNS! And all other new mommies too!
> 
> Roonsma, hope your LO decides to come soon. I get a few period and back aches too--but mine are pretty few and far between...nothing regular about anything yet. I guess my only recommendation is to keep moving (walking), try some sex, and maybe the birthing ball bouncing....LO will come eventually! Fx'd soon for you!

Thanks, i do too-really not wanting another induction this time. We're doing walking and DH is on duty again tonight :haha:, i'm not sold on the birthing ball though? I've used it over the past few weeks but now when i start with the cramps and tightenings if i bounce on it they seem to stop, which is obviously not the desired effect, prob just coincidence but who knows?:nope:

Here's to us getting our babys soon :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Hey. Been speaking with loren. She had baby last wk but thought she might want to update. She asked me to as she's busy!!

Some info from loren - "7th march 11.56am!!! He weighd 6lbs 8oz, James Anthony Leo. was in labour for 7 hrs 45mins and did it all on dyamorphine"


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Cathryn and all! So happy to see more babies born!


----------



## Anababe

Yey congrats Cathryn and KNS :D

xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats to the new mommies! Send some labor dust to us that havent POPPED... :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bump is still here

here is 36 weeks 37+4 and 38+1 he's making his way towards the exit and getting me all confused with all these false labor contractions have got to 2-3 min. apart for 3 hr and then when I am decided I could stand the discomfort woke up DH and they vanished :haha: Jonathan likes to tease his mommy
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









37+4 Weeks.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









38+1 Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## membas#1

wow, that's a great progression! you definitely have dropped. not sure i can see the same degree of drop in mine, but i'm definitely impressed with yours! :)


----------



## membas#1

argh i don't have the dates for these...but here's 4 pics showing progression, last one being today, one before that was 38 weeks, then i'm not sure on dates of the first two.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 120.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









Photo 127.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2









Photo 139.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2









Photo 153.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Lovely Bump Not too much longer and we will have our LO


----------



## membas#1

yes--perhaps a couple full moon babies coming our way (ever hopeful) :)


----------



## Moms3monkeys

Brand new to the site & My lil man is being induced this Saturday so he'll DEFINITELY be a full moon baby 

Not due til April 5th but due to significant weight loss, a blood clot in my lung, pre-term labor & a few other things going on the DR has decided to induce me this weekend.... fine by me, OH & his 2 sisters who are all anxiously waiting on him.


----------



## Lady-K

I'm definitely relying on a bit of full moon power. Would love to pop this weekend.


----------



## claireb86

2 days overdue now, I had a sweep yesterday, but nothing has happened as of yet.
Little monkey has been fully engaged since 35 weeks, but I'm only 1cm dilated at the moment.

I'm going to go and have a bath soon then start on some house work, see if I can clean him out of me lol


----------



## Nixilix

Hope u all pop soon! Come on babies!!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats cathryn, l82, and kns!!!!! yay:baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

hurry up next baby coming!


----------



## braijackava

Here are some more pictures and my birth story if anyone is interested.



Spoiler
I went to my doctors appt on Thursday March 10th. They did a growth scan and estimated baby to be 9lbs 5oz, which was concerning to them as the biggest baby I have delivered was 6lbs 6oz. So when I went to see my doctor I was a little suprised when she suggested inducing me the next day! I was expecting it to be at 39 weeks, which would have been Tuesday March 15th. So I hurried home and called everyone and got babysitters etc set up. I took something to help me sleep the night before, since I knew I wouldnt get any sleep otherwise. I still ended up waking up at 4am. Took a shower, had a light breakfast, and called L&D to see if they had room for me. I was soooo disapointed when they said they were very busy and they would call me later in the day. Well after several more phone calls back and forth, and them telling me I might have to wait for the next day, I took a small nap. I woke up and realized my phone was not in a service area. So I hurried and called them back and they said to come in right away! So we hurried out the door. When we got to the hospital I went up to the room, I was worried they would send me home again if I didnt hurry. Hubby got the kids off with the babysitter and him, my 11 year old son, and my cousin came up to the room. By then the doctor had already been in and broke my water. I was 2cm dialated when she broke it at approx 12pm. They then started an IV and started fluids and pitocin. For the first hour I was feeling fine, besides losing huge amounts of fluid. It was rather funny, because my husband who watched the whole birth with no problem, was actually gagging at the sight of the amniotic fluid. After that I started to get small contractions, nothing horrible. Then they started getting more uncomfortable. I asked for some IV pain meds, and they helped me to relax and breath through them better. Then it started to wear off, so I asked for the epidural. I have a history of the epidural not working at all for me, but I wanted to try it again. Once he was done the pain in my stomach from the contractions slowly went away. At this point my son and cousin were in the waiting room. I was still feeling some pressure below my waist, but I could breathe through it. Everyone eventually left the room besides my husband. Then the pressure started getting really bad. They had to turn the pitocin off because my body was overreacting to the pitocin. I was having way to many contractions, with barely any rest inbetween. When I received my epidural I was 4+cm, when I started feeling the pressure she checked me again and I was 7cm. This was within about 20 min. Then everything is kind of a blur. I was in so much pain, I could feel everything and the epidural was not working at all anymore. Next thing I know my husband was running down the hall for the nurse and she was calling the doctor for delivery. The doctor got there and checked and I was 9cm, she set up then I was 10. Then I started pushing and it was horrible. I had about 10 sec beak between each contraction, and I had to push with each one. The babies heartbeat was dropping down to 90 because he had no breaks from being squeezed. So they put oxygen on me and a vacuum on his head. He was finally born at 408pm weighing 8lbs 7oz. He was very pale when he was born and the NICU had to come down and stimulate him, but he was fine after that. I ended up having 2 small tears that had to be stitched. Sorry so long! Congrats to anyone who read all of this!

 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## membas#1

congrats Brai! he's very handsome little guy :)


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all will catch up properly when i can.

Congrats to the other mummies who have graduated and lots of labour dust to those waiting. 

Thanks Natty for updating for me


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats again Brai! He is Beautiful!


----------



## alynn6758

Just wanted ask if I can be added to March mummies...as I'm being induced March 27th. I'm so excited, 10 more days! Anyone else counting down?


----------



## readynwilling

alynn6758 said:


> Just wanted ask if I can be added to March mummies...as I'm being induced March 27th. I'm so excited, 10 more days! Anyone else counting down?

Hun - your already part of the list! But i'll update for your induction date :hugs:


----------



## Lady-K

Can't believe I made it to today, and can't believe I'm now guaranteed to have babs within a fortnight, though I hope sooner.

No signs of anything yet though :-/

Bouncy bouncy! :lol:


----------



## Nixilix

Happy due date! 

Today would have been the lastday I could have been pregnant. I miss it a little... Just her inside, not the sickness and tiredness haha! 

Sat waiting to see a doctor cause my back hasn't got any better... Think it's sciatica. Can hardly walks struggling to get up and down stair with Phoebe. It's dangerous. Hope the can help me.

And the person I'm sitting next too STINKS. I'm noT one to judge but it's horrific.


----------



## braijackava

Happy due date!


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Brai! 

I am sure I have missed out on some other births as well, so congratulations to all those who have had their babies. I find I don't get on here much anymore right now, so I am not up to date. I am working on increasing Kash's feeding schedule, and now we are up to every 3 hours (still trying to get rid of bilirubin, so the nurse is making me feed him on a schedule still). I am hoping soon I can get some more sleep and then can function more normally!


----------



## membas#1

Happy Due Date Lady-K! Hope it's sooner than 2 more weeks for you as well! I hope it's sooner than later for both of us! I too will be squatting, bouncing, having sex and whatever else they recommend over the next week--perhaps the squatting and bouncing will help LO engage! 

Will be exciting to read when you are feeling labor come on!


----------



## Evian260

Nixilix said:


> H
> 
> And the person I'm sitting next too STINKS. I'm noT one to judge but it's horrific.

:rofl: :rofl: thank you for making my night i am laughing so hard!


----------



## claireb86

Still here and waiting.
I feel a bit fed up now as I just keep thinking that I'm going to have to be induced and I really don't want to be :nope:

Hope everyone else who is waiting are OK and congratulations to all of those who have their little bundle of joy :thumbup:


----------



## Lilly12

Wonder how many babies will be born today-tonight-tomorrow, cause of "Super moon" !


----------



## Shell'sAngels

great day to be born though!! as its my birthday today lol


----------



## Lilly12

Shell'sAngels said:


> great day to be born though!! as its my birthday today lol

Happy birthday!


----------



## readynwilling

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy birthday babe x


----------



## membas#1

Happy Birthday Shell!


----------



## rottpaw

Happy birthday shell!


----------



## kns

good afternoon everyone,
sorry its been awhile since been on.
our son was born tuesday 15th March @ 1.38am weighing 7lb 6oz.
as my partner kim was 14 days over on sunday she went in to be induced, by 8am the following morning both pesseries hadnt worked and her waters were broke at 1cm dilated.
after a few hours the pain was unbearable and going faint with pain, then had diamorphine and then passed out, had crash team in, very scary. he continued to pass out with the pain and come round. 
after several hours she was advised to have an epidural which she didnt want.
they had to resite as the 1st didnt work.
after this she started coming back to normal.
then babies heartrate kept dropping to 70 during contractions. 
then an hour later the base line went from 155 to 175 with no variation. they examined her and found the waters were stained with meconium, they tested babies head @ 1:25am and then ran back in room with results, i got rushed to get scrubs on and by 1:38am Lewis was born with a crash c section.
kim then heameraghed i think and was very poorly.
i never imagined any of this would of happened i was so naive and clueless.
but both are very well after the most traumatic labour.
this im sure is very rare and probably coincides with kims health conditions.
our only problem now is her mother who is staying with us.
the reason she was staying was to support us e.i. cooking cleaning and helping when we needed.
i dont know if its me being tired and irratible but she cant cook, i have done most of it, im meant to be looking after my girlfriend and our son. she wont leave us alone. ive done all the housework and look after my partner and son, she just interferes with baby all time, telling kim what to do. telling her how to breastfeed, she never did it right 30 years ago. 
so sorry for rant neeeded get it off my chest.
x


----------



## Lady-K

Many congrats on the birth of your son at last  Sorry to hear about the traumatic labour and MIL not being helpful. Have you been delagating tasks? "It would be really helpful if you could....." Just grit your teeth, she'll be gone soon

And rant away - that's what we're here for :kiss:


----------



## Alegria

Seren Isobel was born on the 12th March at 2.11am, weighing 8lb8oz!


----------



## Anababe

Aw congrats KNS, sorry the labour didnt go to plan though and MIL is being a pain :hugs: x


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats KNS & Alegria !


----------



## 2nd time

congrats kns


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats to all new mommies!
Hope it's my turn soon :shrug:


----------



## razorhips

kns said:


> good afternoon everyone,
> sorry its been awhile since been on.
> our son was born tuesday 15th March @ 1.38am weighing 7lb 6oz.
> as my partner kim was 14 days over on sunday she went in to be induced, by 8am the following morning both pesseries hadnt worked and her waters were broke at 1cm dilated.
> after a few hours the pain was unbearable and going faint with pain, then had diamorphine and then passed out, had crash team in, very scary. he continued to pass out with the pain and come round.
> after several hours she was advised to have an epidural which she didnt want.
> they had to resite as the 1st didnt work.
> after this she started coming back to normal.
> then babies heartrate kept dropping to 70 during contractions.
> then an hour later the base line went from 155 to 175 with no variation. they examined her and found the waters were stained with meconium, they tested babies head @ 1:25am and then ran back in room with results, i got rushed to get scrubs on and by 1:38am Lewis was born with a crash c section.
> kim then heameraghed i think and was very poorly.
> i never imagined any of this would of happened i was so naive and clueless.
> but both are very well after the most traumatic labour.
> this im sure is very rare and probably coincides with kims health conditions.
> our only problem now is her mother who is staying with us.
> the reason she was staying was to support us e.i. cooking cleaning and helping when we needed.
> i dont know if its me being tired and irratible but she cant cook, i have done most of it, im meant to be looking after my girlfriend and our son. she wont leave us alone. ive done all the housework and look after my partner and son, she just interferes with baby all time, telling kim what to do. telling her how to breastfeed, she never did it right 30 years ago.
> so sorry for rant neeeded get it off my chest.
> x

Congratulations honey, sorry to hear the birth was traumatic but glad the outcome was good! I feel for you with the mother in law, I have the same issues with mine but luckily she isn't staying with us but evvery time we see her she has an opinion on everything!! Grrr! Just smile sweetly and ignore her, she'll be gone soon xx


----------



## kns

Thanks guys only 3 more days. When get more time will put pics up. And find all the Feb and March dummies see how everyone is doing. Any one still waiting? X


----------



## braijackava

Congrats KNS!


----------



## bumble b

oops just noticed i'm down for 28th march but my due date is now 25th march.

no sign of baby yet, will update when it eventually decides to meet us xxxx


----------



## Lady-K

I could handle the wait if I even had a sign of anything happening. Nothing yet though. Not even a twinge.

/grumble grumble


----------



## membas#1

Lady K it will happen soon! 

Congrats to all the new mommies out there :) 

Still waiting myself. Some back ache and period cramping but that's about it right now. On my way to the doctors for a biophysical profile on LO to make sure all is still well with her and placenta (something they do because I'm in my mid 30's and on the cusp of advanced maternal age, and at due date with no sign of labor). We don't want to induce so we will do these tests periodically for next few weeks if we have to before inducing at 42 weeks if we get that far. Hoping we won't go that long!

Part of the profile today is a nice long ultrasound so yay for that!
:)


----------



## Lady-K

Enjoy the scan and happy due date!!


----------



## Cloberella

Hey my little boy was born early, so I wasn't sure if I could post his birth in the 'March Mummies' thread :haha:! But someone pm'd me asking to post my little boys birth so here he is-

Gabriel Alexander- Born 26th January 2011, weighing 4lb 1oz.
He came eight weeks early, three days after my waters broke and was double breech. (yeah it hurt- a LOT)
I was able to hold him for 4 minutes after he was born, until he stopped breathing- scariest moment of my life!

We were quite lucky though, this was really the only major problem he has had, he was off CPAP after 14 hours and learned to feed fairly quickly, he spent three weeks in the SCBU.

He is doing fantastic now, gaining weight at a good rate and last Wednesday he weighed 5lb 13oz:happydance:

Looking forward to seeing all the march mummies in babyclub :)

(First pic is him a few hours old, and second is a week or two ago)
Ellie X
 



Attached Files:







167884_10150095222422482_564827481_6127912_4557477_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









197650_10150120112462482_564827481_6408325_1566786_n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Still waiting...been having BH Contractions for weeks now some nights for hours very regular and then bam they are gone. Went to L&D on thursday because I thought I was in true labor called dr. when I have contractions coming every 5 minutes for two hours...by the time I got to the hospital I was contracting every three minutes, got monitored for 4 hrs and then sent home, was told I wasnt dilating enough to stay. still here even after full moon...a bit bummed. My mom and brother arrive tomorrow and I am still pregnant :nope: Labor Dust to all ready to pop


----------



## Lilly12

I know how you feel Sammy.
Even though I'm not as miserable as you with all the pains and aches and braxton hicks messing with your head , I want to meet my little girl already!

I so hope she won't go too much overdue, I don't want to wait another 3 weeks! Jeeez!:cry:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I cant even imagine going over 40 weeks, kinda surprised because first was only 1 day over with him and alot smaller


----------



## tokyo_c

Hi everyone - my daughter, Shuri, was born at 11.34am on March 21st weighing 3354g (7lb6oz) at 38w4d - so over the moon! I suspected something was up when out walking on Sunday - got a bit wet! Went home, watched DVD and after that called and went into the clinic for a check, and much to my surprise my doctor told me I wasn't going anywhere as I had lost some of my AF and was already at 4cm! Stayed in with my husband and got zero sleep due to contractions, but much to my dismay at 4am when checked I was still only at 4/5 :(. They started me on a drip to induce speed things at around 6am and then she was here by midday! It's all a bit of a painful blur now - did it 100% pain-relief free which was...interesting. She has been a bit sicky overnight, bringing up quite a bit of AF so keeping an eye on her for the moment bit is otherwise really well :)

Hope the rest of the march mums get to meet their babies before too much longer!


----------



## Nixilix

congrats!! xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

39 weeks today got back earlier from doctor's appointment and 1cm dilated and lost 4lbs since last week, was given an induction date for April 8th suppose to go in April 7th after 6pm for suppository if I haven't gone into labor on my own. FX and lots of labor dust I can go into labor on my own...dont want to be induced if I can help it FX :dust: here is bump pic from 38+1 to compare to yesterday's at 38+6......I am hurting so bad.
 



Attached Files:







38+1 Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









38+6 Weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









38+6 Weeks-a.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## membas#1

Sammy--that's one impressive bump. You look great, although I'm sorry you are hurting. I hope LO will come before induction date! I hope that for both of us! I don't have induction date yet but she'll really push hard if we start approaching 42 weeks. 

I just had acupuncture again--hopeful it will help. Gonna go run errands and then I think i'll spend some time this afternoon squatting in the garden and clean out my flower beds! It's lovely and sunny out today--although chilly. But perhaps it will help! :)

Here's my pic from our scan yesterday--chubby cheeked girl.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 155.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so so CUTE Membas!!! I feel like I am in labor but just not progressing...I was up with contractions every 5 minutes with extreme back pain last night until 430am. I am feeling defeated!


----------



## Anababe

Aww lovely scan membas :)

Hope things start progressing soon Sammy. I know how frustrating it is! :hugs:

Ive been having regular contractions on and off for last week or so and I even had the MW out yesterday as I was so sure I was losing my waters slowly.. but nope. Very disappointed to hear not only had my waters not gone but my cervix is still very far back, long and closed.. oh and little madam is no longer engaged and is completely free again. So no signs of labour what so ever! Ive accepted now im going to go over my EDD so im trying not to think about labour at all and just wait til shes ready!


----------



## membas#1

Sammy--don't feel defeated. LO is coming soon! Your body is just getting a lot of the pre labor work done...mine is barely doing any of that! So I'm sure that means I'm in for a long labor once it does start. Yours will probably go quickly once you really get into it! 

Anababe--my LO is not engaged either--I dont' think she ever has been. I'm hoping doctor will tell me tomorrow that she's at least starting to engage...but I have a feeling she's free floating. It's my first so I thought for sure she'd engage early as that's the trend with 1st ones, but nope--hope that doesn't mean anything--I've read that babies often don't engage until labor, so I'm holding onto that.

Doctor's appt tomorrow so we'll see where my cervix is at and if it's changed. Gosh i hope it's changed somehow! Tomorrow is my actual due date based on LMP and doctor's notes. I had yesterday as my EDD based on an ultrasound early on...at this point I'll go with the doctor's EDD as that's just a few days extra that she won't want to induce me if we go 2 weeks over. :)

I've been wired today--had acupuncture at 11-12, ran errands for 3 hours, came home and cleaned out the flower beds for an hour and half with lots of squatting :) then came inside and did some work in the kitchen (dishes, making chicken stock etc...) talked to family on phone for hour or so and now I'm thinking of taking a bath--but I really am just amped up. Baby has been a bit active today too. I usually get a good boost from acupuncture so maybe that's what it is...I'll take it tho--as I feel like I got lots done today and that feels good!

Labor dust to us all :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sounds like major nesting for sure...FX labors right around the corner....a couple hours after prenatal appt I think I lost a good amount of mp sorry **tmi** fx he help a bit


----------



## membas#1

hope that helps Sammy! 

i was wondering if my energy today was nesting or not...gosh i hope so! yesterday you couldn't pay me to do a thing...i stayed in bed til 2pm, today--i woke up at 5:30 initially and thought for a minute about getting up and doing something but i watched TV and went back to sleep from 6:30-9:30 but after that I was non stop. Just filled out 3 greeting cards for family, talked to my brother on the phone, and had DH take pics of my belly. what else can i do? it's funny--there's cleaning that needs to be done but i don't want to do any of that...just everything else :haha:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

membas#1 said:


> hope that helps Sammy!
> 
> i was wondering if my energy today was nesting or not...gosh i hope so! yesterday you couldn't pay me to do a thing...i stayed in bed til 2pm, today--i woke up at 5:30 initially and thought for a minute about getting up and doing something but i watched TV and went back to sleep from 6:30-9:30 but after that I was non stop. Just filled out 3 greeting cards for family, talked to my brother on the phone, and had DH take pics of my belly. what else can i do? it's funny--there's cleaning that needs to be done but i don't want to do any of that...just everything else :haha:

Yep I say nesting....I was up until 430ish doing dishes and laundry and same thing tonight...lol I think I am going to go to bed now though 323am and actually feeling a bit tired and have a sharp pain on my left side FX labor kicks in soon for both of us have a great night


----------



## membas#1

wow, yeah you stayed up late! i was asleep shortly after midnight and now it's 6am. i'll head back to sleep soon....still feel tired enough to do so I think. I just always wake up for an hour or so each night. hope you got some rest....are you sleeping much right now? my mom told me yesterday the day i wake up and want to rearrange everything at home and clean it spotless is the day she'll come. i dont' know if i'll ever get nesting that bad! :haha: sounds like a lot of work to me. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

no news on the baby front... hopefully he comes soon!


----------



## membas#1

I had a sweep today--so I'm hoping for something to start :) My cervix was more favorable this week from last week (last week was still pretty thick, soft, 1 cm, mid position)--this week was 50% effaced, completely anterior, soft and 1 cm...so the effacement and position are progressing (well position is where it needs to be now). So went ahead with small sweep---as much as she could do at 1 cm. We'll see.


----------



## Lady-K

Hope the sweep gets things started Membas.

Got my post-dates appointment today, where they talk me through induction and book a date (probably 5 days from today). 

At least I know babs will be here within a week. Getting a bit tired of people encouragingly saying "It'll happen today!" and then...nothing.


----------



## Anababe

Hope the sweep gets things going soon membas :)

Well happy due date to me!! No signs of baby making an appearance anytime soon. Hope I don't go too far over my mum is over visiting and is only here til I'm 41 weeks so don't want her to have go back without seeing baby!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy due date!


----------



## Lady-K

Happy due date Anababe!


----------



## Lady-K

Just back from post-dates appointment. Booked for induction on 30th. Had a sweep - a 1 in 8 chance of working apparently. But she said chances good as cervix soft and 1cm dilated. So we'll see...


----------



## membas#1

i hope sweeps work for both of us lady-k! we meet with our doc on friday again and i'll ask for another, and we also set up dates to start induction. we are looking at friday 1st or monday 4th (or sometime between). have to talk about those dates with doctor and discuss the process a bit more as i'd like to avoid pitocin. hopefully neither of us will need induction! if you can, try to go back for another sweep in a few days--i've read often the 2nd is more effective...and sweeps have a higher success rate for first time moms, from what i've read--so here's hoping!

did you have any cramping and bleeding afterwards? my sweep was 20 hours ago and still having some brown watery discharge...had a pretty good red mucus bleed within a few hours of sweep yesterday--and some dark small clots (after DH and I DTD an hour after the sweep). otherwise a few period cramps and all has been quiet since.


----------



## Lady-K

membas#1 said:


> did you have any cramping and bleeding afterwards?

None yet. MW said I'd probably get a show, but nope! Lol, my body just doesn't want to give this baby up!


----------



## blessedmomma

havent been on in a while but still skimming thru the thread.

praying all of you have your babies soon and have easy labors/deliveries:hugs:

hope the sweeps work and happy due dates to all that have reached or went over.

membas- im hoping its not much longer for you bump buddy!

being a mommy really is the best job in the world :cloud9:


----------



## Nixilix

I still read every post here. Keep it up girls.. we've saved spots in the Mummies thread... just waiting for the babies now! :)


----------



## Lilly12

I want my baby here already! :growlmad:


----------



## readynwilling

She's coming Lilly :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hang in there ladies! Can't wait to see the rest of these babies!!


----------



## membas#1

I find myself wondering about Sammy--haven't seen a post from her today anywhere...i hope she's in labor! :) I know she'd be excited to be there...


----------



## Lilly12

membas#1 said:


> I find myself wondering about Sammy--haven't seen a post from her today anywhere...i hope she's in labor! :) I know she'd be excited to be there...

She said in her journal that she was going to go see her brother and mom today and go swimming and stuff.. so she's probably just busy :winkwink:


----------



## membas#1

ahh thanks! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks lily for updating for me, Yes Membas I wish I was in labor...FX its soon, after swimming for 4 hrs a couple hrs later had some brown discharge/mp also had some pink discharge/mp this am I hope I am dilating more and labor is a day or two away...have even more pressure and odd feeling above pubic bone so who know.


----------



## membas#1

Those all sound like good signs to me! I'm having back pain come and go for last 2 hours and pressure that comes with it...have had some light brown discharge most of the day but still think that could be from my sweep yesterday--so not sure what to really consider that. Hope for both of us our babies are coming! :)


----------



## Anababe

Hope something starts fr you both soon sammy and membas :)

Im in bed today with a flu or chest infection.. feel awful. Got such a bad cough! As much as I want to meet baby it might be better she stays where she is for a couple days so i have a bit more energy for labour! lol 

Other than a lot of strong achy BHs theres no signs of labour anyway so doubt she'll be here for weekend!


----------



## membas#1

sorry you are ill anababe! i hope you make a speedy recovery and LO stays put until you have the energy for labor :hugs:


----------



## My_First

I'm not on the list..:( Due tomorrow with a yello bump!


----------



## readynwilling

My_First said:


> I'm not on the list..:( Due tomorrow with a yello bump!

I updated the list :hugs: Hope LO shows soon!!


----------



## Lilly12

Baby turned from posterior to anterior today, :yipee: I'm so happy! I was worried about that.


----------



## MumtoJ

Lilly so pleased baby has moved, hope it stays put now.


----------



## Lilly12

MumtoJ said:


> Lilly so pleased baby has moved, hope it stays put now.

Thanks, midwife said there's a chance I'll go into labor as soon as baby turns.
So I'm hoping she's right!


----------



## MumtoJ

fx for you - hope your holding your lo soon xx


----------



## membas#1

Lilly--happy baby moved for you! That's great :) Now let's have some weekend babies :)


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah let's have some more babies :)


----------



## Lilly12

Come on babies!!


----------



## Lady-K

*joins in rally*

COME ON BABIES!!


----------



## bonjo808

Had my spring baby. Allegra Rose was born March 20th, 7lbs 3 oz. Labor started the night of the full moon and was really not as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## membas#1

well just had 2nd sweep--since wednesday's sweep and doctor visit i have gone from 1 cm to 3 cm, which is nice. a bit more effaced but not much--baby still high and not engaged (i'm apparently doing things a bit backwards from the normal drop, efface, dilate--instead i'm dilating, effacing and hopefully dropping sometime!). anyways--sweep today was more intense...she said she was gonna sweep the crap out of it--and she did--twice she went in there. 

April 3 is set for induction if baby doesn't come--that will be 41 weeks 4 days. she would prefer us to induce closer to 41 but we'd prefer closer to 42 without going over...so that's where we ended up.

here's hoping the sweep works! :)


----------



## Lilly12

membas#1 said:


> well just had 2nd sweep--since wednesday's sweep and doctor visit i have gone from 1 cm to 3 cm, which is nice. a bit more effaced but not much--baby still high and not engaged (i'm apparently doing things a bit backwards from the normal drop, efface, dilate--instead i'm dilating, effacing and hopefully dropping sometime!). anyways--sweep today was more intense...she said she was gonna sweep the crap out of it--and she did--twice she went in there.
> 
> April 3 is set for induction if baby doesn't come--that will be 41 weeks 4 days. she would prefer us to induce closer to 41 but we'd prefer closer to 42 without going over...so that's where we ended up.
> 
> here's hoping the sweep works! :)

Ohh isn't 4cm considered active labor?
So 1 more cm!!
You must be happy you are at least dilating.
How effaced are you in % ?

Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Come on babies! I am sure there will be a few born this weekend!


----------



## membas#1

Lilly, on wednesday 2 days ago i was about 50% effaced, today she said i was a bit more...but not much. so i'm guessing between 50-60%. i'm thinking positive about this sweep...i mean it felt like her fingers were in my stomach--ouch, but she promised me she couldn't reach that high! i don't want to get my hopes up too high but i'm going to think positive. we went for an hour walk after the sweep. no bleeding this time but some snot like mucus that was brownish was there after our walk. we are going to :sex: tonight too....get a good buildup of prostaglandins going! :) 

i don't know what active labor is for dilation etc...i should look that up. i know women can sit at 3 cm for a long time but she said my cervix is so ripe she's got her fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Anababe

ooh good luck membas :D

Well im contracting regular at the moment, ive managed to sleep through them upto now but its now 4:30am and i cant sleep any longer! 

Although I feel awful and cant stop coughing (lol) I really hope this is it!!


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck Anababe! Hope this is it for you!!!! Fx'd.


----------



## MumtoJ

Ooh, good luck Anababe hope this is it and it doesn't drag on for you. Good luck with a sucessful Home Birth as well.

Membas, hope the sweep is sucessful and that you pop before the 4th.

Come on babies time to come out now...


----------



## bumble b

good luck everyone, no sign of my baby yet!!! sweep booked for next friday so i hope little one gets moving before then xxx


----------



## roonsma

Hi Ladies, goodness its been a while! I did manage to post in PALS but B&B keeps freezing up on me?

Anyway, my bump arrived and he's a beautiful boy! He was born last Sunday 20th March weighing 8lb 1oz at 8.38 pm. 

We have named him Harry George and we are besotted!

Love to you all and for those still waiting big hugs, i know how your feeling, i really thought my time would never come! xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I went to have one night with my mom at her hotel and have DH watch David and sure enough starting that yesterday night around 930pm I started having pretty painful contractions with bad back pain. went swimming with my mom for 1 hr and then showered then tired watching a movie still very very uncomfortable ended up timing contractions around 2am and eventually ended up waking my mom up due to the pain and they were coming every 5 minutes got to the hospital just before 6am still contracting every 5min went in and they check me I am 3cm dilated got check again around 9am still 3cm was sent home then returned to hospital after bloody show still having contractions every 5 minutes and then they stopped and sent home again. took to benadryl to hopefully get some rest...back up now with contractions every 3 minutes still really bad back pain questioning if I should go back in....crying and trying to breathe through them right now Last time I was a the hopital today I was 3cm 70% effaced and baby -2


----------



## roonsma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> I went to have one night with my mom at her hotel and have DH watch David and sure enough starting that yesterday night around 930pm I started having pretty painful contractions with bad back pain. went swimming with my mom for 1 hr and then showered then tired watching a movie still very very uncomfortable ended up timing contractions around 2am and eventually ended up waking my mom up due to the pain and they were coming every 5 minutes got to the hospital just before 6am still contracting every 5min went in and they check me I am 3cm dilated got check again around 9am still 3cm was sent home then returned to hospital after bloody show still having contractions every 5 minutes and then they stopped and sent home again. took to benadryl to hopefully get some rest...back up now with contractions every 3 minutes still really bad back pain questioning if I should go back in....crying and trying to breathe through them right now Last time I was a the hopital today I was 3cm 70% effaced and baby -2

Wow, sounds like you're having a time of it, hope things get moving along for you hunny x


----------



## membas#1

sammy--:hugs: i hope things really progress and get moving for you. really hope this is it...with bloody show i would think things are really on their way. hang in there!


----------



## MumtoJ

good luck sammy hope you start progressing soon, fx this is it xx


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck Sammy


----------



## Rosie06

Just a quick update........ mt baby girl finally arrivved 11days late on 19th March (supoermoon baby as i thought!!!) very traumatic. 

Had been having period pains on the friday in my back all day then got up to go to bathroom 6am on sat and i felt what i thought was my waters breaking i got to the bathroom and it was bright red blood and lots of it....... rang hospital who told me to come straight down hooked up to monitor and i knew something wasnt right from midwifes face she done an internal and my waters were still in tact i was 2cm dilated she sent me straight to high dependency so they could induce me, when there they broke my waters and there was meconium in them and the trace on baby wasnt great, the drs came in and befor i knew it i was rushed into theatre, the spinal hadnt had chance to fully work and i felt so much pulling an tuggin not what i imagined at all.
when she was born she had the cord around her neck twice and her feet, they said she would never have arrived naturally........ along with that the bleeding i had at home was my placenta had ruptured, and the cord had detached from the placenta, the surgeon told us if we had got to theatre much later she would not be here.
she truly is our little miracle after 5yrs ttc ivf and this. 
Eva weighed in at a very healthy 8lb 3oz me and dh are so in love :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: and cant keep our eyes off her our perfect little angel :cloud9:


----------



## membas#1

congrats. sorry it was so traumatic but glad you and baby are okay now.


----------



## MumtoJ

Rosie glad everything worked out - sorry it wasn't the birth you'd hoped for.

Hoping lack of updates from Sammy mean things are moving.


----------



## Anababe

Baby Lydia arrived yesterday morning after a very quick and unexpected birth! Born at 11:03 am weighing 7lb10oz. Delivered by myself in the pool as MW's hadnt got there in time, they arrived few minutes after Id caught her. Only rang them to come out as I felt I needed some gas and air the contractions were getting very intense, waters went in the pool whilst my doula was on the phone to them and Lydia was here within 15 mins.

Shes feeding well and is absolutely gorgeous! Ill get my full Birth Story up soon with pictures :)

Good luck to all the march mummies left! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Rosie congrats and so glad all is well!


----------



## natty1985

Anababe said:


> Baby Lydia arrived yesterday morning after a very quick and unexpected birth! Born at 11:03 am weighing 7lb10oz. Delivered by myself in the pool as MW's hadnt got there in time, they arrived few minutes after Id caught her. Only rang them to come out as I felt I needed some gas and air the contractions were getting very intense, waters went in the pool whilst my doula was on the phone to them and Lydia was here within 15 mins.
> 
> Shes feeding well and is absolutely gorgeous! Ill get my full Birth Story up soon with pictures :)
> 
> Good luck to all the march mummies left! :hugs:
> 
> xxx

crikey !!!!!! congratulations i would have been scared to death , glad you had your doula x


----------



## rottpaw

Anababe said:


> Baby Lydia arrived yesterday morning after a very quick and unexpected birth! Born at 11:03 am weighing 7lb10oz. Delivered by myself in the pool as MW's hadnt got there in time, they arrived few minutes after Id caught her. Only rang them to come out as I felt I needed some gas and air the contractions were getting very intense, waters went in the pool whilst my doula was on the phone to them and Lydia was here within 15 mins.
> 
> Shes feeding well and is absolutely gorgeous! Ill get my full Birth Story up soon with pictures :)
> 
> Good luck to all the march mummies left! :hugs:
> 
> xxx

WOW Simone you delivered by yourself! I cannot even imagine doing that! You are amazing! Glad all is well!


----------



## Anababe

Well I tried to stop pushing and breathe through it but there was no chance.. Lydia had plans to come out midwife or not! :haha:


----------



## Lady-K

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Lilly12

Congratulations!! Hope my midwife makes it here on time since we are having a home birth too !


----------



## Anababe

To be fair the midwives only took 20 mins from making the call so pretty quick, we really didnt expect her to be born so fast! Im sure it doesnt happen often we just didnt realise how much id progressed!

Hope you have a lovely homebirth and baby doesnt make you wait much longer :) xx


----------



## membas#1

Anababe! What a story! Congrats to you strong lady! I hope you and baby are doing well.


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats Anababe, glad you got your home birth even if it was quite what you expected. Glad you are all fine.


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Anababe!


----------



## msarkozi

congrats Anababe


----------



## Nixilix

congrats Anababe xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

congrats Anababe and what a lovely birth story sounds abit like mine very rapid however i was in hospital but he was coming b4 she could even get the stuff out ready lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Baby Jonathan Michael was born this morning at 3:40am 9lbs 7oz 21.5in settled into hospital bed at 10pm last night. Birth story in my pregnancy journal will update with pictures but dont have digital camera leads to upload. so we will update once we get discharged on Tuesday.


----------



## Lilly12

Congratulations Sammy!!!! Yay he's finally here!


----------



## braijackava

Yay Sammy!


----------



## Lady-K

Yay! Congratulations Sammy!


----------



## msarkozi

congratulations sammy!


----------



## membas#1

YAY Sammy! So happy for you! Congrats, glad he's finally here :)


----------



## MumtoJ

congrats glad he is here xx


----------



## Evian260

Congrats Sammy!

Haven't been on in awhile since I just got home 4 days ago with my son but I am happy to see people I was on my journey on having their babies now!


----------



## Nixilix

Yay sammy congrats x


----------



## molly85

Just swinging by to say congratz to all the march mummys so far scaring the pants off a may mummy as the count down is getting much shorter


----------



## Shell'sAngels

congrats ladies!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Sammy!!


----------



## Anababe

Aww congrats Sammy :D xx


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:congrats sammy and anababe!!!!:baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:

anyone else i missed congrats too!!!


----------



## Lady-K

Induction tomorrow, bed-space permitting. Will keep you posted.


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck Lady -K


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck Lady-K!!!


----------



## braijackava

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## natty1985

Good luck Lady K !! Easier said than done because i couldnt when i was induced but try to get some good sleep tonight xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hope everything goes smooth lady-k!:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here are a couple pics
 



Attached Files:







Baby Jonathan Michael 011.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 9









Baby Jonathan Michael 023.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10









Baby Jonathan Michael 031.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## braijackava

So cute Sammy!


----------



## alynn6758

Just a quick update Avonlea Mei Smith was born March 28th at 3:06PM weighing 7lb7oz 20.5 inches long...she's so calm and sweet...:) birth was calm and amazing experience...may be a while before I can get a birth story together...going home from hospital later today...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0217.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0182.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0186.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## alynn6758

S_a_m_m_y said:


> here are a couple pics

Congrats Sammy he's adorable! I love all that beautiful hair!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MumtoJ

Good luck Lady-K hope they have a bed for you xx

Fab pics sammy & alynn


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone! I'm not due my baby for a while, but just wanted to pop by and congratulate everyone who has had their baby and good luck to those who are still waiting. Much love to you all xxx


----------



## Lady-K

No bed available - Arrrggghghhghghghhh.


----------



## Nixilix

Ahh ladyk how frustrating. Thinking of you and any other overdue mummies xx

Don't forget to come by here too... We save everyone a spot!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/547670-march-mummies-2011-a-30.html


----------



## Lady-K

Hospital just rang - they got a bed! Having one last cuppa then going in!


----------



## readynwilling

Yay Lady-K!! good luck!!


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck Lady-K!!


----------



## blessedmomma

membas#1 just text me with this info...

baby girl born at 3:36am march 30
natural labor 7.5 hours long, 1 stitch
7lbs 8oz, 18.5 inches long

:crib::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## braijackava

Yay for more babies!


----------



## Anababe

Gorgeous pics Sammy, you look great! :)

Congrats to membas :happydance:

Good Luck LadyK, fingers crossed you meet LO very soon!

xx


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats membas!!!!

Had appointment with my midwife today.
Cervix still 1cm, 30% effaced (same as 3 weeks ago) :growlmad:
baby was +1 ,3 weeks ago. Now she is -1 :dohh:
But at least she isn't posterior no more.. just stubborn.

Bleh I am feeling like she'll never come out.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Membas!!

Don't worry Lilly - she's comming!!


----------



## Lilly12

readynwilling said:


> Congrats Membas!!
> 
> Don't worry Lilly - she's comming!!

She better! :nope:


----------



## molly85

just swinging in again with more congrats cute pics girls ( loving the girly outfit for obvious reasons)

Everytime teh thread gets updated and I see it's a step closer you have all done brilliantly hugs


----------



## Nixilix

Yay Jo, not long left!


----------



## membas#1

lilly :hugs: when i would get impatient i would keep reminding myself that most first babies come at 41+1 on average....i hope she comes before then for you tho!


----------



## membas#1

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 166.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## someoldgirl

Hi all - Finally had Henry James on 25/03/2011 - 6lb6oz.

Tramatic labour but worth every second. x


----------



## Lady-K

congrats someoldgirl, and membas...wow, she's beautiful.

i've been in hospital now for nearly 24 hours. pessary went in at 6pm yesterday. was getting contractions in the night and quite strong and frequent this morning, but since having a walkabout and a shower they seem to have eased off...

unless i have about 3-4 contractions in 10 minutes they won't re-examine me until 6 tonight to see whether i'm dilated enough to have waters broken.

i'm so frustrasted i'm on the edge of tears. doesn't help that dh can only come during visiting hours (12-8) unless i'm in established labour. 

why won't my body cooperate? i feel like i've waited an age for this babba

*miserable* sorry for the rant.


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats someoldgirl! Lady-k I'm sorry you're not progressing yet! And wow that sucks that your husband can only be there during visiting hours right now! That must be lonely :( 

Good luck, I hope you'll be holding your lil one soon!


----------



## Nixilix

Lady K thinking of you.... xxxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats ladies & beautiful bubbas

Lady K glad you've got a bed, sorry your body is being stubborn, if it makes you feel any better, I never did get to 4 contractions every 10 mins (ended up on a synctonin drip at during pushing stage) and still progressed to fully dialated so your body may be doing what it needs just not playing by their rule book. Hope that either things pick up or that when they check you at 6 you get a nice surprise. xx


----------



## kelly brown

every time i pop on her there are more new mummys i love it congrats to every one ryan is nearly 6 weeks his smiling and laughing i love being a mummy xxxx


----------



## membas#1

thinking of you lady-k :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hugs lady k hope you have had that baby! I am so sorry they wont let your hubby stay!


----------



## MumtoJ

Lady K hoping your either v busy or enjoying mummy cuddles xx


----------



## claireb86

Late announcement!

Jacob Michael Gibson was born on the 23rd March, at 9:05pm weighing 6lbs 10oz.

He was 8 days overdue.

Here are some photos of my perfect little man!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/claireburniston/IMG_0077.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/claireburniston/DSCF3946.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/claireburniston/DSCF4001.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/claireburniston/DSCF4038.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/claireburniston/JACOB025vs2.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/claireburniston/JACOB055vs3bw.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/claireburniston/JACOB056vs2bw.jpg


----------



## MumtoJ

Congratulations claire - he's lovely


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Claireb86!!


----------



## rottpaw

Beautiful Claire!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats , he is adorable!


----------



## Evian260

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Lady-K

My yellow bump turned :pink:!

Lucy Anne was born at 7.28pm April 1st, weighing 7lbs13. 14 days overdue.

She's such a cutie, definitely worth the wait. We're over the moon.

Birth story and pics to follow.


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Claire and LadyK!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats lady-k!! Finally !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats Claire and Lady K and anyone else that now has their little ones!!! How exciting!


----------



## membas#1

yay lady-k!!! cant wait to hear about it


----------



## membas#1

finally got around to posting a birth story in my journal wiyh a few birth pics (of her coming out so warning if you are squeamish about such)

congrats new mommies!


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats Lady K, cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Lady-K xx


----------



## MumtoJ

Membas love the birth story

Is there any one still waiting to meet their bubs who was still posting? Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Lilly12

<------------- still waiting :cry:


----------



## MumtoJ

Lilly wont be long now - is there a plan of action or are you waiting it out?


----------



## Lilly12

MumtoJ said:


> Lilly wont be long now - is there a plan of action or are you waiting it out?

Waiting it out.. my midwife is all for the natural approach, which is part of why we went with a midwife in the first place.. and a homebirth!
But waiting sucks sometimes though :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: lilly

Congrats Lady-K


----------



## MumtoJ

Good for you Lilly, I know how hard the waiting is with Lyndon being 10 days late. 

Thinking of you and sending you lots of labour vibes. xx


----------



## Lilly12

thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## membas#1

lots of labor dust lilly! :hugs:


----------



## Awaiting3

Hi Ladies!
Just a little note to let you all know my sweet girl Kiana was born on March 28th :happydance:
We love her to pieces.
Labor dust to all you still waiting!!!


----------



## Lilly12

Cognrats!!


----------



## Evian260

Can you update that I had my son??? Mason Christopher was born March 20th weighing 7 lbs 5 oz!


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats to the new mummies.

Thinking of you Lilly - hope things are starting now.


Got home at lunchtime today. So shattered, in a bit of a zombie state. 

Happy to be back with home comforts though.

Some pics: https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=644144&id=602525124&l=d6951a2853


----------



## Lilly12

Thanks Lady-K.

I love your daughters name! She is so cute !!
Love the pic of you holding her in your shirt, that's adorable.

I can't wait to hold my own daughter! Hopefully not too long now :flower:


----------



## membas#1

lady k--lovely pics!


----------



## Anababe

Aw lovely pics Lady-K xx


----------



## kazharry

Hi I was due 2nd March but had my lovely baby boy Ethan Thomas 13 days early on 17th Feb weighing 6lb 9oz x


----------



## Lady-K

kazharry said:


> Hi I was due 2nd March but had my lovely baby boy Ethan Thomas 13 days early on 17th Feb weighing 6lb 9oz x

Congratulations!


----------



## Juste3boys

Thomas Robert Kirkland was born on the 25th February at 38 weeks weighing 7lb 4oz by c-section as he was transverse.

Still slightly shocked as the scan said girl but over the moon to be mummy to 4 boys and one angel daughter.


Now starting the journey to fix his talipes but the kidney problems that showed up in the scans has gone away and all the chromosone tests have come back clear :)
xxxxx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats!!


----------



## Lilly12

God, am I really the only one left? :cry:

Congrats to all new mommies!


----------



## Lady-K

Lilly12 said:


> God, am I really the only one left? :cry:


Thinking of you Lilly, lots of labour dust being sent your way!


----------



## MumtoJ

Lilly, we're all here cheering you on ...


----------



## Lilly12

Thanks, some days it just gets frustrating. Especially when everyone around you finds it entertaining to keep asking you if the baby is here yet, while they know you'll text them once she is here.
I'm easily annoyed today and feeling depressed :cry:


----------



## MumtoJ

:hugs: Big hugs :hugs:


I know MIL phone every day, even though she was the one watching ds1 - I kept saying to her I wouldn't be taking him with us!!! but she still phoned daily so I know how frustrating it is. I just stopped answering the phone


----------



## Anababe

Hope things start for you soon Lilly :hugs: xx


----------



## natty1985

kazharry said:


> Hi I was due 2nd March but had my lovely baby boy Ethan Thomas 13 days early on 17th Feb weighing 6lb 9oz x


Congratulations , we had our own little boy named Ethan on 18th Feb weighing 6lb 9oz too !! x


----------



## readynwilling

Oh lilly :hugs: sorry, we are all here and none of us will ask when she's comming - i promise!!


----------



## Lady-K

Lilly - I feel your frustration. I had it too - I was amazed that so many people thought I wouldn't have informed them if anything had happened. Just turn off your phone!

I finally posted my birth story in my journal. It's pretty long sorry.


----------



## braijackava

So went to the doctor today for Max's spitting up issue thinking it was reflux and get some medicine. Turns out the doctor was quite concerned, and thinks he might have pyloric stenosis. Which pretty much means his sphincter that empties his stomach into his intestines is thickened or closed. I have to take him to the hospital tomorrow morning for an ultrasound, and if it confirms that is what he has he will have to get surgery. I feel so bad for him. Really hoping that is not what he has and some medicine will fix it.
Hope you girls that havent popped yet do soon!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: brai--hope everything turns out okay and that's not the case.

Lilly--hope things are progressing for you! Sounds like they are based on your journal! Little girl will be here soon! :)


----------



## 2ndtimer

i was due 5th march, had my beautiful boy on 9th feb perfect, but lost him to sids on 27th march, i miss him so much


----------



## Juste3boys

I am so so very sorry to hear that 2ndtimer, always here if you need to talk as although I have never lost a baby to SIDS I have had to arrange a babies funeral and deal with all the emotions that arise from the loss of a baby, a friend of mine from a babyloss forum that I use has set up a support group for parents of SIDS babies if you would like to talk to someone who can understand even more of what you are going through.

(((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) 

Justina
xxxxxxxx


----------



## braijackava

So sorry for your loss 2ndtimer. I know words dont suffice.


----------



## Nixilix

So sorry 2ndtimer... thinking of you at this difficult time. xxxx


----------



## MumtoJ

2nd timer I am so sorry for your loss, I really hope you are getting support which whilst wont make the pain any less does in some way help, thank you for taking the time to let us know. he will always be with you in your heart xx


----------



## roonsma

2ndtimer said:


> View attachment 190391
> 
> 
> i was due 5th march, had my beautiful boy on 9th feb perfect, but lost him to sids on 27th march, i miss him so much

He's beautiful, i can't begin to imagine what you're going through. I'm so sorry for you x


----------



## codegirl

2ndtimer said:


> View attachment 190391
> 
> 
> i was due 5th march, had my beautiful boy on 9th feb perfect, but lost him to sids on 27th march, i miss him so much

:hug: so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

2ndtimer said:


> View attachment 190391
> 
> 
> i was due 5th march, had my beautiful boy on 9th feb perfect, but lost him to sids on 27th march, i miss him so much

praying for you, your family and your precious angel... :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

omg!!!! I am so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## kelly brown

Oh hun I am so sorry I cannot imgaine how your feeling like can be so cruel thinking of you big hugs xxxx


----------



## rottpaw

Oh my gosh, I am SO SO very sorry for your loss!! HUGE hugs to you! Prayers for you too!


----------



## Twinminator

2ndtimer :hugs:


Sorry guys I haven't been on - I see that you're keeping March Mummies going still, that's great :flower: Great photos everyone!

Very briefly, Chloe was born bang on her due date, 7lbs 11ozs and has been a wonderfully convenient baby ever since! She just fits around my ever-increasingly draining twins ( :winkwink: ) perfectly. Of course she has her moments, and she's recently had an operation which has thrown her out a bit, but it is the twins that are keeping me on my toes with the terrible twos.

Lauren got her official dagnosis of autism about a month ago and is having two sessions a week at the hospital. Still no speech at all though. Emily is a clever clogs and loves a lot of attention but very clingy to me since Chloe's been born. She's still envious of her but at least she'll actually look at her now!!


----------



## 2nd time

twin congrats on your birth bit late but hay ho lol glad to see you back on here have thought about you often


----------



## membas#1

sarah--congrats! all your girls are gorgeous


----------



## Tanikit

Sarah nice to see you around. Your girls are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Nixilix

Hi Sarah! Long time no speak! Gorgeous xx


----------



## Nixilix

How's it feel being 54 weeks preg!!!


----------



## Twinminator

Rofl :rofl: I tried to change those blumming things but I couldn't figure it out! xxx

EDIT: I just did it! Now nobody's going to know what we're on about lol!


----------



## roonsma

Hey Twin! I was just thinking about you the other day! Congratuations!! Stick around hunny xxx :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

HI twin, good to see you on again. Hope Chloes op weny smoothly, and your starting to get the support you need.


----------



## Twinminator

Thank you ladies, you're very sweet :kiss:

Chloe's op went smoothly, but nothing preps you for seeing them when they come round from the anaesthetic, like something from a horror film; she was blue, shuddering, screaming but with no voice (anaesthetic gives them a sore throat apparently), it was utterly petrifying. But it's over now thank goodness.

So how are we all getting on in ourselves? I think I coped better in the first few months when i was on autopilot to be honest! Too much time to think now :winkwink:


----------



## membas#1

Twin--join us here where we update more as March Mommies :) Same group of ladies, different thread. Good to have you back :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/547670-march-mummies-2011-a-101.html


----------



## braijackava

Glad to see you back twin! Max has to have surgery in a couple months, not looking forward to it. Glad Chloe got through it ok!


----------



## Twinminator

braijackava said:


> Glad to see you back twin! Max has to have surgery in a couple months, not looking forward to it. Glad Chloe got through it ok!

Oh dear, it's soooo worrying isn't it, well, I managed to block it out until the week before, then it hits you like a ton of bricks! Finders X'd hun xx


----------



## rottpaw

Twinny SO glad to see you back! We missed you! :hugs: please do join the other thread members posted. We are all over there more often!


----------



## Twinminator

rottpaw said:


> Twinny SO glad to see you back! We missed you! :hugs: please do join the other thread members posted. We are all over there more often!

Have done rottpaw, thank you :flower: :kiss:


----------



## Nixilix

This time last year we were all massive waiting to meet our babies!!! Hope all is well xxxx


----------



## Rosie06

we were indeed!!!!! cant believe our babies are going to be one whole year old the fastest year of my life!!! x


----------



## rottpaw

Definitely unbelievable how fast this year has gone! My little guy turns one in less than 45 days!


----------



## membas#1

i have a friend who is 38 weeks right now--makes me miss my bump :)


----------



## Evian260

Awww yeah! We were all ready to pop! We are trying for #2 in a few months :)


----------



## Evian260

Anyone from this group pregnant or trying again?? We are trying right now!


----------



## membas#1

there are a few that have recently had #2 and a few TTC i think--but not us :)


----------



## babyharris201

My baby boy turned 1 on tuesday. I am currently pregnant (23 weeks tomorrow!!) with another lil boy! This is baby number 3 and the final baby for me :) Amazing how time flies!


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats baby Harris! And Evian, we are currently ttc #2 as well! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

we are NTNP at the min but chances of it happening are slim really (we had IVF to have LO) LO will be 1 a week on monday cnat believe how quick its gone!


----------



## Evian260

I love hearing from all the people I went through my first pregnancy with :) 

babyharris how are you feeling???

rottpaw yay! let me know when you get your :bfp:!


----------



## Nixilix

Ooooh Tis exciting times! :)


----------



## Nixilix

Memory lane eh guys!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh wow rach, definitely!!


----------



## runnergrl

wow, you both have two babies!! congrats!


----------



## rottpaw

runnergrl said:


> wow, you both have two babies!! congrats!

Thanks runner, and congrats on your new bean! :happydance:


----------



## pinkycat

read this for 3 hours last night! made myself cry reading my posts when i was bleeding & terrified went in her room & gave her an extra kiss. hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Nixilix

It's strange isn't it.... Brings it all back!


----------



## membas#1

Just catching up a bit on here and wanted to check in with the March Mommies...I see there are new babies & new pregnancies! Congrats to all. How are all the toddlers doing? We are doing well...Olivia is keeping us busy for sure! I find toddlerhood both fascinatingly fun and exhausting! Olivia is into everything! She loves to be outside, lately asking me if she can climb everything...climb up the fridge? no. climb up mama? ok, climb up the wall? not unless you are spider girl....she cracks me up. She is going to start daycare April 1. She's been an at home baby from the get go. Daddy stays home with her MWF and a sitter comes to our house on T/TH. So starting April 1 she'll go to an organized home daycare on MW. I'm a little nervous but we went and visited and after initial shyness, she was running around with all the kids having fun. I think it will be a good match, she's so social. I can't believe all the babies are turning 2 soon! Time goes by fast. We have decided to wait to TTC #2 until Summer 2014, so I have to live vicariously through everyone else I know that is TTC/or pregnant. I am pretty much still working full time, playing with Olivia in my nonwork time, and have started a small crafting/sewing business in my "spare" time (which isn't much!). I"m not on BnB much these days but try to get on once in a while to catch up. I miss hearing how everyone is doing! I hope you are all well...and hope all the babies and toddlers are well.


----------



## runnergrl

she's a doll! Thanks for checking in.. Ill have to find a recent pic of my son... well- theres one in my avitar!


----------

